# Official Indy DVD Help Thread



## -Mystery-

If you need help picking a ROH DVD(s) just post in here and we'll try and help the best that we can.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for making this. Heres mine...

I dont want to buy any of the old shows (02-04).I was wondering if any of the best of's are good. All of the ones they have are from old ROH shows. I heard that the best of Paul London was good. Any suggestions

Thanks


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

They should make a straith shootin with Paul Heyman


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Thanks for making this. Heres mine...
> 
> I dont want to buy any of the old shows (02-04).I was wondering if any of the best of's are good. All of the ones they have are from old ROH shows. I heard that the best of Paul London was good. Any suggestions
> 
> Thanks


The Best of Paul London is exceptionally good. Some other good Best Of's are Best of Bryan Danielson (matches against Low Ki and Paul London make this DVD worth the price) and Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 2 (matches against Colt Cabana, Homicide, and Jay Briscoe make this DVD a must have).


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

thanks


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Best of Roderick Strong and the Best of Austin Aries are really good also.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just did the buy 3 get 1 one free deal.

I ordered 

Best of Homicide- MVP 2003 (DVD)
Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories (DVD)
Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open (DVD)
Punk: The Final Chapter- Chicago Ridge, IL 8/13/05 (DVD)

Obviously my favorites are the Rottweilers, Cabana, and Punk. What do you guys think of those? Did I pick goods ones?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



X/L/AJ said:


> I just did the buy 3 get 1 one free deal.
> 
> I ordered
> 
> Best of Homicide- MVP 2003 (DVD)
> Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories (DVD)
> Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open (DVD)
> Punk: The Final Chapter- Chicago Ridge, IL 8/13/05 (DVD)
> 
> Obviously my favorites are the Rottweilers, Cabana, and Punk. What do you guys think of those? Did I pick goods ones?


I give the order a thumbs up. 

-Best of Homicide has some exceptionally good matches including vs. Corino at Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enimies, vs. Cabana, Whitmer, and Maff at Death Before Dishonor, vs. Joe at Empire State Showdown, and vs. Whitmer from Main Event Spectacles.

-Best of Colt Cabana has several good tag matches, a good match vs. Joe from Death Before Dishonor II Night 2, and some great Good Times, Great Memories promos.

-Best of The Rottweilers has several good tag matches, two good one-on-one matches vs. each Briscoe, and a very underrated 3 way from Scramble Cage Melee.

-Punk: The Final Chapter had exceptionally good matches like Punk vs. Cabana, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Joe & Lethal, and Gibson & Spanky vs. Whitmer & Jacobs.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

You picked some great dvd's your best choice is the Final chapter.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Look, the spectacle and emotion of CM Punk VS Cabana at PTFC were off the hook.

But it was far from a great wrestling match.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Im looking to get a really solid ppv. I know that ROH produce brilliant ppv's but what is the best


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well World Wide, I'm no ROH expert - yet. But from what Impact™ says, go with Manhatten Mayhem.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Impact™ said:


> Look, the spectacle and emotion of CM Punk VS Cabana at PTFC were off the hook.
> 
> *But it was far from a great wrestling match.*


I agree. I didn't think Punk/Cabana was a great wrestling match much I thought it wasn't as bad as some people said it was.



World Wide said:


> Im looking to get a really solid ppv. I know that ROH produce brilliant ppv's but what is the best


Get Manhatten Mayhem.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have one last question about best of DVD's. I wanted to know which ones I should stay away from (not worth $20, only like 2 or 3 good matches).

Thanks, again


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> I have one last question about best of DVD's. I wanted to know which ones I should stay away from (not worth $20, only like 2 or 3 good matches).
> 
> Thanks, again


-Night Of The Grudges II
-New Frontiers
-Trios Tournament 2005


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> -Night Of The Grudges II
> -New Frontiers
> -Trios Tournament 2005


Sorry if you I didnt make it clear enough, but I didnt want full shows. I wanted to know about Best Of's.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Sorry if you I didnt make it clear enough, but I didnt want full shows. I wanted to know about Best Of's.


My bad. There really isn't one Best Of that is a 2 or 3 match DVD. I mean there are some Best Of's that are better than others but there really isn't one that sticks out in my mind as bad.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok thanks


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Get Manhatten Mayhem.


Thanks, i'll do that


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Are Nowhere to Run and Death Before Dishonour 3 worth getting?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



thetruth316 said:


> Are Nowhere to Run and Death Before Dishonour 3 worth getting?


Yes, Nowhere To Run is probably the best show from 2005 aside from Manhattan Mayhem and Death Before Dishonor III is an all round good show.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok Thanks Mystery.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ya, I like DBDIII, like mysery said, its an all around very good show. Aries vs Punk is great, with a cool ending.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How is Hell Freezes Over and Tag Wars 2006?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> How is Hell Freezes Over and Tag Wars 2006?


-Hell Freezes Over has a great second half of the show (Joe/Whitmer, Styles/Sydal, and Hero/Danielson) while the rest of the show is hit and miss.

-Tag Wars 2006 is something I saw live so my opinion on it may be bit biased but I thought it was a great show. I really enjoyed Daniels/Low Ki and Aries/Strong vs. Danielson/Lethal. The few trios matches were nice especially the finals.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Did Tag Wars have any CZW stuff in it? I want all of the shows with them in it. And one quick question, doesnt need explanation. Best of Paul London or Best of Bryan Danielson. I was leaning toward Danielson.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Did Tag Wars have any CZW stuff in it? I want all of the shows with them in it. And one quick question, doesnt need explanation. Best of Paul London or Best of Bryan Danielson. I was leaning toward Danielson.


Tag Wars 2006 did have CZW interference. And I'd go with Best of Bryan Danielson.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

So pretty much every show of 2006 had CZW in it.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> So pretty much every show of 2006 had CZW in it.


Yeah, every show thus far this year had CZW stuff.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks, since you went to Dissension probably to, how was that show?


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just a little question. I'm ordering Manhatten Mayhem, Final Battle 2005, Joe vs Kobashi, Nowhere to Run, & Steel Cage Warefare, all on DVD. So that means I can get another DVD (buy 3, get 1 free DVD sale on till Wednesday)

So whatever I choose as my free DVD I place it here right?











Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm pretty sure the buy 3 get 1 free sale is done. There new thing is free shipping.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> I'm pretty sure the buy 3 get 1 free sale is done. There new thing is free shipping.




^ Ahh. Ok thanks dman. I saw about the free shipping thing which got me pretty happy. Was just wondering about the buy 3 get 1 free offer.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

For future buy 3 get 1 free than you put it in that box.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok thanks dman88.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow free shipping to people in the UK if they spend $100 meaning I'll only have to spend £56! Look's like I'm going to be doing some ordering.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Thanks, since you went to Dissension probably to, how was that show?


I liked Dissension more than Tag Wars 2006. Styles/Danielson was a very good match and undercard matches of Lethal/Yang, Daniels/Sydal, and Aries/Strong vs. Whitmer/Jacobs helped this show flow nicely.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just wondering if someone could help me.
I Live in the UK and i want to purchase some ROH DVD's.Just wondering where is the best place to buy them from? Would it be best to get them from the ROH website or somewhere like Ebay etc?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROH's website, 1upgames.co.uk and as you said ebay all have a good selection. 

For the more recent one's your best bet is ebay or ROH's site as 1upgames isn't that up to date.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok Role Model thanks for the help.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for your guys help. I only had $40 bucks so I bought Hell Freezes Over and The Best Of Bryan Danielson.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

anyone gonna get Tag Wars


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I seen this alot of the ROH Boards, but since I can't register on there, just wondering if any will rate my order? 


Manhattan Mayhem- New York, NY 5/7/05 (DVD)
Nowhere To Run- Chicago Ridge, IL 5/14/05 (DVD)
Joe vs. Kobashi- New York, NY 10/1/05 (DVD)
Steel Cage Warfare- New York, NY 12/3/05 (DVD)
Final Battle 2005- Edison, NJ 12/17/05 (DVD)


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



CharismaticEnigma™ said:


> I seen this alot of the ROH Boards, but since I can't register on there, just wondering if any will rate my order?
> 
> 
> Manhattan Mayhem- New York, NY 5/7/05 (DVD)
> Nowhere To Run- Chicago Ridge, IL 5/14/05 (DVD)
> Joe vs. Kobashi- New York, NY 10/1/05 (DVD)
> Steel Cage Warfare- New York, NY 12/3/05 (DVD)
> Final Battle 2005- Edison, NJ 12/17/05 (DVD)


10/10. Your order couldn't be any better. I hope you enjoy the shows.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> 10/10. Your order couldn't be any better. I hope you enjoy the shows.



Thanks -Mystery- 

I can't wait till they get here


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Which one is the best out of these. I only have enough for 1

1. This Means War
2. Death Before Dishonor III
3. Redemption
4. Fate Of An Angel

Its so hard to buy ROH DVD's cause I want all of them but dont have that kind of money.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well dman88, if you're such a big CM Punk fan I'd say Death Before Dishonor 3 to see him win the title. But thats just my opinion if you really like him. I've heard good things about This Means War, so its a toss-up and really a matter of opinion.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If anyone wants a good recent show to buy, Hell Freezes Over is great and I recommend it to everyone. Althoughit's a bit slow at the start the four final matches are all great:

Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Lethal - Lethal playing his new heel role very well.
Samoa Joe vs. BJ Whitmer - Very stiff and entertaining brawl.
AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal - Just a great fast pace wrestling match.
Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero - Great match to carry on the ROH/CZW feud.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^
Hey RM, what 5 dvds did you end up getting the last time you were asking advice?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Manhattan Mayhem
Joe VS Kobashi
Final Battle 2005
Nowhere to Run
Punk: The Final Chapter

Haven't come yet.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Watch Low Ki VS KENTA last, 

that way you wont be comparing every other match you got to it and saying "oh that wasnt that good."

haha


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Haha will do mate.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks CharismaticEnigma™, does anyone else have an opinion on which of those shows.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok, I got a question, is Survival of the Fittest 2005 worth picking up? Card seems good to me. Thanks for the help.











1. Jay Lethal vs. Sal Rinuaro (Survival of the Fittest Qualifier)
2. Colt Cabana vs. Ricky Reyes (Survival of the Fittest Qualifier)
3. Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Rave (Survival of the Fittest Qualifier)
4. Samoa Joe vs. Milano Collection AT (Survival of the Fittest Qualifier)
5. Roderick Strong vs. Jerelle Clark (Survival of the Fittest Qualifier)
6. Christopher Daniels vs. James Gibson (Survival of the Fittest Qualifier)
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. BJ Whitmer (ROH Pure Title Match)
8. Survival of the Fittest 2005 Final Elimination Match

*Also, this topic should be stickied.*


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Personally, I wouldn't put Survival Of The Fittest 2005 very high on the list of some of ROH's best shows from 2005. I probably wouldn't even put it in the top 15. But it really depends on which ROH shows from 2005 you own and don't own.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Personally, I wouldn't put Survival Of The Fittest 2005 very high on the list of some of ROH's best shows from 2005. I probably wouldn't even put it in the top 15. But it really depends on which ROH shows from 2005 you own and don't own.


Ah, ok. Thanks, -Mystery-. I'll belive you because Impact™ and yourself are most-likely the smartest on ROH shows and ratings for them. (No offense to anyone.)


----------



## SA F'N BU

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok, I'm not the most familiar with RoH just videos I have seen on different sites, but I was on RoH site looking at some dvds and found some that caught my eye. 

-War of the Wire- Im always a big fan of a good NRBW match, and wondering how Corino vs Homicide was. 
-Scramble Cage Melee 04 
-Joe vs Punk II 
-Manhatten Mayhem 05 
-Dragon Gate Invasion 
-Final Battle 05

Looking for shows that are solid from start to finish. Again Im not the most familiar with RoH, but looking to get started. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have Manhattan Mayhem, Final Battle 2005 and Joe vs Punk II. Manhattan Mayhem is probably the best ROH show to date and Final Battle was really good. Low Ki vs KENTA was one of the matches of the year. Danielson/Marufuji is a really good match. The whole show was great. Joe vs Punk II is worth it just for the main event. One of the best matches in ROH history. Also the I Quit Match and the tag match with Strong & Evans vs Homicide & Romero are very good matches.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

SWEET I just got my ROH dvds from the states. Nowhere to Run, Back to Basics (the first time I have seen Richards since Masters broke his nose), Final Showdown, Trios Tournament (Not that bad, well it's not Joe/Danielson/Vordell vs. Spanky/Gibson/ Nigel), Fate of an Angel, New Frontiers, Stalemate.

I have only seen BTB & TT though. Anyway is it worth getting CZW Night of MAin Events to accompany ROH Hell Freezes Over. 

Oh yeah I got that crappy RF Video Night of the Butcher disc too. Matches aren't bad but the shitty picture and sound.

Also what is PWG like, I brought 14 discs blind in order All Star Weekend - Electric Boogaloo. I don't think I will buy FIP for a while so yeah is it worth getting CZW-ROH hell freezes over. If it helps I have never seen any CZW.

I will give the answer & the creator of this post rep. I just couldn't be bothered doing it now


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



SA F'N BU said:


> Ok, I'm not the most familiar with RoH just videos I have seen on different sites, but I was on RoH site looking at some dvds and found some that caught my eye.
> 
> -War of the Wire- Im always a big fan of a good NRBW match, and wondering how Corino vs Homicide was.
> -Scramble Cage Melee 04
> -Joe vs Punk II
> -Manhatten Mayhem 05
> -Dragon Gate Invasion
> -Final Battle 05
> 
> Looking for shows that are solid from start to finish. Again Im not the most familiar with RoH, but looking to get started. Thanks in advance.


Final Battle 05 and Manhatten Mayhem were the two best shows of 2005. Dragons Gate was solid, but definatly not a must have.

Joe VS Punk 2 was a must have simply because Joe VS Punk 2 (the actual match) was an absolute thing of beauty.

Corino VS HOmicide was good, but the rest of the show was shotty.

If you like spot fests, get SCM 04, but it wasnt all that good.


----------



## SA F'N BU

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Alright thanks for the help Ill proably pick up Final Battle 05 and Manhatten Mayhem bc all I have heard is good things bout them. If I got enough cash Ill try for Joe/Punk II.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Glory By Honor IV, worth buying? Just saw it very cheap on ebay and the card looks decent so should I get it?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Glory By Honor IV, worth buying? Just saw it very cheap on ebay and the card looks decent so should I get it?


If its very cheap than yeah get it. Gibson/Danielson, Styles/Rave, and Low Ki/Lethal were all good matches.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for the quick reply, just buying it now.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I wonder if ROH and CZW will put out both 3/11 shows on DVD together if Mystery doesnt post the results I will do it when I get home from the show.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, just buying it now.


Is it the one for 11 pound?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah I think so, my card's fucked up so I can't order it now.

DONT BUY IT ANYONE OR THEY'LL BE HELL TO PAY.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Yeah I think so, my card's fucked up so I can't order it now.
> 
> DONT BUY IT ANYONE OR THEY'LL BE HELL TO PAY.



Sticky this topic please, Role Model?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah all sorted.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I wonder if ROH and CZW will put out both 3/11 shows on DVD together if Mystery doesnt post the results I will do it when I get home from the show.


I'll post them cause they usually have them on the ROH website. You guys can do a review or something when you get back.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'll do it I'm so pumped I'm hoping for Necro Butcher vs Homicide or BJ Whitmer.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Glory By Honor IV, worth buying? Just saw it very cheap on ebay and the card looks decent so should I get it?


Ebay rules true.

Its a decent show. Danielson VS GIbson is very good. Rave VS Styles is ok, and the two Low Ki VS Lethal matches are good.

Nothing much else on the show to rave about though. (no pun intended)


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What are the best shows during the time of CM Punk's heel turn? The only one that I have is Escape From New York.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Punk vs Lethal at Sign of Dishonor
Punk vs James Gibson at Fate of an Angel
Punk vs Daniels at Homecoming
James Gibson vs Punk vs Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels at Redemption


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Out of those which one was the best all around show?


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

When do you guys watch your DVDs. Like I was thinkin about this, I have no time to watch ROH dvds, in their entirety. Between school, sports, homework, I got no time to sit down for 2 and a half to 3 hours and watch wrestling.  

I find myself like now, at quarter to 12 watchin parts of Steel Cage Warfare. Mainly to see if I could be seen more then anything.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^
Well thats the beauty with DVDs mate, you dont have to watch them all at once.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

well ya, i guess that true.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'll break up my watching of them, it's not often I'll sit and watch a whole 3 hour dvd in one sitting as it takes up a hell of a lot of time. I find ROH dvd's easier to break up and watch than wwe ppv dvds for some reason.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^
Probably because of the lack of on going storylines and interviews.

I dont know, but i know what your talking about. Its the same way with me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Between the 3 06 shows out on DVD, which one is the best?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



AMPLine4Life said:


> Between the 3 06 shows out on DVD, which one is the best?


Personally, I enjoyed 'Dissension' the most. Styles/Danielson is a great match, Lethal/Yang is a very good match, Sydal/Daniels is a good match, and Aries/Strong vs. Whitmer/Jacobs is a good match with some good tag action. Also seeing Evans get murdered by Low Ki is entertaining.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone have a link to download Rave vs Punk steel cage from Nowhere To Run, I cant find it anywhere.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



ROHWrestling.com said:


> Take 20% Off All Orders Over $50!!!
> 9/28/05
> ROH
> 
> Take 20% Off All Orders Over $50
> 
> Back by popular demand is the Ring of Honor 20% Off Sale. This includes DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, & more at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> You can now save 20% on all orders placed during the sale period when you spend at least $50. Offer begins on 3/11 at 4pm EST. In order to receive the discount you must spend a minimum of $50 (which does not include shipping or sales tax). No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at ROHWrestling.com.
> 
> In order to receive the discount you must:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise totally $50 or more at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: marchsale into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. Sale ends Wednesday, March 15th at 10pm EST.


Look's like I'll be making an order if I can get hold of some cash in the next day or so.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I would like to order some ROH DVD's but usually don't buy things via credit card over the net. I am a little edgy giving the credit card number, any help?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

You don't have anything to worry about when buying over the internet, aslong as you buy from sites that are big companys and/or are secure. To find if a site is secure look for a little padlock logo near the bottom of the screen on the same bar as the loading thing when you go on a web page. If you don't see it do not buy from that site, I follow that method and have never had any problems with my card.
Most people on here use ROH official store to buy stuff and I don't think anyones had any problems so I say you buy from there seeing as it's secure, trusted and you know people who have used it.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Thanks for the great advice man! 

Also, is the price on the official ROH site in American dollars? If so what is 20 bucks in Australian dollars? Thanks guys


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

http://www.xe.com/ucc/

That's what I use for currency converting.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks again, rep added!

Now that we have that straight I hate to be a pest but any chance you could name the five best events in your opinion from all of 2005 and early 2006? Anybodies opinions would be apprciated.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Look's like I'll be making an order if I can get hold of some cash in the next day or so.


I also noticed the sale and I'll probably pick up Unscripted II, Fourth Anniversary Show, and FIP Bring The Pain.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Whats the card for Bring the Pain?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think I'm going to order Dissension, Final Battle 2005 and Night of Tribute. 

Good choices or not?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Whats the card for Bring the Pain?


1. Ryze vs. Masked Fipper #1
2. Roderick Strong vs. Insane Dragon (Winner Gets ROH Title Shot)
3. The Heartbreak Express vs. Kahagas & Aaron Epic
4. Erick Stevens vs. Don Juan
5. Steve Madison vs. Tony Kozina
6. Jared Steele vs. Evan Starsmore
7. Vordell Walker vs. Masada
8. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong/Insane Dragon Winner (ROH World Title Match)
9. Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk (2 out of 3 Falls) 



Role Model said:


> I think I'm going to order Dissension, Final Battle 2005 and Night of Tribute.
> 
> Good choices or not?


Yes. Final Battle 2005 is a very good show, Dissension is a solid all around show, and Night of Tribute is another good all around show.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> Thanks again, rep added!
> 
> Now that we have that straight I hate to be a pest but any chance you could name the five best events in your opinion from all of 2005 and early 2006? Anybodies opinions would be apprciated.



Manhatten Mayhem
Nowhere To Run
Joe vs Kobashi
This Means War
Vendetta
Steel Cage Warfare
Final Battle 2005

Any of those would be good to pick up.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Mystery sounds like a good show.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> 1. Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal (Fight Without Honor)
> 2. Austin Aries vs. Azrieal
> 3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Pure Title Match)
> 4. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana
> 5. Samoa Joe vs. Adam Pearce vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Ricky Reyes (Four Corner Survival)
> 6. James Gibson vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title Match)
> 7. AJ Styles w/ Mick Foley vs. Jimmy Rave w/ Prince Nana (Winner Is The First To Hit The Styles/Rave Clash)


This looks like a great card for Glory By Honour, did it deliver? because by the look of it is is meant to be one of the bigger ROH events and I havn't heard anything about it.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I dont have that show but some people said it wasnt great. Good but not great. Gibson vs Danielson is supposed to be really good. Also Low Ki vs Jay Lethal and Styles vs Rave are supposed to be good.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Manhattan Mayhem
> Joe VS Kobashi
> Final Battle 2005
> Nowhere to Run
> Punk: The Final Chapter
> 
> Haven't come yet.


I thought you already got Final Battle 2005, but in the post just above, you said you were going to pick it up again.

Impact is confused


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Glory By Honor IV was a decent show. Gibson/Danielson was an excellent match, Styles/Rave was good, the first Low Ki/Lethal was pretty good, and foru corner survival was decent.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Impact™ said:


> I thought you already got Final Battle 2005, but in the post just above, you said you were going to pick it up again.
> 
> Impact is confused


I didn't have enough to order it that time, so I had to change the order sadly.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got my DVD's in the mail about 3 hours ago, I just watched Manhatten Mayhem, and wow! What an amazing show.

The DVD's I got are
Manhatten Mayhem
Nowhere To Run
Joe vs Kobashi
Steel Cage Warefare
Final Battle 2005


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

CHarasmaticEnigma how much did all those dvds cost with tax, shipping and everything. I'm from Ontario, Canada too so I just wanted to get a brief idea about how much it would cost.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> CHarasmaticEnigma how much did all those dvds cost with tax, shipping and everything. I'm from Ontario, Canada too so I just wanted to get a brief idea about how much it would cost.



^ When I ordered them it was Free Shipping for orders over $75 dollars, so it only cost me $114.

Right now they have 20% off all orders over $50 and you have to put in the code marchsale into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Rep added. One more quick question is the $114 in Canadian or US dollars. Thanks alot man.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Rep added. One more quick question is the $114 in Canadian or US dollars. Thanks alot man.



Thanks. Well, I think it was Canadian dollars, but I'm not sure, I'm looking over my receipt and it doesn't state what money it is. Sorry


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

No Prob. I'll just say it's american and add like 15 dollars Canadian to the price.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I am thinking about ordering some ROH DVD's soon.I am going to buy three DVD's I am thining of getting Manhatten Mayhem,Joe Vs. Kobashi,and Final Battle 2005.I want your opinions on those or give me some shows that are better.Thanks.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



JOHNCENA_93 said:


> I am thinking about ordering some ROH DVD's soon.I am going to buy three DVD's I am thining of getting Manhatten Mayhem,Joe Vs. Kobashi,and Final Battle 2005.I want your opinions on those or give me some shows that are better.Thanks.


Manhattan Mayhem, Joe vs. Kobashi, and Final Battle 2005 seems like a damn fine order to me.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



JOHNCENA_93 said:


> I am thinking about ordering some ROH DVD's soon.I am going to buy three DVD's I am thining of getting *Manhatten Mayhem,Joe Vs. Kobashi,and Final Battle 2005.*I want your opinions on those or give me some shows that are better.Thanks.



Those are three very good choices, if you get more money, try and get, Nowhere To Run
This Means War
Vendetta
Steel Cage Warfare


----------



## fallenangel93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have "A Night of Tribute" If you order it, I am right next to the kid in the red hat. (Early I have a flip, Later I have a black hat) I know I look like an ass.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



fallenangel93 said:


> I have "A Night of Tribute" If you order it, I am right next to the kid in the red hat. (Early I have a flip, Later I have a black hat) I know I look like an ass.


if i ever watch that show, I'll look for you.....

but does anyone know which show had Aries vs Low Ki? I think that was the match...it ended up getting interfered with by Homicide and Julius Smokes. I saw highlights of the match and it looked amazing


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I thought you asked that already its The Future Is Now- New York, NY 6/12/05


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well, I was thinking about doing an order next time whenever I get money, I was wondering, is this a good order? 

The Future Is Now- New York, NY 6/12/05 (DVD)
Death Before Dishonor III- Morristown, NJ 6/18/05 (2 Disc Set)
Sign of Dishonor- Long Island, NY 7/8/05 (DVD)
Escape From New York- New York, NY 7/9/05 (DVD)
Fate Of An Angel- Woodbridge, CT 7/16/05 (DVD)
Redemption- Dayton, OH 8/12/05 (DVD)
Punk: The Final Chapter- Chicago Ridge, IL 8/13/05 (DVD)
Unforgettable- Philadelphia, PA 10/2/05 (DVD)

^ Any reviews/ratings for these shows is appreciated. Thanks.

I already have
Manhatten Mayhem
Nowhere To Run
Joe vs Kobashi
Steel Cage Warfare
Final Battle 2005


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^
Not including the shows you already have, thats a pretty sweet order.

Id take out Redemption and one other show though, and add This means war and Vendetta


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Impact™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> Not including the shows you already have, thats a pretty sweet order.
> 
> Id take out Redemption and one other show though, and add This means war and Vendetta



^ Ok thanks for the help, Impact™. Repped.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
No problem mate. Always willing to help


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> I thought you asked that already its The Future Is Now- New York, NY 6/12/05


ha, you're right, apparently I did ask that already. thanks again, I don't have the best memory (or the brain power to write it down)

and as for taking Redemption out of your order, I dont know about that. I got Redemption recently and I was really impressed with all the matches on it. It was a very solid card and possibly one of the better ROH shows to date. Then again I haven't seen as much ROH shows as you guys, but Redemption seemed to be a very nice choice of an ROH DVD.


----------



## matt316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

hello there


----------



## fallenangel93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

wtf mate?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've just had my card taken off me by my mum, thus ending my hopes of making a ROH order.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> I've just had my card taken off me by my mum, thus ending my hopes of making a ROH order.



That sucks RM. Maybe sometime she'll give it back, and you can make an order.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> I've just had my card taken off me by my mum, thus ending my hopes of making a ROH order.


the same thing just happened to me three minutes ago. no Manhattan Mayhem or Future is Now for me....:no:


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I wish i had a card


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I wrote my mom's credit card number down and store it in a safe place.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've done that before and to be honest it wasnt worth the trouble when she found out.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I took my mums card for an entire half year while she was away. Mwahaha, she wasnt happy when she got back.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> I'll break up my watching of them, it's not often I'll sit and watch a whole 3 hour dvd in one sitting as it takes up a hell of a lot of time. I find ROH dvd's easier to break up and watch than wwe ppv dvds for some reason.


True it takes 3 days for me to watch a ROH DVD. I brought 7 last week but have only watched Trios Tournement, Back to BAsics & Stalemate. What is Escape from New York like, it is pretty cheap on eBay right now?. Now I am going to get a start on Final Showdown. 

On a side note why in the blue hell is Evans not in WWE or TNA


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Haha the old credit card trick. Fuck her expectations for me were lowered


----------



## fallenangel93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

don't double post


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ Don't spam. Don't tell someone not to double post as its just as pointless.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How was the Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament & Final Showdown? The cards look ok to me.










Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament- 1st Round
1. Bryan Danielson vs. Spanky
2. Dragon Soldier B vs. Matt Sydal
3. New Black Tiger vs. Alex Shelley
4. James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong

Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament- Semifinals
5. Winner of Match #1 vs. Winner of Match # 2
6. Winner of Match #3 vs. Winner of Match #4

Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament- Finals
7. Winner of Match #5 vs. Winner of Match #6

8. Jimmy Rave & Fast Eddie vs. CM Punk & Colt Cabana (No DQ Match)
9. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs. Azrieal & Dixie, Izzy & Deranged vs. Dunn & Marcos (Tag Team Scramble Match)
10. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal (For The Vacant ROH Tag Team Titles)
11. Austin Aries vs. Homicide (ROH World Title Match)


^ Aries vs Homicide jumps out in my mind as a good match













1. Alex Shelley vs. Roderick Strong
2. Matt Stryker vs. Masked Chicago Superstar
3. Samoa Joe vs. Jack Evans vs. Ebessan vs. Delirious (Four Corner Survival)
4. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. CM Punk & Ace Steel (ROH Tag Team Title Match)
5. Jimmy Rave vs. Matt Sydal
6. Colt Cabana & Doug Williams vs. Nigel McGuinness &
Chad Collyer
7. Austin Aries vs. James Gibson (ROH World Title Match)
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide (Steel Cage Match- 5th in the Best of 5 Series)

^ This whole card strikes me as a good show.


----------



## SA F'N BU

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok I got Manhattan Mayhem and Final Battle 05, but need one more to get the 20% discount. What would be the best one out of these; Nowhere to Run, The Future Is Now, Sign of Dishonor, or SteeL Cage Warfare?


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



SA F'N BU said:


> Ok I got Manhattan Mayhem and Final Battle 05, but need one more to get the 20% discount. What would be the best one out of these; Nowhere to Run, The Future Is Now, Sign of Dishonor, or SteeL Cage Warfare?




If you can only get one out of those get, Nowhere To Run. If you can get two get Steel Cage Warfare & Nowhere To Run.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

SA F'N BU get Nowhere To Run.

CharismaticEnigma™ Final Showdown is very good, very underrated show. Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament is a good show but tends to get overlooked by many people because of the tournament's winner.


----------



## SA F'N BU

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Alright thanks for the help guys ill pick up Nowhere To Run, some many good dvds and so little money.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> SA F'N BU get Nowhere To Run.
> 
> CharismaticEnigma™ Final Showdown is very good, very underrated show. Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament is a good show but tends to get overlooked by many people because of the tournament's winner.




Ok thanks for the help -Mystery-


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^
Not only the tournament winner, the final in the tournament was absolutly terrible


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^
> Not only the tournament winner, the final in the tournament was absolutly terrible



^ Ya I read that on OWW about how the fans crapped on the match, and how they chanted "don't come back" and James Gibson went out, and appologized and challenged for a NJPW vs ROH match, but it got cut off the release, and never happend.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^
At least that led to Gibson VS Black Tiger at Manhatten Mayhem which was a spectacular match.

Funny that he challenged any New Japan wrestler, and ended up facing an ROH regular anyway. (Black Tiger = Rocky Romero)


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^
> At least that led to Gibson VS Black Tiger at Manhatten Mayhem which was a spectacular match.
> 
> Funny that he challenged any New Japan wrestler, and ended up facing an ROH regular anyway. (Black Tiger = Rocky Romero)


I love that match from Manhatten Mayhem. I liked the party when Black Tiger had Gibson in a cross armbreaker, which Gibson seamlessly reverses into a Texas Cloverleaf.


----------



## JD Scrubs

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hello, i've just started getting into ROH and already have 6 DVD's {Punk: The Final Chapter, 3rd Anniversary Show parts 1,2,3 , Final Showdown and New Frontiers 2005} and i just have a general question really, what event did CM Punk come out as Christopher Daniels?
It looks like a really cool moment and i wanted it on DVD. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



JD Scrubs said:


> Hello, i've just started getting into ROH and already have 6 DVD's {Punk: The Final Chapter, 3rd Anniversary Show parts 1,2,3 , Final Showdown and New Frontiers 2005} and i just have a general question really, what event did CM Punk come out as Christopher Daniels?
> It looks like a really cool moment and i wanted it on DVD.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Second Anniversary Show


----------



## JD Scrubs

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Excellent, is that a good show in general?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^
You beat me to it.

Hey Mystery (or anyone for that matter), does anyone have a link to Punk VS Strong from The Future is now? Or how about Aries VS Ki from the same event.

I didnt buy the show because at the time i heard bad things, and now im hearing great things about these two matches.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



CharismaticEnigma™ said:


> How was the Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament & Final Showdown? The cards look ok to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament- 1st Round
> 1. Bryan Danielson vs. Spanky
> 2. Dragon Soldier B vs. Matt Sydal
> 3. New Black Tiger vs. Alex Shelley
> 4. James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong
> 
> Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament- Semifinals
> 5. Winner of Match #1 vs. Winner of Match # 2
> 6. Winner of Match #3 vs. Winner of Match #4
> 
> Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament- Finals
> 7. Winner of Match #5 vs. Winner of Match #6
> 
> 8. Jimmy Rave & Fast Eddie vs. CM Punk & Colt Cabana (No DQ Match)
> 9. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs. Azrieal & Dixie, Izzy & Deranged vs. Dunn & Marcos (Tag Team Scramble Match)
> 10. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal (For The Vacant ROH Tag Team Titles)
> 11. Austin Aries vs. Homicide (ROH World Title Match)
> 
> 
> ^ Aries vs Homicide jumps out in my mind as a good match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Alex Shelley vs. Roderick Strong
> 2. Matt Stryker vs. Masked Chicago Superstar
> 3. Samoa Joe vs. Jack Evans vs. Ebessan vs. Delirious (Four Corner Survival)
> 4. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. CM Punk & Ace Steel (ROH Tag Team Title Match)
> 5. Jimmy Rave vs. Matt Sydal
> 6. Colt Cabana & Doug Williams vs. Nigel McGuinness &
> Chad Collyer
> 7. Austin Aries vs. James Gibson (ROH World Title Match)
> 8. Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide (Steel Cage Match- 5th in the Best of 5 Series)
> 
> ^ This whole card strikes me as a good show.


I have watched thre first few matches on FS

Strong/Shelly is a good match 
Striker/Chicago Maked is an average match, about what you would expect
In the four corner match Joe doesn't do much and it is just mainy Delirious & Ebetorah doing comedy spots. Next match is the ROH tag Titles


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I am probably gonna be buying the wrestlemania weekend shows, and wanted to know how long it takes for them to be released?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thomas G said:


> I am probably gonna be buying the wrestlemania weekend shows, and wanted to know how long it takes for them to be released?


Those won't be released until late May.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Those won't be released until late May.


Thanks


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just wondering if the Third Anniversary Celebration shows are good. Each card looks different and is great in my opinion.

Reviews/Ratings are appreciated.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



CharismaticEnigma™ said:


> Just wondering if the Third Anniversary Celebration shows are good. Each card looks different and is great in my opinion.
> 
> Reviews/Ratings are appreciated.


If your're thinking of getting a Third Anniversary Show since they're on sale I'd get Third Anniversary Show Part 2. Its in my top 10 for best shows of 2005.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> If your're thinking of getting a Third Anniversary Show since they're on sale I'd get Third Anniversary Show Part 2. Its in my top 10 for best shows of 2005.



^ Ya I noticed they got the $10 DVD & Ticket sale going on. I'm definately going to order some stuff. Thanks again for the help -Mystery-


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I need help with the $10 sale. Pick the top 5 if possible or more.



> -Round Robin Challenge 3/30/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels, Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels, Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Night of Appreciation 4/27/02 (Eddie Guerrero & The Amazing Red vs. Joel & Jose Maximo, AJ Styles vs. Low Ki)
> -Road to the Title 6/22/02 (Low Ki vs. The Amazing Red, AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels)
> -Crowning A Champion 7/27/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Spanky vs. Doug Williams 60 Minute Iron Man Match)
> -Honor Invades Boston 8/24/02 (Low Ki vs. AJ Styles, Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe)
> -Scramble Madness 11/16/02 (10 Man Scramble Match, Doug Williams vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles)
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Epic Encounter 4/12/03 (Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Samoa Joe vs. Paul London plus Jeff Hardy)
> -Glory By Honor II 9/20/03 (Terry Funk vs. CM Punk, Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels)
> -Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles, 1st Scramble Cage Match)
> -War of the Wire 11/29/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide in a barbed wire match, Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles for the ROH World Title)
> -Second Year Anniversary 2/14/03 (Pure Wrestling Title Tournament, Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Dan Maff)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Punk & Cabana vs. The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles, Homicide vs. Danielson)
> -Generation Next 5/22/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, 8 Man Tag Team Match)
> -Survival of the Fittest 6/24/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
> -ROH Reborn Completion 7/17/04 (Samoa Joe & Briscoes vs. Homicide, Reyes, & Romero)
> -Death Before Dishoonor II Night 2 (CM Punk & Ace Steel vs. Dan Maff & BJ Whitmer in a street fight, Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Testing the Limit 8/7/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries, 2 out of 3 falls)
> -Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04 (Scramble Cage Match, Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk vs. Homicide)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match)
> -Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Jushin Liger vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Weekend of Thunder Night 2 11/6/04 (Jushin Liger & Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson & Low Ki)
> -It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
> -Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 1 2/19/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide, two steel cage matches)
> -Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2 2/25/05 (AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave, Austin Aries & Jack Evans vs. Samoa Joe & Bryan Danielson)
> -Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3 2/26/05 (Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe, Danielson vs. Homicide, Punk vs. Rave)
> -Do or Die II & III
> -Do or Die IV
> 
> -Best of Generation Next- Our Time Is Now
> -Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
> -Best of Jack Evans- Defying Gravity
> -Best of Austin Aries- Wrestling Machine
> -Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
> -Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite
> -Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
> -Best of Homicide- MVP 2003
> -Best of The Briscoe Brothers- Tag Team Excellence
> -Best of Bryan Danielson- World's Finest


I was looking for mostly Best of's but I saw Main Event Spectacles & Third Anniversary Celebration Part 2


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Top 5 shows:
-Main Event Spectacles
-Third Anniversary Show Part 2
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 2
-Midnight Express Reunion
-ROH Reborn Stage 2

Top 5 Best Ofs:
-Best of Bryan Danielson- World's Finest 
-Best of Homicide- MVP 2003 
-Best of The Briscoe Brothers- Tag Team Excellence 
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open 
-Best of Generation Next- Our Time Is Now


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well, for my $10 DVD picks I'm getting

Best of Austin Aries- Wrestling Machine DVD
Best of Jack Evans- Defying Gravity DVD
Best of Generation Next- Our Time Is Now (DVD)
It All Begins- Cambridge, MA 1/15/05 (DVD)
Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 1- Elizabeth, NJ 2/19/05 (2 Disc Set)
Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2- Dayton, OH 2/25/05 (DVD)
Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3- Chicago Ridge, IL 2/26/05 (DVD)


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was thinking about getting 
Best of Bryan Danielson
Main Event Spectacles
Third Anniversary Part 2
Are these must owns cause i dont have that much money?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> I was thinking about getting
> Best of Bryan Danielson
> Main Event Spectacles
> Third Anniversary Part 2
> Are these must owns cause i dont have that much money?


I'd give Main Event Spectacles and Best of Bryan Danielson the must own tag but while Third Anniversary Show Part 2 is a very good show its something that can be put on hold for awhile.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks -Mystery- I'll be picking up Best of Danielson and Main Event Spectacles


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well, I'm getting 9 ROH DVD's for $10 each and one that is the normal price ($20), so 10 all together. Just wondering, if anyone else is taking advantage of the sale, what are you getting? My choices are below.

Best of Bryan Danielson- World’s Finest (DVD)
Best of Austin Aries- Wrestling Machine DVD
Best of Jack Evans- Defying Gravity DVD
Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories (DVD)
Best of Generation Next- Our Time Is Now (DVD)
Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable (DVD)
It All Begins- Cambridge, MA 1/15/05 (DVD)
Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 1- Elizabeth, NJ 2/19/05 (2 Disc Set)
Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2- Dayton, OH 2/25/05 (DVD)
Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3- Chicago Ridge, IL 2/26/05 (DVD)


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm getting:

Best of Austin Aries
Best of Colt Cabana
The Future is Now ($20)
Survival of the Fittest


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I wanna get Best of Danielson, Cabana and Aries.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I am getting these 3 dvds. They all looked good to me. No one said Scramble Cage Melee in their top 5 but the card looks good so I am gonna check it out. 

-Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04 (Scramble Cage Match, Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk vs. Homicide)

-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open

-Best of Homicide- MVP 2003


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I dont need help but does anyone think the Fourth Anninversary Show will be out on DVD for the 3/31 or 4/1 show? I dont think it will be. The only new one out will be Unscripted 2 right?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It might be out by than Dman.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> I dont need help but does anyone think the Fourth Anninversary Show will be out on DVD for the 3/31 or 4/1 show? I dont think it will be. The only new one out will be Unscripted 2 right?


Most likely, yes. Fourth anniversary show sadly wont be out for about another 1-1.5 months


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

God dam, "Best in the World" wont be out till like June. And the Triple Shots till like August. Holy Shit


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

At least I get to see two shows of the triple shot live . I dont think it will take that long for them to come out. Its usually about 6-8 weeks, somewhere around there. I say they will all be out by late May early June.


----------



## Sonic V.1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I might win this deal on Ebay coming up and I'm looking forward to seeing them .. I haven't seen a ROH show in a long time... Anyways The three dvds are( Below. ) Which one is the best to you ? 


ROH Nowhere to Run (05/14/05)
James Gibson vs. BJ Whitmer
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Chad Collyer
Homicide vs. Doug Willaims
Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs ALex Shelley & Delirious
Colt Cabana vs Nigel McGuiness
Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson (World Title Match)
CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave (cage match)

ROH New Frontiers (06/04/05)
Jimmy Rave & Fast Eddie vs. Sal Rinauro & El Generico
Cheech vs Loc
Homicide vs Kevin Steen
BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs Dunn & Marcos (Tag Team Title Match)
Alex Shelley vs. Roderick Strong
Davey Andrews vs. Shane Hagadorn vs The Masked New York Superstar
CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer
Samoa Joe vs James Gibson (Pure Title Match)
Austin Aries vs Spanky (World Title Match)

ROH Death Before Dishonor III (06/18/05) 2 disc set
BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs sv Jimmy Rave & Fast Eddie (Tag Team Title Match)
Carnage Crew vs Dunn & Marcos (Anything Goes Match)
Samoa Joe vs Colt Cabana (Pure Title Match)
AJ Styles vs Petey Williams
Roderick Strong and Jack Evans vs. Izzy & Deranged
James Gibson vs Nigel McGuinness vs Homicide vs Azrieal
Low Ki vs Jay Lethal
Austin Aries vs CM Punk (World Title Match)

*Bonus match
CM Punk vs James Gibson from FIP's Florida Rumble
and retrospective of CM Punk's ROH history.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I would go with Nowhere To Run. It's an all around good show.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If you havent seen Nowhere to run get it but I liked Death Before Dishonor more because of Aries vs Punk but on the other hand you have the brutal cage match from Nowhere to run so either way you pick up something great.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

DBDIII, is a real solid show. I wanna see Punk vs Rave steel cage from Nowhere to Run. If anyone has it can they post it. Just the cage match.


----------



## Sonic V.1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ If I knew how to do it I would when I got the dvds .


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Did you end up winning them mate?


----------



## Sonic V.1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ Theres like 3 days left I hope no one buys em


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

OK!

I have only got enough money for one dvd right now. (rent went up)

So which should i get. Dissention or Tag Wars 2006. Both look solid, but right now im leaning towards dissention.

THe only thing that is stopping me from buying dissention is Daniels VS Low Ki at tag wars. How was this match?

Advice is appreciated


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I say Dissension, im just not a tag team kinda guy.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Have you seen the shows though?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It was great a great match between Low ki vs Daniels but I would pick up Dissention first and than get Tag Wars later on.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Have you seen the shows though?


No. So my opinion isnt worth much, but just in genereal, I dont really enjoy tag matches all that much, so I would go with Dissension.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm going to the show next week and need help picking up some DVD's.

1. This Means War- Woodbridge, CT 10/29/05
2. Death Before Dishonor III- Morristown, NJ 6/18/05
3. Redemption- Dayton, OH 8/12/05
4. Fate Of An Angel- Woodbridge, CT 7/16/05
5. Hell Freezes Over- Philadelphia, PA 1/14/06
6. Dissension- Cleveland, OH 1/28/06

Here are the ones I was looking into. I have enough for 3 DVD's. If you have any other recommendations than please tell me. I only want DVD's from 2005 and 2006.

I have:
Joe vs Punk II
Third Anniversary Celebration Part 3
Manhattan Mayhem
Nowhere To Run
Escape From New York
Punk:The Final Chapter
Joe vs Kobashi
Unforgettable
Vendetta
Steel Cage Warfare
Final Battle 2005


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> I'm going to the show next week and need help picking up some DVD's.
> 
> 1. This Means War- Woodbridge, CT 10/29/05
> 2. Death Before Dishonor III- Morristown, NJ 6/18/05
> 3. Redemption- Dayton, OH 8/12/05
> 4. Fate Of An Angel- Woodbridge, CT 7/16/05
> 5. Hell Freezes Over- Philadelphia, PA 1/14/06
> 6. Dissension- Cleveland, OH 1/28/06
> 
> Here are the ones I was looking into. I have enough for 3 DVD's. If you have any other recommendations than please tell me. I only want DVD's from 2005 and 2006.
> 
> I have:
> Joe vs Punk II
> Third Anniversary Celebration Part 3
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Nowhere To Run
> Escape From New York
> Punk:The Final Chapter
> Joe vs Kobashi
> Unforgettable
> Vendetta
> Steel Cage Warfare
> Final Battle 2005



dman88, in my opinion the three you should get are, This Means War, Redemption, Dissension, & I've heard that for the Triple shot shows (if thats what you're referring you're going to) they have a buy 3, get 1 free sale so maybe Death Before Dishonor 3 or Fate of an Angel for the free pick. I'd pick DBD 3 for the pick just because it is 2 discs and has CM Punk's title win and you're a big CM Punk fan, but Fate of an Angel has a solid looking card to me aswell. Your choice.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



CharismaticEnigma™ said:


> dman88, in my opinion the three you should get are, This Means War, Redemption, Dissension, & I've heard that for the Triple shot shows (if thats what you're referring you're going to) they have a buy 3, get 1 free sale so maybe Death Before Dishonor 3 or Fate of an Angel for the free pick. I'd pick DBD 3 for the pick just because it is 2 discs and has CM Punk's title win and you're a big CM Punk fan, but Fate of an Angel has a solid looking card to me aswell. Your choice.


Thanks CharismaticEnigma™. I hope there is a Buy 3 get 1 free. I was leaning towards those shows but wasnt sure about Hell Freezes Over. I heard the last 3 or 4 matches were good and Styles vs Sydal was amazing. Thanks for the help and if anyone else has any recommendatons than please tell me.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Sonic V.1 said:


> I might win this deal on Ebay coming up and I'm looking forward to seeing them .. I haven't seen a ROH show in a long time... Anyways The three dvds are( Below. ) Which one is the best to you ?
> 
> 
> ROH Nowhere to Run (05/14/05)
> James Gibson vs. BJ Whitmer
> Jimmy Jacobs vs. Chad Collyer
> Homicide vs. Doug Willaims
> Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs ALex Shelley & Delirious
> Colt Cabana vs Nigel McGuiness
> Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson (World Title Match)
> CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave (cage match)
> 
> ROH New Frontiers (06/04/05)
> Jimmy Rave & Fast Eddie vs. Sal Rinauro & El Generico
> Cheech vs Loc
> Homicide vs Kevin Steen
> BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs Dunn & Marcos (Tag Team Title Match)
> Alex Shelley vs. Roderick Strong
> Davey Andrews vs. Shane Hagadorn vs The Masked New York Superstar
> CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer
> Samoa Joe vs James Gibson (Pure Title Match)
> Austin Aries vs Spanky (World Title Match)
> 
> ROH Death Before Dishonor III (06/18/05) 2 disc set
> BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs sv Jimmy Rave & Fast Eddie (Tag Team Title Match)
> Carnage Crew vs Dunn & Marcos (Anything Goes Match)
> Samoa Joe vs Colt Cabana (Pure Title Match)
> AJ Styles vs Petey Williams
> Roderick Strong and Jack Evans vs. Izzy & Deranged
> James Gibson vs Nigel McGuinness vs Homicide vs Azrieal
> Low Ki vs Jay Lethal
> Austin Aries vs CM Punk (World Title Match)
> 
> *Bonus match
> CM Punk vs James Gibson from FIP's Florida Rumble
> and retrospective of CM Punk's ROH history.


Hey, you outbid me on death before dishonor, arr screw it i will let you win, just nobody touch:

Survival of the Fittest
Sign of Dishonor
American Juniors Tournament
Dragon Gate Invasion
Escape from New York
Manhattan Mayhem
The Future is Now

please with sugar on top.............


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sorry to double post, but I didn't let that picture above load up, I am on a different auction, but anyway what do ya reckon of those shows


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R-Pac said:


> Hey, you outbid me on death before dishonor, arr screw it i will let you win, just nobody touch:
> 
> Survival of the Fittest
> Sign of Dishonor
> American Juniors Tournament
> Dragon Gate Invasion
> Escape from New York
> Manhattan Mayhem
> The Future is Now
> 
> please with sugar on top.............



Out of those shows I would get...

Manhatten Mayhem
Escape from New York
The Future is Now
Dragon Gate Invasion (first ROH show I've ever seen and I loved it and it got me hooked)


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



CharismaticEnigma™ said:


> Out of those shows I would get...
> 
> Manhatten Mayhem
> Escape from New York
> The Future is Now
> Dragon Gate Invasion (first ROH show I've ever seen and I loved it and it got me hooked)


DGI & MM have gone past the retail price so I will let those go until next month:

here is my current bids

ROH Third Anniversary Celebration Part 2
ROH American Super Juniors Tournament
ROH The Future is Now
ROH Death before Dishonor III
ROH Sign of Dishonor
ROH Escape from New York
ROH Survival of the Fittest 2005


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Which EBAY are you bidding on, UK,USA,AUS?

Don't worry i will not bid on them!


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well ive worked out my next order for whoever is interested.

Im getting Dissension, Hell Freezes Over (even though ive seen a little bit of it) and 4th Aniversary show. Ill wait till that comes out to order.

If there is a buy 3 get 1 free sale on, ill probably go with tag wars. Unscripted 2 is just not interesting to me.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thomas G said:


> Which EBAY are you bidding on, UK,USA,AUS?
> 
> Don't worry i will not bid on them!


USA

I have changed half due to going past retail price but here are the ones I won

3rd Anniversary Pt 1 & 2
American Super Juniors

These finish in about 90 mins which I am bidding on

Enter the Dragon
Death before Dishonor 3
Sign of Dishonor
The Future is Now


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R-Pac said:


> *Death before Dishonor 3*


If you don't win that, i will PM you the link to download the main event, which was Austin Aries vs. CM Punk (ROH World Title Match).


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks, I am just going to give you rep now, but hopefully I win I still got 60 min to go......


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R-Pac said:


> Thanks, I am just going to give you rep now, but hopefully I win I still got 60 min to go......


Sure, if you don't win PM me and i will send it you.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yay I won them all, I wish the next two weeks godspeed


----------



## Sonic V.1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sorry If this is a spam type post or retarted pose But I WON WITH FUCKING 20 SECONDS LEFT ! THANK JESUS CHRIST WOOOOOOOO !


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Sonic V.1 said:


> Sorry If this is a spam type post or retarted pose But I WON WITH FUCKING 20 SECONDS LEFT ! THANK JESUS CHRIST WOOOOOOOO !




^ Hah! Very nice congratulations man. Enjoy your DVD's.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

SONIC, did you win these three:










How much for?


----------



## Sonic V.1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^
I won them for 36$.. not too bad.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thats a great deal, you would of had to pay $65 (DBD 3 is 2 Disk) at the website. Those are great shows.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Sonic V.1 said:


> Sorry If this is a spam type post or retarted pose But I WON WITH FUCKING 20 SECONDS LEFT ! THANK JESUS CHRIST WOOOOOOOO !


Good job man, I wonder how the poor bastard you outbid feels hahahahaha


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

With the Buy 3 Get 1 Free sale going on at the show, I need some help. Here's what I'm getting so far. I'm getting 8 all together
1. Death Before Dishonor III
2. This Means War
3. Dissension
4. Hell Freezes Over
5. Redemption
6. Fate Of An Angel
7.
8.

I need 2 more shows and it could be from any year.

*Heres what I already have.*
Joe vs Punk II
Third Anniversary Celebration Part 3
Manhattan Mayhem
Nowhere To Run
Escape From New York
Punk:The Final Chapter
Joe vs Kobashi
Unforgettable
Vendetta
Steel Cage Warfare
Final Battle 2005


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> With the Buy 3 Get 1 Free sale going on at the show, I need some help. Here's what I'm getting so far. I'm getting 8 all together
> 1. Death Before Dishonor III
> 2. This Means War
> 3. Dissension
> 4. Hell Freezes Over
> 5. Redemption
> 6. Fate Of An Angel
> 7.
> 8.
> 
> I need 2 more shows and it could be from any year.
> Heres what I already have.
> Joe vs Punk II
> Third Anniversary Celebration Part 3
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Nowhere To Run
> Escape From New York
> Punk:The Final Chapter
> Joe vs Kobashi
> Unforgettable
> Vendetta
> Steel Cage Warfare
> Final Battle 2005


I really enjoyed New Frontiers, it had a great Pure Match Joe/Gibson & World Spanky/Aries. And I think Final Showdown or Back to Basics is a pretty safe picks from when I watched them last week


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> With the Buy 3 Get 1 Free sale going on at the show, I need some help. Here's what I'm getting so far. I'm getting 8 all together
> 1. Death Before Dishonor III
> 2. This Means War
> 3. Dissension
> 4. Hell Freezes Over
> 5. Redemption
> 6. Fate Of An Angel
> 7.
> 8.
> 
> I need 2 more shows and it could be from any year.
> Heres what I already have.
> Joe vs Punk II
> Third Anniversary Celebration Part 3
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Nowhere To Run
> Escape From New York
> Punk:The Final Chapter
> Joe vs Kobashi
> Unforgettable
> Vendetta
> Steel Cage Warfare
> Final Battle 2005


Dude this isnt even a question. Manhatten Mayhem, Final Battle 2005 and Nowhere to Run are the three BEST shows in ROH history. If i were you, id drop either redemption or Fate of an Angel and get these three on your list. Joe VS Kobashi is also a very worthy show

If your not going to drop any of them, get Manhattan Mayhem and Final Battle 2005


----------



## wwe fan 30

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Redemption is best i think


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> Dude this isnt even a question. Manhatten Mayhem, Final Battle 2005 and Nowhere to Run are the three BEST shows in ROH history. If i were you, id drop either redemption or Fate of an Angel and get these three on your list. Joe VS Kobashi is also a very worthy show
> 
> If your not going to drop any of them, get Manhattan Mayhem and Final Battle 2005


You must of miss read my post. The second list on there is what I already have.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got all these brand new of ROHwrestling.com eBay auctions for $99.94 US + $25 postage = $124.94 US Overall

Third Anniversary Celebration Part 1
Third Anniversary Celebration Part 2
American Super Juniors Tournament
The Future is Now
Death Before Dishonor III
Sign of Dishonor
Enter the Dragon

I reckon that is a pretty good deal


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R-Pac said:


> I got all these brand new of ROHwrestling.com eBay auctions for $99.94 US + $25 postage = $124.94 US Overall
> 
> Third Anniversary Celebration Part 1
> Third Anniversary Celebration Part 2
> American Super Juniors Tournament
> The Future is Now
> Death Before Dishonor III
> Sign of Dishonor
> Enter the Dragon
> 
> I reckon that is a pretty good deal



Jesus Christ. I better start using the ROHwrestling.com eBay auction. It's cheaper and a very sweet deal. Hope you enjoy them man.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
HAHA YEah i did, sorry about that.

Ok two more shows.

Weekend of Thunder night 2 was a good show, as was Final Battle 2004


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



CharismaticEnigma™ said:


> Jesus Christ. I better start using the ROHwrestling.com eBay auction. It's cheaper and a very sweet deal. Hope you enjoy them man.



Thanks, I think their auctions are the only way to go. The most expensive was Enter the Dragon at $18, the rest were $13.75 and under


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks to everyone that helped me. I just wanted to know if anyone has any of the Staight Shootin' Series DVD's. If someone has any, what do you recommend?


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got a question. Just wondering what show was it where Low Ki (suppose to be an unknown person) kicked Jay Lethal in the face and his face got all swollen? Looks like a cool moment to have on DVD. If anyone can help, rep will be added. 

To dman88. I have no Straight Shootin' DVD's but I'd recommend

Raven & Sandman
AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
CM Punk & Samoa Joe
CM Punk & Colt Cabana
All 4 DVD's of Secret's of the Ring with Raven


I'm not sure if they're good but most shoot interviews are great, as I said above, I don't own any, but thats what I'd get if I were ordering.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

You don't actually see Lethal getting kicked in the face. It happens at Trios Tournament when Samoa Joe, Bryan Danielson & Vordell Walker are getting interviewed. They then walk down the hallway and see Jay Lethal on the ground with a swollen eye.

Sorry but I cant help with the shoot interview stuff


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



CharismaticEnigma™ said:


> I got a question. Just wondering what show was it where Low Ki (suppose to be an unknown person) kicked Jay Lethal in the face and his face got all swollen? Looks like a cool moment to have on DVD. If anyone can help, rep will be added.
> 
> To dman88. I have no Straight Shootin' DVD's but I'd recommend
> 
> Raven & Sandman
> AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
> CM Punk & Samoa Joe
> CM Punk & Colt Cabana
> All 4 DVD's of Secret's of the Ring with Raven
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if they're good but most shoot interviews are great, as I said above, I don't own any, but thats what I'd get if I were ordering.


Thanks, I decided to get the Raven & Sandman one


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R-Pac said:


> *You don't actually see Lethal getting kicked in the face. It happens at Trios Tournament when Samoa Joe, Bryan Danielson & Vordell Walker are getting interviewed. They then walk down the hallway and see Jay Lethal on the ground with a swollen eye.*
> 
> Sorry but I cant help with the shoot interview stuff



Thanks. Rep added.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well the 4th aniversary show came out today, so i ordered that, Dissension, Hell Freezes Over and Tag Wars on a buy 3 get 1 free sale.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well this is what I'm getting for my normal 3 DVD's. I only have enough money for three.

Unforgettable
This Means War
Vendetta

I really need help with my free order

Final Showdown
The Future Is Now
Punk: The Final Chapter
Enter The Dragon
Tag Wars 2006
Dissension
Unscripted II
Fourth Anniversary Show


^ All of those DVD's look very good to me, but I can't choose. Help would be very appreciated. Thanks.

This what I already have

Best of Bryan Danielson - World’s Finest
Best of Austin Aries - Wrestling Machine
Best of Jack Evans - Defying Gravity
Best of Generation Next - Our Time Is Now
Best of Roderick Strong - Suffering Is Inevitable
It All Begins
Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 1
Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2
Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3
Manhattan Mayhem
Nowhere To Run
Joe vs. Kobashi
Steel Cage Warfare
Final Battle 2005


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I really need help with my free order

Final Showdown
The Future Is Now
Punk: The Final Chapter
Enter The Dragon
Tag Wars 2006
Dissension
Unscripted II
Fourth Anniversary Show


I have only seen Final SHowdown, and I thought is was pretty good. The cage match is awesome, Danielson does something like 120 rotations on the aeroplane spin. 

I have to wait for the Future is Now, should be in my mailbow in two weeks


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Final Showdown, really, REALLY, caught my eye and is looking very good. I've read reviews and it looks pretty damn good.

Thanks for the help. I repped you earlier today, whenever I get a chance, I'll rep.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

CharismaticEnigma™, if you like Punk a lot this is the one you pick. If he's not your favorite wrestler than I would go with Fourth Anniversary Show. Punk:The Final Chapter has a great tag match between Joe/Lethal & The Rottweilers, a very emotional moment with Punk, and Hardy vs Strong was very good. But the Fourth Anniversary Show is an all-around better show.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> CharismaticEnigma™, if you like Punk a lot this is the one you pick. If he's not your favorite wrestler than I would go with Fourth Anniversary Show. Punk:The Final Chapter has a great tag match between Joe/Lethal & The Rottweilers, a very emotional moment with Punk, and Hardy vs Strong was very good. But the Fourth Anniversary Show is an all-around better show.



Huge Punk fan, as you are.



Final Showdown
Punk: The Final Chapter
Tag Wars 2006
Dissension
Fourth Anniversary Show


I really can't choose! Damnit I wish I had more money . Thanks for the help, rep added dman88.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

A bit off topic but I have a question.Just wondering if anyone from the UK has bought any Dvd's from ROH'S Website,and if so how long does the overseas delivery take.Also are they reliable?


Anyway back on topic,Is Death Before Dishonour 3 worth getting.I've already seen Punk/Aries,and want to know if the rest of the card is good?


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



thetruth316 said:


> A bit off topic but I have a question.Just wondering if anyone from the UK has bought any Dvd's from ROH'S Website,and if so how long does the overseas delivery take.Also are they reliable?


Great Question, i would also like to know please!


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



thetruth316 said:


> A bit off topic but I have a question.Just wondering if anyone from the UK has bought any Dvd's from ROH'S Website,and if so how long does the overseas delivery take.Also are they reliable?
> 
> 
> Anyway back on topic,Is Death Before Dishonour 3 worth getting.I've already seen Punk/Aries,and want to know if the rest of the card is good?


If this helps The FWA Acamdemy carries offical ROH dvds, I found out whilst looking on eBay. They take two weeks from ROH.com to arrive in Australia, so should be about the same for Europe I would imagine.

About DBD 3 It will be in my letterbox within two weeks, so I can't help you now. 

Or you can Check out Brad & Jacobs ROH DVD reviews at 411mania.com/wrestling/video_reviews


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well out of sheer bordom, yesterday i bought Showdown in Motown of Ebay, and i just finished watching it.

I dont know why everyone crapped on this show. Granted, it wasnt the best ROH show of the year, probably not even in the top 10, but it was still damn solid.

Danielson VS Sabin was a great great match. Awesome psychology and ring work by the two of them.

Styles / Sydal VS Abyss / Rave was another really fun match.

Those two matches alone made the money worth while i spent to see them. 
Not to mention a very solid Aries / SHelly match, and a nice four corner survival.

I probably wouldnt recommend this show to anyone, but it was still good viewing.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



ROH said:


> BUY 3, GET 1 FREE SALE ON ALL RING OF HONOR DVD's AND FIP DVD'S!!!
> 
> The Ring of Honor part of the sale will also be in effect at all three live ROH events this weekend in Detroit and Chicago.
> 
> Please note that Ring of Honor DVD's and FIP DVD's CAN NOT BE COMBINED in the Buy 3, Get 1 Free Sale.
> 
> Please read all the details below before placing your order:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free item for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor title or Straight Shootin title if you are buying ROH items and an FIP DVD if you are ordering FIP items. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 3) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
> 4) For Ring of Honor items, this offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin VHS & DVD" sections and for FIP items, this sale offer is good only on DVD's listed under the "Full Impact Pro" section at http://www.rohwrestling.com/.
> 6) YOU CAN NOT MIX RING OF HONOR AND FULL IMPACT PRO TOGETHER. You can order three ROH and three FIP's together and you would get one free ROH DVD and one free FIP DVD.
> 7) Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Monday, April 3rd at 10pm EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed thru the website.


I'm total pissed off that I have no money what so ever, I'll have to try and beg some from my mum.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Dont stress RM. There is one or two of these 3 for 1 sales every month


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Man, I wish I had a credit card. 

Or maybe not, because I would probabaly end up stacking it up with so many ROH DVD's that I couldn't pay it off. lol

By the way, I am thinking about getting one ROH DVD for my Birthday from my parents and would like to know what has been the best show of 2006 so far? Lots of opinions please!


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well thats officially me done with buying ROH dvds for atleast 4/5 months, damn music gigs.....


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> Man, I wish I had a credit card.
> 
> Or maybe not, because I would probabaly end up stacking it up with so many ROH DVD's that I couldn't pay it off. lol
> *
> By the way, I am thinking about getting one ROH DVD for my Birthday from my parents and would like to know what has been the best show of 2006 so far? Lots of opinions please!*



From what alot of people are saying the Best show of 2006 that is on DVD would probably be

Tag Wars 2006
Dissension
Fourth Anniversary Show

I've heard good things about all three, look at the cards and see what you like the most.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Fourth Anniversary Show was the best out of 2006 so far, then again I went there live so it may be a bit biased. The matches were great, and the Homicide vs Colt Cabana match was just amazing along with the Danielson vs Rave and Evans vs Reyes and....it was just awesome. And for $20, it's even better.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I can't wait for 'The Best in the world' to come out! I will be buying that along with 'Dragon Gate Challenge Series', Chicago April 1st and the 100th show.

I will get all of them in a Buy 3 Get 1 Free sale.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Im thinking the exact same thing.

The show yesterday looked unbelievable good.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think I will have to get the LAnce Storm/Bryan Danielson & Dragon Gate Series shows now. Loked good on paper (or computer screen)


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone know if I should get any old shows? I only have new ones and I was thinking about getting older ones. The oldest one I have is Joe vs Punk II. Please give me some reccommendations or say if I should just stick to new ones. Thanks


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^
The generation next show was pretty damn good, but thats the oldest one i have except for really really old ones like Road to the TItle and Night of Appreciation.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm Looking for some help please,

How would you Rate 'The Future is now' , 'Escape from New York' and 'Redemption'.

I'm Thinking about getting them When I order 'Nowhere to Run' and 'Punk: The Final Chapter'


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Does anyone know if I should get any old shows? I only have new ones and I was thinking about getting older ones. The oldest one I have is Joe vs Punk II. Please give me some reccommendations or say if I should just stick to new ones. Thanks


^ For some old shows, these are great choices

World Title Classic
Generation Next
Main Event Spectacles
Weekend Of Thunder Night 1
Weekend Of Thunder Night 2
All Star Extravaganza II
Final Battle 2004




thetruth316 said:


> I'm Looking for some help please,
> 
> How would you Rate 'The Future is now' , 'Escape from New York' and 'Redemption'.
> 
> I'm Thinking about getting them When I order 'Nowhere to Run' and 'Punk: The Final Chapter'


The Future is Now is a good solid card, with CM Punk vs Roderick Strong with a great post match speech by Punk putting over Roderick, Homicide vs James Gibson, Low Ki vs Austin Aries.

Redemption is good aswell you get, Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, & Abyss (Six Man Tag Team War), Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal (Grudge Match), Matt Hardy vs. Homicide, CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels vs. James Gibson vs. Samoa Joe (ROH World Title Elimination Match)


Nowhere To Run is great and is in the Top 5 Shows of 2005. Punk: The Final Chapter is a great choice aswell you get, Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Rave, Low Ki & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal, Matt Hardy vs. Roderick Strong, CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana (2 out of 3 Falls)


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^Thanks for the Help.

I think I'll get Final Battle 05 too,along with the ones I mentioned.
I'm looking to start up a collection Of ROH dvds,so maybe I'll pick a few others too.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Final Battle 05 is great it will make you want to go out and see more of KENTA.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just won 'ROH - Night of The Grudges 2' on ebay for £1.26!!!

Could someone give me a non-spoiler review of the show please!


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well...I haven't heard good things about that show, Thomas G. I've heard it is basically a one match show (Christopher Daniels vs Samoa Joe for the ROH Pure Title) but maybe you'll enjoy it.

Here's the card...

1. Carnage Crew vs. Dunn & Marcos (Weapons Match)
2. Azrieal vs. Jerrelle Clark
3. Jay Lethal vs. Ricky Reyes
4. Colt Cabana vs. Nigel McGuinness (Soccer Riot Match)
5. James Gibson vs. Homicide vs. Spanky (ROH World Title Match)
6. The Heartbreak Express vs. Lacey's Angels
7. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave & Puma w/ Prince Nana & Alex Shelley
8. James Gibson vs. Spanky (ROH World Title Match)
9. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH Pure Title Match)


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Haha, the Soccer Riot match sounds interesting. Anyone know the rules to it?

Anyway, what would you guys say are the top 3 DVDS to pick up from ROH? This is including Best Of's and Complete Shows. I got $60 and want to pick up 3 more DVDs, I don't have Manhattan Mayhem or Steel Cage Warfare, which I hear great things about.

So basically, what are the top 3 ROH DVDs right now?


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Haha, the Soccer Riot match sounds interesting. Anyone know the rules to it?
> 
> Anyway, what would you guys say are the top 3 DVDS to pick up from ROH? This is including Best Of's and Complete Shows. I got $60 and want to pick up 3 more DVDs, I don't have Manhattan Mayhem or Steel Cage Warfare, which I hear great things about.
> 
> So basically, what are the top 3 ROH DVDs right now?


I would wait untill the triple shot is released.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Haha, the Soccer Riot match sounds interesting. Anyone know the rules to it?
> 
> *Anyway, what would you guys say are the top 3 DVDS to pick up from ROH? This is including Best Of's and Complete Shows. I got $60 and want to pick up 3 more DVDs, I don't have Manhattan Mayhem or Steel Cage Warfare, which I hear great things about.
> 
> So basically, what are the top 3 ROH DVDs right now?*



Go with...

Mahantten Mayhem
Nowhere To Run
Steel Cage Warfare

Or you could wait for the Triple Shot, which would be great, but may take a month or two.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Here's my top 3

1. Manhattan Mayhem
2. Nowhere To Run
3. Steel Cage Warfare/4th Anniversary Show/Final Battle 2005

I dont know what you have already so I put three there.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Oh yeah, I completely forgot about the Triple Shot. It sounds amazing. But then again, I'll probably have enough for Triple Shot in 2 months even if I get the three other DVDs now. Thanks CE, dman and Thomas for the advice.

P.S. Already got Final Battle 05 and just ordered 4th Anniversary Show last week since I went to it live . I got my 3 picks I think.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My Top 3 is..
-Manhatten Mayhem
-4th Anniversary Show
-Final Battle

But I would wait for the Triple Shot VHS/DVD to come out unless you want to see some of the best ROH shows to date. I might just buy the VHS of the triple shot because I cannot wait for the dvd.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey what is FIP like, is it the same sort of thing as ROH. I won a couple dvds of ebay - The Usual Suspects & Sold Out. I noticed that they have heaps of ROH guys and the covers are pretty much the same. 

Hopefully those ROH dvds that I won a couple of weeks ago come in the mail today


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

FIP is great I just started getting into there DVD's after I saw a match between Roderick Strong and Mr 630.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can someone review dissensin for me.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/video_reviews/39622/ROH---Dissension-DVD-Review.htm


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

411 Reviews SUCK! They rated the Steel Cage Warfare match pretty low, and some other great classics.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yes I got my ROH dvds that I won of ebay yesterday. Hey CharismaticEnigma or anyone else have you checked out the ROHwrestling.com ebay auctions yet


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^Yes I've seen them,you get some really good deals on there.

Manhatten Mayhem and Nowhere to Run for $4.95 each is damn good.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ou rarely pay full price, that is the only way I get my ROH fix


----------



## fuzzbuzz666666

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

When does the bryan danielson vs Lance storm event come out on dvd? and whats it called?


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



fuzzbuzz666666 said:


> When does the bryan danielson vs Lance storm event come out on dvd? and whats it called?


The event does not have a name yet, and i predict it to come out May 11th which is the day before Christian's appearance in ROH.


----------



## fuzzbuzz666666

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thomas G said:


> The event does not have a name yet, and i predict it to come out May 11th which is the day before Christian's appearance in ROH.


do you know who his match is with yet?


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



fuzzbuzz666666 said:


> do you know who his match is with yet?


Dream Partner Tag Match 
ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson & ??? vs. NWA World Champion Christian Cage & ???


----------



## fuzzbuzz666666

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thomas G said:


> Dream Partner Tag Match
> ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson & ??? vs. NWA World Champion Christian Cage & ???


tut, tag match, will probably be danielson n joe v christian and fallen angel to make it more comfortable for him


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just wondering if someone could give me a review/rating for The Homecoming
Please? 
The card looks pretty solid and would like to know whether it's worth getting or not.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Ring of Honor ran four shows in July, ending the month with “Homecoming,” on July 23, 2005. The show marked the return of A.J. Styles and Christopher Daniels to Philadelphia.
> 
> Like all the recent ROH tapes/DVDs, the sound is good and the camera work and lighting is great. Dave Prazak & CM Punk are on commentary early, and Gabe “Jimmy Bower” Sapolsky joins Prazak for the second half of the show.
> 
> The show opened with a backstage promo by Christopher Daniels (w/Allison Danger). “All I deserve is a shot to be champion,” Daniels said.
> 
> There is an Alex Shelley promo, where he drops hints of who might be his mystery tag partner tonight. He mentions Chris Sabin, Petey Williams, Rhyno, Sabu, and Charlie Haas – so, by the very nature of pro wrestling 101, a viewer knows that NONE of these men will be Shelley’s surprise partner.
> 
> (1) Spanky defeats Deranged and Azrieal and Nigel McGuinness in a four-way at 16:07. Good match to open this show. Azrieal and Deranged open the match, with Deranged applying an Octopus, but Azrieal countering the move into a backbreaker. On commentary, Punk reiterates “this is my last night.” Deranged hit a nice headscissors takedown and a spin kick.
> 
> Nigel entered, and he hit Deranged with a European Uppercut. Spanky hit a Stinger Splash on Deranged. Nigel hit a top-rope Ace Cutter on Deranged at 6:30. Spanky hit a nice spin heel kick on Azrieal. Deranged hit Spanky with a low blow, and he worked him over. Everyone takes turns working over Spanky, as Nigel applied an Indian Deathlock. Deranged finally made the hot tage at 12:00, and he hit a headscissors takedown on Nigel.
> 
> Nigel hit Deranged with a decapitating clothesline. Azrieal nailed a forward roll dive to the floor. Spanky hit a Plancha on Nigel. Spanky hit a Sliced Bread #2/flipping overhead bulldog on Nigel. Spanky then hit a Sliced Bread #2 on Deranged, and he pinned him. Good opener.
> 
> Before the next match, Gary Michael Capetta invites Prince Nana to the ring, and basically told Nana to stop the physical abuse on Jade Chung. Jade is given the chance to leave Nana, but she stays. Nana put a collar and leash on Jade, then covered up her body with a blanket. This was a bit too long.
> 
> (2) B.J. Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs defeat the Carnage Crew at 9:22 to win the ROH tag titles. The faces jumped the Carnage Crew, and they all brawled on the floor, with Loc pairing up with Whitmer, while Devito brawled with Jacobs. Loc hit a Saito on Whitmer. Devito hit a dropkick on Jacobs, and the heels worked over Jacobs. On commentary, Punk made fun of the Carnage Crew’s weight and ring attire.
> 
> Devito hit a uranage for a nearfall. Jacobs hit a Victory Roll for a nearfall, then he made the hot tag to Whitmer at 6:30. Whitmer hit a Northern Lights suplex on Loc for a nearfall, then he powerbombed Jacobs onto Devito for a nearfall. Devito missed a moonsault attempt. The crowd is fairly quiet. Jacobs hit a top-rope hurricanrana on Devito, then a Contra Code for a nearfall on Loc. Jacobs pinned Devito after a Super Contra Code, with Whitmer’s assistance. The crowd popped for the title change. So-so match overall.
> 
> (3) Homicide & Ricky Reyes & Low Ki defeat Samoa Joe & James Gibson & Jay Lethal at 23:33. This was a really good match! Clips of the 5/7 show are aired, showing Homicide & Ki taking out Lethal. The crowd sang along to “the champ is here,” as Joe hit the ring. All six men brawled immediately. When it finally became one-on-one, Joe and Reyes traded some nice quick mat reversals.
> 
> Reyes planted some hard kicks; Joe hit a uranage, dropping Reyes on his head. Low Ki and Gibson entered at 4:00, and they had an intense lockup, as Ki hit some chops and punches. The announcers note this is the first-ever meeting between these two. Lethal entered at 6:30, and the crowd popped for him. Ki tagged out rather than face Lethal; good booking.
> 
> Lethal hit Reyes with a back suplex for a nearfall. Lethal held Reyes upside down, allowing Joe to NAIL Reyes with a running Facewash. Reyes hit Gibson with a belly-to-belly overhead suplex at 9:30. Homicide entered, and he put Gibson in a sleeper, and the heels worked Gibson over. Lethal made the hot tag, and he cleared the ring; however, the heels soon beat up Lethal on the floor. In the ring, Homicide hit Lethal with a T-Bone suplex for a nearfall at 14:00.
> 
> Ki nailed a Field Goal kick to Lethal’s chest. Julius Smokes hit Lethal with a baseball shot to the chest. Ki hit a hard spin kick to the face! Joe made the hot tag at 18:00, and he hit a powerslam on Reyes and a senton on Homicide for a nearfall. Gibson entered, and he applied a Front Guillotine Choke on Homicide. However, Low Ki hit Gibson with a springboard spin kick!
> 
> Lethal entered, and he hit a Stinger Splash and a Gutwrench suplex on Ki. Reyes hit a flying basement dropkick on Lethal in the corner. Ki & Homicide went for their Copkillah/doublestomp combo at 21:00, but Gibson blocked it. The heels headed to the floor, and the faces hit a triple dive to the floor at 22:30.
> 
> Joe hit an Ole Kick on the floor on Homicide. However, out of nowhere, Homicide pulled out a chain and he hit Gibson with it, and he covered Gibson for the pin. The crowd booed this cheap finish. It’s too bad they ended such a good match this way.
> 
> NOTE: It’s worth noting that Low Ki and Samoa Joe never hooked up for a second in the ring; that confrontation will happen down the road, it’s just a matter of when.
> 
> Backstage scene: Capetta points out the recent issue of Entertainment Weekly, where Ring of Honor is mentioned. Capetta then interviewed Lacey, who is upset at Deranged for losing again.
> 
> (4) Alex Shelley & Fast Eddie defeat Austin Aries & Roderick Strong at 12:52. Shelley grabbed the mic, and he explained that wrestling is a business, and he took the best offer he got, and he has joined the Embassy! The crowd booed as Prince Nana came to the ring and hugged Shelley. Bower is now on commentary.
> 
> Eddie and Aries start, and Aries hit a flying back elbow and some chops. Strong hit a nice dropkick. Aries hit a nice Catapult Corkscrew Press, then a Lionsault, for a nearfall on Fast Eddie. Fast Eddie came back with a vertical neckbreaker over his knee on Strong at 4:00. Eddie hit some chops, but Strong returned some much harder chops. Shelley got in, and he pounded Strong’s face into the mat. The heels hit a double back body drop on Aries and worked him over.
> 
> Bower mentioned on commentary how well Shelley and Rave worked together at “Escape From New York” two weeks earlier. Strong made the hot tag at 10:30, and he hit backbreakers on both heels. Shelley hit a Standing Side Kick on Shelley. Fast Eddie hit a moonsault on Aries for a nearfall. Aries hit a running dropkick. Strong hit a plancha to the floor. Suddenly, Jimmy Rave entered, and he hit Aries with a Shining Wizard on a chair. This allowed Shelley to pin Aries. Good match, but the crowd didn’t like the interference here, either.
> 
> (5) Jimmy Rave defeats A.J. Styles at 12:51 in a street fight. Both men came to the ring in T-shirts and bluejeans, signifying this is a brawl, not a regular match. They traded punches and brawled to the floor. Styles rammed Rave’s head into the barricade, then he tossed Rave into the crowd. A loud “AJ” chant began. They brawled amongst the crowd, with Styles hitting a spear.
> 
> Rave hit a DDT onto an open chair at 3:30, and he took over, with a series of punches and a running knee to the head for a nearfall. Styles fired back with a series of headbutts, maybe 30 or so, as they fought around inside the ring. Rave was busted open at 8:00.
> 
> In a big spot, Styles hit a back suplex off the ring apron through a table!!!! This got the infamous “dangeroooussss” call from Gabe. Styles went for a Styles Clash, but Rave blocked it and hit a back drop. Styles hit a brainbuster on an open chair. Suddenly, Fast Eddie and Mike Kruel attacked Styles. Styles dove onto all the heels. The crowd is really, really hot!
> 
> Out of nowhere, Alex Shelley jumped in the ring and he hit Styles with a Shellshock/spinning faceplant. Rave hit the Rave Clash and scored the pin. The crowd booed the finish and chanted “bullsh--.” All the members of the Embassy beat up Styles until Aries & Strong made the save. This was a really strong brawl with a disappointing finish.
> 
> (6) CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels went to a one-hour draw. Good match, but not spectacular; I won’t be watching this one over and over again. Punk got a “Don’t come back” and “F--- you Punk” chant from the crowd. Daniels is really over. Footage from the Jan. 2004 “Battle Lines are Drawn” and the July 2005 “Fate of an Angel” show air, giving the viewer a bit of the backstory to this feud – I like these clips.
> 
> Punk jawed with the crowd and he stalled. They had some intense lockups. Punk slapped Daniels, then he ran to the floor! They mat wrestled some more, with Punk ducking out of the ring often. This match is about hammerlocks, headlocks and armbars early.
> 
> At 14:30, Daniels nailed some punches, chops and they traded stiff forearms. Daniels went to work on Punk’s neck, and he worked on it on the ropes. Daniels hit an Arabian Press, then some crossface punches at 20:00. Punk ducked to the floor again, so Daniels followed him and attacked him outside the ring.
> 
> Back in the ring, Punk worked on Daniels’ lower back and he hit some spine kicks, then he applied a bodyscissorslock across the abdomen at 25:00. Punk stayed on top with a nice neckbreaker in the ropes, stomps to the head, and they traded more forearms. Punk hit a Flatliner/reverse Russian Legsweep, and both were down at 33:00.Daniels hit a Lionsault for a nearfall. Gabe, on commentary, wonders if Punk is trying to outlast the clock.
> 
> Punk hit some spine kicks, then some spin kicks to the chest. Punk tied Daniels up in the ropes in a modified Tarantula, pulling back on Daniels’ head, at 39:00. Daniels fired back with a powerbomb, a flurry of punches, and an STO Uranage for a nearfall at 42:00. Punk hit a Welcome to Chicago/spinning backbreaker. Daniels hit a Death Valley Driver for a nearfall. There is a ref bump! Daniels hit a Blue Thunder Bomb for a visual fall, but there is no ref!
> 
> Punk hit the Pepsi Twist, but there still was no ref to make the count. Daniels nailed the Best Moonsault Ever for a believable nearfall at 47:30 (with a new referee making the count.) Punk hit a top-rope superplex for a nearfall. Daniels applied the Koji Clutch/headscissorslock, but Punk reached the ropes. Punk went for a Split-legged Moonsault, but Daniels got his knees up to block it at 54:30. The ringside announcer told the crowd there was only five minutes remaining, and the crowd booed.
> 
> Punk got in a series of rollup attempts. Daniels hit the Best Moonsault Ever, but Punk applied the Anaconda Vice! The crowd chanted “Please don’t tap!” Daniels reached the ropes. Punk blocked the Angel’s Wings. Daniels then hit the Angel’s Wings, but the clock expired before Daniels could score the pin.
> 
> Dave Prazak on commentary said that if Punk’s goal was to be methodical and slow down Daniels, he did his job. The crowd chanted “bullsh--.” Punk hit Daniels, and they traded punches. James Gibson came out to save Daniels. Samoa Joe came out and he beat up Punk. This was a good match, but there were no eye-popping memorable moments, even toward the finish.
> 
> Final thoughts: The show runs 3 hours even on tape, which is definitely the norm for Ring of Honor. To me, the six-man tag tops all the action here, followed by Styles-Rave, then Punk-Daniels.
> 
> To me, this show was flawed. Much of the action was good, but the finishes were disappointing, and the crowd let Gabe Sapolsky know they didn’t appreciate seeing one non-finish after another. While Ring of Honor always produces top notch shows, this one does not measure up to the best of their recent shows. If you are only getting one or two shows from July 2005, I would recommend “Escape from New York” (July 9) or “Fate of an Angel” (July 16.)
> 
> This tape can be purchased at www.rohwrestling.com for $20.


Or here's a different one.

http://www.wrestlemag.com/dvd/reviews/index.php?p=24


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^Thanks for the help


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Have ROH brought out a best of Aries?


----------



## fuzzbuzz666666

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



World Wide said:


> Have ROH brought out a best of Aries?


yeah its called wrestling machine or something like that, check out rohwrestling.com it should be on there


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



World Wide said:


> Have ROH brought out a best of Aries?


Yep, here's the link to it:

http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=moreinfo&catid=&id=1039


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hmm, why isn't there a 'Best of Low Ki' DVD from ROH? He's been with them from day one and without him, ROH could have gone out of business in it's first year. He really impresses me and I'd love to see his best matches compiled onto a DVD. Punk has 2, Joe has 3....why is Low Ki without one! Hell, Spanky (who is good, but not Low Ki good) has his own Best of DVD! I'd love for Low Ki to have his own 'Best Of' soon....that'd be awesome

Well besides that small rant, does anyone have an idea of Low Ki's best match? Anything besides his match vs KENTA, I've seen it and love it.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

This is a pretty long list but there all great matches.

The Era of Honor Begins (vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Bryan Danielson)
A Night of Appreciation (vs. AJ Styles)
Road to the Title (vs. The Amazing Red)
Crowning a Champion (vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams vs. Spanky)
Honor Invades Boston (vs. AJ Styles)
Round Robin Challenge (vs. Bryan Danielson)
Glory by Honor (vs. Samoa Joe)
All-Star Extravaganza (vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani teaming with Steve Corino)
1st Anniversary Show (vs. AJ Styles vs. Paul London)
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies (vs. Dan Maff where he KO's Maff for real)
2nd Anniversary Show (vs. Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff vs. BJ Whitmer)
Death Before Dishonor II: Part Two (vs. Mark Briscoe)
Midnight Express Reunion (vs. Jay Lethal)
Weekend of Thunder: Night Two (vs. Samoa Joe & Jushin Liger teaming with Bryan Danielson)
All-Star Extravaganza II (vs. Austin Aries)
Punk: The Final Chapter (vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal teaming with Homicide)
Glory by Honor IV (vs. Jay Lethal)
Tag Wars 2006 (vs. Christopher Daniels)


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have most of Low Ki's greatest ROH matches but I would love for ROH to make him a best of dvd.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I would definetly buy a Best of Low Ki because I dont have most of the matches I said on DVD. I have just seen them on the internet.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

They came out with the Evolution of Low Ki but I want to see some of his matches from Japan also.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can anyone recommend some of the best shows from 2004 please?
If you could give me what you think are the top 5 shows it would help a lot.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yo can someone please post a complete list of shows ROH ran in 2005. Will give rep


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Credit to rohwrestling.com

List includes the results

Final Battle 2005- Edison, NJ 12/17/05 
1. Jimmy Rave defeated Milano Collection AT 
2. Colt Cabana beat Azrieal 
3. Nigel McGuinness defeated Claudio Castagnoli by DQ to retain the Pure Title 
4. Alex Shelley beat Steve Corino 
5. Jay Lethal won a Four Corner Survival over Samoa Joe, Christopher Daniels, & BJ Whitmer 
6. Ricky Reyes destroyed Davey Andrews 
7. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong defeated Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke to win the ROH Tag Titles 
8. Bryan Danielson defeated Naomichi Marufuji to retain the ROH World Title 
9. KENTA defeated Low Ki to retain the GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship 

Steel Cage Warfare- New York, NY 12/3/05 
1. Kid Mizake & Jason Blade defeated The Ring Crew Express 
2. Davey Andrews defeated Pelle Primeau 
3. Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro defeated Colt Cabana & Milano Collection to retain the ROH Tag Titles 
4. Bryan Danielson beat Rocky Romero to retain the ROH World Title 
5. Jay Lethal beat Samoa Joe 
6. Steve Corino defeated Homicide 
7. Generation Next (Aries, Strong, Sydal, & Evans) defeated The Embassy (Rave, Shelley, Abyss, & Nana) in a Steel Cage Warfare elimination match 
A Night Of Tribute- Long Island NY 11/19/05 

1. Dunn & Marcos beat Jason Blade & Kid Mikaze 
2. Ricky Reyes beat Eric Matlock 
3. Jimmy Rave defeated Davey Andrews 
4. Christopher Daniels beat AJ Styles & Matt Sydal in a three way dance for the ROH World title #1 contendership 
5. Homicide beat Colt Cabana via chokeout in a grudge match 
6. Bryan Danielson beat Pelle Primeau 
7. Bryan Danielson beat Azrieal 
8. Milano Collection AT defeated Claudio Castagnoli 
9. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong defeated Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal to be #1 contenders for the ROH Tag Team titles 
10. ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson defeated Christopher Daniels 
Vendetta- Chicago Ridge, IL - 11/5/05 

1. Ace Steel & Delirious beat Chad Collyer & Pure Champion Nigel McGuinness 
2. Jimmy Jacobs beat Tag Team Champion Sal Rinauro 
3. BJ Whitmer defeated Claudio Castagnoli 
4. Samoa Joe defeated Christopher Daniels 
5. Adam Pearce beat Davey Andrews 
6. Homicide & Colt Cabana's grudge match ended in a No Contest 
7. Bryan Danielson defended the ROH World title against Roderick Strong successfully 
8. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss & Prince Nana beat Austin Aries, AJ Styles, Jack Evans & Matt Sydal 
Showdown In Motown- Detroit, MI - 11/4/05 

1. BJ Whitmer defeated Delirious 
2. Davey Andrews beat Derek Dempsey & Shane Hagadorn to win the Top Of The Class trophy 
3. Nigel McGuinness retained the Pure title over Claudio Castagnoli 
4. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans defeated Chad Collyer & Tag Team Champion Sal Rinauro 
5. Christopher Daniels won a Four Corner Survival over Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce & Jimmy Jacobs 
6. Daizee Haze beat Allison Danger 
7. Austin Aries beat Alex Shelley in a grudge match 
8. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal defeated Jimmy Rave & Abyss 
9. Bryan Danielson defended the ROH world title successfully against Chris Sabin 
This Means War- Woodbridge, CT - 10/29/05 

1. Alex Shelley Vs. Claudio Castagnoli ended in a time limit draw 
2. Azrieal & Davey Andrews beat Jason Blade & Kid Mikaze 
3. Ricky Reyes beat Mitch Franklin 
4. BJ Whitmer won a Four Corner Survival over Nosawa, Kikutaro & Pure Champion Nigel McGuinness 
5. Jay Lethal beat Curry Man 
6. Colt Cabana beat B-Boy 
7. AJ Styles defeated Austin Aries 
8. Bryan Danielson defeated Roderick Strong via submission to retain the ROH World title 
Buffalo Stampede- Buffalo, NY - 10/15/05 

1. BJ Whitmer beat Davey Andrews 
2. Claudio Castagnoli defeated Sterling James Keenan 
3. Jay Lethal defeated Jimmy Jacobs 
4. Nigel McGuinness retained the Pure title over Samoa Joe 
5. Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke retained the Tag Team titles over Homicide & Ricky Reyes 
6. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley & Abyss beat Austin Aries, Roderick Strong & Jack Evans in a No DQ match 
7. Low Ki defeated Colt Cabana 
8. Bryan Danielson retained the ROH World title over Steve Corino 
Enter The Dragon - Cleveland, OH 10/14/05 

1. Claudio Castagnoli beat Pure Champion Nigel McGuinness in a non-title match 
2. Ricky Reyes defeated Matt Stryker 
3. Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro defended their Tag Team titles against BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs 
4. Roderick Strong beat Jimmy Yang 
5. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana beat Homicide & Low Ki 
6. Davey Andrews & Shane Hagadorn Vs. Bobby Dempsey & Pelle Primeau ended in a No Contest when Abyss attacked the competitors 
7. Abyss beat Jack Evans 
8. Jay Lethal & Samoa Joe defeated Jimmy Rave & Alex Shelley 
9. Bryan Danielson defeated Austin Aries via submission to retain the ROH World title 
Unforgettable - Philadelphia, PA 10/2/05 

1. Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro retained the Tag Team titles over Dunn & Marcos 
2. Jay Lethal won a Four Corner Survival over Davey Andrews, Claudio Castagnoli & Pure champion Nigel McGuinness 
3. Matt Sydal defeated Jimmy Rave 
4. Ricky Reyes beat Derek Dempsey 
5. Roderick Strong defeated James Gibson 
6. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs defeated Izzy & Deranged 
7. Colt Cabana beat Jack Evans 
8. Christopher Daniels beat Jimmy Yang 
9. Kenta Kobashi & Homicide defeated Samoa Joe & Low Ki 
Joe Vs. Kobashi - Manhatten, NY 10/1/05 

1. Claudio Castagnoli upset Colt Cabana 
2. Christopher Daniels defeated Azrieal & Matt Sydal in a triple threat match 
3. Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro unseated BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs for the ROH Tag Team titles 
4. Nigel McGuinnes retained the Pure title over Jay Lethal 
5. Roderick Strong beat Jimmy Rave in a grudge match 
6. Ricky Reyes beat Pelle Primeau 
7. James Gibson defeated Jimmy Yang 
8. Jack Evans defeated Homicide 
9. Kenta Kobashi beat Samoa Joe 
Survival Of The Fittest 2005 - Boston, MA 9/24/05 

1. Jay Lethal defeated Sal Rinauro in a SOTF qualifying match 
2. Colt Cabana beat Ricky Reyes to advance to the SOFT match 
3. Austin Aries beat Jimmy Rave by DQ in a SOFT qualifying match 
4. Samoa Joe beat Milano Collection AT in a SOFT qualifying match 
5. Roderick Strong defeated Jerrelle Clark via submission to advance to the SOFT match 
6. Christopher Daniels beat James Gibson for the final entry into the SOFT match 
7. Nigel McGuinness defended the Pure title successfully over Tag Team Champion BJ Whitmer 
8. Tony DeVito & Shane Hagadorn beat Derek Dempsey & Pelle Primeau 
9. Roderick Strong won the Survival Of The Fittest 2005 match over Samoa Joe, Colt Cabana, Jay Lethal, Christopher Daniels & lastly Austin Aries 
Glory By Honor 4 - Lake Grove, NY 9/17/05 

1. Low Ki defeated Jay Lethal in a Fight Without Honor
2. Austin Aries defeated Azrieal 
3. Nigel McGuinness retained the Pure title over Roderick Strong 
4. Colt Cabana beat Homicide by DQ 
5. Jay Lethal defeated Low Ki 
6. Davey Andrews beat Eric Matlock 
7. Samoa Joe won a Four Corner Survival over Ricky Reyes, Adam Pearce & Tag Team Champion BJ Whitmer 
8. Bryan Danielson defeated James Gibson for the World title via submission 
9. AJ Styles beat Jimmy Rave in the Styles Clash Vs. Rave Clash match to retain the right to his trademark manuever 
Dragon's Gate Invasion - Buffalo, NY 8/27/05 

1. Ricky Reyes beat Puma 
2. Chad Collyer won a Four Corner Survival over Kevin Steen, Davey Andrews & Tag Team Champion Jimmy Jacobs 
3. Homicide beat El Generico 
4. Curry Man defeated Shingo Takagi 
5. Nigel McGuinness defeated Samoa Joe for the Pure championship 
6. Dunn & Marcos defeated Matt Turner & Shane Hagadorn 
7. Spanky & Jimmy Rave beat Austin Aries & Roderick Strong 
8. CIMA defeated AJ Styles 
9. World Champion James Gibson retained over Colt Cabana 
Night Of The Grudges 2 - Morristown, NJ 8/20/05 

1. The Carnage Crew beat Dunn & Marcos in a weapons match 
2. Azrieal beat Jerrelle Clark 
3. Jay Lethal beat Ricky Reyes 
4. Colt Cabana defeated Nigel McGuinness in a 'soccer riot' match 
5. James Gibson, Homicide & Spanky's three way title match ended in a No Contest 
6. The Heartbreak Express Vs. Cheech & Cloudy never started as James Gibson attacked the competitors 
7. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong defeated Jimmy Rave & Puma 
8. World Champion James Gibson defeated Spanky 
9. Pure Champion Samoa Joe successfully defended against Christopher Daniels 
Do Or Die 5 - Morristown, NJ 8/20/05 

1. Sal Rinauro beat Antion Blanca 
2. Steve Madison defeated Davey Andrews 
3. Claudio Castagnoli defeated Rainman 
4. Jerrelle Clark beat Jay Fury 
5. Smash Bradley & The Dempsey Bro.s defeated The Heatbreak Express & Shane Hagadorn 
6. Lacey beat Sumie Sakai 
7. The Outcast Killaz beat Pelle Primeau & EC ***** 
8. IWC Super Indy Champion Sterling James Keenan retained against John McChesney 
9. Sal Rinauro defeated Steve Madison, Claudio Castagnoli & Jerrelle Clark to win an ROH contract 
Punk : The Final Chapter - Chicago Ridge, IL 8/13/05 

1. Nigel McGuinness won a Four Corner Survival over Alex Shelley, Matt Sydal & Delirious 
2. Chad Collyer defeated Ace Steel after Steel passed out due to blood loss in the texas cloverleaf 
3. Austin Aries beat Jimmy Rave 
4. Pure Champion Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal beat Homicide & Low Ki by DQ 
5. ROH Tag Team Champions BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs beat World Champion James Gibson & Spanky 
6. Roderick Strong defeated Matt Hardy 
7. Colt Cabana beat CM Punk in a 2/3 falls match 
Redemption - Dayton, OH 8/12/05 

1. Ace Steel won a Four Corner Survival over Matt Stryker, Delirious & Sterling James Keenan 
2. Colt Cabana beat Spanky 
3. ROH Tag Team Champions BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs retained over Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer 
4. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong & Matt Sydal defeated Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley & Abyss 
5. Low Ki Vs. Jay Lethal ended in a No Contest 
6. Matt Hardy beat Homicide 
7. James Gibson beat CM Punk for the ROH World Title in a four way elimination match including Pure Champion Samoa Joe & Christopher Daniels. 
The Homecoming- Philadelphia, PA 7/23/05 

1. El Generico defeated Kevin Steen 
2. Spanky won a Four Corner Survival over Nigel McGuiness, Azrieal, & Deranged 
3. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs defeated The Carnage Crew to win the ROH Tag Titles 
4. Homicide, Low Ki, & Ricky Reyes defeated Samoa Joe, Jay Lethal, & James Gibson 
5. Shane Hagadorn & Davey Andrews vs. Dunn & Marcos never got started as the Carnage Crew attacked Dunn & Marcos on their way to the ring 
6. Alex Shelley & Fast Eddie Vegas defeated Roderick Strong & Austin Aries 
7. Jimmy Rave defeated AJ Styles in a street fight 
8. CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels for the ROH World Title ended in a 60 minute draw 

Fate Of An Angel- Woodbridge, CT 7/16/05 
1. Nigel McGuinness beat Claudio Castignoli 
2. Austin Aries beat El Generico 
3. Homicide won a Four Corner Survival over Kevin Steen, Dixie, & Azrieal 
4. Carnage Crew retained the ROH Tag Titles in an Ultimate Endurance Match over Lacey's Angels, The Embassy, & Dunn & Marcos 
5. AJ Styles defeated Roderick Strong in a great match 
6. Samoa Joe defeated Jimmy Rave to retain the ROH Pure Title 
7. Matt Hardy defeated Christopher Daniels 
8. CM Punk defeated James Gibson to retain the ROH World Title 

Escape From New York- New York, NY 7/9/05 
1. The Ring Crew Express & Dixie defeated Lacey's Angels & Vordell Walker 
2. Matt Striker beat Mike Kruel 
3. The Carnage Crew defeated BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs to win the ROH Tag Titles 
4. Jimmy Rave won a Four Corner Survival over Alex Shelley, James Gibson, & Azrieal 
5. Samoa Joe defeated Austin Aries to retain the ROH Pure Title 
6. Nigel McGuiness beat Colt Cabana in a European Rules Match 
7. Homicide defeated Jay Lethal 
8. CM Punk defeated Roderick Strong to retain the ROH World Title 

Sign of Dishonor- Long Island, NY 7/8/05 
1. Jay Lethal & Dixie defeated The Heartbreak Express 
2. Roderick Strong beat Azrieal 
3. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs defeated Lacey's Angels to retain the ROH Tag Titles 
4. AJ Styles defeated Jimmy Rave 
5. Nigel McGuinness beat Vordell Walker 
6. Austin Aries won a Four Corner Survival over Samoa Joe, Homicide, & James Gibson 
7. Christopher Daniels defeated Colt Cabana 
8. CM Punk defeated Jay Lethal to retain the ROH World Title 
Death Before Dishonor III- Morristown, NJ 6/18/05

1. BJ Whitmer and Jimmy Jacobs defeated Jimmy Rave and Fast Eddie to retain the ROH Tag Team Titles
2. Lacey defeated Cindy Rogers
3. Carnage Crew defeated Dunn and Marcos in an Anything Goes Match
4. Samoa Joe defeated Colt Cabana to retain the ROH Pure Title
5. A.J. Styles defeated Petey Williams
6. Izzy and Deranged defeated Roderick Strong and Jack Evans
7. Nigel McGuiness defeated James Gibson, Homicide and Azrieal in a Four Corner Survival Match
8. Low Ki wrestled Jay Lethal to a No-Contest. 
9. CM Punk defeated Austin Aries to win the ROH World Title


The Future Is Now- New York, NY 6/12/05

1. Colt Cabana defeated Jimmy Rave. 
2. The Carnage Crew defeated Dunn and Marcos in a New York Street Fight
3. Azrieal defeated BJ Whitmer, Jack Evans, Izzy, Deranged and Fast Eddie
4. Homicide defeated James Gibson
5. CM Punk defeated Roderick Strong
6. Samoa Joe defeated Nigel McGuiness to retain the ROH Pure Title
7. Low Ki defeated Austin Aries in a Non-Title Match 

New Frontiers- Buffalo, NY 6/4/05

1. Jimmy Rave and Fast Eddie defeated Sal Rinuero and El Generico
2. Homicide defeated Kevin Steen
3. Roderick Strong defeated Alex Shelley
4. BJ Whitmer and Jimmy Jacobs defeated Dunn and Marcos to retain the ROH Tag Team Titles
5. Davey Andrews defeated Shane Hagadorn, & The Masked New York Superstar in a three way match
6. Nigel McGuiness and Chad Collyer defeated CM Punk and Colt Cabana
7. Samoa Joe defeated James Gibson to retain the ROH Pure Title Match
8. Austin Aries defeated Spanky to retain the ROH World Title

Nowhere To Run- Chicago Ridge, IL 5/14/05

1. James Gibson defeated B.J. Whitmer
2. Matt Sydal defeated Matt Stryker, The Masked Green Bay Superstar (MGBS), and Ace Steel in a Four Corner Survival
3. Chad Collyer defeated Jimmy Jacobs
4. Homicide defeated Doug Williams
5. Roderick Strong and Jack Evans defeated Delirious and Alex Shelley
6. Nigel McGuinness defeated Colt Cabana. 
7. Austin Aries defeated Bryan Danielson to retain the ROH World Title
8. CM Punk defeated Jimmy Rave in a Steel Cage Match


Final Showdown- Dayton, OH 5/13/05

1. Alex Shelley defeated Roderick Strong
2. Matt Stryker defeated Masked Chicago Superstar
3. Jack Evans defeated Samoa Joe, Ebessan, and Delirious in a Four Corner Survival
4. BJ Whitmer and Jimmy Jacobs defeated CM Punk and Ace Steel to retain the ROH Tag Team Titles
5. Jimmy Rave defeated Matt Sydal
6. Colt Cabana and Doug Williams defeated Nigel McGuinness and Chad Collyer
7. Austin Aries defeated James Gibson to retain the ROH World Title
8. Bryan Danielson deafted Homicide in a Steel Cage in the 5th match in their best of five series

Manhattan Mayhem- New York, NY 5/7/05

1. Izzy and Deranged defeated Azrieal and Dixie. 
2. Nigel McGuiness defeated Colt Cabana. 
3. ames Gibson defeated Black Tiger 
4. BJ Whitmer and Jimmy Jacobs defeated Jack Evans and Roderick Strong to retain the ROH Tag Team Titles
5. Samoa Joe defeated Jay Lethal to win the ROH Pure Title
6. Fast Eddie defeated Davey Andrews. 
7. Dog Collar Match: Jimmy Rave defeated CM Punk in a dog collar match
Austin Aries defeated Alex Shelley to retain the ROH World Title
8. Low Ki and Homicide defeated Samoa Joe and Jay Lethal

Stalemate- Dorchester, MA 4/16/05

1. Vordell Walker beat Kevin Steen

2. Roderick Strong beat El Generico

3. Deranged & Cheech defeated Dixie & Azrieal 

4. Jay Lethal defeated Spanky to retain the ROH Pure Title

5. CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave turned into Punk beating Mike Kruel then brawling all over the building with Jimmy Rave

6. Samoa Joe vs. Alex Shelly vs. Nigel McGuiness vs. Colt Cabana (Double Stakes Four Corner Survival Match)

7. Austin Aries vs. James Gibson went to a draw when both men's shoulders were pinned to the mat at the same time so Aries retains the ROH World Title

8. Bryan Danielson defeated Homicide in a Lumberjack Match to even their Best of 5 Series a 2-2.

Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament- Asbury Park, NJ 4/2/05

1. Bryan Danielson defeated Spanky in a first round match

2. Dragon Soldier B beat Matt Sydal in a first round match

3. Black Tiger defeated Alex Shelley in a first round match

4. James Gibson defeated Roderick Strong in a first round match

5. Jimmy Rave & Fast Eddie defeated CM Punk & Colt Cabana in a NO DQ tag match

6. Dragon Soldier B defeated James Gibson in a semifinal match

7. Black Tiger beat Bryan Danielson in a semi final match

8. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs defeated Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal to win the vacant ROH Tag Team Titles

9. Dragon Soldier B defeated Black Tiger to win the Best of the American Super Juniors Tournament 2005

10. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong won a tag team scramble match that also included Dixie & Azrieal, Izzy & Deranged, and Dunn & Marcos

11. Austin Aries defeated Homicide to retain the ROH World Title

Back to Basics- Woodbridge, CT 3/12/05

1. Colt Cabana beat Delirious

2. Dunn & Marcos beat Ricky Landell & Alex Law

3. Spanky defeated Jack Evans

4. Azrieal & Dixie defeated Izzy & Deranged to win the rights to the Special K name

5. Homicide defeated Roderick Strong

6. Allison Danger defeated Daizee Haze, Cindy Rogers, and Lacey in a Womans 4-Way 

7. Dan Maff & BJ Whitmer defeated Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana to retain the ROH Tag Titles

8. James Gibson beat Rocky Romero

9. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal defeated CM Punk & Spanky after Steve Richards made a surprise appearance and superkicked Punk

Trios Tournament 2005- Philadelphia, PA 3/5/05

1. Austin Aries, Jack Evans, & Roderick Strong defeated Shane Hagadorn, Davey Andrews, & Anthony Franco in a first round match

2. CM Punk, Colt Cabana, & Steve Corino defeated Jimmy Rave, Oman Tortuga, & The Weapon of Mass Destruction #3 in a first round match

3. Homicide, Ricky Reyes, & Rocky Romero defeated Dunn, Marcos, & El Generic in a first round match

4. Samoa Joe, Bryan Danielson, & Vordell Walker defeated Spanky, James Gibson, & Nigel McGuinness in a first round match

5. Austin Aries, Jack Evans, & Roderick Strong defeated CM Punk, Colt Cabana, & Steve Corino in a semifinal match

6. Homicide, Ricky Reyes, & Rocky Romero defeated Samoa Joe, Bryan Danielson, & Vordell Walker in a semi final match.

7. Azriael defeated Kevin Steen & B-Boy & Deranged & Izzy & Dixie in a Six Man Mayhem Match

8. Jay Lethal defeted John Walters to win the ROH Pure Title

7. Homicide, Ricky Reyes, & Rocky Romero defeated Austin Aries, Jack Evans. & Roderick Strong in the finals when Homicide pinned ROH World Champion Austin Aries

Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3- Chicago Ridge, IL 2/26/05

1. Lacey defeated Daizee Haze, Allison Danger & Traci Brooks in a preshow bonus match

2. Fast Eddie Vegas defeated Matt Sydal 

3. Ring Crew Express defeated Delirious & Golden Vampire 

4. Alex Shelley beat Jack Evans

5. Live Good Times Great Memories with Colt Cabana and Bobby Heenan saw Jim Cornette come out and interupt 

6. Colt Cabana & Nigel McGuinness with Bobby Heenan defeated ROH Tag Team Champions Dan Maff & BJ Whitmer with Jim Cornette in non-title match 

7. Bryan Danielson defeated Homicide in a falls count anywhere match to win his first match in the best of five series. Homicide still leads 2-1.

8. Spanky defeated Jimmy Jacobs 

9. James Gibson beat Puma 

10. Jimmy Rave defeated CM Punk in a special challenge match

11. Austin Aries defeated Samoa Joe to retain the ROH World Title 

Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2- Dayton, OH 2/25/05

1. Fast Eddie & Matt Sydal defeated Dunn & Marcos
2. Homicide beat Puma 
3. Colt Cabana defeated Nigel McGuinness 

4. Dan Maff & B.J. Whitmer beat Delirious & Jimmy Jacobs 
5. James Gibson defeated Spanky
6. Daizee Haze won the first ever Women's Four Corner Survival defeating Lacey, Tracy Brooks, & Allison Danger

7. CM Punk defeated Alex Shelley
8. Samoa Joe & Bryan Danielson beat ROH World Champion Austin Aries & Jack Evans
9. Jimmy Rave defeated AJ Styles


Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 1- Elizabeth, NJ 2/19/05

1. Steve Corino defeated Roderick Strong 
2. Jay Lethal defeated Jimmy Rave of The Embassy with Prince Nana to earn a Pure Title shot vs. The Embassy's John Walters

3. John Walters defeated Jay Lethal to retain the ROH Pure Title.

4. Billy Ken Kid beat Ebessan in a match from Japan's Osaka Pro promotion 
5. Alex Shelley defeated Jimmy Jacobs 
6. Spanky defeated CM Punk in another great match
7. Dan Maff & BJ Whitmer defeated Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero to become the new ROH Tag Team Champions
8. Samoa Joe defeated Mick Foley's surprise wrestlers Vordell Walker & Ebessan Jack in two seperate matches. Foley then jumped Joe and the two brawled. Joe gained the advantage with the oley oley kick on Foley. Just when Joe really had Foley in trouble, ROH World Champion Austin Aries attacked Joe with a chair and injured him. 
9. Homicide defeated Bryan Danielson in a wild Taped Fist match to go up 2-0 in their best of five series.
10. ROH World Champion Austin Aries defeated Colt Cabana in a classic World Title Steel Cage match. 
11. Dunn & Marcos won an insane Scramble Cage that included The Carnage Crew of Loc & Devito, Lacey's team of Izzy & Deranged, Azrieal & Dixie as well as Roderick Strong & Jack Evans. This match featured several daredevil moves from the top of the cage. The end came when Marcos hit a senton off Dunn's shoulders who was standing on one of the platforms through a table that Loc was laying on. As a result, Loc was pinned and Carnage Crew are now out of ROH for 90 days. 


Do or Die IV- Elizabeth, NJ 2/19/05

1. Lacey defeated Allison Danger

2. Christopher Street Connection defeated The Heartbreak Express

3. Vordell Walker defeated Cheech

4. Shane Hagadorn & Matt Turner defeated Jerk Jackson & Scott Cardinal

5. Alex Law & Ricky Landell with their trainer Steve Corino defeated Davey Andrews & Anthony Franco with their trainer CM Punk

6. "Fast" Eddie Vegas with Dave Prazak of DP Associates won a Four Corner Survival over Arik Cannon, El Generico and Josh Daniels

7. B-Boy beat Kevin Steen

8. Homicide defeated Antonio Banks to retain the Full Impact Pro Heavyweight Title

It All Begins- Cambridge, MA 1/15/05

1. Spanky defeated Alex Shelley

2. Azrieal (Angel Dust) defeated Deranged by DQ 

3. Roderick Strong defeated Alex Law, Ricky Landell, Shane Hagadorn, & Evan Starsmore

4. Jay Lethal and Josh Daniels defeated The Outkast Killaz

5. The Havana Pitbulls defeated CM Punk & Steve Corino and The Carnage Crew to retain the ROH Tag Team Titles. 

6. Samoa Joe defeated Nigel McGuiness 

7. Homicide defeated American Dragon Bryan Danielson in a Tap Out match in the first bout in the best of five series.

8. Austin Aries defeated Colt Cabana to retain the ROH World Title

9. The evening ended with a “non-sanctioned” confrontation between Samoa Joe and Mick Foley. Foley initially acted as if he didn't want to fight Joe, saying he gets paid a lot of money to wrestle for WWE. He teased a heel turn, saying to Joe that he could make him a WWE star. As Joe turned to leave, Foley struck him with the ring mic. Someone behind the ring curtain handed him a steel chair and he ambushed Joe with it and laid him out after several shots and a DDT on the chair on the floor.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Can anyone recommend some of the best shows from 2004 please?
> If you could give me what you think are the top 5 shows it would help a lot.


The Midnight Express Reunion
Testing the Limit
World Title Classics
Weekend Of Thunder Night 1
Weekend Of Thunder Night 2
Survival of the Fittest
Joe vs Punk II
Generation Next
At Our Best
Final Battle 04
Second Anniversary Show
The Battle Lines Are Drawn
Round Robin Challenge III


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Thanks Homicide.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

No problem.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> The Midnight Express Reunion
> Testing the Limit
> World Title Classics
> Weekend Of Thunder Night 1
> Weekend Of Thunder Night 2
> Survival of the Fittest
> Joe vs Punk II
> Generation Next
> At Our Best
> Final Battle 04
> Second Anniversary Show
> The Battle Lines Are Drawn
> Round Robin Challenge III



I'd also add 


ROH Reborn: Completion
ROH Gold...
All Star Extravaganza II


Those shows were all good in my opinion.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

cool thanks truth


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

R-Pac, thanks for quoting the whole thing and making the whole fucking page very very long, use your head please.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah sorry, I should of just said thanks dude, won't happen again


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How about you edit your post then?


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What DVD would you describe as better-The future is now or Steel cage warfare? I cant decide between the two and would like some help please.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I haven't seen The Future Is Now but Steel Cage Warfare was one of my favorite shows of 2005. There isn't a bad match on there. The Steel Cage Warfare match is worth the price alone. I would go with Steel Cage Warfare.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The Future is now had CM Punk vs Roderick Strong going the distance,and Homicide vs James Gibson but Steel Cage Warfare is a all around better show.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

OK Thanks for the help guys.

I ordered 7 Dvd's in total:

1.Steel Cage Warfare
2.Punk The Final Chapter
3.Death Before Dishonour 3
4.Manhatten Mayhem
5.Nowhere To Run
6.Redemption
7.Final Showdown.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just won this DVD on EBAY:

Straight Shootin’ with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels (DVD)

Price = £3.49 inc. P+P.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Awesome Thomas. I really need to get an Ebay account and start looking for cheap DVDs like that...seems like it's really worth it.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Awesome Thomas. I really need to get an Ebay account and start looking for cheap DVDs like that...seems like it's really worth it.


Yeah it is, untill the fucking bastard sent me an E-Mail saying that the DVD is faulty and does not want to me to pay.

If you ask me he only said that because he did not get the amount of money he wanted for it.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thomas G said:


> Yeah it is, untill the fucking bastard sent me an E-Mail saying that the DVD is faulty and does not want to me to pay.
> 
> If you ask me he only said that because he did not get the amount of money he wanted for it.


LOL, that sucks. But yeah, he probably wanted some more cash for it.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> LOL, that sucks. But yeah, he probably wanted some more cash for it.


Yeah that pissed me off, but the E-Mail you get when you buy things give's their address and he is from Manchester like me, so me and my Dad might be going to pay him a little visit.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thomas G said:


> Yeah that pissed me off, but the E-Mail you get when you buy things give's their address and he is from Manchester like me, so me and my Dad might be going to pay him a little visit.


Storm his house and steal the DVD...that'd be funny shit.

Anyway, does anyone know how the Jack Evans Best Of and the Spanky Best Of is? I like both of them but dunno how their DVDs are.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Storm his house and steal the DVD...that'd be funny shit.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know how the Jack Evans Best Of and the Spanky Best Of is? I like both of them but dunno how their DVDs are.




^ I have the Jack Evans Best Of. It's worth it, trust me. Alot of great matches on there and the amazing high flying of Jack!


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Enigma. I'm going to get Jacks and Roderick's best of's after I get a lot of others...like the Triple Shot this year and Manhattan Mayhem, Nowhere to Run, Steel Cage Warfare, etc...


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was looking at some older shows and wanted to get some. I have enough for 2 DVD's. Please pick the 2 best out of these or give a different recommendation.

1. Death Before Dishonor
2. The Era Of Honor Begins
3. One Year Anniversary Show
4. Main Event Spectacles
5. At Our Best
6. World Title Classic

Thanks


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> I was looking at some older shows and wanted to get some. I have enough for 2 DVD's. Please pick the 2 best out of these or give a different recommendation.
> 
> 1. Death Before Dishonor
> 2. The Era Of Honor Begins
> 3. One Year Anniversary Show
> 4. Main Event Spectacles
> 5. At Our Best
> 6. World Title Classic
> 
> Thanks



I'd say go with Main Event Spectacles & At Our Best. I know you're a big Punk fan so maybe World Title Classic to see him fight with Joe. But I've heard good things about Main Event Spectacles and At Our Best.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

First Anniversary Show is very good. Great Four Corner Survival Match, amazing triple threat, it's just an awesome show all around. I'd reccomend it to anyone that wants to see some older ROH shows. Also, you get to see the famous riot. What's better than watching Samoa Joe and Low Ki take out half the New York crowd?


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> First Anniversary Show is very good. Great Four Corner Survival Match, amazing triple threat, it's just an awesome show all around. I'd reccomend it to anyone that wants to see some older ROH shows. Also, you get to see the famous riot. What's better than watching Samoa Joe and Low Ki take out half the New York crowd?



First Anniversary Show has the God awful Scramble Cage Match. It's pretty much 30 minutes of random spots and horrible wrestling. I love how the commentators thank everyone who helped make ROH during that match.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



CharismaticEnigma™ said:


> First Anniversary Show has the God awful Scramble Cage Match. It's pretty much 30 minutes of random spots and horrible wrestling. I love how the commentators thank everyone who helped make ROH during that match.


Scramble Cage Match? Oh, the Scramble Tag Match...I think that's what your talking about. yeah....lmfao, it was so long and just so stupid. But besides the it was a good show. And Mikey Whipwreck destroyed everyone, that was fun to watch. ....Yeah, looking back on it, that scramble tag match was so, so, so bad...


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Scramble Cage Match? Oh, the Scramble Tag Match...I think that's what your talking about. yeah....lmfao, it was so long and just so stupid. But besides the it was a good show. And Mikey Whipwreck destroyed everyone, that was fun to watch. ....Yeah, looking back on it, that scramble tag match was so, so, so bad...



Scramble Tag Match, sorry. No but the First Anniversary show was a good show but the main event sucked. Everything else is fine with it.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks guys, I'm probably going to get Main Event Spectacles and At Our Best. I saw the triple threat from 1 year anniversary and haven't seen any matches from the other two.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Out of your list those are the two best shows.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just finished off Thrid Anniversary Part 1 from that DVD lot I won of eBay. I agree that Scramble match was bad, and it just felt flat to me. Having Carnage Crew in the match didn't help. The rest of the card was awesome I thought. How cool was Aries suicide dive out of the cage door.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Thanks Enigma. I'm going to get Jacks and Roderick's best of's after I get a lot of others...like the Triple Shot this year and Manhattan Mayhem, Nowhere to Run, Steel Cage Warfare, etc...


If you haven't already bought the best of Jack evens yet, i just found it in the media section.

Originally posted by *Homicide_187*:

*Part 1:* http://rapidshare.de/files/8021030/ROH_Best_Of_Jack_Evans___Defying_Gravity.1.wmv.html

*Part 2: *http://rapidshare.de/files/8021559/ROH_Best_Of_Jack_Evans___Defying_Gravity.2.wmv.html

​


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Thomas G & Homicide


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well i just revieved my latest order with 4th Aniversary show among other things.

This is one hell of a show. Everything from the matches, to the big brawl and the video clips looking back at ROH were great.

MOTN imo goes to both Styles / Sydal VS Aries / Strong and Rave VS Danielson.

Moment of the night was the briscoes returning though.

The crowd was surprisingly dead during the main event.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just got that dvd also Honor it was great and I think the crowd got restless during the end of the show.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I thought id give my star reviews on shows i have watched (or rewatched) in my week of work and uni. Maybe they will help someone looking to buy shows, i dont know.

Anyway here we go.

*4th Aniversary Show*
Sydal / Styles VS Aries / Strong --- **** (wonder why the crowd was dead?)
Evans VS Reyes --- **
Danielson VS Rave --- ***3/4 
Joe VS Lethal --- ***1/4 (good for what it was, but no real offence from Lethal.)
Daniels VS Whitmer --- *** (Clean finish would have been good)
Homicide VS Cabana --- **1/2 (a basic squash for the most part)
Mikaze / Blade VS Sal / Tony VS Briscoes --- **1/2 (***** for seeing the Briscoes back)
Pierce VS Fury VS Castegnoli VS Azraiel --- **

Good big brawl, well put together.
Very good show top to bottom. One of the most enjoyable ive seen. 

*Hell Freezes Over*
Danielson VS Hero --- ***3/4
Sydal VS Styles --- **** (awesome stuff)
Joe VS Whitmer --- ***
Aries VS Reyes --- **3/4
Lethal VS Daniels --- ***
Danielson VS Strong VS Homicide --- *** (for what it was, cant expect to much due to injury)
Embassy VS Azraiel / Claudio --- **3/4
6 man Mayhem --- *3/4

Main events make this show worth it

*Vendetta*
Embassy VS Generation Next 8 man --- ***3/4 (TNA style cluster)
Danielson VS Strong --- ****3/4 (A must for even casual roh fans)
Samoa Joe VS Fallen Angel --- ****
Steel / Delirious VS Collyer / Nigel --- ***
Pierce VS Andrews --- *
Jacobs VS Sal --- **
Homicide / Cabana brawl was ok.

Top three matches make it worth while despite a bad undercard

*Dissension*
Danielson VS Styles --- ****1/2
Sydal VS Daniels --- ***3/4 (Good despite Daniels hurting his knee)
Low Ki VS Jack Evans --- ***1/4 (fun. very fun)
Lethal VS Yang --- ***1/4
Pierce VS Fury --- **
Castegnoli / Steel VS Nigel / Collyer --- ***
Embassy VS Sal / Tony / Delirious --- *** (Better than expected. Abyss learning how to throw the toilet paper was GOLD)
Aries / Strong VS Whitmer / Jacobs --- ***1/4

Awesome show!


----------



## {AfroJoel.™}

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Great review Honor.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow. Just got Main Event Spectacles and that was a great show. I'm going to watch At Our Best probably this weekend. I liked the first show a lot so I was wondering if anyone could give me more recommendations of older shows. Thanks.


----------



## MJ Styles

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for the revew Honor. You helped me pick out some knew DVD's


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I read this in the Newswire:


> April 21st: The 3/31 "Supercard Of Honor" double DVD is completed and set to go into replication


Can someone explain what that means please.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm not exactly sure what it means but I have an idea. I think it means they have the 1st DVD done of that show and now they're going to make copies of it.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I am going to order 2 of these shows from the $10 sale:


> -Round Robin Challenge 3/30/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels, Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels, Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Night of Appreciation 4/27/02 (Eddie Guerrero & The Amazing Red vs. Joel & Jose Maximo, AJ Styles vs. Low Ki)
> -Road to the Title 6/22/02 (Low Ki vs. The Amazing Red, AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels)
> -Crowning A Champion 7/27/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Spanky vs. Doug Williams 60 Minute Iron Man Match)
> -Honor Invades Boston 8/24/02 (Low Ki vs. AJ Styles, Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe)
> -Scramble Madness 11/16/02 (10 Man Scramble Match, Doug Williams vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles)
> -Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Epic Encounter 4/12/03 (Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Samoa Joe vs. Paul London plus Jeff Hardy)
> -Glory By Honor II 9/20/03 (Terry Funk vs. CM Punk, Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels)
> -Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles, 1st Scramble Cage Match)
> -War of the Wire 11/29/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide in a barbed wire match, Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles for the ROH World Title)
> -Second Year Anniversary 2/14/03 (Pure Wrestling Title Tournament, Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Dan Maff)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Punk & Cabana vs. The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles, Homicide vs. Danielson)
> -Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Testing the Limit 8/7/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries, 2 out of 3 falls)
> -Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04 (Scramble Cage Match, Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk vs. Homicide)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match)
> -It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
> -Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 1 2/19/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide, two steel cage matches)
> -Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2 2/25/05 (AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave, Austin Aries & Jack Evans vs. Samoa Joe & Bryan Danielson)
> -Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3 2/26/05 (Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe, Danielson vs. Homicide, Punk vs. Rave)
> -Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
> -Best of the American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide for the ROH World Title, one night tournament)
> -Do or Die II & III
> -Do or Die IV
> 
> -Best of Generation Next- Our Time Is Now
> -Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
> -Best of Jack Evans- Defying Gravity
> -Best of Austin Aries- Wrestling Machine
> -Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
> -Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite
> -Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
> -Bloodlust Vol. 1- ROH’s Bloodiest Matches
> -Best of Homicide- MVP 2003
> -Best of The Briscoe Brothers- Tag Team Excellence
> -Best of Bryan Danielson- World's Finest
> -Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable


What are the best 2 too buy?


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Main Event Spectacles is a must. I haven't seen much of the other ones but from what I have heard go with either Death Before Dishonor or Road to the Title. You might want someone elses opinion on your second one but you have to get Main Event Spectacles.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Main Event Spectacles is a must. I haven't seen much of the other ones but from what I have heard go with either Death Before Dishonor or Road to the Title. You might want someone elses opinion on your second one but you have to get Main Event Spectacles.


What's the card for Main Event Spectacles and could you rate it?


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Heres someone elses review because I never reviewed a show before so my ratings might not be that good. http://www.pwtorch.com/artman/exec/view.cgi/22/7668

1. Dan Maff vs. Colt Cabana (Field of Honor) **1/2
2. Xavier & Nigel McGinness vs. The Purists **
3. Special K vs. The Briscoe Brothers w/ Jim Cornette (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ***
4. Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer ***1/2 Great Match
5. The Backseat Boyz vs. Special K vs. Teddy Hart & Jack Evans vs. The SAT vs. The Carnage Crew (Scramble Cage Match) **** Crazy Match
6. Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk vs. Steve Corino vs. Christopher Daniels (Four Corner Survival Match) ***1/2
7. AJ Styles vs. American Dragon Bryan Danielson ****


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^ Thx.

Edit: Instead of Taking Advantage of the $10 Sale, i am going to order:

1. Fourth Anniversary Show- Edison, NJ
2. Arena Warfare- Philadelphia, PA


----------



## showtimeDD

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well I think I might get some new DVDs. Its been a while. I want to spend $65 at most and here is what my list comes down to:

1. Arena Warfare-$20
2. FIP Fallout Night 2-$10
3. Shimmer Vol. 1-$15
4. Third Anniversary Night 2-$10
5. Third Anniversary Night 3-$10
6. Do or Die IV-$10
7. Straight Shootin with Francine-$10
8. Final Battle 2005-$20

Yeah, I'm taking advantage of the $10 sale. The total of all of that is $105 and I need to bring it down $40. Any suggestions?


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just ordered these 2 last night:

*1. Fourth Anniversary Show- Edison, NJ
2. Arena Warfare- Philadelphia, PA*

Does anyone from the UK know how long they take to arrive?


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



showtimeDD said:


> Well I think I might get some new DVDs. Its been a while. I want to spend $65 at most and here is what my list comes down to:
> 
> 1. Arena Warfare-$20
> 2. FIP Fallout Night 2-$10
> 3. Shimmer Vol. 1-$15
> 4. Third Anniversary Night 2-$10
> 5. Third Anniversary Night 3-$10
> 6. Do or Die IV-$10
> 7. Straight Shootin with Francine-$10
> 8. Final Battle 2005-$20
> 
> Yeah, I'm taking advantage of the $10 sale. The total of all of that is $105 and I need to bring it down $40. Any suggestions?



Well dude, I'd say get Third Anniversary Night 2 & 3, & Final Battle 2005. It adds up to $60, either take Final Battle 2005 or Arena Warfare, I'd say Final Battle 2005 over Arena Warfare but it's up to you.


----------



## showtimeDD

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



CharismaticEnigma™ said:


> Well dude, I'd say get Third Anniversary Night 2 & 3, & Final Battle 2005. It adds up to $60, either take Final Battle 2005 or Arena Warfare, I'd say Final Battle 2005 over Arena Warfare but it's up to you.


Ok, thanks for the help. Rep added.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thomas G said:


> I just ordered these 2 last night:
> 
> *1. Fourth Anniversary Show- Edison, NJ
> 2. Arena Warfare- Philadelphia, PA*
> 
> Does anyone from the UK know how long they take to arrive?



I just got my order in the post today.It only took a week for mine to come.I was surprised it was so quick.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^

A week? That was quick, hope mine is just as quick.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



showtimeDD said:


> Ok, thanks for the help. Rep added.


Also if I were you check out the rohwrestling.com ebay auctions you may get them cheap


----------



## showtimeDD

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R-Pac said:


> Also if I were you check out the rohwrestling.com ebay auctions you may get them cheap


completely forgot about ROH on ebay. im gonna check that out. thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey just won these on eBay brand new and sealed

Buffalo Stampede: US $11.50
This Means War: US 10.99
Unforgettable: US 9.00
EWR Revolution 2: 5.00


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^
Pretty Ironic that the worst show you got cost the most.

This Means war and Unforgettable are both good shows though. Nice find.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Isn't Buffalo Stampede that good? It looked alright on paper:
1. BJ Whitmer vs. Davey Andrews
2. Claudio Castignoli vs. Sterling James Keenan
3. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jay Lethal
4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Pure Title Match)
5. Salvatore Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs. Homicide & Ricky Reyes (ROH Tag Team Title Match)
6. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, & Abyss vs. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, & Jack Evans (No DQ)
7. Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino (ROH World Title Match


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
Look, personally i dont think its that good. In fact, Buffalo Stampede was one ROH show i would put on the "you can miss it" list, but by all means try to enjoy it.

Corino VS Danielson was decent, but by far Dragon's worst title defence.

Ki VS Cabana and Joe VS Nigel were both ok, and the 6 man was good, but everything else was sub par.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Oh well..... At least it will be better then Raw on Wednesday


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm just wondering what you rating you guys would give this show:

*Redemption - 12/09/05*

I won't be ordering it though, it is on TWC this week!


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

oooo whens it on?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thomas G said:


> I'm just wondering what you rating you guys would give this show:
> 
> *Redemption - 12/09/05*
> 
> I won't be ordering it though, it is on TWC this week!


I got the DVD and I loved it. The 4 Way Elimination Match main event is just great stuff and pretty long too. The ending will kind of shock you and is really cool. Spanky vs Colt Cabana was HILARIOUS and one of the funniest matches I've seen. Low Ki vs Lethal was pretty cool along with Homicide vs Matt Hardy. After the match you'll have a new respect for Hardy's in-ring skills. He proves to you that he doesn't have to do crazy ladder spots to be good. The rest of the card is solid, but the matches I listed are just great stuff.

Overall I'd say the show is 8/10, but ROH always puts on top stuff.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> oooo whens it on?


This is from TWC's Website:


> Tues @ 9pm on ROH TV (2hr show): Redemption Show 1 (Event date: 12/09/05)
> 
> * Four Corner Survival: Delirous vs. Ace Steel vs. Matt Skriker vs. Sterling James Keenan
> * Colt Cabana vs. Spanky
> * Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer
> * 6 Man Tag: Alex Shelley, Jimmy Rave & Abyss vs. Matt Sydel, Austin Aries & Roderick Strong


I just looked at the card for this show & these matches are the first on the card, and as it say's Show 1, so i am assuming they will show the rest of it next Tuesday night.

Also it will repeated many times from now untill next tuesday incase you miss it.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Great news, thnx. I'll sky+ it.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I wish we had the Wrestling channel in Australia, there was talk about but that was 2003


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
We get all the wwe stuff and the TNA ppvs, i doubt even if there was a wrestling channel here that we would get roh


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

One can dream. I am looking forward to TNA back on, hopefully not 5am on a Sunday morning like last time lol.


----------



## RVD_da_Man

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'd recommend:

- Epic Encounter
- World's Finest - The Best of American Dragon
- Wrestling Machine - The Best of Austin Aries

The Best of Aries is incredible to show how easily he got over with crowd. It's an amazing DVD... I might recommend some more later


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just recieved my order of '4YA' & 'Arena Warfare' and inside the package was a flyer advertising the UK Show's. And here is the Information from it:

*Talent Scheduled:* Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, The Briscoes, Colt Cabana & Many More!

*Ticket Prices:* Gold Ringside (£85), Silver Ringside (£65), Bronze Ringside (£45), Other (£25, £20, £15, & £10)

I will be going to the liverpool show with 3 other people and we will be getting the £25 tickets.

*Edit:*

http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/6790/rohbythomasg2ct.png


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thomas G said:


> I just recieved my order of '4YA' & 'Arena Warfare' and inside the package was a flyer advertising the UK Show's. And here is the Information from it:
> 
> *Talent Scheduled:* Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, The Briscoes, Colt Cabana & Many More!
> 
> *Ticket Prices:* Gold Ringside (£85), Silver Ringside (£65), Bronze Ringside (£45), Other (£25, £20, £15, & £10)
> 
> I will be going to the liverpool show with 3 other people and we will be getting the £25 tickets.
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/6790/rohbythomasg2ct.png



Nice picture dude. As a Cx3 member, you should buy the Gold Ringside seats!

Enjoy your DVD's.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Nice Thomas G, how long did they take to come ?

Hope you enjoy watching them.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just got my order and I got a flyer for UK, 100th show, and Weekend of Champions. Arena Warfare was really good and the ending was awesome. Bryan Danielson and Alex Shelly were hilarious talking to the crowd. If anyone saw it yet then they will know what I'm talking about. "Let's go fat guy" LOL.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



thetruth316 said:


> Nice Thomas G, how long did they take to come ?
> 
> Hope you enjoy watching them.


I ordered them Last Friday, and recieved them this Morning.


----------



## Jacobs

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just a ROH question out there: what do you think has been ROH's best show ever? Or your top 3.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jacobs said:


> Just a ROH question out there: what do you think has been ROH's best show ever? Or your top 3.


I haven't seen them but these 3 are must have's: (Apparantly)

*1. Manhatton Mayhem - 5/7/05 
2. Vendetta - 11/5/05 
3. Final Battle 2005 - 12/17/05*


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jacobs said:


> Just a ROH question out there: what do you think has been ROH's best show ever? Or your top 3.


Manhatten Mayhem is the best show that I've seen.
It's a great all round show. Punk vs Rave-Dog collar match, Joe/Lethal, Aries/Shelley and Low Ki/Homicide vs Joe/Lethal were all great matches.

I also think that Redemption is a very underated show.

Anyway the top 3 that I've seen are:
1.Manhatten Mayhem
2.Nowhere To Run
3.Redemption/Steel Cage Warfare.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jacobs said:


> Just a ROH question out there: what do you think has been ROH's best show ever? Or your top 3.


1. Manhattan Mayhem
2. Nowhere To Run
3. Main Event Spectacles

I would add the shows from Wrestlemainia Weekend but most people haven't seen them and we dont know the name of 4/1 yet. IMO 3/31 and 4/1 would probably make the top 2. They were stacked cards and amazing to watch.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> 1. Manhattan Mayhem
> 2. Nowhere To Run
> 3. Main Event Spectacles
> 
> I would add the shows from Wrestlemainia Weekend but most people haven't seen them and we dont know the name of 4/1 yet. IMO 3/31 and 4/1 would probably make the top 2. They were stacked cards and amazing to watch.


I'm guessing you were there right?

The good thing about ROH Dvd's is that you can read the results when they happen, and by the time they are released, you will have forgotten what happened!


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thomas G said:


> I'm guessing you were there right?
> 
> The good thing about ROH Dvd's is that you can read the results when they happen, and by the time they are released, you will have forgotten what happened!


Yeah I went. It was one of the best show I have ever seen. Yeah, I usually forget the results unless something big happens like a title change or something like that. I don't forget what happens at the shows I go to though but its nice to just see it again.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Yeah I went. It was one of the best show I have ever seen. Yeah, I usually forget the results unless something big happens like a title change or something like that. I* don't forget what happens at the shows I go to though but its nice to just see it again*


I doubt that i will forget what happens when i finnaly get to see a show in August!!!


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was live at Manhatton Mayhem its the best all around show ROH has ever put on.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Now I see how ROH makes good money. Those UK shows they will make good money of of it. Even though the flight and shit is going to cost them extra money the ticket price sales will help them out greatly.


--------------------------------------------------------
Which of these really stand out as great shows. Not average but top 25 show quality. I might pick some up for the next 10 dollar sale.

-Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 
-Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 
-Weekend of Thunder Night 2 11/5/05 
-Round Robin Challenge 3/30/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels, Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels, Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson) 
-Night of Appreciation 4/27/02 (Eddie Guerrero & The Amazing Red vs. Joel & Jose Maximo, AJ Styles vs. Low Ki) 
-Road to the Title 6/22/02 (Low Ki vs. The Amazing Red, AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels) 
-Crowning A Champion 7/27/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Spanky vs. Doug Williams 60 Minute Iron Man Match) 
-Honor Invades Boston 8/24/02 (Low Ki vs. AJ Styles, Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe) 
-Scramble Madness 11/16/02 (10 Man Scramble Match, Doug Williams vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles) 
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson) 
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino) 
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch) 
-Epic Encounter 4/12/03 (Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson) 
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Samoa Joe vs. Paul London plus Jeff Hardy) 
-Glory By Honor II 9/20/03 (Terry Funk vs. CM Punk, Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels) 
-Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles, 1st Scramble Cage Match) 
-War of the Wire 11/29/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide in a barbed wire match, Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles for the ROH World Title) 
-Second Year Anniversary 2/14/03 (Pure Wrestling Title Tournament, Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Dan Maff) 
-ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Punk & Cabana vs. The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles, Homicide vs. Danielson) 
-Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana) 
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls) 
-Testing the Limit 8/7/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries, 2 out of 3 falls) 
-Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04 (Scramble Cage Match, Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk vs. Homicide) 
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley) 
-Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match) 
-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense) 
-Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 1 2/19/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide, two steel cage matches) 
-Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2 2/25/05 (AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave, Austin Aries & Jack Evans vs. Samoa Joe & Bryan Danielson) 
-Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3 2/26/05 (Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe, Danielson vs. Homicide, Punk vs. Rave) 
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky) 
-Best of the American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide for the ROH World Title, one night tournament) 
-Do or Die II & III 
-Do or Die IV


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Now I see how ROH makes good money. Those UK shows they will make good money of of it. Even though the flight and shit is going to cost them extra money the ticket price sales will help them out greatly.


ROH makes good money because they have loyal fans and they don't let us down.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^

Yep.

The Venue in Liverpool holds 1700 People and i expect it to sell out fast!

The Venue in London holds 500 people and i expect that to sell out straight away!


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well last night I ordered like 18 DVD's from the ROH site, most were $10 and there were a few that were $20, which isn't bad. When they finally arrive, i'll nearly have all the 2004 shows (I'll be missing All Star Extravaganza II & Final Battle 2004) then I can start to buy the 2005 shows, soon afterwards.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thats how you do it I lucked out and found ROH DVDs from 2002-2004 on Ebay in 2005. So I just started getting 2005 shows on up from the ROH website.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Watching '4YA' & 'Arena Warfare' right now and they are awesome!


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have 4YA on tape and Arena Warfare just has a great atmosphere I was there live. What match are you watching?


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I have 4YA on tape and Arena Warfare just has a great atmosphere I was there live. What match are you watching?


This match is just about to start:

*ROH World Title Match*
Bryan Danielson vs @lex Shelley.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Your going to love that match great hold for hold wrestling all the way threw.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Holy Shit, Dragon's Promo before the match was awesome, and was one of the best i have ever seen!*


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yea Dragon is underated on the mic and so is Samoa Joe.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Yea Dragon is underated on the mic and so is Samoa Joe.


No he is *'OVERATED'*!!!


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Who Samoa Joe? did you hear his promo at Joe vs Kobashi or his promo against AJ Styles.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Who Samoa Joe? did you hear his promo at Joe vs Kobashi or his promo against AJ Styles.


No, you don't get it, everyone was chanting Overated to Danielson during that Promo!


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

oh I got you fuck CZW we chanted that at Ruckus lol that night also.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah I don't know if this is the right place to post this question but I recently bought the ROH 4th Anniversery and When I watch the Jimmy Rave Vs Bryan Danielson it stops and doesn't play right during Rave's entrance. Has anyone else have this problem or is it because I'm watching it on my xbox?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
My copy works fine. Maybe you got a faulty disc. Email ROHhelp if you got if off the official site.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My WWE & ROH Dvds dont play well (screen shakes, sound goes) on my mates XBOX. Maybe XBOX only tales certain discs


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Yeah I don't know if this is the right place to post this question but I recently bought the ROH 4th Anniversery and When I watch the Jimmy Rave Vs Bryan Danielson it stops and doesn't play right during Rave's entrance. Has anyone else have this problem or is it because I'm watching it on my xbox?


That happened to me when I was watching Redemption, during the ROH title elimination match. I just cleaned the disk and it worked fine after that, so try that and see if it works.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What show did this happen on:


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Unsripted II the guy sitting beside me threw the toilet paper lol.
+


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Unsripted II the guy sitting beside me threw the toilet paper lol.
> +


Unscipted II.

I have that in my PC, what match does it happen in?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The Main Event.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> The Main Event.


Thx, i'll go check it out.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Damn ROH! The six week turnaround better give us Best in the World and all 3 wrestlemania weekend shows next week.


----------



## roh_fan_107

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I WAS JUST WONDERING WHEN THE TRIPLE SHOT DVD'S WILL BE OUT FROM 3/30 3/31 4/1


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Darn no shows released this month. 

How was ECW November Rein? I might buy that.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> Darn no shows released this month.
> 
> How was ECW November Rein? I might buy that.


I have it and it wasn't as good as the first one.

On my DVD it includes Sabu & Funk vs Team 3d, but all the official one's wont.


----------



## roh_fan_107

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i have yet to get november reign


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The first ECW dvd was great the only match I liked on the second one was the Cage match.


----------



## roh_fan_107

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

just got finished ordering november reign. cant wait to see it!!!!


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^You should have bought something else its not worth it IMO.


----------



## roh_fan_107

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

DAMN, I GUESS I JUST LOVE WAISTING MONEY


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

You might like it though I just thought the show was just good.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

For the next 10 dollar sale-Which of these are Top 25 ROH show material. I might pick up a couple now that I got a credit card 2 days ago!

-Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 
-Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 
-Weekend of Thunder Night 2 11/5/05 
-Round Robin Challenge 3/30/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels, Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels, Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson) 
-Night of Appreciation 4/27/02 (Eddie Guerrero & The Amazing Red vs. Joel & Jose Maximo, AJ Styles vs. Low Ki) 
-Road to the Title 6/22/02 (Low Ki vs. The Amazing Red, AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels) 
-Crowning A Champion 7/27/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Spanky vs. Doug Williams 60 Minute Iron Man Match) 
-Honor Invades Boston 8/24/02 (Low Ki vs. AJ Styles, Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe) 
-Scramble Madness 11/16/02 (10 Man Scramble Match, Doug Williams vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles) 
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson) 
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino) 
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch) 
-Epic Encounter 4/12/03 (Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson) 
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Samoa Joe vs. Paul London plus Jeff Hardy) 
-Glory By Honor II 9/20/03 (Terry Funk vs. CM Punk, Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels) 
-Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles, 1st Scramble Cage Match) 
-War of the Wire 11/29/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide in a barbed wire match, Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles for the ROH World Title) 
-Second Year Anniversary 2/14/03 (Pure Wrestling Title Tournament, Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Dan Maff) 
-ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Punk & Cabana vs. The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles, Homicide vs. Danielson) 
-Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana) 
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls) 
-Testing the Limit 8/7/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries, 2 out of 3 falls) 
-Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04 (Scramble Cage Match, Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk vs. Homicide) 
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley) 
-Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match) 
-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense) 
-Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 1 2/19/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide, two steel cage matches) 
-Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2 2/25/05 (AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave, Austin Aries & Jack Evans vs. Samoa Joe & Bryan Danielson) 
-Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3 2/26/05 (Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe, Danielson vs. Homicide, Punk vs. Rave) 
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky) 
-Best of the American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide for the ROH World Title, one night tournament) 
-Do or Die II & III 
-Do or Die IV


----------



## roh_fan_107

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ON A SCALE OF 1-10, WHAT WOULD YOU RATE NOVEMBER REIGN?


----------



## roh_fan_107

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ANY ONE KNOW WHEN ROH "BEST IN THE WORLD" WILL BE OUT ON DVD, THANKS!!!!


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



roh_fan_107 said:


> ON A SCALE OF 1-10, WHAT WOULD YOU RATE NOVEMBER REIGN?


The show was decent, but your DVD will not inculde the main event of Sabu & Terry Funk vs Team 3D.

I give it a 6/7 out of 10.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thats_howIroll: Main Event Spectacles, Death Before Dishonor, and Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2 are all really good.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks man. Rep added. I'll go look over the cards.


------------------------------------

Main Event Spectacles
1. Dan Maff vs. Colt Cabana (Field of Honor)
2. Xavier & Nigel McGinness vs. The Purists
3. Special K vs. The Briscoe Brothers w/ Jim Cornette (ROH Tag Team Title Match)
4. Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer
5. The Backseat Boyz vs. Special K vs. Teddy Hart & Jack Evans vs. The SAT vs. The Carnage Crew (Scramble Cage Match)
6. Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk vs. Steve Corino vs. Christopher Daniels (Four Corner Survival Match)
7. AJ Styles vs. American Dragon Bryan Danielson 

The fifth match seems it worth the price alone(I like spots). Every match looks good except the first one cause I have no idea who MAff is but since Cabana is in it is should be decent.

Death Before Dishonor I

1. Low Ki vs. Deranged
2. Matt Stryker vs. Jimmy Rave
3. Hotstuff Hernandez, Fast Eddie, Don Juan, & Rudy Boy Gonzales vs. Carnage Crew
4. Tom Carter vs. Doug Williams
5. Homicide vs. Dan Maff vs. Colt Cabana vs. BJ Whitmer (#1 Contender's Trophy Match)
6. Backseat Boyz & The SAT vs. Special K
7. Jeff Hardy vs. Joey Matthews vs. Krazy K
8. CM Punk vs. Raven (Dog Collar Maatch)
9. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red vs. Briscoe Brothers (ROH Tag Team Title Match)
10. Samoa Joe vs. Paul London (ROH Title Match) 

Looks awesome

THird Anniversary Show Part II
1. Fast Eddie & Matt Sydal, vs. Dunn & Marcos
2. Homicide vs. Puma 
3. Colt Cabana vs. Nigel McGuinness 
4. Dan Maff and B.J. Whitmer vs. Delirious & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Tag Team Title Match)
5. Spanky vs. James Gibson (Screw Sports Entertainment Match)
6. Lacey vs. Tracy Brooks vs. Allison Danger vs. Daizee Haze (Women’s Four Corner Survival Match)
7. CM Punk vs. Alex Shelley
8. Samoa Joe & Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries & Jack Evans
9. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave 

Looks great too


----------



## roh_fan_107

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

thanks thomas g.


----------



## roh_fan_107

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A REVIEW OF ROH"ENTER THE DRAGON".

THANKS, JONATHAN


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



roh_fan_107 said:


> DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A REVIEW OF ROH"ENTER THE DRAGON".
> 
> THANKS, JONATHAN


As is custom, this show starts with a promo by Bryan Danielson, on his first show since wining the ROH World Championship. He talks about how ROH means wrestling freedom, and the tradition of the title and the former titleholders. This brings out Austin Aries to do some hype for their main event. Then Steve Corino arrives backstage, where Colt Cabana informs him that they’re teaming up tonight.

Claudio Castagnoli v. Nigel McGuiness. Nigel is the Pure Champion here, but that title is not on the line. Claudio continues the big push that happened on the last few shows, wining this match with lots of European-style wrestling mixed with modern brawling, via a backslide.

Corino and Cabana are still arguing backstage.

Ricky Reyes v. Matt Stryker. Stryker gets a few kicks to the leg, then Reyes destroys him and chokes him out.

Jade Chung cuts a promo talking about being free from Nana and Rave, and she vows to counter any plans Nana and Rave have in the future to mistreat people like they mistreated her.

ROH Tag Title Match: BJ Whitmer and Jimmy Jacobs (with Lacey) v. Sal Rinauro and Tony Mamaluke. The New Lacey’s Angels really go out of their way to put over the new champions here, being outwrestled in the early going, then taking some crazy bumps and after getting just the right amount of heat, Rinauro is able to clean up and the champs retain when Mamaluke powerbombs Jacobs as Rinauro nails him with a top rope Russian legsweep, to finish a hot fast-paced and heated match.

Jim Cornette cuts a promo talking about the state of tag team wrestling, saying that he wants ROH to return tag team wrestling to the prominent position it was at in the 1980s. That explains the three long tag matches on this show.

Roderick Strong v. Jimmy Yang. This is clearly a match just thrown together to get these two on the card. They work a nice double babyface match, with Strong being put over strongly (I’m sorry but I couldn’t think of another way to say it) when he went backbreaker crazy. Yang is now 0-3 in ROH, which is why I’d have put Strong against someone else, as Yang now looks like a loser and I’m not sure I’d care about his matches from now on, or buy him beating anyone significant.

Clips are shown of the Homicide v. Corino match at Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies in 2003. Then Corino comes out with Colt Cabana for the next match, dressed as CM Punk, complete with ‘I Love Beer’ written across his chest. He gets his ring announcer to run through a list of people who’s careers have been ruined by the ‘evil empire’ (WWE), consisting of all the wrestlecrap gimmicks you can think of, then ending with Punk.. They then do a 5-bell salute for their dead careers, saying that they wanted to do a 10-bell salute, but Vince trademarked it.

Steve Corino and Colt Cabana v. Low Ki and Homicide. This match is weird, because the crowd clearly treat Cide and Ki as faces and Corino and Cabana as heels, but the match was booked the opposite way and nobody thought to change it up. Therefore heat segments get no heat, heels cheating gets huge cheers, and the hot tag gets absolutely zero reaction. Cabana teases a heel turn on Corino, not saving him at first from an STF, but then he does make the save, and after far too long the match ends with Corino hitting the Northern Lights Bomb on Homicide, and when Cide got his foot over the ropes, Cabana shoved it off before the referee saw so the 3-count was made.

Dave Prazak interviews Nigel McGuiness, who says Claudio’s win was a fluke, and he’s gonna beat Samoa Joe in his Pure Title rematch on the next show.

Davey Andrews and Shane Haggadorn v. Derek Dempsey and Pelle Primeau. After about 2 minutes, Prince Nana interrupts to cut a promo and bring out Abyss, who destroys all of them.

Abyss (with Prince Nana) v. Jack Evans (with Jade Chung). Abyss kills Evans in a short squash with the Black Hole Slam. Nana then sets Abyss onto Chung, but Roderick Strong makes the save, clearing the ring with chairshots.

Alex Shelley and Jimmy Rave v. Samoa Joe and Jay Lethal. This is a huge example of the ’simple but effective’ type of match. Joe is a merciless killing machine. Lethal is a great underdog babyface. Rave and Shelley bring comedy, great bumps, cheating like bastards and getting lots of heat. And it all ties together really well for a fun and enjoyable tag match, which I would have down as the best match on this show. It ends when Lethal hits Rave with the Dragon Suplex, and Joe nails Shelley with the Muscle Buster for the clean win.

ROH World Title Match: Austin Aries v. Bryan Danielson. These two have a long history together in ROH, and that, plus the fact that Aries is a former ROH Champion, gives this match the big match atmosphere that Danielson’s first title defence needs. Danielson shows a lot of signs of his vicious wrestling ’shooter’ type gimmick, bending the rules to his advantage and adding a sadistic side to his work, which Aries sells really well. Danielson is very good at wrestling smart matches, and this is no exception, as he beats on Aries’ arm right throughout the match, ending with the crossface chickenwing, while stomping on the back of the knees as well, for the tapout victory.

The DVD then ends with Steve Corino cutting a promo to hype his ROH World Title shot against Danielson on the next show. He says that him as ROH Champion would be a nightmare for them.

This was one of those shows where lots of things were solid, but there’s nothing spectacular. A decent show rather than a great one, with the last two matches clearly being the cream of the crop.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

5/10 is about right.


----------



## roh_fan_107

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

thanks thomas g


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Aries vs Dragon is right up there with Testing the Limits great main event.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Quick note:

Whats with the crappy names for the shows lately?

The next four shows coming out (all of which i plan to buy) have pretty shocking names.

3/25 "Best in the World" (Is an ok name. Describes the main event well)
3/30 "Dragons Gate Challenge Series" (come on some creativity please)
3/31 "Supercard of Honor" (Worst name EVER)
4/1 "Better than out Best" (Wow. Just wow) "A Storm is coming" or even the simple "Cabana VS Homicide" would have been better.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The Storm Has Arrived .... would be a cool name for 4/1

Thomas G, what copy of November rein do u have?


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> For the next 10 dollar sale-Which of these are Top 25 ROH show material. I might pick up a couple now that I got a credit card 2 days ago!
> 
> -Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04
> -Night of the Grudges 6/14/03
> -Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04
> -Weekend of Thunder Night 2 11/5/05
> -Round Robin Challenge 3/30/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels, Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels, Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Night of Appreciation 4/27/02 (Eddie Guerrero & The Amazing Red vs. Joel & Jose Maximo, AJ Styles vs. Low Ki)
> -Road to the Title 6/22/02 (Low Ki vs. The Amazing Red, AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels)
> -Crowning A Champion 7/27/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Spanky vs. Doug Williams 60 Minute Iron Man Match)
> -Honor Invades Boston 8/24/02 (Low Ki vs. AJ Styles, Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe)
> -Scramble Madness 11/16/02 (10 Man Scramble Match, Doug Williams vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles)
> -Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Epic Encounter 4/12/03 (Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Samoa Joe vs. Paul London plus Jeff Hardy)
> -Glory By Honor II 9/20/03 (Terry Funk vs. CM Punk, Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels)
> -Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles, 1st Scramble Cage Match)
> -War of the Wire 11/29/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide in a barbed wire match, Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles for the ROH World Title)
> -Second Year Anniversary 2/14/03 (Pure Wrestling Title Tournament, Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Dan Maff)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Punk & Cabana vs. The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles, Homicide vs. Danielson)
> -Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Testing the Limit 8/7/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries, 2 out of 3 falls)
> -Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04 (Scramble Cage Match, Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk vs. Homicide)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match)
> -It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
> -Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 1 2/19/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide, two steel cage matches)
> -Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2 2/25/05 (AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave, Austin Aries & Jack Evans vs. Samoa Joe & Bryan Danielson)
> -Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3 2/26/05 (Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe, Danielson vs. Homicide, Punk vs. Rave)
> -Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
> -Best of the American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide for the ROH World Title, one night tournament)
> -Do or Die II & III
> -Do or Die IV


Haha I can see what your post in two weeks will say now that you have a credit card


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> The Storm Has Arrived .... would be a cool name for 4/1
> 
> Thomas G, what copy of November rein do u have?


I bought it off Ebay, it includes the Main Event of Sabu & Funk vs Team 3D.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROH has always had funny names.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I forgot to say, I got my 18 ROH DVD's through the post this morning. I've managed to watch At Our Best, and Reborn: Stage One so far, and i'm currently watching Reborn: Stage Two.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thomas G said:


> I bought it off Ebay, it includes the Main Event of Sabu & Funk vs Team 3D.



The official version contains that match too. It is probably not on the box because it was impromtu??? But I really don't know, he said the match was on it in the the eBay listing. I am currently trying to win that November Reign as well since I enjoyed the Extreme Reunion one.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R-Pac said:


> *The official version contains that match too. *It is probably not on the box because it was impromtu??? But I really don't know, he said the match was on it in the the eBay listing. I am currently trying to win that November Reign as well since I enjoyed the Extreme Reunion one.


No it doesn't.

https://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=moreinfo&catid=176&id=1775


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I watched November Reign about a month or so ago, because I downloaded the Torrent and the Sabu/Terry Funk vs Team 3D match was included. So i dunno which version it was.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thomas G said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> https://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=moreinfo&catid=176&id=1775


It is the platnium editon (I think) that I won. I thought Team 3D interupted the Funk appreciation thing to start the match? Anyway if not would you please upload it?

EDIT- (just found this on amazon) Hardcore Homecoming II - November Reign will finally be released nationally via retail outlets this May by Big Vision Entertainment. The 2 DVD set will be filled with extras as what many considered to be the main event (Sabu & Terry Funk vs. Team 3D) will not be included as TNA's national DVD deal prohibits their contracted talent from appearing on nationally released DVDs outside of the TNA brand.

But waht I don't get is Sabu, RAven, Shane DOuglas appearing on the first show and Shane Douglas & Matt Hyson are still on the NV show. Weird stuff


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free item for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor title or Straight Shootin title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Double DVD sets can not be used as your free selection.
> 3) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 4) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
> 5) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin VHS & DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/.
> 6) Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Wednesday, May 17th at 10pm EST and is not good on any previously placed orders.


*New Releases:*

*Best In The World- New York, NY 3/25/06 (DVD) *










Features an international tag team main event with ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. GHC Jr. Heavyweight Champion KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji. Also, Strong & Evans vs. The Briscoes, Daniels vs. Shelley, & much more. 

1. Jimmy Rave vs. Pelle Primeau 
2. Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Yang 
3. Allison Danger vs. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze vs. Mercedes Martinez (SHIMMER Four Corner Survival Match) 
4. Jason Blade & Kid Makaze vs. Chris Hero & Necro Butcher 
5. Chris Hero vs. Adam Pearce 
6. Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley 
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Pure Title Match) 
8. Ricky Reyes vs. Austin Aries (Rottweilers vs. Generation Next) 
9. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe 
10. Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji 

*Dragon Gate Challenge- Detroit, MI 3/30/06 (DVD) *










Feature the three match Dragon Gate Challenge Series with Gen Next vs. Blood Generation, AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi, and Jimmy Yang vs. Ryo Saito. Also, Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Cabana, & much more. 

1. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana (Falls Count Anywhere Match) 
2. Ricky Reyes vs. Chad Collyer 
3. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Grudge Match) 
4. Jimmy Yang vs. Ryo Saito (Dragon Gate Challenge Series) 
5. Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious 
6. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Shane Haggadorn 
7. A.J. Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi (Dragon Gate Challenge Series) 
8. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, & Jack Evans vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino (Dragon Gate Challenge Series) 
9. Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe (Grudge Match)


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

To late I already order mine I should get it monday.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I picked up Dragon Gate Challenge, Best In The World, Final Showdown, and Straight Shootin' With CM Punk & Samoa Joe with the Buy 3 Get 1 Free.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> I picked up Dragon Gate Challenge, Best In The World, Final Showdown, and Straight Shootin' With CM Punk & Samoa Joe with the Buy 3 Get 1 Free.


I am Getting:

Best In The World, Dragon Gate Challenge, Vendetta & Steel Cage Warfare!


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Nice picks. Steel Cage Warfare and Vendetta are great shows. Vendetta was great live.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Personally, since i already have most of the 2005 shows, im going to wait a week and get Best in the World, Dragons Gate Challenge, SCOH and BTOB all at once.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Dragons Gate Challenge is one of the best ROH dvds I have of this year IMO.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

So Dragon Gate Challenge is a must buy, right? Here's what I'm most likely getting today at for 3 for 1 sale:

Manhatten Mayhem, Steel Cage Warfare, Vendetta, and Dragon Gate Challenge

Thoughts on the selection? I keep hearing that those four shows are the best, and those are four that I don't have, haha.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> Personally, since i already have most of the 2005 shows, im going to *wait a week* and get Best in the World, Dragons Gate Challenge, SCOH and BTOB all at once.


How do you know that the other 2 will be out next week?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Manhatten Mayhem, Steel Cage Warfare, Vendetta, and Dragon Gate Challenge


All great shows IMO.



> How do you know that the other 2 will be out next week?


Are you a member of the ROHForums? Gabe drops updates on DVD releases.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Are you a member of the ROHForums? Gabe drops updates on DVD releases.


No i am not a memeber, but i do check the site.

And i don't remeber Gabe telling us SCOH, & BTOB will be released next week.

*Anway these are my next 2 order's:*

_Today _- Vendetta, Steel Cage Warefare, Best In The World, & Dragon Gate Challange.

_Next Month _- Manhatton Mayhem, Supercard of Honor, Better than Our Best, & The 100th show.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I didnt hear anything about those shows being released either but he post the upcoming releases.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What are some of the best best of DVD's.I might make an order soon.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



JOHNCENA_93 said:


> What are some of the best best of DVD's.I might make an order soon.


Joe vs Kobashi, Manhatton Mayhen, Vendetta, Steel Cage Warefare, Final Battle 2005, 4th Year Anniversary & Dragon Gate Challange.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for your help,but I meant the best of's I was thinking of getting Bryan Danielson World's Finest and Samoa Joe ROH Legend and AJ Styles Evolution Of A Phenom.Those look pretty good.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



JOHNCENA_93 said:


> What are some of the best best of DVD's.I might make an order soon.


I haven't seen many myself. But I've heard that the Best of Austin Aries, Best of Bryan Danielson and Best of The Rottweilers are all very good.


If you want shows then,

Manhattan Mayhem
Steel Cage Warfare
Nowhere To Run
Final Battle 2005
Joe vs Kobashi
Punk The Final Chapter

-Are all must haves in my opinion.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for your help.Altogether I have got enough money to get around 5 DVD's.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



JOHNCENA_93 said:


> Thanks for your help.Altogether I have got enough money to get around 5 DVD's.


At the minute there is a Buy 3 get 1 Free sale on. So if you could afford 6, you will get 2 free!

*I reccomend these 6:*

Joe vs Kobashi, Manhatton Mayhen, Vendetta, Steel Cage Warefare, Final Battle 2005, 4th Year Anniversary.

*And get these 2 as your freebies:*

Arena Warfare and Best In The World.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok I am going to get three Full Shows and three Best Of's and two freebies.I'm getting Manhatten Mayhem and Final Battle 2005 I haven't decided on the third one yet.I'm also going to order Bryan Danielson World's Finest and Samoa Joe ROH Legend and another one.I will probably take your advice and get Arena Warfare and Best In the World.So I know four I am getting I'll probably make up my mind tonight and order tomorrow.Thanks for the help.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



JOHNCENA_93 said:


> Ok I am going to get three Full Shows and three Best Of's and two freebies.I'm getting Manhatten Mayhem and Final Battle 2005 I haven't decided on the third one yet.I'm also going to order Bryan Danielson World's Finest and Samoa Joe ROH Legend and another one.I will probably take your advice and get Arena Warfare and Best In the World.So I know four I am getting I'll probably make up my mind tonight and order tomorrow.Thanks for the help.


*For your 3 show's get:*

Manhatten Mayhem, Vendetta & Final Battle 2005.

*For your 3 best of's get:*

Bryan Danielson World's Finest, Samoa Joe ROH Legend & Best of Generation Next - Our Time Is Now.

*And for your 2 freebie's get:*

Steel Cage Warfare and ????


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*3 Shows*
Manhattan Mayhem
Best In The World
Dragon Gate Challenge

*3 Best Of's* 
Bryan Danielson - Worlds Finest
Paul London - Please Dont Die
Samoa Joe Vol. 2 - The Champ Is Here

*Free*
Nowhere To Run
Final Battle 2005


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I ordered Manhatten Mayhem and Final Battle 2005 and Bryan Danielson World's Finest and got Samoa Joe ROH Legend for free.My next order will probably be next month I am going to start buying recent DVD's and follow ROH.Hopefully they get here fast.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



JOHNCENA_93 said:


> I ordered Manhatten Mayhem and Final Battle 2005 and Bryan Danielson World's Finest and got Samoa Joe ROH Legend for free.My next order will probably be next month I am going to start buying recent DVD's and follow ROH.Hopefully they get here fast.




Well dude. Nice order. I live in Canada as well, my DVD's took 9 days to come, but it really depends, on days where they have shows you won't get them for a while, on some days when no shows are coming up you'll get them fast.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I ordered Dragon Gate Challenge thursday it will probaly come this Thursday.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I am going to use the Buy 3 Get 1 Free sale in a minute.

What do i do?

I am ordering:

Vendetta, Steel Cage Warfare & Best In The World.

My Freebie is; Dragon Gate Challange


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^Good choice I did Arena Warfare, Dragon Gate Challenge, and two FIP shows. Did you get Best in the World yet?

I would recommend these FIP shows to start with New Dawn Rising, Payback, Heatstroke, and Sold Out.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> ^Good choice I did Arena Warfare, Dragon Gate Challenge, and two FIP shows. Did you get Best in the World yet?


I haven't ordered them yet.

My question was how do i use the sale?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Buy 3, Get 1 Free Apparel Sale On ROH, WWE, & Japanese Clothing!!!
> 7/8/05
> 
> 
> BUY 3, GET 1 FREE APPAREL SALE
> 
> For a limited time we are offering a Buy 3, Get 1 Free Sale on most clothing sold at www.rohwrestling.com. The following items are available in the sale:
> 
> -All Items In The "Ring of Honor T-Shirts & Apparel" Section
> This includes shirts, baseball caps, skull caps, & hoodies
> 
> -All T-Shirts In The "Japanese Merchandise" Section
> This includes shirts from New Japan, All Japan, & NOAH
> 
> All Items In The "WWE T-Shirts" Section
> 
> AS A SPECIAL BONUS YOUR FREE ITEM CAN ALSO BE SINGLE DISC RING OF HONOR DVD!!! That's right, buy 3 pieces of apparel and you can take either another piece of clothing as your free item OR select an ROH DVD for FREE!!!
> 
> In order to take advantage of the sale you must follow these rules:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free apparel item or dvd for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 apparel items you get 2 free, if you buy 9 you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) You can mix and match items from any catagory listed above. You DO NOT have to order all items for the same clothing section.
> 3) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made. If your free item is a shirt please include the exact name of the product you are selecting as your free item and also include the shirt size you need.
> 4) Your free selection must be an ROH single disc DVD (shows, best of's or straight shootin' titles) or the lowest priced piece of apparel you are buying. For example if all of the shirts are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) shirts priced $20 and (1) shirt priced $15 then the free item must be the $15 one.
> 5) This offer is good online and thru the ROH website. It is not valid at live events.
> 6) Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Wednesday, May 3rd at 10:00pm EST and is not good on any previously placed orders.


This is from ROHhelp on there forums I hope this helps.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

That's what i needed.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I picked up Best In The World, Dragon Gate Challenge, Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels, and Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2 with the most recent sale.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

You place the three ROH DVD's in your shopping cart then.Proceed to checkout then in the box labeled special instructions type the free DVD you want into that box.I hope that helps you.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels


That DVD is great I picked it up not to long ago.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



JOHNCENA_93 said:


> You place the three ROH DVD's in your shopping cart then.Proceed to checkout then in the box labeled special instructions type the free DVD you want into that box.I hope that helps you.


Do i type it like this:

Dragon Gate Challenge- Detroit, MI 3/30/06 (DVD)


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^Yep the show name.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thomas G said:


> Do i type it like this:
> 
> Dragon Gate Challenge- Detroit, MI 3/30/06 (DVD)


Yeah that is what I typed in when I ordered mine.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just Ordered:

Steel Cage Warfare, Vendetta, Best In The World & Dragon Gate Challange for $72 (Inc P+P).


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Steel Cage Warfare, Vendetta


I'll drop a review.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I will drop a review for these shows in this thread.


Spoiler Free


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Vendetta, Steel Cage Warfare, Manhatten Mayhem, and Dragon Gate Challenge is what I got last night and I'm going to be watching them all night. If anyone wants a review for Dragon Gate Challenge I'm going to write one up anyway, so I'll post it here. Also, look for Dragon Gate Challenge in the Media section this week.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROH Steel Cage Warfare Review

Kid Mikaze & Jason Blade vs Dunn & Marcos 
This was a decent tag team opener with a nice SSP spot that is a must see. 

Davey Andrews vs Pelle Primeau 
Squash match that was meant to put over the Reyes-Aries feud.

Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs Milano Collection AT & Colt Cabana 
I was expecting much from this match but it suprised they all worked really hard to make this match good. Colt was all business during this match which was great to see.

American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs Rocky Romero
This was a really good wrestling match it was nice to see Dragon work as a face again second best MOTN.

Jay Lethal vs Samoa Joe 
Really great match and IMO match of the night to much to talk about so I wont spoil the spots.

Steve Corino vs Homicide
Crazy brawl as we expected it took really long for this match to start but when it did it was crazy this is the match where Homicide injured his shoulder it looked nasty and kind of took away from the match but not to much.

Generation Next vs The Embassy Steel Cage Warfare 
To Many spots to name it had everything high dives and lots of blood.

Overall it was a good show started slow but ended strong.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Vendetta, Steel Cage Warfare, Manhatten Mayhem, and Dragon Gate Challenge is what I got last night and I'm going to be watching them all night. If anyone wants a review for Dragon Gate Challenge I'm going to write one up anyway, so I'll post it here. *Also, look for Dragon Gate Challenge in the Media section this week*.


Don't post the whole show, just post a match or 2.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thomas G said:


> Don't post the whole show, just post a match or 2.


Why not the whole show?

I wasn't planning on posting the whole show anyway, just a few matches that will make someone order the DVD


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Why not the whole show?
> 
> I wasn't planning on posting the whole show anyway, just a few matches that will make someone order the DVD


The show has only been out a few day's and is where ROH get their money from.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thats the best thing to do just post 1 or 2 matches from the new DVDS that come out I'll post some matches from Best in the World.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah Thomas, I know. That's why I was only going to post 2-3 matches at the most, let the people see how awesome it is and then purchase the DVD for the rest.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Yeah Thomas, I know. That's why I was only going to post 2-3 matches at the most, let the people see how awesome it is and then purchase the DVD for the rest.


What you should do is post a match and cut it just before it ends, so they have to buy the dvd!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Here are my ratings for Vendetta and Steel Cage Warfare.

*Vendetta*
1.) Ace Steel & Delirious vs. Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer - **1/2

2.) Jimmy Jacobs vs. Sal Rinauro - **3/4

3.) BJ Whitmer vs. Claudio Castignoli - ***

4.) Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels - ****

5.) Colt Cabana vs. Homicide - N/A

6.) Adam Pearce vs. Davey Andrews - **

7.) Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - *****

8.) The Embassy (Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss, & Prince Nana) vs. Generation Next (Austin Aries, Jack Evans, & Matt Sydal) & AJ Styles - ****1/4

*Steel Cage Warfare*
1.) Kid Mikaze & Jason Blade vs. Dunn & Marcos - **1/2

2.) Davey Andrews vs. Pelle Primeau - *

3.) Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs. Colt Cabana & Milano Collection AT - ***

4.) Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero - ***1/2

5.) Jay Lethal vs. Samoa Joe - ****

6.) Steve Corino vs. Homicide - ***1/2

7.) Generation Next (Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, Jack Evans, & Matt Sydal) vs. The Embassy (Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss, & Prince Nana) - ****1/2


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Someone has to post Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji I cannot wait until thursday.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Holy shit is that u -Mystery- ????? The hell have you been?

Can somebody give me a review of Dragon Gate challenge. I love these guys from DG.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> Holy shit is that u -Mystery- ????? The hell have you been?
> 
> Can somebody give me a review of Dragon Gate challenge. I love these guys from DG.


Ask Spartanlax.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Spartan do you want to do it?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was writing the review for you guys when the computer crapped out on me. Luckily, I was able to save it!
_________________________________________________________________



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> Holy shit is that u -Mystery- ????? The hell have you been?
> 
> Can somebody give me a review of Dragon Gate challenge. I love these guys from DG.


Dragon Gate Challenge Review (Spoiler free):

*Falls Count Anywhere
Homicide vs Colt Cabana*

This match was too short in my opinion and the fans opinions, but if you like a good brawl, this was good. It had some cool weapon spots and everything, but the ending the time length really brought it down. A lot of boos at the end because of the ending. Watch it if you're a fan of either wrestler, but not very good. ****

*Singles Match
Rickey Reyes vs. Chad Collyer*

Surprisingly good. I always like Rickey, but I never saw much of Collyer. Very good match from these two, technical and mat wrestling with the occasional suplex and power moves. It wasn't anything special, but you definitely want to watch this match at least once. Rickey really shows he has wrestling talent in this match, and the finish is very nice. *****

*Singles Match
BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs*

One of my favorite matches in a long time! This had everything! Great power wrestling, some high-flying, good story telling with Lacey and Jacobs trying their whole new gimmick and everything...just awesome stuff. There is a botched part at the match which is hard to miss, and it's so sick! Thank god Jacobs was okay after it. Overall just an awesome match, definitely worth watching once or twice. ******

*Singles Match
Ryo Saito vs. Jimmy Yang*

For the first Dragon Gate match of the night, it didn't 'wow' me. It was a decent match with some fast-paced, high-flying action, but it just could have been better in a lot of ways. Ending was a bit of a dissappointment too, and Ryo didn't have great timing with his kickouts to make it seem more intense. Anyway, it was an overall decent match in my opinion, but I felt it could have been better in certain ways. ***1/2*

*Tag Team Match
Bryan Danielson & Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave & Alex Shelley*

I'm a fan of everyone in this match, so I already like it! This was a great tag team match and definitely something you want to check out once or twice. It starts off with some comedy from Delirious, having him sing Danielson's theme song, haha. Then it turns serious when Danielson enters the ring. Both teams put on a very good match with close-falls and close-tap outs. Despite the ending it was still a great match, and underrated since it is compared to other matches on the card! ****1/2*

*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Shane Hadagorn*

Nothing more than a filler match. They seem to be pushing Shane towards the official ROH roster instead of just a student, and he seems to know how to play a heel well, for a new guy. If you're looking for a good match, look further. This was used to A. Try and establish Shane a bit better and B. Continue the CZW vs ROH feud. ***

*Dragon Kid/Genki Horiguchi vs. Styles/Sydal*

Definitely better than the first Dragon Gate match of the night. It started slow, each wrestler hitting a signature move now and then with the occasional spot. Dragon Gate dominates all of their matches tonight for a portion, to show off their skills. It really heats up towards the end and turns into a great ending for the match. Very fast-paced after the midway point. Not MOTN, but still a great match. ****1/2*

*Blood Generation vs. Generation Next*

MOTN! This was just awesome, nothing more to comment on. I've seen this match 5 times now and I still find it exciting! This is easily enough of a reason to buy the DVD, and there's still a great main event left! *****1/2*

*Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe*

No matter how many times these guys wrestle, they find a way to spice it up and make it different, and this was just like that. Each man hit signature moves, gaining close falls, near-submissions, awesome spots, keeping the crowd on their toes the entire time. Not MOTN, but still a great match. I felt personally that it was missing something special, but it was still one of the best matches on the card. ******

Overall- ****3/4*

While I only gave it 3 and 3/4 stars out of 5...I still think this is a must-have DVD in any ROH collection. It marks the first show of the triple shot series, has three AWESOME matches with two great matches followed by a few decent ones. It also is a part of the milestone series, which makes it more important as well. Honestly, buy this DVD when you can. I wouldn't say it's better than Final Battle 05, Manhatten Mayhem, or Joe vs Kobashi...but it's definitely one of the better shows ROH has had.


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Singles Match
> BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs
> 
> One of my favorite matches in a long time! This had everything! Great power wrestling, some high-flying, good story telling with Lacey and Jacobs trying their whole new gimmick and everything...just awesome stuff. There is a botched part at the match which is hard to miss, and it's so sick! Thank god Jacobs was okay after it. Overall just an awesome match, definitely worth watching once or twice. ****


I am shocked!!!!

Can't to watch this DVD when it come's!


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thomas G said:


> I am shocked!!!!
> 
> Can't to watch this DVD when it come's!


I've always been a big fan of Whitmer and Jacobs, loved their team, but I was surprised with their match also. Maybe I was a bit biased since I'm fans of theirs...but the star rating is deserved for surviving the botch alone!


----------



## Thomas G

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Did you buy best in the world?

If so, can you review that?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thomas G said:


> Did you buy best in the world?
> 
> If so, can you review that?


Sadly no...but now I'm wishing I did. I liked Vendetta and everything but I would have liked to get BITW instead I think, simply for the main event.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone think ROH will come out with like a BOX set for the Milestone series. Cause if u look at the box covers they have it set up so if u line the DVDs up in a row it will say ROH, some box sets have that. 

I ask this cause I rather buy a cool box set, then buy one or two of the milestone series DVDs seperate.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sorry for the Double Post but, can somebody give me a review of this order, I might make.

I want all the Milestones DVDs so its...(so far)

4YA, Arena Warfare, Best in the World 
and the freebie....Dragon Gate challenge


Can somebody review each show a little.


----------



## shawnesty23

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have seen roh shows/matches but I am looking to make my first purchase. i am gonna buy 4 dvds, one being manhattan mayhem. What are the best 3 wrestling shows roh has put on since the begining besides manhattan mayhem? thanks


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



shawnesty23 said:


> I have seen roh shows/matches but I am looking to make my first purchase. i am gonna buy 4 dvds, one being manhattan mayhem. What are the best 3 wrestling shows roh has put on since the begining besides manhattan mayhem? thanks


1. Manhatten Mayhem
2. Steel Cage Warfare
3. Vendetta
4. Joe vs Kobashi OR Final Battle 05


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

1. Manhattan Mayhem
2. Nowhere To Run
3. This Means War
4. Final Battle 2005

I havent seen the two new shows of Best In The World and Dragon Gate Challenge but I heard those are really good.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ just ordered mine, along with 4YA & Arena Warfare


----------



## xJTMx

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> ^ just ordered mine, along with 4YA & Arena Warfare



DId you get the deal where when you buy 2 and get 1 free? Or is that over?


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is Joe vs Kobashi an all around amazing show?(I will not buy it just for Joe vs K. K alone as I've seen it many times).


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Is Joe vs Kobashi an all around amazing show?(I will not buy it just for Joe vs K. K alone as I've seen it many times).


Actually, it is! Not a full review, but...

Joe vs Kobashi- You've seen it, nothing else needed.

Homicide vs Jack Evans- This was mainly used to continue the new Colt vs Homicide feud, but still a great match! The ending was pretty cool too, since I love the move. ***

Gibson vs Yang- To be honest, I skipped this match. I'm not a fan of either wrestler at all...but this is Gibson's second-to-last ROH match, and I hear good things. N/A

Roderick Strong vs Jimmy Rave- Just a great, great match, but again was mainly used for continuing the new Embassy vs Generation Next feud. Good back and forth action, and a must-see for a fan of either or both wrestlers. ***

Nigel McGuinness vs Jay Lethal- GREAT techical match, and for a pretty good length too. Really showed the pure wrestling aspect of ROH well, and one of my favorite pure matches in the past few months. ***1/2

Whitmer/Jacobs vs Mamaluke/Rinauro- If Joe vs Kobashi wasn't the main event, this would be MOTN, no doubt. Rinauro is one of THE MOST underrated wrestlers, ever, and he proves it in this match. This was just a great, amazing, fast-paced and awesome tag team title defense. The last 5 minutes will 'wow' you. This is easily worth the DVD price IMO. ****1/2

Daniels vs Sydal vs Azrieal- If you're into high-flying action with some cool spots, you must watch this match. This sparked the Daniels vs Sydal series of matches, and it was just a great match with high-flying and hard-hitting action. ****

Colt Caban vs Claudio Castagnoli- A solid opener match, but nothing too special. Had it's funny moments, which is expected from these two, and was pretty technical. I <3 Claudio, even if he betrayed ROH. RIIIIICOOOOLAAAA. This was basically here to continue the Colt vs Homicide feud, but still a solid opener. ***

Overall- ****. A must-have DVD for the main event alone, but even if you've seen the main event, the rest of the matches easily make it worth the purchase!


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks man I'll get it during the next sale.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



xJTMx said:


> DId you get the deal where when you buy 2 and get 1 free? Or is that over?



Yes it was a 3 for 1.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I usually never watch a match two times straight but I am doing that with the Dragon Gate Challenge match between Gen Next & Blood Gen.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

On the ROH board I made a thread asking about a Box Set for the Milestone series. ROHHelp replied, that there would not be one.

Just passin that along.


----------



## ROH-UK

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> On the ROH board I made a thread asking about a Box Set for the Milestone series. ROHHelp replied, that there would not be one.
> 
> Just passin that along.


Why would they bring out a box-set anyway?

It is already a Spine set, what more do you want!


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Are you yelling at me? lol

Im just saying it would be cool to be in a nice set together. 

Dont matter anyway im getting all 7.


----------



## ROH-UK

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> Are you yelling at me? lol
> 
> *Im just saying it would be cool to be in a nice set together. *
> 
> Dont matter anyway im getting all 7.


It will be a nice set when you have them all together.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How many titles will be in the milestone series?


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ya, cause the spins say ROH.

Seven titles are in the Milestone set.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I need to go get my social security number very soon so I can get a local job. 95% of my I will try in put in my savings account and the rest for ROH.

If that means 2 or three dvds every 3 months that fine. Will probably get the Milestone series, as the shows look solid.(it will take a longtime to get)


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah, I finally get my working papers in a few months so I can get my first job. Most of the money will go towards saving for a car...and the rest will go to ROH DVDs + tickets


----------



## seanb1967

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What shows should I pick up from 

.joe's world title reign and Danielson's before the czw invasion 

. both of Low ki's Roh runs.

. The cabana /homicide fued

. punk's world title run

Thanks

Ps check the multimedia forum for a request thread for good roh tag team title matches. Thanks


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Joe's World Title Reign --- Joe VS Punk 2, Final Battle 2004, Generation Next, 
Danielson's World Title Reign Pre CZW --- Vendetta, Final Battle 2005
Cabana / Homicide --- Wait until Better than out Best comes out
Punk's Title Run --- Death Before Dishonor 3, Escape from New York.

*Does anyone have arena warfare? Homicide_187 im looking in your direction. . If anyone has arena warfare, could you please post the Danielson VS Shelly match? Please*


----------



## seanb1967

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> Cabana / Homicide --- Wait until Better than out Best comes out


which show is that ? Or is it a best of collection ?

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
Thats the 4/1 show that is the end of the Homicide VS Cabana feud.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*NEW RELEASE*








I cant wait to relive this. One of the best shows I have ever been to.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

WHat are the match of they year candidates so far for ROH in 2006, I will try and pick up the dvds that have the cureent motyc.


----------



## ROH-UK

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> *Supercard Of Honor- Chicago Ridge, IL 3/31/06 (2 Disc Set) *
> 
> Features Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong for the ROH World Title in a 56 minute classic, a must see six man tag from the Dragon Gate promotion in Japan with Do Fixer vs. Blood Generation, the CZW-ROH War Continues, Daniels vs. Joe vs. Jacobs, & more.
> 
> 1. Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious vs. Flash Flanagan vs. Shane Hagadorn (Four Corner Survival)
> 2. Jimmy Rave & Alex Shelley vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Jimmy Yang
> 3. Ace Steel vs. Chad Collyer (First Blood Match)
> 4. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Jack Evans
> 5. Do Fixer (Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito) vs. Blood Generation (CIMA, Naruki Doi, & Masato Yoshino)
> 6. MsChif vs. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Allison Danger vs. Daizee Haze vs. Lacey vs. Rain (SHIMMER 6 Way Match)
> 7. Homicide vs. Mitch Franklin
> 8. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana
> 9. Adam Pearce vs. Necro Butcher (The War Continues)
> 10. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Jacobs
> 11. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match)


I will be picking thid up in a few weeks.​


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can't wait to order the Supercard of Honor. Just one more part of the triple shot...so close!


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
Yep. Im still waiting for 4/1 to come out before i order.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can anyone tell me if Unscripted II is worth getting?

Other than the Punk stuff, the show doesn't really stand out that much to me.


----------



## ROH-UK

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



thetruth316 said:


> Can anyone tell me if Unscripted II is worth getting?
> 
> Other than the Punk stuff, the show doesn't really stand out that much to me.


If you want i could PM you the links to download it?!

If anyone else wants the links, ask me in REP!


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Pfttt, if you want anyone to respect anything you say, dont beg for rep.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Supercard is a very good top to bottom show I cannot wait to pick it up.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I took advantage of the free shipping offer and picked up Supercard Of Honor, FIP Heatstroke Night 2, and FIP Big Year One Bash Night 1.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

That 56 Minute World Title match on Supercard of Honor looks very appealing. Anyone know how it compared to their match at Vendetta, cause that was the best.


----------



## ROH-UK

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> That 56 Minute World Title match on Supercard of Honor looks very appealing. Anyone know how it compared to their match at Vendetta, cause that was the best.


Apparantly is was better, but i haven't see it yet.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It was more on the mat than Vendetta.


----------



## ROH-UK

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> It was more on the mat than Vendetta.


Did you go to the show?


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was at Supercard of Honor and Vendetta and I liked there match at Vendetta better. But the last few minutes at Supercard of Honor was alot better than Vendetta, Its a matter of opinion but there both great matches.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I dont see how anything could top the Vendetta match? Maybe a little less stalling in the beginning? but that was part of the match.


----------



## donnie_middel1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Iam about to buy my first roh dvd, I need to know how Manhattan Mayhem is, as well as Dragon Gate Invasion.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



donnie_middel1 said:


> Iam about to buy my first roh dvd, I need to know how Manhattan Mayhem is, as well as Dragon Gate Invasion.



Manhatten Mayhem is considered ROH's best show. So 100% go for it. I enjoyed it. Dragon Gate Invasion was the first ROH show I ever saw, so I might be a bit biased but I liked it.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



donnie_middel1 said:


> Iam about to buy my first roh dvd, I need to know how Manhattan Mayhem is, as well as Dragon Gate Invasion.


In my opinion Manhatten Mayhem is the best all round show of 2005.

Punk/Rave, Joe/Lethal, Aries/Shelley, Whitmer/Jacobs vs Evans/Strong, Lethal/Joe vs Low Ki/ Homicide.

Manhatten Mayhem is definately a must have.


----------



## donnie_middel1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



CharismaticEnigma™ said:


> Manhatten Mayhem is considered ROH's best show. So 100% go for it. I enjoyed it. Dragon Gate Invasion was the first ROH show I ever saw, so I might be a bit biased but I liked it.


Thanks man , I appreciate it, Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



donnie_middel1 said:


> Thanks man , I appreciate it, Do you have any other suggestions?



^ How many are you willing to buy? It all really depends....Final Battle 2005 is a very good show, and alot of the 2006 stuff is very good, I'd recommend the Triple Shot ROH just did, which is 3/30/06, 3/31/06, & 4/1/06 (4/1 to be released soon)


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Manhatten Mayhem is one of the best cards ROH has put together EVER! I would also suggest you get Midnight Express Reunion.


----------



## donnie_middel1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well I only have 1 RoH dvd budgeted , the other 4 are CZW titles, So I need to very best roh show, and by the sounds of everything, Manhattan Mayhem will be it.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was just looking at some of the old ROH shows from like 02 and 03. Its fun to see how far ROH has come.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I hope a guy from ROH comes to an indy show near me(UWA) and brings ROH dvds with him that would be awesome.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just got my order in today. Im gonna go watch Blood Generation vs Generation Next....SO FUCKIN PUMPED!


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yes I got my order today.I will be watching Manhatten Mayhem first.Can't wait.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ha, ROH have brought back their $10 DVD sale. And there's 11 DVD's I wouldn't mind adding to my nice collection I currently have, only problem is I have no money at the moment. Damn, i'm gonna have to try some grovelling, to try and take advantage of the offer.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I might take advantage of the $10 sale if I can find some I want.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I found a few that I want for $10...now the only problem is asking my mom for her credit card number without her freaking out...

Can't wait till I can start working next year.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was going to order some dvds tomorrow, but since it's the $10 sale I'll wait until its free shipping or buy 3 get 1 free again. The $10 sale doesn't really benefit me here in the UK, as shipping is pretty expensive.

When I do order I'm hoping to get 10 dvds;

The shows out currently from the Milestone Series- 4th Anniversary to SOH
Vendetta
Joe/Kobashi
and 3 others.

If anyone could suggest anymore 2005 shows that are worth getting that would be great, bearing in mind I already have- Manhetten Mayhem, Final Showdown, PTFC, Redemption, DBD III, Steel Cage Warfare and Nowhere To Run.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got DBDIII, a while ago, and I was pretty disapointed. Besides Punk/Aries it wasnt all that special.


Just watch Blood Generation vs Generation Next......3 WORDS.....KICK ASS MATCH


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^THat match was so awesome. I seen it a couple times now, and I'm not the type of person to watch the same match twice in a short span.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> I got DBDIII, a while ago, and I was pretty disapointed. Besides Punk/Aries it wasnt all that special.
> 
> 
> Just watch Blood Generation vs Generation Next......3 WORDS.....KICK ASS MATCH


If you loved that match then you got to see Do Fixer vs Blood Generation from Supercard of Honor. Its better but not by much.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What 5 DVDs would you pick up during the $10 sale? Just curious for suggestions

Also, is War of the Wire any good? Thought about picking it up just for the barbed wire match.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^Which ones do you have?

The Top 5 would be...
1. Nowhere To Run
2. Final Showdown
3. Main Event Spectacles
4. Death Before Dishonor
5. Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2

I havent seen War of the Wire so I cant help you out with it. I heard it was pretty good.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just placed an order for;

Best of The Rottweilers
Best Of Roderick Strong
Vendetta
4th Anniversary Show
Arena Warfare
Best In The World
Dragon Gate Challenge
Supercard of Honor

I can't wait until they arrive, especially Dragon Gate Challenge and Supercard of Honor


----------



## donnie_middel1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can someone tell me what are the best 3 shows out of this list?
They are on sale for $10 each so Iam gonna pick up 3 or em:

*-Round Robin Challenge 3/30/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels, Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels, Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson) 
-Night of Appreciation 4/27/02 (Eddie Guerrero & The Amazing Red vs. Joel & Jose Maximo, AJ Styles vs. Low Ki) 
-Road to the Title 6/22/02 (Low Ki vs. The Amazing Red, AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels) 
-Crowning A Champion 7/27/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Spanky vs. Doug Williams 60 Minute Iron Man Match) 
-Honor Invades Boston 8/24/02 (Low Ki vs. AJ Styles, Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe) 
-Scramble Madness 11/16/02 (10 Man Scramble Match, Doug Williams vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles) 
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson) 
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino) 
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch) 
-Epic Encounter 4/12/03 (Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson) 
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy) 
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Samoa Joe vs. Paul London plus Jeff Hardy) 
-Glory By Honor II 9/20/03 (Terry Funk vs. CM Punk, Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels) 
-Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles, 1st Scramble Cage Match) 
-War of the Wire 11/29/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide in a barbed wire match, Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles for the ROH World Title) 
-Second Year Anniversary 2/14/03 (Pure Wrestling Title Tournament, Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Dan Maff) 
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk) 
-ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Punk & Cabana vs. The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles, Homicide vs. Danielson) 
-Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana) 
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls) 
-Testing the Limit 8/7/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries, 2 out of 3 falls) 
-Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04 (Scramble Cage Match, Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk vs. Homicide) 
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley) 
-Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match) 
-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense) 
-Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2 2/25/05 (AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave, Austin Aries & Jack Evans vs. Samoa Joe & Bryan Danielson) 
-Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3 2/26/05 (Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe, Danielson vs. Homicide, Punk vs. Rave) 
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament) 
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky) 
-Best of the American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide for the ROH World Title, one night tournament) 
-Final Showdown 5/13/05 (Danielson vs. Homicide in a cage, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match) 
-Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave in a cage, Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match) 
-Do or Die II & III 
-Do or Die IV *


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Top 3
1. Nowhere To Run
2. Final Showdown
3. Main Event Spectacles


----------



## Sonic V.1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

With Th 10$ special I'm getting Best Of's : Cabana and Jack Evans and Maybe 3rd annual reuinion show pt 2 or 3 .


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Midnight Express Reunion 
Nowhere To Run 
Glory By Honor III


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Best of Colt Cabana is such a great DVD. I was expecting mostly comedy stuff, but the matches on there are fantastic. The four corner survival match, Maff vs Whitmer vs Cabana vs Homicide...awesome.


----------



## Sonic V.1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Best of Colt Cabana is such a great DVD. I was expecting mostly comedy stuff, but the matches on there are fantastic. The four corner survival match, Maff vs Whitmer vs Cabana vs Homicide...awesome.


Now I'm getting it for sure.. How is the Good Time Great Memories ?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Sonic V.1 said:


> Now I'm getting it for sure.. How is the Good Time Great Memories ?


Meh, two are really funny but two are just decent. I loved the one with the Carnage Crew, good stuff. They could have picked better ones, but they still are overall entertaining and funny.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I don't have Best of Cabana but I know they put the segment with Julius Smokes up there?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I don't have Best of Cabana but I know they put the segment with Julius Smokes up there?


The duet? Sadly it's not on there...unless I somehow missed it...


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have that DVD anyway but the Best of Austin Aries is great also.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I have that DVD anyway but the Best of Austin Aries is great also.


Yeah, Best of Cabana and Best of Aries are the only two Best Ofs I have...and I'm so happy I got each one.

I'm planning on getting Best of CM Punk Vol. 2 and Best of Jack Evans for my next to Best Ofs


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Best of Jack Evans is amazing one of the best ROH dvds ever IMO
Best of Punk 2 is great I uploaded it last year.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Best of Jack Evans is amazing one of the best ROH dvds ever IMO
> Best of Punk 2 is great I uploaded it last year.


Is Vol.1 Best of Punk better or worse? It's been sold out for a while so I can't see what matches are on it. 

I just been getting into Punk a lot lately, liking him more and more. Wanna get DVDs with his great matches on it


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

They both are good DVDs part 1 has some great matches from the start of Punk in ROH.

1. C.M. Punk vs. Mike Kruel...9/13/02 
2. C.M. Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Ace Steele & Danny Dominion...3/3/01 
3. C.M. Punk vs. Low Ki...3/23/02 
4. C.M. Punk vs. Christopher Daniels (30 Min. Ironman Match)...9/28/02 
5. C.M. Punk vs. Justice Pain...9/14/02 
6. C.M. Punk vs. Chris Hero...3/22/02 
7. C.M. Punk vs. Colt Cabana...10/19/02 
8. C.M. Punk vs. Billy Reil...6/15/02 
9. C.M. Punk, Colt Cabana, & Paul E. Normus vs. Joey Matthews, Christian York, & Ric Blade...2/15/02 
10. C.M. Punk vs. Reckless Youth...6/15/02 
11. C.M. Punk vs. Christopher Daniels (Streetfight)...11/17/02


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Vol.1 sounds awesome too...especially Punk vs Low Ki, that's a dream match of mine, never knew it happened! Does ROH re-stock DVDs like this every few months? I'd love to pick it up soon.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> That 56 Minute World Title match on Supercard of Honor looks very appealing. Anyone know how it compared to their match at Vendetta, cause that was the best.


I just got Supercard of Honor and rewatched this match. I would have to say after seeing it live and now on DVD that it is better than there match at Vendetta. Everyone must buy Supercard of Honor. It is so far the best ROH show out but Better Than Our Best will probalby be better.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Do you mean SOH is the best ROH show ever? or just the best recent show out.

Also Homicide is facing Mitch Franklin & Cabana? Who is Franklin? and is that match anygood?


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^ Yeah its the best show ever IMO. Mitch Franklin is from the ROH school and its pretty much a squash match. His match with Cabana was pretty good though.


----------



## donnie_middel1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How are the following shows:

*Main Event Spectacles
War Of The Wire
Final Showdown
Nowhere To Run*


----------



## SA F'N BU

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^Nowhere to Run is a great show. Punk vs Rave in the cage was one of the best cage matches Ive seen. Aries vs Danielson was a steeler match. Homicide vs Doug Williams was terrific, I really enjoyed that match. Id say get this show.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



donnie_middel1 said:


> How are the following shows:
> 
> *Main Event Spectacles
> War Of The Wire
> Final Showdown
> Nowhere To Run*


I have Final Showdown and Nowhere to run.

*Final showdown* is a really good show. It has Homicide/Danielson Steel cage match, Aries vs Gibson, Rave vs Sydal, Shelley vs Strong and the classic four corner survival featuring Samoa Joe, Jack Evans, Ebataroh and Delirious to name a few.

Damn it's worth the price for the 4-corner survival alone, which I guarantee
you will not stop laughing at.

*Nowhere To Run* is an awesome show and is definately a must have in my opinion.It has Punk vs Rave- Steel cage match which is simply awesome, Aries vs Danielson, Homicide vs Doug Williams and Jack Evans/Roderick Strong vs Alex Shelley/Delirious to name a few. Nowhere to Run is definately a must have and one of the best shows in 2005.

I've also heard good things about Main event spectacles, although I haven't seen it.

If you tell me how many dvds you want to get I'll try to help you out some more.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've been eyeing Nowhere to Run for a while. Next time I go to a show, I just might pick it up.

I havent been able to find Punk vs Rave, so i guess I have to buy it.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> I've been eyeing Nowhere to Run for a while. Next time I go to a show, I just might pick it up.
> 
> I havent been able to find Punk vs Rave, so i guess I have to buy it.



You should get it......I guarantee you will not be disappointed.
Punk/Rave is worth it alone.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I didnt realize that was on the 10$ sale.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well, I just placed an order. 


Best of CM Punk Vol. 2 - Straightedge
Final Showdown
Punk: The Final Chapter
This Means War
Vendetta
Tag Wars 2006
Unscripted II


As you can tell from my order, I'm a HUGE CM Punk fan (got his Best Of, his official last show, and his surprise last show) I can't wait until they get here!


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> I didnt realize that was on the 10$ sale.


Yes Nowhere To Run is on the $10 sale, I highly recommend it to anyone looking to get some dvd's from the sale.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Nice CharismaticEnigma™. CM Punk is my favorite wrestler too. All of those shows are great but I havent seen his Best of. It should be good though.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone want to see Joe vs Necro in an ROH ring.

I loved there matches in IWA-MS.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> *Anyone want to see Joe vs Necro in an ROH ring.
> *
> I loved there matches in IWA-MS.




^ Well dude, they sort of wrestled on 5/13, but since Samoa Joe was injured or they wanted to keep him 100% for the TNA PPV, Homicide came in and destroyed Necro.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm probably going to buy some shoots with the $10 sale.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm trying to make up my mind on what I should get with the $10 sale.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^ You need any help?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I might get a Best of dvd.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Do you have any of them already? I would go with the Best of Bryan Danielson.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wait Joe faught Necro on 5/13?

WTF?


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^ Yeah it was the main event of that show. 


> (8) Samoa Joe v. Necro Butcher
> The whole thing went around 25-30 minutes, Necro came out through the crowd and knocked out Cruse... Then Joe came out. Necro KO'd the ROH ref (Kehner) and Joe KO'd the CZW ref (Remsberg). They fought around the ring for like five minutes and then Hero came out and they beat on Joe two on one. Claudio came out with a chair and nailed Joe. Then Pearce and Whitmer came out and they brawled all over the arena for like 15 minutes. The students carried out Joe. It was Hero/Necro/Claudio vs. Pearce/Whitmer and they teased a bunch of table spots (like powerbombing Hero from the apron through a table on the outside) The CZW guys went to superplex Whitmer through a table with Pearce on it and everything went dark and Homicide's music hit. Place went NUTS. 'Cide teased siding with CZW, then started beating the crap out of Hero. The students & co. drove out Hero and Claudio, which led to:
> 
> (8)Homicide d. Necro Butcher in a crazy brawl.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have best of Danielson Spartan told me that Best of Cabana was good.


----------



## Sonic V.1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Man I just got 123 bucks for my b-day.. This sale is awesome . Im getting Best Of : Jack Evans , Best Of Cabanna and maybe 3rd part 2 and 3 .. ( Only 10 bucks one )


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

TNA Best of Samoa Joe looks really good I think it comes out next week.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ I think it comes out on the 6th June. It should be worth a look.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ya it does come out June 6th. Next tuesday.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah, I might buy it even though I've seen the matches tons of times.(JOE dvd)


----------



## Sonic V.1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have no clue what to get on the ROH 10 bucks sale.. any help ?


----------



## StylesClashLover

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone know any shops which sell ROH DVDs in Manchester?


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^ You can only buy ROH DVD's online or at the shows.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I found 2 ROH dvds in an HMV. It very rare if you find ROH dvd's in a store especially in Canada. CHeck your local HMV Manchester dude, if you know what the hell HMV is.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The only DVD's in stores are Round Robbin Challenge and Mat Wars I saw them at Best Buy.


----------



## *The Masterpiece*

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm a moron.


----------



## ROH-UK

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



StylesClashLover said:


> Anyone know any shops which sell ROH DVDs in Manchester?


NONE.

I have been to all shops in town that sell DVD´s, and when i mention Ring Of Honor, they just look at me like i´m stupid.

Buy them from www.ROHwrestling.com


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i honestly think that Gabe is teasing us by not bringing out Better than our Best already.

If its not out this friday, ill cry. Its been 2 months!


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm pretty sure Better Than Our Best will come out tomorrow.


----------



## StylesClashLover

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> I found 2 ROH dvds in an HMV. It very rare if you find ROH dvd's in a store especially in Canada. CHeck your local HMV Manchester dude, if you know what the hell HMV is.


Yea, I know what HMV is.

Besides that, thanks for the help everyone, rep added.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Since FIP has mostly ROH guys, I thought I would put this here. I want to know which is the best FIP DVD and if there worth the price. I mean the shows are probably not as good as the ROH shows, so are they worth it? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yea FIP is great I have 5 DVDs of the company I'll post recommendations later on today.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Homicide. I wanted to get some because they are cheap and they have had a lot of big news lately.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

There is one at a store in the mall near me. It has Christopher Daniels on it, and it says like ROH #1 Rated Wrestling Promotion in 2003 (forgot the year, something like that). Thats it though, there is nothing on the back, there arent any listed matches. Its very strange.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The FIP DVD's that I have.. I'm trying to build up on my FIP dvds I ordered Heatstroke Night I and II last week.

Bring The Pain
New Year's Classic
Payback
Unfinished Business
New Dawn Rising


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Homicide. Let me know how those two are. Thats the order from best to worse right?


----------



## ROH-UK

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I *HAVE *to buy these 3 tonight:

Supercard Of Honor, Better than our best & The 100th Show!


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Sorry to let you down, but the 100th show wont be out for a while.

HOWEVER!

BETTER THAN OUR BEST CONFIRMED for later today on ROH.com.

Mt credit card is sitting next to my computer as i type this. I cant wait!

Better than our best, supercard of honor, best in the world, Dragon Gate Challenge comming my way


----------



## ROH-UK

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Sorry to let you down, but the 100th show wont be out for a while.


Sorry to burst your bubble (lol), but......................













ROHGabe said:


> 100th Show is out tomorrow too


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Big Update Today*

*BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!! *

Ring of Honor is bringing back the Buy 3, Get 1 Free Sale on all Ring of Honor DVD's at www.rohwrestling.com. Please read all the details below before placing your order: 

1) You will receive 1 Free item for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion. 
2) Double DVD sets can not be used as your free selection. 
3) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made. 
4) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one. 
5) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin VHS & DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. 

THIS SALE WILL BE IN EFFECT AT THE LIVE RING OF HONOR SHOW THIS SATURDAY NIGHT IN EAST WINDSOR, CT!!! 

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Wednesday, June 7th at 10pm EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed thru the website. 

Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor titles and Straight Shootin' titles. 

Save 20% Off On All Tickets For Upcoming Live Ring of Honor Events!!! 

You can now save 20% off all tickets for upcoming live Ring of Honor events in the U.S. when you purchase your tickets thru the ROH website. For this sale you don't need to enter a special code. All of the tickets have already been reduced by 20% on the site. Tickets for the following events are now on sale: 

New York, NY 6/17/06 
Detroit, MI 6/23/06 
Chicago Ridge, IL 6/24/06 
Philadelphia, PA 7/15/06 
Dayton, OH 7/28/06 
Cleveland, OH 7/29/06 
Long Island, NY 8/4/06 
Edison, NJ 8/5/06 
St. Paul, MN 8/25/06 

This offer is available exclusively on www.rohwrestling.com. Sale ends Wednesday, June 7th at 10pm EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. 

The following items are now in stock and available to order in the NEW RELEASE section at www.rohwrestling.com: 

*The 100th Show- Philadelphia, PA 4/22/06 (DVD) *










The ROH-CZW war explodes during Ring of Honor's 100th show with a wild six man tag feauring Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce, & BJ Whitmer vs. Chris Hero, Necro Butcher, & Super Dragon. Also, AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe plus much more. 
1. Christopher Daniels vs. Claudio Castagnoli 
2. Jimmy Yang vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Four Corner Survival) 
3. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Homicide & Ricky Reyes (ROH Tag Team Title Match) 
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana (ROH World Title Match) 
5. Derek Dempsey vs. Pelle Primeau 
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious (ROH World Title Match) 
7. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe 
8. Jim Cornette vs. John Zandig (Verbal Debate) 
9. Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce, & BJ Whitmer vs. Chris Hero, Necro Butcher, & Super Dragon (ROH vs. CZW) 

*Better Than Our Best- Chicago Ridge, IL 4/1/06 (DVD) *










Features Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm for the ROH World Title, the Colt Cabana-Homicide feud comes to an end in a Chicago Street Fight, Generation Next battles Blood Generation for the Tag Titles, Do Fixer vs. The Embassy & Masato Yoshino, plus much more. 
1. Jack Evans vs. Ace Steel vs. Matt Sydal vs. Jake Crist vs. Dave Christ vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Six Man Mayhem) 
2. Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious 
3. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, & Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito 
4. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang (Four Corner Survival) 
5. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi (ROH Tag Team Title Match) 
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm (ROH World Title Match) 
7. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana (Chicago Street Fight) 

*Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5 (DVD) *










Secrets Of The Ring With Raven Vol. 5 sees this well respected veteran give more valuable lessons on the wrestling business. If you are an aspiring wrestler or a fan who wants to know what really goes on in the business, you need to check out Secrets Of The Ring With Raven. 

This actually starts out as a Straight Shootin' With Raven, but soon the former ECW, WWE and WCW star goes off on a tangent and starts teaching some lessons that all upcoming wrestlers need to know. The first part of the DVD is a shoot interview that sees Raven talk about his feud vs. CM Punk in ROH. Raven uses the famous angle he did at "Death Before Dishonor" with CM Punk and Tommy Dreamer as an example of how to execute angles. Raven dissects this angle and tells the importance of every movement and ring positioning. 

Raven then discusses some of his favorite angles and why they worked. He includes his favorite angles from Bill Watts UWF as well as a surprising WWE angle from the early 90s. Raven really gives insight on why these storylines worked and how to execute an angle. 

From the proper way to feed to the usual stories this is an interview that all Raven fans will enjoy. Secrets Of The Ring With Raven Vol. 5 picks up right where the other ones left off as your education on the wrestling business continues. 

*Full Impact Pro ’Big Year One Bash Night 2’ Bushnell, FL 9/3/05 (DVD)* 

1. Jay Lethal vs. Chasyn Rance 
2. Sal Rinauro & Seth Delay vs. LaDuke Jakes & Bruce Steele vs. Jerrelle Clark & Jay Fury vs. Steve Madison & Erick Stevens vs. Jaison Moore & Evan Starsmore (FIP Tag Team Title #1 Contenders Gauntlet) 
3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Azrieal 
4. Antonio Banks vs. Rainman (Anything Goes) 
5. Kahagas vs. Benny Blanco 
6. The Heartbreak Express vs. Tag Team Gauntlet Winners (FIP Tag Team Title Match) 
7. Roderick Strong vs. Tony Mamaluke (2 out of 3 Falls) 
8. Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave (FIP Heavyweight Title Match)


----------



## ROH-UK

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I really want to order Supercard Of Honor, Better Than Our Best & The 100th Show, but it is a bit cheeky asking to use the Credit Card again. I will have to pick the right moment.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I going to buy the first two DVDs.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

THe 100th show doesn't look as great as Supercard Of Honor & Better Than Our Best.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^ I haven't seen the 100th show but I went to Supercard of Honor & Better Than Our Best and Better Than Our Best is the best ROH show period.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I really would like to take advantage of the Buy 3 get 1 free sale, but I dunno if i'll be able to.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Better then our Best has an ill cover.


----------



## shawnesty23

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

this was my first order 

Final Battle 2005
The Era of Honor Begins
Punk: The Final Chapter- 
Manhattan Mayhem
Better Than Our Best
One Year Anniversary Show

what you guys think


----------



## ROH-UK

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



shawnesty23 said:


> this was my first order
> 
> Final Battle 2005
> The Era of Honor Begins
> Punk: The Final Chapter-
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Better Than Our Best
> One Year Anniversary Show
> 
> what you guys think


You can't go wrong with Final Battle 2005, Punk: The Final Chapter, Manhattan Mayhem & Better Than Our Best. Not sure on the other 2 though.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have to see Homicide vs Cabana and Lance Storm vs Danielson.


----------



## ROH-UK

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I will be making an order of:

Supercard of Honor, Better Than Our Best & The 100th Show. But i am not sure what to get as my freebie, what do you guy's suggest?

Note: I own the rest of the milestone series, Vendetta & Steel Cage Vendetta.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I heard the 100th show wasnt that good so I might skip it for now.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



ROH-UK said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble (lol), but......................


LOL! Well i couldnt have been more wrong. 

I just made my order for Better than our Best, Dragon Gate CHallenge, Supercard of Honor and Best in the World. Cant wait!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I ordered 100th Show, Better Than Our Best, Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5, and Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 3 - ROH Legend.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sweet, i'm trying to save my money at the moment so I can do 1 big order in a few weeks or so. So far I've managed to save £80 almost, which is quite good for about 1 week.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have a question if you return a movie from ROH that has been damaged before you got it they will replace it right?


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I wouldn't have a clue, because i've never had any problems with the DVD's that ROH have sent me. What I would do is, email ROH (there's an option on the ROH site, where you can email them) and tell them about your problem, and most likely they'll say send it back to them, and they'll send you a replacement.


----------



## billie joe 182

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ive just got a part time job so im going to get some ROH DVD's with my first paycheck. im gonna do the buy 3 get 1 free offer.at the moment i only want to get DVD's from 2006. the only one that im certain i want to get is Supercard of Honor, so apart from that what do you guys reckon are the 3 best DVD's of 06?, and when ordering from the UK how much is shipping and which is the best payment method to use?

any help much apriciated, thnx


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

3 best shows of 2006 are

Better Than Out Best
Dragon Gate Challenge
Either Best In The World or The 100th Show but I havent seen The 100th Show.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> 3 best shows of 2006 are
> 
> Better Than Out Best
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Either Best In The World or The 100th Show but I havent seen The 100th Show.


You forgot Supercard of Honor...basically the triple shot are the best 2006 shows currently on DVD.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^ He said he wanted the top 3 besides that one.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> ^^^ He said he wanted the top 3 besides that one.


My bad, some of the posts won't load for me on this computer and his was one of them, I just saw yours about the best shows of 2006. So...yeah, my bad, haha.

I haven't heard good things about the 100th Show...not bad things, but not good things. Personally the 5/13 show felt like just an overall great show (I was there live, but that's besides the point). If you want to wait a few weeks when it comes out, it's really a must have. Easily one of the top shows from 2006 and possibly in the Top 10 ROH shows ever.


----------



## Flesh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I want to get Supercard of Honor but I am not so sure some people say it is the best and some people say it bombed, what are you preferations?


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Supercard of Honor is one of the best shows in ROH history. You should definetly buy it.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I had to send my Supercard DVD back it did not work I'm pissed off.


----------



## ROH-UK

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just ordered 4 new DVD's in the Sale!

1. Supercard of honor
2. Better than our best
3. The 100th show

Free: Manhattan Mayhem

All for £41.50!!


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I had to send my Supercard DVD back it did not work I'm pissed off.


Isnt that the second time you have mentioned that your ROH DVDs dont work?

That sucks.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^Nope this is the first ROH dvd that doesnt work for me I think Spartan said Vendetta didnt work for him. I took it out of the pack and it had a huge gash on the front cover. I talked to ROHhelp and he told me to send it back to recieve a new DVD.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm pissed off too. I ordered 2 weeks ago and I still haven't received anything.
I really want to see the Milestone series shows, so I hope they get here soon.

I emailed ROHHelp to ask about the order, so hopefully they'll get back to me and let me know whats happening.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'll be making an order.What three DVD's from The Milestone Series should I get?


----------



## ROH-UK

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



JOHNCENA_93 said:


> I'll be making an order.What three DVD's from The Milestone Series should I get?


The first 3, then buy the rest when you have the money.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



JOHNCENA_93 said:


> I'll be making an order.What three DVD's from The Milestone Series should I get?


You should get Dragon Gate Challenge, Supercard of Honor, and Better Than Our Best. You should eventually get all of them because they are great.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yes!!!! My dvds came today....I can't wait to watch the milestone series shows.

They sent me Best of Gen.Next instead of the Rottweilers best of, but I'm not too fussed.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^
LOL! You should complain and see if they will send you another one for free


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

They should start selling some Dragon Gate DVDs. That would make a ton.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
They would but apparently there are no official dragons gate dvds anyway.

Did you end up getting stuff of IVP mate?


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^
> LOL! You should complain and see if they will send you another one for free



LOL....I was thinking of E-mailing them about it, but I think the best of Gen. Next was $20 and the Rottweilers was $10 so I'm not complaining.  

The best of Gen. Next should be great too anyway. I'll just order the Rotweilers best of next time.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is anyone going to use the ROH $5 sale? I will be ordering the Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup and some IWC shows I want Hell on Earth.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> They would but apparently there are no official dragons gate dvds anyway.
> 
> Did you end up getting stuff of IVP mate?


I got a lot of School stuff going on now, but when thats all over, I'm gonna start buyin them.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I really want to catch up on ROH, really pissed off as I can't order any DVD's due to having no money what so ever.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ That's a shame. Whenever you do get some money for an order the milestone series shows are a must.


Also can anyone tell me what are some of the best 2002 ROH shows? I'm thinking about getting some with my next order.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

totally shit RM. It couldnt have come at a worse time, because if i remember correctly, you dont have any 2006 shows,

and Best in the World, Dragon Gate Challenge, Better than our Best, Supercard of Honor and others are must see.

*On a related matter, after the excitment from new DVDs wore off, i noticed that my copy of Dragon Gate Challenge is extremely dark, and the audio is a little soft. The dark thing is the main problem. Is this just my DVD, or is it because the lighting in the building was crap that night? Is this the same for everyone?*


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> totally shit RM. It couldnt have come at a worse time, because if i remember correctly, you dont have any 2006 shows,
> 
> and Best in the World, Dragon Gate Challenge, Better than our Best, Supercard of Honor and others are must see.
> 
> *On a related matter, after the excitment from new DVDs wore off, i noticed that my copy of Dragon Gate Challenge is extremely dark, and the audio is a little soft. The dark thing is the main problem. Is this just my DVD, or is it because the lighting in the building was crap that night? Is this the same for everyone?*


I think it might just be the lighting in the arena, because my copy is pretty dark too. I wouldn't say extremely dark but it is quite dark which leads me to believe it's just the arena lighting. The audio on my copy is fine though so maybe there's a fault with yours. I hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have Hell Freezes Over, Dissension and Unscripted 2, but sadly no others from 2006.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



thetruth316 said:


> ^ That's a shame. Whenever you do get some money for an order the milestone series shows are a must.
> 
> 
> Also can anyone tell me what are some of the best 2002 ROH shows? I'm thinking about getting some with my next order.


I'll give you my top 3 of 2002.

1. Road To The Title
2. All Star Extravaganza
3. Era of Honor Begins


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Thanks for the help dman.


----------



## shawnesty23

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i made an order june 2nd and still havent recieved it im getting pissed


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^ Where do you live? It usually doesn't take that long for me to get them. The longest I have waited was 6 days.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The longest I've waited was 15 days, but I live in the UK so that's understandable.

Once the order leaves ROH they have no control over when it'll be delivered so it really depends on where you live and the speed of your post.


----------



## Kurt F'N Angle!

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



thetruth316 said:


> *The longest I've waited was 15 days, but I live in the UK so that's understandable*.
> 
> Once the order leaves ROH they have no control over when it'll be delivered so it really depends on where you live and the speed of your post.


I recieved my last order in *5 *days!


----------



## shawnesty23

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i live in new jersey


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

it takes like 5 days to get to LI.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

dman you have to add crowing a champion to that list for the main event alone that was my first ROH show I saw live.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah it was between Era of Honor and Crowning a Champion. I thought Era of Honor was a little better overall because the undercard for Crowning a Champion wasnt that great.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^I agree


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I know this isnt a DVD question, but i didnt want to make a thread about it, so here goes.

Has anyone been to the Armory in Philly? How is it?

Im thinking of going to DBDIV.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I went to the armory in Philly and it's really great. They have bleacher seats, and regular seats. I sat in Section C at the 100th show right near the entrances. You should go and cheer on ROH.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I know this is not about ROH but if anyone has any media by dragon Kid other than his ROH work send it to me to that kid is amazing.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Dragon Kid is pretty sweet.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*2 New DVD's*



















I was hoping for Weekend of Champions to come out but they should hopefully be out next week.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I will probaly pass on these two.


----------



## Kurt F'N Angle!

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

No thanks, neither interset me.

I'll probably download them if they get posted.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I might pick up the Chirstian Cage one. He's fun to listen to. I have many other DVD's to get so I probably wont get that one for awhile.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^Christian will probaly talk about the WWE I will read the review before I buy it.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The Christian shoot, sounds good. But Ill try and download it first.


Ya I've been behind on my ROH DVDs, but I watched Arena Warfare today. It was a solid show I thought, not great, but good. Tag Team Scramble, Aries vs Sydal, Dragon vs Shelley, were really the only great matches.

The 3 Way Dance got fucked over, cause Joe wasnt there till the end. 

Damn, BJ Whitmer got his ass kicked. The Brawl was cool.

Irish Airborne was really good. 

Those were just some quick thoughts of mine.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Best Of Our Best - Worth buying or not as I've found it rather cheap.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Where?


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just ordered Dragon Gate Challenge,Supercard Of Honor,Better Than Our Best,and The 100th Show and got free shipping.Can't wait to get them.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Those are all real good shows. Nice order.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Best Of Our Best - Worth buying or not as I've found it rather cheap.


Best of our best? Or Better than our Best. If its the latter, its definatly worth buying.

I think ive decided my next order, although it wont be avaliable for a while.

Weekend of Champions Night 2
Ring of Homicide
100th Show
Destiny (or the 6/17 show)


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I cant wait for 6/17 to come out. It sounds good.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Honor the Christian DVD is a must see he is crazy.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
What kind of stuff does he talk about?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> Best of our best? Or Better than our Best. If its the latter, its definatly worth buying.
> 
> I think ive decided my next order, although it wont be avaliable for a while.
> 
> Weekend of Champions Night 2
> Ring of Homicide
> 100th Show
> Destiny (or the 6/17 show)


Ha my bad, I mean Better than our Best.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone know then the 5/13 show comes out, a.k.a. the second night of Weekend of Champions? The shows was amazing live and I can't wait to get it on DVD....Ring Of Homicide!


----------



## Kurt F'N Angle!

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Anyone know then the 5/13 show comes out, a.k.a. the second night of Weekend of Champions? The shows was amazing live and I can't wait to get it on DVD....Ring Of Homicide!


I am guessing this friday.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I dont know if this was posted but this is the name for some shows.

How We Roll- Long Island, NY 5/12/06 
Ring of Homicide- Edison, NJ 5/13/06 
Destiny- East Windsor, CT 6/3/06 
In Your Face- New York, NY 6/17/06


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

In Your Face is such a shitty name.....


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah ROH is bad at nameing shows.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Yeah ROH is bad at nameing shows.


They used to be good, but now they've run out of ideas. C'mon...How We Roll, In Your Face....they stopped trying, haha. However, I DO like Ring of Homicide.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It's gotta be hard coming up with a new name for these shows.

They've had 100+ to name.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Anyone know then the 5/13 show comes out, a.k.a. the second night of Weekend of Champions? The shows was amazing live and I can't wait to get it on DVD....Ring Of Homicide!


Im guessing the weekend of champions (4/28, 4/29) will be out this friday and hopefully How we roll and Ring of Homicide will be out the week after.

How we Roll isnt too bad a name, as its a clear description that Christian is on the card.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I like both those names.


----------



## Kurt F'N Angle!

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I don't really care what the names are. If the cards look good, i will buy the DVD.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I thought of this last night. They should do a Best of KENTA, at the end of the year or when his ROH dates are up.

vs Ki
vs Dragon/Joe
vs Dragon vs Joe
vs Aries 
vs Strong
vs Joe
vs Dragon

^ Just some of his matches in the summer coming up.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If you where at the show saturday you would know why its called In Your Face.


----------



## StylesClashLover

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok, I have decided that I am going to buy a ROH DVD off Ebay, any reccomendations?


----------



## Kurt F'N Angle!

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



StylesClashLover said:


> Ok, I have decided that I am going to buy a ROH DVD off Ebay, any reccomendations?


Supercard Of Honor.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



StylesClashLover said:


> Ok, I have decided that I am going to buy a ROH DVD off Ebay, any reccomendations?


1. Better Than Our Best
2. Supercard of Honor
3. Dragon Gate Challenge
4. Manhatthan Mayhem
5. Nowhere To Run

There are many more but thats a few.


----------



## StylesClashLover

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I am thinking of bidding for Better Than Our Best. Thanks both ^. Repped!


----------



## Kurt F'N Angle!

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The only way the name "In your face" can be judtified, is if the front cover is a *LARGE *picture of Bryan Danielson getting nee'd in the face!


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^Or the powerbomb threw the crowd the whole event was brutal.


----------



## Kurt F'N Angle!

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> ^Or the powerbomb threw the crowd the whole event was brutal.


Yeah, but that's not really "In your face", is it?


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can anyone tell me if Straight Shootin' with Punk and Cabana is worth a look? I'm going to get some shoots with my next order and I'm already planning on getting SS with CM Punk and Samoa Joe.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just bought Straight Shootin' with Punk & Cabana and its really good. My favorite shoot is still Punk & Joe but this one is still good. They talk about meeting each other, training for wrestling and some hilarious pranks they do on each other. You should get it if your a fan of them and you want to listen about funny things on the road instead of wrestling.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anyone actually watch the Christian Shoot yet? I'm really interested to know if its worth buying.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Has anyone actually watch the Christian Shoot yet? I'm really interested to know if its worth buying.


My cousin bought it at last weekend's show and we watched it the other day and its one amazing shoot. Its without a doubt the most imformative shoot I've ever seen. The most interesting part of the shoot is when Christian describes his run from Janurary 2005 to his departure. Definately worth getting.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thats all I needed, thanks for the info dude.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^ That sounds good. I might have to pick it up at the show this weekend.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ill probebly pick that up. I like CC.


----------



## Villa12

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Where's the best place to get ROH DVD's from in the U.K or delivered to the U.K?
I used to get mine from my local Wrestling Shop but they stopped supplying them for some reason. I've had a look on rohwrestling.com and wondered if this is the best place to buy them online or if ebay or amazon are any good.
thanks


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

A-Merchandise.co.uk are ok but they are a little behind, they have all the dvds up to Final Battle 2005, but none newer.


----------



## Kurt F'N Angle!

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Villa12 said:


> *Where's the best place to get ROH DVD's from in the U.K or delivered to the U.K?*


rohwrestling.com is the best.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Villa12 said:


> Where's the best place to get ROH DVD's from in the U.K or delivered to the U.K?
> I used to get mine from my local Wrestling Shop but they stopped supplying them for some reason. I've had a look on rohwrestling.com and wondered if this is the best place to buy them online or if ebay or amazon are any good.
> thanks


I get all mine from rohwrestling.com. They're probably the best place to get them from.


----------



## peers

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok guys, i got like 60 quid and i want to get some ROH dvds, so i need suggestions of like the best of the best. What are the 3 or so best ROH dvds i can get?

(btw ive already ordered "better than our best" 06, as dman88 suggested to someone earlier)


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



peers said:


> Ok guys, i got like 60 quid and i want to get some ROH dvds, so i need suggestions of like the best of the best. What are the 3 or so best ROH dvds i can get?
> 
> (btw ive already ordered "better than our best" 06, as dman88 suggested to someone earlier)


Manhattan Mayhem
Dragon Gate Challenge
Supercard Of Honor


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



peers said:


> Ok guys, i got like 60 quid and i want to get some ROH dvds, so i need suggestions of like the best of the best. What are the 3 or so best ROH dvds i can get?
> 
> (btw ive already ordered "better than our best" 06, as dman88 suggested to someone earlier)


I'd recommend:

Supercard of Honor
Dragon Gate Challenge
Vendetta/Manhatten Mayhem/Nowhere to Run.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is there a special offer on at the moment like 3 DVD's for the price of 2?

Edit: on ROHwrestling.com


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ There's a 48 hour sale on just now- 15% off all orders.

It ends today at 3:00pm EST. That's 8:00pm UK time.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



thetruth316 said:


> ^ There's a 48 hour sale on just now- 15% off all orders.
> 
> It ends today at 3:00pm EST. That's 8:00pm UK time.


Ok thanks for the quick reply i am going to go order two but i don't know which yet.

Edit: Just ordered Dragon Gate Challenge + The 100th show.


----------



## Kurt F'N Angle!

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Merchandise Update!*


> BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE RETURNS!!!
> 
> Back by popular demand is the Ring of Honor Buy 3, Get 1 Free Sale on all ROH DVD's at www.rohwrestling.com. Please read all the details below before placing your order:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free item for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 
> 2) Double DVD sets can not be used as your free selection.
> 
> 3) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 
> 4) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
> 
> 5) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin VHS & DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/.
> 
> THIS SALE WILL BE IN EFFECT AT THE LIVE RING OF HONOR SHOWS THIS WEEKEND IN DETROIT & CHICAGO!!!
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Wednesday, June 28th at 10pm EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed thru the website.
> 
> Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor titles and Straight Shootin' titles.
> 
> The following items are now in stock and available to order in the NEW RELEASE section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> *Weekend of Champions Night 1- Dayton, OH 4/28/06 (DVD)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs
> 
> 2. Irish Airborne vs. Jay Fury & Spud
> 
> 3. Jimmy Rave vs. Delirious
> 
> 4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels (Pure Title Match)
> 
> 5. Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang (ROH World Title Match)
> 
> 6. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal (ROH Tag Team Title Match)
> 
> 7. Adam Pearce, BJ Whitmer, Colt Cabana, & Ace Steel vs. Super Dragon, Claudio Castagnoli, Necro Butcher, & Nate Webb (Anything Goes Match)
> 
> *Weekend of Champions Night 2- Cleveland, OH 4/29/06 (DVD) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Colt Cabana & Conrad Kennedy III vs. Irish Airborne
> 
> 2. Chris Sabin vs. Delirious
> 
> 3. Jimmy Yang vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Spud vs. Trik Davis vs. Jay Fury vs. Flash Flanagan (Six Man Mayhem)
> 
> 4. Samoa Joe vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 
> 5. BJ Whitmer vs. Super Dragon
> 
> 6. Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal
> 
> 7. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title vs. Pure Title)
> 
> 8. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave & Alex Shelley (ROH Tag Team Title Match)


I will definetly be picking up these DVD's just for the Double-Main Events.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Those covers are rather shit, shame as ROH have really been putting out some real sweet looking box art this year. 

Still looks like I'm going to have to make an order and get myself into debt again.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I will be buying those DVD's.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My likely order will be:

Dragon Gate Challenge
Supercard Of Honor
Better Than Our Best 
The 100th Show

I hope I can get some money together and order them tomorrow.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Supercard is one of the best shows I have purchased this year.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Both of those shows look fairly good.I might get them with my next order.


----------



## shawnesty23

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i order 4 dvds and recieved them today but i also ordered chs of era of honor begins but instead of teh $3 vhs tape i got the dvd, and i dont think they charged me extra


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'll be taking advantage of the buy 3 get 1 free sale soon. Weekend of champions included so I can keep up to date with the releases.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can't wait for Ring of Homicide to come out. I swear, even if I was there live, it is easily in the Top 10 ROH events ever. Just amazing matches from top to bottom, and Daizee Haze pulled out the sickest move I've ever seen a girl, and most guys, ever do. She destroyed Yang


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I will be picking those two up this weekend along with two others. I dont know what my others will be yet. Probably a shoot and a older show.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ill be buying weekend of champions night 2, but ill give night one a miss. Im going to wait until Ring of Homicide and Destiny come out though.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone know when Ring of Homicide will be out? I can't wait to relive the experience and see Aries/Strong vs Briscoes one more time...along with the main event of course.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Anyone know when Ring of Homicide will be out? I can't wait to relive the experience and see Aries/Strong vs Briscoes one more time...along with the main event of course.




^ Probably in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROH DVD turnaround is around 6 weeks usually. But 6 weeks from Ring of Homicide is tomorrow! 

Id venture to say that they could be out next week, but with 2 shows this weekend to produce, they will probably be out in around 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I agree with Spartan Ring of Homicide's atomosher was crazy when Homicide's music hit I marked out like it was the first time I have ever seen him, not to mention the brawl with Necro was stiff as hell.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm going to use the Buy 3 Get 1 Free and need some help. Heres what I'm already buying.

1. Weekend of Champions Night 1
2. Weekend of Champions Night 2
3. Straight Shootin' with Christian

Here are the ones that I want. Also keep in mind that they only have I think 2004 and up at the show but I'm not sure.

The Era of Honor Begins
World Title Classic
The Future Is Now
One Year Anniversary Show
Generation Next
War of the Wire
ROH Reborn Stage Two
ROH Reborn Stage One
All Star Extravaganza II
Death Before Dishonor II Pt. 1
Death Before Dishonor II Pt. 2
Night of the Champions
Crowning A Champion
Empire State Showdown
ROH Reborn: Completion
Tag Wars 2006 (If I get this then I have everything from 2006)

Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
Straight Shootin' with Christopher Daniels
Straight Shootin' with Steve Corino
Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The Future Is Now


----------



## Kurt F'N Angle!

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Tag Wars 2006 (If I get this then I have everything from 2006)


It is a really fun show IMO, and the main event is great.


----------



## ECWLIVES!!!!!!!

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just got on the ROH website and found out that it has the buy 3 get 1 free deal. Since i have not seen any ROH and have heard that it is really good what should i get?


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If you have none than get

1. Supercard of Honor
2. Better Than Our Best
3. Dragon Gate Challenge
4. Manhattan Mayhem


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The main event for tag wars is great besides that I thought the show was fairly good I think the Trios Tournament >>> Tag Wars.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I forgot to add Night of Tribute. So Night of Tribute or The Future Is Now for my last pick.


----------



## Kurt F'N Angle!

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> The main event for tag wars is great besides that I thought the show was fairly good I think the Trios Tournament >>> Tag Wars.


Can't say i have seen the Trios Tournament, but i like all these matches from Tag Wars:

Matt Sydal, Jimmy Yang & Jack Evans vs. Adam Pearce, Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (Trios Tournament 2006 Semi Finals)
Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley & Abyss vs. Tony Mamaluke, Sal Rinauro & Jay Fury (Trios Tournament 2006 Semi Finals)
Trios Tournament 2006 Finals
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal (ROH Tag Team Title Match) 
Nigel McGuinness vs. Delirious
None of them were ***** but they are all fun matches.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

dman, The Future is Now is a great show, definitely worth the buy. Aries vs Low Ki is worth it alone, but I think Gibson vs Homicide stole the show. Not to mention Rave vs Cabana which is a really well-constructed (and funny) match.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks everyone. It looks like The Future Is Now is my last pick.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The thing that I liked about the Trios show was that they had the feuds build up during the night with the Rottweilers and the GenNext, CM Punk and The Embassy.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

You know the two shows that are in the UK in August . Do you think they will be released on DVD?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah of course they will be, aren't they just continuation of ROH shows not like special events like WWE house shows.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Of course they will be on DVD.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Of course they will be on DVD.


----------



## Kurt F'N Angle!

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



david2006efc said:


> You know the two shows that are in the UK in August . Do you think they will be released on DVD?


Most Definetly.

These will just be like any other ROH Shows.


----------



## ECWLIVES!!!!!!!

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Between The Future is Now or At Our Best which is the better of the two.


----------



## roh_fan_107

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

just finished ordering weekend of champions night 2, cant wait.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



ECWLIVES!!!!!!! said:


> Between The Future is Now or At Our Best which is the better of the two.




^ I'd probably go with The Future Is Now on that one. You have Homicide vs James Gibson, Roderick Strong vs CM Punk, & Low Ki vs Austin Aries.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The Future is Now


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Rate my first order in many many months:

Dragon Gate Challenge
Supercard Of Honor
Better Than Our Best
The 100th Show


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Rate my first order in many many months:
> 
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Supercard Of Honor
> Better Than Our Best
> *The 100th Show*


No....no....no...NO! NO! NO!

The 100th Show....IMO of course...just wasn't good. The main event brawl wasn't worth the purchase, simply because it just wasn't that well structured. I mean if you really wanna see the main event, then buy it, and you might enjoy it...but the rest of the show was just decent. For such a huge milestone, it was a real let-down.

Then again, you'll be getting it for free with the 3 for 1 sale...but still, just could have been a lot better. Any other shows you're thinking about buying?


----------



## Kurt F'N Angle!

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Rate my first order in many many months:
> 
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Supercard Of Honor
> Better Than Our Best
> The 100th Show


Great order.

Dragon Gate challange is great and SOH & BTOB are two of the best shows in ROH History.

The 100th show is great too. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs The Briscoes was pretty great as well, and I really think the Briscoes are better now than they’ve ever been. AJ diving to stop the spike jay driller at the end made for a really memorable finish.

The ROH/CZW brawl is every bit as great as the live reports suggested. It really came across as total out-of-control hateful insanity, out as well as any no-dq match I’ve ever seen. And despite being a long-ish match with mostly crowd brawling, it never got old... mainly because they spaced out a series of one-on-one in-ring showdowns between the main sets of rivals (Joe and Hero, Pearce and Necro, Whitmer and Super Dragon). There were a ton of brutal spots (highlight: Joe preparing to drop Necro onto two chairs, then pausing because he’s thought of a more painful way to arrange the chairs), and the spots all meant something because they were presented as pivotal parts of the match, and not as randomly thrown together hardcore spots. All in all, this was my favorite ROH brawl, and one of my favorite ROH matches ever.

The Danielson matches and promos were incredible. Here, like at “Arena Warfare,” Danielson does a tremendous job of interacting with the hostile CZW fans.... insulting the CZW side, playing up to the ROH side, being a mentor to his students, but still being a cocky prick to everyone. The short Cabana match was fun, with the finish being totally shocking and believable--- just a really great and original way of starting the rivalry for future title matches. But the Delirious match is a hundred times better. Delirious takes a vicious beating, with all sorts of great bullying and mask-tearing... but he keeps fighting until he’s bloody and unconscious, and comes out looking like a total star. It’s really impressive how this show launched two big world title feuds in two totally different ways.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It was between that and Weekend of Champions Night 2, but yeah really fancy seeing the 100th show.


----------



## Kurt F'N Angle!

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> It was between that and Weekend of Champions Night 2, but yeah really fancy seeing the 100th show.


I say you order 100th show and then get Weekend of Champions: Night 2 in your next order.

You will not be dissapointed with your order.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Kurt F'N Angle! said:


> The ROH/CZW brawl is every bit as great as the live reports suggested. It really came across as total out-of-control hateful insanity, out as well as any no-dq match I’ve ever seen. And despite being a long-ish match with mostly crowd brawling, it never got old... mainly because they spaced out a series of one-on-one in-ring showdowns between the main sets of rivals (Joe and Hero, Pearce and Necro, Whitmer and Super Dragon). There were a ton of brutal spots (highlight: Joe preparing to drop Necro onto two chairs, then pausing because he’s thought of a more painful way to arrange the chairs), and the spots all meant something because they were presented as pivotal parts of the match, and not as randomly thrown together hardcore spots. All in all, this was my favorite ROH brawl, and one of my favorite ROH matches ever.
> 
> The Danielson matches and promos were incredible. Here, like at “Arena Warfare,” Danielson does a tremendous job of interacting with the hostile CZW fans.... insulting the CZW side, playing up to the ROH side, being a mentor to his students, but still being a cocky prick to everyone. The short Cabana match was fun, with the finish being totally shocking and believable--- just a really great and original way of starting the rivalry for future title matches. But the Delirious match is a hundred times better. Delirious takes a vicious beating, with all sorts of great bullying and mask-tearing... but he keeps fighting until he’s bloody and unconscious, and comes out looking like a total star. It’s really impressive how this show launched two big world title feuds in two totally different ways.


Well, I doubt you wrote all that, but anyway, allow me to debate that.

First off, a TON of brutal spots? Not even. There were a few spots here and there, and they were definitely cool spots, but overall it wasn't as great as the live reports said. And saying it wasn't all thrown together...yes, yes it WAS all thrown together, almost any hardcore match is, and this one especially. Not to mention that the whole match is basically Joe, Whitmer, Necro, and some other CZW guy. Pearce, Hero, Dragon, etc are either on the ground for 90% of the match or running out in the crowd doing something random. It ended up being like 2v2 or even 1v2 for most of the brawl. And then the crowd...well...for a main event that's supposed to depend on crowd atmosphere to be so tremendous (CZW vs ROH fans), it was a let-down. The crowd wasn't 'dead' exactly, but it was just really...well....not alive, unless one of the spots just happened. It's tough to explain, but definitely not the amazing atmosphere the live reports suggest. I'm not saying it was a bad match, I enjoyed it, but it's not worth the DVD purchase and the match wasn't as good as the live reports said.

Then you talk about Danielson. Yes, his promos were awesome at 100th show, but you want someone to buy the DVD because he played a good bully in his short match against Delirious? And he squashed Colt in 5 minutes? Neither match was 'good', mainly because it didn't have any time, and it was only there to setup two branches of feuds. Nothing else on the DVD besides the main event stands out for a purchase, and even the main event didn't seem worth the purchase.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well I'm starting to change my mind now.....


----------



## Kurt F'N Angle!

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Your must not be a fan of hardcore wrestling as this was the best hardcore match i have seen i a long time.

Colt vs Danielson wasn't very good but it started a storyline where colt said he was going back to the bottome and make his way back to the top.

And i wouldn't say that Danielson/Delirious was short, it got 15 minutes and was pretty good.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Kurt F'N Angle! said:


> Your must not be a fan of hardcore wrestling as this was the best hardcore match i have seen i a long time.
> 
> Colt vs Danielson wasn't very good but it started a storyline where colt said he was going back to the bottome and make his way back to the top.
> 
> And i wouldn't say that Danielson/Delirious was short, it got 15 minutes and was pretty good.


Well I'm glad you enjoyed the main event. See, I AM a fan of hardcore wrestling, but the difference between us is that I know what I'm talking about 

And Danielson/Delirious WAS short. It was 15 minutes yeah, but it didn't really do anything, know what I mean? It was Danielson beating down on him basically the entire time. Maybe I'm not making sense or not making it clear since I'm early, but yeah, the 100th Show isn't that great.


----------



## Kurt F'N Angle!

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

You didn't think it was great, i thought it was. our opinions are not gonna change.

Discussion over.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Kurt F'N Angle! said:


> You didn't think it was great, i thought it was. our opinions are not gonna change.
> 
> Discussion over.


Don't act like a smartass, since this is your second or third time rejoining, it's probably not the best thing to do.

I gave my opinions and debated yours, so suddenly you want the discussion over? Okay, fine.


----------



## Kurt F'N Angle!

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Don't act like a smartass, since this is your second or third time rejoining, it's probably not the best thing to do.
> 
> I gave my opinions and debated yours, so suddenly you want the discussion over? Okay, fine.


Our opinions are not gonna change are they?

Thats why i said stop.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^
Ok you all debated now end this shit.


----------



## Kurt F'N Angle!

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> ^^^^^^^
> Ok you all debated now end this shit.


That was 4 hours ago man.


----------



## ECWLIVES!!!!!!!

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Rate this list as this is probably what i am going to order for the buy 3 get 1 free list.

Best of Samoa Joe Volume 3: ROH Legend

At Our Best 

The Future Is Now

Main Event Spectacles


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Best of Samoa Joe Volume 3: ROH Legend
> 
> At Our Best
> 
> The Future Is Now
> 
> Main Event Spectacles


Do you have any of the new shows like Dragon Gate Challenge, Supercard and Better Than our Best? if you not I would suggest getting those instead of the last 3 DVD's on your list.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm getting mostly new shows and them going back to for old shows, just seems smarter to be watching the more current action.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I agree unless he is going after Manhatten Mayhem.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> I'm getting mostly new shows and them going back to for old shows, just seems smarter to be watching the more current action.


Same here.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just watched both of the Weekend of Champion DVD's and I must say that Nigel McGuinness vs Christopher Daniels from night 1, Aries and Strong vs The Embassy from night 2 are really underrated matches this year. I recommend buying this DVD even though Night 2 was the overall better show. I will be picking up How we roll and Ring of Homicide in a couple of weeks when ever they are released.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I just watched both of the Weekend of Champion DVD's and I must say that Nigel McGuinness vs Christopher Daniels from night 1, Aries and Strong vs The Embassy from night 2 are really underrated matches this year. I recommend buying this DVD even though Night 2 was the overall better show. I will be picking up How we roll and Ring of Homicide in a couple of weeks when ever they are released.




^ Thanks for the help man, I was a bit "iffy" on Weekend of Champions Night 1, but I think I'll definitely be picking it up now.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just wondering what you guys think the best Samoa Joe 'best of' is?

Vol 1, 2 or 3?

I was thinking volume 2 but I wanted to get some opinions before I ordered.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I just watched both of the Weekend of Champion DVD's and I must say that Nigel McGuinness vs Christopher Daniels from night 1, Aries and Strong vs The Embassy from night 2 are really underrated matches this year. I recommend buying this DVD even though Night 2 was the overall better show. I will be picking up How we roll and Ring of Homicide in a couple of weeks when ever they are released.


Hey cide, how was Dragon VS McGuiness??? I cant wait to see this match.

Advice needed people.

Im buying the 100th show, Ring of Homicide and Night of Champions 2,

what should i get for my free show. Weekend of champions night 1? Or How we roll?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is Ring of Homicide coming out this friday? So much talk about how great the show was, I really feel I need to see it.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Is Ring of Homicide coming out this friday? So much talk about how great the show was, I really feel I need to see it.


Your new sig/avatar = j/o material. But, back on topic

It SHOULD be out this friday or next friday, and honestly I can't wait. Definitely in the Top 10 shows of all time (and I can say that having seen the 'better' half of the ROH shows). Me being their live probably made it a bit better, but looking at it logically and unbiased it was just a great show from top to bottom. Delirious was very, very impressive in his match against Danielson. Danielson really brings out the best in people for his title matches, I'll give him that. 

The lowpoint of the night was Homicide/Reyes vs. Dunn/Marcos, simply because it was there to be filmed for ROHwrestling.com, but it was actually still a fun match. The best part is Homicide yelling "BRRRAT! BRRRAT!" while running the ropes....just awesome stuff. Cabana vs Kikitaru could have been a bit longer, but still great stuff from two funny men.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

In the buy 3 get 1 free sale, do you have to pay for shipping on the free items or is that free also?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
im pretty sure you do. I have to, but i am an international customer.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Honor™, I'm overseas too so it's probably the same.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

you know what thinking about it, it depends.

If there is a sale on, and you put all 4 in your basket and type in the get 1 free code, then you got to pay for shipping.

However, if the sale is on and you put 3 shows in your basket, and type the free one in the "special instructions" thing you might not. 

Usually ROH specifies a way to do it. Wait and see i guess


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Hey cide, how was Dragon VS McGuiness??? I cant wait to see this match.


It was a great match but the ending kind of killed my buzz.


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I dunno man, i havent seen them but i am going to order volume 3 because that looks the best imo. 

Does anyone have an opinion on Final Battle 2005, is it worth getting with the buy 3 get 1 free deal.


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



thetruth316 said:


> Just wondering what you guys think the best Samoa Joe 'best of' is?
> 
> Vol 1, 2 or 3?
> 
> I was thinking volume 2 but I wanted to get some opinions before I ordered.



I dunno, i havent seen any of them (new to roh) but i looked at all three and match wise i would say volume 3 looks the best in my opinion. That is what i am getting.

What are everyones thoughts on Final Battle 2005


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Definitely get Final Battle 2005. One of the BEST shows of 2005. You can't be disappointed with it.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I heard that orders including the newer 2006 shows take longer to arrive for UK customers, true?


----------



## Kurt F'N Angle!

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> I heard that orders including the newer 2006 shows take longer to arrive for UK customers, true?


My last order of the 4 latest shows (before WOC) took 6 days to arrive.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Oh that sounds promising.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Kurt F'N Angle! said:


> My last order of the 4 latest shows (before WOC) took 6 days to arrive.


I ordered Dragon Gate and the 100th show 7 days ago... Hopefully they will come before the weekend!


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> I heard that orders including the newer 2006 shows take longer to arrive for UK customers, true?


My first order of 2005 shows took 7 or 8 days to come whereas my last order which included 2006 shows took 15 days so it may be true.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok, well as long as I get it before the summer break I'll be happy.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



ROHWrestling.com said:


> The 100th Show - This item will be back in stock on 7/7. You may order this item however your order will not ship until it's available again.


Fuck fuck fuck, I made my order yesterday, I'm pretty sure this message wasn't there then, well I hope it wasn't.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I ordered yesterday too, and I'm pretty sure that the message wasn't there.

Well hopefully not because I ordered the 100th show too. It should be fine though. I don't remember any notice or anything.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hopefully we got the last two copies.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Hopefully man  I really want to see the show.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Its not so much that show I want to see, its my whole order I really want to see!


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ What shows did you order?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Dragon Gate Challenge
Supercard Of Honor
Better Than Our Best
The 100th Show


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've got Dragon Gate Challenge and Supercard of Honor, and neither of them will disappoint. Supercard of Honor is probably the best show that I've seen. In my opinion Strong vs Danielson from SOH is better than the match at Vendetta.

I'm getting BTOB and 100th show in this order so I look forward to seeing them also.


----------



## Villa12

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



thetruth316 said:


> *I've got Dragon Gate Challenge and Supercard of Honor, and neither of them will disappoint. Supercard of Honor is probably the best show that I've seen. In my opinion Strong vs Danielson from SOH is better than the match at Vendetta*.
> 
> I'm getting BTOB and 100th show in this order so I look forward to seeing them also.


Awesome, I've just ordered both Dragon Gate Challenge and Supercard of Honor. Can't wait till they arrive.
Probally order BTOB and 100th show next.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Supercard Of Honor
> Better Than Our Best
> The 100th Show



Ya this is gonna be my next order also.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> Ya this is gonna be my next order also.


Good choice. I have all of those shows and they are amazing. You will enjoy them.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^

I gotta finish up the Milestone Series.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> ^^
> 
> I gotta finish up the Milestone Series.


Im trying to get every ROH dvd. I got all but 3 for 2006. Soon I will have them all as I just ordered 12 dvds. I ordered the 3 I need for this year so far and 9 from 2005. I am getting there.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

hmm, the fact that the 100th show cant be shipped before 7/7 actually helps my order.

By then hopefully Destiny will be out, and ill get that, the 100th show, weekend of champions night 2 and ring of homicide.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well I'm glad its good news for someone!


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



X/L/AJ said:


> Im trying to get every ROH dvd. I got all but 3 for 2006. Soon I will have them all as I just ordered 12 dvds. I ordered the 3 I need for this year so far and 9 from 2005. I am getting there.


I'm trying to do this to but it will probably never happen for me. Say I buy 4 DVD's then I have to wait like a month tho get the money for new DVD's. So after I buy the four there will be another 2 new ones out so I'll never catch up to all of them. I currently have 35 of 102 shows. I wish I had the money to get more.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm trying to do the same too. I have a few shows missing from 02, 03 and 04 (about 6 or 7 alltogether) Some i'll get at a later date from the ROH site, and some that ROH don't have I can get on the 1UpGames website. I should hopefully be starting my 2005 collection in the next few weeks. Plus my birthday is in 3 month's, so after I do my order in a few weeks, i'll be saving again and any Birthday money I get, i'll be putting that towards more ROH DVD's. I have 47 DVD's currently also, which is good because I only really started my collection after Christmas.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

anyone got a link for the CZW VS ROH brawl from the 100th show? My next order of DVDs wont be here for ages, and i really want to see this match.

Help is appreciated


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> anyone got a link for the CZW VS ROH brawl from the 100th show? My next order of DVDs wont be here for ages, and i really want to see this match.
> 
> Help is appreciated


If no one else has it, I will rip the dvd and up that part for you tomorrow.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
You sir, are a fucking legend.

I was going to order tomorrow, but i might as well wait and see what shows come out in early july because the 100th show cant be shipped until 7/7. 

Thanks again mate.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> You sir, are a fucking legend.
> 
> I was going to order tomorrow, but i might as well wait and see what shows come out in early july because the 100th show cant be shipped until 7/7.
> 
> Thanks again mate.


Do u want any certain format? I am gonna rip it now. I can do whatever. 

Edit: I don't think your on anymore. I'll just do Xvid.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
Im on im on.

Fuck that would be awesome.

I dont mind which format. I downloaded the Divx codec yesterday, so it will all work i think.


----------



## Kurt F'N Angle!

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> $10 DVD Sale Returns!!!
> 
> To celebrate the 4th of July weekend, Ring of Honor is bringing back the very popular $10 sale on DVD's!. Here are the details on this great sale.
> 
> You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:
> 
> -Round Robin Challenge 3/30/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels, Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels, Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Night of Appreciation 4/27/02 (Eddie Guerrero & The Amazing Red vs. Joel & Jose Maximo, AJ Styles vs. Low Ki)
> -Road to the Title 6/22/02 (Low Ki vs. The Amazing Red, AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels)
> -Crowning A Champion 7/27/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Spanky vs. Doug Williams 60 Minute Iron Man Match)
> -Honor Invades Boston 8/24/02 (Low Ki vs. AJ Styles, Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe)
> -Scramble Madness 11/16/02 (10 Man Scramble Match, Doug Williams vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles)
> -Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Epic Encounter 4/12/03 (Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
> -Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Samoa Joe vs. Paul London plus Jeff Hardy)
> -Glory By Honor II 9/20/03 (Terry Funk vs. CM Punk, Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels)
> -Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles, 1st Scramble Cage Match)
> -War of the Wire 11/29/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide in a barbed wire match, Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles for the ROH World Title)
> -Second Year Anniversary 2/14/03 (Pure Wrestling Title Tournament, Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Dan Maff)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Punk & Cabana vs. The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles, Homicide vs. Danielson)
> -Generation Next 5/22/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Generation Next vs. The Briscoe Brothers, John Walters, & Jimmy Rave)
> -Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Testing the Limit 8/7/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries, 2 out of 3 falls)
> -Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04 (Scramble Cage Match, Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk vs. Homicide)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match)
> -It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
> -Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3 2/26/05 (Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe, Danielson vs. Homicide, Punk vs. Rave)
> -Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
> -Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
> -Best of the American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide for the ROH World Title, one night tournament)
> -Final Showdown 5/13/05 (Danielson vs. Homicide in a cage, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave in a cage, Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match)
> -Future Is Now 6/12/06 (Low Ki vs. Austin Aries, CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson)
> -Sign of Dishonor 7/8/06 (AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave, Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide, Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Escape From New York 7/9/06 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong ROH Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries, Homicide vs. Jay Lethal)


I will buy one of these DVD's.

So can everyone tell what the best one is?


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

$10 DVD sale returning is awesome. I just wish they'd put all the 3rd Anniversary shows at $10, instead of putting #3 at $10. Because I don't mind paying $20 for Joe/Punk III and FB '04, and Manhatten Mayhem. But I don't really want to pay $45 for TAS Pt.1 & Pt. 2


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> *posted by Kurt F'N Angle!*
> 
> -Round Robin Challenge 3/30/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels, Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels, Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Night of Appreciation 4/27/02 (Eddie Guerrero & The Amazing Red vs. Joel & Jose Maximo, AJ Styles vs. Low Ki)
> -Road to the Title 6/22/02 (Low Ki vs. The Amazing Red, AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels)
> -Crowning A Champion 7/27/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Spanky vs. Doug Williams 60 Minute Iron Man Match)
> -Honor Invades Boston 8/24/02 (Low Ki vs. AJ Styles, Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe)
> -Scramble Madness 11/16/02 (10 Man Scramble Match, Doug Williams vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles)
> -Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)


Can somebody please recomend a DVD from the list above please?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Damn it, really would like to take advantage of the sale, but after just making an order my funds are sadly rather low.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Damn it, really would like to take advantage of the sale, but after just making an order my funds are sadly rather low.


I was just going to start with the latest DVD's and then work my way backwards but i am going to order one from 2002 now because they are on sale. Sadly I can only order one at this time.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It works out better value for money to order atleast 2-3 dvds due to all the shipping costs, in my opinion.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I know it does work out cheaper when you buy a few at once. But i can't because i'm really short of cash at the moment i have to pay quite alot of credit card bills today with it being the end of the month.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Then wait till you have the funds, it saves money.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



david2006efc said:


> Can somebody please recomend a DVD from the list above please?


I've heard that Road to the Title is very good.


Also Kurt F'N Angle I would pick either Final Showdown, Nowhere to Run, The Future is Now or Escape from New York.

I'd go with Nowhere to Run as It's one of the best shows from 2005.


----------



## Kurt F'N Angle!

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I'd go with Nowhere to Run as It's one of the best shows from 2005.


Thx, i'll think about it.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



thetruth316 said:


> I've heard that Road to the Title is very good.


I will go and have a look at that now, thanks.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone fancy uploading the Christian Shoot? I plan on buying it some time this year but I'm low on money and I really would love to see it. Unless it counts as a full show. 

If you don't want it being leached then you couild just PM it to me.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I didn't realise with the sale that it worked out so cheap in GBP so i ordered two  so with shipping it will cost me around £16 for



> ROH067DVD Nowhere To Run- Chicago Ridge, IL 5/14/05 (DVD) $10.00 1 $10.00
> ROH004DVD Road to the Title- Philadelphia, PA 6/22/02 (DVD) $10.00 1 $10.00
> 
> Tax Total - $0.00
> Product Total - $20.00
> Shipping Total - $9.50
> Grand Total - $29.50


I only got Nowhere To Run because someone has just recomended it to someone else so i might as well get it.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Nowhere to Run is great, you won't be disappointed with it.

Punk vs Rave, Danielson vs Aries, Homicide vs Doug Williams and Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs Alex Shelley & Delirious are all great matches. Definately one of the best 2005 shows.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can anyone give me three DVD's to get off the $10 sale? I already have 
Death Before Dishonor, 
Main Event Spectacles, 
Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3, 
Final Showdown, 
Nowhere To Run, 
Future Is Now, and 
Escape From New York. Thanks for any help.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Can anyone give me three DVD's to get off the $10 sale? I already have
> Death Before Dishonor,
> Main Event Spectacles,
> Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3,
> Final Showdown,
> Nowhere To Run,
> Future Is Now, and
> Escape From New York. Thanks for any help.


Midnight Express Reunion
Testing The Limit
Death Before Dishonor Night 1


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks -Mystery-. Good to see your officially back.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

-Testing the Limit 8/7/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries, 2 out of 3 falls) 
-Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04 (Scramble Cage Match, Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk vs. Homicide) 
-Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match) 

That's what I'd choose. Scramble Cage Melee is an underrated show IMO and has some really fun matches on it. Joe vs Punk vs Homicide was a great match, and a pretty stong undercard as well, not to mention the Scramble Cage Match and it's sick ending. The other two shows just seem to stand out amonst the list and have strong cards for the most part, but if you are looking at earlier stuff I'd also reccomend Epic Encounter instead of Midnight Express Reunion.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Midnight Express Reunion
The Future is Now
Testing The Limit


----------



## shawnesty23

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i need to get some of these 10 shows.
does midnight express reunion have a good undercard or just the main eevnt good?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Overall its a good show but Joe vs Danielson is a match you wont forget.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

well i just finished watching the main event of the 100th show on a download, since my dvd wont be here for a while.

I must say, i was very happy with the match. The brawl was excellent, and despite the big spots it still would have been a great match. The intensity and electricity was there, and everyone involved should be commended for a fantastic display.

Id give it ***3/4, maybe even ****


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> well i just finished watching the main event of the 100th show on a download, since my dvd wont be here for a while.
> 
> I must say, i was very happy with the match. The brawl was excellent, and despite the big spots it still would have been a great match. The intensity and electricity was there, and everyone involved should be commended for a fantastic display.
> 
> Id give it ***3/4, maybe even ****


Really? I gave it ***1/2 at most, and I'm not as much of a harsh grader as you. It was one of those matches made for the fans enjoyment at the live show, didn't come off well on DVD, which you gotta admit. The camera kept changing so you couldn't focus on the action, and because of that, it looked like Super Dragon, Adam Pearce, and Chris Hero did maybe 2 things in the entire 35+ minute brawl. The spots were excellent and it had the nice hardcore feel to it, but it was meant for the LIVE crowd, just like the TNA Sacrifice 05 main event. Hopefully that makes sense...just watching it on DVD, it didn't translate well. Not a bad match, but buying the DVD just for that main event? No.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I thought the match was good. Everyone has their opinion but I got into it. And on a side note if anyone is interested keep an eye on the media forum cause I am posting the follow up in a way as I am cutting/uploading Whitmer vs Super Dragon from Weekend of Champions Night 2. It will be up in about an hour if anyone cares.

Plus...you are at BTR Spartan? So am I as you may have seen. Jon is a good guy. I lost the url to the site though.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Uhh...this is a new BTR. The old BTR forum shut down...so now, me, Imperfect, and Placebo started Beyond The Ropes™ wrestling forum! Feel free to join...

Oh, and THANK YOU for uploading Whitmer vs Dragon, I really wanted to see this match. I'm a huge fan of Whitmer and from the little I've seen of Dragon, he sees awesome. How would you rate the match?


----------



## bringer of doom

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well, the ten dollar sale's rolled around again and this time I'm looking to get a few best of's, any recommendations?


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Uhh...this is a new BTR. The old BTR forum shut down...so now, me, Imperfect, and Placebo started Beyond The Ropes™ wrestling forum! Feel free to join...
> 
> Oh, and THANK YOU for uploading Whitmer vs Dragon, I really wanted to see this match. I'm a huge fan of Whitmer and from the little I've seen of Dragon, he sees awesome. How would you rate the match?


Ah, well maybe I'll check the new BTR out. You guys are all cool so it should be a good forum. 

As for the match. It's a lot of striking and spots. It good though. Very entertaining. It starts out with Ace and Pearce brawling with Webb and Necro. Imagine that, all CZW vs ROH matches start like that. Then it turns into Whitmer vs Super Dragon. Note that Whitmer's neck is still messed up. They both take quite a beating. It will be worth the download.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Really? I gave it ***1/2 at most, and I'm not as much of a harsh grader as you. It was one of those matches made for the fans enjoyment at the live show, didn't come off well on DVD, which you gotta admit. The camera kept changing so you couldn't focus on the action, and because of that, it looked like Super Dragon, Adam Pearce, and Chris Hero did maybe 2 things in the entire 35+ minute brawl. The spots were excellent and it had the nice hardcore feel to it, but it was meant for the LIVE crowd, just like the TNA Sacrifice 05 main event. Hopefully that makes sense...just watching it on DVD, it didn't translate well. Not a bad match, but buying the DVD just for that main event? No.


It was a bit choppy, but you cant expect too much camera wise from ROH. They dont have the budget for replays and all that kind of thing. Would i buy the dvd just for this match? Hell no, but looking at the rest of the card, id say this is a good finish to what seems like a pretty ok card.

Funny was the fans chanting "MOTY" after the match. Thats a little generous. haha.

Im not going to download Whitmer VS Dragon, as i want to watch the entire weekend of champions night 2 in succession.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Most hardcore brawls are meant for the crowd anyway since they go all over but the match was perfect to see live.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was just looking through the ROH site and found that Vidoes were only $3 and $6 each. Just wondering why people decide to pay alot more for DVD's?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

As DVD's are better, in every way.


----------



## Villa12

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> As DVD's are better, in every way.


Definatly, I have an ROH VHS and the difference in quality is huge. If your going to buy ROH, DVD's are the best.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



bringer of doom said:


> Well, the ten dollar sale's rolled around again and this time I'm looking to get a few best of's, any recommendations?


Best of Austin Aries
Best of Roderick Strong
Best of Homicide MVP 2003
Best of Bryan Danielson


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Well, the ten dollar sale's rolled around again and this time I'm looking to get a few best of's, any recommendations?


You should get Best of Cabana if your a fan of his.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I will probably be getting three best of's and two shows with the $10 sale what ones should I get.I have some in mind,but I want some opinions from you before I order.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



JOHNCENA_93 said:


> I will probably be getting three best of's and two shows with the $10 sale what ones should I get.I have some in mind,but I want some opinions from you before I order.


*Shows:*
Nowhere To Run
Final Showdown

*Best Ofs:*
Best of Bryan Danielson- World's Finest 
Best of Homicide- MVP 2003 
Best of Austin Aries- Wrestling Machine


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



JOHNCENA_93 said:


> I will probably be getting three best of's and two shows with the $10 sale what ones should I get.I have some in mind,but I want some opinions from you before I order.


*Shows:* 

Escape From New York
Nowhere to Run

*Best ofs:*

Best of Homicide - MVP 2003
Best of Roderick Strong - Suffering is Inevitable
Best of Bryan Danielson


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Best of Colt Cabana - Good Times, Great Memories 
Best of Homicide- MVP 2003 
Best of Austin Aries- Wrestling Machine

Full Show
Manhatten Mayhem
Nowhere to Run

^^^^
I would get those two full shows because you can witness the Jimmy Rave/CM Punk feud escalate into a brutal cage match at NTR.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yes! Well I just placed an order. Here it is.



Best of Homicide - MVP 2003 (DVD)
Main Event Spectacles - Elizabeth, NJ 11/1/03 (DVD)
War of the Wire - Framingham, MA 11/29/03 (DVD)
Sign of Dishonor - Long Island, NY 7/8/05 (DVD)
Escape From New York - New York, NY 7/9/05 (DVD)
Fourth Anniversary Show - Edison, NJ 2/25/06 (DVD)
Arena Warfare - Philadelphia, PA 3/11/06 (DVD)
Dragon Gate Challenge - Detroit, MI 3/30/06 (DVD)
Supercard Of Honor - Chicago Ridge, IL 3/31/06 (2 Disc Set)
Better Than Our Best - Chicago Ridge, IL 4/1/06 (DVD)



God, I can't wait until the get here. I guess I'll have to pick up Best in the World and The 100th Show another time to complete the Milestone Series.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Nice order Alvin, you'll love Supercard of Honor and Dragon Gate Challenge.


----------



## randyorton24

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I never seen a ROH show, so what would you recommend for a first time watcher of ROH?


----------



## Juventud2222

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone else think that the *Generation next vs Blood Generation* 3 man tag match was better than the ROH Blood *Generation vs Do Fixer *tag match of the year contender?

The pace really picks up in the final stage of the match, and the crowd was new to most of the moves/spots in the match. It was quite hard to tell who would win.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



randyorton24 said:


> I never seen a ROH show, so what would you recommend for a first time watcher of ROH?



I'd recommend Supercard of Honor and Manhattan Mayhem.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Question:

I am thinking about ordering Arena Warfare as part of my next order to round out the milestone series, i have already seen Shelly VS Danielson and its my favourite match this entire year. (Not the best one, but the one i enjoyed the most).

But apart from that, is there anything on the dvd worth watching? I dont care about the CZW angle, in terms of workrate and good wrestling, is there any other worthwhile matches on the card?


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i would recommend Best of Samoa Joe Volume 3, Dragon Gate Challenge, Main Event Spectacles, or Better Than Our Best, all worth the money.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Honor, how long does it usually take for orders to arrive in Australia and how high are the postage fees?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> Question:
> 
> I am thinking about ordering Arena Warfare as part of my next order to round out the milestone series, i have already seen Shelly VS Danielson and its my favourite match this entire year. (Not the best one, but the one i enjoyed the most).
> 
> But apart from that, is there anything on the dvd worth watching? I dont care about the CZW angle, in terms of workrate and good wrestling, is there any other worthwhile matches on the card?


Aries/Sydal is a very good match, the Tag Team Scrabble is an enjoyable match, Strong/Yang is a decent match, and Cabana/Daniels/Joe isn't a bad match despite Joe coming out of nowhere at the end.


----------



## Juventud2222

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> Honor, how long does it usually take for orders to arrive in Australia and how high are the postage fees?


Hey dude, im in Perth WA, and it took me about a week. Maybe a day more or less. Postage is about 7.00 and 2.50 per extra item.

I was really suprised how quick it came over, thats why im going to keep ordering from them. Considering were on the other side of the world.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Aries/Sydal is a very good match, the Tag Team Scrabble is an enjoyable match, Strong/Yang is a decent match, and Cabana/Daniels/Joe isn't a bad match despite Joe coming out of nowhere at the end.


So if you took out Shelly VS Danielson, would it still be a worthy show to buy?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> So if you took out Shelly VS Danielson, would it still be a worthy show to buy?


Hmm...thats a tough call. Danielson/Shelley was my highest rated match for the night (4 stars) while I gave everything else between 3 and 4 stars. I'd have to say its something that you'll want to eventually get but it can be put on hold for awhile until maybe a Buy 3, Get 1 Free sale.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^
Yeah thats what im thinking. Im going to get Weekend of Champions Night 2, Ring of Homicide, The 100th show, and EITHER Arena warfare or Destiny as my free choice.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Yeah thats what im thinking. Im going to get Weekend of Champions Night 2, Ring of Homicide, The 100th show, and EITHER Arena warfare or Destiny as my free choice.


You are going to enjoy Ring of Homicide the two main event matches caused an uproar in the arena that night, you will not understand how tough Necro is unless you see him live that suplex from Homicide made me hurt . I also purchased both Weekend of Champions to add to my collection. 

With the sale I will pick up Ring of Homicide, How We Roll, and a new FIP show. I'm not sure what I will use the free choice on FIP Crystal River, I heard good things about Homicide vs Austin Aries. When the 100th show came out I was told it was not that good anyone who has that DVD can you give a review on the full show? I will start ordering more of their DVD's after the buy three, get one free sale.


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok I am going to get 5 dvds for the 10.00 sale, so what does everyone suggest, best ofs or complete shows, but i think that i am going to get The Future Is Now as my first choice, four more to go.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



RVD=ECW said:


> ok I am going to get 5 dvds for the 10.00 sale, so what does everyone suggest, best ofs or complete shows, but i think that i am going to get The Future Is Now as my first choice, four more to go.




Main Event Spectacles
War of the Wire
The Final Showdown
Nowhere To Run
Sign of Dishonor
Escape from New York


I know its more than you asked for but those are some good shows I really recommend getting with the $10 sale.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



RVD=ECW said:


> ok I am going to get 5 dvds for the 10.00 sale, so what does everyone suggest, best ofs or complete shows, but i think that i am going to get The Future Is Now as my first choice, four more to go.


I'd get a mixture of best of's and full shows. I'd recommend:

Best of Austin Aries- Wrestling Machine
The Final Showdown
Escape from New York
Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering is Inevitable
Sign of Dishonor
Nowhere to Run
Best of Homicide- MVP 2003
Best of Generation Next- Our Time is Now

I know you said 4, but all of the above shows are definately worth a look.


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok here's my list so far.

Glory By Honor (2 Disc Set listed at 25 but is 10 so i figured i might as well get it)

Best of Generation Next: Our Time is Now

The Future Is Now

Escape From New York

The Final Showdown

(Thinking about Nowhere to Run is The Future is Now worth more than NWTR?)


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



RVD=ECW said:


> ok here's my list so far.
> 
> Glory By Honor (2 Disc Set listed at 25 but is 10 so i figured i might as well get it)
> 
> Best of Generation Next: Our Time is Now
> 
> The Future Is Now
> 
> Escape From New York
> 
> The Final Showdown
> 
> (Thinking about Nowhere to Run is The Future is Now worth more than NWTR?)




^ Nowhere To Run is definitely one of the best 2005 shows and is much better looking and rated than The Future is Now, in my opinion I'd go for Nowhere To Run.


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sweet, Nowhere to Run it is.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> When the 100th show came out I was told it was not that good anyone who has that DVD can you give a review on the full show? I will start ordering more of their DVD's after the buy three, get one free sale.


Heres a quick review. 

Christopher Daniels vs. Claudio Castagnoli **¾
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Yang ***
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Homicide & Ricky Reyes **½
Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana *¾
Derrick Dempsey vs. Pelle Primeau *¼
Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ***¾
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Matt Sydal & AJ Styles ***¾
Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce & BJ Whitmer vs. Chris Hero, Super Dragon & Necro Butcher ****¼


If you want to read about the show go here. http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/video_reviews/42322/ROH-//The-100th-Show//-DVD-Review.htm


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Briscoes vs AJ/Sydal should be really good. I'd buy the show just to see that. The card doesnt look that great, overall.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The card doesnt look great but I really enjoyed the show. The main event was incredible and Danielson was hilarious throughout the show. There was only two bad matches and they were the Student match and Danielson vs Cabana which only went 5 minutes.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm currently working on a show review for the 100th Show and it should be up later this afternoon.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I gotta head out right now, so I'll just give a quick * review of 100th Show:

1. Christopher Daniels vs. Claudio Castagnoli **

2. Jimmy Yang vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Four Corner Survival) ***

3. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Homicide & Ricky Reyes (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ***1/2

4. Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana (ROH World Title Match) *

5. Derek Dempsey vs. Pelle Primeau *1/2

6. Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious (ROH World Title Match) **

7. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ***3/4

8. Jim Cornette vs. John Zandig (Verbal Debate) DUD

9. Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce, & BJ Whitmer vs. Chris Hero, Necro Butcher, & Super Dragon (ROH vs. CZW) ****

Overall- ***1/2


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow every review for the show isn't all that positive, sad seeing as it was the 100th show.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Wow every review for the show is poor, sad seeing as it was the 100th show.


Right now I'm at Briscoes/Styles & Sydal and I haven't rated anything but Danielson/Cabana and Dempsey/Primeau lower than 3 stars. I was there live and so far this show has come out great on tape.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for the review Lax.


----------



## Ring Of Honor

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I thought 100th show was decent, the promos were the best ive ever seen on a dvd defetally. Matches were alright, aj/sydal vs briscoes was good, Main event was good, and the rest were decent.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Im going to go watch DG Challenge, be back lata with my review.


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well I am knew at all of this ROH stuff. I didn't even know ROH exsisted until Sparty told me about it. Anyways I was thinking of picking up a dvd. It will be the first time I ever watch ROH, so I'm hoping for some good dvd suggestions. I wanna pull that disk out of the dvd player impressed not dissapointed.

So give some dvd suggestions for a newcomer please.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos™ said:


> Well I am knew at all of this ROH stuff. I didn't even know ROH exsisted until Sparty told me about it. Anyways I was thinking of picking up a dvd. It will be the first time I ever watch ROH, so I'm hoping for some good dvd suggestions. I wanna pull that disk out of the dvd player impressed not dissapointed.
> 
> So give some dvd suggestions for a newcomer please.



Supercard of Honor
Manhattan Mayhem
Dragon Gate Challenge
Vendetta
Nowhere to Run
Steel Cage Warfare


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



thetruth316 said:


> Supercard of Honor
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Vendetta
> Nowhere to Run
> Steel Cage Warfare


What year? Or is it just a diffrent name for every show? I need help on this stuff. I know jack shit about ROH right now.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Supercard of Honor - 2006
Manhattan Mayhem - 2005
Dragon Gate Challenge - 2006
Vendetta - 2005
Nowhere to Run - 2005
Steel Cage Warfare - 2005


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos™ said:


> What year? Or is it just a diffrent name for every show? I need help on this stuff. I know jack shit about ROH right now.


It's a different name for each show.


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



thetruth316 said:


> It's a different name for each show.


Alright thanks man. Out of all of those could you tell me which one is the best because I don't have alot of money. So I'll probably only be able to get one or two.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^
Supercard of Honor and Manhatten are the best overall shows but Vendetta has one of the best matches you will ever see in Roderick Strong vs Bryan Danielson. I would purchase Manhatten Mayhem for a new fan because you will get to see CM Punk, the return of Low Ki, a great pure title match between Samoa Joe and Jay Lethal, another great title match between former partners Alex Shelley and Austin Aries and a fast paced main event match. The undercard is very good aswell you have James Gibson vs Puma and a tag match that could have stole the show IMO.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos™ said:


> Alright thanks man. Out of all of those could you tell me which one is the best because I don't have alot of money. So I'll probably only be able to get one or two.



If you're only getting one then get Manhatten Mayhem. If 2 then get Supercard of Honor aswell.


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Okay thanks Truth and Homicide. I guess I'll get Manhatten Mayham and then if I still have enough money I'll get Supercard of Honor.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i dont know why everyone recommends Steel Cage Warfare, it was an ok event but really was just a one match show, and the cage match only is worth **** anyway.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Im not good with ratings so ill just give you some thoughts of DG challenge

- Homicide and Colt go at it again. Cide nailed that crap out of Colt w/ a chair, while Colts head was in between a ladder. Cool move.

- Reyes beats Collyer with the Dragon Sleeper. Collyer looked good. Im excited to see the First Blood match against Ace Steel...was that any good?

-I dont know how Jimmy Jacobs didnt fall from that fuck up by BJ. Incredible. Both men got nice pops for their efforts.

-Ryo Saito got things going for DG defeating Jimmy Yang in a great fast paced match.

-Once again Delirious does nothing for me and in my view wasted a Bryan Danielson match. Embassy wins.

-Double C beats Hagadorn, who sucks by the way. Hero and Necro come out.

- An awesome match between Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi vs Sydal and AJ.
All 4 were awesome and the finish was nice. Dragon Kid is insane.

-Blood Generation vs Generation Next. Words Cannot Describe.

-Daniels vs Joe was good. Finally nice to see Daniels pin joe in a 1 on 1 match. Hero and Necro come out, and Allision Danger holds Daniels back. Joe kicks some ass and tells us all that ROH is Pro Wrestling. Like we already didnt know that.

Overall Very good show. I recomend it strongly. Blood Gen, Dragon Kid, Genki were all awesome and anyone who hasnt seen Dragon Gate, NEEDS TOO!!


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
Hey Peep, watch the Kid / Genki VS AJ / Sydal match, and have a close look at styles. He dogs it! Bigtime! He wont sell much for Dragon Kid, and generally doesnt try his hardest. Was still a good match though.


----------



## Sonic V.1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was wondering which shoot dvd I should buy Christian's or Micks Foley's .. I'm a huge fan of both but im leaning towards Mick because it's a two disc and , I've been a huge fan of his for years .


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
I havent seen CHristians, but Foley's is pretty good. I would probably get that one, (even though i have no basis for comparison)


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think the best shoot DVD ROH has put out has to be the series with Samoa Joe and CM Punk mainly because of the stories they tell. You would get a big laugh out of the Christian Cage DVD also its funny.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> Hey Peep, watch the Kid / Genki VS AJ / Sydal match, and have a close look at styles. He dogs it! Bigtime! He wont sell much for Dragon Kid, and generally doesnt try his hardest. Was still a good match though.


Dude as I was watching the match, I was saying to myself is this the match Honor said AJ dogs it? I guess it was. Im gonna go back later and re watch it to look closer.


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anybody know if the Best of dvds are worth getting?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> i dont know why everyone recommends Steel Cage Warfare, it was an ok event but really was just a one match show, and the cage match only is worth **** anyway.


Yes I have to admit I was a little dissapointed with Steel Cage Warfare the only two matches I liked were the Danielson/Romero and the steel cage match.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos™ said:


> Anybody know if the Best of dvds are worth getting?


They are all pretty awesome, Best of Austin Aries and Best of Second City Saints probably have the best match selection, but I hear Best of Bryan Danielson is great too.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos™ said:


> Anybody know if the Best of dvds are worth getting?


Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 3 is probably the best Best Of out there with Best of Bryan Danielson a close second.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Best of Homicide
Best of Austin Aries
Best of Bryan Danielson

I have not seen best of Joe III yet but I have the first two.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

With the Straight Shooting DVDs is it just, for example, Christian Cage looking into the camera and anwsering questions. Like how is the presentation done.


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

does anyone have an opinion on best of generation next


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> With the Straight Shooting DVDs is it just, for example, Christian Cage looking into the camera and anwsering questions. Like how is the presentation done.


Yes, the camera is focused on the wrestler(s) while they answer questions and talk about various subjects.




> does anyone have an opinion on best of generation next


Best of Generation Next is a great dvd and if you're thinking on getting it then you won't be disappointed. If you want any more info on the dvd then just ask.


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

thanks man, i have already bought it for the 10 sale, just waiting for it. While im asking what you think about my other choices

Final Countdown
Glory By Honor 2
Escape From New York
Nowhere to Run


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



RVD=ECW said:


> thanks man, i have already bought it for the 10 sale, just waiting for it. While im asking what you think about my other choices
> 
> Final Countdown
> Glory By Honor 2
> Escape From New York
> Nowhere to Run




^ By Final Countdown I guess you mean The Final Showdown


The Final Showdown is a great show, the whole show is very watchable and entertaining except for Matt Stryker vs The Masked Chicago Superstar.

Haven't see GHB 2 so can't comment on it, sorry.


I ordered EFNY in the $10 too and I've heard very good things about it, especially Aries vs Joe and Punk vs Roderick.


Nowhere To Run is a great show and you definitely won't be disappointed with it.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



RVD=ECW said:


> thanks man, i have already bought it for the 10 sale, just waiting for it. While im asking what you think about my other choices
> 
> Final Countdown
> Glory By Honor 2
> Escape From New York
> Nowhere to Run



The Final Showdown is very good. The 4 corner survival will have you laughing throughout, especially the slow-mo wrestling between Delirious and Ebataroh. Alex Shelley vs Roderick Strong is a very good opener and Austin Aries vs James Gibson is a great match also. As Alvin said the only bad match on the card is Masked Chicago Superstar vs Matt Stryker

I've only seen one match from Escape from New York, that being Punk vs Strong which is a very good match, so the rest of the card I can't comment on. I've ordered it though, so I'm just waiting on it to arrive with the others.

Nowhere to Run is also a very good show, and one of the best of 2005. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs Alex Shelley & Delirious is a great match, as is Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson for the ROH world title, and CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave in a steel cage match is amazing.

Your order looks good to me, so enjoy the shows when they arrive.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

thetruth316, has your order come yet? Mine aint.


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



CharismaticEnigma™ said:


> ^ By Final Countdown I guess you mean The Final Showdown
> 
> 
> The Final Showdown is a great show, the whole show is very watchable and entertaining except for Matt Stryker vs The Masked Chicago Superstar.
> 
> Haven't see GHB 2 so can't comment on it, sorry.
> 
> 
> I ordered EFNY in the $10 too and I've heard very good things about it, especially Aries vs Joe and Punk vs Roderick.
> 
> 
> Nowhere To Run is a great show and you definitely won't be disappointed with it.


yea final showdown, lol. I was watching Danielson/Storm at the time and I guess i was thinking of danielsons entrance music.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> thetruth316, has your order come yet? Mine aint.


Nope, mine hasn't come yet either 

My last order took 15 days to come though so I'm expecting to wait that long. Hopefully they'll be here sooner though.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My last order took 6 days, but that was old shows.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My first order took a week to come, but that was all 2005 shows so it might have something to do with 2006 shows being included in the orders.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

For the love of The Mean Street Posse, I've just found out theres a postal strike in my area and it may last two weeks! So doesn't look like I'll be getting my order any time soon.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> For the love of The Mean Street Posse, I've just found out theres a postal strike in my area and it may last two weeks! So doesn't look like I'll be getting my order any time soon.


LMAO! That is the worst news I've ever heard for someone who ordered something in the mail. That sucks, sorry to hear it. If you want, I'll be getting some of the DVDs you ordered on 7/15 so I can upload matches that you're eager to see.


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I ordered my first ROH dvds today. I hope it don't take as long as some of you guys said. Any idea how long a 2005 and 2006 dvd would take to come in?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The DVDS arrive within 5 days for me, but maybe it's because I live to close to where they make/ship them.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos™ said:


> I ordered my first ROH dvds today. I hope it don't take as long as some of you guys said. Any idea how long a 2005 and 2006 dvd would take to come in?


About a week or a week in a half. What did you order?


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> About a week or a week in a half. What did you order?


Manhatten Mayham 2005 and Supercard of Honor 2006.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos™ said:


> Manhatten Mayham 2005 and Supercard of Honor 2006.


Good order. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## StylesClashLover

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What does everyone think of Fate of an Angel? (Debut of Matt Hardy)

.. as that was the first ever ROH DVD I bought.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



StylesClashLover said:


> What does everyone think of Fate of an Angel? (Debut of Matt Hardy)
> 
> .. as that was the first ever ROH DVD I bought.


It was actually a very solid show.

Styles/Strong was a very good match.
Punk/Gibson was a match that I really enjoyed.
Rave/Joe was a good match.
Daniels/Hardy was a really solid match.

The card was pretty stacked and is a show that get over looked.


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How long are ROH shows? And how long are the matches?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Shows are usually 3 hours long, matches range anywhere from 10 minutes to 60 minutes, but are usually 20 mins in length.


----------



## StylesClashLover

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> It was actually a very solid show.
> 
> Styles/Strong was a very good match.
> Punk/Gibson was a match that I really enjoyed.
> Rave/Joe was a good match.
> Daniels/Hardy was a really solid match.
> 
> The card was pretty stacked and is a show that get over looked.


Yeah, to be honest, I think its one of ROH's most under-rated shows.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos™ said:


> How long are ROH shows? And how long are the matches?


Since Supercard of Honor ROH shows have been running anywhere between 3 hrs and 10 mins to 3 hrs and 30 mins.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sob.

No merch update this week. "


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm shocked theres no new shows coming out today.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^
I'm pissed off I was looking forward to seeing Ring of Homicide again.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was thinking about grabbing some Videos seem they are going off really cheap on the ROH website, anywhere between 3 and 8 bucks. Just for starters before I start getting into the DVD's. Which of the following would you guys recomend? I am thinking of getting about 10 if I order any at all....

The Era of Honor Begins
Scramble Madness
Frontiers of Honor
Empire State Showdown
The Conclusion
The Battle Lines Are Drawn
The Last Stand
Second Anniversary Show
ROH Reborn Stage One
ROH Reborn Stage Two
Round Robin Challenge III
ROH Reborn: Completion
Night of the Grudges II
Glory By Honor IV
Survival of the Fittest 2005
Enter The Dragon
Buffalo Stampede
This Means War
Showdown In Motown
Vendetta
Night of Tribute
Hell Freezes Over
Tag Wars 2006
Dissension
Unscripted II


----------



## StylesClashLover

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

About the DVDs off the ROH site. Tell me how you actually buy them.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



StylesClashLover said:


> About the DVDs off the ROH site. Tell me how you actually buy them.


Go to shop online which is at the left hand side of the main page, then you'll get a list of all the different types of dvds on sale, ROH dvds, Straight Shootin' dvds etc. Click on what type you want to look at, then you can browse the dvds they have. If you decide that you want to buy any then you click add to cart, which just under where it tells you the price of the dvd. When you have the dvds you want look in the very top right hand corner where it says checkout. Click on checkout and it will take you to where you enter your credit card details/address etc. Remember to print out the receipt incase there are any problems with the order.


----------



## StylesClashLover

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



thetruth316 said:


> Go to shop online which is at the left hand side of the main page, then you'll get a list of all the different types of dvds on sale, ROH dvds, Straight Shootin' dvds etc. Click on what type you want to look at, then you can browse the dvds they have. If you decide that you want to buy any then you click add to cart, which just under where it tells you the price of the dvd. When you have the dvds you want look in the very top right hand corner where it says checkout. Click on checkout and it will take you to where you enter your credit card details/address etc. Remember to print out the receipt incase there are any problems with the order.


Awesome help. Rep added.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Darn no new DVDs yesterday.

Anyone think this is a good deal.

2 ROH Tickets to 9/16
Supercard of Honor
Better then our Best
100th Show

All for $100 without tax, with the 20% off deal.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sucks that no shows came out yesterday I want to see Ring Of Homicide badly.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I can guarantee that 'How We Roll' and/or 'Ring of Homicide' will be out next weekend seeing how Death Before Dishonor IV is next weekend.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I need suggestions on what to order. I already own....


> Road to the Title
> Nowhere to Run
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> 100th Show


I want to order 2 more DVD's and i need suggestions please out of

One year Anniversary Show
Better Than Our Best
Supercard of Honor
Arena Warfare


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



david2006efc said:


> I need suggestions on what to order. I already own....
> 
> 
> I want to order 2 more DVD's and i need suggestions please out of
> 
> One year Anniversary Show
> Better Than Our Best
> Supercard of Honor
> Arena Warfare


Get Better Than Our Best and Supercard of Honor.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Get Better Than Our Best and Supercard of Honor.


Thanks


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Holy Shit, I watched Danielson vs Punk 2 out of 3 falls from FIP Bring the Pain, again.

That match gets better and better every time I watch it. The ring psychology is perfect. Danielson working on Punks arm which eventually led to the win as Danielson won w/ cattle mutalation. Punk won his fall by working on Dragons leg and making him tap with a figure four.

I rate this match **** 3/4* 

It would have been 5 stars but since there are like 30 people in the crowd and Millow Beasly was involved, it didnt have the feel, as lets say a Joe vs Kobashi environment. It needed the ROH crowd.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
Mystery turned me on to FIP they are a great little promotion in Florida I saw Austin Aries vs Homicide from there latest show.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I would buy more FIP dvds but the hard camera's are all blury and shit. The handheld ones are good. Plus there are like 20 people in the crowd so its weird.

Although Im a big Indy fan, there are lots of guys I have never heard of and a lot of them are on FIP, so if im only going to get excited for ROH guys, I mine as well just get ROH dvds.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was thinking about grabbing some Videos seem they are going off really cheap on the ROH website, anywhere between 3 and 8 bucks. Just for starters before I start getting into the DVD's. Which of the following would you guys recomend? I am thinking of getting about 10 if I order any at all....

The Era of Honor Begins
Scramble Madness
Frontiers of Honor
Empire State Showdown
The Conclusion
The Battle Lines Are Drawn
The Last Stand
Second Anniversary Show
ROH Reborn Stage One
ROH Reborn Stage Two
Round Robin Challenge III
ROH Reborn: Completion
Night of the Grudges II
Glory By Honor IV
Survival of the Fittest 2005
Enter The Dragon
Buffalo Stampede
This Means War
Showdown In Motown
Vendetta
Night of Tribute
Hell Freezes Over
Tag Wars 2006
Dissension
Unscripted II

Anyone?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> I was thinking about grabbing some Videos seem they are going off really cheap on the ROH website, anywhere between 3 and 8 bucks. Just for starters before I start getting into the DVD's. Which of the following would you guys recomend? I am thinking of getting about 10 if I order any at all....
> 
> The Era of Honor Begins
> Scramble Madness
> Frontiers of Honor
> Empire State Showdown
> The Conclusion
> The Battle Lines Are Drawn
> The Last Stand
> Second Anniversary Show
> *ROH Reborn Stage One
> ROH Reborn Stage Two*
> Round Robin Challenge III
> ROH Reborn: Completion
> Night of the Grudges II
> Glory By Honor IV
> Survival of the Fittest 2005
> *Enter The Dragon*
> Buffalo Stampede
> *This Means War*
> Showdown In Motown
> *Vendetta*
> *Night of Tribute
> Hell Freezes Over*
> *Tag Wars 2006
> Dissension
> Unscripted II*
> 
> Anyone?


The ones bolded are the shows I'd recommend.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ Didnt you already post this, MBL?

Anyway Im probebly going to order Supercard of Honor, Better then our Best, and 100th show. I think thats a great order. Ill pick up my 9/16 tickets when they have another sale more closer to the date.


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Could someone give me the full card from Ring of Homicide, as well as the other event that is supposed to come out at the same time. I cant remember that one.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



RVD=ECW said:


> Could someone give me the full card from Ring of Homicide, as well as the other event that is supposed to come out at the same time. I cant remember that one.


This from memory, gimme a sec..

Colt Cabana vs Kikitaru (ebessan)
Homicide/Reyes vs Dunn/Marcos
Jimmy Yang vs Jimmy Rave
Bryan Danielson vs Delirious
Christopher Daniels vs Matt Sydal
Aries/Strong vs Briscoe Brothers
Joe vs Necro
Whitmer/Pearce vs Claudio/Hero/Necro
Homicide vs Necro


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks, how about How We Roll?


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks, how about How We Roll?


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Ring of Homicide- Edison, NJ 5/13/06 *
1. Colt Cabana vs. Kikutaro 
2. Homicide & Ricky Reyes vs. Dunn & Marcos 
3. Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Yang 
4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal 
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious 
6. Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal 
7. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe 
8. Samoa Joe vs. Necro Butcher

*How We Roll- Long Island, NY 5/12/06 *
1. Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave 
2. Delirious vs. Nigel McGuiness vs. Kikutaro 
3. Jimmy Rave & Alex Shelley vs. Homicide & Ricky Reyes 
4. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Adam Pearce & B.J. Whitmer 
5. Samoa Joe vs. Apocalypse 
6. Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong 
7. Jay Briscoe vs. Austin Aries 
8. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana vs. Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels

I'm going to make this simple, 8 best DVD's from the 2005-2006 period? I'm going to take advantage of the next buy 3 get 1 free sale by getting two lots of three which would give me 2 free DVD's to choose from.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I went to both shows and Ring of Homicide >>> How We Roll but some fans kind of fucked up the main event with the heat they were given Christian Cage but it was still a solid show. The atomosher in the double main events for Ring of Homicide was something you had to see like I think Chris went.


----------



## mhuhn23

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just got Better Than Our Best and BloodLust: Bloodiest Matches Volume 1 on eBay for $24.00. How did I do?


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



mhuhn23 said:



> I just got Better Than Our Best and BloodLust: Bloodiest Matches Volume 1 on eBay for $24.00. How did I do?




^ You did great! That's a great deal. Hopefully you enjoy the DVD's.


----------



## mhuhn23

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sweet. I heard BTOB was rgeat, and I got it for $16.00. From the same guy I saw the BloodLust DVD for $3.25 so I bid on it and won. How is the BloodLust DVD anyway? Looks like it has some good matches.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



mhuhn23 said:


> Sweet. I heard BTOB was rgeat, and I got it for $16.00. From the same guy I saw the BloodLust DVD for $3.25 so I bid on it and won. How is the BloodLust DVD anyway? Looks like it has some good matches.




^ I've heard that the Bloodlust DVD is good if you like hardcore, bloody, brawls. It's not classic wrestling but I bet it has some good hardcore, bloody, brawls.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I went to both shows and Ring of Homicide >>> How We Roll but some fans kind of fucked up the main event with the heat they were given Christian Cage but it was still a solid show. The atomosher in the double main events for Ring of Homicide was something you had to see like I think Chris went.


Yup, I went. Some idiot behind me kept chanting 'CZW! CZW! CZW!' so I told him to shut the fuck up and sit down before people started throwing chairs at him....and 5 minutes later a chair riot occured


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
That chair riot was great lol I have been in maybe 3 my entire life, me and some friends wanted to start one at ONS2 but dumb ass security guards.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Road to the Title and Nowhere to Run came today, which one shall I watch first I was thinking Road to the Title because I have never saw any ROH from 2002 But I'm intrigued by Jimmy Rave vs CM Punk in a Steel Cage Grudge match from Nowhere to Run 

Which DVD shall I watch first?


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone know of a good DVD with Low-Ki and/or Homicide matches on it?


----------



## mhuhn23

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can anybody tell me how the following ROH DVDs are, I've been looking at buying some of these.

Night of Appreciation (I think this is the right one. It has Eddie G wrestling on it.)
Scramble Madness
Crowning a Champion
Glory By Honor
Dragon Gate Invasion
This Means War
Night of the Butcher
Do or Die 2 & 3


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



ChainGangRed said:
 

> Does anyone know of a good DVD with Low-Ki and/or Homicide matches on it?


Low Ki vs. KENTA - *Final Battle 2005*
Homicide vs. Steve Corino - *Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies & War of the Wire*
Bryan vs. Low K i- *Round Robin Challenge*
Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Homicide & Low Ki - *Punk: The Final Chapter*
Jushin Lyger & Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson & Low Ki - *Weekend of Thunder: Night 2*
Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs Low Ki & Samoa Joe - *Unforgettable*
Low Ki vs Samoa Joe - *Glory by Honor*
Homicide vs Samoa Joe - *Death Before Dishonor 2 Part 2 & Generation Next*
Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams vs. Spanky - *Crowning A Champion*

Thats just off the top of my head.


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

BJ Whitmer vs. Homicide - Main Event Spectacles. Good dvd to buy because of that match but the rest of the card looks like this:

Dan Maff vs. Colt Cabana

The Briscoes vs. Special K- ROH Tag Team Titles

The Backseat Boyz vs. Special K vs. Carnage Crew vs. SAT vs. Teddy Hart and Jack Evans - Scramble Cage

Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino vs. Christopher Daniels vs. CM Punk - Four Corner Survival

AJ Styles vs. American Dragon Bryan Danielson - #1 Contender's Trophy Match.


Also Homicide vs. Colt Cabana from Dragon Gate Challenge and their match at Better Than Our Best in a Chicago Street Fight.

If you are a fan of Homicide try one of these dvds, or go and buy the best of Homicide.


----------



## RKO Destiny 2107

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok guys, i am getting 2 ROH dvd's for my birthday, these will be my 1st ROH dvd's and i just wanted your opinions on what i chose:

Fate of an angel - always wanted to see it, cause the hardy match was surrounded in so much interenet controversy at the time

Best of cm punk 2: straight edge - thought i might as well see what all the fuss is about with this guy.

Your thoughts?


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i havent seen Fate of an angel, but definitely cm punk dvd should be good. I like Dragon Gate Challenge, and Main Event Spectacles as whole shows, and Best of Samoa joe volume 3. cm punk dvd definitely but someone else will have to comment on the fate of an angel show.


----------



## shawnesty23

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



mhuhn23 said:


> Can anybody tell me how the following ROH DVDs are, I've been looking at buying some of these.
> 
> Night of Appreciation (I think this is the right one. It has Eddie G wrestling on it.)
> Scramble Madness
> Crowning a Champion
> Glory By Honor
> Dragon Gate Invasion
> This Means War
> Night of the Butcher
> Do or Die 2 & 3


this means war,glory by honor and ragon gate invasion are good. crowning a champion has a great main event.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



RKO Destiny 2107 said:


> Ok guys, i am getting 2 ROH dvd's for my birthday, these will be my 1st ROH dvd's and i just wanted your opinions on what i chose:
> 
> Fate of an angel - always wanted to see it, cause the hardy match was surrounded in so much interenet controversy at the time
> 
> Best of cm punk 2: straight edge - thought i might as well see what all the fuss is about with this guy.
> 
> Your thoughts?


Best of CM Punk 2 is great, definitely worth the money. Fate of an Angel is an overall solid show, but you should get Manhattan Mayhem or Supercard of Honor for your first ROH show. Those are two of the greatest ROH shows ever.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What do people think of the following DVD's?...

- Scramble Madness
- ROH Reborn
- The Epic Encounter
- Unforgettable
- Survival Of the Fittest 2005
- Best Of Paul London


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Best of CM Punk 2 is great, definitely worth the money. Fate of an Angel is an overall solid show, but you should get Manhattan Mayhem or Supercard of Honor for your first ROH show. Those are two of the greatest ROH shows ever.


That is what I got for my first ROH dvds aswell. It turns out my Mom just now ordered them today. I thought she did a couple of days ago, but she didn't.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Scramble Madness - Both of the main event matches were amazing.
- ROH Reborn - 1 or 2 Night 1 has Joe vs Homicide with a bad ending and Night 2 has a underrated tag match between The Saints and The Briscoe Brothers.
- The Epic Encounter - Paul London vs Bryan Danielson enough said
- Unforgettable - Great show with Strong vs Gibson and a great tag match between Kobashi and Homicide vs Low Ki and Samoa Joe.
- Survival Of the Fittest 2005 - Another good show I always enjoy SOTF shows.
- Best Of Paul London - Great DVD with some amazing matches from Paul London.


----------



## TR1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What do you think the best ROH show was that I should order. Also where can you order them?


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Taker rules 1 said:


> What do you think the best ROH show was that I should order. Also where can you order them?




^ You order ROH DVD's at www.ROHwrestling.com or on eBay. I'd defnitely go for


Manhatten Mayhem
Better Than Our Best
Supercard of Honor


Those 3 shows will not disappoint you.


----------



## TR1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok thanks rep added. I'm going to order the Supercard of Honor one.


----------



## mhuhn23

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Since tomorrow is the last day for the sale on ROH, I need to ask moms about pulling the trigger soon here. What I'm thinking...

The Era of Honor Begins
Glory By Honor
Death Before Dishonor
Scramble Cage Melee
Manhattan Mayhem
The 100th Show
Main Event Spectacles
ECW One Night Stand II

For a total so far of $132.95 (Not including discount or shipping)

Beofre I get flamed about the WWE or TNA DVD's, I'm getting them because they are cheaper on ROH, and I'd probably get them anyways so why not? If anybody wants to let me know if any of those aren't good and recommend one to switch with, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
Those are good shows I don't feel like doing a full review for you but you have a good mix of old and new ROH DVD's and I'm going to buy the ECW DVD this weekend from Best Buy for 15.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for the quick reviews Homicide, I really want to get my hands on Survival Of The Fittest, The Epic Encounter and The Best Of Paul London. I am loving London's work in ROH from what I have seen so far.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What is the best Survival of the Fittest becuase I never seen one of these before. I heard 2004 had the best finals but what about all around show.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> What is the best Survival of the Fittest becuase I never seen one of these before. I heard 2004 had the best finals but what about all around show.


SOTF 2004. I felt the undercard for this show was much more stronger than SOTF 2005 plus the main event was better.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Mystery. I'll probably pick it up for free with a buy 3 get 1 free.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has ROH ever done a 2 for 1 deal. 

A 2 for 1 deal would be really sweet for me right now.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm not sure if they have but like you that would be fantastic for me also.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> What is the best Survival of the Fittest becuase I never seen one of these before. I heard 2004 had the best finals but what about all around show.


2004 for sure!

The undercard was better, and the actual SOTF main event was easily ****1/2. 2005 on the other hand was easily **3/4


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How are Final Showdown, Redemption and The 100th Show?

The cards look great but I haven't heard them mentioned much.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> How are Final Showdown, Redemption and The 100th Show?
> 
> The cards look great but I haven't heard them mentioned much.




^ They're all really good shows. I have Final Showdown and it is great, trust me. I've heard very good things about Redemption as well. -Mystery- has done a 100th show review so check it out. Either way, pick up all 3.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Redemption is a very, VERY underrated show. It's worth the buy for the main event alone. I'll give a breif * rating for each Redemption match.

Four Corner Survival Match- **
Spanky vs Colt Cabana (comedy mach)- **1/2
Whitmer/Jacobs vs. McGuinness/Collyer- ***1/4
Rave/Shelley/Abyss vs. Aries/Strong/Sydal- ***3/4
Low Ki vs Jay Lethal- ***1/2
Matt Hardy vs Homicide- ***1/4
Punk vs Daniels vs Joe vs Gibson- ****1/2

Overall- ***3/4

It's not really a 'must have', but it's definitely one that you want to own when you already own the 'must haves'. I'd buy it for the main event alone, plus Spanky vs Cabana is good fun 

Final Showdown is an overall great show with a little bit of everything, but I didn't enjoy Homicide vs Danielson as much as I thought I would, oh well.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Redemption is a very, VERY underrated show. It's worth the buy for the main event alone. I'll give a breif * rating for each Redemption match.
> 
> Four Corner Survival Match- **
> Spanky vs Colt Cabana (comedy mach)- **1/2
> Whitmer/Jacobs vs. McGuinness/Collyer- ***1/4
> Rave/Shelley/Abyss vs. Aries/Strong/Sydal- ***3/4
> Low Ki vs Jay Lethal- ***1/2
> Matt Hardy vs Homicide- ***1/4
> Punk vs Daniels vs Joe vs Gibson- ****1/2
> 
> Overall- ***3/4
> 
> It's not really a 'must have', but it's definitely one that you want to own when you already own the 'must haves'. I'd buy it for the main event alone, plus Spanky vs Cabana is good fun
> 
> *Final Showdown is an overall great show with a little bit of everything, but I didn't enjoy Homicide vs Danielson as much as I thought I would, oh well.*




Really? I know it was only 14 minutes or so but it is still a very good cage match. For being a cage match and it didn't have classic wrestling holds, I'd give it **** (4 Stars). Also, to see Danielson airplane spin Homicide that much was just amazing.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah the airplane spin was fun for a moment, but 4 stars? That's way too generous. It was short and just not very good. Both men are so much better than that, even in a hardcore enviroment. Nothing very creative, and the airplane spin should never go on that long and beat someone. Just...no


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I liked that match not to many crazy spots but it doesnt need that to be good, it had the build up factor going into the match and it started off really quick I would give it **** stars also.


----------



## jizzle313

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

we all know the real star of Final Showdown was the Four Corner Survival.
Samoa Joe vs. Jack Evans vs. Ebessan vs. Delirious made that undercard and funniest match ever.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for the help guys! I might just pick up all three when we get another good sale. 

Sparatnlax you mentioned getting Redemption after the 'Must Haves', I don't own any ROH DVD's currently, I've downloaded quite a few but haven't bought any as of yet, so could you just list the shows you think would be worthwhile getting first?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I am thinking of buying some ROH DVDs and wondered if they are region free as I live in the UK.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Redemption is a very, VERY underrated show. It's worth the buy for the main event alone. I'll give a breif * rating for each Redemption match.
> 
> Four Corner Survival Match- **
> Spanky vs Colt Cabana (comedy mach)- **1/2
> Whitmer/Jacobs vs. McGuinness/Collyer- ***1/4
> Rave/Shelley/Abyss vs. Aries/Strong/Sydal- ***3/4
> Low Ki vs Jay Lethal- ***1/2
> Matt Hardy vs Homicide- ***1/4
> Punk vs Daniels vs Joe vs Gibson- ****1/2
> 
> Overall- ***3/4
> 
> It's not really a 'must have', but it's definitely one that you want to own when you already own the 'must haves'. I'd buy it for the main event alone, plus Spanky vs Cabana is good fun
> 
> Final Showdown is an overall great show with a little bit of everything, but I didn't enjoy Homicide vs Danielson as much as I thought I would, oh well.


The Dragon VS Homicide match was a little overrated imo. **** is justified i think, but i wouldnt argue anywhere from ***1/2 to **** depending on taste.

However, ****1/2 for the 4 way at Redemption? Thats way too high. Personally id give it either ***3/4 and **** depending on how im feeling at the time.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Haha, I meant to put ****. Thanks for catching that Honor.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^
Yea i figured something was wrong


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Mr_Monday_Night said:


> I am thinking of buying some ROH DVDs and wondered if they are region free as I live in the UK.



Yes the ROH dvds are region free.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The last couple of minutes in the 4 corners survival at Redemption were amazing.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just ordered ROH : The 100th Show of ROHWrestling.com. What should I expect from the DVD?


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> I just ordered ROH : The 100th Show of ROHWrestling.com. What should I expect from the DVD?




http://www.weforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=248658


You can definitely trust a review by -Mystery- or if Honor™ did a review for it you could trust him. In my opinion it seems like a very good show that looked like a joke of a show while it was being done live and we were reading the results. But still a good buy.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks. 

Why did it seem like a joke of a show live?


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Why did it seem like a joke of a show live?



^ Well we were all expecting the best results and matches since it was the 100th but everyone on here and the ROH Forums were reading them and were just like "Danielson beat Cabana in 5 minutes and now Delirious is challenging him?" so it had a negative feel surrounding it. Also, sorry if that spoiled a bit of the show for you.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm gonna be doing some mass reviewing of DVDs today on the following shows, in case anyone is interested:

Final Showdown
Redemption
Nowhere to Run
Punk: The Final Chapter

And possibly others if I have time. Those shows seem to be the most asked about and I figure I'll give'em each proper reviews today. Look for them later tonight.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> I'm gonna be doing some mass reviewing of DVDs today on the following shows, in case anyone is interested:
> 
> Final Showdown
> Redemption
> Nowhere to Run
> Punk: The Final Chapter
> 
> And possibly others if I have time. Those shows seem to be the most asked about and I figure I'll give'em each proper reviews today. Look for them later tonight.


You're going to watch all those DVD's today? Isn't that 12 hours?


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> I'm gonna be doing some mass reviewing of DVDs today on the following shows, in case anyone is interested:
> 
> Final Showdown
> Redemption
> Nowhere to Run
> Punk: The Final Chapter
> 
> And possibly others if I have time. Those shows seem to be the most asked about and I figure I'll give'em each proper reviews today. Look for them later tonight.


Awesome.I'm looking forward to reading them all.Maybe I'll pick up a few of those shows if I think they look good.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> You're going to watch all those DVD's today? Isn't that 12 hours?


A lot of the matches I've seen over and over, so I just need to watch the matches I don't have a clear memory on, should only take 2 hours or so. Plus, who cares? I get to watch wrestling, that's a good thing 

I'm actually heading out to poker, so the reviews could be up tomorrow if I didn't finish them.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Poker??? I can beat you.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I am...a POKER...GOD!

That was my lousy JBL impressione. Now I gotta find $10 and head out.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I havent played Poker in a while I might set up a game before Victory Road this weekend, since some friends are coming over to watch the show.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just alittle heads up I'll be reviewing Weekend Of Champions Nights 1 and 2 this weekend.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Okay, just got back from poker. Walked in with $10 and left with $15, not bad considering I sucked in the beginning and made a comeback.

Anyway, the reviews for the 4 shows I mentioned will be up tomorrow or something. And thanks for reviewing WOC 1/2 Mystery, I keep eyeing both of them and wondering if I should get either, leaning torwards 2 though.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

man i wish i had dvds to review. Ive reviewed every dvd i have gotten this year in one form or another. Next order this weekend hopefully.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How are these shows. No one really talks about them so are they any good? I'm just looking at ideas for new DVD's.

Tag Wars 2006
Showdown In Motown
Buffalo Stampede
Enter The Dragon
Back to Basics
New Frontiers
Sign of Dishonor
Dragon Gate Invasion


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Last night I watched 8 matches from from Road to the Title (the first round 4 blocks) and I must say that Jody Fliesch vs Johnny Storm apart from a few blown spots was awesome. I think it's Steve Corino that says during the match that these two are here touring the USA and have been given the oppertunity to wrestle for ROH. Well my question is are these two involved in any other ROH matches if so what DVD's where they on?


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Johnny Storm is on..

Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies
Frontiers of Honor

Johnny Fleisch is on..

Final Battle 2002
Do or Die
Frontiers of Honor
Night of the Champions
One Year Anniversary Show


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Johnny Storm is on..
> 
> Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies
> Frontiers of Honor
> 
> Johnny Fleisch is on..
> 
> Final Battle 2002
> Do or Die
> Frontiers of Honor
> Night of the Champions
> One Year Anniversary Show


Thanks I will copy and paste that list on to Word for future reference


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I will try to review all of these when I get a chance.

Tag Wars 2006 Review

1.Jack Evans & Matt Sydal & Jimmy Yang vs Adam Pearce & Jimmy Jacobs & B.J. Whitmer ***½

2. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley & Abyss vs. Jay Fury, Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro *** (Not as good as the opening match up but it still was great if you are a Embassy mark.)

3.Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chad Collyer - ** 

4.Ace Steel vs. Sterling Keenan -* lol no serious

5.Nigel McGuinness vs. Delirious - **

6. Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki - ***1/2

7. Matt Sydal, Jimmy Yang & Jack Evans vs. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley & Abyss
- **** (I know I'm going to catch shit for the rating but I loved the ending)

8.Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal - ****


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Homicide. I look forward to the other reviews. Tag Wars looks pretty good. I might pick it up when I catch up on all the new stuff.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> How are these shows. No one really talks about them so are they any good? I'm just looking at ideas for new DVD's.
> 
> Tag Wars 2006
> Showdown In Motown
> Buffalo Stampede
> Enter The Dragon
> Back to Basics
> New Frontiers
> Sign of Dishonor
> Dragon Gate Invasion


Tag Wars, Showdown in Motown and Enter te Dragon are all very underrated shows imo. THey are not terrific shows that are worth being mentioned among the elite that ROH has, but they are still very good shows.

*Tag Wars*
Generation Next VS WHitmer / Jacobs / Pearce --- ***1/2
Embassy VS Rinaro / Malmaluke / Fury --- **3/4
Claudio VS Collyer --- *3/4
Steel VS Keenan --- 1/2*
McGuiness VS Delirious --- **
Daniels VS Low Ki --- ***1/2
Generation Next VS The Embassy --- ***3/4
Danielson / Lethal VS Strong / Aries --- ****1/4
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Showdown in Motown*
Whitmer VS Delirious --- *3/4
McGuiness VS Claudio --- **3/4
Strong / Evans VS Rinauro / Collyer --- ***1/2
Joe VS Pearce VS Daniels VS Jacobs --- ***
Haze VS Danger --- *
Shelly VS Aries --- ***3/4
Styles / Sydal VS Rave / Abyss --- ***1/4
Danielson VS Sabin --- ****
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Enter the Dragon*
McGuiness VS Claudio --- **
Reyes VS Stryker --- 3/4*
Malmaluke / Rinaro VS Whitmer / Jacobs --- ***1/4
Yang VS Strong --- ***1/4
Homicide / Low Ki VS Corino / Cabana --- ***1/4
Abyss VS Evans --- ** (Fun squash)
Joe / Lethal VS Rave / Shelly --- ***1/2
Danielson VS Aries --- ****1/4


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Could someone please give a short review on the upcoming DVD releases of Ring Of Homicide and How We Roll aswell as the Vendetta show? Thanks.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Vendetta:

http://www.weforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208825&highlight=Vendetta+Review


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Honor for reviewing those shows for me I have been into this TNA thing all day long.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^
What TNA thing. I hardly call star ratings a review, but your welcome anyway.

ONTO ANOTHER TOPIC......

Unable to wait any longer to order Weekend of Champions Night 2, i downloaded and watched the Danielson VS McGuiness match and i was blown away! Technical pure wrestling at its finest. Words cannot describe the greatness that was this match. With 5 more minutes and a clean finish, it could have been mentioned up there with the likes of other matches that made ROH famous (so to speak). Still, i must say that its by far the best match i have ever seen that ended in a countout.
Id give it ****3/4. No i am not kidding. Bash me if you want i dont care, i loved it.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Honor.

1000th post in this thread.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^
DAMMIT! I said to myself yesterday i wanted the 1000th post. Oh well


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I told yall that Danielson vs Nigel was underrated always listen to The Notorious 187 it never fails. Honor go to the General WWE section there is a huge disscusion about TNA airing shots at the WWE this week on Impact.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> Could someone please give a short review on the upcoming DVD releases of Ring Of Homicide and How We Roll aswell as the Vendetta show? Thanks.


How can we review things that arent out yet?

I did a detailed review of Vendetta like Mystery did, but i cant find it....

So here is my quick star ratings

Steel / Delirious VS Collyer / McGuiness --- **1/2
Rinauro VS Jacobs --- **1/2 (fun match)
WHitmer VS Castegnoli --- **3/4
Fallen Angel VS Samoa Joe --- ****
Pearce Vs Andrews --- 3/4*
Danielson VS Strong --- ***** (GODLY)
Embassy VS Generation Next --- ***1/2


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> How can we review things that arent out yet?
> 
> I did a detailed review of Vendetta like Mystery did, but i cant find it....
> 
> So here is my quick star ratings
> 
> Steel / Delirious VS Collyer / McGuiness --- **1/2
> Rinauro VS Jacobs --- **1/2 (fun match)
> WHitmer VS Castegnoli --- **3/4
> Fallen Angel VS Samoa Joe --- ****
> Pearce Vs Andrews --- 3/4*
> Danielson VS Strong --- ***** (GODLY)
> Embassy VS Generation Next --- ***1/2


Thanks for the review Honor. I've heard people say they have been to those shows live especially Ring Of Homicide so that is what I meant. Maybe just the star ratings after people have experienced it live so I have some kind of idea what the show is like.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Oh i get ya, sorry mate.

Beware of live impressions though, so many things can change. Matches can come off better live than they do on tape, as well as the fact that when someone goes to a show, they usually make it out to be the "best show" ever.

Go to www.wrestlingobserver.com, click on more headlines, and then search.

Type in "ROH House Show" and it will come up with detailed results and a little bit of analysis from recent shows.

It says great things about Danielson VS Delirious from Ring of Homicide. 

If ya want,, its a good way to find stuff out


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

So what DVD's are being released this weekend? Just Ring of Homicide?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> So what DVD's are being released this weekend? Just Ring of Homicide?


How We Roll and Ring of Homicide.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
and how we roll.

No other ROH shows. I thought destiny would be out, but evidently not.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Whats been the overal reaction to How We Roll? 

I was thinking of ordering both in the next few days.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

general reaction to how we roll is that is was a missable show.

Ring of Homicide on the other hand is highly regarded.

The signature match for How We Roll was obviously Christian / Cabana VS Daniels / Danielson, and the majority i have read said it didnt really deliver.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ring of Homicide is a must have, especially for any Homicide fan. I'd say the crowd reaction and the atmosphere for the main event tops Joe vs Kobashi and MAYBE 100th show main event. The crowd never got quiet for a second during the 30+ minute hardcore brawl, and the undercard was extremely strong. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just wondering, is it worth picking up The Era of Honor Begins DVD for 12 bucks just for the sake of it being the first ever ROH Show? 

Heard good stuff about Danielson/Low Ki/ Daniels and Eddie/Super Crazy but it is eveident that the event is nowhere near one of the greatest shows of all time. Is it worth getting this just to see where it all began or is it just basically another show with nothing special?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Definitely MBL. I know non-ROH fans/ROH bashers who even praised the Danielson vs Ki vs Daniels match as being amazing. That's worth the buy alone, for $12 you really can't go wrong. It's just a nice DVD to have since it's the true beginning of an era.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Merch Update*


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm still waiting for my last order to arrive, but I really want to order ROHomicide today. Sucks.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Okay, I plan on getting the following DVDs tomorrow, including my first Straight Shootins. Tell me what you think of the purchase:

Supercard of Honor
Ring of Homicide (you wont know how it is, but I know its great)
Straight Shootin Raven/Sandman Vol.1 (downloaded the first half, the second half intrigues me so much)
Straight Shootin Punk/Joe Vol.1

I was thinking about getting one more full show...here's what I was thinking about:

An Era Begins
Arena Warfare
100th Show
Weekend of Champions 1 or 2
Third Year Anniversary Night 1, 2, or 3
Hell Freezes Over

Any suggestions?


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Supercard of Honor is a great and long show. Its like 4 hours long. You get a 5 star Dragon Gate match and 56 minute match between Strong and Danielson. Cant do much better than that.

Ring of Homicide- Heard great things about especially from you.

Straight Shootin Raven/Sandman Vol.1 is my second favorite shoot out. Very funny and tells a lot of great stories about ECW. Also a lot of drug stories.

Straight Shootin Punk/Joe Vol.1 is the best shoot out there with no doubt about it. Its very funny and infromative. Them talking about the trilogy is great and them making fun of Gabe is hilarious.

This is a great purchase. You have the best 2 shoots out there and 2 great shows.

As for your suggestion you should get Weekend of Champions Night 2. Everyone says its a must own and I agree with them. I just finished up watching it and Danielson vs McGuinnes is worth the $20.


----------



## Villa12

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm definatly ordering Ring of Homicide when I have some money. Is How We Roll definatly not worth getting than because I was thinking about picking that one up?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was going to buy this list of movies at the show what do you think of them and also tell me if I should change some.

Punk:The Final Chapter
Sign Of Dishonor
Redemption
The Homecoming
Buffalo Stampade
Showdown in Motown
Vendetta
Arena Warfare
Weekend Of Champions Night 1
Better then our Best 

I'm thinking of changing Better then our Best for Ring Of Homicide so are these choices good and if some aren't could you recomend some.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Out of those I have only seen 

Punk:The Final Chapter
Redemption
Vendetta
Arena Warfare
Weekend Of Champions Night 1
Better Than Our Best 

and those are all good shows. You should stick with those.

Sign Of Dishonor
The Homecoming
Buffalo Stampade

I havent heard many great things about. You should definetly replace these with Ring of Homicide and anything else from the Milestone Series that you dont have.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Lax get Arena Warfare - Shelley vs Danielson was amazing.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah the only reason I actually picked most of my movies were for the Generation Next/Embassy feud, Sign Of Dishonor I might change though. Thanks dman88


----------



## MJ Styles

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm thinking of getting a "Best Of" of CM Punk. Which one is better:

Best of CM Punk- Better Than You
or
Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Straightedge

Thanks for your help


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I am officially desperate for a buy 3 get a 4th free sale.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MJ Styles said:


> I'm thinking of getting a "Best Of" of CM Punk. Which one is better:
> 
> Best of CM Punk- Better Than You
> or
> Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Straightedge
> 
> Thanks for your help



I've only seen Best of Punk volume 2, but it's definitely worth picking up. There's a lot of good matches on there, and some great promos with Steamboat, Corino etc.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> I am officially desperate for a buy 3 get a 4th free sale.


You're not the only one.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Oh, I completely forgot my reviews. They'll be up before I leave for DBD tomorrow, swear 

See, Honor and Mystery aren't the only reviewers around here, hehe.


----------



## Ring Of Honor

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ill give some reviews as well


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*EDIT*

These are the shows I am hoping to be able to order over a period of time....

The Era Of Honor Begins
Survival Of The Fittest
Manhattan Mayhem
Final Showdown
Vendetta
Best In The World
Better Than Our Best
The 100th Show
Ring Of Homicide

And whichever I choose out of Joe vs. Kobashi and Final Battle 2005 will be added to that list aswell to make it a top 10. Which one of those two shows do you suggest guys? 

Also if I should replace anything on that list with other shows please give me your thoughts. 

On the ROH website how do you tell if an item is out of stock?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ It should say above the dvds information.

I'm still waiting for my order that I made on June 27th, none of my other orders have taken this long before.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yes! My DVD's just came yesterday. Here's what I got...




Best of Homicide - MVP 2003 (DVD)
Main Event Spectacles - Elizabeth, NJ 11/1/03 (DVD)
War of the Wire - Framingham, MA 11/29/03 (DVD)
Sign of Dishonor - Long Island, NY 7/8/05 (DVD)
Escape From New York - New York, NY 7/9/05 (DVD)
Fourth Anniversary Show - Edison, NJ 2/25/06 (DVD)
Arena Warfare - Philadelphia, PA 3/11/06 (DVD)
Dragon Gate Challenge - Detroit, MI 3/30/06 (DVD)
Supercard Of Honor - Chicago Ridge, IL 3/31/06 (2 Disc Set)
Better Than Our Best - Chicago Ridge, IL 4/1/06 (DVD)



I've already watched Best of Homicide and Main Event Spectacles and just WOW! Those 2 DVD's are freakin' great and MES is as good as everyone says.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> ^^ It should say above the dvds information.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my order that I made on June 27th, none of my other orders have taken this long before.


Have they charged your credit/debit card yet? check your statement online or over the phone. I get mine about 3-4 days after they have charged my card.


----------



## Ring Of Honor

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> *EDIT*
> 
> These are the shows I am hoping to be able to order over a period of time....
> 
> 
> Ring Of Homicide


You wont be dissapointed with this show.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The DVD cover for How We Role is sweet w/ the wheels.

Hopefully there will be a nice sale next week or a 3 for 1 soon.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The HWR cover is shit in my opinion, ROHomicide is great though.



david2006efc said:


> Have they charged your credit/debit card yet? check your statement online or over the phone. I get mine about 3-4 days after they have charged my card.


They charged it on the 29th of June.  

I'm rather worried.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> The HWR cover is shit in my opinion, ROHomicide is great though.
> 
> 
> 
> They charged it on the 29th of June.
> 
> I'm rather worried.


Weird

One of the items was 100th show right? so that wouldn't of shipped until 7th July..... Maybe you should email [email protected]?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm pretty sure I ordered it before it went out of stock, I'll email them on monday if it hasn't arrived by then.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Please give me some opinions on if I should go with Joe vs. Kobashi or Final Battle 2005. 

Also, was How We Roll really that bad?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i was about to place an order under the free shipping sale, but its for International customers who spend "over" 100$. I was only going to spend 100 flat. Do you think that would qualify?

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Final Battle 2005 is an overall much better show than Joe VS Kobashi. IMO it also has the better main event.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm pissed I have to wait 2 weeks before I get my new card, when does Ring of Homicide come out?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I'm pissed I have to wait 2 weeks before I get my new card, when does Ring of Homicide come out?


Ring Of Homicide is already out and I picked this up at the show tonight


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Both Ring Of Homicide and How We Roll are out now?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yes they are out now, my brother bought How We Roll and I bought Ring Of Homicide.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah I bought Ring of Homicide up tonight. I'll re-watch a few matches I don't remember too well and get a full review up. It's a must have.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I wasn't meant to put a question mark there, lol. I was answering Homicide 187's question. 

Looking forward to your review Spartanlax.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i just ordered the 100th Show, Ring of Homicide, Weekend of Champions night 1 / 2, Arena Warfare.

I only ordered Weekend of Champions night 1 because i pretty much got it for free because of the free shipping sale thing.

Arena Warfare is a show im not really interested in, because i have already seen Shelly VS Danielson. However, i deem that Danielson VS Shelly is worth the 20$ alone. Easily ****1/2 and my personal favourite match this year. (not the best one though)


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ That sounds like an awsome order! 

With the next buy 3 get 1 free sale I am planning on getting....

- The Era Of Honor Begins
- Supercard Of Honor
- Ring Of Homicide 
- Manhattan Mayhem
- Vendetta, Better Than Our Best, Best In The World, or Dragon Gate Challenge

That is if my parents let me use their credit card, they will probably think it is a waste of money....

If I buy 3 $20 DVD's, can I get the $25 Supercard Of Honor as my free? Also, how does the money convert into Australian dollars, does it give you an option so you know exactly how much it comes to?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
It doesnt give you a conversion. However, go to www.x-rates.com and check it out for yourself.

NO! Supercard of Honor cant be your free one, the cheapest out of the 4 is always your free one, so yeah, it will have to be one of the other ones.

If you can only get 4, id recommend Supercard of Honor, Manhattan Mayhem, Dragon Gate Challenge and Vendetta.

Best in the World and Better than our best are both superior shows though.

Where abouts in australia you from?


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> ^ That sounds like an awsome order!
> 
> With the next buy 3 get 1 free sale I am planning on getting....
> 
> - The Era Of Honor Begins
> - Supercard Of Honor
> - Ring Of Homicide
> - Manhattan Mayhem
> - Vendetta, Better Than Our Best, Best In The World, or Dragon Gate Challenge
> 
> That is if my parents let me use their credit card, they will probably think it is a waste of money....
> 
> If I buy 3 $20 DVD's, can I get the $25 Supercard Of Honor as my free? Also, how does the money convert into Australian dollars, does it give you an option so you know exactly how much it comes to?



No, the free dvd can't be the most expensive item on the list. Just get two 20's and SoH for 25 then get the other 20 for free.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

When the next buy 3 get 1 free sale happens my order will most likely look like this:

ROHomicide
Weekend Of Champions 2
Arena Warfare
Best In The World

This may change but yeah thats what I'm thinking of right now.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I havent seen arena warfare yet man, but the consensus is that it is a one match show.

Buy It!!! You wont be disappointed, Danielson VS Shelly is wrestling.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I hope to have my review of Weekend of Champions Night 1 up today and Night 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Fijian Warrior

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hi, Im wanting to know if anyone can help me here...

Out of all 3 "Best of Samoa Joe" ROH DVD's, which is the best? In order from best to worst would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Fijian Warrior said:


> Hi, Im wanting to know if anyone can help me here...
> 
> Out of all 3 "Best of Samoa Joe" ROH DVD's, which is the best? In order from best to worst would be great. Thanks in advance.


Definately go with Vol.3. Homicide/Joe and Joe/Danielson make the DVD a must have.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

hey mystery, do night 2 first. I really want to see what you gave Danielson VS McGuiness.

Ive seen it even though i dont have the DVD yet, and i gave it a ****3/4. 

Your probably going to say ive overrated it


----------



## Fijian Warrior

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Definately go with Vol.3. Homicide/Joe and Joe/Danielson make the DVD a must have.


Cheers, Im ordering it right now, thanks for the help. *repped*


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> It doesnt give you a conversion. However, go to www.x-rates.com and check it out for yourself.
> 
> NO! Supercard of Honor cant be your free one, the cheapest out of the 4 is always your free one, so yeah, it will have to be one of the other ones.
> 
> If you can only get 4, id recommend Supercard of Honor, Manhattan Mayhem, Dragon Gate Challenge and Vendetta.
> 
> Best in the World and Better than our best are both superior shows though.
> 
> Where abouts in australia you from?


Ok, I will take that into consideration. I had a list of 35 DVD's, cut it down to 25, then 20, then 12 and now those 12 shows are so fucking awsome I can't decide between them all. Wasn't Ring Of Homicide meant to be one of the greatest shows though?

I won't be getting out of this completely happy unless I want to do what a guy from ROH forums did and spend over $1000 on ROH DVD's in one order. Don't see that happening, lol. 

I live in Adelaide mate.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ring of Homicide may be up there mate, but i havent seen it yet. SO ill have to wait before passing judgment.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Fair enough. 

What stands out to most people about Manhattan Mayhem? I have heard so many great things about the show which is why the DVD is up there but the card dosen't look anything special. Would someone who has seen the show mind doing a quick star rating review?


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What is so great about Ring of Homicide from looking at the card not many of the matches looked impressive.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
Well the main reason im getting it is to see Danielson carry Delirious to what is regarded as one of the best matches of the year. The Necro / Homicide brawl and the tag title match also entrigue me.


id love to 

Manhatten Mayhem is one of those shows where everything is great, but there isnt a match of the year candidate or anything.

Cabana VS Nigel --- ***
Izzy / Deranged VS Dixie / that guy --- ***
Black Tiger VS James Gibson --- ****1/4
Jimmy Rave VS CM Punk --- ****
Samoa Joe VS Jay Lethal --- ****1/4
Roderick Strong / Jack Evans VS Whitmer / Jacobs --- ****1/2 (My tag match of the year for 2005)
Austin Aries VS Alex Shelly --- ****
Low Ki / Homicide VS Lethal / Joe --- ***1/2 (Fantastic for a 10 minute match)

Hope that helped.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Could someone give me a quick review from Death Before Dishonor 2005 please. Without giving away the results please.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> Ok, I will take that into consideration. I had a list of 35 DVD's, cut it down to 25, then 20, then 12 and now those 12 shows are so fucking awsome I can't decide between them all. Wasn't Ring Of Homicide meant to be one of the greatest shows though?
> 
> I won't be getting out of this completely happy unless I want to do what a guy from ROH forums did and spend over $1000 on ROH DVD's in one order. Don't see that happening, lol.
> 
> I live in Adelaide mate.


Get Ring of Homicide. Now. My review is up on it in a seperate thread.


----------



## mhuhn23

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got on eBay a few days ago and won these DVDs...

A Night of Appreciation
A Night of Tribute
This Means War
Scramble Madness

The total came to $35 with shipping. So, how did I do? Are these good events?


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow I got my shipment in 5 days.

Anyways I just got done watching Manhatten Mayham. And the only word that comes to mind in descibing ROH is wow. I now realize why people think WWE < ROH. The matches were amazing, lots of high risk moves that were just insane. The only thing I didn't like was you can't here what anyone is saying on the mic, that and the dvd cases. Other than that it was great. I'll be watching SuperCard of Honor later this night. Can't wait.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> Could someone give me a quick review from Death Before Dishonor 2005 please. Without giving away the results please.


How can you not know the results already?

Aries VS Punk --- **** (Match is overrated by some people)
Low Ki VS Lethal --- ***1/4
Samoa Joe VS Colt Cabana --- **1/2
Whitmer / Jacobs VS The Embassy (Eddie / Rave) --- ***
Styles VS Williams --- ***3/4
Gibson VS Homicide VS McGuiness VS Azrail --- ***
Strong / Evans VS izzy / Deranged --- ***
Carnage Crew VS Dunn / Marcos --- *1/4


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just quickly, I was just watching Strong/Yang from Arena Warefare and I found it extremely dull. What did everyone rate this match aswell as the opening tag team four way? For a 12 Minute Tag Team bout, that was very good IMO.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

That's because Yang isn't that good and isn't exciting or charismatic in the ring. I really don't like him. Strong also isn't good enough to carry someone, he needs an equally good talent to put on great matches with.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> How can you not know the results already?
> 
> Aries VS Punk --- **** (Match is overrated by some people)
> Low Ki VS Lethal --- ***1/4
> *Samoa Joe VS Colt Cabana --- **1/2*
> Whitmer / Jacobs VS The Embassy (Eddie / Rave) --- ***
> Styles VS Williams --- ***3/4
> Gibson VS Homicide VS McGuiness VS Azrail --- ***
> Strong / Evans VS izzy / Deranged --- ***
> Carnage Crew VS Dunn / Marcos --- *1/4



WOW!!! 

Only **1/2, this was my first ROH dvd so I guess I was just amazed by how different it was from what I have ever seen, but I thought this match was great. Ill watch it again maybe tommorow. I havent watched it in a while, but I remember loving it.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> Just quickly, I was just watching Strong/Yang from Arena Warefare and I found it extremely dull. What did everyone rate this match aswell as the opening tag team four way? For a 12 Minute Tag Team bout, that was very good IMO.


Ive read some pretty bad things about this match, but the two of them did have a pretty reasonable *** match at Enter the Dragon.

Yang hasnt really done anything too great since he was in ROH. He has had plenty of solid matches, but nothing overally special. His best match was easily VS Gibson at Joe VS Kobashi, id rate that one ****


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Yeah, by far the worst ROH match I have seen to date. 

Which 2 matches from the Milestone series are the best? I can't decide on two out of Best In The World, Dragon Gate Challenge, Supercard Of Honor, Better Than Our Best and The 100th Show.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

matches? or complete shows?

This is my order of shows for the milestone series

Best
SuperCard of Honor
Dragon Gate Challenge
4th Anniversary Show
Better than our Best
Best in the world

Arena warfare and the 100th show are in the mail, but reports state they are the weakest of the milestone series.

If your talking matches, These are my top 5 from the milestone series

Do FIXER VS Blood Generation
Danielson VS Strong
Danielson VS Shelly
Danielson VS Rave
Generation Next VS Blood Generation

There are too many good ones to mention though.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Which 2 matches from the Milestone series are the best? I can't decide on two out of Best In The World, Dragon Gate Challenge, Supercard Of Honor, Better Than Our Best and The 100th Show.


I agree Honor that there were so many good matches in the series but I enjoyed Danielson vs Strong III and Danielson vs Shelley the most.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I really enjoyed Strong vs. Dragon III also and then probably the Blood Generation vs Gen Next 6 man at DGC


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How good was Danielson VS Shelly cide? Like, i know it wasnt the best match of the milestone series, but in terms of how much i enjoyed it it was off the charts.

Note about the match, how much more special is it when Danielson takes to the air, because he only does it every so often. His dive into the crowd was spectacular.

Also the fact that the crowd was shitting on the match at the start, then ended up being so into it was amazing. Danielson and Shelly won over the crowd despite both working heel.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

WOOOO my order finally arrived this morning. Went to my room, then heard a loud bang and found that my dvd player had basically exploded, great luck rit? 

I spent an hour looking for another dvd player but finally I'm all set for a ROH marathon.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^
Holy shit that is terrible luck.

ROH marathons kick ass! Whenever i get an order i watch it through for the first time on one big day. 

I always go back and watch over though.

What you going to watch first?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm going to watch them in order, so that means Dragon Gate Challange first.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

enjoy mate. I look forward to hearing what you thought about the shows.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Am I the only one that thought Danielson vs Rave was a lot better then Danielson vs Shelley?


----------



## roh_fan_107

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i just finished ordering how we roll and ring of homicide. what one do you think is better.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> Am I the only one that thought Danielson vs Rave was a lot better then Danielson vs Shelley?


Look they were both great matches, and either way,, if you picked the Rave match better than the Shelly match, i wouldnt have an issue with it.

The Rave match was probably as good as wrestling match, as the Shelly match, but for some reason i enjoyed the Shelly match alot more. SHelly match had a little better flow, and fantastic crowd heat.

Danielson VS Rave --- ****-****1/4
Danielson VS SHelly --- ****1/4 - ****1/2


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I do have to give Rave credit for hanging with Dragon, I think it was one of his better matches in ROH.


----------



## roh_fan_107

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i just finished ordering how we roll and ring of homicide. what one do you think is better.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> i just finished ordering how we roll and ring of homicide. what one do you think is better.


I went to both shows and Ring of Homicide was the stronger show.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just looking at the card I came to the conclusion that Ring of Homicide would be better.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Cide vs Necro was just a match that you had to see live, I don't have the DVD yet but I'm sure it came across the same way on DVD.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Cide vs Necro was just a match that you had to see live, I don't have the DVD yet but I'm sure it came across the same way on DVD.


What was it that made the atmosphere so special. If I'm honest I haven't even heard of the two. LOL


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> What was it that made the atmosphere so special. If I'm honest I haven't even heard of the two. LOL


The way Homicide came out to help ROH was just amazing because know one expected it to go down like that on that specific night, we all thought that Cide would join in on the feud some where down the line but when he came out to have one of the most wildest brawls EVER it was just a great atmosphere not to mention it had a great chair riot.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Out of the Storied Samoa Joe vs. Homicide fued, what show was there best match, beleive it or not I don't have any matches where they hook it up one on one, was thinking about Reborn: Stage One cause looks like a solid show, anyone have any suggestions on the matter?


----------



## roh_fan_107

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

can anyone estimate the amount of chairs that were thrown in the ring for anyone that was there. it did seme like a lot to me.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



roh_fan_107 said:


> can anyone estimate the amount of chairs that were thrown in the ring for anyone that was there. it did seme like a lot to me.


Why are you using my avatar? It was made for me...that's pretty stupid.

But for Ring of Homicide, I'd say at least a good 250 chairs were thrown in, probably more/


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've got 85 dollars anyone want to recommend a couple of good movies to buy ?


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I've got 85 dollars anyone want to recommend a couple of good movies to buy ?


What do you have already?

Here are some I recommend. 

Supercard of Honor
Better Than Our Best
Ring of Homicide
Manhattan Mayhem
Final Battle 2005
Nowhere To Run

Any of those are great choices.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

These are the movies I have

*All Star Extravaganza 2
Better Then Our Best
Death Before Dishonor 3
Final Battle 2004
Fourth Anniversery Show
Generation Next
Joe Vs Punk 2
Manhatten Mayhem
Nowhere To Run
Punk: The Final Chapter
Redemption
Ring Of Homicide
Steel Cage Warfare
Straight Shootin Series: CM Punk and Samoa Joe
The Homecoming
The 100th show
Vendetta
Weekend Of Champions Night 1
Weekend Of Champions Night 2
World Title Classic*

So any other movies I should add ?


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> These are the movies I have
> 
> *All Star Extravaganza 2
> Better Then Our Best
> Death Before Dishonor 3
> Final Battle 2004
> Generation Next
> Joe Vs Punk 2
> Manhatten Mayhem
> Nowhere To Run
> Punk: The Final Chapter
> Redemption
> Ring Of Homicide
> Steel Cage Warfare
> Straight Shootin Series: CM Punk and Samoa Joe
> The Homecoming
> Vendetta
> Weekend Of Champions Night 1
> Weekend Of Champions Night 2
> World Title Classic*
> 
> So any other movies I should add ?


Supercard Of Honor.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Supercard of Honor
Final Battle 2005
This Means War
Main Event Spectacles
Dragon Gate Challenge
Best In The World


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

You have a lot of good full shows but if you want to look at some Best of's buy these.

Best of CM Punk II
Best of Samoa Joe III


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was thinking of buying these movies

Best Of The Second City Saints Or Best Of Colt Cabana
Dragon Gate Challenge
Supercard of Honor
Final Battle 2005


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Best Of The Second City Saints Or Best Of Colt Cabana
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> *Supercard of Honor
> Final Battle 2005*


These are the two best shows on that list so that is not a bad choice, Best of Cabana is a must have if your a fan of his work funny DVD.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah but I'm at a stalemate at which Best Of I should pick. I enjoy Punk and Cabana when they are a team but I like Cabana and his comedy matches. Also a question what Good Times, Great Memories Segments are on the Best Of Cabana ?


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What do you guys think are some shows I need to get for my collection. The ones I already have can be found here.

http://www.weforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=253942


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

man you seem to have chosen your DVDs very well. All those shows i would recommend.

The only recent one i can think about adding is Tag Wars 2006. Its an extremely underrated event, with great matches all the way through, and a ****1/4 main event to finish it off.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Honor. Any older shows you would recommend?


----------



## Sonic V.1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Im finally getting some more ROH since my last EBAY deal.. Im locking on to this upcoming deal .. It's an 8 dvd piece out of all dvds which ones should I put into my dvd player first ? 










I'm also trading New Frontiers 

For 3 copies of 
1. Fate Of An Angel
2.Dragon Gate Challenge
3. Arena Warfare 

Out of all the upcoming dvds I'm getting which one is the best ?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Manhattan Mayhem is the best, followed by Dragon Gate Challenge. I really need an Ebay account, because that's a fucking amazing deal dude, and great DVDs. Honestly some of the top shows there.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Manhatten Mayhem, Nowhere to Run and Dragon Gate Challenge are the best your getting, although they are all great for the most part.

Arena Warfare contains my favourite ROH match this year, Danielson VS SHelly


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Thanks Honor. Any older shows you would recommend?


Weekend of Thunder Night 1
Weekend of Thunder Night 2
^^^^^^^^^
Only if your a Liger fan.

Honor Invades Boston --- Reasonable card with a ****1/2 Briscoe VS Briscoe match.

Final Battle 2004


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

1st Year Anniversary Show is pretty good, awesome triple threat match, four corner match, Joe vs Danielson...all around solid card.

Honor, your favorite match was really Danielson vs Shelley? Wow, it was a great match but I think there have been a few better.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The Midnight Express Reunion
1st Year Anniversary Show 
War of the Wire


----------



## Al Boo Boo

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does RoH usually send you a comfirmation Email when you order a DVD? I recently ordered Ring of Homicide, but im not too sure if my order went through. And I odnt wanna go and order it again in fear of being charged for two.

Also, theres not Many RoH DVDs on Ebay. Is anyone looking to sell a Three or Four in a sort of "Starter Pack".


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> 1st Year Anniversary Show is pretty good, awesome triple threat match, four corner match, Joe vs Danielson...all around solid card.
> 
> Honor, your favorite match was really Danielson vs Shelley? Wow, it was a great match but I think there have been a few better.


Yes, Danielson VS Shelly is my favourite match from 2006. But that doesnt mean i lose my objectivity.

Do FIXER VS Blood Generation, Strong VS Danielson, Generation Next VS Blood Generation, Nigel VS Danielson and others are better matches than Danielson VS SHelly.

I just enjoyed this one the most.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I've got 85 dollars anyone want to recommend a couple of good movies to buy ?


I agrre with all of the ones above but I'm gonna add in some older shows too
Main Event Spectacles
Death Before Dishonor
Best of American Super Juniors Tournament
Dragon Gate Invasion
Joe vs Kobashi

just some more suggestions


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Yes, Danielson VS Shelly is my favourite match from 2006. But that doesnt mean i lose my objectivity.
> 
> Do FIXER VS Blood Generation, Strong VS Danielson, Generation Next VS Blood Generation, Nigel VS Danielson and others are better matches than Danielson VS SHelly.
> 
> I just enjoyed this one the most.


My favorite match up from this year has to be Danielson vs Strong III but that will probaly change after I see the Cage of Death match up. 

I thought Shelley vs Danielson was a strong match, its nothing wrong with being a fan of that encounter IMO.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> My favorite match up from this year has to be Danielson vs Strong III but that will probaly change after I see the Cage of Death match up.
> 
> I agree with the Danielson vs Strong III being my favorite this year so far as well. I was more into that than the 6-way earlier in the event but both were extremely good matches.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Do Fixer vs Blood Generation is the most overrated match in Ring of Honor history. I love a good spotfest, but 25 minutes of it with really no wrestling, no selling, no psychology...it becomes a circus act of "who can do the more flips?". Did I enjoy the match? Yes. Was it a good match? Of course. Yet people think it's the best tag match in ROH history and easily one of their best matches...bullshit. I've heard the argument that everything was perfect in the match, no botches, with is borth true and impressive. But a shitty match can be done perfectly and still be a shitty match (not that it was shitty, just saying).

Just thought I'd get that off my chest.


----------



## roh_fan_107

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

do any of you now how long it takes roh dvds to arrive at your house. i ordered mine sunday and it has been3 days allready.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



roh_fan_107 said:


> do any of you now how long it takes roh dvds to arrive at your house. i ordered mine sunday and it has been3 days allready.


Well most of the time it takes longer than three days.I ordered mine Saturday July 8th and they haven't arrived here in Canada yet.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Usually it takes a couple of days it took a week for one of my packages but I just guess it depends where you live.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I live in the Midwest, it averages about 5-6 days for me


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone have the card for the Destiny show that hopefully should be released soon?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Does anyone have the card for the Destiny show that hopefully should be released soon?


ROH Destiny

Davey Richards vs Jimmy Rave
Shane Hagadorn vs Derrick Dempsey 
Sara Del Ray vs Daizee Haze
Colt Cabana vs Adam Pearce vs Delirious vs Jason Blade
Christopher Daniels vs BJ Whitmer
Shingo Takagi vs Ricky Reyes
Homicide vs Bryan Danielson
Austin Aries and Roderick Strong vs The Briscoe Brothers


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

unless it available at live shows it not available on the web site yet, ROHomicide still newest available. Maybe this weekend?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> ROH Destiny
> 
> Davey Richards vs Jimmy Rave
> Shane Hagadorn vs Derrick Dempsey
> Sara Del Ray vs Daizee Haze
> Colt Cabana vs Adam Pearce vs Delirious vs Jason Blade
> Christopher Daniels vs BJ Whitmer
> Shingo Takagi vs Ricky Reyes
> Homicide vs Bryan Danielson
> Austin Aries and Roderick Strong vs The Briscoe Brothers


Thanks dude.

Whats been the overall opinion of this show, was anyone on here there?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I will let someone else do this since I was not there I just heard comments about it from the ROHboard and sometimes they are bias because they were there live.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What did everyone think of the string of matches that Nigel & Claudio had in the past few months. 

What did you all think of their little rivalry?


I enjoyed it. I thought the finished were interesting and both men were able to show off their outstanding talents against eachother.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> What did everyone think of the string of matches that Nigel & Claudio had in the past few months.


I enjoyed the matches but I have been getting into the Danielson/Nigel situation more as of late. The Rivalry keeps you entertained because its competitive between both man.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The Nigel VS Claudio matches were for the most part pretty good. They had a couple of dull ones, but mostly good wrestling matches.

Too bad that in one night Danielson and Nigel had a better match than anything Claudio and Nigel did put together.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I love the European 'style' of wrestling, a modern version of Rick Flair and Ricky Steamboat styles it seems like (back in their prime).

Colt, Claudio, Nigel, Danielson, Williams, Fleisch, all amazing wrestlers.

With that said, Claudio/Nigel had some great matches and some 'meh' matches, as Honor said.

P.S. I only got the Danielson banners because I love the chant and I got cool 7/15 pics. I'd rather have a Colt banner anyday


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Spartanlax I also enjoy Pure Wrestling I didn't even know about Pure Wrestling until Ring Of Honor. Nigel McGuinness is one of my favorite wrestlers because of his European wrestling background.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> P.S. I only got the Danielson banners because I love the chant and I got cool 7/15 pics. I'd rather have a Colt banner anyday


This Dragon banner >>> the Colt one you had.


----------



## Sabu_FTW_champion

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

anyone here got any idea where i could find myself a copy of roh main event spectacles from somewhere in the uk? i have seen it around in a few places but it is still fairly highly priced considering it is a pretty old event. my top range price is maybe about £10 if it is new

if anyone can help out rep will be given

thanks


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Sabu_FTW_champion said:


> anyone here got any idea where i could find myself a copy of roh main event spectacles from somewhere in the uk? i have seen it around in a few places but it is still fairly highly priced considering it is a pretty old event. my top range price is maybe about £10 if it is new
> 
> if anyone can help out rep will be given
> 
> thanks



If you go to rohwrestling.com you'll find a link to their ebay site, You might find it cheap on there. You'll see the ebay sign on the left hand side of the main page if you scroll down.

If not you'll get it on rohwrestling.com for about £15 including shipping.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was looking at the venues of ROH shows and from the One Year Anniversary (2/8/03) to Manhatten Mayhem (5/7/05) Ring of Honor didnt hold a show in NYC. 

Yes they're was a show in Spencerport New York and NJ but not New York City.

Can somebody tell my why ROH didnt run shows in NYC, during that time. Im interested to know.


----------



## Ring Of Honor

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> I was looking at the venues of ROH shows and from the One Year Anniversary (2/8/03) to Manhatten Mayhem (5/7/05) Ring of Honor didnt hold a show in NYC.
> 
> Yes they're was a show in Spencerport New York and NJ but not New York City.
> 
> Can somebody tell my why ROH didnt run shows in NYC, during that time. Im interested to know.


Dont forget ROH was just "another" indy back then.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey guys I'm still wondering what best of movie to get either the Best Of The Second City Saints or the Best of Colt Cabana. Does anyone own these movies ? and if you do could you tell me what the better overall movie is ? also one more question what Good Times Great Memories are on the Best Of Colt Cabana ?


----------



## Ring Of Honor

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Hey guys I'm still wondering what best of movie to get either the Best Of The Second City Saints or the Best of Colt Cabana. Does anyone own these movies ? and if you do could you tell me what the better overall movie is ? also one more question what Good Times Great Memories are on the Best Of Colt Cabana ?


Either, there both really good, but if you had to choose, prob second city saints.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Hey guys I'm still wondering what best of movie to get either the Best Of The Second City Saints or the Best of Colt Cabana. Does anyone own these movies ? and if you do could you tell me what the better overall movie is ? also one more question what Good Times Great Memories are on the Best Of Colt Cabana ?


I own both and love both. If you like Punk, Ace, and Cabana, get Best of Second City Saints. If you like Cabana the best, get his DVD. Both have awesome matches on it, I can't really say one is better than the other, I enjoyed both. If I had to pick an overall better one, I'd go with Second City Saints slightly, due to the intense/awesome Punk promos and variety of people, but it's ALL tag matches. Best of Cabana has singles, tag, four courner, etc, a mix of evertyhing.

As for the Best of Colt Cabana, the Good Times Great Memories segments are meh, decent ones, not his best. He needs a Vol. 2.



> Either, there both really good, but if you had to choose, prob second city saints.


You haven't seen them . But we should watch them Saturday or somethin.


----------



## Ring Of Honor

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

sorry for post.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks guys for the help but I don't know which show it is but it involves Colt Cabana and Ace Steel going up to random people backstage like the Ring Crew Express, Nigel McGuinness, Chris Sabin and I just wanted to know what show that was.


----------



## SA F'N BU

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got some loot and am looking for maybe another ROH dvd. Looking through the website on show really caught my eye, Better Than Our Best. Card looked great top to bottom. Is this show as good as it looks??


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I bought Better then our Best and thought it was a good show especially the Main Event Chicago Street Fight. The Tag Team title match is great as well. It is a movie you should buy.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I got some loot and am looking for maybe another ROH dvd. Looking through the website on show really caught my eye, Better Than Our Best. Card looked great top to bottom. Is this show as good as it looks??


If you want a great overall show you should buy Manhatten Mayhem.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> If you want a great overall show you should buy Manhatten Mayhem.


I also have to agree there with Homicide_187, all the matches are great and it has my favorite ROH promo in there the Shelley Promo = Pure Promo Gold.


----------



## SA F'N BU

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I already have MM.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Better Than Our Best is a solid show from what I keep hearing, one of the best this year, but there are better shows out there.

I haven't seen BTOB, but Ring of Homicide is amazing. Great card from top to bottom, my review on it is on the bottom of the page or on page two in this section.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Get Better than our Best than its a great show IMO, I think Honor reviewed that show a while back.

Six Man Mayhem – Ace Steel vs. Jack Evans vs. Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jake Crist vs. Dave Crist: Good fast pace match up to open the show. I love these kinds of matches to open the show because you are expecting a spot fest with some blown spots I might add but that didnt stop the action. The match was not to long but it got the point across. **stars


Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious: This was a suprising match to me I thought Reyes would squash Delirious but Delirious brought the fight to Reyes on this night. It ended really quick with a couple of counters and a shocking winner. It really wasnt a match up more like pushing Delirious towards a big win. *stars

This is where the DVD really starts at.

Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley & Masato Yoshino vs. Do Fixer- . It starts kind of slow but as the match goes on you will be on the edge of your seat. The last sequence is great also. This is a must see match see match up. ***1/2 Stars

Four Corner Survival – AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang: This was one of the best 4 Corner survivals I have seen in ROH. Everyone in the match went after Joe which was smart wrestling. Every spot in the match was timed perfectly threw out with all four guys getting enough offense in. Of Course we got the match break down with every man in the match getting in some type of offense. IMO Styles and Daniels made this match. *** stars

ROH Tag Team Title Match – Roderick Strong & Austin Aries vs. Blood Gen(CIMA & Naruki Doi): Whoa this was my MOTN so far as both of these tag teams had a steller contest, The match is so fast paced and the spots are so crazy you just have to watch this match to see what I mean. It was everything I expected and more from these two tag teams. ****Stars

Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm:Its this simple if you love hold for hold clinics this is the match for you. A lot of people call this match boring but I think it picked up as the match went on. I guess they were so into the fast paced matches that came before this they needed to settle down with a classic hold for hold clinic. Storm looked very strong coming into this match and I didnt get the feeling that he had any ring rust. Both guys get a much deserved standing ovation at the end. ***3/4 stars

Chicago Street Fight – Homicide vs. Colt Cabana: Emotion and Violence is the best way to desribe this epic main event match. It was kind of sloppy but what do you expect in a street fight. The long brawl between these guys was amazing to see it came off great on DVD. I think my rating goes up for this match because I love chair riots. It was nice to see Homicide put Cabana over in this feud and the aftermath was great with them showing each other respect that was just a great way to end a great feud. ****Stars

I hope that helps you make a decision about getting this great DVD.


----------



## SA F'N BU

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah, its tough to try and narrow it down to just one show. But I do agree that MM is one of the best shows Ive ever seen.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Thanks guys for the help but I don't know which show it is but it involves Colt Cabana and Ace Steel going up to random people backstage like the Ring Crew Express, Nigel McGuinness, Chris Sabin and I just wanted to know what show that was.


Wrath of the Racket


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Their is a 15% and 20% sale if you use 25-99$ you get 15% off but if it's a order over 100 its 20%. Also Destiny is released, Shimmer Volume 4 and Vengence 2006 are out to buy at ROHwrestling.com


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for the update GenerationNeXt6. Destiny is an ok cover.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah it's not the best cover but it's alright but I don't know if this is a movie to buy.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone think that War of The Wire II (7/28/06) could be out by Glory By Honor V weekend (9/15/06-9/16/06)? 

From 7/29/06 (the day after WOTW II) to the day before (Thursday) GBHV its like 48 days. And they're 7 shows in between. I wonder if production will be complete by then. 

Coinsidentally it took Destiny, 48 days to be released. From (6/4/06 - 7/21/06) 

Im hoping it will be out, cause I would love to pick up Cage of Death & War of the Wire II @ 9/16


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

There is a chance of it coming out. Most DVD's take 6 to 8 weeks to come out so it might be out that week or a week or two after it.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My next order may very well be this:

Weekend Of Champions 2
Ring Of Homicide
Destiny
And maybe How We Roll.

I might see if I can hold out buying them till the next buy 3 get 1 free sale happens.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Im still a little behind, but today Im ordering 
Supercard of Honor
Better then our Best
100th Show

To be honest WOC1 & 2, ROH, HWR, Destiny, all look good but I rather save up for some shows IMO that are must buys such as Cage of Death and War of the Wire II.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Role Model Weekend Of Champions Night 2 is a good choice, I bought Night 1 as well as Night 2 and Night 1 is a good pick as well if you have money.


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

can anyone rate the last 3 released dvds for roh?? rep for anyone who does


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I can do How We Roll and Ring of Homicide because I was there live but someone else has to review Destiny.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I reviewed Ring of Homicide, let me get the link to it real quick...

EDIT- http://www.weforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=253138


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well I bought Death Before Dishonor 1, Best Of Second City Saints and Colt Cabana, as well as Final Battle 2005. I thought I did pretty good and I'm glad I waited to order them because this 15% sale saved me!


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
Your best buy was Final Battle you are going to love that show.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How are these shows? 

Unscripted II
Night Of The Grudges II 
Round Robin Challenge II
ROH Reborn- Completion
Buffalo Stampede

Any comments at all would be appreciated.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> How are these shows?
> 
> Unscripted II
> Night Of The Grudges II
> Round Robin Challenge II
> ROH Reborn- Completion
> Buffalo Stampede
> 
> Any comments at all would be appreciated.


Unscripted 2 --- Havent seen it, but heard terrible things.
Night of the Grudges 2 --- Probably the worst show in 2005
Round Robin Challenge 2 --- Pick it up if its cheap.
ROH Reborn Completion --- Havent seen all of the show. 
Buffalo Stampede --- Pretty bad.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just seconds away of placing my order for:

Weekend Of Champions 2
Ring Of Homicide
Destiny

Hopefully the shows are as good as I've been reading.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> Unscripted 2 --- Havent seen it, but heard terrible things.
> Night of the Grudges 2 --- Probably the worst show in 2005
> Round Robin Challenge 2 --- Pick it up if its cheap.
> ROH Reborn Completion --- Havent seen all of the show.
> Buffalo Stampede --- Pretty bad.


Sounds like a no go on those shows. lol


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Buffalo Stampede is a highly underrated show, mostly because of the horrible crowd. If you got some extra money and have all the must-haves, you would enjoy watching it.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Honor and Lax. I am probably going to stay clear from those shows for now, even if I am planning to get a few VHS's. 

ROH Reborn Stage One, Stage Two and the Completion, are they worth picking up?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
Yea I agree I really hate when people judge shows basically on a weak crowd.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Although its not fair to judge a show on its crowd, it can have a real impact on the show if they're indeed shit all through the event.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was wondering about reborn stage one too? Any good I mean American Dragon vs Punk and Joe vs. Homicide. Anyone got a Star rating on this one?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
Thats a good show IMO, get it if you were following the Joe/Homicide feud which is one of the best in ROH ever so I say get it. I could drop a full review later.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Homicide I'll check it out on my next order been contemplating that one for a while now lol.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for your opinion on ROH Reborn Stage One Homicide. What do you think of Stage Two and the completion if you have seen them?


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Now that Im looking at the card for How We Role, that show looks really good. I should have bought it. 

Can somebody give me a thought on that show.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How We Roll was a good show, it gets overlooked because of Ring of Homicide going before it. But I went to both shows and I thought some smarks in the crowd fucked up the main event with all of the heat for Christian Cage but overall its worth a buy for you ROH collection.


----------



## Ring Of Honor

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ i heard the crowd was almost dead, is that true, i watched Joe vs Apocolypse, and it really didnt seem like they were too enthused.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Ring Of Honor said:


> ^^ i heard the crowd was almost dead, is that true, i watched Joe vs Apocolypse, and it really didnt seem like they were too enthused.


C'mon, would you be excited about Joe vs a jobber? Our crowd was dead for Daniels vs Sydal for crying out loud 

LMAO, nice sig by the way, just noticed it.


----------



## SA F'N BU

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What is one of the best old school DVDs. Im talking about maybe the first yeat that ROH opened up? 

Also are the best ofs ... work checking out?


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Could somebody please rank these shows in order of you think are best to worst? This is what I am thinking going by the card but I don't know anything about how they turned out....

1- Hell Freezes Over
2- Enter The Dragon
3- Night Of Grudges 
4- Survival Of The Fittest
5- Night Of Tribute


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

1st Year Anniversary is very good and I hear Round Robin Challenge and Road to Title are awesome.

And the Best of Bryan Danielson is really good but thats the only best of I have


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> Could somebody please rank these shows in order of you think are best to worst? This is what I am thinking going by the card but I don't know anything about how they turned out....
> 
> 1- Hell Freezes Over
> 2- Enter The Dragon
> 3- Night Of Grudges
> 4- Survival Of The Fittest
> 5- Night Of Tribute


Hell Freezes Over is Awesome
Enter The Dragon Sucks except the Main Event, My least Favorite show I own
I don't have night of Grudges so I Don't know
Survival of the Fittest is real good 
Night of Tribute is also really good

Hope that helps


----------



## Ring Of Honor

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> C'mon, would you be excited about Joe vs a jobber? Our crowd was dead for Daniels vs Sydal for crying out loud
> 
> LMAO, nice sig by the way, just noticed it.


Joe should have made them pop atleast


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> What is one of the best old school DVDs. Im talking about maybe the first yeat that ROH opened up?
> 
> Also are the best ofs ... work checking out?


Glory by Honor I, Era of Honor Begins, 1st Anniversary Show and Crowning a Champion, Final Battle 2002 are just a few.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

someone want to up Davey Richards VS Jimmy Rave from Destiny when they can? Thanks
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Forgotten goodness*

Here are some quick star ratings for a couple of shows that for one reason or another are forgotten or crapped on. These shows have no reason to be forgotton or crapped on, because they were all fantastic shows.

*Dissension*
Crapped on by many as a one match card, and while one match stands out, it was far from a one match card.

Pearce VS Fury --- *1/2
Yang VS Lethal --- ***
Rave / Shelly / Abyss VS Delirious / Rinauro / Mamaluke --- ***1/2
Low Ki VS Evans --- *** (Fun squash)
CC / Steel VS Nigel / Collyer --- **1/2
Aries / Strong VS BJ / Jacobs --- ***1/4
Sydal VS Fallen Angel --- ***1/2 (Great guts by Daniels)
Danielson VS Styles --- ****1/2
-------------------------------------------------------------
*This Means War*
3 3 1/2 star + matches and a great classic main event. Good show.

Castagnoli VS Shelly --- ***1/2
Andrews / Arzaieal VS Mikaze / Blade --- *
Reyes VS Franklin --- 1/2*
NcGuiness VS Kikutaro VS Whitmer VS Nosawa --- *3/4
Aries VS Styles --- ***3/4
BBoy VS Cabana --- **
Lethal VS Curry Man --- ***1/2
Danielson VS Strong --- ****1/2
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Unforgettable*
Two four and a half star matches, and reasonable action throughout the rest.

Malmaluke / Rinauro VS Dunn / Marcos --- **
Nigel VS Lethal VS Andrews VS Castagnoli --- **
Rave VS Sydal --- ***
Reyes VS Dempsey --- 3/4*
James Gibson VS Roderick Strong --- ****1/2
Evans VS Cabana --- **
Daniels VS Yang --- ***1/2
Kobashi / Homicide VS Samoa Joe / Low Ki --- ****1/2
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Fate of an Angel*
Pretty strong show all around apart from the dismal tag endurance match.

Nigel VS Castegnoli --- ***1/2
Generico VS Aries --- **1/2
Steen VS Homicide VS Dixie VS Azrieal --- **1/4
Carnage Crew VS Dunn / Marcos VS Embassy VS Lacey's Angels --- DUD
AJ Styles VS Roderick Strong --- ****1/4
Samoa Joe VS Jimmy Rave --- ***1/2
Hardy VS Daniels --- ***1/2
Punk VS Gibson --- ***3/4


----------



## ROH88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ya if anyone wants to up the dragon vs lance storm match from better than our best rep will be added thanks


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I want to take advantage of the percentage off sale and was wondering if someone who went to 'Destiny' could post star ratings for the matches.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Im gonna go Re-Compare, 
Danielson vs Rave & Danielson vs Shelley.

To see if I which I truely enjoyed more. Ill be back with my thoughts in about an hour.

-------------------------------------------

Well after just watching both matches I've come to the conclusion that:

1. Danielson vs Shelley was a HELL OF A LOT BETTER the second time watching it, then the first. The first time I was annoyed with all the stopage for Shelley and Danielson to converse with the crowd, and it took away from me seeing how amazing the match actually was. Both men are just so creative with their holds. Dragons dive into the crowd is insane.

2. Danielson vs Rave is such an underrated match. That match is friggin incredible. It really shows just how good Jimmy Rave is. The ending was really good with the elbows. I love that finish from Dragon. The match was just so fluid.

3. Well I still feel Danielson vs Rave was better because their was more of a flow. I think both matches were pretty equal wrestling wise. But I give the edge to Danielson vs Rave cause it was much more fluid then Dragon vs Shelley. It was too much stop and go. Jump out of the ring, hop back in and get going, again. Where as Danielson vs Rave was basically all in-ring action.

Feel free to comment, I'd love to hear your thoughts on my "Review", as I dont really do that very much.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^
Great post man.

You have to remember though, Danielson VS SHelly, the stalling wasnt planned but they needed to do something to give Joe time to get to the building.

After watching the Great American Bash, i plodded down to my mailbox annoyed at the bad ppv, and guess what i found?

Weekend of Champions Night 1 & 2
Ring of Homicide
Arena Warfare
100th Show

And if that wasnt enough,

NJPW: Super J Cup 1994
NJPW: Super J Cup 1995. 

I plan to watch all of them over the next day or so. Reviews will be up eventually.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

You lucky bastard, I wish I got a reward for sitting through GAB too.

Can't wait to see how you harshly grade Ring of Homicide and call it a shit show


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I don't think Honor will post a harse review Ring of Homicide is one of the best overall shows this year lets hope he grades accurate because if not :frustrate is in your future Honor .


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Spar, i didnt look at it like a reward for sitting through GAB, but i guess it makes sense!

I have already finished watching Ring of Homicide, and im onto Arena Warfare right now. At this rate, the reviews will be up tomorrow.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Okay, here is my VHS order. 

The Era Of Honor Begins
ROH Reborn Stage One
ROH Reborn Stage Two
Tag Wars
Showdown In Motown
Hell Freezes Over
Survival Of The Fittest
Night Of Grudges II

So, how did I do? Please if you think I should swap any around with other ROH VHS's speak up, I was thinking Night Of Tribute but I would have to swap it with something and there is really nothing I want to eliminate from the list.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I haven't seen all of those shows, but from the ones I have seen I'd say get rid of Night Of Grudges II, its by far one of the worst shows I have seen in my opinion.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Really? The card looks awsome. Cabana vs. McGuiness, Gibson vs. Homicide vs. Spanky, Aries/Strong vs. Rave/Puma, Gibson vs. Spanky and Joe vs. Daniels. 

Could you please give star ratings for the show?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> Okay, here is my VHS order.
> 
> The Era Of Honor Begins
> ROH Reborn Stage One
> ROH Reborn Stage Two
> Tag Wars
> Showdown In Motown
> Hell Freezes Over
> Survival Of The Fittest
> Night Of Grudges II
> 
> So, how did I do? Please if you think I should swap any around with other ROH VHS's speak up, I was thinking Night Of Tribute but I would have to swap it with something and there is really nothing I want to eliminate from the list.


Night of the Grudges II is supposedly the worst show in 2005 where as Night of Tribute while nothing super special is a really solid show, I'd give Night of Tribute a ***3/4 rating.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How bad is Unscripted 2? Is it really not worth getting at all? The card doesn't look all that bad, but what do people who have seen the show think?


----------



## MITB

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Dont need help with a dvd but its better to ask here than start a new thread.

Can anyone tell me how recent the ROH coverage, on The Wrestling Channel in the UK, is?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> How bad is Unscripted 2? Is it really not worth getting at all? The card doesn't look all that bad, but what do people who have seen the show think?


Its not as bad as some people say it is. I found it to be a very enjoyable show. Punk & Danielson vs. Rave & Pearce is a great match, McGuinness vs. Aries is IMO the best Pure Title match ever, Strong vs. Whitmer is a solid match, and Danielson vs. Xavier is another solid match.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Its not as bad as some people say it is. I found it to be a very enjoyable show. Punk & Danielson vs. Rave & Pearce is a great match, *McGuinness vs. Aries is IMO the best Pure Title match ever, *Strong vs. Whitmer is a solid match, and Danielson vs. Xavier is another solid match.



Wow, has anyone else seen this. I want to see this match, -Mystery- you really think its the best Pure Title Match ever?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> Wow, has anyone else seen this. I want to see this match, -Mystery- you really think its the best Pure Title Match ever?


I guess it depends on what you consider McGuinness/Danielson. If you consider it a World Title match than Aries/McGuinness is the best Pure Title match but if you consider McGuinness/Danielson a Pure Title match than that is the best Pure Title match.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> I guess it depends on what you consider McGuinness/Danielson. If you consider it a World Title match than Aries/McGuinness is the best Pure Title match but if you consider McGuinness/Danielson a Pure Title match than that is the best Pure Title match.


I considered McGuinness/Danielson a World Title match, and it was a hell of a classic. How does Aries/McGuiness compare?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Heres what the rest of my week looks like for reviews.

Tuesday: Weekend of Champions Night 1
Wednesday/Thursday: How We Roll
Thursday/Friday: Ring of Homicide


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I look forward to those reviews, I should have How We Roll and Ring of Homicide by the end of the week so will be able to give my view on those shows also.


----------



## roh_fan_107

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

for any of you that where there live, how was destiny. i am thinking about getting the dvd and want to know your thought on the show.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think the best Pure Title match ever is Joe vs Gibson from New Frontiers.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

You know, i get a rap on here for being a tough marker. 

If you want to see a really tough marker, go to the ROH boards, and in the ROH Reviews section, locate Haku22, and his review of all the milestone series show.

I have never seen this guy mark anything above ***3/4. And gives stuff that i consider good like the Briscoes VS Sydal / Styles match from the 100th show, as low as *1/2.

Thats a tough marker


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Honor, there is a line between harsh and retarded. Haku is retarded...you're just harsh 

Now go put up your review of Ring of Homicide, I gotta see what you rated it!


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Where can I find lots of ROH DVD reviews? I have found a few decent sites but Google is really not helping me at the moment.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> Where can I find lots of ROH DVD reviews? I have found a few decent sites but Google is really not helping me at the moment.


These forums. Mystery, Honor, and I all review DVDs on a regular basis. Just search around a bit.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

and if you dont trust me, mystery or Spar,

www.411mania.com articles written by Jacob Ziegler are pretty acurate.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

411mania is pretty good. I enjoy their reviews.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just tried that 411mania they have some good ROH reviews, I will have to use that site and look at what movies to buy and what not.


----------



## ewr

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is Death Before Dishonor 3 a good movie to buy because I like the card


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yes Death Before Dishonor 3 is a good show to buy.


----------



## roh_fan_107

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

just got the 4 roh dvds that i where saving up to get.

How We Roll
Weekend Of Champions Night 1
Destiny
100th Show


Did i do good on my order.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Going by general opinion, you should of got Weekend Of Champions night 2 instead of 1 and Ring Of Homicide.


----------



## roh_fan_107

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Going by general opinion, you should of got Weekend Of Champions night 2 instead of 1 and Ring Of Homicide.


i allready have ring of homicide and weekend of champions night 2. that is why i got weekend of champions night 1 and how we roll to complete the 2 double shot weekends.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Oh ok then, MA BAD.


----------



## Ring Of Honor

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Going by general opinion, you should of got Weekend Of Champions night 2 instead of 1 and Ring Of Homicide.


You will love ROHomicide


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

roh_fan why are you using my avatar?

Thanks for the 411mania link Honor, I'm going to check it out now. Don't worry, I trust your reviews guys, I've just read all of them.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got my order of movies and I have to say Best Of Colt Cabana is a movie that would be a good choice if you have a free pick for a buy 3 get 1 free sale. The Good Times, Great Memories aren't that so great but it has good matches.


----------



## Caligula

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've been hearing a lot about ROH, and how great it is. So ive decided to buy some DVD's. What do you guys suggest for a first time viewer?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

In no particular order

Manhattan Mayhem
Nowhere to Run
Final Battle 2005
Supercard of Honor
Ring of Homicide


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'd add Better Than Out Best to that list.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Death before Dishonor 1
One Year Anniversary
and Main Event Spectacles too if your looking for some older stuff


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wooop my order of WOC2/HWR/ROHomicde has arrived, off to watch tham now.


----------



## ewr

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Yes Death Before Dishonor 3 is a good show to buy.


Thanks for the help


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Wooop my order of WOC2/HWR/ROHomicde has arrived, off to watch tham now.


Be sure to give your thoughts on ROHomicide, dying to here what everyone thinks of this show, because as I said when I first got back from the show, it could definitely be in the Top 10 shows ever.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
Give your thoughts on Ring of Homicide, but how about letting us know what you thought of your last order? (SCOH, BTOB etc) I was really looking forward to that.

If you got the time.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm in the middle of watching my latest order, once I've watched them I'll give a review of all of them.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



CaliGula said:


> I've been hearing a lot about ROH, and how great it is. So ive decided to buy some DVD's. What do you guys suggest for a first time viewer?


Better Than Our Best
Supercard of Honor
Dragon Gate Challenge
Manhattan Mayhem
Final Battle 2005
Unforgettable
4th Anniversary Show
Nowhere to Run


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm going to pick up a couple FIP shows with the current deal. What shows I don't know yet but when I make my choice I'll post it.


----------



## Atlas

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Okay, the 4th anniversary show s on Google Video, and i was wondering if it's worth my time to watch or if it's a bad one


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Nice my shipment came today. Opening up your mailbox and seeing that White and Blue United States Postal Service box with the Ring of Honor address stamped on it, is one of the best feelings in the world. 

Tonight Im gonna try and watch Supercard of Honor, and tommorow Better Then Our Best. Ill watch the 100th show maybe Friday or something. 

Anyway how long is Supercard of Honor, their are 11 matches. My guess is like 3 and a half hours?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just picked up Big Year One Bash Night 1 and X-Factor.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I forget how long Supercard is but its atleast 4 hours. You got a 56 min match between Danielson and Strong and most matches are 20 minutes and up. I remember live being a long night.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm sure its about 4 hours and 10-15 minutes.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow, I guess I have a long night ahead of me. Ill be out till like 8:15 so Ill probebly start the show at like 9.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Kind of off-topic, but...

...my tickets for the WWE Supershow next Monday just came in the mail! I get to see HBK vs Umaga (2/3 of the reason I watch RAW, the other is Carlito).

*Ahem* Carry on.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Fuck off WWE mark.


----------



## Atlas

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Seriosuly is the 4th anniversary show a good one to watch or is it one of ROH's worstest ones?


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



5star450T-bone said:


> Seriosuly is the 4th anniversary show a good one to watch or is it one of ROH's worstest ones?





^ No way dude. You definitely have to get it. Danielson vs Rave & Aries & Strong vs Styles & Sydal are definitely worth it, plus the one year moments they do on the DVD is awesome. Briscoes return is cool too, CZW brawl, Colt vs Homicide. Definitely get it.


----------



## Atlas

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I don't have to buy it it's for free on google if you're willings to let it buffer


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Kind of off-topic, but...
> 
> ...my tickets for the WWE Supershow next Monday just came in the mail! I get to see HBK vs Umaga (2/3 of the reason I watch RAW, the other is Carlito).
> 
> *Ahem* Carry on.


Your going to the show at the CAA?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> Your going to the show at the CAA?


Yeah. I wasn't sure if I was going to be able to go or not, so got last minute tickets and they arrived today. As long as Carlito gets a good match, I'll be happy as hell. Too bad it's in the nosebleed section


----------



## FallenAngel88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have really just got interested into ROH and was wondering what DVD's would be good to get me used to and enjoy ROH and are any of the Best Of DVD's worth the money 

THX and Rep will be added


----------



## SA F'N BU

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well Im no expert like some people here, but Id check out Manhatten Mayhem. I can honestly say this is one of the best shows from top to bottom with all matches being enjoyable. Id also say that Final Battle 05 was a great show as well. KENTA vs Low Ki would leave you amazed and show you great wrestling skill.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

You know, i just realised im not going to be getting any more ROH dvds for a while.

Im going to give Destiny and In Your Face a miss. They are not worth it imo. The only match im really interested in from Destiny is Rave VS Richards and im not going to buy it just for that. and the three way at IYF, was the only one im interested in and someone will up it. Jacobs VS Whitmer was something i was looking forward to, until everyone crapped on the match around the net and said it was worth about **.

The next two shows have two Danielson title defences that dont interest me, and two KENTA matches that will no doubt be overrated. Im going to miss them also.

So yeah, next order will probably be Death Before Dishonor 4 (to see the feud end, and Danielson kill someone), and the 7/29 show with the solid card headlined by Danielson VS Nigel. After that, ill probably buy the Joe VS Danielson show just for that match, unless the rest of the card is built up.

It all depends on how these shows turn out of course.

So yeah, i guess no more shows till around late september.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah same with me Honor I'm not interested In Destiny or In Your face....(That was hard to say) Anyways I'm might get some best of's or older movies. I might actually buy a PWG movie but yes I won't be getting some until I have enough money.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just finished SCOH. I started it around 9:30 - 9:45 and it ended at 10 minutes to 2, in the morning. What a long ass show. I was dozing off during Danielson vs Strong, so I ending up standing up to stay awake for it.

This was a hell of a show.
Good stuff by Cornette to start things off. 

Four Corner Survival was kinda blah, but Delirious is funny as hell.

Embassy vs Double C and Yang was good. Im really not all that impressed by Jimmy Yang.

First Blood Match was cool. Ace Steel is funny and that tombstone was nice.

AJ & Sydal vs Aries & Evans was brilliant. Sydal looked amazing and got major props for his efforts.

Blood Gen vs Do Fixer was *****, plain and simple. Some say its overrated but this match is exciting as hell. Even better the second time seeing it. I had see it a few weeks ago.

I dont watch the Shimmer matches. So I cant say anything about Six Women Mayhem.

Colt Cabana got busted open by Homicide and will be a good lead in for the Chicago Street Fight, Im so looking foward to that.

Necro and Hero come out, and get a beat down by Adam Pearce, Joe, Cornette. What show does Claudio turn heel? I was waiting for that?

Three Way Dance, was ok. Good stuff with Lacey and Jacobs. But I didnt really like this match, especially after a good match between Daniels and Joe the night before.

Danielson vs Strong III, was definatly my favorite of the 3 matches they have put on. 56 grueling minutes of awesome hard hitting action. I really hope Roddy gets a title run in late 07-2008.

Overall definatly a great show and one of ROH's best, and I strongly recommend it. What ever you do, dont start it past 8 o'clock. Watch it in the afternoon or something. lol


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Necro and Hero come out, and get a beat down by Adam Pearce, Joe, Cornette. What show does Claudio turn heel? I was waiting for that


Claudio turns on Ring Of Honor at the 100th show.


----------



## Caligula

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is "the era of honor begins" worth buying? I found it brand new for only $4 on Ebay


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
Its a good show Dragon vs Low Ki vs Daniels is one of the best matches in ROH ever and it also had some good undercard matches like Eddie Guerrero vs Super Crazy I say get it and its cheap.


----------



## Atlas

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks to CE, 4th Anniversary show was really good, my first ever full show. Rave vs danielson was brillant, and so was Colt vs Homicide


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> You know, i just realised im not going to be getting any more ROH dvds for a while.
> 
> Im going to give Destiny and In Your Face a miss. They are not worth it imo. The only match im really interested in from Destiny is Rave VS Richards and im not going to buy it just for that. and the three way at IYF, was the only one im interested in and someone will up it. Jacobs VS Whitmer was something i was looking forward to, until everyone crapped on the match around the net and said it was worth about **.
> 
> The next two shows have two Danielson title defences that dont interest me, and two KENTA matches that will no doubt be overrated. Im going to miss them also.
> 
> So yeah, next order will probably be Death Before Dishonor 4 (to see the feud end, and Danielson kill someone), and the 7/29 show with the solid card headlined by Danielson VS Nigel. After that, ill probably buy the Joe VS Danielson show just for that match, unless the rest of the card is built up.
> 
> It all depends on how these shows turn out of course.
> 
> So yeah, i guess no more shows till around late september.


You should get 6/24. It didnt have a bad match on it. Aries vs KENTA was amazing and Cabana vs Danielson was a very good match. Everything was a solid match except for The Bunkhouse Brawl Match and it still had a good spot. Jacobs vs Strong was a very good match and it was like the third match. Definetly get this show. I dont know about the others but this was a really good show.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



ROH said:


> Merchandise Update 7/27/06- Buy 3, Get 1 Free DVD Sale Returns, In Your Face DVD, & More!
> 7/27/06
> ROH
> 
> BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE RETURNS!!!
> 
> Back by popular demand is the Ring of Honor Buy 3, Get 1 Free Sale on all ROH DVD's at www.rohwrestling.com. Please read all the details below before placing your order:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free item for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Double DVD sets can not be used as your free selection unless they are the lowest priced item you are ordering.
> 3) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 4) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
> 5) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin VHS & DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/.
> 
> THIS SALE WILL BE IN EFFECT AT THE LIVE RING OF HONOR SHOWS THIS WEEKEND IN DAYTON & CLEVELAND AND NEXT WEEKEND IN LONG ISLAND & EDISON!!!
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Wednesday, August 2nd at 10pm EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed thru the website.
> 
> Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor titles and Straight Shootin' titles.
> 
> The following items are now in stock and available to order in the NEW RELEASES section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> In Your Face- New York, NY 6/17/06 (DVD)
> 
> Check out the hardest-hitting three-way ever as Bryan Danielson, KENTA and Samoa Joe destroy each other to prove who is the best in the world. Plus, Homicide continues the war against CZW as he takes on Chris Hero and much more!!!
> 1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jason Blade & Sterling Keenan
> 2. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana (ROH Tag Team Title Match)
> 3. Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer
> 4. Shane Hagadorn vs. Mitch Franklin (Top of the Class Trophy Match)
> 5. Adam Pearce vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 6. Homicide vs. Chris Hero
> 7. Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe vs. KENTA (Non Title Three Way Match)
> 
> Bonus Match: Fast & Furious vs. Chasyn Rance & Seth Delay (FIP- Chasing The Dragon 6/9/06)
> 
> TNA Against All Odds 2006 DVD
> 
> On Sunday, February 12, 2006, TNA Wrestling presented Against All Odds 2006 featuring Jeff Jarrett vs. Christian Cage for the NWA World Title.
> 1. NWA World Heavyweight Title Match: Jeff Jarrett vs. Christian Cage
> 2. X-Division Championship Match: Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels
> 3. NWA Tag Team Title Match: America's Most Wanted vs. Chris Sabin & Sonjay Dutt
> 4. Team 3D vs. Team Canada
> 5. Falls Count Anywhere: Rhino vs. Abyss
> 6. The James Gang vs. The Latin American Exchange
> 7. Alex Shelley vs. Jay Lethal vs. Petey Williams vs. Matt Bentley
> 8. The Naturals vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong
> 
> Preshow Matches:
> -Ron Killings vs. A-1
> -Lance Hoyt, Shark Boy, & Cassidy Riley vs. Diamonds in the Rough & Shannon Moore
> 
> King of the Death Match DVD
> 
> The most intense and hardcore wrestling DVD of all time!!! This is the 1995 IWA King of the Death Match Tournament featuring Cactus Jack (Mick Foley), Terry Funk, and more.
> 1. Barbed Wire Chain Match: Gannosuke vs. Tiger Jeet Singh
> 2. Barbed Wire Board Match: Terry Funk vs. Leatherface
> 3. Barbed Wire Bat Thumbtack Match: Cactus Jack vs. Terry Gordy
> 4. Barbed Wire Board Thumbtack Match: Hiroshi Ono vs. Shoji Nakamaki
> 5. WWA Lightheavyweight Title: Flying Kid Ichihara vs. Takashi Okano
> 6. Iceman vs. Kamakaze
> 7. Plate Of Glass Match: Terry Funk vs. Tiger Jeet Singh
> 8. Bed of Nails Match: Cactus Jack vs. Shoji Nakamaki
> 9. IWA Tag Titles: El Texano & Silver King vs. The Headhunters
> 10. NWA World Title: Dan Severn vs. Tarzan Goto
> 11. No Rope Explosive Barbed Wire Time Bomb DeathMatch: Cactus Jack vs. Terry Funk
> 
> Rings of Europe ’Back In Krems’ 3/26/06 (Double DVD-R)
> 
> Includes Matt Sydal vs. Jody Fleisch plus Delirious, Jonny Storm, Arik Cannon, & more.
> 1. Baron von Hagen vs. Barish (KoE Quarter Final)
> 2. Delirious vs. Tengkwa
> 3. Arik Cannon vs. Emil Sitoci
> 4. Matt Sydal vs. Jody Fleisch
> 5. The Hellvetics/Darren Burridge/Cactus Kovax/Big Van Walter vs. Humungus/Massacre/Bad News Bones/Razor Blade/Sigi the Swisstank (10-Men Elimination Match)
> 6. Murat Bosporus vs. Ares (KoE Quarter Final)
> 7. Iceman Harrop vs. Headshrinker Alofa
> 8. Jonny Storm vs. Steve Douglas (KoE Quarter Final)
> 9. Joe E. Legend vs. Chris the Bambikiller (PPW Title)
> 
> Other New Items Now On Sale In The "New Release" Section:
> 
> -Destiny- East Windsor, CT 6/3/06 (DVD)
> -SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 4 (DVD)
> -Topps WWE Heritage Chrome Wrestling Box
> -Topps WWE Heritage Chrome Wrestling Pack
> -WWE Great American Bash 2006 DVD (Preorder)
> -TNA Slammiversary 2006 DVD (Preorder)
> -Before They Were Stars Vol. 2 (DVD)
> -The Very Best of GLOW- Gorgeous Ladies of Wrestling DVD (Preorder)
> -Knockouts: The Ladies of TNA Wrestling Vol. 1 DVD (Preorder)
> -TNA Lockdown 2006 DVD (Preorder)
> -WWE Vengeance 2006 DVD
> -Samoa Joe ’Joe’s Gonna Kill You’ T-Shirt





> In Your Face- New York, NY 6/17/06 (DVD)
> Item# ROH107DVD
> Description:
> 1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jason Blade & Sterling Keenan
> 2. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana (ROH Tag Team Title Match)
> 3. Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer
> 4. Shane Hagadorn vs. Mitch Franklin (Top of the Class Trophy Match)
> 5. Adam Pearce vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 6. Homicide vs. Chris Hero
> 7. Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe vs. KENTA (Non Title Three Way Match)
> 
> Bonus Match: Fast & Furious vs. Chasyn Rance & Seth Delay (FIP- Chasing The Dragon 6/9/06)


Damn I really want to make an order but I made an order just under a week ago.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yes, the sale is back


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The IYF artwork is shit, but the card looks fucking great in my opinion.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah I dont like the cover but I'm going to get the show. I'm 3 shows behind so this could be a great time to catch up.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'll hopefully make an order on the 2nd:

Destiny
In Your Face
Arena Warfare
Best In The World

But then I'm not totally sure if I will, funds aren't that high at the moment.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yes I will probably be making an order sometime before the sale ends.I am thinking of these:
Weekend of Champions Night 2
Ring of Homicide
Destiny
In Your Face.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'll be making a huge order since my bday is August 13th and this will probably be my birthday present:

WOC 2
Supercard of Honor
Better Than Our Best
In Your Face
Straight Shootin' with Joe and Punk
Straight Shootin' with Raven and Sandman vol. 2
Straight Shootin' with Colt and Punk


----------



## showtimeDD

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Need a little help here. I'm finishing off the Milestone series with the Buy 3 Get 1 Free sale and since I only need 3 to finish the series, I get to choose another one. I've narrowed it down to....

Weekend of Champions Night 1
Ring of Homicide
Destiny
In Your Face

What do you guys think?


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

showtime: I heard that Ring of Homicide is the best out of those.

Spartan: If you use the buy 3 get 1 free than you can get one more show.


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> The IYF artwork is shit, but the card looks fucking great in my opinion.


Yeah i would agree, but if it is as good as people are saying, i really want to get this dvd. hopefully i can find the funds to make another purchase before this sale runs out. Do these type of sales come around alot or do you think that it wont happen for a long while after this one is up??


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'd say it won't happen for another month.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Lucky me. I get to go to the shows this weekend and I've got my money in my pocket.


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Here is my hopeful list of purchases for this sale

Supercard of Honor
Ring of Homicide
Destiny
In Your Face

but I am struggling on whether to get anymore of the milestone series instead

Arena Warfare
100th Show

Should I sub one of these in my original order, or are the shows not worth getting over the rest of the recent shows??


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Lucky me. I get to go to the shows this weekend and I've got my money in my pocket.


Two words: Fuck Off.

:flip


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

RVD=ECW: I would say to stick with what you got. Arena Warfare and 100th show are good shows but not as good as the four you listed.


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

thanks dude, rep


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What was the general consensus of Destiny and In Your Face?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I don't know about Destiny but In Your Face was a good show live, I could drop a review but it might be kind of off since I don't remember everything that happened at the show besides the outcome I know the main event was stiff as hell and the spot from Jacobs and Whitmer.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

In Your Face looks pretty good. The cover art is so-so.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just bought 

How We Roll
Ring of Homocide
Destiny
In Your Face


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Just bought
> 
> How We Roll
> *Ring of Homocide*
> Destiny
> In Your Face


Hehe. You called it 'Ring of Homocide'.


----------



## showtimeDD

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just finished making my order:

Supercard of Honor
Better Than Our Best
100th Show
In Your Face

I was gonna get Ring of Homicide, but I had to go with IYF. I need to see the Whitmer vs. Jacobs match. The fact that there is a KENTA/Joe/Danielson 3 way doesn't hurt either.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Hehe. You called it 'Ring of Homocide'.


lol I didnt even realize that.

Heres something I found out about sales.

*Buy 3 Get 1 Free:* Happens at the end of each month
*Free Shipping:* Happens in the middle of each month (16, 17, 18)
*20% Off:* Happens beginning of each month (7, 8, 9)
*$10 DVD's:* Happens once a month at the end of the month or beginning if they skip a month


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I never noticed that either dman, I'll have to keep that information in mind when I buy movies.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> lol I didnt even realize that.
> 
> Heres something I found out about sales.
> 
> *Buy 3 Get 1 Free:* Happens at the end of each month
> *Free Shipping:* Happens in the middle of each month (16, 17, 18)
> *20% Off:* Happens beginning of each month (7, 8, 9)
> *$10 DVD's:* Happens once a month at the end of the month or beginning if they skip a month




^ Thanks for that info dude. Rep added. I'm going to have to keep that handy so I know now.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does the Buy 3 get 1 Free sale include ROH VHS?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i am wanting to make my first order and am looking for some help on what to get i think i will get some of the best of to start my collection, what do you guys recommend if you could have any four.

Also does anyone know how long orders to the uk usually take


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My four would be...

Manhattan Mayhem
Better Than Our Best
Supercard or Honor
Final Battle 2005


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> My four would be...
> 
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Better Than Our Best
> Supercard or Honor
> Final Battle 2005


I would replace Better Than Our Best with Ring of Homicide. But I've only seen half of Better Than Our Best, so yeah.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

That could change next week. I havent seen it yet so I didnt put it.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I watched Better Than Our Best today. Hell of a Show. Not better then Supercard of Honor, but still very good.

Lance Storm returns, Dragon Gate in the House, Embassy vs Do Fixer, Great Four Corner Survival, Chicago Street Fight, Chair Riot, Awesome ending!!!

Overall ****


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I need some opinions on the two newest DVDs, 'Destiny' and 'In Your Face'. Are they worth picking up?


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

3 Best shows this year? Actually make that four so I can get it during buy 3 1 free sale.

And are newer roh shows diverse, like is most the matches technical or is there a mixture of fast paced, techincal etc.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> 3 Best shows this year? Actually make that four so I can get it
> during buy 3 1 free sale.


Better Than Our Best
Supercard of Honor
Dragon Gate Challenge
4th Anniversary Show



> And are newer roh shows diverse, like is most the matches technical or is there a mixture of fast paced, techincal etc.


Yea I would say there were different style of matches in the 2006 shows especially during the milestone series.



> I need some opinions on the two newest DVDs, 'Destiny' and 'In Your Face'. Are they worth picking up?


I was at In Your Face here is a little review.

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jason Blade & Sterling Keenan *

Jimmy Rave vs. Davey Richards ***1/2 real bloody match with glass in the ring during the entire match props to both of these man for wrestling a match with a ring full of glass.

Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana ** I enjoyed this tag match up with a predictable winner.

BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs *** Good match but the spot made the match get a extra star Whitmer is crazy.

Shane Hagadorn defeated Mitch Franklin * Nothing to special

Adam Pearce vs Claudio Castagnoli ** This was a ok match but nothing to special it was just to bring out Hero for the next match.

Homicide vs Chris Hero - ***3/4 I thought this would be a brawl but they kept it more on the mat than anything good match there styles messed well together. There is a Sick ass cop killa in this match also.

KENTA vs Samoa Joe vs American Dragon **** I really enjoyed this match up it had everything.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My top four this year would be

Supercard of Honor
Better Than Our Best
Ring Of Homicide
Dragon Gate Challenge

I havent seen the four newest ones released but Ring of Homicide is supposed to be one of the best shows ever so I put it in the list.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks dman & Homicide i'll add rep. Anymore opinions for people that saw shows like How We Roll, Destiny & In Your Face.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How we roll was a good show I will drop a review later on after I finish writing my BTB show.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I was at In Your Face here is a little review.
> 
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jason Blade & Sterling Keenan *
> 
> Jimmy Rave vs. Davey Richards ***1/2 real bloody match with glass in the ring during the entire match props to both of these man for wrestling a match with a ring full of glass.
> 
> Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana ** I enjoyed this tag match up with a predictable winner.
> 
> BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs *** Good match but the spot made the match get a extra star Whitmer is crazy.
> 
> Shane Hagadorn defeated Mitch Franklin * Nothing to special
> 
> Adam Pearce vs Claudio Castagnoli ** This was a ok match but nothing to special it was just to bring out Hero for the next match.
> 
> Homicide vs Chris Hero - ***3/4 I thought this would be a brawl but they kept it more on the mat than anything good match there styles messed well together. There is a Sick ass cop killa in this match also.
> 
> KENTA vs Samoa Joe vs American Dragon **** I really enjoyed this match up it had everything.


Thanks for the review.Well some of the matches interest me some don't I'll probably order the DVD because I want to see KENTA vs Samoa Joe vs American Dragon so bad.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Somethings wrong. When i add Supercard of honor it says 50 dollars for it instead of 25.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Somethings wrong. When i add Supercard of honor it says 50 dollars for it instead of 25.


Well at first I would of thought you just added it twice accidently,but I don't really know what to do maybe try recalculating or adding it again.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Loz dude thats strange, let me see if it does it for me.

EDIT - fine for me. Close the page and do the whole order again adding SOH to the basket first.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
I think you put the order in twice just start over.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What do you do to get the free dvd?

EDIT: Forget about this post!


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I dont think this is advertising but this is cool. If it is advertising just tell me and I'll edit my post. Everyone her should do this. You put your ROH DVD collection here.

http://www.dvdaficionado.com/dvds.html?id=dman88

If you click on Sports/Wrestling than you can see all my DVD's. You just need to register and search ROH and all of the DVD's come up.


----------



## Crags

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm a moron!


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I need some help. I want to get DVD's to watch a fued. One is the Homicide/Steve Cornino fued. What DVD's do I need to see the entire fued.

I know War of the Wire and Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies. Any others?

Also the Homicide/Joe fued.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> I need some help. I want to get DVD's to watch a fued. One is the Homicide/Steve Cornino fued. What DVD's do I need to see the entire fued.
> 
> I know War of the Wire and Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies. Any others?
> 
> Also the Homicide/Joe fued.


*Corino/Homicide:*
One Year Anniversary Show (First one-on-one encounter)
Steel Cage Warfare (Most recent encounter)

*Homicide/Joe:*
Do or Die (First encounter for the ROH Title)
Empire State Showdown (Non-title, no holds barred)
Reborn Stage 1 (ROH Title match)
Generation Next (ROH Title match)
Death Before Dishonor Night 1 (ROH Title match)

*Optional for Homicide/Joe:*
Reborn: Completion (6 man tag)
Scramble Cage Melee (Triple threat also including CM Punk)


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Mystery.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Also for the Homicide/Joe feud I'd recommend just buying each man's Best Of because they include all their main encounters and it'll save you money.

EDIT: Here are the cards for the Best Ofs so you can see.

*Best of Samoa Joe - ROH World Champion*
1. Samoa Joe wins the ROH Title (closing moments of match with Xavier from 3/22/03)
2. Samoa Joe's Ring 
3. Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams...Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/04
*4. Samoa Joe vs. Homicide...Do Or Die 5/31/03*
5. Closing moments of The Group vs. The Prophecy six man tag from 6/14/03
6. Samoa vs. Dan Maff...Wrestlerave 6/28/03
7. Samoa vs. Paul London...Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03
8. Samoa vs. BJ Whitmer...Wrath of the Racket...8/9/03
9. Samoa vs. Christopher Daniels...Glory By Honor II 9/20/03
10. Samoa vs. Jay Briscoes...Tradition Continues 10/16/03
11. Closing moments of Samoa Joe & AJ Styles vs. The Briscoes Brothers from 11/28/03
12. Samoa vs. AJ Styles...War of the Wire 11/29/03
13. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe...Final Battle 2003 12/27/03

*Best of Homicide - MVP 2003*
1. Homicide vs. Steve Corino...One Year Anniversary 2/8/03 (closing moments of match plus the riot afterwards)
2. Homicide vs. John Walters vs. Chris Sabin vs. Justin Credible...Night of the Grudges 6/14/03
3. Homcide vs. Trent Acid (Fight Without Honor)...Wrestlerave 6/28/03
4. Homicide vs. B.J. Whitmer vs. Colt Cabana vs. Dan Maff (#1 Contender's Trophy Match)...Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 
5. Homicide vs. Steve Corino...Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03
6. Homicide vs. Trent Acid...Beating the Odds 9/6/03
*7. Recap of Homicide vs. Samoa Joe feud *
8. Homicide vs. Xavier vs. Mark Briscoe vs. John Walters...Tradition Continues 10/16/03
*9. Homcide vs. Samoa Joe (No Holds Barred)...10/25/03*
8. Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer...Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03 

*Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 2 - The Champ Is Here*
1. Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki vs. Dan Maff vs. BJ Whitmer...Second Anniversary Show 2/14/04
2. Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe (Steel Cage Match)...At Our Best 3/13/04
*3. Samoa Joe vs. Homicide...ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04*
4. Samoa Joe vs. Matt Stryker...ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04
*5. Samoa Joe vs. Homicide...Generation Next 5/22/04*
6. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana...Death Before Dishonor 2 Night 2 7/24/04
7. Samoa Joe vs. Rocky Romero...ROH Gold 10/25/04
8. Samoa Joe vs. Shinya Makabe...New Japan USA 6/26/04

*Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 3 - ROH Legend *
*1. History of Samoa Joe vs. Homicide
2. Samoa Joe vs. Homicide (ROH World Title Match)...Death Before Dishonor II Pt. 1 7/23/04*
3. Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title Match)...Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04
4. Highlights of Samoa Joe-Mick Foley altercation from Final Battle 2004
5. Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title Match)...Final Battle 2004 12/26/04
6. Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuineness...It All Begins 1/15/05
7. Samoa Joe-Mick Foley Confrontation...It All Begins 1/15/05
8. Samoa Joe vs. Mick Foley's Mystery Wrestler...Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 1 2/25/05
9. Samoa Joe & Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries & Jack Evans...Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2 2/25/05
10. Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Pure Title Match)...Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The riot from 1st Anniversary Show started the Homicide/Corino feud *I was there live*

Homicide vs Samoa feud *Some are just shows that they brawled or had build up*

Do or Die
Empire State Showdown
Reborn Stage 1 *Fireball incident*
Round Robin Challenge III *Ricky Reyes helped Homicide at Reborn and Joe/Homicide brawled during this show after Cide beat Spanky*
Generation Next 
Reborn: Completion
Death Before Dishonor - Night 1
Scramble Cage Malee *You could count this show with the 3 way between Punk/Joe/Homicide since all three feuds calided on this night*
The Midnight Express Reunion *Rotts jumped Joe*
Manhatten Mayhem
The Homecoming
Punk: The Final Chapter


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I dont really want Best of's but I do have Joe Vol. 3. To save me some money, which shows are not that good. I know I'm going to get

One Year Anniversary
War of the Wire
Death Before Dishonor 2 pt 1
Reborn 1
Generation Next 
Bitter Friends (If it they ever restock it) 

So are Empire State Showdown, Do or Die, or any or the others not worth it. I think most of them are down to $15.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I liked Do or Die better than Empire State Showdown.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks man. I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
No problem also at Glory By Honor 02 Corino turned on Homicide to actually start the bitter feud between them I could upload that segment for you if you want it.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just finished downloading and watching Christian Cage / Colt Cabana VS Fallen Angel / Bryan Danielson.

That is widly accepted as the best match on that night, and i think its probably worth ***1/4. Sloppy and disjointed match. Glad i didnt get this dvd.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Fuck yeah. My FIP order came in. God I love ROH. I ordered Wednesday and its only Saturday.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow thats quick. Where do you live? I usually always order on Friday and get them on Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Wow thats quick. Where do you live? I usually always order on Friday and get them on Wednesday or Thursday.


I live in Pittsburgh which is probably why my order came quick seeing how Bristol is only a few hour drive from here.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah that makes sence. I wish I could get them that quick.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I finally finished watching ROHomicide, fucking great main event ending a great show. The hype was fair, get this dvd NOW bitches.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Fuck yeah. *My FIP order came in*. God I love ROH. I ordered Wednesday and its only Saturday.


What new show did you order?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> What new show did you order?


Big Year One Bash Night 1 and X-Factor.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Could you drop a review when you get back from the show tonight or tommorow? I'm thinking about getting some more FIP shows next week along with my Destiny order.


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Could someone tell me what shows have those outrages bumps on them. I was watching my Supercard of Honor, and at the begging when you press play, I saw double moonsaults off of cages and super plexes off of cages, and I was just wandering what shows had that.

Another thing, I really enjoyed Manhatten Mayham, I was wandering if there are any shows that are just as good or better. Thanks to whoever helps.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Double Moonsault off the cage happened at Steel Cage Warfare and another time at Main Event Spectacles.

The suplex off the cage happened at Nowhere To Run.


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Okay thanks man. Now I need a show that is as good as or better than Manhatten Mayham. I'm gonna buy another dvd.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Another thing, I really enjoyed Manhatten Mayham, I was wandering if there are any shows that are just as good or better. Thanks to whoever helps


New or Old?

4YA, Better than our Best and Ring of Homicide are all overall good shows like Manhatten Mayhem. I'm not sure if you have these DVD or not but they are all must see.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey what would be a really good first DVD to get from ROH? I have seen one to buy with Punk vs Rave in a cage. Which events have Homicide vs Colt in that brutal war and Homicide vs Corino in a No Rope Barbed Wire Match.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

A good first DVD would be Manhattan Mayhem or Supercard of Honor.

Homicide vs Cabana is at Better Than Our Best
Homicide vs Corino is at War of the Wire


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hailsabin the No Ropes Barbed wire match between Corino and Homicide was way back in late 03 but it was at War of the Wire (1), as for a starter show depends what era of ROH you want, If you want a '03 I'd say Death Before Honor 1 or Main Event Spectacles (my personal favorite, and right before War of the Wire). I think if you want something a year old can't go wrong with Manhattan Meyhem, Final Battle 05 was the show that got me hooked, and newer shows you can't go wrong with Milestone series Dragon Gates Challenge, Supercard of Honor, Better Than our Best, and weekend of champions night 2 was really good. Haven't watched ROHomicide or Destiny yet


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks dude, i should have Guessed War Of The Wire 1 had to be Corino vs Homicide as Whitmer vs Necro was just War Of The Wire II. Ok cool i might try and get the Better Than The Best for the Homicide/Colt match.

Supercard Of Honor, i am downloading the Do Fixer vs Blood Generation match from there, or i think its from there, so everyone says that match is really, really good. Manhatten Mayhem is also said to be good.

Thanks for that McQueen, well the era really dosen't matter but newer towards late 03 and on would be better, most likely from the start of 04 to now would work. I am going to check out some of those and see what the full card is.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah it is. That is one of the best matches I have ever seen. It got 5 stars. As McQueen said, Final Battle 2005 is another great show to get.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok thats good to hear that i chose a really good match to download, as i only know Dragon Kid out of the six men.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I personally liked Danielson vs Strong III alot better than the Do Fixer vs. Blood Generation, but that was exactly my kind of match.

Better than our Best was a solid show though hope you enjoy it, and I don't have War of the Wire (not much of a Corino fan) so I dunno what to say about it.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ever Since I saw the Triple shot I've become a huge CIMA fan, I like his style alot


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Which is the overall better show, The Conclusion, Round Robin Challenge III or The Battle Lines Are Drawn?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well with War Of The Wire it has two guys i like in there and have only seen some cool highlights from it so i think i will like that match and maybe the whole card.

Danielson vs Strong III! Geez i didn't know that they fought three times, was it during the time that Danielson won the belt or was it a strict rivarly? Either way it sounds good. Also when i was looking for ROH shows i came across one called Stalemate, Aries vs Gibson for the belt. Is that a good one?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

they first tangled at This Means War and then a week later at Vendetta both great matches but the 3rd match is just awesome. They also met in a FIP title match at Hell Freezes Over and a Tag Titles Main Event at Tag Wars 2006. If you've seen recent pics of Dragon the reason his chest is so decimated is cause of Roddys chops.

Edit: And yes all were Title matches/Rivalry


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

alright thanks for that, I know that Roderick can chop the shit out of people. At PWG's Threemendous Roderick chopped the shit out of TJ Perkins, i mean it was loud. But Danielson vs Strong should be really good.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Although random if anyones looking for a good Straight Shootin DVD, the Christian Cage shoot is very entertaining even if you're not the biggest of fans of him. Very interesting and although he holds back slightly on a few subjects its still very enjoyable and worth the money.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just watched ROH Reborn Stage II and damn that was a good show, I'd say best all around show of 2004 at least that i've seen.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I just watched ROH Reborn Stage II and damn that was a good show, I'd say best all around show of 2004 at least that i've seen.


I agree. Reborn Stage II was a really exceptional show. It featured Homcide/Danielson in their best match ever and a fantastic tag team main event between Punk & Cabana and the Briscoes. However, you probably haven't seen shows like All Star Extravaganza II, Death Before Dishonor II Night 2, or even Joe vs. Punk II because I thought those shows were better than Reborn Stage II.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have all of those except All Star Extravaganza II and about Joe vs Punk 2 I didn't really get into it except Gen Next vs Rottweilers and of course MOTY Joe vs Punk II, Death before Dishonor 2 pt 2 was pretty good too but I guess I like Reborn Stage 2 a bit better cause I was expecting a so so show (much like I was expecting 4YAS to be so-so and ended up loving it)

Also I have to say the 4CS at Reborn 2 was really good as well as the Tag Match and Homicide vs Danielson (the stomp on the hand was sick)


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I have all of those except All Star Extravaganza II and about Joe vs Punk 2 I didn't really get into it except Gen Next vs Rottweilers and of course MOTY Joe vs Punk II, Death before Dishonor 2 pt 2 was pretty good too but I guess I like Reborn Stage 2 a bit better cause I was expecting a so so show (much like I was expecting 4YAS to be so-so and ended up loving it)
> 
> Also I have to say the 4CS at Reborn 2 was really good as well as the Tag Match and Homicide vs Danielson (the stomp on the hand was sick)


The same thing happened to me when I saw DBD 2 Night 2. I was expecting a some what solid show and I ended up loving the show and have watched the show numerous times since getting.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Time to watch Nowhere to Run lol


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> The same thing happened to me when I saw DBD 2 Night 2. I was expecting a some what solid show and I ended up loving the show and have watched the show numerous times since getting.


That show is really underrated it only gets recognition because of the street fight but I enjoyed the entire show.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The Briscoes/Rottweilers matches, Collyer/Romero were good and same for Colt/Joe


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have just ordered these

Best of CM Punk- Better Than You 
In Your Face-
Supercard Of Honor(Already have it but a family member also wants it)
Best In The World- 
Punk: The Final Chapter 
Fourth Anniversary Show
Arena Warfare
Ring of Homicide

What do you guys think?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



david2006efc said:


> I have just ordered these
> 
> Best of CM Punk- Better Than You
> In Your Face-
> Supercard Of Honor(Already have it but a family member also wants it)
> Best In The World-
> Punk: The Final Chapter
> Fourth Anniversary Show
> Arena Warfare
> Ring of Homicide
> 
> What do you guys think?


Looks like a really good order. You'll definately each show.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Shit I hope they don't attempt to take the money out of my bank until Wednesday, I just checked and I haven't enough in the bank. I'm going to email them.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just got home, i was out this weekend. Both shows sounded pretty good this weekend. I donno if they are "Musts" but definatly worth a look.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

does anyone know whent he ROH photos page is going to start working again?


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It works.

http://rohphotos.com/4images/


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^
Yes. yes it does. What the hell link was i trying that wasnt working?

Thanks mate


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Here is my next order, probably order tommorrow. Rate plz

Supercard of Honor
Ring of Homicide
Destiny
In Your Face

Also for anyone who check those vhs' are crazy you can get shows from 2005-2006 for like 6 bucks. Just thought i would say something bout those. Anyways rate my order plz, and if any should be replaced with others, suggest.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
Those DVD's are great I saw In Your face and Ring of Homicide live. I'm getting Destiny and In Your Face next week along with the FIP shows Mystery reviewed.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

In the special instructions box, do you just put the name of the show thats all, not the item number or anything else?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just the shows name.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> In the special instructions box, do you just put the name of the show thats all, not the item number or anything else?


I usually put the whole product name in the special instruction box (i.e. In Your Face- New York, NY 6/17/06 (DVD)).


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
Thats what I thought you are suppose to do is put the city the show was in and the date.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I always just do the show name and its always worked for me.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I don't think it matters I just always put everything in the box.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just sat threw my first full ROH show that came tonight 'The 100th Show' and WOW, just why. I have never been took away by a wrestling show. Danielson was awesome (especially with the you're going to get your fucking heads kicked in) I sing that on a saturday afternoon. LOL. 

I just told my Dad how amazing it is a company like ROH can put on 10x better matches than the WWE. WOW.

I ordered my tickets for the Liverpool Event (silveringside) and also for the fanslam. What happens at a fanslam exactly?

I'm assuming I can purchase the latest DVD's on the day of the event right? which ones should I get? I want recent one's maybe 2 or 3.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Supercard Of Honor
Better Than Our Best
Ring Of Homicide

Those are the best of the more recent shows in my view. Although I'm yet to see Destiny and In Your Face.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

In Your Face main event was great and it had some decent to good undercard matches like Rave vs Richards. I will get Destiny next week so I can review it for you Role Model and Daniel B.



> I just sat threw my first full ROH show that came tonight 'The 100th Show' and WOW, just why. I have never been took away by a wrestling show. Danielson was awesome (especially with the you're going to get your fucking heads kicked in) I sing that on a saturday afternoon. LOL.
> 
> I just told my Dad how amazing it is a company like ROH can put on 10x better matches than the WWE. WOW.
> 
> I ordered my tickets for the Liverpool Event (silveringside) and also for the fanslam. What happens at a fanslam exactly?
> 
> I'm assuming I can purchase the latest DVD's on the day of the event right? which ones should I get? I want recent one's maybe 2 or 3.


I'm glad you are getting into Ring of Honor man I would suggest you bought Manhatten Mayhem also.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks man, it'll be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

No problem


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> No problem


Don't suppose you could tell me how Hell Freezes Over was could you. Looks v.good from reading the card.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I enjoyed it, good solid show and some what underrated. But there has been many better this year like the ones I mentioned.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I watched Glory By Honor II over the course of today and I thought it was a really good show. It featured two solid Field of Honor matches (Rave/Whitmer and Xavier/Walters), a very good 4CS including Cabana, Styles, Sabin, and Stryker, a solid Raven/Corino match, a good Punk/Funk match, and a great main event of Daniels/Joe. Plus it featured some of the best commentary I've ever heard from CM Punk. 

I know its an older show but if ever have a extra $15 lying around I'd definately recommend checking this show out.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I would reccomend 

Supercard of Honor
Dragon Gate Challenge
Better Than Our Best


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow that does look like a solid show, might have to check it out sometime.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I liked HFO Joe vs Whitmer does not get enough credit for the match they put on there styles just clashed well, Reyes and Aries had a good opening contest, Matt Sydal vs AJ Styles stole the show IMO with there encounter, I enjoyed the Lethal/Daniels match with Lethal playing on his new heel role with Joe in the end of the match. American Dragon vs Hero was a good main event match up that ran on long the match could have been way better though.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

This is completely off topic but it concerns Danielson so its all good.

http://www.myspace.com/bryandanielson 

Take notice of his headline.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I keep up with his myspace he added me along time ago but I'm not sure if its really him it does seem legit. Homicide has one also but his looks fake as hell no real pictures just ROH pics.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I keep up with his myspace he added me along time ago but I'm not sure if its really him it does seem legit. Homicide has one also but his looks fake as hell no real pictures just ROH pics.


At first I thought it was fake too but if you look at his pics there is a pic of him and his dog. What fan would have that pic?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I thinks it legit nice to see The Final Countdown as his new music up there also I think he had something else before.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Cool, i didnt know Dragon had a myspace.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> Don't suppose you could tell me how Hell Freezes Over was could you. Looks v.good from reading the card.


Hell Freezes Over is a very decent show. I enjoyed the vast majority of it from top to bottom.

Just Quickly

Danielson VS Hero --- ****
Styles VS Sydal --- ***3/4
Joe VS Whitmer --- **
Lethal VS Daniels --- ***1/4

Nothing horrible in the undercard either


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> *Danielson VS Hero --- *****
> Styles VS Sydal --- ***3/4
> Joe VS Whitmer --- **
> Lethal VS Daniels --- ***1/4


I didn't enjoy the match that much.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I need help filling out my collection. The ones I already have can be found in my sig. Here are the ones I think I need to get.

·Generation Next- Philadelphia, PA 5/22/04
·All Star Extravaganza II- Elizabeth, NJ 12/4/04
·Death Before Dishonor II Pt. 2- Chicago Ridge, IL 7/24/04
·ROH Reborn Stage Two- Chicago, IL 4/24/04
·Death Before Dishonor II Pt. 1- Wauwatosa, WI 7/23/04
·Road to the Title- Philadelphia, PA 6/22/02
·The Era of Honor Begins- Philadelphia, PA 2/23/02
·World Title Classic- Dayton, OH 6/12/04
·One Year Anniversary Show- Queens, NY 2/8/03
·War of the Wire- Framingham, MA 11/29/03
·Night of Tribute- Long Island, NY 11/19/05
·Weekend Of Thunder Night 1- Revere, MA 11/5/04
·Weekend Of Thunder Night 2- Elizabeth, NJ 11/6/04
·Night of the Champions- Philadelphia, PA 3/22/03
·Crowning A Champion- Philadelphia, PA 7/27/02
·The Midnight Express Reunion- Philadelphia, PA 10/2/04


Are there any others you think I need? Also I was thinking of picking up Best of's like Paul London so I dont have to buy the Epic Encounter. I heard that show wasnt too good.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Generation Next is a good show and it shows how Generation Next became such a powerful faction in one night. 

All Star Extravaganaza 2 shows Joe Vs Punk 3 for the championship, and Aries Vs Low-Ki for the number one contender to the ROH Championship. 

These shows are both very good


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Best of Paul London is a great choice a lot of great matches up there.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just saw that the buy 3 get 1 free sale is back. I'm ordering ;

ROH : Weekend of Champions Night 1
ROH : Weekend of Champions Night 2
ROH : How We Roll 06
ROH : Ring of Homicide

Could someone put these shows in order from best to worst? Is their any extremely good matches here?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ring of Homicide
ROH : Weekend of Champions Night 2
ROH : Weekend of Champions Night 1
How We Roll


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

There has been many better shows this year than Weekend of Champions Night 1 and How We Roll and I'd say they really aren't must haves, I gave you some shows that are better but for some reason you're ignoring them.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think he should get Manhatten Mayhem instead of How We Roll and just download the main event, WOC 2 1 is ok but nothing to special I have that DVD though you could get Better Than Our Best or Supercard or Honor instead of that show.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Even the main event of How We Roll was not something worth going out of your way to see.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The whole show was rather disappointing, thankfully I only paid £8.99 for it.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> There has been many better shows this year than Weekend of Champions Night 1 and How We Roll and I'd say they really aren't must haves, I gave you some shows that are better but for some reason you're ignoring them.


I have ROH DVD's from late 2005 and I cant get into them. I'm new to ROH and I got into 100th Show so I was thinking of getting all the events after this first to keep up then get the older shows later on.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I thought How We Roll was a solid show and seems to slowly becomming one of ROH's most underrated shows.

-The main event was solid.
-The singles matches between Aries, Strong, and the Briscoes were good.
-Yang/Sydal was solid.
-Embassy/Homicide & Reyes was solid.
-The 4CS was good especially the interaction between Delirious and Kikuaro.

Its not something you should chose instead of some of the more recent shows but is definately worth a look sometime down the road.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just watching Nowhere to Run 05. Wondering if someone could rate the matches for me before the first match begins?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just got Destiny off Ebay for £7.50! Should hopefully be with me by the end of the week.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My nanna just rang me and told me I won on the Lottery Hotpicks on Saturday night which is £40 and I already had £50.

Just won Weekend of Champions Night 1 for £12 on Ebay and WOCN2 for £13 and Hell Freezes Over on Ebay for £12.

And am about to place an order for How We Roll, In Your Face, Destiny and Ring of Homicide in the buy 3 get 1 free deal.

After I have all these I am going to try and get the DVD's prior to 100th Show from 06. I will probably wait until September for my next order.

Will they sell all the DVD's from 2006 at the Merchandise stands at the Liverpool event? Or will they just sell one or two?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I expect them to sell them all.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> I expect them to sell them all.


Thanks. Isn't Broxbourne near Oxford RM? I know it's somwhere down south.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Its not to far away, but still not close enough for me to be able to go.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Its not to far away, but still not close enough for me to be able to go.


Shame. I'm sure they'll be back.

What takes place at a Fanslam? - Off topic


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Don't ask that here:

http://www.weforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=258998

This is DVD discussion only.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Don't ask that here:
> 
> http://www.weforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=258998
> 
> This is DVD discussion only.


OK, Thanks.

I was looking through my DVD's and I found I have Manhattan Mayhem. Now I skimmed through the event ages ago before I was properly into ROH and it seemed very overrated. Is this true or is it worth sitting through the whole event again?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Its a fantastic show, one of the best ever. Though personally I prefered Better Than Out Best.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> OK, Thanks.
> 
> I was looking through my DVD's and I found I have Manhattan Mayhem. Now I skimmed through the event ages ago before I was properly into ROH and it seemed very overrated. Is this true or is it worth sitting through the whole event again?


This show is great the undercard is great and it also has one of my favorite ROH Promo's in it. It is a must buy for ROH fans.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just saw that ROH : Straight Shooting w/ Christian Cage is available. Should I get an ROH event or this DVD?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Although random if anyones looking for a good Straight Shootin DVD, the Christian Cage shoot is very entertaining even if you're not the biggest of fans of him. Very interesting and although he holds back slightly on a few subjects its still very enjoyable and worth the money.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


>


LOL, whoops.

I'm going to watch a ROH event later tonight that I so far haven't watched. Best of Homicide, Third Anniversary Part 1 or Stalemate. Which one would you say I should watch?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well if you want to watch a show that will make you want to watch more, ROHomicide.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Well if you want to watch a show that will make you want to watch more, ROHomicide.


I don't have that show (Best of Homicide).


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Loz my bad.


----------



## JJ_ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone seen the In your face 3 way


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just watched my first Roderick Strong single's match against El Generico from Stalemate and I was very impressed with Strong he carried the shit of of Generico to a very good match. He sort of reminds me of Benoit (Strong). What happended to El Generico anyway I notice he isn't around anymore. Oh well he doesn't seem like a major loss.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

El Generico mainly wrestles for EWR up in Canada or PWG in Cali, lots of people go through ROH but aren't added to the roster possibly due to commitments to other wrestling companies, ROH has a pretty full roster anyways. I was very impressed with Generico myself and hope some day he comes back to ROH and if possible joins there roster full time.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Finally I have placed an order for ROH dvds.

Better Than Our Best
SuperCard Of Honor
DragonGate Challenge

Freebie
Ring Of Homicide

How many days should I expect delivery to take if I live in Canada.(anyone who buys from Canada)


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Finally I have placed an order for ROH dvds.
> 
> Better Than Our Best
> SuperCard Of Honor
> DragonGate Challenge
> 
> Freebie
> Ring Of Homicide
> 
> How many days should I expect delivery to take if I live in Canada.(anyone who buys from Canada)


Yeah well your lucky I had to cancel my order due to not having enough funds to go to Wolves vs. PNE and Norwich vs. PNE if I got them. I still will be recieving Weeknight of Champions Night 1 and Hell Freezes Over. I might get ROH when I go to the Liverpool event.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Finally I have placed an order for ROH dvds.
> 
> Better Than Our Best
> SuperCard Of Honor
> DragonGate Challenge
> 
> Freebie
> Ring Of Homicide
> 
> How many days should I expect delivery to take if I live in Canada.(anyone who buys from Canada)


Awesome order dude. Make sure you give us thoughts after you watch them.


----------



## wrw4life

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm a moron.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Could I get some opinions on Enter The Dragon and Buffalo Stampede? Star ratings would be very helpful if you have seen either show.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Finally I have placed an order for ROH dvds.
> 
> Better Than Our Best
> SuperCard Of Honor
> DragonGate Challenge
> 
> Freebie
> Ring Of Homicide
> 
> How many days should I expect delivery to take if I live in Canada.(anyone who buys from Canada)


Great order.My last order took around 5 days to come.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Supercard Of Honor might be the one that i will order, or the one with the COD on there.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Finally I have placed an order for ROH dvds.
> 
> Better Than Our Best
> SuperCard Of Honor
> DragonGate Challenge
> 
> Freebie
> Ring Of Homicide


OMG what a great order apart from Ring of Homicide which hasn't come yet so I cannot comment. But with the other 3 you will not be dissapointed


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok i have enough money for one dvd. out of these three ring of homicide, Destiny, or In Your Face which should I get?? I havent seen KENTA yet and heard good things about him. what you guys think?


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



RVD=ECW said:


> ok i have enough money for one dvd. out of these three ring of homicide, Destiny, or In Your Face which should I get?? I havent seen KENTA yet and heard good things about him. what you guys think?


Although I haven't seen any of them I placed my order (again) for them earlier this morning and I can't wait to see Ring of Homicide so if I was you I would choose that.

Can anyone tell me if New Frontiers is any good?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



RVD=ECW said:


> ok i have enough money for one dvd. out of these three ring of homicide, Destiny, or In Your Face which should I get?? I havent seen KENTA yet and heard good things about him. what you guys think?


KENTA is overrated. He's great, but he does the exact same thing every single match. If you see a KENTA match, you've seen them all. Not a bad thing, but not good either.

Get Ring of Homicide, one of the best shows this year right behind the triple shot weekend.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I wanna see Ring of Homicide, everyone is raving about it. On paper it doesnt really look amazing.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It is a really great show, maybe slightly overrated but its without a doubt one of the best shows this year.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Top 10 ROH dvds? For future reference.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

1. Manhattan Mayhem
2. Supercard of Honor
3. Dragon Gate Challenge
4. Better Than Our Best
5. Ring of Homicide
6. Nowhere to Run
7. Final Showdown
8. Redemption (so, so, so underrated)
9. Final Battle 2005
10. Unforgettable

Not in order, just listed the top ten greatest


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> 1. Manhattan Mayhem
> *2. Supercard of Honor
> 3. Dragon Gate Challenge
> 4. Better Than Our Best
> 5. Ring of Homicide*
> 6. Nowhere to Run
> 7. Final Showdown
> 8. Redemption (so, so, so underrated)
> 9. Final Battle 2005
> 10. Unforgettable
> 
> Not in order, just listed the top ten greatest


Sick I ordered those yesterday. Next Order probably numbers 1, 6, 9 & 10. I have to see how the card is for #7 & 8.

EDIT: oh shit, Final Showdown has Doug Williams on it. BTW am I his only fan?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

While the buy 3 get one free offer is on i'm looking to increase my collection. Currently i have:
Best Of Samoa Joe Vol1
Best Of AJ Styles Vol1
Best Of Jack Evans
Best Of CM Punk Straight Edge
100th Episode
Death Before Dishonour III
Dissension
4th Anniversary Show
How We Roll
Showdown In Motown
Better Than Our Best
Supercard Of Honour
Hell Freezes Over
Glory By Honour
Glory By Honour IV
Dragon Gate Invasion
Weekend Of Champions Night 2

i need 4 dvds to get i think one of them will be either CM Punk Better Than You or the Best Of The Second City Saints but i need your advice on the final 3


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Dragon Gate Challenge
Final Battle 2005
Ring Of Homicide


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Final Battle 2005
> Ring Of Homicide


thanks for your recomendation's anyone else got any suggestions before i order


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Manhattan Mayhem
Ring of Homicide
Dragon Gate Challenge


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Oh I didnt even see that you dont have Manhattan Mayhem. Definetly get that instead of Final Battle.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Could someone tell me how New Frontiers is where Aries/Spank main event. Please.


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

which show is better out of the two, Buffalo Stampede, or Night of Tribute


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



RVD=ECW said:


> which show is better out of the two, Buffalo Stampede, or Night of Tribute


Night of Tribute. Daniels/Danielson, Milano/Claudio, Styles/Sydal/Daniels, Joe & Lethal/Aries & Strong.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anymore top 10 greatest ROH show lists. Mystery don't you have every dvd?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Top ten lists are hard to do but I'll try.

1. Better Than Our Best
2. Manhattan Mayhem
3. Supercard of Honor
4. Dragon Gate Challenge
5. Nowhere To Run
6. Ring of Homicide
7. Weekend of Champions Night 2
8. All Star Extravaganza II
9. Best In The World
10. Final Battle 2005


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was looking at the shows and which Survival Of The Fittest is better 2004 or 2005 ?



> i need 4 dvds to get i think one of them will be either CM Punk Better Than You or the Best Of The Second City Saints but i need your advice on the final 3


Well I haven't seen the CM Punk Better then your best of but the Second City Saints best of has some good tag team matches along with the Wrestlerave promo and others.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Have just win Sign Of Dishonour on ebay can someine give be a brief rating for the show


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I dunno, but I am going to order CM Punk: Better Than You, as it looks like a killer dvd. BTW Does anyone know what type of merchandise sale will be next?? (15% off or anything else)


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm guessing the next sale might be a 20% off or free shipping.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> I'm guessing the next sale might be a 20% off or free shipping.


They just had a percentage sale last week. I think they'll have a $10 DVD sale or free shipping.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Are any new shows going to be released in the upcoming weeks?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ Two yet to be named shows may be out this week.



-Mystery- said:


> They just had a percentage sale last week. I think they'll have a $10 DVD sale or free shipping.


Did they? My bad I didn't notice.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How was In Your Face? I ordered it earlier today.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> How was In Your Face? I ordered it earlier today.


Yeah, I'm also wondering what the general feel was for In Your Face. I wanna get it just for the stiff as hell main event and of course Whitmer vs Jacobs. 

Here's what I plan on getting this Saturday at the ROH show (as far as I know, they always have 3 for 1 sales at the shows now)

WOCN2
SOH
In Your Face
Better Than Our Best
Best In The World
Hell Freezes Over
Straight Shootin with Punk/Joe
Straight Shootin with Punk/Colt

Thoughts? Also, anyone know of shows with good Corino matches (i.e. FB02)


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How didnt Manhatten Mayhem make the top 5?



> How was In Your Face? I ordered it earlier today.


I liked this show the undercard is good nothing to special but it starts to get better after the tag title match.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, I'm also wondering what the general feel was for In Your Face. I wanna get it just for the stiff as hell main event and of course Whitmer vs Jacobs.
> 
> Here's what I plan on getting this Saturday at the ROH show (as far as I know, they always have 3 for 1 sales at the shows now)
> 
> WOCN2
> SOH
> In Your Face
> Better Than Our Best
> Best In The World
> Hell Freezes Over
> Straight Shootin with Punk/Joe
> Straight Shootin with Punk/Colt
> 
> Thoughts? *Also, anyone know of shows with good Corino matches (i.e. FB02)*


vs. Homicide from Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enimies (My ROH MOTY for 2003)
vs. Punk from Empire State Showdown

Thats all I can think of right now but I think of any more I'll edit this post.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Also, anyone know of shows with good Corino matches (i.e. FB02)


Final Battle 04 - Corino and Punk vs Generation Next, 3rd Anniversary Part 1 vs Strong was a good brawl, Main Event Spectacles 4CS, and I'm sure you have War of the Wire.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^
Was that you who threw TP? You are my new hero.

When one and a half months passes, im getting a Homicide_187 is the shit, banner.

Good job man!


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have ordered some DVD's and got some off Ebay.

ROH In Your Face
ROH Destiny
ROH Ring Of Homicide
ROH How We Roll
ROH Weekend of Champions Night One
ROH Weekend Of Champions Night Two

I shall not be ordering anymore ROH DVD's until the month of September now.  Unless they are going cheap at the Liverpool event as I am extremely short of cash.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yea Honor that was me lol I also did it at the second ONS to John Cena.



> I have ordered some DVD's and got some off Ebay.
> 
> ROH In Your Face
> ROH Destiny
> ROH Ring Of Homicide
> ROH How We Roll
> ROH Weekend of Champions Night One
> ROH Weekend Of Champions Night Two
> 
> I shall not be ordering anymore ROH DVD's until the month of September now. Unless they are going cheap at the Liverpool event as I am extremely short of cash.


Ok I think you made a good order since you are a new fan starting off with the best of the 2005/2006 shows. Are you going to go back and start ordering the 2002 shows on up?


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anyone seen PWG Beyond the Thunderdome?

I wanna get into PWG and that looks like a really good card, with a mix of PWG guys that I've never seen and some familar faces.


----------



## BritishAussie

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've never seen ROH but it sounds pretty cool.

And since this is the "Official ROH DVD Help Thread" can anbody reccomend a dvd(s) that sets the tone for ROH?

Rep for those who'll help


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I've never seen ROH but it sounds pretty cool.
> 
> And since this is the "Official ROH DVD Help Thread" can anbody reccomend a dvd(s) that sets the tone for ROH?
> 
> Rep for those who'll help


For your first ROH order I would recommend these shows below. If you are serious about ordering the ROH DVD's go to ROHwrestling.com I hope that helps you.

Manhatten Mayhem 
Ring of Homicide
Supercard of Honor
Better Than Our Best


----------



## BritishAussie

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks rep added


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

No problem if you need reviews PM Honor since I'm about to go to sleep.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
Yeah if you ask for reviews on whatever show, ill post star ratings and that for ya. No worries.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

This weekend I'm picking up Ring of Homicide and Destiny.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Daniel B I don't think anyone has answered you yet on New Frontiers, some people rag on it because frankly it has a somewhat weak undercard but I like it alot and the, Shelly vs Strong & Homicide vs Kevin Steen are good, Spanky vs Aries match is great and the Gibson vs Joe match is even better (some say its the best Pure Title match ever) its not a must-have show but I personally think its solid show. *** star show.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Thanks. I might watch the show soon.



Homicide_187 said:


> Yea Honor that was me lol I also did it at the second ONS to John Cena.
> 
> 
> Ok I think you made a good order since you are a new fan starting off with the best of the 2005/2006 shows. Are you going to go back and start ordering the 2002 shows on up?


I'm thinking about it. But I won't be ordering shows from other year until I have all of the 2006 shows. I already have ROH The First Show, One Year Anniversary and A Night of Appreciation. I am going to try and watch some of these in the upcoming days.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey BritishAussie, click on my username, and find threads that i have started called ROH DVD reviews. All the shows you want reviewed i have done recently.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just watching One Year Anniversary. The Four Corner Survival match that opened the show was very good as was Jay Briscoe against Mark Briscoe which is one of the best matches I have seen in my short ROH range of matches I have watched. Hoping to have a review of the show when I am have time to type one up. Atm I'm watching CW Anderson against CM Punk.


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Do you guys think that the site will be updated later today regarding the next sale or will it be tommorrow, damnit I was going to order this morning, son of a bitch. LOL


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I would wait. They always update it on Thursday or Friday for a sale.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got my copy of Destiny this morning but I'm not sure when I'll be able to review seeing how I still need to review How We Roll, Ring of Homicide, and Big Year One Bash Night 1.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I hopefully get my order today. I ordered last Thursday. I'm almost 100% sure that they will come today. I ordered 

How We Roll
Ring Of Homicide
In Your Face
Destiny


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I can't wait to get IYF, the main event sounds so brutal (with no weapons involved. See CZW, you can be hardcore with your hands).


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Destiny should arrive tomorrow for me.

Hope we get those two yet to be named shows released tomorrow.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Me too. I cant wait to see 6/24 again. There was not a bad match on that show. And I want to know what the name will be.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Which shows are being released next anyway? I completely forget...are they the one with KENTA vs Aries and KENTA vs Strong? Anyone remember what the matches for each show were? Thanks.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah those were the two. Aries vs KENTA is awesome.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've got a big scoop. 6/23 will be named Weekend of No-Jobbing Night 1 and 6/24 will be named Weekend of No-Jobbing Night 2.


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

yeah i'm ordering like 6 tapes while they are still availabe and the Best of CM Punk: Better Than You.

The tapes I am ordering are:

Empire State Showdown
The Conclusion
The Battle Lines Are Drawn
Enter The Dragon (good looking show, but I really want to see Aries/Danielson)
Night of Tribute
Hell Freezes Over


Damn those shows sound good, and i can get all of those tapes for 20 bucks, that is fucking awesome.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*6/23*

ROH World Title Elimination Match 
Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs 

Main Event First Time Dream Match 
KENTA vs. Roderick Strong 

Four Corner Survival 
Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Delirious vs. Davey Richards 

Grudge Match 
Homicide vs. Claudio Castagnoli 

Anything Goes Falls Count Anywhere Match 
Adam Pearce vs. Necro Butcher 

Pure Title Match 
Nigel McGuinness defends against Conrad Kennedy III 

Tag Team Challenge Match 
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Colt Cabana & Ace Steel 

*6/24*

ROH World Title Match 
Bryan Danielson (if still champion) defends against Colt Cabana 

First Time Ever 
ROH Tag Team Champion Austin Aries vs. KENTA 

Pure Title Match 
Nigel McGuinness defends against Homicide 

First Time Ever 
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Rave & Alex Shelley 

Bunkhouse Match 
Adam Pearce & BJ Whitmer vs. Claudo Castagnoli & Necro Butcher 

Special Challenge Match #1 
Samoa Joe vs. Delirious 

Special Challenge Match #2 
Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Jacobs


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks dman, can I get your thoughts on the 6/24 show, especially the Bunkhouse match?


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> *6/23*
> 
> ROH World Title Elimination Match
> Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs
> 
> Main Event First Time Dream Match
> KENTA vs. Roderick Strong
> 
> Four Corner Survival
> Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Delirious vs. Davey Richards
> 
> Grudge Match
> Homicide vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 
> Anything Goes Falls Count Anywhere Match
> Adam Pearce vs. Necro Butcher
> 
> Pure Title Match
> Nigel McGuinness defends against Conrad Kennedy III
> 
> Tag Team Challenge Match
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Colt Cabana & Ace Steel
> 
> *6/24*
> 
> ROH World Title Match
> Bryan Danielson (if still champion) defends against Colt Cabana
> 
> First Time Ever
> ROH Tag Team Champion Austin Aries vs. KENTA
> 
> Pure Title Match
> Nigel McGuinness defends against Homicide
> 
> First Time Ever
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Rave & Alex Shelley
> 
> Bunkhouse Match
> Adam Pearce & BJ Whitmer vs. Claudo Castagnoli & Necro Butcher
> 
> Special Challenge Match #1
> Samoa Joe vs. Delirious
> 
> Special Challenge Match #2
> Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Jacobs




Sounds like good shows. Too bad I dont have the money to get them right now. :sad: Oh well, does anyone know when that Cage of Death show will be released?? I'm drawing a blank of what event it was at.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'll most likely order those two shows along with In Your Face next.




-Mystery- said:


> I've got a big scoop. 6/23 will be named Weekend of No-Jobbing Night 1 and 6/24 will be named Weekend of No-Jobbing Night 2.


Haha.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Death Before Dishonor IV (COD show) will probably come out in 3 or 4 more weeks, since it happened on 7/15. Can't wait to buy it, AWESOME pure title match as well as great other matches.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Just got back and it was a great show. Definetly a must have show. Heres some notes from the show.
> 
> Irish Airborne impressed with a great match.
> 
> One of the biggest TP's for Rave tonight. It lasted at least 2 minutes. Me and a bunch of my friends brought about 100 rolls. It was awesome.
> 
> Suprisingly the Bunkhouse Brawl match was the worst match of the night.
> 
> Strong vs Jacobs was an awesome match
> 
> The chair shot Whitmer took with the barbed wire crown was sick
> 
> Homicide vs McGuinnes was a great match. The ending sucked but it went with the story line. Homicide came back into the ring at I thought was a count of 19 but Sinclair said 20. After the finish Sinclair was booed the rest of the night like crazy. Lot of Fuck You Sinclair chants.
> 
> KENTA vs Aries was MOTN. Very stiff with an awesome finish.
> 
> Cabana vs Danielson was the second best match of the night. Even though I knew Cabana wouldnt win it I thought he would win because of how close he got to it during the match. The finish was awesome. Colt hit the Colt 45 and got a 2 3/4 count and Dragon quickly reversed the pin for the three.
> 
> After the show I got pictures with a lot of people. I didnt meet KENTA because it was $10 and you got no picture. Only an autograph and I dont really care to much about the autograph. I got pictures with Nigel McGuniness, Aries & Strong, Delirious, and BJ Whitmer. Aries is a Cubs fan  but from Milwaukee. I could of got more but the security was yelling at us for standing by where the wrestlers come out. I usually dont get to meet anyone but since KENTA was signing the let us stay for a while.
> 
> Overall was a very good show. Pretty much a must own DVD. I cant wait for the 2 out of 3 falls match next time in Chicago along with Joe vs Castagnoil. Its weird that they have already booked 2 matches for this show. This will be the fastest ROH comes back to Chicago. Its only like 2 months. I cant wait.


Thats what I posted when I got back. I'll try to remember and add on to it.

This is just from memory but I'll give star ratings.



Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ***** 1/2. This was a really good match but Aries vs KENTa was better.* 

Austin Aries vs. KENTA ***** 3/4 MOTN. Great match*

Nigel McGuinness vs. Homicide ****3/4 Awesome match. Hated the ending*

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Rave & Conrad Kennedy *I dont really remember this one. It was good though **3/4*

Adam Pearce & BJ Whitmer & Ace Steel vs. Claudo Castagnoli & Necro Butcher & Nate Webb *** This was terrible. I thought it was the worst of the night. Had one or two good spots though*

Samoa Joe vs. Delirious ***1/2 Fun match*

Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Jacobs ****1/2 I really liked this match*


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Death Before Dishonor IV (COD show) will probably come out in 3 or 4 more weeks, since it happened on 7/15. Can't wait to buy it, AWESOME pure title match as well as great other matches.


Nice. My next order will be

Ring of Homicide
DBD IV
In Your Face

WoNJ Night 2 probably as free selection

If I have money for any others:
WoNJ Night 1
Destiny


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^

I hope you know the shows aren't actually called Weekend of No Jobbing


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Haha.


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I dont care, its whatever they list, I dont know what the show is fucking called. LOL


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I guess I could have just said Whatever that one show is called Night 1 if you would like.


----------



## KENTA

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hi, Everybody.
On 8/13 I will be picking up some ROH DVDs at the merchandise stand.
To my knowledge there will be a buy 3 get 1 free sale on.
I'm gonna get Supercard of Honor as my free choice seeing as its more expensive than the others, because it's double disk.
So I now need 3 others.
Out of these 7 which 3 should I get?:

In Your Face

Ring Of Homicide

6/23

6/24

Unforgettable

4th Anniversary Show

Weekend of Champions Night 1


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

In Your Face

Ring Of Homicide

6/24


----------



## Ring Of Honor

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



KENTA said:


> Hi, Everybody.
> I'm gonna get Supercard of Honor as my free choice seeing as its more expensive than the others, because it's double disk.


Cant do that, the 3 titles have to be the cheapest or the same price as your cheapest dvd.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Think I will pick up ONE of the two unnamed shows when I go to Liverpool from the merchandise stands, don't know which one yet though.

Just watched the One Year Anniversary show. A crazy riot which I am shocked happened and kind of took abit of shine of the show for me. Briscoe's match was an amazing match I loved it, The four way match was excellent and the triple threat between AJ, London and Low-Ki was the best spot fest I have ever seen. Danielson against Joe was decent but dissapointed me a little as did Punk against Anderson. I thought that having the scramble match as the main event was a joke and bored the shit out of me that much that I was praying for the match to end.

Overall : Good show, but not the best.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah, the tag team scramble match was so bad that I ended up watching it and laughing at it. It entertained me through sucking.

The riot took AWAY from the show?! Damn, that's the part of the show I watched the most aside from London/Ki/Styles. Watching Joe take out two huge guys and suddenly when Low Ki comes out EVERYONE stops rioting.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can somebody explain to me the Riot at 1YA. Who did it involve and stuff.....


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone seen Straight Shootin with Raven & Sandman Vol 2? I'm tempted to buy it due to the fact its said to be really entertaining with wild stories.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> Can somebody explain to me the Riot at 1YA. Who did it involve and stuff.....


Corino vs Homicide (pretty sure it was Corino, I forget). Well, Corino wins by cheating and beats down Homicide along with three other people. Corino and his lackyes shout stuff at the New York crowd, wipe their ass with the Yankees shirt, etc etc. So two BIG fans started to rush the barricade, security stopped them, but then a lot more fans started running to the ring. Locker room empties, Joe flips a table and chokes someone out, Low Ki walks out and stops the riot immediately just with his presence. Lasted like 5 minutes, and it's the main reason I bought 1YA.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> Can somebody explain to me the Riot at 1YA. Who did it involve and stuff.....


Corino was having a match with NYC's hometown hero Homicide.Before the match Corino ripped all over NYC and the atmosphere changed. During the match Samoa Joe and CM Anderson who were with Corino at ringside and were constantly taunting the crowd during the match (You could constantly see big black guys going skitz behind the ring). After Corino beat Homicide which the fans weren't to happy about Samoa Joe grabbed Homicide's New Yor Yankees (I believe) shirt with 187 on the back put it on the floor and stood on it and then to put the nail in the coffin Corino put a texas cobre leaf (I think) on Homicide while a womenwho accopanied Corino to the ring taunted the NYC fans. [That was what I saw of events anyway]

About 5-10 black guys charged towards the rail and managed to get over desdpite some security trying to stop them. Then while this was happening a fan at the other side sneaked into the ring until Homicide took him down and Joe, Corino, Anderson and Shane jumped on the fan then Samoa Joe walked over to the biggest guy and dropped him. More fans came over the railings and most of the ROH roster piled out and tried to get the fans over the rail whilst giving them kicks and punches. Low Ki comes out and it kind of stopped after he chased over to a fan before Homicide stopped him with the whole arena chanting 'Low Ki's' name. Homicide was shouting at someone who I don't know who abusively as they went back through the curtain and a 10 minute intermission happended.

Lax - the reason I thought that it took away from the show was because the WHOLE riot scene was shown Three times which got annoying and the crowd weren't as loud after. That night I felt that the Briscoes amazing match was never mentioned after the riot.

Lax - I don't really know much about Low-Ki... Why did his prescence stop the riot?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

That sounds wild! I might buy the dvd just for that.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Lax - I don't really know much about Low-Ki... Why did his prescence stop the riot?


Because Low Ki would kill anyone with a kick to the head. If he entered MMA, everyone else would quit. Low Ki scares me more than Samoa Joe.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> That sounds wild! I might buy the dvd just for that.


It is very interesting to watch. Just a shame it happened on a One Year Anniversary.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The man is a fucking beast, end of. Honestly I'm becoming a bigger fan of his each day, I want him back in ROH.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I want Low Ki back in ROH


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Lax, we all want Low-Ki back in ROH!


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

This sucks. Only 1 out of my 4 DVD's came today and it was How We Roll. The worst out of all of them.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What the hell? Did you order them at the same time?


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah thats why I'm confused.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Anyone seen Straight Shootin with Raven & Sandman Vol 2? I'm tempted to buy it due to the fact its said to be really entertaining with wild stories.


Compared to the first one Vol. 2 isn't very good at all. They really didn't talk about wrestling and the road stories were at a minimum. They basically talked about everything but wrestling (politics and what makes the world goes round). It was entertaining just seeing how much knowledge a guy like the Sandman has. He's a very intelligent guy.

And as far as Low Ki goes FUCK LOW KI. ROH doesn't need Ki and his no jobbing ass. Until Ki learns how to job like everyone else I don't want to see him back.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Should I just email ROHelp? This has never happened to me before. Its not like those shows were out of stock or something.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> And as far as Low Ki goes FUCK LOW KI. ROH doesn't need Ki and his no jobbing ass. Until Ki learns how to job like everyone else I don't want to see him back.


Dude, what the flying fuck? Low Ki is easily one of the best professional wrestlers today (in-ring), and you don't want him back? Who cares if he doesn't want to job often, it really doesn't matter! Do you hate HBK, HHH and KENTA because they don't like jobbing? Not to mention Low Ki does job when he absolutely needs to, not that I agree with view point but c'mon. Not wanting him back for not jobbing is stupid.

Aren't you one of the people who always reccomend Final Battle 05 because of...what match? Right, Ki vs KENTA. Yet you don't want Ki back, someone who could put on the best matches ever?! Okay then.

Yes dman, I'd e-mail ROHelp and ask whats up.

EDIT- I just saw your favorite wrestlers list Mystery and saw HHH...and I laughed.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Dude, what the flying fuck? Low Ki is easily one of the best professional wrestlers today (in-ring), and you don't want him back? Who cares if he doesn't want to job often, it really doesn't matter! Do you hate HBK, HHH and KENTA because they don't like jobbing? Not to mention Low Ki does job when he absolutely needs to, not that I agree with view point but c'mon. Not wanting him back for not jobbing is stupid.
> 
> Aren't you one of the people who always reccomend Final Battle 05 because of...what match? Right, Ki vs KENTA. Yet you don't want Ki back, someone who could put on the best matches ever?! Okay then.
> 
> Yes dman, I'd e-mail ROHelp and ask whats up.
> 
> EDIT- I just saw your favorite wrestlers list Mystery and saw HHH...and I laughed.


He might be one of the best today but that doesn't change the fact that he's got a poor attitude and needs to learn that he's not above everyone else. 

Triple H and Michaels will put people over. Its not like they go out there every night and not job. I don't like KENTA for the very reason I'm not a huge fan of Ki's. Ki doesn't job when he needs to. Why do you think he left ROH earlier this year? Because he didn't want to put over Strong. Why do you think Gabe had two Lethal/Ki matches at GBH IV? Because Ki wouldn't put over Lethal in the first match (the more important match). Why do you think Gabe made Ki's match vs. Aries at TFIN non-title? Because he knew that Ki wouldn't job and couldn't make the match for the title. If Ki be willing to put people over every now and then than sure I'm all for a comeback but if he's going to just steam roll over people without jobbing one bit than he can just stay away.

I didn't recommend FB 2005 solely because of Ki/KENTA. I recommended it because of Ki/KENTA but also because of Danielson/Marufuji and a strong undercard.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hell ya I just got my tickets to 9/16. 6th row reserve. I didnt want to wait any longer as the rows were starting to fall back.

Spartan- where you sitting?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Should I just email ROHelp? This has never happened to me before. Its not like those shows were out of stock or something.


Yeah I would email ROHelp for this problem, I never had this problem.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Because Low Ki would kill anyone with a kick to the head. If he entered MMA, everyone else would quit. Low Ki scares me more than Samoa Joe.


I agree with that

Anyways yeah the riot was pretty cool but thats a very solid show one of the best shows from 2003, 4 way was awesome, 3 way was match of the night and Briscoe vs Briscoe was great, I also liked Xavier vs London, that scramble match with the 800 members of Special K vs. Everyone else who wasn't on the card was just a big spot fest and it got old after about 5 minutes. Only really bad thing on the show IMO

But very good show overall


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Because Low Ki would kill anyone with a kick to the head. If he entered MMA, everyone else would quit. Low Ki scares me more than Samoa Joe.


Yeah I'm scared of Low-Ki because he always looks like he's going to kill someone or knock you out with his kicks.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was at 1YA that was the craziest sh!t I have ever seen live at a ROH event besides Ring of Homicide's chair riot. 

PS - I want Low Ki back in ROH.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> Hell ya I just got my tickets to 9/16. 6th row reserve. I didnt want to wait any longer as the rows were starting to fall back.
> 
> Spartan- where you sitting?


5th row section A if the order goes through, could be right in front of you


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Seeing as how VHS are low-priced this weekend, and since I have some extra B-Day money, I decided to order a few. I have yet to place the order however. I really don't want to buy many DVDs right away because I don't know if I will like the product for sure or not.

I'm thinking about getting:

ROH088VHS Night of Tribute- Long Island, NY 11/19/05 (VHS) 
ROH038VHS ROH Reborn Stage One- St. Paul, MN 4/23/02 (VHS) 

ROH083VHS Enter The Dragon- Cleveland, OH 10/14/05 (VHS) 
ROH039VHS ROH Reborn Stage Two- Chicago, IL 4/24/04 (VHS) 

ROH031VHS The Conclusion- Fairfield, CT 11/28/03 (VHS) 
ROH010VHS Scramble Madness- Wakefield, MA 11/16/02 (VHS) 


Are those decent picks? A quick response would be much appreciated, because I want to order them before I leave at 5:00. Thanks.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> ROH088VHS Night of Tribute- Long Island, NY 11/19/05 (VHS)
> ROH038VHS ROH Reborn Stage One- St. Paul, MN 4/23/02 (VHS)
> 
> ROH083VHS Enter The Dragon- Cleveland, OH 10/14/05 (VHS)
> ROH039VHS ROH Reborn Stage Two- Chicago, IL 4/24/04 (VHS)
> 
> ROH031VHS The Conclusion- Fairfield, CT 11/28/03 (VHS)
> ROH010VHS Scramble Madness- Wakefield, MA 11/16/02 (VHS)


Those are great picks, but here are the top VHS in my opinion (I'm not sure how many shows are on VHS, however):

Enter The Dragon
Night of Tribute
Reborn Stage One and Two
Hell Freezes Over


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I ordered my tickets for Liverpool for 'Silver Ringside' however it didn't say what Row. Any ideas anyone? Will the Liverpool event be on DVD you think?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah it'll be released as its a normal ROH show just being held in the UK.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Yeah it'll be released as its a normal ROH show just being held in the UK.


Great.  I have always wanted to go to a show I can have on official DVD. I just wasen't sure if it was just a tour (house show type event). Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Spartanlax, I appreciate it. I'll add on Hell Freezes Over and then I'll order. I'm actually in the process of doing that now. Hopefully this will fully convert me into an ROH fan, and then I can order some DVDs!


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Orton_4_President said:


> Thanks Spartanlax, I appreciate it. I'll add on Hell Freezes Over and then I'll order. I'm actually in the process of doing that now. Hopefully this will fully convert me into an ROH fan, and then I can order some DVDs!


My Hell Freezes Over DVD should be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How long do these ROH events typically last? 3 Hours?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROH is always looking for new fans . And if you like the product then good news for you: ROH frequently visits Detroit, Michigan and other surrounding areas so you could possibly go to a live show.

Yes, shows are usually 3 hours roughly.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> ROH is always looking for new fans . And if you like the product then good news for you: ROH frequently visits Detroit, Michigan and other surrounding areas so you could possibly go to a live show.
> 
> Yes, shows are usually 3 hours roughly.


Yeah, I just saw they come to Detroit in October. I remember they were in Saginaw not too long ago, which is like a 15 minute drive. And my dad works at Dow Chemical, which owns the event center, so we could have got tickets before the general public.

I've only heard great things from this promotion...


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

That's because ROH fans kill people that bash the promotion.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> That's because ROH fans kill people that bash the promotion.


Remind me, why is Pyro still breathing?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Because he hasn't posted in the ROH section yet. We have his address on file, however.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sortof off topic, but do any of you think ROH would come to buffalo again? Thats the closest city ROH have been to for me as its onlt about an hour drive.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Sortof off topic, but do any of you think ROH would come to buffalo again? Thats the closest city ROH have been to for me as its onlt about an hour drive.


Gabe's finished running Buffalo because the crowds were dead and kind of small.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Buffalo Stampede was a good show but the crowd kind of ruined it. I try not to base shows off of crowd participation but it was hard not to judge the show that way.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Gabe's finished running Buffalo because the crowds were dead and kind of small.


I thought that was the reason Chelsey doesn't like Dean no more. Jokes.

Mystery what did you think of New Frontiers?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I thought that was the reason Chelsey doesn't like Dean no more


You have no idea how hard that made me laugh


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Which of these are worth getting on VHS. I really hate vhs but is there any really really great.

$3
The Era of Honor Begins
Scramble Madness
Frontiers of Honor
Empire State Showdown
The Conclusion
The Battle Lines Are Drawn
The Last Stand
Round Robin Challenge III

$8
ROH Reborn
Second Anniversary Show

$4
ROH Reborn Stage One
ROH Reborn Stage Two 

$6
Enter The Dragon
Buffalo Stampede
Night of Tribute
Hell Freezes Over
Tag Wars 2006
Unscripted II


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROH Reborn Stage Two 
The Era of Honor Begins (For the double main events)
Hell Freezes Over
Empire State Showdown


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Which of these are worth getting on VHS. I really hate vhs but is there any really really great.
> 
> $3
> The Era of Honor Begins
> Scramble Madness
> Frontiers of Honor
> Empire State Showdown
> The Conclusion
> The Battle Lines Are Drawn
> The Last Stand
> Round Robin Challenge III
> 
> $8
> ROH Reborn
> Second Anniversary Show
> 
> $4
> ROH Reborn Stage One
> ROH Reborn Stage Two
> 
> $6
> Enter The Dragon
> Buffalo Stampede
> Night of Tribute
> Hell Freezes Over
> Tag Wars 2006
> Unscripted II


Personally I like the look of Hell Freezes Over and the 2nd Anniversary is good from what I have watched of it.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Personally I like the look of Hell Freezes Over and the 2nd Anniversary is good from what I have watched of it.


I liked that DVD alright since I love wrestling tournaments but the main event makes that DVD a must have even though it had some controversy surrounding the winner and his title reign.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*MERCH UPDATE*


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

AWESOME. I like the DVD covers and the show name "Throwdown" is nice.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The Chi-Town Struggle artwork has given me an erection.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

NEW T-SHIRTS!

https://www.rohwrestling.com/images/ecom/Products__1924_14.jpg

https://www.rohwrestling.com/images/ecom/Products__1916_14.jpg

https://www.rohwrestling.com/images/ecom/Products__1918_14.jpg


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The Briscoes and Homicide ones are cool. I dont really like Rave's. Both of the covers are awesome. I love picture of Chicago in the backround of Chi Town Struggle.

Also a *$10 DVD Sale*


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I never buy wrestling T-Shirts but that Homicide one is nice!


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

$10 sale looks great, but I really feel the need to buy the latest three shows.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I will probably order
Crowning A Champion 7/27/02
Best of Homicide- MVP 2003
-Best of Bryan Danielson- World's Finest 

Also is.... Future Is Now 6/12/05 any good?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> $10 sale looks great, but I really feel the need to buy the latest three shows.


It really depends on what shows you have. If there are 6 great shows at $10 you don't have you might be better off with the 6 great shows as opposed to just 3.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

anyone seen either of these two new shows can you give me a rating


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah, I know what you mean. I've spent a lot over the last month on ROH dvds, maybe I should stop for a while, but once you start its hard to stop.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

This is a really good sale for all new ROH fans. I mean Death Before Dishonor III and Manhattan Mayhem for $10 a piece is just something you can't pass up.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Those are both great shows, I'm sure this is the first time those have been included in this sale.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

can anyone recommed any of the $10 shows most of the stuff i have i quite recent so some older shows might be good especially any good ones with CM Punk


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Too bad I have to save my money for an Indy show I'm probably going to this weekend because I would probably get some shows from 02 or 03.



platt222 said:


> can anyone recommed any of the $10 shows most of the stuff i have i quite recent so some older shows might be good especially any good ones with CM Punk


Death Before Dishonor III
Nowhere To Run
Manhattan Mayhem
Death Before Dishonor II Night 1 & 2
The Homecoming
Midnight Express Reunion (Doesn't have a high profile Punk match but is a very good show)


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

-Manhattan Mayhem
-Final Showdown
-Nowhere To Run
-Death Before Dishonor III
-Sign of Dishonor
-Escape From New York

Those are great 2005 shows.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I really like the look of Throwdown. The card looks excellent and I really like the DVD cover which I think is quite important to me anyway. That Chi-Town DVD cover blows but the card looks pretty good. I think I will purchase Throwdown when I go to the Liverpool show but I doubt I will purchase Chi-Town until the three for one deal comes back.

I would like to have the Best of The Briscoe in this sale but I simply have no money left. Wish I would have got the Best of Homicide now though for ten bucks instead of twenty 2 months ago.

The T-Shirts aren't anything special really. I wouldn't walk the streets with them on put it that way.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

WTF? The Chi-Town cover is fucking off the hook!


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> -Manhattan Mayhem
> -Final Showdown
> -Nowhere To Run
> -Death Before Dishonor III
> -Sign of Dishonor
> -Escape From New York
> 
> Those are great 2005 shows.


I have Death Before Dishonor III and won Sign Of Dishonour on ebay yesterday but i might order some of the others.

How long do your orders usually take to the UK?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

About a week and a half, sometimes less and on the odd occasion more.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

This might be just me but I find it that I get my shipments faster if I wait until the last day of the sale because I figure that tons of people will order the first day of the sale and not a lot of people would order the last day. Last time I order which was about a week ago (last day of the percentage of sale) I got my order in 3 days.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I like the cover for the Chi Town show but the Throwdown name is better thanks for the Merch update. Has anyone ordered In Your Face yet? I was going to get that this weekend but I found the main event to be the best thing on the card everything else was just good or decent but its worth a buy if you havent seen the full show yet.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What is the card for In Your Face? and when did it happen?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

does anyone know if they will be selling the $10 dvd's at the liverpool event coz if they are i will get them then and save on the postage and save waiting


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROH In Your Face 6/17/06
1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jason Blade & Sterling Keenan
2. Jimmy Rave vs. Davey Richards
3. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana (ROH Tag Team Title Match)
4. Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer
5. Shane Hagadorn vs. Mitch Franklin (Top of the Class Trophy Match)
6. Adam Pearce vs. Claudio Castagnoli
7. Homicide vs. Chris Hero
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe vs. KENTA (Non Title Three Way Match)


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> ROH In Your Face 6/17/06
> 1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jason Blade & Sterling Keenan
> 2. Jimmy Rave vs. Davey Richards
> 3. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana (ROH Tag Team Title Match)
> 4. Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer
> 5. Shane Hagadorn vs. Mitch Franklin (Top of the Class Trophy Match)
> 6. Adam Pearce vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 7. Homicide vs. Chris Hero
> 8. Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe vs. KENTA (Non Title Three Way Match)


Thanks Homicide that looks like a good show. It has Davey, Homicide vs Hero and that BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs match(is that the powerbomb from the top to the floor?) and the main event sounds really good. I might just get this one after all. Also i am off of being grounded from the computer.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yea that spot between Jacobs and Whitmer was worst than the one at DGC IMO. The Richards/Rave match was brutal they had to wrestle on glass because someone bothced the TP throw and no it was not me.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I ordered in your face on Monday. The card looks great


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How was the Fate of An Angel show? I'm interested in seeing Matt Hardy vs. Christopher Daniels and CM Punk against Gibson, Rave against Joe, Aries vs. Generico and Styles vs. Strong, looks amazing.

For all new fans your chance has come. Manhattan Mayhem for $10.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> How was the Fate of An Angel show? I'm interested in seeing Matt Hardy vs. Christopher Daniels and CM Punk against Gibson, Rave against Joe, Aries vs. Generico and Styles vs. Strong, looks amazing.
> 
> For all new fans your chance has come. Manhattan Mayhem for $10.


FOAA was an exceptionally good show. Definately deserves a look at for only $10.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I ordered in your face on Monday. The card looks great


Yea its a overall good show but I'm going to wait and order that for the next sale. The sad thing is I own all of the full shows that are on the $10 sale I might get some Best of's though.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow Homicide Davey vs Jimmy Rave on glass! Now i have to see that. Also Homicide vs Hero is one that i really want to see, two of my favorites.

Daniel B.-I have never seen Fate Of An Angel but that card looks really good, how much is that one? I really want to see the Generico and Punk match.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Man. I'm gutted I don't have any money. I think I would purchase about 5 DVD's in this deal. Fucking PNE.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The one thing that always fucks me over is shipping costs, I wish it was just $7 and not $2.50 for each item after.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> The one thing that always fucks me over is shipping costs, I wish it was just $7 and not $2.50 for each item after.


yeah thats why i'm thinking of buying them when i go to liverpool. Do you think they'll have the offer on?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> yeah thats why i'm thinking of buying them when i go to liverpool. Do you think they'll have the offer on?


They might not have the $10 sale on but they should have some type of sale on.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Top 5 of these please!And when does the sale end? I have Road to the title and Night of Appreciation.

-Round Robin Challenge 3/30/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels, Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels, Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson) 
-Night of Appreciation 4/27/02 (Eddie Guerrero & The Amazing Red vs. Joel & Jose Maximo, AJ Styles vs. Low Ki) 
-Road to the Title 6/22/02 (Low Ki vs. The Amazing Red, AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels) 
-Crowning A Champion 7/27/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Spanky vs. Doug Williams 60 Minute Iron Man Match) 
-Scramble Madness 11/16/02 (10 Man Scramble Match, Doug Williams vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles) 
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson) 
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino) 
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch) 
-Epic Encounter 4/12/03 (Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson) 
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy) 
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Samoa Joe vs. Paul London plus Jeff Hardy) 
-Glory By Honor II 9/20/03 (Terry Funk vs. CM Punk, Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels) 
-Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles, 1st Scramble Cage Match) 
-War of the Wire 11/29/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide in a barbed wire match, Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles for the ROH World Title) 
-Second Year Anniversary 2/14/03 (Pure Wrestling Title Tournament, Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Dan Maff) 
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk) 
-ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Punk & Cabana vs. The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles, Homicide vs. Danielson) 
-Generation Next 5/22/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Generation Next vs. The Briscoe Brothers, John Walters, & Jimmy Rave) 
-Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana) 
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls) 
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 2 7/24/04 (CM Punk & Ace Steel vs. Dan Maff & BJ Whitmer Street Fight) 
-Testing the Limit 8/7/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries, 2 out of 3 falls) 
-Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04 (Scramble Cage Match, Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk vs. Homicide) 
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley) 
-Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match) 
-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense) 
-Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3 2/26/05 (Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe, Danielson vs. Homicide, Punk vs. Rave) 
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament) 
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky) 
-Best of the American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide for the ROH World Title, one night tournament) 
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match) 
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley World Title Match, CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave dog collar match, Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal Pure Title Match) 
-Final Showdown 5/13/05 (Danielson vs. Homicide in a cage, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match) 
-Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave in a cage, Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match) 
-Future Is Now 6/12/06 (Low Ki vs. Austin Aries, CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson) 
-Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/06 (Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal) 
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/06 (AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave, Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide, Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana) 
-Escape From New York 7/9/06 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong ROH Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries, Homicide vs. Jay Lethal) 
-Fate Of An Angel 7/16/06 (Matt Hardy vs. Christopher Daniels, CM Punk vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match) 
-The Homecoming 7/23/06 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave in a Street Fight)


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Top 5 of these please!
> 
> -Round Robin Challenge 3/30/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels, Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels, Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Night of Appreciation 4/27/02 (Eddie Guerrero & The Amazing Red vs. Joel & Jose Maximo, AJ Styles vs. Low Ki)
> -Road to the Title 6/22/02 (Low Ki vs. The Amazing Red, AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels)
> -Crowning A Champion 7/27/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Spanky vs. Doug Williams 60 Minute Iron Man Match)
> -Scramble Madness 11/16/02 (10 Man Scramble Match, Doug Williams vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles)
> -Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Epic Encounter 4/12/03 (Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
> -Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Samoa Joe vs. Paul London plus Jeff Hardy)
> -Glory By Honor II 9/20/03 (Terry Funk vs. CM Punk, Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels)
> -Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles, 1st Scramble Cage Match)
> -War of the Wire 11/29/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide in a barbed wire match, Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles for the ROH World Title)
> -Second Year Anniversary 2/14/03 (Pure Wrestling Title Tournament, Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Dan Maff)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Punk & Cabana vs. The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles, Homicide vs. Danielson)
> -Generation Next 5/22/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Generation Next vs. The Briscoe Brothers, John Walters, & Jimmy Rave)
> -Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 2 7/24/04 (CM Punk & Ace Steel vs. Dan Maff & BJ Whitmer Street Fight)
> -Testing the Limit 8/7/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries, 2 out of 3 falls)
> -Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04 (Scramble Cage Match, Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk vs. Homicide)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match)
> -It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
> -Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3 2/26/05 (Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe, Danielson vs. Homicide, Punk vs. Rave)
> -Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
> -Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
> -Best of the American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide for the ROH World Title, one night tournament)
> -Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley World Title Match, CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave dog collar match, Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal Pure Title Match)
> -Final Showdown 5/13/05 (Danielson vs. Homicide in a cage, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave in a cage, Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match)
> -Future Is Now 6/12/06 (Low Ki vs. Austin Aries, CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson)
> -Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/06 (Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Sign of Dishonor 7/8/06 (AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave, Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide, Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Escape From New York 7/9/06 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong ROH Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries, Homicide vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Fate Of An Angel 7/16/06 (Matt Hardy vs. Christopher Daniels, CM Punk vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -The Homecoming 7/23/06 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave in a Street Fight)


Could you give me an idea of which ones you have?


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I only have Night of Appreciation and Road to the title.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My top 5 picks

Manhatten Mayhem
ROH Reborn Stage 2
Nowhere To Run 
Final Showdown 
Death Before Dishonor III

There are a lot of good shows in this sale.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok.

1. Manhattan Mayhem
2. Nowhere To Run
3. Death Before Dishonor III
4. Final Showdown
5. Midnight Express Reunion


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Whats some good shoots besides the ones with Christian Cage and Joe/Punk I have them already.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

what is considered one of Roderick Strong's best matches in ROH? I would like to see one of his really good matches.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Vendetta vs American Dragon (my favorite ROH match ever)


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for that, i have seen Strong live so i am interested in seeing more of him. TNA should not have released him, stupidest move ever. Just glad that they are keeping Aries and Homicide.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> what is considered one of Roderick Strong's best matches in ROH? I would like to see one of his really good matches.


I have seen two of his matches and I thought they were really good. They were against El Generico and James Gibson's last ROH match.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

thanks for that Daniel, Strong vs Gibson sounds great and Strong vs Generico, i am already sold for that one. I love El Generico, great wrestler.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> thanks for that Daniel, Strong vs Gibson sounds great and Strong vs Generico, i am already sold for that one. I love El Generico, great wrestler.


No problem. If your a fan of El Generico don't watch the match. He was less than impressive in the bout unfortunately.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Homicide, Straight Shootin with Raven/Sandman Vol.1 had me laughing for a good three hours straight and I rewatch it all the time. Very entertaining and crazy, a must buy for a shoot interview.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Homicide, Straight Shootin with Raven/Sandman Vol.1 had me laughing for a good three hours straight and I rewatch it all the time. Very entertaining and crazy, a must buy for a shoot interview.


Guess what Spartan. I saw Wizard of Oz for the first time today.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> No problem. If your a fan of El Generico don't watch the match. He was less than impressive in the bout unfortunately.


Well i still might give it a look, it might not be a stellar proformance but i bet Strong looked good in it. I have seen lots of Generico matches so if he is a little crummy in that one i bet i would agree with you too.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Guess what Spartan. I saw Wizard of Oz for the first time today.


Fuck you, that's my line. I HATE when he steals my lines.

I never got that joke, either it's an inside one or I'm retarded/young. Oh well, I laugh at it anyway


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I will check out the Raven/Sandman shoot they are both funny so I know I will enjoy it. 

Also Hailsabin check out Danielson vs Strong III from Supercard of Honor.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

1. Manhattan Mayhem
2. Nowhere To Run
3. Death Before Dishonor III
4. Final Showdown

I might get those four. Lets me go convert it to candian dollars plus shipping costs.

60 bucks, eh I don't feel like spending that much right now. Which are must have dvds of the 4(I know MM is one) Like say I watch Supercard of Honor in a couple of days when I get it, will shows like Final Showdown, DBDIII and Nowhere to run be way under its leaque.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Strong vs Danielson was at supercard of honor! Ok i am sold, even though Spartanlax thinks the match is way overrated, it has that one and the Do Fixer vs Blood Generation match too. That sounds great.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> 1. Manhattan Mayhem
> 2. Nowhere To Run
> 3. Death Before Dishonor III
> 4. Final Showdown
> 
> I might get those four. Lets me go convert it to candian dollars plus shipping costs.
> 
> 60 bucks, eh I don't feel like spending that much right now. Which are must have dvds of the 4(I know MM is one) Like say I watch Supercard of Honor in a couple of days when I get it, will shows like Final Showdown, DBDIII and Nowhere to run be way under its leaque.


If I were you I would get the more recent shows. I'd advise ROH 100th show although it isn't the best it got me well into ROH.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> 1. Manhattan Mayhem
> 2. Nowhere To Run
> 3. Death Before Dishonor III
> 4. Final Showdown


Overall these shows are better than 100th show IMO good order.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Overall these shows are better than 100th show IMO good order.


They probably are. I have watched Manhattan Mayhem and to be honest it didn't make me want to watch more of ROH but then I watched the 100th show and it has made me want to watch more and more of ROH.

I watched the One Year Anniversary today Homicide, were you one of the men that jumped the railing? Jokes.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

but dosen't the 100th show have that really good six man tag match?


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What do the Straight Shooting DVDs entail? What do the superstars talk about?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> They probably are. I have watched Manhattan Mayhem and to be honest it didn't make me want to watch more of ROH but then I watched the 100th show and it has made me want to watch more and more of ROH.
> 
> I watched the One Year Anniversary today Homicide, were you one of the men that jumped the railing? Jokes.


I thought about it hehe


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Orton_4_President said:


> What do the Straight Shooting DVDs entail? What do the superstars talk about?


Well I've only seen one and it's Raven/Sandman. This one had random road stories about their drug/sex life, mixed with information on the business, their views on wrestling (look at my sig), and just really entertaining stories between the two. Most shoots are to ask the wrestlers about how they got into the business, their career, where they see themselves later, thoughts on wrestling, but they usually go off topic and just joke around.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> but dosen't the 100th show have that really good six man tag match?


It wasen't a really good match just a really good brawl. The atmosphere makes the match, I thought the ending with the CZW fans was a great way to end the Milestone series myself. Danielson also had a damn good match with Delirious and had a great shoot on the CZW fans. I loved the 100th show. However when I have seen the other ROH vs. CZW events I could change my mind.

Is their any ROH vs. CZW on Hell Freezes Over, anyone?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hero vs Danielson


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks. I think I'll stick to pure shows for the time being, but they definitely sound like something that might need checking out at one point. It's always interesting to hear what the wrestlers have to say about their own profession, especially if it is outside of kayfabe.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Hero vs Danielson


Without giving away the result, how was the match?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Without giving away the result, how was the match?


I enjoyed there encounter but I expected a little bit more from them on at this show. The match served its purpose for the next 6 months with Ring of Honor and Crappy Zone Wrestling.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I enjoyed there encounter but I expected a little bit more from them on at this show. The match served its purpose for the next 6 months with Ring of Honor and Crappy Zone Wrestling.


Shame, when you told me this match took place I instantly thought classic.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Shame, when you told me this match took place I instantly thought classic.


Not saying it was bad but it could have been 5 stars.


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What is the general consensus of War of the Wire 1?? And if you could pick one ROH dvd off of the 10 sale, what would you buy??

-Round Robin Challenge 3/30/02 
-Night of Appreciation 4/27/02 
-Road to the Title 6/22/02 
-Crowning A Champion 7/27/02 
-Scramble Madness 11/16/02 
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 
-Final Battle 2002 
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 
-Epic Encounter 4/12/03 
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 
-Glory By Honor II 9/20/03 
-Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03 
-War of the Wire 11/29/03 
-Second Year Anniversary 2/14/03
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 
-ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 
-Generation Next 5/22/04 
-Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 2 7/24/04 
-Testing the Limit 8/7/04 
-Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04 
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 
-Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 
-It All Begins 1/15/05 
-Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3 2/26/05 
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 
-Best of the American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 
-Stalemate 4/16/05 
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 
-Final Showdown 5/13/05 
-Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 
-Future Is Now 6/12/06 
-Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05 
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 
-Escape From New York 7/9/05 
-Fate Of An Angel 7/16/06 
-The Homecoming 7/23/05


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

For me, Fate of an Angel. The card looks amazing.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

$10 sale - Manhatten Mayhem

War of the Wire I - Good show that saw one of the most violent matches ever in ROH when Corino and Homicide fault in the first ever NRBW match in ROH, you also get Styles vs Samoa Joe that can be compared to any match you have seen between them in TNA. Also they had some decent undercard match with the tag team scramble, CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave vs Matt Stryker vs Colt Cabana vs BJ Whitmer was a good match with these up and comers going at it and a good tag match between The Briscoe Brothers and The Prophecy. 

Also Punk was on fire on commentary on this night he had some great quotes.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Choose Manhattan Mayhem if you don't already have it.

Nowhere to Run, Escape from New York, Fate of an Angel and The Homecoming are very good also.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



thetruth316 said:


> Choose Manhattan Mayhem if you don't already have it.
> 
> Nowhere to Run, Escape from New York, Fate of an Angel and The Homecoming are very good also.


Does anyone know if they will sell TNA DVD's at the ROH show in Liverpool? I really want Against All Odds.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^
Against all odds? Dude i have both of them, and let me tell ya, you really dont want either of them.


----------



## ROH88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok the 10 dollar roh sale is on and I need help picking. I want to get the war of wire dvd and I want to know if this show was good or not and what other dvds I should think about getting


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Does anyone know if they will sell TNA DVD's at the ROH show in Liverpool? I really want Against All Odds.


If you want some good TNA full show DVD's I would recommend getting Lockdown 2006 it comes out on August 8th. I think this is the best TNA show this year.

*TNA Lockdown 2006 Card*
Team Japan vs. Team USA: Team Japan consisted of: Black Tiger, Minoru Tanaka, and Hirooki Goto. Team USA consisted of: Sonjay Dutt, Jay Lethal, and Alex Shelley

Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki

Arm Wrestling Konnan with LAX vs. "Bullet" Bob Armstrong with The James Gang

Xscape Match 
Sabin vs. Elix Skipper vs. Petey Williams vs. Shark Boy vs. Chase Stevens vs. Puma

X Division Match - Samoa Joe vs Sabu

Team 3D vs Team Canada

NWA Title Match - Christian Cage vs Abyss


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> Against all odds? Dude i have both of them, and let me tell ya, you really dont want either of them.


I don't want the first one as I thought it was shit. But the secone one has one of my favourite wrestlers winning his first major title that is the only reason I want the DVD for keeps sake.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is that DVD even out yet?


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Is that DVD even out yet?


It come out next week I think.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Off topic but how did he get banned if anyone knows?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ I'm just wondering that myself 

Edit: Just found out it has something to do with the one year on thread in the anything section.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Im pissed if I made my ticket order like an hour or two later, i would have probebly picked up one of those 10$ DVDs. Im to lazy to make another order now.


----------



## CMAngle33

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Don't know if you fellas can help me but I ordered two DVDs from RoH Online way over two weeks ago. I called about a week and a half after the order and they said they where on backorder. I ordered them in early July and I'm still waiting. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^
What DVDs were they?

If they are old ones, they have to order them in or make them before sending them to ya


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was originally going to get ROH Reborn Stage One and Two but now that the $10 DVD sale has arrived ($13.00 for me) I can only pick up one.

Which is the better buy?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Im going to add these two (Throwdown and Chi Town Struggle) to Destiny and In YOur Face, as shows i will NOT be getting.

My next order will entail DBD4, the 7/29 show, and the rest will have to wait and see


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I was originally going to get ROH Reborn Stage One and Two but now that the $10 DVD sale has arrived ($13.00 for me) I can only pick up one.
> 
> Which is the better buy?


Reborn Stage II is better.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone have a suggestion of a DVD(s) for a person (me) who hasnt seen any ROH except the occasional downloaded match?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Does anyone have a suggestion of a DVD(s) for a person (me) who hasnt seen any ROH except the occasional downloaded match?


*10$ sale going on right now*
Manhatten Mayhem 
Death Before Dishonor 3
Nowhere To Run 
Future Is Now 

*Soon to be classic shows*
Supercard of Honor 
Better than our Best
Dragon Gate Challenge
Ring of Homicide 
4YA


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I agree Honor, I don't think I'll be buying the last four shows (except MAYBE IYF if there is a sale). Nothing really stands out to make them must-buy events, and the last few shows have had matches that we've seen thousands of times before. 2006 is still the year of ROH, we just hit a speed bump.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanx Homicide, I'm gunna have a look at the ROH Site now and check out those cards.
Rep added for the help


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I agree Honor, I don't think I'll be buying the last four shows (except MAYBE IYF if there is a sale). Nothing really stands out to make them must-buy events, and the last few shows have had matches that we've seen thousands of times before. 2006 is still the year of ROH, we just hit a speed bump.


I keep hearing how good the main event matches were for the Chi Town struggle show and Throwdown though. I really want to see KENTA vs Austin Aries though. You should buy IYF for the main event alone and Destiny.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ooh new shows and and a ten dollar sale, can anyone tell me if Midnight Express Reunion and Best of Briscoes are worth getting?

Also since i'm not around in prime hours if anyone wants my opinions, or a second opinion on a ROH show hit me up with a message or something I have roughly 55% of ROH's shows I'll help out if I can.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Have just ordered my tickets for Liverpool and want to get some DVDs while i'm there can anyone rate Throwndown, Chi-Town Struggle and IYF thanks


----------



## Flesh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can someone tell me if Colt Cabana vs. Homicide in the Chicago Streetfight was good? What show was it on and is it out on DVD? Yea, I'm sorta new, I got a DVD or 2 and that's all.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I presume you're talking about the one at Better Than Our Best, great great great show.


----------



## Flesh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I presume you're talking about the one at Better Than Our Best, great great great show.


I have no idea, but I guess so. Is it on DVD or something like that?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yes it is, its been out for a few months now.


----------



## Flesh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Umm...hehe this might be a n00bish question, but since my friend got me those 2 other DVD's I have no idea where to get them. And so I tried www.roh.com and that didn't work so I tried www.ringofhonor.com...That didn't work anymore then www.roh.com, so could any1 tell me what the url is?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

rohwrestling.com


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone know what All Star Extravaganza is like? I seem to remember -Mystery- saying it was pretty good.


----------



## Flesh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Oh....My....God....I just cried looking at the DVD's....I saw tons of them and they all just look spectacular. I am dead serious when I say I cried. OMG, I think I found something I'll never forget, thanks Role Model.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Welcome back 



> Does anyone know what All Star Extravaganza is like? I seem to remember -Mystery- saying it was pretty good.


Just a few of the good matches on that card Danielson vs AJ Styles, Shinjiro Otani & Masato Tanaka vs Steve Corino & Low Ki *Stiff*, Danielson vs Paul London, Paul London vs The Amazing Red, London vs Micheal Shane and Punk vs Micheal Shane. You also get a match between Homicide and Prince Nana *Fat version*.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Welcome back
> 
> 
> Just a few of the good matches on that card Danielson vs AJ Styles, Shinjiro Otani & Masato Tanaka vs Steve Corino & Low Ki *Stiff*, Danielson vs Paul London, Paul London vs The Amazing Red, London vs Micheal Shane and Punk vs Micheal Shane. You also get a match between Homicide and Prince Nana *Fat version*.


Thanks 

I like the sound of London vs. Amazing Red and Danielson vs. Styles.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yea its a good show to have in your collection.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> I agree Honor, I don't think I'll be buying the last four shows (except MAYBE IYF if there is a sale). Nothing really stands out to make them must-buy events, and the last few shows have had matches that we've seen thousands of times before. 2006 is still the year of ROH, we just hit a speed bump.



See what i look for in an ROH show, is a match that makes me go "OH i need that show" combined with a solid undercard.

The four shows i mentioned dont have a combination of those. There is stuff i am interested in, but ill wait for people to upload them.

EG 

RIchards VS Rave from Destiny
The Main event on IYF
Strong VS KENTA


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

yea im picking dbd 3 up with this sale, the card looks really good.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Was Rave/Richards from IYF the one where glass covered the ring? If it is, I'm definitely getting IYF (not because of that, but I've been eyeing the DVD and that would be the iceing in the cake, to see what the guys went through).


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My Weeknight of Champions One disc will arrive in the upcoming days. Although I don't know how to I will upload any specific matches you guys want if you explain how to me.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm pissed off, my copy of Destiny didn't come today and I really thought it would.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If anyone tells me of a free DVD ripper I can download, I'll upload matches left and right


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Search google, douche.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have, dickhead.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sorry, douche.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> If anyone tells me of a free DVD ripper I can download, I'll upload matches left and right



dvd decrypter http://www.mrbass.org/dvdrip/


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If you get IYF Spartan upload the main event its the best match on the show.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Never heard anyone say Douche before? Meaning...

I'm about to E-Mail my dad to see if Hell Freezes Over and WOCN1 has arrived as I ordered it on Tuesday from Ebay.

Edit - Those two DVD's haven't arrived today.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm going to start uploading again starting with some of the odd ROH matches I will up the main event from Era of Honor Begins later on today and Low Ki vs Chistopher Daniels match up from RRC.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Do any of you think that Manhattan Mayhem will be in the next 10 dollar sale. Or do they mix it up every month with different dvds?


----------



## Fijian Warrior

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> Never heard anyone say Douche before? Meaning...


How can you not know what Douche means?! :shocked: 



> Terms such as 'douche' are popular terms of insult or ridicule in the United States. The slang usage of the term dates back to the 60s.[1] Initially, it was used to insult a woman, however, over time it has become a term mostly used to refer to men. The word has been used consistently over the years, but has gained particular national popularity in the early 21st century with usage on shows such as The Daily Show With Jon Stewart, South Park, Mission Hill and Saturday Night Live.
> 
> The word has a wide array of meanings, and is often used interchangeably with the words like jerk, asshole, poser, wannabe, and doofus.
> 
> It is often used to ridicule a person who acts as if he is better at something than he actually is. For example, a guy who dresses up like a basketball player, but is actually a horrible athlete would be more likely to be called a douchebag than a person who makes no pretense of being good at basketball, but is just as bad at sports.




ROH Legend-Samoa Joe Vol 3 arrived yesterday, nice to see some of those matches again. Definately the best out of all 3 'Best of Joe' DVD's.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm thinking of watching Manhattan Mayhem later today. What matches are the best? I wonder if will enjoy it this time now I am more ROH prone?


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> I'm thinking of watching Manhattan Mayhem later today. What matches are the best? I wonder if will enjoy it this time now I am more ROH prone?


Your going to love it. It was the first ROH show I ever watched and it was amazing. Some matches I really like were Izzy and Deranged vs. Dixie and Azrieal,ROH Tag Team Title match, BJ Whitmer and Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jack Evans and Roderick Strong. Jay Lethal vs. Samoa Joe for the pure title was good to. And the main event between Austin Aries and Alex Shelly was good. 

I have no idea how to rate matches so I did my best.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Off topic but I'm going to the ROH event here in Liverpool next Saturday 
My first ever live wrestling event and it's ROH you can't get better than that!


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



david2006efc said:


> Off topic but I'm going to the ROH event here in Liverpool next Saturday
> My first ever live wrestling event and it's ROH you can't get better than that!


I hope you enjoy the show give us your thoughts when you get back.I wish ROH would come to Canada once in a while.


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Okay I need some help on buying another ROH dvd. So far I have Manhatten Mayham. And I was really impressed. If there is something that is close to as good as that show what is it.

Suggestions please.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Better Than Our Best or Supercard Of Honor or maybe Ring Of Homicide.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos™ said:


> Okay I need some help on buying another ROH dvd. So far I have Manhatten Mayham. And I was really impressed. If there is something that is close to as good as that show what is it.
> 
> Suggestions please.


Supercard of Honor
Better Than Our Best
Final Battle 2005
Ring of Homicide

Those are all as good as Manhattan Mayhem.


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks to dman88 and RM. I forgot to mention I already had Supercard of Honor so out of Better Than Our Best, Final Battle 2005, and Ring of Homicide, what would you say is the best.

BTW could ya'll tell me what the cards are for those shows.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Final Battle 2005- Edison, NJ 12/17/05 *
1. Jimmy Rave vs. Milano Collection AT
2. Colt Cabana vs. Azrieal
3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Pure Title Match)
4. Steve Corino vs. Alex Shelley 
5. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Lethal vs. BJ Whitmer (Four Corner Survival)
6. Ricky Reyes vs. Davey Andrews
7. Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (ROH Tag Team Title Match)
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji (ROH World Title Match)
9. KENTA vs. Low Ki (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match) 

*Better Than Our Best- Chicago Ridge, IL 4/1/06 *
1. Jack Evans vs. Ace Steel vs. Matt Sydal vs. Jake Crist vs. Dave Christ vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Six Man Mayhem)
2. Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious
3. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, & Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito
4. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang (Four Corner Survival)
5. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi (ROH Tag Team Title Match)
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm (ROH World Title Match)
7. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana (Chicago Street Fight) 

*Ring of Homicide- Edison, NJ 5/13/06*
1. Colt Cabana vs. Kikitaro
2. Homicide & Ricky Reyes vs. Dunn & Marcos
3. Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Yang
4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal (Pure Title Match)
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious (ROH World Title Match)
6. Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal
7. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (ROH Tag Team Title Match)
8. Samoa Joe vs. Necro Butcher 


I would say Better Than Our Best is the best.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'd go for Better Than Our Best out of those three.


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Okay thanks RM and dman88. I guess I'll get Better Than Our Best whenever I get a chance.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos™ said:


> Thanks to dman88 and RM. I forgot to mention I already had Supercard of Honor so out of Better Than Our Best, Final Battle 2005, and Ring of Homicide, what would you say is the best.
> 
> BTW could ya'll tell me what the cards are for those shows.



I'd go for Better Than Our Best. In my opinion it's the best show from the Milestone Series.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

can someone tell me which events were in the milestone series and which event featured the street fight which ended the homicide/cabana feud? thanks


----------



## Ring Of Honor

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> can someone tell me which events were in the milestone series and which event featured the street fight which ended the homicide/cabana feud? thanks


Better than our best.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The 100th Show
*Better Than Our Best
Supercard of Honor
Dragon Gate Challenge*
Best in The World
Arena Warfare
Four Year Anniversary

Bolded is the triple shot weekend. 3/30, 3/31, 4/1. Those shows are suppose to be in the top five best ROH shows ever.

BTW how was Best in the world, it doesn't seem to get any praise or anything. It looks pretty good.


----------



## ROH88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can someone tell me what roh show was it when Bj Whitmer powerbombed jimmy jacobs into the crowd.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> The 100th Show
> *Better Than Our Best
> Supercard of Honor
> Dragon Gate Challenge*
> Best in The World
> Arena Warfare
> Four Year Anniversary
> 
> Bolded is the triple shot weekend. 3/30, 3/31, 4/1. Those shows are suppose to be in the top five best ROH shows ever.
> 
> *BTW how was Best in the world, it doesn't seem to get any praise or anything. It looks pretty good.*


Best in the World was very solid. You had a great main event (KENTA & Marifuji vs Joe/Dragon). I pretty good pure title match (Nigel vs Claudio), Daniels vs Shelley. More CZW action with Adam Pearce, Necro, Hero.

Overall its a very good show and worth the buy, but its not as good as Better Than Our Best, Supercard of Honor, Dragon Gate Challenge, and IMO 4YA, (I loved that show).


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Ring Of Honor 88 said:


> Can someone tell me what roh show was it when Bj Whitmer powerbombed jimmy jacobs into the crowd.


The one where he went into the crowd was at In Your Face. The first one was at Dragon Gate Challenge.


----------



## ROH88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok thank you


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ill drop a my 100th Show review later, Im gonna go watch it now.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Why does no one ever mension Death Before Dishonor 1 or Main Event spectacles, those are two of the best shows but no one ever recommends them just cause there older shows I guess.

Especially since both are only 10 dollars right now


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> Ill drop a my 100th Show review later, Im gonna go watch it now.


Have fun. Hopefully you will love it like I did. Not many people here like the show except -Mystery-. My favourite ROH show I have watched (which isn't many).


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Its a good show, but its out done by many other shows just this year.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just Ordered
Death Before Dishonor 2 pt 1
Midnight Express Reunion
Best of Homicide - MVP 2003
Best of Briscoes - Tag Team Excellence
ROHomicide
In Your Face

Think i'm gonna pass up on the 2 new shows though


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I will finally have my How We Roll up tonight and possibly even Ring of Homicide.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

-Mystery- in the Christian Cage DVD does it have highlights from his AAO match against Jarrett? Or is it just a plain shoot.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Its just him talking, no shoots have any footage I believe.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Birthday is coming up which means ROH. I need some good ones I only have Best of Austin Aries and Road to the title. I got about 50 dollars and 6 movies. I can get that from all my family. So about 10 11 movies. Name some of the best and what ones are good that feature CM Punk, Alex Shelly, Joe, Jimmy Rave, Adam Pearce, Generation Next, Low-Ki, and Kenta.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

http://www.weforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=244278 

that thread will help.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I prefer shows to be honest. Do you have any of them Emo?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow, we seem to be recruiting a LOT of new ROH fans. Good to see this section (and this thread especially) getting more and more active.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Aslong as they aren't morons, the more ROH fans the better.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I remember when this section was dead 7-8 months ago. Now its pretty lively.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm glad to see it busy, means more money for ROH.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> I'm glad to see it busy, means more money for ROH.


And more money for ROH means ROH will continue to produce shows for years to come and that makes a lot of people happy.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well i am happy to get into ROH right now, it has really great matches there. Can someone recomend Homicide's best matches without getting Ring Of Homicide? I am trying to see which events have the best matches with my favorite guys.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Well i am happy to get into ROH right now, it has really great matches there. Can someone recomend Homicide's best matches without getting Ring Of Homicide? I am trying to see which events have the best matches with my favorite guys.


Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemys vs Steve Corino
Revenge of the Prophecy vs Paul London, BJ Whitmer and Colt Cabana 
Best of the American Super Juniors vs Austin Aries *Almost won the belt*
Better Than Our Best Vs Cabana
Reborn Stage 2 vs Dragon
Back to Basics vs Strong
Round Robin Challenge 2 vs CM Punk
Scramble Madness vs Joe
Beating the Odds vs Acid
Unforgettable vs Low Ki and Samoa Joe
Epic Encounter vs Daniels
Main Event Spectacles vs Whitmer
The Battle Lines Are Drawn vs Styles
WrestleRave 2003 vs Trent Acid
War of the Wire vs Steve Corino
Generation Next vs Joe
Sign of Dishonor vs Jay Lethal
The Best of 5 series with Dragon @ (3rd Anniversary Part 1,It All Begins,3rd Anniversary Part 3,The Final Showdown)
PTFC - vs Joe and Lethal


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemys vs Steve Corino
> Revenge of the Prophecy vs Paul London, BJ Whitmer and Colt Cabana
> Best of the American Super Juniors vs Austin Aries *Almost won the belt*
> Better Than Our Best Vs Cabana
> Reborn Stage 2 vs Dragon
> Back to Basics vs Strong
> Round Robin Challenge 2 vs CM Punk
> Scramble Madness vs Joe
> Beating the Odds vs Acid
> Unforgettable vs Low Ki and Samoa Joe
> Epic Encounter vs Daniels
> Main Event Spectacles vs Whitmer
> The Battle Lines Are Drawn vs Styles
> WrestleRave 2003 vs Trent Acid
> War of the Wire vs Steve Corino
> Generation Next vs Joe
> Sign of Dishonor vs Jay Lethal
> The Best of 5 series with Dragon @ (3rd Anniversary Part 1,It All Begins,3rd Anniversary Part 3,The Final Showdown)
> PTFC - vs Joe and Lethal


Thanks Homicide, with either match against Trent Acid i have seen one of those and it was a good one. Just sucks that Homicide loses though but Acid is cool. I really want to see the War Of The Wire and the one against Punk the most. Also against Joe:agree: Now when i finally get to order these my ROH collection will be all of my favorites best matches.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

You could also look at some Best Of's when Homicide was on fire in 2003. The injury held him down late last year and early this year but he fault threw it.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> I remember when this section was dead 7-8 months ago. Now its pretty lively.


Well look who joined 8 months ago...yeah, that's right, thank me later


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> You could also look at some Best Of's when Homicide was on fire in 2003. The injury held him down late last year and early this year but he fault threw it.


I know i was thinking of getting Homicide's or Punk's Best Of's Only or maybe Paul London's, since i want to see his better matches and i mark for him too.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> I know i was thinking of getting Homicide's or Punk's Best Of's Only or maybe Paul London's, since i want to see his better matches and i mark for him too.


Punk's best of are definetly worth getting they were the first ROH dvds i got and they defintely made me want to watch more


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> I prefer shows to be honest. Do you have any of them Emo?


I have Road to the title. The tournament before the crowing of a champion back in 2002


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^well i would imagine it would be really good. Punk was just so great to see in ECW on tuesday, that was a great sight.


----------



## showtimeDD

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> I remember when this section was dead 7-8 months ago. Now its pretty lively.


Yeah, like right after the merger with NoDQ was over, there were like 3 to 4 people who would talk about ROH. Now we've got quite a few which is nice to see.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Yeah, like right after the *merger with NoDQ *was over, there were like 3 to 4 people who would talk about ROH. Now we've got quite a few which is nice to see.


Bad times I had to start over a new account and thats when they stopped people from going into the media section with low post count


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well I finished up the 100th Show. 

I thought it was good but probebly the worst of the milestone series. I hate to use the word worst cause it was a good show. The main event was AMAZING. Just all out carnage. Adam Pearce got his head FUCKED UP!. Super Dragon hitting the pycho driver on BJ was sick. It was an awesome atmosphere with the CZW fans at the end.

The only other match I really liked were Briscoes vs AJ/Sydal & Gen Next vs Homicide/Reyes. They were 2 very good tag matches. Other then that nothing really stands out to much. Christopher Daniels finally following through with the code of honor to Claudio was cool. 

Its a good show, I guess I would recomend it. Just for the Main Event.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was watching How We Roll and I was wondering if anyone else had this problem. You cant even hear the commentary. The volume of the crowd is so high that you cant hear the commentary.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> I was watching How We Roll and I was wondering if anyone else had this problem. You cant even hear the commentary. The volume of the crowd is so high that you cant hear the commentary.


I have the same problem. I can't hear the commentary on the first 3 matches but after Homicide/Reyes vs. Embassy the commentery works fine.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah everyone has that issue, its a slight pain.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> I have the same problem. I can't hear the commentary on the first 3 matches but after Homicide/Reyes vs. Embassy the commentery works fine.


Ok good. I was hoping it wouldnt go through the whole show like that.


----------



## KOP

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm looking to buy some ROH DVD's maybe at the end of the year for my birthday/Christmas. Anyways, maybe Spartanlax, -Mystery- someone that knows there ROH stuff. Anyways, any certain suggestions for PPV's and can you let me in on something. How often is the $10 dollar sale?


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



King of Pain V.1 said:


> I'm looking to buy some ROH DVD's maybe at the end of the year for my birthday/Christmas. Anyways, maybe Spartanlax, -Mystery- someone that knows there ROH stuff. Anyways, any certain suggestions for PPV's and can you let me in on something. How often is the $10 dollar sale?


The $10 sale happens once a month so look at the beginning of next month for the next sale.

If you dont have any DVD's than you need these.

Better Than Our Best
Supercard of Honor
Ring of Homicide
Final Battle 2005
Manhattan Mayhem
Dragon Gate Challenge


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ And when the $10 sale comes round again get Road to the Title.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



david2006efc said:


> ^ And when the $10 sale comes round again get Road to the Title.


Its still happening right now. Or do you not have enough money for it?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I already have it  I was just saying to KOPV1 that when the $10 sale comes along next to get it if he would rather get newer shows with whatever money he has this time around.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sorry I miss read it.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think I should of quoted his post originally, sorry.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was wondering if I get some Best of's are some shows worth getting. I mean I have Best of Joe Vol 3 and it has him vs Danielson at Midnight Express Reunion. Is Midnight Express Reunion still worth getting? (Tell me if you dont understand the question)

I need help with that one and...

Best of Paul London - Low Ki vs Styles vs London - One Year Anniversary
Best of Danielson - London vs Danielson - Epic Encounter

Also what are some of the best Best of's?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well i was told that the Homicide and the CM Punk ones were really good so that might help. I might get those two when i finally order some.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I oredered Best of CM Punk Better than you last week because I read that it was very good and I'm going to order Best of Homicide + Best of Bryan Danielson for $10 each on Monday because I believe they are very good to.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have the Best Of CM Punk: Straight Edge and am hoping to pick up Better Than You, Best Of Homicide and Best Of Paul London at liverpool next weekend cos they all sound good. Does anyone know what the best of Spanky is like? cos i haven't seen many of his ROH matches just the one against Punk and i'm not sure whether to get it or not


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> I have the Best Of CM Punk: Straight Edge and am hoping to pick up Better Than You, Best Of Homicide and Best Of Paul London at liverpool next weekend cos they all sound good. Does anyone know what the best of Spanky is like? cos i haven't seen many of his ROH matches just the one against Punk and i'm not sure whether to get it or not


Best of Bryan Danielson and Samoa Joe look pretty tasty.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

So for my first three DVD's ever I was thinking: 

Supercard of Honor
Better than Our Best
...and?

Give me two more that rock. I was kind of thinking the one where they crowned the first ROH champ because I heard that Ironman match was off the chain. Your opinions are welcome .


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Manhattan Mayhem
Ring of Homicide


----------



## Briscoes

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I Just Placed My Biggest Ring Of Honor Dvd Order. Tell Me What You Think And How i Did.

Here Are The Ones I Have:
----------------------------------------
The Era Of Honor Begins
At Our Best
Joe Vs. Punk II
Enter The Dragon
Better Than Our Best
Weekend Of Champions Night 2
Ring Of Homicide
--------------------------------------------------


And Here Are The Ones I Just Purchased:
--------------------------------------------------------------
The 100th Show
Weekend Of Champions Night 1
How We Roll
Destiny
In Your Face
Throwdown
Chi-Town Struggle
------------------------------


Please Leave Your Thought On How I Did. Also Is The Best Of The Briscoes Any Good? I Might Be Picking That one Up On My Next Order Since I Did Not Have Any Money Left.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^
Its a fine order, but personally i wouldnt have ordered How We Roll, Chi Town Strugle, Throwdown, Destiny or In Your Face.

Sorry to be a downer, but if those shows have stuff that interests you, then so be it, and i hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Don't Capitalize Every First Letter In A Word. Otherwise Your Order Looks Really Solid And You Will Enjoy It.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



WCW4lyfe said:


> So for my first three DVD's ever I was thinking:
> 
> Supercard of Honor
> Better than Our Best
> ...and?
> 
> Give me two more that rock. I was kind of thinking the one where they crowned the first ROH champ because I heard that Ironman match was off the chain. Your opinions are welcome .


Get Manhattan Mayhem and Ring of Homicide instead of Supercard.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Well look who joined 8 months ago...yeah, that's right, thank me later


Thank you spartanlax lol

It would be nice ever the ever restocked "Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies" thats about the only show from 2003 left that I really want, at least for Corino/Homicide


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well this is about DVD's so it should be ok here....



My Bank Statement said:


> 07Aug06
> 
> DEB
> 
> RING OF HONOR
> *US 144.50*
> XR 1.83609
> CD 6713





My Reciept from ROH order said:


> ROH095DVD Fourth Anniversary Show- Edison, NJ 2/25/06 (DVD) $20.00 1 $20.00
> 
> ROH076DVD Punk: The Final Chapter- Chicago Ridge, IL 8/13/05 (DVD) $20.00 1 $20.00
> 
> ROH097DVD Best In The World- New York, NY 3/25/06 (DVD)
> $20.00 1 $20.00
> 
> ROH099DVD Supercard Of Honor- Chicago Ridge, IL 3/31/06 (2 Disc Set) $25.00 1 $25.00
> 
> BO004DVD Best of CM Punk- Better Than You (DVD)
> $20.00 1 $20.00
> 
> ROH107DVD In Your Face- New York, NY 6/17/06 (DVD)
> $20.00 1 $20.00
> Tax Total - $0.00
> Product Total - $125.00
> Shipping Total - $8.95
> Grand Total - *$133.95 *


The two amounts that I have bolded are different, Do you think I should email ROHHelp?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



david2006efc said:


> Well this is about DVD's so it should be ok here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two amounts that I have bolded are different, Do you think I should email ROHHelp?


Yeah.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm just about to order a few DVD's and i'd just like to get a few peoples opinions on these two:

Straight Shooting with Mick Foley
Straight Edge – The Best of CM Punk Vol. 2


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I haven't seen Foley's shoot but I have seen Best of CM Punk Vol. 2 and its a real good DVD with some real quality matches and promos.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Foleys shoot is great, if you enjoyed his books you'll love it.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



World Wide said:


> I'm just about to order a few DVD's and i'd just like to get a few peoples opinions on these two:
> 
> Straight Shooting with Mick Foley
> Straight Edge – The Best of CM Punk Vol. 2


Both DVD's are very good lots of great matches on the Punk DVD and the Foley shoot is very informative. I would recommend both.


----------



## Briscoes

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i thought that i would give star ratings out of all the ring of honor dvds i own match by match. hope this helps some people.


The Era Of Honor Begins
-------------------------------------
Amazing Red v Jay Briscoe - ***
Xavier v Scoot Andrews - *1/2
Boogie Nights v Natural Born Sinners - **
Quiet Storm v Chris Divine v Brian XL v Joel Maximo v Jose Maximo v Amazing Red - **1/4
Michael Shane/Oz v Spanky/Ikaika Loa - **1/2
IWA Puerto Rico IC title - Super Crazy v Eddie Guerrero - ***1/4
Main event - Christopher Daniels v Low-Ki v American Dragon - *****



At Our Best
------------------
Amazing Red v Jack Evans v Jimmy Rave v Teddy Hart v Sonjay Dutt v Mark Briscoe - ***
Slyk Wagner Brown v Xavier - 1/2*
Matt Stryker v John Walters - **3/4
The Second City Saints v The Prophecy - **1/2
Pure title - AJ Styles (c) v CM Punk - ***1/2
Hydro v Roderick Strong - *
Austin Aries v Danny Daniels - *
ROH title - Samoa Joe (c) v Jay Briscoe - ****
Carnage Crew v Special K - **1/2



Joe vs. Punk II
---------------------
Delirious v Jay Lethal - **1/2
Tracey Brooks v Daisee Haze - *1/2
Angeldust v Trent Acid v Matt Sydal v Josh Daniels - *
Nigel McGuinness/Chad Collyer v Dan Maff/BJ Whitmer - **
Carnage Crew v TJ Dalton/Davey Andrews - 1/2*
Homicide/Rocky Romero v Roderick Strong/Jack Evans - **3/4
Alex Shelley v Jimmy Jacobs - ****1/4
ROH title - Samoa Joe (c) v CM Punk II - *****



Enter The Dragon
---------------------------
Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **1/2
Ricky Reyes vs. Matt Stryker - 1/2*
ROH Tag Team Title Match – Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro vs. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/4
Jimmy Yang vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2
Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana - ***1/4
Abyss vs. Jack Evans - *1/2
Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Jimmy Rave & Alex Shelley - ***
ROH World Title Match – Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries - ***3/4



Better Than Our Best
--------------------------------
Ace Steel vs. Jack Evans vs. Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jake Crist vs. Dave Crist - **1/4
Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious - ***
Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley & Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi & Ryo
Saito - ***1/2
AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang - ***3/4
ROH Tag Team Title Match – Roderick Strong & Austin Aries vs. Blood Generation - ****1/4
ROH World Title Match – Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm - ***1/2
Chicago Street Fight – Homicide vs. Colt Cabana - ****



Weekend Of Champions Night 2
-------------------------------------------------
Colt Cabana & Conrad Kennedy III vs. Irish Airborne - **1/4
Delirious vs. Chris Sabin - ***1/4
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Trik Davis vs. Jay Fury vs. Jimmy Yang vs. Spud vs. Flash Flanagan - **3/4
Samoa Joe vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **1/2
BJ Whitmer vs. Super Dragon - **
Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal - ***1/2
Pure Title vs. ROH World Title - Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/2
ROH Tag Team Titles - Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave - ***3/4



Ring Of Homicide
---------------------------
Colt Cabana vs. Kikitaro - **1/2
Homicide & Ricky Reyes vs. Dunn & Marcos - **
Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Yang - ***
Pure Title Match - Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal - ***1/2
ROH World Title Match - Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious - ****
Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal - ***3/4
ROH Tag Team Title Match - Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe - ***1/2
Homicide vs. Necro Butcher - ****
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## KENTA

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Ring Of Honor said:


> Cant do that, the 3 titles have to be the cheapest or the same price as your cheapest dvd.


Man, that sucks.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can anyone answer my first qusetion on the last page. Its this.



dman88 said:


> I was wondering if I get some Best of's are some shows worth getting. I mean I have Best of Joe Vol 3 and it has him vs Danielson at Midnight Express Reunion. Is Midnight Express Reunion still worth getting? (Tell me if you dont understand the question)
> 
> I need help with that one and...
> 
> Best of Paul London - Low Ki vs Styles vs London - One Year Anniversary
> Best of Danielson - London vs Danielson - Epic Encounter
> 
> Also what are some of the best Best of's?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Midnight Express Reunion is a very solid show without Joe/Danielson. For only $10 its worth giving a look.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have a question. I have yet to recieve my order, but I'm sure I'm getting another order. However, I'm only looking to spend 30 dollars. I'll obviously wait for the 10 dollar sale again. However, in October, ROH is coming to Detroit, a two hour drive from where I live.

Should I get two general admission tickets, one for me and one for my dad, who would have to drive me, or purchase three DVDs? Maybe my parents will even let me splurge and do both. But, say that I could only do one? What would you guys do?

*I'm on a limited budget for the time being because in a year I get a car, and I'll probably have to pay some. Not to mention start saving for college.*


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ I would definetely go for the DVD's because you can watch them over and over again and if you pick the good shows out, you know you are going to be pleased with the shows. Also, about 9 hours of entertainment over 3 hours and you don't have to take a 2 hour drive to get there. 

So yeah, easy choice for me.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Briscoes said:


> i thought that i would give star ratings out of all the ring of honor dvds i own match by match. hope this helps some people.
> 
> 
> Enter The Dragon
> ---------------------------
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **1/2
> Ricky Reyes vs. Matt Stryker - 1/2*
> ROH Tag Team Title Match – Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro vs. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/4
> Jimmy Yang vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2
> Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana - ***1/4
> Abyss vs. Jack Evans - *1/2
> Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Jimmy Rave & Alex Shelley - ***
> ROH World Title Match – Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries - ***3/4
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Enter The Dragon sucked, easily the worst show I own and I own 60ish, only Aries vs Dragon was worth the effort to watch


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Which three of the following should I get?

- Main Event Spectacles
- Survival Of The Fittest 2004
- Death Before Dishonor II- Part 1
- Death Before Dishonor II- Part 2
- Third Anniversary Celebration- Part 3
- Final Showdown
- Nowhere To Run
- Escape From New York
- Fate Of An Angel


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^ 
Nowhere to Run
Final Showdown
Fate Of An Angel



> Also what are some of the best Best of's?


Best of Joe Volume 3 is really good and I also got the Briscoe's DVD tonight.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> Which three of the following should I get?
> 
> - Main Event Spectacles
> - Survival Of The Fittest 2004
> - Death Before Dishonor II- Part 1
> - Death Before Dishonor II- Part 2
> - Third Anniversary Celebration- Part 3
> - Final Showdown
> - Nowhere To Run
> - Escape From New York
> - Fate Of An Angel


Nowhere to RUn is a must own show,

Final Showdown and Fate of an Angel are also very underrated and good shows.

Survival of the fittest 2004 is a bad show until the main event, which is around ****1/2 and nearly worth the price of the DVD alone.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
Honor thats the match that made me an Austin Aries fan.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Hmmm, maybe me as well. Was that before testing the limit?

Ive always been a Dragon fan, but these two matches made me appreciate Aries more.

The match was perfect. (The SOTF match). They had it all. Shocking elimination, good mat work, high spots, everything. The only thing i had a problem with was the double elimination, but i guess it was ok considering the work on the leg made it plausible.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yea that match was before Testing the Limits Aries wrestling with a split chin was sick.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey Im just getting into ROH and I only own 3 shows which are Joe vs Punk 2, Sign of Dishonor and Death before Dishonor 3.

Im looking to get the following shows but was wondering if people had opinions on which are worth getting and which aren't. Heres the list:

Redemption
Better the our Best
Ring of Homicide
4th Aniversary Show
Supercard of Honor
Punk: The Final Chapter
Weekend of Chapions Night 1 & 2
No Where to Run

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
All of those shows are worth getting. 

However, i would replace Weekend of Champions Night 1 with Manhatten Mayhem, and replace Redemption with Final Battle 2005


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok, thanks for your opinions Homicide and Honor. I am going to get three DVD's in the $10 sale. 

- Manhattan Mayhem
- Nowhere To Run
- Survival Of The Fittest 2004 or Fate Of An Angel

I am in a situation because I really want to see Survival Of The Fittest for the Main Event and have wanted to see it for quite some time but Fate Of An Angel looks like a solid all round show.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Get Fate of an Angel and try to find someone with a free DVD rip to upload the main event match from SOTF for you.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Nobody has it, I've requested the match everywhere. 

How was the undercard for SOTF? Heard Punk/Lethal and Shelley/Briscoe were good.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> All of those shows are worth getting.
> 
> However, i would replace Weekend of Champions Night 1 with Manhatten Mayhem, and replace Redemption with Final Battle 2005


Thanks alot for the advice I just checked out the Manhattan Mayhem show and it sounded really good. Might have to grab that one.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is Death Before Dishonor III any good? I looked at the card and for the price of 10 dollars, it seems like it would be a great show.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah its a good show for that price, I'd recommend it.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Orton_4_President said:


> Is Death Before Dishonor III any good? I looked at the card and for the price of 10 dollars, it seems like it would be a great show.


Yes, definately. Punk/Aries plus Punk's promo at the end is worth $10.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How long does the 10 dollar sale usually last? If it goes until the end of this week, maybe I can get a couple DVDs ordered.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Orton_4_President said:


> How long does the 10 dollar sale usually last? If it goes until the end of this week, maybe I can get a couple DVDs ordered.


The sale lasts until Wednesday.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Best of Joe Volume 3 is really good and I also got the Briscoe's DVD tonight.


I already have Joe Vol. 3. Tell me how the Briscoes is. From looking at the matches, I think I'm going to get Danielson, London, and maybe Punk and Homicide.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm thinking about getting Best of The Briscoe in the long run also.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i just picked up the best of spanky on ebay can someone give me a rating for the matches in it. Thanks


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Night of Tribute on the 19th Novemember 2005. Is it a good show and was it a tribute to Eddie Guerreo?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



david2006efc said:


> Night of Tribute on the 19th Novemember 2005. Is it a good show and was it a tribute to Eddie Guerreo?


It was a Guerrero tribute show and a good show at that.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> It was a Guerrero tribute show and a good show at that.


Thanks, will probably be on my next order.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It's official. I'm ordering more DVDs on Tuesday.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What was the card for Night of Tribute?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> What was the card for Night of Tribute?


1. Dunn & Marcos vs. Jason Blade & Kid Mikaze 
2. Jimmy Rave vs. Davey Andrews 
4. Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal (Winner Gets A ROH Title Match In The Main Event)
4. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana (Grudge Match)
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Azrieal 
6. Milano Collection AT vs. Claudio Castagnoli 
7. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal 
9. Bryan Danielson vs. Daniels/Styles/Sydal Winner (ROH World Title Match)


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok, for my order I'm looking at:

Manhattan Mayhem
Death Before Dishonor III
Nowhere To Run

I want one more DVD that is 10 dollars to cap off the sale. Any suggestions?

Also, are there storylines in ROH and how do they make them work.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Fate of an Angel, Escape from New York and The Homecoming are all good shows also. I don't think you'd be disappointed with any of them.

If you're looking for a best of then get best of Homicide - MVP 2003. It's one of the best best of's out in my opinion. All of the matches on there are great.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What about the One Year Anniversary Show? Is it worth getting?

I haven't seen any of Homicide's matches, so I don't know if I like him or not yet. But I'll consider the Best Of DVD.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

One Year Anniversary is an awesome show and Homicide is an awesome wrestler he almost always steals the show (especially in 2003 shows). Hes a good worker and goes the extra mile to give a good show.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Orton_4_President your best bet is to go with Final Showdown. Great show all around. It sometimes gets lost in the shuffle because it was the show that happen after Manhattan Mayhem and before Nowhere To Run.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I like OYA alot better than Final Showdown personally but both are good shows


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Mystery, is getting three consecutive shows bad? I know they are different shows, but are the matches similar? Hopefully I don't sound like a moron in this post and hopefully you understand what I mean.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> One Year Anniversary is an awesome show and Homicide is an awesome wrestler he almost always steals the show (especially in 2003 shows). Hes a good worker and goes the extra mile to give a good show.


The battle of the Briscoe Brothers blew me away.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The 3-way at OYA was awesome too

Orton 4 pres - getting 3 shows in a row isn't a bad thing you'll know whats going on at least ROH usually trys to change it up show to show


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Homicide is underrated most bookers make him brawl but he can really wrestle.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Yeah, i think its cos of the gimmick they seem to make him brawl more.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Agreed just look at matches like Homicide vs Doug Williams at Nowhere to Run, good match that impressed me was Homicide vs John Walters at Weekend of Thunder: Night Two, starts off as a great wrestling match but when Homicide slipped off the ropes and still wanted to continue when he probably shouldn't have shows the guy has a lot of heart, that impressed me alot and I give him alot of respect for that.


----------



## Flesh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can someone tell me the best, best of DVD to get?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I can say for sure Best of Bryan Danielson is pretty good if your a fan of technical wrestling, theres a great match against Low Ki, Paul London, Jay Briscoe, etc etc, but Homicide MVP 2003 is supposedly pretty good if not the best, Best of DVD it seems to be mensioned the most (was in my last order and is in route) and best of Colt Cabana should be good too.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Flesh said:


> Can someone tell me the best, best of DVD to get?


Just look at the last 4 pages, your question will be answered.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

W00000 my copy of Destiny finally arrived about 2 minutes ago, I'm off to watch it so I can finally see what all the fuss is about with Davey Richards.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Wow you bought 1 DVD only? I dont think ive ever bought less than 4 at a time.

Let us know what ya think.


*If anyone has the Richards VS Rave match from Destiny, PLEASE PLEASE Upload it!!!!!*


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Seven Years Strong

1. Adam Flash vs Nate Webb-**
2. Derek Frazier vs Sabian-Link Didn't Work This Could of been MOTN
3. Hero & Claudio vs Kingston & Joker-**1/2
4. DJ Hyde vs. Andy Summer vs. Danny Havoc-**
5. Excalibur, Viking, & Sexxy Eddy vs. H8 Club & Larry Sweeney-**1/2 These guys are my favourites(not H8 Club) but I have seen them do way better especially not in CZW. 
6. Necro Butcher vs. Hellaware Assassin vs. Messiah-*1/2
7. Jigsaw vs. Hallowicked vs. Sabian vs. Niles Young vs Heretic-**3/4 2 Botches but Sabian wasn't part of them. Go Sabian
8. Ruckus vs. Kevin Steen vs. Super Dragon-**1/2

Overall 5/10

Matches are tooooooo short! Nothing really memorable since I forgot I even watched more then 1 match half an hour ago. I do not recommend this show. No matches really going out of your way to see. Match 7 was good but to bad botches. I still like CZW but there are way better feds. The possible MOTN link wasn't working how sad.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Dude, why are you using my banner? Not to mention the avatar you made with it...


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Wow you bought 1 DVD only? I dont think ive ever bought less than 4 at a time.
> 
> Let us know what ya think.
> 
> 
> *If anyone has the Richards VS Rave match from Destiny, PLEASE PLEASE Upload it!!!!!*


if you can tell me how to split an avi file to get the single match out of the full show i will upload it


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Wow you bought 1 DVD only? I dont think ive ever bought less than 4 at a time.
> 
> Let us know what ya think.
> 
> 
> *If anyone has the Richards VS Rave match from Destiny, PLEASE PLEASE Upload it!!!!!*


I got it off ebay really cheap, thats why its just one.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok I think I'm going to make my next order sometime today.I already know what I'm going to pick up with the 10$ sale,but I'm going to also order a show or two at normal price so between Destiny,In Your Face,Throwdown,and Chi-Town Struggle what two shows should I pick up?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'd go with Destiny and Chi-Town Struggle. Destiny is great I haven't seen the others but going by the cards Chi-Town looks the stronger show.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Dude, why are you using my banner? Not to mention the avatar you made with it...


I'll stop using it. I thought it was made for the 8/5 show and anyone could use it. I didn't know it was a personal request banner. I was just supporting Joe for the match.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Showdown in Motown
Throwdown

Those were both in my Home town, I coulndt go to either. So which one is better I'm only going to get one right now and the other in a few weeks. Which of the following is better.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> Showdown in Motown
> Throwdown
> 
> Those were both in my Home town, I coulndt go to either. So which one is better I'm only going to get one right now and the other in a few weeks. Which of the following is better.


Throwdown, definitely. Just finished watching it and it was really, really good. Showdown in Motown is good....but, definitely not better than Throwdown.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

An Afternoon Of Main Events!










1. Larry Sweeney vs Excalibur-**1/4
The opening promo's were good and Sweeney is one of my favourite indy guys. About a five minute match, no spotmonkeyness and was pretty good seen better from both though. I like the atmosphere of this show, looks like an above average attendance show for CZW.

2. Niles Young vs Cloudy-**3/4 
6 Minutes Long, good work.

3. Adam Flash vs Heretic-**1/2
4 Minutes 30 Seconds, if the match went longer it would of got a better rating. That was my only problem

4. Ruckus, Sabian & Kingston vs Hero, claudio & Superdragon-****1/4
Great Match

5. Derek Frazier vs Cheech-***1/4
11 minutes, good match. Nice showcase of the wrestlers

6. Joker vs Justice Pain-Link doesn't work

7. Necro Butcher vs. JC Bailey vs. Nick Gage* Barbed Wire-**1/4
9 Minutes


The Total match time for this whole show is shorter than the recent Danielson vs Joe match. This show was better than the Seven years strong show. I would recommend it. The matches should of been longer. The crowd doesn't appreciate good wrestling as shown during the Frazier vs Cheech match. 

I would give this show a 6/10


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What event was Colt Cabana vs. Kiktura on. It is a hillarius match.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> What event was Colt Cabana vs. Kiktura on. It is a hillarius match.


Ring of Homicide, an overall AWESOME event. Very funny match between the two.

Can someone tell me where 'Afternoon of Main Events' is uploaded on this site? Send me the link or something? Claudio does something hilarious in his match and I want to make a gif of it.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

http://www.weforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=255060&page=2&highlight=Afternoon+Main+Events

I dunno if it is on Part 1 or 2. Hopefully he is still active incase it's on the second part. Hope that helps.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Honor, I know where to find the Destiny full show. It's a bit complicated if you just want the Richards/Rave match though. You need MPlayer with the codec then you need to download the first 3 parts of a rar file and they should play without the rest of the show. Worked for me. 

*Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave*

http://rapidshare.de/files/28133637/Ring.of.Honor.Destiny.06.03.2006.part01.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/28134639/Ring.of.Honor.Destiny.06.03.2006.part02.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/28135806/Ring.of.Honor.Destiny.06.03.2006.part03.rar.html

*MPlayer*

1. Download and install this: 
http://www.free-codecs.com/x264_Vide...c_download.htm

2. Download and install this player:
http://www.free-codecs.com/MPlayerUI_download.htm

Do it in that order and everything should be in place.


----------



## Rebel By Design

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Okay I got two questions for of seasoned ROH fans. I am just about to start my ROH DVD collection.

A) Do any of you know how much shipping costs to the UK?
B) Which DVD's do you suggest I get. I'm thinking of getting about five, what are the must-haves?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

1. $7 dollars for the first item, $2.50 ever item after. 

Use a conversion site to get the price in £.

2. Look over the last 5 pages and you'll get your answer.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I Enjoyed CZW Best of The Best 6 and an Afternoon of Main Events. I didn't really like Seven Years Strong pretty bad show. 

I am thinking of picking up a dvd and I don't care if people think CZW sucks. Which should I get-Any Questions, Strickly CZW or Prelude To Violence?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> Honor, I know where to find the Destiny full show. It's a bit complicated if you just want the Richards/Rave match though. You need MPlayer with the codec then you need to download the first 3 parts of a rar file and they should play without the rest of the show. Worked for me.
> 
> *Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave*
> 
> http://rapidshare.de/files/28133637/Ring.of.Honor.Destiny.06.03.2006.part01.rar.html
> 
> http://rapidshare.de/files/28134639/Ring.of.Honor.Destiny.06.03.2006.part02.rar.html
> 
> http://rapidshare.de/files/28135806/Ring.of.Honor.Destiny.06.03.2006.part03.rar.html
> 
> *MPlayer*
> 
> 1. Download and install this:
> http://www.free-codecs.com/x264_Vide...c_download.htm
> 
> 2. Download and install this player:
> http://www.free-codecs.com/MPlayerUI_download.htm
> 
> Do it in that order and everything should be in place.


Some of the links dont work man. They are expired or something. I really really appreciate the effort though.

Anyone else got a file for Davey VS Rave? Homicide, im looking in your direction.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I don't have the DVD I passed up on it when Jizzle said he was going to upload some of the matches for the show he is doing Homicide vs Danielson next but I could ask him to do Rave vs Richards when he gets a chane.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^
YEAH!!! Do that. lol

Thats the only match im really interested in from that show.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

He just PM'ed me he said look out for the In your face Main Event.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

yeah ill probably download that.

I still have never seen a Davey match in ROH. Thats just why i want the other one so bad really.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> yeah ill probably download that.
> 
> I still have never seen a Davey match in ROH. Thats just why i want the other one so bad really.


Yeah with me being a big Davey fan too, i would love to see him in ROH as well.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Simply put, which are all the MUST HAVE shows from The Era Of Honor Begins until now?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thats a Pretty hard question to answer, I'll give you my top picks as of now if that helps at all

Death Before Dishonor (2003)
Main Event Spectacles (2003)
Manhattan Mayhem (2005)
Vendetta (2005)
Dragon Gate Challenge (2006)
Supercard of Honor (2006)
Better Than Our Best (2006)


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yes, Jizzle has posted Davey vs Rave. Thanks a bunch rep coming. Now today I will watch 3 recent roh matches.

Davey vs Rave
Main Event of IYF
Austin Aires & Strong Title defence at Destiny

Which will be my favourite probably IYF Main Event.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Who ever could upload any Davey Richards match and the IYF Main Event, would be a freakin god!!


----------



## Rebel By Design

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> 1. $7 dollars for the first item, $2.50 ever item after.
> 
> Use a conversion site to get the price in £.
> 
> 2. Look over the last 5 pages and you'll get your answer.


Thanks RM.

I looked over the thread and the cards and was thinking I'd get.

1. Better Than Our Best
2. Ring Of Homicide
3. Supercard Of Honor
4. Weekend of Champions (Night 2)
5. Destiny

What do you think? Let me know if there are better shows I should swap in.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Manhattan Mayhem is a well talked about show. One of the guys that has been around longer can probably tell you which to swap out. I'm a new fan myself.


----------



## KOP

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Tomorrow is the last day of the sale right? If I can order which I'm not sure if I'll be able to, I want to just get Manhattan Mayhem and test ROH out and see what it's like.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yes, tomorrow is the last day for the sale. Manhattan Mayham should be a good pick.


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I may have posted this already but i dont think i have. What does everyone think of my latest order, rate them plz.

CM PUNK: Better Than You (DVD)
Death Before Dishonor III (DVD)
Empire State Showdown (VHS)
Hell Freezes Over (VHS)
Enter The Dragon (VHS)
The Conclusion (VHS)

Anyone who is thinking about getting the 10 sale, should probably check out DBD 3, as it is a 2 disc set originally priced at 25 but is now 10


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> Simply put, which are all the MUST HAVE shows from The Era Of Honor Begins until now?


Main Event Spectacles
At Our Best
Manhattan Mayhem
Nowhere To Run
Joe vs Kobashi
Steel Cage Warfare
Final Battle 2005
Dragon Gate Challenge
Supercard of Honor
Better Than Our Best
Ring of Homicide


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What about Glory By Honor III? Has anyone seen that show?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Rebel By Design said:


> Thanks RM.
> 
> I looked over the thread and the cards and was thinking I'd get.
> 
> 1. Better Than Our Best
> 2. Ring Of Homicide
> 3. Supercard Of Honor
> 4. Weekend of Champions (Night 2)
> 5. Destiny
> 
> What do you think? Let me know if there are better shows I should swap in.


Get the 100th Show over Destiny, its not a must have show at all.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sick, I went outside to get the mail and saw the fedex truck. My order should be in the mail box in 20 minutes.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey does anyone have Best In The World show ? My brother wants to buy it but I want to know if it's good.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Hey does anyone have Best In The World show ? My brother wants to buy it but I want to know if it's good.


Yeah its a pretty good show but not as good as a few of the other milestone series shows like Dragon Gate Challenge, Supercard of Honor, Better than our Best, and 4 Year Anniversary show


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Oh ok well now I have yet another question, what $10 movie should I get ?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Manhatten Mayhem is one of the shows you should get I have to check the list to see what else is up there.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well these are the movies I have

All Star Extravaganza 2
Better Then Our Best
Death Before Dishonor
Death Before Dishonor 3
Final Battle 2004
Final Battle 2005
Fourth Anniversery Show
Generation Next
Joe Vs Punk 2
Manhatten Mayhem
Nowhere To Run
Punk: The Final Chapter
Redemption
Ring Of Homicide
Steel Cage Warfare
Straight Shootin Series: CM Punk and Samoa Joe
The Homecoming
The 100th show
Vendetta
Weekend Of Champions Night 1
Weekend Of Champions Night 2
World Title Classic
Best Of : Colt Cabana
Best Of : Second City Saints

Any other movies that are 10 dollars that I should add to my collection ?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Well these are the movies I have
> 
> All Star Extravaganza 2
> Better Then Our Best
> Death Before Dishonor
> Death Before Dishonor 3
> Final Battle 2004
> Final Battle 2005
> Fourth Anniversery Show
> Generation Next
> Joe Vs Punk 2
> Manhatten Mayhem
> Nowhere To Run
> Punk: The Final Chapter
> Redemption
> Ring Of Homicide
> Steel Cage Warfare
> Straight Shootin Series: CM Punk and Samoa Joe
> The Homecoming
> The 100th show
> Vendetta
> Weekend Of Champions Night 1
> Weekend Of Champions Night 2
> World Title Classic
> Best Of : Colt Cabana
> Best Of : Second City Saints
> 
> Any other movies that are 10 dollars that I should add to my collection ?


The Death Before Dishonor II weekend are two really solid shows and Midnight Express Reunion is another really solid show.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Main Event Spectacles, Fate Of An Angel and Death Before Dishonor III


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Sick, I went outside to get the mail and saw the fedex truck. My order should be in the mail box in 20 minutes.


Boy was I wrong :cuss:


----------



## KENTA

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Hey does anyone have Best In The World show ? My brother wants to buy it but I want to know if it's good.


It's a good show, but if you dont buy ROH DVDs alot give it a miss.

KENTA & Marafuji vs Danielson & Joe - ****1/4
Briscoes vs Strong and Evans - ****
Shelley vs Daniels - ***3/4
Reyes vs Aries - ***
Claudio vs Nigel - ***
Rave vs Yang - **3/4
The rest - pretty rubbish.

Overall: 7.5/10.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Woohoo for me. I got In Your Face, Throwdown, and Chi-Town Struggle today. Too bad I've become so far behind in reviewing to be able to watch them.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Hey does anyone have Best In The World show ? My brother wants to buy it but I want to know if it's good.


Its a pretty good show, but nothing spectacular or anything.

Top 4 matches were ok

KENTA / Marafuji VS Joe / Danielson --- ****
Briscoes VS Evans / Strong --- ****1/4
Nigel VS Claudio --- ***3/4 (Easily the best ROH match between the two)
Shelly VS Daniels --- ***1/2 (Good, but should have been better)


----------



## Sabu_FTW_champion

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok i like watching ROH but have missed a lot of it so i am just after some of the really big shows. I want to hunt out the best that ROH has to offer rather than try to catch up with all the older dvd's.

Also a big teddy hart fan so if he happens to be in any great matches i would be greatful to find out as i will hunt them out from somewhere.

Thanks for any ideas given


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok guys, im probably going to get bashed for this but i dont care.

I just finished downloading and watching KENTA VS Samoa Joe VS Bryan Danielson from In Your Face, and all i can say is i am very disappointed.

This match was talked up so much that i guess i just expected more, a hell of a lot more.

The match was really choppy, and seemed unorganised towards the end. THis could have been due to the fact that people got hurt but still.....

Also, ive been hearing about how stiff this match is. Sure it was a little stiff, but "the stiffest match i will ever see?" Thats crap. Anyone who watches Japanese wrestling would consider this match a match where three people hit like girls.

Even by ROH standards i dont think its THAT stiff.

DOnt get me wrong, i still thought it was a good match, but ***3/4 is all im willing to give it.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Joe vs Low Ki was stiffer but this match had its moments it was great live.


----------



## RatedRSuperStar17

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

A lot of matches arent that great when ure watching it on the computer, especially when u know who wins

But heres a request for guys

SCRAMBLE CAGE!

Scramble Cage Melee 8/24/04

Scramble Madness 11/16/02

Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03

I decided to order them, im in the mood for some high flying action


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> Ok guys, im probably going to get bashed for this but i dont care.
> 
> I just finished downloading and watching KENTA VS Samoa Joe VS Bryan Danielson from In Your Face, and all i can say is i am very disappointed.
> 
> This match was talked up so much that i guess i just expected more, a hell of a lot more.
> 
> The match was really choppy, and seemed unorganised towards the end. THis could have been due to the fact that people got hurt but still.....
> 
> Also, ive been hearing about how stiff this match is. Sure it was a little stiff, but "the stiffest match i will ever see?" Thats crap. Anyone who watches Japanese wrestling would consider this match a match where three people hit like girls.
> 
> Even by ROH standards i dont think its THAT stiff.
> 
> DOnt get me wrong, i still thought it was a good match, but ***3/4 is all im willing to give it.



Agreed, I watched this also and was dissapointed. Like you said it didnt seem organised and asides from a couple of hard slaps and the Go 2 Sleep on Dragon where Joe droped him, I didnt really think it was all that stiff and didnt really think the match was all that great. ***3/4 is a very fair grade.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Meh. I thought KENTA/Joe/Danielson was better than ***3/4 but thats probably because I saw it live an maybe its just something you need to see live. I hope to get around to watching In Your Face soon after I finish reviewing Ring of Homicide and watching/reviewing Destiny.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I ordered my tapes last Thursday at 4:00 from ROH, through the regular USPS mail. I still don't have them today and my mail just went.  Is this normal?

By the way, I live in Michigan, which isn't *that* far from Pennsylvania.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Orton_4_President said:


> I ordered my tapes last Thursday at 4:00 from ROH, through the regular USPS mail. I still don't have them today and my mail just went.  Is this normal?
> 
> By the way, I live in Michigan, which isn't *that* far from Pennsylvania.


Nothing to worry about. Here is probably what happened. They take a day or two to process the orders. You order the day before a show so most likely they weren't able to process your oeder on the day you order it and couldn't process it Friday or Saturday due to a show. Your order was most likely processed on Monday.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok. That makes sense. I wanted to try to watch a show before I made my next order, but I guess I'll have to do without. I don't want to wait another month for the next 10 dollar sale to order. Thanks.


----------



## Happy Loser

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm pretty new to ROH (I don't have very good funds, and have been waiting for awhile to find someone cheap). I was just wondering if Final Battle 2003 was worth getting, and if you could reccomend some ROH from around 2003-2004. I'm a bit worn out of the newer stuff.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Happy Loser said:


> I'm pretty new to ROH (I don't have very good funds, and have been waiting for awhile to find someone cheap). I was just wondering if Final Battle 2003 was worth getting, and if you could reccomend some ROH from around 2003-2004. I'm a bit worn out of the newer stuff.


Main Event Spectacles from Nov 03 is still my favorite show, Death Before Dishonor (1) is also an all around great show, Final Battle 03 is pretty good but nothing super special IMO, and for some reason in 2004 all my favorite shows from that year have a 2 in it (Reborn: Stage Two, Death Before Dishonor 2 part 2, Joe vs Punk 2, I hear All Star Extravaganza 2 is good also lol). Hope that helps


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just got my tickets to 9/16 in Manhatten today. Im sitting section *B* *ROW 6 * *SEATS 1,2*

I was wondering if anyone going is near. I think Spartanlax said he was Section A row 5.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have section A also front row.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got my ROH Night of Champions Night One before off Ebay but it arrived and the back is really sticky. LOL


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> I got my ROH Night of Champions Night One before off Ebay but it arrived and the back is really sticky. LOL



:lmao Thats kinda nasty. lol


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> I got my ROH Night of Champions Night One before off Ebay but it arrived and the back is really sticky. LOL


If I were you I wouldn't touch the back:lmao


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Quick question....Is there not going to be a Pick Em' for Broxbourne on Sunday 8/13.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is Fate Of An Angel and In Your Face both in the $10 deal for the DVDs?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think the $10 dollar sale is over.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I think the $10 dollar sale is over.


do they have one every month? 

If not what are the prices for ROH dvd's 15 or 20 dollars?


----------



## Fijian Warrior

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Usually $20, but they have the $10 sale every month to my understanding.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> do they have one every month?
> 
> If not what are the prices for ROH dvd's 15 or 20 dollars?



Older ones from 2002 are $12, and then some are $15, but most of them are $20.00 and double discs are $25.00.

They usually have different sales in one month.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks to both of you guys for that.


----------



## Beyond the Grave

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can anybody tell which are the best websites to go to get these videos?................There(ROH) website didn't seem to have a whole lot of video's unless I didn't look hard enough.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

theres plenty of video just go to the shop online section https://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=cats


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Beyond the Grave said:


> Can anybody tell which are the best websites to go to get these videos?................There(ROH) website didn't seem to have a whole lot of video's unless I didn't look hard enough.


ROH's Website has a lot of and I mean a lot of shows, you didn't look hard enough.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How long does everyone elses order usually take its been nine days for me. I hope the mailman stopped at my house and left a coupon to bring to the post office on my door, because people have been stealing around here lately.

Dammit, a fedex truck just delivered a package across the street. BTW my house has no numbers on it.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Where do you live?


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Canada.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It does usually take a little longer to get to Canada but yeah 9 days seems like more time than usual. Contact the post office or ROH, I'd say.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah, I contacted ROHHelp. I don't know he(or whoever it is) will see the message because ROH will be really busy the next couple days especially with all the stuff happening in the UK.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

can someone give me a rating for the Enter The Dragon show thanks


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> How long does everyone elses order usually take its been nine days for me. I hope the mailman stopped at my house and left a coupon to bring to the post office on my door, because people have been stealing around here lately.
> 
> Dammit, a fedex truck just delivered a package across the street. BTW my house has no numbers on it.


I wouldn't be too worried.Most of my orders took that long or longer.Except for my last one which only took about five days.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> can someone give me a rating for the Enter The Dragon show thanks


I heard this show wasnt all that great.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

thanks i'll give it a miss then


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have been wating for 10 days for my order to come, Hopefully it will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Enter The Dragon isn't a terrible show. Its actually a real solid show. It featured a very good Aries/Danielson match, 2 good tag matches (Homicide & Ki vs. Corino & Cabana and Joe & Lethal vs. Embassy), and 2 good undercard singles matches (Strong/Yang and Claudio/Nigel).


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> thanks i'll give it a miss then


-Mystery- said it was a solid show, so you might want to take a look at it. I once heard it wasnt that great, so dont really go by me, I never saw it.


----------



## Beyond the Grave

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> theres plenty of video just go to the shop online section https://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=cats


Oh ok,wow they even got Pro Wrestling Noah.thanks for the link


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Enter The Dragon isn't a terrible show. Its actually a real solid show. It featured a very good Aries/Danielson match, 2 good tag matches (Homicide & Ki vs. Corino & Cabana and Joe & Lethal vs. Embassy), and 2 good undercard singles matches (Strong/Yang and Claudio/Nigel).


thanks for the info have put a bid in on it


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Merchandise Update 8/10/06- Save 20% Off Your Next Order Plus New DVD Releases
ROH*

TAKE 20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE REQUIRED!!! 

You can now save 20% off your order on all items listed on the website. This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, ROH apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. 

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events in the U.S. 

Offer ends on 8/16 at 10pm EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. 

The following items are now available in the "New Release" section of the site: 

Straight Shootin' with The Women Of Honor (DVD) 

Straight Shootin' With The Women Of Honor is a unique shoot interview that comes from a different perspective. Allison Danger, Daizee Haze and Lacey sat down together to talk about their entire careers and what life is like for a woman on the independent scene. These three were an open book in discussing everything from ROH to SHIMMER to their thoughts on WWE's divas and T&A promotions. 

Lacey, Haze and Danger talk about their starts in the wrestling business. Lacey discusses being fired by IWA Mid South, her start in ROH as part of Special K and her evolution in Lacey's Angels. Lacey even talks about what happened when a promoter wanted her to use a X rated object in a match. Daizee Haze goes into detail on traveling to Mexico, working for TNA and joining The Embassy among many other subjects. Allison Danger holds nothing back when talking about being on the first segment ever in ROH, going to Japan, working with Christopher Daniels in The Prophecy, TNA as well as much more. 

These three also share stories from the road and their thoughts on various subjects that concern women in wrestling. What are their thoughts on WWE's version of women's wrestling? What do they think of the various T&A promotions? Do they think SHIMMER can make an impact? 

From Alexis Laree (now Mickie James in WWE) to Jimmy Jacobs' "Ballad Of Lacey" to their experiences up and down the indy circuit, Straight Shootin' With The Women Of Honor goes into great detail to give you a different perspective on the wrestling business. This is one shoot that every fan will enjoy!!! 

Includes three never before released matches: 

Lacey vs. Sumie Sakai- Do or Die V, Morristown, NJ 8/20/05 
Lacey & Tiana Ringer vs. Allison Danger & Shantelle Taylor- Detroit, MI 3/30/06 
Lacey, Rain, & Cheerleader Melissa vs. Allison Danger, MsChif, & Daizee Haze- Chicago Ridge, IL 4/1/06 

Full Impact Pro ’Impact Of Honor’ Orlando, FL 6/10/06 DVD 

Bryan Danielson defends the ROH World Title against Colt Cabana, Aries & Strong defend the ROH Tag Titles against Fast & Furious, Davey Richards vs. Shingo Takagi, & more. 
1. Sal Rinauro vs. Canadian Cougar 
2. Alex Pourteau vs. Seth Delay 
3. Kory Chavis vs. Chasyn Rance vs. Kenny King vs. Ryan Drago (Four Way Fray) 
4. Davey Richards vs. Shingo Takagi (FIP/ROH vs. Dragon Gate) 
5. Erick Stevens vs. Steve Madison 
6. The Heartbreak Express vs. Maked FIPper #13 & Super FIP Machine 
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana (ROH World Title Match) 
8. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Fast & Furious (ROH Tag Team Title Match) 

TNA Lockdown 2006 DVD 

On Sunday, April 23, 2006, TNA Wrestling presented the three-hour Lockdown Per-Per-View event the most barbaric night in TNA history! With every match held inside the unforgiving Six Sides of Steel cage, fans witnessed such bouts as Christian Cage defending the NWA World Heavyweight Title against Abyss, the Lethal Lockdown brawl between Stings Team and Jeff Jarretts Team, plus the surprise return of Raven and the TNA debut of Playboy Playmate Christy Hemme! On this near-four hour DVD, youll see the Lockdown Per-Per-View in its entirety, as well as bonus never-bofore-seen backstage footage of your favorite TNA stars! The lineup for Lockdown is as follows: 

1. NWA World Heavyweight Title Match: Christian Cage vs. Abyss w/ James Mitchell 
2. Lethal Lockdown Match: Sting, AJ Styles, Rhino, & Ron Killings vs. Jeff Jarrett, Scott Steiner, & Americas Most Wanted 
3. X Division Championship Match: Samoa Joe vs. Sabu 
4. Anthem Match: Team 3D vs. Team Canada 
5. Xscape Match:Chris Sabin vs. Petey Wiliams vs. Elix Skipper vs. Chase Stevens vs. Shark Boy vs. Puma 
6. World X Cup Preview: Team USA (Sonjay Dutt, Alex Shelley and Jay Lethal) vs. Team Japan (Minoru Tanaka, Black Tiger, & Hirooki Goto) 
7. Former Partners Collide: Christopher Daniels vs. Senshi (Low Ki) 
8. Arm Wrestling Match: Konnan (with The Latin American Exchange) vs. Bullet Bob Armstrong (with The James Gang) 

Pro Wrestling NOAH ’Summer Navagation 2006’ 7/16/06 (DVD-Preorder) 

Pro-Wrestling Noah "Summer Navigation Tour 2006" 7/16/06 show DVD w/Live English broadcast commentary. Includes: Akiyama & Misawa vs. Sasaki & Takayama, Morishima & Rikio vs. KENTA & Marufuji, Minoru Suzuki vs. Go Shiozaki, & more. 
1. Dream Tag Team Match w/ 60 Min. Time Limit: Jun Akiyama & Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Yoshihiro Takayam 
2. Special Tag Match: Takeshi Morishima & Takeshi Rikio vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji 
3. Special Single Match: Minoru Suzuki vs. Go Shiozaki 

4. Mishi King Terry, El Angel, & Taiji Ishimori vs. Mushi King Jocker, Charley Manson, & Psychosis 
5. Yoshinari Ogawa & Ippei Ota vs. Akira Taue & Katsuhiko Nakajima 
6. Tamon Honda, Takuma Sano, & Kentaro Shiga vs. Akitoshi Saito, Masao Inoue, & Kishin Kawabata 
7. Muhammad Yone, El Oriental, & Atsushi Aoki vs. Junji Izumida, Tsuoshi Kikuchi, & Abismo ***** 
8. Suwa vs. Mitsuo Momota 

*Matches 4-8 are edited 

w/ English commentary & graphics plus extra bonus footage! 

Japanese Hardcore Wrestling Vol. 3 DVD 

Red Static Entertainment and wK Media present Japanese Hardcore Wrestling Vol. 3. Created from the hardest of hardcore pay-per-view events, Vol. 3 delivers Japan's most intense wrestlers in unbelievable matches from the original pay-per-view series. If you thought the first volume was filled with crazy over the top action, you definitely need to check out Volume 3! Action so intense, you'll feel like you got drop-kicked in the face!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'll probably pick up some FIP shows but not sure which combination of shows to go with. Dangerous Intentions, With Malice, and Bring The Pain or Big Year On Bash Night 2 and Impact of Honor.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well I just ordered Ring of Homicide and Chi-Town Struggle.I really want to see Ring of Homicide from what I have heard it is great.I bought Chi-Town Struggle from my personal preferance really.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I'll probably pick up some FIP shows but not sure which combination of shows to go with. Dangerous Intentions, With Malice, and Bring The Pain or Big Year On Bash Night 2 and *Impact of Honor*.


This is a really good DVD every match is worth a look and the main event made me a Jerrelle Clark fan since all I see him do is wrestle as a enhancement talent for TNA.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I wish I could get all 5 but I've got to set some money aside to buy Prison Break on DVD this weekend.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was thinking about getting Prison Break also but I got The Wire season 3 instead.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> This is a really good DVD every match is worth a look and the main event made me a Jerrelle Clark fan since all I see him do is wrestle as a enhancement talent for TNA.



Jerrelle Clark is very good. I like him a lot. Even though they really dont do much with him in TNA, he's good in ROH. I hope ROH has some more FIP matches as Bonus Matches. Supercard of Honor has Jerrelle Clark vs Erick Stevens from FIP.

Also, get FIP Bring the Pain. Danielson vs Punk 2/3 falls is a must see.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yea I have seen his ROH stuff also I would like Fast and Furious to come to ROH they would be another young team that could add something new to the tag division.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The more Tag Teams in ROH the better. Once Aries gets surgery, ROH is only gonna have like 3-4 tag teams.

Briscoe Brothers
Irish Airborne
Sydal/Daniels or Sydal/AJ


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Add the Embassy but still they need more teams Jay and Mark should take the titles this weekend and then they could start a feud with Matt Sydal and Christopher Daniels while Aries is out.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Add the Embassy but still they need more teams Jay and Mark should take the titles this weekend and then they could start a feud with Matt Sydal and Christopher Daniels while Aries is out.


I like the briscoes but they have just been getting on my bad side as of late. 

They no showed the PWG show that i was at and then they attacked Homicide at one of the last ROH shows I do like the briscoes but that wasn't cool for what they did to homicide.

I think Irish Airborne should get the belts, to me they seem to be the new team on the scene and the belts can give them an even bigger push to fued with the briscoes or something.

Also what happen to Aries?


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just placed the order for my first four ROH dvds ever:

Better Than Our Best

Supercard of Honor

Crowning a Champ

Ring of Homicide

Good choices? I bought these instead of ordering Summerslam so it better be better than Hogan and Orton will be . /sarcasm


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> I like the briscoes but they have just been getting on my bad side as of late.
> 
> They no showed the PWG show that i was at and then they attacked Homicide at one of the last ROH shows I do like the briscoes but that wasn't cool for what they did to homicide.
> 
> I think Irish Airborne should get the belts, to me they seem to be the new team on the scene and the belts can give them an even bigger push to fued with the briscoes or something.
> *
> Also what happen to Aries?*


He's getting surgery in like September, I think.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Well he has a world title match at Glory by Honor night 1, probably be late september


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow, FIP Impact of Honor looks good. And its current, 6/10/06. Why should I get a DVD from like March of 2005. I like things recent and fresh.


----------



## ChazzyRave22

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> Wow, FIP Impact of Honor looks good. And its current, 6/10/06. Why should I get a DVD from like March of 2005. I like things recent and fresh.



I completely agree, FIP could take off if they would only just have their shows out sooner. It kinda saddens me cause i know this to be true. I have been told on numerous occasions though that roh and fip have the same people making the dvds, and roh is the priorty. Kinda sucks.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Its going to always be like that because FIP is not more of a draw like ROH is right now.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



WCW4lyfe said:


> I just placed the order for my first four ROH dvds ever:
> 
> Better Than Our Best
> 
> Supercard of Honor
> 
> Crowning a Champ
> 
> Ring of Homicide
> 
> Good choices? I bought these instead of ordering Summerslam so it better be better than Hogan and Orton will be . /sarcasm


With the exception of Crowning a Champion which I haven't seen those are all great shows.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Crowning a Champion is the first Ring of Honor show I went to live and I have been a fan ever since its a great show the main event is worth the buy alone Low Ki even passes out after the match.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've found that with 1st year ROH Shows I'm just not as interested, I think its due to the weaker undercard roster members which is forgivable, but I've been thinking next 10 dollar sale about getting Road to the Title and maybe Crowning a Champion


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Could it also be of the rather crappy production values compared to now a days?


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Out of the four recent ROH matches I saw here it is best to worst.

Austin Aries vs KENTA-Loved This match
Bryan Danielson vs KENTA vs Samoa Joe
The Briscoes vs Austin Aries & Strong
Davey Richards vs Jimmy Rave(destiny)


----------



## showtimeDD

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Got my order today! And, they screwed it up! I got Dragon Gate Challenge instead of Supercard of Honor. I emailed them about it but still no response. Oh well.

And did anyone else get the mini show posters with their order? Those things are so cool .


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^ Yes I got the mini ROH Come to the United Kingdom thing. I have it up next to my ROH dvds.



Also back to the FIP DVDs, I feel ROH should be the priority but still every now and then I dont see the harm in releasing a current show. Hey it got me interested in FIP a little more.


----------



## Fijian Warrior

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What's the mini poster look like? Can someone take a pic? I'm making an order late next week, so hopefully I'll get one


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is Final Battle 2003 any good? is it worth $10.00?


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Im gonna watch a little of DBDIII, have watched that in a while. Ill give a review of a few matches later.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can we do Reviews of Best of Dvds and older dvds?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm now leaning towards buying some tapes to fill in some holes I have in my ROH collection instead of FIP.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just got Straight Shootin with Steve Corino for £2.40. Is it any good?


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Colt Cabana vs Samoa Joe from DBDIII is a pretty darn good match, IMO. *** - *** 1/4*

Anyone have a rating for it?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have just read on the ROH forums someone is reporting the DVD's in the UK tomorrow night and Sunday night will be £10 each which is around the normal price of $20. I thought ROH might of highered the prices over here so If this is true then I will be happy and plus no shipping costs... obviously.

I am going to try and get as many as these as I can tomorrow..



> I want to get as many of these I can....
> Crowning A Champion
> Chi-Town Struggle
> Throwdown
> Destiny
> How We Roll
> Weekend of Champions Night 1
> Weekend of Champions Night 2
> Manhatten Mayhem


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> Can we do Reviews of Best of Dvds and older dvds?


Yeah, just make sure if it is a seperate thread that it is more than stars. The Best Of is debatable, because they are from seperate shows, but I don't think that it could hurt.

Also, most people say ROH shows are solid, worth getting, or at least decent. I've yet to hear of one that is awful. So can anyone enlighten me on the awful ones? I'm just curious because I'm sure there has been.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Orton_4_President said:


> Yeah, just make sure if it is a seperate thread that it is more than stars. The Best Of is debatable, because they are from seperate shows, but I don't think that it could hurt.
> 
> Also, most people say ROH shows are solid, worth getting, or at least decent. I've yet to hear of one that is awful. So can anyone enlighten me on the awful ones? I'm just curious because I'm sure there has been.


Trios Tournament & Frontiers of Honor are the worst shows but even they are 6 out of 10, so they are not really bad. Basically any ROH DVD you get you will enjoy


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The Trios Tournament wasnt horrible they had some good matches throughout the night but it could have been better I will give you that. Uncensored vol. 1 takes the cake as the worst ROH DVD release ever.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm going to Liverpool tomorrow and I plan to get the following DVD's if you could comment on them that would be appreciated.

Joe vs. Kobashi
Throwdown
Chi-Town Struggle
Fate Of An Angel


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Joe vs. Kobashi
> Throwdown
> Chi-Town Struggle
> Fate Of An Angel


Joe vs Kobashi - I was at this show live and the atmoshpere is amazing and it comes across great on TV which is what I expected. Overall this is a good show its worth the buy even if you just want to see the main event its a must have for your ROH collection.

Fate of an Angel - A really underrated show from 2005 it had some good matches from top to bottom.

Chi Town Struggle - I have only seen Cabana/Dragon and KENTA/Aries and they are both great matches that I rated ****3/4 stars for KENTA/Aries and ****1/2 for Cabana/Dragon. The general reviews for this show were that the last 3 matches are must see.

Throwdown - I have yet to watch this DVD but tonight I will watch and give you a review I have heard that Strong/KENTA was good but it was nowhere near as good as the match between KENTA/Aries I guess which I can understand because it was a good match.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Which were the next events after Chi-Town Struggle and when will they be released on DVD if anyone knows?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Next two events after Chi-Town were Death Before Dishonor IV and War Of The Wire II.

With any luck DBD will be out this friday, but its unlikely.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Joe vs Kobashi - I was at this show live and the atmoshpere is amazing and it comes across great on TV which is what I expected. Overall this is a good show its worth the buy even if you just want to see the main event its a must have for your ROH collection.
> 
> Fate of an Angel - A really underrated show from 2005 it had some good matches from top to bottom.
> 
> Chi Town Struggle - I have only seen Cabana/Dragon and KENTA/Aries and they are both great matches that I rated ****3/4 stars for KENTA/Aries and ****1/2 for Cabana/Dragon. The general reviews for this show were that the last 3 matches are must see.
> 
> Throwdown - I have yet to watch this DVD but tonight I will watch and give you a review I have heard that Strong/KENTA was good but it was nowhere near as good as the match between KENTA/Aries I guess which I can understand because it was a good match.


WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!! ****3/4? Id give KENTA VS Aries ***3/4 - ****.

Danielson VS Cabana ****1/4.

****3/4 is way ton high imo. Still <3 homi


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If I'm not mistaken Death Before Dishonor 4, when its out I can't be sure probably late this month or early sept


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok I got my order of Dragon Gate Challenge, BTOB, SCOH & ROH.
Which are the next for best of 2006 not going past Dragon Gate Challenge.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Ok I got my order of Dragon Gate Challenge, BTOB, SCOH & ROH.
> Which are the next for best of 2006 not going past Dragon Gate Challenge.


Heres how I'd rank the 2006 shows prior to DGC.

1. Fourth Anniversary Show
2. Tag Wars 2006
3. Best In The World
4. Unscripted II
5. Dissension
6. Hell Freezes Over
7. Arena Warfare


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just noticed on FIP's Impact of Honor card, Ryan Drago is in the Fatal Four Fray. I met him when I was at ROH SCW, he wrestled in the pre-show and I congradulated him after because I thought his match was pretty good. Its cool because he is the first wrestler I have ever met.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think my next order will be Death Before Dishonor 4, Fight of The Century, Maybe one of the England shows and then maybe War of the Wire 2


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Looks like you've got a long wait till your next order then.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> I think my next order will be Death Before Dishonor 4, Fight of The Century, Maybe one of the England shows and then maybe War of the Wire 2



This will be like November-December:shocked:


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> This will be like November-December:shocked:


Nah. DBD IV will be out for the St. Paul/Chicago weekend, the 7/28-7/29 weekend will be out between then and the GBH V weekend, the 8/4-8/5 weekend'll be out for the GBH V weekend, and the England shows will be out late September or for the Cleveland/Detriot weekend.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Nah. DBD IV will be out for the St. Paul/Chicago weekend, the 7/28-7/29 weekend will be out between then and the GBH V weekend, the 8/4-8/5 weekend'll be out for the GBH V weekend, and the England shows will be out late September or for the Cleveland/Detriot weekend.


Really? I didnt think 8/4-8/4 would be out for the GBH V weeked.

That would be awesome and would sell BIG TIME. Ecspecially 8/5.

My order at 9/16 will be, War of The Wire, Fight of the Century, and maybe one of the 7/28-7/29 shows (I forgot the cards and such). Hopefully their could be a 3 for 1 sale I could add DBDIV.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Are any of the shows between 100th Show and Chi-Town Struggle must haves. Not including Ring of Homicide though because I alrealdy own it and WOCN2 I have 3 matches for that. Chi-town Struggle looks better and better each day.

I am trying to figure out when to place my next order I think I will do so at the end of the month when Buy3 1 Free is back. I figured something out a couple minutes ago but will vary because of currencies. 

*Buy 3 Get One Free*
For Four DVDs it comes to $78 Canadian if all items are 20 dollars

*20% Off Sale*
For Four Dvds it comes to $82 Dollars Canadian if all items are 20 dollars

*Free Shipping* 
For Four Dvds it comes to $90 Dollars Canadian if all items are 20 dollars

Best bet is Buy 3 Get One Free. War of the Wire 2, Fight of the century and the England shows won't be out when the next 341 sales rolls back so I'm thinking of getting Death Before Dishonor 4 and three shows inbetween 100th show & Chi-Town. I don't want to get any 2006 shows before Dragon Gate Challenge because I don't want to be too far behind.

I was thinking of getting late 2005 shows like Final Battle 2005, Vendetta, JVK in the next Buy 3 sale but I wouldn't want to find out days later that they were in the next 10 dollar sale.

Off 2 Niagra Falls Very soon for two days I'll try not to buy *WWE* stuff at WWESHOP:lmao


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think I will just finish my 2005 shows collection before I buy any 2006

I am think Glory by Honor 4, Survival of the Fittest, A Night of Tribute & Punk: The Final Chapter


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Good I'm happy to hear that DBD 4 should be out on 8/25 I might as well buy it at the show then and not have to wait


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Which is the better show, Buffalo Stampede or Unscripted II?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> Which is the better show, Buffalo Stampede or Unscripted II?


Unscripted II


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How is the best of Austin Aries?


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> How is the best of Austin Aries?



The best of Austin Aries is really good. There are some awesome tag matches and really good singles. The Bryan Dainelson vs. Austin Aries I gave it Five starts. I personally think its a must get.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How is Frontiers Of Honor?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> How is Frontiers Of Honor?


Not a really good show to buy on DVD. However, it is worth a look at on VHS for only $3.


----------



## Briscoes

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just Got "In Your Face" Today And Overall It Was A Great Show. Here Are My Quick Star Reviews On The Matches:

Ring Of Honor "In Your Face"
___________________________
Briscoe Brothers vs. Jason Blade & Sterling Keenan - **1/2
Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave - *** (Would Have been Better If There wernt Glass in the ring)
ROH Tag Titles - Aries & Strong vs. Cabana & Mcguinness - ***1/2
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bj Whitmer -*** (2 Words, Holy Shit! 3 Stars just for That Sick Powerbomb)
TOTCT - Shane Hagadorn vs. Mitch Franklin - *1/2 (Boring, should have been on the preshow)
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Adam Pearce - ** ( i was bord Through the Hole Thing)
Homicide vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2 (Loved It, just a great Match. Allthough A Few Dull Moments)
Kenta vs. Joe vs. Dragon - **** 9Great Match, Hard hitting. It looked Like Kenta got Knocked Out During The Match As He Was Just Lying There For a Few Minutes and was Never The same)

Overall - **** Star Show. Match Of The Night was the 3 way And Right Behind That Was The Tag title Match, i Loved That match, Nice spots Throughout.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have a quick 5 dollars. Should I get one of the Roh vhs or a Weekly Special sometimes they have good stuff like the Jeff Peterson Memorial Show.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I must be the only person who likes New Frontiers, yes the undercard was weak for the most part but the last 2 matches more than make up for the rest of the show


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can someone please give me a review of 1PW Fight Club 2. It just caught my eye looking through all the DVDS that rohwrestling.com is selling


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can anybody give me some quick star ratings for Unscipted II and Hell Freezes Over shows?

Also, which two shows out of the following should I get. 

Scramble Madness
Frontiers Of Honor
The Battle Lines Are Drawn
Round Robin Challenge III


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hell Freezes Over was an awesome show ****, the rest on your list I haven't seen


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Can anybody give me some quick star ratings for Unscipted II and Hell Freezes Over shows?
> 
> Also, which two shows out of the following should I get.
> 
> Scramble Madness
> Frontiers Of Honor
> The Battle Lines Are Drawn
> Round Robin Challenge III


I liked the Unscipted II but HFO is the overall better full show its really underrated.

The Battle Lines Are Drawn
Round Robin Challenge III


----------



## The_Real_Deal

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm getting two ROH DVD's this week and after looking at the site over the weekend the two im tentatively looking at getting are Chi-Town and In your Face. 
Would you recomend these DVD's for someone who wants to see some of Danielson, Homicide, Joe, Strong/Aries and KENTA?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
Yea have you seen the shows from the milestone series???


----------



## The_Real_Deal

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> ^^^
> Yea have you seen the shows from the milestone series???


The only ROH ive seen is the occaisional downloaded match. I want to start getting into it now


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Then I recomend getting these:

Manhatten Mayhem
Better Than Out Best
Supercard Of Honor
Ring Of Homicide
Final Battle 2005


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just finished watching In Your Face, I only thought it was a so-so show, threeway seemed a tad sloppy to me and no matches that really stuck out (except the Whitmer Powerbomb)but nothing too horrible either, well except Hagadorn.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What do you guys think about 'Punk : the Final Chapter'?

BTOB looks good, I want that on now and probably not IYF

I going to have a hard time picking 2 DVD's but i can probably stratch that to 3 because lots of those Role Model recomended are good cards


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

P:TFC is a great show, a must for any Punk fans.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> P:TFC is a great show, a must for any Punk fans.


Being a Punk fan is the main reason i want TFC and the other matches on the Card look great as well so iam going to have to get it.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
PTFC, is a good show, but i wouldnt be putting it at the top of any lists for people looking to get into ROH.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I agree, its a good show but the ones I listed at the top of the page are much better.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just thought i would chime in quickly. Just finished downloading and watching KENTA VS Roderick Strong from Throwdown, and i must say i am not impressed.

The more and more ROH tries to work Puro style matches the more i get turned off because quite frankly they cant hold a candle to Japanese puro.

The match itself was stiff, very stiff, as both men brutalised each other, but it lacked the flowingness and cohesivness to make it a truly good match. Its being overrated heaps by everyone. It was sloppy at times, and disjointed in others. Still better than average, but yeah.

So in short, Stiff... but meh.

Id go ***1/4

People call me harsh, i call me realistic.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i am looking to get some of the shows from punks title reign how would you rate the shows Fate Of An Angel, The Homecoming and Redemption.

Also how would you rate Unscripted II


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is it me or was Throwdown kinda ruined by KENTA winning. Roderick owned KENTA the whole match then one move later KENTA wins.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If you're watch KENTA in ROH prepare to see him win win win win win.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> Is it me or was Throwdown kinda ruined by KENTA winning. Roderick owned KENTA the whole match then one move later KENTA wins.


Well I just downloaded the match and watched it saves me some money from buying the DVD anyway.I thought the match was good.It was a pretty stiff match which was enoyable for the most part if a little too slow paced at lacking flow at times.KENTA played the underdog for most of the match while Strong unleashed some thunderous chops that made me cringe.KENTA still got some decent offence in though.I would of rather seen Strong win,but it was obvious that he wouldn't win.I really enjoyed this match I would give it ****.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> i am looking to get some of the shows from punks title reign how would you rate the shows Fate Of An Angel, The Homecoming and Redemption.
> 
> Also how would you rate Unscripted II


Haven't watched these in a while but here goes

Fate of an Angel ****, everything on this show was above average but nothing exceptionally great except the Tag Scramble was really crappy
The Homecoming ***1/2, Rottwielers vs Joe, Lethal, & Gibson was fun, as was Rave vs Styles Street Fight, Punk vs Daniels was good
Redemption ***1/4, Spanky vs Cabana dissipointed me, McGuinness & Collyer vs Whitmer & Jacobs was kinda rediculous cause Collyer & Nigel pretty much took the champs to school and the comeback win came off unrealistic, Homicide had to Job to Hardy who I don't care for, but everything besides that was fine and the Elimination 4 way was really good
Haven't seen Unscripted II one of the few 06 shows I don't own or have any interest too

If you don't have it I'd recommend Escape From New York(****), everything came off pretty well on that show and Fate of an Angel if your looking for IMO the 2 best shows of the Punk title reign


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Haven't watched these in a while but here goes
> 
> Fate of an Angel ****, everything on this show was above average but nothing exceptionally great except the Tag Scramble was really crappy
> The Homecoming ***1/2, Rottwielers vs Joe, Lethal, & Gibson was fun, as was Rave vs Styles Street Fight, Punk vs Daniels was good
> Redemption ***1/4, Spanky vs Cabana dissipointed me, McGuinness & Collyer vs Whitmer & Jacobs was kinda rediculous cause Collyer & Nigel pretty much took the champs to school and the comeback win came off unrealistic, Homicide had to Job to Hardy who I don't care for, but everything besides that was fine and the Elimination 4 way was really good
> Haven't seen Unscripted II one of the few 06 shows I don't own or have any interest too
> 
> If you don't have it I'd recommend Escape From New York(****), everything came off pretty well on that show and Fate of an Angel if your looking for IMO the 2 best shows of the Punk title reign



Thanks for the ratings i won Escape From New York off ebay last week, will get Fate Of An Angel along with Punk The Final Chapter.


----------



## Tom

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Right... basically i really want to buy the FMW King of Death Match 95' the one where cactus wins.

I have no idea if this dvd is the right one, at the moment im asuming that it is...

Does anyone know if this is the right dvd? 
i will rep you if you help me out, much appreciated.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
Why dont you just email whoever is selling it and ask?


----------



## WCPW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm new to ROH and have not really gotten around to seeing any of their shows just a few clips of some matches but I'm interested in watching it some more. Is their a DVD that sticks out as being the best from ROH or just some really good ones you can let me know about, I'd really appreciate it. Are their any stores you can purchase these or is it just online. Thanks for any input.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ This is Role Model's cue.



Role Model said:


> Then I recomend getting these:
> 
> Manhatten Mayhem
> Better Than Out Best
> Supercard Of Honor
> Ring Of Homicide
> Final Battle 2005


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Manhatten Mayhem
Better Than Out Best
Dragon Gate Challenge
Supercard Of Honor
Ring Of Homicide
Final Battle 2005


----------



## WCPW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Cool Thanks. Are these available in stores too?


----------



## Willisonfire

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

mhm.. just order them off the website... But i did come across a store in vancouver who were selling some ROH videos. i basically wiped them clean.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



WCPW said:


> Cool Thanks. Are these available in stores too?


no just rohwrestling.com or highspots.com


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

There is a store in my mall that has an ROH tape. Just one, but its not like a real show I dont think, their is no name or nothing. It has like Christopher Daniels on it and says like 2003's best Indy Promotion, something like that.

Is there a place to get a Best of Claudio Castignoli.


----------



## WCPW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Gracias amigo


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ortonspeep check ROH Wrestling.com somewhere in the Other's Section they have "The Best of Claudio Castignoli: My European Days" non ROH stuff but still Best of Double C, I was looking at that and possibly Best of Burchill from FWA so if anyone happens to pick either of those up let me know how they are

If you can't find the tape at ROH.com check Double C's Myspace he had a link to somewhere selling it


----------



## Fijian Warrior

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone here have the 'best of Double C'? I think it'd be worth a purchase but I want to make sure before I buy it. Also, what's the 'best of Paul London' like?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Best of London is one of the best ROH Best of DVD's.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I would greatly appriciate it if someone could give me a review of Stalemate, looks good on paper but I've never heard anything about it


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey just wondering what Glory By Honor IV is like? Ive seen it go pretty cheap on Ebay before and was wondering if its any good card looks decent.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thisskateboarding said:


> Hey just wondering what Glory By Honor IV is like? Ive seen it go pretty cheap on Ebay before and was wondering if its any good card looks decent.


Well Gibson vs Danielson is one of my favorite ROH Matches ever so to me that alone makes the show worth buying, Homicide vs Colt freshly starting there fued is a good fun match, Ki vs Lethal is a pretty good Fight without honor, its also a 2 part match. And Styles vs Rave is pretty good brawl as well with a lot of comedy thanks to foley encouraging the crowd to belittle jimmy rave... 
However the rest of the show really isn't all that great, Strong vs McGuinness is far from either mans greatest match, Matlock vs Andrews is like any other student match except this time the student wins for once, 4 corner doesn't establish anything other than the fact Pierce can't think of a decent comeback to the "You Suck dick" chants so he just says "So..."(actually that was funny), and I never really thought much of Azriel so I didn't enjoy that match against Aries

Not a must have but its an ok show, The only "Must See" match really is the Title match especially if your a fan of either man or technical wrestling in general. I'd give the show ***1/4 (full star for Danielson vs Gibson alone).


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Hey just wondering what Glory By Honor IV is like? Ive seen it go pretty cheap on Ebay before and was wondering if its any good card looks decent.


GBH 2005 is a great event the main event is a wrestling clinic with Dragon taking on James Gibson which is a must see encounter trust me. The undercard for this show is decent nothing to special but you will enjoy Low Ki and Jay Lethal going at it. I recommend you pick this show up for your ROH collection and its cheap so you get a good show for a great price.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Get it if its cheap.

Danielson VS Gibson is easily the best match ****1/2

And nothing else on the show is really all that good. Ki VS Lethal is aorund ***1/4 and Styles VS Rave is terrible.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I purchased The Best Of Austin Aries at the Liverpool show. I got alot of other DVD's but I was what is Aries DVD like as I'm thinking of watching that first.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Guess you'll have to watch it and find out lol, seeing as it's Aries it probably pretty damn good


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Nevermind. I shall watch Arena Warfare first.

The DVD's I got are as follows.

Joe vs. Kobashi
Best of Austin Aries
Arena Warfare
Fourth Anniversary Show
Chi-Town Struggle
Throwdown
Better Than Our Best
Supercrad Of Honor

Think I'm going to watch Throwdown after that or my new WNOC 1.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Although all pretty good shows, id put them in this order

Supercard of Honor
4th Aniversary Show
Better than our Best
Joe VS Kobashi
Arena Warfare

I havent seen the other two, but i have seen matches from both of them.

Chi town Struggle --- Danielson VS Cabana ****1/4, KENTA VS Aries --- ***3/4

Throwdown --- KENTA VS Roderick Strong --- ***1/4

My opinion anyway


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Honor. I've just watched the opening bout of Arena Warfare and it didn't really impress me. Yang against Roderick is up next which should be great.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^
Prepare to be disappointed. It was horrible.

Nothing is really good on the show until Aries / Sydal, but Danielson VS Shelly is a masterpiece. (Including the promo before hand). Let me know wat ya think


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> Prepare to be disappointed. It was horrible.
> 
> Nothing is really good on the show until Aries / Sydal, but Danielson VS Shelly is a masterpiece. (Including the promo before hand). Let me know wat ya think


I will do. Just about to carry on watching the show. Be back online in about 2 hours.


----------



## Tom

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anyone seen this? 

Does anyone know the card?

Review? 

Rep will be added if you can help, cheers.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can you stop posting that throughout the forum, you already made one thread and if I see you posting it again don't expect to be a member for much longer.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Ortonspeep check ROH Wrestling.com somewhere in the Other's Section they have "The Best of Claudio Castignoli: My European Days" non ROH stuff but still Best of Double C, I was looking at that and possibly Best of Burchill from FWA so if anyone happens to pick either of those up let me know how they are
> 
> If you can't find the tape at ROH.com check Double C's Myspace he had a link to somewhere selling it


Thats exactly the one I was looking for, and couldnt find it. Ill look there again. Whats Claudio's myspace link?

EDIT- Here is the page with The Best of Claudio Castignoli: My European Days.
https://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?catid=210
Im actually not really interested in it, cause I know about 3 people on the DVD. Including CC. lol


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just watched Arena Warfare and I have to say it was not very good at all. Aries/Sydal was good ***1/2 and Danielson/Shelley was excellent **** maybe a little slow but it had to be and the reason it only got a **** from me was because I felt it could have gone longer. The main event was fucked obviously down to Joe being late on his flight. Also the crowd were pretty dead for most of the event which always makes an event harder to watch for me. I wouldn't advise anyone to buy this just download the Danielson/Shelley match.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ya, Arena Warfares Main Event was horrible.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> Ya, Arena Warfares Main Event was horrible.


Not as bad as One Year Anniversary's.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> Not as bad as One Year Anniversary's.


 Wasnt that because of the riot?


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Out of these shows which is the 3 Best!

100th Show
Weekend Of Champions Night One
Weekend Of Champions Night Two
How We Roll
Destiny
In Your Face
Throwdown
Chi-Town Struggle

And for people that saw Death Before Dishonor 4 live how does it rank among these dvds without being *TOO* biased. 

-And Top Three DVDS Out from August 2005-December 2005

-And Top 3 DVDS Out from January 2005-July 2005


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I liked the 100th show alot.

OrtonPEEP I don't think that was because of the riot, infact I know it wasen't.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Out of these shows which is the 3 Best!
> 
> *100th Show*
> Weekend Of Champions Night One
> *Weekend Of Champions Night Two*
> How We Roll
> Destiny
> *In Your Face*
> Throwdown
> Chi-Town Struggle
> *(These are just from what I have seen)*
> And for people that saw Death Before Dishonor 4 live how does it rank among these dvds without being *TOO* biased.
> 
> -And Top Three DVDS Out from August 2005-December 2005
> *Vendetta, Steel Cage Warfare, Final Battle 2005*
> 
> -And Top 3 DVDS Out from January 2005-July 2005
> *Dragon Gate Challenge, Supercard of Honor, Better Than Our Best (Triple Shot Weekend)*


Go with these.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've got Throwdown and the card looks great.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> Go with these.


Sorry dude, but it said Jan 2005-July 2005. THanks for the other info though rep will be added.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just won these of eBay: Survival of the Fittest 05, Final Battle 05, Night of Tribute, Vendetta & Steel Cage Warfare.

Is this a good order I got it for $103US including postage, so I saved about 17 bucks


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I just won these of eBay: Survival of the Fittest 05, Final Battle 05, Night of Tribute, Vendetta & Steel Cage Warfare.
> 
> Is this a good order I got it for $103US including postage, so I saved about 17 bucks


You picked up some good shows especially FB05 and Vendetta being your best buys. Danielson vs Strong II is the best ROH match ever IMO so you got a gem on your hands in Vendetta.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> You picked up some good shows especially FB05 and Vendetta being your best buys. Danielson vs Strong II is the best ROH match ever IMO so you got a gem on your hands in Vendetta.


I actually wasn't sure about Final Battle as I heard it had lots of Japanese no-selling in it, but since you said it was a good show, I am glad I picked it up.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm thinking of purchasing Vendetta. When did the event happen and what is the card?


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^
It happened in Chicago Ridge, Illinois on 11/5/05.

Card:
1. Ace Steel & Delirious vs. Chad Collyer & Nigel McGuiness
2. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Sal Rinauro
3. Special Appearance By Jim Cornette & Cowboy Bill Watts
4. BJ Whitmer vs. Claudio Castagnoli
5. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels
6. Adam Pearce vs. Davey Andrews
7. Homicide w/ Julius Smokes vs Colt Cabana (Grudge Match)
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match)
9. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss, & Prince Nana vs. Austin Aries, AJ Styles, Jack Evans, & Matt Sydal (8 Man Tag Team War)


It looks like a pretty good card, but you can ask someone who has already seen it what they think.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Vendetta to me had a pretty good card, Strong Vs Danielson 2 is a great match, along with the 8 man war. The other matches are alright but nothing as special as Danielson/Strong and the 8 man war. Still I would buy the event, I did because I was a big fan of the Gen Next/Embassy feud.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Lets not forget about Joe and Daniels who have a pretty damn good **** match.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Which of these is the best Nowhere To Run, Final Showdown or Steel Cage Warfare.

I'm thinking of getting Manhattan Mayhem, Final Battle 2005, Vendetta & one of those for my next order.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Which of these is the best Nowhere To Run, Final Showdown or Steel Cage Warfare.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting Manhattan Mayhem, Final Battle 2005, Vendetta & one of those for my next order.


Nowhere To Run


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Going to the ROH event in Liverpool and enjoying the events I have already watched I have come to the conclusion that I am going to be an ROH fan for many years to come. Theirfore I knew that I need to start purchasing all the events that I haven't got that look pretty good while I can as it's going to take alot of time to get all of these. I have decided that I am going to purchase four of the DVD's from this list per month whilst purchasing other ROH DVD's that come out that month. I have compiled the following list by looking at the card for every ROH DVD on the ROH website which took me quite a long ammount of time and I was wondering if you'd all be able to point out any events here that aren't really that good and are worth leaving out. Thanks.

ROH Best of The Briscoe Brothers
ROH Road To The Title
ROH Crowning A Champion
ROH All Star Extravaganza
ROH Night Of The Butcher
ROH Night Of Champions
ROH The Epic Encounter
ROH Frontiers Of London
ROH Death Before Dishonor
ROH Glory By Honor II
ROH Tradition Continues
ROH Empire State Showdown
ROH Final Battle 2003
ROH The Battle Lines Are Drawn
ROH The Last Stand
ROH Reborn Stage One
ROH Reborn Stage Two
ROH Generation Next
ROH Death Before Dishonor II Part Two
ROH Testing The Limit
ROH Scramble Cage Melee
ROH Joe vs. Punk II
ROH Weekend Of Thunder Night One
ROH All Star Extravaganza II
ROH Final Battle 2004
ROH Back To Basics
ROH The Final Showdown
ROH Sign Of Dishonor
ROH Escape From New York
ROH Fate Of An Angel
ROH The Homecoming
ROH Punk : The Final Chapter
ROH Night Of The Grudges II
ROH Glory By Honor IV
ROH Enter The Dragon
ROH This Means War
ROH Showdown In Mowtown
ROH Vendetta
ROH Night Of Tribute
ROH Final Battle 2005
ROH Tag Wars 2006
ROH Dissension

I will rep anyone who points out which events aren't worth getting. I'm not bothered if you point out 5 events or even a many as 30 but I would really appreciate it.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

You can pass on...

ROH Night Of The Butcher
ROH Frontiers Of London
ROH Tradition Continues
ROH Empire State Showdown
ROH The Battle Lines Are Drawn
ROH The Last Stand
ROH Scramble Cage Melee
ROH The Homecoming
ROH Night Of The Grudges II
ROH Enter The Dragon


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> Going to the ROH event in Liverpool and enjoying the events I have already watched I have come to the conclusion that I am going to be an ROH fan for many years to come. Theirfore I knew that I need to start purchasing all the events that I haven't got that look pretty good while I can as it's going to take alot of time to get all of these. I have decided that I am going to purchase four of the DVD's from this list per month whilst purchasing other ROH DVD's that come out that month. I have compiled the following list by looking at the card for every ROH DVD on the ROH website which took me quite a long ammount of time and I was wondering if you'd all be able to point out any events here that aren't really that good and are worth leaving out. Thanks.
> 
> ROH Best of The Briscoe Brothers
> ROH Road To The Title
> ROH Crowning A Champion
> ROH All Star Extravaganza
> *ROH Night Of The Butcher*
> ROH Night Of Champions
> *ROH The Epic Encounter*
> *ROH Frontiers Of London*
> ROH Death Before Dishonor
> ROH Glory By Honor II
> *ROH Tradition Continues*
> ROH Empire State Showdown
> ROH Final Battle 2003
> *ROH The Battle Lines Are Drawn
> ROH The Last Stand*
> ROH Reborn Stage One
> ROH Reborn Stage Two
> ROH Generation Next
> ROH Death Before Dishonor II Part Two
> ROH Testing The Limit
> *ROH Scramble Cage Melee*
> ROH Joe vs. Punk II
> ROH Weekend Of Thunder Night One
> ROH All Star Extravaganza II
> ROH Final Battle 2004
> *ROH Back To Basics*
> ROH The Final Showdown
> ROH Sign Of Dishonor
> ROH Escape From New York
> ROH Fate Of An Angel
> ROH The Homecoming
> ROH Punk : The Final Chapter
> *ROH Night Of The Grudges II*
> ROH Glory By Honor IV
> ROH Enter The Dragon
> ROH This Means War
> *ROH Showdown In Mowtown*
> ROH Vendetta
> ROH Night Of Tribute
> ROH Final Battle 2005
> ROH Tag Wars 2006
> ROH Dissension
> 
> I will rep anyone who points out which events aren't worth getting. I'm not bothered if you point out 5 events or even a many as 30 but I would really appreciate it.


I bolded the ones that can be skipped.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> You can pass on...
> 
> ROH Night Of The Butcher
> ROH Frontiers Of London
> ROH Tradition Continues
> ROH Empire State Showdown
> ROH The Battle Lines Are Drawn
> ROH The Last Stand
> ROH Scramble Cage Melee
> ROH The Homecoming
> ROH Night Of The Grudges II
> ROH Enter The Dragon


Cheers. 

Enter The Dragon looked like a pretty decent card to me. But I will pass on all those DVD's as I want to purchase as little as possible.

Thanks also -Mystery-. I'm crossing the DVD's that both of you mentioned off my list now.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ensure you dont buy Night of the Grudges 2


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> You can pass on...
> 
> ROH Night Of The Butcher
> ROH Frontiers Of London
> ROH Tradition Continues
> ROH Empire State Showdown
> ROH The Battle Lines Are Drawn
> ROH The Last Stand
> ROH Scramble Cage Melee
> ROH The Homecoming
> ROH Night Of The Grudges II
> ROH Enter The Dragon


Enter the Dragon was a really good show I thought. I recommend it for Aries/Danielson, Sal/Mamaluke vs. BJ/Jimmy, Joe/Lethal vs. Shelly/Rave & Roderick v Jimmy Yang


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think Enter the Dragon is probably the worst show I own, and I own alot (almost everything from GBH III to In Your Face, missing maybe 10 shows, as well as several random shows from 03) of shows, I didn't like it at all except the main event and that was still not as good as the other 3 times Danielson and Aries had a match.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
I was expecting more but they still put on a good match up.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I think Enter the Dragon is probably the worst show I own, and I own alot (almost everything from GBH III to In Your Face, missing maybe 10 shows, as well as several random shows from 03) of shows, I didn't like it at all except the main event and that was still not as good as the other 3 times Danielson and Aries had a match.


Ya I heard this was a poor show.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Think I'm off to watch Throwdown now. Hope it's good.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> Think I'm off to watch Throwdown now. Hope it's good.


Well the only match I've seen from that show is KENTA Vs. Strong and I enjoyed that match a lot it's very stiff.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I had a choice bewtweent the Chirs Cash memorial show and 100th show. I picked 100th was it a good show?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well I went to the 100th show and you know people who go to live shows really over hype it but yeah it was a good show.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How do most people order their shows here? Through ROHwrestling.com, ebay, or some other source?

I have only made one order so far and that was through the ROH website. However, today, I saw that on their website they have a link to Ebay. ROH is probably more official and you are guaranteed new shows, but you might be able to get things cheaper on Ebay.

How do you guys order?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROHwrestling and Ebay, best two ways in my view.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Role Model, I assume if you are going through Ebay, they are cheaper, correct?

How much cheaper do you usually get them?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I usually save between 6-8 pounds, not sure how much that is in dollars though.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

In American, that's around 15 dollars, which is quite a saving.

I guess I will have to look at Ebay once and a while for some deals.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got Destiny for £3.50, rather good deal I think you'll agree.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

thats a very good deal i must of missed that one. cheapest i've got so far was Sign Of Dishonor for £5


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I normally purchase DVD's that are new from ROHwrestling.com and the older one's from Ebay.

Here is what I thought of ROH Throwdown.

ROH Throwdown

Irish Airborne vs. Shane Hagadorn & Keith Walker - *½ - decent at best but not much to talk about here. For me it is essential to put on a very good match on first so that I am able to get into the event from the very beginning but this match didn’t produce that.

Nigel McGuiness vs. Conrad Kennedy III - ** - I was disappointed with this match as I expected more from it. I’m not a fan of Conrad Kennedy at all.

The Briscoe’s vs. Colt Cabana/Ace Steel - ***½ - I love The Briscoe Brothers and they put on a very good match with Cabana and Steel here. It was very fast paced and kept me interested all the way through. Some nice spots mixed with good wresting convinced me to give this the mark I did.

Samoa Joe vs. Delirious vs. Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave - ***1/2 - I thought that this was a damn good four corner survival match. Before the match I expected it to just be full of spots but I was wrong and their was a great amount of wrestling mixed with the odd bit of comedy. Davey was sensational in this match and I felt if they weren’t going to have Joe pick up the victory then they should have given it to Davey. 

Homicide vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **** - I thought this was a great match with lots of wrestling and nice moves involved. I like the outcome of the match also.

Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer - ***¾ - Another good match here. I don’t know if it’s just me but I really dislike Whitmer and was glad to see him eliminated first. From this point Jimmy and Dragon made this match what it was. It was the underdog that just couldn’t quite do it. Very good showing though from Jacobs.

KENTA vs. Roderick Strong - ***¾ - Very stiff match here with a predictable ending. Some nice wrestling and stiff chops. I would have preferred to see Danielson’s match main event though.

Overall Thoughts - A lot of people I noticed decided against purchasing DVD but out of the ROH shows I have watched this has been the best one. Some excellent matches and I would class this a must have main event.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> thats a very good deal i must of missed that one. cheapest i've got so far was Sign Of Dishonor for £5


The cheapest I have got from Ebay is Final Battle 2003 for £5.20 inc P+P


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just to let you guys know ROH Enter The Dragon is on right now on TWC. Why do they only show two hours instead of the whole show?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Destiny review will be up later tonight.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Destiny review will be up later tonight.


I will definately read but I will have to avoid seeing who wins the matches.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> I will definately read but I will have to avoid seeing who wins the matches.


Instead of reading the whole review I could just PM you the star rating and some quick thoughts on the matches. Then when you eventually buy the event you can read the detailed review.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Instead of reading the whole review I could just PM you the star rating and some quick thoughts on the matches. Then when you eventually buy the event you can read the detailed review.


Thanks Mystery mate. I ordered Destiny two weeks ago from ROHwrestling.com so it should arrive soon so that would be helpful.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Was the 100th show any good?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> Was the 100th show any good?


http://www.weforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=248658&highlight=100th+Show+Review


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How many times, YES. People need to learn to just read the last few pages before asking a question....


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> Just to let you guys know ROH Enter The Dragon is on right now on TWC. Why do they only show two hours instead of the whole show?


yeah it annoys me the way they do it cos next week we'll get the last hour of that show and the first hour of the next i don't know why they don't just give them three hours.But i'm not going to complain because we get it for free.


----------



## andrew6789

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can anyone anyone help me decide which dvds to get. I dont have any and I wanted to buy some. I downloaded some ROH matches so I'm not completely new to them. I just dont know which shows are really good. So does anybody have any suggestions. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## CMPUNK85

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Unfortuanally, I was not able to order any ROH shows from 2006 because I'm low on money. It looks like I'm going to be ordering one in the next couple of days, I was wondering what was the best show this year? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Can anyone anyone help me decide which dvds to get. I dont have any and I wanted to buy some. I downloaded some ROH matches so I'm not completely new to them. I just dont know which shows are really good. So does anybody have any suggestions. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


Manhatten Mayhem
Supercard of Honor
Better than our Best
Final Battle 2005
Dragon Gate Challenge
Ring of Homicide


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I would add Throwdown to that list Homicide. I watched it today and was very impressed. Not one match stood out as MOTN but every match was very good except the opening two.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
Throwdown was a solid show good for the collection he could also add Nowhere to Run to his buy list.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

my copy of Nowhere To Run arrived today it looks like a really solid card am looking forward to watching it


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> my copy of Nowhere To Run arrived today it looks like a really solid card am looking forward to watching it


You will enjoy Nowhere To Run, I bought it. My favorite match had to of been Aries vs Danielson.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I quite like One Year Anniversary, Briscoes match and the 3 way are amazing.


----------



## CMPUNK85

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How good is Ring of Homicide? I'm thinking of buying it, the card looks great. Do the matches live up to the expectations?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ring Of Homicide is one of my favourite shows a definetly worth getting in my opinion there wasn't a single bad match on the card witha great tag team title match and what was probably Delirious' best match in ROH against Danielson and a main event that has to been seen to be believed


----------



## CMPUNK85

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for your help, rep added. I'll probably order the DVD Before the 20% discount is done.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I really wish I haden't of ordered ALL the recent shows and just Ring of Homicide, Destiny and Throwdown. I looked at the card for How We Roll, WNOC 1 and In Your Face and they don't look too good.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> *In Response to Emo* How many times, YES. People need to learn to just read the last few pages before asking a question....


Also, if you put the ROH DVD name into the Advanced Search option under this forum, the detailed review usually pops up if there has been one.

Try looking a little bit first, and if you can't find anything, then come in here.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> my copy of Nowhere To Run arrived today it looks like a really solid card am looking forward to watching it


Good buy, it has the awesome Aries/Dragon match & Rave/Punk in a cage. You won't be dissapointed


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sorry Guys.

I reccomend the Best of Austin Aries if you dont have it. It was well done with some great single and tag matches. 

What show was it that BJ Whitmer got the botched powerbomb?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
BJ delivered the botched powerbomb to Jimmy Jacobs at Dragon Gate Challenge.

I still am debating to myself over whether it was a planned botch or not.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> BJ delivered the botched powerbomb to Jimmy Jacobs at Dragon Gate Challenge.
> 
> I still am debating to myself over whether it was a planned botch or not.


Yeah me too I saw the botched powerbomb but don't know if it was planned or not sometimes I say yeah sometimes I say no lol.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ive decided on my next order 100%.

Buy 3 get 1 free sale.

ROH Death Before Dishonor 4
ROH Fight of the Century
ROH Honor Invades England (Night 1 of the UK tour)
ROH Together One Last Time (what i have dubbed the 7/29 show when Gen Next had their last outing together. plus Cage VS Daniels and Nigel VS Bryan)

Thats going to be pre GBH5 weekend, and ill probably pick up these two as well in time.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone seen Danger Danger, Best of Spanky and can you tell me if its worth getting?


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Which should I watch first? The 100th Show, Dragon Gate Challenge, Ring Of Homicide, In Your Face or Chi-Town Struggle?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i would watch Ring Of Homicide first it's my favourite out of those shows


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just ordered some best of dvds.

Best of Mitsuharu Misawa (Volume 1)
Best of Kojima
Best of Great Muta (TCC)

Cost me 2.99 each 

God bless you IVPvideos.

Ill have reviews up when im done watching them and that.


----------



## Fijian Warrior

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ What are their shipping fees like? How much per DVD to Australia?


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'll be back in three hours. I'm off to watch Better Than Our Best, even though I was thinking of watching Chi-Town Struggle.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> I'll be back in three hours. I'm off to watch Better Than Our Best, even though I was thinking of watching Chi-Town Struggle.


let me know what you think of BTOB i've yet to watch that one i'm currently watching Punk The Final Chapter.

My order arrived this morning so i've got the following new ones to watch:
Punk The Final Chapter
Escape From New York
Fate Of An Angel
Nowhere To Run
Straight Shootin With Punk and Canabana
Best Of The Second City Saints


----------



## Sonic V.1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just got my order w00t w00t 

Just Got :

Nowhere To Run- Got It Already
New Frontiers-Got It Already
Manhatten Mayhem
The Futre Is Now
Punk The Final Chapter 
StaleMate
Sign Of Dishonor
Unforgettable

The Only thing bad about my ebay order that it is dvd-rs and there a printed templates and on a few the aftermath is fucked up but we gonna fix that today maybe I'll leave some reviews :-D


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was looking at the NOAH DVDs on ROHWrestling.com and it says that Summer Navagation 7/16/06 will have english commentary. How sweet is that!


----------



## billie joe 182

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i get paid tomorro and wanna get some ROH dvds, im thinking of getting three of four. from what ive read here im probbly gonna order these

Manhatten Mayhem
final battle 05
supercard of honor
Ring of homicide or destiny

what do you guys think, is that a good first order?


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just stuck Better Than Our Best in but couldn't watch it due to having a heacache and it made me bored. *I'm shocked*. The first Six Man Mayhem match was awesome.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ That was a great match. Did you keep watchin?


----------



## King Of Kings1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Oh yeah the Six man mayhem match was really crazy, one of my favorite matches at Better Then Our Best.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

U Guys think were gettin DBD4 tommorow, or are we waitin for the Chicago/St. Paul doubleshot to release it??? I'm PRAYING for DBD4 tommorow. I NEED the CoD!!!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> U Guys think were gettin DBD4 tommorow, or are we waitin for the Chicago/St. Paul doubleshot to release it??? I'm PRAYING for DBD4 tommorow. I NEED the CoD!!!


Calm down man! lol But usually it takes two months for ROH to release a new show so maybe in September it will come out.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think it'll be out tomorrow or most likely next week.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How was the DBD4 show anyway or was it just one match the general thoughts of the show was that COD is a must see but the undercard was just decent if someone went to this show could they drop a quick rating for the matches.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

DBDH4 if I remember seemed like a one match show. Everyone was disappointed with the card. But really they had to have the match didn't they so it was only one event where the card wasen't up to scratch. I saw the higlight of Cage of Death and all in all it seemed very, very good.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> How was the DBD4 show anyway or was it just one match the general thoughts of the show was that COD is a must see but the undercard was just decent if someone went to this show could they drop a quick rating for the matches.


The COD makes it a must buy, no question about it. I'll leave a quick rating, but it'll be pretty vague since this happened a month ago. A really fun show though, some really great matches.

Delirious vs Seth Delay- **
Briscoes vs Irish Airborne- **3/4
Cabana/Lethal vs Rave/Rinauro- ***
Nigel vs Roderick- *** or ***1/2
Danielson vs Sonjay- ***1/2
Styles vs Richards- ***
COD- ****1/2


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
Ok thanks guys


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> How was the DBD4 show anyway or was it just one match the general thoughts of the show was that COD is a must see but the undercard was just decent if someone went to this show could they drop a quick rating for the matches.


I had a review up here but it totally sucked since my memory sucks......when I buy it I'll give you all a hopefully better review lol


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^

Wow, those are LOW...and I mean LOOOOOW ratings.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Generation Next just put me off buying the show, LOL.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sorry Guys! But I dont' have the best memory, I mean I don't! Hell I can't even remember most of the event except for the Main I'll just take the review off LOL.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> ^^ That was a great match. Did you keep watchin?


I'm going to give it another shot tomorrow. Just had a real bad headache before.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is the best of Marc Mero anygood?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Fijian Warrior said:


> ^^ What are their shipping fees like? How much per DVD to Australia?


Shipping is about $5 american. So its around $13.97US for the three DVDs and shipping. Cheap as hell


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Where is the secret easter egg on the Hardcore Homecoming: November Reign platnium dvd?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R-Pac said:


> Where is the secret easter egg on the Hardcore Homecoming: November Reign platnium dvd?


I don't no why this was posted here but....

http://www.eeggs.com/items/46704.html


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Someone explain to me the point in easter eggs?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> Someone explain to me the point in easter eggs?


....


Wikipedia said:


> Some compact discs include hidden features which may be called Easter eggs, such as screensavers for a computer which can only be accessed if the CD is played in a CD-ROM drive, or hidden tracks. An example of the latter is the album _Nevermind_ by Nirvana: at the end of the final track there is a period of silence, after which the unlisted song 'Endless, Nameless" appears. Another example of this is the The Black Eyed Peas CD, _Elephunk_, wherein the last track, "Where Is the Love?", has approximately 15 seconds of silence followed by a full song. This is also the case with U2's The Best of 1980-1990 album. After the final song, about a minute of silence is followed by the song October. The 1994 Live CD Throwing Copper also has a hidden song at the end, unlisted on both the track listing and the lyric sheet. Same as Good Charlotte's CD "The Chronicles Of Life And Death", after the last track there's a long silence then the song "Wounded" starts.
> Possibly, however, the first ever Easter Egg on record was on The Beatles' 1969 LP Abbey Road. Original sleeve pressings list The End as being the last track on the album. However, after a break of about 12 seconds, a short piece called Her Majesty appears. The surprise was spoiled however for CD buyers as this track is included in the sleeve listings.
> Using a more unusual method of hiding tracks, the album _Factory Showroom_ by They Might Be Giants contains a short song _before_ the beginning of track one; the CD has to be "rewound" approximately a minute and a half. This feat is accomplished by placing the audio data in the "pregap" between Index 0 and 1 of the disc. Other examples of this include the Rammstein album Reise, Reise, where if the album is rewound 38 seconds before the first track, a segment from a flight recorder recording is heard; the British Sea Power album Open Season where, rewound 2:31, an organ version of the song "How Will I Ever Find My Way Home" known to the fans as "How Will I Ever Find My Organ" or "Wilde Is a Wanker" is played; the 2 Many DJ's album "As Heard on Radio Soulwax Pt. 2", where a remix of Kylie Minogue's "Can't Get You Out of My Head" appears before the first track; and the UK edition of Autechre's EP7, in which a rather glitchy composition is placed more than 9 minutes before the first track. On Muse's album Hullabaloo you can hear the intro of the concert, the poem _What's He Building_ by Tom Waits, in the pregap.
> One such other example is in the CD the Duke Nukem 3D Plutonium Pack. If one plays the second track of the CD, it plays an instrumental version of the Duke Nukem "Grabbag" theme.
> Some CD authoring software, such as K3b, allows users to create Audio CDs with the first track hidden.
> Even more prevalent are Easter eggs in DVD releases of movies; these are often in the form of hidden trailers, documentaries, or deleted scenes, and are accessed by manipulation of the disc's interactive menus. An example is the 2000 DVD release of James Cameron's 1989 feature film _The Abyss_, which has at least nine Easter eggs, including at least three different trailers for _Aliens_ and two for _True Lies_, two other James Cameron films. More elaborate eggs include that in the 2002 release of Christopher Nolan's 2000 reverse-time thriller _Memento_, which plays the scenes of the movie in conventional chronological order. The 2-disc version of The Incredibles has many easter eggs, most of which can be accessed on different screens by clicking the omnidroid that appears (after a little while) in the upper right hand corner. Roman Polanski's _The Ninth Gate_ features several hidden trailers for the film.
> The deluxe editions of _The Lord of the Rings_ feature the following Easter eggs:
> Jack Black's parody of the "Council of Elrond" scene
> Gollum's "award acceptance" speech
> A comic interview with Elijah Wood
> A trailer for _The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers_
> A comic interview with director Peter Jackson
> Even such serious films as _Doctor Zhivago_, _Dances With Wolves_ and _Tombstone_ can have Easter eggs.
> Most DVD releases of George Lucas' films include blooper reels or hidden videos that can only be accessed by entering "1138" on the DVD remote when the "THX" logo has been highlighted. This is an in-joke referring to his first film, _THX 1138_.
> In the movie _Dumb and Dumber_, an Easter egg in the form of an actor's commentary on a scene is accessed in the special features menu, and moving the cursor to an invisible icon that looks like an Easter egg when highlighted.
> DVD releases of television series can also feature Easter eggs, particularly _The Simpsons_. Moving the cursor to a T-shirt Bart is wearing, for example, gives viewers a news broadcast about the underground manufacture of illegal Simpsons shirts.
> In order to distinguish between different editions of the same film, some distributors have taken to listing Easter eggs in lists of "extra features" on the packaging and promotional material; some do not consider Easter eggs advertised in this way to be true Easter eggs.



Edit: Shit I read the question wrong I thought you was asking what an Easter Egg in a DVD is.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



david2006efc said:


> I don't no why this was posted here but....
> 
> http://www.eeggs.com/items/46704.html


It was posted here because Lax made this an Indy dvd thread not just ROH. And thankyou rep added


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

On IVPvideos are the matches full or clipped?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R-Pac said:


> It was posted here because Lax made this an Indy dvd thread not just ROH. And thankyou rep added


No problem and I'm sorry.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Jesus, David. You of all people should know I can't read more than 10 lines without losing interest.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

By the way David2006 it was the November Reign: Platnium edition I was looking for, I already have the one from the original

EDIT- found what I was looking for. Here it is for anybody else who is interested

Hardcore Homecoming: November Reign - Platinum Edition

Easter Egg: The Public Enemy in XPW. 

How to find it: Go to Extras, click down twice. Click right. The segment will then play


----------



## Fijian Warrior

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

So with this ivpvideos.com, do the DVD's come with cover art & DVD art or just as discs?


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wondering the same thing Fijian. If there isnt a case I wont buy dont really care for the art.

Has anybody seen Straight Shooting with Marc Mero?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> On IVPvideos are the matches full or clipped?


Ive bought about 10 dvds of there so far, and so far only one of them has had a clipped match, and it was only 1 match


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> I was looking at the NOAH DVDs on ROHWrestling.com and it says that Summer Navagation 7/16/06 will have english commentary. How sweet is that!


I bought the Spring Navigation disk a few months back and yeah its cool that it has English commentary but only 3 matches were full matches and the rest were just highlight which really kinda sucked cause it was a little under 2 hours long, and out of the 3 full matches only one I would call good and that was Marufuji vs Kobashi, The KENTA and Jun Akiyama match especially didn't intrest me all that much. Was cool to get to check out NOAH but kinda hard to say of it was worth the 25 bucks I paid


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
Dude if you really want to check out Puroresu, go to IVPVideos.com not ROH.

They arent official DVDs, but they are cheap as hell.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I actually just got Super J Cup 94 from them about 2 weeks ago for 5 bucks but yeah I learned my lesson lol


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
How awesome is the J Cup? Only one below average match, and many 4*+ matches, and TWO FIVE STAR MATCHES AT THE SAME TOURNY!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It was really awesome, but being the fan of technical wrestling I am was sad to see Dean Malenko out early but oh well still a sweet event


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
What did you think of the Liger Vs Saske and Saske VS Benoit matches? I gave both of them 5 stars, even though Saske screwed the finish in the Liger match.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was a tad bit dissipointed in the botched finish on Sasuke/Liger but ya 5 Star matches to me as well, I really like wrestling tourneys and that was the best one i've ever seen.

Edit: Honor didn't you get J Cup 95 a few weeks back as well how was that?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Yeah i did. Go to my public profile and have a look at threads started by me.

I reviewed both J Cups in the same thread. Just star ratings though.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok thanks I'll look it up


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How long was Benoit vs Great Susuke. I was thinking of buying Chris Benoit's DVD "Hard Knocks" on sale for 9.99 but they sold out.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just got
Best of James Gibson (2 Discs) 
Best of Hayabusa: The history of (2 Discs) 
NJPW 1995 Super J Cup 
Best of Earthquake V.1 
Best of Team 3D 
Only for $25.95 counting shipping!

I will give reviews after. Is the commentary in english or Japenese?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey guys I was thinking of buying Survival Of The Fittest either 2004 or 2005. Which one is the overall better show 2004 or 2005 ?


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Neither of the shows look too good to me. I hate wrestling tournaments as the winner is normally obvious, it's like the Royal Rumble.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Hey guys I was thinking of buying Survival Of The Fittest either 2004 or 2005. Which one is the overall better show 2004 or 2005 ?


Get 2004.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

In Roh live events can you buy dvds are they the normal 20$ or are they cheaper?


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> In Roh live events can you buy dvds are they the normal 20$ or are they cheaper?


All the ROH DVD's are $20. They only have from the middle of 2004 to now.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> All the ROH DVD's are $20. They only have from the middle of 2004 to now.


I was wondering this. Thanks. So just $20 no tax or anything?

Anyway, my sister was showing me Netflix, its so awesome. They have almost every WWE PPV and a lot of ECW Stuff. I just rented Forever Hardcore, the ECW documentary. It's such an awesome thing, netflix.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*










1. Delirious vs. Seth Delay
2. Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinuaro vs. Colt Cabana & Jay Lethal
3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong (Pure Title Match)
4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Irish Airborne
5. AJ Styles vs. Davey Richards
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt (ROH World Title Match)
7. Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce, BJ Whitmer, Ace Steel, & Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero, Necro Butcher, Nate Webb, Claudio Castagnoli, & Eddie Kingston (CAGE OF DEATH)
*Legendary manager JJ Dillon is in charge of the cage door


Shame its not combined with a good sale as I really don't want to spend $100 to get the free shipping.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The cover looks great. I'll pick this up at the Chicago show next week.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i really want this but don't know whether to wait for the buy 3 get one free does anyone know when thats on next


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The Buy 3 Get 1 Free happens once a month. It should happen again at the end of August/early September.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

might wait till then cos there some other i want to get


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'll most likely order it sometime next week when a more useful sale is on.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Damn you ROH damn you! I was going to buy Survival Of The Fittest but now looks what's out.......I never get enough time to keep up with the 2006 movies lol. I will maybe buy this when I get my 2 months birthday money from my friend. Also it has an awesome cover


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I am going to wait until the UK Shows come out (hopefully around October) before I make my next order.

Vendetta
Manhatten Mayhem
DBD 4
Final Battle 2005
Liverpool Show
Broxbourne Show.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The DBDH4 cover looks amazing.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Free shipping (Only have to spend $25, hehehe). DBD IV will be at my home in the next week.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I doubt I shall have the DVD for at least a month as I'm waiting until September when I get £300 to place an order.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I want to buy DBD4 with my money from my friend but I just remembered I told my mom I would pay for my 11/4 ticket. Now I can't buy it.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

DBDIV Cover is sick as hell!

Anyway, Ill pick it up at 9/16 along with Fight of the Century. Which should be out by then.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just watched ROH Video Recap for the two UK shows and I have to say I'm am buying these two shows, they looked that good.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I just watched ROH Video Recap for the two UK shows and I have to say I'm am buying these two shows, they looked that good.


Thanks for pointing out that they were up on the ROH site. After watching that recap video it as just got me more hyped up for the DVD release and next March.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I heard the second night was not that good but the Liverpool show is a must see for the main event and tag match.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ yeah i am definetly getting the first night but might just download the tag match and the main event from the second depend swhat other shows are out at the same time and what offers areon


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Nigel has moved up in my mind I knew he was a great pure wrestler but dam did you see his face he did that for the fans give Nigel a title push in 2007 Gabe.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

yeah in liverpool to start i was cheering for him because he's English but half way through the match when he busted himself open on the post i was like wow this guy can really work and is willing to put it all on the line. I hope he gets a title reign sometime in 2007


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Despite being english I doubt I willl ever be a fan of Nigel as I made the mistake of meeting him in real life.

I shall be purchasing both shows from England. I can't wait to get my copy of the Liverpool event.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> Despite being english I doubt I willl ever be a fan of Nigel as I made the mistake of meeting him in real life.
> 
> I shall be purchasing both shows from England. I can't wait to get my copy of the Liverpool event.


Well i didn't get a chance to meet him so that may be why i can be a fan of his. If i'd met him i might feel differently, but we'll nenver know until march that is


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> Well i didn't get a chance to meet him so that may be why i can be a fan of his. If i'd met him i might feel differently, but we'll nenver know until march that is


I won't be able to go to the Liverpool Fan Slam next time due to PNE. Wait, didn't you go to Fanslam platt222?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

yeah but Nigel was only there for like ten minutes and he'd gone before i got to him


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Here is what I plan on ordering with the free shipping sale.

VHS:
Reborn: Completion
Round Robin Challenge III
Reborn Stage 1
Reborn Stage 2
Empire State Showdown
Frontiers of Honor

I figured I'd fill some holes with my ROH collection. I'll convert these to DVD once I get a DVD recorder. I might add one or two $5 DVDs.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Need some help deciding my next ROH order, I want to get another 3 DVD's and have decided on getting DBDH 4and The 100th Show but not sure about my next one.

What would you get out of Final Battle 2005 and Dragon Gate Challenge?
I have heard Final Battle was the best show of 2005 and Dragon Gate Challenge is right up their with Super Card of Honor.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thisskateboarding said:


> Need some help deciding my next ROH order, I want to get another 3 DVD's and have decided on getting DBDH 4and The 100th Show but not sure about my next one.
> 
> What would you get out of Final Battle 2005 and Dragon Gate Challenge?
> I have heard Final Battle was the best show of 2005 and Dragon Gate Challenge is right up their with Super Card of Honor.


I'd get Dragon Gate Challenge.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Dragon Gate Challenge would be the way to go and just download KENTA/Low Ki from Final Battle and maybe Danielson/Marufugi if you are interested.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks MBL and Mystery looks like I'll go with Dragon Gate Challenge and put Final Battle 2005 in my next order.


----------



## B.G.

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hi can anyone here tell me about smart mark video please?
I was wondering:

- Are they official DVDs or copies?

- Do they come with real covers and disc art?

- Would you recommend buying DVDs from there?

If anyone can answer me this it would be great as I'm thinking of getting some of the CZW Best Of The Best tournaments

thanks


----------



## KENTA

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Dude, get Final Battle 2005 just for Ki/KENTA - it's *****.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



B.G. said:


> Hi can anyone here tell me about smart mark video please?
> I was wondering:
> 
> - Are they official DVDs or copies?
> 
> - Do they come with real covers and disc art?
> 
> - Would you recommend buying DVDs from there?
> 
> If anyone can answer me this it would be great as I'm thinking of getting some of the CZW Best Of The Best tournaments
> 
> thanks


They are official DVD's.

They do come with cover art and disc art.

I would recommend IWA MS: "We're No Joke" and "2004 Ted Petty Invitational"


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I am going to make a VHS order today if my Dad lets me use his credit card. This my my list so far....

The Era Of Honor Begins
ROH Reborn Stage One
ROH Reborn Stage Two
Night Of Tribute
Tag Wars 2006

I can't decide between The Battle Lines Are Drawn, Round Robin Robin Challenge III or Frontiers Of Honor. Any suggestions?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

just got Vendetta and Night Of Tribute of ebay (sorry david i outbid you) what do people think of these shows were they any good


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> just got Vendetta and *Night Of Tribute of ebay (sorry david i outbid you)* what do people think of these shows were they any good


Shit ..... You will have to let me know what it's like when you watch it.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



david2006efc said:


> Shit ..... You will have to let me know what it's like when you watch it.


Hey, just thought I'd let you know you can bid on Vendetta and Night of Tribute at ROH's eBay section.

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZringofhonorwrestling


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Hey, just thought I'd let you know you can bid on Vendetta and Night of Tribute at ROH's eBay section.
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZringofhonorwrestling


Yeah thanks I noticed that and I'm already watching them 

Edit: the price they are on now though is to much already because the postage was only 75p on the ones Platt222 beat me on


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> just got Vendetta and Night Of Tribute of ebay (sorry david i outbid you) what do people think of these shows were they any good


My first ROH show that I ever watched was Night of Tribute, which I just finished today. 

I thought it was a pretty good show with Sydal/Daniels/Styles, Lethal/Joe vs. Aries/Strong, and the main event, I'm won't ruin it for you.

While I heard other shows are much better, I was still very impressed with the product. I think you'll be pleased with the show.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Finally, I made my first order from ROH after convincing my Dad that using the credit card over ROHwrestling.com isn't unreliable, lol. 

I bought 6 VHS to start with, before I get onto some of the later DVD stuff. 

The Era Of Honor Begins
The Battle Lines Are Drawn
ROH Reborn Stage One
ROH Reborn Stage Two
Night Of Tribute
Tag Wars 2006

Even better, I was meant to be paying for it all but I get it as a present and its not even my Birthday! 

How long before I should expect this order to arrive to Australia?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Night of Tribute is an all around very solid show, but at the same time its not a standout show like say a Supercard of Honor, so concitering that Night of Tribute is for lack of a better term is an "Average" show just goes to show how good the ROH product is. Vendetta all around isn't as solid a show but is actually a better show because it has one of the greatest (if not the greatest) matches in ROH history, Strong vs. Danielson II as well as a great 8-Man tag Embassy of Rave, Shelly, Abyss, and Nana vs GenNext of Aries, Sydal, Evans, and AJ Styles.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

MBL, on Australian day schedule.... baring any public holidays or anything...

i usually order on Sunday, and they arive on Monday.... 8 days


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anyone seen FIP: Impact of Honor yet. It came out like 2 weeks ago. -Mystery-, Homicide??


----------



## Fijian Warrior

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yep, very fast shipping to Australia. For the price, I was really surprised at how quick it arrived. Ive had people on ebay try to charge me US$30+ for the same service.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I need help picking out a few shows for my next order and I was looking for peoples opinions on which 3 shows I should order along with DBD 4, I'd appreciate the help

Road to the Title
Crowning a Champion
Generation Next
War of the Wire 
Stalemate
All Star Extravaganza II
Danger, Danger - Best of Spanky


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> just got Vendetta and Night Of Tribute of ebay (sorry david i outbid you) what do people think of these shows were they any good


Hopefully they are good because I had won last week's auction for them. Paid on Thursday with a money order (which I will never do again as it cost me an extra 10 bucks), so it will probably take two weeks for me to recieve, since I sent my payment via mail.


----------



## B.G.

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> They are official DVD's.
> 
> They do come with cover art and disc art.
> 
> I would recommend IWA MS: "We're No Joke" and "2004 Ted Petty Invitational"


thanks very much I am going to look into making an order now


----------



## B.G.

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sorry I forgot to ask are the DVDs from Smart Mark Video region 0 as I live in the UK and I would need either region 0 or region 2?

thanks


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Honor and Fijian Warrior. I wish a few better shows were still in stock on VHS but can't complain for the price I got them at. 

Has anyone ordered Death Before Dishonor IV? I am desperate to see the COD Match and Styles/Richards.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just put in a pretty big order I cant wait for it to arrive, I think I got some really good shows:

Ring Of Homicide
Super Card of Honor
DBDH 4
100th Show
Better Then our Best
4th Anniversary Show
Final Battle 
Manhattan Mayhem
Dissension

Just wondering whats the 4th Aniversary showand Dissension like? I have heard good things about all the other shows but nothing much about those two.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thisskateboarding said:


> I just put in a pretty big order I cant wait for it to arrive, I think I got some really good shows:
> 
> Ring Of Homicide
> Super Card of Honor
> DBDH 4
> 100th Show
> Better Then our Best
> 4th Anniversary Show
> Final Battle
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Dissension
> 
> Just wondering whats the 4th Aniversary showand Dissension like? I have heard good things about all the other shows but nothing much about those two.


You got some good shows I have all of those except DBD 4 and there all at least solid to great shows, I thought 4YAS was better than BTOB honestly but its a close call between the 2, Dissention is probably the 2nd weakest show in the group behind 100th show (depending on what FB you got but I'm assuming 05) but its still good


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> You got some good shows I have all of those except DBD 4 and there all at least solid to great shows, I thought 4YAS was better than BTOB honestly but its a close call between the 2, Dissention is probably the 2nd weakest show in the group behind 100th show (depending on what FB you got but I'm assuming 05) but its still good


Yeah I got FB 05, Im glad you think 4YAS is up their with BTOB because Ive heard good things about that show and liked the card on 4YAS so thought I may aswell grab that one to.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Top 4 of 2006 DVDS Listed Below(Has atleast seen 8 Shows from the list)

Hell Freezes Over
Tag Wars 2006
Dissension
Unscripted II
Fourth Year Anniversary
Arena Warfare
Best In The World
The 100th Show
Weekend Of Champions Night 1
Weekend Of Champions Night 2
How We Roll
Destiny
In Your Face
Throwdown
Chi-Town Struggle
Death Before Dishonor 4

Questions:

Do any of these dvds rank up with the triple shot weekend?

Does Fourth Year Anniversary only have slow paced mat wrestling?

Are any of these in the top 15 ROH dvds ever?

Are Final Battle 2005, Vendetta, Steel Cage Warfare, & Unforgettable all better then the 2006 shows listed?


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have just made an order for:

The Era Of Honor Begins
Crowning A Champion
Main Event Spectacles
At Our Best
Testing The Limit
Ring Of Homicide
Death Before Dishonor IV

Good order?

I'm trying to expand my collection over all the years not just the newer stuff.
The order came to $119 so that I get the free overseas shipping!


----------



## showtimeDD

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos Theory said:


> I have just made an order for:
> 
> The Era Of Honor Begins
> Crowning A Champion
> Main Event Spectacles
> At Our Best
> Testing The Limit
> Ring Of Homicide
> Death Before Dishonor IV
> 
> Good order?
> 
> I'm trying to expand my collection over all the years not just the newer stuff.
> The order came to $119 so that I get the free overseas shipping!


It looks pretty good. Era of Honor Begins was an ok show, amazing main event. Spectacles was a pretty solid show, especially the last three or four matches. Ring of Homicide is suppost to be really good, and Death Before Dishonor IV should be amazing.


----------



## KENTA

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos Theory said:


> I have just made an order for:
> 
> The Era Of Honor Begins
> Crowning A Champion
> Main Event Spectacles
> At Our Best
> Testing The Limit
> Ring Of Homicide
> Death Before Dishonor IV
> 
> Good order?
> 
> I'm trying to expand my collection over all the years not just the newer stuff.
> The order came to $119 so that I get the free overseas shipping!


Yep, good but DBD VI, CAC, TEOHB, and TTL are all 1 match shows.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

 I ordered 4 DVD's two weeks ago and nothing. I emailed ROH 4 days ago and no reply!


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> I ordered 4 DVD's two weeks ago and nothing. I emailed ROH 4 days ago and no reply!


What did you order?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Top 4 of 2006 DVDS Listed Below(Has atleast seen 8 Shows from the list)
> 
> *Hell Freezes Over*
> Tag Wars 2006
> Dissension
> Unscripted II
> *Fourth Year Anniversary*
> Arena Warfare
> Best In The World
> The 100th Show
> Weekend Of Champions Night 1
> *Weekend Of Champions Night 2*
> How We Roll
> *Destiny*
> In Your Face
> Throwdown
> Chi-Town Struggle
> Death Before Dishonor 4
> 
> Questions:
> 
> Do any of these dvds rank up with the triple shot weekend?
> 
> Does Fourth Year Anniversary only have slow paced mat wrestling?
> 
> Are any of these in the top 15 ROH dvds ever?
> 
> Are Final Battle 2005, Vendetta, Steel Cage Warfare, & Unforgettable all better then the 2006 shows listed?


1st Question - the highlighted ones are the best shows from this year that aren't the triple shot shows (with the exception I haven't seen Unscripted II, How We Roll or DBD 4), 4YAS has a nice brawl right in the middle and a great tag team main event I actually slightly like 4YAS better than BTOB but I'll be in the minority about that. 

Final Battle 2005, Vendetta and Unforgettable are all awesome shows, 3 of the best in 2005 easily, I think there better than most of the 2006 shows you have listed. I personally don't care for Steel Cage Warfare all that much aside from Danielson vs Romero, and the 2nd half of SCW


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What do you think of Tag Wars 2006?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I personally liked it, I mean not the best show but its solid enough, but it does get lost in the shuffle of all the good shows this year, there's worse shows and better shows. The show slows down a bit in the middle but Ki vs Daniels, Aries & Strong vs Lethal & Danielson was good and the trios matches were fun. In the very 1st match of the night 5 or so minutes into the match Jack Evans hits one of the coolest spots I've ever seen.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> What do you think of Tag Wars 2006?


Its a decent show nothing to special besides the Main event match up and Low Ki and Christopher Daniels had a good stiff match up.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



B.G. said:


> Sorry I forgot to ask are the DVDs from Smart Mark Video region 0 as I live in the UK and I would need either region 0 or region 2?
> 
> thanks


Yeah I was wondering this too can anyone help?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

can someone give me a rating for the Futrue Is Now is it worth getting


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I need help picking out a few shows for my next order and I was looking for peoples opinions on which 3 shows I should order along with DBD 4, I'd appreciate the help
> 
> Road to the Title
> Crowning a Champion
> Generation Next
> War of the Wire
> Stalemate
> All Star Extravaganza II
> Danger, Danger - Best of Spanky


Thought I'd try again but this time but post at a reasonable time of day.

Future is Now(***1/2) is an solid show, but nothing super special


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

can anyone tell me the estimated time that War of the Wire 2 will be coming out on dvd.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

does anyone know what this bot arm thing is that will be on the war of the wire 2 dvd?

From my understanding its a camera on a bot arm, but what angle will it be? Anyone else think it will suck if its going to look down at the ring.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think with this bot thing, they shouldn't fix something that isn't broken


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm not sure Honor but I guess it will have some nice angles threwout the match up something new for ROH.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Hey Homi my PM box is stuffed.....

But to answer your question, no Shelton Benjamin isnt on the list.

He has the potential to be, but i feel that the wwe havent given him appropriate situations and time to showcase just how good he can be.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

So dam true Honor.

Has anyone ordered DBD 4 yet?


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> So dam true Honor.
> 
> Has anyone ordered DBD 4 yet?


I ordered DBDH 4 first day it came out so It should be here anyday now cant wait to see it!

Also anyone got any clue as to when War of the Wire 2 comes out because ill definetely be making another order when it does.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> So dam true Honor.
> 
> Has anyone ordered DBD 4 yet?


I have also ordered DBD4 and am expecting it any day now!

I was wondering can anyone tell me:

- what region are the DVDs from Smart Mark Video?

- is there any websites that sell good quality japanese DVDs from promotions such as AJPW, NJPW & FMW from the 1990's?

if anyone can help thanks


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

nah DBD4 is on my list, but so are 4 other shows, and im probably going to be waiting for them all.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm trying to wait until they release more shows so I can use the buy and get one free sale.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos Theory said:


> I have also ordered DBD4 and am expecting it any day now!
> 
> I was wondering can anyone tell me:
> 
> - what region are the DVDs from Smart Mark Video?
> 
> -* is there any websites that sell good quality japanese DVDs from promotions such as AJPW, NJPW & FMW from the 1990's?*
> 
> if anyone can help thanks


Ivpvideos.com very cheap only 2.99 a movie I just got the "Best of James Gibson" and "The best of American Dragon" Havent watched yet but I will tell you when I do.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is Straight Shootin' With Samoa Joe any good?

From the promos I've seen him cut, I've really liked his stuff. I've yet to watch many ROH shows however. So if I get the DVD, will it ruin the matches? Is the DVD any good?


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> Ivpvideos.com very cheap only 2.99 a movie I just got the "Best of James Gibson" and "The best of American Dragon" Havent watched yet but I will tell you when I do.


thanks for that i'll check it out


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

there isnt a shoot with Danielson is there?


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Honor I have looked everywhere and I havent seen one.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Im looking to get the rest of the "Milestone Series" as I only need Arena Warfare and Best in the World but was if anyone could tell me what those shows are like.

Just wondering if I should bother getting those or just get some other good shows instead.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thisskateboarding said:


> Im looking to get the rest of the "Milestone Series" as I only need Arena Warfare and Best in the World but was if anyone could tell me what those shows are like.
> 
> Just wondering if I should bother getting those or just get some other good shows instead.


Best in the World is a good show, Briscoe vs Strong/Evans and KENTA/Marufuji vs Joe/Dragon make it worth watching alone.
Arena Warfare, ehh well besides Shelly vs Danielson(just download this match if you can find it) and the last 5 mins nothing too special, you can pass this show up unless you want to complete the Milestone collection.

Hell Freezes Over from January this year is a good show and its sorta the start of the CZW fued if you would be interested, Styles vs Sydal is an amazing match, with all of these so called MOTY canadates we have at every show this year its a shame this match is never brought up cause IMO it Sydal's best match and the best AJ has done since 2003


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Any news on when War of the Wire comes out I'm hoping for next week.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Im hoping for this friday. Im not going to buy it in any case, i just want them to hurry along so i can get the august shows


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

A lot of people say they are going to just download the Barbwire match.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> A lot of people say they are going to just download the Barbwire match.


That'd be dumb because the whole card was actually very solid. Aries/Danielson/Homicide/Delirious, McGuinness/Cabana, Strong & Evans/Briscoes, and Daniels/Sydal.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just ordered

IWS MS 'We're No Joke' and CZW Best Of The Best 6 from Smart Mark Video

Can't wait for War Of The Wire 2!!


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Best in the World is a good show, Briscoe vs Strong/Evans and KENTA/Marufuji vs Joe/Dragon make it worth watching alone.
> Arena Warfare, ehh well besides Shelly vs Danielson(just download this match if you can find it) and the last 5 mins nothing too special, you can pass this show up unless you want to complete the Milestone collection.
> 
> Hell Freezes Over from January this year is a good show and its sorta the start of the CZW fued if you would be interested, Styles vs Sydal is an amazing match, with all of these so called MOTY canadates we have at every show this year its a shame this match is never brought up cause IMO it Sydal's best match and the best AJ has done since 2003


I had heard Arena Warfare wasnt that great might eventually get it with the buy 3 get one free deal or something Best in the World sounds decent though.

Ive seen afew mathes from Hell freezes Over and they were decent might look into it.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Do ROH normally add a few more shows to the $10 DVD sale every month? The latest show in the last one was Homecoming and I am looking to get the show after that, Redemption for the next sale. 

Also, if I have already seen Danielson/Strong and Blood Generation/DoFixer from Supercard Of Honor, is it worth getting the whole show?


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is the whole show of Fight Of The Century great or just the main event.
I hope it comes out when the next Buy3get1free sale is back. Can't wait for a DBD4 Review to see if it is worth getting. 

I hope DBD4 & FOTC rank up with ATLEAST Dragon Gate Challenge or ATLEAST close. I am scared to get some shows from 2005 becuase they might go on the 10 dollar sale. Anything could happen cause Manhattan mayhem because a 10 dollar dvd during the sale. I suppose for the next 10 dollar sale they will expand it to Early September 2005 shows.

I've been pretty busy over the last couple weeks so I only have watched 2 full dvds and 3 Matches from Better Than Our Best. So far there hasn't been a below average match on BTOB.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> *Is the whole show of Fight Of The Century great or just the main event.
> I hope it comes out when the next Buy3get1free sale is back. Can't wait for a DBD4 Review to see if it is worth getting.*
> 
> I hope DBD4 & FOTC rank up with ATLEAST Dragon Gate Challenge or ATLEAST close. I am scared to get some shows from 2005 becuase they might go on the 10 dollar sale. Anything could happen cause Manhattan mayhem because a 10 dollar dvd during the sale. I suppose for the next 10 dollar sale they will expand it to Early September 2005 shows.
> 
> I've been pretty busy over the last couple weeks so I only have watched 2 full dvds and 3 Matches from Better Than Our Best. So far there hasn't been a below average match on BTOB.


Yea FOTC is a great show IMO the main event match is ***** stars easily, than you have another great match with KENTA vs Davey Richards which is one of KENTA's best matches in ROH that ranks up with his encounter with Low Ki, the undercard is decent as well you get a fast paced UE and a real good 4CS I say this show is a must have.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Yea FOTC is a great show IMO the main event match is ***** stars easily, than you have another great match with KENTA vs Davey Richards which is one of KENTA's best matches in ROH that ranks up with his encounter with Low Ki, the undercard is decent as well you get a fast paced UE and a real good 4CS I say this show is a must have.


Agreed, I think that was KENTA's best singles match in ROH, tied with his encounter with Low Ki almost. Here's a quick star rating for FOTC, which is NOT a one-show event!

Colt Cabana vs Sal Rinauro- **
Four Corner Survival- ***1/2
Ultimate Endurance- ***1/2
Corino/Pearce vs Homicide/Whitmer- ***1/2 (maybe not as good on DVD, great live though, Homicide and Corino brawled next to me)
KENTA vs Davey Richards- ****
Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson- *****

And I CAN'T WAIT TO GET DBDIV ON DVD! I loved the COD match and the Pure Title match so much. Just got back from vacation to see it's on sale...time for Next Day shipping!


----------



## theXYZ123

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I ordered DBD4 on Friday and I was wondering when I might get it. I live in New Jersey so if anyone could answer my question I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Agreed, I think that was KENTA's best singles match in ROH, tied with his encounter with Low Ki almost. Here's a quick star rating for FOTC, which is NOT a one-show event!
> 
> Colt Cabana vs Sal Rinauro- **
> Four Corner Survival- ***1/2
> Ultimate Endurance- ***1/2
> Corino/Pearce vs Homicide/Whitmer- ***1/2 (maybe not as good on DVD, great live though, Homicide and Corino brawled next to me)
> KENTA vs Davey Richards- ****
> Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson- *****
> 
> And I CAN'T WAIT TO GET DBDIV ON DVD! I loved the COD match and the Pure Title match so much. Just got back from vacation to see it's on sale...time for Next Day shipping!


Oh no way, this is already coming out on DVD!! Sweet i have got to see Davey vs KENTA and the Homicide Match. Of course Joe vs Danielson too but i know that is great This might be my first ROH dvd i will get. Also Homicide you took my gif, i was going to request that! I was also going to put the same text by it too I was laughing my ass off when i saw Shelton with all of the divas, great moment.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



theXYZ123 said:


> I ordered DBD4 on Friday and I was wondering when I might get it. I live in New Jersey so if anyone could answer my question I'd really appreciate it.


Usually comes REALLY fast, like 2-3 days which is awesome, but my last order (last month or something) took about a week and I had it on second day shipping. Hopefully they're back on track soon, so the DVD should come tomorrow for you.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey spart when did the Joe/Danielson event happen? wasn't it just a few weeks ago? Damn ROH comes out with them fast, PWG takes a long time for there dvds to come out, that sucks because i want the one i was on. Also what was the title for the Joe vs Danielson event? Was it the fight of the century?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Hey spart when did the Joe/Danielson event happen? wasn't it just a few weeks ago? Damn ROH comes out with them fast, PWG takes a long time for there dvds to come out, that sucks because i want the one i was on. Also what was the title for the Joe vs Danielson event? Was it the fight of the century?


Fight of the Century isn't out...won't be for another 8 weeks or so 

DBDIV just came out, though.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Fight of the Century isn't out...won't be for another 8 weeks or so
> 
> DBDIV just came out, though.


It'll be out by GBH V weekend. Which is about another 3 weeks.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> It'll be out by GBH V weekend. Which is about another 3 weeks.


SERIOUSLY?! SUPER SERIOUSLY?!

Oh my God, if it's out by that weekend...I'll get to watch the greatest thing ever on 9/16 and then go home and watch the second greatest thing ever with FOTC!!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> SERIOUSLY?! SUPER SERIOUSLY?!
> 
> Oh my God, if it's out by that weekend...I'll get to watch the greatest thing ever on 9/16 and then go home and watch the second greatest thing ever with FOTC!!


That'd be my guess. I mean the event happened on 8/5 and GBH V weekend would be 6 weeks later.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Fight of the Century isn't out...won't be for another 8 weeks or so
> 
> DBDIV just came out, though.


Thanks bro, i could still wait anyways, i don't have any money yet anyways 

Plus i want to save up so i can get a PWG and ROH dvd at the same time, i can't pass up a PWG dvd when i have the chance man.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anybody got Colt Cabana's Euroean Vacation Tour? Would you reccomend it?


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Alrights, now that section for Danielson's elbows got me hyped for a Danielson and Nigel match. I want to know how there match was from earlier this year from Night of the Champions and wether or not the DVD is worth it.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Since there is a Buy 3 Get 1 free at the show this weekend I need a little help. Here's the three I'm buying and I need help on the last one.

1. Throwdown
2. Chi-Town Struggle
3. Death Before Dishonor 4
4. ???

I'm looking for a shoot becuase I am all caught up on the new shows. Here are the one I ALREADY have.

Joe & Punk
Sandman & Raven (Both)
Christian
Cabana & Punk

So what would you guys recommend. I was thinking of Styles & Daniels.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Since there is a Buy 3 Get 1 free at the show this weekend I need a little help. Here's the three I'm buying and I need help on the last one.
> 
> 1. Throwdown
> 2. Chi-Town Struggle
> 3. Death Before Dishonor 4
> 4. ???
> 
> I'm looking for a shoot becuase I am all caught up on the new shows. Here are the one I ALREADY have.
> 
> Joe & Punk
> Sandman & Raven (Both)
> Christian
> Cabana & Punk
> 
> So what would you guys recommend. I was thinking of Styles & Daniels.


SS w/ Steve Corino. Insightful and hilarious. Bought this since I'm a huge Corino fan, and plus after hearing the Corino story from SS w/ Joe/Punk I had to hear what Corino talks about. Just a great shoot.

By the way dman, how was SS w/ Raven/Sandman Vol. 2? As good as Vol. 1? Also, how was Cabana/Punk?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> SS w/ Steve Corino. Insightful and hilarious. Bought this since I'm a huge Corino fan, and plus after hearing the Corino story from SS w/ Joe/Punk I had to hear what Corino talks about. Just a great shoot.
> 
> By the way dman, how was SS w/ Raven/Sandman Vol. 2? As good as Vol. 1? Also, how was Cabana/Punk?


Raven & Sandman Vol. 2 was good but not as good as Vol. 1. Raven & Sandman didn't really talk a lot about wrestling. Cabana & Punk is a great shoot for all Punk or Cabana fans.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah Corino was up there for ones I would get. Its between Corino, Styles & Daniels, and Storm.

Raven & Sandman Vol. 2 was not as good as the first. It had nothing to do with wrestling. It was good but I wouldnt recommend it.

Cabana & Punk was funny and I recommend this one. A lot of good stories about getting into wrestling and working the indys.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Do Straight Shooting DVD's have a picture or is it just audio? I remember downloading one and it was only the audio.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Do Straight Shooting DVD's have a picture or is it just audio? I remember downloading one and it was only the audio.


They show them talking


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
The one your probably thinking of is the Joe and Punk shoot, which someone uploaded with only audio for some reason


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I posted this question a while back, but it seems like an appropriate place to repost. Is the SS with Samoa Joe DVD any good? If I haven't seen any of his early matches, would it spoil them for me?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I love that DVD he talks about a lot of stuff from how he got into the business and guys he has trained like Cena.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone know what ROH shows have really good Steve Corino matches on them? FB2002 has caught my attention and wondering if anyone has a quick review on it, about to place my order for DBDIV and decided to get one more show as well.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I hate giving star reviews to shows that I havent watched in a while so I hope this is good. FB02 was a good show nothing to special with having a weak undercard besides The SAT vs The Prophecy and Punk vs Cabana the show really started to get good while getting into the main event matches. Paul London had a good match with the than ROH champion Xavier, The 4 way main event match is a great it went the distance I think around 40 minutes. The show also furthered the Homicide/Corino feud threwout the night.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

When do you think the next ten dollar sale is coming out.

For my birthday I got

Crowing a Champion(Because I have Road to the title)
Glory By Honor 3(I was hoping for 4)
Punk:The Final Chapter(Getting ready to right a review)
100th Show(Proably the last one I'm going to watch
Throwdown(I had to see Kenta vs. Roderick again)
Best of Colt Cabana
Best of Second City Saints
Best of American Dragon(Ivpvideos.com)
Best of James Gibson(Ivpvideos.com)

40$. Which I'm getting a family guy thing which is 20 so I think I might be getting Ring of Homicide.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The 10 dollar sale will probably come out at the beginning of next month.


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

_I've Been Thinking of Getting Some ROH DVDs. I Want To Just Start With One and Then Work My Way Up.

What Do You Think Will Be The Best DVD to get 1st?_


----------



## showtimeDD

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



StraightEdge said:


> _I've Been Thinking of Getting Some ROH DVDs. I Want To Just Start With One and Then Work My Way Up.
> 
> What Do You Think Will Be The Best DVD to get 1st?_


Supercard of Honor is an amazing event. It has a stacked lineup, featuring the 5* Dragon Gate 6man tag and a 56 minute Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title match. The rest of the card is just as good.


----------



## KENTA

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



StraightEdge said:


> _I've Been Thinking of Getting Some ROH DVDs. I Want To Just Start With One and Then Work My Way Up.
> 
> What Do You Think Will Be The Best DVD to get 1st?_


Supercard is good for 3 matches - the rest = pretty bad.
Better than our best is a great all round show. Get that.
Also pick up Chi town struggle, Dragon gate challenge, Final battle 2005 and Ring of homicide.

Best to get 1st - probably Final Battle 2005. Its the oldest out of my mini list and is an awesome all round show with (IMCO) a ***** match on it.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

NEW MERCHANDISE!!!!


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

is the August 4th event good for anyone that saw it live. I've asked alot of questions in this thread to make sure I get a good order and have cancelled out alot of dvds.

Nowhere To Run-I just remembered I watched most of the matches on the computer.

Final Showdown-Watched the whole event on the computer

Final Battle 2005-Downloaded the Dragon Match & Ki vs KENTA and watched it a couple times. 

The beginning 2006 shows sound great but nowhere close to Triple Shot and I don't want to fall behind. 

Weekend Of Champions Night One Sounds decent but not a must buy!

Weekend Of Champions Night Two-I downloaded three matches from it

Ring Of Homicide-I have alrealdy

How We Roll-Watched the main event and haven't heard great things about it.

Destiny-Watched 2 matches off it and the main event

In Your Face-The main event sort of was a let down. 

Throwdown-Doesn't sound as good as Chi-Town Struggle and saw Strong-KENTA
---------------------------------------------------------------------
So I'm Thinking
1. Chi-Town Struggle
2. Death Before Dishonor 4
3. Fight Of The Century(If it comes out by the get one free sale, It might cause Death Before Dishonor came out 30-35 days after the show was live)
4. Freebie 

*For The Freebie I might get August 4th event or the best out of Throwdown-Destiny-In Your Face(If none of those are must haves then maybe I just get Chi-Town, FOTC & DBD4 in the 20% sale!


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I will probaly pass on this DVD but it looks good if you havent seen those matches.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Damn, FOTC isn't going to be out for awhile. By the time it comes around Free Shipping sale will be back and I don't like that one to much because the price comes out 10 dollars more(if you get 4 dvds) for me then the get one free and 20% off. 

I think i'll just wait until Glory For Honor 5(i think) comes out and make an order in October. Shit!


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

OMG! 20 minutes after I place my order Best of CM Punk. Vol 3 comes out! ACK!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> OMG! 20 minutes after I place my order Best of CM Punk. Vol 3 comes out! ACK!


Just cancel your order.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Just cancel your order.


Nah, I just realized I have all but three matches from that Best Of DVD on other DVDs, and the three matches I don't have are on shows I was planning on getting anyway. Thank God!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hopefully my order of Death Before Dishonor IV (DVD), Frontiers of Honor (VHS), Empire State Showdown (VHS), Reborn Stage 1 (VHS), Reborn Stage 2 (VHS), Round Robin Challenge III (VHS), and Reborn: Completion (VHS) come in tomorrow. Then I'll be buying the McMahon DVD this weekend so I'll have tons of shit to watch before I go back to school.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I am planning on putting an order in and so far have decided on 
DBD IV
CM Punk Vol 3
SS With The Women Of Honor

but i can't decide what to get for my forth im thinking maybe the best of Aries or the best of Paul London but any other reccomendations would be welcome i have all the shows from the Showdown in Motown and several others from 2005


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

EDIT: Sorry Double Post


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Back by popular demand is the Ring of Honor Buy 3, Get 1 Free Sale on all ROH DVD's at www.rohwrestling.com. Please read all the details below before placing your order:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free item for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Double DVD sets can not be used as your free selection unless they are the lowest priced item you are ordering.
> 3) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 4) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
> 5) This offer is only good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin VHS & DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/.
> 
> THIS SALE WILL BE IN EFFECT AT THE LIVE RING OF HONOR SHOWS THIS WEEKEND IN ST. PAUL AND CHICAGO!!!
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Wednesday, August 30th at 10pm EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed thru the website.
> 
> Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor titles and Straight Shootin' titles.
> 
> The following items are now in stock and available to order in the NEW RELEASES section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues (DVD)
> 
> The legacy of CM Punk continues to grow as this superstar takes on his fiercest competition yet on this Best Of DVD. See some of the most historic bouts in CM Punk's career from his epic match of the year battles against Samoa Joe to his violent feud against Jimmy Rave. This is a must for anyone that wants to know what CM Punk is all about.
> 1. CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe...World Title Classic 6/12/04 (final 15 minutes)
> 2. CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe...Joe vs. Punk II 10/16/04 (final 15 minutes)
> 3. CM Punk & Ace Steel vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (No DQ Match)...Weekend of Thunder Night 2 11/6/04
> 4. CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe...All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04
> 5. CM Punk vs. Alex Shelley...Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2- Dayton, OH 2/25/05
> 6. CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave...Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3- Chicago Ridge, IL 2/26/05
> 7. CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave (Dog Collar Match)...Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05
> 8. CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong...The Future Is Now 6/12/05
> 9. CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave (Steel Cage Grudge Match)...Nowhere To Run 5/14/05
> 
> Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon (DVD)
> 
> Straight Shootin' With Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon sees these two managerial legends sit down for an open, honest and informative shoot interview. This shoot features Cornette interviewing Dillon about his entire career from his start to early territories to The Four Horsemen to WWE and WCW. You'll get all the inside scoops in this one.
> 
> Wrestling history is preserved on this DVD as Dillon starts out talking about how The Original Sheik gave him his first break in Detroit. From there Dillon goes into detail about working in Florida, Texas, Australia and Canada. Cornette is great at getting Dillon to really go into detail on every subject.
> 
> This shoot also focuses on Dillon's time in the NWA working for the Crocketts. You'll hear all about The Four Horsemen years as Cornette gets Dillon to really give all the inside information. From working with Ric Flair to leaving NWA, Dillon holds nothing back.
> 
> Cornette then gets Dillon to give all the scoops on being part of Vince McMahon's inner circle in WWE. Dillon gives his honest thoughts on Vince, Shane McMahon, Pat Patterson and the other higher ups in WWE. The conversation then turns to Dillon's WCW years. Dillon explains what went wrong with WCW and holds nothing back when it comes to the infamous Jim Herd.
> 
> If you are a fan of either Cornette or Dillon then this shoot is a must for you. This is one interview that all fans should watch as you will learn about the business and live through wrestling history. Straight Shootin' With Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon is the only place to see two of wrestling's greatest minds talk openly about the industry.
> 
> Full Impact Pro ’Heatstroke '06 Night 1’ Inverness, FL 7/7/06 DVD
> 
> Bryan Danielson defends the FIP Title against Colt Cabana, Homicide vs. Shingo Takagi in an international dream match, Davey Richards vs. BJ Whitmer, & more.
> 1. Canadian Cougar vs. Kenny King
> 2. Sal Rinauro vs. Alex Pourteau vs. Kory Chavis (Triple Threat Match)
> 3. Homicide vs. Shingo Takagi (International Dream Match)
> 4. Davey Richards vs. BJ Whitmer
> 5. Steve Madison & Chasyn Rance vs. Erick Stevens & Seth Delay
> 6. Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana (FIP Heayweight Title Match)
> 7. Black Market vs. The Heartbreak Express (FIP Tag Team Title Match - Anything Goes)
> 
> Knockouts: The Ladies of TNA Wrestling Vol. 1 DVD
> 
> This is the TNA DVD release every red-blooded male has been waiting for the lovely knockouts of Total Nonstop Action! The sexy femme fatales of TNA Wrestling Christy Hemme, Traci, Gail Kim and Jackie are guaranteed to heat up your screen as they show off their sensual curves in and out the ring!
> 
> -Video of the ladies almost baring-all in bikinis!
> -See the Knockouts kicking butt inside the ring!
> -Interviews with Christy, Traci, Gail and Jackie!
> -Exclusive footage of Christy's first night in TNA!
> -An introduction of ringside vixen SoCal Val!
> -All this and more!!!
> 
> Christy Hemme - Got a thing for red heads? They dont come any sexier than Christy Hemme! Prior to joining TNA Wrestling, Christy Hemme graced the cover of Playboy as their Playmate in April 2005. Also a star of the popular Lingerie Bowl, this fiery vixen is one of the most popular babes in Professional Wrestling today!
> 
> Traci - Youll fall in love with this buxom brunette the second you set eyes on her! Traci has been a part of TNA since 2003, becoming a successful manager for several wrestling stars. After all, who wouldnt be motivated with herin their corner? But, dont be fooled by her stunning beauty - shes not afraid to use her amazing assets to get what she wants!
> 
> Gail Kim - A former womens wrestling champion as well as an international fitness model, Gail Kim is just as lethal as she is sexy! A master of submission style wrestling, Gail has trained with some of the best in the sport of wrestling during her in-ring career. Incredibly persuasive, but highly volatile, Gail Kim can mix it up with the best!
> 
> Jackie - Everyones All-American beauty, Jackie was voted by TNA fans as Knockout Of The Year in 2005! A former track and field star, this stunning blonde isnt afraid to use her athletic prowess to catfight in the ring. Outspoken with plenty of attitude, Jackie is definitely one beauty you dont want to say the wrong thing to!
> 
> MXPW Lords of the Ring Tag Team Tournament 4/29/06 (2 Disc Set)
> 
> Two night Lords of the Ring Tag Team Tournament featuring Jay & Mark Briscoe, Low Ki & Homicide, The SAT, The Naturals, Trent Acid & Chasyn Raynce, Modern Day Theory, Black Market, & The Heartbreak Express.
> 
> Disc 1
> Preshow
> 1. Black Market vs. Heartbreak Express w/ So Cal Val
> 2. Modern Day Theory w/ Amy Vitale vs. The Naturals
> 3. SAT vs Trent Acid & Chasyn Rance
> 4. Briscoes vs. Homicide & Low Ki
> 
> Disc 2
> 5. Tag Team Tournament Semi-Finals
> 6. Tag Team Tournament Semi-Finals
> 7. Kahagas vs. Kenny King
> 8. Chaz vs. The Warlord
> 9. Tag Team Tournament Finals
> 
> Christy Hemme Shoot Interview DVD-R
> 
> The former WWE Diva Search winner, Playboy cover model, and newest TNA Knockout, Christy Hemme sits down for a one-on-one interview that uncovers the secrets you've always wanted to know about this heart-stopping beauty.
> 
> For a full list of topics discussed in this interview check out the description for this title in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> UWF-TNA ’Monsters Ball’ 6/10/06 Double DVD-R
> 
> Features a Monsters Ball 3 Way Match with Samoa Joe vs. Abyss vs. Phino, AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels vs. America's Most Wanted, Homicide vs. Jerry Lynn, Jeff Jarrett vs. Jay Lethal, Team 3D vs. James Gang, & more.
> 1. Shark Boy vs. Petey Williams
> 2. Jerry Lynn vs. Homicide
> 3. "Simon Says" interview
> 4. Jeff Jarrett vs. Jay Lethal
> 5. Team 3D vs. The James Gang
> 6. Traci Brooks vs. Gail Kim with special referee Shark Boy
> 7. AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels vs. America's Most Wanted
> 8. Monsters Ball 3-Way Match: Samoa Joe vs. Rhino vs. Abyss
> 
> UWF-TNA ’Hardcore War’ 6/9/06 Double DVD-R
> 
> UWF-TNA supershow "Hardcore War" from New Alhambra Hall in Philadelphia, PA! Features an X-Division Title 3-Way with Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels.
> 1. Shark Boy vs. Simond Diamon
> 2. Jay Lethal vs. Sonjay Dutt
> 3. Brother Runt vs. Abyss
> 4. Traci Brooks vs. Gail Kim with special referee Christy Hemme
> 5. Rhino vs. Jeff Jarrett
> 6. Jerry Lynn vs. Petey Williams
> 7. X-Division Title 3-Way: Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels
> 8. Wild post-match brawl as America's Most Wanted attacked Styles & Daniels, bringing out The James Gang, and finally bringing out Team 3D!!!
> 
> UWF-TNA ’Memorial Day Showdown’ 5/27/06 DVD-R
> 
> UWF-TNA supershow from the Boys & Girls Club in Greensboro, NC! Hermie Sadler brings TNA Wrestling to the Gate City for a packed house in the heart of wrestling country on Memorial Day weekend. First ever "Spank a TNA Knockout" match as a lucky fan gets to spank the loser!!!
> 1. The Naturals vs. Team Canada (Bobby Roode & A1)
> 2. Ron Killins vs. Matt Bentley
> 3. Rhino & Kip James vs. Monty Brown & Petey Williams
> 4. Chris Sabin & Sonjay Dutt vs. America's Most Wanted
> 5. Amber O'Neal vs. Traci Brooks - Loser Gets Spanked!
> 6. Jeff Hardy vs. Eric Young
> 
> UWF-TNA ’Nascar Strikes Back’ 5/26/06 DVD-R
> 
> UWF-TNA supershow from Lake Norman High School in Mooresville, NC! "NASCAR Strikes Back" as Hermie Sadler and NASCAR on FOX broadcaster Jeff Hammond seek to even things up against Jeff Jarrett. This time TNA comes into the heart of NASCAR country, just outside the Charlotte race weekend on Memorial Day. A super energetic crowd roar with their approval for this great event!
> 1. Chris Sabin vs. Petey Williams
> 2. Sonjay Dutt & Amber O'Neal vs. Matt Bentley & Traci Brooks
> 3. The James Gang vs. Team Canada (Bobby Roode & A1)
> 4. Non Title: The Naturals vs. America's Most Wanted
> 5. Rhino vs. Monty Brown
> 6. Jeff Hardy & Ron Killings vs. Jeff Jarrett & Eric Young
> *Special Referee- Jeff Hammond
> 
> UWF-TNA ’Campus Invasion Night 2’ 4/15/06 DVD-R
> 
> Features a first time ever match with the NWA Champion Christian Cage vs. X-Division Champion Samoa Joe, AJ Styles vs. Jeff Hardy, plus much more.
> 1. The Naturals vs. America's Most Wanted
> 2. Amber O'Neal vs. Jacqueline
> 3. Team 3D vs. Maven & Matt Bentley
> 4. Christopher Daniels & Sonjay Dutt vs. Diamonds in the Rough
> 5. AJ Styles vs. Jeff Hardy
> 6. NWA Champion vs. X-Division Champion: Christian Cage vs. Samoa Joe
> 
> 
> UWF-TNA ’Campus Invasion Night 1’ 4/14/06 DVD-R
> 
> Features Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels, Christian Cage vs. Abyss, Team 3D vs. America's Most Wanted in a TLC Match, plus more.
> 1. The Naturals vs. Diamonds in the Rough
> 2. Sonjay Dutt vs. Matt Bentley
> 3. TLC Match: Team 3D vs. America's Most Wanted
> 4. Jeff Hardy & Amber O'Neal vs. Maven & Jacqueline
> 5. 3-Way X-Division Match: Samao Joe vs. AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels
> 6. Christian Cage vs. Abyss
> 
> UWF-TNA ’Winners Circle’ 4/1/06 DVD-R
> 
> UWF-TNA supershow from near the speedway in Martinsville, Virginia featuring a first-ever 8-Man Lumberjack Match with NASCAR stars as the lumberjacks!!! Darrell Waltrip, Michael Waltrip, Kyle Petty, Scott Riggs, and more!
> 
> 1. The Naturals vs. Diamonds in the Rough (Skipper & Young)
> 2. X-Division Three Way Challenge: Jerry Lynn vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Petey Williams
> 3. Kip James vs. Maven
> 4. 8-Man Lumberjack Match: NASCAR driver Hermie Sadler, NASCAR on FOX broadcaster Jeff Hammond & Team 3D vs. Jeff Jarrett, Eric Young & America's Most Wanted
> *NASCAR stars surround the ring as lumberjacks!
> 5. Jeff Hardy & Amber O'Neal vs. Matt Bentley & Traci Brooks
> 6. Hardcore Anything Goes: Rhino vs. Abyss
> 
> UWF-TNA ’Qualified For Action’ 3/31/06 DVD-R
> 
> UWF-TNA supershow from Averett University in Danville, Virginia featuring all the top stars of TNA Wrestling plus a special appearance by NASCAR on FOX broadcaster, Jeff Hammond!
> 
> 1. Jerry Lynn & Sonjay Dutt vs. Team Canada (Eric Young & Petey Williams)
> 2. Amber O'Neal vs. Traci Brooks (with Matt Bentley)
> 3. Non-Title Tag Match: The Naturals vs. America's Most Wanted
> 4. Hardcore Mayhem: Rhino vs. Abyss
> 5. Jeff Hardy & Kip James vs. Jeff Jarrett & Maven
> 6. Street Fight Match: Team 3D vs. Diamonds in the Rough (Elix Skipper & David Young)


New Merchandise from ROH and a buy 3 get 1 free sale.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I need someones help please. As all of you should no the buy 3 get 1 free sale is back.... Well anyway I told myself I would not put in another big order until around October when the UK shows were released well I need my ROH fix now so I'm going to make an order. I have chosen 6 but I don't know what other two to get. Can some people please suggest a few? Any ideas would be appreciated. Preferbly (sp?) any other 2005 - 2006 shows that I haven't got.



My latest order (need 2 more added to it) said:


> Manhatten Mayhem
> Glory By Honor IV
> Vendetta
> Night Of Tribute
> Final Battle 2005
> Death Before Dishonor IV





My ROH DVD Collection said:


> Straight Shootin' with Steve Corino
> 
> Best of CM Punk Better Than You
> Best of Spanky Danger Danger
> 
> Road To The Title
> Final Battle 2003
> Nowhere To Run
> Death Before Dishonor
> Punk The Final Chapter
> Fourth Anniversary Show
> Arena Warfare
> Best In The World
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Supercard Of Honor
> Better Than Our Best
> The 100th Show
> How We Roll
> Ring Of Homicide
> Destiny
> In Yor Face
> Throwdown
> Chi-town Struggle


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

David I would get Crowing of a Champion since you have Road to the title, and Glory by Honor 3 I really liked the show. There a little bit older but if only new then
Final Battle 05 Kenta vs. Ki and Danielson vs. Marfuji, also The new best of CM Punk looks good Ive seen most of the matches on it.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> David I would get Crowing of a Champion since you have Road to the title, and Glory by Honor 3 I really liked the show. There a little bit older but if only new then
> Final Battle 05 Kenta vs. Ki and Danielson vs. Marfuji, also The new best of CM Punk looks good Ive seen most of the matches on it.


 Thanks for your suggestions .Emo. I downloaded the main event for Crowning a Champion the other week so I don't think I will be ordering it. I will have a look at the card for Glory By Honor 3 in a minute. Final Battle 05 was already on my order. I was thinking about the new Best Of CM Punk but I would really like shows this time round


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

have decided to go for 8 instead of 4 so far i have decided on these 8
DBD IV
Manhatten Mayhem
Redemption
The Homecoming
This Means War
Best Of Paul London
Best Of CM Punk Vol3
SS With the Women Of Honour

what do people think of this order is there any you would recommend against getting?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

After looking at my cashflow situation I have realised I can only order 3 (+ 1 free) so my order i have just placed consists of...

Vendetta
Glory By Honor IV
Manhattan Mayhem
Death Before Dishonor IV


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Decided on the following in the end

DBD IV
Manhatten Mayhem
Redemption
Joe Vs Kobashi
This Means War
Best Of Paul London
Best Of CM Punk Vol3
SS With the Women Of Honour


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> Decided on the following in the end
> 
> DBD IV
> Manhatten Mayhem
> Redemption
> Joe Vs Kobashi
> This Means War
> Best Of Paul London
> Best Of CM Punk Vol3
> SS With the Women Of Honour


Nice order. When you get finished watching SS with WOH could you give me your thoughts on the DVD because I've been thinking on whether to buy it or not.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Nice order. When you get finished watching SS with WOH could you give me your thoughts on the DVD because I've been thinking on whether to buy it or not.


yeah will do but it could be a couple of weeks depending on how long it takes the order to come to the uk


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> yeah will do but it could be a couple of weeks depending on how long it takes the order to come to the uk


No problem. I really wasn't planning on buying it soon anyways.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

SS with Women of Honor really intrigues me and I think I'll pick it up on 9/16. I'm a big fan of Allison Danger and it'd just be a cool look into the world of wrestling from a women's perspective...and maybe there are crazy lesbian sex stories :$ (that was a joke, although it would be an added bonus).


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have had my eye on Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies for awhile now and it has finally been restocked. Is it a good show? I know about the Homicide/Corino match but what about the rest of the show. 


I'm looking forward to your review of SS with women of honor. I was thinking about getting that also.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just a quick question about the "Buy 3 get 1 free sale" when you want to put down what one you want as your free selection how do you do it?

Do you type in the product code/number or simply just the name of the show?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ I just put the name of the show with DVD in the special instructions box (It arrived ok last time so thats what I did again this time)


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

One last question about my order. If you could pick one out of these what would it be. 

Best of Paul London
Best of Bryan Danielson
Straight Shootin with Steve Corino
Straight Shootin with AJ Stlyes & Christopher Daniels
Reborn Stage 2
World Title Classic
All Star Extravaganza 2 (would it matter if I see Joe/Punk 3 first instead of 1)
Death Before Dishonor 2 pt. 1 or 2


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> One last question about my order. If you could pick one out of these what would it be.
> 
> Best of Paul London
> Best of Bryan Danielson
> Straight Shootin with Steve Corino
> Straight Shootin with AJ Stlyes & Christopher Daniels
> Reborn Stage 2
> World Title Classic
> All Star Extravaganza 2 (would it matter if I see Joe/Punk 3 first instead of 1)
> Death Before Dishonor 2 pt. 1 or 2


I have got Straight Shootin' with Steve Corino and it's really good. I liked his shoot on Jarrett. 

Best of Bryan Danielson looks good though so it would probably be one of them two.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> One last question about my order. If you could pick one out of these what would it be.
> 
> Best of Paul London
> Best of Bryan Danielson
> Straight Shootin with Steve Corino
> Straight Shootin with AJ Stlyes & Christopher Daniels
> Reborn Stage 2
> World Title Classic
> All Star Extravaganza 2 (would it matter if I see Joe/Punk 3 first instead of 1)
> Death Before Dishonor 2 pt. 1 or 2


Best of Danielson is very good as are Reborn Stage: 2 and DBD 2 night 1, both of which are probably my 2 favorite 2004 shows(I like DBD 2 night 1 better, but night 2 is good too)


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> *Best of Paul London*
> Best of Bryan Danielson
> Straight Shootin with Steve Corino
> Straight Shootin with AJ Stlyes & Christopher Daniels
> *Reborn Stage 2*
> World Title Classic
> All Star Extravaganza 2 (would it matter if I see Joe/Punk 3 first instead of 1)
> Death Before Dishonor 2 pt. 1 or 2


Those are the best of your choices, I have all of the matches that are on the Best of American Dragon but it's still a good buy.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks guys. So I guess its between Best of London and Reborn Stage 2. I'll make a decision later.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

just won SS with Steve Corino for £2.79 inc p+p my best bargain yet hope its good


----------



## Sonic V.1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

London Is Your best bet a bunch of great matches .


----------



## Sonic V.1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

London Is Your best bet a bunch of great matches .


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

hey, with the buy 3 get 1 free sale going, i was wondering out of all of the recent ROH releases, which are the best. The list is:

Ring of Homicide
Destiny
In Your Face
Throwdown
Chi-Town Struggle
Death Before Dishonor IV

I am already planning on getting DBD IV so, it is really out of the other 5.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> hey, with the buy 3 get 1 free sale going, i was wondering out of all of the recent ROH releases, which are the best. The list is:
> 
> *Ring of Homicide*
> *Destiny*
> In Your Face
> *Throwdown*
> Chi-Town Struggle


Those are my picks for the shows you should get with the sale this week.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Spartanlax, which show was better that you saw live DBD4 or Fight Of The Century, and was DBD4 better than Chi-Town Struggle DVD.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

can someone give me there thoughts on Back To Basics and 1st Year Anniversary are these shows any good and are they worth getting Thanks


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Spartanlax, which show was better that you saw live DBD4 or Fight Of The Century, and was DBD4 better than Chi-Town Struggle DVD.


Fight of the Century > DBDIV by miles. As for the comparison between DBDIV and Chi-Town Struggle, it's tough. Both had mild undercards leading into an awesome main event. I'd say DBDIV was the better event because of the COD, the pure title match, and the World Title match, plus an entertaining tag between The Embassy and Lethal/Colt.

FOTC > DBDIV > Chi-Town Struggle.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Should FOTC be one of the first ROH dvds i should get? 

I have got In Your Face and Ring Of Homicide as two choices but what else is really good?

Also what is at Destiny? I keep on hearing good things about it. 

I want the ROH show that just happened with Danielson vs Nigel in a 60 min 2out of 3 falls match.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Should FOTC be one of the first ROH dvds i should get?
> 
> I have got In Your Face and Ring Of Homicide as two choices but what else is really good?
> 
> Also what is at Destiny? I keep on hearing good things about it.
> 
> I want the ROH show that just happened with Danielson vs Nigel in a 60 min 2out of 3 falls match.


Fight Of The Century is one of the BEST ROH shows I have ever seen, and I've seen the great ones. Quick star review for you:

Colt Cabana vs Sal Rinauro - **, mostly comedy
Four Corner Survival Match- ***1/2
Ultimate Endurance- ***1/2
Whitmer/Homicide vs Corino/Pearce - ***1/4 good brawl, might not come out well on DVD however
Richards vs KENTA- ****
Joe vs Danielson- *****

What other shows are good? Manhattan Mayhem is possibly the greatest ROH show to date. You should also get Final Battle '05 if you're doing the B3G1F sale. Destiny was the show that Homicide went for the belt, a solid undercard and a really good main event makes for a really good show.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Fight Of The Century is one of the BEST ROH shows I have ever seen, and I've seen the great ones. Quick star review for you:
> 
> Colt Cabana vs Sal Rinauro - **, mostly comedy
> Four Corner Survival Match- ***1/2
> Ultimate Endurance- ***1/2
> Whitmer/Homicide vs Corino/Pearce - ***1/4 good brawl, might not come out well on DVD however
> Richards vs KENTA- ****
> Joe vs Danielson- *****
> 
> What other shows are good? Manhattan Mayhem is possibly the greatest ROH show to date. You should also get Final Battle '05 if you're doing the B3G1F sale. Destiny was the show that Homicide went for the belt, a solid undercard and a really good main event makes for a really good show.


Thanks Spar, oh shit i forgot about about the Davey vs KENTA match, i am sold already for that match alone. Homicide and Joe matches too. 

Manhattan Mayhem is one that i forgot about, Homicide is always telling me to get it and Final Battle ok and with Destiny i can't watch that match with homicide, i will just be so pissed when he doesn't win. But i still will get it anyways. Thanks man.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

have just bought The 1st Anniversary Show off ebay it will be my first full show before 2005 and since it is no longer on sale from ROHwrestling.com i thought i'd better get it while i could. Plus i really want to see the riot i've heard about.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> have just bought The 1st Anniversary Show off ebay it will be my first full show before 2005 and since it is no longer on sale from ROHwrestling.com i thought i'd better get it while i could. Plus i really want to see the riot i've heard about.


The triple threat match is worth the price alone, as is the riot. A pretty solid event with a few good undercard matches...but...the main event scramble match is horrible. The thing is, it's SO horrible that it's funny and entertaining.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah that was the biggest load of crap spot fest I've ever seen, I'll probably never watch that match again, but the rest of the show is really damn good.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wahooo my order came in today. I'll be off to watch COD soon.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Wahooo my order came in today. I'll be off to watch COD soon.


Review it ASAP, wanna hear your thoughts on the pure title match on DVD, 'cause I loved it live.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Review it ASAP, wanna hear your thoughts on the pure title match on DVD, 'cause I loved it live.


You have no idea how far behind I am when it comes to reviewing and with school back in session this week I'm just going to get further behind. However, seeing how DBD IV was a good show live I'll probably review it before I review IYF, Throwdown, and CTS.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just quick ratings for now I'm busy. Don't be too harsh this was my first order from Rohwrestling.com. I haven't watched R.O.H yet and have 3 matches to go on BTOB. PS. I might overate things in your opinions.

Dragon Gate Challenge
1. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana-** 
2. Ricky Reyes vs. Chad Collyer-**
3. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs-****
4. Jimmy Yang vs. Ryo Saito-***
5. Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious-***1/2
6. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Shane Haggadorn-*
7. A.J. Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi-***3/4
8. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, & Jack Evans vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino-****1/2 
9. Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe-***3/4

Supercard Of Honor
1. Joe & Pearce vs Hardcore Guys-*
2. Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious vs. Flash Flanagan vs. Shane Hagadorn-**
3. Jimmy Rave & Alex Shelley vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Jimmy Yang-***1/2
4. Ace Steel vs. Chad Collyer-***1/4
5. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Jack Evans****1/4
6. Do Fixer (Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito) vs. Blood Generation CIMA, Naruki Doi, & Masato Yoshino)-*****
7. MsChif vs. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Allison Danger vs. Daizee Haze vs. Lacey vs. Rain (SHIMMER 6 Way Match)**1/4
8. Homicide vs. Mitch Franklin-*
9. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana-*1/2
10. Adam Pearce vs. Necro Butcher (The War Continues)-*3/4
11. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Jacobs-***1/4
12. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match)-****3/4


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone have a review for CZW - Better Than Our Best 6? I heard good things about it and thought about picking it up (my mom owes me a bunch of money from a bet...sooo happy) and wanted to purchase my first CZW DVD.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Because I don't watch CZW usually, I watched a few qualifing matches that have ROH stars in it and they were all pretty good face paced action, but I didn't see the main event, so I don't know if I would buy it or not.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Anyone have a review for CZW - Better Than Our Best 6? I heard good things about it and thought about picking it up (my mom owes me a bunch of money from a bet...sooo happy) and wanted to purchase my first CZW DVD.


I have only seen a few matches from that show I heard it was a decent show though.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Anyone have a review for CZW - Better Than Our Best 6? I heard good things about it and thought about picking it up (my mom owes me a bunch of money from a bet...sooo happy) and wanted to purchase my first CZW DVD.


WOW something i never thought i would ever see, Spart wanting a CZW dvd:shocked: Only because this is always there best "Wrestling" event of the year. If its good tell me dude cause i have kinda been wanting a CZW dvd.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

CZW has some good wrestlers hailsabin they just get overshadowed by all of the deathmatches.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I figured I'd give CZW a fair shot (since I got a shitload of money) and asked the CZW Message Board to reccomend me ONE DVD with a blend of chardcore wrestling and good real wrestling, hope to get responses soon.

By the way, here's the PWG order I placed: BATTLE OF LOS ANGELES - 2005, BEYOND THE THUNDERDOME, ASTONISHING X-MAS, CRUISIN' FOR A BRUISIN', and HOLLYWOOD GLOBETROTTERS. 

Also placed an ROH DVD order to catch the 3/1 sale: Dissension, SS w/ Steve Corino, Main Event Spectacles, Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies.

All at a grand total of...$100! Not bad, eh? I love sales and I can't wait for all these DVDs to arrive!


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've only seen Dissension out of those Spart, It's a good show all around, Styles and Danielson of course put on a great main event.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I don't have any PWG DVD's but I have been using all extra money on Full Impact Pro. Also Spart did you buy Final Battle 2002?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I don't have any PWG DVD's but I have been using all extra money on Full Impact Pro. Also Spart did you buy Final Battle 2002?


Ah, no. I'll probably pick it up with the next sale, but I figured I'd be high enough on Corino after his match with Homicide and his Straight Shootin' DVD.

Out of the FIP matches I have seen, I'm not impressed at all. I picked up their first ever show on DVD at a local CD store for $10...and I wish I didn't. I understand it's their first show, Punk and others are poorly paired up....but Strong/Aries put on a, dare I say it, BORING match. Just ugh. The only reason I'll be buying an FIP DVD is to see Davey Richards make Bryan Danielson tap out.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Ah, no. I'll probably pick it up with the next sale, but I figured I'd be high enough on Corino after his match with Homicide and his Straight Shootin' DVD.
> 
> Out of the FIP matches I have seen, I'm not impressed at all. I picked up their first ever show on DVD at a local CD store for $10...and I wish I didn't. I understand it's their first show, Punk and others are poorly paired up....but Strong/Aries put on a, dare I say it, BORING match. Just ugh. The only reason I'll be buying an FIP DVD is to see Davey Richards make Bryan Danielson tap out.


Are you kidding, Spart I just ordered there first show I thought it would be good with all of ROH's big names. Dammit!


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Are you kidding, Spart I just ordered there first show I thought it would be good with all of ROH's big names. Dammit!


Haha, really? The one with the Homicide/Styles main event? That was the only good match on the card, everything was like a drawn-out RAW match in front of a dead crowd of 20 people. Really, really sad.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The first show is called "Emergence" isen't it? I don't remember exactly what the matches were shown just a lot of top ROH guys were on there.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> The first show is called "Emergence" isen't it? I don't remember exactly what the matches were shown just a lot of top ROH guys were on there.


Emergence Night 1....yup, enjoy


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well atleast I ordered Vendetta, In Your Face, and Night of the Champions 1 oh and Reborn Stage 2 on tape, so I think it will even itself out.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I love FIP I just hate that the crowd is so dam small but have you seen the match were Punk and Homicide fight in the strip club??? LOL funny shit.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I love FIP I just hate that the crowd is so dam small but have you seen the match were Punk and Homicide fight in the strip club??? LOL funny shit.


No but I really wanna see that match, Punk talked about it on his shoot, he even yells at the girls and tells them they're whores: priceless.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yea thats the match it's from Fallout night 2 the two girls are dancing with each other and Punk likes it at first and than he gets all mad and calls them whores. After Homicide wins the match he goes back in the strip club and starts to throw money at the strippers the match was just pure comedy even though it was a street fight.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have officially completed my biggest wrestling DVD order to date this weekend (Saturday and Sunday), and by God I'm more excited than Jim Ross after Stone Cold wins the championship. Here's what I got:

WWE-
WrestleMania Anthology (16-20)
Unforgiven 2002
Survivor Series 2003
ECW One Night Stand 2006 w/ ECW Pendant (I lost my HBK pendant )
McMahon DVD

PWG-
Battle of Los Angeles 2005
Beyond The Thunderdome
Astonishing X-Mas
Cruisin' For A Bruisin'
Hollywood Globetrotters

ROH-
Dissension
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies
Main Event Spectacles
Death Before Dishonor IV
Straight Shootin' w/ Steve Corino

IWA:MS-
We're No Joke

CZW-
When 2 Worlds Collide
Best Of The Best V
Violent By Design

I'll be sure to review the top show from each promotion's order, or maybe even all of them if I have time before school starts. I can't friggin wait for the arrivals!


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

WTF did you rob a bank or something?!


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Tell me how the Vince DVD is I was thinking about getting it.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Spar I got myself some PWG a few weeks ago (cheap plug for hailsabin1990master of PWG)and I have 3/5 shows you ordered, BOLA 2005 was an awesome tournament and had a lot of great matches, Astonishing X-Mas has an awesome Super Dragon vs Steen Hardcore match (although it has alot of the same spots as 100th show) at the end to make up for the Horrible Kanyon vs Joey Ryan match, and Cruisin for a Bruisin has a good Tag Title Main Event and 2/3 falls with B-Boy vs Sabin. Let me know how the other 2 are.

Also I keep hearing about IWA:MS "We're No Joke" and that its an awesome show, let me know how that is too, I got a couple I guess you say bonus discs of 2005 TPI (disk 4 & 6 no less lol) when I ordered NJPW Super J Cup '94 a while back but I haven't checked them out yet.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Tell me how the Vince DVD is I was thinking about getting it.


The McMahon dvd without a doubt is the best interview/documentary dvd. Vince lets everything out it is one of my favorite dvds counting roh.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was thinking about picking it up from Best Buy this weekend along with Turning Point.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I really must order the McMahon, I want to see it so bad.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I was thinking about picking it up from Best Buy this weekend along with Turning Point.


I would go fast, I went to 3 stores to find it.

Is the best of Marc Mero any good.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> WTF did you rob a bank or something?!


I won a $250 dollar bet with my mom...I'm rich, bitch!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I need money! I've watched all my ROH shows ! I need a new ROH show really badly.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I need money! I've watched all my ROH shows ! I need a new ROH show really badly.


That's why I sell crack. Kidding...or am I?


----------



## ROH88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

your not I got some crack from you yesterday


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Spar I got myself some PWG a few weeks ago (cheap plug for hailsabin1990 master of PWG)and I have 3/5 shows you ordered, BOLA 2005 was an awesome tournament and had a lot of great matches, Astonishing X-Mas has an awesome Super Dragon vs Steen Hardcore match (although it has alot of the same spots as 100th show) at the end to make up for the Horrible Kanyon vs Joey Ryan match, and Cruisin for a Bruisin has a good Tag Title Main Event and 2/3 falls with B-Boy vs Sabin. Let me know how the other 2 are.


See Spart what i told you about that Kanyon vs Joey Ryan match, i knew it was bad but overall the event is has a lot of soild/great matches. I mostly told you to get it for Davey vs Joe. 

Also McQueen thanks for the plug, but i perfer to nickname "The Messiah Of PWG" Yes me ego is growing as we speak.

Spart tell me how the PWG's are and let me know if they were good picks for you.

Also which shows have BJ Whitmer's best matches as he is one of my favs in ROH.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> See Spart what i told you about that Kanyon vs Joey Ryan match, i knew it was bad but overall the event is has a lot of soild/great matches. I mostly told you to get it for Davey vs Joe.
> 
> Also McQueen thanks for the plug, but i perfer to nickname "The Messiah Of PWG" Yes me ego is growing as we speak.
> 
> Spart tell me how the PWG's are and let me know if they were good picks for you.
> 
> Also which shows have BJ Whitmer's best matches as he is one of my favs in ROH.


Yeah I got it for Dragon/Ryan (Ryan's mustache pisses me off), Joe/Richards, and the tag match. Should be good.

BJ Whitmer's best matches? Death Before Dishonor 1 has a great Four Corner Survial Match with him in it, my favorite FCS to date. Right now you can get DBD1 for $15 and most of the show is really good (Joe vs London, Styles/Red vs Briscoes, Punk vs Raven Dog Collar Match, etc). Dragon Gate Challenge has an awesome Whitmer/Jacobs match, including the botched spot where Jacobs almost dies.

But if you want to wait you should get War Of The Wire II when it comes out, Whitmer vs Necro Butcher in a Barbed Wire Match. Anything with Whitmer in 2006 is good, he's stepped up his game a lot.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Im so excited to watch Forever Hardcore. Be back in a few hours with a review.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> Im so excited to watch Forever Hardcore. Be back in a few hours with a review.


Enjoy the best wrestling documentary I have ever seen in my entire life.

Anyone know how Buffalo Stampede was? It has a few of my dream matches on there that I'd love to see, but I hear the crowd sucked and the show came off bad, which sucks. I'd love to see Corino/Danielson and Ki/Cabana, along with the 6 man No DQ match. Thoughts on the show?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Yeah I got it for Dragon/Ryan (Ryan's mustache pisses me off), Joe/Richards, and the tag match. Should be good.
> 
> BJ Whitmer's best matches? Death Before Dishonor 1 has a great Four Corner Survial Match with him in it, my favorite FCS to date. Right now you can get DBD1 for $15 and most of the show is really good (Joe vs London, Styles/Red vs Briscoes, Punk vs Raven Dog Collar Match, etc). Dragon Gate Challenge has an awesome Whitmer/Jacobs match, including the botched spot where Jacobs almost dies.
> 
> But if you want to wait you should get War Of The Wire II when it comes out, Whitmer vs Necro Butcher in a Barbed Wire Match. Anything with Whitmer in 2006 is good, he's stepped up his game a lot.


DBD1 Sounds good i want to see the Dog Collar Match, seeing how i saw the Clockwork Orange match and loved it. Ok so its Dragon Gate Challenge where Whitmer and Jacobs have that insane spot, cool now i know. I was thinking of War Of The Wire but i knew it wasn't out yet, but if Fight Of The Century is almost out then WOTW II should be sooner. Thanks Spart

Also Ryan's Mustache pisses everyone off except for that its not Joey vs Dragon in the Guerrilla Warfare its Kevin Steen vs Super Dragon(either way its great because the Steen/Dragon series kicks ass) Joey Ryan defends the PWG title against Chris Kanyon in a horrible match(have yet to see it actually but heard it was bad) I also told you to get that one since it has Colt and Shelley in there too and i know you like them both.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm thinking of getting the following PWG shows from Highspots.com for $50. Can anyone tell me if they're good?

-Enchantment Under The Sea
-Fear Of A Black Planet
-From Parts Well Known
-Threemendous
-The OC


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What the hell, highspots didn't have that sale this morning! Well, maybe I'll just order those 5 PWG DVDs as well and not buy a new PS2 game...

The general consensus on the new DVDs (I researched a lot before ordering, read on PWG forum) is that all of them are extremely solid shows and PWG really stepped up their game in 2006 (kinda like ROH), so all 5 for $50 is awesome. Oh, just to let you know they are pre-orders, don't ship until September 5th.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> What the hell, highspots didn't have that sale this morning! Well, maybe I'll just order those 5 PWG DVDs as well and not buy a new PS2 game...
> 
> The general consensus on the new DVDs (I researched a lot before ordering, read on PWG forum) is that all of them are extremely solid shows and PWG really stepped up their game in 2006 (kinda like ROH), so all 5 for $50 is awesome. Oh, just to let you know they are pre-orders, don't ship until September 5th.


Yeah, I just saw that those shows are pre-orders but that really doesn't matter to me. 5 shows for $50 is just too good of a deal to pass up. I was going to buy Nip/Tuck: Season 3 but I guess I'm not now.

I was also thinking of maybe getting the 3 new TNA house shows for $35.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone know what any these pwg dvds are like they're up on ebay cheap so i though i might check some out as i've heard good things about pwg.

PWG Straight To DVD
PWG Smells Like Steen Spirit
PWG Uncanny X-Mas
PWG Jason Takes PWG
PWG Card Subject To Change
PWG Use Your Illusion IV
PWG All Star Weekend Night 1
PWG All Star Weekend Night 2


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I don't get how to use the sale on highspots...it says you have to select the SUPER BONUS OFFER, but what the hell does that mean? Do you put all 5 DVDs in your cart, checkout, and then someone comes up? I hate sites like this.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> I don't get how to use the sale on highspots...it says you have to select the SUPER BONUS OFFER, but what the hell does that mean? Do you put all 5 DVDs in your cart, checkout, and then someone comes up? I hate sites like this.


Its actually not that hard. Click on one of the 5 qualifying DVDs. Then when you're taken to another screen it'll say "Super Bounus Offer" under that is a drop down box. Scroll down and choose the 5 DVD Bonus Offer and click "Add to cart".


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Its actually not that hard. Click on one of the 5 qualifying DVDs. Then when you're taken to another screen it'll say "Super Bounus Offer" under that is a drop down box. Scroll down and choose the 5 DVD Bonus Offer and click "Add to cart".


Yeah, I figured it out a minute ago. Placing my order in a second - I can just rent PS2 games anyway, can't rent PWG DVDS.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Those fuckers at Toys R' Us better hire me soon because sooner than later I'll be flat broke and won't be able to buy wrestling DVDs.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> I'm thinking of getting the following PWG shows from Highspots.com for $50. Can anyone tell me if they're good?
> 
> -Enchantment Under The Sea
> -Fear Of A Black Planet
> -From Parts Well Known
> -Threemendous
> -The OC


Yeah all are good, me knowing mostly about Threemendous, becuase i was there! But anyways they are all good.

(Please Don't Call It) The OC has a big 8 man tag main event with Kings Of Wrestling & Arrogance vs Cape Fear, Kevin Steen & Super Dragon(No Davey Richards at this event) Overall i heard it was a super solid show.

Threemendous-The Battledome Main Event is 45 min of insaneness!! I got to see it on DVD but main if you were there live, OMG it was great. 
*BattleDome Match 
The Dynasty vs Davey, Steen & Tornado
Kings Of Wrestling vs Cape Fear*
Those are great matches there and the others are all solid, the Disco vs Excalibur match is a bit sloppy and short but still solid otherwise. I personally thought it was a really good event.

Fear Of A Black Planet & From Parts Well Known-each only has 6 matches but at FOABP Joey Ryan vs Kazarian and FPWK it is Joey Ryan vs Davey Richards! Both are good main events, sorry only heard not seen but i think you can trust me. At FPWK B-Boy defeats Scott Lost to set up the battledome match for Threemendous.

Enchantment Under The Sea-This is one hell of a stacked card. About 9 or 10 matches here, Austin Aries vs Kevin Steen, B-Boy vs Matt Sydal, Arrogance vs Super Dragon & Davey Richards(the match that injured Dragon and start of the Dynasty) American Dragon vs Claudio is a very technical match up, my friend(Ocire) told me about this event and said it was really good. I really want this one too.



> PWG Straight To DVD
> PWG Smells Like Steen Spirit
> PWG Uncanny X-Mas
> PWG Jason Takes PWG
> PWG Card Subject To Change
> PWG Use Your Illusion IV
> PWG All Star Weekend Night 1
> PWG All Star Weekend Night 2


Dude get those while you can, especially Use Your Illusion(60 min Iron man match), All Star Weekend Both nights, Card Subject To Change(Homicide vs Dragon!)Uncanny X-Mas, is sold out on PWG.com so it would be a good on to pick up and Straight To DVD and Smells Like Steen Spirit are really good. Jason Takes PWG has a 60 min match between Daniels vs Styles. Also at JT PWG Guerrilla Warfare Excalibur vs Super Dragon. If i was you(mostly becuase i love PWG) i would pick those up.

Well i hope that helps you guys out, sorry if it doesn't but damn i love how PWG is getting on here, thats great.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Those fuckers at Toys R' Us better hire me soon because sooner than later I'll be flat broke and won't be able to buy wrestling DVDs.


I can finally get a job in a few months, and thank God. I feel like a drug addict with these wrestling DVDs...gotta support my addiction. I'll suck your dick for the latest ROH DVD!!!


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

just won PWG Straight To DVD and am high bidder on all the others 

EDIT: have now won Smells Like Steen Spirit and Uncanny X-Mas


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> just won PWG Straight To DVD and am high bidder on all the others


Good you want to win them all, how much are they?

LOL to what spart said, I will never do that for a wrestling dvd, well maybe PWG


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> See Spart what i told you about that Kanyon vs Joey Ryan match, i knew it was bad but overall the event is has a lot of soild/great matches. I mostly told you to get it for Davey vs Joe.
> 
> Also McQueen thanks for the plug, but i perfer to nickname "The Messiah Of PWG" Yes me ego is growing as we speak.
> 
> Spart tell me how the PWG's are and let me know if they were good picks for you.
> 
> Also which shows have BJ Whitmer's best matches as he is one of my favs in ROH.


Well Messiah of PWG it is , anyways about the whitmer question, I'm a big fan of the guy myself, he may not be as natural of a talent as Homicide or AmDrag but I think he's one hell of a worker, here are some of my favorite matches from him. 

-Best 4 Corner Survival Ever, Maff vs Homicide vs Cabana vs Whitmer - Death Before Dishonor (2003)
-Wrath of the Racket - Samoa Joe vs BJ Whitmer (2003)
-Main Event Spectacles - Homicide vs Whitmer (2003)
-Nowhere to Run - James Gibson vs BJ Whitmer (2005)
-Escape From NY - Jacobs & Whitmer vs Carnage Crew (2005)
-Manhattan Mayhem - Jacobs & Whitmer vs Strong & Evans (2005)
-Hell Freezes Over - Joe vs Whitmer (2006)
-Dragon Gate Challenge - Jacobs vs Whitmer, Powerbomb of the Century match (2006)
-Weekend of Champions: Night 2 - Whitmer vs Super Dragon (2006)
And if you like Brawls
100th show & DBD IV were cool
I have yet to watch the Throwdown Title match and obviously the War of the Wire 2 match but I heard both were very good.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Well Messiah of PWG it is , anyways about the whitmer question, I'm a big fan of the guy myself, he may not be as natural of a talent as Homicide or AmDrag but I think he's one hell of a worker, here are some of my favorite matches from him.
> 
> -Best 4 Corner Survival Ever, Maff vs Homicide vs Cabana vs Whitmer - Death Before Dishonor (2003)
> -Wrath of the Racket - Samoa Joe vs BJ Whitmer (2003)
> -Main Event Spectacles - Homicide vs Whitmer (2003)
> -Nowhere to Run - James Gibson vs BJ Whitmer (2005)
> -Escape From NY - Jacobs & Whitmer vs Carnage Crew (2005)
> -Manhattan Mayhem - Jacobs & Whitmer vs Strong & Evans (2005)
> -Hell Freezes Over - Joe vs Whitmer (2006)
> -Dragon Gate Challenge - Jacobs vs Whitmer, Powerbomb of the Century match (2006)
> -Weekend of Champions: Night 2 - Whitmer vs Super Dragon (2006)
> And if you like Brawls
> 100th show & DBD IV were cool
> I have yet to watch the Throwdown Title match and obviously the War of the Wire 2 match but I heard both were very good.


Thanks for that now i have a whole list of that of BJ Whitmer's best matches. I wanted to know who was in that 4 corner survival match, how long is that match?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Thanks for that now i have a whole list of that of BJ Whitmer's best matches. I wanted to know who was in that 4 corner survival match, how long is that match?


The Four Corner Survival Match (Homicide vs BJ Whitmer vs Dan Maff vs Colt Cabana) is about 15 minutes long, maybe a bit more or less. I had the match on my PSP for the longest time...and then I traded my PSP in


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Dan Maff, Colt Cabana, Homicide, and BJ Whitmer, its probably about 20 mins or so, its also on MVP 2003: Best of Homicide, but Death Before Dishonor is one of my favorite shows anyways


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^Thanks to both of you guys, i just wanted to know if it was a long great match but 15 to min is still good time. 

I remember seeing you guys saying that you hated a Scramble match, was it the debut one Evans and Hart???


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> ^^Thanks to both of you guys, i just wanted to know if it was a long great match but 15 to min is still good time.
> 
> I remember seeing you guys saying that you hated a Scramble match, was it the debut one Evans and Hart???


I don't know about Teddy Hart, but Jack Evans debuted in a 6-man Mayhem match if I'm correct.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> ^^Thanks to both of you guys, i just wanted to know if it was a long great match but 15 to min is still good time.
> 
> I remember seeing you guys saying that you hated a Scramble match, was it the debut one Evans and Hart???


No no no, that was the Scramble Cage Match, that was pretty good actually. It's on a great show.

The Scramble Tag Match is what we hate, the main event for 1st Anniversary. So bad that it's funny, and the shittiness carries on for about 30 minutes or more.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Teddy Hart debuted against TJ Wilson at Glory by Honor 2, his next appearance was at Main Event Spectacles teaming with a debuting Jack Evans in the imfamous Scramble Cage match

Edit: to add to what spar said I agree, its the Scramble Tag Match(One Year Anniversary) with 500 freaking people in it thats crap, not Scramble Cage 1 at Main Event spectacles, but both shows are awesome.

Edit: Sorry it was TJ Wilson not TJ Perkins


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Good you want to win them all, how much are they?


managed to get 4
Straight To DVD
Smells Like Steen Spirit
Uncanny X-Mas
Jason Takes PWG

£10.79 ~$20 not bad for four dvds might be less if he gives me a reduction on the postage


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> managed to get 4
> Straight To DVD
> Smells Like Steen Spirit
> Uncanny X-Mas
> Jason Takes PWG
> 
> £10.79 ~$20 not bad for four dvds might be less if he gives me a reduction on the postage


Thanks for the info on the Scramble Cage match, i was going to say i thought that match was cool.

For Platt-20 bucks for 4 of those damn you are lucky, tell me about them all, especially Uncanny X-Mas, i wanted that one but it was sold out.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Thanks for the info on the Scramble Cage match, i was going to say i thought that match was cool.
> 
> For Platt-20 bucks for 4 of those damn you are lucky, tell me about them all, especially Uncanny X-Mas, i wanted that one but it was sold out.


will tell you about them as soon as i watch them hopefully they arrive soon so i can watch them before my ROH order arrives


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> will tell you about them as soon as i watch them hopefully they arrive soon so i can watch them before my ROH order arrives


Ok cool, just hope i gave you good advice to order those, your should like them though, really no doubt that you will. Straight To DVD should be a good one, mainly the title matches.

*PWG Championship Triple Threat Match-Kevin Steen* vs Chris Bosh vs AJ Styles

PWG Tag Team Titles-Super Dragon & Davey Richards* vs Chris Sabin & Petey Williams​*
Just showing you that if it didn't post the card.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> I can finally get a job in a few months, and thank God. I feel like a drug addict with these wrestling DVDs...gotta support my addiction. I'll suck your dick for the latest ROH DVD!!!


:lmao 

Forever Hardcore was a very interesting Documentary. Lots of great inside stories and it showed just how much guys like Sabu, Funk, Sandman, Raven, Dreamer, Franchise went to get ECW off the ground. 

The ending with Terry Funk saying why he worked at Hardcore Homecoming over ONS is incredible.

I also never knew Gabe worked with ECW. I finally saw what he looked like.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Ok cool, just hope i gave you good advice to order those, your should like them though, really no doubt that you will. Straight To DVD should be a good one, mainly the title matches.
> 
> *PWG Championship Triple Threat Match-Kevin Steen* vs Chris Bosh vs AJ Styles
> 
> PWG Tag Team Titles-Super Dragon & Davey Richards* vs Chris Sabin & Petey Williams​*
> Just showing you that if it didn't post the card.


yeah they posted the cards and im looking forward to watching them because there are alot of wrestlers i've heard of but never seen any matches from them and some i've never heard of always good to experience something new


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> yeah they posted the cards and im looking forward to watching them because there are alot of wrestlers i've heard of but never seen any matches from them and some i've never heard of always good to experience something new


Yeah that is how i was with ROH. I personally like Chris Bosh a lot and think he is really cool, same with Scorpio Sky. 

Just to let you know, if you decide to watch more PWG i will give you the heads up on some teams/factions to help you know some stuff.

The Dynasty-*PWG Champ Joey Ryan, PWG Tag Champs Chris Bosh & Scott Lost, Scorpio Sky & Jade Chung*

Cape Fear-*El Generico & Quicksilver*

The Good Guy Faction(don't have a name but the group that wants to take down the Dynasty)-*B-Boy, Davey Richards, Human Tornado, Excalibur & Kevin Steen*

Those are just the team/factions that are in PWG right now, just to kinda give you the heads up if you watch some and get confused.

All of those guys are good/great, personally like i said all are good but Bosh and Lost make a great team and there matches against Sky and Quicksilver are really good. Just some more help.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Yeah that is how i was with ROH. I personally like Chris Bosh a lot and think he is really cool, same with Scorpio Sky.
> 
> Just to let you know, if you decide to watch more PWG i will give you the heads up on some teams/factions to help you know some stuff.
> 
> The Dynasty-*PWG Champ Joey Ryan, PWG Tag Champs Chris Bosh & Scott Lost, Scorpio Sky & Jade Chung*
> 
> Cape Fear-*El Generico & Quicksilver*
> 
> The Good Guy Faction(don't have a name but the group that wants to take down the Dynasty)-*B-Boy, Davey Richards, Human Tornado, Excalibur & Kevin Steen*
> 
> Those are just the team/factions that are in PWG right now, just to kinda give you the heads up if you watch some and get confused.
> 
> All of those guys are good/great, personally like i said all are good but Bosh and Lost make a great team and there matches against Sky and Quicksilver are really good. Just some more help.


thanks for the info can't wait to check these dvds out like i said i've heard alot of people say how good PWG is but these are the first dvds i've seen come up on ebay in the UK so im glad i spotted them


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> thanks for the info can't wait to check these dvds out like i said i've heard alot of people say how good PWG is but these are the first dvds i've seen come up on ebay in the UK so im glad i spotted them


Did you know that PWG had a show in England in Feburary, it was pretty good. I just recommend it to you since you live there The main event is cool, Arrogance vs Super Dragon & Davey Richards(30:31) great match up i thought.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I can't wait for my DVDs to arrive, hopefully they come this week, Friday at the latest. So many reviews will have to be done . 

Just ordered one last DVD this morning that caught my attention (instead of ordering the 5 PWG DVDs)- IWA:MS Strong Style Tournament 04. It's basically a tournament of the hardest hitters (Samoa Joe, Roderick Strong, Austin Aries, Super Dragon, B-Boy, BJ Whitmer) and a few others that just go have stiff matches tournament style. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Did you know that PWG had a show in England in Feburary, it was pretty good. I just recommend it to you since you live there The main event is cool, Arrogance vs Super Dragon & Davey Richards(30:31) great match up i thought.


yeah i heard about that if i like these dvds (which i think i will) i will probably order some more at christmas when i get some cash so will be asking you for some recommendations then


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> yeah i heard about that if i like these dvds (which i think i will) i will probably order some more at christmas when i get some cash so will be asking you for some recommendations then


No Prob i will be waiting man, hopefully i will have some more too by then, which i will.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> No Prob i will be waiting man, hopefully i will have some more too by then, which i will.


i just hope i don't get too addicted like i have with ROH i've spent so much money in the last month i might have to resort to getting a job


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> i just hope i don't get too addicted like i have with ROH i've spent so much money in the last month i might have to resort to getting a job


yeah thats always the problem, you get the dvds and enjoy them to death but eventually you forget about all of the money we spend, jobs we have to have them, i am just trying to work at Game Stop or something, something kinda easy


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think I'm going to just buy every wrestling DVD available (that I want) during Christmas so I never have to worry about spending money on wrestling DVDs again...yeah.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> I think I'm going to just buy every wrestling DVD available (that I want) during Christmas so I never have to worry about spending money on wrestling DVDs again...yeah.


Dude its never going to end, i have tried to get all of the WWE ones(pre PWG stage) and i have a shit load but there are a lot i need. I have no ROH, IWA MS or CZW at all, now thats a lot for me. But PWG at least i have a good start with them.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have to refrain myself I just got 8 dvds. Maybe a review coming up.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My addiction with ROH is over now.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> My addiction with ROH is over now.


is that another way of saying you ran out of money for DVDs


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROH has left me really really broke.......*holds out hands* can you guys spare some change ? lol


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> ROH has left me really really broke.......*holds out hands* can you guys spare some change ? lol


i wish i could but its left me the exact same way


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

About the PWG Roster
From what I've seen I really like Bosh, Scorpio Sky, Quicksilver, El Generico, Kevin Steen, Disco Machine seems ok, Nemesis(yo messiah explain why hes so over though) and Human Tornado cause he's a pimp.

Scott Lost is pretty plain and not to exciting to me but hes ok, Joey Ryan sucks IMO, same with Top Gun Talwar but hes funny so he gets away with it.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> About the PWG Roster
> From what I've seen I really like Bosh, Scorpio Sky, Quicksilver, El Generico, Kevin Steen, Disco Machine seems ok, Nemesis(yo messiah explain why hes so over though) and Human Tornado cause he's a pimp.
> 
> Scott Lost is pretty plain and not to exciting to me but hes ok, Joey Ryan sucks IMO, same with Top Gun Talwar but hes funny so he gets away with it.



Yeah i agree with what you said, Joey has looked really weak ever since winning the belt, having to cheat to win most of the time sucks. Top gun is hilarious and i love that guy, but i thik Lost is pretty good though, he had a match against Danielson and i liked it a lot. 

Bosh, Sky, Silver, Generico, Steen, Machine are all great and with Nemesis i like that guy a lot but my bro likes him more, anyways he is just WAY over with the crowd, you can't even ask me why, i cheered for him when i was there but he has always just been over, which is pretty cool though. Tornado is a PIMP and will always be, great wrestler he is:agree: Also Bosh is funny too. But my favorite(sans Super Dragon since he fights in CZW too) is El Generico. Generico fights in CZW sometimes too but mostly PWG.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

El Generico vs Austin Aries was and still is one of my favorite ROH matches, that where I first saw the Canadain luchadore Ole'. Well you have told me some of Joey Ryan's older stuff is good but yeah I've only seen recent stuff and he's PWG's poor man version of Jimmy Rave(except Ryan is champ), sadly when your the pussy heel you can't show what your worth, I used to think Rave sucked ass till i saw 4YAS, he proved alot to me in that match. Super Dragon has a lot of cool moves but I still kinda think he's only so-so. 

Maybe Nemesis is over cause of the cool thing he does at the beginning of the match where he punches the ground and does the spin kick, I love that
And one of the best things in PWG is Human Tornado's no selling low blows and then the pimp slap, that is hilarious. but the best thing about PWG.....
So Cal Val


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is today like PWG day? Did I miss something?

I want to get into PWG but I just spent 60 bucks yesterday on ROH and never have money for anything else. I hope to get some for Christmas. 

Are you rich Spartan? Man thats a ton of DVD's you bought. My mom would never bet that kind of money on something. I'm looking forward to your reviews. I need help on shows from other promotions. I just buy all ROH shows now since they are all great. I dont think you can do that with other promotions.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Why wouldn't it be PWG day, it's not like anything big happened in ROH this weekend >.>, nah but there's been a bit more talk about other promotions in this thread lately and that's not a bad thing.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I like that were talking about other promotions. I've been trying to get into IWA:MS and PWG for awhile now.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Same here I've been starting to get into PWG, but I'm thinking about getting some ECWA Super 8 Tournaments, as well as some IWA: MS, IPV sent me parts of the TPI 2005 when a made an order a while back I don't know if its was a screw up or what, i'm not complaining lol.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Is today like PWG day? Did I miss something?
> 
> I want to get into PWG but I just spent 60 bucks yesterday on ROH and never have money for anything else. I hope to get some for Christmas.
> 
> Are you rich Spartan? Man thats a ton of DVD's you bought. My mom would never bet that kind of money on something. I'm looking forward to your reviews. I need help on shows from other promotions. I just buy all ROH shows now since they are all great. I dont think you can do that with other promotions.


It's a long, sad story, but I'll give you the short version: since my mom's been out of a job (January, incidently when I joined) she's quit drinking, become more religious, etc and told me that we have to live our life to the fullest. She's a good parent and is doing her best to bring in income and is really close to landing a HUGE job (200,000 a year), so basically we're going balls to the wall this year and buying things that we really like, in my case it's wrestling DVDs. So rich? Far, far from it.

Oh, and it's PWG day because once I show interest in something, EVERYONE shows interest in something. 

I'm most excited about one of the IWA:MS shows I ordered, Strong Style Tournament, should be insane.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Oh, and it's PWG day because once I show interest in something, EVERYONE shows interest in something.


ah thats why i suddenly decided to get PWG dvds the influence of Spartanlax


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Oh, and it's PWG day because once I show interest in something, EVERYONE shows interest in something.


I noticed that. Its cause your the coolest person I know.


----------



## The Right Deal

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I watch ROH matches that are uploaded here. Love the promotion. I want to get involved, and get some dvds.

Aint got a credit card / debit card. All I could obtain was via money order, is it possible?

What are the standard of the dvds like?

And I need some recent ones, as I'll be buying regularly.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



The Right Deal said:


> I watch ROH matches that are uploaded here. Love the promotion. I want to get involved, and get some dvds.
> 
> Aint got a credit card / debit card. All I could obtain was via money order, is it possible?
> 
> What are the standard of the dvds like?
> 
> And I need some recent ones, as I'll be buying regularly.


I always use my card but I believe you can pay by money order or check they just have to recieve it before they ship things(you have ten days)

I have 65 ROH DVD's or so, I would return 3 if I could, so very good

Recent shows, as in this year I'd recommend
Hell Freezes Over
Dragon Gate Challenge
Supercard of Honor
Better Than Our Best
Weekend of Champions: night 2
Death Before Dishonor IV
Edit: Dear god, I forgot Ring of Homicide

Hope that helps


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Oh, and it's PWG day because once I show interest in something, EVERYONE shows interest in something.


Yeah Spart everyone listens to you after you ask me for which PWG dvds to get Yeah but i don't mind you taking all of the credit for this sudden burst of PWG coming towards everybody, it cool 

Well Anyways I am personally glad that everyone wants to check out PWG, you guys might still stick with ROH more but as long as you guys like PWG and start to enjoy it, thats good enough for me.

Spart, McQueen and Platt have taken my advice so i am here if anyone needs some towards the dvds, i would like to help you guys to pick out which ones you might like, like i said i am here to help 

Also LOL McQueen, I just wish SoCalVal would come back, it would have been great to see here live.:agree:


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Oh, and it's PWG day because once I show interest in something, EVERYONE shows interest in something.


That is so true, I'm now interested in PWG today lol who makes up the Dynasty in PWG ? I was on PWG website and I was looking at shirts and The Dynasty's shirt looks awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> That is so true, I'm now interested in PWG today lol who makes up the Dynasty in PWG ? I was on PWG website and I was looking at shirts and The Dynasty's shirt looks awesome.


Those shirts are bad ass i know, they were sold out when i went to "ThreeMendous". Well anyways The Dynasty is-

PWG Champion Joey Ryan, PWG Tag Team Champs Chris Bosh & Scott Lost, Scorpio Sky & Jade Chung. A Great Faction i think:agree:


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Alright thanks hailsabin1990


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Alright thanks hailsabin1990


no prob man, any time


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey sabin what would you say are the top 3 shows in order. I heard that the first Battle of Los Angeles was the best show.

Also I think you said you were going to BOLA next week so I look forward to a review. That looks like a must have DVD.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Hey sabin what would you say are the top 3 shows in order. I heard that the first Battle of Los Angeles was the best show.
> 
> Also I think you said you were going to BOLA next week so I look forward to a review. That looks like a must have DVD.


Well first off I WISHED i was going to BOLA II but i am not, my friend Ocire is instead, i wanted to go for my birthday but i can't So dissapointed from that, but anyways.....

Yeah BOLA 2005 is great, two awesome nights of wrestling and it has some great ones from ROH too like Danielson, Daniels & Gibson(who was still champ then) and then you have your PWG faithful like Quicksilver, Chris Bosh, Super Dragon, Kevin Steen etc.... I bought it when i went to Threemendous, its great so i would get that one to start off your collection.

Also McQueen took my advice and bought Cruisn For A Brusin, mostly because the card looks so great but there are the All Star Weekends, all are great and then the European Vacations are cool too, you can see some good european wrestlers in action. 

So I would recomend 

1. BOLA 2005, Night 1 ***** Night 2 ****1/2
2. All Star Weekend 1, 2, or 3 all are great.
3. Either Cruisn For A Brusin, Astonishing X-Mas, Hollywood Globtrotters or PWG Bicentienal Birthday Extravaganza Nights 1 & 2. Those have a memorable match/matches on each.

I hope that helps, its hard to just choose 3.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

That sucks about BOLA. 

Thanks for the help. Greatly appreciated. I'd rep you but it says I have to spread rep.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> That sucks about BOLA.
> 
> Thanks for the help. Greatly appreciated. I'd rep you but it says I have to spread rep.


No prob man, you do it whenever you can, i will send you some rep for talking about PWG

Yeah i know that sucks about BOLA but my ass is totally buying that when it comes out, because i have a theory of who will win it!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If anyone gets (or has) the MXPW Lords of the Ring: Tag Team Tournament let me know how it is (and if possible don't spoil the tournament for me).

And anyone got any recommendations for a 1PW or IWC show to check out.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Would someone be able to give me some match ratings for In Your Face and Chi Town Struggle Im interested in checking them out. Ive only seen the 3 way from IYF and was a lil disapointed.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well I might be able to give review on IYF when I get in the mail if your willing to wait a few days. Also I have seen the last two matches of Chi-Town Struggle and those two matches alone are worth the price.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My mom is going to be pissed she said save your money.

I'm bidding on 
Unscripted/Conclusion VHS
Mahatten Mayhem/Death Before Dishonor 4

The Vhs arnt on roh anymore.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah I was going to buy that Manhatten Mayhem awhile ago on VHS, but then they toke it off, well good luck with your bids and how your mom takes it.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thisskateboarding said:


> Would someone be able to give me some match ratings for In Your Face and Chi Town Struggle Im interested in checking them out. Ive only seen the 3 way from IYF and was a lil disapointed.


If you were dissipointed in the 3-way(I thought it was sloppy myself) at IYF don't get the show, the only other things of interest on that show to me was Rave/Richards and the Whitmer bomb, I was pretty dissipointed about that show.

Edit: Homicide/Hero was ok as well, but still nothing super special


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Watching the three way is actually what made me not buy the show.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My VHS order came today, minus Tag Wars 2006 which went out of stock. The show I was looking forward the most to watching aswell, oh well.  

I got Era Of Honor Begins, The Battle Lines Are Drawn, ROH Reborn Stage One and Two and Night Of Tribute. 

Hoping to watch the first half of The Era Of Honor Begins tonight and to complete it tomorrow night. Then you can expect my first ever ROH review within the next week, so take it easy on me.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If at least one of my DVDs comes today, I'll be happy. I need my wrestling fix or honestly I have NO idea how to spend my day...it's been raining 4 days straight and counting...


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have watched 3/4 of my ROH order-DGC, SCOH & BTOB. In My opinion Better Than Our Best is the best out of the three. It just fit my style of wrestling I like. Yes Supercard of Honor had the 2 best matches of the whole tripleshot but overall Better Than Our Best is a more solid show for me. 

Going to watch Ring Of Homicide hopefully by the time school starts.

So Far 
1. Better Than Our Best
2. Supercard Of Honor
3. Dragon Gate Challenge

BTW, can't wait for DBD4 review. Is it better than any of the shows in the Triple shot.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> I have watched 3/4 of my ROH order-DGC, SCOH & BTOB. In My opinion Better Than Our Best is the best out of the three. It just fit my style of wrestling I like. Yes Supercard of Honor had the 2 best matches of the whole tripleshot but overall Better Than Our Best is a more solid show for me.
> 
> Going to watch Ring Of Homicide hopefully by the time school starts.
> 
> So Far
> 1. Better Than Our Best
> 2. Supercard Of Honor
> 3. Dragon Gate Challenge
> 
> BTW, can't wait for DBD4 review. Is it better than any of the shows in the Triple shot.


No, but it has the Cage of Death, which is the most entertaining match this year (not the best match, but just full-blown entertainment).


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

just won Testing The Limits of ebay i got it mainly for the Aries Vs Dragon 2/3 falls match what does anyone think of the rest of the card


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just got Era of Honor Begins for .49$ and 3.99 shipping, Seems weird but I hope its real.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Testing the Limit's is sort of a one match show, that 2/3 falls match is great (I actually prefer it to Joe/Punk II) and to me moved by at a good pace for being a 75 minute match. The Riot after the Briscoes/Rottwielers match was cool too.

And I just watched DBD 4 a few days ago and it's not better than the triple shot shows but its still pretty entertaining, I loved the Tag Match between Irish Airborne & the Briscoes and the COD was very entertaining.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

need some rating for the following PWG shows if hailsabin or anyone else can help it would be much appreciated

PWG All Nude Revue (12.2.05)
PWG The Ernest P. Worrell Memorial (12.3.05)
PWG The Musical (17.4.04)
PWG Guitarmageddon (11.6.05)
PWG The Next Show (4.9.04)
PWG Kee _The_ee Out Of Our_ool! (27.5.04)
PWG Use Your Illusion III (9.10.04)
PWG Free Admission (Just Kidding) (13.11.04)
PWG Zombies Shouldn't Run (6.8.05)
PWG After School Special (10.1.05)
PWG 2nd Annual Bicentennial Birthday Extravaganza Night 1 (9/7/2005)
PWG 2nd Annual Bicentennial Birthday Extravaganza Night 2 (10/7/2005)


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey guys I was wondering, I'm getting into IWA: Mid-South wrestling and I was wondering what shows I should get, I'm really interested in Jimmy Jacobs championship run.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've never heard of PWG, Platt.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> I've never heard of PWG, Platt.


i only heard of them recently and just got my first dvds from ebay (hopefully arriving tomorrow) but i've got the chance of some more. 'The Messiah Of PWG' hailsabin can hopefully tell me which of them are good shows.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Platt22 you got to tell me how PWG The Ernest P. Worrell Memorial (12.3.05) is if you decide to get it.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How was Redemption besides the Main Event? I am desperate to see the four corner elimination match but if someone could give me an idea of what the rest of the card is like, it would be a great help.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> How was Redemption besides the Main Event? I am desperate to see the four corner elimination match but if someone could give me an idea of what the rest of the card is like, it would be a great help.


One of the other underrated matches, a spectacular main event (****1/4) with a really, really solid undercard make for an entertaining show and definitely worth the purchase.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Hey guys I was wondering, I'm getting into IWA: Mid-South wrestling and I was wondering what shows I should get, I'm really interested in Jimmy Jacobs championship run.


1. 2004 Ted Petty Invitational
2. We're No Joke
3. 2003 Ted Petty Inivitational
4. A Matter Of Pride 2005
5. Put Up or Shut Up 2005
6. Simply The Best 5
7. Strong Style Tournament 2004


If you like Deathmatches than King of the Deathmatches 2003 was the best.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
The ted petty invitationals are the only IWA:MS shows i would actually recommend to people


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Alright thanks guys for the selection of shows, but I would like to know what shows have Jimmy Jacobs as the IWA: Mid South champion ?


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Here is all the shows with Jacobs as champ.

April Bloodshowers 2005
Spring Heat 2005
Simply The Best 6
Revenge Served Cold 05
Nowhere To Hide
Dedication
Showdown In Salem 2005
A Country Boy Can Survive
Something To Prove
Its Clobberin Time
Catch a Rising Star
No Blood No Guts No Glory 2005
Lethal Lottery
Put Up or Shut Up 2005
12 More Minutes
A Matter of Pride 2005
2005 Ted Petty Invitational
Morris Mayhem 2
Point of Impact 2
2005 King of the Deathmatches
Christmas Carnage 2005
Big Ass Christmas Bash
2005 Revolution Strong Style Tournament
Necro/Joe 2
Edge of Insanity
No Retreat, No Surrender


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Alrights does anyone know how Vendetta is as an overall show, because I heard the Roderick Strong and Bryan Danielson is an instant classic, but how is the rest of the show...


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Here is a quick star rundown of the show.

I recently rewatched the entire show, and have changed some ratings.

Bryan Danielson VS Roderick Strong --- ***** (Best ROH match ever imo)
Christopher Daniels VS Samoa Joe --- ****1/4 (One of the best if not the best match between the two)
Embassy VS Generation Next --- ***3/4
Pearce VS Andrews --- 1/2*
Whitmer VS Claudio --- **
Jacobs VS Rinaro --- *3/4
Steel / Delirious VS Nigel / Collyer --- **1/4

The danielson strong match is worth the dvd alone, but the other 2 top matches make it a must have.

All around solid show. Buy it
------------------------------------------------------------------------
On an unrelated note, i just bought Best of Kobashi: COmplete GHC Vol.1

It has the complete Misawa VS Kobashi match from 3/1/03 which is widly recognised as one of the best matches of all time.

Ill let ya know how it goes


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I already ordered the show last Friday, but was wondering how it would be, thanks Honor for the review... and where did you buy Kenta Kobashi best of DVD?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
www.ivpvideos.com


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

OMG, thank you for that and that site is awesome, so many great DVDs for 2.99 Amazing, rep because I am in awe at the lists. 

Edit: Dammit gotta spread I always rep you it seems.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just to let you know, if Low Ki is one of your favorite wrestlers, the 'Best Of Low Ki in Japan' is a MUST-HAVE! Amazing matches on that DVD, most of them being ***1/2 or more. Great DVD.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Just to let you know, if Low Ki is one of your favorite wrestlers, the 'Best Of Low Ki in Japan' is a MUST-HAVE! Amazing matches on that DVD, most of them being ***1/2 or more. Great DVD.


Thanks, Spart I'll make sure to get that, because thats where I am getting my next DVDs when I get an opportunity.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I didn't know Low Ki had a best of from Japan is it from the link that Honor posted?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

yeah it is.

None of the dvds on the site are official, some guy just makes them


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks I need that and the Kobashi DVD.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah, they're DVD-R with no chapters which is kind of annoying, but if you're a fan of wrestling you'll be patient and fast forward when needed.

The guy that makes the DVDS sells them himself at the JAPW shows, some black guy, I don't remember his name. He's on the back of a lot of the covers, friends with Kobashi, Liger, etc. Really cool and nice guy, gave me discounts on some Best Ofs.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
Spar If your a real wreslting fan, you wont fast forward at all 

From that site, i can recommend Best of Misawa V.1, Best of Kojima, Best of Muta V1-3

NOAH Destiny, NJPW Super J Cup 1994, NJPW Super J Cup 1995, and Best of Kawada VS Misawa


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> Spar If your a real wreslting fan, you wont fast forward at all


Well when you get a 3-Disc DVD like Best of Jushin Liger and you've seen the same match 4 times in a row because you've yet to see the rest of the disc...you feel the need to fast forward.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> From that site, i can recommend Best of Misawa V.1, Best of Kojima, Best of Muta V1-3
> 
> NOAH Destiny, *NJPW Super J Cup 1994, NJPW Super J Cup 1995*, and Best of Kawada VS Misawa


You told me about these shows I will look out for those also I'm looking on the site right now.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^
Yeah fair enough....

I know the Kobashi VS Misawa match i just bought will run long, so ill hide the remote somewhere, just incase i get an urge. If its as good as people say though, ill probably wont need 2

EDIT: Homicide, http://www.weforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=257379

J Cup rundowns. Two of the best shows in wrestling history


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks again Honor.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got J Cup 94 around the time Honor did cause I saw someone talking about IPV on here and J Cup 94 is easily the best wrestling tournament I've ever seen, and I really like tournaments.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If my at least one of my DVDs don't come today, I riot. End of discussion.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm going to place my second ROH order after the 10 dollar sale comes out again. Which is hopefully tomorrow. Anyways, what do you guys think of my selections:

VHS:
Empire State Showdown
The Last Stand
Round Robin Challenge III
Buffalo Stampede
Hell Freezes Over

DVD:
Manhattan Mayhem
Nowhere to Run
Death Before Dishonor III
Escape From New York
Redemption

Hopefully the order should come out somewhere around 80 dollars.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Orton_4_President said:


> I'm going to place my second ROH order after the 10 dollar sale comes out again. Which is hopefully tomorrow. Anyways, what do you guys think of my selections:
> 
> VHS:
> Empire State Showdown
> The Last Stand
> Round Robin Challenge III
> Buffalo Stampede
> Hell Freezes Over
> 
> DVD:
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Nowhere to Run
> Death Before Dishonor III
> Escape From New York
> Redemption
> 
> Hopefully the order should come out somewhere around 80 dollars.


These are great selections, but this is like the rate my order thing on Rohwrestling.com forums where it really doesn't matter what other people think, because you already have chosen.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Orton_4_President said:


> I'm going to place my second ROH order after the 10 dollar sale comes out again. Which is hopefully tomorrow. Anyways, what do you guys think of my selections:
> 
> VHS:
> Empire State Showdown
> The Last Stand
> Round Robin Challenge III
> Buffalo Stampede
> Hell Freezes Over
> 
> DVD:
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Nowhere to Run
> Death Before Dishonor III
> Escape From New York
> Redemption
> 
> Hopefully the order should come out somewhere around 80 dollars.


I'd replace 'Escape From New York' with 'The Future Is Now' and 'Empire State Showdown' with 'Main Event Spectacles'. Other than that, a really solid order, especially the underrated (mostly due to horrible crowd) Buffalo Stampede.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> These are great selections, but this is like the rate my order thing on Rohwrestling.com forums where it really doesn't matter what other people think, because you already have chosen.


Well, if someone says one of the shows is just awful, despite the card looking good, I'm not going to order.



Spartanlax said:


> I'd replace 'Escape From New York' with 'The Future Is Now' and 'Empire State Showdown' with 'Main Event Spectacles'. Other than that, a really solid order, especially the underrated (mostly due to horrible crowd) Buffalo Stampede.


Main Event Spectacles isn't on the VHS list unfortunately, and I don't want to go over 80 dollars this order. I figured I would get Empire State Showdown simply because it's only 3 dollars.

And was there something that went wrong with Escape From New York? It looked like a pretty solid show to me, but it could have came out bad.

Here is the card so you don't have to go to the website:

*Escape From New York- New York, NY 7/9/05 (DVD)*
Item# ROH072DVD
*Description:*
1. Dunn, Marcos, & Dixie vs. Lacey's Angels & Vordell Walker
2. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. The Carnage Crew (ROH Tag Team Title Match)
3. Mick Foley-CM Punk altercation
4. James Gibson vs. Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Azrieal (Four Corner Survival Match)
5. Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries (ROH Pure Title Match)
6. Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana (European Rules Match)
7. Homicide vs. Jay Lethal
8. CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match)


----------



## KENTA

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Here is a quick star rundown of the show.
> 
> I recently rewatched the entire show, and have changed some ratings.
> 
> Bryan Danielson VS Roderick Strong --- ***** (Best ROH match ever imo)
> Christopher Daniels VS Samoa Joe --- ****1/4 (One of the best if not the best match between the two)
> Embassy VS Generation Next --- ***3/4
> Pearce VS Andrews --- 1/2*
> Whitmer VS Claudio --- **
> Jacobs VS Rinaro --- *3/4
> Steel / Delirious VS Nigel / Collyer --- **1/4
> 
> The danielson strong match is worth the dvd alone, but the other 2 top matches make it a must have.
> 
> All around solid show. Buy it
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> On an unrelated note, i just bought Best of Kobashi: COmplete GHC Vol.1
> 
> It has the complete Misawa VS Kobashi match from 3/1/03 which is widly recognised as one of the best matches of all time.
> 
> Ill let ya know how it goes


No to your Vendetta review.

Joe/Daniels was boring. Their DGC match was so much better, it was fun.

Danielson/Strong 2 is the most overrated ROH match ever. I'd give it ***1/2.
The first 30 mins were boring as hell, and they kept hitting big bits of offense really out of place. The crowd seemed dead aswell. Strong really didnt sell well and Dragon wasnt at his best. The only good part was the final 7 mins.

The 8 man was a horrible mess. It was really overbooked and really stupid at times.

The undercard completely sucked.

This was the most dissapointing ROH show ever for me. I advise you to not buy it.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Orton_4_President said:


> And was there something that went wrong with Escape From New York? It looked like a pretty solid show to me, but it could have came out bad.


Nothing went wrong with the show and it is entertaining, but The Future Is Now is just better. Punk/Strong from FIN is better than the title match at EFNY for one, and in my opinion FIN has three **** matches on it. If you appreciate good wrestling and also like a fun brawl as well as a spotfest every now and then, The Future Is Now is much better than Escape From New York. 



> No to your Vendetta review.
> 
> Joe/Daniels was boring. Their DGC match was so much better, it was fun.
> 
> Danielson/Strong 2 is the most overrated ROH match ever. I'd give it ***1/2.
> The first 30 mins were boring as hell, and they kept hitting big bits of offense really out of place. The crowd seemed dead aswell. Strong really didnt sell well and Dragon wasnt at his best. The only good part was the final 7 mins.
> 
> The 8 man was a horrible mess. It was really overbooked and really stupid at times.
> 
> The undercard completely sucked.
> 
> This was the most dissapointing ROH show ever for me. I advise you to not buy it.


KENTA...wow. Just wow. Whoever wanted to buy Vendetta, do NOT listen to this guy. Vendetta is a fantastic show, and Strong/Danielson is one of the best matches ROH has ever done, and the 8 man tag is such a great fun match, anyone can enjoy it.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Its clearly because the show didn't include KENTA. :side:


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> No to your Vendetta review.
> 
> Joe/Daniels was boring. Their DGC match was so much better, it was fun.
> 
> *Danielson/Strong 2 is the most overrated ROH match ever.* I'd give it ***1/2.
> The first 30 mins were boring as hell, and they kept hitting big bits of offense really out of place. The crowd seemed dead aswell. Strong really didnt sell well and Dragon wasnt at his best. The only good part was the final 7 mins.
> 
> The 8 man was a horrible mess. It was really overbooked and really stupid at times.
> 
> The undercard completely sucked.
> 
> This was the most dissapointing ROH show ever for me. I advise you to not buy it.


I think you are getting that match confused with Blood Generation vs Do Fixer because Strong vs American Dragon II is one of the best ROH matches ever it deserves all of the hype it gets.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



KENTA said:


> No to your Vendetta review.
> 
> Joe/Daniels was boring. Their DGC match was so much better, it was fun.
> 
> Danielson/Strong 2 is the most overrated ROH match ever. I'd give it ***1/2.
> The first 30 mins were boring as hell, and they kept hitting big bits of offense really out of place. The crowd seemed dead aswell. Strong really didnt sell well and Dragon wasnt at his best. The only good part was the final 7 mins.
> 
> The 8 man was a horrible mess. It was really overbooked and really stupid at times.
> 
> The undercard completely sucked.
> 
> This was the most dissapointing ROH show ever for me. I advise you to not buy it.


Sorry but you're a complete moron. I guess the show sucked because KENTA wasn't on it, huh?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Pffft I already made that joke!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Vendetta was an amazing show, no one listen to KENTA. Strong/Danielson 2 was amazing, I was actually cheering for Strong to win that's how much I was into it. The 8 man was awesome as well, and the undercard was great. I would buy the show.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i was planning to watch Vendetta sometime this week so now it has been brought up i think i should watch it tongiht so i can voice an opinion on the subject


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Vendetta was an amazing show, no one listen to KENTA. Strong/Danielson 2 was amazing, I was actually cheering for Strong to win that's how much I was into it. The 8 man was awesome as well, and the undercard was great. I would buy the show.


Yeah I ordered it last Friday and asked yesterday for a review and of course I trusted Honor's words over KENTA's. Looks like everybody else is saying its good anyways. Well I hope it came today I am at school at the moment.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

FUCK YES MY DVDS CAME TODAY! YES! YES! YES!
















Aww man, they're the CZW and IWA:MS ones...I was hoping for the ROH ones or the McMahon DVD...


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

LOL P-W-N-3-D!!


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> FUCK YES MY DVDS CAME TODAY! YES! YES! YES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww man, they're the CZW and IWA:MS ones...I was hoping for the ROH ones or the McMahon DVD...


:lmao


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I ordered the 94 and 95 Super J cups, the best of Kobashi and Liger from that site last night. Also I went to Best Buy this not to long ago and purchased Best of Bret Hart, Lockdown 2006 and the McMahon DVD.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

That sucks.

I just got Era of Honor Begins and "When Hero Meet Punk VHs.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Homicide watch the Vinnie Mac DVD now, I want some more opinions on it.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> That sucks.
> 
> I just got Era of Honor Begins and "When Hero Meet Punk VHs.


is When Hero Met Punk the one with the 93 minute match and if it is where did you get it because i've been looking for it


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> That sucks.
> 
> I just got Era of Honor Begins and *"When Hero Meet Punk *VHs.


Is that the show where Hero and Punk went 60+ minutes?



> Homicide watch the Vinnie Mac DVD now, I want some more opinions on it.


I'm about to go watch it I heard some great things about it.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It's still not out in the UK yet and I can't be bothered to pay way over the normal price to get it from the US.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Role Model the Vinne Mack Dvd is awesome, soon as it comes out you better get it.

For my Vhs its the one where they went some 93 minutes, Found it on Ebay.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Emo I saw there TLC match I think it was from IWA:MS.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Emo I saw there TLC match I think it was from IWA:MS.


yeah there TLC match was from IWA:MS i downloaded it yesterday but haven't watched it yet but i am still on the look-out for the 93 minute match


----------



## wrestleNOW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can people recommend what ROH dvd's I should get for the sale. I have not seen any ROH shows. What 4 dvd's would you recommend. I'm leaning towards buying their first show ever as one of them. I only have until 10pm, so hopefully there will be some help before then.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My four top shows form the ones i have seen would be

Dragon Gate Challenge
Supercard Of Honor
Better Than Our Best
Weekend Of Champions Night 2


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Dragon Gate Challenge
Supercard Of Honor
Better Than Our Best
Ring Of Homicide
Manhatten Mayhem 
Final Battle 2005
Weekend Of Champions Night 2


Any of those would be great choices.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Emo I saw there TLC match I think it was from IWA:MS.


Yes, They wrestled two tremedous matches in IWA-MS. This is the 93 minute 2/3 falls, I'm on search for the TLC one do you know the name of the show?

What shows show the best Jimmy Jacobs in Roh and IWA-MS


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> Yes, They wrestled two tremedous matches in IWA-MS. This is the 93 minute 2/3 falls, I'm on search for the TLC one do you know the name of the show?
> 
> What shows show the best Jimmy Jacobs in Roh and IWA-MS


I don't know the name of the show but it was on 2/9/02 and is on the best of chris hero dvd which you can get from rfvideo


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Best Of The Best 5 is....NOT good so far. I mean two matches in a row were flat out HORRIBLE!


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can't believe you actually bought CZW dvds. LOL at you.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Can't believe you actually bought CZW dvds. LOL at you.


I tried to give them a fair chance...WHY THE FUCK DID I DO THAT?!

2/5 matches have been good so far on Best Of The Best 5, and it's a low good.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Can't believe you actually bought CZW dvds. LOL at you.


Yeah I can't believe it either Role Model, I LOL at you too Lax lol.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well Best Of The Best 5 is getting better and better, becoming a lot more entertaining as time moves on. Just wacthed two really good matches so far, however the start sucked.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> I don't know the name of the show but it was on 2/9/02 and is on the best of chris hero dvd which you can get from rfvideo


There we go, I got alot of money for my birthday I just bought it. I'm a pretty big Hero fan to.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Instead of buying these three, three dollar VHS, should I buy one 10 dollar DVD instead? Or is there enough decent matches on those shows to make the three better than an all around better one? And if so, what extra DVD should I get. (I know the official list isn't out yet, but they went a little past Manhattan Mayham last time)

My current order is two pages back.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

just about to watch Strong Vs Danielson at Vendetta heres hoping it's as good as you all (with the exception of KENTA) say it is

EDIT: just got finished watching and i definetly lived up to my expectations and is in my top 3 of ROH matches


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> just about to watch Strong Vs Danielson at Vendetta heres hoping it's as good as you all (with the exception of KENTA) say it is
> 
> EDIT: just got finished watching and i definetly lived up to my expectations and is in my top 3 of ROH matches


Platt has long as it is as good as their first battle I'll be happy.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Top 5 *2005* ROH shows that you think will be on the next $10 DVD sale.
I like a mixture or wrestling-Pure Wrestling, Techinical, Spotfests, brawls, comedy everything basically.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Platt has long as it is as good as their first battle I'll be happy.


i have yet to see there first match so i can't compare but its up there with Joe Vs Punk 1


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Someone tell me which is the best out of all the anniversary shows?


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I dont need any help but I just finished up World Title Classic and that was a great show. I definetly recommend it. People dont talk about this one that much. Not a bad match on the show. Every match can be rewatched many times. The hour Joe/Punk match flew by. Awesome show.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If anyone wants to check out PWG Card Subject To Change 2 here is a quick review on it as i just watched it.

*1. Disco Machine, Nemesis & Ronin vs TJ Perkins, Bino Gambino & Fergal Devitt**** Nice Lengthly Opener, fast action. *Around 14+ Min*

*2. Colt Cabana vs Alex Koslov*** *Good match here with his comedy in it too *(10:30)*

*3. Cape Fear(El Generico & Quicksilver) vs Dark & Lovely(Scorpio Sky & Human Tornado)**** *Starts off a little slow but really heats up, 29 min match up and its a really good one. *(29:13)*

*4. Excalibur vs Top Gun Talwar*** A fun little match, a bit sloppy *(7:58)*

*5. PWG Tag Team Championship-Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs Los Luchas(Phoenix Star & Zokre)** 1/2* Cut short due to Zokre concussion, good for while it lasts though. Hero vs Claudio II was scrapped and the Tag Team Title Main Event was made. *Like about (8:32)*

*6. Frankie Kazarian vs Scott Lost *** 1/2* Lost was sick and still performed a really good match up, lengthy too. *(14:00)*

*7. PWG Championship 4 Way Elimination-Joey Ryan vs Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh vs AJ Styles ***** A really well worked match here, mayhem in it all the way through it. *Past or at (14:30)*

*8. PWG Tag Team Championship II-Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs The Kings Of Wrestling(Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) **** 1/2* A very excellent technical match up here. Starts off very technical, with stiff shots and then it goes into full action mode, really great match here. *(49:50)[/*​
All in all i think it is a good show to recommend for you guys that are starting to get into PWG, you can see what Generico, Quicksilver, Sky and Tornado are made of just out of that match and the main event is really good. A solid card makes for a solid event even with an impromtu main event. Have been better shows but like i said an all around really solid show.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does Joe vs. Kobashi have a good undercard? If not is it worth owning for that match on its own?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



WCW4lyfe said:


> Does Joe vs. Kobashi have a good undercard? If not is it worth owning for that match on its own?


Actually yes. I mean the main event is worth the purchase alone, but the undercard is incredible as well. Great tag match between Whitmer/Jacobs and Mamaluke/Rinauro and some other good matches as well. Loved the undercard to be honest.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Actually yes. I mean the main event is worth the purchase alone, but the undercard is incredible as well. Great tag match between Whitmer/Jacobs and Mamaluke/Rinauro and some other good matches as well. Loved the undercard to be honest.


Aite thanks, I'll be investing in that one. Also, I'm looking to get one of the Best of CM Punk DVDs, which one is the best?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*




WCW4lyfe said:


> Aite thanks, I'll be investing in that one. Also, I'm looking to get one of the Best of CM Punk DVDs, which one is the best?


Best of CM Punk Vol. 3 is BY FAR the best one if you don't already have some of the shows that the matches are on. Here's the thing though, most of the shows with the Vol. 3 matches on it are DVDs you're going to eventually want because most of them are really great shows. So you can either get the Best of CM Punk Vol. 3 or you can guy the great shows that have those matches plus more on it. More expensive but more bang for your buck.

I hope I explained that right, it's late and I'm tired.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The Joe VS Kobashi undercard is solid as hell.

One of the most overlooked matches of 2005 imo in Yang VS Gibson, a solid Strong VS Rave match and a great tag match. Lethal VS Nigel wasnt too shabby either


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Best of CM Punk Vol. 3 is BY FAR the best one if you don't already have some of the shows that the matches are on. Here's the thing though, most of the shows with the Vol. 3 matches on it are DVDs you're going to eventually want because most of them are really great shows. So you can either get the Best of CM Punk Vol. 3 or you can guy the great shows that have those matches plus more on it. More expensive but more bang for your buck.
> 
> I hope I explained that right, it's late and I'm tired.


Nah you explained it good, thanks. I may pick up Punk: The Final Chapter instead.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



WCW4lyfe said:


> Nah you explained it good, thanks. I may pick up Punk: The Final Chapter instead.


If you want an updated review of it, there's one in my sig now (I went back and lowered/raised some match ratings and organized the review better).


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> If you want an updated review of it, there's one in my sig now (I went back and lowered/raised some match ratings and organized the review better).


Yeah it looks solid. Ill pick up both of those either when ROH has one of those sales they have all the time or off of Ebay (yeah I'm a cheapass).


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> If anyone wants to check out PWG Card Subject To Change 2 here is a quick review on it as i just watched it.
> 
> *1. Disco Machine, Nemesis & Ronin vs TJ Perkins, Bino Gambino & Fergal Devitt**** Nice Lengthly Opener, fast action. *Around 14+ Min*
> 
> *2. Colt Cabana vs Alex Koslov*** *Good match here with his comedy in it too *(10:30)*
> 
> *3. Cape Fear(El Generico & Quicksilver) vs Dark & Lovely(Scorpio Sky & Human Tornado)**** *Starts off a little slow but really heats up, 29 min match up and its a really good one. *(29:13)*
> 
> *4. Excalibur vs Top Gun Talwar*** A fun little match, a bit sloppy *(7:58)*
> 
> *5. PWG Tag Team Championship-Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs Los Luchas(Phoenix Star & Zokre)** 1/2* Cut short due to Zokre concussion, good for while it lasts though. Hero vs Claudio II was scrapped and the Tag Team Title Main Event was made. *Like about (8:32)*
> 
> *6. Frankie Kazarian vs Scott Lost *** 1/2* Lost was sick and still performed a really good match up, lengthy too. *(14:00)*
> 
> *7. PWG Championship 4 Way Elimination-Joey Ryan vs Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh vs AJ Styles ***** A really well worked match here, mayhem in it all the way through it. *Past or at (14:30)*
> 
> *8. PWG Tag Team Championship II-Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs The Kings Of Wrestling(Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) **** 1/2* A very excellent technical match up here. Starts off very technical, with stiff shots and then it goes into full action mode, really great match here. *(49:50)[/*​
> All in all i think it is a good show to recommend for you guys that are starting to get into PWG, you can see what Generico, Quicksilver, Sky and Tornado are made of just out of that match and the main event is really good. A solid card makes for a solid event even with an impromtu main event. Have been better shows but like i said an all around really solid show.


This is one of the 4 PWG shows I have at the moment (BOLA 2005, Cruisin for a Bruisin, Astonishing X-Mas, Card Subject to Change 2/Perminent Vacation) and yeah with the exception of Battle of LA 2005, I'd say this would be the best starter show for a PWG collection.

Davey/Dragon vs Hero/Castignoli is a great Main event, makes me want to see the K.O.W. as ROH tag title champs 

Edit: One Year Anniversary or 4th Anniversary are good shows but I thought One Year Anniversary was better (except OYAS's crappy spot fest scramble tag match main event, but the rest of the show is great).


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Someone tell me which is the best out of all the anniversary shows?


4th



> This is one of the 4 PWG shows I have at the moment (BOLA 2005, Cruisin for a Bruisin, Astonishing X-Mas, Card Subject to Change 2/Perminent Vacation) and yeah with the exception of Battle of LA 2005, I'd say this would be the best starter show for a PWG collection.
> 
> Davey/Dragon vs Hero/Castignoli is a great Main event, *makes me want to see the K.O.W. as ROH tag title champs*


I think they would be great champions for ROH and it would make there feud with Aries and Strong more heated.


----------



## Anton_LaVey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Brief Star Review for Death Before Dishonor:

1. Low Ki vs. Deranged *
2. Matt Stryker vs. Jimmy Rave **1/4
3. Hotstuff Hernandez, Fast Eddie, Don Juan, & Rudy Boy Gonzales vs. Carnage Crew ***1/2
4. Tony Mamaluke & John Walters vs Outcast Killaz **
5. Tom Carter vs. Doug Williams ***3/4
6. Homicide vs. Dan Maff vs. Colt Cabana vs. BJ Whitmer (#1 Contender's Trophy Match) ***3/4
7. Backseat Boyz & The SAT vs. Special K **3/4
8. Jeff Hardy vs. Joey Matthews vs. Krazy K 1/2* (just listen to the fans go brutal on Hardy)
9. CM Punk vs. Raven (Dog Collar Maatch) ****1/2
10. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red vs. Briscoe Brothers (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ***1/2
11. Samoa Joe vs. Paul London (ROH Title Match) ***1/4


----------



## Anton_LaVey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Brief Star Review for "Beating the Odds"

1. Colt Cabana vs Jimmy Rave **
2. Diablo Santiago (w/Oman Tortuga) v. Slyk Wagner Brown (w/April Hunter) **
3. Dunn and Marcos v. Izzy and Dixie (w/rest of Special K) v. The SAT v. The Backseat Boys *** 1/4
4. Matt Stryker v. John Walters ***
5. The Carnage Crew v. Hydro, Angeldust and Deranged ** 1/2
6. BJ Whitmer v. Mark Briscoe ***1/4
7. Trent Acid (w/Johnny Kashmere) v. Homicide (w/Julius Smokes) ****3/4
8. Samoa Joe v. Chris Sabin v. Jay Briscoe v. AJ Styles ***1/4
9. CM Punk v. Raven in a Clockwork Orange house of fun steel cage match ***


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

my PWG dvds arrived today and am about to watch the first one Jason Takes PWG hope its good


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

THE REST OF MY DVDS CAME TODAY! W00T!

Well, I'm still waiting for my PWG stuff, but everything else came today. Can't wait to watch the McMahon DVD and Unforgiven 2003


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> THE REST OF MY DVDS CAME TODAY! W00T!
> 
> Well, I'm still waiting for my PWG stuff, but everything else came today. Can't wait to watch the McMahon DVD and Unforgiven 2003


i couldn't wait for the McMahon dvd to come out over here so downloaded it till it does and it's definetly worth the watch i learned alot about McMahon i didn't know and gives you an insight into the difference between Vince the man and Mr McMahon the character


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> THE REST OF MY DVDS CAME TODAY! W00T!
> 
> Well, I'm still waiting for my PWG stuff, but everything else came today. Can't wait to watch the McMahon DVD and Unforgiven 2003


Hope you enjoy them, Spart.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

A quick question:

Are the promos you see on the DVDs added in after the actual ROH event? Because I know that ROH definitely doesn't have a titantron, and a good portion of the promos are shot backstage it seems.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> A quick question:
> 
> Are the promos you see on the DVDs added in after the actual ROH event? Because I know that ROH definitely doesn't have a titantron, and a good portion of the promos are shot backstage it seems.


They do it while the show is going on and sometimes after the show ends.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm going to watch Ring of Homicide tonight could someone describe how the event went to me and what the better and worst matches are please.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I'm going to watch Ring of Homicide tonight could someone describe how the event went to me and what the better and worst matches are please.


It's great go watch it I was there live


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> I'm going to watch Ring of Homicide tonight could someone describe how the event went to me and what the better and worst matches are please.


Best matches: Main event, Danielson/Delirious
Worst matchs: Reyes/Homicide vs Dun/Marcos (still a ** match)


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> They do it while the show is going on and sometimes after the show ends.


So that means the fans that are in attendance don't get to see them. Correct?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Orton_4_President said:


> So that means the fans that are in attendance don't get to see them. Correct?


Correct, live fans do not see the backstage promos. They're on the DVD releases.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Am gonna watch it at like 11 after I've worked out and chilled on MSN. The card doesn't look TOO great to me though.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> Am gonna watch it at like 11 after I've worked out and chilled on MSN. The card doesn't look TOO great to me though.


Really? That's funny, since ROHomicide is probably one of the better shows this year.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Am gonna watch it at like 11 after I've worked out and chilled on MSN. The card doesn't look TOO great to me though.


It's one of the best shows I have been to this year along with FOTC.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I suppose it will work out better as it will take me by suprise hopefully. If I haden't hear people on here saying the event is good I probably wouldn't have purchased it. 

Throwdown or Chi-Town Struggle?


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I watched four matches off Ring Of Homicide in the last two days here is a ranking of best to worst in my opinion.

1. Nigel McGuinness vs Jay Lethal-***1/2
2. Jimmy Yang vs Jimmy Rave-***1/4
3. Colt Cabana vs Kikutaru-**1/2
4. Homicide & Reyes vs Dunn & Marcos-**

I think I should of gotten Throwdown or Weekend of Champions Night 2 or Chi-Town Stuggle. Plus I alrealdy saw the R.O.H main event. I hope the other half of the card is great.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What are some of the better PWG and IWA:MS dvds?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> I suppose it will work out better as it will take me by suprise hopefully. If I haden't hear people on here saying the event is good I probably wouldn't have purchased it.
> 
> Throwdown or Chi-Town Struggle?


Overall i though Throwdown was the better show


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've watched Throwdown and liked it I doubt that Chi-Town Struggle could better the show.

I'm making my next order tomorrow I'm going to think what to order tonight. Is the 3 for 1 sale on?

Anyway I'm off to watch Ring of Homicide wish me look.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> I've watched Throwdown and liked it I doubt that Chi-Town Struggle could better the show.
> 
> I'm making my next order tomorrow I'm going to think what to order tonight. Is the 3 for 1 sale on?
> 
> Anyway I'm off to watch Ring of Homicide wish me look.


you just missed the sale it ended last night


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The 10 dollar sale should start tomorrow Daniel B(you got same first name as me). Going to watch Briscoes vs IA and COD match from DBD4.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Briscoes vs Irish Airborne was my match of the night (due to the fact the COD was really only a big brawl but was fun) at DBD IV, good I hope the 10 dollar sale is soon theres a few holes I want to fill in my collection rather pay less money


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well seening the 10$ sale is on I might just get some older DVD's as I really want Fate Of An Angel.

Currently watchin Ring of Homicide I liked Cabana match for the comedy, Homicide match was a squash really and currently watching Yang/Rave. Going to have a break after this match.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Not sure if anyone has posted this but the 7/29 show is called "Generation Now" and the 8/4 show is called "Time To Man Up".


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Are those really the names I remember you doing a trick about the show names a month ago.

Finished watching Cage OF Death-ROH vs CZW and Briscoes vs IA

Ratings
Cage OF Death-*****(I don't care what you say)
Briscoes vs IA-***1/2


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

"Time To Man Up"?! Thats really awful.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just watched Chi-Town Struggle and I really think this show is underrated.The undercard is decent with Strong Vs. Jacobs and Joe Vs. Delirious and the final three matches were all very good.Homicide Vs. Nigel ***1/2 - ***3/4.I liked this match a lot both men impressed me.Homicide shows his wrestling ability in this match.KENTA Vs. Aries ***3/4 - ****.I expected this match to be better,but still they put on a very good match which I thought was slightly better than KENTA Vs. Strong.Cabana Vs. Danielson ****1/4 - ****1/2.Sue me I loved it.Some good comedy from Cabana with Danielson working his usual magic,but Cabana put on a great performance and showed he can really go.The finishing sequence was good.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> "Time To Man Up"?! Thats really awful.


Are you crazy? I think its a create title. Everytime I see it I can't help but think of the Briscoes saying "Its time to MAN UP!" and if you've ever heard them say it you know its quite amusing hearing them say it.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Its just not right for a show name, in my view.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Its just not right for a show name, in my view.


Yeah I sort of agree but I still love the name.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Didn't the Briscoes lose that night anyway? That'd be hilarious.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Didn't the Briscoes lose that night anyway? That'd be hilarious.


No, they defeated KENTA and Davey. As you can guess Davey was pinned.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Yeah I sort of agree but I still love the name.


The name is ok, but Generation Now? LMAO thats terrible.

Even something more simple like: Together One LAst Time, would have been better as it gives off what the significance of the show is.

Never the less, im buying Generation Now.

I wonder what the England shows will be called? Maybe Honor Invades England Night 1 & 2, or Unification for the first night


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Based on the cards of some recent shows which 3 would you pick up

War Of The Wire II
Generation Now
Time To Man Up
Fight Of The Century
England Night 1
England Night 2
August 25th
August 26th

I'd get FOTC, WOTW 2, and ?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^
Id pick up FOTC, England night 1 and Generation Now


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey Platt did you finish Jason Takes PWG??? I would like to see your review for it, opening match is really good.:agree:

For WCW4Lyfe i can't answer for IWA-MS but with the PWG dvds the best ones to get are....

*BOLA 2005**All Star Weekends*, 1, 2, or 3 doesn't matter.
*Astonishing X-Mas*(title match sucks but rest of the card is good)
*Crusin For A Bruisn*(yet to see this one still but Mcqueen can help you out)
*The PWG Bicentenial Birthday Extravanganza Nights 1 & 2*, 2 Year Anniversary Show.
*The Reason For The Season* 1 Year Anniversary Show, only Steel Cage match in history of PWG
*Threemendous *3 Year Anniversary Show, Only BattleDome(TLC Cage Match) in wrestling history(maybe)

Truth be told all are good, every show has a classic or really good match. Both of the card subject to change shows have big time main events, Super Dragon vs Homicide and Super Dragon/Davey Richards vs Chris Hero/Claudio Castagnoli.

I hope that helps man


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

So is the AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels time limit draw a good match


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R-Pac said:


> So is the AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels time limit draw a good match


When did that happen?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> When did that happen?


I think he's talking one of Styles and Daniels matches in PWG.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> When did that happen?


Jason Takes PWG, 60 Min time Draw-PWG Title vs TNA X Division Title AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels. Platt got it today.

Here is the card for that event, just for the hell of it really.

*1. El Generico vs Human Tornado

2. NOSAWA vs Ricky Reyes

3. Gunning For Hookers vs The Ballard Brothers vs Aerial Xpress

4. Kevin Steen vs Sexxxy Eddy

5. Guerrilla Warfare Match-Super Dragon vs Excalibur

6. PWG Tag Team Title-Arrogance* vs Disco Machine(face) & Mr. Excitement

7. PWG Title vs TNA X Title-AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels​*
I think that is a all around solid card there, the opening match is a good one as i said before.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is the 76 min match between Danielson and Aries good or just boring?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^
Depends on what kind of wrestling you enjoy.

Personally, i thought the match was worth around ****1/4


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm kind of intrested in it to see what a 76 min match looks like. On the other hand, I don't know if I can take 76 min of any wrestler. 

If there was someone I could watch that long, Danielson would be the man.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*




-Mystery- said:


> Are you crazy? I think its a create title. Everytime I see it I can't help but think of the Briscoes saying "Its time to MAN UP!" and if you've ever heard them say it you know its quite amusing hearing them say it.


LOL I agree I think thats the best catchphrase in wrestling right now, kinda a funky show title, too bad i'm gonna skip that show didn't look so appealing on paper to me, not gonna "Man Up" the money to buy it 

Edit: And the Testing the Limit, Aries vs Danielson match is awesome, it moves by very smoothly to me and probably the best encounter between the two men to date.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Any chance that we will get some new ROH DVD's today or will it be next week?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Hey Platt did you finish Jason Takes PWG??? I would like to see your review for it, opening match is really good.:agree:


 I've watched all except the main event so i will be watching that today but so-far im impressed with PWG and would definetly get some more of there DVDs. I thought the opening match was great and was the first time i had seen The Human Tornado and only the second match i've seen of El Generico and im impressed. Will let you know what the main event was like when i've finished watching it.


EDIT: Next sale and new DVDs


rohwrestling said:


> LABOR DAY WEEKEND SALE- 25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER PLUS NEW DVD RELEASES!!!
> 12/23/05
> ROH
> 
> LABOR DAY WEEKEND SALE- 25% OFF YOUR ORDER, NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!
> 
> You can now save 25% off your next order that you place thru the ROH website by following the directions below. There is no minimum purchase so almost EVERY order is eligible for the discount. This sale includes all DVD's (including Non ROH titles), videos, tickets, figures, books, ROH apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. The only items not included in the sale are gift certificates.
> 
> To redeem your 25% Off Coupon for your order just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: weekend25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount. You must enter the code exactly as it is spelled above and it must be typed into the correct section.
> 
> Offer ends on Sunday, September 3rd at 9pm EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Preorder items can be included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Orders must be placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Gift certificates are NOT included in the sale. Minimum two of any title can be ordered. Dealer orders will not be accepted. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Full Impact Pro ’Heatstroke ’06 Night 2’ Bushnell, FL 7/8/06 DVD
> 
> ROH World & FIP Heavyweight Champion Bryan Danielson & BJ Whitmer vs. Homicide & Davey Richards, Black Market vs. The Heartbreak Express in a Double Chain Match for the FIP Tag Titles, plus more.
> 1. Alex Pourteau vs. Canadian Cougar
> 2. Colt Cabana vs. Kory Chavis
> 3. Sal Rinauro vs. Kenny King
> 4. Erick Stevens vs. Steve Madison
> 5. Chasyn Rance vs. Seth Delay
> 6. Bryan Danielson & BJ Whitmer vs. Homicide & Davey Richards
> 7. Black Market vs. The Heartbreak Express (Double Chain - FIP Tag Team Title Match)
> 
> Full Impact Pro ’Chasing The Dragon’ Inverness, FL 6/9/06 DVD
> 
> Features a six way elimination #1 contenders match with Davey Richards vs. Colt Cabana vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Canadian Cougar vs. Steve Madison, Bryan Danielson defends the FIP Heavyweight Title against Sal Rinuaro, & more.
> 1. Alex Pourteau vs. Kenny King
> 2. Kory Chavis vs. Ryan Drago
> 3. Shingo Takagi vs. Erick Stevens
> 4. Black Market vs. The Heartbreak Express (FIP Tag Team Title Match)
> 5. Fast & Furious vs. Chasyn Rance & Seth Delay
> 6. Bryan Danielson vs. Sal Rinauro (FIP Heavyweight Title Match)
> 7. Davey Richards vs. Colt Cabana vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Canadian Cougar vs. Steve Madison (Six Way Elimination #1 Contenders Match)
> 
> Full Impact Pro ’Strength In Numbers’ Inverness, FL 11/11/05 DVD
> 
> Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave vs. Roderick Strong & Tony Mamaluke, Sean Waltman vs. Austin Aries, plus more.
> 1. Black Market vs. Rainman & Evan Starsmore
> 2. Bryan Danielson issues a series of open challenges
> 3. Steve Madison vs. Derrick Dempsey
> 4. The Heartbreak Express vs. Sal Rinauro & Davey Andrews (FIP Tag Team Title Match)
> 5. Erick Stevens vs. Jerrelle Clark
> 6. Roderick Strong & Tony Mamaluke vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave
> 7. Austin Aries, Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn vs. Altar Boy Luke, Chasyn Rance & Seth Delay
> 8. Sean Waltman vs. Austin Aries
> 
> Vive Guerrero: A Tribute in Memory Of Eddie DVD (Preorder)
> 
> Once in a lifetime a performer comes along who touches the hearts of MILLIONS worldwide. Eddie Guerrero was one of those performers. Decimating the "glass ceiling" which had held back dozens of other talented Hispanic and light heavyweight wrestlers - Eddie became one of the most beloved wrestling champions of all time before his unexpected death in 2005. On one special night, the biggest names in Mexican wrestling joined with Eddie’s legendary family to pay tribute to a true superstar who was taken before his time.
> 
> 1. Hijo Del Santo vs. Blue Demon, Jr.
> 2. "Los Guerreros" Chavo, Mondo, & Hector vs. Villano IV, Rey Misterio, & Haku
> 3. L.A. Park vs. Super Parka
> 4. "Super Porky" Brazo De Plata vs. Black Warrior
> 5. Minis Match: Mascarita Sagrada vs. Piratia Morgan
> 
> *Also featured on the DVD are Black Tiger, Art "Tiger" Flores, Mr. Aguila, Damien 666, Heavy Metal, Felino, and Los Chivos.
> 
> A PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS FROM THE SALE OF THE DVD WILL GO TO EDDIE’S WIFE AND CHILDREN.
> 
> History of the WWE Championship 3 Disc Set
> 
> For more than forty years, the WWE Championship has been one of the most prestigious titles in sports entertainment, This three-disc set contains some of the greatest matches in the history of the WWE Championship from the ‘70s through today. Fans have been given the opportunity to participate in the creation of the DVD, as they voted on wwe.com for their favorite matches from each era. The DVD set will include a comprehensive timeline with multimedia highlights from every title change. Hosted by legendary announcer Jim Ross, matches on the three discs will feature all the great champions in WWE history, including Bruno Sammartino, Hulk Hogan, Stone Cold Steve Austin, the Rock, Undertaker, Triple H, John Cena, Bret Hart, Shawn Michaels, Eddie Guerrero, Kurt Angle, and more!
> 
> Disc 1:
> WWWF Championship Match:
> Ivan Koloff vs. Pedro Morales
> Madison Square Garden - 2/8/71
> 
> WWWF Championship Match
> Bruno Sammartino vs. Killer Kowalski
> Madison Square Garden - 4/29/74
> 
> WWWF Championship Match
> Bruno Sammartino vs. "Superstar" Billy Graham
> Baltimore, Md 4/30/77
> 
> WWWF Championship Match
> "Superstar" Billy Graham vs. Bob Backlund
> Madison Square Garden - 2/20/78
> 
> WWE Championship Match
> Bob Backlund vs. Greg Valentine
> Philadelphia, PA - 1/16/82
> 
> WWE Championship Match
> Bob Backlund vs. Sgt. Slaughter
> Madison Square Garden - 5/23/83
> 
> WWE Championship Match
> Iron Sheik vs. Hulk Hogan
> Madison Square Garden -1/23/84
> 
> Steel Cage Match For The WWE Championship
> Hulk Hogan vs. King Kong Bundy
> Wrestlemania 2 - 4/5/86
> 
> Steel Cage Match For The WWE Championship
> Hulk Hogan vs. "Mr. Wonderful" Paul Orndorff
> Saturday Night's Main Event - 1/3/87
> 
> WWE Championship Match
> Hulk Hogan vs. Andre The Giant
> Wrestlemania III -3/29/87
> 
> WWE Championship Match
> Hulk Hogan vs. Andre The Giant
> The Main Event - 2/5/88
> 
> WWE Championship Match
> Randy "Macho Man" Savage vs. Hulk Hogan
> Wrestlemania V - 4/2/89
> 
> Disc 2:
> WWE Championship Match
> Hulk Hogan vs. Ultimate Warrior
> Wrestlemania VI - 4/1/90
> 
> Steel Cage Match For The WWE Championship
> Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart
> Summerslam - 8/29/94
> 
> Iron Man Match For The WWE Championship
> Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels
> Wrestlemania Xii - 3/31/98
> 
> WWE Championship Match
> Shawn Michaels vs. Mankind
> In Your House: Mind Games - 9/22/96
> 
> WWE Championship Match
> Shawn Michaels vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin
> Wrestlemania XIV - 3/29/98
> 
> Disc 3:
> Street Fight For The WWE Championship
> Triple H vs. Cactus Jack
> Royal Rumble - 1/23/00
> 
> Triple Threat Match For The WWE Championship
> The Rock vs. Triple H vs. Kurt Angle
> Summerslam - 8/27/00
> 
> WWE Championship Match
> The Rock vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin
> Wrestlemania X-7 - 4/1/01
> 
> Undisputed WWE Championship Match
> Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Chris Jericho
> Vengeance- 12/9/01
> 
> Triple Threat Match For The Undisputed WWE Championship
> The Rock vs. Undertaker vs. Kurt Angle
> Vengeance - 7/21/02
> 
> Undisputed WWE Championship Match
> The Rock vs. Brock Lesnar
> Summerslam - 8/25/02
> 
> WWE Championship Match
> Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit
> Royal Rumble - 1/19/03
> 
> Triple Threat Match For The WWE Championship
> John Cena vs. Chris Jericho vs. Christian
> Vengeance - 6/26/05


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I am thinking of getting the history of the wwe championship and about 6 recent ROH shows with this big sale.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i was really hoping for the $10 sale next because i have all the recent shows and want to start filling in my 2005 collection


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

OMG I must make an order, didn't notice the sale!

If my mum lets me and doesn't go shit crazy I'll most likely just order DBDIV and the Mcmahon DVD. I'm saving up for a big ROH DVD order in a months time.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

has anyone seen any of the Shimmer DVDs im thinking of getting a couple during this sale. can anyone recommend which 2 are the best or are they all pretty equal


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Out Of These shows which two should I get. Or maybe I should wait for Fight Of The Century to come out.

Destiny
In Your Face
Throwdown
Chi-Town Struggle
Death Before Dishonor IV

It will come to $42 dollars if I get 2, $61 for 3, and 80 dollars for 4.

I seen some of the matches of these shows though. 

Destiny-Jimmy Rave vs Davey Richards
Destiny-Aries & Strong vs Briscoes
In Your Face-JOe vs Dragon vs KENTA
Throwdown-KENTA vs Strong
Chi-Town Struggle-KENTA vs Aries
DBD IV-The Briscoes vs Irish Airborne
DBD IV-Cage Of Death

Damn, I really wish the $10 sale was on and some new dvds were out. Maybe they will come out of Tuesday because this sale ends on Sunday and the next sale usually starts 2 days after.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Out Of These shows which two should I get. Or maybe I should wait for Fight Of The Century to come out.
> 
> Destiny
> In Your Face
> Throwdown
> Chi-Town Struggle
> Death Before Dishonor IV
> 
> It will come to $42 dollars if I get 2, $61 for 3, and 80 dollars for 4.
> 
> I seen some of the matches of these shows though.
> 
> Destiny-Jimmy Rave vs Davey Richards
> Destiny-Aries & Strong vs Briscoes
> In Your Face-JOe vs Dragon vs KENTA
> Throwdown-KENTA vs Strong
> Chi-Town Struggle-KENTA vs Aries
> DBD IV-The Briscoes vs Irish Airborne
> DBD IV-Cage Of Death
> 
> Damn, I really wish the $10 sale was on and some new dvds were out. Maybe they will come out of Tuesday because this sale ends on Sunday and the next sale usually starts 2 days after.


Chi-Town Struggle is a underrated show I would get that and Death Before Dishonor IV.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just made yet another ROH DVD order, please rate it.



> Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm
> Straight Shootin' with Mick Foley
> The Era of Honor Begins
> The Future Is Now
> Joe vs Kobashi
> Weekend of Champions Night 2


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Looks like a great order, as much as I think rate my order is pointless and you should ask for opinions before you order this is a great order.

Especially, Joe v.s Kobashi with the greatest match in ROH history.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Looks like a great order, as much as I think rate my order is pointless and you should ask for opinions before you order this is a great order.
> 
> Especially, Joe v.s Kobashi with the greatest match in ROH history.


I normally ask for opinions but this time i got advice from Platt222 on MSN.

Thanks for saying it looks like a great order


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Couple things about PWG.

-For people that saw them live are From Parts Well Known, Dear OF A Black Planet, Enchantment Under The Sea & Please Don't Call It The OC good shows. Or are they below average shows for PWG because the are having a buy all four sale for 40 bucks which is unreal. 

-The shipping is only 5 bucks man thats good. One thing that keeps me away from buying lots of ROH dvds is the shipping costs and PWG is even more far away.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Future is Now, Weekend of Champions II and Joe vs. Kobashi are all awesome shows should be a good order.

For myself I just ordered IWC Super Indy V, MXPW Tag Team Tournament, and the WWE Championship collection, and a Chicago 10/28 5th row ticket 
just wish War of the Wire II was out.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Couple things about PWG.
> 
> -For people that saw them live are From Parts Well Known, Dear OF A Black Planet, Enchantment Under The Sea & Please Don't Call It The OC good shows. Or are they below average shows for PWG because the are having a buy all four sale for 40 bucks which is unreal.
> 
> -The shipping is only 5 bucks man thats good. One thing that keeps me away from buying lots of ROH dvds is the shipping costs and PWG is even more far away.


I have been looking to get into PWG and that's a very good deal for recent shows.I'd appreciate it if someone could tell me what are the best 3-5 PWG DVD's?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Battle of Los Angeles 2005 is a great buy for any wrestling tournament fan, Astonishing X-mas was really good except the Joey Ryan vs. Kanyon match but if you like Hardcore Super Dragon vs. Kevin Steen is awesome, and Card Subject to Change 2 is also really good, I've heard lots of good things about the All Star Weekend shows(all of them) but you should ask Hailsabin1990, he's the messiah of PWG for a reason lol,he's been helping me with PWG recommendations


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Battle of Los Angeles 2005 is a great buy for any wrestling tournament fan, Astonishing X-mas was really good except the Joey Ryan vs. Kanyon match but if you like Hardcore Super Dragon vs. Kevin Steen is awesome, and Card Subject to Change 2 is also really good, I've heard lots of good things about the All Star Weekend shows(all of them) but you should ask Hailsabin1990, he's the messiah of PWG for a reason lol,he's been helping me with PWG recommendations


Yeah BOLA is most likely the best shows ever, mainly for all matches solid. All shows are great but some might have an ok match but this one has all f'n great matches. Same with the All Star Weekends 1, 2 & 3. The newest one might be the best but you be decider of that

*Main Event for All Star Weekend 1 (Night 1 & 2)*

Night Ones Main Event-PWG Champ Super Dragon vs El Generico vs Kevin Steen

Night Twos Main Event-PWG ChampSuper Dragon vs AJ Styles

*Main Events for All Star Weekend 2*

Night Ones Main Event-PWG Champ Kevin Steen vs Samoa Joe

Night Twos Main Event-PWG Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh

*Main Events for All Star Weekend 3*

Night Ones Main Event-PWG Champ Joey Ryan vs Super Dragon vs Chris Bosh

Night Twos Main Event-PWG Tag Team Champs Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs Cape Fear

Just by looking at those main events, come on you can't tell me that they aren't good or great. I hope that helps some people to persuade you guys. Thanks also to you McQueen for mentioning that i helped you with this, you are like my partner to help spread PWG to WEF 

Hailsabin1990=PWG Messiah Of WEF:agree:


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Hailsabin1990=PWG Messiah Of WEF:agree:


Yeah, until my PWG DVD order arrives. Then you'll have to step aside for the King Of The Indys.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Yeah, until my PWG DVD order arrives. Then you'll have to step aside for the King Of The Indys.


I'm the king of the ROH since.....2002


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I'm the king of the ROH since.....2002


Yep, i can vouch for that, helped me out with ROH info:agree:

I am The Messiah Of PWG Spart king of the indys maybe but seriously i do own PWG:agree:

King Of ROH and Messiah Of PWG have a BTB together, wow no wonder it has been so succesful

Also I forgot to post that whoever asked to get some PWG dvds, that new sale is a good deal to start off with 4 dvds, all new too so you can know whats going on


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just ordered that new PWG 4 pack sale tonight, as well as some miscellanious stuff from ROHWrestling.com lol, checking out the IWC and MXPW promotions.

Does that make me king of ordering?  
Also if anyones interested new recap is up for St. Paul/Chicago weekend, best recap ever featuring Delirious & Jim Cornette (funny stuff) as well as me


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I just ordered that new PWG 4 pack sale tonight, as well as some miscellanious stuff from ROHWrestling.com lol, checking out the IWC and MXPW promotions.
> 
> Does that make me king of ordering?
> Also if anyones interested new recap is up for St. Paul/Chicago weekend, best recap ever featuring Delirious & Jim Cornette (funny stuff) as well as me


Fuck man, i hate you only because i can't order the PWG dvds whenever i want, i need those new ones:agree: if i get money for my birthday, which i will i will try and get that sale, for sure then when i get Threemendous they will all connect together. Yeah the king of Ordering nice


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I won't mension the ROH 10/28 chicago ticket I bought then, but then again that includes a 7 hour drive -_-, well I work (too much) to support my addiction to wrestling otherwise I'd go crazy out of boredom.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

 my order arrived this morning todays viewing include manhattan mayhem, DBD IV and CM Punk Vol3 should be a good day


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> my order arrived this morning todays viewing include manhattan mayhem, DBD IV and CM Punk Vol3 should be a good day


What did you think of PWG????


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> What did you think of PWG????


i really enjoyed the first show i watched especially the opening match and the AJ vs Daniels match. I definetly want to get some more after i've finished the other 3


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think my order came today because it's the only parcel i'm expecting and the postman never stayed around long enough, so by the time I got to the door he had gone. I will have to go and pick it up now on Monday. :sad:


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Doesn't look like I'll be making an order after all, gutted.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Doesn't look like I'll be making an order after all, gutted.


same here i just worked out how much money i need for the next month and im going to be very short bythe end will have to wait forthe next buy 3 get 1 free hopefully some new shows will come out this month


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
We can be pretty sure that War of the Wire 2 and Generation Now will be out by next friday, and Time to man up and FOTC should be out by glory by honor.

Im waiting for the UK shows before i order anything though


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

They have a sale at smartmark right now and I was thinking about making an order. Its 25% when you buy 4 DVD's (like a Buy 3 Get 1 Free). 

So I was wondering if you can get 4 DVD's from either IWA-MS or CZW, what would they be? The only ones I have are When 2 Worlds Collide and Cage of Death 6. 

Here's what I was thinking. I need to lower this to 4 DVD's.

We're No Joke
A Matter of Pride 2005
Simply The Best 5
Deja Vu 3
Violent By Design 
Night Of Infamy 4 (Spartalax gave this high recommendations)
High Stakes 2: Night Show - Always Bet On Black


I've been doing some research and this is what I came up with. Anyone have any opinions on what I should do?


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> They have a sale at smartmark right now and I was thinking about making an order. Its 25% when you buy 4 DVD's (like a Buy 3 Get 1 Free).
> 
> So I was wondering if you can get 4 DVD's from either IWA-MS or CZW, what would they be? The only ones I have are When 2 Worlds Collide and Cage of Death 6.
> 
> Here's what I was thinking. I need to lower this to 4 DVD's.
> 
> We're No Joke
> A Matter of Pride 2005
> Simply The Best 5
> Deja Vu 3
> Violent By Design
> Night Of Infamy 4 (Spartalax gave this high recommendations)
> High Stakes 2: Night Show - Always Bet On Black
> 
> 
> I've been doing some research and this is what I came up with. Anyone have any opinions on what I should do?


Check out UWA they are pretty damn good, and their dvds are on SmartMarkVideo!

Jan 2006
1. Ruckus vs. Jeff Flury 
2. Cheech vs. Rip Impact vs. Cloudy vs. Matt Bison 
3. Sexxxy Eddy vs. Asylum 
4. Beef Wellington vs. Amazing Darkstone 
5. Osiris vs. Christopher Bishop vs. Lionel Knight vs. Nick Watts vs. Hazuki 
6. El Generico vs. Sabian 
7. Alex Shelley vs. Josh Prohibition 
8. Ultimo Dragon vs. M-Dogg 20 

Feb 2006
1. Cheech vs. Cloudy vs. Brad Martin vs. Phil Atlas vs. Jimmy Olsen vs. Colin Olsen 
2. Amazing Darkstone vs. Dan Paysan 
3. Jeff Flury & Nick Watts vs. Rip Impact & Matt Bison 
4. Lionel Knight vs. Heishiro Hazuki 
5. The Flying Hurricanes vs. 2.0 
6. Sonjay Dutt vs. Sabian 
7. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Alex Shelley 
8. Asylum vs. M-Dogg 20 
9. Josh Prohibition vs. Osiris 
10. Ladder Match - Ruckus vs. Christopher Bishop 

March 2006
1. Beef Wellington vs. Rip Impact vs. Dan Paysan vs. Amazing Darkstone 
2. Jeff Flury & Nick Watts vs. Brad Martin & Phil Atlas 
3. Sexxxy Eddy vs. Asylum 
4. Osiris vs. Christopher Bishop 
5. Sabian vs. Larry Sweeney 
6. Sonjay Dutt vs. Claudio Castagnoli 
7. Lionel Knight vs. Alex Shelley 
8. Kevin Steen vs. M-Dogg 20 
9. Jerry Lynn vs. Josh Prohibition 

April 2006
1. Devon Parkside vs. Prodigy vs. Niles Young 
2. Beef Wellington vs. Dan Paysan 
3. Asylum and Derek Frazier vs. Sabian and Eddie Kingston 
4. Larry Sweeney vs. The Amazing Darkstone 
5. Virus and The Unknown vs. Brad Martin and Phil Atlas vs. Rip Impact and Matt Bison vs. Nick Watts and Jeff Flury 
6. Josh Prohibition vs. Petey Williams 
7. Osiris vs. Chris Bishop 
8. Lionel Knight vs. Jerry Lynn 
9. Chris Sabin vs. Alex Shelley 
10. M-Dogg 20 vs. Chris Hero

May 2006
1. Cheech vs. Cloudy 
2. Colin Olsen vs. Amazing Darkstone vs. Prodigy vs. Beef Wellington vs. Dan Paysan vs. Unknown 
3. Joker vs. Asylum 
4. Brad Martin & Phil Atlas vs. Jeff Flury & Nick Watts vs. Rip Impact & Matt Bison 
5. Sabian vs. Derek Wylde 
6. No DQ’s Street Fight - Jerry Lynn vs. Josh Prohibition 
7. Puma vs. M-Dogg 20 
8. Steel Cage Deathmatch - Ruckus & Osiris vs. Christopher Bishop & Lionel Knight 

June 2006
1. Eddie Kingston & Joker vs. Asylum & Derek Wylde 
2. BradMartin vs. Phil Atlas 
3. Rip Impact vs. Jeff Flury 
4. Osiris vs. Black Jabroni 
5. Chris Sabin vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Alex Shelley 
6. Larry Sweeney vs. Amazing Darkstone 
7. Christopher Bishop vs. Lionel Knight vs. Chris Hero vs. M-Dogg 20 
8. Sabian vs. Ruckus 
9. Petey Williams vs. Puma


May doesn't look like the best card but I would say its the best, second would be April's show. This is just a suggestion. I haven't seen the Febuary 2006 show and haven't watched Jan 2006 yet.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Someone or somepeople

Best CZW show of 2006(not counting BOTB 6, When Two World Collide, Seven Years Strong, Afternoon OF Main Vents since I've seen these shows)

Best IWA:MS show of 2006

Best Chikara show of 2006

Best International Wrestling Syndicate show of 2006(not counting Know Your Enemies 2006 I own it on dvd)

I can't follow all these feds but I am willing to give them a chance. People give me there best show and whichever show in my opinion I liked the most I'll follow them.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Best shows of 2006 IWA-MS:

Simply The Best 7
We're No Joke 
HURT
No Retreat, No Surrender


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I finally got done watchin Ring of Homicide and well it was a pretty good show. I thought it was very good but the main event made the show. Briscoes/Generation X was good but nowhere near as good as their match from the Liverpool show. Daniels/Sydal disappointed me a little bit as did the NY crowd for everything but the main event. It was a good show no doubt about that with a memorable moment in the main event but I don't think it was as good as everyone here says.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

2 Choices

Choice 1
1. IWA:MS-Simply The Best 7
2. Chikara-Return Of The Sun Of The International Invasion Of International Invaders - 2nd Stage
3. CZW-Prelude To Violence
4. IWS-Un F'N Sanctioned
Total Price:$80 Canadian
Available At:http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/

Choice 2
1. PWG-From Parts Well Known
2. PWG-Fear Of A Black Planet
3. PWG-Enchantment Under Tha Sea
4. PWG-(Please Don't Call It) The OC
Total Price:$50 Canadian
Available At: http://www.prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/

Help Please!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Choice 2.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The only one out of those I have seen is Simply The Best 7 and that was a really good show. 

But I would say go with 2 because its cheaper and hailsabin has mentioned those being good shows.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> I finally got done watchin Ring of Homicide and well it was a pretty good show. I thought it was very good but the main event made the show. Briscoes/Generation X was good but nowhere near as good as their match from the Liverpool show. Daniels/Sydal disappointed me a little bit as did the NY crowd for everything but the main event. It was a good show no doubt about that with a memorable moment in the main event but I don't think it was as good as everyone here says.


I just watched Ring of Homicide a few days ago and I agree that the show isn't as good as everyone says it is,but it's still a very good show in the top 5 this year so far for sure.I guess I will give some brief star ratings.
Colt Cabana Vs. Kikataru **1/2(Great Comedy)
Homicide and Ricky Reyes Vs. Dunn and Marcos **
Jimmy Yang Vs. Jimmy Rave ***
Nigel McGuinness Vs. Jay Lethal ***1/2
Bryan Danileson Vs. Delirious ****1/4
Matt Sydal Vs. Christopher Daniels ***1/2
Austin Aries and Roderick Strong Vs. The Briscoe Bros. ****
Samoa Joe Vs. Necro Butcher ****1/4


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If you think Briscoes/Generation X is **** then you will give the Liverpool match a *****.

The one thing I will never forget was the main event. My ROH favourite moment that was as I was unsure if Homicide would come down or not and the chair riot made it oh so special.


----------



## JOHNCENA_93

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> If you think Briscoes/Generation X is **** then you will give the Liverpool match a *****.


From what I heard about the Liverpool match it was great and their best encounter yet from seeing it live how many stars would you give it.I will probably be picking up both the Liverpool and Broxbourne shows and Fight Of The Century with my next order.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm going to get the PWG order.

Couple reasons

*I've watched 4 out of 9 CZW shows this year and they are ok but I can get matches like that on WWE for free. Plus most of their top stars I get to see live and are way more unleashed and giving way more time for matches.

*The PWG shows are cheaper

*I own one IWS show and am discouraged to get another(although I heard the one I got wasn't to good and they have better shows but still I have to wait awhile to give it another chance

I hope the fans in PWG are good because it takes away from the event in my opinion when the crowd is dead silent for 3+ hours. 

*Lots of my favs in PWG


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



JOHNCENA_93 said:


> From what I heard about the Liverpool match it was great and their best encounter yet from seeing it live how many stars would you give it.I will probably be picking up both the Liverpool and Broxbourne shows and Fight Of The Century with my next order.


I myself would give it **** but I underrate matches I think as it takes alot to impress me. I would say it's the best Tag Team match I have seen as it excited me for all of the approximate 25 minutes it lasted. The crowd were so loud during this match also.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> I myself would give it **** but I underrate matches I think as it takes alot to impress me. I would say it's the best Tag Team match I have seen as it excited me for all of the approximate 25 minutes it lasted. The crowd were so loud during this match also.


i would be tempted to give it a ****1/2 - ****3/4 it truly was the best tag match i've ever seen and the crowd was into it all the way through barely silent for a second


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I shall have to wait to see it on the DVD though until I rate it so highly as my last live tag match before this night was Hurricane/Rosey against La Resistance.

Edit - My ROH Hell Freezes Over DVD just arrived!  Can anyone tell me how the event rates amongst this years show? How was the FIP Title match and Danielson/Hero? I shall watch this after Destiny I think.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> I'm going to get the PWG order.
> 
> Couple reasons
> 
> *I've watched 4 out of 9 CZW shows this year and they are ok but I can get matches like that on WWE for free. Plus most of their top stars I get to see live and are way more unleashed and giving way more time for matches.
> 
> *The PWG shows are cheaper
> 
> *I own one IWS show and am discouraged to get another(although I heard the one I got wasn't to good and they have better shows but still I have to wait awhile to give it another chance
> 
> I hope the fans in PWG are good because it takes away from the event in my opinion when the crowd is dead silent for 3+ hours.
> 
> *Lots of my favs in PWG


Thats good to hear man, i hope you like them I really want to see Davey Richards vs Joey Ryan for the PWG championship:agree:

Don't worry about the crowd, always into it so don't worry about that man. Only one match was a bit quiet, and that was at Threemendous. Roderick Strong vs TJ Perkins was a really good match up yet the fans were just not all into it untill towards the end of the match. Only the group of fans for TJ and then my row were for Roderick, we should be heard really well But like i said that was at Threemendous, just letting you know about that though.

Plus PWG are cheap too i thank them for that!


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hell Freezes Over is a good show in my view, underrated with a solid card.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Hell Freezes Over is a good show in my view, underrated with a solid card.


That's good to hear. How were the two matches I mentioned?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

FIP Title match was ok, very short and didn't really get going. Hero/Dragon is very underrated in my view and is a good/solid match.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks. When I saw the card I was worried the FIP match would be short. Why was the FIP title on the line at an ROH event anyway?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> i really enjoyed the first show i watched especially the opening match and the AJ vs Daniels match. I definetly want to get some more after i've finished the other 3


I just saw this post now since i asked you last night, i am sooo glad that you liked it, now you are another PWG fan and glad to have you I knew you had to like the Generico vs Tornado match, great match right there and the Daniels vs AJ 60 min. What did you think of all of the other matches?? Just curious man.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> I just saw this post now since i asked you last night, i am sooo glad that you liked it, now you are another PWG fan and glad to have you I knew you had to like the Generico vs Tornado match, great match right there and the Daniels vs AJ 60 min. What did you think of all of the other matches?? Just curious man.


i thought they were all solid matches the only one i couldn't really get into was the triple team match. But as i said before getting them i don't really know any of the wrestlers or fueds etc so im sure after i've watcheda few more shows i'll appreciate the matches more.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> i thought they were all solid matches the only one i couldn't really get into was the triple team match. But as i said before getting them i don't really know any of the wrestlers or fueds etc so im sure after i've watcheda few more shows i'll appreciate the matches more.


Yeah truth be told the ballard brothers are in there and i don't even know why, they were banned and then they were resigned and then released again so that match did confuse me, I have not seen this match but i have seen most here. I figured it would be entertaining since it has Top Gun and Hook, humor and i also figured that match would be good since AXP was the other team. Sky and Quick own. Just glad to know that you liked it.

If you need to know whats going on just ask me


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm going to make the order soon so can anyone say what you think. 

With the smartmark sale I'm getting...

We're No Joke
A Matter of Pride 2005
Deja Vu 3
Night of Infamy 4

I only have Cage of Death 6 and When 2 Worlds Collide from either CZW or IWA-MS. So is there any other shows I should switch in? I cant buy a two night show like Ted Petty.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I can't order the PWG dvds until I boost my marks again in school.(I was paying for them but my mom wants me to concentrate more on school because I can get way better marks than what I got on my last report card.

EDIT: Do PWG have a 4 for 40 dollar sale with all new releases once in a while. If they do I might get one of those later this year when I start working harder in school and get a job.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> I can't order the PWG dvds until I boost my marks again in school.(I was paying for them but my mom wants me to concentrate more on school because I can get way better marks than what I got on my last report card.


sorry to hear that man, but i think that sale will be up for a while, i just hope i can get those shows too.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> Thanks. When I saw the card I was worried the FIP match would be short. Why was the FIP title on the line at an ROH event anyway?


I got Hell Freezes Over in my 1st ROH order and 1st time I watched it thought it was really good 2nd time I realized how awesome it was apon further examination. As for Homicide he was injured with his shoulder and he was FIP Champion, I suppose just to get the title off him. Hell Freezes Over is an awesome show I probably rate it at 5th or 6th best show this year so far. Hero vs. Danielson was a great technical match but Sydal vs Styles is by far MOTN and an underrated MOTY canadate, thats by far Styles best effort in ROH since 2003/early 04.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How are the PWG shop like for delivery to overseas buyers?, I ordered my first PWG pack from Highspots earlier this year and it took them 9 weeks to deliver it and don't really wan't to wait that long again.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

9 Weeks holy hell, I ordered from them a few months ago and while i'm still in the US i'm 1/2 way across the country and I got my DVD's in 3 days, really sad concitering I made an ROH order that same week about 3 days before and still got my tapes 2 days after PWG.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> 9 Weeks holy hell, I ordered from them a few months ago and while i'm still in the US i'm 1/2 way across the country and I got my DVD's in 3 days, really sad concitering I made an ROH order that same week about 3 days before and still got my tapes 2 days after PWG.


3 days in the US thats good, means it should be about a week to Aussies like ROH. I will order from straight PWG in future, Highspots will never get my business again. I was shiting myself that those DVDs got lost in the mail because I ordered 13 of them and it was about $330 including postage


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Takes 3 weeks for my orders from the ROH website and I'm from England.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have a friend coming over tomorrow and wanted to show him one ROH match. What do you think I should show him? I'm not going to show him a Danielson match because he will probably think its boring. 

I was thinking of showing him 1 or 2 out of these.

Low Ki vs KENTA
Do Fixer vs Blood Generation
Team ROH vs Team CZW - 100th Show
BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs - Dragon Gate Challenge
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Roderick Strong & Jack Evans - Best In The World
Generation Next vs Blood Generation - Dragon Gate Challenge
Homicide vs Colt Cabana vs Dan Maff vs BJ Whitmer - Death Before Dishonor

He liked the old ECW and he has been watching some TNA.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey dman88, if you have Generation Next the show I would show him the 8 man tag match but if you don't I would show him.......Team ROH Vs Team CZW or Low-Ki Vs Kenta.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

No I dont have that one. I'm going to get that sometime. I have all the shows from 2006, most from 2005 and a few from 2002-2004.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> I have a friend coming over tomorrow and wanted to show him one ROH match. What do you think I should show him? I'm not going to show him a Danielson match because he will probably think its boring.
> 
> I was thinking of showing him 1 or 2 out of these.
> 
> Low Ki vs KENTA
> Do Fixer vs Blood Generation
> Team ROH vs Team CZW - 100th Show
> BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs - Dragon Gate Challenge
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Roderick Strong & Jack Evans - Best In The World
> Generation Next vs Blood Generation - Dragon Gate Challenge
> Homicide vs Colt Cabana vs Dan Maff vs BJ Whitmer - Death Before Dishonor
> 
> He liked the old ECW and he has been watching some TNA.


If he liked ECW and now likes TNA I'd go with Team ROH v.s Team CZW off that list. Also if you had any CM Punk or Raven hardcore action, he'd might like that and might be a Raven fan, also.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> I have a friend coming over tomorrow and wanted to show him one ROH match. What do you think I should show him? I'm not going to show him a Danielson match because he will probably think its boring.
> 
> I was thinking of showing him 1 or 2 out of these.
> 
> *Low Ki vs KENTA*
> Do Fixer vs Blood Generation
> Team ROH vs Team CZW - 100th Show
> BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs - Dragon Gate Challenge
> *Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Roderick Strong & Jack Evans - Best In The World*
> Generation Next vs Blood Generation - Dragon Gate Challenge
> Homicide vs Colt Cabana vs Dan Maff vs BJ Whitmer - Death Before Dishonor
> 
> He liked the old ECW and he has been watching some TNA.


I'd pick those 2 cause it a nice mix of singles and tag action


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Definatly the 6 man Dragon gate tag Dman. Full of action.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Show your mate the Cage of death match D-Man88


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Show him Low Ki vs KENTA and the Four Corner Survival Match from DBD.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I watched SS With The Women of Honor last night and i enjoyed it but it would rank at the bottom of the ones i have watched those being the 3 with Punk the foley one and the corino one.

Allison Danger controlled most of the shoot doing the majority of the talking with Lacey doing very little. THe mains parts are all 3 women discussing how they began training, how they started in ROH and Shimmer. Danger and Haze talked about touring abroad in japan and mexico, and all 3 briefly discussed there tyime in IWA:MS. Throughout the shhot they mention how the T&A style in WWE hurts there chances of being taken seriously.

On the whole i found it a good shoot and am glad i got it and is worth picking up some time. There is also 3 never before seen matches which i've yet to watch but should add well to the DVD.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I have a friend coming over tomorrow and wanted to show him one ROH match. What do you think I should show him? I'm not going to show him a Danielson match because he will probably think its boring.
> 
> I was thinking of showing him 1 or 2 out of these.
> 
> Low Ki vs KENTA
> Do Fixer vs Blood Generation
> Team ROH vs Team CZW - 100th Show
> BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs - Dragon Gate Challenge
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Roderick Strong & Jack Evans - Best In The World
> Generation Next vs Blood Generation - Dragon Gate Challenge
> Homicide vs Colt Cabana vs Dan Maff vs BJ Whitmer - Death Before Dishonor
> 
> He liked the old ECW and he has been watching some TNA.


Why not show him the match that got the "King of Ring of Honor" into ROH the Crowning a Champion four way.


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think that I'm going to take advantage of this 25% off sale. If i get 4 dvds, then it will be the exact same as the buy 3 get 1 free sale. Here is my current order that I'm thinking about ordering. What is everyones opinion on it??


Death Before Dishonor IV
Destiny
In Your Face
Showdown in Motown


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Death Before Dishonor IV
> Destiny
> In Your Face
> Showdown in Motown


Are you all caught up with all other 06 shows?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can someone tell me if these PWG shows are any good and if they're worth $7.50.

-Kee_The_ee Out of Our_ool
-88 Miles Per Hour
-Taste the Radness
-The Musical


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just placed an order for 15 dvds:

Best of CM Punk - Better Than You
Best of CM Punk - Vol 2 - Straightedge
Best of Joe - ROH World Champion
Best of Joe - Vol 3 - ROH Legend
Best of Bryan Danielson - World's Finest
TNA - Best of Samoa Joe - Unstoppable
Joe vs Kobashi
Night of Tribute
This Means War
ROHomicide
Destiny
IYF
Throwdown
Chi Town Struggle
DBD 4

I can't wait for them to arrive, especially the newer shows.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ damn thats a big order but looks like a good one i have them all except the best of danielson and have watched all except 2 and enjoyed them all


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Great order Thetruth


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm not really a fan of the ROH Best of's as they seem kind of thrown together to me.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> I'm not really a fan of the ROH Best of's as they seem kind of thrown together to me.


i've really liked all the ones i've seen so far i find them a good way to watch some of the older matches of a certain person without buting all the shows like i really wanted to see the Punk Vs Raven fued but didn't want to get all the shows to see it so i got the best ofs.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Best of Punk Volume 1 is one of the best ones they have put together.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Best of Punk Volume 1 is one of the best ones they have put together.


i think volume 3 is put together just aswell it convers the trilogy with joe and the complete fued with Rave ending at nowhere to run.


----------



## Kekumba

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was stuck on the 4th Anny show for a while so I made a big order to get caught up..

ROH Arena Warfare
ROH Best In The World
ROH Dragon Gate Challenge
ROH Supercard Of Honor
ROH Better Than Our Best
ROH The 100th Show
ROH Weekend Of Champions Night 1
ROH Weekend Of Champions Night 2
ROH How We Roll
ROH Ring Of Homicide
ROH Destiny
ROH Throwdown
ROH Chi-Town Struggle

The only ones I skipped were In Your Face and DBD IV..


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I was stuck on the 4th Anny show for a while so I made a big order to get caught up..
> 
> ROH Arena Warfare
> ROH Best In The World
> ROH Dragon Gate Challenge
> ROH Supercard Of Honor
> ROH Better Than Our Best
> ROH The 100th Show
> ROH Weekend Of Champions Night 1
> ROH Weekend Of Champions Night 2
> ROH How We Roll
> ROH Ring Of Homicide
> ROH Destiny
> ROH Throwdown
> ROH Chi-Town Struggle
> 
> The only one I skipped was In Your Face and DBD IV..


You should have skipped HWR and got DBD 4.


----------



## Kekumba

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I ordered those a few weeks ago..DBD IV wasn't out at the time..


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Can someone tell me if these PWG shows are any good and if they're worth $7.50.
> 
> -Kee_The_ee Out of Our_ool
> -88 Miles Per Hour
> -Taste the Radness
> -The Musical


Yeah i would get those shows, all in the early days of PWG but yet still great. 

The Musical has Joe vs Danielson in a 30 min draw and Kee The ee has a Guerrilla Warfare Match between Scorpio Sky(with the mask) vs Super Dragon. I was going to get 88 miles as i have seen the Ebbesan vs Kushimbo match(funny match) and i really wanted to see the Guerrilla Games match. I also heard that Danielson has a really good technical match against Bobby Quance that was really good at Taste The Radness and the Tag Team Titles should be really great. I would get all of those, i almost did but my dad wouldn't let me get them. Either way you should.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Dragon Gate Challenge
1. Generation Next vs Blood Generation
2. BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs
3. Styles & Sydal vs Do Fixer

Supercard Of Honor
1. Do Fixer vs Blood Generation
2. American Dragon vs Roderick Strong
3. Styles & Sydal vs Aries & Evans

Better Than Our Best
1. Aries & Strong vs CIMA & Doi
2. Homicide vs Cabana
3. Styles vs Joe vs Daniels vs Yang

Out of Shows From 100th show to Death Defore Dishonor which matches would I really like based on the top three matches for each show I listed above. This will help me out greatly.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Dragon Gate Challenge
> 1. Generation Next vs Blood Generation
> 2. BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs
> 3. Styles & Sydal vs Do Fixer
> 
> Supercard Of Honor
> 1. *Do Fixer vs Blood Generation*
> 2. American Dragon vs Roderick Strong
> 3. Styles & Sydal vs Aries & Evans
> 
> Better Than Our Best
> 1. Aries & Strong vs CIMA & Doi
> 2. *Homicide vs Cabana*
> 3. Styles vs Joe vs Daniels vs Yang
> 
> Out of Shows From 100th show to Death Defore Dishonor which matches would I really like based on the top three matches for each show I listed above. This will help me out greatly.


I know it doesn't help much but that Do Fixer vs Blood Gen match is incredible and the Homicide vs Colt fued is great. I know its only two matches but i hope that helps


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Out of Shows From 100th show to Death Defore Dishonor which matches would I really like based on the top three matches for each show I listed above. This will help me out greatly.


100th Show
1. Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal
2. ROH vs CZW
3. Aries & Strong vs. Homicide & Ricky Reyes

Weekend of Champions: Night 2
1. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness
2. Delirious vs. Chris Sabin
3. Aries & Strong vs The Embassy

Ring of Homicide
1. Danielson vs Delirious
2. Homicide vs Necro Butcher
3. Briscoes vs Aries & Strong

Destiny
1. Danielson vs Homicide
2. Richards vs Rave
3. Aries & Strong vs Briscoes II

In Your Face
1. Homicide vs Hero
2. Richards vs Rave II
3. Aries & Strong vs Cabana & McGuinness

Throwdown
1. KENTA vs Roderick Strong
2. Danielson vs Whitmer vs Jacobs
3. Rave vs Richards vs Samoa Joe vs Delirious

Death Before Dishonor IV
1. Cage of Death
2. Briscoes vs Irish Airborne (best match of the night IMO but the COD was funner)
3. McGuinness vs Strong

Hope that helps, IYF and Throwdown are passible shows IMO but the rest are good especially WOC: Night II and ROHomicide


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks so much man.
---------------------
DGC
1. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana-**1/4
2. Ricky Reyes vs. Chad Collyer-**
3. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs-****
4. Jimmy Yang vs. Ryo Saito-**3/4
5. Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious-***1/4

6. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Shane Haggadorn-*
7. A.J. Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi-***3/4
8. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, & Jack Evans vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino-****1/2
9. Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe-***3/4

SCOH
1. Samoa Joe vs Hardocre Jobbers-1/4*
2. Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious vs. Flash Flanagan vs. Shane Hagadorn-**
3. Jimmy Rave & Alex Shelley vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Jimmy Yang-***1/2
4. Ace Steel vs. Chad Collyer-***
5. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Jack Evans-****1/4
6. Do Fixer vs. Blood Generation-*****
7. MsChif vs. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Allison Danger vs. Daizee Haze vs. Lacey vs. Rain-**1/4
8. Homicide vs. Mitch Franklin-*
9. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana-*
10. Adam Pearce vs. Necro Butcher-*1/4
11. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Jacobs-***1/2 
12. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong-****1/2

BTOB
1. Jack Evans vs. Ace Steel vs. Matt Sydal vs. Jake Crist vs. Dave Christ vs. Jimmy Jacobs-***1/4
2. Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious-**1/4
3. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, & Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito-****
4. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang-****.5/4
5. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi-****1.5/4
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm-****0.5/4
7. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana-****1.5/4

Ring Of Homicide
1. Colt Cabana vs. Kikitaro-**1/2
2. Homicide & Ricky Reyes vs. Dunn & Marcos-**
3. Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Yang-***1/4
4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal-***1/2

What I've watched so far of my order.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Nice ratings, not to high and not to low.

One match i recently rewatched was Styles / Sydal VS Do FIXER from DGC, and i have now downgraded it to **3/4


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Some asshole just outbid me on Joe vs. Kobashi on ebay, guess I have to buy it on the ROH site. It looks like that, Punk: The Final Chapter, and something else from the ROH site. What show did Raven and Punk have the dog collar match and was it (the show) any good?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



WCW4lyfe said:


> Some asshole just outbid me on Joe vs. Kobashi on ebay, guess I have to buy it on the ROH site. It looks like that, Punk: The Final Chapter, and something else from the ROH site. What show did Raven and Punk have the dog collar match and was it (the show) any good?


The show was Death Before Dishonor and yes the show is good.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> The show was Death Before Dishonor and yes the show is good.


And its only 15 bucks, excellent. Thanks for your help.


----------



## GDGooker

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

So, I just picked up the following:

DBD II (1 & 2)
DBD IV
Joe vs Punk 2
Joe vs Kobashi... 

I also have: 
DBD
DBD III and through Punk: TFC (damn, I LOVE that angle)
Nowhere to Run
Night of Champions

I have all of these based on recommendations from another board.

Any other "must haves" you guys can think of?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Manhatten Mayhem.......a great show, it's definatly a must have Ring Of Honor show along with Better Then Our Best.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just to let everyone know when you can pre-order or when it comes out get the PWG BOLA 2006, i haven't seen it but reading about it, knowing that that really was the best PWG event ever. I am going to pick that up and i think all of you guys should to.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GDGooker said:


> So, I just picked up the following:
> 
> DBD II (1 & 2)
> DBD IV
> Joe vs Punk 2
> Joe vs Kobashi...
> 
> I also have:
> DBD
> DBD III and through Punk: TFC (damn, I LOVE that angle)
> Nowhere to Run
> Night of Champions
> 
> I have all of these based on recommendations from another board.
> 
> Any other "must haves" you guys can think of?


Main Event Spectacles
Ring of Homicide
Manhattan Meyhem
Dragon Gate Challenge
Supercard of Honor

those are the 5 best shows I can think of not on your list


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just finished watching 4TH Anniversary Show and the match between Danielson and Jimmy Rave blew me away!

I havent heard anything about this match and wasnt expecting much as Rave isnt one of my favourites but did he step up in that match or what. Doesnt get the props it deserves that match and Rave certaintly proved how good he is to me during it.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Oh that Rave match has been talked about before pleanty but yeah its overshadowed by alot of other great matches this year, that's the match that turned me around on Rave too, he's got some skills when hes not being the pussy heel all the time


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^
Twas a very good match, that is really underrated at times.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yea Rave doesnt get enough credit he is the most improved guy of the year most of Rave's matches use to be meh, but he really stepped up this year.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^
I actually think he stepped up last year. He had phenomenal matches throughout last year against Punk, AJ and others......

But for the latter part of this year, he has kinda been a forgotten man.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> ^^^^^^^^
> I actually think he stepped up last year. He had phenomenal matches throughout last year against Punk, AJ and others......
> 
> But for the latter part of this year, he has kinda been a forgotten man.


Yea the Punk/Embassy feud really showcased him as a great heel.


----------



## Kekumba

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

This should be re-named the "Official ROH/PWG DVD Help Thread"..


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well I have decided to put off buying some more PWG dvds to a later date, and start beefing up my FIP collection. I am just getting the opening six shows of 2005: New Year's Classic, Unfinished Business, New Dawn Rising, Dangerous Intentions, With Malice & Bring the Pain.

If anyone has seen them give me your opinion and thoughts. (I do not want to know the winners though and spoil the DVD, so keep them to yourself)


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*NJPW 1994 Super J Cup Review*

WOW! This show is absolutly amazing. It was all around excellence by everyone involved. Here are my star ratings.

Dean Melanko vs Gedo - ***
Shinjiro Ohtani vs Super Delfin - ***
Black Tiger (Eddy Guerrero) vs TAKA Michinoku - ***1/2
El Samurai vs Motegi - ***
***** Casas vs Ricky Fuji - **1/2
Jushin Liger vs Hayabusa - ****
Gedo vs Super Delfin - ***1/2
Black Tiger vs Chris Benoit(Wild Pegasus) - ****1/4
El Samurai vs Great Sasuke - ****1/2
Jushin Liger vs Ricky Fuji - ***1/4
Chris Benoit vs Gedo - ***3/4
Jushin Liger vs Great Sasuke - *****
Chris Benoit vs Great Sasuke - *****

I spoke to Honor about this show and he also rated the last 2 matches *****. Great Sasuke is so awesome. It was my first time seeing him and I definatly need more. Benoit was great, he goes on to win the tourney. Its cool seeing the guy when he was up and coming. I recomend everyone buy this. Its at IVPvideos.com for $5.99 .


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok, I was just checking out IVPvideos.com. What is the Japanese style of wrestling like? It looks like there is some great deals over there, and from what people say here, Japenese wrestling beats everything else.

So, if someone could sort of describe what it's like, that would be great.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Orton_4_President said:


> Ok, I was just checking out IVPvideos.com. What is the Japanese style of wrestling like? It looks like there is some great deals over there, and from what people say here, Japenese wrestling beats everything else.
> 
> So, if someone could sort of describe what it's like, that would be great.


It's more like a pre-determined sport over there, and being dropped on your head is as normal as getting chopped across the chest. The closest you can compare it to in America is ROH, but even then it's not a good comparison.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

So, if I cut down on my ROH order, and purchased some shows from IVPvideos.com, would it be worth it? And are the shows in English with English commentary or no?


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

So cheap and so good! My next DVD orders are going to be from there. How long to those usually take to ship out from IVPvideos?


----------



## Kekumba

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Commentary is Japanese unless noted (AKA ALWAYS Japanese) .. IVP usually takes 2-4 days to complete everything and then ship them .. I'd choose PuroDVDSource over them .. also, Jap DVD's just come in plastic sleeves, no artwork or disc work ..


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

NVM I got it, someone give me some good NOAH shows .


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> *NJPW 1994 Super J Cup Review*
> 
> WOW! This show is absolutly amazing. It was all around excellence by everyone involved. Here are my star ratings.
> 
> Dean Melanko vs Gedo - ***
> Shinjiro Ohtani vs Super Delfin - ***
> Black Tiger (Eddy Guerrero) vs TAKA Michinoku - ***1/2
> El Samurai vs Motegi - ***
> ***** Casas vs Ricky Fuji - **1/2
> Jushin Liger vs Hayabusa - ****
> Gedo vs Super Delfin - ***1/2
> Black Tiger vs Chris Benoit(Wild Pegasus) - ****1/4
> El Samurai vs Great Sasuke - ****1/2
> Jushin Liger vs Ricky Fuji - ***1/4
> Chris Benoit vs Gedo - ***3/4
> Jushin Liger vs Great Sasuke - *****
> Chris Benoit vs Great Sasuke - *****
> 
> I spoke to Honor about this show and he also rated the last 2 matches *****. Great Sasuke is so awesome. It was my first time seeing him and I definatly need more. Benoit was great, he goes on to win the tourney. Its cool seeing the guy when he was up and coming. I recomend everyone buy this. Its at IVPvideos.com for $5.99 .


Two 5 star Main Events!!! $5.99! I have to get this. 

Is ivpvideos.com always reliable? They don't seem to have a lock at the bottom of the screen for the site.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> Two 5 star Main Events!!! $5.99! I have to get this.
> 
> Is ivpvideos.com always reliable? They don't seem to have a lock at the bottom of the screen for the site.


Ive bought a few DVDs from there and they have always been great with getting them to me on time. Get J Cup, it rocks.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just made an order on IVPvideos.com for Best of Dean Malenko, Best of American Dragon, NOAH June 4th, Super J Cup 1994 (Thanks to you people thinkin' so highly of it ), Super J Cup 1995, and NOAH March 5th 2006 (because I saw it had KENTA v.s Kenta Kobashi!). Damn that site is loaded and I'm still waiting on a Ring of Order of a week and half ago. Has anybody got any of these other than Super J 1994 and have any comments. I'll post what I thought them as well when I get done watching them.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

hahaha. I swear i got half the people on here onto IVPvideos. Indirectly or not. lol

MBL, they are very reliable. I have dozens of DVDs from there, and never had any troubles at all.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well, thanks Honor there cheap DvDs and look awesome!

Edit: Honor do you have any of the ones I just ordered, because I'd like to know how well the DVDs are.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^
I have both the J Cup in 94 and 95 and they are both good. I dont have any of the other ones, but i must warn that some of the best of's are clipped.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

DAMMIT, wish it would have told that they were clipped and it didn't even tell me the matches on the Dean Malenko DVD . Well it should still be a good order.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
They arent all clipped man. When im ordering best ofs i usually email and ask first.

A little clipping aint that bad, but for example; i just ordered last week Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC 1, and i wanted to make sure the entire Kobashi VS Misawa match was on there, so i emailed Chris.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

im looking at getting death before dishonor II part 2 mainly for the second city saints vs prophecy match i just wanted some opinions on that match and on the rest of the card


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> im looking at getting death before dishonor II part 2 mainly for the second city saints vs prophecy match i just wanted some opinions on that match and on the rest of the card


Its a very good all around show. Cabana/Joe, Williams/Aries, Homicide/Briscoe, and Ki/Briscoe are all good.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> im looking at getting death before dishonor II part 2 mainly for the second city saints vs prophecy match i just wanted some opinions on that match and on the rest of the card


One of the wildest brawls EVER in ROH including some blood shed and a nice chair riot makes this match and show a must see.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Its a very good all around show. Cabana/Joe, Williams/Aries, Homicide/Briscoe, and Ki/Briscoe are all good.


thanks i thought they would be good matches have just bought it


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does Williams hit the Chaos Theory on Aries during that match? Just wondering, 'cause if I get a DVD with Williams on it I pray to see the Chaos Theory


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Update on show names. 8/12 will be called "Unified" and 8/12 will be called "Anarchy in the UK".


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Update on show names. 8/12 will be called "Unified" and 8/12 will be called "Anarchy in the UK".


i was hoping thats what they'd be called after reading the suggestions in the forums


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well, just ordered Super J Cup 1994, Super J Cup 1995, and Super J Cup 2000 off of IVPvideos.com.

Looking forward to seeing what all the hype is about. And has anyone watched Super J Cup 2000 on the forum here? Not too many reviews available out there.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I attended ROH Unifide


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Update on show names. 8/12 will be called "Unified" and 8/12 will be called "Anarchy in the UK".


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> I attended ROH Unifide


me too


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Does Williams hit the Chaos Theory on Aries during that match? Just wondering, 'cause if I get a DVD with Williams on it I pray to see the Chaos Theory


Well Spart I know of another match where he hits it. Never saw him face Aires. I know on Night of the Champions Williams faces Daniels and hits the Choas Theory. Good match, it was my favorite off Daniels best of DVD I got. Don't know how the rest of the show is, though.


----------



## Orton_4_President

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Also, Williams hits the Chaos Theory on Danielson on Scramble Cage Madness, back in 2002 I believe. It was a thirty minute iron man match.

And for all the hype the move gets, it doesn't even look that devastating.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Orton_4_President said:


> Also, Williams hits the Chaos Theory on Danielson on Scramble Cage Madness, back in 2002 I believe. It was a thirty minute iron man match.
> 
> And for all the hype the move gets, it doesn't even look that devastating.


That is a great match, as well. Also throw in Samoa Joe and Homicide's first meeting and good, but short match between AJ Styles and Christopher Daniels it is good show.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Orton_4_President said:


> Well, just ordered Super J Cup 1994, Super J Cup 1995, and Super J Cup 2000 off of IVPvideos.com.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what all the hype is about. And has anyone watched Super J Cup 2000 on the forum here? Not too many reviews available out there.


I have seen bits of the 2000 j cup, and it is a far worse show than the other two. Still decent though


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Orton_4_President said:


> Well, just ordered Super J Cup 1994, Super J Cup 1995, and Super J Cup 2000 off of IVPvideos.com.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what all the hype is about. And has anyone watched Super J Cup 2000 on the forum here? Not too many reviews available out there.


Nice order. I havent seen 2000, heck I still didnt even watch 95, with school starting and all. Trust me you will love Super J 1994.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Man im so glad new people are getting into Puro around here. More people to talk to


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The main problem I had with puro was finding access to enough matches to really get into it. I have discovered ivpvideos now but wanted to download some matches and maybe even full shows every now and then. Anyone got any matches to start off with?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^
Have a look at the thread i just posted in this section. Good Puro matches there.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If you want puro matches go to this site


Spoiler



http://ditch.lcwe.com/


. I'm using the spoiler tags for a reason you might not understand.

Once you look through the site tell me if they are really good matches worth downloading. Like ****1/2 stars plus.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

today has been a great day for offers on ebay which ended in me buying the following 9 dvds

All Star Extravaganza 2
Final Battle 2004
Back To Basics
3rd Anniversary Show Part 1
3rd Anniversary Show Part 2
3rd Anniversary Show Part 3
Reborn: Completion
Generation Next
Death Before Dishonor II Part2


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I will order the new FIP show this weekend.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Highspots.com is selling all 3 nights of BLOA 2006 for $35. Is this the best deal around?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is it on sale right now Mystery?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Highspots.com is selling all 3 nights of BLOA 2006 for $35. Is this the best deal around?


I wish I had money to buy these three shows, I wanted to see how Richards performance was during the tournament.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Is it on sale right now Mystery?


No, but it'll ship at the end of September.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Highspots.com is selling all 3 nights of BLOA 2006 for $35. Is this the best deal around?


Really??! Thats awesome, i need to pre-order that right now:agree: Can't wait to see Davey and Generico matches.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Really??! Thats awesome, i need to pre-order that right now:agree: Can't wait to see Davey and Generico matches.


So, I assume that's the best deal around. I'll get to ordering shortly.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> So, I assume that's the best deal around. I'll get to ordering shortly.


Yeah i think so, 3 dvds for 35 only, i think that is really good. Plus its PWG so that is another reason why i want it, but it is a nice deal.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Alrights folks I don't know whats going on with my orders from Ring of Honor my last 5 orders took 5 days and this last one is already up to two weeks tomorrow. Has anybody else been having problems with their orders from ROH like this, lately???


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Alrights folks I don't know whats going on with my orders from Ring of Honor my last 5 orders took 5 days and this last one is already up to two weeks tomorrow. Has anybody else been having problems with their orders from ROH like this, lately???


Yes, in fact I emailed them about 30 mins ago to find out what happened to my order, it has now been two weeks:sad:


----------



## GDGooker

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R-Pac said:


> Yes, in fact I emailed them about 30 mins ago to find out what happened to my order, it has now been two weeks:sad:


Don't tell me that -- I ordered some on Sunday -- I'm hoping they'll be here tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R-Pac said:


> Yes, in fact I emailed them about 30 mins ago to find out what happened to my order, it has now been two weeks:sad:


Yeah, they go from reliable quick orders to orders that seem to take forever. I don't get it. Well 14 days is the latest their supposed to come and I don't think that means Sundays so it better come before or on Monday or there will be hell to pay.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Yeah, they go from reliable quick orders to orders that seem to take forever. I don't get it. Well 14 days is the latest their supposed to come and I don't think that means Sundays so it better come before or on Monday or there will be hell to pay.


Haha too true, still haven't heard back from them. Made an FIP order today from them anticipating that my first package would be in my letterbox. So now I am waiting on 11 DVDs.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R-Pac said:


> Haha too true, still haven't heard back from them. Made an FIP order today from them anticipating that my first package would be in my letterbox. So now I am waiting on 11 DVDs.


Well all I know is that my Ring of Honor DVDs better get here before the Japanese Wrestling DVDs I ordered earlier this week do. What did you order anyways R-Pac?


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Well all I know is that my Ring of Honor DVDs better get here before the Japanese Wrestling DVDs I ordered earlier this week do. What did you order anyways R-Pac?


This morning's order:FIP

New Year's Classic
Dangerous Intentions
With Malice
Bring the Pain
Unfinished Business
New Dawn Rising

The one I am waiting for: ROH

Survival of the Fittest 05
Final Battle 05
A Night of Tribute
Vendetta
Steel Cage Warfare


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've only seen Survival of Fittest 05 from that list. If you want a review I could give you one (or you could probably search and find all the shows rated by Honor), but it wasen't that great IMO. Still a fun watch.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I've only seen Survival of Fittest 05 from that list. If you want a review I could give you one (or you could probably search and find all the shows rated by Honor), but it wasen't that great IMO. Still a fun watch.


Thanks but no thanks, I would rather see them for myself and form my own opinion, then find out the winners, match times blah blah blah. But thanks anyway.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It's all good, so you don't even know who won the tournament? Wow I always know the results of all the ROH matches, since there posted everywhere well I hope you enjoy yours matches and I am also getting Vendetta in my order as I have heard so much great stuff from the Strong and Danielson match.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^I think im going to have to look at getting Vendetta aswell after all the hype it gets. Just when Im trying to cut back from the older shows and wait for some newer ones I get sucked back in.

The list of wrestling DVDs never ends!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R-Pac said:


> The one I am waiting for: ROH
> 
> Survival of the Fittest 05
> Final Battle 05
> A Night of Tribute
> Vendetta
> Steel Cage Warfare


SOTF 2005 - not the greatest show but has a few good matches on it like Joe vs Milano Collection AT, Gibson vs Daniels, I liked Strong vs Clark and the SOTF match was pretty good as well, it just not nearly as good as SOTF 2004

Final Battle 05 is awesome pure and simple

A Night of Tribute is a real good show as well, nothing spectacular but a very solid show nonetheless

Vendetta is an excellent show, 1st and 2nd matches are nothing special but Roderick Strong vs Bryan Danielson alone make this DVD worthwile, and there's still Joe vs Daniels and Embassy vs GenNext w/AJ Styles 8-man Tag left over.

Now i'm in the minority in this cause I know alot of people really like this show but I just didn't like Steel Cage Warfare, Corino vs Homicide was a letdown cause Homicide was injured 3 minutes into the match, Steel Cage Warfare itself I personally thought was boring till the 1st elimination and by that time the match was 65% over, Lethal vs Joe was nothing compared to Manhattan Meyhem (and I didn't buy lethal's heel turn at all). The only match/segment I really liked was Danielson vs Romero, 2 of my favorites going today in a great title match, then to top it off Lance Storm makes an appearance to a great ovation which is cool cause he deserves it.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> It's all good, so you don't even know who won the tournament? Wow I always know the results of all the ROH matches, since there posted everywhere well I hope you enjoy yours matches and I am also getting Vendetta in my order as I have heard so much great stuff from the Strong and Danielson match.


I only know that Roderick won the SOTF & Danielson's the champ, but that is all, because I have the October DVD's & Showdown in Motown. I try to keep away from results, I feel it takes away from the DVD if you know who wins.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> War of the Wire II Now Available On DVD
> Thursday, September 07, 2006
> 
> Description:
> 1. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Trik Davis
> 2. Davey Richards & Jerelle Clark vs.Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinauro
> 3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana (Pure Title Match)
> 4. Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal
> 5. Irish Airborne vs. Pelle Primeau & Alex Payne
> 6. Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide vs. Austin Aries vs. Delirious (Four Corner Survival)
> 7. Mark & Jay Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans
> 8. BJ Whitmer vs. Necro Butcher (No Rope Barbed Wire Match)
> 
> 
> Also the $10 DVD & Ticket Sale Returns!!! to see the fulllistof shows available use the following link http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/article.aspx?id=860


i hope they bring out some more in the couple of weeks before my order at the end of the month


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Looks like a decent show, Platt222, but since I am not really a fan of hardcore action I won't be buying when I get something like Chi-Town Rumble instead.

Edit: R-Pac did you ever hear from ROH about why your orders are not there yet? Also, my orders didn't come today, as well.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^Guys order from the official website for PWG BOLA 2006. Its the same price and probably faster shipping. As one guy said it took nine weeks from highspots once.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Top 3 Shows From 2005 *IN* The $10 sale. And are they as good as the top 5 shows from 2006.

oops I forget i posted above. Just came home for alittle bit during lunch to relax.(doing good in school so I should be able to order dvds in a couple weeks, I just span out my time spent of watching my dvds like 1 every two weeks, then it lasts longer.)

EDIT AGAIN:

Best Show From:
Jan 06
Feb 06
March 06
April 06
May 06
June 06
July 06

I think from now on I'm going to only get the best show that occured in the month. But sometimes I can make an exception


----------



## Kekumba

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Highspots doesn't take long at all..I get my orders next day or the day after.. I live relatively close though.. still, they're not slow by any means.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Top 3 Shows From 2005 *IN* The $10 sale. And are they as good as the top 5 shows from 2006.
> 
> oops I forget i posted above. Just came home for alittle bit during lunch to relax.(doing good in school so I should be able to order dvds in a couple weeks, I just span out my time spent of watching my dvds like 1 every two weeks, then it lasts longer.)
> 
> EDIT AGAIN:
> 
> Best Show From:
> Jan 06
> Feb 06
> March 06
> April 06
> May 06
> June 06
> July 06
> 
> I think from now on I'm going to only get the best show that occured in the month. But sometimes I can make an exception


Are you asking us what the best shows are...


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Looks like a decent show, Platt222, but since I am not really a fan of hardcore action I won't be buying when I get something like Chi-Town Rumble instead.
> 
> Edit: R-Pac did you ever hear from ROH about why your orders are not there yet? Also, my orders didn't come today, as well.


They replied to my email. I had to give them name, address and how I paid. Just re-sent my details. I wonder if they orders are slow because they are renovating their website.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well I don't know what is, but that could be.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R-Pac said:


> They replied to my email. I had to give them name, address and how I paid. Just re-sent my details. I wonder if they orders are slow because they are renovating their website.


Well it's a double edged sword. ROH is running more shows every year (meaning they've run the most shows ever this year with still more to go), and the fanbase is growing as well. So combine high demand with tons of shows to mass produce and things are going to take longer and longer. Good for the company, bad for the customer (in a way). At the same time, the wait is worth it because you money you spend helps ROH get better and better. Awesome but shitty.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Are you asking us what the best shows are...


Yes, man. Thanks.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well Thats How I Roll I'll tell you the best from what I have seen and my point of view.

Best Show From:
Jan 06- Hell Freezes Over, because of Hero v.s Danielson the first match between CZW and ROH in their feud. Also has Sydal v.s Styles witch is a classic match with incredible spots. Oh and I also liked Whitmer and Joe in a great stiff match-up.

Feb 06- Well haven't see either show from this month, but I heard unless your a huge CM Punk mark you want to get the Anniversary Show.

March 06- I haven't seen all these show either, but the Wrestlemania Weekend is a must. Which I haven't seen every match, but if you could get them all I would.

April 06- 100th Show is the best bet here. ROH v.s CZW war is probably what you want.

May 06- Ring of Homicide. Another match from the ROH, CZW feud with Homicide and Necro Butcher.

June 06- Don't have the shows from the month either, but I'd get Chi-Town Struggle from what I heard its the best bet.

July 06- From the two shows out from this month already which I don't have either, but the CZW and ROH feud continues to rage in the Cage of Death at Death Before Dishonor is probably the better one.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Man i am really disappointed they didnt at least get 2 shows out this week.




Thats_howIroll said:


> Top 3 Shows From 2005 *IN* The $10 sale. And are they as good as the top 5 shows from 2006.
> 
> oops I forget i posted above. Just came home for alittle bit during lunch to relax.(doing good in school so I should be able to order dvds in a couple weeks, I just span out my time spent of watching my dvds like 1 every two weeks, then it lasts longer.)
> 
> EDIT AGAIN:
> 
> Best Show From:
> Jan 06
> Feb 06
> March 06
> April 06
> May 06
> June 06
> July 06
> 
> I think from now on I'm going to only get the best show that occured in the month. But sometimes I can make an exception


Jan 06 --- EASILY Tag Wars 2006. Its one of the best shows of the entire year, and is extremely underrated.

Feb 06 --- 4th Aniversary Show easily

Mar 06 --- Supercard of Honor

Apr 06 --- Better than our Best, Weekend of Champions Night 2

May 06 --- Ring of Homicide


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> Man i am really disappointed they didnt at least get 2 shows out this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan 06 --- EASILY Tag Wars 2006. Its one of the best shows of the entire year, and is extremely underrated.
> 
> Feb 06 --- 4th Aniversary Show easily
> 
> Mar 06 --- Supercard of Honor
> 
> Apr 06 --- Better than our Best, Weekend of Champions Night 2
> 
> May 06 --- Ring of Homicide


This probably more accurate then what I said, because I haven't seen all the matches and its Honor.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6
Eh we pretty much agreed on everything


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well I choose Hell Freezes Over over Tag Wars, because I had not seen Tag Wars.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Im planning on making an order with the $10 of the following:

No Where to Run
Punk: The Final Chapter
War of the Wire 2

And am looking at getting Testing the Limit for the 2/3 Falls match up but want to know if theres any other good matches on the show or is it a one match show?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've gotten around to watching CZW's 'Trapped' today and here are my match ratings thus far for the event.

Sonjay Dutt vs. Drew Gulak vs. Andy Sumner vs. Derek Frazier - ***
Danny Havoc vs. Wifebeater - *
Larry Sweeney vs. Lufisto - **

I've still got 3 matches to watch. When I finish watching those I'll give my ratings on them aswell.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I really reccomend CZW: Night Of Infamy 4 to anyone who wants to be impressed with CZW's wrestling as opposed to deathmatches. Awesome event.


----------



## Caligula

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Whats everyones opinion on ROH's first show: "The era of honor begins"? I got the DVD, but I haven't watched it yet.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It's a great show! Era of Honor Begins is a fun watch. The Main Event is still the best triple threat match I have seen in ROH, but I still haven't got In Your Face in the mail yet, so that may change.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have just added to my collection of ROH DVD's

*Ebay*
Round Robin Challenge
One Year Anniversary Show
Reborn Stage One

*ROH Website*
War Of The Wire
Glory By Honor III
Final Showdown
Death Before Dishonor III
War Of The Wire II


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

For The Ten Dollar Sale

-Dragon Gate Invasion
-Punk The Final Chapter
-Redemption

or

-The Homecoming
-Escape From New York
-Sign Of Dishonor

or

-Death Before Dishonor 3
-Future Is Now
-Survival Of The Fitest 2004

or

-Manhattan Mayhem
-Final Showdown
-Nowhere To Run

Which batch is the best and which is the best dvd out of each batch. I have lots of questions which I'm sorry for keep on asking.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> For The Ten Dollar Sale
> 
> -Dragon Gate Invasion
> -Punk The Final Chapter
> -Redemption
> 
> or
> 
> -The Homecoming
> -Escape From New York
> -Sign Of Dishonor
> 
> or
> 
> -Death Before Dishonor 3
> -Future Is Now
> -Survival Of The Fitest 2004
> 
> or
> 
> -Manhattan Mayhem
> -Final Showdown
> -Nowhere To Run
> 
> Which batch is the best and which is the best dvd out of each batch. I have lots of questions which I'm sorry for keep on asking.


best batch is 
-Manhattan Mayhem
-Final Showdown
-Nowhere To Run


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Best Batch:

-Manhattan Mayhem
-Final Showdown
-Nowhere To Run

Best From Each

-Punk The Final Chapter

-Escape From New York

-Death Before Dishonor 3

-Manhattan Mayhem


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah, best batch is:

- Manhattan Mayhem
- Final Showdown
- Nowhere to Run

Best from each:

- Punk The Final Chapter

- Escape from New York

- DBD 3 - Haven't seen the others

- Manhattan Mayhem


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I added rep for each of you guys. Now that it is norrowed down one more question before final decision.

Manhattan Mayhem 
Nowhere To Run
The Final Showdown

or 

DBD 3
MM
Escape From New York
Punk The Final Chapter
*Subtract One of the dvds*

THanks for answering my questions before.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Manhattan Mayhem 
Nowhere To Run
The Final Showdown


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Manhattan Mayhem
Nowhere to Run
Final Showdown


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Manhattan Mayhem
Nowhere to Run
Final Showdown


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah go with what everyone else said. Besides the milestone series, I think that was the best 3 show run in ROH history.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok, I'm going with that then. It will come to $45 dollars canadian.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

just ordered a couple of the Best of Mutoh DVDs from IVP, i will have reviews up when they get here.

I am getting so into Puro, and its stars


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just finished watching the rest of Trapped here are my ratings for the whole show.

Sonjay Dutt vs. Drew Gulak vs. Andy Sumner vs. Derek Frazier - ***
Danny Havoc vs. Wifebeater - *
Larry Sweeney vs. Lufisto - *3/4
Lucky & JC Ryder vs. Cheech & Cloudy - **
Messiah & Adam Flash vs. Luke & Necro Butcher - *3/4
ALL OUT WAR - Franky The Mobster, Kevin Steen, Lufisto & El Generico vs. Joker, Sabian, Ruckus & Robbie Mireno vs. The H8 Club & Eddie Kingston - **3/4

Overall show rating - **1/2


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey Mystery did you actually buy that show? I heard the main event was supposed to be a clusterfuck.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> just ordered a couple of the Best of Mutoh DVDs from IVP, i will have reviews up when they get here.
> 
> I am getting so into Puro, and its stars


Me too did you download anything from that site?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Hey Mystery did you actually buy that show? I heard the main event was supposed to be a clusterfuck.


I thankfully didn't purchase the show. Someone I knew purchased it and I just borrowed it. The main event was indeed a huge mess of wrestlers. The match really made no sense because Zandig has been involved in this heated feud with Blackout and the Canadians then he just goes and takes himself out of the match. However, it wasn't an awful brawl. It just wasn't as good as some brawls CZW has had.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thats good that you didnt buy it.

My order came yesterday and I just finished "We're No Joke" and that was a really good show. Low Ki vs Necro was awesome. 

I also got 

CZW: Deja Vu 3
IWA MS: Simply The Best 7
IWA MS: A Matter of Pride

A lot of people have been asking about IWA MS so I might give my thoughts on these shows.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm still waiting for my Simply The Best 7 and Scorpio Rising order to come in. I heard STB 7 was upwards of 5 hours long.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah I went to Simply The Best and it was like 4 and a half. The time flew by though. It was a great show. I haven't watched the DVD yet but its 3 discs and each disc is usually about 2 hours.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Me too did you download anything from that site?


yeah, i downloaded an old Mutoh VS Takada match, but nothing else yet. Ive been at work for pretty much the last 2 days. Only just got home.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Testing The Limit opinions needed!

Is it a one match show with Aries vs Danielson and whats the match like/ Is there anythign else on the show worth while besides the main event? 

Im interested in getting it on the sale.

EDIT: Any one got an opinion on "Crowning a Champion"? Main Event sounds interesting and the significance of it being where the first ever ROH Champ is crowned makes this sound worth getting.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey guys, need some help here.

How was Final Battle 2003? Ive only seen the Kojima VS Homicide match, and was thinking about buying the show.

Can someone give me a star rundown of the card?

How was the crowd towards the Puro guys?

Was Mutoh wrestling as Great Muta or Mutoh?

Is it a show worth buying? Thanks


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was thinking about making an order for the $10 sale.

Confirmed: Manhattan Mayhem

I can only get 2 of the following....

Nowhere To Run
Third Anniversary Show- Part 3
Survival Of The Fittest 04
Redemption 

I am kind of looking at SOTF 04 and Redemption as one match shows for their Main Events. 

Opinions please.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^I got Redemption a while ago thinking it was only going to be a one match show aswell but its actually a pretty underrated all round solid show. 

Hardy/Himcide is averidge but Low Ki/Lethal is good and the 6 man war is very good and a match you will want to watch again. They are just all overshadowed by an amazing main event.

I would probibly go with that and No Where to Run which I havent seen but am ordering it with this sale and is ment to be an awesome show.


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm pumped, here is the order i placed yesterday

War of the Wire
War of the Wire II
Death Before Dishonor IV


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> I was thinking about making an order for the $10 sale.
> 
> Confirmed: Manhattan Mayhem
> 
> I can only get 2 of the following....
> 
> *Nowhere To Run*
> Third Anniversary Show- Part 3
> *Survival Of The Fittest 04*
> Redemption
> 
> I am kind of looking at SOTF 04 and Redemption as one match shows for their Main Events.
> 
> Opinions please.


Both the highlighted shows are really good ones, and there are some good qualifing matches as well as a good Punk vs Hydro(Jay Lethal) match, I don't have 3AYS night 3 but the other two 3YAS shows (aside from Gibson vs Spanky at night 2) aren't all that awesome, just so-so.

Also a question for myself, anyone seen ROH Gold, Joe vs Romero & Punk vs Homicide sounds too good to pass up but the rest of the card only looks so so, thought's anyone?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've begun to watch IWA-MS' 'Simply The Best 7'. Here are my match ratings thus far.

Ryan Cruz vs. Shane Storm - **
Ace Steel vs. Ricky Reyes - ***1/4
Mickie Knuckles vs. Rain - **1/2 (Possibly **3/4)
Chuck Taylor vs. Delirious - ***

Unfortunately I've still got 9 more matches to watch not including the bonus match.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Do you think ROH might release 3 DVDs this weekend.

I need to get Fight of the Century (8/5) but first they have to release 7/29, and 8/4. 

Also is WOTW 2 good or should I just download the Barbed Wire match.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey Keep it Fresh, are you still waiting on your order. Still haven't seen mine.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> Do you think ROH might release 3 DVDs this weekend.
> 
> I need to get Fight of the Century (8/5) but first they have to release 7/29, and 8/4.
> 
> Also is WOTW 2 good or should I just download the Barbed Wire match.


Yeah I do think those 3 DVD's will probably be out this weekend, Glory By Honor will probably bring in a huge 1000+ crowd maybe even both nights, seems to me that it would be a smart idea to have the years most anticipated show FOTC available to the live fans.

Also as soon as someone has it, drop a review on War of the Wire II


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

All 3 of them could be out so ROH can capitalize on the big crowd of the GBH weekend.I don't think they will be,but who knows?


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R-Pac said:



> Hey Keep it Fresh, are you still waiting on your order. Still haven't seen mine.


Well now I know my order has came, because my Dad's credit card has no money on it. This is after I already gave him money to use the damn thing. I am so pissed, because today is the 14th day and I just find this out. Instead of watching Ring of Honor I got to get my fix with Monday Night Raw which is hours away.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Okay, I'm pissed.

I ordered my PWG DVDs...I dunno, 2, maybe 3 weeks ago? I put it on regular shipping and still haven't received them. I'm on the east coast, but should it really take 2-3 weeks? I'm pretty sure it's been 3 at this point, but I'm not sure.

Is there an e-mail address I can contact about my order for PWG?


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Okay, I'm pissed.
> 
> I ordered my PWG DVDs...I dunno, 2, maybe 3 weeks ago? I put it on regular shipping and still haven't received them. I'm on the east coast, but should it really take 2-3 weeks? I'm pretty sure it's been 3 at this point, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Is there an e-mail address I can contact about my order for PWG?


That sucks man nothing should take three weeks to come.My first order came a few days ago it took like 10 days and I live in Canada.Here is an e-mail address to contact them at [email protected].


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



AmEagle said:


> That sucks man nothing should take three weeks to come.My first order came a few days ago it took like 10 days and I live in Canada.Here is an e-mail address to contact them at [email protected].


Thanks man, I'll e-mail them after dinner. I really wanted to see them too.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Thanks man, I'll e-mail them after dinner. I really wanted to see them too.


Which ones did you order? 

It only took 5 days to get to my house when i ordered them, i guess it just takes a real long time if you don't live in cali or the west coast.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Some family members sent me money as a late birthday present, and immediately I spent it. On what you ask? ROH DVDs of course . I went for the $10 sale since I'm waiting for Fight Of The Century to come out before ordering some newer DVDs. Anyway, rate my order!

War Of The Wire
Glory By Honor II
Death Before Dishonor III
Sign Of Dishonor
Escape From New York


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^
WHOA! You havent got DBD3? Have you seen the Aries / Punk Match?

Escape from New York is also a wicked good show


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> WHOA! You havent got DBD3? Have you seen the Aries / Punk Match?
> 
> Escape from New York is also a wicked good show


Yeah, I've seen Punk/Aries. I only got DBD3 for the promo after the match


----------



## jax_the_ax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Nevermind!!!


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, I've seen Punk/Aries. I only got DBD3 for the promo after the match


Certainly, Spartanlax hasen't seen every show he didn't even know who Alex Arion was in my BTB.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just got an email from ROHhelp, seems it is going to take another 10-14 days for my order to turn up.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R-Pac said:


> Just got an email from ROHhelp, seems it is going to take another 10-14 days for my order to turn up.


Well thats better than my deal. I got mad at ROHhelp, so now I have to make a whole new order if I want anything.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Why? What's going on with the ROH orders?


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

DBDIII is a solid show. Definatly worth a buy, especially for 10$$.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Why? What's going on with the ROH orders?


Well it took 14 days and still didn't get here and instead of being rational I got pissed, because I wanted to watch Ring of Honor. Now I find out that the credit card number has no money on it that I ordered from, so they never sent me a damn thing. Well then I emailed ROHhelp pissed off and now my order is not coming at all and I have to make a completey new order to get anything.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Well it took 14 days and still didn't get here and instead of being rational I got pissed, because I wanted to watch Ring of Honor. Now I find out that the credit card number has no money on it that I ordered from, so they never sent me a damn thing. Well then I emailed ROHhelp pissed off and now my order is not coming at all and I have to make a completey new order to get anything.


AM I a bad person, because I thought that was hilarious.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R-Pac said:


> AM I a bad person, because I thought that was hilarious.


No your not I have always had a bad temper and people usually laugh when I get mad. Today I was furious I got myself all hyped knowing it was the 14th day and it had to be at my house and it when it wasen't it just made me so damn mad. Well I guess I can now take advantage $10 sale. Nothing else that I can really do.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey at least you were only waiting for 14 days, I made my order on the 16th of August.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R-Pac said:


> Hey at least you were only waiting for 14 days, I made my order on the 16th of August.


Well you live in Australia, so its going to take longer. I live in North Dakota and hopefully it comes in 5 days like it usually does this time around. Well I hope you get your order sooner than later.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was thinking about buying War on the Wire II could someone who went to the show could they post a review thanks in advanced.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I watched Delirious vs Bryan Danielson about 10 days ago from Ring OF Homicide and I really couldn't get into it. I was trying but I feel the match is way overrated.

And I'm going to give it probably the lowest mark someone has given it with a ***3/4. 

--------------------------

Is the Next sale free shipping?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I watched Delirious vs Bryan Danielson about 10 days ago from Ring OF Homicide and I really couldn't get into it. I was trying but I feel the match is way overrated.
> 
> And I'm going to give it probably the lowest mark someone has given it with a ***3/4.


I liked that match maybe it's a little overrated but I've called it Delirious best match to date it was great live and watching it on DVD as well.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The Delirious/Danielson match was hard to get into? That is the easiest match to get into for me, since the story told is just fantastic, both in the ring and from the feud going on. Now THAT'S how you book an underdog match, I was 110% behind Delirious that night, even threw TP at Danielson and I'm a Danielson fan!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> The Delirious/Danielson match was hard to get into? That is the easiest match to get into for me, since the story told is just fantastic, both in the ring and from the feud going on. Now THAT'S how you book an underdog match, I was 110% behind Delirious that night, even threw TP at Danielson and I'm a Danielson fan!


Yeah I was a huge fan of this match, it's one of my favorite matches from the show. I'll have to watch it again so I can give you my review of the match.


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> I watched Delirious vs Bryan Danielson about 10 days ago from Ring OF Homicide and I really couldn't get into it. I was trying but I feel the match is way overrated.
> 
> And I'm going to give it probably the lowest mark someone has given it with a ***3/4.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Is the Next sale free shipping?


I disagree I thought the physcology of the match was awesome.The story the match told had Delirious play the underdog while having him escape Danielson's submissions and the ending really put over the story that was told with Danielson not being able to make Delirious submit,but pinning him with a small package.****1/4 in my opinion.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
It was great underdog psychology.

Despite being the underdog, Delirilous took it to Danielson so hard that Danielson had to resign to just pinning him instead of "beating" him with one of his finishers. Delirious was put over like a star in that match.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I rewatch one day, and then re-rate. I was paying much attention and my brother was running all over the room.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I am planning to make an order tonight before the sale ends and was looking for some opinions on the following order
War Of The Wire
It All Begins
The Final Showdown
DBD III
The Homecoming


----------



## Refuse

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone know when Frontiers of Honour 2 comes out?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'd expect sometime in October.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

went with these 6
War Of The Wire
It All Begins
Trios Tournament
The Final Showdown
DBD III
The Homecoming

only 3 short of the full 2005 set hopefully they will be in the next $10 sale


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> went with these 6
> War Of The Wire
> It All Begins
> Trios Tournament
> The Final Showdown
> DBD III
> The Homecoming
> 
> only 3 short of the full 2005 set hopefully they will be in the next $10 sale


Sounds like a great selection, Platt.

Now I am making another order soon and I was wondering how was Destiny besides the Main Event which I heard was a classic.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Should be able to complete my 2005 ROH collection in the next sale, only need these ones now:

Third Anniversary Celebration: Part 3
Manhatten Mayhem
The Homecoming
Redemption
Punk: The Final Chapter
Glory by Honor IV
Joe vs. Kobashi


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R-Pac said:


> Should be able to complete my 2005 ROH collection in the next sale, only need these ones now:
> 
> Third Anniversary Celebration: Part 3
> *Manhatten Mayhem*
> The Homecoming
> *Redemption*
> Punk: The Final Chapter
> Glory by Honor IV
> *Joe vs. Kobashi*


How have you not gotten those shows yet?????


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I only started watching ROH in March and well I have no excuse.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Once the 3 for 1 free sale comes rolling around I was thinking of getting some of the newer shows bound to be out one of these days but for my 4th pick I was wondering if someone could recommend which older show I should pick up to fill in gaps in my collection.

ROH Gold
Stalemate
All Star Extravaganza II
Road to the Title

any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Once the 3 for 1 free sale comes rolling around I was thinking of getting some of the newer shows bound to be out on of these days but for my 4th pick I was wondering if someone could recommend which older show I should pick up to fill in gaps in my collection.
> 
> ROH Gold
> Stalemate
> All Star Extravaganza II
> * Road to the Title*
> 
> any help would be appreciated, thanks!


Road to the Title is one of the shows that got me in to ROH, Someone recomended me it when I asked for older shows.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I want to watch CM Punk vs Chris Hero from IWA:MS when Hero met Punk February 2003 and I can't find it anywhere on torrent sites. So I was thinking about just buying the event but I can only find a VHS version of the event. Does anyone know if the event was released on DVD and were I can get it from? or if someone could just please upload the match if they have it  I have also requested it in the multmedia section but it's got lost on the 3rd page.

Edit: Double post, sorry.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

 just managed to pick myself up a copy of Wrestlerave 03 on ebay thought this was a good buy as it seems like it been out of stock for ever on the roh site


----------



## KENTA

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^

Damn, I saw it and considered getting it. 
How much was it BTW?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



KENTA said:


> ^^^
> 
> Damn, I saw it and considered getting it.
> How much was it BTW?


£20 but its the first time i've seen it anywhere so it was worth it


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Once the 3 for 1 free sale comes rolling around I was thinking of getting some of the newer shows bound to be out one of these days but for my 4th pick I was wondering if someone could recommend which older show I should pick up to fill in gaps in my collection.
> 
> ROH Gold
> Stalemate
> All Star Extravaganza II
> Road to the Title
> 
> any help would be appreciated, thanks!


any idea when the 3 for 1 sale is due???

The only show of those above I have seen is All Star Extravaganza II which I can thoroughly recommend for Joe/Punk III and a great Aries/Low Ki match!


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos Theory said:


> any idea when the 3 for 1 sale is due???


i know one of this weeks newswires said they would be running it at the shows tomorrow and saturday not sure if they're going to be running it online at the same time

EDIT: looks like its not gonna be the next sale



ROHWrestling.com said:


> TAKE 15%-20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> You can now save 15%-20% off your order on all items listed on the website. This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, ROH apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place. All orders under $50 are eligible to save 15% off the order. Orders that are $50 and up can save 20% off the order.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events in the U.S.
> 
> To redeem your 15% Off Coupon for orders under $50 just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: sept15 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> To redeem your 20% Off Coupon for order $50 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: sept20 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 9/20 at 10pm EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.





> Generation Now From Cleveland Now Available On DVD
> Thursday, September 14, 2006
> 
> ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson defends the World Title against Pure Champion Nigel McGuinness, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, plus Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time.
> 
> 1. Delirious vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 2. Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinuaro vs. Colt Cabana & Ace Steel
> 3. Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs
> 4. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide
> 5. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, Jack Evans, & Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Jerrelle Clark, & Irish Airborne (Generation Next's Last Stand)
> 6. BJ Whitmer vs. Chris Maddox
> 7. Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage
> 8. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match)


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I like the cover art for Generation Now but I'm disappointed ROH wasn't able to also release 'Time To Man Up' and 'Fight of the Century'.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Awww I'm waiting till FOTC is released to make my next order, looks like I've got even longer to wait.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> I like the cover art for Generation Now but I'm disappointed ROH wasn't able to also release 'Time To Man Up' and 'Fight of the Century'.


Not as disappointed as me...I'm doing One-Day Shipping when FOTC comes out. That thing was amazing.

Oh, and the fucking PWG people never emailed me back, after four days. My order is now 3 weeks old, and they won't respond to my emails. I'm PISSED.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> *Not as disappointed as me...I'm doing One-Day Shipping when FOTC comes out. That thing was amazing.*
> 
> Oh, and the fucking PWG people never emailed me back, after four days. My order is now 3 weeks old, and they won't respond to my emails. I'm PISSED.


I was planning on doing the same thing. This would've been the perfect time to order it too with the 15% off and all.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i am planning to oreder Generation Now and WOTW2 but want a 3rd to get 20% off so i need to choose between Unforgettable, New Frontiers and Night Of The Grudges II any opinions on which is the better of the 3


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> i am planning to oreder Generation Now and WOTW2 but want a 3rd to get 20% off so i need to choose between Unforgettable, New Frontiers and Night Of The Grudges II any opinions on which is the better of the 3


Definately Unforgettable. A really underrated show.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i deicided i really had to finish my 2005 set so got all 3 plus Gen Now and WOTW2


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok, this is the ROH dvd thread but I got a question about an IWA-MS show. I was messaging Tyler Black on myspace cause he goes to my college  but anyways he said the TPI 2004 was 2 of the best days of wrestling he had ever seen. I was thinking of getting it but its 40 bucks. Is it worth it???


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I shall order the 2 UK shows, FOTC and Fate Of An Angel in my next order.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



X/L/AJ said:


> Ok, this is the ROH dvd thread but I got a question about an IWA-MS show. I was messaging Tyler Black on myspace cause he goes to my college  but anyways he said the TPI 2004 was 2 of the best days of wrestling he had ever seen. I was thinking of getting it but its 40 bucks. Is it worth it???


Definately. It's the best Indy tournament I've ever seen and quite possibly the best Indy show(s) I've ever seen.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Definately. It's the best Indy tournament I've ever seen and quite possibly the best Indy show(s) I've ever seen.


What matches stood out to you? I'm just curious...

Also has anyone seen the 9th Anniversary Show for IWA-MS?


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Future Order

1. Fight Of The Century 
2. Death Before Dishonor 4
3. ?
4. ?

For 3 and 4 it will be filled up by 2 of these shows-War Of The Wire 2, Generation Now, and Time To Man Up. I hope there are reviews for WOTW2 and Gen Now buy the time the buy 3 sale is back.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ should be a good order whichever 2 you pick


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

CZW Trapped-August 12th 2006

1. Link Didn't Work
2. Link Didn't Work
3. Lufisto vs Larry Sweeney-**1/2
4. Cheech & Cloudy vs Luck & JC Ryder-**3/4
5. Messiah & Adam Flash vs Necro Butcher & Luke-**
6. All Out War-**3/4


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Dammit no FOTC this weekend. You would think ROH would try their best to release more than just 1 DVD on the "Biggest weekend of the year". 


Since there will be a 3 for 1 at the shows, rate my order.

1. DBDIV
2. WOTW2
3. Generation Now

and I have no idea about my Free selection? Any suggestions, I was thinking either Chi-Town Struggle or Throwdown. Which is better?


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> Dammit no FOTC this weekend. You would think ROH would try their best to release more than just 1 DVD on the "Biggest weekend of the year".
> 
> 
> Since there will be a 3 for 1 at the shows, rate my order.
> 
> 1. DBDIV
> 2. WOTW2
> 3. Generation Now
> 
> and I have no idea about my Free selection? Any suggestions, I was thinking either Chi-Town Struggle or Throwdown. Which is better?


I'd go with Chi-Town Struggle very good show.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'd have to go with Chi-Town Struggle aswell my favourite out of the 2

EDIT: 1,900th post im an ICON


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

man i was hoping at least 2 would be released today.

Oh well, perhaps next week as they were in a double shot anyway


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have a pretty good memory, and after playing back Fight Of The Century in my head (as best as I can), I have an early star rating for you guys (which could easily change after I get the DVD).

Colt Cabana vs Sal Rinauro- **
Shane Hagadorn vs Bobby Dempsey- DUD, Dempsey got robbed damnit, robbed!
Four Corner Survival- ***1/2
Ultimate Endurance- ***1/2
Homicide/Whitmer vs Corino/Pearce- ***1/2 (might not translate to DVD well)
Davey Richards vs KENTA- ****1/4
Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson- *****


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
Yeah, i have concluded that star ratings from people seeing the show live arent really reliable. Ill wait until you review it on dvd.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I have a pretty good memory, and after playing back Fight Of The Century in my head (as best as I can), I have an early star rating for you guys (which could easily change after I get the DVD).
> 
> Colt Cabana vs Sal Rinauro- **
> Shane Hagadorn vs Bobby Dempsey- DUD, Dempsey got robbed damnit, robbed!
> Four Corner Survival- ***1/2
> Ultimate Endurance- ***1/2
> Homicide/Whitmer vs Corino/Pearce- ***1/2 (might not translate to DVD well)
> Davey Richards vs KENTA- ****1/4
> Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson- *****


I think those ratings are pretty accurate and I agree about the tag team match it was all over the place being one of those matches that are fun to watch live.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Got my DVD's today. ROH said it would be another 10-14 days, but they came in 4. My faith has been restored.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Not as disappointed as me...I'm doing One-Day Shipping when FOTC comes out. That thing was amazing.
> 
> Oh, and the fucking PWG people never emailed me back, after four days. My order is now 3 weeks old, and they won't respond to my emails. I'm PISSED.


I'm with you spar I ordered from both PWG and IPV about 2 1/2 weeks ago and i'm still waiting on my DVD's to get here -_-

Oh and someone was asking about: 
New Frontiers (Spanky vs Aries and Gibson vs Joe are really good but rest of the card is blah),
Night of The Grudges II (don't have it but hear things to the effect of one of the worst ROH shows ever) 
Unforgettable, get Unforgettable that show was freaking awesome I like it better than Nowhere to Run


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just a few quick questions about IVP VIDEOS:

Just been looking at what they have to offer and there are some great buys on their definetely getting Super J Cup 94 and 95 but has anyone seen these?

Best of American Dragon in Japan
Best of James Gibson in Japan
Best of Nigel McGuinness in Japan
Best of Low Ki in Japan Vol. 1

Also theres no pad lock on my screen when I go to the site is it safe to use? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I'm with you spar I ordered from both PWG and IPV about 2 1/2 weeks ago and i'm still waiting on my DVD's to get here -_-
> 
> Oh and someone was asking about:
> New Frontiers (Spanky vs Aries and Gibson vs Joe are really good but rest of the card is blah),
> Night of The Grudges II (don't have it but hear things to the effect of one of the worst ROH shows ever)
> Unforgettable, get Unforgettable that show was freaking awesome I like it better than Nowhere to Run



thanks for the help but i actually ended up getting all 3 so i could complete my 2005 shows


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
No problem Platt, if you really need only 3 2005 shows to complete 2005 that puts you closer to me I only need about 6 lol, only have interest in Statelmate though. Let me know how Night of the Grudges II is for you, don't plan to get it just wondering if its as bad as people say.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thisskateboarding said:


> Just a few quick questions about IVP VIDEOS:
> 
> Just been looking at what they have to offer and there are some great buys on their definetely getting Super J Cup 94 and 95 but has anyone seen these?
> 
> Best of American Dragon in Japan
> Best of James Gibson in Japan
> Best of Nigel McGuinness in Japan
> Best of Low Ki in Japan Vol. 1
> 
> Also theres no pad lock on my screen when I go to the site is it safe to use? Any help would be appreciated.


Haven't seen any of the DVDs you are asking about but I have been using IVP videos a lot recently and I have had no problems with the website at all and my purchases always arrive within 5 days!

Question:
Which ROH show is better:

Death Before Dishonor III (where Punk wins the title)
or
Redemption (where Gibson wins the title)

thanks


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My last IPV order has taken 11 days and i still don't have it, but I ordered that Gibson & Danielson best ofs.

I'm going to say Death Before Dishonor III, I honestly can't remember much about Redemption's matches details aside from the 4 way which was good, a tag title match with a really unconvincing comeback for the champs, and a Spanky vs Colt Cabana match which dissipointed me cause it could have been much better in every way.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> My last IPV order has taken 11 days and i still don't have it, but I ordered that Gibson & Danielson best ofs.
> 
> I'm going to say Death Before Dishonor III, I honestly can't remember much about Redemption's matches details aside from the 4 way which was good, a tag title match with a really unconvincing comeback for the champs, and a Spanky vs Colt Cabana match which dissipointed me cause it could have been much better in every way.


Really? I've had no problems with IPV at all in fact their service has been excellent considering I live in the UK as well!

Thanks for the help I was leaning towards DBD3 anyway and now you have convinced me to put it on my next order when its the 3 for 1!

Just used the 20% off sale to get:

Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies
In Your Face
WOTW2


----------



## KENTA

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



OrtonsPEEP316 said:


> Dammit no FOTC this weekend. You would think ROH would try their best to release more than just 1 DVD on the "Biggest weekend of the year".
> 
> 
> Since there will be a 3 for 1 at the shows, rate my order.
> 
> 1. DBDIV
> 2. WOTW2
> 3. Generation Now
> 
> and I have no idea about my Free selection? Any suggestions, I was thinking either Chi-Town Struggle or Throwdown. Which is better?


Chi town is better.

Also I might skip Generation now. All I wanna see on it is the 8 man and dragon/nigel a bit. I reallycouldnt care less for Cage.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> My last IPV order has taken 11 days and i still don't have it, but I ordered that Gibson & Danielson best ofs.
> 
> I'm going to say Death Before Dishonor III, I honestly can't remember much about Redemption's matches details aside from the 4 way which was good, a tag title match with a really unconvincing comeback for the champs, and a Spanky vs Colt Cabana match which dissipointed me cause it could have been much better in every way.


Let me know what you think of the Danielson and Gibson Best ofs once you have watched them Im pretty interested in checking those two out.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



KENTA said:


> Chi town is better.
> 
> Also I might skip Generation now. All I wanna see on it is the 8 man and dragon/nigel a bit. I reallycouldnt care less for Cage.


I really wouldn't skip Generation Now. It was a very solid show. The triple main event of Danielson/Nigel, 8-Man Tag, and Daniels/Cage was great (Danielson/Nigel - ****1/2, 8-Man Tag - ****, and Daniels/Cage - ***3/4). Then you add in a very good undercard which saw Delirious/Castagnoli, Jay/Jacobs, and Mark/Homicide and you've got one hell of a show.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> I really wouldn't skip Generation Now. It was a very solid show. The triple main event of Danielson/Nigel, 8-Man Tag, and Daniels/Cage was great (Danielson/Nigel - ****1/2, 8-Man Tag - ****, and Daniels/Cage - ***3/4). Then you add in a very good undercard which saw Delirious/Castagnoli, Jay/Jacobs, and Mark/Homicide and you've got one hell of a show.


Amen brother.

I dont understand how Generation Now isnt getting extremely hyped. I think its going to be a fantastic show.

All the matches have potential

Danielson VS Nigel
Christian Cage VS Fallen Angel
Generation next VS Richards / Irish Airborne / Jerrelle Clarke

From what ive been reading, the above three matches were either around or over the 4 star mark.


TWO Briscoes matches... Jay VS Jacobs, Mark VS Homicide
Saints VS Embassy

I cant imagine the above 3 matches being under 3 stars.

Chris ?????? VS BJ
Delirious VS Castegnoli

These two matches will probably come in within 2 and 3, and thats ok for undercard short matches.

This show is very solid on paper, and i cant imagine it being anything but a must have.


----------



## Natural

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

For Any Of You That Have It, What Match Would You Say Is The Best From DBD V? I Just Got That DVD In The Mail Today And Im looking For 1 Match To get Really Pumped Up For!

Thanks.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^
DBD V wow you must have a time machine, but if you mean DBD IV the Cage of Death easily is the best part of the show. Briscoes vs Irish Airborne was a hell of a match too, if you like Tag Action.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> ^^^^
> DBD V wow you must have a time machine, but if you mean DBD IV the Cage of Death easily is the best part of the show. Briscoes vs Irish Airborne was a hell of a match too, if you like Tag Action.


Definately Cage Of Death and Styles/Richards was a great match too


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've seen about 75+ matches this year for roh and I'm going to state the best match of each type. Most will disagree but I like different styles then most members.

*Best ROH Singles Match*
Fight Of The Century
Davey Richards vs KENTA-****3/4-*****

*Best 2 On 2 Tag Team Match*
Time To Man Up
The Briscoes vs KENTA & Davey Richards-****3/4

*I heard The Briscoes tag match on one of the UK shows was MOTYC. But have't seen it obviously

*Best 6 Man Tag Team Match*
Supercard Of Honor
Do Fixer vs Blood Generation-*****

*Best 4 Corner Survival*
Better Than Our Best
Samoa Joe vs Chris Daniels vs AJ Styles vs Jimmy Yang-****1/4

*I think though that the Danielson, Aries, Delirious & ? will be way better though from War of The Wire 2 I think.

*Best Gimmick Match*
Death Before Dishonor IV
Team ROH vs TEAM CZW-Cage Of Death-****2/4-*****

*The barbed wire match from War Of The Wire 2 could be better I don't know, haven't seen it

*6 Man Mayhem*
Better Than Our Best
Opening Match-***1/4


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> *Best Gimmick Match*
> Death Before Dishonor IV
> Team ROH vs TEAM CZW-Cage Of Death-*****2/4*-*****


Hmm interesting but I'd have to give the match ****1/2 stars


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> *Best ROH Singles Match*
> Fight Of The Century
> Davey Richards vs KENTA-****3/4-*****
> 
> *Best 2 On 2 Tag Team Match*
> Time To Man Up
> The Briscoes vs KENTA & Davey Richards-****3/4


How did you see those matches unless you saw them live.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



AmEagle said:


> How did you see those matches unless you saw them live.


or he downloaded them from the media section


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If you think Richards/KENTA is the best ROH singles match, you're wrong. There's no opinion on that, you're just wrong.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think the best singles match up so far this year is Joe/Dragon FOTC.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

just ordered Generation Now. The card looked decent.

also got Best of CM Punk vol III.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Derek_2k4 said:


> just ordered Generation Now. The card looked decent.
> 
> also got Best of CM Punk vol III.


the Punk dvd is excellent especially if you don't have any of the shows the matches are from so great matches against rave and joe


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Okay I'm new to ROH and was wondering what to get. Their website has shows from 2002 and 2003 on sale and i was goning to get a couple of those ones. What are good shows from 2002 and 2003? I might get a 2004 DVD as well. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> If you think Richards/KENTA is the best ROH singles match, you're wrong. There's no opinion on that, you're just wrong.


I haven't seen that many matches compared to most of you guys. It not of all time it is just 2006. I only have 4 2006 dvds and watched all the other 2006 matches on the computer. 

I haven't seen Joe vs Dragon yet, I just downloaded KENTA vs Davey this morning and now thinking about it it is about ****1/2 and it only ran about 19 minutes. 

What is the best roh singles match, I haven't seen these supposed MOTYC from this year
Shelley vs Dragon
Rave vs Dragon
Cabana vs Dragon for June and August
Nigel vs Dragon's matches
Roderick vs Dragon 4
And tons of others.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How did you download a match from FOTC???


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> How did you download a match from FOTC???


Whoops, forgot to PM you the link, check your inbox in a second.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



King_Booker_T said:


> Okay I'm new to ROH and was wondering what to get. Their website has shows from 2002 and 2003 on sale and i was goning to get a couple of those ones. What are good shows from 2002 and 2003? I might get a 2004 DVD as well. Thanks for the help!


2002 - Round Robin Challenge, Road to the Title I hear is excellent (don't have much 2002 stuff)

2003 - 1st Anniversary Show, Death Before Dishonor, Main Event Spectacles

2004 - Reborn Stage II, Death Before Dishonor II (both nights but I like Night 1 better), Midnight Express Reunion

even though you didn't ask newer stuff

2005 - Manhattan Meyhem, Joe vs Kobashi, Vendetta, Final Battle 2005

2006 - Dragon Gate Challenge, Supercard of Honor, Weekend of Champions: Night 2

hope thats helpful


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> How did you download a match from FOTC???


The matches are in the media section of this site.

EDIT: Lax already informed you.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has any of you guys that ordered PWG gotten your dvds yet??? I seriously don't know what is going on, just curious because i only got mine in 5 days.

Also out of the 5 newest ROH shows that came out what should be the order of me getting them?? If that was confusing this is what i mean..

1. List a show
2. list a show
3.
4.
5.

Just like that, list the best out of the 5 most recent


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yo how you doing Messiah of PWG, happy belated birthday 1st of all dude,
2nd no I ordered that 4 pack of PWG and I still don't have it and its been 2 weeks.

New ROH shows, i haven't gotten any new shows since Death Before Dishonor IV but that was pretty good, i'm waiting for a few more new shows out like Fight of the Century to make my next order.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Yo how you doing Messiah of PWG, happy belated birthday 1st of all dude,
> 2nd no I ordered that 4 pack of PWG and I still don't have it and its been 2 weeks.
> 
> New ROH shows, i haven't gotten any new shows since Death Before Dishonor IV but that was pretty good, i'm waiting for a few more new shows out like Fight of the Century to make my next order.


Not to bad right now, just wish i can get more PWG dvds right now but i can wait, thanks for birthday reply

Well i ordered the PWG dvds off of Highspots.com and they came in 5 days, i have no clue to why its taking so damn long for you guys.

Thanks for that help too, DBD has COD i know i want that, it was right before Threemendous and Claudio was messed up from that match(i talked to him about it) and FOTC is something i really would like to have for two reasons.

1. Davey vs KENTA(Davey owns)
2. Joe vs Am/Drag

plus of course my man Homicide is in action as well:agree:


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Was Davey Vs. KENTA posted in the media section or is there just a link going around can someone PM me it.
EDIT:Found it.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have now sent two e-mails to two different PWG addresses and received no word back. More than 3 weeks since my order, and I WAS charged for the order. In the future, remind me of this one thing: FUCK PWG.

As for hailsabin, what 5 most recent shows? What do you mean? If you're getting the 5 most recent shows why list them in order of best to worst, or do you mean you're going to order the 5 most recent one at a time? But then that wouldn't make sense, since by the second/third order more recent DVDs will be out, etc...so...what do you want?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Spartan if your order doesn't come this week I'd advise you to contact someone to atleast get your money back. Maybe have your credit card company contact PWG or something.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Spartan if your order doesn't come this week I'd advise you to contact someone to atleast get your money back. Maybe have your credit card company contact PWG or something.


I'm sending one last e-mail or calling tomorrow. If I still don't get an answer or a refund, or my DVD order, I'm burning them mutha fuckas down. I don't play that shit. I keeps it real!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was thinking about ordering BLOA 2006 from the PWG website but after seeing the problems you had I'll just buy it from Highspots.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Could someone give me match by match ratings on Final Battle 2004? please.



Spartanlax said:


> I'm sending one last e-mail or *calling tomorrow*. If I still don't get an answer or a refund, or my DVD order, I'm burning them mutha fuckas down. I don't play that shit. I keeps it real!


You will not get an answer if you call them tomorrow because It's Sunday unless companies in the USA open on Sundays


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Do they sell ROH DVD's at stores anywhere or just on the ROH website?


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



King_Booker_T said:


> Do they sell ROH DVD's at stores anywhere or just on the ROH website?


No they usually aren't sold in any stores from what i've seen and heard.So your best bet is probably to buy them off of the ROH website.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

there's also often alot on ebay


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

don't forget about highspots


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I still dont know what to get?  Are these events worth $20?


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



King_Booker_T said:


> I still dont know what to get?  Are these events worth $20?


definitely. i'd get Better Than Our Best. best full ROH show ive ever seen


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

looks good thanks


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



King_Booker_T said:


> what year is that?


2006

other good shows are Dragon Gate Challenge and Supercard Of Honor also form this year


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROH Better Than Our Best 4/1/06 Chicago Ridge, IL

*Chicago Street Fight*
Homicide vs. Colt Cabana

*ROH World Title Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm

*ROH Tag Team Title Match*
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi (Blood Generation)

*Four Corner Survival*
AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Yang

Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid, Ryo Saito, Genki Horiguchi

Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious

*Six Man Mayhem*
Ace Steel vs. Jack Evans vs. Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jake Crist vs. Dave Crist

IMO its a 9.5/10


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is Full Impact Pro any good? If so what are good events?


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

They are ok, I own The Usual Suspects & Sold Out. With the first 6 shows on 2006 on the way to my letterbox. They are not quite as good as ROH, they have some shorter matches on the undercard. They are probably the 2nd or 3rd best indy promotion going around behind ROH and maybe PWG. When I see watch some of the shows I am waiting to recieve, I will have a better understanding of them.


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Death Before Dishonor I*- How is the Somoa Joe vs. Paul Londan match? Dog Collar match? Hardy vs. Mathews vs. Krazy K? Any other good ones?

How's *Crowning a Champion*, *Glory by Honor*, and *All Star Extravaganza*?

Thanks guys!


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Crowing a Champions undercard sucks, but the main event is really good.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



King_Booker_T said:


> *Death Before Dishonor I*- How is the Somoa Joe vs. Paul Londan match? Dog Collar match? Hardy vs. Mathews vs. Krazy K? Any other good ones?
> 
> How's *Crowning a Champion*, *Glory by Honor*, and *All Star Extravaganza*?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Samoa Joe vs London is pretty good but the size difference does hurt thr match a bit, but all in all a great effort from London (was his last ROH match) but still not his best match in his ROH time. Hardy vs Matthews vs Krazy K is great cause of the fans not the match itself, i'm not going to spoil it for you.
Dog Collar Match was excellent as well as the promo before and after it. Low Ki vs Deranged is just murder in the wrestling ring personified, Carter vs Williams is a technical masterpiece. The Tag Match is one of the most excellent tag matches I've ever seen and if you get this dvd and watch it keep in mind how good the briscoes are then add in the fact Jay was only barely 19 and Mark 18. And the 4-way which is on almost everyshow, well this is hands down the best one they ever did. I Highly, Highly recommend you check this one out.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



King_Booker_T said:


> *Death Before Dishonor I*-* How is the Somoa Joe vs. Paul Londan match? Dog Collar match? Hardy vs. Mathews vs. Krazy K? Any other good ones?*


I thought it was a good match, it was one of the first ROH shows I ever watched on DVD. It is Paul Londons last match and the segment at the end made the hairs on the back of my neck stand up :$. The segment was awesome in my opinion.

Jeff Hardy's match was only good for the chants from the fans.

Edit: Didn't read the post before mine, my bad.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just finished downloading and watching Davey Richards VS KENTA from Fight of the Century, and let me say i am very impressed.

The first half of the match was a little bland, but they built strongly into an excellent finish. The second half of the match was much more well paced and executed.

Its better than KENTA VS Strong or Aries, but anyone who says it better than the Low Ki VS KENTA match is insane.

Ill reserve final judgment until i see it on DVD, but for now it stands as ***1/2 - ***3/4 from me.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Didn't want to make a new thread for this but seem I got the question from watching a DVD I guess it qualifies, lol. 

At ROH Reborn Stage 2 there was a match between Chad Collyer and John Walters. It was only given 12 minutes but it was 12 minutes of class, brilliant technical wrestling and both men looked extremely impressive, especially Collyer. I would give the match *** 1/2- *** 3/4. 

What happened to these guys?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> Didn't want to make a new thread for this but seem I got the question from watching a DVD I guess it qualifies, lol.
> 
> At ROH Reborn Stage 2 there was a match between Chad Collyer and John Walters. It was only given 12 minutes but it was 12 minutes of class, brilliant technical wrestling and both men looked extremely impressive, especially Collyer. I would give the match *** 1/2- *** 3/4.
> 
> What happened to these guys?


Don't know what happened to John Walters but I'm sure Chad Collyer is still on the ROH roster.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> I've seen about 75+ matches this year for roh and I'm going to state the best match of each type. Most will disagree but I like different styles then most members.
> 
> *Best ROH Singles Match*
> Fight Of The Century
> Davey Richards vs KENTA-****3/4-*****
> 
> *Best 2 On 2 Tag Team Match*
> Time To Man Up
> The Briscoes vs KENTA & Davey Richards-****3/4
> 
> *I heard The Briscoes tag match on one of the UK shows was MOTYC. But have't seen it obviously
> 
> *Best 6 Man Tag Team Match*
> Supercard Of Honor
> Do Fixer vs Blood Generation-*****
> 
> *Best 4 Corner Survival*
> Better Than Our Best
> Samoa Joe vs Chris Daniels vs AJ Styles vs Jimmy Yang-****1/4
> 
> *I think though that the Danielson, Aries, Delirious & ? will be way better though from War of The Wire 2 I think.
> 
> *Best Gimmick Match*
> Death Before Dishonor IV
> Team ROH vs TEAM CZW-Cage Of Death-****2/4-*****
> 
> *The barbed wire match from War Of The Wire 2 could be better I don't know, haven't seen it
> 
> *6 Man Mayhem*
> Better Than Our Best
> Opening Match-***1/4


How have you seen KENTA / Davey VS Briscoe Brothers.

Link anyone?


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah, it mentions on obsessedwithwrestling that Chad Collyer is still on the ROH roster but I haven't heard of him wrestling in any of the recent shows, in fact I don't think I have seen him in the whole of 2006.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> How have you seen KENTA / Davey VS Briscoe Brothers.
> 
> Link anyone?


http://www.weforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=277066


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AHQYW615

*EDIT* Beat me to it David.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Collyer wrestled on the England shows and at Dragon Gate Challenge.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Thanks guys, i just found the link.

Thats How I roll, KENTA VS Davey ****3/4??? HELL NO.

You could justify giving it upto ****1/4, But on a first watch its ***1/2-***3/4 for me


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> Yeah, it mentions on obsessedwithwrestling that Chad Collyer is still on the ROH roster but I haven't heard of him wrestling in any of the recent shows, in fact I don't think I have seen him in the whole of 2006.


I know you would not of saw this because it's not out on DVD yet but it was Chad Collyer vs Robbie Brookside on the ROH show in Liverpool on August 12th 2006.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just finished downloading and watching KENTA / Richards VS Briscoes from time to man up, and it was a very good tag match. Briscoes got in a little less offence than i would have liked to see, but a great match nonetheless.
Much better than KENTA VS Davey.

Ill give it ****.

I now have no reason to buy the dvd.

Does anyone have a link for the War of the Wire 2 match yet. Necro VS BJ?


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Whats Nigel vs Dragon like at Generation Now? Better then WOCN2?

Anyone seen both of these and can say whether ones better then the other and also if they are both different enough from one another.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I havent seen it yet, but the general consensus is that the WOCN2 is better.

I gave that one ****3/4


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got Generation Now today, I'll review later.

I was disappointed with Whitmer/Necro to be honest. I heard so many great things that when I watched it, I actually ended it like "...that was it?". A good match, but I think the hype made it a letdown. Only watched it once, and from everything I factor together, I'd give it ****.

No link for you though Honor, sorry.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> Didn't want to make a new thread for this but seem I got the question from watching a DVD I guess it qualifies, lol.
> 
> At ROH Reborn Stage 2 there was a match between Chad Collyer and John Walters. It was only given 12 minutes but it was 12 minutes of class, brilliant technical wrestling and both men looked extremely impressive, especially Collyer. I would give the match *** 1/2- *** 3/4.
> 
> What happened to these guys?


John Walters is now the governor of Ghana.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Collyer still appears in ROH time to time mainly midwest shows much like Ace Steel does. Walters (Who I was/am a big fan of) took some time off from wrestling to heal up some injuries right after he dropped the Pure Title to Jay lethal. And hasn't come back possibly because a week or so before he dropped the title Walters did job to Chris Masters on raw while he was holding the pure title so its possible Gabe was upset about that, i'm not really sure.

If you want to see an awesome Walters match check out Pure Title Match John Walters vs Nigel McGuinness at Glory by Honor III


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I havent seen it yet, but the general consensus is that the WOCN2 is better.
> 
> I gave that one ****3/4


I didnt think it could be as good as their previous encounter, when I watched WOCN2 I thought that was the best title defense I have seen from Dragon. 

I think the only one that may top their first match is maybe their thrid encounter in England. Looked amazing on the video recap.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I got Generation Now today, I'll review later.
> 
> I was disappointed with Whitmer/Necro to be honest. I heard so many great things that when I watched it, I actually ended it like "...that was it?". A good match, but I think the hype made it a letdown. Only watched it once, and from everything I factor together, I'd give it ****.
> 
> No link for you though Honor, sorry.


You know I had to hit up the merch table it's not complete unless you do I got Generation Now as well and War of the Wire II came in the mail earlier today I will watch them both tommorow before I watch some football.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thisskateboarding said:


> I didnt think it could be as good as their previous encounter, when I watched WOCN2 I thought that was the best title defense I have seen from Dragon.
> 
> I think the only one that may top their first match is maybe their thrid encounter in England. Looked amazing on the video recap.


yeah im waiting for that one with great anticipation as well.


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

When you order off the website do the DVD's always get to you? How are they packaged? And how long does it take? Thanks! Will REP!


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> When you order off the website do the DVD's always get to you? How are they packaged? And how long does it take? Thanks! Will REP!


Yeah I've never had a order not come maybe a little late though and are you in the states?


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah. PA


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



King_Booker_T said:


> When you order off the website do the DVD's always get to you? How are they packaged? And how long does it take? Thanks! Will REP!


No, the DVDs always go to some guy named Hank. They usually take 4-5 months, and they're packaged in a spiked metal box.


















Okay, time for the real answers. Yes the DVDs always get to you, never had them not arrive. They're packaged in the UPS boxes or in a cushioned yellow package, either one. It takes 1-2 weeks to get there, for me it's always 1 week or less. Fast stuff.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



King_Booker_T said:


> Yeah. PA


You live in PA? In that case you'll get your order(s) quick. I live in Pittsburgh and my orders take 3 days.


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

awesome! thanks


----------



## KENTA

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> Just finished downloading and watching KENTA / Richards VS Briscoes from time to man up, and it was a very good tag match. Briscoes got in a little less offence than i would have liked to see, but a great match nonetheless.
> Much better than KENTA VS Davey.
> 
> Ill give it ****.
> 
> I now have no reason to buy the dvd.
> 
> Does anyone have a link for the War of the Wire 2 match yet. Necro VS BJ?


I thought the tag match was disapointing. They seemed a little off. There were uite a few small botches and The Briscoes didnt get in enough offense. The only real bit that blew me away was the doomsday busaiku knee kick. Rating: ***3/4.

KENTA/Richards was much better. Everything was pretty much perfect. Richard's SSP was golden. Only real complaint was could of been longer. Rating: ****1/2.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> And please dont red rep me for this post - I'm only stating my opinion.


I red repped you just for that comment, I hope you know.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

He sent me a PM moaning cause I red repped him.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I will make a review thread for the Generation Now DVD after the game today.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow I just watched Whitmer/Necro that match was just fuckin brutal!! ****1/2 
This was the best hardcore match I've probebly ever seen.


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is *Death Before Dishonor I* a good first ROH DVD to get? If not name some that are good firsts to introduce me into ROH. Will REP if helped!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



King_Booker_T said:


> Is *Death Before Dishonor I* a good first ROH DVD to get? If not name some that are good firsts to introduce me into ROH. Will REP if helped!


Yes, I'd say pick DBD 1, Manhattan Meyhem or Joe vs Kobashi if your looking to check out ROH for the 1st time.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've had sometime on my hands so I decided to review KENTA & Davey vs. Briscoes.

*Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards*
Very good match. The match kicked off with Davey and Mark. The two men exchanged a nice showing of mat wrestling. Davey worked an arm lock and Mark worked a headlock. The two then exchanged a few nearfalls. Davey then hit Mark with a series of arm drags and went back to working on the arm. Mark broke out of the arm lock and appeared to be getting ready to tag in Jay but decided not to. However, Davey made the tag to KENTA at 3:00. Mark then decided to tag in Jay who was greeted with several kicks to the chest. The two then exchanged stiff chops and slaps to the face. Great exchange. Jay then applied a front facelock and Mark tagged in and the Briscoe began to wear down KENTA. KENTA fought back and tagged in Davey at 5:00. KENTA was tagged in again and hit Mark with several kicks to the chest. However, Mark forced KENTA into his corner and tagged in Jay. The Briscoes once again tried to work over KENTA but again KENTA was able to tag Davey at 7:00. The action continued to go back and forth. Neither team has yet been able to establish control.

Jay made his way into the match and applied a modified Dragon Sleeper on KENTA but KENTA was able to make it to the ropes. Mark is tagged back in and it appears that finally a team has been able to establish control. Jay and Mark make frequent tags but at 10:00 KENTA is once again able to tag in Davey. Davey comes in the match and begins to deliver kicks to the back and chest of Jay. Davey continues to display a flurry of offense but Jay soon stops the flurry and the Briscoes begin to ground Davey. The Briscoe begin to make frequent tags and work over Davey. However, Davey was able to make the hot tag to KENTA at 13:00. KENTA comes and and cleans house. However, after KENTA tags Davey in the Briscoes begin to once again work over Davey. After Davey tags in KENTA again the action begins to break down. Davey hits a dive on Jay who was on the outside at 16:00. KENTA then hit a Tiger Suplex on Mark for only a nearfall. Davey is once again tagged in and him and Mark begin to go at it. Davey hits a springboard heel kick on Mark at 17:00. Jay then made his way back in the ring and hit Davey with a big Mafia Kick. KENTA then delivered a big kick of his own to Jay. All four men are down at this point. 

KENTA and Mark make it to their feet first. KENTA attempts the Go 2 Sleep but Mark counters. KENTA then hits a kick and goes off the ropes but Mark hits KENTA with a spin kick. Mark positions KENTA onto the top turnbuckle and appeared to be attempting a hurricanrana but Davey picks up Mark in the Electric Chair position and KENTA hits a knee strike on Mark from the top rope. Davey makes the pin but Jay makes the save. Jay then picks up KENTA in the Gorilla Press position and then drops him down into a Death Valley Driver. Davey then kicks Jay several times but to no avail. He then DDTs him and attempts a Shooting Star Press but misses. The Briscoes then hit a spike Jay Driller on Davey and Mark pins Davey for the win at 19:00. I don't know about you but I was expecting more from this match and was slightly disappointed. I really like exchange between Jay and KENTA early in the match and think that a singles match between the two would be great. Anyways, a really good match but it wasn't what I expected. Definately something I'll have to watch over once the DVD is released. Overall ***3/4 out 5.

Note: To see the result of the match highlight the empty space in the review. My review of KENTA/Davey should be up shortly.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm about to get four or five ROH DVDs:

ROH Supercard of Honor
ROH Manhattan Mayhem
ROH Death Before Dishonor III
ROH Escape of New York
ROH Dragon Gate Challenge


What's y'all opinion about these?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> I'm about to get four or five ROH DVDs:
> 
> ROH Supercard of Honor
> ROH Manhattan Mayhem
> ROH Death Before Dishonor III
> ROH Escape of New York
> ROH Dragon Gate Challenge
> 
> 
> What's y'all opinion about these?


I think thats about 5 of the finest ROH show's I've seen so great picks Watts


----------



## Kekumba

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Escape From New York and DBD III could be substituted for others, but they're still solid.


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Okay, I was going to buy *Death Before Dishonor I* but decided to save my money. I have questions about these DVD's? Can you rate them?

*1. Best of Austin Aries
2. Best of Roderick Strong
3. Best of CM Punk 2
4. Best of Bryan Danielson
5. What is the show that has Aries vs. Danielson in a 2 out of 3 falls match?
6. Shows that are all around great, not just 2-3 good matches? *


*Thank You will REP!!!!*


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



King_Booker_T said:


> Okay, I was going to buy *Death Before Dishonor I* but decided to save my money. I have questions about these DVD's? Can you rate them?
> 
> *1. Best of Austin Aries
> 2. Best of Roderick Strong
> 3. Best of CM Punk 2
> 4. Best of Bryan Danielson
> 5. What is the show that has Aries vs. Danielson in a 2 out of 3 falls match?
> 6. Shows that are all around great, not just 2-3 good matches? *
> 
> 
> *Thank You will REP!!!!*


Actually I would buy Death Before Dishonor 1, it's a very good show. I don't have any of those best of's but I can answer two of your questions

I believe the show that Aries and Danielson had that 2 out of 3 falls match was Testing The Limit.....and some other shows that are really good are Manhatten Mayhem, All Star Extravagnaza 2, Final Battle 2004, Weekend Of Champions Night 1 and 2 also Punk: The Final Chapter......their are a lot more but those are the ones that are on the top of my head.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



King_Booker_T said:


> Okay, I was going to buy *Death Before Dishonor I* but decided to save my money. I have questions about these DVD's? Can you rate them?
> 
> *1. Best of Austin Aries
> 2. Best of Roderick Strong
> 3. Best of CM Punk 2
> 4. Best of Bryan Danielson
> 5. What is the show that has Aries vs. Danielson in a 2 out of 3 falls match?
> 6. Shows that are all around great, not just 2-3 good matches? *
> 
> 
> *Thank You will REP!!!!*


King_Booker_T I'd assume a majority of us on here find Manhattan Mayhem to be the best all around show. It's from May 2005

To answer your questions, I haven't seen the 1st 3 Best of's you have listed, but I hear all 3 are good, but to me I noticed Roderick's ends right as he really starts to improve so thats something to keep in mind.

Bryan Danielson has an excellent best of, his match against Low Ki, Jay Briscoe, and Paul London in a 2/3 falls makes it worth the purchase alone.

The Show with Aries vs Danielson in the 75 minute 2/3 falls match is called Testing the Limit (August 2004), but thats kind of a weak show aside from the Riot involving the Rottwielers and Briscoes and the Main Event.

Some All Around Great Shows In My Opinion are:
Death Before Dishonor (any of them but the 1st was best)
Main Event Spectacles
Midnight Express Reunion
Manhattan Mayhem
Nowhere to Run (although I feel the cage match was way overrated)
Joe vs Kobashi/Unforgettable (these 2 make an awesome weekend of shows)
Vendetta
Final Battle 2005
Dragon Gate Challenge
Supercard of Honor
Better Than Our Best
Weekend of Champions night 2


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have sent two emails to two different PWG email addresses about my DVDs not arriving and I have not received word back. It's been two days for one set of emails and four days for another set. I am beyond pissed.

Does anyone know a phone number I can use to contact PWG? I will rep whoever tells me...I need to know.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

man so many reports i have been reading are saying that the final 4 matches to the Glory By Honor Night 2 show were the best 4 match run they had ever seen in one show of Pro wrestling.

One report i read went so far as to say........

Cide / Joe VS Briscoes --- ****1/4
KOW VS Aries / Strong --- ****
Marafuji VS McGuiness --- *****
KENTA VS DAnielson --- ****3/4

I want this show so damn bad already so i can judge for myself.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> man so many reports i have been reading are saying that the final 4 matches to the Glory By Honor Night 2 show were the best 4 match run they had ever seen in one show of Pro wrestling.
> 
> One report i read went so far as to say........
> 
> Cide / Joe VS Briscoes --- ****1/4
> KOW VS Aries / Strong --- ****
> Marafuji VS McGuiness --- *****
> KENTA VS DAnielson --- ****3/4
> 
> I want this show so damn bad already so i can judge for myself.


Ive read that aswell with some people saying that the last two matches are back to back 5 stars which I belive would be a first and it would be also be the first time an American wrestling show has had two 5 star matches on the one show.

The waiting for this to come out on DVD is going to a killer.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^6
In whos opinion?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Its the first I've heard of those both being 5 star matches. :side:


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^6
> In whos opinion?


Have a look on the ROH Message boards theres a thread about Glory By Honor and people are saying both could be considered 5 star matches but most are saying around the **** 3/4 mark.

EDIT: Not sure how respected Bill Treadway's opinion is but I got this from the ROH Wrestling Boards: Bill Treadway @ wrestlingobserver said this about the Danielson/KENTA match "This was a ***** match and anyone who tells you otherwise is just plain wrong." 

Also anyone got any opinons on the Generation Now DVD?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^
Dude i could have sent in analysis to wrestling observer and said it was 5 sstar even though i didnt go to the show


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I would not rate Nigel/Fuji 5 stars at all but Danielson/KENTA is really close to getting 5 stars IMO.


----------



## dazzzza

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

tru


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Ban this fool. 

I was wondering what people consider the 3 best FIP shows.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I was wondering what people consider the 3 best FIP shows.


Impact of Honor
Heatstroke Night II
Big Year One Bash Night II


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How is *Best of Austin Aries, Best of CM Punk 2, Best of Roderick Strong*? Are *Full Impact Pro DVD's *as good as ROH? Quality? Matches? Do they sell FIP in stores? Thanks! (If anyone has matches uploaded from FIP please PM me!)


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey guys, just finished downloading War of the Wire 2 --- BJ VS Necro, and i wasnt impressed.

Dont get me wrong, both guys killed themselves in there, but the way people described the carnage i expected alot more. IMO its still worth ****, but it really wasnt as good as i thought it would be


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Who just saw the ROH event that just happened??? Is it worth getting, i really want it to see Kings Of Wrestling win the ROH Tag Titles but wanted to know if all of the other matches are good enough. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> Hey guys, just finished downloading War of the Wire 2 --- BJ VS Necro, and i wasnt impressed.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, both guys killed themselves in there, but the way people described the carnage i expected alot more. IMO its still worth ****, but it really wasnt as good as i thought it would be


Agreed 100%, word for word, exactly how I felt. Although that one spot where Whitmer's entire back was cut, that was cool.



> Who just saw the ROH event that just happened??? Is it worth getting, i really want it to see Kings Of Wrestling win the ROH Tag Titles *but wanted to know if all of the other matches are good enough*. Can anyone help me?


HAVE YOU READ ANYTHING ABOUT THESE EVENTS?! IF YOU DON'T SEE THE TWO MAIN EVENTS YOU SHOULD KILL YOURSELF!


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> HAVE YOU READ ANYTHING ABOUT THESE EVENTS?! IF YOU DON'T SEE THE TWO MAIN EVENTS YOU SHOULD KILL YOURSELF!


No the last 4 matches my computer was going slow so i didn't read them, i just found out who won the Homicide, Tag Titles and the Nigel match today. It all sounded good and by the way you wrote that i guess i should get this one huh? Well thanks Spart.

BTW sorry for not getting reviews for your BTB


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Finally I got my damn IPV & PWG orders yesterday.
PWG Fear of a Black Planet
PWG From Parts Well Known
PWG Enchantment Under the Sea
PWG (please don't call it) The OC
Best of Kobashi Complete GHC vol. 1 & 3
NOAH shows 1/22/06 & 3/5/2006
Legacy of Hayubusa vol. 1
Best of American Dragon
Best of James Gibson
Best of Dynamite Kid
Edit: And Super J Cup 1995

I'm going to be busy, I may post reviews for these at some point


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Finally I got my damn IPV & PWG orders yesterday.
> PWG Fear of a Black Planet
> PWG From Parts Well Known
> PWG Enchantment Under the Sea
> PWG (please don't call it) The OC
> Best of Kobashi Complete GHC vol. 1 & 3
> NOAH shows 1/22/06 & 3/5/2006
> Legacy of Hayubusa vol. 1
> Best of American Dragon
> Best of James Gibson
> Best of Dynamite Kid
> 
> I'm going to be busy, I may post reviews for these at some point


Well I ordered two of those shows as well Noah 3/5/2006 and Best of American Dragon, but I haven't been able to watch them yet. If you don't get around to reviewing them I will. Can't wait to see you review Best of James Gibson, though.

Also, the best of Dean Malenko was amazing!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Also, the best of Dean Malenko was amazing!


Wait there was a best of DEAN MALENKO!!!!!! I didn't even see that. Dean was awesome, I might pick that up next time I get an order from them I'm sure I'll end up getting more NOAH shows.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Wait there was a best of DEAN MALENKO!!!!!! I didn't even see that. Dean was awesome, I might pick that up next time I get an order from them I'm sure I'll end up getting more NOAH shows.


Well the match list wasen't on there, but I got it anyway. I still need to watch both the NOAH shows I picked up.


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Where are you getting the best of James Gibson and Dynamite Kid? And the PWG shows?


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



King_Booker_T said:


> Where are you getting the best of James Gibson and Dynamite Kid? And the PWG shows?


The James Gibson and Dynamite Kid best ofs can be found on IVPvideos.com and PWG shows can be bought on there very website.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The only DVD's I got from ivpvideos so far are Best of Misawa, Kenta Kobashi and the Super J Cup's from 94 and 95. I need to get those Low Ki best of's DVD's as well when I get a chance.


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Whats up with the V.1 and 2 and so on? Do you have to buy versions serperate? What is this site and is it worth the money?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ipvvideos.com supplies DVD's of Japanese wrestling work for pretty cheap like 3-6 bucks a pop, theres a lot of best of's so yeah theres an occasional Vol. 1, Vol. 2 etc etc.

Edit: Homicide let me know how Best of Misawa is bud, I was thinking of getting that myself, and J Cup 94 is awesome especially the last 2 matches.


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

wheres the Super J Cup listed under?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

NJPW 1994 its also on the bestsellers box on the side of the screen


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I would like to get the J Cup 94 amd 95, but is it worth it? How is the video quality? (is the quality like the J cup matches on the Chris Benoit WWE DVD?) Is the whole thing in Japenese? What are other good DVd's on this site?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I would like to get the J Cup 94 amd 95, but is it worth it? How is the video quality? (is it like the J cup matches on the Chris Benoit WWE DVD?) Is the whole thing in Japenese? What are other good DVd's on this site?


It's a really good buy yeah the commentary is in Japanese but that doesn't take anything away from the action. I listed the DVD's that I have but Honor nows a lot about Puro wrestling so I would PM him for some info he helped me out.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah Benoit was in J Cup 94 as Wild Pegasus so i'd assume those are the matches on the Benoit DVD (I haven't seen the Benoit DVD but it would be common sense), I haven't watched 95 yet but J Cup 94 was the best Tournament I've ever seen (aside from Fuji/Casas lol). There's all kinds of good stuff on the site if your a fan of Puro.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> ipvvideos.com supplies DVD's of Japanese wrestling work for pretty cheap like 3-6 bucks a pop, theres a lot of best of's so yeah theres an occasional Vol. 1, Vol. 2 etc etc.
> 
> Edit: Homicide let me know how Best of Misawa is bud, I was thinking of getting that myself, and J Cup 94 is awesome especially the last 2 matches.


Best of Misawa V.1 is very good. I got it a while ago, but there are some awesome matches as him as tiger mask and under his own name, as well as good highlights.

The match with Jumbo though is easily 5 stars, and worth the price of the DVD by itself


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Okay here is the list of DVD's I decided to get from ROH:

*1. Best of Austin Aries
2. Death Before Dishonor I
3. Punk: The Final Chapter
4. The Epic Encounter
5. Supercard of Honor
6. Joe vs. Kobashi*

From IVPvideos.com I'm getting:

*7. J Cup 94
8. J Cup 95
9. Maybe the best of Sting or the Steiner Brothers*


I hope these are good choices. Are they?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Your ROH choices are good, and you wont be disappointed with J Cup 94 or 95. J Cup 1994 is easily the best wrestling show i have ever seen, and 95 is pretty damn good as well


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

For the DVD's on the IVP website, how are they packaged? Do they have DVD cases with art on them? How is the quality of the video?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
The quality varies. But both J Cup dvds are in perfect quality.

No packages or art, just the disk in a plastic sleeve. For $2.99 you can make do.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How long does it take for ROH shows to be put on DVD because I want to see this new one. Meltzer gave KENTA/Dragon 5 stars even though his review of the show seemed a little too good.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
It will be out in around 2 months i reckon.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

2 months too long ~__~


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^
Yeah i know.

Where did you see Meltzers thoughts of the show?

Can you post the article or a link???


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wooooooooohoooooooooo

PWG finally responded to me emails! Apparently, the merchandise guy wasn't responding to my emails (purposely, because he fucked up and never sent my order). PWG found out, and fired the guy, OWNED MUTHA FUCKA, OWNED! So they e-mailed me apologizing a thousand times, are sending my order immediately on the fastest shipping they can do, and offered me one free DVD (I was stuck between Permanent Vacation and Please Don't Call It The OC, so I told the guy to decide for me, flip a coin if he has to). That's a pretty sweet deal and makes up for the 3 weeks of no response or DVDs.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Glad to hear you finally got a response Spartan. That's cool that they're giving you another DVD. Glad to see that the dick was fired for ignoring you.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> Yeah i know.
> 
> Where did you see Meltzers thoughts of the show?
> 
> Can you post the article or a link???


Someone typed this out on another forum I go to. Take it for what its worth, it still seems a little glowing for me but then again he DOES love Ring of Honor.



> from dave...
> 
> 
> Best ROH card of the year so far. Everything worked..all seven matches were good with two being Match of the Year candidates..Cornette cut one of his three best promos plus the most anticipated wrestling moment of the year.. Prior to the opening match, the three Pro Wrestling NOAH newcomers were introduced to a solid reaction from the crowd.
> 
> 1) Davey Richards defeated Jack Evans. Evans and Richards are probably two of the best young workers out there who can work a fast paced, suicidal style of wrestling..Match had no serious blown spots, lots of high spots and good mat wrestling. Richards made Evans tap for the win. ***3/4
> 
> 2)Next came the most anticipated moment (at least for me and definitely for my godfather)...the return of the MAN himself..Bruno Sammartino! Prior to Bruno being introduced, all the ROH talent came to ringside and stood around the ring. Place went ballistic when he came out..I think even he was surprised by the great reaction. He proceeded to really put over ROH..even throwing a zinger to Vinnie Mac's awful wrestling product, emphasing that ROH is all about WRESTLING. He praised the talent and especially the fans who support ROH..It was very heartfelt and exciting to watch. After Bruno exited the ring and shook hands with the wrestlers and ringside fans, Joe and Takeshi Morishima collided on the way to the back, sparking a fight in the ring. It took all of the locker room to separate Joe and Morishima.
> 
> 3) Adam Pearce defeated Delirious. Pearce played the total heel. Delirious actually got some offense in and worked a solid match. Finish came when Pearce's new assistant Shane Hagadorn clocked Delirious off the top rope, allowing Pearce to get the win. Normally, I question a screw job finish such as this, but it worked here to elevate Hagadorn to a more relevant role in ROH..They'd make a good tag team. ***
> 
> 4) Jimmy Jacobs won the 3 way over Christopher Daniels and Colt Cabana. Cabana was hilarious- he blended comedy and wrestling so well this time. One hilarious bit was when Lacey was on the ring apron and Daniels and Cabana took turns almost colliding with her..except Cabana copped a feel. As Lacey freaked out, Cabana did the Drop Dead Fred and got a peek under her skirt..Lacey sold it big time...Match itself was unreal..lots of near falls and suspense as each man took turns trying to pin the other..Jacobs got the pin on Cabana after Daniels collided with Colt and tumbled to the outside..But an interesting thing happened..Lacey started to scream at Jacobs (probably angry at him failing to stop Cabana)..yet earlier in the match, Cabana was getting awfully chummy with Lacey as Daniels and Jacobs were beating each others brains. Wonder if they'll turn Lacey face or Cabana heel? I have a feeling this is only the beginning of a strange and wonderful recurring angle..****
> 
> 5) Jim Cornette came out with the Briscoes..Cornette got cheers at first but soon turned the crowd against him. First, he had the Briscoes debut new ring gear..of the CONFEDERATE flag. He proceeded to ring out each and every negative cliche about New York but did it with such gusto and style that it came across as a brilliant heel promo. Words can't describe it..I hope it is on the DVD because it is one of the three best promos Cornette has done in his career..He took an informal poll over who in the crowd supported him or Homicide..Most hands were for Homicide but I admit that my hand was raised for Cornette..Anyway, Samoa Joe and Homicide came out and began their brawl. Match was worth ****. They worked a match that was chock full of high spots, brawling, mat wrestling and strong tag team work. Finish came when Homicide got the Cop Killa on one of the Briscoes for the pin.
> 
> Intermission time...got my autographed picture of Bruno Sammartino..He is in good shape for a man of 71..Even got to tell him how much my mother, grandmother and grandfather loved him (Bruno was GOD in my house)
> 
> 6) Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli won the ROH World Tag Team titles from Austin Aries and Roderick Strong. Hero and Castagnoli came in through the General Admission stage area rather than the traditional entrance. Aries rib area was seriously taped up. This was one of the best tag team matches I've seen in months..it was a traditional tag team match kicked up a thousand notches. Went about 25 minutes. Hero and Castagnoli did a first rate job playing total heels..double teaming Aries and really working on him as the ref holds back Strong..Lots of suicidal moves..Finish came when Aries went to hit the 360 splash onto Castagnoli but Hero shoved him off the top rope..As Aries went flying outside, they proceeded to double team Strong, get him out of the way and then do the same to Aries, then pinning him to win the titles. ****1/2
> 
> 7) Marufuji retained the GHC World title against Nigel McGuinness in about 24 minutes. Vince McMahon once said that McGuinness needed to learn how to work. YEAH RIGHT. McGuinness proved that he is a superb wrestler and could hold his own against Marufuji. I know I've used suicidal three times already, but this match took the cake. Marufuji had the balls to do his finisher off the top rope to McGuinness TO OUTSIDE THE RING. McGuinness sold it big time. Later on, McGuinness crotcheted Marufuji on the top rope and then delivered the most devestating off the top rope lariat I have ever seen. It looked like he decapitated him. Finish came after Marufuji delivered an off the top rope dropkick to an upside down McGuinness and then delivered his finisher for the win. ****1/4
> 
> Bryan Danielson retained the ROH World title defeating KENTA in about 35-40 minutes. Match started slow for about five minutes and then kicked into high gear and never let up. I think this is a serious contender for Match of the Year. Everything worked just right and then some. They did a great job making KENTA look like a real threat to taking the title. He worked on Danielson's injured shoulder a great deal, gave him an Ace Crusher, the Go to Sleep twice and tried several armbar submissions. Danielson managed to escape submissions and pinfalls in the nick of time. Danielson also threw the book at KENTA, giving him two Cattle Mutilations with KENTA escaping. He hammered KENTA in the head repeatedly to soften him up before applying a final Cattle Mutilation that proved to be the last straw for KENTA. This was a ***** match and anyone who tells you otherwise is just plain wrong..


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Wooooooooohoooooooooo
> 
> PWG finally responded to me emails! Apparently, the merchandise guy wasn't responding to my emails (purposely, because he fucked up and never sent my order). PWG found out, and fired the guy, OWNED MUTHA FUCKA, OWNED! So they e-mailed me apologizing a thousand times, are sending my order immediately on the fastest shipping they can do, and offered me one free DVD (I was stuck between Permanent Vacation and Please Don't Call It The OC, so I told the guy to decide for me, flip a coin if he has to). That's a pretty sweet deal and makes up for the 3 weeks of no response or DVDs.


Wow, Ill wait 3 weeks for that deal.

Meltzer gave KENTA/Dragon *****! Holy shit!


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



WCW4lyfe said:


> Someone typed this out on another forum I go to. Take it for what its worth, it still seems a little glowing for me but then again he DOES love Ring of Honor.


LOL! Thats not meltzer. Thats just some fan sending in his thoughts of the show to wrestlingobserver.com

I could have written that and sent it in, even if i didnt see the show.

Not Meltzer.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> LOL! Thats not meltzer. Thats just some fan sending in his thoughts of the show to wrestlingobserver.com
> 
> I could have written that and sent it in, even if i didnt see the show.
> 
> Not Meltzer.


~________________________~ Sorry. Haha it seemed a little suspicious to me. Oh well.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
haha. No problem, just pointing it out.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Wooooooooohoooooooooo
> 
> PWG finally responded to me emails! Apparently, the merchandise guy wasn't responding to my emails (purposely, because he fucked up and never sent my order). PWG found out, and fired the guy, OWNED MUTHA FUCKA, OWNED! So they e-mailed me apologizing a thousand times, are sending my order immediately on the fastest shipping they can do, and offered me one free DVD (I was stuck between Permanent Vacation and Please Don't Call It The OC, so I told the guy to decide for me, flip a coin if he has to). That's a pretty sweet deal and makes up for the 3 weeks of no response or DVDs.


Spartanlax's feel good story for 2006. I may just reconsider ordering from PWG if that is the case.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone know anything about the Lucha Libre or Dragon Gate DVD's on ivpvideos.com? If so, which are the best ones to get?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^
I got one dragon gate dvd off there, and i wasnt really impressed.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone seen Generation Now yet? 

Looking for a opinion on how Dragon/McGuinness compares to the first before I get it.


----------



## Second City Saint

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

hey are the roh england shows from last month coming out on dvd. Cos i wanna see if i made it on camera


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Why wouldn't they be released? I'd expect them to be out sometime in October.


----------



## Second City Saint

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was aking this cos they werepart of a tour and were just plain roh shows not ppv's


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROH doesn't do PPV's.


----------



## Second City Saint

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I realised that after posting it... every show seems to have some sort of ppv related name, like night of the butcher or something.


----------



## DaBoss

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Would it be safe to assume that I get my DBD IV DVD in 3-4 days if I live in Maryland?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just started getting into FIP & I wondering what shows should I get?


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I know someone said that the japanese DVD's come in little plastic covers, but are the DVD's regular or DVD-R? Does the DVD have any art on it? How long do orders take to arrive?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I already told you. 

NOT ART, they are not official dvds. They are all copies.

You think someone would sell official dvds for $3???


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well you can get some with cover art, King Booker T, but theres a problem they cost like 3 times more.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just ordered my first ROH DVD 'Destiny' Looks like a good show. I cant wait to see it... Too bad i have to wait within Two weeks to recieve it.

I cant remember who it is that said Destiny would be a good choice for my first ROH DVD but from looking at the card it looks to be a wise decision.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Its a good show, but I and other people have recommended much better.


----------



## Sonic V.1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I fianlly order my first dvd order off of ROHwrestling.com no slick sellers giviming descent dvd-rs with printed covers woop woop anyways I ordered

Death Before Dishonor IV
Better Than Our Best

I order the code spet 15 and didnt get a discount or will it come on my dad's credit card . And How long does it take to get dvds to virginia


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Two of the best there. 

Better Than Our Best is the greatest all round show in ROH history IMO, most people will say Manhattan Mayhem but BTOB had all matches delivering to and above expectations. 

I have only seen the COD, Briscoes/Irish Airbourne and Richards/Styles from Death Before Dishonor IV but so far, so good. The Cage Of Death is a must see, the tag match is a very nice well worked match and Styles/Richards, while a little dissapointing is still good viewing. 

No idea how to answer your questions but enjoy your order.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I would say for first time ROH viewers BTOB is by far the best show to start with.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I dont believe that to be true RM.

Its a great show, but to introduce someone to ROH?

Just remember, your not going to see Storm or any of the DG guys who were in 2 of the better matches that night on every roh show.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah but it gives a great feel of what the company offers, due to fact it mixes so many different styles of wrestling in just one show.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My DVD recorder blew up last night while I was watching War Of The Wire 1 and I can't get it out.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Pwnd.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Destiny was a somewhat disappointing show to be honest, I just felt like it was lacking in some way, but hopefully after a second viewing (when I review it) I feel differently.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I would ay Throwdown or the 100th Show would be a good show to start with.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Since I can't post on the ROH board-I registered but they never gave me a confimation email. Could someone tell me if this guy is being sacastic or was there once a sale like this before.



> I think ROH will drop the Buy 25 Get One At Half Price Sale on us tomorrow, along with Time To Man Up and Fight of The Century.


Link:http://www.rohwrestling.com/MessageBoard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=28265


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ He's being sarcastic. Read the other posts and you'll see 

The buy 3 get 1 free sale is back tomorrow.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok, i thought so. That would be a terrible sale if it was true.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



thetruth316 said:


> ^^ He's being sarcastic. Read the other posts and you'll see
> 
> The buy 3 get 1 free sale is back tomorrow.


i hope that is the case and we get at least 2 new shows tomorrow cos i've got some money burning a whole in my pocket


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I heard that the Japanese website does not list all the matches that are on the DVD's. Is this true?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I heard that the Japanese website does not list all the matches that are on the DVD's. Is this true?


I'm pretty sure they do but you are talking about ivpvideos right?


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

correct. I have heard that there are more matches on some then advertised


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> correct. I have heard that there are more matches on some then advertised


All of the DVD's that I have ordered from that site listed the full matches on the website.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

what is one of Punk's best matches, except for the Raven one in the House Of Fun Match, i want to keep the list going for what i want 

Also who was the First ROH champ? Was it that Doug Williams guy or something like that? I heard about that match for the belt but never knew who won


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> what is one of Punk's best matches, except for the Raven one in the House Of Fun Match, i want to keep the list going for what i want
> 
> Also who was the First ROH champ? Was it that Doug Williams guy or something like that? I heard about that match for the belt but never knew who won


Punk best matches are the trilogy against Samoa Joe especially the 2nd one and if you liked the COHOFM you might like Punk vs Rave at Nowhere To Run in a cage match.

The first ROH champ was Low Ki when he defeated Spanky, Doug Williams and Christopher Daniels in an hour iron man match at Crowninig A Champion


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Doug Williams was the first Pure champion


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> Punk best matches are the trilogy against Samoa Joe especially the 2nd one and if you liked the COHOFM you might like Punk vs Rave at Nowhere To Run in a cage match.
> 
> The first ROH champ was Low Ki when he defeated Spanky, Doug Williams and Christopher Daniels in an hour iron man match at Crowninig A Champion


Ok cool, thanks I saw that Punk/Rave match on the Nowhere To Run event to buy but i got the PWG DVD's instead, just didn't know if that match was good. 

Also didn't Joe shut Punk out in all 3 matches??


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Ok cool, thanks I saw that Punk/Rave match on the Nowhere To Run event to buy but i got the PWG DVD's instead, just didn't know if that match was good.
> 
> Also didn't Joe shut Punk out in all 3 matches??


Yes, Joe shut down Punk in all 3 of there title matches.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Yes, Joe shut down Punk in all 3 of there title matches.


that sucks for Punk, but its Joe and very understanable, i bet all 3 were long and insanely good:agree: Thanks for that


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> that sucks for Punk, but its Joe and very understanable, i bet all 3 were long and insanely good:agree: Thanks for that


Actually I haven't seen any of them, believe or not. I heard there all really good, but then again I rarely have money to order Ring of Honor DVDs.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> *what is one of Punk's best matches, except for the Raven one in the House Of Fun Match, i want to keep the list going for what i wa*nt
> 
> Also who was the First ROH champ? Was it that Doug Williams guy or something like that? I heard about that match for the belt but never knew who won


Punk vs Alex Shelley at Third Anniversary 2, Saints vs Briscoe Brothers at Reborn Stage 2, Punk vs Roderick Strong at The Future Is Now, CM Punk vs Chris Hero at When Hero Met Punk, The Saints vs BJ Whitmer and Dan Maff at Death Before Dishonor - Night 2 just to name a few for you.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Punk vs Alex Shelley at Third Anniversary 2, Saints vs Briscoe Brothers at Reborn Stage 2, Punk vs Roderick Strong at The Future Is Now, CM Punk vs Chris Hero at *When Hero Met Punk*, The Saints vs BJ Whitmer and Dan Maff at Death Before Dishonor - Night 2 just to name a few for you.


i heard you had this on dvd where did you get it as i've only found it on vhs and i don't have a plyer


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Punk vs Alex Shelley at Third Anniversary 2, Saints vs Briscoe Brothers at Reborn Stage 2, Punk vs Roderick Strong at The Future Is Now, CM Punk vs Chris Hero at When Hero Met Punk, The Saints vs BJ Whitmer and Dan Maff at Death Before Dishonor - Night 2 just to name a few for you.


Thanks man, i totally didn't think of any Saints matches, i feel stupid for that. I should have guessed that Hero/Punk would be one of his best, you don't fight for 93 min and have a bad match Punk vs Roderick had to be really great.

That sucks KIF, i haven't gotten any money to order PWG lately, i just have to buy WWE or TNA only right now I can't wait to see me at Threemendous, that was a great night.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> i heard you had this on dvd where did you get it as i've only found it on vhs and i don't have a plyer


I don't know were to buy it on DVD I had to convert the tape into a DVD with my DVD recorder.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I don't know were to buy it on DVD I had to convert the tape into a DVD with my DVD recorder.


oh well the search continues


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> oh well the search continues


Are you looking for the entire show? if so check rfvideo.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ebay may have it...


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Are you looking for the entire show? if so check rfvideo.


rfvideo only has the vhs and i don't have a player



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Ebay may have it...


i check on there all the time for this and roh dvds and no luck yet


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Homicide_187 if you want a DVD ripper I have one? so you can upload it


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm thinking we might get some new ROH Dvd's today, not great timing seeing as I have no money right now.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hailsabin another solid couple of punk matches are CM Punk vs Hydro(aka Jay Lethal) @ Survival of the Fittest or CM Punk vs Austin Aries @ Weekend of Thunder: Night One (great show can't pass up on liger).

Ok, now a question for me, due to the fact ROH Gold is sold out and the 3 for 1 sale is happening this weekend is War of The Wire II a completely solid show or should I just find and download the main event, I'm not completely sold on that show just would like a second opinion, thanks in advance. (if anyone answers lol )


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^
I havent got the whole show, but i have downloaded the War of the Wire Match, Evans / Strong VS Briscoes and Sydal VS Daniels.

Sydal VS Daniels was good, but nothing we havent seen before. Not as good as some of their other matches.

The tag match was good, but not as good as the BITW matchup imo.

The war of the wire match was overrated imo. It was still a good **** match, but nothing truly fantastic.

Since those three matches are the only ones ive seen, and they are kinda the bigger matches of the show, i think its missable.

Take with a grain of salt, as i havent got the whole thing.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> I'm thinking we might get some new ROH Dvd's today, not great timing seeing as I have no money right now.


Yeah I am in the same situation with you right now in regards to having no money. It's the buy 3 get 1 free sale to. :sad:


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE RETURNS!!
> 
> Back by popular demand is the Ring of Honor Buy 3, Get 1 Free Sale on all ROH DVD's at www.rohwrestling.com. Please read all the details below before placing your order:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free item for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Double DVD sets can not be used as your free selection unless they are the lowest priced item you are ordering.
> 3) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 4) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
> 5) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin VHS & DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Wednesday, September 27th at 10pm EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles.
> 
> 
> SAVE 25% OFF RESERVED SEATING TICKETS!!
> 
> You can now save 25% off Reserved Seating Tickets to ALL upcoming live Ring of Honor events. No special code is needed for this sale as all of the tickets have already been discounted on the site. This sale is good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Tickets are now on sale for the following events:
> 
> -10/6 Cleveland, OH "Survival of the Fittest 2006"
> -10/7 Detroit, MI
> -10/27 Dayton, OH
> -10/28 Chicago Ridge, IL
> -11/3 Braintree, MA
> -11/4 Philadelphia, PA
> -11/24 Long Island, NY
> -11/25 Edison, NJ
> -12/22 East Windsor, CT
> -12/23 New York, NY "Final Battle 2006"
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Wednesday, September 27th at 10pm EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.


looks like we're not getting anything new this week


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well atleast I get the buy 3 get 1 free deal. Last time I tried ordering my deal fell through. Now I can get the DVDs again, yes!


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm glad in a way seeing as I have no money, maybe the DVD's be added later today, I'm sure thats happened in the past.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

my plan is to wait till tomorrow to see if they add any dvds today and if not order the following to fill in my 2002 collection
A Night Of Appreciation
Road To The Title
Crowning A Champion
Honor Invades Boston
Glory By Honor
All Star Extravaganza
Scramble Madness
Final Battle 2002


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> my plan is to wait till tomorrow to see if they add any dvds today and if not order the following to fill in my 2002 collection
> A Night Of Appreciation
> Road To The Title
> Crowning A Champion
> Honor Invades Boston
> Glory By Honor
> All Star Extravaganza
> Scramble Madness
> Final Battle 2002


I have 5 of those, well 4, but seen 5. Crowning A Champion is a one match show. Other than the main event it is so boring. Honor Invades Boston has one of my favorite Ring of Honor matches with Mark Briscoe v.s Jay Briscoe. Well Road to the title is awesome! A lot of good matches, especially Low Ki and Red. Scramble Madness is a decent show, too. Doug Williams v.s American Dragon Ironman match is a fun watch. 

(I don't know if you were asking how they were or just telling us that was what your going to order. Well I rated your order, anyways.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



ROHHelp @ ROHWrestling said:


> New DVD's Now In Stock:
> 
> WWE Brian Pillman Loose Cannon 2 Disc Set
> 
> SummerSlam 2006 DVD
> 
> IWC ’Newville Knockout 2’ Newville, PA 8/19/06 (DVD-R)
> 
> All preorders for Pillman and Summerslam are shipping today.


looks like no new ROH shows this week


----------



## DaBoss

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well, I'm a little mad. I've been waiting for my DVD t come today, but I get an e-mail saying that the credit card number is wrong. Now I have to wait four more days to get DBD...


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

People Star Ratings For These Matches?
Generation Now
-Danielson vs McGuinness
-Daniels vs Cage
-8 Man Tag
War Of The Wire 2
-Barbed Wire Match
-Briscoes vs Evans & Strong
-Four Corner Survival

The Generation Now card looks great but maybe it didn't end up being as great as it looks. I heard hardly any hype for that dvd.


----------



## Sonic V.1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How long does it take roh dvds to get to Virginia,US


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Sonic V.1 said:


> How long does it take roh dvds to get to Virginia,US


5-7 days for me


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

So how are these DVD's from IVP videos? *The best of the Steiners, Best of Sting, Best of Tiger Mask V.1, and best of Explosion Matches?*


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

No new DVDs, but its better. I can save up and buy them. Plus I can catch up on some of the shows I havent watched yet, DBDIV and WOTW2.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is there anything else off ivpvideos.com I should consider buying besides the Super J Cups?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Um does the word YES mean anything? lol

There are literally hundreds of good shows worth buying.

If your not truly into puro though, and you just want to see some great matches, i suggest buying some "best of compilations"

Best of Mutoh TCC
Best of Misawa V.1
Best of Kobashi Complete GHC Vol. 1,2 and 3
Best of Kawada V Misawa
Best of Tenryu
i could go on and on

I also recommend the Noah Destiny show, as well as the 11/5/05 show. Both kick ass.

Furthermore, AJPW during the 90s, was undoubtebly the best promotion of all time. Chose any AJPW shows from the early or mid 90s, and you can bet there will be a match on it that will blow your mind.


----------



## Kekumba

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Buy pretty much any Dragon Gate PPV's, Torumons, whatever from 2005.. they had an amazinf year.


----------



## Kekumba

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Sonic V.1 said:


> How long does it take roh dvds to get to Virginia,US





jack evans 187 said:


> 5-7 days for me


Are you shitting me? It takes like 2-4 at max.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just ordered the NOAH 3/5/2005 show off ivp.

Anyone seen the Kobashi VS Rikio match? How was it? Unholy dragon im looking your way


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is there any other sites besides IVP, eBay, Amazon, etc. that sell Japanese DVD's?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



King_Booker_T said:


> Is there any other sites besides IVP, eBay, Amazon, etc. that sell Japanese DVD's?


highspots.com does, I believe.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How was Generation Now to Whoever saw it? Every match looks good-great.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> How was Generation Now to Whoever saw it? Every match looks good-great.


It was a great show live. My copy just came in and I plan to watch it soon. Definately a must buy.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> It was a great show live. My copy just came in and I plan to watch it soon. Definately a must buy.


mine arrived today along with WOTW2 so im planning to watch them both today


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> Just ordered the NOAH 3/5/2005 show off ivp.
> 
> Anyone seen the Kobashi VS Rikio match? How was it? Unholy dragon im looking your way


I've got that show Honor but I haven't watched it yet, i'll let you know what I think of it when I get around to it.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok i know CZW isn't a popular subject here but does anybody have any suggestions towards any of there dvds?? I do like some of there matches that i have seen and wondering if they have an all around good card for some of them, so can anyone help me out?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
Sorry bro I wouldn't know I think Break Da Walls is really into CZW so I would pm him for info.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> ^^^
> Sorry bro I wouldn't know I think Break Da Walls is really into CZW so I would pm him for info.


Well thanks anyways, i will PM that guy when he is on, i joined a sim league he is doing so i can get a hold of him easily. Just was curious about CZW.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> How was Generation Now to Whoever saw it? Every match looks good-great.


I thought it was pretty solid. None of the matches are 5 star classics, but all the matches were pretty solid, IMO. Danielson/McGuiness is the best match, followed by Cage/Daniels. The first two matches are pretty funny, typical of most matches with Delirious and Cabana.


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

When and how often does IVPvideos update their stock? It says on the site that HUGE updates are coming and I want them to get the July 17th tournament from NJPW for the vacated title. So when do you think they will update it?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Ok i know CZW isn't a popular subject here but does anybody have any suggestions towards any of there dvds?? I do like some of there matches that i have seen and wondering if they have an all around good card for some of them, so can anyone help me out?


You can search for my review of Night Of Infamy 4. It's supposedly one of CZW's best events ever, so I got it, and it was pretty sweet. I'd definitely reccomend it to someone trying to get into CZW. Also, When 2 Worlds Collide was solid as well, haven't reviewed it full yet though. It's during the height of the CZW vs ROH feud, which is what the main event and name of the show circles around. Although there's a 6 man ladder match on the show that MUST BE SEEN! It's amazing.

This my friend, is why I'm king of the indys.

I'm staying at a hotel again, long story, so I'll spend my time watching and reviewing the following shows: IWA:MS Autumn Armageddon, ROH Generation Now, CZW Violent By Design

Oh, and in a few minutes (after I eat dinner), I got a huge rant for you guys about PWG. HUGE rant.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> You can search for my review of Night Of Infamy 4. It's supposedly one of CZW's best events ever, so I got it, and it was pretty sweet. I'd definitely reccomend it to someone trying to get into CZW. Also, When 2 Worlds Collide was solid as well, haven't reviewed it full yet though. It's during the height of the CZW vs ROH feud, which is what the main event and name of the show circles around. Although there's a 6 man ladder match on the show that MUST BE SEEN! It's amazing.
> 
> This my friend, is why I'm king of the indys.
> 
> I'm staying at a hotel again, long story, so I'll spend my time watching and reviewing the following shows: IWA:MS Autumn Armageddon, ROH Generation Now, CZW Violent By Design
> 
> Oh, and in a few minutes (after I eat dinner), I got a huge rant for you guys about PWG. HUGE rant.


Oh god i'm looking forward to this PWG rant lol. I need some money......when I get some I think i'm going to get Generation Now.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Okay, many of you know my story about PWG, so I won't repeat it. Here's the epic update to the story.

We left off with PWG e-mailing me back (finally), apologizing completely, offering me a free DVD, and first day shipping for free. I e-mail them back thanking them, telling them my free DVD choice, and asking how long it would take. This...was 4 days ago.

I have received no e-mail back. I have not received my DVDs. But here's the thing that REALLY pissed me off and made me think this is some sort of scam. Before they responded to me finally, I had made a thread at PWG forums about the DVD problems and everything, and a lot of people sympathized with me, and bashed PWG since this happens a lot.

That same day they respond to me, and I think nothing of it, whatever. Today however, after no response again, I go to the PWG forums, and what do I find out? My thread was closed and deleted. Well PWG, bad publicity scares you, huh? Someone showing how bad you are at business and such isn't good, is it? They basically e-mailed me, sweet talked me, and shut me up. Fuck this.

If I don't get a response in 3 more days, or recieve my DVDs in 3 more days, you can bet your ass PWG is getting a fight from me and my mom. My mom who is a genius regarding business deals, etc, working for AT&T for 20 years. Plus, she's friends with a lawyer. Now, I'm not saying I'm going to sue PWG...but I certainly could give them a scare into giving me a hell of a deal from now on. This is complete and utter bullshit, and I won't stand for it.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Is it even worth the time for what? 40 dollars?

I know its the principle but yeah.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

That's f*cked up man. I never order PWG DVDs from their website tho. I heard stories of that same crap.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Is it even worth the time for what? 40 dollars?
> 
> I know its the principle but yeah.


Is it worth the time? In the long run, probably not, but let's put it this way. I don't even know if my DVDs are coming! I wish they would tell me if they aren't sending them, because then I'd just order the same ones from highspots.com. I don't want to re-order my DVDs from another place for money, only to have my other DVDs arrive, leaving me with two copies of each. I have to wait for PWG to respond or send the DVDs...it's annoying as hell. They can't keep pulling this shit, especially since I'm not the only one this has happened to.

Down with PWG.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow. PWG are a bunch of assholes. I'm so glad I order off of Highspots than from them.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Is it worth the time? In the long run, probably not, but let's put it this way. I don't even know if my DVDs are coming! I wish they would tell me if they aren't sending them, because then I'd just order the same ones from highspots.com. I don't want to re-order my DVDs from another place for money, only to have my other DVDs arrive, leaving me with two copies of each. I have to wait for PWG to respond or send the DVDs...it's annoying as hell. They can't keep pulling this shit, especially since I'm not the only one this has happened to.
> 
> Down with PWG.


yeah its the not knowing that kills ya.

I actually ordered alot of stuff of highspots before i started buying of ROH wrestling.com.

They are reliable


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well I now know not to buy any shows off of PWG's site...


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

From the Media section..... credit to whoever uploaded it (Not me

highlights from:

KENTA / Marafuji VS Briscoes
Joe / Morishima
KENTA / Dragon
Marafuji / Nigel

http://www.weforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=279165


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

yeah i didn't order the dvds from PWG.com i got mine from Highspots too:agree:.

I wasn't too sure if i should order from PWG.com but now i know, damn that sucks spart.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm about to order a buy 3 get one free deal. Just wondering if you could put in order from best to worst the following.

War Of The Wire II
Generation Next
Death Before Dishonor 4
Fate Of An Angel


----------



## Fijian Warrior

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hmm, ive always wondered about ordering from PWG's website. I always order PWG from highspots, when does BOLA 06' come out? Anyway, ROH always seem to be the best, they're a lot quicker than highspots & IVP and they always package the items really well.


----------



## Trip_Saw

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Every roh dvd i have always skips at the 29 minute mark..


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Trip_Saw said:


> Every roh dvd i have always skips at the 29 minute mark..


strange i've never encountered that problem on any of my dvds


EDIT: Special sale for today only

[QUOTE="ROHHelp @ ROHWrestling]
This sale will be exclusive to the ROH message board. You can now save an additional 10% off your next ROH order placed at www.rohwrestling.com until 8pm EST TONIGHT. This sale can be also be combined with the Buy 3, Get 1 Free sale and 25% off ticket sale that is currently running.

Just enter the code monday in the "discounts/promotional code" section when going thru the checkout process to receive the 10% off.
[/QUOTE]

:frustrate if only i'd waited a few days to place my order


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just watched WOTW2 - good show as a whole the main event had some great spots but didn't completely live up to the hype for me personally and as people have mentioned before that fucking robot arm is annoying as hell it is too small and if a wrestler has a long name you can barely read it - BRING BACK THE FIREBALL!

On the whole though WOTW2 is a good show and worth ordering!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Guys, I've been trying to become a fan of Davey Richards and I want to know what matches with him in it are very good.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^

I think the best to become a Davey Richards fan would be to pre-order the PWG BOLA 2006.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Guys, I've been trying to become a fan of Davey Richards and I want to know what matches with him in it are very good.


This week should have the release of Fight Of The Century, which is a must-have show and has Richards best match in ROH so far (unless his match on 8/12 or 9/15 is better) as he takes on KENTA. Other than that, is his best is either his one with Jimmy Rave at Destiny/In Your Face or his one against AJ Styles at Death Before Dishonor IV.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I like Davey Richards. He put on a strong match with Rave at the Liverpool show although he fucked up a few times.


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I know this is not ROH but this is another wrestling promotion. Does anyone have a review for the NJPW events from 10.8.05 and 1.4.06? I was thinking about getting them on IVPvideos.com.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Not ROH but I'm sure people will be happy to read that I have finally ordered the Mcmahon DVD!









Now I have to wait at least 3 days for the thing to arrive.....


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How much are the shipping costs to Australia from IVP Videos?

I have had a good browse over the site and there are so many DVD's that catch my eye, I need help with some easy recomendations. Mostly looking for NOAH, NJPW, Dragon Gate/Toryumon, any Lucha Libre and 'Best Of' DVD's.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> How much are the shipping costs to Australia from IVP Videos?
> 
> I have had a good browse over the site and there are so many DVD's that catch my eye, I need help with some easy recomendations. Mostly looking for NOAH, NJPW, Dragon Gate/Toryumon, any Lucha Libre and 'Best Of' DVD's.


Its not much at all, I enquired the other day about ordering 3 best of's and asked how much postage would be and he emailed back saying for 3 disc's to Australia it would be $5. I'm assuming us dollars.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^
It is US dollars.

Shipping is relatively cheap.

My last order which was 5 dvds was around 5.30 postage.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

While this is not ROH but what are some of the best Puro full shows from this year I'm looking in Honor or Unholy's direction to answer this question.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Not ROH but I'm sure people will be happy to read that I have finally ordered the Mcmahon DVD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to wait at least 3 days for the thing to arrive.....


It isn't very good by the way. Although not as bad as the terrible D-Generation X DVD.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^
I loved the Vince DVD it took me back in the day to some of the great feuds and off the wall storylines he has came up with.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> It isn't very good by the way. Although not as bad as the terrible D-Generation X DVD.


You're the first person I've come across thats said its not good.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I didn't really learn anything that I didn't already know. I much preffered the Monday Night Wars.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

That was really average in my opinion, I didn't learn anything from it.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The Vince DVD is okay. At least they threw in some comments that criticized some of the things he's done. It was still pretty biased, though.

I noticed that they decided to start off around the Montreal screwjob, they didn't even mention the Steroid scandal or his failed World Bodybuilding Federation.

And Vince still thinks that the Katie Vick storyline was a good idea.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Derek_2k4 said:


> And Vince still thinks that the Katie Vick storyline was a good idea.


It was and probably will be one of the greatest storylines ever.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How long does ROH DVDs finally ship?


----------



## BradyEB

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> It was and probably will be one of the greatest storylines ever.


:lmao But do you think the DVD is worth a look? I've seen no reviews on it.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> How long does ROH DVDs finally ship?


My orders usually arrive in 5 days.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> While this is not ROH but what are some of the best Puro full shows from this year I'm looking in Honor or Unholy's direction to answer this question.


Honestly, i havent seen many full shows from this year.

Im kinda behind and just watching older stuff right now


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I cant wait to see the cover art for 8/4 and 8/5

Yaaaa, I look forward to stuff like that.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

im about to buy "Best of Japan 90s" and Best of Japan 2002 complimations off GoldenBoyTapes.com

But screw you guys, because there is no way i am reviewing 72 hours of wrestling


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow best of Japan in the 1990s looks sweet. If only I wasn't broke ~__~.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

72 hours! :shocked:


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
Yeah i know huh. With them being "Best ofs" as well, and the supreme volume of good japan matches, i doubt ill be skipping any.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just a quick question what show is it where Alex Shelley officially joins The Embassy? And also what show is it where he cuts the promo about not selling out but buying in or something along those lines.

Im a big fan of Alex Shelley's work and would be interested in getting the shows in which he joined The Embassy and cut the promo.


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have been waiting for Fight of the Century to come out to make my next order and i've just read the latest newswire and it won't be coming out this week.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thisskateboarding said:


> Just a quick question what show is it where Alex Shelley officially joins The Embassy? And also what show is it where he cuts the promo about not selling out but buying in or something along those lines.
> 
> Im a big fan of Alex Shelley's work and would be interested in getting the shows in which he joined The Embassy and cut the promo.


That would be The Homecoming


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



AmEagle said:


> I have been waiting for Fight of the Century to come out to make my next order and* i've just read the latest newswire and it won't be coming out this week.*


Where does it say that? I never saw that. :side:


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

MY PWG DVDS CAME TODAY! THANK THE FUCKING LORD! Review is up now for the first one I watched, picked at random. Not my best review, but I wanted to let people know about PWG.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> That would be The Homecoming


Thanks alot for that.

Whats that show like? I heard the main event between Daniels and Punk wasn't anywhere near as good as the Joe/Punk 60 min mathces.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thisskateboarding said:


> Thanks alot for that.
> 
> Whats that show like? I heard the main event between Daniels and Punk wasn't anywhere near as good as the Joe/Punk 60 min mathces.


The show is alright, it does have some good matches like Styles Vs Rave and Punk Vs Daniels, it also has some great commentary by Heel Punk! the 6 man tag is good as well, I would buy the show.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

When do you think they will restock, Unscripted. I want the damn Dvd not the Vhs and The Conclusion.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> The show is alright, it does have some good matches like Styles Vs Rave and Punk Vs Daniels, it also has some great commentary by Heel Punk! the 6 man tag is good as well, I would buy the show.


Thanks might have to pick it up with my next order


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I hope TTMU and FOTC are released tomorrow because I just got a job today and look forward to spending my first paycheck on those 2 shows.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^Yeah I'm looking forward to both of these shows being released aswell but I got a feelign they will only give us one new ROH show this week.

If there both out I'll defeinetely pick them up along with Generation Now


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

wow, 411mania just reviewed Chi Town Struggle, and gave Danielson VS Cabana ***1/4

And people have the nerve to call me harsh. haha


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> wow, 411mania just reviewed Chi Town Struggle, and gave Danielson VS Cabana ***1/4
> 
> And people have the nerve to call me harsh. haha


You are harsh. 411 is retarded. Big difference.

I don't see how Danielson/Cabana coule be ***1/4, I really don't. They must have some vendetta against one, or both, of the wrestlers.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Nah they rank pretty well on a consistant basis imo. This one sticks out,

and no no vendettas, because they always give Daneislon matches great reviews


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

WOW. Time to Man Up and Fight of the Century STILL HAVENT BEEN RELEASED. Yet another week to go.........


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm glad as the money I was going to use to buy them, I spent.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

....One more week for FOTC? I...I'm going to cry...


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah no shit.... I've waited long enough, they better not pull a 1 DVD week release the next time a new DVD is out, I don't really want Time to Man Up.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If TTMU comes out next week, and not FOTC...blood, my friends. Lots, and lots, of blood.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> If TTMU comes out next week, and not FOTC...blood, my friends. Lots, and lots, of blood.


They'll both be out next week which actually is great for me because I'm going on a school trip to Canada next week so I'll set aside $40 my mom gives me for the trip.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I can't wait to see Joe/Danielson from FOTC again


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

does anyone know a website where i can buy some Best of Super Junior Tapes?


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think IVPvideos.com has some of them. Not sure though


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Do Fixer vs. Blood Generation is in my opinion, the best damn tag team match I had ever seen.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Why put that in this thread, don't spam.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just orderd from IVP:

Kenta Kobashi: Complete GHC Vol. 2 (already got Vol. 1)
The Legacy Of Hayabusa Vol. 1
Toryumon/Dragon Gate June 16th 2006 (to see what Dragon Gate is like...)
Super J Cup 1994

good order??


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Looks like some good stuff. I dont know about Dragon Gate but the others are great choices.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

J Cup 94 makes that order worthwile all by itself, I have the Hayabusa tape you ordered but I haven't seen it yet, and Kobashi GHC Vol. 1 & 3 were awesome so I'd assume Vol. 2 was no different. I haven't seen any Dragongate shows. Sounds like a great order.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Quick star rating of two recent IWA-MS shows.

*Simply The Best 7*
Ryan Cruz vs. Shane Storm - *3/4
Ace Steel vs. Ricky Reyes - ***1/4
Mickie Knuckles vs. Rain - **1/2
Chuck Taylor vs. Delirious - **1/4
Ruckus vs. Derek Frazier - ***1/2
Gran Akuma, Icarus and Shiima Xion vs. Brandon Thomaselli, Marek Brave and Darin Corbin - **3/4
Ricochet vs. "Omega" Aaron Draven - ***
Tyler Black vs. Josh Abercrombie - ***
The Iron Saints vs. Trik Davis and American Kickboxer - **3/4
Toby Klein vs. Arik Cannon - **
TLC, Falls Count Anywhere: Ruckus vs. Ricochet - ***1/4
Low Ki vs. 2 Cold Scorpio - ****
No DQ, Anything Goes: Brain Damage and Deranged vs. Drake Younger & Ian Rotten - **1/2

Overall show rating - ***3/4

*Scorpio Rising*
North Star Express vs. Shiima Xion & Shane Storm - *3/4
Pepper Parks vs. Ricky Reyes - **
Billy Roc, Ben Sailor & Scott Murray vs. Jake O’Neal, Zach McGuire & Jeff Brooks - *3/4
Brandon Thomaselli vs. 2 Cold Scorpio - ***1/2
Gran Akuma vs. Arik Cannon - ***3/4
Icarus vs. "Omega" Aaron Draven - ***
Iron Saints vs. Chuck Taylor & Ricochet - **3/4
Delirious vs. Low Ki - ***3/4
Corporal Robinson & Deranged vs. Mitch Page & Cash Flo - *3/4
Bull Pain vs. Toby Klein - **
Barbed Wire Boards & Barbed Wire Bat - Brain Damage vs. Drake Younger - **

Overall show rating - ***1/2

I'll be watching 'Lethal Lottery 2006' tomorrow so I hope to have my star ratings up by then.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



King_Booker_T said:


> I think IVPvideos.com has some of them. Not sure though


LOL! Im the guy who told most of the people here about that site.

And no, IVPvideos.com does not have one best of super juniors show.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for the ratings Mystery. I really enjoyed Simply The Best 7. I didnt think Scorpio Rising would be that good. I might have to check that one out.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

if anyone has a download link, or a site that sells Koji Kanemoto Vs El Samurai from the Best of Super Juniors 97 (6/5/97) show, id be so greatful.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

http://www.goldenboytapes.com/tapea-129.html

Something like that Honor? Even though I know you most likely already checked Goldenboy. (to your Super Juniors question)

EDIT: Or this prehaps? http://cgi.ebay.com/Japanese-wrestl...JUNIOR-03_W0QQitemZ280032657665QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^6
Yeah i have checked golden boy tapes, and they have the show i want but only on VHS  Aussie VHS is different to other places.

I want to see the Best of Super Juniors Tournament 1997. Thats the only one im really interested in at the moment that i dont already have. Thanks anyway mate


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I e-mailed IVP videos earlier today about shipping costs to Australia and just recieved a reply. $4.00 for the first DVD and $0.20 for every DVD after that, incredibly cheap!

I really have no idea what any of the DVD's are like from the site with the exception of the Super J Cups so could anybody who orders from there give me an idea of which are must buys. Any easy recomendations?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
You looking for new stuff or classics?

on a side note, i emailed them about half a week ago about a certain dvd and they still havent gotten back to me.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^
Honor what are some great AJPW shows from the era in you're sig?


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> I e-mailed IVP videos earlier today about shipping costs to Australia and just recieved a reply. $4.00 for the first DVD and $0.20 for every DVD after that, incredibly cheap!
> 
> I really have no idea what any of the DVD's are like from the site with the exception of the Super J Cups so could anybody who orders from there give me an idea of which are must buys. Any easy recomendations?


I love IVP it is incredibly cheap!!

As for recommendations you can't go wrong with Kenta Kobashi: Complete GHC Title History Volumes 1, 2 and 3 especially Vol. 1 just for the Mitsuhara Misawa match! 

I am currently awaiting an order from IVP which contains The Legacy of Hayabusa Vol. 1 which I will let you know what is like when I've watched it - should be great!

Also, just won ROH The Conclusion, War Of The Wire & Final Battle 2003 on eBay all for £23 inc. P&P - bargain!


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos Theory said:


> I love IVP it is incredibly cheap!!
> 
> Also, just won ROH The Conclusion, War Of The Wire & Final Battle 2003 on eBay all for £23 inc. P&P - bargain!


by any chance were those off thebigbalbowski0 because i just won At Our Best, The Battle Lines Are Drawn & The Last Stand from him/her for £18.20 inc p+p and i think i outbid you to win 2 of them sorry :$


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just watched Unscrpted and it was a very good show.

I'm getting the following from Ivp cant wait

Best of Hayabusa: Legacy of V.1 (2 Discs) 

Best of Ric Flair 

NJPW 1994 Super J Cup (2 Discs) 

Best of Chris Daniels Last Rites 

Best of Hayabusa: The History

AJPW 09/03/1994 September 3rd 1994 

Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC V.1


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> by any chance were those off thebigbalbowski0 because i just won At Our Best, The Battle Lines Are Drawn & The Last Stand from him/her for £18.20 inc p+p and i think i outbid you to win 2 of them sorry :$


Yeah thats the one, fair play we got 3 each and the 3 I got were the ones I wanted most so i bidded more for them lets hope they are all in good condition!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Lethal Lottery 2006*
Brandon Thomaselli vs. Sal Thomaselli - ***1/4
Vito Thomaselli & Ian Rotten vs. Jason Dukes & Michael Elgin - **
Chuck Taylor vs. Josh Abercrombie - **1/2
Toby Klein & Drake Younger vs. Mickie Knuckles & Ash - **
Trik Davis vs. Scottie Murray - *3/4
Deranged vs. Billy Roc - *1/2
Ricochet vs. Christian Vaughn - **3/4
Battle Royal - **3/4

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anyone seen the *NJPW Tokyo Dome show from 1.4.06 *and the show from *10.8.05*? Will rep if you have seen them and give a review of them. thanks!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just Ordered the following shows off IPV, god I love that site
Best of Great Muta TCC
Best of Misawa V.1
Best of Satoshi Kojima
Kobashi GHC Complete Vol. 2 (since I have 1 & 3)
Best of British Bulldogs
Best of Liger V.2


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just saw my first FIP show (Impact of Honor) & I liked it. What are another great FIP show?


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> You looking for new stuff or classics?
> 
> on a side note, i emailed them about half a week ago about a certain dvd and they still havent gotten back to me.


Anything that is must viewing. I have a good idea of which Best Of DVD's I am interested in but there are to many so which are the better ones. Mostly full NOAH, NJPW and Toryumon shows. Also, is michinoku any good?


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What show would you say is better War of the Wire II or Generation Now?


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ War Of The Wire II


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> Anything that is must viewing. I have a good idea of which Best Of DVD's I am interested in but there are to many so which are the better ones. Mostly full NOAH, NJPW and Toryumon shows. Also, is michinoku any good?


BEst of Mutoh TCC
Best of Kobashi, Complete GHC Vol.1
Best of Misawa V.1
Best of Misawa VS Kawada

Those are 4 must haves imo.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> ^^^^
> Honor what are some great AJPW shows from the era in you're sig?


as of now, i am just watching individual matches from that time that i either download or get on complimations.

Because i finally ordered Best of 90s from Golden Boy Tapes


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> *as of now, i am just watching individual matches from that time that i either download or get on complimations.
> *
> Because i finally ordered Best of 90s from Golden Boy Tapes


Yeah I've been doing the same.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> BEst of Mutoh TCC
> Best of Kobashi, Complete GHC Vol.1
> Best of Misawa V.1
> Best of Misawa VS Kawada
> 
> Those are 4 must haves imo.


Ok, thanks Honor. I had three of them in mind, haven't come across Best Of Misawa vs. Kawada yet. 

Rep added for your help.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> BEst of Mutoh TCC
> Best of Kobashi, Complete GHC Vol.1
> Best of Misawa V.1
> Best of Misawa VS Kawada
> 
> Those are 4 must haves imo.


Yeah I just ordered several of those today, I figured you'd like Honor you recommended them to me a month ago lol, I already have Kobashi vol. 1 and 3 for some reason I didn't get vol. 2 just figured i'd complete the set. I'm really looking forward to best of British Bulldogs though they are a godly awesome Tag Team, best ever IMO.

Edit: Also I ordered the Legacy of Hayabusa vol. 1 on IPV and just a word of warning to anyone concitering or planning to get this while the matches are cool some of the tape quality is about equal to a VHS tape thats been though the washing machine about 10 times.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
Yeah some quality of some of the matches aint great....

I recently ordered the 1996 NJPW J Crown Tournament, and thats another must buy imo.

Queen, you got Best of Mutoh TCC? Just wanted to know what you thought of it. Im going to have a review up of Tenryu VS Mutoh for the TCC in a day or so. If im doing a play by play, what does that mean?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Just Ordered the following shows off IPV, god I love that site
> Best of Great Muta TCC
> Best of Misawa V.1
> Best of Satoshi Kojima
> Kobashi GHC Complete Vol. 2 (since I have 1 & 3)
> Best of British Bulldogs
> Best of Liger V.2


I thought at 1st your post was in responce to mine Honor, not MBL's. I didn't look so my bad, this is my post of what I ordered yesterday so I haven't seen Muta TCC yet but I'm looking forward to it. I let you know what I think about the match your reviewing tommorow, once i've seen it.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

This may not be the place to ask but this thread has evolved to more than just ROH DVDs and you guys are smart so whatever. I've been getting an itch to see some 96-97 WCW but its damn near impossible to find on DVD. I found Uncensored 96 on Ebay but thats it so far. If anyone knows a store that sells WCW dvds I'd rep you for it. Again, sorry if this is in the wrong place but I figure I have the best chance if I ask here.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I thought at 1st your post was in responce to mine Honor, not MBL's. I didn't look so my bad, this is my post of what I ordered yesterday so I haven't seen Muta TCC yet but I'm looking forward to it. I let you know what I think about the match your reviewing tommorow, once i've seen it.


The Mutoh TCC dvd is good to show you how Mutoh totally changed his style because of his gimmick, and all his knee problems.

I got Best of Mutoh TCC and Best of Muta V.2 at the same time and the contrast is amazing.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Funny cause I actually was going to get the Best of Muta v.2 (I want to see the Muta Scale match) but I looked at the PM you sent me and you recommended Muta TCC so I picked that over v.2


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^6
Muta v.2 is good, but totally different.

See you cant compare the two because its essentially two different people wrestling. (But we know its the same dude).

The Muta scale match is the highlight of that dvd. Not a truly great match or anything, just a spectacle.

Its funny, because on ivpvideos, for 2.99 just about everything is a must buy. (Price VS Quality wise)


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Honor by any chance have you seen or do you have The Best of Shinjiro Ohtani, he's very impressive at J Cup 94 & 95 and I checked ipv and he has a best of, was wondering if you know if it's any good?


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Edit: Also I ordered the Legacy of Hayabusa vol. 1 on IPV and just a word of warning to anyone concitering or planning to get this while the matches are cool some of the tape quality is about equal to a VHS tape thats been though the washing machine about 10 times.


I have The Legacy of Hayabusa Vol. 1 on its way any day now, is it really that bad? What percentage of the DVD would you say was good quality picture??

What is the best Muta DVD to get? I have best of Vol. 5 and wasn't that impressed as it was all the nWo stuff except for a good psychological match against an ageing Inoki


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Depends on which style Mutoh you like. Best of Mutoh TCC is easily the best quality of wrestling he has put out.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos Theory said:


> I have The Legacy of Hayabusa Vol. 1 on its way any day now, is it really that bad? What percentage of the DVD would you say was good quality picture??


I still haven't got through Hayabusa Disc 2 but theres a match on disc one that is really in bad shape (the 3rd one). None of it so far is in good condition but it's watchable and entertaining, it was what 5 bucks I can deal with it. Besides the 2nd match is an exploding time bomb barbed wire cage match, needless to say its interesting lol.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^
Let me know how the second disk is


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Some ROH show names...

8/25: Epic Encounter II
8/26: Gut Check


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

'Gut Check'?! :side:


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow....great job ROH...'Gut Check'?! You guys aren't even trying anymore...


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Gut Check because he finished the match hurt I guess but I still the like it Heart of a Champion would have been much better.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Gut Check because he finished the match hurt I guess but I still the like it *Heart of a Champion * would have been much better.


Now that would have been a sweet name.


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah the names are getting pretty bad.ROH has never been good at naming shows,but they have got a lot worse lately.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What is happening is they are running out of names... but they could still come up with some cool names.


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah it isn't really that hard to come up with a decent name.As long as the quality of the shows stay good the name dosen't really matter.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I still haven't got through Hayabusa Disc 2 but theres a match on disc one that is really in bad shape (the 3rd one). None of it so far is in good condition but it's watchable and entertaining, it was what 5 bucks I can deal with it. Besides the 2nd match is an exploding time bomb barbed wire cage match, needless to say its interesting lol.


Yeah I have seen that match before on my computer and its a great match unlike a lot of explosion matches... a bit disappointed by what you say about the quality but I suppose your right that you can't moan when you are paying that little...


----------



## ROH88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I will be heading to the Roh show in Cleveland this friday night and i need some help with picking dvds This is a list of the dvd i want to get can some one tell me if they are worth it or if someone can suggest a better roh show i should buy instead. Death Before Dishonor lV, Supercard of Honor (I know this show is amazing I will buy it no matter what.), And War Of Wire 2. Tell me what you guys think of theses shows and if there are any other roh show that stand out in your mind. Thanks


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have seen DBD 4 and SOH and you should definetly get those. I haven't seen WOTW 2 so I cant help you on that one. 

What do you already have?
Some that stand out to me are...

Chi-Town Struggle - Great show, very underrated
Ring of Homicide
Final Battle 2005
Dragon Gate Challenge
Weekend of Champions Night 2
Ring of Homicide


----------



## ROH88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have very few I have joe vs kobashi best of aj stlyes thats all for now I just started working so ill have more money to spend


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If you have Joe vs Kobashi get *Unforgettable*, that's an awesome show that is completely in the shadow of Joe vs Kobashi, *DBD IV* was pretty good but theres cooler shows out there, if you want to see the Cage of Death get it. Get *Dragon Gate Challenge* if you don't have it, it's just as good as Supercard in my eyes. Other great shows to keep you eyes out for from the past year
*Vendetta
Final Battle 2005
Hell Freezes Over
Weekend of Champion's Night 2
Ring of Homicide*


----------



## ROH88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok Ill take a look at all of theses thanks so much for your help


----------



## DaBoss

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok, I finally got around to watching my DBD IV, which arrived last week. I was very disappointed! During the Davey Richards/AjStyles match, it cuts away. It goes right to the beginning of the Cage of Death, meaning I missed the AmDrag/Dutt match. My question is, should I tell ROH about this, or should I just deal with it, as they won't replace it or anything like that.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DaBoss said:


> Ok, I finally got around to watching my DBD IV, which arrived last week. I was very disappointed! During the Davey Richards/AjStyles match, it cuts away. It goes right to the beginning of the Cage of Death, meaning I missed the AmDrag/Dutt match. My question is, should I tell ROH about this, or should I just deal with it, as they won't replace it or anything like that.


Um... I'd email them about that, my copy didn't do that, are you sure you didn't sit on the controller or something?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Definitely e-mail them. If the problem is really a problem (didn't accidentally skip once, you hit the remote by accident, etc), they'll send you a new copy for free, I'm sure. ROH is good with customer service and everything. You'll get an e-mail back soon, also.


----------



## DaBoss

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks, I'll test the DVD again tommorrow, then send them a e-mail if it still isn't working. I'll make sure that the remote is not by me or anything else that press a button by accident.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Honor, I've been getting really into japanese wrestling and IVP videos recently and was just wondering if you could recommend your top 2 or 3 All Japan matches from the 90-97 era in your sig that are must-sees and what compilations I can find them on IVP I would be very grateful thanks


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^6
You will have to search for yourself on which complimation to buy them.

But my favourite 3 matches from AJPW in that period are;

Misawa VS Kawada (6/3/94)
Misawa / Kobashi VS Kawada / Taue (1/24/95)
Misawa VS Kawada (6/6/97)

There are literally hundereds of good matches from that time, and if your looking to spend some money, i recommend Golden Boy Tapes Best of 90s complimation


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^

Thats great thanks I might get the best of Misawa vs Kawada from IVP I don't fancy golden boy tapes though


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> *Misawa / Kobashi VS Kawada / Taue (1/24/95)*


Honor, I think i just read up on this match was it the tag match where Kobashi had a taped up hip so Kawada/Taue pretty much destroyed Kobashi then went to town on Misawa. And is this match on Misawa vs Kawada compliation, it sounded pretty interesting.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^
The 97 and 94 matches are on the best of misawa v kawada dvd, but are slightly clipped.

The tag match is not


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Platt222, my ROH DVDs from eBay arrived this morning and appear to be in good condition - hope yours are too

Still waiting for my IVP order, can anyone who bought J Cup 94 from there tell me what the picture quality is like please cause apparently some DVDs from IVP can be a bit poor on quality?

thanks


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
J Cup 94 is in top quality, so far only the Hayabusa best of has been of less quality than i have liked.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Great, thanks McQueen cause the J Cup is the DVD i'm looking forward to most from my order!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

J Cup 1994 is the best tournament i've ever seen, also probably the best full show i've gotten off IPV so far, the last few matches are just awesome, i just watched J Cup 95 last night and that was really good as well but 94 owned it.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Yeah the picture quality from the 94 j cup is flawless. THe 95 one is a little down from that.

Wonder why? Year later and all that


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Great I can't wait now I really thought they were going to arrive this morning though so I was a bit disappointed they didn't but if its that good it will be worth the wait!


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm making a monstrous order from IVP this week or next week, since the DVDs are cheap (like $5 for each), and I was wondering...what are the 10 BEST DVDs from this selection, rep to anyone that helps:

Best Of Owen Hart
Best Of Chris Jericho
Best Of Great Muta TCC
NJPW Super J Cup 1994
NJPW Super J Cup 1995
Best Of AJPW 1996
Best Of Kobashi Complete GHC Vol.1
Best Of Kobashi Complete GHC Vol.2
Best Of Kobashi Complete GHC Vol.3
Best Of Low Ki Vol. 2
Best Of Misawa vs Kawada
Best Of Ric Flair
Best Of Ricky Steamboat Vol. 1
Best Of Spanky
Best Of Steve Corino
Best Of Nigel McGuinness
Also, any full AJPW/NOAH/Dragon Gate/NJPW shows that you think are must-haves


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Take out Low Ki, McGuiness, Corion, Spanky, add Best of Misawa V.1 Jumbo VS Misawa cannot be missed... And yeah, you cant go wrong, and you will get some true puro greatness.

Havent watched all of them of course, but yeah.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Spartanlax, both J Cup 94 & 95 are awesome, and the Kobashi GHC's won't dissipoint, i have Muta TCC and Kawada vs Misawa in route so can't jusge those yet.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

As for full AJPW shows, if your looking for the greatest matches of all time, head on over to Goldenboytapes.com and blow some money on the best of 90s dvd set.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^Honor just wondering if you have seen either Best of American Dragon and Best of James Gibson from IVP videos?

Both interest me as I enjoy both their work in ROH and was wondering if they are any good. Also an opinion on Best of Nigel McGuinness would be handy also.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm not Honor but I have both those DVD sets, I'm still not through with them but i'll post what i think of them when I'm done watching them.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

listen to queen on this one mate. He knows what he is talking about.

I make a point not to get any american based wrestlers puro complimations. I buy puro for puro


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> As for full AJPW shows, if your looking for the greatest matches of all time, head on over to Goldenboytapes.com and blow some money on the best of 90s dvd set.


I just looked at this set over on goldenboytapes.com and it says it is 36 hours on 9 DVDs featuring over 70 matches all rated ****1/2 or above and it only comes to £47.50 plus £5 p+p so needless to say its very tempting but I just wanted to ask a few questions first...

Do the DVDs come in cases or plastic sleeves? (not that this will affect me buying them)

What is the picture quality like and is it consistent?

Are the DVDs region 0?

Do the DVDs have chapters or do they just run continuosly?

and any other useful information you could give me as I assume you have purchased from there before...

this isn't just a question for Honor but anyone that has used goldenboytapes.com, help would be much appreciated and rep added

thanks


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Any match ratings for Generation Now? I'm watching the show slowly and will give ratings in a few days.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Any match ratings for Generation Now? I'm watching the show slowly and will give ratings in a few days.


I was somewhat disappointed when I watched it, since everyone was saying how awesome it was. And I usually grade leniently. I'll have a full review up later this week, but here's some stars for now:

Claudio vs Delirious- **3/4
Rave/Rinauro vs Cabana/Steel- **3/4, maybe ***
Jacobs vs Mark- ***
Homicide vs Jay- ***1/2
Christian vs Daniels- ***1/2
Generation Next vs Generation Now- ***3/4
Danielson vs McGuinness- ****, maybe ****1/4


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thisskateboarding said:


> ^^^^^Honor just wondering if you have seen either Best of American Dragon and Best of James Gibson from IVP videos?
> 
> Both interest me as I enjoy both their work in ROH and was wondering if they are any good. Also an opinion on Best of Nigel McGuinness would be handy also.


The Gibson dvd has 3 roh matches on it. The dragon dvd is in shit quality.

McQueen What Hayabusa won had bad quality. The lecacy, The normal, or the History. I just got History and Lecacy V.1 along with Best of Kobashi complete GHC V.1 and Super J cup 1994.

In a bout a week I'm getting these

Best of Ric Flair 

Best of Chris Daniels Last Rites 

Best of Nigel McGunness

Noah 3/05/2006 2 Disc

Best of Misawa Vol. 1 and 5


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Gen Now

Claudio vs Delirious- **3/4
Rave/Rinauro vs Cabana/Steel- **3/4
Jacobs vs Mark- ***
Homicide vs Jay- ***1/4
Generation Next vs Generation Now- ****1/4-****1/2
I like spotfests.

Need to see two more matches. Although no dud matches, still not the best show.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just finished watching ROH Final Battle 2003 and can thoroughly recommend it to everyone as a great early ROH show from start to finish, the first 4 matches were all ROH with an amazing 20min+ opener between Bryan Danielson & Jay Briscoe, then John Walters and Xavier stole the show in a Fight Without Honor followed by a great Whitmer/Stryker match and a Joe title defense against Mark Briscoe.

The final 4 matches was ROH vs AJPW featuring the Great Muta,Satoshi Kojima and more

All round great show in my opinion


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I heard FB03 was really disappointing, especially Homicide/Kojima. Maybe the expectations were set to high, but all I hear is how disappointing it is. Maybe I'll still get it though, as each Final Battle show seems to be a must have (2002 was great as well).


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> I heard FB03 was really disappointing, especially Homicide/Kojima. Maybe the expectations were set to high, but all I hear is how disappointing it is. Maybe I'll still get it though, as each Final Battle show seems to be a must have (2002 was great as well).


You told you it was disappointing? It was one of 2003's best shows. The show was great from top to bottom.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> The Gibson dvd has 3 roh matches on it. The dragon dvd is in shit quality.
> 
> McQueen What Hayabusa won had bad quality. The lecacy, The normal, or the History. I just got History and Lecacy V.1 along with Best of Kobashi complete GHC V.1 and Super J cup 1994.
> 
> In a bout a week I'm getting these
> 
> Best of Ric Flair
> 
> Best of Chris Daniels Last Rites
> 
> Best of Nigel McGunness
> 
> Noah 3/05/2006 2 Disc
> 
> Best of Misawa Vol. 1 and 5


Hey Emo, can you please post what the picture quality is like when you watch them, I am tempted to get them.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Pac, I dont really know when I'm getting the top ones. The bottem ones will be in a few weeks tho.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

No worries man, just whenever you get the chance would be appreciated.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> Pac, I dont really know when I'm getting the top ones. The bottem ones will be in a few weeks tho.


3/5/2006 of NOAH is great! KENTA v.s Kenta Kobashi is awesome. Marufuji put on a great match and the main event is a must see.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos Theory said:


> I just looked at this set over on goldenboytapes.com and it says it is 36 hours on 9 DVDs featuring over 70 matches all rated ****1/2 or above and it only comes to £47.50 plus £5 p+p so needless to say its very tempting but I just wanted to ask a few questions first...
> 
> Do the DVDs come in cases or plastic sleeves? (not that this will affect me buying them)
> 
> What is the picture quality like and is it consistent?
> 
> Are the DVDs region 0?
> 
> Do the DVDs have chapters or do they just run continuosly?
> 
> and any other useful information you could give me as I assume you have purchased from there before...
> 
> this isn't just a question for Honor but anyone that has used goldenboytapes.com, help would be much appreciated and rep added
> 
> thanks


i havent recieved my order yet mate.

Best to just email the guy who runs the site and ask him, he is very helpful


----------



## BritishAussie

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone know any good Kaientai Dojo DVD/videos?


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I'm not Honor but I have both those DVD sets, I'm still not through with them but i'll post what i think of them when I'm done watching them.


Thanks I'll look forward to hearing what you got to say about those shows



Spartanlax said:


> I was somewhat disappointed when I watched it, since everyone was saying how awesome it was. And I usually grade leniently. I'll have a full review up later this week, but here's some stars for now:
> 
> Claudio vs Delirious- **3/4
> Rave/Rinauro vs Cabana/Steel- **3/4, maybe ***
> Jacobs vs Mark- ***
> Homicide vs Jay- ***1/2
> Christian vs Daniels- ***1/2
> Generation Next vs Generation Now- ***3/4
> Danielson vs McGuinness- ****, maybe ****1/4


So would you say then The War of the Wire 2 is a better show to pruchase over Generation Now? I was in this dilemma yesterday and went with WOTW 2. I also picked up Stroung vs Evans, hope it lives up to the hype its getting.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> I was somewhat disappointed when I watched it, since everyone was saying how awesome it was. And I usually grade leniently. I'll have a full review up later this week, but here's some stars for now:
> 
> Claudio vs Delirious- **3/4
> Rave/Rinauro vs Cabana/Steel- **3/4, maybe ***
> Jacobs vs Mark- ***
> Homicide vs Jay- ***1/2
> Christian vs Daniels- ***1/2
> Generation Next vs Generation Now- ***3/4
> Danielson vs McGuinness- ****, maybe ****1/4


Man, if those ratings hold up, it looks like the best all around show since Manhatten Mayhem! As in nothing was below the 3 star range


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos Theory said:


> Just finished watching ROH Final Battle 2003 and can thoroughly recommend it to everyone as a great early ROH show from start to finish, the first 4 matches were all ROH with an amazing 20min+ opener between Bryan Danielson & Jay Briscoe, then John Walters and Xavier stole the show in a Fight Without Honor followed by a great Whitmer/Stryker match and a Joe title defense against Mark Briscoe.
> 
> The final 4 matches was ROH vs AJPW featuring the Great Muta,Satoshi Kojima and more
> 
> All round great show in my opinion


FB 2003 was sweet, I do think Briscoe vs Danielson was MOTN though, but the fight without Honor was good as well as Punk/Cabana (and I wasn't a huge fan of them as a tag team) vs Tumeric Storm & Homicide vs Kojima was awesome till 'cide got knocked out after his head hit the concrete floor after a belly to belly, but I still have to give major props to Homicide for continuing.

.Emo it Legacy of Hayubusa that has poor tape quality but some great matches. 

Someone mensioned NOAH 3/5/06 was great, I'm gonna watch that tonight possibly but last night I watched NOAH 1/22/06 and it had a great bout between KENTA vs Marufuji for GHC jr title and "Mr. Chokeslam" Akira Taue vs Jun Akiyama for GHC heavyweight, was a solid show all around.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> I heard FB03 was really disappointing, especially Homicide/Kojima. Maybe the expectations were set to high, but all I hear is how disappointing it is. Maybe I'll still get it though, as each Final Battle show seems to be a must have (2002 was great as well).


I wasn't diasppointed at all with the show as a whole although Homicide/Kojima was slightly disapointing but this was as Homicide was genuinely injured after landing on his head on the concrete and the match was really slow from then on but still a decent match


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well my bithday is coming up and my parents want to know what I want so I'm going to get some ROH DVD's.From Weekend of Champions to Generation Now what are the four best shows?I have Ring of Homicide and Chi-Town Struggle already.


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Does anyone know where I can get older Zero-One DVDs? I know IVP has newer ones but I want some from like 2002-2004. If someone can help me I will REP major! Thanks!*


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



AmEagle said:


> Well my bithday is coming up and my parents want to know what I want so I'm going to get some ROH DVD's.From Weekend of Champions to Generation Now what are the four best shows?I have Ring of Homicide and Chi-Town Struggle already.


Supercard of Honor and Better Than Our Best are really good.


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I already have both those shows.Thanks anyway.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My bad AmEagle. I didn't completely read ur post. It said WOC to GNow. I would say the #1 show in my opinion would be War of the Wire 2. I've only seen three matches but they were all good.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



King_Booker_T said:


> *Does anyone know where I can get older Zero-One DVDs? I know IVP has newer ones but I want some from like 2002-2004. If someone can help me I will REP major! Thanks!*


Here's a link for a Jan. 2004 show.
http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=11529&category=0

Go here as well
http://www.rfvideo.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=135


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How do people rate Akiyama/Marufugi from the 9/9/06 show?

I watched it a few nights ago and was very impressed as it is the first puro match I have seen in full. Just trying to see if I can expect better from puro wrestling or if that match was as good as it gets which wouldn't be a surprise at all. Awsome match with a great ending.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
I thought it was a little bland, but still deserved 4 stars for the quality of the psychology.

Unholy Dragon has a different take on it, he gave it ****3/4 i think


----------



## TheUnholyDragon

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> I thought it was a little bland, but still deserved 4 stars for the quality of the psychology.
> 
> Unholy Dragon has a different take on it, he gave it ****3/4 i think


I did indeed. My long and detailed review follows:



> Naomi Marufuji vs. Jun Akiyama. I just finished watching it and I have to say that was the most brilliantly worked match I've seen this year and probably the best GHC Title match in years (possibly excluding Taue's run since I fucking love Taue)
> 
> The match has such an awesome dynamic with Marufuji being the underdog yet getting 70% of the offense. The story lies in the fact that despite all the offense Marufuji gets, Akiyama still dominates the match. Look at the first ten minutes or so. Marufuji spends a solid seven minutes destroying Akiyama's knee and yet the backdrop over the top onto the ramp nearly puts him out. With one move, Akiyama did more damage than seven minutes of Marufuji's work. This runs through the entire match and it's glorious.
> 
> Both men have a clear message throughout. Akiyama isn't taking Marufuji seriously and tries to show him that he's just not on his level, hitting him with a bunch of big moves and then refusing to capitalize, just to show him who's the boss here. Marufuji gets the message, which is why he hits the Shiranui onto the guardrail. It works both in doing some damage and telling Akiyama that he *will* respect Marufuji or he'll pay the price.
> 
> Things get really good when the true bombs come out. Marufuji puts together a nice string of big moves, ending with the Shiranui for a close two count. He's got Akiyama sweating but once again, all it takes is the Exploder into the corner followed by a disgusting running knee to put Marufuji on the brink of defeat. Two moves outdid Marufuji's best efforts and now he's in some serious trouble. Especially when Akiyama nails that vicious running knee on the outside which nearly gets him counted out.
> 
> Once Marufuji gets inside, Akiyama goes to the Akiyama Lock. This may not seem like much, but this is the move he beat KOBASHI with. He's not fooling around anymore. When Marufuji refuses to tap, he gets him up and hits an Exploder for a close two count. Akiyama gets a little flustered, but it's no big deal. He simply moves up to the Sternness Dust Alpha. Except it doesn't do it either.
> 
> Now Akiyama is getting frustrated. He just busted out one of his big finishers and it still didn't put Marufuji away and despite the fact he's weathered Marufuji's best, he's running out of tricks as well. In desperation, he goes for the Avalanche Exploder but Marufuji counters to the Avalanche Shiranui which buys him some time.
> 
> Ultimately though, that's all it does. Akiyama recovers at the same time he does and the looks on both their faces tell the story. The Avalanche Shiranui was Marufuji's last hope at putting Akiyama away. Jun has this match in the bag and they both know it, but damn if Marufuji won't keep trying. This is where his moment of brilliance comes as he stops playing Akiyama's game of exchanging big moves and uses the Junior style which brought him here in the first place. He ducks and counters everything Akiyama can throw at him before sneaking in a roll up for the pin and the title.
> 
> The finish truly is the icing on the cake, as Marufuji finally realizes that he can't keep Akiyama down, but he only needs to win, not to beat him. It's a tribute to the smart work by Marufuji throughout, as well as Akiyama's refusal to take him seriously and the amused look of respect Jun gives him serves as proof of that. Naomi Marufuji is the GHC Champion and we have a front runner for match of the year. ****3/4


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Alright, I've got a fairly good idea now. Thanks guys.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

for those that don't bother reading the newswire Time To Man Up and Fight Of The Century will be out later today


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yes, It will be out by 10/7. When do you guys think they will rerealse shows like unscripted.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> Yes, It will be out by 10/7. When do you guys think they will rerealse shows like unscripted.


Unscripted? This was one of ROHs earliest shows from 2002 and Unscripted II was held in early 2006!

Did you mean Unified??


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I meant Unscripted, I have it on Vhs but I want it on dvd. It is a very good show. I was asking when do you guys think they will Rerealse shows like "The Conclusion" and "Unscripted"


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Fight of the Century- Edison, NJ 8/5/06 (DVD)
> 
> Bryan Danielson defends the ROH World Title against Samoa Joe, KENTA vs. Davey Richards, Homicide & BJ Whitmer vs. Steve Corino & Adam Pearce, Ultimate Endurance for the ROH World Tag Team Titles, plus more.
> 1. Colt Cabana vs. Sal Rinuaro
> 2. Shane Hagadorn vs. Bobby Dempsey (Top of the Class Trophy)
> 3. Nigel McGuiness vs. Jay Lethal vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels (Four Corner Survival Match)
> 4. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans & Matt Sydal vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Irish Airborne (ROH World Tag Team Title Ultimate Endurance Match)
> 5. Homicide & BJ Whitmer vs. Steve Corino & Adam Pearce
> 6. KENTA vs. Davey Richards
> 7. Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe (ROH World Title Match)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time To Man Up- Long Island, NY 8/4/06 (DVD)
> 
> It's Time To Man Up as Jay & Mark Briscoe battle KENTA & Davey Richards in a hard hitting tag team match, AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe, Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans, the World Tag Team Titles & Pure Title are defended, plus more.
> 1. Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans
> 2. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs Irish Airborne
> 3. Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 4. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. BJ Whitmer & Adam Pearce vs. Homicide & Ricky Reyes vs. Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinuaro (ROH World Tag Team Title Ultimate Endurance Match)
> 5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Delirious (Pure Title Match)
> 6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards
> 7. Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles


Finally i'll be making an order sometime soon.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Fantastic cover art for both DVD's.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah that Fight of the Century cover art is HOTT!


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Between the new DVD's and the $10 sale, ROH is becoming a money vacuum for me.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Shit, Thats awesome. Tho I think I might pass on FOTC this time. I only have 50.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

just ordered 
TTMU
FOTC
DBD 2 Part 2
GBH 3
Midnight Express Reunion

ROH make it so hard for me to keep my money


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Im impressed with the cover art. Nice work.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can someone help me out on this. Instead of getting one newer ROH DVD for $20, I'm gonna get two of the ones on sale for $10. I've came down to these four:

Redemption
Future is Now
DB4DH III
Punk The Final Chapter

Which two should I get? Don't give me match by match reviews, just tell me which ones are the best.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Mahatten Mayhem
Fight of The Century
Death before Dishonor 3( I think thats the one where Punk wins the title)
Time to ManUp

Damn I'm ordering on Saturday.


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> Can someone help me out on this. Instead of getting one newer ROH DVD for $20, I'm gonna get two of the ones on sale for $10. I've came down to these four:
> 
> Redemption
> Future is Now
> DB4DH III
> Punk The Final Chapter
> 
> Which two should I get? Don't give me match by match reviews, just tell me which ones are the best.


Redemption is not a part of the $10 sale.I'd go with Death Before Dishonor III and Punk:The Final Chapter both very good shows.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



AmEagle said:


> Redemption is not a part of the $10 sale.I'd go with Death Before Dishonor III and Punk:The Final Chapter both very good shows.


what is at DBDH III? I heard this years was really good due to the COD.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Loving the cover art for Fight Of The Century, the art on Time To Man Up is average IMO.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> what is at DBDH III? I heard this years was really good due to the COD.


http://www.rohwrestling.com/images/ecom/Products__1352_14.jpg

Dude AmEagle thanks I must've overlookes the Redemption price.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> http://www.rohwrestling.com/images/ecom/Products__1352_14.jpg
> 
> Dude AmEagle thanks I must've overlookes the Redemption price.


thanks i will check that out


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

awesome cover art. Just one more dvd to go before i can order


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

so is DBDH III the event where punk wins the belt? If it is then i am totally getting that one:agree: Also It is cool to see The Ring Crew Express in a fued on a big event.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^
Yes it is and it is a very good match.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> ^^^^
> Yes it is and it is a very good match.


Great! Thanks man, i really want that now to see Mr. Straight Edge walk away with the gold!


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Great! Thanks man, i really want that now to see Mr. Straight Edge walk away with the gold!


Not to mention Punk has my favorite promo ever after he wins the belt. Don't want to spoil what he does in case you don't know, but if you followed ROH at the time and then hear his promo....your jaw drops.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Not to mention Punk has my favorite promo ever after he wins the belt. Don't want to spoil what he does in case you don't know, but if you followed ROH at the time and then hear his promo....your jaw drops.


well thats just a plus now to get it, i have money and this is now at the top of my list to get for an ROH ppv but i do want another PWG dvd though, wow tough choices and i got to choose by tomorrow too.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Punk's promo at the end of DBD III was a thing of beauty. He was able to have the crowd do a 180 within a period of several minutes.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Derek_2k4 said:


> Punk's promo at the end of DBD III was a thing of beauty. He was able to have the crowd do a 180 within a period of several minutes.


so is that when he turned heel on the fans? Or vice versa?


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

You really want me to spoil it for you?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok never mind then God now you guys are making me want to watch it right now! Damn, i want to see that match/promo so badly!


----------



## Mad_Skillz

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I recently just bought these bargain ROH DVDs off the internet, mainly due to the great price. Can somebody (who has watched these) please let me know what they're like, in terms of good matches, etc.

Here they are:

Ring of Honour - Hell Freezes Over.
Ring of Honour - A Night of Tribute.
Ring of Honour - Steel Cage Warefare
Ring of Honour - Showdown in Motown
Ring of Honour - Final bATTLE 2004.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^ Don't post the same thing in two different threads....


----------



## Mad_Skillz

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> ^^^ Don't post the same thing in two different threads....


Sorry. Somebody said to move it into here so I did. You can delete the other one if like.


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey guys there is a $10 sale on ROH DVDs and FIP DVDs. Can I get some suggestions on what ones to get. I can buy two of them. Also how are the Classic St. Louis Wrestling DVDs? Thanks!!!


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



King_Booker_T said:


> Hey guys there is a $10 sale on ROH DVDs and FIP DVDs. Can I get some suggestions on what ones to get. I can buy two of them. Also how are the Classic St. Louis Wrestling DVDs? Thanks!!!


Manhatten Mayhem is a must if you don't already have it


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I ordered Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies, and Night of the Grudges. I also got the GenNext tee for $5. Oh, and Punk-Aries from DBDIII is a thing of beuty. They have the crowd in the palm of their hand and they build it masterfully. I have it at ****3/4 and as one of the top 10 ROH matches ever.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just ordered ROH Final Countdown & I'm looking forward to the infamous battle that Delirious & Ebessan had that night. In addition, I want to see Doug Williams in the ring with McGuinness at the same time. It's one of my personal dream matches even tho it's a tag match.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well my transaction to buy Best of Japan 90s was denied, so i found out exactly how much i had left on my credit limit, and it was enough to buy another DVD from golden boy tapes.

I bought Best of El Samurai which has a number of great looking matches on it, as well as the Samurai VS Kanemoto match that is widly acclaimed as one of the greatest if not the greatest Junior match of all time.

Ill let ya know in like a week if it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Well my transaction to buy Best of Japan 90s was denied, so i found out exactly how much i had left on my credit limit, and it was enough to buy another DVD from golden boy tapes.
> 
> I bought *Best of El Samurai* which has a number of great looking matches on it, as well as the Samurai VS Kanemoto match that is widly acclaimed as one of the greatest if not the greatest Junior match of all time.
> 
> Ill let ya know in like a week if it lives up to the hype.


How much is this DVD on IVP videos?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
They dont have it. IVP doesnt have the Kanemoto VS Samurai match anywhere


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Damit I've seen a couple of Samurai's matches and I was impressed I'm sure his best of is amazing.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Samurai can look weak sometimes, but generally he looks very good and is an extremely talented man


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just placed a fairly large order with IVP:

NJPW J-Crown 96
NJPW J-Cup 95
Best Of Muta Vol. 2
Best Of Muta TCC
Best Of Ebessan
Zero-One 04/02/2005
WAR 03/25/1995

I ordered Zer-One cause I've never seen it before so I thought I'd check it out and ordered WAR for the same reason and it seemed to have a good card featuring Ultimo Dragon, ***** Casas, Chris Jericho and some other well known names my only worry is that I know WAR stands for "Wrestling and Romance" so I wondering what part is the romance...

Orderd J-Crown 96 on your recommendation in another thread Honor looking forward to it


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^
Nice order

i dont know about the WAR show or the z1 show, but yeah other than that its a great order.

Good that you got Muta v.2 and Mutoh TCC at the same time, as you can see the change from when he turned himself from a high flyer into one of the best mat wrestlers around.

J Cup 1995 (although not as good as the J Cup 1994) is still a great show, and the J Crown has 3 fantastic matches.

Great order


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Mad_Skillz said:


> I recently just bought these bargain ROH DVDs off the internet, mainly due to the great price. Can somebody (who has watched these) please let me know what they're like, in terms of good matches, etc.
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> Ring of Honour - Hell Freezes Over.
> Ring of Honour - A Night of Tribute.
> Ring of Honour - Steel Cage Warefare
> Ring of Honour - Showdown in Motown
> Ring of Honour - Final bATTLE 2004.


Looks good to me, though I haven't got FB 04 (It would be worth it just to see Aries end Joe's reign. or Hell Freezes Over.

Motown is solid, Sabin/Dragon is a great match. Warfare is pretty awesome as is Tribute Daniels/Styles/Sydal & Drago vs. winner of the 3 way. 

I know that is brief but, its a response.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Could someone tell me if Generation Next is better than Throwdown and Ring of Homicide please?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Could someone tell me if Generation Next is better than Throwdown and Ring of Homicide please?


It's way better then Throwdown but not ROHomicide.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
Generation Now
1. Delirious vs Castagnoli-**3/4
2. Embassy vs SCS-**3/4
3. Jay Brisoce vs Jimmy Jacobs-***
4. Mark Brisoce vs Homicide-***1/4
5. Gen Now vs Gen Next-****1/4
6. Chris Daniels vs Cage-***1/2
7. Danielson vs McGuinness-****

I would say pick up this show as there are no below average match on the card. The worst match on Gen Now beats about 4-5 matches on Supercard of honor.


EDIT:You meant Generation Next. Haven't seen the show yet. Owell theres my complete rating for Gen Now.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

He said Generation Next so I thought he meant the other show my fault.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sorry about the mistake. I'm thinking of making my next order when the England shows come out. I shall be ordering both England shows and 2 others after Chi-Town Struggle but before the England shows? Could someone tell me which two to get?


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It's Official *IVPvideos.com sucks balls*. I ordered my order 3 weeks ago and still have not got it. I am asking for a refund and I will never order off them again. I am really pissed right now.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



King_Booker_T said:


> It's Official *IVPvideos.com sucks balls*. I ordered my order 3 weeks ago and still have not got it. I am asking for a refund and I will never order off them again. I am really pissed right now.


Dude, calm down. You need to learn patience. Spartan ordered from PWG like 5 weeks ago and he just recently got his order.

I'm off to watch CZW's 'Expect The Unexpected'. I'll be back soon with my ratings.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Expect The Unexpected*
JC Ryder & Lucky vs. Cheech & Cloudy - **1/2
B-Boy vs. Nick Gage vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **
B-Boy vs. Lufisto - *1/4
DJ Hyde vs. Mana - *3/4
Adam Flash vs. Nate Webb vs. Beef Wellington - **
Sonjay Dutt vs. Jigsaw - **3/4
Ricky Reyes vs. Justice Pain - *
Barbed Wire Corners & Barbed Wire Tables - Danny Havoc vs. Drake Younger vs. Deranged vs. Toby Klein vs. Necro Butcher - **

Overall show rating - **1/4


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Honestly, why are you wasting your time watching CZW? :side:


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Honestly, why are you wasting your time watching CZW? :side:


Because I've got nothing else to watch.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How about paint drying? It's cheaper too.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Because I've got nothing else to watch.


Oh god, I hope you didn't buy that CZW DVD. Nothing you rated got even 3 stars.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I never buy CZW. I get it off a torrent site.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok so i really do want DBD III but what else is ten bucks in the sale??? I would like to know because i might get two ROH dvds over one PWG, and that is shocking so can anyone help me out


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> ok so i really do want DBD III but what else is ten bucks in the sale??? I would like to know because i might get two ROH dvds over one PWG, and that is shocking so can anyone help me out


Do you want the whole list of the DVDs apart of the sale or suggestions?


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> *Expect The Unexpected*
> JC Ryder & Lucky vs. Cheech & Cloudy - **1/2
> B-Boy vs. Nick Gage vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **
> B-Boy vs. Lufisto - *1/4
> DJ Hyde vs. Mana - *3/4
> Adam Flash vs. Nate Webb vs. Beef Wellington - **
> Sonjay Dutt vs. Jigsaw - **3/4
> Ricky Reyes vs. Justice Pain - *
> Barbed Wire Corners & Barbed Wire Tables - Danny Havoc vs. Drake Younger vs. Deranged vs. Toby Klein vs. Necro Butcher - **
> 
> Overall show rating - **1/4



How long was the show. Your posts between watching the show wern't even 90 minutes apart:lmao. What a short show.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> How long was the show. Your posts between watching the show wern't even 90 minutes apart:lmao. What a short show.


The show was a little over 2 hours. However, I watched the first couple of matches last night and decided to watch the rest this morning.

Also I plan on making the following purchase when ROH has a free shipping or percentage off sale.

Time To Man Up
Fight of the Century
AZW In the Beginning....There Was Action (2 Styles/Gibson for $5 isn't a deal I'll be passing up)
Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup 2005 (Great looking Indy tournament for $5)
IWC Night of the Legends 2 (Styles/Daniels/Sabin match has to be worth $5)

I also may purchase some WWE Classic action figures for $5.

God, I love ROHWrestling.com


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Do you want the whole list of the DVDs apart of the sale or suggestions?


well i guess suggestions due to me getting some good ones for the start of my collection.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> well i guess suggestions due to me getting some good ones for the start of my collection.


Ok. Do you have any ROH shows? If so, which ones?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Ok. Do you have any ROH shows? If so, which ones?


no man i don't have any, i just was going to order a few from this sale right now like DBD III and something else. So all or any shows can be reccomended.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> no man i don't have any, i just was going to order a few from this sale right now like DBD III and something else. So all or any shows can be reccomended.


Definately get Manhattan Mayhem.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Definately get Manhattan Mayhem.


so i should just go ahead and get MM and DBD III?

I always hear about MM but what is the card for the show?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> so i should just go ahead and get MM and DBD III?
> 
> I always hear about MM but what is the card for the show?


Personally I'd get Nowhere To Run instead of DBD III but it's up to you. Here's the card for MM.

1. Izzy & Deranged vs. Dixie & Azrieal (Losing Team Must Split Up)
2. Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana
3. James Gibson vs. Black Tiger 
4. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans (ROH Tag Team Title Match)
5. Jay Lethal vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Pure Title Match)
6. CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave (Dog Collar Match)
7. Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley (ROH World Title Match)
8. Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Manhattan Mayhem- New York, NY 5/7/05

1. Izzy and Deranged vs Azrieal and Dixie.
2. Nigel McGuiness vs Colt Cabana.
3. James Gibson vs Black Tiger
4. BJ Whitmer and Jimmy Jacobs vs Jack Evans and Roderick Strong 
5. Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal 
6. Fast Eddie vs Davey Andrews.
7. Dog Collar Match: Jimmy Rave vs CM Punk
8. Austin Aries vs Alex Shelley
9. Low Ki and Homicide vs Samoa Joe and Jay Lethal

EDIT: beaten to it


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Personally I'd get Nowhere To Run instead of DBD III but it's up to you. Here's the card for MM.
> 
> 1. Izzy & Deranged vs. Dixie & Azrieal (Losing Team Must Split Up)
> 2. Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana
> 3. James Gibson vs. Black Tiger
> *4. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans (ROH Tag Team Title Match)*
> 5. Jay Lethal vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Pure Title Match)
> *6. CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave (Dog Collar Match)*
> *7. Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley (ROH World Title Match)*
> *8. Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal*


Thanks for that, the card does look great, weird that Lethal & Joe fight then team up in the main event, but whatever, i will get this one for sure. The matches i bolded sounds the best to me.

I want DBD III Mostly for Punk winning the belt and his incredible promo that everyone wants me to see, but won't tell me what happens.

Thanks anyways Platt


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Looking at the Manhattan Mayhem card it doesn't look TOO strong on paper imo.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How did Gibson vs Black Tiger turn out?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> How did Gibson vs Black Tiger turn out?


That was one of the best matches of the night in my opinion.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

After finishing watching WOTW2 and Gen Now, I would say WOTW2 is the better show. Both very solid shows that don't get talked about much.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

To Hailsabin or anyone looking for good pics in ROH 10 dollar sale
Manhattan Meyhem is one of the best shows I've seen top to bottom I've ever seen in any promotion, for 10 bucks don't pass on it.
Other Really Solid shows for 10$
Any Death Before Dishonor (but DBD1 and 2 pt 1 are my 2 favorite out of the 5 DBD's)
Main Event Spectacles
Reborn Stage II
Midnight Express Reunion
Nowhere to Run

I'd say all of these shows listed IMO are ****+ shows


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> To Hailsabin or anyone looking for good pics in ROH 10 dollar sale
> Manhattan Meyhem is one of the best shows I've seen top to bottom I've ever seen in any promotion, for 10 bucks don't pass on it.
> Other Really Solid shows for 10$
> Any Death Before Dishonor (but DBD1 and 2 pt 1 are my 2 favorite out of the 5 DBD's)
> Main Event Spectacles
> Reborn Stage II
> Midnight Express Reunion
> Nowhere to Run
> 
> I'd say all of these shows listed IMO are ****+ shows


What about Punk The Final Chapter? I just got done ordering that and DB4DH 3.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I didn't find PTFC overwhelmingly good but it was alright

The Main Event had great emotion but I've seen better out of the 2 men, against each other included, while a special moment for Punk fans, average match
Don't care for Hardy, hes a average talent to me only his match with Daniels in ROH was good
Tag Match Titles was pretty good but the ending could have been seen a mile away
Joe/Lethal vs Ki/Homicide was easily MOTN, was a really fun tag team brawl
Aries vs Rave was alright but there was better Embassy vs GenNext segments throughoutthe fued than that.
As much as I recognize the skill of both Collyer and Steel, I find them both to be bland in the ring, the chairshot was cool but whats the point of having a big time fued between 2 guys who are at 1/5 shows, that doesn't make a lot of sense to me.
Don't remember too much about the 4 corner survival, concitering whos in it that may not be a good sign.

only a ***1/4 show to me

EDIT: Best 5 things I've gotten off IPV so far (these are all in great picture quality as well)

1. *NJPW Super J Cup 1994* (last 2 matches of this are awesome and arguably both *****, one of the best cards I've ever seen, only 1 bad match)
2. *Best of Kobashi GHC complete Vol. 1* (Misawa vs Kobashi makes this alone worth the buy easily one of the best matches I've ever seen, the rest of the compilation isn't shabby either)
3. *WAR presents Super J Cup 1995* (not as good as 94 but still really damn good, featuring Ultimo Dragon, Chris Jericho, Chris Benoit, Shinjiro Ohtani, Jushin Liger & Funaki!!!!)
4. *Pro Wrestling NOAH 3/5/06* (has a surprising amount of singles matches for a NOAH show which include Morishima vs Misawa, Taue vs Marufuji, Akiyama vs Minoru Suzuki (slap fest 2006), and KENTA vs Kenta Kobashi, and a badass Jr. Heavyweight Tag Titles match)
5. *Best of James Gibson* (quite simply put if you were a fan of Gibson's work in 2005 get this, its alot of his NJPW work, some ROH as well)

Honorable mension
*Best of Dynamite Kid* (old school at it finest)
*Kobashi GHC vol. 3*


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> To Hailsabin or anyone looking for good pics in ROH 10 dollar sale
> Manhattan Meyhem is one of the best shows I've seen top to bottom I've ever seen in any promotion, for 10 bucks don't pass on it.
> Other Really Solid shows for 10$
> Any Death Before Dishonor (but DBD1 and 2 pt 1 are my 2 favorite out of the 5 DBD's)
> Main Event Spectacles
> Reborn Stage II
> Midnight Express Reunion
> Nowhere to Run
> 
> I'd say all of these shows listed IMO are ****+ shows


thanks for that man, if MM is that great i am totally getting it, along with DBD III due to Punk winning the belt and of course the card looks solid too, especially the 4 Corner Survival and Lethal vs Low Ki.

What is at NTR & MES??? Just to check those out, also include the date too please


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I didn't find PTFC overwhelmingly good but it was alright
> 
> The Main Event had great emotion but I've seen better out of the 2 men, against each other included, while a special moment for Punk fans, average match
> Don't care for Hardy, hes a average talent to me only his match with Daniels in ROH was good
> Tag Match Titles was pretty good but the ending could have been seen a mile away
> Joe/Lethal vs Ki/Homicide was easily MOTN, was a really fun tag team brawl
> Aries vs Rave was alright but there was better Embassy vs GenNext segments throughoutthe fued than that.
> As much as I recognize the skill of both Collyer and Steel, I find them both to be bland in the ring, the chairshot was cool but whats the point of having a big time fued between 2 guys who are at 1/5 shows, that doesn't make a lot of sense to me.
> Don't remember too much about the 4 corner survival, concitering whos in it that may not be a good sign.
> 
> only a ***1/4 show to me
> 
> EDIT: Best 5 things I've gotten off IPV so far (these are all in great picture quality as well)
> 
> 1. *NJPW Super J Cup 1994* (last 2 matches of this are awesome and arguably both *****, one of the best cards I've ever seen, only 1 bad match)
> 2. *Best of Kobashi GHC complete Vol. 1* (Misawa vs Kobashi makes this alone worth the buy easily one of the best matches I've ever seen, the rest of the compilation isn't shabby either)
> 3. *WAR presents Super J Cup 1995* (not as good as 94 but still really damn good, featuring Ultimo Dragon, Chris Jericho, Chris Benoit, Shinjiro Ohtani, Jushin Liger & Funaki!!!!)
> 4. *Pro Wrestling NOAH 3/5/06* (has a surprising amount of singles matches for a NOAH show which include Morishima vs Misawa, Taue vs Marufuji, Akiyama vs Minoru Suzuki (slap fest 2006), and KENTA vs Kenta Kobashi, and a badass Jr. Heavyweight Tag Titles match)
> 5. *Best of James Gibson* (quite simply put if you were a fan of Gibson's work in 2005 get this, its alot of his NJPW work, some ROH as well)
> 
> Honorable mension
> *Best of Dynamite Kid* (old school at it finest)
> *Kobashi GHC vol. 3*


Oh you HAD TO THROW FUNAKI IN didnt you


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^ yes I did honor, Funaki is God 

*Main Event Spectacles - Nov 1st 2003*
Dan Maff vs Colt Cabana
Xavier & Nigel McGuinness (in his 2nd ROH match) vs Purists (Mamaluke & John Walters)
Matt Stryker (not the ECW guy) vs Justin Credible (the ECW guy lol)
ROH Tag Titles Match 
Izzy & Dixie of Special K vs The Briscoes w/Jim Cornette
Homicide vs BJ Whitmer
Infamous Scramble Cage featuring
Backseat Boyz vs Hydro(lethal) & Angel Dust(azriel) vs Carnage Crew vs SAT vs Teddy Hart & Jack Evans (in his debut)
Four Corner's Non Title
Samoa Joe vs CM Punk vs Christopher Daniels vs Steve Corino
#1 Contender's match
"American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs AJ Styles

*Nowhere to Run - 5/14/05*
James Gibson vs BJ Whitmer
Jimmy Jacobs vs Chad Collyer
Homicide vs Doug Williams
Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs Alex Shelly and Delirious
Colt Cabana vs Nigel McGuinness
ROH World Title Match
Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson
Steel Cage Match
CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave w/ Nana & Jade Chung


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> ^^^ yes I did honor, Funaki is God
> 
> *Main Event Spectacles - Nov 1st 2003*
> Dan Maff vs Colt Cabana
> Xavier & Nigel McGuinness (in his 2nd ROH match) vs Purists (Mamaluke & John Walters)
> Matt Stryker (not the ECW guy) vs Justin Credible (the ECW guy lol)
> ROH Tag Titles Match
> Izzy & Dixie of Special K vs The Briscoes w/Jim Cornette
> Homicide vs BJ Whitmer
> *Infamous Scramble Cage featuring
> Backseat Boyz vs Hydro(lethal) & Angel Dust(azriel) vs Carnage Crew vs SAT vs Teddy Hart & Jack Evans (in his debut)*
> Four Corner's Non Title
> Samoa Joe vs CM Punk vs Christopher Daniels vs Steve Corino
> #1 Contender's match
> "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs AJ Styles
> 
> *Nowhere to Run - 5/14/05*
> James Gibson vs BJ Whitmer
> Jimmy Jacobs vs Chad Collyer
> Homicide vs Doug Williams
> Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs Alex Shelly and *Delirious*
> Colt Cabana vs Nigel McGuinness
> ROH World Title Match
> Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson
> Steel Cage Match
> CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave w/ Nana & Jade Chung


thanks man oh shit the scramble cage match and Punk vs Rave in a cage, wow both shows sound good but why is Delirous with Shelley when Shelley is a heel??? Thanks for the cards but i might just get DBD III still, i will think about it


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> thanks man oh shit the scramble cage match and Punk vs Rave in a cage, wow both shows sound good but why is Delirous with Shelley when Shelley is a heel??? Thanks for the cards but i might just get DBD III still, i will think about it


Yes MES was the Teddy Hart incident (but on MES the aftermath isn't shown thats on some special release) and Nowhere to Run that is the Famous Punk/Rave Cage match (I don't like it much, but you may love it cause i'm the only one who seems to think it was an overrated match) but the rest of the show is awesome. Shelly was a good guy at that point but no one trusted him due to his former association with Gen Next, Delirious was the only one who would tag with him, some great segments leading up to that

If you get Manhattan Mayhem keep in mind its 1 show apart from Nowhere to Run so the same storylines are going on in both shows. As for Death Before Dishonor III, it is a great show but the first few matches aren't too awesome and it really starts to pick up after Colt vs Joe, it's a solid show but theres better out there, but the whole deal with Punk with all the videos leading to the main event as well as the Match and aftermath makes the DVD worth buying alone. It's your money bud so its up to you what you get.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> thanks man oh shit the scramble cage match and Punk vs Rave in a cage, wow both shows sound good but why is Delirous with Shelley when Shelley is a heel??? Thanks for the cards but i might just get DBD III still, i will think about it


To answer your Shelley question, Shelley isn't a heel when he teams with Delirious. Generation Next kicked him out and Austin Aries is the leader so he is feuding with them while he plays babyface and they're the heels.

Edit: Damn i was beat to it! lol


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Yes that is the Famous Punk/Rave Cage match (I think it's way overrated I don't like it much, but you may love it) but the rest of the show is awesome. Shelly was a good guy at that point but no one trusted him due to his former association with Gen Next, Delirious was the only one who would tag with him, some great segments leading up to that
> 
> If you get Manhattan Mayhem keep in mind its 1 show apart from Nowhere to Run so the same storylines are going on in both shows. As for Death Before Dishonor III, it is a great show but the first few matches aren't too awesome and it really starts to pick up after Colt vs Joe, it's a solid show but theres better out there, but the whole deal with Punk with all the videos leading to the main event as well as the Match and aftermath makes the DVD worth buying alone. It's your money bud so its up to you what you get.


well thanks again man, Shelley & Delirous are faces but Gen Next heels weird 

With DBD III like you said the punk is worth the money alone so i am sold....well almost, i am going to order right now but i need to go over one last time.

Also thanks to GenNeXt for the help too


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Generation Next were heels from May 2004 to July 2005, funny enough what made them faces was Aries (after he lost the title) turning down Nana to join & Shelley going back to being a heel when he joined the Embassy at The Homecoming.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just ordered off the $10 sale and got

Road to the Title
Night of the Champions
Survival of the Fittest 2004
Reborn Stage 2

I cant wait to see SOTF 04 and Reborn. Also Joe winning the title.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Generation Next were heels from May 2004 to July 2005, funny enough what made them faces was Aries (after he lost the title) turning down Nana to join & Shelley going back to being a heel when he joined the Embassy at The Homecoming.


well thats cool, i kinda figured that GenNext had a heel persona to them when i watched the Jack Evans best of, during the match at Gen Next they seemed like they were heel so yeah i should've saw that coming


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just watching Chi-Town Struggle. How was the show? So I know whether to watch all of it.


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> Just watching Chi-Town Struggle. How was the show? So I know whether to watch all of it.


A very good underrated show in my opinion.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> Just watching Chi-Town Struggle. How was the show? So I know whether to watch all of it.


Why the hell would you get a show and not watch all of it?


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

There was a Buy 3 get one free sale at 10/7

I got 
Dissension
Death Before Dishonor 4
Manhaten Mayhem
FIght of the Century.

My brother wanted Dissension, My brother also left the show early because it was to loud for him(He his 5) So Samoa Joe talked to him for about 5 minutes before the show and I knew they were going outside, So I was always in the front.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

just won FIP Sold Out for a £1 on ebay anyone know if its any good i just bought it cos it was going cheap and looked a reasonable card with 2 Punk matches


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> just won FIP Sold Out for a £1 on ebay anyone know if its any good i just bought it cos it was going cheap and looked a reasonable card with 2 Punk matches


I won FIP Sold Out on eBay a few months ago but the picture kept skipping and after the first match it got so bad I couldnt watch the rest of the show...


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos Theory said:


> I won FIP Sold Out on eBay a few months ago but the picture kept skipping and after the first match it got so bad I couldnt watch the rest of the show...


hope mines not the same or its the last time i buy of that person


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My copy Of FIP Sold Out works perfect. Did you buy a 2nd hand copy, it is actually a pretty good show, not exactly technical masterpeices like ROH though. FIp has it's own style. I would probably give it a 7/10.

Here is a review 411mania did on it. 

http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/v...:-June-24,-2005---St.-Petersburg,-Florida.htm


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok i bought Death Before Dishonor III & Manhatten Mayhem last night and i live in California, so does anyone know how long it might take just being shipped by regular mail?? 

Also is War Of The Wire I or II better??? (event and barbed wire match wise)


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R-Pac said:


> My copy Of FIP Sold Out works perfect. Did you buy a 2nd hand copy, it is actually a pretty good show, not exactly technical masterpeices like ROH though. FIp has it's own style. I would probably give it a 7/10.
> 
> Here is a review 411mania did on it.
> 
> http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/v...:-June-24,-2005---St.-Petersburg,-Florida.htm


i thought it would be a good show looking at the card and for £1 you can't go wrong


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey guys I was wondering what are some good Chikara shows to pick up ?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

sorry i don't know anything about chikara, but can anyone help me on the War Of The Wire question i asked a few posted above?


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ I can't tell you about the whole show because I am yet to see War Of The Wire I in full but I have seen both Barbed Wire Ropes matches and Whitmer/Necro is by far the better of the two IMO.


----------



## Mad_Skillz

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

A few question:

What is the BEST PPV to buy (with the most amount of sound matches etc) ?

How much does it cost (converted) for a DVD of ROHwrestling.com, that costs $10 + shipping to be sent to the UK?

How long would it take?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

To Answer your 1st Question go with one of these 3 shows

Manhattan Mayhem - May 2005 (super solid all around show)
These next two are too new to be a part of the 10$ sale but are awesome shows
Joe vs. Kobashi - Oct 2005 (***** match main event)
Supercard of Honor - Mar 2006 (***** match in the midcard, ****3/4 main event, lots of goodness this is a long show)

However I'm not British/Irish/Scottish so I don't know the conversion rate between pounds/dollars or the shipping rate.


----------



## Mad_Skillz

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks McQueen. I was told that was the best PPV, I was jus double checkin to get a second opinion.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Mad_Skillz said:


> Thanks McQueen. I was told that was the best PPV, I was jus double checkin to get a second opinion.


i use xe.com to work out the conversion and my orders have never taken more than 7 days to arrive


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Platt222, in your sig it mentions Punk vs Hero 2/3 Falls, 93 minute match from IWA-MS - is this match any good? and on what IWA show did it take place?

thanks


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos Theory said:


> Platt222, in your sig it mentions Punk vs Hero 2/3 Falls, 93 minute match from IWA-MS - is this match any good? and on what IWA show did it take place?
> 
> thanks


it took place on IWA:MS "When Hero Met Punk" Feb 2003

the match was quite slow for the first 40 minutes but its not surprising when you think they had another 50 to go. after the 40 minute mark the match spped up and without spoiling it i'll just say it has a couple of great spots leading up to the end of the 90 minute timelimit at which point Ian Rotten comes out and calls for sudden death. Great match overall and definetly a must see. im not very good at giving ratings but this kept me entertained for 93 minutes so i'd give it ****


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> it took place on IWA:MS "When Hero Met Punk" Feb 2003
> 
> the match was quite slow for the first 40 minutes but its not surprising when you think they had another 50 to go. after the 40 minute mark the match spped up and without spoiling it i'll just say it has a couple of great spots leading up to the end of the 90 minute timelimit at which point Ian Rotten comes out and calls for sudden death. Great match overall and definetly a must see. im not very good at giving ratings but this kept me entertained for 93 minutes so i'd give it ****


Sounds great can anyone tell me what the rest of the card was and if its any good and also where I could buy this DVD as I couldn't find it on Smart Mark Video, thanks to anyone that can help and I will rep

cheers


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos Theory said:


> Sounds great can anyone tell me what the rest of the card was and if its any good and also where I could buy this DVD as I couldn't find it on Smart Mark Video, thanks to anyone that can help and I will rep
> 
> cheers


i don't think the show was ever produced on dvd (i never managed to find it anyway) just on vhs which you can get on smart mark.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> i don't think the show was ever produced on dvd (i never managed to find it anyway) just on vhs which you can get on smart mark.


Thats a shame why wouldn't they release it on DVD?? Never mind thanks for the help again


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Chaos the rest of the card sucks.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Here's the order I got from ROH. 

Main Event Spectacles
Glory Before Honor IV (both were $10)
Fight of The Century


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Derek_2k4 said:


> Here's the order I got from ROH.
> 
> Main Event Spectacles
> Glory *Before* Honor IV (both were $10)
> Fight of The Century


You mean Glory *By* Honor IV... Anyway, from what I've seen of Main Event Spectacles, AJ vs. Dragon is a good **** match. Briscoes vs. Izzy & Dixie is pretty good. A little controversy near the end, though. You'll see what I mean when you watch it. And of course the Scramble Cage is AMAZING.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> ^ I can't tell you about the whole show because I am yet to see War Of The Wire I in full but I have seen both Barbed Wire Ropes matches and Whitmer/Necro is by far the better of the two IMO.


ok thanks man, i wasn't too sure since Homicide and Whitmer are some of my favs but didn't know who put on the better match.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> You mean Glory *By* Honor IV...


Yeah, you're right. I was thinking of getting Death before Dishonor IV, but I didn't have enough cash.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Derek_2k4 said:


> Yeah, you're right. I was thinking of getting *Death before Dishonor IV*, but I didn't have enough cash.


isn't that the event with COD on it???

Also what is the full card from Supercard Of Honor? all i know is the fucking incredible Do Fixer vs Blood Gen match:agree:


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> You mean Glory *By* Honor IV... Anyway, from what I've seen of Main Event Spectacles, AJ vs. Dragon is a good **** match. Briscoes vs. Izzy & Dixie is pretty good. A little controversy near the end, though. You'll see what I mean when you watch it. And of course the *Scramble Cage is AMAZING.*


About your Order Derek2_k4
Main Event Spectacles - I wouldn't call the Scramble Cage an amazing match but it was a really fun spotfest, good way for Jack Evans to make a good 1st impact, and Teddy to make a really bad one (but that's not shown on Main Event Spectacles). MES is a really solid show and the Styles/Danielson match main event (****1/2 from me) is my ROH MOTY pic for 2003, and one of my favorite all around shows.

Glory By Honor IV - It's an OK show, it has some really good things about it and some not so great ones. Gibson vs Danielson is great, definately an underrated match as it get's little to no recognition (****1/2 from me again) for how good it really is, it is somewhat of a slow match but if you really watch the body language and the moves both men apply to each other, as the commentators say "This match is a definition of human chess". Homicide vs Cabana is a good match to get there fued started (including a hilarious verbal exchange between Cabana & smokes) but they did better later on. Low Ki & Lethal was a pretty awesome Fight Without Honor, but the rest of the show was pretty bland.

Fight of The Century - Should have it in a day or two so I can't comment

While i'm at it, the full card for Supercard of Honor

Disc 1
Cornette Promo/Joe & Pierce destroy 2 Hardcore Jobbers (prettysure it was Primeau & Sugerfoot in masks)
Four Corner Survival - Ricky Reyes vs Delirious vs Shane Hagadorn vs Flash Flanigan
Alex Shelly & Jimmy Rave w/Nana vs Jimmy Yang & Claudio Castignoli
First Blood - Ace Steel vs Chad Collyer
AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs Austin Aries & Jack Evans
Do Fixer vs Blood Generation 6 man
Nigel McGuinness promo
Disc 2
Six Woman Mayhem - Alison Danger vs MsChif vs Cheerleader Melissa vs Rain vs Lacey vs Daizee Haze
Homicide vs Mitch Franklin
Colt Cabana/Homicide brawl then Necro Butcher/Pierce brawl
Three Way - Samoa Joe vs Chistopher Daniels vs Jimmy Jacobs :no: 
Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong III

Show has a little of everything


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for the info, McQueen.

and hailsabin, yes, that was the show with the ROH vs. CZW Cage of Death match.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Derek_2k4 said:


> Thanks for the info, McQueen.
> 
> and hailsabin, yes, that was the show with the ROH vs. CZW Cage of Death match.


well thanks for the help man, but i think it might be DBD V because McQueen said Danielson vs Gibson was at IV and walking into V he was already champ. So maybe it was V but i still apreaciate the help


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Death Before Dishonor V isn't until next year, so I know that it's DBD IV.

Glory By Honor IV had Gibson vs. Danielson.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Derek_2k4 said:


> Death Before Dishonor V isn't until next year, so I know that it's DBD IV.
> 
> Glory By Honor IV had Gibson vs. Danielson.


oh my bad, i read it wrong You were right, thanks


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Danielson v.s Gibson is a great match. Yes it is.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can I please get some opinions on The Future Is Now and The Second Anniversary Show?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Future is Now is a real good show, one of the better shows of 2005 in fact.
Cabana vs Rave has some funny moment's in it, decent opener
RCE vs Carnage Crew in a grudge match features on of the sickest bumps i've seen, RCE getting beaten up by Carnage Crew is always fun
6 Man Mayhem - 6 guys, lots of spots
Homicide vs James Gibson, rocks the house like only these 2 can, my MOTN
CM Punk vs Roderick Strong, the beginning of Roddy's singles push as Punk carry's him to a great showing and elevates his spot on the card
Samoa Joe vs McGuinness, one of the more physical Pure Title matches
Aries vs Low Ki - Non Title, this is as good a match as you'd expect.
Nothing ***** but this is a real solid show like most of summer 05 was

There's a really pointless segment with Shane Douglas I really didn't see the point of, and a laughably bad promo by Jay Lethal in the beginning, otherwise I don't have anything really bad to say about this show.

Haven't seen 2nd Anniversary, sorry


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for your opinions McQueen. You seem to have liked the show alot more than the guys at 411.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Looking on IVP Videos and does anybody know what the 'NJPW Sky-Diving J' is? Its under NJPW 1996, the card looks good but I don't think its a tournament as all the wrstlers only appear on the card once...

Can anyone help please as I'm thinking of ordering it?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Chaos how long did your dvds take to come from ivp becasue i was thinking or ordering a couple


----------



## NOAH fan 4 life

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

can anyone tell me if ROH Destiny is any good?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



NOAH fan 4 life said:


> can anyone tell me if ROH Destiny is any good?


It's a solid show but nothing to rush out and get.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm more of a fan of the Destiny show than most so I would suggest you get it, now or later down the track, depending on which shows you already have.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What does IVP mean?


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It's ivpvideos.com


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

This is probably a dumb question but is every DVD from IVP in Japanese. Any in English? Are they all in English? They got some pretty good DVDs. Just wonderin. Maybe I'll order somethin.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> I'm more of a fan of the Destiny show than most so I would suggest you get it, now or later down the track, depending on which shows you already have.


What is the full Destiny Card?? Isn't that the event where Homicide got his shot at the gold?


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Yes it is. 

Richards/Rave
Dempsey/Hagadorn
Del Ray/Haze
Cabana/Pearce/Delirious/Blade
Daniels/Whitmer
Takagi/Reyes
Danielson/Homicide
Aries-Strong/Briscoes


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> ^ Yes it is.
> 
> Richards/Rave
> *Dempsey/Hagadorn*
> *Del Ray/Haze*
> Cabana/Pearce/Delirious/Blade
> Daniels/Whitmer
> Takagi/Reyes
> Danielson/Homicide
> Aries-Strong/Briscoes


Thanks for that, on paper it looks good, i think the weakest matches are the ones i bolded.

I want this one but i sort of don't due to seeing homicide lose! But hopefully he can win it now, Whitmer/Daniels & Gen Next/Briscoes sound really good to me.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> This is probably a dumb question but is every DVD from IVP in Japanese. Any in English? Are they all in English? They got some pretty good DVDs. Just wonderin. Maybe I'll order somethin.


I've had a a few matches that didn't have Japanese Commentary like a match on the Best of Dynamite Kid that was in Stampede in the 80's, one New Japan US match on the best of AmDrag and The best of James Gibson has a few ROH matches. Other than that yeah it's all been in Japanese promotions but I really don't pay alot of attention to the commentary.

Destiny's an OK show hailsabin, but theres better stuff out there, and if you don't want to see Homicide lose title matches stay away from late 2003 shows and 2004 lol.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> Chaos how long did your dvds take to come from ivp becasue i was thinking or ordering a couple


Usually about 5 days and never more than 10 the service is excellent!


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just placed my order for Fight Of The Century and Time To Man Up. Should be here Friday, since I did one-day shipping...


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> I just placed my order for Fight Of The Century and Time To Man Up. Should be here Friday, since I did one-day shipping...


You just now placed your order? I figured for someone who marked so much for FOTC you'd be one of the first people to place an order for it.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos Theory said:


> Usually about 5 days and never more than 10 the service is excellent!


 thanks for the info might pace an order sometime this week



Spartanlax said:


> I just placed my order for Fight Of The Century and Time To Man Up. Should be here Friday, since I did one-day shipping...


i ordered mine first day theywer out hopefully they wil be here by the weekend


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I want to order Fight Of The Century,but i'll wait until a better sale comes up.I say they will do free shipping next.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Forgot to say, I did an order earlier seeing as the $10 DVD sale is on. I ordered 30 DVD's in total, most were $10 and there were a few that were $20 (except Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 1 which was $25). This is what I ordered:

Final Battle 2002
Night of the Champions
Night of the Grudges
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies

And I ordered all the DVD's from All Star Extravaganza II to Survival of the Fittest 2005. And I love the fact that $ = less in £. So instead of about $470 it only cost me £255, seeing as i've been saving for a big order now for a while, as my last order was about 5-6 month's ago before today.

So I cant wait till they arrive sometime next week.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> You just now placed your order? I figured for someone who marked so much for FOTC you'd be one of the first people to place an order for it.


Yeah, mono is a pain in the ass, kinda prevents me from the whole...'ordering on a computer' thing.

Don't worry, FOTC is still in the top five shows this year and should be seen by all.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm going to order Fight Of The Century but I don't think I will be getting Time To Man Up.


----------



## MTQ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

thanxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MTQ said:


> thanxxxxxxxxx


Don't spam randomly like that, or you'll be banned. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



X-Static said:


> Forgot to say, I did an order earlier seeing as the $10 DVD sale is on. I ordered 30 DVD's in total, most were $10 and there were a few that were $20 (except Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 1 which was $25). This is what I ordered:
> 
> Final Battle 2002
> Night of the Champions
> Night of the Grudges
> Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies
> 
> And I ordered all the DVD's from All Star Extravaganza II to Survival of the Fittest 2005. And I love the fact that $ = less in £. So instead of about $470 it only cost me £255, seeing as i've been saving for a big order now for a while, as my last order was about 5-6 month's ago before today.
> 
> So I cant wait till they arrive sometime next week.


Wow big order man I have a lot of those shows myself hope you are very happy when it arrives


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Got TTMU and FOTC today.

I skimmed throuhg TTMU and looks pretty good. They also through in a Styles tribute video at the end of the show which was a very good.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Could anyone give me the complete match listing for the NJPW Super J Cup 94 please stating which matches are first round, quarter final, semi final and final, help would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Super J Cup 1994*​
*Round 1*
Gedo vs. Dean Malenko 
Super Delfin vs. Shinjiro Otani 
Black Tiger II vs. TAKA Michinoku 
El Samurai vs. Masayoshi Motegi 
Ricky Fuji vs. ***** Casas 
Jushin Liger vs. Hayabusa 

*Quarterfinals*
Gedo vs. Super Delfin 
"Wild Pegasus" Chris Benoit vs. Black Tiger 
Great Sasuke vs. El Samurai 
Jushin Liger vs. Ricky Fuji 

*Semifinals*
Chris Benoit vs.Gedo 
Great Sasuke vs. Jushin Liger 

*Finals*
Chris Benoit vs. Great Sasuke


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

UK shows out and TTMU and FOTC just arrived what a day. Am skipping straight the the Joe Vs Danielson match


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I hope it's the buy 3 get 1 free sale today so I can catch up from Generation Now up until Anarchy In The Uk then get three 2005 shows 

Edit:



> *BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE RETURNS!!*
> 
> Back by popular demand is the Ring of Honor Buy 3, Get 1 Free Sale on all ROH DVD's at www.rohwrestling.com. Please read all the details below before placing your order:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free item for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Double DVD sets can not be used as your free selection unless they are the lowest priced item you are ordering.
> *3) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at **http://www.rohwrestling.com/**. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 4) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying.* For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
> 5) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin VHS & DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Wednesday, October 18th at 10pm EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> *Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles.*


*

     
*


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> 1. Matt Sydal vs. Colt Cabana vs. Spud vs. Jonny Storm
> 2. Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave
> 3. BJ Whitmer vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 4. Colt Cabana vs. Chris Hero
> 5. Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki
> 6. Robbie Brookside vs. Chad Collyer (FWA Title Match)
> 7. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
> 8. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title vs. Pure Title Unification Match)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki
> 2. Jonny Storm vs. Jody Fleisch vs. Spud
> 3. Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & Robbie Brookside vs. Chris Hero, Chad Collyer, & Claudio Castagnoli
> 4. Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA (ROH World Title Match)
> 5. Doug Williams vs. Jimmy Rave
> 6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Davey Richards
> 7. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match)


I love the cover art for both shows


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just ordered

Final Battle 2004
Survival Of The Fittest 2005
Final Battle 2005
Generation Now
Time To Man Up
Fight Of The Century
Unified
Anarchy in the UK


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

just ordered 

Unified 
Anarchy In The UK
Round Robin Chalenge III
The Epic Encounter
Night Of The Butcher
Night Of Champions
Wrath Of The Racket
Glory By Honor II

now i only need Round Robin Challenge II & Unscripted and i will have them all


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Round Robin Challenge II you can get from www.1upgames.co.uk - it's listed as £12.99, and postage is only £3.99


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



X-Static said:


> Round Robin Challenge II you can get from www.1upgames.co.uk - it's listed as £12.99, and postage is only £3.99


Thanks for the information i am currently bidding on a copy on ebay but if i don't win it i will definetly get it from there


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Damn I'm desperate to order, but no money means no ROH for me.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

just ordered 

Unified
Anarchy in the UK
DBD 4
Generation Now
Fight of the Century


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I am ordering both UK Shows and two other recent shows. Can someone pick between Generation Next or Fight Of The Century for me please.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ FOTC easily just finished watching the main event and its worth the price of the show alone


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Damn... today I plan on ordering

Anarchy in the UK
Unified
Fight of the Century
Vendetta (I finally to get this)
Final Battle 2005

80 bucks never better spent.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just ordered :

Unifide
Fight Of The Century
Anarchy In The UK
Death Before Dishonor

It will be my last ROH order for quite a while I think.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> *Super J Cup 1994*​
> *Round 1*
> Gedo vs. Dean Malenko
> Super Delfin vs. Shinjiro Otani
> Black Tiger II vs. TAKA Michinoku
> El Samurai vs. Masayoshi Motegi
> Ricky Fuji vs. ***** Casas
> Jushin Liger vs. Hayabusa
> 
> *Quarterfinals*
> Gedo vs. Super Delfin
> "Wild Pegasus" Chris Benoit vs. Black Tiger
> Great Sasuke vs. El Samurai
> Jushin Liger vs. Ricky Fuji
> 
> *Semifinals*
> Chris Benoit vs.Gedo
> Great Sasuke vs. Jushin Liger
> 
> *Finals*
> Chris Benoit vs. Great Sasuke


thanks mate, how comes Benoit & Sasuke went straight to the quarter finals without having first round matches??


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos Theory said:


> thanks mate, how comes Benoit & Sasuke went straight to the quarter finals without having first round matches??


I can't tell you, because if they explained it was in japanese. I think they had byes because they were pretty big names, though.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I can't tell you, because if they explained it was in japanese. I think they had byes because they were pretty big names, though.


Yeah thats pretty much what I assumed, thanks


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If I was only able to pick Vendetta or Final Battle 2005 which should I pick up.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is Joe vs Dragon mostly technical wrestling on FOTC.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Is Joe vs Dragon mostly technical wrestling on FOTC.


Seening I just ordered it I hope not.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Is Joe vs Dragon mostly technical wrestling on FOTC.


It has everything just watch and enjoy.



> If I was only able to pick Vendetta or Final Battle 2005 which should I pick up.


Two good shows but Vendetta stands out to me more with the double main events Dragon/Strong II is one of the best matches ever not just in ROH.


----------



## KENTA

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> If I was only able to pick Vendetta or Final Battle 2005 which should I pick up.


Get FB! Has a ***** Ki/KENTA match and a great undercard.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> If I was only able to pick Vendetta or Final Battle 2005 which should I pick up.


Both are very good shows but Vendetta is slightly better. Vendetta has a ***** Danielson/Strong encounter, a great Daniels/Joe match, a very good 8-Man tag, and a very enjoyable undercard.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> If I was only able to pick Vendetta or Final Battle 2005 which should I pick up.


Again a very tough choice but I would personally go with FB05 as the Low Ki/KENTA match was fucking awesome!


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Is Joe vs Dragon mostly technical wrestling on FOTC.


It's 60 minutes long...it's not going to be a high-flying spectacle...


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow, thank God I put off ordering, now I can get the UK shows as well. W00t! Placing my order tonight.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Even mods double post sometimes. 

*realises he just spammed*


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My God, I didn't even notice...wow, today REALLY has been an off day for me, haha.

I'll go hand my head in shame.


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I need help with my free selction.What is the best show.War of the Wire II or Generation Now or Anarchy in the UK?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



AmEagle said:


> I need help with my free selction.What is the best show.War of the Wire II or Generation Now or Anarchy in the UK?


I've only seen WOTW II and GN and GN is the better show out of the two but you should probably ask someone who has seen all three. However, AITUK doesn't look stronger than GN. They look roughly the same.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



AmEagle said:


> I need help with my free selction.What is the best show.War of the Wire II or Generation Now or Anarchy in the UK?


Hmm, I'd say War Of The Wire II. GN was an extremely solid show, but somewhat disappointing at the same time, with nothing really standing out or 'wowing' me. Nothing below *** and nothing above ****, all in the middle. I mean, that makes it a great show, but War Of The Wire had matches that made you want to buy the DVD, like the main event alone, which is fantastic.

You could flip a coin in this case and not be disappointed, but I'd lean more towards WOTWII. Then again, I haven't seen AITUK, although I just ordered it twenty minutes ago.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

For that guy above:For the matches rated below you could either bump the match rating 1 notch or down one notch for each match. Two solid shows.

War Of The Wire II

1. Jimmy Jacobs vs Trik Davis-**1/4
2. Richards & Clark vs Embassy-***1/4
3. McGuinness vs Cabana-***1.5/4

4. Matt Sydal vs Chris Daniels-***1/2
5. Aries vs Delirious vs Danielson vs Homicide-****
6. Briscoes vs Strong & Evans-***3/4

7. Barbed Wire Match-****1/2

Total-24 1/2* Out Of 35*

Generation Now
Generation Now
1. Delirious vs Castagnoli-**3/4
2. Embassy vs SCS-***
3. Jay Brisoce vs Jimmy Jacobs-***
4. Mark Brisoce vs Homicide-***1/4
5. Gen Now vs Gen Next-****1/4
6. Chris Daniels vs Cage-***1/4
7. Danielson vs McGuinness-***3/4-****

Total-23 1/4*-23 1/2*'s Out Of 35


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos Theory said:


> thanks mate, how comes Benoit & Sasuke went straight to the quarter finals without having first round matches??


Jushin Liger, the booker of the 94 J Cup gave them byes, because he felt they were serious contenders. Or something like that


----------



## Legendary Ora

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey Honor™, in IVPvideos; do they ship to Canada?


----------



## andrew6789

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just ordered:

The 2 UK shows
Fight of the Century
War of the Wire 2

I finally got some money to order some shows and this is my first time ordering roh dvds. I'm looking forward to getting them. How long does it usually take to get them?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Legendary Ora said:


> Hey Honor™, in IVPvideos; do they ship to Canada?


i dont know man.

Im in australia though, and they ship here so i dont see why they wouldnt ship to canada.

Email Chris, the owner of the site, he is very helpful


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have to email Chris because my Best of Muta TCC and Misawa vs Kawada disks don't work , otherwise I've been pleased with everything i've gotten off the site.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
They dont work at all??

You will get a handsome reward for that.

I emailed him once saying that i didnt want money back or anything, but i was just telling him that one match off the Misawa V.1 DVD was missing. I just wanted to tell him so it didnt happen to other people in the future.

He sent me a new Best of Misawa and 2 free dvds for nothing!


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> They dont work at all??
> 
> You will get a handsome reward for that.
> 
> I emailed him once saying that i didnt want money back or anything, but i was just telling him that one match off the Misawa V.1 DVD was missing. I just wanted to tell him so it didnt happen to other people in the future.
> 
> He sent me a new Best of Misawa and 2 free dvds for nothing!


They're just burned DVDs so I imagine they cost next to nothing to make.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



andrew6789 said:


> I just ordered:
> 
> The 2 UK shows
> Fight of the Century
> War of the Wire 2
> 
> I finally got some money to order some shows and this is my first time ordering roh dvds. I'm looking forward to getting them. How long does it usually take to get them?


You ask how long it takes to get them but you don't state where you are from so people can help you.

They take around 7 - 10 days *if* you live in the *UK*.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yay 1000th post 
My Quick Ratings on Generation Now & Fight of the Century

*Generation Now*
Claudio Castignoli vs Delirious - ***
Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinauro vs Ace Steel & Colt Cabana - **3/4
Jay Briscoe vs Jimmy Jacobs w/Lacey - **3/4
Mark Briscoe vs Homicide - ***1/4
Generation Next vs Davey Richards, Jerrelle Clark & Irish Airborne - ****1/4
Christian Cage vs Christopher Daniels - ***1/2
Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness - ****1/4

*Fight of the Century*
Colt Cabana vs Sal Rinauro w/Nana & Rave - **1/4
Shane Hagadorn vs Bobby Dempsey - DUD
Nigel McGuinness vs Jay Lethal vs Claudio Castignoli vs Christopher Daniels - ***1/4
Ultimate Endurance - ***3/4
Steve Corino & Adam Pierce vs Homicide & BJ Whitmer - **1/4
KENTA vs Davey Richards - ***1/2
Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe - ****3/4 or ***** (and i'm leaning towards the latter, but I should rewatch it before I give it a full 5 stars)


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> Jushin Liger, the booker of the 94 J Cup gave them byes, because he felt they were serious contenders. Or something like that


Thanks Honor and what a show they put on in the final!


----------



## andrew6789

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DavidEFC said:


> You ask how long it takes to get them but you don't state where you are from so people can help you.
> 
> They take around 7 - 10 days *if* you live in the *UK*.


Sorry, I forgot to put it. I live in Florida.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow McQueen, I guess Homicide/Whitmer vs Pearce/Corino came off shitty on DVD, wasn't hoping that was the case, 'cause it was awesome live. 

Did they have Corino's pre-match promo on the DVD?! Because that was better than Joe/Danielson.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've watched the first 3 matches on Time To Man Up and they are all in the ***star plus range.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm fucking gutted. I ordered four ROH DVD's yesterday one of them being DBDH. Tonight I got home and I found DBDH on my bed my dad had put it their and I'd ordered it 5 days ago. Gutted. At least I can watch COD. But I could of gotten Generation Now If I'd of known.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> I'm fucking gutted. I ordered four ROH DVD's yesterday one of them being DBDH. Tonight I got home and I found DBDH on my bed my dad had put it their and I'd ordered it 5 days ago. Gutted. At least I can watch COD. But I could of gotten Generation Now If I'd of known.


Just e-mail ROHHelp and cancel your current order.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

That sucks...but not as bad as this.

I STILL haven't placed my order for TTMU, FOTC, AITUK, and Unified. I was supposed to yesterday, but right before my mom got sick and somehow that means I can't use her credit card...I want my freakin' shows! I haven't even ordered my Survivor Series tickets yet...I better get good seats...

That sounds heartless, but my mom is always 'sick', basically a hypchondriac, so it's not like that.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> That sucks...but not as bad as this.
> 
> I STILL haven't placed my order for TTMU, FOTC, AITUK, and Unified. I was supposed to yesterday, but right before my mom got sick and somehow that means I can't use her credit card...I want my freakin' shows! I haven't even ordered my Survivor Series tickets yet...I better get good seats...
> 
> That sounds heartless, but my mom is always 'sick', basically a hypchondriac, so it's not like that.


Use your stealth skills and steal her credit card.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ I would be gutted if it was me and missed out.

I would cancel my order but I want the UK shows s.a.p. I shall be watchin DBDH tomorrow I think  Hopefully it's good.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> ^ I would be gutted if it was me and missed out.
> 
> I would cancel my order but I want the UK shows s.a.p. I shall be watchin DBDH tomorrow I think  Hopefully it's good.


Meh. You'll only have to wait an extra day or two. Waiting that extra day or two beats have two of the same shows but it's up to you.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I might put it on Ebay.


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just ordered Unified,Fight of the Century,Death Before Dishonor IV and War of the Wire II as my free selection.Can't wait for them to arrive.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok i have a few questions right now....

which are the top 3 best out of these shows that have really caught my intrest?

The 100th Show
Death Before Dishonor IV
War Of The Wire II
Generation Now
Time To Man Up
Fight Of The Century
Unified
Anarchy In The UK

so can anybody help me out?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> ok i have a few questions right now....
> 
> which are the top 3 best out of these shows that have really caught my intrest?
> 
> The 100th Show
> Death Before Dishonor IV
> War Of The Wire II
> Generation Now
> Time To Man Up
> Fight Of The Century
> Unified
> Anarchy In The UK
> 
> so can anybody help me out?


-Fight of the Century
-Unified
-Anarchy in the UK

If you plan on buying all 3 I suggest Death Before Dishonor IV or Generation Now as your free choice.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> -Fight of the Century
> -Unified
> -Anarchy in the UK
> 
> If you plan on buying all 3 I suggest Death Before Dishonor IV or Generation Now as your free choice.


Ok thanks a bunch man, Unified really got me interested into it with the card and its good to hear that its one of the best. I have two more questions now....

why does Colt fight twice in that night and is the "unified" title match better or the 2 out of 3 falls match with Nigel vs Danielson??


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Ok thanks a bunch man, Unified really got me interested into it with the card and its good to hear that its one of the best. I have two more questions now....
> 
> why does Colt fight twice in that night and is the "unified" title match better or the 2 out of 3 falls match with Nigel vs Danielson??


Colt was originally booked for the first match. Then at the end of the Whitmore vs Claudio match Hero comes out of the crowd and attacks BJ this brings out Cabana for an inpromptue match.

As for the other one i can't answer it because i haven't seen the 2/3 falls match but i would rate it as there best match up to that point


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> Colt was originally booked for the first match. Then at the end of the Whitmore vs Claudio match Hero comes out of the crowd and attacks BJ this brings out Cabana for an inpromptue match.
> 
> As for the other one i can't answer it because i haven't seen the 2/3 falls match but i would rate it as there best match up to that point


oh ok, god damn talk about a great impromtu match up huh! 

Ok so the 2 out of 3 falls might be better but thanks anyways for the first question bro


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> The 100th Show
> Death Before Dishonor IV
> War Of The Wire II
> Generation Now
> Time To Man Up
> Fight Of The Century
> Unified
> Anarchy In The UK


Fight Of The Century
Unified
Anarchy In The UK

There's a Buy 3, Get 1 Free sale going on at ROH right now, so as your free choice, get either Time To Man Up or Death Before Dishonor IV, or possibly War Of The Wire II. I don't think you'd like Generation Now, knowing your tastes.

EDIT- Just got my order in...now I get to wait 3-5 days! Fun!


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Fight Of The Century
> Unified
> Anarchy In The UK
> 
> There's a Buy 3, Get 1 Free sale going on at ROH right now, so as your free choice, get either Time To Man Up or Death Before Dishonor IV, or possibly War Of The Wire II. *I don't think you'd like Generation Now, knowing your tastes*.


thanks for that, same 3 must be the best be everyones standards.

but how come i won't like GN??


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> thanks for that, same 3 must be the best be everyones standards.
> 
> but how come i won't like GN??


Hard to explain, I just think since I know what matches you are a fan of, and your favorite promotion being PWG, this show won't relate to you that much and not interest you as much as the others. You'd definitely enjoy it, of course, but not as much as DBD IV, WOTWII, or Time To Man Up.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Hard to explain, I just think since I know what matches you are a fan of, and your favorite promotion being PWG, this show won't relate to you that much and not interest you as much as the others. You'd definitely enjoy it, of course, but not as much as DBD IV, WOTWII, or Time To Man Up.


well ok just asking, this might be a tad lower on my list since you said that, i will take your word for it. Even though i do want to see that 8 Man tag with Davey's Gen Now vs Gen Next but WOTW II does intrest me a bit more since i would like to see the Barbed Wire match with Whitmer. Thanks for lettting me know either way.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ugh, what's with the hype around the 8 man tag? Honestly, while it was still a really fun, and good match, I don't see how everyone is calling it so great. There were so many small technical errors/botches, everyone just seemed off and it was awkward nearly the entire match. Other than the double 630/SSP combo, nothing stood out special to me, and I usually love that kinda action (I'm a TNA fan, after all).


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I don't know what it is about BJ I just have no interest him he just bores me.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Ugh, what's with the hype around the 8 man tag? Honestly, while it was still a really fun, and good match, I don't see how everyone is calling it so great. There were so many small technical errors/botches, everyone just seemed off and it was awkward nearly the entire match. Other than the double 630/SSP combo, nothing stood out special to me, and I usually love that kinda action (I'm a TNA fan, after all).


I think it has to do with the fact that it was Generation Next's final match together. I saw it live and it was great. I recently had a chance to see the DVD and I thought it translate very well onto DVD. However, I could be a bit biased since I saw it live.

I thought Generation Now was much better than WOTW II and TTMU. However, it's on par with DBD IV. Pretty much a coin flip between the two.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The Generation Next tag match really isen't all that great. I would give it 3 to 3 1/2 stars only. It wasen't really all that good and seemed to get repeative after awhile. I really enjoyed the main event to that show, though.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Ugh, what's with the hype around the 8 man tag? Honestly, while it was still a really fun, and good match, I don't see how everyone is calling it so great. There were so many small technical errors/botches, everyone just seemed off and it was awkward nearly the entire match. Other than the double 630/SSP combo, nothing stood out special to me, and I usually love that kinda action (I'm a TNA fan, after all).


its probally(sp?) hyped up due to it being Gen Next's last match together dude, i want to see it cause i think it would be good to see. And it involves lots of guys that i like too. This match kinda makes you mad just like the Do Fixer/Blood Gen one huh Spart?



> I don't know what it is about BJ I just have no interest him he just bores me.


well we all like our different guys man, i like BJ and you don't its all cool, hell some people hate Orton but it seems that me and you like him, its just a matter of taste is what it is, nothing more or nothing less.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> its probally(sp?) hyped up due to it being Gen Next's last match together dude, i want to see it cause i think it would be good to see. And it involves lots of guys that i like too. This match kinda makes you mad just like the Do Fixer/Blood Gen one huh Spart?


Still, it didn't even have that 'last match together' feel, really. I didn't even remember that 'till you and Mystery brought it up.

The match and the hype for it doesn't make me mad, since it is a really good match. As was Do Fixer vs Blood Generation. The only problem I had with the latter was how everyone called the: A). Best ROH match ever, B). Best tag match ever, and C). Match Of The Year, when it shouldn't be labeled any of that.

Mystery, I'm really surprised you enjoyed GN more than WOTWII, especially since you went to both live. WOTWII had matches that 'WOW'ed me and the crowd, with the undercard being very solid, almost as solid as GN. GN however had one match that was really, really good, but is easily overshadowed by their previous encounter, and the rest was nothing more than good. Not a bad show at all, a great show, but WOTWII just seemed to be so much more.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I can't wait until Unified arrives next week. I want to see what the last two matches come off like on DVD because they where amazing live.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Still, it didn't even have that 'last match together' feel, really. I didn't even remember that 'till you and Mystery brought it up.
> 
> The match and the hype for it doesn't make me mad, since it is a really good match. As was Do Fixer vs Blood Generation. The only problem I had with the latter was how everyone called the: A). Best ROH match ever, B). Best tag match ever, and C). Match Of The Year, when it shouldn't be labeled any of that.
> 
> Mystery, I'm really surprised you enjoyed GN more than WOTWII, especially since you went to both live. WOTWII had matches that 'WOW'ed me and the crowd, with the undercard being very solid, almost as solid as GN. GN however had one match that was really, really good, but is easily overshadowed by their previous encounter, and the rest was nothing more than good. Not a bad show at all, a great show, but WOTWII just seemed to be so much more.


well thats ok, i will take your word for it on the 8 man, but sadly i personally love that Do Fixer match up, i haven't seen a shit load of ROH matches but that is great, one of my fav tag matches i have seen maybe not the best of one them so don't kill me spart But i did love that match and MOTY, maybe but like i said i don't know i haven't seen that much. should be a canidate though.

Also the atomsphere of the match made it very enjoyable too dude:agree:

What was that match at GN that is underrated??


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm watching the BJ Whitmer and Necro Butcher Barbwire match and this whole show seemed better overall than Generation Now. I usually don't like hardcore matches, but this has been great back and forth match-up.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Mystery, I'm really surprised you enjoyed GN more than WOTWII, especially since you went to both live. WOTWII had matches that 'WOW'ed me and the crowd, with the undercard being very solid, almost as solid as GN. GN however had one match that was really, really good, but is easily overshadowed by their previous encounter, and the rest was nothing more than good. Not a bad show at all, a great show, but WOTWII just seemed to be so much more.


WOTW II was good but was a bit disappointing. I was expecting a lot more from Briscoes vs. Evans/Strong since there last match was so good and was expecting more for Danielson/Delirious/Aries/Homicide. I didn't rate anything on that show except Necro/Whitmer above ****. The undercard was pretty solid but I was extremely disappointed with Nigel/Cabana seeing how their other matches were very good.

GN was a very good show from top to bottom. Nigel/Danielson while not as good as their first encounter was still great (****1/4), the 8-Man tag (***3/4-****), Cage/Daniels was very solid and better than I expected (***1/2-***3/4), and the undercard was in my mind better than WOTW II's. 

Both were very good shows but I enjoyed GN more. Don't know what it is but I love Cleveland shows.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Wow McQueen, I guess Homicide/Whitmer vs Pearce/Corino came off shitty on DVD, wasn't hoping that was the case, 'cause it was awesome live.
> 
> Did they have Corino's pre-match promo on the DVD?! Because that was better than Joe/Danielson.


Yeah the pre-match promo was on the DVD that was great, especially the fat guy and the mocking of GLF's dad, as for the match I just didn't get into it, but it had it moments. I'll need to watch that show again anyways I was pretty tired and probably missing things.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> What was that match at GN that is underrated??


I didn't say anything was underrated, I said the one GREAT match on the show was overshadowed by their previous match, and the match was Danielson vs McGuinness (****, maybe ****1/4). Their first match, IMO, was ****3/4 or so. 

I see what you're saying Mystery, and I agree with a lot of it, like the FCS at WOTWII not being as good, but I absolutely loved Briscoes vs Evans/Strong. Then again, I have yet to see their match at BITW, sadly, so that may be why I liked it so much. See, previous encounters can really make a match better or worse, since you know what they're capable of. Kinda hurts the industry in a way.



> Yeah the pre-match promo was on the DVD


YES! 'Put your shirt on! Put your shirt on!'


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Both were very good shows but I enjoyed GN more. Don't know what it is but I love Cleveland shows.


WOTW II Card-

1. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Trik Davis
2. Davey Richards & Jerelle Clark vs.Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinauro
3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana (Pure Title Match)
4. Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide vs. Austin Aries vs. Delirious (Four Corner Survival)
6. Mark & Jay Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans
7. BJ Whitmer vs. Necro Butcher (No Rope Barbed Wire Match) 

GN Card-

1. Delirious vs. Claudio Castagnoli 
2. Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinuaro vs. Colt Cabana & Ace Steel 
3. Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs 
4. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide 
5. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, Jack Evans, & Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Jerrelle Clark, & Irish Airborne (Generation Next's Last Stand)
6. Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage 
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match) 

on paper i think GN looks better to me, due to the face that the opening match looks great but then looking at the opening match at WOTW II just sounds average. Both shows seem even to me but just by the opening match makes me want to see GN more. But what spart told me, i would wait to get it still.

What was the event that Danielson vs Nigel 2 out of 3 falls happened at? and Was that the first time they fought?

EDIT-Nigel vs Danielson was overshadowed, wow that Gen Next match must have been really hyped up then, i thought Danielson vs Nigel would be talked about a lot more often.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Nothing was better than AmDrag's slip on the rail, he sold that perfectly.

Since were on the subject of how well matches come off differently live than on DVD, when Epic Encounter II is out, I want peoples opinions on the Claudio/Daniels match because I was so busy taunting Claudio with the "Hey" chants (and he was selling it was pissing him off so well, it was actually the most fun match all night) that I forgot almost all the details of the match except the finish lol. So was wondering people's opinion's on it, once it's out.

I don't have WOTW2 yet but Gen Now was a really awesome solid show (probably the most solid full show this year aside from the triple shot shows) just nothing super amazing like everyone says.

Hailsabin1990, Danielson vs McGuinness 2/3 falls was at Epic Encounter II 8/25 in St. Paul, the next show out, I saw it live and it was a great match (I think it will come off better than the Gen Now match on DVD)


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> WOTW II Card-
> 
> 1. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Trik Davis
> 2. Davey Richards & Jerelle Clark vs.Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinauro
> 3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana (Pure Title Match)
> 4. Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal
> 5. Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide vs. Austin Aries vs. Delirious (Four Corner Survival)
> 6. Mark & Jay Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans
> 7. BJ Whitmer vs. Necro Butcher (No Rope Barbed Wire Match)
> 
> GN Card-
> 
> 1. Delirious vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 2. Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinuaro vs. Colt Cabana & Ace Steel
> 3. Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs
> 4. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide
> 5. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, Jack Evans, & Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Jerrelle Clark, & Irish Airborne (Generation Next's Last Stand)
> 6. Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage
> 7. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match)
> 
> on paper i think GN looks better to me, due to the face that the opening match looks great but then looking at the opening match at WOTW II just sounds average. Both shows seem even to me but just by the opening match makes me want to see GN more. But what spart told me, i would wait to get it still.
> 
> What was the event that Danielson vs Nigel 2 out of 3 falls happened at? and Was that the first time they fought?


Danielson/Nigel I was at Weekend of Champions Night 2 and their fourth encounter was at Epic Encounter II. Also on GN were promos from Joe which were great.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Danielson/Nigel I was at Weekend of Champions Night 2 and their fourth encounter was at Epic Encounter II. Also on GN were promos from Joe which were great.


ok thanks again man, i feel stupid asking the question when Nigel/Danielson IV happened since it is in McQueen's sig

Joe cutting promos=Gold damn that makes me want to get it now, but to respect spart and your choices i will get Unified, Anarchy & FOTC as my next ones.

EDIT-thanks for that too McQueen


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> ok thanks again man, i feel stupid asking the question when Nigel/Danielson IV happened since it is in McQueen's sig
> 
> Joe cutting promos=Gold damn that makes me want to get it now, but to respect spart and your choices i will get Unified, Anarchy & FOTC as my next ones.


No need to deprive yourself of a free DVD. I think Spartan and I can agree that DBD IV was a good show and worthy of getting, can't we Spartan? Then you can wait for another sale like this and get GN and WOTW II.


----------



## andrew6789

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm looking forward to seeing Danielson vs Joe at Fight of the Century and Danielson vs Nigel at Unified. I was debating on rather getting GN or WOTW II for my free choice by I ended up getting WOTW II for the barbed wire match since I heard it was really good. I think GN has a better card and I'm thinking I should have got GN instead of WOTW II. I'll get GN next time I order though.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Nothing was better than AmDrag's slip on the rail, he sold that perfectly.


I was laughig so hard at that. He gets everything PERFECT the entire match, dives into the crowd, etc...but fucking up taking a big step. Just funny stuff.

Oh, and every single Joe chant you heard, as started by me and my friend. Did you hear me giving Joe advice the entire match? "C'mon Joe, you got this, reach back and grab his leg Joe, get up man!". I was so into it 



> No need to deprive yourself of a free DVD. I think Spartan and I can agree that DBD IV was a good show and worthy of getting, can't we Spartan? Then you can wait for another sale like this and get GN and WOTW II.


Hell, I'd agree on GN if I thought hailsabin would like it more. But yeah, get Death Before Dishonor IV as your free choice, put the name of the DVD in the 'Special Instructions' part of the checkout. DBDIV > WOTWII and GN, definitely.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> No need to deprive yourself of a free DVD. I think Spartan and I can agree that DBD IV was a good show and worthy of getting, can't we Spartan? Then you can wait for another sale like this and get GN and WOTW II.


yeah by the time christmas rolls around hopefully is the next time i can order again so if they have either the $10 sale or this one then GN or WOTW II are mine. I will most likely get DBD IV with the free choice, whenever i can order it. 

since you guys are talking about how into the matches you guys were at ROH events, during PWG's Threemendous i was so damn into the last 4 matches its not funny, well it is cause i was that damn excited!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> since you guys are talking about how into the matches you guys were at ROH events, during PWG's Threemendous i was so damn into the last 4 matches its not funny, well it is cause i was that damn excited!


I mark like a little school girl when I'm at ROH events. I seriously mark for pretty much everything even if its some crappy student match.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Heh at Epic II, all the guys in my section were crazy, I'm sure I'm in it like 100times, I know i'm in the part with danielson's speech I can see myself in the recap.

Speaking of PWG, anyone know the actual release date of BOLA 2006, I preordered that show quite a while ago and was just wondering when to actually expect it in my mailbox?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> I mark like a little school girl when I'm at ROH events. I seriously mark for pretty much everything even if its some crappy student match.


Same. I mark for Bobby Dempsey, mainly because he was the first wrestler I high-fived in ROH, actually, first wrestler I high-fived ever. Plus, he has a sick Death Valley Driver. I was so, so, SO fuckin' pissed when he lost to Hagadorn in 3 seconds at FOTC. I demand a rematch at 11/25.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

That Segment at FOTC with Hagadorn/Dempsey was retarded, why is it the student I like the least gets pushed damn you hagadorn you still suck, and I agree the Dempsey's own the other student's .


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> I mark like a little school girl when I'm at ROH events. I seriously mark for pretty much everything even if its some crappy student match.


yeah but trust me during the Strong/Perkins match it was pretty quiet(damn fans!) so you can hear me well, i hope, i haven't gotten the DVD yet but really me and my bro & some other guys on the other side were the only ones really into it so yeah.

as for the due date for BOLA, i am not all that sure man, you could just check PWG.com i guess but i don't know either man.

Well i thank you guys for the help and i am out, see ya.

Also McQueen enjoy BOLA but i will totally get that next time i have money!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've seen the Briscoe vs Briscoe match but can someone tell me if Honor Invades Boston is a good show, or is it passable?


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I've seen the Briscoe vs Briscoe match but can someone tell me if Honor Invades Boston is a good show, or is it passable?


It is a really good show with the Briscoe v.s Briscoe match and good Low Ki and AJ Styles match, but if you already seen Styles and Low Ki from Night of Appreciation then this show is passable. Briscoe v.s Briscoe was easily the best match on the card.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How does everyone rate the four way ironman match from Crowning A Champion?


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

MBL I didnt like it. I only got it because I have Road to the Title, Well Ill give it a *** 1/2


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've heard things to the effect the actual Crowning a Champion match was good, but the rest of the show was weak. On paper the show in general doesn't much interest me much but I can't say for certain or not if it's a bad show/match because I haven't seen it.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got questions about two puro DVDs, one I think will be really good and the other I have a question about. How was the Best of Owen Hart 2 disk from IVP? What are some of the better matches from it? The other question is on goldenboy I saw a best of Scott Hall DVD and I was wondering about that. I heard that Hall had a career revival in Japan right before his second stint in the WWE so im curious about this one. Does anyboy have it or has anyone seen Halls Japan work? Is he that much better then before the end of his WCW stint?


----------



## angryWEFposter.

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can somebody please give me an educated rating on these, please?


ROH - Glory by Honor 3
ROH - Final Battle 2004
ROH - unforgettable
ROH - Best of...Austin Aries
ROH - Do or Die 4
ROH - Era of Honor Begins
ROH - Uncencored

Thanks. Let me know what you would personally buy, if given the choice.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



angryWEFposter. said:


> Can somebody please give me an educated rating on these, please?
> 
> 
> ROH - Glory by Honor 3
> ROH - Final Battle 2004
> ROH - unforgettable
> ROH - Best of...Austin Aries
> ROH - Do or Die 4
> ROH - Era of Honor Begins
> ROH - Uncencored
> 
> Thanks. Let me know what you would personally buy, if given the choice.


Ok Don't have Do or Die 4, Era of Honor Begins, or best of Aries (although I've seen about 80% of whats on it and its real good stuff) & I heard Uncensored is not worth the trouble.

Glory By Honor III, not a great show but not terrible its midrange good, Aries vs Punk is good but overshadowed by their DBD III & Weekend of Thunder Night 1 matches, Shelly vs Danielson & Williams vs Joe are also good, but my pic for MOTN is Pure Title Walters vs McGuinness one of the top 3 pure title matches IMO. Show Rating - ***1/4

Final Battle 2004, another midrange good show however this has a few standout matches in Low Ki vs Danielson (not as good as Round Robin but still good like you expect from these 2) & Joe vs Aries is an awesome match should be seen by any ROH fan, honestly if you can find these 2 matches to download thats the best stuff in the show, the rest is hit or miss. Oh and this show features the most embarrassing Fight Without Honor ever. Show Rating - ***1/2

Unforgettable, also should be known as the forgotten great show of 2005, IMO only Manhattan Mayhem, Nowhere to Run, Vendetta & Joe vs Kobashi are better shows from 2005, Main event is good (but overshadowed by Joe/Kobashi the night before) but the real standout match on the show is Strong vs Gibson in what I rate a ****3/4 match, probably Gibson's best ROH match as well (which is saying alot), sadly also his last. Cabana vs Evans is fun and Yang/Daniels is solid better than most of Yangs work in ROH, oh and did I mension Paul Bearer? Show Rating - ****1/4

Hope that helps


----------



## angryWEFposter.

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah thanks rep added...

anyone else help me on these

ROH - Best of...Austin Aries
ROH - Do or Die 4
ROH - Era of Honor Begins


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have The Era Of Honor Begins on VHS and it's definetely worth picking up for the fact that it is the first ever ROH show and is nice to look back on. There was nothing incredibly mind blowing besides the Main Event between Dragon, Low Ki and Daniels which is still one of the greatest ROH matches and arguably the best triple threat match to date but there is also a very solid Crazy/Guerrero match and the 6 Man Elimination match is extremly entertaining if you are into the fast paced spot fest action. Those three matches were worth the price alone IMO, the rest is forgettable and in fact I have forgotten every other match on the card. 

Dragon/Low Ki/Daniels ****1/2 
Super Crazy/Eddie Guerrero ***1/4
6 Man Elimination ***


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



angryWEFposter. said:


> Yeah thanks rep added...
> 
> anyone else help me on these
> 
> ROH - Best of...Austin Aries
> ROH - Do or Die 4
> ROH - Era of Honor Begins


Best Of Austin Aries 'Wrestling Machine' is one of my favorite Best Ofs produced by Ring Of Honor. Every match is really great, even Aries' debut match with a completely dead crowd. It's cool to see Aries progress as a wrestler, because you notice huge improvement in the first match on the DVD and his last. A great buy for any Aries fan. Here's some quick star ratings:

1. Austin Aries vs. Danny Daniels - ***1/2
2. Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuiness vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Rocky Romero - ***3/4
3. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, & Jack Evans vs. Special K - ***1/4
4. Austin Aries, Alex Shelley, & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Stryker, Jimmy Rave, & John Walters - ***3/4
5. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Josh Daniels & John Walters - ***1/2
6. Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson - ****
7. Austin Aries vs. Doug Williams - ***3/4
8. Austin Aries vs. Colt Cabana - ***1/4
9. Austin Aries vs. CM Punk - ***3/4 


Do Or Die's are passable.

MBL hit the nail on the head for Era Of Honor Begins.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Nigel McGuinness before his match at Joe vs Kobashi said:


> You people only like Baseball because you are no good at Cricket


He said something like that anyway.
:lmao 

As some of you have probably noticed I'm watching Joe vs Kobashi well I have a stupid question to ask....

During the first match between Colt Cabana and Double C, Dave Prazak (I think) mentioned that Colt Cabana had originally been booked to face Homicide but they had to cancel the match because all the New York fans threatened to riot if that match took place. 

Is that true?

I can't believe I have just asked that question.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DavidEFC said:


> He said something like that anyway.
> :lmao
> 
> As some of you have probably noticed I'm watching Joe vs Kobashi well I have a stupid question to ask....
> 
> During the first match between Colt Cabana and Double C, Dave Prazak (I think) mentioned that Colt Cabana had originally been booked to face Homicide but they had to cancel the match because all the New York fans threatened to riot if that match took place.
> 
> Is that true?
> 
> I can't believe I have just asked that question.


Haha, nope, just a way to continue Homicide and Cabana's feud without having them wrestle (you'll see how it's continued if you watch Homicide's match). Plus, they were hyping up the NY crowd 'cause a few years ago they actually DID riot when Homicide lost a match...but that's because Corino was taunting the crowd and picking on them (as only he can do) while choking Homicide.

I can't believe you just asked that question


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Haha, nope, just a way to continue Homicide and Cabana's feud without having them wrestle (you'll see how it's continued if you watch Homicide's match). Plus, they were hyping up the NY crowd 'cause a few years ago they actually DID riot when Homicide lost a match...but that's because Corino was taunting the crowd and picking on them (as only he can do) while choking Homicide.
> 
> I can't believe you just asked that question


It's because it confused me when that is all Dave Prazak was talking about during the match and then the camera kept cutting in to the crowd for shots at Homicide's fans. At first I thought it was a work just to continue their feud, but the more Dave Prazak talked about it the more it seemed real. :$

I have turned it off now I just finished watching McGuinness vs Lethal. Will watch the rest of the show later. It's time to do some dinner now.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I watched TTMU and here are my ratings

Danielson/Evans - ***1/4 - ***1/2
Daniels & Sydal/Irish Airborne - ***
Cabana/Castagnoli - ***
Strong & Aries/Homicide & Reyes/Pearce & Whitmer/Embassy - ***
Nigel/Delirious - ***1/4
Briscoes/KENTA & Davey - ***3/4
Joe/Styles - ***1/2

Definately one of the best all around ROH shows this year. I recommend this for purchase.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just got all 30 of my DVD's


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



X-Static said:


> I just got all 30 of my DVD's


Nice guess we won't see much of you for the next week you got a lot of watching to do


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just got ROH Dissension from Ebay for £5.50. I now have got all the 2006 shows that have been released so far.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I received my latest wins of ebay this morning Round Robin Challenge II and Unscripted. 

I know have every ROH show released with Unified and Anarchy In The UK on the way  

Not bad since i only bought my first dvd in July


----------



## angryWEFposter.

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can somebody tell me what The Final Battle 2005 is like? I have seen KENTA vs Low Ki, and it is one of my favorite ROH matches, but how does the rest of the PPV rate?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
Its an extremely good show.

Well worth the price. Solid top to bottom. One of the best must own shows from 2005


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Could someone please give quick match ratings for these ROH shows....

Buffalo Stampede
Weekend Of Thunder Night 1 and 2


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just finished watching my first Dragon Gate Show - June 16th 2006 from IVP videos and I must say I wasn't very impressed at all!

The first 3 matches were all clipped, the first 2 clipped so much there was only about 3 minutes of each shown and the rest of the show was poor, there was some pretty good wrestling but EVERY match on the dvd was almost identical, full of interference and after a while it was actually boring to watch and I almost turned it off!

If anyone else has seen this show or any other Dragon Gate show it would be interesting to see your thoughts, perhaps I was a bit harsh but after seeing them in ROH I just expected more.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> I received my latest wins of ebay this morning Round Robin Challenge II and Unscripted.
> 
> I know have every ROH show released with Unified and Anarchy In The UK on the way
> 
> Not bad since i only bought my first dvd in *July*



:shocked: Holy Shit!


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How much money do you get Platt

Well this is a weird story that I think Honor can help.

I ordered the following from Ivpvideos.com

Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC V.1
Best of Hayabusa: Legacy of V.1(2 Disc)
Best of Hayabusa: The History of (2 disc)
NJPW Super J Cup 1994

I got Legacy of V.2 instead of History of. Along with that the first disc on V.2 Does not work. I'm Emailing the guy.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> How much money do you get Platt


I had alot of money saved up in the bank from Christmas and my birthday plus i sold alot of stuff on ebay and bought alot of the dvds cheap of there.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok so I was watching All Star Extravaganza II earlier, and I was just wondering, does anyone know who was The Weapon Of MASK Destruction that Nana "brought in" to face Jay Lethal?


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I remember hearing somewhere that it was DeVito??^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



X-Static said:


> Ok so I was watching All Star Extravaganza II earlier, and I was just wondering, does anyone know who was The Weapon Of MASK Destruction that Nana "brought in" to face Jay Lethal?


I believe the one at All Star Extravaganza II was Flash Flanigan.

anyways got my best of 90's japan collection, time for some puro


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Freaking sweet. I recieved my FIP order today. I'll probably watch them this weekend after I finish watching FOTC. I'll be sure to give my thoughts and ratings on everything.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Awsome, looking forward to your opinions on Joe/Dragon and the FIP shows seem I was thinking about getting a couple myself.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok, I skipped over everything on FOTC to watch Joe/Danielson. I thought the match was great but didn't live up the 5 star hype the internet gave it. The crowd was great in the beginning and end but sort of died during the match and the final 10-15 mins were a bit disappointing. However, the psychology was great and the match itself was great and is a definate match of the year candidate. At first glance I'd rate it ****3/4 but I'll more than likely watch the match again to see if my opinion changes.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Ok, I skipped over everything on FOTC to watch Joe/Danielson. I thought the match was great *but didn't live up the 5 star hype the internet gave it*. The crowd was great in the beginning and end but sort of died during the match and the final 10-15 mins were a bit disappointing. However, the psychology was great and the match itself was great and is a definate match of the year candidate. At first glance *I'd rate it ****3/4* but I'll more than likely watch the match again to see if my opinion changes.


...I'd say that lives up to the hype, a near-perfect match...

I'll probably change my rating on the match once I see it on DVD.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

is "Nowhere To Run" a soild show to get, mostly want it to have Punk/Rave of course, but i would like to know if it is worth the money. Also same with "The Future Is Now"

Also i finally got my ROH dvds yesterday, great stuff, i still have to finish DBD III but here is my quick 5 star review for Manhatten Mayhem.

Azrieal/Dixie vs Izzy/Deranged-**
Colt Cabana vs Nigel McGuinness*** 1/2
James Gibson vs Black Tiger-*** 2/3
Jacobs/Whitmer vs Strong/Evans(Tag Titles)-*** 2/3
Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal(Pure Title)-****
CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave-*** 1/2
Austin Aries vs Alex Shelley(ROH title)-****
Homicide/Low Ki vs Joe/Lethal-***

that is what i thought of that event, a awesome show:agree:


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Here's my review of The Future Is Now:



Spartanlax said:


> This seems to be a show that gets overlooked a lot and not given the credit it deserves. Personally I felt this is one of the most solid ROH shows out there and a show of the year contender in 05 (which is really hard to be). Some nice brawling, a good multi-man match, CLASSIC singles matches, and a Shane Douglas appearance. This show should be in every ROH fan's collection.
> 
> 1. Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Rave
> 
> This match made sense, coming off the blow-off cage match with Punk, Jimmy wanted to still seem strong by taking on Punk's teammate. The match started off with some hilarious comedy spots from Colt and turned into a basic wrestling match, nothing flashy or anything. The match stayed at a constant pace with only one, maybe two 'big' moves being hit, and never really got into second gear. Luckily it kept a nice length and didn't go overboard. A great ending as well, and the aftermath is hysterical while further getting The Embassy over as heels. A solid opener, funny and some good wrestling going on, but nothing special. **
> 
> 2. Ring Crew Express vs. Carnage Crew (Street Fight)
> 
> Man, this was a pretty cool brawl. The story behind this is that RCE put CC out of work for 90 days by beating them at the Scramble Cage match. CC was pissed because they had to stay home with their nagging wives, not get paid, etc. So basically, CC are drunk and pissed, not a good combo. CC jump RCE right from the start of the match and just lay into them, tossing them into the guardrail, punching them in the head, busting them open and pouring alcohol into the wound. CC literally DOMINATE the first half of this match and just pound on them and hit a Carnage Plex on both Dunn and Marcos, but don't go for the pin. CC then go out of the ring to grab a ladder, but RCE dive out of the ring onto the ladder and wipe everyone out. This marks the comeback by RCE, fighting back with all they got...but CC start fighting back and nail two HUGE spots to secure their victory. It was a basic brawl but it was entertaining, albeit one-sided, and the ending sequence was nothing short of awesome. **
> 
> 3. Six Man Mayhem (Izzy vs Deranged vs Jack Evans vs BJ Whitmer vs Fast Eddie)
> 
> Wow! One of my favorite SMM matches ever, with spots so crazy and innovative I don't know what to call them! This match never has a dull moment and is a COMPLETE spotfest, no wrestling whatsoever, but it's well done and fast paced, certain to excite you throughout the entire match. Crowd was really into this which lots of the chants and cheering which only adds to the already crazy match. To be honest I didn't like the ending only because all the spots during the match already topped it, but it was still pretty cool. A really fun match here. ***
> 
> 4. James Gibson vs Homicide
> 
> Underrated match of the year for 2005 I believe. Now the thing with this match is you'll either love it or hate it. Both men rely on just basic wrestling moves for a little more than twenty minutes, but this match is great. The psychology involved and the selling from both men make this a really believable and hard fought match, you can just feel the emotion radiating from both men during this match. Homicide nails a sick tope conhilo dive onto Gibson in the crowd which has to be seen to believed. Both men work over their neck since their respective finishers focus on that body part, and while some may say this never picked up for their interest, I loved every second of it. Gibson has such a near fall that I wanted to yell at Sinclair (ref) myself, but I held back. The ending was just awesome and I really feel this match deserves the rating I give it. This star rating can easily be argued and some may feel I overrate it, and to be honest I might agree with them on some days, but right now here's my rating: ****
> 
> 5. Shane Douglas promo
> 
> Yeah, Shane is here, in town for the Hardcore Homecoming show the same night. He starts by praising ROH and it's fans and stuff, and then becomes completely inaudible due to the chants. This promo is a mess only because you can barely hear it, and when you can it starts from 'ROH is good' to 'ROH isn't better than the sweat on my balls'. Strange, but sets up for later. Douglas says he chose to come to ROH than work for Vince that night, which started a huge 'LIAR' chant, most knowing he is only in NY for Hardcore Homecoming. No rating.
> 
> 6. CM Punk vs Roderick Strong
> 
> I feel the same way about this as I do Homicide/Gibson. Mostly basic wrestling throughout the entire match but the psychology involved and the emotion from both men kept me glued to the screen. Punk and Strong have some of the best chop exchanges I've ever seen in this match, going back and forth a few times during it. Punk works over the arm of Strong and Strong works over the back of Punk, and the selling is so good you can almost feel the pain yourself (not exaggerating, it seemed legit at times). Leading up to the ending sequence was just phenomenal with everything, but they seemed to slightly botch the end which was semi-disappointing. Punk cuts a great (but sadly semi-short) promo afterwards. On different days I may give different responses, and some may feel I overrated this as the last one, but here it is. ****
> 
> 7. Samoa Joe vs Nigel McGuinness (Pure-title)
> 
> One of the better pure title defenses beyond the shadow of a doubt. It starts off slow with a feeling out proccess as many matches do, but once Nigel pisses Joe off, Joe lands a sick ole kick that sends Nigel flying into a security guard, taking both men over the barricade. Yes, Joe is awesome. Things really start to pick up as it becomes more of a hard hitting contest before Nigel starts to work over the arm (as always) and hits some cool hammerlock moves. If you're a fan of pure matches, this is right up your alley. The ending is great as it is in most ROH matches, and the pacing in this match is near perfection. Props to both men for proving why the Pure Title should still be around today. ***1/2
> 
> 8. Joe/Douglas confrontation
> 
> Yup, Douglas comes back out and Joe is right there to meet him. Blabber blabber blabber, maybe it's my disc/TV but the sound kinda went up and down during this event and right here especially. More crowd cheers and chants made this overall hard to hear, but Douglas ends up putting over ROH and praising it. No idea what made him change his mind, but meh, not one to question Douglas. No rating.
> 
> 9. Austin Aries vs Low Ki (Non-title)
> 
> Damn this was a STIFF, hard hitting matchup and never had a dull moment in it. These two just seemed to go all out with their strikes and comebacks. I really can't say much else, you just have to see this match to believe everything going on during it, this was definitely MOTN (despite it's rating). The ending was REALLY awesome and just makes Punk even more happy (since Punk was scheduled to face Aries for the belt a week after this). ****
> 
> Overall- ****
> 
> Maybe it's just my TV or my disc, but the sound kind of lowered and hightened during entrances and promos, but that's my only real complaint. With three matches that are debateably ****, and other solid, entertaining matches on this show...how can you afford NOT to add this to your DVD collection? Everything on this show kept me watching, and instead of taking a break about halfway through watching a wrestling show, I didn't budge, I didn't pause the show...I just kept watching as I witness some of the best wrestling happening before my eyes. A worthy title for the show itself because this proved why ROH has the best wrestling and the best wrestlers today.


As for Nowhere To Run, it's one of the best ROH shows of 2005, and is a must-have in my opinion. Rave/Punk and Aries/Danielson are both ****+, and the rest of the card is extremely solid as well. Definitely buy both shows if you're interested.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> ...I'd say that lives up to the hype, a near-perfect match...
> 
> I'll probably change my rating on the match once I see it on DVD.


I think it has to do with being there live. Matches always seem better live and I'm sure this match is no different. I'm sure that had I seen it live I probably would've given it 5 stars at the time.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> As for Nowhere To Run, it's one of the best ROH shows of 2005, and is a must-have in my opinion. Rave/Punk and Aries/Danielson are both ****+, and the rest of the card is extremely solid as well. Definitely buy both shows if you're interested.


ok thats good to hear, i only really asked about TFIS because of the main event and the CC vs RCE match(i saw that INSANE ladder spot), NTR is one that i am interested in, that is going on my list for sure now, thanks dude.

So far my list for next ROH shows to get:

1. Unified
2. Nowhere To Run(connects with the ones i have)
3. Joe vs Punk II
4. Steel Cage Warfare(If that is the one with Gen Next vs Embassy Cage Match?)
5. Fight Of The Century
6. Reborn-Stage I(I belive, with SCS winning the tag belts)
7. Supercard Of Honor
8. Tournament of The Super Juinors 05
9. Survival Of The Fittest 06 (when it comes out)
10. Death Before Dishonor IV


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> ok thats good to hear, i only really asked about TFIS because of the main event and the CC vs RCE match(i saw that INSANE ladder spot), NTR is one that i am interested in, that is going on my list for sure now, thanks dude.
> 
> So far my list for next ROH shows to get:
> 
> 1. Unified
> 2. Nowhere To Run(connects with the ones i have)
> 3. Joe vs Punk II
> 4. Steel Cage Warfare(If that is the one with Gen Next vs Embassy Cage Match?)
> 5. Fight Of The Century
> 6. Reborn-Stage I(I belive, with SCS winning the tag belts)
> 7. Supercard Of Honor
> 8. *Tournament of The Super Juinors 05*
> 9. Survival Of The Fittest 06 (when it comes out)
> 10. Death Before Dishonor IV


Let me just tell you that that tournament was bull s**t. Especially the winner. It had some good matches but the winner just pissed me off. That Aries/Homicide match was awesome though.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> Let me just tell you that that tournament was bull s**t. Especially the winner. It had some good matches but the winner just pissed me off. That Aries/Homicide match was awesome though.


well that sucks to hear, is it just because you don't like who won or was it really a bad event? Also i wanted it too because Black Tiger(Rocky Romero) does well and Whitmer & Jacobs win the tag belts there too. But can you answer my question.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It wasn't a bad event. I just didn't like the winner of the tourney. Here's some ratings.

Bryan Danielson vs. Spanky - ****
Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Soldier B - **1/2
Alex Shelley vs. Black Tiger - Haven't watched yet...
James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/4
CM Punk/Colt Cabana vs. Embassy - **
Tag Team Scramble - Haven't watched yet...
BJ Whitmer/Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe/Jay Lethal - ***1/2
Winner of Danielson/Spanky vs. Shelley/Black Tiger - ***1/2
Winner of Gibson/Strong vs. Sydal/Dragon Soldier B - *3/4
Finals - ***
Aries vs. Homicide - ****1/4

*NOTE: I'm gonna rewatch this show and give you full ratings, a few will probably change...*


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> It wasn't a bad event. I just didn't like the winner of the tourney. Here's some ratings.
> 
> Danielson vs. Spanky - ***3/4
> Sydal vs. Dragon Soldier B - **1/2
> Shelley vs. Black Tiger - ** IMO - Good if you like a lot of submissions.
> Gibson vs. Strong - ***3/4
> Punk/Cabana vs. Embassy - ** That match was pothetic. Really bad.
> Tag Title match - ***1/2 Wasn't too bad. Nothing special though.
> Winner of Danielson/Spanky vs. Shelley/Black Tiger - ***1/2 Another solid match
> Winner of Gibson/Strong vs. Sydal/Dragon Soldier B - *3/4 Nothing else to say.
> Finals - *** Once again, didn't like the winner.
> Aries vs. Homicide - ****1/2 Loved it. Easily MOTN.


thanks for that, it seems like an average show with a few really good ones thrown in there, at least Homicide vs Aries was good, just made who won though! well i have a thought in my head as i know who won the tournament. but i won't say it here to spoil it for some people, i think it still looks good though.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hailsabin, do not, I repeat do NOT buy Reborn: Stage One...the only good match on their is SCS vs Briscoes, and you could find that match in the multimedia section to save yourself $10-20.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Hailsabin, do not, I repeat do NOT buy Reborn: Stage One...the only good match on their is SCS vs Briscoes, and you could find that match in the multimedia section to save yourself $10-20.


Really! Wow i never thought an ROH show could be that bad. Well ok i will take your word for it, i will just get the ROH show with Briscoes vs SCS 2 Out Of 3 Falls instead and put it on my list. 

What made it really bad man, boring matches, horrible promos, lots of botch spots???

1. Ace Steel vs. BJ Whitmer
2. Justin Credible & Masada vs. Shawn Daivari & Delirious
3. Nigel McGuiness vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Rocky Romero vs. Austin Aries (Four Corner Survival Match)
4. Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson
5. Ricky Reyes vs. Danny Daniels
6. Jack Evans & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Alex Shelley vs. The Carnage Crew vs. Dunn & Marcos (Tag Team Scramble Match)
7. Samoa Joe vs. Matt Stryker (ROH World Title Match)
8. Briscoe Brothers vs. CM Punk & Colt Cabana (ROH Tag Team Title Match) 

to me the show doesn't look that bad.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It's not that bad of a show to be honest, but again, there's SO much better shows out there. This is at the bottom of the list for shows you want to own...near the very bottom. Again, has good matches on it, but not good enough to warrant a purchase over other shows, such as Ring Of Homicide.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> It's not that bad of a show to be honest, but again, there's SO much better shows out there. This is at the bottom of the list for shows you want to own...near the very bottom. Again, has good matches on it, but not good enough to warrant a purchase over other shows, such as *Ring Of Homicide*.


Well i will still hold off on it then, like i said i only really wanted it for Punk winning the tag titles, so i don't mind. 

With Ring Of Homicide, is that one of the top best like next to Manhatten Mayhem or something?, i always hear about that one too, doesn't Homicide like fight in another Impromtu match up there?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Buy the show on VHS. That's what I did.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Well i will still hold off on it then, like i said i only really wanted it for Punk winning the tag titles, so i don't mind.
> 
> With Ring Of Homicide, is that one of the top best like next to Manhatten Mayhem or something?, i always hear about that one too, *doesn't Homicide like fight in another Impromtu match up there?*


Yeah, he faces Necro Butcher. Another chair throwing massacre.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Well i will still hold off on it then, like i said i only really wanted it for Punk winning the tag titles, so i don't mind.
> 
> With Ring Of Homicide, is that one of the top best like next to Manhatten Mayhem or something?, i always hear about that one too, doesn't Homicide like fight in another Impromtu match up there?


Ring Of Homicide isn't quite Manhattan Mayhem...but it's still freakin' awesome. Danielson/Delirious is quite possibly the best underdog matches I have ever seen, and it holds a special place in my heart (huge Delirious mark + I was there live). The main event is a great brawl, combining like three matches into one, insane stuff including a chair riot. The rest of the card is great as well, and definitely has the comedy match of the year as Cabana faces Kikitaro.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Ring Of Homicide isn't quite Manhattan Mayhem...but it's still freakin' awesome. Danielson/Delirious is quite possibly the best underdog matches I have ever seen, and it holds a special place in my heart (huge Delirious mark + I was there live). The main event is a great brawl, combining like three matches into one, insane stuff including a chair riot. The rest of the card is great as well, and definitely has the comedy match of the year as *Cabana faces Kikitaro*.


oh shit really, i love Kikitaro! Gotta see that, that is going on my list now. 

Homicide vs Butcher should be insane and I totally forgot about Delirous vs Danielson! I love Delirous, wished he would have won At least he won SOTF this year. Thanks man and this looks really great.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> ok thats good to hear, i only really asked about TFIS because of the main event and the CC vs RCE match(i saw that INSANE ladder spot), NTR is one that i am interested in, that is going on my list for sure now, thanks dude.
> 
> So far my list for next ROH shows to get:
> 
> 1. Unified
> 2. Nowhere To Run(connects with the ones i have)
> 3. Joe vs Punk II
> 4. Steel Cage Warfare(If that is the one with Gen Next vs Embassy Cage Match?)
> 5. Fight Of The Century
> 6. Reborn-Stage I(I belive, with SCS winning the tag belts)
> 7. Supercard Of Honor
> 8. Tournament of The Super Juinors 05
> 9. Survival Of The Fittest 06 (when it comes out)
> 10. Death Before Dishonor IV


For anyone interested in my opinion
Best of the American Super Jr's Tournament, Stalemate, Manhattan Mayhem, The Final Showdown, & Nowhere to Run from Spring-Summer 2005 is argueably the best 5 show run in ROH History, only thing I can really think to compare is the last 5 Milestone shows, all 5 shows are pretty damn good.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
Really? Ive heard that best of american super juniors is possibly one of the worst shows in ROH history?


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I havent seen the show for ages (I used to download ROH shows a while ago, before I started to buy the DVDs) but from what I remember I didnt really like Best of the American Super Jr's Tournament when I first watched it. I havent watched the DVD yet either, so i cant say whether its a good show or not.

I watched Final Battle 2004 and It All Begins yesterday, and I never realised how much of a funny team Corino & Punk were.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I really liked Best of the American Super Jrs with the exception of the Dragon Soldier B(Kendo Kashin) matches. AmDrag vs Spanky is just awesome, I say it a Must See match, Romero as Black Tiger makes a great showing (Romero + Shelly = technical goodness), Strong & Gibson have a great match and they do a great job of telling a story about Strong as Aries insurance policy out to destroy Gibson's back due to the fact Gibson at that point was undefeated and going for the title at the next show. There's a somewhat useless scramble like most are but its ok as far as scrambles go. Punk asks Cabana's help in a No DQ brawl with the embassy, that sees punks goal once again dashed due to the embassy's strength in numbers. Whitmer and Jacobs prove even though they are a replacement team for Maff/Whitmer they can get past Joe/Lethal in a pretty decent underdog tag title match, and Aries & Homicide have a great Title bout that even manages to elevate the ongoing AmDrag/Homicide fued.

I personally think its a great show but theres a lot of shit going on as well as the whole involvement of Dragon Soldier B in the tournament puts people off on this show.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^
Fair enough.

Have you recieved your best of 90s set yet?

If yes, what you think of Koji VS El Samurai


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ I really need to get my hands on that match.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I wish i could rip it off my dvd for ya, but i dont know how 

I probably dont even have a good enough computer to do so


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^
> Fair enough.
> 
> Have you recieved your best of 90s set yet?
> 
> If yes, what you think of Koji VS El Samurai


As a matter of fact Honor I got it last night, I haven't watched Koji/Samurai yet but I found it, thing is it looks as if the beginning of the match is clipped off, is that when Koji does whatever he does to get heel heat? I hope not.

In fact I will watch it right now.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My DVD's come today so I will be watching Unified again this afternoon


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> As a matter of fact Honor I got it last night, I haven't watched Koji/Samurai yet but I found it, thing is it looks as if the beginning of the match is clipped off, is that when Koji does whatever he does to get heel heat? I hope not.
> 
> In fact I will watch it right now.


nothing is clipped..... 

all that is clipped at the start is one lock up and Koji going right for the leg.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DavidEFC said:


> My DVD's come today so I will be watching Unified again this afternoon


:shocked: i ordered mine at the exact same time and mine didn't come today


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> nothing is clipped.....
> 
> all that is clipped at the start is one lock up and Koji going right for the leg.


I guess not, I was just worried cause its right at the beginning of one of the discs so I though something was cut off cause right away. Koji just snapmares him and starts on the leg like you said. Well at first it just seemed like a really good technical match up with Kanemoto just destroying Samurai's leg, but it really heated up after Kanemoto got frustrated and made his big heel move then the match turned into something special.
Reverse Frankenstieners = marking out 

Match Rating + El Samurai's mullet = *****


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm about to watch the final half of DBDH IV! Hope COD lives up to the billing!


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I guess not, I was just worried cause its right at the beginning of one of the discs so I though something was cut off cause right away. Koji just snapmares him and starts on the leg like you said. Well at first it just seemed like a really good technical match up with Kanemoto just destroying Samurai's leg, but it really heated up after Kanemoto got frustrated and made his big heel move then the match turned into something special.
> Reverse Frankenstieners = marking out
> 
> Match Rating + El Samurai's mullet = *****


i dont want to mention what the heel move was.............. but how fucking awesome was it? Just placed so well. When i saw it for the first time i was like, oh shit thats really fucking bad. ...., best type of heel heat, the type that really makes you hate someone.

The crowd was into it, but when THAT happened they just went bananas.

Not to mention following up THAT with the reverse frankenstiener off the top rope made it look like Koji was literally trying to kill him.

Awesome fucking match


----------



## angryWEFposter.

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can somebody give me a rating on each match on Final Battle 2005, please?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
Sure.

KENTA VS Low Ki --- ****3/4
Danielson VS Marafuji --- ****
Aries / Strong VS Rinauro / Malmaluke --- ***1/4
Reyes VS Andrews --- 3/4*
Lethal VS Joe Vs Daniels VS Whitmer --- ***1/4
Shelly VS Corino --- **1/2
McGuiness VS Castegnoli --- **1/2
Cabana VS Azraeil --- *3/4
Rave VS Milano Connection AT --- ***1/2

very good show overall. Top 5 shows for that year


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Unified quick ratings*

I was there live and I have just watched the DVD. I might be biast, also this is the first time I have ever rated matches so don't flame me if my ratings are not the same of yours when you watch it.

Out of 5 stars

Colt Cabana vs Jonny Storm vs Matt Sydal vs Spud **1/2

Jimmy Rave vs Davey Richards ***1/2

Claudio Castognoli vs BJ Whitmer ** 1/2

Colt Cabana vs Chris Hero **3/4

Doug William + Jody Fleisch vs SUWA + Go Shiozaki ***

Robbie Brookside vs Chad Collyer 1/2

Austin Aries + Roderick Strong vs Jay + Mark Briscoe **** 1/2 - 3/4

Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness *****


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Half a star for Brookside/Collyer? It's really that bad?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Half a star for Brookside/Collyer? It's really that bad?


The crowd was dead apart from the annoying little kids. I just wasn't in to the match which is a shame because I had high expectations for it with Robbie Brookside being from my hometown.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Half a star for Brookside/Collyer? It's really that bad?


you could possibly bump it up to 1 star but it just didn't deliver and the crowd was dead throughout the only time the whole night the crowd was silent


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just watched the four corner survival match again and I got to change it from **1/2 to ***

That makes everyone think that my ratings are more unreliable than before now :$


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sweet. Yesterday I got my FIP order and today I got my England shows. I probably won't watch until this weekend though seieng how I still have to watch FOTC and FIP.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok i finished DBD III last night(watched it again today too) and here is what i thought of it with my 5 star ratings, also please don't flame, i have only have two ROH shows

Whitmer/Jacobs vs Eddie/Rave(Tag Titles)-**(pretty dissapointing the first time but second time seemed a lot better)

Carnage Crew vs Ring Crew Express(Anything Goes)-**

Cabana vs Joe(Pure Title)-*** 2/3

Styles vs Williams-***(only watched once so far but the score might be higher if i watch it again)

Lacey's Angels vs Strong/Evans-*** 1/2(a tad sloppy from Izzy & Deranged but still very enjoyable)

Nigel vs Azrieal vs Homicide vs Gibson(4 Corner Survival)-*** 3/4 or ****

Lethal vs Low Ki-*** 1/2 (kinda starts off slower with Ki doing most of the work but really gets good towards the end)

CM F'N Punk vs Austin Aries(ROH Title)-**** 1/2

CM Punk/Daniels Promo-*****

That is what i thought of the event, i loved it really and thought it was a very solid show.

Also I saw Supercard Of Honor on EBay for $9.55 and i am so getting it!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have to agree with some of your ratings hailsabin, the only matches I enjoyed were Punk Vs Aries, The 4 Corner Survival Match and the Punk promo. I'll have to watch that show again.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Daniels promo has no real rhyme or reason to it, it starts off with him talking about coming back to ROH and going to beat Punk....to how he works hard in life? Wtf? Still, he kept me interested and listening. Punk however, had the best heel turn promo I've seen for some time. Best one of 2005 at least.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I loved how Punk turned heel during the promo. He started off praising the ROH title, starts giving his speech. Then, when he starts with the story of the old man and the snake, I remember thinking "is he? no, or maybe...". Then he declares that he is the devil himself and has decieved them all. I was like "oh shit, he did!".


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Daniels promo has no real rhyme or reason to it, it starts off with him talking about coming back to ROH and going to beat Punk....to how he works hard in life? Wtf? Still, he kept me interested and listening. Punk however, had the best heel turn promo I've seen for some time. Best one of 2005 at least.


yeah it does jump around though, but i still thought it was good, only got 5 star cause i combined it with the Punk one God that was good, my sister was talking to me while it was going to happen and i told her to shutup cause i wanted to hear it:agree: oh yeah thats true.

plus also i am sort of new to ROH(even though i have seen my fare share of matches) so if you guys think my scores are really off....well sorry but that is what i think about DBD III, not i really would like to see DBD I, II & IV next.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just finished FOTC and here are my ratings.

Cabana/Rinauro - **3/4
Hagadorn/Dempsey - N/R
McGuinness/Lethal/Daniels/Claudio - ***1/4
Strong & Aries/Sydal & Evans/Briscoes/Irish Airborne - ***1/4
Homicide & Whitmer/Pearce & Corino - ***
KENTA/Davey - ****1/4
Danielson/Joe - ****3/4

Overall the show was good. The final two matches were great and the undercard was solid. I have a hard time placing this show in the top 5 of shows this year. I'd probably place it somewhere around 6-7.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

-Mystery- hurry up and watch Unified, I want to see how you rate it.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DavidEFC said:


> -Mystery- hurry up and watch Unified, I want to see how you rate it.


I hope to get to Unified today but I'm not sure if I'll be able to seeing how I have to go to my doctor to get my broken thumb checked out. Hopefully I get lucky a third day in a row and get my TPI 2006 order.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Unified is here at last time to relive that great night and see if i can see myself will do the same as David and do a star rating once i've finished it


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My TTMU, FOTC, Unified, and AITUK DVDs arrived today, and since I'm home sick with nothing to do...expect full reviews of Unified, AITUK, and FOTC up ASAP.

Wow, tons of abbreviations, eh?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> My TTMU, FOTC, Unified, and AITUK DVDs arrived today, and since I'm home sick with nothing to do...expect full reviews of Unified, AITUK, and FOTC up ASAP.
> 
> Wow, tons of abbreviations, eh?



can't wait to see what you think of Unified im halfway through it now and so far it lives up to how it was live and im on camera alot


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> My TTMU, FOTC, Unified, and AITUK DVDs arrived today, and since I'm home sick with nothing to do...expect full reviews of Unified, AITUK, and FOTC up ASAP.
> 
> Wow, tons of abbreviations, eh?


My order of Unified and Anarchy in the UK came in yesterday the double main events for Unified is fucking amazing and it had a solid undercard. I'm going to watch the other show after Smackdown tonight.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm almost finished watching FIP's 'Strong vs. Evans'. I'm currently at the main event and I'll be sure to have my match ratings up as soon as I finish watching. Man, I need to stay home from school more often.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> I'm almost finished watching FIP's 'Strong vs. Evans'. I'm currently at the main event and I'll be sure to have my match ratings up as soon as I finish watching. Man, I need to stay home from school more often.


Not too often though...I've missed the past 7 days due to illness and it's been the most boring time of my life. I ran out of DVDs to watch after Day 2....


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Did anyone else spot the mistake on the Unified dvd in the video package it states Nigel won the title at Dragon Gate Challenge when he actually won it at Dragon Gate Invasion









and that shows just how good the show was if thats the only fault i can find


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^
Everybody fucks up sometime.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Strong vs. Evans*
Evans/Armoni - *
Rance, Delay, & Blanco/Heartbreak Express & Chavis - **
Aries/Clark - ***
Danielson/Fury - ***1/4
Black Market/Masked Fippers # 9 & 10 - *1/4
Mamaluke/Rave - ***1/4-***1/2
Madison & Stevens/Cabana & Rinauro - **3/4
Strong/Evans - ****

Overall this was the best all around FIP show I've ever seen. Just an excellent show (by FIP standards) from top to bottom. Usually the undercard is sometimes suspect but this undercard definately delivered. I highly recommened this show for purchase and at $15 this is a steal.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Strong vs. Evans
> Evans/Armoni - *
> Rance, Delay, & Blanco/Heartbreak Express & Chavis - **
> Aries/Clark - ***
> Danielson/Fury - ***1/4
> Black Market/Masked Fippers # 9 & 10 - *1/4
> Mamaluke/Rave - ***1/4-***1/2
> Madison & Stevens/Cabana & Rinauro - **3/4
> Strong/Evans - ****
> 
> Overall this was the best all around FIP show I've ever seen. Just an excellent show (by FIP standards) from top to bottom. Usually the undercard is sometimes suspect but this undercard definately delivered. I highly recommened this show for purchase and at $15 this is a steal.


Thanks for the star review Mystery I've heard from some that the Jay Fury/Dragon match up was the match of the night I have to check this DVD out it looks better then the average FIP show.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Unfied * ratings

this is my first time reviewing a show so here goes

Colt Cabana vs Jonny Storm vs Matt Sydal vs Spud ***1/2

Jimmy Rave vs Davey Richards ****

Claudio Castognoli vs BJ Whitmer **3/4

Colt Cabana vs Chris Hero ***

Doug William + Jody Fleisch vs SUWA + Go Shiozaki ***

Robbie Brookside vs Chad Collyer *

Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Jay & Mark Briscoe ****3/4 (easily the best tag match i've seen)

Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness ***** (gets better everytime i see it)


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Star ratings for TTMU and FOTC. Each match can Be Brought Up Or Down A Star Notch

Time To Man Up
1. Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans-***1/2
2. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs Irish Airborne-***1/4
3. Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli-***1/4
4. ROH World Tag Team Title Ultimate Endurance Match-***
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Delirious-***1/4
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards-****
7. Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles-?



Fight Of The Century

1. Colt Cabana vs Sal Rinauro w/Nana & Rave - **
2. Shane Hagadorn vs Bobby Dempsey-1/4*
3. Nigel McGuinness vs Jay Lethal vs Claudio Castignoli vs Christopher Daniels -***1/4
4. Ultimate Endurance -***1/2
5. Steve Corino & Adam Pierce vs Homicide & BJ Whitmer -? 
6. KENTA vs Davey Richards-****1/4
7. Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe - *****

Edited the mark for Evans-Dragon by putting it down 1/4*.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just ordered the following from ivpvideos.com:

-NOAH 01/22/2006 (KENTA vs. Marujfuji)
-Toryumon 07/02/2006 (No Rope Death Match: CIMA vs. Magnitude Kishiwada)
-NJPW 02/19/2006 (Tiger Mask vs. Black Tiger)
-NOAH 08/13/2006 (Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Takashi Sugiura vs. Minoru Fujita & Ikuto Hidaka)
-Toryumon 04/23/2006 (Open the Dream Gate Title: Susumu Yokosuka vs. Ryo Saito)

How was these shows? Will give rep.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Unified is a fucking awesome show and I haven't even seen the main event yet. Gonna watch it early tomorrow or late tomorrow. First day of work.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Star ratings for TTMU and FOTC. Each match can Be Brought Up Or Down A Star Notch
> 
> Time To Man Up
> 1. Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans-***1/2
> 2. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs Irish Airborne-***1/4
> 3. Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli-***1/4
> 4. ROH World Tag Team Title Ultimate Endurance Match-***
> 5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Delirious-***1/4
> 6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards-****
> 7. *Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles-?*
> 
> 
> 
> Fight Of The Century
> 
> 1. Colt Cabana vs Sal Rinauro w/Nana & Rave - **
> 2. Shane Hagadorn vs Bobby Dempsey-1/4*
> 3. Nigel McGuinness vs Jay Lethal vs Claudio Castignoli vs Christopher Daniels -***1/4
> 4. Ultimate Endurance -***1/2
> *5. Steve Corino & Adam Pierce vs Homicide & BJ Whitmer -? *
> 6. KENTA vs Davey Richards-****1/4
> 7. Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe - *****
> 
> Edited the mark for Evans-Dragon by putting it down 1/4*.


how come those have no ratings?? did you not finish it or something? 

also is Unified the best Nigel vs Danielson match??


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> how come those have no ratings?? did you not finish it or something?
> 
> also is Unified the best Nigel vs Danielson match??



I've seen them all except the 2/3 falls at Epic Encounter 2 and in my opinion the Unified match is the best


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Holy shit, Danielson finally won me over on saying what a fucking awesome wrestler he is. McGuinness vs Dragon 3 is one of my favouirtie matches ever, and this is coming from a spot monkey fan.


----------



## andrew6789

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just got my DVDs yesterday and just finished watching Unified. Awesome show. This is my first time rating a show too so here are my ratings for Unified.

Matt Sydal vs. Colt Cabana vs. Spud vs. Jonny Storm - ***
Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave - ****
BJ Whitmer vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ** 3/4
Colt Cabana vs. Chris Hero - ***
Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki - ***
Robbie Brookside vs. Chad Collyer - * 1/2
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe - **** 1/2 
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - **** 3/4

I'm between **** 3/4 and ***** for Danielson vs Nigel. 

Awesome show and great matches. I highly recommend this show.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Unified
1. Matt Sydal vs. Colt Cabana vs. Spud vs. Jonny Storm-***1/4
2. Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave-***3/4
3. BJ Whitmer vs. Claudio Castagnoli-***
4. Colt Cabana vs. Chris Hero-***
5. Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki-***1/4
6. Robbie Brookside vs. Chad Collyer-Fast Forwarded until last 2 minutes so no rating for me!
7. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe-****3/4
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness-*****

25 Out of 35 Stars not counting match 6.
Seven matches over ***

vs

Dragon Gate Challenge
1. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana-** 
2. Ricky Reyes vs. Chad Collyer-**
3. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs-****
4. Jimmy Yang vs. Ryo Saito-***
5. Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious-***1/4
6. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Shane Haggadorn-*
7. A.J. Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi-***3/4
8. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, & Jack Evans vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino-****1/2 
9. Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe-***3/4

27.25 Out of 45 stars
6 Matches over ***


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Much like FOTC I skipped through the Unified card to watch the main event. At this moment words can't describe what I just watched. Nigel/Danielson III is simply amazing and the crowd was just about as amazing as the match. Now, up until the point where Nigel was getting his head rammed into the ring post I didn't feel this was a ***** match. However, those final 5 mins were the best 5 mins I've ever seen and those 5 mins boosted the match rating to *****. In conclusion, Danielson/Nigel III was one of the best matches I've ever seen and reminds me just why I love pro wrestling. Also, Danielson/Nigel III is the first match this year I've given ***** and is the front runner for match of the year.

I can't freaking wait to see these guys go an hour.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Much like FOTC I skipped through the Unified card to watch the main event. At this moment words can't describe what I just watched. Nigel/Danielson III is simply amazing and the crowd was just about as amazing as the match. Now, up until the point where Nigel was getting his head rammed into the ring post I didn't feel this was a ***** match. However, those final 5 mins were the best 5 mins I've ever seen and those 5 mins boosted the match rating to *****. In conclusion, Danielson/Nigel III was one of the best matches I've ever seen and reminds me just why I love pro wrestling. Also, Danielson/Nigel III is the first match this year I've given ***** and is the front runner for match of the year.
> 
> I can't freaking wait to see these guys go an hour.


Agreed. This is now my MOTY. Now i'm thinking of bringing down Joe vs AD down to ****3/4 because AD vs MCGuinness I liked much more!


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm even more anxious to get my order now after hearing what you guys think about Unified.Hopefully I get the shows early next week.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The opening match of Anarchy In The UK is Awesome. Have to leave for work in 10 min.


----------



## smalls5791

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone know where I can find a cheap, "Best of Muta" dvd on the internet? I looked on IVP and I didn't find anything. I'll check out smartmarks later on today.But if there are any other distributors, please let me know, thanks.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> The opening match of Anarchy In The UK is Awesome. Have to leave for work in 10 min.


I thought that match went on to long because I woke up during the 6 man tag team match. It's the first time I have ever fell asleep watching ROH :$


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I've seen them all except the 2/3 falls at Epic Encounter 2 and in my opinion the Unified match is the best


ok cool, god since all of you guys are talking about the Nigel/Danielson match and it makes me really want to see it! God that has to be good, i am also intrested to see Double C vs Whitmer too(just some of my favs).

How long is the Unified match up? Is it no time limit so it can go over 60 min or what?

Also i don't know if anybody has any FIP dvds but the early ones are only $10 and do you think i should get one & are they worth the price?(not like its much)


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



smalls5791 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a cheap, "Best of Muta" dvd on the internet? I looked on IVP and I didn't find anything. I'll check out smartmarks later on today.But if there are any other distributors, please let me know, thanks.


IVP has 5 Volumes of 'Best Of Muta' and a TCC Best of Keiji Mutoh so you couldn't have looked that thoroughly and they are very cheap, here is the link:

http://new.ivpvideos2.com/index.php?cPath=22_24


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> ok cool, god since all of you guys are talking about the Nigel/Danielson match and it makes me really want to see it! God that has to be good, i am also intrested to see Double C vs Whitmer too(just some of my favs).
> 
> *How long is the Unified match up?* Is it no time limit so it can go over 60 min or what?
> 
> Also i don't know if anybody has any FIP dvds but the early ones are only $10 and do you think i should get one & are they worth the price?(not like its much)


The match went 30 minutes


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> The match went 30 minutes


ok thanks platt, i thought they would have gone a lot longer but i know it still will kick ass.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DavidEFC said:


> I thought that match went on to long because I woke up during the 6 man tag team match. It's the first time I have ever fell asleep watching ROH :$


I thought it was going to be a bad match and it was kinda bland in the first half of the match but I really enjoyed the second half of it. At first I though it was going to be boring too, I fast forwarded to the end of the match to see how much time it was going to get and I'm like shit this match goes over 20 it going to be long and boring but it ended up pretty exciting.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well, I decided to watch Aries & Strong vs. Briscoes from Unified and here are some of my thoughts.

-Much like the main event the crowd was amazing.
-The psychology between the two teams was great.
-The action was non-stop and off the hook.
-The final 5-10 mins were amazing.
-The false finishes during those final 5-10 mins were great.

Overall this was the best tag team match I've ever seen and I guess that's saying something because I'm a huge mark for tag team wrestling. Anyways, I'd rate the match ****3/4-*****. I honestly can't wait to see the rest of the show.


----------



## andrew6789

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just watched Danielson vs Nigel again and I liked it so much better then I liked it the first time. This match is definitely a ***** match in my opinion. 

The tag team match is one of the best tag matches I have seen. I'm not a big fan of tag team matches but that match was amazing. 

Those 2 matches are worth the price of the dvd alone. I'm so glad I was able to pick this show up.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Top 5 Shows this year.

1. Unified(I'm being serious as it has one of my favourite singles matches ever and one of my favourite 2 vs 2 tag team matches ever plus a very solid undercard)
2. Better Than Our Best
3. Supercard Of Honor
4. Dragon Gate Challenge
5. ROH/Gen Now/TTMU/FOTC/WOTW2/DBD 4

I'm sure GBH 5 Night 2 will own all.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Well, I decided to watch Aries & Strong vs. Briscoes from Unified and here are some of my thoughts.
> 
> -Much like the main event the crowd was amazing.
> -The psychology between the two teams was great.
> -The action was non-stop and off the hook.
> -The final 5-10 mins were amazing.
> -The false finishes during those final 5-10 mins were great.
> 
> Overall this was the best tag team match I've ever seen and I guess that's saying something because I'm a huge mark for tag team wrestling. Anyways, I'd rate the match ****3/4-*****. I honestly can't wait to see the rest of the show.



Glad to see someone withmore rating experience than me rated these as highly as i did it was quite simply the best tag match i've ever seen, and i got to see it live


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just ordered the following from ivpvideos.com:

-NOAH 01/22/2006 (KENTA vs. Marujfuji)
-Toryumon 07/02/2006 (No Rope Death Match: CIMA vs. Magnitude Kishiwada)
-NJPW 02/19/2006 (Tiger Mask vs. Black Tiger)
-NOAH 08/13/2006 (Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Takashi Sugiura vs. Minoru Fujita & Ikuto Hidaka)
-Toryumon 04/23/2006 (Open the Dream Gate Title: Susumu Yokosuka vs. Ryo Saito)

How was these shows? Will give rep.


----------



## smalls5791

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos Theory said:


> IVP has 5 Volumes of 'Best Of Muta' and a TCC Best of Keiji Mutoh so you couldn't have looked that thoroughly and they are very cheap, here is the link:
> 
> http://new.ivpvideos2.com/index.php?cPath=22_24



Alright, thanks man, rep added.

But are the matches cut? I've heard about IVP cutting a lot of their matches off by like 5 mintues or so.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Some are, some are not. 

I'll play the roll of Honor and suggest that you email store owner Chris with your question. 

[email protected].


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Thanks, saves me from saying it 

Most of the full shows are not clipped, but some comps are clipped.

Use common sense, Best of Misawa V.1 for example has like over 10 matches on it, and its a 2 hours dvd.... clipped?


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Last night i went to watch the 3rd Anniversary show Part 3, and to my suprise the proper disc was inside the box (said 3rd Anniversary show Part 3) but when i played the disc, it was the 3rd Anniversary show, Part 1 disc 2. Which i find pretty weird, seeing as thats never happened to me before. I'll email ROHHelp tomorrow morning i think, and let them know the problem.

And before i went to watch TAS Pt. 3 last night, i watched Pt. 2 yesterday afternoon, and overall i thought it was a good show, with a pretty good card. And i lol'ed at the end, when Jimmy Bower (Gabe) says when he sees himself on camera, as the camera's follow Danielson/Homicide, "oh thats one of the office lackeys"


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My star ratings for Unified so far (full review up in an hour or so)

FCS- **3/4
Richards vs Rave- ***1/2
Whitmer vs Claudio- ***
Hero vs Colt- **3/4
UK vs NOAH- ***1/2
Brookside(c) vs. Collyer- **1/2

Watching the two main events now


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm looking to get 2 or 3 NOAH shows from IVP can anyone tell me what the video quality of the NOAH shows on IVP is and recommend what the best shows are??

many thanks


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Alright I finished Unified.

Sydal/Cabana/Spud/Storm - ***
Richards/Rave - ***1/2
Whitmer/Claudio - ***
Cabana/Hero - ***
Williams & Fleisch/SUWA & Shiozaki - ***1/2
Brookside/Collyer - **
Aries & Strong/Briscoes - ****3/4-*****
Danielson/Nigel - *****

Overall a great show. I'll have to watch BTOB again to see which one is infact the best ROH show this year. I definately recommend this show.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Meh, Aries/Strong was great, but really spotty at points. ****1/4 or maybe ****1/2 from me. Still a great match and MOTYC.

Watching Dragon/Nigel now.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Holy shit. Dragon/Nigel was INSANE! Nigel's head getting rammed into that post...nothing fake about it, it was just brutal, the blood trickling down, no blade job...my God.

****3/4, some parts were just a tad off, but no doubt this is one of the best matches this year, a MOTYC for sure....amazing from start to finish.

Unified review up in 20 minutes! Second best show of the year!


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm looking forward to reading your detailed review.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well, review is delayed, since I can't find any floppy disks. It's on another computer (long story), so I gotta find a way to get it on this computer. Worse comes to worse, I just wait for my mom to get home and get the disks out of her car, but that'll be in roughly 3 hours, so it'll be a while.

In the meantime, I'm watching Time To Man Up right now and it's okay so far.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

IVPvideos has a new "Intro to Puroresu" DVD avaliable for 25 cents. Yes i am serious, 25 cents.

Its worth the price, even if it isnt great


----------



## HotRod_Tim

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Agh...I wanna check out that Unified DVD sooooo bad.


----------



## angryWEFposter.

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> Sure.
> 
> KENTA VS Low Ki --- ****3/4
> Danielson VS Marafuji --- ****
> Aries / Strong VS Rinauro / Malmaluke --- ***1/4
> Reyes VS Andrews --- 3/4*
> Lethal VS Joe Vs Daniels VS Whitmer --- ***1/4
> Shelly VS Corino --- **1/2
> McGuiness VS Castegnoli --- **1/2
> Cabana VS Azraeil --- *3/4
> Rave VS Milano Connection AT --- ***1/2
> 
> very good show overall. Top 5 shows for that year


Thanks Honor, just ordered it at a good price. 

Can anyone tell me what these two are like :

Death Before Dishonor 2 Part 2 
Fate of an Angle


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Fate Of An Angel is a pretty damn good show, one that is under-rated at times. 

Styles/Strong was awsome, one of the better matches I have seen from either of them. Joe/Rave was decent but nothing really special. Hardy/Daniels was another solid match up, great if your a Hardy fan because it dosen't get much better than this. Punk/Gibson= Awsome Main Event. What you would expect from those two. 

Not one of the all time great ROH shows but if you can pick it up at a good price like Final Battle 2005, then go for it.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^
definatly. Fate of an Angel is one of the more underrated shows of 2005


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> IVPvideos has a new "Intro to Puroresu" DVD avaliable for 25 cents. Yes i am serious, 25 cents.
> 
> Its worth the price, even if it isnt great


Yeah I just picked this up after they e-mailed me about it, should be good.

Can anyone help me with NOAH recommendations please?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok since i have DBD III & Manhatten Mayhem BJ Whimter & Jimmy Jacobs are tag team champs. So now Whitmer has returned ans wants Jimmy's blood. So can anyone help me what the hell happened between the two???

I know, its not about DVDs and such but just was really curious about this as it was bugging me, also who is the Face/Heel in the fued?

One more question, when does "The Epic Encounter II"(i think its called that) come out to dvd?, i really want to see Nigel vs Danielson.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> ok since i have DBD III & Manhatten Mayhem BJ Whimter & Jimmy Jacobs are tag team champs. So now Whitmer has returned ans wants Jimmy's blood. So can anyone help me what the hell happened between the two???
> 
> I know, its not about DVDs and such but just was really curious about this as it was bugging me, also who is the Face/Heel in the fued?
> 
> One more question, when does "The Epic Encounter II"(i think its called that) come out to dvd?, i really want to see Nigel vs Danielson.


I asked that same question, which one was the heel and face. I still believe Jimmy is the heel and BJ is the face in their feud.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I asked that same question, which one was the heel and face. I still believe Jimmy is the heel and BJ is the face in their feud.


yeah thanks for some help man, i kinda figured that Jimmy was a heel since he is with Lacey. Can anyone else help me out with the story behind it?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> yeah thanks for some help man, i kinda figured that Jimmy was a heel since he is with Lacey. Can anyone else help me out with the story behind it?


I believe Jimmy started liking Lacey and focusing on her more then the Tag team matches with Whitmer. They lost a match for the tag team titles because Jimmy was sooo focused on Lacey so after the match BJ did a Exploder to him and left the ring that's what caused the feud.....I think. lol


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I believe Jimmy started liking Lacey and focusing on her more then the Tag team matches with Whitmer. They lost a match for the tag team titles because Jimmy was sooo focused on Lacey so after the match BJ did a Exploder to him and left the ring that's what caused the feud.....I think. lol


thanks again man, man by the sound of that it makes BJ look bad he chose Jimmy and then he dumps him wow. I was curious since i like both guys a lot


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> thanks again man, man by the sound of that it makes BJ look bad he chose Jimmy and then he dumps him wow. I was curious since i like both guys a lot


Yes both of them were my favorite tag team, before Aries and Strong started teaming up. Also BJ doesn't dump him very easily, this is after when Lacey breaks up with the original Lacey's Angels because they started losing a lot of matches, BJ and Jimmy then get picked by Lacey to be the new Angels and they become heel. I believe BJ broke up with Jimmy when Aries and Strong were the tag champs so it has to be after Final Battle 2005. I could be wrong though, I haven't even watched the show where BJ did an exploder to Jimmy.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Im planning on ordering Shimmer Volumes 4 & 5 and probably a FIP show can anyone reccommend the best FIP show the only one i have is Sold Out


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Yes both of them were my favorite tag team, before Aries and Strong started teaming up. Also BJ doesn't dump him very easily, this is after when Lacey breaks up with the original Lacey's Angels because they started losing a lot of matches, BJ and Jimmy then get picked by Lacey to be the new Angels and they become heel. I believe BJ broke up with Jimmy when Aries and Strong were the tag champs so it has to be after Final Battle 2005. I could be wrong though, I haven't even watched the show where BJ did an exploder to Jimmy.


oh yeah i forgot that they went with her duh! I thought Jimmy was just smitten with her regardless, well either way i still love both guys, Huss!  good stuff right there, just actually glad that Whitmer is the face since i like him a bit more. I need to look for those shows to see the start of the fued.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> Im planning on ordering Shimmer Volumes 4 & 5 and probably a FIP show can anyone reccommend the best FIP show the only one i have is Sold Out


Get Strong vs. Evans. My match ratings are a few pages back. Definately one of the best all around FIP shows I've ever seen.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Get Strong vs. Evans. My match ratings are a few pages back. Definately one of the best all around FIP shows I've ever seen.


yeah i was considering getting some FIP shows soon, there cheaper and they look to be solid, plus Homicide as champ. I liked the match i saw from there, Evans vs Strong is one of the events i looked at, along with Punk vs Danielson in a 2 out of 3 falls match. Has anyone seen that match?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> yeah i was considering getting some FIP shows soon, there cheaper and they look to be solid, plus Homicide as champ. I liked the match i saw from there, Evans vs Strong is one of the events i looked at, along with Punk vs Danielson in a 2 out of 3 falls match. Has anyone seen that match?


The match is fantastic but the undercard isn't very strong. However, I believe Punk/Danielson alone is worth $10.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> yeah i was considering getting some FIP shows soon, there cheaper and they look to be solid, plus Homicide as champ. I liked the match i saw from there, Evans vs Strong is one of the events i looked at, along with Punk vs Danielson in a 2 out of 3 falls match. Has anyone seen that match?



I thought Danielson was the champion or had he not won it by then


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> The match is fantastic but the undercard isn't very strong. However, I believe Punk/Danielson alone is worth $10.


thanks, i figured it would be great, i just need to check out the undercard though to see if i want it.

EDIT-Platt Homicide was the first FIP champ and now its Danielson in his faction with Prazak and such.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> I thought Danielson was the champion or had he not won it by then


Danielson didn't win the title until this past January.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^
Wasnt that because of Cide's injury?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Danielson didn't win the title until this past January.


yeah i think i was getting confused with when hailsabin was talking about which show is the Punk vs Danielson 2.3 falls on cos that sounds like one i want


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> ^^^^
> Wasnt that because of Cide's injury?


oh thats why Danielson never fought Cide on a show to win the belt, was wondering about that and sorry to confuse Platt


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

They have an offer on IVP Videos that is unbelievable.

A Puroresu DVD Sampler for .25 CENTS!!

Here are the match listings. The run time is 2:11 so Im gonna guess these are full lenght. 

*
Kenta Kobashi, Tamon Honda & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Takeshi Morishima, Mohammed Yone & KENTA (NOAH)
*
Giant Bernard vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW)
*
Ryo Saito, Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi [c] vs. CIMA, Don Fujii & Naruki Doi ( Dragon Gate)
*
200 Light Tubes Death Match for the BJPW Death Match Title: Takashi Sasaki vs. Naoki Numazawa (BJPW)
*
Mitsuharu Misawa/Kenta Kobashi/Jun Akiyama vs. Toshiaki Kawada/Akira Taue/Masa Fuchi (AJPW)
*
Mayumi Ozaki & Dynamite Kansai vs. Toshiyo Yamada & Manami Toyota (Final Fall Only) (AJW)
*
Ebessan vs. Kushinbo Kamen (Osaka Pro)


If anyone, (Honor) has any reviews on the matches please feel free to tell. Ill be picking it up anyway for 25 cents.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Yeah i dont know, but for 25 cents why do u need a review? Im getting it with my next order.....

And i posted this about three pages back


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My bad, I checked back 2 pages and didnt see anything. Sorry.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^6
Yeah i was joking but anyway.....

for 25 cents, this dvd is pretty much a must even if it is just crap.


----------



## FringeofLunacy

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just bought from IVPVideos.com:
NJPW 1994 Super J Cup
NJPW 1995 Super J Cup
Puro Sampler 

Good deal too all for 13 bucks and plan on buying some NOAH stuff


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
You wont be disappointed with either of those shows.

On another note, i just got finished watching Fight of the Century and was very split on the main event. My full review will be up later, but i was really happy with the match as a whole.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just ordered Shimmer Vol 4 & 5 and FIP Bring The Pain and Impact Of Honor


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

EDIT: sorry for the double post


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^6
> Yeah i was joking but anyway.....
> 
> for 25 cents, this dvd is pretty much a must even if it is just crap.


I have ordered it too, it shouldn't be crap as the reason its been released is to get people in puro and get them to buy more DVDs so they should be decent matches


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> You wont be disappointed with either of those shows.
> 
> On another note, i just got finished watching Fight of the Century and was very split on the main event. My full review will be up later, but i was really happy with the match as a whole.


I can't wait to see your review Honor as that match was awesome. I give it 5 stars, IMO.


----------



## andrew6789

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I watched Anarchy in the UK yesterday. A good show but Unified was better in my opinion. The Sydal/Richards vs Briscoes was a great match and I feel it is almost as good as the tag match at Unified but I think the tag team match at Unified was better overall. Here are ratings for it even though they might not mean anything:

BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki - ***
Jonny Storm vs. Jody Fleisch vs. Spud - ** 1/2
Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & Robbie Brookside vs. Chris Hero, Chad Collyer, & Claudio Castagnoli - ** 3/4
Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA - *** 1/2
Doug Williams vs. Jimmy Rave - *** 3/4
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Davey Richards- **** 1/4 - **** 1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - **** 1/4 - **** 1/2

I'm going to watch the last two matches again and see if my ratings change but for now I'm sticking with **** 1/4 for both.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

AITUK

BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki - ***3/4(I know people will disagree)
Jonny Storm vs. Jody Fleisch vs. Spud - ** 3/4
Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & Robbie Brookside vs. Chris Hero, Chad Collyer, & Claudio Castagnoli - ** 3/4
Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA - *** 1/4
Doug Williams vs. Jimmy Rave - *** 1/4-***1/2

Haven't seen the last 2 matches yet.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

thanks for those star ratings guys, just by looking Unified is the most overall solid card but that should be good too.

Does anyone know when Nigel vs Danielson 2 out of 3 falls comes out?? it should be the next one out and if someone answered this yesterday i am sorry but i didn't see it.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The 10/07 show has been officially named Motor City Madness


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> thanks for those star ratings guys, just by looking Unified is the most overall solid card but that should be good too.
> 
> Does anyone know when Nigel vs Danielson 2 out of 3 falls comes out?? it should be the next one out and if someone answered this yesterday i am sorry but i didn't see it.


8/25 should come out this week, and if not, definitely next week. So should 8/26. Then, after that...Glory By Honor, baby! Yeah!


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> 8/25 should come out this week, and if not, definitely next week. So should 8/26. Then, after that...Glory By Honor, baby! Yeah!


thanks bro, but if you don't mind me asking whats at Glory By Honor this year? i don't even really know, except for the 1 year reign of Danielson is there.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> thanks bro, but if you don't mind me asking whats at Glory By Honor this year? i don't even really know, except for the 1 year reign of Danielson is there.


Glory By Honor Night 2 produced the best night of wrestling in Ring Of Honor history. Yes, I was there live, but even on paper you can tell it was the best show in history. I'm grading harshly here, I swear, so don't call me bias.

Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans- ***
Adam Pearce vs. Delirious- **1/2 (really fun though)
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana- ***
Samoa Joe/Homicide vs. Briscoe Brothers- ****
Austin Aries/Roderick Strong vs. Kings Of Wrestling- ****
McGuinness vs. Marafuji- ****1/2 (this is a harsh rating from memory)
Danielson vs. KENTA- ****3/4 

Plus, it's the debut in the Manhattan Center and Bruno Sammartino makes an appearance. Night 1 was supposedly spectacular as well.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Glory By Honor Night 2 produced the best night of wrestling in Ring Of Honor history. Yes, I was there live, but even on paper you can tell it was the best show in history. I'm grading harshly here, I swear, so don't call me bias.
> 
> Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans- ***
> Adam Pearce vs. Delirious- **1/2 (really fun though)
> Jimmy Jacobs vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana- ***
> Samoa Joe/Homicide vs. Briscoe Brothers- ****
> Austin Aries/Roderick Strong vs. Kings Of Wrestling- ****
> McGuinness vs. Marafuji- ****1/2 (this is a harsh rating from memory)
> Danielson vs. KENTA- ****3/4
> 
> Plus, it's the debut in the Manhattan Center and Bruno Sammartino makes an appearance. Night 1 was supposedly spectacular as well.


OH its the one with KENTA/danielson got it, i remember now. First time that Joe/Cide teamed up, KOW winning the tag belts(yes!) ok yeah i realy want that too dude. I won't call you bias, hell i bet i would give Davey/Evans a higher score, well maybe just cause davey's in it 

I know what you mean by the score of Delirious vs Pearce, not the best "wrestling" match but its fun and keeps you entertained, Joe/Nosawa vs TopGun/Kikutaro at BOLA 05 is just like that:agree:

thanks man, god that looks good, i might want that over Unified now!


----------



## andrew6789

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The card for Glory By Honor Night 2 looks amazing. I'm really going to need to pick up that show when it comes out as well as picking up the first night.


----------



## BradyEB

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah I'm waiting for it to come out before I make my first DVD order from ROHWrestling.com
I'm not quite sure what else I'll get at the moment also hmm


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



BradyEB said:


> Yeah I'm waiting for it to come out before I make my first DVD order from ROHWrestling.com
> I'm not quite sure what else I'll get at the moment also hmm


Well, ask some questions, that's what this thread is for. Want star ratings for a show? Have an interest about a certain DVD and want to find out if it's worth getting? There's plenty of great shows aside from GBH Night 2


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

There's alot of talk about GBH N5 and so their should be if it lives upto the hype but was Night 1 anything special?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thisskateboarding said:


> There's alot of talk about GBH N5 and so their should be if it lives upto the hype but was Night 1 anything special?


I heard Night 1 was amazing, but people that went to both shows say Night 2 blew it out of the water, no question about it.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just got these of eBay:

4th Anniversary & Joe vs. Kobashi(finally). Can't believe it took me so long to get JvK.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I need Unified & Epic Encounter II like a crack fix I really hope that it's out this weekend.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> I heard Night 1 was amazing, but people that went to both shows say Night 2 blew it out of the water, no question about it.


Thanks for that, I've heard Night 2 has blown every show this year out of the water by everyones live show thoughts. Just hadn't heard much about Night 1 looks like its another must by double shot.

Roh just keep taking more and more of my money.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ ROH know how to do that well. Money sucking leeches.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I heard Night 1 was amazing, but people that went to both shows say Night 2 blew it out of the water, no question about it.


It did night 1 had a very good main event but c'mon Nigel/Fuji, Dragon/KENTA > anything from night 1.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Top 10 ROH Matches Of 2006

1. Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson-Unified
2. Do Fixer vs Blood Generation-Supercard Of Honor
3. Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe-Fight Of The Century
4. The Briscoes vs Austin Aries & Roderick Strong-Unified
5. Roderick Strong vs Bryan Danielson-Supercard Of Honor
6. Cage Of Death:ROH vs CZW-Death Before Dishonor IV
7. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs CIMA & Doi-Better Than Our Best
8. Generation Next vs Blood Generation-Dragon Gate Challenge
9. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal vs The Brisoces-Anarchy In The UK
10. Austin Aries & Jack Evans vs AJ Styles & Matt Sydal-Supercard Of Honor

Honorable Mentions-NRBW 2, Kenta vs Aries/Strong/Richards, Gen Next Last Stand, 100th Show Brawl

Haven't seen but heard they were really good
-Danielson vs Rave
-Danielson vs Shelley
-Danielson vs McGuiness-WOCN2
-Any matches that are not on dvd yet.


-----------
Going to watch AD vs Strong 4 and The Tag Match From AITUK in a minute.

EDIT: I've watched the rest of AITUK and one of the matches is making the list.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I know this is the ROH DVD Help Thread but I didn't want to make a seperate thread just to ask this question. 

What are some of the greatest PWG and IWA:MS matches? I am looking to start collecting a few matches from both promotions. Have there been any 5 star matches?


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Top 10 ROH Matches Of 2006
> 
> 1. Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson-Unified
> 2. Do Fixer vs Blood Generation-Supercard Of Honor
> 3. Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe-Fight Of The Century
> 4. The Briscoes vs Austin Aries & Roderick Strong-Unified
> 5. Roderick Strong vs Bryan Danielson-Supercard Of Honor
> 6. Cage Of Death:ROH vs CZW-Death Before Dishonor IV
> 7. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs CIMA & Doi-Better Than Our Best
> 8. Generation Next vs Blood Generation-Dragon Gate Challenge
> 9. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal vs The Brisoces-Anarchy In The UK
> 10. Austin Aries & Jack Evans vs AJ Styles & Matt Sydal-Supercard Of Honor
> 
> Honorable Mentions-NRBW 2, Kenta vs Aries/Strong/Richards, Gen Next Last Stand, 100th Show Brawl
> 
> Haven't seen but heard they were really good
> -Danielson vs Rave
> -Danielson vs Shelley
> -Danielson vs McGuiness-WOCN2
> -Any matches that are not on dvd yet.
> 
> 
> -----------
> Going to watch AD vs Strong 4 and The Tag Match From AITUK in a minute.
> 
> EDIT: I've watched the rest of AITUK and one of the matches is making the list.


Good list but I would get a hold of Dragon/Shelley and Dragon/McGuinness WOCN2 because I would say both of those would make your list.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> I know this is the ROH DVD Help Thread but I didn't want to make a seperate thread just to ask this question.
> 
> What are some of the greatest PWG and IWA:MS matches? I am looking to start collecting a few matches from both promotions. Have there been any 5 star matches?


well i guess i could help you out with the PWG ones....

for a 5 star classic "wrestling" match go for BOLA 06, i saw a vid for the highlights(don't ask me where i found it, i totally don't know) those matches look so great.

For a 5 star "gimmick" match Threemendous....Battledome Steel Cage Match between Joey Ryan(yeah Joey in a 5 star match) vs B-Boy. It might not sound great but that match was insane, not to mention it has 6 other solid undercard matches.

BOLA 05 sucks only compared to this years but it has its really good matches on there, they went really technical style on that event, showing there pure wrestling side...mainly with Danielson's matches and the 8 man tag is one of the best and most memorable PWG matches to date.

Beyond The Thunderdome & Hollywood Globetrotters have two stellar tag team title main events with Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs AJ & Daniels(BTT) and Davey & Dragon vs Evans & Strong(HG). You should love those ones.

PWG's only 60 min Iron Man Match has Joey Ryan(face) vs Super Dragon(heel) from "Use Your Illusion 4" .....PWG Bicentenial Birthday Extravaganza nights 1 and 2 are very solid shows, All of the "All Star Weekend" shows are excellent....."The Next Show" has a ladder match, "The Reason For The Season" has a Steel Cage Match Loser Leaves PWG, The Tengo & Cash Invatational is the PWG tag title tourny, "An Inch Longer Than Average" has a insane Guerrilla Warfare match between Joey Ryan & Super Dragon(this was before ironman) & 88 Miles Per Hour has a 10 Man Tag Team Match plus Wrestlers from Japan fill the entire card.

its a lot but i hope that helps as those are the shows that have some of the most memorable moments/matches. Plus "A Crusin For A Brusin", "Zombies Shouldn't Run" & both "European Vacation" shows are good as well. Once again i hope that helps



> I need Unified & Epic Encounter II like a crack fix I really hope that it's out this weekend.


that is how i feel too with those shows bro God i hope i can get Unified soon.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Pegasus Kid vs The Great Sasuke-*****(phenomenal)
Jushin Liger vs The Great Sasuke-****

Another five star match. Awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> hailsabin watch the last 2 matches on Super J Cup 1994, I want to see what you would give them. I watched Sasuke vs Liger and i wouldn't give it a full five stars, there were a couple botches some of the holds in the beginning didn't look like they hurted at all it looked really fake, I wasn't really entertained and a whole lot of others(yes i know lots of people with flame me, this is one of the first 90's Japan matches i have watched so I don't really know the styles of matches). I know this match happened 12 years ago but can somebody explain why this is a 5 star match.
> 
> Sasuke vs Liger
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YERUMGVW
> 
> Sasuke vs Benoit
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5V4FX0ZY


ahh dude sorry i can't, on my comp when i try and download stuff it doesn't work for some stupid reason, i feel bad because i would help you....sorry man i guess you can ask someone else that hasn't seen it man.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> ahh dude sorry i can't, on my comp when i try and download stuff it doesn't work for some stupid reason, i feel bad because i would help you....sorry man i guess you can ask someone else that hasn't seen it man.


I'll watch the video and give my review on it, I haven't seen the matches

EDIT: I just got finished watching Sasuke Vs Liger and I give it 5 stars the match is just awesome, the match was high-flying and full of submission moves and near the end with Liger and Sasuke with those close 2 counts for most of their moves made me counting while watching the match. I couldn't even choose between the two since they were both really great.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I'll watch the video and give my review on it, I haven't seen the matches
> 
> EDIT: I just got finished watching Sasuke Vs Liger and I give it 5 stars the match is just awesome, the match was high-flying and full of submission moves and near the end with Liger and Sasuke with those close 2 counts for most of their moves made me counting while watching the match. I couldn't even choose between the two since they were both really great.


damn i wished i could have watched that now Sasuke vs Liger sounded great but HowIRoll said it wasn't that good, well thanks for taking it over..i felt bad that i couldn't see it though.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I'll watch the video and give my review on it, I haven't seen the matches
> 
> EDIT: I just got finished watching Sasuke Vs Liger and I give it 5 stars the match is just awesome, the match was high-flying and full of submission moves and near the end with Liger and Sasuke with those close 2 counts for most of their moves made me counting while watching the match. I couldn't even choose between the two since they were both really great.


damn i wished i could have watched that now Sasuke vs Liger sounded great but HowIRoll said it wasn't that good, well thanks for taking it over..i felt bad that i couldn't see it though.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I'll watch the video and give my review on it, I haven't seen the matches
> 
> EDIT: I just got finished watching Sasuke Vs Liger and I give it 5 stars the match is just awesome, the match was high-flying and full of submission moves and near the end with Liger and Sasuke with those close 2 counts for most of their moves made me counting while watching the match. I couldn't even choose between the two since they were both really great.


damn i wished i could have watched that now Sasuke vs Liger sounded great but HowIRoll said it wasn't that good, well thanks for taking it over..i felt bad that i couldn't see it though.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> well i guess i could help you out with the PWG ones....
> 
> for a 5 star classic "wrestling" match go for BOLA 06, i saw a vid for the highlights(don't ask me where i found it, i totally don't know) those matches look so great.
> 
> For a 5 star "gimmick" match Threemendous....Battledome Steel Cage Match between Joey Ryan(yeah Joey in a 5 star match) vs B-Boy. It might not sound great but that match was insane, not to mention it has 6 other solid undercard matches.
> 
> BOLA 05 sucks only compared to this years but it has its really good matches on there, they went really technical style on that event, showing there pure wrestling side...mainly with Danielson's matches and the 8 man tag is one of the best and most memorable PWG matches to date.
> 
> Beyond The Thunderdome & Hollywood Globetrotters have two stellar tag team title main events with Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs AJ & Daniels(BTT) and Davey & Dragon vs Evans & Strong(HG). You should love those ones.
> 
> PWG's only 60 min Iron Man Match has Joey Ryan(face) vs Super Dragon(heel) from "Use Your Illusion 4" .....PWG Bicentenial Birthday Extravaganza nights 1 and 2 are very solid shows, All of the "All Star Weekend" shows are excellent....."The Next Show" has a ladder match, "The Reason For The Season" has a Steel Cage Match Loser Leaves PWG, The Tengo & Cash Invatational is the PWG tag title tourny, "An Inch Longer Than Average" has a insane Guerrilla Warfare match between Joey Ryan & Super Dragon(this was before ironman) & 88 Miles Per Hour has a 10 Man Tag Team Match plus Wrestlers from Japan fill the entire card.
> 
> its a lot but i hope that helps as those are the shows that have some of the most memorable moments/matches. Plus "A Crusin For A Brusin", "Zombies Shouldn't Run" & both "European Vacation" shows are good as well. Once again i hope that helps


Thanks for the reccomendations. Repped.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> damn i wished i could have watched that now Sasuke vs Liger sounded great but HowIRoll said it wasn't that good, well thanks for taking it over..i felt bad that i couldn't see it though.


There was some botches but I really didn't focus on them during the match, I still have to watch Sasuke vs Benoit.

EDIT: Sasuke Vs Benoit was 5 star match, Liger Vs Sasuke I would put at ****1/2 stars after seeing this match, no botches and you have to see it because it was amazing that I can't even describe how good it was.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> 1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Irish Airborne
> 2. Homicide vs. Jimmy Jacobs
> 3. Christopher Daniels vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 4. Colt Cabana & Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinuaro
> 5. Matt Sydal vs. Delirious
> 6. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer (World Tag Team Title Match)
> 7. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match- 2 out of 3 Falls)





> 1. Nigel McGuinness, Jimmy Rave, & Sal Rinuaro vs. Delirious & Irish Airborne
> 2. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs
> 3. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide & Davey Richards
> 4. Samoa Joe vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 5. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal (World Tag Team Title Match)
> 6. Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana (ROH World Title Match- 2 out of 3 Falls)


I'm loving the matching cover art for these 2 and will definetly be picking them up either tomorrow if they announce a sale or i will wait till GBH V is released and get them in the next B3G1F



> DEAL OF THE WEEK- 10 DVD'S FOR $10 EACH!!!
> 
> The following titles are now on sale for only $10 each:
> 
> -Best of Samoa Joe: ROH World Champion
> -Best of Christopher Daniels Vol 2: Say Your Prayers
> -Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2: The Phenomenon Continues
> 
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
> 
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
> -Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
> -Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm
> 
> Please note that all of the titles listed above will ONLY be on sale for $10 during this special. These DVD's will not be included in any future $10 DVD sales. Prices are good during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, October 31st at 10pm. THIS IS A LIMITED TIME OFFER AND THE ONLY CHANCE TO GET THESE DVD'S FOR $10 EACH!!!


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yes I just got my order of Death Before Dishonor IV,War of the Wire II,Fight of the Century and Unified.I'll watch these and have my thoughts up within the next few days.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've got about 10 dvds I want, but no money. Thankfully my birthday's coming soon.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I love the cover art for those two, it reminds me of the PWG Permanent Vacation cover, which is one of my favorite covers. I'll definitely be picking these up when GBH Night 1 and 2 come out, order all four at once.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
Spartanlax I second that, I love covers that look like old time promotional posters. Can't wait to get my hands on these new DVD's & Unified


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Motor City Madness that sucks. 

Thank god, they came out. I dont think I can take a hour of Colt Cabanna


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yes, GBH 5 will come out within the next 2 weeks as they are the next shows in line.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just ordered the 2 new shows i was going to wait but then i remembered the 20% off sale was on till tonight so i ordered them now


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Couple notes... If GBH is out by 11/3, I'll pick up EEII thru GBHV N2 on 11/3. And I just watched Joe-Danielson, WHAT A MATCH. Can't go the full monty because of some botched spots and Joe's inconsistent selling, but I have it at ****3/4, number three match of the year, surprise surprise, numbers two and one are from ROH too. Don't let my criticisms fool you, you NEED to see this match.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Great covers. I think Ill just do some downloading, to save a little green. Waitin for GBHV to come out.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Joe's inconsistent selling


...Joe/Danielson from FOTC...right? Joe sold his leg injury the entire time he needed to, until the final 10 minutes where neither man fully-sold because of the moves they had to use. Hell, Danielson did a full-on dive into the crowd. Everyone blames Joe so quickly for stuff like that without thinking about it, it's really annoying.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just a quick question those couple of DVD's that ROH are selling for $10 is that this weeks actual sale or just a special and they will anounce the sale tomorow or soemthing?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^
I think the $10 sale is for the people who attend the live shows this weekend I could be wrong.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> ^^^^^
> I think the $10 sale is for the people who attend the live shows this weekend I could be wrong.



nope they're up on the site at $10


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i really like the oldschool style box art on both of the new dvd releases.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> i really like the oldschool style box art on both of the new dvd releases.


Me too especially the Epic Encounter II one it gives a big fight feel to it


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I like the Epic Encounter II cover but I think Gut Check is hideous with that yellow color.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone seen IWA-MS Exteme Farewell show? Here's the card.

1. Jason Dukes vs. Jeff Brooks
2. CJ Otis vs. Jimmy Shalwin
3. Brandon & Vito Thomaselli vs. Hardcore Craig & Corporal Robinson
4. Dysfunction vs. Chuck Taylor vs. American Kickboxer
5. Marek Brave vs. Josh Abercrombie
6. Ricochet vs, Matt Sydal
7. Colt Cabana vs. Silas Young
8. Kevin Steen vs. Tyler Black
9. El Generico vs. Sal Thomaselli
10. Sabu vs. Mad Man Pondo 

I was talking to Tyler Black about it because he wanted to borrow it from me but I don't have it so I was thinking of getting it...has anyone seen it?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> nope they're up on the site at $10


Oh ok


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Which is the better show, Anarchy In The UK or Throwdown?


----------



## The_Real_Deal

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I received FOTC a week ago (my first ROH DVD) and it was awesome, Some of the best wrestling ive ever seen.

Iam ordering Epic Encounter 2 and Unified in a few days, I know how high everyone is for Unified but what about EE2? Is it worth it?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm probably the only one here who can vouch for Epic Encounter II (since I haven't seen ATW around) but yeah that was a bad ass show live especially the final 3 matches.

Edit: MBL, I haven't seen Anarchy yet but I felt Throwdown was one of the blandest shows this year, it wasn't bad but I feel I could have lived without buying it, Strong/KENTA and the 3 way was really the only standout matches (and I wasn't a huge fan of the 3 way cause Jacobs is bland to me as well).


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Really? I thought Throwdown would be one of the more fun shows with Joe/Delirious/Richards/Rave, Danielson/Whitmer/Jacobs and Kenta/Strong.

I think I am going to go with Anarchy In The UK anyway. Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> ^ Really? I thought Throwdown would be one of the more fun shows with Joe/Delirious/Richards/Rave, Danielson/Whitmer/Jacobs and Kenta/Strong.
> 
> I think I am going to go with Anarchy In The UK anyway. Thanks for your opinions.


Yeah, go with Anarchy. Throwdown was good but I never feel like rewatching it.

And the Real Deal, I would say it is worth it with Mcguinness/Dragon, Whitmer/Joe vs Aries and Strong and Sydal/Delirious.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Could I have some star ratings for the following New Frontiers, Testing the Limit, and Generation Next?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> Could I have some star ratings for the following New Frontiers, Testing the Limit, and Generation Next?



Here's some for Generation Next:

1. Special K vs Generation Next - ***.
2. Alex Shelley vs Hydro - **3/4.
3. Carnage Crew vs Danny Daniels, Masada and Acid - *.
4. John Walters vs Jimmy Rave - N/A 
5. Nigel vs Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/4.
6. tag title match - The second city saints vs maff and whitmer - ***1/4.
7. Briscoes vs Outcast Killaz - *1/2.
8. Generation Next vs Walters, Rave and the Briscoes - ****3/4. (MOTYC)
9. ROH world title match - Joe vs Homicide - ***1/2.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks would you say it is a must have or just a good to have.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Oh Must have. Just for the 8 man.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> MBL, I haven't seen Anarchy yet but I felt Throwdown was one of the blandest shows this year, it wasn't bad but I feel I could have lived without buying it, Strong/KENTA and the 3 way was really the only standout matches (and I wasn't a huge fan of the 3 way cause Jacobs is bland to me as well).


Really dude, i figued Throwdown would be really good, Whitmer/Jacobs/Danielson already had me hooked but the rest of the card and then KENTA vs Strong should be incredible. It really was just bland man, what made it so bland?



> 1. Special K vs Generation Next - ***.


i remember that match, Special K gets destroyed from Gen Next, good ending sequence on that one.

How come some matches on the Gen Next card seen weird, like The Briscoes and Gen Next in two matches??


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Really dude, i figued Throwdown would be really good, Whitmer/Jacobs/Danielson already had me hooked but the rest of the card and then KENTA vs Strong should be incredible. It really was just bland man, what made it so bland?
> 
> 
> 
> i remember that match, Special K gets destroyed from Gen Next, good ending sequence on that one.
> 
> How come some matches on the Gen Next card seen weird, like The Briscoes and Gen Next in two matches??


Both Genext's and the Birscoes first matches were squashes, that didnt take alot out of them.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Both Genext's and the Birscoes first matches were squashes, that didnt take alot out of them.


ok thanks, i should have guessed that with the Gen Next match since i saw the one again Special K but wasn't sure of the Briscoes. once again thanks dude.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Gory Days 2*

1. Hillbilly Jed & Indiana Kidd, Jr. vs. Shaun Tempers & "The Hype" Jimmy Shalwin - **
2. Diehard vs. Zack McGuire - **
3. Jack Thriller vs. Scottie Murray - *3/4
4. Knockout or Tap Out Only: Tank vs. Drake Younger - **
5. Jigsaw vs. Billy Roc - ***
6. 2 out of 3 Falls: Chuck Taylor, Jigsaw & Ricochet vs. The Iron Saints - ***1/4
7. Four Corners Of Pain: Ian Rotten vs. Corporal Robinson - **
8. Fans Bring The Weapons: Bull Pain, Cash Flo & Mitch Page vs. Corporal Robinson, Deranged & Toby Klein - **

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Eh, seems like a very average show.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> ^ Eh, seems like a very average show.


Yeah, the main reason why is guys like Claudio, Hero, Delirious, and others took part in ROH's GBH V Night 1.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Yeah, the main reason why is guys like Claudio, Hero, Delirious, and others took part in ROH's GBH V Night 1.


yeah i was going to say, that card looks bland to me also...No KOW or Delirous could really hurt the show, now sure that that is IWA-MS since Delirous is there. 

Ok so does anyone have a star ratings for Throwdown?? I heard it was bland and wanted to see what the star ratings were.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> yeah i was going to say, that card looks bland to me also...No KOW or Delirous could really hurt the show, now sure that that is IWA-MS since Delirous is there.
> 
> Ok so does anyone have a star ratings for Throwdown?? I heard it was bland and wanted to see what the star ratings were.


Here you go Deary:

1. IA vs Hagadorn and Walker - *.
2. Pure title - CK3 vs Nigel - **.
3. Briscoes vs Steel and Cabana - **3/4.
4. Rave vs Richards vs Joe vs Delirious - ***1/4.
5. Pearce vs Necro - **.
6. 'Cide vs Claudio - ***.
7. ROH world title - Dragon vs Whitmer vs Jacobs - ****.
8. KENTA vs Strong - ***3/4.

I got in a B3G1F as my free choice .


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How did these following matches turn out:

Glory By Honor 5 Night 1
-Austin Areis vs Davey Richards
-Samoa Joe vs Roderick Strong
-Kentafui vs Briscoes

Those sound like the most interesting matches to me. GBH 5 N2 I'm definately getting.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> How did these following matches turn out:
> 
> Glory By Honor 5 Night 1
> -Austin Areis vs Davey Richards
> -Samoa Joe vs Roderick Strong
> -Kentafui vs Briscoes
> 
> Those sound like the most interesting matches to me. GBH 5 N2 I'm definately getting.


I didnt go but here's some star ratings from a live report:


-Austin Aries vs Davey Richards - ***3/4 (said by 2 people)
-Samoa Joe vs Roderick Strong - **** (said by 1 person), ****1/4 (said by 1 person)
-Kentafui vs Briscoes - ****1/2 and MOTYC (said by 2 people).

Hope they help!

P.S I'm definately buying the show, and Night 2 aswell.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks man. I bet whoever did those ratings were alittle harsh and I am more leaniant so I can probably add 1/4*-1/2* on some of the matches. I really hope they come out this Thursday.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Thanks man. I bet whoever did those ratings were alittle harsh and I am more leaniant so I can probably add 1/4*-1/2* on some of the matches. I really hope they come out this Thursday.


Isnt it on Friday?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Isnt it on Friday?


this weeks shows came out on thusrday but i think thats because of the show so hopefully the same happens next week


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Ok, thanks.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got my CZW 'Down With The Sickness 2' DVD yesterday and I skipped throught the entire show to check out Kingston/Hero because it was said to be a great match from the live reports. Now, it's no secret I'm not a huge CZW fan but wow this match was great. 

This match was the culmination of a rival that had been going one for roughly a year throughout the world of pro wrestling. The match was rather stiff from headbutts, chops, slaps, and forearms. Also, there was some great brawling between the two and their work inside the ring was very solid too. The only thing that disappointed was the crowd. The crowd was dead the entire match until the last 3-4 mins or less. However, the match was very enjoyable despite the dead crowd and was one of the best CZW matches I've seen. This match is definately the front runner for CZW match of the year. ****.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Eddie Kingston is kicking ass lately. He supposedly had a fucking insane Strap match with Larry Sweeney on Oct 27. The match doesn't sound to great on paper but its suppose to be amazing, both men's best match. I wish I went to that show 2 days ago.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Whenever you get done watching the whole show Mystery, please post a review. If the rest of the show is decent I might pick that one up. The card looks pretty solid. 

Is that where Kingston wins the title or was it a different show?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Whenever you get done watching the whole show Mystery, please post a review. If the rest of the show is decent I might pick that one up. The card looks pretty solid.
> 
> Is that where Kingston wins the title or was it a different show?


I'll be posting my match ratings and thoughts later today when I finish watching. Also, that is the match where Kingston win the CZW Title.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok Thanks. I cant wait to see the ratings.


----------



## SuperLibre2000

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

whats the best ROH and/or CZW DVD I can get?


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm about to start watching Anarchy In The UK.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



SuperLibre2000 said:


> whats the best ROH and/or CZW DVD I can get?


CZW- Night Of Infamy 4
ROH- Ring Of Homicide (GREAT starter DVD, has comedy, pure wrestling, amazing brawls, etc)


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just watched Whitmer/Go and it was a really good match! ***1/2 from me.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> CZW- Night Of Infamy 4
> ROH- Ring Of Homicide (GREAT starter DVD, has comedy, pure wrestling, amazing brawls, etc)


it is a very good show, but id go with Unified personally


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Most of you guys probably dont have the new DVD's but on Epic Encounter and Gut Check, there is no techno music on the menu screen. I think there going to do this with all the new DVD's. They use the music from the Video Wire.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^
Could you do a brief star rating on those two shows?


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I haven't finished them up yet. I bought 8 DVD's yesterday so it might take me awhile to finish those two up. (I'm watching them in order.) I'll do star ratings after I finish them up.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Alright I've heard mixed reactions about Gun Check but it sounds solid.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just purchased AJPW New Years Giant Series 1997 and Super Power Series 1998 from IVPvideos.

oh yeah!


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Most of you guys probably dont have the new DVD's but on Epic Encounter and Gut Check, there is no techno music on the menu screen. I think there going to do this with all the new DVD's. They use the music from the Video Wire.


THANK CHRIST!

Oh, Honor, I bought "Best Of Kobashi vs. Misawa" and "Super J Cup 95" at the JAPW show yesterday, I'll watch and give my opinion in comparison to yours soon. I woulda watched already, but I also bought "WWF: One Night Only" with O.Hart/Vader, B.Hart/Taker, and HBK/Bulldog...so of course, I watched that immediately


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Could someone recommend me a PWG show to get me started please?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Chris Cash Memeorial Show - Down With The Sickness 2*
George W. Baus & Committed vs. Joe Gacy & Superstar LJ - *1/2
Team AnDrew vs. Niles Young & Jon Dahmer vs. GQ & Nick Berk - **
Luke vs. Messiah - **
B-Boy vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***
Chris Cash Memorial Battle Royal - **1/2 - **3/4
Sonjay Dutt vs. Sexxxy Eddy - **3/4
Jigsaw vs. Hallowicked - ***
Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston - ****
Ladder Match: Ruckus vs. Derek Frazier - ***1/2 - ***3/4

Overall this was one the best CZW show I've ever seen and was a great show to pay tribute to Chris Cash. Mostly everything was enjoyable except for a few matches and Kingston/Hero was the best CZW match I've ever seen. Also, Dutt's entrance and commentary is great. However, I absolutely hate Eric Gargiulo's commentary. The guy is worse than West. Anyways, like I said it was a very enjoyable show from top to bottom and is my favorite show this year outside BOTB 6. I recommend this show for purchase.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> THANK CHRIST!
> 
> Oh, Honor, I bought "Best Of Kobashi vs. Misawa" and "Super J Cup 95" at the JAPW show yesterday, I'll watch and give my opinion in comparison to yours soon. I woulda watched already, but I also bought "WWF: One Night Only" with O.Hart/Vader, B.Hart/Taker, and HBK/Bulldog...so of course, I watched that immediately


they sell puro at JAPW shows?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Could someone recommend me a PWG show to get me started please?





hailsabin1990 said:


> well i guess i could help you out with the PWG ones....
> 
> for a 5 star classic "wrestling" match go for BOLA 06, i saw a vid for the highlights(don't ask me where i found it, i totally don't know) those matches look so great.
> 
> For a 5 star "gimmick" match Threemendous....Battledome Steel Cage Match between Joey Ryan(yeah Joey in a 5 star match) vs B-Boy. It might not sound great but that match was insane, not to mention it has 6 other solid undercard matches.
> 
> BOLA 05 sucks only compared to this years but it has its really good matches on there, they went really technical style on that event, showing there pure wrestling side...mainly with Danielson's matches and the 8 man tag is one of the best and most memorable PWG matches to date.
> 
> Beyond The Thunderdome & Hollywood Globetrotters have two stellar tag team title main events with Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs AJ & Daniels(BTT) and Davey & Dragon vs Evans & Strong(HG). You should love those ones.
> 
> PWG's only 60 min Iron Man Match has Joey Ryan(face) vs Super Dragon(heel) from "Use Your Illusion 4" .....PWG Bicentenial Birthday Extravaganza nights 1 and 2 are very solid shows, All of the "All Star Weekend" shows are excellent....."The Next Show" has a ladder match, "The Reason For The Season" has a Steel Cage Match Loser Leaves PWG, The Tengo & Cash Invatational is the PWG tag title tourny, "An Inch Longer Than Average" has a insane Guerrilla Warfare match between Joey Ryan & Super Dragon(this was before ironman) & 88 Miles Per Hour has a 10 Man Tag Team Match plus Wrestlers from Japan fill the entire card. One more thing too "The Reason For The Season" has a great match between AJ Styles & Rocky Romero too.
> 
> its a lot but i hope that helps as those are the shows that have some of the most memorable moments/matches. Plus "A Crusin For A Brusin", "Zombies Shouldn't Run" & both "European Vacation" shows are good as well. Once again i hope that helps


there i hope that post will help, it seemed to help out MBL fine


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> they sell puro at JAPW shows?


Oh, yeah, a whole stand dedicated to it. That's literally half the reason I go to JAPW shows, cheap Puro and WCW PPVs (I never got to watch WCW, a DVD for $7 can't really be bad, can it?). Can't wait for the next show, I'm gonna buy Best Of The Steiners, and Best Of Flair vs. Steamboat.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^
Do you know whos Best of Misawa VS Kobashi complimation it is? For example, golenboytapes has one that is like 8 dvds or something.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What style of wrestling is Michinoku Pro and has anybody seen the mask tournament from 1999 or any of the Best Of Michinoku pro DVD's from IVP? If so, which ones do you recommend.

Also, which have been the best NOAH shows from 2006?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Off topic but seeing so this thread is usually popular I might aswell post it here.

Is anyone going to the King Of Europe event in Liverpool UK next year? Anyone ordered their tickets yet? I will get mine on Wednesday.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DavidEFC said:


> Slightly off topic but seeing so this thread is usually popular I might aswell post it here.
> 
> Is anyone going to the King Of Europe event in Liverpool UK next year? Anyone ordered their tickets yet? I will get mine on Wednesday.



Yeah i got mine today balcony for the first day and front row for the second day


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got middle balcony seats for £15 for Night Two as I am making the long journey to Plymouth vs. Preston on Night One.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> I got middle balcony seats for £15 for Night Two as I am making the long journey to Plymouth vs. Preston on Night One.


I don't know if you saw it or not but i left you some info on the PWG stuff you asked for yesterday


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well now I can add IWA:MS TPI 2006 to my long list of shit to watch.... 

Would be nice to get my BOLA 2006 preorder sometime soon as well, lol


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm almost done with Glory By Honor II, and my God, it's a great show, one of the most solid shows ever.

BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Rave - ***1/4
Xavier vs. John Walters - ***
Teddy Hart vs. TJ Wilson - ***1/4
Steve Corino vs. Raven - ***1/4
AJ Styles vs. Colt Cabana vs. Matt Stryker vs. Chris Sabin - ***1/2
CM Punk vs. Terry Funk - ***1/2

Hopefully the rest of the show is just like this, this is easily just as good as MM so far as far as overall quality, not a bad match yet. Still, it needs a 'great' match to make it like MM or BTOB.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I love colt's fake out dive in that 4 corner at GBH II, that's (pardon the pun) classic. So far out of the 4 GBH's released GBH II is by far the most superior. Daniels vs Joe is great, but still it's not a "top" show like some other's like MM or BTOB.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I love colt's fake out dive in that 4 corner at GBH II, that's (pardon the pun) classic. So far out of the 4 GBH's released GBH II is by far the most superior. Daniels vs Joe is great, but still it's not a "top" show like some other's like MM or BTOB.


Awwww, so far it's like MM or BTOB...oh well, it's still a great show and I'll have full star ratings when I'm done. Can't wait for Daniels/Joe.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I love colt's fake out dive in that 4 corner at GBH II, that's (pardon the pun) classic. So far out of the 4 GBH's released GBH II is by far the most superior. Daniels vs Joe is great, but still it's not a "top" show like some other's like MM or BTOB.


So is that Glory By Honor II your talking about man?? Not too sure Joe vs Daniels is on there, do they get 30 to 60 min when they fight?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It's been quite a while since I watched GBH II but I think Joe/Daniels is about 30 minutes long or so, it was Joe's first real defense that was a threat to losing the title (since Paul London wasn't going to win cause he was on the way to WWE about 2 month's prior when he got his shot) and his biggest match as champion up to that point. Had a lot of build up and a big time match feel and it delivered, GBH II is one of the better 2003 shows, but there's still several shows I like better.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> It's been quite a while since I watched GBH II but I think Joe/Daniels is about 30 minutes long or so, it was Joe's first real defense that was a threat to losing the title (since Paul London wasn't going to win cause he was on the way to WWE about 2 month's prior when he got his shot) and his biggest match as champion up to that point. Had a lot of build up and a big time match feel and it delivered, GBH II is one of the better 2003 shows, but there's still several shows I like better.


ok cool man, i hope your right about this match, you were soild on most of your times for MM and DBD III but only one match you were completely off and it made me laugh(don't take it personally dude, it was just funny) It is the one i bolded....

MM Time

Lacey's Angels vs Azrieal/Dixie-9:18
Colt vs Nigel-11:52
Gibson vs Black Tiger-16:57
Jacobs/Whitmer vs Evans/Strong(Tag Belts)-14:45
Joe vs Lethal(Pure Title)-16:35
*Punk vs Rave-13:37*
Aries vs Shelley(ROH Title)-19:33
Homicide/Low Ki vs Joe/Lethal-9:17

You said Punk vs Rave was like 25 min It was only 13:37, when i watched it i was like wow, what a fast 25 min!

Also GBH II is most likely a good show, you have given me good advice so far man


----------



## lax420

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just started watching ROH, what is their best DVD out?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Well now I can add IWA:MS TPI 2006 to my long list of shit to watch....
> 
> Would be nice to get my BOLA 2006 preorder sometime soon as well, lol



Who was in the TPI this year and where can you order it from cos i want to get some indy tournaments gonna get BOLA 05 & 06 soon


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



lax420 said:


> I just started watching ROH, what is their best DVD out?


I am not the best expert but Manhatten Mayhem is great, and Unified or Fight Of The Century are said to be 2 of the best also:agree:



> Who was in the TPI this year and where can you order it from cos i want to get some indy tournaments gonna get BOLA 05 & 06 soon


trust me you should like both BOLA's but don't be surprised that if BOLA 06 blows away 05's, i have only seen highlights is all but the card just sounds better anyways:agree: Both are great.


----------



## lax420

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks hailsabin rep added.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> Who was in the TPI this year and where can you order it from cos i want to get some indy tournaments gonna get BOLA 05 & 06 soon


TPI 2006 lineup and it found it at www.smartmarkvideo.com
M-Dogg 20 - Ricochet - Colt Cabana - Mike Quackenbush - Chris Hero - Ricky Reyes - Scorpio Sky - Hallowicked - Erick Stevens - Trik Davis - Chris Bosh - El Generico - Jigsaw - Davey Richards - Brandon Thomaselli - Roderick Strong - Kevin Steen - Claudio Castignoli - Gran Akuma - Scott Lost - Delirious - Arik Cannon - B-Boy and some dude called Low Ki


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> TPI 2006 lineup and it found it at www.smartmarkvideo.com
> M-Dogg 20 - Ricochet - Colt Cabana - Mike Quackenbush - Chris Hero - Ricky Reyes - Scorpio Sky - Hallowicked - Erick Stevens - Trik Davis - Chris Bosh - El Generico - Jigsaw - Davey Richards - Brandon Thomaselli - Roderick Strong - Kevin Steen - Claudio Castignoli - Gran Akuma - Scott Lost - Delirious - Arik Cannon - B-Boy and some dude called Low Ki


Damn, what promotion is that dude?? God it has tons of great people in there, aside from Ricky Reyes of course but damn!


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Damn, what promotion is that dude?? God it has tons of great people in there, aside from Ricky Reyes of course but damn!



its from IWA Mid South

and it look a great lineup definetly going on my list of shows to get


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> its from IWA Mid South
> 
> and it look a great lineup definetly going on my list of shows to get


thanks platt, yeah i think i know my first IWA show to get now, cool to see the PWG guys in there, like Bosh, Sky & Lost, wow the Dynasty is really representing


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Damn, what promotion is that dude?? God it has tons of great people in there, aside from Ricky Reyes of course but damn!


Ahh I actually think Reyes is one of the better guys in the tournament as far as skill, but yeah Reyes can be incredibly bland. Anyways yeah this is actually going to be my first show of IWA:MS myself, I also picked up a best of Punk in IWA MS and a highly recommended show from earlier this year, "We're No Joke", hoping it willbe good stuff.

Funny sidenote both of the shows I got are from a venue in Midlothian Illinois, and I ended up there this weekend cause I was lost driving around in South Chicago :lmao


----------



## angryWEFposter.

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What are the ''Night of Thunder'' 1 + 2 like?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> What are the ''Night of Thunder'' 1 + 2 like?


There both pretty good but Night I is way more superior than night II.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Ahh I actually think Reyes is one of the better guys in the tournament as far as skill, but yeah Reyes can be incredibly bland. Anyways yeah this is actually going to be my first show of IWA:MS myself, I also picked up a best of Punk in IWA MS and a highly recommended show from earlier this year, "We're No Joke", hoping it willbe good stuff.
> 
> Funny sidenote both of the shows I got are from a venue in Midlothian Illinois, and I ended up there this weekend cause I was lost driving around in South Chicago :lmao


well i don't think Reyes is all that great in the ring plus i don't like his attitude outside the ring also, thus cause well....to hate on him. Anyways IWA:MS has good matches i have seen a few, i saw the epic fight between Delirous vs Generico! I also have seen Tyler Black a few times too, i have taken a liking to him as well:agree:

IWA:MS Punk best of, i might get that along with the ROH ones too, anything with the Punker i will want


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Lots of Questions
McGuinness vs AD from Epic Encounter II turn out? Better Than Unified? 
How was EEII overall?
How was Cabana vs AD?
How was Gut Check overall?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Description:
> 1. Dunn & Marcos vs. Rhett Titus & Pelle Primeau
> 2. Jack Evans vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Colt Cabana vs. Ricky Reyes (Four Corner Survival)
> 3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels
> 4. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards
> 5. Delirious vs. Shane Hagadorn
> 6. Samoa Joe vs. Roderick Strong
> 9. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe
> 
> Plus An Appearance by Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli
> 
> DVD Bonus:
> -Black Market vs. The Heartbreak Express (Anything Goes FIP Tag Team Title Match)...FIP Heatstroke '06 Night 1
> -Rain vs. Sara Del Rey...Shimmer Vol. 4





> Description:
> 1. Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans
> 2. Adam Pearce vs. Delirious
> 3. Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs
> 4. Homicide & Samoa Joe vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe
> 5. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli (World Tag Team Title Match)
> 6. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness (GHC Heavyweight Title Match)
> 7. Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA (ROH World Title Match)
> 
> Plus: Bruno Sammartino & Jim Cornette


Will definetly be picking these up just got to decide whether to get 2 SS dvd's or the CM Punk t-shirt that is back in stock


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My order

Epic Encounter II
Gut Check
Glory By Honor Night 1
Glory By Honor Night 2


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If I go to the 11/4 show, i'm picking up Glory By Honor Night 2, Night 1 just doesn't interest me a lot. I'll also be picking up that awesome CM Punk shirt that ROH has in stock, that will be out of stock really fast.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'll definately be picking up GBH V and 2 other shows today.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How are Gut Check and Epic Encounter II. I want to get GBH V and if I buy them today it will cost $55 Canadian but if there is a 20% off Sale or free shipping next week then it will only cost $45 Canadian.

Gut Check and Epic Encounter don't interest me very much. The Nigel vs Dragon match is the only match that I'm interested in and I don't even think it could top their match from Unified.

I don't want any old shows ATM and have seen DBDIV through to AITUK. *I'm Stuck*


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I can't really help you on comparing Unified & Epic Encounter II's Nigel/Dragon matches because I haven't got them in the mail yet so I have yet to see Unified but Epic Encounter was an awesome show live and the last 20 or so minutes of Nigel/Dragon were amazing to see in person, and if your remotely a fan of Sydal or Delirious they had a show stealing match. The tag title match was fun and it was really an all around solid show from top to bottom. Can't help you on Gut Check as I'm not all that interested in it myself aside from it's main event.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can't wait for my next order ( I don't get paid for another week  ).

Not sure about GBHV night 1, but night 2 is a definite must. I'll also get Unified and maybe Gut Check or Epic Encounter II.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

There is 7 DVD's I want, once it gets to 8, I'll be making an order.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I made my order i went for both nights of GBH along with secrets if the ring with raven volumes 3 & 5


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got New Frontiers and Testing the Limit from Ebay.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i woke up with the intention of ordering both GBH nights, then when i saw the three for 1 sale was up, i ended up getting both GBH nights, Gut Check and Epic Encounter 2


----------



## andrew6789

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hopefully I'll be ordering Gut Check, Epic Encounter 2, and the GBH nights tomorrow or soon. I'm really looking forward to watching these.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Damn I feel stupid I ordered Gut Check and EEII this past weekend I didn't know about the sale  so I'll order Glory by Honor night I and II in a couple of weeks.


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'll be ordering both nights of the Glory By Honor V weekend when they get a free shipping or a 20% off sale.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Glory By Honor V is out. Not too bad cover art. I like some of the newest covers better though. Night 2 looks like a better card to me.










*Glory By Honor V Night 1*
1. Dunn & Marcos vs. Rhett Titus & Pelle Primeau
2. Jack Evans vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Colt Cabana vs. Ricky Reyes (Four Corner Survival)
3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels
4. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards
5. Delirious vs. Shane Hagadorn
6. Samoa Joe vs. Roderick Strong
9. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe 










*Glory By Honor V Night 2*
1. Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans
2. Adam Pearce vs. Delirious
3. Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs
4. Homicide & Samoa Joe vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe
5. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli (World Tag Team Title Match)
6. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness (GHC Heavyweight Title Match)
7. Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA (ROH World Title Match)


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^
Dude this was posted like 4 pages ago


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> Dude this was posted like 4 pages ago


My fault. Didn't see that.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^
Cover art is ok though. I really liked the Gut Check and EE2 cover art though.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

PWG is pissing me off. First they said late September for BOLA 2006 and then they said late October. Well, its Nov. 2 and it's still not out.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^
Didn't you order that a couple of months ago?


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> PWG is pissing me off. First they said late September for BOLA 2006 and then they said late October. Well, its Nov. 2 and it's still not out.


Wow, what horrible service. Glad I didn't place an order for it.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> PWG is pissing me off. First they said late September for BOLA 2006 and then they said late October. Well, its Nov. 2 and it's still not out.


damn, you too geez. same problem with McQueen too. I could check out the PWG forums to find out when it will come out but other than that i have no clue to when it will be released.

I like those cover arts, both shows sound soild, Hagadorn vs Delirous should be interesting due to it being a real match for Hagadorn and not just against the students. Of Couse Danielson vs KENTA and KENTA/Naomichi Marufuji vs Briscoes will be great:agree:

Unified is ontop of my list but those two just might have shot up with it.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^ Use the Buy 3 Get 1 Free Sale and get Unified, Better Than Our Best(if you don't have it alrealdy) and GBH V both nights.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I like those cover arts, both shows sound soild, Hagadorn vs Delirous should be interesting due to it being a real match for Hagadorn and not just against the students. Of Couse Danielson vs KENTA and KENTA/Naomichi Marufuji vs Briscoes will be great
> 
> Unified is ontop of my list but those two just might have shot up with it.


Yeah, you need to put GBH night 2 on top of you're list as well Sabin just for Nigel/Fuji and KENTA/Dragon alone those were both close to reaching 5 stars on the same night.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Yeah, you need to put GBH night 2 on top of you're list as well Sabin just for Nigel/Fuji and KENTA/Dragon alone those were both close to reaching 5 stars on the same night.


damn both 5 stars, geez thats great to hear, which one was longer(if you can think of it) & better?

Damn of course that sale is happening when i don't have any money, shit that sucks.

Whats the card at better than our best, doesn't Joe defend the belt against Jay Briscoe in a cage or something?


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> damn both 5 stars, geez thats great to hear, which one was longer(if you can think of it) & better?
> 
> Damn of course that sale is happening when i don't have any money, shit that sucks.
> 
> Whats the card at better than our best, doesn't Joe defend the belt against Jay Briscoe in a cage or something?


Nah, Joe vs. Jay in the cage is At Our Best. Better Than Our Best is...

1. Jack Evans vs. Ace Steel vs. Matt Sydal vs. Jake Crist vs. Dave Christ vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Six Man Mayhem) ***1/2
2. Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious **3/4
3. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, & Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito ****
4. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang (Four Corner Survival) ****1/4
5. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ****3/4
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm (ROH World Title Match) ***1/2
7. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana (Chicago Street Fight) ****1/2 

Really really good overrall show.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> Nah, Joe vs. Jay in the cage is At Our Best. Better Than Our Best is...
> 
> 1. Jack Evans vs. Ace Steel vs. Matt Sydal vs. Jake Crist vs. Dave Christ vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Six Man Mayhem) ***1/2
> 2. Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious **3/4
> 3. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, & Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito ****
> 4. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang (Four Corner Survival) ****1/4
> 5. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ***3/4
> 6. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm (ROH World Title Match) ***1/2
> 7. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana (Chicago Street Fight) ****1/2
> 
> Really really good overrall show.


Oh At Our Best, not Better Than Our Best, i was close

God that card looks sweet, Colt/Homicide, Storm/Danielson, Blood Gen/Gen Next! & Embassy & Yoshino/Do Fixer! God all for of those matches have me really hyped. Thanks for the card and this is definally going on my list:agree:

Thank


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> Nah, Joe vs. Jay in the cage is At Our Best. Better Than Our Best is...
> 
> 1. Jack Evans vs. Ace Steel vs. Matt Sydal vs. Jake Crist vs. Dave Christ vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Six Man Mayhem) ***1/2
> 2. Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious **3/4
> 3. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, & Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito ****
> 4. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang (Four Corner Survival) ****1/4
> 5. *Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi (ROH Tag Team Title Match)* ****3/4*
> 6. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm (ROH World Title Match) ***1/2
> 7. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana (Chicago Street Fight) ****1/2
> 
> Really really good overrall show.


I need to quote myself. I screwed that up. That should be ****3/4 not ***3/4. My FAV match of the night.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> damn both 5 stars, geez thats great to hear, which one was longer(if you can think of it) & better?


Yep I was there live and I remember KENTA/Dragon being longer but I could be wrong and KENTA/Dragon was just a little bit better all four man brought there A game on that night.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Yep I was there live and I remember KENTA/Dragon being longer but I could be wrong and KENTA/Dragon was just a little bit better all four man brought there A game on that night.


thanks they should own no matter what

yeah i knew Blood Gen vs Gen Next had to be better than *** 3/4  It just had to be!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Damn I feel stupid I ordered Gut Check and EEII this past weekend I didn't know about the sale  so I'll order Glory by Honor night I and II in a couple of weeks.


Cide I feel your pain, last week I ordered both UK shows, Epic 2 and WOTW II, and today I ordered both GBH V nights, forgot the damn 3/1 sale was this week, 6 shows full price 

And Mystery I know how you feel about the BOLA 2006 preorder being pushed back I'm sick of waiting for that as well.


----------



## angryWEFposter.

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

what is round robin challenge like (Danielson/Low Ki/Daniels)?


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've decided I'm going with Gut Check, EE II, GBH V N1, GBH V N2. It comes to 80 bucks Canadian. How much was everyone else's order, I wish the canadian dollar went up in value.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> I've decided I'm going with Gut Check, EE II, GBH V N1, GBH V N2. It comes to 80 bucks Canadian. How much was everyone else's order, I wish the canadian dollar went up in value.


I ordered exactly the same and it came to £38.00 GBP.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DavidEFC said:


> I ordered exactly the same and it came to £38.00 GBP.


Alittle off topic but whats minimum wage in the UK, if it is around £7.00 then thats crazy. 

I just read on the ROH boards that Nigel McGuinness vs American Dragon isn't very good and someone rated it ***1/2(from EE II), I know sometimes not to take peoples opinions but I might swap Epic Encounter II with another dvd.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Alittle off topic but whats minimum wage in the UK, if it is around £7.00 then thats crazy.


£4.45 18 - 21 and £5.35 22 and over.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just for the record what did everyone give COD out of *****?


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> Just for the record what did everyone give COD out of *****?


In my opinion it deserves ****1/2.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> Just for the record what did everyone give COD out of *****?


At first I gave it ***** but now it sits at ****3/4 for me.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Interesting. To me it is only deserving of a **** maybe a ****1/4 If I'm being generous. Good match but I felt it could have been a slight bit better.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The people in it were my favouirte and I just loved the story in the match, really really great from my perspective.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I am making my next ROH order and need to know which DVD to get for free

GBH N1
Generation Now
Time To Man Up

Time To Man Up look quite good to me.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^
I havent seen night I of Glory by Honor yet but Time to Man Up is a pretty solid show that shouldn't be skipped, the same thing goes for Generation Now.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^

Generation Now
1. Delirious vs Castagnoli-**3/4
2. Embassy vs SCS-**3/4
3. Jay Brisoce vs Jimmy Jacobs-***
4. Mark Brisoce vs Homicide-***1/4
5. Gen Now vs Gen Next-****1/4
6. Chris Daniels vs Cage-***1/4
7. Danielson vs McGuinness-****



Time To Man Up
1. Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans-***1/2
2. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs Irish Airborne-***1/4
3. Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli-***1/4
4. ROH World Tag Team Title Ultimate Endurance Match-***
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Delirious-***1/4
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards-****
7. Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles-?

No MOTY candidates on both shows but they are very solid well rounded shows. Haven't seen GBH V N1 yet just ordered it today.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks. I'm going to go with Time To Man Up as I am quite interested in the undercard aswell as Evans/Danielson. 

May I ask why you didn't rate the Styles/Joe match?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Styles and Joe was real short besides the ending I couldn't get into it.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

OK. I won't ask what happened as I don't want it to be runied. 

In the next four shows that are to be released are any names of the shows confirmed? And what matches are on them?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^
I only know Survival of the Fittest 06


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Motor city Madness-October 7th 2006
Survival Of The Fittest-October 6th 2006


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just ordered:

Fight Of The Century
Unified
Glory By Honor V Nights 1 & 2


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Any ideas of my first ROH DVD?


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone seen Gut Check yet? I was there and Colt vs Dragon was rad live but I wanna know if it came off good on the dvd or not.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Future star look at the "Newbie to Roh" Thread. It will help


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> Future star look at the "Newbie to Roh" Thread. It will help


im not really a newbie to roh, ive downloaded many many roh matches, just wanted to know about dvds


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Future Star said:


> im not really a newbie to roh, ive downloaded many many roh matches, just wanted to know about dvds


Yeah but there is a good selection of full shows to start with for people in your situation.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anybody buy GBV Night 1 yet? I was there live and I wondered if it looked good on DVD. Especially the last 2 matches.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



ROH/PWG/CZW said:


> Anybody buy GBV Night 1 yet? I was there live and I wondered if it looked good on DVD. Especially the last 2 matches.


i ordered it but it won't arrive for another week


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



ROH/PWG/CZW said:


> Anybody buy GBV Night 1 yet? I was there live and I wondered if it looked good on DVD. Especially the last 2 matches.


i bet they did, most matches usually come out well, was it a match that went into the crowd or something, other than that it should look good like always.:agree:

ok how does this sound for my top 10 ROH shows i want....

*Unified
Better Than Our Best
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Glory By Honor V Night 1
Nowhere To Run
Anarchy In The UK
Fight Of The Century
Supercard Of Honor
Dragon Gate Challenge
Death Defore Dishonor IV*

is that a good list to get or what?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> i bet they did, most matches usually come out well, was it a match that went into the crowd or something, other than that it should look good like always.:agree:
> 
> ok how does this sound for my top 10 ROH shows i want....
> 
> *Unified
> Better Than Our Best
> Glory By Honor V Night 2
> Glory By Honor V Night 1
> Nowhere To Run
> Anarchy In The UK
> Fight Of The Century
> Supercard Of Honor
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Death Defore Dishonor IV*
> 
> is that a good list to get or what?


I have yet to see about 3 of those shows but yeah that is a pretty good list if your looking for current shows from this year, both are good shows but I'd personally sub in a few older shows (like Joe vs Kobashi, Vendetta, DBD 1, and Main Event Spectacles) in place of DBD IV and FOTC (and most likely GBH V night 1 and AITUK) but looks to be an enjoyable list of shows sabin.

Got Epic Encounter II tonight looking forward to watching that to see how it is on tape, i'm in the backround of the Sydal picture on the back LOL.

Edit: I just finished watching and comparing Epic Encounter II and it came off pretty good on tape aside from some sound issues (echo's) and the crowd didn't come off as hot as I expected it too. Anyways I'm curious about what those of you who have seen Danielson vs McGuinness IV think about it, and how it stacks up to the previous 3 matches in all of your opinions (I have yet to watch Unified so I'll get to that myself tommorow most likely). I personally enjoyed the Epic Encounter II match because it's exactly the kind of wrestling I like, Intelligent pyschologically & physical, it may put off some of you due to the fact its a slower paced match as it goes an hour and not to use a cliche but it is in my eyes a hold for hold "wrestling clinic". Also on a side note i'm glad they show the aftermath of the match in it entirety just to show how hard these guys work and the toll it takes on them for the sake of our entertainment.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

In my spare time I'm going to rewatch Dragon Gate Challenge and Better Than Our Best to see how good they really are.


----------



## Enigma

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm a total RoH noob, only started watching last year or so. What DVDs do you guys reccommend? Also, where in the UK can I get them? Or which website?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



charismatic|enigma said:


> I'm a total RoH noob, only started watching last year or so. What DVDs do you guys reccommend? Also, where in the UK can I get them? Or which website?



Check out the Newbie guide to ROH for a list of good dvds to start.

You can get them delivered to the UK from ROH's site ROHWrestling.com order usually take 5-7 days. There is also a-merchandise.co.uk but they are about 5 months behind on dvd releases so you won't be able to get the newest shows there


----------



## Enigma

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> Check out the Newbie guide to ROH for a list of good dvds to start.
> 
> You can get them delivered to the UK from ROH's site ROHWrestling.com order usually take 5-7 days. There is also a-merchandise.co.uk but they are about 5 months behind on dvd releases so you won't be able to get the newest shows there


Thanks. I always thought the ROH site was US only.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just ordered both GBHV nights.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Guys, I need some help I was bidding on ebay. My mom found this out, she got mad because I'm already bidding on something. Well heres the link

Its a Dustin Roddes Shoot
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEBI:IT&viewitem=&item=280043851027&rd=1&rd=1

But I'm also bidding on
Straight Shootin’ with Lance Storm
2. Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe 
3. Best of Jack Evans- Defying Gravity
4. Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
5. Straight Shootin' with Mr. Fuji 
6. Straight Shootin’ with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels 
7. Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe & CM Punk
8. Straight Shootin’ with Raven & The Sandman Vol. 2


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I need some help with some shows from CZW or IWA MS. I currently own 3 shows from each company.

CZW:
Deja Vu 3
Cage of Death 6
When 2 Worlds Collide

IWA:
Were No Joke
Simply The Best 7
A Matter of Pride '05

So I need some recommendations on some new shows. I know a lot of people dont watch CZW or IWA but maybe you can help me out. I'm looking for some of there best all around shows and some of the older stuff.

Thanks if you can help me out.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^

Get the Ted Petty Invitationals. They are 40 bucks but totally worth it.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

dman, you MUST get Night Of Infamy 4, easily the best CZW show I've seen, great from the opener to the main event.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks both of you guys. I remember your review on NOI 4 so I'll probably pick that one up.

I know that 2004 and 2006 are there best TPI's but how are the other ones. The other ones dont get much talk. I saw that smartmark just released the 2002 TPI on DVD. 

Anyone else got recommendations.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Thanks both of you guys. I remember your review on NOI 4 so I'll probably pick that one up.
> 
> I know that 2004 and 2006 are there best TPI's but how are the other ones. The other ones dont get much talk. I saw that smartmark just released the 2002 TPI on DVD.
> 
> Anyone else got recommendations.


The 2004 Strong Style Tournament from IWA-MS is a very good show. Pretty much any IWA-MS show from 2004 you can't go wrong with. Also, 2005 was another great year for IWA-MS.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was taking a break on buying wrestling dvds but I felt it was time so here is what I just ordered. Thoughts?

ROH: War of the Wire II
ROH: Generation Now 
ROH: Time to Man Up 
IWA-MS: 2004 Revolution Strong Style Tournament 
IWA-MS: Something to Prove
IWA-MS: Ninth Anniversary Show
IWA-MS: We're No Joke


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I don't watch IWA:MS so I couldn't tell you Generation Now and Time To Man Up are must own shows while War on the Wire II is pretty solid I think you need it in you're ROH collection if you're a BJ Whitmer fan.


----------



## chris radical

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

can any one tell me any good ROH dvd from this year


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Better Than Our Best from April 1 is the best ROH show I've ever seen.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How is Full Impact Pro. I'm thinking off getting some dvds


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> How is Full Impact Pro. I'm thinking off getting some dvds


It's a very enjoyable promotion. However, from the beginning to roughly late 2005 the shows undercards haven't been anything great. But, from late 2005 to now the shows have been very solid overall. I'd recommend Strong vs. Evans as your first purchase. Very good show from top to bottom.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



chris radical said:


> can any one tell me any good ROH dvd from this year


You have to, and I mean HAVE TO, buy Glory By Honor V Night 2.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I don't watch IWA:MS so I couldn't tell you Generation Now and Time To Man Up are must own shows while War on the Wire II is pretty solid I think you need it in you're ROH collection if you're a BJ Whitmer fan.


Time to man up must own?


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Time to man up must own?


NO dud matches on the card and most of the matches are 3 stars plus. TTMU is better than half the shows this year.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> You have to, and I mean HAVE TO, buy Glory By Honor V Night 2.


From what ive heard when it was on and the match-ups it looks awesome.
And they had to release it just when i ordered Epic Encounter 2 and Unifed and ran out of money.
I take it from your sig and the way you said it that it lived up to expectations, I dont know if i can wait another week to order this and then another week for it to arrive.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> *I have yet to see about 3 of those shows but yeah that is a pretty good list if your looking for current shows from this year, both are good shows but I'd personally sub in a few older shows (like Joe vs Kobashi, Vendetta, DBD 1, and Main Event Spectacles) in place of DBD IV and FOTC (and most likely GBH V night 1 and AITUK) but looks to be an enjoyable list of shows sabin.*
> 
> Got Epic Encounter II tonight looking forward to watching that to see how it is on tape, i'm in the backround of the Sydal picture on the back LOL.
> 
> Edit: I just finished watching and comparing Epic Encounter II and it came off pretty good on tape aside from some sound issues (echo's) and the crowd didn't come off as hot as I expected it too. Anyways I'm curious about what those of you who have seen Danielson vs McGuinness IV think about it, and how it stacks up to the previous 3 matches in all of your opinions (I have yet to watch Unified so I'll get to that myself tommorow most likely). I personally enjoyed the Epic Encounter II match because it's exactly the kind of wrestling I like, Intelligent pyschologically & physical, it may put off some of you due to the fact its a slower paced match as it goes an hour and not to use a cliche but it is in my eyes a hold for hold "wrestling clinic". Also on a side note i'm glad they show the aftermath of the match in it entirety just to show how hard these guys work and the toll it takes on them for the sake of our entertainment.



Well thanks dude, i DBD IV was really good by Spart i think but you and Honor seem to think its average at best, i mostly want that one for COD and due to that being the night before Threemendous(want both to watch them in succession is all) Joe vs Kobiashi is one that i have pondered about since i saw the Main Event at "Unforgettable" with Cide/Kobiashi vs Ki/Joe so i know how good Kobiashi really is. Pretty surprised that you told me to take our FOTC since EVERYONE said it was really good. Main Event Spectacles is one when i know Danielson vs AJ was great and i have seen the famous Scramble Cage match so that one is one that i will also think about. I apreciate the advice but WOTW I & II are still ones i want since hell Homicide and Whitmer are two of my top favs in the barbed wire matches so yeah

Thanks for the help, glad most of it is good:agree:


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Well thanks dude, i DBD IV was really good by Spart i think but you and Honor seem to think its average at best, i mostly want that one for COD and due to that being the night before Threemendous(want both to watch them in succession is all) Joe vs *Kobiashi* is one that i have pondered about since i saw the Main Event at "Unforgettable" with Cide/*Kobiashi *vs Ki/Joe so i know how good *Kobiashi* really is. Pretty surprised that you told me to take our FOTC since EVERYONE said it was really good. Main Event Spectacles is one when i know Danielson vs AJ was great and i have seen the famous Scramble Cage match so that one is one that i will also think about. I apreciate the advice but WOTW I & II are still ones i want since hell Homicide and Whitmer are two of my top favs in the barbed wire matches so yeah
> 
> Thanks for the help, glad most of it is good:agree:


:lmao I just thought that was funny that you called him Kobiashi. It's Kobashi.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah don't get me wrong shows like Fight of the Century and Death Before Dishonor IV (in fact all DBD's are awesome) are good and worth getting but there are other shows out there I feel are all around much better, shows like Main Event Spectacles, ROHomicide, Reborn: Stage II or Joe vs Kobashi.

Unforgettable is a VERY underrated show due to the fact it had the misfortune of following one of the best shows of the year, and it has one of Roderick Strong's best matches ever against James Gibson along with the great tag main event. I recommend that as well.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Yeah don't get me wrong shows like Fight of the Century and Death Before Dishonor IV (in fact all DBD's are awesome) are good and worth getting but there are other shows out there I feel are all around much better, shows like Main Event Spectacles, ROHomicide, Reborn: Stage II or Joe vs Kobashi.
> 
> Unforgettable is a VERY underrated show due to the fact it had the misfortune of following one of the best shows of the year, and it has one of Roderick Strong's best matches ever against James Gibson along with the great tag main event. I recommend that as well.


I totally forgot about ROHomicide, i really did, damn that one is one i want as well. Well like i said Unforgettable does have a great Main Event, i downloaded that one, really stiff and great. Odd teams and wasn't sure who was face heel, but now i know it was just a dream tag match is all. Strong vs Gibson has me sold already, god that has to be great, Gibson vs Rocky(black Tiger) was really good one so yeah 

Thanks for more help but just to refresh my mind what is at Reborn: Stage II except for the Punk/Steamboat thing?


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I can only get one- Glory By Honor Night 2 or Unified, which should I get?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



WCW4lyfe said:


> I can only get one- Glory By Honor Night 2 or Unified, which should I get?


Shit, that sucks, really tough choice for you dude, Unified is #1 on my list but take someone else's word for it though....i still say Unified is the one, hope that helps


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Shit, that sucks, really tough choice for you dude, Unified is #1 on my list but take someone else's word for it though....i still say Unified is the one, hope that helps


Since I trust your opinion and Unified is already sitting in my cart, I'll get that one and get GBH sometime in the future. Thanks bro .


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



WCW4lyfe said:


> Since I trust your opinion and Unified is already sitting in my cart, I'll get that one and get GBH sometime in the future. Thanks bro .


yeah it should be a great choice, trust me everyone says is fucking awesome, that is why next time i have money, its going for that. If you watch it before i get it remember to tell me what you thought of it


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Thanks for more help but just to refresh my mind what is at Reborn: Stage II except for the Punk/Steamboat thing?


Nothing near MOTY on Reborn Stage Two its just an excellent all around card, probably best all around card of 2004

Ace Steel vs BJ Whitmer (further pushes the SCS vs Maff/Whitmer fued)
Justin Credible & Masada vs Daivari & Delirious (fairly plain tag match)
Chad Collyer vs John Walters (neither man is very charismatic but both are very good wrestlers, good technically sound match up)
Nigel McGuinness vs Rocky Romero vs Jimmy Rave (pre embassy) vs Austin Aries in his main show debut (still to this day one of the better 4CS match and at this point all 4 of these guys didn't really have a full time spot on the roster, they work there asses off to impress and it shows)
Homicide vs Bryan Danielson (my favorite match up between the two to this day)
Ricky Reyes vs Danny Daniels (solid but forgettable match up)
Tag Team Scramble - Matt Sydal & Jack Evans vs Carnage Crew vs Dunn & Marcos vs Jimmy Jacobs & Alex Shelly (spotty like most scrambles but its fun, also watching Shelly dump Jacobs as his partner after the match is fun)
ROH World Title Match - Samoa Joe vs Matt Stryker (Stryker got his shot for winning 2003's field of honor tournament, but Joe was a little pissed off this night after getting a fireball to the face the night before so pretty much a squash title defense)
ROH Tag Title Match - Jay & Mark Briscoe vs CM Punk & Colt Cabana (SCS at this point of ROH were heels and Briscoes were semi-face but this is the 1st ROH show in Chicago so crowd is 100% behind the saints)

Oh and the Punk/Steamboat thing was at Reborn Stage One


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Nothing near MOTY on Reborn Stage Two its just an excellent all around card, probably best all around card of 2004
> 
> Ace Steel vs BJ Whitmer (further pushes the SCS vs Maff/Whitmer fued)
> Justin Credible & Masada vs Daivari & Delirious (fairly plain tag match)
> Chad Collyer vs John Walters (neither man is very charismatic but both are very good wrestlers, good technically sound match up)
> Nigel McGuinness vs Rocky Romero vs Jimmy Rave (pre embassy) vs Austin Aries in his main show debut (still to this day one of the better 4CS match and at this point all 4 of these guys didn't really have a full time spot on the roster, they work there asses off to impress and it shows)
> Homicide vs Bryan Danielson (my favorite match up between the two to this day)
> Ricky Reyes vs Danny Daniels (solid but forgettable match up)
> Tag Team Scramble - Matt Sydal & Jack Evans vs Carnage Crew vs Dunn & Marcos vs Jimmy Jacobs & Alex Shelly (spotty like most scrambles but its fun, also watching Shelly dump Jacobs as his partner after the match is fun)
> ROH World Title Match - Samoa Joe vs Matt Stryker (Stryker got his shot for winning 2003's field of honor tournament, but Joe was a little pissed off this night after getting a fireball to the face the night before so pretty much a squash title defense)
> ROH Tag Title Match - Jay & Mark Briscoe vs CM Punk & Colt Cabana (SCS at this point of ROH were heels and Briscoes were semi-face but this is the 1st ROH show in Chicago so crowd is 100% behind the saints)
> 
> Oh and the Punk/Steamboat thing was at Reborn Stage One


Oh ok thanks wow i heard that this card sucked, i got them confused and such. The saints were heels during the match! I thought they were faces and briscoes were heels, i never knew the briscoes were even faces, wow. I saw that insane pepsi plunge he does to either Jay or Mark and the crowd cheers there asses off, so that means Whitmer and Maff were never heel after the Prophecy then or what, somewhat confused now? 

The card sound ok to me is all, the 4CS does sound great though:agree:


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Oh ok thanks wow i heard that this card sucked, i got them confused and such. The saints were heels during the match! I thought they were faces and briscoes were heels, i never knew the briscoes were even faces, wow. I saw that insane pepsi plunge he does to either Jay or Mark and the crowd cheers there asses off, so that means Whitmer and Maff were never heel after the Prophecy then or what, somewhat confused now?
> 
> The card sound ok to me is all, the 4CS does sound great though:agree:


Well this night the Saints were faces cause they were the home town boys so they acted a faces during the match as well, Briscoes were tweeners really inbetween this period and the time they left. Ok to quickly explain the Maff/Whitmer situation, they were pissed because Punk took out Christopher Daniels (with a little help from TNA lol) at the start of the year, and Daniels was set to come back but then the TNA shit went down right around the time of Reborn weekend. So as you've seen DBD III thats when Daniels returns for punk, as for Maff & Whitmer they were out to get revenge on SCS till eventually they turned there backs on the prophecy and Alison Danger a few shows later.

And you may be confused cause someone might have said Reborn Stage One sucked cause that wasn't that great of a show (except on paper) IMO, and sabin take my reviews with a grain of salt I like certain shows differently than others.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Well this night the Saints were faces cause they were the home town boys so they acted a faces during the match as well, Briscoes were tweeners really inbetween this period and the time they left. Ok to quickly explain the Maff/Whitmer situation, they were pissed because Punk took out Christopher Daniels (with a little help from TNA lol) at the start of the year, and Daniels was set to come back but then the TNA shit went down right around the time of Reborn weekend. So as you've seen DBD III thats when Daniels returns for punk, as for Maff & Whitmer they were out to get revenge on SCS till eventually they turned there backs on the prophecy and Alison Danger a few shows later.
> 
> And you may be confused cause someone might have said Reborn Stage One sucked cause that wasn't that great of a show (except on paper) IMO, and sabin take my reviews with a grain of salt I like certain shows differently than others.


oh i know you like your shows but it was this show that someone said it sucked, i wanted this one for Punk winning the tag titles but they said it was the only good match. I might get this one though, it just sounds well ok to me, half sound cool and the other half sound blah to me. i really do appreaciate(sp?) the help for this and it will make me think twice about it but the card just doesn't hook me in that well, but Punk winning might just be the clincher if i do get it soon

Also isn't Daniels last match in ROH at "Battle Lines Are Drawn or Crossed" and sorry if it is a long story but what is the deal between ROH and TNA? i know some of it but not that much.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Most of the 2004 shows IMO aren't must haves, I just find this to be most solid from that year and that my opinion they way I see it. SCS really went face at Reborn Completion (I think it was) when Punk saved Steamboat from a GenNext beating, and yes Daniels was taken out at the six man tag at Battle Lines Are Drawn after a Pepsi Plunge through a table.

As for the TNA/ROH deal, Rob Feinstien founder of RF Video and ROH got in trouble with some sort of Pedophilia sting, Fienstein was forced to step down from RF Video and he sold his shares of ROH to Cary Silken and Gabe Sapolsky. I can only guess on this part but TNA I'd assume decided they didn't want bad press so they locked Styles, Daniels, and Jerry Lynn into exclusive contracts to TNA (CM Punk refused and sided with ROH). But I don't know what kinda politics went down thats just my guess at what happened.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Most of the 2004 shows IMO aren't must haves, I just find this to be most solid from that year and that my opinion they way I see it. SCS really went face at Reborn Completion (I think it was) when Punk saved Steamboat from a GenNext beating, and yes Daniels was taken out at the six man tag at Battle Lines Are Drawn after a Pepsi Plunge through a table.
> 
> As for the TNA/ROH deal, Rob Feinstien founder of RF Video and ROH got in trouble with some sort of Pedophilia sting, Fienstein was forced to step down from RF Video and he sold his shares of ROH to Cary Silken and Gabe Sapolsky. I can only guess on this part but TNA I'd assume decided they didn't want bad press so they locked Styles, Daniels, and Jerry Lynn into exclusive contracts to TNA (CM Punk refused and sided with ROH). But I don't know what kinda politics went down thats just my guess at what happened.


oh ok, so it was a lawsuit thing, got it. I knew about Punk leaving too, he was with "The Gathering" thing in TNA fueding against Raven(again!). Oh ok, when Punk saved Steamboat is when he turned face, ok now i know I have seen that, The PP thought the Table on daniels, highlights against Raven, Highlights against Joe and when Punk won the tag titles all on the DBD III dvd, they show all of those highlights, that is how i know about a few things with that:agree:

Thanks for all the help man and i already repped you


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



WCW4lyfe said:


> I can only get one- Glory By Honor Night 2 or Unified, which should I get?


GLORY BY HONOR NIGHT 2

Don't let anyone tell you differently. They're wrong.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Unified is my front runner for show of the year right now, but i am yet to see GBH night 2, its in the mail.

It very well could be the show of the year


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> GLORY BY HONOR NIGHT 2
> 
> Don't let anyone tell you differently. They're wrong.


I dunno Spartanlax you told everyone here Fight of The Century was gonna be the show of the year too, and I personally can find a few better shows from this year than that (Milestone Triple Shot, WOC Night II, Unified, ROHomicide, and the most underated show of the year Tag Wars 2006). But i'm going to actually take your word (and Cide's) on GBH V Night 2 because on paper this is probably the best show ever. I'm really looking forward to watching that show when I get it.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I dunno Spartanlax you told everyone here Fight of The Century was gonna be the show of the year too, and I personally can find a few better shows from this year than that (Milestone Triple Shot, WOC Night II, Unified, ROHomicide, and the most underated show of the year Tag Wars 2006). But i'm going to actually take your word (and Cide's) on GBH V Night 2 because on paper this is probably the best show ever. I'm really looking forward to watching that show when I get it.


1. Me calling it show of the year was kinda a joke, since some people were hating on the card before the show happened and I tend to overhype shows I'm going to (with good reason, however, as Edison has had some fantastic shows this year, ROHomicide was pure greatness). Still, if Corino/Pearce vs Cide/Whitmer came off better on DVD (they showed nothing of Whitmer/Pearce's brawl and had horrible camera angles), I still say it'd be a runner for show of the year.

2. Triple Shot doesn't count, it's in a league of it's own.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hehe, all right fair enough. And yeah seeing a show live adds so much more to it, and yeah FOTC was a great show but I just meant to say theres a few shows I like more this year, then again there's been very few lackluster or poor shows this year.

The Triple Shot was ungodly awesome, that's all it took for my friend to watch and get hooked lol.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> TTMU is better than half the shows this year.


I have to disagree.


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does ROH usually have a sale on DVDs for the holidays? If so what kind of sale?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm pretty sure they will have some sales for the holidays including the great $10 sale and the buy three, get one free on all ROH shows.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Around Christmas last year ROH had a 25% off sale with no minimum purchase. Also, I think they had a 20% off sale with no minimum purchase the day after Thanksgiving. I'm hoping for a free shipping plus 15% off sale with the minimum purchase of $50 around Christmas time.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> I have to disagree.


Maybe not half but a decent amount of shows.

-Dissension
-Unscripted II
-Arena Warfare
-Weekend of Champions Night 1
-How We Roll

I'd also put it on par with the following.

-4th Anniversary Show
-Destiny
-In Your Face
-Throwdown

EDIT: Shit. Didn't realize I just posted. Oh well....


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Epic Encounter II and Gut Check came in the mail today I'll post a full review on both shows sometime this week since nobody else did it.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I can do a quick star rating for Epic Encounter II, cause I just finally watched it on tape to compare it to being there live. Not a show of the year contender but was a solid show. The Crowd didn't come off as hot for Delirious/Sydal or Danielson/McGuinness on tape as I though it would, then again it was a pretty small crowd.

Briscoes vs Irish Airborne - ***
Homicide vs Jimmy Jacobs w/Lacey - **1/4
Christopher Daniels vs Claudio Castignoli - ***
Colt Cabana & Davey Richards vs The Embassy - **1/2 
Matt Sydal vs Delirious - ****1/4
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer - ****
Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness - ****1/2


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Quick Ratings for GBHV N2.


Richards/Evans-***
Pearce/Delirious-**
Daniels/Colt/Jacobs-**1/2
Joe/Cide-Briscoes-***3/4
KoW-Aries/Strong-****1/4
Marufuji/Nigel-****3/5
Dragon/KENTA-*****

Absolute must have show.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I can do a quick star rating for Epic Encounter II, cause I just finally watched it on tape to compare it to being there live. Not a show of the year contender but was a solid show. The Crowd didn't come off as hot for Delirious/Sydal or Danielson/McGuinness on tape as I though it would, then again it was a pretty small crowd.
> 
> Briscoes vs Irish Airborne - ***
> Homicide vs Jimmy Jacobs w/Lacey - **1/4
> Christopher Daniels vs Claudio Castignoli - ***
> Colt Cabana & Davey Richards vs The Embassy - **1/2
> Matt Sydal vs Delirious - ****1/4
> Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer - ****
> Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness - ****1/2


Thanks for the star ratings man. I was wondering how good the last three matches on the card were. All above 4 stars so I would definetely say this is an above average show if it's as good as you rated it.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> Quick Ratings for GBHV N2.
> 
> 
> Richards/Evans-***
> Pearce/Delirious-**
> Daniels/Colt/Jacobs-**1/2
> Joe/Cide-Briscoes-***3/4
> KoW-Aries/Strong-****1/4
> Marufuji/Nigel-****3/5
> Dragon/KENTA-*****
> 
> Absolute must have show.


Based on those ratings it is on par with Supercard of Honor.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

man i cant wait for my copy of GBH night 2


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> Thanks for the star ratings man. I was wondering how good the last three matches on the card were. All above 4 stars so I would definetely say this is an above average show if it's as good as you rated it.


I don't think everyone will enjoy Danielson/McGuinness IV as much as I did to be honest, it is a pretty slow paced match even for a 60 minute draw, but it is excellent wrestling like you'd expect from those two.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^
To be honest with ya, i am having a hard time believing that Delirious VS Sydal could be ****1/4, but yeah, you have watched it and i havent, so ill wait and see.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

GBH night 2 is a must own show I've heard it came across great on DVD as well.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

GBH Night 1 also looks very good. The main event, Joe vs Strong, Aries vs Richards.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Gut Check star ratings after watching it earlier today I'll still do Epic Encounter.

1. Nigel McGuinness/Jimmy Rave/Sal Rinuaro vs. Delirious/Irish Airborne - **1/2
2. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **
3. Briscoes vs. Homicide/Davey Richards - **** 
4. Samoa Joe vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2
5. Austin Aries/Roderick Strong (c) vs. Christopher Daniels/Matt Sydal (World Tag Team Title Match) ****1/4 (Match of the night)
6. Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Colt Cabana (ROH World Title Match- 2 out of 3 Falls) ****


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Looks like Both Epic Encounter 2 and Gut Check are pretty good shows seing as both the ratings for thme have 3 matches at or better then ****


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i just read the 411 review of fight of the century, and they have given KENTA VS Davey Richards the highest mark i have seen as of now... for that particular match. ***1/2. All the other sites i look at have been crapping all over it, and while i thought it was a very solid match, I agree with 411 when they say Davey Richards would be better served to emulate someone else, and not rely on kicks so much


----------



## sgp123

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

''What is ROH: At Our best'' like? It has a good review.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



sgp123 said:


> ''What is ROH: At Our best'' like? It has a good review.


At Our Best - early 2004 show was really good, Joe vs Jay Briscoe in a Steel Cage is one of my favorite matches in ROH ever (not the best just really enjoyable), AJ Styles vs CM Punk in a Pure Wrestling Title Match was good, and there is an unbelievable spot to end the main event Scramble Cage II (Carnage Crew vs Special K). The undercard however is only so-so (Xavier vs Slyk Wagner Brown was horrible) and mostly forgettable. I personally feel most of the 2004 shows aren't as good as other years of ROH, but At Our Best was one of the better ones from that year. I don't qualify it as "Must Have" but it's recommendable if you want to see it.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anybody bought the 2 disk best of James Gibson from IVP? I was thinking about added it to my latest order from them.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Has anybody bought the 2 disk best of James Gibson from IVP? I was thinking about added it to my latest order from them.


Yeah I've got it, mostly tag work in NJPW's jr Division (mostly against Jado & Gedo) and a solid match against American Dragon in NJPW US, last 3 matches are actually his 1st 3 ROH matches. Overall its a good buy.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks McQueen.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've got three ROH DVDs I want for Christmas.

Time To Man Up
Epic Encounter II
Glory By Honor V Night 2

Thoughts? And, if another buy 3, get 1 free sale comes along, what should I ask for?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

That's a real good order I'm looking to use the sale on GBH night 1 and 2 along with some FIP shows.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> I've got three ROH DVDs I want for Christmas.
> 
> Time To Man Up
> Epic Encounter II
> Glory By Honor V Night 2
> 
> Thoughts? And, if another buy 3, get 1 free sale comes along, what should I ask for?


I definetely think Glory By Honor Night One is worth a look also or if you don't have Unified get that instead.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got the last two matches from Unified on a DVD-R so that's off the list. I have a question. Due to the fact that GBH V Night 1 was under a tent, did that take away anything? I thought someone said that like Daniels couldn't do the BME or something...


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What are some of Homicide, Hernandez, Styles, Samoa Joe, and Low-Ki's best matches and events?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm almost finished with TPI 2006 Night 1 and will most likely give my thoughts and match ratings on the show tomorrow. I should be able to finish TPI 2006 Night 2 by Friday seeing how I don't have school that day. When I finish watching Night 2 I'll give my match ratings and thoughts on the show. Finally, I'll give my thoughts on the tournament as a whole.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> I'm almost finished with TPI 2006 Night 1 and will msot likely give my thoughts and match ratings on the show tomorrow. I should be able to finish TPI 2006 Night 2 by Friday seeing how I don't have school that day. When I finish watching Night 2 I'll give my match ratings and thoughts on the show. Finally, I'll give my thoughts on the tournament as a whole.


can't wait to see your thoughts am bidding on this on ebay at the moment looks like it should be a good event


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> I'm almost finished with TPI 2006 Night 1 and will msot likely give my thoughts and match ratings on the show tomorrow. I should be able to finish TPI 2006 Night 2 by Friday seeing how I don't have school that day. When I finish watching Night 2 I'll give my match ratings and thoughts on the show. Finally, I'll give my thoughts on the tournament as a whole.


You'll probably beat me to it mystery but I've just got discs 4 & 5 left to go, I'll probably wait till you post and I'll give my feelings on the tounament as well. Disc 3 was pretty awesome all the way around especially Low Ki vs Davey Richards, but so far Claudio vs Quackenbush has stole the show. ROH book Quack!!!!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I may say to hell with Raw and finish watching TPI Night 1.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What you don't need your K-Fed fix :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> You'll probably beat me to it mystery but I've just got discs 4 & 5 left to go, I'll probably wait till you post and I'll give my feelings on the tounament as well. Disc 3 was pretty awesome all the way around especially Low Ki vs Davey Richards, but so far Claudio vs Quackenbush has stole the show. ROH book Quack!!!!


damn that shit is 5 discs! wow, i have to get that, i do believe its the IWA-MS thing right? and how much was it? Ki vs Davey sounds sick, have to see that one


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> damn that shit is 5 discs! wow, i have to get that, i do believe its the IWA-MS thing right? and how much was it? Ki vs Davey sounds sick, have to see that one


Yeah 2 night's = 5 2 hours discs, Sabin there is some good stuff on this TPI tournament, oh and just to lure you in some more, Night One has a El Generico vs Bosh match that tops BOLA 2005 IMO  Ki vs Davey was good but i'm loving Quackenbush, makes me want to go out and buy a shitload of CHIKARA, but I won't.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Yeah 2 night's = 5 2 hours discs, Sabin there is some good stuff on this TPI tournament, oh and just to lure you in some more, Night One has a El Generico vs Bosh match that tops BOLA 2005 IMO  Ki vs Davey was good but i'm loving Quackenbush, makes me want to go out and buy a shitload of CHIKARA, but I won't.


Generico vs Bosh and you say its better than BOLA, yep i'm sold Really that does get me hyped up since my fav match was Bosh/Generico. You could just get CZW shows with "Lighting" Mike Quackenbush, its better than CHIKARA. Also the Quackendriver is sick, i use that move as my finisher when i wrestle(not backyard bullcrap either)


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Quakenbush is an awesome commentator also.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Quakenbush is an awesome commentator also.


wow, i didn't know that. does he do CZW or CHIKARA?.........

I bet he isn't as good as Punk was


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What is this TPI?


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ted Petty Invitational. IWA-MS has one every year. It's a two day eent.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

just curious again, can one of you guys tell me all of the participants....Sorry but just can't remember them and want to know who is in it


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> just curious again, can one of you guys tell me all of the participants....Sorry but just can't remember them and want to know who is in it


Here are the first round matches.

1. M-Dogg 20 vs. Ricochet 
2. Colt Cabana vs. Mike Quackenbush 
3. Chris Hero vs. Ricky Reyes 
4. Scorpio Sky vs. Hallowicked 
5. Erick Stevens vs. Trik Davis 
6. Chris Bosh vs. El Generico 
7. Jigsaw vs. Davey Richards 
8. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Roderick Strong 
9. Kevin Steen vs. Claudio Castagnoli 
10. Low-Ki vs. Gran Akuma 
11. Scott Lost vs. Delirious 
12. Arik Cannon vs. B-Boy


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Here are the first round matches.
> 
> 1. M-Dogg 20 vs. Ricochet
> *2. Colt Cabana vs. Mike Quackenbush *
> 3. Chris Hero vs. Ricky Reyes
> *4. Scorpio Sky vs. Hallowicked *
> 5. Erick Stevens vs. Trik Davis
> *6. Chris Bosh vs. El Generico *
> *7. Jigsaw vs. Davey Richards *
> 8. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Roderick Strong
> *9. Kevin Steen vs. Claudio Castagnoli *
> 10. Low-Ki vs. Gran Akuma
> *11. Scott Lost vs. Delirious *
> 12. Arik Cannon vs. B-Boy


thanks man, it looks really great. The ones that interest me the most are bolded, i also hope Hero beat down Reyes:agree: loads of guys i have only seen fight in CZW too, thats cool more variety of guys for me to check out again.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Reyes vs Hero was a pretty good match and one of the better 1st round matches as well, Low Ki vs Gran Akuma was surprisingly good, I was expecting a squash. Sky vs Hollowicked wasn't all the exciting of a match but it had it's moments.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Reyes vs Hero was a pretty good match and one of the better 1st round matches as well, Low Ki vs Gran Akuma was surprisingly good, I was expecting a squash. Sky vs Hollowicked wasn't all the exciting of a match but it had it's moments.


well Sky vs Hallowicked mainly interstes me since i have only seen like 2 matches from him, Sky is a good wrestler, can fly really well. Its ok if the match didn't pan out well. Glad to hear Reyes at least had a good match, is two matches on the PWG european vacation shows are both really weak, they clock in at around ony 8 min. Ki vs Akuma, i wasn't expecting too much of a squash but glad to hear that it wasn't but if Low Ki was eliminated in the first round i would be really shocked:agree:


----------



## necroperez

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Which out of these four is an all-round better show?

Escape from New York
At Our Best
Stale Mate
Generation Next

Will rep if you can tell me....


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Are the Samoa Joe DVDs from ROH better than the DVD from TNA? If so what ROH Joe DVD is the best?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Which out of these four is an all-round better show?
> 
> Escape from New York
> At Our Best
> Stale Mate
> Generation Next
> 
> Will rep if you can tell me..


I'd go with EFNY very solid show all around.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well, I finished Night 1 of TPI 2006 and watched a little of Night 2 thanks to Raw being...ugh.

1. M-Dogg 20 vs. Ricochet - ***
2. Colt Cabana vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***1/2
3. Chris Hero vs. Ricky Reyes - ***1/4
4. Scorpio Sky vs. Hallowicked - ***
5. Erick Stevens vs. Trik Davis - ***
6. Chris Bosh vs. El Generico - ***1/2
7. Jigsaw vs. Davey Richards - ***1/4
8. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Roderick Strong - ***
9. Kevin Steen vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***
10. Low-Ki vs. Gran Akuma - ***3/4
11. Scott Lost vs. Delirious - ***1/4
12. Arik Cannon vs. B-Boy - ***1/2

Overall this was one hell of a show. Not too many promotions can put on 12 matches and have them all be above ***. Very good mixing of styles throughout the first round. Also, as you might be able to see Ki/Akuma was the match of the night with Bosh/Generico a close second. Also, the commentary of Mike Quakenbush in the first round was very good. All in all a very good show that would be enjoyed by any Indy fan.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Damn, kinda wished I ordered TPI06 instead of CZW's Best Of The Best 2 and Street Fight 2k4. Well, then again, I haven't seen my CZW order yet, but apparently it has some EXCELLENT pure wrestling matches which I look forward to watching. Still, TPI06 looks and sounds very tempting, definitely picking it up, maybe for Christmas at the latest. Thanks for your thoughts Mystery.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'll probaly pick up the TPI06 it will be my first IWA:MS full show.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I ordered both the TPI 06 and TPI 02 on Saturday. What caught my eye for 02 was Mondo works it.  Lots of matches look to be very good on paper. Anyone seen it?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



X/L/AJ said:


> I ordered both the TPI 06 and TPI 02 on Saturday. What caught my eye for 02 was Mondo works it.  Lots of matches look to be very good on paper. Anyone seen it?


I made the same order as you. I watched a little of 2002 when I first recieved it in the mail and it seemed like a really good tournament. I can't wait to begin watching it in full this weekend. I just need Sweet Science 2000 and I'll have every Sweet Science/Ted Petty Invitational IWA-MS has produced.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> I made the same order as you. I watched a little of 2002 when I first recieved it in the mail and it seemed like a really good tournament. I can't wait to begin watching it in full this weekend. I just need Sweet Science 2000 and I'll have every Sweet Science/Ted Petty Invitational IWA-MS has produced.


Nice to know it seems good so far. I am really looking forward to it. My last order from smartmark took 3 days so I am expecting to get them tomorrow hopefully. I already had the TPI 04 so I still need a couple but I might pick them up for xmas. How bizarre we placed the same order...


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Well, I finished Night 1 of TPI 2006 and watched a little of Night 2 thanks to Raw being...ugh.
> 
> 1. M-Dogg 20 vs. Ricochet - ***
> 2. Colt Cabana vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***1/2
> 3. Chris Hero vs. Ricky Reyes - ***1/4
> 4. Scorpio Sky vs. Hallowicked - ***
> 5. Erick Stevens vs. Trik Davis - ***
> *6. Chris Bosh vs. El Generico - ***1/2*
> 7. Jigsaw vs. Davey Richards - ***1/4
> 8. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Roderick Strong - ***
> 9. Kevin Steen vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***
> 10. Low-Ki vs. Gran Akuma - ***3/4
> 11. Scott Lost vs. Delirious - ***1/4
> 12. Arik Cannon vs. B-Boy - ***1/2
> 
> Overall this was one hell of a show. Not too many promotions can put on 12 matches and have them all be above ***. Very good mixing of styles throughout the first round. Also, as you might be able to see Ki/Akuma was the match of the night with Bosh/Generico a close second. Also, the commentary of Mike Quakenbush in the first round was very good. All in all a very good show that would be enjoyed by any Indy fan.


awesome, i knew both guys could put on a stellar match up again. Cool to see Akuma in the best match of the night, different and i like that:agree: This is one that i really now considering of getting soon.

one question, who was the announcer for the Quackenbush match up?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

hailsabin1990 this question is directed towards you, are either of these PWG shows any good ?

44 Ways to Kill You with a Pimento
The Musical
Kee_ The _ee Out of Our _ool!
88 Miles Per Hour
Taste The Radness
All Nude Revue

I'm asking this because Highspots has a sale on these DVD's and they are only 7.48.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> awesome, i knew both guys could put on a stellar match up again. Cool to see Akuma in the best match of the night, different and i like that:agree: This is one that i really now considering of getting soon.
> 
> one question, who was the announcer for the Quackenbush match up?


Darrin Corbin


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> hailsabin1990 this question is directed towards you, are either of these PWG shows any good ?
> 
> 44 Ways to Kill You with a Pimento
> The Musical
> Kee_ The _ee Out of Our _ool!
> 88 Miles Per Hour
> Taste The Radness
> All Nude Revue
> 
> I'm asking this because Highspots has a sale on these DVD's and they are only 7.48.


first off thanks Mystery, i guess that might have been the guy i heard while i saw the other IWA-MS matches....okay not onto GenNext....

Ok well *the musical* has Joe vs Danielson in a 30 min time limit draw(i swear that is the only spoiler i will tell you), the ring is actually pretty darn small at this show, which is ok because the Tag Titles match sells itself, great match that was. The only bad thing is that Hardkore Kidd fight Lit & Deranged, in a well, not so good match i can say. 

*88 Miles per hour* has a hilarious match up between Ebbesan(kikataro) & Kushimbo Kamen, cool match with like i said comedy, the main event is a long and very well done surivivor Series type 10 man tag dubbed the "Guerrilla Games" match, it futher pushes toward Kee_ The _Eee_Out_Of_Our_Ool! werid name i know, but like i said, it pushes towards that so Sky and Dragon are fueding, the match is 40 min long with elimination so yeah. Also Danielson is there plus others from Japan is on the card also.

*Taste The Radness* was a show that i felt was very soild, it had both titles on the line at a regular show(this was after "Tengo And Cash Invatational) and it featured Danielson in a nice technical 20 min bout, Pearce and Kazarian once again locked up to continue the fued and B-Boy Homicide defend the titles against Ryan & Lost(know as the X-Foundation, before Arrogance). also the 6 Man tag gets a lot of time and came off good too:agree: the undercard matches are a bit short but still not bad, Joe vs Shannon Ballard even came off nicely.

*44 Ways *the best match on there if i can remember was once again the tag team championship, Super Dragon/Excalibur vs M-Dogg/Josh Probation, a good 19 min match up and the title match up has a sour ending but yeah all in all its the show that i can't really remember since i haven't seen all of the matches.

*KTEOOOP* has i think the 2nd Guerrilla Warfare match, between Sky vs Dragon, that match is worth the money, but only bad thing or well dissapointing thing is that the event is 2 hours flat, matches are actually pretty short with most of them riding the 8 to 9 min marker. Kazarian locks up with Spanky and also the Tag Team Titles is one that might surprise you.

*All Nude Revue*, i like it but it might come off a bit weak too, the ending to the main event is once again sour and the tag titles match leaves you wanting more, get it as it isn't bad but just letting you know about that.

All and All i would go with Musical, Radness &/or 88 Miles, all are good and bound to have a match you will like but yeah hey for only 8 bucks why not huh. If you want to buy them all, go for it you shouldn't be dissapointed.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks man I thought about getting Taste The Radness then I saw that the Super J Cup 1994 was only $6 and Super J Cup 1995 is $3. So I might get those two instead.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Thanks man I thought about getting Taste The Radness then I saw that the Super J Cup 1994 was only $6 and Super J Cup 1995 is $3. So I might get those two instead.


you made me write all that for nothing!!!!....


 J/K Well you get whatever you want man, either way that sale has been up for like ever so yeah. It should be there next time you stumble onto 10 bucks


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What ROH events do Samoa Joe and Homicide win the ROH world title? Please if you can name them all. thanks!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Samoa Joe wins the title at Night Of Champions

Homicide has yet to win the ROH World Title...

Edit: After reading your post more clearly are you asking what ROH shows they fought for the ROH World Title ? If you are here they are

--Samoa Joe defeated Homicide in Philadelphia, PA on 5/31/03 
--Samoa Joe vs. Homicide went to a no-contest in St. Paul, MN on 4/23/04 
--Samoa Joe defeated Homicide in Philadelphia, PA on 5/22/04
--Samoa Joe defeated Homicide in Wauwatosa, WI on 7/23/04


----------



## King_Booker_T

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is that the only time?

And Homicide didn't win yet? Damn!


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Samoa Joe wins the title at Night Of Champions
> 
> *Homicide has yet to win the ROH World Title*...


oh please don't remind me, i get sick just reading that

ok quick question, who was the first pure champ and what show did he win the belt?? I am going with my gut but i think Doug Williams won it???

EDIT-Joe was champ for 2 years, no one has repeated yet in ROH.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well the first champion was AJ Styles at At Our Best but since he left for TNA, ROH says that doesn't count. So in the results book the first champion is Doug Williams at Reborn: Completion.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> oh please don't remind me, i get sick just reading that
> 
> ok quick question, who was the first pure champ and what show did he win the belt?? I am going with my gut but i think Doug Williams won it???


Technically, Styles beat Punk in the finals of the Pure Tournament to be the first ever Pure Wrestling Champion. However, a week or so later the whole ROH/TNA scandal happened where Styles, Daniels, etc were pulled from all ROH shows, so the belt was vacant and Doug Williams ended up beating Alex Shelley for it on some random show. Styles was first, but ROH results will tell you differently.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

1st PURE champ was AJ Styles. Won it in a tourney at 2nd Ann. Show.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> oh please don't remind me, i get sick just reading that
> 
> ok quick question, who was the first pure champ and what show did he win the belt?? I am going with my gut but i think Doug Williams won it???
> 
> EDIT-Joe was champ for 2 years, no one has repeated yet in ROH.



it was Doug Williams who won it at Reborn Completion 

cue someone mention AJ as the first real pure champion

EDIT: oh well beaten too it


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow, hella-fast responses to that question...


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm on fire tonight! lol


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My white text was right aswell you all mentioned AJ


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

wow i never knew AJ had it, cool. So i guess i was half right then, i wished Shelley would have gotten his hands on the belt though, i just have never seen Williams fight is all. Thanks guys


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I also wish Alex Shelley won the ROH World Title, ROH Pure Title and ROH Tag Team Championship........A guy can dream right ? lol I wish so badly he comes back, it would own since he wouldn't be apart of the damn Embassy. I have to say that is one of the 2nd stupidest decisions Gabe has made to turn him from a babyface into a heel. Everyone was in love with face Shelley then they instantly turn him heel and have him feud with a now babyface Gen Next who were fine being heels.


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'll probably be making an order when a 20% off or free shipping sale comes along.So I am going to get Glory By Honor V Night 2 for sure,but what I want to know is should I get Anarchy In The UK,Epic Encounter II,Gut Check or Glory By Honor V Night 1 with it.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Tough decision but if it were me I would go with Glory By Honor V Night One. The whole weekend looks phonominal and if your going to get Night Two I would definetely get Night One to go with it.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ARGH! ROH IS PISSING ME OFF!

Sunday night, I order Glory By Honor V Night 2 with First Day shipping. Same night, I order Best Of The Best 2 with regular shipping. Three days later, BOTB came, but not GBHV. What the fuck? Sadly, this isn't the first time something like this has happened...


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> ARGH! ROH IS PISSING ME OFF!
> 
> Sunday night, I order Glory By Honor V Night 2 with First Day shipping. Same night, I order Best Of The Best 2 with regular shipping. Three days later, BOTB came, but not GBHV. What the fuck? Sadly, this isn't the first time something like this has happened...


HEY! At least your getting new shows! lol I haven't gotten a new show since July, anyways I've never had that problem before.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well, I have finished watching TPI 2006. So, here are my match ratings for both nights and thoughts on Night 2.

*Ted Petty Invitational 2006*
First Round: 
1. M-Dogg 20 vs. Ricochet - ***
2. Colt Cabana vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***1/2 
3. Chris Hero vs. Ricky Reyes - ***1/4
4. Scorpio Sky vs. Hallowicked - ***
5. Erick Stevens vs. Trik Davis - ***
6. Chris Bosh vs. El Generico - ***1/2
7. Jigsaw vs. Davey Richards - ***1/4
8. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Roderick Strong - ***
9. Kevin Steen vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***
10. Low Ki vs. Gran Akuma - ***3/4
11. Scott Lost vs. Delirious - ***1/4
12. Arik Cannon vs. B-Boy - ***1/2

2nd Round: 
1. M-Dogg 20 vs. El Generico - ***1/4
2. Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4 - ****
3. Davey Richards vs. Low Ki - ****
4. Chris Hero vs. Trik Davis - ***1/2 - ***3/4
5. Hallowicked vs. Arik Cannon - ***
6. Delirious vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2
7. Iron Saints vs. Tarek the Great & American Kickboxer - N/R
8. Iron Saints vs. BlkOut - ***
9. 6 Team Gauntlet Battle Royal - ***1/4 - ***1/2
Semi-Finals: 
10. Arik Cannon vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2
11. Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2
12. El Generico vs. Low Ki - ***1/4
13. Loser Leaves IWA: Tyler Black vs. Josh Abercrombie - ***1/2
14. Toby Klein vs. Chuck Taylor - **3/4
Finals: 
15. Roderick Strong vs. Arik Cannon vs. Low Ki - ****1/2

Night 2 of TPI was stellar and could easily be considered the best Indy show thus far in 2006. Not only were the matches great but the show also featured returns of Jimmy Jacobs and Necro Butcher. The match of the night is obviously the main event which was incredibly stiff and an overall great match. Ki/Richards comes in a close second behind the main event. Overall the show was awesome and definately topped Night 1.

Overall this tournament was awesome and worth every penny spent. Now, I'll have to re-watch TPI 2004 to render if this tournament topped that one. This tournament can be enjoyed whether you're a diehard IWA-MS fan or just someone watching their first IWA-MS show. This tournament gets a huge recommendation from myself and I urge you to purchase this tournament because you *won't* and I mean *won't* be disappointed.

Overall show rating of Night 1 - ***3/4
Overall show rating of Night 2 - ****1/4
Overall tournmanet rating - ****1/2


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I thought Unified was in the mail but it was really Punk the Final Chapter which I ordered months ago and forgot it didn't come. LOL I'll take it.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> ARGH! ROH IS PISSING ME OFF!
> 
> Sunday night, I order Glory By Honor V Night 2 with First Day shipping. Same night, I order Best Of The Best 2 with regular shipping. Three days later, BOTB came, but not GBHV. What the fuck? Sadly, this isn't the first time something like this has happened...


Due to there being shows this past weekend I believe the offices were closed on Monday. So, more than likely your order was processed on Tuesday or possibly even today. In any event you should get it in tomorrow.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Argh, fuck offices closed. I wanted to see GBH more than anything else I've ordered. Marafuji/McGuinness and Richards/Evans...can't wait to relive it all!

Oh, by the way, I ordered TOD4 (my neighbor's bday, he likes the hardcore stuff) with my BOTB2 order, and decided to watch it before giving it to my friend. After the first two matches I shut it off. TOD4 appears to be absolutely horrible. Not really sure how to judge deathmatches, but the first two matches were really sloppy and after that I just didn't care anymore. Highlight was Beef Wellington's funny promo.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> ARGH! ROH IS PISSING ME OFF!
> 
> Sunday night, I order Glory By Honor V Night 2 with First Day shipping. Same night, I order Best Of The Best 2 with regular shipping. Three days later, BOTB came, but not GBHV. What the fuck? Sadly, this isn't the first time something like this has happened...


Yeah my ROH order of GBHV, Unified and FOTC is late aswell but it is the first time ROH has kept me waiting and I'm assuming they probably had a huge amount of orders this weekend when GBHV was released


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

No ***** in that tournament so I won't be getting.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> No ***** in that tournament so I won't be getting.


You won't buy because there isn't a 5 star match? That's kinda of petty issue not to buy a tournament. Fact is buying TPI was the best $40 I've spent all year.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> No ***** in that tournament so I won't be getting.


..............................................................


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well I have no interest in the promotion and could probably see better matches on my ROH DVD's so why spend £25 on the show? If I was a fan of the promiton then I would.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> Well I have no interest in the promotion and could probably see better matches on my ROH DVD's so why spend £25 on the show? If I was a fan of the promiton then I would.


Trust me nothing I've seen from ROH this year can top Night 2 of the tournament. Also, you don't need to be familiar with he promotion all that well seeing how the likes of Claudio, Hero, Ki, Davey, Strong, and other ROH guys are in the tournament.

I forgot to mention one thing about Night 2. The 6-Team Gauntlet was absolutely hilarious. Words can't describe how freaking hilarious this match was.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

27 ***-**** matches isn't good enough for you? That's kinda scary. I understand not wanting to buy something from a new promotion, but seriously, very few ROH shows this year can touch overall quality of TPI06.


----------



## gamefreak

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i was thinkin of buying one but i dont knoe which one is good i want the new ones no the old ones.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just ordered two PWG DVDs:

Crazymania All-Star Weekend III Night 2

PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2005

How were these two shows?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

BOLA 05 is pretty good. Nothing spectacular, but nothing bad. Definitely worth the money, I enjoyed it.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> BOLA 05 is pretty good. Nothing spectacular, but nothing bad. Definitely worth the money, I enjoyed it.


Thanks, I also heard great things about Sydal vs. Strong on the ASW III Show.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

To me a match is only worth watching in ROH if it's ***1/2 minimum.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

YES! YES! YES!

BOLA 2006 has been released!


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^Link?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> ^Link?


Highspots.com


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> YES! YES! YES!
> 
> BOLA 2006 has been released!


ok great, i knew i read it right when i was on the comp at school today, the cover art looks bad ass for a PWG cover. The cracked glass with CIMA, Super Dragon and Davey on each looks sweet.



> I just ordered two PWG DVDs:
> 
> Crazymania All-Star Weekend III Night 2
> 
> PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2005
> 
> How were these two shows?


BOLA 05 is a soild show, it has its really good match IMO 8 Man Tag the first Semi Final match and Generico/Bosh are my favs and then it just has its not bad but just full on solid contests like the Joe/nosawa vs Top Gun/Kikutaro(just hilarious), AJ/Evans, & others. Good show that like spart said is very much worth the money.

Crazymania night II has Joey Ryan vs Necro Butcher in a crazy match up not to mention a very overall soild card. The Claudio 3 way match was a little over only 10 min but it was very entertaining and the ME is also great. 

Both very good shows, since they are two of the "bigger" shows of the year:agree:


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Here are some star ratings for CZW's Best Of The Best 2 so far:

M-Dogg 20 vs. Gabriel vs. Trent Acid- ***1/4
Nick Berk vs. B-Boy vs. Super Dragon- ***1/4
Ruckus vs. Max Feury vs. Tony Mamaluke- ***1/4
Jonny Storm vs. Jody Fleisch vs. Johnny Kashmere- ***1/4
Battle Royal- ***
M-Dogg 20 vs. Trent Acid- ***1/2


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for that Lax. I was thinking about picking that one up.

Mystery- I'm probably going to buy all the TPI's but are the Super Science ones good too?


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can anyone give me some star ratings for Destiny, Tag Wars 2006 and Vendetta? I've seen them on Ebay and thought I might have a bid if their good. Ive heard alot about Vendetta but not much about the other two.

Any star ratings or just a general opinion would be great, Thanks.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thisskateboarding said:


> Can anyone give me some star ratings for Destiny, Tag Wars 2006 and Vendetta? I've seen them on Ebay and thought I might have a bid if their good. Ive heard alot about Vendetta but not much about the other two.
> 
> Any star ratings or just a general opinion would be great, Thanks.


*Destiny*
Richards vs. Rave- ***1/4
Dempsey vs. Hagadorn- *1/2
Del Ray vs. Haze- **1/4
Cabana vs. Pearce vs. Blade vs. Delirious- ***1/4
Daniels vs. Whitmer- ***1/2
Reyes vs. Shingo- ***1/2
Danielson vs. Homicide- ****1/4
Aries/Strong vs. Briscoes- ***3/4
*Overall- ***1/2, Good show and worth adding to the collection, but there are better, not a must-have*

*Vendetta*
Steel & Delirious vs. Collyer & McGuinness- **3/4
Jacobs vs. Rinauro- ***
Whitmer vs. Castagnoli- ***1/2
Joe vs. Daniels- ***1/2
Pearce vs. Andrews- **1/2
Homicide vs. Cabana- ***1/4
Danielson vs. Strong- ****3/4
Aries/Evans/Sydal/Styles vs. Shelley/Rave/Abyss/Nana- ****1/4
*Overall- **** Fantastic show from start to finish, definitely worth the purchase, I'd call it must-have*


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^Thanks alot for that, looks like I'll be having a few bids and seing what happens. 

I might just bid on the Tag Wars one aswell as Alex Shelley is one of my favourites and the Aries/Stroung vs Danielson/Lethal has to be good.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^
I havent seen Destiny, and i cant remember much about tag wars but for vendetta

Steel & Delirious vs. Collyer & McGuinness- *1/4
Jacobs vs. Rinauro- **1/2
Whitmer vs. Castagnoli- **3/4
Joe vs. Daniels- **** (Best ROH match between the two i believe)
Pearce vs. Andrews- *1/2
Homicide vs. Cabana- **1/2
Danielson vs. Strong- ***** (Best or second best match in ROH history imo)
Aries/Evans/Sydal/Styles vs. Shelley/Rave/Abyss/Nana- ****


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Trust me nothing I've seen from ROH this year can top Night 2 of the tournament. Also, you don't need to be familiar with he promotion all that well seeing how the likes of Claudio, Hero, Ki, Davey, Strong, and other ROH guys are in the tournament.
> 
> I forgot to mention one thing about Night 2. The 6-Team Gauntlet was absolutely hilarious. Words can't describe how freaking hilarious this match was.


*Small Spoiler Warning* I finished watching the TPI 2006 and while I don't share Mystery's opinion that its the best thing i've seen all year from an independant promotion it is damn close. What made me really happy is that Low Ki wasn't put in a couple of squashes and made each of his opponents look really good in the ring with him. I thought that the Tag Gauntlet was extremely rediculous, no one seemed to know what the hell was going on, but it was funny in a silly way. I personally felt Castignoli vs Quackenbush was easily the best thing in the whole tournament and one of the best (and most exciting) matches I've seen all year, and as far as ROH advertising the In Your Face main event triple threat as the stiffest 3-way ever, IT ISN'T SHIT compared to the finals of TPI 2006, even though I'm new to IWA: MS everything on the final disc was booked really well, from the Loser Leaves Town match to the aftermath of the finals. Oh and it's official in terms of crazy high flying shit, Ricochet did a spot that owns Jack Evans.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sunday, November 5th, One-Day Shipping for Glory By Honor V Night 2

Thursday, November 9th, No DVD has arrived

Sunday, November 5th, Standard Shipping for Best Of The Best 2

Wednesday, November 8th, DVD arrives

Wow ROH, thanks for pissing me off once again, as this is the second time this exact situation has taken place.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> *Small Spoiler Warning* I finished watching the TPI 2006 and while I don't share Mystery's opinion that its the best thing i've seen all year from an independant promotion it is damn close. What made me really happy is that Low Ki wasn't put in a couple of squashes and made each of his opponents look really good in the ring with him. I thought that the Tag Gauntlet was extremely rediculous, no one seemed to know what the hell was going on, but it was funny in a silly way. I personally felt Castignoli vs Quackenbush was easily the best thing in the whole tournament and one of the best (and most exciting) matches I've seen all year, and as far as ROH advertising the In Your Face main event triple threat as the stiffest 3-way ever, IT ISN'T SHIT compared to the finals of TPI 2006, even though I'm new to IWA: MS everything on the final disc was booked really well, from the Loser Leaves Town match to the aftermath of the finals. Oh and it's official in terms of crazy high flying shit, Ricochet did a spot that owns Jack Evans.


Nice review of it. I will be watching that today, my TPI 06 and TPI 02 finally came today.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

This will probably piss you off Spartan but I recieved my GBH V DVDs this afternoon.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm in a good mood and bad.

I got New Frontiers, Testing the Limit, Wrestling Planets Shooting Range, and Best of CM Punk in OVW. In my mail but I lost my mail box key.

I'm going to have a awesome weekend in 07

3/30-ROH, Wrestlemania Weekend, Friday
3/31-Roh, Wrestlemania Weekend, Saturday
4/1-Wrestlemania 23


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

my dvds havent come either! They are usually here by today


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> This will probably piss you off Spartan but I recieved my GBH V DVDs this afternoon.


Feel free to get into a car crash and die. UPS delivered my DVD to the wrong house...and they have no idea and no record of which house it was. To top it off, they said they won't give me my money back, and ROH won't either. What the fuck is that?!

Anyway, I watched Best Of The Best 2 and Tournament Of Death 3 today. BOTB2 was awesome and TOD3 really, really surprised me, in a good way. Here's some star ratings:

*Best Of The Best 2*
1. M-Dogg 20 vs Gabriel vs Trent Acid - *****
2. Nick Berk vs B-Boy vs Super Dragon - ****1/4*
3. Ruckus vs Heavy Max Feury vs Tony Mamaluke - ****1/4*
4. Jonny Storm vs Jody Fleisch vs Johnny Kashmere - ****1/2*
5. Gauntlet Battle Royal - **** (sloppy, but fun and entertaining)*
7. Super Dragon vs B-Boy - ****3/4*
8. Tony Mamaluke vs Ruckus - ****1/2*
9. Jody Fleisch vs Jonny Storm - ******
10. The Wifebeater vs LOBO - ** (not really a match, but really cool)*
11. B-Boy vs Trent Acid - ****3/4*
12. Jody Fleisch vs Ruckus - ****1/4*
13. The Messiah vs "Sick" Nick Mondo vs Justice Pain - ***1/2*
14. Trent Acid vs Jody Fleisch - ****3/4*

*Overall- ***** Not a bad match on the card, everything is entertaining, has some really great matches and is well worth the price. Despite the no-shows, this event turned out awesome. MOTN goes to Fleisch/Storm with Dragon/B-Boy very close behind, loved both.

*Tournament Of Death 3*
1. The Arsenal vs Evil Ninja - ***** 
2. Nick Gage vs Ruckus - ***** 
3. Mad Man Pondo vs Wifebeater - ****1/4* 
4. Sexxxy Eddy vs Ian Knoxx - ***3/4* 
5. Necro Butcher vs The Green Phantom - ****1/2 (GREAT brawl)*
6. JC Bailey vs Chri$ Ca$h - ****1/2* 
7. Sexxxy Eddy vs The Arsenal - ****1/2* 
8. JC Bailey vs Wifebeater - *****
9. Nick Gage vs Necro Butcher - ****1/4* 
10. Necro Butcher vs Wifebeater - ***1/2*

*Overall- ***3/4* Really great tournament, incorporating WRESTLING into the hardcore enviroment, especially Eddy, who makes his debut here. The final match was the worst, only because Eddy was taken to the hospital right before, so quick changes were made, although it was still good. Very pleased with this purchase, and it's loads, loads, loads better than TOD4, which I shut off after the first three matches because of how bad it was. Anyone looking to get into hardcore stuff should check this out, as the blend of wrestling and hardcore is nice. Necro is by far one of the best hardcore workers around, really pumps you up and is exciting to watch.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Feel free to get into a car crash and die. UPS delivered my DVD to the wrong house...and they have no idea and no record of which house it was. To top it off, they said they won't give me my money back, and ROH won't either. What the fuck is that?!


Wow. That sucks. Simple solution to your problem is take a UPS delivery man hostage and force him to give you your money back. Then, go re-order.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^
Thats america spar


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for the review LAX. Looks like I'm going to pick up Best of the Best.

I enjoyed TOD 3 too. Sexxxy Eddy was crazy in that one, with the blood squirting out of his arm. I loved that show.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Where can I get this TPI 2006 DVD from?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> Where can I get this TPI 2006 DVD from?


Smartmarkvideo.com


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Mystery...did you watch the first round match from the 02 TPI between Punk and M-dogg yet? I thought it was beyond horrible. So many botched moves. I just couldn't believe it. I want to hear what you thought cause maybe it was just me.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ring of Honor is kicking off the holiday shopping season with a BANG!!! This week's update features three SPECIALS where everybody can save money. The first special is our 20% off sale. With this special you can save 20% off your order with no minimum purchase required. We're also running a special on Full Impact Pro (FIP) DVD's where if you Buy 3 FIP DVD's, you get an EXCLUSIVE Best of CM Punk- Declarations DVD that is not for sale ABSOLUTELY FREE. The Best of Punk DVD is only available when you buy 3 FIP DVD's and can't be purchased separately. Finally, our "Deal of the Week" features select Straight Shootin' DVD's for only $5 each. That's right, only $5 each during this limited time sale. 

AS A SPECIAL BONUS- You can use the 20% off sale on both the FIP special and the $5 Straight Shootin' titles to save even more money!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We also have the latest DVD releases listed below including Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino, WWE Born To Controversy- The Roddy Piper Story, & more.

"SEASONS SAVINGS SALE"

TAKE 20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- No Minimum Purchase Required!!!

You can now save 20% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events in the U.S.

To redeem your 20% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: honor20 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 11/15 at 10pm EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. 


BUY 3 FIP DVD'S, GET A FREE BEST OF CM PUNK DVD!!!

Full Impact Pro (FIP) has just released an exclusve DVD that is only available when you purchase other 3 FIP titles. Best of CM Punk- Declarations is available for FREE when you purchase three additional FIP DVD's on the same order. The DVD includes the following:

FIP Best of CM Punk Vol. 1- Declarations DVD

1. CM Punk vs. Vordell Walker (First Round - FIP Heavyweight Title Tournament- Emergence Night 1 - Tampa, FL - 9.24.04)
2. Highlights - AJ Styles vs. Homicide (First Round - FIP Heavyweight Title Tournament- Emergence Night 1 - Tampa, FL - 9.24.04)
3. Homicide vs. Joshua Masters w/ CM Punk (Second Round - FIP Heavyweight Title Tournament- Emergence Night 2 - Tampa, FL - 9.25.04)
4. CM Punk vs. Justin Credible (Second Round - FIP Heavyweight Title Tournament- Emergence Night 2 - Tampa, FL - 9.25.04)
5. CM Punk vs. Rainman (Semi-Final Round - FIP Heavyweight Title Tournament- Emergence Night 2 - Tampa, FL - 9.25.04)
6. CM Punk vs. Homicide (Finals - FIP Heavyweight Title Tournament- Emergence Night 2 - Tampa, FL - 9.25.04)
7. Highlights - Azrieal w/ CM Punk vs. Rainman (Fallout Night 1 - Tampa, FL - 11.12.04)
8. CM Punk vs. Dan Maff (No Count Out - No Disqualification Match- Fallout Night 1 - Tampa, FL - 11.12.04)
9. Homicide vs. CM Punk (FIP Heavyweight Title Match - No Diqualification Falls Count Anywhere- Fallout Night 2 - Tampa, FL - 11.13.04)
10. Highlights - The Florida Rumble (Florida Rumble - Lakeland, FL - 12.17.04)
11. CM Punk vs. James Gibson (Florida Rumble - Lakeland, FL - 12.17.04) 

This DVD is NOT for sale. If you are purchasing three FIP DVD's, you can add this item to your shopping cart. If you add this item to your cart and you are not purchasing three FIP DVD's it will NOT be shipped with your order. 

All FIP DVD's that are currently available (including the Best of CM Punk title) can be found at this link: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=217 on the Ring of Honor website.

As an added bonus you can save more money on the FIP titles that you are purchasing when you use the 20% off coupon code listed under the "Seasons Savings Sale" that is listed above.


DEAL OF THE WEEK- STRAIGHT SHOOTIN' TITLES ONLY $5 EACH!!!

This week's "Deal of the Week" special features 10 Straight Shootin' DVD titles on sale for only $5 each. This is the lowest price we've ever offered on these titles and there's a good chance they'll never be available for this price again. 

As an added bonus these titles can also be reduced to an even lower price when you use the 20% off coupon code listed under the "Seasons Savings Sale" that is listed above.

The following titles are now on sale for $5 each:
-Straight Shootin' with The Fantactics
-Straight Shootin' with The One Man Gang
-Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
-Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero
-Straight Shootin' with Mr. Fuji
-Straight Shootin' with Butch Reed
-Straight Shootin' with The Midnight Express
-Straight Shootin' with Skandar Akbar
-Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
-Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard

Offer ends on 11/15 at 10pm EST. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com.

The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino (DVD)

Straight Shootin' With Bruno Sammartino sees one of wrestling's biggest legends and greatest world champions open up and talk about the highlights of his career. Jim Cornette conducts this shoot interview and gets Sammartino to give all the inside details and thoughts in this informative shoot. If you grew up a Bruno fan or want to know about wrestling history this shoot is a must.

Sammartino talks about it all including personal stuff like coming to the United States, getting involved in bodybuilding and pro wrestling as well as his first match and first run at Madison Square Garden. Cornette, a student of the wrestling business, gets Sammartino to talk about things he never has before. Cornette gets all the inside scoops from Sammartino including when he was blacklisted by Vince McMahon Sr. and his problems with Buddy Rogers.

Sammartino gives the inside info on all his most famous opponents from Billy Graham to Gorilla Monsoon to Bill Watts to The Original Sheik. He recounts losing the title to Ivan Koloff and then working the territories. Cornette then gets Sammartino to talk about his second run as WWWF Champion. This shoot also covers the most famous happenings of Bruno's career. You'll hear all about Stan Hansen breaking his neck and the feud against Larry Zbyszko. Sammartino discusses his famous matches at Shea Stadium against Hansen, Zbyszko and Pedro Morales.

Sammartino and Cornette are both wrestling traditionalists so of course the conversation turns to what Vince McMahon Jr. has done with the business. They give their feelings on the WWE Hall Of Fame and the modern era of wrestling. Bruno goes into detail on his falling out with Vince Jr in this incredible shoot interview.

Straight Shootin' With Bruno Sammartino captures wrestling history with two of the most outspoken personalities today. This is your education on one of the most important figures to ever step foot into the squared circle.

WWE Born To Controversy- The Roddy Piper Story (3 Disc Set)

BORN TO CONTROVERSY: THE RODDY PIPER STORY is the first home video to focus on WWE legend, "Rowdy" Roddy Piper. The three disc set covers the extensive career of the "Hot Rod" whose intense rivalry with Hulk Hogan highlighted the infamous War to Settle the Score and the first-ever WrestleMania. Sometimes hated, sometimes loved, the "Rowdy One" never failed to entertain, especially on his revolutionary popular interview segment, Piper's Pit. This three disc DVD features Piper's unique comments on his childhood, getting into the business at 15, working with Mr. T., wrestling promoters, his movie appearance, working in WCW, his induction into the WWE Hall of Fame, and much more.

Bonus Matches include:

-Roddy Piper & Mike Popovitch vs. Buddy Rose & Rip Oliver from Portland 
-Piper vs. Buddy Rose from Portland 
-Piper vs. Jack Brisco 7/7/82 
-Piper vs. Greg Valentine dog collar match from the first Starrcade 
-Piper & Orndorff vs. Hogan & Mr. T from the first Wrestlemania 
-Piper vs. Mr. T from Wrestlemania II 
-Piper vs. Iron Sheik from 10/4/86 Saturday Night Main Event 
-Piper vs. Bob Orton from 11/29/86 Saturday Night Main Event 
-Piper vs. Adrian Adonis form Wrestlemania III 
-Piper vs. Hogan MTV special 2/18/85 
-Piper vs Rick Rude cage match 12/28/89 MSG 
-Piper vs. Badnews Brown (Badnews Allen) Wrestlemania VI 
-Piper vs. Bret Hart Wrestlemania VII 
-Piper vs. Mountie 1992 Royal Rumble 
-Piper vs. Goldust Hollywood brawl Wrestlemania XII 
-Piper vs. Hogan 12/29/96 Starrcade

There is also a huge collection of Piper's Pits.


Pro Wrestling NOAH ’Autumn Navagation 2006’ 10/29/06 (DVD-Preorder)

1. Mitsuo MOMOTA & Atsushi AOKI vs. Tsuyoshi KIKUCHI & Tsutomu HIRAYAMAGI
2. Yoshinobu KANEMARU & SUWA vs. Ricky MARVIN & Taiji ISHIMORI
3. Tamon HONDA & Shuhei TANIGUCHI vs. SCORPIO & Murat BOSPORUS
4. Masao INOUE, Kishin KAWABATA & Ippei OTA vs. Doug WILLIAMS, Nigel McGUINNESS & ARES
5. Akira TAUE & Kentaro SHIGA vs. Akitoshi SAITO & GO SHIOZAKI
6. Takeshi MORISHIMA & Muhammad YONE vs. Jun AKIYAMA & Makoto HASHI
7. Yoshihiro TAKAYAMA, Takuma SANO & Takashi SUGIURA vs.
Mitsuharu MISAWA, Yoshinari OGAWA & Kotaro SUZUKI
8. GHC Heavyweight Title Match: Naomichi MARUFUJI (Champion) vs. KENTA (Challenger)
*Plus Bonus footage

Pro Wrestling Exteme Measure DVD

It is the era of extreme wrestling. Fans have their extreme favorites and many are now cult heroes. But not every wrestler can be extreme. It takes that special talent to make it hardcore and to take it to the next level... extreme times call for extreme measures! Thrill as these extreme icons bring on the revolution. Enjoy seven big matches that you will not soon forget!

1. Shane Douglas vs. The Sandman
2. Raven vs. Rhino
3. Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino
4. New Jack vs. Louie Ramos
5. Triple Threat (Bigelow & Candido w/ Shane Douglas & Tammy Sytch) vs. Matt Striker & Simon Diamond
6. Sabu vs. Crowbar
7. Sandman vs. Raven


Other New Releases Includes:
-Glory By Honor V Night 2- New York, NY 9/16/06 (DVD)
-Glory By Honor V Night 1- East Windsor, CT 9/15/06 (DVD)
-The Spectacular Legacy Of The AWA (2 Disc Set-Preorder)
-WWE Classic Superstars- Fabulous Freebirds
-Best of Deathmatch Wrestling Vol. 2: American Ultraviolence DVD
-Eric Bischoff "Controversy Creates Cash" book
-WWE No Mercy 2006 DVD
-UWF-TNA ’Steiner vs. Joe II’ 8/11/06 DVD-R
-UWF-TNA ’Shakedown’ 8/10/06 DVD-R
-1PW ’Know Your Enemy Night 2’ 5/27/06 (Double DVD-R Set)
-1PW ’Know Your Enemy Night 1’ 5/26/06 (Double DVD-R Set)
-Shoot Interview with Gail Kim (DVD-R)
-TNA: Best of the X Division Vol. 2 DVD
-TNA Wrestling: The 50 Greatest Moments DVD (Preorder)


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

 i just ordered some FIP the other week if i knew this was coming i would of waited i want the Punk best of but can't afford to buy 3 other shows to get it even with all the money off


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Damn best of CM Punk looks like a really good collection of matches I'm going to check that out.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok i really want that punk best of so can people recommend the best 3 FIP shows i already have:

Strong Vs Evans
Impact Of Honor
Sold Out
Bring The Pain

so what other are good?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> Ok i really want that punk best of so can people recommend the best 3 FIP shows i already have:
> 
> Strong Vs Evans
> Impact Of Honor
> Sold Out
> Bring The Pain
> 
> so what other are good?


Payback, Violence Is The Answer, Heatstroke '06 Night 1.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Payback, Violence Is The Answer, Heatstroke '06 Night 1.



sorry should of mentioned i'd prefer to get the $10 ones

anyone know what Unstoppable was like it looks like a good card and i'd like to see Punk & Joe as a team


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

FIP shows are very tempting but I have a hard enough time keeping up with all the ROH I want to see. 

Any chance anybody could upload Strong vs. Evans? Been wanting to see it for a while now.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> sorry should of mentioned i'd prefer to get the $10 ones
> 
> anyone know what Unstoppable was like it looks like a good card and i'd like to see Punk & Joe as a team


Well, in that case I'd say go with Unstoppable.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Here's a quick review on PWG Crazy Mania All-Star Weekend Night Two:

Bimo Gambino & Top Gun Talwar vs. Disco Machine & Excalibur: **1/4

Phoenix Star vs. Ronin: **1/2

"New Age Punisher" B-Boy vs. "The Coolest" Frankie Kazarian vs. "The Future" Chris Sabin vs. "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen: ***1/4

"Messiah of the Backbreaker" Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal: ****

PWG World Championship: "The Technical Wizard" Joey Ryan (c) vs. Necro Butcher: ***1/2

Chris Hero vs. Scorpio Sky w/ Jade Chung: ***

"Double C" Claudio Castagnoli vs. "The Professional" Scott Lost vs. TJ Perkins: ***

M-Dogg 20 vs. Jimmy Yang w/ Bruce Leroy: ***

PWG World Tag Team Championship: Davey Richards & Super Dragon (c) vs. "Cape Fear" El Generico & Quicksilver: ****

Quick Review: They're were consisent amonut of matches on this show. Sydal & Strong was the better match than the main event in my opinion. The most disappointing match was Hero vs. Sky but it was still a good technical match. The Tag Team Main Event was really good & show how good both teams are. It was a good show & would definelty be a good buy.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Here's a quick review on PWG Crazy Mania All-Star Weekend Night Two:
> 
> Bimo Gambino & Top Gun Talwar vs. Disco Machine & Excalibur: **1/4
> 
> Phoenix Star vs. Ronin: **1/2
> 
> "New Age Punisher" B-Boy vs. "The Coolest" Frankie Kazarian vs. "The Future" Chris Sabin vs. "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen: ***1/4
> 
> "Messiah of the Backbreaker" Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal: ****
> 
> PWG World Championship: "The Technical Wizard" Joey Ryan (c) vs. Necro Butcher: ***1/2
> 
> Chris Hero vs. Scorpio Sky w/ Jade Chung: ***
> 
> "Double C" Claudio Castagnoli vs. "The Professional" Scott Lost vs. TJ Perkins: ***
> 
> M-Dogg 20 vs. Jimmy Yang w/ Bruce Leroy: ***
> 
> PWG World Tag Team Championship: Davey Richards & Super Dragon (c) vs. "Cape Fear" El Generico & Quicksilver: ****
> 
> Quick Review: They're were consisent amonut of matches on this show. Sydal & Strong was the better match than the main event in my opinion. The most disappointing match was Hero vs. Sky but it was still a good technical match. The Tag Team Main Event was really good & show how good both teams are. It was a good show & would definelty be a good buy.


nice scores man, it makes the show come off well, as people should get it, the title match is an entertaining one and so it the Tag Titles and as you said Strong/Sydal. Surprised that you gave Ronin/Phoenix Star **/12 seeing how it is only like 6:08, i am not getting on you dude its just kinad cool that you liked it. 

Ok kind of ironic that you posted this as i was going to post some star rankings for PWG too, well anyways here are my ratings for BOLA 05 Night 1, as i rewatched it and i always talk about...

Sabin/Disco/Excalibur vs Tornado/TopGun/Hook-**1/2

Rocky Romero vs Frankie Kazarian-****1/2

Davey Richards vs Quicksilver-***1/2

Joey Ryan vs James Gibson-**1/2

El Generico vs Chris Bosh-***3/4

American Dragon vs Ricky Reyes-**2/3

Christopher Daniels vs Scott Lost-***

AJ Styles vs Jack Evans-***1/2

Kevin Steen vs Super Dragon-***

Overall-Its a very fun show loaded with all very good to solid matches, Night 1 is better than night two in my book but that isn't taking anything away from night 2 though. The Danielson match up could have been better but it just managed to stay how it was the whole match up and Dragon/Steen was good but it was more of a 33 min brawl than a wrestling match, that is why i stuck it with *** over ***2/3 or ****. AJ/Evans, Generico/Bosh, Rocky/Kazarian & Quicksilver/Davey were the best tournament matches on the show but that is IMO. It is a very noteworthy show and it will be worth you money.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey, Cide and Spartan can I get your match ratings for GBH V Night 2?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
do you want mine, i feel left out


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^

I do. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



WCW4lyfe said:


> ^^^
> 
> I do. :side:


same here


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

haha, ill have a full review up soon... patience


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> do you want mine, i feel left out


I wasn't aware you watched the show so yeah I'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^
yeah i have ratings all worked out, but im just polishing off my thoughts, gotta write a little more on the review as well.... Ill give ya ratings then.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> haha, ill have a full review up soon... patience


well you like the most respected ***** star rater so i am seeing to how you rate the show dude


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> nice scores man, it makes the show come off well, as people should get it, the title match is an entertaining one and so it the Tag Titles and as you said Strong/Sydal. Surprised that you gave Ronin/Phoenix Star **/12 seeing how it is only like 6:08, i am not getting on you dude its just kinad cool that you liked it.
> 
> Ok kind of ironic that you posted this as i was going to post some star rankings for PWG too, well anyways here are my ratings for BOLA 05 Night 1, as i rewatched it and i always talk about...
> 
> Sabin/Disco/Excalibur vs Tornado/TopGun/Hook-**1/2
> 
> Rocky Romero vs Frankie Kazarian-****1/2
> 
> Davey Richards vs Quicksilver-***1/2
> 
> Joey Ryan vs James Gibson-**1/2
> 
> El Generico vs Chris Bosh-***3/4
> 
> American Dragon vs Ricky Reyes-**2/3
> 
> Christopher Daniels vs Scott Lost-***
> 
> AJ Styles vs Jack Evans-***1/2
> 
> Kevin Steen vs Super Dragon-***
> 
> Overall-Its a very fun show loaded with all very good to solid matches, Night 1 is better than night two in my book but that isn't taking anything away from night 2 though. The Danielson match up could have been better but it just managed to stay how it was the whole match up and Dragon/Steen was good but it was more of a 33 min brawl than a wrestling match, that is why i stuck it with *** over ***2/3 or ****. AJ/Evans, Generico/Bosh, Rocky/Kazarian & Quicksilver/Davey were the best tournament matches on the show but that is IMO. It is a very noteworthy show and it will be worth you money.


Also I have to give the main menu *****. The best menu I ever seen on a wrestling DVD. It was worth it by seeing it lol. Thanks for the review tho.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^
You flatter me, its just one mans opinion remember.

I will say this, no match on this show reached 5 stars.... not on a first watch at least. See what happens on a second watch


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> You flatter me, its just one mans opinion remember.
> 
> I will say this, no match on this show reached 5 stars.... not on a first watch at least. See what happens on a second watch


You know I'm talking about the Main Menu of the PWG BOLA 2005 right?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^
That wasnt aimed at you, it was meant for hailsabin, above your post


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> That wasnt aimed at you, it was meant for hailsabin, above your post


thats what i thought its ok a simple mistake by watts is all. Well if nothing reaches ***** on the first watch its still ok, i am still looking forward to both nights either way, well most people say Night 2 > Night 1 so now if i see what you say on it can help me if i want to get them. 

Also no prob on the compliment, you know what you are talking about most of the time, and i really do mean this also.

for Watts, yeah i know the menu screen does kick ass, it just shows the sign and then all of the wrestlers motions, great menu along with the wrestling of course


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Honor I would like to see your rating for the show, I mean you are one of the best star raters on here. Also one other thing, Hailsabin1990 get your ass back to the Tell The Truth thread, I have no one to talk to lol


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

god keep the praise coming guys.

my head is growing  haha


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> god keep the praise coming guys.
> 
> my head is growing  haha


okay. Honor is teh greatest poster ever!!1!!11!!





that good enough ass kissing?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Derek_2k4 said:


> okay. Honor is teh greatest poster ever!!1!!11!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that good enough ass kissing?


no he needs more, the most his head grows the most ***** reviews we get!


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ yeah, but if we do too much, he'll say that anything is a ***** match.

"Batista vs. Triple H at WM 21? that's a ***** match, as was Show vs Akebono in a sumo match." 

So, let's not go too far.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Derek_2k4 said:


> ^^ yeah, but if we do too much, he'll say that anything is a ***** match.
> 
> "Batista vs. Triple H at WM 21? that's a ***** match, as was Show vs Akebono in a sumo match."
> 
> So, let's not go too far.


but those were ***** star matches! Oh wait:side:

Yeah maybe we should stop


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ive heard nothing but good things abaout BOLA 05 just wondering if anyone has heard anythign about BOLA 06? I know its only just come out but has anyone heard anythign from someone who went to the event because Im thinking of picking up all 3 nights.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thisskateboarding said:


> Ive heard nothing but good things abaout BOLA 05 just wondering if anyone has heard anythign about BOLA 06? I know its only just come out but has anyone heard anythign from someone who went to the event because Im thinking of picking up all 3 nights.


get BOLA 06, it is better than 05 and 05 is a very good show too but 06 is great. I saw highlights of it plus people that saw 05 said 06 was better. CIMA vs Generico might have been MOTN, trust me it will be worth your money:agree:


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thisskateboarding said:


> Ive heard nothing but good things abaout BOLA 05 just wondering if anyone has heard anythign about BOLA 06? I know its only just come out but has anyone heard anythign from someone who went to the event because Im thinking of picking up all 3 nights.


Here's a review from PW Torch about BOLA 2006



> Twenty-four men. 22 tournament matches. Pro Wrestling Guerrilla's three-night "Battle of Los Angeles" tournament was part of a special weekend for 400 wrestling-starved fans. There was a deep hunger for wrestling in the audience and PWG wasn't afraid to provide nourishment. The weekend also represented everything TNA could become, but refuses to be.
> 
> The Sept. 1-3, fans from around the globe descended upon a small California town in the San Fernando Valley for PWG's second annual tournament matching the top independent wrestlers in the world against each other. The tournament was an indy wrestling showcase and a chance for the wrestlers to try new things, engage the crowd, and wrestle with the creative freedom that PWG openly embraces and readily encourages.
> 
> One fan summed up the tournament best during a Joey Ryan promo on Sunday night when he screamed, "This isn't TNA, this is wrestling!" 400 fans exchanged a common, yet unspoken understanding of the special weekend of wrestling PWG had put together.
> 
> The tournament roster was filled out by several current and former TNA wrestlers, top independent names from ROH, the finest from Dragon Gate, PWG regulars, and one crazy Butcher. Watching the TNA wrestlers was like night and day compared to watching them on TV or PPV. They performed on their own terms, rather than trying to avoid Jeff Jarrett's big foot.
> 
> The influence of CIMA, Dragon Kid, and Genki Horiguchi should not be missed. CIMA was arguably the M.V.P. of the tournament and he had the match of the tournament against El Generico in the semi-finals on Sunday night. PWG wasn't concerned about whether the fans would accept the Dragon Gate standouts. They put them in a position to win the crowd over with their unique style of wrestling and engaging personalities in the ring. Fans benefited, as a result.
> 
> On Sunday night, Davey Richards won the tournament final over CIMA in both men's third match of the night and fourth match in the tournament. It wasn't the best match of the night, as both men had spectacular quarterfinal and semi-final match-ups earlier in the show, but there wasn't a trace of letting up in the match.
> 
> After the final match, Richards and CIMA embraced from their knees, both men exhausted having given everything they had for three nights in front of 400 appreciative fans. Richards then took the mic and said he wanted to team with Super Dragon to regain the PWG Tag Titles from Scott Lost & Chris Bosh. Dragon was scheduled for the tournament final after beating Jack Evans in the semi-finals, but he was unable to compete in the finals due to recurring injuries from his match against Necro Butcher on Saturday night.
> 
> The booking of Richards wanting the tag titles rather than wanting to go after Joey Ryan's PWG Title was the topic of conversation after the show. After winning last year's tournament, Chris Bosh was plugged into a program with the champion at the time, Kevin Steen. Richards is arguably the hottest babyface and one of the more popular wrestlers in the promotion. Fans see Richards as a no-brainer champion, but Joey Ryan is content to be champion as the promotion's top heel.
> 
> Political dealings aside and looking at the tournament at face value, the weekend was a major success from an in-ring standpoint. Whether it turns into a financial success remains to be seen. PWG spent considerable sums of money bringing in top talent and putting them up in hotels in between shows. On Friday night, estimates of advanced ticket sales had PWG in the red, but walk-up sales pushed PWG closer to breaking even.
> 
> Considering the strong buzz coming out of the tournament and several must-see matches available for viewing, there is an opportunity for PWG to make money once DVD sales are accounted for. Yet, there almost weren't any DVDs to sell. In fact, the tournament itself almost didn't take place.
> 
> This was PWG's first series of shows at the American Legions post in Reseda. They ran into problems at their former venue in Hollywood when the Jewish Community Center found a permanent tenant to occupy the building for events. PWG booked the Legions post because they were guaranteed the same building for all three nights. Other venues around the L.A. area couldn't guarantee three nights in the same building.
> 
> Thursday night, the Legions Post building manager and PWG management had various arguments regarding the weekend shows. While PWG ring crew was busy setting up the ring, the building manager asked for certain arrangements. Both sides threatened to pull the event when there was an impasse on when the building should be opened to the public.
> 
> PWG is notorious for starting shows late and opening doors 15-30 minutes before the advertised bell time. The building owner wanted doors to be opened two hours before bell time so he could sell food, concessions, and - most importantly - alcohol at the bar. Like any establishment worth its building license, the opportunity to make money off booze was high on the priority list.
> 
> Reasonable heads prevailed on both sides and an agreement was made to run the show as planned. As it turned out, the doors didn't open until 20 minutes before bell time on Night 1, just as with any other PWG show. Fans didn't hesitate to spend their money at the bar and merchandise tables before the show, during intermission, and after the show. The building manager even got into the action. Fans spotted him booing Joey Ryan's character and standing on his feet during exciting points in the show. An amazing pro wrestling show can turn anyone from "businessman" to fan in a matter of seconds.
> 
> NIGHT ONE - SEPT. 1
> 
> PWG dropped the curtain on Friday night with Colt Cabana vs. Chris Sabin. It was a high-energy opening match that incorporated the overriding themes of the tournament. They provided comedy, competitive fighting, and a clinic in pro wrestling storytelling.
> 
> Chris Sabin showed fire. He showed passion. He wasn't manufacturing an emotional response for a video segment with Jerry Lynn to show one percent of the amount of passion he can deliver in the ring. Much like the other wrestlers in the tournament who have been underutilized in TNA at some point in their careers, he took advantage of an opportunity to wrestle and perform on his terms.
> 
> The match of the night was Roderick Strong vs. Rocky Romero. Many of the other tournament matches on Night One were "respect" matches with a handshake before and after the match. However, Strong & Romero told a different story. Romero spit on Strong before the opening bell, which set off Strong and clearly established Romero as the heel in the match.
> 
> If WWE ever figures out how to book Sylvester Terkay to make the MMA fighting gimmick work, he would probably have matches that resemble Strong vs. Romero. If a promoter wants to translate MMA-style fighting into a pro wrestling ring, he or she simply needs to watch this match. It was a close, tight, and non-stop fight, which is how combative wrestling should be presented in this era.
> 
> However, shoot-style wrestling can't be fought in a vacuum. The crowd has to respond to make the fight work. The PWG audience certainly responded; not one person was sitting down for the final five minutes of the match.
> 
> In earlier matches in the tournament, CIMA and Dragon Kid electrified the crowd with amazing athleticism in separate matches. CIMA, knowing he would be wrestling three matches on Sunday night, conserved his energy against the very impressive M-Dogg 20, but it was just a small sample of the performances he would give later in the tournament.
> 
> Night One Results: Chris Sabin beat Colt Cabana, El Generico beat Delirious, CIMA beat M-Dogg 20, Kevin Steen beat Matt Sydal, Dragon Kid beat Quicksilver, Roderick Strong beat Rocky Romero, Homicide & B-Boy & Excalibur & Human Tornado beat Joey Ryan & Scott Lost & Chris Bosh & Petey Williams.
> 
> NIGHT TWO - SEPT. 2
> 
> Saturday night was a crazy show that involved the crowd more than any other show I've ever seen. In the main event, Super Dragon made his PWG return after spending nearly four months out of a PWG ring. He wrestled Necro Butcher in a brutal match that went to every part of the building except behind the liquor bar and left both men physically exhausted.
> 
> Dragon had taken time off because he was burnt out on wrestling and he decided he needed time away from the ring. It's a decision most wrestlers won't make, especially when guaranteed money isn't on the table and you have to "play to get paid."
> 
> Prior to the show, Dragon was confident and ready to get back in the ring. After the show, he could barely find his feet to unlace his boots or remember how he got to the building.
> 
> The Dragon vs. Necro match wasn't for everyone. Yet, to a man, everyone found something to like about it. Necro is a giant man - a visual cross between Bruiser Brody and Terry Funk. Outside of the ring, he's more subdued and looks like Willie Nelson, only with more scars on his face.
> 
> Necro has a reputation - well earned or not - for being a cheap garbage wrestler. He may not be able to execute an STF, but he can tell a story and connect with the average fan. There's hardcore brawling for the sake of hardcore brawling, but Necro and Dragon involved the crowd in the action. Necro might personify everything that is wrong with pro wrestling - an escalating level of violence that can burn out a crowd and send himself to an early grave - but the man does so many other things well in the ring that it's difficult to resent him for exploiting his niche in the wrestling business.
> 
> The standout match of the night was the three-way tag title match between Arrogance, the Briscoes, and the team of Homicide & B-Boy. This wasn't TNA's Homicide on sedatives. This was Homicide flipping the switch from the cool guy sitting in the same chair at the bar for five hours to the vicious fighter who makes everything look too real for comfort. He even pulled an Abdullah the Butcher and utilized a fork on one of the Briscoes that drew blood.
> 
> In the midst of the crazy tag brawl, not one fan sat down for 15 minutes. At some point during the match, it struck me how different this match was from TNA's big PPV brawls. Wrestlers weren't posing for a camera; they weren't trying to get by comfortably on a reputation from a previous era; they weren't even mugging for the fans. They didn't need to acknowledge the fans for the fans to respond to the action. Giving the fans a competitive brawl that looked like something you would see outside the bar at 2 a.m. was sufficient.
> 
> Night Two Results: Austin Aries beat Disco Machine, Davey Richards beat Ronin, Jack Evans beat Claudio Castagnoli, Genki Horiguchi beat Chris Hero, Joey Ryan beat Excalibur, Human Tornado, and Petey Williams to retain the PWG Title, Scott Lost & Chris Bosh beat B-Boy & Homicide and the Briscoes to retain the PWG Tag Titles, Kazarian beat Scorpio Sky, Super Dragon beat Necro Butcher.
> 
> NIGHT THREE - SEPT. 3
> 
> Night 3 was the consensus show of the weekend. Fans will remember Davey Richards's trio of victories, but everyone will remember the match of the tournament - CIMA vs. El Generico.
> 
> It certainly wasn't the match of the tournament based on pure in-ring competition. That goes to Strong vs. Romero. However, Generico and CIMA took the fans on an emotional ride that was aided by one sweet girl in the audience.
> 
> Generico's act is based on the mask and his body language. As a babyface, he can draw sympathy from any fan. His constant search for the adoration of the last fan at the top of the arena is an unmistakably awesome trait that will help him get a deal with a major promotion - in the U.S., Mexico, or Japan - at some point in his career.
> 
> The match started as any ordinary tournament match. They fought on the mat, had several stand-offs, and then picked up the pace with counters and reversals. However, the match was taken to the next level by the aforementioned child in the back of the arena. During a lull in the match, as CIMA was in control with a mat hold, the child softly said, "Let's go Generico." The entire arena froze and gasped with a resounding "awwww."
> 
> Amidst all the fighting, brawling, cursing, and blood, having already seen every highspot, chair shot, and nearfall possible for three nights, everyone in the arena suddenly remembered why they were at this small building in the middle of the heat on a Sunday night. Everyone was a wrestling fan that night.
> 
> Suddenly, CIMA reacted to the child. He began to heel on Generico right in front of the girl's eyes. He mocked Generico, who was reaching for the last fan in the crowd. He even pretended to be a dog peeing on Generico's fallen body. When WWE and TNA carefully script out a formula match of babyface shine, heel beat down, babyface comeback, and big finish, this sudden outburst of emotion would have been ignored. The surreal, improvised exchange with the audience is what brings fans to its feet and creates a positive snowball effect of the wrestlers feeding off the fans and the fans feeding off the wrestlers.
> 
> CIMA won over the crowd by responding to the PWG environment. The fans chanted, "CIMA, CIMA," then, suddenly, Generico made his comeback, reached out to the child, and laid out CIMA on the floor with a nice DDT. This led to an amazing exchange from 13:00 to 19:00 in the match. The spots were timed perfectly, as if both men could sense the urgency of the moment and the opportunity to slam on the accelerator.
> 
> Out of nowhere, Generico hit his signature Yakuza kick in the corner. Fans counted along as CIMA kicked out just before two. After fans stomped the ground, CIMA came back with his back-to-belly suplex finisher and scored an even closer nearfall. It wasn't just the nearfall, but CIMA's reaction of sheer disbelief, that the fans responded to with a chant of "This is awesome." He followed with a repeat of his finisher and scored the victory.
> 
> Not one fan was sitting down as both men collapsed to the mat. They inched closer towards each other and embraced from their knees, both men exhausted, but both men realizing what kind of special moment they shared. And, it all started when one child reminded everyone why they were there.
> 
> Prior to the Richards vs. CIMA tournament final, PWG put together its second-annual "losers eight-man tag match," pitting eight first-round losers against each other. It gives the fans another opportunity to see their favorites in a loose environment, with no restrictions, and a chance to be part of the match.
> 
> In the match, Quicksilver, Colt Cabana, M-Dogg 20, and Delirious beat Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Rocky Romero, and Necro Butcher. Necro was the last man out for introductions and the fans roared because of the potential for some sort of unbelievable spectacle with Necro in a giant eight-man tag match.
> 
> Of course, Cabana played perfect comedy fodder against the reserved, subdued Necro. During the match, Necro tagged in and Cabana jumped out of the ring, not wanting any part of him. Delirious gladly took the assignment and talked jibberish. Necro turned his head in a subtle way that showed a complete lack of understanding. Delirious then tried to slap Necro hard across the chest, but his offense bounced off Necro like a rubber ball off a wall. Eventually, Necro ended the exchange with a stiff kick to the head and Delirious collapsed to the mat. The fans didn't hesitate to roar in approval and chant, "P-W-G".
> 
> After the action broke down, men began flying to the outside. Left in the ring were Cabana and Necro. The fans wanted to see Necro fly through the air, but he backed off the apron, not wanting to take part in the action. Cabana quickly crashed onto six other men with a moonsault from the apron, leaving Necro by himself. All eyes turned to Necro, who shrugged his shoulders and set-up for a running splash. However, the referee stopped him cold and pleaded with him to re-consider. Necro decided to powerbomb the referee onto the other seven men on the outside and the fans roared. He then quickly jumped to the top turnbuckle and dove onto all eight men on the outside. From taking a series of sick chairshots the previous night to entertaining the audience with a ridiculous spectacle of a high-risk move, Necro won over the audience by the end of the weekend. So did everyone else who participated in the tournament.
> 
> Night Three Results: El Generico beat Chris Sabin, CIMA beat Kevin Steen, Roderick Strong beat Dragon Kid, Davey Richards beat Austin Aries, Jack Evans beat Genki Horiguchi, CIMA beat El Generico, Davey Richards beat Roderick Strong, Super Dragon beat Jack Evans, Quicksilver, Colt Cabana, M-Dogg 20, and Delirious beat Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Rocky Romero, and Necro Butcher, Davey Richards beat CIMA to win the tournament.
> 
> THE AUDIENCE
> 
> The PWG audience isn't a sophisticated audience, but it's not an easy audience either. They buy a ticket to be part of something memorable and unique that will entertain them. Some wrestlers make the mistake of forcing comedy based on a preconceived notion that PWG fans are only looking for a laugh.
> 
> The PWG audience enjoys comedy, but is clearly equally entertained by a competitive wrestling match. Fans are looking for an organic product that is unapologetic about delivering pro wrestling. They're looking for a story. They're looking for a spontaneous reaction from the wrestlers. They're looking for wrestlers who will acknowledge their presence, not by pandering to them, but by performing at the highest possible level.
> 
> There is a certain charm attached to PWG that is California-cool. Only in PWG can a pasty white man wrestling under the name "El Generico" be one of the most over wrestlers in the promotion's history. Generico is unapologetic about his gimmick. It's who he is. It's what PWG is about. That's why this tournament was a three-night clinic in independent-style pro wrestling storytelling.


I think that will convice you about the show.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^Thats what I thought. The line up of matches over the 3 nights looks very good and I doubt it could disapoint me. I'll probibly order it tonight seing as no new ROH shows came out. Gotta spend money on something.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I saw Mysterys earlier post about the GBH night 2 review I want to rewatch it before I give it a final review it will be up sometime this weekend though.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I saw Mysterys earlier post about the GBH night 2 review I want to rewatch it before I give it a final review it will be up sometime this weekend though.


i am still looking forward to your's and Honor's reviews for it It should be a great show.

also what watts gave you TIS is a very good post on the show, also its true what he said about Generico at the end of it too, He is my fav PWG guy, ironic


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I saw Mysterys earlier post about the GBH night 2 review I want to rewatch it before I give it a final review it will be up sometime this weekend though.


I'll also be looking forward to yours as well Homicide.....900 posts oh yeah!


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Im trying to order BOLA 06 from highspots.com but Im having a bit of trouble. I filled out the registration and then clicked register and it went back to the front page so im assuming it worked. But now when I click add to cart nothing happens and it says you must be logged in but when ever I log in it just does the same thing.

Does anyone else have this problem with highspots? Am I better off just ordering from the PWG site or somewhere else?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just picked up 3 FIP DVD's, been wanting to check that promotion out and can't pass up the special deal, damn you Gabe & Cary, you take all my money 

BYOB Night 1 (can't pass up Homicide/McGuinness and Gibson/Strong that would be criminal)
Impact of Honor
Violence is the Answer


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^Their the 3 I was considering picking up. McGuinness/Homicide and then Punk/Homicide on Violence is the Answer sound good.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

McGuinness vs Homicide was tremendous at ROH's 2004 show Midnight Express Reunion, and Gibson always brought out the best in Strong so I expect no less from the FIP match. And Homicide vs Punk + No DQ rules, doesn't get much better than that.

I thought about Strong vs Evans but I think i'd rather just download the main event so if anyone ever gets a link, i'd appreciate it.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Just picked up 3 FIP DVD's, been wanting to check that promotion out and can't pass up the special deal, damn you Gabe & Cary, you take all my money
> 
> BYOB Night 1 (can't pass up Homicide/McGuinness and Gibson/Strong that would be criminal)
> Impact of Honor
> Violence is the Answer


Impact of Honor was a real good show. Strong/Aries vs. Fast & Furious stole the show in my opinion.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Impact of Honor was a real good show. Strong/Aries vs. Fast & Furious stole the show in my opinion.


ERRr, my last ROH order didn't process right so now I have to see it the credit card works again and if it does then I have to wait another 10 plus days.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?!

Most of you know my UPS ordeal from two days ago. That day I ordered GBHV Night 2 again, first day shipping, spending $80 in total by ordering the same DVD twice now because UPS lost the first fucking one and won't pay me back. So, it didn't come Friday, but I ordered Thursday night so I calmed down and said it'll be here Saturday, no doubt. I wake up at noon (went to be ad 4), run outside to the mailbox, open it up....empty. Some passerby told me no mail is delivered today...it's Veteran's Day. I kicked my mailbox off it's little perch and ran inside. I have never, ever been so pissed in recent weeks.

Fuck you, UPS. Fuck you so, so much.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

That sucks Lax. You always seem to be having problems with your DVD's. That is why I only buy them at the shows now. Always catch up with the Buy 3 get 1 Free sale.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have just ordered Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard and Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino.

2 DVD's for £15 including shipping


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I put my order in for 3 FIP shows to getthe Punk best of i went for;

Unstoppable
Payback
Violence Is The Answer

4 dvds for £18 not bad


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Quick Review of FIP's Impact of Honor:

Sal Rinauro vs. Canadian Cougar: **1/4

Alex Pourteau vs. Seth Delay: *3/4

Four Way Fray:
Kory Chavis w/ So Cal Val vs. Chasyn Rance vs. Kenny King vs. Ryan Dragon: **1/2

FIP vs. Dragon Gate:
Davey Richards vs. Shingo Takagi: ***3/4

Steve Madison vs. Erick Stevens: ***

The Heartbreak Express w/ So Cal Val & Kory Chavis vs. Masked Fipper #13 & Super FIP Machine: *1/4

ROH World Championship:
"American Dragon" Bryan Danielson (c) vs. "Classic" Colt Cabana: **3/4

ROH World Tag Team Championship:
"Messiah of the Backbreaker" Roderick Strong & "Wrestling Machine" Austin Aries (c) vs. Fast & Furious: ****1/4

Overall: It was a solid show with a very good main event. Danielson vs. Cabana was the most disappointing match of the night & I personally think the worng title was defended on that night. With Danielson dragging the match in the beginning, it didn't seem like a ROH title match. It was good action at the end of this match tho. Richards/Takagi was a great workrate & almost got a **** ecxcept for one visable error in the match. Stevens/Madison was surprising a good match with a suprising ending. The main event stole the show basically. Fast & Furious took it to Aries/Strong & they should be in ROH as they can be a competeive tag team. Dave Parak was in the announcing booth for the whole show which is rare in FIP. A good show to start with for a newly FIP fan.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?!
> 
> Most of you know my UPS ordeal from two days ago. That day I ordered GBHV Night 2 again, first day shipping, spending $80 in total by ordering the same DVD twice now because UPS lost the first fucking one and won't pay me back. So, it didn't come Friday, but I ordered Thursday night so I calmed down and said it'll be here Saturday, no doubt. I wake up at noon (went to be ad 4), run outside to the mailbox, open it up....empty. Some passerby told me no mail is delivered today...it's Veteran's Day. I kicked my mailbox off it's little perch and ran inside. I have never, ever been so pissed in recent weeks.
> 
> Fuck you, UPS. Fuck you so, so much.


HOLD UP! You guys get mail on Saturday?????


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I don't think we do get mail on saturdays (sunday for sure no mail) but I could be wrong.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> HOLD UP! You guys get mail on Saturday?????


Apparently not 

Yeah, we do.


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm considering taking advantage of the FIP Deal.Which three shows should I pick up?


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can anyone recomend me some good IWA: MS shows? I havent got any of their shows and wouldnt mind seing what its like.

Also where can I get the IWA:MS shows with the Hero vs Punk matches? Ive looked everywhere for "When Hero meets Punk" and cant find it. 

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thisskateboarding said:


> Can anyone recomend me some good IWA: MS shows? I havent got any of their shows and wouldnt mind seing what its like.
> 
> Also where can I get the IWA:MS shows with the Hero vs Punk matches? Ive looked everywhere for "When Hero meets Punk" and cant find it.
> 
> Can anyone help me out?


Platt just posted matches.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I'm considering taking advantage of the FIP Deal.Which three shows should I pick up?


Strong vs Evans
Impact Of Honor
Heatstroke '06 Night 1.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

this kinda has to do with this topic.

I just wanted to know what some of u guys think....

When doing a review, should it be a play by play? Or just a quick breakdown of the workrate, psychology and story and what i liked and disliked about the match??? I feel the this help the person reading better understand the review and the match, while Play by Play informs them to much about the match, and tells them what EXACTLY happened in it....

There is no right or wrong way, im just wondering to myself if i should keep doing it my way, or conform to what other sites put up which is a comple PBP. (Kinda like what 411 does). Just wondering

I am a little torn here (thinking about how to write the next review).

Should i keep my style?


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> this kinda has to do with this topic.
> 
> I just wanted to know what some of u guys think....
> 
> When doing a review, should it be a play by play? Or just a quick breakdown of the workrate, psychology and story and what i liked and disliked about the match??? I feel the this help the person reading better understand the review and the match, while Play by Play informs them to much about the match, and tells them what EXACTLY happened in it....
> 
> There is no right or wrong way, im just wondering to myself if i should keep doing it my way, or conform to what other sites put up which is a comple PBP. (Kinda like what 411 does). Just wondering
> 
> I am a little torn here (thinking about how to write the next review).
> 
> Should i keep my style?


Quick breakdown is better then play by play because your audience are mostly people looking to buy the DVD and you don't want to spoil it for them. Play by play is longer and it looks more impressive which is why I think alot of people use it.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got Ted Petty 2006 and TNA's Best of Joe for my birthday today. I cant wait to watch them.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Happy Birthday Dman88, and Honor I say stick with your own style you've been using on your reviews.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> this kinda has to do with this topic.
> 
> I just wanted to know what some of u guys think....
> 
> When doing a review, should it be a play by play? Or just a quick breakdown of the workrate, psychology and story and what i liked and disliked about the match??? I feel the this help the person reading better understand the review and the match, while Play by Play informs them to much about the match, and tells them what EXACTLY happened in it....
> 
> There is no right or wrong way, im just wondering to myself if i should keep doing it my way, or conform to what other sites put up which is a comple PBP. (Kinda like what 411 does). Just wondering
> 
> I am a little torn here (thinking about how to write the next review).
> 
> Should i keep my style?


Definetely the quick breakdown of what you thought of the matches. We want to read what your opinions are and what aspects of the match were good and bad, why read play by play? Kind of spoils the purpose in watching the DVD. I do agree with WCW4lyfe, play by play looks alot more impressive when you just scroll down the page but I would rather read 4 lines of meaningful thoughts than 20 lines of just retelling what you saw. People can do that for themselves.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> this kinda has to do with this topic.
> 
> I just wanted to know what some of u guys think....
> 
> When doing a review, should it be a play by play? Or just a quick breakdown of the workrate, psychology and story and what i liked and disliked about the match??? I feel the this help the person reading better understand the review and the match, while Play by Play informs them to much about the match, and tells them what EXACTLY happened in it....
> 
> There is no right or wrong way, im just wondering to myself if i should keep doing it my way, or conform to what other sites put up which is a comple PBP. (Kinda like what 411 does). Just wondering
> 
> I am a little torn here (thinking about how to write the next review).
> 
> Should i keep my style?


I try to keep mine half and half, but then again I get stuck and just resort to play - by - play.

On the ROH boards, all ChrisV puts is "good match", then detailed play by play, then a rating. He doesnt talk about why/how the match is good at all, yet he still gets lots of praise for his reviews. 

Anyway I like how I do it half and half, (well try to), and I think you should do it too.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
See thats the thing, play by play is the recognised way of reviewing.

However, people reading reviews are reading them for one of two reasons.

Either

1) They want to see if its a good show

2) They have seen it and want to see what others thought.

If your reading it for number 1, a play by play MAY spoil the match for people. Not the result, but how the result went down.

If your reading for number 2, you already have watched the action and dont need a play by play.

I am thinking about incorporating more play by play into them though.

When i was reviewing wwe ppvs live, i did play by play, only because most of the people in that section have no idea what storytelling or psychology is anyway


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> See thats the thing, play by play is the recognised way of reviewing.
> 
> However, people reading reviews are reading them for one of two reasons.
> 
> Either
> 
> 1) They want to see if its a good show
> 
> 2) They have seen it and want to see what others thought.
> 
> If your reading it for number 1, a play by play MAY spoil the match for people. Not the result, but how the result went down.
> 
> If your reading for number 2, you already have watched the action and dont need a play by play.
> 
> I am thinking about incorporating more play by play into them though.
> 
> When i was reviewing wwe ppvs live, i did play by play, only because most of the people in that section have no idea what storytelling or psychology is anyway


I pretty much agree. To me it's nice to know what happened in a match, eg. certain moves. Say i read play by play of a match I havent seen and wanted to see it, and the play by play lists loads of big moves at the end, like finishers which I really love, I'll probably put the match on my "to see" list.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Fucking ROHelp. I need to know if my order is processed(he said a couple days ago it didn't because there was a problem with the credit card but now there is enough space on the credit card for it to go through)so I know if I should reorder or not.

The guy hasn't responded for two days.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^
Its the weekend, give the poor bastard a break


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think play-by-play is purely retarded, and I have no idea why people do it. I'm not going to read the entire match, and if I did, it's nowhere near going to pump me up for getting ready to watch the match or make me want to watch it. I try to give a brief overview followed by an opinion, but it ends up being too short, so when I try to add more details it becomes a clusterfuck combination of PBP and overview/opinion, so I just gave up on full reviews. PBP is stupid, but it seems to be the easiest and most recognized.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

When I'm doing a review I try to throw in both a mixture of how a felt about the match ie the crowd/atmosphere and certain big spots that might have happened thatI felt is note worthy.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How is New Frontiers and Testing the Limit.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> How is New Frontiers and Testing the Limit.


Testing the Limit is a really good show but New Frontiers not so much. The show had its bright spots (Joe/Gibson and Spanky/Aries) but the rest of the show was pretty meh and just storyline progression.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Damn that sucks about New Frontiers.

Wasnt the pure match one of the best.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> Damn that sucks about New Frontiers.
> 
> Wasnt the pure match one of the best.


At that time I felt it was the best Pure Title match to date but since then other matches have been better. However, it still ranks up there in the top 5-7.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Cool Thanks.

Due you guys no anything about the movie "Wrestling Planets Shooting Range" I got it off Ebay.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Quick Review on JAPW Caged Fury I:

(Vacant) JAPW Heavyweight Chmapionship:
"The Notorious 187" Homicide vs. Jay Lethal: ***3/4

EC ***** vs. "The Late Great" Chris Candido: **1/2

Trent Acid vs. "The Coolest" Frankie Kazarian: ***

JAPW Light Heavyweight Championship:
"The Good Guy" Azrieal (c) vs. Grim Reefer: **3/4

"Baddest Motherfucker on the Planet" Samoa Joe vs. Low-Ki: ****

Carnage Crew vs. Christopher Street Connection: **1/4

Six Man Elimination Match:
Neeno Capone vs. Envy vs. Matt Donovan vs. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Archadia vs. Chalupino *****: **

Steel Cage Match For JAPW Tag Team Championship:
"The Notorious 187" Homicide & "New Age Punisher" B-Boy (c) vs. "The Washington Warrior" Jack Evans & Teddy Hart: ****1/4

Overall: This was one of the best JAPW shows they ever had & the steel cage match was one of the best tag team matches of 2005. Those four men tried to kill each other as their bloody went to another level. At the beginning of the show, it was announced that their champion Dan Maff left the promotion & the belt was vacanted (we all know why that happen). Jay Lethal was rewarded the title but he refused because he didn't want the title that way. Then Rick Silver came out to announced that he had a opponent for Lethal & it was Homicide. This match was great for an opener. There wasn't a bad match on this card. Kazarian/Acid & Joe/Ki were also very good matches. Chris Candido was an mystery opponent for EC ***** & the crowd loved it as they were located at the former ECW arena. That match & others I didn't name were real solid. Anybody that is looking for an JAPW show, I recommend this one.
-----------------------------------------------------------

JAPW Haas of Pain:

Outkast Killaz vs. Myers & Matthews: **

Special Guest Referee: Tammy Sytch
Jackie Gayda vs. Alicia: *

JAPW Tag Team Championship:
Backseat Boyz (c) vs. The SAT: ***3/4

Danny Demanto vs. Plazma: *1/2

Street Fight:
Danny Demanto vs. "The O.G." New Jack: **1/4

"The War Machine" Rhino vs. "The Baddest Motherfucker on the Planet" Samoa Joe: ***

JAPW Light Heavyweight Championship:
"The Good Guy" Azrieal (c) vs. Archadia: **3/4

Strong Style Challenge:
"The Notorious 187" Homicide w/ "J-Train" Julius Smokes vs. "New Age Punisher" B-Boy: ***1/2

JAPW Heavyweight Championship:
Jay Lethal (c) vs. "I Kill Motherfuckers" Charlie Haas: ***1/4

Overall: Another great show by JAPW in this one. BSB/SAT was the best match of that night. Gayda/Alicia was the worst match of the night, the onyl reason I didn't give it a DUD is the appearnce of April Hunter when she attacked Jackie. Plazma jobs to Demanto less than 5 minutes but the announcing saved the match as Monsta Mack is getting pissed about they are booked on the show & he isn't. After the match, Demanto got the mic to gave an open challenge to anybody in the back for a Street Fight & New Jack was the one that answered. The crowd marked out & Demanto got his assed kicked. Joe/Rhino was a good physical match as the crowd marked out for them. Azrieal/Archadia was a solid contest with good aerieal attacks. Homicide was supposed to fight James Gibson but he went back to the WWE & B-Boy was the replacement. Earlt in the match, called out for an good friend & it was Julius Smokes. The whole match was good & no conflict has happen with the SST after the match. Homicide then called out for Teddy hart but he didn't show up. Lethal/Haas was an underdog type match as it was very solid main event. This was a very good show & also recommend to see.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

411 reviewed ROH: Unified and gave it a solid 8.5/10 and said that Nigel VS Danielson was the MOTY so far


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^Mine should be here tomorow cant wait to see that match.

Can anyone help me out and recomend some of the best PWG shows exluding the Bola shows as Ive heard alot about them allready and looking for some others one to get. Im looking "Card Subject to Change 1 an 2" on ebay are they any good both cards impress me.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I really liked *Card Subject to Change 2/Permanant Vacation*, and main event is a great (although way longer than it needs to be) Tag Team title match with Davey Richards/Super Dragon (c) vs Kings of Wrestling. Aside from that and *BOLA 2005 Night 1 & 2* the only other standout shows to me were *Please Don't call it (The OC)* and *Astonishing X-Mas* (except the craptacular Title Match Joey Ryan (c) vs Kanyon). I really want to see Card Subject to change 1 with Homicide vs Super Dragon so if you get it let me know if its worth picking up.

Ok, so I finally watched my copies of Unified/Anarchy in the UK (which I originally wasn't going to get AITUK) and HOLY SHIT that may be the best weekend of ROH shows EVER! Now lets see if Glory by Honor V weekend is as good/better


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^Thanks for your opinions McQueen. 

Im probibly going to pick up BOLA 06 all 3 nights because it sounds really good from what Ive read and either Card Subject to Change 1 or 2. Havent decided yet but Im not sure if I can pass up Super Dragon vs Homicide so Im slightly leaning towards that at the moment.

EDIT: On the Astonishing Xmas show whats a Guerilla Warfare match? The card looks pretty good aswell.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thisskateboarding said:


> ^^^^Thanks for your opinions McQueen.
> 
> EDIT: On the Astonishing Xmas show whats a Guerilla Warfare match? The card looks pretty good aswell.


Guerrila Warfare Match is a No DQ's anything goes match, its basically the same as a ROH Fight Without Honor, it was used to end Steen/S. Dragon's fued and there are some sick spots in that match (some of which are actually recycled in ROH's 100th show main event but still its cool stuff). I should be getting BOLA 2006 anytime now cause I preordered it like 3 months ago (along with Threemendous) so i'm looking forward to finally seeing it myself.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for clearing that up, I assumed it would mean something along the lines of No DQ. 

BOLA 06 should be very good and I cant wait to get it. Its going to have to be pretty good to top 05. From some reveiws Ive read on 05 people say it is the best PWG show ever. I'll have to get that down the line somewhere aswell to compare them myselves.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Battle of Los Angeles 2005 is the best PWG Shows I've seen thus far but I've only seen about 9 shows, anyways yeah BOLA 2006 is being hyped as even better than 05 but we'll see about that.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm thinking about getting some of the IWA:MS TPI tournaments I've downloaded a couple of matches from the 04 show but how is the overall show? and which years are the best to purchase?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I'm thinking about getting some of the IWA:MS TPI tournaments I've downloaded a couple of matches from the 04 show but how is the overall show? and which years are the best to purchase?


Definately get 04 and 06. 02, 03, and 05 were all good shows but not as good as 04 and 06.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Definately get 04 and 06. 02, 03, and 05 were all good shows but not as good as 04 and 06.


Thanks


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

GBHV Night 2 came today (finally) and here are my ratings:

Richards vs Evans- ***
Delirious vs Pearce- **1/2 (real fun though)
Cabana vs Jacobs vs Daniels- **1/2 (storyline progressor, very little wrestling, sadly)
Joe/Cide vs Briscoes- ***3/4
Aries/Strong vs KOW- ****
Marafuji vs McGuinness- ****1/2
Danielson vs KENTA- *****

Best ROH show I've ever seen.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> GBHV Night 2 came today (finally) and here are my ratings:
> 
> Richards vs Evans- ***
> Delirious vs Pearce- **1/2 (real fun though)
> Cabana vs Jacobs vs Daniels- **1/2 (storyline progressor, very little wrestling, sadly)
> Joe/Cide vs Briscoes- ***3/4
> Aries/Strong vs KOW- ****
> Marafuji vs McGuinness- ****1/2
> Danielson vs KENTA- *****
> 
> Best ROH show I've ever seen.


We got the ratings pretty much the same.

My review of the show is up now.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Besides the TPI 2006, which IWA-MS shows should I get?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Besides the TPI 2006, which IWA-MS shows should I get?


We're No Joke, Simply The Best 7, and Necro/Joe II are some of 2006's best shows.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can you give shows not from 2006 Mystery?

I would like to add these to your list watts63.

A Matter of Pride 2005
Put Up or Shut Up 2005
Simply The Best 5


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Can you give shows not from 2006 Mystery?
> 
> I would like to add these to your list watts63.
> 
> A Matter of Pride 2005
> Put Up or Shut Up 2005
> Simply The Best 5


Alright. Here are some good shows not from 06.

-TPI 04
-No Blood, No Guts, No Glory 2005
-Simply The Best 6
-2004 Revolution Strong Style Tournament
-Winter Wars

I could probably add another 10-15 shows to the list. However, I can say this 04 was a tremendous year for IWA-MS and you really can't go wrong with any show from that year.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Mystery. I plan on buying a lot of IWA shows soon.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks guys. I looked at the cards & they looked awesome. I'm definetly buying these shows soon.

Oh yeah, I saw at match of Delirious vs. Colt Cabana vs. Larry Sweeney on You Tube & I loved it. Which show is that on?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Any good shows from CZW?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

CZW shows that I think are must-haves:

*Night Of Infamy 4
Best Of The Best 2
Tournament Of Death 3
When 2 Worlds Collide*


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Since McQueen was talking about Card Subject To Change II so much i decided to post what i thought for it....

*Disco/Ronin/Nemesis vs Bino/Fergal Devitt/TJ Perkins*-**2/3(Fun match, it all worked well just nothing too spectacular)

*Colt Cabana vs Alex Koslov*-**3/4 or ***(i want to give it *** solid but there isn't enough real wrestling in here to, just the good humor for a 10 min match. another fun match up that can be enjoied)

*Cape Fear vs Dark & Lovely(Tornado/Sky**)*-***3/4(A very good match up, starts off slow but gets really good, 29 min match up)

*Excalibur vs Top Gun Talwar*-** (What you would expect, an 8 min fun match up here)

*PWG Tag Titles Davey/Dragon vs Star/Zokre*-*3/4 or **(again a match that was close to ** stars but was stopped for Zokre getting KOed, good for what it was though)

*Frankie Kazarian vs Scott Lost*-***3/4 or ****(A well wrestled match up here)

*PWG Title Joey Ryan vs Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh vs AJ Styles*-***3/4(A very good elimination match up but the time for it was way too short, clocking in at only like 15 min sadly, but other than that a very good match up)

*PWG Tag Titles II Davey/Dragon vs Hero/Claudio*-****1/2(A 49 min classic to me, great wrestling involved and a very credible main event.)

Sure the scores might not look spectacular but it really is a fun show, i do recommend it and(even though most people don't like highspots) at Highspots they have a 4 DVD set with CSTC II, Both European Vacation Shows & A Free DVD choice for only like 30 bucks, i got it and i loved all 4 so just thought i throw that in. Once again, very fun and very enjoyable show here.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Since McQueen was talking about Card Subject To Change II so much i decided to post what i thought for it....
> 
> *Disco/Ronin/Nemesis vs Bino/Fergal Devitt/TJ Perkins*-**2/3(Fun match, it all worked well just nothing too spectacular)
> 
> *Colt Cabana vs Alex Koslov*-**3/4 or ***(i want to give it *** solid but there isn't enough real wrestling in here to, just the good humor for a 10 min match. another fun match up that can be enjoied)
> 
> *Cape Fear vs Dark & Lovely(Tornado/Sky**)*-***3/4(A very good match up, starts off slow but gets really good, 29 min match up)
> 
> *Excalibur vs Top Gun Talwar*-** (What you would expect, an 8 min fun match up here)
> 
> *PWG Tag Titles Davey/Dragon vs Star/Zokre*-*3/4 or **(again a match that was close to ** stars but was stopped for Zokre getting KOed, good for what it was though)
> 
> *Frankie Kazarian vs Scott Lost*-***3/4 or ****(A well wrestled match up here)
> 
> *PWG Title Joey Ryan vs Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh vs AJ Styles*-***3/4(A very good elimination match up but the time for it was way too short, clocking in at only like 15 min sadly, but other than that a very good match up)
> 
> *PWG Tag Titles II Davey/Dragon vs Hero/Claudio*-****1/2(A 49 min classic to me, great wrestling involved and a very credible main event.)
> 
> Sure the scores might not look spectacular but it really is a fun show, i do recommend it and(even though most people don't like highspots) at Highspots they have a 4 DVD set with CSTC II, Both European Vacation Shows & A Free DVD choice for only like 30 bucks, i got it and i loved all 4 so just thought i throw that in. Once again, very fun and very enjoyable show here.


This show sounds great, I might have to look into getting this soon.

You havent by any chance seen "Card Subject to Change 1" with Homicide and Super Dragon have you?

I was debating between that and this of which to get and I brief run down on Card Subject to Change would be great.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thisskateboarding said:


> This show sounds great, I might have to look into getting this soon.
> 
> You havent by any chance seen "Card Subject to Change 1" with Homicide and Super Dragon have you?
> 
> I was debating between that and this of which to get and I brief run down on Card Subject to Change would be great.


sadly no, and i really do want to see that f'n match up(pardon the f'n part but two of my all time favs for the belt, oh yeah.) I have heard it was a good match up but somewhat dissapointing by some people, don't let that change your judgment, as i am still going to get it. 

I have seen Chris Hero vs Bryan Danielson and Arrogance vs Los Luchas from that event though, here is what i though of those matches...

Hero vs Danielson-**** or ****1/2(I only saw it once but damn it was good)

Arrogance vs Los Luchas-***2/3(very fast paced and well done match up)

After seeing those match ups i am sold plus Dragon/Homicide, also B-Boy vs Human Tornado is there too so its really your choice on getting which ever one.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I had seen Homicide vs. Super Dragon & that was a great stiff fest. I give it a ****1/4. I also saw Danielson vs. Hero & I give it a ****.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^After hearing both your opinions on that show Im sold. Going to have to get that.

EDIT: Just looking on highspots and came across this MLW show for $5 called MLW Rebound Night 1. Anyoen seen or heard anythign about it? Heres the card:

GTC Carnival Match #1: The Stampede Bulldogs (Harry Smith & T.J. Wilson)vs. Bobby Quance & Puma 
Richard Criado & Chad Hartvs. The Shane Twins (Mike Shane & Todd Shane) 
GTC Carnival Match #2: Dark Fuego & Pete Wilson vs. Roderick Strong & M-Dogg 20 
Three-Way Match: Matt Martel vs. P.J. Friedman vs. Chasyn Rance 
Chris Herovs. Chad Collyer 
GTC Carnival Match #3: Havana Pitbulls (Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero)vs. Los Maximos (Jose Maximo & Joel Maximo) 
*Teddy Hart vs. American Dragon *
*MLW Jr. Heavyweight Champion Sonjay Duttvs. Jack Evans *
Michael Modestvs. Jerry Lynn 
*Lethal Lottery Tag Team Match: Raven & Vampirovs. Steve Corino & Sabu *
*Homicidevs. Low Ki*

Homicide vs Low Ki would have to be worth the $5 along with Hart vs Dragon.


----------



## JimJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How would you guys rate the order I just made?:

Best of Bryan Danielson- World’s Finest
Best of CM Punk- Better Than You
Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Straightedge
Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
Joe vs. Kobashi
Gut Check
Final Showdown
Main Event Spectacles


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^
I would strongly recommend substituting Gut Check and Main Event Spectacles for Unified and Glory By Honor 5 Night 2

I havent seen any of the best ofs apart from 1 though.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



JimJ said:


> How would you guys rate the order I just made?:
> 
> Best of Bryan Danielson- World’s Finest
> Best of CM Punk- Better Than You
> Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Straightedge
> Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
> Joe vs. Kobashi
> Gut Check
> Final Showdown
> Main Event Spectacles


I haven't seen Gut Check but I hear it's only so-so, I haven't seen any of the CM Punk best of's technically but since I have seen most of the matches on them I personally think you could live w/o Vol. 2 if possible. If your getting Joe vs Kobashi (and you should) Unforgettable from the next night compliments it really well and despite it's title is often forgotten as one of the best shows of 2005. Final Showdown was a good show as was Main Event Spectacles which I personally feel maybe one of the best all around shows pre-Manhattan Mayhem. Bryan Danielson's Best of is great if your a fan of AmDrag and you want to see his early work from 2002-03 ROH (Low Ki vs Danielson & London vs Danielson 2/3 falls make his best of worth buying alone).
But I do think if you do make this exact order you should enjoy it I just personally would sub a few of the shows.

Enjoy


----------



## angryWEFposter.

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What are these ''best of's...'' like?

Jack Evans 
Low Ki
Second City Saints
CM Punk 1/2/3
Rottweilers


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well I have the Second City Saints best of, it has some alright matches. But the plus is it has very good promos by CM Punk in it.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

For all the people that are asking about the CM Punk Best of's get them all they are all put together well unlike most ROH best of's.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How was the two matches of Samoa Joe vs. Necro Butcher in IWA-MS?

I had seen highlights from those two matches & they looked awesome.


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I finally got to watch Fight Of The Century and Unified and I am very pleased with both shows,but Unified was great.I'll give some quick thoughts on Daneilson Vs. Joe I thought the match was very good the only thing that stops me from giving it five stars is the little imperfections.****3/4.The final two matches on Unified were also great Briscoes Vs. Aries and Strong was probably the best tag-match i've seen to date absolutely awesome stuff even if a bit too spotty at times.****1/2.The main-event was incredible both men really wanted to put on a show for the U.K. crowd.No flaws the finish really added to the match *****.Even though I only covered select matches both shows are very solid and Unified is up there with the best shows this year.I'll be ordering the Glory By Honor V weekend today hopefully it gets here fast.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> How was the two matches of Samoa Joe vs. Necro Butcher in IWA-MS?
> 
> I had seen highlights from those two matches & they looked awesome.


They wrestled once in CZW and once in IWA:MS I for like the CZW match better since it was a straight up fight. In there IWA:MS match they did more wrestling and it was just boring.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What was the show when CM Punk dressed like Delirious & they're staring down at each other confused?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> They wrestled once in CZW and once in IWA:MS I for like the CZW match better since it was a straight up fight. In there IWA:MS match they did more wrestling and it was just boring.


I looked it up & both of those matches were in IWA-MS. The first one was called "Something to Prove" at their East Coast Debut at the Former ECW Arena.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

10/27 and 10/28 have been named.

10/27: Suffocation
10/28: Irresistible Forces


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I looked it up & both of those matches were in IWA-MS. The first one was called "Something to Prove" at their East Coast Debut at the Former ECW Arena.


Shit I don't really keep up with it I just downloaded them after Mystery made a thread about how good Joe/Necro was.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just ordered: I got both of these in great low prices.

PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2006 Night 1-3

PWG Hollywood Globetrotters

I can't wait to get these!


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^Makes two of us. I just ordered BOLA 06 and cant wait for it to arrive so many promising match ups in that tournament.

I was going to grab Best Of Homicide 2003 MVP cause its only $10 on highspots at the moment. Can anyone give me some star ratings for the matches on there? Or a brief opinion on it?


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What was the best ROH show from 2002?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ All Star Extravaganza


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Cheers.

I'm half way through watching 'Destiny' and I have to say it is not one of ROH's best shows. Davey Richards against Jimmy Rave was a very nice over but the next three matches weren't too good. I enjoyed Daniels/Whitmer and I'm currently half way threw Danielson/Homicide but I'm going to watch that and the Tag Match main event tomorrow. The crowd have been all but dead so far.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Curiously, why don't PWG videos have entrances? Have they been nailed on song rights or something? Also, is the ECWA Super 8 2006 available?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> Curiously, why don't PWG videos have entrances? Have they been nailed on song rights or something? Also, is the ECWA Super 8 2006 available?


They shown Styles' entrance on the BOLA 2005 but I think they just want to go straight to the matches because the entrance is nothing because it's so close to the ring & they're in small venues. ECWA Super 8 '06 is available on rfvideo.com & they have a 15% sale on all items right now so you can get for $12 & something cents until friday.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anybody ordered the FIP Best of Punk? Mine came in today I'll drop a little review of the full DVD for anyone looking to buy it as well.


----------



## FringeofLunacy

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

IVPVideos.com has put up new stuff for November.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Has anybody ordered the FIP Best of Punk? Mine came in today I'll drop a little review of the full DVD for anyone looking to buy it as well.



I ordered it should be arriving tomorrow or friday look forward to seeing your review


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've now got every Punk best of ever made on DVD and I'll try to get that review up some time this week.


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My Christmas order is almost complete now all I need to know is Anarchy In The UK,Epic Encounter II or Gut Check?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> My Christmas order is almost complete now all I need to know is Anarchy In The UK,Epic Encounter II or Gut Check?


Know what, which one to buy? I would get EEII if you can only buy one show.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I've now got every Punk best of ever made on DVD and I'll try to get that review up some time this week.



Do you have the IWA:MS one if so whats it like?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I've now got every Punk best of ever made on DVD and I'll try to get that review up some time this week.


I heard that either the 1st or the 3rd ROH punk dvd's are the best, how would you rate all four dude??


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> I heard that either the 1st or the 3rd ROH punk dvd's are the best, how would you rate all four dude??


In this order

Best of CM Punk 2
Best of CM Punk 3
Best of CM Punk 1
FIP Best of CM Punk 1



> Do you have the IWA:MS one if so whats it like?


I didn't know Punk had a best of from IWA:MS I have a lot of his matches from that promotion on my computur but I'll check it out if I can find it.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> In this order
> 
> *Best of CM Punk 2
> Best of CM Punk 3
> Best of CM Punk 1
> FIP Best of CM Punk 1*
> 
> 
> I didn't know Punk had a best of from IWA:MS I have a lot of his matches from that promotion on my computur but I'll check it out if I can find it.


Really, i heard that the 2nd one wasn't as good as the 3rd or 1st, but i do trust your judgment, thanks


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
They are all equally good though each DVD has gems.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> ^^^
> They are all equally good though each DVD has gems.


Thats cool, they all seemed good to me anyways, i just wanted to know which ones you liked more. With the gems are they promos/clips of stuff after you find them???


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I didn't know Punk had a best of from IWA:MS I have a lot of his matches from that promotion on my computur but I'll check it out if I can find it.


'Cide I got the Punk best of IWA:MS vol 1 I just haven't had time to watch it yet (It's on VHS though) so if I get through it by sometime this weekend i'll let you know how it is.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> 'Cide I got the Punk best of IWA:MS vol 1 I just haven't had time to watch it yet (It's on VHS though) so if I get through it by sometime this weekend i'll let you know how it is.


Cool are any matches with Hero up there?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Cool are any matches with Hero up there?


1. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs Ace Steel & Danny Dominion 
2. CM Punk vs Colt Cabana - 30 Minute Iron Man Match 
3. CM Punk vs Chris Hero - 2 out of 3 falls 
4. CM Punk vs Ace Steel 
5. CM Punk vs Colt Cabana vs Chris Hero 
6. CM Punk vs Michael Shane 
7. CM Punk vs Suicide Kid 
8. CM Punk vs Colt Cabana, Ace Steel & Chris Hero - Gauntlet Match 
9. CM Punk vs Road Dogg 
10. CM Punk vs Tracy Smothers vs SABU 
11. CM Punk vs Eddy Guerrero


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> 1. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs Ace Steel & Danny Dominion
> 2. CM Punk vs Colt Cabana - 30 Minute Iron Man Match
> 3. CM Punk vs Chris Hero - 2 out of 3 falls
> 4. CM Punk vs Ace Steel
> 5. CM Punk vs Colt Cabana vs Chris Hero
> 6. CM Punk vs Michael Shane
> 7. CM Punk vs Suicide Kid
> 8. CM Punk vs Colt Cabana, Ace Steel & Chris Hero - Gauntlet Match
> 9. CM Punk vs Road Dogg
> 10. CM Punk vs Tracy Smothers vs SABU
> 11. CM Punk vs Eddy Guerrero


Thanks I've only seen 5 matches from that list


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just watched Briscoes vs. Irish Airbourne from Epic Encounter and it was a very good match. (I watch like 2-3 matches at a time).


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just picked up TPI 06 off Ebay for $20 which I thought was to good to pass up. Cant wait to get it as Ive heard nothign but good things.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> Just watched Briscoes vs. Irish Airbourne from Epic Encounter and it was a very good match. (I watch like 2-3 matches at a time).


Yeah, I thought it was an excellent opener.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard and Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino arrived today


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

$10 Sale and new releases



> Description:
> 1. Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards (Qualifying Match)
> 2. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave (Qualifying Match)
> 3. Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries (Qualifying Match)
> 4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong (Qualifying Match)
> 5. Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe (Qualifying Match)
> 6. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Tag Team Title Match)
> 7. Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match
> *Features the winners of the qualifying matches


 for the full list of $10 dvds and non ROH releases go here


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Box art looks pretty good but I'm not sure if I should pick up SOTF or not since I've been getting a lot of merch in the last week and I need to save some money for Genesis.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

This shall be in my next order which will be placed around December time.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Alright, I need some help picking 4 PWG shows. At SMV I can purchase 4 shows on VHS for $30. I'll attach the link to their show inventory and you PWG fans tell me which ones to purchase.

http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/cgi-b...fl=&cip=72.77.99.160&act=&aff=&pg=cat&ref=pwg


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Box art looks pretty good but I'm not sure if I should pick up SOTF or not since I've been getting a lot of merch in the last week and I need to save some money for Genesis.


I would take SOTF over Genisis.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> I would take SOTF over Genisis.


What? Are you insane? I attened SOTF and it was a pretty solid show but Genesis will blow it away. Hell, Joe/Angle might blow the whole show itself away.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> What? Are you insane? I attened SOTF and it was a pretty solid show but Genesis will blow it away. Hell, Joe/Angle might blow the whole show itself away.


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> What? Are you insane? I attened SOTF and it was a pretty solid show but Genesis will blow it away. Hell, Joe/Angle might blow the whole show itself away.


No, I'm not insane.

You cant really be sure Genisis will blow it away.

I'm mostly saying that because I hate TNA, but I doubt it will be better.

When I was once a TNA fan, whenever they had a great card I was looking foward to it always dissapointed me.

I think Joe/Angle will go wrong.

And the Delrious/Sydal bit in SOTF sounds awesome.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> No, I'm not insane.
> 
> You cant really be sure Genisis will blow it away.
> 
> I'm mostly saying that because I hate TNA, but I doubt it will be better.
> 
> When I was once a TNA fan, whenever they had a great card I was looking foward to it always dissapointed me.
> 
> I think Joe/Angle will go wrong.
> 
> And the Delrious/Sydal bit in SOTF sounds awesome.


Delirious/Sydal was good but their match from EE II was much better. Also, Joe/Angle won't go wrong because well it's Samoa fuckin' Joe and Kurt fuckin' Angle.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^I too dislike TNA but I will be watching Genesis (For Free) just to see how Angle/Joe is.

I would rather have SOTF anyways.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Delirious/Sydal was good but their match from EE II was much better.


Really? Seriously?

Compared to reviews I find that hard to believe, or I'm just in shock because the EE2 match was about ***1/2 maximum in my book and if the SOTF bit was worse I will be very dissapointed.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I love the cover for Survival of the Fittest.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Cover art for SOTF is nicely done. I would definetely like to see the show at some stage, just not right now.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Picked up SOTF, and all three Reborn shows. Was going to get SOTF 2004, but I'm going to get that and TTL next sale so I can watch the two Back to Back. Wasn't sure on SOTF2006, but the video wire sold me. I had EEII match at ***1/2, and with the exception of the guy in this topic, everyone had this match as better, and seeing as I already love Delirious, this is an easy pickup.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Alright, I need some help picking 4 PWG shows. At SMV I can purchase 4 shows on VHS for $30. I'll attach the link to their show inventory and you PWG fans tell me which ones to purchase.
> 
> http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/cgi-b...fl=&cip=72.77.99.160&act=&aff=&pg=cat&ref=pwg


-Mystery- Out of the 9 PWG shows I've seen I'd recommend BOLA 2005, (if both nights of BOLA come together for $10 get Astonishing X-Mas as well otherwise just get both BOLA nights), Card Subject to Change 2/Permanant Vacation, & Please Don't call it the OC. I recently watched Fear of a Black Planet and From Parts well Known and was a bit dissipointed (and there both only 2 hours as well)

Speaking of PWG, I'm in a rather good mood cause not only did I FINALLY get my Threemendous/BOLA 2006 Preorder and I got my FIP order and SDVR 2006 tonight as well


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> -Mystery- Out of the 9 PWG shows I've seen I'd recommend BOLA 2005, (if both nights of BOLA come together for $10 get Astonishing X-Mas as well otherwise just get both BOLA nights), Card Subject to Change 2/Permanant Vacation, & Please Don't call it the OC. I recently watched Fear of a Black Planet and From Parts well Known and was a bit dissipointed (and there both only 2 hours as well)
> 
> Speaking of PWG, I'm in a rather good mood cause not only did I FINALLY get my Threemendous/BOLA 2006 Preorder and I got my FIP order and SDVR 2006 tonight as well


I have both nights of BOLA 2005 in my cart ($20 for both nights). Now, which two of the other shows should I get?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> -Mystery- Out of the 9 PWG shows I've seen I'd recommend BOLA 2005, (if both nights of BOLA come together for $10 get Astonishing X-Mas as well otherwise just get both BOLA nights), Card Subject to Change 2/Permanant Vacation, & Please Don't call it the OC. I recently watched Fear of a Black Planet and From Parts well Known and was a bit dissipointed (and there both only 2 hours as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of PWG, I'm in a rather good mood cause not only did I FINALLY get my Threemendous/BOLA 2006 Preorder and I got my FIP order and SDVR 2006 tonight as well
Click to expand...

Look for me in the crowd at Threemendous dude! during the generico match i am the kid with mid-length black air always saying ole! (I am in view from the hard cam, not the regular cam)

Anyways yeah Mcqueen gave you some good advice but i would really like to see if anyone else gets the Tengo And Cash Invatational, the tag team title tournament to find the first one as i would love to see someone else see that besides me. 

Enjoy BOLA and Threemendous dude


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> I have both nights of BOLA 2005 in my cart ($20 for both nights). Now, which two of the other shows should I get?


Please don't call it the OC definately is the best non BOLA show I've seen. As for Astonishing X Mas has a sweet mainevent of Super Dragon vs Steen in a PWG equivilent of a fight without honor that is pretty brutal, Davey Richards takes on Samoa Joe, Cabana & Scorpio Sky was good as well (and funny) but the PWG title match between Joey Ryan and Kanyon is HORRIBLE (mostly cause of the way Ryan's title run is booked but this is a real bad match) but the rest is good.
Card Subject has a great tag team main event with the KOW taking on Richards/Super Dragon. But I'd go with Astonishing X mas now that I think of it because it was a much more solid show.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> I have both nights of BOLA 2005 in my cart ($20 for both nights). Now, which two of the other shows should I get?


Hollywood Globetrotters (Dragon/Richards vs Evans/Strong, B-Boy vs Kazarian, Generico/Quicksilver vs Bosh/Lost, Sabin vs Shelley, all four are *amazing* matches). You MUST buy that DVD, easily one of my favorite indy shows this year, as the four matches I listed were just all wonderful, especially Generico/Quicksilver vs Bosh/Lost, very fun match.

As for your other choice...either Beyond The Thunderdome or Cruisin' For a Brusin'. CFAB is a more technical wrestling style show, whilt BYT has a mix of everything and is the show right after HWGT, so you can understand what's going on. Both equally good shows.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for the suggestions guys. If I can get my mom to lend me $30 I'll probably pick up 8 shows for $60 instead of my intended 4.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Please don't call it the OC definately is the best non BOLA show I've seen. As for Astonishing X Mas has a sweet mainevent of Super Dragon vs Steen in a PWG equivilent of a fight without honor that is pretty brutal, Davey Richards takes on Samoa Joe, Cabana & Scorpio Sky was good as well (and funny) *but the PWG title match between Joey Ryan and Kanyon is HORRIBLE (mostly cause of the way Ryan's title run is booked but this is a real bad match) *but the rest is good.
> Card Subject has a great tag team main event with the KOW taking on Richards/Super Dragon. But I'd go with Astonishing X mas now that I think of it because it was a much more solid show.


trust me that match is bad but McQueen you should check out Use Your Illusion 4 because Joey Ryan vs Super Dragon 60 Min Iron Man Match that is good and so is the match between them at An Inch Longer Than Average. I just want you to see that Ryan is a good wrestler but now he has just seemed blah to the gimmick. His match at Threemendous is great so yeah.

Mystery spart does make a good point i always forget about Hollywood Globetrotters, the main event is worth the money right there, along with the other matches spart listed:agree:


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah now that I think of it Cruisin for a Bruisin was real good as well but I still like (PDCI)The OC better then the rest of the regular shows I've seen, but I haven't seen Hollywood Globetrotters but I hear its good and the European Vacation shows as well.

Sabin I actually went ahead and looked at some of Ryan's older work on youtube a while back and while I still don't think he's all that great he did look allright in the ring (in fact I saw highlights of the Ironman I think) it just his recent gimmick where all he does is get his ass kicked then cheat to win is stale and weak so i'm willing to give the guy his due.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Yeah now that I think of it Cruisin for a Bruisin was real good as well but I still like (PDCI)The OC better then the rest of the regular shows I've seen, but I haven't seen Hollywood Globetrotters but I hear its good and the European Vacation shows as well.
> 
> Sabin I actually went ahead and looked at some of Ryan's older work on youtube a while back and while I still don't think he's all that great he did look allright in the ring (in fact I saw highlights of the Ironman I think) it just his recent gimmick where all he does is get his ass kicked then cheat to win is stale and weak so i'm willing to give the guy his due.


oh i know, maybe not nothing too special but enjoyable and not very weak. If you don't like him, i don't care its just that they guy is capable of so much more, and not just poor victories, over and over. But trust me you will like the Battledome match, even though you can't see the incredible trash throwing segment after(due to the music playing) the the 45 min match is really cool. Just saying but then again, some of the older stuff is fun and good too:agree:


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The booking behind Ryan's new gimmick and his title reign is beyond retarded. Squashed for 10 minutes, hit low blow or other cheap move, pin and win. What the fuck is that? This isn't the 'E.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Alright. I convinced my mom to give me $30 so here are the shows I've decided on. Now, I haven't processed my order yet so if there is something you think I should change let me know.

-BOLA 2005 Night 1
-BOLA 2005 Night 2
-Astonishing X-Mas
-Hollywood Globetrotters
-Crusin' For a Brusin'
-Beyond The Thunderdome
-Please Don't Call It The OC
-An Inch Longer Than Average
-Enchantment Under The Sea

I was undecided between Enchantment Under The Sea and An Inch Longer Than Average so I added them both bringing my total of 9 PWG shows to $67.50.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> The booking behind Ryan's new gimmick and his title reign is beyond retarded. Squashed for 10 minutes, hit low blow or other cheap move, pin and win. What the fuck is that? This isn't the 'E.


yeah i know, thank god for me it wasn't like that when i saw him(lucky me) that is the one thing that sucks with PWG the only thing, but whenever he loses that belt we can all be happy...cause we could see Tornado, Bosh & Generico all go for it 

Generico for next champ

Hey spart did you order BOLA 06, or are you not going to get it till a review comes out??



> -BOLA 2005 Night 1
> -BOLA 2005 Night 2
> -Astonishing X-Mas
> -Hollywood Globetrotters
> -Crusin' For a Brusin'
> -Beyond The Thunderdome
> -Please Don't Call It The OC
> -An Inch Longer Than Average
> -Enchantment Under The Sea
> 
> I was undecided between Enchantment Under The Sea and An Inch Longer Than Average so I added them both bringing my total of 9 PWG shows to $67.50.


Nothing wrong with that order at all, all really solid shows, and great to see that someone finally ordered an old show, seeing how most people usually just get the newer ones. You should(if you like a good gimmick match) like Joey/Dragon Guerrilla Warfare match up along with Punk/Joe(it doesn't go 60 min though) 

Don't change your order at all but just FYI all of the All Star Weekends are great, I, II & III. Very good, solid shows with knockout matches...for next order i guess.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Alright. I convinced my mom to give me $30 so here are the shows I've decided on. Now, I haven't processed my order yet so if there is something you think I should change let me know.
> 
> -BOLA 2005 Night 1
> -BOLA 2005 Night 2
> -Astonishing X-Mas
> -Hollywood Globetrotters
> -Crusin' For a Brusin'
> -Beyond The Thunderdome
> -Please Don't Call It The OC
> -An Inch Longer Than Average
> -Enchantment Under The Sea
> 
> I was undecided between Enchantment Under The Sea and An Inch Longer Than Average so I added them both bringing my total of 9 PWG shows to $67.50.


Personally I think you could live w/o Enchantment Under the Sea, not that it's bad or anything but right now its my "Average" mark on my PWG measuring stick, but i haven't seen a few of those shows so I dunno, but anyways looks like an enjoyable order -Mystery-

I suggest anything with a match with the words Rocky or Romero in it but thats just me


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Personally I think you could live w/o Enchantment Under the Sea, not that it's bad or anything but right now its my "Average" mark on my PWG measuring stick, but i haven't seen a few of those shows so I dunno, but anyways looks like an enjoyable order -Mystery-
> 
> I suggest anything with a match with the words Rocky or Romero in it but thats just me


EUTS average? The pretty surprising seeing how on paper the card looks very good. However, if its average like you say it is I may remove it from my cart and add something else.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey if you really really like headlocks get EUTS , its a solid show but there are others I've seen I like better orr worse, actually on that show I actually like the Ryan/Sabin match just cause Dino as special ref makes it interesting.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> EUTS average? The pretty surprising seeing how on paper the card looks very good. However, if its average like you say it is I may remove it from my cart and add something else.


well i liked it, as Cape Fear vs Briscoes was really good and so was the main event(the formation of the Dynasty) 

Also Rocky Romero is great, i love the guy but McQueen his match up he has with him already at BOLA 05 is good enough, but if you do want some Rocky Romero match Mystery look for these...

A Reason For The Season- vs AJ Styles(one of the most memorable matches and the rematch is happening at the next PWG show.)

Card Subject To Change I- with Ricky Reyes vs Aerial eXPress

All Star Weekend I- with Reyes vs Punm & Kendo Kashin

Zombies Shouldn't Run- vs Davey Richards

Teen Outreach Summit- vs Christopher Daniels

those are some of his good matches in PWG with some guys that you have seen fight.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Oh, I'll gladly order BOLA06 without reviews hailsabin, I have faith in PWG and on card it looks amazing, but I had priority orders before it. I'll most likely get it for Christmas, along with TPI06 and SOTF06...I'll be calling my weekend, Weekend Of Tournaments Night 1 and 2.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Oh, I'll gladly order BOLA06 without reviews hailsabin, I have faith in PWG and on card it looks amazing, but I had priority orders before it. I'll most likely get it for Christmas, along with TPI06 and SOTF06...I'll be calling my weekend, Weekend Of Tournaments Night 1 and 2.


well thats good to hear, next time i get money i am picking up that shit, CIMA vs Generico is MOTN i heard, so yeah. Weekend Of Tournaments, nice


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have 2 PWG shows - ASW1N1 and ASW2N1.

Which 4 PWG shows should I get for Xmas?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Go with Battle of Los Angeles 2005 & 2006 if your into the whole indy tournament scene (if you do the VHS route BOLA 2005 will be 2 tapes but only one DVD set) and BOLA 2005 is easily the best thing so far I've seen from PWG and even though I haven't technically watched it yet (that's on tommorow's agenda) BOLA 2006 is supposed to be a lot better than 2005 (BOLA 2006 is 3 separate shows). Otherwise if you do want a non-BOLA show i'd go with (Please Don't Call it)The OC or Card Subject to Change 2/Permanant Vacation.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Thanks.

I've already seen the main event of card subject to change 2, so I think I'll pass on that.

What's on The OC?

I'll get the BOLA 06, although I'm not to sure about 05. I like the Richards/SD tag team, and Hollywood Globetrotters sounds really good.

Any other help?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> ^ Thanks.
> 
> I've already seen the main event of card subject to change 2, so I think I'll pass on that.
> 
> What's on The OC?
> 
> I'll get the BOLA 06, although I'm not to sure about 05. I like the Richards/SD tag team, and Hollywood Globetrotters sounds really good.
> 
> Any other help?


Please Don't Call It The OC Card-

Rocky Romero vs TJ Perkins
Ausin Aries(dressed like Starr) vs Chris Sabin
Frankie Kazarian & B-Boy vs PWG Champ Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
Bryan Danielson vs Kevin Steen
Super Dragon, Ronin & Alex Koslov vs Bino Gambino, Disco Machine & Nemesis
Human Tornado vs Colt Cabana
Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs El Generico, Quicksilver, Super Dragon & Kevin Steen​
hope that helps, as it is a good show. IMO you should get both BOLA's 06 first and then 05, they have plenty of great matches on there. But you should just get ASW Night 2's that you don't have, they are just as good. so are Crusin For A Brusin, Zombies Shouldn't Run, A Reason For The Season, Smells Like Steen Spirit, Hollywood Globetrotters & Threemendous. All really good.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've said it once and I'll say it again: Hollywood Globetrotters is amazing, and one of my favorite indy events this year. Better than a good portion of the ROH shows produced this year from a match quality standpoint and entertainment standpoint (Generico/Quicksilver vs Bosh/Lost pre-match promo had me rolling in laughter).


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

whats with the names PWG comes up with for their shows?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> whats with the names PWG comes up with for their shows?


They do sound weird but ROH doesn't try any harder either to come up with decent names.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It's more of a comedy-themed company, Honor, although they still have a tremendous match or two on each show. Thus the comedy-themed show names, like "Are You Adequately Prepared To Rock?" and "Kee_ The _ee Out Of Our _ool".

Oh, and as soon as I saw your Danielson avatar, Final Countdown started playing on the TV. I marked out a tad.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*




Honor™ said:


> whats with the names PWG comes up with for their shows?


Its just part of the humor they like to bring to wrestling, they just come up with some names that stick and some that seem very unusual. They use movies/shows/albums to get some ideas like Smells Like Steen Spirit & Fear Of A Black Planet for the albums and Secret Of The Ooze...its just for fun



> I've said it once and I'll say it again: Hollywood Globetrotters is amazing, and one of my favorite indy events this year. Better than a good portion of the ROH shows produced this year from a match quality standpoint and entertainment standpoint (Generico/Quicksilver vs Bosh/Lost pre-match promo had me rolling in laughter).


This is going to be a "Suck Our Cocks Match!" Generico's hand signals made it even better:lmao


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Its just part of the humor they like to bring to wrestling, they just come up with some names that stick and some that seem very unusual. They use movies/shows/albums to get some ideas like Smells Like Steen Spirit & Fear Of A Black Planet for the albums and Secret Of The Ooze...its just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be a "Suck Our Cocks Match!" *Generico's hand signals made it even better*:lmao


Hell yes. The promo was gold from all men involved and it had me laughing on the inside, but when Generico was doing those hand signals, I was almost crying from the laughter. Hot damn, I love Generico. Can't wait to see him versus Albright in 6 days. BRAINBUSTAAAAH!


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Hell yes. The promo was gold from all men involved and it had me laughing on the inside, but when Generico was doing those hand signals, I was almost crying from the laughter. Hot damn,* I love Generico*.* Can't wait to see him versus Albright in 6 days*. BRAINBUSTAAAAH!


^me too

Well that promo is vintage Chris Bosh, always coming up with those funny ass promos...so is Generico fighting in ROH??? If he is enjoy it when he is there, i did when i saw him, in fact i wouldn't shutup god Generico is fucking awesome:agree:


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well I got all 3 BOLA06 DVDs and Hollywood Globetrotters for 50$.

Bargain.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Well I got all 3 BOLA06 DVDs and Hollywood Globetrotters for 50$.
> 
> Bargain.


great, you should(will) enjoy those, but just FYI they don't have entrances due to copyright laws and such so they just show them in the ring when the next match starts...it might not sound that good but when you see it, it comes off well. Enjoy those seeing as you got BOLA 06 before i did!


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Um yeah, thanks.

Over on another board everyone said IWAMS TPI 2006 was 10 times better tha BOLA 06, so I picked up that aswell.

Is that true though?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'll probably let you know which tournament I like better by the end of the weekend (TPI or BOLA) but remember some will enjoy either show better so really you'll have to wait and see which you think is better (TPI was damn good, gonna start BOLA night 1 in about an hour or so).


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I'll probably let you know which tournament I like better by the end of the weekend (TPI or BOLA) but remember some will enjoy either show better so really you'll have to wait and see which you think is better (TPI was damn good, gonna start BOLA night 1 in about an hour or so).


you watch Threemendous yet???


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just about to watch the KOW vs Cape Fear match, I started Threemendous last night but didn't finish but it's been a good show so far.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Just about to watch the KOW vs Cape Fear match, I started Threemendous last night but didn't finish but it's been a good show so far.


cool, KOW/Cape Fear is a really good match up and of course the battledome is too, you can see me really good in the Generico match


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The Boston and Philly shows have been named. 

11/3 - Honor Reclaims Boston
11/4 - The Bitter End

I like these two. Its better than the names we have been getting.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> The Boston and Philly shows have been named.
> 
> 11/3 - Honor Reclaims Boston
> 11/4 - The Bitter End
> 
> I like these two. Its better than the names we have been getting.


wow those two are really cool IMO, i really like HRB, that one sounds really good.

What was at those shows again?? I would check ROH.com but they have the results that may spoil if i forgot.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Today I watched BOLA 2006 Night 1 and I have to say I was very very impressed by the show. The thing I liked the most about it was before each match they would have a little video and it was say for example Round 1 Chris Sabin Vs Colt Cabana with Chris Sabin and Colt Cabana moving around like something out of the WWE. I thought that was really cool.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Today I watched BOLA 2006 Night 1 and I have to say I was very very impressed by the show. The thing I liked the most about it was before each match they would have a little video and it was say for example Round 1 Chris Sabin Vs Colt Cabana with Chris Sabin and Colt Cabana moving around like something out of the WWE. I thought that was really cool.


Awesome, they brought those back for this year yes! thats great to hear...is it possible to get some 5 star ratings for you my man Or do you need to watch it again?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well I did watch it on a car ride here but I can remember the matches i'll give you my ratings

Chris Sabin Vs Colt Cabana *** Short match, but very good

El Generico Vs Delirious *** Awesome match, I haven't see Generico wrestle before and I was very impressed with him. 

CIMA Vs M-Dogg 20 *** 1/2 I enjoyed this match alot, awesome match. 

"Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen Vs Matt Sydal **** great match between Steen and Sydal.

Dragon Kid Vs Quicksilver ** 1/2 This match was good but I didn't like it that much since the crowd was dead but their was a lot of nice spots.

Rocky Romero Vs Roderick Strong **** MOTN, Very stiff match between Romero and Strong with Romero being owned most of the match by Strong

Tornado, B-Boy, Excalibur and ??? Vs The Dynasty(Chris Bosh, Scott Lost, and Joey Ryan)and ???...**** I have to say, I loved this match Tornado made me laugh so hard with that corner kicks and the split. Joey Ryan doesn't impress me one bit, Scott Lost was my favorite out of the Dynasty in this match. 

I know they are high ratings, I will have to watch it again whenever I can. One weird thing is on my box I got from high spots says I get DVD commentary and bonus features yet...I don't. Even though I liked that there was no DVD commentary. I'm definetely going to buy more of these shows....i'm surprised that PWG wrestles in bars and such since they are such a good promotion


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Well I did watch it on a car ride here but I can remember the matches i'll give you my ratings
> 
> Chris Sabin Vs Colt Cabana *** Short match, but very good
> 
> El Generico Vs Delirious *** Awesome match, I haven't see Generico wrestle before and I was very impressed with him.
> 
> CIMA Vs M-Dogg 20 *** 1/2 I enjoyed this match alot, awesome match.
> 
> "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen Vs Matt Sydal **** great match between Steen and Sydal.
> 
> Dragon Kid Vs Quicksilver ** 1/2 This match was good but I didn't like it that much since the crowd was dead but their was a lot of nice spots.
> 
> Rocky Romero Vs Roderick Strong **** MOTN, Very stiff match between Romero and Strong with Romero being owned most of the match by Strong
> 
> Tornado, B-Boy, Excalibur and ??? Vs The Dynasty(Chris Bosh, Scott Lost, and Joey Ryan)and ???...**** I have to say, I loved this match Tornado made me laugh so hard with that corner kicks and the split. Joey Ryan doesn't impress me one bit, Scott Lost was my favorite out of the Dynasty in this match.
> 
> I know they are high ratings, I will have to watch it again whenever I can. One weird thing is on my box I got from high spots says I get DVD commentary and bonus features yet...I don't. Even though I liked that there was no DVD commentary. I'm definetely going to buy more of these shows....i'm surprised that PWG wrestles in bars and such since they are such a good promotion


Well PWG's old arena used to be a Gym that might or might not look better than the new one i don't know but i to find that weird that for them being perhaps the second best/known next to CZW and ROH in indy wrestling that they fight in little places, oh well doesn't bug me. 

It always says highspots on there, don't worry...and the commentary is accessed by clicking the audio button on the remote, you have to hear it if it it Excalibur & Disco doing it, god they are so funny. Sabin's match up was only a bit over 9 min but i heard it was really good so that makes me happy and so damn happy you are impressed with Generico(my fav guy in PWG) Night 2 lets just say my ultimate dream match came true One last thing, i hope you enjoied Bosh too, i love the guy and Sky/Lost are great too...Joey well we all know about Joey Ryan so yeah. Glad you liked it dude.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

BOLA 2006 almost didn't happen I read that they place they usually use for shows for some reason won't take PWG venues anymore so they moved it into a bar for the BOLA show (which supposedly almost was scrapped due to problems with that arrangement).
Oh and Hailsabin I watched the Battledome match and I only thought it was ok, it was pretty slow in parts (not that I expect 99 mph in a hardcore match) but had some cool spots like the doublestomp/ladder deal. Threemendous was a decent show somewhere in the middle of of all the other PWG shows i've seen I really liked KOW/Cape Fear though and Strong/Perkins even though the fans crapped on it (it always sucks when there 2-3 retarded guys in the audience starting chants we had that at Epic Encounter II during Danielson/McGuinness).

Ok on to ROH news, does anyone know if John Walters is back on the ROH roster or was that a one time deal at Honor Reclaims Boston?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah I liked Bosh but....he has to stop saying Bosh after every move he does really it got on my nerves lol. Joey Ryan's tights scare me as well, I just wish I could watch Night 2 so I could see Super Dragon.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What's not to like about Chris Bosh, that guy can't cut a promo without mensioning his own/or his opponents cock :lmao
If you don't like the "Bosh" deal I suggest you stay away from a match with him and Steen on it cause your gonna get a "Bosh"-"Steen" off.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I actually liked Steen in his match against Matt Sydal. Human Tornado has become one of my favorite wrestlers now lol "The only black man in Nacho Libre" that made me laugh.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Funny that Kevin Steen who's 250lbs can outfly 80% of other wrestlers, has some cool Strong Grapples like the Steenilizer & Package Piledriver and has a charismatic dorkiness to him remimnicent of Christian Cage, regardless to say i'm obviously a big Steen fan, he's probably my 3rd favorite PWG guy behind Romero & Generico (and when he's not there Chris Hero).


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Funny that Kevin Steen who's 250lbs can outfly 80% of other wrestlers, has some cool Strong Grapples like the Steenilizer & Package Piledriver and has a charismatic dorkiness to him remimnicent of Christian Cage, regardless to say i'm obviously a big Steen fan, he's probably my 3rd favorite PWG guy behind Romero & Generico (and when he's not there Chris Hero).


Yeah i know, Steen is cool and for some unknown reason my bro doesn't like him too much. 

not to spam anything up but my fav PWG guys are...

EL GENERICO
Super Dragon
Davey Richards
Chris Bosh
Quicksilver
Rocky Romero

Plus the other guys in my sig as well

But anyways...You watched all of Threemendous yet McQueen, if you did can you tell me what you though of it...It might have came off better live though.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah I finished it and it was an alright show, I wrote a little about it on one of my post on the last page.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

This spamfest has to end, k guys?

Well, okay, one more spamilicious post 

I love when the crowd chants Bosh after every move he does, just like Balls Mahoney. Bosh and Lost are seriously an impressive tag team, I want them in ROH...in fact, I want about 1/4 of the PWG roster in ROH. Let's create ROPWGH.

Okay, spam ends, DVD questions/comments/concerns starting....

Bosh rules!

...now!


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> This spamfest has to end, k guys?
> 
> Well, okay, one more spamilicious post
> 
> I love when the crowd chants Bosh after every move he does, just like Balls Mahoney. Bosh and Lost are seriously an impressive tag team, I want them in ROH...in fact, I want about 1/4 of the PWG roster in ROH. Let's create ROPWGH.
> 
> Okay, spam ends, DVD questions/comments/concerns starting....
> 
> Bosh rules!
> 
> ...now!


ok no more spam....Bosh Rules!



> BOLA 2006 almost didn't happen I read that they place they usually use for shows for some reason won't take PWG venues anymore so they moved it into a bar for the BOLA show (which supposedly almost was scrapped due to problems with that arrangement).
> Oh and Hailsabin I watched the Battledome match and I only thought it was ok, it was pretty slow in parts (not that I expect 99 mph in a hardcore match) but had some cool spots like the doublestomp/ladder deal. Threemendous was a decent show somewhere in the middle of of all the other PWG shows i've seen I really liked KOW/Cape Fear though and Strong/Perkins even though the fans crapped on it (it always sucks when there 2-3 retarded guys in the audience starting chants we had that at Epic Encounter II during Danielson/McGuinness).


Yeah thank god i didn't crap on Strong/Perkins i was the kids chanting for Strong in that one opposed to those mexicans that wanted Perkins to win Cape Fear/KOW was great especially the insane spot at the end, my fucking chair was the one that got hit in it, shot it all the way to the back geez. I liked the show a lot because it had its fun little opening matches and then the last 4 got really good..it was really fun to be there and like i said before it most likely was better live though. Bosh/Steen fest i was for Bosh all the way when the kid next to my bro was all for Steen, god that moment was great. 

That was a valid post but McQueen i have to tell you that the table that B-Boy gets powerbombed through in the ring is in my room right now..after the show was over i asked for it and i got it I got Bosh, Lost & Scorpio to all sign it too..just a little bit of something else there

How much was BOLA again as to i forgot??


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

This isn't really related to a dvd but I don't feel it's deserving of its own thread so I'm asking in here. Does anyone know what Rave's new music is as he changed it when the Embassy ended but no one has ever said.


----------



## angryWEFposter.

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What are the 5 best ''best ofs'' to purchase?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



angryWEFposter. said:


> What are the 5 best ''best ofs'' to purchase?


Pretty much all three of the CM Punk Best of's from ROH, Samoa Joe's third Best of "ROH Legend" and Homicide's "MVP" is pretty solid since he was on fire having numorous great matches in 2003 I hope this helps you I own all of these and they are all very solid.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

All this talk about BOLA is making me sad seeing as I cant watch mine tilll after Christmas.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



angryWEFposter. said:


> What are the 5 best ''best ofs'' to purchase?


I have the best of Bryan Danielson-Worlds Finest, Homicide-MVP 2003, & Best of the Briscoes-Tag Team Excellence and they are all extremely good. I heard Best of Joe vol. 3, ROH legend is good, same with Paul London's but that's been sold out for a while on ROH's site and CM Punk vol. 3 would good as well (haven't actually seen the best of but i've seen every match on it except 2 of them).


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Best Of Austin Aries and Best Of Colt Cabana are tremendous if you're fans of either men, easily my two favorite Best Of's.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



X/L/AJ said:


> This isn't really related to a dvd but I don't feel it's deserving of its own thread so I'm asking in here. Does anyone know what Rave's new music is as he changed it when the Embassy ended but no one has ever said.


Its called - I Against I By: Mos Def ft. Massive Attack


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

11/3 and 11/4 have been named.

11/3: Honor Reclaims Boston
11/4: The Bitter End


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> 11/3 and 11/4 have been named.
> 
> *11/3: Honor Reclaims Boston*
> 11/4: The Bitter End


Great name


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ I think someone on the ROH boards came up with that one.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Its called - I Against I By: Mos Def ft. Massive Attack


Thanks. I'm going to download it now.


----------



## showtimeDD

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Need some help choosing guys. For Christmas I was thinking about getting some stuff from Smart Mark Video so I could see some indy stuff other than ROH, which is above indy IMO. Anyway, I plan on getting a DVD from IWA-MS, a DVD from CZW, and a DVD from Chikara. Here are my picks:

IWA-MS - Ted Petty Invitational 2006
CZW - Strictly CZW
Chikara - Tag World Grand Prix Night 3

So, are these shows any good, or should I go with something else from any of the respective companies?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Don't get Strictly CZW.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



showtimeDD said:


> Need some help choosing guys. For Christmas I was thinking about getting some stuff from Smart Mark Video so I could see some indy stuff other than ROH, which is above indy IMO. Anyway, I plan on getting a DVD from IWA-MS, a DVD from CZW, and a DVD from Chikara. Here are my picks:
> 
> IWA-MS - Ted Petty Invitational 2006
> *CZW - Strictly CZW*
> Chikara - Tag World Grand Prix Night 3
> 
> So, are these shows any good, or should I go with something else from any of the respective companies?


No, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no. Just no.

For CZW, here are their top three shows IMO:
1. Night Of Infamy 4
2. Best Of The Best 2
3. When 2 Worlds Collide

I hate Chikara, so can't help there, but TPI06 is supposedly amazing, I know I'm buying it soon.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Personally showtimeDD I think you'd be better off purchasing 3 IWA-MS shows.


----------



## showtimeDD

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok, give me some good IWA-MS shows. Preferably with Jacobs as champ, but I don't know how good the rest of the shows were in that era. 

And I'll replace Strictly CZW with Night of Infamy 4. 

Sad to see no love for Chikara.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Maybe if -Blasko- comes in here he can help ya out with some Chikara. I'm pretty sure he's into it. You could PM him perhaps. 

As for IWA-MS,

-Simply the Best 7
-2004 Revolution Strong Style Tournament
-We're No Joke
-TPI 04
-Necro/Joe II

Those are all really good shows but I don't know if Jacobs was champ during any of them. I'm not really sure what shows go with Jacob's reign but I just thought I would throw those out there.


----------



## showtimeDD

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'll make sure I check those all out. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

2006 Awards so far

Wrestler of the Year
1. Bryan Danielson
2. Nigel McGuinness
3. Homicide
4. Samoa Joe
5. Roderick Strong

Tag Team of the Year
1. The Briscoes
2. Aries & strong
3. KOW
4. AJ Styles/Matt Sydal
5. Jimmy Rave & Alex Shelley

Match of the Year
1. KENTA vs Bryan Danielson-GBH V N2
2. Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness-Unified
3. Blood Generation vs Do Fixer-Supercard Of Honor
4. Nigel McGuinness vs Marufuji-GBH V N2
5. The Briscoes vs Aries & Strong-Unified

* Some other matches are tied with number 4 and 5
*Although Blood Gen vs Do Fixer is third it was the most exciting match this year

Show of the Year
1. Supercard Of Honor
-Strong vs Dragon
-Blood Gen vs Do Fixer
-Aries & Evans vs Sydal & Styles(forgotten match by many)

2. Glory By Honor V Night 2
-Danielson vs KENTA
-MCGuinness vs Marufuji
-KOW vs Aries & Strong

3. Unified
-AD vs McGuinness
-Briscoes vs Strong & Aries
-Richards vs Rave

4. Better Tha Our Best
-Yang vs Joe vs Styles vs Daniels
-Gen Next vs Blood Gen
-Homicide vs Cabana

5. Lots are tied.

*Originally BTOB was my favourite show then I watched it again and it slipped abit. SCOH was still amazing after another watch.

Breakout Star of the Year 
Nigel McGuinness, Delirious, Sydal, Richards, Whitmer

Feud of the Year
ROH vs. CZW

Manager/Valet of the Year
Lacey

----------
I put this in here because it can help some people out with shows to pick.


----------



## ECWrestling1

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness-Unified by far the best match...


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey guys, with Christmas in a month my mom wants to know what I want and I want some indy dvd's now this time I want to go with IWA: Mid-South, Chikara and PWG wrestling

What are some great shows with these 3 promotions, with IWA:Mid-South I would like some DVD's as Jimmy Jacobs the champion with Chikara I would like some shows with Mike Quackenbush in it. With PWG just some overall good shows, also if anyone can recomend some shows with Nate Webb in them I would apprciate that as well. Thanks


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Hey guys, with Christmas in a month my mom wants to know what I want and I want some indy dvd's now this time I want to go with IWA: Mid-South, Chikara and PWG wrestling
> 
> What are some great shows with these 3 promotions, with IWA:Mid-South I would like some DVD's as Jimmy Jacobs the champion with Chikara I would like some shows with Mike Quackenbush in it. With PWG just some overall good shows, also if anyone can recomend some shows with Nate Webb in them I would apprciate that as well. Thanks


I would reccomend seeing Hollywood Globetrotters as Jack Evans/Roderick Strong vs Super Dragon/Davey Richards is fantastic, that match is worth the 15 bucks alone, plus Cape Fear vs Arrogance, Sabin vs Shelley & some other good ones.

As well as ASW III or any of the other ones, all great shows..If you want Card Subject To Change has Homicide vs Super Dragon for the PWG Title, a match i am yet to see sadly so if you get it you can tell me how it went. But i have seen Danielson vs Hero and Arrogance vs Los Luchas from that event, both great matches. Threemendous has a good card that you should enjoy, Enchantment Under The Sea and Please Don't Call It The OC are really strong cards too. Teen Outreach Summit is another very solid event.
I will add some shows with a "gimmick" matches that only happened once...

The Next Show-Ladder Match with Joey Ryan vs Scott Lost for Tag Belts

A Reason for the Season-Steel Cage with Kazarian vs Adam Pearce

Use Your Illiusion 4-60 Min Iron Man with Joey Ryan vs Super Dragon

those 3 have pretty good cards as well. All shows are good and i doubt there are any stinkers in the whole bunch, enjoy which ever one you choose


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Speaking of Hollywood Globetrotters, I got mine in the mail today. I'll review it tommorow when I watch it again.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> 2006 Awards so far
> 
> Wrestler of the Year
> 1. Bryan Danielson
> 2. Nigel McGuinness
> 3. Homicide
> 4. Samoa Joe
> 5. Roderick Strong
> 
> Tag Team of the Year
> 1. The Briscoes
> 2. Aries & strong
> 3. KOW
> 4. AJ Styles/Matt Sydal
> 5. Jimmy Rave & Alex Shelley
> 
> Match of the Year
> 1. KENTA vs Bryan Danielson-GBH V N2
> 2. Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness-Unified
> 3. Blood Generation vs Do Fixer-Supercard Of Honor
> 4. Nigel McGuinness vs Marufuji-GBH V N2
> 5. The Briscoes vs Aries & Strong-Unified
> 
> * Some other matches are tied with number 4 and 5
> *Although Blood Gen vs Do Fixer is third it was the most exciting match this year
> 
> Show of the Year
> 1. Supercard Of Honor
> -Strong vs Dragon
> -Blood Gen vs Do Fixer
> -Aries & Evans vs Sydal & Styles(forgotten match by many)
> 
> 2. Glory By Honor V Night 2
> -Danielson vs KENTA
> -MCGuinness vs Marufuji
> -KOW vs Aries & Strong
> 
> 3. Unified
> -AD vs McGuinness
> -Briscoes vs Strong & Aries
> -Richards vs Rave
> 
> 4. Better Tha Our Best
> -Yang vs Joe vs Styles vs Daniels
> -Gen Next vs Blood Gen
> -Homicide vs Cabana
> 
> 5. Lots are tied.
> 
> *Originally BTOB was my favourite show then I watched it again and it slipped abit. SCOH was still amazing after another watch.
> 
> Breakout Star of the Year
> Nigel McGuinness, Delirious, Sydal, Richards, Whitmer
> 
> Feud of the Year
> ROH vs. CZW
> 
> Manager/Valet of the Year
> Lacey
> 
> ----------
> I put this in here because it can help some people out with shows to pick.


Not a bad idea, although 2006 isnt over yet.

Wrestler of the Year
1. Bryan Danielson
2. Nigel McGuinness
3. Homicide
4. Jay Briscoe
5. Mark Briscoe

(Joe hasnt done really anything worth shit in ROH this year)

Tag Team of the Year
1. The Briscoes
2. Aries & strong
3. Irish Airborne

Match of the Year
1. Bryan Danielson VS Nigel McGuiness (Unified)
1. Do FIXER VS Blood Generation (Supercard of Honor)
3. Bryan Danielson VS KENTA (GBH Night 2)
4. Bryan Danielson VS Nigel McGuiness (Weekend of Champs 2)
5. Bryan Danielson VS Alex Shelly or Bryan Danielson VS Roderick Strong


Show of the Year
1. Unified (tied)
1. Glory By Honor Night 2 (tied)
3) Supercard of Honor
4) 4th Anniversary Show (Doesnt get its due)
5) Ring of Homicide

Breakout Star of the Year 
Nigel McGuinness

Feud of the Year
ROH vs. CZW


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone have a good site that has past NJPW and AJPW results?? 

Help is appreciated.

THanks


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Expect a lot of show reviews from me in the next few days. I'll be spending my Thanksgiving vacation watching wrestling and here's what I got planned to watch/review.

-Anarchy in the UK
-Epic Encounter II
-Gut Check
-Glory By Honor V Night 1
-Glory By Honor V Night 2
-IWA-MS 10th Anniversary Show Night 1
-IWA-MS 10th Anniversary Show Night 2
-IWA-MS King of the Deathmatches 2004


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is black friday this friday. I'm not from the US. I heard there is are major sales on that day.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^ Yes it is. 

Looking forward to the IWA MS reviews, Mystery. I heard 10th Anniversary Night 2 was good. Might pick it up if you say its good.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I thought I should put this here. Anyone got any recommendations for UFC DVD's. I dont have any and I wanted to pick some up.

Sorry for double post.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Expect a lot of show reviews from me in the next few days. I'll be spending my Thanksgiving vacation watching wrestling and here's what I got planned to watch/review.
> 
> -Anarchy in the UK
> -Epic Encounter II
> -Gut Check
> -Glory By Honor V Night 1
> -Glory By Honor V Night 2
> -IWA-MS 10th Anniversary Show Night 1
> -IWA-MS 10th Anniversary Show Night 2
> -IWA-MS King of the Deathmatches 2004


Have you gotten your PWG shows yet??

Also for Dman i heard that UFC 50 is a good one to get, i am going to get that one sometime. I hope that helps.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> I thought I should put this here. Anyone got any recommendations for UFC DVD's. I dont have any and I wanted to pick some up.
> 
> Sorry for double post.


UFC 40
UFC 47

The best UFC are ones from 40-49. I have seen over 40 ppvs including the first ten.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Here's a Quick Review of PWG Hollywood Globetrotters:

Alex Koslov vs. Top Gun Talwar: **1/4-**1/2

"Dark & Lovely" Human Tornado & Scorpio Sky w/ Jade Chung vs. Disco Machine & Nemesis: ***

B-Boy vs. Frankie Kazarian: **1/2

#1 Contender for PWG World Tag Team Championship:
"Arroagance" Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. "Cape Fear" El Generico & Quicksilver: ***1/2

Chris Sabin vs. Alex Shelley: ***3/4

PWG World Championship:
Joey Ryan (c) vs. Kevin Steen: ***

PWG World Tag Team Championship:
Daey Richards & Super Dragon (c) vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans: ****1/2

Overall: The PWG World Tag Team match is alone worth $15. Richards/Dragon should be candidates for tag team of the year. Sabin/Shelley, Arrogance/Cape Fear, Steen/Ryan. B-Boy/Kazarian was disappointing. Chris Bosh shines once again with his mic work. That man is too raw for the WWE lmao. Scorpio Sky also shined with his mic work also. Those two men not in ROH is a crime in my opinion. Top Gun Talwar was really funny with his opnening match. This show is also recommended to buy. The bonus material with Cape Fear & Kevin Steen were funny as hell.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Cheers for the review.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Cheers for the review.


Well, thanks. Give my review on PWG BOLA 2006 when it comes in my mail which I expect it today.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was looking around at dvds for fun and I noticed Rave has worked some FIP shows. He's my favorite wrestler so can someone recommend some FIP shows where Rave has had some good matches?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



X/L/AJ said:


> I was looking around at dvds for fun and I noticed Rave has worked some FIP shows. He's my favorite wrestler so can someone recommend some FIP shows where Rave has had some good matches?


Here's a couple of FIP Jimmy Rave matches:

FIP Fallout: Jimmy Rave & Austin Aries vs. Sean Waltman & Azrieal

FIP X-Factor: Jimmy Rave vs. Sean Waltman

FIP Big Year One Bash Night #2: Jimmy Rave vs. Homicide

FIP Heatsroke Night #2: Jimmy Rave & Fast Eddie vs. Spanky & Sal Rinaurio

FIP Soldout: Jimmy Rave, CM Punk, Samoa Joe & Fast Eddie vs. Colt Cabana, Spanky, Azrieal, Sal Rinuario


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Here's a couple of FIP Jimmy Rave matches:
> 
> FIP Fallout: Jimmy Rave & Austin Aries vs. Sean Waltman & Azrieal
> 
> FIP X-Factor: Jimmy Rave vs. Sean Waltman
> 
> FIP Big Year One Bash Night #2: Jimmy Rave vs. Homicide
> 
> FIP Heatsroke Night #2: Jimmy Rave & Fast Eddie vs. Spanky & Sal Rinaurio
> 
> FIP Soldout: Jimmy Rave, CM Punk, Samoa Joe & Fast Eddie vs. Colt Cabana, Spanky, Azrieal, Sal Rinuario


Thanks. I will look into those shows.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^
Also you might want the Usual Suspects when Jimmy Rave becomes the inagural FIP Tag Champion.

Anyway the reason for my post. I have just finished watching my Joe vs. Kobashi DVD. Now sure it was a good match, but IMO it wasn't exactly a match of the year candidate, becasue all Kobashi did was chop Samoa Joe a few hundred times, with the occasional Cobra Clutch Suplex(not sure what the move was called) thrown in.

Now am I missing something in this match, because I cant see this as an all time classic.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Well, thanks. Give my review on PWG BOLA 2006 when it comes in my mail which I expect it today.


I'll beat you too it, I may throw it up tonight or tommorow night. Anyways there was a question asked on here a few days ago (I think by R_O_H) about which show is better PWG's BOLA 2006 or IWA:MS's TPI 2006 and I said I'd get back to it after I finished watching BOLA. This is only my opinion but I enjoyed the TPI quite a bit more, not that BOLA was shabby or anything cause it was a very good weekend of shows but I felt there were more "standout" (for lack of a better term) matches at the Ted Petty Invitational.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R-Pac said:


> ^^^^^
> Also you might want the Usual Suspects when Jimmy Rave becomes the inagural FIP Tag Champion.
> 
> Anyway the reason for my post. I have just finished watching my Joe vs. Kobashi DVD. Now sure it was a good match, but IMO it wasn't exactly a match of the year candidate, becasue all Kobashi did was chop Samoa Joe a few hundred times, with the occasional Cobra Clutch Suplex(not sure what the move was called) thrown in.
> 
> Now am I missing something in this match, because I cant see this as an all time classic.


I think the atmosphere made the match more than anything and the 'Big Fight' feel to it. Not to mention the chops and kicks were incredibly stiff, Joe was beaten red by the end of the match. I know there wasn't alot of variety of moves used but everything they did just seemed special, like it meant something and there were so many well worked sequences. 

Everyone to their own taste but I loved the match.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Guys i think you both missed the point to the Kobashi V Joe match.

Sure it was stiff and all that, but none of that really matters all that much. Ask yourselves, with the big fight feel.... WHY was the match stiff? WHY did Kobashi kill joe with so many chops and head drops....

The true brilliance of this match is not what they did, but why they did it. Their faces and actions told one of the greatest in ring stories of that year in wrestling. Ill never forget the look on Kobashi's face when Joe kicked out of the third half nelson / sleeper suplex, and pounded the mat.

Its storytelling and psychology that makes this match absolutly phenomenal.

Furthermore, the dynamic to the match was really flawless, as Joe is usually the heavy striker in his matches, but on this night he was matched up against the much better striker Kobashi. As the match wore on it was clear that Joe needed to change up his style to win.... but the impending end of the match told the story that he couldnt do that enough to prevail.

A sure fire MOTY candidate and well worthy of the ****3/4 i gave it.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I'll beat you too it, I may throw it up tonight or tommorow night. Anyways there was a question asked on here a few days ago (I think by R_O_H) about which show is better PWG's BOLA 2006 or IWA:MS's TPI 2006 and I said I'd get back to it after I finished watching BOLA. This is only my opinion but I enjoyed the TPI quite a bit more, not that BOLA was shabby or anything cause it was a very good weekend of shows but I felt there were more "standout" (for lack of a better term) matches at the Ted Petty Invitational.


Damn. Well, anyways, it didn't came yet.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I'll beat you too it, I may throw it up tonight or tommorow night. Anyways there was a question asked on here a few days ago (I think by R_O_H) about which show is better PWG's BOLA 2006 or IWA:MS's TPI 2006 and I said I'd get back to it after I finished watching BOLA. This is only my opinion but I enjoyed the TPI quite a bit more, not that BOLA was shabby or anything cause it was a very good weekend of shows but I felt there were more "standout" (for lack of a better term) matches at the Ted Petty Invitational.


Yar, I'm glad I ordered both. 

Everyone says TPI is better when I'm not really o a big fan of anyone in the tournament (except Ki and Richards) but with BOLA they have guys like CIMA and some really cool soundind Davey matches (vs Strong, vs Aries) and of course CIMA vs Generico that I really wanna see.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Yar, I'm glad I ordered both.
> 
> Everyone says TPI is better when I'm not really o a big fan of anyone in the tournament (except Ki and Richards) but with BOLA they have guys like CIMA and some really cool soundind Davey matches (vs Strong, vs Aries) and of course *CIMA vs Generico* that I really wanna see.


well i would like to hear which one you liked more too, but i might be more partial to BOLA I heard that match was MOTN for the whole weekend.

Where do you order the TPI show at?? and how much??


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> well i would like to hear which one you liked more too, but i might be more partial to BOLA I heard that match was MOTN for the whole weekend.
> 
> Where do you order the TPI show at?? and how much??


Smart Mark Video.com & it cost $40 for both nights.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> well i would like to hear which one you liked more too, but i might be more partial to BOLA I heard that match was MOTN for the whole weekend.
> 
> Where do you order the TPI show at?? and how much??


Grab it from Ebay! Both nights of TPI 06 for only $20 Buy it Now. Thats where I got mine from the other week.

Hope that helps.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*










BLACK FRIDAY SALE- 30% OFF EVERTHING 

Ring of Honor is celebrating the most popular shopping day of the year with our BIGGEST SALE EVER. For the first time ever you can save 30% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events in the U.S.

To redeem your 30% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: friday into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 11/25 at 3am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. 

NEW MERCHANDISE

The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Motor City Madness- Detroit, MI 10/7/06 (DVD)

Features Samoa Joe & Homcide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe in a street fight that goes all over the building, inside and out. Plus, Bryan Danielson defends the World Title against Austin Aries, Claudio Castagnoli vs. Davey Richards, Chris Hero vs. Matt Sydal, & more.
1. Delirious vs. Zach Gowen.
2. Daizee Haze & MsChif vs. Allison Danger & Lacey
3. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Davey Richards
4. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Colt Cabana & Jimmy Jacobs
5. Chris Hero vs. Matt Sydal
6. Jimmy Rave vs. Dave Crist vs. Jake Crist vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Matt Cross (Six Man Mayhem)
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title Match)
8. Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (Street Fight)

TNA Sacrifice 2006 DVD

On Sunday, May 14, 2006, TNA Wrestling presented the three-hour Sacrifice epic event live and exclusively on Pay-Per-View! That night, NWA World Heavyweight Champion Christian Cage clashed with The Monster Abyss in the chaotic Full Metal Mayhem match with the gold on the line! Also, the icon known as Sting teamed with Samoa Joe to take on Jeff Jarrett and Scott Steiner in a tag team war! The Pay-Per-View also featured the high-flying stars of the X Division in the World X Cup finals! This DVD contains the Sacrifice event in its entirety, with the following matches featured: 
1. NWA WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE MATCH FULL METAL MAYHEM: Christian Cage vs. Abyss 
2. TAG TEAM WAR: Sting and Samoa Joe vs. Jeff Jarrett and Scott Steiner 
3. NWA WORLD TAG TEAM TITLE MATCH: Americas Most Wanted vs. AJ Styles and Christopher Daniels 
4. WORLD X CUP FINALS GAUNTLET MATCH: Featuring Jushin Thunder Liger, Petey Williams, Puma, Minoru Tanaka, Chris Sabin, Hiroki Goto, Incognito, Johnny Devine, Sonjay Dutt, Black Tiger, Magno, Eric Young, Alex Shelley, Shocker, Tyson Dux, and Jay Lethal 
5. The James Gang vs. Team 3D 
6. Rhino vs. Bobby Roode 
7. Raven vs. A1 
8. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Petey Williams 

TNA Destination X 2006 DVD

On Sunday, March 12, 2006, TNA Wrestling presented the three-hour Destination X epic event live and exclusively on Pay-Per-View! That night saw NWA World Heavyweight Champion Christian Cage defend the gold against The Alpha Male Monty Brown, as well as an eight-man war with Jeff Jarrett, Americas Most Wanted and Abyss vs. Rhino, The Truth and Team 3D. In addition, the innovative Ultimate X Match returned as X Division champion Samoa Joe put the title on the line against AJ Styles and Christopher Daniels! This DVD contains the Destination X event in its entirety, with the following matches featured: 
1. NWA WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE MATCH: Christian Cage vs. The Alpha Male Monty Brown 
2. ULTIMATE X MATCH FOR THE X DIVISION CHAMPIONSHIP: Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels 
3. EIGHT-MAN TAG TEAM WAR: Rhino, Team 3D, & Ron Killings vs. Jeff Jarrett, Americas Most Wanted and Abyss 
4. INTERNATIONAL X SHOWCASE: Petey Williams vs. Chris Sabin vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Puma 
5. The James Gang and Bullet Bob Armstrong vs. The Latin American Exchange 
6. The Naturals vs. Team Canada 
7. Lance Hoyt vs. Matt Bentley 
8. Jay Lethal vs. Alex Shelley 

Preshow: 
The Diamonds in The Rough vs. Shark Boy and Norman Smiley 


TNA Turning Point 2005 DVD

On December 11, 2005, TNA Wrestling presented the three-hour "Turning Point" spectacular live and exclusively on Pay-Per-View. That night saw the most barbaric match in TNA history as Sabu faced Abyss in the first-ever "Barbed Wire Massacre". In addition, Samoa Joe claimed the X Division Championship from AJ Styles and Jeff Jarrett defended the NWA World Heavyweight Title against "The War Machine" Rhino! On this near four-hour DVD, you'll see the "Turning Point" Pay-Per-View in its entirety, as well as the countdown preshow and bonus backstage footage of your favorite TNA stars. The complete card for "Turning Point" is as follows:
1. NWA WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE MATCH: Jeff Jarrett vs. Rhino 
2. X DIVISION CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH: AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe 
3. TABLES MATCH: America's Most Wanted vs. Team 3D 
4. BARBED WIRE MASSACRE: Sabu vs. Abyss w/ James Mitchell 
5. CONTENDER'S MATCH: Christian Cage vs. Monty Brown 
6. BASEBRAWL MATCH: Chris Sabin, Sonjay Dutt and Dale Torborg w/ manager and Chicago White Sox World Series champion AJ Pierzynski vs. The Diamonds In The Rough
7. The 4Live Kru vs. Team Canada 
8. Raven vs. Chris K 
9. Matt Bentley & Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley and Roderick Strong 


Japanese Hardcore Wrestling Vol. 9

The action is fierce and intense in this latest installment of Japanese Hardcore Wrestling. Death Match legends Mr. Pogo and Shadow WX team up to take on Kanemura and Necro Butcher in an all out battle. Tag team champs Hero and Kudo have their hands full when they fight Daisuke Sekimoto and Katsumasa Inoue. The main event is an all out blood bath when Ito and Sasaki battle each other in a 300 florescent light bulb death match! Also featured matches include: Kasai vs. Numasawa, Mikami vs. Dick Togo and Nakanishi vs. Yoshida. Japanese Hardcore Wrestling 9...as close as you can get without getting drop-kicked in the face!! 
1. Kasai vs. Numasawa
2. Daisuke Sekimoto & Katsumasa Inoue vs. Hero & Kudo
3. Mr. Pogo & Shadow WX vs. Kanemura & Necro Butcher
4. Mikami vs. Dick Togo
5. Nakanishi vs. Yoshida 
6. Ito vs. Sasaki (300 florescent light bulb death match)

For a complete list of all New Releases check out: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&area=nr


BUY 3 FIP DVD'S, GET A FREE BEST OF CM PUNK DVD!!!

Full Impact Pro (FIP) has just released an exclusve DVD that is only available when you purchase other 3 FIP titles. Best of CM Punk- Declarations is available for FREE when you purchase three additional FIP DVD's on the same order. The DVD includes the following:

FIP Best of CM Punk Vol. 1- Declarations DVD

1. CM Punk vs. Vordell Walker (First Round - FIP Heavyweight Title Tournament- Emergence Night 1 - Tampa, FL - 9.24.04)
2. Highlights - AJ Styles vs. Homicide (First Round - FIP Heavyweight Title Tournament- Emergence Night 1 - Tampa, FL - 9.24.04)
3. Homicide vs. Joshua Masters w/ CM Punk (Second Round - FIP Heavyweight Title Tournament- Emergence Night 2 - Tampa, FL - 9.25.04)
4. CM Punk vs. Justin Credible (Second Round - FIP Heavyweight Title Tournament- Emergence Night 2 - Tampa, FL - 9.25.04)
5. CM Punk vs. Rainman (Semi-Final Round - FIP Heavyweight Title Tournament- Emergence Night 2 - Tampa, FL - 9.25.04)
6. CM Punk vs. Homicide (Finals - FIP Heavyweight Title Tournament- Emergence Night 2 - Tampa, FL - 9.25.04)
7. Highlights - Azrieal w/ CM Punk vs. Rainman (Fallout Night 1 - Tampa, FL - 11.12.04)
8. CM Punk vs. Dan Maff (No Count Out - No Disqualification Match- Fallout Night 1 - Tampa, FL - 11.12.04)
9. Homicide vs. CM Punk (FIP Heavyweight Title Match - No Diqualification Falls Count Anywhere- Fallout Night 2 - Tampa, FL - 11.13.04)
10. Highlights - The Florida Rumble (Florida Rumble - Lakeland, FL - 12.17.04)
11. CM Punk vs. James Gibson (Florida Rumble - Lakeland, FL - 12.17.04) 

This DVD is NOT for sale. If you are purchasing three FIP DVD's, you can add this item to your shopping cart. If you add this item to your cart and you are not purchasing three FIP DVD's it will NOT be shipped with your order. 

All FIP DVD's that are currently available (including the Best of CM Punk title) can be found at this link: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=217 on the Ring of Honor website.

As an added bonus you can save more money on the FIP titles that you are purchasing when you use the 30% off coupon code listed under the "Black Friday Sale" that is listed above.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The sale isn't too bad at all. Just ordered both of the Glory by Honor V dvds and got 12 bucks off. Can't wait for them to get here.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Honor, the phycology and why they did everything they did with Joe/Kobashi is what I meant by everything they did just seemed special, like it meant something. I could absolutly see the story behind the match and I 100% agree with everything you said about the match. 

Very nice cover art for Motor City Madness. Is it just me or do ROH name too many shows after where they are held?


----------



## CMAngle33

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Christmas Time is upon us. Do you guys think I could get some recomendations for some RoH DVDs?


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^

Manhattan Mayhem
Better Than Our Best
Supercard Of Honor
Unified
Glory By Honor V Night Two

Those 5 would be great starting ROH DVD's for anyone.


----------



## CMAngle33

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> ^^^
> 
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Better Than Our Best
> Supercard Of Honor
> Unified
> Glory By Honor V Night Two
> 
> Those 5 would be great starting ROH DVD's for anyone.


Alright, thanks I'll check out the cards for those. I'm happy to say I was at GBHN2 and that's already on my list. Check for me in the fifth row where the high camera was facing.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Smart Mark Video.com & it cost $40 for both nights.


yea, I got it from smartmark.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Guys i think you both missed the point to the Kobashi V Joe match.
> 
> Sure it was stiff and all that, but none of that really matters all that much. Ask yourselves, with the big fight feel.... WHY was the match stiff? WHY did Kobashi kill joe with so many chops and head drops....
> 
> The true brilliance of this match is not what they did, but why they did it. Their faces and actions told one of the greatest in ring stories of that year in wrestling. Ill never forget the look on Kobashi's face when Joe kicked out of the third half nelson / sleeper suplex, and pounded the mat.
> 
> Its storytelling and psychology that makes this match absolutly phenomenal.
> 
> Furthermore, the dynamic to the match was really flawless, as Joe is usually the heavy striker in his matches, but on this night he was matched up against the much better striker Kobashi. As the match wore on it was clear that Joe needed to change up his style to win.... but the impending end of the match told the story that he couldnt do that enough to prevail.
> 
> A sure fire MOTY candidate and well worthy of the ****3/4 i gave it.


Ok then Honor. It is more about the emotion during the match. That being said I just personally didn't think it was that fantastic. I really did enjoy the Kobashi & Homicide vs. Joe & Low Ki from Unforgettable though, which I thought was better.

Each to their own I guess.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Yeah... Matches like anything is a matter of taste really.

Cover art for Motor City Madness looks good, not going to buy it though


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ I'm thinking the same thing. The only match I am interested in enough to buy the DVD is Briscoes vs. Joe/Homicide but that alone isn't enough. Danielson/Aries would be great to see aswell but I guess I can do without it after seeing many of their past encounters.

LMAO at the quote in your sig.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^
Its a great quote isnt it !!!

Anyway, i too want to see the main event and Danielson VS Aries, but im not ordering anymore north american wrestling before final battle 2006 is out.

Although i do have war of the wire 2 coming off ebay... 6 bucks! oh yeah


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ The idiotic quote is funny.

Gonna order:

MCM
SOTF 06
P:TFC

how is it?

should i get MES aswell?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just ordered

Unscripted II
Weekend Of Champions Night 1
Survival Of The Fittest 2006
Motor City Madness

£36 inc shipping.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How is Motor City Madness? anyone who has it I'm thinking about getting it when I hit up the merch table.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ I read some live opinions and each said it was great. One dude even started a thread about how good Aries/Dragon was. And the main event is gonna be completely. And a solid undercard with 6MM, Davey/Claudio, Hero/Sydal and others.

*100th post*


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

YES! I'm looking on Circuit City & they now have two ROH DVDs (Era of Honor Begins & Round Robin Challenge), Jeff Peterson Toruney 2004, FIP Fallout Part 1 & 2, Pro Wrestlin IRON & Jersey All-Pro Wrestling (Best of).

I'm about to get those!

EDIT: Also, they have shoot interviews of Jeff & Matt Hardy.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> ^ The idiotic quote is funny.
> 
> Gonna order:
> 
> MCM
> SOTF 06
> P:TFC
> 
> how is it?
> 
> should i get MES aswell?


I obviously don't have MCM or SOTF 2006 but Punk the Final Chapter is an good event from the severe bloodloss of Ace Steel to Jay Lethal & Joe brawling with Cide and Ki, my only thing about this show is everyone treats the main event like its one of the best matches ever in ROH and it's not that its a bad match (it's mainly just a spectacle cause it's a pretty emotional atmosphere) it's just not either Colt nor Punk's best match (or against each other even, I saw a match off the IWA:MS Punk best of with a 30 min ironman between the two that blows this match away).

Main Event Spectacles (if that's the MES your talking about) is a great show. It was one of my top 5 shows for quite a while (but there have been a lot of amazing shows this year pushing it back quite a bit). MES has just about everything on the card, great strong style match between Whitmer and Homicide, super fun spotfest scramble cage, the hilarious pre-match antics in the 4-way, storyline advancement between Joe/Briscoes/Cornette, an amazing main event one of my top 3 matches of ROH in 2003 with Danielson/Styles, and Colt Cabana dancing with Dan Maff, where does this show go wrong. This one is probably my favorite all around show pre Manhattan Mayhem.

I think buying both of these shows is a pretty good couple of picks.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> ^ I read some live opinions and each said it was great. One dude even started a thread about how good Aries/Dragon was. And the main event is gonna be completely. And a solid undercard with 6MM, Davey/Claudio, Hero/Sydal and others.
> 
> *100th post*


yeah that card does intrest me, i like it. The 6 man mayhem is something i would like to see with all of the younger guys that are coming up in ROH(sans Jimmy Rave of course) and i do think the double main event looks great, i will be getting that one sometime.

Also thanks to guys that helped me out with TPI 06.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I obviously don't have MCM or SOTF 2006 but Punk the Final Chapter is an good event from the severe bloodloss of Ace Steel to Jay Lethal & Joe brawling with Cide and Ki, my only thing about this show is everyone treats the main event like its one of the best matches ever in ROH and it's not that its a bad match (it's mainly just a spectacle cause it's a pretty emotional atmosphere) it's just not either Colt nor Punk's best match (or against each other even, I saw a match off the IWA:MS Punk best of with a 30 min ironman between the two that blows this match away).
> 
> Main Event Spectacles (if that's the MES your talking about) is a great show. It was one of my top 5 shows for quite a while (but there have been a lot of amazing shows this year pushing it back quite a bit). MES has just about everything on the card, great strong style match between Whitmer and Homicide, super fun spotfest scramble cage, the hilarious pre-match antics in the 4-way, storyline advancement between Joe/Briscoes/Cornette, an amazing main event one of my top 3 matches of ROH in 2003 with Danielson/Styles, and Colt Cabana dancing with Dan Maff, where does this show go wrong. This one is probably my favorite all around show pre Manhattan Mayhem.
> 
> I think buying both of these shows is a pretty good couple of picks.


Cheers.

Just ordered all 4. Main event spectacles, Punk: the final chapter, Motor City Madness and Survival of the fittest 2006! Black Friday sale remember!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm officially caught up with ROH. 

*Anarchy in the UK*
1. BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki - ***1/2
2. Jonny Storm vs. Jody Fleisch vs. Spud - ***
3. Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & Robbie Brookside vs. Chris Hero, Chad Collyer, & Claudio Castagnoli - ***
4. Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA (ROH World Title Match) - ***1/2 - ***3/4
5. Doug Williams vs. Jimmy Rave - ***1/2
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Davey Richards - ****1/4
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match) - ****

*Epic Encounter II*
1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Irish Airborne - ***
2. Homicide vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/4
3. Christopher Daniels vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***
4. Colt Cabana & Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinuaro - **3/4 - ***
5. Matt Sydal vs. Delirious - ***3/4
6. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer (World Tag Team Title Match) - ****
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match- 2 out of 3 Falls) - ****1/2

*Gut Check*
1. Nigel McGuinness, Jimmy Rave, & Sal Rinuaro vs. Delirious & Irish Airborne- **3/4
2. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***
3. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide & Davey Richards - ***3/4
4. Samoa Joe vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
5. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal (World Tag Team Title Match) - ****1/4
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana (ROH World Title Match- 2 out of 3 Falls) - ****1/4

*Glory By Honor V Night 1*
1. Dunn & Marcos vs. Rhett Titus & Pelle Primeau - *
2. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Dunn & Marcos *1/2
3. Jack Evans vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Colt Cabana vs. Ricky Reyes (Four Corner Survival) - ***
4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels - ***1/2
5. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards - ***3/4
6. Delirious vs. Shane Hagadorn - **
7. Samoa Joe vs. Roderick Strong - ****
8. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe - ****1/2

*Glory By Honor V Night 2*
1. Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans - ***
2. Adam Pearce vs. Delirious - **1/4
3. Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***
4. Homicide & Samoa Joe vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe - ***3/4 - ****
5. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli (World Tag Team Title Match) - ****1/4
6. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness (GHC Heavyweight Title Match) - ****1/2
7. Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA (ROH World Title Match) - ****3/4

Now, I'm going to begin watching IWA-MS' 10th Anniversary Shows.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Any overall thoughts -Mystery-?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anarchy in the UK was a really solid show which I enjoyed a lot. There wasn't a match I could complain about because everything was good. I really enjoyed the Davey/Sydal vs. Briscoes tag match which was my MOTN. Great way to cap off the weekend in England.

Epic Encounter II was a great show with a rather dull crowd. I was disappointed in how bad the crowd was during Nigel/Danielson. Gabe should've probably put a "cooling down" match inbetween Nigel/Danielson and Aries/Strong vs. Joe/Whitmer. Nigel/Danielson is the obvious MOTN with Aries/Strong vs. Joe/Whitmer a close second. 

Gut Check was yet another great show to cap off the month of August. I really enjoyed the two tag team matches and the main event was done great. Gabe literally milked the crowd for nearly an hour making them think Cabana was going to win and when Dragon low blowed him and rolled him up that was great. I also thought the brawling in the crowd was cool too. Overall the show was very enjoyable as was every show in the month of August.

Glory By Honor V Night 1 was pretty good. I liked the whole atomsphere of the show being under a tent. The show itself was mediocre in the beginning but I liked how it finished with Aries/Davey, Joe/Strong, and Briscoes vs. Marufuji/KENTA. The show was more so a prelude to the following night.

Glory By Honor V Night 2 is quite possibly my favorite show ever. I'll probably have to go back and watch Better Than Our Best which is my favorite ever. The crowd was awesome and the Bruno promo and Morishima/Joe brawl were great. I really enjoyed the final 4 matches on the show and was engulfed in the stories the matches told.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Epic Encounter II
1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Irish Airborne - ***1/2
2. Homicide vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **3/4
3. Christopher Daniels vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
4. Colt Cabana & Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinuaro - ***
5. Matt Sydal vs. Delirious - ***3/4
6. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer (World Tag Team Title Match) - ***3/4-****

Haven't watched the main event yet, don't really want to watch a hour long match right now.

Gut Check
1. Nigel McGuinness, Jimmy Rave, & Sal Rinuaro vs. Delirious & Irish Airborne- ***1/4

Just watched one match about 15 minutes ago.

Glory By Honor V Night 1
5. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2-3/4
7. Samoa Joe vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4
8. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe - ****3/4

Haven't finished watching yet, just watched the matches I really wanted to see.

Glory By Honor V Night 2
1. Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans - ***1.5/4
2. Adam Pearce vs. Delirious - **
3. Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **3/4
4. Homicide & Samoa Joe vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe - ***3/4 - ****
5. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli (World Tag Team Title Match) - ****1/4
6. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness (GHC Heavyweight Title Match) - ****3/4
7. Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA (ROH World Title Match) - *****

I liked Epic Encounter II more then i expected. Glory By Honor V N2 was insane, need to watch that again some time.


After watching some of these shows my top ten ROH matches of 2006 changed quite abit.

1. KENTA vs Bryan Danielson-Glory by Honor V N2 
2. Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson-Unified 
3. Do Fixer vs Blood Generation-Supercard Of Honor 
4. Nigel McGuinness vs Naomichi Marufuji-Glory By Honor V N2 
5. The Briscoes vs Austin Aries & Roderick Strong-Unified 
6. The Briscoes vs Marufugi & KENTA-Glory By Honor V N1
7. Roderick Strong vs Bryan Danielson-Supercard Of Honor 
8. Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe-Fight Of The Century 
9. Generation Next vs Blood Generation-Dragon Gate Challenge 
10. Cage Of Death: ROH vs CZW-Death Before Dishonor IV


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Actually -Mystery- the crowd at Epic Encounter II was pretty hot through most of the night (quiet a bit in the beginning of delirious/sydal and some of the tag match), thing is it was a pretty small crowd (there was tops 400 people there) and the sound quality in general on that DVD I found to be somewhat lacking. But I had been calling that was gonna be a extremely solid show on DVD from day one.

Anarchy in the UK was GREAT, I originally wasn't going to get that show and I'm glad i did as like you said there wasn't a bad match on the show (I'm calling the UK shows a canadate for the greatest weekend in ROH ever w/the triple shot) AITUK ended up being one of my favorite shows ever, didn't think Roderick/Danielson was worth 4 stars but a good 3 1/2 easy, I guess you have a few matches I disagree with the rating, but overall your marks are close to mine. Cheers


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thats_howIroll make sure to watch the main event, it's superb and tops the Unified match IMO. I have it around ****3/4. Nigel's lack of variation in his big offence and lack of crowd heat prevented it from getting the full *****.


----------



## CMAngle33

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Merry Christmas to me

Fight of the Century
Road to the Title
ROH Reborn: Completion
Round Robin Challenge III
ROH Reborn Stage Two
ROH Reborn Stage One
Second Anniversary Show
The Last Stand
The Battle Lines Are Drawn
Frontiers of Honor
The Era of Honor Begins
Better Than Our Best
Unified
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Full Impact Pro 'Emergence'

Grand Total: $114.25 w/ shipping and discounts

I'll be sure to get some reviews up ASAP when I get these.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



TheAngle33 said:


> Merry Christmas to me
> 
> Fight of the Century
> Road to the Title
> ROH Reborn: Completion
> Round Robin Challenge III
> ROH Reborn Stage Two
> ROH Reborn Stage One
> Second Anniversary Show
> The Last Stand
> The Battle Lines Are Drawn
> Frontiers of Honor
> The Era of Honor Begins
> Better Than Our Best
> Unified
> Glory By Honor V Night 2
> Full Impact Pro 'Emergence'
> 
> Grand Total: $114.25 w/ shipping and discounts
> 
> I'll be sure to get some reviews up ASAP when I get these.


holy shit, talk about a monster order damn. Did you get all of those from ROH.com or what?


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Thats_howIroll make sure to watch the main event, it's superb and tops the Unified match IMO. I have it around ****3/4. Nigel's lack of variation in his big offence and lack of crowd heat prevented it from getting the full *****.


Ohy course I'm going to watch it. I just went to see a movie at the theater and didn't have time to watch it. I'll watch it next Saturday as I have a busy week ahead. 

And to the guy that bought a shitload of dvds did you buy those off ebay? What a great price for so many dvds. When I buy from ROHwrestling.com it costs me 80 dollars plus for 4 dvds.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



TheAngle33 said:


> Merry Christmas to me
> 
> Fight of the Century
> Road to the Title
> ROH Reborn: Completion
> Round Robin Challenge III
> ROH Reborn Stage Two
> ROH Reborn Stage One
> Second Anniversary Show
> The Last Stand
> The Battle Lines Are Drawn
> Frontiers of Honor
> The Era of Honor Begins
> Better Than Our Best
> Unified
> Glory By Honor V Night 2
> Full Impact Pro 'Emergence'
> 
> Grand Total: $114.25 w/ shipping and discounts
> 
> I'll be sure to get some reviews up ASAP when I get these.


Wow man, massive order and very sweet deal with the price aswell. Enjoy an ROH Christmas.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

FINALLY! PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2006 has come to the mail just right now!

I about to get the 10 DVD, Two For Free PWG Offer:

These are the 12 DVDS I may get:

Threemendous
Fear of a Black Planet
From Parts Well Known
Enchantment Under the Sea
All-Star Weekend 3 Night One
All-Star Weekend 2 Night One
All-Star Weekend 2 Night Two
(Please Don't Call It) The O.C.
European Vacation: England
Card Subject to Change 2
Tango & Cash Invitional
EDIT:Card Subject to Change is Sold Out, so I'm gonna get Astonishing X-Mas instead

Other Shows I May Get:
ROH Unified
1PW Know Your Enemy Night One
IWA-MS TPI 2006

PS: These are my christmas presents LOL!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have Threemendous, Fear of a Black Planet and From Part's Well Known and personally I could have lived without all three of them, oh and they are all only 2 hours or so long (same with BOLA 2006 night 1 & 2)not the usual 3 hours, damn PWG getting cheap with me :lmao

You definately should get ROH Unified (Anarchy in the UK from the next night is great too) and TPI 2006 is worth it's price as well. If you get the 1PW let me know how it is, been meaning to check that promotion out.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I have Threemendous, Fear of a Black Planet and From Part's Well Known and personally I could have lived without all three of them, oh and they are all only 2 hours or so long (same with BOLA 2006 night 1 & 2)not the usual 3 hours, damn PWG getting cheap with me :lmao
> 
> You definately should get ROH Unified (Anarchy in the UK from the next night is great too) and TPI 2006 is worth it's price as well. If you get the 1PW let me know how it is, been meaning to check that promotion out.


You should check out 1PW TV on You Tube. The main reason, I'm getting KYE #1 because:

-Corino vs. Cage
-Doug Williams & Nigel McGuinnes are teaming together
-Lance Storm wrestling AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Mohammed Yone & Takeshi Morishima are on it also.
-In addition, Austin Aries & Roderick Strong is on it.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah I saw all that on the card it's just i've been ordering a lot lately and I still have some stuff to watch that I got months ago, just trying to keep my ordering to a minimum for a little while, i'm sure i'll end up getting that show at some point.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Yeah I saw all that on the card it's just i've been ordering a lot lately and I still have some stuff to watch that I got months ago, just trying to keep my ordering to a minimum for a little while, i'm sure i'll end up getting that show at some point.


Me too also. I had been trying to get a 1PW show for a while & now they are on sale, I'm about to take an advantage of that.


----------



## BradyEB

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm thinking I'll make my first order of ROHWrestling.com all the way from New Zealand because of the Friday sale.

I'm curious to know if the buy 3 get one free sale still applys with the 30% off sale?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It did but the 30% sale is over now.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*IWA-MS 10th Anniversary Show Night 1*

1. Billy Roc vs. Scottie Murray vs. Marcus O’Neal - **1/2
2. Mickie Knuckles vs. Hardcore Heather Owens - **3/4 - ***
3. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Ricochet - *** - ***1/4
4. North Star Express vs. Hillbilly Jed & Indiana Kidd Jr. - **3/4
5. Josh Abercrombie vs. CJ Otis - ***1/4
6. Tarek the Great vs. American Kickboxer - ***1/2
7. Chuck Taylor vs. Ian Rotten - ***1/4 - ***1/2
8. Iron Saints vs. Diehard & Drake Younger - **3/4 - ***
9. Flaming Tables Match: Mad Man Pondo & 2 Tuff Tony vs. Insane Lane & Freakshow - **1/2
10. Steel Cage Match: Toby Klein vs. Mean Mitch Page - **3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4 - ***1/2


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The 30% off sale ends in one hour, 2am EST.

By the way, here's what I ordered tonight for the sale:

Straight Shootin' with Christian Cage 
Straight Shootin’ with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels 
Full Impact Pro ’Strong Vs. Evans’ 
Full Impact Pro ’Impact Of Honor’ 
Full Impact Pro Heatstroke '06 Night 1
Final Battle 2003 
Fate Of An Angel
All Star Extravaganza II 
Hell Freezes Over 
Buffalo Stamped-
War of the Wire II 
Best In The World 
Motor City Madness
Glory By Honor V Night 1
Gut Check 
Epic Encounter II


----------



## CMAngle33

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> It did but the 30% sale is over now.


That's untrue. The sale is on for exactly one more hour.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anybody seen Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries from 1PW All Or Nothing- Night Two? If so how was it and what was the length of the match?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i just watched a match that was absolutly phenomenal.

Manami Toyota & Toshiyo Yamada vs. Dynamite Kansai & Mayumi Ozaki on 4/11/93. This was a follow up to their classic 2 out of 3 falls match that took place the year before, and was a sure fire classic as well.

They built extremely well on the good things they did in their first match, and put together the latest match i would rate 5 stars.

This match is must see, and gets a full *****.

And yes, incase you were wondering, its a women's match


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What happened to The Best Of El Saurai on IVP videos?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^
IVP never had a best of el samurai.... i purchased a best of el samurai DVD off goldenboytapes.com

more expensive, but meh


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> i just watched a match that was absolutly phenomenal.
> 
> Manami Toyota & Toshiyo Yamada vs. Dynamite Kansai & Mayumi Ozaki on 4/11/93. This was a follow up to their classic 2 out of 3 falls match that took place the year before, and was a sure fire classic as well.
> 
> They built extremely well on the good things they did in their first match, and put together the latest match i would rate 5 stars.
> 
> This match is must see, and gets a full *****.
> 
> And yes, incase you were wondering, its a women's match


Could you upload?


----------



## Ste

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sorry if this has already been asked, but i am considering buying TNA 50 Greatest Moments DVD. I was just wondering what are the moments on this DVD


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anybody seen Jeff Peterson Memorial Tournament 2005 & 2006?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Has anybody seen Jeff Peterson Memorial Tournament 2005 & 2006?


2005 was pretty good. Definately worth the $5 I paid for it.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> 2005 was pretty good. Definately worth the $5 I paid for it.


Yeah for $5 bucks it looks worth it. I wondering how JP '06 was. Seeing that Milano Collection AT & Human Tornado on it, makes me want to get it.

EDIT: Other guys who are in it:

Delirious
El Generico
Davey Richards
Joey Ryan
T.J. Wilson
Ruckus
Krazy K (Haven't seen since the Jeff Hardy ROH match)
Arik Cannon
Chaysn Rance
T.J. Mack
Tom Carter
Rod Steel


----------



## CMAngle33

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, but i am considering buying TNA 50 Greatest Moments DVD. I was just wondering what are the moments on this DVD


According to Wikipedia these are some of the greatest moments.

_Country music icon Toby Keith brawls with Jeff Jarrett on the first TNA PPV
The Road Warriors make their TNA Wrestling debut
Chris Rock comes to the TNA Asylum to film his movie
NFL star Brian Urlacher takes the gridiron to the wrestling ring
The TNA arrival of Kevin Nash, Scott Hall and Randy Savage
Sting’s epic return to professional wrestling
The debut of Team 3D on TNA “iMPACT!”
Abyss and James Mitchell attack Christian Cage at his home
Alex Shelley films the private life of Sting
AJ Styles wins the NWA World Heavyweight Title
Bouts featuring No Holds Barred fighters Ken Shamrock and Tito Ortiz
The “Basebrawl” with Chicago White Sox star AJ Pierzynski
Elix Skipper pulls of the most insane move in the history of wrestling
The debut of Christian Cage at the November 2005 “Genesis” PPV
The first-ever Ultimate X Match in TNA Wrestling
Jeff Jarrett brawls with members of the NFL’s Tennessee Titans
TNA Wrestling welcomes the WWE to Orlando with “Cookiegate”
The bloody and sadistic scalping of Raven at the hands of James Mitchell_


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> IVP never had a best of el samurai.... i purchased a best of el samurai DVD off goldenboytapes.com
> 
> more expensive, but meh


Ah, ok. Is there any DVD I can buy on IVP that has the El Samurai match you consider the best junior match ever? Forgot the name of his opponent.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone know a goos site I could get UFC dvds off of. UFc.com looked pretty good until I found out that they were going to charge me $22 shipping and handling for 3 dvds. I found other site that seemed good at first but it was like 15 shipping and handling for 1 item and your order is not even insured, meanining if it doesn't arrive your screwed.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've decided to make a huge order from IVPvideos since it's relatively cheap. Want to order the DVDs that interest me and comes out to less than $50. I'm a huge fan of Best Of's when they truly are the best of's, hence my DVD selections below. Here's what I've come up with, any advice on whether to take things out and add things in would be appreciated:

1 x Puroresu DVD Sampler 
1 x Best of Jack Evans 
1 x Best of Brock Lesner 
1 x NJPW 1994 Super J Cup (2 Discs) 
1 x Best of Steiner Brothers 
1 x Best of British Bulldogs 
1 x Best of Chris Benoit 
1 x Best of Eddy Guerrero V.2 
1 x Best of Great Muta TCC 
1 x Best of Hashimoto V.1 
1 x Best of Owen Hart (2 Discs) 
1 x Zero-One 01 & 02 
1 x Zero-One 43 & 44


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Sweet order, although there is a lack of kings road stuff on there. I guess if your not a fan of Kings road that order kicks ass.






MBL said:


> Ah, ok. Is there any DVD I can buy on IVP that has the El Samurai match you consider the best junior match ever? Forgot the name of his opponent.


Its the match with Koji Kanemoto, and no, its not avaliable on ivp unfortunatly


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have the Super J cups from 94 and 95 how are there any others cups that stand out from the early to late 90's?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I remember J-Crown 96 got big props from Honor and I ordered it last week along with a few NOAH shows so I can get back to you on that Cide. I haven't seen the whole thing but the G1 Climax (1991?) had a great final match between Mutoh and Chono.

By the way I love that Banner you have with the belt and all 7 ROH Champs on it.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Yeah you beat me to it, J Crown 1996 is a totally awesome tourny, but the 2000 J Cup is kinda missable.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Oh ok thanks for the help it doesn't cost that much so I'm going to pick that up this week. 

Also thanks McQueen event though you can't really see Punk I think it's a sick banner.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^
You shoulda left xavier off it


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What's wrong with the "All around worst but considering the company he's in that's not such a bad thing" Champion. I kinda enjoyed Xavier's title run the way it was booked (except the fact he was champ and Daniels lackey at the same time).


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm gonna use that picture for my wrestling presentation at school so, I hope that's good with you Homicide 187.

Anyways, anybody know any great shows for Dragon Gate.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*IWA-MS 10th Anniversary Show Night 2*

1. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Jack Thriller - **3/4 - ***
2. Drake Younger vs. CJ Otis - ***
3. Arik Cannon vs. Mark Wolf - **1/4
4. The Iron Saints & The North Star Express vs. Shiima Xion, Rex Sterling, Chris Hybrid & Jeff Brooks - ***
5. Josh Abercrombie vs. Billy Roc - ***1/4
6. Ian Rotten vs. Larry Sweeney - ***
7. Steve Corino vs. Delirious - ***1/2
8. Chuck Taylor vs. Colt Cabana - ***1/4
9. Low Ki vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> *IWA-MS 10th Anniversary Show Night 2*
> 
> 1. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Jack Thriller - **3/4 - ***
> 2. Drake Younger vs. CJ Otis - ***
> 3. Arik Cannon vs. Mark Wolf - **1/4
> 4. The Iron Saints & The North Star Express vs. Shiima Xion, Rex Sterling, Chris Hybrid & Jeff Brooks - ***
> 5. Josh Abercrombie vs. Billy Roc - ***1/4
> 6. Ian Rotten vs. Larry Sweeney - ***
> 7. Steve Corino vs. Delirious - ***1/2
> 8. Chuck Taylor vs. Colt Cabana - ***1/4
> 9. Low Ki vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/2


I was skipping this show because I downloaded Ki/Hero this weekend but overall it looks pretty good thanks for the star ratings.


----------



## hulkamania

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

looking to buy roh dvd but dunno which one


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Unified, Glory By Honor V Night 2, Manhattan Mayhem, Supercard of Honor, Better Than Our Best, Nowhere to Run or Joe vs Kobashi are all good picks if your looking for a ROH show.


----------



## hulkamania

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

thx man


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*FIP Show Ratings*

*Declarations: Best of CM Punk vol. 1*
CM Punk vs Vordell Walker - ***1/4
Homicide vs Joshua Masters w/CM Punk - *
CM Punk vs Justin Credible - **3/4
CM Punk vs Rainman - **1/2
*FIP Heavyweight Title Tournament Finals*
CM Punk vs Homicide - ***3/4
CM Punk vs Dan Maff - ***
*FIP Title - No DQ Falls Count Anywhere (including the strip club)*
Homicide vs CM Punk - ***1/2
CM Punk vs James Gibson - ***3/4

*Violence is the Answer*
Spanky vs Roderick Strong - ***1/4
Antonio Banks vs Ryze w/Prazak - *3/4
Rainman vs Sal Rinauro vs Jared Steele vs Kahagas - **
Dunn vs Fast Eddie - **3/4
Jimmy Rave vs Jerrelle Clark - **1/2
Carnage Crew & Marcos vs Heartbreak Express & Don Juan - **
James Gibson vs Steve Madison - **3/4
*FIP Title Anything goes*
Homicide vs CM Punk w/Mr. Milo Beasley - ***

*Big Year One Bash: Night One*
Erick Stevens vs Evan Starsmore - 1/2*
Erick Stevens vs Chasyn Rance - **
Steve Madison vs Tony Mamaluke - **1/2
Antonio Banks vs LaDuke James - *1/2
Rainman vs Bruce Steel - *3/4
*FIP Tag Titles Match*
Spanky & Sal Rinauro vs DP Associates Jimmy Rave & Jay Lethal w/Prazak and Beasley - **1/2
*FIP Tag Titles Match*
Spanky & Sal Rinauro vs Heartbreak Express - **
*ROH World Title Match*
James Gibson vs Roderick Strong - ****
*FIP Title Match*
Homicide vs Nigel McGuinness - ***

*Impact of Honor*
Sal Rinauro vs Canadian Cougar - **1/4
Alex Porteau vs Seth Delay - *3/4
Kory Chavis w/So Cal Val vs Chasyn Rance vs Ryan Drago vs Kenny King - **1/2
Davey Richards vs Shingo Takagi - ***1/4
Steve Madison vs Erick Stevens - ***1/4
Heartbreak Express w/So Cal Val & Kory Chavis vs Super FIP Machine & Masked Fipper #13 - 1/2*
*ROH World Title Match*
Bryan Danielson vs Colt Cabana - ***
*ROH World Tag Titles*
Aries/Strong vs Fast & Furious - ***3/4


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Nice to see Impact Of Honor was good, thanks for the ratings McQueen. That's one of the three shows I ordered to get the CM Punk DVD, which is also looking good.

Are there any Punk promos on the DVD, and if so, are they any good? His promos always stick out to me, love them every time.


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Nice reviwes.I'll probably pick up Imapct Of Honor with my next ROH order.I have Bring The Pain on the way so I hope it is good.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> *IWA-MS 10th Anniversary Show Night 2*
> 
> 1. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Jack Thriller - **3/4 - ***
> 2. Drake Younger vs. CJ Otis - ***
> 3. Arik Cannon vs. Mark Wolf - **1/4
> 4. The Iron Saints & The North Star Express vs. Shiima Xion, Rex Sterling, Chris Hybrid & Jeff Brooks - ***
> 5. Josh Abercrombie vs. Billy Roc - ***1/4
> 6. Ian Rotten vs. Larry Sweeney - ***
> 7. Steve Corino vs. Delirious - ***1/2
> 8. Chuck Taylor vs. Colt Cabana - ***1/4
> 9. Low Ki vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/2


Looks like a solid show. Would you recommend buying it? I have a lot of IWA shows to get so should this be on the top of the list or I could wait a while to get it?

Thanks for the ratings.


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



AmEagle said:


> Nice reviwes.I'll probably pick up Imapct Of Honor with my next ROH order.I have Bring The Pain on the way so I hope it is good.


prepare for a blurred screen in BTP. 

What show was the Bryan Danielson/ Alex Shelly ROH title match. I reckon that one would reek of awesomeness.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R-Pac said:


> prepare for a blurred screen in BTP.
> 
> What show was the Bryan Danielson/ Alex Shelly ROH title match. I reckon that one would reek of awesomeness.


It was at Arena Warfare. That was a good match but I dont remember the show being all that great.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I finally got Unified like a month after I ordered it. ROH can be so inconsistant with their DVDs. Some come a couple of days after and some come months after when I've forgot that I ordered them.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

With a little over $50, how is this order?

1 x Best of Low-Ki V.1 

1 x Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC V.3 

1 x AJPW 04/20/2006 April 20th 2006 (2 Discs) 

1 x Best of Milano Collection A.T 

1 x NJPW 05/08/2006 May 8th 2006 

1 x NOAH 01/22/2006 January 22nd 2006 (2 Discs) 

1 x Toryumon 07/02/2006 July 2nd 2006 (3 Discs) 

1 x NJPW 1995 Super J Cup 

1 x Best of Nigel McGuinness (IVP Custom Comp) 

1 x Zero-One 04/02/2005 April 2nd 2005 

1 x Toryumon 05/10/2006 May 10th 2006 

1 x Toryumon 06/16/2006 June 16th 2006 

1 x NOAH 07/16/2006 July 16th 2006 (2 Discs)


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Great order watts. Tell me how the Toryumon DVD's are when you finish watching them. 

I'm trying to get an order together myself from IVP, will post it when I come to a final decision. Although I may not be able to make the order until I get my hands on my Dads credit card at Christmas. 

Question time, which Best of Kobashi Complete GHC is best to start off with?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Nice to see Impact Of Honor was good, thanks for the ratings McQueen. That's one of the three shows I ordered to get the CM Punk DVD, which is also looking good.
> 
> Are there any Punk promos on the DVD, and if so, are they any good? His promos always stick out to me, love them every time.


Yeah there's a shitload of promo's and interviews etc etc on the Punk DVD I just didn't bring them up when I rated the show and everything on the DVD is relevent to something later which is really nice (The Punk portion of the Florida Rumble is just gold). And Spartanlax there punk promo's of course there good (but nothing DBD 3 good). 

Oh and about the Kobashi GHC vol. ? Question i'd go with Vol. 1 the Kobashi/Misawa match is fucking incredible and a ***** for sure, but vol. 2 has a great Kobashi/Akiyama match, anyways all 3 are good but go with vol. 1


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

So after searching through the IVP site, I came up with this list but can probably only get around half the DVD's on here. All of them look extremely tempting to me and I can't seem to eliminate any so it would be appreciated if someone could tell me any that they feel should not be on the list. It would make my job much easier.

NJPW Super J Cup 1994 (2 Disk)
NJPW Tag League 1994
NJPW Super J Cup 1995
NJPW 1996 J-Crown Tourney
NJPW 1996 Sky-Diving J 
NJPW G1 Climax 1997
NJPW Best Of Super Juniors 1998
Michinoku Pro Mask Tournament 1999 (2 Disks)
NJPW Super J Cup 2000
NJPW G1 Climax 2002 V.1
NJPW G1 Climax 2002 V.2
Best Of American Dragon (2 Disks)
Best of Christopher Daniels
Best Of Jack Evans
Best Of Nigel McGuiness
Best Of Haybusa: Legacy Of V.1 (2 Disks)
Best Of Milano Collection A.T
Best Of AAA 2003 V.1
Best Of AAA 2003 V.4
Best Of AAA 2004 V.3
Best Of Toryumon 2005 V.3
Best Of Toryumon 2005 V.5
AJW Dreamslam 2 (2 Disks)


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I can vouche for Super J Cup 94 (best wrestling tourney I've ever seen) and J Cup 95 (which is also very very good), Honor has put a lot of positive hype on J-Crown 96 (he did a thread on it a while back )and I actually ordered it a few days ago and have it en route as we speak so I can't review that just yet. 

Best of American Dragon is good if you want a look at some of his NJPW Jrs Division work but it's really hard to see the last 3 matches of the compilation (against X-Pac, Collyer & Romero) cause it's off a hand camera and the lighting is terrible but you'll be really glad Danielson's pale as hell lol. Oh and if you do get this Amdrag best of and either J Cup 94 or 95 look how different Gedo looks its amazing the difference.

Legacy of Hayabusa vol. 1 also suffers from extremely shitty picture quality which is a shame because there are some pretty sweet matches on there. Still worth it if you a fan of Hayabusa though, Hope that helps


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> So after searching through the IVP site, I came up with this list but can probably only get around half the DVD's on here. All of them look extremely tempting to me and I can't seem to eliminate any so it would be appreciated if someone could tell me any that they feel should not be on the list. It would make my job much easier.
> 
> *NJPW Super J Cup 1994 (2 Disk)*
> NJPW Tag League 1994
> *NJPW Super J Cup 1995*
> *NJPW 1996 J-Crown Tourney*
> *NJPW 1996 Sky-Diving J *
> NJPW G1 Climax 1997
> [/b]NJPW Best Of Super Juniors 1998*
> Michinoku Pro Mask Tournament 1999 (2 Disks)
> NJPW Super J Cup 2000
> NJPW G1 Climax 2002 V.1
> NJPW G1 Climax 2002 V.2
> Best Of American Dragon (2 Disks)
> Best of Christopher Daniels
> Best Of Jack Evans
> Best Of Nigel McGuiness
> Best Of Haybusa: Legacy Of V.1 (2 Disks)
> Best Of Milano Collection A.T
> Best Of AAA 2003 V.1
> Best Of AAA 2003 V.4
> Best Of AAA 2004 V.3
> Best Of Toryumon 2005 V.3
> Best Of Toryumon 2005 V.5
> AJW Dreamslam 2 (2 Disks)*


*

I bolded ones that are must have... but i havent seen all of them.

I must say i am kinda allarmed by people making orders from IVP and NOT getting any kings road stuff. (Unless your not a fan of that)

I STRONGLY urge you to get AJPW Super Power Series 1998, with a 5 star Kobashi VS Kawada match, and a surprisingly good ****1/2 match with Kawada / Taue VS Ace / Kobashi.
ALSO, i strongly suggest you get AJPW New Years Giant Series 1997, which has what i consider the best match of all time on it.*


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I would like to make an order off IVp but can't seem to 100% trust the site.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just won an auction for these IWA-MS DVDs for $20 (I was the only one to bid on it):

-IWA Mid-South King of the Deathmatch 2006
-IWA Mid-South Ted Petty Invitational 2006
-IWA Simply The Best 7


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> I just won an auction for these IWA-MS DVDs for $20 (I was the only one to bid on it):
> 
> -IWA Mid-South King of the Deathmatch 2006
> -IWA Mid-South Ted Petty Invitational 2006
> -IWA Simply The Best 7


Haven't seen KOTDM 06 but the other two shows are great. You'll surely have a great time watching them.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for the help McQueen and Honor. I will check out those shows you mentioned Honor, can't find everything on the first go. That's why we have you.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> I would like to make an order off IVp but can't seem to 100% trust the site.


how so?

THey have always been reliable for me


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anybody know any place that I can find Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin tagging together in Pro Wrestling ZERO1-MAX?


----------



## R-Pac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> It was at Arena Warfare. That was a good match but I dont remember the show being all that great.



Thanks, I have heard about AW not being great, but that was a match that caught my eye


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Anybody know any place that I can find Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin tagging together in Pro Wrestling ZERO1-MAX?


Check IVP they have a lot of new Zero 1 shows.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROH is pissing me off lately. I do 1-Day Shipping with them on Saturday night, meaning it should ship Monday, right? It hasn't arrived yet. Normally, that wouldn't matter, I understand it won't get here in exactly one day sometimes. But, I order TPI06 on Monday night and it arrived today, regular shipping. So....yeah. Spend less money, get it faster. That makes sense.

Anyway, not comaplaining about TPI06 arriving, as so far the matches have been really good, some surprised me with their quality. Here are my ratings so far:

M-Dogg 20 vs. Ricochet- ***1/2* 
Colt Cabana vs. Mike Quackenbush- ****1/4*
Chris Hero vs. Ricky Reyes- ****1/4* 
Scorpio Sky vs. Hallowicked- ***** 
Erick Stevens vs. Trik Davis- ***** (Stevens is impressive, want to see more!)
Chris Bosh vs. El Generico- ****1/2* 
Jigsaw vs. Davey Richards- ****1/4*


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> ROH is pissing me off lately. I do 1-Day Shipping with them on Saturday night, meaning it should ship Monday, right? It hasn't arrived yet. Normally, that wouldn't matter, I understand it won't get here in exactly one day sometimes. But, I order TPI06 on Monday night and it arrived today, regular shipping. So....yeah. Spend less money, get it faster. That makes sense.
> 
> Anyway, not comaplaining about TPI06 arriving, as so far the matches have been really good, some surprised me with their quality. Here are my ratings so far:
> 
> M-Dogg 20 vs. Ricochet- ***1/2*
> Colt Cabana vs. Mike Quackenbush- ****1/4*
> Chris Hero vs. Ricky Reyes- ****1/4*
> Scorpio Sky vs. Hallowicked- *****
> Erick Stevens vs. Trik Davis- ***** (Stevens is impressive, want to see more!)
> Chris Bosh vs. El Generico- ****1/2*
> Jigsaw vs. Davey Richards- ****1/4*


ROH has been really inconsistant as of late. It took over a month for unified to get to me. I got TPI 06 today as well. I'll post my thoughts later.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I assume ROH would not of shipped anything until Monday because of the weekend shows. So they should come tomorrow.

Edit: I don't know what planet i'm on today. It's Wednesday so they should of came yesterday in the one day shipping. :$


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If they don't come by tomorrow, I AM going to be pissed. Because, like all my other bad news stories, it's not the first time it's happened.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

This is weird, I haven't had a problem yet with ROH shipping. Anyways I hope your show come soon Lax.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Check IVP they have a lot of new Zero 1 shows.


Already did & they don't have any.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok so is ROH dropping the ball with shipping lately or what?? cause if i am going to order some shows should i or will it just take to damn long or not even get them at all. Curious to know what is going on with them.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i've had no problem with ROH shipping lately all my order have been ordered on the friday and either arrived the next friday or the monday the same as they have all year


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I haven't had any problems with ROH shipping either. It usually takes 2-3 days with regular shipping and every purchase I've made this year has arrived in 2-3 days.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> i've had no problem with ROH shipping lately all my order have been ordered on the friday and either arrived the next friday or the monday the same as they have all year


Same


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> i've had no problem with ROH shipping lately all my order have been ordered on the friday and either arrived the next friday or the monday the same as they have all year


well thats good to hear...i guess Spart as just been having bad luck is all...he lives closer to where they ship too..lucky me whenever i order. Thanks.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Don't worry sabin, ROH shipping is awesome...unless you're Spartanlax, then it's so bad you want to punch an infant.

Yes, I will punch an infant.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Don't worry sabin, ROH shipping is awesome...unless you're Spartanlax, then it's so bad you want to punch an infant.
> 
> Yes, I will punch an infant.


well thats good to hear...well for me at least, i can get Unified without any troubles then nice.

Also stay away from the infants, its for your own good:agree:


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> ROH is pissing me off lately. I do 1-Day Shipping with them on Saturday night, meaning it should ship Monday, right? It hasn't arrived yet. Normally, that wouldn't matter, I understand it won't get here in exactly one day sometimes. But, I order TPI06 on Monday night and it arrived today, regular shipping. So....yeah. Spend less money, get it faster. That makes sense.
> 
> Anyway, not comaplaining about TPI06 arriving, as so far the matches have been really good, some surprised me with their quality. Here are my ratings so far:
> 
> M-Dogg 20 vs. Ricochet- ***1/2*
> Colt Cabana vs. Mike Quackenbush- ****1/4*
> Chris Hero vs. Ricky Reyes- ****1/4*
> Scorpio Sky vs. Hallowicked- *****
> Erick Stevens vs. Trik Davis- ***** (Stevens is impressive, want to see more!)
> Chris Bosh vs. El Generico- ****1/2*
> Jigsaw vs. Davey Richards- ****1/4*


Good i'm glad someone share's my opinion on Erick Stevens, from what little I've seen of the guy I really like but I can't pinpoint why. TPI 2006 was all kinds of awesomeness thats why i'm on my way over to smartmark right now to pick up Simply the Best 07, TPI 2004 and possibly another show I was thinking the one with Chris Hero vs Arik Cannon in a I Quit match from last year but i can't remember the name offhand.
EDIT: It was "A Matter of Pride 2005", I also got "An IWA Fairytale: The Hero vs the Dragon".

And sorry about your problems with ROH Shipping spar that sucks I've never had any problem them, UPS on the otherhand :no:


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I am looking to get some PWG and maybe a few IWA:MS VHS from Smart Mark Videos. BOLA 2005 and 2006 are already on my list. Which other shows which can be bought on VHS are highly recommended?

Also, how long is an average PWG tape and each night of BOLA?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

MBL both nights of BOLA 2005 and Night 3 of 2006 (which after seeing both I prefer 2005) are 3 hours long, BOLA 2006 Night's 1 and 2 are about at the 2:00 - 2:20 mark (PWG's been getting cheap cause all the shows since Enchantment Under The Sea to BOLA Night 3 are only 2 hours  but they are on average 2:40 - 3:00), also for PWG I loved Please Don't call it (The OC), Astonishing X-Mas was good and so was Card Subject to Change 2/Permanent Vacation. I hear really good things about Hollywood Globetrotters as well.

If you can find IWA:MS "We're No Joke" on VHS (assuming you havent seen it) Necro vs Low Ki in a straight up stiff fight is worth the show alone and add in a HILARIOUS Delirious vs El Generico match a solid undercard and you've got a winner.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks McQueen, you're a great help. 

I was thinking about only getting Night Three of BOLA 2006 and night two of BLOA 2005, good idea or not?

Also, one TPI, either 2004 or 2005?

*EDIT* Was Enchantment Under The Sea 2 or 3 hours? Not sure if you meant starting from or after that show.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

No problem thats why I'm here

Getting only Night 3 of BOLA 2006 I can endorse without any problem so if that what you would rather do instead of all three night's go for it and you will be pleased. BOLA 2005 though I'd have a much harder time choosing only one night as round one has enough great matches and night two is good well. The more thought I put into it I prefer Night One of 2005 than night 2 but that kinda adds the logic of why have the 1st round of the tourney without the rest, I can't really make a decision on that.

I'm pretty new to IWA:MS myself and the only TPI I've seen is 2006 and it was really good, but I've heard alot of acclaim about 2004 which I haven't seen yet (just ordered it) but I haven't seen 2005 either so can't help you there man. Maybe ask -Mystery- he seems to be one of the poster's more familiar with IWA:MS


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Okay, good stuff. I would rep ya but must spread.  

I have decided to go with either one of these combinations which I will decide later on, closer to my possible order. 

PWG BOLA 2006 Night Three
PWG BOLA 2005 Night One
PWG BOLA 2005 Night Two
PWG Enchantment Under The Sea

or option B....

PWG BOLA 2006 Night Three
TPI 2005 Nights One and Two

Thanks again.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'd go with:
BOLA 2005 both night's and BOLA 2006 Night 3 but instead of Enchantment Under the Sea (which wasn't a bad show), I'd go with Please Don't Call it (THE OC) that's the best Non-BOLA PWG show I've seen thus far.

Hopefully you can get some 2nd opinions before tyou make your order. And as far as Rep,I appreciate it but really I don't care much and don't ask for it, it's just a novelty to me.

Edit: Enchantment was about 3 hours its been after that the shows started going at 2 hours


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just ordered some more shows of IVP.

I got the 2-20-2005 NJPW show headlined by the extremely praised (and somewhat contraversial) Tenzan VS Kojima match, as well as a newish NOAH show.... 3-5-06 (Akiyama VS Suzuki) and an old NOAH Great VOyage, simply for Kobashi VS Suzuki)


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

as far as ROH shipping goes, I, without fail, get them 7 days from the day i place the order with regular shipping. I live in MA, for reference.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just made an order over at TNA Shop and here is what I bought.

Raven & Jeff Hardy DVD pack
Knockouts Package
TNA Anthology - The Epic DVD Set
Against All Odds 2005

All of that for a huge $56.


----------



## Juventud2222

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey guys, anyone else ordered from the PWG site?

It's just that i ordered 'Super Dragon Evo 4' at least 3 weeks ago, and i haven't even received it yet.

Though the shipping price is only one price, so maybe it doesnt compencate for international orders, because im australia. And maybe the price isn't enough for shipping?

God damn Super Dragon with his 'prick' gimmick. Trying to stiff me over the net.


----------



## Ste

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Just made an order over at TNA Shop and here is what I bought.
> 
> Raven & Jeff Hardy DVD pack
> Knockouts Package
> *TNA Anthology - The Epic DVD Set*
> Against All Odds 2005
> 
> All of that for a huge $56.


Sorry if this sounds stupid, but what is on this DVD, and what is it about


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Dr Dre 2001 said:



> Sorry if this sounds stupid, but what is on this DVD, and what is it about


Victory Road 2004, Turning Point 2004, and Lockdown 2005.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Juventud2222 said:


> Hey guys, anyone else ordered from the PWG site?
> 
> It's just that i ordered 'Super Dragon Evo 4' at least 3 weeks ago, and i haven't even received it yet.
> 
> Though the shipping price is only one price, so maybe it doesnt compencate for international orders, because im australia. And maybe the price isn't enough for shipping?
> 
> God damn Super Dragon with his 'prick' gimmick. Trying to stiff me over the net.


Never, ever order from PWG again. E-mail them a few times, threaten to call the Better Business Bureau, do what you can. That's what I did, and they finally sent me my discs. Took them forever to send them though. Order PWG DVDs from highspots.com only from now on.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I ordered a couple of DVDs from PWG & they came within a week. Maybe because I live close to them lol.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone ever order from TNA shop? If so, can you tell me how long it took to ship?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Sorry if this sounds stupid, but what is on this DVD, and what is it about


I believe it has Victory Road 2004, Turning Point 2004 and Lockdown 2005.

Also I just watched Joe Vs Kobashi and I was disapointed with Kobashi since all of his moves were chops the only other moves I can remember he used was two back suplexs and a lariat but other then that I give it ***** because it was such a stiff match.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Anyone ever order from TNA shop? If so, can you tell me how long it took to ship?


I ordered off of there a couple of years ago and it took around 2-3 weeks to come in.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I'd go with:
> BOLA 2005 both night's and BOLA 2006 Night 3 but instead of Enchantment Under the Sea (which wasn't a bad show), I'd go with Please Don't Call it (THE OC) that's the best Non-BOLA PWG show I've seen thus far.
> 
> Hopefully you can get some 2nd opinions before tyou make your order. And as far as Rep,I appreciate it but really I don't care much and don't ask for it, it's just a novelty to me.
> 
> *Edit: Enchantment was about 3 hours its been after that the shows started going at 2 hours*


because they only booked 6 matches for each show!!! They should have booked more, meh i guess it further built towards BOLA i guess. Surprised that you didn't mention Crusin For A Brusin for MBL dude..Claudio vs Hero is one of the best opening matches for PWG(tied with 2 Skinny Black Guys vs Dragon/Davey at After School Special)

Anyways.... with christmas coming up i can order DVDs once again and here is what i am getting so far.

ROH Unified
PWG 5 Pack-Enchantment Under The Sea, Threemendous, Please Don't Call It The OC, Fear Of A Black Planet & From Parts Well Known.

So with that what else should i order...TPI 06 or Glory By Honor Nights 1 & 2???

and yes Juventud2222 listen to Spart don't order off of PWG.com really just use highspots.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Wow, that's one tough decision. I have only seen a few matches from TPI 2006 and will be watching the Glory By Honor weekend in the near future so can't help you there but if I had the decision to make without any knowledge on the shows, I would probably go with Glory By Honor V.

Not much help but wanted to reply anyway.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hailsabin let me know what you think of From Parts Well Known and Fear of a Black Planet, I personally found them to be weak shows but like you plan too, I got them in a bundle deal. Yeah Cruisin for a Bruisin' your right I didn't mension that show and it deserves some recognition cause it is one of the better PWG shows I've seen (OC and Card subject are better shows overall though).

Now the real Dilemna, TPI 06 or GBH V weekend, uh is both a choice :lmao. I can't really decide that but about GBH, you could live without Glory By Honor V Night One if you can download Briscoes/KENTAfuji, Joe/Strong and McGuinness/Daniels (the only three matches that really mattered, Davey/Aries wasn't anything special and the rest of the card is passable), but EVERY ROH fan should have Glory By Honor V Night 2, 3rd best show of the year behind Unified & Supercard IMO.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

.



ROH said:


> CYBER WEEKEND SALE- 25% OFF EVERTHING
> 
> Following the success of our Black Friday Sale, Ring of Honor is again offering another holiday sale to all of our great customers. This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events in the U.S.
> 
> To redeem your 25% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: cyber into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 12/4 at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> NEW MERCHANDISE
> 
> The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Full Impact Pro ’Second Year Spectacular Night 2’ Crystal River, FL 9/9/06 DVD
> 
> Features Roderick Strong vs. Delirious, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Colt Cabana, Black Market & Allison Danger vs. The Heartbreak Express & Lacey in a No DQ mixed tag match, plus more.
> 1. Cyber Kong vs. Canadian Cougar
> 2. The YRR of Chasyn Rance & Kenny King vs. Sal Rinauro & Seth Delay
> 3. Steve Madison vs. Erick Stevens
> 4. Black Market & Allison Danger vs. The Heartbreak Express & Lacey (No DQ - Mixed 6 Person - FIP Tag Team Title Match)
> 5. Jerrelle Clark vs. Jaison Moore
> 6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Colt Cabana (FIP Tag Team Title #1 Contenders Match)
> 7. Roderick Strong vs. Delirious
> 
> Full Impact Pro ’Second Year Spectacular Night 1’ Inverness, FL 9/8/06 DVD
> 
> Features Davey Richards vs. Delirious, Jay Briscoe vs. Jerelle Clark, Black Market vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinauro, & more.
> 1. Black Market vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinauro (FIP Tag Team Title Match)
> 2. Allison Danger vs. Lacey
> 3. Mark Briscoe vs. Canadian Cougar
> 4. The YRR of Steve Madison, Chasyn Rance & Kenny King vs. Roderick Strong, Erick Stevens & Seth Delay
> 5. Roderick Strong vs. Cyber Kong
> 6. Jay Briscoe vs. Jerrelle Clark
> 7. Davey Richards vs. Delirious
> 
> *Don't forget about the FREE FIP Best of CM Punk Vol. 1- Declarations DVD that is available when you purchase three FIP DVD's. Details on this special are listed at the bottom of this newsletter.
> 
> Pro Wrestling NOAH ’Autumn Navagation 2006’ 10/29/06 (DVD)
> 
> 1. Mitsuo MOMOTA & Atsushi AOKI vs. Tsuyoshi KIKUCHI & Tsutomu HIRAYAMAGI
> 2. Yoshinobu KANEMARU & SUWA vs. Ricky MARVIN & Taiji ISHIMORI
> 3. Tamon HONDA & Shuhei TANIGUCHI vs. SCORPIO & Murat BOSPORUS
> 4. Masao INOUE, Kishin KAWABATA & Ippei OTA vs. Doug WILLIAMS, Nigel McGUINNESS & ARES
> 5. Akira TAUE & Kentaro SHIGA vs. Akitoshi SAITO & GO SHIOZAKI
> 6. Takeshi MORISHIMA & Muhammad YONE vs. Jun AKIYAMA & Makoto HASHI
> 7. Yoshihiro TAKAYAMA, Takuma SANO & Takashi SUGIURA vs.
> Mitsuharu MISAWA, Yoshinari OGAWA & Kotaro SUZUKI
> 8. GHC Heavyweight Title Match: Naomichi MARUFUJI (Champion) vs. KENTA (Challenger)
> *Plus Bonus footage
> 
> Japanese Hardcore Wrestling Vol. 10 DVD
> 
> Honma and Yamakawa go toe-to-toe in a ring with barbed wire and nine inch nail boards. In perhaps the bloodiest match in Japanese wrestling history, Mad Man Pondo battles Necro Butcher in a gory street fight death match. Ishimori takes on Minamino for the UWA Welterweight World Championship belt. In the main event, Ito, Abdullah the Kobayashi and Daisuke Sekimoto fight Bad Boy Hido, Kasai and Sasaki in a florescent light bulb death match!
> 1. Honma vs. Yamakawa (Barbed Wire and Nine Inch Nail Boards)
> 2. Chaparita Asari vs. Kyoko
> 3. Mad Man Pondo vs. Necro Butcher (Street Fight Death Match)
> 4. Ishimori vs. Minamino (UWA Welterweight World Championship)
> 5. Kudo vs. Sanshiro
> 6. Ito, Abdullah the Kobayashi & Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Bad Boy Hido, Kasai & Sasaki (Florescent Light Bulb Death Match)
> 
> Hardcore Overload DVD
> 
> What started out in 1994 as a simple travel log of independent wrestling shows, turned out to be a psuedo-documentary 10 years later. On the West Coast, several young stars like Chris Benoit, Eddie Guerrero, Arts Barr, Rey Mesterio, Jr., Vampiro and a handful of others were starting to take shape as major performers and were on the verge of stardom. On the East Coast, Paul Heyman's ECW was gaining incredible momentum with the likes of Public Enemy, Taz, Sabu, Cactus Jack, Shane Douglas and countless others who later went onto greatness as WWE champions. Journey back in time as a 19-year old Rey Mysterio, Jr. breaks out as a major phenom in Mexico... See one of Chris Benoit's first matches on U.S. soil... Al Snow coming up the ranks in 1995 in California... Smokey Mountain Wrestling invades Philly!!!... Go behind the curtain with one of the greatest tag teams of all time, Eddie Guerrero & Art Barr!!!... DEDICATED TO THE GREATS WHO GAVE US EVEN GREATER MEMORIES! Cactus Jack, Chris Benoit, Rey Mysterio, Jr,. Art Barr, Vampiro, Taz, Sabu, Shane Douglas, Kevin Sullivan, Public Enemy, & more.
> 
> -Samoa Joe TNA Series 5 Figure
> -WWE Classic Superstars 2 Pk. Series 5- Demolition
> -WWE Classic Superstars 2 Pk. Series 5- Hulk Hogan & Ultimate Warrior
> -WWE Classic Superstars 2 Pk. Series 5- Ted DiBiase & Virgil
> -TNA X-Division T-Shirt
> 
> For a complete list of all New Releases check out: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&area=nr
> 
> BUY 3 FIP DVD'S, GET A FREE BEST OF CM PUNK DVD!!!
> 
> Full Impact Pro (FIP) has just released an exclusve DVD that is only available when you purchase other 3 FIP titles. Best of CM Punk- Declarations is available for FREE when you purchase three additional FIP DVD's on the same order. The DVD includes the following:
> 
> FIP Best of CM Punk Vol. 1- Declarations DVD
> 
> 1. CM Punk vs. Vordell Walker (First Round - FIP Heavyweight Title Tournament- Emergence Night 1 - Tampa, FL - 9.24.04)
> 2. Highlights - AJ Styles vs. Homicide (First Round - FIP Heavyweight Title Tournament- Emergence Night 1 - Tampa, FL - 9.24.04)
> 3. Homicide vs. Joshua Masters w/ CM Punk (Second Round - FIP Heavyweight Title Tournament- Emergence Night 2 - Tampa, FL - 9.25.04)
> 4. CM Punk vs. Justin Credible (Second Round - FIP Heavyweight Title Tournament- Emergence Night 2 - Tampa, FL - 9.25.04)
> 5. CM Punk vs. Rainman (Semi-Final Round - FIP Heavyweight Title Tournament- Emergence Night 2 - Tampa, FL - 9.25.04)
> 6. CM Punk vs. Homicide (Finals - FIP Heavyweight Title Tournament- Emergence Night 2 - Tampa, FL - 9.25.04)
> 7. Highlights - Azrieal w/ CM Punk vs. Rainman (Fallout Night 1 - Tampa, FL - 11.12.04)
> 8. CM Punk vs. Dan Maff (No Count Out - No Disqualification Match- Fallout Night 1 - Tampa, FL - 11.12.04)
> 9. Homicide vs. CM Punk (FIP Heavyweight Title Match - No Diqualification Falls Count Anywhere- Fallout Night 2 - Tampa, FL - 11.13.04)
> 10. Highlights - The Florida Rumble (Florida Rumble - Lakeland, FL - 12.17.04)
> 11. CM Punk vs. James Gibson (Florida Rumble - Lakeland, FL - 12.17.04)
> 
> This DVD is NOT for sale. If you are purchasing three FIP DVD's, you can add this item to your shopping cart. If you add this item to your cart and you are not purchasing three FIP DVD's it will NOT be shipped with your order.
> 
> All FIP DVD's that are currently available (including the Best of CM Punk title) can be found at this link: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=217 on the Ring of Honor website.
> 
> As an added bonus you can save more money on the FIP titles that you are purchasing when you use the 25% off coupon code listed under the "Cyber Weekend Sale" that is listed above.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Hailsabin let me know what you think of From Parts Well Known and Fear of a Black Planet, I personally found them to be weak shows but like you plan too, I got them in a bundle deal. Yeah Cruisin for a Bruisin' your right I didn't mension that show and it deserves some recognition cause it is one of the better PWG shows I've seen (OC and Card subject are better shows overall though).
> 
> Now the real Dilemna, TPI 06 or GBH V weekend, uh is both a choice :lmao. I can't really decide that but about GBH, you could live without Glory By Honor V Night One if you can download Briscoes/KENTAfuji, Joe/Strong and McGuinness/Daniels (the only three matches that really mattered, Davey/Aries wasn't anything special and the rest of the card is passable), but EVERY ROH fan should have Glory By Honor V Night 2, *3rd best *show of the year behind Unified & Supercard IMO.


It was better than Unified, IMO.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hailsabin, you asked about TPI and GBH Night 2...well, that's a tough one. GBHVN2 has two MOTYC and two other matches that will just make you go "wow, I love wrestling". The undercard isn't the best, but they're fun and entertaining matches to watch. For $20, it's some of the best wrestling you can buy. 

However, with TPI, it's $40, although you get about 30 matches and ALL of them are good. No AMAZING matches, but everything is good, which is hard to do with that many matches. Also, you get the funniest match ever, and a dream match between Ki and Richards that doesn't disappoint.

If you're willing to spend $40, get TPI06, just for the amount of matches and great quality of each one. If you wanna spend less, get GBHVN2. Either way, both are amazing buys and easily some of the best indy shows this year.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I haven't seen TPI but I've downloaded a couple of matches Nigel/Fuji and KENTA/Dragon > almost everything on the TPI show from what I've heard from the general thoughts on the 06 TPI.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

True, those two matches are MUCH better than anything that happened at TPI, but with TPI you get 30 ***+ matches, which is just...insane.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> True, those two matches are MUCH better than anything that happened at TPI, but with TPI you get 30 ***+ matches, which is just...insane.


I've seen most of the matches that interested me from TPI 06 but you can't go wrong with having a DVD with that many matches maybe I should check it out does ROH have any DVD set to release next week?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Recieved some new DVDs today just in time for the weekend.

IWA-MS 10th Anniversary Show Night 3
ROH Survival of the Fittest 2006
ROH Motor City Madness


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Recieved some new DVDs today just in time for the weekend.
> 
> IWA-MS 10th Anniversary Show Night 3
> ROH Survival of the Fittest 2006
> ROH Motor City Madness


Tell me how the IWA-MS show is. I'm kind of interested in it.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anybody seen TPI 2002 & 2003 because I want to know how Ken Anderson (Mr. Kennedy) was in his matches.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Im watching the TPI and they keep mentioning that Davey Richards won 2 tournaments this year i know one is


Spoiler



BOLA


 can anyone tell me what the other is. and also have there been any other good indy tournaments this year other than the TPI and BOLA


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Has anybody seen TPI 2002 & 2003 because I want to know how Ken Anderson (Mr. Kennedy) was in his matches.


I got the 02 TPI and he actuallly wasn't bad back then. He was more tone body wise too. He went by "Kamikaze" Ken Anderson because back in the day high flying was more of his thing. If you don't want to buy the show I suppose I could rip his match vs Cabana.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Platt, he won the ECWA 8 Tournament this year, beating Charlie Haas in the finals.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> Im watching the TPI and they keep mentioning that Davey Richards won 2 tournaments this year i know one is
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> BOLA
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me what the other is. and also have there been any other good indy tournaments this year other than the TPI and BOLA


He also won the


Spoiler



ECWA Super 8 Tournament



Edit - You beat me to it. 

Anyways you can buy it here if you would like 

http://www.rfvideo.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2817


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



X/L/AJ said:


> I got the 02 TPI and he actuallly wasn't bad back then. He was more tone body wise too. He went by "Kamikaze" Ken Anderson because back in the day high flying was more of his thing. If you don't want to buy the show I suppose I could rip his match vs Cabana.


Yeah, that would be cool.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anyone seen Best of the TNA Title Matches?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for the info X/L/AJ & Spartanlax have either of you 2 seen it and if you have would you recommend it


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anyone ever watched any of the TPI or KOTDM Q & A Sessions? Are they any good? Worth $20? 

I want to know because they interest me and I have always wanted to watch one.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

These are the shows I'm about to order because the shipping is free!

JAPW 7th Anniversary Show (Known as being one of the greatest shows JAP' ever did & the birth of the Strong Style Thugs).

JAPW 8th Anniversary Show (Homicide & Teddy Hart vs. The Briscoes vs. Backseat Boyz vs. The SAT in a TLC Match is worth buying alone).

JAPW Homecoming Two (I heard that this was one of the best shows this year from them)


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

IPVamania weekend begins, just got...

NJPW J-Crown Tourney 1996
NOAH 9/9/2006
NOAH 7/16/2006
NOAH Destiny 7/18/2005
NOAH 7/10/2004
Best of Shinjiro Ohtani
Best of Misawa vs Kawada
Best of Muta TCC


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> These are the shows I'm about to order because the shipping is free!
> 
> JAPW Homecoming Two (I heard that this was one of the best shows this year from them)


Really? I was at that live and....meh. I mean, it was good, Homicide/Azrieal was MOTN at ***1/4, and the TLC match was really fun between Outcast Killaz and SAT...but the main event was a mess. I mean, the sloppiest, spottiest, clumsiest main event I've ever seen, a real shame. 

If I were you, I'd get Showcase. Rhino vs Abyss is a great bawl, and Generico vs the debuting Human Tornado is awesome fast paced action with a lot of comedy. Plus a solid undercard.

I was at both shows, Showcase is much better.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Really? I was at that live and....meh. I mean, it was good, Homicide/Azrieal was MOTN at ***1/4, and the TLC match was really fun between Outcast Killaz and SAT...but the main event was a mess. I mean, the sloppiest, spottiest, clumsiest main event I've ever seen, a real shame.
> 
> If I were you, I'd get Showcase. Rhino vs Abyss is a great bawl, and Generico vs the debuting Human Tornado is awesome fast paced action with a lot of comedy. Plus a solid undercard.
> 
> I was at both shows, Showcase is much better.


Ohk, thanks. I'll get that instead.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just got done watching Survival Of The Fittest 06, and here are my ratings:

Davey Richards vs Matt Sydal- ***1/4

Delirious vs Jimmy Rave- ***

Austin Aries vs Christopher Daniels- ***1/2

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong- ***1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe- ***1/2

Kings Of Wrestling(c) vs. Colt Cabana & Jimmy Jacobs- ***1/4

Delirious vs. Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe- ****

I think this is the best Survival Of The Fittest to date, beating out 04 slightly and 05 by a lot. SOTF04 had a better final match which is going to be really, really, really hard to beat, but SOTF06 had the best qualifying matches out of the others. Definitely a great show to pick up.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Thanks for the ratings Lax, I was waiting for an opinion on that show. 

Definetely looks like the best rounded SOTF event. Did the finals beat 05 in your opinion?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^
Damn i might just have to buy this show now.

If those ratings hold up, it will be around show of the year caliber


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*TNA Hardcore War*

Shark Boy vs. Simond Diamon - **
Jay Lethal vs. Sonjay Dutt - ***1/2
Brother Runt vs. Abyss - ***
Traci Brooks vs. Gail Kim - **
Rhino vs. Jeff Jarrett - ***
Jerry Lynn vs. Petey Williams - ***1/4
Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels - ****
AMW vs. Team 3D vs. James Gang - **3/4

Overall show rating - ***3/4


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Mystery. I'm asking for that show for Christmas. Looks pretty solid.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What's the TNA house show where Homicide faced Jerry Lynn? and if anyone has it what are you're general thoughts on the show?


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I dont have the show but the match was at Monsters Ball.

http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=14920&category=343


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> What's the TNA house show where Homicide faced Jerry Lynn? and if anyone has it what are you're general thoughts on the show?


The show is Monster's Ball and I'll be watching that show today.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I missed going to that house show live, but I was able to watch it online a month or two ago. From what I remember, I really enjoyed the event, almost seemed like a TNA PPV, here was how I rated it:

Shark Boy vs. Petey Williams- **1/2 

Jerry Lynn vs. Homicide- ***1/4

Jeff Jarrett vs. Jay Lethal- *** 

Team 3D vs. The James Gang- **1/2 

Traci Brooks vs. Gail Kim with special referee Shark Boy- *, entertaining though 

AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels vs. America's Most Wanted- ***1/2 

Samoa Joe vs. Rhino vs. Abyss- ***3/4

Oh, and my huge ROH order arrived an hour ago. Well, no, actually it arrived at someone else's house AGAIN, and then they brought it over here. Fuck you, UPS.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> The show is Monster's Ball and I'll be watching that show today.


Ok thanks Mystery I look forward to seeing what you thought on the show.

Edit - Thanks Lax


----------



## Enigma

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok, I want to get a RoH DVD, but I don't know much about it, so which is the best RoH DVD ever? 

It's a bit of an open question, as there may be a few, but let me know your opinions please.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> I missed going to that house show live, but I was able to watch it online a month or two ago. From what I remember, I really enjoyed the event, almost seemed like a TNA PPV, here was how I rated it:
> 
> Shark Boy vs. Petey Williams- **1/2
> 
> Jerry Lynn vs. Homicide- ***1/4
> 
> Jeff Jarrett vs. Jay Lethal- ***
> 
> Team 3D vs. The James Gang- **1/2
> 
> Traci Brooks vs. Gail Kim with special referee Shark Boy- *, entertaining though
> 
> AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels vs. America's Most Wanted- ***1/2
> 
> Samoa Joe vs. Rhino vs. Abyss- ***3/4
> 
> Oh, and my huge ROH order arrived an hour ago. Well, no, actually it arrived at someone else's house AGAIN, and then they brought it over here. Fuck you, UPS.


Wow Lax, UPS really really sucks. Thank god they don't deliver my ROH orders.

I'm thinking of getting these shows for Christmas
Unified
Anarchy In The UK
Glory By Honor IV Night 2
Death Before Dishonor IV
Some other PWG shows but don't know yet
Is there anything else I should add I was thinking of getting Survival Of The Fittest 06 and 04


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does ROH have a really big sale the week before Chrsitmas(not the average sales they put up every week).


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



charismatic|enigma said:


> Ok, I want to get a RoH DVD, but I don't know much about it, so which is the best RoH DVD ever?
> 
> It's a bit of an open question, as there may be a few, but let me know your opinions please.


In no real order, these are the 5 best overall Ring Of Honor DVDs of all time (in my opinion, of course):

1. Manhattan Mayhem
2. Better Than Our Best
3. Ring Of Homicide (mainly due to match variety)
4. Unified
5. Glory By Honor V Night 2

Honorable Mentions: Final Battle 2005, Nowhere To Run, Supercard Of Honor, Final Showdown, Future Is Now

Can't go wrong with any of those, and there's a sale going on this weekend so you can save a good amount of cash.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Ok, I want to get a RoH DVD, but I don't know much about it, so which is the best RoH DVD ever?
> 
> It's a bit of an open question, as there may be a few, but let me know your opinions please.


You can't go wrong with Manhatten Mayhem.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*TNA Monster's Ball*

Shark Boy vs. Petey Williams - **1/2
Jerry Lynn vs. Homicide - ***1/4
Jeff Jarrett vs. Jay Lethal - ***
Team 3D vs. The James Gang - **1/2
Traci Brooks vs. Gail Kim - **
AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels vs. America's Most Wanted - ***3/4
Samoa Joe vs. Rhino vs. Abyss - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2

I'll be watching another TNA house show soon and then I'll begin IWA-MS 10th Anniversary Show Night 3.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow Mystery, literally the exact same ratings for the most part. Nice to see you enjoyed the event.

Unless I go to this local wrestling fed tonight, I'll be watching ROH for the next 24 hours straight, nonstop, in this order:

War Of The Wire II
Glory By Honor V Night 1
Best In The World
All Star Extravaganza II
Motor City Madness
Hell Freezes Over
Buffalo Stampede
Final Battle 2003
Fate Of An Angel
Epic Encounter II
Gut Check

Today is a good day.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The only thing wrong with MM is theres no MOTYC on it. You get such a mesh of styles, my ratings and description:
A ****1/4 Tag Title match showcasing the fast paced ROH tag style
An excellent, **** juniors match of Tiger/Gibson
An epic Aries/Shelley title match at ****1/4
Another ****1/4 match, a crazy, bloody brawl of Punk/Rave.
And then a very good Euro style match between Cabana/Nigel, and a crazy ass main between Rotts/JoeLethal, where a case could be made for ****.

Heres my SOTF ratings, too.

Davey vs. Sydal ***1/4
Rave vs. Delirious **1/2
Aries vs. Daniels ***1/4
Briscoes vs. Cide/Roddy ***1/2
Joe vs. Dragon ***3/4
KOW vs. Cabana/Jacobs ***1/2
Finals ****1/4

Its no Show of the Year, but its very good.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Where do you guys get all this money to buy so many wrestling dvds. It seems you spend over 100 bucks a week.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Where do you guys get all this money to buy so many wrestling dvds. It seems you spend over 100 bucks a week.


I have a job and sometimes my parents spoil me.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I work alot and since it's at night I have no social life anyways so bring on the wrestling DVD's :lmao

Actually I've made myself quit ordering stuff cause i'm backed up about 12 discs of material as is and I still have one more order of FIP: strong vs Evans and some IWA: MS and 1PW stuff coming.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hmmm... Everybody seems to be rating SOTF very high. I didn't seem to like it as much as you all. Maybe, because I didn't sit straight through it out and it took a few days to watch, but he are my ratings.

Davey vs. Sydal ***
Rave vs. Delirious **1/2
Aries vs. Daniels ***1/4
Briscoes vs. Cide/Roddy ***3/4
Joe vs. Dragon ***1/2
KOW vs. Cabana/Jacobs **1/2 (I really found this tag encounter very bland)

Finals ****(I liked the finals, but mostly for the last part between Sydal and Delirious)


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> KOW vs. Cabana/Jacobs **1/2 (I really found this tag encounter very bland)


Agreed about the tag match, just so bland and stuff. Not a bad match, but nowhere near as good as it could, and should, have been. They had no reason to wrestle, and they did nothing with it.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Where do you guys get all this money to buy so many wrestling dvds. It seems you spend over 100 bucks a week.


i know, it boggles my mind too. I am going to order only because of christmas other than that it might be a while, damn i need a job!

So i am guessing SOTF is out now, KIF said he didn't like it but how would other people rate it???



> War Of The Wire II
> Glory By Honor V Night 1
> Best In The World
> All Star Extravaganza II
> Motor City Madness
> Hell Freezes Over
> Buffalo Stampede
> Final Battle 2003
> Fate Of An Angel
> Epic Encounter II
> Gut Check


I now hate you spart, lucky. I wish i could get that much


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> i know, it boggles my mind too. I am going to order only because of christmas other than that it might be a while, damn i need a job!
> 
> *So i am guessing SOTF is out now, KIF said he didn't like it but how would other people rate it???*


Other people rated it a couple pages back take a look.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> So i am guessing SOTF is out now, KIF said he didn't like it but how would other people rate it???


Look back a few pages, others including me, have rated it.


> I now hate you spart, lucky. I wish i could get that much


With the Black Friday Sale, it really wasn't much money at all.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Look back a few pages, others including me, have rated it.
> 
> With the Black Friday Sale, it really wasn't much money at all.


ok thanks guys.

If i had money i would go and get some but can't. At least i am getting PWG Card Subject To Change for free, that works.


----------



## Enigma

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for the reccomendations Spartanlax and Homicide. I'm gonna get a couple of them.

Also, do the RoH DVDs play on UK region players?

EDIT: Ignore that question, didn't read it on the site.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*TNA Port City Shakedown*

Chris Sabin & Jay Lethal vs. The Naturals - ***1/2
Eric Young vs. Brother Runt - **1/2
James Gang vs. Diamonds in the Rough - **
Ron Killings vs. Bobby Roode - ***
AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels vs. Samao Joe & Petey Williams - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> *TNA Port City Shakedown*
> 
> Chris Sabin & Jay Lethal vs. The Naturals - ***1/2
> Eric Young vs. Brother Runt - **1/2
> James Gang vs. Diamonds in the Rough - **
> Ron Killings vs. Bobby Roode - ***
> AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe & Petey Williams - ***3/4
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/4


is sounds really good but is it worth 15 bucks for only 5 matches??


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> is sounds really good but is it worth 15 bucks for only 5 matches??


With other great house shows out there I'd say no.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> With other great house shows out there I'd say no.


ok, thanks. I guess i will try and find that for like 10 bucks or lower on EBay.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just rewatched Super Dragon/Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans/Roderick Strong again, and it gets better every single time I watch it. ****1/2, must see, MOTYC. Go watch it, now!

Also, Super Dragon is the BEST heel in the business.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Which show is it from?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

PWG Hollywood Globetrotter's (I haven't seen that match) and Spartan I disagree with you on Super Dragon being the best heel in the business cause that would require Super Dragon to have a real character other than "guy who beats people up because he can".


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> PWG Hollywood Globetrotter's (I haven't seen that match) and Spartan I disagree with you on Super Dragon being the best heel in the business cause that would require Super Dragon to have a real character other than "guy who beats people up because he can".


Basically, you're saying it would mean he needs another gimmick than the 'bully' gimmick. I don't really see how that makes sense. If I'm understanding you, you're saying he'd have to change his gimmick to be a good heel, since his current character isn't a real character? It's the PERFECT heel character, and he plays it so, so, so amazingly. Just from that one match alone, Richards/Dragon vs Strong/Evans, how he mocked Evans, crawling over to Evans' corner and acting all injured and worn out just to mock him, that's beautiful. Then, stuff like teasting the Curb Stomp or a big lariat, and then going for a normal pin or a headlock, greatness. And of course, beating the shit out of people and flipping off the fans constantly, what else is better?

The amazing thing is: he does all this, comes across as SUCH an asshole...and he has no facial expressions to go by. THAT is talent.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Spartan Dragon is a great heel but he can't touch the likes of Edge and Jarrett.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Spartan Dragon is a great heel but he can't touch the likes of Edge and Jarrett.


EDGE IS NOT A GOOD HEEL! I hate when people say this. Well, okay, he's good, but not that good. Not one of the best, not a top heel, no. Nearly everything he says to get heat, a good 85%, is just cheap heat from insulting the crowd. And then when he goes off on the crowd, he says something about the face(s) and gets booed...not because they really care about what he's saying, the fans are just annoyed at him to start and boo him. Now, that may sound good, but really, anyone with some charisma could insult the crowd for 5 minutes and then continue to get booed after doing it over and over and over and over, etc. His facial expressions are good, and his actions in the ring to get heat are basic. So yeah, he's good, but not that good.

Jarrett is a great heel with his character. He rarely insults the fans and still gets booed, because he just comes off as that dispicable, chickenshit kinda guy that would fuck your dead grandmother if it meant he'd get something big in return (i.e.a world title). I really can't say anything about his heel character, since he's great on the mic and his insults at the faces, combined with the horrible things he does backstage (meaning beatdowns and such) just get the crowd riled up.

Super Dragon, however, does all of the above WITHOUT talking and WITHOUT facial expressions. He comes off as just a horrible person, he really does. Just the way he moves in the ring, his actions, his character, his mask even, its amazing. I've never seen someone be such an asshole in the ring, Jarrett and HHH included (I think HHH is a fantastic heel). I mean, as I said above, teasing his infamous Curb Stomp that fans love to see...only to just pin the guy instead, or mocking a beatdown and worn out fan favorite by crawling next to him, mimicking his pain and everything, it's just incredible.

Sorry for the long post, the Edge comment just set me off. I see nothing in him that makes him a real good heel...if I went in the ring and talked about how every city was a zestpool and the fans are overweight, I'd get the same heat too. Rinse and repeat for a whole year, and the booing becomes routine.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I don't want to get too off topic but Edge is a masterful heel. Sure he takes cheap shots at the crowd to gain heat but what heel in the WWE doesn't? Hell, even Danielson does it from time to time. Hey, I always say heat is heat no matter how you get it. I'd like to discuss this more but like I said I don't want to stray too much off topic.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yes, everyone takes shots at the crowd, but the good heels don't RELY on it. Edge relies on it way, way, waaaaay too much. The only other time he gets heat like that is when he's beating down a top face, but even Orton would get heat doing either of that (and has on the past two RAWs).

Yeah, we'll keep this on topic now.

I'm off to watch Motor City Madness and the Christian Cage shoot!


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

wow from Super Dragon to a flame on Edge, off topic indeed

Anyways...

Are any of the other TPI's good?? maybe not as good as this years but still watchable?

Also should i get Unified or Anarchy In The UK??? I have only heard nothing but fantastic things but wondering which of the two is better.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> wow from Super Dragon to a flame on Edge, off topic indeed
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> Are any of the other TPI's good?? maybe not as good as this years but still watchable?
> 
> Also should i get Unified or Anarchy In The UK??? I have only heard nothing but fantastic things but wondering which of the two is better.


I hear that TPI 2004 (I think) is one of the best toureys ever. I've never seen it though. Could be worth checking out.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

TPI 2004 is by far the best two nights of pro wrestling I've ever witnessed. Also, the best tournament I've ever seen. It's a must have. Finally, my 10th Anniversary Night 3 match rating will be up shortly.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



WCW4lyfe said:


> I hear that TPI 2004 (I think) is one of the best toureys ever. I've never seen it though. Could be worth checking out.


thanks guys, so do you think i should get it over this years or stick with the 06 one??


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> thanks guys, so do you think i should get it over this years or stick with the 06 one??


I'd say get TPI 04 and wait to buy TPI 06.

*IWA-MS 10th Anniversary Night 3*

1. Ricochet vs. Billy Roc vs. Jack Thriller - **
2. Mickie Knuckles vs. Hardcore Heather Owens - **3/4
3. Drake Younger & CJ Otis vs. Ted Dibiase Jr. & Daniel Cross - **3/4
4. Josh Abercrombie vs. Shiima Xion - ***1/4
5. Larry Sweeney vs. Rex Sterling - *
6. "Dr. Death" Steve Williams vs. Larry Sweeney - *3/4
7. Ian Rotten vs. Tarek the Great - ***1/2
8. Mitch Ryder vs. Mark Wolf - **
9. Eddie Kingston vs. Brandon Thomaselli - ***1/4
10. Iron Saints vs. North Star Express - ***1/4
11. Chuck Taylor vs. Arik Cannon - ***1/2
12. Necro Butcher & Toby Klein vs. Mitch Page & Bull Pain - ***

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> I'd say get TPI 04 and wait to buy TPI 06.
> 
> *IWA-MS 10th Anniversary Night 3*
> 
> 1. Ricochet vs. Billy Roc vs. Jack Thriller - **
> 2. Mickie Knuckles vs. Hardcore Heather Owens - **3/4
> 3. Drake Younger & CJ Otis vs. Ted Dibiase Jr. & Daniel Cross - **3/4
> 4. Josh Abercrombie vs. Shiima Xion - ***1/4
> 5. Larry Sweeney vs. Rex Sterling - *
> 6. "Dr. Death" Steve Williams vs. Larry Sweeney - *3/4
> 7. Ian Rotten vs. Tarek the Great - ***1/2
> 8. Mitch Ryder vs. Mark Wolf - **
> 9. Eddie Kingston vs. Brandon Thomaselli - ***1/4
> 10. Iron Saints vs. North Star Express - ***1/4
> 11. Chuck Taylor vs. Arik Cannon - ***1/2
> 12. Necro Butcher & Toby Klein vs. Mitch Page & Bull Pain - ***
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/2


ok, i look over that show right now. i guess not many people have seen 04 if it is better than 06's.


----------



## Mickey_Mania

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I need every show April Hunter and Raven was on.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Motor City Madness isn't too exciting so far...hopefully it picks up...

Delirious vs Gowen- *
Richards vs Castagnoli- **3/4
Joe/Cide vs Briscoes- ***

Watching Hero/Sydal now, then I'll finish the show and give overall thoughts


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Since I brought this up I may as well address it quick...
Spartanlax, I'm just saying I don't think Super Dragon is anywhere near being the best in the business in terms of playing the heel, sure like some of the examples you mensioned are great heel tactics to be using, like teasing moves and being a cocky jackass. The problem is with him is he pretty much does that in every match if he's working heel or face (but in his fairness the crowd eats it up), if I were to pick up a random PWG or CZW show and watch a Super Dragon match the only way I could tell you who was playing what role is from how his opponent is reacting. I just don't see the big fuss about the guy hes got some cool moves but whenever I watch him everything he does barely has rhyme or reasoning behind it.

Anyways Hailsabin i've got TPI 2004 coming in the mail so I can PM you what I think about it and compare it to 06's. Now that -Mystery- has hyped it up so much I have to see how it compares to J-Cup 94, my pick for best tourney ever.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Since I brought this up I may as well address it quick...
> Spartanlax, I'm just saying I don't think Super Dragon is anywhere near being the best in the business in terms of playing the heel, sure like some of the examples you mensioned are great heel tactics to be using, like teasing moves and being a cocky jackass. The problem is with him is he pretty much does that in every match if he's working heel or face (but in his fairness the crowd eats it up), if I were to pick up a random PWG or CZW show and watch a Super Dragon match the only way I could tell you who was playing what role is from how his opponent is reacting. I just don't see the big fuss about the guy hes got some cool moves but whenever I watch him everything he does barely has rhyme or reasoning behind it.
> 
> Anyways Hailsabin i've got TPI 2004 coming in the mail so I can PM you what I think about it and compare it to 06's. Now that -Mystery- has hyped it up so much I have to see how it compares to J-Cup 94, my pick for best tourney ever.


ok cool, i trust Mystery's choice but another opinion is always good. 

So i am guessing you don't like Super Dragon or something?? well when he's face he does the heel tatics only sometimes but not all the time(BOLA's 8 man tag match, Free Admission(J/K etc.) Ok i just wanted to state that is all, as far as best Heel, one of them, when he is a heel that is.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> if I were to pick up a random PWG or CZW show and watch a Super Dragon match the only way I could tell you who was playing what role is from how his opponent is reacting


But doesn't the same go for Samoa Joe? Bryan Danielson? Davey Richards? Jimmy Jacobs? Jack Evans? Homicide? That's just their style and their wrestling character, plus since the indy crowds tend to cheer both faces and heels, what can they do?


> I just don't see the big fuss about the guy hes got some cool moves but whenever I watch him everything he does barely has rhyme or reasoning behind it.


Watch his tag matches from this year. I used to think the exact same thing (then again, at that point I had only seen tons of match clips, never a full match). After watching his tag matches in PWG and some CZW matches, the man is seriously underrated. 

Maybe best heel in the business is pushing it, but he's DEFINITELY one of the best.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

For the record I haven't seen the Super J-Cup 94 and with the way some people rate the matches it seems like that's better than TPI 04. So, if some finds it odd that I'm saying TPI 04 is the best it's because I haven't seen any tournaments outside the States.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
TPI 04 is the only US indy tournament i have seen. (Besides survival of the fittest).

TPI 04 was a great event, but wouldnt even make the top 20 tournaments in the world if you include japan.

So yeah, its good but japan is where the tourny structure excells


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well my TPI and BOLA havent come in the mail yet, ordered them 3 weeks ago. Should I be worried?

I'm kinda regretting buying MCM now, but good news about SOTF.

And about good heels...I think the Rotts of 'Cide and Ki were great heels, I really heted them.

And HailSabin it depends what you like. If you wanna see a crummy undercard but 2 great MOTYCs get Unified.

If you want to see a great all round card, one of the funnest ROH shows to date, and 1 great MOTYC get Anarchy in the UK.

I would give Anarchy the slight edge, mostly for watchability.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Gut Check is a really underrated show. One of the best i've seen this year. I'm serious.

1. Nigel McGuinness/Jimmy Rave/Sal Rinuaro vs. Delirious/Irish Airborne-***1/4
2. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs-**3/4
3. Briscoes vs. Homicide/Davey Richards-****-****1/4
4. Samoa Joe vs. Claudio Castagnoli-***1.5/4
5. Austin Aries/Roderick Strong (c) vs. Christopher Daniels/Matt Sydal-****1/4
6. Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Colt Cabana-****1/2

I wasn't expecting much from this show and I got 3 awesome matches and a bunch of other good ones too.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Well my TPI and BOLA havent come in the mail yet, ordered them 3 weeks ago. Should I be worried?
> 
> And HailSabin it depends what you like. If you wanna see a crummy undercard but 2 great MOTYCs get Unified.
> 
> If you want to see a great all round card, one of the funnest ROH shows to date, and 1 great MOTYC get Anarchy in the UK.
> 
> I would give Anarchy the slight edge, mostly for watchability.


Depends did you order directly from PWG's site or have the same UPS carrier as spartanlax? 3 Weeks does sound like a long time for one simple order though.

Really you thought Unified had a weak undercard? I mean it's no doubt Anarchy was a little more solid as a whole show and I have no problem keeping everything on Anarchy inbetween *** - ****1/4, but I do think Unified was an better show with the double main event both being arguably *****-ish matches and a undercard that for the most part coasts aroung the *** mark.


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My order of the Glory By Honor V Weekend and FIP Bring The Pain should arrive anytime within the next few days I can't wait to watch them.I'm looking to pick up some Straight Shootin DVD's what ones would you guys suggest I get?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



AmEagle said:


> My order of the Glory By Honor V Weekend and FIP Bring The Pain should arrive anytime within the next few days I can't wait to watch them.I'm looking to pick up some Straight Shootin DVD's what ones would you guys suggest I get?



Top 3 i've seen

Joe & Punk
Punk & Cabana
Steve Corino


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



AmEagle said:


> My order of the Glory By Honor V Weekend and FIP Bring The Pain should arrive anytime within the next few days I can't wait to watch them.I'm looking to pick up some Straight Shootin DVD's what ones would you guys suggest I get?


1. CM Punk & Samoa Joe
2. Raven & Sandman Vol.1
3. AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels

Those are the most entertaining shoots, but the third one is also informative. They're ranked in order of most entertaining to least, although Raven/Sandman could easily be tied with Punk/Joe, both had me laughing for hours.


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks.The Punk and Joe shoot is sold out as is Raven and Sandman Vol.1 shoot.I guess i'll wait until they come back in stock to order.


----------



## Dog_Bounty_Hunter

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I need 5 of the best FIP shows. Any suggestions? thanks!


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Impact of Honor
Chasing the Dragon
Strong vs. Evans
Heatstroke '06 Night One & Two


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Another holiday sale



> SEASONS SAVINGS SALE- 15% OFF EVERTHING
> 
> To redeem your 15% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: holiday into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 12/7 at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

_YEAHH!!!! I Just Got ROH DVDs For the 1st Time Last Night (FINALLY) I Got 5 of Them, But Just a Quesiton, How Long Do They Usually Take To Be Delivered To Me, 3 Days is My Guess, Oh And By The Way I Live In canada._


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I live in the midwest and I get them in usually about a week. What shows did you get dude?

EDIT: Your story inspired me to go check my mailbox and lo and behold my IWA: MS order arrived, Ted Petty Invitational 2004, Matter of Pride 2005, Simply the Best VII & An IWA Fairytale: The Hero vs The Dragon


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I live in the midwest and I get them in usually about a week. What shows did you get dude?


_A Week, Thats Too Long, :sad: Lol. 

And I Got..
-Fight Of The Centuary 
-Epic Encounter II
-Gut Check (I Hate The Name)
-Glory By Honour 5 (Night 2)
And Motor City Madness
_



McQueen said:


> I live in the midwest and I get them in usually about a week. What shows did you get dude?
> 
> EDIT: Your story inspired me to go check my mailbox and lo and behold my IWA: MS order arrived, Ted Petty Initational 2004, Matter of Pride 2005, Simply the Best VII & An IWA Fairytale: The Hero vs The Dragon


_And Lol, Thats A Funny Story, Enjoy Watching Them._


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Cool dude those are some good shows (I was at Epic Encounter II, and no joke I'm in the backround of the sydal pic on the back of the box) and I haven't seen Gut Check or Motor City Madness but the other three are very good. Your right a week is too long, enjoy your first couple ROH shows.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Eeek, you should have asked us before ordring. Motor City Madness is NOT that good. Aside from the Danielson/Aries match, which is their 3rd best match together, it's just a 'meh' show, not worth buying with tons of other great shows out there.

In the future, ask here, it's very helpful 

EDIT- I got my TPI06 Night 2 Disc 1 disc today (it wasn't in my DVD cases when they arrived), so I'm off to watch Quack/Claudio and Ki/Richards, w00t!


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*




















> "You have to look into the eyes of a guy like CM Punk. Five years down the road, this is the guy that stands in Rob Van Dam's and Sabu's and Kurt Angle's shoes." - Paul Heyman, ECW Head Writer, Poughkeepsie Journal, August 17, 2006
> 
> "Punk's as gifted as Shawn Michaels was in his time.” - Harley Race, 8 time NWA World Heavyweight Champion, In Your Head Radio
> 
> Hailing from Chicago and developing more buzz than any wrestler in the last 15 years, CM Punk had made great strides in the world of wrestling since his relatively short debut just a mere seven years ago. Tattooed with attitude and covered with charisma, Punk has made great waves in the wrestling industry thanks to his hard work ethic in the ring and even harder straight edged interviews. From the backyards of Illinois, to the legendary Steel-Domain wrestling school, to logging over 50,000 miles of asphalt while driving to all of the major independent wrestling groups across the country, he has strived to improve his craft with his amazing dedication. CM Punk has created a powerful niche in professional wrestling today. A highly prized and sought after wrestler by all the major wrestling promotions, Punk has become one of brightest and most popular stars in the entire wrestling landscape with a resume that includes: world champion wrestler, world class trainer, and highly praised commentator. He is a true wrestling renaissance and journeyman. To quote Punk himself, he's "Drug-free, alcohol-free, and better than you!"
> 
> We've seen Punk become EXTREME, but now you can witness the filth and fury of his decadent past as Big Vision Entertainment proudly presents “The Best of CM Punk” an exciting new collection of Punk's greatest matches from Full Impact Pro Wrestling from Florida where ANYTHING GOES is the rule of law. RAISE YOUR FIST, POP OPEN A PEPSI AND BEHOLD SOME OF THE FINEST MOMENTS FROM THE EARLY YEARS OF A CAREER WHICH SHOULD BE COME LEGENDARY!
> 
> Special Features:
> Bonus IWA-Mid South Career Retrospective
> • Bonus Matches
> • Bonus Interviews
> • Music Video
> •Trailers
> • More!


I just ordered it from Best Buy & it will be avaiable tommorow! I can't to get it!


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> I just ordered it from Best Buy & it will be avaiable tommorow! I can't to get it!


whats the web address and do they ship outside of the US


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Whoa! What the hell is that? Is that Punk DVD new?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

www.bvdvd.cpom is where I found it. I checked on Best Buy website & they have on pre-order & it's for $8.99. I think Best Buy does sell things outside of the U.S. This is Big Vision Entertainment's version of CM Punk.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=15227835&st=CM+Punk&lp=2&type=product&cp=1&id=1570210
Order it from there.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I cant wait till thats released. Its only $8.99 and it's over 4 hours! Whats not to like. I wonder what matches are on it. I'll probably pick it up no matter whats on it since its so cheap.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I wonder if they'll have the same matches as the other FIP Best of.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

 they don't seem to ship outside of the Us that mean i can't get it


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Try this Platt

http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B000I5X7XE/105-7482108-2965259?SubscriptionId=0XYC6RPMBTE1GHZ4AQ02


----------



## Dog_Bounty_Hunter

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone know the matches on it?


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Eeek, you should have asked us before ordring. Motor City Madness is NOT that good. Aside from the Danielson/Aries match, which is their 3rd best match together, it's just a 'meh' show, not worth buying with tons of other great shows out there.
> 
> In the future, ask here, it's very helpful
> 
> EDIT- I got my TPI06 Night 2 Disc 1 disc today (it wasn't in my DVD cases when they arrived), so I'm off to watch Quack/Claudio and Ki/Richards, w00t!


_I Heard It Wasn't The Good, But I've Heard The Main Event Tag Match Was Good. And A Friend of Mine Wanted To See It With Me So I Got It.

But Speaking of Help, I Was Woundering What Would Be The Best ROH Show Not from the YEar 2006 and The Best DVD of the "Best Ofs"?_


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Try this Platt
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B000I5X7XE/105-7482108-2965259?SubscriptionId=0XYC6RPMBTE1GHZ4AQ02



thanks might wait till the end of the week and see if roh are going to stock it


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



StraightEdge said:


> _I Heard It Wasn't The Good, But I've Heard The Main Event Tag Match Was Good. And A Friend of Mine Wanted To See It With Me So I Got It.
> 
> But Speaking of Help, I Was Woundering What Would Be The Best ROH Show Not from the YEar 2006 and The Best DVD of the "Best Ofs"?_


Tag match was disappointing, aside from the SSP off the truck.

Best ROH show not from 2006? Here are the top three: (1)Manhattan Mayhem, (2)The Future Is Now, (3)Nowhere To Run


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> thanks might wait till the end of the week and see if roh are going to stock it


Oh ok cool I hope someone post the match listings if they buy this DVD I hope it comes with a documentary and the interviews should be good.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Tag match was disappointing, aside from the SSP off the truck.
> 
> Best ROH show not from 2006? Here are the top three: (1)Manhattan Mayhem, (2)The Future Is Now, (3)Nowhere To Run


I agree on Manhattan Mayhem, and I can give merit Nowhere to Run being up there as one of the best non 2006 ROH shows but despite the fact The Future is Now was a great show it's not even in my top 10.

Just so you can have someone elses perspective (Not that Spartan's pick were bad), My 3 picks for non 2006 ROH shows

1. Manhattan Mayhem, 2. Joe vs Kobashi, 3. Midnight Express Reunion


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I agree on Manhattan Mayhem, and I can give merit Nowhere to Run being up there as one of the best non 2006 ROH shows but despite the fact The Future is Now was a great show it's not even in my top 10.
> 
> Just so you can have someone elses perspective (Not that Spartan's pick were bad), My 3 picks for non 2006 ROH shows
> 
> 1. Manhattan Mayhem, 2. Joe vs Kobashi, 3. *Midnight Express Reunion*


I'm glad you brought that up that show is so dam underrated.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Damn right Cide, Ki vs Lethal, Homicide vs McGuinness and what I feel is still the best Joe/Danielson encounter that was a great show and my favorite 2004 show.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

In a week i'm looking to buy GBH5 N2 (yes i know i'm horribly late) and Motor Coty Madness.

I know what everyone thinks on GBH but what about MCM, Is it worth it?
The card looks good on paper.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I haven't seen it, but it's talked about unfavorably on the last page/top of this page (with the exception of the Aries/Danielson title match).


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
I just downloaded the homicide & Joe VS Briscoes main event and it was very disappointing. It was disjointed and sloppy, and for a totally brutal fight there wasnt a whole lot of selling.

The SSP off the truck is a site to see though.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I just downloaded the homicide & Joe VS Briscoes main event and it was very disappointing. It was disjointed and sloppy, and for a totally brutal fight there wasnt a whole lot of selling.
> 
> The SSP off the truck is a site to see though.


Where did you download that match from? Could you post me a link Honor? Its the only match I want to see of the show besides the Aries/Danielson match.

Also has anyone got the Best of Homicide 2003 MVP? Im pretty keen on getting it and was wondering what its like. A brief opinion or star ratings would be great.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

So I finally got 'Unified' (I know, it came out a little while ago, but I finally got some cash to order it).

I actually couldn't get into the Danielson/McGuiness match very much. Don't get me wrong, it was a solid match, but I just thought that it was a bit drawn out.

I also got GBHV night 2, which I'm going to watch tommorrow, too tired now.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Best of Homicide MVP 2003 was great, a strong 2003 match of the year contender with Corino/Homicide at Bitter friends/Stiffer enemies, one of if not the best Four Corner's survival from DBD 1, a fight without honor (vs Trent Acid) thats much better than you'd expect, another brutal No DQ match with Joe, and what I think is BJ Whitmer's best ROH match ever from MES. I'd say out of the best of's I've seen (but I've only seen 4 of them) this was the best one.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^Sounds good to me! I think I'll pick this one up with my next order been thinking about getting it for a while. Thanks for the opinion.


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got my order yesterday and watched Glory By Honor V Night 2 and here are some star ratings:

Jack Evans Vs. Davey Richards-***1/4

Adam Pearce Vs. Delirious-**

Jimmy Jacobs Vs. Colt Cabana Vs. Christopher Daniels-**1/2

Samoa Joe and Homicide Vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe-***3/4

Austin Aries and Roderick Strong Vs. Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli-****

Naomichi Marufugi Vs. Nigel McGuinness-****1/2

Bryan Danielson Vs. KENTA-*****

The final four matches were all worked very well.I was contemplating if I should give Danielson Vs. KENTA ***** and I really enjoyed the match and the work rate was great.The physcology was great the story was great and Danielson's selling of his separated shoulder really topped the match off.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anyone got anymore info on the Punk DVD that was released today?


----------



## Dog_Bounty_Hunter

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was wondering the same thing. I think it will be like the new FIP best of one on ROH's site.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Has anyone got anymore info on the Punk DVD that was released today?


I'm trying to find out too but I just have to wait until it comes to my mailbox. All I know is that there is Interviews, Matches, a music video tribute, & IWA-Mid South Career Retrospective.


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



AmEagle said:


> I got my order yesterday and watched Glory By Honor V Night 2 and here are some star ratings:
> 
> Jack Evans Vs. Davey Richards-***1/4
> 
> Adam Pearce Vs. Delirious-**
> 
> Jimmy Jacobs Vs. Colt Cabana Vs. Christopher Daniels-**1/2
> 
> Samoa Joe and Homicide Vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe-***3/4
> 
> Austin Aries and Roderick Strong Vs. Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli-****
> 
> Naomichi Marufugi Vs. Nigel McGuinness-****1/2
> 
> Bryan Danielson Vs. KENTA-*****
> 
> The final four matches were all worked very well.I was contemplating if I should give Danielson Vs. KENTA ***** and I really enjoyed the match and the work rate was great.The physcology was great the story was great and Danielson's selling of his separated shoulder really topped the match off.


Thanks for That, I Just Ordered The DVD Sunday Night, I Can't Wait for It.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just watched the first three matches of Final Battle 2003...and WOW! I almost didn't buy this because Homicide/Kojima is supposed to be disappointing (Homicide gets injured) and the undercard didn't jump out at me, but I kept hearing great things about the opening match and that it's not disappointing at all...and thank God I listened, because this show is awesome so far:

Jay vs Bryan Danielson- ***1/2
Xavier vs John Walters- ***1/4
Matt Stryker vs BJ Whitmer- ***1/2

Gonna finish the show tonight, can't wait!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I didn't find Homicide/Kojima all that disappointing. Sure it could've been better but it was good given the fact Homicide was hurt.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I'm trying to find out too but I just have to wait until it comes to my mailbox. All I know is that there is Interviews, Matches, a music video tribute, & IWA-Mid South Career Retrospective.


Oh alright when it comes in for you just give us a heads up.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Don West's commentary might suck but his deals of the day are AWESOME. I advise you all to take a look.

http://www.nexternal.com/dns/Category13


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just got done watching Final Battle 2003, and damn, it was a really good show. Sadly, the double main event was disappointing, but the undercard TOTALLY made up for it and overall it was a great show that I highly reccomend.

Danielson vs Jay Briscoe- ***1/2
Xavier vs Walters- ***1/4
Whitmer vs Stryker- ***1/2
Joe vs Mark Briscoe- ***1/2
Punk/Cabana vs. Honma/Miyamoto- ***3/4
Styles vs Hayashi- ***3/4
Homicide vs Kojima- ***
Muta/Arashi vs Daniels/Maff- ***1/2


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^
Did Keiji wrestle as Muta or Mutoh??


----------



## qmdono

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Muta ... Wait did he use green or red mist ?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Green I think.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

TNA's shipping rocks. My order shipped out Monday and I got it today. Hopefully I get my PWG/Chikara/CZW/IWA-MS order tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone know if an unedited Hardcore Homecoming exists? With original music, ECW chants, yadda yadda yadda?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Does anyone know if an unedited Hardcore Homecoming exists? With original music, ECW chants, yadda yadda yadda?


I doubt there is a copy but if there is try Big Visions website.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> Does anyone know if an unedited Hardcore Homecoming exists? With original music, ECW chants, yadda yadda yadda?


Best bet is to try eBay. Highspots and RFVideo did have them but they appear to be sold out.


----------



## Ste

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm quite new to ROH, and i am going to buy 5 of their events. Anyone got any recommendations


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Manhattan Mayhem
Supercard Of Honor
Unified
Better Than Our Best
Glory By Honor V Night 2


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Im wanting to order BOLA and some of the TPIs does anyone know a site that i can get both from because i would prefer to get them all in one order


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



platt222 said:


> Im wanting to order BOLA and some of the TPIs does anyone know a site that i can get both from because i would prefer to get them all in one order


The only way you can get them all in one order is if you purchase BOLA on VHS from smartmarkvideo.com


----------



## Ste

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Manhattan Mayhem
> Supercard Of Honor
> Unified
> Better Than Our Best
> Glory By Honor V Night 2


Thanks. Was Unified the one in Liverpool, as i am from Liverpool. Rep Added


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> The only way you can get them all in one order is if you purchase BOLA on VHS from smartmarkvideo.com


 i don't have a vhs player guess i'll just make 2 orders then


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> Did Keiji wrestle as Muta or Mutoh??


Muta, it was pretty sick, my first time every seeing him wrestle to be honest. He wasn't that crisp in the ring, did basic stuff, but his character and look hooked me instantly. Before his match, he had a skit where Dunn & Marcos went up to him to introduce themselves, and he removes his mask and yells at them and they run away, it was pretty funny. Also, he used green mist during the match just to scare his opponents, and then actually used the red mist to blind Maff. It was a nice, old-school style match, but could have been so much better. Arashi really, really disappointed me with his SO SLOW and FAKE movements. I don't expect him to be Samoa Joe at 400+ pounds, but damn, run fat man!


----------



## BDFW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Does anyone know where I can get ROH DVDs in Australia*


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Break Da Walls said:


> *Does anyone know where I can get ROH DVDs in Australia*



you can order them off the ROH site they deliver to Australia


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Mystery. If you know, to help me locate it, was i listed as anything, like HH: Unedited, or just HH? Cover art, etc? Than ks for the help.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> Thanks Mystery. If you know, to help me locate it, was i listed as anything, like HH: Unedited, or just HH? Cover art, etc? Than ks for the help.


The edited version is listed as "Platinum Edition" so look for a version that doesn't say that.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Muta, it was pretty sick, my first time every seeing him wrestle to be honest. He wasn't that crisp in the ring, did basic stuff, but his character and look hooked me instantly. Before his match, he had a skit where Dunn & Marcos went up to him to introduce themselves, and he removes his mask and yells at them and they run away, it was pretty funny. Also, he used green mist during the match just to scare his opponents, and then actually used the red mist to blind Maff. It was a nice, old-school style match, but could have been so much better. Arashi really, really disappointed me with his SO SLOW and FAKE movements. I don't expect him to be Samoa Joe at 400+ pounds, but damn, run fat man!


At this stage in his career your totally right. Mutoh isnt that crisp in the ring. Age has taken its toll. He is mostly there for character and simply "Being Muta" these days. Dont judge his ring skills by this match alone


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Don West has done it again. I just picked up a Sacrifice 2005/Best of Bloodiest Brawls Vol. 1 2-pack DVD set for $10. I have Sacrifice already but I'll probably sell it on eBay or to one of my friends. So, thus far I've purchased the following via West's Insane Deals.

-Unbreakable 2005 ($5)
-Sacrifice 2005/Destination X 2005 plus event posters ($13)
-Raven & Jeff Hardy 2-pack DVD set ($10)
-Lockdown 2006 plus Lockdown 2005 poster ($8 or $10)
-Slammiversry 2005 plus event posted ($8 or $10)
-Genesis 2005/Against All Odds 2005 2-pack DVD set ($10)
-Best of Bloodiest Brawls Vol. 1/Sacrifice 2005 ($10)

I said this yesterday. I advise you guys to check out these deals because they're worth every penny.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just bought the following:

ROH Unified
ROH Better Than Our Best
ECWA Super 8 2006
PWG (Please Don't Call It) The O.C.
PWG Enchantment Under the Sea
1PW Know Your Enemy Night One
Toryumon 05/10/2006 May 10th 2006
Zero-One 04/02/2005 April 2nd 2005 
Best of Low-Ki V.1 
Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC V.3
NOAH 07/16/2006 July 16th 2006 (2 Discs)
Best of Milano Collection A.T
NJPW 05/08/2006 May 8th 2006
NOAH 01/22/2006 January 22nd 2006 (2 Discs)
Toryumon 07/02/2006 July 2nd 2006 (3 Discs)


----------



## angryWEFposter.

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ive just ordered Manhattan Mayhem, and I hear how good it is, so can somebody (who knows it well) to give the run down on the matches please?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

About Manhattan Mayhem:
Solid Tag Team opener but the real fun is pre match.

The Beginning of a great fued between Nigel McGuinness and Colt Cabana, this is a great competitive match that really adds to the bloodfued with the finish.

James Gibson is Awesome, (Black Tiger)Rocky Romero is Awesome, nuff said

Whitmer & Jacobs best defence against my favorite Gen Next tag team pairing of Strong/Evans in a good paced and very exciting match up.

Jay Lethal vs Samoa Joe pure title match, easily one of the better Pure Title defences and IMO one of the best Jay Lethal matches.

CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave in a Dog Collar match, lots and lots of blood, lots and lots of Nana, that's a good thing.

Austin Aries defends the ROH World title against former stablemate Alex Shelly, lots of buildup, lots of emotion and this match doesn't dissipoint.

And to top it off Low Ki & Homicide deside to cause some post show trouble, and Lethal pays the price. Enjoy


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just bought ROH Glory By Honor IV. Can someone give me the break down on that?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE RETURNS!!

As the holiday season continues Ring of Honor is bringing back the very popular Buy 3, Get 1 Free Sale on all ROH DVD's at www.rohwrestling.com. 



> 1. Bryan Danielson vs. Sal Rinuaro (Non Title)
> 2. Jimmy Rave vs. Shingo
> 3. Colt Cabana & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Irish Airborne
> 4. Christopher Daniels vs. Brent Albright
> 5. Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Tank Toland (Four Corner Survival Match)
> 6. Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 7. Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe
> 8. Delirious vs. Matt Sydal
> 9. Homicide & Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino & Adam Pearce w/ Jim Cornette





> 1. Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn vs. Irish Airborne
> 2. Roderick Strong vs. Shingo
> 3. Colt Cabana & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinuaro
> 4. Steve Corino vs. Delirious
> 5. Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries
> 6. Brent Albright vs. Trik Davis
> 7. Matt Sydal vs. Jay Briscoe
> 8. Davey Richards vs. Mark Briscoe
> 9. Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe (No DQ, Must Be A Winner, Non Title Match)





> Other New Releases Include:
> -1PW ’First Anniversary DVD’ 10/14/06 (Double DVD-R Set)
> -Full Impact Pro ’Second Year Spectacular Night 2’ Crystal River, FL 9/9/06 DVD
> -Full Impact Pro ’Second Year Spectacular Night 1’ Inverness, FL 9/8/06 DVD
> -Japanese Hardcore Wrestling Vol. 10 DVD
> -TNA Sacrifice 2006 DVD
> -TNA Destination X 2006 DVD
> -WWE Cyber Sunday 2006 DVD
> -Pro Wrestling NOAH ’Autumn Navagation 2006’ 10/29/06 (DVD)
> -The Spectacular Legacy Of The AWA (2 Disc Set)
> -WWE Born To Controversy- The Roddy Piper Story (3 Disc Set)
> -WWE Classic Superstars 2 Pk. Series 5- Demolition
> -Best of Deathmatch Wrestling Vol. 2: American Ultraviolence DVD
> -Vive Guerrero: A Tribute in Memory Of Eddie DVD


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just watched Best In The World (well, most of it), and it was a pretty good show, definitely reccomend picking it up. Watching the main event now, but here are my other ratings:

Pelle vs Rave- *
Yang vs Rave- **3/4
Lacey vs Haze vs Danger vs Martinez- ***1/4
Pearce vs Hero/Butcher- *(storyline advancement)
Daniels vs Shelley- ***1/2
McGuinness vs Claudio- ***1/4
Aries vs Reyes- ***1/2 or ***3/4
Strong/Evans vs Briscoes- ****


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Someone posted these on the ROH boards so i thought i'd put them up here.

Note these dvds have not bee officially released yet


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*ROH- Best In The World:*
Pelle vs Rave- *
Yang vs Rave- **3/4
Lacey vs Haze vs Danger vs Martinez- ***1/4
Pearce vs Hero/Butcher- *(storyline advancement)
Daniels vs Shelley- ***1/2
McGuinness vs Claudio- ***1/4
Aries vs Reyes- ***1/2 or ***3/4
Strong/Evans vs Briscoes- ****
KENTA/Marafuji vs Danielson/Joe- ****1/4

Overall- ***3/4, high reccomendation


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

That Honor Reclaims Boston cover looks awesome.Both of those shows look like must haves.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I like the Bitter End cover also. 

I'm about to get:

Nowhere to Run
Future is Now
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Anarchy in the UK

Is that a good order?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I'm about to get:
> 
> Nowhere to Run
> Future is Now
> Glory By Honor V Night 2
> Anarchy in the UK
> 
> Is that a good order?


That's a really good order.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm happy new shows are out but I'm disappointed with the sale. I was hoping for a $10 DVD sale of Free Shipping.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Whoa, Spartanlax, your ratings are alot higher than mine for BiTW. Watts 63 that is a good order.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Whoa, Spartanlax, your ratings are alot higher than mine for BiTW. Watts 63 that is a good order.


What the hell did you rate the matches? Because I could have gone higher on a few of them.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Woohoo. Yesterday my TNA order comes and today I get my IWA-MS/CZW/Chikara order. Here is what I ordered.

-CZW Last Team Standing
-CZW Night of Infamy 5
-CZW Fear
-IWA-MS Queen of the Death Matches
-IWA-MS Double Death Tag Team Tournament
-Chikara Cibernetico Forever
-Chikara From Zero To Hero (and Castagnoli)
-Chikara Brick
-Chikara Talent Borrows ; Genius Steals

Now, I just need my BOLA 2006 order in tomorrow and I'll be all set for a weekend of wrestling.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ill tell you guys now, HRB is AWESOME, 2 legit **** matches in the six man and the main, which is a legit MOTYC.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Woohoo. Yesterday my TNA order comes and today I get my IWA-MS/CZW/Chikara order. Here is what I ordered.
> 
> -*CZW Last Team Standing*
> -CZW Night of Infamy 5
> -CZW Fear
> -*IWA-MS Queen of the Death Matches*
> -*IWA-MS Double Death Tag Team Tournament*
> -Chikara Cibernetico Forever
> -*Chikara From Zero To Hero (and Castagnoli)*
> -Chikara Brick
> -Chikara Talent Borrows ; Genius Steals
> 
> Now, I just need my BOLA 2006 order in tomorrow and I'll be all set for a weekend of wrestling.


Review those for me

By the way I'm loving what Big Vision is releasing I just ordered the Punk DVD, Heroes Of World Class and King of the Deathmatch 95


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I need help with the buy 3 get 1 free sale at the show tomorrow. Right now I'm getting

1-2) Glory By Honor 5 Both Nights
3) Survival of the Fittest 06
4) Motor City Madness
5) Suffocation
6) Irresistable Forces
7) Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol 1
8) ????

I own all of 2006. At the shows, I beleive they have shows from 05 and some from 04. Here are the shows I DONT Have.

Weekend of Thunder Night 1
Weekend of Thunder Night 2
All Star Extravaganza 2
Final Battle 2004
It All Begins
Trios Tournament 2005
Back To Basics
Best of American Super Juniors Tournament
Stalemate
New Frontiers
Sign of Dishonor
The Homecoming
Night of the Grudges 2
Dragon Gate Invasion
Survival of the Fittest 2005
Enter the Dragon
Buffalo Stampede
Showdown in Motown
A Night of Tribute

So if you could pick one out of that list, that would help me a lot.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Get Final Battle 2004. New Frontiers is sold out, by the way (at least it was last night).


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I would go with All Star Extravaganza 2 because of Punk/Joe III.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks guys. I'm leaning towards Final Battle 2004.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Get FB04 it's the most solid top to bottem from the list of shows you don't already own.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I say get ASE II. FB 04 was really a two match show (Aries/Joe and Danielson/Ki). I thought the main event and the co-main event of Danielson/Homicide and Punk/Joe was much better than FB 04's main event and co-main event. Plus you get a really good Aries/Ki encounter. I say get ASE II and wait to get FB 04 when a $10 DVD sale rolls around.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey guys, I need some help. I'm ordering some ROH DVDs for Christmas off the Buy 3 Get 1 Free sale. I'm definitely already getting:

Time to Man Up
Showdown in Motown
Epic Encounter II

What I want to know is, which of these two shows are better for the free one:

Anarchy in the UK
OR
Gut Check


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I would go with Anarchy in the UK.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

JE187 if you're set on getting Showdown that's fine but let to tell you it's one of the weaker shows from 05 not terrible but just not up to par with some of the others. You might want to think about picking up both Gut Check and Anarchy.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> Hey guys, I need some help. I'm ordering some ROH DVDs for Christmas off the Buy 1 Get 1 Free sale. I'm definitely already getting:
> 
> Time to Man Up
> Showdown in Motown
> Epic Encounter II
> 
> What I want to know is, which of these two shows are better for the free one:
> 
> Anarchy in the UK
> OR
> Gut Check


I would probibly scrap both Showdown in Motown and Time to Man Up and go with Anarchy in the UK and Gut Check.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> JE187 if you're set on getting Showdown that's fine but let to tell you it's one of the weaker shows from 05 not terrible but just not up to par with some of the others. You might want to think about picking up both Gut Check and Anarchy.


Oh well, the SIM card looked good, too. I guess I'll just scrap that and download Danielson/Sabin. Thanks for the suggestion Thisskateboarding, but I think I'm still gonna keep Time To Man Up on there. I been wanting to get that for a while. Not sure what I'm gonna buy now...


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey Mystery, sorry to keep buggin ya, but is the unedited HH the double dvdr version, the expensive one? Can you confirm its legit, chants, Enter Sandman, the whole nine? Ill pay, I just want to make sure I get the right thing. Thanks.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've got some money to spend on the buy 3 get 1 free sale, but all the recent shows look great so I decided to ask for some help.

I'm probably going to buy 6 and get 2 free. I need 14 shows to get back up to date, WOTW 2 to Irresistable Forces. So basically what are the 8 must have shows from those 14? 

I'm thinking:

GBH: Night 1
GBH: Night 2
Unified
Anarchy in the UK
Fight of the Century
Epic Encounter II
Gut Check
SOTF 2006

I'll get the others around Christmas time but right now I'm only getting the 8, so any help is appreciated.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> Oh well, the SIM card looked good, too. I guess I'll just scrap that and download Danielson/Sabin. Thanks for the suggestion Thisskateboarding, but I think I'm still gonna keep Time To Man Up on there. I been wanting to get that for a while. Not sure what I'm gonna buy now...


Get Gut Check, I bought it not expecting much and after I watched it there were 3 great matches and the rest was pretty good aswell.

Anarachy In The UK is also good better than Time To Man Up, If you can get richards/Kenta vs Briscoes there is really no need for TTMU.

----------------------------
And to the guy thats looking for 8 dvds from WOTW2-Irresistable forces, here is my rankings in order with Unified being the best. I have seen SOTF 2006-Irresistables Forces though.

Unified
GBH: Night 2
Anarchy in the UK
Gut Check
Fight of the Century
GBH: Night 1
Epic Encounter II
War Of The Wire 2
Generation Now
Time To Man Up

All of these shows are really good and you can't go wrong with them.

Some ratings for matches from SOTF 06 & MCM
Richards vs Sydal-***0.5/4
Sydal vs Hero-***
Castagnoli vs Richards-***
Delirious vs Rave-*3/4
Joe & Cide vs Briscoes-***1/2


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well, from the shows I've seen from WOTW 2 to IF, I'd say Unified is #1. Here's the list going down:

Unified
GBH V: Night 2
WOTW 2

That's all that I've seen and they're all good shows.

-----------------------------------------------------------
I'm still debating on what I should get. Should I get Time to Man Up or not?? The show looks awesome on paper but a couple of people have told me it's nothing special.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Let the weekend of wrestling begin. I came home from school to find BOLA 2006 sitting next to my computer. So, I'll be kicking back tonight and watch some wrestling while waiting for the ROH results.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> What the hell did you rate the matches? Because I could have gone higher on a few of them.


Ok, calm down.

This is what I got;

Rave/Pelle - 1/2*
Yang/Rave - *
SHIMMER 4 way - **1/2
Hero/Butcher vs Blade/Mikaze - 1/4*
Pearce vs Necro - *
Daniels/Shelley - ***1/2
Mcguiness/Claudio - **1/2
Aries/Reyes - **
Strong/Evans vs Briscoes - *** (Jack stupid no selling, botches, misplaced spots etc.)
KENTAFuji vs Dragon/Joe - *** (Very anticlimatic, nothing really "good", just a solid match, very dissapointing)

Overall score: 4/10

I have changed some of my ratings (made them lower) upon rewatching.

The worst 2006 show I've seen, nearly worst in ROH's history that I've seen.

----------------------------------------------------------

-Mystery- please post some BOLA 2006 ratings ;P


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sorry but LMAO @ your BITW ratings. BITW was one of 2006's best shows. Saying that is the worst show of 06 when a show like Arena Warfare is out there is ridiculous.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Let the weekend of wrestling begin. I came home from school to find BOLA 2006 sitting next to my computer. So, I'll be kicking back tonight and watch some wrestling while waiting for the ROH results.


You lucky bastard you're going to enjoy the BOLA though it's worth the money. I ordered a couple of DVD's on tuesday from Amazon there's not telling when they'll come in. On the brightside I picked up the Bret Hart DVD from Best Buy for $14 I'll watch that tonight.



> I'm still debating on what I should get. Should I get Time to Man Up or not?? The show looks awesome on paper but a couple of people have told me it's nothing special.


It's not on par with Fight of the Century but I still think it's a must own show.

Edit - Damn ROH you're the first person I've seen who has gave that bad of a review to Best in the World you must haven't seen a lot of ROH to say it's one of the worst.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Sorry but LMAO @ your BITW ratings. BITW was one of 2006's best shows. Saying that is the worst show of 06 when a show like Arena Warfare is out there is ridiculous.


Well whether a show is good or not is opinion. I thouht AW was better than this.

And Homi I have seen alot of ROH, I still thought this was one of the worst.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Alright then, here's my final list of 5. 1 of them has gotta go. Which one?

Time to Man Up
Epic Encounter II
Gut Check
Anarchy in the UK
The 100th Show


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I haven't seen the 100th show. But from the list of 5 I'd say get rid of TTMU(still a good show though).


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

AW was a one match show (Danielson/Shelley). The rest of the show was meh and the crowd was awful. On par with the awfulness of Long Island. There have been plenty and I mean plenty worse shows than BITW. 

BITW was an awesome all around show much like Spartan described.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> *Ok, calm down.*
> 
> This is what I got;
> 
> Rave/Pelle - 1/2*
> Yang/Rave - *
> SHIMMER 4 way - **1/2
> Hero/Butcher vs Blade/Mikaze - 1/4*
> Pearce vs Necro - *
> Daniels/Shelley - ***1/2
> Mcguiness/Claudio - **1/2
> Aries/Reyes - **
> Strong/Evans vs Briscoes - *** (Jack stupid no selling, botches, misplaced spots etc.)
> KENTAFuji vs Dragon/Joe - *** (Very anticlimatic, nothing really "good", just a solid match, very dissapointing)


I fucking HATE to be told to calm down when I am calm. I never flamed you or whatever, when I said "what the hell did you rate them" I meant it in a surprised way, wasn't talking down to you or anything.

But seriously, those ratings are a joke. Even Honor would rate them higher. Evans no-selling did hurt the match, but botches? Didn't happen. Misplaced spots? Didn't happen either. I understand what you're saying for the main event, but again, that rating doesn't display the match at all. It was a basic match, yes, but told a phenomenal story, plus the crowd was hot and all of the action made sense, every single part. One of ROH's worst shows ever? Gimme a break. One of ROH's top shows of 2006, and definitely in the Top 25 shows ever.

Anyway, just like you Mystery, I got a WHOLE weekend of wrestling ahead of me, and to top it all off, Turning Point 06 on Sunday, hells yeah.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> And Homi I have seen alot of ROH, I still thought this was one of the worst.


Ratings are you're opinon but I don't agree with them there are far worst shows than Best in the World.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Ok, sorry, I thought you meant it in an angry way.

I dont think they're a joke. Botches did happen. Look at the finish. Strong randomly jumping to the outside onto no one after the superplex/450 combo. Misplaced spots - Strong and Evans hitting the flip neckbreaker/backdrop combo about 5 minutes in - it's a near finisher caliber move, it should of been done in the finishing sequence, not in the opening stages.

The story it told was good. I wouldnt call it phenomenal.

I just think the show wasnt very good, and even if you liked it you have to admit it had some rubbish on there (the CZW stuff, the opener).

-----------------------------------------------------------

-Mystery- the one match was excellent, and makes AW better than BiTW. I didnt think the undercard was that bad, and Aries/Sydal was great.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I dont think they're a joke. Botches did happen. Look at the finish. Strong randomly jumping to the outside onto no one after the superplex/450 combo. Misplaced spots - Strong and Evans hitting the flip neckbreaker/backdrop combo about 5 minutes in - it's a near finisher caliber move, it should of been done in the finishing sequence, not in the opening stages.


That wasn't a botch, Briscoe moved out of the way and Strong had to go slow so he didn't hurt himself when he hit the floor. It explained why Strong was down, giving the Briscoes enough time to hit their Dommsday Device move, it was supposed to happen. As for the neckbreaker/backdrop combo...a near finisher caliber move? Has anyone ever been pinned by that in ROH? Has anyone been pinned by that ever when Strong and Evans use it? No, it's just a double team move they use, nothing more, not a near finisher caliber move at all. If that's the case, the same could be said for roughly 1/2 of the Briscoe's double team moves, as well as Aries/Strong and Whitmer/Jacobs. Plus, it just added to the story that Strong and Evans were going all out and dominating from the beginning to put away two guys they hate.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> That wasn't a botch, Briscoe moved out of the way and Strong had to go slow so he didn't hurt himself when he hit the floor. It explained why Strong was down, giving the Briscoes enough time to hit their Dommsday Device move, it was supposed to happen. As for the neckbreaker/backdrop combo...a near finisher caliber move? Has anyone ever been pinned by that in ROH? Has anyone been pinned by that ever when Strong and Evans use it? No, it's just a double team move they use, nothing more, not a near finisher caliber move at all. If that's the case, the same could be said for roughly 1/2 of the Briscoe's double team moves, as well as Aries/Strong and Whitmer/Jacobs. Plus, it just added to the story that Strong and Evans were going all out and dominating from the beginning to put away two guys they hate.


Well the move has only been used twice. I'm not gonna argue anymore, you got me there, although it didnt seem like it to me.


----------



## Dog_Bounty_Hunter

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Did anyone ever get the matches on that new Best of CM Punk DVD? can you lst them here? thanks!


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

_Anyone Want To Name The Top 3-5 of the "Best ofs" Series of Ring of Honor. Rep Would Be Given, If You Give a Good POst. _


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Well if yoy're a Briscoes fan, get there's. It;s got lots of their first tag matches, and singles. Every match is good - great, and you get classic Briscoe action.

I liked best of Punk volume 1 - I'm better than you, the wrestling wasnt that great but the promos are and it showed the Raven feud which really elevated Punk.

The Homicide MVP 2003 one is great, as it shows him having MOTN after MOTN. You also get his classic, infamous encounters with the likes of Joe, Corino and Whitmer.

Those are my favs.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just won IWA-MS Simply the Best 6 for $8 on ebay. Can anyobdy tell me how that show was?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> I just won IWA-MS Simply the Best 6 for $8 on ebay. Can anyobdy tell me how that show was?


I really enjoyed the show and for only $8 I'm sure you'll enjoy it too. Punk/Delirious and Hero/Jacobs were really good.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*CZW Last Team Standing*
1. Kings Of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. Team Masturbation (Excalibur & Beef Wellington) - ***
2. Team AnDrew (Andy Sumner & Drew Gulak) vs. Up In Smoke (Cheech & Cloudy) - **1/2
3. BLKOUT (Ruckus & Human Tornado) vs. The New Jersey All-Stars (Lucky & JC Ryder) - ***
4. H8 Club (Nick Gage & Justice Pain) vs. Dead Presidents - **
5. LuFisto vs. DJ Hyde - *1/2
6. BLKOUT vs. Kings Of Wrestling - **3/4
7. H8 Club vs. Team AnDrew - *3/4
8. Jigsaw vs. Sexxxy Eddy vs. Luke - ***
9. Eddie Kingston vs. Necro Butcher - ***
10. Kings Of Wrestling vs. Justice Pain & Human Tornado - **1/2

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> *CZW Last Team Standing*
> 1. Kings Of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. Team Masturbation (Excalibur & Beef Wellington) - ***
> 2. Team AnDrew (Andy Sumner & Drew Gulak) vs. Up In Smoke (Cheech & Cloudy) - **1/2
> 3. BLKOUT (Ruckus & Human Tornado) vs. The New Jersey All-Stars (Lucky & JC Ryder) - ***
> 4. H8 Club (Nick Gage & Justice Pain) vs. Dead Presidents - **
> 5. LuFisto vs. DJ Hyde - *1/2
> 6. BLKOUT vs. Kings Of Wrestling - **3/4
> 7. H8 Club vs. Team AnDrew - *3/4
> 8. Jigsaw vs. Sexxxy Eddy vs. Luke - ***
> 9. Eddie Kingston vs. Necro Butcher - ***
> 10. Kings Of Wrestling vs. Justice Pain & Human Tornado - **1/2
> 
> Overall show rating - ***


its good to see that show come off well as i do want to see it, mostly for Tornado and KOW/Team Masturbation. sounds good and i might pick that one up.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How do you guys feel about ROH's 100th show? How was it??


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> How do you guys feel about ROH's 100th show? How was it??


It's an alright show, but the 6-man tag match is the best match out of the whole show. It's seriously a one match show, for that match. But overall the other matches are good, i'll give you a review tommorow or later tonight on the show.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> CZW Last Team Standing
> 1. Kings Of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. Team Masturbation (Excalibur & Beef Wellington) - ***
> 2. Team AnDrew (Andy Sumner & Drew Gulak) vs. Up In Smoke (Cheech & Cloudy) - **1/2
> 3. BLKOUT (Ruckus & Human Tornado) vs. The New Jersey All-Stars (Lucky & JC Ryder) - ***
> 4. H8 Club (Nick Gage & Justice Pain) vs. Dead Presidents - **
> 5. LuFisto vs. DJ Hyde - *1/2
> 6. BLKOUT vs. Kings Of Wrestling - **3/4
> 7. H8 Club vs. Team AnDrew - *3/4
> 8. Jigsaw vs. Sexxxy Eddy vs. Luke - ***
> 9. Eddie Kingston vs. Necro Butcher - ***
> 10. Kings Of Wrestling vs. Justice Pain & Human Tornado - **1/2
> 
> Overall show rating - ***


Thanks -Mystery- overall it sounds pretty solid which is great since I have this on my list of upcoming DVD's I'm getting.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> Alright then, here's my final list of 5. 1 of them has gotta go. Which one?
> 
> Time to Man Up
> Epic Encounter II
> Gut Check
> Anarchy in the UK
> The 100th Show


I haven't seen Time to Man Up or Gut Check but out of the three other shows I'd get Anarchy in the UK. I was really impressed by that show (in fact it's probably the most completely solid show this year aside from Better Than Our Best) and I just love the whole UK weekend those are a couple of classic shows. 

About the 100th show, Claudio vs Daniels was a good opener but nothing amazing. The 4 corner was nothing special. The Tag Title match is enjoyable but Strong/Sries have much better defences under their belts. I do not like either of the ROH World title matches they are only for storyline advancement anyways. Dempsey vs Primeau is a student match but at least Dempsey is on his way to being good. Briscoes vs Sydal/Styles I personally feel was the match of the night, reminds me of the Amazing Red/Styles vs Briscoes series from early 2003 and that's a good thing. The debate is laughable and sort of a waste of time. And if you like brawls the main event is cool, a little overhyped in my opinion but enjoyable. 100th show is better than Arena Warfare but all the other Milestone shows are much better. 100th show is decent but still lacking compared to alot of other great shows this year. Worth a freebee if you really want it, and the 3/1 sale is up but I could recommend much better.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> How do you guys feel about ROH's 100th show? How was it??


It was great. I thought the Briscoes tag was MOTN, every spot was perfect and crisp, it never got boring for a second, and has some really awesome parts. ****.

The main event was also excellent, just behind the Briscoe tag for MOTN. The warzone atmosphere was great, and the fans are great too. Everyone played their roles perfectly, and there were holy sh*t moments. ****.

The undercard was solid, and really fun.


----------



## HighFlyingHardy™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ya what R_O_H said is vantasic!


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

YEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!

PWG BOLA 2006 (all 3 nights) and Hollywood Globtrotters and ROH SOTF, MCM, MES and P:TFC all came in the mail today!

Not gonna watch them though, have to wait a couple of weeks - they're Xmas presents.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> YEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!
> 
> PWG BOLA 2006 (all 3 nights) and Hollywood Globtrotters and ROH SOTF, MCM, MES and P:TFC all came in the mail today!
> 
> Not gonna watch them though, have to wait a couple of weeks - they're Xmas presents.


Damn that's fucked up.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got FIP Strong vs Evans as well as 1PW's Know your Enemy Nights 1 & 2 and Invincible last night in the mail but I still have a few IWA shows left and NOAH's 2004 Tokyo Dome show (Kobashi vs Akiyama!!!) to watch. Looking forward to how 1pw stacks up to other promtions I'm big on.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Damn that's fucked up.


How may I ask?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I am going to be watching Better Than Our Best in a few hours. Could someone please give quick ratings?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> YEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!
> 
> PWG BOLA 2006 (all 3 nights) and Hollywood Globtrotters and ROH SOTF, MCM, MES and P:TFC all came in the mail today!
> 
> Not gonna watch them though, have to wait a couple of weeks - they're Xmas presents.


Yeah that sucks. I know what you mean, all the DVDs I ordered, I have to wait for christmas too.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DavidEFC said:


> I am going to be watching Better Than Our Best in a few hours. Could someone please give quick ratings?


Six Man Mayhem- ***
Reyes vs. Delirious- ***
Rave/Shelley/Yoshino vs. Do Fixer- ***3/4
Four Corner Survival- ***3/4
Aries/Strong vs CIMA/Doi- ****1/4
Danielson vs Storm- ****
Homicide vs Cabana- ***1/2


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DavidEFC said:


> I am going to be watching Better Than Our Best in a few hours. Could someone please give quick ratings?


6MM - ***
Delirious/Reyes - **1/2
Do Fixer vs Embassy/Yosino - ***3/4
4CS - ***3/4
Aries/Strong vs CIMA/Doi - ****1/4
Dragon/Storm - ***3/4
Cabana/Cide - ***1/4


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^ Thanks

I was hoping for at least a **** on Dragon vs Storm. Only time will tell......

Edit: I just saw Sparts reply


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I gave Storm vs Danielson a ****1/4 both men looked good in the ring together and Storm worked a nice "i'm the veteran, I know your tricks" angle into parts of the match. Simply put if you don't like technical mat based matches than it isn't for you but this is a very good match, and was my MOTN just beating out Gen Next vs CIMA/Doi.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anybody seen MXPW Lords of the Ring? It's a tag team tourney that features the Briscoes, Homicide & Low-Ki, The SAT, The Naturals, Trent Acid & Chasyn Rance, Black Market, Heartbreak Express with So Cal Val, & Modern Day Theory. Only reason I'm interested that there's a match between the Briscoes & Homicide/Low-Ki. Also Ki & Cide does the Double Stomp/Copkilla Combination on somebody.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Has anybody seen MXPW Lords of the Ring? It's a tag team tourney that features the Briscoes, Homicide & Low-Ki, The SAT, The Naturals, Trent Acid & Chasyn Rance, Black Market, Heartbreak Express with So Cal Val, & Modern Day Theory. Only reason I'm interested that there's a match between the Briscoes & Homicide/Low-Ki. Also Ki & Cide does the Double Stomp/Copkilla Combination on somebody.


Yeah I have it but I haven't seen the whole thing, it's on my list of things to watch but if i'm not mistaken the Rottweiler's absolutely kill Chasyn Rance with the sickest Cop Killa/Double Stomp in the finals.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Better Than Our Best

6MM - ***
Delirious/Reyes - **1/2
Do Fixer vs Embassy/Yosino - ***3/4
4CS - ***3/4
Aries/Strong vs CIMA/Doi - ****1/4
Dragon/Storm - ****
Cabana/Cide - ***1/2

Overall best show I've ever seen.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anybody seen the new home page on IVP Videos? It looks more professional now.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Speaking of IVPvideos.com, I just got my order from them today. Popped in Best Of Jack Evans and here is what I think so far:

*Teddy Hart vs. Jack Evans-* DUD, for the love of God skip this match. I stopped watching 10 minutes into it, awful.
*Strong/Evans vs Horiguchi/Tanisaki-* ***1/4
*Strong/Evans vs. Doi/Yoshino vs. Shisha/Vangelis-* ***3/4
*Evans vs Yoshino-* ***3/4, best Evans singles match I've ever seen


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Yeah I have it but I haven't seen the whole thing, it's on my list of things to watch but if i'm not mistaken the Rottweiler's absolutely kill Chasyn Rance with the sickest Cop Killa/Double Stomp in the finals.


that killa/stomp combo made the one at Manhatten Mayhem look like a soft blow, god Chasyn is lucky to be alive.

So Danielson vs Storm is a good match up, i have seen highlights from the match and it was all Danielson destroying poor storm. Isn't BTOB one of the best ROH shows??



> Delirious/Reyes - **1/2


as long as Delirious wins its 5 stars in my eyes, god i hate Reyes.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Any star ratings for BOLA 2006?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I did a review on BOLA 2006 a few weeks back but it was back a few pages within a day, so hoping this link works.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=299475

And hailsabin1990, Better Than Our Best is part of the ROH Wrestlemania weekend triple shot automatically making it a good show, in fact while DGC and SCOH may have the more known matches (suh as Do Fixer vs Blood Gen) but BTOB was the most solid show of the three.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> Better Than Our Best
> 
> 6MM - ***1/4
> Delirious/Reyes - **1/2
> Do Fixer vs Embassy/Yosino - ****
> 4CS - ****1/2
> Aries/Strong vs CIMA/Doi - ****3/4
> Dragon/Storm - ****
> Cabana/Cide - ****
> 
> Overall best show I've ever seen.


WHOA!!! It was a great show, but some of those ratings are out of the ball park imo. Especially The Tag match, 4cs and Embassy match


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

HONOR! Glad you're here. Have you seen Best Of Jack Evans, by any chance? There's one match on it, a 10-man-tag with a special guest referee (the heel team's manager), and the match blew me away. Not so much the wrestling, even though that was great too, but how awesome the heels were. This match made me actually go "Wow", something wrestling hasn't made me do for a few months now. It was awesome. However, it's not listed on the match listing for IVPvideos.com.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Man you sound really excited! lol

nah i havent seen it, i try not to buy american stuff of IVP. Who was in the match, i might try to track it down.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It was a Japaneese match, it was all of Evans' best Dragon Gate matches (including one of his best single matches ever IMO). 

I can only name a few of the people because, again, it's not listed under the match listing:

Evans/Sydal/Strong/Fuji/??? vs. Doi/Tanisaki/Yoshino/???/??? w/ Special Guest Referee ???

The wrestling was good, but just the heel/face interactions and everything...God, I loved that match.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Best Of Jack Evans in Japan Review:

1. *Teddy Hart vs. Jack Evans-* DUD
2. *Evans/Strong vs. Horiguchi/Tanisaki-* ***1/4
3. *Yoshino/Doi vs. Evans/Strong vs. Shisa/Vangelis-* ***1/2
4. *Yoshino vs. Evans-* ***3/4
5. *Fuji/Evans/Sydal vs. Doi/Tanisaki/Yoshino-* ***1/2
6. *Fuji/Kanda/Evans/Strong/Sydal vs. Doi/Tanisaki/Yoshino/Muscle/???-* ****
7. *CIMA/Evans/Strong vs. Boy/Yoshino/Doi-* ***1/2
8. *Horiguchi vs. Evans vs. Tozawa-* ***

*Notes:*
-Match 1 gets a DUD because it was boring as hell, no rhyme or reason to what happened, total squash, etc...it just wasn't a wrestling match. After nine minutes I turned it off, couldn't even finish it.

-Match 4 was the best Evans singles match I've ever seen. For reference, I've seen all of his ROH work, a few Japan matches, and some PWG stuff. I haven't watched Strong vs Evans from FIP yet.

-Macth 5 was one of the most fun matches I've ever seen. The pace, the different and well organized spots, the characters involved and the role thay played, just a real spectacle to watch.

-Match 6 blew me away and was obviously the best match on the disc (ironically Evans didn't have a big role). The wrestling was great, but the awesome part of the match were the face/heel interactions, everyone was just excellent and it made the match really entertaining. Loved it.

*Overall:* The DVD is ONLY $2.99! Buy this RIGHT NOW at IVPvideos.com. NOW!


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for the review. Can anybody do a review on the best of American Dragon & Brock Lesnar?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'll be watching Best Of Brock Lesnar tonight, so I'll have the review up in about 2 hours.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> I'll be watching Best Of Brock Lesnar tonight, so I'll have the review up in about 2 hours.


Cool then.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Best of American Dragon is a good buy. I don't have star ratings but there are a few excellent tag matches (mostly against the tandem of Jado & Gedo) where you see him team with men such as Curry Man (Chris Daniels) & Rocky Romero. There is a New Japan US tournament with Dragon against X Pac, (the underrated) Chad Collyer, and Rocky Romero but the sad thing is the lighting and camera work (off someones hand camera) on those three matches are horrible. The best match on the compilation was Danielson vs Koji Kanemoto (which I bought it for) at the Best of the Super Juniors 2004 tournament that doesn't dissipoint.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anybody have the best of Matt Striker: Head of the Class? It features him in matches with Chris Candido (I saw that match & it was a comedy classic), Low-Ki, Frankie Kazarian, Chris Hero, Jonny Storm, The SAT, Josh Daniels, & more. In addition his farewell from the indys to the WWE.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Best of American Dragon is a good buy. I don't have star ratings but there are a few excellent tag matches (mostly against the tandem of Jado & Gedo) where you see him team with men such as Curry Man (Chris Daniels) & Rocky Romero. There is a New Japan US tournament with Dragon against X Pac, (the underrated) Chad Collyer, and Rocky Romero but the sad thing is the lighting and camera work (off someones hand camera) on those three matches are horrible. The best match on the compilation was Danielson vs Koji Kanemoto (which I bought it for) at the Best of the Super Juniors 2004 tournament that doesn't dissipoint.


Danielson & Rocky on a team, sounds good enough for me That does sound good, but its not in english is it?? I might have to get used to that though.

Does anyone have 5 star ratings for Best Of American Super Juniors from 05??


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hailsabin do you mean the ROH best of the American Super Jrs tournament? I can pull some ratings out of my ass if you want but I haven't watched the show in quite a while (so if anyone feels the need to dispute me on why I rated something I'm doing it by memory). I know quite a few people don't like this show but i really loved it and its one of my favorites from 2005.

Danielson vs Spanky - **** 1/4 (MOTN)
Dragon Soldier B(Kendo Ka Shin) vs Matt Sydal - **
Black Tiger (Romero) vs Alex Shelly - ***1/4
James Gibson vs Roderick Strong - ***1/2
No DQ - CM Punk & Cabana vs Rave & Fast Eddie (and the rest of the Embassy) - **
Danielson vs Black Tiger - ***3/4
DSB vs Gibson - 3/4*
Tag Team Scramble - Evans/Strong vs Azriel/Dixie vs Lacey's Angels vs Dunn & Marcos - *1/4
BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal - ***
Austin Aries vs Homicide - ***3/4
Tournament Finals - **

And yeah most of the Best of AmDrag from (with the exception of the three matches with X-Pac, Collyer & Romero) are all with Japanese commentary but really is it that big of a deal. Small price to pay to see AmDrag in the ring with phenominal talent like Ultimo Dragon (wish it was against each other though), Minoru Tanaka & Koji Kanemoto if you ask me.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Hailsabin do you mean the ROH best of the American Super Jrs tournament? I can pull some ratings out of my ass if you want but I haven't watched the show in quite a while (so if anyone feels the need to dispute me on why I rated something I'm doing it by memory). I know quite a few people don't like this show but i really loved it and its one of my favorites from 2005.
> 
> Danielson vs Spanky - **** 1/4 (MOTN)
> Dragon Soldier B(Kendo Ka Shin) vs Matt Sydal - **
> Black Tiger (Romero) vs Alex Shelly - ***1/4
> James Gibson vs Roderick Strong - ***1/2
> No DQ - CM Punk & Cabana vs Rave & Fast Eddie (and the rest of the Embassy) - **
> Danielson vs Black Tiger - ***3/4
> DSB vs Gibson - 3/4*
> Tag Team Scramble - Evans/Strong vs Azriel/Dixie vs Lacey's Angels vs Dunn & Marcos - *1/4
> BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal - ***
> Austin Aries vs Homicide - ***3/4
> Tournament Finals - **
> 
> And yeah most of the Best of AmDrag from (with the exception of the three matches with X-Pac, Collyer & Romero) are all with Japanese commentary but really is it that big of a deal. Small price to pay to see AmDrag in the ring with phenominal talent like Ultimo Dragon (wish it was against each other though), Minoru Tanaka & Koji Kanemoto if you ask me.


damn that card is stacked, i only knew a few matches. Cide vs Aries for the belt should be a good one ass well as the Tag titles. Spanky/Danielson sounds good with that score, opening match the best match, geez Why are Gibson/DSB & The Scramble matches so low??

with the Japanese commentary, its not bad but i would just need to get used to it is all. It still sounds excellent though.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Dragon Soldier B was intentionally cheating getting major heat from the fans but in the case of the Gibson/DSB match, Roderick absolutely destroys Gibson's back in the 1st round (which came into effect at the next show when Gibson faced Aries for the belt which was a nice touch) so the 2nd round match was kept pretty short. Most scrambles in ROH are just card filler spotfests and I can think of one or two I actually like, doesn't help that Strong was worn down, and the rest of the guys in the match were all 150 lb jobbers, the only really good thing about the scramble was Jack Evans worked his ass off in that match.

Currently watching TPI 2004 and damn so far it's awesome, just about to finish night one have a few matches left.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Dragon Soldier B was intentionally cheating getting major heat from the fans but in the case of the Gibson/DSB match, Roderick absolutely destroys Gibson's back in the 1st round (which came into effect at the next show when Gibson faced Aries for the belt which was a nice touch) so the 2nd round match was kept pretty short. Most scrambles in ROH are just card filler spotfests and I can think of one or two I actually like, doesn't help that Strong was worn down, and the rest of the guys in the match were all 150 lb jobbers, the only really good thing about the scramble was Jack Evans worked his ass off in that match.
> 
> Currently watching TPI 2004 and damn so far it's awesome, just about to finish night one have a few matches left.


Oh got it, i guess that's how DSB won the tournament then. I am just glad you gave Evans his due, that makes it good...i do enjoy a fun spotfest though. Ring Crew Express & Azrieal are 3 dudes i like in there:agree: Thanks a lot


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> It was a Japaneese match, it was all of Evans' best Dragon Gate matches (including one of his best single matches ever IMO).
> 
> I can only name a few of the people because, again, it's not listed under the match listing:
> 
> Evans/Sydal/Strong/Fuji/??? vs. Doi/Tanisaki/Yoshino/???/??? w/ Special Guest Referee ???
> 
> The wrestling was good, but just the heel/face interactions and everything...God, I loved that match.


I saw that match about 2 weeks ago, probably one of the best DG matches I've ever seen. The muscle outlaws looked PURE badass.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone have the best of Nigel McGuinness from IVP? I was wondering if the matches are clipped or complete.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How are these shows along with the video quality.

*From IVPVIDEOS*
Best Of's 
-Benoit V.1
-Jericho V.1
-Eddie Guerrero V.2
-Jack Evans
-Jushin Liger V.2
-Low Ki V.1
-Dragon Gate 2005 V.3
Puroresu DVD Sampler. 

I'm thinking of getting 3 along with the dvd sampler. 
ANy other suggestions for Best of's?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Best Of Jack Evans is a must have, especially for only $3. Best of Low Ki V.1 is one of the best, also. I've seen most of the matches on there, and his singles matches against Styles and Spanky are both ****, awesome action.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm watching Best Of Steiner Brothers (in Japan) right now, and so far it's awesome. Steiners vs Bigelow/Vader is such a great tag team match, all the men are just huge and just destroy each other with suplexes and splashes and stuff.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok i've got 25 dollars, someone tell me a ROH or PWG show that is a must buy.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

PWG- Hollywood Globetrotters
ROH- Depends what you don't own


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Ok i've got 25 dollars, someone tell me a ROH or PWG show that is a must buy.


Unified or GBH V night 2

But you've probably already got them :$


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DavidEFC said:


> Unified or GBH V night 2
> 
> But you've probably already got them :$


No I actually don't lol, I haven't bought a ROH show since August. This is going to be a hard choice because i've heard both shows are extremely great.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Get Glory By Honor V Night 2, you'll enjoy it more than Unified.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey Spartan, have you finished the Steiner DVD if so how was it?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Ok i've got 25 dollars, someone tell me a ROH or PWG show that is a must buy.


PWG: Hollywood Globetrotters (Richards/Dragon vs. Strong/Evans is worth it)
ROH: Your chance man, you can't go wrong with the 2006 shows.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> No I actually don't lol, I haven't bought a ROH show since August. This is going to be a hard choice because i've heard both shows are extremely great.


Get GBH V Night 2. I thought that it was a spectacular show. Unified has only 3 matches that I thought were good, while almost every match on GBH is solid, plus the awesome Nigel/Marufuji and Danielson/Kent a matches.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just won another auction that features IWA-MS We're No Joke & No Blood, No Guts, No Glory. How was those shows?


----------



## iverson19

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've havent seen much of ROH and I been looking into buying some DVD's and I was was wondering if someone can give me some good suggestions into what to look into


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



iverson19 said:


> I've havent seen much of ROH and I been looking into buying some DVD's and I was was wondering if someone can give me some good suggestions into what to look into


Here's A Few:

-Wrestlemania Triple Shot Weekend (Better Than Our Best. Dragon Gate Challenge, & Supercard of Honor).
-Unified
-Glory By Honor V Night 2
-Ring of Homicide
-Final Battle 2005
-Joe vs. Punk II


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



iverson19 said:


> I've havent seen much of ROH and I been looking into buying some DVD's and I was was wondering if someone can give me some good suggestions into what to look into


Better Than Our Best
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Unified

Those are some good ones from this year.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I've havent seen much of ROH and I been looking into buying some DVD's and I was was wondering if someone can give me some good suggestions into what to look into


You can't go wrong with Manhatten Mayhem.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



iverson19 said:


> I've havent seen much of ROH and I been looking into buying some DVD's and I was was wondering if someone can give me some good suggestions into what to look into


Manhattan Mayhem
Ring of Homicide
Better Than Our Best
Supercard of Honor
Dragon Gate Challenge
Final Battle 2005
Unforgettable

I hear Unified and both nights of the GBH weekend are very good, although I've not seen them yet.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2006 Night 1*
1. Chris Sabin vs. Colt Cabana - ***
2. El Generico vs. Delirious - ***1/4
3. CIMA vs. M-Dogg 20 - ***
4. Kevin Steen vs. Matt Sydal - ***
5. Dragon Kid vs. Quicksilver - ***
6. Roderick Strong vs. Rocky Romero - ***1/2
7. Excalibur, Human Tornado, B-Boy & Homicide vs. Joey Ryan, Scott Lost, Chris Bosh & Petey Williams - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anyone seen Frontiers Of Honor 2? It was ROH, FWA, and 1PW:UK all in one show.


----------



## Julius08

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Motor City MAdness,Chi-Town Struggle,In your Face,Dragon Gate Invitational all worth It


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok so now for Christmas i have these shows for thought of getting...

*Unified
BOLA 2006 Night 1
BOLA 2006 Night 2
BOLA 2006 Night 3
Supercard Of Honor
Nowhere To Run
Better Than Our Best
At Our Best
TPI 06​*
Seeing how i know i won't be able to get them all so which 4 shows would be best to get???


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> ok so now for Christmas i have these shows for thought of getting...
> 
> *Unified
> BOLA 2006 Night 1
> BOLA 2006 Night 2
> BOLA 2006 Night 3
> Supercard Of Honor
> Nowhere To Run
> Better Than Our Best
> At Our Best
> TPI 06​*
> Seeing how i know i won't be able to get them all so which 4 shows would be best to get???


Haven't seen all of them but, definitely Better Than Our Best, Unified has two ***** matches IMO, and TPI '06 has some good ones too.

You can just get At Our Best and Nowhere To Run when a $10 ROH DVD sale rolls around. :agree:


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> Haven't seen all of them but, definitely Better Than Our Best, Unified has two ***** matches IMO, and TPI '06 has some good ones too.
> 
> You can just get At Our Best and Nowhere To Run when a $10 ROH DVD sale rolls around. :agree:


Ok so Unified is next to all of the BOLA shows for first but i just wanted to know thanks. NTR and AOB i guess can wait it you say so. BTOB, Unified and TPI, anything else guys?


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I don't want to butt in. But could anyone please tell me the best place to purchase BOLA 2006....I know the PWG site has it, but is there anywhere else that sell it.

Thank You


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Claymore said:


> I don't want to butt in. But could anyone please tell me the best place to purchase BOLA 2006....I know the PWG site has it, but is there anywhere else that sell it.
> 
> Thank You


Highspots.com


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> ok so now for Christmas i have these shows for thought of getting...
> 
> *Unified
> BOLA 2006 Night 1
> BOLA 2006 Night 2
> BOLA 2006 Night 3
> Supercard Of Honor
> Nowhere To Run
> Better Than Our Best
> At Our Best
> TPI 06​*
> Seeing how i know i won't be able to get them all so which 4 shows would be best to get???


I know your like the Messiah of PWG but to be honest with you sabin I just finished watching TPI 2004 and that was a little bit better than TPI 2006 and both we're better than BOLA 2006 IMO (all we're good though so ultimately it's a tough choice). I do think you should get Unified, SCOH, Nowhere to Run for sure and BTOB would be a good pick. I'm a little torn on At Our Best because on the one hand it has one of my absolute favorite ROH matches ever in Samoa Joe vs Jay Briscoe in the cage, and the AJ Styles vs CM Punk match was good as well but the rest of the show is only decent. If you can find either of the two matches to download I recommend taking that course as opposed to buying the show. 

My recommendation comes down to this
TPI 2004
ROH Unified
ROH Supercard of Honor
(if you don't have either of these get one over your other pics)
ROH Glory By Honor V: Night Two
ROH Anarchy in the UK

Hope that helps dude.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

hailsabin1990, I'm looking for you(or anyone else.) Anyway, how are these PWG DVDs:

Cruisin For A Bruisin
Beyond The Thunderdome
Hollywood Globetrotters


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Cruisin' for a Brusin' was a pretty good show. Starts off with a great technical match between Hero & Claudio and is a pretty solid show all the way through. The main event between Cape Fear(El Generico & Quicksilver) vs Super Dragon & Davey Richards is one of the better tag title matches i've seen out of PWG (and concitering as long as Ryan's horribly booked title reign continues, the PWG Championship doesn't matter much, so it nice to see the tag titles get deserved attention) even if it does run a tad longer than needed. Cruisin is one of the better PWG shows i've seen.

Haven't seen the other two but Hollywood Globetrotters is said to have a awesome main event.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> *PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2006 Night 1*
> 1. Chris Sabin vs. Colt Cabana - ***
> 2. El Generico vs. Delirious - ***1/4
> 3. CIMA vs. M-Dogg 20 - ***
> 4. Kevin Steen vs. Matt Sydal - ***
> 5. Dragon Kid vs. Quicksilver - ***
> 6. Roderick Strong vs. Rocky Romero - ***1/2
> 7. Excalibur, Human Tornado, B-Boy & Homicide vs. Joey Ryan, Scott Lost, Chris Bosh & Petey Williams - ***1/2
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/4


Everyone has been giving Romero/Strong ****+. What didn't it have for you to give it that rating?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Everyone has been giving Romero/Strong ****+. What didn't it have for you to give it that rating?


People have been giving that match 4 stars? Wow. For one thing the crowd was absolutely dead pretty much for this match and the entire night itself. Secondly, outside of both men striking each other repeatedly I couldn't get into the match that much. However, the back breakers Strong busted out were pretty cool.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> People have been giving that match 4 stars? Wow. For one thing the crowd was absolutely dead pretty much for this match and the entire night itself. *Secondly, outside of both men striking each other repeatedly I couldn't get into the match that much*. However, the back breakers Strong busted out were pretty cool.


And that's exactly why people have been giving it a high rating, the only thing I've heard about the match is how the guys beat the crap out of each other and it's stiff as hell.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> And that's exactly why people have been giving it a high rating, the only thing I've heard about the match is how the guys beat the crap out of each other and it's stiff as hell.


It's not incredibly stiff. On a stiffness scale of 1-10 I'd rated it about 5-6.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well, then people are just morons.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Well, then people are just morons.


Also, Romero didn't strike a lot. All he did was throw a few kicks. Strong chopped him several times but I've seen Strong chopped people harder.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I thought that Strong/Romero match was the best BOLA match all tournament, Then again I am a huge fan of Romero's style and I thought they pulled out a match up out of each other with the psychology that Romero had to use his finesse to get around Roddy's power and strikes. And as for the crowd I personally thought the crowd was fairly lackluster on all of night one not only in that match. I gave it **** to ****1/4 myself but ***3/4 is a fair enough rating.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well, I haven't seen it so I can't really comment...hoping to solve that problem around Christmas time.

Also, any ratings on TPI04? I only hear amazing things about the tournament.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Well, I haven't seen it so I can't really comment...hoping to solve that problem around Christmas time.
> 
> Also, any ratings on TPI04? I only hear amazing things about the tournament.


Haven't watched TPI 04 in awhile but much like TPI 06 there wasn't a match I rated lower than ***.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I want to watch some good wrestling, I'm so bored and don't know what to watch.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Mt TPI 2004 Ratings

Night 1:
Lacey vs Mercedes Martinez - **3/4
Matt Sydal vs Sal Rinauro - ***
"Spyder" Nate Webb vs Hallowicked - **3/4
Chris Sabin vs Rainman - **3/4
CM Punk vs Austin Aries - ****1/4
Danny Daniels vs Todd Sexton - **3/4
Delirious vs Jimmy Jacobs (LH Title Ladder Match) - ***1/2
Chris Hero vs Mike Quackenbush - ****
Jimmy Rave vs AJ Styles - ***1/2
Samoa Joe vs Roderick Strong ***3/4
Claudio Castignoli vs Nigel McGuinness - ***1/4
Alex Shelley vs "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson - ***3/4
Super Dragon vs Arik Cannon - ***1/2
Petey Williams vs BJ Whitmer - ***

Night 2:
CJ McManus vs Thunderbolt vs Billy McNeil - *3/4
Jimmy Jacobs vs Sal Rinauro (LH Title) - **
Ian Rotten vs Steve Stone - ** (aftermath was cool though)
Danny Daniels vs Rainman - ***
Samoa Joe vs Nigel McGuinness - ***1/2
Larry Sweeney, Hallowicked, Jigsaw vs Trik Davis, Gran Akuma, Icarus - ***
AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal - ***1/2
Mercedes Martinez vs Rain vs Lacey vs Daizee Haze vs Mickie Knuckles vs MsChif - **3/4
Petey Williams vs Arik Cannon - ***
"Spyder" Nate Webb vs Mike Quackenbush - ***
CM Punk vs Bryan Danielson - ***3/4
Iceberg & Tank vs Wild Cards vs Brad Bradley & Ryan Boz - **
Samoa Joe vs Rainman - *3/4
Arik Cannon vs AJ Styles - ***
Bryan Danielson vs Mike Quackenbush - ***1/2
Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries vs Todd Sexton vs Jimmy Rave vs Alex Shelley vs BJ Whitmer vs Claudio Castignoli - **1/2
AJ Styles vs Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe - ***3/4


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My New Order:

Weekend of Champions Night 2
Best of the Rottweilers: Let the Gates of Hell Open


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Star ratings on Time To Man Up or In Your Face anyone?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> Star ratings on Time To Man Up or In Your Face anyone?


*In Your Face*
Briscoes vs Keenan/Blade- **3/4
Rave vs Richards- ***1/4
Aries/Strong vs Cabana/McGuinness- ***1/4
Jacobs vs Whitmer- ***1/4
Hagadorn vs Franklin- *
Pearce vs Castagnoli- **1/2
Homicide vs Hero- ***1/2
Danielson vs Joe vs KENTA- ****

*Time To Man Up*
Danielson vs Evans- ***
Daniels/Sydal vs Irish Airborne- ***1/4
Cabana vs Claudio- **3/4
Ultimate Endurance- ***1/4
McGuinness vs Delirious- ***1/2
Briscoes vs KENTA/Davey- ****
Joe vs Styles- ***1/4


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> I want to watch some good wrestling, I'm so bored and don't know what to watch.


I believe Viscera vs Gene Snitsky from Heat a few months back was a good match, you should try and find it.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DavidEFC said:


> I believe Viscera vs Gene Snitsky from Heat a few months back was a good match, you should try and find it.


:lmao Oh man, I haven't seen that yet. I better check that out. :lmao
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyway, what are some really good/the best PWG shows??


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DavidEFC said:


> I believe Viscera vs Gene Snitsky from Heat a few months back was a good match, you should try and find it.


Yeah. I suppose their will be no 5 minute headlocks in the match at least. 

With that in mind I think I'm going to go watch Danielson/Cabana 2 out of 3 falls match. Which is better his match with Cabana or McGuiness from that weekend.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Mt TPI 2004 Ratings
> 
> Night 1:
> Lacey vs Mercedes Martinez - **3/4
> Matt Sydal vs Sal Rinauro - ***
> "Spyder" Nate Webb vs Hallowicked - **3/4
> Chris Sabin vs Rainman - **3/4
> CM Punk vs Austin Aries - ****1/4
> Danny Daniels vs Todd Sexton - **3/4
> Delirious vs Jimmy Jacobs (LH Title Ladder Match) - ***1/2
> Chris Hero vs Mike Quackenbush - ****
> Jimmy Rave vs AJ Styles - ***1/2
> Samoa Joe vs Roderick Strong ***3/4
> Claudio Castignoli vs Nigel McGuinness - ***1/4
> Alex Shelley vs "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson - ***3/4
> Super Dragon vs Arik Cannon - ***1/2
> Petey Williams vs BJ Whitmer - ***
> 
> Night 2:
> CJ McManus vs Thunderbolt vs Billy McNeil - *3/4
> Jimmy Jacobs vs Sal Rinauro (LH Title) - **
> Ian Rotten vs Steve Stone - ** (aftermath was cool though)
> Danny Daniels vs Rainman - ***
> Samoa Joe vs Nigel McGuinness - ***1/2
> Larry Sweeney, Hallowicked, Jigsaw vs Trik Davis, Gran Akuma, Icarus - ***
> AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal - ***1/2
> Mercedes Martinez vs Rain vs Lacey vs Daizee Haze vs Mickie Knuckles vs MsChif - **3/4
> Petey Williams vs Arik Cannon - ***
> "Spyder" Nate Webb vs Mike Quackenbush - ***
> CM Punk vs Bryan Danielson - ***3/4
> Iceberg & Tank vs Wild Cards vs Brad Bradley & Ryan Boz - **
> Samoa Joe vs Rainman - *3/4
> Arik Cannon vs AJ Styles - ***
> Bryan Danielson vs Mike Quackenbush - ***1/2
> Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries vs Todd Sexton vs Jimmy Rave vs Alex Shelley vs BJ Whitmer vs Claudio Castignoli - **1/2
> AJ Styles vs Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe - ***3/4


God damn those shows are stacked, is that show better than TPI 06?? It seems that it could be.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> Yeah. I suppose their will be no 5 minute headlocks in the match at least.
> 
> With that in mind I think I'm going to go watch Danielson/Cabana 2 out of 3 falls match. Which is better his match with Cabana or McGuiness from that weekend.


Hold the phone. You're back on the ROH bandwagon?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Hold the phone. You're back on the ROH bandwagon?


I know, it's getting freakin' ridiculous. Do you like ROH or do you not like ROH? You keep jumping to opposite sides of the spectrum...the product isn't changing, so really, your opinion shouldn't be, either.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i just downloaded and watched Misawa VS Marafuji and i was very underwhelmed.

Dont get me wrong, it was a fine match with good storytelling points, and Misawa bumped like an idiot and the crowd was hot, but there were serious lapses in the selling and psychology. 

Still, it came together rather well and is worth around ***3/4


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> I know, it's getting freakin' ridiculous. Do you like ROH or do you not like ROH? You keep jumping to opposite sides of the spectrum...the product isn't changing, so really, your opinion shouldn't be, either.


Shut the fuck up? Who died and made you king? I have to say out of everybody in this thread you seem to be the least knowledgable and a complete dick. Why should you take interest in whether I like something or not?

As for ROH, I still watch it and seening I'm getting tickets for the show in England I figured I might aswell keep an interest.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> Shut the fuck up? Who died and made you king? I have to say out of everybody in this thread you seem to be the least knowledgable and a complete dick. Why should you take interest in whether I like something or not?
> 
> As for ROH, I still watch it and seening I'm getting tickets for the show in England I figured I might aswell keep an interest.


Yeah, I know nothing about wrestling or anything like that AND I'm an asshole, can't believe you caught me.

Come back in 7 days with a better attitude. And no, the warning isn't because you disagreed with me, Honor disagrees with me all the time, it's the fact that you're a moron and I didn't appreciate the insults/flaming, which is breaking a rule...just like rejoining


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> Shut the fuck up? Who died and made you king? I have to say out of everybody in this thread you seem to be the least knowledgable and a complete dick. Why should you take interest in whether I like something or not?
> 
> As for ROH, I still watch it and seening I'm getting tickets for the show in England I figured I might aswell keep an interest.


OWNED SPAR OWNED!!  lol jk

But yeah, this guy needs to make up his mind. Having interest and then loosing it a little is fine, but to go from loving roh to completely bashing everything it does and back again is completly different.

I love how people on these forums take a difference of opinion and turn it into something personal, when differing opinions is what makes forums forums.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> *In Your Face*
> Briscoes vs Keenan/Blade- **3/4
> Rave vs Richards- ***1/4
> Aries/Strong vs Cabana/McGuinness- ***1/4
> Jacobs vs Whitmer- ***1/4
> Hagadorn vs Franklin- *
> Pearce vs Castagnoli- **1/2
> Homicide vs Hero- ***1/2
> Danielson vs Joe vs KENTA- ****
> 
> *Time To Man Up*
> Danielson vs Evans- ***
> Daniels/Sydal vs Irish Airborne- ***1/4
> Cabana vs Claudio- **3/4
> Ultimate Endurance- ***1/4
> McGuinness vs Delirious- ***1/2
> Briscoes vs KENTA/Davey- ****
> Joe vs Styles- ***1/4


Thanks Spart. I think I'll pass on In Your Face seem I have seen the Main Event and Rave/Richards. Time To Man Up actually looks like a solid all round show so I might just give the whole show a look.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone have the star rating on Unforgettable & Weekend of Champions Night 2?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Quick Star Rating: RF Video Year In Review 2005 Vol. 1 & 2:

Vol 2:

Petey Williams vs. Puma: ***1/4

Homicide vs. Trent Acid: ***1/2

Josh Daniels vs. Mike Tobin: **3/4

Homicide vs. Jay Lethal: ***1/4

James Gibson vs. Ace Steel: ***

Jay Lethal vs. Josh Daniels: ***

John Walters vs. Xavier vs. Mike Kruel vs. Andrew Ryker vs. Scotty Charmisa: ***

Triple X vs. America's Most Wanted: ***1/4

Chris Candido vs. Matt Striker: **3/4 (Entertainment wise: ****1/2)
-----------------------------------------------------------

Vol.1:

Homicide vs. Trent Acid: ***1/4

Petey Williams vs. Alex Shelley: ***1/2

AJ Styles & Amazing Red vs. Sonny Siaki & Homicide (Special Referee: Dusty Rhodes): ***1/4

Christopher Daniels vs. Elix Skipper vs. Slyck Wagner Brown: **3/4

Ropes From the Roof Elimination Match: Jack Evans vs. Homicide vs. Ash Samuels vs. Deranged vs. Jay Lethal vs. Elix Skipper vs. Devon Moore vs. Dixie vs. Trent Acid vs. Drew Blood: ***

Ultimo Dragon & Amazing Red vs. Josh Daniels & Quiet Storm: ***

Frankie Kazarian vs. Elix Skipper: ***1/4

Alex Shelley vs. Andrew Ryker: **3/4

Briscoe Brothers vs. The SAT vs. All Money is Legal: ****

Abyss vs. Mana: **3/4

Rhino vs. Homicide: ***


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just watched Joe vs. Kobashi over and gave star ratings....

*ROH Joe vs. Kobashi*

_Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli **1/4
Matt Sydal vs. Chris Daniels vs. Azriel ***1/2
Whitmer/Jacobs vs. Mamaluke/Rinauro ***
Nigel McGuiness vs. Jay Lethal **1/2
Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave ***1/4
Ricky Reyes vs. Pelle Primeau ¼*
James Gibson vs. Jimmy Yang ***1/4
Homicide vs. Jack Evans **3/4
Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi *****_


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

 - about Romero/Strong - not looking foward to it as much as I was.

Daniel_B. - I though Dragon/Mcguinnes 2/3 falls was better than Dragon/Cabana 2/3 falls.


----------



## bign

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

does anyone know whats on xpw after the fall like matchs and stuff


----------



## Ste

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Here is a synopsis i found:
In 1999, XPW burst onto the wrestling scene as a West Coast version of the East Coast?s ECW. A real life bitter rivalary between the two companies quickly escalated when ECW stars began to jump ship. Nearly EVERY MAJOR NAME in the history of ECW appeared in XPW including Terry Funk, Sabu, Shane Douglas, Raven, Sandman, Justin Credible, New Jack, Joey Styles, Chris Candido, Tammy Sytch, The Public Enemy, The Pitbulls, Big Dick Dudley, Axl Rotten, Ian Rotten, Little Guido, Chris Hamrick, Tracy Smothers, Jerry Lynn, Vic Grimes, Konnan, Psychosis, Kronus, and many more! This incredible 6 hour collection features the XPW debuts of all of these major superstars and many more. Many of these matches have NEVER BEEN RELEASED ON DVD and some were NEVER EVEN AIRED ON TELEVISION. Your wrestling collection just won?t be complete wtihout seeing what happened AFTER THE FALL!
Enjoy!


----------



## bign

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok thanks


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can I get some ratings for Punk: The Final Chapter please?

How was Glory By Honor V Night One also after a few people got to watch the DVD.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> Can I get some ratings for Punk: The Final Chapter please?
> 
> How was Glory By Honor V Night One also after a few people got to watch the DVD.


Punk The Final Chapter

4CS - **3/4
Collyer/Ace - ** (Ace has massive amount of blood loss)
Aries/Rave - ***1/4
Joe/Lethal vs. Rott - **** (awesome post match brawl)
BJ/Jimmy vs. Gibson/Spank - ***3/4
Matt/Strong - ***3/4
Punk/Cabana - ***3/4

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I haven't seen the whole show, but...

Aries/Davey - ***1/2
Joe/Roddy - ****1/4


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Can I get some ratings for Punk: The Final Chapter please?
> 
> How was Glory By Honor V Night One also after a few people got to watch the DVD.


*Punk:The Final Chapter*
Nigel McGuinness/Delirious/Alex Shelley/Matt Sydal - ***
Chad Collyer/Ace Steel- **1/2
Austin Aries/Jimmy Rave - ***
Jay Lethal/Samoa Joe vs Homicide/Low Ki ****1/2 (The post match stuff helps the rating a lot)
Whitmer/Jimmy Jacobs vs Spanky/James Gibson ***1/4
Strong/Matt Hardy ***1/2
Colt Cabana/Punk - ****

Glory by Honor night 2 is a good show the double main event matches are both very good matches although the undercard was kind of weak it starts to pick up after Nigel/Daniels though. I would pick this show up for Brisoes/Fuji and KENTA and Joe/Strong alone.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have Strong/Joe ready to download but can't find Briscoes/Kentafugi as of yet. What do you guys rate that match, important enough to get the whole show for?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I have Strong/Joe ready to download but can't find Briscoes/Kentafugi as of yet. What do you guys rate that match, important enough to get the whole show for?


Joe/Strong ****1/4 and Briscoes/Fuji/KENTA at **** I think this show get's a bad wrap because of Night 2 but overall it solid not the best but also not the worst like I've heard from many.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think I'll pass on it and just download Joe vs. Strong. 

Thanks for the help Homi. Rep added to both you and Jack Evans 187.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I think I'll pass on it and just download Joe vs. Strong.
> 
> Thanks for the help Homi. Rep added.


No problem.

I was looking on Best Buy.com and I saw that they had FIP The Usual Suspects how is this show? I've heard mixed reactions about it.


----------



## Fodgie

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hi I live in the UK. I was wondering if it is possible for me to buy dvds from rohwrestling.com? if so how much are they usually in pounds and how much is the postage and package to the UK? 

Thanks if anyone can help


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Fodgie said:


> Hi I live in the UK. I was wondering if it is possible for me to buy dvds from rohwrestling.com?
> 
> Thanks if anyone can help


Yes you can order from their website.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

use XE.com to convert form $ to £ postage is $7.00 for the first item and $2.50 for every extra item.


----------



## Fodgie

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for replying. So if anyone from the UK has ordered from the site can the tell me of costs and p+p?

EDIT: Thanks posted this and never noticed above post. thanks
Also what is the best "Best of Cm Punk" dvd to buy?


----------



## CMAngle33

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ah, I finally finished my first DVD review. It's probably been reviewed a bunch of times but here's my opinion of Better Than Our Best.

*RoH Better Than Our Best:*

_Six Man Mayhem - ** ¼
Delirious vs Ricky Reyes - ** ¾
Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley & Masalo Yoshino vs Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito - ****
Four Corner Survival: - *** ¼
Roderick Strong & Austin Aries vs Blood Generation - ****
Bryan Danielson vs Lance Storm - **** ½
Homicide vs Colt Cabana - *** ¾

*Overall:* *** ½_

Lemme know if my grades are accurate, I'm new to reviewing shows.

And to help Fodgie, I'm not sure about the CM Punk DVDs but if you're looking for some full shows and don't mind them on VHS they check out the VHS section too. Shows are $3 and $8. Plus RoH is having a 15 percent off sale so be sure to take advantage of that. And since you live in England I would check out tickets to their upcoming UK show.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
I think they are fairly in the ballpark.

I think you overrated the Embassy match and the Danielson match slightly, but yeah, nothing major.

I rated the main event around **3/4 - *** as well. Match didnt do it for me.

Give reasons for your ratings though, because without reasoning, its just snowflakes


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I think they are fairly in the ballpark.
> 
> I think you overrated the Embassy match and the Danielson match slightly, but yeah, nothing major.
> 
> I rated the main event around **3/4 - *** as well. Match didnt do it for me.
> 
> Give reasons for your ratings though, because without reasoning, its just snowflakes


so you felt the Colt/Cide match up was weak?? Isn't that the match with the Chair riot and colt superplexes Cide onto them, or is that another match in their fued??


----------



## CMAngle33

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I think they are fairly in the ballpark.
> 
> I think you overrated the Embassy match and the Danielson match slightly, but yeah, nothing major.
> 
> I rated the main event around **3/4 - *** as well. Match didnt do it for me.
> 
> Give reasons for your ratings though, because without reasoning, its just snowflakes


Looking back, The Embassy match was slightly spotty, but I loved every second of it. The Danielson match was without a doubt great but you're right about it being a little over-rated. **** - **** 1/4 would have been better.

Alright, next time I'll write a little about what was good and bad about each match.

Thanks for recommending the DVD and thanks for your feedback.

And hailsabin1990 it was their match with the chair toss and Suplexlex. One part I really didn't like was when Homicide overshot a dive to the outside and landed in the crowd on this older woman who couldn't move out of the way. She found it a little funny but she could have been killed.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^6
Nah thats the right one.

I still didnt think it was a great match though, not bad either.

There were major lapses in selling and storytelling, although the extreme strongpoint of the match (And one of the great moments in recent ROH) was Colt going for the pin and yelling out "Please Please". Great stuff


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



TheAngle33 said:


> Looking back, The Embassy match was slightly spotty, but I loved every second of it. The Danielson match was without a doubt great but you're right about it being a little over-rated. **** - **** 1/4 would have been better.
> 
> Alright, next time I'll write a little about what was good and bad about each match.
> 
> Thanks for recommending the DVD and thanks for your feedback.
> 
> And hailsabin1990 it was their match with the chair toss and Suplexlex. One part I really didn't like was when Homicide overshot a dive to the outside and landed in the crowd on this older women who couldn't move out of the way. She found it a little funny but she could have been killed.


thanks man, feel bad for the women though. I might mark for the match a bit more as i mark big for Cide/Colt. once again thanks.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anyone got an opinion on "Suffocation"? I know nobody probibly has it yet but was anyone at the show that could let me know what it was like.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ I haven't seen the show but for what I've heard, the show is very passable. Those are only the opinions of quite a few posters on the ROH boards though, I actually expected it to be atleast a solid show.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Any ratings for BOLA 2005 would be appreciated. Also how long are both nights of TPI 2005 in total?


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

DO NOT sleep on GBHV Night One. i don't have a full show ratings, but I had Davey-Aries at ****, its an excellent, stiff, juniors style match. I think the fact they couldn't do flying moves improved it. Then I had the crazy, strong style Joe-Strong at ****1/4, and the amazing, fast paced main event at ****1/2, and that match could end up in your 2006 Top 10. Nigel-Daniels is also excellent, about ***1/2. Really one of the better shows this year.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> Any ratings for BOLA 2005 would be appreciated. Also how long are both nights of TPI 2005 in total?


Hook Bomberry, Topgun Talwar & Human Tornado vs. Exacalibur, Disco Machine, Chris Sabin: **3/4

Rocky Romero vs. Frankie Kazarian (Round 1): ***3/4

Quicksilver vs. Davey Richards (Round 1): ***1/2

James Gibson vs. Joey Ryan (Round 1): ***

Chris Bosh vs. El Generico (Round 1): ***1/2-***3/4

American Dragon vs. Ricky Reyes (Round 1): ***

Christopher Daniels vs. Scott Lost (Round 1) ***1/4

AJ Styles vs. Jack Evans (Round 1) ***1/4

Kevin Steen vs. Super Dragon (Round 1) ***

Disc 2

Chris Sabin, Hook Bomberry & TJ "Puma" Perkins vs. Excalibur, Ronin & Disco Machine: **3/4

Quicksilver vs. Rocky Romero (Round 2): ***1/2

Chris Bosh vs. James Gibson (Round 2): ***1/4

American Dragon vs. Christopher Daniels (Round 2): ***1/2

AJ Styles vs. Kevin Steen (Round 2): ***1/4

Samoa Joe & NOSAWA vs. Top Gun Talwar & Kikutaro: **1/2 (Very Funny)

Chris Bosh vs. Quicksilver (Semi-Final): ***3/4

AJ Styles vs. American Dragon (Semi-Final): ***1/2

Super Dragon, Jack Evans, El Generico & Frankie Kazarian vs. Ricky Reyes, Davey Richards, Joey Ryan & Scott Lost: ****1/4

Chris Bosh vs. AJ Styles (Finals): ***-***1/4
-----------------------------------------------------------

This was one of my top 5 favorite tourneys ever.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just made a pretty big order off of Highspots

NOAH Autumn Navigation 2006
Eddie Guerrero in Japan
TNA Destination X 2006
UWF-TNA Capital Punishment 
Best of Jinsei Shinzaki 
Best of The Steiners in Japan
Vader in Japan 
Taka Michinoku Compilation


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey Homicide did your copy of the new punk best of arrive yet and still interested to find out whats on it


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Hey Homicide did your copy of the new punk best of arrive yet and still interested to find out whats on it


Not yet I just ordered that last week but I'll let you know how it is when I finally get it.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok i finally got money in the mail today, 100 bucks..lucky me

So ok, i know i have been asking for advice on what to get for a while but now i have been looking over some other shows and have a few questions on some ROH dvds.

Does anyone have ***** ratings on....

3rd Anniversary Celebration Nights 1, 2 & 3.
Sign Of Disonor
Escape From New York
Glory By Honor V Nights 1 & 2
Survival Of The Fittest 2005 & 2006
Dragon's Gate Challenge
Supercard Of Honor
At Our Best
Better Than Our Best
War Of The Wire II
Death Before Dishonor I & V
The 100th Show
Destiny
How We Roll
Ring Of Homicide
Throwndown 
Fight Of The Century
Time To Man Up

I know its a lot but if anyone has any 5 star ratings for those shows it would help, any show is fine.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> ok i finally got money in the mail today, 100 bucks..lucky me
> 
> So ok, i know i have been asking for advice on what to get for a while but now i have been looking over some other shows and have a few questions on some ROH dvds.
> 
> Does anyone have ***** ratings on....
> 
> 3rd Anniversary Celebration Nights 1, 2 & 3.
> Sign Of Disonor
> Escape From New York
> Glory By Honor V Nights 1 & 2
> Survival Of The Fittest 2005 & 2006
> Dragon's Gate Challenge
> Supercard Of Honor
> At Our Best
> Better Than Our Best
> War Of The Wire II
> Death Before Dishonor I & V
> The 100th Show
> Destiny
> How We Roll
> Ring Of Homicide
> Throwndown
> Fight Of The Century
> Time To Man Up
> 
> I know its a lot but if anyone has any 5 star ratings for those shows it would help, any show is fine.


Do Fixer/Blood Gen from Supercard was ***** and the ME was pretty close. GBH Night 2's ME was ***** as well.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



WCW4lyfe said:


> Do Fixer/Blood Gen from Supercard was ***** and the ME was pretty close. GBH Night 2's ME was ***** as well.


cool, i gave Do Fixer/Blood Gen ***** but that is all i saw, thanks.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Once I get all my Christmas money I think I'll buy Goldenboy's best of AJPW in the 90s. I'll tell you guys how it is even though we all know it will be awesome.


----------



## {AfroJoel.™}

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I apoligise for such an off-topic question, but if figured you guys would be the people to ask.

When was the '101 Reasons Not To Be A Pro Wrestler' documentary made?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



{AfroJoel.™} said:


> I apoligise for such an off-topic question, but if figured you guys would be the people to ask.
> 
> When was the '101 Reasons Not To Be A Pro Wrestler' documentary made?


I think 2004. Don't watch it/buy it/etc, though, because it sucks. Bad.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
Yes yes it does. Its not even worth a download


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm not at my computer, where I have full reviews, but here is what i remember...

Glory By Honor Night I
RCE vs. Students DUD
KOW vs. RCE *
4CS **
Daniels vs. nigel ***1/2
Davey vs. Aries ****
Delirious vs. Hagadorn *1/2
Joe vs. Strong ****1/4
Briscoes vs. KENTAfuji ****1/2

Night Two
Davey vs. jack ***1/4
Colt vs. Jacobs vs. Daniels **
Joe and Cide vs. Briscoes ***1/2
Kings vs. Aries and Strong ****1/4
Nigel vs. Naomichi ****3/4
Dragon vs. KENTA *****

SOTF 2006
Davey vs. Sydal ***1/4
Delirious vs. Rave **1/4
Daniels vs. aries **81/4
Cide/Roddy vs. briscoes ***1/2
Joe vs. Dragon ***3/4
KOW vs. Angels **1/2
Finals ****1/4

DGC I just got in, heres what I've seen...
Cide vs. Cabana *
Whitmer vs. jacobs ****1/4
Styles and Sydal vs. Do Fixer ***3/4
Gennext vs. BloodGen ****1/2
Joe vs. Daniels ****1/4


DBD IV
Delirious vs. Delay *1/2
Embassy vs. Cabana and lethal **3/4
Nigel vs. Srong ***1/2
Briscoes vs. Irish ***1/2
Styles vs. Richards ***1/4
Dragon vs. Sonjay ***1/2
Cage of Death *****

100th Show
Daniels vs. Claudio ***1/4
4CS ***
Aries and Strong vs. Rottweilers **1/2
Dragon vs. Cabana *
Dragon vs. Delirious ***3/4
Styles and Sydal vs. briscoes ***3/4
ROH vs. CZW ****1/2


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Holy cow, 5 stars for Cage of Death? **** at the most


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Honor - Not even that (****) for me. Some major lapses in it. Eg. pinning Nate Webb.

____________________________________________________________

MBL - 

RCE vs Students - *
RCE vs KOW - *1/2
4CS - **
Daniels/Nigel - ***1/2
Aries/Richards - ***3/4
Delirious/Hagadorn - 3/4*
Strong/Joe - ****1/4
Briscoes/MaruKENTA - I gave it ****1/2 on first watch, but upon rewatching it gets ******

Great show, it was fun and I enjoyed it, worth a purchase.

____________________________________________________________

Fodgie - I used to buy off ebay.co.uk but now I just go rohwrestling.com. They ship to the UK fine and quick, but it's expensive - say £7 for 3 items. I use a convertor to find what the price is in pounds.

It's 7.50 for one item, then 2.50 for each additional - it's best to get big orders.

____________________________________________________________

TheAngle33 - I wouldnt really call that "reviewing", you're just listing star ratings. 

Say what heppens in the match (play-by-play) if you want, but do talk about why you gave it a high/low rating, how it was good/bad.

____________________________________________________________

Hailsabin1990 - yeah that is the chair riot match. I also didnt like it that much - ***1/4 - I didnt mind too much about the psycology, it was just really sloppy and had some pointless parts (eg. the barbwire board)

____________________________________________________________

Thisskateboarding - I havent seen it, and I dont plan too. Although I've heard some great stuff about Sydal/Delirous and Richards/Jay Briscoe - it's probably worth downloading those.

____________________________________________________________

Hailsabin1990 - The only ***** match on that list (IMO) is KENTA/Dragon from Glory By Honor V Night 2.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Holy cow, 5 stars for Cage of Death? **** at the most



Yes, I have it at *****, and that is an opinion I will defend to the end. When I look at that match, it is non-stop action for 40 minutes, brutal bumps, and amazing storytelling. Dragon coming out to end the war he started, then showing he was always in for himself, not ROH. BJ fighting through the punishment he took for 7 months to defend himself. Cide coming around and defending ROH. Kingston backing up a promo he cut 6 months earlier to defend CZW, just like he said he would. Webb bumping like it was his last match. And the entire post match angle, which wound up the high point of the Cide-Cornette angle. When I look at it, I see an extension and improvement on two other matches I gave *****, Wargames from 1991 and 1992. So yes, I do believe *****, and I cannot fathom giving it anything else. Also, I'll note ROH has 25-30% off everything right now. I'm going to pick up Suffocation because that show really appeals to my tastes, and if I get paid tonight I might make an order of some cheap stuff too.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I truly think that Ring Of Homicide is one of the BEST Ring Of Honor shows, ever. First off, every match was good, even the ROHvideos squash match was fun to watch. But the best part of the show was that EVERY match was different. Some shows (Motor City Madness especially) has each match follow the same exact ROH formula. Mat wrestling for the first 10 minutes, pick things up with more intense and heated moved, full-blown action in the final minutes, someone wins. That's how a lot of the midcard matches work, but with Ring Of Homicide, it was different. A comedy, a hardcore brawl, a tag team title match, a technical masterpiece/underdog match, a pure rules match, a midcard feud match, etc...something for everyone, no matter what type of wrestling fan.

Basically, I'm putting Ring Of Homicide over as a show that EVERYONE should own, especially if you want to get into ROH. Really a great sampler as it provides every type of match type you can experience in ROH, and does it well.

Cabana vs Kikitaro- ***1/2 (hilarious)*
Rave vs Yang- **1/2 *(decent, too much stalling)*
Homicide/Reyes vs Dunn/Marcos- ** *(fun squash)*
McGuinness vs Lethal- ***1/2 *(good pure rules match)*
Danielson vs Delirious- ****1/2 *(best underdog match I've ever seen)*
Daniels vs Sydal- ***1/2 *(continues their match series nicely)*
Aries/Strong vs Briscoe Brothers- ***3/4
Homicide vs Necro Butcher- **** *(insane brawl and chair riot!)*
McGuinness


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I don't know about best ever, but it is certainly very good. But ya, it has a large difference in styles, but so do many shows, and there are certainly ones with, in my opinion, higher match quality. Look at, say, GBH N2, which featured a fast paced tag, a more old school tag title match, a NOAH style match that is a MOTYC, and an amazing main that is my MOTY. And those last three matches, IMO, were better than anything on RoH. There are other shows, but that was just off the top of my head. So yes, I agree it was very good, but I think great is pushing it.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sure GBH had better match quality overall, so did Manhattan Mayhem, Nowhere To Run, Unified, AITUK, etc...but they didn't have such the range of match types and have them done so well like RoH did. Maybe not one of the best shows ever, but definitely one of the best DVDs to get to sample ROH.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

See that's where I disagree with you again. Manhatten Mayhem is the DEFINITION of a range of match types and totally outclasses RoH in that regard. You have a Euro style comedy/chain match, a Japanese juniors style, fun opening tag, fast paced ROH style tag title match, epic ROH title match that will show you what to expect in mains, one of the best Pure matches ever, a blood feud match, and a crazy main event brawl. It also features most main stars. That, IMO, is the perfet intro to ROH.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> See that's where I disagree with you again. Manhatten Mayhem is the DEFINITION of a range of match types and totally outclasses RoH in that regard. You have a Euro style comedy/chain match, a Japanese juniors style, fun opening tag, fast paced ROH style tag title match, epic ROH title match that will show you what to expect in mains, one of the best Pure matches ever, a blood feud match, and a crazy main event brawl. It also features most main stars. That, IMO, is the perfet intro to ROH.


Hmm, I completely forgot about the Punk/Rave hardcore match. I get what you're saying and I pretty much agree, you're right, MM IS a better intro to ROH overall, but still, I wouldn't really count any of the matches as a comedy or an insane brawl, something RoH has and does each of them very well. Yes, there's a dog collar match and some comedy involved in the Euro-style match, but doesn't really compete on the same level of RoH.


----------



## CMAngle33

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> I truly think that Ring Of Homicide is one of the BEST Ring Of Honor shows, ever. First off, every match was good, even the ROHvideos squash match was fun to watch. But the best part of the show was that EVERY match was different. Some shows (Motor City Madness especially) has each match follow the same exact ROH formula. Mat wrestling for the first 10 minutes, pick things up with more intense and heated moved, full-blown action in the final minutes, someone wins. That's how a lot of the midcard matches work, but with Ring Of Homicide, it was different. A comedy, a hardcore brawl, a tag team title match, a technical masterpiece/underdog match, a pure rules match, a midcard feud match, etc...something for everyone, no matter what type of wrestling fan.
> 
> Basically, I'm putting Ring Of Homicide over as a show that EVERYONE should own, especially if you want to get into ROH. Really a great sampler as it provides every type of match type you can experience in ROH, and does it well.
> 
> Cabana vs Kikitaro- ***1/2 (hilarious)*
> Rave vs Yang- **1/2 *(decent, too much stalling)*
> Homicide/Reyes vs Dunn/Marcos- ** *(fun squash)*
> McGuinness vs Lethal- ***1/2 *(good pure rules match)*
> Danielson vs Delirious- ****1/2 *(best underdog match I've ever seen)*
> Daniels vs Sydal- ***1/2 *(continues their match series nicely)*
> Aries/Strong vs Briscoe Brothers- ***3/4
> Homicide vs Necro Butcher- **** *(insane brawl and chair riot!)*
> McGuinness


Isn't that the show Matt Hardy wrestled at? Either that or he wrestled Homicide.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

No the show Matt Hardy wrestled Homicide was at Redemption


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Did anybody seen ROH UNscripted II? Can you tell me how it is?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Did anybody seen ROH UNscripted II? Can you tell me how it is?


I really enjoyed the show. I felt it's one of 2006's most underrated shows and was very solid given all the talent that was missing. Aries/Nigel was very good and one of the best Pure Title matches ever, Whitmer/Strong & Danielson/Xavier were really enjoyable matches, and the main event was really solid. Plus, it was great to see Punk back in ROH and the post-match promo he cuts is greatness.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> I really enjoyed the show. I felt it's one of 2006's most underrated shows and was very solid given all the talent that was missing. Aries/Nigel was very good and one of the best Pure Title matches ever, Whitmer/Strong & Danielson/Xavier were really enjoyable matches, and the main event was really solid. Plus, it was great to see Punk back in ROH and the post-match promo he cuts is greatness.


Thanks man. I just bought it this morning with Gut Check so I was wondering how that was since nobody talks about it.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> Yes, I have it at *****, and that is an opinion I will defend to the end. When I look at that match, it is non-stop action for 40 minutes, brutal bumps, and amazing storytelling. Dragon coming out to end the war he started, then showing he was always in for himself, not ROH. BJ fighting through the punishment he took for 7 months to defend himself. Cide coming around and defending ROH. Kingston backing up a promo he cut 6 months earlier to defend CZW, just like he said he would. Webb bumping like it was his last match. And the entire post match angle, which wound up the high point of the Cide-Cornette angle. When I look at it, I see an extension and improvement on two other matches I gave *****, Wargames from 1991 and 1992. So yes, I do believe *****, and I cannot fathom giving it anything else. Also, I'll note ROH has 25-30% off everything right now. I'm going to pick up Suffocation because that show really appeals to my tastes, and if I get paid tonight I might make an order of some cheap stuff too.


Your opinion, and fair enough. What really dragged the match down for me was the fact that the action was laboured. You said wall to wall action for 40 minutes, hell with the amount of offence CZW got, they could have cut 10 mins of it.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can I get some match ratings for Time To Man Up, Anarchy in the UK, and Gut Check??


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> Can I get some match ratings for Time To Man Up, Anarchy in the UK, and Gut Check??


A few of us gave star ratings to TTMU a page or two back, about three people did.

*Anarachy In The UK:*
BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki- ***1/2
Jonny Storm vs. Jody Fleisch vs. Spud- ***
Colt Cabana & Nigel McGuinness & Robbie Brookside vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli & Chad Collyer- **1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA- ***3/4
Doug Williams vs. Jimmy Rave- ***1/2
Briscoe Brothers vs. Matt Sydal & Davey Richards- ****1/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong- ****

Overall- ****, one of the most solid shows this year, buy it now!


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Irresistible Forces*
1. Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn vs. Irish Airborne-**
2. Roderick Strong vs. Shingo-***3/4
3. Colt Cabana & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinuaro-***

Pretty good show so far. That was the first Shingo match I saw and really enjoyed it.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> A few of us gave star ratings to TTMU a page or two back, about three people did.
> 
> *Anarachy In The UK:*
> BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki- ***1/2
> Jonny Storm vs. Jody Fleisch vs. Spud- ***
> Colt Cabana & Nigel McGuinness & Robbie Brookside vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli & Chad Collyer- **1/2
> Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA- ***3/4
> Doug Williams vs. Jimmy Rave- ***1/2
> Briscoe Brothers vs. Matt Sydal & Davey Richards- ****1/4
> Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong- ****
> 
> Overall- ****, one of the most solid shows this year, buy it now!


Danielson/Strong IV only gets a ***3/4 from me (just wasn't as memorable as the rest of the series and felt thrown together which it was) and I thought the fun 6 man was a tad more around ***, but aside from that Spartan's rating are the same as mine. I have to say you should get this show (especially if you have or plan to get Unified), I wasn't expecting this show to be much at all and it ended up becoming a personal favorite of mine. Possibly even one of my top 10 ROH shows ever.

UK Crowd > US Crowd (just wait for the chants )


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for the AITUK ratings Spartan. And BTW, I have already bought it. I got the buy three get one free sale and bought TTMU, AITUK, and GC. Free one I got for my cousin for Christmas(GBHV N2). The crappy thing is that my mom says I have to wait til Christmas to watch them.  Anyway, I just need some GC ratings now.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Personally, I rated 3 matches on Gut Check ****+. This show is very underrated and doesn't get any praise.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Personally, I rated 3 matches on Gut Check ****+. This show is very underrated and doesn't get any praise.


Let me guess, Danielson/Cabana, GN/Sydaniels, and Briscoes/Homicide & Davey? 

Right??


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*CZW Fear*

1. Kings Of Wrestling vs. The Original Blackout (Onyx & Rainman) - **3/4
2. Staple Gun & Barbed Wire Board Match: George W. Baus vs. Whacks - *
3. Niles Young vs. Luke - *3/4
4. BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian) vs. Drew Gulak & Human Tornado - **1/2
5. Lighttube Death Match: Lufisto vs. Sexxxy Eddy vs. Beef Wellington - **
6. Barbed Wire Boards: DJ Hyde vs. Mana - **
7. Frightland Street Fight: The Dead Presidents vs. Necro Butcher & Danny Havoc - **1/4
8. No Rope Barbed Wire Match: Drake Younger vs. Nick Gage - **3/4

Overall show rating - **1/2


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Which was the better show, Honor Reclaims Boston or The Bitter End (For those people who saw it live)?


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> *CZW Fear*
> 
> 1. Kings Of Wrestling vs. The Original Blackout (Onyx & Rainman) - **3/4
> 2. Staple Gun & Barbed Wire Board Match: George W. Baus vs. Whacks - *
> 3. Niles Young vs. Luke - *3/4
> 4. BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian) vs. Drew Gulak & Human Tornado - **1/2
> 5. Lighttube Death Match: Lufisto vs. Sexxxy Eddy vs. Beef Wellington - **
> 6. Barbed Wire Boards: DJ Hyde vs. Mana - **
> 7. Frightland Street Fight: The Dead Presidents vs. Necro Butcher & Danny Havoc - **1/4
> 8. No Rope Barbed Wire Match: Drake Younger vs. Nick Gage - **3/4
> 
> Overall show rating - **1/2


Sounds like an awsome show. Nothing even reaches ***  

Anyways, which do you guys recommend me buying, Battle Of Los Angelos 2005 or TPI? (Haven't decided 2004 or 2005 yet)


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Haven't seen TPI 2005, but I can recommend TPI 2004 over either BOLA thus far.


----------



## {AfroJoel.™}

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> I think 2004. Don't watch it/buy it/etc, though, because it sucks. Bad.


Hahaha, I posted that as I was watching it (download), I thought the New Jack stuff was funny.

Thanks for the date too


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I know this isn't really DVD help but I was just wondering how other people use star rating systems. This is my method for deciding what I consider a match is worth....



> ***** Perfect
> ****3/4 Near Perfect
> ****1/2 Amazing
> ****1/4 Excellent
> **** Great
> ***3/4 Very Good
> ***1/2 Good
> ***1/4 Solid
> *** Average


How about you guys?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

watts63 - I didnt see either live, but everyone said the Bitter End sucked. Others opinions - it had an amazing KENTA/Sydal match on it but that's about it. Every other match was a big disspointment. Apart from KENTA/Sydal nothing stood out. 

^ So you might as well just download KENTA/Sydal and skip the rest of the show.

Honor Reclaims Boston was supposed to be really good, everyone says it was miles better than the Bitter End. The tag team main event of Aries and Strong vs KENTA and Davey Richards has been getting ratings from ****1/2 - *****, no lower. Everyone has been calling it MOTYC. Also the undercard looks good with Dragon/Delirious and the Briscoes and Corino vs Joe, Homicide and Whitmer.

I myself am skipping the Bitter End and buying Honor Reclaims Boston

___________________________________________________________

R_O_H - Just watched Shelley/Dragon from Arena Warfare, and it was fantastic. I thought it was gonna be boring technical wrestling and heel stuff, then a hot finishing sequence. But the pre match promos and heel stuff were gold IMO, and the opening stages were great and much better than I thought they would be. And the finishing sequence was as hot as hell.

The finish was sick, as Dragon didnt just roll over Sliced Bread#2, he took the move then rolled over. But because he needed to roll over, he needed to take the move at a higher angle than it's normally done. Thus, he landed RIGHT on his head, then rolled over into the cattle mutiliation then the rollup. I dont know how he had the strength to do that.

Rating - ****1/4

___________________________________________________________

JackEvans187- 

Anarchy in the UK (I was live BTW) -

Go/Whitmer - ***3/4 (opener of the year)
3 way - *** (fun as hell)
6 man - **3/4 (hot finishing sequence but the Brookside workover part was way too long)
SUWA/Dragon - ***1/4 (real solid, short title defence)
Rave/Willimas - ***1/4 (dragged on a bit, but go good and was generally solid)
Bricoes/Sydal and Davey - ****1/2 (probably my favorite match of all time, needs to be seen)
Strong/Dragon - **** (disliked it live, but on DVD it was fantastic)

Definatley the funnest, easiest to watch show of the year IMO. am bias cos' I was there live, but the show kciked ass. You have to see the Briscoes tag, Strong/Dragon and BJ/Go. Show Rating: 8.5/10.

Gut Check -

6 man - *** (fun opener)
Jacobs/Whitmer - **1/2 (solid, but fell apart at the end)
Briscoes/Davey and 'Cide - ***1/4 (the opening and middle stages sucked, but the finishing sequence was uber hot)
Joe/Claudio - *** (solid)
Aries and Strong vs Sydal/Daniels - **** (fantastic tag match)
Dragon vs Cabana 2/3 falls - ****1/4 (awesome match, despite Dragon's injury was great throughout, last 10 minutes rocked)

A very good show. The Chicago crowd was great. Wort getting for the last 2 matches, and the undercard is solid. Show rating: 8/10.



Havent seen TTMU sorry.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have a question does ROH still use the top 5 ranking system? I haven't bought an up to date ROH show.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Irresistible Forces*
1. Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn vs. Irish Airborne-**
It was an ok match, pretty simple and it gets a below average rating from me!

2. Roderick Strong vs. Shingo-***3/4
This was the first Shingo match that I saw and was really impressed. I like his style and the character he plays. So far out of the 6 matches I have seen this in MOTN IMO.

3. Colt Cabana & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinuaro-***
This was a fun match with the usual from this guys.

4. Steve Corino vs. Delirious-**
I didn't really like this match too much. I remember reading reports on this match being bad live and it sure was.

5. Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries-***1/2
Great action by both guys. Fairly even match througout, was it better than there SOTF 2006 match I don't know because I haven't seen it.

6. Brent Albright vs. Trik Davis-**1/4
Good for the short squash match that it was. Looking forward to seeing more of Albright in the future. 

3 more matches to go.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I have a question does ROH still use the top 5 ranking system? I haven't bought an up to date ROH show.


No. It's never mentioned nowadays.

Now they have the open contracts, feuds, #1 contender matches and "I pinned the world champ in a non title match and/or tag match, give me a title shot!".


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Almost finished watching BOLA 2006 Night 2 (much better than Night 1). My star ratings should be up within the hour.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Quick Review on IWA-MS Simply the Best 6:

1. M-Dogg 20 vs. Jigsaw: **
2. Jonny Storm vs. Josh Abercrombie: **3/4 
3. El Generico vs. Emil Sitoci: **1/4
4. Larry Sweeney vs. Sonny Rogers: **
5. Sonjay Dutt vs. Jay Fury: **
6. Mickie Knuckles vs. Chandler McClure: *3/4 
7. Arik Cannon vs. Danny Daniels vs. Claudio Castagnoli: ***3/4 
8. Eric Priest & Silas Young vs. BJ Whitmer & Eddie Kingston vs. Adam Jacobs & Shaun Tempers vs. Tyler Black & Joey Envy: ***
9. Tank vs. Ryan Boz: **3/4
10. Ian Rotten vs. Chris Candido: *** 
11. CM Punk vs. Delirious: ***1/2 
12. Samoa Joe vs. Brad Bradley: ***1/4 
13. Sonjay Dutt vs. Josh Abercrombie vs. M-Dogg 20 vs. El Generico: ***1/2
14. TLC Match: Trik Davis & Brandon Thomaselli vs. The Iron Saints: **** 
15. Chris Hero vs. Jimmy Jacobs: **** 
16. Bonus Match 2/14/04 B-Boy vs. Arik Cannon: ***3/4

It was a shame that Matt Sydal & Jack Evans couldn't wrestle that night & it would have been a better show. The first 6 matches I just didn't like at all but from the Triple Threat Match to the Main Event saved the show & then some. The TLC match & Jacobs/Hero was the best matches of the night in my opinion. Castagnoli/Cannon/Daniels, Punk/Delirious, Four Way Dance,Four Way Tag Team Match, Candido/Rotten were real good. I heard that Ian Rotten could wrestle & I didn't believe it but watching him with Candido...I believe it now. That match & the TLC was good hype for the War Games at the next show. McClure/Knuckles wasn't good at all but the ending & after match was real funny. I was shocked to see Samoa Joe get handled by Brad Bradley the way he did. That was the best match I seen from Jimmy Jacobs from his match. It's was a overall real good show.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Battle of Los Angeles 2006 Night 2*
1. Austin Aries vs. Disco Machine - ***
2. Davey Richards vs. Ronin - ***
3. Jack Evans vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
4. Genki Horiguchi vs. Chris Hero - ***1/4
5. Human Tornado vs. Joey Ryan vs. Petey Williams vs. Excalibur - ***
6. Arrogance vs. The Briscoe Bros. vs. Homicide & B-Boy - ***3/4
7. Frankie Kazarian vs. Scorpio Sky - ***1/4
8. No Count Out - No DQ Tournament Match: Super Dragon vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> *Battle of Los Angeles 2006 Night 2*
> 1. Austin Aries vs. Disco Machine - ***
> 2. Davey Richards vs. Ronin - ***
> 3. Jack Evans vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
> 4. Genki Horiguchi vs. Chris Hero - ***1/4
> 5. Human Tornado vs. Joey Ryan vs. Petey Williams vs. Excalibur - ***
> 6. Arrogance vs. The Briscoe Bros. vs. Homicide & B-Boy - ***3/4
> 7. Frankie Kazarian vs. Scorpio Sky - ***1/4
> 8. No Count Out - No DQ Tournament Match: Super Dragon vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/2
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/2


Butcher/Dragon was crazy as hell lol. The crowd was alive for that one.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> *Battle of Los Angeles 2006 Night 2*
> 1. Austin Aries vs. Disco Machine - ***
> 2. Davey Richards vs. Ronin - ***
> 3. Jack Evans vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
> 4. Genki Horiguchi vs. Chris Hero - ***1/4
> 5. Human Tornado vs. Joey Ryan vs. Petey Williams vs. Excalibur - ***
> 6. Arrogance vs. The Briscoe Bros. vs. Homicide & B-Boy - ***3/4
> 7. Frankie Kazarian vs. Scorpio Sky - ***1/4
> 8. No Count Out - No DQ Tournament Match: Super Dragon vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/2
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/2


You rated Ronin/Richards which I thought was sloppy & Horiguchi/Hero a lot higher than I did because I found the match fairly lackluster until the finish. I'm a big Hero fan but Genki doesn't interest me at all. Other than that I can fairly agree with your ratings. I think Evans/Castignoli was probably the best singles match i've ever seen out of Evans and my MOTN, and it surprised me on how well they worked together, frankly I was expecting a Evans squash where he picks up a roll up for a win. Night Two of BOLA is definately better than Night One was but Night 3 is the best, especially El Generico vs CIMA and both of Roderick Strong's matches.

LMAO at Jay Briscoe's facial expressions during the lame "You're from Delaware" chant.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

-Butcher/Dragon was a lot better than I expected it to be. Both men went all out and their selling was great.

-Davey/Ronin was I match I was stuck with I was going back and forth between **3/4 and ***. If I watch it again my rating will probably go down to **3/4

-Hero/Horiguchi was a match I really enjoyed and I thought their styles really complimented the other's.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> -Butcher/Dragon was a lot better than I expected it to be. Both men went all out and their selling was great.
> 
> -Davey/Ronin was I match I was stuck with I was going back and forth between **3/4 and ***. If I watch it again my rating will probably go down to **3/4
> 
> -Hero/Horiguchi was a match I really enjoyed and I thought their styles really complimented the other's.


I got Davey/Ronin & Disco/Aries at **3/4 but I was as confused like you on that. Seeing the Briscoes in PWG was a treat even tho they mostly don't show up. Also seeing Homicide back in PWG for those two nights. Which sucked about BOLA was that TJ Perkins & Bryan Danielson couldn't make it to the tourney. It would have been way better.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> *Battle of Los Angeles 2006 Night 2*
> 1. Austin Aries vs. Disco Machine - ***
> 2. Davey Richards vs. Ronin - ***
> 3. Jack Evans vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
> 4. Genki Horiguchi vs. Chris Hero - ***1/4
> 5. Human Tornado vs. Joey Ryan vs. Petey Williams vs. Excalibur - ***
> 6. Arrogance vs. The Briscoe Bros. vs. Homicide & B-Boy - ***3/4
> 7. Frankie Kazarian vs. Scorpio Sky - ***1/4
> 8. No Count Out - No DQ Tournament Match: Super Dragon vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/2
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/2


Can we have some overall show thoughts please?


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Final ratings for Irresistible Forces!

*Irresistible Forces*
1. Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn vs. Irish Airborne-**
2. Roderick Strong vs. Shingo-***3/4
3. Colt Cabana & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinuaro-***
4. Steve Corino vs. Delirious-**
5. Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries-***1/2
6. Brent Albright vs. Trik Davis-**1/4
7. Matt Sydal vs. Jay Briscoe-***3/4
8. Davey Richards vs. Mark Briscoe-***3/4
9. Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe (No DQ, Must Be A Winner, Non Title Match)-***3/4

This is a wierd show to recommend. Although it did not have any matches over ****, It had 4 ***3/4 matches and 1 ***1/2 match. This is a very enjoyable show thats not in the batch of best or worst shows this year. It kinda falls right in the middle.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Can we have some overall show thoughts please?


It was really fun to watch and a lot better than Night 1. The show started off a bit slow with Aries/Disco and Davey/Ronin but quickly picked up the pace. The show hit a small bump with Tornado/Ryan/Petey/Excalibur. That four way was kinda boring for the most part but began to pick up near the end. The final 3 matches were lots of fun to watch. The 3-way tag match was very good and my MOTN. Kazarain/Sky could easily be ***1/2 with a second watch and Necro/Dragon was a really fun brawl to watch.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> It was really fun to watch and a lot better than Night 1. The show started off a bit slow with Aries/Disco and Davey/Ronin but quickly picked up the pace. The show hit a small bump with Tornado/Ryan/Petey/Excalibur. That four way was kinda boring for the most part but began to pick up near the end. The final 3 matches were lots of fun to watch. The 3-way tag match was very good and my MOTN. Kazarain/Sky could easily be ***1/2 with a second watch and Necro/Dragon was a really fun brawl to watch.


A small bump with the 4 way? That match was absolute horseshit every second the Human Tornado wasn't in the match, and i'm not even a mark for that guy. It was another horribly booked Joey Ryan title defence that did little other than progress the Human Tornado/Ryan fued and bore the living shit out of me. One of the worst matches i've ever seen out of PWG.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> A small bump with the 4 way? That match was absolute horseshit every second the Human Tornado wasn't in the match, and i'm not even a mark for that guy. It was another horribly booked Joey Ryan title defence that did little other than progress the Human Tornado/Ryan fued and bore the living shit out of me. One of the worst matches i've ever seen out of PWG.


ouch, it really was a boring match up. I figued it would be an ok match up....sure nothing too special but good. That's dissapointing to hear though, but then again you HATE Joey, so i might be able to stand it since i mark for Tornado and Excalibur.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well the match starts off good with a nice exchange between Petey Williams & Human Tornado but about 2 minutes in Tornado misses a dive and "leaves" the match. Then pretty much the rest is Ryan and Williams using purposly the most boring double teams (like dropkicks and a scoop slam) on Excalibur, add in some stupid eliminations like Excalibur rolling up Petey when he's about to hit Ryan with the Destroyer. After Ryan eliminates Excalibur El Snowflake (HT from Nacho Libre) runs out and attacks Ryan, hits him with several running senton's and Ryan runs away and gets counted out. Like I said for storyline advancement only, I just did play by play on the whole match pretty much save yourself the time and effort of watchng this. Match Rating - *


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

_Just a Question, ANyone Ever Order Dvds Off ROH's Site and Never Got Them?_


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Just a Question, ANyone Ever Order Dvds Off ROH's Site and Never Got Them?


Nope it's never happened to me I've heard some pretty bad things about ordering off of PWG's website though.


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Nope it's never happened to me I've heard some pretty bad things about ordering off of PWG's website though.


_Thanks, I Was Just Askign That Casue My Parents Think ROH's Site Ripped Me Off Cause I Haven't Gotten My DVDs Yet, And It's Been 13 Days (10 Work Days) So Yeah, I;m Still WAiting. But Thanks for The Reply, Rep Added._


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



StraightEdge said:


> _Thanks, I Was Just Askign That Casue My Parents Think ROH's Site Ripped Me Off Cause I Haven't Gotten My DVDs Yet, And It's Been 13 Days (10 Work Days) So Yeah, I;m Still WAiting. But Thanks for The Reply, Rep Added._


Where do you live?


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Where do you live?


Ottawa, Canada.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

in my last order i had one not arrive i just emailed them and they sent it too me. Its worth sending them an email


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



StraightEdge said:


> Ottawa, Canada.


That could be part of the reason why it's taking a bit long. I say if you don't get your order by Wednesday e-mail ROHHelp.


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> That could be part of the reason why it's taking a bit long. I say if you don't get your order by Wednesday e-mail ROHHelp.


_Thanks a Lot. Rep added._


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yes, when I got a Nowhere To Run DVD from ROH that was scratched, I emailed ROHhelp and I got a new copy. So that would be your best bet if your DVD's don't arrive soon.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*TNA Return To Philadelphia*
1. Sonjay Dutt vs. Petey Williams - ***
2. Eric Young vs. Brother Runt - **1/2
3. America's Most Wanted vs. VKM - **
4. Samoa Joe vs. Rhino - Monsters Ball Match - ***1/2 
5. Senshi vs. Jay Lethal - ***1/4
6. AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels vs. LAX - ***3/4
7. Kurt Angle vs. "The Monster" Abyss - ****

Overall show rating - ***3/4

I think this show is available for download in the media section. I'd advise you to download this show because you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^
That sounds like the best TNA house show to date I'll check it out.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> ^^^^
> That sounds like the best TNA house show to date I'll check it out.


It was. At first I was hesitant to spending $20 on the show but I'm glad I did because it was well worth it. They also threw in some footage of when TNA's house show was cancelled in Connecticut. My only complaint is the crowd wasn't as lively as I'd thought it be. Don't get me wrong it was lively but you'd figure Angle plus a Philly crowd would equal an awesome atmosphere.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> It was. At first I was hesitant to spending $20 on the show but I'm glad I did because it was well worth it. They also threw in some footage of when TNA's house show was cancelled in Connecticut. My only complaint is the crowd wasn't as lively as I'd thought it be. Don't get me wrong it was lively but you'd figure Angle plus a Philly crowd would equal an awesome atmosphere.


Cool do they have this on Highspots yet?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Cool do they have this on Highspots yet?


They did but now it's sold out.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I posted the UWF-TNA Return to Philadelphia show 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3246371#post3246371


----------



## Ste

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Could anyone tell me what:
Death Before Dishonor 3
Generation Now
and Hell freezes over are like

ill add rep


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Could anyone tell me what:
> Death Before Dishonor 3
> Generation Now
> and Hell freezes over are like
> 
> ill add rep


Death Before Dishonor 3 - Pretty much a one match show. That match being Punk vs Aries - ****1/4. Everything else is solid, ubt nothing to go out of your way for. If you want to see a HUGE ROH angle buy it, for there is a huge angle at the end of the show.

Generation Now - Solid show, just worth buying. The Generation Next 8 man tag was non stop fast action from bell to bell. All the offence was crisp, and psycology was there - ****. Nigel/Dragon I thought was really good, although others have not. People didnt like the technical wrestling and some aspects of the psycology - that didn't bother me. It has 3 really sick lariats and a cool finish - ****. Like DBD3, the undercard is solid but nothing to go out of your way for. I say buy it for Nigel/Dragon and the 8 man though.

Hell Freezes Over - Good show. Worth getting. AJ/Sydal is one of my favorite matches, it may not be the best, but it's so exciting and Sydal was just great here - ****. Unlike others I wasnt to into the Hero/Dragon main event, but then again I'm not really a fan of Hero at all. But thinking about it, it was a really good match - ***1/2.
The undercard is actually pretty fun. This show also has some pretty big angles. Good show, worth picking up.

How I would rank the shows:

Hell Freezes Over (just)
Generation Now
Death Before Dishonor 3


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Death Before Dishonor 3 - Pretty much a one match show. That match being Punk vs Aries - ****1/4. Everything else is solid, ubt nothing to go out of your way for. If you want to see a HUGE ROH angle buy it, for there is a huge angle at the end of the show.
> 
> Generation Now - Solid show, just worth buying. The Generation Next 8 man tag was non stop fast action from bell to bell. All the offence was crisp, and psycology was there - ****. Nigel/Dragon I thought was really good, although others have not. People didnt like the technical wrestling and some aspects of the psycology - that didn't bother me. It has 3 really sick lariats and a cool finish - ****. Like DBD3, the undercard is solid but nothing to go out of your way for. I say buy it for Nigel/Dragon and the 8 man though.
> 
> Hell Freezes Over - Good show. Worth getting. AJ/Sydal is one of my favorite matches, it may not be the best, but it's so exciting and Sydal was just great here - ****. Unlike others I wasnt to into the Hero/Dragon main event, but then again I'm not really a fan of Hero at all. But thinking about it, it was a really good match - ***1/2.
> The undercard is actually pretty fun. This show also has some pretty big angles. Good show, worth picking up.
> 
> How I would rank the shows:
> 
> Hell Freezes Over (just)
> Generation Now
> Death Before Dishonor 3


Pretty good way to sum up a quick review of these three shows, and I agree with the pretty much everything you said except I wouldn't go as far to say DBD III is a one match show (that would be DBD IV). Dispite the fact it is based around the main event the undercard was pretty much solid all the way through with a few hiccups near the beginning of the card.

I don't think I've ever actually heard anyone say they didn't like Nigel/Danielson II at Gen Now, but it seems to be everyone's general concensus that it was the weakest match in the series. And I think the Danielson/Hero is one of the stronger Danielson defenses. I can understand if it's not someone's cup of tea because it is a very slow paced match (as Hero likes the wrestle very methodically) but it had very good atmosphere and one of the few Danielson defenses I've seen thus far where I actually felt like he might lose despite knowing better (other's being Nigel's series, Strong II & III, KENTA & Delirious) and of course it was a catalyst in the formation of the ROH/CZW fued.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I don't think I've ever actually heard anyone say they didn't like Nigel/Danielson II at Gen Now, but it seems to be everyone's general concensus that it was the weakest match in the series.


Well I know people on the ROH board who dont like it.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Well I know people on the ROH board who dont like it.


The opinions from the ROH boards don't matter here. 90% of the people on that board are utter idiots.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> The opinions from the ROH boards don't matter here. 90% of the people on that board are utter idiots.


How are they may I ask?

EDIT: Mystery, when are you gonna watch/have your BOLA Night 3 ratings up?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> How are they may I ask?
> 
> EDIT: Mystery, when are you gonna watch/have your BOLA Night 3 ratings up?


Take that Angle to ROH thread that was up recently. How could you not want Angle in ROH? Now, I understand he's not in his prime any more but how can you say you wouldn't want to see matches like Angle/Danielson, Angle/Aries, Angle/Strong, Angle/Nigel, Angle/Homicide, etc?

I began to watch Night 3 last night and will finish watching after I finish watching a Chikara show. The match rating should be up later this afternoon.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Take that Angle to ROH thread that was up recently. How could you not want Angle in ROH? Now, I understand he's not in his prime any more but how can you say you wouldn't want to see matches like Angle/Danielson, Angle/Aries, Angle/Strong, Angle/Nigel, Angle/Homicide, etc?


Ugh, I know. And then if you say you want Angle in ROH, they call you selfish because of his 'health problems' and shit, acting like they know everything wrong with him. Yeah, all of his life-threatening issues...he showed those during his matches with Joe and Abyss, sure did.  

The ROH board sucks. There's actually more ROH discussion here than at those boards, those boards just have hundreds of people trying to make inside jokes with each other.

Well, there's my rant for the day. Back to the discussion of DVDs, I'll be picking up two CZW and two IWA:MS DVDs today.

IWA:MS- Something To Prove, and TPI04
CZW- ???

Anyone got 2 CZW DVD suggestions? I own BOTB 2, BOTB 5, TOD3, W2WC, COD5, NOI4, and something else...forget what.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

In all honesty I think you'd be better off getting 2 more IWA-MS shows than CZW.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Chikara Cibernetico Forever*
1. Rorschach vs. Reckless Youth - **3/4
2. UltraMantis Black, Hydra & Crossbones vs. Equinox & The Colony - **1/2
3. Excalibur vs. Player Uno - **
4. Shayne Hawke vs. Twiggy - **1/4
5. Max Boyer vs. Arik Cannon - ***
6. 16 Man Torneo Cibernetico - Gran Akuma, Icarus, Larry Sweeney, The Iron Saints (Sal, Vito & Brandon Thomaselli), Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Hallowicked, Cheech, Cloudy, Mike Quackenbush, Eddie Kingston, Shane Storm & The North Star Express - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can anybody tell me what are the best matches that Team Masturbation had?


----------



## -Lock-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is there any where in England where i can buy these DVDs. (sorry to change the subject )


----------



## Dog_Bounty_Hunter

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone got the matches on the new Best of Punk DVD?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



{Master-lock} said:


> Is there any where in England where i can buy these DVDs. (sorry to change the subject )


What DVD's?

You can't buy Indy DVD's in the UK from shops but you can get them online.

http://www.rohwrestling.com 
http://www.highspots.com
http://www.smartmarkvideo.com


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Dog_Bounty_Hunter said:


> Anyone got the matches on the new Best of Punk DVD?


I still didn't get mine yet. It's been backordered for a week or two.


----------



## -Lock-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DavidEFC said:


> What DVD's?
> 
> You can't buy Indy DVD's in the UK from shops but you can get them online.
> 
> http://www.rohwrestling.com
> http://www.highspots.com
> http://www.smartmarkvideo.com


Thanks for the links


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Battle of Los Angeles 2006 Night 3*
1. El Generico vs. Chris Sabin - ***
2. CIMA vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/4
3. Dragon Kid vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2
4. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2
5. Genki Horiguchi vs. Jack Evans - ***
6. Super Dragon vs. Frankie Kazarian - N/R
7. CIMA vs. El Generico - ***3/4
8. Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/4
9. Super Dragon vs. Jack Evans - ***
10. Delirious, Colt Cabana, M-Dogg 20 & Quicksilver vs. Rocky Romero, Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli & Necro Butcher - ***1/4
11. CIMA vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/2

Also, quick question to you diehard PWG fans. Why wasn't Super Dragon in the BOLA finals?


----------



## RWASuperstar

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Super Dragon was unable to participate in the BOLA Final due to injury from attack by PWG Champion Joey Ryan. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> *Battle of Los Angeles 2006 Night 3*
> 1. El Generico vs. Chris Sabin - ***
> 2. CIMA vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/4
> 3. Dragon Kid vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2
> 4. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2
> 5. Genki Horiguchi vs. Jack Evans - ***
> 6. Super Dragon vs. Frankie Kazarian - N/R
> 7. CIMA vs. El Generico - ***3/4
> 8. Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/4
> 9. Super Dragon vs. Jack Evans - ***
> 10. Delirious, Colt Cabana, M-Dogg 20 & Quicksilver vs. Rocky Romero, Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli & Necro Butcher - ***1/4
> 11. CIMA vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/2
> 
> Also, quick question to you diehard PWG fans. Why wasn't Super Dragon in the BOLA finals?


I still am not completly sure but it could be half storyline and half real.

As you know Evans/Dragon had a nasty bump in the end and Dragon might have got injured in that too so could be why and the fact they said Dragon was jumped and attacked by Ryan backstage therefore it was Davey/CIMA in the finals.

As i had to know Generico/CIMA was MOTN:agree:


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah it claimed that Super Dragon was jumped by Joey Ryan & the Dynasty but actually he was too injured to wrestle in the finals which is a shame. Generico/CIMA was the best match of the night. I love the 8-man tag while everybody was fearing Necro Butcher, especially Colt Cabana & Delirious lol.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can I get some reviews/ratings for these shows:

Final Battle 2002
The Last Stand
Death Before Dishonor II Part 1

I might even add REP. :agree:​


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow, I realized that I pretty much have every wrestling DVD/show I want. Aside from At At Our Best, KOTDM06, BOLA06, and Matt Hardy Shoot Interview...I'm done, since I just made this last order:

Best Of Muta Vol. 2
Best Of Muta TCC
Best Of Samoa Joe Vol. 3
Suffocation
Iressistable Forces
OVW November Tapings
Queen Of The Death Match
Something To Prove
Matter Of Pride 05

And that's it. There are a few DVDs I'd like, sure, but my must-haves and WANT WANT WANT are done with.

I feel so empty 

*Redemption Ratings (for jack_evans_187)*
Steel vs Stryker vs Delirious vs Keenan- **3/4
Spanky vs Cabana- **1/2 (comedy match, very funny)
Whitmer/Jacobs vs Collyer/McGuinness- ***1/4
Aries/Strong/Evans vs Shelley/Rave/Abyss- ***1/2
Ki vs Lethal- ***1/2
Hardy vs Homicide- ***1/2
Punk vs Gibson vs Joe vs Daniels- ****1/4

Overall- ***1/2, high reccomendation


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Death Before Dishonor II pt 1*

Trent Acid vs Delirious vs Ace Steel vs Matt Sydal - **1/2
*Pure Title Match* Doug Williams (c) vs Alex Shelley - **** (one of the best Pure Title matches I've seen)
Rocky Romero & Low Ki vs Dan Maff & BJ Whitmer - ***1/4
Chad Collyer vs Danny Daniels - **
John Walters, Matt Stryker & Jimmy Jacobs vs Austin Aries, Roderick Strong & Jack Evans - ***
*ROH World Title Match* Samoa Joe (c) vs Homicide - ****
*ROH Tag Titles 2/3 falls* CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs The Briscoes - ***3/4

Overall Show Rating - **** (my 2nd favorite 2004 show aside from MER)

*Redemption*

Matt Stryker vs Ace Steel vs Delirious vs Sterling James Keenan - **1/4
Spanky vs Colt Cabana - **3/4
*ROH Tag Title Match* BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs (c) vs Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer - **3/4
Austin Aries, Roderick Strong & Matt Sydal vs Jimmy Rave, Abyss & Alex Shelley - ***
Low Ki vs Jay Lethal - ***1/4
Matt Hardy vs Homicide - ***
*ROH World Title Elimination Match*
CM Punk (c) vs Christopher Daniels vs James Gibson vs Samoa Joe - ****

Overall Show Rating - ***1/2

I haven't seen The Last Stand or Final Battle 2002


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for the ratings guys. I think I'll just download Homicide/Hardy and the World Title 4-Way and pass on buying Redemption. It looks like I'll be getting DBDH II pt 1 soon if it's that good. :agree: Still need some rates for The Last Stand and Final Battle 2002. ​


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can anybody tell me about ROH Throwdown, Unforgettable, & Vendetta?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Jack I wouldn't buy Last Stand. It was that good of a show. There are other shows from 2004 worth buying than that.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Can anybody tell me about ROH Throwdown, Unforgettable, & Vendetta?


Vendetta is a great show with the 5 star Danielson Vs Strong 2 and The Embassy Vs Generation Next/AJ Styles. The undercard is very good as well. I would buy the show


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I personally thought Throwdown was one of the weakest shows this year, the undercard was very lacking and only 4 matches I rated over **1/2 stars (Claudio vs Homicide ***, 4 way - ***, MOTN - Danielson vs Jacobs vs Whitmer - ***3/4, KENTA vs Strong - ***3/4). The shows mainly all about KENTA vs Strong and aside from being a stiff match with some good exbhanges here and there I didn't think it was anything special. Save yourself 20$ and just download the last two matches if you really want to see them.
Overall Show Rating - **3/4

Unforgettable the forgotten show due to the fanfare of Joe vs Kobashi the night before. Aside from a really weak Tag Titles match, and Reyes student Squash (which leads into the most retarded seque in wrestling history) this was a pretty good show. The 4 way, Rave/Sydal & Cabana/Evans are nothing special but they are all decent ***ish level matches, Daniels vs Yang was easily one of Yangs better ROH matches, the Dream Tag Team Main Event was fantastic (****1/2) but the thing that gets me the most about the show was James Gibson's final (and IMO best) ROH match against Roderick Strong (****1/2), my only problem is after his goodbye speech I was a little dissipointed that they slightly tarnished the moment by advancing the Embassy/Gen Next fued with a backstage attack.
Overall Show Rating - ***3/4

Vendetta is quite simply one of the finest shows in ROH history (just out of my top 5 shows). The opener is fun but nothing special, Jacobs/Rinauro was a weak match as well with a few comedy spots. The Show has what many conciter to be the best match in the Joe/Daniels ROH rivalry (I personally liked DGC's main event a little more) that I rate at ****, a good 8 man main event furthering the GenNext/Embassy fued (****1/4) but the real standout match is Danielson/Strong II which some people think is the best match in ROH history, I'm not going to completely endorse that opinion but it is a ***** match in my eyes, oh what a finish it's wonderful. 
Overall Show Rating - ****1/2


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Jack I wouldn't buy Last Stand. It was that good of a show. There are other shows from 2004 worth buying than that.


That's cool man, no big deal. Has anyone seen Final Battle 2002??


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Next to the last order for Christmas:

PWG Beyond the Thunderdome
JAPW Ultimate Rumble
PWX Lighting the Fuse

My last order is something I'm bidding for on Ebay & I won't tell you what it is because any of y'all may outbid me lol.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can you guys reccomend the 3 best ROH shows from 04? I've covered all the new stuff I think I'd like to see and now I want to see some stuff from the Samoa Joe "era" so to speak.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



WCW4lyfe said:


> Can you guys reccomend the 3 best ROH shows from 04? I've covered all the new stuff I think I'd like to see and now I want to see some stuff from the Samoa Joe "era" so to speak.


My personal 3 favorite 2004 ROH shows are Midnight Express Reunion, Death Before Dishonor II pt 1 & Reborn: Stage Two.
If your a fan of Jushin Thunder Liger the Weekend of Thunder shows are also highly recommendable.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



WCW4lyfe said:


> Can you guys reccomend the 3 best ROH shows from 04? I've covered all the new stuff I think I'd like to see and now I want to see some stuff from the Samoa Joe "era" so to speak.


World Title Classic, Joe Vs Punk 2, All Star Extravaganza 2, Generation Next. These shows are great and they all have Samoa Joe in it. I would also recomend Death Before Dishonor it has Paul London's last ROH match against Samoa Joe which is a good match and the show is great.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Can you guys reccomend the 3 best ROH shows from 04? I've covered all the new stuff I think I'd like to see and now I want to see some stuff from the Samoa Joe "era" so to speak.


DBD Night II, Reborn: Stage II, Generation Next are my favorites.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Midnight Express Reunion
Joe vs. Punk II
Final Battle 2004

These are good shows from 2004.


----------



## Pillman911

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ive mainly kept up with roh through net reports but have downloaded a couple videos off this board but the video quality is always pretty crappy and i was wondering if the DVDs are that bad too or if they at least have like an OG ECW quality to them


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROH DVD's are not as polished as say a major motion picture DVD, or even a WWE/TNA DVD but they are not bad enough to where I see it as a problem. Some have sound qaulity or lighting issues but I'd still say they are about the same quality as the few "Old ECW" PPV's i've seen.


----------



## Pillman911

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> ROH DVD's are not as polished as say a major motion picture DVD, or even a WWE/TNA DVD but they are not bad enough to where I see it as a problem. Some have sound qaulity or lighting issues but I'd still say they are about the same quality as the few "Old ECW" PPV's i've seen.


one more thing are they usually 3hr shows?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah they usually run from inbetween 2:45 - 3:00, they upgraded the kind of DVD earlier this year so now they can fit more information on the DVD (so no more extra expensive Double Disc sets) and I've seen a few of the newer shows actually push the 3 hour mark (for instance Epic Encounter II from august clocks in a 3:18, and Unified was nearly 3:30).


----------



## Pillman911

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

thanx 4 the info repped


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I know this is for 'Other Wrestling' but it's the only real place I could put this and get discussion.

Just finished watching TNA Turning Point, here are my ratings....

Aries/Shelley/Low Ki/Lethal/Dutt **3/4
Daniels/Sabin ***
AJ Styles/Rhino- **
LAX/AMW ***1/2
Christian/Abyss/Sting **1/4
Angle/Joe II ****1/4

Overall, I enjoyed the show, although only really Angle/Joe and LAX/AMW were stand out matches that I would even consider watching over again. The opening X Division elimination match was fun and had some good exchanges and storyline developments between Shelley and Aries but some of the action was sloppy with no selling. The X Title match was pretty good. I like Sabin's new attitude. Styles/Rhino was a nice brawl but not much of a match once the bell actually started the match. Awsome finish though to continue the feud. LAX/AMW was match of the night at that stage, some awsome action to go along with the passion shown in the match. The stipulation really helped it aswell. The three way NWA Title match was a massive let down, very generic with nothing much at all happening. Angle/Joe II was what I expected it to be, nothing more, nothing less. It topped their first match in my opinion and Angle tapping to Joe was the icing on the cake. Well booked. Hopefully TNA aren't to eager to go through with the rubber match and save it for a later date.


----------



## Pillman911

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok...well here i go again with another roh question... i know there was a big feud between raven and cm punk (their dog collar match was what first got me into roh) is there a DVD with all their matches collected?
if not could someone give me a breakdown of which matches are on which dvds?
thx in advance 
and of course rep will be added to anyone who helps


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Pillman911 said:


> ok...well here i go again with another roh question... i know there was a big feud between raven and cm punk (their dog collar match was what first got me into roh) is there a DVD with all their matches collected?
> if not could someone give me a breakdown of which matches are on which dvds?
> thx in advance
> and of course rep will be added to anyone who helps


ROH has a best of CM Punk DVD- Better than You, that contains three matches against Raven. Hope that helps.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Best of CM Punk vol. 1 - Better than you, has a lot of the Raven/Punk fued on it, everything except the final match between the two which is on Vol. 2 Straightedge


----------



## Pillman911

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

thx guys repped


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Guys... just a quick note/cheap plug:

I've completely changed the way I review. Well, not the way, but the layout - expect to see some big (still good) changes!

That is all.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just made my final order:

ROH Unforgettable
ROH Vendetta

I won my auction & my christmas shopping is complete.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> I just made my final order:
> 
> ROH Unforgettable
> ROH Vendetta
> 
> I won my auction & my christmas shopping is complete.



How many wrestling DVDs for Christmas (for you) then?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> How many wrestling DVDs for Christmas (for you) then?


This is all of it:

ROH Unified
ROH Better Than Our Best
ROH Weekend of Champions Night Two
ROH Glory By Honor IV
ROH Glory By Honor V Night Two
ROH Epic Encounter II
ROH Gut Check
ROH Unscripted II
ROH Unforgettable
ROH Vendetta
ROH Best of the Rottweilers: Let the Gates of Hell Open
PWG (Please Don't Call It) The O.C.
PWG Enchantment Under the Sea
PWG Beyond the Thunderdome
IWA-MS Simply the Best 6 (The only show I could open)
IWA-MS Simply the Best 7
IWA-MS King of the Deathmatch 2006
IWA-MS Ted Petty Invitional 2006
IWA-MS No Blood, No Guts, No Glory
IWA-MS We're No Joke
1PW Know Your Enemy Night One
1PW Know Your Enemy Night Two
ECWA Super 8 2006
JAPW Ultimate Rumble
PWX Lighting the Fuse
FIP X-Factor
Big Vision Entertainment's Best of CM Punk
101 Reasons Not to Be A Pro Wrestler 
Toryumon 05/10/2006 May 10th 2006
Zero-One 04/02/2005 April 2nd 2005
Best of Low-Ki V.1
Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC V.3
NOAH 07/16/2006 July 16th 2006
Best of Milano Collection A.T
NJPW 05/08/2006 May 8th 2006
NOAH 01/22/2006 January 22nd 2006
Toryumon 07/02/2006 July 2nd 2006

I didn't get all I want but I got enough. I can't wait for christmas day!!!


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

You're gonna regret such a large order, watts, mark my words. I made a similar order and got burnt out/bored with wrestling, still have so much to watch, getting far behind because of it...

From now on, 4 DVDs a month for me, no more (maybe less), unless it's some super sale that I can't pass up or something.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My next order sometime next week

Frontiers Of Honor 2
Sweet Science 16 2000
TPI 2003
TPI 2005
BOLA 2005
King Of The Indies 2001
IWA:MS Best of CM Punk
Best Of Mike Quakenbush


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> You're gonna regret such a large order, watts, mark my words. I made a similar order and got burnt out/bored with wrestling, still have so much to watch, getting far behind because of it...
> 
> From now on, 4 DVDs a month for me, no more (maybe less), unless it's some super sale that I can't pass up or something.


With a large order, I may not order another wrestling dvd for a long while. Those 20%-30% sales just got me. I don't worry getting far behind because I'm already behind lol.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey Platt, I know you have like every ROH DVD, so, if you can remember, can you tell me how Final Battle 2002 was?? Or anyone else.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> Hey Platt, I know you have like every ROH DVD, so, if you can remember, can you tell me how Final Battle 2002 was?? Or anyone else.



i haven't actually watched that one yet sorry


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> Hey Platt, I know you have like every ROH DVD, so, if you can remember, can you tell me how Final Battle 2002 was?? Or anyone else.


There's one up on the ROH board (home release reviews) by a dude called "Dorito" now, may be on page 2 or 3.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ People seem to be following my lead with the 'Last Wrestling Match I watched' in your sigs. 

Anyway, has anybody actually got an entire ROH DVD collection with no gaps at all? I know there are a few on the ROH boards.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Anyway, has anybody actually got an entire ROH DVD collection with no gaps at all? I know there are a few on the ROH boards.


I do not counting best of's or shoot DVD's.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I do not counting best of's or shoot DVD's.


same here except for frontier if honor 2 ordering that next time they have a good sale didn't have the monye this weekend


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> same here except for frontier if honor 2 ordering that next time they have a good sale didn't have the monye this weekend


I got lucky though I ended up finding a lot of the older shows on Ebay.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> I got lucky though I ended up finding a lot of the older shows on Ebay.


me too 

had ot pay over the odds for wrestlerave and unscripted just to finish my collection


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok, I haven't watched or payed much attention to ROH lately, I haven't seen a show since Destiny, so will everyone post the must see shows since then. Thnx.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Ok, I haven't watched or payed much attention to ROH lately, I haven't seen a show since Destiny, so will everyone post the must see shows since then. Thnx.


Haha, you missed pretty much the greatest matches in ROH history 

*No Order:*
Unified
Anarachy In The UK
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Death Before Dishonor IV
War Of The Wire II
Fight Of The Century

I haven't seen Epic Encounter II or Gut Check yet, so, those are possbile must-haves.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Ok, I haven't watched or payed much attention to ROH lately, I haven't seen a show since Destiny, so will everyone post the must see shows since then. Thnx.


These are the shows I've seen that are must haves:

Unified(two ***** matches)
Glory By Honor V Night 2(one ***** match)


Haven't seen the full shows of any others, but I'm going to be watching TTMU, Gut Check, and AITUK in the next week or so.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Ok, I haven't watched or payed much attention to ROH lately, I haven't seen a show since Destiny, so will everyone post the must see shows since then. Thnx.


Unified is hands down the best show of the year, followed by Glory By Honor 5 Night 2.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> Unified is hands down the best show of the year, followed by Glory By Honor 5 Night 2.


umm...this might be off topic from those shows but can i see your star ratings for the "Dragon Gate Challenge" show? I would really appreciate it


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

New show names...

11/24: Black Friday Fallout

11/25: Dethroned


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> umm...this might be off topic from those shows but can i see your star ratings for the "Dragon Gate Challenge" show? I would really appreciate it


Well its on topic because its the ROH DVD help thread. 

I watched this show around a week ago, so i still got some of it fresh in my mind

Homicide VS Cabana --- **3/4
Reyes VS Collyer --- **1/2
Whitmer VS Jacobs --- ***3/4
Satio VS Yang --- **3/4
Shelly & Rave VS Dragon & Delirious --- ***1/4 (Awesome fun)
CC VS Hagadorn --- *
Styles & Sydal VS Kid & Horiguchi --- **3/4 (Worst match ever to get a "This is awesome chant". AJ wouldnt do anything for Kid in this match, and it was frustrating. Still a reasonable spot fest)
Blood Generation VS Generation Next --- ****1/4
Daniels VS Joe --- ***1/2 (Not as good as vendetta match)

Pretty good show.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Im looking to make another order with some christmas money and want to pick up some older shows I havent seen. Can anyone tell me which ones off my list are worth getting.

Main Event Spectacles
Crowning a Champion
SOTF 04
SOTF 05
The Future is Now
Vendetta

Im looking to cut it down to 3 or 4

Thanks


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Main Event Spectacles is a great show from 2003, it's not at the level of some of the more recent shows but this is among one of the better shows of the first 3 years of ROH and has a little of everything on the card, and a strong canadate for 2003 MOTY with Styles/Danielson II. I really liked this show and i'd highly recommend it.

I have not seen Crowning a Champion but I've heard it's a one match show with the main event, and that the undercard is poor, but I can't really say if it's worth getting.

SOTF 2004, pretty enjoyable show and it is very good but I wouldn't classify it as a must have show. Danielson absolutely mutilates Jack Evans in his qualifing match and Austin Aries becomes a big time player in ROH. Worthwhile but not a must have.

SOTF 2005, I feel this show gets a worse wrap that it should but it isn't all that great. Milano Collection AT vs Samoa Joe, Strong vs Jerrelle Clark & Christopher Daniels vs James Gibson are all good matches and the SOTF match has its moments but the rest of the show is pretty bland. Outcomes in most matches (aside from Gibson/Daniels) are all very obvious and that ruins a lot of the fun as well.
Not the worst show to get but not worth going out of your way for it.

The Future is now was a pretty damn good show, Low Ki vs Aries is very good, Punk vs Strong is good, Gibson vs Homicide was damn good, and Nigel vs Joe is pretty solid as well. The only thing about this show I don't like was the fucking retarded Shane Douglas promo/clusterfuck, that bitter crybaby needs to go back where he belongs... TNA.
Very Highly recommended.

Vendetta, Arguably the best Daniels vs Samoa Joe match - Check, Embassy vs GenNext with Styles filling in for Strong in a vey entertaining match + Nana wrestles!!!! - Check, Delirious hitting Nigel McGuinness with 50+ clothelines + the added fun of Ace Steel - Check, Danielson's best Title defence, Strong's best match ever, Quite possibly the best ROH match ever - Check. Why are you still reading this and not buying this show. Damn near one of the best shows ever, Absolute must buy.

Out of these 4 I'd get in this order
Vendetta
Main Event Spectacles
Future is Now
SOTF 2004

Good Times


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^Thanks heaps Mcqueen for your opinions I was pretty much allready sold on Vendetta as I hear so much praise for the show.

Future is Now and Main Event Spectacles have really good cards that caught my eye and its good to hear they lived upto the hype. Looking forward to Low Ki vs Aries as Im abit of a Low Ki mark.

Out of the SOTF 04 and 05 which is the one with the amazing main event? I allways hear people talking up one of the main events as being amazing.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Survival of the Fittest 2004 had the much better main event, once the eliminations start the first few guys do get eliminated really quickly within each other but the real story is the final two guys and the great exchanges they have.

SOTF 2005's Main Event is pretty much a glorified tag match, not that it's bad but it is less exciting than 2004's. Ironically I just got SOTF 2006 today but I think I'll wait to watch it till tommorow.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think I'll get Survival Of The Fittest 04 in the next $10 sale, if it is there.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> umm...this might be off topic from those shows but can i see your star ratings for the "Dragon Gate Challenge" show? I would really appreciate it


One of my favorite all time shows.

Cabana/Cide - *
Reyes/Collyer - **
Whitmer/Jacobs - ****
Saito/Yang - **3/4
Dragon/Delirious vs Embassy - ***1/2
Claudio/Hagadorn - 1/2*
DoFixer vs Styles/Sydal - ***1/2 (had it's problems, but it just really "got" me)
Generation Next/Blood Generation - ****1/2 (*must* see)
Daniels/Joe - ***3/4

Must see show. 5 matches ***1/2+ means you just must own it. Also a really fun, easy to watch show.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*IWA-MS Queen of the Death Matches*
1. Unlucky 13 Staple Gun Death Match - Ann Thraxx vs. Mickie Knuckles - **3/4
2. Thumbtack Death Match - Vanessa Kraven vs. Rachael Putski - **
3. 4 Corners Of Pain - Amy Lee vs. SeXXXy Eddy - **3/4
4. Barbed Wire Madness - Sumie Sakai vs. Mayumi Ozaki - ***
5. Taipei Death Match - Mickie Knuckles vs. Rachael Putski - **3/4
6. 2 out of 3 Log Cabin Lighttubes - SeXXXy Eddy vs. Mayumi Ozaki - **1/2
7. No Rope Barbed Wire, Electrified Lighttubes, Fans Bring The Weapons Steel Cage Match - Mickie Knuckles vs. Mayumi Ozaki - **3/4

Overall show rating - **3/4


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Mystery, I just ordered QOTDM (instead of KOTDM due to price difference) for Christmas, and am a bit sad at the overall ratings for the matches. Are they still fun to watch and have some sick spots involved, or did some parts feel like a chore to sit through?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Mystery, I just ordered QOTDM (instead of KOTDM due to price difference) for Christmas, and am a bit sad at the overall ratings for the matches. Are they still fun to watch and have some sick spots involved, or did some parts feel like a chore to sit through?


Despite the low ratings the show was very enjoyable expecially SeXXXy Eddy. Every match with the exception of Kraven/Putski was fun to watch.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> I think I'll get Survival Of The Fittest 04 in the next $10 sale, if it is there.


its a very worthwhile show, especially for $10. The main event is worth that alone


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Ironically, I just found the deciding Aries vs. Danielson match up for download.


----------



## Telf

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Survival of the Fittest 06 wasn't as good as I thought it would be. Davey vs. Sydel was really fun and Joe vs. Dragon. Delirious vs. Rave wasn't very good, and Aries vs. Daniels was a let down. The finals of the tournament really wasn't as good as I was thinking, I didn't think Sydel vs. Delirious was quite as good as the Epic Encounter match they had. It wasn't bad but seems a bit over hyped. and the tag team title match was downright bad. I'm glad Jacobs and Colt didn't last long as a team. All in all it's a decent show but not really a must see.

Motor City Madness- Briscoes vs. Joe/Cide was insanely crazy. Plenty of good chair throwing goodness, an insane shooting star press, a brutal powerslam on a chair, and I kid you not...Mark Briscoe actually runs up a fucking brick wall outside. This match alone is worth buying the DVD. Aries vs. Danielson is pretty good but definitly not the best match they've had together. Hero vs. Sydel was kind of boring, Cabana/Jacobs vs. Daniels/Sydel was kind of boring. The 6 man mahyem was pretty good, Matt Cross has some pretty sweet moves. Gowan vs. Delirious wasn't that great. In a shocking turn of events, Claudio had a singles match that didn't suck. He and Davey actually put on a really good match. This is one you want to buy, even if it's really just for the main event.​


----------



## Dog_Bounty_Hunter

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was looking at ROH's DVD selection and found the *OVW* place for DVDs. I was really interested and wanted to know *what are some good shows to get and what year is the best?* Really appreciate it! thanks!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Dog_Bounty_Hunter said:


> I was looking at ROH's DVD selection and found the *OVW* place for DVDs. I was really interested and wanted to know *what are some good shows to get and what year is the best?* Really appreciate it! thanks!


OVW under Heyman's control was just as good as some stuff ROH was putting on. You can't go wrong with anything from Sept. 2005 until April 06.


----------



## Dog_Bounty_Hunter

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Okay I'll check it out. thanks!


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Getting IWA:MS TPI for Xmas, can I get any thoughts/ratings on it? Thanks.


----------



## Ken Kennedy

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Im think about buying ROH DVDs but every match that i have downloaded off the net has poor or very poor video quality. So i was wondering is the bad quality just from the internet or from the DVDS?!?!?! thanks for the help


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Ken Kennedy said:


> Im think about buying ROH DVDs but every match that i have downloaded off the net has poor or very poor video quality. So i was wondering is the bad quality just from the internet or from the DVDS?!?!?! thanks for the help


ROH has great video quality, pretty much as good as TNA, so it was the uploaded matches and not the actual DVDs with poor quality.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yep, definetely the uploaded quality of the matches. Unless it is a DVD RIP in DVD quality, ROH matches you find on the net will never be anywhere near great quality. Most of the ROH stuff I have downloaded is atleast watchable, most of the full shows are next to a DVD perfect picture.


----------



## Ken Kennedy

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks guys i got what i wanted to here. I was sure the poor quality was from the net just needed to make sure. Hmm now what to buy... I have just recently started watching ROH and theres sooo many great matchs i just dont know where to start.


----------



## Telf

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well I have been watching two PWG DVDs that I picked up during a TNA house show. I finished Astonishing X-Mas and am now watching Cruisin' for a Brusin. Here is my Astonishing X-Mas review:

Alex Shelley vs Scott Lost: Very good technical matchup. Scott Lost is someone who should be an indy superstar. In my early viewing of PWG, he never struck me as great. But that because he was stuck on multiman tags. Here, in singles competition, he and Shelley put together a very good match. Lost is a very good mat technician and has some nice looking offense. He is also part of a very entertaining tag team (Arrogance) with Chris Bosh. I'm sad I haven't seen a tag match of theirs but eventually I will, don't worry.

Nemesis and Ronin vs Quicksilver and Topgun Talwar: This is an entertaining throw away match. Nothing special but it was some good moments. Quicksilver is easily the best wrestler of this bunch and I have seen him put together some awesome matches. He was half of Aerial Express, an excellent tag team with Scorpio Sky, and is now part of Cape Fear with El Generico, another tag team I have heard great things about. Topgun Talway is a comedy act, pure and simple. Hell, he starts every match by snorting crack from the ring ropes. Nemesis has not impressed me from what I have seen. Ronin confuses the hell out of me. He has easily the worst look of a wrestler I have ever seen. He sports red pants and a red short with easily the dumbest looking mask I have seen. Yet, he is a very big guy, which makes his outfit an eyesore. However, Ronin's talent belies his outfit as the guy is a complete brusier. He throws some nasty chops and uses good power moves. He is in desperate need of a makeover though to be entertaining. This is a throwaway match with each guy hitting their big moves.

Colt Cabana vs Scorpio Sky: This was a disappointing match. Scorpio is a guy I haven't seen much of since it seems every PWG DVD I own features him injured. This is no different as Sky legit injures his knee early in the match and Cabana basically has to wrestle himself for a little while. This was a shame as the match really looked good in the beginning. Sky is quite the highflyer but he really held his ground well with the mat stylings of Colt. Colt mixed together some good comedy and this match had the makings of an entertaining affair. But the injury killed everything and left me disappointed.

Roderick Strong/Jack Evans vs El Generico/Human Tornado: WOW, was this a great match. This is one of those "buy the DVD for" matches. Let me just get the bad stuff out of the way. The ending is horribly botched as Jack misses the Ode to the Bulldogs. But please don't let that detract from the awesomeness of this match. Roderick Strong and Jack Evans are easily the best tag team in America and I really want to see their match with Super Dragon/Davey Richards. They hit most of their trademark manuevers and the match has just some crazy spots. Generico is someone who has really grown on me and he and Tornado are awesome as the lucha-esqe team. Roderick is portrayed as an absolute beast in this match and he destroys Tornado and Generico with chops. Jack is an awesome face in peril and Roderick is an awesome hot tag. Combine that with crazy highspots and you got a great matchup.

Chris Kanyon vs Joey Ryan: I'll be honest with you guys, I was so excited for the rest of this card that I skipped this match and still haven't watched it. Which from I read, isn't a bad thing. Supposedly this match is horrible. Not a must see.

Samoa Joe vs Davey Richards: I loved this match. Davey Richards is a special talent and throws some of the best kicks in the business. He also has awesome offense (his double armed brainbuster which he uses in ROH is fucking nasty). This match is awesome because Joe just brutalizes Davey with kicks and chops. Davey has some awesome "hulking up" moments and returns the stiff kicks. This IMO is an extremely underrated match and is a must see for anyone who wants to see the future of indy wrestling.

Chris Daniels/Alex Koslov/B-Boy/Petey Williams vs Frankie Kazarian/TJ Perkins/Chris Sabin/Rocky Romero: This is a solid 8 men match. There are some flaws as it goes almost too long, has some lulls, and some guys don't play a big enough role. Besides this, this is a fun match. There is some good humor and some cool looking moves. However, I have seen many better 8 mans.

Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen: This is a Guerrilla Warfare match. Now, PWG isn't as good as ROH with production values (I am having a lot of issues with the production of Cruisin' for a Bruisin'). So intially, I was upset with the fact that this entire match was taped with one hand held camera. However, this taping is done extremely well and actually enhances the match. Guerrilla Warfare matches are basically insane hardcore brawls and the camera view really makes it seem like that. And damn, is this a crazy match. Steen and Dragon brawl in the beginning and hit sweet chops to the face. They exchange Curb Stomps, chair shots, and more brawling. This match manages to make use of chairs, tables, tacks and barbed wire. Dragon and Steen hit some crazy stuff and the finishing sequence is fucking insane. Some of the moves might be a little too much but the more the merrier.

Final thoughts? Easily the best PWG show I have seen. I liked this more than Battle of Los Angeles. The top four matches in this show (Lost vs Shelley, Evans/Strong vs Generico/Tornado, Richards vs Joe, Guerrilla Warfare) are excellent. The other tag match and the 8 man are decent. The bad stuff (Kanyon/Ryan and Cabana/Sky due to injury) is easily overshadowed by the great. This is a must buy for all indy fans.​


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Nice review man. I downloaded the Strong/Evans vs Generico/Tornado match and it was excellent. About **** IMO. The double team from Generico/Tornado on Jack where Generico half nelson suplexed him and Tornado dropkicked him at the smae time was nasty yet freking awesome.

Please can someone give me some IWA:MS TPI 2006 ratings, I'll rep.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Need some help making my order! The buy 3 get 1 free sale is coming back this week and I cant decide on my free selection.

So far Im getting:
Honor Reclaims Boston (out this week)
Anarchy In The UK
Vendetta

But I cant decide on my free one between 
The Future is Now
SOTF 06
Irresistable Forces

Im kinda leaning towards Future is Now but star ratings for those 3 would be great.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> ^ Nice review man. I downloaded the Strong/Evans vs Generico/Tornado match and it was excellent. About **** IMO. The double team from Generico/Tornado on Jack where Generico half nelson suplexed him and Tornado dropkicked him at the smae time was nasty yet freking awesome.
> 
> Please can someone give me some IWA:MS TPI 2006 ratings, I'll rep.


The Ode to Bulldog botch ending really killed the match for me. I was giving it a ****1/4 until botch & now I give it a ***3/4.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thisskateboarding said:


> Need some help making my order! The buy 3 get 1 free sale is coming back this week and I cant decide on my free selection.
> 
> So far Im getting:
> Honor Reclaims Boston (out this week)
> Anarchy In The UK
> Vendetta
> 
> But I cant decide on my free one between
> The Future is Now
> SOTF 06
> Irresistable Forces
> 
> Im kinda leaning towards Future is Now but star ratings for those 3 would be great.


i know this doesn't help but it is happening this week! oh awesome, does it have any restrictions for newer dvd's or is anything allowed??


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> i know this doesn't help but it is happening this week! oh awesome, does it have any restrictions for newer dvd's or is anything allowed??


Its just the normal stock standard buy 3 get 1 free meaning it only works on ROH Shows, Straight Shootin and Best of's. The new shows out for this sale will be "Honor Reclaims Boston" which people have said has ROH's greatest tag match ever in Kenta/Marafuji vs Strong/Aries I think it is. The other shows is "The Bitter End" which has the end of the feud between Homicide and Corino which I have heard was disapointing.

Hope that helps


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> The Ode to Bulldog botch ending really killed the match for me. I was giving it a ****1/4 until botch & now I give it a ***3/4.



The botch would have been better if Jack instantly got up and quickly hit the corkscrew press for the win, but he didnt, he got up slowly and hit it poorly. For shame.

But c'mon dude, taking a match down 1/2* just for a botched finish?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> The botch would have been better if Jack instantly got up and quickly hit the corkscrew press for the win, but he didnt, he got up slowly and hit it poorly. For shame.
> 
> But c'mon dude, taking a match down 1/2* just for a botched finish?


Also that killed it for me too. If Jack followed it up good, I would have give it a **** but like you said, he did it poorly & I gave it a ***3/4. I dunno, my ratings really depends on the finish.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey, the B3G1 report was erronious on all accounts. It is 10$ DVD's with 10% off as well. There a4re good 10$ ones though, Vendetta and Final battle 2005. So next sale, we may have some 06 stuff, which is mighty cool. Oh and 11/3 and 11/4 are out. I cannot stress enough how much you need to see the 11/3 main, it will be in your top 10 this year.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*NEW RELEASES*


> 1. Nigel McGuinness vs. John Walters
> 2. Daizee Haze vs. Mercedez Martinez
> 3. Christopher Daniels vs. Chris Hero
> 4. Matt Sydal vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 5. Samoa Joe, Homicide, & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino
> 6. Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Rave
> 7. Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious (ROH World Title Match)
> 8. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. KENTA & Davey Richards





> 1. Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Cross
> 2. Ricky Reyes vs. Shane Hagadorn
> 3. BJ Whitmer vs. Tank Toland vs. Colt Cabana vs. Pelle Primeau (Four Corner Survival Match)
> 4. Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave
> 5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Delirious
> 6. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
> 7. KENTA vs. Matt Sydal
> 8. Homicide vs. Steve Corino (Fight Without Honor)


Both look pretty good.​


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Pretty pissed; wont be able to pick up HRB for ages, as my paretns wont buy me any more for Xmas, so I'll have to wait 2 months 'till my Birthday. Everyone will be raving on how good it is while I just get annoyed on how I havent seen it yet.

Definatley skipping TBE.


----------



## Telf

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Originally Posted by ROHWrestling.com
> THE BIG 10 SALE
> 
> $10 DVD'S, TICKETS, & 10% OFFThursday, December 21, 2006
> 
> -Road to the Title 6/22/02 (Low Ki vs. The Amazing Red, AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels)
> -Crowning A Champion 7/27/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Spanky vs. Doug Williams 60 Minute Iron Man Match)
> -Scramble Madness 11/16/02 (10 Man Scramble Match, Doug Williams vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles)
> -Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)
> 
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
> -Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Glory By Honor II 9/20/03 (Terry Funk vs. CM Punk, Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels)
> -Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03 (Scramble Cage Match, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
> 
> -Second Year Anniversary 2/14/04 (Pure Wrestling Title Tournament, Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Dan Maff)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Punk & Cabana vs. The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles, Homicide vs. Danielson)
> -Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
> -ROH Reborn: Completion 7/17/04 (Samoa Joe & The Briscoes vs. Homicide, Rocky Romero, & Ricky Reyes
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04 (Scramble Cage Match, Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk vs. Homicide)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match)
> -Final Battle 2004 12/26/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)
> 
> -It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
> -Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
> -Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
> -Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Low Ki & Homcide vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal, CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match)
> -Final Showdown 5/13/05 (Danielson vs. Homicide in a cage, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05 (Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide vs. James Gibson vs. Samoa Joe, Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana, CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH Title Match)
> -Escape From New York 7/9/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong ROH Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries, Homicide vs. Jay Lethal)
> -The Homecoming 7/23/05 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave Street Fight)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
> -Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
> -Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match, Embassy vs. Generation Next No DQ Six Man Tag)
> -This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles)
> 
> -Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave & Abyss; Daniels vs. Joe vs. Cabana vs. Homicide)
> -Vendetta 11/5/05- (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss, & Prince Nana vs. Austin Aries, AJ Styles, Jack Evans, & Matt Sydal in an 8 Man Tag Team War)
> -Final Battle 2005 12/17/05 (KENTA vs. Low Ki for the GHC Jr. Title; Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji for the ROH World Title)
> 
> -Best of Generation Next- Our Time Is Now
> -Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
> -Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
> -Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite
> -Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
> -Bloodlust Vol. 1- ROH’s Bloodiest Matches
> -Best of The Briscoe Brothers- Tag Team Excellence
> -Best of Bryan Danielson- World's Finest
> -Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
> -Do or Die II & III
> -Do or Die IV
> 
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
> -Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jimmy Yang
> -Straight Shootin' with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 1
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with 2 Cold Scorpio
> -Straight Shootin' with Kamala
> -Straight Shootin' with Christopher Daniels
> -Straight Shootin' with Steve Corino
> -Straight Shootin' with Francine
> -Straight Shootin' with Ken Patera
> -Straight Shootin' with Paul Ellering
> -Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
> -Straight Shootin' with Jushin Liger
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Mitchell
> -Straight Shootin' with The Blue Meanie
> -Secrets of the Ring with Dusty Rhodes
> -Straight Shootin' with The Fantastics
> -Straight Shootin' with The Midight Express
> -Straight Shootin' with The One Man Gang
> -Straight Shootin' with Butch Reed
> -Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard
> -Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
> -Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
> -Straight Shootin' with Skandar Akbar
> -Straight Shootin' with Mr. Fuji
> -Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero


Pretty cool. I think I may get Sign Of Dishonor, Escape From New York, The Homecoming, This Means War (maybe) and Vendetta.

Can anyone give opinions on these shows?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can't wait to get HRB and TBE. More so TBE because it looks like the better overall card.

I'll also probably pick up some $10 DVDs to complete some holes in my collection.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

To anyone who was in Philly, how was Cide-Corino as a match? Ignoring all other angles, was it close to as good a brawl as their 03 encounters?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> To anyone who was in Philly, how was Cide-Corino as a match? Ignoring all other angles, was it close to as good a brawl as their 03 encounters?


I heard it was VERY disappointing, a lot of blood but not a lot of meaning, also a stupid ending and horrible aftermath. Many people felt the same about Daniels/Delirious, very disappointing.

Once I hear more thoughts I'll make a decisions, but as it stands, I won't be buying TBE.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> To anyone who was in Philly, how was Cide-Corino as a match? Ignoring all other angles, was it close to as good a brawl as their 03 encounters?


Live reports claimed it to be a 'meh' match but people said the same thing about the Corino/Cide encounter from SCW and that match came across really well on DVD. It's all about how the match comes across on DVD.

EDIT: I'm surprised at how many people are saying they won't buy TBE because the card looks very good.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Lots of people have said "Everything on the card was a disspointment, except KENTA/Sydal"

Some guy said dont buy the show, just download KENTA/Sydal. That's what I'll do.

*200th post*


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> ^ Lots of people have said "Everything on the card was a disspointment, except KENTA/Sydal"
> 
> Some guy said dont buy the show, just download KENTA/Sydal. That's what I'll do.


Like I said before I honestly don't care about what live reports say (no offense to guys like Spartan and Homicide_187). I like to judge the show for myself and personally it's ROH and they never disappoint me. Also, a show with matches like KENTA/Sydal, Corino/Cide, Briscoes/Davey & Delirious (a match Gabe claimed could main event any ROH show), KOW/Aries & Strong, and Joe & Nigel/Danielson & Rave has me sold.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Like I said before I honestly don't care about what live reports say (no offense to guys like Spartan and Homicide_187). I like to judge the show for myself and personally it's ROH and they never disappoint me. Also, a show with matches like KENTA/Sydal, Corino/Cide, Briscoes/Davey & Delirious (a match Gabe claimed could main event any ROH show), KOW/Aries & Strong, and Joe & Nigel/Danielson & Rave has me sold.


And that's the way it should be I heard so many negative reports about GBH 5 night 1 and I ended up seeing it for myself and it turned out to be a pretty good show people like different things is all I'm trying to say.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm probably not going to get either one of these shows, at least not until I hear some reviews on how they come across on DVD.

They have the $10 sale going on, and I'm broke from Christmas Shopping :angry:


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I wish Kenta/Marufugi vs. Aries/Strong and Kenta/Sydal could be on the same show. Those are the two matches I can not wait to see. 

Might pick up a few DVD's in the $10 sale for Christmas.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

the card of the bitter end is really good. Currently, my next order stands at The Bitter End, Both Chicago Spectacular Nights, and the better show of Final Battle Weekend. (Or maybe both, who knows)


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> the card of the bitter end is really good. Currently, my next order stands at The Bitter End, Both Chicago Spectacular Nights, and the better show of Final Battle Weekend. (Or maybe both, who knows)


I dunno Honor, I think you'd be a real big fan of the 11/25 show, especially the McGuinness/Rave match and the Whitmer/Jacobs match, you'd love those. Might wanna pick that up as well when you can.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
hmm, for some reason i thought the next two shows coming out were the two chicago spectacular shows. I totally spaced on that one. haha


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Getting ready to watch IWA-MS' tag team death tournament. Will post my star ratings later tonight and tomorrow with my day off I plan to watch ROH's Survival of the Fittest 2006 and Motor City Madness. Expect mass show reviews from me in the next week or so.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm going to watch Destiny over tonight, getting hyped for the upcoming Danielson/Homicide match on the weekend. 

I haven't watched it in quite a while so I will also leave some ratings and maybe a review.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> I'm going to watch Destiny over tonight, getting hyped for the upcoming Danielson/Homicide match on the weekend.
> 
> I haven't watched it in quite a while so I will also leave some ratings and maybe a review.


I'll be doing something similar to that but I'll be watching all of the Cide/Danielson encounters in ROH.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*IWA-MS Double Death Tag Team Tournament*
1. Sexxxy Eddy & Jagged vs. Mitch Ryder & Chuck Taylor - **
2. Tables, Ladders, Chairs & Lighttubes Steel Cage Match - Drake Younger & Ian Rotten vs. Diehard Dustin Lee & Vortekz - **3/4
3. Barbed Wire Boards & Bar Room Brawl - Necro Butcher & Toby Klein vs. Hugh Rogue & Chuey Martinez - **1/4
4. Taipei Death & Shit That Hurts When You Get It In Your Cuts Match - Insane Lane & Freakshow vs. Dysfunction & Corporal Robinson - **
5. Electrified Lighttubes - Mad Man Pondo & 2 Tuff Tony vs. Jacob Ladder & Darin Childs - **1/2
6. Fans Bring The Weapons - Drake Younger & Ian Rotten vs. Necro Butcher & Toby Klein - ***1/4
7. Fans Bring The Weapons - Mad Man Pondo & 2 Tuff Tony vs. Dysfunction & Corporal Robinson - **3/4
8. No Rope Barbed Wire, Caribbean Spider Web Death Match - 2 Tuff Tony & Mad Man Pondo vs. Necro Butcher & Toby Klein - **3/4

Overall show rating - **3/4

Also, Honor can you give me a list of DVDs I should get off IVPVideos.com.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok, with the $10 sale going on i am in a bit of a pickle. 

I am going to order Unified, ROHomicide, Better Than Our Best, Dragon's Gate Challenge & Glory By Honor V Night 2. 

So should i order those 5 shows which is 100 bucks OR should i get 10 shows from like 05 and such for the same price?? I know its hard to say since its a matter of personal choice but should i go for quality or quantity for christmas???


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I would say a little of both haha. Get Glory by Honor V Night 2 and 8 shows from 05. There are plenty of good 05 shows and the only really must see in my eyes in your list is Glory by Honor V night 2. I have yet to see Unified though so maybe that too.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Also, Honor can you give me a list of DVDs I should get off IVPVideos.com.


I'll throw in my two cents -Mystery-

Super J Cup 1994 and 1995 (94 is for sure best tournament i've ever seen)
J Crown 1996
NOAH 7-18-2005 (Destiny 2005 show)
NOAH 3-5-06

About the rest of what I have from IPV are best of's some of which I really enjoyed was The Best of Satoshi Kojima, Best of (Shinjiro) Ohtani and the NOAH Kobashi GHC Complete Series, but a best of really depends on your own personal taste in wrestlers.

Some AJPW from the 90's pretty much you just can't go wrong.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*ROH Destiny*

Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave ***1/2
Shane Hagadorn vs. Derrick Dempsey *
Sara Del Ray vs. Daizee Haze **1/4
Cabana vs. Delirious vs. Pearce vs. Blade **3/4
Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer ***

_I will watch the last three matches tomorrow, getting late here. _


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> ok, with the $10 sale going on i am in a bit of a pickle.
> 
> I am going to order Unified, ROHomicide, Better Than Our Best, Dragon's Gate Challenge & Glory By Honor V Night 2.
> 
> So should i order those 5 shows which is 100 bucks OR should i get 10 shows from like 05 and such for the same price?? I know its hard to say since its a matter of personal choice but should i go for quality or quantity for christmas???


This is kinda weird, but I would say get Unified, Better Than Our Best, and Glory By Honor V Night 2. Then get 4 2005 DVDs. Two recommendations for '05 DVDs on sale are Manhattan Mayhem and Vendetta. Good all around shows. That's what I say.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> I wish Kenta/Marufugi vs. Aries/Strong and Kenta/Sydal could be on the same show. Those are the two matches I can not wait to see.
> 
> Might pick up a few DVD's in the $10 sale for Christmas.


It wasn't KENTA/Marafuji vs Aries and strong, it was KENTA/Davey.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> This is kinda weird, but I would say get Unified, Better Than Our Best, and Glory By Honor V Night 2. Then get 4 2005 DVDs. Two recommendations for '05 DVDs on sale are Manhattan Mayhem and Vendetta. Good all around shows. That's what I say.


That's pretty good advice actually hailsabin1990. Knowing what I know about the show's I would order a bit differently than jack evans 187.

I'd do
Glory By Honor V Night Two
Unified
Dragons Gate Challenge 

and then with the 10$ sale
Death Before Dishonor II pt 1 (Briscoes vs Punk/Cabana, Homicide vs Joe)
Midnight Express Reunion (Nigel vs Homicide, Low Ki vs Lethal, Danielson vs Joe)
Vendetta (Embassy vs GenNext & Styles, Strong vs Danielson II)
Escape From NY (Punk vs Strong, Lethal vs Homicide)


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> That's pretty good advice actually hailsabin1990. Knowing what I know about the show's I would order a bit differently than jack evans 187.
> 
> I'd do
> Glory By Honor V Night Two
> Unified
> Dragons Gate Challenge
> 
> and then with the 10$ sale
> Death Before Dishonor II pt 1 (Briscoes vs Punk/Cabana, Homicide vs Joe)
> Midnight Express Reunion (Nigel vs Homicide, Low Ki vs Lethal, Danielson vs Joe)
> Vendetta (Embassy vs GenNext & Styles, Strong vs Danielson II)
> Escape From NY (Punk vs Strong, Lethal vs Homicide)


I agree, do what he says Hailsabin!


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Also, Honor can you give me a list of DVDs I should get off IVPVideos.com.


GET BEST OF JACK EVANS! Really awesome stuff, especially for $3. Even if you're not a Jack fan, you'll love the matches on it.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I swear you guys are afraid of best of's from Japanese guys :lmao

I've heard mixed things about Dragon Gate in general and as I'm not really much of a fan of spotty wrestling I don't really plan to check out to much of the product but the Best of Evans does have me interested. Especially since if I don't like it I know someone who will take it off my hands


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was thinking about picking up every Best of Muta, Best of Liger, Best of Kobashi, and Best of Hansen. Possible some more Best ofs too.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Which Best of Liger? and Kobashi?

I have Liger V2 and all 3 GHC complete Kobashi best of's and I like all three, I still haven't found the time to watch Best of Muta TCC.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Pfft, for your info McQueen, I ordered Best Of Hashimoto, Best Of Muta TCC, and Best Of Kojima...it's just that I watched Steiner Bros and Jack Evans first and haven't had time to watch the rest


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Which Best of Liger? and Kobashi?
> 
> I have Liger V2 and all 3 GHC complete Kobashi best of's and I like all three, I still haven't found the time to watch Best of Muta TCC.


Every one. I think there are two Best of Liger and 4 Best of Kobashi.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Haha Spartanlax I know how you feel dude, I still haven't watched all of my best of Muta TCC, British Bulldogs, Legacy of Hayabusa v1 and a most of my Best of Japan 90's (I have 5 discs of that left) that I got of Goldenboy. I just watched the best of Kojima the other day and it was great especially his match against Kawada. Best of Hashimoto? sounds like a plan for my next order 

-Mystery- Well there is no such thing as too much Liger or Kobashi (I hope one of your Kobashi best of has Misawa vs Kobashi 1-20-97 unclipped as it is a long match from AJPW fucking fantastic same with the 2003 NOAH match up) but your not going to get the 50 best of Misawa's on IPV? :lmao


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Here is what my order looks right now. I'll probably wait until Christmas night to order once I get all my money. So, I'll probably add more.

Best of Jushin Lyger V.1 
Best of Jack Evans 
Best of Great Muta V.5 
Best of Great Muta V.4 
Best of Great Muta V.3 
Best of Great Muta TCC 
Best of Great Muta V.2 
Best of Kenta Kobashi V.1 
Best of Jushin Lyger V.2 
Best of Great Muta V.1 
Best of Sting 
NJPW 1994 Super J Cup (2 Discs) 
Best of Stan Hansen 
Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC V.3 
Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC V.2 
Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC V.1

EDIT: I can't seem to find the 50 best of Misawa. Could you link me?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone have an opinion on Best Of Hayabusa for me? It has a mix of regular matches and deathmatches, so I'm wondering how talented the guy is, if the matches are good, etc. Can someone help me out?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Since evryone wastalking ivp i checked it out and noticed the 10 for $22.50 so was browsing and picked out this selection but i need to cut 3 discs from it so any opinions

Best of American Dragon (2 Discs)
Best of Brock Lesner
Best of Cactus Jack
Best of Chris Benoit
Best of Chris Daniels Last Rites
Best of Curry Man (2 Discs)
Best of Low-Ki V.1
Best of Spanky
Best of Steve Corino
Best of Jack Evans
Toryumon Wrestlejam


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Platt said:


> Best of American Dragon (2 Discs)
> Best of Cactus Jack
> Best of Chris Benoit
> Best of Chris Daniels Last Rites
> Best of Low-Ki V.1
> Best of Spanky
> Best of Steve Corino
> Best of Jack Evans
> Toryumon Wrestlejam


That's the order you should make. Best Of Brock Lesnar...I have YET to find a full match on that DVD, it's just a bunch of promos and hype videos and clipped matches so far, gotta keep fast forwarding and hopefully I find something. Also, got rid of Best Of Curry Man because it's not gonna be anywhere near as good as the other. Toryumon Wrestlejam is AWESOME, Aries & Strong have fantastic tag matches and a few great singles matches, while Best of Jack Evans is just loads of fun. Also, Best Of Low Ki really got me in to him as a wrestler and made him one of my favorites, Ki/Spanky and Ki/Styles are both ****+.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow. 20 DVDs for $45. I'm glad I didn't make my order. Now, I can add some more DVDs to my list.


----------



## Kekumba

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Man, you guys sure love your best of's.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> That's the order you should make. Best Of Brock Lesnar...I have YET to find a full match on that DVD, it's just a bunch of promos and hype videos and clipped matches so far, gotta keep fast forwarding and hopefully I find something. Also, got rid of Best Of Curry Man because it's not gonna be anywhere near as good as the other. Toryumon Wrestlejam is AWESOME, Aries & Strong have fantastic tag matches and a few great singles matches, while Best of Jack Evans is just loads of fun. Also, Best Of Low Ki really got me in to him as a wrestler and made him one of my favorites, Ki/Spanky and Ki/Styles are both ****+.



thanks for that

one more question are these dvds regions free? and has anyone ordered them from the uk before and knows how long they take to arrive?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Kekumba said:


> Man, you guys sure love your best of's.


Of course we do, because it means we're guaranteed some great matches 

Just ordered:
Best Of Vader, 1 Disc
Best Of Eddy Guerrero Vol. 2
Zero-One 01 & 02
Best Of Satoshi Kojima
Best Of Chris Benoit
NOAH 07/16/2006
Best Of Toryumon 2005 Vol. 4
Best Of Cactus Jack
Best Of NJPW G1 Climax 1991

And now I'm done for a long, long, fucking LONG time.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*CZW Night of Infamy 5*
1. Michael Elgin vs. Jay Fenix - **
2. Player Uno vs. Beef Wellington - **
3. Cheech & New Jersey All-Stars vs. Team AnDrew & Cloudy - **1/2
4. Ryan McBride vs. Teddy Stigma vs. Trik Davis vs. Hallowicked - **1/2
5. Nick Gage vs. DJ Hyde vs. Necro Butcher - **1/2
6. BLKOUT vs. Kings Of Wrestling - **1/2
7. Niles Young vs. Akuma vs. Max Boyer vs. SeXXXy Eddy - **1/2
8. Drake Younger vs. Danny Havoc - **1/2
9. Justice Pain vs. Eddie Kingston - ***1/4

Overall show rating - **3/4

Note: A few matches I rated **1/2 could very well be moved up to **3/4 with a second watch.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey Mystery, are any of the shows you reviewed worth getting. I was going to pick up the Double Death Tourny, but the ratings seemed kind of low.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey, some questions:

(for Spartanlax or anyone else at ROH 11/25, Dethroned)
You talk about how much you liked Ring of Homicide due to match variety. But you also really like Dethroned (11/25). How come you like it so much, yet it doesnt have much match variety - 3 hardcore matches - the main event, Whitmer/Jacobs, Strong/Shingo.


(to anyone else)

How come on April 1st, 2006 (4/1) Irish Airbourne worked for 2 promotions? They were in the 6 Man Mayhem at ROH's Better than Our Best, and also were in a 9 man TLC match at IWA:MS's We're no Joke show. ?

Any help will be appreciated and maybe repped. Thanks.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Hey Mystery, are any of the shows you reviewed worth getting. I was going to pick up the Double Death Tourny, but the ratings seemed kind of low.


The death match tournaments I rated recently had low ratings but despite those low ratings they were fun as hell to watch. It all depends on what you like. If you enjoy watching people brutalize their body and other people's bodies than buy the shows.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Alright thanks, I'll probably pick that one up.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I am just about to order

Best of American Dragon (2 Discs) 
Best of Cactus Jack
Best of Jack Evans
Best of James Gibson (2 Discs) 
Best of Steiner Brothers 
NJPW 1995 Super J Cup 
NJPW 1994 Super J Cup (2 Discs)


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Great order David I haven't seen the Cactus Jack one but I'm guessing it's his matches from the IWA 95 deathmatch.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm a bit confused. It says shipping is $3.30. Does anyone know if that is for the 10 DVD's or is it that cost per DVD?

Edit: I just went through to the paypal page and it looks as if it's $3.30 for the 10 dvd's. HOLY SHIT , that's cheap. I think I';m going to add another 10 to my order


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Between buying from ROH and IVP I might be out of Christmas money by Christmas night....


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Hey, some questions:
> 
> (for Spartanlax or anyone else at ROH 11/25, Dethroned)
> You talk about how much you liked Ring of Homicide due to match variety. But you also really like Dethroned (11/25). How come you like it so much, yet it doesnt have much match variety - 3 hardcore matches - the main event, Whitmer/Jacobs, Strong/Shingo.
> 
> 
> (to anyone else)
> 
> How come on April 1st, 2006 (4/1) Irish Airbourne worked for 2 promotions? They were in the 6 Man Mayhem at ROH's Better than Our Best, and also were in a 9 man TLC match at IWA:MS's We're no Joke show. ?
> 
> Any help will be appreciated and maybe repped. Thanks.


I liked Dethroned because there wasn't a bad match on the card, nothing below **, maybe even **1/2 to some people. I'd say the entire card, aside from 2 or 3 matches, reaches over *** and higher. Also, Whitmer/Jacobs was just amazing to watch, really brutal in a storytelling way with some sick moves mixed in to keep it enjoyable. The tag title match nearly stole the show, but I preferred Aries/Richards, both were tremendous matches. The main event was MUCH better from their MCM match, but really, that's not saying much. I can honestly say that after thinking back on the event, a lot of the matches were great, Strong/Shingo, Richards/Aries, KoW/LOTR, Whitmer/Jacobs...man, I'm happy I went 

As for IA only working two shows, one of them had a broken arm, I believe it was Jake Crist (I think that's his name), so they took a break.

To whoever ordered Best Of Steiner Brothers: I haven't finished it yet, but three fantastic matches so far. ***1/4, ***3/4, and ***1/2. The second match featured Vader and Bam Bam Bigelow, and damn, big men should NOT be movingf the way they do in the ring!


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My final order.

Best Of Amazing Red/SAT
Best of American Dragon (2 Discs) 
Best of British Bulldogs
Best of Brock Lesner
Best of Chris Benoit 
Best of Cactus Jack
Best of Curt Hennig 
Best of Jack Evans
Best of James Gibson (2 Discs) 
Best of Low-Ki V.1
Best of Road Warriors 
Best Of Spanky
Best of Steiner Brothers
Best of Steve Corino 
NJPW 1995 Super J Cup 
NJPW 1994 Super J Cup (2 Discs)
Toryumon Wrestlejam


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

my IVP order so far

Best of American Dragon (2 Discs) 
Best of Cactus Jack 
Best of Chris Benoit 
Best of Chris Daniels Last Rites 
Best of Low-Ki V.1 
Best of Spanky 
Best of Steve Corino 
Best of Jack Evans 
Best of James Gibson (2 Discs) 
Best of Eddy Guerrero V.2 
Toryumon Wrestlejam 
Best of Toryumon 2005 V.5 
Toryumon 08/06/2006 September 6th 2006 
NJPW 1994 Super J Cup (2 Discs) 
Zero-One 01 & 02 

any suggestions for the final 2


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^
Add the Best of Dynamite Kid DVD it's two disk so it should count twice for the 10 dvd sale.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> That's the order you should make. Best Of Brock Lesnar...I have YET to find a full match on that DVD, it's just a bunch of promos and hype videos and clipped matches so far, gotta keep fast forwarding and hopefully I find something. Also, got rid of Best Of Curry Man because it's not gonna be anywhere near as good as the other. Toryumon Wrestlejam is AWESOME, Aries & Strong have fantastic tag matches and a few great singles matches, while Best of Jack Evans is just loads of fun. Also, Best Of Low Ki really got me in to him as a wrestler and made him one of my favorites, Ki/Spanky and Ki/Styles are both ****+.


Thx I should enjoy the best of Low-Ki this christmas.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is Low Ki V2 any good?


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> It wasn't KENTA/Marafuji vs Aries and strong, it was KENTA/Davey.


My bad, typo. I'm too use to putting those two together.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Anyone have an opinion on Best Of Hayabusa for me? It has a mix of regular matches and deathmatches, so I'm wondering how talented the guy is, if the matches are good, etc. Can someone help me out?


I've got Legacy of Hayabusa vol 1 and there is a mix of Deathmatches and Straight matches. He is actually a pretty talented guy even if he has somewhat of a spot monkey style at times he can wrestle if need be. Now I never actually finished disc 2 but the Legacy of Hayabusa picture quality is downright horrible to the point where it does ruin quite a bit of fun watching the compilation so keep that in mind.

Homicide you mensioned the Best of Dynamite Kid, everyone should see that. His series with Tiger Mask is amazing and despite the fact some of the matches are older than me they stand the test of time and wouldn't seem out of place on a current day tape, and I can't think of a better way to compliment how important those two were/are for pro wrestling as w whole.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Originally Posted by *McQueen*
> 
> Homicide you mensioned the Best of Dynamite Kid, everyone should see that. His series with Tiger Mask is amazing and despite the fact some of the matches are older than me they stand the test of time and wouldn't seem out of place on a current day tape, and I can't think of a better way to compliment how important those two were/are for pro wrestling as w whole.


I know I got the Kid DVD a couple of months ago and it's amazing the matches with Tiger Mask are way ahead of there time. Plus Chris Benoit studied his style that says it all right there.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

With the IVP sale, it says I can get 10 for $22.50, 20 for $45.00 or 40 for $90. Can I get 30 for $67.50?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> With the IVP sale, it says I can get 10 for $22.50, 20 for $45.00 or 40 for $90. Can I get 30 for $67.50?



yeah you can get any multiple of ten for 30 just add the 10 dvd offer to you basket 3 times


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Ahk, thanks.

So this is my current order, if I make one....

*Puro DVD Sampler
NJPW Super J Cup 1994 (2 Disks)
NJPW Super J Cup 1995
NJPW Tag League 1994
NJPW 1996 J-Crown Tourney
Michinoku Pro Mask Tournament 1999 (2 Disks)
NJPW Super J Cup 2000
NJPW G1 Climax 2002 V.1
NJPW G1 Climax 2002 V.2
Best Of AAA 2003 V.1
Best Of AAA 2003 V.4
Best Of AAA 2004 V.3
Best Of Toryumon 2005 V.3
AJW Dreamslam 2 (2 Disks)
Zero One 01 and 02
Best Of Bryan Danielson (2 Disks)
Best Of Nigel McGuiness
Best Of Low Ki V.1
Best Of Jack Evans
Best Of Spanky
Best Of Christopher Daniels
Best of Chris Benoit
Best Of James Gibson (2 Disks)
Best Of Steve Corino
Best Of The Steiner Brothers 
Best Of Milano Collection A.T*

Should I replace anything with Best Of Dynamite Kid?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*ROH- Suffocation*
Bryan Danielson vs. Sal Rinauro- **1/4
Jimmy Rave vs. Shingo Tagaki- ***1/4
Irish Airborne vs. Colt Cabana & Jimmy Jacobs- **1/2
Brent Albright vs. Christopher Daniels- ***1/2
Strong vs. Tolland vs. Hero vs. Bricoe- ***
Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli- ***1/4
Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe- ***1/2
Delirious vs. Matt Sydal- ***1/2
Joe & Homicide vs. Corino & Pearce- ***3/4

*Overall:* Looking at the star ratings and the insane amount of matches that reach ***+, I still wouldn't classify it as a must buy. It's close, but the problem is that a LOT of the matches follow the same pattern and style, meaning if you watch Rave vs Shingo, and then you watch Aries vs Claudio or Sydal vs Delirious, it feels like the same match with different wrestlers. Also, the crowd sucks, God awful. If you don't mind the matches getting a bit repetitive, then buy this DVD. Albright looks impressive in his debut against Daniels in the second MOTN, while Corino & Pearce battle Joe & 'Cide in a great, old school hardcore match. Sydal and Delirious would have easily stolen the show if they didn't lose all their pacing and flow mid-match for a few minutes, really awkward moment that took it down a lot. By the way, Tolland is SHORT, but strong. Anyway, really enjoyable DVD and well worth the purchase, but I wouldn't classify it as a must-buy due to the things I mentioned.

P.S.- On commentary, Jimmy Bower comes in during Mark Briscoe's match and says that the reason he's missing his two front teeth is because a guy punched him in the mouth at a bar. He then said that 20 minutes later, when the guy was starting to leave, Mark hit him with a SSP off the building. I couldn't stop laughing after that, it was hysterical.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've heard J Cup 2000 isn't as great as the others but I haven't seen it so if you get it MBL let me know what you think please. But to be honest seeing as Nigel McGuinness is pretty much a nobody in NOAH, just a midcarder to fill in 6 man tag spots (at least from all the NOAH appearances I've seen from him that's the impression I get), i'd say best of Dynamite Kid would be a safer buy. But it's subjective who you enjoy so that one would be up to you.

Edit: to add to what Spartanlax was saying about suffocation, you have pretty much my feelings for Irresistable Forces. There were plenty of matches on the card to interest me and some were good (Aries/Daniels, Strong/Shingo, Sydal/Jay and the Main Event) I still wasn't fully into the show but I wasn't disliking it either. 

*Irresistable Forces*
Adam Pierce & Shane Hagadorn vs Irish Airborne - **
Shingo vs Roderick Strong - *** 3/4
Colt Cabana & Jimmy Jacobs vs Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinauro - **3/4
Steve Corino vs Delirious - **
Christopher Daniels vs Austin Aries - *** 3/4
Brent Albright vs Trik Davis - * 3/4 (basically a squash like every Trik match but Albright looked very impressive)
Jay Briscoe vs Matt Sydal - *** 1/4
Mark Briscoe vs Davey Richards - ** 3/4 (mark seemed off his game)
Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe - *** 3/4


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow McQueen, if you thought Strong/Shingo was that good, then you're gonna go crazy for their 11/25 (Dethroned) match, because it topped that by a lot IMO.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I thought that was the match of the night to be honest, that DDT through the table was pretty sick looking and that match was a pretty good fued builder. Dethroned looks to be a pretty sick show and I'm thinking I'll get it along with Honor Reclaims Boston in a 3/1 order once Chicago Spectacular is out.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Finally decided onmy IVP here's what i went for

Best of American Dragon (2 Discs) 
Best of Cactus Jack 
Best of Chris Benoit 
Best of Chris Daniels Last Rites 
Best of Amazing Red & The S.A.T 
Best of Low-Ki V.1 
Best of Spanky 
Best of Steve Corino 
Best of Jack Evans 
Best of James Gibson (2 Discs)
Best of Eddy Guerrero V.2 
Best of Toryumon 2005 V.4 
Best of Toryumon 2005 V.5 
Toryumon Wrestlejam 
Toryumon 08/06/2006 September 6th 2006 
NJPW 1994 Super J Cup (2 Discs) 
Zero-One 01 & 02


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Nice order, although with that order your probably not getting a good feel for what "Puro" is about, but youll get alot of fun wrestling.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Nice order, although with that order your probably not getting a good feel for what "Puro" is about, but youll get alot of fun wrestling.



i've hardly seen any matchesfrom japan so for my first order i went with wrestlers i've heard of and will learn about some new ones as i watch so i have a better idea for my next order


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think I'm going to place an order. Here's what I had in mind.

-IWA-MS DVD Sept. 23 & 24, 2005 ’’2005 Ted Petty Invitational’’ - Hammond, IN
-CZW DVD Aug. 13, 2005 ’’Deja Vu 3’’ Philadelphia, PA
-CZW DVD Dec. 9, 2006 ’’Cage Of Death 8’’ - Philadelphia, PA

I was also considering the BOLA 06. Thoughts?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

PWG BOLA 2006 Review I made a while back

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=299475


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> PWG BOLA 2006 Review I made a while back
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=299475



Thanks, I'll take a look. If anyone has any thoughts on the other shows that would be nice.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



X/L/AJ said:


> Thanks, I'll take a look. If anyone has any thoughts on the other shows that would be nice.


*Night 1*
1. Chris Sabin vs. Colt Cabana - ***
2. El Generico vs. Delirious - ***1/4
3. CIMA vs. M-Dogg 20 - ***
4. Kevin Steen vs. Matt Sydal - ***
5. Dragon Kid vs. Quicksilver - ***
6. Roderick Strong vs. Rocky Romero - ***1/2
7. Excalibur, Human Tornado, B-Boy & Homicide vs. Joey Ryan, Scott Lost, Chris Bosh & Petey Williams - ***1/2

*Night 2*
1. Austin Aries vs. Disco Machine - ***
2. Davey Richards vs. Ronin - ***
3. Jack Evans vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
4. Genki Horiguchi vs. Chris Hero - ***1/4
5. Human Tornado vs. Joey Ryan vs. Petey Williams vs. Excalibur - ***
6. Arrogance vs. The Briscoe Bros. vs. Homicide & B-Boy - ***3/4
7. Frankie Kazarian vs. Scorpio Sky - ***1/4
8. No Count Out - No DQ Tournament Match: Super Dragon vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/2

*Night 3*
1. El Generico vs. Chris Sabin - ***
2. CIMA vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/4
3. Dragon Kid vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2
4. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2
5. Genki Horiguchi vs. Jack Evans - ***
6. Super Dragon vs. Frankie Kazarian - N/R
7. CIMA vs. El Generico - ***3/4
8. Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/4
9. Super Dragon vs. Jack Evans - ***
10. Delirious, Colt Cabana, M-Dogg 20 & Quicksilver vs. Rocky Romero, Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli & Necro Butcher - ***1/4
11. CIMA vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Mystery. I'm pretty sure you have the TPI 05 and I will probably grab both CZW shows so the real debate is the TPI 05 or the BOLA 06. Since I think you seen both which one would you recommend?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



X/L/AJ said:


> Thanks Mystery. I'm pretty sure you have the TPI 05 and I will probably grab both CZW shows so the real debate is the TPI 05 or the BOLA 06. Since I think you seen both which one would you recommend?


Honestly I'd get BOLA 06 instead of the two CZW shows and still get TPI 05. However, if you really want the CZW shows than I'd say get BOLA 06 over TPI 05.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Honestly I'd get BOLA 06 instead of the two CZW shows and still get TPI 05. However, if you really want the CZW shows than I'd say get BOLA 06 over TPI 05.


Hmm, I guess it's just my call then. I want the CZW shows as I heard B-Boy vs Webb was amazing from Deja Vu 3 and no one has it to post for me so that is enough to make me want to buy that show and COD is just a guilty pleasure. The BOLA from what I have seen looked real good but I also heard my buddy Tyler Black had a breakout performance at the TPI 05 so it's a hard choice for me.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can I get some star ratings for Unscripted II?? Even with the missing talent, that show is really tempting me with Danielson/Xavier, BJ/Strong, and Aries/Nigel.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> Can I get some star ratings for Unscripted II?? Even with the missing talent, that show is really tempting me with Danielson/Xavier, BJ/Strong, and Aries/Nigel.


Adam Pearce vs. Pelle Primeau & Mitch Franklin - N/R
Colt Cabana vs. Grim Reefer with Julius Smokes - *3/4
Ricky Reyes vs. Kid Mikaze - *
Nigel McGuiness vs. Austin Aries (ROH Pure Title Match) - ****
Bryan Danielson vs. Xavier with Prince Nana (ROH World Title Match) - ***
Jimmy Yang vs. Azrieal vs. Jerrelle Clark vs. Jason Blade (Four Corner Survival) - **3/4
Roderick Strong vs. BJ Whitmer (#1 Contender's Match) - ***1/4
Bryan Danielson & A Mystery Partner vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce with Prince Nana - ***3/4


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Adam Pearce vs. Pelle Primeau & Mitch Franklin - N/R
> Colt Cabana vs. Grim Reefer with Julius Smokes - *3/4
> Ricky Reyes vs. Kid Mikaze - *
> Nigel McGuiness vs. Austin Aries (ROH Pure Title Match) - ****
> Bryan Danielson vs. Xavier with Prince Nana (ROH World Title Match) - ***
> Jimmy Yang vs. Azrieal vs. Jerrelle Clark vs. Jason Blade (Four Corner Survival) - **3/4
> Roderick Strong vs. BJ Whitmer (#1 Contender's Match) - ***1/4
> Bryan Danielson & A Mystery Partner vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce with Prince Nana - ***3/4


Wow, is it worth buying or just getting the Nigel/Aries match??


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> Wow, is it worth buying or just getting the Nigel/Aries match??


I'd buy it. Punk's promo following the main event is fucking incredible. He shoots on a fan.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> I'd buy it. Punk's promo following the main event is fucking incredible. He shoots on a fan.


I saw that promo, it's fucking hilarious....well to me it was hilarious.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone have Star Ratings on Sign Of Dishonor & Vendetta??


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just finished watching Unforgettable and it would have to be the most UNDERRATED SHOW in ROH history. I know Joe vs Kobashi was the talk of the double shot but dam this show does not get its due.

Gibson vs Stroung and Kobashi/Cide vs Ki/Joe are both around ****1/2 IMO and the undercard is pretty entertaining aside from the Tag Title Match. A must buy!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thisskateboarding said:


> I just finished watching Unforgettable and it would have to be the most UNDERRATED SHOW in ROH history. I know Joe vs Kobashi was the talk of the double shot but dam this show does not get its due.
> 
> Gibson vs Stroung and Kobashi/Cide vs Ki/Joe are both around ****1/2 IMO and the undercard is pretty entertaining aside from the Tag Title Match. A must buy!


Took the words out of my mouth, that show was excellent but as you said is extremely overshadowed by Joe vs Kobashi. I often refer to Unforgettable as the forgotton great show of 2005.

Anyways Hailsabin I'll do some star ratings for Sign of Dishonor and Vendetta, but since I haven't watched either show in a while (especially SoD) kinda pulling general ratings by memory, so don't take them as gospel.

*Sign of Dishonor*
Jay Lethal & Dixie vs Heartbreak Express - **
Azriel vs Roderick Strong - ** 3/4
ROH Tag Titles
BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs Lacey's Angels (I believe Deranged & Cheech) - **
AJ Styles vs Jimmy Rave - ***
Nigel McGuinness vs Vordell Walker - ***
Samoa Joe vs James Gibson vs Austin Aries vs Homicide - *** 1/2
Christopher Daniels vs Colt Cabana - *** 3/4
ROH World Title Match
CM Punk vs Jay Lethal (w/Samoa Joe) - *** 1/2

*Vendetta*
Ace Steel & Delirious vs Chad Collyer & Nigel McGuinness - **
Sal Rinauro vs Jimmy Jacobs - **
BJ Whitmer vs Claudio Castignoli - *** 1/4
Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels - **** 1/2
Adam Pierce vs Davey Andrews - * 1/2 (Student Squash)
ROH World Title Match
"American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong - *****
8 Man Tag War
Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss & Prince Nana vs Austin Aries, Jack Evans, Matt Sydsl & AJ Styles - **** 1/4


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Vendetta: (BTW I hated this show, just to explain my low star ratings)

Ace and Delirious vs Nigel and Collyer - **
Sal Rinauro vs Jimmy Jacobs - **
BJ Whitmer vs Claudio - ***
Samoa Joe vs Chirs Daniles - ***1/2
Pearce vs Andrews - 1/4*
Danielson vs Strong - ***1/2
Embassy vs Generation Next - ***

Just ask if you want any explanations for the low ratings.

And HailSabin I advise skipping this show.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

For $10 don't skip Vendetta. Strong/Danielson is easily ***** and worth the $10 price tag alone.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Vendetta: (BTW I hated this show, just to explain my low star ratings)
> 
> Ace and Delirious vs Nigel and Collyer - **
> Sal Rinauro vs Jimmy Jacobs - **
> BJ Whitmer vs Claudio - ***
> Samoa Joe vs Chirs Daniles - ***1/2
> Pearce vs Andrews - 1/4*
> Danielson vs Strong - ***1/2
> Embassy vs Generation Next - ***
> 
> Just ask if you want any explanations for the low ratings.
> 
> And HailSabin I advise skipping this show.


Are you kidding me? Strong/Dragon, the 8 man tag war and Daniels/Joe were way better than what you rated them I have to ask why. 

Cody for $10 get Vendetta for Strong/Dragon alone. I promise you it's one of the greatest matches you'll ever see and it rivals Joe/Punk II the undercard is pretty solid as well and you get a really fun main event.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Are you kidding me? Strong/Dragon, the 8 man tag war and Daniels/Joe were way better than what you rated them I have to ask why.


I was expecting someone would ask that. 

Joe/Daniels - nothing wrong with it, I just wasnt into it. I thought it was really serious, and not very fun to watch. The leg work was good, but it seemed like Joe was just letting Daniels do it, rather than trying to fight back.

8 man - It was fun, but had some really stupid stuff. For example, at the end Aries was pinned with the Air Raid Crash. He's taken no other big moves or anything before that. Fresh Aries gets pinned with one finisher here. Very tired Aries has kicked out of 2 finishers in his title reign. Aries shouldnt have been pinned. AJ Germaned Abyss through the table, 15 minutes in to a 20 minute match. Abyss didnt recover after this, but neither did AJ. Why not? Lots of legal man issues were thrown out of the window. It felt like a big sloppy brawl in the end.

Dragon/Strong - The crowd seemed really dead for this. The camera angles were bad, as they showed both men atalking to each other about what to do next. It was annoying that Dragon dominated pretty much the whle match, leaving Strong too tired making his comebacks worse. Things felt really misplaced, Strong hit a nasty backdrop driver, then both men rested and went back to restholds. That move should have been used later, not then. That same situation happened with other moves, eg. Strong's big powerbomb. Some botches as I like to call them - Dragon hitting a baseball slide dropkick sending Strong to the outside, but you can see that Strong goes to the outside before Dragon hits him, thus it doesn't connect at all. Also the belly to belly to the outside was dumb, as Strong clearly ran into the gaurdrail. And the crowd seemed really dead.

I thought the show didnt really have any excellent matches, and didn't feel fun at all.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow, talk about over-analyzing, Jesus Christ. This is exactly why ROH fans get a bad rep "Well, you see, he used a third rest hold when really only two were needed, and that backdrop looked a tad botched, and Strong's hair got messed up so that took away from the match...", etc.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Wow, talk about over-analyzing, Jesus Christ. This is exactly why ROH fans get a bad rep "Well, you see, he used a third rest hold when really only two were needed, and that backdrop looked a tad botched, and Strong's hair got messed up so that took away from the match...", etc.


Well what I put wasn't as nitpicky as that.

And that's just how I watch, and my reasons for disliking the match.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> I was expecting someone would ask that.
> 
> Joe/Daniels - nothing wrong with it, I just wasnt into it. I thought it was really serious, and not very fun to watch. The leg work was good, but it seemed like Joe was just letting Daniels do it, rather than trying to fight back.


I liked the seriousness of these two in this match exspecially Daniels who wanted to show he could beat Joe that very story made the match for me.



> 8 man - It was fun, but had some really stupid stuff. For example, at the end Aries was pinned with the Air Raid Crash. He's taken no other big moves or anything before that. Fresh Aries gets pinned with one finisher here. Very tired Aries has kicked out of 2 finishers in his title reign. Aries shouldnt have been pinned. AJ Germaned Abyss through the table, 15 minutes in to a 20 minute match. Abyss didnt recover after this, but neither did AJ. Why not? Lots of legal man issues were thrown out of the window. It felt like a big sloppy brawl in the end.


None of that stuff you mentioned hurt the match up unless you're just being nitpicky over little things. The thing about the match breaking down into a brawl made sense to me since the feud was so heated at the time. Overall it was a very good brawl that came across great on TV.



> Dragon/Strong - The crowd seemed really dead for this. The camera angles were bad, as they showed both men atalking to each other about what to do next. It was annoying that Dragon dominated pretty much the whle match, leaving Strong too tired making his comebacks worse. Things felt really misplaced, Strong hit a nasty backdrop driver, then both men rested and went back to restholds. That move should have been used later, not then. That same situation happened with other moves, eg. Strong's big powerbomb. Some botches as I like to call them - Dragon hitting a baseball slide dropkick sending Strong to the outside, but you can see that Strong goes to the outside before Dragon hits him, thus it doesn't connect at all. Also the belly to belly to the outside was dumb, as Strong clearly ran into the gaurdrail. And the crowd seemed really dead.


I didn't feel like the crowd was dead for this at all it was just great all around it had everything. Dragon playing off to the crowd getting great heel heat, the intensity they had in there first encounter gets taken up a few more notches in this one and the fucking chops were brutal and I loved the MMA ending in this match (which I feel got overused some times this year but whatever) overall this was a really fun match up that didn't feel like it went as long as it did.




> I thought the show didnt really have any excellent matches, and didn't feel fun at all.


This show had 2 very good matches and a amazing ROH title match that rivals Joe/Kobashi and Punk/Joe II.

Strong/Dragon - *****
Joe/Daniels - ****
8 Man War - ***3/4


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just got Super Dragon Evoultion 3 and 4 for $31 counting shipping. Its on the pwg website but I got it on ebay.

Here are the Matches:

SUPER DRAGON - EVOLUTION 3

Disc 1:
9/28/02 - Revolution Pro - Super Dragon vs Mr. Excitement
12/14/02 - GSCW - Super Dragon vs Bobby Quance (SoCal MOTY 2002)
12/22/02 - Revolution Pro - TARO vs Super Dragon
3/29/03 - GSCW - Super Dragon vs Joey Ryan
3/29/03 - GSCW - Super Dragon / B-Boy vs Bobby Quance / Jardi Frantz (SoCal MOTY 2003)

Disc 2:
5/4/03 - Revolution Pro - Super Dragon vs Mr. Excitement
7/19/03 - Revolution Pro - Super Dragon vs TARO
8/16/03 - APW LA - Super Dragon / Excalibur vs Joey Ryan / Scott Lost
8/29/03 - PWG - Super Dragon vs Hook Bomberry
8/30/03 - PWG - Super Dragon vs Joey Ryan (SoCal MOTY #3)

Disc 3:
9/20/03 - Revolution Pro - Super Dragon vs Mr. Excitement
10/04/03 - PWG - Super Dragon / B-Boy vs The Briscoe Bros
10/18/03 - APW LA- Super Dragon vs Vic Grimes
11/15/03 - PWG - Super Dragon vs Joey Ryan - Guerrilla Warfare match
11/29/03 - Revolution Pro - Super Dragon vs TARO "Mask vs Mask" (SoCal MOTY runner up)

Disc 4 - Bonus Disc:
1997 - Super Dragon debut match vs Tiger Joe
2/23/03 - All Japan - Super Dragon vs. Extreme Blade
7/18/03 - WPW: "Best of the West" - Super Dragon vs Scott Lost
9/20/03 - Revolution Pro - Super Dragon vs Zokre
10/11/03 - RevPro: "Pride of the Mask" - Super Dragon / Zokre / Rising Son vs Quicksilver / Phoenix Star / TARO
12/10/03 - Super Dragon vs Charles Mercury
01/07/04 - Super Dragon / Ronin vs Charles Mercury / Topgun Talwar

SUPER DRAGON - EVOLUTION 4



Disc 1:
3/16/04 - Super Dragon vs. Babi Slymm - Revolution Pro Wrestling
4/17/04 - Super Dragon & Excalibur vs. Chris Bosh & Quicksilver - PWG
6/12/04 - Super Dragon vs. Chris Bosh - Revolution Pro Wrestling

Disc 2:
6/27/04 - Super Dragon vs. B-Boy - JCW - Jersey J-Cup Finals
9/11/04 - Super Dragon vs. B-Boy vs. Bobby Quance vs. Excalibur - CZW
9/17/04 - Super Dragon vs. Arik Cannon - IWA MidSouth Ted Petty Invitational 2004
9/25/04 - Super Dragon vs. Jonny Storm (30 Minute Iron Man Match) - IPW-UK (England Match Of The Year) 
10/21/04 - Super Dragon vs. BJ Whitmer - IWA Mid-South

Disc 3:
10/22/04 - Super Dragon vs. B-Boy - IWA MidSouth - Strong Style Tournament
10/23/04 - Super Dragon vs. Joey Ryan (1 Hour Iron Man Match) - PWG
11/12/04 - Super Dragon vs. Jack Evans - Pro Wrestling War 

Disc 4:
11/14/04 - Super Dragon & Excalibur vs. Scorpio Sky & Quicksilver - CZW
12/5/04 - Super Dragon vs. Mr. Excitement (Excitement retirement match) - RevPro 
12/11/04 - Super Dragon & Excalibur vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - CZW
2/15/05 - Super Dragon & B-Boy vs. Ebessan & Billy Ken Kid - Chikara Tag World Grand Prix


Both movies are 8 hours in length


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Homicide_187 said:


> Are you kidding me? Strong/Dragon, the 8 man tag war and Daniels/Joe were way better than what you rated them I have to ask why.
> 
> Cody for $10 get Vendetta for Strong/Dragon alone. I promise you it's one of the greatest matches you'll ever see and it rivals Joe/Punk II the undercard is pretty solid as well and you get a really fun main event.


alright, i am going for this show then. If it rivals Joe/Punk II(which is said to be the best match in ROH ever) then i am going for it. Plus the 8 man tag did catch me as well. With everyone saying i should get it, i will. Thanks.

Thanks to McQueen for the star ratings on Sign Of Dishonor, actually sounds like a good show.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Thanks to McQueen for the star ratings on Sign Of Dishonor, actually sounds like a good show.


Its worth a look. Its not the greatest show out there buts its not terrible either. It was the first ROH show I bought mainly because Im a Punk mark. His promo that he opens the show with is one of the best hes done IMO and his altercation with Mick Foley is also fun watching them go back and forth against one another on the mic.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thisskateboarding said:


> Its worth a look. Its not the greatest show out there buts its not terrible either. It was the first ROH show I bought mainly because Im a Punk mark. His promo that he opens the show with is one of the best hes done IMO and his altercation with Mick Foley is also fun watching them go back and forth against one another on the mic.


ok thanks, its only 10 bucks too and i am not picky when it comes to wrestling, ROH or indys in general. It starts with a Punk promo, then i will be very into it, kinda the same reason why i got Death Before Dishonor III, Punk wins the gold/Punk's great promo. Once again thanks, sounds like a fun show. The 4 Corner Survival is what caught my eye.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hail Sabin Due you know if the Super Dragon Dvd is good. I got Evoultion 3 and 4


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> Hail Sabin Due you know if the Super Dragon Dvd is good. I got Evoultion 3 and 4


well I haven't seen it, aside from a few PWG matches but i read a review on it, saying it was good. As i said i don't know from my personal experience of not seeing it but from seeing lots of Super Dragon matches, i would say it is worth the money:agree: I have been meaning to get that too, as it sounds good.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Vendetta: (BTW I hated this show, just to explain my low star ratings)
> 
> Ace and Delirious vs Nigel and Collyer - **
> Sal Rinauro vs Jimmy Jacobs - **
> BJ Whitmer vs Claudio - ***
> Samoa Joe vs Chirs Daniles - ***1/2
> Pearce vs Andrews - 1/4*
> Danielson vs Strong - ***1/2
> Embassy vs Generation Next - ***
> 
> Just ask if you want any explanations for the low ratings.
> 
> And HailSabin I advise skipping this show.


WOAH! ***1/2 for possibly the best ROH match of all time? Thats nuts. I see you tried to explain, bad things about the match. But im not going to go into that, because pretty much everything you mentioned shouldnt have any effect on what score the match gets.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Decided to watch Chi-Town Struggle today. I thought I'd throw out some ratings.​ 
*Chi-Town Struggle*
Irish Airborne vs. Shane Hagadorn/Trik Davis - **
Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2
Briscoes vs. Jimmy Rave/Conrad Kennedy III - ***1/4
Samoa Joe vs. Delirious - ***
ROH vs. CZW - **1/2
Nigel McGuinness vs. Homicide - ***
KENTA vs. Austin Aries - ****1/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana - ****​ 
Overall a very good show that's really underrated. Worth the money to buy but nothing to go out of your way for.​


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jack evans 187 said:


> Decided to watch Chi-Town Struggle today. I thought I'd throw out some ratings.
> 
> *Chi-Town Struggle*
> Irish Airborne vs. Hagadorn/Trik - **
> Strong vs. Jacobs - ***3/4
> Briscoes vs. Rave/CK3 - ***1/4
> Joe vs. Delirious - ***
> ROH vs. CZW - **3/4
> Nigel vs. Homicide - **1/2
> KENTA vs. Aries - ****1/4
> Danielson vs. Cabana - ****
> 
> Overall a decent show. Mcguinness vs. Homicide really disappointed me. Even though I should've known it wasn't gonna be that good since Cide isn't a pure wrestler. The ending made it worse though. Worth the money to buy but nothing to go out of your way for.​


wow, only 2 stars for Nigel/Cide, damn it really was that bad. I don't remember this show really at all, i might have to look at ROH.com and refresh my mind on it, it seems like a fun show with its fair share of good matches.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Well what I put wasn't as nitpicky as that.
> 
> And that's just how I watch, and my reasons for disliking the match.


You sir shouldn't even be able to watch Ring Of Honor wrestling ever again!


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

well after reading alot of reviews, i have decided not to buy the 12/22 event when it comes out on DVD. One of the main reasons being that i wanted it for Briscoes Vs KOW more than anything else, and it sounds like they had a much better match at Final Battle.

Final Battle 2006, the bitter end, Chicago Spectacular 1 & 2, and either 11/24 or 11/25 is my next order


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Honor finally upgraded 

Yea Honor buy fb06 its the stand out show from this weekend.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
2 Slick was very generous and bought me a great christmas present.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah, I know he did that for a lot of members I'm guessing the banner thing will be worked out tomorrow.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
banner thing??


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Slick didn't buy me anything... 

I guess I wasn't good enough this year.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm curently watching PWX Lighting the Fuse:

-Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Lethal: ***1/4
-The SAT & CA Elliot vs. Sonjay Dutt, Ruckus, & Luke Hawx: ***
-Claudio Castagnoli vs. Delirous: ***
-Mike Quackenbush, Equinox, & Shane Storm vs. Hydra, Ice Cream Jr., & Akuma: **
-Team 3D vs. Rhino & Abyss: ***
-Chris Hero vs. Arik Cannon: ***3/4


This show has been very good so far & I'll give the rest of the star ratings when I finished the show.

Tomorrow I will give a Christmas review on all the shows I got for christmas from then until I finished all the DVDs.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> banner thing??


So you're banner will show up and Mystery PM him I'm sure he'll do it since he upgraded a few guys that just signed up this month.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Yeah i just realised. DO they have to activate the banner function or something?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Nope a lot of people are having that problems who just upgraded Rajah is suppose to fix it.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
Ah ok.

I just bought 3 more shows of IVP.

I bought AJPW 2-24-02... headlined by what is considered a top match of this generation. Mutoh VS Kawada

I bought AJPW 7-18-04... headlined by Misawa's return to AJPW.

And i bought AJPW 9-3-06, headlined by Minoru Suzuki going for the Triple Crown.

For those who dont know, IVP have a sale going on at the moment.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Honor™ What region are DVD's from IVP?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^
umm, i am really not sure actually. I live in Australia and they we are region 4, and they come from the US, so my guess is they are probably region free.

They are all burned DVDs anyway.

Email Chris, the operator of IVP videos. He will tell ya.

[email protected]


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> umm, i am really not sure actually. I live in Australia and they we are region 4, and they come from the US, so my guess is they are probably region free.
> 
> They are all burned DVDs anyway.
> 
> Email Chris, the operator of IVP videos. He will tell ya.
> 
> [email protected]


Thanks


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I watched Manhattan Mayhem today and since i'm bored i'll give my review

*Manhattan Mayhem*

_Azrieal & Dixie Vs Izzy & Deranged ***1/4 _

_Nigel McGuinness Vs Colt Cabana ***_

_James Gibson Vs Black Tiger ***1/2_

*ROH Tag Team Titles*
_BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs Vs Roderick Strong & Jack Evans ****_

*ROH Pure Title Match*
_Jay Lethal Vs Samoa Joe ****_

*Dog Collar Match*
_CM Punk Vs Jimmy Rave ***1/2_

*ROH World Title Match*
_"Personal Jesus" Austin Aries Vs "The Next" Alex Shelley ****1/2_

_Homicide & Low-Ki Vs Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal ****_

This show is a must buy for any new ROH fans, I enjoyed all the matches on the show which usually I don't. I know this happened last year but I just wanted to give my opinion


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*PWG Beyond the Thunderdome*

Alex Koslov, Bino Gambino, & Top Gun Talwar vs. Disco Machine, Nemesis, & Ronin: **1/2

Mr. Excitement vs. TJ Perkins: **

*Number One Contenders Match: PWG World Tag Team Titles*
Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. El Generico & Quicksilver: ****

*Number One Contender Match: PWG World Title*
B-Boy vs. Kevin Steen: ***3/4 or 1/2

Human Tornado vs. Scorpio Sky: ***

*PWG World Title Match*
Joey Ryan (c) vs. Chris Sabin: ***1/2

*PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
Super Dragon & Davey Richards (c) vs. AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels: ****
-----------------------------------------------------------

*PWG (Please Don't Call It) The O.C.*

TJ Perkins vs. Rocky Romero: ***1/2

Austin "Starr" vs. Chris Sabin: ***1/2

B-Boy & Frankie Kazarian vs. Scorpio Sky & Joey Ryan: ***

*NOTE:* If you wonder why Kazarian no longer has long hair, this match is what you want to see.

*If Kevin Steen Loses, He Leaves PWG Forever & If Bryan Danielson Loses, He Would Have to Sing Happy Birthday to Steen*
Kevin Steen vs. Bryan Danielson: ***3/4

Bino Gambino, Disco Machine, & Nemesis vs. Alex Koslov, Ronin, & Super Dragon: **3/4

Colt Cabana vs. Human Tornado: ***

Claudio Castagnoli, Chris Hero, Chris Bosh, & Scott Lost vs. Kevin Steen, Super Dragon, El Generico, & Quicksilver: ***1/2

Both of these shows are great & recommended for ppl who ever seen PWG before.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Got done watching SOTF 2006, writing a review now. Should be up by tommorow.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*ROH Survival of the Fittest 2006*
1. Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards (Qualifying Match) - ***1/4
2. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave (Qualifying Match) - **1/4
3. Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries (Qualifying Match) - ***1/4
4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong (Qualifying Match) - ***1/2
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe (Qualifying Match) - ***3/4
6. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Tag Team Title Match) - **3/4
7. Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*The rest of PWX Lighting the Fuse*

Ian Rotten & Amy Lee vs. Mana & Mickie Knuckles: **3/4
AJ Styles vs. Homicide: ***3/4
Steve Corino vs. Teddy Hart: ****

A great show from PWX.
-----------------------------------------------------------

*JAPW Ultimate Rumble:*

Melissa Stripes vs. Alicia: **
The SAT vs. All Money is Legal: ***1/2
*JAPW Light Heavyweight Title Match*
Frankie Kazarian vs. Grim Reefer: ***
Low Ki vs. Archadia: ***
B-Boy vs. The Human Tornado: **3/4
*JAPW Tag Team Title Match*
The Outcast Killers vs. E.C. ***** & Bandido Jr.: **3/4
*Winner Gets A JAPW Title Match*
20 Man Ultimate Rumble: ***3/4
*JAPW Heavyweight Title Match*
Rhino vs. Monsta Mack: ***
Teddy Hart vs. Jay Lethal: ***3/4

A very good show by JAPW.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I watched Manhattan Mayhem today and since i'm bored i'll give my review
> 
> *Manhattan Mayhem*
> 
> _Azrieal & Dixie Vs Izzy & Deranged ***1/4 _
> 
> _Nigel McGuinness Vs Colt Cabana ***_
> 
> _James Gibson Vs Black Tiger ***1/2_
> 
> *ROH Tag Team Titles*
> _BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs Vs Roderick Strong & Jack Evans ****_
> 
> *ROH Pure Title Match*
> _Jay Lethal Vs Samoa Joe ****_
> 
> *Dog Collar Match*
> _CM Punk Vs Jimmy Rave ***1/2_
> 
> *ROH World Title Match*
> _"Personal Jesus" Austin Aries Vs "The Next" Alex Shelley ****1/2_
> 
> _Homicide & Low-Ki Vs Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal ****_
> 
> This show is a must buy for any new ROH fans, I enjoyed all the matches on the show which usually I don't. I know this happened last year but I just wanted to give my opinion


I also rewatched this show recently.

*Manhattan Mayhem*

_Azrieal & Dixie Vs Izzy & Deranged **1/2 _

_Nigel McGuinness Vs Colt Cabana **3/4_

_James Gibson Vs Black Tiger ****1/4_

*ROH Tag Team Titles*
_BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs Vs Roderick Strong & Jack Evans ****1/2_

*ROH Pure Title Match*
_Jay Lethal Vs Samoa Joe ****_

*Dog Collar Match*
_CM Punk Vs Jimmy Rave ***3/4_

*ROH World Title Match*
_Austin Aries Vs Alex Shelley ****1/4_

Homicide & Low-Ki Vs Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal ***1/4


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have just ordered 

Sign Of Dishonor
The Homecoming

In the $10 sale.


----------



## MIZ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DavidEFC said:


> I have just ordered
> 
> Sign Of Dishonor
> The Homecoming
> 
> In the $10 sale.


And by recommendation of DavidEFC i have ordered it to, this will be my first ROH dvd and i am hoping not my last. Also on a side note any1 no how long till it ships to Australia?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> I also rewatched this show recently.
> 
> *Manhattan Mayhem*
> 
> _Azrieal & Dixie Vs Izzy & Deranged **1/2 _
> 
> _Nigel McGuinness Vs Colt Cabana **3/4_
> 
> _James Gibson Vs Black Tiger ****1/4_
> 
> *ROH Tag Team Titles*
> _BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs Vs Roderick Strong & Jack Evans ****1/2_
> 
> *ROH Pure Title Match*
> _Jay Lethal Vs Samoa Joe ****_
> 
> *Dog Collar Match*
> _CM Punk Vs Jimmy Rave ***3/4_
> 
> *ROH World Title Match*
> _Austin Aries Vs Alex Shelley ****1/4_
> 
> Homicide & Low-Ki Vs Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal ***1/4


Nice review man, their were only a couple of matches that I had higher, I was also tired so I might have to re-watch it and change my star ratings. Also is Honor Reclaims Boston a good show to buy?


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Christmas Review Part 1

*Time To Man Up*
Danielson vs. Jack - ***1/4
Sydaniels vs. Irish Airborne - ***1/4
Cabana vs. Claudio - ***
Ultimate Endurance - ***
McGuinness vs. Delirious - ***1/2
KENTA/Davey vs. Briscoes - ***3/4
Joe vs. AJ - ***1/2

Overall, a decent show. I think that KENTA/Davey vs. Briscoes could have been a little longer. Good opener, Corino returned, Delirious kicked out of about every one of Nigel's finishers. Nothing from the show really stood out to me. IMO

Christmas review part 2 and 3 coming soon. (Anachy in the UK and Gut Check)​


----------



## rvd97045

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have 50 dollars what roh dvds should i buy?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



rvd97045 said:


> I have 50 dollars what roh dvds should i buy?


Unified, Glory By Honor 5 night 2. These two shows are great, other great shows are Final Battle 2004 and 2005, Manhatten Mayhem, Generation Next, World Title Classic, Joe Vs Punk 2, All Star Extravaganza 2.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Miz said:


> And by recommendation of DavidEFC i have ordered it to, this will be my first ROH dvd and i am hoping not my last. Also on a side note any1 no how long till it ships to Australia?


I told you to get Manhattan Mayhem for your first ROH DVD and you said you wanted one with 5 specific wrestlers on. (Can't remember what wrestlers you said now).

It takes between 7 - 10 days to ship to the UK so either around that time or a little longer....


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*ECWA Super 8 Tounrey 2006*

Davey Richards vs. Scott Lost: ***1/4
Josh Daniels vs. Andre Lyonz: **3/4
Xavier vs. Charlie Haas: **3/4
Bryan Logan vs. Milano Collection AT: ***1/4
Josh Daniels vs. Charlie Haas: ***
Milano Collection AT vs. Davey Richards: ***1/2
ECWA Summit Rumble: DUD or what the fans chanted, “This is Awful” 
Charlie Haas vs. Davey Richards: ***

It was a good show but it isn’t a must-buy unless you are a Milano Collection AT, Charlie Haas, and/or Davey Richards fan.

*PWG Enchantment Under the Sea*

Alex Koslov & Ronin vs. Hook Bomberry & Bino Gambino: **1/2
*If Tornado Wins, He Gets Five Minutes Alone With Jade Chung*
Human Tornado vs. Scorpio Sky: ***
Austin “Starr” vs. Kevin Steen: ***1/2
TJ Perkins & Rocky Romero vs. Disco Machine & Nemesis: **3/4
*PWG World Title Match:*
Chris Sabin: vs. Joey Ryan ©: ***1/4
The Briscoe Brothers vs. El Generico & Quicksilver: ***3/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli: ***1/4 (This match was dominated by Head Locks & it was interesting lol.)
Matt Sydal vs. B-Boy: ***3/4
*PWG World Tag Team Title Match:*
Super Dragon & Davey Richards © vs. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost: ****

A new stable was born in PWG: The Dynasty of Joey Ryan, Scorpio Sky, Chris Bosh, Scott Lost, & Jade Chung. They destroyed Super Dragon & Davey Richards after that match. Dragon wasn’t seen since until PWG BOLA 2006. 

Another great show from PWG


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Christmas Review Part 2​ 
*Anarchy in the UK*
Whitmer vs. Shiozaki - ***3/4
Fleisch vs. Storm vs. Spud - **3/4
KOW & Collyer vs. Cabana, McGuinness, & Brookside - **3/4
Danielson vs. SUWA - ***1/2
Rave vs. Williams - ***1/2
Briscoes vs. Sydal & Davey - ****1/2
Danielson vs. Strong - ****​ 
****Attention*** Anarchy in the UK is a must buy show for 2006. It's my 3rd favorite show of the year. Buy it!! :agree:*​


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*IWA-MS: We're No Joke*

Team Underground vs. Deranged & Brian Damage: **3/4
Daizee Haze & Vanessa Kraven vs. MsChif & Mickie Knuckles: ***1/4
Jake Crist vs. Dave Crist vs. Marek Brave vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Trik Davis vs. Tyler Black vs.Ricochet vs. Billy Roc vs. Darin Corbin (Nine Way TLC Match): ***3/4
Eddie Kingston, Larry Sweeney, & Brother Runt vs. Thomaselli Brothers: ***1/4
Ruckus vs. Josh Abercromble: ***
Kevin Steen vs. Ian Rotten: ***
Delirious vs. El Generico: ***1/2
Tank vs. Toby Klein: **3/4
Necro Butcher vs. Low Ki: ****
Chris Hero vs. Milano Collection AT: ***3/4

A great show from IWA-MS.

*ROH Weekend of Champions Night Two*

Conrad Kennedy III & Colt Cabana vs. Irish Airborne: **3/4
Delirious vs. Chris Sabin: ***
Samoa Joe vs. Claudio Castagnoli: ***1/4
BJ Whitmer vs. Super Dragon: ***1/2
Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal: ***1/4
*Title vs. Title*
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness: ****3/4
*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (c): ***3/4

Very underrated show with a Match of the Year Candidate.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for all the ratings guys! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Thanks for all the ratings guys! Keep 'em coming!


I'll have ratings on Gut Check within the next 2-3 days. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anyway, can I get some ratings on Honor Reclaims Boston & The Bitter End for anyone who has seen any of them yet.​


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Thanks for all the ratings guys! Keep 'em coming!


I'm gonna review my first Dragon Gate show & Best of Low Ki in Japan soon.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anybody know when the 10 dollar sale ends??


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Does anybody know when the 10 dollar sale ends??


December 27th at 10pm EST!!


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Platt said:


> December 27th at 10pm EST!!


Fuck, i guess that means i am not getting any from it, fuck!

Thanks though.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

OK Guys, my b-day is jan.7th and i am going to order 2 ROH Dvds. I have 
1. Punk the final chapter
2. Death before dishonor 4
3. best of cm punk vol.3
4. Redemption
5. In your face
6. Arena Warfare(telling you this so noone says any of these)

anyway what 2 should i get for my b-day?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Future Star said:


> OK Guys, my b-day is jan.7th and i am going to order 2 ROH Dvds. I have
> 1. Punk the final chapter
> 2. Death before dishonor 4
> 3. best of cm punk vol.3
> 4. Redemption
> 5. In your face
> 6. Arena Warfare(telling you this so noone says any of these)
> 
> anyway what 2 should i get for my b-day?


well since everyone will say this, go for Manhatten Mayhem, great show from top to bottom. I also heard that Glory By Honor V Night 2, Unified, Supercard Of Honor, Anarchy In The UK, Better Than Our Best are very excellent shows.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> well since everyone will say this, go for Manhatten Mayhem, great show from top to bottom. I also heard that Glory By Honor V Night 2, Unified, Supercard Of Honor, Anarchy In The UK, Better Than Our Best are very excellent shows.


so the first two you said i should get?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Future Star said:


> OK Guys, my b-day is jan.7th and i am going to order 2 ROH Dvds. I have
> 1. Punk the final chapter
> 2. Death before dishonor 4
> 3. best of cm punk vol.3
> 4. Redemption
> 5. In your face
> 6. Arena Warfare(telling you this so noone says any of these)
> 
> anyway what 2 should i get for my b-day?


I would go with Arena Warfare & Best of CM Punk Vol.3 but that's just me.

Manhattan Mayhem & Supercard of Honor is awesome shows also.
-----------------------------------------------------------

*Best of Low-Ki Vol.1*

-Low-Ki & Yoshito Sasaki vs. Spanky & Naohiro Hoshikawa: ***1/2
-Low-Ki vs. Spanky: ****
-Low-Ki & Spanky vs. CW Anderson & Steve Corino: ***3/4 
Naohiro Hoshikawa vs. Low-Ki: ***3/4
-Low-Ki, CW Anderson & Frankie Kazarian vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa, Ikuto Hidaka & Yoshito Sasaki: ***1/2
-Low-Ki & Frankie Kazarian vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa & Masato Tanaka: ***3/4
-AJ Styles vs. Low-Ki: ****
-Low-Ki & Tom Howard vs. Shinya Hashimoto & Wataru Sakata: ***1/2 (After the match Low-Ki got embarrassed when some one put a piece of hair on the top of his head).
-Low-Ki & Yoshito Sasaki vs. Wataru Sakata & Ikuto Hidaka: ***3/4

Low-Ki is just as awesome in Japan like he is in America. His matches Spanky & Styles were the best matches to me on here. I got to say that Low-Ki & Kazarian is a real good team & I wish they tag together in the US but their gimmicks are far of course to each other. This is a good buy for only $2.99 at IVP Videos.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Future Star said:


> so the first two you said i should get?


well the first one yeah(Manhatten Mayhem), since i have seen it but the other i listed i haven't seen, only heard great things and read reviews on. I am going to order GBH V Night 2 & Unified anyways but if you read some of the peoples review on ROH show in the other wrestling section that can also help. I just wanted to give you some suggestions that were also reccomended to me.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Future Star said:


> OK Guys, my b-day is jan.7th and i am going to order 2 ROH Dvds. I have
> 1. Punk the final chapter
> 2. Death before dishonor 4
> 3. best of cm punk vol.3
> 4. Redemption
> 5. In your face
> 6. Arena Warfare(telling you this so noone says any of these)
> 
> anyway what 2 should i get for my b-day?


I haven't seen Manhattan Mayhem yet, but heard it was good. But, from what I have seen, you could get any two out of Better Than Our Best, Anarchy in the UK, and Glory By Honor V Night 2. BTOB is the best ROH show I've ever seen.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Zero-One Pro Wrestling 4/2/2005*

Ashikaga-shi Iron vs. Rikiya Fudo: **3/4
Ryouji Sai & Masato Tanaka vs. Tomoaki Honma & Osamu Namiguchi: ***1/2
Sonjay Dutt vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa: ***1/4
CW Anderson vs. Kohei Sato: ***1/4
Minoru Fujita & Ikuto Hidaka vs. Alex Shelley & Spanky: ***3/4
Shinjiro Otani vs. Steve Corino vs. Takao Omori: ***1/2

“DRINK UP BITCHES!” From Steve Corino lol. This was a very solid show by Zero-One. Had good wrestling about every match. It was great to see Alex Shelley & Sonjay Dutt in Japan by the way.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm definitely getting Manhattan Mayhem in the $10 sale. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anyway, can I get some ratings on these shows:

Supercard of Honor
The Bitter End
Dragon Gate Challenge

Thanks.
​


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Dragon Gate Toryumon 5/10/06*

Jackson & Johnson vs. Michael Iwasa & Daniel Mishima: *
Anthony W. Mori & Super Shisa vs. Taku Iwasa & Akira Tozawa: **1/4 (Very Funny)
Minoru Suzuki vs. Stalker Ichikawa: DUD
Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi: ***1/2
Susumu Yokosuka vs. BxB Hulk: ***3/4
Susumu Yokosuka vs. Shingo Takagi: ***1/4
Muscle Outlaws (Naruki Doi/Gamma/Naoki Tanisaki/Masato Yoshino) vs. CIMA/Don Fujii/Magnum TOKYO/Masaaki Mochizuki: ****

The first three matches was what we called “Sports Entertainment” & it sucked so skip the first three matches (the second was actually funny). From Doi/Kid to the main event, it was good show (if you ignore the first three matches). Also a note, Susumu Yokosuka is one of my favorite wrestlers now.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I am definatly going to have to buy this dvd, just to see if my favourite wrestler at the moment Minoru Suzuki actually had a match that bad.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Finally just finished watching Destiny over....

*ROH Destiny**

Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave ***1/2
Shane Hagadorn vs. Derrick Dempsey *
Sara Del Ray vs. Daizee Haze **1/4
Cabana vs. Delirious vs. Pearce vs. Blade **3/4
Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer ***
Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ****
Aries/Strong vs. Briscoes ***1/2*

Overall, the show flowed well, I didn't watch it all at once which might have helped my concentration but it seemed to have taken a nice pattern. From a great opener, one of the best openers of 2006 to a few average matches, things started to pick up a little with Daniels/Whitmer before the great double Main Event. 

Danielson/Homicide I rated ****1/4 at first but I decided to rewatch it before the tag title match just then and lowered it to a **** grade. The tag title match got a little over spot reliance at times which took away from some of the excellent tag team wrestling but was still a fun match none the less and certainly nothing to complain about.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can someone give me a key of what the ***1/2 or ** means and all the rest, i am trying to read reviews and dont get the ratings


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Star Rating Key
> 
> DUD – please, please die.
> ½* - this is normally for a 2 – 3 minute match.
> * - Good action, but way too short.
> *1/2 – Same as above, but probably longer and boring and/or sloppy.
> ** - Showing life of a good match, needs flow and/or psychology.
> **1/2 - Again, probably a good match that should have gone on longer.
> *** - Now the match reaches “good” status.
> ***1/2 – Very good match, worth seeing.
> **** - Excellent match, maybe worth buying the show for one.
> ****1/2 – fantastic match, which you need to go out of your way to see.
> ***** - Perfect. Must watch (or forever be ashamed).


^^^ That's the star rating key for R_O_H.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok, me now. These are the ROH DVDs I have: Best of American Super Juniors Tournament, Manhattan Mayhem, Death Before Dishonor III, Punk The Final Chapter, Better Than Our Best, Chi-Town Struggle, Time To Man Up, Anarchy in the UK, and Gut Check.

Here's what I want to know. What other shows (from any year) are really good/must buys?? And please don't tell me Unified and Glory By Honor V Night 2. I already have most of the matches on a DVD-R. ​


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> ^^^ That's the star rating key for R_O_H.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ok, me now. These are the ROH DVDs I have: Best of American Super Juniors Tournament, Manhattan Mayhem, Death Before Dishonor III, Punk The Final Chapter, Better Than Our Best, Chi-Town Struggle, Time To Man Up, Anarchy in the UK, and Gut Check.
> 
> Here's what I want to know. What other shows (from any year) are really good/must buys?? And please don't tell me Unified and Glory By Honor V Night 2. I already have most of the matches on a DVD-R. ​


*In no order:*
Ring Of Homicide
Nowhere To Run
Joe vs. Kobashi
Final Battle 2005
Final Battle 2003
Final Showdown
Main Event Spectacles
Unforgettable
The Future Is Now


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> *In no order:*
> Ring Of Homicide
> Nowhere To Run
> Joe vs. Kobashi
> Final Battle 2005
> Final Battle 2003
> Final Showdown
> Main Event Spectacles
> Unforgettable
> The Future Is Now


Ring of Homicide - seen 3 matches, so no
Nowhere To Run - seen 2 matches, but still looks good, an option
Joe vs. Kobashi - on my comp right now
Final Battle 2005 - seen the double main event, so no
Final Battle 2003 - seen one match, but looks really good, very high option
Final Showdown - seen 5 matches, so a big no
Main Event Spectacles - have most of it on DVDs so no
Unforgettable - seen nothing, why have I seen none of that... looks real good
Future is Now - one again, seen nothing, looks great

Thanks spartan, anyone else wanna make any other suggestions?? What about Supercard of Honor & Dragon Gate Challenge?? I heard they were real good...​


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

This may be the wrong place to ask this question, but rather than starting a different thread I thought I would post it in here....

How is Highspots.com for shipping to the UK? Is it good/reliable/etc?

Thank You


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I forgot Dragon Gate Challenege, buy that show, it's amazing! One of the best shows this year.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

So I'm sure everyone has seen the 10 dollar sale. If not, here's the list of DVDs:



> -Road to the Title 6/22/02 (Low Ki vs. The Amazing Red, AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels)
> -Crowning A Champion 7/27/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Spanky vs. Doug Williams 60 Minute Iron Man Match)
> -Scramble Madness 11/16/02 (10 Man Scramble Match, Doug Williams vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles)
> -Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)
> 
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
> -Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Glory By Honor II 9/20/03 (Terry Funk vs. CM Punk, Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels)
> -Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03 (Scramble Cage Match, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
> 
> -Second Year Anniversary 2/14/04 (Pure Wrestling Title Tournament, Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Dan Maff)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Punk & Cabana vs. The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles, Homicide vs. Danielson)
> -Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
> -ROH Reborn: Completion 7/17/04 (Samoa Joe & The Briscoes vs. Homicide, Rocky Romero, & Ricky Reyes
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04 (Scramble Cage Match, Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk vs. Homicide)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match)
> -Final Battle 2004 12/26/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)
> 
> -It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
> -Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
> -Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
> -Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Low Ki & Homcide vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal, CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match)
> -Final Showdown 5/13/05 (Danielson vs. Homicide in a cage, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05 (Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide vs. James Gibson vs. Samoa Joe, Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana, CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH Title Match)
> -Escape From New York 7/9/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong ROH Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries, Homicide vs. Jay Lethal)
> -The Homecoming 7/23/05 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave Street Fight)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
> -Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
> -Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match, Embassy vs. Generation Next No DQ Six Man Tag)
> -This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles)
> -Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave & Abyss; Daniels vs. Joe vs. Cabana vs. Homicide)
> -Vendetta 11/5/05- (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss, & Prince Nana vs. Austin Aries, AJ Styles, Jack Evans, & Matt Sydal in an 8 Man Tag Team War)
> -Final Battle 2005 12/17/05 (KENTA vs. Low Ki for the GHC Jr. Title; Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji for the ROH World Title)


Out of all those, what do you guys recommend? I'm looking to spend between 50 and 100 dollars (got to love XMas money) so if you could pick between 5-10 shows to help me out that would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Manhattan Mayhem
Final Battle 2005
Vendetta
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies
Survival Of The Fittest 2004
Final Battle 2004
Midnight Express Reunion
Main Event Spectacles

Those are the real must-haves from the list of DVDs, me thinks.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> * -Road to the Title 6/22/02 (Low Ki vs. The Amazing Red, AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels)*
> -Crowning A Champion 7/27/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Spanky vs. Doug Williams 60 Minute Iron Man Match)
> -Scramble Madness 11/16/02 (10 Man Scramble Match, Doug Williams vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles)
> -Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)
> 
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
> -Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Glory By Honor II 9/20/03 (Terry Funk vs. CM Punk, Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels)
> -Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03 (Scramble Cage Match, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
> 
> -Second Year Anniversary 2/14/04 (Pure Wrestling Title Tournament, Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Dan Maff)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Punk & Cabana vs. The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles, Homicide vs. Danielson)
> -Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
> -ROH Reborn: Completion 7/17/04 (Samoa Joe & The Briscoes vs. Homicide, Rocky Romero, & Ricky Reyes
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04 (Scramble Cage Match, Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk vs. Homicide)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match)
> *-Final Battle 2004 12/26/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)*
> 
> -It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
> -Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
> -Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
> -Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> *-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Low Ki & Homcide vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal, CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match)*
> *-Final Showdown 5/13/05 (Danielson vs. Homicide in a cage, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05 (Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)*
> -Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide vs. James Gibson vs. Samoa Joe, Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana, CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH Title Match)
> -Escape From New York 7/9/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong ROH Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries, Homicide vs. Jay Lethal)
> -The Homecoming 7/23/05 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave Street Fight)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
> -Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
> -Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match, Embassy vs. Generation Next No DQ Six Man Tag)
> -This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles)
> -Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave & Abyss; Daniels vs. Joe vs. Cabana vs. Homicide)
> -*Vendetta 11/5/05- (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss, & Prince Nana vs. Austin Aries, AJ Styles, Jack Evans, & Matt Sydal in an 8 Man Tag Team War)*
> *-Final Battle 2005 12/17/05 (KENTA vs. Low Ki for the GHC Jr. Title; Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji for the ROH World Title)*


I have bolded the shows on that list that I own.

The must buys are 
Road To The Title, It was the first older show i ever bought and I loved it from beginning to end.

Manhattan Mayhem, The show that got me in to ROH.

Final Battle 2005., American Dragon vs Marafuji and Low Ki vs KENTA. Need I say more about Final Battle 2005?

Vendetta and Death Before Dishonor III


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I would recommend Vendetta, Manhattan Mayhem, Final Showdown, & Final Battle '04 & '05 the most out of that list.

*Best of Milano Collection A.T.*

-Milano Collection A.T. vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (4/22/03): ***3/4
-Milano Collection A.T., YOSSINO & Anthony W. Mori vs. Dragon Kid, Super Shisa & Kenichiro Arai (2/8/04): ***3/4
-Milano Collection A.T. vs. SUWA (3/14/04): ***1/2
-Milano Collection A.T. & YOSSINO vs. CIMA & Don Fujii (6/20/04): ***1/4 
-Milano Collection A.T., Anthony W. Mori & Super Shisa vs. Genki Horiguchi, Ryo Saito & Naoki Tanisaki (7/4/04): ****
-Milano Collection A.T., YOSSINO & Anthony W. Mori vs. Shuji Kondo, "brother" YASSHI & Takuya Sugawara (12/16/04): ***3/4
-Milano Collection A.T. vs. Ryo Saito (1/14/05): ****

This DVD is a good-buy for $2.99. I would recommended for ppl who never seen Milano Collection AT before or barely.

*NOTE: YOSSINO is Masato Yoshino if you don’t know.*


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> -Road to the Title 6/22/02 (Low Ki vs. The Amazing Red, AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels)
> -Crowning A Champion 7/27/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Spanky vs. Doug Williams 60 Minute Iron Man Match)
> -Scramble Madness 11/16/02 (10 Man Scramble Match, Doug Williams vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles)
> -Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)
> 
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
> -Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Glory By Honor II 9/20/03 (Terry Funk vs. CM Punk, Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels)
> *-Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03 (Scramble Cage Match, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)*
> 
> -Second Year Anniversary 2/14/04 (Pure Wrestling Title Tournament, Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Dan Maff)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Punk & Cabana vs. The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles, Homicide vs. Danielson)
> -Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
> -ROH Reborn: Completion 7/17/04 (Samoa Joe & The Briscoes vs. Homicide, Rocky Romero, & Ricky Reyes
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04 (Scramble Cage Match, Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk vs. Homicide)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match)
> -Final Battle 2004 12/26/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)
> 
> -It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
> -Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
> -Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
> -Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> *-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Low Ki & Homcide vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal, CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match)
> *-Final Showdown 5/13/05 (Danielson vs. Homicide in a cage, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05 (Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide vs. James Gibson vs. Samoa Joe, Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana, CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH Title Match)
> -Escape From New York 7/9/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong ROH Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries, Homicide vs. Jay Lethal)
> -The Homecoming 7/23/05 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave Street Fight)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
> -Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
> -Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match, Embassy vs. Generation Next No DQ Six Man Tag)
> -This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles)
> -Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave & Abyss; Daniels vs. Joe vs. Cabana vs. Homicide)
> *-Vendetta 11/5/05- (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss, & Prince Nana vs. Austin Aries, AJ Styles, Jack Evans, & Matt Sydal in an 8 Man Tag Team War)
> -Final Battle 2005 12/17/05 (KENTA vs. Low Ki for the GHC Jr. Title; Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji for the ROH World Title)*


Bolded ones are ones I believe are must haves. Main Evemt Spectacles, Manhattan Mayhem, Vendetta, and Final Battle 2005.​


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm Getting 

Bitter Friends Stiffer Enimeys(Is that the one with the slap that ruined Steve Corino hearing

War of the Wire
Vendetta 
Final Battle 2005


----------



## ROH_Fanatic123

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

On your opinion, what do you guys think I should get?

ROH: Irresistible Forces 

or

ROH: The Bitter End


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



ROH_Fanatic123 said:


> On your opinion, what do you guys think I should get?
> 
> ROH: Irresistible Forces
> 
> or
> 
> ROH: The Bitter End


Irresistible Forces


*Kenta Kobashi Complete GHC V.3*

-Kenta Kobashi vs. Akira Taue (GHC Title, 09/10/04): ***3/4
-Kenta Kobashi vs. Akitoshi Saito (GHC Title, 10/24/04): ***3/4
-Kenta Kobashi vs. Mike Awesome (GHC Title, 12/04/04): ***1/2
-Kenta Kobashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (GHC Title, 01/08/05): ****-****1/4

I liked the Suzuki match a lot & he’s now one of my favorite wrestlers lol. Also I’m more of a fan of Kenta Kobashi. This is a good buy & it won’t disappoint.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok i made a big order with my christmas money, lucky me....

Glory By Honor V Night 2
Unified
Survival Of The Fittest 06
Ring Of Homicide
Escape From New York
Sign Of Dishonor
Vendetta
Showdown In Motown(sabin goes for the World title i couldn't resist)
Threemendous
BOLA 06 Night 1
BOLA 06 Night 2
BOLA 06 Night 3

Oh i can't wait for all of these especially BOLA, Generico in the match of the whole tourny against CIMA, hell yeah:agree:


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Future Star said:


> Can someone give me a key of what the ***1/2 or ** means and all the rest, i am trying to read reviews and dont get the ratings


I made a thread on this a few days ago. It's probably on page 3 or 4 by now. 

_****** Perfect
****3/4 Near Perfect
****1/2 Amazing
****1/4 Excellent
**** Great
***3/4 Very Good
***1/2 Good
*** 1/4 Very Solid
*** Solid
**3/4 Decent
**1/2 Average*_


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



ROH_Fanatic123 said:


> On your opinion, what do you guys think I should get?
> 
> ROH: Irresistible Forces
> 
> or
> 
> ROH: The Bitter End


From what I've heard get Irresistable Forces.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*ROH Motor City Madness*
1. Delirious vs. Zach Gowen - *
2. Daizee Haze & MsChif vs. Allison Danger & Lacey - **1/2
3. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Davey Richards - ***
4. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Colt Cabana & Jimmy Jacobs - **3/4
5. Chris Hero vs. Matt Sydal - ***
6. Jimmy Rave vs. Dave Crist vs. Jake Crist vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Matt Cross (Six Man Mayhem) - **3/4
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title Match) - ****
8. Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (Street Fight) - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



hailsabin1990 said:


> Ok i made a big order with my christmas money, lucky me....
> 
> Glory By Honor V Night 2
> Unified
> Survival Of The Fittest 06
> Ring Of Homicide
> Escape From New York
> Sign Of Dishonor
> Vendetta
> Showdown In Motown(sabin goes for the World title i couldn't resist)
> Threemendous
> BOLA 06 Night 1
> BOLA 06 Night 2
> BOLA 06 Night 3
> 
> Oh i can't wait for all of these especially BOLA, Generico in the match of the whole tourny against CIMA, hell yeah:agree:


Hey man, tell me how Threemendous was when you watch it.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Hey man, tell me how Threemendous was when you watch it.


Why wait, i can tell you now. I went to the show

Excalibur vs Disco was ok, short but fun, i enjoyed it from marking out seeing them live and such. The winner of the match get the title of Best PWG DVD commentator.

Ronin vs Nemesis-The start of Ronin's tear throughout PWG began here, i think this went 8 to 9 min and it was pretty hard hitting bout, lots of chops thrown in this one.

Colt vs Top Gun-Terrible "Wrestling" match that is the key but great comedic battle, really it was a great match because it did what it wanted to do, make you laugh and have fun.

Davey/Steen/Tornado vs Bosh/Lost/Sky-This was crazy the crowd was going nuts during the whole thing, entrences saw Bosh moon some guy. Lots of crazy action in the match, Tornado is MAD over, and the Bosh/Steen punch off was incredible.

TJ Perkins vs Roderick Strong-sadly it was after intermission so most of the crowd shit on this match, i didn't though(cause i am smart) a really solid wrestling match here, Perkins chest was very red from Roddy's chops.

Kings Of Wrestling vs Cape Fear-Started off with fantastic wrestling and then broke down into a crazy match up, tons of nice spots here, Claudio's european uppercut move was perhaps the greatest thing i have seen live. A major spot at the end happens right in front of my face(i don't want to spoil it but you will know when you see it) I loved this match, my fav of the night.

Battledome Match Joey vs B-Boy-i hardly sat down for this match, it was out of control. non stop mayhem happened and this was like a 50 min match up. They go to the outside, then enter back into the ring. The Dynasty comes out and so does Excalibur, Davey, Steen and Tornado again to make a huge brawl. Jade Chung and Candice get messed up, extremely badly. A great cliffhanger ending and since it isn't on the dvd i heard we all threw trash into the ring and the security was extremly pissed, they pushed my friend down

All in all, i am sure wrestling wise there are more solid shows but i really liked this one a lot, the first 3 matches were to get you ready and then the last 4 are really great. I will give star ratings when i watch them again. Hope that just gives you some insight, but i have to see how it came off on DVD.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> Why wait, i can tell you now. I went to the show
> 
> Excalibur vs Disco was ok, short but fun, i enjoyed it from marking out seeing them live and such. The winner of the match get the title of Best PWG DVD commentator.
> 
> Ronin vs Nemesis-The start of Ronin's tear throughout PWG began here, i think this went 8 to 9 min and it was pretty hard hitting bout, lots of chops thrown in this one.
> 
> Colt vs Top Gun-Terrible "Wrestling" match that is the key but great comedic battle, really it was a great match because it did what it wanted to do, make you laugh and have fun.
> 
> Davey/Steen/Tornado vs Bosh/Lost/Sky-This was crazy the crowd was going nuts during the whole thing, entrences saw Bosh moon some guy. Lots of crazy action in the match, Tornado is MAD over, and the Bosh/Steen punch off was incredible.
> 
> TJ Perkins vs Roderick Strong-sadly it was after intermission so most of the crowd shit on this match, i didn't though(cause i am smart) a really solid wrestling match here, Perkins chest was very red from Roddy's chops.
> 
> Kings Of Wrestling vs Cape Fear-Started off with fantastic wrestling and then broke down into a crazy match up, tons of nice spots here, Claudio's european uppercut move was perhaps the greatest thing i have seen live. A major spot at the end happens right in front of my face(i don't want to spoil it but you will know when you see it) I loved this match, my fav of the night.
> 
> Battledome Match Joey vs B-Boy-i hardly sat down for this match, it was out of control. non stop mayhem happened and this was like a 50 min match up. They go to the outside, then enter back into the ring. The Dynasty comes out and so does Excalibur, Davey, Steen and Tornado again to make a huge brawl. Jade Chung and Candice get messed up, extremely badly. A great cliffhanger ending and since it isn't on the dvd i heard we all threw trash into the ring and the security was extremly pissed, they pushed my friend down
> 
> All in all, i am sure wrestling wise there are more solid shows but i really liked this one a lot, the first 3 matches were to get you ready and then the last 4 are really great. I will give star ratings when i watch them again. Hope that just gives you some insight, but i have to see how it came off on DVD.


Thanks for the review man. When you said about the Steen/Bosh punch off, was it like the (Please Don't Call It) The O.C.?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

man, JD Dunn over at 411mania gave the Cage of Death ROH VS CZW match a full 5 stars, and went so far as to say that it was possibly the best north american wrestling match in the last 4 years.

yikes!


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> *ROH Motor City Madness*
> 1. Delirious vs. Zach Gowen - *
> 2. Daizee Haze & MsChif vs. Allison Danger & Lacey - **1/2
> 3. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Davey Richards - ***
> 4. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Colt Cabana & Jimmy Jacobs - **3/4
> 5. Chris Hero vs. Matt Sydal - ***
> 6. Jimmy Rave vs. Dave Crist vs. Jake Crist vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Matt Cross (Six Man Mayhem) - **3/4
> 7. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title Match) - ****
> 8. Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (Street Fight) - ***3/4
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/4


Nice ratings man, we (very nearly) agree on everything.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> man, JD Dunn over at 411mania gave the Cage of Death ROH VS CZW match a full 5 stars, and went so far as to say that it was possibly the best north american wrestling match in the last 4 years.
> 
> yikes!


lol, he must be a czw fan


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anyone seen New Frontiers?? If so, how was it?? I saw a music video of it and it looked like it was pretty good.​


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> man, JD Dunn over at 411mania gave the Cage of Death ROH VS CZW match a full 5 stars, and went so far as to say that it was possibly the best north american wrestling match in the last 4 years.
> 
> yikes!


It was fun as hell but 5 stars is a little to much I gave it ****1/2 which I think it's worth.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> man, JD Dunn over at 411mania gave the Cage of Death ROH VS CZW match a full 5 stars, and went so far as to say that it was possibly the best north american wrestling match in the last 4 years.
> 
> yikes!


Wow just wow. The credibility of 411mania just went down another notch.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Has anyone seen New Frontiers?? If so, how was it?? I saw a music video of it and it looked like it was pretty good.​


Very Underated Show.

Joe vs. Gibson I have at ****1/2 and Spankey vs. Aries at ****.

The undercard is really good with Roderick and Shelly going 20 minutes and a ***3/4 match. Awesome show.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> Very Underated Show.
> 
> Joe vs. Gibson I have at ****1/2 and Spankey vs. Aries at ****.
> 
> The undercard is really good with Roderick and Shelly going 20 minutes and a ***3/4 match. Awesome show.


Thanks man. Sounds pretty good. I think I might get it if it ever comes back to the ROH store...


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just ordered Survival Of The Fittest a couple of days ago, i was wondering if it was a good show? cause i mostly got it because Delirious wins.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



IYF said:


> I just ordered Survival Of The Fittest a couple of days ago, i was wondering if it was a good show? cause i mostly got it because Delirious wins.


Here's a link to my review:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=308762


And Jack Evans 187, I'm not taking anything away from New Frontiers, but lots of the time MVs can make a match/show look much better than it actually is. I've seen the MV, and the show looked great. I brought the show. It wasn't so great. The crowd were pretty much dead the whole night IMO. I wouldn't pick it up, there are better shows out there.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Here's a link to my review:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=308762
> 
> 
> And Jack Evans 187, I'm not taking anything away from New Frontiers, but lots of the time MVs can make a match/show look much better than it actually is. I've seen the MV, and the show looked great. I brought the show. It wasn't so great. The crowd were pretty much dead the whole night IMO. I wouldn't pick it up, there are better shows out there.


Alright thanks man


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just a quick question,sorry about this guys -

Will ROH still be shipping orders this week, or will they wait till January?

Thank You


----------



## KroftonPt2

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Which show was it that Whitmer and the other fella almsot died from the powerbomb off teh top rope gone wrong?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



KroftonPt2 said:


> Which show was it that Whitmer and the other fella almsot died from the powerbomb off teh top rope gone wrong?


I think it is "Dragon Gate Challenge" BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



KroftonPt2 said:


> Which show was it that Whitmer and the other fella almsot died from the powerbomb off teh top rope gone wrong?


Well, at Dragon Gate Challenge, Jimmy Jacobs hit his head on the apron. But, at In Your Face, Whitmer powerbombed him over the guard rail and onto the floor.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just finished watching BOLA and I loved it. I want to get a couple more PWG shows after that. I'm kind of low on money so I need some help. Keep in mind BOLA 2006 is the only PWG show I have.

Pick two out of these or give me some other recommendations.

Hollywood Globetrotters
Cruisin For A Brusin 
Beyond The Thunderdome
Please Don't Call It The OC

Thanks.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow, I make a post about CoD is *****, and 411 waits till NOW to get my back? Kidding, but It definatly was more of a backlash than I expected. I don't see how you can't respect that opinion, its not like were giving a Spirit Squad match *****.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> Wow, I make a post about CoD is *****, and 411 waits till NOW to get my back? Kidding, but It definatly was more of a backlash than I expected. *I don't see how you can't respect that opinion, its not like were giving a Spirit Squad match *****.*


Have you seen how low 411 rates some matches? I think they gave Nigel/Danielson from EE II ***1/2.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Have you seen how low 411 rates some matches? I think they gave Nigel/Danielson from EE II ***1/2.


Thats a completely different set of reviewers, they gave it in the**** range.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Hollywood Globetrotters
> Cruisin For A Brusin
> Beyond The Thunderdome
> Please Don't Call It The OC


ok out of those Hollywood Globetrotters(Evans/Strong vs Dragon/Davey is great) and Crusin For A Brusin.

Honorable mentions-PWG Bicentenial Birthday Extravaganza Nights 1 & 2, All the All Star Weekends & on Highspots they have a good deal with 5 dvds for 50 bucks and that includes Enchantment Under The Sea, Please Don't Call It The OC, From Parts Well Known, Fear Of A Black Planet & Threemendous those shows are all solid. Also BOLA 05 is great too.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Im thinking about getting motor city madness(along with manhattan mayhem and GBH Night 2), heard and read that the main event is a wild street fight and got like ***1/2 or something...what do u guys think?


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can anyone give me a the names of afew must buy IWA shows?

But no TPI's please as Ive allready got 06 and am Ordering 03 and 04. So far my order is:

TPI 03
TPI 04
A Matter of Pride (star ratings or an opinion on this would be awesome)


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thisskateboarding said:


> Can anyone give me a the names of afew must buy IWA shows?
> 
> But no TPI's please as Ive allready got 06 and am Ordering 03 and 04. So far my order is:
> 
> TPI 03
> TPI 04
> A Matter of Pride (star ratings or an opinion on this would be awesome)


We're No Joke is a must have.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> We're No Joke is a must have.


Alright thanks heaps Mystery Ill have to check that one out


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> I just finished watching BOLA and I loved it. I want to get a couple more PWG shows after that. I'm kind of low on money so I need some help. Keep in mind BOLA 2006 is the only PWG show I have.
> 
> Pick two out of these or give me some other recommendations.
> 
> Hollywood Globetrotters
> Cruisin For A Brusin
> Beyond The Thunderdome
> Please Don't Call It The OC
> 
> Thanks.


I reviewed three of those shows except CFAB. I should get Hollywood Globetrotters & Beyond the Thunderdome. Also the O.C. was a great show also. BOLA 2005 is a must-have also if you liked the '06 BOLA.



-Mystery- said:


> We're No Joke is a must have.


I agree. The 9 Way TLC Match was insane.

*Best of the Rottweilers: Let the Gates of Hell Open*

ROH World Championship:
ROH Reborn Stage 1 (4/23/04)
Samoa Joe © vs. Homicide: ****

ROH Round Robin Challenge III (5/15/04)
Samoa Joe vs. Ricky Reyes: ****

ROH Reborn: Completion (7/17/05)
Samoa Joe & Briscoe Brothers vs. Homicide & Havana Pitbulls: ****

ROH Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 (7/23/04)
Dan Maff & BJ Withmer vs. Low Ki & Rocky Romero: ***3/4

ROH Death Before Dishonor II Part 2 (7/24/04)
Mark Briscoe vs. Low Ki: ***3/4

ROH Death Before Dishonor II Part 2 (7/24/04)
Jay Briscoe vs. Homicide: ***1/2

ROH World Tag Team Championship:
ROH Testing the Limit (8/7/04)
Second City Saints © vs. Havana Pitbulls: ***3/4

ROH Scramble Cage Melee (8/28/04)
Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk vs. Homicide: ***3/4

This is an underrated ROH Best of… DVD. It shows the two fireball incidents & Low Ki heel turn which I was dying to see. Reyes/Joe match was better than I thought it would be. I wish it had more Homicide/Joe matches on here but oh well. They should have a Best of Homicide vs. Samoa Joe DVD lol. I was impressed seeing Low Ki/Romero as a team & I wish they had more matches together. If you are a Rottweiler fan, buy this DVD & see this stable from the beginning.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Future Star said:


> Im thinking about getting motor city madness(along with manhattan mayhem and GBH Night 2), heard and read that the main event is a wild street fight and got like ***1/2 or something...what do u guys think?


I haven't seen Motor City Madness, but from what I've heard, it's just a two match show. I can't say anything because I haven't seen it, but from what I've heard, I think it's passable because there is so many other good shows out there.

If you wanna take a look, here's R_O_H's review:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=308888​


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



















**NOTE* THESE DVDs AREN'T RELEASED YET. THESE ARE JUST THE DVD COVERS.*


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

That's some awesome cover art for Dethroned. Anyone know when they'll be out??​


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I love both of the cover art for these shows the Edison show is a must own when it's released.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm really liking the cover art for both Black Friday fall out and Dethroned


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I love the Black Friday Fall Out cover. Dethroned is pretty cool but I hate the name. It's a spoiler for those people who dont read results.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Dethroned is a horrible title, especially since it wasn't that big of a title change or even a real shock, plus it spoils the entire match. The cover art, however, is pretty cool. Dethroned is a must-have show, definitely gonna be picking it up next week.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm definitely getting Dethroned, but I'll probably wait until Final Battle comes out before I get it, so I can get them both at the same time.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Gonna get Dethroned, Honor Reclaims Boston, Bitter End, and either Suffocation or Irresistable Forces on 1/26, probably Suffocation.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sounds like a good order PaiMei, I enjoyed Suffocation more than Irresistable Forces so I'd go with that, although the two shows are pretty even in terms of match quality and such. But, IF has an awesome Cabana/Jacobs/Lacey in-ring segment.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The art covers are awesome & it's getting better & better.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Personally, Suffocation appeals to me huge. I'm a big fan of the Sydal-Delirious series, love Homicide-Corino and the Cide/Joe team, and I'd love to see all the newcomers. Best case scenario for me would be an order of Suffocation, 11/3 and 4 weekend, Dethroned, and then All the December shows for 2 B3G1s. I doubt they'll be past the Spectacular for 1/26 though.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Again, sounds real good PaiMei, you'll love Suffocation. The main event really surprised me and was a very good, well-put together old school hardcore match, although the aftermath seems so 'out of left field' and almost corny, no one took it seriously at all (myself included). The Sydal/Delirious match could have easily stolen the show if they didn't just...well...stop wrestling halfway through and literally just stand around for a few minutes, not sure why they did it, but they did it. Still, the ending makes up for it. Also, Albright looks damn impressive in what I think was second MOTN against Daniels, not very long but they did real well. The only true downside to the show is some of the matches follow the same formula with different wrestlers, so if you watch one match and then watch another, you'll feel it's the same match with different wrestlers (Aries/Claudio and Rave/Shingo are like that). Suffocation is a real good buy if you don't mind the repetitition.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Meh, I'll enjoy it. Kinda sucks cause I watch my shows straight through, or at least an hour or two at a time. I swear, they HAVE to put these Sydal-Delirious matches on the weak shows. This, BFF had them in the main, at least the sx man was on FInal Battle and not 12/22.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Nice cover art, especially Dethroned. That looks excellent.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can I get some ratings for Dragon Gate Challenge, New Frontiers, and Nowhere To Run, please??


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Dragon Gate Challenge*
Homicide vs. Colt Cabana- *
Rickey Reyes vs. Chad Collyer- **3/4
BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs- ***3/4
Jimmy Yang vs. Rio Saito- ***
The Embassy vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious- ***1/2
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Shane Hagadorn- *1/2
AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi- ***1/2
Generation Next vs. Blood Generation- ****
Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels- ***3/4

*Overall- BUY THIS NOW!*

*Nowhere To Run*
James Gibson vs. BJ Whitmer- ***1/4
Chad Collyer vs. Jimmy Jacobs- **3/4
Homicide vs. Doug Williams- ***1/2
Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious- ***1/2
Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana- ***1/4
Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson- ****
Jimmy Rave vs. CM Punk- ****

*Overall- BUY THIS NOW...BUT AFTER DGC!*


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Great cover art, i might pick those up next time i get my hands on some money. I swear i don't even remember the whole Black Friday Fallout show, i must have spaced on it:$ The Main Event sounds great, i love Davey and Delirious teaming up.



> Dethroned is a horrible title, especially since it wasn't that big of a title change or even a real shock, plus it spoils the entire match.


Yeah i have notcited that on a few, like Stalemate for example and look what happened at the show.



> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Homicide vs. Colt Cabana- *
> Rickey Reyes vs. Chad Collyer- **3/4
> BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs- ***3/4
> Jimmy Yang vs. Rio Saito- ***
> The Embassy vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious- ***1/2
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Shane Hagadorn- *1/2
> AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi- ***1/2
> Generation Next vs. Blood Generation- ****
> Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels- ***3/4


Damn, I should have got this one instead of Ring Of Homicide now. Which you also hyped up as a great show. *sighs*


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Damn, I should have got this one instead of Ring Of Homicide now. Which you also hyped up as a great show. *sighs*


lol that's the only thing I hate about ROH the shows are so damn good you'll stay broke trying to get all of the great shows especially from this year.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for the ratings Spartan, does anyone have nay for New Frontiers??


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> lol that's the only thing I hate about ROH the shows are so damn good you'll stay broke trying to get all of the great shows especially from this year.


It sure seems that way. Whenever i get money it goes straight to wrestling. And it sucks too because I need Anarchy In The UK, Supercard Of Honor, Better Than Our Best, Glory By Honor V Night 1, Dragon Gate Challenge, Joe/Punk II etc.....Loads more for me.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Can I get some ratings for Dragon Gate Challenge, New Frontiers, and Nowhere To Run, please??


DGC
Homicide vs. Colt Cabana- *
Rickey Reyes vs. Chad Collyer- **3
BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs- ****
Jimmy Yang vs. Rio Saito- **1/2
The Embassy vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious- ***1/2
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Shane Hagadorn- 1/2*
AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi- ***1/2
Generation Next vs. Blood Generation- ****1/2
Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels- ***3/4

Overall - 9/10

NTR
James Gibson vs. BJ Whitmer- ****
Chad Collyer vs. Jimmy Jacobs- ***1/4
Homicide vs. Doug Williams- ****
Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious- ***1/2
Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana- ***1/4
Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson- ****1/4
Jimmy Rave vs. CM Punk- ****

Overall - 9/10

New Frontiers -
Jimmy Rave and Fast Eddie vs Sal Rinuero and El Generico - **1/2
Homicide vs Kevin Steen - *(just big moves, no psycology at all)
Roderick Strong vs Alex Shelley - ***
BJ Whitmer and Jimmy Jacobs vs Dunn and Marcos - **1/2
Nigel McGuiness and Chad Collyer vs CM Punk and Colt Cabana - ***
Samoa Joe vs James Gibson - **** 
Austin Aries vs Spanky - ***3/4

Overall - 7/10

Buy DGC and NTR, skip New Frontiers.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

rfvideos have a good sale on so im planning to make an order so far i've got BOLA 2005 and King Of The Indies 2001 in my order and im looking at some of the ECWA Super 8's does anyone have any star ratings or opinions on the 2001, 2003 and 2006 Super 8's


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> Damn, I should have got this one instead of Ring Of Homicide now. Which you also hyped up as a great show. *sighs*


Nah, stick with Ring Of Homicide, it's more varied and enjoyable overall than DGC. DGC has better matches, but doesn't flow as well nor has varied match types quite like Ring Of Homicide.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Could I have some reviews for Bitter Friends Stiffer Enimes, War of the Wire, Vendetta, and Final Batttle 2005


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Nah, stick with Ring Of Homicide, it's more varied and enjoyable overall than DGC. DGC has better matches, but doesn't flow as well nor has varied match types quite like Ring Of Homicide.


Sorry to shut down your opinion Spart but hailsabin get DGC. It doesn't flow *as* well as RoH but DGC's match quality is SO much better, you have to get it.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Nah, stick with Ring Of Homicide, it's more varied and enjoyable overall than DGC. DGC has better matches, but doesn't flow as well nor has varied match types quite like Ring Of Homicide.


Ok, thats good to hear. I already made my order on tuesday anyways, thanks though. I guess i can get Dragon's Gate Challenge next time.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Sorry to shut down your opinion Spart but hailsabin get DGC. It doesn't flow as well as RoH but DGC's match quality is SO much better, you have to get it.


SO much better? You have an extremely great underdog match with Danielson/Delirious (I mean MOTYC in every way), one of the best brawls this year with Homicide/Joe/Necro/Hero/Claudio/Whitmer/Pearce (whatever the hell you want to name that main event), a strong tag title defense, comedy MOTY for ROH with Cabana/Kikitaro...it has everything needed to be one of the best shows this year. The match quality isn't SO much better, plus it's not as varied as Ring Of Homicide which gives a good feel for every single style in ROH and does it well. 

Some of you should really look back a few pages before asking for star ratings, since a lot of the show's being asked about have very recently been reviewed.


Homicide vs. Prince Nana- *
The Purists vs. Dunn & Marcos- *1/2 (clipped)
Matt Stryker vs. BJ Whitmer- ***1/4
Special K vs. Backseat Boyz vs. SAT vs. Carnage Crew- ***1/4
Alexis Laree vs. Becky- *
Christopher Daniels vs. Xavier- ***1/2
Deranged vs. Jonny Storm vs. Slyk Wagner Brown vs. Hydro- **
Steve Corino vs. Homicide- ****1/4
Low Ki vs. Dan Maff- ***1/2

Overall- One of the better 2003 shows, definitely a good buy, especially with all the sales. Strong reccomendation.

WOTW, Vendetta, and FB05 have all been reviewed within the past few pages.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> Could I have some reviews for Bitter Friends Stiffer Enimes, War of the Wire, Vendetta, and Final Batttle 2005


*War of the Wire*
1. Backseat Boyz vs. Fast Eddie & Hotstuff Hernandez - **
2. Special K vs. The Carnage Crew, The SAT, & Slugger (10 Man Tag) - **
3. CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Colt Cabana vs. Matt Stryker vs. BJ Whitmer (Gauntlet Match) - ***
4. Outkast Killaz vs. Slyk Wagner Brown & April Hunter - *1/2
5. Xavier vs. John Walters - ***
6. Briscoe Brothers vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff (ROH Tag Team Title Match) - ***1/2
7. Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles (ROH World Title Match) - ***3/4
8. Steve Corino vs. Homicide (No Rope Barbed Wire Match) - ***3/4

*Vendetta*
1. Ace Steel & Delirious vs. Chad Collyer & Nigel McGuiness - **1/2
2. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Sal Rinauro - **
3. BJ Whitmer vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***
4. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels - ****
5. Adam Pearce vs. Davey Andrews - *
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match) - *****
7. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss, & Prince Nana vs. Austin Aries, AJ Styles, Jack Evans, & Matt Sydal (8 Man Tag Team War) - ****

*Final Battle 2005*
1. Jimmy Rave vs. Milano Collection AT - **3/4
2. Colt Cabana vs. Azrieal - **
3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Pure Title Match) - ***
4. Steve Corino vs. Alex Shelley - **1/2
5. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Lethal vs. BJ Whitmer (Four Corner Survival) - ***1/2
6. Ricky Reyes vs. Davey Andrews - *
7. Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (ROH Tag Team Title Match) - ***
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji (ROH World Title Match) - ****
9. KENTA vs. Low Ki (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match) - ****1/4


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just ordered....

Suffocation
Irresistible Forces
Honor Reclaims Boston
The Bitter End

I have now got every 2006 show that has been released up to now


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Guys i'm going to get some ROH dvds and I was wondering what shows I should get I was going to buy these shows

Unified
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Anarchy In the UK or Honor Reclaims Boston

are there any other shows that I should get ?


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Guys i'm going to get some ROH dvds and I was wondering what shows I should get I was going to buy these shows
> 
> Unified
> Glory By Honor V Night 2
> Anarchy In the UK or Honor Reclaims Boston
> 
> are there any other shows that I should get ?


If you don't have these, they would be a great choice: Better Than Our Best & Manhattan Mayhem. And I would pick Anarchy in the UK over Honor Reclaims Boston but I haven't seen HRB yet, so....


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> If you don't have these, they would be a great choice: Better Than Our Best & Manhattan Mayhem. And I would pick Anarchy in the UK over Honor Reclaims Boston but I haven't seen HRB yet, so....


Yes I have Manhattan Mayhem and Better Than Our Best, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> *Final Battle 2005*
> 1. Jimmy Rave vs. Milano Collection AT - **3/4
> 2. Colt Cabana vs. Azrieal - **
> 3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Pure Title Match) - ***
> 4. Steve Corino vs. Alex Shelley - **1/2
> 5. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Lethal vs. BJ Whitmer (Four Corner Survival) - ***1/2
> 6. Ricky Reyes vs. Davey Andrews - *
> 7. Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (ROH Tag Team Title Match) - ***
> 8. Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji (ROH World Title Match) - ****
> 9. KENTA vs. Low Ki (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match) - ****1/4


Thx for the review on FB '05. HEEEEEEYYYY! It's my 2,000th post.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

for what its worth, i think Mystery severely underrated the Rave VS Milano match at FB05. I thought it was a hell of an opener. ***1/2


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> for what its worth, i think Mystery severely underrated the Rave VS Milano match at FB05. I thought it was a hell of an opener. ***1/2


That rating is probably wrong on my part. I haven't seen that match in quite sometime and was going on memory. Now, that I think about it my rating was probably higher. I'll have to search this section for my Final Battle 05 review.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> for what its worth, i think Mystery severely underrated the Rave VS Milano match at FB05. I thought it was a hell of an opener. ***1/2


Yeah, but really, what the hell do YOU know about wrestling?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
 haha

Mystery, if you posted it on the ROH boards you could find it quicker. Search function and all


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Found it.

I gave the match *** which might get boosted up with another watch. I changed some ratings from me original review. Mainly the 4CS and KENTA/Ki.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*PWG European Vacation: England-*

Excalibur/Disco/Ronin vs Top Gun/Spud/Mayaan-**3/4(10:30)
Martin Stone vs Ricky Reyes-**(8:23)
Quicksilver vs Scorpio Sky-***(15:35)
Frankie Kazarian vs Andy Simmonz-**2/3(15:52)
*PWG Title*-Joey Ryan vs Jonny Storm-**1/2(15:19)
El Generico vs Kevin Steen-***3/4(18:42)
AJ Styles vs Jody Fleisch-***3/4(19:21)
*PWG Tag Titles*-Super Dragon/Davey Richards vs Chris Bosh/Scott Lost-***3/4(31:47)

Overall-***2/3

I just got done watching it and thought I post what I thought. It might not look like much but it is a solid show. Reyes/Stone is short and its meh, but other than that its a fun show and i reccomend this, especially on Highspots.com cause you get this show, the Germany show and Card Subject To Change II(really good show) plus a free PWG dvd with it for 35 bucks.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have to say after watching Battle Of Los Angeles 2006 Nights 1-3. I'm a fan of PWG, a lot of people impressed me like El Generico, Scott Lost, Chris Bosh, B-Boy. I hope to buy more PWG shows one question when did Joey Ryan win the PWG World Title so I can buy shows before his title reign? I find him really boring and i'm surprised he is the PWG Champion, also when did the Dynasty form?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I have to say after watching Battle Of Los Angeles 2006 Nights 1-3. I'm a fan of PWG, a lot of people impressed me like El Generico, Scott Lost, Chris Bosh, B-Boy. I hope to buy more PWG shows one question when did Joey Ryan win the PWG World Title so I can buy shows before his title reign? I find him really boring and i'm surprised he is the PWG Champion, also when did the Dynasty form?


The Dynasty formed on Enchantment Under the Sea. That was a great show I would recommend.

Joey Ryan won the title on Chanukah Chaos (The C's Are Silent).


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> Could I have some reviews for Bitter Friends Stiffer Enimes, War of the Wire, Vendetta, and Final Batttle 2005


I know Mystery's posted them but I like to post a differnet opinion.

FB 2005

Rave/Milano - ***1/4
Colt/Azreal - **
Nigel/Claudio - ***1/4
Corino/Shelley - ***
4CS - ***1/2
Andrews/Reyes - *
SalMaluke vs Aries/Strong - ***
Danielson/Marafuji - ****
Ki/KENTA - *****

Overall - excellent show that you need to buy. The double main event rocked and the undercard was solid.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I recived the 4 most recent ROH DVDs in the mail yesterday and usually I watch shows in order but I made in exception this instance. Now, it seemed like there was a lot of questions surrounding "The Bitter End" and whether it should be bought or not based on the thoughts of people who attended the show. So, I figured that no longer would we have to rely on the opinions of others who saw the show live.

*The Bitter End*
1. Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Cross - **3/4 - ***
2. Ricky Reyes vs. Shane Hagadorn - *
3. BJ Whitmer vs. Tank Toland vs. Colt Cabana vs. Pelle Primeau (Four Corner Survival Match) - **1/4
4. Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave - ***1/2
5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Delirious - ***1/4 - ***1/2
6. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) - ***1/2
7. KENTA vs. Matt Sydal - ****
8. Homicide vs. Steve Corino (Fight Without Honor) - ***1/2 - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2

Overall I really enjoyed the show and I understand why people who saw the show live said it was bad it was because the crowd itself was horrid and I mean horrid. I was so surprised at how bad this Philly crowd was. They weren't into the matches and they only popped for big spots. Again I was really disappointed in the crowd.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm going to order All Star Weekend 1 from PWG. It's two nights and they have a combo pack on PWG's site for $24.95. But on highspots they dont. I'll have to buy each one separately. Should I order off PWG? I heard many people have problems ordering off there site. I'll save like $10 if I order off PWG's site.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> I'm going to order All Star Weekend 1 from PWG. It's two nights and they have a combo pack on PWG's site for $24.95. But on highspots they dont. I'll have to buy each one separately. Should I order off PWG? I heard many people have problems ordering off there site. I'll save like $10 if I order off PWG's site.


If you are patient, buy from there. There is a 35% sale right now on rfvideo.com & they both of those shows so check that out because you could save more money.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It's cheaper on rfvideo. Is it reliable? If it I'm going to order it off there.

Thanks for the help watts.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anyone ever had any problem with Highspots?? I'm about to order my first DVD from there and I want to know how reliable it is...


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Has anyone ever had any problem with Highspots?? I'm about to order my first DVD from there and I want to know how reliable it is...


Don't worry mate, it's very reliable.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> It's cheaper on rfvideo. Is it reliable? If it I'm going to order it off there.
> 
> Thanks for the help watts.


Yes it is, it comes to me within three to five days.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I have to say after watching Battle Of Los Angeles 2006 Nights 1-3. I'm a fan of PWG, a lot of people impressed me like El Generico, Scott Lost, Chris Bosh, B-Boy. I hope to buy more PWG shows one question when did Joey Ryan win the PWG World Title so I can buy shows before his title reign? I find him really boring and i'm surprised he is the PWG Champion, also when did the Dynasty form?


On Highspots, they have 6 PWG dvd's for less than 8 bucks and those shows are in the older stage of PWG but if you don't want to see Joey Ryan has champ buy them:agree: He made an entertaining tag team with Scott Lost and Billy Kim.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anyone seen Universal Uproar?? How was it??


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'd like to congratulate everyone on contributing to a thread 500 pages long full of great wrestling discussion.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ lol, amen.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Here's a brief review of The Bitter End.

*1. Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Cross*
Fun opener. I've always thought highly of Cross and was very interested and how his and Daniels' styles would mesh. The match was given a fair amount of time and in that fair amount of time these two put on a very fun opening match. 

*2. Ricky Reyes vs. Shane Hagadorn*
Meh. Nothing much to say about this math other than it was meh.

*3. BJ Whitmer vs. Tank Toland vs. Colt Cabana vs. Pelle Primeau*
Decent match. For some odd reason I've found myself enjoying watching Pelle. There's something about him that makes me want to stop and watch. The interaction between Pelle and the other wrestlers (especially Cabana) was fun to watch. All in all it was a decent match which met my expectations.

*4. Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave*
Good match but could've been better. I liked how Dragon tried avoiding Joe at every turn. He played the heel role very well. Also, Dragon and Rave worked very well as a team and seemed to show quite a bit a chemistry together. Like I said above the match was good but could've been better. Personally I would've liked to have seen more interaction between Joe and Rave & Danielson. All in all a good match which will be enjoyed by all.

*5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Delirious*
Another good match with a little comedy thrown in. As any ROH fan knows is when you see Delirious listed on a card you know no matter what comedy will be thrown into his match no matter the opponent(s) this match was no different. The match was fun and a good preview of the match to come with Daniels & Sydal vs. Davey & Delirious at BFF. However, the finish was a tad sloppy which hurt the rating slightly.

*6. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong*
Yet another good match but not as good as their match from GBH V Night 2. I enjoy watching these 4 wrestle against each other. They seem to have a natural chemistry. Like I said above the match was good and really fun to watch but like the match before it the finish was bit sloppy. It was understandable but your eally need to see the match to understand what I'm calling "sloppy". Just something that left me scratching my head.

*7. KENTA vs. Matt Sydal*
Great match. Really fun match to watch and the best match of the night. The only thing that disappointed me about the match was the crowd during the match. They just didn't seem to like the match for whatever reason. Anyways, the match was a very good showing of just how good Sydal is and that he's got a bright future in the wrestling business. I wouldn't call this a MOTYC but it's not too far off.

*8. Homicide vs. Steve Corino*
Great match to end the long running feud. Much like the match before it the crowd just killed the match. I enjoyed the match but had the crowd been into it I probably would've enjoyed it more. Nonetheless the match was a fitting way to end the feud and was a fun brawl to watch. Cide working over of Corino's ear was down right brutal. All in all a good match and if you really liked their feud you'll definately like this match.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Thanks for the review, I'm still skipping the show.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for the review Mystery, I have ordered the show and am looking forward to the last two matches. After hearing the live reports it sounded like it wasn't a a very good show. But looking at the card I didn't think I could turn it down.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



that's cool said:


> Thanks for the review Mystery, I have ordered the show and am looking forward to the last two matches. After hearing the live reports it sounded like it wasn't a a very good show. But looking at the card I didn't think I could turn it down.


Be prepared for a horrid crowd which is the only reason I could think people attending the show live thought it was bad. You'd think a Philly crowd would be very lively but it was very dead. Like I said they really only popped for big spots and were dead during the matches (for example I don't recall hearing any kind of dueling chants which was surprising especially during KENTA/Sydal).

*ROH Honor Reclaims Boston*
1. Nigel McGuinness vs. John Walters - ***
2. Daizee Haze vs. Mercedez Martinez - **
3. Christopher Daniels vs. Chris Hero - ***1/4
4. Matt Sydal vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
5. Samoa Joe, Homicide, & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino - ***1/4
6. Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Rave - **
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious (ROH World Title Match) - ***3/4
8. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. KENTA & Davey Richards - ****1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2

I'll have a brief review up later.

EDIT: If anyone is interested here are some more thoughts from others on TBE.

http://rohwrestling.com/MessageBoard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=30774


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Good HRB ratings, nothing is majorly off from mine, except I thought you rated some of the "weaker" matches a little high. No big deal though.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Here's a brief review of The Bitter End.
> 
> *1. Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Cross*
> Fun opener. I've always thought highly of Cross and was very interested and how his and Daniels' styles would mesh. The match was given a fair amount of time and in that fair amount of time these two put on a very fun opening match.
> 
> *2. Ricky Reyes vs. Shane Hagadorn*
> Meh. Nothing much to say about this math other than it was meh.
> 
> *3. BJ Whitmer vs. Tank Toland vs. Colt Cabana vs. Pelle Primeau*
> Decent match. For some odd reason I've found myself enjoying watching Pelle. There's something about him that makes me want to stop and watch. The interaction between Pelle and the other wrestlers (especially Cabana) was fun to watch. All in all it was a decent match which met my expectations.
> 
> *4. Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave*
> Good match but could've been better. I liked how Dragon tried avoiding Joe at every turn. He played the heel role very well. Also, Dragon and Rave worked very well as a team and seemed to show quite a bit a chemistry together. Like I said above the match was good but could've been better. Personally I would've liked to have seen more interaction between Joe and Rave & Danielson. All in all a good match which will be enjoyed by all.
> 
> *5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Delirious*
> Another good match with a little comedy thrown in. As any ROH fan knows is when you see Delirious listed on a card you know no matter what comedy will be thrown into his match no matter the opponent(s) this match was no different. The match was fun and a good preview of the match to come with Daniels & Sydal vs. Davey & Delirious at BFF. However, the finish was a tad sloppy which hurt the rating slightly.
> 
> *6. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong*
> Yet another good match but not as good as their match from GBH V Night 2. I enjoy watching these 4 wrestle against each other. They seem to have a natural chemistry. Like I said above the match was good and really fun to watch but like the match before it the finish was bit sloppy. It was understandable but your eally need to see the match to understand what I'm calling "sloppy". Just something that left me scratching my head.
> 
> *7. KENTA vs. Matt Sydal*
> Great match. Really fun match to watch and the best match of the night. The only thing that disappointed me about the match was the crowd during the match. They just didn't seem to like the match for whatever reason. Anyways, the match was a very good showing of just how good Sydal is and that he's got a bright future in the wrestling business. I wouldn't call this a MOTYC but it's not too far off.
> 
> *8. Homicide vs. Steve Corino*
> Great match to end the long running feud. Much like the match before it the crowd just killed the match. I enjoyed the match but had the crowd been into it I probably would've enjoyed it more. Nonetheless the match was a fitting way to end the feud and was a fun brawl to watch. Cide working over of Corino's ear was down right brutal. All in all a good match and if you really liked their feud you'll definately like this match.


Thanks alot for that review, really handy to me. Any idea what the match times were for the last two matches?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Sydal/KENTA was about 20 mniutes and Cide/Corino was about 35 minutes.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Cide and Corino went 35??? Nice.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
You think Corino going 35 minutes is a good thing???


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Its not like you need workrate in the match. It sounded like a pretty crazy brawl, and I love it when those go long. Especially in a feud ender, it can really put over how much they want to win. I haven't seen the match yet, I'm going to buy it at 1/26, but I'm holding high hopes its as good as their 2003 encounters.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> You think Corino going 35 minutes is a good thing???


Corino seemed really burned out during the match. It was almost like he dreaded being at the show. 

One a side note after the first Cornette promo (Cornette changed the rules to the FWH) during the 4CS Jimmy Bower (Gabe) came on commentary and said "What is this WWE?"


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've had that DVD for a week now but I haven't got the chance to watch it MrPai brought up a good point how does it match up with there previous encounters? I've heard it's better than WOTW but not Bitter Friends.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> I've had that DVD for a week now but I haven't got the chance to watch it MrPai brought up a good point how does it match up with there previous encounters? I've heard it's better than WOTW but not Bitter Friends.


It wasn't as good as their WOTW or BFSE matches but it was better than their SCW match.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How was the 3rd Anniversary Celebration Night 3??


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can someone tell me what the "Field Of Honor" thing was??

Also can someone list the order of Best To Worst Matches between CM Punk & Raven, i am curious to know which ones were the best as i want to see more.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

DBD 2003 is what you're looking for Hail Sabin. It has their best match.
The Feild of Honor was just a tournament between all the mid carders.

3YA:N3 is a really good show, a really solid card. There are no bad matches, and Joe/Aries was really good.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> DBD 2003 is what you're looking for Hail Sabin. It has their best match.
> The Feild of Honor was just a tournament between all the mid carders.
> 
> 3YA:N3 is a really good show, a really solid card. There are no bad matches, and Joe/Aries was really good.


Ok so the Dog Collar match up was the best, got it. I have only seen the Clockwork Orange House Of Fun Match up.

With Field Of Honor, they just wanted to make a Mid-Card tourny or something??


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The Field of Honor was a round robin like tournament. The participants included Colt Cabana, BJ Whitmer, Dan Maff, Matt Stryker, Jimmy Rave, John Walters, Xavier, and Chris Sabin.

The tournament consisted of two blocks. Block A and Block B. The 8 wrestlers were divided up into the two blocks. From their it became pretty much like round robin. In the end the two wrestlers from each block with the best records went onto the finals and whoever won the finals recieved "perks" in 2004.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> The Field of Honor was a round robin like tournament. The participants included Colt Cabana, BJ Whitmer, Dan Maff, Matt Stryker, Jimmy Rave, John Walters, Xavier, and Chris Sabin.
> 
> The tournament consisted of two blocks. Block A and Block B. The 8 wrestlers were divided up into the two blocks. From their it became pretty much like round robin. In the end the two wrestlers from each block with the best records went onto the finals and whoever won the finals recieved "perks" in 2004.


Ah, got it now thanks. I was wondering while looking over some results it mentioned Blocks and such. I might have to check that out some time. Once again thanks for the Info.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Here's a brief review of Honor Reclaims Boston.

*1. Nigel McGuinness vs. John Walters*
Good opener. For some reason I enjoyed watching Walters especially in his feud with Xavier and it was great to see him back in ROH and was a good way to get the crowd fired up. The match was good but what had me scratching my head was the 3 false finishes at the end. I don't think I've ever seen a match so low on a card have so many false finishes near the end. I found it to be unnecessary but maybe it was just to get the crowd fired up more.

*2. Daizee Haze vs. Mercedez Martinez*
Decent match. Watching Shimmer is a guilty pleasure of mine and I was hoping for a good women's match but was pretty disappointed. The match was a tad short and should've gone a bit longer. However, I understand the logic behind it because the crowd didn't seem too into the macth so Gabe didn't want the crowd to be killed. Nonetheless the match was decent and hopefully was can get some more Shimmer on ROH shows.

*3. Christopher Daniels vs. Chris Hero*
Good match. I watched their PWG match recently and I really liked that match so it's fair to say my expectations were raised for this match. The match was good not as good as their PWG match but good nonetheless. My only beef with this match is I would've liked to have seen it gone longer.

*4. Matt Sydal vs. Claudio Castagnoli*
Another good match. The feud between the KOW and Sydal & Daniels has kept me interested and with these good matches between the two teams it's not that hard. Fun match that was slighly better than the Sydal/Hero match we saw at MCM. 

*5. Samoa Joe, Homicide, & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino*
Good match. I was really into this match. I liked how the match began as a brawl and would've liked to have seen them brawl a bit longer. The match recieved a real good amount of time which got me more into the match (hey, what can I say I like long matches). Good match that further build on quite a few feuds going on.

*6. Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Rave*
Decent match. I was hoping for a bit more from these two but this was an after intermission match and those matches usually are decent at best. However, it was a decent match that began the evolution of Jimmy Rave.

*7. Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious*
Very good match. These two had a great encounter at ROH and this match was almost as good as that match except for the crowd. The crowd at ROH believed that Delirious could actually win the title and really got behind him. However, this crowd pretty much knew that Delirious was going to lose and they really didn't get behind him. Minus the crowd this was a really good match that will be enjoyed but all.

*8. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. KENTA & Davey Richards*
Great match. ROH this year has been on a roll as far as tag matches are concerned. They have the best tag team wrestlng in the world bar none. I was really looking forward to this match but I couldn't help but feel a tad disappointed. When I read live reports numerous people called it "One of the stiffest matches ever" or "The stiffest match ever". I didn't feel this match was either. To be honest the stiffness didn't really pick up until the last 5 mins or so. Nonetheless, the match was great. Lots of fun to watch and stiff. I really dug the last 5 mins or so of the match. There was also claim to this match being a MOTYC. At this moment in time I'd have to say it just missed being a MOTYC. However, maybe a second watch will change my mind.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey Mystery, how was the crowd heat on the HRB main? It was unbelievable live, and sounded awesome on the wire, but I've heard people say it didn't come off well on the dvd.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> Hey Mystery, how was the crowd heat on the HRB main? It was unbelievable live, and sounded awesome on the wire, but I've heard people say it didn't come off well on the dvd.


To be honest it didn't really pick up until the end. It didn't seem like the DVD did the crowd justice. I also read about the crowd's reaction and was really looking forward to hearing them but it didn't really start to get hot until near the end. 

This is another reason why ROH needs to give the option of commentary or not. I know PWG does it and they've been fine. I think ROH needs to put that option into their DVDs to help give people like myself and others a more live feel.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



 -Mystery- said:


> To be honest it didn't really pick up until the end. It didn't seem like the DVD did the crowd justice. I also read about the crowd's reaction and was really looking forward to hearing them but it didn't really start to get hot until near the end.
> 
> This is another reason why ROH needs to give the option of commentary or not. I know PWG does it and they've been fine. I think ROH needs to put that option into their DVDs to help give people like myself and others a more live feel.


Yeah having the option would be a nice feature, to choose if you want to hear the wrestlers/crowd or listen to Bower/Prazak instead. Except for PWG's commentary is hilarious though


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

In my opinion, I thought the PWG commentary for Battle Of Los Angeles 2006 was bad. I actually turned the commentary off anyways since i'm on winter break i've been watching BOLA 2006 and i'm almost finished Night 3. So later tommorow I will have my review up for all 3 nights.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah, BOLA 2006 commentary was horrible but sometimes in shows they hit home & be funny as hell. The best commentating I heard was Hollywood Globetrotters. Joey Ryan/Super Dragon comment was funny as hell.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Guys, what should I do now? :

Watch ROH Punk: The final chapter

OR

Start PWG BOLA 2006?

Thanks.


----------



## peers

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey can someone give me ratings or reviews for the KENTA vs Marufuji 10/29/2006 match and the ROH dvd 'Better than our best'?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Guys, what should I do now? :
> 
> Watch ROH Punk: The final chapter
> 
> OR
> 
> Start PWG BOLA 2006?
> 
> Thanks.


Start watching PWG BOLA 2006 it will take some time to watch every single match, after your finished watch Punk:The Final Chapter.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



peers said:


> Hey can someone give me ratings or reviews for the KENTA vs Marufuji 10/29/2006 match and *the ROH dvd 'Better than our best'?*


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=248049


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



peers said:


> Hey can someone give me ratings or reviews for the KENTA vs Marufuji 10/29/2006 match and the ROH dvd 'Better than our best'?


*Better Than Our Best*
6MM - ***
Reyes vs. Delirious - ***
Embassy & Yoshino vs. Do Fixer - ****
AJ vs. Yang vs. Joe vs. Daniels - ***3/4
Aries & Strong vs. CIMA & Doi - ****1/4
Danielson vs. Storm - ****
Homicide vs. Cabana - ***3/4

Best ROH show ever!!!!!​


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



peers said:


> Hey can someone give me ratings or reviews for the KENTA vs Marufuji 10/29/2006 match and the ROH dvd 'Better than our best'?


KENTA vs Marafuji - ****1/2, must see.

Better than our Best

6MM - ***
Reyes vs. Delirious - **
Embassy & Yoshino vs. Do Fixer - ***3/4
AJ vs. Yang vs. Joe vs. Daniels - ***3/4
Aries & Strong vs. CIMA & Doi - ****1/4
Danielson vs. Storm - ***3/4
Homicide vs. Cabana - ***1/4


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

im looking to get 3 or 4 OVW dvds from ROH does anyone have any recommendations as to the best to get


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Platt said:


> im looking to get 3 or 4 OVW dvds from ROH does anyone have any recommendations as to the best to get


Make sure to get the shows that Paul Heyman booked. I ssaw a couple of matches that Heyman booked & I was impressed.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Platt said:


> im looking to get 3 or 4 OVW dvds from ROH does anyone have any recommendations as to the best to get


I heard the June 2006 was very good, and anything with the Punk/Albright fued on it.

And watts63 it seems you enjoyed Quack/Cabana, wait until you see Quack/Claudio!


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> I heard the June 2006 was very good, and anything with the Punk/Albright fued on it.


they only have them up to April 2006 which is annoying as i would of liked to have seen the Punk title win in May


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> I heard the June 2006 was very good, and anything with the Punk/Albright fued on it.
> 
> And watts63 it seems you enjoyed Quack/Cabana, wait until you see Quack/Claudio!


I seen Quack/Claudio & it was the best match in the Tournament. Also I saw them in CHIKARA at You Tube & that was excellent.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Yeah, it was the best match of the tournament. What was your rating for it? Mine was ****1/4.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> ^ Yeah, it was the best match of the tournament. What was your rating for it? Mine was ****1/4.


I'm stuck between **** to ****1/4.

What did you think of Low Ki vs. Davey Richards?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ That was ****. You can find all this in my review.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=309779


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

YES! My friend just got The Bitter End and Honor Reclaims Boston (I just saw him for the first time since 12/22). Watching now, should have ratings in the next day or so. Oh and KENTA-Fuji, ****3/4.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone know the special features or whatever on all the PWG BOLA 2006 DVD's? It says on the back that their is bonus features.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ I saw that too, but when I watched night 1 there were none. I think it was the titan trons.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Finally decided on my order

From ROH
OVW October & Novermber 2005 & January & Febuary 2006
Frontiers Of Honor 2

i decided on my order from rfvideos aswell but after filling in all my details found that they don't accept paypal and i don't have a card they do accept so i gave up on that.

but i managed to pick up King Of The Indies 2001 from ebay


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Does anyone know the special features or whatever on all the PWG BOLA 2006 DVD's? It says on the back that their is bonus features.


PWG BOLA 2006 Night 3 was only just promos.

-Davey Richards' Celebration
-Colt Cabana & Dragon Kid
-Kevin Steen
-Two Segments of Kings of Wrestling & Bryce
-Delirous

That's about it.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*ROH Fight Of The Century*

_Colt Cabana vs. Sal Rinauro_
**

_Shane Hagadorn vs. Bobby Dempsey_
DUD

_Nigel McGuiness vs. Jay Lethal vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Claido Castagnoli_
***

_Ultimate Endurance Four Way Tag Team Match_
***1/2

_Homicide/BJ Whitmer vs. Steve Corino/Adam Pearce_
**3/4

_Davey Richards vs. Kenta_
****1/4

_Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe_
COMING LATER


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok, i wasn't much of a Danielson mark before hand(I only saw a few matches from him in PWG) but after watching some of his promos and matches in ROH I am really into the guy, I know he has a lot but can someone tell me what are his best matches???

I have Unified, GBH Night 2 & ROHomicide, so no need to mention those.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> ok, i wasn't much of a Danielson mark before hand(I only saw a few matches from him in PWG) but after watching some of his promos and matches in ROH I am really into the guy, I know he has a lot but can someone tell me what are his best matches???
> 
> I have Unified, GBH Night 2 & ROHomicide, so no need to mention those.


Get the ROH Best of Bryan Danielson, definetly have great matches on there. These are other examples.

vs. James Gibson at Glory By Honor IV
The other two Nigel McGuinness matches (WOC 2 & EE 2)
vs. Samoa Joe at Fight of the Century
vs. Colt Cabana at Gut Check
vs. CM Punk at FIP Bring the Pain
vs. Samoa Joe vs. KENTA at In Your Face
vs. Roderick Strong (All of their matches in ROH)

Question: How was Danielson/McGuinness on Generation Now? I never knew that they wrestle each other on that show.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> ok, i wasn't much of a Danielson mark before hand(I only saw a few matches from him in PWG) but after watching some of his promos and matches in ROH I am really into the guy, I know he has a lot but can someone tell me what are his best matches???
> 
> I have Unified, GBH Night 2 & ROHomicide, so no need to mention those.


VS Strong at Vendetta is second only to his Unified match as the best Danielson match i have seen him in.

VS Shelly at Arena Warfare (The before hand promo is sick as well)
VS Rave at 4th anniversary show
VS Gibson at Glory By Honor 4
VS Strong at Supercard of Honor

There are countless great matches, but the one thing about DAnielson that sets him apart from the rest is the fact that no matter what show you pick, youll get a match from him that is around the 4 star mark or better.

*Kind of a strange question from me*
Anyone got a link to the ROH site, or any site for that matter than contains the ROH newswire that announced Joe Vs Kobashi??

Thanks


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'd say your best bet is to go to the ROH board and dig through Gabe's archived posts.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Get the ROH Best of Bryan Danielson, definetly have great matches on there. These are other examples.
> 
> vs. James Gibson at Glory By Honor IV
> The other two Nigel McGuinness matches (WOC 2 & EE 2)
> vs. Samoa Joe at Fight of the Century
> vs. Colt Cabana at Gut Check
> vs. CM Punk at FIP Bring the Pain
> vs. Samoa Joe vs. KENTA at In Your Face
> vs. Roderick Strong (All of their matches in ROH)
> 
> Question: How was Danielson/McGuinness on Generation Now? I never knew that they wrestle each other on that show.


It wasn't as good as the others, as the mat wrestling wasn't very god, and Nigel's arm work had a bad pay off. It was really stiff though and had some sick lariats.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> VS Strong at Vendetta is second only to his Unified match as the best Danielson match i have seen him in.
> 
> VS Shelly at Arena Warfare (The before hand promo is sick as well)
> VS Rave at 4th anniversary show
> VS Gibson at Glory By Honor 4
> VS Strong at Supercard of Honor
> 
> There are countless great matches, but the one thing about DAnielson that sets him apart from the rest is the fact that no matter what show you pick, youll get a match from him that is around the 4 star mark or better.


whoops, i forgot i ordered vendetta too glad to that it is on there. Thanks to everyone who helped, glad to know there ia a lot. I bet the promo at Arena Warfare was on CZW, or i hope it is, I loved it when he invaded CZW:agree:

Big thanks guys


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
It was on CZW, but on a wider array of things as well. Danielson got time on the mic because Joe was running late to the arena, and he really put together a great talk.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm still waiting for my DVD's from IVP I ordered to be shipped


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

HONOR RECLAIMS BOSTON

Nigel McGuinness vs. John Walters - I loved this match. Nigel comes off as a total superstar returning from NOAH, and the crowd eats everything up. Something that cannot be stated enough is that Gabe knows what match to open shows with. Matches like this, Evans-Davey, Dragon-Evans, Daniels-Claudio, they may not be the best on the show, but their styles always get the crowd into it big time. In this case, the nearfalls had the crowd in a frenzy, and major props to Nigel for making John, who is looking like a one-shot deal, look like a million bucks. In all honesty, if that truly was "Do or Die", I'm not sure what else Walters could have done. ***1/4

Daizee Haze vs. Mercedes Martinez - Not much to say here outside of what has already been said. There impressive, but it was too short to mean anything. In the long run, the seemingly meaningless Lacey angle was so much more important than the match. **

Chris Hero vs. Christopher Daniels - Hero and Claudio are such great heels. I really think that if Gabe has to have another heel champion, Hero should be the man, not Rave. We had a dominating heel for 15 months in Dragon, and I don't think badass Jimmy Rave would look good compared to that, chickenshit Hero would be gold, especially if you can get the fans behind a major babyface to chase, like maybe Daniels or Davey. Either way, this match is pretty good and was a good display of the juniors team of SyDaniels vs. the large, technical champions. ***

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Matt Sydal - Definatly the better match of the two, these guys just clicked. The lack of Daniels and Hero at ringside made it easier for these two to just go, and go they did. I really dug the underdog Sydal vs. dominating Claudio vibe here, very cool. Sydal also showed off some cool, lucha based stuff that you don't see a lot of in ROH. I'm definatly pumped to see the 11/25 tag. ***1/2

The Briscoes and Steve Corino vs. Homicide, Samoa Joe, and BJ Whitmer - Not as good as I remember live, but maybe I enjoyed it more because I could listen to Corino the whole time there. The hatred between him and Cide really comes off here, I love it. The opening brawl is intense, but when it gets in the ring, its definatly solid, but I can't feel that intensity. Still worth going out of your way to see, very comparable to the Reborn Completion tag, although not quite that good. ***3/4

Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Rave - Again, a short match that was more about furthering the Rave angle than about having a good match. Sad, because these two could probably have a great match given time. **1/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious - WOW! So much better than I remember. It starts a little slow, but they really kick it into gear around the point Delirious hits a dive, and its great from then. I'd rank it above the 100th show match, below the Ring of Homicide match. Its important to note that while it was not as good as that match, Delirious really comes off here like he can easily hang with Danielson, wheras then he came off like some lucky punk who fell into a title shot and got some offense. ****

Davey Richards and KENTA vs. Austin Aries and Roderick Strong - What a match. Another match that really builds, and from the point KENTA comes in and turns the stiffness up to 11, its gold. These guys go all out and Davey really comes out looking good. I disagree with the other reviewers here, the crowd really is in to it and come off as extremely lively. The finishing combo on Davey is absolutly diesel, by the way. No doubt one of the top 10 ROH matches of the year, in my view. ****1/2

I'd say this dvd definatly lands itself on my high reccomendation level, of shows you really should own if you follow ROH. Since a lot have asked lately, heres the shows I feel you should get from 2006.

Hell Freezes Over
The Milestone Series
In Your Face
Death before Dishonor IV
Fight of the Century
Unified
Glory By Honor V: Night Two
Honor Reclaims Boston

I'll be back tommorow with a review of Bitter End, most likely.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Either you stole that review from JMULL on the ROH boards, he stole it from you, or you are JMULL on the Roh boards. 

I'm guessing you are him.

BTW I left feedback for it on the ROH boards.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ Yeah, he's JMULL.

*Gut Check*
Delirious/Irish Airborne vs. Mcguinness/Embassy - **3/4
Whitmer vs. Jacobs - **
Briscoes vs. Homicide/Davey - ***1/2
Joe vs. Claudio - ***
Aries/Strong vs. Sydaniels - ****
Danielson vs. Cabana - Not watched yet, not sure when I will

I think I should've definitely asked for a review or ratings on this show before I got it because I don't think it was worth $20. If you can get Aries/Strong vs. Sydaniels (bruteshot74 has posted it), I don't really think you're missing that much from the rest of the show... Of course, I haven't watched the 60 min. draw yet, but whatever.​


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Watching Joe vs. Danielson to complete my Fight Of The Century ratings in a minute. In the mean time I have a few short comments on Richards/Kenta.... 

_I watched this match yesterday, expecting a solid match going by other reviews I have read, I got a great match! 

Most of the opening exchanges were kick combination with both men playing the stiff game but as the match developed it turned into so much more than that. I could really feel the teahcer vs. student concept behind the match, everything Kenta would do, Davey would come back and do it just as well. The last 5 minutes are as good as any 5 minutes of action I have seen in wrestling this year, any time, any promotion. They went all out and delivered several near falls that had me on the edge of my seat throughout because I had forgotten the result. Finally Kenta puts an end to one hell of a match with Go To Sleep, not the best executed version I have seen but it still got the job done. 

Overall, one of the most exciting, fun to watch matches this year. It lacked a little bit of variety of wrestling styles, there was no mat wrestling or high flying techniques but in my opinion, the match didn't need it to be great. I was deabting between ****1/4 and ****1/2, I'm still not certain but I will go with ****1/4._

What did you guys think of this match?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*This is a question to anyone who's ever ordered off of IVPvideos...*

Are they all DVD-R movies and if so are they able to play in game systems? Xbox, PS2 etc.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sorry I never got to respond to your PM Cide, for some reason I can't send PMs right now (I fucked with my options, maybe that's why). Anyway, I tested it for you and yes, the IVPVideo DVD's work fine on both my Xbox360 and PS2, along with every DVD player I've put it in (tried it at friends houses and such).


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Sorry I never got to respond to your PM Cide, for some reason I can't send PMs right now (I fucked with my options, maybe that's why). Anyway, I tested it for you and yes, the IVPVideo DVD's work fine on both my Xbox360 and PS2, along with every DVD player I've put it in (tried it at friends houses and such).


Ok thanks Spartan.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was just looking on eBay and Wrestlerave '03 is going for $61.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> I was just looking on eBay and Wrestlerave '03 is going for $61.


i paid £15($30) for my copy earlier this year on ebay


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Platt said:


> i paid £15($30) for my copy earlier this year on ebay


That's not bad considering it's a fairly rare show but $61? I understand the show is rare but I can't see myself paying $61 plus shipping for one wrestling DVD.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

As for KENTA-Richards, I definatly liked it more than the KENTA-Strong match, which surprised me. I also went with ****1/4.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*ROH Fight Of The Century*

_Colt Cabana vs. Sal Rinauro
**

Shane Hagadorn vs. Bobby Dempsey
DUD

Nigel McGuiness vs. Jay Lethal vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Claido Castagnoli
***

Ultimate Endurance Four Way Tag Team Match
***1/2

Homicide/BJ Whitmer vs. Steve Corino/Adam Pearce
**3/4

Davey Richards vs. Kenta
****1/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe
****3/4_

I would definetely classify this show as a 'Must See'. 

Danielson/Joe was just awsome and exceeded my expectations, not only was the story behind the match and psychology with facial expressions and working the body parts perfectly done but they managed to keep a nice pace over a 60 minute period. There were next to no headlocks and even when they needed a slight rest, both managed to keep the fans interested in what they were doing, Danielson mostly verbally. If the match was going to end in a draw I loved the way it did, Danielson's hand was about to drop from the choke but just a few seconds agonisingly too late. Just an epic match, one for the ages. The only thing that kept the rating down from the full ***** is a few slight botches here and there and I would have liked to see alot more counter wrestling in the late stages.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Was I the only one who thought Joe no selling all the knee work really hurt the match?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> *This is a question to anyone who's ever ordered off of IVPvideos...*
> 
> Are they all DVD-R movies and if so are they able to play in game systems? Xbox, PS2 etc.


they work on my ps2 fine.

Anyone know where to download Puro DVD COVERS??


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Honor


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> Was I the only one who thought Joe no selling all the knee work really hurt the match?


I didn't notice that at all. I'll take another look when I get the chance.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

IDK, it seemed to me that within aminute or two after 20 minutes of knee work, he was doing ole kicks and high knees. Still an excellent match, ****1/2 maybe, but it could have been better.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
Praise god someone else said it!!

Joe not selling the knee hurt the match alot. Alot of people on here said, "He sold the knee well, and then it only stopped when they went to the big finishing sequence".

So in essence, people say its "fine" to stop selling a knee just so you can get all your spots in. 

That cant happen.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Upon rewatching I've come to give Joe/Dragon ***3/4. It's probably because I'm not a Joe fan at all, but I just wasn't entetanied throughout the match and got bored alot. I though Joe was sloppy on al his big offence (inc. botches) and yes, no sold his leg. Also it became pretty odvious they were going 60. 

Davey/KENTA I though was match of the night. Here's what I put about it in my review:
(Note: I did this on first viewing the show, and Joe/Dragon, when I thought Joe/Dragon was slightly better than this)

Excellent match. Second best of the night. Davey gets a nice pop, so does KENTA. Davey gets absolutely 0 streamers, while KENTA gets about 20. That’s unfair. Alternate chants for both men. KENTA has more, about 60 - 40. They start with some mat stuff. Davey gets a kick out of an arm submission. They start with the kicks to the chest, but still do all the mat holds. This is great stuff, clean mat work infused with kicks. KENTA gains control, and puts Davey in numerous mat holds, e.g. head scissors. Davey gets to the ropes at each attempt. KENTA kicks Davey over the barricade, and some stupid fan chants “USA!” at him. Back in, they start again with the kicks, and Davey does dome chops. KENTA does his springboard in back heel kick. Davey hits 3 chops then a kick (all to the chest) for a 2 count. KENTA hits some kicks to Davey while he’s in the ropes, then does a knee drop to the back of Davey’s head. Davey hits a power slam then leg drop. He hits an overhead suplex throw, then a beautiful tope. He hits a springboard missile dropkick, then a nice german suplex. KENTA catches Davey with an ace crusher, then hits a kick combo followed up by a springboard missile dropkick. KENTA hits a kick and slap while Davey is tied up in the ropes. They have a mid ring kick exchange, and then Davey hits a saito suplex. KENTA gets a rana, but Davey responds with some chops. KENTA hits a tornado DDT over the ropes. He goes for a springboard, but Davey catches him in a power bomb, and then puts on a stretch muffler! KENTA reaches the ropes! The crowd are hot. They have a kawada kick exchange, then a slap exchange. Davey hits his rebound spinning enziguri. Davey hits a belly to belly, then his forearm in the corner, but KENTA cuts him off with a big boot, but Davey still hits his lariat! It gets 2. KENTA goes for Go 2 Sleep, but Davey reverses it. KENTA gets a tiger suplex for 2. Richards hits a gut buster, then a lyger bomb for 2! Richards goes for a shooting star, but KENTA gets his knees up! Busaiku knee kick! It only gets 2! KENTA goes for the Go 2 Sleep again, but Davey reverses it. He tries again, but Davey gets a crucifix! 1...2…NO! KENTA catches Davey with an ace crusher, and finally hits the Go 2 Sleep for the win! The fans chant “ROH” loudly. Fantastic match. The opening stages were good, with some nice mat work and kicks. It got better, with both men busting out the kicks and hitting bigger offence for near falls. The finishing sequence was awesome and really dramatic, I though Davey had it with the crucifix. The fans were really hot for this, which was good. The Go 2 Sleep was odd, as KENTA’s knee hit Davey’s arm, but KENTA’s elbow got Davey in the face. Not quite MOTYC, but still brilliant. ****1/4.

Jack evans, I thought the Gut Check main was awesome, and the overall show was really good. Here's what I put in my review for the main:

Great world title defence. Colt is fighting in his home town, and is very over. 1st fall: They do the usual mat wrestling to start, infused with some of Colt’s comedy. Colt gets the Colt 45 out of nowhere, and gets the pin fall! It is 1 – 0 to Colt about 6 minutes in! 2nd fall: Dragon is pissed about losing the fall. He attacks Colt and strikes him viciously. Danielson gets thrown out of the ring. Colt stays in. Danielson is pissed and acts it on the outside. He comes back in and gives Colt some uppercuts. He gives him some shoulder blocks to the gut. Colt avoids one, and Dragon goes crashing to the floor. That’s the bit where Danielson separated his shoulder! But it isn’t established yet, Danielson just holds it in pain on the outside. He gets back in. They do lots more mat work. It’s pretty slow this time. Colt’s keeping it interesting with some comedy. Colt puts Danielson in a surf board variation. Colt kinda goes to the arm but doesn’t too much, he doesn’t wanna hurt Danielson. Colt is acting all confident, and Danielson is still pretty frustrated. Danielson works over Colt’s face with strikes. He hits some kicks to Colt. Colt gets a quebrada for 2. Danielson gets a German without a bridge. Colt gets a cross body for 2. Danielson’s arm is obviously bothering him, and is making it hard for him and Colt to do certain moves. Colt gets a tornado suplex for 2. Dragon starts working on the leg. He uses a sexy party on Colt. Both men struggle for a suplex, for a while. Colt finally gets it. Dragon gets up first, and goes to work on Colt’s leg with stomps and submissions. He hits a surf board stomp to them. Dragon puts on a figure 4 leg lock for a while, but Colt escapes. Danielson misses a knee drop, and Cabana gains control with some small moves. Cabana misses another cross body, and Dragon gets a rollup for 2. Colt gets a forearm and a huge lariat that flipped Dragon over. It got 2. Danielson rolls back (Lance Storm style) and puts on a half Boston crab. Colt struggles but Dragon pulls him back to the centre of the ring. Colt eventually gets to the ropes. Danielson continues to work over the leg. He sends Colt outside, and gives him a baseball slide which sends Colt into the fans. Dragon follows it up with a massive suicide dive. Dragon starts working over Colt in the crowd, using heel methods. Colt gets Dragon hurt, and from the ring does a massive twisting cross body to Dragon in the crowd! Colt starts to work over Dragon in the crowd. Dragon regains control by choking Colt with something. He hits Colt’s leg with a chair. Colt hits a suplex onto Dragon, onto a chair! They go out of the crowd and outside the ring. Dragon whips Colt into the guardrail. Dragon sets up a table, and dumps Colt leg first on it. There’s only 10 minutes left in the 60 minute time limit. Colt gets a cradle DDt/suplex for a 2 count. Danielson hits a back superplex for 2. He locks in the crossface chickenwing, but Colt gets to the ropes. The fans are really hot here and all are standing. Danielson gets a regalplex for 2. He tries for cattle mutilation but Colt reverses it. Colt gets a Shwein onto his knee for 2! He puts on a Dragon sleeper, but Dragon reverses into a reverse suplex! Dragon puts Cattle Mutilation on, but Colt gets to the ropes. Colt hits an awesome top rope moonsault for 2! He hits another Colt 45! Dragon gets his feet on the ropes! Colt gets a power bomb, then puts on his reverse Boston crab! Dragon crawls to the ropes! Dragon gets a rollup for 2! Dragon hits 3 roaring forearms, then starts hitting the UFC Elbows! Colt gets to the ropes! 2 minutes left! Colt stalls on the outside! He comes back in, and there’s 1 minute left! Dragon gets a German for 2! He tells the ref to ask Bobby Cruise the time. While the ref’s back is turned, DRAGON HITS COLT WITH A LOW BLOW! SMALL PACKAGE, 1...2…3! The time limit expires! 1 – 1, the champion retains! 
Well that was a great match. It was held back a little by Danielson’s injury, but that doesn’t matter so much. The body part work was really good. The brawling part was a bit odd, but it built to the crowd liking the match. Colt getting the fall early was nice, and the psychology used after was great. The last ten minutes were uber dramatic, and I loved it. Not as good as the Nigel match from the previous night, but better than the Joe match at FoTC (with a similar structure). ****1/4.

Sorry if anyone thinks I'm advertising my review here .


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone know if Dethroned and Black Friday Fallout will be out this week? 

Thanks


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Claymore said:


> Does anyone know if Dethroned and Black Friday Fallout will be out this week?
> 
> Thanks


I would have to say yes because recently I found the covers for the DVDs so it's safe to assume they'll be out soon.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> Praise god someone else said it!!
> 
> Joe not selling the knee hurt the match alot. Alot of people on here said, "He sold the knee well, and then it only stopped when they went to the big finishing sequence".
> 
> So in essence, people say its "fine" to stop selling a knee just so you can get all your spots in.
> 
> That cant happen.


If he has to no-sell the knee in order to hit a move without injuring Danielson or any other worker, then give the man a break, because that's what happened. When he hit his running facewash, he limped the entire time, when he had a moment to rest he tried walking around and fell to a kneeling position in pain...yes, some spots had lack of selling in the match, but in a 60 minute match you have to expect that and understand it. It's not like he was jumping around doing cartwheels after hurting his knee. He nailed some kicks and knee strikes, and then moments later when Danielson was hurt, he collapsed again. Joe is a heavy guy with hard strikes, he's willing to take pain to dish it out tenfold, that's what his whole character/gimmick is pretty much about, a badass that'll kick you in the face as much as possible. 

As for 'it was obvious they were going 60' comment from R O H, well you went into the match knowing the result, so of course you could see the pattern and how they were going 60, but if you didn't it'd seem just like their MER match which started off similar and went at the same pace. Hey, where's that comment in the Nigel/Danielson match, hmm? Because they made it a lot more obvious they were going 60. Not being a Joe fan is one thing, shitting on his work is another.

By no match am I saying this is a perfect match (although it's close, ****1/2-****3/4 from me after re-watching it many times), but really, some of the stuff is way too nit-picky.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How am I not surprised R_O_H thought KENTA was in the best match of the night...


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> If he has to no-sell the knee in order to hit a move without injuring Danielson or any other worker, then give the man a break, because that's what happened. When he hit his running facewash, he limped the entire time, when he had a moment to rest he tried walking around and fell to a kneeling position in pain...yes, some spots had lack of selling in the match, but in a 60 minute match you have to expect that and understand it. It's not like he was jumping around doing cartwheels after hurting his knee. He nailed some kicks and knee strikes, and then moments later when Danielson was hurt, he collapsed again. Joe is a heavy guy with hard strikes, he's willing to take pain to dish it out tenfold, that's what his whole character/gimmick is pretty much about, a badass that'll kick you in the face as much as possible.
> 
> As for 'it was obvious they were going 60' comment from R O H, well you went into the match knowing the result, so of course you could see the pattern and how they were going 60, but if you didn't it'd seem just like their MER match which started off similar and went at the same pace. Hey, where's that comment in the Nigel/Danielson match, hmm? Because they made it a lot more obvious they were going 60. Not being a Joe fan is one thing, shitting on his work is another.
> 
> By no match am I saying this is a perfect match (although it's close, ****1/2-****3/4 from me after re-watching it many times), but really, some of the stuff is way too nit-picky.



I gotta disagree with you on this one Spartan. I don't consider myself nit picky at all, and I think that comes out in my opinions, and I normally don't mind selling issues, but I hated it in this match. I still love the match ****1/4-1/2 no doubt, but it could have been so much better. I mean, not only did Dragon work the knee for longer than the average match goes, but for months that was built. They should have worked around it in the finish, like have Joe be unable to do his kicks. And the limping was certainly not on all, that was one spot. If Joe needed to be in control at the end, I don't see why he had to destroy Dragon with kicks on a knee that should have fallen off, when he could have used the Chimera combo or something. As for the unpredictable nature of the draw, it doesn't affect my opinion in any way, but when you heard both Dragon and Joe went under 15 minutes on TTMU, one of them in the main event, did you really have any doubt?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> How am I not surprised R_O_H thought KENTA was in the best match of the night...


Sorry for not thinking Samoa Joe is God.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Sorry for not thinking Samoa Joe is God.


He's much better than KENTA. Joe is one of the best overall wrestlers on the planet. KENTA....not so much. Good wrestler but not a good total package.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> I gotta disagree with you on this one Spartan. I don't consider myself nit picky at all, and I think that comes out in my opinions, and I normally don't mind selling issues, but I hated it in this match. I still love the match ****1/4-1/2 no doubt, but it could have been so much better. I mean, not only did Dragon work the knee for longer than the average match goes, but for months that was built. They should have worked around it in the finish, like have Joe be unable to do his kicks. And the limping was certainly not on all, that was one spot. If Joe needed to be in control at the end, I don't see why he had to destroy Dragon with kicks on a knee that should have fallen off, when he could have used the Chimera combo or something. As for the unpredictable nature of the draw, it doesn't affect my opinion in any way, but when you heard both Dragon and Joe went under 15 minutes on TTMU, one of them in the main event, did you really have any doubt?


Well yes, some parts were no sold, can't deny that, and the nit picky comment wasn't for you by the way. Actually, I agree with you pretty much 100% as my comments were for others, but the last part got me. Just because they both went 15 minutes the night before doesn't mean anything, I mean, Danielson went 15 one night and 60 the next, but then went 60 one night and 60 the next, it really varied. I know that didn't affect your opinion of the match, just thought I'd point that out.


> Sorry for not thinking Samoa Joe is God.


Did he, or anyone else say that? No, but honestly, as I said, disliking Joe is one thing and shitting on his work is another.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> He's much better than KENTA. Joe is one of the best overall wrestlers on the planet. KENTA....not so much. Good wrestler but not a good total package.


I'm not gonna argue, I'll just say whether he's better or not is opinionated.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
True, but Joe is better than KENTA. KENTA works alot better in Japan, and even then he isnt among the top workers in Japan, or even NOAH for that matter.

KENTA VS Richards from FOTC is my pick for overrated match of the year. On a first view i gave it around ***3/4, but have since dropped it to ***1/4. The match really exposed KENTA and Davey for what they are, extremely shallow workers. (Especially davey). Im not taking anything away from them, because they both have talent and massive potential. But this match was not above average.

Joe is not god, KENTA is really not god.

On a related note.... Minoru Suzuki IS GOD


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Upon rewatching I've come to give Joe/Dragon ***3/4. It's probably because I'm not a Joe fan at all, but I just wasn't entetanied throughout the match and got bored alot. I though Joe was sloppy on al his big offence (inc. botches) and yes, no sold his leg. Also it became pretty odvious they were going 60.


You just lost any credibility you had as a reviewer imo.

Just because your not a Joe fan doesnt make his matches any less good.

I HATE Jeff Hardy with a passion, but if he had a 5 star match, i would give that match 5 stars despite my hate for him.

You have to be unbiased. You cant rate Joe matches lower simply because you dont like Joe (and this goes for any worker).

Another thing, being "sloppy" towards the end of a 60 minute match is not a bad thing. I remember a match between Kojima & Tenzan that went real long, and towards the end.... to sell they were tired and out of it, they started blatently doing moves alot sloppier. That imo was a brilliant storytelling point, and a fantastic way to communicate the psychology to us.



Spartanlax said:


> If he has to no-sell the knee in order to hit a move without injuring Danielson or any other worker, then give the man a break, because that's what happened. When he hit his running facewash, he limped the entire time, when he had a moment to rest he tried walking around and fell to a kneeling position in pain...*yes, some spots had lack of selling in the match, but in a 60 minute match you have to expect that and understand it.* It's not like he was jumping around doing cartwheels after hurting his knee. He nailed some kicks and knee strikes, and then moments later when Danielson was hurt, he collapsed again. Joe is a heavy guy with hard strikes, he's willing to take pain to dish it out tenfold, that's what his whole character/gimmick is pretty much about, a badass that'll kick you in the face as much as possible.


Nice post Spar, and to an extent you can expect and understand it, but let me quickly say, its little things like that that seperate 4 star matches from 4 1/2 star, and 4 1/2 star from 5 and so on. You get the point.

For a match to be truly great, selling is one of the if not the MOST important thing. 

It is much much much more important than workrate. But then again, what isnt when rating matches?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> Another thing, being "sloppy" towards the end of a 60 minute match is not a bad thing. I remember a match between Kojima & Tenzan that went real long, and towards the end.... to sell they were tired and out of it, they started blatently doing moves alot sloppier. That imo was a brilliant storytelling point, and a fantastic way to communicate the psychology to us.


I remember Joe/Punk II getting a bit sloppy near the end but if you ask me sloppiness isn't a bad thing. It adds to the match and shows that both men are worn down and are trying anything to get the win. Despite the bit of sloppiness it didn't stop the match from being the best match I've seen inside the U.S. in the past 5 years or even longer.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> True, but Joe is better than KENTA. KENTA works alot better in Japan, and even then he isnt among the top workers in Japan, or even NOAH for that matter.
> 
> KENTA VS Richards from FOTC is my pick for overrated match of the year. On a first view i gave it around ***3/4, but have since dropped it to ***1/4. The match really exposed KENTA and Davey for what they are, extremely shallow workers. (Especially davey). Im not taking anything away from them, because they both have talent and massive potential. But this match was not above average.
> 
> Joe is not god, KENTA is really not god.
> 
> On a related note.... Minoru Suzuki IS GOD


Ouch, sad to hear about the Davey bashing

Well anyways, sorry to R_O_H, but i am not taking your Star Ratings seriously anymore, you seem to rate things way too low most of the time and this isn't the first time these guys have had a complaint, sure its opinion but every single time, geez I don't know anymore. Especially when i read your review on BOLA 06, every person that has it on here, gave most the of matches *** or higher but he just made the whole thing sound poor. I know its harsh what i just said but whenevery time you post Star ratings and everyone gets on your case, i just can't believe there right.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Not to get too off topic but in my opinion Richards is pretty bland. Sure he's good but it's pretty much the same match all the time much like RVD. 

For instance Davey usually does that arm bar with kicks to the chest move within the first 3-5 mins of every match I've seen of his and he does that spring board kick within the last 5 mins. I like Davey and all but he seems really predictable.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I get what you're saying Honor, and I agree, guess you're just a little harsher and I'm just a little more lenient. 

True about all the Davey statements, but I'd say in roughly two years he'll be a top indy talent, like Punk without the mic skills. I mean, hasn't he only been really wrestling for a year and a half? The kid has tons of potential, hits all his moves perfectly and his very athletic, and now all he has to do is tie those into a story instead of filling space by using a move from his arsenal.

Also guys, if you wanna make quick posts talking about a wrestler (like Honor did), I don't mind a small discussion since this doesn't really seem thread worthy, but if it's a long discussion with deep details and such, make a thread for it. No one's done anything like that yet, but just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Not to get too off topic but in my opinion Richards is pretty bland. Sure he's good but it's pretty much the same match all the time much like RVD.
> 
> For instance Davey usually does that arm bar with kicks to the chest move within the first 3-5 mins of every match I've seen of his and he does that spring board kick within the last 5 mins. I like Davey and all but he seems really predictable.


I've been entertained by most of the work I've seen him in (mostly in ROH) but like you said he can get a bit predictable in his matches I think he throws way to many kicks if he could limit that I think he would be fine.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Question, anyone know when the next batch of PWG shows will be released?


----------



## CMAngle33

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well in my banning I spent some cash and got some DVDs. RoH Weekend of Thunder Night One which features one hell of a card which Bryan Danielson vs Jushin Liger in the main event. I watched that first and gave it four stars, I'll have a full review for that match with the full review for the show as well as some matches from the show.

I also picked up a DVD entitled the Best of Alex Shelley in Japan. The production values of the DVD itself are pretty low and I wouldn't have gotten it if it wasn't from an actual store where I could return (in fact I did an exchange because the first disk was scratched). The card features some really awesome matches mainly from Zero One in '05. I've watched and rated three matches so far: TLC: Alex Shelley & Masato Tanaka vs Dick Togo & Sonjay Dutt - **** 1/4 , Alex Shelley & Tatsuhhito Takaiwa vs Masato Tanaka & Tetsuhiro Kuroda - *** 1/4 and Alex Shelley vs Leonardo Spanky - * 3/4. Full reviews will be posted with the DVD Review as well as the entire DVD once I finish watching it. The reason for the full DVD is that it doesn't seem to be available anywhere else besides the Wrestling Universe store near me. Lucky for you guys.

Also, that same store promotes indy shows for the Wrestling Superstars Unleashed program. The owner / operator is Jac Sabbath who promoted indy shows before RoH. The official website is www.wrestlingsuperstarsunleashed.com and if you live in the Tri-State area check it out.

A bit off topic but if any of you could show me how to rip and post a DVD using the .iso files that would be a big help in getting the DVD up.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Question, anyone know when the next batch of PWG shows will be released?


It should be in time be the for the next event. They said since the December show was cancelled they would work on getting them out. So about then.



> I've been entertained by most of the work I've seen him in (mostly in ROH) but like you said he can get a bit predictable in his matches I think he throws way to many kicks if he could limit that I think he would be fine.


meh, i like the kicks. To me it is his trademark, sounds dumb but i am just into them. I was so hyped when he went to ROH(more known than PWG) good to see he has his fair share of great matches. Maybe I shouldn't have posted this, Spart might rip my head off instead of making a new thread.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> I get what you're saying Honor, and I agree, guess you're just a little harsher and I'm just a little more lenient.
> 
> True about all the Davey statements, but I'd say in roughly two years he'll be a top indy talent, like Punk without the mic skills. I mean, hasn't he only been really wrestling for a year and a half? The kid has tons of potential, hits all his moves perfectly and his very athletic, and now all he has to do is tie those into a story instead of filling space by using a move from his arsenal.
> 
> Also guys, if you wanna make quick posts talking about a wrestler (like Honor did), I don't mind a small discussion since this doesn't really seem thread worthy, but if it's a long discussion with deep details and such, make a thread for it. No one's done anything like that yet, but just thought I'd throw that out there.


I definatly agree with ya there. Davey could very well be a top indy talent in two years or so. He just needs to keep working, expand his base and learn how to sell and all that a little better and he will be phenomnal. Easy to say i know, but i hope it happens.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> I definatly agree with ya there. Davey could very well be a top indy talent in two years or so. He just needs to keep working, expand his base and learn how to sell and all that a little better and he will be phenomnal. Easy to say i know, but i hope it happens.


Well its good to hear, I just thought you were mentioning about Davey(your last post) because you had a certain dislike for him. I have heard in a few matches he doesn't sell and that sad to hear but I hope you guys are correct, as I love watching him in the ring. Him improving will only be better.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Agreed on the TTMU stuff Spartan, and I shouldn't have included Dragon. Its just that when I saw Joe and AJ, who had a 30 minute match in 05 that I gave *****. went 13 in a main event, I knew Joe was saving something for the next night. But to assume they were going to a draw was presumptious, considering the Supercard finish and the length of the MXR match.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> Well its good to hear, I just thought you were mentioning about Davey(your last post) because you had a certain dislike for him. I have heard in a few matches he doesn't sell and that sad to hear but I hope you guys are correct, as I love watching him in the ring. Him improving will only be better.


oh not at all, i dont dislike davey at all. I just think he is a relatively weak worker at this point in time, and could be great if he improves. Nothing personal against Davey, just not that impressive.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> Joe is not god, KENTA is really not god.
> 
> On a related note.... Minoru Suzuki IS GOD


^^^^^ That damn well might be true, Minoru Suzuki is Pro Wrestling's true bad ass, still I'd love to see him mix it up with the likes of Joe, Danielson & Homicide.

Anyways Thoughts on *1PW Invincible*

*Austin Aries, Roderick Strong & Matt Sydal vs Darkside & The Briscoes *
Good Opener if not MOTN, quick paced and full of action like you'd expect from the 5 ROH guys in the match and Darkside a young up and coming UK talent holds his own even if slightly outclassed.
*** 3/4

*Jimmy Rave vs El Ligero*
Pretty standard match from Rave working the Embassy bit, El Ligero is basically the UK version of El Generico (but spottier a tad less fun to watch). Fairly entertaining match up but nothing is spectacular about it except the Rave TP shower prematch.
** 1/2

*Andy Boy Simmonz (Open Challenge) vs Martin Stone*
I don't really know why but I enjoy Simmonz, he has a good amount of heel charisma and is decent enough in the ring from what I've seen. This was my first time seeing Stone and he seems to be little else than a brawler. Quick match up and it's amusing that Simmonz always jobs out in his own Open Challenges.
** 1/4

*Martin Stone vs Iceman*
Promoted as a Wild Unsanctioned Brawl this was pretty bland even for a Brawl, little more than punches and irish whips. Stone has an issue after being knocked out by Iceman who could easily be the lost member of the Carnage Crew.
* 1/4

*Bryan Danielson vs SUWA*
While isn't nearly as good the ROH match (amusingly enough the 1PW commentators are oblivious to the fact they had a match a week before) they had a few days before this event it was still a good match, shorter than your average Amdrag match at about 15 mins which makes it less epic. Nice to see Danielson back in babyface mode and always fun to watch SUWA hit the camera man with a singapore cane. Why? Why the hell not. SUWA your so damn awesome 
*** 1/4

*Samoa Joe vs Jay Phoenix*
Pheonix is hated backstage for his ego, reported theft and blindsiding other wrestlers with a pillow (don't ask), he also did something to piss off Samoa Joe, sounds like an angle? I'm not so sure after seeing this match, Joe absolutely beats the shit out of Phoenix as this match is nothing more than a drawn out squash. Joe is incredibily agressive in this match even by his standards even after seemingly dislocating Phoenix's jaw with a facewash. Can't think of a match more fitting of the "Joe's Gonna kill You" chant. Fun match
***

*Doug Williams vs Nigel McGuinness*
No beef in this match just two friends and tag team partners (in NOAH) displaying a great british style match up. However since this is a fair match and basically an exhibition there is not a lot to say about it unless you want to hear about all the holds and counterholds. Exceptional work from both men.
*** 3/4

*1PW Tag Team Titles - Jody Fleisch & Jonny Storm vs Team SHAG (Cabana & Burridge)*
Despite the fact I love Cabana and his antics, throw in Burridge who compliments Cabana perfectly there was just too much comedy in this match to make it feel like the title defense was being taken seriously, then add in one of the worst booked endings to a match I've ever seen and it seriously hurts my rating for this match, a shame cause the actual wrestlng in this match was pretty good.
**

*Ten Man Survival of the Sickest Elimination Match - 1PW Champion Steve Corino, Spud, Teddy Hart & Southern Comfort vs Abyss, Sterling James Keenan, Team Supreme & Spike Dudley/Matt Hyson*
A falls count anywhere survivor series match seems like a good idea on paper but this match was a big mess. It started as Hart/Spud vs SJK/Hyson in a plain tag matchbut soon after everyone else runs in and a big brawl starts off but there is so much going on (and only 3 camera men) you have no idea whats going on half of the time. Some cool spots like a piledriver off the top rope, Corino getting hit in the head with a barbed wire chair and a crazy balcony dive from Spud but there are so many stupid things in the match as well, top of the list would be Abyss eliminating Hyson.... his teammate. Poor main event.
**

*Overall Show Rating* - ***
The Joe/Phoenix beating is fun, SUWA/Danielson is entertaining and the 6 man and Williams/McGuinnness match are both excellent but the rest of the card is filler.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^6
HEY BUDDY! Welcome back. 

Alot has changed in regards to me since you left. I now accept Minoru Suzuki as my personal hero and GOD. 

I just watched Minoru Suzuki's Triple Crown Title Win on the 9-3-2006 AJPW show.

It was a really great match. Nice flow, great work, a free flowing story mixed in with some sick spots and Minoru's entertaining heel act made this match a joy to watch. Kea looked good as well, but it was the minoru suzuki show. ****1/4


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Honor, but if your truly a Suzuki Worshiper we'll all be seeing a post from you in the post your picture thread sporting a Suzuki like haircut lol . Did you see that match as a download or do you have the show? I'm not up on current AJPW but I do think I would like that match as I've always enjoyed Suzuki.

Sidenote I downloaded a match between Toshiaki Kawada vs Kensuke Sasaki the other day but it told me the file was corrupted when I tried to play it, such a shame


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
That sucks. I bought the Suzuki VS Kea match of IVP. The entire DVD sucks ass, but i knew it would. The Suzuki VS Kea match was the saving grace though, and well worth the $3 i paid to see it.

Minoru's celebration with the triple crown belts is something to behold! He swings them around over his head like a lasso, and then proceeds to stand on them. haha.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

LOL, yeah I remember a thread about that and how they were going to retire the Triple Crown, maybe they should Unify it with the GHC instead lol. I'm not planning on making a IPV order anytime soon (figure it's time I finish the best of Japan 90's lol) but I'll think about getting that show cause $3 is nothing really.

But you should just upload the match :lmao


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> Well anyways, sorry to R_O_H, but i am not taking your Star Ratings seriously anymore, you seem to rate things way too low most of the time and this isn't the first time these guys have had a complaint, sure its opinion but every single time, geez I don't know anymore. Especially when i read your review on BOLA 06, every person that has it on here, gave most the of matches *** or higher but he just made the whole thing sound poor. I know its harsh what i just said but whenevery time you post Star ratings and everyone gets on your case, i just can't believe there right.


Everyone on here gave most of the matches *** or more. I didn't.

In other words I just didn't agree with other people. That makes me a bad reviewer does it?

I don't think I made the whole thing sound poor at all. As an overall score for all 3 night I gave it 8/10 and put "strong recomendation". Look at the "last wrestling match I watched" in my sig. That's alot higher than others gave it.

You think my star ratings are too low? That's fine. I just realised one time I was giving a match a high rating just because I liked the wrestlers, and it was actually a bad match. So I started to give stricter ratings. A *** rating in my book is good, **1/2 is solid.

_________

Honor what you said is right, I am in the wrong. 

The thing is though, I just can't get into Samoa Joe matches. For me to give a match ****+ that match (my criteria here) will have to keep me entertained and not bored for however long it's on for. Yes, I know it's easier for a 20 minute match to keep you more interested than a 60 minute match, but still I got really bored watching Joe/Dragon.

I think it's mostly just becuase the match got lots of ***** claims etc. and when I watched it I didn't feel that way. Just a case of going in with too high expectations.

I know I can't take a match down disliking a worker etc, but for however long Joe uses the same moves over and over I will not give any of his matches a high rating. 

_______

Sorry for a late reply, the time's different here and I had to go to bed...


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> LOL, yeah I remember a thread about that and how they were going to retire the Triple Crown, maybe they should Unify it with the GHC instead lol. I'm not planning on making a IPV order anytime soon (figure it's time I finish the best of Japan 90's lol) but I'll think about getting that show cause $3 is nothing really.
> 
> But you should just upload the match :lmao


Im not making me an order until the Misawa VS Marafuji NOAH show is out.

As for the uploading of the match, id be glad to do it. If you post or PM me instructions on what programs to use, how to rip it and cap it and so forth.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^
I was just about to ask one of yall to upload one of his better matches I've only seen the match against Akiyama.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Cide, so you've seen the slapfest match eh? you have to see SUWA and Suzuki team up it's a riot, they sit there and beat each other up in between tags. Suzuki has a great match with Kobashi on Kobashi GHC Complete vol. 3. Any NOAH fan should get the 2005 Destiny Show (7-18-05) which includes GHC Tag Champs Marufuji/Suzuki vs Akiyama/Hashi (as well as the Final Misawa/Kawada match and the Chop War to end all Chop wars Kobashi vs Sasaki).

And Honor you know I don't know how to upload stuff :lmao


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Yeah i know. haha. Talking about the Suzuki VS Akiyama match, how good was the placement of Minoru's evil laugh. He did it sitting on the top rope, while Akiyama was down. Crossed his arm, did the laugh then proceeded to stomp akiyama's face. classic

Cide, dont judge Suzuki on that match. The match was very laboured due to Akiyama's serious rib injury. They couldnt really bump all that much.

Suzuki wrestles a very simple style though, so i guess it aint to different.

Check out his match with Kobashi from the 1/8/04 show... its on Best of Kobashi V.3 on IVP like McQueen said.

Ill try to upload the match. Although its very good (the one with Kea) its still not among his elite stuff.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Was Arena Warfare just pretty much a one match show or is it worth buying besides the Danielson/Shelley match?


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ There are a couple other solid matches on there such as Aries/Sydal and three way dance but if you can just download Danielson/Shelley, I would advise doing so and forgetting the rest, it's nothing special.

On a side note, why such a low rating for Sydal/Delirious? Just curious.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> ^ There are a couple other solid matches on there such as Aries/Sydal and three way dance but if you can just download Danielson/Shelley, I would advise doing so and forgetting the rest, it's nothing special.
> 
> On a side note, why such a low rating for Sydal/Delirious? Just curious.


Alright, I'll get Danielson/Shelley. I gave Sydal/Delirious a lower rating because I just really didn't get into it. It didn't seem like the crowd was into it at all and it was just the match all over again like all the other times. And I know that you shouldn't rate a match lower because of the crowd, but whatever. Hate me... A decent to solid match but just really nothing I got into. IMO


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Wasnt that good a match maybe?? 

And yeah, MBL is right, Shelly VS Danielson (plus the promo before) is by far the standout part of Arena Warfare


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Was Arena Warfare just pretty much a one match show or is it worth buying besides the Danielson/Shelley match?


i have that and have to say, i didnt like it. Danielson vs shelly, and also liked aries and sydal other than that, it pretty much sucked


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got Danielson vs. Shelley on my comp, so Arena Warfare is eliminated from my list. I'm completely lost here. I wanna get 3-4 DVDs for my b-day. I know for sure that I'm getting Dethroned and Nowhere To Run. Here's the DVDs I already have: Best of American Super Juniors Tournament, Manhattan Mayhem,New Frontiers, Death Before Dishonor III, Punk: The Final Chapter, Better Than Our Best, Chi-Town Struggle, Time To Man Up, Anarchy in the UK, Gut Check, Glory By Honor V Night 2, & most of Unified.​ 
What are some other good shows??
​


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How was the James Gibson vs. Homicide vs. Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries match & when did that happened?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> I got Danielson vs. Shelley on my comp, so Arena Warfare is eliminated from my list. I'm completely lost here. I wanna get 3-4 DVDs for my b-day. I know for sure that I'm getting Dethroned and Nowhere To Run. Here's the DVDs I already have: Best of American Super Juniors Tournament, Manhattan Mayhem,New Frontiers, Death Before Dishonor III, Punk: The Final Chapter, Better Than Our Best, Chi-Town Struggle, Time To Man Up, Anarchy in the UK, Gut Check, Glory By Honor V Night 2, & most of Unified.​
> What are some other good shows??
> ​


Ring of Homicide, Supercard of Honor, Final Battle 2005, Vendetta, Survival of the Fittest 2004, Weekend of Champions Night 2, are all must have shows imo.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> How was the James Gibson vs. Homicide vs. Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries match & when did that happened?


Sign of Dishonor was the show it happened at. The match was really good. At first glance I rated the match **** but after watching it again a few times I lowered the rating just a bit to ***3/4.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Sign of Dishonor was the show it happened at. The match was really good. At first glance I rated the match **** but after watching it again a few times I lowered the rating just a bit to ***3/4.


Thanks man. How was the Sign of Dishonor show besides Punk/Lethal & Punk's promo in the beginning?


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for the suggestions Honor, I'm thinking about Vendetta & WOC Night 2. Any others anyone??


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> I got Danielson vs. Shelley on my comp, so Arena Warfare is eliminated from my list. I'm completely lost here. I wanna get 3-4 DVDs for my b-day. I know for sure that I'm getting Dethroned and Nowhere To Run. Here's the DVDs I already have: Best of American Super Juniors Tournament, Manhattan Mayhem,New Frontiers, Death Before Dishonor III, Punk: The Final Chapter, Better Than Our Best, Chi-Town Struggle, Time To Man Up, Anarchy in the UK, Gut Check, Glory By Honor V Night 2, & most of Unified.​
> What are some other good shows??
> ​


Definetely Supercard Of Honor and Vendetta. Death Before Dishonor IV and Ring Of Homicide are also shows I recommend seeing sometime.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks MBL, like I said, I'm definitely thinking about Vendetta. I'm not a big fan of 60 minute matches (sorry, 56) so I'm prob. not gonna get SCOH. Plus, I've seen two of the matches. I've seen a bunch from Ring of Homicide so that's not an option. I've once again seen a bunch from DBDH IV so that's also not an option.  Anyone else??


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*PWG BOLA Night 1*

Chris Sabin vs Colt Cabana-***
El Generico vs Delirious-***1/4
CIMA vs MDogg20-***1/4
Matt Sydal vs Kevin Steen-***
Dragon Kid vs Quicksilver-***1/4
Roderick Strong vs Rocky Romero-***3/4
Homicide/B-Boy/Excalibur/Human Tornado vs Joey Ryan/Chris Bosh/Scott Lost/Petey Williams-***

*Overall*-***3/4 

A very fun show, filled with great wrestling throughout. Strong/Rocky is MOTN filled with tons of hard shots and nice wrestling, they really meshed well. Not a bad match on the whole card, except I would say the Main Event could have been better, but was still quite good. I need to finish the rest tonight but I loved this show.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just checked Smartmark and the IWA-MS Big Ass Christmas Bash and Christmas Carnage are now out. Just thought I would point that out. I purchased just Christmas Carnage for now as I was there.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just watched Richards/Rave from Unified and that beats their first two encounters easily. At the beginning I thought there was a little too much stalling but at 23 minutes long, it didn't really affect the match at all. Excellent match! 

Full Unified ratings coming in the next few days....


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Thanks MBL, like I said, I'm definitely thinking about Vendetta. I'm not a big fan of 60 minute matches (sorry, 56) so I'm prob. not gonna get SCOH. Plus, I've seen two of the matches. I've seen a bunch from Ring of Homicide so that's not an option. I've once again seen a bunch from DBDH IV so that's also not an option.  Anyone else??


There is one show you don't have and no one has mentioned:

DRAGON GATE CHALLENGE!

Buy it, it's must own.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Speaking of Dragon Gate... I'm currently watching the 7/2/06 edition of Dragon Gate.

Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito & Turboman vs. King Shisa & Super Shisa & Shisa Boy: ***1/2 

No Rope Death Match: CIMA vs. Magnitude Kishiwada: ***3/4

I skip it to the main event because I was so anxious to see it. I'll give the rest of the star ratings when it is over.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

came across this thought i might share it with you

NOTE: This DVD has not been released


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I liked the cover & it should be a great Straight Shooting series also.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hmm...a SS w/ Konnan definately has my attention.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'll be picking it up, for sure. It'd be nice to have a minority perspective on the major companies and everything, especially since he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Here's the rest of the matches from Dragon Gate 7/2/06

Kenichiro Arai & K-NESS vs. Takayuki Mori & Akira Tozawa: **3/4

Dos Caras vs. BxB Hulk: **3/4

Yutaka Yoshie vs. Shingo Takagi : **

Dr. Muscle & Naruki Doi & Gamma & Naoki Tanisaki & Masato Yoshino vs. Don Fujii & Jack Evans & Yasushi Kanda & Roderick Strong & Matt Sydal: ***3/4

Magnum TOKYO & Genichiro Tenryu vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Minoru Suzuki: ***3/4 

Open the Dream Gate: Susumu Yokosuka vs. Dragon Kid: ***3/4


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

just wondering if anyone received there copies of the Best Of Punk they were selling at best buy/amazon and if so any reviews match listings etc


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Here's the rest of the matches from Dragon Gate 7/2/06
> 
> Kenichiro Arai & K-NESS vs. Takayuki Mori & Akira Tozawa: **3/4
> 
> Dos Caras vs. BxB Hulk: **3/4
> 
> Yutaka Yoshie vs. Shingo Takagi : **
> 
> Dr. Muscle & Naruki Doi & Gamma & Naoki Tanisaki & Masato Yoshino vs. Don Fujii & Jack Evans & Yasushi Kanda & Roderick Strong & Matt Sydal: ***3/4
> 
> Magnum TOKYO & Genichiro Tenryu vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Minoru Suzuki: ***3/4
> 
> Open the Dream Gate: Susumu Yokosuka vs. Dragon Kid: ***3/4


Thanks for the ratings, are Dragon Gate shows worth buying?


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> There is one show you don't have and no one has mentioned:
> 
> DRAGON GATE CHALLENGE!
> 
> Buy it, it's must own.


I'v also seen a few matches from the show so I eliminated it.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Thanks for the ratings, are Dragon Gate shows worth buying?


Yes they are, especially because of the price. A note, the 7/2/06 show has no clips. These were full matches. Also, four of those matches were almost **** potential & it is worth it. Matches I can't wait when they get Dragon Gate shows that had Chris Bosh. I will be marking when I see him in Dragon Gate.

Here is another Puro DVD site:

http://df14.dot5hosting.com/~purodvds/

It's worth 5 bucks but they get the shows much faster. They already have KENTA/Bryan Danielson II. They also have Kevin Steen in Dragon Gate so I may get that soon.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok Guys need a little help. My b-day is in two days and am ordering roh dvds before the new year knockout ends on the 8th. so From my dad i already decided on manhattan mayhem, GBH 5 Night 2 and unified. Now i need 3 dvd suggestions for my mom. Can anyone help me with those three (the only one i can think of getting so far is joe vs kobashi)


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Joe vs. Kobashi, Dragon Gate Challenge or Better Than Our Best (flip a coin, both shows are equally awesome, I prefer DGC though), Ring Of Homicide. Those are three shows that should be in every ROH collection. A lot will argue that RoH is great but not one of the best, but I still think with the match variety and quality it's one of the better 2006 shows, and better overall shows for that matter.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

alright thanks Spartanlax


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Future Star said:


> Ok Guys need a little help. My b-day is in two days and am ordering roh dvds before the new year knockout ends on the 8th. so From my dad i already decided on manhattan mayhem, GBH 5 Night 2 and unified. Now i need 3 dvd suggestions for my mom. Can anyone help me with those three (the only one i can think of getting so far is joe vs kobashi)


-Supercard of Honor
-Dragon Gate Challenge
-Better Than Our Best

Possibly replace SOH or DGC with Ring of Homicide but definately get BOTB.

EDIT: If you've seen the Joe/Kobashi match there is really no reason to rush and get the show.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'd go with Mystery's suggestions of DGC, BTOB, and RoH, it is a fantastic order. I only suggested Joe vs Kobashi since you seemed interested in it and it is a great show with a phenomenal main event, but DGC, BTOB, and RoH are overall better. Although, Joe vs Kobashi is also a great show, so if you really want it, purchase it, because you won't be disappointed.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ What I think:

Better Than Our Best
Dragon Gate Challenge
Final Battle 2005


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> ^ What I think:
> 
> Better Than Our Best
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> *Final Battle 2005*


Meh. Much like Joe vs. Kobashi if you've seen the main event there is no reason to go out and buy the show immeadiately unless you want to really see Danielson/Marufuji.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Pretty much. The undercard was fine though, and I though Dragon/Maru was an excellent match.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> ^ Pretty much. The undercard was fine though, and I though Dragon/Maru was an excellent match.


Agreed. The double main event was great but just not enough for me to suggest it over SOH or ROH. However, it's not a show to be passed up. I'd probably wait until the next $10 DVD sale to pick it up.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

THE BITTER END

Oh boy, this ain't gonna be pretty.

Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Cross - Once again, Gabe gets mucho credit from me for booking the perfect opener, the crowd was totally into it and loved Cross's innovative dodgy stuff. Cross should be a great addition to the midcard and is a perfect showcase guy for the four ways. Daniels, as always, was great and showed why every night you can expect at least a good match from him. I don't care what anyone says, the man can tell a great story, DOES have charisma, and is constantly making newcomers look good. Very good match, and a great post match angle with the Kings that made them uber-heels, though the crowd was dead by their match anyway. ***

And then, it all goes downhill. Cornette comes out with Hagadorn, and books the now famous ridiculous rules for the FWH. This doesn't work for ROH crowds, none of them beleive those rules will actually stick. Konnan come out and they do the immigration argument, which means nothing to the majorly white, suburban, northeast crowd. It all leads to Hagadorn vs. Reyes, which was a squash but not the kind the crowd would have liked. *

BJ Whitmer vs. Colt Cabana vs. Pelle Primeu vs. Tank Toland - Funny four corner with Pelle being an absolute whipping boy, Colt being hilarious, and thats about it. Pelle pins Toland, who could be a great fit in Sweeney's stable. **1/4


Bryan Danielson and Jimmy Rave vs. Nigel McGuinness and Samoa Joe - Old school tag with Dragon and Rave doing the cheap heel tactics, before finally breaking down into the pairings of Rave vs. Nigel and Dragon vs. Joe. Eventually, Nigel pins Jimmy in an above average tag match, and Jimmy flips out after the match at a TP throwing fan. ***1/2

I believe it is at this point that they do the angle where Cornette gets fired. This was very Russoish, it was weird to try and blend kayfabe (Cornette as power figure) and shoot (Cary and Gabe as power figures). Cornette gets fired, all rules are original, yada yada yada.

Davey Richards and Delirious vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe - More tag action with more heels getting a lot of heat, which at this point is pissing the crowd off more than riling them up. Its the Briscoes, so its obviously good, but Davey and Delirious weren't really clicking (fist match together, I believe) and it was not as good as your average Briscoes match. ***1/4

Kings of Wrestling vs. Austin Aries and Roderick Strong - MORE tag matches with MORE heels doing MORE cheap heel tactics. And this can't hold a candle to the New York match. It started hot, but then degenerated into a very slow, uneventful match that while still pretty good, considering the talent involved, was a big letdown. I will note that at this point I despise the show, so I should probably watch this again to reaffirm my position. ***1/4

KENTA vs. Matt Sydal - Overhyped. Very good, but overhyped. I couldn't get into it at all, I never felt as if Matt had a chance, the only two nearfalls were at the very end and it was a squash. Matt's only glimmering hope was the rana at the end, and when I felt like it was gonna pick up, KENTA hit the knee for a nearfall and the G2S for the win. Sydal got his ass kicked, hit a rana, and lost. Much like the AJ-Sydal match from earlier this year, ya, it was good, but not THAT good. ***3/4

Homicide vs. Steve Corino - I am so conflicted by this match. It was supposed to be a brawl, and as that, it was great, about as good as Cide-Cabana IMO. But, for what was one of the most important matches in ROH history, Cide got 0 pop, the crowd wasn't into it, even though it was good. They did better in 2003, but this was still great. But the Konnan thing killed the crowd, no doubt about it. Stuff like Cide no selling Corino's finishers should have whipped the crowd into a frenzy, but instead they sat on their hands. It really would have been better to do this in NYC in 2007, or even main event Boston with this, put KENTA/Richards vs. Aries/Strong on in Philly. But hindsights 20/20, I geuss. I'll try and rate this on match quality, as a brawl, but it could have been so much better ****

I didn't like this one bit. The match quality is pretty good, if unspectacular. But the angles suck, its extremely repititious, and just didn't entertain me. Only buy for the main or if your a Sydal fanatic, otherwise avoid.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Left feedback on the ROH board - I completely agree on KENTA/Sydal.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I finally got Manhattan Mayhem in the mail today. Here's some ratings:

*Manhattan Mayhem*
Izzy/Deranged vs. Azrieal/Dixie - ***
Cabana/McGuinness - ***
Gibson/Tiger - ***3/4
Whitmer/Jacobs vs. Strong/Evans - ****1/4
Joe/Lethal - ****
Punk/Rave - ***1/2
Aries/Shelley - ****
Joe/Lethal vs. Rotts - ***3/4

Best ROH show ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Pro Wrestling NOAH 1/22/2006*

Kentaro Shiga & Mitsuo Momota vs. Kishin Kawabata & Haruka Eigen: DUD (After 5 minutes, I just skip it).

Takuma Sano, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Dakota vs. Akitoshi Saito, Masao Inoue & Tsutomu Hirayanagi: **

Yoshinari Ogawa & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Tamon Honda & Daisuke Ikeda: **

Scorpio, Minoru Suzuki & SUWA vs. Takeshi Morishima, Mohammed Yone & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi: ***1/4

Mitsuharu Misawa, Takashi Sugiura & Mushiking Terry vs. Kensuke Sasaki, Katsuhiko Nakajima & Mushiking Joker: ***3/4

Takeshi Rikio & Akebono vs. Kenta Kobashi & Junji Izumida: ***1/4

KENTA vs. Naomichi Marufuji: ****1/4

Jun Akiyama vs. Akira Taue: ***3/4


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> THE BITTER END
> 
> Oh boy, this ain't gonna be pretty.
> 
> Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Cross - Once again, Gabe gets mucho credit from me for booking the perfect opener, the crowd was totally into it and loved Cross's innovative dodgy stuff. Cross should be a great addition to the midcard and is a perfect showcase guy for the four ways. Daniels, as always, was great and showed why every night you can expect at least a good match from him. I don't care what anyone says, the man can tell a great story, DOES have charisma, and is constantly making newcomers look good. Very good match, and a great post match angle with the Kings that made them uber-heels, though the crowd was dead by their match anyway. ***
> 
> And then, it all goes downhill. Cornette comes out with Hagadorn, and books the now famous ridiculous rules for the FWH. This doesn't work for ROH crowds, none of them beleive those rules will actually stick. Konnan come out and they do the immigration argument, which means nothing to the majorly white, suburban, northeast crowd. It all leads to Hagadorn vs. Reyes, which was a squash but not the kind the crowd would have liked. *
> 
> BJ Whitmer vs. Colt Cabana vs. Pelle Primeu vs. Tank Toland - Funny four corner with Pelle being an absolute whipping boy, Colt being hilarious, and thats about it. Pelle pins Toland, who could be a great fit in Sweeney's stable. **1/4
> 
> 
> Bryan Danielson and Jimmy Rave vs. Nigel McGuinness and Samoa Joe - Old school tag with Dragon and Rave doing the cheap heel tactics, before finally breaking down into the pairings of Rave vs. Nigel and Dragon vs. Joe. Eventually, Nigel pins Jimmy in an above average tag match, and Jimmy flips out after the match at a TP throwing fan. ***1/2
> 
> I believe it is at this point that they do the angle where Cornette gets fired. This was very Russoish, it was weird to try and blend kayfabe (Cornette as power figure) and shoot (Cary and Gabe as power figures). Cornette gets fired, all rules are original, yada yada yada.
> 
> Davey Richards and Delirious vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe - More tag action with more heels getting a lot of heat, which at this point is pissing the crowd off more than riling them up. Its the Briscoes, so its obviously good, but Davey and Delirious weren't really clicking (fist match together, I believe) and it was not as good as your average Briscoes match. ***1/4
> 
> Kings of Wrestling vs. Austin Aries and Roderick Strong - MORE tag matches with MORE heels doing MORE cheap heel tactics. And this can't hold a candle to the New York match. It started hot, but then degenerated into a very slow, uneventful match that while still pretty good, considering the talent involved, was a big letdown. I will note that at this point I despise the show, so I should probably watch this again to reaffirm my position. ***1/4
> 
> KENTA vs. Matt Sydal - Overhyped. Very good, but overhyped. I couldn't get into it at all, I never felt as if Matt had a chance, the only two nearfalls were at the very end and it was a squash. Matt's only glimmering hope was the rana at the end, and when I felt like it was gonna pick up, KENTA hit the knee for a nearfall and the G2S for the win. Sydal got his ass kicked, hit a rana, and lost. Much like the AJ-Sydal match from earlier this year, ya, it was good, but not THAT good. ***3/4
> 
> Homicide vs. Steve Corino - I am so conflicted by this match. It was supposed to be a brawl, and as that, it was great, about as good as Cide-Cabana IMO. But, for what was one of the most important matches in ROH history, Cide got 0 pop, the crowd wasn't into it, even though it was good. They did better in 2003, but this was still great. But the Konnan thing killed the crowd, no doubt about it. Stuff like Cide no selling Corino's finishers should have whipped the crowd into a frenzy, but instead they sat on their hands. It really would have been better to do this in NYC in 2007, or even main event Boston with this, put KENTA/Richards vs. Aries/Strong on in Philly. But hindsights 20/20, I geuss. I'll try and rate this on match quality, as a brawl, but it could have been so much better ****
> 
> I didn't like this one bit. The match quality is pretty good, if unspectacular. But the angles suck, its extremely repititious, and just didn't entertain me. Only buy for the main or if your a Sydal fanatic, otherwise avoid.


Wait...what!?!?! You rate half the show over *** and say avoid the show? Are you on drugs or something?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Wait...what!?!?! You rate half the show over *** and say avoid the show? Are you on drugs or something?


It's because of the repitition, I did the same thing with Suffocation. ROH matches tend to follow a similar formula, but most of the time it's varied enough that each match seems new, different, and interesting. On Suffocation for example, despite some really solid matches, three seperate matches followed almost the exact same formula. After watching Shingo vs. Jimmy Rave and then watching Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli, it was like the same match with different wrestlers, felt like I had seen Aries/Castagnoli already (since Shingo/Rave is earlier on the card).

Although, I also said I enjoyed Suffocation overall because of the good matches, so I'm not sure if 'hate the show, avoid it' is the best advice just because of really poor angles. MrPaiMei, do you think you were a bit harsh with the last statement, since you can skip the angles and stuff, or was it really well-deserved?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> It's because of the repitition, I did the same thing with Suffocation. ROH matches tend to follow a similar formula, but most of the time it's varied enough that each match seems new, different, and interesting. On Suffocation for example, despite some really solid matches, three seperate matches followed almost the exact same formula. After watching Shingo vs. Jimmy Rave and then watching Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli, it was like the same match with different wrestlers, felt like I had seen Aries/Castagnoli already (since Shingo/Rave is earlier on the card).
> 
> Although, I also said I enjoyed Suffocation overall because of the good matches, so I'm not sure if 'hate the show, avoid it' is the best advice just because of really poor angles. MrPaiMei, do you think you were a bit harsh with the last statement, since you can skip the angles and stuff, or was it really well-deserved?


I didn't find The Bitter End that repetitive. Sure, 3 tag matches in a row can be labeled at reptitive but they really didn't follow the same formula. 

Now, the whole Cornette/Konnan thing did suck but I wouldn't say avoid it solely based on that. Like you said you can just skip those segments and still enjoy the show awhole lot. Segments aside the show was really enjoyable and shouldn't be completely ignored.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> It's because of the repitition, I did the same thing with Suffocation. ROH matches tend to follow a similar formula, but most of the time it's varied enough that each match seems new, different, and interesting. On Suffocation for example, despite some really solid matches, three seperate matches followed almost the exact same formula. After watching Shingo vs. Jimmy Rave and then watching Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli, it was like the same match with different wrestlers, felt like I had seen Aries/Castagnoli already (since Shingo/Rave is earlier on the card).
> 
> Although, I also said I enjoyed Suffocation overall because of the good matches, so I'm not sure if 'hate the show, avoid it' is the best advice just because of really poor angles. MrPaiMei, do you think you were a bit harsh with the last statement, since you can skip the angles and stuff, or was it really well-deserved?



Dude, I felt it absolutly ruined the show. I tend to watch my shows straight up 3 hours in a row (gives me something to do while my friends have bball practice) so I can see if I'm more affected by it than someone who just watches some matches here and there. But here's my major beef. the crowd was TOTALLY into Cross-Daniels. Then they were absolutly dead. you have a Dragon-Joe staredown... to a dead crowd. Think about that. And then Homicide, who came out to a sizeable pop earlier, and who came out to the biggest ROH pop in history in the same building a few months earlier, comes out to silence FOR THE END OF THE STEVE CORINO FEUD, a match FOUR YEARS in the making. Yes, it probably has more *** matches than the average ROH show, but the average ROH show also has one match that was better than Cide-Corino, my MOTN, and most shows have two that are better. Plus the show staright up is bad to watch. Its not fun at all. No excitement, no varied styles, nothing. While HRB may have had a few less *** matches, it was much more entertaining, had a match in the main that blew away Cide-Corino, had a title match that was on equal level with it, and the six man was just as good as the acclaimed KENTA-Sydal. And that show had a crowd that was into everything. The Konnan thing was fucking stupid and as far as I'm concerned, it ruined a show with good potential.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> Dude, I felt it absolutly ruined the show. I tend to watch my shows straight up 3 hours in a row (gives me something to do while my friends have bball practice) so I can see if I'm more affected by it than someone who just watches some matches here and there. But here's my major beef. the crowd was TOTALLY into Cross-Daniels. Then they were absolutly dead. you have a Dragon-Joe staredown... to a dead crowd. Think about that. And then Homicide, who came out to a sizeable pop earlier, and who came out to the biggest ROH pop in history in the same building a few months earlier, comes out to silence FOR THE END OF THE STEVE CORINO FEUD, a match FOUR YEARS in the making. Yes, it probably has more *** matches than the average ROH show, but the average ROH show also has one match that was better than Cide-Corino, my MOTN, and most shows have two that are better. Plus the show staright up is bad to watch. Its not fun at all. No excitement, no varied styles, nothing. While HRB may have had a few less *** matches, it was much more entertaining, had a match in the main that blew away Cide-Corino, had a title match that was on equal level with it, and the six man was just as good as the acclaimed KENTA-Sydal. And that show had a crowd that was into everything. The Konnan thing was fucking stupid and as far as I'm concerned, it ruined a show with good potential.


I warned folks of an awful crowd but I don't think people shouldn't buy the show solely based on a crowd. I mean if everyone bought a show based on it's crowd half the ROH shows wouldn't sell nearly as much as they do. Now, a crowd is an important part of a show but I don't think it makes or breaks a show.

Also, I agree that the Konnan/Cornette segments sucked but by no means did they ruin the show. Simple solution is skip the segments and watch the highly enjoyable matches.

When it comes down to it minus the bad Konnan/Cornette segments (which are easily skippable) and the less than good crowd the show was very solid and deserves a look. The amount of feud progression was tremendous and the matches were really fun to watch.

Finally, a show shouldn't be bought solely based on a good/bad crowd or good/bad segments. In my opinion, a show should be bought based on its match quality. Having a good crowd and segments is just an added bonus. This show deserves look based on its match quality as stated above.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Dude, were kinda saying the same thing here. My basic beef is that when I watched it straight through, I did not enjoy it at all because of the booking style and stupid segments. if you buy it and watch Cide-Corino and joe/Nigel-Dragon//Rave one day, Daveylirious-Briscoes and Cross-Daniels the next, etc. you'll like it a hell of a lot more than me. But thats not how I roll, so I don't like it.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sorry to interrupt the intense dicussion here, but I have a question.  I have Delirious/AmDrag & Homicide/Necro from ROHomicide on a DVD-R. I haven't seen anything from Weekend of Champions Night 2. Is everything else from ROHomicide good enough to buy or should I get WOC N2, which I haven't seen anything??


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'd suggest WOCN2, especially if you haven't seen Dragon-Nigel, its an awesome match.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Sorry to interrupt the intense dicussion here, but I have a question.  I have Delirious/AmDrag & Homicide/Necro from ROHomicide on a DVD-R. I haven't seen anything from Weekend of Champions Night 2. Is everything else from ROHomicide good enough to buy or should I get WOC N2, which I haven't seen anything??


Well, no, there's nothing left worth buying the DVD for, but you have to get your hands on Kikitaro/Cabana and McGuinness/Lethal, the first is really, really funny (funniest match in ROH for 2006) and McGuinness/Lethal is a reeeally good pure rules match. There's also a solid tag title match, but it's far surpassed at Unified. Buy WOCN2, and download the other matches if you can.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Alright, thanks. My final order for this weekend is Dethroned (hopefully if it comes out), Nowhere To Run, WOC Night 2, & Final Battle 2005.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

That's a diesel order, but I will warn you its extremely possible FB2005 and NTR will be in the next $10 sale, so you can save some cash there. The last one is the first I can remember that didn't have NTR, and the last one was the first to have FB2005.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> That's a diesel order, but I will warn you its extremely possible FB2005 and NTR will be in the next $10 sale, so you can save some cash there. The last one is the first I can remember that didn't have NTR, and the last one was the first to have FB2005.


Well, my b-day is the 15th so I'm not paying a dime for these.  Anyway, I think with my money in the next $10 sale I'll pick up Vendetta & another '05 show.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ah, Nice call. For $10, some overlooked shows are The Final Showdown, Stalemate, any Summer of Punk shows, and Dragon Gate Invasion. None are awesome by any means, except maybe the SoP shows, but FS has a very good cage match, Stalemate has two great main events that are pretty important historically, and DGI has the best Gibson defense, though thats not saying much.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anybody seen Wrestle Rave '03 & ROH Gold? I want to know how was it even tho it will never be sold again.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Has anybody seen Wrestle Rave '03 & ROH Gold? I want to know how was it even tho it will never be sold again.


If you hurry you can pick up Wrestlerave '03 on eBay for roughly $70 and Gold can be found on Highspots. Anyways, I don't own either show but my cousins do and they were pretty good shows. I'd probably give the slight edge to WR '03 but both were very fun shows to watch. Hopefully Gabe gets them back in-stock because I'd love to own them especially WR '03.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Has anybody seen Wrestle Rave '03 & ROH Gold? I want to know how was it even tho it will never be sold again.


For some reason, I've upped three matches from Wrestlerave and I've never watched them. Weird. If you want them, just PM me. And BTW, you can buy ROH Gold on highspots.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've been looking for a copy of ROH Gold for a while now and I was planning to ask about it myself, good to hear it's available on Highspots.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've got some time on my hand so I'll go ahead and list the sold out shows available of Highspots.

-New Frontiers
-Round Robin Challenge III
-Tradition Continues
-Wrath of the Racket
-ROH: Gold
-Do or Die
-Final Battle 2003


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> I've got some time on my hand so I'll go ahead and list the sold out shows available of Highspots.
> 
> -New Frontiers
> -Round Robin Challenge III
> -Tradition Continues
> -Wrath of the Racket
> -ROH: Gold
> -Do or Die
> -Final Battle 2003


I actually am awaiting the arrival of New Frontiers & will sometime in the future pick up Final Battle 2003.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sadly GOLD is the only ROH show I want (that I don't already have) on Highspots but I may wait until I see something else on there I'll want to order it.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thx mystery. Does anybody know what's on ROH Gold because it doesn't say.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Thx mystery. Does anybody know what's on ROH Gold because it doesn't say.


Homicide vs. C.M. Punk

Matt Sydal w/Daizee Haze vs. Trent Acid

Special K vs. Delirious & Jimmy Jacobs

Carnage Crew vs. Maff & Whitmer

Jay Lethal vs. Chad Collyer

Nigel vs. Stryker vs. Strong vs. Josh Daniels

ROH Title
Joe vs. Rocky Romero

Team Steamboat vs. GN
Team Steamboat = CM Punk, Ace Steel & Jimmy Jacobs w/Ricky Steamboat & Tracy Brooks.. 
Generation Next = Alex Shelley, Austin Aries & Jack Evans


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROH GOLD - 10.15.2004

Homicide vs CM Punk
Trent Acid vs Matt Sydal
Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious vs Angel Dust & Dixie
Jay Lethal vs Chad Collyer
Maff & Whitmer vs Carnage Crew
Nigel McGuinness vs Matt Stryker vs Josh Daniels vs Roderick Strong
Samoa Joe vs Rocky Romero
CM Punk, Ace Steel, Jimmy Jacobs vs Austin Aries, Alex Shelly & Jack Evans

Edit: beat to it lol


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> ROH GOLD - 10.15.2004
> 
> Homicide vs CM Punk
> Trent Acid vs Matt Sydal
> Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious vs Angel Dust & Dixie
> Jay Lethal vs Chad Collyer
> Maff & Whitmer vs Carnage Crew
> Nigel McGuinness vs Matt Stryker vs Josh Daniels vs Roderick Strong
> Samoa Joe vs Rocky Romero
> CM Punk, Ace Steel, Jimmy Jacobs vs Austin Aries, Alex Shelly & Jack Evans
> 
> Edit: beat to it lol


Homicide + CM Punk + Never seeing them go one on one with each other in ROH = must have.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If you want to see Homicide and Punk go at it I'd recommend the Declarations: Best of CM Punk from FIP as they have multiple matches on that DVD, one of which was a wildly entertaining Falls count anywhere (and I mean anywhere)match. I actually want GOLD for the 6 man main event and Joe/Romero is supposed to be a good match, and everyone knows I mark for Romero .


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> If you want to see Homicide and Punk go at it I'd recommend the Declarations: Best of CM Punk from FIP as they have multiple matches on that DVD, one of which was a wildly entertaining Falls count anywhere (and I mean anywhere)match. I actually want GOLD for the 6 man main event and Joe/Romero is supposed to be a good match, and everyone knows I mark for Romero .


Opps, I forgot about Homicide vs. CM Punk in the Falls Count Anywhere match. That match was crazy lol. YOU ARE A WHORE! LMAO!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just curious, anyone have any thought's or recommendations on the 2004 & 2006 Super 8 Tournaments?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well, I just found my Round Robin Challenge DVD (why do my family move everything I own?) and watched the matches I wanted to at the moment, and here are my ratings:

Christoher Daniels vs. American Dragon- ***3/4
James Maritado (Little Guido) vs. Xavier- ***1/4
Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels- ***1/2
Spanky vs. Jay Briscoe- ***3/4
American Dragon vs. Low Ki- ****1/4

I haven't even finished the DVD and I'm declaring this a must-own. The matches are all awesome, everyone going balls out to impress the fans. The video/sound quality can get a bit annoying, it's not bad but every now and then you'll hear a buzzing sound or the screen flickers, but it's just minor, few second annoyances. Buy this DVD when you can!


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I agree Spartan Round Robin Challenge was the best full show of 02 IMO. They had a couple of great matches in 2002 but this show stood out the most and set the trend for what ROH would turn out to be in the later years with consistent good matches on one card.

Edit - Spartan do you have the Matwars or takedown masters version of the DVD?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Just curious, anyone have any thought's or recommendations on the 2004 & 2006 Super 8 Tournaments?


I did a review on the 2006 Super 8 Tourney & it was a good show. Charlie Haas on this one really haven't got out of the WWE style while he was on the indy circuit but still had pretty good matches with Xavier, Josh Daniels, & Davey Richards. Speaking of Richards, he had one best matches on the show against Scott Lost & Milano Collection AT. Milano Collection AT was the most charmastic wrestler in the tourney & everybody was on his side even tho was a heel. He made Bryan Logan look so good their match. If you do buy it, skip the ECWA Summit Royal Rumble. The crowd even chanted "This is Awful". Their was no rhythm at all. Low Ki was involved in the Rumble but he was aruging with some old guy he kept coming in the Rumble with different gimmicks & then challenged him in a match on the next show. I was kind of upset that Danny Daniels couldn't make it to the tourney but anyways it was a good show but their was way better tourneys of 2006 (TPI, BOLA, Peterson Cup).


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just Ordered From Highspots:

ROH Generation Now (believe it or not I don't have that show :no
ROH Gold (Joe vs Romero, Gen Next vs Team Steamboat)
PWG Card Subject to Change (Super Dragon vs Homicide )
Ric Flair Collection (Wooooooooo)


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Just Ordered From Highspots:
> 
> ROH Generation Now (believe it or not I don't have that show :no
> ROH Gold (Joe vs Romero, Gen Next vs Team Steamboat)
> PWG Card Subject to Change (*Super Dragon vs Homicide *)
> Ric Flair Collection (Wooooooooo)



I've seen that, it wasn't that good (or not worth buying the show for IMO)


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Just Ordered From Highspots:
> 
> ROH Generation Now (believe it or not I don't have that show :no
> ROH Gold (Joe vs Romero, Gen Next vs Team Steamboat)
> PWG Card Subject to Change (Super Dragon vs Homicide )
> Ric Flair Collection (Wooooooooo)


Card Subject to Change, good show but I bet you might like the second one more:agree:

Homicide vs Dragon was good but I felt it could have been better and left a bit to be desired. But solid nonetheless. 

Excalibur/Supa Badd/Top Gun vs Ronin/Ballard Bros-**1/2(12:48)
Colt Cabana vs Tony Stradlin-**3/4(10:41)
B-Boy vs Human Tornado-***(11:15)
#1 Contenders Match-Scorpio Sky/Quicksilver vs Rocky Romero/Ricky Reyes-**3/4(8:19)(If longer it would have reached ***)
Bryan Danielson vs Chris Hero-***3/4(25:16) *MOTN*
*PWG Tag Titles*-Chris Bosh/Scott Lost vs Myster Team-***1/2(11:48)
*PWG Heavyweight Title*-Super Dragon vs Homicide-***2/3

That is just on one look but those ratings stand pretty well, just thought I help you out


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've heard negative things about it but the show actually has a pretty good card so i'm not too worried about if the main event isn't up to caliber (I don't expect alot out of Super Dragon other than stiffness anyways). Just something I wanted to see.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I've heard negative things about it but the show actually has a pretty good card so i'm not too worried about if the main event isn't up to caliber (I don't expect alot out of Super Dragon other than stiffness anyways). Just something I wanted to see.


oh I know, same here. People said it was dissapointing before I got it, but I still did, stiffness wise, yeah it was a good fight:agree:


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

After downloading Dragon/Homicide & Hero/Danielson, I really not interested in buying that show. It's was too bad that Homicide didn't come back to an PWG event until BOLA 2006 Night One & Two.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

To all NOAH and Puroresu fans or anyone interested:

I'm giving Very High Recommendation to the NOAH Departure 2004 show (7-18-2004)

The first half of the card is sort of lackluster (aside from a great effort by Ricky Marvin nothing much stands out) which is somewhat to be expected from a NOAH show.

1. Mitsuo Momota vs Haruka Eigen
2. Tamon Honda/Jun Izumida/Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs Masao Inoue/Kishin Kawabata/Masashi Aoyagi
3. Mike Modest/Donovan Morgan vs Ricky Marvin/Kotaro Suzuki
4. Scorpio/Richard Slinger vs Akitoshi Saito/Mokoto Hashi
5. Akira Taue/Takuma Sano vs Daisuke Ikeda/Mohammad Yone
(this is when the show picks up big time)
6. GHC Jr Tag Title Match: KENTA/Naomichi Marufuji (c) vs Takeshi Suigura/Kendo Kashin
7. GHC Jr Heavyweight Title Match: Jushin Thunder Liger (c) vs Yoshinobu Kanemaru (yes you read that right, Liger)
8. IWGP Tag Team Titles: Yoshihiro Takayama/Minoru Suzuki (c) vs Takeshi RIKIOH/Takeshi Morishima (Wild II)
9. GHC Tag Team Titles: Mitsuharu Misawa/Yoshinari Ogawa (c) vs Keiji Mutoh/Taiyo Kea
(and to top it all off, what some conciter to be a ***** match and one of the greatest NOAH matches in history)
10. GHC Heavyweight Title: Kenta Kobashi (c) vs Jun Akiyama

Awesome show and while it isn't the most solid NOAH show i've seen (that would be NOAH Destiny 7-18-2005) it was the most enjoyable due to the awesome 2nd half. And as an added bonus it even features AJPW, NJPW and NOAH talents.

This show can be found a IPV for $8.99 as NOAH 7-10-2004


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just wondering if anyone can give me show names for the following matches. If you know of more than one event they wrestled at just name them and I'll try to work it out. 

CM Punk vs. Terry Funk
CM Punk vs. Raven- Dog Collar Match
Steel Cage Match- Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe
Scramble Cage Melee
Paul London vs. Spanky
Mark Briscoe vs. Alex Shelley
Four way comedy match 
Colt Cabana vs. Nigel McGuiness
CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal
CM Punk vs. Alex Shelley
Samao Joe vs. Low Ki- Joe’s debut
Low Ki vs. AJ Styles
James Gibson vs. Spanky
CM Punk vs. Raven- House Of Fun Cage Match
Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson
Austin Aries vs. Colt Cabana- Steel Cage Match
AJ Styles vs. Paul London
AJ Styles/Amazing Red vs. The Briscoes
Alex Shelley vs. Hydro
Chris Sabin vs. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe
CM Punk vs. AJ Styles
CM Punk vs. Rave vs. Daniels vs. Kazarian
CM Punk vs. Spanky
Daniels/Raven vs. CM Punk/Colt Cabana
Eddie Guerrero vs. Low Ki
Generation Next vs. Blood Generation
Homicide vs. Chris Sabin
Irish Airbourne vs. Spud/Jay Fury
Paul London vs. Amazing Red
2002- Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe
Paul london vs. Michael Shane
Tag Team Scramble Cage Match

Thanks in advance for help. I know it's a rather odd request but I'm trying to sort some files out.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> Just wondering if anyone can give me show names for the following matches. If you know of more than one event they wrestled at just name them and I'll try to work it out.


I'll help with what I can:

CM Punk vs. Terry Funk (Glory By Honor II)
CM Punk vs. Raven- Dog Collar Match (Death Before Dishonor)
Steel Cage Match- Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe (At Our Best)
Scramble Cage Melee (Scamble Cage Melee or maybe you mean the Main Event Spectacles match)
Paul London vs. Spanky (Road to the Title)
Mark Briscoe vs. Alex Shelley (not sure)
Four way comedy match (Final Showdown if you mean with Evans vs Joe vs Kikutaro vs Delirious)
Colt Cabana vs. Nigel McGuiness (3rd Anniversary pt 2, Manhattan Mayhem, Nowhere to Run, Escape from NY, Night of the Grudges II)
CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal (Survival of the Fittest, Sign of Dishonor)
CM Punk vs. Alex Shelley (3rd Anniversary pt 2?)
Samao Joe vs. Low Ki- Joe’s debut (Glory by Honor)
Low Ki vs. AJ Styles (Night of Appreciation, Honor invades Boston)
James Gibson vs. Spanky (3rd Anniversary pt 2, Night of the Grudges II)
CM Punk vs. Raven- House Of Fun Cage Match
Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson (One Year Anniversary, Midnight Express Reunion best encounter IMO, Fight of the Century, Irresistable Forces)
Austin Aries vs. Colt Cabana- Steel Cage Match (3rd Anniversary pt 1)
AJ Styles vs. Paul London (Night of the Grudges 1)
AJ Styles/Amazing Red vs. The Briscoes (Death Before Dishonor and 2 times prior)
Alex Shelley vs. Hydro (Generation Nest)
Chris Sabin vs. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe (Beating the Odds?)
CM Punk vs. AJ Styles (2nd Anniversary, At Our Best)
CM Punk vs. Rave vs. Daniels vs. Kazarian (Do or Die)
CM Punk vs. Spanky (3rd Anniversary pt 1)
Daniels/Raven vs. CM Punk/Colt Cabana (Wrestlerave 03?)
Eddie Guerrero vs. Low Ki
Generation Next vs. Blood Generation (Supercard of Honor)
Homicide vs. Chris Sabin (Wrath of the Racket)
Irish Airbourne vs. Spud/Jay Fury
Paul London vs. Amazing Red (Round Robin Challenge II)
2002- Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe (Honor Invades Boston)
Paul london vs. Michael Shane (Unscripted, All Star Extravaganza)
Tag Team Scramble Cage Match (Main Event Spectacles)

You do realize knowing this makes me the true Professional Wrestling master


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

haha, just filling in some loose spaces, I worked out about 100 more on my massive list. 

Thanks alot for the help, repped.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just how good is the Liger/Kanemaru match McQueen? I mark for both guys and would really like to see the match.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Low Ki-Eddie was not ROH, IA-Spud/Fury was Weekend of Champs NightOne, and I think the House of Fun cage match was Beating the Odds.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROH just sold out its first 2006 show. Believe it or not it's not one of the big shows of the year. They sold out Throwdown... Wow.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> ROH just sold out its first 2006 show. Believe it or not it's not one of the big shows of the year. They sold out Throwdown... Wow.


Unscripted II was sold out a few weeks ago and I think the 100th Show was sold out at some point. However, it is odd that something like BTOB or GBH V Night 2 haven't sold out.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> ROH just sold out its first 2006 show. Believe it or not it's not one of the big shows of the year. They sold out Throwdown... Wow.



Unscripted II was sold out as while ago


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Oh, well never mind then. Not their first '06 show sould out.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Its not THAT odd. You gotta figure theres tons of copies made of those, they expect huge sales. Its the shows they make less copies of that are gonna sell out. Thats why Joe vs. Punk II is always on the website and ROH Gold is sold out.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How was 1PW Know Your Enemy Night 2?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



that's cool said:


> Just how good is the Liger/Kanemaru match McQueen? I mark for both guys and would really like to see the match.


I would put it at about ****1/4 or ****1/2, I thought it was the 2nd best match of the night behind Kobashi/Akiyama. Kanemaru is one hell of a Jr. Heavyweight wrestler and a lot of people seem to want to overlook him in favor of bigger names like KENTA, but I have yet to see a subpar match out of Kanemaru and this is probably the best i've seen out of him.

1PW Know Your Enemy Night 2 was a pretty good show, but the British Cruiserweight Open 6 Man, Styles/Daniels vs Team SHAG (ROH needs to bring in Burridge), the Tournament Finals and especially Williams vs Storm are all great matches, the rest is alright.

Funny note is one the back of the Night 2 a Collyer vs Reyes and the Iceman/Herman confrontation are on night one cause of some sort of screw up so don't expect to see either of those.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I would put it at about ****1/4 or ****1/2, I thought it was the 2nd best match of the night behind Kobashi/Akiyama. Kanemaru is one hell of a Jr. Heavyweight wrestler and a lot of people seem to want to overlook him in favor of bigger names like KENTA, but I have yet to see a subpar match out of Kanemaru and this is probably the best i've seen out of him.


I'd agree with your thoughts on Kanemaru completely. He is not only one of the most underrated juniors, but I would say he is one of the most overlooked wrestlers of the last five years or so. Have you seen his match against KENTA from the Destiny show or his match agains Low-Ki, they show just how great he is.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*ROH New Frontiers*
Embassy/Rinauro & Generico - ***
Loc/Cheech - *3/4
Homicide/Kevin Steen - **3/4
Whitmer & Jacobs/Dunn & Marcos - ***1/2
Strong/Shelley - ***3/4
Hagadorn/Andrews/Masked Superstar - *
Punk & Cabana/McGuinness & Collyer - **1/4
Joe/Gibson - ****
Aries/Spanky - ****​


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What are some of Mike Quakenbush's best matches? He has impressed me at all of the TPI's.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> What are some of Mike Quakenbush's best matches? He has impressed me at all of the TPI's.


Smartmarkvideo has several Best of Mike Quakenbush available. You might want to try those.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



that's cool said:


> I'd agree with your thoughts on Kanemaru completely. He is not only one of the most underrated juniors, but I would say he is one of the most overlooked wrestlers of the last five years or so. Have you seen his match against KENTA from the Destiny show or his match agains Low-Ki, they show just how great he is.


I've seen the Destiny 2005 show and yeah that was a great match up against KENTA, but what show was the match against Low Ki at?


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I've seen the Destiny 2005 show and yeah that was a great match up against KENTA, but what show was the match against Low Ki at?


I'm not completely sure but I think it may have been around 9/10/04.

By the way your sig is pretty hilarious.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Smartmarkvideo has several Best of Mike Quakenbush available. You might want to try those.


I'm not a fan of Best of's but I might go check it out.

Thanks


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok I ordered my ROH shows last tuesday and since there is no mail on sundays plus monday was a holiday do you guys think that is why they haven't gotten them yet? By this tuesday it will be 2 weeks before I get them. Last time I oreder from ROH.com they came in a week.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've never had problems with ROH as far as deliveries are concerned but you could always email them and ask if you think there is a problem bud. Two weeks is a long time for them to deliver.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I've never had problems with ROH as far as deliveries are concerned but you could always email them and ask if you think there is a problem bud. Two weeks is a long time for them to deliver.


well today I am not too worried since its sunday but if they don't come tomorrow then I will most likely send one to them. I just hope they come, I spent all my money on it


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> well today I am not too worried since its sunday but if they don't come tomorrow then I will most likely send one to them. I just hope they come, I spent all my money on it



there very good with dealing with problems i had one dvd missing from an order last month and they just sent another copy no problems at all so you won't lose your money


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Platt said:


> there very good with dealing with problems i had one dvd missing from an order last month and they just sent another copy no problems at all so you won't lose your money


well thats good to hear, I am not too worried yet, I bet the mail is just backed up right now. Also Hope I can get them tomorrow. I can't believe the highspots stuff came first.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

just downloaded and watched KENTA / Richards VS Aries / Strong from Honor Reclaims Boston, and i wasnt that impressed.

The match was good and everything, but i guess i was expecting a MOTY caliber type match. Dont know why, just was. Probably because people talked it up on the ROH boards, and there is a good level of talent in the match. KENTA especially looked really good though.

I have it pegged at around ***1/2


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got my ROH order in today, but there was a slight hitch...

I was given six dvds, the amount I ordered but one of them was not the dvd I ordered. It is an ROH dvd I already had. 

Are ROH cool with sorting stuff out like this, and should I e-mail them and tell them about it?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've never had a problem but i've heard others have had this happen and it sounds like they are pretty cool and will help you out if you notify them.


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah ROH are fantastic with orders....It's not so much a problem, just a slight annoyance..


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was just wondering, if the OVW DVD's when Heyman was booker, are any good (July 2005-April 2006) and which ones are the best.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROH are brlliant with order problems I remember when I ordered Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm and the DVD would crash after 8 minutes. I emailed ROH and within a few hours they replied saying that another copy is being shipped out straight away. 

Send them an email with your problem 

[email protected]


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah, I e-mailed ROH today to tell them about it and they were absoloutely superb about solving it. They e-mailed back within a few hours and told me they would ship me the dvd that I was meant to get.

So for anyone who's unsure about ordering anything from ROH. You will should no worries about ordering from them, they are extremely helpful and get your orders shipped quickly.

Great site....Great company.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Honestly, ROH scares me with their quick respones, it's like there's a guy just sitting at the computer refreshing the page for new e-mails and responding seconds later (a bit exaggerated, but still). I hate when people call ROH fans complete marks or 'bots' for the company, when really, it's not our fault. From the matches to the booking to the friggin' e-mail help service, everything is top notch. It's hard to say anything bad about them


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just bought the following from TNA's website, Unstoppable: Best of Samoa Joe, Bound For Glory 2006, Samoa Joe t-shirt, Kurt Angle t-shirt, and autographed pictures of Joe & Angle. All of that for mere $60.

http://www.nexternal.com/dns/Product407


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok out of these shows, which are the best from top to bottom....

How We Roll
Destiny
Chi-Town Struggle
Death Before Dishonor IV
War Of The Wire II
Generation Now
Time To Man Up
Fight Of The Century
Epic Encounter II

Thanks.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> ok out of these shows, which are the best from top to bottom....
> 
> How We Roll
> Destiny
> Chi-Town Struggle
> Death Before Dishonor IV
> War Of The Wire II
> Generation Now
> Time To Man Up
> Fight Of The Century
> Epic Encounter II
> 
> Thanks.


DBD4
FOTC
TTMU
Generation Now
EEII
Destiny
War Of The Wire II
Chi-Town Struggle
How We Roll


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> DBD4
> FOTC
> TTMU
> Generation Now
> EEII
> Destiny
> War Of The Wire II
> Chi-Town Struggle
> How We Roll


Thanks for the help dude

Now does anyone have any star ratings for DBD4 or FOTC?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Death Before Dishonor IV*
Seth Delay vs Delirious - **
Colt Cabana & Jay Lethal vs Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinauro - ** 1/2
The Briscoes vs Irish Airborne - *** 3/4
Davey Richards vs AJ Styles - ** 3/4
Pure Title: Nigel McGuinness vs Roderick Strong - ****
ROH Title: Bryan Danielson vs Sonjay Dutt - *** 1/4
Cage of Death - ***** 

*Fight of the Century*
Colt Cabana vs Sal Rinauro - **
Shane Hagadorn vs Bobby Dempsey - DUD
Nigel McGuinness vs Chris Daniels vs Jay Lethal vs Claudio Castignoli - ***
ROH Tag Titles Ultimate Endurance:
Austin Aries/Roderick Strong vs The Briscoes vs Irish Airborne vs Jack Evans & Matt Sydal - *** 1/2
Homicide & BJ Whitmer vs Steve Corino & Adam Pearce - **
KENTA vs Davey Richards - *** 1/2
ROH World Title: Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe - **** 1/2


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> *Death Before Dishonor IV*
> Seth Delay vs Delirious - **
> Colt Cabana & Jay Lethal vs Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinauro - ** 1/2
> The Briscoes vs Irish Airborne - *** 3/4
> Davey Richards vs AJ Styles - ** 3/4
> Pure Title: Nigel McGuinness vs Roderick Strong - *** 1/2
> ROH Title: Bryan Danielson vs Sonjay Dutt - *** 1/4
> Cage of Death - ****
> 
> *Fight of the Century*
> Colt Cabana vs Sal Rinauro - **
> Shane Hagadorn vs Bobby Dempsey - DUD
> Nigel McGuinness vs Chris Daniels vs Jay Lethal vs Claudio Castignoli - ***
> ROH Tag Titles Ultimate Endurance:
> Austin Aries/Roderick Strong vs The Briscoes vs Irish Airborne vs Jack Evans & Matt Sydal - *** 1/2
> Homicide & BJ Whitmer vs Steve Corino & Adam Pearce - **
> KENTA vs Davey Richards - *** 1/2
> ROH World Title: Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe - **** 1/2


Thanks for these, but how come the Cide/Whitmer vs Pearce/Corino got **???


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It sucked and was sloppy and you could hardly tell what was going on half the time, one of those matches that would be fun to watch if your in the crowd but didn't come out well on DVD. That and I'm no fan of Corino's ringwork, quite possibly the most overrated worker ever (he is great with the crowd though).

Oh and throwing my 2 cents in, I thought Generation Now was the best show on the list Cide gave you (but I have not seen TTMU, How We Roll or Chi Town Struggle).


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> It sucked and was sloppy and you could hardly tell what was going on half the time, one of those matches that would be fun to watch if your in the crowd but didn't come out well on DVD. That and I'm no fan of Corino's ringwork, quite possibly the most overrated worker ever (he is great with the crowd though).
> 
> Oh and throwing my 2 cents in, I thought Generation Now was the best show on the list Cide gave you (but I have not seen TTMU, How We Roll or Chi Town Struggle).


Sloppy and it sucked damn. That is dissapointed to hear, other than that I bet the show it pretty good. Well I am a fan of corino though, so maybe I can enjoy it a bit more. 

Really Gen Now is the best, hummmm...thanks I will look more into that show then, I just remembered Nigel/Danielson II or III is on that show, most likely the most underrated match between the two since I don't heard much from it. Still thanks for the info my friend


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

YES! The 4 most recent PWG shows are available for pre-order. I'll be picking up all 4 this weekend for $40.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It was the worst match in the Danielson/McGuinness series but it was still a pretty good match (**** from me), but it was fun to see Christian Cage in ROH, and there was a fun opener between Claudio and Delirious. Generation Next's last match was really awesome and it was just a all around great card but nothing that was a MOTY canadate.

I just rewatched this last night after about 8 months but Final Battle 2003 is an excellent show as well, I'd rate every match in between *** to **** except one and that's only because Homicide gets legit KO'd halfway through (and still finished the match). I'd recommend that show if you plan to hit up another 10 dollar sale sometime soon.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hailsabin, just wanted to tell you that TTMU wasn't that good IMO. There were no matches over ***3/4. They ranged from **3/4 (Ultimate Endurance) to ***3/4 (KENTA/Davey vs. Briscoes). How many DVDs do you count on buying out of the ones on your list??


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> YES! The 4 most recent PWG shows are available for pre-order. I'll be picking up all 4 this weekend for $40.


Ok good, they were right. They said before the next show happens they would be able to order! I can't wait to get the show where Cape Fear wins the gold, and All Star Weekend 4 of course.



> It was the worst match in the Danielson/McGuinness series but it was still a pretty good match (**** from me), but it was fun to see Christian Cage in ROH, and there was a fun opener between Claudio and Delirious. Generation Next's last match was really awesome and it was just a all around great card but nothing that was a MOTY canadate.


Damn, only Nigel and Danielson can use the word "worst" and still get a **** match Yeah that is why I was looking at How We Roll, cause CC is in ROH, wanted to see how that was.

for JE187-well I am not going to order all, but maybe about 3 or 4 tops. Its also when I get some more money too, I just sometimes plan a bit ahead for my list.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I can't wait to get All-Star Weekend 4.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hailsabin the top 4 from your list are...

-Fight of the Century
-Epic Encounter II
-Generation Now
-War of the Wire II or Death Before Dishonor IV (Toss up)


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can I get some ratings for Weekend of Champions Night 2? And one other thing, how was Dissension?


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was just wondering if the new PWG DVD's that are about to be released are worth it.

I am seriously tempted to purchase them from highspots for $40...


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Weekend of Champions: Night Two*
Conrad Kennedy III & Colt Cabana vs Irish Airborne - **
Delirious vs Chris Sabin - *** 1/2
Six Man Mayhem:
Jimmy Yang vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Trik Davis vs Jay Fury vs Flash Flanigan vs Spud - ** 1/4
Samoa Joe vs Claudio Castignoli - ***
BJ Whitmer vs Super Dragon - *** 1/2
Christopher Daniels vs Matt Sydal - *** 1/2
Title vs Title: Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness - **** 3/4
ROH Tag Titles: Austin Aries/Roderick Strong vs Jimmy Rave/Alex Shelley - *** 3/4

I thought this was one of the best shows all year, and with the exception of the opener and the 6 man match every match was pretty good.

I haven't watched Dissention since the weekend I got it which was way back last march I believe, but the Main Event Styles/Danielson was really good (I liked the MES match more though). Also Low Ki vs Evans was a fun squash, Daniels and Sydal had a good match that was slightly ruined cause Daniels hurts his knee halfway through, and a pretty good Tag Title defense between Strong/Aries and Whitmer/Jacobs (and the beginning of a major fued in 2006). Pretty good show overall but it wasn't a show that really stuck in my memory like some of the more high profile shows of the year, but it wasn't a dissipointing show.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Hailsabin the top 4 from your list are...
> 
> -Fight of the Century
> -Epic Encounter II
> -Generation Now
> -War of the Wire II or Death Before Dishonor IV (Toss up)


ok so those are my best bet, got it. I will put those down as the best, thanks.

Just for the thought of it, does anyone have any star ratings for Hell Freezes Over? The title match is Hero vs Danielson and I love when those guys lock up and wondering if it was good.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Hell Freezes Over*
Austin Aries vs Ricky Reyes - ** 3/4 
Pure Title: Nigel McGuinness vs Tony Mamaluke - ** 3/4
Jimmy Rave & Alex Shelly vs Claudio Castignoli & Azrieal - ** 1/2
FIP Title 3-Way: Homicide vs Roderick Strong vs Bryan Danielson w/Dave Prazak - ***
Christopher Daniels vs Jay lethal - *** 1/4
Six Man Mayhem:
Jack Evans vs Trik Davis vs Sal Rinauro vs Kid Mikaze vs Jason Blade vs Adam Pearce - ** 1/4
Samoa Joe vs BJ Whitmer - *** (Stiff match!)
AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal - ****
ROH World Title: Bryan Danielson vs Chris Hero - **** 1/4

The Hero/Danielson match I thought was very good and the Styles/Sydal was a very exciting match so if you were to find those two matches to download you could skip this show, but it was still a pretty good show.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

McQueen, I share your exact thoughts on Weekend Of Champions Night 2 and almost exactly for Hell Freezes Over, but *** for the FIP match? It was basically just a bunch of clubbing strikes and chops for 10 minutes until Danielson got a pin, nothing special or 'good' at all. Fun, but not really good.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> *Hell Freezes Over*
> Austin Aries vs Ricky Reyes - ** 3/4
> Pure Title: Nigel McGuinness vs Tony Mamaluke - ** 3/4
> Jimmy Rave & Alex Shelly vs Claudio Castignoli & Azrieal - ** 1/2
> FIP Title 3-Way: Homicide vs Roderick Strong vs Bryan Danielson w/Dave Prazak - ***
> Christopher Daniels vs Jay lethal - *** 1/4
> Six Man Mayhem:
> Jack Evans vs Trik Davis vs Sal Rinauro vs Kid Mikaze vs Jason Blade vs Adam Pearce - ** 1/4
> Samoa Joe vs BJ Whitmer - *** (Stiff match!)
> AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal - ****
> ROH World Title: Bryan Danielson vs Chris Hero - **** 1/4


Oh yeah this is the show with Danielson winning the FIP gold, right. This show sounds good enought for me, the main event was the best, and that makes me happy. Whitmer vs Joe is stiff, awesome to hear. Looks like a stacked show IMO, I bet the 6 man mayhem is quite fun, but I know you don't like spot fests dude, but it does have a lot of young guys in it so I will have to check it out. Once again thanks for the info today

Could you tell me why Shelley/Rave vs Azrieal/Double C was only **1/2 stars?? On paper to me I would think it would be a good match up.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I saw the three way as added tension to the Strong/Danielson fued with Danielson basically interjecting himself into the match and stealing Strong's attempt at capturing the title. While what you say is somewhat true about it being a big brawl I thought it had purpose in the long run, but you make a fair arguement. It was a lot of fun to watch though 

I can't stand Azrieal, he bores the hell out of me for one thing, and that was a pretty basic cut and paste tag match, not bad, not good, just average. And yeah Joe knocks Whitmer out at the end of their match, pretty brutal stuff.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I saw the three way as added tension to the Strong/Danielson fued with Danielson basically interjecting himself into the match and stealing Strong's attempt at capturing the title. While what you say is somewhat true about it being a big brawl I thought it had purpose in the long run, but you make a fair arguement. It was a lot of fun to watch though
> 
> I can't stand Azrieal, he bores the hell out of me for one thing, and that was a pretty basic cut and paste tag match, not bad, not good, just average. And yeah Joe knocks Whitmer out at the end of their match, pretty brutal stuff.


well ok, I guess it just looks better than it was then. I like Azrieal, from what I have seen, he could have been a breakout star in ROH, but yeah I like how they brought up Hagadorn and Pelle instead. Joe KO'ed him, ouch, this show might be one to get next time I ordered, sounds like a fun show. Now I know why Danielson was in 2 matches, he put himself in the FIP title match, ha! nice. Sneaks away with Roddy's belt, now thats good stuff.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can somebody estimate when the DVD where Homicide captured the gold, Final Battle will be released on DVD.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> Can somebody estimate when the DVD where Homicide captured the gold, Final Battle will be released on DVD.


The first couple weeks of Feb.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Off topic like hell but was the Fake Donold Trump on RAW Ace Steel? I swear it looked like him.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> Off topic like hell but was the Fake Donold Trump on RAW Ace Steel? I swear it looked like him.


Yeah, someone on the ROH boards said it was...


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Gerweck.net said:


> The guy playing "Donald Trump" on Raw was Ring of Honor regular Ace Steel


Didn't recognize him at all. I'm ashamed, as I <3 Ace Steel!


> Can somebody estimate when the DVD where Homicide captured the gold, Final Battle will be released on DVD.


Just yesterday you called ROH matches dull, boring, and meaningless. Are you going to make up your mind yet anytime soon? As for the actual question, most likely out by early March at the latest.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I can't wait to download that segment to see it again.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i was just over at ditch

Just little things he says really make you think, such as (about the Danielson VS Homicide submission match)... "One of the best matches of homicide's career". When i thought that match totally sucked. haha

Just a keen observation.

Im really looking forward to seeing how homicide WRESTLES, not brawls or fights, but WRESTLES as ROH champion. I have no doubt that he can put on great brawling and fighting style matches, but i am yet to see a match of his where he just wrestles that has truly impressed me.

I hope that changes.

Ive always thought Homicide was a very capable wrestler, a man that possesses all the proper things in the ring, and not just the workrate. Its just that when you have to heel it up so much for so long, and do things like brawl all the time it can eat away at it a little bit. Lol, standing next to my favourite guilty pleasure Low Ki for years cant be good either.

(Explain "guilty pleasures".... I love Low Ki, watching him is really fun and gives me great entertainment, but the guy cant work well at all).


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

To clear something up Trump was indeed "Crazy" Ace Steel. I was marking out the entire segment for Steel and the "VKM" chants...


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was thinking about getting the Fight Of The Century DVD, the Joe-Danielson match sounds awesome. The rest of the card sounds damn good as well but I heard the audio was bad. so my question how bad does the audio hurt the show.

One other question, I was looking at the OVW tv showcase DVD's (when Heyman was booker; July 2005-April 2006) are they any good? just wondering.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I didn't have much of a problem with the audio from Fight of the Century, other than a couple of in-ring promos with a mic that made it hard to decipher at times. 

I can't comment on any of the OVW stuff.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ The audio isn't bad IMO and doesn't hurt the show at all.

OVW is good if you like sports entertainment. The Punk/Albright feud was great.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Didn't recognize him at all. I'm ashamed, as I <3 Ace Steel!
> 
> Just yesterday you called ROH matches dull, boring, and meaningless. Are you going to make up your mind yet anytime soon? As for the actual question, most likely out by early March at the latest.


I said SOME. I'll watch what I like. If I want to watch one of my two favourite wrestlers in a match that wins one of them a title then I will.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> i was just over at ditch
> 
> Just little things he says really make you think, such as (about the Danielson VS Homicide submission match)... "One of the best matches of homicide's career". When i thought that match totally sucked. haha
> 
> Just a keen observation.
> 
> Im really looking forward to seeing how homicide WRESTLES, not brawls or fights, but WRESTLES as ROH champion. I have no doubt that he can put on great brawling and fighting style matches, but i am yet to see a match of his where he just wrestles that has truly impressed me.
> 
> I hope that changes.
> 
> Ive always thought Homicide was a very capable wrestler, a man that possesses all the proper things in the ring, and not just the workrate. Its just that when you have to heel it up so much for so long, and do things like brawl all the time it can eat away at it a little bit. Lol, standing next to my favourite guilty pleasure Low Ki for years cant be good either.
> 
> (Explain "guilty pleasures".... I love Low Ki, watching him is really fun and gives me great entertainment, but the guy cant work well at all).



Curiously Honor, have you seen Cide vs. Dragon from Reborn 2? I imagine thats going to try and be the template for his "wrestling" matches, as you put them.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> I said SOME. I'll watch what I like. If I want to watch one of my two favourite wrestlers in a match that wins one of them a title then I will.


You seem like such a hyprocrite. You bash ROH than ask when shows are being released. Like Spartan said you either like it or you don't. There is no in between.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Originally Posted by *Honor™*
> 
> Just a keen observation.
> 
> Im really looking forward to seeing how homicide WRESTLES, not brawls or fights, but WRESTLES as ROH champion. I have no doubt that he can put on great brawling and fighting style matches, but i am yet to see a match of his where he just wrestles that has truly impressed me.


There's little to no brawling in this match up it's Cide against Low Ki in a match from 3PW. 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U5ZGY29U


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just a question for anyone from the UK, or anyone for that matter. I'm about to order some ROH dvds later tonight and want to get some stuff from ivpvideos.com aswell. Are they reliable, and how long roughly do orders take to come?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



thetruth316 said:


> Just a question for anyone from the UK, or anyone for that matter. I'm about to order some ROH dvds later tonight and want to get some stuff from ivpvideos.com aswell. Are they reliable, and how long roughly do orders take to come?



All my order from ROH have come in 7-9 days i usually order on fridays and they come either the next friday or 2 days later on the monday.

I have only made one order from IVP and it took 9 days to arrive.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just watched some of the Bitter End and the crowd is so bad it isn't even funny. The matches have been quite good so far, but the Cornette segments were poor. I wouldn't say skip the Cornette segments but just beware that they aren't great. Konnan also didn't bring anything to it, plus he was given probably the worst mic ever, but he did bring that all important "political power" in the back.

Anyway I'll post more views after I watch the last three matches.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Platt said:


> All my order from ROH have come in 7-9 days i usually order on fridays and they come either the next friday or 2 days later on the monday.
> 
> I have only made one order from IVP and it took 9 days to arrive.


I know ROH are reliable. I've ordered a lot from the site. My orders usually take about two weeks to come though.  

Thanks for the info on ivpvideos. I'm thinking of getting a few of the Kobashi best ofs. Anyone recommend any others that are worth getting? I was looking on the site before and they had a a best of Dragon, and 2 Ki best ofs. I don't see them there anymore though.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



thetruth316 said:


> I know ROH are reliable. I've ordered a lot from the site. My orders usually take about two weeks to come though.
> 
> Thanks for the info on ivpvideos. I'm thinking of getting a few of the Kobashi best ofs. Anyone recommend any others that are worth getting? I was looking on the site before and they had a a best of Dragon, and 2 Ki best ofs. I don't see them there anymore though.



Best Of Dragon 
Best Of Low Ki Vol 1
Best Of Low Ki Vol 2

i can't recommend any as i've yet to find a chance to watch them but i know others on here have ordered form there and will be able to recommend some


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Weird, I didn't see them when I looked.

Thanks for the links Platt.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

411mania just reviewed Glory By Honor 5 Night 1, and while I don’t completely agree with some of their ratings, I do think they are all in the ballpark.

I rewatched the entire Glory by Honor 5 weekend a week or so ago and this is how my ratings compare to 411s.

411 Ratings
Dunn & Marcos VS Students --- ¼*
KOW VS Dunn & Marcos --- *1/2
4 Corner Survival --- **1/4
Nigel VS Daniels --- **3/4
Aries VS Richards --- **1/2
Delirious VS Hagadorn --- *1/2
Joe VS Strong --- ***3/4
KENTA / Marafuji VS Briscoes --- ***3/4

My Ratings
Dunn & Marcos VS Students --- 3/4*
KOW VS Dunn & Marcos --- *1/4
4 Corner Survival --- **
Nigel VS Daniels --- ***
Aries VS Richards --- **3/4
Delirious VS Hagadorn --- *
Joe VS Strong --- ***3/4
KENTA / Marafuji VS Briscoes --- ****

A little comparison never hurt anyone


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was just wondering, in your opinion what are the 6 must own Ring of Honor DVD's.

My list right now is:
Glory By Honor V: Night 2

Fight Of The Century

Joe vs. Kobashi

Joe vs. Punk 2

Crowning A Champion

The Round Robin Challenge


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ They're all must own if you're getting into ROH.


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



heyman deciple said:


> I was just wondering, in your opinion what are the 6 must own Ring of Honor DVD's.
> 
> My list right now is:
> Glory By Honor V: Night 2
> 
> Fight Of The Century
> 
> Joe vs. Kobashi
> 
> Joe vs. Punk 2
> 
> Crowning A Champion
> 
> The Round Robin Challenge


Unified is also an outstanding show....The Main Event really has to be seen.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is Full Impact Pro, any good? I heard it was like Ring of Honor meets ECW. That's sounds exciting to me.

Are these Titles worth buying?

1. Bring The Pain

2. Dangerous Intentions

3. Emergence

4. Violence Is The Answer

5. With Malice

6. New Dawn Rising


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My knowledge of FIP is a little weak, but I've heard great things about the Strong Vs Evans DVD.


----------



## peety14

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

what was the roh raven: secrets of the ring dvd about?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



heyman deciple said:


> I was just wondering, in your opinion what are the 6 must own Ring of Honor DVD's.
> 
> My list right now is:
> Glory By Honor V: Night 2
> 
> Fight Of The Century
> 
> Joe vs. Kobashi
> 
> Joe vs. Punk 2
> 
> Crowning A Champion
> 
> The Round Robin Challenge


This is a pretty good order you have a lot of great shows for Ring of Honor history purposes like crowning a champion and Joe/Punk II, but if you want some of the best overall shows from top to bottem I would say you should check out shows like Manhatten Mayhem, GBH night 2, Better than our Best, Nowhere to Run, Dragon Gate Challenge or 4th Anniversary Show it's all about what you're looking for though.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



heyman deciple said:


> Is Full Impact Pro, any good? I heard it was like Ring of Homor meets ECW. That's sounds exciting to me.
> 
> Are these Titles worth buying?
> 
> 1. Bring The Pain
> 
> 2. Dangerous Intentions
> 
> 3. Emergence
> 
> 4. Violence Is The Answer
> 
> 5. With Malice
> 
> 6. New Dawn Rising


FIP isn't as good as you think it is. Nothing on Ring of Honor. I downloaded a show (I forget which, it was ages ago) and disliked it, as I was expecting a show on par with ROH (quality wise). 

No doubt, FIP is a good small promotion, but some of the matches get hurt by lack of crowd heat (IMO) and the quality is not on par with other indies eg. ROH, PWG, IWA:MS.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have just bought this on Ebay for £11.50 inc shiping 












> On one weekend in October, 2001 the face of indie wrestling was changed forever as the foundations for the future of the American wrestling scene, and the next generation of stars, were created. Out in Vallejo, California, the All Pro Wrestling promoton presented its fully loaded 2001 King of Indies tournament. Fully Loaded might sound like a cliché, but it's the only way to explain the massive amount of talent for this two day single elimination tournament.
> 
> American Dragon
> Samoa Joe
> Low Ki
> Bison Smith
> Tony Jones
> AJ Styles
> Spanky
> Donovan Morgan
> Doug Williams
> Adam Pierce
> Scoot Andrews
> Frankie Kazarian
> Super Dragon
> Jardi Frantz
> Vincenzo Massaro
> Christopher Daniels


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I saw that DVD on RF Video David I was thinking about picking it up the preview said it rivals the Super J Cup 94 I don't know if that holds true but it's a damn good compliment.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> I saw that DVD on RF Video David I was thinking about picking it up the preview said it* rivals the Super J Cup 94* I don't know if that holds true but it's a damn good compliment.


I can't wait to get both now. 

Super J Cup 1994 was on my order from IVP Videos on the 22nd December which I still haven't got :cuss:


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DavidEFC said:


> I can't wait to get both now.
> 
> Super J Cup 1994 was on my order from IVP Videos on the 22nd December which I still haven't got :cuss:


I know they have stuff like Battle of LA and TPI but they need to do another show like this with the best of the best on the indy scene.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got a question for you PWG experts (Hailsabin). Is this a good list to go off of? I dont hear much talk about Enchantment Under the Sea and that is ranked 2. 



> *PWG Show of the year:* (I was going to list my top 5 shows of the year, but decided what the heck I'll rank them all! I'm bored enough right now to do it)
> 1. Battle Of Los Angeles 2006 - NIGHT THREE
> 2. Enchantment Under The Sea
> 3. All Star Weekend 4: Night two
> 4. Battle Of Los Angeles 2006 - NIGHT TWO
> 5. Threemendous
> 6. All Star Weekend 3 - Crazymania - Night 2
> 7. All Star Weekend 4 - Night One
> 8. Passive Hostility
> 9. Hollywood Globetrotters
> 10. Battle Of Los Angeles 2006 - NIGHT ONE
> 11. Cruisin' For A Bruisin
> 12. Beyond The Thunderdome
> 13. Horror Business
> 14. From Parts Well Known
> 15. All Star Weekend 3 - Crazymania - Night 1
> 16. (Please Don't Call It) The O.C.
> 17. Permanent Vacation/Card Subject to change 2
> 18. Self-Titled
> 19. European Vacation: England
> 20. Fear Of A Black Planet
> 21. Teen Outreach Summit
> 22. European Vacation - Germany


----------



## New Jack

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Was my buy worth it? I got The Era of Honor Begins (2002, Dragon vs Low Ki vs Daniels) and Round Robin Challenge (2002) for 11 USD each.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> I got a question for you PWG experts (Hailsabin). Is this a good list to go off of? I dont hear much talk about Enchantment Under the Sea and that is ranked 2.


Actually it kinda is on some levels, except BOLA should be on the top,(1 and 2 also) but EUTS is most likely on that list so high due to its fact that it it a very stacked card and it was the show where the dynasty formed. Whoever list is that must really be into cards with 9 matches on there. There are a few that should be a lot higher like Please Don't Call It The OC & Card Subject To Change II, both very good and solid shows. I have not see Passive Hostility as it was the last show of the year, but I would put Hollywood Globetrotters higher because it is actually out(PH is the only one that is not on pre-order, don't worry about that one) Other than that I say the list is pretty good, Take PH out of the top ten list and put PDCITOC in there and your be good. 

Also Threemendous or ASW 3 Night 1 is a toss up, its up to you to switch those around, hope that helps some what.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks a lot sabin. Some points are heading your way.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

just watched Minoru Suzuki VS KENTA from a NOAH show that i found on google video.

Pretty good match, but not as good as it could have been. Its always fun to see Minoru kill someone, and by the end of the match KENTA is so wore down from all Minoru's holds (Including a one leg crab in which he steps on KENTA's face haha) that he starts taking big swings at him which Minoru ducks and dodges with sly precision.... conects with his own hits and locks on the sleeper for the victory. 

Even funnier after the match he wakes KENTA up with a big slap. I love you Minoru

***1/2


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> just watched Minoru Suzuki VS KENTA from a NOAH show that i found on google video.
> 
> Pretty good match, but not as good as it could have been. Its always fun to see Minoru kill someone, and by the end of the match KENTA is so wore down from all Minoru's holds (Including a one leg crab in which he steps on KENTA's face haha) that he starts taking big swings at him which Minoru ducks and dodges with sly precision.... conects with his own hits and locks on the sleeper for the victory.
> 
> Even funnier after the match he wakes KENTA up with a big slap. I love you Minoru
> 
> ***1/2


Sounds fun, I might check that out to see this guy that you like so much. So was the match like a technical squash??(if there is such a thing) Just wearing down KENTA for most of the match.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
Oh god no, KENTA definatly took Minoru towards the limit. KENTA got a hell of alot of offence in.

Watch it, youll see why Minoru's simple style, combined with his cocky heel antics make him a package nobody else has right now.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> just watched Minoru Suzuki VS KENTA from a NOAH show that i found on google video.
> 
> Pretty good match, but not as good as it could have been. Its always fun to see Minoru kill someone, and by the end of the match KENTA is so wore down from all Minoru's holds (Including a one leg crab in which he steps on KENTA's face haha) that he starts taking big swings at him which Minoru ducks and dodges with sly precision.... conects with his own hits and locks on the sleeper for the victory.
> 
> Even funnier after the match he wakes KENTA up with a big slap. I love you Minoru
> 
> ***1/2


Hahaha, Suzuki is awesome I must watch this match, and yeah Hailsabin you should check him out he's great fun to watch even if he isn't very flashy.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Not very flash! Thats a great way to put it. Just goes out, uses the nuts and bolts of what makes a great match to make a great match without that much flash. good shit.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just ordered 11 ROH dvds to get me back up to date.

I got:

WOTW II
Generation Now
FOTC 
Unified
AITUK
Epic Encounter II
Gut Check
GBH Nights 1 & 2
SOTF 2006
Honor Reclaims Boston

I'm considering getting a few best ofs from ivpvideos.com later on today. If I do I'll be getting the Dragon best of, the two Ki best ofs and one or 2 of Kobashi's.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is this worth getting - http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/cgi-bin/store/cp-app.cgi?pg=prod&ref=dvd0322&cat=&catstr= ?

Just finished watching a CHIKARA Cibernetico with Team Kingston vs Team Sweeney. The match ruled, I'll give it ****1/4.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just finished watching The Briscoes' debut in NOAH. I thought it was a decent match that put the Briscoes over pretty damn well. The crowd was not good however, this is mainly due to NOAH not being able to build great heat outside of the Budokan. Kanemaru seemed a bit off during the match, he seemed to not care too much, even less than usual, but Kanemaru at 80% is still better than most. It was a good match however and well worth a view. On first view I would give it ***1/2-3/4



Spoiler



This is must see for Mark Briscoe's marking out at the end. Plus the collective gasp when the Briscoes got the three count. The finishing Doomsday Device was so sweet aswell.



If you are yet to see the match, and want to, check out my sig.


----------



## HighFlyingHardy™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i think any match with super dragon kicks ass!!!


----------



## Steee

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i have got some noobish questions to ask here. When will Final Battle 2006 DVD be released?

Iv just recently got into ROH after downloading some matches from the suffocation dvd so i would like a pretty up to date DVD for my first choice, so which is the latest one out?


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

FB2006 you can expect Mid-February, at the latest. As for recent shows, here are my reccomended shows for 06.

Hell Freezes Over 
The Milestone Series (MUST HAVE)
In Your Face
Death Before Dishonor IV
Fight of the Century
Unified (MUST HAVE)
Glory by Honor V: Night Two (MUST HAVE)
Honor Reclaims Boston

The most recent show is Bitter End, but if you need something really recent, go with honor Reclaims Boston from the day before, much better show.


----------



## Steee

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Cheers for the help. Rep added. 

Oh and another question how much do the DVD's cost when converted into pounds from the dollar?


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

No idea, I'm sure someone around here knows. Alright guys, need some help. I'm thinking about making some comps of certain guys title reigns, and I want to know if any of these defenses are available, and if so, where.

--Samoa Joe defeated Ares in Bad Schwalbach, Germany on 10/3/03
--Samoa Joe defeated Ahmed Chaer in Lennestadt, Germany on 3/5/04
--Samoa Joe defeated Trent Acid in Philadelphia, PA on 8/7/04 (released in clip form, unedited on a best of or do or die dvd?
--Samoa Joe defeated Chris Hero in Wilmerding, PA on 11/13/04
--Austin Aries defeated Kevin Steen in Montreal, Quebec, Canada on 1/22/05
--Austin Aries defeated Marc Roudin in Weesen, Switzerland on 3/12/05
--Austin Aries defeated Ares & Steve Douglas in Krems, Austria on 3/13/05
--Austin Aries defeated Super Crazy & Ricky Marvin in Tulancingo, Mexico on 5/15/05
--Bryan Danielson vs. Kamala ended in a double DQ in Bridgeport, CT on 9/30/06 (I located the Daniels defense from outside ROH, but I can't find this one.)
--Aries & Strong defeated Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi in Japan on 7/9/06 to male the ROH Tag Titles into World Tag Team Titles
--Aries & Strong defeated Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi in Japan on 7/11/06
--Doug Williams defeated Claudio Castagnoli in Manchester, England on 8/14/04 
--Jay Lethal defeated Kevin Dunn in Webster, NY on 4/9/05

I'm specifically looking for the Joe defenses and the Aries & Strong Dragon Gate defenses. Anyone?


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> FB2006 you can expect Mid-February, at the latest. As for recent shows, here are my reccomended shows for 06.
> 
> Hell Freezes Over
> The Milestone Series (MUST HAVE)
> In Your Face
> Death Before Dishonor IV
> Fight of the Century
> Unified (MUST HAVE)
> Glory by Honor V: Night Two (MUST HAVE)
> Honor Reclaims Boston
> 
> The most recent show is Bitter End, but if you need something really recent, go with honor Reclaims Boston from the day before, much better show.


Thanks,and repped BTW which was the better overall show Unified or Glory BY Honor V:Night Two?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> --Aries & Strong defeated Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi in Japan on 7/9/06 to male the ROH Tag Titles into World Tag Team Titles
> --Aries & Strong defeated Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi in Japan on 7/11/06


IVPvideos.com, it's the Toruymon WrestleJam DVD and it's AWESOME. Those two matches are on it, accompanied by great Strong and Aries singles matches, high, high reccomendation for the price.

And yes, I got your PM, working on it now 


> Thanks,and repped BTW which was the better overall show Unified or Glory BY Honor V:Night Two


I think GBHV is a more enjoyable and entertaining show while Unified has better overall wrestling, but really it varies with taste (as everything does in wrestling). Although, I'll say this: while both crowds are insanely hot, Unified's first two matches have these very loud, obnoxious, annoying kids shouting stuff in high pitched voices from a balcony, and at one point its almost unbearable (during the Richards/Rave match).


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks a lot on both accounts Spartan, the IVP order is in already. And I also prefer GBHV, I feel as a show it just flows so well, and unlike Spartan, I feel it also had the better wrestling. But it's like comparing 10 pounds of gold and 9 pounds, its all good baby. EDIT: As I looked over the card again, it only noted the Doi and Yoshino defense. While I will happily pay 2.99 for that, is the other one unadvertised, on anothe dvd, or not available? Rep'd you, by the by.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks LAX,I really enjoyed Nigel/Dragon more then Kenta/Dragon although both were great.I am torn in between both shows, oh what the hell I might just get both shows..


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Exellent resolution to your dilemma


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



that's cool said:


> I just finished watching The Briscoes' debut in NOAH. I thought it was a decent match that put the Briscoes over pretty damn well. The crowd was not good however, this is mainly due to NOAH not being able to build great heat outside of the Budokan. Kanemaru seemed a bit off during the match, he seemed to not care too much, even less than usual, but Kanemaru at 80% is still better than most. It was a good match however and well worth a view. On first view I would give it ***1/2-3/4
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This is must see for Mark Briscoe's marking out at the end. Plus the collective gasp when the Briscoes got the three count. The finishing Doomsday Device was so sweet aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are yet to see the match, and want to, check out my sig.


I just watched it and i didnt like it. There was no proper flow or build to the match, just a random series of happenings thrown together really. 

All four men looked really uncomfortable in there and the result while decent was not good especially considering the quality of talent in the ring. (Extremely high)

It did do a good job of making the Briscoes look dangerous, and congrats to them for being the first Gaijin team to win the GHC tag titles.

Call the match **3/4


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I beleive Vader and Scorpio had a title run, but that was the heavyweight division.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Nah neither of them had a run with the heavyweight title.

Scorpio did have a run with the Hardcore open weight belt


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Vader and Scorpio were the very first GHC Tag Team Champions.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Ah i totally misread your last post. I thought you meant Vader & scorpio had runs with the GHC Heavyweight TItle.

My bad

Yes they were the GHC tag champs, so i guess we can call the Briscoes the first Gaijin to hold the GHC Jr. Tag Titles. my fault


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> I just watched it and i didnt like it. There was no proper flow or build to the match, just a random series of happenings thrown together really.
> 
> All four men looked really uncomfortable in there and the result while decent was not good especially considering the quality of talent in the ring. (Extremely high)
> 
> It did do a good job of making the Briscoes look dangerous, and congrats to them for being the first Gaijin team to win the GHC tag titles.
> 
> Call the match **3/4


I watched the match again, and I think due to me marking out a bit for the Briscoes win I overrated it a bit. The Briscoes I thought were still good but Sugi and Kanemaru did not really perform. They just seemed to fo through the motions, like most of their junior tag title run. Anyway I thought it was still a decent match, ***.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*** ROH Sale and new Merchandise ***




















> Ring of Honor's FIVE & TEN Clearance Sale
> 
> Check out the list of items below that are now on sale for either $5 or $10 each.
> 
> The following DVD's are now on sale for only $10 each:
> 
> -New Jack: Hardcore (DVD)
> -101 Reasons Not To Be A Pro Wrestler- Special Collector's Edition (DVD)
> -Universal Uproar- Coventry, UK 11/12/05 (2 Disc Set- Kenta Kobashi, Mick Foley, & much more)
> -Mick Foley Training Seminar DVD
> -Japanese Hardcore Wrestling Vol. 3 DVD
> -Japanese Hardcore Wrestling Vol. 7 DVD
> -Ohio Valley Wrestling April 2006 TV
> -The Very Best of GLOW- Gorgeous Ladies of Wrestling DVD
> -IWA 'Summer Attitude 2' San Juan, PR 7/12/03 (DVD)
> -MXPW Lords of the Ring Tag Team Tournament 4/29/06 (2 Disc Set)
> -Warrior-1 Pro Wrestling Supershow 6/25/06 Ontario, Canada (2 Disc Set- Samoa Joe vs. Raven)
> -Border City Wrestling- 'The Elite 8' Belleville, MI 10/2/05 (DVD)
> -Border City Wrestling- 'Re-Generation X' Belleville, MI 4/17/05 (DVD)
> -Border City Wrestling- 'Nobody's Fool' Oldcastle, ON 4/15/05 (DVD)
> -Diamond Dallas Page Shoot Interview DVD
> -IWC 'A New Beginning' Elizabeth, PA 1/20/06 (DVD-R)
> -IWC ’Accept No Limitations 2' Elizabeth, PA 2/18/06 (DVD-R)
> -IWC ’Road To The Super Indy V’ Elizabeth, PA 3/18/06 (DVD-R)
> -IWC ’Hell Hath No Fury 2’ Elizabeth, PA 5/13/06 (DVD-R)
> -IWC ’Summer Sizzle 3’ Elizabeth, PA 6/9/06 (DVD-R)
> -Cleveland All Pro Wrestling 'Ultimate Showdown' Cleveland, OH 4/9/06 (DVD-R w/ Samoa Joe vs. Rhino)
> 
> 
> The following DVD's are now on sale for only $5 each:
> 
> -Straight Shootin' with One Man Gang
> -Straight Shootin' with The Fantastics
> -Straight Shootin' with Butch Reed
> -Straight Shootin' with The Midnight Express
> -Straight Shootin' with Skandar Akbar
> -Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
> -Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero
> -Straight Shootin' with Ken Patera
> -Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
> -Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard
> -Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
> -Straight Shootin' with Paul Ellering
> -Straight Shootin' with Mr. Fuji
> 
> All of the items listed above can be found in the "Weekly Specials" section at www.rohwrestling.com. This is an inventory clearance sale so all items are available at these incredible discounted prices while supplies last or until the sale ends on Tuesday, January 16th at 10pm EST. No adjustments to prior purchases.
> 
> New Merchandise- DVD's & Apparel
> 
> The following items are now available in the New Release section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Straight Shootin' with Konnan (DVD)
> 
> Straight Shootin' With Konnan sees this outspoken legend of lucha libre hold nothing back in giving his thoughts and stories on a number of subjects. Jim Cornette conducts this shoot interview and gets all the inside info out of Konnan. The unlikely combination of Cornette and Konnan provides a spirited discussion that includes WCW, ECW, WWE, TNA and of course wrestling in Mexico.
> 
> You'll hear about Konnan's early days in the business including his training with Rey Misterio under Rey's uncle, going to WWE as Max Moon and working for Ole Anderson in WCW. Konnan gives the scoop on Vince McMahon and who buried him in WWE.
> 
> This is a must for lucha libre fans as Konnan talks about EMLL, starting AAA with Antonio Pena and his break up with Pena. You'll get the inside scoop on the famous "When World's Collide" pay-per-view and his relationship with WCW. Konnan then takes you to his time in ECW and explains how Paul Heyman influenced him.
> 
> Konnan was a mainstay in WCW during its glory years. He gives his feelings on Eric Bischoff, the NWO and why he didn't go to WWE after WCW was sold. He found himself in a tough situation as he could not go back to Mexico and he talks all about being blackballed in this shoot.
> 
> Cornette questions Konnan about the early days of TNA as well as the LAX angle. The shoot interview also sees Konnan detail his reconciliation with Pena, his thoughts on Pena's death and what Pena meant to him.
> 
> These are only a few topics discussed in Straight Shootin' With Konnan. See what happens when you get two of the most knowledgeable, passionate and outspoken personalities in one room for an in depth shoot interview.
> 
> SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 6 (DVD)
> 
> Features Cheerleader Melissa vs. MsChif in a Last Woman Standing Match, Lacey & Rain vs. Sara Del Rey & Mercedes Martinez in a Tag Team Challenge Match, Rebecca Knox vs. Allison Danger in a Pure Wrestling Rules Match, Nikita vs. Daizee Haze, & much more.
> 1. Amber O' Neal vs. Serena Deeb
> 2. Lexie Fyfe, Malia Hosaka, & Amazing Kong vs. Ariel, Josie, & Cindy Rogers
> 3. Lorelei Lee vs. Nikki Roxx
> 4. Nikita vs. Daizee Haze
> 5. Rebecca Knox vs. Allison Danger (Pure Wrestling Rules)
> 6. "The Minnesota Home Wrecking Crew" Lacey & Rain vs. Sara Del Rey & Mercedes Martinez (Tag Team Challenge Match)
> 7. Cheerleader Melissa vs. MsChif (Last Woman Standing Match)
> 
> **Bonus Special Attraction Matches- SHIMMER at AAW 10/21/06
> 8. LuFisto vs. Josie
> 9. Cheerleader Melissa & Nattie Neidhart vs. "Dangerous Angels" Sara Del Rey & Allison Danger
> 
> Heroes of World Class Director's Cut 2 Disc Set
> 
> "A MUST SEE!" - Dave Meltzer - The Wrestling Observer.
> 
> In 1983 World Class Championship Wrestling and its franchise stars, the Von Erich brothers, were known around the world. A small Dallas based promotion running out of a shack of a venue, the Sportatorium, World Class was one of the most syndicated television programs in America, making the Von Erichs household names. Run by legendary wrestler Fritz Von Erich, a.k.a. Jack Adkisson, World Class made his oldest sons, Kevin, David and Kerry, three of the biggest stars in the world of wrestling. Little did anyone know that just as the Von Erichs and World Class were reaching worldwide stardom they would begin a downfall that would cast a full eclipse on their meteoric rise to fame. Directed by Brian Harrison who, as a ten year old in 1983, watched on television as wrestling's world of staged combat between good and evil took a sharp turn into a surreal and tragic reality. Harrison heads to Texas to find his childhood hero, Kevin Adkisson, a.k.a. Kevin Von Erich, the oldest and sole surviving Von Erich brother. Through the first hand accounts of Adkisson and dozens of others instrumental to World Class, Harrison pays tribute to the prime years of this legendary era and its fallen stars. Featuring the music of Peter Adams, Mike Datz, and Stevie Ray Vaughn and Double Trouble.
> 
> "Quite possibly the best wrestling documentary I have ever viewed," Brett Schwan- TheWrestlingClothesline.com
> "A definite treasure." Mack Mackinder - SLAM Wrestling.
> 
> Featuring:
> Kevin Von Erich
> "General" Skandar Akbar
> Mickey Grant - who put WCCW on TV
> Gary Hart
> Marc Lowrance
> John Mantell
> Bill Mercer
> 
> Highlights include:
> Von Erichs
> Chris Adams
> The Fabulous Freebirds
> Skandar Akbar's Devastation Inc.
> Bruiser Brody
> Gino Hernandez
> Gary Hart
> Awesome angles with Hair vs. Hair, Country Whippin' Match, Six Man Tag Team Titles, Jimmy Garvin & Sunshine as "valets for the day" and so much more!
> Kevin Von Erich's last trip back to the old Sportatorium
> 
> Includes interviews and footage not on the original version:
> -Deleted Scenes: Von Erichs take Bill Mercer hunting on the Von Erich ranch, David Von Erich's last appearance on the World Class show, Bill Mercer & Mickey Grant at The Sportatorium
> -Heroes of World Class Promotional Trailer
> -Monday Night Mayhem Show Interviews with Bill Mercer, Brian Harrison, & Mickey Grant
> -PW TORCH audio segments about Heroes of World Class Wrestling
> -Interview with legendary manager Jim Cornette
> 
> Pro Wrestling NOAH ’Great Voyage 2006’ 12/10/06 (DVD)
> 
> 1. Kentaro SHIGA, Kishin KAWABATA & Mitsuo MOMOTA vs.
> Tamon HONDA, Junji IZUMIDA & Tsuyoshi KIKUCHI
> 2. Yoshinari OGAWA & Ricky MARVIN vs. Masao INOUE & Daisuke IKEDA
> 3. Takeshi MORISHIMA vs. Go SHIOZAKI
> 4. Jun AKIYAMA & Makoto HASHI vs. Akitoshi SAITO & Shuhei TANIGUCHI
> 5. Akira TAUE, Mushi-King TERRY, Taiji ISHIMORI & Atsushi AOKI vs. SUWA, TARU, Shuji KONDO & "Brother" YASSHI
> 6. GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match: Takashi SUGIURA & Yoshinobu KANEMARU vs. NOSAWA RONGAI & MAZADA
> 7. Muhammad YONE, Takeshi RIKIOH & KENTA vs. Yoshihiro TAKAYAMA, Minoru SUZUKI & Takuma SANO
> 8. GHC Heavyweight Title Match: Naomichi MARUFUJI vs. Mitsuharu MISAWA
> *Plus Bonus Footage: KENTA vs. Bryan DANIELSON from 12/2 Yokohama!
> 
> The Hardy Show Season 2 (DVD)
> 
> Welcome back to "The Greatest Show NOT on TV!", The Hardy Show! Matt and Jeff Hardy, along with longtime friend Shannon Moore join producer Andrew Wright once again and take viewers on a ride through their everyday lives in North Carolina.
> 
> Buckle in, hold on, and prepare yourselves for 100mph of imagination!
> 
> Episode 1, "Matt VS. Jeff":
> The original name of the show was "The Matt Hardy Show", and because Jeff was such a big part of Matt's show, he decided it was time to change the name to "The Hardy Show", making it fair and even. What resulted is the biggest epic battle between two
> brothers ever to be witnessed.
> 
> Episode 2, "The Egg Duel 2":
> Over a year had passed since the original Egg Duel between Matt and Jeff, so they decided to take some newcomers and relive the magic. Was it a hit or a miss? Well, it certainly was messy. Featuring Shannon Moore!
> 
> Episode 3, "S.F.B":
> When Matt discovered one of his real life friends had been stealing from him, he decided to give a dramatic re-enactment and took on the character of the Sticky Fingered Bastard. Some people just can't be trusted! Featuring Jeff Hardy and Shannon Moore!
> 
> Episode 4, "The Battle?":
> Sometimes conflicts are just an unavoidable part of life. When The Hardy Show's producer, Andrew the Bullet felt Shannon Moore had crossed the line, he stood up for himself. Was it a good idea? Hmmmm...
> 
> Episode 5, "The Christmas Bash":
> Every year, Matt throws the biggest Christmas party known to mankind, and this may have been the craziest yet! Girls, fights, rap contests, and overall yuletide fun! You're invited! Introducing
> Itchweeed(3e's)!
> 
> Episode 6, "Random Day":
> Random events are part of life, and this holds true for The Hardy Show. Here we see what Jeff is up to at the Imag-I Nation with his latest character, "Dead End 2 Know Me", while Matt, Shannon, and Andrew go to the mall to say hi to the people while wondering how long it will take before being thrown out by security.
> 
> Episode 7, "Matt Cam Fair":
> Introducing the Matt Cam, Matt's personal video camera given to him by Andrew the Bullet to capture those moments he can't be there for. So, when the North Carolina State Fair rolled into town, Matt put on the producer hat, and went to work. Surprise appearance
> by Shane Helms!
> 
> Episode 8, "Happy Birthday Lucas":
> Matt loves his little brother, Lucas the dog, and when his birthday arrived, it was time to celebrate with Jeff and Shannon with a trip to Petco, among other things! Get ready to sing for Lucas!
> 
> Episode 9, "The Pitchfork":
> The ever wild imaginations of Matt and Jeff take hold when Itchweeed(3e's) goes on the hunt for his missing pitchfork and finds more than he bargains for! This is the craziest out of the box acting experiment to date for The Hardy Show! Be warned!
> 
> You can also purchase the The Hardy Show Combo Pack featuring Seasons 1 & 2 for the low price of only $29.95.
> 
> ECW Extreme Rules Double Disc Set (Preorder)
> 
> ECW- EXTREME RULES delivers two DVDs of top-notch wrestling competition, compiling some of the most extreme matches from the years 1996 through 2006. Among the extreme wrestling elite featured are Sandman, Sabu, Mysterio, and RVD, and the matches include cage weapons, street fights, and ladder matches. The program also features vignettes with many of the performers.
> 
> Disk One:
> *Sandman vs. Cactus Jack (Singapore Cane vs. Barbed Wire) Hardcore Heaven '95
> *Gangstas vs. Eliminators in a Natural Born Killaz cage weapons match (8/24/96)
> *Tommy Dreamer vs. Brian Lee High Incident scaffold match (10/26/96, with Jonathan Coachman & Dreamer doing new secondary commentary)
> *Sandman vs. Sabu Stairway to Hell (House Party '98)
> *The Dudleys Boyz vs. The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer & Spike Dudley in Extreme Street Fight (Heatwave '98)
> *FTW champion Sabu vs. ECW World champion Tazz: ECW Death match -Living Dangerously '99
> *Mike Awesome vs. ECW World champion Masato Tanaka White Plains, NY 12/31/99
> *Tables, Ladders, Chairs & Canes: ECW World champion Steve Corino vs. The Sandman vs. Justin Credible (Guilty as Charged '01)
> 
> Disc 2:
> *The Dudley Boyz vs. Tommy Dreamer & Sandman (ECW One Night Stand)
> *WWE World champion Rey Mysterio vs. Rob Van Dam (WWE vs. ECW special)
> *WWE World champion Rey Mysterio vs. Sabu (ECW One Night Stand II)
> *Mick Foley & Edge & Lita vs. Tommy Dreamer & Terry Funk & Beulah (ECW One Night Stand II)
> *ECW World champion RVD vs. Big Show (7/4/06)
> *ECW World champion Big Show vs. Ric Flair (7/11/06)
> *Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam: Ladder match (8/16/06)
> *Rob Van Dam & Sabu vs. Test & Mike Knox (9/5/06)
> *Rob Van Dam vs. Hardcore Holly (9/26/06)
> 
> WWE New Years Revolution 2007 DVD (Preorder)
> 
> 1. I-C Title Cage Match: Jeff Hardy vs. Johnny Nitro
> 2. Tag Team Turmoil: The Highlanders vs. Haas & Benjamin vs. Super Crazy & Jim Duggan vs. Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch vs. Cryme Time
> 3. Ric Flair vs. Kenny Dykstra
> 4. WWE Womens Title: Mickie James vs. Victoria
> 5. Rated RKO (Edge & Randy Orton) vs. DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels)
> 6. Carlito vs. Chris Masters
> 7. WWE Title Match: John Cena vs. Umaga
> 
> New Ring of Honor Skull Caps
> -Ring of Honor Old English Logo Skull Cap
> -Ring of Honor Red Script Skull Cap


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm getting the new Straight Shootin' with Konnan DVD he always has some interesting stories to tell about the business.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Beaten too it teach me to do something else in the middle of making a post


Anyway i'll be getting Shimmer and the Shoot but im not impressed with the ECW dvd disc one should be great but disc 2 is a big let down


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Beat you to it 

On topic. My ROH DVD's that I ordered over a week ago should come tomorrow


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Platt said:


> but im not impressed with the ECW dvd disc one should be great but disc 2 is a big let down


I agree with you. I am an ECW fan from back in the day, but I think WWE could have done a better job with Disk 2. I don't want to see all the new ECW stuff, i'd rather see the old and memorable ECW stuff.

The Konnan shoot, I am going to try and get soon as it looks to be a must have.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thinking about getting the OVW TV Showcase DVD from April 2006 that's on sale. It sounds good; 5 hours of wrestling featuring Paul Heyman's booking and the one and only CM Punk but is it worth buying?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



heyman deciple said:


> Thinking about getting the OVW TV Showcase DVD from April 2006 that's on sale. It sounds good; 5 hours of wrestling featuring Paul Heyman's booking and the one and only CM Punk but is it worth buying?



I got alot of OVW last week so far i have only watched October 05 but i really enjoyed it so i'd say for $10 its a great bargain and well worth getting


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Important question for me:*

Do CHIKARA videos (VHS) have commentary on them?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROH is really slacking. I was expecting CS to be released this weekend or next.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> ROH is really slacking. I was expecting CS to be released this weekend or next.


i wasn't expecting CS yet but i was hoping for at least Black Friday Fallout and Dethroned


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How is 11/25 not out yet? 

Oh well, I just ordered CZW: Cage Of Death 8, CZW: Down With The Sickness 2, and IWA:MS: HURT 2007 (featuring Low Ki vs. Roderick Strong!). Hopefully that comes soon.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> How is 11/25 not out yet?
> 
> Oh well, I just ordered CZW: Cage Of Death 8, CZW: Down With The Sickness 2, and IWA:MS: HURT 2007 (featuring Low Ki vs. Roderick Strong!). Hopefully that comes soon.


I got my COD 8 DVD into today along with some Chikara so I'm not sure how good that is but DWTS 2 was a very solid show and possibly CZW's best show of 06 minus BOTB 6.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> How is 11/25 not out yet?
> 
> Oh well, I just ordered CZW: Cage Of Death 8, CZW: Down With The Sickness 2, and IWA:MS: HURT 2007 (featuring Low Ki vs. Roderick Strong!). Hopefully that comes soon.



Hurt is out already how do they get them out so fast when ROH takes a month


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Platt said:


> Hurt is out already how do they get them out so fast when ROH takes a month


It's mainly the number of copies produced. SMV doesn't get as many orders as ROH so they produce less DVDs which means quicker release.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROH have just sent me an email. The 4 latest shows off 2006 that I ordered on the 29th December only shipped on the 8th January because of the amount of orders over the holiday season. 

It was kind of them to apoligise in the email not like IVP....

Now I just wish my IVP order I made on 22nd December would be shipped. I'm really annoyed that they do not respond to my emails and have charged my card.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DavidEFC said:


> ROH have just sent me an email. The 4 latest shows off 2006 that I ordered on the 29th December only shipped on the 8th January because of the amount of orders over the holiday season.
> 
> It was kind of them to apoligise in the email not like IVP....
> 
> Now I just wish my IVP order I made on 22nd December would be shipped. *I'm really annoyed that they do not respond to my emails and have charged my card.*


Threaten a law suit...that'll get anyone's attention.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Threaten a law suit...that'll get anyone's attention.


Nearly what I had to do with PWG. My mom knows this stuff in and out: threaten to call the Better Business Bureau if you aren't being properly or adequately (no idea how to spell it) served. They'll shape up in a split second.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I am going to email them again on Monday and tell them they have until Wednesday evening to reply with where the hell my order is otherwise I will be taking legal action 

I will have a look at that Better Business Bureau on google in a minute. Hopefully they will help me out if I have to call them.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I don't know if this belongs here, but I need help to find some ROH to start me off. I've heard alot about it, and I want to give it a go. I'll only be able to download stuff, So suggestions and links to a thread with it ther please?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



King Placebo said:


> I don't know if this belongs here, but I need help to find some ROH to start me off. I've heard alot about it, and I want to give it a go. I'll only be able to download stuff, So suggestions and links to a thread with it ther please?


This is the right thread to ask about DVD's I usually recommend Manhattan Mayhem to new fans it's still one of the best overall ROH shows to date.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone got any threads they can link me to?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Full shows aren't allowed but check out JE187 ROH megapost he has a lot of good shit uploaded.

http://www.weforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=273461


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i just ordered the MIsawa VS Marafuji NOAH show of IVP, along with the 2004 Dome show, and NJPW 5-14-05 featuring Tenzan VS Kojima 2, and a dream tag match with Fujinami & Misawa VS Chono & Liger.

Cant wait.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> Full shows aren't allowed but check out JE187 ROH megapost he has a lot of good shit uploaded.
> 
> http://www.weforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=273461


Thanks Cide. I'll check it out now. Is there a discussion thread for stuff you watch, reviews etc?

Edit- I think I found it.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok I recently watched Showdown In Motown and Vendetta last night and I noticed that Whitmer and Jacobs are with Lacey. So can someone tell me the show when they first join up with her and the show where they broke up?? 

Also If someone could give me some star ratings for This Means War it would be nice too, thanks.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anyobdy saw Night of Grudges II, how that show was. I'm dying to know what happened of Cabana vs. McGuinness in a Soccer Riot Match.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> Ok I recently watched Showdown In Motown and Vendetta last night and I noticed that Whitmer and Jacobs are with Lacey. So can someone tell me the show when they first join up with her and the show where they broke up??


They were called Lacey's Angels, and they join her at, I THINK, Scramble Cage Melee (they join her on one of the first shows I ever bought, and that was one of them). The team sadly ends at Dissension, but brought us an awesome series of Jacobs/Whitmer matches.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> They were called Lacey's Angels, and they join her at, I THINK, Scramble Cage Melee (they join her on one of the first shows I ever bought, and that was one of them). The team sadly ends at Dissension, but brought us an awesome series of Jacobs/Whitmer matches.


Oh ok thanks, SCM and then Dissension cool, then I will have to get In Your Face and Dragon's Gate Challenge for some of there good matches against each other.

PS your avatar makes me think of ROHomicide(I just watched some of it) and how insane that main event(s) were, especially the chair riot.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah, it's supposed to be a gif but it won't move in my avatar like other's will...it's annoying me!


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, it's supposed to be a gif but it won't move in my avatar like other's will...it's annoying me!


if its over 120kb it will show up as a still image


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, it's supposed to be a gif but it won't move in my avatar like other's will...it's annoying me!


weird, it was just moving the first time i saw it


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey, um, SCM was in 2004, and Maff and Whitmer were still together at that point. Whitmer and Jacobs united as Lacey's Angels at Unforgettable, I believe. Also, DOI has a Cide/J-Train shoot interview that looks awesome, apparently J-Train is just as crazy as we thought. And it teases Cide commenting on Maff. Diesel.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just to clear this up

Whitmer and Jacobs became a tag team at the Best of American Super Juniors Tournament show when Whitmer chose Jacobs to be his substitute tag partner since Maff was fired. The were simply just known as Whitmer & Jacobs till Unforgettable when the night after they lost the titles (for the 2nd time) they signed as the new Lacey's Angels, they split at the Dissention show in early 2006.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

This may be a dumb question, so I apologize in advance. I'm going to be making my first order to Ring Of Honor, and I just wanted know, is it okay to place an order today, it being Saturday and all or would I be better off waiting till MondaY?
Once again, Sorry for the dumb question, I just don't want to mess up my first order.
Thanks.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm not 100% sure but I believe their policy for shipping is anything before 5pm EST they try and ship it out that day probably excluding sunday. Either way sooner your order is in the sooner you should get it so might as well do it ASAP. Mind if I ask what your getting?


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for the quick answer, it's much appreciated.
I'm just so tired of the Mainstream wrestling, that I wanted to give something else a try. I was going to order, Glory by Honor V Night 2, that sounded good for a first purchase but then I heard about the clearence sale and I decide to get the OVW TV Showcase from April 2006. 5 hours of wrestling featuring Heyman style booking and CM Punk for only 10 dollars. sounds like a good deal to me. I'll probably get some other stuff later on down the road, if this purchase works out right. Maybe some more of OVW (The Heyman Era), for sure some Ring Of Honor and maybe a little Full Impact Pro, I really want to see the Punk-Danielson 2 out of 3 Fall match from Bring The Pain.
any way let me know what you think of these promotions, i'm really just looking to find some new and exciting wrestling.


----------



## Steee

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I ordered Glory by Honor V: Night 2 as my first ROH purchase yesterday . I cant wait for it to come.


----------



## Telf

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*ROH: Gut Check*

_

This show starts with Lacey and Colt Cabana outside the arena, where Colt says (not in these words) he didn’t fuck Lacey to join Lacey’s Angels, he just fucked Lacey because he wanted to fuck her. Jacobs is hanging around there being emo, all depressed that the woman he idealises is with Cabana. BJ Whitmer then cuts a promo backstage, promising to end his issue with Jacobs and then go after the World Title.

Nigel McGuiness, Sal Rinauro & Jimmy Rave v. Delirious & Irish Airbourne. Delirious has added putting his hand in his mouth and rubbing it over his opponent’s faces to his repertoire of crazy antics. Rinauro is Rave’s slave, Nigel is super over as an asskicker, and Irish Airbourne do cool dives and double teams. And they keep up those roles perfectly throughout what was a fine opening match. In the end everyone hits big moves, leaving Nigel in the ring with one of Irish Airbourne, who he nails with the big lariat to win.

Jimmy Jacobs (with Lacey) v. BJ Whitmer. Here’s the thing with these two. Their previous two matches are pretty dull and bordering on ridiculous given they do 50/50 brawling with the size difference they have, until the big memorable spot at the end which is all people remember. This follows the same formula, and also furthers the storyline rather than just being a big holy shit moment. Jacobs gives Whitmer a top rope frankensteiner, and Whitmer crashes through a table to the floor. He just manages to get back in the ring, and kick out of some of Jacobs’ big moves, before losing to a rollup. Okay, that was a little weird, but then it got great as Jacobs snapped afterwards and wasted Whitmer’s ankle with several chairshots, then stacked about 5 chairs on top of the ankle and delivered a back senton onto it.

Samoa Joe cuts a promo on Claudio Castagnoli backstage, then Jim Cornette comes to the ring to explain why he attacked Homicide at the end of the brilliant Cage Of Death match at Death Before Dishonor IV. It was one of those promos where the heel basically is believable in that he’s telling the truth, but he’s still a prick and makes you want to support the babyface against him. Brilliantly done. He also gives The Briscoes the power to do anything up to and including running Homicide over with a car in their next match without the threat of fines or suspensions.

The Briscoes v. Homicide & Davey Richards. This does something I hate at the start in that it kicks off as a wild brawl all around ringside where they’re fixing to kill each other, yet as soon as they get in the ring it breaks down into a regular wrestling match. And not a very good one at that, and the crowd were surprisingly quiet during the heat segments on Davey Richards, a guy they go crazy for when he’s doing kicks and flashy crap. The Briscoes have been really good since their comeback ad Homicide is still over as hell. Several times they did this awkward looking deal where the illegal man was being pinned. This happened 4 or 5 times in the match and just made the babyfaces look stupid. The Briscoes continued their little winning streak over Richards with the springboard Doomsday Device, as the commentators announced that on the next show it would be The Briscoes v. KENTA and Naomichi Marifuji.

Dave Prazak interviews Jimmy Jacobs, who says it was love that conquered hate as he took out BJ Whitmer. Then he waltzes off into the car park singing Love Lift Us Up Where We Belong. Jimmy Jacobs rules.

Claudio Castagnoli v. Samoa Joe. If ever there was a time for Samoa Joe to live up to the “Joe’s Gonna Kill Youâ€&#157; chants it was here. Claudio was the turncoat who screwed ROH over, and now he’s on a losing streak coming face to face with the ROH legend, who really should just destroy him, Claudio was being rebuilt over the next 2 shows anyway. But it’s more “Joe has a competitive match.” A good competitive match for sure, but when Joe was kicking ass you couldn’t help but think “if the whole match was this stuff it’d rule” and when Claudio was working him over you couldn’t help but think “why the hell is this happening?” Joe wins with the Muscle Buster.

ROH World Tag Title Match: Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal v. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong. This is definitely a match of two halves. The first half is old style tag team wrestling with one guy being worked over by both of the opposition leading to the hot tag. In this case it was Aries putting in a very gutsy performance with his taped up and broken ribs being worked over. Then the second half is the crazy spotfest with everyone hitting spectacular big moves that the crowd goes apeshit for. This two-half match has basically became “ROH tag formula” so if that phrase is used by me again in the future you know what it means. The nearfall stretch was stunning, including a great spot where Sydal was press thrown into the ringpost by Strong, before Aries hit the 450 splash on Daniels to win.

ROH World Title 2/3 Falls Match: Colt Cabana v. Bryan Danielson. This feud started with Cabana losing to Danielson in 5 minutes at The 100th Show, and they play off that with Cabana getting the first fall here in 5 minutes with the Colt45. With that out the way, basically the match starts, but only a few minutes later Danielson tears two tendons in his right shoulder and has to wrestle the rest of the match with one arm. He does it fantastically, slightly slower than usual as you’d maybe expect, but his left handed chops still manage to look less gay than Shawn Michaels’ regular ones. The rest of the match basically moves along like a regular Danielson match, with only a long brawl through the crowd coming across as “they did this to fill time” and the final five minutes are magical, as Danielson goes apeshit as he realises he needs to level things to save the title. Both guys get a couple of really dramatic nearfalls which have the crowd going mad, then Cabana gets on the outside with 2 minutes left and starts running away from Danielson, who lays out the photographer with a forearm to get to him. With 30 seconds left Danielson tells the referee to check the time, so with Sinclair’s back turned Danielson delivers a lowblow and a small package to level the score and save his title. This turned out fantastic by the end, but really could’ve been done just as well in 30 or even in 10 minutes and felt dragged out to go 60.

Overall this show isn’t really one that has been getting a lot of praise, and while in a way it’s understandable as there is no MOTYC that would really get people talking, it’s still a very solid show where I at least liked something in every single match, and loved a couple of things, such as the guts shown by Aries and particularly Danielson to work injured, Jacobs snapping to beat down Whitmer, and Nigel as the asskicking no-nonsense babyface in the opener.
_


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Did you actually write that, Telf?


----------



## Telf

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Did you actually write that, Telf?


no, i got it of a wrestling site called wrestlemag, thought that it might be helpful to people who have not yet seen it or who are thinking about ordering it.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

At least it was admitted this time, but this is the fourth time you've posted a review or something similar without giving credit, even after I spoke to you and even after you blatantly lied and tried to claim credit to something you didn't write. Come back in 7 days.


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

im looking to buy my first roh dvds. i was wondering what you guys thought are the best dvds(they can be as recent or as old as you want). there are a couple of dvds that i was thinking about getting, but ill see what you guys recomend before i buy them. im not gonna tell you what im thinking about getting because i want to get what is actually the best. i dont want ppl to tell me to get a dvd just cuz i was thinking about it.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I haven't bought any Ring Of Honor DVD's yet either, but I have a list in mind. This list is a combination of the best of ROH in 06 list that's on the web site and show's people here on the forums were nice enough to recomend. this list is my top 6 to buy in the near future in order:

1. Glory By Honor V Night 2

2. Better Than Our Best

3. Super Card Of Honor

4. Fourth Anniversary Show

5. Manhatten Mayhem

6. No Where To Run

That's my list but there are other great shows, while not on the list I intend to get eventually like:

Unified, The 100th Show, Final Battle 2005, Dragon Gate Challenge, Joe vs. Kobashi, and, Fight Of The Century.

No matter what shows you pick, your bound to get something good. or at least that's what I hear. Hope you like what you get.

Finally I have a question of my own, I just ordered something off the ROH website and I was just wondering when you think I could expect my delivery to arrive. since It's the weekend and Monday's MLK day.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anybody saw Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana in a Soccer Riot Match? I want to know how that was.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Anybody saw Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana in a Soccer Riot Match? I want to know how that was.


Really fun match and definately was the best match on the NOTG II show. However, if you want to see the match wait for a $10 DVD sale because NOTG II isn't worth a purchase at $20.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



wwefanatic411 said:


> im looking to buy my first roh dvds. i was wondering what you guys thought are the best dvds(they can be as recent or as old as you want). there are a couple of dvds that i was thinking about getting, but ill see what you guys recomend before i buy them. im not gonna tell you what im thinking about getting because i want to get what is actually the best. i dont want ppl to tell me to get a dvd just cuz i was thinking about it.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=282517 - damn helpful.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Really fun match and definately was the best match on the NOTG II show. However, if you want to see the match wait for a $10 DVD sale because NOTG II isn't worth a purchase at $20.


Wow, it sounded like the show sucked.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Wow, it sounded like the show sucked.


It didn't "suck". It just wasn't one of ROH better shows. Gibson/Cide/Spanky was solid and Joe/Daniels was very good. The rest of the card was meh but definately worth a purchase when it goes on sale for $10.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> It didn't "suck". It just wasn't one of ROH better shows. Gibson/Cide/Spanky was solid and Joe/Daniels was very good. The rest of the card was meh but definately worth a purchase when it goes on sale for $10.


Aren't like all of the other Joe/Daniels matches better than the NOTG2 one?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



heyman deciple said:


> I haven't bought any Ring Of Honor DVD's yet either, but I have a list in mind. This list is a combination of the best of ROH in 06 list that's on the web site and show's people here on the forums were nice enough to recomend. this list is my top 6 to buy in the near future in order:
> 
> 1. Glory By Honor V Night 2
> 
> 2. Better Than Our Best
> 
> 3. Super Card Of Honor
> 
> 4. Fourth Anniversary Show
> 
> 5. Manhatten Mayhem
> 
> 6. No Where To Run
> 
> That's my list but there are other great shows, while not on the list I intend to get eventually like:
> 
> Unified, The 100th Show, Final Battle 2005, Dragon Gate Challenge, Joe vs. Kobashi, and, Fight Of The Century.
> 
> No matter what shows you pick, your bound to get something good. or at least that's what I hear. Hope you like what you get.
> 
> Finally I have a question of my own, I just ordered something off the ROH website and I was just wondering when you think I could expect my delivery to arrive. since It's the weekend and Monday's MLK day.


GBH V Night 2, Supercard of Honor, 4th Anniversary Show(underrated but good show, but since your getting the other two triple shot shows you could throw Dragon Gate Challenge to replace this), Manhattan Mayhem, Nowhere to Run & Better Than Our Best would be an excellent order, and you backup list is pretty good as well (100th Show isn't bad but its not the best show either).

When you delivery arrives might depend on where you live, I live in the midwest and ROH orders usually get to me in about 4 days give or take, MLK day may add a day to your wait time if they haven't sent it out by Monday.


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=282517 - damn helpful.


thanks. i repped you for your help



heyman deciple said:


> I haven't bought any Ring Of Honor DVD's yet either, but I have a list in mind. This list is a combination of the best of ROH in 06 list that's on the web site and show's people here on the forums were nice enough to recomend. this list is my top 6 to buy in the near future in order:
> 
> 1. Glory By Honor V Night 2
> 
> 2. Better Than Our Best
> 
> 3. Super Card Of Honor
> 
> 4. Fourth Anniversary Show
> 
> 5. Manhatten Mayhem
> 
> 6. No Where To Run
> 
> That's my list but there are other great shows, while not on the list I intend to get eventually like:
> 
> Unified, The 100th Show, Final Battle 2005, Dragon Gate Challenge, Joe vs. Kobashi, and, Fight Of The Century.
> 
> No matter what shows you pick, your bound to get something good. or at least that's what I hear. Hope you like what you get.


thanks for the help. your top 4 choices were all on my origanal list so i think i might go with them. im gonna wait for more input, though. i repped you for the help


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Aren't like all of the other Joe/Daniels matches better than the NOTG2 one?


Yeah, but this match is on par with their DGC match.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ Manhattan Mayhem
Supercard Of Honor
Unified
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Final Battle 2005

Edit: The reply was meant to be for wwefanatic411


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Chikara From Hero To Zero (and Castagnoli)*
1. Olsen Twins vs. Cheech & Cloudy - **3/4
2. Hallowicked & Delirious vs. The Colony - **1/2
3. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Silver Bullets - *3/4
4. Sabian & Joker vs. Irish Airborne - **1/2
5. Hydra, Crossbones & UltraMantis Black vs. Trik Davis, Equinox & Retail Dragon - **
6. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Hallowicked & Delirious - ***1/4
7. Cheech & Cloudy vs. Irish Airborne - **3/4
8. Osiris vs. Kazuchika Okada - *1/2
9. Larry Sweeney, Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Eddie Kingston, Shane Storm & Mike Quackenbush - ***1/2
10. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Cheech & Cloudy - ***1/4

Overall show rating - ***

I'm off to play 360 for a few hours but when I return I'll begin to watch two more new Chikara shows (Brick and Talent Borrows, Genius Steals).


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DavidEFC said:


> ^^ Manhattan Mayhem
> Supercard Of Honor
> Unified
> Glory By Honor V Night 2
> Final Battle 2005
> 
> Edit: The reply was meant to be for wwefanatic411


thanks. rep on its way.

im probably gonna get the dvds i origanally planed on. ppl keep recommending them.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> *Chikara From Hero To Zero (and Castagnoli)*
> 1. Olsen Twins vs. Cheech & Cloudy - **3/4
> 2. Hallowicked & Delirious vs. The Colony - **1/2
> 3. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Silver Bullets - *3/4
> 4. Sabian & Joker vs. Irish Airborne - **1/2
> 5. Hydra, Crossbones & UltraMantis Black vs. Trik Davis, Equinox & Retail Dragon - **
> 6. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Hallowicked & Delirious - ***1/4
> 7. Cheech & Cloudy vs. Irish Airborne - **3/4
> 8. Osiris vs. Kazuchika Okada - *1/2
> 9. Larry Sweeney, Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Eddie Kingston, Shane Storm & Mike Quackenbush - ***1/2
> 10. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Cheech & Cloudy - ***1/4
> 
> Overall show rating - ***
> 
> I'm off to play 360 for a few hours but when I return I'll begin to watch two more new Chikara shows (Brick and Talent Borrows, Genius Steals).


Haha, awesome.

I'll post my ratings from that show:

1. Olsen Twins vs. Cheech & Cloudy - ***
2. Hallowicked & Delirious vs. The Colony - **1/2
3. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Silver Bullets - **
4. Sabian & Joker vs. Irish Airborne - ***
5. Hydra, Crossbones & UltraMantis Black vs. Trik Davis, Equinox & Retail Dragon - **3/4
6. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Hallowicked & Delirious - **3/4
7. Cheech & Cloudy vs. Irish Airborne - ***
8. Osiris vs. Kazuchika Okada - **
9. Larry Sweeney, Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Eddie Kingston, Shane Storm & Mike Quackenbush - ***1/4
10. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Cheech & Cloudy - ***3/4

Overall score: 7/10

My ratings are higher on pretty much every match except 2.

I will watch Brick and Talent Borrows Genius Steals in school this week, so I'll have some ratings up for them too.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey Mystery, whats your gamertag? Also, can't wait to see your Brick ratings, I just recieved a copy.


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok... ive checked out a lot of dvds and i took ppls recommendations into consideration and this is what i came up w/ as a list of dvds to buy (it'll be my first roh dvd's). i wanna know if this is a good list or not:

1. Super Card Of Honor
2. Glory By Honor V Night 2
3. Better Than Our Best
4. Manhatten Mayhem
5. Fourth Anniversary Show
6. Fight Of The Century
7. Unified
8. No Where To Run
9. Dragon Gate Challenge
10. Joe vs. Kobashi
11. Final Battle 2005

yay or nay? (btw i obviously wont buy all these dvds at once. there in order of when to buy)


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Looks like a good list to me.


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

what do you guys think about best in the world and motor city madness. my freind just recommended them to me.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



wwefanatic411 said:


> what do you guys think about best in the world and motor city madness. my freind just recommended them to me.


Best In The World is a great, over-looked show. Two awesome tag matches and a solid undercard with a hot crowd. Motor City Madness...no. Aside from Aries/Danielson, nothing to go out of your way to see (not even the main event except for the SSP off the truck). BITW gets a thumbs up, MCM gets a thumbs down.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



wwefanatic411 said:


> what do you guys think about best in the world and motor city madness. my freind just recommended them to me.


Both are fairly solid cards, nothing to buy though if you're just getting into ROH.

*Important question*

For my birthday, should I order all my wrestling on DVDs or VHS. VHS are much cheaper (which is a huge help) but I don't think they have as many features, eg. commentary.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Best In The World is a great, over-looked show. Two awesome tag matches and a solid undercard with a hot crowd. Motor City Madness...no. Aside from Aries/Danielson, nothing to go out of your way to see (not even the main event except for the SSP off the truck). BITW gets a thumbs up, MCM gets a thumbs down.


I'd agree with that, the two tag main events were really good on BITW. I would advise you not to pick up Motor City Madness. One of the weakest shows I have seen from ROH recently, and the crowd just adds to the mediocrity.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got MCM with my last order and while it wasn't horrible it is definately the weakest in my 6 DVD collection.
It was made worse that i watched it directly after Glory by Honor 5 Night 2.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If your going to order Joe vs. Kobashi, a one match show, I'd say Joe vs. Punk II should 100% be on your list. It's a better overall show and the main event is the definition of a must see.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well I just ordered Unified,and GBHVN2.

You guys wanna suggest any great Best Of Dvd's I should purchase?


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Well I just ordered Unified,and GBHVN2.
> 
> You guys wanna suggest any great Best Of Dvd's I should purchase?


The Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2 & The Best of the Briscoe Brothers are really good.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

_Glory By Honor V Night 2_-

Davey Richards vs Jack Evans-***
Delirious vs Adam Pearce-**2/3
Jimmy Jacobs vs Colt Cabana vs Christopher Daniels-*3/4
Samoa Joe & Homicide vs Briscoes-***
*ROH World Tag Titles*-Kings Of Wrestling vs Austin Aries & Roderick Strong-***3/4
*GHC World Heavyweight Title*-Marafuji vs Nigel McGuinness-****3/4
*ROH World Title*-Bryan Danielson vs KENTA-*****

*Overall*-****2/3


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



wwefanatic411 said:


> ok... ive checked out a lot of dvds and i took ppls recommendations into consideration and this is what i came up w/ as a list of dvds to buy (it'll be my first roh dvd's). i wanna know if this is a good list or not:
> 
> 1. Super Card Of Honor
> 2. Glory By Honor V Night 2
> 3. Better Than Our Best
> 4. Manhatten Mayhem
> 5. Fourth Anniversary Show
> 6. Fight Of The Century
> 7. Unified
> 8. No Where To Run
> 9. Dragon Gate Challenge
> 10. Joe vs. Kobashi
> 11. Final Battle 2005
> 
> yay or nay? (btw i obviously wont buy all these dvds at once. there in order of when to buy)


This is a good list and if this is the order you plan to get them then IMO I'd put Manhattan Mayhem at the top of your list, switch the spots of Better Than Our Best & Unified, and put Dragons Gate Challenge above Fight of the Century & 4th Anniversary Show (flop those two while your at it).

My list order would be
1. Manhattan Mayhem
2. Glory By Honor V Night 2 
3. Unified
4. Supercard of Honor
5. Dragon Gate Challenge
6. Better Than Our Best
7. Nowhere to Run
8. 4th Anniversary Show
9. Final Battle 2005
10. Joe vs Kobashi
11. Fight of the Century ( just my thoughts FYI: Midnight Express Reunion from 2004 had a better Joe/Danielson match and was just a downright better show than FOTC)

And Joe vs Kobashi was not a one match show, the main event was easily the big match of the show but the Three Way Elimination, Strong/Rave and Gibson/Yang were all good matches. I thought Joe vs Punk II was a lot closer to being a one match show than Joe vs Kobashi.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Chikara Brick*
1. Hydra Lock Challenge - N/R
2. Los Ice Creams & Lance Steel vs. The Colony - **3/4
3. Kenji Fukimoto vs. Trik Davis - *3/4
4. Equinox vs. Larry Sweeney - *3/4
5. Eddie Kingston vs. Chuck Taylor - **1/2
6. Jagged vs. Twiggy - **
7. Player Uno vs. Max Boyer - **1/2
8. Hydra & UltraMantis Black vs. Hallowicked & Delirious - **1/2
9. Cheech, Retail Dragon & Shane Storm vs. Cloudy, Ricochet & Mike Quackenbush - ***1/4
10. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli - ****

Overall show rating - **3/4


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I say this to everyone getting into ROH, but I think it holds true. Just get the entire Milestone Series, one by one, and watch them in order. A greater series of shows has never been held, and the storylines blow away anything else in the world of wrestling. The match quality is out of this world. Then just get a few really good shows pre-MS, Main Event Spectacles, Manhattan Mayhem, FB2k5, etc. After you farmiliarize yourself with the MS, look at the shows afterwards and buy the cards that appeal to you.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> The Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2 & The Best of the Briscoe Brothers are really good.


Thanks I have heard good things about the best of the Brisoce brothers,how about any of the best of CM Punk are they worth a watch?


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

YES! I just got my WON MOTY comp, and a bunch of ROH DVDRs in. I'm gonna go on a wrestling binge, I'll have a bunch of star ratings when I get back.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Thanks I have heard good things about the best of the Brisoce brothers,how about any of the best of CM Punk are they worth a watch?


Definately especially if you're a newcomer to ROH. Vol. 1 doesn't have the greatest match selection (good but not great) but the promos are great and along with the solid matches it's a good buy. Vol. 2 has a very good match selection and the same goes for Vol. 3.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just made a new order. Anyone have any thoughts on any of these...

-Full Impact Pro ’Heatstroke Night 2’ Bushnell, FL 8/6/05
-Full Impact Pro 'The Usual Suspect' Brandon, FL 4/22/05

I also ordered Shimmer Vol. 6 but that just came out so I doubt anyone has seen it yet.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I haven't actually see Full Impact Pro, yet but i'm curious in the product and I do have a list of potential titles.

1. Strong vs. Evans

2. Bring The Pain

3. Chasing The Dragon

4. Florida Rumble

5. Dangerous Intentions

6. Heat Stroke 06 Night 2


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

made my order last tuesday, couldnt tell cuz of my temp. banning

1. Unified
2. GBH 5 N.2
3. Manhattan Mayhem
4. Dragan Gate Challenge
5. better than our best
6. Ring of Homicide


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Good order. Enjoy them when they come.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Speaking of Best Of's I'm wondering if ROH will release some new Best Of's this year? I heard they were going to cut down on making them but I feel like a couple of people deserve the best of treatment Nigel being one of them.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I definitely agree Cide. As well as a Best of McGuiness, I'd like to see:

Best of Bryan Danileson Vol.2 (covering his world title reign)
Best of Aries & Strong (following their record setting tag title reign)
Best of Homicde Vol.2 (following his run for the title)

I don't think that those would be too much.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> Speaking of Best Of's I'm wondering if ROH will release some new Best Of's this year? I heard they were going to cut down on making them but I feel like a couple of people deserve the best of treatment Nigel being one of them.


Best Of The Pure Championship
Best Of Nigel McGuinness Vol.1: Europe's Finest
Best Of The Embassy Vol.1: ???
Best Of Delirious Vol. 1: Bah Bah Bah
Best Of Colt Cabana Vol. 2: Good Times Continued
Best Of Homicide Vol. 2: ???
Best Of Generation Next Vol. 2: End Of An Era
Best Of Bryan Danielson Vol. 2: Best Wrestler In The World
Best Of The Briscoe Brothers Vol. 2: Back With A Vengeance

There ROH, make those DVDs right now, you don't even have to pay me for the titles.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I wouldn't buy any 2006 Best Of's if they where released considering I own every 2006 show that's been released so I have saw most/all of their 2006 matches.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I would love to see ROH make some more ROH best of's for people like Jimmy Rave, Nigel McGuinness, Aries and Strong, Briscoe Brothers, Bryan Danielson.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Best Of The Pure Championship
> Best Of Nigel McGuinness Vol.1: Europe's Finest
> Best Of The Embassy Vol.1: ???
> Best Of Delirious Vol. 1: Bah Bah Bah
> Best Of Colt Cabana Vol. 2: Good Times Continued
> Best Of Homicide Vol. 2: ???
> Best Of Generation Next Vol. 2: End Of An Era
> Best Of Bryan Danielson Vol. 2: Best Wrestler In The World
> Best Of The Briscoe Brothers Vol. 2: Back With A Vengeance
> 
> There ROH, make those DVDs right now, you don't even have to pay me for the titles.


All of those would be great especially the The Pure Championship one. A Delirious best of would own so much.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I don't understand the best of want, a Danielson best of would feature matches like vs. Aries, vs. Yang, and vs. Evans, not Joe, Nigel, and KENTA. To be fair, however, at this point, ROH dvds just got too expensive for me, so unless its an amazing show, I just buy a copy or a comp, so maybe thats why I have no need for best ofs.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was just thinking about maybe a History of the CZW vs ROH War DVD. I own the shows but it would be nice having one DVD with everything involving that promotion storyline.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> I don't understand the best of want, a Danielson best of would feature matches like vs. Aries, vs. Yang, and vs. Evans, not Joe, Nigel, and KENTA. To be fair, however, at this point, ROH dvds just got too expensive for me, so unless its an amazing show, I just buy a copy or a comp, so maybe thats why I have no need for best ofs.


I get what you're saying, and that's usually true with most Best Ofs, but look at the two latest Best Of's. Samoa Joe's one has an awesome tag match against Aries and Evans, great match against Homicide, a FANTASTIC MOTYC against Bryan Danielson, one of the best pure title matches against Lethal, etc. Punk has an awesome cage match against Rave, FANTASTIC MOTYC against Joe, great match against Strong, etc. I mean, they have some selling-point matches on those DVDs, as do a few other Best Of's that ROH carries.

Sure, Best Of Danielson and such may not have all the actual best matches, since they're selling points of a lot of shows, but they'll still have a great amount of his strong, ****+ matches, along with some promos and videos to hype some matches incorporated on the DVD. And then there's the chance they actually will carry something like Danielson/McGuinness I or III (or perhaps the triology with a hype video as well), or the defense against KENTA.

See, I like Best Of's because, if it's a good wrestler, you'll most definitely have a DVD with tons of good matches. Maybe not amazing, MOTY material, but you know in advance there won't be a bad match on the DVD, and that's comforting to me. Plus, having my DVD collection have Samoa Joe on the cover of about 20 of the cases is comforting as well


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok here is my final list in order of when ill buy them:
1. Super Card Of Honor
2. Fourth Anniversary Show
3. Fight Of The Century
4. No Where To Run
5. best in the world
6. Final Battle 2005
7. Glory By Honor V Night 2
8. Dragon Gate Challenge

after those would be:
1. Better Than Our Best
2. Manhatten Mayhem
3. Unified

...now to wait for a sale :cuss:


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Best Of The Pure Championship
> Best Of Nigel McGuinness Vol.1: Europe's Finest
> Best Of The Embassy Vol.1: ???
> Best Of Delirious Vol. 1: Bah Bah Bah
> Best Of Colt Cabana Vol. 2: Good Times Continued
> Best Of Homicide Vol. 2: ???
> Best Of Generation Next Vol. 2: End Of An Era
> Best Of Bryan Danielson Vol. 2: Best Wrestler In The World
> Best Of The Briscoe Brothers Vol. 2: Back With A Vengeance
> 
> There ROH, make those DVDs right now, you don't even have to pay me for the titles.


who do I make the check out for the Delirous and Nigle Best Of's??? 

I would love to have both of those, after I get more ROH shows I will eventually get some best of's, mainly CM Punk, Homicide & Colt first. I really do hope they make a Delirious/Nigel won, IMO they deserve it.


----------



## Rabid

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I heard ROH is some of the best wrestling in the world and I want to get a DvD to see what it's like, can you tell me what a hardcore one is like with a lot of spots.

Edit! Where do you get these things?


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

You can only buy them online. The official ROH site, ROHwrestling.com, is where I order mine.


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Rabid- i dont know what a hardcore one is (im just getting into it myself, although i have seen a lot of matches on my comp and borrowed a couple of my freinds roh dvds), but you can get them online. try www.rohwrestling.com or www.highspots.com

***I AM NOT TRYING TO ADVERTISE***

also i just put a bet on better than our best on ebay!!! if i win itll be my first roh dvd


----------



## Rabid

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I wonder if "The best of CM Punk" would be a good one?


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Which one, there are 3 of them.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

CM Punk was one of the biggest names in ROH and while I haven't seen any of the actual Punk Best of's I've seen most of the matches and it's all good (Punk vol. 2 & vol. 3 would be a good choices)

My Top 3 recommended ROH shows (can be found at www.ROHWrestling.com )
1. Manhattan Mayhem (May 2005)
2. Unified (August 2006)
3. Glory By Honor V: Night Two (September 2006)


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

what do you guys think about the Trios Tournament 2005? the card looks pretty solid. what would you rate it and do you recommend i buy it?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
Ironically one of the 5 2005 shows I never saw, I've seen the Spanky, Gibson & McGuinness vs Joe, Danielson & Walker 6 man tag (was pretty good) but that's all. Can't help you with that show


----------



## Rabid

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Volume 1. I heard CM Punk is a phenomenal wrestler, but AJ Styles is my favorite so I think that Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues would be great for a new ROH fan!

What dvd is it that Samoa Joe- CM Punk World Title Match is on?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Rabid™ said:


> Volume 1. I heard CM Punk is a phenomenal wrestler, but AJ Styles is my favorite so I think that Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues would be great for a new ROH fan!


If you want Best Of's with great matches get Best of Homicide, Bryan Danielson and CM Punk(Vol.3)


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Styles Vol. 2 has the Paul London/AJ Styles match right, that was a hell of a match. I'm gonna check out what's on that card and edit in what I thought of some of those matches.

Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues DVD
Item# BO015DVD

Description:
1. AJ Styles & Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels & Xavier (No Holds Barred)...Revenge on the Prophecy 1/11/03
2. AJ Styles vs. Paul London...Night of the Grudges 6/14/04
3. AJ Styles & Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff...Wrath of the Racket 8/9/03
4. AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson...Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03
5. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe (ROH World Title Match)...War of the Wire 11/29/03
6. AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi...Final Battle '03 12/27/03
7. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave (Pure Wrestling Title First Round Match)...Second Year Anniversary 2/14/04
8. AJ Styles vs. CM Punk (Pure Wrestling Title Tounament Finals)...Second Year Anniversary 2/14/04 

Haven't seen quite a few of those matches, but yeah that wouldn't be a bad start, too bad they don't have one of the epic tag team encounters between Briscoes & Styles/Red.
Just on London/Styles, Danielson/Styles and Joe/Styles I'd say thats a worthwile best of.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Since you said that you wanted a hardcore one, then best of Punk vol.1 is a good choice, he had some brutal matches with Raven, and there's a crazy ending to the dog collar match.


----------



## Rabid

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Alright, thanks guys I now know what I'll order tomorrow hopefully I can become a big ROH fan!


----------



## TNA_Cage

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Are we allowed to talk about Puro shows and give reviews, star rating etc?

if so,

I've finally seen the full 1/4 Dome Show.

Kawada vs. Nakamura was fun. The match had a good blend of mat Wrestling, stiff strikes and big power moves. Highlight of the match for me was the finish.

Kea vs. Tanahashi was also very good. A lot better than I expected. The Wrestling was good and there were some great spots and bumps. Kea had some good, powerful offence and Tanahashi was the usual under dog.

Nagata vs. Suzuki was MOTN. As you’d expect, Nagata is stiff and brutal whilst Suzuki is his badass self.

The Main Event tag was also a fun match given both Muto’s and Chono’s psychical condition. The tribute to Hashimoto was great with Muto and Chono busting out chops and DDT’s.

The rest of the show was decent. The Junior Tag was fun as well as the battle of the Big Men and Yamanoto. The other tags were a bit meh.

if there are any New Japan fans here, you should check this out.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah we can talk about Puro & give ratings. I gave a couple of Dragon Gate & NOAH ratings a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## TNA_Cage

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Yeah we can talk about Puro & give ratings. I gave a couple of Dragon Gate & NOAH ratings a couple of weeks ago.


cool, thanks for answering my question mate. i will review some more puro shows as i finish watching them.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok after looking over Trios Tournament 05 show, I am a bit confused. Why is Vordell Walker on a team with Joe & Danielson?? I thought he is one of the guys from FIP that occasionally gets brought up to just have a short match up(Example Sign Of Dishonor vs Nigel McGuinness was less than 4 min)?? Its an odd question but just curious to know.

Also What are the most underrated shows in 2006?? I hear about so many great shows and wondering about some solid shows that don't get talked about. I have ROHomicide, Unified, GBH V Night 2 & SOTF 06 so no need to mention them. 

Thanks.


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

damn it!!! someone out bid me and my dad is asleep (its 1:45 AM where i live) so i cant out bid them


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> Ok after looking over Trios Tournament 05 show, I am a bit confused. Why is Vordell Walker on a team with Joe & Danielson?? I thought he is one of the guys from FIP that occasionally gets brought up to just have a short match up(Example Sign Of Dishonor vs Nigel McGuinness was less than 4 min)?? Its an odd question but just curious to know.
> 
> Also What are the most underrated shows in 2006?? I hear about so many great shows and wondering about some solid shows that don't get talked about. I have ROHomicide, Unified, GBH V Night 2 & SOTF 06 so no need to mention them.
> 
> Thanks.


Walker was put on that group to show if he could hang with the guys on the main show and he really impressed me wish he would have got more booking dates in ROH.

Underrated shows from last year IMO Tag Wars and Unscripted II.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It seemed like they were planning to push Walker a bit (he seemed pretty good to me) but he has disipeared from ROH and FIP altogether, probably in DSW now, might look it up in a bit.

Underrated 2006 shows:
Hell Freezes Over, Tag Wars 2006, 4th Anniversary Show are underated & Generation Now, Epic Encounter II & Weekend of Champions Night 2 are hardly talked about for how solid of shows they are. 

Most Overated show of they year was 100th show and to a much lesser extent Death Before Dishonor IV (which is pretty good but not great).


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> It seemed like they were planning to push Walker a bit (he seemed pretty good to me) but he has disipeared from ROH and FIP altogether, probably in DSW now, might look it up in a bit.
> 
> Underrated 2006 shows:
> Hell Freezes Over, Tag Wars 2006, 4th Anniversary Show are underated & Generation Now, Epic Encounter II & Weekend of Champions Night 2 are hardly talked about for how solid of shows they are.
> 
> Most Overated show of they year was 100th show and to a much lesser extent Death Before Dishonor IV (which is pretty good but not great).


Well thanks, I was just curious about it. 

Hard to believe that 3 of the Danielson/Nigel matches are on some of the underrated shows, that has me sold already, especially WOCN2 for the Title vs Title, Sabin/Delirious & Whitmer vs Super F'n Dragon! Thanks for the help, also glad to hear Hell Freezes Over is underrated too as I might get that one too.

EDIT-Thanks to Cide as well


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I wouldn't say Epic Encounter II, WOCN2 or GenNow were underrated persay, they just don't get brought up often in favor of some of the bigger shows this year. Tag Wars 2006 is the true Underated show of the year.


----------



## Steee

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> I say this to everyone getting into ROH, but I think it holds true. Just get the entire Milestone Series, one by one, and watch them in order. A greater series of shows has never been held, and the storylines blow away anything else in the world of wrestling. The match quality is out of this world. Then just get a few really good shows pre-MS, Main Event Spectacles, Manhattan Mayhem, FB2k5, etc. After you farmiliarize yourself with the MS, look at the shows afterwards and buy the cards that appeal to you.


I cant find these DVD's on ROH, are they actually called 'The Milestone Series'?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ The Milestone series was the shows between Fourth Anniversary Show and Better Than Our Best you can find them all on this page http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?1=1&catid=187&keyword=&alKeyword=&iCurrentPage=4


----------



## Steee

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks, I'll add them to my list of needs.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sign Of Dishonor and The Homecoming have just been delivered


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Platt said:


> ^^ The Milestone series was the shows between *Fourth Anniversary Show and Better Than Our Best* you can find them all on this page http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?1=1&catid=187&keyword=&alKeyword=&iCurrentPage=4


4th Anniversary Show and The 100th Show.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> 4th Anniversary Show and The 100th Show.


The 100th Show is sold out... I'm pretty sure that's why he said up to BTOB.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> The 100th Show is sold out... I'm pretty sure that's why he said up to BTOB.



yeah my bad i couldn't remember off the top of my head so i looked it up in the store


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm gonna make my first order from IVP within the next few days. Can anyone tell me how these DVDs are (I know they're probably good since they're Best Of's, but just asking anyway):

Best of Chris Benoit
Best of Eddy Guerrero Vol. 2
Best of Jack Evans
Best of Kenta Kobashi Vol. 1
Best of Great Muta Vol. 1

And one other thing, does anyone know what's on the Best of Dean Malenko DVD? There's no match listing...


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Chikara Talent Borrows;Genius Steals*
1. Hydra Lock Challenge - N/R
2. Los Ice Creams & Kenji Fukimoto vs. Twiggy, Equinox & Retail Dragon - **1/4
3. Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet - ***1/4
4. Jagged vs. Player Uno - *3/4
5. Rhett Titus, Pelle Primeau & Shane Hagadorn vs. The Colony - **1/4
6. Josh Daniels vs. Max Boyer - ***1/4
7. Lance Steel vs. Trik Davis - **
8. Delirious, Hallowicked, Deliriouscito & Hallowickedcito vs. Blind Rage, Hydra, Crossbones & UltraMantis Black - **3/4
9. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Mike Quackenbush & Shane Storm - ***
10. Strap Match - Larry Sweeney vs. Eddie Kingston - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

no to seem impatient (and sry if it comes off that way) but im still trying to see what you guys think about the trios tournament 05. McQueen is the only person who said anything about it.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The 2005 trios tournament was decent, by ROH's standards it was pretty weak but it wasn't bad by any means. The final of the tournament was the match of the night and I enjoyed it. It was an ok show but I would definetly buy other shows ahead of it.


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^ok thanks a lot. i would rep but i have to spread. sry


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If you like the idea of the trios tournament I would get Tag Wars from 2006. It is an underrated show in my opinion the main event was very entertaining due in part to the interactions between Danielson and Lethal and the rest of the show was thouroughly enjoyable. Don't worry about the rep thing.


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^thanks. im gonna check out the card now

*EDIT* looks pretty good. i especially want to see the Nigel McGuinness vs. Delirious match and the Matt Sydal, Jimmy Yang & Jack Evans vs. Adam Pearce, Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer match. the main event and the daniels- low ki matches sound really good, too.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DavidEFC said:


> *Sign Of Dishonor* and The Homecoming have just been delivered


Be ready for some great Promos by Punk and Foley on that show:agree: A Fun show too.

Ok since I need Fate Of An Angel, The Homecoming, & Redemption to complete the "Summer Of Punk" I was wondering which shows are the best out of the 3?? Some Star ratings would be nice too.


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm thinking about ordering some dvds tonight, and I havent been up to date with ROH recently. Out of all the shows from Generation Now, to the most recent release, which four would be the best to buy (I'm definitely getting GBH V), so what are the two best shows left?? Rep for help.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



RVD=ECW said:


> I'm thinking about ordering some dvds tonight, and I havent been up to date with ROH recently. Out of all the shows from Generation Now, to the most recent release, which four would be the best to buy (I'm definitely getting GBH V), so what are the two best shows left?? Rep for help.


I know for a fact Unified is a top show, Supercard Of Honor, Better Than Our Best or anything else from the Milestone Series. 

Also Manhatten Mayhem from 05 is an excellent show.


----------



## RVD=ECW

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> I know for a fact Unified is a top show, Supercard Of Honor, Better Than Our Best or anything else from the Milestone Series.
> 
> Also Manhatten Mayhem from 05 is an excellent show.





Thanks for the recommendations, but I was looking more towards the shows following Generation Now, the show after War of the Wire II in like July or August on. Thanks anyway though.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*ROH Unified*
Matt Sydal vs Colt Cabana vs Spud vs Jonny Storm-***1/4
Davey Richards vs Jimmy Rave IV-***2/3
BJ Whitmer vs Claudio Castagnoli-***(I liked the brawl style)
Colt Cabana vs Chris Hero-**2/3
Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs SUWA & Go Shiozaki-****1/4
*FWA Title*-Robbie Brookside vs Chad Collyer-*3/4
*ROH World Tag Titles*-Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs The Briscoes-*****
*ROH World Title vs Pure Title Unification Match*-Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness-*****

*Overall*-****3/4


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

anyone know when the new dvds like dethroned are coming out?

EDIT- Can i also get a match by match rating for better than our best


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Future Star said:


> anyone know when the new dvds like dethroned are coming out?
> 
> EDIT- Can i also get a match by match rating for better than our best


I figured they'd be out by now...

*Better Than Our Best*
6MM - ***
Reyes vs. Delirious - **3/4
Embassy/Yoshino vs. Do Fixer - ***3/4
Joe vs. AJ vs. Daniels vs. Yang - ***3/4
Aries/Strong vs. CIMA/Doi - ****1/4
Storm vs. Danielson - ****
Homicide vs. Cabana - ***3/4

Overall: My 2006 show of the year. Definitely in the top 5 in ROH history.

EDIT - By the way, Final Battle 2003 & Straight Shootin w/ Samoa Joe & CM Punk are back in stock in the ROH store.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

thanks, time to watch raw


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



RVD=ECW said:


> Thanks for the recommendations, but I was looking more towards the shows following Generation Now, the show after War of the Wire II in like July or August on. Thanks anyway though.


War of The Wire II to Now the best 4 shows i've seen are...

1. Unified
2. Glory By Honor V Night 2
3. Anarchy in the UK
4. Generation Now


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> Be ready for some great Promos by Punk and Foley on that show:agree: A Fun show too.
> 
> Ok since I need Fate Of An Angel, The Homecoming, & Redemption to complete the "Summer Of Punk" I was wondering which shows are the best out of the 3?? Some Star ratings would be nice too.


Well I have Redemption and The Homecoming, both of these shows are very good. I've heard mixed reviews for Fate Of An Angel. But I would definetly get Redemption for the ROH World title match and Hardy Vs Homicide.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Well I have Redemption and The Homecoming, both of these shows are very good. I've heard mixed reviews for Fate Of An Angel. But I would definetly get Redemption for the ROH World title match and Hardy Vs Homicide.


Alright cool, I have seen Hardy/Homicide and I liked it the main event should be good as well. The Homecoming is in the 10 dollar sale so I might get that next time. Thanks dude


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Fate of an Angel was the best show in the "Summer of Punk" aside from maybe Escape From NY, aside from the horrible Tag Team Endurance on Fate of an Angel it was a great all around show. And I know hailsabin is gonna mark for the fact El Generico has a good match with the man Austin Aries.

Homecoming didn't do much for me when I orginally watched it, need to watch it again however.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Fate of an Angel was the best show in the "Summer of Punk" aside from maybe Escape From NY, aside from the horrible Tag Team Endurance on Fate of an Angel it was a great all around show. And I know hailsabin is gonna mark for the fact El Generico has a good match with the man Austin Aries.
> 
> Homecoming didn't do much for me when I orginally watched it, need to watch it again however.


Oh you know it, hell I almost bought Dragon's Gate Invasion for Homicide vs Generico! Aries vs Generico should be good. I heard that FOAA was a great show so I will most likely get all of those shows anyways, because I want to see all of the Punk title matches, god I loved him like that, he ruled.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I forgot to mension you get to see Styles botch a Styles Clash on Roderick at FOAA, good stuff. I need to rewatch the whole Summer of Punk but maybe next weekend.


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> Be ready for some great Promos by Punk and Foley on that show A Fun show too.
> 
> Ok since I need Fate Of An Angel, The Homecoming, & *Redemption* to complete the "Summer Of Punk" I was wondering which shows are the best out of the 3?? Some Star ratings would be nice too.


redemption is one of the few ROH shows that ive seen (i watched future stars copy at his house). i think it was a good show. the main event was a very good match with all four men leaving it all in the ring. colt vs spanky was a fun/entertaining match. i think that hardy vs homicide is being overrated. i didnt fined it that great of a match


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I forgot to mension you get to see Styles botch a Styles Clash on Roderick at FOAA, good stuff. I need to rewatch the whole Summer of Punk but maybe next weekend.


I hope its like the one he did against Frankie Kazarian in TNA, then it would be good stuff:agree:


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Did he pretty much drop Kazarian on his neck cause thats what happens to Strong. Ouch!

And 441 I agree with you on the Homicide/Hardy match (as I think Hardy is way overrated anyways), the only Hardy in ROH I really liked out of the 3 actually to go along with whats been talked about was at Fate of an Angel, and that was still only like *** 3/4 to me.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^
It wasnt AJ's fault, Roddy didnt duck his head when they went to land.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone know if any of the matches on these DVDs from IVP are clipped:

Best of Chris Benoit
Best of Eddy Guerrero Vol. 2
Best of Jack Evans
Best of Kenta Kobashi Vol. 1
Best of Great Muta Vol. 1

And one other thing, does anyone know what's on the Best of Dean Malenko DVD? There's no match listing...


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Does anyone know if any of the matches on these DVDs from IVP are clipped:
> 
> Best of Chris Benoit
> Best of Eddy Guerrero Vol. 2
> Best of Jack Evans
> Best of Kenta Kobashi Vol. 1
> Best of Great Muta Vol. 1
> 
> And one other thing, does anyone know what's on the Best of Dean Malenko DVD? There's no match listing...


They'll tell you which matches are clipped or not.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> They'll tell you which matches are clipped or not.


Oh, ok then, I guess none of them are clipped. Thanks.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My CZW and IWA:MS stuff came today (COD 8, DWTS2, Hurt 2007). Star ratings and FULL REVIEWS (yeah it's been a while) will be up when I can.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Watch and review Hurt 07 first if you can.


----------



## TheTargeter

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How long does it take for shows to come out on DVD? I noticed no December shows are out yet. Does it usually take that long? Seems like a long time to avoid spoilers.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It takes about a month to a month and a half usually.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> My CZW and IWA:MS stuff came today (COD 8, DWTS2, Hurt 2007). Star ratings and FULL REVIEWS (yeah it's been a while) will be up when I can.


COD 8, I want to see a review on that one first please


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Chikara Talent Borrows;Genius Steals
1. Hydra Lock Challenge - N/R
2. Los Ice Creams & Kenji Fukimoto vs. Twiggy, Equinox & Retail Dragon - **3/4
3. Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet - ***1/4
4. Jagged vs. Player Uno - **
5. Rhett Titus, Pelle Primeau & Shane Hagadorn vs. The Colony - **3/4
6. Josh Daniels vs. Max Boyer - **3/4
7. Lance Steel vs. Trik Davis - **
8. Delirious, Hallowicked, Deliriouscito & Hallowickedcito vs. Blind Rage, Hydra, Crossbones & UltraMantis Black - ***
9. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Mike Quackenbush & Shane Storm - ***1/4
10. Strap Match - Larry Sweeney vs. Eddie Kingston - ***1/4

Overall show score: 6/10


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My full COD 8 review will be up tomorrow, but I just finished the show (aside from a few matches I didn't have time to say) and it gets a HIGH reccomendation. The match quality isn't astounding, but the variety and entertainment factor is very high, could watch the show straight through many times without getting bored. 

2. 8 Man Lucha Tag- ***
3. New Jersey All-Stars vs. Team AnDrew- **1/2
4. DJ Hyde vs. Mana- **1/4 
5. Cheech vs. Cloudy- ***1/4 
6. Blackout vs. BLKOUT- Haven't finished yet 
7. Hallowicked vs. Sexxxy Eddy- Haven't watched yet 
8. Ruckus vs. Human Tornado- *** 
9. Pandora’s Box vs. LuFisto, Luke & Danny Havoc- Haven't watched yet 
10. Necro Butcher vs. Drake Younger- ***1/2 
11. Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston vs. Justice Pain- *** (MAJOR props to all men involved) 
12. Cage Of Death Match - Zandig vs. Nick Gage vs. LOBO vs. LuFisto- **

Overall- ***1/4 in terms of match quality, and ****1/2 in terms of "this is so much fun to watch".


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Straight Shootin' with Christian Cage arrived today and IWA MS King Of The Death Tournament 2000 arrived yesterday 

IVP have finally shipped my DVD's or so it says in the order status on their website. I am not going to order from them again because heir lack off customer service has been terrible. 3 day shipping gurranteed pfft, more like 3 week shipping.

Off topic.
I can't get on the ROH forums or homepage


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DavidEFC said:


> Straight Shootin' with Christian Cage arrived today and IWA MS King Of The Death Tournament 2000 arrived yesterday
> 
> IVP have finally shipped my DVD's or so it says in the order status on their website. I am not going to order from them again because heir lack off customer service has been terrible. 3 day shipping gurranteed pfft, more like 3 week shipping.
> 
> *Off topic.
> I can't get on the ROH forums or homepage *



Glad its not just me then


----------



## the_andy

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hello, my name is Andy and im an ROH virgin. Although i keep on hearing people go on about how awesome it is and yadder yadder, so I've decided that i want to try and get into ROH. The question is... how? and what? and who? I dont have a clue who many of the people in ROH are.

Basically, i want someone to recommend me some DVDs i could buy. Something that would help to get me into ROH.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



the_andy said:


> Hello, my name is Andy and im an ROH virgin. Although i keep on hearing people go on about how awesome it is and yadder yadder, so I've decided that i want to try and get into ROH. The question is... how? and what? and who? I dont have a clue who many of the people in ROH are.
> 
> Basically, i want someone to recommend me some DVDs i could buy. Something that would help to get me into ROH.


Read this thread http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=282517


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

1. Hydra Lock Challenge - N/A
2. Los Ice Creams & Lance Steel vs. The Colony - **1/2 
3. Kenji Fukimoto vs. Trik Davis - *
4. Equinox vs. Larry Sweeney - *1/2
5. Eddie Kingston vs. Chuck Taylor - **
6. Jagged vs. Twiggy - **
7. Player Uno vs. Max Boyer - **
8. Hydra & UltraMantis Black vs. Hallowicked & Delirious - ***
9. Cheech, Retail Dragon & Shane Storm vs. Cloudy, Ricochet & Mike Quackenbush - ***1/4
10. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli - ****

Overall card wasn' too great, but worth getting if you're a CHIKARA fan for the excellent main event.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> 1. Hydra Lock Challenge - N/A
> 2. Los Ice Creams & Lance Steel vs. The Colony - **1/2
> 3. Kenji Fukimoto vs. Trik Davis - *
> 4. Equinox vs. Larry Sweeney - *1/2
> 5. Eddie Kingston vs. Chuck Taylor - **
> 6. Jagged vs. Twiggy - **
> 7. Player Uno vs. Max Boyer - **
> 8. Hydra & UltraMantis Black vs. Hallowicked & Delirious - ***
> 9. Cheech, Retail Dragon & Shane Storm vs. Cloudy, Ricochet & Mike Quackenbush - ***1/4
> 10. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli - ****
> 
> Overall card wasn' too great, but worth getting if you're a CHIKARA fan for the excellent main event.


What event is this ?


----------



## peep4life

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

So I was watching Glory by Honor V Night 2 and the little montage at the beginning showed Christian Cage and Brian Danielson wrestling. I was wondering what show this was on and if it worth buying. Also, has anyone seen the Straight Shooting DVD wit Cage, just curious if it is any good. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

That clip was from the event titled 'That's how we Roll'.

The match was Christian Cage & Colt Cabana vs. Christopher Daniels & Bryan Danielson.

I haven't heard anything about straight shooting with Chirstian Cage.


----------



## peep4life

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Derek_2k4 said:


> That clip was from the event titled 'That's how we Roll'.
> 
> The match was Christian Cage & Colt Cabana vs. Christopher Daniels & Bryan Danielson.
> 
> I haven't heard anything about straight shooting with Chirstian Cage.


So, is the show any good, because I have been buying ROH DVDs lately and I want to get the good shows first, I don't feel like buying it for the Cage appearance alone.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Derek_2k4 said:


> I haven't heard anything about straight shooting with Chirstian Cage.


It's pretty funny at times one of the few straight shootin' DVD's I own. I'm still waiting for that Konnan DVD to come in.



> So, is the show any good, because I have been buying ROH DVDs lately and I want to get the good shows first, I don't feel like buying it for the Cage appearance alone.


If you can find the main event skip the show.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If you want to geta ROH show with Cage, then I suggest getting Generation Now.

It was a solid show and features Christian Cage vs. Christopher Daniels.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Platt said:


> What event is this ?


Oops! Sorry.

It's called "Brick". 

Here's a link with all the info you need:
http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/cgi-b...dvd0315&cat=chikaradvd&catstr=HOME:chikaradvd


----------



## peep4life

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks again I'll probably just buy Generation Now


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

To anyone that's interested:

411 reviewed ROH GBHV:N2.

Here's the link: http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/video_reviews/49736/ROH---Glory-By-Honor-V-Night-2-DVD-Review.htm

^ If it doesn't work just add an "l" on the end.

Very good review from those 2, I agree on Nigel/Marafuji, it wasn't that good. They did some spots very arkwardly, it was ONLY finishers at the end that made it good and the opening parts were pretty much forgotten. Still, good match.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have just bought a brand new copy of ROH Weekend Of Thunder Night 1 from Ebay for £3.95 inc shipping ($8.00)


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Couple random thoughts: 
1. Completely disagree with 411 on Nigel-Nao, but I think I understand why they didn't dig it. That was a NOAH match through and through, and considering Ziegler believed the GHC title theme was Nigel's NOAH theme music, I doubt he (and possibly Garoon) has much puro knowledge. Not a knock on them, per se, but definatly hurt there enjoyment of the match.
2. Critiscizing Dragon's selling of his legitamatly injured shoulder is as nit picky as it gets, and these two are the kings of the nit picking. Thats why I normally don't like their reviews.
3. I FINALLY got hooked up with a copy of OYAS, and upgraded to DVD on BFSE, WOTWI, SCW, and got my own copy of TBE. Sense a trend? Will have a bunch of star ratings tonight from my past week of wrestle watching.
4. If you are into comps, you NEED Keith_H's WON MOTY set. 8 discs of the best wrestling ever. The 7 minute Von Erichs-Freebirds is one of the few I hadn't seen, and is legit ****1/2, and definatly no lower than ****. While I'm sure most (myself included) has seen almost all of these matches, this is the best VQ for almost all the rare matches. This is an indy board so I won't review it fully, but consider this blurb the highest reccomendation. Find at all costs.
5. Going to watch OYAS, and I just picked up this set. What do you guys think, I'm only farmiliar with the PPV matches (original and new ECW).
History of Awesome vs. Tanaka (3 Discs) ($12)

DISC 1
1. The Gladiator vs. Masato Tanaka – FMW (8/25/95)
2. Terry Funk & The Gladiator vs. Hayabusa & Masato Tanaka - FMW (9/24/96)
3. Double Titles: Masato Tanaka vs. The Gladiator - FMW (2/18/97)
4. Double Titles: Masato Tanaka vs. The Gladiator - FMW “Fall Spectacular '97” (9/28/97)
5. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka – ECW “Hardcore TV” (07/08/1998)
6. Masato Tanaka and Jerry Lynn vs. Mike Awesome and Justin Credible - ECW “Hardcore TV” (7/29/98)
7. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka – ECW “Heat Wave ‘98” (8/2/98)

DISC 2
8. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka vs. Taz – ECW “Anarchy Rulz” (9/19/99)
9. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka - ECW “November 2 Remember 99” (11/7/99)
10. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka – ECW on TNN (12/24/99)
11. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka - ECW on TNN (12/31/99)
12. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka – ECW on TNN (2/18/00)
13. Raven/Mike Awesome vs. Tommy Dreamer/Masato Tanaka – ECW on TNN (3/10/00)

DISC 3
14. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka – ECW on TNN (3/17/00)
15. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka - MLW “Revolutions” (5/9/03)
16. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka - Zero-One "Manifesto 1 PPV” (2/29/04)
17. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka – ECW "One Night Stand 2005” (6/12/05)
18. BONUS MATCH: Mike Awesome vs. Hayabusa[/b] FMW (3/17/98)
19. BONUS MATCH: Mike Awesome vs. Kenta Kobashi AJPW (9/4/99)


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just watched some random ROH.

Aries/Spanky - New Frontiers - ****
Aries/Joe - Escape from NY - ****
Walters/Xavier - ***3/4

^ All really good matches.

*Not changing my sig 'cos I wanna advertise CHIKARA *


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

_ Finally Recieved My 1st ROH DVD. I Got Glory By Honor 5 Night 2. Can't Wait To Watch!"

So For My Next Order, I Want To Order Approx 3-5 DVDs, Got Any Suggestions. _


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



StraightEdge said:


> _ Finally Recieved My 1st ROH DVD. I Got Glory By Honor 5 Night 2. Can't Wait To Watch!"
> 
> So For My Next Order, I Want To Order Approx 3-5 DVDs, Got Any Suggestions. _


Manhattan Mayhem
Final Battle 2005
Supercard Of Honor
Unified


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sweet the Joe and Punk shoot is back in stock now.I'm going to buy either that or the Punk and Cabana shoot with my next order.What one should it be?


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



StraightEdge said:


> _ Finally Recieved My 1st ROH DVD. I Got Glory By Honor 5 Night 2. Can't Wait To Watch!"_
> 
> _So For My Next Order, I Want To Order Approx 3-5 DVDs, Got Any Suggestions. _


Manhattan Mayhem
Better Than Our Best
Unified
Anarchy in the UK

All really good.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> To anyone that's interested:
> 
> 411 reviewed ROH GBHV:N2.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/video_reviews/49736/ROH---Glory-By-Honor-V-Night-2-DVD-Review.htm
> 
> ^ If it doesn't work just add an "l" on the end.
> 
> Very good review from those 2, I agree on Nigel/Marafuji, it wasn't that good. They did some spots very arkwardly, it was ONLY finishers at the end that made it good and the opening parts were pretty much forgotten. Still, good match.


i also think Nigel VS Fuji wasnt that good. There was such a reliance on finishers to create compelling near falls it was beyond a joke. Nigel looked totally stupid and out of his element, and the match didnt flow well at all. Still good, but far from great.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How did Nigel look stupid and out of his element? I thought he really got over in that match, to the point where the crowd was with every nearfall on a match with the biggest forgone conclusion in history. And I disagree about the finishers, what you may classify as a finisher, really isn't. Nigel got nearfalls with many variations of a lariat, not his finisher, Nao got a couple off superkicks, and there were some others, as well.

Star Ratings for the week

Fight of the Century
Sal vs. Colt - **1/4
Hagadorn vs. Dempsey - DUD
Four Corner Survival - ***1/4
Ultimate Endurance - ***1/2
Cide/BJ vs. Corino/Pearce - ***1/4
KENTA vs. Davey - ****1/4
Joe vs. Dragon - ****1/2
Overall: Must Have for 06.

Generation Now
Claudio vs. Delirious - ***
Embassy vs. Saints - **1/2
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jay Briscoe - ***1/4
Homicide vs. Mark Briscoe - ***
Generation Next vs. Richards, Irish Airborne, and Clark - ****1/4
Daniels vs. Cage - ***1/2
Nigel vs. Dragon - ****
Overall: High Reccomendation

Reborn: Completion
Special K vs. Gen Next - ***1/4
Lethal vs. Nigel vs. Williams vs. Walters - ***
Carnage Crew vs. New Carnage Crew - **
CM Punk vs. Aries vs. Shelley vs. Stryker - *3/4
Saints vs. Prophecy - **1/2
Rave vs. Acid - *1/2
Doug Williams vs. Alex Shelley - ****
Samoa Joe and Briscoes vs. Rottweilers - ****
Overall: Reccomended

One Year Anniversary Show (First Half)
Four Corner Survival - ***1/4
Carnage Crew vs. TWA - **
Briscoe vs. Briscoe - ****
Homicide vs. Corino - ***


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



AmEagle said:


> Sweet the Joe and Punk shoot is back in stock now.I'm going to buy either that or the Punk and Cabana shoot with my next order.What one should it be?


Get the Joe and Punk one. Its the Best Straight Shootin' IMO.


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

does anyone know when the next sale will be on rohwrestling.com? im only 14 so the only money i have is my christmas money so i want to make a little money go a long way


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well they have a 15% off right now. ROH usually has a sale every week.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Well they have a 15% off right now. ROH usually has a sale every week.


Any knowledge on the next 10 dollar sale?


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^ya thats mainly what i was talking about


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The $10 sale comes up once a month so I'd say the next one would be around the end of this month/early Feb. The last one was on 12/21/2006 so it should be coming up.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I hope it's the Buy 3 get 1 free along with Black Friday Fallout and Dethroned today.


----------



## angryWEFposter.

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just Got my order through yesterday:

Death Before Dishonor III
Joe/Punk Shoot Intervies
Supercard of Honor
Dragon Gate Challenge

I watched the Joe/Punk Shoot last night, and it was very entertaining and funny (The ****** bar thing cracked me up, plus the story where Homicide tries to piss on Punk!). Does anyone kno any other good Shoots from ROH?


----------



## The_Real_Deal

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I need an opinion on my next order.

I'm going to get Honor Reclaims Boston, The Bitter End and if it is out Dethroned.

Is there any changes i should make to this order and what are the shows like.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Don't get TBE IMO, get something else like Anarchy in the UK.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



angryWEFposter. said:


> Just Got my order through yesterday:
> 
> Death Before Dishonor III
> Joe/Punk Shoot Intervies
> Supercard of Honor
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> 
> I watched the Joe/Punk Shoot last night, and it was very entertaining and funny (The ****** bar thing cracked me up, plus the story where Homicide tries to piss on Punk!). Does anyone kno any other good Shoots from ROH?


The Lance Storm one is surprisingly excellent. I like the Corino one too, as I find the guy really funny. Plus the Cabana/Punk one is fun too.


----------



## Steee

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

GBH V: Night 2 came today . Il watch it this weekend sometime.


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Dethorned and Black Friday Fallout have been released today....Just a heads up for anyone who wants to buy them.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE RETURNS!!
> 
> Please read all the details below before placing your order at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Double DVD sets can not be used as your free selection unless they are the lowest priced item you are ordering.
> 3) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 4) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
> 5) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Wednesday, January 24th at 10pm EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles.
> 
> 
> NEW MERCHANDISE
> 
> The following items are now available in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> 
> Dethroned- Edison, NJ 11/25/06 (DVD)
> 
> Features Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe in a Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight, Kings of Wrestling vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal for the World Tag Team Titles, Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards, & much more.
> 1. Brent Albright vs. El Generico
> 2. Shane Hagadorn vs. Bobby Dempsey (Top of the Class Trophy)
> 3. Delirious vs. Jason Blade
> 4. BJ Whitmer vs. Jason Jacobs
> 5. Roderick Strong vs. Shingo (FIP Heavyweight Title Match)
> 6. Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
> 7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave
> 8. Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries
> 9. Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight)
> 
> Black Friday Fallout- Long Island, NY 11/24/06 (DVD)
> 
> Features Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards & Delirious, Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe, Kings of Wrestling vs. Aries & Strong for the World Tag Team Titles, Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave, Mark Briscoe vs. Shingo, & more.
> 1. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze vs. Allison Danger vs. Nikki Roxx (SHIMMER Four Corner Survival)
> 2. Brent Albright vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Jason Glade (Gauntlet Series)
> 3. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
> 4. Mark Briscoe vs. Shingo
> 5. Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave
> 6. Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe
> 7. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards & Delirious
> 
> TNA Hard Justice 2006 DVD
> 
> On Sunday, August 13, 2006, TNA Wrestling presented the three-hour “Hard Justice” event, live and exclusively on Pay-Per-View. That night saw the wrestling icon known as Sting challenge “King Of The Mountain” Jeff Jarrett for the NWA World Heavyweight Title! In addition, the NWA World Tag Team Title was on the line as AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels defended the gold against the violent Latin American Exchange, as well as an X Championship three-way match pitting titleholder Senshi against Petey Williams and Jay Lethal! This DVD contains the “Hard Justice” Pay-Per-View in its entirety, with the following matches featured:
> 1. NWA WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE MATCH Jeff Jarrett w/ Scott Steiner vs. Sting w/ Christian Cage
> 2. NWA WORLD TAG TEAM TITLE MATCH: AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels vs. The Latin American Exchange
> 3. X DIVISION CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH: Senshi vs. Petey Williams vs. Jay Lethal
> 4. Samoa Joe vs. Rhino vs. Monty Brown
> 5. Abyss vs. Brother Runt
> 6. Chris Sabin vs. Alex Shelley
> 7. Eric Young vs. Johnny Devine
> 8. Gail Kim vs. Sirelda
> 
> TNA Victory Road 2006 DVD
> 
> On Sunday, July 16, TNA Wrestling presented the three-hour “Victory Road” event, live and exclusively on Pay-Per-View. That night, four of the top TNA stars competed in the “Road To Victory” match for a shot at the NWA World Heavyweight Title, with Christian Cage vs. Sting vs. Samoa Joe vs. Scott Steiner! In addition, the NWA World Tag Team Title was on the line when champions AJ Styles and Christopher Daniels with Sirelda defended the gold against former champs America’s Most Wanted with Gail Kim! This DVD contains the “Victory Road” Pay-Per-View event in its entirety, with the following matches featured:
> 1. “ROAD TO VICTORY” FOUR-WAY MATCH: Sting vs. Christian Cage vs. Samoa Joe vs. Scott Steiner
> 2. NWA WORLD TAG TEAM TITLE MATCH: AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels w/ Sirelda vs. America’s Most Wanted w/ Gail Kim
> 3. X DIVISION CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH: Senshi vs. Kazarian
> 4. Team 3D vs. The James Gang & Abyss
> 5. Chris Sabin & Jay Lethal vs. Kevin Nash & Alex Shelley
> 6. Hair vs. Hair: Raven vs. Larry Zbyszko
> 7. LAX vs. Ron Killings & Sonjay Dutt
> 8. Rhino vs. “The Alpha Male” Monty Brown
> 9. The Naturals vs. The Diamonds In The Rough
> 
> TNA Dream Team- Best of AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels DVD-R
> 
> The TNA Live Event Tag Team Title Defenses of AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
> 
> Hermie Sadler's UWF has brought Live TNA Wrestling to many cities across the east coast and one team consistantly has given some of the best matches! Now see the epic encounters of the "TNA Dream Team," AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels defend their TNA-NWA World Tag Team Titles against the best competition in TNA!
> 
> 1. AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels vs. The James Gang
> 2. AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels vs. Samao Joe & Petey Williams
> 3. AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Lethal & Chris Sabin
> 4. AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels vs. The Naturals
> 5. AJ Styles & Christoper Daniels vs. LAX (Hernandez & Homicide with Konnan)
> 
> UWF ’Extreme Rules’ 12/16/06 DVD-R
> 
> 1. Rhino & Buff Bagwell vs. Elix Skipper & David Young
> 2. Jay Lethal vs. AJ Styles
> 3. Samoa Joe saves Christmas as Abyss attacks Santa Claus & the Naughty Elf SoCal Val
> 4. Christopher Daniels vs. Petey Williams (X Division Title Match)
> 5. Ron Killings & Hermie Sadler vs. Maven & Alex Shelley (Special Referee NASCAR's Elliott Sadler)
> 6. Abyss vs. Brother Runt (NWA World Title Extreme Match)
> 
> UWF 'Monster In Knightdale' 12/15/06 DVD-R
> 
> 1. Jay Lethal vs. Petey Williams vs. Alex Shelley (3-Way X-Division Match - Winner faces Daniels in South Hill for the title)
> 2. Ron Killings & Buff Bagwell vs. Elix Skipper & David Young - special referee SoCal Val
> 3. Rhino vs. Maven
> 4. AJ Styles vs. Brother Runt
> 5. Abyss vs. Christopher Daniels (NWA World Title Match)
> 
> UWF-TNA ’Saturday Night Under The Stars’ 9/30/06 DVD-R
> 
> 1. Rhino vs. Shark Boy vs. Eric Young (3 Way Dance)
> 2. Amber O'Neal vs. Earl Hebner with special referee Christy Hemme
> 3. AJ Styles vs. Alex Shelley
> 4. Chris Sabin & Sonjay Dutt vs. LAX (Hernandez & Homicide with Konnan)
> 5. Samoa Joe vs. Abyss with James Mitchell
> 6. The James Gang & Hermie Sadler vs. America's Most Wanted & Petey Williams
> 
> UWF-TNA ’Capital Punishment’ 9/29/06 DVD-R
> 
> 1. Sonjay Dutt vs. Alex Shelley
> 2. The James Gang vs. America's Most Wanted
> 3. Rhino vs. Abyss (Monsters Ball Match)
> 4. Chris Sabin vs. Shark Boy vs. Eric Young vs. Petey Williams (X Divsion 4-Way)
> 5. Brian Hebner vs. Earl Hebner (Hair vs. Hair with special referee Christy Hemme)
> 6. Samoa Joe vs. Jeff Jarrett
> 7. NWA World Tag Team Titles: AJ Styles & Christoper Daniels vs. LAX (Hernandez & Homicide with Konnan)
> 
> Dangerous Divas - Traci Brooks DVD-R
> 
> The lovely TNA Knockout faces intense action against some of the top female grapplers around. Traci seemed to be in a mean mood during many of these bouts and didn't have a problem trash-talking and taking a few shortcuts, even if that includes ripping at her opponents wardrobe! She even got nasty with the referee... let's just say he wasn't at all prepared for what Traci had to offer him!!! Traci also seemed to have a score to settle with the sweet and lovely Lollipop. These two really went at it!!! Traci got really upset with Crystal White almost ripping her top off and let's just say that Traci more than repaid her for those actions. Features four big empty arena bouts from a TNA Knockout that really knows how to deliver!
> 
> UNCENSORED VERSION! May contain adult language and wardrobe malfunctions.
> 
> 1. Traci Brooks vs. Talia Madison
> 2. Traci Brooks vs. Crystal White
> 3. Traci Brooks vs. Lollipop
> 4. Traci Brooks vs. April Hunter
> 
> Dangerous Divas - April Hunter DVD-R
> 
> April Hunter is no stranger to anyone. She's made a name for herself in the ring and all over the internet as one of the most downloaded women to be found. She's big and strong, but can she really wrestle? You'll be amazed as April teaches her opponents a lesson in pain, pulling out a whole new bag of tricks featuring some of the most painful submission holds ever seen! Do we even have to remind you of her power? Well everyone that steps in the ring with her is reminded of it as she pounds them into dreamland! Four big singles bouts plus a very special tag team encounter as April joins Talia to for T&A and takes on their number one rival, Team Blondage!
> 
> UNCENSORED VERSION! May contain adult language and wardrobe malfunctions.
> 
> 1. April Hunter vs. Amber O'Neal
> 2. April Hunter vs. Crystal White
> 3. April Hunter vs. Lollipop
> 4. April Hunter vs. Traci Brooks
> 5. BONUS MATCH: T&A (Talia Madison & April Hunter) vs. Team Blondage (Amber O'Neal & Lollipop)
> 
> Dangerous Divas - Lollipop DVD-R
> 
> Is anything sweeter than a Lollipop? The former star of TNA PPVs proves she's got more moves in her hips than just dancing as she demonstrates many sweet moves in the ring against her lovely opponents. But she's not always sweet when facing someone she doesn't like. We find out that Lollipop has a sour spot that includes hair pulling, ripping at eyes and clothes too!!! See one of the last Team Blondage matches ever as Lollipop and Amber take on T&A, Talia and April. Both teams want to prove to everyone that they are the dominent female tag team, but only one can win!
> 
> UNCENSORED VERSION! May contain adult language and wardrobe malfunctions.
> 
> 1. Lollipop vs. Talia Madison
> 2. Lollipop vs. April Hunter
> 3. Lollipop vs. Crystal White
> 4. Lollipop vs. Traci Brooks
> 5. BONUS MATCH: Team Blondage (Lollipop & Amber O'Neal) vs. T&A (Talia Madison & April Hunter)


Exactly what i was hoping for now i can pick up the 4 latest shows plus the Konnan shoot and Shimmer volume6


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey everyone, go peep my article on why Dragon-KENTA is MOTY2006, which won me a free DVD and a spot in the Inside Pulse ROH article, which is written by Aaron Glazer. Go check it out:
http://wrestling.insidepulse.com/articles/64064/2007/01/19/a-modest-response.html


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have just made an order on the ROH site

Eric Bischoffs Book
Straight Shootin' with CM Punk & Samoa Joe
Straight Shootin' with Konnan
Black Friday Fallout
Dethroned


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Random ROH just watched:

Aries vs McGuiness - Unscripted 2 - ***3/4

CM Punk vs Roderick Strong - The Future is now - ****

Both great matches.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just seen two music videos of ROH Better Than Our Best & Future is Now I got to say...WOW! Those shows look awesome. I can't wait for my birthday so I can get those (too bad it's in April *sigh*).

What is the best shows from IWS?


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I know Ring Of Honor has a great reputation.

But I was just wondering if any one had an opinion on RF Video, Smart Mark, or IVP.

Just a question.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Congrats MrPaiMei, I was gonna enter that contest as well but I have had absolutely no time to write out a competent article, although mine would have looked extremely similar to yours (in terms of everything from choice to writing style), so it woulda been close  Enjoy the DVD


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



heyman deciple said:


> I know Ring Of Honor has a great reputation.
> 
> But I was just wondering if any one had an opinion on RF Video, Smart Mark, or IVP.
> 
> Just a question.


SMV and RF Video are very effective. I've never had an order messed up and they arrived rather quickly to my house.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Congrats MrPaiMei, I was gonna enter that contest as well but I have had absolutely no time to write out a competent article, although mine would have looked extremely similar to yours (in terms of everything from choice to writing style), so it woulda been close  Enjoy the DVD



Thanks a lot Spartan, appreciate the feedback. Just ordered BFF and Dethroned, and with those shows and the new Video Wire, DAMN is the BJ-Jimmy feud hot. The matches have been awesome at best, and pretty good at worst, and supposedly the Dethroned match is intense as all hell. Can't wait to see where this feud goes.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Top 4 shows from Survival Of The Fittest up until Dethroned(if you saw it). I saw all ofIrresistable Forces on the computer and about 7 matches off SOTF 2006/MCM combined.(none of the matches I rated higher than ***3/4.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Best of Akiyama
Puroresu DVD Sampler
Best of Jack Evans
Best of KENTA & Marafuji
Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC V.2
Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC V.3
Best of Milano Collection A.T
NOAH 12/02/2006 December 2nd 
Best of Nigel McGuinness (IVP Custom Comp)
Bad Blood 2004
Survior Series 2004
Royal Rumble 2004
Blacklash 2004
Vengence 2004
Unforgiven 2004
Summer Slam 2004
3 Faces of Foley

I just got these
I know have all the Raw 2004 ppvs. Whos seen the Japenses ones? Are they good?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just got:
Dethroned
Black Friday Fallout
Straight Shooting w/Punk & Joe 
Honor Reclaims Boston

Anyways about shoot interviews I was looking at the Jushin Thunder Liger shoot but decided to get Punk/Joe instead, anyone know if the Liger Shoot is any good?


----------



## angryWEFposter.

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Just got:
> Dethroned
> Black Friday Fallout
> Straight Shooting w/Punk & Joe
> Honor Reclaims Boston
> 
> Anyways about shoot interviews I was looking at the Jushin Thunder Liger shoot but decided to get Punk/Joe instead, anyone know if the Liger Shoot is any good?


Yeah got it in Audio. Its a little hard to understand but it could be the quality I got it in. Yet, very interesting.

Punk/Joe shoot is very good. The storys are brilliantly hilarious particualry the one where Punk starts a fight with a transexual and Homicide trying to piss on him! Also there is a great insight to the dynamic of their trilogy.

Anyone know any other good ROH shoots, by the way?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The 12/22 show has been named International Challenge


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My IVP DVD's finally arrived today 29 days after ordering them.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Did anyone here go to Black Friday Fallout? I was wondering if it is worth getting.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

There was a review on inside pulse that gave the main **** as the MOTN, but everything else was called horrible and he said Dethroned is 100 times better. I'll try and find a link.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Black Friday Fallout: http://wrestling.insidepulse.com/ar...12406-long-island-live-attendance-report.html
Dethroned: http://wrestling.insidepulse.com/ar...2506-in-edison-nj-live-attendance-review.html


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks MrPaiMei. I'm definetly picking up Dethroned. I might skip Black Friday Fallout. I'll probably wait for some DVD reviews before buying it. I appreciate the help.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The Liger shoot is okay, but the pace is really slow because he needs a translator. Not that I expected him to speak perfect English, it just slows it down.

I'll pick up Dethroned and just download the Black Friday Fallout main event.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The fact that whoever it was rated Rave/McGuinness less than *** automatically makes me wish they get their head examined, along with the ratings for the first three matches being off as well...not so much Generico/Albright maybe, but definiely Dempsey/Hagadorn and Delirious/Blade, those two should be lower (they weren't meant to be classics anyway).

Although, I do agree Dethroned is a must own.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ No offence Spart but I've grown to hate when people get insulted on their match opinion. Okay, "getting your head examined" isn't as bad as other insults I've read, but still it's quite annoying.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> ^ No offence Spart but I've grown to hate when people get insulted on their match opinion. Okay, "getting your head examined" isn't as bad as other insults I've read, but still it's quite annoying.


First off, you haven't seen the match, so you can't really say whether my comments are warranted or not. Having a different opinion is one thing, being wrong is another. That reviewer is wrong, not just with the rating, but with his comments about the arm work and such: it did lead somewhere, it lead to arm submissions and an attempt at a submission victory, durr. Also, the only reason you've grown to hate that is because you receive the hate yourself, am I right? And I say it's deserved, you blatantly let your like/dislike for wrestlers change your ratings, among other things.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just picked up the following IWA:MS shows on ebay cos they were going cheap can anyone give me an overall show rating see if i got some good shows or not

Big Ass Xmas Bash
Necro VS Joe 2 
Christmas Carnage 2005
Strong Style Tournament '05


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> First off, you haven't seen the match, so you can't really say whether my comments are warranted or not. Having a different opinion is one thing, being wrong is another. That reviewer is wrong, not just with the rating, but with his comments about the arm work and such: it did lead somewhere, it lead to arm submissions and an attempt at a submission victory, durr. Also, the only reason you've grown to hate that is because you receive the hate yourself, am I right? And I say it's deserved, you blatantly let your like/dislike for wrestlers change your ratings, among other things.


How did I know I was gonna get owned there? You are the best arguer ever Spart. (no sarcasm, I'm being serious)

Anyway...

Sure I haven't seen the match, but that doesn't stop me from saying the "you need to get your head checked out" comment is out of line. Maybe he just didn't see/pay attention to/notice the armwork leading to somewhere.

It seems you think differenet, but to me a rating is never right or wrong, as it's opinion. There is no "right" rating for a match, as the rating is opinon, not fact.

Now, let me distinctly say I *do not* hate those comments because they're used against me. I've never had them used against me, or at least not a personal insult. There's a difference between "your review sucks" and saying "you suck". Anyway, I've never had any of those kind of comments used on me. But I have read them elsewhere, and it annoys me that fellow reviewers are being disrespected. People take time to review things, and help people on their decision on buying the show - they shouldn't be personally insulted for that.

Criticizing my reviews is fine, but there really was no need for that here, as all I did was complain about you insulting some dude for his rating, without anything to do with my reviews.



EDIT: If Gabe broke Kayfabe and all at Main Event Spectacles and told Teddy hart never to work for ROH again, how come Teddy was book at 2004's "At Our Best"?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Platt said:


> Just picked up the following IWA:MS shows on ebay cos they were going cheap can anyone give me an overall show rating see if i got some good shows or not
> 
> Big Ass Xmas Bash
> Necro VS Joe 2
> Christmas Carnage 2005
> Strong Style Tournament '05


Necro/Joe II was a great show and so was the Strong Style Tournament '05. Big Ass Xmas Bash and Christmas Carnage were solid shows.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Random ROH:

Fate of an Angel:

AJ Styles vs Roderick Strong - ****
James Gibsn vs CM Punk - ***3/4


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

_Making My Second ROH DVD Order. I Got Glory By Honor Night 2 Last Time and This Time Im Thinking of Getting

-Manhatten Mayhem
-Unified
-Supercard of Honor
-4th Anniversary Show.
I'm Thinking MAYBE A 5th DVD of Better Than Our Best But I Might Do That Next DVD Order

Anyone Disagree With My Order, Think I Should Change Something? Or Is It Good?_


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Manhattan Mayhem
Unified
Better Than Our Best
4th Anniversary Show

That's the order you should make, and it's a damn fine order.


> Sure I haven't seen the match, but that doesn't stop me from saying the "you need to get your head checked out" comment is out of line. Maybe he just didn't see/pay attention to/notice the armwork leading to somewhere.


If he's supposed to be reviewing a match and is actually working for a semi-well known site that does reviews, don't you think he should pay a bit more attention? It's not like it's hard to miss: the arm was worked over, and it led to submissions, anyone with two eyes could tell you that. As for saying the comment is out of line, first off I never ment it to be an insult to the person, just his review was way of, actually I made that quite clear in my original post. But, yes, if I was insulting him, you'd be very well entitled to saying I'm out of line.


> It seems you think differenet, but to me a rating is never right or wrong, as it's opinion. There is no "right" rating for a match, as the rating is opinon, not fact.


His review was wrong. There's no opinion involved with that, his literal comments about the arm work leading nowhere was flat out wrong. Now, as for the rating, there ARE such thing as facts involved with rating matches. Sure it's mostly opinion, but it's an opinion to a point. Wrestling needs: selling, heat, story, psychology, etc to be good. I know some of those are very similar, but whatever. If someone called Khali/Funaki *****, they'd be wrong. I don't care who it is, they're wrong. Some people may not agree with that, but whatever. That's why I give an 'arguable rating' in my reviews, for example, Joe/Danielson from FOTC I gave an arguable rating of ****-*****, because that's what it deserved, no lower and no higher, because it had the makings of a great match. If someone had given it a higher/lower grade, I'd think they're crazy, and they either know a HELLUVA lot more than me about wrestling, or a HELLUVA lot less. I mean, I found McGuinness/Danielson boring from Generation Now, most likely never watching it again except for those sick headbutts, but I rated it **** (might lower to ***3/4 if I ever watch it again), because it deserved it. I disliked the match, but rated it highly, because the workrate and everything were there, and no one can deny that.


> Now, let me distinctly say I do not hate those comments because they're used against me. I've never had them used against me, or at least not a personal insult. There's a difference between "your review sucks" and saying "you suck". Anyway, I've never had any of those kind of comments used on me. But I have read them elsewhere, and it annoys me that fellow reviewers are being disrespected. People take time to review things, and help people on their decision on buying the show - they shouldn't be personally insulted for that.


Yes, they have been used against you. Hell, they've happened right in this very wrestling section. If I had the time/patience, I could go look through and show you the list of insults used against you for giving poor, poor, poooooor ratings to amazing matches, and then using even poorer reasons for giving those ratings. And, once again, I never insulted him as a person, only insulted his ability to review.


> Criticizing my reviews is fine, but there really was no need for that here, as all I did was complain about you insulting some dude for his rating, without anything to do with my reviews.


I never insulted the dude, I insulted his ability to review a match. "He needs to have his head examined", because apparently reviewing a match, not just the rating, but actually saying what happened, is a struggle for him, and he was factually wrong in his comments of 'the arm work went nowhere'. Just because I didn't write out 'he needs to have his head examined, and I mean this about his ability to review' doesn't mean I was insulting him, I don't even know the guy, so who am I to insult him? I've seen you do the same exact thing to the guys at 411 with your comments, and even though I agree with you about those comments, you're a bit hypocritical to start saying I insult reviewers, aren't you?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Manhattan Mayhem
> Unified
> Better Than Our Best
> 4th Anniversary Show
> 
> That's the order you should make, and it's a damn fine order.
> 
> If he's supposed to be reviewing a match and is actually working for a semi-well known site that does reviews, don't you think he should pay a bit more attention? It's not like it's hard to miss: the arm was worked over, and it led to submissions, anyone with two eyes could tell you that. As for saying the comment is out of line, first off I never ment it to be an insult to the person, just his review was way of, actually I made that quite clear in my original post. But, yes, if I was insulting him, you'd be very well entitled to saying I'm out of line.
> 
> His review was wrong. There's no opinion involved with that, his literal comments about the arm work leading nowhere was flat out wrong. Now, as for the rating, there ARE such thing as facts involved with rating matches. Sure it's mostly opinion, but it's an opinion to a point. Wrestling needs: selling, heat, story, psychology, etc to be good. I know some of those are very similar, but whatever. If someone called Khali/Funaki *****, they'd be wrong. I don't care who it is, they're wrong. Some people may not agree with that, but whatever. That's why I give an 'arguable rating' in my reviews, for example, Joe/Danielson from FOTC I gave an arguable rating of ****-*****, because that's what it deserved, no lower and no higher, because it had the makings of a great match. If someone had given it a higher/lower grade, I'd think they're crazy, and they either know a HELLUVA lot more than me about wrestling, or a HELLUVA lot less. I mean, I found McGuinness/Danielson boring from Generation Now, most likely never watching it again except for those sick headbutts, but I rated it **** (might lower to ***3/4 if I ever watch it again), because it deserved it. I disliked the match, but rated it highly, because the workrate and everything were there, and no one can deny that.
> 
> Yes, they have been used against you. Hell, they've happened right in this very wrestling section. If I had the time/patience, I could go look through and show you the list of insults used against you for giving poor, poor, poooooor ratings to amazing matches, and then using even poorer reasons for giving those ratings. And, once again, I never insulted him as a person, only insulted his ability to review.
> 
> I never insulted the dude, I insulted his ability to review a match. "He needs to have his head examined", because apparently reviewing a match, not just the rating, but actually saying what happened, is a struggle for him, and he was factually wrong in his comments of 'the arm work went nowhere'. Just because I didn't write out 'he needs to have his head examined, and I mean this about his ability to review' doesn't mean I was insulting him, I don't even know the guy, so who am I to insult him? I've seen you do the same exact thing to the guys at 411 with your comments, and even though I agree with you about those comments, you're a bit hypocritical to start saying I insult reviewers, aren't you?


Yeah, I'm not gonna argue, you beat me again.

BUT 2 things:

1. I've never been personally insulted for my "poor" match ratings. Maybe my review ability has been insulted, but I personally have not.

2. on Nigel/Dragon from Generation Now, I thought the match wasn't very good, as the mat work didn't lead too much, all Nigel's armwork had a fairly poor payoff, and it felt most things outside the headbutts and lariats were filler.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> 1. I've never been personally insulted for my "poor" match ratings. Maybe my review ability has been insulted, but I personally have not.


Go back and look when you posted your thoughts on Stong/Danielson II and Joe/Danielson IV, you obviously missed a lot of posts or have decided to block the comments from memory.


> 2. on Nigel/Dragon from Generation Now, I thought the match wasn't very good, as the mat work didn't lead too much, all Nigel's armwork had a fairly poor payoff, and it felt most things outside the headbutts and lariats were filler.


...and? Yeah, you're right for the most part, not really sure where you were going with that unless you were trying to say why it wasn't a **** match, but whatever. Personally I'd lower it more upon more viewings, but I just don't have the patience to sit through the match again as it didn't entertain me, but they still did put on a solid match and it wasn't really 'filler' as you called it.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey Spartanlax, I was just wondering if you were ever going to review the DVD's you got. Like COD 8 and whatever else you got.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Hey Spartanlax, I was just wondering if you were ever going to review the DVD's you got. Like COD 8 and whatever else you got.


Yeah, I'm about halfway done with the COD8 review, just got swamped with SOOO much shit I haven't had time. Honestly, 2 weeks ago I had too much time, and these days I got zero. In fact, I'm heading out right now to look at houses 1.5 hours away...fun 

If we're all lucky, the review'll be up later tonight, but right now I'll say COD8 is a must buy for any CZW fan, or for anyone that just wants a damn fun/entertaining wrestling show to watch.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok thanks. Theres no hurry. I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*IWA-MS 2006 Revolution Strong Style Tournament*
1. Josh Abercrombie vs. Jack Thriller - **3/4
2. CJ Otis vs. Drake Younger - ***1/2
3. Necro Butcher vs. Dysfunction - **1/4
4. Eddie Kingston vs. Tarek The Great - *3/4
5. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Corporal Robinson - **1/2
6. Iron Saints vs. Mickie Knuckles & Ian Rotten - ***1/4
7. Drake Younger vs. Necro Butcher - ***
8. Eddie Kingston vs. Corporal Robinson - **1/2
9. Chuck Taylor vs. Jay Lethal - ***3/4
10. Eddie Kingston vs. Drake Younger - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Go back and look when you posted your thoughts on Stong/Danielson II and Joe/Danielson IV, you obviously missed a lot of posts or have decided to block the comments from memory.
> 
> ...and? Yeah, you're right for the most part, not really sure where you were going with that unless you were trying to say why it wasn't a **** match, but whatever. Personally I'd lower it more upon more viewings, but I just don't have the patience to sit through the match again as it didn't entertain me, but they still did put on a solid match and it wasn't really 'filler' as you called it.


1. I probably didn't read those comments.

2. I was just trying to get some wrestling discussion going instead of arguing.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just got finished watching AITUK, and thought I'd give some quick star ratings for anyone who's interested. I absolutely loved this show and I'd highly recommend it to everyone.

*Anarchy In The UK*

BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki - ****3/4*
Jody Fleisch vs. Jonny Storm vs. Spud - *****
Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness & Robbie Brookside vs. Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli & Chad Collyer - ***3/4*
Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA - ****3/4*
Doug Williams vs. Jimmy Rave - ****1/2*
The Briscoes vs. Matt Sydal & Davey Richards - *****1/2*
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - ******


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just watched Matt Sydal vs KENTA from The Bitter End and damn it was really great. Sydal really does play the babyface with sympathy role excellently, his facial expressions and selling after some of KENTA's kicks were just brilliant. He got so much sympathy that at some points there were "let's go Matt" chants without the obligatory "let's go KENTA" following. Matt took one of hell of a beating and his little comeback spots were timed to perfection, the best of these spots was the hurricanrana to reverse the Go To Sleep, I knew the result of the match before hand and I still thought that he had grabbed the win with this, needless to say the crowd really popped for it too. The match was ended at the right time as well, there was no overkill with the kickouts at 2. I was never that big a fan of Matt Sydal before this match but he was really outstanding here. This was a match of the year candidate and I would give it ****1/2.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just picked up some more IWA:MS shows off ebay i got

TPI 2002
Scorpio Rising
Simply The Best 7
There Goes The Neighbourhood

Also just got

A Blue Summer's Night Strut Comedy
One More Time
Strong Style Tournament 2004 - for $0.99


----------



## chunkyluve360

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Im thinking of getting "Honor Reclaims Boston". The main event is KENTA/Richards vs Aries/Strong. Does anyone have this and know if it is any good?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ http://www.rohwrestling.com/MessageBoard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=31319

There's ChrisV's reviews, I don't have time write now to link to mine...it's a great show with a superb main event, I gave it ****1/4 - ****1/2 and the overall score for the show 8.5/10.


----------



## FallenAngel88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I am really interested in picking up some ROH DVD's.I am a TNA and WWE fan so I dont know if some of the matches will interest me.But what are some good DVD's to get started and one that I am interested in seeing is Unified so If I could get a review for it,it would be great.Is Danielson/Nigel at Unified their best match.(any awesome Joe Matches would be great.)


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



FallenAngel88 said:


> I am really interested in picking up some ROH DVD's.I am a TNA and WWE fan so I dont know if some of the matches will interest me.But what are some good DVD's to get started and one that I am interested in seeing is Unified so If I could get a review for it,it would be great.Is Danielson/Nigel at Unified their best match.(any awesome Joe Matches would be great.)


Well, a few DVDs to get you into ROH are Manhattan Mayhem, Better Than Our Best, & Glory By Honor V Night 2. As for you being a WWE & TNA fan, then I think you should go with Manhattan Mayhem because you are probably familiar with more of the wrestlers from the show & Joe has a really good PURE title match with Jay Lethal. And by the way, yes, Danielson/Nigel from Unified is their best match. Unified is also a good show.


----------



## thetruth316

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



FallenAngel88 said:


> I am really interested in picking up some ROH DVD's.I am a TNA and WWE fan so I dont know if some of the matches will interest me.But what are some good DVD's to get started and one that I am interested in seeing is Unified so If I could get a review for it,it would be great.Is Danielson/Nigel at Unified their best match.(any awesome Joe Matches would be great.)


Some must haves are: Glory by Honor 5 Night 2, Manhattan Mayhem, Better Than Our Best, Dragon Gate Challenge, Supercard of Honor, Unified, Anarchy in the UK, 4th Anniversary Show and Final Battle 2005. You won't be disappointed with any of them. It really depends how many dvds you want to get in your first order.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



FallenAngel88 said:


> I am really interested in picking up some ROH DVD's.I am a TNA and WWE fan so I dont know if some of the matches will interest me.But what are some good DVD's to get started and one that I am interested in seeing is Unified so If I could get a review for it,it would be great.Is Danielson/Nigel at Unified their best match.(any awesome Joe Matches would be great.)


Here are some of my reviews:

http://www.rohwrestling.com/MessageBoard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=30778&SearchTerms=DVD,review

http://www.rohwrestling.com/MessageBoard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=30880&SearchTerms=DVD,review

http://www.rohwrestling.com/MessageBoard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=30941&SearchTerms=DVD,review

http://www.rohwrestling.com/MessageBoard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=30764&SearchTerms=DVD,review

http://www.rohwrestling.com/MessageBoard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=30683&SearchTerms=DVD,review

http://www.rohwrestling.com/MessageBoard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=30673&SearchTerms=DVD,review

http://www.rohwrestling.com/MessageBoard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=29659&SearchTerms=DVD,review

http://rohwrestling.com/MessageBoard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=29646

http://rohwrestling.com/MessageBoard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=29640

http://www.rohwrestling.com/MessageBoard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=29052

http://www.rohwrestling.com/MessageBoard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=28640&SearchTerms=Night,of,Champions

http://www.rohwrestling.com/MessageBoard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=29074

http://www.rohwrestling.com/MessageBoard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=29061

http://www.rohwrestling.com/MessageBoard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=29119

http://www.rohwrestling.com/MessageBoard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=29690&SearchTerms=DVD,review

Enjoy.


----------



## peep4life

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just got finished watching Glory by Honor Night 2. Great show with an amazing main event. I have Vendetta and Supercard of Honor but was wondering which other shows are the best during American Dragon's title run. Any imput would be great.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



peep4life said:


> Just got finished watching Glory by Honor Night 2. Great show with an amazing main event. I have Vendetta and Supercard of Honor but was wondering which other shows are the best during American Dragon's title run. Any imput would be great.


Better Than Our Best and Unified are pretty much must own.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

These are the ratings insidepulse gave 12/22/06 (ROH).

1. * 1/2
2. **
3. **
4. **
5. **1/2
6. **1/2
7. **
8. **1/2
9. ***1/4

LINK:
http://wrestling.insidepulse.com/ar...06-in-hartford-ct-live-attendance-review.html

Was the show really as terrible as described.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



peep4life said:


> Just got finished watching Glory by Honor Night 2. Great show with an amazing main event. I have Vendetta and Supercard of Honor but was wondering which other shows are the best during American Dragon's title run. Any imput would be great.


Better Than Our Best, Unified, & Anarchy in the UK are all really good.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My next order I want 4 dvds. On my list is Final Battle 2006 and thats it. How were the Chicago Spectacular shows? any quick star ratings from people(I know from the person who gives them what I would probably rate the match)


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



chunkyluve360 said:


> Im thinking of getting "Honor Reclaims Boston". The main event is KENTA/Richards vs Aries/Strong. Does anyone have this and know if it is any good?


The main event is very good. KENTA really shines in it. The rest of the card is just ok, nothing that special.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> My next order I want 4 dvds. On my list is Final Battle 2006 and thats it. How were the Chicago Spectacular shows? any quick star ratings from people(I know from the person who gives them what I would probably rate the match)


I was there and you should pick up both nights. I cant give you star ratings because its been a while since the shows. Night 2 is a must own wile Night 1 was still really good. I thought Night 1 was better than the last Chicago show.(Irresistable Forces) So I recommend that you pick up both nights with Night 2 being a must own.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> These are the ratings insidepulse gave 12/22/06 (ROH).
> 
> 1. * 1/2
> 2. **
> 3. **
> 4. **
> 5. **1/2
> 6. **1/2
> 7. **
> 8. **1/2
> 9. ***1/4
> 
> LINK:
> http://wrestling.insidepulse.com/ar...06-in-hartford-ct-live-attendance-review.html
> 
> Was the show really as terrible as described.


I haven't seen it, but I doubt it was that bad. Yes, it probably wasn't that good, but those guys seemed pretty cruel.

Look at the latest video wire, they show highlights from the main event in the opening minute - the highlights looked damn good. 

It was probably just an off night for everyone (well it seems), but everyone delivered on FB.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



peep4life said:


> Just got finished watching Glory by Honor Night 2. Great show with an amazing main event. I have Vendetta and Supercard of Honor but was wondering which other shows are the best during American Dragon's title run. Any imput would be great.


Unified (Danielson vs McGuinness III, Strong/Aries vs Briscoes III - two arguable ***** matches, absolute must own show)
Anarchy in the UK (Danielson vs SUWA, Danielson vs Strong IV)
Ring of Homicide (Danielson vs Delirious - match was much better than you'd expect it to be on paper)
Dragon Gate Invasion (no Danielson title defence but was a great show)
Better Than Our Best (Danielson vs Lance Storm)
Weekend of Champions Night II (Danielson vs McGuinness I)
Final Battle 2005 (Danielson vs Marufuji, KENTA vs Low Ki)
Hell Freezes Over (Danielson vs Chris Hero, CZW/ROH fued begins)

Pretty much anything from Death Before Dishonor IV (7-15-06) to Glory By Honor V Night 2 (9-16-06) is worth seeing.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just finished up Motor City Madness and it wasnt as bad as some people make it seem to be. I thought it was a solid show. I didnt like one match and that was Delirious/Gowen. 

Nothing was spectacular but nothing was boring either. Its not going to be in my top 25 ROH shows but it was still a good show to me.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is the Bitter End worth buying?
I've heard it wasn't too goodand it was going to be in my next order i need to find ot whether it is worth it.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



The_Real_Deal said:


> Is the Bitter End worth buying?
> I've heard it wasn't too goodand it was going to be in my next order i need to find ot whether it is worth it.


I thought it was a very solid show despite the quite horrid crowd. The matches were good but the crowd might turn you off. If you're not phased by a crappy crowd than I'd recommend buying the show.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> I just finished up Motor City Madness and it wasnt as bad as some people make it seem to be. I thought it was a solid show. I didnt like one match and that was Delirious/Gowen.
> 
> Nothing was spectacular but nothing was boring either. Its not going to be in my top 25 ROH shows but it was still a good show to me.


well the match was only like 4:30 so you can't expect a good one, but I did like it when Delirous was hopping around on one leg though

Anyways.....

So since I have a good portion of show in 05 I was thinking of what to put on my list from that year(out of the ones on the 10 dollar sale) So could anyone have star ratings for...

It All Begins
Back To Basics
Stalemate
Final Showdown
New Frontiers
The Future Is Now


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> well the match was only like 4:30 so you can't expect a good one, but I did like it when Delirous was hopping around on one leg though
> 
> Anyways.....
> 
> So since I have a good portion of show in 05 I was thinking of what to put on my list from that year(out of the ones on the 10 dollar sale) So could anyone have star ratings for...
> 
> It All Begins
> Back To Basics
> Stalemate
> Final Showdown
> *New Frontiers*
> The Future Is Now


*New Frontiers*
Embassy vs. Sal/Generico - ***
Cheech vs Loc - *3/4
Homicide vs. Kevin Steen - **3/4
Whitmer/Jacobs vs. Dunn/Marcos - ***1/2
Shelley vs. Strong - ***3/4
3 Way - DUD
SCS vs. McGuinness/Collyer - **1/4
Joe vs. Gibson - ****
Aries vs. Spanky - ****


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Jack Bauer would shit on Bruce Dickinson. Also, I thought I should mention that anyone looking for Mori matches should peep Wild II vs. KENTAfuji and Mori vs. Misawa. They are very good introductory matches for people new to him and/or puro.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Survial Of The Fittest 2006
Motor City Madness
Suffocation
Irresistable Forces
Honor Reclaims Boston
The Bitter End
Dethroned
Black Friday Fallout
*Chicago Spectacular Night1*
*Chicago Spectacular Night 2*
12/22/06
*Final Battle 2006*

3 out of 4 dvds picked. Now Dethroned or The Bitter End or Honor Reclaims Boston.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Survial Of The Fittest 2006
> Motor City Madness
> Suffocation
> Irresistable Forces
> Honor Reclaims Boston
> The Bitter End
> Dethroned
> Black Friday Fallout
> *Chicago Spectacular Night1*
> *Chicago Spectacular Night 2*
> *12/22/06*
> *Final Battle 2006*
> 
> 3 out of 4 dvds picked. Now Dethroned or The Bitter End or Honor Reclaims Boston.


FIY I think its called "International Challenge". Just wanted to point that out.

*ROH Sign Of Dishonor-*
Jay Lethal/Dixie vs Heartbreak Express-DUD
Azrieal vs Roderick Strong-***
*ROH Tag Titles*-Whitmer/Jacobs vs Deranged/Cheech-**2/3
Jimmy Rave vs AJ Styles-**3/4
Nigel McGuinness vs Vordell Walker-*1/2
Homicide vs Austin Aries vs James Gibson vs Samoa Joe-***3/4
Colt Cabana vs Christopher Daniels-***1/2
*ROH World Title*-CM Punk vs Jay Lethal-***2/3

Overall-**3/4

An average show, nothing too special, filled with its fair share of good matches. I say wait for the $10 sale to pick this one up, its show on the next night(Escape From NY) is what you can tell they put more effort into. Not a bad show but just an average show by ROH, with better ones out there. Once again a show that should be picked up in a sale.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> well the match was only like 4:30 so you can't expect a good one, but I did like it when Delirous was hopping around on one leg though
> 
> Anyways.....
> 
> So since I have a good portion of show in 05 I was thinking of what to put on my list from that year(out of the ones on the 10 dollar sale) So could anyone have star ratings for...
> 
> It All Begins
> Back To Basics
> Stalemate
> Final Showdown
> New Frontiers
> The Future Is Now


You can live without New Frontiers (but the Shelley/Strong, Spanky/Aries & Joe/Gibson matches all all pretty good) and Stalemate. Haven't seen Back To Basics or It All Begins but 2005 didn't really pick up till right after Manhattan Mayhem anyways. Future is Now is definately worth getting as is Escape From New York a few shows later (watch as Strong becomes a actual main eventer, a good undercard and the Carnage Crew have their best match ever). Final showdown was a very good show as well.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> 3 out of 4 dvds picked. Now Dethroned or The Bitter End or Honor Reclaims Boston.


I havent seen Dethroned yet but I would go with Honor Reclaims Boston.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> You can live without New Frontiers (but the Shelley/Strong, Spanky/Aries & Joe/Gibson matches all all pretty good) and Stalemate. Haven't seen Back To Basics or It All Begins but 2005 didn't really pick up till right after Manhattan Mayhem anyways. Future is Now is definately worth getting as is Escape From New York a few shows later (watch as Strong becomes a actual main eventer, a good undercard and the Carnage Crew have their best match ever). Final showdown was a very good show as well.


Well thanks, but I did get EFNY, yeah and I knew that was CC's best match up, I thought it was quite good. With New Frontiers I heard Joe/Gibson was really good. Plus Final Showdown sounds like a very solid card too(I was leaning towards that one first anyways. I was hoping I can hear about BTB and IAB but thanks still dude


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What do you guys think about this order,I got the buy three get one free deal.

Supercard of Honor
Better than our Best
Fight of the century
Manhattan Mayhem

BTW,I already have Unified,and GBHVN2.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> What do you guys think about this order,I got the buy three get one free deal.
> 
> Supercard of Honor
> Better than our Best
> Fight of the century
> Manhattan Mayhem
> 
> BTW,I already have Unified,and GBHVN2.


I think Fight of the Century is overrated in the fact it gets named among the best shows of 2006 but nevertheless it is a good show by ROH standards just not a great one (IMO). I think you would be happy with FOTC either way but I just think there are several better shows available, like the triple shot show you didn't get Dragon Gate Challenge.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^
Thanks,and repped.

I really wasn't sure on what my final pick would be,I was contemplating on getting either Generation now, Weekend of Champions night two,and what I decided to go with in FOTC.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My Godfather's birthday is in two weeks & he's a big wrestling fan but never heard of Ring of Honor. I'm about to order 4 DVDs but I don't know what to choose so...

Supercard of Honor
Vendetta
Joe vs. Punk II
Nowhere to Run

or 

Manhattan Mayhem
Better Than Our Best
Honor Reclaims Boston
Ring of Homicide

or

Unified
Joe vs. Kobashi
Glory By Honor V Night Two
Punk: The Final Chapter

Which out of the one of these should I get?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> ^^
> Thanks,and repped.
> 
> I really wasn't sure on what my final pick would be,I was contemplating on getting either Generation now, Weekend of Champions night two,and what I decided to go with in FOTC.


No problem, and I personal prefer the two shows you didn't pick (they are much more all around solid cards than FOTC but Joe/Danielson is very good) LOL, but not to worry they are all worth seeing.

Watts I'd go with the last set just switch out Punk: The Final Chapter with Manhattan Mayhem.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Watts, I think you should also get the third bundle. But, as Mcqueen also said, switch out PTFC for Manhattan Mayhem or Better Than Our Best.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



The_Real_Deal said:


> Is the Bitter End worth buying?
> I've heard it wasn't too goodand it was going to be in my next order i need to find ot whether it is worth it.


I thought it was worth buying, KENTA vs Sydal really was excellent, I did a quick review of the match a few pages back. The main isn't that great but it is the end of the biggest rivalry in the history of ROH so it's kinda important. All in all pretty good show, the crowd isn't that hot but it's very watchable.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Watts, I think you should also get the third bundle. But, as Mcqueen also said, *switch out PTFC for Manhattan Mayhem or Better Than Our Best*.


I agree too, but don't sleep on P:TFC, it's an excellent show.

Just watched Kaz Hazashi vs AJ Styles from ROH Final Battle 2003. It wasn't anything special, I'm giving it ***1/4.

Also, to celebrate Morishima coming to ROH, I watched him vs Misawa (3-5-06). It was a really great match, but I think Misawa taking 4 straight finishers from Mori and kicking out and no selling them was really dumb. I liked the finish alot. I'll give it ***1/2.


----------



## FallenAngel88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well sorry to bug but have narrowed downb choices out of these DVD's which should i get (going to get two)

Mahatten Mayhem
Unified
Glory by Honor V Night II

or if anyone has another suggestion for me that would be great anything with Styles/Joe/Punk/Daniels in matches with each other.

Another thing where can i get these dvd's b/c i read something about MM being sold out, and that i can pay with a money order.

thx


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



FallenAngel88 said:


> Well sorry to bug but have narrowed downb choices out of these DVD's which should i get (going to get two)
> 
> Mahatten Mayhem
> Unified
> Glory by Honor V Night II
> 
> or if anyone has another suggestion for me that would be great anything with Styles/Joe/Punk/Daniels in matches with each other.
> 
> Another thing where can i get these dvd's b/c i read something about MM being sold out, and that i can pay with a money order.
> 
> thx


I seem to be in the minority in thinking Unified was the best show of 2006 and 2nd only to Manhattan Mayhem in terms of best ROH show in general, but GBH V Night II would be right behind it so either pick you can do no wrong.

Punk/Daniels/Joe & James Gibson were all in a pretty good 4 way match at Redemption but Styles wasn't at the show.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> *I seem to be in the minority in thinking Unified was the best show of 2006 and 2nd only to Manhattan Mayhem in terms of best ROH show in general*, but GBH V Night II would be right behind it so either pick you can do no wrong.
> 
> Punk/Daniels/Joe & James Gibson were all in a pretty good 4 way match at Redemption but Styles wasn't at the show.


WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?!

Unified did have some great matches, but everything until the NOAH/England tag match was simply above average at best, and even the singles title match following the tag was decent (it went nowhere). However, the double main event is arguably the best in ROH history, but I just don't see how it's one of the most solid shows ever, especially above stuff like BTOB, GBHVN2, etc.

Anyway, as for the order, I'd go for:

Unified
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Manhattan Mayhem
Better Than Our Best

The last three shows on that list are perhaps the three best shows in ROH history.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?!
> 
> Unified did have some great matches, but everything until the NOAH/England tag match was simply above average at best, and even the singles title match following the tag was decent (it went nowhere). However, the double main event is arguably the best in ROH history, but I just don't see how it's one of the most solid shows ever, especially above stuff like BTOB, GBHVN2, etc.
> 
> Anyway, as for the order, I'd go for:
> 
> Unified
> Glory By Honor V Night 2
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Better Than Our Best
> 
> The last three shows on that list are perhaps the three best shows in ROH history.


I thought the undercard of Unified was pretty damn solid myself with each match in the early card being *** give or take up to the aformensioned NOAH/Team UK Tag match getting somewhere in the mid-*** range, I also didn't think Brookside/Collyer was as shitty as everyone else did but it was still the worst match on the card by far. Double main event is amazing though and makes the show worth getting alone. Just a matter of opinion really so i'm not going to take away from GBH V or BTOB cause both shows are really damn good and in my top 10.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I thought the undercard for Unified was really mediocre. Nothing over *** - Rave/Davey and the international tag match got ***. Everything else was lower. As for the double main event it really ruled, with the (IMO) ***** tag title match then ****1/2 unification match.

As for you Fallenangel88, if you want Joe, Daniels and Styles (and Punk) get Better than our Best. There's a really good 4 corner survival on that show with Joe vs Daniels vs Styles vs Jimmy Yang. And the rest of the BTOB card is excellent, not a bad match, and some really good ones (world title, tag titles).


----------



## FallenAngel88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I thin I might get Unified and BOTB


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was just wondering, if any one had an opinion on any of these events:

Any of the 1pw shows

the Jason Peterson Tournament

Any of the IWC Super Indy Tournaments

The King Of The Death Match Event


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thx for the help, I'm gonna go with the third choice. I bet he'll be a fan of ROH after watching these shows.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

OPTION 1
1. Final Battle 2006
2. Chicago Spectacular Night 2
3. Chicago Spectacular Night 1
4. International Showdown

OPTION 2
1. Final Battle
2. Chciago Spectacular Night 2
3. Honor Reclaims Boston
4. Dethroned

OPTION 3
1. Final Battle
2. Chicago Spectacular Night 2
3. Chicago Spectacular Night 1
4. Honor Reclaims Boston

OPTION 4
1. Final Battle
2. Chicago Spectacular Night 2
3. Chicago Spectacular Night 1
4. Dethroned

I know lots of people haven't seen the shows but just based off the cards, live reports/reviews and things you heard from people.

*Also, I just read on the ROH boards about 20 minutes ago that the main event of Honor Reclaims Boston wasn't that great, one guy even rated it **3/4 and many said there was many superior tag matches from 2006.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'd go with Option 4. HRB was a good show but a lot of folks have said Dethroned was November's best show. In all honesty I don't think you can go wrong with options 3 or 4.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Option 2 by far. From what live reports have said, Spectacular night 1 isnt worth getting. Definatley option 2.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well, thanks to mid-terms this week I have 3 half days the rest of the week and next Monday & Tuesday off so I'll be catching up on my wrestling watching. Here's what I plan on watching.

-ROH Suffocation
-ROH Irresistible Forces
-UWF-TNA An Electric Night In The Electric City
-PWG Please Don't Call It (The O.C.)
-IWA-MS Extreme Heaven 2006
-IWA-MS A Blue Summer’s Night Strut Comedy
-Possibly a few older IWA-MS shows from 2004


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Option 2 sounds like your best bet.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What did you guys think of Aries & Strong vs Richards & KENTA on HRB?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> What did you guys think of Aries & Strong vs Richards & KENTA on HRB?


Really good tag team match. However, it wasn't as stiff as some described it to be. It didn't get really stiff until the last 5-7 mins. Also, I didn't categorize it as a MOTYC, close but no cigar.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Really good tag team match. However, it wasn't as stiff as some described it to be. It didn't get really stiff until the last 5-7 mins. Also, I didn't categorize it as a MOTYC, close but no cigar.


Would it still be worth getting the show for, or not??

And I would like to hear your thoughts on Suffocation/Irrestible Forces when you watch them, to see how they came out.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> Would it still be worth getting the show for, or not??
> 
> And I would like to hear your thoughts on Suffocation/Irrestible Forces when you watch them, to see how they came out.


It really depends on what you have. If you're a beginner (which I think you are) than I'd recommend some other shows for purchase instead of this one.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> It really depends on what you have. If you're a beginner (which I think you are) than I'd recommend some other shows for purchase instead of this one.


Yeah true. I know about ROH(a lot actually) but haven't seen all of it yet. I only have 10 shows, and a good portion of downloaded matches. Just asking if it would be a good show to have since its quite new and I only have about 4 from 06.(ROHomicide, Unified, GBH V Night 2 & SOTF 06)


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok i just got done watching Glory By Honor 5 Night 2, this is my first review, so comment

Davey richards vs jack evans ***1/2
Delirious vs Adam pearce **
Cabana vs Daniels vs Jacobs ***1/2
joe & homicide vs Briscoes ***3/4
kings of wrestling vs aries and strong ****
MgNuiness(sp?) vs. Marafugi ****
Danielson vs KENTA ****1/2
OVERALL ****


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Future Star said:


> ok i just got done watching Glory By Honor 5 Night 2, this is my first review, so comment
> 
> Davey richards vs jack evans ***1/2
> Delirious vs Adam pearce **
> Cabana vs Daniels vs Jacobs ***1/2
> joe & homicide vs Briscoes ***3/4
> kings of wrestling vs aries and strong ****
> MgNuiness(sp?) vs. Marafugi ****
> Danielson vs KENTA ****1/2
> OVERALL ****


Solid ratings, but there is no way you could have rated the 3 way over Pearce/Delirous. I am not trying to jump on you but there wasn't much wrestling to it, fun match that I love to watch but lets be honest we rate this on terms of wrestling dude.

And I hope that came out the nicest way possible as I didn't want to seem like I flamed:$


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> Solid ratings, but there is no way you could have rated the 3 way over Pearce/Delirous. I am not trying to jump on you but there wasn't much wrestling to it, fun match that I love to watch but lets be honest we rate this on terms of wrestling dude.
> 
> And I hope that came out the nicest way possible as I didn't want to seem like I flamed:$


no, no. way to nice...but i wasnt really into delirious/pearce...adam pearce never really stands out to me


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Future Star said:


> no, no. way to nice...but i wasnt really into delirious/pearce...adam pearce never really stands out to me


Well true, kinda like me and Ricky Reyes's matches(well some) I just can't get myself into them. Well I guess thats fair, if you don't like them, you don't like them.


----------



## Dog_Bounty_Hunter

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

At what event did Homicide win the title? And what was the rest of the card with some ratings?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Dog_Bounty_Hunter said:


> At what event did Homicide win the title? And what was the rest of the card with some ratings?


I don't have ratings but here is the show/card...

Final Battle 06
Homicide vs Danielson-ROH World Title

Jimmy Rave vs Nigel McGuinness

Kings Of Wrestling vs Briscoes

Adam Pearce vs Ricky Reyes

Shingo, Matt Sydal & CIMA vs Aries, Strong & Delirious-Dragon's Gate Rules

Jimmy Rave vs El Generico vs Christopher Daniels vs Davey Richards

Jimmy Jacobs & Brent Albright vs Colt Cabana & BJ Whitmer


----------



## HotRod_Tim

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can anybody tell me their rating on the Survival of the Fittest 04 dvd from RoH? I wanna pick up that dvd but I'm not sure about it and I'd like some opinions first.

Here are the matches:Survival of the Fittest- Philadelphia, PA 6/24/04 (DVD)


Description:
1. Mark Briscoe vs. Alex Shelley 
2. Colt Cabana vs. Trent Acid
3. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Josh Daniels & John Walters 
4. Homicide vs. Jay Briscoe 
5. American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans
6. Samoa Joe vs. Matt Stryker (Non Title)
7. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Dunn & Marcos vs. Outkast Killers vs. Special K (ROH Tag Team Title Match)
8. CM Punk vs. Hydro
9. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana. (Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



HotRod_Tim said:


> Can anybody tell me their rating on the Survival of the Fittest 04 dvd from RoH? I wanna pick up that dvd but I'm not sure about it and I'd like some opinions first.
> 
> Here are the matches:Survival of the Fittest- Philadelphia, PA 6/24/04 (DVD)
> 
> 
> Description:
> 1. Mark Briscoe vs. Alex Shelley
> 2. Colt Cabana vs. Trent Acid
> 3. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Josh Daniels & John Walters
> 4. Homicide vs. Jay Briscoe
> 5. American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans
> 6. Samoa Joe vs. Matt Stryker (Non Title)
> 7. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Dunn & Marcos vs. Outkast Killers vs. Special K (ROH Tag Team Title Match)
> 8. CM Punk vs. Hydro
> 9. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana. (Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)



I don't have any star ratings written down for this show but it was a good show and the best SOTF to date in my opinion, nothing exactly MOTY but it is a pretty solid show, worth the purchase if you wanted to get it.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just watched the Briscoes vs Kotaro Suzuki & Ricky Marvin from the latest NOAH show. I thought it was pretty good, very spotty but I don't mind that here and there. Some of the spots were really good, especially Marvin's mid-air hurricanrana and Mark Briscoe's flying tope over the turnbuckle on to Suzui after rnning across the edge of the ring. The basic psychology was solid as the Briscoe's mannerisms told a good story everytime Suzuki or Marvin kicked out, and Marvin and Suzuki were pulling out all the stops to try and get the belts. The crowd really seemed to get into it aswell. Wasn't that big a fan of the finish however as I really don't see how Marvin's action during the Blue Destiny made the move hurt more. Anyway good match and a good bit better than the match where the Briscoes won the titles.

If you want to check it out look in my sig.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> What did you guys think of Aries & Strong vs Richards & KENTA on HRB?


****1/4 (upon rewatching). It a bit overhyped, but still very good. Like Mystery said, not quite MOTYC. Worth getting the show for with the good undercard too.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROH Quarterly Matches Of The Year!

Jan 1st-March 31st
1. Do Fixer vs Blood Generation-*****
2. Roderick Strong vs American Dragon-****3/4
3. Blood Generation vs Generation Next-****1/2

* Haven't seen AD vs Shelley/Rave

April 1st-June 30th
1. Aries & Strong vs Blood Gen-****0.5/4
2. Austin Aries vs KENTA-****
3. Homicide vs Necro Butcher-****

*Haven't seen AD vs Nigel

July 1st-Sept 30th
1. AD vs Nigel McGuinness(Unified)-*****
2. KENTA vs Danielson-****3/4
3. Briscoes vs Aries & Strong-****3/4

HM:Cage Of Death, Nigel vs Fuji, Briscoes vs KENTAfuji

Oct 1st-Dec 31st
1. Kenta vs Sydal-****
2. Sydal vs Jay Briscoe(I.F.)-***1/2
3. Richards vs Mark Briscoe(I.F.)-***1/2

The third quarter for me was the best.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How was Sonjay Dutt's performance against Bryan Danielson on Death Before Dishonor IV?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just watched an edition of Shootin' in the Combat Zone with Necro Butcher. Now, this can't be purchased online yet only through going to live CZW shows but I was fortunate enough to find this available for download and I highly recommend the shoot for purchase when it's made available online for purchase. Here are a few highlights of the shoots.

-Necro is very smart. He talked about how when he was younger he was bumped up from the 5th grade to 8th grade.
-He has a great knowledge for the business and knows what he's talking about.
-He put guys like Joe and Whitmer over big time.
-He says today's death match wrestling is too extreme.
-He talked about his time in ROH and how great of a time he had and how nice everyone was.

Overall a really good shoot from a very unlikely guy.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was thinking about getting that Mystery. If you ever get the Kingston one, please review it.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Just watched an edition of Shootin' in the Combat Zone with Necro Butcher. Now, this can't be purchased online yet only through going to live CZW shows but I was fortunate enough to find this available for download and I highly recommend the shoot for purchase when it's made available online for purchase. Here are a few highlights of the shoots.
> 
> -Necro is very smart. He talked about how when he was younger he was bumped up from the 5th grade to 8th grade.
> -He has a great knowledge for the business and knows what he's talking about.
> -He put guys like Joe and Whitmer over big time.
> -He says today's death match wrestling is too extreme.
> -He talked about his time in ROH and how great of a time he had and how nice everyone was.
> 
> Overall a really good shoot from a very unlikely guy.


Talking about "don't judge a book by its cover". That sounded like a great interview.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> I was thinking about getting that Mystery. If you ever get the Kingston one, please review it.


The person who uploaded the Butcher shoot said he'd upload the Kingston one too. So, I'm really looking forward to watching that one too. Hopefully it's uploaded in the next couple of days but I'll definately review it when I get it.



watts63 said:


> Talking about "don't judge a book by its cover". That sounded like a great interview.


He reminded me of Sandman. I wasn't expecting much out of Sandman but when I watched his shoots with Raven I was blown away by his knowledge both inside and outside the ring.

Also, one small problem I had with the Butcher shoot was I would've liked him to talk about how he almost lost his arm back in 2002 and what it was like getting hit in the head with a VCR.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My PWG DVD's finally came. They took about a month to get here because rfvideo moved and got a new office. That kind of pissed me off. I got...

Battle of Los Angeles 2005
All Star Weekend 1 - Both Nights


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> How was Sonjay Dutt's performance against Bryan Danielson on Death Before Dishonor IV?


he was ok, basic move set..he was working under pressure because of the crowd on his back, one of the chants was your gonna get ur fucking head kicked in...lol


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just rewatched the Briscoes vs Marvzuki match, and it was better the second time. Some of the moves were just insane, the start of the match came off as very choreographed but from there it just went great. Marvin and Suzuki would work so well in ROH. This is really good and I advise that if you haven't already seen it, see it already.

I know the year is young but this as an early MOTYC.


----------



## Steee

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've got 'The First Navigation', just finding time to watch it. I've got too much wrestling recently (that is not a bad thing)


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just watched Briscoes vs Suzuki and Mariv and I was blown away. I loved every minute of it, there was some great insane spots and 0 botches. Both teams geled really well with each other.

I'd give it ****, and it's well worth a watch/download.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROH New Merchandise and Sale





















> THE BIG 10 SALE
> 
> Read below for the details on our latest sale which includes over 70 DVD's on sale for only $10, general admission tickets to several upcoming events for $10 each, plus information on how to save 10% off your order with no minimum purchase required!!!
> 
> $10 RING OF HONOR DVD & TICKET SALE
> 
> You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:
> 
> -Road to the Title 6/22/02 (Low Ki vs. The Amazing Red, AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels)
> -Crowning A Champion 7/27/02 (Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Spanky vs. Doug Williams 60 Minute Iron Man Match)
> -Scramble Madness 11/16/02 (10 Man Scramble Match, Doug Williams vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles)
> -Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)
> 
> -One Year Anniversary 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles with the winner get a shot at the ROH Title, Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
> -Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Glory By Honor II 9/20/03 (Terry Funk vs. CM Punk, Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels)
> -Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03 (Scramble Cage Match, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff vs. The Great Muta & Arashi, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)
> 
> -Second Year Anniversary 2/14/04 (Pure Wrestling Title Tournament, Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Dan Maff)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Punk & Cabana vs. The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles, Homicide vs. Danielson)
> -Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
> -ROH Reborn: Completion 7/17/04 (Samoa Joe & The Briscoes vs. Homicide, Rocky Romero, & Ricky Reyes
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04 (Scramble Cage Match, Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk vs. Homicide)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match)
> -All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide, Austin Aries vs. Low Ki)
> 
> -It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
> -Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
> -Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
> -Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -Final Showdown 5/13/05 (Danielson vs. Homicide in a cage, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05 (Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Escape From New York 7/9/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong ROH Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries, Homicide vs. Jay Lethal)
> -The Homecoming 7/23/05 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave Street Fight)
> -Punk: The Final Chapter 8/13/05 (CM Punk vs. Colt Cabanan 2 out of 3 Falls Match, Matt Hardy vs. Roderick Strong, Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki & Homicide)
> -Dragon Gate Invasion 8/27/05 (AJ Styles vs. CIMA, James Gibson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
> -Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
> -Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match, Embassy vs. Generation Next No DQ Six Man Tag)
> -This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles)
> -Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave & Abyss; Daniels vs. Joe vs. Cabana vs. Homicide)
> -Vendetta 11/5/05- (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss, & Prince Nana vs. Austin Aries, AJ Styles, Jack Evans, & Matt Sydal in an 8 Man Tag Team War)
> 
> -Hell Freezes Over 1/14/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal, Samoa Joe vs. BJ Whitmer)
> -Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal ROH Tag Title Match, Trios Tournament 2006 Matches, Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels)
> -Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal, Aries & Strong vs. Whitmer & Jacobs ROH Tag Title Match)
> 
> -Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
> -Best of Generation Next- Our Time Is Now
> -Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
> -Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
> -Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite
> -Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
> -Bloodlust Vol. 1- ROH’s Bloodiest Matches
> -Best of The Briscoe Brothers- Tag Team Excellence
> -Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
> -Do or Die II & III
> -Do or Die IV
> 
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
> -Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jimmy Yang
> -Straight Shootin' with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 1
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with 2 Cold Scorpio
> -Straight Shootin' with Kamala
> -Straight Shootin' with Christopher Daniels
> -Straight Shootin' with Francine
> -Straight Shootin' with Ken Patera
> -Straight Shootin' with Paul Ellering
> -Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
> -Straight Shootin' with Jushin Liger
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Mitchell
> -Straight Shootin' with The Blue Meanie
> -Secrets of the Ring with Dusty Rhodes
> -Straight Shootin' with The Fantastics
> -Straight Shootin' with The Midight Express
> -Straight Shootin' with The One Man Gang
> -Straight Shootin' with Butch Reed
> -Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard
> -Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
> -Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
> -Straight Shootin' with Skandar Akbar
> -Straight Shootin' with Mr. Fuji
> -Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero
> 
> General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:
> 
> -Philadelphia, PA 2/17/07
> -Dayton, OH 2/23/07
> -Chicago, IL 2/24/07
> -Detroit, MI 3/30/07
> -Detroit, MI 3/31/07
> 
> Sale prices are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders thru Wednesday, December 31st at 10pm EST!!! Sale prices are not valid on any previously placed orders.
> 
> 
> SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE REQIRED
> 
> This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 1/31 at 10pm EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I really like the night 2 cover.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yay, Chicago Spectacular is out. 

I'll be getting night two for sure, and maybe night one later if it gets a good review.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Will the $10 sale be active at live events? No, right? I completely forget: I think only Buy 3, Get 1 Free is active at live events. Well, to be safe, I'll just order online anyway, tons of $10 stuff I wanna pick up plus Dethroned/CSN2


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have just ordered the following ROH DVD's from their site...

Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies
Main Event Spectacles
Second Anniversary Show
Reborn Stage Two
Do Or Die II and III
World Title Classic
Death Before Dishonor II Pt 1
Joe vs. Punk II
All Star Extravaganza II
Escape From New York
The Chicago Spectacular Night 1
The Chicago Spectacular Night 2



I have finally got my hands on the Joe vs Punk Trilogy even though only one of them was in the sale.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm buying Night two of the Chicago Spectacular but does anyone have some star ratings of Night one? post it if you do.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*ROH Suffocation*
1. Bryan Danielson vs. Sal Rinuaro (Non Title) - *3/4
2. Jimmy Rave vs. Shingo - ***1/4
3. Colt Cabana & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Irish Airborne - **1/4
4. Christopher Daniels vs. Brent Albright - ***1/4
5. Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Tank Toland (Four Corner Survival Match) - ***1/4
6. Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
7. Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe - ***1/2
8. Delirious vs. Matt Sydal - ***3/4
9. Homicide & Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino & Adam Pearce w/ Jim Cornette - ***1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I hope Final Battle is out next week so I can finally order-FB 06, CSN2, HRB & Dethroned. 

I second the star ratings for the Spectacular N1 show.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can someone please tell me why Delirious/Sydal is being rated highly? During the match there was like 7 minutes of awkwardness halfway through where they just pretty much stood around and looked at each other, and then started doing random moves before getting back into the match. It was really one of the weirdest things I've seen in a match, and that's not a good thing.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Can someone please tell me why Delirious/Sydal is being rated highly? During the match there was like 7 minutes of awkwardness halfway through where they just pretty much stood around and looked at each other, and then started doing random moves before getting back into the match. It was really one of the weirdest things I've seen in a match, and that's not a good thing.


I was really into the match. It started off slow but it picked up near the end. Also, the little comedy spots thrown in were funny too. I was torn between giving it ***1/2 and ***3/4.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> I'm buying Night two of the Chicago Spectacular but does anyone have some star ratings of Night one? post it if you do.


Its been a while since the show but it was decent. The 4 corner survival and the tag match were great. The cage match on Night 2 was better than Night 1. 

Night 1 was an average show. Dont go out of your way to get it but its still a good one to pick up.

I hate the covers for those two shows.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I heard that Jay Briscoe vs Davey Richards was MOTW(Weekend)of the Chicago Spectacular shows. I am not going to give the match high expectations because that can ruin it for me.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just rewatched Joe vs Kobashi, and wow, it was excellent, much, much better thsan previous watches. I'd bump it up to ****1/2.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> I heard that Jay Briscoe vs Davey Richards was MOTW(Weekend)of the Chicago Spectacular shows. I am not going to give the match high expectations because that can ruin it for me.


Yes it was. That match was so stiff and stole the show. I cant wait to rewatch it.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Its been a while since the show but it was decent. The 4 corner survival and the tag match were great. The cage match on Night 2 was better than Night 1.
> 
> Night 1 was an average show. Dont go out of your way to get it but its still a good one to pick up.
> 
> I hate the covers for those two shows.


Thanks man I'll probaly buy it reguardless I'm hoping FB is released next week so I can get all three at once.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think ROH will release FB on the the 1st weekend off the 5th Year Festival shows.


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i am going to make my 1st ever order either today or tommorrow morning (depending on how late my dad gets home tonight ok now that there is the $10 sale. my list is:
1. Super Card Of Honor
2. Fourth Anniversary Show
3. Fight Of The Century
4. No Where To Run
5. best in the world
6. Final Battle 2005
7. Glory By Honor V Night 2
8. Dragon Gate Challenge

if there are any drastic last minute changes i should make please let me know soon!


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



wwefanatic411 said:


> i am going to make my 1st ever order either today or tommorrow morning (depending on how late my dad gets home tonight ok now that there is the $10 sale. my list is:
> 1. Super Card Of Honor
> 2. Fourth Anniversary Show
> 3. Fight Of The Century
> 4. No Where To Run
> 5. best in the world
> 6. Final Battle 2005
> 7. Glory By Honor V Night 2
> 8. Dragon Gate Challenge
> 
> if there are any drastic last minute changes i should make please let me know soon!


id def. stick with 1,2 and 5-8


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



wwefanatic411 said:


> i am going to make my 1st ever order either today or tommorrow morning (depending on how late my dad gets home tonight ok now that there is the $10 sale. my list is:
> 1. Super Card Of Honor
> 2. Fourth Anniversary Show
> 3. Fight Of The Century
> 4. No Where To Run
> 5. best in the world
> 6. Final Battle 2005
> 7. Glory By Honor V Night 2
> 8. Dragon Gate Challenge
> 
> if there are any drastic last minute changes i should make please let me know soon!



Maybe wait until a Buy 3 get 1 free sale or 20% off sale, unless you want the dvds really fast.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Ring Of Homicide*-
Colt Cabana vs Kikutaro-**(6:58)
Homicide/Ricky Reyes vs Ring Crew Express-**(6:13)
Jimmy Rave vs Jimmy Yang-**3/4 (12:28)
*Pure Title*-Nigel McGuinness vs Jay Lethal-*** (14:23)
*ROH World Title*-Bryan Danielson vs Delirious-***3/4 (24:50)
Matt Sydal vs Christopher Daniels-***1/2 (14:53)
*ROH Tag Team Titles*-Austin Aries/Roderick Strong vs Briscoe-***2/3 (19:30)
Homicide vs Necro Butcher-**** (10:24)

Overall-***1/2

A solid show to boot. I was just expecting a bit more, had higher expectations is all(my fault). But still a good show nonetheless.


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Maybe wait until a Buy 3 get 1 free sale or 20% off sale, unless you want the dvds really fast.


ya i want them soon plus ive already been waiting since christmas for a sale so i dont think i can wait any longer



Future Star said:


> id def. stick with 1,2 and 5-8


does anyone else agree about not getting FOTC and No Where To Run? if so i substitute them w/ BTOB and Unified


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^tom i already ordered those two, u can watch them


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



wwefanatic411 said:


> ya i want them soon plus ive already been waiting since christmas for a sale so i dont think i can wait any longer
> 
> 
> does anyone else agree about not getting FOTC and No Where To Run? if so i substitute them w/ BTOB and Unified


I know for a fact get Unified and I heard BTOB was better than NTR and FOTC, but all very solid shows. Get Unified though:agree:


----------



## Dog_Bounty_Hunter

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can someone give a quick review of Hell Freezes Over 2006 and 4th Anniversary Show? thanks


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> I know for a fact get Unified and I heard BTOB was better than NTR and FOTC, but all very solid shows. Get Unified though:agree:


thanks for the help, but i didnt know that Future Star already has unified and BTOB. ill just watch them at his house or ill borrow them (since i know him). ill definitly buy them when i move, though, since i wont be able to see them anymore.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can anybody tell me how CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels in Homecoming? Did it last for 60 minutes?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Can anybody tell me how CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels in Homecoming? Did it last for 60 minutes?


I was always thinking the same(I plan on getting the summer of punk) No one has ever talked about this match since I have been on here, I wonder if it was good, it should be knowing it has two very great wrestlers in Daniels/Punk. 

To answer what I know it did go to a 60 min time draw dude.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> I was always thinking the same(I plan on getting the summer of punk) No one has ever talked about this match since I have been on here, I wonder if it was good, it should be knowing it has two very great wrestlers in Daniels/Punk.
> 
> To answer what I know it did go to a 60 min time draw dude.


For a 60 minute match in ROH, I'm surprised that I never heard anything from this match. Matter of fact, I don't know how the show was except Rave/Styles in a Street Fight.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> For a 60 minute match in ROH, I'm surprised that I never heard anything from this match. Matter of fact, I don't know how the show was except Rave/Styles in a Street Fight.


Same here, it sounds like a extremely underrated show, or unless it was that bad that no one talks about it. I looked at the card, a rare 6 match card but looked pretty solid though.

*ROH World Title*-Punk vs Daniels
*Street Fight*-Styles vs Rave
Aries/Strong vs Fast Eddie/Alex Shelley
Low Ki/Homicide/Ricky Reyes vs Samoa Joe/Jay Lethal/James Gibson
*ROH Tag Team Titles*-The Carnage Crew vs BJ Whitmer/Jimmy Jacobs
Nigel McGuinness vs Azrieal vs Deranged vs Spanky

I don't know about you dude, but for 10 bucks, i'd get it.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> Same here, it sounds like a extremely underrated show, or unless it was that bad that no one talks about it. I looked at the card, a rare 6 match card but looked pretty solid though.
> 
> *ROH World Title*-Punk vs Daniels
> *Street Fight*-Styles vs Rave
> Aries/Strong vs Fast Eddie/Alex Shelley
> Low Ki/Homicide/Ricky Reyes vs Samoa Joe/Jay Lethal/James Gibson
> *ROH Tag Team Titles*-The Carnage Crew vs BJ Whitmer/Jimmy Jacobs
> Nigel McGuinness vs Azrieal vs Deranged vs Spanky
> 
> I don't know about you dude, but for 10 bucks, i'd get it.


I also think that's the show that Alex Shelley joins the Embassy & the Low Ki on the card makes me to get it too.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone who saw the Chicago Spectacular live, how were the two nights compared to one another? What were the stand out matches and are they must see shows?


----------



## FallenAngel88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just say the 10$ dollar sale on their site and wonderng about getting some shows so can some people help me out between these shows:

Stalemate
Escape from New York
The Final Showdown
All-Star Extravagenza II
Survival of the Fittest 2004
Reborn:Stage One

I am going to probably buy 2 of these b/c they are 10 dollars and then Better than our Best if I can and do they charge tax.thx


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



FallenAngel88 said:


> I just say the 10$ dollar sale on their site and wonderng about getting some shows so can some people help me out between these shows:
> 
> Stalemate
> Escape from New York
> The Final Showdown
> All-Star Extravagenza II
> Survival of the Fittest 2004
> Reborn:Stage One
> 
> I am going to probably buy 2 of these b/c they are 10 dollars and then Better than our Best if I can and do they charge tax.thx


Escape from New York
The Final Showdown or Stalemate


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just finished watch Shootin' in the Combat Zone with Eddie Kingston and wow. One of the best shoots I've ever seen. Very informational and very funny. Here are some points I'd like to highlight about the shoot.

-Eddie goes into detail why he hates Hero and people associated with Hero.
-Called the ROH lockerroom professional, the top Indy promotion, an honor to work for, and said he'd really like to work for them again.
-Calls Dave Prazak the best commentator in all of wrestling.
-Claims fat chicks give the best blow jobs...

As you can see from the last highlight this is an absolute must have.

http://brianmcculley.com/czwmerch/index.php


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I couldn't get the CZW Eddie Kingston shoot interview for another week, so I got the one he did with DOI, and yeah, honestly I know he's GREAT on the mic and stuff, but this interview blew me away. He's so much fun to listen to and just oozes charisma, watched the whole thing in one sitting and then re-watched it 15 minutes later. Kingston talked about how he thinks CZW is dead and ROH saved it with the interpromotional feud, even though CZW's side didn't book it well at all, then said Kingston thinks ROH is the top wrestling promotion in America and looks to be joining the roster if his FIP debut goes well. Also talks about who he hates/loves in the business, detailed story of how he got into the business, and some other funny stories regarding wrestling, definitely a must have for $10!!!!!


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MBL said:


> Anyone who saw the Chicago Spectacular live, how were the two nights compared to one another? What were the stand out matches and are they must see shows?


Night 2 is a lot better than Night 1. 

*Night 1 Stand Outs*
4. Christopher Daniels vs. Davey Richards vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Matt Cross (Four Corner Survival Match)
8. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo (Dragon Gate Rules)

*Night 2 Stand Outs*

5. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Cross
6. Adam Pearce vs. Homicide (Steel Cage Match)
7. Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe
8. Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer (Eight Man Elimination Tag Team Match

These were all great matches with Richards vs Jay being the best. Just an awesome match.

I'd say that night 2 is must own but night 1 was still a good show.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Nice I might check out this Kingston shoot DVD I've been checking up on him ever since I heard his CZW Xtra were he was talking about Generation Next.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'd hate to "spoil" why Kingston hates Hero but I feel it's something everyone should know and it definately made me think differently about Hero.

The story goes like this, Kingston was supposed to bring his partner Blackjack into CZW. The plan was for Kingston to leave Black Out and team up with Blackjack to feud with Black Out. However, Hero used the political influence he gained to get Blackjack teamed up with himself. From then on Hero pretty much abused Blackjack inside and outside the ring to the point where Blackjack actually quit the business because of Hero's antics. Now, Kingston took great offense to this because Blackjack was a childhood friend of Kingston's and broke into the business with Blackjack. Also, Kingston touched upon the fact that he believes Hero has pulled strings within ROH hence why Kingston isn't wrestling there.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Really? Hmm, they never touched upon it in the DOI shoot (which kinda irritated me), but Kingston said that Blackjack quit the business because he messed up his back or knee real bad, forget which, and because several people kept using him for rides and stuff since he'd never say no and he was tired of being used. Did he mention any of this or did he place the blame soley on Hero?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hero has always looked like a nasty guy to be honest, something about him I just don't like.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Really? Hmm, they never touched upon it in the DOI shoot (which kinda irritated me), but Kingston said that Blackjack quit the business because he messed up his back or knee real bad, forget which, and because several people kept using him for rides and stuff since he'd never say no and he was tired of being used. Did he mention any of this or did he place the blame soley on Hero?


He talked about that Blackjack did indeed ride a lot of people around. He also talked about that since he never refused another wrestler was the main reason Hero took advantage of him. Now, maybe he did have a messed up knee but I sorta believe Kingston when he says Hero took advantage of Blackjack. Now, maybe he didn't quit solely because of Hero but I think Hero played a important role.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sorry for the double post but I need some rare help in choosing a ROH DVD. Right now I plan on getting the following...

-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1
-Midnight Express Reunion
-All Star Extravaganza II

Now, I need help choosing one of the following...

-Night of the Butcher
-Final Battle 2002
-Night of the Grudges


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Mystery I would say the origanl Night of Grudges. The AJ London match I have at ****1/4 and the tag match is fun


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*ROH Irresistible Forces*
1. Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn vs. Irish Airborne - *1/2
2. Roderick Strong vs. Shingo - ***1/4
3. Colt Cabana & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinuaro - **1/2
4. Steve Corino vs. Delirious - **3/4
5. Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries - ***1/2 - ***3/4
6. Brent Albright vs. Trik Davis - **
7. Matt Sydal vs. Jay Briscoe - ***1/2 - ***3/4
8. Davey Richards vs. Mark Briscoe - ***1/4
9. Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe (No DQ, Must Be A Winner, Non Title Match) - ***3/4 - ****

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I would go with Final Battle 2002. Corino vs. Danielson vs. Joe vs. Ki is a dream match in my opinion. Cabana/Punk matches are always good.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Night 2 is a lot better than Night 1.
> 
> *Night 1 Stand Outs*
> 4. Christopher Daniels vs. Davey Richards vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Matt Cross (Four Corner Survival Match)
> 8. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo (Dragon Gate Rules)
> 
> *Night 2 Stand Outs*
> 
> 5. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Cross
> 6. Adam Pearce vs. Homicide (Steel Cage Match)
> 7. Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe
> 8. Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer (Eight Man Elimination Tag Team Match
> 
> These were all great matches with Richards vs Jay being the best. Just an awesome match.
> 
> I'd say that night 2 is must own but night 1 was still a good show.


Are any of the standouts on night 1 better than night 2?


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

That Kingston-Hero thing may be worked. I've seen a lot of pictures were they look quite buddy-buddy.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> That Kingston-Hero thing may be worked. I've seen a lot of pictures were they look quite buddy-buddy.


They were good friends. I highly doubt Kingston would make up a story seeing how Kingston is one of the most "real" guys in wrestling.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just ordrered:

ROH Showdown in Motown
ROH Vendetta


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

One of the pics I saw was taken at Final Battle.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> One of the pics I saw was taken at Final Battle.


Who knows. Maybe they're friends again. However, I highly doubt Kingston would make up a story and then go onto to slander Hero throughout the shoot. It's just not something Kingston would do. But like I said maybe Hero has apologized and they've patched things up.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> I just ordrered:
> 
> ROH Showdown in Motown
> ROH Vendetta


Your in for some good shows, especially Vendetta(mainly for Joe/Daniels, Embassy/Gen Next & Danielson/Strong) Tell me what you think of SDIM, I thought it was pretty solid but since no one else has it it would be nice to share opinions on that show.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> Your in for some good shows, especially Vendetta(mainly for Joe/Daniels, Embassy/Gen Next & Danielson/Strong) Tell me what you think of SDIM, I thought it was pretty solid but since no one else has it it would be nice to share opinions on that show.


Alright, I give a review on SDIM when I get it in the mail. I was interested how Aries vs. Shelley was because I loved their match at Manhattan Mayhem.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Alright, I give a review on SDIM when I get it in the mail. I was interested how Aries vs. Shelley was because I loved their match at Manhattan Mayhem.


I only watched that match once though, but I can say that it wasn't as good as the Manhattan Mayhem match up. But I remember it was solid.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> I only watched that match once though, but I can say that it wasn't as good as the Manhattan Mayhem match up. But I remember it was solid.


On the site, it said that it was Joe vs. Daniels vs. Homicide vs. Cabana but on the DVD cover it said Joe vs. Daniels vs. Pearce vs. Jacobs. Which match actually happen?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Colt and Cide had a massive brawl on the show, which climaxed in Colt suplexing Cide off the bleachers through a table. 

Both were too hurt to compete in the 4 way with Joe and Daniels, so Pearce and Jacobs replaced them.

The actual match which took place was: Joe vs Daniels vs Pearce vs Jacobs.


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^holy shit. that sounds crazy


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> ^ Colt and Cide had a massive brawl on the show, which climaxed in Colt suplexing Cide off the bleachers through a table.
> 
> Both were too hurt to compete in the 4 way with Joe and Daniels, so Pearce and Jacobs replaced them.
> 
> The actual match which took place was: Joe vs Daniels vs Pearce vs Jacobs.


That did sound insane. I may just follow the entire Cabana/Homicide fued. What show when the Cabana/Homicide fued got started?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*IWA-MS Extreme Heaven 2006*
1. Billy Roc vs. "Omega" Aaron Draven - **1/2
2. Chuck Taylor vs. Drake Younger - ***1/4
3. Jacob Ladder & Darin Childs vs. Hillbilly Jed & Indiana Kidd Jr. - **1/4
4. American Kickboxer vs. Jeff Brooks vs. "Hype" Jimmy Shalwin - *1/4
5. Tracy Smothers vs. The Blue Meanie - **3/4
6. Ruckus vs. Brandon Thomaselli - ***1/4
7. Low Ki vs. Josh Abercrombie - ***1/2
8. Ricochet vs. Christian Vaughn - **1/2
9. Toby Klein vs. Bull Pain vs. Ian Rotten vs. Mean Mitch Page vs. Brandon Prophet vs. Insane Lane - **3/4
10. No Rope Barbed Wire: Brain Damage vs. Deranged - ***

Overall show rating - *** - ***1/4


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> That did sound insane. I may just follow the entire Cabana/Homicide fued. What show when the Cabana/Homicide fued got started?


I believe it started at Dragon Gate Invasion in an episode of Good Times, Great Memories where Homicide was Cabanas guest and took offense to Cabana trying to impersonate a gangsta and I believe Cabana used the word ***** or something like that its been a while since I watched that DVD, someone may want to correct me if any of that is wrong


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*UWF-TNA An Electric Night In The Electric City*
1. Brother Runt vs. Petey Williams - **1/2
2. Chris Sabin & Jay Lethal vs. Diamonds in the Rough - **3/4
3. Ron Killings vs. Abyss - **3/4
4. Eric Young vs. BG James w/Kip James - **
5. Samoa Joe vs. Bobby Roode - **3/4
6. NWA World Tag Team Title Match:
AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels vs. The Naturals - ***1/2

Overall show rating - **3/4


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Chaos Theory said:


> I believe it started at Dragon Gate Invasion in an episode of Good Times, Great Memories where Homicide was Cabanas guest and took offense to Cabana trying to impersonate a gangsta and I believe Cabana used the word ***** or something like that its been a while since I watched that DVD, someone may want to correct me if any of that is wrong


I think your correct, the intensity of the feud also increased when Cabana rapped about Homicide. Which is hilarious if you haven't seen it, but it obviously pissed off Homicide


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just to let people know, despite it not really being about a DVD, my thoughts on last night's ROH show are now in the 1/27 discussion thread. Figured I'd let people know so they can read a live report and think about purchasing the DVD in the future or not.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

TNA Final Resolution

1. AJ Styles vs Rhino-**1/4
2. Lynn vs Daniels vs Sabin-***1/2
3. Shelley vs Starr-***
4. Storm vs Williams-*1/4
5. LAX vs 3D-*
6. Angle vs Joe-****1/4
7. Cage vs Abyss vs Sting-**3/4

2 matches worth seeing, not their best ppv.


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

_Buy Three, Get One Free.
-4th Anniversary Show
-Manhatten Mayhem
-Better Than Our Best
-Unified

Brings My ROH Total to 5 (Along With GBH Night 2) 

_


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i know this isnt the best place to post this, but i have no idea where to put this. does anyone know if homocide is dating so cal val? the reason i put it in this thread is beacause my freind said that at the end of one of his roh dvds (i didnt get to see this dvd yet so i dont know which one it is) 'cide and val are holding hands and acting like a couple. sry if this doesnt belong here


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Are there any recent ROH matches in the media section. A couple days ago I went through 50 pages not finding any.

Matches from Honor Reclaims Boston-Dethroned, I want a little sample until I make my order in the next couple days. I did see KENTA vs Sydal a while ago though not great but not bad.


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Are there any recent ROH matches in the media section. A couple days ago I went through 50 pages not finding any.
> 
> Matches from Honor Reclaims Boston-Dethroned, I want a little sample until I make my order in the next couple days. I did see KENTA vs Sydal a while ago though not great but not bad.


You Should Say That in the Wrestling Media (Requests) Section, Not in the DVD help Thread.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Are there any recent ROH matches in the media section. A couple days ago I went through *50 pages* not finding any.
> 
> Matches from Honor Reclaims Boston-Dethroned, I want a little sample until I make my order in the next couple days. I did see KENTA vs Sydal a while ago though not great but not bad.


:lmao to that.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Are there any recent ROH matches in the media section. A couple days ago I went through 50 pages not finding any.
> 
> Matches from Honor Reclaims Boston-Dethroned, I want a little sample until I make my order in the next couple days. I did see KENTA vs Sydal a while ago though not great but not bad.


What did you not like about the KENTA/Sydal match, as I thought it was awesome.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Claymore said:


> I think your correct, the intensity of the feud also increased when Cabana rapped about Homicide. Which is hilarious if you haven't seen it, but it obviously pissed off Homicide


That was a great segment lol. I watched it so much that I know the all the lyrics to the freestyle. Also, when did Cabana do that Rap about Homicide?


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> That was a great segment lol. I watched it so much that I know the all the lyrics to the freestyle. Also, when did Cabana do that Rap about Homicide?


I think he did the one about him being Konnan's bitch at Joe vs Kobashi.


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

can i get some people's thoughts on The Era of Honor Begins and Round Robin Challenge. an fye at the mall i go to is selling both of those each for $10. is it worth it?


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



wwefanatic411 said:


> can i get some people's thoughts on The Era of Honor Begins and Round Robin Challenge. an fye at the mall i go to is selling both of those each for $10. is it worth it?


its not at the mall, at the website, anyway RRC is a good buy, not sure about EOHB


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I saw Era of Honor Begins on a Circuit City website but I don't think it's there anymore.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*IWA-MS A Blue Summer’s Night Strut Comedy*
1. Christian Vaughn vs. "Omega" Aaron Draven - **1/2
2. Hillbilly Jed & Indiana Kidd Jr. vs. Jake O’Neal & Jeff Brooks - **1/2
3. Ruckus vs. Ricochet - ***1/4
4. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Shiima Xion - ***
5. Brain Damage vs. Drake Younger - ***1/4
6. Billy Roc vs. Shane Storm - **3/4
7. Larry Sweeney vs. Blue Meanie - **1/2
8. No DQ: Iron Saints vs. American Kickboxer & "Hype" Jimmy Shalwin - **1/2
9. Josh Abercrombie vs. Chuck Taylor - ***1/2
10. Toby Klein vs. Deranged - **3/4

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Future Star said:


> its not at the mall, at the website, anyway RRC is a good buy, not sure about EOHB


no, its at the mall. i was there yesterday and i saw it., i was gonna buy it but i forgot to bring money because im a genious


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Both main events were worth the cash easy. Back tommorow with Boston thoughts.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



that's cool said:


> I think he did the one about him being Konnan's bitch at Joe vs Kobashi.


Yeah it was at Joe vs Kobashi


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

can someone give me a star rating for This Means War, and is a good buy?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Hello.

I rewatched it recently, so these are pretty accurate from my point of view.

1. Alex Shelley Vs. Claudio Castagnoli ended in a time limit draw - ***3/4

2. Azrieal & Davey Andrews beat Jason Blade & Kid Mikaze - *

3. Ricky Reyes beat Mitch Franklin - 1/4*

4. BJ Whitmer won a Four Corner Survival over Nosawa, Kikutaro & Pure Champion Nigel McGuinness - *** 

5. Jay Lethal beat Curry Man - ***1/4 

6. Colt Cabana beat B-Boy - **1/2

7. AJ Styles defeated Austin Aries - ***1/2

8. Bryan Danielson defeated Roderick Strong via submission to retain the ROH World title - ****

Overall: 7/10

Okay show, just about worth buying if you wanna see some of the matches on it.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

meh, seems ok...what about GBH 5 Night 1, this looks like a good show on paper, seems like it is a very underrated show with night 2 being the next night


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Future Star said:


> meh, seems ok...what about GBH 5 Night 1, this looks like a good show on paper, seems like it is a very underrated show with night 2 being the next night


Night 1 was a very good show. Aries/Davey and Nigel/Daniels were solid matches but left a lot to be desired. Joe/Strong and Briscoes/KENTA & Marufuji were great matches. Plus you get a FIP and Shimmer bouns match. Great buy.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How were these ROH best of's?

Second City Saints
Colt Cabana
The Briscoes
AJ Styles Vol. 2
Generation Next
Spanky


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Vol. 2 of the AJ best of is fantastic.

You get a great deal of fantastic matches. The most notable ones being his match with Paul London at Night of the Grudges and his match with Danielson at Main Event Spectacles.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> How were these ROH best of's?
> 
> Second City Saints
> Colt Cabana
> The Briscoes
> AJ Styles Vol. 2
> Generation Next
> Spanky


AJ Styles Vol. 2 & The Briscoes are really good. Here's the ratings 
I can remember:

*AJ Styles Vol. 2*
vs. Joe - War of the Wire - ****
vs. Danielson - Main Event Spectacles - ****1/4
vs. London - ****1/2
w/ Low Ki vs. Prophecy - ***1/4

*The Briscoes*
Jay vs. Mark - 1 Year Ann. - ****
4CS - Beating the Odds - ****
Mark vs. Whitmer - Beating the Odds - ***3/4

I can't remember any more.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Future Star said:


> meh, seems ok...what about GBH 5 Night 1, this looks like a good show on paper, seems like it is a very underrated show with night 2 being the next night


Glory By Honor V Night 1- East Windsor, CT 9/15/06

1. Dunn & Marcos vs Rhett Titus & Pelle Primeau - *.

2. Hero & Castagnoli vs Dunn & Marcos - **.

3. Jack Evans vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Colt Cabana vs Ricky Reyes - **.

4. Nigel McGuinness vs Christopher Daniels - ***1/2.

5. Austin Aries vs Davey Richards - ***1/4.

6. Delirious vs Shane Hagadorn - *.

7. Samoa Joe vs Roderick Strong - ****.

8. KENTA & Naomichi Marafuji vs Jay & Mark Briscoe - ****.


----------



## FallenAngel88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sorry to bug people but I am about to order some ROH DVD's probably tommorrow.I am going to get a 20 dollar and two ten dollar dvd's.And I need some help.Can someone find reviews for these dvd's or give me their recommendation.

The $20 DVD's I am thinking about getting are:

Manhatten Mayhem
Better than our Best
Unified

And then the $10 dvd's I am thinking about getting are

Stalemate
Escape from New York
The Final Showdown
All-Star Extravagenza II
Survival of the Fittest 2004
Reborn:Stage One

So a review of these possibly star rating and maybe a match review would be nice and thanks to for your help.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'd say get Better Than Our Best, Survival of the Fittest 2004, and All Star Extravaganza II.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

These are not my ratings there someone elses but I just want to post them so people can compare these shows! The same person gave both of these.

*Chicago Spectacular Night 1*

1. Toland vs Kikutaro-1/2*
2. Briscoes vs IA-**
3. Cide vs Albright-***
4. Daniels vs Cross vs BJ vs Richards-***1/4
5. Rave vs Nigel-***1/2
6. Steel & Delirious vs Pearce & Hagadorn-**3/4
7. Cabana vs Jacobs-**1/4
8. Aries & strong vs Sydal & Shingo-***3/4
9. AD vs Joe-***1/2

Matches over the *** mark!
***3/4-1
***1/2-2
***1/4-1
***-1

*Chicago Spectacular Night 2*

1. Steel vs Toland-**
2. Six Man Mayhem-3/4*(probably hates spotty wrestling)
3. Cide vs Hagadorn-*
4. Joe vs Jay Briscoe-**3/4
5. Aries & Strong vs Daniels & Cross-***1/2
6. Cide vs Pearce-***3/4
7. Richards vs Jay Briscoe-***3/4
8. 8 Man Elimination-****1/2

Matches over *** mark

****1/2-1
***3/4-2
***1/2-1


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*IWA-MS Necro/Joe II*
1. Eddie Kingston vs. Marek Brave - **3/4
2. Colt Cabana vs. Darin Corbin vs. Larry Sweeney - **3/4
3. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ian Rotten - ***
4. Tyler Black vs. Josh Abercrombie - ***1/4
5. The Iron Saints vs. Team Underground - **1/2
6. Trik Davis vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4
7. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Arik Cannon - ***1/4
8. Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/2

*IWA-MS Edge of Insanity*
1. Eddie Kingston vs. Hillbilly Jed - **
2. Chandler McClure vs. Indiana Kidd Jr. - *3/4
3. Arik Cannon vs. BJ Whitmer - ***
4. Matt Sydal vs. Billy Roc - ***1/4
5. Delirious vs. CJ Otis - ***1/4
6. Nate Webb vs. Darin Corbin - **3/4
7. Iron Saints vs. The Soul Shooters - **1/2
8. 6 Team Scramble - Lotus & Crazy J vs. Tyler Black & Marek Brave vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Necro Butcher & Toby Klein vs. Deranged & Brain Damage vs. Josh Abercrombie & Brandon Thomaselli - ****
9. Razor Board Death Match - Corporal Robinson vs. Brandon Prophet - **3/4
10. Steel Cage Match - Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bull Pain - ***1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just rewatched FIST and Claudio vs Quack, Jigsaw and Shane Storm from CHIKARA's Apocolypso show and it was really, really good. I'd give it ****, it's currently available for download in the media section.


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

_I Can't Order ROH DVDs Now!!! I Ordered Some ROH DVDs Not So Long Ago, and Than SOmeone Bought From The Website THe Same Date (No One In My Family Has Heard of The Site) So My Parents Think it Was the ROH Site. 
Anyone Have this Happen on the ROH Site, or Heard of Any Stories on the ROH Site?_


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



FallenAngel88 said:


> Sorry to bug people but I am about to order some ROH DVD's probably tommorrow.I am going to get a 20 dollar and two ten dollar dvd's.And I need some help.Can someone find reviews for these dvd's or give me their recommendation.
> 
> The $20 DVD's I am thinking about getting are:
> 
> Manhatten Mayhem
> Better than our Best
> Unified
> 
> And then the $10 dvd's I am thinking about getting are
> 
> Stalemate
> Escape from New York
> The Final Showdown
> All-Star Extravagenza II
> Survival of the Fittest 2004
> Reborn:Stage One
> 
> So a review of these possibly star rating and maybe a match review would be nice and thanks to for your help.


You can just take your pick from the $20 ones. They're all really good.

*Manhattan Mayhem*
Izzy/Deranged vs. Dixie/Azrieal - ***
Cabana vs. Nigel - **3/4
Gibson vs. Black Tiger - ***3/4
Whitmer/Jacobs vs. Strong/Evans - ****1/4
Joe vs. Lethal - ****
Dog Collar - ***1/4
Aries vs. Shelley - ****
Rotts vs. Joe/Lethal - ***1/4

*Better Than Our Best*
6MM - **3/4
Reyes vs. Delirious - **1/2
Embassy/Yoshino vs. Do Fixer - ***3/4
FCS - ***3/4
Aries/Strong vs. Blood Gen. - ****1/4
Danielson vs. Storm - ****
Chi. Street Fight - ***3/4

*Unified*
Rave vs. Richards - ***1/2
Aries/Strong vs. Briscoes - ****3/4
Danielson vs. McGuinness - *****

^^^ That's all I've seen from Unified.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



FallenAngel88 said:


> Sorry to bug people but I am about to order some ROH DVD's probably tommorrow.I am going to get a 20 dollar and two ten dollar dvd's.And I need some help.Can someone find reviews for these dvd's or give me their recommendation.
> 
> The $20 DVD's I am thinking about getting are:
> 
> Manhatten Mayhem
> Better than our Best
> Unified
> 
> And then the $10 dvd's I am thinking about getting are
> 
> Stalemate
> Escape from New York
> The Final Showdown
> All-Star Extravagenza II
> Survival of the Fittest 2004
> Reborn:Stage One
> 
> So a review of these possibly star rating and maybe a match review would be nice and thanks to for your help.


Manhattan Mayhem, All-Star Extravagenza II & Escape From New York.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey guys,I need alittle help here,just a quick question.

Whats the better show between escape from New York,and Stalemate? 

Also better overall Tag wars 06,or Dissension?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Hey guys,I need alittle help here,just a quick question.
> 
> Whats the better show between escape from New York,and Stalemate?
> 
> Also better overall Tag wars 06,or Dissension?


Escape From New York was better than Stalemate in my opinion. Punk/Strong match was a ****+ match to me. I don't know if this will help but I saw both main events from Tag Wars '06 & Dissension.

Aries/Strong vs. Danielson/Lethal: ***3/4
Danielson vs. Styles: ****1/4


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Hey guys,I need alittle help here,just a quick question.
> 
> Whats the better show between escape from New York,and Stalemate?
> 
> Also better overall Tag wars 06,or Dissension?


Personally I enjoyed Tag Wars 2006 quite a bit more than Dissention. Dissention's Styles/Danielson match was the best match from either show but TW2006 was a all around more solid show and is very very underrated. I also thing escape from NY was a better show than Stalemate by far.

Also last weekend I watched Dethroned and I was very dissipointed, the FIP Title match was pretty good but the Tables are legal stipulation was pretty confusing since no tables were involved although a chair was in the finish, was a decent match but not awesome. Whitmer/Jacobs was fun to watch as was the main event (I loved the hockey check by Joe) but again nothing I would call amazing. Kings/Lords was a pretty crappy match as the Kings got little to no offence in (ending was cool I'll give it that), and eveny other match was kinda lackluster. Dethroned isn't the worst show I've seen but I personally wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

After rewatching today! 

GBH V Night 2
1. Evans vs Richards-***1/4
2. Pearce vs Delirious-**
3. Daniels vs Jacobs vs Cabana-**3/4
4. Briscoes vs Joe & Cide-***3/4
5. KOW vs Aries & Strong-****
6. McGuinness vs Marufuji-****1/4(on the second watch I gave it ***** but on the fourth watch it went down quite abit)
7. KENTA vs Danielson-*****(solidfied itself as *****)

GBH V Night 1-Big Matches

1. Aries vs Richards-***1/2
2. Strong vs Joe-****1/4(better on another watch yet the rating stays the same)
3. KENTAFUJI vs Briscoes-****3/4(better on another watch although the rating stays the same)

-----------------
Thanks McQueen for the little review of Dethroned.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks to the both of you from the $10 sale I wound up ordering the following.

Punk:The Final Chapter
This means War
Vendetta
Main Event Spectacles
Death Before DishonorIII
Tag Wars
Escape from New York


McQueen said:


> Also last weekend I watched Dethroned and I was very dissipointed, the FIP Title match was pretty good but the Tables are legal stipulation was pretty confusing since no tables were involved although a chair was in the finish, was a decent match but not awesome. Whitmer/Jacobs was fun to watch as was the main event (I loved the hockey check by Joe) but again nothing I would call amazing. Kings/Lords was a pretty crappy match as the Kings got little to no offence in (ending was cool I'll give it that), and eveny other match was kinda lackluster. Dethroned isn't the worst show I've seen but I personally wouldn't recommend it.


Oh wow,I was really considering getting that show too,judging from user R_O_H's review it seemed really solid,not so sure now.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

McQueen, I'm actually shocked at your thoughts on Dethroned. I understand the Strong/Shingo thing (to this day my neighbor and I joke about no tables being used in that match), not as good as their first match like I originally thought, but you thoughts Kings/Lords was crappy? Kings got no offense? Dude, they dominated Daniels for about 10 minutes, the match really evened out in terms of the offense each them got and it was just a real solid match. Then you have the main event, which is just a bit better than MCM but a lot more crazy stuff, Whitmer/Jacobs was awesome, McGuinness/Rave was awesome, Richards/Aries was awesome, Albright/Generico was fun but short...I'm failing to see how the card is disappointing and decent, can you elaborate?

By the way, I watched Jay Briscoe vs Davey Richards today from Chicago Spectacular Night 2, and I really hope that wasn't match of the weekend like everyone said. Don't get me wrong, it was a real solid match (***1/2, maaaaybe ***3/4), but not as stiff or as great as people claimed it to be, and looking at both nights cards then hearing Jay/Richards was match of the weekend...kinda says something about the match quality of both shows, but I hope it's wrong.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*ROH Vendetta*-
Nigel/Chad vs Delirious/Ace Steel-**1/2
Jimmy Jacobs vs Sal Rinaruo-**2/3
Claudio Castagnoli vs BJ Whitmer-***
Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels-***3/4
Adam Pearce vs Davey Andrews-*
*ROH World Title:* Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong-*****
*8 Man War:* Nana/Rave/Shelley/Abyss vs Styles/Evans/Aries/Sydal-****

*Overall*-***2/3

The show is worth buying for the double main event and the Daniels/Joe. the other matches are fun little ones and a nice brawl between Cide/Colt. A good show worth 10 bucks.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Thanks to the both of you from the $10 sale I wound up ordering the following.
> 
> Punk:The Final Chapter
> This means War
> Vendetta
> Main Event Spectacles
> Death Before DishonorIII
> Tag Wars
> Escape from New York


I just want to say that get ready to see one of the best promos in ROH History (in my opinion) on Death Before Dishonor III by CM Punk.

Can anyone give me star ratings on Tag Wars '06?


----------



## Halifax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Thanks to the both of you from the $10 sale I wound up ordering the following.
> 
> Punk:The Final Chapter
> This means War
> Vendetta
> Main Event Spectacles
> Death Before DishonorIII
> Tag Wars
> Escape from New York
> 
> Oh wow,I was really considering getting that show too,judging from user R_O_H's review it seemed really solid,not so sure now.


Punk:The Final Chapter - - Memorable farewell to CM Punk and he has tears in his eyes walking to the ring. Great moment. Good show overall and 3 strong matches. 


This means War - Started very strong with Castognoli vs Shelly. A few avarege matches after that but Danielson vs Strong and Styles vs Aries are both very strong. 

Vendetta - Joe vs Daniels is very good and the main-event is a fucking awesome long match. Really good. The rest is okay. Neither great och bad. 

Main Event Spectacles - A bit overrated in my opinion and Dragon vs Styles was not as good as it could have been. Still good show thou. 

Death Before DishonorIII - All good matches in my opinion and hot crowd. Styles comeback and the show is really great after the intermission. 

Tag Wars - A good show with the begging of an great feud. Some okay matches and strong at the end. A bit too much tag team for my taste but still good. 

Escape from New York - Really strong main event and good matches from start to finish. Maybe not the firt one as I´m not the bigest fan of Carnage Crew. The last 4 matches are very good and the last match really great.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^
Thanks alot man repped.

I forgot that I went ahead and ordered stalemate also,what do you or you guys think of that show as a whole?


----------



## Halifax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> ^
> Thanks alot man repped.
> 
> I forgot that I went ahead and ordered stalemate also,what do you or you guys think of that show as a whole?


One of the better ROH show in my opinion. There is no MOTYC on it but 3 four-star matches and 2 matches just below four star. Maybe ***1/2 and ***3/4. The Boston Crowd are very hot as well.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks again man,looks like I got some great shows coming,I can't freakin wait!


----------



## FallenAngel88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well finally made my decision is this a good selection of DVD's to get me started with Ring of Honor.

Better than our Best
Vendetta 
This Means War
(Maybe All-Star Extravagenza II if I can get a review

If anyone can get me a review and how long do they take to ship if i order today.

Thx for your help.


----------



## Halifax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



FallenAngel88 said:


> Well finally made my decision is this a good selection of DVD's to get me started with Ring of Honor.
> 
> Better than our Best
> Vendetta
> This Means War
> (Maybe All-Star Extravagenza II if I can get a review
> 
> If anyone can get me a review and how long do they take to ship if i order today.
> 
> Thx for your help.


Vendetta - Joe vs Daniels is very good and the main-event is a fucking awesome long match. Really good. The rest is okay. Neither great och bad. 

This means War - Started very strong with Castognoli vs Shelly. A few avarage matches after that but Danielson vs Strong and Styles vs Aries are both very strong.

Better than our Best - Many view this show as one of the best ROH show and it is very strong. Lance Storm is much better than I expected since he was retired and heven´t wrestle for 2 years i bealive. Danielsonis of course great as usual but Storm hold is own very well. The main event with Cabana vs Homocide is a four star brawl, The match included Dragon Gates wrestler and the four corner match is just as good. 

All-Star Extravagenza - Don´t remember much of it to be honest more than it finished the Joe vs Punk feud. That feud was great so I´m not sure I want to say it´s a good show to begin with. Since you you start with the finish.


----------



## the_andy

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Finished watching the 3 DVDs i ordered last week, and was very impressed. So, me being me, i ordered more:

Product: Better Than Our Best- Chicago Ridge, IL 4/1/06 (DVD)
Product: War of the Wire II- Dayton, OH 7/28/06 (DVD)


then ill have 5  im building up quite a collection


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



the_andy said:


> Finished watching the 3 DVDs i ordered last week, and was very impressed. So, me being me, i ordered more:
> 
> Product: Better Than Our Best- Chicago Ridge, IL 4/1/06 (DVD)
> Product: War of the Wire II- Dayton, OH 7/28/06 (DVD)
> 
> 
> then ill have 5  im building up quite a collection


I always wanted to know how War of the Wire II was so, can anybody a quick star rating on the show.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Random japanese matches:

1/23/07: KENTA vs Morishima-***1/4
1/21/07: Briscoes vs Suzuki & Marvin-****3/4

Still have to watch SUWA'S last match and Morishima vs Misawa.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

"1/23/07: KENTA vs Morishima-***1/4"


KENTA wrestled Morishima this month??? Are you sure you didn't see the SEM match from December?


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Weird question, but has anyone ever gotten an order from IVP in 3 days? They say it's guaranteed. It took mine 11 days. Someone said a little while back that their order took 4 weeks.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> "1/23/07: KENTA vs Morishima-***1/4"
> 
> 
> KENTA wrestled Morishima this month??? Are you sure you didn't see the SEM match from December?


Nah, it was up in the media section a few days ago, I downloaded the same match.


----------



## LL4E

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Weird question, but has anyone ever gotten an order from IVP in 3 days? They say it's guaranteed. It took mine 11 days. Someone said a little while back that their order took 4 weeks.


Both of my orders took 2 weeks. And Ive actually got another order on its way, hopefully it will get here soon.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> "1/23/07: KENTA vs Morishima-***1/4"
> 
> 
> KENTA wrestled Morishima this month??? Are you sure you didn't see the SEM match from December?



I know they had a match match in Dec(NOAH) and it went to a 20 minute draw. The match I saw also went to a 20 minute draw and it was labelled by the thread starter as 1/23/07. 

The match I saw I don't think it was with NOAH, because it didn't have the NOAH ring, Lightning and their usually stuff. 

I'm pretty confused on what date this match actually occured.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I believe you saw a match from the SEM promotion on 12.23.06. I also had it around there, probably the same match.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*BREAKING NEWS: ROH Better Than Our Best is Officially Sold Out! FUCK!*


----------



## Styl3s

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i got a 200 dollar simon gift visa and im looking to get some ROH dvds, im pretty new to ROH

i already have Best of CM punk vol 1,2,3 in my card, im thinking about getting 2 shoots as well but i want atleast 5 actual event DVDS but dont know what to get any suggestions? what are the top 5 must own ROH dvds?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> what are the top 5 must own ROH dvds?



Five Shows:
Supercard of Honor
Manhattan Mayhem
Glory By Honor Night Two
Unified
Joe vs. Kobashi

I would say Better Than Our Best but it's sold out.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DavidEFC on 25th January said:


> I have just ordered the following ROH DVD's from their site...
> 
> Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies
> Main Event Spectacles
> Second Anniversary Show
> Reborn Stage Two
> Do Or Die II and III
> World Title Classic
> Death Before Dishonor II Pt 1
> Joe vs. Punk II
> All Star Extravaganza II
> Escape From New York
> The Chicago Spectacular Night 1
> The Chicago Spectacular Night 2
> 
> 
> 
> I have finally got my hands on the Joe vs Punk Trilogy even though only one of them was in the sale.


They came today 

______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*****ROH Sale*****



> DEEP FREEZE SALE- TAKE 20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER
> Thursday, February 01, 2007
> 
> DEEP FREEZE SALE- TAKE 20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE REQUIRED
> 
> There's no better way to beat the cold weather then to warm up with some of our hottest new DVD releases. With the "Deep Freeze" sale you can save money on all DVD's, tickets, figures, books, apparel, Japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> This sale is a great opportunity to save money on live event tickets for all upcoming shows in the United States. To purchase tickets click on this link: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=163
> 
> To redeem your 20% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: freeze into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 2/7/07 at 10pm EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. This sale is not good on tickets for the live ROH events in the UK.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How do you guys rate Samoa Joe/Austin Aries from Escape From New York? The only match I've seen from that show is Punk/Strong and I am a big fan of other Joe/Aries matches so I really want to see it if it's any good.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

First off MBL, Escape From New York is an Excellent show and is worth getting, honestly not a bad match on the card just a vastly overlooked show.

Aries/Joe was a very good match and won't dissipoint, not quite as good as the title match at FB 2004 but they do play off the history of that match, I think it is just under or a close tie to being MOTN along with Punk/Strong.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Thanks mate. I might give the show a look. 

Great quote in your sig by the way.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Do any of you think they are going to release Final Battle today?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Do any of you think they are going to release Final Battle today?


I doubt it. They would of announced it with the sale. I wouldn't be suprised if they didn't release it until the weekend they next have shows.


----------



## FallenAngel88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I ordered Manhatten Mayhem and Unified How long should they get to me and where they a good choice to start my ROH Collection


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Black Friday Fallout Ratings
SHIMMER Four Corner **1/2
Gauntlet Series *3/4
Kings vs. Aries/Strong ***3/4
Mark vs. Shingo ***1/4
Jimmy Rave vs. Homicide ***1/2
Jay vs. Joe ***1/4
Davey and Delirious vs. Daniels and Sydal ****

I wrote a whole review, but it dissapeared. I'm pissed. Just know that Davey is an amazing seller and with proper buildup, could be a great champ in the UK if they stop booking him so strange, Nigel is awesome in the crowd, Brent vs. BJ was awful, and Rave vs. Homicide is one of the most underrated matches of the year. 

Dethroned ratings
Albright vs. Generico **
Hagadorn vs. Dempsey *
Delirious vs. Blade **1/4
Whitmer vs. Jacobs ***1/2
Strong vs. Shingo ***1/4
Kings vs. Daniels and Sydal ***3/4
Rave vs. Nigel ***1/4
Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries ***1/2
Joe and Cide vs. Briscoes ***1/2

Very good show. Not sure where all the Richards-Aries hype came from. Not to say it wasn't very good, but the arm work wasn't interesting enough to me to justify working the whole match around it, especially since Aries never sold it before the finish. Still good, but a fair dissapointment since every review I saw was over ****. And the main was crazy, but not long enough or inventive enough to overshadow the **** 10/7 contest. It just seemed like a less crazy version of that, I guess. Everything else was very good, with a great BJ-Jimmy brawl (though those will get old soon if they don't start doing different stuff), and a great Tag Title match, if not as good as the past nights. Two very good shows, however.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I don't see them releasing FB06 until around the 2/16 show.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What are some really good all around NOAH shows? It doesn't just have to be the ones from the ROH store. Any year.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> What are some really good all around NOAH shows? It doesn't just have to be the ones from the ROH store. Any year.


You can't go wrong with Destiny it was just awesome. NOAH's Wrestlemania 17.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The shows are so cheap, pretty much every Budokan this year had at least one ****+ match, you cant go wrong.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Destiny looks pretty awesome. I'll probably get that one. Can anyone make any other specific suggestions?


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The most recent show looked quite good, except for the main event. SUWA's last match was so much fun. The Briscoes vs Marvzuki was really awesome. Nigel and Doug's tag was good aswell.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just watched Wild Cards (Morishima & ???) vs. Marafuji/KENTA and I'd give it a ****1/4, really awesome match and the last 10 minutes are perhaps my favorite 10 minutes in any tag match from 2006, just awesome.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

You got a link Spartan or was it on DVD?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It was on DVD, but once I'm back in my house I'll gladly upload it for ya.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks man I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Just watched Wild Cards (Morishima & ???) vs. Marafuji/KENTA and I'd give it a ****1/4, really awesome match and the last 10 minutes are perhaps my favorite 10 minutes in any tag match from 2006, just awesome.


What company was this in? and what was the date?


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Isn't it Wild II (Mori and Rikio)? You mean the 7.16 draw?


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> Isn't it Wild II (Mori and Rikio)? You mean the 7.16 draw?


That's the one that comes to my mind anyway.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*BREAKING NEWS: ROH Expect the Unexcepted is back in stock!*


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Couple notes:

-Working friday nights sucks, but a PSP and a wireless router is my friend.

-I am PUMPED for KENTA-Morishima at the Budokan this tour.

-Is PuroDVDSource a good merchant? I'm tired of IVP not having new stuff in.

-Nice to see ROH restocking some 03 stuff, first OYAS now ETU. 

- The three-disc Awesome vs. Tanaka comp I just got in is AWESOME, no pun intended.

- Just cut a deal to get all the 07 ROH shows for a price that, like, wouldn't feed a third world country. Expect reviews for every show, always good for this thread.

-Davey is the next big draw for ROH, and it would be a real mistake to not give him the Dayton Morishima match. They could have a classic.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> What are some really good all around NOAH shows? It doesn't just have to be the ones from the ROH store. Any year.


NOAH Departure 2004 from (7/10/2004) is a freaking awesome show
NOAH Destiny 2005 (7-18-2005) is probably the best all around NOAH show i've seen (prepare for the chop war of the century)
and (3-5-06) was another solid show that is good
Edit: i'm sorry I meant (3-5-2006) not 3/22 got mixed up :lmao


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

3.5.06 is also awesome, Morishima-Misawa, KENTA-Kenta, Marufuji-Taue, and more.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

There is currently a 25% off sale at smart mark so im trying to make an order but everytime i add an item to my shopping cart it removes the one already there anyone else had this problem or know what im doing wrong


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Platt said:


> There is currently a 25% off sale at smart mark so im trying to make an order but everytime i add an item to my shopping cart it removes the one already there anyone else had this problem or know what im doing wrong


Tell me what you're adding and I'll see if I get the same problem.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Tell me what you're adding and I'll see if I get the same problem.


http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/cgi-b...42&act=&aff=&pg=prod&ref=dvd0333&cat=&catstr=
http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/cgi-b...pg=prod&ref=dvd0235&cat=best&catstr=HOME:best

those are the first 2 im trying to add


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hmm...I just added them with no problem. If you haven't already try adding the Quakenbush DVD first then the IWA-MS DVD.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Hmm...I just added them with no problem. If you haven't already try adding the Quakenbush DVD first then the IWA-MS DVD.



It seems to be working fine now maybe it was a glitch in the system earlier. Thanks for you help


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How was the ROH Third Anniversary Celebration Part One, Two & Three?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I never saw 3rd Anniversary Part 3 but pt 1 & 2 were solid shows. Nothing you need to buy if your tight on cash but wouldn't be a total waste of money either. Those shows are good picks for a $10 sale.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I never saw 3rd Anniversary Part 3 but pt 1 & 2 were solid shows. Nothing you need to buy if your tight on cash but wouldn't be a total waste of money either. Those shows are good picks for a $10 sale.


Too bad those shows never be on $10 sales.


----------



## MrStraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does any of the ROH dvds have the full matches of the trilogy between Punk and Joe? 

What CM Punk ones are there?

Plus, I live in Britain; what's the best way to get them over here without paying too much dosh? Are there any other sites?

Thanks.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrStraightEdge said:


> Does any of the ROH dvds have the full matches of the trilogy between Punk and Joe?
> 
> What CM Punk ones are there?
> 
> Plus, I live in Britain; what's the best way to get them over here without paying too much dosh? Are there any other sites?
> 
> Thanks.


The Joe/Punk Trilogy is spread out between World Title Classic, Joe vs Punk II and All Star Extravaganza II but I believe clipped versions of the matches are on the best of CM Punk vol. 3 so thats is a cheaper option. Punk was around from All Star Extravaganza I (11/9/02) to Punk" The Final Chapter (8/13/05) so there is a lot of ROH DVD's with him in it.

I'd recommend you see the whole Joe vs Punk II match if you have the opportunity.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Seven Days Later, My Two ROH Orders Has Arrived! I Will Give Star Ratings on These Tomorrow or Late Tonight.*


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What did you get Watts?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> What did you get Watts?


Double-Header in November '05, Showdown in Motown & Vendetta. I love $10 sales lol.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Never saw Showdown in Mo-Town but Vendetta was like the 8th show I got and is still one of my favorites to this day, you should enjoy them for sure.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Double-Header in November '05, Showdown in Motown & Vendetta. I love $10 sales lol.


ahh now you can tell my your thoughts on SIM. I am looking foward to your reviews dude and enjoy Danielson vs Strong II, a classic!


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Q: What ROH show when Roderick Strong & Jade Chung fell in love with each other? I always curious about that.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Q: What ROH show when Roderick Strong & Jade Chung fell in love with each other? I always curious about that.


I'm 95% sure they got together at Joe vs Kobashi when she finally left the embassy.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What the piss? Watts gets his DVD order before me? I ordered the same day as him and I live less than 5 hours away from where ROH ships. What's up with dat?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> What the piss? Watts gets his DVD order before me? I ordered the same day as him and I live less than 5 hours away from where ROH ships. What's up with dat?


I'm 90% sure that the reason is because I live on the West Coast (which is pretty far) & you are probably in the same state as them. So they have to get it here as fast as they can or they will think I'll probably stop ordering from them. It's like that with RF Video & Smark Mark Videos too.

Q: As I am watching Showdown in Motown currently, how did AJ Styles get involve with the Gen Next/Embassy fued?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Rave and Styles had a fued over the Styles Clash and how Rave spit on his friendship with Styles by stealing his move, they just added him in the Vendetta 8-Man cause they were just finishing up there program.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Rave and Styles had a fued over the Styles Clash and how Rave spit on his friendship with Styles by stealing his move, they just added him in the Vendetta 8-Man cause they were just finishing up there program.


I thought the Rave/Styles fued ended in Glory By Honor IV?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It did, they really probably just added Styles for that weekend for something to do with him and used their fued as an excuse. Anything to get styles to draw for the company is a good thing


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

WSX-Feb 2nd Edition*******Warning(No results, but match TIMES included********

Favourite match to least favourite match

That 70's Team vs Team Dragon Gate-2:33
6-Pac vs Vampiro-4:30
Luke Hawx vs Human Tornado-1:51

I'm really digging the tag teams in WSX, The Filth And The Fury, Dragon Gate, The Trailer Park Boyz, That 70's Team, and can't wait to see a promo or match from Keepin' it Gangsta and Do It For Her.


----------



## Caligula

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm gonna make an order within the next couple days while the sale is still going on.

Which DVD would be better to get;

Generation Next

or

Glory By Honor III?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Both shows aren't that great, CaliGula, any reason why you want either of those? Would you be willing to get any other shows that wre, you know, better?

I mean, definitely pick Generation Next out of those two, but there are better shows available in the sale.


----------



## Caligula

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Both shows aren't that great, CaliGula, any reason why you want either of those? Would you be willing to get any other shows that wre, you know, better?
> 
> I mean, definitely pick Generation Next out of those two, but there are better shows available in the sale.


Oh, I've heard they are both pretty great shows.


What do you suggest?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



CaliGula said:


> I'm gonna make an order within the next couple days while the sale is still going on.
> 
> Which DVD would be better to get;
> 
> Generation Next
> 
> or
> 
> Glory By Honor III?


-Ultimate Endurance Match
-Austin Aries vs. CM Punk
-Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley
-John Walters vs. Nigel McGuinness
-Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams

or 

-Samoa Joe vs. Homicide
-Birth of Generation Next
-Second City Saints vs. Maff & Whitmer
-Confrontation with Punk & Steamboat

If it was me, I would go with GBH III but they are better shows.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well, don't get me wrong, they're definitely great shows and have stood the test of time, but with all these insanely-awesome shows out on DVD you could buy instead (MANHATTAN MAYHEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!), just saying there are some better ones out there.

If you didn't catch the subtlety, get Manhattan Mayhem.


----------



## kevx301

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I'm 95% sure they got together at Joe vs Kobashi when she finally left the embassy.


Yes, they did. And Roderick Strong proceeded to challenge The Embassy to Steel Cage Warfare.


----------



## Caligula

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Well, don't get me wrong, they're definitely great shows and have stood the test of time, but with all these insanely-awesome shows out on DVD you could buy instead (MANHATTAN MAYHEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!), just saying there are some better ones out there.
> 
> If you didn't catch the subtlety, get Manhattan Mayhem.


Alright, although I have already seen the tag match that ended the show, I'll take your word for it on the rest of the card.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



CaliGula said:


> Alright, although I have already seen the tag match that ended the show, I'll take your word for it on the rest of the card.


Let me put it this way: the tag match that ended the show, and the opener, are the worst matches on the show. And they're damn good matches.

Yeah, that pretty much says it all.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Let me put it this way: the tag match that ended the show, and the opener, are the worst matches on the show. And they're damn good matches.
> 
> Yeah, that pretty much says it all.


He ain't lying. At least four matches on the show are **** or ****+.


----------



## Caligula

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Let me put it this way: the tag match that ended the show, and the opener, are the worst matches on the show. And they're damn good matches.
> 
> Yeah, that pretty much says it all.


:shocked: ....Alright. I'm making the order now. Getting Straight Shootin' W/ Samoa Joe too.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



CaliGula said:


> :shocked: ....Alright. I'm making the order now. Getting Straight Shootin' W/ Samoa Joe too.


WAIT! See if they have Straight Shootin' w/ Samoa Joe & CM Punk instead. More informative and entertaining than Joe's solo one (although his ain't bad at all).

So, when did you start getting into ROH all of a sudden? Giving it a try with the sale, or what?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah Caligula the general consensus around here is Manhattan Mayhem is one of if not the best ROH show to date, and I haven't seen the Samoa Joe shoot but the Punk/Joe shoot is extremely entertaining.


----------



## Caligula

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> WAIT! See if they have Straight Shootin' w/ Samoa Joe & CM Punk instead. More informative and entertaining than Joe's solo one (although his ain't bad at all).
> 
> So, when did you start getting into ROH all of a sudden? Giving it a try with the sale, or what?


I've already heard the Joe/Punk a few times actually, even uploaded it here. Great interview.

I've been watching some matches since the summer. Been strapped for cash for a while though. So I'm just getting started buying the DVD's.

I've liked what I've seen so far though.

-Joe/Kobashi
-Danielson/Nigel from Unified
-Necro Butcher/Homicide
-Joe/Punk II

I've also seen the entire 'The Era Of Honor Begins' show, And other various matches.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Fuck yes, Danielson/McGuinness it my 2006 MOTY, can't decide whether it's tied with or ahead of Danielson/KENTA, but either way it's an amazing match. McGuinnes' head being rammed into the post was just sick, and then the elbows...Danielson is GOD!


----------



## Caligula

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Fuck yes, Danielson/McGuinness it my 2006 MOTY, can't decide whether it's tied with or ahead of Danielson/KENTA, but either way it's an amazing match. McGuinnes' head being rammed into the post was just sick, and then the elbows...Danielson is GOD!


Yeah, I need to watch it again. The finish was brutal too.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Glory By Honor V Night 2, Unified and Manhattan Mayhem are the 3 best ROH shows to buy IMO, and the Wrestlemania 2006 Triple Shot shows, Dragon Gate Challenge, Supercard of Honor & Better Than Our Best (currently sold out)are right behind those three.

Anyways just made an order of Golden Boy Tapes got:

Best of Masahiro Chono: Black Loyalty
Best of Chris Benoit in Japan
Best of Jushin Lyger Complete
All Japan: Champions Carnival 1995
All Japan Women: Dreamslam I & II


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Fuck, just reminded my I have Best Of Chris Benoit In Japan and Best Of Eddy Guerrero In Japan Vol. 2 and I haven't watched either yet!

I'm off to rate some matches!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

IPV versions Spar? Not sure if I'm getting the same compilation as you since I got mine off a different site. i'm sure several matches overlap on both though.

Excited about the 2 Dreamslam shows, nice to see some Great Women's wrestling.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Fuck yes, Danielson/McGuinness it my 2006 MOTY, can't decide whether it's tied with or ahead of Danielson/KENTA, but either way it's an amazing match. McGuinnes' head being rammed into the post was just sick, and then the elbows...Danielson is GOD!


I loved both of those matches,but my MOTY would go to Dragon/Joe from FOTC,just got the DVD in a couple of days ago and found the encounter to be the most entertaining 60 min match I have ever witnessed the crowd was so electric . Don't know if this makes any sense but even though I enjoyed the Unified match more,I think the GBHVN2 match was a better overall bout.



McQueen said:


> Glory By Honor V Night 2, Unified and Manhattan Mayhem are the 3 best ROH shows to buy IMO, and the Wrestlemania 2006 Triple Shot shows, Dragon Gate Challenge, Supercard of Honor & Better Than Our Best (currently sold out)are right behind those three.


I actually think Better Than Our Best was the best ROH in 2006,Supercard Of Honor was fantastic aswell.I was considering ordering Dragon Gate Challenge is that show on par with the other two shows?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> I loved both of those matches,but my MOTY would go to Dragon/Joe from FOTC,just got the DVD in a couple of days ago and found the encounter to be the most entertaining 60 min match I have ever witnessed the crowd was so electric . Don't know if this makes any sense but even though I enjoyed the Unified match more,I think the GBHVN2 match was a better overall bout.


Yeah, that was an awesome match as well, I was so lucky to be there live. It felt like 30 minutes when it was over, meaning they did in awesome job at drawing me into the match. Also, it does make sense with one being more entertaining to you but another being better, happens all the time.

As for the show quality of DGC, it's one of my favorite 2006 shows. BTOB > DGC > SOH in terms of the triple shot.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*ROH Showdown in Motown*

-BJ Whitmer vs. Delirious **1/2 (Average Opener)

-Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli **3/4-*** (Solid Match That Ended With Everyone Saying “Bullshit”)

-Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Sal Rinauro & Chad Collyer **3/4-*** (Strong & Evans Are The Best Team To Never Win ROH World Tag Team Titles & It Shows Why)

-Colt Cabana/Homicide Brawl: ***-***1/4 (HOLY F’N CRAP!)

-Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. -Adam Pearce **3/4-*** (Solid Four Way)

-Daizee Haze vs. Allison Danger ** (OK Women’s Match That Was Too Short)

-Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ***1/4-***1/2 (Good Grudge Match & Advance The Feud Very Well; Not As Good As Manhattan Mayhem Tho)

-Abyss & Jimmy Rave vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ***-***1/4 (Same as Shelley/Aries)

-Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ***1/2-***3/4 (Good Main Event That Could Have Been Better)

For $10: It’s a Solid Show
For $20: Average Show By ROH Standards

*ROH Vendetta*

-Ace Steel & Delirious vs. Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer **1/2

-Sal Rinauro vs. Jimmy Jacobs **3/4 (Entertaining Bout; HUSS HUSS HUSS)

-BJ Whitmer vs. Claudio Castagnoli *** (Good Bout)

-Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe ***3/4 (Very Good Match)

-Colt Cabana/Homicide Brawl ***1/2 (ANOTHER HOLY CRAP!)

-Adam Pearce vs. Davey Andrews DUD (Just Skip It)

-Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ****3/4-***** (One Word: Classic)

-The Embassy vs. Generation Next & AJ Styles ***3/4-**** (Great Eight-Man Battle)

This Show Was A Absolute Steal For $10

I’m satisfied with both of these shows. Cabana/Homicide & Generation Next/Embassy feuds are awesome & should be followed by anyone that loves Bloody Brawls & Stable Wars. Danielson/Strong II was one of the great matches I had seen & really missed out for a long while until now. I can’t wait to get shows that contained Danielson/Strong I & IV. ROH is the best thing Pro-Wrestling & anyone that says ROH is not the best promotion in North America…they never seen it before or they are just stupid.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow, I just watched Secrets of the Ring w/ Raven and that was very informative. I learned a lot about everything that goes into being a babyface. There is a lot more that goes into a match that I never even thought about.

I recommend this DVD for anyone wanting to become a wrestler or just wanting to know the 'Secrets of the Ring'. I cant wait to watch the rest of them.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Top 4 shows not including Better Than Our Best, Dragon Gate Challenge, Supercard Of Honor, Ring of Homicide, GBHVN2? I've seen Unified but don't own the dvd!

I'm thinking Manhattan Mayhem, Final Battle 2006, Unified, Chicago Spectacular Night 2(the last 4 matches could all be over 4 stars)! Any suggestions?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

To address the last few posts:
Van Daminator if you have the other 2 Triple Shot shows just do yourself a favor and get Dragon Gate Challenge it lives up to the other two and as Spartan pointed out it probably is a better all around show than Supercard.

Glad to see you liked the Nov 05 shows watts.

I want to get the whole Raven Secret of the Ring set but only part 5 was on sale last time and if possible I'd like to avoid spending full price for the 5.

Thats HowIRoll, every ROH fan needs Manhattan Mayhem its that simple and Unified was a hell of a show too, Haven't seen CS Night 2 yet cause its in the mail and I obviously haven't seen Final Battle 2006 but live reports sounded very positive.


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just wondering what you guys would recommend...

Manhattan Mayhem or Better Than Our Best?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I personally like Manhattan Mayhem better but both are top quality shows, anyways if your looking to buy those shows from ROH's site your kinda stuck with Manhattan Mayhem cause BTOB is sold out.

Edit cause I don't want to double post:

*PWG - Card Subject to Change*
The Ballard Brothers & Ronin vs Excalibur, Top Gun Talwar & Supa Badd - ** 1/4
Tony Stradlin vs Colt Cabana - *** 1/4
B-Boy vs Human Tornado - ***
*#1 Contendership match*
Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero vs Quicksilver & Scorpio sky - *** 1/2
American Dragon vs Chris Hero - *** 3/4 (MOTN)
*PWG Tag Team Championship*
Scott Lost & Chris Bosh (c) vs Zokre & Pheonix Star - *** 3/4
*PWG Heavyweight Title*
Super Dragon (c) vs Homicide - ***

Notes: This is a very good show by PWG standards and is pretty entertaining through and through. Quite honestly PWG usually opens with a 6 man and half the time they are horrible but this one wasn't bad, Stradlin a guy i've never even heard of was very impressive against Cabana and both Tag Team matches were fun and pretty well done. MOTN goes to a good outing between Hero & Dragon despite the fact it is a little strange that the first few minutes of the match are comedy before getting competitive in the end. Homicide/Super Dragon was pretty dissipointing, not that it was bad it was just average and probably the worst match on the card besides the curtain jerker so don't expect a lot and don't buy the show for that match. One of the best Non-BOLA PWG shows I've seen so far and worth a look.

*Overall Show Rating - *** 3/4*


----------



## hulkamania

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just Baught Black Friday Fallout

Dose enyone have eny idea's of eny more good ROH Dvd's.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Black Friday Fallout wasn't that awesome of a show but some good ROH DVD's eh? Here's my top 10:

Manhattan Mayhem (2005)
Unified (2006)
Glory By Honor V Night 2 (2006)
Midnight Express Reunion (2004)
Dragon Gate Challenge (2006)
Better Than Our Best (2006)
Supercard of Honor (2006)
Escape From New York (2005)
Nowhere To Run (2005)
Final Battle 2003


----------



## hulkamania

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Black Friday Fallout wasn't that awesome of a show but some good ROH DVD's eh? Here's my top 10:
> 
> Manhattan Mayhem (2005)
> Unified (2006)
> Glory By Honor V Night 2 (2006)
> Midnight Express Reunion (2004)
> Dragon Gate Challenge (2006)
> Better Than Our Best (2006)
> Supercard of Honor (2006)
> Escape From New York (2005)
> Nowhere To Run (2005)
> Final Battle 2003



Yea i was going to buy finaly battle,War of Wire, 4 Annivesay Show, Death Before Dishounor 4, What are theese ones like


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Firstoff keep in mind this is all just my personal opinion: Depends which Final Battle, obviously I haven't seen Final Battle 2006 yet & havent seen '02 but 2003 & 2005 are both very good buys and while Final Battle 2004 has an epic main event overall its a passable show.

I have not seen War of the Wire 1 but I have seen number 2, not a great show but it is solid enough that I won't discourage you from buying it. Also ties in with Death Before Dishonor IV well.

Death Before Dishonor IV I think is a bit overrated because quite a few people put it up on a pedestal with some of the best ROH shows, while I feel that way it is still an awesome show and worth your money.

4th Anniversary Show on the other hand is a overlooked show and IMO the best show of the Milestone Series not in the Triple Shot. Also worth a buy.

Final Battle (?), War of the Wire II, 4th Anniversary Show & Death Before Dishonor IV would be a great order to make so go for it.


----------



## hulkamania

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^Thanks for the help^^^
When i saw the matches on the 4th annivesary show i thaught it whould be a great event Death before Dishounor looks like it whould be an amazing show thnks for your view on the dvds.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



CaliGula said:


> I'm gonna make an order within the next couple days while the sale is still going on.
> 
> Which DVD would be better to get;
> 
> Generation Next
> 
> or
> 
> Glory By Honor III?


Get Generation Next. Great show. Yes there are better shows in the sale, but this is surely in the top 10. You get a really fun card, and an excellent ****+ 8 man tag. Much better than GBH 3.


----------



## Halifax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Also Generation Next is the begining of a new era after Feinstein and TNA crap that happend before. GBG III is not bad but certainly not very good either. I liked the the oure title match but the rest are so so.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Halifax said:


> Also Generation Next is the begining of a new era after Feinstein and TNA crap that happend before. GBG III is not bad but certainly not very good either. I liked the the oure title match but the rest are so so.


That was actually the Reborn weekend hence the show names "Reborn".


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*IWA-DS Carnage Cup*
1. Razor Wire Death Match - Insane Lane vs. Ric Hayes - **1/2
2. Unlucky 13 Lighttube Death Match - Mitch Page vs. Necro Butcher - **
3. Homewrecker Death Match - Dysfunction vs. The Freaksow - **3/4
4. Barefoot Thumbtack Death Match - Mickie Knuckles vs. Ian Rotten - ***1/4
5. Hardcore Tables & Ladders - Diehard Dustin Lee vs. Drake Younger - ***
6. Lighttube Ropes & Lighttube Corners - Bull Pain vs. Corporal Robinson - **1/2
7. Chuey Martinez & Don Juan vs. Hugh Rogue & Dave The Rave - **1/4
8. Cabana Man Dan vs. Chrisjen Hayme - **
9. Fans Bring The Weapons Second Chance Rumble - **1/2
10. 2 out of 3 Log Cabin Lighttubes - Drake Younger vs. Ian Rotten - ***
11. Taipei Death Match - The Freakshow vs. Necro Butcher - **3/4
12. 4 Corners Of Carnage - Corporal Robinson vs. Tank - **3/4
13. Home Run Derby Death Match - Bull Pain vs. Insane Lane - **3/4
14. 200 Lighttube Death Match - Necro Butcher vs. Insane Lane vs. Drake Younger vs. Corporal Robinson - ***

Overall show rating - **3/4


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Which ROH Straight Shootin' Interview I Should Get?

AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
Konnan
Colt Cabana & CM Punk
Samoa Joe & CM Punk
Raven & Sandman
Christian Cage
Shane Douglas & Terry Funk
Lance Storm
Mick Foley


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Samoa Joe and CM Punk, it is thoroughly entertaining.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Which ROH Straight Shootin' Interview I Should Get?
> 
> AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
> Konnan
> Colt Cabana & CM Punk
> Samoa Joe & CM Punk
> Raven & Sandman
> Christian Cage
> Shane Douglas & Terry Funk
> Lance Storm
> Mick Foley


Samoa Joe & CM Punk it's hilarious


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can anyody describe to me what happen in the final two minutes in the Colt Cabana/Bryan Danielson match on Gut Check.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just saw the SUWA farewell match (Suzuki/SUWA/Takayama v. KENTA/Marufuji/Rikio) and it gets my highest reccomendation, SO MUCH FUN. Greatest finish ever, and KENTA entering to "What You Know About That" is badass. Akiyama vs. Go from the same show is also very good.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*CZW New Year, New Opportunities*
1. Aerial Assault Match: Great Blazini vs. Cloudy vs. Ryan McBride vs. Drew Gulak vs. Lucky - ***
2. Jigsaw vs. Hallowicked - ***
3. Ultraviolent Ladder Match: Vortekz vs. Danny Havoc - **3/4
4. DJ Hyde vs. Greg Excellence - *3/4
5. Necro Butcher vs. Toby Klein - ***
6. Cheech vs. Andy Sumner vs. JC Ryder - **1/2
7. Blackout vs. BLK OUT - ***
8. Ultraviolent Underground Match: Barbed Wire Boards & Panes of Glass - Drake Younger vs. Danny Havoc - ***
9. Nick Gage’s Open Challenge - *
10. Justice Pain vs. Chris Hero - ***1/4

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Can anyody describe to me what happen in the final two minutes in the Colt Cabana/Bryan Danielson match on Gut Check.


It was awesome, the crowd was going nuts for Colt, believing he would win the title - he was 1-0 up. Dragon got a nearfall with a German suplex and kept going for the pin but couldn't. Colt rolled out of the ring and ran around to piss off Dragon and stall to win. He threw MK into Dragon, but Dragon gave her a forearm! Back in the ring, Colt kept asking the time, and Sinclair went over to the timekeeper to check it, distracted. Dragon asked, and as Sinclair was checking, Dragon gave Colt a low blow! Sinclair didn't see! Dragon put Colt in the small package, and got the 3! 1-1! Time ran out, and Dragon retained. The heat was incredible. I loved the match, the wrestling was really great, and the crowd heat in the final 10 minutes was a sight to see. My rating was ****1/4.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> It was awesome, the crowd was going nuts for Colt, believing he would win the title - he was 1-0 up. Dragon got a nearfall with a German suplex and kept going for the pin but couldn't. Colt rolled out of the ring and ran around to piss off Dragon and stall to win. He threw MK into Dragon, but Dragon gave her a forearm! Back in the ring, Colt kept asking the time, and Sinclair went over to the timekeeper to check it, distracted. Dragon asked, and as Sinclair was checking, Dragon gave Colt a low blow! Sinclair didn't see! Dragon put Colt in the small package, and got the 3! 1-1! Time ran out, and Dragon retained. The heat was incredible. I loved the match, the wrestling was really great, and the crowd heat in the final 10 minutes was a sight to see. My rating was ****1/4.


sounds good, ive been thinking about picking that dvd up, now i will


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Originally Posted by *watts63*
> Which ROH Straight Shootin' Interview I Should Get?
> 
> AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
> *Konnan*
> Colt Cabana & CM Punk
> *Samoa Joe & CM Punk*
> *Raven & Sandman*
> Christian Cage
> Shane Douglas & Terry Funk
> Lance Storm
> Mick Foley


All of those are great.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> *CZW New Year, New Opportunities*
> 1. Aerial Assault Match: Great Blazini vs. Cloudy vs. Ryan McBride vs. Drew Gulak vs. Lucky - ***
> 2. Jigsaw vs. Hallowicked - ***
> 3. Ultraviolent Ladder Match: Vortekz vs. Danny Havoc - **3/4
> 4. DJ Hyde vs. Greg Excellence - *3/4
> 5. Necro Butcher vs. Toby Klein - ***
> 6. Cheech vs. Andy Sumner vs. JC Ryder - **1/2
> 7. Blackout vs. BLK OUT - ***
> 8. Ultraviolent Underground Match: Barbed Wire Boards & Panes of Glass - Drake Younger vs. Danny Havoc - ***
> 9. Nick Gage’s Open Challenge - *
> 10. Justice Pain vs. Chris Hero - ***1/4
> 
> Overall show rating - ***


Thanks for the review. I think I'm going to pick this one up.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Thanks for the review. I think I'm going to pick this one up.


Definately. Very good show from CZW.

Also, got my ROH order in today. Got the 4 most recent and 3 from '04.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Black Friday Fallout, Dethroned, and the 2 nights of Chicago Spectacular, but what 3 '04 shows you get -Mystery-?


----------



## -Destiny-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is their any good moments/matches on the ROH Final Battle 2006 DVD.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Daniel B. said:


> Is their any good moments/matches on the ROH Final Battle 2006 DVD.


from what i hear, cide vs dragan is good, and the segment where hero walks away from double c for sweeney was good too


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How was Bryan Danielson/Nigel McGuinness on Epic Encounter II? I never heard anything from it.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> How was Bryan Danielson/Nigel McGuinness on Epic Encounter II? I never heard anything from it.


Great match but a lot of headlocks in the 1st half (mostly cause Danielson was doing it to piss off 2 guys in the crowd shouting boring). The main event in itself i'd rate at **** 1/4 or ****1/2 just don't expect a fast paced match. Aside from Jacobs/Homicide (which was fun live but crappy on tape) and the Colt/Davey vs Embassy matches it is a pretty damn good show and one thats worth getting.

Daniel B. you can't decide if you like ROH one week or hate it the next so here's you answer about Final Battle. Don't buy it, don't post here and spare the rest of us your bullshit.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Daniel B. you can't decide if you like ROH one week or hate it the next so here's you answer about Final Battle. Don't buy it, don't post here and spare the rest of us your bullshit.


And this is why I love you.

Everyone: check out a new thread I'm making in a second regarding a few things about the Other Wrestling section that I'd like your opinions on.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anyone seen Straight Shooting with Jushin Liger or Christian?
I'm thinking of getting them with ym next order and need to know if they are worth it.

Also so has anyone bought DVD's from www.ivpvideos.com I was thinking of getting so the Best of's and need to know what the site is like.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



The_Real_Deal said:


> Has anyone seen Straight Shooting with Jushin Liger or Christian?
> I'm thinking of getting them with ym next order and need to know if they are worth it.
> 
> Also so has anyone bought DVD's from www.ivpvideos.com I was thinking of getting so the Best of's and need to know what the site is like.


I have Straight Shooting w/Jushin Liger in the mail but it is said to be a informative shoot but I guess Liger talks slow due to the language barrier (not really a problem though), I have no idea on the Christian one.

Some people have had problems with IPV's shipping but I personally can't say I have, but IPV site is simple and effective and there are plenty of good products available usually for cheap.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

There are 11 DVDs on IVP that i want and the very cheap prices are appealing.
They promise excellent shipping so i can see why they could have problems with it.

I don't have a problem with the language of the Liger Shoot, As long as it's good.

Anyone got the Christian of Foley ones?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Black Friday Fallout, Dethroned, and the 2 nights of Chicago Spectacular, but what 3 '04 shows you get -Mystery-?


All Star Extraganza II, Midnight Express Reunion, and Death Before Dishonor II Part 1. Have '02, '04, and '06. Need 2 shows from '05 and about 6-7 from '03.

Also, glad to see Daniel B. back on the ROH bandwagon. How many times have you jumped on? 4? 5? Also, let me take a wild guess and ask if you'll be attending the England shows?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> All Star Extraganza II, Midnight Express Reunion, and Death Before Dishonor II Part 1. Have '02, '04, and '06. Need 2 shows from '05 and about 6-7 from '03.


I don't have All Star Extravaganza II (I haven't seen Joe/Punk III ) and while I really want to see the main event of that show snd aside from Ki/Aries I'm not completely sold on the undercard. Midnight Express and Death Before Dishonor II pt 1 are both awesome shows and probably in my top 15.

Sounds like you collection surpasses mine, I'm about 12-15 shows short of having everything since Generation Next but i'm missing alot from 2002 and '03.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I don't have All Star Extravaganza II (I haven't seen Joe/Punk III ) and while I really want to see the main event of that show snd aside from Ki/Aries I'm not completely sold on the undercard. Midnight Express and Death Before Dishonor II pt 1 are both awesome shows and probably in my top 15.
> 
> Sounds like you collection surpasses mine, I'm about 12-15 shows short of having everything since GBH III but i'm missing alot from 2002 and '03.


I got lucky with most of '02, '04, and some of '03. My cousin bought the DVDs and sold them to me after he scanned the cover and copied the show onto a blank disc. He took the copied version and sold me the other version.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

So i'm currently watching the 100th Show, and I must say that Gabe/Jimmy Bower doing commentary during the Jimmy Jacobs, Jimmy Rang, Jimmy Rave and Delirious 4 way was funny as hell. Especially his comments about Lacey, and how he was going to be the first one to log onto ROHVideos.com and see Lacey's boobs.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just Ordered:

ROH Glory By Honor V Night Two
ROH Unified
FIP Heatstroke '05 Night One


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



X-Static said:


> So i'm currently watching the 100th Show, and I must say that Gabe/Jimmy Bower doing commentary during the Jimmy Jacobs, Jimmy Rang, Jimmy Rave and Delirious 4 way was funny as hell. Especially his comments about Lacey, and how he was going to be the first one to log onto ROHVideos.com and see Lacey's boobs.


Aww man that was hilarious, he was so psyched about the chance to see Lacey's tits, it was great, he was an uncontrollable sex maniac for a while, he couldn't stop talking about it.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Watts, you'll definitely be happy with Unified and GBHVN2, both are quality shows with great main events.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok i am ordering more dvds tomorrow so far this
Gut check
Unified
Dethroned
Ring Of Homicide
Dragon Gate Challenge
glory By Honor 5 Night 1
and this is the purpose of my post, i was originally supposed to get better than our best, but its sold out..what should i get instead? I will probably get Supercard of Honor


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Derek_2k4 said:


> Watts, you'll definitely be happy with Unified and GBHVN2, both are quality shows with great main events.


I had been anxious to get GBH V because of KENTA/Danielson. I wanna to see that if it is better than Danielson/McGuinness Unified match. Also they are four matches from the FIP show I wanted to see.

-Spanky vs. Samoa Joe
-James Gibson vs. Tony Mamaluke 
-CM Punk vs. Ace Steel
-Homicide vs. Steve Madison

For $10, I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Just Ordered:
> 
> ROH Glory By Honor V Night Two
> ROH Unified
> FIP Heatstroke '05 Night One


Ahh great order. If you enjoied SDIM & Vendetta you will love those two shows bar none. Be ready for SUWA/Go Shiozaki vs Jody Fleisch/Doug Williams a fantastic match up from Unified that was my fav A ****1/2-****2/3 match up IMO.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ok, made up my mind.. i will get
GBH 5 N.1
Unified
Dragon Gate challenge
Supercard of Honor
Ring of Homicide
and either dethroned or gutcheck..which is a better buy?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just ordered 2 ROH T-Shirts for when I go to the two ROH events here.

The Nigel McGuinness one with the Union Jack and the Ring Of Homicide one.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Future Star said:


> ok, made up my mind.. i will get
> GBH 5 N.1
> Unified
> Dragon Gate challenge
> Supercard of Honor
> Ring of Homicide
> and either dethroned or gutcheck..which is a better buy?


Go get Gut Check.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've finished watching the first half of the King of the Indies Tournament (I'll review the full thing later on) but I have to say how great Spanky/Dragon and Kazarian/Joe was but ***3/4 and ****1/2 star matches IMO. I'm surprised this show has been under the radar since I never heard about it until I searched on RFvideo I'll try to have the full review up by tonight. 

Everyone should check this DVD it's worth the price.
http://www.rfvideo.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2513


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

So you know, the show hasn't exactly flown under the radar. It was the basis for all of Ring of Honor and was all the rage back when it went down. Ki/Joe is great too, not as good as GBH, but very good. Great show.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> So you know, the show hasn't exactly flown under the radar. It was the basis for all of Ring of Honor and was all the rage back when it went down. Ki/Joe is great too, not as good as GBH, but very good. Great show.


I've never heard about it until recently


----------



## peep4life

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just ordered 
Dragon Gate Challenge
Unified 
Manhattan Mayhem
Can't lose with this order.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Are Dethroned, Honor Reclaims Boston & CS Night 2 Top 10 or Top 15 calibre shows for 2006? As I don't buy many dvds I want the absolute best shows of the year. I've seen the same ROH ***1/4 formula match many times and don't consider those matches must see's anymore because they are always the same.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*IWA-MS Christmas Carnage 2006*
1. Hydra vs. Worker Ant - **
2. Mickie Knuckles vs. Mercedes Martinez - **3/4
3. Jaysin Strife vs. Jack Thriller vs. Billy Roc - **1/2
4. Drake Younger & CJ Otis vs. The North Star Express - ***
5. B-Boy vs. Ricochet - ***1/4
6. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Vortekz - ***
7. The Iron Saints vs. Ian Rotten - **1/2
8. Kid Krazy vs. Brandon Thomaselli - **3/4
9. Steve Corino vs. Arik Cannon - ***
10. Chuck Taylor vs. Josh Abercrombie - ***1/4
11. Low Ki vs. Chris Hero - ****

Overall show rating - *** - ***1/4


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Are Dethroned, Honor Reclaims Boston & CS Night 2 Top 10 or Top 15 calibre shows for 2006? As I don't buy many dvds I want the absolute best shows of the year. I've seen the same ROH ***1/4 formula match many times and don't consider those matches must see's anymore because they are always the same.


Dethroned wasn't a top show of 2006, HOWEVER the show formulas are different than any of the typical ROH show. Plus, they have just lots of great matches like Aries/Richards (****), Rave/McGuinness (***1/2), KOW/LOTR (***3/4), Whitmer/Jacobs (***1/2), with none of them being like normal ROH-formula matches, so for me it get's a high reccomendation for me just for that reason.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Spartan, rep added. So does that mean HRB and CSN2 are top ten of 2006 quality shows?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> *IWA-MS Christmas Carnage 2006*
> 1. Hydra vs. Worker Ant - **
> 2. Mickie Knuckles vs. Mercedes Martinez - **3/4
> 3. Jaysin Strife vs. Jack Thriller vs. Billy Roc - **1/2
> 4. Drake Younger & CJ Otis vs. The North Star Express - ***
> 5. B-Boy vs. Ricochet - ***1/4
> 6. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Vortekz - ***
> 7. The Iron Saints vs. Ian Rotten - **1/2
> 8. Kid Krazy vs. Brandon Thomaselli - **3/4
> 9. Steve Corino vs. Arik Cannon - ***
> 10. Chuck Taylor vs. Josh Abercrombie - ***1/4
> 11. *Low Ki vs. Chris Hero - *****
> 
> Overall show rating - *** - ***1/4


Wow that makes me want to buy the whole show right there, I would love to see that one.

*ROH Survival Of The Fittest 06*-
1. Matt Sydal vs Davey Richards-***1/4
2. Jimmy Rave vs Delirious-*3/4-**
3. Austin Aries vs Christopher Daniels-***2/3
4. Briscoes vs Homicide/Roderick Strong-***1/2
5. Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe-***3/4
6. *ROH World Tag Titles*-Chris Hero/Claudio Castagnoli vs Colt Cabana/Jimmy Jacobs/w Lacey-**3/4
7. Survival Of The Fittest Finals-***3/4-****

Overall-***2/3


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*IWA-MS Big Ass Christmas Bash 2006*
1. Dysfunction vs. Justin Dredd vs. Bobby Valentino - *3/4
2. Worker Ant vs. Hydra - **
3. Ricochet vs. Kid Krazy - **1/4
4. Iron Saints vs. The North Star Express - **1/4
5. Billy Roc vs. Jack Thriller vs. Vortekz - **1/2
6. Knockout or Tapout Only: Necro Butcher vs. Low Ki - ****1/4
7. CJ Otis vs. Brandon Thomaselli - ***1/4
8. Josh Abercrombie vs. Drake Younger - ***
9. Steve Corino vs. Chuck Taylor - **3/4
10. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Arik Cannon & B-Boy - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What are you guyses opinions on Ki's IWA-MS work? Would a comp of all his matches be worth $20? It would be every match from his debut till whatever match preceded the Strong match. And so I know for when the next volume is released, is vs. Strong any good? Lemme pimp a match here, something I watched today through the comp I pimped earlier, that I hadn't seen in years. Awesome vs. Tanaka from Heatwave '98 is the most fun match I have ever watched. It also features the most brutal table bump ever. If there is enough demand, and not a lot have seen it, I'll try and up it.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> What are you guyses opinions on Ki's IWA-MS work? Would a comp of all his matches be worth $20? It would be every match from his debut till whatever match preceded the Strong match. And so I know for when the next volume is released, is vs. Strong any good? Lemme pimp a match here, something I watched today through the comp I pimped earlier, that I hadn't seen in years. Awesome vs. Tanaka from Heatwave '98 is the most fun match I have ever watched. It also features the most brutal table bump ever. If there is enough demand, and not a lot have seen it, I'll try and up it.


Just wondering where can you purchase this compilation of Low Ki's IWA:MS work? Ive only seen his matches in the TPI

And on the match I would be interested in seing it if you can be bothered uploading it.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Its a fan made comp.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If theres any CZW fans around could somebody help me out? 

Im new to CZW and dont own any DVD's as Im not into the death match kind of stuff but have heard that Best of the Best 5 and 4 are good shows. 

Could anybody give me some star ratings or an opinion on them both please.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*ROH Black Friday Fallout*
1. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze vs. Allison Danger vs. Nikki Roxx (SHIMMER Four Corner Survival) - **
2. Brent Albright vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Jason Blade (Gauntlet Series) - ***1/4
3. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) - ***1/4
4. Mark Briscoe vs. Shingo - ***
5. Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave - ***1/4
6. Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe - ***1/4
7. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards & Delirious - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

recently better than our best was sold out...does anyone know when they normally get dvds back in stock?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*ROH Dethroned*
1. Brent Albright vs. El Generico - **
2. Shane Hagadorn vs. Bobby Dempsey (Top of the Class Trophy) - *
3. Delirious vs. Jason Blade - **
4. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/4
5. Roderick Strong vs. Shingo (FIP Heavyweight Title Match) - ***
6. Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) - ***3/4
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave - ***1/2
8. Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries - ***3/4
9. Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight) - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*ROH Glory By Honor V Night II(Rewatch):*
1. Jack Evans vs Davey Richards-***
2. Adam Pearce vs Delirious-**2/3
3. Jimmy Jacobs vs Christopher Daniels vs Colt Cabana-*3/4
4. Homicide/Samoa Joe vs Briscoes-***2/3
5. *ROH World Tag Team Titles*-Aries/Strong vs Claudio/Hero-***3/4
6. *GHC World Title*-Marafugi vs Nigel McGuinness-****2/3
7. *ROH World Title*-Bryan Danielson vs KENTA-*****

*Overall*-****2/3


----------



## FallenAngel88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yes finally got my first two ROH DVD's Unified and Manhatten Mayhem going to watch this weekend.Thinking about getting Glory by Honor V Night 2 next and maybe BTOB when it gets back in.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

TAKE 15% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE REQUIRED

You can save money on all DVD's, tickets, figures, books, apparel, Japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. Save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This sale is a great opportunity to save money on live event tickets for all upcoming shows in the United States. To purchase tickets click on this link: Ring of Honor Tickets

To redeem your 15% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: feb15 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 2/14/07 at 10pm EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. This sale is not good on tickets for the live ROH events in the UK.

SELECT DVD'S ON SALE FOR $5 EACH

The following DVD's are now on sale in the "Weekly Specials" section at www.rohwrestling.com for only $5 each:

-Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle
-Straight Shootin' with Skandar Akbar
-Straight Shootin' with Butch Reed
-Straight Shootin' with The Fantastics
-Straight Shootin' with Ton Prichard
-Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero
-Straight Shootin' with Ken Patera
-Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
-Straight Shootin' with The One Man Gang
-Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
-Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
-Straight Shootin' with Mr. Fuji
-Straight Shootin' with The Midnight Express

SELECT DVD'S ON SALE FOR $10 EACH

The following DVD's are now on sale in the "Weekly Specials" section at www.rohwrestling.com for only $10 each:

-New Jack: Hardcore (DVD)
-The Matt Hardy Show Season 1 DVD
-Universal Uproar- Coventry, UK 11/12/05 (2 Disc Set- Kenta Kobashi, Mick Foley, & much more)
-Mick Foley Training Seminar DVD
-Japanese Hardcore Wrestling Vol. 3 DVD
-Japanese Hardcore Wrestling Vol. 7 DVD
-Ohio Valley Wrestling April 2006 TV
-The Very Best of GLOW- Gorgeous Ladies of Wrestling DVD
-IWA 'Summer Attitude 2' San Juan, PR 7/12/03 (DVD)
-MXPW Lords of the Ring Tag Team Tournament 4/29/06 (2 Disc Set)
-Best of MXPW Vol. 1
-Warrior-1 Pro Wrestling Supershow 6/25/06 Ontario, Canada (2 Disc Set- Samoa Joe vs. Raven)
-Border City Wrestling- 'The Elite 8' Belleville, MI 10/2/05 (DVD)
-Border City Wrestling- 'Re-Generation X' Belleville, MI 4/17/05 (DVD)
-Border City Wrestling- 'Nobody's Fool' Oldcastle, ON 4/15/05 (DVD)
-Cleveland All Pro Wrestling 'Ultimate Showdown' Cleveland, OH 4/9/06 (DVD-R w/ Samoa Joe vs. Rhino)

NEW DVD RELEASES FOR FEBRUARY 9TH

Full Impact Pro ’Southern Justice’ Brooksville, FL 10/14/06 DVD

Features Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards for the FIP Heavyweight Title, Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal in a #1 Contenders Match, Heartbreak Express vs. the winners of The Briscoes vs. Black Market for the FIP Tag Titles, & more.
. Canadian Cougar vs. Jaison Moore
2. Steve Madison & Chasyn Rance vs. Erick Stevens & Sal Rinauro
3. Cyber Kong vs. Seth Delay
4. Shingo vs. Jerrelle Clark
5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Black Market (FIP Tag Team Title #1 Contenders Match)
6. The Heartbreak Express vs. The Winners of the #1 Contenders Match (FIP Tag Team Title Match)
7. Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal (FIP Heavyweight Title #1 Contenders Match)
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards (FIP Heavyweight Title Match)

Colt Cabana- ''Chicago Globetrotter'' (Double DVD-R Set)

4 Counties! 8 Matches!! Plus Colt Cabana takes you on a tour of Japan.
JAPAN: Colt Cabana vs. Steve Corino
JAPAN: Cabana/Gamma vs. Tanaka/Sasaki
GERMANY: Colt Cabana vs. Ahmed Chaer
GERMANY: Colt Cabana vs. ARES
ENGLAND: Colt Cabana vs. Nigel McGuiness (W.O.S Rules)
ENGLAND: Team S.H.A.G vs. Styles/Daniels
CANADA: Colt Cabana vs. Beef Wellington
CANADA: Colt Cabana vs. Kevin Steen
BONUS Extra Footage: Colt Cabana PLAYS all over Japan!!!!

Best of Chris Hero In Europe Vol. 1 (Double DVD-R Set)

1. Chris Hero vs. Big Sick Ben
2. Chris Hero vs. German Kid
3. Chris Hero vs. Chris the Bambikiller
4. Chris Hero vs. Steve Taurus
5. Chris Hero vs. Big Sick Ben (2 out of 3 Falls)
6. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli
7. Chris Hero vs. CM Punk (60 Min. Iron Man Match)

Best of Chris Hero In Europe Vol. 2 (Double DVD-R Set)

1. Chris Hero vs. Martin Nolte
2. Chris Hero vs. Eric Schwarz
3. Chris Hero vs. Martin Nolte (Rematch)
4. Chris Hero vs. Mike Quackenbush vs. Ares vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Four Corners Elimination Match)
5. Chris Hero vs. Doug Williams
6. Chris Hero vs. Ares
7. Chris Hero vs. Homicide (2 out of 3 Falls)


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I want FIP Southern Justice and the new Colt Best Of doesn't look that bad either.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> I want FIP Southern Justice and the new Colt Best Of doesn't look that bad either.



i was thinking the same. i don't think that they have been put up on the website yet because i can't find them anywhere


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow mYstery, near perfect ROH ratings there. Don't agree on the Cide/Rave one, but aprt from that spot on.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Attention: If you have not bought Universal Uproar do so now for $10. The main event alone is worth $10.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*ROH Chicago Spectacular Night 1*
1. Tank Toland vs. Kikutaro - *1/2
2. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Irish Airborne - **
3. Homicide vs. Brent Albright - ***
4. Christopher Daniels vs. Davey Richards vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Matt Cross (Four Corner Survival Match) - ***1/2
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave - ***
6. Delirious & Ace Steel vs. Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn - **
7. Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **1/2
8. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo (Dragon Gate Rules) - ***3/4
9. Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe (ROH World Title Steel Cage Match) - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

IWA:MS TPI 2004 Night 1:


Lacey vs Mercedes Martinez - **1/2
Matt Sydal vs Sal Rinauro - **3/4
"Spyder" Nate Webb vs Hallowicked - ***
Chris Sabin vs Rainman - **1/4
CM Punk vs Austin Aries - ***3/4 - ****
Danny Daniels vs Todd Sexton - **3/4
Delirious vs Jimmy Jacobs (LH Title Ladder Match) - ***
Chris Hero vs Mike Quackenbush - ***1/2
Jimmy Rave vs AJ Styles - ***1/2
Samoa Joe vs Roderick Strong ****
Claudio Castignoli vs Nigel McGuinness - ***1/4
Alex Shelley vs "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson - ***1/2
Super Dragon vs Arik Cannon - ***1/4
Petey Williams vs BJ Whitmer - ***1/4

Overall show score: 8/10.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*ROH Chicago Spectacular Night 2*
1. Ace Steel vs. Tank Toland - *3/4
2. Kikutaro vs. Dave Crist vs. Jake Crist vs. CJ Otis vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Trik Davis (Six Man Mayhem) - **1/4
3. Homicide vs. Shane Hagadorn - 1/2*
4. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe - ***
5. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Cross - ***1/2
6. Adam Pearce vs. Homicide (Steel Cage Match) - ***1/2
7. Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe - ***3/4
8. Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer (Eight Man Elimination Tag Team Match) - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Those are my exact ratings as well, forgot to post them. However, Richards/Briscoe was overrated from live reports, calling it "UBER STIFF" and "MATCH OF THE WEEKEND DEFINITELY", when it wasn't really either. Stiff and great, yes, but those comments are so exaggerated. However, I'm stuck between giving it ***1/2 and ***3/4, while I'm stuck between givint the elimination tag ***3/4 and ****. Definitely a must-buy show.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Colt Cabana- ''Chicago Globetrotter'' (Double DVD-R Set)
> 
> *CANADA: Colt Cabana vs. Beef Wellington*


That match is a must see for anybody who like comedy matches. This was a sure comedy classic. I also saw Cabana vs. Corino in Japan & that was a good match.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ With all this CS:N2 talk, I think I'm gonna watch it later. Expect a review too!


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Mystery do you have Honor Reclaims Boston star ratings. I'm looking at you ratings on the last couple shows to decide what to pick. Your ratings are usually the same as mine or 1/4 off so its good to use.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

1. Nigel McGuinness vs. John Walters - ***
2. Daizee Haze vs. Mercedez Martinez - **
3. Christopher Daniels vs. Chris Hero - ***1/4
4. Matt Sydal vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
5. Samoa Joe, Homicide, & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino - ***1/4
6. Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Rave - **
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious (ROH World Title Match) - ***3/4
8. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. KENTA & Davey Richards - ****1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*CZW Cage of Death 8*
1. Beef Weelington, Player Uno, Ricochet & Chuck Taylor vs. Max Boyer, Niles Young, Icarus & Gran Akuma - ***1/4
2. New Jersey All-Stars vs. Team AnDrew - **1/2
3. DJ Hyde vs. Mana - **3/4
4. Cheech vs. Cloudy - ***1/2
5. Blackout vs. BLKOUT - **1/2
6. Hallowicked vs. Sexxxy Eddy - **3/4
7. Ruckus vs. Human Tornado - ***1/4
8. Pandora’s Box vs. LuFisto, Luke & Danny Havoc - **3/4
9. Necro Butcher vs. Drake Younger - ***1/4
10. Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston vs. Justice Pain - ***
11. Cage Of Death Match - Zandig vs. Nick Gage vs. LOBO vs. LuFisto - ***1/4 

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> *CZW Cage of Death 8*
> 11. Cage Of Death Match - Zandig vs. Nick Gage vs. LOBO vs. LuFisto - ***1/4


Ugh, no. No, no, no, no, no. I found SO much shit wrong with that match, and it's not even being over-analytical (think that's a word), it's just stupid shit. The fact that Zandig & Lobo wanted to kill each other, and Gage & Lufisto wanted to kill each other...and then Zandig/Lobo spend more time attacking Gage/Lufisto than each other, and vice versa pretty much makes the match pointless. Then, there's stupid parts where Lobo hits Zandig with a trashcan lad, and five seconds later Zandig helps Lobo beat up Gage, what the fuck?! That match is really fun to watch, but it's horrible in every sense of the word :no:


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Ugh, no. No, no, no, no, no. I found SO much shit wrong with that match, and it's not even being over-analytical (think that's a word), it's just stupid shit. The fact that Zandig & Lobo wanted to kill each other, and Gage & Lufisto wanted to kill each other...and then Zandig/Lobo spend more time attacking Gage/Lufisto than each other, and vice versa pretty much makes the match pointless. Then, there's stupid parts where Lobo hits Zandig with a trashcan lad, and five seconds later Zandig helps Lobo beat up Gage, what the fuck?! That match is really fun to watch, but it's horrible in every sense of the word :no:


I rated some matches on the show much like you rated them for entertainment value. Sure it wasn't a great match but it was fun as hell to watch. I really liked the DVD spot from the top of the cage.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Okay, that's what I thought you were doing, because if anyone saw the match then they know exactly what I'm talking about, so much shit didn't make sense and it was almost pointless. And yeah, that DVD off the cage was sick, but for some reason I liked Zandig powerbombing Lufisto through the glass, and then she hits the back of her head on the cage...just sick.

Hopefully, after all the delays, my COD8 review will be up today.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROH CS Night 2 review up now. Good show, my ratings are pretty close to Spartan's and Mystery's (well maybe not that much).


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Good review, man. So anyone here knows, I posted the Awesome-Tanaka match I pimped here in the media thread, so those who requested it can go check it out. Its not that long, and trust me, you WILL have fun. Leave your star ratings at home, grab some popcorn and watch the match.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*IWA-MS Hurt 2007*
1. Jack Thriller vs. Jeff Brooks - *3/4
2. Vortekz vs. Billy Roc - **1/4
3. The Iron Saints vs. Ricochet & Chuck Taylor - ***
4. Finishers Match: Drake Younger vs. CJ Otis - ***3/4
5. Josh Abercrombie vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***
6. Ian Rotten & Mickie Knuckles vs. The North Star Express - **3/4
7. Arik Cannon vs. Erick Stevens - ***1/2
8. Low Ki vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/2 - ***3/4


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sounds like a great show, Mystery. I actually have it, but it's at my house and I'm still in this goddamn hotel, so I haven't been able to watch it yet. It pisses me off knowing I own the only ever Ki/Strong match, and an insane sounding Younger/Otis match, and can't watch it. Cannon/Stevens has me very interested as well, as both of them are really improving more and more in the ring.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ki-Strong was that good? Excellent, that makes my decision on the Ki in IWA comp I wanted, I'm picking that thing up ASAP. Unfortunatly I'll have to wait for a few shows till Volume 5 comes out to see the match in particular, but it sounds like a must-see early MOTYC.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ki/Strong was a small disappointment (stiffness wise) but it was still very stiff. I really dug Strong working over Ki's back and Ki's selling was very good.

Also, some folks might not rate Younger/Otis as high as me but I was really into the match and enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ki's selling is always good, he always makes it seem so real. I love Ki, and I don't give a damn what anyone says: yes he has a poor attitude, but the man's a great, talented wrestler.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Another thing about Younger/Otis. Otis connected with an insanely sick headbutt. Sicker than the headbutt he hit on Younger at the Strong Style Tournament for those folks who saw it.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Holy shit, I MUST watch that match! Younger impressed me with his match against Necro at COD8, and Otis impressed me with his power in CSN2's 6 man mayhem match, so put'em together and...goddamn.

By the way: what is Otis' finisher?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Holy shit, I MUST watch that match! Younger impressed me with his match against Necro at COD8, and Otis impressed me with his power in CSN2's 6 man mayhem match, so put'em together and...goddamn.
> 
> By the way: what is Otis' finisher?


Younger and Otis have had a great series of matches together. 

Otis' finisher is the burning hammer.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

IWA:MS TPI 2004 Night 2:

Danny Daniels vs Rainman - ***1/4
Samoa Joe vs Nigel McGuinness - ***1/2 - ***3/4
Larry Sweeney, Hallowicked, Jigsaw vs Trik Davis, Gran Akuma, Icarus - ***1/4
AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal - ***1/2 - ***3/4
Mercedes Martinez vs Rain vs Lacey vs Daizee Haze vs Mickie Knuckles vs MsChif - ***
Petey Williams vs Arik Cannon - ***
"Spyder" Nate Webb vs Mike Quackenbush - ***1/4
CM Punk vs Bryan Danielson - ***1/2
Iceberg & Tank vs Wild Cards vs Brad Bradley & Ryan Boz - ***1/4
Samoa Joe vs Rainman - *1/2
Arik Cannon vs AJ Styles - ***
Bryan Danielson vs Mike Quackenbush - ***1/2
Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries vs Todd Sexton vs Jimmy Rave vs Alex Shelley vs BJ Whitmer vs Claudio Castignoli - ***
AJ Styles vs Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe - ****

Overall Score: 9/10.

Amazing show with not a match under *** (well one), a great way to end one of the best weekends in wrestling history.

Just a shout out to the fans at the TPI 2004, thank you so much for being as hot as you were. The fans were red hot and very appreciative throughout the whole tournament, and that helped make the tournament as great as it was.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was looking on ROH.com for which ROH show I want next and Arena Warfare really caught my eye(Necro/Whitmer, 3 Way, Danielson/Shelley) So I have never really heard of anyone talk of it on here so can someone post some star ratings for it? I am curious to know if it was a solid, good/bad show.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> I was looking on ROH.com for which ROH show I want next and Arena Warfare really caught my eye(Necro/Whitmer, 3 Way, Danielson/Shelley) So I have never really heard of anyone talk of it on here so can someone post some star ratings for it? I am curious to know if it was a solid, good/bad show.


Aside from an awesome Danielson/Shelley match and a decent Aries/Sydal match, the show is awful. Maybe not as bad as some say, but definitely not worth buying if you can download the Shelley/Danielson match.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Using this new calculation thing I made up-EX: *****=100 points, ****=80 Points, ***=60 Points etc. Here is what the totals were for these shows based on Mystery's ratings (only include's the top 5 highest rated matches).

Honor Reclaims Boston-355 points
Chicago Spectacular Night 2-350 points
Chicago Spectacular Night 1-335 Points
Dethroned-350 Points
Black Friday Fallout-335 Points


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Aside from an awesome Danielson/Shelley match and a decent Aries/Sydal match, the show is awful. Maybe not as bad as some say, but definitely not worth buying if you can download the Shelley/Danielson match.


Oh I see. Well good thing I asked before I ordered it or anything, I guess I will just download Shelley/Danielson over spring break and watch it then. Thanks.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Aside from an awesome Danielson/Shelley match and a decent Aries/Sydal match, the show is awful. Maybe not as bad as some say, but definitely not worth buying if you can download the Shelley/Danielson match.


I'll second that, Arena Warfare was easily the weakest show of the Milestone Series and a good contender for worst show of 2006. Necro/Whitmer isn't even really a match just so you know Sabin, just advancement in the CZW fued.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I'll second that, Arena Warfare was easily the weakest show of the Milestone Series and a good contender for worst show of 2006. Necro/Whitmer isn't even really a match just so you know Sabin, just advancement in the CZW fued.


ok well if two people say that then it must be quite weak. I guess WOTW II would be smart to get if I want to see Necro/Whitmer lock it up.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

War of the Wire 2 was a pretty good show and would be a better choice, I think you would enjoy the 4 corner and the Briscoes vs Evans/Strong match as well (although the WOTW 2 one isn't as good as the Best in the World match).

I'd only get Arena Warfare if you really felt you needed to have the whole Milestone series, but as a single show its just "meh".


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> War of the Wire 2 was a pretty good show and would be a better choice, I think you would enjoy the 4 corner and the Briscoes vs Evans/Strong match as well (although the WOTW 2 one isn't as good as the Best in the World match).
> 
> I'd only get Arena Warfare if you really felt you needed to have the whole Milestone series, but as a single show its just "meh".


Mind telling me who was in the 4 corner survial dude? I heard WOTW II was actually quite good so I might pick that one up.

AW is something I will get after I have a LOT more ROH dvds but for right now(I only have 10) I will get some better ones. I completly forgot about Best In The World(just watched GBH V Night II who could I forget) Marafuji/KENTA vs Danielson/Joe all the way.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The 4 Corner at War of the Wire II consisted of...

Bryan Danielson
Delirious
Austin Aries
Homicide

yeah a bunch of no namers but it was a fun match


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> The 4 Corner at War of the Wire II consisted of...
> 
> Bryan Danielson
> Delirious
> Austin Aries
> Homicide
> 
> yeah a bunch of no namers but it was a fun match


Yeah no namers I am sure of it Wow that does sound like a great match I would enjoy. Hell Cide in it sells it enough for me, but Danielson, Aries and Delirous nice. I might actually buy the show for more than just the main event. Thanks dude


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Need some help with making my next order, so far I plan on getting:

Chicago Spectaculat Night 2
Best of Chris Hero Vol. 1
Either Dethroned or Chicago Spectacular Night 1

Should I go with CSN1 or Dethroned Im slightly leaning towards Dethroned. And also does anyone know how good the Punk vs Hero match is on the best of? Its a 60 min Ironman Match.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thisskateboarding said:


> Need some help with making my next order, so far I plan on getting:
> 
> Chicago Spectaculat Night 2
> Best of Chris Hero Vol. 1
> Either Dethroned or Chicago Spectacular Night 1
> 
> Should I go with CSN1 or Dethroned Im slightly leaning towards Dethroned.


I haven't seen the Chicago Spectacular Night I yet but Dethroned was a solid show. Nothing standout was on the card besides the ROH tag title match but it's still a must own show IMO especially if you're all caught up with ROH full shows up until that point.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> I haven't seen the Chicago Spectacular Night I yet but Dethroned was a solid show. Nothing standout was on the card besides the ROH tag title match but it's still a must own show IMO especially if you're all caught up with ROH full shows up until that point.


Yeah Im pretty much upto date with ROH shows at the moment Ive got most of the ones I want. Ive heard good things about Dethroned so I'll probibly pick that up instead of Night 1.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ DEFINATELY get Dethroned over CSN1.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Alright guys. IVPVideos just released Best of Morishima. If you don't follow puro, you NEED this set. It features 5 or 6 matches, for $3. But the main draw are the 3/5 match vs. MIsawa, and 7/16 Wild II vs. KENTA and Marufuji. I cannot say enough 7/16 tag. It was one of the best matches of last year, and won DVDVR's Puro MOTY. It was like thesae 4 guys coming in and saying, "hey, this is OUR show now." This match MADE these 4 guys, and trust me, if your a wrestling fan, you NEED this match. It will go down as one of the most historically important matches of this generation. These 4, without being put over by anyone, went out and made their names and became players (except for Rikio, who just took a major step in remaking himself to the crowd). And it worked, at least one of them has been involved in every Budokan main event since. For $3, how do you turn that down?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ I gave the match (Wild 2 / KENTAFuji) ****1/4, definately must see.

I thought what took it down was Marafuji and Rikioh pretty much sucked in it (no other way to put it sorry), they were sloppy, botching etc.

What really annoyed me was in the ring (very near the end of the match) KENTA and Mori were having some of the best and most intense exchanges ever, and on the outside Marafuji and Rikioh are just doing some dull brawling and guardrail whips.

Still an amazing match, with some great intensity, drama and wrestling.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

You really feel that strongly about the match? I thought it was an awesome tag match (****1/4), but it made them and stuff and saying wrestling fans MUST own this? Meh. But yeah, for the price, definitely buy that DVD, tag match is worth it alone.

Marafuji and Rikio sloppy and botched stuff? WHAT?! Find me some examples, because I just watched that match numerous times and everyone was spot on. You don't have 1/2 the guys suck in a tag match and get a ****1/4 rating, it just doesn't happen.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> You really feel that strongly about the match? I thought it was an awesome tag match (****1/4), but it made them and stuff and saying wrestling fans MUST own this? Meh. But yeah, for the price, definitely buy that DVD, tag match is worth it alone.
> 
> Marafuji and Rikio sloppy and botched stuff? WHAT?! Find me some examples, because I just watched that match numerous times and everyone was spot on. You don't have 1/2 the guys suck in a tag match and get a ****1/4 rating, it just doesn't happen.


Yeah, sorry I went over the top a bit with my comments.

Marafuji botched a kove he was gonna do on Rikioh. He had him in a knyuckle lock, then ran up the ropes, and slipped. Yeah, he slipped, but I still count it as a botch.

I haven't watched the match in like a month, so I can't remember too mcuh - but I DO remember Morishima KICKING OUT of the Go 2 Sleep because Rikioh was too late breaking up the pin. Mori wasn't supposed to kick out of it (finisher killing), and it's basically Rikioh's fault.

Marafuji did hit some of his stuff nice, eg. his Shirinui and super kick.

All I remember Rikioh hitting well was a chokeslam and a lariat, that's it.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What are some of the best ROH shows from 2003? I just watched Night of Champions and I loved it. I already have...

Night of Champions
Main Event Spectacles 
Death Before Dishonor


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

One Anniversary Show, Wrath of the Racket and Final Battle 2003 are all solid.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> You really feel that strongly about the match? I thought it was an awesome tag match (****1/4), but it made them and stuff and saying wrestling fans MUST own this? Meh. But yeah, for the price, definitely buy that DVD, tag match is worth it alone.
> 
> Marafuji and Rikio sloppy and botched stuff? WHAT?! Find me some examples, because I just watched that match numerous times and everyone was spot on. You don't have 1/2 the guys suck in a tag match and get a ****1/4 rating, it just doesn't happen.


I honestly believe that Spartan. Just look, individually, at what it did for everyone. Let's preface this by noting the match was over like a motherfucker, and all 4 men got a HUGE standing ovation and pop post match.

1) Marufuji - The most obvious. Maru was on a streak of great matches at Budokan, with great matches vs. Taue and Kobashi. But, he had a hard test coming up, with a title match vs. Akiyama. To make it worse, he would have to be really over to get the notoriously hard to please Budokan crowd behind him, as he was replacing Kobashi in what should have been one of the hugest matches in NOAH history. I honestly believe that without this match, had Marufuji been in an average NOAH 6-man, the crowd would have crapped all over him as a sub par replacement. Rather, the match drew, Maru was over like hell, the crowd popped huge for his win, it drew, and signaled a passing of the torch in NOAH. I'm not convinced that happens without this match getting over so well, Misawa may not have had the confidence to give him the belt. Marufuji went on to have the MOTY in a low drawing Budokan, but he did something that needed to be done: show and educate the NOAH crowds on what the future was. He would go on to have a great drawing defense vs. Misawa, where Misawa let him kick out of the Emerald Frosion, Tiger Driver '91, and a super Tiger Suplex '85, showing much respect.

2) KENTA - KENTA proved he could hang with bigger guys, proving his match with Kobashi was not a fluke as he had the best exchanges of the match with Morishima that was over like gangbusters. Had KENTA not looked believable here, and had the match not gotten over like it did, Misawa may not have had the balls to book KENTA vs. Marufuji on a Budokan main event, another very important match.

3) Takeshi Morishima - Morishima was amazing in this contest, the standout. he gained much credibility by killing people dead, and much confidence from management by not only looking amazing, but making KENTA and Marufuji look incredibly credible and like giant killers. Showed that a junior vs. heavyweight, something not often seen prior to 06 in NOAH, could work without Kobashi to lead it along. KENTA vs. morishima is now drawing as one of the main events for the next Budokan, largely due to exchanges in this match.

4) Takeshi Rikio - Much simpler than the others. Budokan HATED Rikio. In this match, he looked like a killer lariating the hell out of MaruKENTA. Also, got over by association with Morishima. Definatly went a long way towards re-establishing himself for a potential title run in the future.

So ya, typed a lot more than I meant to, but thats my opinion towards it. Thats what happens when I decide not to get AAO though.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

See, I didn't know that all came from this one match, as I'm not big into puro. Could just said "Because I know more about puro than you" and that woulda been 'nuff for me, haha


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well, a good amount of that was opinion, to be fair. Question: How were Chris Heros CZW defenses vs. Claudio and Necro?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What show was it that Jay Briscoe fought Mark Briscoe?? I remember hearing it was a really good match.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> What show was it that Jay Briscoe fought Mark Briscoe?? I remember hearing it was a really good match.


Honor Invades Boston was there best match against each other.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The really good one was at the 6th ROH show, Honor Invades Boston, they also mixed it up at One Year Anniversary and while it was a damn good match then, the 1st match was much better.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> Honor Invades Boston was there best match against each other.


Thanks guys

I never knew they had two matches against each other, it really shows that I need to look back on my history of early ROH

Thanks again.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Chicago Spectacular: Night One*
KIKUTARO vs Tank Toland - * (thanks a lot Toland only you can make a Kikutaro match suck)
The Briscoes vs Irish Airborne - ** 1/4
Homicide vs Brent Albright - ** 3/4
- 4 Corner Survival - 
Davey Richards vs BJ Whitmer vs Matt Cross vs Christopher Daniels - *** 3/4 (MOTN)
Nigel McGuinness vs Jimmy Rave - ** 3/4
Delirious/Ace Steel vs Adam Pearce/Shane Hagadorn - **
Colt Cabana vs Jimmy Jacobs - ***
Aries/Strong vs Shingo/Matt Sydal - *** 1/2
- ROH World Title Steel Cage Match -
Bryan Danielson (c) vs Samoa Joe - *** 1/4

Overall Show Rating - ** 1/4
Poor show overall, nothing to terribly entertaining except the 4 way and the Dragon Gate rules tag match that was slightly hampered by Sydal tweaking his knee right away, the rest is brawls or throwaway matches.

*Chicago Spectacular: Night Two*
Ace Steel vs Tank Toland - **
- 6 Man Mayhem -
CJ Otis vs Jake Crist vs Dave Crist vs Pelle Primeau vs Trik Davis vs KIKUTARO - ** 1/2
Homicide vs Hagadorn - * 1/4
Samoa Joe vs Mark Briscoe - ** 1/2
Aries/Strong vs Daniels/Cross w/Sydal & Danger - *** 1/2
- Steel Cage Match -
Homicide vs "Scrap Iron" Adam Pearce - *** 1/2
Davey Richards vs Jay Briscoe - *** 3/4
- 8-Man Elimination Tag -
Delirious, Colt Cabana, BJ Whitmer & Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs - *** 3/4 (MOTN)

Overall Show Rating - *** 3/4
Bottom line it may not be anywhere near being one of the best shows of the year but it still a very enjoyable show top to bottom, one of the few shows since GBH V I'd actually recommend buying.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



 McQueen said:


> *Chicago Spectacular: Night One*
> KIKUTARO vs Tank Toland - * (thanks a lot Toland only you can make a Kikutaro match suck)
> The Briscoes vs Irish Airborne - ** 1/4
> Homicide vs Brent Albright - ** 3/4
> - 4 Corner Survival -
> Davey Richards vs BJ Whitmer vs Matt Cross vs Christopher Daniels - *** 3/4 (MOTN)
> Nigel McGuinness vs Jimmy Rave - ** 3/4
> Delirious/Ace Steel vs Adam Pearce/Shane Hagadorn - **
> Colt Cabana vs Jimmy Jacobs - ***
> Aries/Strong vs Shingo/Matt Sydal - *** 1/2
> - ROH World Title Steel Cage Match -
> Bryan Danielson (c) vs Samoa Joe - *** 1/4
> 
> Overall Show Rating - ** 1/4
> Poor show overall, nothing to terribly entertaining except the 4 way and the Dragon Gate rules tag match that was slightly hampered by Sydal tweaking his knee right away, the rest is brawls or throwaway matches.
> 
> *Chicago Spectacular: Night Two*
> Ace Steel vs Tank Toland - **
> - 6 Man Mayhem -
> CJ Otis vs Jake Crist vs Dave Crist vs Pelle Primeau vs Trik Davis vs KIKUTARO - ** 1/2
> Homicide vs Hagadorn - * 1/4
> Samoa Joe vs Mark Briscoe - ** 1/2
> Aries/Strong vs Daniels/Cross w/Sydal & Danger - *** 1/2
> - Steel Cage Match -
> Homicide vs "Scrap Iron" Adam Pearce - *** 1/2
> Davey Richards vs Jay Briscoe - *** 3/4
> - 8-Man Elimination Tag -
> Delirious, Colt Cabana, BJ Whitmer & Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs - *** 3/4 (MOTN)
> 
> Overall Show Rating - *** 3/4
> Bottom line it may not be anywhere near being one of the best shows of the year but it still a very enjoyable show top to bottom, one of the few shows since GBH V I'd actually recommend buying.


What shows would you recommend past GBH V(not including Irresistable Forces). I have mixed feelings about most of the recent shows. They don't exactly look to be worth the 20 bucks + shipping + currency changes.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Well I'm not him, but I think you'll be a huge fan of Honor Reclaims Boston. I see you giving the tag main event (KENTA/Richards vs Strong/Aries) ****1/4+. I gave it ****1/4, and so have loads of other people. It's worth buying the show for, and the show has a solid undercard and a good crowd. Worth buying.

________________________________________________________________________________________

*CHIKARA: The crushing Weight of Mainstrem Ignorance*

Claudio Castagnoli vs Equinox - ***
THe Colony vs The Order of the Neo Solar temple - **1/2
Lance Steel vs Lance Steel - *1/2
Cheech and Cloudy vs the North Star Express - ***1/4
Eddie Kingston vs Larry Sweeney - ***1/2 (More great work from Eddie)
Shane Storm vs Chris Hero - ***3/4 - ****
Mike Quackenbush vs Gran Akuma - ***3/4 - ****
Arik Cannon vs Jon Moxley - ***
Hair vs Mask: Icarus vs Jigsaw - ***3/4 - ****

A show with 3 matches with I can't decide on ratings. Weird.

Very, very good show from top to botom with only one bad match and 3 really good ones. Worth buying.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> What shows would you recommend past GBH V(not including Irresistable Forces). I have mixed feelings about most of the recent shows. They don't exactly look to be worth the 20 bucks + shipping + currency changes.


The only two shows since GBH I've enjoyed to the point I feel good about buying them are Honor Reclaims Boston, and Chicago Spectacular Night Two and they are still far from the best shows of the year. A lot of people are seeming to really enjoy the Dethroned show but throughout the whole show I felt dissipointed and didn't really enjoy it aside from the Whitmer/Jacobs & Briscoes/Joe & Cide matches and they were just brawls.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think I gonna try to get more into Chikara and IWA:MS. I can see a big order from Smartmark video coming in the future (well not that big). 

Any holidays coming up? They seem to put up a big sales when there are holidays. 

Possible Order!

UWA: Grand Prix Tournament Night 1
UWA: Grand Prix Tournament Night 2
CZW: Cage of Death 8
IWA MS: Hurt 2007
Chikara: Talent Borrows; Genius Steals


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> I think I gonna try to get more into Chikara and IWA:MS. I can see a big order from Smartmark video coming in the future (well not that big).
> 
> Any holidays coming up? They seem to put up a big sales when there are holidays.
> 
> Possible Order!
> 
> UWA: Grand Prix Tournament Night 1
> UWA: Grand Prix Tournament Night 2
> CZW: Cage of Death 8
> IWA MS: Hurt 2007
> Chikara: Talent Borrows; Genius Steals



they had one around this time last year for valentines day so they may do one again


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I hope they put one up for Valentine's Day. I haven't seen an above average wrestling show in about 5 months.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Shit man, you gave one match from the Rumble ****3/4 and it wasnt above average to you???


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Im going to make an order from SmartMarkVideo and just wondering if it is reliable with shipping?

Im thinking about:
IWA MS Hurt 2007
IWA MS Best of CM Punk
IWA MS Best of Chris Hero

But cant decide between IWA MS "Where No joke", "Christmas Carnage", "Big Ass Christmas Bash 2006 or Hurt 2006. If anyone can help me out or recomend a better IWA MS show then any of these feel free to.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i would definetly recommend We're No Joke i really enjoyed every match on the show


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Possible Order!
> 
> 
> Chikara: Talent Borrows; Genius Steals


Are you sure? Seriously?

Out of the 6 CHIKARA shows I've seen , that's the worse one. There's nothing horrible on it, it's a solid fun show, but the match quality is pretty low with the best match coming in at ***1/4. If you really wanna see the end to the Kingston/Sweeney feud then that's cool, but it, but they've had much better matches against each other at other CHKARA shows.

If you're gonna get one to start you off, I recommend the *Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance*. You can find my ratings for it a page or 2 back. 3 ***3/4+ matches make it worth the recommendation alone, but you've also got some other really solid stuff with a ***1/2 Kingston/Sweeney match, a ***1/4 tag match, and a *** opener.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^I just picked it because it was the most recent one. I looked at the card for the last 3 shows and that looked the best card wise.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

the 1/26 show has been named Dedicated
the 1/27 show named Battle Of The Icons


----------



## MrStraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does any ROH DVD have the CM Punk/Samoa Joe trilogy, in full?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrStraightEdge said:


> Does any ROH DVD have the CM Punk/Samoa Joe trilogy, in full?



no you would have to buy the 3 shows World Title Classic, Joe Vs Punk II and All Star Extravaganza II


----------



## FallenAngel88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just watched Manhatten Mayhem and Unified my first two ROH DVD's and let me say that I am hooked.Was there a bad match on Manhatten Mayhem.And I just loved the intensity of Unified plus the double main event.I liked Briscoes vs. Aries/Strong more than Nigel vs. Danielson,am I the only one.

I will probably get some more when I get the money to. Probably going to get Glory by Honor V Night 2 and can someone recommened an event during the ROH/CZW war to get.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ You're not the only one, I thought the tag title match easily topped Dragon/Nigel.

As for ROH/CZW, get 100th Show, Ring of Homicide and Death Before Dishonor 4.



Thats_howIroll said:


> ^^^I just picked it because it was the most recent one. I looked at the card for the last 3 shows and that looked the best card wise.


Oh sorry, it's cool.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i was looking at chi-town struggle, seems like a solid show..is it worth the buy?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Hell yeah. Don't have time to say much now, just KENTA/Aries is ****1/4 - ****1/2, Dragon/Cabana is ***3/4 - **** and the undercard is very solid. Well worth a purchase.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



FallenAngel88 said:


> Just watched Manhatten Mayhem and Unified my first two ROH DVD's and let me say that I am hooked.Was there a bad match on Manhatten Mayhem.And I just loved the intensity of Unified plus the double main event.I liked Briscoes vs. Aries/Strong more than Nigel vs. Danielson,am I the only one.
> 
> I will probably get some more when I get the money to. Probably going to get Glory by Honor V Night 2 and can someone recommened an event during the ROH/CZW war to get.


Totally get GBH V Night II, great show, the double main event makes the show all worth it, the other matches is just a major plus to the show:agree: KENTA vs Danielson is ***** easily.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Final Battle 2006, Manhattan Mayhem, Unified(seen but don't have the dvd)along with Honor Reclaims Boston *OR*
Chicago Spectacular Night 2?


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Future Star said:


> i was looking at chi-town struggle, seems like a solid show..is it worth the buy?


Oh yeah, definitely. Here's my ratings:

*Chi-Town Struggle*
Irish Airborne vs. Hagadorn/Trik - **1/4
Strong vs. Jacobs - ***1/2
Briscoes vs. Rave/CK3 - ***1/4
Joe vs. Delirious - ***
ROH vs. CZW - **1/2
McGuinness vs. Homicide - ***
KENTA vs. Aries - ****1/4
Danielson vs. Cabana - ****


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Oh yeah, definitely. Here's my ratings:
> 
> *Chi-Town Struggle*
> Irish Airborne vs. Hagadorn/Trik - **1/4
> Strong vs. Jacobs - ***1/2
> Briscoes vs. Rave/CK3 - ***1/4
> Joe vs. Delirious - ***
> ROH vs. CZW - **
> McGuinness vs. Homicide - **1/4
> KENTA vs. Aries - ****1/4
> Danielson vs. Cabana - ****


Wow Joe/Delirous over Nigel/Cide?? I trust your ratings but why was Nigel/Cide so low?? As I have thought about picking up this show soon too.

EDIT-Thats_howIroll I say CS2, I havent' seen it but from what I read, it has gotten better reviews than HRB. I remember seeing that someone said it is a major show to pick up. Hope that can help.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> Wow Joe/Delirous over Nigel/Cide?? I trust your ratings but why was Nigel/Cide so low?? As I have thought about picking up this show soon too.
> 
> EDIT-Thats_howIroll I say CS2, I havent' seen it but from what I read, it has gotten better reviews than HRB. I remember seeing that someone said it is a major show to pick up. Hope that can help.


I just felt it was really boring. I never got into it at all. Plus the ending was really shitty. You should still pick up the show because it's really solid, as you see from my ratings.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> I just felt it was really boring. I never got into it at all. Plus the ending was really shitty. You should still pick up the show because it's really solid, as you see from my ratings.


Well ok, as I said I trust your ratings. Sure its dissapointing to see Nigle/Cide be boring but maybe I might like it. Colt/Danielson should be great to watch.

One Question For anybody to answer: What show was it when Delirious got his first win in ROH & Who did he beat??


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> Well ok, as I said I trust your ratings. Sure its dissapointing to see Nigle/Cide be boring but maybe I might like it. Colt/Danielson should be great to watch.
> 
> One Question For anybody to answer: What show was it when Delirious got his first win in ROH & Who did he beat??


Well, I don't know when his first tag win was, but his first singles victory was his win over Reyes at Better Than Our Best.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> Well ok, as I said I trust your ratings. Sure its dissapointing to see Nigle/Cide be boring but maybe I might like it. Colt/Danielson should be great to watch.
> 
> One Question For anybody to answer: What show was it when Delirious got his first win in ROH & Who did he beat??


I thought, as did many others, McGuinness/Cide was really solid, like ***-***1/2 range. It was a little slower, sure, but boring? Really? It turned into a brawl halfway through, so I'm not sure how that happened. Also, the finish made sense to go along with Nigel's major heel run he was doing, where he kept outsmarting his opponent/cheating in order for the cheap victory.

Delirious beat Rickey Reyes at Supercard Of Honor for his first win.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> I thought, as did many others, McGuinness/Cide was really solid, like ***-***1/2 range. It was a little slower, sure, but boring? Really? It turned into a brawl halfway through, so I'm not sure how that happened. Also, the finish made sense to go along with Nigel's major heel run he was doing, where he kept outsmarting his opponent/cheating in order for the cheap victory.
> 
> Delirious beat Rickey Reyes at *Supercard Of Honor* for his first win.


Happened at BTOB, I think.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Well, I don't know when his first tag win was, but his first singles victory was his win over Reyes at Better Than Our Best.


Oh at Better Than Our Best, damn that's sold out. Maybe I should have just picked it up. Thanks, need to see Reyes lose to Delirious now

I think Vendetta might have been Delirious's first tag win, he was still new there and he wins with Ace Steel so maybe, just a guess though.



Spartanlax said:


> I thought, as did many others, McGuinness/Cide was really solid, like ***-***1/2 range. It was a little slower, sure, but boring? Really? It turned into a brawl halfway through, so I'm not sure how that happened. Also, the finish made sense to go along with Nigel's major heel run he was doing, where he kept outsmarting his opponent/cheating in order for the cheap victory.


Well now that's good to hear. Maybe Jack Evans 187 just wasn't into it is all. Knowing Cide it usually turns into a brawl once or another, thanks too Spart.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

BTOB is back in stock.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> BTOB is back in stock.


Great to hear, that is #1 on my list now for when I order more ROH shows.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Delirious won along side Jimmy Jacobs at ROH GOLD against Special K (Dixie & Angel Dust) in oct 2004, that is technically his first win.

Just ordered off RFvideo:
APW King of The Indies Tournament 2001 (been wanting to see this bad)
ECWA Super 8 2004 (I'm a sucker for tourneys)
TNA Bound for Glory 2006

Question is I've never ordered off RF before, they pretty good about shipping stuff quick?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Better Than Our Best when He beat Ricky Reyes.

EDIT: Too late!

That's How I roll get HRB over CS:N2.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks, ROH & Sabin! If most of the shows live up to the hype I'll probably get the entire Fifth Year Festival series. 

To anyone that went to the ROH shows in January would you say they are must have shows. I know it pretty hard to judge if you see a show live in person.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ From what I've heard/read no, they're not. Lax did a great review of 1/27 in it's discussion thread.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The 1/27 show is a weird thing. I mean, I gave three matches some high ratings (***1/2, ***3/4, and ***3/4 or ****, not sure on the last one), but the rest of the matches didn't really have me sold. Although, the crowd may have done that to me, as the chants are very, very entertaining but sitting there live it really distracted me from the matches.

I can't give an honest assessment on 1/27 'till I watch it on DVD, so for now it gets a mild reccomendation at best.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

PWG Enchantment Under the Sea

1. Alex Koslov and Ronin vs Bino Gambino and Hook Brommery - ***1/2
2. Human Tornado vs Scorpio Sky - ***1/2
3. Austin Aries vs Kevin Steen - ***1/4
4. TJ Perkins and Rocky Romero vs Disco Machine and Nemesis - **1/2
5. PWG title - Joey Ryan vs Chris Sabin - ***1/4
6. The Briscoes vs Cape Fear (Generico and Quiksilver) - ***3/4 - ****
7. Claudio Castagnoli vs Bryan Danielson - ** ( a 12 minute headlock...groan)
8. B - Boy vs Matt Sydal - ****
9. PWG tag titles - Super Dragon and Davey Richards vs Arrogance (Scott Lost and Chris Bosh) - ****1/4

Great end of show angle too.

All in all the best PWG show I've ever seen (I've seen BOLA 06 and Hollywood Globetrotters) with some really great matches. Even with the high match quality, the show was really entertaining. 

Overall Score: 9/10.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ive never seen Chris Bosh, whats some of his best matches.


----------



## peep4life

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^Bosh's best PWG work is his tag stuff with Scott Lost, he is an excellent tag team wrestler. Though when he was a solo wrestler he did give some damn good promos. The match from Enchantment Under The Sea and a recent tag match against Cape Fear( Beyond the Thunderdome) are his best work.


R_O_H said:


> PWG Enchantment Under the Sea
> 
> 1. Alex Koslov and Ronin vs Bino Gambino and Hook Brommery - ***1/2
> 2. Human Tornado vs Scorpio Sky - ***1/2
> 3. Austin Aries vs Kevin Steen - ***1/4
> 4. TJ Perkins and Rocky Romero vs Disco Machine and Nemesis - **1/2
> 5. PWG title - Joey Ryan vs Chris Sabin - ***1/4
> 6. The Briscoes vs Cape Fear (Generico and Quiksilver) - ***3/4 - ****
> 7. Claudio Castagnoli vs Bryan Danielson - ** ( a 12 minute headlock...groan)
> 8. B - Boy vs Matt Sydal - ****
> 9. PWG tag titles - Super Dragon and Davey Richards vs Arrogance (Scott Lost and Chris Bosh) - ****1/4
> 
> Great end of show angle too.
> 
> All in all the best PWG show I've ever seen (I've seen BOLA 06 and Hollywood Globetrotters) with some really great matches. Even with the high match quality, the show was really entertaining.
> 
> Overall Score: 9/10.


Good review. I was at that show and I think that the Briscoes Tag match was better than the main event, but that is my opinion. Crowd hated the CC/Dragon match but it did get the biggest pop of the night when Danielson broke the headlock from hell after twelve minutes or so. I do agree with you that it is the best PWG show from top to bottom. Oh yeah, Tornado's hurricanrana off the basketball rim was classic.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ I can honestly say I haven't seen very much of him, although his match with El Generico at the BOLA 2005 was very good, and from what I've heard he had other really good matches at the BOLA 2005. That one's worth picking up.

He's mostly a tag wrestler (with Scott Lost) and that match (^) was the best I've seen of theirs, but also look for their matches vs Ariel Xpress, most namely the one at The 2nd Annual PWG Bicentennial Birthday Extravaganza - Night One , which people have been calling one of the greatest matches in PWG history.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I can definitely reccommend for CZW this year "When 2 Worlds Collide" and "Prelude To Violence". Really liked both of those shows.

For IWA-MS, I encourage people to look into "We're No Joke" and the TPI.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Which TPI?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> Ive never seen Chris Bosh, whats some of his best matches.


w/Quicksilver vs Super Dragon/Excalibur-PWG The Musical

w/Scott Lost vs Aerial eXpress-Bicentenial Birthday Extravaganza Night 1(Just buy the whole show, its great)

w/Scott Lost vs Two Skinny Black Guys-Zombies Shouldn't Run

vs El Generico-BOLA 05 Night 1

vs Quicksilver-BOLA 05 Night 2

vs Kevin Steen vs AJ Styles-Staight To DVD

Also A very good portion of his matches in 2006 are all very good/solid. One of my fav wrestlers in PWG/anywhere. Can cut some hilarious & good promos too. You would be smart to look into him IMO.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anyone ordered off PWG.com recently? They have such good deals, prices and shipping charges but I heard they take forever to ship. So have anyone got an order within 2 weeks from them?

I might get their 4 most recent shows for $39.99.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Never, ever order from PWGwrestling.com. Ever.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'll take your word on that, i'll use highspots. But I was thinking why should I support a company that has such bad customer service! That should be every businesses number 1 priority.


----------



## peep4life

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Has anyone ordered off PWG.com recently? They have such good deals, prices and shipping charges but I heard they take forever to ship. So have anyone got an order within 2 weeks from them?
> 
> I might get their 4 most recent shows for $39.99.


It depends on where you live. I live in LA and my DVDs were delivered in a week. They have been a lot better about deliveries as of late.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Canada so I'm guessing about 5 years!


----------



## peep4life

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Canada so I'm guessing about 5 years!


True. Oh well, you might be better off getting them through Highspots then. Either way enjoy, PWG is good stuff.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Never, ever order from PWGwrestling.com. Ever.


I've heard your stories (lol) but I've ordered twice and both have been fine.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I once ordered of PWG's site and got my DVD's in 3 days (I live in the upper midwest), the next time it was two weeks, it's a crap shoot but PWG's multipack deals are hard to pass up even if there customer service isn't up to par.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*FIP Emergence Night 1*
Scoot Andrews vs. Kahagas - *3/4
Lex Lovett vs. Joshua Masters - *
Jerrelle Clark vs. Slim J - **
CM Punk vs. Vordell Walker - **1/2
Jason Cross vs. Rainman - **1/2
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4
Justin Credible vs. Ralph Mosca - **
Homicide vs. AJ Styles - ***1/4

Overall - **1/2​


----------



## angryWEFposter.

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just ordered my first batch from IVP.com. Its realy just a test run to see what they're like. I bought 5 2.99 Dragon Gate shows from 2005. Any body from UK order from them? If so, how long do they take to arrive?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



angryWEFposter. said:


> Just ordered my first batch from IVP.com. Its realy just a test run to see what they're like. I bought 5 2.99 Dragon Gate shows from 2005. Any body from UK order from them? If so, how long do they take to arrive?


i took about 2 weeks for my order to come but that was at christmas time so postage would be slower cos of bank holidays etc


----------



## MrStraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What's the best websites to buy ROH DVDS from, considering that I live in Britain and most of the DVDs from rohwrestling.com and highspots.com will only work in American DVD players?


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrStraightEdge said:


> What's the best websites to buy ROH DVDS from, considering that I live in Britain and most of the DVDs from rohwrestling.com and highspots.com will only work in American DVD players?


im pretty sure they work in others also


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Damn how shit is the Final Battle 2006 cover?! :no:

I'll most likely buy it sometime in the future, I've got so many shows that need buying.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrStraightEdge said:


> What's the best websites to buy ROH DVDS from, considering that I live in Britain and most of the DVDs from rohwrestling.com and highspots.com will only work in American DVD players?



all the ROH dvds on the ROH site are Region 0 meaning they play on any player




>


Loivng the international challenge cover but the final battle one is very dissapointing the target thing or whatever ots meant to be ruins the cover for me. Will probably wait and pick these up in Liverpool


----------



## MrStraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Platt said:


> all the ROH dvds on the ROH site are Region 0 meaning they play on any player
> 
> 
> 
> Loivng the international challenge cover but the final battle one is very dissapointing the target thing or whatever ots meant to be ruins the cover for me. Will probably wait and pick these up in Liverpool


Thanks man.

So my question is now:

what are the best four ROH shows EVER?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Manhattan Mayhem, Glory By Honor V Night 2, Better Than Our Best and Unified.


----------



## MrStraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for that, I'll look into them.

Back to Platt: I'm heading to the shows in Liverpool as well; will DVDs be on sale there?


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

FINALLY decided what to get now that Final Battle is out!

Final Battle 2006
Chicago Spectacular Night 2
Honor Reclaims Boston
Manhattan Mayhem


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Oh crap....Just made a mistake in my order. I've put the wrong shipping type in the order. Do you think ROH will change it, I've already sent them an e-mail.

Has anyone else made this mistake?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrStraightEdge said:


> Thanks for that, I'll look into them.
> 
> Back to Platt: I'm heading to the shows in Liverpool as well; will DVDs be on sale there?


yeah they'll be on sale at the fanslam and at the shows they don't bring them all though last year they had the last 15-20 shows plus a selection of shoots and bets ofs


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can anyone tell me any really good IWA:MS shows when Jimmy Jacobs was the champion.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Claymore said:


> Oh crap....Just made a mistake in my order. I've put the wrong shipping type in the order. Do you think ROH will change it, I've already sent them an e-mail.
> 
> Has anyone else made this mistake?


Yea, just e-mail them and tell them the mistake and they will fix it.

By the way, I just ordered:
Final Battle '06
Chicago Spectacular Night 2
Weekend of Champions Night 2
Chi-Town Struggle - free one.


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for the info....


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can I have some ratings for 1PW Know Your Enemy Night 2? Thanks


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

just ordered Final Battle 2006, Dethroned, the bitter end and Chicago Spectacular Night 2.

If this order doesnt deliver, it might be my last ROH order.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> just ordered Final Battle 2006, Dethroned, the bitter end and Chicago Spectacular Night 2.
> 
> If this order doesnt deliver, it might be my last ROH order.


...until Bryan Danielson returns or Minoru Suzuki makes an appearance." You forgot that part of the sentence.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
nah seriously. Its not that im doing a Daniel B and saying ROH sucks now, it doesnt. ROH rules, but i have run into some serious money problems as of late, and just cant do it as much as i want to anymore.

Ill still be downloading all the matches i can find, and being a fan of ROH without buying as many DVDs.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Dude... I hate to be against ROH, but buy copys. $4.00 a show? Total deal. I still buy a lot of masters (just ordered FB) but copys is the way to go.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Where do you buy from?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Shitloads of shows coming in,

ROH: Final Battle 06, NOAH Grand Voyage 2006 (Fuji/Misawa for GHC forgot to order this on IPV )

Goldenboytapes: AJW Dreamslam I & II, AJPW Champion's Carnival 1995, Chono comp, Jushin Liger Complete comp

IPV: 3 NJPW shows (1/04/07, ?, ?), 1 AJPW show, (7-18-05) 2 NOAH shows (Fuji/KENTA show, 1 -27-07) (can't remember the dates offhand for the other two NJPW shows)

RFvideos: APW King of the Indies 2001, ECWA Super 8 2004, TNA Bound for Glory 2006

PWG: All Star Weekend IV Night 1 & 2, Horror Business, Self Titled

And i'm done ordering stuff for a few months, 20 shows in total gonna be busy enough as it is.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
AJW Dreamslam wasnt cheaper of IVP than Golden Boy? Im pretty sure it was actually.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is there a place on the internet where you can buy copied ROH dvd's (not includin ebay)?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I have a supplier in Australia, but he wont send overseas.




McQueen said:


> Shitloads of shows coming in,
> 
> ROH: Final Battle 06, NOAH Grand Voyage 2006 (Fuji/Misawa for GHC forgot to order this on IPV )
> 
> Goldenboytapes: AJW Dreamslam I & II, AJPW Champion's Carnival 1995, Chono comp, Jushin Liger Complete comp
> 
> IPV: 3 NJPW shows (1/04/07, ?, ?), 1 AJPW show, (7-18-05) 2 NOAH shows (Fuji/KENTA show, 1 -27-07) (can't remember the dates offhand for the other two NJPW shows)
> 
> RFvideos: APW King of the Indies 2001, ECWA Super 8 2004, TNA Bound for Glory 2006
> 
> PWG: All Star Weekend IV Night 1 & 2, Horror Business, Self Titled
> 
> And i'm done ordering stuff for a few months, 20 shows in total gonna be busy enough as it is.


My mistake, Dreamslam 2 is avaliable on IVP, not the first one.

*Incidently*, the first one which i do not own has what is considered the best womens match of all time on it. (Hokuto VS Kandori) *IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE I CAN FIND THE AFOREMENTIONED MATCH,, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD TELL ME.*


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

MBL, clear some pm space, eh?


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> *Incidently*, the first one which i do not own has what is considered the best womens match of all time on it. (Hokuto VS Kandori) *IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE I CAN FIND THE AFOREMENTIONED MATCH,, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD TELL ME.*


Honor, is this the one you're talking about:
http://www.veoh.com/videos/v2279003nB2eKZF


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can anyone who was live at FB 2006 give me any quick star ratings?

Thanks.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I had problems with my last order because of a incident that happened with me in Las Vegas (I will not say because what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas lol).

So.....I had to order again.

ROH Final Battle 2006
ROH International Challenge
ROH Glory By Honor V Night Two
ROH Unified
ROH Main Event Spectacles (Free Item)


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Are you sure you want International Challenge? It's been getting really bad reviews.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> ^ Are you sure you want International Challenge? It's been getting really bad reviews.


Well, I just have to see it for myself when it arrives. The first three matches doesn't look like much but the last six matches I'm interested in seeing.


----------



## Wesey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Hi guys, i heard about ROH a little while ago but i still dont know all the wrestlers so could anyone tell me a DVD that would have more well known names i know everyone in TNA and some indy wrestlers so anything with these guys on would be great. Thanks in advance !*


----------



## peep4life

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Wesey said:


> *Hi guys, i heard about ROH a little while ago but i still dont know all the wrestlers so could anyone tell me a DVD that would have more well known names i know everyone in TNA and some indy wrestlers so anything with these guys on would be great. Thanks in advance !*


Try Manhattan Mayhem. It has Homicide, Senshi, Joe, CM Punk, Alex Shelly, Austin Starr, Jaime Noble and Jack Evans to name a few.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Wesey said:


> *Hi guys, i heard about ROH a little while ago but i still dont know all the wrestlers so could anyone tell me a DVD that would have more well known names i know everyone in TNA and some indy wrestlers so anything with these guys on would be great. Thanks in advance !*


Well, Manhattan Mayhem is perhaps the best show ever, and it has people like Austin Aries (Austin Starr), Alex Shelley, Roderick Strong, Samoa Joe, James Gibson (Jamie Noble from WWE), CM Punk, Homicide, Senshi (Low Ki) that you would know.

Another amazing show, on par with Manhattan Mayhem, is Better Than Our Best, and it features Lance Storm, Samoa Joe, Christopher Daniels, AJ Styles, Jimmy Yang, Alex Shelley, Homicide, Austin Aries, Roderick Strong.


----------



## Caligula

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I finished watching Manhattan Mayhem last night actually. Awesome show, really glad I got it.



> Another amazing show, on par with Manhattan Mayhem, is Better Than Our Best, and it features Lance Storm, Samoa Joe, Christopher Daniels, AJ Styles, Jimmy Yang, Alex Shelley, Homicide, Austin Aries, Roderick Strong.


You think I should get that next?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yes Cali Better Than Our Best if the best ROH show from last year.


----------



## Caligula

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have a sudden urge to watch Aries/Shelley from MM now...along with Joe/Necro


----------



## Caligula

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I can't decide what my favorite match from MM is.

Shelly vs. Aries
Joe vs. Lethal
Colt vs. Nigel

It's a toss up for me.


----------



## Wesey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Well, Manhattan Mayhem is perhaps the best show ever, and it has people like Austin Aries (Austin Starr), Alex Shelley, Roderick Strong, Samoa Joe, James Gibson (Jamie Noble from WWE), CM Punk, Homicide, Senshi (Low Ki) that you would know.
> 
> Another amazing show, on par with Manhattan Mayhem, is Better Than Our Best, and it features Lance Storm, Samoa Joe, Christopher Daniels, AJ Styles, Jimmy Yang, Alex Shelley, Homicide, Austin Aries, Roderick Strong.


Ok thanks alot, I'll look into both os these DVD's, also would you happen to know any good DVD's that would have decent womens matches on. Thanks again !


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Check out the SHIMMER promotion it has all womens matches.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

IVP just put out a Best of Morishima DVD looks good even though most of the matches on the listings are tag matches I might pick it up.


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Wesey said:


> Ok thanks alot, I'll look into both os these DVD's, also would you happen to know any good DVD's that would have decent womens matches on. Thanks again !


As someone previously said you can check out Shimmer. However you could pick up an ROH DVD with a Shimmer bonus match. This allows you to both promotions, and if you like what you see then you can buy more.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> MBL, clear some pm space, eh?


Will do, try again.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



CaliGula said:


> I can't decide what my favorite match from MM is.
> 
> Shelly vs. Aries
> Joe vs. Lethal
> Colt vs. Nigel
> 
> It's a toss up for me.


Mine was Joe/Lethal, followed by the main evnt.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



that's cool said:


> Honor, is this the one you're talking about:
> http://www.veoh.com/videos/v2279003nB2eKZF


THATS IT!!!

Is there anyway i can download that??


----------



## Caligula

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> THATS IT!!!
> 
> Is there anyway i can download that??


There is a 'Download Now' icon to the right of the video screen.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Lol, yes yes there is.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Mine was Joe/Lethal, followed by the main evnt.


really, that was a great match, but i think that aries vs shelley was better


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Mine was Joe/Lethal, followed by the main evnt.


Its so hard to choose from that show. I would say either Joe/Lethal, Shelley/Aries or Gibson/Tiger(Romero). All ****+ matches right there. But then again I love Colt/Nigel too, greatest stalemate ever, so I kinda am stuck for an answer:$


----------



## Caligula

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> Its so hard to choose from that show. I would say either Joe/Lethal, Shelley/Aries or Gibson/Tiger(Romero). All ****+ matches right there. But then again I love Colt/Nigel too, greatest stalemate ever, so I kinda am stuck for an answer:$


I remember you said you loved the tag title match too.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



CaliGula said:


> I remember you said you loved the tag title match too.


Well I didn't feel like naming the entire card in the post......but yeah I do love that match up too


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I thought that tag match at Manhatten Mayhem, although a little spotty was well put together and my ROH tag match of the year for the year in question.

I thought the tag match was MOTN, followed closely by Joe / Lethal, Romero / Gibson, and Aries VS Shelly.

The main event was also hell fun.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I thought that tag match at Manhatten Mayhem, although a little spotty was well put together and my ROH tag match of the year for the year in question.
> 
> I thought the tag match was MOTN, followed closely by Joe / Lethal, Romero / Gibson, and Aries VS Shelly.
> 
> The main event was also hell fun.


I can't say it was all solid wrestling throughout, but the spottiness of it help. It there is a such thing it was a good kind of "spot fest" type action. Personally I am surprised that you would choose Whitmer/Jacobs vs Strong/Evans over Gibson/Romero, ROH World Title, etc....I thought wrong then.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Manhattan Mayhem is simply amazing,I have a hard time on deciding on what the better overall show between MM,and Better Than Our Best. I guess if I had to I would say BTOB was the better show,though both had everything you would want in a show, great Title matches,top notch wrestling,a red hot crowd,and an awesome Main Event.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Manhattan Mayhem is simply amazing,I have a hard time on deciding on what the better overall show between MM,and Better Than Our Best. I guess if I had to I would say BTOB was the better show,though both had everything you would want in a show, great Title matches,top notch wrestling,a red hot crowd,and an awesome Main Event.


If BTOB is really better than MM then I need to beg for 20 bucks on the street and pick it up. I heard it was an excellent show but I don't know if anything could top Manhatten Mayhem, can come close, but not sure if it could pass.

From the DVDs I have Manhattem Mayhem > All.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^
Maybe its just me IDK,but if some disagree with me declaring BTOB to be the better show out of the two,I know for a fact they will say that I'm not too far off, or BTOB is on par with MM. Its an excellent show its really that good,and you would most likely place it in your top three ROH DVDs.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
I thought BTOB was the most overrated show of that year.

There is a good type of spotfest, and that is one where the spots are crisp and gradually build up from start to finish. The finish obviously containing the biggest spot.

Believe it or not, that is a type of ring psychology.... all spotfest or "sprint" type matches should employ this.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I thought BTOB was the most overrated show of that year.
> 
> There is a good type of spotfest, and that is one where the spots are crisp and gradually build up from start to finish. The finish obviously containing the biggest spot.
> 
> Believe it or not, that is a type of ring psychology.... all spotfest or "sprint" type matches should employ this.


yeah true, that formula does apply for the MM match up, as when Jack gets his neck crushed by the super contra code.

I am guessing what kind of a match you are refering too is like Do Fixer vs Blood Gen huh? As Spart thinks its just a "spotty" match up we tend to think it was great action.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I thought BTOB was the most overrated show of that year.


Your not the only one Honor. Don't get me wrong everyone BTOB is a great show probably even top 10 best ROH shows ever, but best show. Sorry I just don't agree with that I liked both of the other two triple shots more than BTOB and I can think of 3 or 4 more shows I like besides them.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Your not the only one Honor. Don't get me wrong everyone BTOB is a great show probably even top 10 best ROH shows ever, but best show. Sorry I just don't agree with that I liked both of the other two triple shots more than BTOB and I can think of 3 or 4 more shows I like besides them.


Well what should be on the top of my list then??

Chicago Spectatcular Night 2
Dragon's Gate Invasion
Better Than Our Best
Supercard Of Honor


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

First of all Chicago Spectacular Night two was only decent show, I mean if you do get it don't worry its still a good show but since I know you don't have a steady flow of income coming in i'd recommend something else.

Out of the Triple show shows
Supercard of Honor - (1/2 amazing matches and a few stinkers but not enough to bring down the show)

Dragon Gate Challenge - (Blood Generation/GenNext 6 man is really fun, Joe/Daniels is good, Whitmer/Jacobs, pretty much the whole show was fun)

Better Than Our Best - (Storm/Danielson is an excellent technical match, Tag Title match is real good and the good 6 man inbetween Embassy/Yoshino & Do Fixer are the 3 best matches on the show. Cide/Cabana while a pretty good brawl that I think is overated a bit, everything is solid on the show I just don't think a lot of the matches are as hyped up as people like to make them sound)


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> First of all Chicago Spectacular Night two was only decent show, I mean if you do get it don't worry its still a good show but since I know you don't have a steady flow of income coming in i'd recommend something else.
> 
> Out of the Triple show shows
> Supercard of Honor - (1/2 amazing matches and a few stinkers but not enough to bring down the show)
> 
> Dragon Gate Challenge - (Blood Generation/GenNext 6 man is really fun, Joe/Daniels is good, Whitmer/Jacobs, pretty much the whole show was fun)
> 
> Better Than Our Best - (Storm/Danielson is an excellent technical match, Tag Title match is real good and the good 6 man inbetween Embassy/Yoshino & Do Fixer are the 3 best matches on the show. Cide/Cabana while a pretty good brawl that I think is overated a bit, everything is solid on the show I just don't think a lot of the matches are as hyped up as people like to make them sound)


So pretty much anyone of the 3 aside from CSN2 first...that will work. If I have over 20 bucks I will just get SCOH seeing how its $25 apposed to $20. And plus Do Fixer/Blood Gen & Strong/Danielson III is there as well. Thanks


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

No problem but honestly I think you'd be happy either way, niether show by any means is at all shabby I just personally prefer SCOH. Get whatever you want dude


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> No problem but honestly I think you'd be happy either way, niether show by any means is at all shabby I just personally prefer SCOH. Get whatever you want dude


Well I do want CSN2 mostly for Cide/Pearce & the Survior Series esque main event. I mean its with ROH guys instead!

But I have been wanted the other 3 shows longer, but I have to eventually make a decision, at least I now know what I narrowed it down too.

Oh great, I forgot Final Battle is out too!:cuss: Now I will have to add another to the pile.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anyone from the UK ever ordered off this site?

http://www.a-merchandise.co.uk/

If so how's the service?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Has anyone from the UK ever ordered off this site?
> 
> http://www.a-merchandise.co.uk/
> 
> If so how's the service?


i've made a coupleof orders from there and both times they arrived in a few days


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What's the postage and packaging costs, I can't seem to find the info anywhere on the site. :$


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Looking for some great 2006 shows! These are the shows I already have from 2006 or I have seen somehow-Dragon Gate Challenge, Supercard Of Honor, Better Than Our Best, Ring Of Homicide, DBD IV, Generation Now, War OF The Wire II, Time To Man Up, Fight Of The Century, Unified, Anarchy In The UK, Epic Encounter II, Gut Check, Glory By Honor V Night 1, GBH V N2, Irresistable Forces.

I heard Fourth year Anni & Weekend Of Champs N2 were very good. So which amazing shows have I missed out on from 06?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> What's the postage and packaging costs, I can't seem to find the info anywhere on the site. :$


http://santorini.globat.com/~wrestling-training.co.uk/checkoutpage.htm

all on there


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> What's the postage and packaging costs, I can't seem to find the info anywhere on the site. :$


I have just added a DVD to the basket to find out and it's £2 for one DVD.

Edit: Never mind. Platt has answered the question with more info.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks both of you.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

At tonight's show my brother and I were going to buy these shows: Unified, Death Before Dishonor IV, Glory By Honor V Night 2 and for the extra he was going to get Dethroned but now he's wondering if he should get a different show. Can anyone give any other shows that are worth buying?


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Assuming your new to ROH, based on that order, I assume you want recent stuff. Over Dethroned, I would suggest Honor Reclaims Boston, Fight of the Century, or In Your Face. Alszo, anything from the Milestone Series. I will also tell you I was not a big of a fan of the show as most others, so there will probably be dissenting opinions.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> Assuming your new to ROH, based on that order, I assume you want recent stuff. Over Dethroned, I would suggest Honor Reclaims Boston, Fight of the Century, or In Your Face. Alszo, anything from the Milestone Series. I will also tell you I was not a big of a fan of the show as most others, so there will probably be dissenting opinions.


Actually I'm not new to ROH...I'm buying recent shows to get updated with ROH since the last ROH show I bought and was at was in July. So i'm looking for some recent shows.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ Get Final Battle 2006


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Rewatched Final Battle 06 last night and it's just as great on DVD as it was live. The Dragon Gate rules and the ROH tag title match are both must see matches, both around the **** range IMO. Not to mention the great celebration for Cide which came across great on TV.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> I heard Fourth year Anni & Weekend Of Champs N2 were very good. So which amazing shows have I missed out on from 06?


4th Anniversary Show is one of the most overlooked shows of 2006, Tag Titles Match is great, Rave/Danielson is great its just a pretty damn good card all around aside from the 4CS and Joe/Lethal left a lot to be desired (Lethal just didn't seem to into the match). Weekend of Champions Night 2 was one of the better shows of all of last year, only Unified, GBH V Night 2 and the Triple show were better shows IMO, aside from the 6 man being your usual spot fest like you's expect and a so-so opener every other match was very enjoyable.

I'd highly recommend both shows.

GenerationNeXt - i'd go with either Anarchy in the UK, Honor Reclaims Boston or FB 2006 over Dethroned easily, I just didn't get into that show at all.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> Rewatched Final Battle 06 last night and it's just as great on DVD as it was live. The Dragon Gate rules and the ROH tag title match are both must see matches, both around the **** range IMO. Not to mention the great celebration for Cide which came across great on TV.


The tag titles weren't defended - do you mean Briscoes/KOW? lol


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> The tag titles weren't defended - do you mean Briscoes/KOW? lol


I think he meant the the World Title match Maybe.


----------



## WholeDamShow

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The 1/4/07 Tokyo Dome Show is now out at PuroDVD Source and it recommend it to all.

http://purodvdsource.com/index.php?a...b105db2138fb33

It features all the big names from NJPW & AJPW and is a must watch show.

Nagata/Suzuki is a great match and easily MOTY thus far, Nakamura/Kawada is a very good match as is Tanahashi/Kea and the Main Event is also fun.

A must own show for only $8.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> I think he meant the the World Title match Maybe.


But he said in a sperate sentence about the world title emotion etc, so I think it wasn't that.

Well The Briscoes and the KOW are definately the kind of teams that should be fighting for the tag titles, so I think he thought it was a tag title match because it was so good.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



WholeDamShow420 said:


> The 1/4/07 Tokyo Dome Show is now out at PuroDVD Source and it recommend it to all.
> 
> http://purodvdsource.com/index.php?a...b105db2138fb33
> 
> It features all the big names from NJPW & AJPW and is a must watch show.
> 
> Nagata/Suzuki is a great match and easily MOTY thus far, Nakamura/Kawada is a very good match as is Tanahashi/Kea and the Main Event is also fun.
> 
> A must own show for only $8.


Good to hear I just ordered that show the other day from IPV. Looks good on paper and I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was just wondering who is doing commentary in the new DVDs with Prazak, please tell me it's Lenny... please.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



that's cool said:


> I was just wondering who is doing commentary in the new DVDs with Prazak, please tell me it's Lenny... please.


Yes, Lenny is back on International Challenge and Final Battle 2006 DVDs (at least, that's what I'm told).


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ That's great news. Loving the new banner and avatar too!


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks. I suck at Photoshop, but even basic stuff can look badass


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Glad Lenny is back, Prazak & Lenny are probably the best combo when it comes to announcing. Gabe freaking out can be embarrasing to listen to when something major is going on like the Homicide/Joe fireball incident. :no:


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ I hate him CONSTANTLY putting over the wrestlers. 

I recently watched AmDrag vs Spanky from the BOASJ, and it was Gabe and Mark Nulty (I think) on commentary. I can honestly say it was the worst commentary I've ever heard. Worse than TNA's. They spent the whole match (literally, the whole match) putting over the wrestlers and the tournament. Gabe even went so far to say, "Wow, this is going the be the BEST tournament ever!" - WTF?!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

LOL, yeah I just remembered that.

I think I'm the only person who really liked BOTSJT show


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Glad Lenny is back, Prazak & Lenny are probably the best combo when it comes to announcing. Gabe freaking out can be embarrasing to listen to when something major is going on like the Homicide/Joe fireball incident. :no:


Good to hear, I grew fond of Lenny & Prazak's commentary together. They make a good team, better than the other guy that took the place for Lenny recently.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can I please get some thoughts on the following DVDS? I'm getting Final Battle 2006,International Challenge,and Dragon Gate Challenge,I'm trying to decide on my free Item out of the following

Death Before DishonorIV-A show that intrests me because I haven't seen too much from the ROH/CZW feud,I love Cage Of Death matches but I get the feeling that this event is not a great all around show.

Weekend Of Champions Night Two-I hear great things about this show but I continue to pass up on it for other 2006 shows.

Steel Cage Warfare-I seen the ME and I loved it,I hear the undercard isn't bad at all.

Generation Now-Looks very good on paper.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Can I please get some thoughts on the following DVDS? I'm getting Final Battle 2006,International Challenge,and Dragon Gate Challenge,I'm trying to decide on my free Item out of the following
> 
> Death Before DishonorIV-A show that intrests me because I haven't seen too much from the ROH/CZW feud,I love Cage Of Death matches but I get the feeling that this event is not a great all around show.
> 
> Weekend Of Champions Night Two-I hear great things about this show but I continue to pass up on it for other 2006 shows.
> 
> Steel Cage Warfare-I seen the ME and I loved it,I hear the undercard isn't bad at all.
> 
> Generation Now-Looks very good on paper.


I haven't seen FB 2006 yet or International Challenge

Weekend of Champs Night 2 was an awesome show, very solid and almost all a fun matches. Generation Now is pretty much the same deal, both are two of the most solid shows of last year I'd recommend them both.

If you've seen the Steel Cage Warfare match then you've seen pretty much everything you need to see on that show (AmDrag vs Romero, and Joe/Lethal was pretty good too) the undercard was a bit meh and Homicide getting hurt in the 1st 3 minutes of the match didn't help his match. Personally I think you could pass on this since you've seen the Main Event.

Death Before Dishonor IV has the ultra-fun Cage of Death, a pretty good Pure title match and a good tag team bout between the Briscoes and Irish Airborne. Not the best show of the year but still it would be worth the buy.

Personally I'd recommend
Dragon Gate Challenge
Weekend of Champions Night 2
Death Before Dishonor IV
(and for your freebee)
Generation Now or (but haven't actually seen this yet) Final Battle is supposed to be good this year.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Can I please get some thoughts on the following DVDS? I'm getting Final Battle 2006,International Challenge,and Dragon Gate Challenge,I'm trying to decide on my free Item out of the following
> 
> Death Before DishonorIV-A show that intrests me because I haven't seen too much from the ROH/CZW feud,I love Cage Of Death matches but I get the feeling that this event is not a great all around show.
> 
> Weekend Of Champions Night Two-I hear great things about this show but I continue to pass up on it for other 2006 shows.
> 
> Steel Cage Warfare-I seen the ME and I loved it,I hear the undercard isn't bad at all.
> 
> Generation Now-Looks very good on paper.


I would get DBD lV, it has the cage of death, briscoes vs Irish Airborne, Nigel vs Strong and aj vs davey...pretty solid show IMO


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Death Before Dishonor IV, DEFINITELY! After re-watching the cage match about 10 times, I gave it the full *****, and I will defend that opinion to the death. The rest of the card is solid as well, definitely a must have show.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> I haven't seen FB 2006 yet or International Challenge
> 
> Weekend of Champs Night 2 was an awesome show, very solid and almost all a fun matches. Generation Now is pretty much the same deal, both are two of the most solid shows of last year I'd recommend them both.
> 
> If you've seen the Steel Cage Warfare match then you've seen pretty much everything you need to see on that show (AmDrag vs Romero, and Joe/Lethal was pretty good too) the undercard was a bit meh and Homicide getting hurt in the 1st 3 minutes of the match didn't help his match. Personally I think you could pass on this since you've seen the Main Event.
> 
> Death Before Dishonor IV has the ultra-fun Cage of Death, a pretty good Pure title match and a good tag team bout between the Briscoes and Irish Airborne. Not the best show of the year but still it would be worth the buy.
> 
> Personally I'd recommend
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Weekend of Champions Night 2
> Death Before Dishonor IV
> (and for your freebee)
> Generation Now or (but haven't actually seen this yet) Final Battle is supposed to be good this year.



Well I wanted to get the latest ROH shows so Final Battle,and Internationla challenge are the two I was definantly ordering.I already have Supercard Of Honor,and BTOB and I remember you saying I better get DGC also. 

DBDIV,WOCN2,Generation Now,and Steel Cage Warfare I couldn't decide on as my free item,if that makes it eaiser for you to understand. I'm gonna pass on Steel Cage warfare for now so that leaves the other three on what I'm gonna decide on. 

So out of Weekend of Champions,Death Before DishonorIV,and Generation Now which would be the best order?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I didn't think to Cage of Death was ***** (more like **** - ****1/4) but it is so fun it would be worth getting the show for. I thought Davey/Styles was really dissipointing though.

Out of DBD IV, GenNow or WOC: N2 I'd say Weekend of Champions. 
I've heard several negative things about International Challenge but I can't really comment cause I haven't seen it, doesn't really interest me anyways.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks LAX,and Future Star,I'll definantly order DBDIV now.

McQueen you say you have heard negative things about International Challenge ey,I though it looked good on paper but now I don't know if I want to get it lol.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey, that's what I've heard doesn't make it true. As I said I personally haven't seen it so I really can't comment an the same goes with Final Battle 2006 for me.

IC just never really wasn't a show I was interested in at all in the first place and I know for a fact several of the shows you asked about are solid or good buys. Up to your discretion man but if you do get IC let us know how it is.


----------



## SteveOnly

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i found ROH Glory By Honor 4 to be really good.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Hey, that's what I've heard doesn't make it true. As I said I personally haven't seen it so I really can't comment an the same goes with Final Battle 2006 for me.
> 
> IC just never really wasn't a show I was interested in at all in the first place and I know for a fact several of the shows you asked about are solid or good buys. Up to your discretion man but if you do get IC let us know how it is.


Yeah,I still might get it for Sydal/Daniels VS Cima&Shingo,Richards/Strong,Briscoes/KOW etc

I'm looking at Gutcheck and it looks like it would be a badass show did it deliver?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was at Epic Encounter II and I almost made the trip to go see Gut Check live the next day but I didn't and I never really ended up getting the show either so I couldn't tell you. Heard it was alright though.


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What are some of the best DVD's to buy for someone who wants to get into Chikara. 

What are some of your suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> The tag titles weren't defended - do you mean Briscoes/KOW? lol


I meant Cide/Dragon's match my bad.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i have a question. Everyone has recomended not just me, but ive seen alot of recomendations to ring of homicide.

Ring of Homicide- Edison, NJ 5/13/06
1. Colt Cabana vs. Kikitaro **
2. Homicide & Ricky Reyes vs. Dunn & Marcos **
3. Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Yang **1/4
4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal (Pure Title Match) **3/4
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious (ROH World Title Match) ***1/4
6. Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal ***
7. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ***
8. Samoa Joe/Homicide vs. Necro Butcher ***3/4

I got that from the roh boards. The card looks solid, but the star ratings are less than average. Normally a show has a **** match or 2 or 3 ***1/2-***3/4. So my question is why is this a "must have"?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'd rate Delirious/Danielson a full ****, and up the Tag titles and Sydal/Daniels a bit but its just a fun show all around. I don't personally think it's a "Must Have" show but it is a great buy.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i know the guy who wrote that has strict ratings, but the show doesnt look good from the ratings


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> I meant Cide/Dragon's match my bad.


I knew it:agree:



> Ring of Homicide- Edison, NJ 5/13/06
> 1. Colt Cabana vs. Kikitaro **
> 2. Homicide & Ricky Reyes vs. Dunn & Marcos **
> 3. Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Yang **1/4
> 4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal (Pure Title Match) **3/4
> 5. Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious (ROH World Title Match) ***1/4
> 6. Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal ***
> 7. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ***
> 8. Samoa Joe/Homicide vs. Necro Butcher ***3/4
> 
> I got that from the roh boards. The card looks solid, but the star ratings are less than average. Normally a show has a **** match or 2 or 3 ***1/2-***3/4. So my question is why is this a "must have"?


It was a very solid show no doubt, I'd say get it over not getting it, the Necro/Cide match is fun and wild. I say that the Nigel/Lethal match was *** & the ROH World Title match was ****, same with Necro/Cide. Other than that the ratings are pretty much the same as mine.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Whoever gives Nigel/Lethal a number that low needs medication. He was also strict on the tag title match. As for Danielson/Delirious, I'd give it ****1/4 or ****1/2 to be honest, mainly because it's the best damn underdog match I've ever seen in my life and it was done perfectly.

I think RoH is an awesome buy, because it showcases every different wrestling style in ROH and does it well. Technical, comedy, tag team, brawl, cruiserweight...everything.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ring of Homicide- Edison, NJ 5/13/06
1. Colt Cabana vs. Kikitaro **
2. Homicide & Ricky Reyes vs. Dunn & Marcos **
3. Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Yang **1/2
4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal (Pure Title Match) ***
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious (ROH World Title Match)****
6. Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal ***
7. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ***
8. Samoa Joe/Homicide vs. Necro Butcher ****

Two 4 star matches mixed in with some other average match stuff.Top 3 matches on the show-Delirious vs AD, Necro vs 187 & Lethal vs Nigel. I didn't really like Sydal vs Daniels and the tag team title match at all. but they made up for it at later shows during the year.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Claymore said:


> What are some of the best DVD's to buy for someone who wants to get into Chikara.
> 
> What are some of your suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance is a great show to start with, with 3 matches at ***3/4+. It's fairly recent too.

If you want something really recent I say pick up Brick, it has a fantastic main event (****) and a really fun undercard.

King of Trios is happening right now and that loooks good, wait for some other opinions first though.

If you wanna see a really good match, I say get Aniversario Epsilon (you can find my review on page 1 or 2 in this section), the main event is worth the price tag alone.

Another really good show is Tag World Grand Prix 2006 Night 1 (again, you can find my review near), every match (bar 2) is ***(+), and it has an amaxzing ****1/4 star match between 4 insane Japanese guys .

Hope that helps.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The guy on the ROH boards rating are too low admitedly, but that's how he always rates things. To him it could well be one of the best sows of 2006.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Takeshi Moishima is champ because he's a beast, an animal, the first true heavyweight champ since 2004, can raise the prestige through Japanese defenses, will add intrigue and suspense to every defense, can have great, FRESH matches with everyone on the roster, will draw on DVD because people have never seen him and live because people want to see the eventual switch, and because he drops people on their head. ya, there are some damn good reasons.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ did you mean to post that in this thread


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Next Order Lineup So Far

Fifth Year Festival Night 1
Fifth Year Festival Night 2

Last Order Lineup(OFFICIALLY ordered yesterday)
Final Battle 2006
Manhattan Mayhem
Chicago Spectacular Night 2
Honor Reclaims Boston


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howiroll said:


> Two 4 star matches mixed in with some other average match stuff.Top 3 matches on the show-Delirious vs AD, Necro vs 187 & Lethal vs Nigel. I didn't really like Sydal vs Daniels and the tag team title match at all. but they made up for it at later shows during the year.


I found myself disapointed with the tag title match, it was solid, good wrestling but I don't know. And after watching Unified it makes that match look pretty weak IMO. Might be my least fav match of the night, just was't into it.


----------



## BMH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Next Order Lineup So Far
> 
> Fifth Year Festival Night 1
> Fifth Year Festival Night 2
> 
> Last Order Lineup(OFFICIALLY ordered yesterday)
> Final Battle 2006
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Chicago Spectacular Night 2
> Honor Reclaims Boston


HRB was an ok show with a great main event.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*IWA-MS No Blood, No Guts, No Glory 2002*
1. Brad Bradley vs. Mark Gotticker - **
2. Adam Gooch vs. Jayden Draigo - **
3. Chris Hero vs. Matt Murphy - ***
4. 2 Tuff Tony vs. Corporal Robinson - **1/2
5. Tracy Smothers vs. JC Ice - **1/2
6. Ian Rotten vs. Dysfunction - **1/2
7. Lacey vs. Rain - *3/4
8. Ace Steel vs. Tarek the Great - ***1/2
9. "Beautiful" Bobby Eaton & Mark Wolf w/ Francine vs. Mean & Hard - **1/2
10. Necro Butcher vs. Mad Man Pondo - 200 Light Tube Death Match - **1/2

Overall show rating - **1/2


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^ Wow, I heard great things about that show. I guess I'll pass on that one. I really want the 2nd Anniversary show, though. I'm glad smartmark is releasing older IWA shows.


----------



## Rated R Poster

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just wandering is there any other way to watch ROH matches without buying the DVDs? Anyplace to download the events or anything?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

There are a few low card matches available on www.ROHVideos.com but check the multi media forums here and you might find some ROH matches.


----------



## akki20

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

THNKS dude


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*MXPW - Lords of the Ring*

Black Market vs Heartbreak Express w/So Cal Val - **
The Naturals vs Modern Day Theory w/Amy Vidale - ** 1/4
The S.A.T vs Trent Acid & Chaysn Rance - ***
The Briscoes vs Low Ki & Homicide - *** 1/2
Black Market vs The Naturals - ** 1/2
The S.A.T vs The Briscoes - *** 
Khagas vs Kenny King - ** 1/4
MXPW Heavyweight Title Match
Chaz aka Headbanger Mosh(C) vs The Warlord!!!! - * 1/4
Tournament Final - * 1/4 (it was a really short match)

Overall Show Rating - ** 1/2
Couple of decent Tag Matches on here and Kenny King looked a bit impressive for a newcomer, but overall the show was nothing special which is fine concidering I got it for a cheap $5 a while back.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> ^^^^ Wow, I heard great things about that show. I guess I'll pass on that one. I really want the 2nd Anniversary show, though. I'm glad smartmark is releasing older IWA shows.


The House of Hardcore 2002 show? If so, I have that show too and should be watching/reviewing in the next day or so.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> The House of Hardcore 2002 show? If so, I have that show too and should be watching/reviewing in the next day or so.


Yeah thats the one. I'm looking forward to the review. The Punk/Hero match is supposed to be amazing.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok people from the UK who have ordered IVPVideos, what's the shipping/postage and packaging price as I can't find it and how long does it usually take for the stuff to arrive? 

Many thanks.


----------



## DDMac

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anybody got a review of Final Battle 2006?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Ok people from the UK who have ordered IVPVideos, what's the shipping/postage and packaging price as I can't find it and how long does it usually take for the stuff to arrive?
> 
> Many thanks.



Can't remember the postage costs off the top of my head but it took around 2 weeks for my order to arrive but this was at christmas time so there was several bank holidays during those 2 weeks so i would expect an order at any other time to come quicker


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for the help man. 

This looks like a quality show, is it worth buying?

http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=16399&category=301


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DDMac said:


> Anybody got a review of Final Battle 2006?


(I watched this show live and on DVD my ratings went up for the KOW/Briscoe match)

*Final Battle 2006 Ratings*

Four Corner Survival - ***
Nigel/Jimmy Rave - ***3/4
Pearce/Reyes - **
Jacobs & Albright/Whitmer & Cabana - ***
Kings of Wrestling/Briscoes - ****1/4
Dragon Gate Rules - **** 
Homicide/Danielson - ****1/2


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Yeah thats the one. I'm looking forward to the review. The Punk/Hero match is supposed to be amazing.



That match is worth the price of the dvd alone


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Ok people from the UK who have ordered IVPVideos, what's the shipping/postage and packaging price as I can't find it and how long does it usually take for the stuff to arrive?
> 
> Many thanks.


If you're really unlucky like me then about a month :cuss:


----------



## Rated R Poster

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Would the best of Jack Evans be a good buy Im gonna do that buy 3 get a 4th free.

I was thinking.
Best of Punk vol. 3
Best of Christopher Daniels
Best of the Rotwiellers.

Am i making any bad choices?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Best Of Jack Evans is a good buy to see his early work. If you're not a big Evans fan, don't get it, but if you love'em, then it's definitely a must-buy. Best Of Punk Vol 3 is awesome, as it Best Of Christopher Daniels. Best Of Rottweilers is really good if you don't mind slower matches, as most matches on there start at a slower pace, while few are hard hitting brawls.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey Spart you seem like you know abit about CZW maybe you can help me out.

Ive never ordered a CZW show but figured I would give them a go as Im upto date with ROH and I wana see more from the likes of Chris Hero, Claudio and Kingston mainly. Im thinking of getting 3 to 4 shows but am not sure what are must haves. So far Im thinking of getting these 3:

Cage of Death 8
When 2 Worlds Collide
Best of the Best 5 or 4 (heard there both good)

Are any of these must have? And what would you add for a fourth show? Recomend more then one if you feel theres something better then what I got.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> This looks like a quality show, is it worth buying?
> 
> http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=16399&category=301


Desperate bump.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
RM i venture to say nobody has seen it yet, although i will say i wont be buying this one of IVP. THe only match that really interests me is Akiyama VS Go. Morishima VS Misawa does nothing for me either.

On a related note, Ill have ratings up soon for the 12-10-06 NOAH show and the NOAH Departure 2004 show once i finish the departure show. i can say that 12-10-06 is a one match show, but Misawa VS Marafuji in Misawa's last big title shot is well worth the price of the dvd.

By the way, does anyone know when Kobashi will be back in the ring?


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> Thanks for the help man.
> 
> This looks like a quality show, is it worth buying?
> 
> http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=16399&category=301


I've watched most of the show. Briscoes vs Marvzuki is insane and extremely fun, some of the moves and counter to the moves are unbelievable and things that I have never seen before. The basic psychology is pretty good too, I'd give it over 4 stars. 

Takeshi Rikioh, Naomichi Marufuji & KENTA vs. Yoshihiro Takayama, Minoru Suzuki & SUWA, is such a fun match, and the finish is just completely excellent considering it's SUWA's last match for the company.

Akiyama vs Go, is a decent, compact match, very similar to many of Go's matches against guys who are clearly higher in the pecking over than him. The McGuiness/Williams tag is also a good crisp match with nothing worng with it.

Overall I think it is a pretty good show, that is just let down by a pretty poor main event, due to Misawa being concussed halfway through it.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have no CZW Shows, I'm wondering what are the best shows from them?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> I have no CZW Shows, I'm wondering what are the best shows from them?


Cage Of Death 8, Cage Of Death 6, Night Of Infamy 4, When 2 Worlds Collide, Violent By Design, Best Of The Best 2, and that's in no particular order. I'd say COD8 and NOI4 are the best.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> I have no CZW Shows, I'm wondering what are the best shows from them?


Don't mean to be offensive here, but you shouldn't really get into CZW. Pretty much all of the homegrown talent -only the ones that work CZW - eg. Tha Arsenal - they suck as wrestlers. CZW shows are usually fun and easy to get into, but the booking etc. can be really stupid at times and the match quality isn't very high.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

To Honor, I have heard to expect Kobashi back in late April early May, but its all subjective and pretty much speculation. Just got a bunch of shit in today, what should I watch first?

CZW Best of the Best 6
CZW Strictly CZW
CZW A Prelude to Violence
CZW Down with the Sickness 2
ROH Main Event Spectacles
ROH Generation Next
NOAH 1/22/2006
NOAH 10/29/2006
Toryumon Wrestlejam
Best of Takeshi Morishima

Here's the situation. I'm new to CZW, pretty much just DL'ed world title matches prior to now. Figure I'll start with Hero's reign and move on from there. I try and keep recent with ROH, and since I became a fan in 2005, those were two classic shows that I just missed out on. I download NOAH shows, but I'm a bit of a quality freak so I upgraded on those. I have only seen the main matches from them. Dragon Gate I'm pretty much 100% new to. As for the Morishima comp, I've seen everything but a six-man and I think one other, and I'll pay $3 to see those. What should I peep first?


----------



## Rated R Poster

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yea Im getting the Rotweillers one because I am a Low Ki and Homicide fan. And instead of buying Bets of Homicide i figured Id ratehr get this. And yea i knew Daniels would be good hes one of my favorites. And im gettin that Punk because it has like 3 Somoa Joe vs Punk matches and I hear they are classic. Also I am a big fan of Jack Evans right now. I know hes not the best wrestler. Maybe Ill grow outta his style but I cant help but download him every chance I get. Thanks for the advice though Spartanlax. Repped.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Watch the Toryumon Wrestlejam, awesome stuff from Aries & Strong, both in tags and in singles. Although, sorry to say but those CZW shows are pretty poor compared to others, aside from DWTS2 which has an insane title match and is my pick for CZW MOTY (but I haven't seen Kingston/Necro yet).


> Don't mean to be offensive here, but you shouldn't really get into CZW. Pretty much all of the homegrown talent -only the ones that work CZW - eg. Tha Arsenal - they suck as wrestlers. CZW shows are usually fun and easy to get into, but the booking etc. can be really stupid at times and the match quality isn't very high.


Don't mean to be offensive, but really, how much of CZW has you seen? First off as far as homegrown talent goes, you're right in saying MOST of them aren't talented wrestlers, but a few of them are, and The Arsenal was not trained by CZW. Booking is whacked but it doesn't take away from the matches, and certain shows do have high match quality. I mean, NOI4, COD6, COD8, VBD, BOTB2, BOTB5, W2WC, etc, have some pretty awesome matches, and as you said they're fun to get into. So, please explain to me why someone shouldn't get into CZW when they're really fun shows to watch and put on some great matches when they need to?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

watts63 New Year, New Opportunities is a great show. Deserves a look.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was just about to order NYNO, sounds like a real good show, especially Necro/Klein. Gonna order that, along with some CZW & IWA:MS shows, followed by Best Of Morishima and the Marafuji/Misawa NOAH show.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Watch the Toryumon Wrestlejam, awesome stuff from Aries & Strong, both in tags and in singles. Although, sorry to say but those CZW shows are pretty poor compared to others, aside from DWTS2 which has an insane title match and is my pick for CZW MOTY (but I haven't seen Kingston/Necro yet).


Cool, I'll watch it tonite when I get home and will have some opinions up tommorow. As for the CZW stuff, I ordered it based on getting into CZW full time, and wanting to start with Hero as champ. BOTB6 seemed to have a great line up (GenNext, Daniels, B-Boy, and other great outsiders0, And Hero vs. Claudio, Necro, and Kingston sounded great. I'm not very much into star ratings as you guys, but as a heads up I saw and loved Necro vs. Kingston, and would definatly go about ****.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm going to pick up 4 shows from smartmark.

IWA MS Simply The Best 5
IWA MS 2004 Revolution Strong Style Tournament
IWA MS House of Hardcore- 2nd Anniversary
CZW Night of Infamy 4

Here are other ones that I want. Should I substitute any of these with the above four.

Cage of Death 8
New Year, New Opportunities
Something To Prove
Best of the Best 2 or 5
High Stakes 2: Night Show
or any of the new IWA shows.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

You can replace the Strong Style Tournament with COD 8, NYNO, or Hurt 2007 (if you dont already have).


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'd actually keep the Strong Style Tournament, due to the hilarious comedy match I finally watched, along with a bunch of the singles matches like Dragon/Cannon and Aries/Joe that are just great. But really, somehow, you must order COD8, definitely CZW's best show for 2006.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hmmm. This is hard. Did you ever finish up the House of Hardcore show, Mystery? 

I really want to keep Simply The Best and Strong Style Tourny. Lax, would you pick NOI 4 or COD 8. Its pretty much between those two.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Hmmm. This is hard. Did you ever finish up the House of Hardcore show, Mystery?
> 
> I really want to keep Simply The Best and Strong Style Tourny. Lax, would you pick NOI 4 or COD 8. Its pretty much between those two.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.


I'm watching it right now. If you can wait to make your order until tomorrow I'll have it done by then.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> I'm watching it right now. If you can wait to make your order until tomorrow I'll have it done by then.


Yeah I can wait. Thanks man.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have anyone saw PWG Tango & Cash Invitional AKA PWG Tag Team Title Tournament?

Teams Like:

The Dragons (American & Super Dragon)
Strong Style Thugs (Homicide & B-Boy)
Chris Hero & CM Punk
Samoa Joe & Puma
The Havana Pitbulls (Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero)
Christopher Daniels & The Messiah
Chris Bosh & Quicksilver
Thomaseli Brothers (Sal & Vito)

Makes me interested in it.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Hmmm. This is hard. Did you ever finish up the House of Hardcore show, Mystery?
> 
> I really want to keep Simply The Best and Strong Style Tourny. Lax, would you pick NOI 4 or COD 8. Its pretty much between those two.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.


Damn, now that's a hard choice. I think I'd go with NOI4, edging out COD8 by just a hair.

And Watts, if that's the tournament I'm thinking of, it's nothing special, and a few of the guys are really hung over. Unless of course PWG has had 2 different tag tournaments, but I don't think so.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Watts63 said:


> I have anyone saw PWG Tango & Cash Invitional AKA PWG Tag Team Title Tournament?
> 
> Teams Like:
> 
> The Dragons (American & Super Dragon)
> Strong Style Thugs (Homicide & B-Boy)
> Chris Hero & CM Punk
> Samoa Joe & Puma
> The Havana Pitbulls (Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero)
> Christopher Daniels & The Messiah
> Chris Bosh & Quicksilver
> Thomaseli Brothers (Sal & Vito)
> 
> Makes me interested in it.


Well maybe spart didn't like it but I did. I thought it was a fun tourny, two nights with some good matches. Its up to you, but since you like PWG quite a bit I say you would like it.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I there any other internet wrestling stores that sells indy shows besides:

rf video
smart mark video
highspots
roh wrestling

EDIT: My last ROH order didn't go through again! For now on, I'm never ordering from rohwrestling.com ever again. I'm only ordering ROH shows at ebay & highspots.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

TORYUMON WRESTLEJAM

Alright, I'm new to DG so I'm not very up on factions/storylines. Also, all ratings are subjective, because I realised that keeping star ratings during a match just hurts the enjoyment, so I'm basing the ratings on what I remember. If I feel a rating isn't necessary, I won't give it.

CIMA, Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs. B-Boy, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi - Great stuff. Not to the level of the Mania tags were all farmiliar with, but this was a shorter, tighter match with crazy nearfalls as well. B-Boy works when he can just jump in and do power shit, and Jack is perfect in this environment. Great match. ***3/4

Jack Evans vs. Genki Horiguchi vs. Akira Tozawa - This is a ladder match, and it is what it is. Clipped to 6 minutes from 9, but still pretty good. Great finish. ***

Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong - This is why you buy the tape. For the ROH Tag Team Championship, and almost as good as the 4/1 match. Crazy stuff all around, with everyone working to their advantagees to produce a classic. Clipped to about 15 minutes from 19. ****, at least, maybe ****1/4.

Roderick Strong vs. Masaaki Mochizuki/Austin Aries vs. Susumu Yokosuka - I'm rating these together because, well, I can. They were very similar. Semblences of psychology, but its still a DG match so its forgotten in terms of spots. But thats not that important, cause its what you expect. Two very good juniors matches. ***1/2 for each, I think I preferred Roderick/Mochizuki.

MAGU-yan, The Turboman & Turbo-yan vs. Gamma & Naoki Tanisak - Fairly funny comedy match, but something's lost in the translation. Great stuff from CIMA afterwards.

Roderick Strong & Matt Sydal vs. CIMA & Don Fujii vs. Ryo Saito & Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino & Jimmy Rave - This is the grand finale on the tour, and they focus more on entertainment than having a great match. I have no beef with that. Not a comedy match persay, but very funny none the less. the 7 man Stronghold is great.Jimmy Rave even gets TP'd in japan, the poor bastard. A "Fuck You Jimmy" chant even breaks out. Definatly a fun match to watch.

I also feel the need to mention Chris Bosh threatening Strong at the beggining, letting him know that "I'll bite your dick off". That man is gold. This tape is gold, too, YOU NEED IT. $3 at IVP, go BUY NOW!


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah, that tape is so entertaining. Dragon Gate is becoming one of my favorite promotions due to how awesome their matches are to watch, and a lot of them end up surprisingly great. After watching this tape, along with Best Of Jack Evans (which is another MUST HAVE), I became a huge Dragon Gate fan, and definitely want more!


----------



## hulkamania

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

just baught the *Ring Of Homocide* its a good even and currently i am thinking of buying :

*In Your Face*
*Generation Now*

What are theese two dvd's like.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

In Your Face and Generation Now are decent, but there's tons better out there that you should get. What ROH DVDs do you own, so we can narrow down which you should get?


----------



## hulkamania

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> In Your Face and Generation Now are decent, but there's tons better out there that you should get. What ROH DVDs do you own, so we can narrow down which you should get?


I have Black Friday Fallout and Ring Of Homocide, which ones whould you recommend that are better than In your Face and Generation Now.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hulkamania said:


> I have Black Friday Fallout and Ring Of Homocide, which ones whould you recommend that are better than In your Face and Generation Now.


Get the following DVDs, in this order:

Manhattan Mayhem
Better Than Our Best
Dragon Gate Challenge
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Final Battle 2006

Those are easily some of the best shows in ROH history, and much better than the other two you mentioned.


----------



## hulkamania

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Get the following DVDs, in this order:
> 
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Better Than Our Best
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Glory By Honor V Night 2
> Final Battle 2006
> 
> Those are easily some of the best shows in ROH history, and much better than the other two you mentioned.


Thanks What are your Rating's on Ring Of Homocide And Black Friday Fallout


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Homicide

Sorry.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> I also feel the need to mention Chris Bosh threatening Strong at the beggining, letting him know that "I'll bite your dick off". That man is gold. This tape is gold, too, YOU NEED IT. $3 at IVP, go BUY NOW!


LMAO. I was waiting for some Chris Bosh/Dragon Gate matches & I guess they are finally here.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hulkamania said:


> Thanks What are your Rating's on Ring Of Homocide And Black Friday Fallout


I personally feel that Ring Of Homicide is an awesome, must-have show, and has a mixture of every kind of match style ROH has to offer.

Cabana vs Kikitaro- ** (great comedy match)
Rave vs Yang- **1/4
Rottweilers vs Ring Crew Express- **
McGuinness vs Lethal- ***1/2
Danielson vs Delirious- ****1/2 (I personally loved it)
Daniels vs Sydal- ***1/4
Straries vs Briscoes- ***1/2
Samoa Joe vs Necro Butcher- ***3/4

Haven't seen BFF, but I hear it's only decent.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> LMAO. I was waiting for some Chris Bosh/Dragon Gate matches & I guess they are finally here.


He didn't wrestle on that show, but that tour was in July, so if any of his matches are going to be released, they aleady have been. Search around IVP.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*IWA-MS House of Hardcore 2 Year Anniversary Show*
1. Dysfunction vs. Brad Bradley - *3/4
2. Adrian Serrano vs. Cash Flo - *3/4
3. Colt Cabana vs. "Ice Pick" Vic Capri - ***
4. Mean & Hard vs. Todd Morton & Mitch Ryder - 2 out of 3 falls - **3/4
5. Ace Steel vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***1/2
6. Bad Breed (Ian & Axl Rotten) vs. Bull Pain & "Rugby Thug" Trent Baker - I Quit Match - **1/2
7. CM Punk vs. Chris Hero - Tables and Ladders Match - ****1/2
8. Mad Man Pondo vs. Corporal Robinson vs. Necro Butcher - Fans Bring the Weapons - **1/2

Overall show rating - *** - ***1/4


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Mystery how long did the Punk Hero match last.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> Mystery how long did the Punk Hero match last.


About an hour.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> Mystery how long did the Punk Hero match last.


including entrances 53 minutes

EDIT: too slow


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How would you rank it in there triolgy


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> How would you rank it in there triolgy


They actually had more than 3 matches in IWA-MS. I think they had 5 total. Plus, two matches outside of IWA-MS. I loved the match. Just great story telling and definately one of their best matches.

EDIT: Here are the list of the Punk/Hero matches that I know of.

-IWA-MS Simply The Best 2
-IWA-MS House of Hardcore 2 Year Anniversary Show
-IWA-MS When Hero Met Punk
-IWA-MS One More Time
-IWA-MS 59:04
-WXW When Hero Met Punk
-IWC Summer Sizzler


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ They also had a match at IWC Super Indy Tournament 1



.Emo said:


> How would you rank it in there triolgy


Its my favorite of all the Hero/Punk matches i've seen


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How would you guys rate Motor City Madness. I was there so mines a little bias


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> How would you guys rate Motor City Madness. I was there so mines a little bias


Not worth owning. The main event is fun and Aries/Danielson is really good, but you can see a better Aries/Danielson match on a more rounded card (like Nowhere To Run), so really there's nothing to buy MCM for unless you're absolutely dying to see the main event and can't download it anywhere.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> *IWA-MS House of Hardcore 2 Year Anniversary Show*
> 1. Dysfunction vs. Brad Bradley - *3/4
> 2. Adrian Serrano vs. Cash Flo - *3/4
> 3. Colt Cabana vs. "Ice Pick" Vic Capri - ***
> 4. Mean & Hard vs. Todd Morton & Mitch Ryder - 2 out of 3 falls - **3/4
> 5. Ace Steel vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***1/2
> 6. Bad Breed (Ian & Axl Rotten) vs. Bull Pain & "Rugby Thug" Trent Baker - I Quit Match - **1/2
> 7. CM Punk vs. Chris Hero - Tables and Ladders Match - ****1/2
> 8. Mad Man Pondo vs. Corporal Robinson vs. Necro Butcher - Fans Bring the Weapons - **1/2
> 
> Overall show rating - *** - ***1/4


Thanks for this. I'll probably pick it up for the Punk/Hero match.

So after viewing, what do you think I should get. This, COD8, Hurt 2007, or NYNO.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Thanks for this. I'll probably pick it up for the Punk/Hero match.
> 
> So after viewing, what do you think I should get. This, COD8, Hurt 2007, or NYNO.


Yeah, that looks like a really good order. Should have tons of fun watching.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've been seeing lots of praise for IWA-MS, I've only really seen a handful of matches from the promotion, so a list of the best 10 shows would be rather nice if anyone would be so kind.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> I've been seeing lots of praise for IWA-MS, I've only really seen a handful of matches from the promotion, so a list of the best 10 shows would be rather nice if anyone would be so kind.


Ted Petty Invitational 2004
Ted Petty Invitational 2006
We're No Joke
Hurt 2007
Something To Prove
Matter Of Pride
Revolution Strong Style Tournament 2004

I've only seen like 15-20 full shows at the very most, but those are the ones that really stood out. All of them are great buys, but keep in mind the TPI's are each $40, as they're 2-3 night tournaments (although both are must haves). Also, Hurt 2007, which I just finished watching, is a MUST BUY! Cannot stress that enough.


> This, COD8, Hurt 2007, or NYNO


Get either COD8 or Hurt 2007...really tough choice. If you want more hardcore, get COD8, if you want more wrestling (albeit stiff wrestling), get Hurt.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I appreciate all the help Mystery and Lax. Its going to be

Simply The Best 5
2004 Strong Style Tourny
Night of Infamy 4
COD 8

I'll pick up House of Hardcore and Hurt on a future order.

Thanks again.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Could one of you guys list the Hurt 07 card? Since Spart says its a must have I am curious to know who is on there.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> Could one of you guys list the Hurt 07 card? Since Spart says its a must have I am curious to know who is on there.


1. Jack Thriller vs. Jeff Brooks
2. Vortekz vs. Billy Roc
3. The Iron Saints vs. Ricochet & Chuck Taylor
4. Finishers Match: Drake Younger vs. CJ Otis
5. Josh Abercrombie vs. Jimmy Jacobs
6. Ian Rotten & Mickie Knuckles vs. The North Star Express
7. Arik Cannon vs. Erick Stevens
8. Low Ki vs. Roderick Strong


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Platt said:


> 1. Jack Thriller vs. Jeff Brooks
> 2. Vortekz vs. Billy Roc
> 3. The Iron Saints vs. Ricochet & Chuck Taylor
> 4. Finishers Match: Drake Younger vs. CJ Otis
> 5. Josh Abercrombie vs. Jimmy Jacobs
> 6. Ian Rotten & Mickie Knuckles vs. The North Star Express
> 7. Arik Cannon vs. Erick Stevens
> 8. Low Ki vs. Roderick Strong


Thanks platt.

Well the first 3 matches don't have me too interested, due to me never seeing a match from them but the other card sounds good. I heard Otis/Younger was really good and all the rest should be good too, especially the Main Event, that has to be stiff.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> Thanks platt.
> 
> Well the first 3 matches don't have me too interested, due to me never seeing a match from them but the other card sounds good. I heard Otis/Younger was really good and all the rest should be good too, *especially the Main Event, that has to be stiff*.


:agree: Best IWA-MS match I've ever seen with Ki/Necro II in close second.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> :agree: Best IWA-MS match I've ever seen with Ki/Necro II in close second.


Well I guess I should get that show to see that match up then. Have been meaning to get some IWA-MS seeing how a lot of people on here like it a lot. Should be a good one.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> Well I guess I should get that show to see that match up then. Have been meaning to get some IWA-MS seeing how a lot of people on here like it a lot. Should be a good one.


I'm not really into IWA-MS to be honest I started getting into there product because of Low Ki what I've seen has been pretty good.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hailsabin, check the VIP Gif thread, posted a few from Otis/Younger (great match) and the Iron Saints vs Ricochet/Taylor (good random tag match).


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

A question for anyone who owns the ROH Best Of Colt Cabana DVD. What good times, great memorys segments are all on the DVD?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> A question for anyone who owns the ROH Best Of Colt Cabana DVD. What good times, great memorys segments are all on the DVD?


The one with Carnage Crew, the one with Trent Acid, the one with Ace Steel & Dusty Rhodes, and there's one more but I forget who it is...pretty sure it's a 'big name'. They're okay, nothing too great, although the DVD made me an instant Cabana fan with the matches.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Best of CM Punk Vol 1
Best of CM Punk Vol 3
Best of Samoa Joe Vol 3
Final Battle 2006
Unified
Supercard of Honor
Better than our Best 
Dragon Gate Invasion

Does that order sound good.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> Best of CM Punk Vol 1
> Best of CM Punk Vol 3
> Best of Samoa Joe Vol 3
> Final Battle 2006
> Unified
> Supercard of Honor
> Better than our Best
> Dragon Gate Invasion
> 
> Does that order sound good.


****1/2 Order.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Hailsabin, check the VIP Gif thread, posted a few from Otis/Younger (great match) and the Iron Saints vs Ricochet/Taylor (good random tag match).


I will be sure to do that, got the page #?


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Thanks for this. I'll probably pick it up for the Punk/Hero match.
> 
> So after viewing, what do you think I should get. This, COD8, Hurt 2007, or NYNO.


Instead of picking up House of Hardcore 2002 I wouls suggest getting "IWA:MS Best of 2002" It features the Punk vs Hero TLC Match along with a phenominal Fallen Angel vs Styles match and a very good Ace Steele vs Rey Mysterio along with a pretty good Whitmer vs Hero match.

I havent seen house of hardcore but that to em sounds tons better then their card.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What was that site that had the dvd covers with Roh and other indys? 

Didnt want to make a new thread.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

For people in the UK which site is best (i.e quick delivery, cheap) for ordering Indy dvds like IWA:MS and CZW?


----------



## enzuigiri89

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I would like to ask if anyone knows where would be the best place to order indy/puro (ROH, PWG, IWA-MS, NOAH etc.) DVD's so that the shipping cost's and other expences wouldn't be overly high because I live in Finland (which is located between Sweden and Russia incase you didn't know...) and it is quite expencive to order DVD's from abroad...


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> What was that site that had the dvd covers with Roh and other indys?
> 
> Didnt want to make a new thread.


coverscans.crazymax.org


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Do yall remember the Best of CM Punk that was released earlier this year. Here is the overview if anyone is still interested in picking it up it looks solid I want it for the IWA-MS stuff.



> Like many fans, I wasn't sure exactly what Big Vision's "Best of CM Punk" DVD contained when I first heard about it (& I still haven't seen any updated information). After buying it, I can provide some much needed information. The main part seems to be Best of CM Punk in FIP DVD which contains these matches from 2004: [...]. I haven't viewed this part yet, but will watch it over the weekend.
> 
> The thing that makes this DVD great is the Bonus Features.
> 
> * Bonus Matches from Ring of Honor:
> vs. Bryan Danielson (Guest Referee Ricky Steamboat) ...ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04
> vs. Roderick Strong...The Future Is Now 6/12/05
> 
> * Bonus IWA-Mid South Career Retrospective:
> This is the best part of the DVD which sets it apart from the ROH/FIP version of this release. It is a 40 minute highlight reel on CM Punk and all he has done in the IWA with highlights of many of his important matches throughout the years from 2001 until 2005. It was originally a bonus feature from the DVD version of IWA Mid-South's"No Blood No Guts No Glory 2005" on July 2, 2005 in Valparaiso, IN.
> 
> Of course, you'll get clips of many matches against Chris Hero including the famous Tables & Ladder Match & 93 minute 'When Hero Met Punk' match. There's several matches featuring Colt Cabana. As an unexpected surprise, all three of CM Punk's matches against the late, great Eddy Guerrero are added which includes a 3-Way with an unmasked Rey Mysterio Jr., an IWA:MS Title Match, and a 3-Way with Colt Cabana in front of about 100 fans as written about in Guerrero's book.
> 
> You'll see highlights from Punk in several annual IWA-MS tournaments. First up is the Ted Petty Invitational tournament from 2002 against M-Dogg 20, "The Fallen Angel" Christopher Daniels, Chris Hero, & BJ Whitmer. Next is the the initial Strong Style tourament in 2003 against Tarek the Great, Stan Dupp (WWE Raw's Trevor Murdoch), & BJ Whitmer. Then you get the Tag Team Title tournament in 2004 w/ Colt Cabana vs Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer, Havana Pitbulls of Reyes & Puma and Southern Comfort of Tracy Smothers & Chris Hamrick.
> 
> The end features a series of single matches which included the first one on one IWA meeting in over 16 months between CM Punk & Chris Hero, a match from the 8th Anniversary show against AJ Styles, another match against Chris Hero and this highlight reel concludes with a pair of entertianing matches against Delirious, the latter took place at "Dedication" a tribute to Chris Candido that contains Punk borrowing Candido's classic "full moon" spot. This IWA: Mid-South Career Retrospective was worth the price alone.
> 
> *Trailers
> This section is a series of trailers from Big Vision Entertainment, many of which can be viewed at BVE's YouTube video page: [...].
> 
> * Music Video
> This is from a southern California band, Five Victims Four Graves, who provides music for this DVD. They remind me of Hatebreed, a band CM Punk used for his entrance theme music in early 2003. Unfortunately, this is just the regular music video for the song "Calling Back This S.O.S." without any footage of CM Punk. This song can be downloaded for free and the video can be viewed at the band's MySpace page: [...]


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> Do yall remember the Best of CM Punk that was released earlier this year. Here is the overview if anyone is still interested in picking it up it looks solid I want it for the IWA-MS stuff.


Yeah i spotted that on amazon.com the other day and ordered it just for the IWA:MS stuff really shame shipping is estimated at 4 weeks


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Platt said:


> Yeah i spotted that on amazon.com the other day and ordered it just for the IWA:MS stuff really shame shipping is estimated at 4 weeks


For only $10 it sounds worth it.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> For only $10 it sounds worth it.


$20 inc shipping but still well worth it i'll buy anything with Punk on it


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Role Model said:


> For people in the UK which site is best (i.e quick delivery, cheap) for ordering Indy dvds like IWA:MS and CZW?


Smartmarkvideo.com is the only place to get IWA-MS and CZW DVDs.

Also, ROH is now running a 15% off and Buy 3, Get 1 Free FIP Deal. However, Highspots.com is running a 3 for $20 on FIP DVDs. So, if you're going to buy some older FIP shows head over to HS but if you're gonna buy newer FIP than use the ROH deal.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

does anyone know if the 15% off can be used for preorder items?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Platt said:


> does anyone know if the 15% off can be used for preorder items?


Yes it can.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

awesome that means i can order the rumble anthology from ROH inc shipping to the uk for £85 instead of from silvervision for £135


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Won't the Silvervision version not have any blurring what so ever? As that's what I've read.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

£50 is alot of money just to avoid some blurring although i need to find out if my dvd player is region free because the ROH ones are region 1

EDIT: plus silvervision don't get it till May


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just got my Goldenboy order in:

AJW Dreamslam I & Dreamslam II
AJPW Champions Carnival 1995
Best of Mashiro Chono
Best of Chris Benoit in Japan
3 Disc Best of Jushin Liger Complete :agree:


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Lucky you. Enjoy 'em.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can someone rate my latest order PLZ?

Heres what I ordered: (can't wait)

Dragon Gate Challenge
Death Before Dishonor IV
Final Battle 06
Anarchy In The UK(Free Item)

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just ordered the following:

ROH Fight of the Century
ROH Generation Now
ROH Gutcheck
IWA:MS A Matter of Pride 
CZW When Two Worlds Collide
CZW Night of Infamy 4

Im familiar with the ROH shows but not with the IWA:MS show and the CZW shows. Can anyone give me some star ratings or a brief opinion on them as I just ordered them as the cards look appealing to me.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Can someone rate my latest order PLZ?
> 
> Heres what I ordered: (can't wait)
> 
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Death Before Dishonor IV
> Final Battle 06
> Anarchy In The UK(Free Item)
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Those are all pretty good shows, I haven't seen Final Battle yet I should have it any day now but Anarchy in the UK and Dragon Gate Challenge are two of the most all around good shows of last year, and DBD 4 has the Cage of Death, a good pure title match and a good tag match between Briscoes and Irish Airborne. Order looks pretty damn good to me.

Thisisskateboarding, do you mean A Mattetr of Pride 2005 with the Chris Hero/Arik Cannon "I Quit match"?
I don't have any CZW shows, for the most part that promotion doesn't interest me.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Those are all pretty good shows, I haven't seen Final Battle yet I should have it any day now but Anarchy in the UK and Dragon Gate Challenge are two of the most all around good shows of last year, and DBD 4 has the Cage of Death, a good pure title match and a good tag match between Briscoes and Irish Airborne. Order looks pretty damn good to me.
> 
> Thisisskateboarding, do you mean A Mattetr of Pride 2005 with the Chris Hero/Arik Cannon "I Quit match"?
> I don't have any CZW shows, for the most part that promotion doesn't interest me.


Yeah thats the one. I heard that the main event of Cannon vs Hero and also Sydal vs Gibson were very good match ups. I thought someone having to say "I respect you" yo Hero of all people was to good to pass up.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok I thought so, I just wasn't sure if IWA had used to "Matter of Pride" name on a spearate show. It was a really good all around show for IWA, Castignoli/Jayson Reign never really got a chance ot pick up, and I didn't like Trik Davis/Ryan Boz vs Team Underground all that much because frankly I can't stand Trik Davis, it was a pretty average brawling tag team match. Stuff that really stood out on the show are the last 4 matches on the card and KUDO vs Brandon Thomaselli. The "I Quit" was pretty damn brutal as that was pretty much the point Hero snapped and became the mega-heel he is today, and I won't spoil it but what Cannon does to prevent saying "I Quit" is pretty awesome.

I never offically made a rating on this show but I enjoyed it and I'll by memory give you star rating just don't hold me to them I haven't watched the show in a month or two.

IWA: MS - Matter of Pride 2005
Claudio Castignoli vs Jayson Reign - **
Marek Brave vs "Spyder" Nate Webb - ** 3/4 (Webb's entrance ****)
Kudo vs Brandon Thomaselli - *** 1/4
Iron Saints vs Mickie Knuckles & CJ Otis - ** 1/2 (aftermatch was fun though)
Trik Davis & Ryan Boz vs Team Underground - ** 1/4
James (at the time ROH Champ) Gibson vs Matt Sydal - *** 1/2
Josh "the Stashe" Ambercrombe vs Tyler Black - *** 1/2
Jimmy Jacobs vs Delirious - *** 1/4
Chris Hero vs Arik Cannon - *** 3/4 - ****

pretty good show worth checking out if you like the IWA product, ties into TPI 2005 well if your interested in that as well.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^Thanks for the ratings. Looks like I picked a pretty good allround show. The Hero vs Cannon match is somethign Ive wanted to see for a while and by the sounds it has a really good finish.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I have just recieved an email from IVP. I thought I would post it here incase anyone else wants to have a go.



> IVPvideos.com commercial contest
> 
> IVPvideos.com is running a very special contest where you can produce our official
> commercial. The rules are simple; the commercial needs to be about thirty seconds
> long and feature only Japanese wrestling. Also at the end I would like
> www.ivpvideos.com displayed along with the price of $2.99 per DVD. I am looking for
> something that displays all of the products we carry so make sure to include a lot
> of different promotions. Be creative, have fun, and you can win some awesome prizes.
> 
> We will be having three top finishers with some great prizes. First prize will be
> thirty free DVDs from our website, which has a value of over $90.00. Second prize
> will be ten free DVDs and third prize will be the FIP Best of CM Punk DVD. Winning
> entries will have to provide a copy of the commercial on DVD in order to redeem the
> prizes.
> 
> I would prefer if all entries were posted on Youtube.com under IVPvideos.com
> commercial contest. After posting the commercial, please send E-mail to
> [email protected] with a link to your commercial. This contest will be over on
> March 23rd and winners will be notified on March 28th.
> 
> If you have any questions or comments please do not hesitate to send us an E-mail at
> [email protected]. I look forward to seeing all of your entries. Thanks!


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What sounds better, I already have 100th Show

4th Anniversary Show
Arena Warefare
Best in the World 
Dragon Gate Challenge
Supercard of Honor
Better than our Best 
Unified 
Final Battle 2006
OR
Best of CM Punk Vol 1
Best of CM Punk Vol 3
Best of Samoa Joe Vol 3
Final Battle 2006
Unified
Supercard of Honor
Better than our Best 
Dragon Gate Invasion


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> What sounds better, I already have 100th Show
> 
> 4th Anniversary Show
> Arena Warefare
> Best in the World
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Supercard of Honor
> Better than our Best
> Unified
> Final Battle 2006
> OR
> Best of CM Punk Vol 1
> Best of CM Punk Vol 3
> Best of Samoa Joe Vol 3
> Final Battle 2006
> Unified
> Supercard of Honor
> Better than our Best
> Dragon Gate Invasion


def. the first, but possibly replace arena warfare


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

.Emo go with option 1 but like Star stated replace Arena Warafe. I'd be glad to help you choose a replacement just let me know which ROH shows you have.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How is the IWA-MS SST 06?


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I wanted to get Arena Warfare to finish the milestone. But if I dont have it is it a big deal. Just send some good ROH Titles. I have around 30 but not that many good ones. E

Ebay is the Bad Roh show filler


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.emo said:


> 4th Anniversary Show
> Arena Warefare
> Best in the World
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Supercard of Honor
> Better than our Best
> Unified
> Final Battle 2006
> OR
> Best of CM Punk Vol 1
> Best of CM Punk Vol 3
> Best of Samoa Joe Vol 3
> Final Battle 2006
> Unified
> Supercard of Honor
> Better than our Best
> Dragon Gate Invasion


The first lot and like others have said remove Arena Warfare unless you want to have the whole Milestone Series in your collection


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> How is the IWA-MS SST 06?


Really good. A must buy in my opinion for Younger/Otis and the main event.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Mystery


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Mystery, how was Kingston/Necro from SST 06? One of the better matches, or just so-so?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Mystery, how was Kingston/Necro from SST 06? One of the better matches, or just so-so?


You mean SST 05? If so, the match was really fun. I found a lot of enjoyment watching Necro just repeatedly punch Kingston in the face.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> You mean SST 05? If so, the match was really fun. I found a lot of enjoyment watching Necro just repeatedly punch Kingston in the face.


Ooooh, Kingston/Necro was 05? I remember reading it was 06 recently, but yeah, 05 makes more sense. Thanks, gotta check that match out.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Those are all pretty good shows, I haven't seen Final Battle yet I should have it any day now but Anarchy in the UK and Dragon Gate Challenge are two of the most all around good shows of last year, and DBD 4 has the Cage of Death, a good pure title match and a good tag match between Briscoes and Irish Airborne. Order looks pretty damn good to me.


Thanks alot,I was looking at Anarchy in the UK and thought that I might actually enjoy it more so than I did Unified. I do have a couple of questions about the show if anyone would like to help me out on this. Which Briscoes Tag match was better the match at Anarchy in the UK or the night before with Aries/Strong,and speaking of Strong how does the match with Dragon rank up there with the other matches between the two?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ The Unified tag match was better, the best tag team match ever IMO, coming in at *****.

As I was there live, the Briscoes tag at Anarchy is one of the best experiences I've ver had, rating wise it comes in at ****1/2.

Strong/Dragon at Anarchy wasn't too long compared to their others, but great non stop action from bell to bell, coming in at ****.

I say get both shows, as they are both excellent. You really can't go wrong with either.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^

Unified I already have love the show,but thats great to hear about Anarchy thanks.The Briscoes pulling out damn near two five star classic matches on back to back nights is insane!

Can't wait for my order to come in,I placed my order this past Monday so I'm hoping it arrives tomorrow,if not I guess I'll have to wait untill Monday.


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

_What DVDs Should i Get for the next order?

I Have 
-Unified
-Glory By Honor VI Night 2
-4th Anniversary Show
-Better Than Our Best
-Manhatten Mayhem

I Was Thinking "Supercard of Honor", "Final Battle 2006", "Joe Vs Kobashi", Are Those Good Choices? And What Else Should I Get, I'm Thinking of Making a Big Order, Like 5-7 DVDs.
_


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Going to IWA-MS tonight and I'm probably doing the buy three get one DVD free deal. Besides "Payback, Pain, & Agony", "Winter Wars 2007", and "We're No Joke"... Does anybody have another DVD recommendation besides all of the TPI's and KOTDM's?

Thanks.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



StraightEdge said:


> _What DVDs Should i Get for the next order?
> 
> I Have
> -Unified
> -Glory By Honor VI Night 2
> -4th Anniversary Show
> -Better Than Our Best
> -Manhatten Mayhem
> 
> I Was Thinking "Supercard of Honor", "Final Battle 2006", "Joe Vs Kobashi", Are Those Good Choices? And What Else Should I Get, I'm Thinking of Making a Big Order, Like 5-7 DVDs.
> _


Get these Ring of Homicide, Final Battle 2006, Dragon Gate Challenge, Fight of the Century, Supercard and Final Battle 2005


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> Get these Ring of Homicide, Final Battle 2006, Dragon Gate Challenge, Fight of the Century, Supercard and Final Battle 2005


Thanks 4 the Help, REp Added. Anyone Else Got Any opionions?


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



187 said:


> Going to IWA-MS tonight and I'm probably doing the buy three get one DVD free deal. Besides "Payback, Pain, & Agony", "Winter Wars 2007", and "We're No Joke"... Does anybody have another DVD recommendation besides all of the TPI's and KOTDM's?
> 
> Thanks.


Get Hurt 2007!

Just finished watching it and dam it is a must own show. Every match is worth watching except the tag title match I just couldnt get into it at all. But Low Ki/Stroung and Younger/CJ Otis are awesome matches.

Also IWAMS best of 2002 is worth a look. It features Hero vs Punk TLC (****3/4) , Ace Steele vs Rey Mysterio (***1/2), Daniels vs Styles (****) and they are all really good
matches.

I just ordered Matter of Pride 2005 as its ment to be one of there bets all round shows.

Hope that helps


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

187, you MUST get Hurt 2007, definitely the first must-buy indy show of the year.
___________________________________________________________
Anyone interested in buying this custom compilation DVD, please PM me. I still have to do the math, but right now the target price is $5 (I guarantee it will be no more than $7). All matches and promos are full length (unless noted) and DVD quality.



> *Best Of Eddie Kingston: Last Of A Dying Breed*
> 
> Eddie Kingston vs. Super Dragon
> 
> Eddie Kingston vs. Chris Hero I
> 
> Eddie Kingston promo hyping Tournament Of Death 4 and upcoming match against Zandig
> 
> Eddie Kingston & Robby Mireno vs. John Zandig (Fans Bring The Weapons)
> 
> Eddie Kingston promo hyping upcoming war with Ring Of Honor & match with Generation Next
> 
> Eddie Kingston & Ruckus & Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong & Matt Sydal
> 
> Eddie Kingston vs. Chris Hero II (Last Man Standing)
> 
> Eddie Kingston vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 
> Eddie Kingston vs. Chris Hero III
> 
> Eddie Kingston vs. Necro Butcher
> 
> Two Eddie Kingston promos hyping feud with Larry Sweeney and upcoming match
> 
> Eddie Kingston vs. Larry Sweeney (Strap Match)
> 
> Eddie Kingston vs. Chris Hero vs. Justice Pain (Clipped)
> 
> Eddie Kingston promo discussing his injury and his inevitable comeback
> 
> Eddie Kingston vs. Drake Younger
> 
> Eddie Kingston post-match promo thanking IWA:MS, the fans, Ian Rotten, Younger, and more​


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thisskateboarding said:


> Get Hurt 2007!
> 
> Just finished watching it and dam it is a must own show. Every match is worth watching except the tag title match I just couldnt get into it at all. But Low Ki/Stroung and Younger/CJ Otis are awesome matches.
> 
> Also IWAMS best of 2002 is worth a look. It features Hero vs Punk TLC (****3/4) , Ace Steele vs Rey Mysterio (***1/2), Daniels vs Styles (****) and they are all really good
> matches.
> 
> I just ordered Matter of Pride 2005 as its ment to be one of there bets all round shows.
> 
> Hope that helps


I know... I was there live and own the DVD, forgot about that. Anyways, Smart Mark Video decided to not bring many DVD's with the exception of some 2004-2005 DVD's, so I didn't buy anything at all. Oh well, I'm going to ROH tomorrow and will most likely buy a bunch of DVD's to compensate for my loss at IWA today.

Don't know if anybody purchased the DVD yet, could I get match ratings on the show before FB 06? I believe it was called International Showdown.

Thanks.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^

Blade/Primeau - *
Aries/Edwards - **
Delirious/Pearce - *1/2
Mixed tag match - **3/4
Colt/Albright - **1/4
Briscoes/KOW - ***1/4
Roddy/Davey - ***1/2
4CS - ***1/4
Tag title match - ****

Get it if you really want the main event, if not don't bother.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



StraightEdge said:


> Thanks 4 the Help, REp Added. Anyone Else Got Any opionions?


Anarchy in the UK would be a good choice as well.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



StraightEdge said:


> _What DVDs Should i Get for the next order?
> 
> I Have
> -Unified
> -Glory By Honor VI Night 2
> -4th Anniversary Show
> -Better Than Our Best
> -Manhatten Mayhem
> 
> I Was Thinking "Supercard of Honor", "Final Battle 2006", "Joe Vs Kobashi", Are Those Good Choices? And What Else Should I Get, I'm Thinking of Making a Big Order, Like 5-7 DVDs.
> _


Still Haven't seen Final Battle 2006 (damn you USPS), but Joe vs Kobashi and Supercard are both Excellent shows.

Some other pre-2006 great shows are
- Midnight Express Reunion (2004) Samoa Joe vs Danielson, Ki vs Lethal, Homicide vs McGuinness
- Final Showdown (2005) The best 4 way ever, Gibson vs Aries, Strong vs Shelley, Homicide vs Danielson (Steel Cage Airplane spin of death match)
- Nowhere to Run (2005) Aries vs Danielson, Punk vs Rave (Steel Cage)
(Note: if you get Nowhere to Run and Final Showdown thats makes a really nice 3 show run when you pair it with Manhattan Mayhem, all 3 are great shows)
- Escape From New York (2005) Samoa Joe vs Aries (pure title), Homicide vs Jay Lethal, CM Punk vs Roderick Strong
- Unforgettable (2005) Gibson vs Strong, Yang vs Daniels, Joe/Low Ki vs Kobashi/Homicide
- Vendetta (2005) Joe vs Daniels, Embassy vs GenNext/Styles 8 Man, Strong vs Danielson II (arguably Danielson's and ROH's best match ever)

Hope that helps.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well, Best 2006 dvd not in the Milestone series, give me some. Also not Final Battle and Unfified.


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Death Before Dishonor IV is a good dvd to look into. It may not be the best overall show to buy, but it has a few hidden gems and who can forget the Cage of Death.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> Well, Best 2006 dvd not in the Milestone series, give me some. Also not Final Battle and Unfified.


Glory By Honor 5 Night 2
Gut Check
Anarchy in the UK
Honor Reclaims Boston

Thats just off the top of my head.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sorry, computer froze.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've got a question regarding shipping. I'm looking to save a few bucks over at Highspots with shipping. Does anyone know what USPS Media Mail is? If so, do you know how long it takes to usually ship?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone trhinking of getting ROH Final Battle 2006 get it now - you can chack my review up now to see why.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*ROH Final Battle 2006*
1.Christopher Daniels vs. Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave vs. El Generico (Four Corner Survival) - ***1/4
2. Adam Pearce vs. Ricky Reyes - *
3. Jimmy Jacobs & Brent Albright vs. Colt Cabana & BJ Whitmer - ***
4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave - ***3/4
6. CIMA, Shingo & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong & Delirious (Dragon Gate Rules Match) - ***3/4
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide (ROH World Title Match) - ****1/4

Overall show rating - ***3/4


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

This is what I'm getting on 3/30

4th Anniversary Show
Arena Warfare
Best in the World
Dragon Gate Challenge
Supercard of Honor
Better than our Best
Chi-town Struggle
War of the Wire2
Unified
The Chicago Spectacular Night 1
The Chicago Spectacular Night 2
Final Battle 06


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> This is what I'm getting on 3/30
> 
> 4th Anniversary Show
> Arena Warfare
> Best in the World
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Supercard of Honor
> Better than our Best
> Chi-town Struggle
> War of the Wire2
> Unified
> The Chicago Spectacular Night 1
> The Chicago Spectacular Night 2
> Final Battle 06


Do yourself a favor don't buy Chicago Spectaular Night 1 it's one of the worst overall ROH shows I've seen and I've seen a lot of them, and for all intents and purposes Arena Warfare is a passable show as well.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> This is what I'm getting on 3/30
> 
> 4th Anniversary Show
> Arena Warfare
> Best in the World
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Supercard of Honor
> Better than our Best
> Chi-town Struggle
> War of the Wire2
> Unified
> The Chicago Spectacular Night 1
> The Chicago Spectacular Night 2
> Final Battle 06


If i were you, i would change arena warfare and CS.N1 with possibly honor reclaims boston, and international challenge, heard some good things from those two


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anyone seen any recent FIP shows (like June 06 to October 06)? If so, which shows are best?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*ROH International Challenge*
1. Jason Blade vs. Pelle Primeau - *1/4
2. Austin Aries vs. Eddie Edwards - **
3. Adam Pearce vs. Delirious - *1/2
4. BJ Whitmer & Daizee Haze vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Mercedes Martinez - **1/4
5. Colt Cabana vs. Brent Albright - ***
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave (Non Title Four Corner Survival) - ***1/2
8. Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards (FIP Heavyweight Title Match) - ***1/2
9. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. CIMA & Shingo (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) - ****1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROH Final Battle 2006
1.Christopher Daniels vs. Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave vs. El Generico (Four Corner Survival) - **1/2
2. Adam Pearce vs. Ricky Reyes - *3/4
3. Jimmy Jacobs & Brent Albright vs. Colt Cabana & BJ Whitmer - ***1/4
4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli - ****1/2
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave - ***1/2
6. CIMA, Shingo & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong & Delirious (Dragon Gate Rules Match) - ****1/4
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide (ROH World Title Match) - ****1/4

yet again, I wrote a full review and lost it. So, here are some thoughts. I didn't dig the opener as much as most, felt it was just a extended, regular 4 corner. tThe Jacobs match was great, only dragged down by a fairly slow heat segment. But the oipening brawl was great, and the finish, with Albright being a monster and jacobs doing crazy shit, was awesome. Briscoes-Kings was amazing. Very reminiscent of ol-school Steiners matches, with Hero and Claudio doing all they could do in what may have been their last match together. Was not a huge fan of Nigel-Jimmy. While I recognize it as a great match, it was a little built up, and felt it was a bit overkill. Nigel hit 5 lariats, which I don't get since Rave was chickenshit heel in the beginning, but now is a badass. Still very exciting, but more just big moves. But very fun and I can appreciate that. The star rating may be a little generous but I stick by it. The DG match started slow, and I really didn't enjoy the Aries heat sement, felt it was out of place, but the last half was amazing stuff. That rating may be a little high, also. The main was everything I heard it was, exciting, excellently wrestled, amazing atmosphere, and just told a great story. One of the best ROH shows I have ever seen, highest reccomendation. Now that 06 is out, heres my ROH top 10.
1. Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA
2. Team ROH vs. Team CZW (Cage of Death)
3. Do Fixer vs. Blood Generation
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (Unified)
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (Supercard of Honor)
6. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness
7. The Briscoe Bros. vs. The Kings of Wrestling
8. Austin Aries and Roderick Strong vs. The Briscoe Bros.
9. Blood Generation vs. Generation Next
10. Austin Aries and Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards and KENTA


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Do yourself a favor don't buy Chicago Spectaular Night 1 it's one of the worst overall ROH shows I've seen and I've seen a lot of them, and for all intents and purposes Arena Warfare is a passable show as well.


What should I get instead of CSN1. I'm getting Arena Warefare just to have the milestone series.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone have star ratings on:

PWG All-Star Weekend II Night One & Two
PWG Zombies Shouldn't Run
PWG Uncanny X-Mas
PWG Chanukah Choas (The C's Are Silent)
PWG Astonishing X-Mas
PWG Jason Takes PWG
PWG After School Special


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anyone seen the Punk and Cabana shoot?If so what is it like as I am looking to get it with my next order.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The Punk & Cabana shoot isn't as funny as you'd think it'd be (although it is still very funny at times), but it makes up for it with just some cool and informative road stories, along with what they did to survive the early part of their career. Punk/Cabana shoot is a must own for any Punk or Cabana fan, definitely.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> What should I get instead of CSN1. I'm getting Arena Warefare just to have the milestone series.


Assuming you don't have these shows that aren't on your list, I'd pick a replacement in this order:

Weekend of Champions N2 (this was actually one of the best shows of the year and is better than most of your list IMO)
Anarchy in the UK
Epic Encounter II
Tag Wars 2006
Hell Freezes Over

The Punk/Cabana shoot was pretty entertaining but not nearly as amusing as Punk/Joe, still like Spartan said if your a fan of the SCS its worth a look.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Alright I'm getting Tag Wars instead.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Tag Wars is a very underated show but I think you will like it. Nothing MOTY but a lot of the show is very fun.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Does anyone have star ratings on:
> 
> *PWG All-Star Weekend II Night One & Two
> PWG Zombies Shouldn't Run*
> PWG Uncanny X-Mas
> *PWG Chanukah Choas (The C's Are Silent)
> PWG Astonishing X-Mas
> PWG Jason Takes PWG*
> PWG After School Special


Well Astonishing X-Mas is a very solid PWG show aside from Joey/Kanyon and Colt/Sky could have been better. I thought it was a good show, the Main Event, Davey/Joe, Strong & Evans/2 Skinny Black Guys & 8 Man Tag sell it for me. 

Chanukah Chaos which is the night before Starts the Joey Ryan Title reign(a must by for Spart & McQueen!) But it also has AJ Styles/Chris Hero & a pretty good main event with Scott Lost & Scorpio Sky in a I Quit match to end their fued. Two solid shows in my book that will be worth the 15 bucks.

Zombies Shouldn't Run & Both ASW 2's get them both. I liked them a lot. Especially the tag title match at ZSR.

Jason Takes PWG is something where I haven't seen all of it but The main event had a interesting stipulation to it, X Division & PWG Title is on the line between Styles/Daniels and a fun Guerrilla Warfare match between Excalibur/Super Dragon is there. So that isn't bad but not one of the greatest PWG shows, I would still reccomend it if you like GW matches and bouts between Styles/Daniels.


----------



## CMAngle33

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can I ask WTF is up with RoH's store? They say the new FIP DVD, All or Nothing, came out in the New Releases but it isn't there. I want to get it as part of the Buy 3 get 1 free.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



TheAngle33 said:


> Can I ask WTF is up with RoH's store? They say the new FIP DVD, All or Nothing, came out in the New Releases but it isn't there. I want to get it as part of the Buy 3 get 1 free.


They do that all the time. It'll be up on the site tomorrow. Don't worry.


----------



## TheTargeter

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

So I ordered some DVDs several weeks ago and I'm still waiting. I'm scared. Will ROH actually do anything if they don't show? Or will I be screwed over?


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



TheTargeter said:


> So I ordered some DVDs several weeks ago and I'm still waiting. I'm scared. Will ROH actually do anything if they don't show? Or will I be screwed over?


nah,they wouldnt do that, my orders have come (quick too, since i live in NY) anyway where do you live?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



TheTargeter said:


> So I ordered some DVDs several weeks ago and I'm still waiting. I'm scared. Will ROH actually do anything if they don't show? Or will I be screwed over?


Honestly, your credit or debit card was probably decline. That happened to me a lot.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



TheTargeter said:


> So I ordered some DVDs several weeks ago and I'm still waiting. I'm scared. Will ROH actually do anything if they don't show? Or will I be screwed over?


Do you know what day exactly you made the purchase?


----------



## TheTargeter

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I don't know what day, I have the recepit # though. I live in Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada. Nothing's ever taken more than two weeks.

If my card was declined, why would the order go through?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



TheTargeter said:


> I don't know what day, I have the recepit # though. I live in Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada. Nothing's ever taken more than two weeks.
> 
> If my card was declined, why would the order go through?


I found this on the ROH boards...

"Due to several circumstances, please expect a delay in receiving orders placed on or after February 17th. We will be working to get caught up this week and we appreciate everybody's patience. We apologize for the delay."


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> I found this on the ROH boards...
> 
> "Due to several circumstances, please expect a delay in receiving orders placed on or after February 17th. We will be working to get caught up this week and we appreciate everybody's patience. We apologize for the delay."


Well that sucks,I placed my order on the 20th. Has this happened to anyone before,and how much longer do I have to wait?


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Meh, I imagine they can't do much till after the Festival. Orders will probably ship late next week.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Honestly, your credit or debit card was probably decline. That happened to me a lot.


ya your probably right, that happened to me last time when i made a 6 dvd order. And my mom still hasnt ordered them again


----------



## TheTargeter

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I placed my order on the 7th.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



TheTargeter said:


> I placed my order on the 7th.


Oh yeah, it was declined man. Stuff like that makes me never want to order from them again.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Theres always a Buy 3 Get 1 Free sale at Roh Shows right.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> Theres always a Buy 3 Get 1 Free sale at Roh Shows right.


Yeah. They do.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thank godness I thought the sale always switchs

Could I have some Star Ratings on Tag Wars 2006 and Chicago Spectacular Night 1


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> Thank godness I thought the sale always switchs
> 
> Could I have some Star Ratings on Tag Wars 2006 and Chicago Spectacular Night 1


They do switch but that sale is usually they do the most out of anyother.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I finished watching Final Battle '06 and it is phenomenal.
Here are some quick thoughts:

Christopher Daniels vs. Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave vs. El Generico (Four Corner Survival)- Really fun opener, all were really good at what they did. Jimmy did the whole wait for his oppurtunity and then pounce at the oppurtune moment thing. One of the best openers I've seen. ***1/4

Adam Pearce vs. Ricky Reyes - It was never going to be a masterclass, actually it wasn't that good at all, not long though, so not offensive, *1/2

Jimmy Jacobs & Brent Albright vs. Colt Cabana & BJ Whitmer - Good little match, that is really a storyline builder, the spot at the end was great and a bit of a surprise too. ***

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli - This is just balls out awesome. In my opinion the two tag teams of the year showing why they where the best. Sweeney is freakin' excellent at the start aswell. Really great, and a must see match. ****1/2

Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave - This was not great, they went overkill on the finish, I understand the story behind it (Rave trying to earn peoples respect), but they went too far and ended up disengaging me from the match. There was also a lack of build throughout the match aswell. **3/4

CIMA, Shingo & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong & Delirious (Dragon Gate Rules Match) - What you would expect, pretty damn good, CIMA gets off all of his usual tag spots really nicely. Really fun match from start to finish, they should have finished it with the move (Air Raid Crash) before the finish though. Still really fun and well worth a view. ***3/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide (ROH World Title Match) - Really good, epic title match. They played off their storied rivalry really nicely. Sinclair becoming one of the top babayfaces in the company for that moment was fun too. The last false finish was excellent after the sick Cop Killa. Really great. ****1/4

This in my opinion is right up there with Unified and GBHVN2 as the show of the year, I'd probably put it at the top because I had a blast watching it from start to finish.

The order would be:
1) Final Battle '06
2) Unified
3) Glory By Honor 5 Night 2

This is a must own show for all ROH fans and the video recap of Homicide's road to the title was nice aswell.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Damnitt! My order still isn't here,I know there is a delay but this is killing me inside I need my DVD'S.:sad: 

Does anyone have a clue when I should be expecting my order to come in? They said it will be a delay for those who placed orders on or after Feb 17 and I placed my order on the 19th.It usually gets here on the 7th day,can anyone help me out here and let me know exactly how long of a delay this is going to be?


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think no orders were processed between the 17th till the 25th(the day they announced the delay). So if your order was processed on the 25th and it usually comes within seven days expect to get it on the 4th. I'm not 100% sure on this though.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i am in the midst of reviewing my latest order and so far i have come accross alot of matches people said were good that i have really not liked. EG: Nigel VS Rave from FB06. This match was really not good, but ill explain that when i post my review.

Briscoes VS KOW from FB06 is also one that has been recieving alot of praise, and while it was an entertaining match and reasonably good, right now anything above a ***1/2 is just crazy imo. I am going to watch this one a second time though before final judgment.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> Thank godness I thought the sale always switchs
> 
> Could I have some Star Ratings on Tag Wars 2006 and *Chicago Spectacular Night 1*


1. Tank Tolland vs. Kikutaro -- 1/2
2. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Irish Airborne -- **
3. Homicide vs. Brent Albright -- ***
4. Christopher Daniels vs. Davey Richards vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Matt Cross, Four Corner Survival -- **1/2
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave -- **3/4
6. Delirious & Ace Steel vs. Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn -- *3/4
7. Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs -- **3/4
8. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo -- ***3/4
9. Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe, ROH World Title Cage Match -- ***1/4

Overall, it's a pretty poor DVD. I loved the build up throughout the show but the wrestling was sub par and wasn't anything to brag home about. I'd still buy it to actually witness the build up for Chicago Spectacular Night 2, but it's definitely not on my recommendation list.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> I think no orders were processed between the 17th till the 25th(the day they announced the delay). So if your order was processed on the 25th and it usually comes within seven days expect to get it on the 4th. I'm not 100% sure on this though.


Thanks alot dude repped.

Does anyone else have an opnion on the delay,or is this answer preety much accurate?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
I placed an order on the 20th, then learned about the delay, and got my dvds a day or two ago.

Pretty quick for Australia.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^
Yeah that is very quick,well I'm hoping my order arrives atleast before Saturday,or I guess I'll be waiting another week,damn delay!


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> i am in the midst of reviewing my latest order and so far i have come accross alot of matches people said were good that i have really not liked. EG: Nigel VS Rave from FB06. This match was really not good, but ill explain that when i post my review.
> *
> Briscoes VS KOW from FB06 is also one that has been recieving alot of praise, and while it was an entertaining match and reasonably good, right now anything above a ***1/2 is just crazy imo. I am going to watch this one a second time though before final judgment.*




I had a feeling both those matches were going to be overrated. Should still be a good show though.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just ordered Chasing the Dragon, Fallout 2006, Southern Justice, and All or Nothing. Hope I don't have to wait extremely long for the DVDs.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Just ordered Chasing the Dragon, Fallout 2006, *Southern Justice*, and All or Nothing. Hope I don't have to wait extremely long for the DVDs.


I really want to see that show but I picked up the latest ROH releases instead.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> I really want to see that show but I picked up the latest ROH releases instead.


It looks really good. However, I'm a bit worried about Davey/Danielson because down in FIP Danielson plays a chicken shit heel and stalls a lot.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> It looks really good. However, I'm a bit worried about Davey/Danielson because down in FIP Danielson plays a chicken shit heel and stalls a lot.


I'm going to look for a review on 411Mania I heard Dragon and Davey put on a good match though.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> I'm going to look for a review on 411Mania I heard Dragon and Davey put on a good match though.


I'm sure it was good but I'm sure it's not a ROH-quality match like it has the potential to be.


----------



## peep4life

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just ordered Final Battle 06 and Better than Our Best, really looking forward to these two. After these I have most of the major ROH shows, so I'm looking into filling up my collection I think I'll start with How we Roll and Ring of Homicide, they sound like good shows.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



peep4life said:


> I just ordered Final Battle 06 and Better than Our Best, really looking forward to these two. After these I have most of the major ROH shows, so I'm looking into filling up my collection I think I'll start with How we Roll and Ring of Homicide, they sound like good shows.


good order, but some people have been complaining that their orders havent come and they ordered like 3 weeks ago, so i wouldnt expect it to come on time


----------



## peep4life

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^I'll live a friend gave me Wrestlemania 1-5 that I haven't watched yet. That will hold me over even if the wrestling isn't as good.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'm a Jimmy Jacobs fan and I saw that he won the IWA-MS championship last year during his title reign what good title defenses did he have? I'm interested because I want to get into some IWA-MS and I'm a big Jimmy Jacobs fan.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I'm a Jimmy Jacobs fan and I saw that he won the IWA-MS championship last year during his title reign what good title defenses did he have? I'm interested because I want to get into some IWA-MS and I'm a big Jimmy Jacobs fan.


vs. Matt Sydal (No Blood, No Guts, No Glory 2005) ***1/2

vs. Chris Hero (Simply The Best 6) ***3/4

That's all the matches I saw of Jimmy Jacobs title defenses & two of those shows are real good. Especially "We're No Joke".


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Chicago Spectacular Night Two and Final Battle 2006 on their way. Looking forward to watching them, both sound like they are in the top shows of 2006.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> i am in the midst of reviewing my latest order and so far i have come accross alot of matches people said were good that i have really not liked. EG: Nigel VS Rave from FB06. This match was really not good, but ill explain that when i post my review.
> 
> Briscoes VS KOW from FB06 is also one that has been recieving alot of praise, and while it was an entertaining match and reasonably good, right now anything above a ***1/2 is just crazy imo. I am going to watch this one a second time though before final judgment.


I agree with you on the Nigel/Rave match, they went way too far on the finish and there was an evident lack of build throughout.

What was it you didn't like about the Briscoes/KOW match though. I thought that for the type of match it was, a sprint, it was pretty great.


----------



## angryWEFposter.

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I need some ideas for DVDs to get at the liverpool shows (seen as they're only £10 each). I want to get some real classic shows, that, for some reason I haven't bought yet. I like anything form the Milestone series 2005, and I have Dragon Gate Challenge and Supercard of Honor. Someone give me some ideas!!

I will be finally getting Better than Our Best hopefully, now that it is going on sale!!


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



angryWEFposter. said:


> I need some ideas for DVDs to get at the liverpool shows (seen as they're only £10 each). I want to get some real classic shows, that, for some reason I haven't bought yet. I like anything form the Milestone series 2005, and I have Dragon Gate Challenge and Supercard of Honor. Someone give me some ideas!!
> 
> I will be finally getting Better than Our Best hopefully, now that it is going on sale!!


Get Manhattan Mayhem, Ring of Homicide, Final Battle 2006 and Better than our Best you can't go wrong with those DVD's.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



angryWEFposter. said:


> I need some ideas for DVDs to get at the liverpool shows (seen as they're only £10 each). I want to get some real classic shows, that, for some reason I haven't bought yet. I like anything form the Milestone series 2005, and I have Dragon Gate Challenge and Supercard of Honor. Someone give me some ideas!!
> 
> I will be finally getting Better than Our Best hopefully, now that it is going on sale!!


Make sure you purchase Final Battle 2006. Another classic DVD is Death Before Dishonor IV, which IMO is a must buy just for the COD. Just to add a few more suggestions, Honor Reclaims Boston and Chicago Spectacular Night Two are also high up on my recommendation list, but they aren't necessarily must buys.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

All the ones they've mentioned along with Unified & Anarchy in the UK.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROH has another "Big Ten" sale going on and one of the highlights of the sale is FIP's Strong vs. Evans for a mere $9 without tax & shipping. Definately worth a purchase.

Also, the Philly and NYC shows have been named.

Fifth Year Festival: NYC
Fifth Year Festival: Philly


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Recently Ordered:

CZW Cage of Death 8
CZW Night of Infamy 4
IWA-MS Strong Style Touranment 2005
IWA-MS HURT 2007


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^Haven't seen the SST05, but everything else is awesome. Definitely a great order.


----------



## CMAngle33

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Recently Ordered:
> 
> CZW Cage of Death 8
> CZW Night of Infamy 4
> IWA-MS Strong Style Touranment 2005
> IWA-MS HURT 2007


I saw Roderick Strong vs Low Ki from Hurt. It was a pretty good match.

On a side note, I got some TNA DVDs from DWID! Those deals are insane.

Ordered:

Final Resolution 2005
Final Resolution 2006
No Surrender 2005
Enigma: The best of Jeff Hardy (Because he really is worth only $5.00 )


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> ^Haven't seen the SST05, but everything else is awesome. Definitely a great order.


I heard SST '05 is good & I saw highlights of Eddie Kingston vs. Necro Butcher (damn that shit was brutal) & the Cabana vs. Delirious vs. Sweeney match got me LMAO.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



that's cool said:


> I agree with you on the Nigel/Rave match, they went way too far on the finish and there was an evident lack of build throughout.
> 
> What was it you didn't like about the Briscoes/KOW match though. I thought that for the type of match it was, a sprint, it was pretty great.


Its not that i didnt like it. I did, ***1/2 is a pretty strong rating. I thought that the teams seemed really undecided on which way they were going to take the match. FOr a while it would look like it was going to a sprint, then they would slow it down and pound & ground for a while and soforth. Also, they really didnt gel well together in the ring. Often Claudio lets say would wait for one of the briscoes to do something, before reacting and doing something if that makes sence. There was little to no continuity between the teams, and this hurt the pacing, flow and balance of the match a hell of a lot. Other reasons as well, ill go in depth when i post the review later on tomorrow.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> Its not that i didnt like it. I did, ***1/2 is a pretty strong rating. *I thought that the teams seemed really undecided on which way they were going to take the match. FOr a while it would look like it was going to a sprint, then they would slow it down and pound & ground for a while and soforth.* Also, they really didnt gel well together in the ring. Often Claudio lets say would wait for one of the briscoes to do something, before reacting and doing something if that makes sence. There was little to no continuity between the teams, and this hurt the pacing, flow and balance of the match a hell of a lot. Other reasons as well, ill go in depth when i post the review later on tomorrow.


Well hey, that pretty much describes the Do Fixer vs Blood Generation match, yet ya gave that the full five stars.



Sorry, I'll never be able to get over the insane praise that match gets from everyone.


----------



## ShutdownKing

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was at Final Battle live...although i need to check it out again this is my ratings for the matches

1) (Four Corners Survival) Jimmy Rave vs Davey Richards vs El Generico vs Christopher Daniels- ***1/2

2) Adam Pearce vs Ricky Reyes- *1/2

3) Colt Cabana & BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs & Brent Albright- ***1/4

4) KOW vs The Briscoes- ****1/2

5) Nigil McGuiness vs Jimmy Rave- ***

6) CIMA, Shingo, & Matt Sydal vs Austin Aries, Roderick Strong & Delirious- ****

7) (ROH World Title Match) Homicide vs Bryan Danielson- ****1/4


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^
Spar, its not that they slowed it down with holds and that. Holds are necessary to give them a break. The way it slowed down, was in the way that it was incredibally spotty, but for a while the spots stopped and they just went at it like a normal tag match with decent selling and all that. Either sell, or dont sell, during a match. Dont do both.

The incoheiveness was a bigger problem anyway. As all 4 looked lost at times, and the action was incredibally "unorganised" for lack of a better word. I guess since they only put this match together on the night they may not have had much time to talk and plan. Who knows.


----------



## ShutdownKing

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What would be ur Top 10 ROH DVDs of 2006 for new fans?

Mine would be:
1) Glory By Honor V: Night 2
2) Final Battle 2006
3) Unified
4) Better Than Our Best
5) Supercard of Honor
6) Death Before Dishonor IV
7) Fight of the Century
8) Dragon Gate Challenge
9) Ring of Homicide
10) 100th Show


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



ShutdownKing said:


> What would be ur Top 10 ROH DVDs of 2006 for new fans?
> 
> Mine would be:
> 1) Glory By Honor V: Night 2
> 2) Final Battle 2006
> 3) Unified
> 4) Better Than Our Best
> 5) Supercard of Honor
> 6) Death Before Dishonor IV
> 7) Fight of the Century
> 8) Dragon Gate Challenge
> 9) Ring of Homicide
> 10) 100th Show


good list, i would consider DBD 4 at no.4, and would put the 4th anniversary there somewhere


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



ShutdownKing said:


> What would be ur Top 10 ROH DVDs of 2006 for new fans?
> 
> Mine would be:
> 1) Glory By Honor V: Night 2
> 2) Final Battle 2006
> 3) Unified
> 4) Better Than Our Best
> 5) Supercard of Honor
> 6) Death Before Dishonor IV
> 7) Fight of the Century
> 8) Dragon Gate Challenge
> 9) Ring of Homicide
> 10) 100th Show


This is how my list would go.

In order:

1- Unified
2- Glory By Honor 5 Night 2
3- Supercard of Honor
4- Tag Wars 2006
5- Weekend of Champions Night 2
6- Ring of Homicide
7- 4th Anniversary Show
8- Final Battle 2006
9- Better than our Best
10- Death Before Dishonor 4

Honerable mentions include: Fight of the Century, Dragon Gate Challenge, Anarchy in the UK


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone have any star rating for Joe Vs. Punk II or All Star Extravaganza II?I'm thinking about picking those shows up with the new Big 10 sale.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



187 said:


> 4. Christopher Daniels vs. Davey Richards vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Matt Cross, Four Corner Survival -- **1/2


Care to explain the reason behind that rating? I thought it was a great 4CS; entertaining throughout with some amazing spots.


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can anyone tell me if the show "The Homecoming" was anygood, is it worth getting?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



StraightEdge said:


> Can anyone tell me if the show "The Homecoming" was anygood, is it worth getting?


It's worth $10. Hell, the main event alone is worth $10.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ It was okay, but not worth getting. The 60 min draw was pretty dissapointing (IMO), and the undercard was lackluster. The midcard 6 man and Styles/Rave were fun though.


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> It's worth $10. Hell, the main event alone is worth $10.


Thanks. Probably will be picking that up than.






Edit- What DVDs from the 10$ Sale Should I Get, I Narrowed It Down to This (It's Kinda A Long List), Im Planning to Get 5 DVDs, I Might get a 6th or 7th one if I Can't Decide.

-Vendetta
-Joe Vs Punk II 
-Tag Wars 2006 
-The Homecoming
-Bloodlust: The Best of the Bloodiest in ROH 
-Death Before Dishonor IV 
-It All Begins (2005)
-Midnight Express Reunion
-All Star Extravaganza II 
-Final Battle 2004
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1
-Bitter Friends, Stiff Enemies
-Final Battle 2003


----------



## FallenAngel88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Need some help trying to get into ROH but low on money but saw that the 10 dollar sale was back so I was thinking of getting some.I already have Manhatten Mayhem and Unified and thought both shows were good.But I was going to get three of the ten dollard dvd's or maybe a 20 dollar and a 10 dollar dvd so I need some help.

10 dollar DVD's I am thinking of getting:
Dissension
4th Anniversary Show
Vendetta
Escape from New York
Death before Dishonor III

So should I get three from that list and what three should I get.Or should I get one from there and one of these dvd's:
Glory by Honor V Night II
Better than our Best
Final Battle 2006
Fight of the Century

Thx for ur help in building my ROH collection I am now hooked after only 2 dvd's


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



StraightEdge said:


> Thanks. Probably will be picking that up than.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit- What DVDs from the 10$ Sale Should I Get, I Narrowed It Down to This (It's Kinda A Long List), Im Planning to Get 5 DVDs, I Might get a 6th or 7th one if I Can't Decide.
> 
> -Vendetta
> -Joe Vs Punk II
> -Tag Wars 2006
> -The Homecoming
> -Bloodlust: The Best of the Bloodiest in ROH
> -Death Before Dishonor IV
> -It All Begins (2005)
> -Midnight Express Reunion
> -All Star Extravaganza II
> -Final Battle 2004
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1
> -Bitter Friends, Stiff Enemies
> -Final Battle 2003


-Vendetta
-Tag Wars 2006
-Joe vs. Punk II
-Midnight Express Reunion
-All Star Extravaganza II



FallenAngel88 said:


> Need some help trying to get into ROH but low on money but saw that the 10 dollar sale was back so I was thinking of getting some.I already have Manhatten Mayhem and Unified and thought both shows were good.But I was going to get three of the ten dollard dvd's or maybe a 20 dollar and a 10 dollar dvd so I need some help.
> 
> 10 dollar DVD's I am thinking of getting:
> Dissension
> 4th Anniversary Show
> Vendetta
> Escape from New York
> Death before Dishonor III
> 
> So should I get three from that list and what three should I get.Or should I get one from there and one of these dvd's:
> Glory by Honor V Night II
> Better than our Best
> Final Battle 2006
> Fight of the Century
> 
> Thx for ur help in building my ROH collection I am now hooked after only 2 dvd's


Get Better Than our Best and Vendetta.


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Edit- Nvm, Mystery Helped Me. Thanks Mystery.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



StraightEdge said:


> K, For the 10$ Sale, Im thinking of Bloodlust, the Best of hte Bloodiest Brawls, Vendetta, The Homecoming, Escape From New York.
> 
> Do You Think those are good choices, or should I change it up.
> And I Need one or two more DVDs to add to that list but I Don't know what to get.


See my suggestions. In my opinion, that's best order you can make.

EDIT: Nevermind...


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

You may want to change Homecoming. Vendetta is great choice as it has a ****3/4 match in Strong/Danielson & great matches of Daniels/Joe & The Embassy/Gen. Next & Styles. Escape From New York contains a ****+ match of Strong/Punk so that is a good buy also.


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> See my suggestions. In my opinion, that's best order you can make.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind...


Lol, Thanks. I'd Rep You But I Already Gave you rep earlier today, so you'll have to wait.


----------



## peep4life

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was looking into getting one of the FIP DVDs with the sale and noticed that Mystery recomended Strong vs Evans. Does anyone else having any suggestions, I'm a big Punk fan and was thinking about getting Bring the Pain, which has Punk/Danielson in a 2 out of 3 falls match. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



peep4life said:


> I was looking into getting one of the FIP DVDs with the sale and noticed that Mystery recomended Strong vs Evans. Does anyone else having any suggestions, I'm a big Punk fan and was thinking about getting Bring the Pain, which has Punk/Danielson in a 2 out of 3 falls match. Any feedback would be appreciated.


If you're a big Punk fan than get BTP.


----------



## peep4life

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> If you're a big Punk fan than get BTP.


Thanks man, is that the best overall show with him in it?


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Top 3 out of these shows?

Hell Freezes Over
Tag Wars 2006
Dissension
Unscripted II
Fourth Anniversary Show
Arena Warfare

Star ratings too would be incredible.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Top 3 out of these shows?
> 
> Hell Freezes Over
> Tag Wars 2006
> Dissension
> Unscripted II
> Fourth Anniversary Show
> Arena Warfare
> 
> Star ratings too would be incredible.


I havent seen Tag Wars, but of the other 5, I'd say HFO, 4AS, and AW. Many will tell you to pass on AW, but it has the best match of any of those shows (Dragon vs. Shelley, ****1/4-1/2), and an amazing angle to close.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Top 3 out of these shows?
> 
> Hell Freezes Over
> Tag Wars 2006
> Dissension
> Unscripted II
> Fourth Anniversary Show
> Arena Warfare
> 
> Star ratings too would be incredible.


-Tag Wars 2006
-Fourth Anniversary Show
-Unscripted II


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks, to both of you. Rep to be added. Anyone have star ratings for those shows?


EDIT: While waiting for my dvd order to arrive I want to watch a ROH show on the computer. Which one should I pick?

Black Friday Fallout
CSN1
International Showdown


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*Recently Order:*

Toryumon 11/19/2006 November 19th 2006
Puroresu DVD Sampler
Toryumon Wrestlejam 
AJPW 06/10/2006 June 10th 2006


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wrestlejam is awesome watts


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



.Emo said:


> Wrestlejam is awesome watts


Anything that has Chris Bosh in Dragon Gate is a must-buy to me.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is Arena Warfare really that bad? I mean is it just disappointing for ROH standards or just not a good show by any means.I'm tempted to get this show,Shelly/Dragon sounds awesome as does the CZW stuff,the opening scramble match aswell as Aries/Sydal looks good..I was thinking about getting it from the $10 sale.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Is Arena Warfare really that bad? I mean is it just disappointing for ROH standards or just not a good show by any means.I'm tempted to get this show,Shelly/Dragon sounds awesome as does the CZW stuff,the opening scramble match aswell as Aries/Sydal looks good..I was thinking about getting it from the $10 sale.


It's not one of the worst shows I've seen but its simply nothing you need to go out of you way to get. Shelley/Danielson (and included promo) and the ending of the show are easily the best things about it, and the scramble and Sydal/Aries were alright but honestly the rest of the card was really "Meh". If you are going to get it then 10 bucks or a free pick would be the way to go but I could recommend about 20 shows from 2006 that were better (just about everything IMO aside from Black Friday Fallout, In Your Face, Throwdown and Chicago Spectacular Night 1 that i've seen were better shows).


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just Ordered 6 DVDs, That brings my ROH DVD List to
-"Unified", 
-"4th Anniversary Show", 
-"Better Than Our Best". 
-"Glory By Honor Night 2", 
-"The Homecoming",
-"Tag Wars 2006", 
-"Vendetta",
-"Joe Vs Punk II"
- "All Star Extranganza II" & 
-"Midnight Express Reunion.

11 DVDs & Counting..


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROH-Dethroned

1. El Generico vs Albright-**
2. Hagadorn vs Dempsey-*
3. Blade vs Delirious-**
4. Whitmer vs Jacobs-***1/2
5. Shingo vs Strong-***1/4
6. Sydal & Daniels vs KOW-***3/4
7. Nigel vs Rave-***1/2
8. Richards vs Aries-***3/4
9. Joe & Cide vs Briscoes-***3/4

Very, very good show. Although there were no MOTYC on this card there were 5 really good match and the undercard matches were also pretty solid even though they have low ratings. Have to go like right now, maybe later on I'll expand on this.


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Is Arena Warfare really that bad? I mean is it just disappointing for ROH standards or just not a good show by any means.I'm tempted to get this show,Shelly/Dragon sounds awesome as does the CZW stuff,the opening scramble match aswell as Aries/Sydal looks good..I was thinking about getting it from the $10 sale.


i just saw it for the first time yesterday so here's my ratings:
*Tag Team Scramble Match* Homicide & Ricky Reyes vs. Dunn & Marcos vs. Jason Blade & Kid Mikaze vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe- ***
Roderick Strong vs Jimmy Yang- **1/2
Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal- ***1/2
Irish Airborne vs. Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke- **
*ROH World Title*Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley- ****1/3
*Three Way Dance*Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana vs. Samoa Joe- **3/4

I loved the world title match. the pshycology was great along with the mic work. I also though the heat on both men was tremendous. The main event seemed dissapointing to me because i thought it had a lot more potential. Also, I dont consider either of the brawls between ROH and CZW a match because there was no ref but i do think they were a little lack luster as well. all together, i think the show wasn't bad by any means, but for an ROH show there have definitly been much better.


----------



## .EMO

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Anything that has Chris Bosh in Dragon Gate is a must-buy to me.


I dont think he wresltes only makes an apperance.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah I know but Chris Bosh is still on the show & I heard he talked smack to Roderick Strong. Besides that, for what I heard, it's a great show.


----------



## Tom

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can someone please review Cage of Death 8 for me, im thinking of getting it. Worth it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Spartan should have a review up...actually, where is it Spartan?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*IWA: Mid South - Hurt 2007*
Jack Triller vs Jeff Brooks - * 3/4
Vortekz vs Billy Roc - **
Iron Saints vs Ricochet & Chuck Taylor - ** 3/4
-Finishers Match- 
Drake Younger vs CJ Otis - *** 3/4
-IWA Mid South Light Heavywieght Title-
Josh Ambercrombe (c) vs Jimmy Jacobs - *** 1/2
-IWA Mid South Tag Team Titles-
Ian Rotten & Mickie Knuckles vs North Star Express - **
Arik Cannon vs Erick Stevens - *** 1/2
-First Time Ever-
Low Ki vs Roderick Strong - *** 3/4

Overall Show Rating - *** 3/4 Very solid show from IWA: MS


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Black Friday Fallout

1. SHIMMER Match-**
2. Guantlet Series-***1/4
3. KOW vs Straries-***1/2
4. Shingo vs Mark Briscoe-***
5. Cide vs Rave-***
6. Joe vs Jay Briscoe-***1/4
7. Sydaniels vs Delirious & richards-***3/4

Overall Show Rating-***1/4

Fairly decent show but nothing to go out of your way to get. Sometimes it was hard to watch and I kept needing to take breaks, so the watchability of this show is pretty low. This actually turned out better than I expected(expections pretty low) with MOTN honors going to the main event.

Side note-I watched Daniels match from BFF, Dethroned and CSN1 and his matches got a rating of ***3/4 or higher from me. Very impressed with his last couple of matches after having a long ass drought with just average matches.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> ^ Spartan should have a review up...actually, where is it Spartan?


Been delayed to due deleted files and stuff, hope to have it up after I review FB06 for Gerweck.

However, Cage Of Death 8 is a MUST BUY for any indy fan, and here are some ratings:

8 Man Lucha Tag- ***
DJ Hyde vs Umaga Mana- **1/4
Team Andrew vs NJ All Stars- **1/2
Cheech vs Cloudy- ***1/4
Blackout vs BLKOUT- **1/2
Hallowicked vs Sexxxy Eddy- **1/2
Ruckus vs Human Tornado- ***1/4
Pandora's Box vs LuFisto/Luke/Havoc- ***
Necro Butcher vs Drake Younger- ***1/2
Chris Hero vs Justice Pain vs Eddie Kingston- ***
Cage Of Death- * (Entertaining as hell)


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I'd give the COD match ***1/4 based on entertainment value. Try and watch the match with an open mind. You'll enjoy it much more.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Oh, definitely Mystery. For pure entertainment, I'd go probably higher than your rating. But, for an actual match, it was horrible, and I can pinpoint exact parts in the match that just boggle the mind. I don't watch matches like that, but since I was reviewing, I tried to.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I came across some covers for upcoming FIP DVDs...


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just finished watching Glory by Honor V Night 2. heres my review:
Jack Evans vs Davey Richards- **1/2
Adam Pearce vs. Delirious- **
*Three Way Dance* Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs**
Homicide & Samoa Joe vs. The Briscoes- ***
*ROH World Tag Team Titles* Generation Next vs. The Kings Of Wrestling- ***1/2
*GHC Heavyweight Title* Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness- ****
*ROH World Title* Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA- ****3/4

This was one of the the best ROH shows ive seen so far imo. I liked the show top to bottom. In the three way dance i liked how cabana and jacobs didnt seem to worry that daniels was there and they (mainly just cabana) just toyed with him while trying to get inside the others head. The GHC title match was very good with a lot of sick spots. The ROH title match was also a VERY good match with a couple of pretty cool spots, too. As with most danielson matches, the last 8-10 minutes of the match were pretty intense and the false finishers really kept you on the edge of your seat. Definitly a most have dvd for all ROH fans.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



wwefanatic411 said:


> I just finished watching Glory by Honor V Night 2. heres my review:
> Jack Evans vs Davey Richards- **1/2
> Adam Pearce vs. Delirious- **
> *Three Way Dance* Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs**
> Homicide & Samoa Joe vs. The Briscoes- ***
> *ROH World Tag Team Titles* Generation Next vs. The Kings Of Wrestling- ***1/2
> *GHC Heavyweight Title* Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness- ****
> *ROH World Title* Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA- ****3/4
> 
> This was one of the the best ROH shows ive seen so far imo. I liked the show top to bottom. In the three way dance i liked how cabana and jacobs didnt seem to worry that daniels was there and they (mainly just cabana) just toyed with him while trying to get inside the others head. The GHC title match was very good with a lot of sick spots. The ROH title match was also a VERY good match with a couple of pretty cool spots, too. As with most danielson matches, the last 8-10 minutes of the match were pretty intense and the false finishers really kept you on the edge of your seat. Definitly a most have dvd for all ROH fans.


prettyy good, but i think davey/jack was like ***1/2, i thought it was an awesome opener


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Have a question,are any of the Third Anniversity Celebration shows worth ordering? Pt3 in particular looks good..


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ I've only seen Part 1, which was my FIRST EVER ROH DVD. I normally rewatch my ROH DVDs (all 40 of them) 2 - 3 times, but this one never. That says it all, as it's like an LI show with a bad crowd and nothing to go out of your way for to see. Dont get Pt 1.

__________________________



Spartanlax said:


> Been delayed to due deleted files and stuff, hope to have it up after I review FB06 for Gerweck.


Ooo, how did you get that job?

__________________________

Mystery, but those 2 last FIP DVDs. They have Gran Akuma on them.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Have a question,are any of the Third Anniversity Celebration shows worth ordering? Pt3 in particular looks good..


Part 2 is a great show. Definately worth buying.


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Out of these shows what two or three should I pick up?Final Battle 2003, Joe Vs. Punk II, All Star Extravaganza II, Vendetta, or Tag Wars 2006?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



AmEagle said:


> Out of these shows what two or three should I pick up?Final Battle 2003, Joe Vs. Punk II, All Star Extravaganza II, Vendetta, or Tag Wars 2006?


Vendetta & All Star Extravaganza II (However, if you haven't seen the Joe/Punk II match then get that instead).


----------



## Ste

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone think that Disension or Hell Freezes Over are any good?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Does anyone think that Disension or Hell Freezes Over are any good?


Dissension is decent. The main event and a solid Daniels/Sydal match make it worth $10. Hell Freezes Over is a better show than Dissension. The main event and Sydal/Styles along with Joe/Whitmer make it worth $10.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What are some of the best FIP shows? I was looking into them and I wanted to get Cage of Pain and Southern Justice. I am just basing this off the cards. So does anyone have any recommendations for me.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> What are some of the best FIP shows? I was looking into them and I wanted to get Cage of Pain and Southern Justice. I am just basing this off the cards. So does anyone have any recommendations for me.


Strong vs. Evans is a steal at $10. I recently ordered the three most recent shows but haven't recieved them yet. However, I've heard a lot of good things about Southern Justice.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Mystery. I think I'll order after you review them. Hopefully Strong vs Evans is on the next $10. Even if it isnt, it's only $15.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Thanks Mystery. I think I'll order after you review them. Hopefully Strong vs Evans is on the next $10. Even if it isnt, it's only $15.


It'll stay $10 even after the sale. Whenever a FIP show goes on sale for $10 it stays $10 for good.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

That's awesome. Thanks for that news Mystery. I'll definetly pick it up then. 

I also started watching The Bitter End today, and its not as bad as everyone says. Maybe I'm not a harsh grader but I have enjoyed every match so far. I still have the second half to watch but I have enjoyed it so far. Nothing spectacular but its a been a solid show.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*IWA-MS Revolution Strong Style Tournament 2003*
1. "Spyder" Nate Webb vs. Steve Stone - **
2. Brad Bradley vs. Stan Dupp - **
3. CM Punk vs. Tarek the Great - *
4. Sonjay Dutt & Ruckus vs. Simon Sezz & JC Bailey - **1/4
5. Chris Hero vs. Tracy Smothers - **3/4
6. BJ Whitmer vs. Ian Rotten - **1/2
7. Hy-Zaya vs. Michael Todd Stratton - **1/4
8. Danny Daniels vs. Matt Stryker vs. Mark Wolf - **1/2
9. Stan Dupp vs. CM Punk - ***
10. BJ Whitmer vs. Chris Hero - **3/4
11. Dog Collar Match - Mean Mitch Page vs. Rollin Hard - ***
12. CM Punk vs. BJ Whitmer - ***1/4

Overall show rating - **3/4


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Poste this in the newb guide, but it works here too.

Dedicated Review (live)
kind of a weird show. I felt like I would have liked it so much more on DVD, almost, because everything was solid but nothing was really geared towards a live crowd experience except Hero/Cide and maybe the opener. Here are a few thoughts though.
1. Rocky Romero vs. Davey Richards - This was a really great, stiff opener. Better than the Nigel-Walters opener for 11/3 which I also liked. Really stiff and some cool psychology as well, and Davey shows why hes one of the best sellers in ROH. I expect ratings around ***1/4-***1/2.
2. Jack Evans vs. Eddie Edwards - Squash to get Evans back in and Edwards face on the card. Enetertaining and short, flt like an ROHVideos match, but it never showed up there.
3. Delirious & Pelle Primeau vs. Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn - This was really fun and one of the occasions I bet it would be better live, as you get all the wacky Delirious stuff. Prob about **-**1/2 tops.
4. Jimmy Jacobs, Brent Albright & Lacey vs. Colt Cabana, BJ Whitmer & Daizee Haze in a wild No DQ brawl - Okay, this was very good stuff I expect to be better on DVD when you can see everything. I'm assuming you've seen Final Battle. Take the opening of the BJ-Jimmy brawl from that tag match, and stretch it without and regular tag stuff. But the match, I think , was only around 8-10 minutes, but was grwat for what it was. Prob about ***1/4.
5. Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness - Another match that will probably be better on DVD. A bit slower and not a lot of the great Joe stiffness and shit, and not as many sick Nigel strikes, but told a great story and was really, really good. I saw someone give it ****1/4, and I definatly wouldn't go that high, but you'll probably see most ratings around ***1/2-***3/4, and I would not be surpised to see some people give it ****. Really good stuff.
6. Jimmy Rave vs. Jason Blade vs. Shingo vs. Christopher Daniels - Your average four corner, not much to write home about. As per usual, everyone played their character really well but the action itself wasn't much. Proabaly around **1/4, your average 4CS.
7. Homicide vs. Chris Hero - Alroght, I really dug this, but I was probably alone. It was really old school, with Hero stalling, Cide being a great babyfac, and the dueling managers at ringside. The action was good but not amazing but it was a fun, if simple, story and ended in a finsih that worked perfectly. Probably around ***1/2 but I really don't know if it will come off better on DVD due to more patiente, or worse beacause you don't get the fun Smokes/Sweeney dynamic at ringside. Not really **** stuff though.
8) Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong - This was really, really weird. I, and some around me, thought it would only go 2 falls because of how it hd been built, but we still felt it ended early (even though I think it went around 30 minutes). They never went into the cray nearfall sequence like Unified and kept it like a more basic tag match, but it was these two teams so the stuff was still gret. It just felt that everyone was waiting for that final kick into igh gear and it never came. They just wrestled, then it was over. But it was still really good-great stuff, I imagine most ratings to be between ***1/2 to ****, but this was a match I thought I would have like 100 times better on DVD.
Overall, a lot of really good stuff here but nothing really amazing. Hard to rate live, and I bet it will be a Love it/Hate it DVD based on what your looking for. It was a lot of storytelling, slower paced matches and no "everyones knocked out!" amazing, "state of the art" matches. Not as good as HRB, for my money, but I bet most will like it more than anything from October or a lot of the pre-FB shows. Slightly reccomended, but not must have. Probably around the range of Irresistable Forces, with nothing stepping up and stealing the show but everything being pretty damn good.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Some new merch up at IPV, highlights include: 
History of the GHC Heavyweight Title set with every title defence to date (aside from the 1/27/07 very dissipointing Misawa/Morishima match)
Best of Jack Evans vol. 2
Best of Matt Sydal custom comp
and a Best of Ted DiBiase in Japan compilation.


----------



## Ste

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Dissension is decent. The main event and a solid Daniels/Sydal match make it worth $10. Hell Freezes Over is a better show than Dissension. The main event and Sydal/Styles along with Joe/Whitmer make it worth $10.


Thanks, i'll look into them


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I dont know if its up here, but I found KENTA-ori at DVDVR and its definatly worth a look. About ***1/2, tops. But it doesnt feel like a Budokan main, unfortunatly. Worse matches have, but this doesn't. ROH should permanently institute trophies, too.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Some new merch up at IPV, highlights include:
> History of the GHC Heavyweight Title set with every title defence to date (aside from the 1/27/07 very dissipointing Misawa/Morishima match)
> Best of Jack Evans vol. 2
> Best of Matt Sydal custom comp
> and a Best of Ted DiBiase in Japan compilation.


Nice I'll pick up the GHC and Jack Evans II DVD's soon.


----------



## FallenAngel88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I only have 2 ROH DVD's and with the 10 dollar dvd sale i was thinking of getting some more I dont know to get three 10 dollar dvd's or 1 20 and 1 10 dvd's.

What I am asking out of these dvd's is there a combo of three that would be worth it instead of getting a 20 and 10.(Matches interested in Parenthesis)

Dissension (AJ vs. Danielson and Sydal vs. Daniels)
4th Anniversary Show (Rave vs. Danielson and Sydal/Styles vs. Strong/Aries)
Showdown in Motown (Sabin vs. Danielson and Sydal/Styles vs. Abyss/Rave and Shelley vs. Aries)
Vendetta (Strong vs. Danielson and The Embassy vs. Generation Next)
Escape from New York (Heard rave reviews about it.)

Or should I just get a 10 dollar dvd from above and a 20 dollar dvd and if I should these are the ones I am interested in.

Fight of the Century (Joe vs. Danielson and Kenta vs. Davey Richards)
Glory by Honor V Night 2 (Kenta vs. Danielson)
Better than our Best (Storm vs. Danielson and Cabana vs. Homicide and Aries/Strong title defense)

Any reviews of these shows would also be help either match by match or show reviews by themself I will add rep for help.Thx for building my ROH collection.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Showdown in Motown is one of the worst shows in ROH History. I had see it, nothing is special about that show except Homicide & Colt Cabana brawl. Vendetta was a great show & every match you are interested in was ****. Samoa Joe/Christoher Daniels is another very good match. Homicide & Colt Cabana brawl was better than their SDIM brawl.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

FallenAngel get Better Than Our Best & Vendetta.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

last 4 shows have been named

Fifth Year Festival: Finale- Liverpool, UK 3/4/07
Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool- Liverpool, UK 3/3/07
Fifth Year Festival: Chicago- Chicago, IL 2/24/07
Fifth Year Festival: Dayton- Dayton, OH 2/23/07

kinda dissapointed with the names they've given these shows especially Joes last show would of liked something related to him


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^
Yeah I'm kinda disappointed with the show name of Joe's last match,but oh well aslong as the show is as good as some say it is.

Can I get some opnions on Escape from New York,and Midnight Express Reunion? If I could get star ratings also that would be appreciated.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> ^
> Yeah I'm kinda disappointed with the show name of Joe's last match,but oh well aslong as the show is as good as some say it is.
> 
> What are everyones thoughts on Escape from New York,and Midnight Express Reunion? If I could get star ratings also that would be appreciated.


Midnight Express Reunion is one of the top 5 shows from '04. Fantastic Joe/Danielson match which in my opinion is better than their FOTC match, a very good Ki/Lethal match, and a good Homicide/McGuinness match. 

Escape From New York is a vastly underrated show. Very good main event featuring Punk/Strong, a very good Joe/Aries match, and a good Lethal/Homicide match.

Both shows are definately worth $10.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> ^
> Yeah I'm kinda disappointed with the show name of Joe's last match,but oh well aslong as the show is as good as some say it is.
> 
> Can I get some opnions on Escape from New York,and Midnight Express Reunion? If I could get star ratings also that would be appreciated.


Both of those shows are in my top ten, I personally think they are both better than BTOB (but I think you all severely overate that show even if it was really good).

*Midnight Express Reunion*
Havana Pitbulls vs Izzy & Angel Dust - ** 1/2
Jimmy Rave vs Trent Acid vs Josh Daniels vs BJ Whitmer - ** 1/2
Low Ki vs Jay Lethal - ****
Homicide vs Nigel McGuinness - *** 3/4
Generation Next vs CM Punk, Ace Steel & Jimmy Jacobs w/Steamboat - *** 1/2
Fun Midnight Express segment
Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson (there best match easily) - **** 3/4

*Escape From New York*
Dunn, Marcos & Dixie vs Lacey's Angels & Vordell Walker - ** 3/4
Whitmer & Jacobs vs Carnage Crew - *** 1/4
Alex Shelley vs Jimmy Rave vs James Gibson vs Azriel - *** 1/4
Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries - ****
Colt Cabana vs Nigel McGuinness - *** 1/2
Homicide vs Jay lethal - *** 1/4
CM Punk vs Roderick Strong - ****


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^
Thanks to both of you.I've already ordered both just needed a couple opnions, sounds good..

So you guys say that Joe/Danielson from MER is better than their FOTC match,personally I don't see nothing topping their FOTC match,I really love that match,but you guys really know your stuff so I'll take your word for it.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Both of those shows are in my top ten, I personally think they are both better than BTOB (but I think you all severely overate that show even if it was really good).
> 
> *Escape From New York*
> Dunn, Marcos & Dixie vs Lacey's Angels & Vordell Walker - ** 3/4
> Whitmer & Jacobs vs Carnage Crew - *** 1/4
> Alex Shelley vs Jimmy Rave vs James Gibson vs Azriel - *** 1/4
> Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries - ****
> Colt Cabana vs Nigel McGuinness - *** 1/2
> Homicide vs Jay lethal - *** 1/4
> CM Punk vs Roderick Strong - ****


*Escape From New York*
Dunn, Marcos & Dixie vs Lacey's Angels & Vordell Walker - **3/4
Whitmer & Jacobs vs Carnage Crew - **3/4
Alex Shelley vs Jimmy Rave vs James Gibson vs Azrieal - ***1/4
Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries - ***3/4
Colt Cabana vs Nigel McGuinness - **1/4-**1/2
Homicide vs Jay lethal - ***1/4
CM Punk vs Roderick Strong - ****1/4


I thought McGuinness/Cabana was boring, confusing & so out of place & the tag team title was a little above average.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> ^^
> Thanks to both of you.I've already ordered both just needed a couple opnions, sounds good..
> 
> So you guys say that Joe/Danielson from MER is better than thier FOTC match,personally I don't see nothing topping their FOTC match,I really love that match,but you guys really know your stuff so I'll take you're word for it.


Well wait till you see MER then, yeah I may be in the minority but that is the best match between the two and if Joe/Punk II didn't exist (haven't seen J/P III yet) I would have called that 2004 MOTY.

Really you thought the tag team match wasn't good? Granted they aren't a very talented team but the Crew was on fire that right, the reactions with the crowd they put forth were excellent, not to mension the awesome bump towards the end. Tag Division sucked in 2005 and I think that is one of the standout defences of 2005. Also I thought the Euro rules match was a nice way to add to the Cabana/Nigel fued.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Really you thought the tag team match wasn't good? Granted they aren't a very talented team but the Crew was on fire that right, the reactions with the crowd they put forth were excellent, not to mension the awesome bump towards the end. Tag Division sucked in 2005 and I think that is one of the standout defences of 2005. Also I thought the Euro rules match was a nice way to add to the Cabana/Nigel fued.


I like the Carnage Crew but I didn't felt that it is that good. Maybe, just maybe it was *** but I wouldn't go too far with ***+ in my opinion. It was watchable but not that good.


----------



## FallenAngel88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just wondering could i also use the 10% deal with the ten dollar dvds thx,Also when does the deal end.


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Dont quote me on this but i dont think you can. One promotion at a time


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i think you might be able to because it says you can combine the B3G1F on fIP shows with the 10% off so i see no reason you couldn't do it with the $10 dvds aswell guess the only way to find out for sure would be to try it


----------



## FallenAngel88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

is there any way that i can just tell if it works without money or anything using a money order to buy dvd's


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just do an order and go as far as you can without putting in any payment info, then cancel and take everything out of your cart.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

You can use the 10% off on the $10 DVDs.


----------



## FallenAngel88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

One more question sry to bug people but I am ordering tommorrow when do you think the Big Ten Sale ends.Also I am getting Better than our Best (if still in stock when i order),Vendetta,and either the 4th Anniversary Show or Dissension which dvd out of those two would be good and how does that order sound.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Chicago Spectacular Night 1

1. Toland vs. Kikutaro-**
2. Briscoes vs. IA-**
3. Cide vs. Albright-***
4. 4 Corner Survival-***3/4
5. Nigel vs. Rave-***1/4
6. Delirious & Steel vs. Hagadorn & Pearce-**
7. Cabana vs. Jacobs-**
8. Straries vs. Sydal & Shingo-***3/4
9. AD vs. Joe-***1/4

Overall Show Rating-***1/4

--------------------------
Now off to check my mailbox to see if my order came in. Its been 17 days already.

Edit: Yes, I got them.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



FallenAngel88 said:


> One more question sry to bug people but I am ordering tommorrow when do you think the Big Ten Sale ends.Also I am getting Better than our Best (if still in stock when i order),Vendetta,and either the 4th Anniversary Show or Dissension which dvd out of those two would be good and how does that order sound.


The sale ends tomorrow and get the 4AS.


----------



## FallenAngel88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Tommorrow is the last day or what for the sale


----------



## guitarist7

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

hey guys, i was just wondering how many best of cm punk dvds are out there, cuz i think i will be getting some. i dont know much about fip and roh, but i think that these are the all the best of cm punk dvds

1. fip - best of cm punk
2. roh - best of cm punk - better than u (vol 1)
3. roh - best of cm punk - straightedge (vol 2)
4. roh - best of cm punk - the legacy continues (vol 3)

is that all of the cm punk best of's?????


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just got my FIP DVDs in. I'll be spending the rest of today watching.


----------



## FallenAngel88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Rate my Order:

Better than our Best and Vendetta and if anyone can give me reviews without spoilers then that would be nice.And it was funny that they both took place in Chicago Ridge.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



guitarist7 said:


> hey guys, i was just wondering how many best of cm punk dvds are out there, cuz i think i will be getting some. i dont know much about fip and roh, but i think that these are the all the best of cm punk dvds
> 
> 1. fip - best of cm punk
> 2. roh - best of cm punk - better than u (vol 1)
> 3. roh - best of cm punk - straightedge (vol 2)
> 4. roh - best of cm punk - the legacy continues (vol 3)
> 
> is that all of the cm punk best of's?????



theres also an IWA:MS Best Of CM Punk


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



FallenAngel88 said:


> Rate my Order:
> 
> Better than our Best and Vendetta and if anyone can give me reviews without spoilers then that would be nice.And it was funny that they both took place in Chicago Ridge.



Vendetta:

The Embassy vs. Generation Next & AJ Styles: ****
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong: ****3/4-*****
Adam Pearce vs. Davey Andrews: DUD
Colt Cabana & Homicide Brawl: ***1/4-***1/2
Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels: ***3/4
BJ Whitmer vs. Claudio Castagnoli: ***
Sal Rinuaro vs. Jimmy Jacobs: **3/4
Ace Steel & Delirious vs. Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer: **1/2-**3/4

Better Than Our Best (Matches I Saw On The Internet)

Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm: ****
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Naruki Doi & CIMA: ****1/4
The Embassy & Masato Yoshino vs. Do Fixer: ***1/4


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



FallenAngel88 said:


> Rate my Order:
> 
> Better than our Best and Vendetta and if anyone can give me reviews without spoilers then that would be nice.And it was funny that they both took place in Chicago Ridge.


Better Than Our Best is in my opinion the best ROH show ever and Vendetta was a top 5 show from 2005.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*FIP Southern Justice*
1. Canadian Cougar vs. Jaison Moore - *1/2
2. Steve Madison & Chasyn Rance vs. Erick Stevens & Sal Rinauro - **
3. Cyber Kong vs. Seth Delay - *3/4
4. Shingo vs. Jerrelle Clark - **3/4
5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Black Market (FIP Tag Team Title #1 Contenders Match) -*3/4
6. The Heartbreak Express vs. The Winners of the #1 Contenders Match (FIP Tag Team Title Match) - 1/2*
7. Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal (FIP Heavyweight Title #1 Contenders Match) - ***1/2
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards (FIP Heavyweight Title Match) - ***1/2 (possibly ***3/4)

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



FallenAngel88 said:


> Rate my Order:
> 
> Better than our Best and Vendetta and if anyone can give me reviews without spoilers then that would be nice.And it was funny that they both took place in Chicago Ridge.


Better Than Our Best is probably the best ROH show ever. IMO

*Better Than Our Best*
6MM - **3/4
Reyes vs. Delirious - **1/4
Embassy/Yoshino vs. Do Fixer - ****
AJ vs. Yang vs. Daniels vs. Joe - ***3/4
Aries/Strong vs. Blood Generation - ****1/4
Danielson vs. Storm - ***3/4
Homicide vs. Caban Chicago Street Fight - ***1/2 - ***3/4


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ I agree


-Mystery- said:


> Better Than Our Best is in my opinion the best ROH show ever


I'm glad I'm not the only one here that feels this way,I love this show,from top to bottom its excellent in every way.I've rewatched it more times than any other of my DVD's,you can't go wrong with BTOB.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> *FIP Southern Justice*
> 1. Canadian Cougar vs. Jaison Moore - *1/2
> 2. Steve Madison & Chasyn Rance vs. Erick Stevens & Sal Rinauro - **
> 3. Cyber Kong vs. Seth Delay - *3/4
> 4. Shingo vs. Jerrelle Clark - **3/4
> 5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Black Market (FIP Tag Team Title #1 Contenders Match) -*3/4
> 6. The Heartbreak Express vs. The Winners of the #1 Contenders Match (FIP Tag Team Title Match) - 1/2*
> 7. Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal (FIP Heavyweight Title #1 Contenders Match) - ***1/2
> 8. Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards (FIP Heavyweight Title Match) - ***1/2 (possibly ***3/4)
> 
> Overall show rating - ***


The show looks terrible star rating wise. I thought the Strong/Sydal match would kick ass like their match was in PWG but I was wrong.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> The show looks terrible star rating wise. I thought the Strong/Sydal match would kick ass like their match was in PWG but I was wrong.


It was actually a good show. All the matches flowed nicely and the way matches fell into place flowed nicely aswell. The double main event was very good and the undercard wasn't too bad. The Briscoes winning the tag titles was cool to see and them celebrating with the fans was nice to see aswell. Right now, I have to finish watching the other few shows I got to see how this one ranks.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that matches 5 & 6 got low ratings because they were short matches. I think they lasted a combined 7 mins or maybe less.


----------



## lord_dion

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anyone seen Final Battle 2007? is it worth getting?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



lord_dion said:


> Has anyone seen Final Battle 2007? is it worth getting?


06* and yea it's a really good overall show


----------



## Tom

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone have a review for...
CZW "High Stakes 2: Night Show - Always Bet On Black" Sept. 11, 2004
...im thinking of getting it.
Would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Top 5 shows of 2005? Weekend Of Champs N2 & 4th Anni Show star ratings? Must haves of 2006?

If you can contribute in any way it would be greatly appreciated. I'm looking to fill up with the best shows from 2005 and 2006.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

2005 - Manhatten Mayhem, Nowhere 2 Run, Death Before Dishonor III, The Future is Now and Final Battle 05 IMO.

2006 - Better Than Our Best, Dragon Gate Challenge, Supercard of Honor, Ring of Homicide and Final Battle 2006.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> 2005 - Manhatten Mayhem, Nowhere 2 Run, Death Before Dishonor III, The Future is Now and Final Battle 05 IMO.
> 
> 2006 - Better Than Our Best, Dragon Gate Challenge, Supercard of Honor, Ring of Homicide and Final Battle 2006.


You forgot Unified :cuss:


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DavidEFC said:


> You forgot Unified :cuss:


I love Unified but I put FB06 over that show just because it was overall better.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> I love Unified but I put FB06 over that show just because it was overall better.


I still have to watch FB06. I have it but just haven't got round to watching it yet. I have all the 2006 shows and have been watching them in order (along with a few older shows randomly) and i'm only up to GBHV night 2 :$


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Man FB 06 is being so overrated. It was a really good and fun show, but no where near the top 5 shows of the year 2006. Unified, Glory By Honor 5 Night 2, Supercard of Honor, Tag Wars 2006 are all must haves from 2006.

From 2005, Vendetta, Final Battle 2005, MAnhattan Mayhem, Nowhere to Run, Final Showdown, Future is Now,


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks guys. I;ll add rep later because my computer is going extremely slow on this site right now. I own most of those shows and have seen Unified, N2R & Final Showdown(2 years ago).

Going to check out the cards.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks guys. I;ll add rep later because my computer is going extremely slow on this site right now. I own most of those shows and have seen Unified, N2R & Final Showdown(2 years ago).

Going to check out the cards.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*FIP All or Nothing*
1. Jerrelle Clark vs. Bino Gambino - *3/4
2. Pelle Primeau vs. Jack Manley vs. Jake Manning (Three Way Dance) - *3/4
3. Canadian Cougar vs. Shane Hagadorn - **
4. Shingo vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2
5. Steve Madison & Chasyn Rance vs. Rhett Titus & Alex Payne - **1/2 - **3/4
6. Erick Stevens & Seth Delay vs. Sal Rinauro & Kenny King - **1/2 - **3/4
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Black Market vs. The Heartbreak Express (FIP Tag Team Title Match - No DQ - Three Way Dance) - **1/2 - **3/4
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (FIP Heavyweight Title vs. FIP Career Match) - ***3/4

Overall show rating - *** - ***1/4


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I got my Smart Mark Video DVDs today & their shipping is fast as hell.

IWA-MS Revolution Strong Style Tournament 2005

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Trik Davis: **1/4-**1/2

*1st Round*
Tank vs. Samoa Joe: ***-***1/4

*1st Round*
BJ Whitmer vs. Corporal Robinson: **1/2

*1st Round*
Chris Hero vs. Ian Rotten: **3/4-***

*IWA-MS Heavyweight Championship*
Bull Pain vs. Jimmy Jacobs (c): **1/2-**3/4

*Chris Candido Strong Style Comedy Match & ICW-ICWA Tex-Arkana Television Championship*
Larry Sweeney (c) vs. Colt Cabana vs. Delirious: ***1/4 (LMAO Classic)

*1st Round*
Eddie Kingston vs. Necro Butcher: ***1/4-***1/2 (Hands Down Best Tourney Match of the Night)

Mickie Knuckles vs. Daizee Haze: **3/4-***

****NOTE*** Samoa Joe suffers leg injury & could not continue the tourney*

*Semi-Final*
Necro Butcher vs. BJ Whitmer: **3/4

*Elimination Six-Man Tag Team Match*
Josh Abercrombie, Brandon & Vito Thomaselli vs. Matt Sydal, Tyler Black & Marek Brave: ***1/2

*Finals*
Chris Hero vs. Necro Butcher: **3/4

Overall: Not the Worse Show But Not the Best Show I Seen From IWA-MS. Kingston/Butcher, Tank/Joe, Cabana/Sweeney/Delirious & Elimination Match are the highlights of this show.


----------



## SP_10

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone have a review for Death Before Dishonor 3 and Redemption, thanks in advance.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



THE POUNCE said:


> Does anyone have a review for Death Before Dishonor 3 and Redemption, thanks in advance.


redemption
4cs- *3/4
spanky vs colt cabana- **1/2
Whitmer/Jacobs vs McGuiness/Collyer- **3/4
Six man war- ***1/4
Low ki vs jay lethal- ***1/2
Matt hardy vs Homicide- ***1/2
punk vs Joe vs Gibson vs daniels- ***1/4

Overall- ***


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

my redemption ratings.

4cs- *1/2
spanky vs colt cabana- **1/2
Whitmer/Jacobs vs McGuiness/Collyer- ***
Six man war- ***3/4
Low ki vs jay lethal- **1/2
Matt hardy vs Homicide- ***1/4
punk vs Joe vs Gibson vs daniels- ***3/4

Overall: 7/10.

DBD3

Hillbilly JesHUSS vs the Embassy - ***
CC vs Dunn and Marcos - **
Joe/Cabana - ***
AJ/Petey - ***
Special K vs Strong/Jack - ***1/4
4CS - ***1/4
Ki/Lethal - ***1/2 (10x better than redemption match)
Punk/Aries - ****1/4 - ****1/2

Overall: 7/10, but woth buying easily for the main event.

DBD 3 > Redemption IMO. Get DBD 3.


----------



## angryWEFposter.

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Punk vs Aeris is a good enough reason to buy DBD3.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

CZW Night of Infamy 4

Xposed (Team Masturbation, Kings of Wrestling & BLK OUT Promos Were the Best)

Nate Webb vs. Niles Young: **1/2-**3/4

B-Boy & Adam Flash vs. Excalibur & Beef Wellington: ***

DJ Hyde & Jon Dahmer vs. Danny Havoc & Necro Butcher: **3/4-*** (Havoc Took An Ass-Whooping)

Heretic vs. Sabian: **3/4-***

*CZW Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
Sexxxy Eddy vs. JC Bailey vs. Derek Frazier: **1/2-**3/4

*CZW Iron Man #1 Contender Match*
Mike Quackenbush vs. Chris Sabin: ****

*CZW World Heavyweight Championship*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ruckus: ***1/2-***3/4

*Last Man Standing*
Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston: ***3/4

*Shattered Dreams Match* 
Necro Butcher & Toby Klein vs. Nick Gage & JC Bailey: **3/4-*** (Guess Who Came Back From Iraq)

Overall: This was a very good show & Castagnoli/Ruckus, Quackenbush/Sabin & Kingston/Hero were the highlights of this show.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sorry For The Double Post but I can't edit my last post & the current page ain't working on this thread. The show I rated was CZW Night of Infamy 4.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just picked up a pretty big order from IVP Best of Jack Evans II, Best of Nigel McGuinness, Best of Stampede and the GHC History which is 11 disk


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Best Of Jack Evans II is out?! MUST BUY!

Oh, on a side note, I played with Evans and his bro on Xbox Live (Gears Of War). Chainsawed Jack in half and proceeded to yell 'BOOM' every time I hit him. It was fun.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

LMAO sounds fun Spartan 

Here is the link to the new Evans disk 

http://new.ivpvideos2.com/product_info.php?products_id=1561


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

ROH-Manhattam Mayhem

1. Izzy & Deranged vs Dixie & Azrieal-***1/4
2. McGuinness vs Cabana-***
3. Gibson vs Black Tiger-****
4. Whitmer & Jacobs vs Strong & Evans-****1/2
5. Lethal vs Joe-****
6. CM Punk vs Rave-***3/4
7. Aries vs Shelley-****1/2
8. Joe & Lethal vs Rottweilers-***1/2

Overall Rating-*****

Fantastic show. Really glad I picked this up.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

CZW Cage of Death 8

Beef Wellington, Player Uno, Ricochet & Chuck Taylor vs. Max Boyer, Niles Young, Icarus & Gran Akuma: ***-***1/4 (Middle of this Match Player Uno Was Traded For Max Boyer By Niles Young)

Team Andrew vs. New Jersey All-Stars: *3/4 (Why They Book These Guys?)

Mana vs. DJ Hyde: **1/4

*Falls Count Anywhere*
Cleech vs. Cloudy: ***1/4-***1/2

*CZW World Tag Team Championship*
BLK OUT (c) vs. Original Black Out ** (Everything In This Match Went Wrong)

*CZW Jr. Heavyweight Title #1 Contender*
Sexxxy Eddy vs. Hallowicked: **1/2-**3/4

Human Tornado vs. Ruckus ***1/4-***1/2 (Besides COD, Human Tornado Stole The Show)

Adam Flash, B-Boy & Messiah vs. Luke Hawx, Danny Havoc, & LuFisto: **3/4

*CZW Ultraviolent Underground Championship*
Drake Younger (c) vs. Necro Butcher: ***1/4-***1/2

*CZW World Heavyweight Championship*
Eddie Kingston (c) vs. Chris Hero vs. Justice Pain: **3/4

*Cage of Death*
John Zandig vs. Nick Gage vs. Lobo vs. LuFisto: ***1/2-***3/4

Overall: Good Show By CZW. Highlights of this show are COD, Tornado/Ruckus, Younger/Butcher, Cleech/Cloudy & 8-Man Tag Team Match.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey Spartan, whats your tag son? Get some games in, not that good though. Evans always pw3s me, I've been playing him a litte to.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

IWA-MS HURT 2007

Jack Thriller vs. Jeff Brooks: **1/2

Vortekz vs. Billy Roc: **3/4

Vito & Sal Thomaseli vs. Ricochet & Chuck Taylor: ***1/4-***1/2 (LOL on Ricochet coming out to Gangsta Paradise by Coolio)

*Finisher Match*
Drake Younger vs. CJ Otis: ***1/2-***3/4

*IWA-MS Light Heavyweight Championship*
Josh Abercrmbie (c) vs. Jimmy Jacobs: ***1/4-***1/2

*IWA-MS Tag Team Championship*
Ian Rotten & Mickie Knuckles (c) vs. Darin Corbin & Ryan Cruz: **1/4-**1/2

*Strong Style Challenge*
Erick Stevens vs. Arik Cannon: ***1/2-***3/4

*The Dream Match*
Roderick Strong vs. Low Ki: ****1/4 (Early MOTYC To Me)

Great show by IWA-MS. Highlights are every match excpect the first two matches & the tag team title match. I recommend this show by Low Ki/Strong alone.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Based on this point system I now use(add the word points to everyone number below). Out of the full shows I've seen this year. 



Glory By Honor Night 2-410
Supercard of Honor-410
Better Than Our Best-400
Unified-395
Dragon Gate Challenge-385
Anarchy In The UK-380
Death Before Dishonor IV-375
Gut Check-365
Fight Of The Century-365
War Of The Wire II-360
Ring Of Homicide-355
Glory By Honor Night 1-355
Generation Now-355
Dethroned-355
Epic Encounter II-355
International Showdown-350
Time To Man Up-345
Chicago Spectacular Night 1-340
Irresistible Forces-340
Survival Of The Fittest-340 Points
Black Friday Fallout-325
Motor City Madness-325


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What are Larry Sweeney's best wrestling matches?


----------



## Honor™

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Hey cide the GHC history looks awesome. I nearly bought it, but i have about 3/4 of the matches on DVD anyway.




Thats_howIroll said:


> Based on this point system I now use(add the word points to everyone number below). Out of the full shows I've seen this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Glory By Honor Night 2-410
> Supercard of Honor-410
> Better Than Our Best-400
> Unified-395
> Dragon Gate Challenge-385
> Anarchy In The UK-380
> Death Before Dishonor IV-375
> Gut Check-365
> Fight Of The Century-365
> War Of The Wire II-360
> Ring Of Homicide-355
> Glory By Honor Night 1-355
> Generation Now-355
> Dethroned-355
> Epic Encounter II-355
> International Showdown-350
> Time To Man Up-345
> Chicago Spectacular Night 1-340
> Irresistible Forces-340
> Survival Of The Fittest-340 Points
> Black Friday Fallout-325
> Motor City Madness-325


explain this points system would ya


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Hey cide the GHC history looks awesome. I nearly bought it, but i have about 3/4 of the matches on DVD anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> explain this points system would ya


its probably 1-500


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok. 

Step 1
So first you take the top 5 highest rated matches

Step 2 
Award each match a certain number of points based on the star rating you gave it. *****=100, Points ****=80, Points ***=60, Points ***1/2=70 Points (hope you understand it now)

Step 3 
Add them together to get your total out of 500.

*I know you could just leave them at star ratings and add up the stars but I like this method better.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> TAKE 20%-25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> You can now save 20%-25% off your order on all items listed on at www.rohwrestling.com with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you on the site when you follow the directions below. All orders under $50 can save 20% off. Orders that are $50 and up can save 25% off the order.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events in the U.S.
> 
> To redeem your 20% Off Coupon for orders under $50 just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: march20 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> To redeem your 25% Off Coupon for orders $50 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: march25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on Tuesday, March 13th at 10pm EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Dealer orders are not allowed. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> NEW DVD RELEASES!!!
> 
> The following DVD are now available in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dedicated- Braintree, MA 1/26/07 (DVD)
> 
> Homicide defends the ROH World Title against Chris Hero, Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match, Rocky Romero vs. Davey Richards, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness, a six person mixed tag NO DQ Mach, & more.
> 1. Rocky Romero vs. Davey Richards
> 2. Jack Evans vs. Eddie Edwards
> 3. Delirious & Pelle Primeau vs. Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn
> 4. Jimmy Jacobs, Brent Albright & Lacey vs. Colt Cabana, BJ Whitmer & Daizee Haze (NO DQ)
> 5. Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness
> 6. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Shingo vs. Jason Blade
> 7. Homicide vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title Match)
> 8) Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (Two Out Of Three Falls)
> 
> TNA Best of Tag Team Vol. 1 DVD
> 
> Best Of The Tag Teams, Volume 1: Featuring the top tandems in TNA, including The Latin American Exchange, America’s Most Wanted, Team 3D, The Naturals, Voodoo Kin Mafia and AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels.
> 
> Matches include:
> *NWA Tag Team champions America's Most Wanted vs. AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels (5/4/06 Impact)
> *NWA Tag Team champions America's Most Wanted vs. AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels (Sacrifice 2006 PPV)
> *NWA Tag Team champions America's Most Wanted vs. The Naturals (6/1/06 Impact)
> *Team 3D vs. Team Canada's Bobby Roode & Eric Young - Six Sides of Steel (3/25/06 Impact)
> *NWA Tag Team champions America's Most Wanted vs. Team 3D - Streetfight (4/13/06 Impact)
> *Team 3D & Brother Runt vs. Team Canada's A-1 & Eric Young & Bobby Roode - Capture the Flag Anthem Match inside Six Sides of Steel (Lockdown 2006 PPV)
> *Team 3D vs. James Gang - Bingo Hall Brawl (Slammiversary 2006 PPV)
> *The Naturals vs. America's Most Wanted (8/3/06 Impact)
> *Kazarian vs. Chris Harris vs. Chase Stevens vs. Kip James to determine top contenders for NWA Tag Team titles (8/17/06 Impact)
> *Triple Chance Tag Team Battle Royal (No Surrender 2005 PPV)
> *Voodoo Kin Mafia attack Serotonin, begin the DX parodies (11/16/06 Impact)
> *Voodoo Kin Mafia vs. Serotonin (Genesis 2006 PPV)
> *Voodoo Kin Mafia's Million Dollar Challenge (Turning Point 2006 PPV)
> *LAX vs.Ron Killings & Sonjay Dutt (TNA Turning Point 2006 PPV)
> *LAX vs. Jerrelle Clarke & Chasyn Rance (8/3/06 Impact)
> *NWA Tag Team champions Christopher Daniels & AJ Styles vs. LAX (8/24/06 Impact)
> *NWA Tag Team champions AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels vs. LAX - Six Sides of Steel (Bound for Glory 2006 PPV)
> 
> Extras featured on the DVD will be backstage promos and vignettes featuring America's Most Wanted, LAX, Eric Young, Gail Kim, and Team 3D.
> 
> WWE Mick Foley Greatest Hits & Misses Hardcore Edition Triple DVD Set
> 
> Mick Foley’s Greatest Hits & Misses traces the storied career of the Hardcore Legend, Mick Foley. Filled with matches hand-picked by Foley himself from every aspect of his career, including his stints as Cactus Jack, Mankind, and Dude Love. Bouts from WCW, ECW, SMW, and WWE are all present.
> 
> Special Hardcore Edition contains an all-new third DVD filled with Mick's more recent matches, including battles with Randy Orton, Edge, and his teaming with Edge for ECW One Night Stand.
> 
> Bonus features for the new DVD include alternative match commentary from Mick and the voice of ECW, Joey Styles. Fans will also enjoy the 90 minutes of DVD extras from the original package, including his classic promos and hilarious vignettes.
> 
> WWE Wrestlemania III DVD- Championship Edition
> 
> It's the 20th Anniversary of WrestleMania III, where the largest indoor crowd in history saw the historic Hulk Hogan-Andre the Giant and Ricky Steamboat-Randy Savage clashes, as well as nine other matches, featuring such stars as "Rowdy" Roddy Piper, Bret "Hit Man" Hart, Jake "The Snake" Roberts, the British Bulldogs, Harley Race, The Junk Yard Dog, and more.
> 
> WrestleMania III has never been available as a single DVD release, and this unique Championship edition includes bonus extras, such as two matches never before released on DVD and a pop-up video feature allowing the viewer to learn more exciting tidbits about this historic event.
> 
> The Very Best of GLOW Vol. 3- Gorgeous Ladies of Wrestling DVD
> 
> THE FANS HAVE SPOKEN! It has been 20 years since the Gorgeous Ladies of Wrestling burst onto the scene and quickly became one of America’s most beloved television programs! GLOW earned a place in the hearts of viewers all across the country. Now by popular demand The Very Best of GLOW brings the most demanded episodes ALL PREVIOUSLY UNRELEASED! Volume 3 features:
> 
> Matches:
> Volume 3 features:
> Matches:
> 1. Vicky Victory vs. Daisy
> Big Bad Mamma & MTV vs. Zelda and Mt. Fiji
> 3. Beastie vs. Cheynne Cher
> 4. Godiva vs. Ninotchka.
> 
> Segments:
> -Beastie's Beanary
> -Mt. Fiji as Carmen Maranda
> -Dr. Fiel & Grope
> -Country Girls Dates
> -Life in the GLOW House “A Date To Remember”
> -Reform School with Sara & Mable
> -Plus More.
> 
> Also includes additional previously unreleased matches.


Time to place a big order on non-ROH stuff thank god i didn't make one with the 10% sale last week

Liking the dedicated cover except for the change of style for the ROH on the front and spine i would of prefered them to keep it the same so all the boxes match

EDIT:  They've sold out of the rumble anthology there goes my big order


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The new cover art is fantastic, looks much more professional, hopefully they keep this style and quality up.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I love the new design. I'm going to wait until a few more 2007 shows are released before making an order.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I love the cover art. They need to continue to use this style, as it looks way more professional like someone mentioned above.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I haven't made an ROH order in a few months, so I'm gonna make one soon. I was thinking about getting Dedicated, Final Battle '06, and something else. Can I have some ratings for Dethroned and Dragon Gate Challenge? Thanks.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Hey cide the GHC history looks awesome. I nearly bought it, but i have about 3/4 of the matches on DVD anyway.


Yea I don't own that many NOAH shows a lot of good matches up there though.

I'm doing the same thing David sense I want the entire FYF and I'll wait until those all are released.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> I haven't made an ROH order in a few months, so I'm gonna make one soon. I was thinking about getting Dedicated, Final Battle '06, and something else. Can I have some ratings for Dethroned and Dragon Gate Challenge? Thanks.


Do You got Glory By Honor V N2? Get Dragon Gate Challenge over Dethroned. I seen most of the shows past Glory By Honor V and so far no must haves. Keep in mind I still need to watch my Honor Reclaims Boston, Chicago Spectacular Night 2 and Final Battle 2006 dvds.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Do You got Glory By Honor V N2? Get Dragon Gate Challenge over Dethroned. I seen most of the shows past Glory By Honor V and so far no must haves. Keep in mind I still need to watch my Honor Reclaims Boston, Chicago Spectacular Night 2 and Final Battle 2006 dvds.


Yeah I have GBH V N2. What I think I might do is get Final Battle '06 & Dedicated now and save my money for Battle of the Icons and the FYF. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I love the Dedicated cover. It looks good if they use it for all the 2007 shows but it doesn't look good on the old shows. They just wouldnt match. Here's an example. 










I like the cover but it doesn't match the rest of the 2002 shows.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> I haven't made an ROH order in a few months, so I'm gonna make one soon. I was thinking about getting Dedicated, Final Battle '06, and something else. Can I have some ratings for Dethroned and Dragon Gate Challenge? Thanks.


DGC is MUST buy. Here's some ratinhgsfor both shows:

Dethroned

Albright/Generico - **1/2
TOTCT match - 1/4*
Delirious/Blade - **
BJ/Jimmy - ***1/2
Shingo/Strong - ***1/4
KOW/Sydaniles - ***3/4
Rave/Nigel - ***3/4
Aries/Davey - ****
Briscoes/Joecide - ***1/4

Overall: 8/10, well woth buying.

Dragon gate Challenge

Cide/Colt - **
Reyes/Collyer - **1/2
Whitmer/Jacobs - **** (Must see)
Saito/Yang - ***1/4
DragonDelirious/Embassy - ***1/2
CC/Hagadorn - 1/2*
DoFixer/StylesSydal - ***1/4
Blood Generation/Generation Next - ****1/2 (Must see)
Joe/Daniels - ***3/4

Overall: 9/10, one of the best shows of 06. *I know you'll like it because you loved Anarchy in the UK, and DGC and Anarchy are very similar shows.*


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> I love the Dedicated cover. It looks good if they use it for all the 2007 shows but it doesn't look good on the old shows. They just wouldnt match. Here's an example.
> 
> 
> I like the cover but it doesn't match the rest of the 2002 shows.



Thats exactly what i though fine for them to do it from now on but if all the remastered ones are going to have it aswell then its just going to look a mess for people who have the original style ones, the last style and the new style or maybe thats just me who likes everything to match


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks R_O_H for the ratings. I think I'll go with Dethroned because I know where I can get Whitmer vs. Jacobs and BloodGen vs. GenNext to download with DVD quality. Thanks again. I can't wait for FYF to come out...


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Gonna go for copies of Dedicated/BOTI, since I plan on getting the entire 5YF masters.Hopefully they'll have some out by round Mania, I'm dying to see EVERY show. Even Dayton sounds great.


----------



## Penishead

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I want to know if I should get Unified or Supercard of Honor?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok, Jack Evans 187, but you're making a big mistake .

____

Penishead, get Unfied.

____

As I'm bored tonight I decided to watch 2 ROH matches from one show from every year of ROH. Sp far done 02, watching the last 2 matches from Honor Invades Boston. Brtiscoe vs Briscoe was just phenomenal with great psycology, selling and wrestling. ****1/4. AJ/Ki was also excellent, with such intense believeale wrestling. ****1/4. I'll have more later.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Penishead said:


> I want to know if I should get Unified or Supercard of Honor?


That's a damn hard question, both are basically 2 match shows with solid undercards. personally, I prefer Dragon/Roddy and DoFixer/BloodGen to GenNext/Briscoes and Dragon/Nigel, but go with what you like. If you want a long, brutal match and an insane, fast, six man, get SoH. If you want a "big moves" tag match and a technical masterpiece thats very emotional, go Unified. You can't go wrong.
-----------------------------------------------
Now that Spartans manned up and "broke the taboo", so to speak, I figured I'd get you guys input on my next comp listings. Its Best of ROH 2006 - Tag Matches, and I kept it to 2 on 2 tags, mainly regular teams. Any input is great, and I want to keep it around 4 discs. Any matches robbed, or any matches undeserving? I tried to get every regular team on there. Thanks.
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong defeated A.J. Styles & Matt Sydal (4th Anniversary Show)
Roderick Strong & Jack Evans defeated The Briscoe Brothers (Best in the World)
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong defeated Blood Generation (Better than our Best)
The Briscoe Brothers (Mark & Jay Briscoe) defeated AJ Styles & Matt Sydal (The 100th Show)
The Briscoe Brothers (Mark & Jay) defeated Irish Airborne (Death Before Dishonor IV)
The Briscoe Brothers defeated KENTA & Davey Richards(Time to Man Up)
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong defeated The Briscoe Brothers (Unified)
The Briscoe Brothers (Mark & Jay Briscoe) defeated Matt Sydal & Davey Richards (Anarchy in the UK)
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong defeated Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer (Epic Encounter II)
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong defeated Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal (Gut Check)
KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji defeated The Briscoe Brothers (GBHVN1)
Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli defeated Austin Aries & Roderick Strong(GBHVN2)
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong defeated KENTA & Davey Richards (HRB)
Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal defeated Davey Richards & Delirious(BFF)
Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal defeated Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli (Dethroned)
Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal defeated Shingo Takagi & CIMA(IC)
The Briscoe Brothers defeated The Kings of Wrestling (FB2K6)


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ You're forgetting AJ/Sydal vs Jack/Aries at SoH.


----------



## Penishead

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

what would you rate the matches at Unified and Supercard of Honor, I heard they were the best shows of 2006


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> ^ You're forgetting AJ/Sydal vs Jack/Aries at SoH.


That match is really underrated. It get overshadowed with the match to follow it. Here's ratings for the last couple of posters (your lucky as I typed out of my show ratings yesterday on my computer).


*Dragon Gate Challenge*

1.	Cide vs. Cabana-**
2.	Reyes vs. Collyer-**
3.	Whitmer vs. Jacobs-****
4.	Yang vs. Saito-***
5.	Shelley & Rave vs. AD & Delirious-***1/4
6.	Castagnoli vs. Hagadorn-*
7.	Styles & Sydal vs. Do Fixer-***3/4
8.	Generation Next vs. Blood Generation-****1/2
9.	Joe vs. Daniels-***3/4

385 Points

*Supercard of Honor*
1.	Four Corner Survival-**
2.	Rave & Shelley vs. Claudio & Yang-***1/4
3.	Steel vs. Collyer-***1/4
4.	Styles & Sydal vs. Evans & Aries-****1/4
5.	Do Fixer vs. Blood Generation-*****
6.	SHIMMER 6 Way-**3/4
7.	Cide vs. Franklin-*
8.	Cide vs. Cabana-**1/4
9.	Pearce vs. Butcher-**
10.	Joe vs. Daniels vs. Jacobs-***1/4
11.	Danielson vs. Strong-****3/4

410 points

*
Dethroned*

1.	El Generico vs. Albright-**
2.	Hagadorn vs. Dempsey-*
3.	Blade vs. Delirious-**
4.	Whitmer vs. Jacobs-***1/4
5.	Shingo vs. Strong-***
6.	Sydaniels vs. KOW-***3/4
7.	Nigel vs. Rave-***1/2
8.	Richards vs. Aries-***3/4
9.	Joe & Cide vs. Briscoes-***1/2

355 Points

*Unified*
1.	Sydal vs. Cabana vs. Spud vs. Storm-***1/4
2.	Richards vs. Rave-***1/2
3.	Whitmer vs. Castagnoli-***
4.	Cabana vs. Hero-***
5.	Williams & Fleish vs. GO & SUWA-***1/4
6.	Brookside vs. Collyer-**
7.	Aries & Strong vs. Briscoes-****3/4
8.	Danielson vs. McGuinness-*****

395 Points


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Good ratings.

Just watched my 03 ROH. DBD. The 4CS was nuts and just sh*t f*ck highspots, I'll give it ****. AJ/Red vs The Briscoes was a really good wrestled match and wasn't so spotty or bad timed, but it wasn't as hot as their others. ***1/2.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Aries/Evans-AJ/Sydal was something I JUST left off. I'm cutting it close on 4 discs and that would have pushed it over the top, and I felt everything it represented (GenNext vs. Sydal, AJ and Sydal as a team, Milestone Series) was already covered. If this works out I may go back and make a Vol. 2 with matches I left out (AJ/Sydal vs. Do Fixer is another I though hard about), but that was one I actually did thnk about, but decided against. Thanks for the input.


----------



## FallenAngel88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If I got two 20 dollard dvds am i right about getting 9 almost 10 dollars off of the amount to buy them if so what dvds do you recommend I thinking of Fight of the Century,Glory by Honor V Night 2,Final Battle 2006,or Dedication also what other recent events do you recommend that might be better than those thx for your help waiting for vendetta and Better than our best


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Get Final Battle 2006 and GBHV: N2.

Just watched my 04 ROH, weekend of champions night 2. I watched the real spotty 4CS which had some amazing spots and was really entertaining, ***1/4. Then I watched the famous tag main event which was awesome, I was really marking for Liger, ****.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I believe you mean Weekend Of Thunder Night 2.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Damn it, I do!

Just watched my 05 part, P:TFC. The opening 4CS was great and fun as hell, ***1/2. Also the Rotts/JoeLethal match and brawl. Awesome and intense. ****.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone have ratings for ANY FYF show you attended?


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^especially the last 2 please  (for whoever answers)


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ratings from Inside Pulse.
NYC
Primeau vs. Morishima DUD
Pearce vs. Delirious **1/2
Shimmer Tag Match *
Four Way Fray ***
Whitmer vs. Albright ***1/2
Daniels/Sydal vs. Aries/Strong **1/2
Briscoes vs. Colt/Nigel ***
Joe vs. Morishima ****1/4
Homicide vs. Rave ***3/4

Philly

Nigel vs. Perkins **1/2
Claudio vs. Aries ***
Pearce, Jimmy, Lacey vs. Daizee, BJ, Colt ***
Generico/Steen vs. Briscoes ****3/4, "possibly ***** after I see the dvd"
Joe vs. Rave ***1/2
Strong vs. Delirious *
Daniels/Sydal vs. Evans/Shingo ***
Homicide vs. Morishima ***


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Never trust the Inside Pulse guy for ROH ratings. The dude is flat out terrible, no joke.

FYF:NYC
Primeau vs. Morishima- DUD
Pearce vs. Delirious- **1/4
SHIMMER Tag- *1/2
Four Way Fray- ***
Whitmer vs Albright- * (bad match, awesome spectacle)
LOTR vs Aries/Strong- ***1/4
Briscoes vs Cabana/McGuinness- ***1/2
Joe vs Morishima- ****
Homicide vs Rave- ***3/4


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Posted this in the newb section but I figure, with the DVD out, everyone could use it. heres a live review of Dedicated.
Ya know, it was kind of a weird show. I felt like I would have liked it so much more on DVD, almost, because everything was solid but nothing was really geared towards a live crowd experience except Hero/Cide and maybe the opener. Here are a few thoughts though.
1. Rocky Romero vs. Davey Richards - This was a really great, stiff opener. Better than the Nigel-Walters opener for 11/3 which I also liked. Really stiff and some cool psychology as well, and Davey shows why hes one of the best sellers in ROH. I expect ratings around ***1/4-***1/2.
2. Jack Evans vs. Eddie Edwards - Squash to get Evans back in and Edwards face on the card. Enetertaining and short, flt like an ROHVideos match, but it never showed up there.
3. Delirious & Pelle Primeau vs. Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn - This was really fun and one of the occasions I bet it would be better live, as you get all the wacky Delirious stuff. Prob about **-**1/2 tops.
4. Jimmy Jacobs, Brent Albright & Lacey vs. Colt Cabana, BJ Whitmer & Daizee Haze in a wild No DQ brawl - Okay, this was very good stuff I expect to be better on DVD when you can see everything. I'm assuming you've seen Final Battle. Take the opening of the BJ-Jimmy brawl from that tag match, and stretch it without and regular tag stuff. But the match, I think , was only around 8-10 minutes, but was grwat for what it was. Prob about ***1/4.
5. Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness - Another match that will probably be better on DVD. A bit slower and not a lot of the great Joe stiffness and shit, and not as many sick Nigel strikes, but told a great story and was really, really good. I saw someone give it ****1/4, and I definatly wouldn't go that high, but you'll probably see most ratings around ***1/2-***3/4, and I would not be surpised to see some people give it ****. Really good stuff.
6. Jimmy Rave vs. Jason Blade vs. Shingo vs. Christopher Daniels - Your average four corner, not much to write home about. As per usual, everyone played their character really well but the action itself wasn't much. Proabaly around **1/4, your average 4CS.
7. Homicide vs. Chris Hero - Alroght, I really dug this, but I was probably alone. It was really old school, with Hero stalling, Cide being a great babyfac, and the dueling managers at ringside. The action was good but not amazing but it was a fun, if simple, story and ended in a finsih that worked perfectly. Probably around ***1/2 but I really don't know if it will come off better on DVD due to more patiente, or worse beacause you don't get the fun Smokes/Sweeney dynamic at ringside. Not really **** stuff though.
8) Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong - This was really, really weird. I, and some around me, thought it would only go 2 falls because of how it hd been built, but we still felt it ended early (even though I think it went around 30 minutes). They never went into the cray nearfall sequence like Unified and kept it like a more basic tag match, but it was these two teams so the stuff was still gret. It just felt that everyone was waiting for that final kick into igh gear and it never came. They just wrestled, then it was over. But it was still really good-great stuff, I imagine most ratings to be between ***1/2 to ****, but this was a match I thought I would have like 100 times better on DVD.
Overall, a lot of really good stuff here but nothing really amazing. Hard to rate live, and I bet it will be a Love it/Hate it DVD based on what your looking for. It was a lot of storytelling, slower paced matches and no "everyones knocked out!" amazing, "state of the art" matches. Not as good as HRB, for my money, but I bet most will like it more than anything from October or a lot of the pre-FB shows. Slightly reccomended, but not must have. Probably around the range of Irresistable Forces, with nothing stepping up and stealing the show but everything being pretty damn good.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I forgot about my ROH year to year thing and watched TV. I returned to watch my 06 part, Unififed, but I was (and still am) DEAD tired. I watched Doug/Jody vs Team NOAH, but couldn't concentrate much. ***1/2. I'm going to sleep now, will watch the great Briscoes/AriesStrong 2morrow. Cyall.

EDIT: *How about a link to those inside pulse reviews?*


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

FYF Philly ratings
Nigel McGuinness Vs TJ Perkins - ***
Austin Aries Vs Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
Cabana, Whitmer,and Daizee Haze Vs Jacobs, Pearce, and Lacey - ***1/2
Briscoe Bros Vs Steen/Generico - ****1/2 (MOTN)
Joe Vs Rave - ***1/2
Strong Vs Delirious - **
Daniels/Sydal Vs Evans/Shingo - ***1/2
Morishima Vs Homicide - *** or ***1/2

My favorite match from this card was the Briscoe Bros. Vs Steen/Generico, the match that I didn't like the most was Strong Vs Delirious with Delirious getting a concussion they had to make the match a lot shorter it seemed like a 10 minute match.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Heres the link to the guys archives, theres a bunch of reviews in there. http://wrestling.insidepulse.com/authors/hbk826 I agree with Spartan, very often I disagree with him, but I just knew he did reviews so I posted em, regardles of my feelings.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Recommendation-DO NOT watch too many ROH shows in a short span. I watched too much and now don't feel I need to watch wrestling for awhile, maybe I should watch some hardcore matches to cool off.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Recommendation-DO NOT watch too many ROH shows in a short span. I watched too much and now don't feel I need to watch wrestling for awhile, maybe I should watch some hardcore matches to cool off.


Yeah, I know, it's terrible. I haven't watched a full ROH show in a loooong time since I went on an ROH-binge a few months ago, watched about 10 shows in three days. I regret doing it ever since.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, I know, it's terrible. I haven't watched a full ROH show in a loooong time since I went on an ROH-binge a few months ago, watched about 10 shows in three days. I regret doing it ever since.


that actually isnt the case for me, i watch full roh shows all the time and yet watch more or watch matches ive downloaded


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, I know, it's terrible. I haven't watched a full ROH show in a loooong time since I went on an ROH-binge a few months ago, watched about 10 shows in three days. I regret doing it ever since.


Yeah, I just recently took a break from Ring of Honor for a while because of it.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I've actually went through some ROH withdrawl, since I used most of my money on ROH shows I didn't have any more to buy a show until February of 07.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What are the best shows from CHIKARA, IWS & UWA Hardcore?


----------



## SP_10

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone have a review for ROH The final Showdown.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Been a while since I watched this show so doing ratings by memory

*ROH Final Showdown*
Alex Shelley vs Roderick Strong - *** 1/2
Matt Stryker vs Masked Chicago Superstar - DUD
Samoa Joe vs Jack Evans vs Delirious vs Ebetaroh/Kikutaro - ** (actual match really isn't that good but this is a extremely entertaining match)
BJ Whitmer/Jimmy Jacobs vs CM Punk/Ace Steel - ** 3/4
Jimmy Rave vs Matt Sydal - ** 3/4
Nigel McGuinness/Chad Collyer vs Colt Cabana/Doug Williams - *** 1/4
Austin Aries vs James Gibson - *** 3/4 - ****
Bryan Danielson vs Homicide - *** 1/4 (ending is bad since its a end of a major fued and really takes away from the match).

Overall Rating - *** (Solid Buy)
Not the best show but the ROH Title match was excellent as well as the Strong/Shelley match, the 4 way is HILARIOUS and is a really fun but not a great match, and I have an issue with the ending of the cage match being the way it was but all and all this is a good show. The real strength behind this show is how well it bridges Manhattan Mayhem and Nowhere to Run two absolutely must have shows.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



THE POUNCE said:


> Does anyone have a review for ROH The final Showdown.


Alex Shelley vs. Roderick Strong: ***3/4 (One of the best openers ever)

Matt Stryker vs. Masked Chicago Superstar: DUD (skip it immediately)

Samoa Joe vs. Ebetaroh vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious: ***-***1/4 (Comedy Classic)

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs (c) vs. Second City Saints: ***1/4-***1/2

Jimmy Rave vs. Matt Sydal: ***1/4-***1/2

Colt Cabana & Doug Williams vs. Nigel McGuinnes & Chad Collyer: ***1/2-***3/4

*ROH World Championship*
Austin Aries (c) vs. James Gibson: **** (Better Than Their First Match on Stalemate)

*Steel Cage Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide: ***1/2

Very good & you won't be disappointed.


----------



## SP_10

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks McQueen and Watts for the review's.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> What are the best shows from CHIKARA, IWS & UWA Hardcore?



For UWA Hardcore get GP Tournament Night 1 and 2. Then their April show is really good. Just look throughout the cards to see what interests you most.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> What are the best shows from CHIKARA, IWS & UWA Hardcore?


I always say this: CHIKARA, The crushing weight of mainstream ignorance is the best place to start with CHIKARA. Not only is it one of their best shows, but 8it also gives you a real feel of what CHIKARA is like.

Ratings:

Claudio/Equinox - *** (great opener)
Colony/Neo Solar Temple - **
Lance Steel/Lance Steel - *
NSE/Cheech and Cloudy - ***1/4
Kingston/Sweeney - ***1/2
Storm/Hero - **** (Shane's best CHIKARA performance to date)
Quack/Akuma - ***3/4
Cannon/Moxley - ***
Icarus/Jigsaw - ***3/4 - **** (great end to the feud)

Seriously, this is a must buy if you wanna get into CHIKARA.

______

Finally finished my 2006 ROH, Unified. Just watched the tag title match, and it really held up. I liked the early stages way more than before and the finishing sequence was insane too. Also I noticed some tag psycology parts were really good too. Rating - *****.


----------



## Tom

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone got a review for CZW New Year, New Opportunities, thanks in advance.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



xTOMx said:


> Anyone got a review for CZW New Year, New Opportunities, thanks in advance.


Very good show and worth the buy. Also, sorry I never returned your PM. I haven't seen the show you're interested in. I'd suggest trying the CZW forums.

http://www.czwfans.com/board/


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> I always say this: CHIKARA, The crushing weight of mainstream ignorance is the best place to start with CHIKARA. Not only is it one of their best shows, but 8it also gives you a real feel of what CHIKARA is like.
> 
> Ratings:
> 
> Claudio/Equinox - *** (great opener)
> Colony/Neo Solar Temple - **
> Lance Steel/Lance Steel - *
> NSE/Cheech and Cloudy - ***1/4
> Kingston/Sweeney - ***1/2
> Storm/Hero - **** (Shane's best CHIKARA performance to date)
> Quack/Akuma - ***3/4
> Cannon/Moxley - ***
> Icarus/Jigsaw - ***3/4 - **** (great end to the feud)
> 
> Seriously, this is a must buy if you wanna get into CHIKARA.
> 
> ______
> 
> Finally finished my 2006 ROH, Unified. Just watched the tag title match, and it really held up. I liked the early stages way more than before and the finishing sequence was insane too. Also I noticed some tag psycology parts were really good too. Rating - *****.



Thx but what is the show called?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ "The crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance"


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Watts Brick is a good show and you can't go wrong with any of the tag tournmanents.


----------



## Tom

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Very good show and worth the buy. Also, sorry I never returned your PM. I haven't seen the show you're interested in. I'd suggest trying the CZW forums.
> 
> http://www.czwfans.com/board/


Thanks mate, no problem about the pm.

Any recommended shows i should get? Im in a CZW dvd buying mood...


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just a quick note to folks thinking about buying DVDs off SMV. If you're going to buy 4 or more DVDs I'd advise waiting until around St. Patricks Day because SMV usually has a Buy 4, Get 25% off sale around that time.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How is the CHIKARA Best of 2005 DVD?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> How is the CHIKARA Best of 2005 DVD?


Great buy. Definately worth a look.


----------



## FallenAngel88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

what are some of Davey Richards best ROH Matches


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



FallenAngel88 said:


> what are some of Davey Richards best ROH Matches


some of my favorites are davey vs kenta
davey vs austin aries
davey vs jay briscoe
davey vs jack evans


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I heard his matches with Jimmy Rave were good. The eight-man tag team match on Generation Now. 

Also

with KENTA vs. The Briscoes (Time To Man Up)
vs. KENTA (Fight of the Century)
with Matt Sydal vs. The Briscoes (Anarchy in the UK)
vs. Jay Briscoe (Chicago Spectular Night Two)
with KENTA vs. Aries & Strong (Honor Reclaims Boston)
with Delirious vs. Daniels & Sydal (Black Friday Fallout)

Those are all the very good to great matches I know.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What PWG shows should I get? I already have
Both BOLA. 
Both All Star Weekend 1 Shows.

So what do you guys recommend?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> What PWG shows should I get? I already have
> Both BOLA.
> Both All Star Weekend 1 Shows.
> 
> So what do you guys recommend?


All-Star Weekend II, III & IV
Hollywood Globetrotters
Enchantment Under the Sea
Astonishing X-Mas
Uncanny X-Mas
Reason For Season
2nd Annual Birthday Show Night One
Zombies Shouldn't Run
(Please Don't Call It) The O.C.
Jason Takes PWG
Threemendous
After School Special
Crusiin' For A Brusin'
Chanukah Chaos (C's Are Silent)
Are You Adequately Ready to Rock?
Kee_ The EE Out of The _ool
The Musical
Beyond the Thunderdome
88 Miles Per Hour
The Next Show

Edit: My IVP Video order just came right now


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for the list watts. Can you narrow it down a little more? Maybe like the top 5 or 6 shows.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> Thanks for the list watts. Can you narrow it down a little more? Maybe like the top 5 or 6 shows.


Hollywood Globetrotters (Dragon/Richards vs. Evans/Strong: Greatest Match in PWG History To Me)
All-Star Weekend IV Night One & Two
Astonishing X-Mas
Enchantment Under The Sea
Reason For The Season
All-Star Weekend III Night Two


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks man. I keep the other list for my next order.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Just a quick note to folks thinking about buying DVDs off SMV. If you're going to buy 4 or more DVDs I'd advise waiting until around St. Patricks Day because SMV usually has a Buy 4, Get 25% off sale around that time.



Thanks for the info i was planning on making an order soon so i'll wait and see if they do do a sale


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



dman88 said:


> What PWG shows should I get? I already have
> Both BOLA.
> Both All Star Weekend 1 Shows.
> 
> So what do you guys recommend?


I have 8, which are considered really good shows (BOLA, etc) and the best on out of all of them is *Enchantment Under the Sea. Make sure you buy that.*

_____________________



watts63 said:


> How is the CHIKARA Best of 2005 DVD?





-Mystery- said:


> Great buy. Definately worth a look.


As a matter of fact guys, I won a bid on eBay for it the other day. When it arrives I can't be bothered to do a full review (they're hard and time consuming lol) so I'll just post some ratings in here. I deeply look foward to it too.

And I'll make a future order of SMV buying the TWGP 06 Night 3 and YLC 4 Night 3. Go on youtube and search for the: podcast a go go episode 32, it's got some INSANE yet awesome highlights of YLC 4 N3.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

sorry for the double post.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> I have 8, which are considered really good shows (BOLA, etc) and the best on out of all of them is *Enchantment Under the Sea. Make sure you buy that.*


I agree man. dman88, if you get that show...please don't get it just because of Danielson vs. Casatagnoli only if you like 11 minute headlock matches.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Lol, get it for Briscoes/Cape Fear, B-boy/Sydal and DragonDavey/Arrogance.

EDIT: 500th post! Woo hoo!


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Also Kevin "Hogan" vs. "Macho" Aries lol & Tornado vs. Sky were entertaining.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anyone got quick ratings for Final Battle 2004?



R_O_H said:


> ^ Lol, get it for Briscoes/Cape Fear, B-boy/Sydal and DragonDavey/Arrogance.
> 
> EDIT: 500th post! Woo hoo!


What is the grand total of posts you have made on WF?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ Yes, and the opener with Bino Gambino and the other guys was great.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just got all these off Ebay for quite a good deal. Anyone have any ratings for any of these shows?

IWA-MS A Matter of Pride 2005 
IWA-MS An IWA Homecoming 9/16/04 
IWA-MS A Country Boy Can Survive 5/21/05 
IWA-MS Dec. 17, 2004 Winter Wars 2k4 
IWA-MS/NWA No Limits 4/22/05 1 Year Anniv. Night 1 
IWA-MS/NWA No Limits 4/22/05 1 Year Anniv. Night 2 
IWA-MS Xtreme Farewell 5/18/06
IWA-MS Revenge Served Cold 05 4/29/05
IWA-MS June 17, 2005 Its Clobberin Time
IWA-MS A Shot of Southern Comfort 5/29/2004


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i just saw ROH Death Before Dishonor III for the 1st time:
*ROH World Tag Team Titles* Jimmy Jacobs + BJ Whitmer vs The Embassy- **1/2
*Anything Goes Brawl* Carnage Crew vs Dunn + Marcos- **
*ROH Pure Title* Colt Cabana vs Samoa Joe- ***1/3
Petey Williams vs AJ Styles- ***1/4
Lacey's Angels vs Generation Next- **2/3
*Four Corner Survival* Azriel vs Nigel McGuinness vs Homicide vs James Gibson- ***1/2
Lo-Ki vs Jay Lethal- ***3/4
*ROH World Title* CM Punk vs Austin Aries- *****

If it wasn't for the ending of Ki/Lethal that match probably would have been at least a four star match so that is a little disappointing. Still a good match, though. The main event was damn near flawless and an awsome match. I loved the fans being 100% behind Punk and even though i knew Punk turned at the end it was still really cool. Overall, it wasnt the best ROH show ever, but the 2 last matches make up for it.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*All-Japan Pro Wrestling: 6/10/06*

Kaz Hayashi & TAKA Michinoku vs. NOSAWA Rongai & Katsushi Takemura: **1/2

Satoshi Kojima, Kensuke Sasaki, Katsuhiko Nakajima & Akira Raijin vs. TARU, Kohei Suwama, Shuji Kondo & "brother" YASSHI: ***-***1/4

Minoru Suzuki vs. Ryuji Hijikata: ***1/4

Satoshi Kojima vs. Kohei Suwama: ***1/4-***1/2

Overall: Heavily disappointed with the first match as I thought it would be good but I was wrong. Kojima/Suwana was the best match of the DVD. This show ain't worth the buy. 


*Dragon Gate 11/19/06*

Ryo Saito & Dragon Kid vs. Susumu Yokosuka & Yamato Onodera: ***1/2-***3/4

Genichiro Tenryu vs. Masaaki Mochizuki: **3/4-***

Don Fujii vs. Kevin Steen: ***-***1/4

CIMA & BxB Hulk & Jack Evans vs. Masato Yoshino & Gamma & Dr. Muscle: ***1/2-***3/4

Don Fujii & Yasushi Kanda vs. Susumu Yokosuka & K-ness: ***1/4

CIMA & Jack Evans & Matt Sydal vs. Masato Yoshino & Gamma & Kevin Steen: ****-****1/4 (Steen Has Got Better & is a Monster in Dragon Gate; A Heel Turn in the end got me liking this match a lot more)

Dragon Kid & BxB Hulk vs. Naruki Doi & Magnitude Kishiwada: **** 

Overall: Buy This F'n show. From beginning to end, this was a great show. Kevin Steen impressed the hell out of me. Seeing Jushin Lyger in DG was very cool. This is a MUST-BUY even if this was $20 dollars (I paid $3 for the show). Naruki Doi is a great heel & a segment with Dragon Kid proved it.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Where the hell did you pay $20 for DG? That shows $3 at IVP.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> Where the hell did you pay $20 for DG? That shows $3 at IVP.


I said it would be worth $20. I didn't buy it for that much man.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DavidEFC said:


> Has anyone got quick ratings for Final Battle 2004?
> 
> 
> 
> What is the grand total of posts you have made on WF?


My Show Rating Table
* - Poor Show/Pass
** - Decent Show/So-So Buy
*** - Solid Show/Worth a look
**** - Very Good Show/Worth Buying
***** - Excellent Show/Must Have

*ROH Final Battle 2004*
Jimmy Jacobs vs Trent Acid - ** 1/4
Deranged & Lacey vs Angel Dust & Becky Bayless - **
Homicide vs Josh Daniels - ** 3/4
John Walters vs Jimmy Rave (Pure Title) - *** 
Maff/Whitmer vs Carnage Crew (Worst Fight Without Honor Ever) - * 3/4
Jay Lethal vs Weapon of Mask Destruction #2 - ** 1/4
Steve Corino & CM Punk vs Roderick Strong & Alex Shelley - ***
Low Ki vs Bryan Danielson - *** 3/4
Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries (ROH Title) - **** 1/2

Overall Show Rating - **
Really honestly this isn't the worst show but aside from a decent Pure title match, and amusing tag match between GenNext and Punk/Corino the undercard for this show is pretty passable. Ki/Danielson was pretty good but i've seen better out of the two of them and the real meat and potatoes of the show is the GenNex tsplit and the Aries vs Joe match. If you can find the last two matches to download (or get Joes best of Vol. 2 for the ME) you could easily live without this show.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Dragon Gate Wrestlejam

CIMA, Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs. B-Boy, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi: ***3/4

*Ladder Match*
Jack Evans vs. Genki Horiguchi vs. Akira Tozawa: ***1/2-***3/4

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (c): ***3/4-****

Roderick Strong vs. Masaaki Mochizuki: ***1/2-***3/4

Austin Aries vs. Susumu Yokosuka: ***3/4

MAGU-yan, The Turboman & Turbo-yan vs. Gamma & Naoki Tanisaki: **1/2

*$10,000 Four-Way Tag Team Match*
Roderick Strong & Matt Sydal vs. CIMA & Don Fujii vs. Ryo Saito & Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino & Jimmy Rave: ****1/4-****1/2 (Even In Japan, Rave Can't Escape The Toilet Paper; Great Match)

Overall: Great show & it's a great buy just for $3!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*CZW H8*
1. The Metro Sickness vs. The Wild Stallions - *1/2
2. Grim Reefer vs. Javi-Air - **
3. Ryan McBride vs. The Great Blazini - **
4. Jigsaw & Hallowicked vs. Derek Frazier & Niles Young - **1/2
5. Toby Klein vs. Mitch Ryder & Maven Bentley - *
6. The BLK OUT vs. Team Andrew vs. The New Jersey All-Stars - **3/4
7. Chris Hero vs. Adam Flash vs. DJ Hyde - **3/4
8. Panes of Glass Ultraviolent Underground Match: Drake Younger vs. Danny Havoc vs. Vortekz - ***1/4
9. Justice Pain vs. Nick Gage - **
10. Justice Pain vs. Drake Younger - **3/4

Overall show rating - **3/4


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Your ratings on H8 are pretty good but overall I wouldn't recommend that show at all. I downloaded it for free and deleted it. I mean not keeping a free show is pretty bad. The little time that Pain/Drake lasts is good but it's not long at all and the UVU title match was just about the only other really good thing. I wasn't impressed with that show sadly.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was looking at that card today & it looked terrible in my opinion & now I know I'm right.


----------



## TheTargeter

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hey, out of the following shows, which three are the most worth buying?

Survival of the Fittest 2006
Motor City Madness
Suffocation
Irresistale Forces
Honor Reclaims Boston
The Bitter End
Black Friday Fallout
Chicago Spectacular Night One
International Challenge


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Honor Reclaims Boston, Chicago Spectacular Night 1 and International Chllenge.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



TheTargeter said:


> Hey, out of the following shows, which three are the most worth buying?


I personally really didn't care for anything inbetween GHH V and Final Battle but to help you out:

Survival of the Fittest 2006 - Decent Show but probably the best on the list aside from Honor Reclaims Boston so i'd choose this.

Motor City Madness - didn't see it.

Suffocation - Didn't see it.

Irresistable Forces - Couple good matches but nothing amazing or going out of the way to see (or driving 6 hours for the show :cuss.

Honor Reclaims Boston - Good Show but still not Great, Main Event was good and I really enjoyed the KOW match segments, Danielson/Delirious was good but crowd was dead and that hurts from the fun of watching this match, this is really the only show on your list i'd recommend.

The Bitter End - Didn't see it

Black Friday Fallout - Guantlet Series which takes up pretty much the 1st hour of the show was frankly boring and serves little purpose other than add a bit to the Whitmer/Jacobs fued, The 3 singles matches were just average and nothing you need to go out and see, two tag matches were entertaining though but nothing spectacular.

Chicago Spectacular Night One - I'm strongly thinking this is the worst ROH show i've seen as of now, it's in contention for sure.

International Challenge - Didn't see it

Judging form the fact I didn't see a few of these shows I guess I'd say SOTF 2006, HRB and maybe International Challenge because I heard that one is alright but I still feel late 2006 was a real down point for ROH.


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



TheTargeter said:


> Hey, out of the following shows, which three are the most worth buying?
> 
> Survival of the Fittest 2006
> Motor City Madness
> Suffocation
> Irresistale Forces
> Honor Reclaims Boston
> The Bitter End
> Black Friday Fallout
> Chicago Spectacular Night One
> International Challenge


I would say 

Survival of the Fittest
Honor Reclaims Boston
Chicago Spectacular Night 1


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Targeter get HRB, IC, and TBE.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Was I the only one who really enjoyed the 'Suffocation' show? I loved the main event, Daniels/Albright, etc.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

CS:N1 was good. 2 ***3/4 matches (the insane 4CS and the tag match), a ***1/2 cage main event and a fun undercard.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

HRB, then toss up. I say IF and IC, but whatev. DONT get Bitter End.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

This is how I'd rank those shows. CSN1 & IC are the only worthwhile ones to own.

Chicago Spectacular Night One
International Challenge
Irresistable Forces
Survival of the Fittest 2006
Black Friday Fallout
Motor City Madness


I haven't seen Suffocation, Honor Reclaims Boston or The Bitter End YET.


----------



## AltheIcon

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can someone reccomend a dvd for me?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can somebody give me star ratings on this show please, http://rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=moreinfo&id=2184. The card looks awesome on paper.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



AltheIcon said:


> Can someone reccomend a dvd for me?


Crowning A Champion, but do not watch the Main Event.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DavidEFC said:


> Can somebody give me star ratings on this show please, http://rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=moreinfo&id=2184. The card looks awesome on paper.


1. Canadian Cougar vs. Jaison Moore - *1/2
2. Steve Madison & Chasyn Rance vs. Erick Stevens & Sal Rinauro - **
3. Cyber Kong vs. Seth Delay - *3/4
4. Shingo vs. Jerrelle Clark - **3/4
5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Black Market (FIP Tag Team Title #1 Contenders Match) -*3/4
6. The Heartbreak Express vs. The Winners of the #1 Contenders Match (FIP Tag Team Title Match) - 1/2*
7. Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal (FIP Heavyweight Title #1 Contenders Match) - ***1/2
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards (FIP Heavyweight Title Match) - ***1/2 - ***3/4

*NOTE* Matches 5 & 6 were rated low due to their length.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> 1. Canadian Cougar vs. Jaison Moore - *1/2
> 2. Steve Madison & Chasyn Rance vs. Erick Stevens & Sal Rinauro - **
> 3. Cyber Kong vs. Seth Delay - *3/4
> 4. Shingo vs. Jerrelle Clark - **3/4
> 5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Black Market (FIP Tag Team Title #1 Contenders Match) -*3/4
> 6. The Heartbreak Express vs. The Winners of the #1 Contenders Match (FIP Tag Team Title Match) - 1/2*
> 7. Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal (FIP Heavyweight Title #1 Contenders Match) - ***1/2
> 8. Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards (FIP Heavyweight Title Match) - ***1/2 - ***3/4
> 
> *NOTE* Matches 5 & 6 were rated low due to their length.


I'm sure I read these ratings from you the other day, I'm such a idiot :$

Cheers anyway. I'm going to pick this up in a few weeks.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



AltheIcon said:


> Can someone reccomend a dvd for me?


Manhattan Mayhem
The Future is Now
Better Than Our Best
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Anarchy in the UK

Some of my personal favorites.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My top ten ROH shows of 2006. Still need to watch quite a few shows though.

1. Glory By Honor Night 2-410
1. Supercard of Honor-410
3. Better Than Our Best-400
4. Unified-395
5. Tag Wars-390 Points
6. Dragon Gate Challenge-385
7. Anarchy In The UK-380
8. Death Before Dishonor IV-375
9. Chicago Spectacular Night 2-370
10. Best In The World-365
10. Gut Check-365
10. Fight Of The Century-365


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> My top ten ROH shows of 2006. Still need to watch quite a few shows though.
> 
> 1. Glory By Honor Night 2-410
> 1. Supercard of Honor-410
> 3. Better Than Our Best-400
> 4. Unified-395
> 5. Tag Wars-390 Points
> 6. Dragon Gate Challenge-385
> 7. Anarchy In The UK-380
> 8. Death Before Dishonor IV-375
> 9. Chicago Spectacular Night 2-370
> 10. Best In The World-365
> 10. Gut Check-365
> 10. Fight Of The Century-365


Nice list man pretty close to my personal top ten of 2005 list

Tie for 1st
1. Unified
1. Glory By Honor V: Night 2
3. Supercard of Honor
4. Tag Wars 2006 (nice to see some TW 2006 love by the way)
5. Weekend of Champions Night 2
6. Better Than Our Best
7. Anarchy in the UK
8. 4th Anniversary Show
9. Ring of Homicide
10. Generation Now


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can any one give me any ratings either match by match or overall for any of the IWC Super Indys


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyobdy have seen the two Low Ki vs. Chris Hero matches & also Low Ki vs. Necro Butcher II in IWA-MS?


----------



## MBL

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Should I take the chance to even download The Bitter End (Already seen Kenta/Sydal) or will it be a complete waste of MB seem I'm running tight on usage right now.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Anyobdy have seen the two Low Ki vs. Chris Hero matches & also Low Ki vs. Necro Butcher II in IWA-MS?


I've seen Ki vs Necro II and the second encounter of Hero/Ki. I actually seen Hero/Ki II live.  Anyways, Ki vs Necro II is insane and they just tear each other apart. It's one big brawl and I liked it better than their first match. Surely worth seeing. Hero vs Ki II was pretty good. Lots of mat work, mainly Hero working over Low Ki. Starts off pretty slow but picks up towards the end making it solid but nothing like OMG. The ending was rather lame as well. Both matches are worth checking out though.

Does anyone have any ratings for the TPI 2003?


----------



## The_Real_Deal

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I know i'm a bit late with some DVD's but it couldn't help it.
I just ordered
Honor Reclaims Boston
Dethroned
The Bitter End
Chicago Spectacular Night 1 and 2.

That 25% off was awesome.


----------



## Blasko

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well, as of now, I'm trying to get some All Japan/NOAH/New Japan/anything japanese from ivpvideos.com but am having trouble. 

I'm on a budget, meaning I can only get a limited amount of DVDs, So I was either thinking of getting multiple 3 dollar tapes or one DVD that cost 15 bucks. 

Right now, I am favoring the Best of Misawa V 1=5, Best of Kobashi, The J Cup 94 and NOAH: Destiny.

Really un-sure of what I should get.


----------



## angryWEFposter.

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Blasko- said:


> Well, as of now, I'm trying to get some All Japan/NOAH/New Japan/anything japanese from ivpvideos.com but am having trouble.
> 
> I'm on a budget, meaning I can only get a limited amount of DVDs, So I was either thinking of getting multiple 3 dollar tapes or one DVD that cost 15 bucks.
> 
> Right now, I am favoring the Best of Misawa V 1=5, Best of Kobashi, The J Cup 94 and NOAH: Destiny.
> 
> Really un-sure of what I should get.



I second this.

I could really do with some help on what to buy from ivpvideos.com. I want too know what are the best all-round shows ,comilations, etc.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*From IVPVideos* - Super J Cup 94, J Cup 95, Super J Crown 96, Best of Low Ki 1 and 2, Best of Chris Benoit, GHC History DVD (Which has 11 disk), Best of Dynamite Kid, WrestleJam, Best of Jack Evans 1 and 2 both would be good for anyones collection, Exspecially if you loved what the Dragon Gate guys did in ROH or you love high flying wrestling in general. I'm probaly leaving many items out but this is all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If you guys are looking for NOAH shows you can't go wrong with either of the dome shows. I slightly prefered Destiny but Departure is really great too.

For other stuff, the J Cup 94 is my favourite tournament ever, and has about 3 legit classics. Also anything from the Misawa/Kawada feud in All Japan is gold, especially the match on 6/3/94, which in my opinion is the best wrestling match of all time.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Everyone here is legit. If you like the DG, highflying stuff, rock with Toryumon Wrestlejam. Epic Matches? Anything with Misawa, Kawada, or Kobashi against each other. Digging the KENTA/Marufuji ROH stuff? Destiny, or 3/5/06 are great recent NOAH shows.


----------



## Blasko

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Well, whats the date for the Tokyo Dome shows? Since I can't find it by typing in 'Destiny'. 

:cuss:


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

7-18-2005 NOAH Destiny

also 7-10-2004 - Departure 2004 was an excellent show, its not as all around solid as destiny but the upper card was great.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Any NOAH shows that are as good or better than ROH shows like these-Manhattan Mayhem, Supercard Of Honor, Glory By Honor V N2, Unified, BTOB etc.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Depends if you like the Puro style roll, most Puro shows have somewhat lackluster undercards filled with low carder multiman tags and the pull out the big shit for the last hour or so so finding a all around solid puro card can be pretty tough.

Still the two shows I mensioned in the post above and 3/5/2006 are the 3 best NOAH full shows I've seen (out of about 12 and various random matches).


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



McQueen said:


> Depends if you like the Puro style roll, most Puro shows have somewhat lackluster undercards filled with low carder multiman tags and the pull out the big shit for the last hour or so so finding a all around solid puro card can be pretty tough.
> 
> Still the two shows I mensioned in the post above and 3/5/2006 are the 3 best NOAH full shows I've seen (out of about 12 and various random matches).


The lackluster undercards really gets to me sometimes so I just only watch the best matches on the card. The promotion in Japan that I could watch the whole show is Dragon Gate.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

3.5.06 is great. KENTA-Kenta, Morishima-Misawa, Taue-Marufuji are all great, and some great matches around. Can live up to all ROH shows, along with the Dome stuff.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> My top ten ROH shows of 2006. Still need to watch quite a few shows though.
> 
> 1. Glory By Honor Night 2-410
> 1. Supercard of Honor-410
> 3. Better Than Our Best-400
> 4. Unified-395
> 5. Tag Wars-390 Points
> 6. Dragon Gate Challenge-385
> 7. Anarchy In The UK-380
> 8. Death Before Dishonor IV-375
> 9. Chicago Spectacular Night 2-370
> 10. Best In The World-365
> 10. Gut Check-365
> 10. Fight Of The Century-365


Mine:

1. GBHV: N2
2. Dragon Gate Challenge
3. Anarchy in the UK
4. Unified
5. Better Than Our Best
6. Final Battle 2006
7. Chi Town Struggle
8. Honor Reclaims Boston
9. CS: N2
10. 100th Show


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok, guys thanks for the help. A couple more questions.

-What are the best NOAH shows that are under 5.99(shows that have 2 great matches and a decent undercard)
-What are the best Dragon Gate shows.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Ok, guys thanks for the help. A couple more questions.
> -What are the best Dragon Gate shows.


Wrestlejam
7/2/06
4/23/06
11/19/06
5/10/06 (Besides The First Three Matches)

Those are shows you can start out with.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I just spotted this in the 'Big ole VIP GIF thread' 










It's from a CM Punk vs Delirious match, does anyone know what IWA:MS show it's from?


----------



## Blasko

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It's offcial. That is the second greatest GIF I have EVER seen. 

Other then that, Thanks for the tips for Japan DVDs. I am going to make an official list later.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



DavidEFC said:


> I just spotted this in the 'Big ole VIP GIF thread'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's from a CM Punk vs Delirious match, does anyone know what IWA:MS show it's from?



CM Punk vs. Delirious II: The show is called Decidation.

There were three matches of Punk/Delirious series. Simply the Best 6 & No Blood, No Guts, No Glory 2005 were other shows. The third match was more crazy than the second one & it lasted for 60 minutes. Matter of fact all three matches were LOL.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sorry to Double Post but does anybody know the CHIKARA show when Eddie Kingston got ran over by a car?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ International Invasion, August 20, 2006


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thx R O H & also was it Larry Sweeney that ran Kingston over because someone needs to take his license away lol.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yes it was. It was done perfectly IMO. Some didn't like it becuase Sweeney wasnt driving very fast, but Kingston immediately sold his leg and sold it really well, screaming in pain saying "I can't get feeling into my leg" and "I'm gonna kill Sweeney".

Thank God for Kingston. Palamino does need his lisence taken away too.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Yeah Kingston sold his knee immediately which made it look real good. How would the wrestling world survive without the Last of a Dying Breed lol.


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I know this has probably been asked a million times - But for the UK folk out there - How long does IVP Videos take to ship? Are they quick?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was wondering if No Retreat, No Surrender from IWA-MS a good show?


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I was wondering if No Retreat, No Surrender from IWA-MS a good show?


I just bought that show like 2 days ago and it should be coming soon. I'll let ya know how it is if no one else has rated it before then.


----------



## jax_the_ax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*










Has anyone seen this? They had it at a local game/movie store for $6 and was curious if it was anygood and what was on it.


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

For 6$ for any ROH DVD, it's a Steal.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



jax_the_ax said:


> Has anyone seen this? They had it at a local game/movie store for $6 and was curious if it was anygood and what was on it.


I have that! It's good, defiantely buy it for 6$. Hell, it's worth more than 6$ for the main event alone.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

It might be one of the versions that don't have all the matches that the official ROH one does. 

I bought 'Round Robin Challenge' at a local video store, and there were 2 matches missing from the official ROH version.

Still, even if it is missing a couple of matches, it's worth it for $6.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Derek_2k4 said:


> It might be one of the versions that don't have all the matches that the official ROH one does.
> 
> I bought 'Round Robin Challenge' at a local video store, and there were 2 matches missing from the official ROH version.
> 
> Still, even if it is missing a couple of matches, it's worth it for $6.


I think all of the Takedown Masters/Mat Wars DVD's have edits in them I heard they cut some entrances out as well.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Cide_187 said:


> I think all of the Takedown Masters/Mat Wars DVD's have edits in them I heard they cut some entrances out as well.


On mine, they didn't cut out the entrances, but they shortened them. You see the person initially come out for a few seconds, then a second later they're in the ring.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Oh okay Derek it's still worth that price though like you and R_O_H stated.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*FIP Fallout 2006*
1. The Heartbreak Express vs. Jaison Moore & Bobby Hopkins, Jr. - 1/2*
2. Black Market vs. Jerrelle Clark & Jon Davis - *3/4
3. Chasyn Rance vs. Canadian Cougar - **
4. Seth Delay vs. Steve Madison - **
5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Sal Rinauro & Erick Stevens - **1/2
6. Matt Sydal vs. Shingo - ***1/2
7. Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards (FIP Heavyweight Title #1 Contenders Match) - ***3/4
8. Bryan Danielson & Cyber Kong vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong - **1/4

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

One match is missing and some entrances, but that's hardly a reason not to pick it up. All the other matches and the main event is there, and the main event aftermath, inc. promos. You're a fool not to get it for 6$.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Wow, I just watched McGuinness vs. Danielson from Weekend Of Champions Night 2. What a match! I loved every single minute of it, possibly the best countout finish I've ever seen. ****3/4


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Wow, I just watched McGuinness vs. Danielson from Weekend Of Champions Night 2. What a match! I loved every single minute of it, possibly the best countout finish I've ever seen. ****3/4


They're second best match up IMO kind of got overlooked after there Unified match.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*IWA-MS Winter Wars 2007*

*1. Iron Saints vs. Devil’s Rejects*
Decent match. Not too fond of the Devil's Rejects but was pretty impressed by the way their team meshed and the team work they displayed. Iron Saints were the Iron Saints. They flowed smoothly together as always and showed their dominance as a tag team. I was surprised at the amount of action that was in the match but was happy with the action. A decent tag team match which the crowd was hot for and a good way to open up the show. Overall **

*2. Vortekz vs. Ricochet *
Solid match. Lately I've been very impressed with Vortekz and was interested in how he would fair against a favorite of mine, Ricochet. Both men performed very well and the crowd was really into the match. A nice high flying contest with some nice spots including a picture perfect moonsault to the outside by Vortekz. The match itself was decent but I found the match was a whole to be very entertaining. Really looking forward to seeing more of Vortekz in 2007. He could easily be 2007's Indy breakout star. Overall **1/2

*3. Tarek the Great vs. Jack Thriller vs. Billy Roc vs. Christian Vaughn *
Good match. Despite my liking for each man in this match I wasn't really expecting awhole lot from them. However, they blew my expectations away. I liked the format of the match (all 4 men in the ring at once). Also, I was really digging all the action that took place in the match. Some nice spots in the match including a cool Tower of Doom spot. Like I said above lots of enjoyable action. The finally thing I liked about this match was the finish. I liked the finish because it helped to spark the current feud of Tarek the Great vs. Jack Thriller. Overall ***

*4. Tap Out Only - Drake Younger vs. CJ Otis *
Very good match. Every match these two have had together have blown me away. Each time they seem to top the previous match. Now, while this match didn't top their last match it was still damn good. Both men have a great chemistry together and really bring out the best in each other. This was yet another very good hard hitting contest between the two men. At times you cringe at how hard these two are hitting each other. The match itself was good and the tap out only stipulation was a nice touch on the feud. I also liked the finish of the match seeing how it helped to extend the feud between the two. Overall a very good stiff contest which was highly enjoyable to watch. Overall ***1/2

*5. Joker vs. Brandon Thomaselli* 
Good match. This match was originally slated to be Thomaselli/B-Boy but due to scheduling conflicts the match had to be cancelled. However, this match was a very suitable replacement and actually had some story behind it seeing how Thomaselli has had an on-going rivalry with Joker's fellow BLK OUT member Eddie Kingston. The match itself was good. I really liked Joker's working over of Thomaselli's arm and Thomaselli's selling was also good. Just an overall well done match which furthered the feuds between both Thomaselli & Kingston and Thomaselli & B-Boy. Overall ***

*6. Low Ki vs. Chuck Taylor *
Great match. I was really interested to see how these two guys would mesh and they meshed very well. Taylor's a young guy so I was a bit worried how he'd fair against someone like Ki but Taylor worked his ass off and deserves tons of praise for his performance. He carried himself nicely against some like Ki. Taylor planned his newly found heel character greatly and Ki played the eager face ready to win the title great too. Also, the crowd was great. Tons of emotions and literally everyone thought Ki was walking out the new champion.

All in all this was a really good match and probably the best IWA-MS Championship match in quite sometime. Also, I'd go ahead and say this was Taylor's best match that I've seen. The final thing I loved about this match was the finish. It really helped to fully establish Taylor as a full blown heel and was done perfectly. Overall ****

*7. Necro Butcher & Toby Klein vs. Ian Rotten & Mickie Knuckles*
Solid match. Not much of a match but more so a brawl and I'm all for a good brawl every now and then. This was one of those times. I thought the brawl was good and very enjoyable to watch. Nothing too much better than watching Necro punch Mickie in the face several times. There were a good bit of stiff exchanges which were fun to watch. Overall a good main event but personally I felt Ki/Taylor should've went on last. Finally, I continue to be amazed by the amount of punishment Mickie can withstand. Overall **3/4

*Overall thoughts:* Overall I thought this was a great show and one of the best IWA-MS shows I've seen. Unlike a good bit of IWA-MS shows the crowd was alive the entire night. They weren't dead for one second. I don't think I've ever seen 200+ people be so lively. Anyways, with the addition of a great crowd came a very good and enjoyable card from top to bottom. IWA-MS has kicked the year of with a bang with first Hurt 2007 and now Winter Wars 2007. This gets a big recommendation from myself and can be purchased at smartmarkvideo.com for $20.

Overall show rating - ***3/4


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

can anyone give me ratings or opinions on any of the IWC super indy tournaments


----------



## CMAngle33

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My birthday was today, so I decided to spend some birthday money .

What I Got:

RoH Joe vs. Kobashi
RoH Buffalo Stampede
Colt Cabana- ''Chicago Globetrotter''
RoH The Bitter End
FIP Bring The Pain
FIP Dangerous Intentions


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

TheAngle33, you bought one of the weaker ROH show in 2005 & 2006 shows in Buffalo Stampede & Bitter End. A great ROH show in Joe vs. Kobashi. The FIP shows are ok & Colt Cabana Chicago Globetrotter should be a good buy as his match with Beef Wellington was one of the funniest matches I ever seen & also saw his match with Steve Corino & that was good but nothing special.


----------



## angryWEFposter.

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I didn't really like the Joe vs Kobashi show (minus the main event and maybe a couple more - evans/cide was alright). But still it is well worth buying because of the main event. If you haven't seen it, it is a must see watch (match-wise) for any ROH fan.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anyone bought a DVD off RFVideo?
I was on there before and saw some old ECW DVD's that i'm thinking of buying and i need to know if it is a good of bad site.


----------



## angryWEFposter.

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



The_Real_Deal said:


> Has anyone bought a DVD off RFVideo?
> I was on there before and saw some old ECW DVD's that i'm thinking of buying and i need to know if it is a good of bad site.


If you can get over the fact it is owned by a peodophile....:no: jk..


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



The_Real_Deal said:


> Has anyone bought a DVD off RFVideo?
> I was on there before and saw some old ECW DVD's that i'm thinking of buying and i need to know if it is a good of bad site.



Those ECW shows that RF Video sells are just house shows & RF Video is a good site & they ship pretty fast to me in my opinion.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



The_Real_Deal said:



> Has anyone bought a DVD off RFVideo?
> I was on there before and saw some old ECW DVD's that i'm thinking of buying and i need to know if it is a good of bad site.


RFVideo is quite good and legit the ECW DVD's they release are sometimes fan cam shows so you have to watch out for that. I got a Best of Lance Storm VHS from them a few years ago which was amazing and it wasn't fan cam.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anyone seen IWA-MS Indiana State Title Tournament & IWA-MS One More Time? I'm looking at buying them and wondering if anyone has any thoughts on them.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

just made an order, what do u think:
1. Better than our best
2. unified
3. GBH 5 N.1
i was stuck between no.3 and dragon gate challenge, but ended up getting gbh 5 n.1


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Great order but Dragon Gate Challenge is a great show & should have went with that but at the same time, I couldn't pass up Samoa Joe vs. Roderick Strong & The Briscoes vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marfuji either.


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

GBH 5 Night 1 was a great night of wrestling. The fans there probably hated the tent, but I thought it created a very nice atmosphere. Throw in the fact you got some great matches and you have a great purchase


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ya but i heard that on DGC whitmer/jacobs and the six man were the only good ones..while on gbh it has richards/joe, briscoes vs kenta/marafugi and aries/strong


----------



## CMAngle33

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> TheAngle33, you bought one of the weaker ROH show in 2005 & 2006 shows in Buffalo Stampede & Bitter End. A great ROH show in Joe vs. Kobashi. The FIP shows are ok & Colt Cabana Chicago Globetrotter should be a good buy as his match with Beef Wellington was one of the funniest matches I ever seen & also saw his match with Steve Corino & that was good but nothing special.


Actually, Buffalo Stampede looked awesome. 

1. BJ Whitmer vs. Davey Andrews
2. Claudio Castignoli vs. Sterling James Keenan
3. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jay Lethal
4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Pure Title Match)
5. Salvatore Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs. Homicide & Ricky Reyes (ROH Tag Team Title Match)
6. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, & Abyss vs. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, & Jack Evans (No DQ)
7. Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino (ROH World Title Match)

And for Bitter End.

1. Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Cross
2. Ricky Reyes vs. Shane Hagadorn
3. BJ Whitmer vs. Tank Toland vs. Colt Cabana vs. Pelle Primeau (Four Corner Survival Match)
4. Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave
5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Delirious
6. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
7. KENTA vs. Matt Sydal
8. Homicide vs. Steve Corino (Fight Without Honor)


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The Fight Without Honor at the Bitter End was very anti- climatic....However you have KENTA vs Sydal which is very enjoyable.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Future Star said:


> ^^ya but i heard that on DGC whitmer/jacobs and the six man were the only good ones..while on gbh it has richards/joe, briscoes vs kenta/marafugi and aries/strong


I thought the Six-Man Tag & Jacobs/Whitmer were the only great ones. Styles & Sydal vs. DO Fixer was a very good match. Joe/Daniels was good but nothing technique about it. Danielson/Delirious vs. The Embassy was also good & the Yang/Saito match was ok. Homicide/Cabana & Reyes/Collyer were just decent.

TheAngle33, I seen the main event from Buffalo Stampede & that I unfortunately was boring & a bust in my opinion. The only thing I liked out of that match was "YOU'RE GONNA GET YOUR FUCKING HEAD KICKED IN" chant.


----------



## greatone2

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can anyone tell me what show started the ROH-CZW feud?


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Cage of Death 7 or Hell Freezes Over.


----------



## Blasko

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> Cage of Death 7 or Hell Freezes Over.


 Cage of Death 7 just had Hero cut a promo. Good promo, but didn't really start things.

So Hell Freezes Over really started it.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I thought it was when Chris Hero interrupted a match and challenged Danielson for a title shot and then they finally fought at Hell Freezes Over.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I know I mentioned this a few weeks back, but since it was so long and I'm too lazy to go through all my PMs, I'll just ask again...

*If anyone is interested in purchasing a custom compilation DVD (Best Of Eddie Kingston), and live in the US, send me a PM.* It's a two-disc DVD that runs 200+ minutes (over 3 hours) featuring the best Kingston matches, promos, and segments from CZW, IWA:MS, and Chikara. Below are the match listing along with my ratings. The price is only $7 (need to cover shipping and handling, plus cost of discs), and I accept cash & PayPal. 

Eddie Kingston vs. Super Dragon (***1/4)
Eddie Kingston vs. Chris Hero (***1/2)
Eddie Kingston & Robby Mireno vs. John Zandig (***1/2)
Eddie Kingston/Ruckus/Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries/Roderick Strong/Matt Sydal (***1/2)
Eddie Kingston vs. Chris Hero (Last Man Standing, ****)
Eddie Kingston & Sabian vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli (***1/2)
Eddie Kingston/Mike Quackenbush/Shane Storm vs. Larry Sweeney/Chris Hero/Claudio Castagnoli (***1/2)
Eddie Kingston vs. Chris Hero (****)
Eddie Kingston vs. Larry Sweeey (Strap Match, ***1/2)
Eddie Kingston vs. Necro Butcher (***3/4)
Eddie Kingston vs. Drake Younger (***3/4)


----------



## Blasko

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Jesus Christ. 

I've never though i'd see the that that someone likes Kingston more then myself.

Augh. Want to buy.


----------



## BMH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

How good of a show is Dedicated?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Here's a review for Dedicated by MrPaiMei:


MrPaiMei's review of Dedicated said:


> Ya know, it was kind of a weird show. I felt like I would have liked it so much more on DVD, almost, because everything was solid but nothing was really geared towards a live crowd experience except Hero/Cide and maybe the opener. Here are a few thoughts though.
> 
> 1. Rocky Romero vs. Davey Richards - This was a really great, stiff opener. Better than the Nigel-Walters opener for 11/3 which I also liked. Really stiff and some cool psychology as well, and Davey shows why hes one of the best sellers in ROH. I expect ratings around ***1/4-***1/2.
> 
> 2. Jack Evans vs. Eddie Edwards - Squash to get Evans back in and Edwards face on the card. Enetertaining and short, flt like an ROHVideos match, but it never showed up there.
> 3. Delirious & Pelle Primeau vs. Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn - This was really fun and one of the occasions I bet it would be better live, as you get all the wacky Delirious stuff. Prob about **-**1/2 tops.
> 
> 4. Jimmy Jacobs, Brent Albright & Lacey vs. Colt Cabana, BJ Whitmer & Daizee Haze in a wild No DQ brawl - Okay, this was very good stuff I expect to be better on DVD when you can see everything. I'm assuming you've seen Final Battle. Take the opening of the BJ-Jimmy brawl from that tag match, and stretch it without and regular tag stuff. But the match, I think , was only around 8-10 minutes, but was grwat for what it was. Prob about ***1/4.
> 
> 5. Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness - Another match that will probably be better on DVD. A bit slower and not a lot of the great Joe stiffness and shit, and not as many sick Nigel strikes, but told a great story and was really, really good. I saw someone give it ****1/4, and I definatly wouldn't go that high, but you'll probably see most ratings around ***1/2-***3/4, and I would not be surpised to see some people give it ****. Really good stuff.
> 
> 6. Jimmy Rave vs. Jason Blade vs. Shingo vs. Christopher Daniels - Your average four corner, not much to write home about. As per usual, everyone played their character really well but the action itself wasn't much. Proabaly around **1/4, your average 4CS.
> 
> 7. Homicide vs. Chris Hero - Alroght, I really dug this, but I was probably alone. It was really old school, with Hero stalling, Cide being a great babyfac, and the dueling managers at ringside. The action was good but not amazing but it was a fun, if simple, story and ended in a finsih that worked perfectly. Probably around ***1/2 but I really don't know if it will come off better on DVD due to more patiente, or worse beacause you don't get the fun Smokes/Sweeney dynamic at ringside. Not really **** stuff though.
> 
> 8) Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong - This was really, really weird. I, and some around me, thought it would only go 2 falls because of how it hd been built, but we still felt it ended early (even though I think it went around 30 minutes). They never went into the cray nearfall sequence like Unified and kept it like a more basic tag match, but it was these two teams so the stuff was still gret. It just felt that everyone was waiting for that final kick into igh gear and it never came. They just wrestled, then it was over. But it was still really good-great stuff, I imagine most ratings to be between ***1/2 to ****, but this was a match I thought I would have like 100 times better on DVD.
> 
> Overall, a lot of really good stuff here but nothing really amazing. Hard to rate live, and I bet it will be a Love it/Hate it DVD based on what your looking for. It was a lot of storytelling, slower paced matches and no "everyones knocked out!" amazing, "state of the art" matches. Not as good as HRB, for my money, but I bet most will like it more than anything from October or a lot of the pre-FB shows. Slightly reccomended, but not must have. Probably around the range of Irresistable Forces, with nothing stepping up and stealing the show but everything being pretty damn good.


----------



## BMH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Sounds like Dedicated is worth getting. I am still on CS Night 1 and I am liking it.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If anyone can give me a review of IWA-MS "No Retreat, No Surrender" I would rep. Also if that's not a really good show could you tell me a good IWA-MS show that is $15 dollars at Smartmarkvideo?


----------



## BMH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> If anyone can give me a review of IWA-MS "No Retreat, No Surrender" I would rep. Also if that's not a really good show could you tell me a good IWA-MS show that is $15 dollars at Smartmarkvideo?


*We're No Joke *was suggested by many people as one of the best IWA-MS shows on another board.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks for posting my review Spartan. My DVD should be in a week or so, I`ll do a more "definate" write up then.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Top 5 shows out of these?

Hell Freezes Over
Dissension
Unscripted II
Fourth Anni
Arena Warfare
100th Show
WOCN1
How We Roll
Destiny
IYF
Throwdown
Chi-Town Struggle
Suffocation


----------



## BMH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> Top 5 shows out of these?
> 
> Hell Freezes Over
> Dissension
> Unscripted II
> Fourth Anni
> Arena Warfare
> 100th Show
> WOCN1
> How We Roll
> Destiny
> IYF
> Throwdown
> Chi-Town Struggle
> Suffocation


None of those are amazing. 

Best 5 I would say are Hell Freezes Over, 100th Show, Fouth Anniversary, and IYF.


----------



## Fijian Warrior

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Ok, it's been a while sinced I watched some good solid wrestling, Ive been able to keep up with WWE & TNA inbetween work but it's all very 'meh'. Im gonna order a Takeshi Morishima signed 8x10 & probably just 1 DVD for now. There's so much crap Ive missed due to work, so I need to know. What was better, Joe/Dragon (fight of the century) or Joe/Mori (is that even out yet)?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



> Originally Posted by *Thats_howIroll*
> Top 5 shows out of these?
> 
> *Hell Freezes Over*
> Dissension
> Unscripted II
> *Fourth Anni*
> Arena Warfare
> 100th Show
> WOCN1
> How We Roll
> *Destiny*
> IYF
> *Throwdown*
> Chi-Town Struggle
> *Suffocation*


Out of these I enjoyed those five shows the most.

To Fijian Warrior - Joe/Danielson > Joe/Shima IMO


----------



## BMH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Fijian Warrior said:


> Ok, it's been a while sinced I watched some good solid wrestling, Ive been able to keep up with WWE & TNA inbetween work but it's all very 'meh'. Im gonna order a Takeshi Morishima signed 8x10 & probably just 1 DVD for now. There's so much crap Ive missed due to work, so I need to know. What was better, Joe/Dragon (fight of the century) or Joe/Mori (is that even out yet)?


Joe/Mori isn't out yet. Get Fight of the Century if you already have all the big 06 shows. If you don't have the big ones, they are Unified, Supercard of Honor, Better then Our Best, and Glory By Honor V Night 2.


----------



## Fijian Warrior

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Cool, thanks. I'll check out Fight of the Century.


----------



## BMH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Fijian Warrior said:


> Cool, thanks. I'll check out Fight of the Century.


There is a great KENTA vs. Davey Richards match on that show also.


----------



## CMAngle33

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Am I the only one who thinks that Danielson vs Joe at Fight of the Century went too long due to the fast paced style they were wrestling?


----------



## BMH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



TheAngle33 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Danielson vs Joe at Fight of the Century went too long due to the fast paced style they were wrestling?


It was perfectly paced and executed. I am not really sure what you mean.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



TheAngle33 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Danielson vs Joe at Fight of the Century went too long due to the fast paced style they were wrestling?


Did you just call their FOTC matchup 'fast paced'? It sped up slooowly, and was built up perfectly until the finish. It was far from fast paced, especially with all the stalling breaks by Danielson. Remind me to slap you at the next Edison show.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Future Star said:


> just made an order, what do u think:
> 1. Better than our best
> 2. unified
> 3. GBH 5 N.1
> i was stuck between no.3 and dragon gate challenge, but ended up getting gbh 5 n.1


Sorry dude, but you made a BIG mistake there. Joe/Strong isn't very good, their TPI 04 match is MUCH better. KENTAfuji/Briscoes is a great match, but only gets good near the end.
The undercard is very mediocre.

DGC is one of the funnest shows and has 5 - 6 matches that are ***1/2+ (2 ****+), it's a must buy and you should have got it iover GBHV: N1.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Smartmarkvideo now have a sale on running until sunday night its 25% off all orders if you buy more than 4 dvds


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*ROH Buy 3 Get 1 Free Sale returns!!! *

ROH New Release


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> Sorry dude, but you made a BIG mistake there. Joe/Strong isn't very good, their TPI 04 match is MUCH better. KENTAfuji/Briscoes is a great match, but only gets good near the end.
> The undercard is very mediocre.
> 
> DGC is one of the funnest shows and has 5 - 6 matches that are ***1/2+ (2 ****+), it's a must buy and you should have got it iover GBHV: N1.


alright, my mom said she will make me an order, cuz she stilll hasnt bought me any for my bday, so i will get that, 5yf finale and something else


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I hope all new ROH releases have the same type of cover, listing the one or two 'main events' on the front cover in that style, really awesome. Definitely picking up BOTI later today.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Future Star said:


> alright, my mom said she will make me an order, cuz she stilll hasnt bought me any for my bday, so i will get that, 5yf finale and something else


Yep, it's for the best. 

I'm gonna skip BOTI, just DL the 6 man.


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Do you think it's best to skip Dedicated and BOTI, and wait for the Five Year Festival to come out?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If you're low on cash, Claymore, that's the best possible decision, as BOTI has nothing you NEED to see (except Whitmer/Jacobs), and I've heard the same goes for Dedicated. Granted, BOTI was still a good show and apparently Dedicated was too, but FYF:NYC alone will blow them away completely.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Yes.

_____

QUESTION: At what recent IWA: MS show did Quackenbush and Claudio have a 1 on 1 match together at?


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Thanks Spartanlax....That's exactly what I was thinking. I was thinking about buying both Deidicated and BOTI, but having a look at the ROH boards and on here I wasn't to sure if these two shows were 'worth' it so to speak.I'll just wait for the FYF to be released, and to keep me occupied until then I think I'll watch some Japanese stuff that I just got in....


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What was so bad about The Bitter End? Well I think people were expecting **** matches out of all these matches-AD & rave vs Nigel & Rave, Vriscoes vs Richards & Delirious, KOW vs Straries, KENTA vs Sydal & Cide vs Corino because the caliber in them is worthy to main event a show. Although we didn't get that we still got alot of good matches and why people hate this show I do not know. Still have to watch 2 more matches.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> QUESTION: At what recent IWA: MS show did Quackenbush and Claudio have a 1 on 1 match together at?


March Madness, or something like that. The show actually just came out today, so I suggest taking advantage of the SmartMark sale going on.

IWA:MS DVD releases are faster than a Quakenbush/Castagnoli match


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Spartanlax said:


> IWA:MS DVD releases are faster than a Quakenbush/Castagnoli match


That's impossible. NOTHING is.

Thanks for the info. Repped.


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What four Chikara DVD's would be good to get during the 25% Off Sale on at Smart Mark Video?


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thats_howIroll said:


> What was so bad about The Bitter End? Well I think people were expecting **** matches out of all these matches-AD & rave vs Nigel & Rave, Vriscoes vs Richards & Delirious, KOW vs Straries, KENTA vs Sydal & Cide vs Corino because the caliber in them is worthy to main event a show. Although we didn't get that we still got alot of good matches and why people hate this show I do not know. Still have to watch 2 more matches.


My main complaint about that show is the Cornette segments, while I'm a big fan of Cornette and his mic work, the segments seemed to burn the crowd out a bit and they seemed lost at times. The Homicide/Corino match wasn't that great either but I didn't think that the show was as bad others.

Plus it has a legit MOTYC in Sydal/KENTA, that I did a brief review of earlier in this thread, I thought that this match was just really great stuff, and Sydal wrestled the match of his life.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I finished watching the last 3 matches of The Bitter End and now I know why this show gets hate (watched KENTA-Sydal again).


The Bitter End

1.	Daniels vs. Cross-***1/4
2.	Reyes vs. Hagadorn-*
3.	BJ vs. Cabana vs. Primeau vs. Toland-**
4.	AD & rave vs. Nigel & Joe-***1/4
5.	Briscoes vs. Richards & Delirious-***1/4
6.	KOW vs. Straries-***
7.	KENTA vs. Sydal-***3/4
8.	Cide vs. Corino-**3/4

Any Liverpool ROH ratings from a couple weeks ago?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The cover for Battle of the Icons looks sick I'm still trying to wait until more 07 shows are released before I make a new ROH order.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

SMV sale alert! Purchase 4 or more shows and recieve 25% off (pretty much Buy 3, Get 1 Free).


----------



## Guest

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> SMV sale alert! Purchase 4 or more shows and recieve 25% off (pretty much Buy 3, Get 1 Free).


Platt already posted that


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^ indeed i did and i also already placed my order just wish i'd looked a bit more closely because i missed the 2 new shows now i need to decide whether to order them with another 2 shows or just wait a bit longer before picking them up


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Platt said:


> ^^ indeed i did and i also already placed my order just wish i'd looked a bit more closely because i missed the 2 new shows now i need to decide whether to order them with another 2 shows or just wait a bit longer before picking them up


Bleh. I didn't feel like checking the other page. Anyways, what did you order?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Bleh. I didn't feel like checking the other page. Anyways, what did you order?


IWA-MS DVD July 2, 2005 ’’No Blood No Guts No Glory 2005’’

IWA-MS DVD May 6, 2005 ’’Dedication’’

IWA-MS DVD Sept. 15, 2004 ’’A Phenomenal Invasion’’

IWA-MS DVD Nov. 19, 2004 ’’2004 An IWA Freak-a-thon’’

IWA-MS DVD ’’Stylin in the Summertime’’

IWA-MS DVD ’’2004 King of the Death Matches


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Platt said:


> IWA-MS DVD July 2, 2005 ’’No Blood No Guts No Glory 2005’’
> 
> IWA-MS DVD May 6, 2005 ’’Dedication’’
> 
> IWA-MS DVD Sept. 15, 2004 ’’A Phenomenal Invasion’’
> 
> IWA-MS DVD Nov. 19, 2004 ’’2004 An IWA Freak-a-thon’’
> 
> IWA-MS DVD ’’Stylin in the Summertime’’
> 
> IWA-MS DVD ’’2004 King of the Death Matches


Good order. However, I would've recommended some newer stuff if you don't already own them.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i have everything from mid 2006 up till now except the 2 newest shows aswell as quite a few of the shows from 05.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Platt said:


> i have everything from mid 2006 up till now except the 2 newest shows aswell as quite a few of the shows from 05.


Alright, that makes your order look even better now. I'll be picking up the 2 newest with some older IWA-MS or CZW.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Was Battle Of the Icons any good,for those who attended the event? I'm considering getting it,the card looks solid IMO.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Was Battle Of the Icons any good,for those who attended the event? I'm considering getting it,the card looks solid IMO.


I didn't attend the show but I've heard a lot of people say it was a letdown. Most people say that the only thinngs worth seeing are BJ/Jimmy & the six-man. I've even heard people call Joe vs. Cide "horrible." But, who knows. I won't be getting it anytime soon.


----------



## jax_the_ax

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Has anyone seen the Ring of Glory show that is on Rohwrestling.com? I am thinking of ordering it.


----------



## SP_10

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can someone please give me a review for War of the Wire II and Generation Now.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

can i get star ratings for dissension?


----------



## Corey

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Future Star said:


> can i get star ratings for dissension?


Here is ChrisV's ratings from the ROH boards:
Adam Pearce vs. Jay Fury *
Jimmy Yang vs. Jay Lethal **3/4
Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro & Delirious vs. Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave & Abyss (w/Daizee Haze & Prince Nana) ***1/4
Low Ki vs. Jack Evans ***
Claudio Castognoli & Ace Steel vs. Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer ***
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. B.J. Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs ***1/4
Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal ***1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. A.J. Styles ****1/2




THE POUNCE said:


> Can someone please give me a review for War of the Wire II and Generation Now.



If you don't mind results, then here's WOTW 2:
https://www.rohwrestling.com/MessageBoard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=28328
and here's Gen. Now(with results):
https://www.rohwrestling.com/MessageBoard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=28619

^^ Both from ChrisV
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I just got done watching Weekend of Champs Night 2. Great show. Here's my ratings:

*Weekend of Champions Night 2*
Colt Cabana/Conrad Kennedy III vs. Irish Airborne - **1/4
*Delirious vs. Chris Sabin - ***1/4*
Six Man Mayhem - **1/2
Samoa Joe vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **3/4
*BJ Whitmer vs. Super Dragon - ***1/2*
*Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal - ***3/4*
*Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - ****3/4*
*Austin Aries/Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave/Alex Shelley - ***1/2*


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

*IWA-MS Payback, Pain & Agony 2007*

*1. Marcus O’Neal vs. Zack McGuire vs. OMG vs. Jack Thriller vs. Ricochet vs. "Spyder" Nate Webb *

Decent match. Nice way to open the show with the returning crowd favorite Nate Webb. Him returning was a good way to help get the crowd fired up. The match itself was decent and pretty fun to watch. However, I was alittle disappointed when it came down to Webb & Ricochet. I was hoping they'd go for 5-7 minutes but they didn't last very long. This match also displayed a few young guys relatively new to IWA-MS and O'Neal impressed me and is someone I'd like to see abck again in IWA-MS. Overall **

*2. Vortekz vs. CJ Otis *

Solid match. A nice way to build upon the on-going Younger/Otis feud by having Otis face one of Younger's good friend. Another nice touch was Otis calling Vortekz a few times in the match "Drake". Overall the match itself was pretty solid. Some nice strikes exchanged between the men. I liked Otis' working over of Vortekz body and Vortekz's selling. Nothing too flashy about this match. Just two guys trying to strike each other as hard as they could. Finally, I thought this was a great way to show Otis' preparedness for his MMA style match with Younger since he used a good bit of MMA strikes during the match. Overall **3/4

*3. Mitch Ryder vs. Billy Roc vs. Jimmy Shalwin *

Meh match. Nothing much to say about this match but that it was very unorganized. Hell, it was billed as 2-1 handicap match and it turned it a 3-way dance somehow. Nothing really to say but meh. Overall *

*4. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Colt Cabana*

Decent match. This was the first match in a series of bounty matches to come in the future. This was kinda a spin-off match from their series of matches in ROH so there was some history between the two. The match itself was decent but the pace was way too slow. Another thing I wasn't crazy about was the fact that this was a bounty match where Cabana's purpose was to cripple Jacobs. He really didn't start trying to cripple him until near the end. I found that kinda odd seeing how I figured he'd be trying to do that the entire match. The match was decent but I found their stuff in ROH to be a lot better. Overall **1/2

*5. Tarek the Great vs. Brandon Thomaselli *

Good match. A nice mesh of styles in this match. Both men are known to hit hard and they struck each other rather hard in this match with kicks, chops, and forearms. I really enjoyed this match and their exchanging of strikes. The only thing that turned me off was the commentating. I believe Joey Eastman was doing commentary and the entire match all he did was bitch and moan about how he hates Brandon and his brothers. Didn't bother me at first but he just kept going on and on. Other than that this was a very enjoyable match and even after all these years in the business Tarek can still go. Overall ***

*6. Low Ki vs. Drake Younger *

Very good match. This match was a definate contrast in styles but they meshed together perfectly. Both men were on their A game and really went all out. I was very impressed by Drake's performance and the amount of punishment he took. I can remember several times during the match I thought to myself Ki's gonna knock him out. That's how stiff Ki's strikes were in this match. Overall this was a very stiff contest (more so Ki dishing out the stiffness) and very enjoyable to watch. Another thing I loved about this match was the finish. The finish was absolutely brutal and I actually thought Drake was finally knocked out. Overall ***3/4

*7. Chuck Taylor vs. Davey Richards *

Good match. Another good defense out of Taylor. However, a downgrade from his previous match against Low Ki. The match itself was pretty good. Some nice action from both men but I was expecting more out of Davey. I felt Davey was alittle off. Also, I thought I was watching any old Davey match. However, Chuck was on his A game and played his heel character brilliantly much like he did against Ki. There was a nice forearm exchange between these two near the end of the match. Other than that nothing else really stands out to me. Just an overall good match from both men. Overall ***1/2

*8. 6 Way Death Match Rumble: 2 Tuff Tony vs. Ian Rotten vs. Mickie Knuckles vs. "Diehard" Dustin Lee vs. Mad Man Pondo vs. Drake Younger*

Good brawl. Pretty enjoyable match to watch. It's always fun to watch 6 people beat the holy crap out of each other. It really wasn't much of a match but more so a brawl. It was a good and enjoyable brawl. The exchanges between Ian and Mickie were brutal. The headbutts they traded were absolutely hard to watch. They literally made me cringe. All in all a very fun brawl to watch and this is coming from someone who isn't a huge death match fan. I had a fun time watching this match and if you're a death match fan you'll love this. Overall **3/4

*Overall thoughts:* Overall I thought this was yet another great show from IWA-MS. However, I wouldn't put this on par with their past two shows. Don't get me wrong this was a good show but I was kinda expecting a bit more. One thing I need to mention is how fucking awesome Drake Younger was. He went out there and got the crap beat out of him. Then, he went and wrestled a death match. His toughness amazes me and should have the respect of every Indy fan after seeing this show. Anyways, overall a good show and something definately worth checking out. This gets a recommendation from me and can be purchased at smartmarkvideo.com for $20.

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

here's my review for Joe vs Kabashi:
Colt Cabana vs Claudio Castagnoli- **2/3
Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal vs. Azrieal- **1/4
*ROH World Tag Team Titles* BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinuaro- **2/3-**3/4
*ROH Pure Title* Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal- ***
Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave- ***
Rickey Reyes vs Mitch Franklin- 3/4
James Gibson vs. Jimmy Yang- **3/4
Homicide vs. Jack Evans- ***1/2
Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi- ****1/4

Good show overall. Just about each match topped the match before by just a little bit (except for reyes/franklin ). I loved the fans reactions to everything in the main event. It made an awsome atmosphere. The chops from Kabashi at the end were brutal. Not a must have show but definitly a fun show to watch.

BTW *I GOT TICKETS TO THE 5/12 ROH SHOW!!!!!*


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I was just wondering, what people thought of these 4, Ring Of Honor shows:

Best In The World
Dragon Gate Challenge
Supercard Of Honor
Better Than Our Best


----------



## New Jack

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Anyone have star ratings for International Challenge on 12/22/06?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



heyman deciple said:


> I was just wondering, what people thought of these 4, Ring Of Honor shows:
> 
> Best In The World
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Supercard Of Honor
> Better Than Our Best


All of those shows were very good and are well worth getting, Best in the World is the weakest pick in that set but is still a really good show to buy, the other three shows are simply Must Haves. Many people concider Better Than Our Best and Supercard of Honor to be two of the best ROH ahows ever.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Claymore said:


> What four Chikara DVD's would be good to get during the 25% Off Sale on at Smart Mark Video?


The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance, Best of 2005, and all of the King of Trios 2007.


----------



## Blasko

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



R_O_H said:


> The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance, Best of 2005, and all of the King of Trios 2007.


 Speaking of King of Trios, did you manage to get your hands on it? 

Any reviews?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Well I'm not planning for a long time, as I've still got to buy YLC 4 Night 3 and TWGP 06 Night 3. I'm not neglecting those. BTW should have a *review of Best of 2005* up later today or tommorow.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



-Blasko- said:


> Speaking of King of Trios, did you manage to get your hands on it?
> 
> Any reviews?


Got mine in the mail on Thursday. I'm hoping to start watching/reviewing it today but I'm not sure if I'll be able to. However, I can guarantee you if not today than I'll be definately be starting tomorrow.


----------



## DoctorofWrestling

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I myself have about 30 ROH DVD's and about 10 FIP DVD's. One DVD I watched recently was the ROH 2yr anniversary show which had the tourny for the Pure Title. Anything where Joe/Aries was World Champion was great, I stay away from alot of first year ROH stuff, though I own it, i'm not as big on it as 2nd year and beyond.

Signature....
If anyone here enjoys serious ROH Discussion please subscribe to http://www.wrestlingforum.com/ We will be discussion all aspects of ROH wrestling including DVD's, events, wrestlers, champions and more. We also will have our myspace page up soon and a Board of Directors. Be a part of what will soon be the largest ROH discussion group on the web.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What is the better IWA-MS show out of these two We're No Joke or No Retreat, No Surrender.


----------



## BMH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> What is the better IWA-MS show out of these two We're No Joke or No Retreat, No Surrender.


Like I already mentioned, We're no Joke is always brought up as one of the best IWA-MS out.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

i should be getting 5 or 6 dvds within the weeks (probably wait till next 25% off sale) anyway i have recieved some criticism for not getting dragon gate challenge.. so next order i will get that, FYF: Finale (when it comes out) and getting 4 more...what should they be?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Does anyone have star ratings on wXw DVD Sept. 16, 2006 The World Lightweight Tournament & Chikara DVD Oct. 28, 2006 ’’Cibernetico Forever’’? I seen clips of the CHIKARA on their show & the 16 man main event looks good, is it worth a buy?


----------



## BMH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Future Star said:


> i should be getting 5 or 6 dvds within the weeks (probably wait till next 25% off sale) anyway i have recieved some criticism for not getting dragon gate challenge.. so next order i will get that, FYF: Finale (when it comes out) and getting 4 more...what should they be?


I wouldn't skip any of the FYF shows. They all got great reports.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



watts63 said:


> Does anyone have star ratings on wXw DVD Sept. 16, 2006 The World Lightweight Tournament & Chikara DVD Oct. 28, 2006 ’’Cibernetico Forever’’? I seen clips of the CHIKARA on their show & the 16 man main event looks good, is it worth a buy?


Cibernatico Forever is excellent. Buy it.

Ratings:

1. Rorschach vs. Reckless Youth - ***1/4
2. UltraMantis Black, Hydra & Crossbones vs. Equinox & The Colony - *** 
3. Excalibur vs. Player Uno - **1/2
4. Shayne Hawke vs. Twiggy - **1/2
5. Max Boyer vs. Arik Cannon - ***1/2
6. 16 Man Torneo Cibernetico - Gran Akuma, Icarus, Larry Sweeney, The Iron Saints (Sal, Vito & Brandon Thomaselli), Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Hallowicked, Cheech, Cloudy, Mike Quackenbush, Eddie Kingston, Shane Storm & The North Star Express - ****1/4

1) CHIKARA are in the ECW arena. That equals their biggest and hottest crowds.

2) Itt's a big show, and due to all CHIKARA's main talent being in the main event they get loads of other (good) indy guys from around to fill up the undercard.

3) The Cibernetico match is AWESOME, and must see. My inital rating was ****1/4, and upon rewatching I stick to that. It's basically a Survivor Series elimination tag match, but longer and better. One of the longest and best finishing stretches ever with some insane stuff and insane exchanges between Quack and Claudio 

So yeah...buy it.

__________________________________________________________________________________________



Future Star said:


> i should be getting 5 or 6 dvds within the weeks (probably wait till next 25% off sale) anyway i have recieved some criticism for not getting dragon gate challenge.. so next order i will get that, FYF: Finale (when it comes out) and getting 4 more...what should they be?


FYF: NYC
FYF: Philly
FYF: Chicago
FYF: Liverpool

^ They all got rave reviews.


----------



## Fondo

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

THX!


----------



## dman88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

What is better? 

The King of the Trios 07 or Tag World Grand Prix 2006


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ I haven't seen the KOT, but I'm guessing that. Bigger crowds, and it's newer, newer stuff is always better. Don't skip TWGP though, espec Nights 1 and 3.

Seriously though, start with Best of 05. The match wuality is high enough to alone recommend it.


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

This may be a little out there, but does anyone have a sort of 'must have' list that they have for buying DVD's from IVP Videos?...


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just watched Homicide vs. Morishima off NOAH TV, and DAMN, is Morishima built like a beast in ROH. I'll probably watch it again later, but I loved it. Definatly not a squash, but Mori just comes off as the better man. Pure animal. I don't like watching matches on my computer, so this may change with a full on DVD viewing, but I'd say its around ***1/2, just a great brawl. If Mori can have these kinds of matches throughout his run, it'll be gold.


----------



## BMH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



MrPaiMei said:


> Just watched Homicide vs. Morishima off NOAH TV, and DAMN, is Morishima built like a beast in ROH. I'll probably watch it again later, but I loved it. Definatly not a squash, but Mori just comes off as the better man. Pure animal. I don't like watching matches on my computer, so this may change with a full on DVD viewing, but I'd say its around ***1/2, just a great brawl. If Mori can have these kinds of matches throughout his run, it'll be gold.


Wow, was this the match from the Philly FYF show? You already saw it?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



BMH said:


> Wow, was this the match from the Philly FYF show? You already saw it?


NOAH TV shows the ROH matches with they're talent on them early sometimes they did it last year with the KENTA/Davey Richards match up.


----------



## greatone2

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I want to get into ROH but I don't just want to buy random shows. I want to start somewhere where feuds are beginning or ending. Can someone tell me a good show to start with?


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

If you want to start somewhere recent. Then Final Battle 2006 is one possibility for you....


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



greatone2 said:


> I want to get into ROH but I don't just want to buy random shows. I want to start somewhere where feuds are beginning or ending. Can someone tell me a good show to start with?


i havent gotten a chance to see it yet, but ive heard pretty good things about hell freezes over 06 and its also where the roh vs czw feud starts so that might be a good place to start


----------



## BMH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Hell Freezes Over is a perfect place to start. Its the beginning of the ROH/CZW storyline and overall has some really good matches. Plus its not too far back, its just a little over a year ago.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

The ROH/CZW feud actually started at Tag Wars 2006. Hero/Danielson was just a rivalry match. Not many people expected a feud to come of just that match but the feud really kicked off at Tag Wars 2006 when Hero & Necro invaded.


----------



## Fijian Warrior

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Is 'Unified' worth buying?


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Fijian Warrior said:


> Is 'Unified' worth buying?


Yes. It was one of the better all around shows of 2006 and it Danielson/McGuiness was a definite MOTY candidate. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Fijian Warrior

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ Cool thanks, repped.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Uhh... yeah.


----------



## BMH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Fijian Warrior said:


> Is 'Unified' worth buying?


Not only is it worth buying, but its worth watching over and over again just because the show is that good. The atmosphere, matches, emotion, energy, match quality, everything about that show makes it on almost everybody's list of top 5 ROH shows of 2006. It was my second favorite show of 2006. Buy Unified.


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^^^if unified is your 2nd fav, then whats your favorite?


----------



## Fijian Warrior

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

My fav of 06' has been SCOH, granted I still need to see a few more shows from 06'


----------



## SP_10

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Can someone give me a review of Dethroned and GBHV night 1.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ GBHVN1 has 2 **** matches, 2 ***1/4 ones and the undercard is nothing special.

Dethroned has 5 matches ***1/2 +, and a solid enough undercard.

Dethroned is better overall, GBH has some better individual matches.


----------



## King_Kash

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I am getting into ROH right now, any recommend to get DVD or not? I am CM Punk and Samoa Joe fan, other than that I am fan of CZW... 

Death Before Dishonor IV
War of the Wire
Scramble Cage Melee
Main Event Spectacles
At Our Best
Joe vs Punk II
Manhattan Mayhem
Final Battle
Nowhere to Run
This Means War
Final Showdown
Vendetta
Steel Cage

Plus I have a question, how can I put buy 3 and get 1 free on ROH's store checkout? I was little struggle on this one


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

You check out with the DVD's you want to buy. Then when you go to the screen where you want to pay for them, there will be a box the states - "Additional Notes" or something along those lines. 

It is in this box that you put your free picks....If you put them in your cart then you will end up paying for them.

Hope this helps


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



King_Kash said:


> I am getting into ROH right now, any recommend to get DVD or not? I am CM Punk and Samoa Joe fan, other than that I am fan of CZW...
> 
> Death Before Dishonor IV
> Main Event Spectacles
> Joe vs Punk II
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Final Battle 2005
> Nowhere to Run
> Final Showdown
> Steel Cage Warfare
> 
> Plus I have a question, how can I put buy 3 and get 1 free on ROH's store checkout? I was little struggle on this one


I edited the quote to the 8 you should get in the B3G1F.


----------



## FallenAngel88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

Just got done watching Vendetta and Better than our Best and I thought that I give u my thoughts.

Better than our Best
Favs-Worst
Aries/Strong vs. CIMA/Naruki Doi
Homicide vs. Colt Cabana
Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm
4CS
Embassy vs. Dragon Kid,Genki Horiguchi,Ryo Saito
Six Man Mayhem
Reyes vs. Delirious

This is maybe one of the best wrestling events I have ever seen and out of my little ROH collection it is the best.Aries/Strong's title defense was a great action packed tag match with great double teams and psychology.I might get laughed at for this but I enjoyed the Chi-Town Street Fight better than the title match but that could be that it was a great brawl with great psychology pertaining to the fued they had been in.And was more intense than Storm/Danielson but still both great matches.The only boring part was Reyes vs. Delirious I haven't seen either wrestle Delirious is at least entertaining but Reyes was not that good.

Vendetta
Danielson vs. Strong
8 Man Tag Team War
Daniels vs. Joe
BJ Whitmer vs. Claudio Castagnoli
Homicide/Colt Cabana Brawl
Ace Steel/Delirious vs. Nigel/Collyer
Jacobs vs. Rinauro
Pearce vs. Andrews

This event was great as well but no where close as BTOB.Even though Danielson/Strong is now one of my favorite matches maybe ever.B/C it was so hard hitting and they really made it look like they hated each other.The 8 man tag was entertaining especially at the end as I had no idea who was going to pick up the W.And some great sequences.The rest was alright as Joe/Daniels was my favorite of the undercard as it had great storytelling with the knee and the way the match was going I was suprised Joe picked up the win.

These are two great events and I felt like I got my 30 dollars worth when is the next 10 dollar sale.

Also can someone give a review for Battle of the Icons.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

^ I haven't seen it, but from lots of peopl I've heard *BOTI* is skppable.


----------



## FallenAngel88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

No offense b/c I know it is ur opinion but BTOB is probably the best event I have ever seen.Wrestling wise


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

I think this may be a typo...I think he meant BOTI (Battle of the Icons)...However I may be wrong.


----------



## FallenAngel88

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*

sry for the mix-up Man I want some real recent ROH DVD's that are worth watching but wanna get them on next 10 dollar sale.

When do you guys think when the FYF dvd's will be out b/c the two Liverpool shows sound great.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



FallenAngel88 said:


> sry for the mix-up Man I want some real recent ROH DVD's that are worth watching but wanna get them on next 10 dollar sale.
> 
> When do you guys think when the FYF dvd's will be out b/c the two Liverpool shows sound great.


they will probably go on sale at the 4/13 long island show and 4/14 edison show


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



FallenAngel88 said:


> sry for the mix-up Man I want some real recent ROH DVD's that are worth watching but wanna get them on next 10 dollar sale.


The $10 DVD's are usually a set amount of DVD's, the most recent shows that have been in the $10 sale were the beginning of the Milestone Series....And that was back in early 2006.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



FallenAngel88 said:


> No offense b/c I know it is ur opinion but BTOB is probably the best event I have ever seen.Wrestling wise


Correction:

"^ I haven't seen it, but from lots of people I've heard *BOTI* is skppable."

Notice the tenses, and the fact I said "I haven't seen it". :hb


----------



## FallenAngel88

I know get one of the liverpool shows and 1 or 2 that are 10 dollars to build my little ROH collection what are some good 2005 titles that are usually in the 10 dollar sale or anything early 2006


----------



## Thats_howIroll

^^^Get Tag Wars 2006 from the 10 dollar sale.


----------



## Claymore

I second this....Tag Wars 2006 is overlooked all the time, it is the 2006 hidden gem for ROH.


----------



## BMH

FallenAngel88 said:


> I know get one of the liverpool shows and 1 or 2 that are 10 dollars to build my little ROH collection what are some good 2005 titles that are usually in the 10 dollar sale or anything early 2006


Joe vs. Kobashi. 

Escape from New York.


----------



## mcare89

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



FallenAngel88 said:


> sry for the mix-up Man I want some real recent ROH DVD's that are worth watching but wanna get them on next 10 dollar sale.
> 
> When do you guys think when the FYF dvd's will be out b/c the two Liverpool shows sound great.


I think the NY and Philly shows might be out as early as next week for WM weekend, with the Dayton, Chicago, and Liverpool shows coming out like RS said, for the LI show.


----------



## BMH

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



mcare89 said:


> I think the NY and Philly shows might be out as early as next week for WM weekend, with the Dayton, Chicago, and Liverpool shows coming out like RS said, for the LI show.


I hope those early FYF shows will be out next weekend. I doubt it though, it seems awfully soon.


----------



## wwefanatic411

i just watched Dragon Gate Invasion for the first time. heres my review:
Rickey Reyes vs Puma- ***
Davey Andrews vs Kevin Steen vs Chad Collyer vs Jimmy Jacobs- ***
El Generico vs Homicide- **2/3-**3/4
Shingo Takagi vs Curry Man- **1/2
*ROH Pure Title* Nigel McGuinness vs Samoa Joe- ***-***1/4
Jimmy Rave + Spanky vs Generation Next- **1/2- **2/3
CIMA vs AJ Styles- ***3/4
*ROH World Title* Colt Cabana vs James Gibson- ***3/4

This is an extremly underrated show imo. I've barely ever seen it talked about, but I thought it was great. There were no absolute show stealers, but every match got a **1/2 or above. I enjoyed the Curry Man surprise a lot


----------



## MrPaiMei

Haven't finished it yet, but consider my reccomendation given to King of Trios. Night One was good and wacky, maybe the level of an average ROH show, for those who only watch ROH. Ratings or review later.


----------



## ROH

^ I look foward to those ratings/reviews intently.


----------



## FallenAngel88

Can anyone give reviews of the Fifth Year Festival Shows so I will know which ones to get when they do come out.Links or Own Reviews.Dang I wish ROH would come to louisville or lexington


----------



## Guest

ROH The Battle Lines Are Drawn from 2004. Has anyone got any quick ratings for it? I have just spotted it really cheap


----------



## Thats_howIroll

Rate Bryan Danielson Title Defences

--Bryan Danielson defeated Austin Aries in Cleveland, OH on 10/14/05
--Bryan Danielson defeated Steve Corino in Buffalo, NY on 10/15/05
--Bryan Danielson defeated Roderick Strong in Woodbridge, CT on 10/29/05
--Bryan Danielson defeated Chris Sabin in Detroit, MI on 11/4/05--Bryan Danielson defeated Roderick Strong in Chicago Ridge, IL on 11/5/05
--Bryan Danielson defeated Christopher Daniels in Long Island, NY on 11/19/05
--Bryan Danielson defeated Rocky Romero in New York, NY on 12/3/05
--Bryan Danielson defeated Naomichi Marufuji in Edison, NJ on 12/17/05(****)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Chris Hero in Philadelphia, PA on 1/14/06
--Bryan Danielson defeated AJ Styles in Cleveland, OH on 1/28/06(****1/4)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Xavier in Long Island, NY on 2/11/06
--Bryan Danielson defeated Jimmy Rave in Edison, NJ on 2/25/06
--Bryan Danielson defeated Alex Shelley in Philadelphia, PA on 3/11/06
--Bryan Danielson defeated Roderick Strong in Chicago Ridge, IL on 3/31/06(****3/4)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Lance Storm in Chicago Ridge, IL on 4/1/06(****)
--Bryan Danielson defeaed Colt Cabana in Philadelphia, PA on 4/22/06(*)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Delirious in Philadelphia, PA on 4/22/06(***1/4)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Jimmy Yang in Dayton, OH on 4/28/06
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Bryan Danielson by countout in Cleveland, OH on 4/29/06(****3/4)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Delirious in Edison, NJ on 5/13/06(***3/4)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Homicide in East Windsor, CT on 6/3/06(****)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Colt Cabana in Orlando, FL on 6/10/06
--Bryan Danielson defeated Christopher Daniels in San Antonio, TX on 6/11/06
--Bryan Danielson defeated BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs in Detroit, MI on 6/23/06
--Bryan Danielson defeated Colt Cabana in Chicago Ridge, IL on 6/24/06
--Bryan Danielson defeated Sonjay Dutt in Philadelphia, PA on 7/15/06(***1/4)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Nigel McGuinness in Cleveland, OH on 7/29/06(***3/4)
--Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe went to a 60 minute time limit draw on 8/5/06 in Edison, NJ(****1/4)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Nigel McGuinness to unify the ROH World Title & Pure Title in Liverpool, UK on 8/12/06(*****)
--Bryan Danielson defeated SUWA in Broxbourne, UK on 8/13/06(***1/4)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Roderick Strong in Broxbourne, UK on 8/13/06(****)
--Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness went to a 60 minute time limit draw in a two out of three falls match in St. Paul, MN on 8/25/06(****1/4)
--Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana went to a 60 minute time limit draw in a two out of three falls match in Chicago Ridge, IL on 8/26/06(****1/4)
--Bryan Danielson defeated KENTA in New York, NY on 9/16/06(*****)
--Bryan Danielson vs. Kamala ended in a double DQ in Bridgeport, CT on 9/30/06
--Bryan Danielson defeated Austin Aries in Detroit, MI on 10/6/06(****)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Delirious in Braintree, MA on 11/3/04
--Bryan Danielson defeated Samoa Joe in a steel cage match in Chicago Ridge, IL on 12/8/06(***1/4)

Rate the matches yourself if you want.


----------



## ROH

--Bryan Danielson defeated Austin Aries in Cleveland, OH on 10/14/05
--Bryan Danielson defeated Steve Corino in Buffalo, NY on 10/15/05
--Bryan Danielson defeated Roderick Strong in Woodbridge, CT on 10/29/05 (****)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Chris Sabin in Detroit, MI on 11/4/05--Bryan Danielson defeated Roderick Strong in Chicago Ridge, IL on 11/5/05 (***3/4)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Roderick Strong in Chicago Ridge, IL on 11/6/05 (***1/2)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Christopher Daniels in Long Island, NY on 11/19/05 (****)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Rocky Romero in New York, NY on 12/3/05 (***1/2)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Naomichi Marufuji in Edison, NJ on 12/17/05(****1/4)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Chris Hero in Philadelphia, PA on 1/14/06 (***3/4)
--Bryan Danielson defeated AJ Styles in Cleveland, OH on 1/28/06(***3/4)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Xavier in Long Island, NY on 2/11/06
--Bryan Danielson defeated Jimmy Rave in Edison, NJ on 2/25/06
--Bryan Danielson defeated Alex Shelley in Philadelphia, PA on 3/11/06 (****1/2)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Roderick Strong in Chicago Ridge, IL on 3/31/06(****1/4)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Lance Storm in Chicago Ridge, IL on 4/1/06(****)
--Bryan Danielson defeaed Colt Cabana in Philadelphia, PA on 4/22/06(*)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Delirious in Philadelphia, PA on 4/22/06(***1/4)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Jimmy Yang in Dayton, OH on 4/28/06
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Bryan Danielson by countout in Cleveland, OH on 4/29/06(***3/4)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Delirious in Edison, NJ on 5/13/06(***3/4)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Homicide in East Windsor, CT on 6/3/06(***3/4)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Colt Cabana in Orlando, FL on 6/10/06
--Bryan Danielson defeated Christopher Daniels in San Antonio, TX on 6/11/06
--Bryan Danielson defeated BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs in Detroit, MI on 6/23/06 (***3/4)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Colt Cabana in Chicago Ridge, IL on 6/24/06 (****)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Sonjay Dutt in Philadelphia, PA on 7/15/06(***1/4)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Nigel McGuinness in Cleveland, OH on 7/29/06(****)
--Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe went to a 60 minute time limit draw on 8/5/06 in Edison, NJ(***3/4)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Nigel McGuinness to unify the ROH World Title & Pure Title in Liverpool, UK on 8/12/06(****1/2)
--Bryan Danielson defeated SUWA in Broxbourne, UK on 8/13/06(***1/2)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Roderick Strong in Broxbourne, UK on 8/13/06(****)
--Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness went to a 60 minute time limit draw in a two out of three falls match in St. Paul, MN on 8/25/06(****3/4)
--Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana went to a 60 minute time limit draw in a two out of three falls match in Chicago Ridge, IL on 8/26/06(****1/4)
--Bryan Danielson defeated KENTA in New York, NY on 9/16/06(*****)
--Bryan Danielson vs. Kamala ended in a double DQ in Bridgeport, CT on 9/30/06
--Bryan Danielson defeated Austin Aries in Detroit, MI on 10/6/06(***3/4)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Delirious in Braintree, MA on 11/3/04 (***1/2)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Samoa Joe in a steel cage match in Chicago Ridge, IL on 12/8/06(***1/2)


----------



## Corey

*ROH Nowhere To Run*
*James Gibson vs. BJ Whitmer - ***1/4*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Chad Collyer - **1/2
*Homicide vs. Doug Williams - ***1/2*
*Roderick Strong/Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley/Delirious - ***3/4*
*Colt Cabana vs. Nigel McGuinness - ****
*Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson - ***3/4*
*Steel Cage: CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave - ****1/4*


----------



## BMH

KENTA vs. Danielson was very over rated in my eyes. It was a very good match, but not near five stars. I would give it four personally.


----------



## Spartanlax

BMH said:


> KENTA vs. Danielson was very over rated in my eyes. It was a very good match, but not near five stars. I would give it four personally.


Then, may I ask what matches you have given five stars to?


----------



## KeepItFresh

BMH said:


> KENTA vs. Danielson was very over rated in my eyes. It was a very good match, but not near five stars. I would give it four personally.


Are you kidding me? The way Danielson's sells his arm, Kenta being undeafted going into the match, and how the match unfolds makes it *****, IMO.

How could you not rate it above ****1/2? Come on, tell me.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

BMH said:


> KENTA vs. Danielson was very over rated in my eyes. It was a very good match, but not near five stars. I would give it four personally.


How was the match overrated? I thought the match was great and that it deserves five stars. I didn't notice anything bad about it, Danielson looked great selling his shoulder and Kenta was stiff and unforgiving.


----------



## -Mystery-

I gave the match ****1/2. Personally Nigel/Danielson from Unified was better and deserves *****.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Anyone know when or if Delirious worked DG? They said he did in the Final Battle hype but I can't remember it at all.


----------



## CMAngle33

Spartanlax said:


> Then, may I ask what matches you have given five stars to?


Who saw Kenta/Dragon? Ya know what? FUCK YOU. (Inside Joke)

The match really was phenomenal. I'd definitely give it between **** 1/2 to the *****.

Speaking of good matches, my DVDs came today. I first watched Beef Wellington vs Colt Cabana. The match was hysterical and showed off the comedy of both guys. The crowd was great for the interaction. I gave it ** 1/2 on entertainment alone. The next match I watched was Bryan Danielson vs CM Punk in the 2/3 Falls Match from FIP Bring the Pain. I gave that ****. The match started off weak. Both men cut promos before the match. Punk's was great because he played the heel, while Danielson's was actually pretty bad. He basically said that the town was beautiful. Not enough for me. After that the match started off a little slow but really picked up, especially towards the end. The best part of the match was definitely the last 10 minutes or so. The show was worth the $10 for that match alone. Especially with all the sales RoH has.


----------



## Corey

Ok the buy 3 get 1 free sale ends in just over an hour and I'm stuck on my last pick. Should I get Weekend of Champs Night 1 or Dedicated? What do you think?


----------



## MrPaiMei

Very tough call, WOC is underrated. I've only seen Dedicated live, but I give it a very slight edge, plus its more recent.


----------



## Corey

Thanks, I decided to go with Dedicated. My final order was Dedicated, Chicago Spectacular Night 2, Final Battle '06, and Battle of the Icons for my cousin. I'll get WOC sometime in the future maybe with another B3G1F sale when the FYF is out or something.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Good order. Dedicated was fun live, I loved Davey-Rocky and the Street Fight. And Final Battle is one of the best shows ever.


----------



## McQueen

Thought I'd add my 2 cents and rate Danielson's Title reign

--Bryan Danielson defeated Austin Aries in Cleveland, OH on 10/14/05 - *** 3/4
--Bryan Danielson defeated Steve Corino in Buffalo, NY on 10/15/05 - N/A
--Bryan Danielson defeated Roderick Strong in Woodbridge, CT on 10/29/05 - *** 1/2
--Bryan Danielson defeated Chris Sabin in Detroit, MI on 11/4/05 - N/A
--Bryan Danielson defeated Roderick Strong in Chicago Ridge, IL on 11/5/05 - *****
--Bryan Danielson defeated Christopher Daniels in Long Island, NY on 11/19/05 - *** 1/2
--Bryan Danielson defeated Rocky Romero in New York, NY on 12/3/05 - *** 3/4
--Bryan Danielson defeated Naomichi Marufuji in Edison, NJ on 12/17/05 - ****
--Bryan Danielson defeated Chris Hero in Philadelphia, PA on 1/14/06 - **** 1/4
--Bryan Danielson defeated AJ Styles in Cleveland, OH on 1/28/06 - **** 1/2
--Bryan Danielson defeated Xavier in Long Island, NY on 2/11/06 - N/A
--Bryan Danielson defeated Jimmy Rave in Edison, NJ on 2/25/06 - **** 1/2
--Bryan Danielson defeated Alex Shelley in Philadelphia, PA on 3/11/06 - **** 1/2
--Bryan Danielson defeated Roderick Strong in Chicago Ridge, IL on 3/31/06 - **** 3/4
--Bryan Danielson defeated Lance Storm in Chicago Ridge, IL on 4/1/06 - ****
--Bryan Danielson defeaed Colt Cabana in Philadelphia, PA on 4/22/06 - 3/4*
--Bryan Danielson defeated Delirious in Philadelphia, PA on 4/22/06 - **
--Bryan Danielson defeated Jimmy Yang in Dayton, OH on 4/28/06 - N/A
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Bryan Danielson by countout in Cleveland, OH on 4/29/06 - **** 3/4
--Bryan Danielson defeated Delirious in Edison, NJ on 5/13/06 - **** 1/4
--Bryan Danielson defeated Homicide in East Windsor, CT on 6/3/06 - ****
--Bryan Danielson defeated Colt Cabana in Orlando, FL on 6/10/06 - ** 1/4 (I'm not into Danielson's FIP gimmick)
--Bryan Danielson defeated Christopher Daniels in San Antonio, TX on 6/11/06 - N/A
--Bryan Danielson defeated BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs in Detroit, MI on 6/23/06 - *** 3/4
--Bryan Danielson defeated Colt Cabana in Chicago Ridge, IL on 6/24/06 - *** 1/2
--Bryan Danielson defeated Sonjay Dutt in Philadelphia, PA on 7/15/06 - ***
--Bryan Danielson defeated Nigel McGuinness in Cleveland, OH on 7/29/06 - ****
--Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe went to a 60 minute time limit draw on 8/5/06 in Edison, NJ - **** 1/2
--Bryan Danielson defeated Nigel McGuinness to unify the ROH World Title & Pure Title in Liverpool, UK on 8/12/06 - *****
--Bryan Danielson defeated SUWA in Broxbourne, UK on 8/13/06 - *** 1/2
--Bryan Danielson defeated Roderick Strong in Broxbourne, UK on 8/13/06 - *** 3/4
--Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness went to a 60 minute time limit draw in a two out of three falls match in St. Paul, MN on 8/25/06 - **** 1/2
--Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana went to a 60 minute time limit draw in a two out of three falls match in Chicago Ridge, IL on 8/26/06 - N/A
--Bryan Danielson defeated KENTA in New York, NY on 9/16/06 - **** 3/4
--Bryan Danielson vs. Kamala ended in a double DQ in Bridgeport, CT on 9/30/06 - N/A
--Bryan Danielson defeated Austin Aries in Detroit, MI on 10/6/06 - N/A
--Bryan Danielson defeated Delirious in Braintree, MA on 11/3/04 - *** 1/2
--Bryan Danielson defeated Samoa Joe in a steel cage match in Chicago Ridge, IL on 12/8/06 - *** 1/4


----------



## MrPaiMei

--Bryan Danielson defeated Austin Aries in Cleveland, OH on 10/14/05 
--Bryan Danielson defeated Steve Corino in Buffalo, NY on 10/15/05 
--Bryan Danielson defeated Roderick Strong in Woodbridge, CT on 10/29/05 
--Bryan Danielson defeated Chris Sabin in Detroit, MI on 11/4/05
--Bryan Danielson defeated Roderick Strong in Chicago Ridge, IL on 11/5/05 - ****3/4
--Bryan Danielson defeated Christopher Daniels in Long Island, NY on 11/19/05 - ****1/4
--Bryan Danielson defeated Rocky Romero in New York, NY on 12/3/05
--Bryan Danielson defeated Naomichi Marufuji in Edison, NJ on 12/17/05 - ***3/4
--Bryan Danielson defeated Chris Hero in Philadelphia, PA on 1/14/06 - ****
--Bryan Danielson defeated AJ Styles in Cleveland, OH on 1/28/06 - ****
--Bryan Danielson defeated Xavier in Long Island, NY on 2/11/06
--Bryan Danielson defeated Jimmy Rave in Edison, NJ on 2/25/06 - **** 1/4
--Bryan Danielson defeated Alex Shelley in Philadelphia, PA on 3/11/06 - **** 1/4
--Bryan Danielson defeated Roderick Strong in Chicago Ridge, IL on 3/31/06 - **** 3/4
--Bryan Danielson defeated Lance Storm in Chicago Ridge, IL on 4/1/06
--Bryan Danielson defeaed Colt Cabana in Philadelphia, PA on 4/22/06 - *
--Bryan Danielson defeated Delirious in Philadelphia, PA on 4/22/06 - ***3/4
--Bryan Danielson defeated Jimmy Yang in Dayton, OH on 4/28/06 - ****
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Bryan Danielson by countout in Cleveland, OH on 4/29/06 - ****1/2
--Bryan Danielson defeated Delirious in Edison, NJ on 5/13/06 - **** 1/4
--Bryan Danielson defeated Homicide in East Windsor, CT on 6/3/06
--Bryan Danielson defeated Colt Cabana in Orlando, FL on 6/10/06
--Bryan Danielson defeated Christopher Daniels in San Antonio, TX on 6/11/06 
--Bryan Danielson defeated BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs in Detroit, MI on 6/23/06 
--Bryan Danielson defeated Colt Cabana in Chicago Ridge, IL on 6/24/06 
--Bryan Danielson defeated Sonjay Dutt in Philadelphia, PA on 7/15/06 - ***1/4
--Bryan Danielson defeated Nigel McGuinness in Cleveland, OH on 7/29/06 - ****
--Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe went to a 60 minute time limit draw on 8/5/06 in Edison, NJ - **** 1/2
--Bryan Danielson defeated Nigel McGuinness to unify the ROH World Title & Pure Title in Liverpool, UK on 8/12/06 - *****
--Bryan Danielson defeated SUWA in Broxbourne, UK on 8/13/06 
--Bryan Danielson defeated Roderick Strong in Broxbourne, UK on 8/13/06 - ****1/4
--Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness went to a 60 minute time limit draw in a two out of three falls match in St. Paul, MN on 8/25/06 
--Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana went to a 60 minute time limit draw in a two out of three falls match in Chicago Ridge, IL on 8/26/06
--Bryan Danielson defeated KENTA in New York, NY on 9/16/06 - *****
--Bryan Danielson vs. Kamala ended in a double DQ in Bridgeport, CT on 9/30/06 
--Bryan Danielson defeated Austin Aries in Detroit, MI on 10/6/06 
--Bryan Danielson defeated Delirious in Braintree, MA on 11/3/04 - ****
--Bryan Danielson defeated Samoa Joe in a steel cage match in Chicago Ridge, IL on 12/8/06


----------



## ROH

Just watched Claudio vs Ricochet and...

Just watched Claudio vs Ricochet from CHIKARA King of Trios. It was absolutely incredible. I want to give it ****, but there were many small faults that hold it down, so ***3/4. CC is the best base for flyers, Ricochet did some F'N INSANE lucha/flying stuff to CC perfectly. Good heel/face structure, HOT finish and more. Really must see match if you're a fan of any of these guys.


----------



## Future Star

errrr..i ordered my dvds last wednesday. I just get an email today that my dad putainvalid credit card number, i guess he types a wrong key or something. When i got i bought 3, but i had to reorder it just now. But there is a good side..now there is a b3g1f sale so i am getting dragon gate challenge to..i just have to wait another fucking two weeks now..and i live in NEW YORK!!!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hey I always wondered this I bought BOLA 2006 Nights 1-3 and on Night 1 and 2 it says on the back that they're bonus features also on my Night 3 case on the back it says their is a shoot interview with Davey Richards but I can't find it.


----------



## Platt

> MARCH MADNESS SALE- TAKE 20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> You can now save 20% off your order on all items listed on at www.rohwrestling.com with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you on the site when you follow the directions below.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events in the U.S.
> 
> To redeem your 20% Off Coupon for all orders just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: madness into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on Wednesday, March 28th at 10pm EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Dealer orders are not allowed. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


Shame there's no new shows out or i'd be taking advantage of this offer hopefully we'll get 2 new ones next week with another B3G1F otherwise i'll be waiting till the whole FYF is out


----------



## Homicide_187

Platt said:


> Shame there's no new shows out or i'd be taking advantage of this offer hopefully we'll get 2 new ones next week with another B3G1F otherwise *i'll be waiting till the whole FYF is out*


That's what I'm trying to do.


----------



## Platt

Cide_187 said:


> That's what I'm trying to do.


I always say im waiting for x many shows to come out and never manage to make it past the first sale but this time i've got enough IWA:MS shows stocked up to keep me going for another few weeks


----------



## Homicide_187

Platt said:


> I always say im waiting for x many shows to come out and never manage to make it past the first sale but this time i've got enough IWA:MS shows stocked up to keep me going for another few weeks


Yea I'm hoping my DVD's from IVPVideos come in sometime next week so I'll have some new wrestling DVD's to watch.


----------



## ROH

^^^ I'm waitng till all FYF shows and 3/30 and 3/31 are out, then buy all 8 in a B3G1F.


----------



## Corey

R_O_H said:


> ^^^ I'm waitng till all FYF shows and 3/30 and 3/31 are out, then buy all 8 in a B3G1F.


I can't see how anyone can wait that long. That won't be til the middle of May. I'm getting FYF NYC and Philly as soon as they come out. I think I might actually skip Dayton and get everything else.


----------



## ROH

Dayton has got a stacked card. I wanna take an ROH break now, as there are 7 indy events I need to catch up on (CHIKARA King of Trios, YLC4N3 and TWGP06N3) and PWG (ASW 4).


----------



## StraightEdge

Would they do a Deal with the 5th Anniversary Shows, Like get all 6 for a Special Price?


----------



## Corey

R_O_H said:


> Dayton has got a stacked card. I wanna take an ROH break now, as there are 7 indy events I need to catch up on (CHIKARA King of Trios, YLC4N3 and TWGP06N3) and PWG (ASW 4).


Oh I know it's got a stacked card, it's just that I'm limited on money. I only have about $80 right now.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Alright, my computers fucked, so no review yet (PSP), but heres ratings for KoT.
NIGHT 1
Jersey All Stars-Up in Smoke **1/2
2.0-ShaneSaw **1/4
Neo Solar Temple-Ice Creams ***1/4
Iron Saints-Sweeney, Ryder, Ellis **1/2
Team DDT-Team K-Dojo *** (pure comedy)
Kings-Team USA *3/4
Xion-Moribe **3/4
Boyer-Ricochet ***
Kings-Ice Creams ***1/4
Iron Saints-K-Dojo ***1/2

NIGHT 2
Akuma-Masamune ***
Taylor-CAW **1/4
PWG-Luchas ***1/4
Up In Smoke/Hallowicked-Colony **1/2
QuackenShaneSaw-2.0 ***1/2
BLKOUT-TNA ***3/4

Icarus-Uno **
K-Dojo-Olsens **1/4
Luchas-UiS ***1/2
QuackenShaneSaw-TNA ***1/2

NIGHT 3
K-Dojo-Kings ***
QSS-Luchas ***1/2
Macriada-Danger **1/2
Thomaselli-Boyer **1/2
Sydal-Hallowicked ***1/4
Gauntlet ***1/2
Mokujin Ken-Mummy NR
Haze-Del Ray ***1/4 
Masumune-Moribe **3/4
Ricochet-Claudio ***1/2
Finals ***1/2


----------



## macs182

Thanks man, i was looking for some ratings for King of Trios


----------



## ROH

MrPaiMei said:


> Alright, my computers fucked, so no review yet (PSP), but heres ratings for KoT.
> NIGHT 1
> Jersey All Stars-Up in Smoke **1/2
> 2.0-ShaneSaw **1/4
> Neo Solar Temple-Ice Creams ***1/4
> Iron Saints-Sweeney, Ryder, Ellis **1/2
> Team DDT-Team K-Dojo *** (pure comedy)
> Kings-Team USA *3/4
> Xion-Moribe **3/4
> Boyer-Ricochet ***
> Kings-Ice Creams ***1/4
> Iron Saints-K-Dojo ***1/2
> 
> NIGHT 2
> Akuma-Masamune ***
> Taylor-CAW **1/4
> PWG-Luchas ***1/4
> Up In Smoke/Hallowicked-Colony **1/2
> QuackenShaneSaw-2.0 ***1/2
> BLKOUT-TNA ***3/4
> 
> Icarus-Uno **
> K-Dojo-Olsens **1/4
> Luchas-UiS ***1/2
> QuackenShaneSaw-TNA ***1/2
> 
> NIGHT 3
> K-Dojo-Kings ***
> QSS-Luchas ***1/2
> Macriada-Danger **1/2
> Thomaselli-Boyer **1/2
> Sydal-Hallowicked ***1/4
> Gauntlet ***1/2
> Mokujin Ken-Mummy NR
> Haze-Del Ray ***1/4
> Masumune-Moribe **3/4
> Ricochet-Claudio ***1/2
> Finals ***1/2



I'm in a BIG dilemma here, as I can only buy 3 DVDs (Max 4) and I want 5. Those 5 being *King of Trios* (Nights 1, 2 and 3) and (CHIKARA) *YLC4N3* and *TWGP06N3*. Now I've wanted YLC and TWGP for MONTHS, so I'm not gonna neglect them further.

So now I need to chose 1 (2 if I wanna stretch it) nights of King of Trios. Night 1 as worst reviews, so I think I won't get that, but then again I've already seen 2 matches from Night 3 (Thanks X/L/AJ!), so I don't know what to get.

I saw MVs (seperate) of all 3 nights of the tourny, and I can say each night looks INSANE. But which to get?

*So my question to you:* Which Night(s) of the King of Trios should I get?

Thanks.

*Expect *2* CHIKARA reviews (out of the 3/4 I will buy) too*


----------



## MrPaiMei

Night 3 is pretty much must have. The Gauntlet is wicked fun if you don't knows whos in it and it runs about an hour, both Quack matches were reallygood, with one of them being nuts nearfalls and the other having great formula. Then get Night 2 next, not as good all around but the best match of the weekend in BLK OUT-TNAwhich is extremely smooth. If you can wait go in order, it helps, but otherwise, go 3, 2, 1.


----------



## ROH

^ Thanks. Repped.


----------



## McQueen

Since i've never seen a full CHIKARA show anyone got a few starter recommendations for me?


----------



## ROH

^ 

I always say this: CHIKARA, "*The crushing weight of mainstream ignorance*" is the best place/show to start with CHIKARA. Not only is it one of their best shows, but it also gives you a real feel of what CHIKARA is like.

Ratings:

Claudio/Equinox - *** (great opener)
Colony/Neo Solar Temple - **
Lance Steel/Lance Steel - *
NSE/Cheech and Cloudy - ***1/4
Kingston/Sweeney - ***1/2
Storm/Hero - **** (Shane's best CHIKARA performance to date)
Quack/Akuma - ***3/4
Cannon/Moxley - ***
Icarus/Jigsaw - ***3/4 - **** (great end to the feud)

It's pretty recent, which always equals higher quality than the older stuff.

Seriously, this is a must buy if you wanna get into CHIKARA.


----------



## McQueen

Thanks R_O_H, I'll look into that show got maybe 2 or 3 more recommendation though? No use paying shipping on one DVD


----------



## ROH

JUST ORDERED~!:

CHIKARA Tag World Grand Prix 2006 Night 3
CHIKARA Young Lions Cup 4 Night 3
CHIKARA King of Trios 2007 Night 2
CHIKARA Jing of Trios Night 3.

That should keep me occupied over the Easter holidays.

_______________________


McQueen, I say get the "Best of 2005" (ask me if you want my review of it), and any of the King of Trios. I watched some MVs of them on youtube (just search "CHIKARA King of Trios", they're right there) and that persuaded me to buy them, as those vids were INSANE, the shows look INSANE. Aloso, the newer, the better...so yeah.


----------



## Blasko

Well, I just watched the infamous head butt from King of Trios and I have to say is... 

HOLY FUUUUCKING SHIT!


----------



## McQueen

Just Ordered...

CHIKARA "Best of 2005" 
CHIKARA Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance
CHIKARA King of Trios 2007 Night 2 & 3

Thanks for the recommendations R O H


----------



## ROH

^^^ WOW!!!! THANKS!!!

That's the first time someones actually *bothered* to *buy* some CHIKARA when I recommend it! Would rep but I can't, did earlier.

Thanks again!

______________________________

Blasko: The headbutt was VILE. Most headbutts in the indys suck, they barely even touch each other, but apparently it's "sick". Thsi one was pure BONE on BONE. Don't talk about it more. It makes me sick.


----------



## Horselover Fat

Does anyone have Best of Dean Malenko from IVP? The match listing isn't on the site so I was wondering if anyone could tell it to me.


----------



## Spartanlax

R_O_H said:


> Blasko: The headbutt was VILE. *Most headbutts in the indys suck, they barely even touch each other*, but apparently it's "sick". Thsi one was pure BONE on BONE. Don't talk about it more. It makes me sick.


...wrestling's supposed to be fake, that's kinda the point.


----------



## -Mystery-

Can anybody give me thoughts or even match ratings on the 4 most recent PWG shows to be released onto DVD?


----------



## Blasko

Spartanlax said:


> ...wrestling's supposed to be fake, that's kinda the point.


 And here is proof that wrestling is STILL REAL TO ME, DAMN IT!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSp-fY59Iaw

R_O_H- I know how you feel, I saw a picture of MIYAWAKI after the head butt and his forehead was pretty bloody. Then I saw the ACTUAL head butt and screamed my head off. :agree:


----------



## ROH

Spartanlax said:


> ...wrestling's supposed to be fake, that's kinda the point.


I know, but whenever I see Chris Hero or Arik Cannon headbutts they go into them so lightly it's just pointless. They look so bad. The MIYAWAKI one was just...real.



-Blasko- said:


> And here is proof that wrestling is STILL REAL TO ME, DAMN IT!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSp-fY59Iaw
> 
> R_O_H- I know how you feel, I saw a picture of MIYAWAKI after the head butt and his forehead was pretty bloody. Then I saw the ACTUAL head butt and screamed my head off. :agree:


Apparently he ruptured some cell/vein thingy in his head and it just caused blood to flow. The blood wasn't caused by hitting a sharp object, it was the force it hit the (smooth) object.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hero and Cannon's headbutts are good, in my opinion. Hero's had some stiff exchanges with Ian in the past which resulted in some pretty brutal headbutts. Cannon doesn't headbutt awhole lot but when he does they're usually good.


----------



## ROH

^ I've seen Cannon's to Cheech at CHIKATA YLC4N3 and they kinda sucked, but that could be Cheech not wanting to take hard ones.


----------



## Blasko

Actually, Hero can do some of the best head butts in the sport. He once Head butted Homicide in IWA:MS and it was fucking SICK. 

Cannon's head butts are okay, but I think his mohawk is holding him back from some REAL head butting action.


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> Can anybody give me thoughts or even match ratings on the 4 most recent PWG shows to be released onto DVD?


Self Titled, Horror Business and All Star IV mystery?


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Self Titled, Horror Business and All Star IV mystery?


Yeah.


----------



## Spartanlax

> I know, but whenever I see *Chris Hero* or Arik Cannon *headbutts they go into them so lightly* it's just pointless. They look so bad. The MIYAWAKI one was just...real.


Watch Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston from DWTS2. Now.


----------



## McQueen

Haven't watched All Star IV Night 2 yet but

*Self Titled*
Ronin vs Chasyn Rance - ** 1/2
TJ Perkins vs Rocky Romero - *** 1/4
El Generico/Quicksilver vs Sabin/Shelley - *** 3/4 ( MOTN)
Frankie Kazarian vs Scorpio Sky & Jade Chung (First Blood) - **
Joey Ryan vs El Snowflake/Quicksilver/Human Tornado - ** 1/2
Arrogance vs Super Dragon/B Boy - ** 1/2

Show was somewhat passible aside from Cape Fear/Motor City Machineguns

*Horror Business*
TJ Perkins vs Rocky Romero - *** 1/4
Ronin vs Shingo - ** 3/4
Chris Bosh vs Human Tornado - ***
Scorpio Sky vs Matt Sydal ** 3/4
Scott lost vs Davey Richards - *** 1/4
B Boy/Super Dragon vs Kings of Wrestling - *** 3/4 (MOTN)
Joey Ryan vs El Generico - *** 1/4 (I loved the ending on this) :lmao

Not a great show but worth getting

*All Star Weekend: Night 1*
Colt Cabana vs Petey Williams - * 1/2
Ronin vs MDogg 20 - ** 1/4
Jimmy Jacobs/Tyler Black vs Sabin/Shelley - **** (my MOTN surprisingly)
Christopher Daniels vs Homicide - *** 3/4 (Daniels shooting on a fan post match fun included)
AJ Styles vs Pac - *** 1/2
Super Dragon/B Boy vs Davey Richards/Roderick Strong - *** 1/2
Rocky Romero vs Samoa Joe - *** 1/2
Dynasty vs PWG Unit (Generico/Quicksilver/Kazarian/Tornado) - ***

Definately worth getting, might be the best Non-BOLA PWG ashow this year so far that I've seen. Watching Night 2 tonight.


----------



## KeepItFresh

WCW4Life said:


> Does anyone have Best of Dean Malenko from IVP? The match listing isn't on the site so I was wondering if anyone could tell it to me.


It's a great DVD. It has some great tag matches where he teams up with Joe Malenko, he has a great match against Joe, a great match against Black Tiger (5 stars in my book), and some other great stuff.

I could watch it again and give some ratings if you like, but if you get over the slight production problems than you will surly enjoy this DVD.


----------



## Caligula

Anybody got reviews for Best of Cactus Jack, Best of Brock Lesnar, and Best of Vader from IVP?


----------



## ROH

Spartanlax said:


> Watch Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston from DWTS2. Now.


I would if I had it


----------



## Spartanlax

CaLiGula said:


> Anybody got reviews for Best of Cactus Jack, Best of Brock Lesnar, and Best of Vader from IVP?


*Best Of Cactus Jack-* Disappointing. Really disappointing, actually. There's a real good promo before his match with Funk, but everything is just kinda, well, meaningless and boring brawling. Granted, I still haven't watched one of the matches, but that's because I got bored with the DVD. Yes, there is a match with Foley and Funk involving barbed wire, chairs, etc, and I was bored.

*Best Of Brock Lesnar-* Fuck this. I STILL can't find a match on this DVD (no chapters, really, it's randomly cut up). All I can find when fast fowarding/skipping through this DVD is bad promos, commercials, and two minute clips/highlights of matches.

*Best Of Vader-* Pretty good, I enjoyed it a lot.

Cali, if you like Jack Evans, get his first Best Of. It's really, really awesome, and made me a big Dragon Gate fan immediately.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen would you deem those 4 shows worth a purchase at $40?


----------



## Caligula

Damn, guess I'll replace Lesnar's with Jack's.


Still want Foley's though


----------



## Horselover Fat

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> It's a great DVD. It has some great tag matches where he teams up with Joe Malenko, he has a great match against Joe, a great match against Black Tiger (5 stars in my book), and some other great stuff.
> 
> I could watch it again and give some ratings if you like, but if you get over the slight production problems than you will surly enjoy this DVD.


Nah, that's all I needed to hear. I'm buying it. :agree:


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Dedicated*

*1. Rocky Romero vs. Davey Richards *
Good match. This match was a great way to kick off not only the show but the year of 2007 for ROH. Really good action between the two men including some stiff exhcnages. This match was everything I expected it to be and some more. I thought Davey's selling was nice and Romero working over Davey's leg was nice. However, I felt that came a bit too late into the match. Look forward to seeing a lot more of Romero in 2007. Overall ***1/4

*2. Jack Evans vs. Eddie Edwards*
Decent match. Can't really put my finger on it but I'm not too impressed by Edwards. This was his second match with ROH and he didn't show me anything he didn't show in his first match with Aries. Evans continues to improve with each tour of Dragon Gate. I can remember a time when all he did was flip around. Now, he still flips around but he's become a much better wrestler aswell. Overall this match was decent. Not really something memorable. Overall **

*3. Delirious & Pelle Primeau vs. Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn*
Decent match. I really haven't been able to get interested in the on-going feud between the 4. Delirious seems really out of place and his booking seems odd (he comes from main eventing to being placed in this feud). Overall the match was decent with some nice action. Nothing much to say about the match other than it was decent. Overall *3/4

*4. Jimmy Jacobs, Brent Albright & Lacey vs. Colt Cabana, BJ Whitmer & Daizee Haze (NO DQ)*
Solid brawl. I've really taken a liking for the feud of Whitmer/Jacobs which has branched of into this bigger feud. A really solid, fun brawl here. I was hoping for some more action and alittle blood shed but the brawl was still good nonetheless. Haze was outstanding in the match, in my opinion. She took some sick bumps which included getting German suplexed on her head and then put through a table via a back senton. Not to mention the huge freaking lump she had on her head. Overall a really enjoyable brawl to extend a great feud. Overall **3/4

*5. Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness *
Very good match. Nigel was stepping up to the plate to defend NOAH while Joe was looking to prove his dominance over NOAH. Very good match between the two of them which the crowd was real hot for. However, I think this match could've been better. We've all seen what these two are capable of and this match is somewhat of a disappointment given the fact that these two could've stolen the show but this was a very good match nonetheless. Overall ***1/2

*6. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Shingo vs. Jason Blade*
Solid match. Nice post-intermission match. There was some nice exchanges between Daniels, Rave, and Shingo but Blade seemed really out of place for obvious reason. Nothing agaisnt Blade but he's not at the level of the other competitors. Also, I was scratching my head when Danger got involved in the match. I felt that was very unnecessary. Anyways, this was real solid match with some nice action. Overall **1/2

*7. Homicide vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title Match)*
Good match. Pretty good match to kick off Homicide's reign but definately a letdown compared to the match they had at 'In Your Face'. The match was good but I wasn't a fan of Hero stalling a lot. I realize he's a heel and all but there really shouldn't be a bunch of stalling in a World Title match. A good match nonetheless but could've been much better seeing what they did back at IYF. Overall ***1/4

*8. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (Two Out Of Three Falls)*
Great match. These 2 teams have put on 3 great matches leading into this match. I was really enjoyed this match much like I enjoyed the previous 3 encounters. I'd probably rank this encounter right behind their 'Unified' match. I really liked the tag work displayed by both teams. Also, I didn't mind that the Briscoes won 2-0. I thought it was a good booking decision because it made the Briscoes look very strong and was something different. Almsot always you have a match like this come down to the 3rd fall but I liked how the booking was changed which was a nice surprise to me. Overall a really enjoyable match from 2 great tag teams. Overall ***3/4

*Overall thoughts:* Overall I thought this show was solid. MOTN obviously goes to Briscoes/Aries & Strong. The undercard was somewhat hit and miss with a few good matches. I felt Hero/Cide & Joe/Nigel were somewhat disappointing but good nonetheless. Right now I have a tough time recommending this show but at the same time have a tough time not recommending the show. My advice is if you want this show wait for ROH to have a Buy 3, Get 1 Free sale and get it as your free choice.

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> McQueen would you deem those 4 shows worth a purchase at $40?


I was thinking of it, but chose CHIKARA instead (even for nearly double price).


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> McQueen would you deem those 4 shows worth a purchase at $40?


If All Star Weekend IV Night 2 is even nearly as good as Night 1 was (and it does have a better card), I would say both of those shows alone are worth the 40$. I wasn't wild about Horror Business but it had it moments and Self Titled was somewhat weak but i'd say go for it.


----------



## Claymore

All Star Weekend IV Night 2 is a great show....I personally loved PAC Vs El Generico and the Main Event.


----------



## McQueen

Claymore said:


> All Star Weekend IV Night 2 is a great show....I personally loved PAC Vs El Generico and the Main Event.


I'm going to watch that probably within an hour or two after I go get something to eat but I've really been looking forward to this show. I haven't seen a lot of Pac maybe only 5 or 6 matches but i'd love to see the guy get flown in more often as he is an amazing flyer.


----------



## Claymore

McQueen said:


> I'm going to watch that probably within an hour or two after I go get something to eat but I've really been looking forward to this show. I haven't seen a lot of Pac maybe only 5 or 6 matches but i'd love to see the guy get flown in more often as he is an amazing flyer.


What till you see the El Generico match....They pull off some pretty cool stuff in that match.


----------



## ROH

^ But some is pretty contrived and stupid, not to mention looks really planned. 

Eg: Generico's DDT selling, the top rope reverse rana, the fact it was so predictable with: Spot, lay down dead while fans chant stupid shit, spot, lay down dead while the fans chant stupid shit...etc.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Chikara King of Trios Night 1*
1. Hydralock Challenge - N/R
2. New Jersey All-Stars vs. Cheech & Cloudy - **1/4
3. 2.0 vs. Jigsaw & Shane Storm - **
4. Los Ice Creams vs. The Order Of The Neo Solar Temple - **3/4
5. Iron Saints vs. Larry Sweeney, Mitch Ryder & Robbie Ellis - **1/4
6. Dino, Masamune & American Balloon vs. Miyawaki, Kudo & Yoshiaki Yago - **1/4
7. Kings Of Wrestling vs. Team USA - *3/4
8. Shiima Xion vs. Nobutaka Moribe - **1/4
9. Ricochet vs. Max Boyer - **3/4
10. Kings Of Wrestling vs. Los Ice Creams - **1/2
11. Iron Saints vs. Kudo, Miyawaki & Yoshiaki Yago - ***1/2

Overall show rating - **1/2 - **3/4


----------



## ROH

^ Thanks for ratings, glad I didn't pick that one up (got Nights 2 and 3 instead).


----------



## StraightEdge

Question: Besides rohwrestling.com, where else can I get Indy DVDs?


----------



## Future Star

StraightEdge said:


> Question: Besides rohwrestling.com, where else can I get Indy DVDs?


highspots is one


----------



## Homicide_187

StraightEdge said:


> Question: Besides rohwrestling.com, where else can I get Indy DVDs?


Highspots, RFVideo, SmartMarkvideo, IVPVideos, Goldenboytapes and Buythematch.com(The last three are for Japan merch)


----------



## Claymore

Cide_187 said:


> Highspots, RFVideo, SmartMarkvideo, IVPVideos, Goldenboytapes and Buythematch.com(The last three are for Japan merch)


Pretty much covers them the main ones....Plus you always got ebay


----------



## Corey

What are the best IWA-MS shows other than We're No Joke and Something To Prove. But no TPIs...


----------



## watts63

Anyobdy have star ratings on PWG's Horror Business & Self-Titled?


----------



## Corey

watts63 said:


> Anyobdy have star ratings on PWG's Horror Business & Self-Titled?


McQueen posted ratings on the last page.


----------



## McQueen

Self Titled kinda sucked except Cape Fear vs Motor City Machine Guns, and Horror Business was a fairly solid show.
Speaking of which..

*All Star Weekend IV Night Two*
Human Tornado vs Petey Williams - ** 
Colt Cabana vs Christopher Daniels - ** 1/4 (mostly comedy)
Chris Bosh/Scott Lost vs Kazarian/MDogg20 - ** 3/4
Homicide vs Scorpio Sky - ***
Rocky Romero vs AJ Styles - *** 3/4
Ronin vs Arik Cannon - ***
El Generico vs Pac - **** (MOTN)
Joey Ryan vs Quicksilver - ** 1/4
No Remorse Corps vs Kings of Wrestling vs Motor City Machineguns vs Super Dragon/B Boy - *** 1/2


----------



## Future Star

does anyone know where to find reviews/ratings for not just indy but mainstream shows..i know there is a thread on the roh boards but the got rates almost everything extremely low..are there others


----------



## McQueen

Did you try the WWE DVD Review Thread in the WWE section? I do think 411mania reviews WWE stuff as well but I don't like them anyways.


----------



## Corey

Ok, I'm gonna make my first smartmark order sometime soon. I can get three IWA-MS DVD's. I know I'm gonna get We're No Joke and Something to Prove. But, I can't decide for the last one. I've came down to two: A Matter of Pride 2005 and Simply the Best 5. Which one is better?


----------



## MBL

I already know Final Battle 06 and Chicago Spectacular Night Two are must see shows but in what order would you guys rate the other recent ROH shows? International Challenge, Dedicated and Battle Of The Icons.


----------



## Honor™

^^^^^^^^^^^^6
I wouldnt say CSN2 is must see, Final Battle is towards that line though.

I dont know about any of the newer shows, but stay away from THe Bitter End and Dethroned. I finally got around to watching both of them, and i didnt rate a match higher than ***1/4 on either DVD.


----------



## T-C

Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^6
> I wouldnt say CSN2 is must see, Final Battle is towards that line though.
> 
> I dont know about any of the newer shows, but stay away from THe Bitter End and Dethroned. I finally got around to watching both of them, and i didnt rate a match higher than ***1/4 on either DVD.


How did you feel about KENTA/Sydal?
I thought it was really good stuff, KENTA played the heel part of the match really nicely, and Sydal wrestled the match of his life so far, the hope spots were all done very well and went with the match nicely. I would have given it ****.


----------



## Honor™

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I gave it three stars. They work alright together, but much of the match didnt flow well, and they didnt do their transitions well. Hot finish though.


----------



## MBL

Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^6
> I wouldnt say CSN2 is must see, Final Battle is towards that line though.
> 
> I dont know about any of the newer shows, but stay away from THe Bitter End and Dethroned. I finally got around to watching both of them, and i didnt rate a match higher than ***1/4 on either DVD.


I got past The Bitter End but I did download Dethroned. 

Yet to watch it though. 

I'm really behind with Ring Of Honor stuff and have been for quite some time so I'll probably end up skipping International Challenge and Dedicated and just downloading the single matches I can find which are currently Richards/Strong from International Challenge and Hero/Homicide and Davey/Romero from Dedication.


----------



## T-C

Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I gave it three stars. They work alright together, but much of the match didnt flow well, and they didnt do their transitions well. Hot finish though.


I really liked it because in most ROH matches when a Japanese wrestler comes over and faces one of ROH's guys it is worked in very much an exhibition style of wrestling (see KENTA/Richards), but this match was worked straight heel vs babyface. Sydal plays the sympathetic babyface really well in this and instead of the usual "let's go wrestler A" followed by "lets go wrestler B" chants, the crowd are clearly routing for Sydal to get the win. Plus I thought all of the hope spts were worked nicely into the match, and when Sydal hit that hurricanran out of the Go to Sleep the place erupted. However it wasn't overkilled in the finish, which is what I was kind of expecting, overall I really liked it.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

TBE and Dethroned were average.

Some matches had been done before and others meaningless, Nothing really stood out apart from the title change, KENTA/Sydal and the end of Corino/Cide.

I did like the end of CSN1, I saw it coming but showed how Danielson would worm out of his defense.


----------



## ROH

^ It was funny because earlier in Cide/Albright the fans chanted "next world champ" at Cide. Show how much faith they had in Joe .


----------



## StraightEdge

Can Anyone Answer these Questions...Will be a Special Price for the FYF Shows, Like All 6 DVDs for the Price for One? and Anyone Know When They Come Out. Rep will be Added for Answer(s)


----------



## ROH

^ I have a strong feeling they won't have a box set/all 6 for a lower price. Nearly everyone plans on buying them all, so ROH would just lose money.


----------



## -Mystery-

StraightEdge said:


> Can Anyone Answer these Questions...Will be a Special Price for the FYF Shows, Like All 6 DVDs for the Price for One? and Anyone Know When They Come Out. Rep will be Added for Answer(s)


Your best bet is to buy all 6 during a Buy 3, Get 1 Free sale. That way you can pick up those 6 shows and get 2 free. If you're patient your best bet would be to wait for this weekend's shows to be released and then just pick up all 8.


----------



## ROH

^ That's what I'm doing. Any more King of Trios ratings Mystery?


----------



## -Mystery-

R_O_H said:


> ^ That's what I'm doing. Any more King of Trios ratings Mystery?


I'm finishing up Battle of the Icons and should start on King of Trios Night 2 shortly.


----------



## ROH

^ Cool cool.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Battle of the Icons*

*1. Jimmy Rave vs. Nigel McGuinness (NO DQ I Quit Match)*
Good match. This was a very good show opener. I really liked how Nigel and Jimmy's selling. Along with that I really liked how Nigel worked on Jimmy's arm and really liked how Jimmy worked on Nigel's leg. The only thing that was kind of disappointing was the crowd. I thought they'd be more into the match. Finally, I liked the finish. Some people bitched about the finish but I thought it was a great to way get Rave over more without Nigel look weak. Hell, if anything Nigel got put over aswell. Overall ***1/4

*2. Adam Pearce vs. Pelle Primeau*
Bad match. As I stated in my 'Dedicated' review I don't really care all that much for this feud between Pearce/Hagadorn/Pelle/Delirious. This match wasn't anything much more than a glorified squash. Overall *

*3. Chris Hero vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Claudio Castagnoli*
Good match. I thought this was a good match with some nice action. I liked how Hero & Claudio worked together sorta teasing that they might be back together which we all know isn't the case. I also liked how they didn't have Claudio play the enraged partner role. Almost all the time after a team splits up the face always becomes enraged at his now heel partner. Liked how they didn't do that. Finally, I liked how they began to slowly build up a conflict between Hero and Claudio with Claudio arguing with Sweeny and such. Overall a good match which helped lay the foundation for the Claudio/Hero feud. Overall ***

*4. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Last Man Standing Match)*
Very good match. I've absolutely love the feud between these two guys and the matches they have and this was no different. A good old school, bloody Last Man Standing match. Everything seemed to flow nicely, the selling was good, and some spots was pretty sick and cool (i.e. Jacobs spearing Whitmer off a table into the guardrail). These two have a naturally great chemistry together and I can't wait to see these tear the house down inside a Steel Cage. Overall a very good match and one of their best matches in their feud. Overall ***1/2

*5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes *
Good match. This was a rematch from a great match these two teams had at Reborn Stage 1. Compared to the previous match these two teams had this was a bit of a disappointment. It wasn't nearly as stiff as their last match and this match didn't seem to flow as nicely as the other match. Now, this match did flow nicely but jsut not as good as their last match. I liked the tag work between the two teams and the few stiff exchanges that occured. Also, I liked the Romero's heel turn. He seems better suited as a singles wrestler, in my opinion. Overall ***1/4

*6. Colt Cabana & Sara Del Rey vs. Brent Albright & Lacey *
Decent match. Further continuation of the Lacey/Cabana saga with a decent match. The action between Cabana & Albright wasn't anything special. However, I thought the action between Del Rey & Lacey was pretty good. Also, Lacey plays her heel role great. Not much to say about this match except for it helped further the Lacey/Cabana/Albright feud and was a decent match. Overall **

*7. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Shingo, Davey Richards & Delirious* 
Very good match. ROH always puts on great 6-Man Tag matches and this was no different. I was digging the working over of Aries & Evans and thought that their selling was good. Everything seemed to flow nicely throughout the match. The match was paced nicely and didn't really pick up until the last 5 minutes or so. I really liked the closing 5 minutes or so of the match. Lots of very good action during that period of time. The crowd was always very hot throughout the match which was good. Overall ***1/2

*8. Homicide vs. Samoa Joe (ROH World Title Match) * 
Good match. Everytime these guys hook up the match is always great. However, this match was disappointing compared to their other matches mainly because what made previous Joe/Cide matches great was Cide was a heel and the chaser. This match was good though. I liked the selling of the back by Cide and the selling of the head by Joe. One thing that hurt the match was Smokes arguing with some old ladies. That really effected the tempo of the match. Overall a good defense by Cide but could've been much better based on their previous encounters. Overall ***1/4

*Overall thoughts:* Overall I thought this was a good show from top to bottom. Besides matches 2 & 6 the whole card was very good. I'd have to give my MOTN to Whitmer/Jacobs mainly because I really like a good bloody brawl. Like I said just a really well rounded show and definately worth a purchse. With that said I'll go ahead and recommend this show for purchase because it's got a nice mix of everything (kinda like Ring of Homicide).

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## Spartanlax

^My ratings exactly, except bump the last two matches up by 1/4*.


----------



## -Mystery-

Spartanlax said:


> ^My ratings exactly, except bump the last two matches up by 1/4*.


I could give the 6-Man ***3/4 on a second watch. Not sure if I could give Joe/Cide ***1/2. However, I'll give it a second watch this weekend aswell.


----------



## ROH

Thanks for the detailed review Mystery.


----------



## -Mystery-

Another I forgot to mention is that everything made sense on the show. Nothing was filler and everything served a purpose. I enjoy watching shows like that.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hey guys I was just wondering how long it usually takes for your order from smartmarkvideo to come to you in the mail. It's been like 8 days since I ordered IWA-MS "We're No Joke"


----------



## Blasko

^ Two days.


----------



## Future Star

my mom just ordered a couple tix for roh in the manhattan center on may 12 4th row balcony...i am so excited...the view is pretty good right?


----------



## SP_10

I didn’t know if this is the write place to put this but I’m thinking of buying 4 or 5 straight shooting series DVDs, so can you please recommend me the best one’s thanks.


----------



## McQueen

THE POUNCE said:


> I didn’t know if this is the write place to put this but I’m thinking of buying 4 or 5 straight shooting series DVDs, so can you please recommend me the best one’s thanks.


I haven't seen a whole lot of Straight Shootin's but I think universally everyone whos seen it will tell you Joe/Punk is the most entertaining one. Out of the 7 the 5 best I've seen..

1. Samoa Joe & CM Punk
2. Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
3. Steve Corino
4. Jushin Liger (thats a translator for the shoot but it's still rather interesting)
5. CM Punk & Colt Cabana


----------



## -Mystery-

THE POUNCE said:


> I didn’t know if this is the write place to put this but I’m thinking of buying 4 or 5 straight shooting series DVDs, so can you please recommend me the best one’s thanks.


-Bruno Sammartino
-CM Punk & Samoa Joe
-CM Punk & Colt Cabana
-Raven & Sandman Vol. 1
-Jim Mitchell


----------



## Platt

New DVDs 



> 1. Delirious vs. Adam Pearce
> 2. Allison Danger & Sara Del Ray vs. Daizee Haze & Alexa Thatcher
> 3. Jack Evans vs. Shingo vs. Xavier vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Four Corner Survival)
> 4. BJ Whitmer vs. Brent Albright (Tables Are Legal Match)
> 5. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (World Tag Team Title Match)
> 6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana
> 7. Samoa Joe vs. Takeshi Morishima
> 8. Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave (ROH World Title Match)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Nigel McGuinness vs. TJ Perkins
> 2. Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 3. Colt Cabana, BJ Whitmer, & Daizee Haze vs. Adam Pearce, Jimmy Jacobs, & Lacey (Street Fight)
> 4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen
> 5. Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave
> 6. Roderick Strong vs. Delirious (FIP Heavyweight Title Match)
> 7. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Jack Evans & Shingo (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
> 8. Homicide vs. Takeshi Morishima (ROH World Title Match)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Tiana Ringer vs. Lorelei Lee
> 2. Cindy Rogers vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel
> 3. Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka vs. Serena Deeb & Portia Perez
> 4. Rain vs. MsChif
> 5. Allison Danger vs. Amber O'Neal
> 6. Lacey vs. Nikki Roxx
> 7. Mercedez Martinez vs. LuFisto
> 8. Nattie Neidhart vs. Sara Del Rey
> 9. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Daizee Haze


Loving the new ROH covers glad they've gone for a combined spine design like the milestone series




> $10 Sale and other new releases
> 
> $10 RING OF HONOR DVD & TICKET SALE
> 
> Read below for the details on our latest sale which includes over 70 DVD's on sale for only $10 each along with general admission tickets to several upcoming events for $10 each!!!
> 
> You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:
> 
> -The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
> -Road to the Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will battle for the ROH Title)
> -Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)
> 
> -One Year Anniversary 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles with the winner get a shot at the ROH Title, Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven, Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. The Amazing Red & AJ Styles ROH Tag Team Title Match)
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
> -Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Glory By Honor II 9/20/03 (Terry Funk vs. CM Punk, Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels)
> -Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03 (Scramble Cage Match, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff vs. The Great Muta & Arashi, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)
> 
> -ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Punk & Cabana vs. The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles, Homicide vs. Danielson)
> -World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
> -Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04 (Scramble Cage Match, Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk vs. Homicide)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match)
> -Joe vs. Punk II 10/16/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
> -All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide, Austin Aries vs. Low Ki)
> -Final Battle 2004 12/26/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)
> 
> -It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
> -Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
> -Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
> -Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -Escape From New York 7/9/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong ROH Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries, Homicide vs. Jay Lethal)
> -The Homecoming 7/23/05 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave Street Fight)
> -Dragon Gate Invasion 8/27/05 (AJ Styles vs. CIMA, James Gibson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness)
> -Glory By Honor IV 9/17/05 (James Gibson vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles w/ Mick Foley vs. Jimmy Rave w/ Prince Nana)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
> -Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
> -Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match, Embassy vs. Generation Next No DQ Six Man Tag)
> -Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave & Abyss; Daniels vs. Joe vs. Cabana vs. Homicide)
> -Vendetta 11/5/05- (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss, & Prince Nana vs. Austin Aries, AJ Styles, Jack Evans, & Matt Sydal in an 8 Man Tag Team War)
> 
> -Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal ROH Tag Title Match, Trios Tournament 2006 Matches, Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels)
> -Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match)
> -Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
> -Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
> -Best in the World 3/25/06 (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans; Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley)
> -Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation Six Man Tag; A.J. Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe)
> -Better Than Our Best 4/1/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi Tag Title Match; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang)
> 
> -Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
> -Best of Generation Next- Our Time Is Now
> -Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
> -Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
> -Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite
> -Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
> -Bloodlust Vol. 1- ROH’s Bloodiest Matches
> -Best of The Briscoe Brothers- Tag Team Excellence
> -Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
> -Do or Die II & III
> -Do or Die IV
> 
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
> -Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jimmy Yang
> -Straight Shootin' with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 1
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with 2 Cold Scorpio
> -Straight Shootin' with Kamala
> -Straight Shootin' with Francine
> -Straight Shootin' with Ken Patera
> -Straight Shootin' with Paul Ellering
> -Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
> -Straight Shootin' with Jushin Liger
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Mitchell
> -Straight Shootin' with The Blue Meanie
> -Secrets of the Ring with Dusty Rhodes
> -Straight Shootin' with The Fantastics
> -Straight Shootin' with The Midight Express
> -Straight Shootin' with The One Man Gang
> -Straight Shootin' with Butch Reed
> -Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard
> -Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
> -Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
> -Straight Shootin' with Skandar Akbar
> -Straight Shootin' with Mr. Fuji
> -Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero
> 
> General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:
> -Long Island, NY 4/13/07
> -Edison, NJ 4/14/07
> -St. Paul, MN 4/27/07
> -Chicago Ridge, IL 4/28/07
> 
> Sale prices are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders thru Wednesday, April 4th at 10pm EST!!! Sale prices are not valid on any previously placed orders.
> 
> NEW MERCHANDISE RELEASES
> Pro Wrestling NOAH ’Navigate For Evolution 2007’ 3/4/07 (DVD)
> 
> Takeshi Morishima defends the ROH World Title against KENTA, Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Takashi Sugiura, Jun Akiyama vs. Muhammad Yone, Doug Williams vs. Yoshinari Ogawa, Rocky Romero vs. Mishi-King Terry, & more.
> 1. ROH World Title Match: Takeshi MORISHIMA vs. KENTA
> 2. Mitsuharu MISAWA vs. Takashi SUGIURA
> 3. Jun AKIYAMA vs. Muhammad YONE
> 4. Yoshinari OGAWA vs. Doug WILLIAMS
> 5. Mushi-King TERRY vs. Rocky ROMERO
> 6. Akira TAUE & Naomichi MARUFUJI vs. Yoshihiro TAKAYAMA & Takuma SANO
> 7. Takeshi RIKIOH, Akitoshi SAITO & Ricky MARVIN vs. Bison SMITH, Chris HERO & Bobby FISH
> 8. Tamon HONDA, Tsuyoshi KIKUCHI, Go SHIOZAKI vs. Masao INOUE, Kishin KAWABATA & Atsushi AOKI
> 9. Kentaro SHIGA & Yoshinobu KANEMARU vs. Junji IZUMIDA & Makoto HASHI
> 
> All Matches in Full length/uncut with English Commentary & Graphics!
> 
> Phenomenal: The Best Of AJ Styles, Volume 2 DVD
> 
> “Phenomenal: The Best Of AJ Styles, Volume 2” features matches, exclusive interviews, never-before-seen photos, rare footage and so much more!
> 
> The DVD will include a very inside look at the life of the Phenomenal One, including a sitdown interview with the TNA star covering:
> 
> - AJ as a kid growing up
> - Memories and stories about his family and friends
> - Excelling in sports in high school and college
> - How and why he got into wrestling
> - Stories about his time in NWA Wildside and WCW
> - Finding faith and religion in his life
> - Meeting his wife and beginning their family
> - The birth of his first son and what it meant to him
> - His career in TNA, including his favorite matches and stories
> - His love of video games and so much more!
> 
> Matches featured on the DVD release, covering his reigns as World Champion, X Champion and Tag Team Champion:
> 
> -April 2005 Lockdown PPV: Six Sides Of Steel- AJ Styles vs. Abyss
> -May 2005 Hard Justice PPV: NWA World Title Match- AJ Styles vs. Jeff Jarrett
> -The first-ever “iMPACT!” match on SpikeTV: AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong
> -November 2005 Genesis PPV: X Division Title Match- AJ Styles vs. Petey Williams
> -November 2005 “iMPACT!” Match- AJ Styles vs. Chris Sabin
> -June 2006 Slammiversary PPV: NWA World Tag Team Title Match- AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels vs. America’s Most Wanted
> -August 2006 Hard Justice PPV: NWA World Tag Team Title Match- AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels vs. The Latin American Exchange
> -September 2006 No Surrender PPV: Ultimate X Match For The Tag Team Title- AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels vs. The Latin American Exchange
> - November 2006 “iMPACT!” Match": For the X Championship- AJ Styles vs. Chris Sabin
> 
> In addition, a special bonus match from NWA Wildside in January 2000, with AJ Styles vs. Ron “The Truth” Killings for the Wildside Heavyweight Title – one of AJ’s first professional bouts!
> 
> Also featured on the DVD will be never-before-seen photos of AJ from his youth, at home with his family, early wrestling pics and so much more!
> 
> In addition, “The Phenomenal One” will give fans a very candid look at his life growing up in Georgia, including visits to his old neighborhood, high school as well as the Wildside arena in Cornelia, Georgia.
> 
> Best of Deathmatch Wrestling Vol. 4- Queen of the Deathmatch (DVD)
> 
> It wasn't an ordinary Saturday evening in Plainfield, Indiana when 7 women put their careers and lives on the line hoping to become the "Queen of the Deathmatch". Far from bumps and bruises only, these ladies push themselves beyond belief and what any women athletes have done to this day.
> 
> The Deathmatch has always been a spectacle to witness and one comprised of women holds nothing back! This is a no holds barred event including Staple guns, thumbtacks, broken glass, barbed wire and electrified light tubes! "Queens of the Deathmatch" is an expression of sheer brutality that can be brought to you by the toughest women from Japan and the U.S.A.
> 
> 1. Unlucky 13 Staple Gun Death Match - Ann Thraxx vs. Mickie Knuckles
> 2. Thumbtack Death Match - Vanessa Kraven vs. Rachael Putski
> 3. 4 Corners Of Pain - Amy Lee vs. SeXXXy Eddy
> 4. Barbed Wire Madness - Sumie Sakai vs. Mayumi Ozaki
> 5. Taipei Death Match - Mickie Knuckles vs. Rachael Putski
> 6. 2 out of 3 Log Cabin Lighttubes - SeXXXy Eddy vs. Mayumi Ozaki
> 7. No Rope Barbed Wire, Electrified Lighttubes, Fans Bring The Weapons Steel Cage Match - Mickie Knuckles vs. Mayumi Ozaki AND MORE!
> 
> Plus after match interviews that have to be seen to be believed!
> 
> Tully Blanchard & Baby Doll: Reunited Shoot Interview DVD-R
> 
> One of the greatest wrestler & valet combinations of all-time are reunited in this special shoot interview. Tully & Baby Doll talk about their run together, why it worked, and what really caused their on-camera split.
> 
> Reunited again, Tully Blanchard and "The Perfect 10" Baby Doll sit down an interview that targets the time Tully and Baby Doll spent together as a manager / wrestler combination.
> 
> These two take us in great detail about the events leading up to their unionall the way to their eventual split. Tully & Baby Doll explain how it affected not only the individuals involved, but also how it changed the promotion as well. These two tell numerous stories from the ring, the locker room, and life on the road... You can only imagine the stories from the road!
> 
> Tully & Baby Doll talk about many of the stars they worked with including Ric Flair, Magnum T.A., Dusty Rhodes, Sam Houston, Buddy Landell, Jim Cornette and many more!
> 
> This is a must see for any Crockett era fan! Add this one to your shoot interview collection today!!
> 
> Jamie Dundee Shoot Interview Double DVD-R
> 
> Jamie Dundee, sex, drugs,and white rappers. The former member of PG 13 and son of legendary Bill Dundee lets loose in this great shoot interview. Jamie takes us through his life as the son of a pro wrestler and how he inevitably followed in his father's footsteps and got into the wrestling business.
> 
> Jamie Dundee, known as JC ICE and his partner Wolfie D formed the rap duo of PG 13. PG 13 spent time in nearly every major company including: USWA, ECW, WWE, WCW, Puerto Rico and everywhere in between. Jamie tells us stories and explains the differences between the different locker rooms and the interesting people in each. This may be the most insightful shoot interview in the Highspots vault.
> 
> Jamie is not only a wrestler but is someone who grew up in the business. In this interview he lets us into a world that we will never know about, until now. Between growing up in the business and wrestling for a living, Jamie knows nearly every major star and has so many entertaining stories about these stars including: Sandman,The Rock, Steve Austin, Ron Simmons, New Jack, Brian Christopher, Jeff Jarrett, Jerry Lawler, Robert Fuller, and many more.
> 
> This is a must see for any wrestling fan looking for an honest insight into the business and the people in it. This 2 disc shoot interview is filled with footage from Jamie's personal collection as well a bonus match versus the Rock n' Roll Express.
> 
> Don Kernodle Shoot Interview DVD-R
> 
> Many people are unaware of the true successes in professional wrestling simply because the territories of old didn't have national television. Don Kernodle is one of many great wrestlers that many not have received their just due in the eyes of modern fans but once you watch this in-depth shoot interview, you may just have to adjust your definition.
> 
> A four-year letterman in college wrestling, 2-time national arm wrestling champion, Canadian Television Champion, 3-time NWA Mid-Atlantic Tag Team Champion, 3-time NWA World Tag Team Champion, 2-Time World Six Man Tag Champion, "The Pride of the USA" Don Kernodle has many accomplishments throughout his career. Now you get the chance to find out about this true legend of pro wrestling.
> 
> Don gives us his background before professional wrestling and what brought him to the sport. How did Don Kernodle get his start with Jim Crockett Promotions? You will be amazed to find out! What he did caused the Anderson Brothers to take him under their wing and prepare him for pro wrestling.
> 
> Find out what it really means to "pay your dues" as Don tells about his training experience with Ole & Gene Anderson. How many people would be in wrestling today if they went through what he describes?
> 
> Don provides details of how he got his first live match and where. You'll be surprised to hear how this happened.
> 
> Kernodle takes us through his "seasoning" in throughout the Tennesse territories of Memphis, Nashville, and Knoxville and how his feud with Dick Steinborn made him some extra money.
> 
> Travelling to Amarillo with Terry & Dory Funk Jr. to polish his skills even more. While there, Don plays a big part in a future famous WWE wrestler's career. He also gets his chance to travel to Japan for several tours. Kernodle learns a lot in Japan from another legend.
> 
> Don also spends time in Georgia where he is the company shooter that has to face people that want to try-out for wrestling. Guess who Don ends up working with there? Kernodle is assigned to work with another future WWE legend nightly to improve him. A very interesting twist when you hear his name.
> 
> He also gives us an interesting glimpse into his contribution to rebuilding the Toronto territory and the unbelieveable schedule that was expected of him and the rest of the top wrestlers in the company.
> 
> Kernodle is best known for his run in the Mid-Atlantic territory for Jim Crocket Promotions. Don provides details of how he went from popular "home town" wrestler to one of the most hated wrestlers in the company and back again to popularity.
> 
> Don gives never before heard information about the feud that fans that witnessed it still talk about today, Sgt. Slaughter & Don Kernodle vs. Ricky Steamboat & Jay Youngblood. This feud was so hot and was able to draw so much money, that many credit it with leading to the creation of the annual Starrcade event and closed circuit viewing of it. Even today, the payoff match of their feud, turned away more fans than any event ever held.
> 
> Kernodle tells how the feud was actually planned out and how Jim Crockett Jr. and then booker Dory Funk Jr. reacted to it. You will certainly be amazed at how this feud came about.
> 
> Don details the feud and find out how it was really supposed to come to an end! And it's not what you really happened!
> 
> Kernodle gives info on his WWF run and why he ended up coming back to Jim Crockett Promotions.
> 
> Don also covers many more topics including teaming with Bob Orton Jr., Ivan Koloff, details about how Nikita Koloff came about, the "turn coat" and how he became the "Pride of the USA," being a part of Starrcade 84,85, & 86, wrestling in Puerto Rico, Guatamala, refusing to job to Buddy Landel, fighting Ken Patera, and more. Why he left wrestling and his post-wrestling adventures in NASCAR, and how today he is a legit Sgt. himself.
> 
> This and so much more!!!
> 
> Gypsy Joe Shoot Interview DVD-R
> 
> He was hardcore before hardcore was cool. Actually he was hardcore before you could even walk! As one of the innovators of the hardcore wrestling style that swept the United States and still influences wrestling today, Gypsy Joe is one of the most seasoned veterans on the independent scene even today. At the age of 73, Joe keeps on keepin' on and takes time to sit with Highspots.com and tell the story of his nearly 40-year career.
> 
> Joe talks about getting started in the 1970's in the fast-paced wrestling state of New York. He takes us through a career that took this gypsy all over the United States and many other countries earning the respect of the fans and his peers the whole way.
> 
> Joe talks about a variety of topics including one that may make even Ron Jeremy jealous. He addresses some of the problems with wrestling today. He talks about such stars as: Terry Funk, Mr. Pogo, Dan Severn, Shawn Michaels, Jerry Lawler, Necro Butcher, and many more. Joe also has some very interesting things to say about former ECW star New Jack and the incident that happened between them in 2003. You must hear what happened between these two hero's of hardcore!!
> 
> This shoot interview takes you into the life and mind of Gypsy Joe, one of the survivors of wrestling.
> 
> All American Wrestling ’Windy City Classic II’ Berwyn, IL 11/25/06 (Double DVD-R Set)
> 
> 1. Egotistico Fantastico vs Danny Daniels
> 2. Trik Davis vs Chad Collyer
> 3. Chadler McClure, Derek St.Holmes, Jason Dukes, Zero, Michael Prader vs Jayson Reign ,Tyme Paige, Charlie Manson Jr, Krotch
> 4. Jerry Lynn vs Chandler McClure
> 5. Silas Young vs Ace Steel
> 6. Zach Gowen, Ryan Boz, Dan Lawrence vs The Michigan Invasion
> 7. Marek Brave vs Tyler Black - No Rope Barbed Wire Match
> 
> All American Wrestling ’Day Of Reckoning’ Berwyn, IL 9/23/06 (Double DVD-R Set)
> 
> 1. Jayson Reign/Marco Cordova vs Northstar Express
> 2. Eric Priest vs CJ Otis
> 3. Michigan Invasion (Maritini/Mattson) vs Tyme Paige/Bailey Mannix
> 4. Lucas vs Ami Zane (Beauty Pagent)
> 5. Bryce Benjamin vs Jason Dukes vs Trik Davis
> 6. Chandler McClure vs Stu Early
> 7. Danny Daniels vs Tony Scarpone
> 8. Jimmy Jacobs vs Hunter Matthews
> 9. Jimmy Jacobs vs Silas Young
> 10. Marek Brave vs Arik Cannon
> 11. Ryan Boz/Dan Lawrence vs Michigan Invasion(Gowen/Eddie V)
> 12. Tyler Black vs Nigel McGuinness
> 
> No Remorse Corps T-Shirt Now Available
> 
> Own the t-shirt of Ring of Honor's newest faction "No Remorse Corps" featuring Roderick Strong & Davey Richards. This shirt is now available in medium thru XXL.


----------



## Role Model

Damn the cover art is crazy, shame I have no money right now.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I am so glad I didn't buy anything with the 20 dollars I just got, i'm going to buy FYF: Philadelphia since I went to the show.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Bought both Festival events. Man, 2 down, and 6 more must buys on the way. And if anyone doesn't own any of the 4 Milestone shows on the sale, they are MUST HAVES. The Milestone Series is so awesome, I hope the 5YF is close to as good. That should be a debate that rages around the board awhile.


----------



## Corey

Just a question for anyone that was there in NYC, was Homicide/Rave better than Joe/Mori. I read in a live review that someone gave Joe/Mori ****1/4 and gave Cide/Rave ****1/2...


----------



## dman88

I love the covers. I'm glad they have the design on the spine like they did with the Milestone Series last year. I probably wont pick these up until the next Chicago show.


----------



## Homicide_187

I hope the two UK shows are released sometime next week.


----------



## Claymore

^ We have still got the Dayton and Chicago Shows to come out ^

If the rest came out next week then I would be happy....But I don't see it happening so soon.


----------



## Horselover Fat

I just sold a bunch of DVDs for 85 bucks on eBay and I realized that's how much Goldenboy's best of Japan in the 90s costs. Is it worth it?


----------



## Homicide_187

Claymore said:


> ^ We have still got the Dayton and Chicago Shows to come out ^
> 
> If the rest came out next week then I would be happy....But I don't see it happening so soon.


True they'll probaly put out the Dayton and Chi Town shows next week and than the UK shows the next week.


----------



## Corey

*ROH Battle of the Icons*
I Quit: Jimmy Rave vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***1/4
Adam Pearce vs. Pelle Primeau - *1/4
Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels - **1/2
Last Man Standing: BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2
The Briscoes vs. Havana Pitbulls - ***
Colt Cabana/Sara Del Ray vs. Brent Albright/Lacey - **
Generation Next vs. Delirious/Davey Richards/Shingo - ***3/4
World Title Match: Samoa Joe vs. Homicide - ***1/4 - ***1/2

Overall: *** - ***1/4


----------



## Spartanlax

I'm buying the FYF's tomorrow, both of them. I have no money I can really afford to spend, but fuck it, haven't got ROH in a while and the NYC show was awesome.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Spartanlax said:


> I'm buying the FYF's tomorrow, both of them. I have no money I can really afford to spend, but fuck it, haven't got ROH in a while and the NYC show was awesome.


I'll probably eventually buy all the FYF shows but I just want to get the Philly one since I went to it. I'll be sure to give a review for the FYF: Philly show when I get it.


----------



## McQueen

WCW4Life said:


> I just sold a bunch of DVDs for 85 bucks on eBay and I realized that's how much Goldenboy's best of Japan in the 90s costs. Is it worth it?


Two Words: HELL and YES!

I bought this a good 4 or 5 months ago and I have to say it is one of the best buys as far as my collection I've ever made, anyone who even remotely enjoys Puro should add this to there collection. For 30+ hours of some of the best matches i've ever seen it's well worth the steep price of the compilation.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Anyone got any of these matches or know where I can get them?

Samoa Joe vs. Ares - Bad Schwalbach, Germany 10/3/03 


I've been compiling footage for a few comps and without a doubt, these have been the hardest to locate. I was just tipped that the Hero match may be on rohwrestling.com, I'll look then update this.

UPDATE:
It may be there, but I can't find the Hero match.

2ND UPDATE:
Joe vs. Hero is on IWC Accept no Limitations, I believe. Joe vs. Ahmed is on USA vs. Europe Vol. 1, which features a Joe vs. Ares match from March 2004, which I hope is a typo and its the 03 match. If anyone can clarify, or has, or knows where I can get the Joe vs. Ares match, let me know.


----------



## Homicide_187

MrPaiMei said:


> Anyone got any of these matches or know where I can get them?
> 
> Samoa Joe vs. Ares - Bad Schwalbach, Germany 10/3/03
> 
> 
> I've been compiling footage for a few comps and without a doubt, these have been the hardest to locate. I was just tipped that the Hero match may be on rohwrestling.com, I'll look then update this.
> 
> UPDATE:
> It may be there, but I can't find the Hero match.
> 
> 2ND UPDATE:
> Joe vs. Hero is on IWC Accept no Limitations, I believe. Joe vs. Ahmed is on USA vs. Europe Vol. 1, which features a Joe vs. Ares match from March 2004, which I hope is a typo and its the 03 match. If anyone can clarify, or has, or knows where I can get the Joe vs. Ares match, let me know.


I could have sworn I've seen the USA vs Europe Volume 1 on ROH Shop just look under international DVDs.

I have a quick question does anyone own the Best of Alex Shelley that RFVideo released a few years ago? if so how is it?


----------



## Corey

*ROH Dedicated*
Davey Richards vs. Rocky Romero - ***1/4
Jack Evans vs. Eddie Edwards - **1/2
Delirious/Pelle Primeau vs. Adam Pearce/Shane Hagadorn - **1/4
No DQ: BJ Whitmer/Colt Cabana/Daizee Haze vs. Jimmy Jacobs/Brent Albright/Lacey - **3/4
Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***1/2
Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Shingo vs. Jason Blade - **3/4
World Title Match: Homicide vs. Chris Hero - *** - ***1/4
2/3 Falls: The Briscoes vs. Austin Aries/Roderick Strong - ***1/2

Overall: ***


----------



## Penishead

would someone be able to rate the matches for ROH Battle of the Icons, the DVD just came out so I'm not expecting anyone to rate it

I got SOH last Wednesday and it was awesome


----------



## The_Real_Deal

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *ROH Battle of the Icons*
> *I Quit: Jimmy Rave vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***1/4*
> Adam Pearce vs. Pelle Primeau - *1/4
> Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels - **1/2
> *Last Man Standing: BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2*
> *The Briscoes vs. Havana Pitbulls - ****
> Colt Cabana/Sara Del Ray vs. Brent Albright/Lacey - **
> *Generation Next vs. Delirious/Davey Richards/Shingo - ***3/4*
> *World Title Match: Samoa Joe vs. Homicide - ***1/4 - ***1/2*


There's the ratings for BOTI by Jack Evans 187.


----------



## Penishead

^^^It doesn't really sound like much of a good show IMO


----------



## Duke Silver

I'm thinking of buying one of the best of Japan compilation tapes from golden boy. I'm not looking to spend much more than $100 though. Any suggestions? or other tapes that i should look into first?


----------



## Future Star

Dragon Gate Challenge

Homicide vs colt cabana-**1/2
Ricky Reyes vs Chad Collyer-***
BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs-***1/4
Ryo Saito vs Jimmy Yang-***1/4
Danielson & Delirious vs Embassy-***1/2
Claudio Castognoli vs Shane Hagadorn-*1/2
Dragon kid & Genki Horiguchi vs Styles & Sydal-***3/4
Blood Generation vs Generation Next-****1/4 - ****1/2
Christopher Daniels vs Samoa Joe-***3/4

Overall- Very good buy, i was a little skeptical about getting this, but i was wrong, very good show..will have BTOB later


----------



## El Conquistador

Penishead said:


> ^^^It doesn't really sound like much of a good show IMO


A little judgemental now, aren't we? I don't understand how you can rate it on other's opinions, we all have different styles of wrestling that we prefer. You truely shouldn't criticize a show if you haven't seen it yet.

Can I get some ratings on IWA-MS March Massacre 2007?

Thanks


----------



## FallenAngel88

Could someone give me reviews of the first two nights of the 5th Year Festival NYC and Philly also some reviews of Best in the World and Dragon Gate Challenge as they are now on the 10 dollar sale.I was maybe thinking of getting Best in the World,Dragon Gate Challenge,and maybe a newer DVD (being Fight of the Century,Glroy by Honor V Night 2,Final Battle 2006 or one of the fifth year festival dvd's "NYC or Philly") if they are worth it so reviews would be helpful.


----------



## Spartanlax

FallenAngel88 said:


> Could someone give me reviews of the first two nights of the 5th Year Festival NYC and Philly also some reviews of Best in the World and Dragon Gate Challenge as they are now on the 10 dollar sale.I was maybe thinking of getting Best in the World,Dragon Gate Challenge,and maybe a newer DVD (being Fight of the Century,Glroy by Honor V Night 2,Final Battle 2006 or one of the fifth year festival dvd's "NYC or Philly") if they are worth it so reviews would be helpful.


First, you MUST buy Glory By Honor V Night 2, Final Battle 2006, and Dragon Gate Challenge. The shows are absoutely must-owns.

Here is star ratings from FYF: NYC

Morishima vs Pelle- DUD
Pearce vs Delirious- **
SHIMMER Tag Match- **
Four Way Fray- ***
Albright vs Whitmer- * (Bad match, but AWESOME visual/spectacle)
Daniels/Sydal vs Aries/Strong- ***1/4
McGuinness/Cabana vs Briscoes- ***1/2
Morishima vs Joe- ****
Homicide vs Rave- ***3/4


----------



## El Conquistador

FallenAngel88 said:


> Could someone give me reviews of the first two nights of the 5th Year Festival NYC and Philly also some reviews of Best in the World and Dragon Gate Challenge as they are now on the 10 dollar sale.I was maybe thinking of getting Best in the World,Dragon Gate Challenge,and maybe a newer DVD (being Fight of the Century,*Glroy by Honor V Night 2,Final Battle 2006 *or one of the fifth year festival dvd's "NYC or Philly") if they are worth it so reviews would be helpful.


*ROH GBH V N2*
_Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans -- **1/4
Adam Pearce vs. Delirious -- **
Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs -- **3/4
Homicide & Samoa Joe vs. The Briscoes -- ***1/2
Kings of Wrestling vs. Generation Now -- ****1/4
Naomichi Marafuji vs. Nigel McGuinness -- ****1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA -- *****_

*ROH Final Battle 2006*
_Christopher Daniels vs. Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave vs. El Generico -- **3/4
Adam Pearce vs. Ricky Reyes -- *3/4
Jimmy Jacobs & Brent Albright vs. Colt Cabana & BJ Whitmer -- ***3/4
The Briscoes vs. Kings of Wrestling -- ****1/2
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave -- ****
CIMA/Shingo/Sydal vs. Aries/Strong/Delirious -- ****1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide -- ***3/4_


----------



## Future Star

i ordered my tix to roh at the manhattan center wednesday, i got them today...that was fast. Anyway from anyone that has sat in the balcony how is the view?..i am row 4 section 103 seat 5 if that helps


----------



## Penishead

the cards for Final Battle and GBH look really good I might get both of them


----------



## wwefanatic411

ROH Hell Freezes Over ratings:
Austin Aries vs Ricky Reyes- **2/3
*Pure Title Match* Tony Mamaluke vs Nigel McGuinness- **
The Embassy vs Claudio Castignolli + Azriel- **2/3
*Three Way Dance FIP Heavyweight Title Match* Homicide vs Roderick Strong vs Bryan Danielson- *1/4
Jay Lethal vs Christopher Daniels- ***
*Six Man Mayhem* Jack Evans vs Adam Pearce vs Sal Rinauro vs Jason Blade vs Kid Mikaze vs Trik Davis- ***1/4
BJ Whitmer vs Samoa Joe- ***1/4
Matt Sydal vs AJ Styles- ***1/3
*ROH World Title Match* Chris Hero vs Bryan Danielson- ***3/4

This is cool show in that just about every match toped the one before it. I didnt really get behind the Pure title match, though. The ending seemed very sloppy as well. The FIP title match pissed me off since it was so short. I figured that since they made it a three way dance then it would be danielson/strong with homicide trying to stay out of the way.


----------



## Obfuscation

wwefanatic411 said:


> ROH Hell Freezes Over ratings:
> Austin Aries vs Ricky Reyes- **2/3
> *Pure Title Match* Tony Mamaluke vs Nigel McGuinness- **
> The Embassy vs Claudio Castignolli + Azriel- **2/3
> *Three Way Dance FIP Heavyweight Title Match* Homicide vs Roderick Strong vs Bryan Danielson- *1/4
> Jay Lethal vs Christopher Daniels- ***
> *Six Man Mayhem* Jack Evans vs Adam Pearce vs Sal Rinauro vs Jason Blade vs Kid Mikaze vs Trik Davis- ***1/4
> BJ Whitmer vs Samoa Joe- ***1/4
> Matt Sydal vs AJ Styles- ***1/3
> *ROH World Title Match* Chris Hero vs Bryan Danielson- ***3/4
> 
> This is cool show in that just about every match toped the one before it. I didnt really get behind the Pure title match, though. The ending seemed very sloppy as well. The FIP title match pissed me off since it was so short. I figured that since they made it a three way dance then it would be danielson/strong with homicide trying to stay out of the way.


It was made just to have a quick title change since Homicide had a shoulder injury. Hince why it was all quick and such.


----------



## wwefanatic411

^^^i know he had the injury, but i thought it would mainly be strong/danielson since it was a three way dance. i thought that was the whole reason they added bryan


----------



## McQueen

World said:


> I'm thinking of buying one of the best of Japan compilation tapes from golden boy. I'm not looking to spend much more than $100 though. Any suggestions? or other tapes that i should look into first?


Best of Japan 90's (not Japan 1990), it's 80 bucks but it's also 30-36 hours of mostly seriously kick ass puroresu. Probably the best compilation of matches I've ever bought.


----------



## MrStraightEdge

When will the Liverpool 5th Year Festival DVDs be released?


----------



## ROH

^ Wait.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Probably late April, most likely the Chicago doubleshot.

------------------------------------------------------------

Just watched the Necro Butcher CZW shoot interview. It was pretty good. We all knnow Necro is pretty smart (was advanced to 8th Grade at age 11, in fact). But, he doesn't say much, and its not really funny or anything. Lots of stories you want to hear, but he doesn't tell. Not reccomended.


----------



## Spartanlax

That's really, really disappointing to hear, PaiMei. Oh well, I'm fine with the Kingston shoot for now.


----------



## Blasko

Wel, I just watched CHIKARAs Torneo Cibernetico from 05 and let me say one word. 

Wow. 

That match was seriously one of the greatest CHIKARA matches I have ever seen (And I've seen quit a few.) An hour of fourty minutes that had EVERYTHING. Psycology, Hard strikes, great show of Technical skill, intensity and all that jazz. Everyone brought their A game to this one match and that was REALLY something. Augh, I can go on and on of how great it was.

My rating for the Torneo Cibernetico would be **** 1/2-**** 1/4, still a must watch for anyone who wants to see what CHIKARA is really about.


----------



## Penishead

when will SOH and ASE be released I can't wait till they come out


----------



## Obfuscation

Penishead said:


> when will SOH and ASE be released I can't wait till they come out


Its been a day since both just happened, Just wait dude.


----------



## ROH

-Blasko- said:


> Wel, I just watched CHIKARAs Torneo Cibernetico from 05 and let me say one word.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> That match was seriously one of the greatest CHIKARA matches I have ever seen (And I've seen quit a few.) An hour of fourty minutes that had EVERYTHING. Psycology, Hard strikes, great show of Technical skill, intensity and all that jazz. Everyone brought their A game to this one match and that was REALLY something. Augh, I can go on and on of how great it was.
> 
> My rating for the Torneo Cibernetico would be **** 1/2-**** 1/4, still a must watch for anyone who wants to see what CHIKARA is really about.


Fuck you (jealousy).

I'll have to pick that up in my next order, along with Aniversario Delta.


----------



## SP_10

Can Some on please give me a review for Fight of the Century.


----------



## jax_the_ax

THE POUNCE said:


> Can Some on please give me a review for Fight of the Century.


5 out 5.


----------



## Future Star

Better Than Our Best

6 Man Mayhem- **3/4
Ricky Reyes vs Delirious-**
Embassy & Yoshino vs Do Fixer-***1/4
AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels vs Samoa Joe vs Jimmmy Yang-***3/4
Blood Generation vs Aries & Strong-****
Bryan Danielson vs Lance Storm-****1/4
Homicide vs Colt Cabana-***1/2 - ***3/4


----------



## MrPaiMei

THE POUNCE said:


> Can Some on please give me a review for Fight of the Century.


Full starratings are a bunch of pages back (don't remember), but KENTA-Davey is ****1/4, Joe-Dragon is ****1/2, and the tag title match is ***3/4, enough for a definate reccomendation.


----------



## ROH

^ Pai Mei, just the guy I was looking for.

I'm thinking of making a Best of: CHIKARA Trios matches. I'll have to rip some DVDs and put it onto a disc. I'm not too sure about doing so, so can you PM me with how you did it (or are doing it)?

Cheers.


----------



## McQueen

*ROH: Fight of the Century*
Colt Cabana vs Sal Rinuaro - **
Shane Hagadorn vs Bobby Dempsey - DUD
McGuinness vs Daniels vs Lethal vs Castignoli - ***
Aries/Strong vs Sydal/Evans vs Irish Airborne vs Briscoes - *** 1/2
Homicide/Whitmer vs Corino/Pearce - ** 1/4
KENTA vs Davey Richards - *** 1/2
Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson - **** 1/2


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> *ROH: Fight of the Century*
> Colt Cabana vs Sal Rinuaro - **
> Shane Hagadorn vs Bobby Dempsey - DUD
> McGuinness vs Daniels vs Lethal vs Castignoli - ***
> Aries/Strong vs Sydal/Evans vs Irish Airborne vs Briscoes - *** 1/2
> Homicide/Whitmer vs Corino/Pearce - ** 1/4
> KENTA vs Davey Richards - *** 1/2
> Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson - **** 1/2


Leave it to you to always help someone out

Now give me the ratings for 4th Anniversary show and Dragon's Gate Challenge!!!........... Please


----------



## McQueen

*4th Anniversary Show*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs Kid Mikaze & Jason Blade - ** 3/4
Adam Pearce vs Claudio Castignoli vs Jay Fury vs Azrieal - **
Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal - ** 3/4
Christopher Daniels vs BJ Whitmer - * (it's only like 4 minutes of a match due to a CZW segment)
Homicide vs Colt Cabana - ****
Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Rave - **** 1/2
Ricky Reyes vs Jack Evans - ** 1/2
Aries/Strong vs Sydal/Styles - **** 1/4

*Dragon Gate Challenge*
Homicide vs Colt Cabana - ** 1/4
Ricky Reyes vs Chad Collyer - I honestly don't even remember this match so that can't be good :lmao
BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs - ****
Ryo Saito vs Jimmy Yang - ***
Danielson/Delirious vs Shelley/Rave - *** 1/4
Claudio Castignoli vs Shane Hagadorn - *
Dragon Kid/Genki Horiguchi vs Styles/Sydal - *** 1/4
Blood Generation vs Generation Next - ****
Christopher Daniels vs Samoa Joe - ****


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> *4th Anniversary Show*
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs Kid Mikaze & Jason Blade - ** 3/4
> Adam Pearce vs Claudio Castignoli vs Jay Fury vs Azrieal - **
> Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal - ** 3/4
> Christopher Daniels vs BJ Whitmer - * (it's only like 4 minutes of a match due to a CZW segment)
> Homicide vs Colt Cabana - ****
> Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Rave - **** 1/2
> Ricky Reyes vs Jack Evans - ** 1/2
> Aries/Strong vs Sydal/Styles - **** 1/4
> 
> *Dragon Gate Challenge*
> Homicide vs Colt Cabana - ** 1/4
> Ricky Reyes vs Chad Collyer - I honestly don't even remember this match so that can't be good :lmao
> BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs - ****
> Ryo Saito vs Jimmy Yang - ***
> Danielson/Delirious vs Shelley/Rave - *** 1/4
> Claudio Castignoli vs Shane Hagadorn - *
> Dragon Kid/Genki Horiguchi vs Styles/Sydal - *** 1/4
> Blood Generation vs Generation Next - ****
> Christopher Daniels vs Samoa Joe - ****


Thanks dude, 4th anniversary sounds ok and DGC sounds pretty good. I will more than likely pick up DGC soon. Once again thanks, you drunk


----------



## Penishead

any ratings for the fifth year festival DVD the one with Joe vs Morishima


----------



## wwefanatic411

McQueen said:


> *4th Anniversary Show*
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs Kid Mikaze & Jason Blade - ** 3/4
> Adam Pearce vs Claudio Castignoli vs Jay Fury vs Azrieal - **
> Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal - ** 3/4
> Christopher Daniels vs BJ Whitmer - * (it's only like 4 minutes of a match due to a CZW segment)
> Homicide vs Colt Cabana - ****
> Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Rave - **** 1/2
> Ricky Reyes vs Jack Evans - ** 1/2
> Aries/Strong vs Sydal/Styles - **** 1/4
> 
> *Dragon Gate Challenge*
> Homicide vs Colt Cabana - ** 1/4
> *Ricky Reyes vs Chad Collyer - I honestly don't even remember this match so that can't be good :lmao*
> BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs - ****
> Ryo Saito vs Jimmy Yang - ***
> Danielson/Delirious vs Shelley/Rave - *** 1/4
> Claudio Castignoli vs Shane Hagadorn - *
> Dragon Kid/Genki Horiguchi vs Styles/Sydal - *** 1/4
> Blood Generation vs Generation Next - ****
> Christopher Daniels vs Samoa Joe - ****


:shocked: im not done watching dgc yet, but can you explain why you dont like reyes/collyer? im not usually a fan of either of them but this match really shocked me. i would give it a **3/4-***. it was very back and forth and everything just flowed perfectly imo. please explain


----------



## Obfuscation

wwefanatic411 said:


> :shocked: im not done watching dgc yet, but can you explain why you dont like reyes/collyer? im not usually a fan of either of them but this match really shocked me. i would give it a **3/4-***. it was very back and forth and everything just flowed perfectly imo. please explain


All McQueen said was that he doesn't remember how it went so how can he give a rating on it? He just said it might not be that good to him since he can't remember.


----------



## ROH

^ Pick up DGC. NOW.


----------



## peep4life

I enjoyed Reyes/Colyer as well gets ***1/4 stars from me. The show is a must own for sure though.


----------



## FallenAngel88

Need help give some reviews or recommondation going to get a 20 and 10.

20 
Fight of the Century
Glory by Honor V Night 2
Final Battle 2006
Fifth Year Festival:NYC or Philly

10
Dragon Gate Challenge
Best in the World


----------



## Future Star

FallenAngel88 said:


> Need help give some reviews or recommondation going to get a 20 and 10.
> 
> 20
> Fight of the Century
> Glory by Honor V Night 2
> Final Battle 2006
> Fifth Year Festival:NYC or Philly
> 
> 10
> *Dragon Gate Challenge*
> Best in the World


Dragon Gate Challenge

Homicide vs colt cabana-**1/2
Ricky Reyes vs Chad Collyer-***
BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs-***1/4
Ryo Saito vs Jimmy Yang-***1/4
Danielson & Delirious vs Embassy-***1/2
Claudio Castognoli vs Shane Hagadorn-*1/2
Dragon kid & Genki Horiguchi vs Styles & Sydal-***3/4
Blood Generation vs Generation Next-****1/4 - ****1/2
Christopher Daniels vs Samoa Joe-***3/4

Overall- Very good buy, i was a little skeptical about getting this, but i was wrong, very good show


----------



## McQueen

wwefanatic411 said:


> :shocked: im not done watching dgc yet, but can you explain why you dont like reyes/collyer? im not usually a fan of either of them but this match really shocked me. i would give it a **3/4-***. it was very back and forth and everything just flowed perfectly imo. please explain


I haven't watched DGC for a long time like last may or so and I have a few different Reyes vs Collyer matches on tape so I just don't remember exactly what match that is at the moment, sorry about that. Anyways despite the fact the ratings don't look super impressive, 4 Year Anniversary is a really good show and well worth getting, the CZW segment in that show inbetween Daniels/Whitmer and Cabana/Homicide matches is really fun and works itself really well into the show and both Title matches were really good. My only complaint about 4YAS is I got the impression that Lethal somewhat blew off his match with Joe and didn't give a good effort but maybe thats just me.


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> I haven't watched DGC for a long time like last may or so and I have a few different Reyes vs Collyer matches on tape so I just don't remember exactly what match that is at the moment, sorry about that. Anyways despite the fact the ratings don't look super impressive, 4 Year Anniversary is a really good show and well worth getting, the CZW segment in that show inbetween Daniels/Whitmer and Cabana/Homicide matches is really fun and works itself really well into the show and both Title matches were really good. My only complaint about 4YAS is I got the impression that Lethal somewhat blew off his match with Joe and didn't give a good effort but maybe thats just me.


Well after reading about the fued and then seeing your score made me think twice about the show, that was one of the main reasons I wanted it. Maybe because he didn't show up back in ROH untill ROHomicide and he was just a replacement.


----------



## wwefanatic411

Hailsabin said:


> Leave it to you to always help someone out
> 
> *Now give me the ratings for 4th Anniversary show and Dragon's Gate Challenge!!!........... Please*


I just finished watching Dragon Gate Challenge so here are my 2 cents if you want them:
*Falls Count Anywhere* Colt Cabana vs Homicide- **1/4
Chad Collyer vs Ricky Reyes- **3/4-***
Jimmy Jacobs vs BJ Whitmer- ***1/2-***3/4
Ryo Saito vs Jimmy Yang- ***1/4
Embassy vs Danielson + Delirious- ***1/4
Claudio Castignoli vs Shane Hagadorn- *
Dragon kid & Genki Horiguchi vs AJ Styles + Matt Sydal- ***1/2
Blood Generation vs Generation Next- ****1/4-****1/2
Christopher Daniels vs Samoa Joe- ***1/2

This is a great, must-see ROH show. You should definitly pick it up.


----------



## Corey

Ok, every time I ask about IWA-MS DVDs, no one ever replies. So, if anyone can, can you tell me how any of these shows are:
 
HURT 2007
No Retreat, No Surrender
Necro/Joe II
Big Ass Christmas Bash 2005
Put Up or Shut Up 2005
No Blood No Guts No Glory 2005
Revenge Served Cold 05


----------



## Thats_howIroll

My ROH Wish List
2006
-Unified(seen it don't own it)
-Anarchy In The UK(seen it don't own it)
-4YA(maybe)

2007
FYF: Philly
FYF: NYC
FYF: Dayton
FYF: Chicago
FYF: Liverpool
FYF: Finale


Do any indy shows you've watched ranked up with the best ones that ROH has put out? No TPI's. If there isn't any can someone tell me the three best shows from Chikara, IWA:MS & PWG. 

Qualifications:
-Two 4 star plus matches
-Solid undercard
-Unique NOT generic matches


----------



## Homicide_187

Quick question to PWG fans how is the Battle of the LA 2005?


----------



## -Mystery-

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Ok, every time I ask about IWA-MS DVDs, no one ever replies. So, if anyone can, can you tell me how any of these shows are:
> 
> 
> *HURT 2007*
> No Retreat, No Surrender
> *Necro/Joe II*
> Big Ass Christmas Bash 2005
> Put Up or Shut Up 2005
> *No Blood No Guts No Glory 2005*
> Revenge Served Cold 05


All the highlighted ones are must buys. Can't comment on the others since I haven't seen them. However, I have seen BACB 05 and it's not a must buy.


----------



## Corey

-Mystery- said:


> All the highlighted ones are must buys. Can't comment on the others since I haven't seen them. However, I have seen BACB 05 and it's not a must buy.


Thanks. Those are in the top 4 of my list including Something to Prove. Can anyone else tell me anything about these shows:

No Retreat, No Surrender
Put Up or Shut Up 2005
Revenge Served Cold 05


----------



## Obfuscation

Cide_187 said:


> Quick question to PWG fans how is the Battle of the LA 2005?


I would get it, not as good as 06 but still quite good.

Night one has AJ/Evans, Rocky/Kazarian, Daniels/Lost, Generico/Bosh(MOTN), Quick/Davey, Danielson/Reyes those are good matches(all *** or higher) and Dragon/Steen is a war...Gibson/Ryan is ok, not bad but ok & the opening 6 man tag is fun.

Night 2 had 8 Man tag, Danielson/Daniels, Bosh/Quicksilver & classic Kikutaro comedy match. I reccomend both nights seeing how they impressed me with solid wrestling all nights long.


----------



## McQueen

Cide_187 said:


> Quick question to PWG fans how is the Battle of the LA 2005?


I personally liked it better than BOLA 2006 Cide, it's well worth getting.

Another excellent Indy tourney that I've never even seen mensioned in here was ECWA Super 8 2004, Chris Daniels, Mike Kruel, Psychosis, Rocky Romero, Ricky Reyes, John Walters, Daivari and a star making (no pun intended) performance by Austin Aries. Oh and the non tournament tag battle royal has Low Ki, Matt Striker (as in ECW not unibrowed) and everyones favorite Prince Nana. Nothing MOTY but a extremely solid show that flows really well.

And finally..

*IWA: Mid South - Hurt 2007*
Jack Triller vs Jeff Brooks - * 3/4
Vortekz vs Billy Roc - **
Iron Saints vs Ricochet & Chuck Taylor - ** 3/4
-Finishers Match- 
Drake Younger vs CJ Otis - *** 3/4
-IWA Mid South Light Heavywieght Title-
Josh Ambercrombe (c) vs Jimmy Jacobs - *** 1/2
-IWA Mid South Tag Team Titles-
Ian Rotten & Mickie Knuckles vs North Star Express - **
Arik Cannon vs Erick Stevens - *** 1/2
-First Time Ever-
Low Ki vs Roderick Strong - *** 3/4

Overall Show Rating - *** 3/4 Very solid show from IWA: MS


----------



## Homicide_187

Thanks McQueen and Hailsabin I'll pick the ECWA show as well McQueen they have it at RFVideo.


----------



## McQueen

Cide_187 said:


> Thanks McQueen and Hailsabin I'll pick the ECWA show as well McQueen they have it at RFVideo.


Yeah I got it at RF along side the APW King of the Indies 2001 and I liked the Super 8 a bit better. Cide you might want to try Highspots thoug cause I think they would have both the Super 8 2004 and possibly BOLA 2005. Worth a shot at least.


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> Yeah I got it at RF along side the APW King of the Indies 2001 and I liked the Super 8 a bit better. Cide you might want to try Highspots thoug cause I think they would have both the Super 8 2004 and possibly BOLA 2005. Worth a shot at least.


I don't think Highspots has BOLA 05, I could be wrong but I just checked it out yesterday when browsing.


----------



## wwefanatic411

I forgot to ask this when i posted my ratings for DGC, but does anybody know or remember if colt cabana was actually injured after his match w/ homicide or did he just do a really good job at selling? when i was watching he seemed like he was actually concused (sp?) and knocked out and it looked like they finished the match early. thanks to whoever helps.


----------



## McQueen

I think that Chair/Ladder spot at DGC resulted in a real injury, maybe not the concussions but I do remember hearing an insiders report on Cabana having his nose broken at some point that weekend but I couldn't tell you for sure.


----------



## Homicide_187

Got one more question what is the best IWA:MS Strong Style Tourny? I'm thinking about getting the 04 or 06 edition.


----------



## Corey

*ROH Final Battle 2006*
*Jimmy Rave vs. El Generico vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Davey Richards *** - ***1/4*
Adam Pearce vs. Ricky Reyes *3/4
*Jimmy Jacobs/Brent Albright vs. Colt Cabana/BJ Whitmer ***1/2*
*The Briscoes vs. The Kings of Wrestling ****1/2*
*Jimmy Rave vs. Nigel McGuinness *****
*Austin Aries/Roderick Strong/Delirious vs. CIMA/Shingo/Matt Sydal *****
*World Title Match: Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide *****


If you didn't already know, it's a must buy.


----------



## Future Star

ROH Unified
4CS-**1/2
Davey Richards vs Jimmy Rave-***3/4
BJ Whitmer vs Claudio Castognoli-***
Colt Cabana vs Chris Hero-***
Williams & Fleisch vs Suwa & Shiozaki-***1/4 
FWA Title Match Robbie Brookside vs Chad Collyer-**3/4
Tag Team Title Match Aries & Strong vs Briscoes-****3/4
ROH + Pure Title Unification Match Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuiness-****3/4

Overall- No questions, buy it now!!


----------



## wwefanatic411

McQueen said:


> I think that Chair/Ladder spot at DGC resulted in a real injury, maybe not the concussions but I do remember hearing an insiders report on Cabana having his nose broken at some point that weekend but I couldn't tell you for sure.


ok thanks. it seemed like cabana was out cold after that spot


----------



## -Mystery-

Cide_187 said:


> Got one more question what is the best IWA:MS Strong Style Tourny? I'm thinking about getting the 04 or 06 edition.


'06 is a must own.


----------



## ROH

Thats_howIroll said:


> Do any indy shows you've watched ranked up with the best ones that ROH has put out? No TPI's. If there isn't any can someone tell me the three best shows from Chikara, IWA:MS & PWG.


CHIKARA:

Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance.
Tag world Grand Prix 06 Night 3.
King of Trios Night 3.

All meet your requirements.


And guys, expect some more CHIKARA reviews soon. .


----------



## Obfuscation

For Thatshowiroll,

Top 3 PWG shows: BOLA 06(all shows), Enchantment Under The Sea, Please Don't Call It The OC. 

those are perhaps the most talked about shows but some other solid and very good ones are all the All Star Weekends, Smells Like Steen Spirit, BOLA 05, Card Subject To Change II & Crusin For A Brusin.

Hope that can help.


----------



## wwefanatic411

ROH Dissension ratings:
Jay Fury vs Adam Pearce- **1/4-**1/2
Jimmy Yang vs Jay Lethal- **3/4
The Embassy vs Tony Mamaluke, Sal Rinauro, + Delirious- **1/2
Lo-Ki vs Jack Evans- **3/4-***
Ace Steel + Claudio Castagnoli vs Nigel McGuinness + Chad Collyer- **1/2
*ROH Tag Team Titles* Lacey's Angels vs Generation Next- ***
Matt Sydal vs Christopher Daniels- ***-***1/4
*ROH World Title Match* AJ Styles vs Bryan Danielson- ****1/4

nothing too great on this show. the main event is the only thing that stands out, but it definitly doesnt make the show a must own. still a decent show, but i wouldnt go out of my way to get it.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

Thanks ROH & sabin. I'll probably make an order after Easter.


----------



## Obfuscation

Thats_howIroll said:


> Thanks ROH & sabin. I'll probably make an order after Easter.


No prob.

Does anyone have ratings for International Challenge, Honor Reclaims Boston, Night Of The Grudges II & Stalemate? Any would be nice.


----------



## Homicide_187

-Mystery- said:


> '06 is a must own.


Thanks I heard great things about the main event I might still pick up the 2004 they have a lot of my favorite guys on the card.


----------



## -Mystery-

Homicide_187 said:


> Thanks I heard great things about the main event I might still pick up the 2004 they have a lot of my favorite guys on the card.


I'd maybe wait until this weekend to see if SMV has a sale for Easter. Both are great shows but I liked '06 a bit more.


----------



## Homicide_187

-Mystery- said:


> I'd maybe wait until this weekend to see if SMV has a sale for Easter. Both are great shows but I liked '06 a bit more.


Thanks I probaly will wait until Friday.


----------



## Blasko

R_O_H said:


> CHIKARA:
> 
> Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance.
> *Tag world Grand Prix 06 Night 3.*
> King of Trios Night 3.
> 
> All meet your requirements.
> 
> 
> And guys, expect some more CHIKARA reviews soon. .


 Really? I liked night one a LOT more

While we are on the topic, what is your rating for night three? 

And for a closing thing, does anyone have a rating for We're No Joke? Rep will be added.


----------



## ROH

^ I haven't actually watch all of it (Night 3) but so far it's been SUPERB. Overall better than Night 1. I mark for the ECW arena too. And every CHIKARA fan recommends buying it anyway, so seeing as I'm a CHIKARA fan, I'll recommend it too. You'll see my ratings for it (just bare ratings, no full review) when I post a full review of YLC 4 Night 3, definately within the week.


International Challenge:

Blade/Pelle - *
Aries/Edwards - **
Pearce/Delirious - *1/2
Whitmer/Haze vs Jimmy/Martinez - **1/2
Colt/Albright - **1/2
KOW/Bricoes - ***1/4
Dragon/Nigel/Rave/Cide - ***1/4
Strong/Davey - ***1/2
CIMA/Shingo vs Daniels/Sydal - ****

Only get it if you REALLY wanna see the last 2 matches, but they're not THAT good.


Honor Reclaimsa Boston

Nigel/Walters - ***
Mercedes/Haze - *1/2
Daniels/Hero - **3/4
Sydal/Claudio - ***1/2
Briscoes/Corino vs Joe/BJ/Cide - **1/2
Rave/Colt - **
Dragpn/Delirious - ***1/2
KENTADavey vs StrAires - ****1/4

Very good show, great main event and hot crowd. Worth buying.


We're No Joke

Brain Damage/Deranged vs Team Underground - **
Kraven/Haze vs Knuckles/MsChif - **
9 man TLC - ****
Iron Saints/Kingston, Sweney, Spike Dudley - ***1/4
Ruckus/Abercrombie - ***1/2
Steen/Rotten - **1/4
Delirious/Generico - ***1/4
Tank/Klein - *
Necro/Ki - ****
Milano/Hero - ***3/4

IWA:MS's best non TPI show IMO. Pretty much must buy.


----------



## Obfuscation

Thanks ROH for those ratings, IC doesn't sound like I should buy it right now, I guess I can download the main event now. HRB sounded good on paper so I am happy it came off nicely.


----------



## ROH

^ Sure thing.


----------



## wwefanatic411

Hailsabin said:


> Leave it to you to always help someone out
> 
> *Now give me the ratings for 4th Anniversary show* and Dragon's Gate Challenge!!!........... Please


sorry they are a little late but i hope they still help:
*Three Way Dance* Kid Mikaze + Jason Blade vs Tony Mamaluke + Sal Rinauro vs The Briscoes- **1/2-**3/4 (great starter)
*Four Corner Survival* Adam Pearce vs Jay Fury vs Azriel vs Claudio Castagnoli- **1/4
Jay Lethal vs Samoa Joe- **3/4
BJ Whitmer vs Christopher Daniels- 3/4-*
*Ghetto Fight* Homicide vs Colt Cabana- ****
*ROH World Title Match* Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Rave- ****1/2
Ricky Reyes vs Jack Evans- **3/4
*ROH Tag Team Titles* AJ Styles + Matt Sydal vs Generation Next- ****1/2

possibly my favorite ROH show ive seen. defintly a must own. one of the top 3 best roh shows imo.

BTW during the show there was a clip of a cage match for the roh title with austin aries diving to the outside to retain the title. does anybody know who his opponent was and what show thats from?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

wwefanatic411 said:


> sorry they are a little late but i hope they still help:
> *Three Way Dance* Kid Mikaze + Jason Blade vs Tony Mamaluke + Sal Rinauro vs The Briscoes- **1/2-**3/4 (great starter)
> *Four Corner Survival* Adam Pearce vs Jay Fury vs Azriel vs Claudio Castagnoli- **1/4
> Jay Lethal vs Samoa Joe- **3/4
> BJ Whitmer vs Christopher Daniels- 3/4-*
> *Ghetto Fight* Homicide vs Colt Cabana- ****
> *ROH World Title Match* Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Rave- ****1/2
> Ricky Reyes vs Jack Evans- **3/4
> *ROH Tag Team Titles* AJ Styles + Matt Sydal vs Generation Next- ****1/2
> 
> possibly my favorite ROH show ive seen. defintly a must own. one of the top 3 best roh shows imo.
> 
> *BTW during the show there was a clip of a cage match for the roh title with austin aries diving to the outside to retain the title. does anybody know who his opponent was and what show thats from*?


His opponent was Colt Cabana and I think the show was Third Anniversery show night 1.


----------



## ROH

wwefanatic411 said:


> *ROH Tag Team Titles* AJ Styles + Matt Sydal vs Generation Next- ****1/2
> 
> 
> 
> BTW during the show there was a clip of a cage match for the roh title with austin aries diving to the outside to retain the title. does anybody know who his opponent was and what show thats from?


Cabana, 3YA:N1. Great match, but the show is very lackluster, not worth buying.

Isn't that rating a little bit high?


----------



## Obfuscation

R_O_H said:


> Cabana, 3YA:N1. Great match, but the show is very lackluster, not worth buying.
> 
> Isn't that rating a little bit high?


To be honest I hope that rating isn't too high, that was the match that made me ask about the show I heard it was a non-stop action match up too...


----------



## ROH

^ No. The match was technically perfect, but it wasn't crazy non stop action. It was a excellently wrestled mat match for the most part, it was only non stop action in the finishing sequence.

Still a great match, I wouldn't buy the show for it though.


----------



## Future Star

Glory By Honor IV

Fight Without Honor Low Ki vs Jay Lethal-***3/4
Austin Aries vs Azrieal-***
Pure Title Match Nigel McGuiness vs Roderick Strong-***1/4
Colt Cabana vs Homicide-***
Jay Lethal vs Low ki-***1/4
Davey Andrews vs Matt Lock-1/2*
Samoa Joe vs BJ Whitmer vs Ricky Reyes vs Adam Pearce-***1/2
ROH Title Match Bryan Danielson vs James Gibson-****1/4
First to Hit Rave/Styles Clash Wins Jimmy Rave vs AJ Styles-***1/2


----------



## wwefanatic411

R_O_H said:


> ^ No. The match was technically perfect, but it wasn't crazy non stop action. It was a excellently wrestled mat match for the most part, it was only non stop action in the finishing sequence.
> 
> Still a great match, I wouldn't buy the show for it though.


^^yes, the end was probably why i rated it so high. i got caught up in it. maybe the rating is a little high, but i still say that the lowest i would rate it is a strong ****1/4. even despite the end, the whole match was great. i especially liked that matt sydal stepped up big time since that was his biggest match at that point imo and he delivered.

also, i thought this was definitly one of the best shows ive seen!? ya, ive only seen about 10 or 11 roh shows, but this one had 3 **** matches and several near *** matches. do you mind explaining why you wouldnt buy the show?

btw thanks for the help w/ the cage match. ill try to find it on the comp since you said it isnt worth the order.


----------



## Obfuscation

R_O_H said:


> ^ No. The match was technically perfect, but it wasn't crazy non stop action. It was a excellently wrestled mat match for the most part, it was only non stop action in the finishing sequence.
> 
> Still a great match, I wouldn't buy the show for it though.


I see. Good to hear you tell me that. Well the show was 10 bucks last time I checked and the show sounded good for 10 bucks at the moment but I might just hold off on it.


----------



## Future Star

I think ****1/4 is a little high, i gate it ***3/4


----------



## wwefanatic411

McQueen said:


> *4th Anniversary Show*
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs Kid Mikaze & Jason Blade - ** 3/4
> Adam Pearce vs Claudio Castignoli vs Jay Fury vs Azrieal - **
> Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal - ** 3/4
> Christopher Daniels vs BJ Whitmer - * (it's only like 4 minutes of a match due to a CZW segment)
> Homicide vs Colt Cabana - ****
> Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Rave - **** 1/2
> Ricky Reyes vs Jack Evans - ** 1/2
> *Aries/Strong vs Sydal/Styles - **** 1/4*


i looked back a little bit and found this. i cant be that crazy to rate it ****1/2


----------



## Obfuscation

Could I have some ratings on Chikara's Trio Tourny(the latest one), all 3 nights would be great


----------



## El Conquistador

wwefanatic411 said:


> sorry they are a little late but i hope they still help:
> *Three Way Dance* Kid Mikaze + Jason Blade vs Tony Mamaluke + Sal Rinauro vs The Briscoes- **1/2-**3/4 (great starter)
> *Four Corner Survival* Adam Pearce vs Jay Fury vs Azriel vs Claudio Castagnoli- **1/4
> Jay Lethal vs Samoa Joe- **3/4
> BJ Whitmer vs Christopher Daniels- 3/4-*
> *Ghetto Fight* Homicide vs Colt Cabana- ****
> *ROH World Title Match* Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Rave- ****1/2
> Ricky Reyes vs Jack Evans- **3/4
> *ROH Tag Team Titles* AJ Styles + Matt Sydal vs Generation Next- ****1/2
> 
> *possibly my favorite ROH show ive seen. defintly a must own. one of the top 3 best roh shows imo.*
> 
> BTW during the show there was a clip of a cage match for the roh title with austin aries diving to the outside to retain the title. does anybody know who his opponent was and what show thats from?


I know it's you're opinion, but the Fourth Year Anniversary Show shouldn't be compared to shows such as GBH V N2, Unified, Anarchy in the UK, FB2006, International Showdown, Joe/Kobashi, Manhattan Mayhem, and Punk: The Final Chapter. Homicide/Cabana was spot on, but those ratings are too high. I enjoyed reading your opinion on it though. 

Awhile back, I was looking for some ratings on IWA-MS "March Massacre 2007", could anybody help me out here?


----------



## CMAngle33

Hey dudes. I just stopped by my local Ultimate Wrestling Universe and rented three DVDs.



> _JAPW After Shock_
> 
> Dixie vs Neenon Capone
> 
> EC ***** vs Trent Acid
> 
> Super Dragon vs Quicksilver
> 
> *JAPW Light Heavyweight Championship*
> 
> Azrieal vs Excess 69
> 
> Low Ki vs El Generico
> 
> *JAPW Tag Team Championship*
> 
> Hart & Evans vs Steen & Wellington
> 
> Jay Lethal vs B-Boy


I also got RoH Manhattan Mayhem and Destiny, but everyone knows those cards.

I bought the following:



> _WSU Battle For The Belt_
> 
> Monsta Mack vs Romeo
> 
> Xavier vs Prince Nana
> 
> Boogalou vs Homicide
> 
> John Walters vs EC *****
> 
> Xavier vs Monsta Mack
> 
> John Walters vs Boogalou
> 
> Azrieal vs Reefer vs SAT vs Heretic vs Low Ryda
> 
> *WSU Heavyweight Championship*
> 
> Xavier vs John Walters
> 
> Rhyno vs Steve Corino vs Raven


Rhyno vs Corino vs Raven I watched and was pretty good. It was *** 1/4 for me. Full reviews should be up later.


----------



## Future Star

^^what is ultimate wrestling univserse? a all wrestling store?


----------



## CMAngle33

Future Star said:


> ^^what is ultimate wrestling univserse? a all wrestling store?


Yes. It is the greatest store in the world. They have WWE, TNA, RoH, JAPW, NYWC, Best Of, and a lot more. Today, he told me they are going to get CHIKARA soon. The best part is they rent most of the stuff for $4 or 3 for $10. I rented the three DVDs bought the WSU DVD and walked out for $20. It's owned by Jac Sabboth, who used to run shows called Ultimate something back in the early 2000s. They had guys like Low Ki, Homicide, and Xavier before RoH was born. They are getting back into promoting though. They operate WSU, Wrestling Superstars Unleashed. They are mainly located in Queens, NY. If you live in NY, I'd recommend going. The tickets are only $20 on a first come first served basis. Here's a flier for their next show.

http://www.declarationofindependents.net/doi/pages/wsuguysrevised1small.jpg


----------



## Honor™

i just downloaded and watched Homicide VS Morishima for the ROH title.

I was reading alot of hate for the booking with Morishima "Squashing" cide, all i can say to that is............ If Morishima squashed Homicide, then every big man who wins a 'little man VS big man' match squashed their opponent.

Oh ***1/4 by the way


----------



## Derek

I'd have to agree with you on that match Honor. Cide got some good offense in, it wasn't as one sided as some people claimed. In fact, there were parts of the match where Homocide was in control. I think at least some of hatred towards that match was due to people feeling that Homocide's reign seemed short, especially considering Danielson had held the belt for so long.


----------



## ROH

Hailsabin said:


> Could I have some ratings on Chikara's Trio Tourny(the latest one), all 3 nights would be great


Mystery should be watching and rating nights 2 and 3 soon.


----------



## Obfuscation

R_O_H said:


> Mystery should be watching and rating nights 2 and 3 soon.


Ok great, thanks. Hopefully he can get them up tommorrow.


----------



## Corey

Here's Mystery's ratings for night 1 Hailsabin:


-Mystery- said:


> *Chikara King of Trios Night 1*
> 1. Hydralock Challenge - N/R
> 2. New Jersey All-Stars vs. Cheech & Cloudy - **1/4
> 3. 2.0 vs. Jigsaw & Shane Storm - **
> 4. Los Ice Creams vs. The Order Of The Neo Solar Temple - **3/4
> 5. Iron Saints vs. Larry Sweeney, Mitch Ryder & Robbie Ellis - **1/4
> 6. Dino, Masamune & American Balloon vs. Miyawaki, Kudo & Yoshiaki Yago - **1/4
> 7. Kings Of Wrestling vs. Team USA - *3/4
> 8. Shiima Xion vs. Nobutaka Moribe - **1/4
> 9. Ricochet vs. Max Boyer - **3/4
> 10. Kings Of Wrestling vs. Los Ice Creams - **1/2
> 11. Iron Saints vs. Kudo, Miyawaki & Yoshiaki Yago - ***1/2
> 
> Overall show rating - **1/2 - **3/4


----------



## -Mystery-

I'll be watching Nights 2 & 3 of the King of Trios today.


----------



## ROH

^ Speaking of all this, I'll have a night 3 FULL review up and ratings for night 2 up later in the week. Say about 5 days time. In the mean time tommorow or the day after I'll have a full review of CHIKARA Young Lions Cup 4 Night 3 up. Looking foward to all this CHIKARA.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

FYF: Philadelphia just came in the mail, i'm about to go watch it now i'll give my rating for the show after I watch it.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Here's Mystery's ratings for night 1 Hailsabin:





-Mystery- said:


> Chikara King of Trios Night 1
> 1. Hydralock Challenge - N/R
> 2. New Jersey All-Stars vs. Cheech & Cloudy - **1/4
> 3. 2.0 vs. Jigsaw & Shane Storm - **
> 4. Los Ice Creams vs. The Order Of The Neo Solar Temple - **3/4
> 5. Iron Saints vs. Larry Sweeney, Mitch Ryder & Robbie Ellis - **1/4
> 6. Dino, Masamune & American Balloon vs. Miyawaki, Kudo & Yoshiaki Yago - **1/4
> 7. Kings Of Wrestling vs. Team USA - *3/4
> 8. Shiima Xion vs. Nobutaka Moribe - **1/4
> 9. Ricochet vs. Max Boyer - **3/4
> 10. Kings Of Wrestling vs. Los Ice Creams - **1/2
> 11. Iron Saints vs. Kudo, Miyawaki & Yoshiaki Yago - ***1/2
> 
> Overall show rating - **1/2 - **3/4


Thanks for this dude, really helps. Good to see ShaneSaw on there and I can't beleive Los Ice Creams locked up with KOW, I have to see that:agree:

I wait for the your thoughts -Mystery-, and for your review ROH, I am assuming that is the one Shane Storm won??


----------



## CMAngle33

> *JAPW After Shock*
> 
> Dixie vs Neeno Capone - (Couldn't see. DVD Error)
> 
> EC ***** vs Trent Acid - (Couldn't see. DVD Error)
> 
> Super Dragon vs Quicksilver - **** ¼
> 
> Azrieal vs Excess 69 - (Couldn't see. DVD Error)
> 
> Low Ki vs El Generico - ****
> 
> Teddy Hart & Jack Evans vs Kevin Steen & Beef Wellington - *** ¼
> 
> Jay Lethal vs B-Boy - *** ¾
> 
> Overall Rating (Based on what I could see) - 76%


The show was pretty damn good from what I've seen. This is the first JAPW show I've seen and was impressed. All the matches I saw had phenomenal psychology and great action. The tag match would have been a hell of a lot better if Hart didn't botch so many moves. From the way Steen reacted, he seemed to have no idea what Hart was going to do to him next. Plus Hart no sold having his legs completely destroyed after the match. This was my first time see El Generico and I was impressed. Super Dragon vs Quicksilver was surprisingly match of the night. It combined WWE-like psychology (the kind that makes you jump out of your seat when you see someone simply kick out) and the hard hitting action Super Dragon provides. He's also a damn good heel. For example, when he nailed Quicksilver with a Curbstomp the crowd called for one more but he refused to give it to them. I'd definitely pick up the show if I hadn't seen it yet.


----------



## Obfuscation

TheAngle33 said:


> The show was pretty damn good from what I've seen. This is the first JAPW show I've seen and was impressed. All the matches I saw had phenomenal psychology and great action. The tag match would have been a hell of a lot better if Hart didn't botch so many moves. From the way Steen reacted, he seemed to have no idea what Hart was going to do to him next. Plus Hart no sold having his legs completely destroyed after the match. This was my first time see El Generico and I was impressed. Super Dragon vs Quicksilver was surprisingly match of the night. It combined WWE-like psychology (the kind that makes you jump out of your seat when you see someone simply kick out) and the hard hitting action Super Dragon provides. He's also a damn good heel. For example, when he nailed Quicksilver with a Curbstomp the crowd called for one more but he refused to give it to them. I'd definitely pick up the show if I hadn't seen it yet.


Damn for only 4 matches that show sounds awesome. Great to hear you liked Generico & Quicksilver's matches, just never get hear enough about those guys that often, especially Quick.


----------



## Blasko

It brings A smile in my heart that CHIKARA is spreading. 

Can't wait for the YLC 4 3 reviews.


----------



## ROH

Hailsabin said:


> Thanks for this dude, really helps. Good to see ShaneSaw on there and I can't beleive Los Ice Creams locked up with KOW, I have to see that:agree:
> 
> I wait for the your thoughts -Mystery-, and for your review ROH, I am assuming that is the one Shane Storm won??


Nah mate, you're gewtting confused. That was Young Lions cup *3* where Shane won it, in one of the best matches in CHIKARA history.

This one has Arik Cannon vs Cheech in the final, which I've heard lots about. But the reason I brought this was to see Claudio and FIST vs QuackShaneSaw. I've read alot/seen alot of clips, and it truly looks insane. Hopefully my expectations will be met.

I haven't seen Night 1 of KoT, but I advise not getting it. The main event looks and sounds F'N awesome, but that's the only reason to get it. It's got some fun spotty matches (and squashes, ShaneSaw/2.0), so the match quality isn't too high (as Mystery has shown). Nights 2 and 3 have got loadsa praise, that's why I picked them up on DVD.


----------



## Obfuscation

R_O_H said:


> Nah mate, you're gewtting confused. That was Young Lions cup *3* where Shane won it, in one of the best matches in CHIKARA history.
> 
> This one has Arik Cannon vs Cheech in the final, which I've heard lots about. But the reason I brought this was to see Claudio and FIST vs QuackShaneSaw. I've read alot/seen alot of clips, and it truly looks insane. Hopefully my expectations will be met.
> 
> I haven't seen Night 1 of KoT, but I advise not getting it. The main event looks and sounds F'N awesome, but that's the only reason to get it. It's got some fun spotty matches (and squashes, ShaneSaw/2.0), so the match quality isn't too high (as Mystery has shown). Nights 2 and 3 have got loadsa praise, that's why I picked them up on DVD.


OH....well still I was close Arik Cannon vs Cheech, I don't care much for cheech(maybe cause I haven't seen him actually fight) but Cannon is pretty cool, so it might be a good match. Claudio, Akuma & Icarus, the team where no one likes anyone on on there! No way and they fight QuackShaneStorm, awesome. That Japanese Move! but where's men @ work when you need them?

Well Night 1 might be later on the list seeing how it doesn't look that good but still I would imagine it would be fun so Nights 2 and 3 are better, good to hear.


----------



## ROH

^ lol, you're really getting into CHIKARA. You can check out the *podcast a Go go's (youtube) episodes 32 and 34. PM me if you want links.*


----------



## Obfuscation

R_O_H said:


> ^ lol, you're really getting into CHIKARA. You can check out the *podcast a Go go's (youtube) episodes 32 and 34. PM me if you want links.*


Yeah i know:$ But I really like it cause it is wrestling but also just fun and goofy, a fun alternative to watch from just watching ROH & PWG only:agree: 

I have been checking out those podcasts, that is how i am getting my look at the roster there.


----------



## ROH

^ F it I'll send you them anyway...


----------



## Corey

How was IWA-MS Simply the Best VII?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Chikara King of Trios Night 2*
1. Gran Akuma vs. Masamune - ***
2. Chuck Taylor vs. Create-A-Wrestler - **
3. Team PWG (Scott Lost, Chris Bosh & Joey Ryan) vs. Lince Dorado, Sicodelico, Jr. & Pantera - **3/4
4. The Colony vs. Hallowicked, Cheech & Cloudy - ***
5. Max Boyer & 2.0 vs. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Shane Storm - ***1/4
6. Team TNA (Alex Shelley, Chris Sabin & Sonjay Dutt) vs. BLK OUT (Ruckus, Joker & Sabian) - ***3/4
7. Icarus vs. Player Uno - **1/4
8. Olsen Twins vs. Miyawaki & Yoshiaki Yago - **1/2
9. Hallowicked, Cheech & Cloudy vs. Pantera, Sicodelico, Jr. & Pantera - **3/4
10. Team TNA vs. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Shane Storm - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## watts63

Recently Ordered (Hope It Goes Through)

ROH Better Than Our Best
ROH Main Event Spectacles
ROH Fifth Year Festival: Philly
ROH Fifth Year Festival: NYC


----------



## Corey

*IWA-MS We're No Joke*
Brain Damage/Deranged vs. Team Underground - **
Vanessa Kraven/Daizee Haze vs. Mickie Knuckles/MsChif - *3/4 
9 Man TLC Match - ***3/4
The Thomaselli's vs. Eddie Kingston/Larry Sweeney/Spike Dudley - ***1/4
Ruckus vs. Josh Abercrombie - ***1/4 
Kevin Steen vs. Ian Rotten - ***
Delirious vs. El Generico - ***1/2
Tank vs. Toby Klein - ***
Low Ki vs. Necro Butcher - ****1/4
Milano Collection AT vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4


----------



## Obfuscation

-Mystery- said:


> *Chikara King of Trios Night 2*
> 1. Gran Akuma vs. Masamune - ***
> 2. Chuck Taylor vs. Create-A-Wrestler - **
> 3. Team PWG (Scott Lost, Chris Bosh & Joey Ryan) vs. Lince Dorado, Sicodelico, Jr. & Pantera - **3/4
> 4. The Colony vs. Hallowicked, Cheech & Cloudy - ***
> 5. Max Boyer & 2.0 vs. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Shane Storm - ***1/4
> 6. Team TNA (Alex Shelley, Chris Sabin & Sonjay Dutt) vs. BLK OUT (Ruckus, Joker & Sabian) - ***3/4
> 7. Icarus vs. Player Uno - **1/4
> 8. Olsen Twins vs. Miyawaki & Yoshiaki Yago - **1/2
> 9. Hallowicked, Cheech & Cloudy vs. Pantera, Sicodelico, Jr. & Pantera - **3/4
> 10. Team TNA vs. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Shane Storm - ***1/2
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/4


Ahh man I had to purchase this for the main event. QuackShaneSaw vs Sabin/Shelley/Sonjay, wow. Them vs BLK OUT sounded awesome too. Thanks.


----------



## CMAngle33

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *IWA-MS We're No Joke*
> Brain Damage/Deranged vs. Team Underground - **
> Vanessa Kraven/Daizee Haze vs. Mickie Knuckles/MsChif - *3/4
> 9 Man TLC Match - ****
> The Thomaselli's vs. Eddie Kingston/Larry Sweeney/Spike Dudley - ***1/4
> Ruckus vs. Josh Abercrombie - ***1/2
> Kevin Steen vs. Ian Rotten - ***
> Delirious vs. El Generico - ***1/2
> Tank vs. Toby Klein - ***1/4
> Low Ki vs. Necro Butcher - ****1/2
> Milano Collection AT vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4


That show looks pretty good. Where can I get IWA-MS DVDs?


----------



## Spartanlax

TheAngle33 said:


> That show looks pretty good. Where can I get IWA-MS DVDs?


Smartmarkvideo.com. Those ratings are actually pretty insanely high, at least I believe so. The show is still most definitely a must own, but like, it's not THAT good.


----------



## X/L/AJ

Yeah, I think those ratings are a little high too. I mean 4 stars for the 9 man TLC? That had the infamous Shooting Star botch with Marek, that kind of killed it for me but gave me a good laugh. The show is still very good but like Spartan said some of the ratings are kinda high.


----------



## Spartanlax

X/L/AJ said:


> Yeah, I think those ratings are a little high too. I mean 4 stars for the 9 man TLC? That had the infamous Shooting Star botch with Marek, that kind of killed it for me *but gave me a good laugh*. The show is still very good but like Spartan said some of the ratings are kinda high.


:lmao

That's terrible but funny at the same time.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Chikara King of Trios Night 3*
1. Kings Of Wrestling vs. Kudo, Yoshiaki Yago & Miyawaki - ***1/4
2. Pantera, Lince Dorado & Sicodelico, Jr. vs. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Shane Storm - ***1/2
3. La Malcriada vs. Allison Danger - **
4. Sal Thomaselli vs. Max Boyer - **1/2
5. Matt Sydal vs. Hallowicked - ***
6. Tag Team Gauntlet - ***1/4
7. Mokujin Ken vs. Mecha Mummy - N/R
8. Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Ray - **1/4
9. Nobutaka Moribe vs. Masamune - **3/4
10. Ricochet vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4
11. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Shane Storm vs. Kudo, Yoshiaki Yago & Miyawaki - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## CMAngle33

Spartanlax said:


> Smartmarkvideo.com. Those ratings are actually pretty insanely high, at least I believe so. The show is still most definitely a must own, but like, it's not THAT good.


It's okay. I'm pretty giving with my ratings too. Or maybe I just only watch good stuff. I don't know.

Okay, SMV. They sell CHIKARA too, right?


----------



## Spartanlax

TheAngle33 said:


> It's okay. I'm pretty giving with my ratings too. Or maybe I just only watch good stuff. I don't know.
> 
> Okay, SMV. They sell CHIKARA too, right?


IWA:MS, CZW, Chikara, IWS, old PWG, etc.


----------



## Corey

Spartanlax and X/L/AJ, what were your ratings for We're No Joke?

*ROH Sale*


> TAKE 15%-20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> You can now save 15%-20% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place over $20. All orders between under $50 save 15% off the order. Orders that are $50 and up can save 20% off the order.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.
> 
> To redeem your 15% Off Coupon for orders under $50 just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: april15 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> To redeem your 20% Off Coupon for order $50 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: april20 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 4/11 at 10pm EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section:
> 
> WWE Ric Flair & The Four Horsemen Double Disc Set
> 
> One of the first, and coolest, factions in Sports Entertainment was The Four Horsemen. This stable was a powerful group that ran roughshod over WCW and lasted for the better part of a decade with its various members, including 16-time World Champion "The Nature Boy" Ric Flair (the constant among the Four Horsemen) as well as other members: Arn Anderson, Ole Anderson, Tully Blanchard, Barry Windham, Sting, Lex Luger, Brian Pillman, Chris Benoit, Dean Malenko, and more.
> 
> This release covers the creation of the Horsemen group, with interviews from many of the superstars that were part of it, as well as rivalry highlights and complete matches. The Four Horsemen has long been one of professional wrestling's most well-known and popular factions, serving as inspiration for the creation of numerous new age professional wrestling groups (the nWo, D-Generation X , Evolution, and more).
> 
> Bonus Matches Include:
> -Ric Flair, Arn Anderson, & Ole Anderson vs. Pez Whatley, The Italian Stallion, & Rocky King (NWA 6/22/85)
> -Steel Cage Match for the NWA Title: Ric Flair vs. Ricky Morton (Great American Bash 7/5/86)
> -First Blood Match: Dusty Rhodes vs. Tully Blanchard (Starrcade 11/27/86)
> -War Games: The Four Horsemen vs. Dusty Rhodes, Nikita Koloff, Steve Williams, Lex Luger, & Paul Ellering (The Great American Bash 7/16/88)
> -Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard vs. Sting & Nikita Koloff (Great American Bash 7/10/88)
> -NWA Tag Team Title Match: Arn Anderson & Barry Windham vs. Barry Windham & Lex Luger (Clash of the Champions 3/27/88)
> -Ric Flair vs. Arn Anderson (Fall Brawl 9/17/95)
> -Plus bonus promos
> 
> TNA No Surrender 2006 DVD
> 
> On Sunday, September 24, 2006, Total Nonstop Action Wrestling presented "No Surrender" live and exclusively on Pay-Per-View from Orlando, Florida! The epic event featured the bout voted as "2006 Match Of The Year" by TNA fans as The Latin American Exchange defended the World Tag Team Title against AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels in the Ultimate X Match! The broadcast also featured Samoa Joe vs. Jeff Jarrett in a "Fans Revenge Match" plus the historic announcement that Kurt Angle had joined TNA Wrestling! On this TNA home video DVD release youll witness the three-hour extravaganza in its entirety, with the following match lineup: -
> 1. Fan's Revenge match: Samoa Joe vs. Jeff Jarrett
> 2. Ultimate X Match For The World Tag Team Title: The Latin American Exchange vs. AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
> 3. X Division Title Match: Senshi vs. Chris Sabin
> 4. Christian Cage vs. Rhino
> 5. Triple Chance Tag Team Battle Royal: America's Most Wanted, The Naturals, The James Gang and many more!
> 6. No Disqualification Match: Abyss vs. Raven vs. Brother Runt
> 7. Petey Williams vs. Jay Lethal
> 8. Eric Young vs. A1
> 
> Fifth Year Festival: Philly- Philadelphia, PA 2/17/07 (DVD)
> 
> Homicide defends the ROH World Title against Takeshi Morishima, Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave, Daniels & Sydal vs. Jack Evans & Shingo for the Tag Titles, Briscoes vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen, a Six Person Street Fight, & more.
> 1. Nigel McGuinness vs. TJ Perkins
> 2. Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 3. Colt Cabana, BJ Whitmer, & Daizee Haze vs. Adam Pearce, Jimmy Jacobs, & Lacey (Street Fight)
> 4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen
> 5. Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave
> 6. Roderick Strong vs. Delirious (FIP Heavyweight Title Match)
> 7. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Jack Evans & Shingo (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
> 8. Homicide vs. Takeshi Morishima (ROH World Title Match)
> 
> Fifth Year Festival: NYC- New York, NY 2/16/07 (DVD)
> 
> Samoa Joe battles Pro Wrestling NOAH's Takeshi Morishima in a must see dream match. Also, Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave for the ROH World Title, Daniels & Sydal vs. Aries & Strong for the World Tag Titles, BJ Whitmer vs. Brent Albright in a Tables Are Legal Match, & more.
> 1. Delirious vs. Adam Pearce
> 2. Allison Danger & Sara Del Ray vs. Daizee Haze & Alexa Thatcher
> 3. Jack Evans vs. Shingo vs. Xavier vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Four Corner Survival)
> 4. BJ Whitmer vs. Brent Albright (Tables Are Legal Match)
> 5. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (World Tag Team Title Match)
> 6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana
> 7. Samoa Joe vs. Takeshi Morishima
> 8. Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave (ROH World Title Match)
> 
> SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 7 (DVD)
> 
> Features Cheerleader Melissa vs. Daizee Haze, Nattie Neidhart vs. Sara Del Rey, Mercedez Martinez vs. LuFisto, Lacey vs. Nikki Roxx, & much more.
> 1. Tiana Ringer vs. Lorelei Lee
> 2. Cindy Rogers vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel
> 3. Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka vs. Serena Deeb & Portia Perez
> 4. Rain vs. MsChif
> 5. Allison Danger vs. Amber O'Neal
> 6. Lacey vs. Nikki Roxx
> 7. Mercedez Martinez vs. LuFisto
> 8. Nattie Neidhart vs. Sara Del Rey
> 9. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Daizee Haze
> 
> Pro Wrestling NOAH ’Navigate For Evolution 2007’ 3/4/07 (DVD)
> 
> Takeshi Morishima defends the ROH World Title against KENTA, Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Takashi Sugiura, Jun Akiyama vs. Muhammad Yone, Doug Williams vs. Yoshinari Ogawa, Rocky Romero vs. Mishi-King Terry, & more.
> 1. ROH World Title Match: Takeshi MORISHIMA vs. KENTA
> 2. Mitsuharu MISAWA vs. Takashi SUGIURA
> 3. Jun AKIYAMA vs. Muhammad YONE
> 4. Yoshinari OGAWA vs. Doug WILLIAMS
> 5. Mushi-King TERRY vs. Rocky ROMERO
> 6. Akira TAUE & Naomichi MARUFUJI vs. Yoshihiro TAKAYAMA & Takuma SANO
> 7. Takeshi RIKIOH, Akitoshi SAITO & Ricky MARVIN vs. Bison SMITH, Chris HERO & Bobby FISH
> 8. Tamon HONDA, Tsuyoshi KIKUCHI, Go SHIOZAKI vs. Masao INOUE, Kishin KAWABATA & Atsushi AOKI
> 9. Kentaro SHIGA & Yoshinobu KANEMARU vs. Junji IZUMIDA & Makoto HASHI
> 
> All Matches in Full length/uncut with English Commentary & Graphics!
> 
> Phenomenal: The Best Of AJ Styles, Volume 2 DVD
> 
> “Phenomenal: The Best Of AJ Styles, Volume 2” features matches, exclusive interviews, never-before-seen photos, rare footage and so much more!
> 
> The DVD will include a very inside look at the life of the Phenomenal One, including a sitdown interview with the TNA star covering:
> 
> - AJ as a kid growing up
> - Memories and stories about his family and friends
> - Excelling in sports in high school and college
> - How and why he got into wrestling
> - Stories about his time in NWA Wildside and WCW
> - Finding faith and religion in his life
> - Meeting his wife and beginning their family
> - The birth of his first son and what it meant to him
> - His career in TNA, including his favorite matches and stories
> - His love of video games and so much more!
> 
> Matches featured on the DVD release, covering his reigns as World Champion, X Champion and Tag Team Champion:
> 
> -April 2005 Lockdown PPV: Six Sides Of Steel- AJ Styles vs. Abyss
> -May 2005 Hard Justice PPV: NWA World Title Match- AJ Styles vs. Jeff Jarrett
> -The first-ever “iMPACT!” match on SpikeTV: AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong
> -November 2005 Genesis PPV: X Division Title Match- AJ Styles vs. Petey Williams
> -November 2005 “iMPACT!” Match- AJ Styles vs. Chris Sabin
> -June 2006 Slammiversary PPV: NWA World Tag Team Title Match- AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels vs. America’s Most Wanted
> -August 2006 Hard Justice PPV: NWA World Tag Team Title Match- AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels vs. The Latin American Exchange
> -September 2006 No Surrender PPV: Ultimate X Match For The Tag Team Title- AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels vs. The Latin American Exchange
> - November 2006 “iMPACT!” Match": For the X Championship- AJ Styles vs. Chris Sabin
> 
> In addition, a special bonus match from NWA Wildside in January 2000, with AJ Styles vs. Ron “The Truth” Killings for the Wildside Heavyweight Title – one of AJ’s first professional bouts!
> 
> Also featured on the DVD will be never-before-seen photos of AJ from his youth, at home with his family, early wrestling pics and so much more!
> 
> In addition, “The Phenomenal One” will give fans a very candid look at his life growing up in Georgia, including visits to his old neighborhood, high school as well as the Wildside arena in Cornelia, Georgia.
> 
> Best of Deathmatch Wrestling Vol. 4- Queen of the Deathmatch (DVD)
> 
> It wasn't an ordinary Saturday evening in Plainfield, Indiana when 7 women put their careers and lives on the line hoping to become the "Queen of the Deathmatch". Far from bumps and bruises only, these ladies push themselves beyond belief and what any women athletes have done to this day.
> 
> The Deathmatch has always been a spectacle to witness and one comprised of women holds nothing back! This is a no holds barred event including Staple guns, thumbtacks, broken glass, barbed wire and electrified light tubes! "Queens of the Deathmatch" is an expression of sheer brutality that can be brought to you by the toughest women from Japan and the U.S.A.
> 
> 1. Unlucky 13 Staple Gun Death Match - Ann Thraxx vs. Mickie Knuckles
> 2. Thumbtack Death Match - Vanessa Kraven vs. Rachael Putski
> 3. 4 Corners Of Pain - Amy Lee vs. SeXXXy Eddy
> 4. Barbed Wire Madness - Sumie Sakai vs. Mayumi Ozaki
> 5. Taipei Death Match - Mickie Knuckles vs. Rachael Putski
> 6. 2 out of 3 Log Cabin Lighttubes - SeXXXy Eddy vs. Mayumi Ozaki
> 7. No Rope Barbed Wire, Electrified Lighttubes, Fans Bring The Weapons Steel Cage Match - Mickie Knuckles vs. Mayumi Ozaki AND MORE!
> 
> Plus after match interviews that have to be seen to be believed!
> 
> Other New Items Include:
> 
> -No Remorse Corps T-Shirt
> -TNA Series 6 Figures (Alex Shelley, Jay Lethal, Christian Cage, & Sonjay Dutt)
> -Ring of Honor Bumper Sticker


----------



## Platt

^^ Time to make a order


----------



## Claymore

This may be a stupid question but I was wondering what were the options for paying by at smartmarkvideo.com...

I know there is a paypal option, but I do not have an accpunt set up. Do they have an option that allows you to put 'No Account' and pay through Paypal anyway, similar to what IVPVideos does?...

Thanks for any help


----------



## Corey

Claymore said:


> This may be a stupid question but I was wondering what were the options for paying by at smartmarkvideo.com...
> 
> I know there is a paypal option, but I do not have an accpunt set up. Do they have an option that allows you to put 'No Account' and pay through Paypal anyway, similar to what IVPVideos does?...
> 
> Thanks for any help


Yeah, you can pay without an account, but they charge you an extra $1.00 for not having one.


----------



## Spartanlax

EDIT- Nevermind, I guess they do have the option.



> Spartanlax and X/L/AJ, what were your ratings for We're No Joke?


Brain Damage/Deranged vs. Team Underground - **
Vanessa Kraven/Daizee Haze vs. Mickie Knuckles/MsChif - ** 
9 Man TLC Match - ***1/2
The Thomaselli's vs. Eddie Kingston/Larry Sweeney/Spike Dudley - ***1/4
Ruckus vs. Josh Abercrombie - ***1/4
Kevin Steen vs. Ian Rotten - ***
Delirious vs. El Generico - ***1/2
Tank vs. Toby Klein - ***
Low Ki vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/2
Milano Collection AT vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4


----------



## Claymore

Thanks for your help....

An extra dollar...I think I will be alright with that. If it was like an extra 10 then thats a different story...

How exactly do you pay that way then...?

Do you just go through the usual process, and then give you an option to pay without an account?

Spartanlax - What we you going to say man?...


----------



## Spartanlax

I thought there was no option to pay without an account, that's all. That was actually the reason I made the account in the first place.


----------



## Claymore

I thought so to. I was putting stuff in the cart and then went to go through the checkout process. Then I saw the Paypal stuff with no credit card option....


----------



## Corey

Claymore said:


> Thanks for your help....
> 
> An extra dollar...I think I will be alright with that. If it was like an extra 10 then thats a different story...
> 
> *How exactly do you pay that way then...?*
> 
> Do you just go through the usual process, and then give you an option to pay without an account?
> 
> Spartanlax - What we you going to say man?...


You give the credit card info while you're filling out the stuff in Pay Pal. After you get all the way through, you print out your receipt and they'll ask you if you wanna make an account. If you look on the credit card transactions, it'll say $1.00 for Pay Pal.


Spartanlax said:


> Brain Damage/Deranged vs. Team Underground - **
> Vanessa Kraven/Daizee Haze vs. Mickie Knuckles/MsChif - **
> 9 Man TLC Match - ***1/2
> The Thomaselli's vs. Eddie Kingston/Larry Sweeney/Spike Dudley - ***1/4
> Ruckus vs. Josh Abercrombie - ***1/4
> Kevin Steen vs. Ian Rotten - ***
> Delirious vs. El Generico - ***1/2
> Tank vs. Toby Klein - ***
> Low Ki vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/2
> Milano Collection AT vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4


Why only ***1/2 for the TLC and Ki/Necro??


----------



## Claymore

Yeah everything was fine...I made an order with an account.

Thanks for the help....Appreciate it.


----------



## dman88

I feel like making a smartmark order. Can anyone give me the must-have IWA MS or CZW shows. 

This is what I already have. So other recommendations would help.

All TPI's
Matter of Pride 2005
We're No Joke
Simply the Best 7
Cage of Death 6
Deja Vu 3
When 2 Worlds Collide

So anything that is not on the list and is must-have is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Spartanlax

*CZW-* Cage Of Death 8, Night Of Infamy 4

*IWA:MS-* Hurt 2007


----------



## dman88

Thank you sir. Anymore recommendations would be great.


----------



## -Mystery-

Winter Wars 2007 is a must buy. Also, I've nearly finished 2003 KOTDM and they've been very good shows.


----------



## Spartanlax

Ah, I forgot about Winter Wars....well, I couldnt remember the name, that is. Definitely must buy.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I finished watching FYFhilly last night so here are my ratings

TJ Perkins Vs Nigel McGuinness - *** (good,simple opening match)
Austin Aries Vs Claudio Castagnoli - ***
Jimmy Jacobs/Adam Pearce/Lacey VS BJ Whitmer/Colt Cabana/Daizee Haze - ***1/2
*Briscoe Brothers VS Kevin Steen/El Generico* - ****
Samoa Joe Vs Jimmy Rave - ***1/2
Roderick Strong Vs Delirious - ** (Would of been better if Delirious didn't get knocked out)
Daniels/Sydal Vs Evans/Shingo - ***
Homicide Vs Takeshi Morishima - ***1/2

The only problem with this show and it's a shame is the camera who ever was videotaping on the hardcam didn't zoom in enough and the one camera they used to videotape the whole show, the person was way too up close to the wrestlers. The show would of came out better if the person using the hard cam zoomed in and the one videotaping on the floor stepped back a little.

Briscoe Bros. Vs Steen/Generico was my MOTN


----------



## Corey

*IWA-MS A Matter of Pride 2005*
Claudio Castagnoli vs Jayson Reign - **
Marek Brave vs Nate Webb - **3/4
KUDO vs Brandon Thomaselli - ***1/4
Sal & Vito Thomaselli vs CJ Otis & Mickie Knuckles - **
Trik Davis & Ryan Boz vs Eric Priest & Chandler McClure - **1/2
James Gibson vs Matt Sydal - ***1/4
Tables, Ladders & Chairs: Josh Abercrombie vs Tyler Black - ***1/2 - ***3/4 
Jimmy Jacobs vs Delirious - ***1/4 
I Quit Match: Chris Hero vs Arik Cannon - ****


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS March Massacre 2007*
1. Jack Thriller vs. Zack McGuire vs. Chris Hybrid - **
2. CJ Otis, Hillbilly Jed, Indiana Kidd Jr. & Jeff Brooks vs. "Diehard" Dustin Lee, Vortekz, OMG & Jimmy Shalwin - **1/4
3. Josh Abercrombie vs. Brandon Thomaselli - ***
4. Chuck Taylor vs. Billy Roc vs. Ricochet - ***
5. The Iron Saints vs. The Basham Brothers - ***1/4
6. Barbed Wire Bat Match: Ian Rotten vs. The Freakshow - **1/2
7. Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4
8. Four Corners of Pain: Drake Younger vs. Insane Lane - **3/4

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS 2003 King of the Death Matches Night 1*
1. Jerry Lynn vs Jimmy Jacobs - **3/4
2. Mickie vs Hailey - *1/4
3. High Impact Tables Match - "Spyder" Nate Webb with Becky Bayless vs Mad Man Pondo - ***
4. Taipei Death Match - Mean Mitch Page vs Rollin Hard - **1/2
5. Barbed Wire Bat & Barbed Wire Boards - Balls Mahoney vs Horace the Psychopath - **1/4
6. Electrified Lighttubes and Barbed Wire Tables - 2 Tuff Tony vs JC Bailey - ***
7. Alex Shelley vs Sonjay Dutt - ***1/2
8. Fans Bring the Weapons - Corporal Robinson vs Axl Rotten - **
9. 4 Corners of Pain - Nick Gage vs Dysfunction - **3/4
10. Fans Bring the Weapons - Necro Butcher vs "Mr. Insanity" Toby Klein - ***1/4
11. 175,000 Thumbtack Death Match - Ian Rotten vs The Messiah - **1/2
12. Chris Hero vs Homicide - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***

*IWA-MS 2003 King of the Death Matches Night 2*
1. Brad Bradley vs Matt Striker - **
2. Sonjay Dutt & Adam Flash vs Jimmy Jacobs & Alex Shelley vs M-Dogg 20 & "Spyder" Nate Webb - ***
3. Bull Pain vs Jim Fannin - N/R
4. Lighttube Tables - Mad Man Pondo vs Axl Rotten - **1/2
5. Lighttube Coffin - Necro Butcher vs JC Bailey - ***
6. Barbed Wire Canvas & Lighttube Ropes - Nick Gage vs Mean Mitch Page - **3/4
7. Fans Bring the Weapons - Ian Rotten vs Balls Mahoney - ***1/4
8. Nigel McGuinness vs Colt Cabana - ***1/4
9. Homicide vs BJ Whitmer - ***1/2
10. The Messiah vs Corporal Robinson - **3/4
11. Texas Death Match - Chris Hero vs Danny Daniels - ***3/4
12. Fans Bring the Weapons - Ian Rotten vs JC Bailey - ***1/4
13. Bed of Nails & Caribbean Spider Web - Nick Gage vs Mad Man Pondo - **3/4
14. Barbed Wire Ropes, House of Horrors Steel Cage Match - JC Bailey vs Mad Man Pondo - ***

Overall show rating - ***1/2

Overall rating (both shows) - ***1/2


----------



## CMAngle33

> *RoH Manhattan Mayhem*
> 
> Izzy & Deranged vs Dixie & Azrieal – ** ¾
> 
> Colt Cabana vs Nigel McGuinness – *** ½
> 
> James Gibson vs Black Tiger – ****
> 
> BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs Roderick Strong & Jack Evans – ** ½
> 
> Jay Lethal vs Samoa Joe – ** ½
> 
> CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave [Dog Collar Match] – ***
> 
> Alex Shelley vs Austin Aries – *** ½


Everyone probably already saw this show but here it is anyway. The show was really great, with Gibson vs Tiger surprisingly being MOTN. Jay Lethal vs Joe was pretty disappointing, as well as the tag match.


----------



## Spartanlax

> BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs Roderick Strong & Jack Evans – ** ½
> 
> Jay Lethal vs Samoa Joe – ** ½
> 
> CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave [Dog Collar Match] – ***


WHA-WHA-WHAT?! Dude, those ratings, aside from maaaybe Punk/Rave, are laughable.


----------



## Future Star

^^seriously
Joe vs Lethal-****
Whitmer/Jacobs vs Strong & Evans-****1/4- ****1/2
also aries/shelley-****1/4

and not to mention the mcguiness vs cabana was like *** at tops


----------



## Blasko

Future Star said:


> ^^seriously
> Joe vs Lethal-****
> Whitmer/Jacobs vs Strong & Evans-****1/4- ****1/2
> also aries/shelley-****1/4
> 
> and not to mention the mcguiness vs cabana was like *** at tops


 Kinda high ratings, eh?


----------



## Telf

Ring of Honor — Black Friday Fallout

_Four-Corner Survival: Daizee Haze vs. Lacey vs. Allison Danger vs. Nikki Roxx. **1/2
Gauntlet Series: Brent Albright vs. Pelle Primeau. 1/2*
Gauntlet Series: Brent Albright vs. Jason Blade. *1/4
Gauntlet Series: Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer. **
Gauntlet Series: BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs (w/Lacey). 1/4*
Gauntlet Series: Jimmy Jacobs (w/Lacey) vs. Nigel McGuinness. **3/4
ROH World Tag Team Titles, No DQ: Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong. ***
Shingo vs. Mark Briscoe. **
Homicide (w/Julius Smokes) vs. Jimmy Rave. **
Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe. **
#1 Contender's Match: Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal (w/Allison Danger) vs. Davey Richards & Delirious. ***1/2

Probably the worst ROH show that I've seen from 2006 (although, that's admittedly few, and the ones I saw were awesome). There's nothing actively bad here, it was just very bland. The crowd was uncharacteristically silent throughout, draining the energy out of the show, and not really giving the wrestlers much encouragement. The two tag matches were good, but not enough to justify a recommendation. Disappointing.

Thumbs down for "Black Friday Fallout." _


----------



## Future Star

-Blasko- said:


> Kinda high ratings, eh?


maybe the tag match, but i think the others are spot on


----------



## Corey

TheAngle33 said:


> Colt Cabana vs Nigel McGuinness – *** ½
> 
> BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs Roderick Strong & Jack Evans – ** ½
> 
> Jay Lethal vs Samoa Joe – ** ½
> 
> Alex Shelley vs Austin Aries – *** ½


These are just a joke right??

Cabana vs. McGuinness - *** at best
Whitmer/Jacobs vs. Gen Next - ****1/4
Joe vs. Lethal - ****
Shelley vs. Aries - ****

But, I guess everyone is entitled to their own opinion??.......


----------



## CMAngle33

The Joe and Lethal match kinda bored me until the very end.

The tag match didn't cut it for me either. Evans kept hitting move after move after move. It devalued the whole high flying thing to me. The other matches are a half a star each off for what you guys got.

I'm sorry. I didn't know there was a certain bar that had to be met on opinions.


----------



## Corey

TheAngle33 said:


> The Joe and Lethal match kinda bored me until the very end.
> 
> The tag match didn't cut it for me either. Evans kept hitting move after move after move. It devalued the whole high flying thing to me. The other matches are a half a star each off for what you guys got.
> 
> I'm sorry. *I didn't know there was a certain bar that had to be met on opinions.*


It's just that i've never seen anyone rate the tag title and the pure title matches so low. I don't think I've ever seen any of them below ***3/4.


----------



## CMAngle33

Jack Evans 187 said:


> It's just that i've never seen anyone rate the tag title and the pure title matches so low. I don't think I've ever seen any of them below ***3/4.


The Pure Title match started off with mat work. It was confusing as to who the face or heel was, which does play a role in the quality of the match, and it only picked up in the end.

The tag title match started off well but it just got old after a while. Evans just kept hitting Jacobs with spotty, flip moves over and over again to the point where it devalued the idea of those kinds of moves.

Title matches can't be sub par? Since when?


----------



## Homicide_187

How is the IWA-MS Queen of the Deathmatch? I want to buy it for the Mickie Knuckle matches.


----------



## -Mystery-

Homicide_187 said:


> How is the IWA-MS Queen of the Deathmatch? I want to buy it for the Mickie Knuckle matches.


1. Unlucky 13 Staple Gun Death Match - Ann Thraxx vs. Mickie Knuckles - **3/4
2. Thumbtack Death Match - Vanessa Kraven vs. Rachael Putski - **
3. 4 Corners Of Pain - Amy Lee vs. SeXXXy Eddy - **3/4
4. Barbed Wire Madness - Sumie Sakai vs. Mayumi Ozaki - ***
5. Taipei Death Match - Mickie Knuckles vs. Rachael Putski - **3/4
6. 2 out of 3 Log Cabin Lighttubes - SeXXXy Eddy vs. Mayumi Ozaki - **1/2
7. No Rope Barbed Wire, Electrified Lighttubes, Fans Bring The Weapons Steel Cage Match - Mickie Knuckles vs. Mayumi Ozaki - **3/4

Despite the low ratings the show was very enjoyable.


----------



## ROH

TheAngle33 said:


> I'm sorry. I didn't know there was a certain bar that had to be met on opinions.


There is. A match rating isn't all opinion. Sometimes a match HAS to be ****+, beca\use it had all the good qualities a wrestling match should have (psycology, heat, nearfalls, selling, etc). Just becuase you don't like the wrestlers or you couldnt get into it doesnt drop the star rating. 

It's only opinion to a certain extent.


----------



## Honor™

Ive read the debate that has gone on about ratings over the last page or so, and i ask the question..... Does the fact that the person watching, enjoyed the match weigh into ratings? Or better yet, SHOULD it weigh into ratings. A match could be the most sound match of the year but it could bore someone. So is it a good match or not?

I dont have the answer. Personally, i think how much you personally enjoyed the match should factor in to how you rate it, but on a very small scale. (EG: If your scaling it out of 100%, the enjoyment factor should count for between 5 and 15%)


----------



## Claymore

That is a very good point Honor. 

But if you are reviewing a match surely your enjoyment has to come in as a major influence on your decision. 

The match as you said may be technically sound but as a wrestling fans, we all enjoy certain types of wrestling. So if for arguments sake a hardcore dethmatch was given to review by someone who enjoys technical matches, with chain wrestling, and spot on reversals. Then it is very unlikely that they will give five stars or a high rating for that match.

But give that match to a deathmatch fan, then you may get a high rating from them.

As you said your opinion should factor in, but personally I think it should be higher if rating it our of 100%.


----------



## MBL

A good match is a match you enjoy, simple as that but when I tend to rate matches I look at it more from a technical point of view. You have to take into account what the wrestlers in the match are trying to achieve, whether it be a mat based clinic, a spot fest, or a hardcore bloodbath. Grade the match on how it turned out compared to what you consider a perfect match for what the wrestlers were trying to achieve by wrestling in the style they did. It can be difficult to be fair sometimes because we all prefer different types of wrestling and have different opinions on what makes a good match but in the end, if you are unbias you could rate a match ***** and still not have it in your favourites list.


----------



## ROH

new CHIKARA review up!


----------



## Corey

How was CZW Cage of Death 7? The show by the way, not just the match... Also, how was Deja Vu 3?


----------



## CMAngle33

R_O_H said:


> There is. A match rating isn't all opinion. Sometimes a match HAS to be ****+, beca\use it had all the good qualities a wrestling match should have (psycology, heat, nearfalls, selling, etc). Just becuase you don't like the wrestlers or you couldnt get into it doesnt drop the star rating.
> 
> It's only opinion to a certain extent.


Going by you let's review the Joe vs Lethal match again. It was a double face match. Joe and Lethal teamed up later that night. Therefore there was little heat. It started out with mostly mat work that I just found to be boring. Mat work can be excited, but the way it was done wasn't. There was really no shine or heat, but there was a house of fire and a finish. I love Joe's work and I'm starting to get more into Jay Lethal.

A match doesn't have to be rated anything. It's pure opinion. It's like watching a movie. I saw The Departed and loved everything about it. My friend saw it and though it didn't make sense. He had his reasons for disliking it and I had my reasons for loving it.


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS 2003 Ted Petty Invitational Night 1*
1. Jimmy Jacobs w/ Becky Bayless vs Salvatore Rinauro - ***
2. Nigel McGuinness vs Brad Bradley - **1/4
3. Ian Rotten vs Mickie Knuckles - **1/2
4. AJ Styles vs Todd Sexton - **1/2
5. M-Dogg 20 vs Jonny Storm - ***
6. Sonjay Dutt vs "Spyder" Nate Webb - ***
7. Chris Hero vs "Anarchist" Arik Cannon w/ Allison Danger - ***3/4
8. Alex Shelley vs Chris Sabin - ***1/2
9. B-Boy vs JC Bailey - ***
10. Colt Cabana vs Jimmy Rave - ***1/4
11. Danny Daniels vs Ken Anderson - ***1/4
12. Michael Shane vs Jerry Lynn - ***1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4

*IWA-MS 2003 Ted Petty Invitational Night 2*
1. Mickie Knuckles vs Rain - **3/4
2. Jimmy Jacobs vs Ian Rotten - **3/4
3. Alex Shelley vs Jonny Storm - ***
4. Danny Daniels vs Jimmy Rave - ***
5. AJ Styles vs Jerry Lynn - ***1/2
6. Sonjay Dutt vs Chris Hero - ***
7. B-Boy vs Nigel McGuinness - ***
8. "Spyder" Nate Webb & JC Bailey vs Brad Bradley & Ryan Boz - **1/2
9. AJ Styles vs Danny Daniels - ***
10. Ian Rotten vs Alex Shelley - ***
11. Chris Hero vs B-Boy - ***3/4
12. Chris Sabin vs Michael Shane vs M-Dogg 20 vs Ken Anderson vs Arik Cannon vs Colt Cabana (6 way elimination match) - ***1/4
13. Chris Hero vs Danny Daniels vs Alex Shelley - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4

Overall rating (boths shows) - ***1/4

*Next watch: IWA-MS 2002 Ted Petty Invitiational*


----------



## Spartanlax

Honor™ said:


> Ive read the debate that has gone on about ratings over the last page or so, and i ask the question..... Does the fact that the person watching, enjoyed the match weigh into ratings? Or better yet, SHOULD it weigh into ratings. A match could be the most sound match of the year but it could bore someone. So is it a good match or not?
> 
> I dont have the answer. Personally, i think how much you personally enjoyed the match should factor in to how you rate it, but on a very small scale. (EG: If your scaling it out of 100%, the enjoyment factor should count for between 5 and 15%)


Thank you. I feel matches can be rated logically, because it's not like the criteria changes for what makes a good match (atmosphere, psychology, percision, etc). Of course enjoyment plays in to it, but not too much. Like, I disliked McGuinness/Danielson II because I found it boring, but I rate it ***3/4 because it's a fine technical match. I don't like it, but it's good. It happens.

I mean, Jeff Hardy matches are entertaining, and the man himself is entertaining, because he's a whacky, fucked up guy and he botches a lot, which is fun to watch. However, is he a good wrestler, or does he have good matches? No and no. So, his matches entertain me, but they suck. Same with how McGuinness/Danielson II bored me, but it was a fine match.



R_O_H said:


> It's only opinion to a certain extent.


Dude, you literally told us you dislike Samoa Joe, so you rate his matches lower. Kinda hypocritical statement, eh?


----------



## CMAngle33

When did wrestling stop being a form of entertainment?


----------



## Spartanlax

TheAngle33 said:


> When did wrestling stop being a form of entertainment?


...it didn't. But if you're going to debate/rate a match, you have to look at it like anything else; logically. It's not like we sit there when watching to match with a pad and pen going "Tisk tisk, marks off for not following through with the clothesline". However, if someone decides to watch to match in order to give a rating on how it was, they should look at the things that make a match good; psychology, atmoshphere, percision (no botches), etc. Being entertained by the match should only count for a little bit when rating a match...otherwise every single Cage Of Death would be ****************** (except the first one...the first one sucked).


----------



## CMAngle33

It's a hybrid. I rate matches on excitement, psychology, selling, making sure things make sense, ect. I also look for a clear definition of babyface and heel.

Excitement is usually earned from doing everything right.

Psychology is Shine to Heat to House of Fire to the Finish. It makes for the most exciting matches. Most guys want to go out there and do counter after counter. They basically just want to do a whole match based around the finish. I've seen Shines start off with guys working evenly, but the face always gets the upper hand. During the heat, a babyface should be beaten down but kept alive. The best way to do that would be a pinning counter. The comeback should be a comeback and the finish should be that final moment where we have all the false finishers. That's when you give the back and forth action. The whole match builds up to the finish.

I carefully watch selling when I watch wrestling. Again, a lot of guys sell for a minute and forget about it. That's why I gave the tag match a lower rating. Evans destroyed himself and Jacobs with these crazy moves and they just kept going. It also devalued the high flying moves. One of the best sellers is Low Ki. When he gets hit with a punch his whole body feels it. It makes for an exciting match.

Things making sense is something a lot of people don't do. Have you ever seen a guy lock in a painful submission but then switch it to a different one for no apparent reason? If these moves do so much damage, keep them applied! The only reason someone should release a hold is a rope break or counter. I've never seen an MMA guy randomly switch up a hold unless they had a reason.

And finally, a clear definition of a babyface and heel is very important to me, mainly because it's why we have wrestling. In the Joe vs Lethal match, both men were faces. Everything in wrestling is based on the face that one guy is bad and one is good.

Understand?


----------



## McQueen

TheAngle33 said:


> And finally, a clear definition of a babyface and heel is very important to me, mainly because it's why we have wrestling. In the Joe vs Lethal match, both men were faces. Everything in wrestling is based on the face that one guy is bad and one is good.
> 
> Understand?


Don't get me wrong as I'm not debating your point as you can rate matches however you like, but if you can't get into a match that lacks the Heel/Face dynamic I'd stay away from Japanese Puroresu, as most matches lack that dynamic in favor of a "Competitive" backstory much like the one Lethal and Joe were using. Sure they both were faces but the overall aspect of Joe testing Lethal to see how well he had learned his lessons as his protege and to see how much fight Lethal could bring really got me into that match and I thought they did a really good job of telling that story in the match. Jay Lethal was spoon fed some really choice ROH storylines and then left for TNA which kinda upsets me but thats a rant for another time, anyways I'm not saying your wrong or anything just giving my 2 cents on the match.


----------



## Spartanlax

TheAngle33 said:


> Psychology is Shine to Heat to House of Fire to the Finish. It makes for the most exciting matches. Most guys want to go out there and do counter after counter. They basically just want to do a whole match based around the finish. I've seen Shines start off with guys working evenly, but the face always gets the upper hand. During the heat, a babyface should be beaten down but kept alive. The best way to do that would be a pinning counter. The comeback should be a comeback and the finish should be that final moment where we have all the false finishers. That's when you give the back and forth action. The whole match builds up to the finish.


...uhhh...okay? Didn't really need an explaintion on this.


> I carefully watch selling when I watch wrestling. Again, a lot of guys sell for a minute and forget about it. That's why I gave the tag match a lower rating. Evans destroyed himself and Jacobs with these crazy moves and they just kept going. It also devalued the high flying moves. One of the best sellers is Low Ki. When he gets hit with a punch his whole body feels it. It makes for an exciting match.


Evans has fallen from the top rope and landed on his neck on the concrete, and still finished a match. The man constantly takes punishment and is still able to move, thus why he was able to keep going in this match (he pretty much can't die). The tag match was a spotfest, but it was still a great match, balls to the wall action that made sense. Spotfests work like this sometimes, and it makes for a great match, like the tag match. There was still selling and still psychology, but all four men went out there and didn't wanna stop until they were positive the tag belts were there's. It's a different kind of story, but still a great match.


> Things making sense is something a lot of people don't do. Have you ever seen a guy lock in a painful submission but then switch it to a different one for no apparent reason? If these moves do so much damage, keep them applied! The only reason someone should release a hold is a rope break or counter. I've never seen an MMA guy randomly switch up a hold unless they had a reason.


Good thing it's professional wrestling, and not MMA then, right? But if you want a kayfabe reason; the guy isn't tapping out to the current move and he refuses to pass out, so maybe another hold will work better.


> And finally, a clear definition of a babyface and heel is very important to me, mainly because it's why we have wrestling. In the Joe vs Lethal match, both men were faces. Everything in wrestling is based on the face that one guy is bad and one is good.


Everything in wrestling is not based on good and bad, and Joe/Lethal is a match that proves it. It was a competitive, face/face match. If don't like a match because it's not heel/face, then you must hate a lot of awesome matches.


----------



## CMAngle33

Spartanlax said:


> Everything in wrestling is not based on good and bad, and Joe/Lethal is a match that proves it. It was a competitive, face/face match. If don't like a match because it's not heel/face, then you must hate a lot of awesome matches.


Like what? All the matches I can think of where face verses heel.

On a side note, did you get my PM about the WSU show?


----------



## McQueen

TheAngle33 said:


> Like what? All the matches I can think of where face verses heel.
> 
> On a side note, did you get my PM about the WSU show?


Bret Hart vs "Rowdy" Roddy Piper - IC Title WM 8 happened to be a Face vs Face match.

Same with Austin/Rock at WM 17 till the swerve at the end.

And countless Puroresu classics lack the Face/Heel element.


----------



## Spartanlax

Off the top of my head, the Supercard Of Honor 6 Man Dragon Gate MOTY match (technically one of the stables was heel, but no face/heel dynamic during the match that I can remotely remember). Or hell, Marafuji/McGuinness from GBHV Night 2. There's hundreds out there, but that's what I can think of now, and just from ROH.


----------



## Corey

TheAngle33 said:


> *Like what? All the matches I can think of where face verses heel.*
> 
> On a side note, did you get my PM about the WSU show?


Joe vs. Kobashi

Angle/Micheals from WM 21.


----------



## ROH

Spartanlax said:


> Dude, you literally told us you dislike Samoa Joe, so you rate his matches lower. Kinda hypocritical statement, eh?


That was a mistake. I learn from mistakes. I saw my worngs and corrected myself.


----------



## CMAngle33

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Joe vs. Kobashi
> 
> Angle/Micheals from WM 21.


Joe played more of the heel in that.

And what are you talking about? Angle was an established heel long before the match and played the heel going into it.


----------



## -Mystery-

TheAngle33 said:


> Joe played more of the heel in that.


Joe played a heel in that match? That's news to me. Can't recall Joe using ANY heel tatics during that match.


----------



## KeepItFresh

-Mystery- said:


> Joe played a heel in that match? That's news to me. Can't recall Joe using ANY heel tatics during that match.


Other than not showing respect at the beginning of the match your right, but not showing respect is not the same thing as playing the heel.


----------



## -Mystery-

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Other than not showing respect at the beginning of the match your right, but not showing respect is not the same thing as playing the heel.


Like you said at the end not showing respect isn't playing a heel. The basic psychology behind Joe slapping Kobashi was basicly Joe saying he's not going to back down and Kobashi is gonna be in for a fight.


----------



## Corey

TheAngle33 said:


> And what are you talking about? Angle was an established heel long before the match and played the heel going into it.


You're probably right. I can't really remember.


----------



## MrPaiMei

So I go to my computer to order some ROH to find out... Dayton and Chicago havent been released??? What the fuck??? Anger...

-------------------------------------------

FIFTH YEAR FESTIVAL REVIEWS
Got home last night to find these sitting at my door, so happy. Stayed up till 4 last night watching NYC, and didn't leave my house till 5 minutes before a practice to finish Philly. So pumped.

NYC
We start things off with a generic "heel challenger" promo from Rave. We've all seen this before. By the way, these all have a special intro video and menu music. While the Milestone Series was one of the best runs of shows ever from anyone, these feel special, something those lacked.

Pelle Primeu vs. Takeshi Morishima
Morishima automatically sets himself up as a huge heel, coming out to The Champ is Here, and squashing Pelle in 10 seconds with a BACKDROP DRIVER~! DUD

Delirious vs. Adam Pearce
This was your average Pearce match of the night. I prefered their match in September, but whatever. The crowd was hot and it served its purpose. **1/4

Daniels and Sydal cut a promo about being left out in the lists of great tag teams in ROH. Daniels can really pull off the looking away from the camera deal, but Sydal looks like an 8 year old geek. Not good.

SHIMMER Tag Match
Alexa Thatcher is hot. That's all I got out of this. It's hard to take these girls as serious wrestlers when they do sexual innuendo rollup spots. Either way, Lacey runs in a few minutes in and this never really gets started. *

Jack Evans vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Shigo vs. Xaiver
I've got no beef with Xaiver, and the other 3 are some of my favorite guys on the roster, so this should be great. The opening minutes are great, with Xaiver hitting one of the coolest things ever on Jimmy (a powerbomb, rolled into an alley oop, rolled into another powerbomb, rolled into a piledriver), and it settles down once he goes out. Jimmy is out soon after, and Shingo and Evans have a fun little exhibition, with Jack pulling out the win after a 630. Great stuff. ***1/2

Joe comes out and cuts a goodbye promo while calling out Morishima. Nigel comes out and they brawl. Good, intense stuff, the promo and the brawl.

BJ Whitmer vs. Brent Albright
This match... this fucking match. I forget who said it, but it was legit like watching someone play Smackdown. 4 big spots, nothing original, no nearfalls or anything, and thats it. 4 spots. And don't bust out "Taker vs. Mankind was 2" because it wasn't, and it told a story. Watch any half-decent Tanaka vs. Awesome match, you'll see those have a story. This was just bumps. But the crowd was into it, and the spots were crisp, at least, so huzzah. ***1/4, I guess.

Daniels and Sydal vs. Aries and Strong
Started good, Aries and Strong had a good heat segment, then Daniels and Sydal had a dull one, then right as it starts to pick up, Aries gets hurt and it breaks down. They salvage whatever spots they can, but its all disjointed and no one buys Gen Next winning. Nowhere near the Gut Check match, even pre-injury. ***1/4 You all know what happens post-match.

Cide cuts a funny promo on Rave. And Rebecca Bayless is pretty hot. That's all.

Nigel and Colt vs. The Briscoes
This was great stuff. See, this was a bit of a spotfest too, at least the closing half, but it flowed, unlike BJ-Brent. Nigel gets a pin with a rebound lariat while evrything goes crazy around him, which would prove to be a mistake in hindsight. ***3/4. Joe runs out to brawl with Nigel, so Morishima comes out, leading to...

Samoa Joe vs. Takeshi Morishima
Oh, this is awesome. These two just go all out. Morishima is gonna improve so much having all these big matches in ROH as opposed to 2-4 a year in NOAH.These too beat the fuck out of each other, and the crowd is hot as hell. Joe gets BACKDROP DRIVER~!'d, Morishima gets Muscle Buster'd, and Joe chokes him out clean in the end. Rematch, please. ****1/4

Next, we get what I assume is the first in a series of videos highlighting the year. This is on feuds of the year, and features Nigel vs. Rave, Nigel vs. Dragon, Dragon vs. KENTA, Dragon vs. Homicide, Homicide vs. Cabana, Cabana vs. Jacobs, Jacobs vs. Whitmer, ROH vs. CZW, Cide vs. Corino, Cide and Joe vs. Briscoes, and Joe vs. Dragon. Strange they left out Cide vs. Pearce, but whatever.

Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave
This felt like a small dessert after the main course of Joe vs. Morishima. Still damn good, with Cide cheating because he can, and Jimmy pulling out all the stops, Super Rave Clash included, to win. Rave would be so much better if he built towards the heel hook instead of just randomly grabbing it, but he's the one main eventing New York City shows, not me, so whatever. Definatly good stuff. ***1/2

We close it out with Evans being found under some sort of heavy object, and Rebecca Bayless looking at the supposed perp off camera. To be continued...

OVERALL: Great show. Not one of the best ever, but right under that level. But most importantly, it made me want to see the rest of the series, and thats what matters. Highly reccomended.

Will be back with a Philly review soon, probably.


----------



## Claymore

MrPaiMei said:


> So I go to my computer to order some ROH to find out... Dayton and Chicago havent been released???


Yeah, I was ready to buy them this week. I have a few bucks saved for ROH shows coming out, and I was hoping they would be out this week....

Hopefully we will get them this Thursday/Friday


----------



## Spartanlax

> This match... this fucking match. *I forget who said it, but it was legit like watching someone play Smackdown.* 4 big spots, nothing original, no nearfalls or anything, and thats it. 4 spots. And don't bust out "Taker vs. Mankind was 2" because it wasn't, and it told a story. Watch any half-decent Tanaka vs. Awesome match, you'll see those have a story. This was just bumps. But the crowd was into it, and the spots were crisp, at least, so huzzah. ***1/4, I guess.


Me 

The match itself sucked because, as you said, it was spot....wait...spot...wait. It's not really a match actually, it's a visual sepctacle. However, you have to admit, the spots were AWESOME, and it's a must-see just to see all the spots. Have the fast foward button ready though.

And I'm glad you enjoyed Briscoes vs McGuinness/Cabana, I wasn't expecting much from it but the match ended up being really, really good, and the team finisher used by McGuinness & Cabana looked sick.


----------



## McQueen

I'm waiting to just go to the 4/27 and i'll buy as much of the 5YF as I can then, but great review PaiMei making this show sound really good and I'm looking forward to this one. Also it's great to see Becky back in ROH she aways was cute.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Ya, the spots were definatly all super crisp, but like I said, they weren't really original. One of those guys has to be a huge ECW fan, becuase they built the feud around the awesome bomb, the opening spot has been used by Awesome many a time, and the finish was also from ECW, a great 95 show called Double Tables. But hey, I can live with Brent Albright emulating Mike Awesome and beating the shit out of each other. but let's just say BJ Whitmer is no Masato Tanaka.


----------



## crazyrr1184

Can anybody recommend some good CZW DVD's to buy?


----------



## Spartanlax

crazyrr1184 said:


> Can anybody recommend some good CZW DVD's to buy?


Best Of The Best 2, Night Of Infamy 4, Cage Of Death 8, Tournament Of Death 3


----------



## Blasko

Spartanlax said:


> Tournament Of Death 3


Thanks for bringing it up. 

Now I am going to watch Eddy/Arsenal over 6 times. :side:


----------



## Corey

Does anyone know how often smartmark has a sale? I was hoping they'd have an easter one or something, but apparently not...


----------



## -Mystery-

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Does anyone know how often smartmark has a sale? I was hoping they'd have an easter one or something, but apparently not...


Last year they had a sale in honor of the tax season. So, your best bet might be to wait until next weekend and see if they have that sale again.


----------



## Penishead

Any Ratings for Dragon Gate Challenge?


----------



## MBL

I'm in the mood for some counter after counter and endless sequences of reversals style of matches. Any suggestions?


----------



## Penishead

^^^CIMA vs AJ Styles Dragon Gate Invasion

Marufuji vs Danielson Final Battle 05


----------



## MBL

Haven't got around to seeing CIMA/Styles yet, even though I've had it on the computer for ages so might give that one a watch.


----------



## ROH

MBL said:


> I'm in the mood for some counter after counter and endless sequences of reversals style of matches. Any suggestions?


You probably don't have it, haven't seen it, but Chris Sabin vs Juventud Guerrera from TNA Super X Cup 03 was just that.

Aries/Richards from Dethroned.

Any Danielson vs AJ Styles matches.


----------



## Corey

Penishead said:


> Any Ratings for Dragon Gate Challenge?


If you look a few pages back, three or four people posted ratings.


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS 2002 Ted Petty Invitational Night 1*
1. Colt Cabana vs. "Kamikaze" Ken Anderson - ***
2. "Sick" Nick Mondo vs. "Spyder" Nate Webb - ***
3. Ace Steel vs. Super Dragon - ***1/4
4. Matt Murphy vs. BJ Whitmer - ***1/4
5. Jimmy Rave vs. Tarek the Great - ***
6. Matt Stryker vs. Chris Hero - ***
7. "Fallen Angel" Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles - ****
8. CM Punk vs. M-Dogg 20 - ***1/2
9. Necro Butcher vs. Corporal Robinson - Fans Bring the Weapons Drunken Death Match - **1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/2

*IWA-MS 2002 Ted Petty Invitational Night 2*
1. "Sick" Nick Mondo vs. Colt Cabana - **3/4
2. Ace Steel vs. BJ Whitmer - ***1/2
3. Chris Hero vs. Jimmy Rave - ***1/4
4. Christopher Daniels vs. CM Punk - ***3/4
5. Danny Daniels vs. Tarek the Great - ***1/4
6. AJ Styles vs. Super Dragon vs. Matt Stryker vs. M-Dogg 20 - ***1/2
7. Colt Cabana vs. BJ Whitmer - ***1/2
8. Chris Hero vs. CM Punk - ***3/4
9. Hailey vs. Lacey vs. Rain - Ladies Match - Special Referee: Joel Gertner - **
10. Ian Rotten vs. Josh Prohibition - **1/2
11. CM Punk vs BJ Whitmer - ***3/4
12. Necro Butcher vs. Rollin Hard vs. 2 Tuff Tony vs. "Spyder" Nate Webb vs. Corporal Robinson vs. Bull Pain - Gauntlet Death Match - ***

Overall show rating - ***3/4

Overall rating (both shows) - ***3/4

*BUY this TPI, now!*


----------



## ROH

Chikara King of Trios Night *2*

1. Gran Akuma vs. Masamune - **3/4 (taken down a bit due to crap finish)

2. Chuck Taylor vs. Create-A-Wrestler - **1/4 (Chuck's screams were hillarious)

3. Team PWG (Scott Lost, Chris Bosh & Joey Ryan) vs. Lince Dorado, Sicodelico, Jr. & Pantera - **3/4 (pretty dissapointing)

4. The Colony vs. Hallowicked, Cheech & Cloudy - ***1/4 (really high energy Trios match)

5. Max Boyer & 2.0 vs. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Shane Storm - *** (same as previous with a bit more "antics")

6. Team TNA (Alex Shelley, Chris Sabin & Sonjay Dutt) vs. BLK OUT (Ruckus, Joker & Sabian) - ***1/2 (really great but not emotionally involving enough)

7. Icarus vs. Player Uno - **1/4 (decent squash)

8. Olsen Twins vs. Miyawaki & Yoshiaki Yago - **3/4 (very entertaining squash)

9. Hallowicked, Cheech & Cloudy vs. Pantera, Sicodelico, Jr. & Pantera - ***1/2 (really, really great near non stop action)

10. Team TNA vs. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Shane Storm - **** (amazing 6 man. Everything done perfectly)

Overall show thoughts: This was a strong show. Lots of squashes to keep non tournament talent strong but that was okay. All the Trios matches were good. I really liked the Lucha team. The main event was superb, 20+ minutes of great wrestling and action.

Overall Show Score: 8/10.

Night *3* FULL review up late tomorrow.


----------



## .EMO

Chikara, has got me interested. I need a run down what that promotion is about. ROH I'm lookin your way.


----------



## ROH

^ Damn it. I can't now, my family wanna use the comp. I'll give you one in (EXACTLY) 20 minutes. I promise.


----------



## dman88

-Mystery- said:


> *IWA-MS 2002 Ted Petty Invitational Night 1*
> 1. Colt Cabana vs. "Kamikaze" Ken Anderson - ***
> 2. "Sick" Nick Mondo vs. "Spyder" Nate Webb - ***
> 3. Ace Steel vs. Super Dragon - ***1/4
> 4. Matt Murphy vs. BJ Whitmer - ***1/4
> 5. Jimmy Rave vs. Tarek the Great - ***
> 6. Matt Stryker vs. Chris Hero - ***
> 7. "Fallen Angel" Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles - ****
> 8. CM Punk vs. M-Dogg 20 - ***1/2
> 9. Necro Butcher vs. Corporal Robinson - Fans Bring the Weapons Drunken Death Match - **1/2
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/2
> 
> *IWA-MS 2002 Ted Petty Invitational Night 2*
> 1. "Sick" Nick Mondo vs. Colt Cabana - **3/4
> 2. Ace Steel vs. BJ Whitmer - ***1/2
> 3. Chris Hero vs. Jimmy Rave - ***1/4
> 4. Christopher Daniels vs. CM Punk - ***3/4
> 5. Danny Daniels vs. Tarek the Great - ***1/4
> 6. AJ Styles vs. Super Dragon vs. Matt Stryker vs. M-Dogg 20 - ***1/2
> 7. Colt Cabana vs. BJ Whitmer - ***1/2
> 8. Chris Hero vs. CM Punk - ***3/4
> 9. Hailey vs. Lacey vs. Rain - Ladies Match - Special Referee: Joel Gertner - **
> 10. Ian Rotten vs. Josh Prohibition - **1/2
> 11. CM Punk vs BJ Whitmer - ***3/4
> 12. Necro Butcher vs. Rollin Hard vs. 2 Tuff Tony vs. "Spyder" Nate Webb vs. Corporal Robinson vs. Bull Pain - Gauntlet Death Match - ***
> 
> Overall show rating - ***3/4
> 
> Overall rating (both shows) - ***3/4
> 
> *BUY this TPI, now!*


Wow these shows look awesome. I have to get this one and the 2005 TPI. I'm actually watching the 2003 TPI right now, its been pretty solid so far.


----------



## .EMO

Deal, Your the offical Chikara "man" lol.


----------



## ROH

^ CHIKARA pro started in 2002. Reckless Youth Tom Carter founded it. It was named after Leonard F CHIKARAson. CHIKARA itself mean strength, power in Japanese. 

The main men behind it are: Quackenbush (Booker, head trainer of the CHIKARA wrestle factory school, main wrestler), Leanord F CHIKARAson (another booker, director of Fun), BOB SAGAT (celibrity/TV star, commisioner), Reckless Youth (not too active nowadays but still held in high regard) and Chris Hero (another head trainer of the wrestle factory school, main wrestler.

Most people think it's all comedy, but it's really not. It's main focus is wrestling. Full stop. They have fun comedy, nothing too rude (family frinedly). The comedy/fun is always fun and feels good, and the wrestling is also very underrated too. They have loads of great matches (no MOTYCs, ****1/2+, but lots **** - ****1/4). They focus on Lucha libre, so certain rules of that apply, and they focus more on tag matches/multi mans then singles.

They have loads of character development, and loads of promos. Lots of young guys who go to the school wrestle there, so there are some bad guys some times, but there's also the futures of the business if you get me. They have 2 titles, the Campejonas De Parjas (tag titles) currently held by Team FIST (Gran Akuma and Icarus). They have a point system where a team MUST win 3 matches consecutively to merit a title shot. They also have a singles one, the Young Lions Cup, currently held by Max Boyer. They have a big 3 night tourny to determine the champ, then after (this only happened recently, previos tourny winners just won it at the tourny and didn't defend the cup like a title) the champ can defend the cup like a singles title.

That's all off the top of my head, feel free to ask more if you want.


----------



## watts63

*PWG 2nd Annual Bicentennial Birthday Extravaganza Night Two*
*From Best To Worst Matches*

*#1 Contender's Match*
Super Dragon vs. Kevin Steen **** (Stole The F'N Show)

*Punk's Last Match In PWG*
CM Punk vs. Ricky Reyes ***1/2 (Hard Hitting Techinque Match)

Davey Richards vs. TJ Perkins ***1/4-***1/2

*PWG World Heavyweight Championship*
AJ Styles (c) vs. James Gibson vs. Christopher Daniels ***1/4 (Good Match But Yet Disappointing Main Event)

*Four Way Tag Team Elimination #1 Contendership Match*
El Generico & The Human Tornado vs. Excalibur & Disco Machine vs. Phoenix Star & Zorke vs. Top Gun Talwar & Hook Bomberry ***1/4

Chris Sabin & Petey Williams vs. Joey Ryan & Scott Lost ***-***1/4

Quicksilver vs. Ronin **3/4​


----------



## .EMO

I'm getting Chikara Brick.(it was the only one on Ebay) How is it?


----------



## Blasko

.Emo said:


> Deal, Your the offical Chikara "man" lol.


 ...I use to be the CHIKARA man.


----------



## watts63

.Emo said:


> I'm getting Chikara Brick.(it was the only one on Ebay) How is it?


I heard it is one of their best shows in '06.


----------



## CMAngle33

Wow, I never even thought to use EBay for Indy DVDs. I'm going to browse.


----------



## The Massive Attack

Lately, I've been very interested in checking out IWA East Coast, but I'm not really sure where to start. So, what are their shows usually like, and what shows would be the best to pick up? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CMAngle33

Holy shit! Did anyone else see Bryan Danielson vs Homicide from RoH Destiny? That match had it all. It started out with that whole comedic spot with Joe, the match itself was downright amazing aside from some flaws, the psychology was perfect, and the finish was perfect. The the in-match problem with the match was the whole weapons controversy. It was booked as a regular match and originally Todd wouldn't allow Homicide to use the ring bell. Later on they were allowed to use tables and chairs? That whole thing bothered me. Otherwise the match was just downright spectacular. I knew the outcome from the beginning, but I actually believed for that whole half hour, or however long it went, that Homicide had a fighting change to win that title. That's the art of wrestling. To make someone who knows it's fake believe for just that small amount of time. I'm on the fence about whether to give it **** 1/2 or **** 3/4 so I'll just go in the middle with a final score of ***** 5/8*.


----------



## Penishead

any ratings for ROH Destiny!


----------



## ROH

.Emo said:


> I'm getting Chikara Brick.(it was the only one on Ebay) How is it?


Very good. The main event is **** (IMO, and Mystery has it there too ;}.) which is worth the purchase alone. Also a fun, solid undercard.


----------



## .EMO

-Blasko- said:


> ...I use to be the CHIKARA man.


I used to be the emo guy.

Thanks guys


----------



## Overrated

NVM, i saw the ROH newbie guide soz peeps.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Shimmer Vol. 5*
1. Rain vs. Lorelei Lee - **3/4
2. MsChif vs. Cindy Rogers - **3/4
3. Amber O'Neal vs. Serena Deeb - **3/4
4. Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka vs. Ariel & Josie - **1/2
5. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Allison Danger - ***
6. Amazing Kong vs. Nikki Roxx - **1/4
7. Lacey vs. Nikita - **3/4
8. Daizee Haze vs. Rebecca Knox (2 out of 3 Falls) - ***1/2
9. Sara Del Rey vs. Mercedes Martinez (No Time Limit) - ***1/4

Overal show rating - **3/4 - ***



The Massive Attack said:


> Lately, I've been very interested in checking out IWA East Coast, but I'm not really sure where to start. So, what are their shows usually like, and what shows would be the best to pick up? Any help would be appreciated.


I've got a few IWA-EC shows that I haven't watched. I'll try and watch and rate them before the end of the week.


----------



## Corey

I just got my first DVD off of ebay. It was CZW Night of Infamy 4 and only cost $14.50 total. Can anyone tell me how the show was?


----------



## Overrated

Fight of the Century
Manhatten Mayhem
Glory By Honor Night I and II
Final Battle 2006
Time to Man Up
Unified
Supercard of Honor
Better Than Our Best
Ring of Homicide
Dragon Gate Challenge
Fifth Year Festival - New York
Fifth Year Festival - Philly
Survival of the Fittest'06
Epic Encounter II
Gut Check 
Battle of the Icons
Death Before Dishonor III
4th Anniversary Show
Dethroned
The Biter End
Glory By Honor IV
Honor Reclaims Boston
Motor City Madness
The Chicago Spectacular: Night 1 and Night 2
The Final Showdown
Death Before Dishonor 4
Vendetta 
Nowhere to Run
Joe vs Kobashi
Punk: The Final Chapter
Final Battle 2005
International Challenge
Crowning a Champion
Glory by Honor II
The Round Robin Challange
Era of Honor Begins
Main Event Spectacles
Reborn Stage 2
Death Before Dishonor II
Testing the Limit
The Midnight Express Reunion
Joe vs Punk II

can someone rate them for me, just with stars plz.


----------



## Corey

Overrated™ said:


> Fight of the Century
> *Manhatten Mayhem*
> *Glory By Honor Night* I and *II*
> *Final Battle 2006*
> Time to Man Up
> *Unified*
> *Supercard of Honor*
> *Better Than Our Best*
> Ring of Homicide
> *Dragon Gate Challenge*
> Fifth Year Festival - New York
> Fifth Year Festival - Philly
> Survival of the Fittest'06
> Epic Encounter II
> Gut Check
> Battle of the Icons
> Death Before Dishonor III
> 4th Anniversary Show
> Dethroned
> The Biter End
> Glory By Honor IV
> Honor Reclaims Boston
> Motor City Madness
> The Chicago Spectacular: Night 1 and Night 2
> The Final Showdown
> Death Before Dishonor 4
> Vendetta
> Nowhere to Run
> Joe vs Kobashi
> Punk: The Final Chapter
> Final Battle 2005
> International Challenge
> Crowning a Champion
> Glory by Honor II
> The Round Robin Challange
> Era of Honor Begins
> Main Event Spectacles
> Reborn Stage 2
> Death Before Dishonor II
> Testing the Limit
> The Midnight Express Reunion
> Joe vs Punk II
> 
> can someone rate them for me, just with stars plz.


I don't feel like rating all those shows, so what I did was bold the ones that I've seen that are must buys.


----------



## Overrated

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I don't feel like rating all those shows, so what I did was bold the ones that I've seen that are must buys.


ok thanks dude rep added 

also anyone know if CZW "Cage Of Death 7" is a good buy? its on ebay for 7 bucks.

Also is this a good buy aswell ROH: Death Before Dishonour IV (Cage of Death, CZW)


----------



## Spartanlax

> Manhatten Mayhem
> Final Battle 2006
> Unified
> Supercard of Honor
> Better Than Our Best
> Ring of Homicide
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Fifth Year Festival - New York
> Fifth Year Festival - Philly
> 4th Anniversary Show
> The Chicago Spectacular: Night 2
> The Final Showdown
> Death Before Dishonor 4
> Vendetta
> Nowhere to Run
> Joe vs Kobashi
> Punk: The Final Chapter
> Final Battle 2005
> The Round Robin Challange
> Era of Honor Begins
> Main Event Spectacles


All of those DVD's are must owns, but star ratings for each would take way too long, sorry.


----------



## Overrated

Spartanlax said:


> All of those DVD's are must owns, but star ratings for each would take way too long, sorry.


ok thanks man ill rep you to, soz i have spread before i rep you again.

also anyone know if CZW "Cage Of Death 7" is a good buy? its on ebay for 7 bucks.

Also is this a good buy aswell ROH: Death Before Dishonour IV (Cage of Death, CZW)


----------



## Future Star

Overrated™ said:


> ok thanks man ill rep you to, soz i have spread before i rep you again.
> 
> also anyone know if CZW "Cage Of Death 7" is a good buy? its on ebay for 7 bucks.
> 
> *Also is this a good buy aswell ROH: Death Before Dishonour IV (Cage of Death, CZW)*


IMO, a very good buy. I gave COD ****1/4, has a good tag match between briscoes/Irish Airborne, decent match betwenn styles/richards(could have been way better). ROH title is decent as well. A very good buy in my mind


----------



## Overrated

Future Star said:


> IMO, a very good buy. I gave COD ****1/4, has a good tag match between briscoes/Irish Airborne, decent match betwenn styles/richards(could have been way better). ROH title is decent as well. A very good buy in my mind


kk thanks how much should i consider paying for it?


----------



## Future Star

Overrated™ said:


> kk thanks how much should i consider paying for it?


well u can get it now in the 15-20 % off sale, but it is definatley worth the $20


----------



## Overrated

Future Star said:


> well u can get it now in the 15-20 % off sale, but it is definatley worth the $20


kk il get that then, also is the best of Jack Evans worth a buy?


----------



## Corey

Overrated™ said:


> kk il get that then, also is the best of Jack Evans worth a buy?


Definitely. There isn't any ***** matches or anything but a lot of fun six man's and tag's and stuff. You'll really like it if you love spotfests.


----------



## Blasko

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I just got my first DVD off of ebay. It was CZW Night of Infamy 4 and only cost $14.50 total. Can anyone tell me how the show was?


 Top to bottom, one of my all time favorite CZW shows. 

Everything was great, not a bad match on the card at all. :agree:


----------



## SamoaJoe_Mike

Hi guys, im new here. After watching ROH on the tele a few weeks ago I am intrested in buying an ROH dvd rather from the usual wwe. Can anyone interest me in a good buy? cheers. rep given


----------



## Overrated

SamoaJoe_Mike said:


> Hi guys, im new here. After watching ROH on the tele a few weeks ago I am intrested in buying an ROH dvd rather from the usual wwe. Can anyone interest me in a good buy? cheers. rep given


Just look up the page Spartanlax listed the gret ones.


----------



## Overrated

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Definitely. There isn't any ***** matches or anything but a lot of fun six man's and tag's and stuff. You'll really like it if you love spotfests.


Great, ill buy that then.


----------



## ROH

new CHIKARA review up.


----------



## McQueen

I'll give it a shot this is how I will scale what I feel the shows overall worth is and I'm only going to use full stars.

N/A - Haven't seen it
* - Pass
** - Decent
*** - Solid
**** - Very Good
***** - Must Have

Fight of the Century - ***
Manhatten Mayhem - *****
Glory By Honor Night I and II - Night 1: *** Night 2: *****
Final Battle 2005 - ****
Time to Man Up - N/A
Unified - *****
Supercard of Honor - *****
Better Than Our Best - *****
Ring of Homicide - ***
Dragon Gate Challenge - ****
Fifth Year Festival - New York - N/A
Fifth Year Festival - Philly - N/A
Survival of the Fittest'06 - **
Epic Encounter II - **** (A little Bias cause I was there and I'm on the back lol)
Gut Check - N/A
Battle of the Icons - N/A
Death Before Dishonor III - **
4th Anniversary Show - ****
Dethroned - *
The Biter End - N/A
Glory By Honor IV - **
Honor Reclaims Boston - **
Motor City Madness - N/A
The Chicago Spectacular: Night 1 and Night 2 - Night 1: * Night 2: **
The Final Showdown - ***
Death Before Dishonor 4 - ***
Vendetta - *****
Nowhere to Run - *****
Joe vs Kobashi - ****
Punk: The Final Chapter - ***
Final Battle 2006 - ***
International Challenge - N/A
Crowning a Champion - N/A
Glory by Honor II - ***
The Round Robin Challange - N/A
Era of Honor Begins - N/A
Main Event Spectacles - ****
Reborn Stage 2 - ****
Death Before Dishonor II - Part 1: ***** Part 2: ****
Testing the Limit - **
The Midnight Express Reunion - *****
Joe vs Punk II - ***

That's my two cents, Escape from New York which isn't on you list is well worth getting as well.


----------



## Penishead

^^^Final Battle 06 deserves **** the card was very solid IMO


----------



## McQueen

Final Battle 2006 was alright IMO not as good as FB '03 or '05 IMO. Danielson/Cide and Briscoes/Kings were the only two matches I really got into and the rest was alright to me, in fact the whole last quarter of 2006 for ROH did little for me. Anyways your entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Corey

Has anyone seen PWX Lighting the Fuse?


----------



## Overrated

right i just got done ordering the best of Jack evans, and Death Before Dishonor IV.


----------



## watts63

*PWG (Please Don't Call It) The O.C.*
*From Best To Worst Matches*

Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. El Generico, Quicksilver, Kevin Steen & Super Dragon ***3/4 (Fun Main Event)

Chris Sabin vs. Austin Starr ***1/2-***3/4 (Good Mix of Wrestling & Entertainment)

Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins ***1/2 (Doing What They Do Best: Wrestle)

B-Boy & Frankie Kazarian vs. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky ***-***1/4 (Death of Kazarian's Ponytail; Good Tag Match With Gay Humor)

*If Danielson Loses, He Must Sing Happy Birthday To Steen & If Steen Loses, He Leaves PWG Forever*
Bryan Danielson vs. Kevin Steen ***-***1/4 (Didn't Really Click Together Like I Thought They Would)

Colt Cabana vs. The Human Tornado *** (One of the Funniest Matches of '06)

Super Dragon, Ronin & Alex Koslov vs. Disco Machine, Nemesis & Bino Gambino **3/4-***​


----------



## ROH

^ Everyone recommends that show but with the match quality I just don't want it.


----------



## Guest

I have just purchased Frontiers Of Honor 2 from Ebay brand new for £6 incuding postage


----------



## -Mystery-

DavidEFC said:


> I have just purchased Frontiers Of Honor 2 from Ebay brand new for £6 incuding postage


I bought that a few weeks ago. Haven't brought myself to watching it yet. Probably watch it sometime this weekend hopefully.


----------



## watts63

*PWG All-Star Weekend III Night Two*
*From Best to Worst Matches*

Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal **** (Great Match)

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Super Dragon & Davey Richards (c) vs. El Generico & Quicksilver ***3/4 (Very Good Match)

Chris Hero vs. Scorpio Sky ***1/2 (Very Good Technique Match)

*Fatal Four Way #1 Contender Match*
Kevin Steen vs. Frankie Kazarian vs. B-Boy vs. Chris Sabin ***1/4 (Wish It Was A Little Longer)

Claudio Castagnoli vs. TJ Perkins vs. Scott Lost ***1/4

M-Dogg 20 vs. Jimmy Yang ***-***1/4 (Good To See Bruce Leroy With Yang Finally)

*Falls Count Anywhere For PWG World Championship*
Joey Ryan (c) vs. Necro Butcher **3/4-***

Phoenix Star vs. Ronin **1/4-**1/2

Excalibur & Disco Machine vs. Bino Gambino & Top Gun Talwar **​


----------



## Spartanlax

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Has anyone seen PWX Lighting the Fuse?


Yeah, I'll have a review up soon, it's a really good show, definitely worth getting. PWX is worth watching for if they start to grow.


----------



## watts63

I thought Lighting the Fuse was overrated. It was an ok buy but not as great ppl said it was to me.

PS: Hart vs. Corino sucked.


----------



## ROH

^^ Where are PWX based?


----------



## Spartanlax

watts63 said:


> I thought Lighting the Fuse was overrated. It was an ok buy but not as great ppl said it was to me.
> 
> PS: Hart vs. Corino sucked.


True, but everything else was pretty great, like Daniels/Lethal and such.


----------



## watts63

ROH™ said:


> ^^ Where are PWX based?


Philadelphia.



> True, but everything else was pretty great, like Daniels/Lethal and such.


Your right on that one. It was cool that Hero vs. Cannon made to the East Coast. Styles vs. Homicide, Delirious vs. Castagnoli, The SAT & CA Elliot vs. Ruckus, Dutt & Luke Hawx were also good matches.


----------



## ROH

^ What kind of attendance (numbers) do they get?


----------



## watts63

*PWG Beyond The Thunderdome*
*From Best to Worst Matches*

*#1 Contender Tag Team Match*
Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. El Generico & Quicksilver ****(Both Teams Deserved To Book More In The East Coast)

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Super Dragon & Davey Richards (c) vs. Christopher Daniels & AJ Styles ***3/4-**** (Wish Daniels & Styles Got Booked More As A Tag Team)

*PWG World Championship*
Joey Ryan (c) vs. Chris Sabin ***1/4 (Only God Knows Why Ryan Was Champion As Long As He Was)

*#1 Contender Match*
Kevin Steen vs. B-Boy ***-***1/4

Human Tornado vs. Scorpio Sky *** (Great Selling By Tornado In This Match)

Bino Gambino, Alex Koslov & Top Gun Talwar vs. Disco Machine, Nemesis & Ronin **3/4

Mr. Excitement vs. TJ Perkins **1/4-**1/2


*ROH Death Before Dishonor III*
*Best to Worst Matches*

*ROH World Championship*
Austin Aries (c) vs. CM Punk ****1/4-****1/2 (Excellent Match)

*Bonus Match; FIP Flordia Rumble*
CM Punk vs. James Gibson ***1/2-***3/4

Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal ***1/2

*Four Corner Survival*
James Gibson vs. Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Azrieal ***1/4

*ROH Pure Championship*
Samoa Joe (c) vs. Colt Cabana ***1/4

AJ Styles vs. Petey Williams ***1/4

Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Izzy & Deranged ***-***1/4

*No DQ Anything Goes*
The Carnage Crew vs. Dunn & Marcos **3/4

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs (c) vs. Jimmy Rave & Fast Eddie **1/2​


----------



## SP_10

I just placed and order for 
The Chicago Spectacular Night One & Two
Motor City Madness
Steel Cage Warfare


----------



## MrPaiMei

So, now that I found a distributor more consistent than IVP, I've decided to give a go to following Dragon Gate fully. So now with every NOAH, DG, and ROH show to watch, I've had to drop pretty much every other indy. I may try to get in PWG when I can, because its so awesome, but CHIKARA, IWA, and CZW gotta go. I'll still buy the big shows (TPI, CHIKARA's eventual Hero vs. Claudio show), but the rest have to go. Oh yeah... SUPER DRAGON AND DAVEY RICHARDS ARE BACK! And R_O_H, if you don't know, Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli 30mn Iron Man is booked by IWAMS the other day. Ya, random thoughts post, I know.


----------



## Future Star

THE POUNCE said:


> I just placed and order for
> The Chicago Spectacular Night One & Two
> Motor City Madness
> Steel Cage Warfare


If this is your first order, i wouldnt have recommended any of those. If you already havd unified, Manhattan Mayhem, GBH 5 N2, FB 06, BTOB, DGC..etc than that is an ok order, not sure though


----------



## watts63

THE POUNCE said:


> I just placed and order for
> The Chicago Spectacular Night One & Two
> Motor City Madness
> Steel Cage Warfare



I heard both nights were good shows but not Spectacular. Motor City Madness is one of the worst shows in '06 with one mark out moment that involves Mark Briscoe, Shooting Star Press & Truck. No heard of any from SCW but I seen Embassy vs. Generation Next match & I gave it ****. If this is your first order, I advise you to look on the ROH Newbie thread.

Edit: I actually seen Joe vs. Lethal & Corino vs. Homicide on SCW & I give them both ***1/2
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PWG Hollywood Globetrotters*
*From Best to Worst Matches*

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Super Dragon & Davey Richards (c) vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans ****1/2 (The Best PWG Match I Ever Seen)

Chris Sabin vs. Alex Shelley ***3/4

*#1 Contender Tag Team & Suck Our Cocks Match*
Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. El Generico & Quicksilver ***1/2 (Bosh is Awesome LOL)

The Human Tornado & Scorpio Sky vs. Disco Machine & Nemesis ***

*PWG World Championship*
Joey Ryan (c) vs. Kevin Steen ***

B-Boy vs. Frankie Kazarian **3/4

Alex Koslov vs. Top Gun Talwar **1/4-**1/2 (LMAO)​


----------



## Honor™

Just thought i would say i rewatched Joe VS Kobashi again, and it still holds up as one of the greatest matches in ROH history.

****3/4


----------



## Obfuscation

*PWG Crusin For A Brusin:*

Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero-****1/4
Alex Koslov vs TJ Perkins-***
Top Gun/Los Luchas vs Disco Machine/Ronin/Nemesis-***
*PWG World Title:* Joey Ryan vs Human Tornado-**3/4
Chris Bosh vs Scott Lost-***
*2 Out Of 3 Falls:* Chris Sabin vs B-Boy-***1/2
*PWG World Tag Titles:* Super Dragon/Davey Richards vs Cape Fear-****1/2

*Overall*-****1/2

One Of my fav PWG shows I have watched, bar none. Very enjoyable matches all on the card. A really good buy IMO.


----------



## SP_10

Future Star and watts63 this is not my first order. Future Star yes I have the DVDs you listed; I had some Easter money left over so I decide to add to my collection.


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> *PWG Crusin For A Brusin:*
> 
> Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero-****1/4
> Alex Koslov vs TJ Perkins-***
> Top Gun/Los Luchas vs Disco Machine/Ronin/Nemesis-***
> *PWG World Title:* Joey Ryan vs Human Tornado-**3/4
> Chris Bosh vs Scott Lost-***
> *2 Out Of 3 Falls:* Chris Sabin vs B-Boy-***1/2
> *PWG World Tag Titles:* Super Dragon/Davey Richards vs Cape Fear-****1/2
> 
> *Overall*-****1/2
> 
> One Of my fav PWG shows I have watched, bar none. Very enjoyable matches all on the card. A really good buy IMO.


I got a question, why did Bosh & Lost went against each other?
------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PWG Enchantment Under The Sea*
*From Best to Worst Matches*

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Super Dragon & Davey Richards (c) vs. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost ****

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico & Quicksilver ***3/4-****

B-Boy vs. Matt Sydal ***1/2-***3/4

Austin Starr vs. Kevin Steen ***1/4

The Human Tornado vs. Scorpio Sky ***-***1/4

*PWG World Championship*
Joey Ryan (c) vs. Chris Sabin ***

Rocky Romero & TJ Perkins vs. Disco Machine & Nemesis **3/4-***

Alex Koslov & Ronin vs. Hook Bomberry & Bino Gambino **1/2-**3/4​


----------



## McQueen

THE POUNCE said:


> I just placed and order for
> The Chicago Spectacular Night One & Two
> Motor City Madness
> Steel Cage Warfare


I feel so, so sorry for you 

At least Steel Cage Warfare has it's moments.


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> I got a question, why did Bosh & Lost went against each other?
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *PWG Enchantment Under The Sea*
> *From Best to Worst Matches*
> 
> *PWG World Tag Team Championship*
> Super Dragon & Davey Richards (c) vs. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost ****
> 
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico & Quicksilver ***3/4-****
> 
> B-Boy vs. Matt Sydal ***1/2-***3/4
> 
> Austin Starr vs. Kevin Steen ***1/4
> 
> The Human Tornado vs. Scorpio Sky ***-***1/4
> 
> *PWG World Championship*
> Joey Ryan (c) vs. Chris Sabin ***
> 
> Rocky Romero & TJ Perkins vs. Disco Machine & Nemesis **3/4-***
> 
> Alex Koslov & Ronin vs. Hook Bomberry & Bino Gambino **1/2-**3/4​


What!? The opener was excellent. A bit spotty, but incredibly fun and exciting to get you into the show. Tons of great nearfalls and I couldn't find a fault with it at all. ***1/2.

----------------

PaiMei, I watched the March Massacre one and was a little dissapointed. I expected the TPI match with less crazy spots, but longer. I got less crazy spots, but *barely* a longer match. Maybe *3* minutes longer. Not *8* minutes like I expected. That's due to Claudio's very annoying, persistent stalling. ***1/2.

Hopefully the IronMan one will be great. I'm trying to track down the early 07 UWA one and I'll eventually pick CHIKARA's "Time will prove everything" to see their encounter there.


----------



## angryWEFposter.

What are the best NOAH shows and Misawa compilations to by of IVP?????


----------



## Corey

angryWEFposter. said:


> *What are the best NOAH shows* and Misawa compilations to by of IVP?????


NOAH 07/18/2005 July 18th 2005 3 Discs 
NOAH 07/10/2004 July 10th 2004 3 Discs
NOAH 03/05/2006 March 5th 2006 2 Discs


----------



## ROH

Currently watching CHIKARA Tag World Grand Prix 2006 Night 1 and HOLY SH*T is it good.

Watched the first 6 matches, and they're all ***_***1/2. Very, very solid. Will have full star ratings and match comments up later.


----------



## Corey

Has anyone seen CZW Violent by Design?


----------



## Fodgie

How much does it usually cost for shipping for dvds on highspots.com to Britain and how is their service?

Thanks if anyone can help


----------



## Claymore

Fodgie said:


> How much does it usually cost for shipping for dvds on highspots.com to Britain and how is their service?
> 
> Thanks if anyone can help


There service is great. The stuff is packaged very well, and it usually arrives in great time. I have got most of my orders within a week...

The shipping cost aren't too bad either. But go for the cheaper Airmail option rather than the more expensive one. There is no real difference between the two..

Hope this helps


----------



## Fodgie

ok, Thanks for the help. Rep added. If anyone has anymore info please post.


----------



## angryWEFposter.

Thanks evans. repped.  Does any one know the best misawa compilations?


----------



## Claymore

How long does it usually take to get DVD's delievered from Smartmark, living in the UK?....

Thanks for any help


----------



## Platt

Claymore said:


> How long does it usually take to get DVD's delievered from Smartmark, living in the UK?....
> 
> Thanks for any help



took less than week for my last 2 orders


----------



## Claymore

Thanks....


----------



## Overrated

Platt said:


> took less than week for my last 2 orders


Hey platt do you know how long it takes for ROHwrestling to deliever there DVD's?


----------



## Platt

Overrated™ said:


> Hey platt do you know how long it takes for ROHwrestling to deliever there DVD's?



All my orders have taken between 7 and 9 days


----------



## Claymore

It usually doesn't take longer than a week, if shipping to the UK....

There are pretty good when it comes to shipping....I once had something ship on the Monday, and it got to me by the Friday...


----------



## ROH

*CHIKARA Tag World Grand Prix 2006 Night 3*

1. Rain, Ranmaru & Allison Danger vs. Daizee Haze, Sumie Sakai & Mickie Knuckles - *** (fun opener, lots of action)

2. Quarter finals: Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. The North Star Express (Ryan Cruz & Darin Corbin) managed by J.J. Dillon - ***1/4_***1/2 (really great tag match, loads of cool double teams and reversals)

3. Quarter finals: Eddie Kingston & Sabian vs. Team F.I.S.T. (Gran Akuma & Icarus) - ***1/4_***1/2 (really good tag match, very stiff)

4. Quarter finals: Team DDT (KUDO & MIKAMI) vs. Hallowicked & Delirious - ***1/2 (Great tag match being very wild too)

5. Quarter finals: Milano Collection AT & Skayde vs. Osamu Nishimura & Katsushi Takemura - ***1/4 (good slower match)

6. MIYAWAKI, Amigo Suzuki & Shinjitsu Nohashi vs. Jigsaw, Shane Storm & Equinox - ***1/4 (AWESOME 6 man but held down by some sloppiness/botches)

7. Kevin Steen, Sal & Vito Thomaselli vs. Ian Rotten, Arik Cannon & Joker - *** (stiff and fun, lots of action)

8. Semi finals: Hallowicked & Delirious vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4 (great underdog story and a HOT finishing stretch)

9. Semi finals: Milano Collection AT & Skayde vs. Team F.I.S.T. - ***1/2 (Very good intense match)

10. Necro Butcher vs. Yoshiaki Yago - *** (SICK as hell, held down by short length)

11. Larry Sweeney, The Heartbreak Express & 2.0 vs. Sexxxy Eddy, Player Uno, Maxime Boyer, Retail Dragon & Dragon Dragon - *** (very fun 6 man, good buffer match before tourny final)

12. Finals: Milano Collection AT & Skayde vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli - ****_****1/4 (completely excellent tag match, everything spot on)

*Overall show thoughts*: An amazing top to bottom show. Nothing under ***, every match was good. Every tournament match was good to great and every non tounament match was fun and entertaining. The finals were brilliant and well worth seing.

*Overall show score*: 9/10. *MUST BUY* for any CHIKARA fans/anyone willing to get into CHIKARA.


----------



## watts63

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles '05 Night One*

Kevin Steen vs. Super Dragon **** (Great Match As Always Between These Guys)

Bryan Danielson vs. Ricky Reyes ***3/4-****

Rocky Romero vs. Frankie Kazarian ***3/4

Chris Bosh vs. El Generico ***1/2-***3/4

Davey Richards vs. Quicksilver ***1/2

AJ Styles vs. Jack Evans ***1/4-***1/2

Christopher Daniels vs. Scott Lost ***1/4

James Gibson vs. Joey Ryan ***1/4

The Human Tornado, Top Gun Talwar & Hook Bomberry vs. Chris Sabin, Excalibur & Disco Machine **3/4

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles '05 Night Two*

Frankie Kazarian, Super Dragon, El Generico & Jack Evans vs. Joey Ryan, Davey Richards, Scott Lost & Ricky Reyes ****1/4 (One Hell of A Match)

*Semi-Finals*
Quicksilver vs. Chris Bosh ***3/4

*Semi-Finals*
AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson ***1/2-***3/4

*2nd Round*
Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels ***1/2

*2nd Round*
Rocky Romero vs. Quicksilver ***1/2

*2nd Round*
James Gibson vs. Chris Bosh ***1/4-***1/2

*Finals*
Chris Bosh vs. AJ Styles ***1/4

*2nd Round*
AJ Styles vs. Kevin Steen ***1/4

Chris Sabin, TJ Perkins & Hook Bomberry vs. Excalibur, Ronin & Disco Machine: **3/4

Samoa Joe & NOSAWA vs. Top Gun Talwar & Kikutaro **1/2-**3/4 (Very Funny)​


----------



## thetruth316

Just a quick question for anyone from the UK that's used Smartmark before. Are they reliable, and how long do orders usually take to arrive? I'm going to order the 2004 and 2006 TPIs. Possibly 2005 as well.


----------



## ROH

^ I've ordered both those from smartmark.

They're very reliable. My TPI 06 never came, I emailed (only a brief email, nothing big) and he just said it probably got lost, and sent a new one straight away, not even bothered! I mean, what great service is that!

Takes about a week. You have nothing to fear when ordering off SmartMarkVideo.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Alright it's been a couple weeks since I ordered IWA-MS We're No Joke, from SmartMarkVideo I ordered it mid March and now it's April. My mom called asking where my order was and they said that they shipped it already...well I don't think my order should take so damn long. Should I e-mail them or something because I really want my show.


----------



## ROH

^ E mail. It just got lost. They don't mind, they'll just re send it.


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> *PWG Battle of Los Angeles '05 Night One*
> 
> Kevin Steen vs. Super Dragon **** (Great Match As Always Between These Guys)
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. Ricky Reyes ***3/4-****
> 
> Rocky Romero vs. Frankie Kazarian ***3/4
> 
> Chris Bosh vs. El Generico ***1/2-***3/4
> 
> Davey Richards vs. Quicksilver ***1/2
> 
> AJ Styles vs. Jack Evans ***1/4-***1/2
> 
> Christopher Daniels vs. Scott Lost ***1/4
> 
> James Gibson vs. Joey Ryan ***1/4
> 
> The Human Tornado, Top Gun Talwar & Hook Bomberry vs. Chris Sabin, Excalibur & Disco Machine **3/4
> 
> *PWG Battle of Los Angeles '05 Night Two*
> 
> Frankie Kazarian, Super Dragon, El Generico & Jack Evans vs. Joey Ryan, Davey Richards, Scott Lost & Ricky Reyes ****1/4 (One Hell of A Match)
> 
> *Semi-Finals*
> Quicksilver vs. Chris Bosh ***3/4
> 
> *Semi-Finals*
> AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson ***1/2-***3/4
> 
> *2nd Round*
> Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels ***1/2
> 
> *2nd Round*
> Rocky Romero vs. Quicksilver ***1/2
> 
> *2nd Round*
> James Gibson vs. Chris Bosh ***1/4-***1/2
> 
> *Finals*
> Chris Bosh vs. AJ Styles ***1/4
> 
> *2nd Round*
> AJ Styles vs. Kevin Steen ***1/4
> 
> Chris Sabin, TJ Perkins & Hook Bomberry vs. Excalibur, Ronin & Disco Machine: **3/4
> 
> Samoa Joe & NOSAWA vs. Top Gun Talwar & Kikutaro **1/2-**3/4 (Very Funny)​


Wow you really thought Super Dragon vs Steen was the best match on Night 1? I figured it was Bosh/Generico or Kazarian/Rocky but that's just me. Fair ratings I supposed, just felt you overrated quite a few like Bosh/Styles, Bosh/Gibson, Ryan/Gibson.

Thanks for your thoughts ROH, I was thinking of getting that as my first show to be honest. Glad to hear it was fantastic.


----------



## ROH

^ Buy it. Now.


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH™ said:


> ^ Buy it. Now.


Well next time I get money, its coming straight into my DVD player for sure:agree: The KOW vs North Star Express match had a good ending that got me fired up and that was only match 2. I really can't wait to buy it.


----------



## Claymore

I might pick it up tomorrow. 

I am hoping we get some new ROH releases tomorrow as well before the weekend...So I can purchase them and perhaps get some more Chikara.

I have only bought the Chikara Best of 2005 which was suggested.

One thing I did do was e-mail the guys over there and ask them what shows they would suggest. Here is the list they gave me -

Tag World Grand Prix 2006, Night 3 (February, 2006)
Young Lions Cup IV, Night 3 (June, 2006)
The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance (July, 2006)
King of Trios 2007, Night 2 (February, 2007)

In what order would you get them, and would you add anything else to it.

Thanks for any help


----------



## thetruth316

ROH™ said:


> ^ I've ordered both those from smartmark.
> 
> They're very reliable. My TPI 06 never came, I emailed (only a brief email, nothing big) and he just said it probably got lost, and sent a new one straight away, not even bothered! I mean, what great service is that!
> 
> Takes about a week. You have nothing to fear when ordering off SmartMarkVideo.


Cheers for the help.

What's the 2006 TPI like overall? I've only seen Ki/Richards and Ki/Strong/Cannon.


----------



## -Mystery-

thetruth316 said:


> Cheers for the help.
> 
> What's the 2006 TPI like overall? I've only seen Ki/Richards and Ki/Strong/Cannon.


Overall it's one of the best TPI/Sweet Science tournaments. However, I'd put '04 & '02 ahead of it.


----------



## Homicide_187

I need to buy the 2003 TPI I heard Shelley put on some great matches.


----------



## Corey

Homicide_187 said:


> I need to buy the 2003 TPI I heard Shelley put on some great matches.


It's on ebay right now.


----------



## Homicide_187

I rarely use ebay but I saw it on Smart mark for around $30.


----------



## Corey

Homicide_187 said:


> I rarely use ebay but I saw it on Smart mark for around $30.


$30 bucks is good... or you could get it for .99 for Night 1 and $1.65 for Night 2 plus $2.50 each for s&h. As of right now.


----------



## watts63

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles '06 Night One*

Rocky Romero vs. Roderick Strong ****-****1/4

Homicide, B-Boy, Excalibur & The Human Tornado vs. Chris Bosh, Scott Lost, Petey Williams & Joey Ryan ***1/2-***3/4

Kevin Steen vs. Matt Sydal ***

Colt Cabana vs. Chris Sabin **3/4-***

CIMA vs. M-Dogg 20 **3/4

El Generico vs. Delirious **3/4

Dragon Kid vs. Quicksilver **3/4

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles '06 Night Two*

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Chris Bosh & Scott Lost (c) vs. Homicide & B-Boy vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ****-****1/4

*Falls Count Anywhere*
Super Dragon vs. Necro Butcher ***3/4

*Grudge Match*
Frankie Kazarian vs. Scorpio Sky ***1/2

Chris Hero vs. Genki Horiguchi ***1/4

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jack Evans ***-***1/4

Davey Richards vs. Ronin **1/2-**3/4

Austin Aries vs. Disco Machine **1/2-**3/4

*PWG World Championship*
Joey Ryan (c) vs. The Human Tornado vs. Excalibur vs. Petey Williams *3/4-** (Boring As Hell)

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles '06 Night Three*

*Semi-Finals*
El Generico vs. CIMA ****1/4

Colt Cabana, Quicksilver, Delirious & M-Dogg 20 vs. Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Rocky Romero & Necro Butcher ***3/4

*Finals*
Davey Richards vs. CIMA ***1/2-***3/4

*Semi-Finals*
Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards ***1/2-***3/4

*2nd Round*
Roderick Strong vs. Dragon Kid ***1/2

*2nd Round*
Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries ***1/4-***1/2

*Semi-Finals*
Super Dragon vs. Jack Evans ***-***1/4

*2nd Round*
Jack Evans vs. Genki Horiguchi ***-***1/4

*2nd Round*
El Generico vs. Chris Sabin ***

*2nd Round*
CIMA vs. Kevin Steen ***

*2nd Round*
Super Dragon vs. Frankie Kazarian DUD (Kazarian Got Destroyed By The Dynasty; Jade Chung Was Murdered By Dragon)​


----------



## ROH

thetruth316 said:


> Cheers for the help.
> 
> What's the 2006 TPI like overall? I've only seen Ki/Richards and Ki/Strong/Cannon.


It dissapointed me, but I did hear IMMENSE hype for it.

Quack/Claudio is one of my top 3 favorite matches of all time, and makes the tournament must buy. You've also got good Low Ki matches vs Akuma, Davey Richards and El Generico. You've also got some dissapointing Arik Cannon and Roderick Strong matches. The finals are very dissapointing too.

The 2004 one is phenomenal, and completely kills the 06 one IMO.



Claymore said:


> I might pick it up tomorrow.
> 
> I am hoping we get some new ROH releases tomorrow as well before the weekend...So I can purchase them and perhaps get some more Chikara.
> 
> I have only bought the Chikara Best of 2005 which was suggested.
> 
> One thing I did do was e-mail the guys over there and ask them what shows they would suggest. Here is the list they gave me -
> 
> Tag World Grand Prix 2006, Night 3 (February, 2006)
> Young Lions Cup IV, Night 3 (June, 2006)
> The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance (July, 2006)
> King of Trios 2007, Night 2 (February, 2007)
> 
> In what order would you get them, and would you add anything else to it.
> 
> Thanks for any help


Those 4 are all good. The worst is KoT Night 2, but it's still a solid buy. You can't go wrong with picking up all of those.


----------



## dman88

Hey ROH. If I buy Tag World Grand Prix 2006, shouldn't I buy all 3 nights or would i enjoy it with only watching the last night.


----------



## ROH

^ Night 1 is very good. Night 2 isn't so good, but it does have its good matches.

I dunno really. I watched Night 3 WELL AFTER (time wise, 2 months+) the previous nights and still enjoyed it.

It's your call. It'll be good both ways. If you only want Night 3 you can buy some other CHIKARA too (Young Lions Cup 4 Night 3 and the crushing weight of mainstream ignorance spring to mind). 

Do what you want.


----------



## -Mystery-

ROH™ said:


> It dissapointed me, but I did hear IMMENSE hype for it.
> 
> Quack/Claudio is one of my top 3 favorite matches of all time, and makes the tournament must buy. You've also got good Low Ki matches vs Akuma, Davey Richards and El Generico. You've also got some dissapointing Arik Cannon and Roderick Strong matches. The finals are very dissapointing too.


I understand you don't like Cannon but his matches were disappointing. Yeah, they weren't great matches but they were still good matches especially his match with B-Boy. Strong's matches much like Cannon's were good aswell. Finally, the main event was great and definately the best match of the two nights.


----------



## ROH

^ What? Cannon/B-boy sucked. It was random stiffness, headrops and no selling. I fail to see how it's good.


----------



## -Mystery-

ROH™ said:


> ^ What? Cannon/B-boy sucked. It was random stiffness, headrops and no selling. I fail to see how it's good.


That's because you hate Cannon. You've made this known. If you watch the match unbiasly you'll surely enjoy it. It was probably the 3rd or 4th best match of the night.


----------



## Platt

> 1. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Brent Albright
> 2. Jimmy Rave vs. Sterling James Keenan
> 3. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze
> 4. Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe (Three Way Dance)
> 5. Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries (Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship)
> 6. Tank Toland vs. Mitch Franklin
> 7. Roderick Strong vs. Shingo vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Cross vs. Pelle Primeau (Six Man Mayhem Match)
> 8. Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards
> 8. Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer (ROH World Title Match)





> 1. Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 2. Allison Danger & Sara Del Ray vs. MsChif & Serena
> 3. Shingo vs. Matt Cross vs. CJ Otis vs. Trik Davis (Four Corner Survival Match)
> 4. Jimmy Rave vs. BJ Whitmer
> 5. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
> 6. Austin Aries & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards
> 7. Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Windy City Death Match)
> 8. Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide


2 more great covers still waiting for the Liverpool shows before making my order though


----------



## ROH

Yes, I hate Cannon (and I'm not a fan of B-boy) but unbiasly it was bad. I hadn't seen much of Cannon back then (so I didn't really hate him that much) but this match contributed to the hate. It was just stiffness, headrops and no selling, nothing else.


----------



## Spartanlax

THE FINALS WERE DISAPPOINTING?! We're talking about the same TPI, right?! The entire match made perfect sense, and I swear if you say "random stiffness", I'll blow a gasket, because it's completely clear why the match is based around stiff strikes.

EDIT- Oh, and I'm getting 4/5 of the FYF this Saturday.


----------



## -Mystery-

ROH™ said:


> Yes, I hate Cannon (and I'm not a fan of B-boy) but unbiasly it was bad. I hadn't seen much of Cannon back then (so I didn't really hate him that much) but this match contributed to the hate. It was just stiffness, headrops and no selling, nothing else.


Not to attack you or anything but if you ask everyone else in this section that's seen the match they'll tell the samething I told you. Sorry but when it comes to this match you're biased.


----------



## ROH

Spartanlax said:


> THE FINALS WERE DISAPPOINTING?! We're talking about the same TPI, right?! The entire match made perfect sense, and I swear if you say "random stiffness", I'll blow a gasket, because it's completely clear why the match is based around stiff strikes.
> 
> EDIT- Oh, and I'm getting 4/5 of the FYF this Saturday.


To avoid you blowing a gasket can you tell me why it was based around the strikes?

Also, *loads* of other people have said the finals were disspointing. Mostly due to injuries, but they still said thr finals were disspointing.


----------



## -Mystery-

ROH™ said:


> To avoid you blowing a gasket can you tell me why it was based around the strikes?
> 
> Also, *loads* of other people have said the finals were disspointing. Mostly due to injuries, but they still said thr finals were disspointing.


Who? I've seen hardly anybody call the finals disappointing.


----------



## Spartanlax

ROH™ said:


> To avoid you blowing a gasket can you tell me why it was based around the strikes?
> 
> Also, *loads* of other people have said the finals were disspointing. Mostly due to injuries, but they still said thr finals were disspointing.


Hmm, maybe it's because it's freakin' Roderick Strong and Low Ki, facing off for the first time ever, one known for their hard chops and the other known for their stiff kicks? It's a match to prove their dominance in their first ever encounter together, and Cannon is stiff because he's the underdog in the match and wants to prove himself, so he adapts to their (Strong and Ki's style) and try to match their stiffness so he doesn't get left behind in the match. It's basically striker vs striker vs underdog that doesn't want to be the underdog so he adapts to a striker as well.

It amazes me that people don't understand why a match involving Strong and Ki against each other for the first time ever is stiff.


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> Who? I've seen hardly anybody call the finals disappointing.


(On other forums) There's been whole threads about how it was dissapointing.

Thanks for the explanation Lax.


----------



## -Mystery-

Yay! Just got a bunch of new DVDs in PWG, IWA-MS, and CZW. Can't wait to start watching this weekend.


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> Yay! Just got a bunch of new DVDs in PWG, IWA-MS, and CZW. Can't wait to start watching this weekend.


What DVDs you ordered?

------------------------------------------------------------------------
*IWA-MS Simply The Best 6*

*IWA-MS Heavyweight Championship*
Jimmy Jacobs (c) vs. Chris Hero ***3/4

*TLC Match*
Sal & Vito Thomaseli vs. Brandon Thomaseli & Trik Davis ***1/2

*First Encounter*
CM Punk vs. Delirious ***1/4-***1/2

*#1 Contender Match*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Arik Cannon vs. Danny Daniels ***1/4-***1/2

M-Dogg 20 vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. El Generico vs. Josh Abercrombie ***1/4-***1/2

*Bonus Match; 2/14/04*
B-Boy vs. Arik Cannon ***1/4-***1/2

Samoa Joe vs. Brad Bradley ***1/4

Eddie Kingston & BJ Whitmer vs. Joey Envy & Tyler Black vs. Eric Priest & Silas Young vs. Shaun Tempers & Adam Jacobs ***-***1/4

Chris Candido vs. Ian Rotten ***-***1/4

Tank vs. Ryan Boz ***

M-Dogg 20 vs. Jigsaw **3/4-***

El Generico vs. Emil Sitoci **1/2-**3/4

Josh Abercrombie vs. Jonny Storm **1/2-**3/4

Sonjay Dutt vs. Jay Fury **

Larry Sweeney vs. Sonny Rogers *3/4

Chandler McClure vs. Mickie Knuckles *​


----------



## Corey

-Mystery- said:


> Yay! Just got a bunch of new DVDs in PWG, IWA-MS, and CZW. Can't wait to start watching this weekend.


What did you get? just curious...

EDIT: Didn't even see your post Watts... ^^^


----------



## -Mystery-

4 most recent PWG shows on DVD, some IWA-MS from 2003, and CZW's Redemption.


----------



## Platt

Picked up these 6 PWG shows cheap off ebay in a job lot the other day anyone tell me if i got some good shows

Guitarmageddon
All Star Weekend 2
Un-canny X-mas(Already got this so selling it on)
Secret of the Ooze
Free Admission ( Just Kidding ) 
Taste the Radness


----------



## peep4life

So are the Fifth year Festival ROH shows worth getting. I was thinking of ordering all four with the buy 3 get one free sale. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## thetruth316

Anyone seen, or heard anything about the 2005 TPI? I'm thinking about getting that with 2004 and 2006 so I have 3 straight years.


----------



## ROH

^ There's 6 (the 2 UK ones). They're all worth getting - must buys. Ok, haven't seen any of them (yet) but they have been getting heavy praise from live reports. And look at the cards. They all have stacked cards with loads of potentially excellent matches.

I'm picking up the 2 UK shows, the Chicago show and maybe the NYC one, then the UK shows are released.

EDIT: Just watched Cannon/B-boy from TPI 06 and well, don't have much to say. I quite enjoyed it, although there was a severe lack of selling from B-boy. Other than that it was pretty solid, albeit short.


----------



## watts63

*JAPW Caged Fury I*

Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki ***3/4

*Steel Cage Match For JAPW Tag Team Championship*
Homicide & B-Boy (c) vs. Teddy Hart & Jack Evans ***1/2-***3/4

*JAPW Heavyweight Championship*
Homicide vs. Jay Lethal ***1/2

Trent Acid vs. Frankie Kazarian ***1/4-***1/2

*JAPW Light Heavyweight Championship*
Azrieal (c) vs. The Grim Reefer ***-***1/4

EC ***** vs. Chris Candido ***

Archadia vs. Envy vs. Matt Donovan vs. Neeno Capone vs. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Chalupine ***** **3/4

Christopher St. Connection vs. The Carnage Crew **1/2-**3/4​


----------



## Obfuscation

> Guitarmageddon
> All Star Weekend 2
> Un-canny X-mas(Already got this so selling it on)
> Secret of the Ooze
> Free Admission ( Just Kidding )
> Taste the Radness


I am assuming that is All Star Weekend 2 Night 2 right? or ASW II: Elecric Bungaloo? Well Irregardless for cheap that is a pretty good order. Guarenteed the ASW show will more then likely be the most overall solid wrestling show out of the 6 and Guitarmageddon has a good main event that sets up quite a bit of things from Jason Takes PWG, which I think you bought so yeah. Good shows there.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Are any shows from the Summer of Punk worth buying? I've heard some mixed reviews about the shows and the only shows I have from the Summer of Punk are Death Before Dishonor 3, Redemption, and Punk: The Final Chapter


----------



## Platt

Hailsabin said:


> I am assuming that is All Star Weekend 2 Night 2 right? or ASW II: Elecric Bungaloo? Well Irregardless for cheap that is a pretty good order. Guarenteed the ASW show will more then likely be the most overall solid wrestling show out of the 6 and Guitarmageddon has a good main event that sets up quite a bit of things from Jason Takes PWG, which I think you bought so yeah. Good shows there.



No idea which ASW2 show it is didn't even realise there was more than one :$ 

Yeah i got Jason Takes PWG so that sounds good that the other one ties into that a bit


----------



## Claymore

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Are any shows from the Summer of Punk worth buying? I've heard some mixed reviews about the shows and the only shows I have from the Summer of Punk are Death Before Dishonor 3, Redemption, and Punk: The Final Chapter


Escape from New York is one event from the Summer of Punk that is pretty solid....


----------



## ROH

Escape from New York and Punk: The final chapter are the stand outs.


----------



## Obfuscation

Platt said:


> No idea which ASW2 show it is didn't even realise there was more than one :$
> 
> Yeah i got Jason Takes PWG so that sounds good that the other one ties into that a bit


Yeah ASW V just happened to be honest yeah there is more than 1, but I heard all are really good, the first set of nights were reviewed really well my Meltzer so yeah....

Ok I wasn't too sure if that was you or not, they are right after another I think too.

Yep Dylan get Escape From New York, great show from teh summer of punk and also I always hear great things about Fate Of An Angel:agree: Get Sign Of Dishonor for free in a sale or just find for really cheap on Ebay, a pretty weak show dispite a great promo from Punk in the beginning.


----------



## Homicide_187

Fate of an Angel is a really underrated show


Quick question to anyone who went how is the FYF show in Dayton and Chicago?


----------



## -Mystery-

Time to go buy more DVDs from SMV.


----------



## Corey

How was CZW Cage of Death 7?


----------



## Homicide_187

Damn I need to cancel my SMV order from last week so that I can use the sale thanks for the heads up Mystery.


----------



## -Mystery-

*AJPW Champion Carnival Day 1*
1. Miguel Hayashi Jr., Pepe Michinoku & El NOSAWA Mendoza vs. Nobukazu Hirai, Ryuji Hijikata & Akira Raijin - **1/2
2. Masanobu Fuchi & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Nobutaka Araya & Kikutaro - **
3. Champion Carnival - Block B: Satoshi Kojima vs. TAJIRI - **3/4
4. Champion Carnival - Block A: Taiyo Kea vs. Kohei Suwama - ***1/2
5. Kensuke Sasaki, Katsuhiko Nakajima & Raimu Mishima vs. TARU, Shuji Kondo & "brother" YASSHI - **3/4
6. Champion Carnival - Block B: Minoru Suzuki vs. RO'Z - **3/4
7. Champion Carnival - Block A: Keiji Muto vs. Toru Owashi - **3/4

Overall show rating - **3/4


----------



## stac

yo, i'm tryin to place my first ROH order using the buy 3 get 1 free sale but i wanna make sure i'm doing it right. I want to order the 4 fifth year festival dvd's. I've added NYC, Philly and Dayton to my cart and in the special instructions wrote that I want 5yf-chicago for free. Now do i actually need to add chicago to my cart or do i have it right by keeping it out?


----------



## watts63

*PWX Lighting The Fuse*

Chris Hero vs. Arik Cannon ***3/4

Homicide vs. AJ Styles ***1/2-***3/4

Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Lethal ***1/2

Ruckus, Sonjay Dutt & Luke Hawx vs. Jose Maximo, Joel Maximo & CA Elliot ***1/4-***1/2

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Delirious ***1/4

Mike Quackenbush, Equinox & Shane Storm vs. Hydra, Gran Akuma & Ice Cream Jr. **1/2-**3/4

*Hardcore Match*
Ian Rotten & Amy Lee vs. Mana & Mickie Knuckles **

Team 3D vs. Rhino & Abyss **

*Grudge Match*
Teddy Hart vs. Steve Corino *3/4​


----------



## Corey

stac said:


> yo, i'm tryin to place my first ROH order using the buy 3 get 1 free sale but i wanna make sure i'm doing it right. I want to order the 4 fifth year festival dvd's. I've added NYC, Philly and Dayton to my cart and in the special instructions wrote that I want 5yf-chicago for free. Now do i actually need to add chicago to my cart or do i have it right by keeping it out?


You got it right. Don't put it in your cart.


----------



## watts63

*ECWA Super Eight Tournament 2006*

Davey Richards vs. Scott Lost ***3/4

*Semi-Finals*
Milano Collection AT vs. Davey Richards ***1/2-***3/4

*Finals*
Davey Richards vs. Charlie Haas ***1/4-***1/2

*Semi-Finals*
Charlie Haas vs. Josh Daniels ***1/4-***1/2

Bryan Logan vs. Milano Collection AT ***1/4-***1/2

Xavier vs. Charlie Haas ***1/4

Andre Lyonz vs. Josh Daniels **1/2-**3/4

ECWA Summit Rumble DUD​


----------



## -Mystery-

*PWG Zombies Shouldn't Run*
TJ Perkins vs. Hardcore Kidd - **1/4
Rocky Romero vs. Davey Richards - ***3/4
Disco Machine, Excalibur & Ronin vs. Top Gun Talwar, Hook Bomberry & Mr. Excitement - **1/2
Joey Ryan vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **3/4
Christopher Daniels vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2
Super Dragon vs. Quicksilver - ***1/4
PWG Tag Titles: Scott Lost & Chris Bosh vs. Human Tornado & El Generico - ***1/2
PWG Title: AJ Styles vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## MrPaiMei

Fifth Year Festival: Philly

We open up with Richards being revieled as the "culprit" of Evans sneak attack, although he doesn't take credit.

Nigel McGuinness vs. TJ Perkins - This was a damn good opener. Nigel just wrestled a match not to get himself over, or TJ over (because he didn't get much offense), but he did exciting stuff and some cool nearfalls. All that was needed. ***

Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli - This was another decent match, but a lot of this was Claudio trying to be a REAL chickenshit heel. He's really over. Aries picks up the win in a solid match. ***

Philadelphia Street Fight - This was a great street fight. Not 100th Show level or anything, with some hokey stuff, but got over every feud in here and wrapped up the feud for Philly. BJ wins with a super exploder. ***1/2

The Briscoes vs. Stenn/Generico - Awesome. Just exactly the match I like, big moves, fast paced, great stuff. Steen was so great, the star of the match, and he reminded me of Vader with his power mixed in with fun flips and such. And Generico and Steens big moves haven't really been done in ROH before, so they were over huge. Briscoes win with an SSP/Leg Drop combo. Huge "Please Come Back" chant. ****1/4

Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave - Okay. JIMMY RAVE SUCKS. I HATE JIMMY RAVE. Not in a good, kayfabe way, I want to skip his matches. he had a good match with Cide, but anyone on the roster could have had that match. Here, he actually works the ankle, but I take back my request, because its the most BORING THING EVER. The same hold, for like, 10 minutes. And not even the Heel hook! Ugh. Joe wins, cool speech on Philly fans afterwards, yadda yadda yadda. My only explanation for the Rave push is Gabe wanting to prove he can get an awful worker over as a main eventer. **3/4

Strong vs. Delirious - I won't really comment on this, cause it only really got started before the injury. I really thought, watching, it was worked, but I have nothing to back that up. If it wasn't, Strong was really careless. **1/2 

Daniels and Sydal vs. Evans and Shingo - This was a damn good match, but made it clear how subpar Daniels and Sydal are compared to the Kings and GenNext. They wrestle an Aries and Strong match, with extende heat sequences follewed by nearfalls, but it just... isn't as good. Thats all I have to say. Daniels and Sydal win with a double team Angel's Wings. ***1/2

Homicide vs. Morishima - I've posted my thoughts on this, but its a damn good brawl that definatly got Morishima over while keeping Homicide strong. ***1/2

OVERALL: NYC is better, but this is definatly one of the better shows since GBH, with NYC and Final Battle. Definatly get it.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Dragon Gate Challenge*

Generation Next vs. Blood Generation ****

BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***3/4

AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi ***1/2-***3/4

*Grudge Match*
Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels ***1/2

Bryan Danielson & Delirious vs. Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave ***1/4-***1/2

Ryo Saito vs. Jimmy Yang ***-***1/4

Ricky Reyes vs. Chad Collyer **3/4

*Falls Count Anywhere*
Colt Cabana vs. Homicide **1/2

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Shane Hagadorn *​


----------



## watts63

PWG DVDs That Are Now In Pre-Order









*Passive Hostility*
-PWG World Championship: Joey Ryan (c) vs. Human Tornado vs. Kevin Steen
-PWG World Tag Team Championship: B-Boy & Super Dragon (c) vs. El Generico & Quicksilver
-Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli









*Based On A True Story*
-Loser Leaves PWG: Frankie Kazarian vs. Scorpio Sky
-Guerrilla Warfare For PWG World Champiosnhip: Joey Ryan (c) vs. Human Tornado
-PWG World Tag Team Championship: El Generico & Quicksilver (c) vs. Phoenix Star & Zorke









*Guitarmageddon II: Armorygeddon*
-PWG World Tag Team Championship: El Generico & Quicksilver (c) vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong
-PWG World Championship: Human Tornado (c) vs. Kevin Steen









*Holy Diver Down*
-PWG World Championship: Human Tornado (c) vs. El Generico
-Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley
-Kevin Steen vs. PAC

http://www.prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/deal_1.html


----------



## Thats_howIroll

Any thoughts/ratings/opinions of FYF: Dayton & Chicago? How was FYFhilly on dvd? NYC I'm geting for sure, but I don't know about the other parts of the Fifth Year Festival.

Like for Philly the top 3 ratings were-****, ***1/2 & ***1/2. That doesn't shout must buy for me like it would for others, since I don't buy to much. BTW this was from this site.


----------



## Obfuscation

Awesome, Awesome PWG covers. Some of my favorites I have seen there. Especially Passive Hostility, Nice. It seems I am having to go buy that one & Holy Diver Down when it comes out, I have to see Cape Fear win the tag titles & Generico win the world title:agree: 

Good that means working on ASW V now, Yes!


----------



## -Mystery-

*CZW Redemption*
1. Greg Excellent vs. Asylum - *
2. Cheech vs. JC Ryder vs. Niles Young vs. Javi-Air vs. Andy Sumner vs. Metro Sickness - **1/4
3. Justice Pain & Danny Havoc vs. Adam Flash & BJ Whitmer - **3/4
4. Checkmate vs. BLK OUT - **1/2
5. Babyface Fire vs. Sterling James Keenan & Justin Idol - **1/4
6. Eddie Kingston Mystery Guantlet - *
7. Derek Frazier vs. Drew Gulak vs. Cloudy vs. Hallowicked vs. Jigsaw vs. Ryan McBride - ***
8. Tables, Ladder & Chaos Match - Vortekz vs. Grim Reefer - **3/4
9. Sonjay Dutt vs. Justice Pain - **3/4
10. No Rope Barbed Wire Match - Mitch Ryder & DJ Hyde vs. Toby Klein & Zandig - **1/2

Overall show rating - **3/4


----------



## watts63

*JAPW Haas of Pain*

*JAPW Tag Team Championship*
Backseat Boyz (c) vs. The S.A.T. ***3/4

Homicide vs. B-Boy ***1/2-***3/4

*JAPW Heavyweight Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs. Charlie Haas ***1/2

*JAPW Light Heavyweight Championship*
Azrieal (c) vs. Archadia ***1/4

Rhino vs. Samoa Joe ***1/4

Outkast Killaz vs. Myers & Matthews **3/4

*New York City Street Fight*
New Jack vs. Danny Demanto **- **1/4

Danny Demanto vs. Plazma *3/4-**

Jackie Gayda vs. Alicia *​


----------



## -Mystery-

*PWG Self Titled*
1. Ronin vs. Chasyn Rance - **1/4
2. TJ Perkins vs. Rocky Romero - ***
3. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley vs. El Generico & Quicksilver - ***3/4
4. *FIRST BLOOD HANDICAP MATCH:* Scorpio Sky & Jade Chung vs. Frankie Kazarian - **1/4
5. Human Tornado vs. Joey Ryan - **1/2
6. *PWG TAG TITLES:* Chris Bosh & Scott Lost (c) vs. Super Dragon & B-Boy - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## watts63

*RF Video: Year In Review 2005 Vol. 1*

*PWU 9/17/05*
The Briscoes vs. The S.A.T. vs. All Money is Legal ****

*PWU 6/24/05; No DQ*
Homicide vs. Trent Acid ***1/2-***3/4

*ECWA Super 8 Tournament '05 Semi-Finals*
Alex Shelley vs. Petey Williams ***1/2-***3/4

*UXW 9/24/05*
Frankie Kazarian vs. Elix Skipper ***1/2

*UXW 9/24/05*
Rhino vs. Homicide ***1/4-***1/2

*SSCW 6/23/05; Special Enforcer Dusty Rhodes*
AJ Styles & Amazing Red vs. Homicide & Sonny Siaki ***1/4-***1/2

*NWA Cyberspace 2/5/05*
Slyck Wagner Brown vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Elix Skipper ***1/4-***1/2

*PWU 5/20/05; Ropes From The Roof Match*
Homicide vs. Trent Acid vs. Jay Lethal vs. Jack Evans vs. Elix Skipper vs. Deranged vs. Dixie vs. Ash Samuels vs. Devon Moore ***1/4

*ECWA Super 8 Tournament '05 First Round*
Alex Shelley vs. Andrew Ryker ***1/4

*NWA Cyberspace 1/8/05*
Abyss vs. Mana ***​


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> *PWG Self Titled*
> 1. Ronin vs. Chasyn Rance - **1/4
> 2. TJ Perkins vs. Rocky Romero - ***
> 3. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley vs. El Generico & Quicksilver - ***3/4
> 4. *FIRST BLOOD HANDICAP MATCH:* Scorpio Sky & Jade Chung vs. Frankie Kazarian - **1/4
> 5. Human Tornado vs. Joey Ryan - **1/2
> 6. *PWG TAG TITLES:* Chris Bosh & Scott Lost (c) vs. Super Dragon & B-Boy - ***1/2
> 
> Overall show rating - ***


You rated the First Blood Handicap a little higher (1/4*) but otherwise I think you rated things the same as I did -Mystery-, but I can't be bothered to check. The show was alright but I coulda lived without this one.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> You rated the First Blood Handicap a little higher (1/4*) but otherwise I think you rated things the same as I did -Mystery-, but I can't be bothered to check. The show was alright but I coulda lived without this one.


I originally had the First Blood match at ** but I thought it was a solid gimmick match and helped to further the feud nicely. Also, I agree the show was good but could've been better especially if they would've booked Sky/Kazarian instead of Sky & Chung/Kazarian.

Right now I'm watching Horror Business. Should have my ratings up tomorrow.


----------



## El Conquistador

Thats_howIroll said:


> Any thoughts/ratings/opinions of FYF: Dayton & Chicago? How was FYFhilly on dvd? NYC I'm geting for sure, but I don't know about the other parts of the Fifth Year Festival.
> 
> Like for Philly the top 3 ratings were-****, ***1/2 & ***1/2. That doesn't shout must buy for me like it would for others, since I don't buy to much. BTW this was from this site.


Chicago's show was amazing in every single way. Maybe it was because I had the first row and that made it that much better, but everything on the card was solid. The best match of the night was Briscoes/Lords of the Ring, I have it at ****1/4 and possibly as the best tag match I've ever seen, but I'm going to rewatch it when I buy the DVD so I don't pass judgement.

Jacobs/Colt was awesome with some absolutely SICK spots. Without spoiling some of the spots, ladders, barbed wire bats, chairs, tables, scissors, and some sort of spike were all used. Very hardcore and violent, if you don't like bloody type deathmatches, don't watch it but it was one of the better ROH brawls I've ever seen.

Brent/Albright and the main event (Nigel/Shima' vs. Joe/Cide) were solid too, both at ***1/2 for me. Again though, I don't know how accurate my ratings are, I was so into the show that night that I might be hallucinating a bit.

All in all, definitely get it. I'm positive it's worth the buy and you can't go wrong with the FYF Chicago show on 2/24.


----------



## watts63

Just Ordered From Highspots:

PWG All Nude Revue
PWG The Musical
PWG Kee_ The _ee Out of Our _ool!
PWG 88 Miles Per Hour
PWG Cruisin' for a Bruisin'


----------



## McQueen

*All Japan Women Presents: Dreamslam*

Plum Mariko/Hikari Fukuoka vs Sakie Hasegawa/Kaoru Ito - ** 3/4
Terri Power/Saemi Numata vs Shark Tsushiya/Crusher Maedomari - ** 1/4
Mima Shimota/Tomoko Watanabe vs KAORU/Ultima Tigirita - ***
Suzuku Minami/Esuko Mita vs Rumi Kazama/Miki Handa - *** 1/4
Bat Yoshinaga vs Susan Howard - (This was a kickboxing match so I have no rating for it)
Chigusa Nagayo vs Devil Masami - *** 3/4
Kyoko Inoue/Takako Inoue vs Mayumi Ozaki/Cutie Suzuki - **** 1/4
Aja Kong/Bull Nakano vs Eagle Sawai/Harley Saito - ***
Dynamite Kansai vs Yumiko Hotta - ****
Akira Hokuto vs Shinobu Kanedori - *****
Toshiyo Yamada/Manami Toyota vs Combat Toyoda/Megumi Kudo - *** 1/2

Overall Show Rating - **** (Joshi Goodness )


----------



## Thats_howIroll

Thankyou very much MW for that review. I should be picking that up aswell.


----------



## -Mystery-

*PWG Horror Business*
1. Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins - ***1/4
2. Ronin vs. Shingo Takagi - **
3. Chris Bosh vs. Human Tornado - **3/4
4. Scorpio Sky vs. Matt Sydal - ***
5. Davey Richards vs. Scott Lost - ***1/4
6. *PWG TAG TITLES:* Super Dragon & B-Boy (c) vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4
7. *PWG TITLE:* Joey Ryan (c) vs. El Generico - **3/4

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## Spartanlax

I'll have star ratings up for FYFhilly, Dayton, and Chicago up later tonight, just to let ya'll know.


----------



## ROH

I'm currently watching FYF:NYC, will have a full review up later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Fifth Year Festival: NYC- New York, NY 2/16/07*

*Takeshi Morishima vs. Pelle Primeau-* DUD
*Delirious vs. Adam Pearce-* **
*Allison Danger & Sara Del Ray vs.Daizee Haze & Alexa Thatcher-* **1/4
*Four Way Fray-* ***1/4
*BJ Whitmer vs. Brent Albright-* ** (Awesome visual spectacle)
*Christopher Daniels(c) & Matt Sydal(c) vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong-* ***1/4
*Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana vs. Briscoe Brothers-* ***1/2
*Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe-* ****1/4
*Homicide(c) vs. Jimmy Rave-* ***1/2 

*Fifth Year Festival: Dayton- Dayton, OH 2/23/07*

*Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Brent Albright-* ***1/4
*Jimmy Rave vs. Sterling James Keenan-* **
*Lacey vs. Daizee Haze-* **
*Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe-* ***1/2 
*Matt Sydal(c) vs. Austin Aries-* ***1/4
*Tank Toland vs. Mitch Franklin-* 1/4*
*Six Man Mayhem Match-* ***3/4
*Samoa Joe beat Davey Richards-* ***3/4
*Takeshi Morishima(c) vs. BJ Whitmer-* ***1/4


----------



## Obfuscation

Hey Spart who was in the 6 Man mayhem match at the Dayton show? I don't think I have ever seen a SMM match ever rated that high.


----------



## Spartanlax

Hailsabin said:


> Hey Spart who was in the 6 Man mayhem match at the Dayton show? I don't think I have ever seen a SMM match ever rated that high.


Claudio Castagnoli, Pelle Primeau, Shingo, Matt Cross, Roderick Strong, Mark Briscoe.


----------



## Obfuscation

Spartanlax said:


> Claudio Castagnoli, Pelle Primeau, Shingo, Matt Cross, Roderick Strong, Mark Briscoe.


thanks, sounds awesome. I will more than likely pick up all shows when they are released.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Fifth Year Festival: Chicago- Chicago, IL 2/24/07*

*Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli-* ***1/4
*Sara Del Ray & Allison Danger vs. MsChif & Serena-* ***
*Four Corner Survival-* ***1/4
*Jimmy Rave vs. BJ Whitmer-* **1/2
*Briscoe Brothers vs. Christopher Daniels(c) & Matt Sydal(c)-* ***3/4
*Austin Aries & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards-* ***1/2
*Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs*- ****
*Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide-* ***3/4


----------



## Future Star

Hey LAX i was going to buy FYF Chicago at the show im going to, is it worth the buy?


----------



## ROH

^ I ahven't seen it, but look a those ratings! ***3/4, ***1/2, ****, ***3/4 all back to back is must buy IMO.


----------



## Spartanlax

Future Star said:


> Hey LAX i was going to buy FYF Chicago at the show im going to, is it worth the buy?


Definitely worth the buy, the matches are really great, from the opener to the main event. The SHIMMER match is probably the best one ever in ROH. FYF:Chicago is possibly the best show of the event (haven't seen the UK shows though, so still can't say).


----------



## Future Star

Spartanlax said:


> Definitely worth the buy, the matches are really great, from the opener to the main event. The SHIMMER match is probably the best one ever in ROH. FYF:Chicago is possibly the best show of the event (haven't seen the UK shows though, so still can't say).


thanks, im getting the uk shows also, along with NYC


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Fifth Year Festival: NYC*
1. Delirious vs. Adam Pearce - **
2. Allison Danger & Sara Del Ray vs. Daizee Haze & Alexa Thatcher - *1/2
3. Jack Evans vs. Shingo vs. Xavier vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Four Corner Survival) - ***
4. BJ Whitmer vs. Brent Albright (Tables Are Legal Match) - ***1/4
5. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (World Tag Team Title Match) - ***1/2 
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana - ***1/4
7. Samoa Joe vs. Takeshi Morishima - ****1/4
8. Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave (ROH World Title Match) - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## watts63

*ROH Glory By Honor IV*

*ROH World Championship*
James Gibson (c) vs. Bryan Danielson ****1/4-****1/2

*Fight Without Honor Part One*
Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal ***1/2-***3/4

*Fight Without Honor Part Two*
Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal ***1/2

*Finisher Match*
AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave ***1/2

*ROH Pure Championship*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Roderick Strong ***1/4

Homicide vs. Colt Cabana ***1/4

*Four Corner Survival*
Samoa Joe vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Ricky Reyes vs. Adam Pearce **3/4-***

Austin Aries vs. Azrieal **3/4

Davey Andrews vs. Eric Matlock *​


----------



## McQueen

Old School Goodness

*Best of the British Bulldogs V.1*
British Bulldogs vs Kuniaki Kobayashi/Animal Hamiguchi - *** 1/2
British Bulldogs vs Tiger Mask(Misawa)/Magic Dragon - *** 1/4
British Bulldogs vs Kuniaki Kobayashi/Shin-ichi Nakano - ** 3/4
British Bulldogs vs Stan Hansen/Ted DiBiase - *** 3/4 (might be the best 7-8 minute tag match I've ever seen)
British Bulldogs vs Tiger Mask(Misawa)/Mighty Inoue - ***
British Bulldogs vs Yoshiaki Yatsu/Norio Honaga - ***
British Bulldogs vs Harley Race/Jesse Barr - ** 1/4
British Bulldogs vs Joe & Dean Malenko - ****
British Bulldogs vs Dan Kroffat/Doug Furnas - *** 1/4
British Bulldogs vs Dan Kroffat/Doug Furnas - ** 3/4
British Bulldogs vs Jumbo Tsuruta/Yashiaki Yatsu - ****
British Bulldogs vs Stan Hansen/Terry Gordy - ****

*Best of the British Bulldogs V.2*
British Bulldogs vs Kuniaki Kobayashi/Isamu Teranishi - *** 1/2
Dynamite Kid vs Isamu Teranishi - *** 1/4
Dynamite Kid vs Kuniaki Kobayashi - ***
British Bulldogs vs Black Tiger/The Cobra - *** 1/4
Davey Boy Smith vs The Cobra - *** 1/2
Dynamite Kid vs Davey Boy Smith - *** 1/4
Dynamite Kid vs The Cobra - *** 1/4
Davey Boy Smith vs Kuniaki Kobayashi - **

I might get to V.3 and V.4 later thsi week, from the looks of it V.4 has so repeats of matches on V.1 because V.2 - V.4 are fan made comps. Still this is really good old school stuff especially since most matches are only about 10 minutes long. Just don't expect any crazy high spots and shit.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Weekend of Champions Night Two*

*ROH World & Pure Championship*
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Nigel McGuinness (c) ****3/4

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (c) vs. Jimmy Rave & Alex Shelley ***1/2-***3/4

BJ Whitmer vs. Super Dragon ***1/4-***1/2

Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal ***1/4

Samoa Joe vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/4

Chris Sabin vs. Delirious ***-***1/4

*ROH vs. CZW Brawl*
Ace Steel & Adam Pearce vs. Necro Butcher & Nate Webb ***

*Six Man Mayhem*
Jimmy Yang vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Spud vs. Jay Fury vs. Trik Davis vs. Flash Flanagan **3/4

Colt Cabana & Conrad Kennedy III vs. Irish Airborne **1/2-**3/4​


----------



## CMAngle33

About one year ago, I got an DVD called "Year in Review 2005 - Volume One" and "Volume Two". I wasn't a huge indy fan at the time and didn't appreciate it that match so I watched some stuff from names I knew, like Styles and Shelley and forgot about it. I recently rediscovered the DVDs and watched what I could of Volume One. The disks had been scratched so I watched whatever matches wanted to work. I managed to see 4/11 matches and I'm going to check if my computer can better read the disks.

Also, I finally realized I was being an idiot about rating matches. I subconsciously formulated these stupid little rules and underrated matches that didn't exactly follow them. It get annoying to watch wrestling like that. Matches that obeyed my "rules" got overrated. For some reason, after RoH 4/14, my brain seemed to reset and I could enjoy watching wrestling again. I deleted all my old ratings and I'm going to start fresh.



> *Year In Review 2005 - Volume One Review*
> 
> Homicide vs Trent Acid - ** 1/2
> Petey Williams vs Alex Shelley - *** 1/4
> AJ Styles & Amazing Red vs Homicide & Sonny Siaki - * 1/2
> Christopher Daniels vs Elix Skipper vs Slyck Wagner Brown - *** 1/4
> Ropes From The Roof Match - **
> Ultimo Dragon & Amazing Red vs Josh Daniels & Quiet Storm - ***
> Frankie Kazarian vs Elix Skipper - ***
> Alex Shelley vs Andrew Ryker - *** 1/2
> Briscoe Brothers vs The SAT vs All Money Is Legal - ** 1/2
> Abyss vs Mana - ***
> Rhino vs Homicide - Scratched


If I manage to see anymore matches I'll update this post.

Edit: The DVD is working nicely on my computer. I'll be sure to update.


----------



## Obfuscation

So I am guessing that Smarkmark is a really reliable place to order from huh? Cause if I want to order my Chikara shows I just want to know if its a smart choice. Doesn't hurt to double check.

Also how long will it take since I live in CA? ROH takes like about 5-7 tops so if its somewhat closer it might be quicker, I hope.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hailsabin said:


> So I am guessing that Smarkmark is a really reliable place to order from huh? Cause if I want to order my Chikara shows I just want to know if its a smart choice. Doesn't hurt to double check.
> 
> Also how long will it take since I live in CA? ROH takes like about 5-7 tops so if its somewhat closer it might be quicker, I hope.


SMV is very reliable. I've never had a problem ordering from them. They get me my DVDs about the same amount of time ROH does (2-3 days). You should get your DVDs in about the same amount of time as you do ROH.


----------



## Obfuscation

-Mystery- said:


> SMV is very reliable. I've never had a problem ordering from them. They get me my DVDs about the same amount of time ROH does (2-3 days). You should get your DVDs in about the same amount of time as you do ROH.


Awesome, great to hear. That worry is off my chest and its also good to know that I won't have to wait a bit longer either. Thanks.

*PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 05 Night 1 *Re-Watch**
1. Human Tornado, Top Gun & Hook Bomberry vs Excalibur, Disco Machine & Chris Sabin-**3/4
2. Frankie Kazarian vs Rocky Romero-****
3. Quicksilver vs Davey Richards-***1/4
4. James Gibson vs Joey Ryan-**1/2
5. Chris Bosh vs El Generico-****
6. Bryan Danielson vs Ricky Reyes-***1/2
7. Christopher Daniels vs Scott Lost-***
8. AJ Styles vs Jack Evans-***
9. Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen-***2/3

*Overall*-***3/4


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Fifth Yeah Festival: Philly*
1. Nigel McGuinness vs. TJ Perkins - **1/4
2. Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
3. Colt Cabana, BJ Whitmer, & Daizee Haze vs. Adam Pearce, Jimmy Jacobs, & Lacey (Street Fight) - ***
4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen - ***3/4
5. Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave - ***1/2
6. Roderick Strong vs. Delirious (FIP Heavyweight Title Match) - **
7. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Jack Evans & Shingo (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) - ***1/2
8. Homicide vs. Takeshi Morishima (ROH World Title Match) - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## Thats_howIroll

Could someone rank these shows in order: Dedicated to FYF: Chicago. Thanks.


----------



## Spartanlax

1. FYF: Chicago
2. FYF: NYC
3. FYF: Dayton
4. FYF: Philly
5. Battle Of The Icons
6. Dedicated


----------



## Obfuscation

If anyones has any ratings for CHIKARA's Tag World Grand Prix 06 Nights 1, 2 & 3 and also for Cibernetico Forever as well. Thanks.


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin, Smart Mark Videos are reliable man. I got my DVDs I ordered from them & got them in 7-9 days. So they are cool to buy from.


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> Hailsabin, Smart Mark Videos are reliable man. I got my DVDs I ordered from them & got them in 7-9 days. So they are cool to buy from.


Thanks for more help. Good to also hear it from you since you are from CA yourself. 7-9 days, I can wait that long so its all good.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

Spartanlax said:


> 1. FYF: Chicago
> 2. FYF: NYC
> 3. FYF: Dayton
> 4. FYF: Philly
> 5. Battle Of The Icons
> 6. Dedicated


Thanks. Are FYF: Dayton & Philly on par or better than CSN2?

Next Order Lineup(Could be changed)

FYF: Chicago
FYF: Dayton
FYF: Liverpool
FYF: Finale


----------



## Overrated

Yay just got my first 2 ROH DVD's The Best Of Jack Evans and Death Before Dishonor IV.


----------



## Future Star

Overrated™ said:


> Yay just got my first 2 ROH DVD's The Best Of Jack Evans and Death Before Dishonor IV.


never saw best of evans, but u should enjoy DBD 4


----------



## McQueen

Overrated™ said:


> Yay just got my first 2 ROH DVD's The Best Of Jack Evans and Death Before Dishonor IV.


Not what I would have recommended to a 1st time buyer but an enjoyable order nonetheless. Hope you like them.


----------



## StraightEdge

I Recently Ordered "Supercard of Honor 2006", "Fight of the Century", "Final Battle 2006" and A ROH T-Shirt.

My Next Order will be all 6 FYF Shows, "Supercard of Honor 2007" & "All Star Extrangaznza III"


----------



## Overrated

arghhh the ROH DVD's are not working on my PS3 :frustrate


----------



## Corey

StraightEdge said:


> I Recently Ordered "Supercard of Honor 2006", "Fight of the Century", "Final Battle 2006" and A ROH T-Shirt.
> 
> My Next Order will be all 6 FYF Shows, "Supercard of Honor 2007" & "All Star Extrangaznza III"


Nice order. Be ready for 3 long main events. 30+ min. each.


----------



## watts63

Overrated™ said:


> arghhh the ROH DVD's are not working on my PS3 :frustrate


That sucks. It works on PS2 but not PS3? That gives me second thoughts about buying a PS3.


----------



## thetruth316

Question: When ordering from smartmark, can you only pay via Paypal, or cash/cheque?

I was about to order the 2004 & 2006 TPIs, but didn't see any credit card option.


----------



## watts63

It's Pay Pal truth.


----------



## thetruth316

Yeah, I saw the Paypal or cheque/money orders part. I thought I might've missed something. Cheers for the help.


----------



## Claymore

thetruth316 said:


> Question: When ordering from smartmark, can you only pay via Paypal, or cash/cheque?
> 
> I was about to order the 2004 & 2006 TPIs, but didn't see any credit card option.


You can pay by credit card.....Click the Paypal option, and follow the steps.

It will then give you the option to pay with you credit card.


----------



## ROH

thetruth316 said:


> Question: When ordering from smartmark, can you only pay via Paypal, or cash/cheque?
> 
> I was about to order the 2004 & 2006 TPIs, but didn't see any credit card option.


I'm probaly wrong, but isn't Paypal just a way to pay with your card on the internet, to save you writing out your card number all the time/on every order you make?

Anyways, the guys at SMV are *REALLY* nice and helpful, you can e-mail them and they'll probably gladly accept your credit card option.

EDIT: F it, I'm late.


----------



## CMAngle33

I finished the YIR DVD. The whole thing worked on my computer.



> *Year In Review 2005 - Volume One Review*
> 
> Homicide vs Trent Acid - ** 1/2
> Petey Williams vs Alex Shelley - *** 1/4
> AJ Styles & Amazing Red vs Homicide & Sonny Siaki - * 1/2
> Christopher Daniels vs Elix Skipper vs Slyck Wagner Brown - *** 1/4
> Ropes From The Roof Match - **
> Ultimo Dragon & Amazing Red vs Josh Daniels & Quiet Storm - ***
> Frankie Kazarian vs Elix Skipper - ***
> Alex Shelley vs Andrew Ryker - *** 1/2
> Briscoe Brothers vs The SAT vs All Money Is Legal - ** 1/2
> Abyss vs Mana - ***
> Rhino vs Homicide - ** 3/4
> 
> *Best Match:* Alex Shelley vs Andrew Ryker
> *Worst Match:* AJ Styles & Amazing Red vs Homicide & Sonny Siaki
> 
> *Overall Show -* ** 3/4


I forget what I paid for this, but it was most likely too much. For a best of DVD, most of the matches were more or less whatever RF Video could get their hands on. Some things a prospective buyer should know is that the Ropes From The Roof match was pretty much comedy and spots. Everyone came out to the Indian Jones theme and "Captain Jack" from Billy Joel was played at the end for Jack Evans. Styles & Red vs Homicide & Siaki was a shitty match. It took place outside with a bunch of drunk idiots that only occupied 1/4 of the seats. These two drunk women gave Homicide a bunch of crap, and his focus was diverted. It would up hurting the match. The match started off with some nice wrestling, but everyone seemed to give up when the DJ started playing music during the match. The whole thing was a disaster. Shelley was the MVP of this DVD. His match with Williams was good, but the match with Ryker was better. This DVD was decent. I wouldn't go out of my way to buy it, but it would be worth a rental if you find it for rent. If you want to pay the $20 on RFVideo, be my guest.

Due to the rules of the forum, I can only rip two matches from the DVD so go ahead and tell me what you are interested in.


----------



## ROH

^ The Shelley matches, lol.


----------



## Duke Silver

I'm thinkin about making a big first order to take advantage of the buy 3 get 1 free deal. I've been meaning to buy some ROH DVD's for about a year now, so things just keep building up. Anyway, after finally moving for the last time, i'm ready. Here's the list i was thinking about*:*

Fifth Year Festival: Chicago
Fifth Year Festival: New York
Fight of the Century
Manhattan Mayhem
Era of Honor Begins
Death Before Dishonor III
4th Anniversary Show
Dethroned
Nowhere to Run
Joe vs Kobashi
Punk: The Final Chapter
Final Battle 2005


_free (not that it matters which ones, just trying to seperate)_*:*

Testing the Limit
The Midnight Express Reunion
Joe vs Punk II
Death Before Dishonor 1

Is there a show i should buy before any of these? Basically just list the 16 best ROH DVD's, please.  They don't have to be complete shows.


----------



## -Mystery-

-FYF: NYC
-FYF: Philly
-FYF: Chicago
-FYF: Dayton
-Manhattn Mayhem
-Better Than Our Best
-Dragon Gate Challenge
-Supercard of Honor
-Joe vs. Punk II
-Nowhere To Run
-Glory By Honor V: Night 2
-Final Battle 2006
-Unified
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2
-Weekend of Champions Night 2
-Joe vs. Kobashi


----------



## Duke Silver

None at all.


----------



## .EMO

Wait, tell the UK and the Detroit shows come out.


----------



## McQueen

World said:


> I'm thinkin about making a big first order to take advantage of the buy 3 get 1 free deal. I've been meaning to buy some ROH DVD's for about a year now, so things just keep building up. Anyway, after finally moving for the last time, i'm ready. Here's the list i was thinking about*:*
> 
> Fifth Year Festival: Chicago
> Fifth Year Festival: New York
> Fight of the Century
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Era of Honor Begins
> Death Before Dishonor III
> 4th Anniversary Show
> Dethroned
> Nowhere to Run
> Joe vs Kobashi
> Punk: The Final Chapter
> Final Battle 2005
> 
> 
> _free (not that it matters which ones, just trying to seperate)_*:*
> 
> Testing the Limit
> The Midnight Express Reunion
> Joe vs Punk II
> Death Before Dishonor 1
> 
> Is there a show i should buy before any of these? Basically just list the 16 best ROH DVD's, please.  They don't have to be complete shows.


Sub out 
Punk: The Final Chapter
Testing the Limits
Dethroned
Death Before Dishonor I &
DBD III
Fight of the Century

for
Unified
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Escape From New York
Better Than Our Best
Supercard of Honor (2 discs can't be a free pick)
Dragon Gate Challenge


----------



## -Mystery-

World, I'd also suggest buying relatively newer shows along because you can pick up shows from 2004 and 2005 when a $10 sale rolls around. My suggestion is pick up the bigger shows from 2004 and 2005 (i.e. Joe vs. Punk II, Manhattan Mayhem, etc) and less than important shows later during a $10 sale (i.e. Death Before Dishonor III and Punk: The Final Chapter).


----------



## Overrated

Ok i finally got my bloody ROH DVD's to play in colour all i did was use a different cable, so if anyone has a PS3 just get the next cable up  

Ive only watched the main event of DBH IV COD CZW vs ROH. I thought this match was brilliant ****3/4 from me, i loved it. Shame Joe got took out early  but other than that it was brill. Cannot wait till i watch the other matches tomorrow


----------



## StraightEdge

Question: If There is an item on the "Weekly Specials", Will They Take it off hte Store when the Weekly Special down and if they stayed, would they stay the same price?


----------



## Thats_howIroll

-Mystery- said:


> -FYF: NYC
> -FYF: Philly
> -FYF: Chicago
> -FYF: Dayton
> -Manhattn Mayhem
> -Better Than Our Best
> -Dragon Gate Challenge
> -Supercard of Honor
> -Joe vs. Punk II
> -Nowhere To Run
> -Glory By Honor V: Night 2
> -Final Battle 2006
> -Unified
> -Chicago Spectacular Night 2
> -Weekend of Champions Night 2
> -Joe vs. Kobashi


Whoh, you'd put all four of the FYF shows in the 16 best roh shows ever. Man I think I need to get all of them. Is FYF: Philly better than CSN2?


----------



## -Mystery-

Thats_howIroll said:


> Whoh, you'd put all four of the FYF shows in the 16 best roh shows ever. Man I think I need to get all of them. Is FYF: Philly better than CSN2?


I wouldn't really put them in the top 16 but like I said he's better off getting newer shows with the Buy 3, Get 1 sale then get great older shows later during a $10 sale.


----------



## Honor™

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
The whole FYF doesnt really appeal to me. There are parts of each show which look great, but nothing on the whole looks all that good. I am downloading stuff from the shows though, and ill probably pick up the Supercard of Honor 2 show, as well as the FYF show with Rave VS Cide on it in a couple of weeks. If i can get the money together


----------



## Spartanlax

Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> The whole FYF doesnt really appeal to me. There are parts of each show which look great, but nothing on the whole looks all that good. I am downloading stuff from the shows though, and ill probably pick up the Supercard of Honor 2 show, as well as the FYF show with Rave VS Cide on it in a couple of weeks. If i can get the money together


I highly reccomend both the FYF: NYC and FYF: Chicago shows, definitely must buys. The other two are great shows too, but if you can download the high points, then you're good.


----------



## .EMO

I just got PWG Crusin for a Brusin and Crazymania All Star Weekend 3


----------



## MrPaiMei

Has anyone (especially you Spartan, considering your sig) seen Fight Sports Midwest: Chapter One?? They really seem like the next big indy, they have another huge show coming up.


----------



## watts63

My ROH Order has finally came today. If you are wondering it's...

Better Than Our Best ($10)
Main Event Spectacles ($10)
FYF: Philly
FYF: New York

*ROH Better Than Our Best*

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (c) vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi ****1/4

*Chicago Street Fight*
Colt Cabana vs. Homicide ****-****1/4

*ROH World Championship*
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Lance Storm ****

Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley & Masato Yoshino vs. Ryo Saito, Genki Horiguchi & Dragon Kid ***1/2-***3/4

*Four Corner Survival*
Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Yang ***1/2

*Six Man Mayhem*
Jack Evans vs. Matt Sydal vs. Ace Steel vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jake Crist vs. Dave Crist ***

*ROH vs. CZW Brawl*
Adam Pearce, Claudio Castagnoli, BJ Whitmer & Jim Cornette vs. Chris Hero & Necro Butcher ***

*Do or Die For Delirious*
Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious **3/4​
------------------------------------------------------------------

*Fifth Year Festival: New York*

Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe ****

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana ***1/2-***3/4

*ROH World Championship*
Homicide (c) vs. Jimmy Rave ***1/2

*Tables Are Legal*
BJ Whitmer vs. Brent Albright ***1/4-***1/2

*Four Way Fray*
SHINGO vs. Jack Evans vs. Xavier vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***1/4-***1/2

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal (c) vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ***1/4

Delirious vs. Adam Pearce **3/4

Sara Del Ray & Allison Danger vs. Daizee Haze & Alexa Thatcher **1/4

Takeshi Morishima vs. Pelle Primeau 1/4*​


----------



## Spartanlax

MrPaiMei said:


> Has anyone (especially you Spartan, considering your sig) seen Fight Sports Midwest: Chapter One?? They really seem like the next big indy, they have another huge show coming up.


I'll be seeing it in the next week or so. Also, I'd look out for PWX if they decided to advertise more and take advantage of the whole "CZW betraying their fans" thing going on.


----------



## thetruth316

I just ordered:

2004 Ted Petty Invitational
2006 Ted Petty Invitational
FYF: NY
FYF: Philly
FYF: Chicago
Final Battle 2006

Much thanks to Claymore and ROH™ for the help with smartmark.


----------



## ROH

^ Awesome order, enjoy it!


----------



## watts63

*ROH Fifth Year Festival: Philly*

El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ***3/4-****

*ROH World Championship*
Homicide (c) vs. Takeshi Morishma ***1/2

*Street Fight*
BJ Whitmer, Colt Cabana & Daizee Haze vs. Jimmy Jacobs, Adam Pearce & Lacey ***1/2

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal (c) vs. Jack Evans & SHINGO ***1/4-***1/2

Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/4

Nigel McGuinness vs. TJ Perkins ***

Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave **3/4

*FIP Heavyweight Championship*
Roderick Strong (c) vs. Delirious *1/4​


----------



## ROH

^ I really thought the FYF: Philly tag match was awesome. Slick match all the way through, and really hot finishing sequence. I read a negative live report/review of it saying this big multi man hurracarana spot (also saying would have been spot of the match) was horribly botched and pretty much ruined the match. ROH *must* have edited it out, because that did definately not happen on DVD.


----------



## watts63

ROH™ said:


> ^ I really thought the FYF: Philly tag match was awesome. Slick match all the way through, and really hot finishing sequence. I read a negative live report/review of it saying this big multi man hurracarana spot (also saying would have been spot of the match) was horribly botched and pretty much ruined the match. ROH *must* have edited it out, because that did definately not happen on DVD.


That's smart. I would have edited that out too.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Main Event Spectacles*

*#1 Contender Trophy Match*
AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson ****

Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer ***1/2

*Scramble Cage Match*
Trent Acid & Johnny Kashmere vs. Teddy Hart & Jack Evans vs. Jay Lethal & Azrieal vs. Joel & Jose Maximo vs. Carnage Crew ***1/2

*Four Corner Survival*
Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk vs. Steve Corino vs. Christopher Daniels ***1/4-***1/2

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
Izzy & Dixie (c) vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ***1/4

*Field of Honor*
Colt Cabana vs. Dan Maff ***-***1/4

Nigel McGuinness & Xavier vs. Tony Mamaluke & John Walters ***-***1/4

Matt Stryker vs. Justin Credible **3/4​


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> That's smart. I would have edited that out too.


lol good response. :agree:


----------



## StraightEdge

Question: If There is an item on the "Weekly Specials", Will They Take it off hte Store when the Weekly Special down and if they stayed, would they stay the same price?


----------



## watts63

What were the best ROH shows in 2002?

EDIT: I Just Found Out on Testing The Limit That My Dream Match (Low Ki & Homicide vs. The Briscoes) happened so, did anyone seen that match & tell me how it was?


----------



## MrPaiMei

It was damn good but nothing special, round 10 minutes. I think around ***1/2 tops.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Best of The Rottweilers: Let The Gates of Hell Open*

*ROH Reborn Stage One; ROH World Championship*
Samoa Joe (c) vs. Homicide ****

*ROH Reborn Completion; Grudge Match*
Homicide, Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Samoa Joe, Jay & Mark Briscoe ****

*ROH Round Robin Challenge III; Grudge Match*
Ricky Reyes vs. Samoa Joe ***3/4-****

*ROH Death Before Dishonor Part One*
Low Ki & Rocky Romero vs. Dan Maff & BJ Withmer ***1/2-***3/4

*ROH Death Before Dishonor Part Two*
Low Ki vs. Mark Briscoe ***1/2

*ROH Death Before Dishonor Part Two*
Homicide vs. Jay Briscoe ***1/2

*ROH Scramble Cage Melee*
Homicide vs. CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe ***1/2

*ROH Testing The Limit; ROH Tag Team Championship*
CM Punk & Colt Cabana (c) vs. Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero ***1/4-***1/2​
EDIT: 5 Days Later...My PWG DVDs is here. Highspots is really fast.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hey watts what PWG Shows did you get??

*ROH Death Before Dishonor III*
*ROH Tag Titles*-BJ Whitmer/Jimmy Jacobs vs Jimmy Rave/Fast Eddie-**1/2

*Anything Goes*-The Carnage Crew vs Ring Crew Express-**2/3

*Pure Title*-Samoa Joe vs Colt Cabana-***1/2

AJ Styles vs Petey Williams-**3/4

Roderick Strong/Jack Evans vs Izzy & Deranged-***1/4

Nigel McGuinness vs James Gibson vs Homicide vs Azrieal-****

Low Ki vs Jay Lethal-**2/3

*ROH World Title*-CM Punk vs Austin Aries-****1/2


----------



## Platt

My PWG shows arrived today aswell


----------



## watts63

I got...

Crusin' For A Brusin'
All Nude Revue
Kee_ The _ee Out of Our _ool
The Musical
88 Miles Per Hour

I got four of the five shows for $7.48. What did you get Platt?


----------



## Platt

watts63 said:


> I got...
> 
> Crusin' For A Brusin'
> All Nude Revue
> Kee_ The _ee Out of Our _ool
> The Musical
> 88 Miles Per Hour
> 
> I got four of the five shows for $7.68. What did you get Platt?


The Secret Of The Ooze
All Star Weekend 2 Electric Boogaloo
Guitarmageddon
Free Admission(Just Kidding)
Uncanny Xmas(already got it but it was bundled in with them)
Taste The Radness

Came as a job lot off ebay


----------



## Obfuscation

Platt said:


> The Secret Of The Ooze
> All Star Weekend 2 Electric Boogaloo
> Guitarmageddon
> Free Admission(Just Kidding)
> Uncanny Xmas(already got it but it was bundled in with them)
> Taste The Radness
> 
> Came as a job lot off ebay


Oh so it was All Star Weekend 2, got it. Due to that minor confusion a bit back

Free Admission is good but I must tell you the first 3 matches don't have audio sound in them:$ But the Commentary by Excalibur & Disco is so awesome it makes it worth it, especially the 1st match. Just thought I fill you in

Enjoy you shows too Watts, Scorpio vs Dragon Guerrilla Warfare!


----------



## watts63

*PWG Crusin' For A Brusin'*

*PWG Tag Team Championship*
Davey Richards & Super Dragon (c) vs. Quicksilver & El Generico ****1/2 (This could had been a ***** match with a little more time.)

Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***3/4-****

*Two Out of Three Falls*
Chris Sabin vs. B-Boy ***1/2

*#1 Contender Match*
Chris Bosh vs. Scott Lost ***1/4

*PWG Championship; Special Enforcer Scorpio Sky*
Joey Ryan (c) vs. The Human Tornado ***

TJ Perkins vs. Alex Koslov ***

Zorke, Phoenix Star & Top Gun Talwar vs. Nemesis, Ronin & Disco Machine **1/2-**3/4​


----------



## watts63

*PWG All Nude Revue*

*PWG Championship*
Super Dragon (c) vs. Samoa Joe ****

*PWG Tag Team Championship*
Chris Bosh & Scott Lost (c) vs. Scorpio Sky & Quicksilver ***1/2-***3/4

Roderick Strong vs. Ricky Reyes ***1/2

Alex Shelley vs. El Generico ***1/4-***1/2

Fankie Kazarian vs. Tony Stardlin ***1/4

Kevin Steen vs. Christopher Daniels ***1/4

The Human Tornado, Ronin, Shannon & Shane Ballard vs. Phoenix Star, Zorke, Top Gun Talwar & Hook Bomberry ***-***1/4​
---------------------------

*PWG Musical*

American Dragon vs. Samoa Joe ****1/4 (Amazing Hard-Hitting Match; This Match is a Must-See)



> Fan: Joe Leave Him Alone You Bully.
> Joe: Does Samoa Joe Gonna Have To Choke A Bitch?


*PWG Tag Team Championship*
Chris Bosh & Quicksilver (c) vs. Super Dragon & Excalibur ***1/2-***3/4

*Teacher vs. Student*
Christopher Daniels vs. B-Boy ***-***1/4

Joey Ryan, Scott Lost & Billy Kim vs. Sal, Vito & Brandon Thomaseli ***

Ricky Reyes vs. Apollo Kahn **3/4-***

Disco Machine vs. Scorpio Sky **3/4

Hardkcore Kidd vs. Deranged & Lit with Teddy Hart **

Top Gun Talwar & Charles Mercury vs. The Human Tornado & Supa Badd 1/2*​


----------



## Platt

Taste The Radness was missng from my delivery so i contacted the guy and he can't find it anywhere so he's giving me a replacement and a free dvd aswell  just got to wait for him to send a list so i can pick what i want


----------



## dman88

watts63 said:


> *PWG All Nude Revue*
> 
> *PWG Championship*
> Super Dragon (c) vs. Samoa Joe ****
> 
> *PWG Tag Team Championship*
> Chris Bosh & Scott Lost (c) vs. Scorpio Sky & Quicksilver ***1/2-***3/4
> 
> Roderick Strong vs. Ricky Reyes ***1/2
> 
> Alex Shelley vs. El Generico ***1/4-***1/2
> 
> Fankie Kazarian vs. Tony Stardlin ***1/4
> 
> Kevin Steen vs. Christopher Daniels ***1/4
> 
> The Human Tornado, Ronin, Shannon & Shane Ballard vs. Phoenix Star, Zorke, Top Gun Talwar & Hook Bomberry ***-***1/4​


Wow this is a very solid show. I might have to pick this up.

Thanks


----------



## watts63

Platt said:


> Taste The Radness was missng from my delivery so i contacted the guy and he can't find it anywhere so he's giving me a replacement and a free dvd aswell  just got to wait for him to send a list so i can pick what i want


I heard Taste The Radness wasn't all that good anyways. What DVDs your gonna get?



dman88 said:


> Wow this is a very solid show. I might have to pick this up.
> 
> Thanks


If you buy it, make sure you get it at Highspots for $7.48.


----------



## watts63

*PWG Kee_ The _ee Out of Our _ool*

*Guerrilla Warfare Match*
Scorpio Sky vs. Super Dragon ***3/4

Ricky Reyes vs. Puma ***1/4

Samoa Joe & American Dragon vs. Shane & Shannon Ballard ***-***1/4

*PWG Tag Team Championship*
Joey Ryan & Scott Lost (c) vs. Chris Bosh & Quicksilver ***-***1/4

Spanky vs. Frankie Kazarian ***-***1/4

*PWG Championship*
Adam Pearce (c) vs. Bobby Quance **3/4

Colt Cabana vs. Babi Slymm **1/4-**1/2

Disco Machine vs. Charles Mercury **-**1/4​


----------



## Platt

watts63 said:


> I heard Taste The Radness wasn't all that good anyways. What DVDs your gonna get?
> 
> 
> 
> If you buy it, make sure you get it at Highspots for $7.48.



He only really had shoot interviews left so im getting the Chris Hero one and the free ones gonna be a surprise


----------



## watts63

SPRING CLEANING SALE- TAKE 30% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER

Ring of Honor's 30% off promotion returns for a very limited time. Don't miss this rare opportunity to save 30% on your next order with no minimum purchase required. This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

To redeem your 30% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: spring into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on Monday, April 23rd at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

Damn I Hope Some DVDs Around This Time.


----------



## Platt

Just ordered the 6 2007 shows that are out aswell as the latest Shimmer dvd with a grand total saving of $40


----------



## watts63

Platt said:


> Just ordered the 6 2007 shows that are out aswell as the latest Shimmer dvd with a grand total saving of $40


What you got besides SHIMMER?


*PWG 88 Miles Per Hour*

*Guerrilla Games Elimination Match*
Scorpio Sky, Chris Bosh, Quicksilver, Top Gun Talwar & Charles Mercury vs. Super Dragon, Excalibur, Joey Ryan, Scott Lost & Disco Machine ****

*New Japan Dojo Strong Style Match*
Brad Bradley vs. American Dragon ***1/4-***1/2

*Cuba vs. Japan*
Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero vs. Nosawa & Masada ***1/4-***1/2

*Special Referee: Toro*
Ebessan vs. Kuishinbo Kamen ***1/4 (LMAO)

*New Japan vs. Osaka Pro*
Puma vs. Black Tigers ***-***1/4

Bobby Quance vs. Tiger's Mask ***-***1/4

*Grudge Match*
Adam Pearce & Hardkore Kidd vs. Frankie Kazarian & Babi Slymm **3/4​


----------



## Platt

watts63 said:


> What you got besides SHIMMER?



FYF: Chicago
FYF: Dayton
FYF: Philly
FYF: NYC
Battle Of The Icons
Dedication


----------



## Overrated

Just watched Jack Evans vs bryan Danielson. i thought danielson was gonna snap him in half when he had this waist boston crab on him.


----------



## -Mystery-

*PWG All Star Weekend IV Night 1*
1. Colt Cabana vs. Petey Williams - **3/4
2. Ronin vs. M-Dogg 20 - **
3. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black - ***1/2
4. Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels - ***1/4
5. AJ Styles vs. PAC - ***1/2
6. *PWG TAG TITLES:* B-Boy & Super Dragon (c) vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong - ***1/2
7. Samoa Joe vs. Rocky Romero - ***1/2
8. Quicksilver, Frankie Kazarian, El Generico & Human Tornado vs. Chris Bosh, Scott Lost, Scorpio Sky & Joey Ryan - ***1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> *PWG Tag Team Championship*
> Davey Richards & Super Dragon (c) vs. Quicksilver & El Generico ****1/2 (This could had been a ***** match with a little more time.)


A little more time!? They got 37 Min! But still a great match nonetheless.

So with Chikara dvds I have been thinking of getting The Tag world Grand Prix(all 3) & The Crushing Weight Of Main Stream Ignorance has my first shows, does anyone have any ratings for them?


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> A little more time!? They got 37 Min! But still a great match nonetheless.
> 
> So with Chikara dvds I have been thinking of getting The Tag world Grand Prix(all 3) & The Crushing Weight Of Main Stream Ignorance has my first shows, does anyone have any ratings for them?



They could had made it to 40 minutes lol


----------



## ROH

Hailsabin said:


> A little more time!? They got 37 Min! But still a great match nonetheless.
> 
> So with Chikara dvds I have been thinking of getting The Tag world Grand Prix(all 3) & The Crushing Weight Of Main Stream Ignorance has my first shows, does anyone have any ratings for them?


Well I've already posted quite alot, but I'll repost them all (for all 4 shows) in 1 post later on today, in about 5 - 6 hours time. :agree:

EDIT: Here you go.


*TWGP 06 Night 1*

1. Crossbones & Rorschach vs. Hallowicked & Delirious - **1/2

2. Sumie Sakai & Ranmaru vs. Alere Little Feather & Allison Danger - **1/2

3. Team K-Dojo (MIYAWAKI & Yoshiaki Yago) vs. The Iron Saints (Sal & Vito Thomaselli) - ***1/2

4. Team IWA Mid-South (Ian Rotten & Mickie Knuckles) vs. Sabian & Eddie Kingston - ***

5. Cheech & Cloudy vs. The Gambino Brothers (Mickey & Marshall) - **

6. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Equinox & Hydra - ***1/4

7. Team DDT (KUDO & MIKAMI) vs. Mana & Larry Sweeney - **

8. Team WWF (CP Munk & Colt CaBunny) vs. Matt Turner & Anthony Franco - ***1/4

9. Cheech & Cloudy vs. Delirious & Hallowicked - ***1/2

10. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ranmaru & Sumie Sakai - ***1/2

11. Team DDT (KUDO & MIKAMI) vs. Team K-Dojo (Yoshiaki Yago & MIYAWAKI) - **** (MOTN)

12. Eddie Kingston & Sabian vs. Joker & Necro Butcher - ***1/2

*Overall score*: 8/10.


*TWGP 06 Night 2*

1. Lancelot (Lance Steel & Lance Steel) vs. The Colony (Soldier Ant & Fire Ant) - **3/4

2. Notorious Inc. (Drew Blood & Devon Moore) vs. The North Star Express (Ryan Cruz & Darin Corbin) managed by J.J. Dillon - ***

3. Team F.I.S.T. (Icarus & Gran Akuma) vs. Team Shimmer (Rain & Daizee Haze) - ***

4. 2.0 (Jagged & Shane Matthews) vs. Men At Work (Mister ZERO & Shane Storm) - **

5. Team Toryumon (Shinjitsu Nohashi & Amigo Suzuki) vs. Retail Dragon & Dragon Dragon - ***

6. Team dragondoor (Skayde & Milano Collection AT) vs. The Prescription Thugs (Dr. Cheung & Darkness Crabtree) - **1/4 

7. Sexxxy Eddy & Kevin Steen vs. Jigsaw & Arik Cannon - ***14

8. Team MUGA (Osamu Nishimura & Katsushi Takemura) vs. The Heartbreak Express - *1/2 

9. Lancelot (Lance Steel & Lance Steel) vs. The North Star Express (Ryan Cruz & Darin Corbin) managed by J.J. Dillon - **1/2

10. Team F.I.S.T. (Icarus & Gran Akuma) vs. Men At Work (Mister ZERO & Shane Storm) - ***1/2 (MOTN)

11. Jigsaw & Arik Cannon vs. Team MUGA (Osamu Nishimura & Katsushi Takemura) - ***1/2

12. Team Toryumon (Shinjitsu Nohashi & Amigo Suzuki) vs. Team dragondoor (Skayde & Milano Collection AT) - ***1/2

*Overall score*: 7/10.


*TWGP 06 Night 3* (I wrote all this one about a week ago)

1. Rain, Ranmaru & Allison Danger vs. Daizee Haze, Sumie Sakai & Mickie Knuckles - *** (fun opener, lots of action)

2. Quarter finals: Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. The North Star Express (Ryan Cruz & Darin Corbin) managed by J.J. Dillon - ***1/4_***1/2 (really great tag match, loads of cool double teams and reversals)

3. Quarter finals: Eddie Kingston & Sabian vs. Team F.I.S.T. (Gran Akuma & Icarus) - ***1/4_***1/2 (really good tag match, very stiff)

4. Quarter finals: Team DDT (KUDO & MIKAMI) vs. Hallowicked & Delirious - ***1/2 (Great tag match being very wild too)

5. Quarter finals: Milano Collection AT & Skayde vs. Osamu Nishimura & Katsushi Takemura - ***1/4 (good slower match)

6. MIYAWAKI, Amigo Suzuki & Shinjitsu Nohashi vs. Jigsaw, Shane Storm & Equinox - ***1/4 (AWESOME 6 man but held down by some sloppiness/botches)

7. Kevin Steen, Sal & Vito Thomaselli vs. Ian Rotten, Arik Cannon & Joker - *** (stiff and fun, lots of action)

8. Semi finals: Hallowicked & Delirious vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4 (great underdog story and a HOT finishing stretch)

9. Semi finals: Milano Collection AT & Skayde vs. Team F.I.S.T. - ***1/2 (Very good intense match)

10. Necro Butcher vs. Yoshiaki Yago - *** (SICK as hell, held down by short length)

11. Larry Sweeney, The Heartbreak Express & 2.0 vs. Sexxxy Eddy, Player Uno, Maxime Boyer, Retail Dragon & Dragon Dragon - *** (very fun 6 man, good buffer match before tourny final)

12. Finals: Milano Collection AT & Skayde vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli - ****_****1/4 (completely excellent tag match, everything spot on) (MOTN)

*Overall score*: 9/10. *MUST BUY* for any CHIKARA fans/anyone willing to get into CHIKARA.


*Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance*

1. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Equinox (CC vs a high flyer = awesome) - ***1/4

2. UltraMantis Black & Hydra vs. The Colony - **1/2

3. Lance Steel vs. Lance Steel - *1/2

4. Cheech & Cloudy vs. North Star Express - ***1/4 

5. Eddie Kingston vs. Larry Sweeney - ***1/2

6. Lance Steel Interview - N/A

7. Chris Hero vs. Shane Storm - **** (MOTN)

8. Gran Akuma vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***3/4

9. Jon Moxley vs. Arik Cannon - ***

10. Hair vs. Mask - Icarus vs. Jigsaw - ****

*Overall score*: 9/10, must buy.


You're welcome.


----------



## FallenAngel88

I have did the math and figured out that i could buy two dvd's for 32 dollars so I am decideing to get 2 with the 30% deal.But need some help.What DVD's should i get.

Glory by Honor V Night 2
Final Battle 2006
Fifth Year Festival:NYC
Fifth Year Festivalayton
Fifth Year Festival:Chicago

TNA Turning Point 2006
TNA No Surrender 2006


----------



## Casket Cakes

Random CZW Reviews:

Down With The Sickness 2: CZW Title Match-Chris Hero vs Eddie Kingston

Everyone who has been a fan of Combat Zone Wrestling for the past few years will know about this great feud between two of CZW's best. This match was very stiff with plenty of shots from a variety of body parts (including a lot of head butts!), the crowd were into it which is always a plus as CZW crowds tend to be very crappy alot of the time. Overall very entertaining but with a dissapointing finish which the crowd went quiet for until the 3 count. It's definately worth checking out if your a fan of either of these men. 

Strictly CZW: CZW Title Match-Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero 

This is Hero's first defence of the belt. In storyline terms the match came out of the blue, but the match itself was pretty good indeed. The crowd unfortunately were crap but it didn't ruin the match for me. Alot of lucha style wrestling, arm drags galore. These guys are talented as hell and it shows here. Claudio is especially agile for his size and build. Around the middle of the match things slowed down a bit which may bore some people but it gradually picks up again into a nice finish. Again definately worth checking out if you a fan of either of these guys and this is a pretty good showcase of both mens talent, however i'd like to stress again-THE CROWD SUCKED.

Cage of Death 8: CZW Title Match-Eddie Kingston vs Chris Hero vs Justice Pain

Pain is over at COD! Getting a great reception and chants. Hero also recieves a good crowd reaction, while Kingston recieves the heel reception. The atmosphere is great and the match is on, this is how CZW should always be. "F*ck you Eddie!" chants lead us to the bell. The match began slow with Pain and Hero in the ring while Heel Eddie escaped to ringside. I'm not sure if Kingston got injured for real but he seemed to have trouble walking which led to some events which didn't look staged. Pain also took a nasty spill off the top in hand-stand position which may have been "f*cked up!". The match progressed well with some great spots/moves and the end was nice and quick. Good effort, CZW title matches at Cage of Death have been pretty controversial over the last few years and this was no different. I don't care what anyone says about him, Justice Pain can put on decent matches and deserves some credit.

Down With The Sickness 2: Ladder Match-Derek Frazier vs Ruckus

The main event of the second Chris Cash Memorial show and a match that has happened before. Nice chain wrestling start followed by a bit of time wasting followed by more chain wrestling! A bit sketchy but good, a nice start to the match. On a side note i love Ruckus' flippy karate thing where he dodges the opponent and the cat and mouse moonsault thing, they look sick! Good inventive wrestling, brutal ladder shots and high spots continue for most of the match. Crappy CZW crowd syndrome enters pretty early however, which is never good, maybe because it was an afternoon show, their quiet not being assholes though. I was hoping for quick spot fest heaven here so i was dissapointed. Around half way through i would hit fast-forward as Frazier takes a long time to get a table out from under the ring and into it, must have been embarrassing. A bit to long, Nick Gage's Borat quotes are commentary are more entertaining them some bits of the match and its a bit sloppy. This match is not compulsive viewing. Frazier and Ruckus didn't even seem into it. "Ruckus may have just broke his ass!".


----------



## ROH

FallenAngel88 said:


> I have did the math and figured out that i could buy two dvd's for 32 dollars so I am decideing to get 2 with the 30% deal.But need some help.What DVD's should i get.
> 
> Glory by Honor V Night 2
> Final Battle 2006
> Fifth Year Festival:NYC
> Fifth Year Festivalayton
> Fifth Year Festival:Chicago
> 
> TNA Turning Point 2006
> TNA No Surrender 2006


Don't get the TNA. You seem delighted at the Dayton show prospect, but what I've read says there are better shows out there. Anyways, I say get these:

Glory By Honov V Night 2 (complete MUST own, if you don't buy this you're a fool quite frankly, best wrestling match ever (IMO) on this with Dragon/KENTA)
Final Battle 2006 (Granted I haven't seen the FYF Chicago show which could rank up with this, this show is still really good, filled with great matches (many of which reaching/topping ****) and a great way to end 2006 with ROH)

You're welcome.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I rank those shows...

Glory by Honor V: Night Two
Final Battle 2006
Chicago
Dayton
NYC


I'll have reviews of Dayton and Chicago later today, with some opinions that may surprise some people.


----------



## ROH

^ I look foward to the reviews...only if they don't get lost though.

(j/k)


----------



## -Mystery-

*Chikara Best Imitation of Myself*
1. Ultramantis Black vs. Create-A-Wrestler - *
2. Billy Roc vs. Fire Ant - **1/2
3. Chris Hero vs. Hallowicked - ***1/2
4. BLK OUT vs. 2.0 - ***
5. Shayne Hawke vs. Ricochet - **3/4
6. Chuck Taylor vs. Ruckus - ***
7. Soldier Ant vs. Max Boyer - **1/2
8. Los Ice Creams vs. Lince Dorado & Sicodelico, Jr. - **3/4
9. Eddie Kingston vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***
10. Shane Storm & Jigsaw vs. F.I.S.T. - ***

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## Spartanlax

MrPaiMei said:


> I rank those shows...
> 
> Glory by Honor V: Night Two
> Final Battle 2006
> Chicago
> Dayton
> NYC
> 
> 
> I'll have reviews of Dayton and Chicago later today, with some opinions that may surprise some people.


I'd have NYC above Dayton, but asides from that, the list is perfect.


----------



## MrPaiMei

FIFTH YEAR FESTIVAL: DAYTON

We start things off with the regular interview with the new champ. nigel represents him, stating that he only comes out to kick ass. And like clockwork, out comes Irish Airborne. They want an oppurtunity, and that is fufilled as Morishima comes out and BACKDROP DRIVERS~! them to some high school gym show. Its a good idea to establish him and his finisher before his matches.

This all leads into Nigel and Colt vs. Jacobs and Albright, which is a good match. Nigel is a great seller, really working that ankle injury, even limping into his lariats and such. Some other guys (coughJoecoughAriescough) could learn from him. Nigel wins with the rebound, making him 3-0 on the Festival with pinfalls over Jacobs, The Briscoes, and TJ Perkins with that move. ***1/4

We get a promo from BJ on his title shot and how he will take advantage of it. Good promo, but the opne thing I could think was that they should have shown replays of the events he described.

Jimmy Rave vs. Sterling Keenen - Ug. I hate Rave. Keenen's new thing seems to be that he's a Punk knock off. Rave uses his boring set and wins with the heel hook. Yawn. *3/4

Nigel, avenging a run in from the first segment, runs in and attacks Rave. They have a Fight Without Honor at Finale.

Lacey vs. Daizee Haze - These women have Another lesson some members of the roster could learn. They hate each other, so they DON'T WRESTLE. THEY BRAWL. It makes sense, and it gets over, and the crowd treats them like men. Imagine that. This is a damn heated little brawl and I actually want to see the rematch, so it worked. Lacey wins a crappy finish when Jacobs runs in and spears Daizee. ***

Rebecca Bayless tries to interview Delirious, sitting in the crowd. he is silent. Aries then cuts a promo on how he will find the next generation of stars to lead.

Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe - This is an extremely entertaining match. They do a damn cool 3 way match, with all your regular spots and a lot of high impact stuff and quick transitions. In a cool touch, we see clips of everyone (even Danger) from the first show. Cide wins with a top rope Ace Crusher. ***1/2

Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries - This is for Sydal's Brave Gate title. Now, let me preface this by saying THIS IS A GOOD MATCH. But, and theres always a but, they fucked it up. They took what was billed as a high flyers showcase, and Sydal worked an ankle for half the match. Think about that. And then, even worse, Aries picks and chooses when to sell it, killing the crowd, even doing his missile dive! Retarded. Not as good as their great Arena Warfare match. Sydal wins clean with an SSP. ***

We then get a interview with Lacey and Jimmy, with Lacey starting to grow even closer to Jimmy. I heart this storyline. Classic stuff. Maybe I've been watching too much 96 ECW, but Jacobs is justn SO Raven in how ahead of the curve he is. He should definatly be given a stable to lead over the next 6 months.

Larry Sweeney intros Tank Toland as Hero's new trainer, and he squashes Mitch Franklin. Kranklin is actually lookin good and could be a main roster guy pretty soon. Toland will be great in this role.

Six Man Mayhem - YES. Let me say what i put in the media section. I have always been a fan of tag wrestling and multi man matches, and this was perfect in that aspect. Everyone has a role. Pelle, the underdog. Claudio, the HUGE chickenshit. Shingo, the international powerhouse out for wins and gold. Roderick, the scumbag with a lot of enemies. Cross, the high flyer. And the clinically insane Mark Briscoe.In the end, everyones role plays in, with Strongs gruges running him out of the match, Mark going crazy and diving out of the match, Shingo brawling outside during the finish, Cross going for a huge dive, and Claudio sneaking in and hitting him with a HUGE uppercut for the win, while underdog Pelle dives in, so close to saving it but no cigar. LOVE IT. Best match so far this year. ****1/4

Davey Richards vs. Samoa Joe - This is another great match, with some BRUTAL stiff shots, like the infamous kick to the back of Daveys head, and the finish. Davey gets over as a true scumbag, with low blows and efusing to shake. No one buys Davey winning (he hits the SSP and gets no heat), but its still great, stiff stuff, very reminiscent of Joe vs. Strong. Joe catches Davey up top and hits the Apron Buster for the win. Awesome. ****1/4

BJ Whitmer vs. Morishima - Sorry, I don't have much to say here. It is very similar to Morishima vs. Cide, with a hot opening brawl and a great finish, but the crowd isn't as hot and the middle isn't as good. Still dug it, though. Morishima wins with a BACKDROP DRIVER~! ***1/4

We close with the Briscoes talking about winning the tag belts tommorow, and Aries talking to some prospects off screen. To be continued...

OVERALL: So far, this is the best 5YF show. There is no one-two punch so far as good as the 6MM and Joe vs. Davey, and while the main is the weakest so far, it still works. The angles work, the opener is fun, and I love it. Every show has had great undercards with stuff above *** pretty much exclusivly, so the two big matches, with one the best so far, put it over the top. Best show so far this year. Back with Chicago later.


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> *Chikara Best Imitation of Myself*
> 1. Ultramantis Black vs. Create-A-Wrestler - *
> 2. Billy Roc vs. Fire Ant - **1/2
> 3. Chris Hero vs. Hallowicked - ***1/2
> 4. BLK OUT vs. 2.0 - ***
> 5. Shayne Hawke vs. Ricochet - **3/4
> 6. Chuck Taylor vs. Ruckus - ***
> 7. Soldier Ant vs. Max Boyer - **1/2
> 8. Los Ice Creams vs. Lince Dorado & Sicodelico, Jr. - **3/4
> 9. Eddie Kingston vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***
> 10. Shane Storm & Jigsaw vs. F.I.S.T. - ***
> 
> Overall show rating - ***


What was wrong with the Ice creams/lucha guys tag match? I saw ***3/4 ratings for that, and everyone said they loved it.


----------



## -Mystery-

ROH™ said:


> What was wrong with the Ice creams/lucha guys tag match? I saw ***3/4 ratings for that, and everyone said they loved it.


The match lasted 17-20 mins and was incredibly slow paced the entire match until the last few mins. Also, it was very anti-climatic. Maybe I need to watch the match again but the two teams didn't seem to gel well together.


----------



## CMAngle33

Fellow friends of the indies. I think I'm going to pick up a couple RoH DVDs from the sale and possible some PWG in the future. I'm willing to spend about $100 (still got birthday money ). Any recommendations?


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> The match lasted 17-20 mins and was incredibly slow paced the entire match until the last few mins. Also, it was very anti-climatic. Maybe I need to watch the match again but the two teams didn't seem to gel well together.


From what I read the psycology was really good, the selling of Sicodelico's big power moves, and the Ice creams stepped their game up big. I'll wait till I see it.

The finish was SICK, wasn't it? :agree:

---------------

Just watch the 6MM from Dayton. Wow. Crazy, crazy action, I was marking out loads. The psycology and stuff with Pelle was awesome, he's really improving. The ranas he and Cross didi to Claudio were amazing (well credit to Claudio, he is the base) and the finish just F'N ruled.


----------



## McQueen

TheAngle33 said:


> Fellow friends of the indies. I think I'm going to pick up a couple RoH DVDs from the sale and possible some PWG in the future. I'm willing to spend about $100 (still got birthday money ). Any recommendations?


Making a complete guess cause I have no idea what you have or are looking for but..

BOLA 2006 shows for PWG
ROH: Glory By Honor V Night 2 & Unified

pretty much everything from 2006 ROH is good with the exception of the last few months worth of shows, nothing IMO is worth getting except Final Battle 2006 and Honor Reclaims Boston (which was a so-so show).


----------



## CMAngle33

McQueen said:


> Making a complete guess cause I have no idea what you have or are looking for but..
> 
> BOLA 2006 shows for PWG
> ROH: Glory By Honor V Night 2 & Unified
> 
> pretty much everything from 2006 ROH is good with the exception of the last few months worth of shows, nothing IMO is worth getting except Final Battle 2006 and Honor Reclaims Boston (which was a so-so show).


Yeah, I was thinking about picking up the Battle of LA DVDs. I talked to Ocire around the time he went live and he loved it.

I have GOB and Unified. I'm curious about which Five Year Anniversary shows I should get.


----------



## -Mystery-

ROH™ said:


> From what I read the psycology was really good, the selling of Sicodelico's big power moves, and the Ice creams stepped their game up big. I'll wait till I see it.
> 
> The finish was SICK, wasn't it? :agree:


The finish was sick but not something that made me go "Holy shit!" because it's something I've seen before.


----------



## McQueen

TheAngle33 said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about picking up the Battle of LA DVDs. I talked to Ocire around the time he went live and he loved it.
> 
> I have GOB and Unified. I'm curious about which Five Year Anniversary shows I should get.


I actually just got the FYF shows last night so I haven't watched them yet, I hear so far Chicago and NYC are the standout shows.

BOLA 2006 or even 2005 are good buys if your looking to get into some of the better PWG shows so I can highly recommend them.


----------



## -Mystery-

Just rewatched Los Ice Creams vs. Lince Dorado & Sicodelico, Jr. and I'll go ahead and boost the rating from **3/4 to ***.


----------



## ROH

^ Nice. I heard the match at Time will prove everything (FIST/lucha dudes) was "dreadful". It gets me thinking are those lucha dudes really worth being in CHIKARA?


----------



## -Mystery-

ROH™ said:


> ^ Nice. I heard the match at Time will prove everything (FIST/lucha dudes) was "dreadful". It gets me thinking are those lucha dudes really worth being in CHIKARA?


To be honest with you I haven't been overly impressed with them. I thought their KOT matches were solid at best. In my opinion, they aren't guys who deserve solid monthly bookings.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*ROH-Fifth Year Festival: Philly*

1. McGuinness vs Perkins-**1/2
2. Castagnoli vs Aries-***1/4
3. Team Jacobs vs Team Whitmer-***1/4
*4. Briscoes vs. Steen & Generico-****1/4*
5. Joe vs Rave-***1/2
6. Strong vs Delirious-*
7. Sydaniels vs Evans & Shingo-***1/2
8. Cide vs Morishima-***1/2

This show is probably the third best show since Glory By Honor V N2 ( I just haven't seen Suffocation, Dedicated & BOTI in that span). While the rating for Cide vs. Morishima is low it was still an enjoyable match. MOTN going to the Briscoes vs Steen & Generico. That match was unique from the usual ROH tag matches and was great to watch. This show show has almost everything you need in a show.

Overall Show Rating-***1/2

On to FYF: NYC next.


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> To be honest with you I haven't been overly impressed with them. I thought their KOT matches were solid at best. In my opinion, they aren't guys who deserve solid monthly bookings.


Yeah, I think Quack's just going "OMGX, LINCE DORADO!11!! HE'S IN CMLL!!!11! HE'S FROM MEXICO!1111!!! PUSH HIM AND HIS CHRONIES TO THE MOON!!!11!!!" - that's a bit exagerated, but you get what I mean.


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH™ said:


> Well I've already posted quite alot, but I'll repost them all (for all 4 shows) in 1 post later on today, in about 5 - 6 hours time. :agree:
> 
> EDIT: Here you go.
> 
> 
> *TWGP 06 Night 1*
> 
> 1. Crossbones & Rorschach vs. Hallowicked & Delirious - **1/2
> 
> 2. Sumie Sakai & Ranmaru vs. Alere Little Feather & Allison Danger - **1/2
> 
> 3. Team K-Dojo (MIYAWAKI & Yoshiaki Yago) vs. The Iron Saints (Sal & Vito Thomaselli) - ***1/2
> 
> 4. Team IWA Mid-South (Ian Rotten & Mickie Knuckles) vs. Sabian & Eddie Kingston - ***
> 
> 5. Cheech & Cloudy vs. The Gambino Brothers (Mickey & Marshall) - **
> 
> 6. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Equinox & Hydra - ***1/4
> 
> 7. Team DDT (KUDO & MIKAMI) vs. Mana & Larry Sweeney - **
> 
> 8. Team WWF (CP Munk & Colt CaBunny) vs. Matt Turner & Anthony Franco - ***1/4
> 
> 9. Cheech & Cloudy vs. Delirious & Hallowicked - ***1/2
> 
> 10. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ranmaru & Sumie Sakai - ***1/2
> 
> 11. Team DDT (KUDO & MIKAMI) vs. Team K-Dojo (Yoshiaki Yago & MIYAWAKI) - **** (MOTN)
> 
> 12. Eddie Kingston & Sabian vs. Joker & Necro Butcher - ***1/2
> 
> *Overall score*: 8/10.
> 
> 
> *TWGP 06 Night 2*
> 
> 1. Lancelot (Lance Steel & Lance Steel) vs. The Colony (Soldier Ant & Fire Ant) - **3/4
> 
> 2. Notorious Inc. (Drew Blood & Devon Moore) vs. The North Star Express (Ryan Cruz & Darin Corbin) managed by J.J. Dillon - ***
> 
> 3. Team F.I.S.T. (Icarus & Gran Akuma) vs. Team Shimmer (Rain & Daizee Haze) - ***
> 
> 4. 2.0 (Jagged & Shane Matthews) vs. Men At Work (Mister ZERO & Shane Storm) - **
> 
> 5. Team Toryumon (Shinjitsu Nohashi & Amigo Suzuki) vs. Retail Dragon & Dragon Dragon - ***
> 
> 6. Team dragondoor (Skayde & Milano Collection AT) vs. The Prescription Thugs (Dr. Cheung & Darkness Crabtree) - **1/4
> 
> 7. Sexxxy Eddy & Kevin Steen vs. Jigsaw & Arik Cannon - ***14
> 
> 8. Team MUGA (Osamu Nishimura & Katsushi Takemura) vs. The Heartbreak Express - *1/2
> 
> 9. Lancelot (Lance Steel & Lance Steel) vs. The North Star Express (Ryan Cruz & Darin Corbin) managed by J.J. Dillon - **1/2
> 
> 10. Team F.I.S.T. (Icarus & Gran Akuma) vs. Men At Work (Mister ZERO & Shane Storm) - ***1/2 (MOTN)
> 
> 11. Jigsaw & Arik Cannon vs. Team MUGA (Osamu Nishimura & Katsushi Takemura) - ***1/2
> 
> 12. Team Toryumon (Shinjitsu Nohashi & Amigo Suzuki) vs. Team dragondoor (Skayde & Milano Collection AT) - ***1/2
> 
> *Overall score*: 7/10.
> 
> 
> *TWGP 06 Night 3* (I wrote all this one about a week ago)
> 
> 1. Rain, Ranmaru & Allison Danger vs. Daizee Haze, Sumie Sakai & Mickie Knuckles - *** (fun opener, lots of action)
> 
> 2. Quarter finals: Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. The North Star Express (Ryan Cruz & Darin Corbin) managed by J.J. Dillon - ***1/4_***1/2 (really great tag match, loads of cool double teams and reversals)
> 
> 3. Quarter finals: Eddie Kingston & Sabian vs. Team F.I.S.T. (Gran Akuma & Icarus) - ***1/4_***1/2 (really good tag match, very stiff)
> 
> 4. Quarter finals: Team DDT (KUDO & MIKAMI) vs. Hallowicked & Delirious - ***1/2 (Great tag match being very wild too)
> 
> 5. Quarter finals: Milano Collection AT & Skayde vs. Osamu Nishimura & Katsushi Takemura - ***1/4 (good slower match)
> 
> 6. MIYAWAKI, Amigo Suzuki & Shinjitsu Nohashi vs. Jigsaw, Shane Storm & Equinox - ***1/4 (AWESOME 6 man but held down by some sloppiness/botches)
> 
> 7. Kevin Steen, Sal & Vito Thomaselli vs. Ian Rotten, Arik Cannon & Joker - *** (stiff and fun, lots of action)
> 
> 8. Semi finals: Hallowicked & Delirious vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4 (great underdog story and a HOT finishing stretch)
> 
> 9. Semi finals: Milano Collection AT & Skayde vs. Team F.I.S.T. - ***1/2 (Very good intense match)
> 
> 10. Necro Butcher vs. Yoshiaki Yago - *** (SICK as hell, held down by short length)
> 
> 11. Larry Sweeney, The Heartbreak Express & 2.0 vs. Sexxxy Eddy, Player Uno, Maxime Boyer, Retail Dragon & Dragon Dragon - *** (very fun 6 man, good buffer match before tourny final)
> 
> 12. Finals: Milano Collection AT & Skayde vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli - ****_****1/4 (completely excellent tag match, everything spot on) (MOTN)
> 
> *Overall score*: 9/10. *MUST BUY* for any CHIKARA fans/anyone willing to get into CHIKARA.
> 
> 
> *Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance*
> 
> 1. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Equinox (CC vs a high flyer = awesome) - ***1/4
> 
> 2. UltraMantis Black & Hydra vs. The Colony - **1/2
> 
> 3. Lance Steel vs. Lance Steel - *1/2
> 
> 4. Cheech & Cloudy vs. North Star Express - ***1/4
> 
> 5. Eddie Kingston vs. Larry Sweeney - ***1/2
> 
> 6. Lance Steel Interview - N/A
> 
> 7. Chris Hero vs. Shane Storm - **** (MOTN)
> 
> 8. Gran Akuma vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***3/4
> 
> 9. Jon Moxley vs. Arik Cannon - ***
> 
> 10. Hair vs. Mask - Icarus vs. Jigsaw - ****
> 
> *Overall score*: 9/10, must buy.
> 
> 
> You're welcome.


Thanks for all of them, glad to know all came off as very solid shows Men @ Work's last match against FIST I read(and as you stated) was very good, I wanted to see that Pedigree that Mr. ZERO took. Also Shane Storm vs Hero **** = Awesomeness. Big thanks dude

Also why was Delirious vs Roderick at FYF Philly rated so low? Was it short, bad etc....?


----------



## ROH

^ Delirious suffered a concussion and it just went downhill from there.

Hero/Shane was amazing, great heat, great psycology/story, great wrestling. Shane really stepped his game up and Hero was great as always. Genuine **** match.


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH™ said:


> ^ Delirious suffered a concussion and it just went downhill from there.
> 
> Hero/Shane was amazing, great heat, great psycology/story, great wrestling. Shane really stepped his game up and Hero was great as always. Genuine **** match.


I see, I have seen that happen in a PWG match, know what its like.

Yeah that is what I was thinking too, Shane had to have stepped up his game in order to get a ****. I love Hero and have quickly became a fan of Shane Storm so all in all I am ready to see that matchup.


----------



## -Mystery-

*PWG All Star Weekend IV Night 2*
1. Human Tornado vs. Petey Williams - **1/2
2. Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana - **3/4
3. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. Frankie Kazarian & M-Dogg 20 - ***1/4
4. Scorpio Sky vs. Homicide - ***
5. AJ Styles vs. Rocky Romero - ***1/2
6. Ronin vs. Arik Cannon - **1/2
7. El Generico vs. PAC - ***3/4
8. PWG TITLE: Joey Ryan (c) vs. Quicksilver - ***
9. PWG TAG TITLES: Davey Richards & Roderick Strong (c) vs. Super Dragon & B-Boy vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Chris Hero - ****

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## StraightEdge

Question: If There is an item on the "Weekly Specials", Will They Take it off hte Store when the Weekly Special down and if they stayed, would they stay the same price?

Rep For Good Answers!!!


----------



## Future Star

StraightEdge said:


> Question: If There is an item on the "Weekly Specials", Will They Take it off hte Store when the Weekly Special down and if they stayed, would they stay the same price?
> 
> Rep For Good Answers!!!


if an item is on the weekly specials, it should go to normal price once it is off the list


----------



## StraightEdge

Future Star said:


> if an item is on the weekly specials, it should go to normal price once it is off the list


Ok Thanks. Ill Give You REp Later, I Have To Spread 1st.


----------



## Platt

IVPVideos are have added a ROH invades Japan disc match listing as follows

# Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Yoshino & Doi for the ROH Tag Team Titles
# Rocky Romero vs. Mushiking Terry
# American Dragon vs. KENTA
# Jushin Lyger & Jack Evans & Matt Sydal & BxB Hulk vs. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino & Magnitude Kishiwada & Kevin Steen
# Nigel McGuinness & Doug Williams vs. Rikio & Kawabata
# The Briscoe Brothers vs. Ricky Marvin & Kotaro Suzuki for the GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Titles
# Chris Hero & Doug Williams vs. Yoshinori Ota & Mohammed Yone
# Takeshi Morishima vs. KENTA for the ROH World Title


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> *PWG All Star Weekend IV Night 2*
> 1. Human Tornado vs. Petey Williams - **1/2
> 2. Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana - **3/4
> 3. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. Frankie Kazarian & M-Dogg 20 - ***1/4
> 4. Scorpio Sky vs. Homicide - ***
> 5. AJ Styles vs. Rocky Romero - ***1/2
> 6. Ronin vs. Arik Cannon - **1/2
> 7. El Generico vs. PAC - ***3/4
> 8. PWG TITLE: Joey Ryan (c) vs. Quicksilver - ***
> 9. PWG TAG TITLES: Davey Richards & Roderick Strong (c) vs. Super Dragon & B-Boy vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Chris Hero - ****
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/2


Agreed on all, except I would put PAC/Generico at ****.

I'll have my ratings for both nights up later today.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT: Here they are.


*PWG All Star Weekend IV Night 1*

1. Colt Cabana vs. Petey Williams - **1/2
2. Ronin vs. M-Dogg 20 - **1/4
3. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black - ***1/2
4. Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels - ***
5. AJ Styles vs. PAC - ***1/2 - ***3/4
6. PWG TAG TITLES: B-Boy & Super Dragon (c) vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong - ***1/2
7. Samoa Joe vs. Rocky Romero - ***1/2
8. Quicksilver, Frankie Kazarian, El Generico & Human Tornado vs. Chris Bosh, Scott Lost, Scorpio Sky & Joey Ryan - ***3/4 (MOTN)

*Overall score* - 7.5/10.


*PWG All Star Weekend IV Night 2*

1. Human Tornado vs. Petey Williams - **3/4
2. Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana - **1/4
3. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. Frankie Kazarian & M-Dogg 20 - ***1/4
4. Scorpio Sky vs. Homicide - ***
5. AJ Styles vs. Rocky Romero - ***1/2 - ***3/4
6. Ronin vs. Arik Cannon - **1/4
7. El Generico vs. PAC - **** (MOTN)
8. PWG TITLE: Joey Ryan (c) vs. Quicksilver - ***1/4
9. PWG TAG TITLES: Davey Richards & Roderick Strong (c) vs. Super Dragon & B-Boy vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Chris Hero - ***3/4

*Overall score*: 8/10.


----------



## Corey

*ROH Chicago Spectacular Night 2*
Ace Steel vs. Tank Toland - *3/4
6 Man Mayhem - **
Homicide vs. Shane Hagadorn - *
Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe - **1/2
Austin Aries/Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels/Matt Cross - ***
Steel Cage: Homicide vs. Adam Pearce - ***1/2
Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe - ***3/4
8 Man Elimination - ***1/2

Overall: *** 
Wouldn't recommend. Crowd was pretty much dead throughout the entire show.


----------



## ROH

^ I would rate the main event higher, and Joe/Mark lower, but overall pretty solid ratings. I have to disagree about the crowd statement, they were dead the whole show, except the main event which they REALLY came alive for in a BIG way. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*CHIKARA Best Imitation of Myself*

1. Hydra vs. Create-A-Wrestler - *1/2 (turned into Mantis vs CAW, short singles match)

2. Billy Roc vs. Fire Ant - *** - ***1/4 (really good singles match, Roc impressed me)

3. Chris Hero vs. Hallowicked - ***1/2 (Really good singles match)

4. BLK OUT vs. 2.0 - *** (solid tag team match, 2.0 are improving)

5. Shayne Hawke vs. Ricochet - **1/2 (Fun little singles match)

6. Chuck Taylor vs. Ruckus - *** (Chuck plays a great heel. Entertanining match, bad finish)

7. Soldier Ant vs. Max Boyer - *** (Good little singles match)

8. Los Ice Creams vs. Lince Dorado & Sicodelico, Jr. - ***3/4 (Great tag match, the slow pacing didn't both me at all)

9. Eddie Kingston vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4 - ***1/2 (really good singles match, good selling and psycology. Would've liked to see it go longer) 

10. Shane Storm & Jigsaw vs. F.I.S.T. - *** (Good match, dissapointing and short though)

*Overall thoughts*: The show was pretty good. Reckless Youth not being able to make the show really hurt it, the matches previously scheduled looked awesome. A few filler thngs here I didn't like (not individually, just the amount of them) and the main event was dissapointing. The show is very fun and easy to watch (with shorter matches) and does have its good matches.

*Overall score*: 7/10.


----------



## MrPaiMei

# Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Yoshino & Doi for the ROH Tag Team Titles
# Rocky Romero vs. Mushiking Terry
# American Dragon vs. KENTA
# Jushin Lyger & Jack Evans & Matt Sydal & BxB Hulk vs. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino & Magnitude Kishiwada & Kevin Steen
# Nigel McGuinness & Doug Williams vs. Rikio & Kawabata
# The Briscoe Brothers vs. Ricky Marvin & Kotaro Suzuki for the GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Titles
# Chris Hero & Doug Williams vs. Yoshinori Ota & Mohammed Yone
# Takeshi Morishima vs. KENTA for the ROH World Title

Guys, this IVP comp is MUST HAVE. Its also the start of a series. I will tell you that Aries/Strong vs. Yoshino/Doi, Dragon/KENTA, and Briscoes vs. Marvin and Suzuki are all over ****, and I expect the DG 8 man to be too, although I have not yet watched that show. Morishima vs. KENTA is also great, and you get a look at Ricky Marvin, the best wrestler in the world today and the next big ROH thing. Mark my words.


----------



## StraightEdge

Do Ring of Honor give Refunds, Because I Recieved Supercard of Honor 2006 Friday and It Doesn't Work.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Ya, just email ROHHelp.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

StraightEdge said:


> Do Ring of Honor give Refunds, Because I Recieved Supercard of Honor 2006 Friday and It Doesn't Work.


Actually you can e-mail them and tell them that your copy doesn't work and that you request a new one and all they would need is some info and they would send you a new copy. My Nowhere To Run copy didn't work when I got it so I e-mailed ROHhelp and they just asked for some info and in two days they delievered a new copy of it.


----------



## gaborik10

bryan danielson is shit and cant wrestle for shit and hes mom makes love to a cat


----------



## GenerationNeXt

gaborik10 said:


> bryan danielson is shit and cant wrestle for shit and hes mom makes love to a cat


OMG!......Seriously get a life, Bryan Danielson > You


----------



## Overrated

gaborik10 said:


> bryan danielson is shit and cant wrestle for shit and hes mom makes love to a cat


:lmao

anyone got any reviews of the best of samoa joe DVD?


----------



## gaborik10

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> OMG!......Seriously get a life, Bryan Danielson > You


man whos your favorite wrestler


----------



## Overrated

gaborik10 said:


> man whos your favorite wrestler


Who's yours the great khali?


----------



## gaborik10

man i aint gay


----------



## GenerationNeXt

gaborik10 said:


> man whos your favorite wrestler


My favorite wrestler is no other then the man with Talent on Loan From God himself Alex Shelley. I'm going to take a huge guess and say yours is John Cena right?


----------



## gaborik10

shit no mine is colt cabana


----------



## Guest

gaborik10: Enough of your spam.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

gaborik10 said:


> shit no mine is colt cabana


.....Please seriously just post in some other section, Hell just leave the damn forum.

Anyways I'm done with you, I was wondering what's a good Chikara show for someone wanting to get into the promotion?


----------



## VenturaPt

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> .....Please seriously just post in some other section, Hell just leave the damn forum.
> 
> Anyways I'm done with you, I was wondering what's a good Chikara show for someone wanting to get into the promotion?


Well the march show was good I guess, like you it was my first contact with the promotion. The comedy factor is great, and they really have some talented guys. Also, the feud between Claudio and Mike is becoming epic. 

And please don't stereotype the Cena fans 'cause they aren't always noobs like that guy lol.


----------



## ROH

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> .....Please seriously just post in some other section, Hell just leave the damn forum.
> 
> Anyways I'm done with you, I was wondering what's a good Chikara show for someone wanting to get into the promotion?


Check page 721, I posted full ratings for 4 good shows.


----------



## Claymore

^ ROH's suggestion are great by the way. I picked up the shows he has suggested, and they have all been great ^


----------



## dman88

Can I have the top 3 MUST HAVE shows from each promotion? I want only must haves because I'm low on money. 

CHIKARA

IWA Mid South (Dont include TPI's, Were No Joke, and Matter of Pride 05)

CZW (Dont include COD 6, Deja Vu 3, When 2 Worlds Collide)

PWG (Dont include BOLA's) 

Sorry if this is too much. I just wanted to get the best for my money.


----------



## ROH

^ CHIKARA: (in order)

1. Tag World Grand Prix Night 2006
2. The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance
3. Negative Balance or King of Trios Night 3 (Negative Balance is older, KoTN3 is older)


----------



## McQueen

dman88 said:


> Can I have the top 3 MUST HAVE shows from each promotion? I want only must haves because I'm low on money.
> 
> CHIKARA
> 
> IWA Mid South (Dont include TPI's, Were No Joke, and Matter of Pride 05)
> 
> CZW (Dont include COD 6, Deja Vu 3, When 2 Worlds Collide)
> 
> PWG (Dont include BOLA's)
> 
> Sorry if this is too much. I just wanted to get the best for my money.


I'm not into CZW, haven;t seen any of my CHIKARA Tapes yet and I haven't seen a lot of IWA but

PWG: Card Subject to Change (1 or 2 are good), Please Don't Call it the OC, Cruisin' for a Bruisin

IWA: Hurt 2007, Simply the Best VII, Something to Prove


----------



## Overrated

ok dcould i get a review on the best of samoa joe DVD please.


----------



## Claymore

Is it the ROH one, or the TNA one ?


----------



## Overrated

Claymore said:


> Is it the ROH one, or the TNA one ?


ROH one plz.


----------



## .EMO

dman88 said:


> Can I have the top 3 MUST HAVE shows from each promotion? I want only must haves because I'm low on money.
> 
> CHIKARA
> 
> IWA Mid South (Dont include TPI's, Were No Joke, and Matter of Pride 05)
> 
> CZW (Dont include COD 6, Deja Vu 3, When 2 Worlds Collide)
> 
> PWG (Dont include BOLA's)
> 
> Sorry if this is too much. I just wanted to get the best for my money.



For Chikara get brick as a starter


----------



## MrPaiMei

Theres multiple ROH ones, but heres my opinions on what I've seen...

Vol. 1
1. Samoa Joe wins the ROH Title (closing moments of match with Xavier from 3/22/03) NR
2. Samoa Joe's Ring NR
3. Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams...Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/04 Haven't Seen
4. Samoa Joe vs. Homicide...Do Or Die 5/31/03 ****
5. Closing moments of The Group vs. The Prophecy six man tag from 6/14/03 NR
6. Samoa vs. Dan Maff...Wrestlerave 6/28/03 Haven't Seen
7. Samoa vs. Paul London...Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 ***1/2
8. Samoa vs. BJ Whitmer...Wrath of the Racket...8/9/03 Haven't Seen
9. Samoa vs. Christopher Daniels...Glory By Honor II 9/20/03 ***3/4
10. Samoa vs. Jay Briscoes...Tradition Continues 10/16/03 Haven't Seen
11. Closing moments of Samoa Joe & AJ Styles vs. The Briscoes Brothers from 11/28/03 NR
12. Samoa vs. AJ Styles...War of the Wire 11/29/03 ****
13. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe...Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 ***1/2

Vol. 2
Description:
1. Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki vs. Dan Maff vs. BJ Whitmer...Second Anniversary Show 2/14/04 Haven't Seen
2. Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe (Steel Cage Match)...At Our Best 3/13/04 ****1/4-1/2
3. Samoa Joe vs. Homicide...ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 ****
4. Samoa Joe vs. Matt Stryker...ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 ***
5. Samoa Joe vs. Homicide...Generation Next 5/22/04 ****
6. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana...Death Before Dishonor 2 Night 2 7/24/04 ***1/2
7. Samoa Joe vs. Rocky Romero...ROH Gold 10/25/04 Haven't Seen
8. Samoa Joe vs. Shinya Makabe...New Japan USA 6/26/04 Haven't Seen

Vol. 3
Description:
1. History of Samoa Joe vs. Homicide NR
2. Samoa Joe vs. Homicide (ROH World Title Match)...Death Before Dishonor II Pt. 1 7/23/04 ****1/4
3. Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title Match)...Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 ****1/2
4. Highlights of Samoa Joe-Mick Foley altercation from Final Battle 2004 NR
5. Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title Match)...Final Battle 2004 12/26/04 ****1/4
6. Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuineness...It All Begins 1/15/05 Haven't Seen
7. Samoa Joe-Mick Foley Confrontation...It All Begins 1/15/05 NR
8. Samoa Joe vs. Mick Foley's Mystery Wrestler...Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 1 2/25/05 Comedy Match, Hilarious
9. Samoa Joe & Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries & Jack Evans...Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2 2/25/05 Actually forget, I think around ***3/4
10. Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Pure Title Match)...Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 ***1/2

Volume 3 is absolutly MUST HAVE, if your into Best Of's.


----------



## watts63

dman88 said:


> Can I have the top 3 MUST HAVE shows from each promotion? I want only must haves because I'm low on money.
> 
> CHIKARA
> 
> IWA Mid South (Dont include TPI's, Were No Joke, and Matter of Pride 05)
> 
> CZW (Dont include COD 6, Deja Vu 3, When 2 Worlds Collide)
> 
> *PWG (Dont include BOLA's)*
> 
> Sorry if this is too much. I just wanted to get the best for my money.


-Astonishing X-Mas
-Enchantment Under The Sea
-Crusin' For A Brusin'

That's a start.


----------



## dman88

.Emo said:


> For Chikara get brick as a starter


Do you have star ratings?

Thanks to everyone for there help.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Chikara Time Will Prove Everything*
1. Chuck Taylor vs. Billy Roc - ***1/4
2. Brodie Lee vs. Equinox - *1/4
3. Crossbones vs. Create-A-Wrestler - *3/4
4. BLK OUT vs. Hallowicked & The Colony - ***1/2
5. Chris Hero vs. Ricochet - ***1/2
6. Olsen Twins vs. Jigsaw & Shane Storm - ***
7. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush - ****
8. F.I.S.T. vs. Lince Dorado & Sicodelico Jr. - **1/2 - **3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## .EMO

Acctually I didnt finish it yet. But so far is making get more chikara dvds

*CHIKARA Brick*
Hydra Lock Challenge-Good Comedy not a match tho
Los Ice Creabs & Lance Steel vs. The Colony-***1/4
Equinox vs. Larry Sweeny ***
Twiggy vs. Jagged ***1/2(I loved this match)
Max Boyer vs. Player Uno-**3/4
Eddie Kingston vs. Chuck Taylor-***1/2
Inchoerence vs. Order of the Neo Solar Temple-****

I still need to watch two matches


----------



## Obfuscation

dman88 said:


> PWG (Dont include BOLA's)





watts63 said:


> -Astonishing X-Mas
> -Enchantment Under The Sea
> -Crusin' For A Brusin'
> 
> That's a start.


Word. Also Throw In Please Don't Call It The OC, Card Subject To Change II & Hollywood Globetrotters and it makes it a solid list to start off.

Also Smells Like Steen Spirit, PWG Bicentenial Birthday Extravaganza Nights 1 & 2 are great for more 05 shows.

And any All Star Weekends are solid or ready great shows to buy as well.

Hope that helps.

Does Anyone have star Ratings for the CZW shows Last Team Standing & FEAR?


----------



## Rated R Poster

OK i got 20 bucks and I want to get one fo the 5th Year Anniverseries. Ill probably end up getting all 4 but of the 4 of them. Which in your opinion is the best one to get?

Chicago
Philly
New York
Dayton

Please help!


----------



## dman88

^^^ Get the Chicago one.


----------



## Rated R Poster

^ Thanks DMan. Anyone else have an opinion or 2nd what Dman Said?


----------



## Corey

I haven't seen any of them myself but have heard the best so far have been Chicago and Dayton.


----------



## MrPaiMei

In order...
Chicago > Dayton (CLOSE)> NYC > Philly


----------



## Spartanlax

Chicago > NYC > Dayton > Philly.

The problem is that PaiMei's opinion most likely won't be similar to everyone else's when it comes to two of the matches on the Dayton show (6MM, and Joe/Richards), while the majority of people will agree with the order I just gave.

And no, this doesn't mean my opinion > PaiMei's, that's just what's most likely going to be the general consenus, and he'd probably agree with that.


----------



## Rated R Poster

OK Chicago seeems like the consenses top pick so thanks for the help.

Being ordered now.


----------



## Rated R Poster

Has anyone here ever ordered a ROH DVD with a money order. Cause i have already checked out and i have their adress but do I wait for them to bill me or do i just send it? And do I have to write a letter specifying my order?

Because it has a whole thing for Billing information and its seperate from Shipping information it got me confused.

Please some help.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I will agree with Spartan that the general consensus will likely be Chicago, NYC, Then Philly or Dayton bout equal, but its not just my love for the 6MM and Joe/Richards, but I also did not enjoy BJ/Brent, Rave/Cide very much (indy highspots 101), or the tag title match from NYC. Go with what looks good, most things deliver what they promise.


----------



## McQueen

MrPaiMei said:


> I will agree with Spartan that the general consensus will likely be Chicago, NYC, Then Philly or Dayton bout equal, but its not just my love for the 6MM and Joe/Richards, but I also did not enjoy BJ/Brent, Rave/Cide very much (indy highspots 101), or the tag title match from NYC. Go with what looks good, most things deliver what they promise.


I'm actually 1/2 through NYC right now and I have to agree, that Whitmer/Albright match was complete shit. Couple big spots in an otherwise extremely dull match, the bomb to the outside and the finish was cool but thats about it, whoopie 30 seconds of a 10-15 minute match is entertaining. Worst match ever to get a "this is awesome" chant. Haven't got to Rave/Cide yet and the Tag Team Title match I don't think is so bad, just not fantastic.


----------



## watts63

Was I the only one who liked the Albright/Whitmer tables match?


----------



## ROH

I think people are over analysing the tables match (well definately on the ROH board). It was just Awesome vs Tanaka, it didn't have to be technically perfect. I wnet in expecting 5 big spots and NOTHING else, but I got alot more. The big spots themselves were insane, it wasn't so bad.boring inbetween them, and they had some nice non table exchanges (eg Half neslson suplex into Lariat). I just enjoyed it, just a really, really fun match.


----------



## Overrated

MrPaiMei said:


> Theres multiple ROH ones, but heres my opinions on what I've seen...
> 
> Vol. 1
> 1. Samoa Joe wins the ROH Title (closing moments of match with Xavier from 3/22/03) NR
> 2. Samoa Joe's Ring NR
> 3. Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams...Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/04 Haven't Seen
> 4. Samoa Joe vs. Homicide...Do Or Die 5/31/03 ****
> 5. Closing moments of The Group vs. The Prophecy six man tag from 6/14/03 NR
> 6. Samoa vs. Dan Maff...Wrestlerave 6/28/03 Haven't Seen
> 7. Samoa vs. Paul London...Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 ***1/2
> 8. Samoa vs. BJ Whitmer...Wrath of the Racket...8/9/03 Haven't Seen
> 9. Samoa vs. Christopher Daniels...Glory By Honor II 9/20/03 ***3/4
> 10. Samoa vs. Jay Briscoes...Tradition Continues 10/16/03 Haven't Seen
> 11. Closing moments of Samoa Joe & AJ Styles vs. The Briscoes Brothers from 11/28/03 NR
> 12. Samoa vs. AJ Styles...War of the Wire 11/29/03 ****
> 13. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe...Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 ***1/2
> 
> Vol. 2
> Description:
> 1. Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki vs. Dan Maff vs. BJ Whitmer...Second Anniversary Show 2/14/04 Haven't Seen
> 2. Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe (Steel Cage Match)...At Our Best 3/13/04 ****1/4-1/2
> 3. Samoa Joe vs. Homicide...ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 ****
> 4. Samoa Joe vs. Matt Stryker...ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 ***
> 5. Samoa Joe vs. Homicide...Generation Next 5/22/04 ****
> 6. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana...Death Before Dishonor 2 Night 2 7/24/04 ***1/2
> 7. Samoa Joe vs. Rocky Romero...ROH Gold 10/25/04 Haven't Seen
> 8. Samoa Joe vs. Shinya Makabe...New Japan USA 6/26/04 Haven't Seen
> 
> Vol. 3
> Description:
> 1. History of Samoa Joe vs. Homicide NR
> 2. Samoa Joe vs. Homicide (ROH World Title Match)...Death Before Dishonor II Pt. 1 7/23/04 ****1/4
> 3. Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title Match)...Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 ****1/2
> 4. Highlights of Samoa Joe-Mick Foley altercation from Final Battle 2004 NR
> 5. Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title Match)...Final Battle 2004 12/26/04 ****1/4
> 6. Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuineness...It All Begins 1/15/05 Haven't Seen
> 7. Samoa Joe-Mick Foley Confrontation...It All Begins 1/15/05 NR
> 8. Samoa Joe vs. Mick Foley's Mystery Wrestler...Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 1 2/25/05 Comedy Match, Hilarious
> 9. Samoa Joe & Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries & Jack Evans...Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2 2/25/05 Actually forget, I think around ***3/4
> 10. Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Pure Title Match)...Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 ***1/2
> 
> Volume 3 is absolutly MUST HAVE, if your into Best Of's.


Ok im gonna get all 3, im sick of seeing Joe being misused in TNA so i thought ill go back and enjoy his best days


----------



## -Mystery-

The thing some folks are missing in regards to Whitmer/Albright is its purpose wasn't to be some classic 5 star technical match. Its purpose was to settle a score between the two and the match did exactly that (very well I might add).


----------



## MrPaiMei

It just sucked so much. If you wanna bring up Awesome vs. Tanaka, go watch Heatwave 98 or some old FMW. Those were classic because they flowed and they told a great story, Awesome BEATING THE FUCK out of Tanaka while Tanaka eats it all in fights back. Here, BJ did 2 big spots, Brent did 2 big ones, and that was it. This was something that belonged in 2003 ROH with all those other overrated garbage brawls, not 2007 ROH where guys can do those matches effectivly.


----------



## xspainx

*FMW DVD's On Sale*

I am not sure if this has been posted before but FYE and Suncoast are selling practically all of their FMW DVD's at 4.99. I was able to pick up a few especially the best of Masato Tanaka.


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> The thing some folks are missing in regards to Whitmer/Albright is its purpose wasn't to be some classic 5 star technical match. Its purpose was to settle a score between the two and the match did exactly that (very well I might add).


I wasn't expecting anything techical and I'll never expect a ***** match out of either of those men, I just thought it was incredibly dry and lackluster inbetween the 4 big spots in the match. It lacked any substance whatsoever and I didn't like it. If you guys all like it thats perfectly fine, I just thought it was a terrible waste of time to watch the match.

And i'm agreeing with PaiMei, that match had nothing on Tanaka and Awesome's wars in FMW


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> *Chikara Time Will Prove Everything*
> 1. Chuck Taylor vs. Billy Roc - ***1/4
> 2. Brodie Lee vs. Equinox - *1/4
> 3. Crossbones vs. Create-A-Wrestler - *3/4
> 4. BLK OUT vs. Hallowicked & The Colony - ***1/2
> 5. Chris Hero vs. Ricochet - ***1/2
> 6. Olsen Twins vs. Jigsaw & Shane Storm - ***
> 7. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush - ****
> 8. F.I.S.T. vs. Lince Dorado & Sicodelico Jr. - **1/2 - **3/4
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/2


Thanks for the heads up. I've watched the first 5 matches, and so far they've been awesome. BLKOUT/Colony was ***3/4 - **** IMO, I just loved it. I'll have ratings, brief comments and overall show thoughts up later today, tomorrow at latest.


----------



## ROH

Just finished Time Will prove everything. AMAZING show, best of the year so far. MUST BUY!

*CHIKARA Time Will Prove Everything*

1. Chuck Taylor vs. Billy Roc - ***_***1/4 (good singles match. Got lots of time, Chuck is a great heel. Roc continues to impress me)

2. Brodie Lee vs. Equinox - ** (Fine little squash. Brodie Lee was pretty good)

3. Crossbones vs. Create-A-Wrestler - ** (not as horrible as expected, some good parts)

4. BLK OUT vs. Hallowicked & The Colony - ***3/4_**** (OH YEAH~! Nonstop and awesome action, and great story told) 

5. Chris Hero vs. Ricochet - ***1/4 (Good match. I did think Ricochet didn't get in enough credible offence and it never really kicked out of first gear. God psycology and story told)

6. Olsen Twins vs. Jigsaw & Shane Storm - **1/2 (Pretty good match, was rather competitive. The Olsens aren't uber amazing, but they're pretty solid)

7. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush - ****1/4 (OMGZ!!111!! Amazing match. Not as spectacular as their other, but that's not the point. The wrestling throughout was superb and crisp, the psycology was amazing, the nearfalls were all great, and LOADS of cool little spots) 

8. F.I.S.T. vs. Lince Dorado & Sicodelico Jr. - *** (Great match, but botched parts/miscommunication take it down)

*Overall thoughts*: Phenomenal show. Everything was good, the bad stuff was kept short and entertaining. 2 matches touching ****, both being very different, but excellent in their own right. Just a very solid card, with some brilliant matches.

*Overall score*: 9/10. Anyone just getting into CHIKARA, BUY THIS!


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH™ said:


> Just finished Time Will prove everything. AMAZING show, best of the year so far. MUST BUY!
> 
> *CHIKARA Time Will Prove Everything*
> 
> 1. Chuck Taylor vs. Billy Roc - ***_***1/4 (good singles match. Got lots of time, Chuck is a great heel. Roc continues to impress me)
> 
> 2. Brodie Lee vs. Equinox - ** (Fine little squash. Brodie Lee was pretty good)
> 
> 3. Crossbones vs. Create-A-Wrestler - ** (not as horrible as expected, some good parts)
> 
> 4. BLK OUT vs. Hallowicked & The Colony - ***3/4_**** (OH YEAH~! Nonstop and awesome action, and great story told)
> 
> 5. Chris Hero vs. Ricochet - ***1/4 (Good match. I did think Ricochet didn't get in enough credible offence and it never really kicked out of first gear. God psycology and story told)
> 
> 6. Olsen Twins vs. Jigsaw & Shane Storm - **1/2 (Pretty good match, was rather competitive. The Olsens aren't uber amazing, but they're pretty solid)
> 
> 7. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush - ****1/4 (OMGZ!!111!! Amazing match. Not as spectacular as their other, but that's not the point. The wrestling throughout was superb and crisp, the psycology was amazing, the nearfalls were all great, and LOADS of cool little spots)
> 
> 8. F.I.S.T. vs. Lince Dorado & Sicodelico Jr. - *** (Great match, but botched parts/miscommunication take it down)
> 
> *Overall thoughts*: Phenomenal show. Everything was good, the bad stuff was kept short and entertaining. 2 matches touching ****, both being very different, but excellent in their own right. Just a very solid card, with some brilliant matches.
> 
> *Overall score*: 9/10. Anyone just getting into CHIKARA, BUY THIS!


Oh great another Chikara show I HAVE to buy 

 Well sounds like another phenomenal show from Chikara, I guess this is going on the list now. Thanks for the review, just too bad that Equinox got squashed, I like him


----------



## -Mystery-

Yeah, I'll have to go ahead and echo ROH's words. Definately buy Chikara's Time Will Prove Everything. Regardless of if you're into Chikara or not, it's a very good Indy show which must be seen.


----------



## Obfuscation

-Mystery- said:


> Yeah, I'll have to go ahead and echo ROH's words. Definately buy Chikara's Time Will Prove Everything. Regardless of if you're into Chikara or not, it's a very good Indy show which must be seen.


Well, I guess that is enough for me to buy it So when I can make my order I got to remember this name. This is an 07 show right?


----------



## -Mystery-

Hailsabin said:


> Well, I guess that is enough for me to buy it So when I can make my order I got to remember this name. This is an 07 show right?


If you've got some extra cash lying around or will have some by the weekend of May 5 SMV always runs a Cinco de Mayo sale. So, it'd be a good chance to pick up this show along with some good IWA-MS shows.


----------



## Obfuscation

-Mystery- said:


> If you've got some extra cash lying around or will have some by the weekend of May 5 SMV always runs a Cinco de Mayo sale. So, it'd be a good chance to pick up this show along with some good IWA-MS shows.


Well if I get lucky I could get some cash to pick it up. Knowing me I would more than likely just get all Chikara shows. Seeing how when I get some cash its going straight to the first few Chiakra shows. IWA-MS is something that I am not TOO crazy about getting into, I have liked both of the matches i have seen but not too crazy about getting them. TPI is perhaps the only show that I would buy right off the bat from them.

Chikara DVD Order List(So Far):

Tag World Grand Prix Night 1
TWGP Night 2
TWGP Night 3
The Crushing Weight Of Mainstream Ignorance
Time Will Prove Everything

I know that is a very solid order due to the ratings I have seen. Can't wait to order them.


----------



## Corey

^^^^^
I've also heard that Young Lions Cup 4 Night 3 is really good as well. That's what ROH told me.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> ^^^^^
> I've also heard that Young Lions Cup 4 Night 3 is really good as well. That's what ROH told me.


It sounded like a big card when I read it. I don't know if that's the one where Bob Saget is at or not but I think its one of those ones. Just more to add then But I am pretty much going to go with 5 i have up there for my first ones. Its going to be a little over 100 bucks anyways to order all of them. Thanks for telling me though.


----------



## Corey

^^^
There's a music video for YLC 4 N3 on youtube if you want to see it. The show looks awesome, but, music videos can be misleading, but, it looks awesome anyway.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> ^^^
> There's a music video for YLC 4 N3 on youtube if you want to see it. The show looks awesome, but, music videos can be misleading, but, it looks awesome anyway.


I need to do that, I watched the King of The Trios Night 3 one and it more than likely showed all the good parts but after reading ROH's review I bet the show was totally like that:agree:


----------



## ROH

Dont worry Sabin, your order list is fine. You can get YLC4N3 later, it's good, but some of the other shows on your list are better. And YLC3N3 (from 05) is really good aswell.

--------------

McQueen, have you recieved/watched you CHIKARA order yet?


----------



## McQueen

ROH™ said:


> Dont worry Sabin, your order list is fine. You can get YLC4N3 later, it's good, but some of the other shows on your list are better. And YLC3N3 (from 05) is really good aswell.
> 
> --------------
> 
> McQueen, have you recieved/watched you CHIKARA order yet?


I have recieved my order as of last week but I have not watched it just yet, couldn't resist the temptation of the first 4 ROH FYF shows :$

My CHIKARA order ( Best of 2005, Crushing weight of mainstream ignorance, King of Trios 2007 night 2 & 3) is next on the list. I'll let you know what I think of them a.s.a.p.


----------



## ROH

^ Cool.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Well, Kamala vs. Danielson has FINALLY been released and I got my hands on a copy. I also got the Dragon vs. Daniels ROH Title match from Texas. Being in possession of these 2 rare matches, I almost feel compelled to collect footage for a comp of Dragon's defenses...


----------



## SP_10

Can someone please give me a review for Best of CM punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues.


----------



## Platt

MrPaiMei said:


> Well, Kamala vs. Danielson has FINALLY been released and I got my hands on a copy. I also got the Dragon vs. Daniels ROH Title match from Texas. Being in possession of these 2 rare matches, I almost feel compelled to collect footage for a comp of Dragon's defenses...



I've got a copy of Dragon/Kamala on the way to me now didn't know about a Dragon/Daniels match where was that from?


----------



## Future Star

THE POUNCE said:


> Can someone please give me a review for Best of CM punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues.


it is actually pretty good, i enjoyed it

from what i remember:
CM Punk vs Samoa Joe I(final 15 min)-****1/2
CM Punk vs Samoa Joe II (15 min)-****3/4
CM Punk & Ace Steel vs Strong & Aries-***3/4
CM Punk vs Samoa Joe (ASE II)-****
CM Punk vs Alex Shelley-****
CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave(32rd anniv.)-***1/2
CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave (Dog Collar)-**3/4
CM Punk vs Roderick Strong-****
CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave (cage)-**** - ****1/4

Very good buy IMO
For the first two matches it is not ****1/2 and 3/4 for the 15 min, that is my rating on the whole match...also will re-watch over the weekend and will review again


----------



## dman88

They finally changed the layout on smartmark. I never liked the old layout. This ones better because the DVD's are in order by date and everything is much easier to find.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Fifth Year Festival: Dayton*
1. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Brent Albright - ***1/4
2. Jimmy Rave vs. Sterling James Keenan - *1/2
3. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze - ***
4. Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe (Three Way Dance) - ***1/2
5. Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries (Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship) - ***1/4
6. Tank Toland vs. Mitch Franklin - *
7. Roderick Strong vs. Shingo vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Cross vs. Pelle Primeau (Six Man Mayhem Match) - ****
8. Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards - ***3/4
9. Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer (ROH World Title Match) - ***1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2

*ROH Fifth Year Festival: Chicago* 
1. Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
2. Allison Danger & Sara Del Ray vs. MsChif & Serena - **
3. Shingo vs. Matt Cross vs. CJ Otis vs. Trik Davis (Four Corner Survival Match) - ***
4. Jimmy Rave vs. BJ Whitmer - **3/4
5. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) - ***3/4
6. Austin Aries & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards - ***1/2
7. Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Windy City Death Match) - ****
8. Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide - ****1/4

Overall show rating - ***3/4


----------



## Honor™

i just booked my tickets for the International Assault tour heading to australia in june.

Last time the tour came, it was a huge disappointment, with the only good match being Daniels VS Styles in a 30 minute iron man match.

This event will probably suck too, but Danielson is coming! I could never pass up the chance to see my favourite wrestler ply his craft. Never.

Nigel, Kidman, Kash and others are coming too.


----------



## TheUnholyDragon

Honor™ said:


> i just booked my tickets for the International Assault tour heading to australia in june.
> 
> Last time the tour came, it was a huge disappointment, with the only good match being Daniels VS Styles in a 30 minute iron man match.
> 
> This event will probably suck too, but Danielson is coming! I could never pass up the chance to see my favourite wrestler ply his craft. Never.
> 
> Nigel, Kidman, Kash and others are coming too.


I heard there was a really good Joe vs. Test match on there, and being one of the few who actually likes Test, I was interested in seeing it.


----------



## Platt

> TAKE 15% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE REQUIRED
> 
> You can save money on all DVD's, tickets, figures, books, apparel, Japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. Save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> This sale is a great opportunity to save money on live event tickets for all upcoming shows in the United States.
> 
> To redeem your 15% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: april15 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 5/1/07 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> NEW MERCHANDISE RELEASES
> 
> Fifth Year Festival: Finale- Liverpool, UK 3/4/07 (DVD)
> 
> Samoa Joe in his final ROH match vs. Homicide, Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave in a Fight Without Honor, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Rave Falls Count Anywhere, Doi & Shingo defend the Tag Titles vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Briscoe vs. Briscoe, & more.
> 1. Delirious vs. Colt Cabana
> 2. Sara Del Ray & Allison Danger vs. Jetta & Eden Black
> 3. Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer (Falls Count Anywhere Match)
> 4. Matt Sydal vs. PAC
> 5. Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe
> 6. Naruke Doi & Shingo vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards (World Tag Team Title Match)
> 7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave (Fight Without Honor)
> 8. Samoa Joe vs. Homicide
> 
> Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool- Liverpool, UK 3/3/07 (DVD)
> 
> Ring of Honor returns to the UK with Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness, Jay & Mark Briscoe defend the ROH Tag Titles against the Dragon Gate team of Naruke Doi & Shingo; Roderick Strong vs. PAC for the FIP Title, Homicide vs. Davey Richards, & more.
> 1. Homicide vs. Davey Richards
> 2. Sara Del Ray vs. Allison Danger
> 3. BJ Whitmer & Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Rave & Jimmy Jacobs
> 4. Delirious vs. Matt Sydal (2 out of 3 Falls)
> 5. Roderick Strong vs. PAC (FIP Heavyweight Title Match)
> 6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruke Doi & Shingo (World Tag Team Title Match)
> 7. Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness
> 
> TNA Final Resolution 2007 DVD
> 
> On Sunday, January 14, 2007, Total Nonstop Action (TNA) Wrestling presented the three-hour “Final Resolution” epic event live and exclusively on Pay-Per-View from Orlando, Florida! That night, the NWA World Heavyweight title was on the line as “The Monster” Abyss defended against both Sting and Christian Cage in an Elimination Match! The event also featured a brutal Thirty-Minute Ironman. Match between Olympic gold medalist Kurt Angle and his rival “The Saman Submission Machine” Samoa Joe in an attempt to finally end their three-month war! This DVD contains the Per-Per-View event in its entirely, as well as the countdown preshow.
> 
> 1. Last Man Standing Match: Rhino vs. AJ Styles
> 2. Three-Way X Division Title Match: Chris Sabin vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jerry Lynn
> 3. Paparazzi Championship Series Finals: Alex Shelley vs. Austin Starr
> 4. James Storm vs. Petey Williams.
> 5. NWA World Tag Team Title Match: The Latin American Exchange (Homicide & Hernandez) vs.Team 3D (Brother Ray & Brother Devon)
> 6. 30-Minute Ironman Match: Kurt Angle vs. Samoa Joe
> 7. NWA World Title Triple Threat Elimination Match: Abyss vs. Sting vs. Christian Cage
> 
> NWA Bluegrass ''Ashland Assault'' DVD
> 
> 1. TNA X- Division Title: Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki
> 2. Bluegrass Heavyweight Title: Vinny V. vs. David Young
> 3. Tracy Brooks vs. Lollipop
> 4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chance Prophet
> 5. Sal Rinuaro vs. Kris King
> 6. Jay-Ten Llyons vs. J.D. Escalade
> 
> IN STOCK: CM PUNK ECW SERIES 1 FIGURES!!!





> 1. Homicide vs. Davey Richards
> 2. Sara Del Ray vs. Allison Danger
> 3. BJ Whitmer & Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Rave & Jimmy Jacobs
> 4. Delirious vs. Matt Sydal (2 out of 3 Falls)
> 5. Roderick Strong vs. PAC (FIP Heavyweight Title Match)
> 6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruke Doi & Shingo (World Tag Team Title Match)
> 7. Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness





> 1. Delirious vs. Colt Cabana
> 2. Sara Del Ray & Allison Danger vs. Jetta & Eden Black
> 3. Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer (Falls Count Anywhere Match)
> 4. Matt Sydal vs. PAC
> 5. Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe
> 6. Naruke Doi & Shingo vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards (World Tag Team Title Match)
> 7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave (Fight Without Honor)
> 8. Samoa Joe vs. Homicide


Love the covers maybe my favourites out of them all


Finally time to get the UK Shows can't wait to relive it all


----------



## Homicide_187

About damn time it's out I'll order the final 4 FYF shows this weekend


----------



## ROH

Either this weekend or next (most likely next week after if I'm unlucky) I'll order the final 4 FYF DVDs.


----------



## Future Star

great covers, i will definatley be picking these up at the show


----------



## Guest

The artwork looks amazing. I will be picking up the 8 2007 shows in the next Buy 3 Get 1 Free sale


----------



## Future Star

question, at roh shows there is a B3G1F deal right? If so, i am getting FYF Chicago, Liverpool finale and either nyc or dayton, which one?


----------



## dman88

The UK show covers look awesome. I'll be picking up the entire FYF this weekend at the show.


----------



## T-C

Just ordered the whole Festival, yay for me.


----------



## StraightEdge

Im Going to Order the Whole Festival with ASE III @ SCOH II Later On.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

I wish they put out a B3G1F sale tonight. Guess I have to wait another week.


----------



## Guest

I have been watching the 2006 ROH shows in order and next up is Suffocation. Can I have some quick ratings please? With no spoilers because I have forgot the results from when the show happened.

And I'm to lazy to go scrolling back through pages to look to see if any ratings have been posted :$


----------



## Honor™

TheUnholyDragon said:


> I heard there was a really good Joe vs. Test match on there, and being one of the few who actually likes Test, I was interested in seeing it.


nah the whole Joe VS Test match was an overbooked shamble.


----------



## watts63

Fifth Year Festival Finale DVD Cover: Best...One...Ever.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Finale looks amazing, like best show ever material. Joe-Cide, NRC's-Doi and Shingo, Nigel-Rave, BJ-Jimmy, and Briscoe-Briscoe all have **** potential, and then you have Colt-Delirious and Sydal-PAC backing it up. Manhatten Mayhem, you may be in trouble after all this time.


----------



## Guest

I just ordered the 2 Liverpool shows. There goes the 'I'm going to get the first 8 2007 shows in the next buy 3 get 1 free'. Temptation got the better of me :$


----------



## T-C

DavidEFC said:


> I just ordered the 2 Liverpool shows. There goes the 'I'm going to get the first 8 2007 shows in the next buy 3 get 1 free'. Temptation got the better of me :$


It happens to the best of us.


----------



## MrPaiMei

New sale at IVP: 10 for 25 or 20 for 45.


----------



## Corey

I know for sure I'm gonna get FYF: Finale. But which other FYF show should I get: Chicago or Liverpool?


----------



## Future Star

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I know for sure I'm gonna get FYF: Finale. But which other FYF show should I get: Chicago or Liverpool?


ive heard great reviews for both (from the chicago dvd, and liverpool audience) but i have heard slighlty more about chicago. Liverpool just got out so that is why i havent heard much, but i would slightly go with chicago


----------



## ROH

I would DEFINATELY go with Liverpool. I haven't seen both (all 3 are in the mail, Chicago, Finale and Liverpool) but my vote still goes with Liverpool.

You have Briscoes/Shingo and Doi, which was said to be easily ****+, and although being different could be better than the 2/24 tag title match (Sydal and Daniels aren't a very good team IMO).

You have Joe/Nigel in the great match they finally can have, which from live reports sounds very insane and emotional at the end.

You've also got Strong/PAC, Sydal/Delirious and Cide/Davey to back it up. And its the UK crowd, said to be hotter at the Liverpool show than the Finale one, because they tired themselves out too much at the Liverpool one!

P.S. Sorry Spartanlax 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ROH Fifth Year Festival: Dayton*

1. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Brent Albright - ***1/4 - ***1/2 (good work over period and long, hot finishing sequence)

2. Jimmy Rave vs. Sterling James Keenan - *1/2 (Meh)

3. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze - **1/2 - **3/4 (Solid women's match, had a feud behind it)

4. Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe (Three Way Dance) - ***1/2 (Really good 3 way, non stop action (like a sprint))

5. Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries (Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship) - ***1/2 (Really good match, faster pace than I expected/had read of)

6. Tank Toland vs. Mitch Franklin - 3/4* (Meh squash)

7. Roderick Strong vs. Shingo vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Cross vs. Pelle Primeau (Six Man Mayhem Match) - ***3/4_**** (Amazing non stop action, tons of great spots)

8. Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards - ***3/4 (really good match, very stiff)

9. Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer (ROH World Title Match) - ***1/2 (Good match that told a good story)

*Overall show thoughts*: Very good show. Better than FYF: Philly. Nothing to really go out of your way to see, but a very solid card, with LOADS of great ***1/2 matches. I heard some pretty average reviews of this, but overall I was pleasantly surprised with the show, lots of things came put really good.

*Overall score*: 8/10.


----------



## Obfuscation

Does anyone have any star ratings for CZW's Last Team Standing & FEAR?


----------



## Future Star

just went to a local indy show and picked up 4 puresou (?) tapes i got NOAH- Best of KENTA vol.1
NOAH Navigate for evolution 06 
NOAH First Navigation 06 
Noah Destiny Tokyo Dome TV Special

does anyone have ratings for any of these?


----------



## Blasko

Does anyone know how long it takes IVPVideos to ship out an order? 

Thanks.


----------



## Platt

^^ i ordered mine Sunday it was shipped Monday and arrived Friday and thats to the UK


----------



## MrPaiMei

Future Star said:


> just went to a local indy show and picked up 4 puresou (?) tapes i got NOAH- Best of KENTA vol.1
> NOAH Navigate for evolution 06
> NOAH First Navigation 06
> Noah Destiny Tokyo Dome TV Special
> 
> does anyone have ratings for any of these?


I believe Navigate for Evolution is the 3/4/06 show, which has a ****1/2 Misawa vs. Morishima match and a ****1/2 KENTA vs. Kenta Kobashi match, and a damn great Marufuji vs. Taue match. First Navigation has a ****1/4-1/2 KENTA vs. Marufuji match. I don't know whats on the Destiny special, but that show is AWESOME.


----------



## Blasko

Alright, next question. 

Any IVPVideo DVDs that I should get? I am thinking of Picking the J Cup 94 and NOAH Destiny show, and maybe wrestle Jam. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## ROH

MrPaiMei said:


> I believe Navigate for Evolution is the 3/4/06 show, which has a ****1/2 Misawa vs. Morishima match and a ****1/2 KENTA vs. Kenta Kobashi match, and a damn great Marufuji vs. Taue match. First Navigation has a ****1/4-1/2 KENTA vs. Marufuji match. I don't know whats on the Destiny special, but that show is AWESOME.


Whoa whoa whoa, those ratings are a little bit high aren't they?


----------



## Blasko

ROH™ said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, those ratings are a little bit high aren't they?


 I have to agree, I gave Shima/Misawa and that was roughly about *** 3/4 - ****


----------



## MrPaiMei

What matches do you specifically disagree with ROH? All of them? Misawa-Morishima was incredible, had great heat and an awesome finish, KENTA-Kenta is one of the great performances of all time when you consider Kobashis health and really built KENTA up for the year he had, and KENTA-MArufuji was just about as good as their ****1/2 GHC Title match.


----------



## ROH

I diagree with Shima/Misawa (***3/4) and KENTA/Fuji. I've seen all of their singles matches together, and that was by far the worst. Pretty bland, and the finishing sequence could have been much better. ***1/2 tops.


----------



## Spartanlax

-Blasko- said:


> Alright, next question.
> 
> Any IVPVideo DVDs that I should get? I am thinking of Picking the J Cup 94 and NOAH Destiny show, and maybe wrestle Jam.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Best Of Jack Evans Vol. 1 is an absolute must-have.


----------



## Blasko

Just made my first order in a LOOOOONG time (It's been about a year since I made my last DVD order.) and here is what I picked up. 

NJPW 1994 Super J Cup 
NOAH Destiny. 
Toryumon Wrestlejam
Puroresu DVD Sampler (It was 25 cents. I couldn't say no.)
ROH invades Japan V.1 (It looked awesome.)

Looks like a good line up, eh?


----------



## Spartanlax

...you didn't get Best Of Jack Evans Vol. 1, so your order means nothing.


----------



## Blasko

Spartan, the judge ordered that you stop mis treating me.


----------



## T-C

Just rewatched Straight Shootin' with Punk and Cabana and how may freakin' times does Punk say "bla bla bla". After a while it got on my nerves. Still a really fun shoot though.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

that's cool said:


> Just rewatched Straight Shootin' with Punk and Cabana and how may freakin' times does Punk say "bla bla bla". After a while it got on my nerves. Still a really fun shoot though.


Meh I didn't really notice that the only thing I remember from the shoot is Punk almost getting pissed on by 'Cide. "I gotta pee yo! I gotta pee!" lmao


----------



## T-C

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Meh I didn't really notice that the only thing I remember from the shoot is Punk almost getting pissed on by 'Cide. "I gotta pee yo! I gotta pee!" lmao


That was the Punk and Joe one.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

that's cool said:


> That was the Punk and Joe one.


Ahh just looked at your post before mine sorry I read to fast and thought it said Punk and Joe. I heard the Cabana/Punk shoot was alright, but what do Cabana and Punk talk about? Is it a funny shoot?


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> Just made my first order in a LOOOOONG time (It's been about a year since I made my last DVD order.) and here is what I picked up.
> 
> NJPW 1994 Super J Cup
> NOAH Destiny.
> Toryumon Wrestlejam
> Puroresu DVD Sampler (It was 25 cents. I couldn't say no.)
> ROH invades Japan V.1 (It looked awesome.)
> 
> Looks like a good line up, eh?


That's a realy good order Blasko, Super J Cup stage one IMO is the best full show ever, NOAH Destiny is the most solid NOAH ahow ever (although I do like Departure 2004 better personally), Wrestlejam is the only DG show i've seen and it was entertaining enough and I've seen most of the ROH Invades Japan to know that should be a solid compilation.

About that Morishima/Misawa from 3/5/05, that match was awesome probably the best singles match from Morishima I've seen and the best match I've seen out of Misawa since '03, that one gets a **** 1/4 from me.


----------



## MrPaiMei

ROH™ said:


> I diagree with Shima/Misawa (***3/4) and KENTA/Fuji. I've seen all of their singles matches together, and that was by far the worst. Pretty bland, and the finishing sequence could have been much better. ***1/2 tops.


Meh, I found it great, and loverd how they built on how KENTA has never been able to pin Marufuji. Havn't they only had 3 singles matches? You make it seem like you've seen a lot of them.


----------



## ROH

^^ Well I have seen all 3 

It was definately the worst of the 3 IMO. I watched all 3 (seperate days) with my non wrestling fan friends at school, and they just got bored with that one (early 06), while they loved the other 2.

They botched some parts (the rana to the outside MAJORLY) and it generally wasn't very compelling. I haven't watched it in a while, maybe I need to rewatch it, w/e.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Ya, had to make sure there, I know they've wrestled upwards of 10 times but I've only seen the Trial Series match, the GHC junior match, and the GHC Title match out there.


----------



## Tom

Spartanlax said:


> ...you didn't get Best Of Jack Evans Vol. 1, so your order means nothing.


I saw that and was gona get it, but decided id get it next time around. Worth getting?


----------



## Blasko

xTOMx said:


> I saw that and was gona get it, but decided id get it next time around. Worth getting?


 I've seen some of the matches from the DVD and Jack does....Inverted 630's. 

OTher words, if you LOVE flips. This DVD is your wet dream. 

...I plan on picking it up after my next DVD order.


----------



## T-C

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Ahh just looked at your post before mine sorry I read to fast and thought it said Punk and Joe. I heard the Cabana/Punk shoot was alright, but what do Cabana and Punk talk about? Is it a funny shoot?


They talk about their rise through the indies and their start together. It isn't as much a shoot as it is them just telling stories about themselves on the road.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

Is deepdiscount.com a reliable site? Because their prices are soooo good.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Thats_howIroll said:


> Is deepdiscount.com a reliable site? Because their prices are soooo good.


Yes, 100%.


----------



## MrStraightEdge

Has anyone seen Mick Foley's ROH shoot interview?

I don't want to buy it he if covers the same topics he does in his dvds and books.


----------



## Platt

> THE BIG 10 SALE
> 
> Read below for the details on our latest sale which includes over 70 DVD's on sale for only $10, general admission tickets to several upcoming events for $10 each, plus information on how to save 10% off your order with no minimum purchase required!!!
> 
> $10 RING OF HONOR DVD & TICKET SALE
> 
> You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:
> 
> -The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
> -Road to the Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will battle for the ROH Title)
> -All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)
> 
> -One Year Anniversary 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles with the winner get a shot at the ROH Title, Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven, Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. The Amazing Red & AJ Styles ROH Tag Team Title Match)
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
> -Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Glory By Honor II 9/20/03 (Terry Funk vs. CM Punk, Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels)
> -Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03 (Scramble Cage Match, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff vs. The Great Muta & Arashi, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)
> 
> -ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Punk & Cabana vs. The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles, Homicide vs. Danielson)
> -World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
> -Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match)
> -Joe vs. Punk II 10/16/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
> -All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide, Austin Aries vs. Low Ki)
> 
> -It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
> -Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
> -Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
> -Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -Escape From New York 7/9/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong ROH Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries, Homicide vs. Jay Lethal)
> -The Homecoming 7/23/05 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave Street Fight)
> -Glory By Honor IV 9/17/05 (James Gibson vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles w/ Mick Foley vs. Jimmy Rave w/ Prince Nana)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
> -Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
> -Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match, Embassy vs. Generation Next No DQ Six Man Tag)
> -This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave & Abyss; Daniels vs. Joe vs. Cabana vs. Homicide)
> -Vendetta 11/5/05- (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss, & Prince Nana vs. Austin Aries, AJ Styles, Jack Evans, & Matt Sydal in an 8 Man Tag Team War)
> -Final Battle 2005 (Low Ki vs. KENTA GHC Jr. Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Noamichi Marufuji ROH World Title Match)
> 
> -Hell Freezes Over 1/14/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. BJ Whitmer, AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal)
> -Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
> 
> -Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
> -Best in the World 3/25/06 (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans; Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley)
> -Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation Six Man Tag; A.J. Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe)
> -The 100th Show 4/15/06 (Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce, & BJ Whitmer vs. Chris Hero, Necro Butcher, & Super Dragon; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
> 
> -Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
> -Best of Generation Next- Our Time Is Now
> -Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
> -Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
> -Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite
> -Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
> -Bloodlust Vol. 1- ROH’s Bloodiest Matches
> -Best of The Briscoe Brothers- Tag Team Excellence
> -Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
> -Do or Die II & III
> -Do or Die IV
> 
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
> -Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jimmy Yang
> -Straight Shootin' with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 1
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with 2 Cold Scorpio
> -Straight Shootin' with Kamala
> -Straight Shootin' with Francine
> -Straight Shootin' with Ken Patera
> -Straight Shootin' with Paul Ellering
> -Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
> -Straight Shootin' with Jushin Liger
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Mitchell
> -Straight Shootin' with The Blue Meanie
> -Secrets of the Ring with Dusty Rhodes
> -Straight Shootin' with The Fantastics
> -Straight Shootin' with The Midight Express
> -Straight Shootin' with The One Man Gang
> -Straight Shootin' with Butch Reed
> -Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard
> -Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
> -Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
> -Straight Shootin' with Skandar Akbar
> -Straight Shootin' with Mr. Fuji
> -Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero
> 
> General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:
> 
> -Hartford, CT 5/11/07
> -Roxbury Crossing, MA 6/8/07
> -Philadelphia, PA 6/9/07
> 
> Sale prices are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders thru Monday, May 7th at 10pm EST!!! Sale prices are not valid on any previously placed orders.
> 
> SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE REQUIRED
> 
> This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 5/7 at 10pm EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


.


----------



## Spartanlax

Good, 100th Show was added to $10 sale, time to buy it along with the final FYF shows.


----------



## watts63

Finally Final Battle '05 is $10...too bad I can't get it this time.


----------



## Obfuscation

Boy seeing that sale sure makes me depressed. If I hade 40 bucks I would have bought World Title Classic, Joe/Punk II & All Star Extravaganza II to see the whole Trilogy, damn.

Ok.....

Does anyone have star ratings for Chikara's Zero To Hero(And Castagnoli)? I really really appreciate it.


----------



## Corey

Just ordered the two FYF Liverpool shows. They should be awesome. I hope the Detroit shows are out next week...


----------



## Homicide_187

What are some good Dragon Gate shows? keep in mind I already own WrestleJam and the Jack Evans sets.


----------



## watts63

Homicide 187, 7/2/06 & 11/19/06 are good Dragon Gate shows to start with.

Just Ordered:

ROH The 100th Show
ROH Best of the Briscoe Brothers: Tag Team Excellence


----------



## Homicide_187

I'll check those out now thanks Watts.


----------



## T-C

Homicide_187 said:


> I'll check those out now thanks Watts.


I'd wait for the most recent show to come out before ordering because it looks unbelievable. Typhoon against Muscle Outlawz in a 7 on 6 match. Not to mention Mochi against Liger for the title. Plus many storylines are started and finished, it will be well worth a purchase.


----------



## Blasko

Well, if I don't get my DVDs from IVPvideo tomorrow, I'd go ape shit.


----------



## Homicide_187

that's cool said:


> I'd wait for the most recent show to come out before ordering because it looks unbelievable. Typhoon against Muscle Outlawz in a 7 on 6 match. Not to mention Mochi against Liger for the title. Plus many storylines are started and finished, it will be well worth a purchase.


Cool I've been searching on IVP the past few days looking for stuff to add to my latest order. I might as well just wait until some more 07 shows get released so that I can just make one big Dragon Gate order.

I have another question about a DVD from IVP does anyone know how the Best of Doug Williams and Nigel McGuinness in NOAH is?


----------



## Platt

King Of Europe DVD Shipping on June 11th is available to order now from here



> The 'King of Europe Cup 2007' DVD features over 8 hours of non stop wrestling action from this monumental weekend and beyond. Witness both night one and night two combined onto two dual layer 4 hour DVD's for one unbeatable price.
> 
> 
> Disc One:
> Chris Hero (CZW) vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Chikara)
> Go Shiozaki (NOAH) vs. Martin Stone (RQW)
> Pac (IPW:UK) vs. Trent Acid (PWU)
> Matt Sydal (IWA:MS) vs. El Generico (IWS)
> Doug Williams (Premier Promotions) vs. Ares (wXw)
> Davey Richards (PWG) vs. The Zebra Kid (WAW)
> Ryo Saito (Dragon Gate) vs. Jody Fleisch (1PW)
> Nigel McGuiness (ROH) vs. Rhino (TNA)
> 
> Disc Two:
> Doug Williams vs. Chris Hero
> Nigel McGuiness vs. Pac
> Davey Richards vs. Go Shiozaki
> Matt Sydal vs. Ryo Saito
> Nigel McGuiness vs. Davey Richards
> Doug Williams Vs Matt Sydal
> Martin Stone, El Generico & Atsushi Aoki vs. Trent Acid & Swiss Money Holding (Claudio Castagnoli & Ares)
> Nigel McGuiness vs. Doug Williams
> 
> Plus, the 8 hour set also contains the following extras:
> El Generico vs. Pac (2/3 Falls) - IPW:UK Pre-show 28/04/07
> Davey Richards & Atsushi Aoki vs. Doug Williams & Go Shiozaki - RQW TV Taping 20/04/07
> Martin Stone vs. Pac - RQW British Title Tournament Final - RQW "Not Just for Christmas" 16/12/06
> 
> Plus backstage promos, music videos and other bonus footage.


----------



## SP_10

With the BIG 10 SALE on I decide to pick up a couple of DVDs I ordered.

One Year Anniversary
Main Event Spectacles
Final Battle 2003
Joe vs. Punk II
Glory by Honor IV
Best of the Briscoe Brothers- Tag Team Excellence.


----------



## ROH

Hailsabin said:


> Does anyone have star ratings for Chikara's Zero To Hero(And Castagnoli)? I really really appreciate it.


From Zero to Hero

1. Olsen Twins vs. Cheech & Cloudy - **1/2

2. Hallowicked & Delirious vs. The Colony - ***

3. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Silver Bullets - *

4. Sabian & Joker vs. Irish Airborne - **1/2

5. Hydra, Crossbones & UltraMantis Black vs. Trik Davis, Equinox & Retail Dragon - ***

6. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Hallowicked & Delirious - ***

7. Cheech & Cloudy vs. Irish Airborne - ***1/4

8. Osiris vs. Kazuchika Okada - *1/2

9. Larry Sweeney, Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Eddie Kingston, Shane Storm & Mike Quackenbush - ***1/4

10. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Cheech & Cloudy - ***3/4 (MOTN)

Not 'OMGZZ MUST BUYZ!' but still a real solid show.


----------



## Homicide_187

I'm going to pick up the King of Europe Cup 2007 whenever I get a chance I'm a sucker for tournaments so I'm sure I'll enjoy this one.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool*
1. Homicide vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2
2. Sara Del Ray vs. Allison Danger - **3/4
3. BJ Whitmer & Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Rave & Jimmy Jacobs - **3/4
4. Delirious vs. Matt Sydal (2 out of 3 Falls) - ***3/4
5. Roderick Strong vs. PAC (FIP Heavyweight Title Match) - ***1/2
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo (World Tag Team Title Match) - ****1/4
7. Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***3/4


----------



## Corey

-Mystery- said:


> *ROH Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool*
> 1. Homicide vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2
> 2. Sara Del Ray vs. Allison Danger - **3/4
> 3. BJ Whitmer & Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Rave & Jimmy Jacobs - **3/4
> 4. Delirious vs. Matt Sydal (2 out of 3 Falls) - ***3/4
> 5. Roderick Strong vs. PAC (FIP Heavyweight Title Match) - ***1/2
> 6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo (World Tag Team Title Match) - ****1/4
> 7. Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***3/4
> 
> Overall show rating - ***3/4


Nice to see it was really good. Mine should be here on Thurs. or Fri. then I'll have my ratings for this show and the Finale.

One question. Is the King of Europe Cup Region 0 and does it ship to the US?


----------



## watts63

Can anybody tell me how was Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson on Epic Encounter II? I heard absolutely nothing about this match.


----------



## KeepItFresh

watts63 said:


> Can anybody tell me how was Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson on Epic Encounter II? I heard absolutely nothing about this match.


I'd give it ****1/4. Some things made me mad though... I would mention what they are, but that would spoil it. Overall its a great match and if I remember correctly the show was alright. This match does get overshawdowed by Unfied. I'd rather go with his match with Colt Cabana from Chicago from the same weekend.


----------



## Rated R Poster

Anyone have a rating or any kind of opinion on PWG's "From Parts Well Known"?

Rep will be added.


----------



## McQueen

watts63 said:


> Can anybody tell me how was Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson on Epic Encounter II? I heard absolutely nothing about this match.


Watts I have this show and I was at it. I personally thought that Danielson/McGuinness IV after seeing it on tape lives up to a **** 1/2. Danielson's heel tactics (directed towards 3 specific people in the crowd) is quite amusing but it does start to get old pretty fast. Overall it was a pretty solid show I'll give my ratings on it

*Epic Encounter II*
Briscoes vs Irish Airborne - *** 1/2
Jimmy Jacobs vs Homicide - **
Christopher Daniels vs Claudio Castignoli - **3/4 - *** (not as fun on tape as it was live with Claudio's heeling)
Davey Richards/Colt Cabana vs Jimmy Rave/Sal Rinauro - ** 1/4
Delirious vs Matt Sydal - *** 3/4
ROH Tag Titles - Aries/Strong vs Samoa Joe/BJ Whitmer - ****
ROH Title 2/3 Falls - Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness - **** 1/2 (like said before overshadowed by WOC Night II and Unified matches)

Now for my own question, anyone have star ratings for ROH _It All Begins_, meltzer gave that show a really positive review and I haven't seen it or even really heard anything about it.


----------



## watts63

Thanks McQueen & Keep It Fresh about that match. Can anybody tell me why that Samoa Joe teamed up with Matt Sydal on Weekend of Champions Night One? Joe & Sydal is very confusing to me.

EDIT: How was the Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries Empty Arena match?


----------



## ROH

^ It was just both Sydal and Joe wanting the tag titles, so they thought of teaming up to win them.


----------



## McQueen

Homicide_187 to answer your rep question (didn't want to PM you for this little bit), I've only seen the 2004 Super 8 Tournament, but quite a few of them look fairly nice on paper like 1997 and 2001. Someone on here reviewed 2006 Super 8 a while back and gave it fairly good looking reviews but I don't remember who, maybe Watts?

Again, anyone seen ROH It All Begins or have star reviews?


----------



## ROH

^ Haven't seen 'It all begins' but I've read multiple reviews (like 5, some off 411Mania from different guys on there) and they've all said it was mediocre at best. The average overall score was about 5.5/10.


----------



## Blasko

the IVPvideo sale just butt love'd me. 

Apprently, Shipping had to be pushed back bec ause everyone was ordering around the same time, so now my DVDs are going to be shipped today or monday. 

...You can pretty much tell that I am not in the best of moods.:side:


----------



## McQueen

ROH™ said:


> ^ Haven't seen 'It all begins' but I've read multiple reviews (like 5, some off 411Mania from different guys on there) and they've all said it was mediocre at best. The average overall score was about 5.5/10.


Ok thanks, I was just wondering because I saw a list of matches Meltzer rated and he though pretty highly of 3 or 4 matches from that show and I hadn't heard anything about it.


----------



## Future Star

At roh shows they have a buy 3 get 1 free deal right?


----------



## ROH

^ Most of the time.

McQueen: Well you've heard nothing about them, there's your answer whether to buy the show or not.


----------



## McQueen

I just watched Pac vs Strong from FYF Liverpool, between this and his recent PWG matches Pac needs to come to the US and compete more often, I really want to see more of this guys work and I'm not much of a fan of high flyers.

Pac vs Strong - *** 3/4


----------



## ROH

^ Nice. I'll recieve the Chicago and both UK FYF UK shows next weekend, will watch 1 - 2 and review 1 of them. I'm definately looking foward to the UK shows.


----------



## McQueen

ROH™ said:


> ^ Nice. I'll recieve the Chicago and both UK FYF UK shows next weekend, will watch 1 - 2 and review 1 of them. I'm definately looking foward to the UK shows.


I got done watching Doi/Shingo vs Briscoes now and I have to say that match was even better than I was expecting. Right now its easily between that and Joe/Morishima for ROH MOTY but hard to say which was better as both matches are completely different styles,still one of the best matches I've seen this year in general.

The FYF has been pretty good so far, didn't really get into too much of the Dayton show and Philly show has a few "hiccups" but it's been a decent run of shows thus far. 

Still Milestone Series 2006 > Fifth Year Festival


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> Homicide_187 to answer your rep question (didn't want to PM you for this little bit), I've only seen the 2004 Super 8 Tournament, but quite a few of them look fairly nice on paper like 1997 and 2001. Someone on here reviewed 2006 Super 8 a while back and gave it fairly good looking reviews but I don't remember who, maybe Watts?
> 
> Again, anyone seen ROH It All Begins or have star reviews?


Yeah I reviewed Super 8 2006. It's a good tourney & Richards/Lost was the best match of the night.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Finished the Festival this week. Both UK shows are must buys with Briscoes-Doi and Shingo ****1/2 and Nigel-Joe ****1/4. Finale is AMAZING with BJ-Jimmy around ***3/4-****, PAC-Sydal ***1/2-***3/4, Joe-Cide ***1/2, and then NRC-Doi and Shingo, Nigel-Jimmy, and Briscoe-Briscoe all hovering around ****1/2. Nigel-Jimmy, in particular, is an amazing match that I should do I write up on later. Must buys. However, I think I still prefer the Milestone Series.


----------



## ROH

^ Care to...review them?


----------



## watts63

*ECWA Super Eight Tournament 2006*

Davey Richards vs. Scott Lost ***3/4 (Great Chemistry Together)

*Semi-Finals*
Milano Collection AT vs. Davey Richards ***1/2-***3/4 (Very Good Match; Crowd Was Hot With This)

*Finals*
Davey Richards vs. Charlie Haas ***1/4-***1/2 (Good Finals)

*Semi-Finals*
Charlie Haas vs. Josh Daniels ***1/4-***1/2 (Another Good Techinque Matchup)

Bryan Logan vs. Milano Collection AT ***1/4-***1/2 (Collection AT's Charmisa shows here; Logan looked better than I thought & probably he's working with AT)

Xavier vs. Charlie Haas ***1/4 (Good Match)

Andre Lyonz vs. Josh Daniels ** (Andre Lyonz Sucks Big Time & Didn't Deserve To Be in This Tourney)

ECWA Summit Rumble DUD (Just Like The Fans Said: THIS IS AWFUL!)

This was a good tournament & it's a good buy.​


----------



## MrPaiMei

ROH™ said:


> ^ Care to...review them?


 Probably at some point tommorow. Want to re-watch a few matches.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Fifth Year Festival: Finale*
1. Delirious vs. Colt Cabana - ***
2. Sara Del Ray & Allison Danger vs. Jetta & Eden Black -**3/4
3. Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer (Falls Count Anywhere Match) - ***3/4
4. Matt Sydal vs. PAC - ***1/2
5. Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe - ****1/2 - ****3/4
6. Naruki Doi & Shingo vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards (World Tag Team Title Match) - ****1/4
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave (Fight Without Honor) - ****1/4
8. Samoa Joe vs. Homicide - ***3/4

Overall show rating - **** - ****1/4 (In my opinion, this is the best ROH show ever)


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> *ROH Fifth Year Festival: Finale*
> 
> Overall show rating - **** - ****1/4 (In my opinion, this is the *best ROH show e*ver)


SH*T! Can't wait till I get my hands on this.


----------



## MBL

Wow, that's the most positive review of the Finale show I've seen yet. I trust your ratings Mystery so should be off the charts when I get around to watching it, can't wait.


----------



## McQueen

*ROH: FYF Ratings Part One*

*FYF: NYC*
Adam Pearce vs Delirious - ** 3/4
Sara Del Rey/Alison Danger vs Alexa Thatcher/Daizee Haze - **
4 Way Fray - Xavier vs Jack Evans vs SHINGO vs Jimmy Jacobs - *** 1/4
Tables Are Legal - Brent Albright vs BJ Whitmer - 1/2*
ROH Tag Titles - Sydal/Daniels (c) vs Aries/Strong - *** 1/4
The Briscoes vs Colt Cabana/Nigel McGuinness - *** 3/4
Takeshi Morishima vs Samoa Joe - **** 1/4
ROH Title - Homicide (c) vs Jimmy Rave - *** 1/4

*FYF: Philly*
Nigel McGuinness vs TJ Perkins - ***
Claudio Castignoli vs Austin Aries - ** 3/4
Street Fight - Pearce/Jacobs/Lacey vs Cabana/Whitmer/Haze - ** 3/4
The Briscoes vs Kevin Steen/El Generico - ****
Samoa Joe vs Jimmy Rave - ***
FIP Title - Roderick Strong (c) vs Delirious - **
ROH Tag Titles - Sydal/Daniels (c) vs SHINGO/Jack Evans - *** 3/4
ROH World Title - Homicide (c) vs Takeshi Morishima - *** 1/2

*FYF: Dayton*
Nigel McGuinness/Colt Cabana vs Jimmy Jacobs/Brent Albright - ** 3/4
Jimmy Rave vs Sterling Keenan - * 1/2
Lacey vs Daizee Haze - ** 1/4
Three Way - Christopher Daniels vs Jay Briscoe vs Homicide - *** 1/2
Stupidly named DG Title match - Matt Sydal (c) vs Austin Aries - ***
Tank "please don't come back" Toland vs Mitch Franklin - *
Six Man Mayhem - Roderick Strong vs SHINGO vs Claudio Castignoli vs Matt Cross vs Mark Briscoe vs Pelle Primaeu - *** 3/4
Samoa Joe vs Davey Richards - *** 3/4
ROH World Title - Takeshi Morishima (c) vs BJ Whitmer - ***

I'll put my reviews up on the last three shows after I finish Finale (great show so far)


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> *ROH: FYF Ratings Part One*
> 
> *FYF: NYC*
> 
> Tables Are Legal - Brent Albright vs BJ Whitmer - 1/2*
> 
> ROH Title - Homicide (c) vs Jimmy Rave - *** 1/4
> 
> *FYF: Philly*
> 
> Claudio Castignoli vs Austin Aries - ** 3/4
> 
> *FYF: Dayton*
> Nigel McGuinness/Colt Cabana vs Jimmy Jacobs/Brent Albright - ** 3/4
> 
> Stupidly named DG Title match - Matt Sydal (c) vs Austin Aries - ***
> 
> ROH World Title - Takeshi Morishima (c) vs BJ Whitmer - ***


Those are the ratings I don't agree with. Other than that good job.


----------



## Spartanlax

By the way, I keep watching Whitmer/Morishima over and over since it's a fun match to watch, and man, it's better every time I see it. I suggest everyone re-watch it a few times, because my rating and enjoyment goes up with each viewing, because Whitmer just takes a great beating and it really shows what a bully Morishima is.


----------



## McQueen

*FYF Ratings: Part Two*

*FYF: Chicago*
Brent Albright vs Claudio Castignoli - *** 1/4
Sara Del Rey/Alison Danger vs MsChif/Serena - ** 1/4
Matt Cross vs Trik Davis vs CJ Otis vs SHINGO - ***
Jimmy Rave vs BJ Whitmer - ** 1/2
Sydal/Daniels vs The Briscoes - *** 3/4
No Remorse Corps vs Austin Aries/Matt Cross - *** 1/2
Windy City Deathmatch - Colt Cabana vs Jimmy Jacobs/Lacey - *** 1/2
Takeshi Morishima/Nigel McGuinness vs Samoa Joe/Homicide - *** 1/4

*FYF: Liverpool*
Homicide vs Davey Richards - *** 1/2
Allison Danger vs Sara Del Rey - ** 1/2
Jimmy Rave/Jimmy Jacobs vs BJ Whitmer/Colt Cabana - ** 3/4
2/3 Falls - Matt Sydal vs Delirious - *** 1/2
FIP Title - Roderick Strong vs Pac - *** 3/4
ROH Tag Titles - The Briscoes vs Naruki Doi/SHINGO - ****
Samoa Joe vs Nigel McGuinness - **** 1/2

*FYF: Finale*
Colt Cabana vs Delirious - *** (so funny) :lmao
Sara Del Rey/Allison Danger vs Jetta/Eden Black - * 3/4
Falls Anywhere - Jimmy Jacobs vs BJ Whitmer - ***
Matt Sydal vs Pac - *** 1/2 (Pac needs to be around more often)
Time to Man Up! Briscoe vs Briscoe - **** 1/2 (Legit MOTYC)
ROH Tag Titles - Naruki Doi/SHINGO vs No Remorse Corps - ****
Fight Without Honor - Nigel McGuinness vs Jimmy Rave - ****
Samoa Joe vs Homicide - *** 3/4

I'm not going to say FYF Finale is the best ROH show ever as I still like Manhattan Mayhem more but it's on par with it and shows like GHB V and the 2006 Triple Shot.

Finale > Liverpool > Chicago > NYC > Philly > Dayton


----------



## Future Star

^^^thanks, those are the dvds from FYF im getting


----------



## dman88

What match does everyone here use to get people into ROH. I usually show the Dragon Gate 6 man or Low Ki vs KENTA. What do you guys use?


----------



## Future Star

dman88 said:


> What match does everyone here use to get people into ROH. I usually show the Dragon Gate 6 man or Low Ki vs KENTA. What do you guys use?


those two, or the roh/czw COD


----------



## watts63

or McGuinness/Danielson III from Unified.


----------



## Corey

dman88 said:


> What match does everyone here use to get people into ROH. I usually show the Dragon Gate 6 man or Low Ki vs KENTA. What do you guys use?


I remember the first match I showed my cousin to get him into ROH was the Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight from Unscripted. He loved it, and loves ROH now too.


----------



## -Mystery-

*CZW Out With The Old, In With The New*
1. Danny Demanto vs. Grim Reefer - **1/2
2. JC Ryder & Ryan McBride vs. Team AnDrew - **3/4
3. Javi-Air vs. CJ O'Doyle - **1/2
4. Vortekz vs. Jigsaw - ***
5. Toby Klein vs. DJ Hyde - **1/2
6. Danny Havoc vs. Brain Damage - ***1/4
7. BLK OUT vs. Derek Frazier & Niles Young - **3/4
8. Loser Leaves CZW - Eddie Kingston vs. Chris Hero - ****1/2
9. Necro Butcher vs. Mitch Ryder - **3/4
10. Drake Younger vs. Justice Pain - ***1/4 

Overall show rating - *** - ***1/4


----------



## MrPaiMei

Nevermind. King-Hero is amazing and ****1/2.


----------



## Rated R Poster

Quickly before a make my purchase which of the Liverpool 5thYF is the best?


----------



## MrPaiMei

Finale.


----------



## Corey

*TNA - Best of Samoa Joe: Unstoppable*
vs. Sonjay Dutt - **3/4
vs. Delirious - **
vs. Chris Sabin - **** to ****1/4
vs. AJ Styles(Sacrifice '05) - ****1/2
Unbreakable 3-Way - *******
vs. Jushin "Thunder" Liger - ***
Elimination X 8-Man Tag - ***3/4
vs. Amazing Red - *3/4
vs. AJ Styles(Turning Point '05) - *******
vs. Jay Lethal - **
vs. Christopher Daniels(Final Resolution '06) - ***3/4 to ****

Overall: Best DVD TNA has ever put out.


----------



## McQueen

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *TNA - Best of Samoa Joe: Unstoppable*
> vs. Sonjay Dutt - **3/4
> vs. Delirious - **
> vs. Chris Sabin - **** to ****1/4
> vs. AJ Styles(Sacrifice '05) - ****1/2
> Unbreakable 3-Way - *******
> vs. Jushin "Thunder" Liger - ***
> Elimination X 8-Man Tag - ***3/4
> vs. Amazing Red - *3/4
> vs. AJ Styles(Turning Point '05) - *******
> vs. Jay Lethal - **
> vs. Christopher Daniels(Final Resolution '06) - ***3/4 to ****
> 
> Overall: Best DVD TNA has ever put out.


I agree and I must say your ratings are stop on with mine. :agree:


----------



## Platt

Wasn't sure whether to put thisin here or the pvp but thread rather than bump that i'll put it here.

This comes from the admin of the shimmer boards in a topic about release dates in response to this question


> Will the ROH events (including PPVs) still be released on DVD like they always are?


he replies


> From what I'm told, they will eventually be released on DVD, but there will be a waiting period (part of the conditions of doing PPV) between when the matches air on PPV and when they're permitted to be released on DVD. So the answer is yes, but they won't be available right away.


Should be a reliable source and could mean ppv shows will be released out of order. Now this shouold help ppv buyrates if people know they can't just get it in dvd a few days later and willmake people buy them who want to watch in order, but is a big hit for those who don't have access to the ppvs and buy the shows to watch in order.


----------



## Role Model

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *TNA - Best of Samoa Joe: Unstoppable*
> vs. Sonjay Dutt - **3/4
> vs. Delirious - **
> vs. Chris Sabin - **** to ****1/4
> vs. AJ Styles(Sacrifice '05) - ****1/2
> Unbreakable 3-Way - *******
> vs. Jushin "Thunder" Liger - ***
> Elimination X 8-Man Tag - ***3/4
> vs. Amazing Red - *3/4
> vs. AJ Styles(Turning Point '05) - *******
> vs. Jay Lethal - **
> vs. Christopher Daniels(Final Resolution '06) - ***3/4 to ****
> 
> Overall: Best DVD TNA has ever put out.


The only reason I haven't bought it is because I wasn't sure the matches were in full, are they?


----------



## Homicide_187

Role Model said:


> The only reason I haven't bought it is because I wasn't sure the matches were in full, are they?


Yeah


----------



## Role Model

Looks like I'll have to pick it up then, sure I can find it cheap.


----------



## ROH

Jack Evans 187 said:


> vs. AJ Styles(Turning Point '05) - *******


Want to give any reasoning behind that? (***** is a huge rating, and I haven't even considered giving that match it)


----------



## Spartanlax

You haven't even _considered_ Styles/Joe as ***** at Turning Point? Really? That match is absolutely incredible, and easily one of my favorite matches at all time.

Think about it; the whole match is how Styles is standing up for the X-Division, while Joe is just disrespecting all of them and absolutely destroying lower card X-Division guys. So these two finally meet with a real feud (unlike their Sacrifice match), and Styles goes all out in the early moments, showing Joe that he's not like everyone else he's faced, he's a different breed of X-Division wrestler and he's not gonna take the bullshit from Joe. But, Joe gains control back and just bullies Styles around the ring, toying with him, while Styles tries to get back in the fight so many times. Oh, and that one part in the match when Styles kicks out at 1 for like three big moves is so fucking awesome. It perfectly depicts the story they were building up, and had a lot of awesome action along the way.


----------



## StraightEdge

Spartanlax said:


> You haven't even _considered_ Styles/Joe as ***** at Turning Point? Really? That match is absolutely incredible, and easily one of my favorite matches at all time.


Yeah Styles Vs Joe was Awesome, Not ***** In My Opionion. I Beleive its **** 1/2 to **** 3/4.


----------



## Future Star

i agree with jack and spartan, the match is amazing, i have seen it about 10 times...if it isnt *****, it is a very low rating of ****3/4


----------



## Corey

Role Model said:


> Looks like I'll have to pick it up then, sure I can find it cheap.


Yeah I got it for $13 on ebay.(including S&H)



ROH said:


> Want to give any reasoning behind that? (***** is a huge rating, and I haven't even considered giving that match it)


The match was absolutely amazing. So, there's not much more I can say that Spartan hasn't already...

EDIT: On a side note, my FYF Liverpool shows got here today. I can't wait.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I gave it *****, absolut classic. Very reminiscent of Sting vs. Vader for obvious reasons. Joe shocking the crowd with stiffness was SO awesome. My 2005 MOTY, in fact.


----------



## Corey

MrPaiMei said:


> I gave it *****, absolut classic. Very reminiscent of Sting vs. Vader for obvious reasons. Joe shocking the crowd with stiffness was SO awesome. *My 2005 MOTY, in fact*.


Yeah, it's probably mine as well. I believe it was better than the Unbreakable 3-Way. :agree:


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah, it's probably mine as well. I believe it was better than the Unbreakable 3-Way. :agree:


If its better than the 3 way, then I must see it. I really don't know why I haven't bought that Joe DVD yet? Oh well, to much damn wrestling out there to buy.


----------



## RPC

So out of the 6 ROH FYF DVD's which two are the best because I plan on buying some friday. I really want the DVD with Briscoe vs. Briscoe. Any suggestions?


----------



## Spartanlax

ROH/PWG/CZW said:


> So out of the 6 ROH FYF DVD's which two are the best because I plan on buying some friday. I really want the DVD with Briscoe vs. Briscoe. Any suggestions?


FYF: Finale and FYF: Dayton, or FYF: Chicago. FYF: Finale is a definite though, and I've only seen half the matches.


----------



## StraightEdge

There's suppose to be a AJ Styles Vs Samoa Joe Rematch at Sacrifice . Hopefully it can live up to their match at Turning Point.


----------



## Casey Jones

can someone tell me if ROH Reborn Stage One is any good?

only reason im really thinking about buying it is because it took place in St. Paul


----------



## KeepItFresh

Casey Jones said:


> can someone tell me if ROH Reborn Stage One is any good?
> 
> only reason im really thinking about buying it is because it took place in St. Paul


It's an alright show. Not the best St. Paul show, though.

CM Punk/Danielson was a great match and the main event was alright... The only reason I bought it was because it was 6 bucks a year ago. I could give a full review later if ya like.


----------



## Casey Jones

what about Epic Encounter II? is that one of the better shows?


----------



## huthutraul

Can someone post their top 10 ROH dvd's in order from their big 10 sale. Thanks.


----------



## watts63

Casey Jones said:


> what about Epic Encounter II? is that one of the better shows?


Someone did star ratings on it on one of the last three pages.

My two ROH DVDs has came & I'm gonna give the star ratings on it very soon.


----------



## Casey Jones

watts63 said:


> Someone did star ratings on it on one of the last three pages.
> 
> My two ROH DVDs has came & I'm gonna give the star ratings on it very soon.


my bad, didnt see that


----------



## watts63

*ROH The 100th Show*

*ROH vs. CZW*
Samoa Joe, BJ Whitmer & Adam Pearce vs. Chris Hero, Necro Butcher & Super Dragon ****1/4-****1/2 (F'N Awesome!!!)

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ***1/2

*ROH World Championship*
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Delirious ***1/2

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (c) vs. Homicide & Ricky Reyes ***1/4-***1/2

Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jimmy Yang vs. Delirious ***

Christopher Daniels vs. Claudio Castagnoli **3/4

*ROH World Championship*
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Colt Cabana **1/2

Derrick Dempsey vs. Pelle Primeau DUD (I Tried To Watch This But When Pelle Messed Up The Shoulder Block, I Couldn't Watch Anymore)

*Verbal Debate*
Jim Cornette vs. John Znadig (Funny Seeing Cornette Trashing Zandig Was Entertaining & Funny To Me & I Didn't Understand Not One Word Zandig Was Saying The Whole Time)

**NOTE* Bryan Danielson's Promo Was Entertaining As Hell & Loved Every Minute of It*​


----------



## watts63

*ROH Best of The Briscoe Brothers: Tag Team Excellence*

*First Year Anniversary*
Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe ****

*Tradition Continues; ROH World Championship*
Samoa Joe (c) vs. Jay Briscoe ****

*War of The Wire; ROH Tag Team Championship*
Jay & Mark Briscoe (c) vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff ***1/2-***3/4

*The Conclusion; ROH Tag Team Championship*
Jay & Mark Briscoe (c) vs. Samoa Joe & AJ Styles ***1/2-***3/4

*Beating The Odds*
Jay Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles vs. Chris Sabin ***1/2

*Epic Encounter; ROH Tag Team Championship*
AJ Styles & Amazing Red (c) vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ***1/2

*Reborn Stage One*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes ***1/2

*Beating The Odds*
Mark Briscoe vs. BJ Whitmer ***1/4-***1/2

*Main Event Spectacles; ROH Tag Team Championship*
Izzy & Dixie (c) vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ***1/4​


----------



## ROH

Thanks for your explanation Lax. I know it was a great match, maybe I couldn't get into it as much as you guys. The parts where AJ kicked out at 1 *were* awesome, also the look on his face after too. I liked the Sacrifice one much more, maybe its 'cos I was so amazed from what I was seeing (I hadn't seen any indys then, just WWE and a few TNA matches) and how everything was so technically crisp.


----------



## StraightEdge

K, Im Ordering The 6 FYF Shows, Supercard of Honor II, ASE III Soon, the Next "Buy Three Get One Free Sale" Which I Beleive Should be Next Week.

Anyways I Was Woundering What DVDs I Should Get for the Next 10$ Sale. These are the DVDs I Have...
-Glory by Honor V Night 2 
-4th Anniversary Show
-Manhattan Mayhem 2005
-Better than Our Best 2006
-Unified 2006 
-Punk Vs Joe II
-All Star Extravaganza II 
-Midnight Express Reunion 2005
-Vendetta 2005 
-The Homecoming 2005
-Tag Wars 2006
-Supercard of Honor I
-Fight of the Century 2006
-Final Battle 2006

I Was Thinking "Dragon Gate Challenge" + "100th Show" + "Final Battle 2005" + "Escape Fron New York"


----------



## Future Star

StraightEdge said:


> K, Im Ordering The 6 FYF Shows, Supercard of Honor II, ASE III Soon, the Next "Buy Three Get One Free Sale" Which I Beleive Should be Next Week.
> 
> Anyways I Was Woundering What DVDs I Should Get for the Next 10$ Sale. These are the DVDs I Have...
> -Glory by Honor V Night 2
> -4th Anniversary Show
> -Manhattan Mayhem 2005
> -Better than Our Best 2006
> -Unified 2006
> -Punk Vs Joe II
> -All Star Extravaganza II
> -Midnight Express Reunion 2005
> -Vendetta 2005
> -The Homecoming 2005
> -Tag Wars 2006
> -Supercard of Honor I
> -Fight of the Century 2006
> -Final Battle 2006
> 
> I Was Thinking "Dragon Gate Challenge" + "100th Show" + "Final Battle 2005" + "Escape Fron New York"


definately FB 05 and DGC, and from what ive haerd ESFNY, but i dont know about 100th show, all i know that is on it is the roh vs czw match

EDIT- Look at Watts' review for 100th show on the last page


----------



## Obfuscation

StraightEdge said:


> K, Im Ordering The 6 FYF Shows, Supercard of Honor II, ASE III Soon, the Next "Buy Three Get One Free Sale" Which I Beleive Should be Next Week.
> 
> Anyways I Was Woundering What DVDs I Should Get for the Next 10$ Sale. These are the DVDs I Have...
> -Glory by Honor V Night 2
> -4th Anniversary Show
> -Manhattan Mayhem 2005
> -Better than Our Best 2006
> -Unified 2006
> -Punk Vs Joe II
> -All Star Extravaganza II
> -Midnight Express Reunion 2005
> -Vendetta 2005
> -The Homecoming 2005
> -Tag Wars 2006
> -Supercard of Honor I
> -Fight of the Century 2006
> -Final Battle 2006
> 
> I Was Thinking "Dragon Gate Challenge" + "100th Show" + "Final Battle 2005" + "Escape Fron New York"


EFNY would be a good choice, especially for 10 bucks. I heard that people said it was the best in the "summer of punk" an all around very solid card.....

Escape From New York:
Lacey's Angels/Vordell Walker vs Ring Crew Express/Dixie-***
*ROH Tag Team Titles:* Jimmy Jacobs/BJ Whitmer vs Carnage Crew-***
*4 Corner Survival:* Azrieal vs Alex Shelley vs Jimmy Rave vs James Gibson-***1/2
*Pure Title:* Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries-****
*European Rules Match:* Nigel McGuinness vs Colt Cabana-**2/3
Homicide vs Jay Lethal-***2/3
*ROH World Title: *CM Punk vs Roderick Strong-****


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS It's Gotta Be The Shoes*
1. Jack Thriller vs. Danny Demanto - 1/2*
2. Devon Moore vs. Billy Roc - **
3. "Hype" Jimmy Shalwin vs. The Old-Timer - *
4. Eddie Kingston vs. Ricky Reyes vs. Joker - ***
5. The Iron Saints vs. Jason Hades & Troy Walters - *1/4
6. The Iron Saints vs. Ash & Michael Elgin - **3/4
7. Vortekz vs. OMG vs. Dysfunction vs. "Diehard" Dustin Lee - **1/2
8. Ricochet vs. Ian Rotten - **3/4
9. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Josh Abercrombie - ***1/4 - ***1/2
10. Last Man Standing Match: Drake Younger vs. CJ Otis - ****
11. Chicago Street Fight: Chuck Taylor vs. Low Ki - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## Corey

*ROH FYF: Liverpool*
Homicide vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2
Allison Danger vs. Sara Del Ray - **1/4
Jimmy/Rave/Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer/Colt Cabana - ***
2/3 Falls: Delirious vs. Matt Sydal - ***3/4
Roderick Strong vs. PAC - ***3/4
The Briscoes vs. Shingo/Naruki Doi - **** to ****1/4
Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***3/4

Overall: ***3/4
Great show. This was my first time seeing PAC, and well, he's amazing. I'd love to see him face Jack Evans.


----------



## Blasko

I fucking SWEAR if my IVP DVDs don't fucking come in tomorrow, I'll flip the fuck out. 

It's been ten days. Three day shipping my fucking ass.

:cuss:


----------



## Corey

-Blasko- said:


> I fucking SWEAR if my IVP DVDs don't fucking come in tomorrow, I'll flip the fuck out.
> 
> It's been ten days. Three day shipping my fucking ass.
> 
> :cuss:


Yeah I know. That 3 day shipping thing is such bull. I've only made one order from IVP (Puro Sampler), and it took 11 days.


----------



## Tom

I got an email today from IVP saying mine had just been shipped. So im expecting them in a few days.

Im assuming, and i remember reading somewhere that due to the fact they'd had so many orders over their sale weekend they were struggling to get everything out on time, which is understandable.


----------



## Blasko

My stuff was shipped on sunday. And Tom, that sale is the main reason why I'm delayed. I ordered my stuff on the day that sale was made. :no:


----------



## Tom

Id expect your stuff soon then. What did you order out of interest?


----------



## Blasko

No problem .

ROH invades Japan. 
Super J cup 94. 
NOAH Destiny. 
DG WrestleJAM.
Puro Sampler. 

:agree:


----------



## Tom

Nice selection.
Im thinking about adding the ROH invades Japan dvd to my next order.
Put up some reviews once you've watched them.


----------



## Claymore

ROH Invades Japan is a very good disk...

The entrances have been cut, and a match or two is joined in progress...

But you get the excellent match between Suzuki/Marvin and The Briscoes....

Plus, as an added bonus you get to see Hero in NOAH. Which really is cool to see, especially when you get hearing shouting during the cravate - The Japanese crowd as always, are in there respectful silence mode, but you get an almight scream by sounding around the arena when Hero locks on the cravate.


----------



## Rated R Poster

It would be great if someone could re-post there Liverpool Finale so I dont have to go digging through pages to find it. Already bought it and its on the way but I would like to see some rankings from great wrestling fans.


----------



## McQueen

FYF: Finale
Colt Cabana vs Delirious - *** (so funny) 
Sara Del Rey/Allison Danger vs Jetta/Eden Black - * 3/4
Falls Anywhere - Jimmy Jacobs vs BJ Whitmer - ***
Matt Sydal vs Pac - *** 1/2 (Pac needs to be around more often)
Time to Man Up! Briscoe vs Briscoe - **** 1/2 (Legit MOTYC)
ROH Tag Titles - Naruki Doi/SHINGO vs No Remorse Corps - ****
Fight Without Honor - Nigel McGuinness vs Jimmy Rave - ****
Samoa Joe vs Homicide - *** 3/4


----------



## S2H

what are the best of second city saints and expect the unexpected-cambridge,MA 6/14/03 dvds like. are they worth paying the postage and what not to get it delivered to australia.


----------



## ROH

Just rewatched CHIKARA's *From Zero to Hero*, and it was completelyawesome. Some of the standout matches were:

*Cheech and Cloudy vs Irish Airbourne* - Really short, but that didn't bother me. Awesome non stop action, and some really slick stuff. ***1/2.

*Claudio Castagnoli, Chris Hero and Larry Sweeney vs Mike Quackenbush, Sane Storm and Eddie Kingston* - awesome Trios match. So many small fun touches that made this good. Also some good psycology, and a really hot finishing stretch. ***3/4.

*Cheech and Cloudy vs Team FIST* - a great final to the min tournament. The heel/face roles were played very well, C and C's comebacks were great. Really hot finish, with Akuma and Cheech completely stiffing each other out with all kinds of sick strikes and moves. ***3/4.

3rd time I've rewatched the show, and each time I haven't been the least been bored with it. Very entertaninig show, with some really great matches (like I mentioned above). Well worth the purchase.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

S2H_Werd said:


> what are the best of second city saints and expect the unexpected-cambridge,MA 6/14/03 dvds like. are they worth paying the postage and what not to get it delivered to australia.


Best of the Second City Saints is a show that I would buy when it's on a $10 dollar sale. I believe their is only like 6 or 8 matches on there. I would buy Manhatten Mayhem or Better Then Our Best, or an even more recent show.


----------



## StraightEdge

> BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE RETURNS!!
> 
> Please read all the details below before placing your order at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Double DVD sets can not be used as your free selection unless they are the lowest priced item you are ordering.
> 3) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 4) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
> 5) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Wednesday, May 16th at 10pm EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles.
> 
> NEW MERCHANDISE
> 
> The following items are now available in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Supercard of Honor II- Detroit, MI 3/31/07 (DVD)
> 
> 
> Features CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Shingo vs. Dragon Kid, Ryo Saito & Masaaki Mochizuki in a match of the year candidate; BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs in a Steel Cage, Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries in their only singles match; Jack Evans & Naruki Doi vs. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards; plus much more.
> 1. Jay Briscoe & Delirious vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal
> 2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. YAMATO
> 3. Erick Stevens vs. Mitch Franklin
> 4. Jack Evans & Naruki Doi vs. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards
> 5. Homicide & Colt Cabana vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce
> 6. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero
> 6. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Steel Cage Match)
> 7. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries (FIP World Heavyweight Title)
> 8. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Shingo defeated Dragon Kid, Ryo Saito & Masaaki Mochizuki
> 
> All Star Extravaganza III- Detroit, MI 3/30/07 (DVD)
> 
> 
> Features an ROH vs. Dragon Gate 8 Man Tag with Austin Aries, Delirious, Claudio Castagnoli & Rocky Romero vs. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka, Dragon Kid & Ryo Saito; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans; Davey Richards vs. Masaaki Mochizuki; Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright; and much more.
> 1. Adam Pearce vs. Colt Cabana vs. Matt Sydal vs. Chris Hero (Four Corner Survival)
> 2. Erick Stevens vs. Alex Payne
> 3. Davey Richards vs. Masaaki Mochizuki
> 4. Jimmy Jacobs & Lacey vs. BJ Whitmer & Daizee Haze (Anything Goes Match)
> 5. Shingo & Naruki Doi vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
> 6. YAMATO vs. Pelle Primeau
> 7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright
> 8. Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels
> 9. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans
> 10. Austin Aries, Delirious, Claudio Castagnoli & Rocky Romero vs. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka, Dragon Kid & Ryo Saito (Ring of Honor vs. Dragon Gate)
> 
> Plus: Bruno Sammartino & some unannounced surprises!!!


Im Ordering The 6 FYF, ASE III & SCOH II Tonight!


----------



## -Mystery-




----------



## StraightEdge

Lol, Already Beat You To It. I Edited It.

ANyways I Like the Supercard of Honor Cover, Not So Much for ASEIII


----------



## Sephiroth

i'm drooling over SoH 2

i need to see the main event and Jacobs/Whitmer

i heart Susumu

i finished watching ROH's FYF: NYC and it was good, but not great.

buy it simply for Joe/Morishima. it's must see and better wrestled match than Joe/Kobashi, but the audience isn't on par, but they're still great.

Cide vs. Rave was very good, Rave always seems to come alive during his title matches. one of Rave's best matches. probably his 2nd best singles match behind Danielson/Rave from last year. i still need to watch Nigel/Rave tho from Liverpool.

Briscoes vs. Nigel/Colt was surprisingly really good. i was shocked at the outcome considering what happened the next week.

Tag Title match was good, but never got great. their match at Gut Check was much better. the crowd seemed to die once Aries botches the asai moonsault. the post match angle was great tho. everyone looked shocked.

the 4 man is pretty good, but short. Xavier is pretty good in it too and gets a good reception from the crowd.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I wish I wasn't so damn broke, because I would buy the rest of the FYF shows and ASE 3 and SoH 2.


----------



## Role Model

I'm very tempted to order some ROH DVDs tomorrow, but I'll most likely just buy WWE ones in the end. :$


----------



## Claymore

Order Placed......


----------



## KeepItFresh

Delirious and spot fests in the main event... I'll pass.


----------



## watts63

I love those covers. Next Order: FYF Dayton, Chicago, Liverpool, Finale, ASE III, SoH II.


----------



## Guest

Awesome. I have been waiting for a Buy 3 Get 1 Free sale. I will make an order early next week.

Dedicated
Battle of the Icons
FYF: NYC
FYF: Philly
FYF: Dayton
FYF: Chicago
All Star Extravaganza III
Supercard of Honor II


----------



## Thats_howIroll

4 best ROH DVDs of 2007? I'm thinking along the lines of FYF: Liverpool, FYF: Finale, Supercard of Honor II and All-Star Extravaganza III. Any suggestions?


----------



## Future Star

good thing the SOH 2 is out, now on saturday i will be picking up SOH II, FYF Chicago, Liverpool and Finale


----------



## Corey

For anyone that was there WM weekend, what was the better of the two shows? I'm leaning toward SCOH II, but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Pumped, ordered Mania weekend shows. Extremely excited for Jacobs vs. Whitmer.


----------



## Corey

Jack Evans 187 said:


> For anyone that was there WM weekend, what was the better of the two shows? I'm leaning toward SCOH II, but just wanted to make sure.


Forget I posted that. I couldn't wait and went ahead and order SCOH II. I'm gonna go watch FYF Finale now...


----------



## Spartanlax

*Best Of Bryan Danielson: American Dragon*
_Bryan Danielson is regarded as one of the best wrestlers in the world today, and is constantly compared to Ric Flair, Chris Benoit, and both of his trainers, Shawn Michaels and William Regal. Dave Meltzer said himself that "You'd have to go back to the late 80's and watch Ric Flair in order to see such an amazing blend of wrestling talent and great heel work that rivals Bryan Danielson's". Since 2000, Danielson has made a name for himself around the world, putting on classic matches in nearly every single promotion in nearly every single continent. This 'best of' focuses on Danielson most important matches, such as his involvement in the first main event of Ring Of Honor (versus Christopher Daniels versus Low Ki, Triple Threat), his showdown against one of Japan's finest wrestlers (versus Jushin 'Thunder' Liger), his ROH World Championship win (versus James Gibson/Jamie Noble), and so much more. Below is the full match listing:_

Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels
Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki
Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London (2/3 Falls)
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (Survival Of The Fittest Finals)
Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe III
Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin 'Thunder' Liger
Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. Jack Evans & Austin Aries
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries III
Bryan Danielson vs. James Gibson (Post-match promo included)
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong II
Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marafuji
Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong
Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles III
Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley (Pre-match promo included)
Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marafuji
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong III
Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness I
Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious II
Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide VII
Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Elimination)
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness III
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA I
Team Danielson vs. Team Delirious (Survivor Series Elimination)
Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide VIII​
*Price/Quality:* This compilation is spread over *4 discs*, and costs a total of *$8*. The match quality is absolutely astounding, with no match really dipping under **** except for maybe one or two by my standards (and many tend to agree with my ratings when it comes to matches). There are two legitimate ***** matches on the compilation (Danielson/McGuinness 8/13/06 and Danielson/KENTA 9/16/06) that are must-see for any wrestling fan. The video and sound quality aren't perfect or DVD-quality, because that would have increased the disc number a ton and made it more expensive for everyone. However, the sound quality is still borderline great and the video quality is just above VHS level, which really is also great. Of course, considering these matches are from an indy promotion, some of them being from very early 2002, the production already isn't great to begin with. However, don't be alarmed, as every single match is very watchable, and only the first two matches occur during the real 'indy' stage of production (meaning decent-good video and sound quality). I tend to mix up words sometimes, so if anyone needs clarification on what I'm trying to say, feel free to ask.

*Payment/Business:* I accept payment in two ways. The first is through PayPal, and I will send out the order as soon as the money is in my account. The second way is through cash, and I will send out the order as soon as the cash is mailed to me and I receive it. As soon as payment is received, the order will be sent the next day or two days from then, depending on the day/schedule. From there, depending on where you live, it should take no longer than 2 weeks at the _absolute_ latest. If it takes longer, please inform me so I can contact the postal service, and if nothing comes from that, refund you for your money or send you another copy of the compilation plus a free copy of any other compilation I have. All discs are in *DVD-R format*, so please *make sure your DVD player can play this format before placing the order*. I will *NOT* refund someone in any way, shape, or form if they're DVD player doesn't play DVD-R, simply because I clearly state that the buyer needs to make sure he can support this format. If the wrong disc is sent, if it doesn't work due to scratches/etc, and other scenarios like that, I will gladly give a refund through cash return or new compilation plus a free compilation to go with it.

If you have any questions, comments, concerns, etc, feel free to post here or send me a message. And of course, if you want to order a copy of this DVD, please send me a message, in case I miss it in this thread.

_-Spartanlax_


----------



## Rated R Poster

^^ Does it include a case and everything? Because I will seriously consider sending you 8 on cash for 1.

And also how long will you be selling them?


----------



## Spartanlax

Rated R Poster said:


> ^^ Does it include a case and everything? Because I will seriously consider sending you 8 on cash for 1.
> 
> And also how long will you be selling them?


They don't come in hard, plastic covers. They come in paper sheet covers, extremely similar to this:









I'll be selling them for the next two weeks, MAYBE three if there's still a good amount of interest in it (but after two weeks, it should die down). After that two-three week period, I'll be moving on to my next compilation.


----------



## Corey

^^ Just curious, but, have you done any other comps in the past?


----------



## Blasko

Spartanlax said:


> They don't come in hard, plastic covers. They come in paper sheet covers, extremely similar to this:


 You could have like...written "THE GREATEST DVD IN THE WOOOOOORLD! BECAUSE AMDRAG SAID SOOOOO" on the DVD thing with a sharpie...

I would spend 8 bucks alone for that.:agree:


----------



## Spartanlax

Jack Evans 187 said:


> ^^ Just curious, but, have you done any other comps in the past?


This is my first 'real' compilation. I made a Best Of Eddie Kingston as well, but it wasn't as detailed or as organized as the Danielson one (meaning the Kingston one was just a collection of awesome matches and promos, instead of importance or order and all that).


----------



## Rated R Poster

Does 8 include the shipping and handling?


----------



## Spartanlax

Rated R Poster said:


> Does 8 include the shipping and handling?


Yes. As soon as I receive the $8, that's it, and I send the item out either the next day or two days from then (depdending on my schedule).


----------



## Rated R Poster

OK I can Gauruntee you I will buy one early next week. Ill Probly send it out Monday or Tuesday. Where are you located.


----------



## Spartanlax

Rated R Poster said:


> OK I can Gauruntee you I will buy one early next week. Ill Probly send it out Monday or Tuesday. Where are you located.


Okay, sounds good. I'm located around central New Jersey, so it should get to you (assuming you're in Phittsburgh due to your location being 'steel city') in roughly 4 days, give or take a day. Please keep me informed via PMs so I can keep track of potential customers and can have the DVDs burned and ready to be sent, thanks. I'll PM you my address now so you can send the cash.


----------



## MrPaiMei

On the heels of Spartan starting to sell his stuff here if anyone is in favor of a tape trading or shilling section on the boards go to the suggestions section and tell em' whats up.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yo ROH, I saw that you recently watched "Zero To Hero(& Castagnoli)" so could you hook me up with some Ratings?

It was one I was considering to buy in my first order.


----------



## Future Star

for anyone that has FYF NYC, i am getting the B3G1F deal, and my brother wants to buy a dvd with his own money, will NYC be a good choice? Keep in mind i am getting FYF Chicago, liverpool, finale and SCOH II


----------



## El Conquistador

Future Star said:


> for anyone that has FYF NYC, i am getting the B3G1F deal, and my brother wants to buy a dvd with his own money, will NYC be a good choice? Keep in mind i am getting FYF Chicago, liverpool, finale and SCOH II


I don't think you could go wrong with it but I wasn't impressed with it as much as everybody else was. If I had the chance to be in your brother's situation, I'd purchase All Star Extravaganza III (it is the third, right?), just looks like a solid card from top to bottom. If you want some star ratings on NYC, I'd be happy to give you some.


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS April Bloodshowers 2007*
1. Billy Roc vs. OMG vs. Chrisjen Hayme vs. Scottie Murray vs. Jeff Brooks vs. Kid Hybrid - **3/4
2. Davey Richards vs. Joker - ***1/4
3. Vortekz & "Diehard" Dustin Lee vs. Hillbilly Jed & Indiana Kidd Jr. vs. Ash & Michael Elgin - ***
4. Devon Moore vs. Ricochet - **3/4
5. The Barbarian vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **
6. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Sabian - **3/4
7. Josh Abercrombie vs. OMG - **1/2
8. Home Run Derby Match: Deranged vs. Insane Lane - ***
9. Chuck Taylor vs. Z-Barr - *1/2
10. Chuck Taylor vs. Tracy Smothers - ***
11. Taipei Death & Pits of Glass Match: Tank vs Freakshow - ***
12. Barbed Wire Cage Match: Drake Younger vs. Ian Rotten - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## Honor™

Just ordered ASE3 and SCOH2!!! First order of the new year. Honor is back baby. Im psyched


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Honor™ said:


> Just ordered ASE3 and SCOH2!!! First order of the new year. Honor is back baby. Im psyched


Thought you might have been interested in ordering the UK Shows as there getting praised heavily.


----------



## Honor™

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
The cards just dont appeal to me. There are two matches i really want to see from those shows, Briscoe VS Briscoe and Nigel VS Joe, and Nigel VS Rave actually, but its not enough to justify a buy when i got no money


----------



## Thisskateboarding

^^^^Fair enough

I'll probibly pick them both up along with ASE III and SCOH II


----------



## McQueen

I just ordered SCOH II and ASE III this morning along with the whole Secrets of the Ring with Raven series and I didn't take advantage of the sale.

I can be so retarded at times


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> I just ordered SCOH II and ASE III this morning along with the whole Secrets of the Ring with Raven series and I didn't take advantage of the sale.
> 
> I can be so retarded at times


You can cancel your order. ROH won't process it until Tuesday.


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> You can cancel your order. ROH won't process it until Tuesday.


It might already be processed since I mean I ordered it really early in the morning and anyways the point of money is to spend it and losing out on 20 bucks cause of a mistake isn't really to bad of a problem to me, I'm lazy and I'll just leave it, shit happens.


----------



## ROH

I'll pick up ASE3 and SOH2 eventually, right now I have no money after the FYF.

Speaking of the FYF, expect a FYF: Liverpool review up later today or tomorrow.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Gonna wait to make sure I don't win greghs pick em contest tonight then order Mania weekend.


----------



## Blasko

WHAT THE FUCK?!?!?!?!?!

I ordered these god damn DVDs from IVPVideo on the 29th of April. THat's like what? Almost two and a half weeks?

STILL haven't come in the mail. 

The fucking things were shipped on the 6th. ALMOST ONE DAMN WEEK. STILL NOTHING. 

Just...What the fuck do I fucking do? 

:cuss:


----------



## Platt

Strange i ordered mine on the 22nd and it arrived a week later and thats to the UK


----------



## Blasko

The postal service hates me. :side:


----------



## ROH

ROH FYF: Liverpool DVD review up. Great show BTW.



Hailsabin said:


> Yo ROH, I saw that you recently watched "Zero To Hero(& Castagnoli)" so could you hook me up with some Ratings?
> 
> It was one I was considering to buy in my first order.


1. Olsen Twins vs. Cheech & Cloudy - **1/2
2. Hallowicked & Delirious vs. The Colony - ***
3. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Silver Bullets - *
4. Sabian & Joker vs. Irish Airborne - **
5. Hydra, Crossbones & UltraMantis Black vs. Trik Davis, Equinox & Retail Dragon - **1/2 
6. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Hallowicked & Delirious - ***
7. Cheech & Cloudy vs. Irish Airborne - ***1/2
8. Osiris vs. Kazuchika Okada - DUD (worth watching though, so bad it's funny)
9. Larry Sweeney, Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Eddie Kingston, Shane Storm & Mike Quackenbush - ***3/4 
10. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Cheech & Cloudy - ***3/4

Overall score: 8/10. Recommendation (even if just for the 3 matches I posted about a few pages back, but it has a decent undercard too)


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH™ said:


> ROH FYF: Liverpool DVD review up. Great show BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Olsen Twins vs. Cheech & Cloudy - **1/2
> 2. Hallowicked & Delirious vs. The Colony - ***
> 3. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Silver Bullets - *
> 4. Sabian & Joker vs. Irish Airborne - **
> 5. Hydra, Crossbones & UltraMantis Black vs. Trik Davis, Equinox & Retail Dragon - **1/2
> 6. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Hallowicked & Delirious - ***
> 7. Cheech & Cloudy vs. Irish Airborne - ***1/2
> 8. Osiris vs. Kazuchika Okada - DUD (worth watching though, so bad it's funny)
> 9. Larry Sweeney, Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Eddie Kingston, Shane Storm & Mike Quackenbush - ***3/4
> 10. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Cheech & Cloudy - ***3/4
> 
> Overall score: 8/10. Recommendation (even if just for the 3 matches I posted about a few pages back, but it has a decent undercard too)


Thanks, last two matches got some great scores, always good to see Storm in great matches. Once again, thanks dude.


----------



## ROH

Hailsabin said:


> Thanks, last two matches got some great scores, always good to see Storm in great matches. Once again, thanks dude.


Yeah, there's also an awesome double German suplex, double THAT JAPANESE MOVE~! spot with King and Shane. I marked out.


----------



## McQueen

> double THAT JAPANESE MOVE~!


It's the Shining Wizard dammit! Mutoh > Shane Storm x1000


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> It's the Shining Wizard dammit! Mutoh > Shane Storm x1000


NEVER! Sounds great ROH. Queeny here just doesn't realize what makes Chikara good to watch, That Japanese Move pwns.

:agree:


----------



## Thats_howIroll

Which four pack should I get from PWG. The lists of the four packs are on prowrestlingguerrila.com. BTW, I'm going to get them off highspots.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> It's the Shining Wizard dammit! Mutoh > Shane Storm x1000


...

Dangerous K > Mutoh x1000


----------



## jax_the_ax

What is so good about this Chikara? I hear its hilarious..., but is the wrestling actually that good? It sounds like a sub-par PWG.


----------



## Blasko

jax_the_ax said:


> What is so good about this Chikara? I hear its hilarious..., but is the wrestling actually that good? It sounds like a sub-par PWG.


 CHIKARA the American version of HUSTLE, really. 

Except the matches can get into ****+ type stuff. :agree:


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> ...
> 
> Dangerous K > Mutoh x1000


Your putting me on the spot by making me choose between my two favorite japanese wrestlers but although Kawada was the better worker I like Mutoh more


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> Your putting me on the spot by making me choose between my two favorite japanese wrestlers but although Kawada was the better worker I like Mutoh more


 Touche. 

I mark out HUUUUUUUGE for the JUMPING HIGH KICK~!


----------



## jax_the_ax

-Blasko- said:


> CHIKARA the American version of HUSTLE, really.
> 
> Except the matches can get into ****+ type stuff. :agree:


As long as they don't rely on stuff people of Delirious fans find funny then I'd give it a chance. Does it?


----------



## Blasko

jax_the_ax said:


> As long as they don't rely on stuff people of Delirious fans find funny then I'd give it a chance. Does it?


 Well, the fans mostly all kinds of comedy. Don't get me wrong, the whole "GJKARELGHSAREGSERG" stuff is funny, but there is a lot more then that. 

Ofcoruse, the humor is "age appropriate" due to kids watching. 

Here's a clip that is basicly CHIKARA humor. :agree: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5k5Gvc4i_U


----------



## jax_the_ax

-Blasko- said:


> Well, the fans mostly all kinds of comedy. *Don't get me wrong, the whole "GJKARELGHSAREGSERG" stuff is funny*, but there is a lot more then that.
> 
> Ofcoruse, the humor is "age appropriate" due to kids watching.
> 
> Here's a clip that is basicly CHIKARA humor. :agree:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5k5Gvc4i_U


Sounding like an idiot isn't funny, but I'll take a look.

Edit: Nevermind some kid was stepping in the ropes and it looked stupid. By the way Larry Sweeney is hilarious..., so don't jump to conclusions on anything.


----------



## greatone2

Anyone have a review for PWG All Star Weekend IV Night 2?


----------



## CMAngle33

Here are my ratings for a DVD I rented called Best of CM Punk in OVW.



> Best of CM Punk in OVW
> 
> CM Punk vs Danny Inferno - * ¾
> CM Punk vs Doug Basham - * ½
> CM Punk vs Elijah Burke - ** ½
> CM Punk, Doug Basham & Myles vs Brent Albright & Elijah Burke - **
> CM Punk vs Brent Albright - *** ¼
> CM Punk vs Ken Doane - * ¾
> CM Punk vs Brent Albright II - *** ½
> 
> *Best Match: *CM Punk vs Brent Albright II
> *Worst Match: *CM Punk vs Doug Basham
> 
> *Overall Show *- ** ¼


Well, nothing here really impressed me expect the Albright matches. Seeing how Punk vs Burke will be at Judgment Day, it was cool to see it on this DVD. Good thing I rented this.


----------



## ROH

jax_the_ax said:


> What is so good about this Chikara? I hear its hilarious..., but is the wrestling actually that good? It sounds like a sub-par PWG.


Whoa dude CHIKARA is awesome. They *don't* rely on stuff like what Delirious does that people find funny to get them over.

They have tons of excellent, lucha style wrestling. They do have ****+ matches. Also, they have an awesome atmosphere, where everything is just easy and fun to watch. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DWt8JPc4IYI - check out this for some typical good CHIKARA. Watch it all BTW, dont be turned off by the costumes, there's a big suprise in them. 

-------------------

Shane Storm > Muta.


----------



## Future Star

last night i got FYF NYC,Chivago,Liverpool, Finale and SCOHII. Im hoping to find time to watch one today. I need to straiten up my house for mothers day


----------



## ROH

I just writ a column on LOTR/Briscoes from FYF: Chicago. Phenomenal match, my MOTY so far. I don't really get the ***1/2 and ***3/4 ratings from Lax and Mystery...what did you guys find wrong with it?


----------



## Spartanlax

****1/2?! MOTY?!

I'll watch it again later...but...I really didn't think I'd have to explain why the rating isn't phenomenal, since the match itself wasn't phenomenal.


----------



## ROH

I see what you mean. I think it's just a case that I got into it way more than you did...w/e.

Just starting the WCDM now, will have ratings and thoughts up later for the whole show.


----------



## wwefanatic411

i was at the show last night so i bought 6 dvds and got 2 free. i got: 4th anniversary show
best in the world
better than our best
glory by honor 5 night 2
battle of the icons
fyf liverpool
fyf finale
supercard of honor 2


----------



## ROH

*Fifth Year Festival: Chicago*

1. Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli - decent opener. Wasn't too good when Albright was in control, but picked up in the final few minutes. **3/4.

2. Allison Danger & Sara Del Ray vs. MsChif & Serena - Serena was over because she's hot. Good tag match. **1/2.

*Colt's promo was good, I didn't think he was angry enough though*

3. Shingo vs. Matt Cross vs. CJ Otis vs. Trik Davis (Four Corner Survival Match) - CJ and Trik weren't too great. Cross and Shingo rocked the house. Good action packed 4 way. ***.

4. Jimmy Rave vs. BJ Whitmer - Meh. Slow and dull. Solid enough wrestling wise, just heatless. **.

5. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) - You can find why I liked this here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/341903-briscoes-vs-daniels-sydal.html. ****1/2.

6. Austin Aries & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards - Really great tag match. Cross really impressed here. Nothing much else to say. ***3/4.

7. Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Windy City Death Match) - Really good match, great feud ender. Colt's selling was really good, and the brutality here was off the charts. ***3/4.

8. Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide -DAMN! This was immensely dissapointing. Sloppy, disjointed and never really went into that final gear. The only part which really showed life was the multiple lariat sequence. ***. 

*The Joe speech afterwards was really good, albeit short*

*Overall show thoughts*: Great show. Everything was good to great, with the tag title match being my current MOTY. Best American FYF show, despite the dissapointing main event.

*Overall show score*: 8.5/10.


----------



## Corey

wwefanatic411 said:


> i was at the show last night so i bought 6 dvds and got 2 free. i got: 4th anniversary show
> best in the world
> better than our best
> glory by honor 5 night 2
> battle of the icons
> fyf liverpool
> fyf finale
> supercard of honor 2


Nice purchase. The only thing is that you probably should've switched Battle of The Icons for All Star Extravaganza III. You wouldn't have missed too much.


----------



## CMAngle33

Hey guys, you might want to check out www.doiwrestling.com. It's run by the Declaration of Independants guys, and has a lot of underrated promotions like Gung Ho, ICW, UCW, NYWC, and WSU. Check it out.


----------



## Spartanlax

Gung Ho underrated? LOL


----------



## Thats_howIroll

Question from a couple days ago. Four best RING OF HONOR dvds of 2007?


----------



## McQueen

FYF Liverpool, FYF Finale, FYF Chicago, FYF NYC but I'm guessing All Star Extravaganza III and Supercard II will be better than the Chicago and NYC FYF's.


----------



## Homicide_187

Picked up the final two shows from the FYF, ASEIII and Supercard of Honor II last night Jay vs Mark Briscoe is my early ROH MOTY.


----------



## McQueen

Homicide_187 said:


> Picked up the final two shows from the FYF, ASEIII and Supercard of Honor II last night Jay vs Mark Briscoe is my early ROH MOTY.


I'll definately agree with that, one of the best matches this year period, although I did really enjoy Nigel vs Joe at Liverpool as well.


----------



## Role Model

Someone really needs to give me a link to Jay vs Mark in Liverpool.


----------



## Platt

Role Model said:


> Someone really needs to give me a link to Jay vs Mark in Liverpool.



we have a media request section for things like that :agree:


----------



## Thats_howIroll

Homicide_187 said:


> Picked up the final two shows from the FYF, ASEIII and Supercard of Honor II last night Jay vs Mark Briscoe is my early ROH MOTY.


Thanks McQueen and 187. I'm going to go with FYF: Liverpool, Finale & Supercard of Honor II + ASEIII. I don't really care about order so I'll probably go back and get FYF: Chicago & NYC later on.


----------



## Future Star

FYF NYC 2/16/07

Pelle Primeau vs Takeshi Morishima 1/4*
Adam Pearce vs Delirious **1/2
Del Ray & Danger vs Thatcher & Haze **1/4
Jack Evans vs Shingo vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Xavier ***1/4
Tables Are Legal: Brent Albright vs BJ Whitmer ***1/2
Tag Championship: Lords of The Ring (C) vs Aries & Strong-***3/4
Briscoes vs Nigel McGuiness & Colt Cabana-***3/4
Takeshi Morishima vs Samoa Joe ****1/4
ROH World Title: Homicide (C) vs Jimmy Rave ***1/2

Overall: Solid show, but there are better out there. Not a bad purchase though


----------



## McQueen

Future Star said:


> FYF NYC 2/16/07
> 
> Pelle Primeau vs Takeshi Morishima 1/4*
> Adam Pearce vs Delirious **1/2
> Del Ray & Danger vs Thatcher & Haze **1/4
> Jack Evans vs Shingo vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Xavier ***1/4
> *Tables Are Legal: Brent Albright vs BJ Whitmer ***1/2*
> Tag Championship: Lords of The Ring (C) vs Aries & Strong-***3/4
> Briscoes vs Nigel McGuiness & Colt Cabana-***3/4
> Takeshi Morishima vs Samoa Joe ****1/4
> ROH World Title: Homicide (C) vs Jimmy Rave ***1/2
> 
> Overall: Solid show, but there are better out there. Not a bad purchase though


That's three and a half stars too high for that match. Otherwise ratings are pretty close to mine, nice review.


----------



## Corey

I'm currently watching the FYF Finale and oh my god. It's fuckin amazing. Could be the the best show in ROH history. All I have left is Joe/Homicide. Know one will probably agree with me, but I actually enjoyed watching The Fight Without Honor between Nigel and Jimmy just a bit more than Briscoe vs. Briscoe. I'll post my full ratings in the morning.


----------



## watts63

*Pro Wrestling NOAH 7/16/06*

KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Takeshi Morishima & Takeshi Rikio ****

Jun Akiyama & Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Yoshihiro Takayama ***1/2-***3/4

Minoru Suzuki vs. Go Shiosaki ***1/2-***3/4

El Angel, Taiji Ishimori & Mushiking Terry vs. Charly Manson, Mushking Joker & Psicosis ***1/2

Katsuhiko Nakajima & Akira Taue vs. Yoshinari Ogawa & Ota ***-***1/4

Abismo *****, Jun Izumida & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs. Atsushi Akoki, Oriental & Mohammed Yone **3/4-***

Tamon Honda, Naoki Sona & Kentaro vs. Masao Inoue, Kishin Kawabata & Akitoshi Saito **3/4

SUWA vs. Mitsuo Momota *3/4​


----------



## CMAngle33

> NYWC Psycho Circus
> 
> Jokers Wild Battle Royal - ** ¼
> Josh Daniels vs Ken Scampi w/ Foxy Foxy - *** ¼
> Outkast Killaz vs Dead Presidents - ** ½
> Dan Barry vs Quiet Storm vs Javi-Air vs Benny Martinez vs Grim Reefer - ****
> Psycho Circus Match - *** ½
> 
> *Best Match:* Dan Barry vs Quiet Storm vs Javi-Air vs Benny Martinez vs Grim Reefer
> *Worst Match:* Jokers Wild Battle Royal
> *
> Overall Show* - ***


I'm very impressed with NYWC. The show they put on was phenomenal from top to bottom. The 5-way match was one of the best high flying matches I've ever seen. All five guys were on fire. Lot's of throws and springboard moves here too. Daniels and Scampi did a great job and impressed me as well. The Psycho Circus match was pretty good too. It was 6 on 6, featuring Dan Dynasty, Jamie Van Lemer, Mega, The Angus Brothers, & Dickie Rodz verses Maverick, Plazma, Tony Burma, Mike Spinelli, Mason Raige, & Jerry Lynn. The whole thing went about an hour. The tag match was disappointing because it was on 8 minutes long.

Overall, this show was great. It was my first NYWC show to see and I was impressed. I would definitely recommend it for anyone looking for something new.


----------



## Penishead

Any ratings for Supercard Of Honor II and All Star Extravaganza III?


----------



## Future Star

Penishead said:


> Any ratings for Supercard Of Honor II and All Star Extravaganza III?


today i will review FYF Chicago, tusday is liverpool, wednesday is finale, and ill review SCOH II thursday


----------



## Corey

*ROH FYF: Finale*
Colt Cabana vs. Delirious - **
Sara Del Ray/Allison Danger vs. Jetta/Eden Black - **1/4
Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer (Falls Count Anywhere) - ****
Matt Sydal vs. PAC - ***1/4
Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe - ****1/2 to ****3/4
Naruke Doi/Shingo vs. Roderick Strong/Davey Richards - ****1/4
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave (Fight Without Honor) - ****1/2
Samoa Joe vs. Homicide - **** to ****1/4

Overall: ****1/4
Either #1 or #2 on the list of the greatest shows in ROH history.


----------



## ROH

Future Star said:


> FYF NYC 2/16/07
> 
> Pelle Primeau vs Takeshi Morishima 1/4*
> Adam Pearce vs Delirious **1/2
> Del Ray & Danger vs Thatcher & Haze **1/4
> Jack Evans vs Shingo vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Xavier ***1/4
> Tables Are Legal: Brent Albright vs BJ Whitmer ***1/2
> Tag Championship: Lords of The Ring (C) vs Aries & Strong-***3/4
> Briscoes vs Nigel McGuiness & Colt Cabana-***3/4
> Takeshi Morishima vs Samoa Joe ****1/4
> ROH World Title: Homicide (C) vs Jimmy Rave ***1/2
> 
> Overall: Solid show, *but there are better out there*. Not a bad purchase though


With those ratings it doesn't seem like there better shows out there!


----------



## Blasko

ROH™ said:


> With those ratings it doesn't seem like there better shows out there!


 Everyone knows Future Stars star ratings are "meh".


----------



## watts63

*Dragon Gate 7/2/2006*

*Open The Dream Gate Championship*
Susumu Yokosuka (c) vs. Dragon Kid ****

Minoru Suzuki & Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Magnum TOYKO & Genichiro Tenryu ***3/4

Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal, Jack Evans, Yasushi Kanada & Don Fujii vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Gamma, Naoki Tanisaki & Dr. Muscle ***1/2-***3/4

*No Rope Death Match*
CIMA vs. Magnitude Kishiwada ***1/2

Ryo Saito, Genki Horiguchi & Turboman vs. King Shisa, Super Shisa & Shisa Boy ***1/4

Takayuki Mori & Akira Tozawa vs. K-ness. & Kenichiro Arai ***

BxB Hulk vs. Don Caras **1/2-**3/4

SHINGO vs. Yutaka Yoshie **1/2​


----------



## Future Star

FYF Chicago 2/24/07

Brent Albright vs Claudio Castognoli ***
Del Ray & Danger vs Michif & Serena **
Shingo vs CJ Otis vs Trik Davis vs Matt Cross ***1/4
Jimmy Rave vs BJ Whitmer ***1/4
ROH Tag Titles: Briscoes vs Lords of The Ring ***3/4 (sorry ROH)
NRC vs Matt Cross & Austin Aries ****
Windy City Deathmatch: Colt Cabana vs Jimmy Jacobs ****
Morishima & McGuiness vs Homicide & Samoa Joe ***3/4

The reason why maybe to some of you that NRC and Cross and Aries maybe a little high is i really enjoyed the psychology of roderick getting under aries skin

Tomorows Review: FYF Liverpool

EDIT: Blasko, sorry my ratings arent as "perfect" as yours :no:


----------



## Blasko

*ROH Invades Japan*

Austin Aries and Roddy Strong vs Doi and Yoshino = ***3/4

Rocky Romero vs. Mushiking Terry = *** - ** 1/2, I would have rated higher, but Terry wasn't looking too good in the ring.

Bryan Danielson vs KENTA II. ****1/4 - ****1/2 stars. Not as good as their first, but pretty close.

Jushin Lyger & Jack Evans & Matt Sydal & BxB Hulk vs. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino & Magnitude Kishiwada & Kevin Steen Well, everything was just pretty out of control. Mostly jsut one big fast paced brawl. a very run match, **** from me.

Nigel McGuinness & Doug Williams vs. Rikio & Kawabata *** 1/2

Briscoes vs Ricky Marvin & Kotaro Suzuki. **** 1/2

Chris Hero & Doug Williams vs. Yoshinori Ota & Mohammed Yone **** - **** 1/4. Should be noted that Hero brough his A fucking game and was on fire. 

KENTA vs Morshima ***1/2-**** Best match I have ever seen that was only 10 minutes long.

Overall- **** - **** 1/2. This DVD is pretty amazing. Every match is/pretty close to **** stars. If you're a ROH/Japan fan, this is a must own.

Best Match- KENTA vs Danielson II

Worse Match- Romero vs Terry.​


----------



## Corey

ROH™ said:


> With those ratings it doesn't seem like there better shows out there!


Then I guess you haven't seen the ratings for Manhattan Mayhem, Glory By Honor V Night 2, Better Than Our Best, or FYF: Finale.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Jesus, ****1/4 for that Hero tag??? I guess I have to re-watch it, cause I really didn't see that. No insult or anything just curious, do you watch a lot of puro Blasko?


----------



## Blasko

Eh, I ain't going to lie at all. That rating was a little un-fair because I am a HUUUUGE Hero mark and he was busting it out. 

Sorry, it was atlest *** stars but I couldn't pass it off as bad because Hero was GODLY. :$

As for the Puro question, I have watched a decent amount.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Fair enough. It was good, but I definatly saw nothing amazing, just the weirdness of Hero in NOAH.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

-Blasko- said:


> *ROH Invades Japan*
> 
> Austin Aries and Roddy Strong vs Doi and Yoshino = ***3/4
> 
> Rocky Romero vs. Mushiking Terry = *** - ** 1/2, I would have rated higher, but Terry wasn't looking too good in the ring.
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs KENTA II. ****1/4 - ****1/2 stars. Not as good as their first, but pretty close.
> 
> Jushin Lyger & Jack Evans & Matt Sydal & BxB Hulk vs. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino & Magnitude Kishiwada & Kevin Steen Well, everything was just pretty out of control. Mostly jsut one big fast paced brawl. a very run match, **** from me.
> 
> Nigel McGuinness & Doug Williams vs. Rikio & Kawabata *** 1/2
> 
> Briscoes vs Ricky Marvin & Kotaro Suzuki. **** 1/2
> 
> Chris Hero & Doug Williams vs. Yoshinori Ota & Mohammed Yone **** - **** 1/4. Should be noted that Hero brough his A fucking game and was on fire.
> 
> KENTA vs Morshima ***1/2-**** Best match I have ever seen that was only 10 minutes long.
> 
> Overall- **** - **** 1/2. This DVD is pretty amazing. Every match is/pretty close to **** stars. If you're a ROH/Japan fan, this is a must own.
> 
> Best Match- KENTA vs Danielson II
> 
> Worse Match- Romero vs Terry.​


I hardly ever hear any praise for this show. Is it really that good?


----------



## Blasko

I know what you mean. 

The fans- *In their respected Silence.*

Chris Hero- *Locks in a Cravate.* RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!!!


----------



## Rated R Poster

Anyone had ratings for their 2 newest releases SOH2 or ASE3? I can only affored 1 and I know many of u havent ordered it yet but I am wandering which to get.


----------



## Platt

The 4/13 show has finally been named - This Means War II


----------



## watts63

*Dragon Gate 5/10/2006*

CIMA, Don Fujii, Magnum TOYKO & Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Gamma & Naoki Tanisaki ***3/4-****

Susumu Yokosuka vs. BxB Hulk ***3/4

Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi ***1/2

Susumu Yokosuka vs. Shingo Takagi ***1/4

Anthony W. Mori & Super Shisa vs. Taku Iwasa & Akira Tozawa **1/2

Jackson & Johnson vs. Michael Iwasa & Daniel Mishima 1/2*

Minoru Suzuki vs. Stalker Ichikawa DUD​


----------



## Blasko

How can you give a Stalker Ichikawa match a dud?

I saw match were he took on Dangerous K, that was ATLEST *** stars.


----------



## watts63

-Blasko- said:


> How can you give a Stalker Ichikawa match a dud?


Under a minute, Minoru destroyed Stalker with three slaps & a big boot.


----------



## Corey

*TNA Lockdown '06*
Team USA vs. Team Japan - ***1/2
Christopher Daniels vs. Senshi - ***1/2
Arm Wrestling: Konnan vs. Bob Armstrong - DUD
X Division Xscape - ***1/2
Samoa Joe vs. Sabu - ***
Anthem Match: Team 3D vs. Team Canada - ***
Christian Cage vs. Abyss - ****
Lethal Lockdown - ***3/4

Overall: ***3/4


----------



## watts63

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *TNA Lockdown '06*
> Team USA vs. Team Japan - ***1/2
> Christopher Daniels vs. Senshi - ***1/2
> Arm Wrestling: Konnan vs. Bob Armstrong - DUD
> X Division Xscape - ***1/2
> Samoa Joe vs. Sabu - ***
> Anthem Match: Team 3D vs. Team Canada - ***
> Christian Cage vs. Abyss - ****
> Lethal Lockdown - ***3/4
> 
> Overall: ***3/4


Team USA vs. Team Japan: ***1/2
Senshi vs. Christopher Daniels ***1/4
Arm Wrestling: Konnan vs. Bob Armstrong DUD 2X
X Division Xscape: ***-***1/4
Samoa Joe vs. Sabu **3/4-***
Team 3D vs. Team Canda **1/2
Christian Cage vs. Abyss ***1/2-***3/4
Lethal Lockdown: ***1/2


----------



## Corey

^^ I thought the Anthem match was better than **1/2. It was better than I thought it would be. I thought Cage/Abyss was awesome. Christian hit Abyss with everything he could and he just kept kicking out. CC kicked out of the Blackhole Slam as well. I thought it was a good back and forth match. I wouldn't give it anything below ***3/4. Lethal Lockdown was very entertainig as well.


----------



## watts63

^^^I thought Cage vs. Abyss was overrated after watching three more times after the PPV. Without those crazy spots in the end, I wouldn't care for it. The Anthem was just another pointless gimmick match that was boring to me. The main event compared to the opener, Lethal Lockdown wasn't all that great to me.

Key words: to me


----------



## Corey

watts63 said:


> ^^^I thought Cage vs. Abyss was overrated after watching three more times after the PPV. *Without those crazy spots in the end, I wouldn't care for it.* *The Anthem was just another pointless gimmick match* that was boring to me. The main event compared to the opener, Lethal Lockdown wasn't all that great to me.
> 
> Key words: to me


That's true. Without those spots, it wouldn't have been much. I think Abyss/AJ at Lockdown '05 was better, if that even matters. And you're right, again: I really don't know why they had an anthem match, but I thought it wasn't too bad. As for Lethal Lockdown, they're never gonna be great IMO, but there were some sweet spots. :agree:


----------



## watts63

Jack Evans 187 said:


> That's true. Without those spots, it wouldn't have been much. *I think Abyss/AJ at Lockdown '05 was better, if that even matters*. And you're right, again: I really don't know why they had an anthem match, but I thought it wasn't too bad. As for Lethal Lockdown, they're never gonna be great IMO, *but there were some sweet spots*. :agree:


True but the Styles/Storm was completely pointless. I thought Cage/Abyss was mostly the same as AJ/Abyss. The tacks, Abyss throwing the ref to the cage to take down opponent. Almost everything was the same. AJ match was better because I believed that AJ was the underdog, & Christian was just as tall as Abyss so I didn't believe the story of the match that much.


----------



## Corey

watts63 said:


> True but the Styles/Storm was completely pointless. I thought Cage/Abyss was mostly the same as AJ/Abyss. The tacks, Abyss throwing the ref to the cage to take down opponent. Almost everything was the same.


Agreed on everything you said. It was weird how the exact same thing happened...


----------



## Blasko

*WrestleJAM*

CIMA, Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs. B-Boy, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi -*** 1/2. Evans sholud have died after the Driver B-Boy gave him.

Jack Evans vs. Genki Horiguchi vs. Akira Tozawa= *** 3/4. Jack SHOULD have died twice in this match.

Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (c) *** 3/4 - ****

Roderick Strong vs. Masaaki Mochizuki *** 1/2

Austin Aries vs. Susumu Yokosuka **** (Could be a tad un-fair, since I am a HUGE Aries mark.)

MAGU-yan, The Turboman & Turbo-yan vs. Gamma & Naoki Tanisak ***, a very fun match.

Roderick Strong & Matt Sydal vs. CIMA & Don Fujii vs. Ryo Saito & Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino & Jimmy Rave ****. Spotty, maybe, but I enjoyed it.

Overall- *** 1/2, A VERY fun show that is worth buying.​


----------



## watts63

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Agreed on everything you said. It was weird how the exact same thing happened...


I wonder who booked that match & got lazy?


----------



## Spartanlax

> Jack Evans vs. Genki Horiguchi vs. Akira Tozawa= *** 3/4. Jack SHOULD have died twice in this match.


Nah, just once, and that's still a maybe. Compared to his other stuff, this was a walk in the park.

And yes, that WrestleJam show is absolutely awesome. Rave getting TP'd in Japan = ratings.

EDIT- Wait, how the hell does a 6 minute ladder match get that high of a rating? 1/3 of the match was them bringing out the ladder, setting it up, and holding it.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I love that I'm no longer the only DG nerd here. I actually did not see that WJAM show for a while after it happened, so maybe I'm missing something, but I don't get the high ratings for the ladder match or the main event. In turn, I liked the ROH tag better than most. Whatev'.


----------



## watts63

-Blasko- said:


> *WrestleJAM*
> 
> CIMA, Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs. B-Boy, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi -*** 1/2. Evans sholud have died after the Driver B-Boy gave him.
> 
> Jack Evans vs. Genki Horiguchi vs. Akira Tozawa= *** 3/4. Jack SHOULD have died twice in this match.
> 
> Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (c) *** 3/4 - ****
> 
> Roderick Strong vs. Masaaki Mochizuki *** 1/2
> 
> Austin Aries vs. Susumu Yokosuka **** (Could be a tad un-fair, since I am a HUGE Aries mark.)
> 
> MAGU-yan, The Turboman & Turbo-yan vs. Gamma & Naoki Tanisaki ***, a very fun match.
> 
> Roderick Strong & Matt Sydal vs. CIMA & Don Fujii vs. Ryo Saito & Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino & Jimmy Rave ****. Spotty, maybe, but I enjoyed it.
> 
> Overall- *** 1/2, A VERY fun show that is worth buying.​


*$10,000 Four Way Tag Team Elimination Match*
Roderick Strong & Matt Sydal vs. CIMA & Don Fujii vs. Ryo Saito & Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino & Jimmy Rave ***3/4-****

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (c) vs. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino ***3/4

Austin Aries vs. Sumusu Yokosuka ***1/2-***3/4

Roderick Strong vs. Masaaki Mochizuki ***1/2

CIMA, Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs. B-Boy, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi ***1/4-***1/2

*Ladder Match*
Jack Evans vs. Genki Horiguchi vs. Akira Tozawa ***-***1/4

MAGU-yan, The Turboman & Turbo-yan vs. Gamma & Naoki Tanisaki **1/2-**3/4​


----------



## Future Star

ROH FYF Liverpool 3/3/07

Homicide vs Davy Richards ***1/2
Allison Danger vs Sara Del Ray ***1/4 (possibly greatest womens match ever)
Colt Cabana & BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Rave & Jimmy Jacobs ***1/4
2/3 Falls: Matt Sydal vs Delirious ***3/4
FIP Title: Roderick Strong vs Pac ***3/4 - ****
Tag Titles: Briscoes vs Naruki Doi & Shingo ****1/4
Samoa Joe vs Nigel Mcguiness ****1/2

One of the best shows i have seen, ver very ggod. I enjoyed the main event alot. If finale is better (from all ive heard) i cant wait to watch tomorow

Overall ***3/4 - ****


----------



## Blasko

Spartanlax said:


> Nah, just once, and that's still a maybe. Compared to his other stuff, this was a walk in the park.
> 
> And yes, that WrestleJam show is absolutely awesome. Rave getting TP'd in Japan = ratings.
> 
> EDIT- Wait, how the hell does a 6 minute ladder match get that high of a rating? 1/3 of the match was them bringing out the ladder, setting it up, and holding it.


 I enjoyed the bumps, the flips and the innovative ladder spot.  

As for Evans dying, I ment twice meaning that bump and when he was put threw tge ladder steps. His spine should have snapped like a twig.


----------



## Corey

Future Star said:


> ROH FYF Liverpool 3/3/07
> 
> Homicide vs Davy Richards ***1/2
> Allison Danger vs Sara Del Ray ***1/4 (possibly greatest womens match ever)
> Colt Cabana & BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Rave & Jimmy Jacobs ***1/4
> 2/3 Falls: Matt Sydal vs Delirious ***3/4
> FIP Title: Roderick Strong vs Pac ***3/4 - ****
> Tag Titles: Briscoes vs Naruki Doi & Shingo ****1/4
> *Samoa Joe vs Nigel Mcguiness ****1/2*
> 
> One of the best shows i have seen, ver very ggod. I enjoyed the main event alot. If finale is better (from all ive heard) i cant wait to watch tomorow
> 
> Overall ***3/4 - ****


I think that is extremely too high. I gave it ***3/4 and anything over **** is being very generous IMO. And I don't think that the women's match is the best one ever. It wasn't that good. It you want to see the greatest women's matches ever, watch some from Japan.


----------



## Future Star

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I think that is extremely too high. I gave it ***3/4 and anything over **** is being very generous IMO. And I don't think that the women's match is the best one ever. It wasn't that good. It you want to see the greatest women's matches ever, watch some from Japan.


i know, ive seen others ratings. But i really enjoyed it more for some reason. A mix of the muscle buster on the apron, with the return of nigel after joe called him a british pussy, the nonstop lariats...it all added up for me


----------



## Blasko

Non-stop Lariats? 

That's in EVERY Nigel match.


----------



## Future Star

-Blasko- said:


> Non-stop Lariats?
> 
> That's in EVERY Nigel match.


and did u ever think of that is why i rate his matches higher?


----------



## Corey

Oh and by the way FS, Liverpool was a great show, no doubt about it, but the Finale completely blows it out of the water. BJ/Jimmy, Briscoe/Briscoe, Tag Title match, Nigel/Jimmy, and Joe/Homicide are all ****+ in my books. And Briscoe/Briscoe as well as Nigel/Jimmy are both legitimate MOTYC. Just might be the best show in history.


----------



## Future Star

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Oh and by the way FS, Liverpool was a great show, no doubt about it, but the Finale completely blows it out of the water. BJ/Jimmy, Briscoe/Briscoe, Tag Title match, Nigel/Jimmy, and Joe/Homicide are all ****+ in my books. And Briscoe/Briscoe as well as Nigel/Jimmy are both legitimate MOTYC. Just might be the best show in history.


yeah, im watching it tomorow, if it blows liverpool out of the water, i just might buy another copy :side:


----------



## Sephiroth

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I think that is extremely too high. I gave it ***3/4 and anything over **** is being very generous IMO. And I don't think that the women's match is the best one ever. It wasn't that good. It you want to see the greatest women's matches ever, watch some from Japan.


somebody should upload some Joshi matches. some 90's stuff would be great. there are some good 5 star women's matches that not a lot of people have seen or even heard about and it's a shame.

WWE Divas should not be the first thing that comes to mind when ANYONE thinks "Women's Wrestling"


----------



## watts63

sephy37 said:


> somebody should upload some Joshi matches. some 90's stuff would be great. there are some good 5 star women's matches that not a lot of people have seen or even heard about and it's a shame.
> 
> *WWE Divas should not be the first thing that comes to mind when ANYONE thinks "Women's Wrestling"*


But they are sadly.


----------



## ROH

****1/2 is very high for Joe/Nigel. It was stiff and good throughout, just not that amazing. The finishing sequence was hot as hell for sure, but it was tainted for me because the apron muscle buster wasn't very sick at all. **** frpm me, just.


----------



## McQueen

^^^
I really liked that Joe vs Nigel match, my favoirite between the two of them, and that Muscle Buster didn't look bad are you nuts? Sure it didn't do damage to the neck like usual but did you see the impact Nigel's rib's/lower back took?



sephy37 said:


> somebody should upload some Joshi matches. some 90's stuff would be great. there are some good 5 star women's matches that not a lot of people have seen or even heard about and it's a shame.
> 
> WWE Divas should not be the first thing that comes to mind when ANYONE thinks "Women's Wrestling"


Right on man, people need to get with it and see some classic AJW from the 90's, I suggest the two Dreamslam shows, very very good wrestling cards. I mean absolutely no offense but AJW circa early 90's makes SHIMMER look like crap.

Oh and as for greatest womens match ever I only have to bring up the Manami Toyota & Toshiyo Yamada vs Dynamite Kansai & Mayumi Ozaki series, two of the matches in that series (there are 3) are THE TWO BEST Tag team matches I've ever seen from men or women. Go see them, now.

Also, Akira Hokuto vs Shinobu Kanedori also from Dreamslam 1 = ***** match.


----------



## Honor™

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Damn de ja vu man. I swear we had this exact conversation about half a year ago.

Love the sig by the way


----------



## McQueen

Honor™ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Damn de ja vu man. I swear we had this exact conversation about half a year ago.
> 
> Love the sig by the way


Haha, yeah we did, and you taught me well.  You were to one who got me the link for the original Toyota/Yamada vs Kansai/Ozaki match.


----------



## Honor™

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
lol yeah thats right. God bless that site which im not going to name because everyone will go there and kill his bandwidth.

Has anyone seen the BJ VS Jimmy Jacobs steel cage match from SCOH2?? Ive got it coming in the mail right now, and i cant remember being this hyped to see a match in quite some time. *DONT TELL ME ANYTHING ABOUT THE MATCH!!! I HAVENT SEEN ANYTHING TO DO WITH IT.* Just general impressions.


----------



## McQueen

I assume I'll have SCOH II by tommorow Honor I can PM my impressions of the match as soon as I see it.


----------



## ROH

I'll watch FYF:Finale next weekend and review it. Then I'll pick up CHIKARA "Reyes de Volodores", and maybe ROH SCOH2 and ASE3.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I'll review Mania weekend instead of these. 
Liverpool
Cide vs. Richards ***1/2
Del Ray vs. Danger ***
Jimmys vs. BJ and Colt **1/2
Delirious vs. Sydal ***1/2
Strong vs. PAC ***1/2
Briscoes vs. Doi and Shingo ****1/2
Nigel vs. Joe ****1/4

Finale
Delirious vs. Cabana ***
Dangerous Angels vs. Team UK **1/2
BJ vs. Jacobs ****
Sydal vs. PAC ***3/4
Briscoe vs. Briscoe ****1/2
Doi and Shingo vs. NRC ****1/2 (almost as good as the other nights tag title match)
Rave vs. McGuinness ****1/2 (Current MOTY)
Joe vs. Cide ***1/2

Both are must haves, and Finale is in the top 3 shows ever.


----------



## Blasko

Future Star said:


> Allison Danger vs Sara Del Ray ***1/4 (*possibly greatest womens match ever)*


 Wow. 

Go watch DreamSlam.


----------



## Tom

Blasko did your IVP dvds ever arrive?


----------



## Corey

MrPaiMei said:


> Rave vs. McGuinness ****1/2 (Current MOTY)


I'm glad someone agrees with me.


----------



## Blasko

xTOMx said:


> Blasko did your IVP dvds ever arrive?


 They arrived on monday.

Nice Kudo stuff.


----------



## Tom

-Blasko- said:


> They arrived on monday.
> 
> Nice Kudo stuff.


Thanks. 

Mine arrived on tuesday :side:


----------



## Blasko

xTOMx said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Mine arrived on tuesday :side:


 I am not really complaining. It was pretty much worth the wait. 

Now, to figure out my next order...


----------



## Spartanlax

Just received FSM: Chapter One...time to watch SAMOA JOE VS. EDDIE KINGSTON!!!!!


----------



## Role Model

xTOMx said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Mine arrived on tuesday :side:


What's the Necro DVD like?


----------



## KeepItFresh

Spartanlax said:


> Just received FSM: Chapter One...time to watch SAMOA JOE VS. EDDIE KINGSTON!!!!!


I was expecting much more from that match.


----------



## -Mystery-

Spartanlax said:


> Just received FSM: Chapter One...time to watch SAMOA JOE VS. EDDIE KINGSTON!!!!!


The match was a bit disappointing. It didn't get a great deal of time but it was still a good match. ***1/2


----------



## Spartanlax

...now I'm all upset


----------



## KeepItFresh

-Mystery- said:


> The match was a bit disappointing. It didn't get a great deal of time but it was still a good match. ***1/2


It only got 10 minutes and they made it seem like a big deal. I think even giving ***1/2 is generous. Ambercrombie (Sp?) v.s Aires was much better.


----------



## Spartanlax

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> It only got 10 minutes and they made it seem like a big deal. I think even giving ***1/2 is generous. Ambercrombie (Sp?) v.s Aires was much better.


To be fair, though, Joe/Necro only got 10 minutes and the match was freaking amazing.


----------



## Blasko

Bleh, can someone give me some star ratings on any NOAH/DG shows that are worth a buy? I might be addicted.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Spartanlax said:


> To be fair, though, Joe/Necro only got 10 minutes and the match was freaking amazing.


Maybe there, but just as Kingston/Joe got interesting it ended.


----------



## Platt

Does anyone know if the ROH title match between Samoa Joe and Trent Acid from Testing The Limit was ever released in full


----------



## Blasko

Spartanlax said:


> To be fair, though, Joe/Necro only got 10 minutes and the match was freaking amazing.


 Same goes for KENTA/Shima.


----------



## Spartanlax

-Blasko- said:


> Same goes for KENTA/Shima.


Except for the freaking amazing part. :$


----------



## Blasko

Spartanlax said:


> Except for the freaking amazing part. :$


 Touche. 

Still a very good match for the time it was given.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Platt said:


> Does anyone know if the ROH title match between Samoa Joe and Trent Acid from Testing The Limit was ever released in full


I don't think ROH ever released a full match between those two at Testing The Limit because I thought Acid got injured during the match and that screwed everything up?


----------



## Tom

Role Model said:


> What's the Necro DVD like?


Couldn't say haven't watched it yet. Although, you'll be able to find out for yourself, hopefully tomorrow, im uploading it at the moment. 



-Blasko- said:


> I am not really complaining. It was pretty much worth the wait.
> 
> Now, to figure out my next order...


I already ordered again :$


----------



## Role Model

xTOMx said:


> Couldn't say haven't watched it yet. Although, you'll be able to find out for yourself, hopefully tomorrow, im uploading it at the moment.


Great news.


----------



## Tom

^Indeed, i had no idea you were a necro fan ben.


----------



## Role Model

I hated the guy at first, but after watching lots of his stuff and learning more about him, it's hard not to like him or at the very least respect him.


----------



## Platt

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I don't think ROH ever released a full match between those two at Testing The Limit because I thought Acid got injured during the match and that screwed everything up?



Ah that would explain it


----------



## Tom

Role Model said:


> I hated the guy at first, but after watching lots of his stuff and learning more about him, it's hard not to like him or at the very least respect him.


:agree:
Yeh hes fuckin' crazy. Have you seen Necro/Low Ki (we're no joke), thats a favourite of mine.


----------



## Spartanlax

Meh, Kingston/Joe wasn't bad by ANY means. I wasn't expecting much, considering it's 2 weeks post-surgery for Kingston with his ankle, so he took it easy....except for the brutal kicks and chops he took  Still definitely a solid match, around ***1/4 and worth watching.


----------



## Corey

Role Model said:


> I hated the guy at first, but after watching lots of his stuff and learning more about him, it's hard not to like him or at the very least respect him.


I felt the exact same way in the begining. Now I love the guy.


----------



## MrPaiMei

-Blasko- said:


> Bleh, can someone give me some star ratings on any NOAH/DG shows that are worth a buy? I might be addicted.


I don't have full ratings, but as far as must haves go, with NOAH, as far as starters go, check out 7.18.05 with KENTA-Kanemaru for the GHC junior belt, Kobashi-Sasaki in a battle of legends, and the last Misawa-Kawada match; 7.10.04 with a ***** Kobashi-Akiyama match and a good enough KENTAfuji tag; and 3.1.03 with a ***** Misawa-Kobashi match. Recent shows, 4.28.07 was pretty good with an awesome tag title match and a very good Dragon Gate tag match. As for DG, check out 7.3.05 with Mochizuki-TAKA and a amazing BloodGen-DoFIXER match; and 7.2.06 with CIMA-Kishiwada and Susumu-DKid. Assuming your into ROH WrestleJAM is a definate reccomendation. After that, go on feel. Most NOAH Budokans are good, and all DG shows are entertaining at least, so go with what looks good.


----------



## wwefanatic411

my Best in the World review:
Jimmy Rave w/ Prince Nanna vs Pelle Primeau-3/4
Jimmy Rave vs Jimmy Yang- **1/4
*Four Corner Survival* Mercedes Martinez vs Daizee Haze vs Allison Danger vs Lacey- ***1/2
Jason Blade + Kid Mikaze vs Chris Hero + Necro Butcher- Dud (but to their credit the match only lasted about 30 seconds. the same goes for rave/primeau)
Christopher Daniels vs Alex Shelly w/ Prince Nanna + Daizee Haze- ***1/4-***1/2
*ROH Pure Title* Claudio Castagnoli vs Nigel McGuinness- ***1/2
Ricky Reyes w/ Smokes vs Austin Aries- ***
The Briscoes vs Generation Next- ****
KENTA + Naomichi Marafuji vs Bryan Danielson + Samoa Joe- ****1/4


----------



## Obfuscation

xTOMx said:


> :agree:
> Yeh hes fuckin' crazy. Have you seen Necro/Low Ki (we're no joke), thats a favourite of mine.


Isn't that shit like uber stiff? I always hear rave reviews of that match up. Maybe I should finally jump on the IWA-MS Bandwagon:$

Anyways....My Chikara DVD list ATM:

The Crusing Weight Of Mainstream Ignorance
From Hero To Zero (And Castagnoli)
Tag World Grand Prix 1, 2 & 3
Brick
Cibernetico Forever
Aniversiario: Delta
Once In A Lifetime

I know I can't get all in one order but when I start to get some money for working over the summer I will be getting my first Chikara shows, good stuff no?

*Directed to ROH or anyone else who has seen them*


----------



## Tom

Hailsabin said:


> Isn't that shit like uber stiff? I always hear rave reviews of that match up. Maybe I should finally jump on the IWA-MS Bandwagon:$


:agree: its brutal, really good match, i've been meaning to upload it for a while, if i ever get round to doing it ill let you know.


----------



## jax_the_ax

TOM... Which is the best KODM that IWA-MS has ran? I've only seen 2003, which was pretty good.


----------



## Tom

jax_the_ax said:


> TOM... Which is the best KODM that IWA-MS has ran? I've only seen 2003, which was pretty good.


I've only got 2006 and i've only seen various matches from others so i can't comment on the overall shows. I've heard good things about 2003 though (which isn't very helpful seeing as you've seen it :$) sorry i couldn't be more helpful. I think Platt has a few of them, maybe try asking him.


----------



## Obfuscation

xTOMx said:


> :agree: its brutal, really good match, i've been meaning to upload it for a while, if i ever get round to doing it ill let you know.


Niice. I would like to watch it, thanks and just drop me a PM when you get it.


----------



## jax_the_ax

xTOMx said:


> I've only got 2006 and i've only seen various matches from others so i can't comment on the overall shows. I've heard good things about 2003 though (which isn't very helpful seeing as you've seen it :$) sorry i couldn't be more helpful. I think Platt has a few of them, maybe try asking him.


I thought you would know, damn. 

If you want some ratings on 2003 I could do that later or ask KIF (Keep_It_Fresh) who I watched the show with. He'd probably be better at rating it anyways.

I'll ask Platt later, then.


----------



## Tom

Hailsabin said:


> Niice. I would like to watch it, thanks and just drop me a PM when you get it.


No problem. 
I had a quick look in the media section, as i know X/L/AJ recently posted a high quality version of their second match. I also found the first although i don't think the quality is any good.

Necro/Low Ki I
Necro/Low Ki II

*Edit;*


jax_the_ax said:


> I thought you would know, damn.
> 
> If you want some ratings on 2003 I could do that later or ask KIF (Keep_It_Fresh) who I watched the show with. He'd probably be better at rating it anyways.
> 
> I'll ask Platt later, then.


Sorry man, i don't have the money to buy the IWA:MS KOTDM dvds because they are $40 each and they take so damn long to download because they are such long shows (two nights). Ill get round to watching them all at some point, gona take a while though. 

Yer reviews are always welcome.


----------



## Obfuscation

xTOMx said:


> No problem.
> I had a quick look in the media section, as i know X/L/AJ recently posted a high quality version of their second match. I also found the first although i don't think the quality is any good.
> 
> Necro/Low Ki I
> Necro/Low Ki II
> 
> *Edit;*
> 
> 
> Sorry man, i don't have the money to buy the IWA:MS KOTDM dvds because they are $40 each and they take so damn long to download because they are such long shows (two nights). Ill get round to watching them all at some point, gona take a while though.
> 
> Yer reviews are always welcome.


If the first one is not in good quality, I can wait for yours, since i am assuming it will be in a higher quality. Thanks for them though, I am going to save the second one to watch later.


----------



## Sephiroth

i need you guys to recommend me a good CZW show to buy. i don't want any deathmatches tho. i want a show that has a nice balance between GOOD wrestling and hardcore stuff. i'm a huge mark for Best of the Best V, but i also love Cage of Death 6. i know, go figure, i loved Team Cash vs. Team Blk Out COD


----------



## jax_the_ax

sephy37 said:


> i need you guys to recommend me a good CZW show to buy. i don't want any deathmatches tho. i want a show that has a nice balance between GOOD wrestling and hardcore stuff. i'm a huge mark for Best of the Best V, but i also love Cage of Death 6. i know, go figure, i loved Team Cash vs. Team Blk Out COD


If you want good wrestling mixed with hardcore matches get IWA-MS shows. They have great wrestling up and down the card usually capped off with a good hardcore main event.


----------



## Corey

jax_the_ax said:


> If you want good wrestling mixed with hardcore matches get IWA-MS shows. They have great wrestling up and down the card usually capped off with a good hardcore main event.


Although that wasn't what he was asking really, I'd have to agree. I think IWA-MS is extremely better than CZW when it comes to what he was talking about.


----------



## jax_the_ax

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Although that wasn't what he was asking really, I'd have to agree. I think IWA-MS is extremely better than CZW when it comes to what he was talking about.


And usually the hardcore main event consists of CZW wrestlers that work there now or have in the past, so its a win-win situation.


----------



## Sephiroth

jax_the_ax said:


> If you want good wrestling mixed with hardcore matches get IWA-MS shows. They have great wrestling up and down the card usually capped off with a good hardcore main event.


i know, but i was hoping you guys could recommend me a CZW one. i already watch IWA: MS. but not as much as X/L/AJ


----------



## Corey

Ok well to answer your question sephy, I only have one CZW DVD. It's Night of Infamy 4. It's nothing spectacular, but solid. There's still a few matches I haven't watched yet, but nothing has been above ***3/4 I believe. But I strongly recommend you get IWA-MS We're No Joke if you don't have it.


----------



## Rated R Poster

Are any of you into PWG? This will be my first DVD from them but Im pumped looks like a good card. 

All Star Weekend IV- Night Two
Human Tornado vs. Petey Williams
Colt Cabana vs. Christopher Daniels
Chris Bosh and Scott Lost vs Frankie Kazarian and Matt Cross
Scorpio Sky vs Homicide
Aj Styles vs Rocky Romero
Ronin vs Arik Cannon
El Generico vs PAC
Joey Ryan vs Quicksilver

And the main event tag team championship match:
Davey Richards and Roderick Strong vs Super Dragon and B-Boy vs Motor City Machine Guns vs CC and Hero.

Im pumped about every match on this card. Anyone seen this yet?


----------



## Sephiroth

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Ok well to answer your question sephy, I only have one CZW DVD. It's Night of Infamy 4. It's nothing spectacular, but solid. There's still a few matches I haven't watched yet, but nothing has been above ***3/4 I believe. But I strongly recommend you get IWA-MS We're No Joke if you don't have it.


i have We're No Joke. it's good, but not great. Low Ki vs. Necro is awesome, so is Hero vs. Milano and Generico vs. Delirious and 9 Man TLC. the rest was ok. Marek Brave steals the show for literally going nowhere .

i preferred the TPI last year and the double dvd is the one you should be recommending to everyone, not We're No Joke.


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> ^^^
> I really liked that Joe vs Nigel match, my favoirite between the two of them, and that Muscle Buster didn't look bad are you nuts? Sure it didn't do damage to the neck like usual but did you see the impact Nigel's rib's/lower back took?


Meh, for me it had the same effects as Roddy's backdrop on the apron. Sick yes, but shouldn't be sold like Nigel was actually dead IMO.


----------



## Tom

For anyone whos interested i just posted *IVP custom comp; best of the necro butcher in japan* in the media section.
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other/342724-best-necro-butcher-japan-dvd-rip-mu.html


----------



## Guest

The 14th April ROH show from Edison NJ has been named 'Fighting Spirit'.

Edit: 



IVP Videos said:


> The weather is starting to change and it is too hot outside. Buy some lemonade, hop on the couch and watch some wrestling DVDs! Right now we are running our always popular sale where you can purchase 10 DVDs for the amazingly low price of $24.99! That is $2.50 per disc. Why purchase a three hour PPV when for the same price you could watch over thirty hours of great wrestling. With over 1,400 different DVDs there is something for everyone. So stop reading and start buying!
> 
> Also, I accidently ordered way too many custom covers for the Best of Jack Evans comp so I have made it priced to move at $5.99!!!! The sale will end once I sell ten of them so get in on this special deal quickly before they go back to regular price.


----------



## CMAngle33

> RoH Punk: The Final Chapter
> 
> Delirious vs Alex Shelley vs Matt Sydal vs Nigel McGuinness - ** ½
> Chad Collyer vs. Ace Steel - ** ¼
> Jimmy Rave vs Austin Aries - *** ¼
> Homicide & Low Ki vs Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal - *** ¾
> James Gibson & Spanky vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs – Skipped
> Matt Hardy vs Roderick Strong - ****
> CM Punk vs Colt Cabana (2/3 Falls) - *** ¾
> 
> *Best Match:* Matt Hardy vs Roderick Strong
> *Worst Match:* Chad Collyer vs. Ace Steel
> 
> *Overall Show* - *** ¼


This show was great from top to bottom. The best match of the night was Matt Hardy verses Roderick Strong. It was easily the best match I've seen from Hardy and a great one from Roderick. The worst match was Chad Collyer verses Ace Steel. It wasn't a terrible match, it just looked bad in comparison to the rest of the card. I skipped the tag match. BJ Whitmer never really interested me and the match started off slow for my liking. I just wound up chapter skipping. The main event was pretty solid, starting off with comedy and then getting serious. The emotion was on high during Punk's entrance. It truly was sad to see him go. Overall, the show was great and worth buying for the matches and the importance of the night.

Edit: By the way, Spartanlax was dead on with the Texas Death match from Sacrifice. It's definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Future Star

CMAngle33 said:


> Homicide & Low ki vs Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal-***


thats it?, i enjoyed the brawl type of this, i would say around ****


----------



## watts63

I liked Homicide/Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal/Samoa Joe a lot. I gave it **** as well.


----------



## StraightEdge

I Agree with You both, The brawl was just awesome. *** doesnt justify the match at all.


----------



## Corey

I also agree. **** for me. And you should'nt have skipped the Tag Title match. It was really good. ***3/4 I believe.

On a side note, SCOH II came today. I'll have ratings in the next couple days.


----------



## wwefanatic411

my In Your Face review:
Sterling Keenan + Jason Blade vs The Briscoes- *3/4
Jimmy Rave w/ Prince Nanna vs Davey Richards- **1/4
*ROH Tag Team Titles* Colt Cabana + Nigel McGuinness vs Generation Next- ***-***1/4
Jimmy Jacobs w/ Lacey vs BJ Whitmer- **1/2
*ROH Top of the Class Trophy* Mitch Franklin vs Shane Hagadorn- *1/2
Adam Pearce vs Claudio Castagnoli- **1/4
Homicide vs Chris Hero- **1/2-**3/4
*Three Way Dance* Samoa Joe vs KENTA vs Bryan Danielson- ***3/4

I know that im probably going to catch some heat for this review, but a lot of these matches seemed like they were missing something imo(Jacobs/Whitmer, Pearce/Castagnol, etc). Jacobs/Whitmer didnt flow to well and was too short imo. even the matches that i gave a high rating to still seemed to like they could have been better. the bonus FIP match at the end was a pleasent surprise, though. please comment this review, because i want to see if others feel the same way.


----------



## El Conquistador

sephy37 said:


> i have We're No Joke. it's good, but not great. Low Ki vs. Necro is awesome, so is Hero vs. Milano and Generico vs. Delirious and 9 Man TLC. the rest was ok. Marek Brave steals the show for literally going nowhere .
> 
> i preferred the TPI last year and the double dvd is the one you should be recommending to everyone, not We're No Joke.


Bingo, I totally agree with you except for Hero/Milano being great. There's a bunch of shows I'd recommend over "We're No Joke", it's not all that great. The show in general was just way too spotty, it didn't live up to the MEGA hype it receives on a regular basis. From this year, buy "Payback, Pain, & Agony" and "Hurt". I thought they were both better than "We're No Joke". A couple other DVD's that you should buy would be "Sunday Blood Sunday" and "April Bloodshowers 2007: The Final Chapter".

As for the Manhattan Mayhem Tag Match that people seem to be judging, I gave it ***2/3. Not quite worthy enough of the recognition it receives on a consistent basis, but it certainly isn't anything short of good.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Can anyone please post star ratings for 
Chikara Tag World Gran Prix 2006 Nights 1,2,3?

Also what show is it that Punk/Hero have there 93 minute match?

And are there any must have recent shows from IWA:MS this year besides Hurt?


----------



## Platt

Thisskateboarding said:


> Can anyone please post star ratings for
> Chikara Tag World Gran Prix 2006 Nights 1,2,3?
> 
> Also what show is it that Punk/Hero have there 93 minute match?
> 
> And are there any must have recent shows from IWA:MS this year besides Hurt?



Punk/Hero was from IWA:MS When Hero Met Punk


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Thanks is the video quality any good? Ive got a match of theirs from IWA:MS Best of CM Punk and its shot from in the crowd and looks terrible.


----------



## watts63

wwefanatic411 said:


> my In Your Face review:
> Sterling Keenan + Jason Blade vs The Briscoes- *3/4
> Jimmy Rave w/ Prince Nanna vs Davey Richards- **1/4
> *ROH Tag Team Titles* Colt Cabana + Nigel McGuinness vs Generation Next- ***-***1/4
> Jimmy Jacobs w/ Lacey vs BJ Whitmer- **1/2
> *ROH Top of the Class Trophy* Mitch Franklin vs Shane Hagadorn- *1/2
> Adam Pearce vs Claudio Castagnoli- **1/4
> Homicide vs Chris Hero- **1/2-**3/4
> *Three Way Dance* Samoa Joe vs KENTA vs Bryan Danielson- ***3/4
> 
> I know that im probably going to catch some heat for this review, but a lot of these matches seemed like they were missing something imo(Jacobs/Whitmer, Pearce/Castagnol, etc). Jacobs/Whitmer didnt flow to well and was too short imo. even the matches that i gave a high rating to still seemed to like they could have been better. the bonus FIP match at the end was a pleasent surprise, though. please comment this review, because i want to see if others feel the same way.



I gave KENTA vs. Danielson vs. Joe **** & gave Homicide/Hero ***1/2. Also Briscoes vs. Sterling/Keenan **3/4.


----------



## CMAngle33

Future Star said:


> thats it?, i enjoyed the brawl type of this, i would say around ****


I'll take another look. I watched it the night before and put down the ratings in the morning.


----------



## StraightEdge

Anyone know if Styles Vs Joe from "Spring Slam 2" is Anygood?


----------



## KeepItFresh

Thisskateboarding said:


> Can anyone please post star ratings for
> Chikara Tag World Gran Prix 2006 Nights 1,2,3?
> 
> Also what show is it that Punk/Hero have there 93 minute match?
> 
> *And are there any must have recent shows from IWA:MS this year besides Hurt*?


I watched Payback, Pain, and Agony and that had a really stiff match between Drake Younger and Low Ki. I don't remember much about the rest of the card, but that was match was pretty damn good.


----------



## Platt

Thisskateboarding said:


> Thanks is the video quality any good? Ive got a match of theirs from IWA:MS Best of CM Punk and its shot from in the crowd and looks terrible.



Yeah video qualities fine on it. its shot with a hard cam and a hand held at ring side and the qualities good from both.


----------



## Future Star

StraightEdge said:


> Anyone know if Styles Vs Joe from "Spring Slam 2" is Anygood?


i havent seen this, but ive been to a few NEW shows,and i wouldnt buy it. NEW doesnt really let the wrestlers show their talent. The matches tend to be sorta short and boring


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I watched Payback, Pain, and Agony and that had a really stiff match between Drake Younger and Low Ki. I don't remember much about the rest of the card, but that was match was pretty damn good.


Might have to check that one out all of Ki's work in IWA has been really good.



Platt said:


> Yeah video qualities fine on it. its shot with a hard cam and a hand held at ring side and the qualities good from both


Sounds good I'll have to grab that show. Whats your star rating on the match its around ****1/2 isnt it? Hows it hold up against the TLC Match?

Next order will be When Hero Met Punk, Tag Grand Prix Night 3 and another Show from 
from 07 any suggestions looking at Chikara or IWA.


----------



## -Mystery-

Buy Winter Wars 2007.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

-Mystery- said:


> Buy Winter Wars 2007.


Just had a look at that on Smartmark card looks pretty good got any star ratings?
How did Chuck/Ki and Otis/Younger matches turn out?


----------



## El Conquistador

Thisskateboarding said:


> Just had a look at that on Smartmark card looks pretty good got any star ratings?
> How did Chuck/Ki and Otis/Younger matches turn out?


I was there live. This judgement is strictly on memory but if I do remember right, Chuck/Ki was the best match of the night. Slow paced, mat oriented, submissions mostly until the end when it begins to pick up.

Again, if I'm right, the Otis/Younger match sucked if it was the MMA fight. Total bullshit, extremely boring. If you really got into the feud, I'd take a look at the match just to see how they build up to the Barbed Wire and future matches along the line. Maybe I'm thinking the wrong show there, not sure.

TCB vs. Rotten/Mickie was sick as hell, awesome brawl. Very entertaining. Joker/Brandon Thomaselli was okay, nothing bad, nothing great. It was a quality mid-card match though. Iron Saints/Devils Rejects was fun from an entertainment standpoint, Sal and Vito were major underdogs, good story behind that.

Get the DVD, it's good.


----------



## CMAngle33

Ya, it was my error, the Ki/Homicide vs Lethal/Joe match is *** 3/4 from me.


----------



## ROH

Thisskateboarding said:


> Can anyone please post star ratings for
> Chikara Tag World Gran Prix 2006 Nights 1,2,3?
> 
> Also what show is it that Punk/Hero have there 93 minute match?
> 
> And are there any must have recent shows from IWA:MS this year besides Hurt?


Search 20 - 40 pages back. The amount of time s I've posted them is ridiculous.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

^^^OK Ill have a look around

EDIT: TWGP N3 looks mudt have

Thanks M.W for your Winter Wars opinion

ROH which of these 3 Chikara shows should I get:

King of Trios night 3
Rey de Voladores
Time Will Prove Everything


----------



## Sephiroth

Thisskateboarding said:


> ^^^OK Ill have a look around
> 
> EDIT: TWGP N3 looks mudt have
> 
> Thanks M.W for your Winter Wars opinion
> 
> ROH which of these 3 Chikara shows should I get:
> 
> King of Trios night 3
> Rey de Voladores
> Time Will Prove Everything


you're silly. why buy one Trios show instead of all three. doesn't smartmark have a deal on if you buy all 3 at once?


----------



## Thisskateboarding

sephy37 said:


> you're silly. why buy one Trios show instead of all three. doesn't smartmark have a deal on if you buy all 3 at once?


Not sure if they do but looking at the cards only night 3 interests me


----------



## Sephiroth

Thisskateboarding said:


> Not sure if they do but looking at the cards only night 3 interests me


idk, if i were you, i'd get the whole tournament. i can't stand watching the final matches to a tournament without seeing the whole tournament. it's like watching Sasuke/Benoit from Super J Cup and not knowing of the greatness that came before it and why Taka Michinoku reminds everyone of Raiden during that night. i'd hate myself if i hadn't just seen Black Tiger vs. Pegasus, Hayabuse vs. Lyger, or Sasuke vs. Lyger before it.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

^^^^Yeah youve got a point it is annoying when you dont see a whoe tournament but theres other Chikara shows I want to get aswell. so its either the last night and a few other shows or the whole tournament I guess


----------



## Sephiroth

Thisskateboarding said:


> ^^^^Yeah youve got a point it is annoying when you dont see a whoe tournament but theres other Chikara shows I want to get aswell. so its either the last night and a few other shows or the whole tournament I guess


you should check out some Torneo Cibernetico's my friend. i've only seen 2005 and it was a blast! some of the most fun i've seen in a ring. 

*2005 - "Cibernetico Returneth" 

Torneo Cibernetico: Chris Hero, Arik Cannon, Claudio Castagnoli, Icarus, Gran Akuma, Hallowicked, UltraMantis Black & Blind Rage vs Mike Quackenbush, Milano Collection AT, Skayde, Shane Storm. Jigsaw, Sabian, Eddie Kingston & Mister ZERO*
i've heard other years Cibernetico's were great too. hopefully someone else can back me up and recommend a Cibernetico.

edit: did i forget to mention....Sweet N Sour commentary for over an hour (almost 2 for 2005 cibernetico)


----------



## Thisskateboarding

^^^Just had a look at the card and Im interested how does the Torneo Cibernetico work? 

I havent seen any Chikara before thats why Im interested in the product.

Edit: Just checked it out and realised its an elimination match sounds good to me.

Think Ive finally decided on that aswell as Crushing Ignorance of Mainstream and maybe a newer show like Rey de Voladores or Time will prove everything you seen any of the newer shows?


----------



## -Mystery-

ROH has got a Buy 3, Get 1 Free sale on FIP DVDs going on. I'm undecided whether I should buy FIP or WWE DVDs.


----------



## Overrated

-Mystery- said:


> ROH has got a Buy 3, Get 1 Free sale on FIP DVDs going on. I'm undecided whether I should buy FIP or WWE DVDs.


Get some good WWE DVD's.


----------



## -Mystery-

Overrated™ said:


> Get some good WWE DVD's.


I'm a bit more biased towards FIP. Plus, I could always buy WWE DVDs next weekend.


----------



## Overrated

-Mystery- said:


> I'm a bit more biased towards FIP. Plus, I could always buy WWE DVDs next weekend.


What does FIP Stand for? 

I would go for which ever is cheaper.


----------



## Guest

Overrated™ said:


> What does FIP Stand for?
> 
> I would go for which ever is cheaper.


FIP is Full Impact Pro

http://rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=217
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Full_Impact_Pro


----------



## Overrated

Oh ye i remember now. I was gonna order some of them shows. Mystery go with them. Especially with the deal on.


----------



## -Mystery-

Yeah, I'm probably gonna buy Cage of Pain, Evening The Odds, Impact of Honor, and something I'm not sure of now.


----------



## ROH

Thisskateboarding said:


> ^^^OK Ill have a look around
> 
> EDIT: TWGP N3 looks mudt have
> 
> Thanks M.W for your Winter Wars opinion
> 
> ROH which of these 3 Chikara shows should I get:
> 
> King of Trios night 3
> Rey de Voladores
> Time Will Prove Everything


I say get (your first 3)

TWGP 2006, N3. (MUST HAVE for indy wrestling fans)
The Crushing weight of mainstream ignorance.
King of Trios night 3/Rey de Voladores/Time Will Prove Everything - all great shows, get whatever you want bro.



sephy37 said:


> you're silly. why buy one Trios show instead of all three. doesn't smartmark have a deal on if you buy all 3 at once?


He's not silly. Night 1 is just not a good show (except the Ice creams matches + the main event). Night 2 is really good, but there's nothing completely standout there. Night 3 is easily the standout show, and it doesn't matter if you haven't seen night and night 2 to enjoy night 3.


----------



## CMAngle33

> WSU Battle for the Belt
> 
> Prince Nana vs Xavier - ** ½
> Homicide vs Boogalou - ** ¾
> John Walters vs EC ***** - * ½
> Xavier vs Monsta Mack - ***
> John Walters vs Boogalou - ** ½
> Azrieal vs Grim Reefer vs The SAT vs Heretic vs Low Rider - ** ½
> Xavier vs John Walters - *** ¼
> Steve Corino vs Rhino vs Raven - * ½
> 
> *Best Match:* Xavier vs John Walters
> *Worst Match:* John Walters vs EC *****
> 
> *Overall Show* - ** 1/2


For their debut show, this isn't a disaster. This show certainly had some stinkers, but I enjoyed it for the most part. I was really disappointed with Corino, Raven, and Rhino. They didn't seem to want to wrestle. They put on mostly comedy for the match. The best match had to be Xavier vs John Walters in the finals of the title tournament. The worst was John Walters vs EC *****. On a side note, this crowd was the worst crowd I've ever seen in wrestling. This is my hometown, this is a show that took place up the block from me, and I still think it was a terrible crowd, mainly because it was mostly kids. It was like that section of WWE's audience that we all can't stand. They didn't really chant anything besides holy shit, ECW, and TNA. There was a mob of kids surrounding the ring and trying to throw off the wrestlers. Hopefully the future shows will attract a better audience. The DVD might be worth a rent or download for the good matches.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Mystery- said:


> Yeah, I'm probably gonna buy Cage of Pain, Evening The Odds, Impact of Honor, and something I'm not sure of now.


do you have Strong vs. Evans or Chasing the Dragon?


----------



## -Mystery-

sephy37 said:


> do you have Strong vs. Evans or Chasing the Dragon?


Yup. Right now, I'm leaning towards Heatstroke '06: Night 1 or one of the 2nd Anniversary shows.


----------



## StraightEdge

> RING OF HONOR TRIPLE SAVINGS SALE
> Friday, May 18, 2007
> 
> 
> FIP- FULL IMPACT PRO BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!
> 
> 
> Please read all the details below before placing your order at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free FIP DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Ring of Honor DVD's are NOT included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 3) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $15 and (1) DVD priced $10 then the free DVD must be the $10 one.
> 4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "FIP- Full Impact Pro DVD" section at http://www.rohwrestling.com/.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Wednesday, May 23rd at 10pm EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on FIP DVD's. This does not include Ring of Honor DVD's or DVD's released by any other company.
> 
> Check out the complete list of FIP DVD's that you can purchase during the Buy 3, Get 1 Free FIP DVD Sale:
> 
> -Emergence 9/24/04 & 9/25/04 (Tournament to crown the first FIP Champion)
> -Fallout Night 1 11/12/04 (Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer FIP Title Match)
> -Fallout Night 2 11/13/04 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Falls Count Anywhere Match)
> -Florida Rumble 12/17/04 (Homicide vs. Spanky FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. James Gibson)
> -New Year's Classic 1/7/05 (Homicide vs. James Gibson FIP Title Match, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
> -Unfinished Business 1/8/05 (Homicide & Gibson vs. CM Punk & Azrieal, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
> -New Dawn Rising 2/11/05 (Austin Aries & Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson & Rocky Romero)
> -Dangerous Intentions 2/12/05 (Homicide vs. Rocky Romero FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -With Malice 3/25/05 (CM Punk vs. James Gibson, Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong)
> -Bring The Pain 3/26/05 (CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson two out of three falls match)
> -The Usual Suspects 4/22/05 (FIP crowns its first tag team champions)
> -Violence Is The Answer 4/23/05 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Anything Goes Match, Spanky vs. Strong)
> -In Full Force 5/27/05 (Homicide vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match)
> -Unstoppable 5/28/05 (CM Punk & Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinuaro)
> -Sold Out 6/24/05 (Huge eight man tag team main event)
> -Payback 6/25/05 (CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Heatstroke Night 1 8/5/05 (CM Punk vs. Ace Steel, Samoa Joe vs. Spanky)
> -Heatstroke Night 2 8/6/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong)
> -Big Year One Bash Night 1 9/2/05 (James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness FIP Title Match)
> -Big Year One Bash Night 2 9/3/05 (Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave FIP Title Match)
> -X-Factor 10/7/05 (Homicide vs. Austin Aries FIP Title Match)
> -Fallout 2005 10/8/05 (Roderick Strong vs. Milano Collection AT)
> -Strength In Numbers 11/11/05 (Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave vs. Roderick Strong & Tony Mamaluke)
> -Strong Vs. Evans 1/7/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans
> -Chasing The Dragon 6/9/06 (Six Way Elimination #1 Contenders Match)
> -Impact Of Honor 6/10/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Fast & Furious ROH Tag Title Match, Davey Richards vs. Shingo)
> -Heatstroke '06 Night 1 7/7/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match, Homicide vs. Shingo)
> -Heatstroke '06 Night 2 7/8/06 (Bryan Danielson & BJ Whitmer vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
> -Second Year Spectacular Night 1 9/8/06 (Davey Richards vs. Delirious)
> -Second Year Spectacular Night 2 9/9/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Delirious, Briscoes vs. Richards & Cabana)
> -Fallout 2006 10/13/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards, Matt Sydal vs. Shingo)
> -Southern Justice 10/14/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match, Strong vs. Sydal)
> -All Or Nothing 11/10/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong FIP Title vs. FIP Career Match)
> -Cage Of Pain 12/15/06 (Heartbreak Express vs. Black Market in the Cage of Pain, Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards, Austin Aries vs. Erick Stevens)
> -FIP Best of CM Punk Vol 1- Declarations
> 
> 
> $5 DVD SALE!!!
> 
> The following DVD's are now on sale for only $5 each:
> 
> -Straight Shootin' with One Man Gang
> -Straight Shootin' with The Fantastics
> -Straight Shootin' with Butch Reed
> -Straight Shootin' with The Midnight Express
> -Straight Shootin' with Skandar Akbar
> -Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
> -Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero
> -Straight Shootin' with Ken Patera
> -Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
> -Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard
> -Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
> -Straight Shootin' with Paul Ellering
> -Straight Shootin' with Mr. Fuji
> 
> -Straight Shootin' with Jimmy Yang
> 
> All of the items listed above can be found in the "Weekly Specials" section at www.rohwrestling.com. This is an inventory clearance sale so all items are available at these incredible discounted prices while supplies last or until the sale ends on Wednesday, May 23rd at 10pm EST. No adjustments to prior purchases.
> 
> 
> 20% OFF ALL RING OF HONOR TICKETS!!!
> 
> You can now save 20% off for all upcoming Ring of Honor live events that are currently on sale at www.rohwrestling.com. This includes the following events:
> 
> June 8th- Roxbury Crossing, NJ
> June 9th- Philadelphia, PA
> June 22nd- Dayton, OH
> June 23rd- Chicago, IL
> July 27th- Long Island, NY
> July 28th- Edison, NJ
> August 24th- Hartford, CT
> August 25th- New York, NY
> September 14th- Detroit, MI
> 
> For this sale there are no discount codes needed. All tickets have already been reduced by 20% in the "TICKETS" section at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> Sale prices are good while supplies last. Sale ends on Wednesday, May 23rd at 10pm EST. No adjustments to prior purchases.


I Didn't See it posted, I probably Missed it but Just in Case.


----------



## -Mystery-

4/14 has been named 'Fighting Spirit'.


----------



## Guest

-Mystery- said:


> 4/14 has been named 'Fighting Spirit'.


Keep up, I posted that days a go


----------



## Thisskateboarding

ROH is there any chance of you uploading the Hero/Castagnoli match from Rey de Voladores? 

Its the only match Im really interested in seing from that show.


----------



## -Mystery-

DavidEFC said:


> Keep up, I posted that days a go


You did? I thought you posted the 4/13 name. Whatever...


----------



## ROH

Thisskateboarding said:


> ROH is there any chance of you uploading the Hero/Castagnoli match from Rey de Voladores?
> 
> Its the only match Im really interested in seing from that show.


Buy the DVD! There's other great matches on there, like the Reys de Volodores tournament and *Cheech and Cloudy vs Team FIST* for Los Campejonas de Parejas.


----------



## Sephiroth

ROH™ said:


> *Cheech and Cloudy vs Team FIST* for Los Campejonas de Parejas.


2/3 falls right? i want to see that, even tho i have a very big dislike for any Cheech, Cloudy, or ex Special K...i still want to see it


----------



## ROH

^ I don't see how you can dislike Cheech and Cloudy, but oh well. The match has TONS of botches, but tells a good story and everyone in the building REALLY wanted Cheech and Cloudy to win. Lots of drama in the finishing sequence. Also loads of sick spots. ***3/4 from me.


----------



## Sephiroth

ROH™ said:


> ^ I don't see how you can dislike Cheech and Cloudy, but oh well. The match has TONS of botches, but tells a good story and everyone in the building REALLY wanted Cheech and Cloudy to win. Lots of drama in the finishing sequence. Also loads of sick spots. ***3/4 from me.


never been a big fan of either. i didn't like their feud in CZW and was and always will be, Anti-Special K.

haven't seen their stuff in Chikara tho. 

i'm a very opinionated person. sorry.

edit: i've always heard people bash Kevin Steen for being fat, sloppy, and just bad in the ring, but i've liked his stuff in ROH so far. can anyone recommend me some good Steen matches? maybe some tags with Generico. i've already seen Sydal vs. Steen...which i didn't like that much even tho i'm in love with Sydal and his tights.


----------



## ROH

^ I've seen some of their CZW stuff and haven't liked it. Their CHIKARA stuff is ALWAYS fun and entertaining. They have some nice moves and it's not all spotfests and headrops. The fans love them too.


----------



## McQueen

*ROH: All Star Extravaganza III*
Colt Cabana vs Chris Hero vs Adam Pearce vs Matt Sydal - *** (Fairly good opener/4 way)
Erick Stevens vs Alex Payne - 1/4* (about 40 seconds of one-sided ness)
Davey Richards vs Masaaki Mochizuki - **3/4 (decent enough match just didn't think it was anything special)
Jimmy Jacobs/Lacey vs BJ Whitmer/Daizee Haze - ** (Just another brawl and hard to follow with the split screen)
Naruki Doi/SHINGO vs The Briscoes - *** (just as the match started to heat up Mark unfortunately messes up his spot but admirable credit for the other 3 trying to salvage the match)
Yamato vs Pelle Primeau - *3/4 (meh)
Nigel "The Lariat" McGuinness vs Brent Albright - **3/4 (decent just not into Albright at all)
Homicide vs Christopher Daniels - *** 1/4 (not bad, not awesome)
Roderick Strong vs Jack "no-spine" Evans - **** (awesome match possibly jacks best singles match ever)
Typhoon vs Aries/Castignoli/Romero/Delirious - **** (good sprint and a fun one at that)

All and all I have mixed feelings about the show. All the non-match stuff goes well and really flows into the show like the Sammartino bit, promo's (Huss has an awesome promo at the end), Cornette's return etc, and a big + was lots of Larry Sweeney to go around for everyone. But as far as the matches (aside from the last two) everything else I thought was fairly average or uninteresting.

Honest opinion is that this is a passable show if you can download the last two matches. I'll watch SCOH II and post feelings later.


----------



## The Massive Attack

For the guy who was asking about When Hero Met Punk, I feel it should be mentioned, if it hasn't already, that it really was a one match show. The Hero/Punk main event was a tremendous match imo, but the rest of the card ranged from average to terrible. Just throwing it out there.

*wXw: The World Lightweight Tourney-16/9/06*

Mike Quackenbush def. Marc Roudin: Pretty good match. solid mat wrestling, with some old-school heel tactics from Roudin thrown in for good measure. At 17 minutes, it ran a bit to long for an opener imo, but it still held up well enough. Quack advances. **3/4

Tommy End def. Carbon: good showing from both guys. A couple of blown spots hurt it slightly, but they held the match togeter well enough. Would have been a better choice to open the show imo. End advances. 
**1/4

Ricky Marvin def. Taiji Ishimori: My pick for MOTN. Both guys outclassed everyone else on the show, and put on an incredible 10 minute match. A couple more minutes wouldn't have gone astray but what was there was very good. Marvin advances. ****

Emil Sitoci def. Tengkwa: Sitoci is the reigning wXw lightweight champion. Very impressive match. Sitoci played a very good heel and tengkwa looked pretty crisp in ring. good action. ***

Pac def. El Generico: Second best match on the show, only just beaten by the NOAH guys. Pac looked like a million bucks in this one, and a great showing from Generico also. A few very impressive highspots and all around great action. Pac advances. ***3/4

Kevin Steen and Bad Bones def. Steve Douglas and Iceman: Average bout. Never been a huge fan of Steen, and he only looked to be going at half capacity here. The other three guys didn't really do anything to impress me. Not terrible or anything, but probably could've been much better. *3/4

wXw Tag Team Title match - Murat Bosporus and Wesley Croton def. the High Class Catch Club: Solid if unspectacular bout. Mostly worked on the mat. Murat certainly looked a lot better in ring than the rest, but everyone in there looked decent enough. **1/4

wXw World Heavyweight Title Match - Ares def. Baron von Hagen: Match itself wasn't incredible, but watchable. The biggest issue with this bout is it went WAY too long. it ran about 37 or so minutes, but they could have easily fit the action into a 15 minute tine frame. As a result, the match seemed to drag on forever, and got rather tedious by the end. **

World Lightweight Tournament finals - Tommy End wins wXw Lightweight Title: Order of elimination was Quackenbush, Marvin, Pac, Sitoci. Very fun match. lots of 5-man spots worked into the action, and all 5 men entered fine performances. End pinning Sitoci with his own finish (the Snapmare Driver) was a nice touch also. ***

Final thoughts: While the non-tournament matches were rather weak, the tournament itself was very good. It's a fun show, but it's also not really must-see material. 

Overall: ***


----------



## Future Star

ROH Supercard of Honor II 3/31/07

Lords of the Ring vs Jay Briscoe & Delirious ***1/4
Yamato vs Claudio Castognoli **3/4
Mitch Franklin vs Erick Stevens 1/4*
Chris Hero vs Nigel McGuiness ***1/2
NRC(Richards & Romero) vs Jack Evans & Naruki Doi ***3/4
Brent Albright vs Homicide 1/2*
Homicide & Colt Cabana vs Brent Albright & Adam pearce ***1/2
Cage Match: BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs ****3/4 (My Current MOTY)
FIP Title: Roderick Strong vs Austin Aried ***3/4
Cima, Shingo & Susumo Yokosuka vs Dragon Kid, Ryo Saito & Masaaki Michizuki ****1/2

Overall: ***3/4, Buy it Now!!!


----------



## McQueen

Future Star said:


> ROH Supercard of Honor II 3/31/07
> 
> Lords of the Ring vs Jay Briscoe & Delirious ***1/4
> Yamato vs Claudio Castognoli **3/4
> Mitch Franklin vs Erick Stevens 1/4*
> Chris Hero vs Nigel McGuiness ***1/2
> NRC(Richards & Romero) vs Jack Evans & Naruki Doi ***3/4
> Brent Albright vs Homicide 1/2*
> Homicide & Colt Cabana vs Brent Albright & Adam pearce ***1/2
> Cage Match: BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs ****3/4 (My Current MOTY)
> FIP Title: Roderick Strong vs Austin Aried ***3/4
> Cima, Shingo & Susumo Yokosuka vs Dragon Kid Ryo Saito & Masaaki Michizuki ****1/2
> 
> Overall: ***3/4, Buy it Now!!!


Going to watch this show very soon, glad I get to watch another Albright classic :no:
I am however pumped up for the Cage Match and the 6 man DG match.

Did you watch ASE 3, i'm curious about your ratings for that show?


----------



## Future Star

McQueen said:


> Going to watch this show very soon, glad I get to watch another Albright classic :no:
> I am however pumped up for the Cage Match and the 6 man DG match.
> 
> Did you watch ASE 3, i'm curious about your ratings for that show?


nah, i passed up on that


----------



## CMAngle33

ROH™ said:


> ^ I don't see how you can dislike Cheech and Cloudy, but oh well. The match has TONS of botches, but tells a good story and everyone in the building REALLY wanted Cheech and Cloudy to win. Lots of drama in the finishing sequence. Also loads of sick spots. ***3/4 from me.


Didn't Cloudy puke in that match and they continued to wrestle in it? Sounds like a disaster.


----------



## McQueen

CMAngle33 said:


> Didn't Cloudy puke in that match and they continued to wrestle in it? Sounds like a disaster.


The fact Cloudy was even in the match makes it a disaster, he sucks badly.

Ok Future Star, thanks for the info I just wanted to compare your ratings to mine.


----------



## Sephiroth

i've always heard people bash Kevin Steen for being fat, sloppy, and just bad in the ring, but i've liked his stuff in ROH so far.can anyone recommend me some good Steen matches? maybe some tags with Generico. i've already seen Sydal vs. Steen...which i didn't like that much even tho i'm in love with Sydal and his tights.


----------



## Future Star

sephy37 said:


> i've always heard people bash Kevin Steen for being fat, sloppy, and just bad in the ring, but i've liked his stuff in ROH so far.can anyone recommend me some good Steen matches? maybe some tags with Generico. i've already seen Sydal vs. Steen...which i didn't like that much even tho i'm in love with Sydal and his tights.


well if u want i can upload steen vs generico vs super dragon. Also ive seen some tags so maybe ill find some for u


----------



## watts63

sephy37 said:


> i've always heard people bash Kevin Steen for being fat, sloppy, and just bad in the ring, but i've liked his stuff in ROH so far.can anyone recommend me some good Steen matches? maybe some tags with Generico. i've already seen Sydal vs. Steen...which i didn't like that much even tho i'm in love with Sydal and his tights.


His fued with Super Dragon in PWG has great matches (Astonishing X-Mas, 2nd Annual B-Day Show Night Two, BOLA '05 Night One). His match with El Generico at Free Admission (Just Kidding) is a very good match as well.


----------



## ROH

CMAngle33 said:


> Didn't Cloudy puke in that match and they continued to wrestle in it? Sounds like a disaster.


No, it added to the match! He was okay after it and continues the match. But it made the fans get behind him and Cheech even more!

McQueen - :no:


----------



## McQueen

ROH™ said:


> No, it added to the match! He was okay after it and continues the match. But it made the fans get behind him and Cheech even more!
> 
> McQueen - :no:


I'm dead serious man. Cloudy is the...

WORST WRESTLER EVER!


----------



## Future Star

McQueen said:


> I'm dead serious man. Cloudy is the...
> 
> WORST WRESTLER EVER!


then i guess u havent seen bryan danielson :side:

no but seriously, not a fan of him (cloudy), but i wouldnt go as far as saying that


----------



## ROH

^ Umm...why?


----------



## Future Star

ROH™ said:


> ^ Umm...why?


why what?
Edit: If your asking why im not a fan of cloudy, it is because he just doesnt appeal to me...not a czw fan, so that may be why (i still have seen a fair share of his matches though)


----------



## ROH

Future Star said:


> why what?


Lol, that was meant for McQueen's response.

Why's Cloudy the worst wrestler ever McQueen?


----------



## McQueen

ROH™ said:


> Lol, that was meant for McQueen's response.
> 
> Why's Cloudy the worst wrestler ever McQueen?


He couldn't work his way through a match even with Danielson holding his hand, he's a shitty spotty wrestler with one big spot, and I don't care for the guy at all. Cheech is crap as well but not as bad.


----------



## ROH

^ Ok. Him and Cheech are so entertaining in CHIKARA though, I can't hate them.


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS Eyes Wide Open*
1. Dysfunction vs. Hy-Zaya - **3/4
2. Mean Mitch Page vs. Paul E. Smooth - *3/4
3. Adrian Serrano vs. Corporal Robinson - **3/4
4. Holly Wood vs. Paige - Bubble Bath Match - N/R
5. Rollin Hard vs. "Rugby Thug" Trent Baker - *3/4 
6. Chris Hero vs. Ian Rotten vs. Cash Flo - ***3/4
7. Too Tuff Tony vs. "Spyder" Nate Webb - Fans Bring the Weapons - **1/2

Overall show rating - **3/4


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH™ said:


> ^ Ok. Him and Cheech are so entertaining in CHIKARA though, I can't hate them.


I hope so, I hated all of them back in ROH.

Also who is that in your gif? I know it isn't but it looks like PAC.


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS Barbed Wire, Bombs & Blood*
1. Adrian Serrano vs. Richard X w/ Uncle ****** - *3/4
2. Phoenix vs. Cash Flo - **
3. Mark Wolf w/ Summer vs. Mitch Ryder - Dog Collar Chain Match - **1/2
4. Tracy Smothers vs. Ace Steel w/ Dave Prazak - ***
5. Bull Pain vs. Allister Fear - *3/4
6. American Kickboxer vs. Tarek the Great - I Quit Match - ***1/2
7. CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana - Special Referee: Suicide Kid - 2 out of 3 falls - ***3/4
8. Ian Rotten, Corporal Robinson & Brent Blades vs. Mad Man Pondo, Mean Mitch Page & Jon Howard - No Rope EXPLODING BARBED WIRE DEATH MATCH - **1/2

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## wwefanatic411

my Better Than Our Best review:
*Six Man Mayham* Jack Evans vs Irish Airborne vs Matt Sydal vs Jimmy Jacobs w/ Lacey vs Ace Steel- **1/2
Delirious vs Rickey Reyes- **1/4-**1/2
The Embassy + Masato Yoshino w/ Prince Nanna vs Do Fixer- ****1/2
*Four Corner Survival* Jimmy Yang vs AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels- ***1/2
*ROH World Tag Team Titles* Blood Generation vs Generation Next- ****
*ROH World Title* Lance Storm vs Bryan Danielson- ****1/4
*Chicago Street Fight* Homicide vs Colt Cabana- ****

show rating- ***1/2

this had everything you could ask for in a show. there was fast, highflying wrestling in the 6 man and the tag titles matches. there was great technical wrestling w/ the roh title match. there was hardcore/brawling w/ the main even. this is w/o a doubt one of the top 3 best ROH shows ive ever seen (but ive only seen about 15) imo. i'd be a fool not to recomend buying this dvd


----------



## GenerationNeXt

wwefanatic411 said:


> my Better Than Our Best review:
> *Six Man Mayham* Jack Evans vs Irish Airborne vs Matt Sydal vs Jimmy Jacobs w/ Lacey vs Ace Steel- **1/2
> Delirious vs Rickey Reyes- **1/4-**1/2
> The Embassy + Masato Yoshino w/ Prince Nanna vs Do Fixer- ****1/2
> *Four Corner Survival* Jimmy Yang vs AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels- ***1/2
> *ROH World Tag Team Titles* Blood Generation vs Generation Next- ****
> *ROH World Title* Lance Storm vs Bryan Danielson- ****1/4
> *Chicago Street Fight* Homicide vs Colt Cabana- ****
> 
> show rating- ***1/2
> 
> this had everything you could ask for in a show. there was fast, highflying wrestling in the 6 man and the tag titles matches. there was great technical wrestling w/ the roh title match. there was hardcore/brawling w/ the main even. this is w/o a doubt one of the top 3 best ROH shows ive ever seen (but ive only seen about 15) imo. i'd be a fool not to recomend buying this dvd



Hmm I gave the 6 man mayhem match ***, I don't know why I guess I just enjoyed it more. Anyways good ratings, I agree with most of them.


----------



## Sephiroth

wwefanatic411 said:


> my Better Than Our Best review:
> *Six Man Mayham* Jack Evans vs Irish Airborne vs Matt Sydal vs Jimmy Jacobs w/ Lacey vs Ace Steel- **1/2
> Delirious vs Rickey Reyes- **1/4-**1/2
> The Embassy + Masato Yoshino w/ Prince Nanna vs Do Fixer- ****1/2
> *Four Corner Survival* Jimmy Yang vs AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels- ***1/2
> *ROH World Tag Team Titles* Blood Generation vs Generation Next- ****
> *ROH World Title* Lance Storm vs Bryan Danielson- ****1/4
> *Chicago Street Fight* Homicide vs Colt Cabana- ****
> 
> show rating- ***1/2
> 
> this had everything you could ask for in a show. there was fast, highflying wrestling in the 6 man and the tag titles matches. there was great technical wrestling w/ the roh title match. there was hardcore/brawling w/ the main even. this is w/o a doubt one of the top 3 best ROH shows ive ever seen (but ive only seen about 15) imo. i'd be a fool not to recomend buying this dvd


i think when you give a show 4 matches with 4 stars, i think you need to up the score. *** 1/2 is too low imo. when you keep coming back to watch the DVD, you're not gonna watch the other ones or just one that you like, but there are 4 awesome ones to come back too.

that's just my opinion. i pretty much agreed with your review except Delirious/Reyes was ** imo.


----------



## ROH

Hailsabin said:


> I hope so, I hated all of them back in ROH.
> 
> Also who is that in your gif? I know it isn't but it looks like PAC.


They're completely different to what they were in ROH.

It's is PAC. He rules. 



wwefanatic411 said:


> The Embassy + Masato Yoshino w/ Prince Nanna vs Do Fixer- ****1/2


Seriously? ****1/2 is like MOTYC level, which that match was not IMO. It starts fast and good. Then the heat perdios/Embassy work over period is slow and very boring. I had to stop watching the match, then come back to it later due to my boredom. Then yes, the finishing sequence is awesome, but not enough to merit a ****1/2 rating.



McQueen said:


> *ROH: All Star Extravaganza III*
> Colt Cabana vs Chris Hero vs Adam Pearce vs Matt Sydal - *** (Fairly good opener/4 way)
> Erick Stevens vs Alex Payne - 1/4* (about 40 seconds of one-sided ness)
> Davey Richards vs Masaaki Mochizuki - **3/4 (decent enough match just didn't think it was anything special)
> Jimmy Jacobs/Lacey vs BJ Whitmer/Daizee Haze - ** (Just another brawl and hard to follow with the split screen)
> Naruki Doi/SHINGO vs The Briscoes - *** (just as the match started to heat up Mark unfortunately messes up his spot but admirable credit for the other 3 trying to salvage the match)
> Yamato vs Pelle Primeau - *3/4 (meh)
> Nigel "The Lariat" McGuinness vs Brent Albright - **3/4 (decent just not into Albright at all)
> Homicide vs Christopher Daniels - *** 1/4 (not bad, not awesome)
> Roderick Strong vs Jack "no-spine" Evans - **** (awesome match possibly jacks best singles match ever)
> Typhoon vs Aries/Castignoli/Romero/Delirious - **** (good sprint and a fun one at that)
> 
> All and all I have mixed feelings about the show. All the non-match stuff goes well and really flows into the show like the Sammartino bit, promo's (Huss has an awesome promo at the end), Cornette's return etc, and a big + was lots of Larry Sweeney to go around for everyone. But as far as the matches (aside from the last two) everything else I thought was fairly average or uninteresting.
> 
> Honest opinion is that this is a passable show if you can download the last two matches. I'll watch SCOH II and post feelings later.


Strong/Evans was really good. I couldn't get into it that much, but still a really exciting match, with a good story told. **** for rating.

The DG/ROH 8 man was INCREDIBLE. Tons of little touches made this great. Everything was smooth. Everyone got to show their stuff. The final few minutes were simply phenomenal. ****1/2 for rating.

I've watched some of the undercard - so far pretty 'meh'.

I pretty much agree with you, McQueen.


----------



## watts63

I Bought These Shows At The PWG Event Tonight:

PWG All-Star Weekend IV Night One & Two
PWG Horror Business
PWG 2nd Annual Bicentennial Birthday Extravaganza Night One

IWA-MS Ted Petty Invitational 2006
IWA-MS Simply The Best VII

Best of Chris Hero in CZW Vol. 3: I Am Ironman
Best of CM Punk in OVW


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> I Bought These Shows At The PWG Event Tonight:
> 
> PWG All-Star Weekend IV Night One & Two
> PWG Horror Business
> PWG 2nd Annual Bicentennial Birthday Extravaganza Night One
> 
> IWA-MS Ted Petty Invitational 2006
> IWA-MS Simply The Best VII
> 
> Best of Chris Hero in CZW Vol. 3: I Am Ironman
> Best of CM Punk in OVW


Watch Quack/Claudio (TPI). Now.


----------



## watts63

ROH™ said:


> Watch Quack/Claudio (TPI). Now.


I already saw it man. Great match that was. I'm gonna see Chris Bosh kills all the wrestlers in that tag team match lol.


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> I already saw it man. Great match that was. I'm gonna see Chris Bosh kills all the wrestlers in that tag team match lol.


DICK PUNCH~!


----------



## watts63

ROH™ said:


> DICK PUNCH~!


NO! THE LION COCK~!


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> NO! THE LION COCK~!


Stop it now. You're killing me!


----------



## Future Star

ROH™ said:


> Seriously? ****1/2 is like MOTYC level, which that match was not IMO. It starts fast and good. Then the heat perdios/Embassy work over period is slow and very boring. I had to stop watching the match, then come back to it later due to my boredom. Then yes, the finishing sequence is awesome, but not enough to merit a ****1/2 rating.


maybe he accidently added a star, i dont anyone could get confused to give it that, and wwefanatic, u said the show had it all..but only ***1/2?

*EDIT- McQueen, did u see SCOH II yet, im curious of your ratings*


----------



## MrPaiMei

ROH, was that your first look at PAC? His PWG stuff is awesome, check it out.


----------



## wwefanatic411

Future Star said:


> maybe he accidently added a star, i dont anyone could get confused to give it that, and wwefanatic, u said the show had it all..but only ***1/2?


ya, i meant to give it ***1/2. thats why my overall rating is ***1/2 and not higher.


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS Rule The School*
1. Ricochet vs. "Diehard" Dustin Lee vs. OMG vs. Jack Thriller vs. Vortekz - **3/4
2. Puppet vs. T.O. - **
3. Mickie Knuckles vs. Christie Summers - **1/2
4. The Iron Saints vs. Billy Roc & Tony Kozina - **1/2
5. Demolition Ax vs. Tank - **1/4
6. Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match: Josh Abercrombie vs. Brandon Thomaselli - ***1/2
7. "Spyder" Nate Webb vs. CJ Otis - ***
8. Ian Rotten vs. Danny Basham - **1/4
9. The Honky Tonk Man vs. Mitch Ryder - **1/4
10. Chuck Taylor vs. Drake Younger - ***1/4

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## watts63

*IWA-MS Ted Petty Invitational 2006 Night One*

Colt Cabana vs. Mike Quackenbush ***3/4-****

Low Ki vs. Gran Akuma ***3/4-****

Chris Bosh vs. El Generico ***1/2-***3/4

Chris Hero vs. Ricky Reyes ***1/2

Davey Richards vs. Jigsaw ***1/4-***1/2

B-Boy vs. Arik Cannon ***1/4

Kevin Steen vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/4

Delirious vs. Scott Lost ***1/4

Scorpio Sky vs. Hallowicked ***1/4

Roderick Strong vs. Brandon Thomaseli ***

Ricochet vs. M-Dogg 20 **3/4

Erick Stevens vs. Trik Davis **1/2

**Night Two Star Ratings Coming Up Soon**​


----------



## Thats_howIroll

I know I asked this a couple weeks ago and got a response but there have been alot of mixed reviews on recent ROH shows. Now many people have seen the last 2 dvd releases.

Best 4 ROH DVDS of 2007?

Ones I'm for sure getting
Supercard of Honor II
FYF: Finale

2 more spots.


----------



## McQueen

Thats_howIroll said:


> I know I asked this a couple weeks ago and got a response but there have been alot of mixed reviews on recent ROH shows. Now many people have seen the last 2 dvd releases.
> 
> Best 4 ROH DVDS of 2007?
> 
> Ones I'm for sure getting
> Supercard of Honor II
> FYF: Finale
> 
> 2 more spots.


I'd say get FYF Chicago, Liverpool, Finale & SCOH II.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

Thanks McQueen, I hope they put out a 20% sale or free shipping this week.


----------



## Platt

Can anyone whos seen any of them rank these IWA:MS shows from best to worst

A Shot of Southern Comfort
Hardcore Hell & Back 2001
6th Anniversary Show
An IWA Fairy Tale: The Hero vs The Dragon
Showdown of the Saints
Rumble in Rensselaer
Spring Heat 2005
Something To Prove
Its Clobberin Time


----------



## Future Star

McQueen, did u finish SCOH II yet?, im curious of your ratings


----------



## McQueen

Future Star said:


> McQueen, did u finish SCOH II yet?, im curious of your ratings


Nope  taking a break, I'll post is asap once i'm done though.


----------



## El Conquistador

Platt said:


> Can anyone whos seen any of them rank these IWA:MS shows from best to worst
> 
> A Shot of Southern Comfort
> Hardcore Hell & Back 2001
> 6th Anniversary Show
> An IWA Fairy Tale: The Hero vs The Dragon
> Showdown of the Saints
> Rumble in Rensselaer
> Spring Heat 2005
> Something To Prove
> Its Clobberin Time


I'm basing this off of my enjoyment, not necessarily the best pure wrestling show/hardcore show, etc,.

-A Shot of Southern Comfort (If this is the show with Hero vs. Joe, make sure you get it. Best show on the list, if not, then trutfully, I can't remember. )
-An IWA Fairy Tale: The Hero vs. The Dragon (It has it's moments were it gets dull though, the bonus match and the main event make the long wait through the undercard worth it though.)
-Something to Prove
-Hardcore Hell & Back 2001
-It's Clobberin Time

Didn't see anything else, hopefully -Mystery- could help you out with the others that I missed. Sorry about that.


----------



## watts63

*Ted Petty Invitational 2006 Night Two*

*Second Round*
Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****-****1/4 (I Luv This Match Too Much LOL)

*Finals*
Roderick Strong vs. Low Ki vs. Arik Cannon ****-****1/4

*Second Round*
Low Ki vs. Davey Richards ****

*IWA-MS Light Heavyweight Championship; Loser Leaves Town*
Josh Abercrombie (c) vs. Tyler Black ***1/2-***3/4

*Second Round*
Chris Hero vs. Trik Davis ***1/2-***3/4

*TPI Tag Team Gaunlet Match*
Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. Colt Cabana & Kevin Steen vs. B-Boy & Ricky Reyes vs. Gran Akuma & Jigsaw vs. Darin Corbin & Ryan Cruz vs. Erick Stevens & Scorpio Sky ***1/2 (Bosh is GOD~! LOL! Cabana Is The MVP! I Never Thought Reyes Would Say A Funny Line! Funniest Match Ever Hands Down; I Can Talk About This Match All F"N DAY!)

*Second Round*
Roderick Strong vs. Delirious ***1/2

*Semi-Finals*
Low Ki vs. El Generico ***1/2

*Semi-Finals*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Arik Cannon ***1/2

*Semi-Finals*
Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero ***1/4-***1/2

*Second Round*
Arik Cannon vs. Hallowicked ***1/4-***1/2

*Falls Count Anywhere #2*
Sal, Brandon & Vito Thomaseli vs. Eddie Kingston, Ricochet & Joker ***

*Second Round*
El Generico vs. M-Dogg 20 **3/4

*IWA-MS Heavyweight Championship*
Toby Klein (c) vs. Chuck Taylor **1/2-**3/4

*Falls Count Anywhere #1*
Sal & Vito Thomaseli vs. Tarek The Great & American Kickboxer 3/4*​


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> *Ted Petty Invitational 2006 Night Two*
> 
> *Second Round*
> Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****-****1/4 (I Luv This Match Too Much LOL)
> 
> *Finals*
> Roderick Strong vs. Low Ki vs. Arik Cannon ****-****1/4
> 
> *Second Round*
> Low Ki vs. Davey Richards ****
> 
> *IWA-MS Light Heavyweight Championship; Loser Leaves Town*
> Josh Abercrombie (c) vs. Tyler Black ***1/2-***3/4
> 
> *Second Round*
> Chris Hero vs. Trik Davis ***1/2-***3/4
> 
> *TPI Tag Team Gaunlet Match*
> Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. Colt Cabana & Kevin Steen vs. B-Boy & Ricky Reyes vs. Gran Akuma & Jigsaw vs. Darin Corbin & Ryan Cruz vs. Erick Stevens & Scorpio Sky ***1/2 (Bosh is GOD~! LOL! Cabana Is The MVP! I Never Thought Reyes Would Say A Funny Line! Funniest Match Ever Hands Down; I Can Talk About This Match All F"N DAY!)
> 
> *Second Round*
> Roderick Strong vs. Delirious ***1/2
> 
> *Semi-Finals*
> *Low Ki vs. El Generico ***1/2*
> 
> *Semi-Finals*
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Arik Cannon ***1/2
> 
> *Semi-Finals*
> Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero ***1/4-***1/2
> 
> *Second Round*
> Arik Cannon vs. Hallowicked ***1/4-***1/2
> 
> *Falls Count Anywhere #2*
> Sal, Brandon & Vito Thomaseli vs. Eddie Kingston, Ricochet & Joker ***
> 
> *Second Round*
> El Generico vs. M-Dogg 20 **3/4
> 
> *IWA-MS Heavyweight Championship*
> Toby Klein (c) vs. Chuck Taylor **1/2-**3/4
> 
> *Falls Count Anywhere #1*
> Sal & Vito Thomaseli vs. Tarek The Great & American Kickboxer 3/4*​


I have to buy it for that match^ Ki vs Generico, no way.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH All Star Extravaganza III*
1. Adam Pearce vs. Colt Cabana vs. Matt Sydal vs. Chris Hero (Four Corner Survival) - ***
2. Erick Stevens vs. Alex Payne - N/R
3. Davey Richards vs. Masaaki Mochizuki - ***
4. Jimmy Jacobs & Lacey vs. BJ Whitmer & Daizee Haze (Anything Goes Match) - **3/4
5. Shingo & Naruki Doi vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) - ***
6. YAMATO vs. Pelle Primeau - *1/4
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright - ***
8. Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels - ***1/2
9. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans - ****1/4
10. Austin Aries, Delirious, Claudio Castagnoli & Rocky Romero vs. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka, Dragon Kid & Ryo Saito (Ring of Honor vs. Dragon Gate) - ****1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## CMAngle33

> WSU – Ultimate Impact Phase 1
> 
> Grim Reefer vs Akbar - * ¾
> Corvis Fear vs Gavin Quest vs Detox vs JD Michaels vs Javi-Air vs Bandido Jr. - *** ¼
> The Christopher Street Connection vs Mack Daddy Flex & El Shoes - Comedy
> Talia Madison vs April Hunter - ** ¾
> Notorious Inc. vs Dirty Rotten Scoundrels vs The Angus Brothers - *** ¼
> Kevin Matthews w/ Talia Madison vs Xavier - *** ¼
> Homicide vs Danny DeManto (No Disqualifications) - *** ¼
> 
> *Best Match:* Homicide vs Danny DeManto (No Disqualifications)
> *Worst Match:* Grim Reefer vs Akbar
> 
> *Overall Show* - ***


This show was a hell of a lot better than the first. The best match was Homicide verses Danny DeManto in the No Disqualification match. DeManto had Notorious Inc. ringside, which led Homicide to bring out Steve Monsta Mack and Boogalou, making it an tornado six man tag of sorts. The worst match was Akbar verses Grim Reefer. It left a bad taste in my mouth about the rest of the show. The three way tag and Xavier verses Kevin Matthews was another good match. The Christopher Street Connection match was mostly comedy. All in all, it was a good show.


----------



## watts63

*PWG Horror Business*

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Super Dragon & B-Boy (c) vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli ***3/4

Davey Richards vs. Scott Lost ***1/2

Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins ***1/4-***1/2

Chris Bosh vs. The Human Tornado ***1/4

*PWG World Championship*
Joey Ryan (c) vs. El Generico ***-***1/4

Scorpio Sky vs. Matt Sydal ***

SHINGO vs. Ronin **3/4​


----------



## Honor™

Damn mystery those are some fine ratings for ASE3. I cant wait for my copy now. I am still looking forward to Supercard of Honor 2 more though


----------



## watts63

*PWG All-Star Weekend IV Night One*

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Super Dragon & B-Boy (c) vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards ***3/4-**** (Is It Weird That PWG Made No Remorse Crop. Before ROH?; Great Tag Match Anyways)

Frankie Kazarian, The Human Tornado, El Generico & Quicksilver vs. Joey Ryan, Chris Bosh, Scorpio Sky & Scott Lost ***3/4-**** (Great 8 Man Tag Team Match)

Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black ***3/4 (Lacey Was With Them As Well For People Who Are Wondering; I Hope Jacobs & Black is Brought Back)

Samoa Joe vs. Rocky Romero ***1/2-***3/4 (Stiff As Hell)

AJ Styles vs. PAC ***1/2 (Doing What These Guys Do Best...FLY!)

Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels ***1/4-***1/2 (They Brawl With Each Other Like They Were Fueding For Months lol)

Colt Cabana vs. Petey Williams **3/4 (Fun Match)

Ronin vs. M-Dogg 20 **3/4 (Fast Pace Match)

*PWG All-Star Weekend IV Night Two*

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Davey Richards & Roderick Strong (c) vs. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Chris Hero vs. B-Boy & Super Dragon ***3/4 (Castagnoli Hold Up Richards 100 Seconds, Which Means He Re-Broke His Own Record)

El Generico vs. PAC ***3/4 (Holy Sh*t That Was Crazy)

Rocky Romero vs. AJ Styles ***1/2-***3/4 (Very Good Match)

Frankie Kazarian & M-Dogg 20 vs. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost ***1/2 (Very Good Tag Match)

*PWG World Championship*
Joey Ryan (c) vs. Quicksilver ***1/2 (Very Good Title Match; Great Ryan Trashed A Fan Who Chant "Fuck ROH")

Homicide vs. Scorpio Sky ***1/4-***1/2 (Good Match Here; I'm Gonna Miss Homicide in PWG)

Arik Cannon vs. Ronin ***-***1/4 (If Cannon Could Put On A Good Match With Ronin, He Needs To Come Back To PWG)

Colt Cabana vs. Christopher Daniels *** (Very Funny Match)

The Human Tornado vs. Petey Williams **1/2 (Meh Match; Loved How Petey Killed Tornado With The Canadian Destoryer)​


----------



## MrPaiMei

Ryan trashing that fn was awesome."Ya, I bet you buy their dvd's too, ya fucking mark." Awesome.


----------



## watts63

MrPaiMei said:


> Ryan trashing that fn was awesome."Ya, I bet you buy their dvd's too, ya fucking mark." Awesome.


Yeah it was awesome. Did you see Chris Bosh in the Quicksilver outfit & tape to cover his tattoos? lol


----------



## MrPaiMei

That was also great. PWG was a little slow post BOLA, but ASWIV really picked it up and these next four shows look great. ASWV to DDT4 sounds like a Milestone Series esque run, too. SO many matches I want to see.


----------



## watts63

Well if it is, the PWG Milestone Series is not over because they did have the 4th Annivearsy Show in June. I can't wait for that one. I think PWG didn't want to burn out the fans when ASW IV was coming up. That's why Self-Titled & Horror Business were kind of short.

Speaking of Horror Business, did you hear what Chris Bosh said about the Human Tornado? Bosh is just awesome lol.

"Human Tornado...You know it's physically impossible to be a tornado right? Seriously. I mean the Texas Tornado tried to do it too, and you know what happened? He blew his brains out."


----------



## ROH88

Just wondering what people thought of supercard of honor 2. I just ordered it. Is it worth buying? Plus I would like some help with new roh dvds. What is worth buying and what is the hottest must have show of 07.


----------



## ROH

^ It's been getting rave reviews. Both the cage match and the DG 6 man have been getting ****1/2 *+* ratings.

Speaking of recent ROH, I COMPLETELY AGREE with Mystery on the ****1/2 rating for the ROH/DG 8 man as ASE3. Such a slick match, and really crazy. I really can't get it out of my head, I'll re-watch it soon.


----------



## McQueen

ROH88 said:


> Just wondering what people thought of supercard of honor 2. I just ordered it. Is it worth buying? Plus I would like some help with new roh dvds. What is worth buying and what is the hottest must have show of 07.


I still have the last 2 SCOH 2 matches to watch but it's been a good show thus far. 
Best 5 shows so far I'd put in this order

1. FYF Finale (this will almost undoubtedly be show of the year it's pretty much a shoe in)
2. FYF Liverpool
3. Supercard of Honor II
4. FYF Chicago
5. All Star Extravaganza III


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> Well if it is, the PWG Milestone Series is not over because they did have the 4th Annivearsy Show in June. I can't wait for that one. I think PWG didn't want to burn out the fans when ASW IV was coming up. That's why Self-Titled & Horror Business were kind of short.
> 
> Speaking of Horror Business, did you hear what Chris Bosh said about the Human Tornado? Bosh is just awesome lol.
> 
> "Human Tornado...You know it's physically impossible to be a tornado right? Seriously. I mean the Texas Tornado tried to do it too, and you know what happened? He blew his brains out."


I laughed so hard when Bosh said that but then I noticed how wrong it was and laughed some more. Bosh is freaking amazing.


----------



## watts63

Yeah I think I have a first class ticket to hell because of laughing at that so hard. What also made me laugh was when Bosh told the announcer to call him "God Amongest Men" & this fan immediately said "OH FUCK YOU!". I laughed so hard lol.


----------



## McQueen

Bosh is my favorite part of of PWG that isn't Generic :side: I love that guy, that is all.


----------



## Future Star

ROH88 said:


> Just wondering what people thought of supercard of honor 2. I just ordered it. Is it worth buying? Plus I would like some help with new roh dvds. What is worth buying and what is the hottest must have show of 07.


buy SCOH II, a few pages back is my review if u want to see it


----------



## watts63

*PWG 2nd Annual Bicentennial Birthday Extravaganza Night One*

*PWG Tag Team Championship; No DQ Titles vs. Masks Match*
Chris Bosh & Scott Lost (c) vs. Scorpio Sky & Quicksilver ****1/4 (Great Tag Title Match)

*PWG Championship*
AJ Styles (c) vs. Frankie Kazarian ***1/2-***3/4 (Very Good Title Match)

*Six-Man Tag Team Elimination Grudge Match*
Super Dragon, The Human Tornado & El Generico vs. Kevin Steen, Excalibur & Disco Machine ***1/2-***3/4 (Very Good Six-Man Tag Team Match)

Davey Richards vs. Shannon Ballard ***1/4-***1/2 (Damn Good Opener)

*TNA X-Division Championship*
Christopher Daniels (c) vs. Chris Sabin ***1/4-***1/2 (Good Title Match)

Ricky Reyes vs. Petey Williams ***-***1/4 (Very Solid Match)

Mr. Excitement vs. Joey Ryan *** (Ryan's Attire Was Horrible lol; Solid Match)

Phoenix Star & Zorke vs. Top Gun Talwar & Hook Bomberry *3/4 (They Did Not Click At All & The Match Suffered Because of It)​


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS A Butcher Loose In Highland*
1. Eddie Kingston & Blackjack Marciano vs. Bryce Benjamin & Chandler McClure - **1/4
2. Cash Flo vs. Trik Davis - **
3. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Ace Steel - ***
4. Lacey vs. MsChif - **1/4
5. Abdullah the Butcher vs. Mad Man Pondo - **3/4
6. Ryuji Ito vs. Nate Webb - **3/4
7. Chris Hero vs. Arik Cannon - ***3/4
8. Chris Sabin vs. Delirious - ***1/4
9. Brad Bradley & Ryan Boz vs. Danny Daniels & BJ Whitmer - **1/4
10. Petey Williams vs. Alex Shelley - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> Bosh is my favorite part of of PWG that isn't Generic :side: I love that guy, that is all.


We all know who rules PWG, lets not step those boundries. But Bosh is the motha fucking shit, I swear. Saying Bosh everytime you get punched and everytime you throw a punch, now that = greatness.



> *PWG Tag Team Championship; No DQ Titles vs. Masks Match*
> Chris Bosh & Scott Lost (c) vs. Scorpio Sky & Quicksilver ****-****1/4 (Great Tag Title Match)


I thought that should have been the main event, knowing it was actually bigger than Styles vs Kazarian. No matter what it still ruled, god I love that match.

So what show is Necro Butcher vs Low Ki(IWA-MS of course) on? I saw a vid today and I do believe it was the first fight against each other and it looked sick. I need to buy the show with it. Also did the match have lots of Black & Yellow streamers thrown when Ki attacked Necro? If it did then it was the 1st match.


----------



## Homicide_187

Hailsabin said:


> So what show is Necro Butcher vs Low Ki(IWA-MS of course) on? I saw a vid today and I do believe it was the first fight against each other and it looked sick. I need to buy the show with it. Also did the match have lots of Black & Yellow streamers thrown when Ki attacked Necro? If it did then it was the 1st match.


We're No Joke was they're first IWA:MS match up together I think.


----------



## Obfuscation

Homicide_187 said:


> We're No Joke was they're first IWA:MS match up together I think.


I am sure your right, seeing how I think the 2nd match was at a show called Big Ass Christmas Bash or something like that.

Thanks, got to write that name down.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Hailsabin said:


> I am sure your right, seeing how I think the 2nd match was at a show called Big Ass Christmas Bash or something like that.
> 
> Thanks, got to write that name down.


Yeah thats correct the first one was at Were No Joke and the second at Big Ass Christmas Bash.

Both are definetely must see matches, most people rate their second match higher but I enjoyed their first one more.


----------



## Obfuscation

Thisskateboarding said:


> Yeah thats correct the first one was at Were No Joke and the second at Big Ass Christmas Bash.
> 
> Both are definetely must see matches, most people rate their second match higher but I enjoyed their first one more.


Wow, quite shocked I was right

Was the first match the one when Ki won via Dragon Sleeper? If it was then I saw the highlight vid for it. Either way it was a pretty sweet match up.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Hailsabin said:


> Wow, quite shocked I was right
> 
> Was the first match the one when Ki won via Dragon Sleeper? If it was then I saw the highlight vid for it. Either way it was a pretty sweet match up.


Yep thats the one Dragon sleeper after a GHETTO STOMP THROUGH A TABLE!


----------



## watts63

Thisskateboarding said:


> Yep thats the one Dragon sleeper after a GHETTO STOMP THROUGH A TABLE!


HE'S ON THE TABLE! HE'S ON THE TABLE! OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That call was awesome!



> I thought that should have been the main event, knowing it was actually bigger than Styles vs Kazarian. No matter what it still ruled, god I love that match.


Even tho Styles/Kazarian is a main event in almost every indy fed but I agree with you this one. Especially how the aftermath went. AXP/Arrogance should have been the main event.


----------



## Sephiroth

what did you guys think about Sydal vs. Delirious (2/3 Falls) from FYF: Liverpool? sorry if someone has a review up a couple pages back, but i kind of don't have the time right now to look back and find it.


----------



## McQueen

sephy37 said:


> what did you guys think about Sydal vs. Delirious (2/3 Falls) from FYF: Liverpool? sorry if someone has a review up a couple pages back, but i kind of don't have the time right now to look back and find it.


Despite the fact it makes me watch some horrible acting on the part of Sydal (least believable heel ever) it's a decent enough match and due to Sydal using a heel dynamic feels different that the 5000 other matches they've had together. I think I rated that match somewhere around 3 1/2 stars.


----------



## ausa

lol


----------



## ROH

SyDelirous from FYF: Liverpool was good. Everything was smooth, and despite its length it didn't really get boring. Sydal was a bit of a rubbish heel, I agree.

I gave it ***1/2.


----------



## Corey

*ROH Supercard of Honor II*
Christopher Daniels/Matt Sydal vs. Delirous/Jay Briscoe - ***1/4
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Yamato - **3/4
Erick Stevens vs. Mitch Franklin - 1/4*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero - **3/4
Jack Evans/Naruki Doi vs. Davey Richards/Rocky Romero - ***3/4
Homicide vs. Brent Albright - 1/2*
Colt Cabana/Homicide vs. Brent Albright/Adam Pearce - *** (pre-match brawl was awesome)
Steel Cage: BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ****1/2
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong - ****
Dragon Gate 6-Man - ****3/4 (My current MOTY)

Overall: ***3/4 - **** *MUST BUY!*


----------



## Future Star

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *ROH Supercard of Honor II*
> Christopher Daniels/Matt Sydal vs. Delirous/Jay Briscoe - ***1/4
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Yamato - **3/4
> Erick Stevens vs. Mitch Franklin - 1/4*
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero - **3/4
> Jack Evans/Naruki Doi vs. Davey Richards/Rocky Romero - ***3/4
> Homicide vs. Brent Albright - 1/2*
> Colt Cabana/Homicide vs. Brent Albright/Adam Pearce - *** (pre-match brawl was awesome)
> Steel Cage: BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ****1/2
> Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong - ****
> Dragon Gate 6-Man - ****3/4 (My current MOTY)
> 
> Overall: ***3/4 - **** *MUST BUY!*


your cage and main eventy is switched with me for the ratings....but it is an absolute buy


----------



## Honor™

i just got my copies of Supercard of Honor 2 and All Star Extravaganza 3 in the mail this morning. Im too busy right now to give full reviews, but ill have thoughts and ratings up later on today. I put today aside just to watch them.

Hopefully my opinion is still valid around these parts, despite not being around much. Ill still be harsh old Honor.


----------



## spiderbloke

Sorry if this has been asked already.

but has anyone got the 1PW know your enemy DVD's yet if so thoughts?


----------



## McQueen

spiderbloke said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already.
> 
> but has anyone got the 1PW know your enemy DVD's yet if so thoughts?


Yeah I have them both. Not awesome shows and some matches just plain suck but overall they are pretty good shows and worth checking out if you curious about the 1PW product.

I just ordered the UWA Show with Ultimo Dragon vs Black Tiger IV(Rocky Romero), has anyone seen that show?


----------



## Homicide_187

McQueen said:


> I just ordered the UWA Show with Ultimo Dragon vs Black Tiger IV(Rocky Romero), has anyone seen that show?


Where did you order it from?


----------



## McQueen

Homicide_187 said:


> Where did you order it from?


ROH's site, they have a bunch of new UWA shows up in the recent releases.


----------



## Homicide_187

McQueen said:


> ROH's site, they have a bunch of new UWA shows up in the recent releases.


I'll check it out thanks.


----------



## ROH

If you want a UWA show get a Novermber 05 (or 06, could be either) one, with Shelley/Claudio on it. The match is worth the DVD price alone.


----------



## watts63

ROH™ said:


> If you want a UWA show get a Novermber 05 (or 06, could be either) one, with Shelley/Claudio on it. The match is worth the DVD price alone.


Hell any match that has Shelley vs. Castagnoli is worth a DVD price alone lol.


----------



## ROH

^ More like any show with a *Claudio* match on it is worth the DVD price alone!


----------



## McQueen

ROH™ said:


> ^ More like any show with a *Claudio* match on it is worth the DVD price alone!


The one with Romero/Ultimo has a Claudio/Quack match I'm pretty sure


----------



## -Mystery-

*Chikara Rey de Voladores*
1. Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet vs. Pac vs. Retail Dragon - ***3/4
2. Ruckus vs. Equinox vs. Jigsaw vs. Lince Dorado - ***
3. Order Of The Neo Solar Temple vs. Tim Donst, Drew Gulak & Andy Sumner - **
4. Larry Sweeney vs. Shane Storm - **1/2
5. Lance Steel vs. Fire Ant - *3/4
6. Eddie Kingston vs. Hallowicked - N/R
7. BLK OUT vs. The Colony - **1/2
8. Chuck Taylor vs. Lince Dorado - ***
9. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli w/ Special Guest Referee Mike Quackenbush - ****1/4
10. Cheech & Cloudy vs. F.I.S.T. - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## spiderbloke

McQueen said:


> Yeah I have them both. Not awesome shows and some matches just plain suck but overall they are pretty good shows and worth checking out if you curious about the 1PW product.


Are there any better 1PW or British wrestling DVD's in general available?


----------



## T-C

How sweet are the UWA DVD covers?

Plus I was wondering if anyone could give star ratings for the WEW volumes 13-16 DVD, I'm especially interested in the "Hardcore Booty Battle" and the "Cleavge and Carnage" segments. Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## watts63

Does anyone have the Best of Chris Bosh: Lion Cock? If you do, star ratings please?


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH™ said:


> ^ More like any show with a *Claudio* match on it is worth the DVD price alone!


No, no. Both of you guys are wrong. Its any show with Generico in a match is worth the DVD price alone

Yeah, I made it clear.



> 1. Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet vs. Pac vs. Retail Dragon - ***3/4


I totally knew that was PAC. I have to buy that show now.


----------



## ROH

Look at those Rey de Volodores ratings from Mystery. Buy the show.


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH™ said:


> Look at those Rey de Volodores ratings from Mystery. Buy the show.


I know, the Hero/Claudio has me quite tempted. 

Ok so for my first order of Chikara, I am SOOO stuck on which ones to get(about 5) the only so far that I am postive on getting is The Crushing Weight Of Mainstream Ignorance. But any help on the rest?

Running In The Red
True Stories
Tag World Grand Prix Night 1
Tag World Grand Prix Night 2
Tag World Grand Prix Night 3
Naked
Sand In The Vasaline
Apocalypso
Anniversario: Delta
Anniversario: Epsilon
Young Lions Cup IV Night 1
Young Lions Cup IV Night 2
Young Lions Cup IV Night 3
Return Of The Son Of The International Invasion Of International Invaders Night 1
Return Of The Son Of The International Invasion Of International Invaders Night 2
Once In A Lifetime
Cibernetico Forever
From Zero To Hero(and Castagnoli)
Brick
Talent Borrows; Genius Steals
King Of Trios Night 1
King Of Trios Night 2
King Of Trios Night 3
Best Imitation Of Myself
Time Will Prove Everything
Rey De Voladores

See I have A LOT OF CHOICES, 2 05's, 19 06's & 6 07's. I have no clue of which to choose, all appeal to me. I have seen star ratings for some of these but any suggestions or help would be nice.

Damn Chikara and all of there good sounding shows:$


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS Sunday Bloody Sunday*
1. OMG vs. "One Man" Mike Dell - **
2. Joey Ryan vs. Showtime Scott Summers - **
3. Mickie Knuckles vs. Daffney - **1/2
4. Roderick Strong vs. "Biohazard" Jakus Plisken - **1/4
5. Massive vs. Rexx Reed - *3/4
6. Low Ki vs. Hotstuff Hernandez - ****
7. Necro Butcher vs. Masada - ****1/4
8. 4 Team Hardcore War: Ian Rotten & Drake Younger vs. Vortekz & "Diehard" Dustin Lee vs. Hugh Rogue & Chuey Martinez vs. The Children of Pain - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## dman88

-Mystery- said:


> *IWA-MS Sunday Bloody Sunday*
> 1. OMG vs. "One Man" Mike Dell - **
> 2. Joey Ryan vs. Showtime Scott Summers - **
> 3. Mickie Knuckles vs. Daffney - **1/2
> 4. Roderick Strong vs. "Biohazard" Jakus Plisken - **1/4
> 5. Massive vs. Rexx Reed - *3/4
> 6. Low Ki vs. Hotstuff Hernandez - ****
> 7. Necro Butcher vs. Masada - ****1/4
> 8. 4 Team Hardcore War: Ian Rotten & Drake Younger vs. Vortekz & "Diehard" Dustin Lee vs. Hugh Rogue & Chuey Martinez vs. The Children of Pain - ***1/2
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/4


Do you believe this is the best IWA show of the year so far? I have read a lot about people saying it was the best show this year on there messageboard.


----------



## -Mystery-

dman88 said:


> Do you believe this is the best IWA show of the year so far? I have read a lot about people saying it was the best show this year on there messageboard.


I'd still put Hurt 2007 and Winter Wars 2007 above it.


----------



## The_Boogey_Man

*IWA MS: Double Death Tournament*
1.Sexxxy Eddy & Jagged vs. Chuck Taylor & Mitch Ryder - **1/2

2.Ian Rotten & Drake Younger vs. Diehard & Vortex - ***1/2

3.Necro Butcher & Toby Klein vs. Chuey Martinez & Hugh Rouge - **3/4

4.Corporal Robinson & Dysfunction vs. Insane Lane & Freakshow - **1/2

5.Mad Man Pondo & Too Tough Tony vs. Darin Childs & Jacob Ladder - ***

6.Necro Butcher & Toby Klein vs. Ian Rotten & Drake Younger - ****1/4 (i fucking loved this match)

7.Too Tough Tony & Mad Man Pondo vs. Dysfunction & Corporal Robinson - ***1/4

8.Too Tough Tony & Mad Man Pondo vs. Toby Klein & Necro Butcher - ***3/4

Overall: ***1/2


----------



## El Conquistador

When I arrive at the Candido Cup tomorrow in Midlothian, I'm buying four DVD's and getting two free as part of the IWA-MS deal. I'm pretty decisive with my order, here's what I'm thinking:

-Phenomenal Invasion 2
-Prelude 2 Death
-April Bloodshowers: The Final Chapter 2007
-Sunday Blood Sunday
-It's Gotta Be The Shoes
-April Bloodshowers

I have everything up to Payback, Pain & Agony, is there any DVD's that I missed that would be a better selection than the "April Bloodshowers" show?


----------



## watts63

Has anyone seen Samoa Joe vs. Super Dragon III on PWG Smells Like Steen Spirit? Anybody can tell me how that was & will give rep.


----------



## Platt

MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND SALE- TAKE 25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER

Ring of Honor is celebrating Memorial Day weekend with a special 25% off sale You can now save on your next order with no minimum purchase required. This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: may25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on Tuesday, Mayl 29th at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## ROH

Hailsabin said:


> I know, the Hero/Claudio has me quite tempted.
> 
> Ok so for my first order of Chikara, I am SOOO stuck on which ones to get(about 5) the only so far that I am postive on getting is The Crushing Weight Of Mainstream Ignorance. But any help on the rest?
> 
> Running In The Red
> True Stories
> Tag World Grand Prix Night 1
> Tag World Grand Prix Night 2
> Tag World Grand Prix Night 3
> Naked
> Sand In The Vasaline
> Apocalypso
> Anniversario: Delta
> Anniversario: Epsilon
> Young Lions Cup IV Night 1
> Young Lions Cup IV Night 2
> Young Lions Cup IV Night 3
> Return Of The Son Of The International Invasion Of International Invaders Night 1
> Return Of The Son Of The International Invasion Of International Invaders Night 2
> Once In A Lifetime
> Cibernetico Forever
> From Zero To Hero(and Castagnoli)
> Brick
> Talent Borrows; Genius Steals
> King Of Trios Night 1
> King Of Trios Night 2
> King Of Trios Night 3
> Best Imitation Of Myself
> Time Will Prove Everything
> Rey De Voladores
> 
> See I have A LOT OF CHOICES, 2 05's, 19 06's & 6 07's. I have no clue of which to choose, all appeal to me. I have seen star ratings for some of these but any suggestions or help would be nice.
> 
> Damn Chikara and all of there good sounding shows:$


Get:

The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance (Duh)
Tag World Grand Prix 2006 Night 3
King of Trios 2007 Night 3
Rey de Volodores
Time will Prove Everything.

^ Most are new shows, but it's best to catch up with the recent progect. All those shows are very strong though. Get them.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(Don't know why I didn't post this earlier)

*CHIKARA: Reys de Volodores*

1. Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet vs. Pac vs. Retail Dragon - ***1/2 (loads of awesome stuff in this match, was a bit slow at the beginning though)

2. Ruckus vs. Equinox vs. Jigsaw vs. Lince Dorado - ***1/4 (some botches/sloppiness here, but lots of great fast paced action)

3. Order Of The Neo Solar Temple vs. Tim Donst, Drew Gulak & Andy Sumner - **1/2 (pretty good, basic 6 man)

4. Larry Sweeney vs. Shane Storm - **1/2 (solid singles match)

5. Lance Steel vs. Fire Ant - ** (short, fun match)

6. Eddie Kingston vs. Hallowicked - N/R (King beat the hell outta Wicked before they even got to the ring, good angle)

7. BLK OUT vs. The Colony - DUD (Absolute F*CKING mess)

8. Chuck Taylor vs. Lince Dorado - **1/2 (both men's (especially Lince's) inexperience really showed here, decent match I suppose)

9. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli w/ Special Guest Referee Mike Quackenbush - ****_****1/4 (Hell yeah! Everything was great here. Excellent technical wrestling, great psycology and some amazing lucha stuff from both guys)

10. Cheech & Cloudy vs. F.I.S.T. - ***3/4 (would have gotten **** with a better finish. Great fast paced match, REALLY dramatic at the end)

*Overall show thoughts*: Great show. Some not so good stuff (and something horrible) takes it down, but still a very solid card, and loads of AWESOME matches. The opener and last 2 matches make this worth the purchase.

*Overall show score*: 8/10.


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS April Bloodshowers: The Final Chapter*
1. Jack Thriller vs. Jimmy Shalwin - *3/4
2. Dysfunction vs. Troy Walters - *3/4
3. Lumberjack Strap Match: Josh Abercrombie vs. Brandon Thomaselli - ***1/4
4. OMG vs. Jayson Strife - **
5. Vortekz & "Diehard" Dustin Lee vs. Ash & Michael Elgin - ***
6. Scott Lost vs. Billy Roc - ***
7. Double Dog Collar Match: Iron Saints vs. The North Star Express - ***3/4
8. Ian Rotten vs. Tank - ***
9. Chuck Taylor vs. Joey Ryan - **1/2
10. Barbed Wire Mayhem Match: Drake Younger vs. CJ Otis - ****1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## Corey

How was Chikara Sand in the Vasoline?


----------



## -Mystery-

*FIP Cage of Pain*
1. Larry Sweeney vs. Jerrelle Clark - **1/2
2. Allison Danger vs. Lacey - **
3. Delirious & Shingo vs. Gran Akuma & Hallowicked - ***1/2
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards (FIP Title #1 Contenders Match) - ***1/2
5. Austin Aries vs. Erick Stevens - ***1/4
6. Sal Rinauro, Chasyn Rance & Kenny King vs. Colt Cabana, Seth Delay & Jerrelle Clark - ***
7. Roderick Strong vs. Steve Madison (FIP Heavyweight Title Match) - ***1/4
8. The Heartbreak Express vs. Black Market (Cage of Pain) - ***1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## McQueen

*ROH: Supercard of Honor II*
Christopher Daniels/Matt Sydal vs Jay Briscoe/Delirious - *** 1/2 
(Nice opener and big props to Jay for cutting a promo I could for once understand)

Claudio Castignoli vs YAMATO - ** 
(YAMATO's inexperience showed in this match but it wasn't bad or necessarily good)

Erick Stevens vs "Paperweight" Mitch Franklin - 1/4* 
(squash match)

Nigel McGuinness vs Chris Hero with Larry Sweeney & "A List Celebrity" Johnny Fairplay - *** 1/4 
(Decent match but this was my favorite segment of the night)

Jack Evans/Naruki Doi vs Rocky Romero/Davey Richards - *** 3/4 
(Nice tag match, added to faction warfare nicely as well)

Brent Albright vs Homicide - DUD 
(hardly was a match)
Brent Albright/Adam Pearce vs Homicide/Colt Cabana - *** 
(good way to start a fued, too bad this one never got a chance to play out)

Steel Cage Showdown: BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs - **** 
(More of a spectacle than a great match IMO, but for what it was and called for it was well worked, delivered and was fun to watch)

FIP Title: Roderick Strong(c) vs Austin Aries - *** 1/4 
(I was rather dissipointed in this match to be honest but it was still fairly good)

CIMA/Susumu Yokosuka/SHINGO vs Dragon Kid/Ryo Saito/Masaaki Mochizuki - **** 1/4 
(Last years match was better but this was good, Mochizuki seemed like a bad fit for most of this match though IMO, finish as expected was hot)


----------



## El Conquistador

Thanks for the details, McQueen. I saw a couple of matches from the show, but I can't actually get my hands on the DVD until 6/23 when I attend the Chicago show due to credit card issues. Looks like a must buy and you seemed to rate the show as a whole very good, which doesn't happen everyday as you seem to usually not get razzled up over a show all that much.


----------



## McQueen

M.W. said:


> Thanks for the details, McQueen. I saw a couple of matches from the show, but I can't actually get my hands on the DVD until 6/23 when I attend the Chicago show due to credit card issues. Looks like a must buy and you seemed to rate the show as a whole very good, which doesn't happen everyday as you seem to usually not get razzled up over a show all that much.


I try to keep it real.

I should dig up my ratings for the UK shows then, I liked them a lot more than anything else from ROH this year, still yeah SCOH II was a pretty damn good show, but not as good as last years


----------



## ROH

Jack Evans 187 said:


> How was Chikara Sand in the Vasoline?


Not too great. Not worth buying as a first purchase or anything.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

McQueen:

When are you going to watch your CHIKARA DVDs?!?


----------



## McQueen

ROH™ said:


> Not too great. Not worth buying as a first purchase or anything.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> McQueen:
> 
> When are you going to watch your CHIKARA DVDs?!?


:side: Soon? :$

Might get to them this weekend if I'm not busy.


----------



## Future Star

I know ROH Gold is very rare, it has been sold out for ever...but is this shows good? Why is it so hard to find?


----------



## -Mystery-

Future Star said:


> I know ROH Gold is very rare, it has been sold out for ever...but is this shows good? Why is it so hard to find?


Highspots.com has it.


----------



## McQueen

Future Star said:


> I know ROH Gold is very rare, it has been sold out for ever...but is this shows good? Why is it so hard to find?


It's a good show but like Mystery mensioned I had to get it off Highspots.
I'll see if I can find my ratings for it.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Supercard of Honor II*
1. Jay Briscoe & Delirious vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal - ***1/2
2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. YAMATO - **1/2
3. Erick Stevens vs. Mitch Franklin - N/R
4. Jack Evans & Naruki Doi vs. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards - ***3/4
5. Homicide & Colt Cabana vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce - **3/4
6. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero - ***
7. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Steel Cage Match) - ****3/4
8. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries (FIP World Heavyweight Title) - ****
9. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Shingo vs. Dragon Kid, Ryo Saito & Masaaki Mochizuki - ****1/2

Overall show rating - ***3/4


----------



## Blasko

I don't get it.

ROH fans LOVED Whitmer/Jacobs at Super Card of Honor II because of the violence.

...Yet they hate Necro Butcher. 

How does that pan out?


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> ROH fans LOVED Whitmer/Jacobs at Super Card of Honor II because of the violence.
> 
> ...Yet they hate Necro Butcher.
> 
> How does that pan out?


They are marks?

Necro Butcher would have made that cage match better. :agree:


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> They are marks?
> 
> Necro Butcher would have made that cage match better. :agree:


 I'd be more entertained if Necro replaced Whitmer, in all honesty. :side:


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> I'd be more entertained if Necro replaced Whitmer, in all honesty. :side:


Same here, but I still like Whitmer.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> Same here, but I still like Whitmer.


I never really liked Whitmer. 

He does nothing special.  

Well, except for a few blown spots...


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> I never really liked Whitmer.
> 
> He does nothing special.
> 
> Well, except for a few blown spots...


No one overuses false finishes better than Whitmer, no one!
He's far from the best worker on the planet but he will at leastwork hard for his matches and I respect the guy for that and I do enjoy his work from time to time.


----------



## Future Star

Im not to much of a fan of bj. But the cage match is freakin awesome. I however unlike others like necro butcher, i loved his feud with roh, and especially his matches with low ki and homicide


----------



## T-C

Necro is currently the best wrestler in America not working for ROH, TNA or WWE.


----------



## ROH

*ROH Supercard of Honor II*

1. Jay Briscoe & Delirious vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal - Really good, generic ROH tag match to open the show - ***1/2_***3/4

2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. YAMATO - YAMATO was great, he showed some charisma. Solid match here - **3/4 

3. Erick Stevens vs. Mitch Franklin - Impressive short squash for Stevens - 1/2*

4. Jack Evans & Naruki Doi vs. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards - Really great tag match. Done in a kind of different style than your usual RH tag match - ***3/4

5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero - Really good match. Not quite the techncal classic, but intense and entertaining - ***1/4

6. Homicide & Colt Cabana vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce - Decent brawl, followed up by a solid tag match - ***

7. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Steel Cage Match) - Amazing match. Everything was great - ****1/4

8. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries (FIP World Heavyweight Title) - Really good match, needed a bit more intensity though - ***3/4

9. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Shingo vs. Dragon Kid, Ryo Saito & Masaaki Mochizuki - OMGZ best match ever! Much better than last years DG 6 man. Everything was perfectly insane - *****.

*Overall show thoughts*: Amazing show. Some really amazing matches, and everything which wasn't ***1/2+ was really entertaining. The main event makes this MUST SEE. Also a great climax to the Whitmer/Jacobs feud. Must see show.

*Overall show score*: 9.5/10.


----------



## Spartanlax

I haven't even seen the match yet, but I vote this year DG 6-Man match Most Overrated Match Of The Year, just like last years as well.



> Necro is currently the best wrestler in America not working for ROH, TNA or WWE.


I second that 1,00,000 times over.


----------



## ROH

^ Last years I gave ****1/4. This years I gave *****. 

Pretty much every aspect of this years was better. It was so amazing.


----------



## McQueen

Spartanlax said:


> I haven't even seen the match yet, but I vote this year DG 6-Man match Most Overrated Match Of The Year, just like last years as well.
> 
> 
> I second that 1,00,000 times over.


I vote the Cage match from SCOH II to be most overated match of the year. It was still good I just don't feel it was ****+ good. I didn't get as into the DG 6 man this year and I thought last years was much better but I still thought it was a quality match.


----------



## ROH

^ Care to explain why you thought last years was better?

I thought this years had more stiffness, more psycology, and a longer/better finishing sequence.


----------



## Corey

What's the better Chikara show: Running in the Red or YLC #4 Night 3?


2100th Post!!


----------



## McQueen

ROH™ said:


> ^ Care to explain why you thought last years was better?
> 
> I thought this years had more stiffness, more psycology, and a longer/better finishing sequence.


I just felt last years match was better because it was built as a sprint with a series of escalating spots to build up to the climax/finish, I also thought last years match was a lot crisper in terms of the execution and everyone played there roles well.

While I'll give you credit for bring up that this years match had better psychology and argueably a better finishing sequence but I thought a lot of the opening exchanges in the match were fairly redundant and I didn't think Mochizuki really belonged in that match to be honest, he's not someone I think works all that well in sprint's with his style. Still it was an awesome match either way.


----------



## Future Star

i go with McQueen, i was into last years more. I just thought the fast paced aspect and great double/triple team moves made it better. Plus i wasnt as sold with the false finishes/finish sequence with this years like i was with last years. This years was great, just not as innovative as last years


----------



## ROH

^ What did you say!? Not as innovative as last years? I think you mean the other way round. This year's moves were 10 times more innovative than last years.


----------



## Future Star

ROH™ said:


> ^ What did you say!? Not as innovative as last years? I think you mean the other way round. This year's moves were 10 times more innovative than last years.


no, last years the triple team moves were incredible, not as impressive as this years, but hey we can disagree right?


----------



## -Mystery-

that's cool said:


> Necro is currently the best wrestler in America not working for ROH, TNA or WWE.


I'm gonna have to disagree. Personally, I think Kingston is a better overall worker than Necro.


----------



## Tom

Im making another order from IVP hopefully tomorrow seeing as the buy 10 for $25 sale is still on, i've got like 7 picked out, anyone recommend 3 more.

I already own;
Best of Cactus Jack in Japan
Best of Necro Butcher in Japan
Best of Hayabusa V.1
Best of Hayabusa: Legacy of V.1
Best of Hayabusa: Legacy of V.2
Best of Hayabusa: The history of
Best of Onita V.1 
BJW Death Matches V.04
BJW Death Matches V.06
Best of FMW V.2
Best of FMW V.4 
Best of Explosion Matches

and im thinking of getting...
BJW Death Matches V.13 [4386]
BJW Death Matches V.12 [4385]
BJW Death Matches V.10 [4383]
BJW Death Matches V.08 [4381]
BJPW Death Matches V.02 [4375]
NJPW 1994 Super J Cup (2 Discs) [101]


----------



## McQueen

Everyone should have J Cup 94 Tom, must have show IMO.


----------



## Tom

Thats what i though mate, i don't know why i haven't already got it to be honest. :$
Anything you'd recommend McQueen?


----------



## McQueen

I'm not the guy to be asking about the hardcore/deathmatch genre. I enjoy it occasioally but it's not my main scene so I couldn't realy help you with the rest of your picks.


----------



## Tom

Nah, im fine with choosing deathmatch dvds, thats not really an issue, im looking for a few more good rasslin' shows. I don't just like garbage wrestling :$


----------



## McQueen

J Crown 1996 is another pretty good tournament. NJPW G-1 Climax's are good as well.

AJPW Giant Series 1997 has some fantastic matches on it if you like that style, and NOAH 7/10/04 & 7/18/05 are also awesome.

I also really enjoyed the Dynamite Kid best of, really crisp awesome stuff from the early 80's that still holds up today. Best of Muta TCC is another very nice compilation.


----------



## Tom

Thanks alot man, ill go have a look at the cards and make my decision tomorrow.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I heard about this company UWA Hardcore Wrestling and I was wondering what is a good show for someone who is new to the company?


----------



## Blasko

Speaking of NOAH density...

I was REALLY disappointed, I was expecting some top rate stuff. I was expecting Kawada vs Misawa to be Great, but I felt jipped because it was about *** 1/2. 

I don't know, they had some good matches and some pretty "meh" matches.


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> Speaking of NOAH density...
> 
> I was REALLY disappointed, I was expecting some top rate stuff. I was expecting Kawada vs Misawa to be Great, but I felt jipped because it was about *** 1/2.
> 
> I don't know, they had some good matches and some pretty "meh" matches.


I'd rate that match more like 3 3/4 but yeah in the grand scheme of things that was far from there best match up and a lot of people share that opinion so your not alone Blasko. Still Destiny is argueably the best NOAH show ever.


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH™ said:


> Get:
> 
> The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance (Duh)
> Tag World Grand Prix 2006 Night 3
> King of Trios 2007 Night 3
> Rey de Volodores
> Time will Prove Everything.
> 
> ^ Most are new shows, but it's best to catch up with the recent progect. All those shows are very strong though. Get them.


Yeah I noticted that too. I might decide to throw in Once In A Lifetime(KOW vs NSE) instead of KOT 07, but as far as the others go that is looking like my order. Big thanks for the help.


----------



## -Mystery-

*FIP Evening The Odds 2006*
1. The Heartbreak Express vs. Rhett Titus & Alex Payne - **
2. Canadian Cougar vs. Jake Manning - **1/4
3. Black Market vs. Bino Gambino & Jack Manley - **1/4
4. Erick Stevens vs. Sal Rinauro - ***1/4
5. Jerrelle Clark vs. Kenny King - ***
6. Seth Delay vs. Chasyn Rance - **1/2
7. Roderick Strong, Jay & Mark Briscoe, Erick Stevens & Pelle Primeau vs. Bryan Danielson, Davey Richards, Shingo, Steve Madison & Shane Hagadorn (10 Man Tag Team Elimination) - ****

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## MrPaiMei

Ya, I also preferred last years. This year, it wasn'ty a built in story, it was a nbunch of typhoon guys and outsierds having a showcase. :ast year you had te great buld up, from heat to double teams to triple teams to all out crazyness, this years was just a bunch of nearfalls. Awesome nearfalls yes, butit just didn't make as big an impact on me as last year. ****1/2, maybe, but I didn't evebn thinik it was M OTN.


----------



## ROH

Future Star said:


> no, last years the triple team moves were incredible, not as impressive as this years, but hey we can disagree right?


They just weren't though. It's evident by last year, they had CIMA's triple double stomp followed up by lung blower in the corner as a big nearfall in the finishing sequence. This years, that was just a move in one of the work over periods.

*Also, what double/triple team moves were there last year that weren't in this years?* The only one I can think of was Dragon Kid super hurracaranaing someone off Ryo Saito's shoulders, then Ryo Saito hitting a top rope splash onto the person who got rana'd. That move didn't take place, but at least Dragon Kid's team attempted it.



MrPaiMei said:


> Ya, I also preferred last years. This year, it wasn'ty a built in story, it was a nbunch of typhoon guys and outsierds having a showcase. :ast year you had te great buld up, from heat to double teams to triple teams to all out crazyness, this years was just a bunch of nearfalls. Awesome nearfalls yes, butit just didn't make as big an impact on me as last year. ****1/2, maybe, but I didn't evebn thinik it was M OTN.


Well last years wasn't so great with the beef between the 2 factions. They didn't make it very clear the 2 factions (BloodGen + DoFixer) were feuding, and there was no proper heel/face dynamic, so the buildup wasn't really that strong.

Most ROH fans aren't full time Dragon Gate watchers anyway, so the match being a load of random typhoon guys and outsiders means nothing to the generic ROH fan, for that generic ROH fan isn't a full time DG watcher.


----------



## dman88

Does anyone here watch UFC? I was wondering if someone could tell me there best PPV/DVD.

I thought this would be the right section to ask in.


----------



## Future Star

dman88 said:


> Does anyone here watch UFC? I was wondering if someone could tell me there best PPV/DVD.
> 
> I thought this would be the right section to ask in.


pretty tough to say, the shows have the good fights and the so so fights. I really liked UFC 53 : Heavy Hitters, but i also think 59 :reality check is great too


----------



## MrPaiMei

ROH™ said:


> They just weren't though. It's evident by last year, they had CIMA's triple double stomp followed up by lung blower in the corner as a big nearfall in the finishing sequence. This years, that was just a move in one of the work over periods.
> 
> *Also, what double/triple team moves were there last year that weren't in this years?* The only one I can think of was Dragon Kid super hurracaranaing someone off Ryo Saito's shoulders, then Ryo Saito hitting a top rope splash onto the person who got rana'd. That move didn't take place, but at least Dragon Kid's team attempted it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well last years wasn't so great with the beef between the 2 factions. They didn't make it very clear the 2 factions (BloodGen + DoFixer) were feuding, and there was no proper heel/face dynamic, so the buildup wasn't really that strong.
> 
> Most ROH fans aren't full time Dragon Gate watchers anyway, so the match being a load of random typhoon guys and outsiders means nothing to the generic ROH fan, for that generic ROH fan isn't a full time DG watcher.


Okay, thinking a bit straighter this morning, so I re-watched it and here are my opinions. First off, I'm giving it ****3/4, and it may be my current MOTY. I do not think its better than last years, or some the classic series of 7/05 DG tags, however. Now, in response to ROH,
1. Its not a good thing that the triple team you mentioned wasn't a nearfall. Last years was so awesome because everything got bigger and bigger, so everything when it happened was the best spot ever and thus MUST have been the end of the match, but it wasn't then they topped it. This year had a few flaws, one of which that incredible build, you may call it "big move psychology", wasn't there. 2006 saw cool moves to cool double team moves to cool triple team moves to all out batshit fuckin' insanity. This year, especially in the first 15-20 minutes, stuff was just thrown out that obviously wasn't the finish which hurt the match. This "not even nearfall" you mentioned is a perfect example.
2. They made it EXTREMELY clear last year Blood Gen vs. Do Fixer was a major feud. The announcers hyped it, and Blood Gen played heels perfectly, drawing the ref away and such. Do Fixer was clearl the faces. That wasn't present this year. Both teams got heat on each other, and everyone was friendly prematch. 2006 had much stronger "face/heel dynamic" and thus, a better "buildup".
3. I'm a DG watcher, and I'm not rating for the "generic ROH fan", I'm rating for myself, so huzzah.
And thus, I prefer 2006. That had the more defined story (DKid gets killed, specifically by CIMA, eventually fights out, hits Dragonrana, earns CIMAs respect), the better flow (each move is topped by the next, leading to the ultimate Dragonrana), and was much more influential and innovative. This years was a classic, don't get me wrong, but the few small flaws (weaker finish, not as perfect a flow, lack of face/heel) knock it down from ***** and last years. Shingo is a star in this, though, and may very well be one of the top 5 workers in the world right now.


----------



## ROH

^ Ok, ok, cool. I see what you mean now. I still loved this years though. I think it was the Yokosuka/Dragon Kid interactiona. They really got me.

And yeah, Shingo was a BEAST in this years.


----------



## El Conquistador

Just watched Super Card of Honor II, fabulous show all around. Just feel like chimming in a bit and giving my opinions on the show along with the two matches that seemingly have been discussed the most.

The six man Dragon Gate Tag was awesome, not nearly as much as last year's but it was still great in all aspects possible. Mochizuki didn't belong in the match, Shingo did well. CIMA seemed alright, liked him a lot more in his 2006 run and I felt that he showcased his talents better back then but he still pulled out a lot of remarkable features. Yokusuka, Dragon Kid, and Shingo really impressed me the most. Overall, the pace was fast but not an all out sprint like last year's, the moves didn't look as fluid even though we saw some extremely original double team/triple team moves.

The Cage Match deserves all the praise it receives. How people think it's overrated, I don't understand. Selling wise, neither of them could have done a better job. During some of the exchanges, neither BJ nor Jimmy covered up during the railroad spike saga and a couple of hard chair shots. The rana' from Jimmy off the top off the cage (reversing BJ's powerbomb) was unbelievable along with the Back Senton from Jimmy off the top of the cage. Call me biased but I think both men went all out and that match just entertained me more than 95% of what I've watched this year.

Dragon Gate Match Rating: ****1/4. Match of the night on almost every card except this ones, hard to top the Cage Match.
Cage Match Rating: ****2/3 (My MOTY behind Briscoe/Briscoe in the UK)


----------



## -Mystery-

Did anyone else see shades of Mick Foley in Jacobs during the cage match? When he put the barbed wire bat in his mouth and then hung it from his hair along with licking Whitmer's blood then spiting it at him I couldn't help but think of Foley.


----------



## ROH

^ I didn't think of Foley there at the time, but when you mention it, yeah, Jacobs did seem to be doing some Foley esque things. I think someone mentioned Jacobs 'ripping off Foley' on the ROH board too.


----------



## Word

Could anyone name on ROH DVD that is worth buying althogether. I am a new ROH and am really starting to get into it. I have just watched ROH - Hell freezes Over and im so impressed in the quality of matches. Can anyone reccomed a PPV? thanks.


----------



## -Mystery-

Fifth Year Festival: Finale, Manhattan Mayhem, Better Than Our Best, and Glory By Honor V Night 2.


----------



## Claymore

Manhattan Mayhem is a great show to pick up. It really is a fantastic show top to bottom, and it really is hard not to get some enjoyment out of at least one match on the card....


----------



## Word

Cheers guys I will look them up.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Supercard of Honor II.


----------



## Homicide_187

Add Ring of Homicide and Final Battle 06


----------



## StraightEdge

Word.Life said:


> Could anyone name on ROH DVD that is worth buying althogether. I am a new ROH and am really starting to get into it. I have just watched ROH - Hell freezes Over and im so impressed in the quality of matches. Can anyone reccomed a PPV? thanks.


4th Anniversary Show, Manhattan Mayhem, Glory By Honor V Night 2, FYF Finale & Supercard of Honor II


----------



## El Conquistador

*IWA-MS "Prelude to Death" -- May 11, 2007​*Cabana Man Dan vs. Chrisjen Hayme **
Mickie Knuckles vs. Christie Summers **1/4
Vortexz vs. Devon Moore **1/4
Deaf Tone Killers vs. Jimmy Shalwin & Ricochet **1/2
Mitch Ryder vs. Flash Flanagan **1/3
Pretty Unreals vs. Naptown Dragons vs. Southern Rock ***
Tracy Smothers vs. Z-Barr **1/4
Joker vs. AJ Styles ****
Chuck Taylor vs. Damaja **3/4
Tank & Drake Younger vs. 6 Feet Under ***2/3​
*Comments:* The main event was awesome. IWA-DS vs. IWA-MS really has the potential to be the feud of the year. For the first time dating back to about 2000, a feud actually has a genuine feel to it. Nice to see so many people support Chuck as champ, he was over big. Definitely look into for Joker/AJ and the main event. Another impressive performance by "Unreal" Mike Elgin, the guy is good.


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS Ultra Styles Clash Weekend - Night 1*
1. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Alex Shelley - ***
2. Steve Stone vs. Rollin' Hard - *3/4
3. Ken Anderson vs. Austin Aries - **3/4
4. Jerry Lynn vs. Danny Daniels - ***
5. Truth Martini vs. Jorge Estrada - **
6. Shark Boy vs. Simon Sezz vs. Drake Younger - **1/2
7. Ian Rotten & JC Bailey vs. Adam Gooch, 2 Tuff Tony & Michael Todd Stratton - **1/4
8. Chris Sabin vs. Colt Cabana - ***
9. Bull Pain vs. Corporal Robinson - **3/4
10. CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave - ***1/2
11. AJ Styles vs. Ace Steel - ***
12. Mad Man Pondo vs. Rick Matrix vs. Nate Webb - **3/4

Overall show rating - ***

*IWA-MS Ultra Styles Clash Weekend - Night 2*
1. Adam Gooch vs. Chris Kole - *3/4
2. Mean & Hard vs. Devon Fury & Steve Stone - **1/4
3. Mitch Ryder vs. Mark Wolf - **1/4
4. Tarek the Great vs. Simon Sezz - **
5. Danny Daniels vs. Jimmy Rave - ***1/4
6. Bull Pain vs. Rick Matrix - **
7. Jorge Estrada vs. Tracy Smothers - **3/4
8. Ian Rotten vs. Michael Todd Stratton - **3/4
9. M-Dogg 20 vs. Nate Webb - **3/4
10. AJ Styles vs. Colt Cabana - ***1/2
11. CIRCUS DEATH MATCH - JC Bailey vs. Mad Man Pondo - **1/2

Overall show rating - **3/4

Overall rating (both shows) - ***


----------



## El Conquistador

*IWA-MS "Phenominal Invasion 2" - May 12, 2007​*Gran Akuma vs. Joker ***1/4
Pretty Unreals vs. Naptown Dragons ***
Z-Barr vs. Jimmy Shalwin *1/4
Josh Abercrombie vs. Human Tornado vs. CJ Otis vs. Jack Thriller vs. Zach McGuire vs. Ricochet vs. Billy Roc ***2/3
AJ Styles vs. Tiger Mask IV ***3/4
Joey Mercury vs. Tyler Black ***1/2
Brandon Thomaselli vs. Jigsaw **3/4
Chuck Taylor vs. Devon Moore ***
"Hotstuff" Hernandez vs. Eddie Kingston ****​
*Comments:* Absolutely awesome show. The whole card was stacked and phenomenal (pardon the pun). Truthfully, there's about four matches that could have ranged from ***1/3 - ****1/4.


----------



## X/L/AJ

Two questions! Was Joker/Akuma really stiff? Also, what kind of ovation did Tyler get? I guess some people don't like him so I'm wondering if he got cheered or booed.


----------



## El Conquistador

X/L/AJ said:


> Two questions! Was Joker/Akuma really stiff? Also, what kind of ovation did Tyler get? I guess some people don't like him so I'm wondering if he got cheered or booed.


Firstly, Joker/Akuma was stiff. Not as stiff as it could have been but it was stiffer than 3/4's of the matches this year that I've seen. Joker is so underrated, it's not even funny.

I can't remember the crowd reaction thoroughly (sad considering I watched it less than an hour ago) but from what I do remember, he wasn't boo'd nor was he overwhelmingly cheered. It was mixed until about midway into the match, that's when you started seeing some of the fans become fickle and root for Mercury more. Neither of them received clear cut boo's or cheers even though there was a lot of reaction from the crowd, hopefully you know what I mean. The fans were into it, but there was no defined heel or face from my perspective.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hey Mystery I was reading over your IWA-MS ratings and I was wondering what the heck is a Circus Death Match?

Curious enough to know....


----------



## El Conquistador

Hailsabin said:


> Hey Mystery I was reading over your IWA-MS ratings and I was wondering what the heck is a Circus Death Match?
> 
> Curious enough to know....


I know I'm not -Mystery- but since I've seen the show along with another one of Pondo's Circus Net Death Matchs in Japan against Ito, I can describe the purpose of the match to you.

Simply enough, destroy your opponent in all ways possible. Then, take him up to a scaffold above the ring, throw him off and hope he lands into the ring, through a net covering the canvas which is barbed wire. That's not it though, you then have to pin your opponent in the net.

I've seen the match uploaded in the Multimedia section. Specifically I can't remember where, but I believe it's in "The Boogeyman's Megapost". You should check it out if you're looking to get into some of the IWA-MS Deathmatch stuff, probably one of the most infamous deathmatches from the last couple of decades.


----------



## CMAngle33

> RoH – Glory by Honor V – Night Two
> 
> Jack Evans vs Davey Richards - ** ¾
> Adam Pearce vs Delirious - ** ½
> Jimmy Jacobs vs Colt Cabana vs Christopher Daniels - ** ½
> Samoa Joe & Homicide vs The Briscoes - *** ¾
> Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs The Kings of Wrestling - ****
> Naomichi Marufuji vs Nigel McGuinness - **** ½
> KENTA vs Bryan Danielson - *****
> 
> *Best Match:* KENTA vs Bryan Danielson
> *Worst Match:* Jimmy Jacobs vs Colt Cabana vs Christopher Daniels
> *
> Overall Show* - *** 1/2


I saw most of the matches on this show already, but I was going somewhere today and brought it along for the ride. I watched the whole show and rated the matches again. KENTA vs Danielson was amazing, no doubt about it. If that wasn't match of 2006, I don't know what was. The three way wasn't bad, as it was mostly comedy, but someone had to be the worst. Also, the other matches overshadowed it. This was the first time I saw Marufuji verses McGuinness and I was really impressed. This was another match of the year contender and was held back by a few things. The tag title match was another great match. The openers were high quality too. Joe & Cide vs Briscoes was another good match and was pretty close to the tag title match. From top to bottom, this show was great. I would recommend it for anyone. It's an RoH must have. I was even watching it with my cousin and he asked me if it was real. Him and my dad seemed interested.


----------



## Obfuscation

M.W. said:


> I know I'm not -Mystery- but since I've seen the show along with another one of Pondo's Circus Net Death Matchs in Japan against Ito, I can describe the purpose of the match to you.
> 
> Simply enough, destroy your opponent in all ways possible. Then, take him up to a scaffold above the ring, throw him off and hope he lands into the ring, through a net covering the canvas which is barbed wire. That's not it though, you then have to pin your opponent in the net.
> 
> I've seen the match uploaded in the Multimedia section. Specifically I can't remember where, but I believe it's in "The Boogeyman's Megapost". You should check it out if you're looking to get into some of the IWA-MS Deathmatch stuff, probably one of the most infamous deathmatches from the last couple of decades.


O, I have seen highlights from it before. They showed Pondo vs Ito and that stuff was crazy. Thanks for the help, I just had no clue to what it was.


----------



## bmxmadb53

X/L/AJ said:


> Two questions! Was Joker/Akuma really stiff? *Also, what kind of ovation did Tyler get? *I guess some people don't like him so I'm wondering if he got cheered or booed.


When he first came out a buncha people cheered him, but once they found out he was facing mercury nobody was cheering him really.


----------



## X/L/AJ

bmxmadb53 said:


> When he first came out a buncha people cheered him, but once they found out he was facing mercury nobody was cheering him really.


GD Star power! Nah, I was just curious is all. I've noticed that Fannin is quite vocal for hating on Black & Marek yet I have no idea why. Maybe it is just him then. Strange...


----------



## ROH

M.W. said:


> Joker is so underrated, it's not even funny.


Yeah, whether it be getting his moveset from Naruki Doi or Magnitude Kishiwada best of's, or just hitting big moves for the sake of hitting big moves - not telling any story or anything.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Toryumon Wrestlejam*
1. CIMA, Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs. B-Boy, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi - ***1/4
2. Jack Evans vs. Genki Horiguchi vs. Akira Tozawa - ***
3. Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong - ***1/2
4. Roderick Strong vs. Masaaki Mochizuki - ***1/4
5. Austin Aries vs. Susumu Yokosuka - ***1/2
6. MAGU-yan, The Turboman & Turbo-yan vs. Gamma & Naoki Tanisak - **1/4
7. Roderick Strong & Matt Sydal vs. CIMA & Don Fujii vs. Ryo Saito & Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino & Jimmy Rave - ****

Overall show rating - ***1/4 (Freaking awesome DVD for only $3)


----------



## MrPaiMei

I guess I have to rewatch that main event, I didnt even think it was top 3 on that show.


----------



## -Mystery-

MrPaiMei said:


> I guess I have to rewatch that main event, I didnt even think it was top 3 on that show.


I really liked it. **** might be pushing it but I think a minimum of ***3/4 is fair. I thought the action was nice and crisp along with the crowd being behind the match. I don't watch Dragon Gate much so maybe that could be the reason I rated it high.


----------



## ROH

I saw that main event on youtube. It was a really fun match, with lots of nice stuff. I would have liked more nearfalls though. ***3/4 IMO.


----------



## Future Star

mystery, where did u get wrestlejam for $3 from?


----------



## -Mystery-

Future Star said:


> mystery, where did u get wrestlejam for $3 from?


IVPVideos.com


----------



## KingKicks

-Mystery- said:


> *Toryumon Wrestlejam*
> 1. CIMA, Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs. B-Boy, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi - ***1/4
> 2. Jack Evans vs. Genki Horiguchi vs. Akira Tozawa - ***
> 3. Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong - ***1/2
> 4. Roderick Strong vs. Masaaki Mochizuki - ***1/4
> 5. Austin Aries vs. Susumu Yokosuka - ***1/2
> 6. MAGU-yan, The Turboman & Turbo-yan vs. Gamma & Naoki Tanisak - **1/4
> 7. Roderick Strong & Matt Sydal vs. CIMA & Don Fujii vs. Ryo Saito & Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino & Jimmy Rave - ****
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/4 (Freaking awesome DVD for only $3)


I also got this from IVPVideos last week, and thought it was an very cool show especially for being so cheap. I really enjoyed the main event, was hilarious to see even the Japanese crowds throw toilet roll at the Muscle Outlawz.

Also, the beginning of the DVD when all the wrestlers for Wrestlejam are gathering and Strong and CIMA go towards the Muscle Outlawz, and Chris Bosh saying he is going to bite Strong's D**k off was hilarious.


----------



## watts63

Chris Bosh saying that to Strong was hiliarious. Too bad that they didn't put Bosh matches in the DVD tho. Shame.

Has anyone seen Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson II on PWG Uncanny X-Mas?

*Best of CM Punk in OVW*

CM Punk vs. Brent Albright II ***3/4 (Very Good Match)

CM Punk vs. Brent Albright I ***1/4 (Really Good Match)

CM Punk vs. Elijah Burke **3/4 (Another Good Aftermath Between Punk & Basham)

CM Punk, Doug Basham & Miles vs. Brent Albright & Elijah Burke **3/4

CM Punk vs. Danny Inferno **1/2-**3/4 (Decent Match; Played The Heel Real Well)

CM Punk vs. Doug Basham **1/2 (OK Match; Liked How Punk Didn't Shake Basham's Hand)

*OVW Television Championship*
Ken Doane (c) vs. CM Punk **1/2 (Liked How This Match With Down Before, Middle & After The Match)

***Two Very Good Promos From CM Punk Like Usual***

*If You Are A BIG CM Punk Fan, You May Want To Get This DVD. I Was Very Impressed How They Used Punk & The Booking Team Did It Right*​


----------



## El Conquistador

ROH™ said:


> Yeah, whether it be getting his moveset from Naruki Doi or Magnitude Kishiwada best of's, or just hitting big moves for the sake of hitting big moves - not telling any story or anything.


Get over that one incident you cried about, it wasn't that bad or that big of a deal. Honestly, I have no idea what you've been smoking but in IWA-MS he's not big move after big move, unless of course mat work submissions and arm drags constitute as "big" moves. Didn't know I couldn't enjoy his work because your opinionated mind doesn't, my fault.


----------



## ROH

M.W. said:


> Get over that one incident you cried about, it wasn't that bad or that big of a deal. Honestly, I have no idea what you've been smoking but in IWA-MS he's not big move after big move, unless of course mat work submissions and arm drags constitute as "big" moves. Didn't know I couldn't enjoy his work because your opinionated mind doesn't, my fault.


It seems to be that the IWA: MS stuff you're talking about is pretty recent, which I haven't seen. From "arm drags" it sounds like he's trying to do lucha. Anyways, from what I have seen he's been pretty bad, it wasn't just 'the incident' too. I didn't say you couldn't enjoy his work, the way you said he was underrated was portraying it as a fact.


----------



## watts63

*IWA-MS Simply The Best VII*

Low Ki vs. Too Cold Scorpio ***3/4 (Like To See A Rematch)

*Moustache vs. Hair*
Josh Abercrombie vs. Tyler Black ***1/2 (Very Good Match)

*Flippy Tournament Semi-Finals*
Ruckus vs. Derek Frazier ***1/4-***1/2 (Very Entertaining Match)

Brandon Thomaseli, Marek Brave & Darin Corbin vs. Gran Akuma, Icarus & Shiima Xion ***1/4

Chuck Taylor vs. Delirious ***1/4

Ace Steel vs. Ricky Reyes ***1/4 (Reyes' Neck Should Be Broken After That Powerbomb By Steel; Sick Move)

*Finals; TLC Falls Count Anywhere*
Ruckus vs. Ricochet ***-***1/4

*IWA-MS Tag Team Championship; No DQ Anything Goes*
Drake Younger & Ian Rotten (c) vs. Brain Damaged & Deranged ***-***1/4 (F'N Brutality Folks)

*IWA-MS Heavweight Championship*
Toby Klein (c) vs. Arik Cannon ***-***1/4

*Flippy Tournament Semi-Finals*
Ricochet vs. Aaron Draven **3/4-***

*NWA Mid-West/IWA Mid-South Women's Championship*
Mickie Knuckles (c) vs. Rain **1/2-**3/4

Sal & Vito Thomaseli vs. Trik Davis & American Kick Boxer **1/4

Shane Storm vs. Ryan Cruz 3/4* (Thank God That Ryan Cruz Has The Northstar Express Now Because He Was Awful & Shane Storm Sucked)​


----------



## ROH

^ What year is that show from?


----------



## watts63

ROH™ said:


> ^ What year is that show from?


August, 2006. Just before TPI.

*Best of Chris Hero in CZW Volume Three: I Am Iron Man*

*CZW Iron Man Championship; High Stakes 2 Night*
Chris Hero (c) vs. Super Dragon ***3/4

*CZW Iron Man Championship; Breaking Point...*
Chris Hero (c) vs. Homicide ***1/2-***3/4

*CZW Iron Man Championship; High Stakes 2 Day*
Chris Hero (c) vs. Alex Shelley ***1/2

*CZW Iron Man Championship; Possession*
Chris Hero (c) vs. BJ Whitmer ***1/4-***1/2

*Night of Infamy 3*
Chris Hero vs. B-Boy ***1/4

*Breaking Point...*
Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. JC Bailey & Chris Cash ***-***1/4

*CZW Iron Man Championship; Cage of Death 6*
Chris Hero (c) vs. B-Boy **3/4​


----------



## MMAWrestlingfan07

I'm looking to catch up with some ROH shows. Starting from Glory By Honor V Night 1 - Supercard of Honor II, what are the 4 best ROH shows that I should purchase?? Rep for anyone who helps me out on this.


----------



## watts63

Glory By Honor V Night Two
Supercard of Honor II
FYF: Liverpool
FYF: Finale


----------



## ROH

*Dragon Gate Infinity 62*

1. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Dr. Muscle vs. Akira Tozawa, Kenichiro Arai & Taku Iwasa - **1/2 (some comedy, some action, short)

2. Open the Triangle Gate Title: Genki Horiguchi, Cyber Kong & Gamma vs. CIMA Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito (c) - *** (Good 6 man, a little short)

3. Open the Triangle Gate Title: Magnitude Kishiwada, Naruki Doi & Gamma vs. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito (c) - ***3/4 (Awesome, action filled match)

4. Open the Triangle Gate Title: Magnitude Kishiwada, Naruki Doi & Gamma vs. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito - ***1/2 (same as previous match but slower)

5. Open the Brave Gate Title: Genki Horiguchi (c) vs. Dragon Kid - ***1/2 (really good match, a good story told)

6. Typhoon vs. Muscle Outlaw'z Naniwa-Style Elimination Match: CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka, Ryo Saito, Dragon Kid, BxB Hulk, Anthony W. Mori & Matt Sydal vs. Magnitude Kishiwada, Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Genki Horiguchi, Gamma, Cyber Kong & Jack Evans - ***3/4 (really messy early, but got really hot in the second half)

7. Open the Dream Gate Title: Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (c) - ***1/2 (Real good match with good psycology and drama)

*Overall show thoughts*: This was my first whole DG show, and I enjoyed it. Every match was short, but really easy and fun to watch. Loads of cool action and all that jazz on this show too.

*Overall show score*: 7.5/10.


----------



## Sephiroth

MMAWrestlingfan07 said:


> I'm looking to catch up with some ROH shows. Starting from Glory By Honor V Night 1 - Supercard of Honor II, what are the 4 best ROH shows that I should purchase?? Rep for anyone who helps me out on this.


Glory By Honor V: Night 2
Final Battle 2006
FYF: Finale
Supercard of Honor 2


----------



## McQueen

watts63 said:


> Glory By Honor V Night Two
> Supercard of Honor II
> FYF: Liverpool
> FYF: Finale


I'd recommend the same 4 shows.


----------



## Corey

What are the overall best Dragon Gate shows other than Wrestlejam?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Dragon Gate Infinity #62*
1. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Dr. Muscle vs. Akira Tozawa, Kenichiro Arai & Taku Iwasa - **1/4
2. Open the Triangle Gate Title: Genki Horiguchi, Cyber Kong & Gamma vs. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito - ***
3. Open the Triangle Gate Title: Magnitude Kishiwada, Naruki Doi & Gamma vs. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito - ***1/4
4. Open the Triangle Gate Title: Magnitude Kishiwada, Naruki Doi & Gamma vs. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito - ***1/2
5. Open the Brave Gate Title: Genki Horiguchi vs. Dragon Kid - ***1/4
6. Typhoon vs. Muscle Outlaw'z Naniwa-Style Elimination Match: CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka, Ryo Saito, Dragon Kid, BxB Hulk, Anthony W. Mori & Matt Sydal vs. Magnitude Kishiwada, Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Genki Horiguchi, Gamma, Cyber Kong & Jack Evans - ****1/4
7. Open the Dream Gate Title: Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Jushin "Thunder" Liger - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/2 (It's official. I'm hooked to Dragon Gate)


----------



## MrPaiMei

Nice to see everyone FINALLY getting into DG. Been my favorite promotion since I first saw them in late 05. Shows to check out: KOBE World 2005 and 2006, Dragon Gate Infinity 7/05, 3/25/07.


----------



## KingKicks

sephy37 said:


> Glory By Honor V: Night 2
> Final Battle 2006
> FYF: Finale
> Supercard of Honor 2


I also recommend these 4.


----------



## dman88

Do you get Dragon Gate DVD's off ivpvideos?

I just watched the 5Y5:Finale. It is one of the best shows I have ever seen. Everyone needs to buy this if you haven't already.


----------



## MrPaiMei

dman88 said:


> Do you get Dragon Gate DVD's off ivpvideos?
> 
> I just watched the 5Y5:Finale. It is one of the best shows I have ever seen. Everyone needs to buy this if you haven't already.


PuroDVDSource is better for DG, but I normally buy from traders.


----------



## KingKicks

MrPaiMei said:


> PuroDVDSource is better for DG, but I normally buy from traders.


How much are DVDs on PuroDVDSource? I've never heard of it and what companies do they have?


----------



## Sephiroth

dman88 said:


> Do you get Dragon Gate DVD's off ivpvideos?
> 
> I just watched the 5Y5:Finale. It is one of the best shows I have ever seen. Everyone needs to buy this if you haven't already.


IVPVideos is a great place to get Dragon Gate stuff because they are CHEAP! 2.99 is a great bargain. plus the guy has tons of comps and best ofs so finding a a dvd with tons of great CIMA or Dragon Kid matches is easy to find.


----------



## MrPaiMei

PDVDS has $5 for one disc and $8 for 2Discs. They have a lot of DG stuff IVP doesn't.


----------



## KingKicks

MrPaiMei said:


> PDVDS has $5 for one disc and $8 for 2Discs. They have a lot of DG stuff IVP doesn't.


Excellent, Thanks.


----------



## ROH

*Dragon Gate Infinity 61*

1. Tozawa-juku vs. Otokojuku #2, Referee: Danshoku Dino & Muscle Sakai vs. Akira Tozawa & Taku Iwasa - *** (rating for comedy and entertainment value)

2. Dragon Kid Return Match: Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid - ***1/4 (Fun sprint)

3. Jushin Thunder Liger & BxB Hulk vs. Don Fujii & Masaaki Mochizuki - **3/4 (Decent match, a little slow at times)

4. Magnitude Kishiwada vs. BxB Hulk - ***3/4 (Kickass match, BxB Hulk Pwns)

5. WAR International Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: CIMA & Susumu Yokosuka vs. Jado & Gedo (c) - **1/2 (Jado and Gedo sucked HARD here)

6. Magnitude Kishiwada, Genki Horiguchi & Gamma vs. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito - ***1/2 (Your usual good 6 man with these guys)

7. Open the Triangle Gate Title: Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Gamma (c) vs. Ryo Saito, Dragon Kid & Anthony W. Mori - **** (Amazing match, a great showcase of the Dragon Gate style)

*Overall show score*: 7.5/10 (would have gotten 8 if matches 3 and 5 were *** or more)


----------



## Spartanlax

Oh man, I just saw Genki Horiguchi's new look in the 14 man tag match (***3/4 by the way, definitely worth checking out), and it's freaking A W E S O M E! His look and his heel work has made me love him and DG even more.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Oh yeah, Genki's been rocking that since about summertime. He's gotten hella over as a heel, getting some hair extensions to kill Hage, changing Backslide from Heaven to Backslide from Hell, he rocks a skullcap normally (not in that match), he's awesome. He's got the Brave Gate strap now too, so he's not stuck in the "nothing to do" trap many DG guys who aren't stable leaders are.


----------



## watts63

Horiguchi kicks ass as a heel. He look totally different when he was a face. Turning is the best thing for his career. Too bad he wasn't in ROH Wrestlemania Weekend this year.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Oh yeah, And ROH? Jado and Gedo have ALWAYS sucked hard, all the way back to when Jado would stink up J Cups in the 90's. Liger doesn't seem extremely motivated in DG, but his stuff is at least always good.


----------



## ROH

^ Is that sarcasm (serious question)? They were really bad in the match I watched.

Just watched Aries Yokosuka from WrestleJam...it was pretty good. It did feel rushed at times, and Aries seemed a little off his game. It was a pretty awesome match though, ***1/4_***1/2.


----------



## MrPaiMei

No, they've always been awful. Jado, for seem reason, has always been reasonably pushed, I imagine he's a friend of Liger (Main member of CTU, Liger was booking the JCups back then, etc.), hence his reasonable "success".


----------



## ROH

Ok cool. I don't know why Honor™ marks for them. 

---------------

Gonna watch Dragon Gate Infinity 60 tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## T-C

ROH™ said:


> Ok cool. I don't know why Honor™ marks for them.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> Gonna watch Dragon Gate Infinity 60 tomorrow hopefully.


Honor marks for them??

He has gone way down in my estimation.

Jado is really shitty and Gedo is just slightly above shit.


----------



## ROH

^ Yeah, he seriously does. He said he couldn't get enough of them.


----------



## Spartanlax

Oh, didn't know Genki's been like that for so long. I was in DG big time last year (before anyone here really talked about it ), but I never got to keep up due to lack of money. Well, I finally got money, and it seems like the perfect time with Liger in DG and the whole MOZ/Typhoon war going on.


----------



## Corey

*IVP Puro DVD Sampler*
_Kobashi/Tamon Honda/Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Morishima/Mohammed Yone/KENTA - ****_

_Giant Bernard vs. Yuji Nagata - ****1/4_

_Ryo Saito/Dragon Kid/Genki Horiguchi vs. CIMA/Don Fujii/Naruki Doi - N/R (clipped to 11:00, full match had to have been at least ****1/2, amazing clips)_

_200 Light Tubes Death Match: Takashi Sasaki vs. Naoki Numazawa - N/R (I can't rate deathmatches, but it was really fun to watch)_

_Misawa/Kobashi/Akiyama vs. Kawada/Akira Taue/Masa Fuchi - N/R (clipped, I really didn't get into too much, but I'm sure a lot of others did )_

_Mayumi Ozaki/Dynamite Kansai vs. Toshiyo Yamada/Manami Toyota - *******_

_Ebessan vs. Kushinbo Kamen - :lmao What the hell was that?? I can't rate this._​


----------



## MrPaiMei

In case you don't know ROH, all Infinity matches are clipped to all hell, hence most feeling rushed.


----------



## Sephiroth

MrPaiMei said:


> Oh yeah, Genki's been rocking that since about summertime. He's gotten hella over as a heel, getting some hair extensions to kill Hage, changing Backslide from Heaven to Backslide from Hell, he rocks a skullcap normally (not in that match), he's awesome. He's got the Brave Gate strap now too, so he's not stuck in the "nothing to do" trap many DG guys who aren't stable leaders are.


it hasn't been since summer. he turned heel back in February.

edit: and i agree on Gedo. i've ALWAYS hated his overweight piece of shit ass and absolutely loathe him in Super J Cup 94 and 95. just because he's got a better body now than over half the WWE roster doesn't make him any better and i haven't been a fan of the Jado/Gedo tag team which every seems to jerk off a lot on. Lyger in his black CTU attire is the shit tho.


----------



## peep4life

Finally ordered the last two FYF shows. I'm know I'm a little behind but I'm a busy guy. Can't wait to watch the finale, the way everyone is talking it up my expectations are through the roof.


----------



## ROH

MrPaiMei said:


> In case you don't know ROH, all Infinity matches are clipped to all hell, hence most feeling rushed.


okok. They're nice and easy to watch though.


----------



## MrPaiMei

sephy37 said:


> it hasn't been since summer. he turned heel back in February.
> 
> edit: and i agree on Gedo. i've ALWAYS hated his overweight piece of shit ass and absolutely loathe him in Super J Cup 94 and 95. just because he's got a better body now than over half the WWE roster doesn't make him any better and i haven't been a fan of the Jado/Gedo tag team which every seems to jerk off a lot on. Lyger in his black CTU attire is the shit tho.


Oh yeah, don't know how I mixed that up. Geuss I blocked out all the time from Do Fixer pretty much dying in August to Typhoon forming in February.


----------



## Corey

I just made my first big order from IVP. Here's what I got:

ROH Invades Japan Vol.1 (Custom Cover Art)
Toryumon Wrestlejam
Toryumon 04/23/06
Toryumon 12/27/05
Toryumon 12/26/05

Let's hope it gets here in sooner than 11 days. (That's how long my Puro Sampler took)

Next on my list of DVDs to buy (when I get the $):
Chikara 'The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance'
IWA-MS 'A Phenomenal Invasion 2'
Chikara 'YLC #4 Night 3'
Chikara 'Running in the Red'
Toryumon 07/02/06

There's too much wrestling out there... (just kidding)


----------



## Blasko

You're lucky. My Sampler doesn't even WORK. :side:


----------



## MrPaiMei

JE187, I don't know if you just like the card better, but definatly check out DG 7/3/05 before 7/2/06. The Triangle Gate match from 05 is one of the best matches all time in DG.


----------



## KingKicks

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I just made my first big order from IVP. Here's what I got:
> 
> ROH Invades Japan Vol.1 (Custom Cover Art)
> Toryumon Wrestlejam
> Toryumon 04/23/06
> Toryumon 12/27/05
> Toryumon 12/26/05
> 
> Let's hope it gets here in sooner than 11 days. (That's how long my Puro Sampler took)
> 
> Next on my list of DVDs to buy (when I get the $):
> Chikara 'The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance'
> IWA-MS 'A Phenomenal Invasion 2'
> Chikara 'YLC #4 Night 3'
> Chikara 'Running in the Red'
> Toryumon 07/02/06
> 
> There's too much wrestling out there... (just kidding)


Awesome order, when i ordered the ROH invades Japan, the custom cover art version came out the day after i got it :no:


----------



## Obfuscation

Ok so I am able to get a show off of IVP and I am wanting something from Dragon's Gate other than Wrestlejam, so what else is good in 06?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

If there are any UWA Hardcore Wrestling fans or CZW fans I was wondering what are some good shows for someone who wants to get into the promotion?


----------



## Blasko

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> If there are any UWA Hardcore Wrestling fans or CZW fans I was wondering what are some good shows for someone who wants to get into the promotion?


 Night of Infamy 4 is possible the best CZW show, ever. 

Cage of Death 8 got some positive reviews as well...


----------



## Future Star

are the best of bryan danielson and best of homicide good? I havent heard much about the two


----------



## Corey

MrPaiMei said:


> JE187, I don't know if you just like the card better, but definatly check out DG 7/3/05 before 7/2/06. The Triangle Gate match from 05 is one of the best matches all time in DG.


Yeah it was pretty much just card wise. The clipped version of that 6-man is on the sampler and the only other thing that looked really appealing to me was Mochizuki/TAKA. But I'll definitely give it a look now if it's better than the KOBE '06 show. '06 looked pretty good but I only had a certain amount of $ I could spend, so I didn't. I might get those two along with a NOAH show or two in my next order. Have you seen any of the other three DG shows I ordered?


----------



## X/L/AJ

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> If there are any UWA Hardcore Wrestling fans or CZW fans I was wondering what are some good shows for someone who wants to get into the promotion?


Like relatively new CZW within the last year or two or old school CZW like the Mondo, Beater, Zandig, etc era?

Also, I heard UWA: Hardcore is coming out with a Best of 06 (it could be out) but I would just wait and look into that.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah it was pretty much just card wise. The clipped version of that 6-man is on the sampler and the only other thing that looked really appealing to me was Mochizuki/TAKA. But I'll definitely give it a look now if it's better than the KOBE '06 show. '06 looked pretty good but I only had a certain amount of $ I could spend, so I didn't. I might get those two along with a NOAH show or two in my next order. Have you seen any of the other three DG shows I ordered?


Well, IMO Wrestlejam is one of the better Infinity shows out there, and is a awesome starting point for ROH fans, so I'd watch that first. The King of Gate shows can be kind of hit and miss, cause DG is mainly tag based, but theres a lot of really good matches there, Susumu-Kid, CIMA-Susumu, the Finals, and you get to see Shingo when he was really starting out in a bit of a breakout show, so that is definatly worth the cash. The 4/23 PPV is pretty damn good too, and, big surprise, Susumu brings the awesome, as this was probably the peak of Saito as a single and they really brought a great match, one of the better DG singles I've seen. The Bloodgen match is definatly good, not a classic but its the start of MO'z and very important. And Masato's Brave Gate run is awesome, and he gets a good defense on that show. Definatly a good purchase.


----------



## Spartanlax

Yoshino with the Brave Gate = awesomeness, had a great singles match with nearly everyone.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Hailsabin said:


> Ok so I am able to get a show off of IVP and I am wanting something from Dragon's Gate other than Wrestlejam, so what else is good in 06?


7/2/2006, The King of Gate PPV, any Susumu Dream Gate defenses.


----------



## Corey

Thanks man. You sure do know a lot about DG. Planning ahead: are there any other really good shows out there other than the KOBE's?


----------



## Obfuscation

MrPaiMei said:


> 7/2/2006, The King of Gate PPV, any Susumu Dream Gate defenses.


I should have been more specific:$

Only $2.99 ones, so are the other 2 you named 2.99?


----------



## MrPaiMei

Gotta get off my computer, I'll give you a list tommorow, but basic thing about Infinity's: The way they are clipped, if something sounds good, it probably is at least entertaining, cause they can clip it to the good stuff. Also, the 7/05 Infinitys with BloodGen-DoFixer Triangle Gate matches are must haves, like, #23 and maybe 25. Go to dgusa.puroresufan.com and check out the Mugendai section, it has matchlistings for every Infinity. Little hard to find using IVP, but good for Purodvdsource.com. IVP still hasn't made the Toryumon-Dragon Gate change.


----------



## Corey

Hailsabin said:


> I should have been more specific:$
> 
> Only $2.99 ones, so are the other 2 you named 2.99?


No, the 7/2 show is $8.99 and the King of Gate PPVs are both $5.99 (12/26/05 and 12/27/05).

BTW, thanks PaiMei. You're a huge help.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

X/L/AJ said:


> Like relatively new CZW within the last year or two or old school CZW like the Mondo, Beater, Zandig, etc era?
> 
> Also, I heard UWA: Hardcore is coming out with a Best of 06 (it could be out) but I would just wait and look into that.


Yeah i'm a fan of the Mondo era but i'm also lookin for some shows from maybe 2004 or 2005.


----------



## X/L/AJ

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Yeah i'm a fan of the Mondo era but i'm also lookin for some shows from maybe 2004 or 2005.


Well, all the Tournaments of Death are a must! (at least for me). Then Strictly CZW is quite good as is Night of Infamy 4 like Blasko said. Ultraviolent Freedom of Expression is rad too & Deja Vu 3. And um, COD 5, 6, & 8 are worth checking out. Not sure how many you want to pick up but that should get ya started.

Edit - Almost forgot Violent By Design. That would be a good one to pick up for sure.


----------



## The_Boogey_Man

*IWA MS: Queen of the Deathmatches*
1.Mickie Knuckles vs. Ann Thraxx (Unlucky 7 Match) - ***
2.Rachel Putski vs. Vanessa Kraven (Thumbtack Match) - **1/2
3.Sexxxy Eddy vs. Amy Lee (4 Corners of Pain) - ***1/4
4.Mayumi Ozaki vs. Sumie Sakai (Barbed Wire Massacre) - ***1/2
5.Mickie Knuckles vs. Rachel Putski (Taipei Deathmatch) - **** (MOTN)
6.Mayumi Ozaki vs. Sexxxy Eddy (2/3 Light Tube Cabins) - ***
7.Mickie Knuckles vs. Mayumi Ozaki (NRBW, Light Tubes, FBTW, Cage Match) - ***1/2

Overall:***1/4

*IWA Deep South Carnage cup 2006*
1.Insane Lane vs. Ric Hayes (Razor Wire Boards & Light Tubes) - ***
2.Necro Butcher vs. Mitch Page (Unlucky 13 Light Tubes Match) - ***1/4
3.Dysfunction vs. Freakshow (Homewrecker Deathmatch) - ***3/4
4.Ian Rotten vs. Mickie Knuckles (Barefoot Thumbtacks) - ****1/2 (MOTN)
5.Drake Younger vs. Dustin Lee (Ladders, Tables, & Light Tubes) - ***1/2
6.Bull Pain vs. Corporal Robinson (Light Tube Ropes Match) - **1/4
7.Hugh Rouge & Dave The Rave vs. Chuey Martinez & Don Juan - **
8.Cabana Man Dan vs. Chrisjen Hayem - ***1/4
9.Second Chance Deathmatch Rumble - **
10.Drake Younger vs. Ian Rotten (2/3 Light Tube Cabins) - ***1/2
11.Necro Butcher vs. Freakshow (Taipei Deathmatch) - ***3/4
12.Corporal Robinson vs. Tank (4 Corners of Pain) - ***1/2
13.Insane Lane vs. Bull Pain (Home Run derby Deathmatch) - **1/2
14. Necro Butcher vs. Insane Lane vs. Corporal Robinson vs. Drake Younger (200 Light Tubes) - ****1/4

Overall: ***3/4

*IWA East Coast: Masters of Pain 2006*
1.Jun Kasai vs. Toby Klein (No Rope Barbed Wire/Pool of Lobsters) - **1/2
2.Mad Man Pondo vs. Coke Hane (Fan-Tastic Four Match) - ***
3.Corporal Robinson vs. Drake Younger (Garden of Eden) - ***1/4
4.JC Bailey vs. Too Tough Tony (Fans Bring the Weapons) - ****1/4 (MOTN)
5.Jun Kasai vs. Mad Man Pondo (Electrified Light Tubes) - **1/2
6.JC Bailey vs. Corporal Robinson (Barefoot Thumbtacks Ghetto Shoes Match) - ***1/2
7.Jun Kasai vs. JC Bailey (Barbed Wire Cage/Bed of Nails) - **1/2

Overall:**3/4


----------



## ROH

*Dragon Gate Infinity 60*

1. Open the Triangle Gate Title: Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Gamma vs. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Matt Sydal - ****3/4* (great 6 man)

2. Open the Brave Gate Title: Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Matt Sydal - ****3/4_***** (great match, great chemistry)

3. Open the Dream Gate Title: Don Fujii (c) vs. Masaaki Mochizuki - *****1/4* (Incredibly stiff, intense and dramatic match)

4. Jushin Thunder Liger, Jado & Gedo vs. Don Fujii, Masaaki Mochizuki & Yasushi Kanda - ***** (Pretty good match)

5. Cyber Kong & Cyber Gang vs. CIMA & Susumu Yokosuka - ***** (decent match, good psycology with the ending)

6. Open the Triangle Gate Title, Title vs. PoS.HEARTS Unit Dissolve Match: Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Gamma vs. Anthony W. Mori, Super Shisa & BxB Hulk - ****1/2* (Very good 6 man)

7. Naniwa-shiki Elimination Match: CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka, Ryo Saito & Anthony W. Mori vs. Masato Yoshino, Genki Horiguchi, Gamma & Cyber Gang - ****** (Excellent match, loads of action)

*Overall show thoughts*: Easily the best I've seen from Dragon Gate. Every match here was good - excellent, nothing was bad. Also 4 matches reaching the **** mark.

*Overall show score*: 9/10.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Sent you a PM ROH, 60 looks amazing, can't wait for my next DG batch to get in. If only 63 could air so I could get that shit soon, and to make it worse, I just found out 63 is ROH stuff I've already seen, so I'm waiting for nothing! ANGER.


----------



## ROH

*IWA:MS Sunday Bloody Sunday*

Hermandez vs Low Ki - *****_****1/4*

*IWA:MS Hurt*

Roderick Strong vs Low Ki - ******


----------



## Sephiroth

ROH™ said:


> *IWA:MS Sunday Bloody Sunday*
> 
> Hermandez vs Low Ki - *****_****1/4*
> 
> *IWA:MS Hurt*
> 
> Roderick Strong vs Low Ki - ******


how's Hernandez in a non-TNA booked situation? the only non TNA stuff of his i remember is his match in early ROH and BotB 4 against Hero.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

X/L/AJ said:


> Like relatively new CZW within the last year or two or old school CZW like the Mondo, Beater, Zandig, etc era?
> 
> Also, I heard UWA: Hardcore is coming out with a Best of 06 (it could be out) but I would just wait and look into that.


Yeah, UWA are releasing a dvd that contains the MOTN on all their 2006 shows. MOTN were voted on by the fans on the message board.


----------



## Corey

Thats_howIroll said:


> Yeah, UWA are releasing a dvd that contains the MOTN on all their 2006 shows. MOTN were voted on by the fans on the message board.


Man that sounds sweet. Can you tell me where I can find this list?


----------



## Homicide_187

Hey ROH™ quick question, is that Dragon Gate Infinity 60 show on IVPVideos?


----------



## -Mystery-

Homicide_187 said:


> Hey ROH™ quick question, is that Dragon Gate Infinity 60 show on IVPVideos?


Don't think so. I believe you have to download it off the net (atleast that's what ROH did).


----------



## Homicide_187

-Mystery- said:


> Don't think so. I believe you have to download it off the net (atleast that's what ROH did).


Oh ok I'll look for a torrent then thanks.


----------



## Corey

2 questions:

1. Has anyone seen the 3/25/07 Dragon Gate show? The card looks pretty good. If so, how was it?

2. What are the best NOAH shows other than Departure 2004 and Destiny 2005?


----------



## ROH

Yeah, Mystery hit the nail on the head.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Does anyone know what UWA show the Quack/Claudio match was on?


----------



## Platt

ROH™ said:


> Yeah, Mystery hit the nail on the head.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Does anyone know what UWA show the Quack/Claudio match was on?



Hour Of The Dragon


----------



## AmEagle

ROH™ said:


> Does anyone know what UWA show the Quack/Claudio match was on?


Hour Of The Dragon.


----------



## X/L/AJ

I got Hour of the Dragon on DVD.


----------



## ROH

X/L/AJ said:


> I got Hour of the Dragon on DVD.


I'm not actually gonna ask you anything, because I assume you know what I'm going to ask you!


----------



## X/L/AJ

ROH™ said:


> I'm not actually gonna ask you anything, because I assume you know what I'm going to ask you!


Hmm, I was thinking about it and I'll take your soul in exchange for Quack vs Double C. 

But seriously, I'll put it on my to do list.


----------



## ROH

^ Thanks man.


----------



## Corey

2 questions:

1. Has anyone seen the 3/25/07 Dragon Gate show? The card looks pretty good. How was it?

2. What are the best NOAH shows other than Departure 2004 and Destiny 2005? I was looking at the 3/5/06 show. Looks pretty good. Good choice?


----------



## MrPaiMei

You can get DGI60 from purodvdsource.com or your friendly neighboorhood tape trader.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Jack Evans 187 said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Has anyone seen the 3/25/07 Dragon Gate show? The card looks pretty good. How was it?
> 
> 2. What are the best NOAH shows other than Departure 2004 and Destiny 2005? I was looking at the 3/5/06 show. Looks pretty good. Good choice?


1. 3/25, like, no one has seen. But the only things that look really good to me are Genki-Sydal and the Triangle Gate. An unmotivated Liger and Fujii for 30 minutes does NOT sound appealing to me.
2. 3/5/06 is great, great stuff. Also check out 4/28/07 with a damn good Dragon Gate tag and an AWESOME tag title match.


----------



## Corey

Thanks again PaiMei. That 4/28 show looks pretty good, but I can't seem to find it on IVP... Anyway, I'm just gonna come out and ask you, what are your all time favorite shows from Japan (any promotion, any year)? I'm like so into Japan right now.


----------



## MrPaiMei

It's a lot harder because everything pretty much from the 90's is hard to find in full show form, its basically just downloading matches. But ANYTHING All Japan from, like, 90-95 is absolutly amazing, best run in pro wrestling history, and the NJPW J Cups are must have, specifically 1994 and 1995. And IVP should have 4/28 stocked within the month.


----------



## Tom

Anyone got any reviews for any of these shows...?	

IWA Mid-South July 2, 2005 "No Blood No Guts No Glory 2005"
CZW "Night Of Infamy 4" Nov. 12, 2005
CZW "Night Of Infamy" Nov. 9, 2002
CZW "Only the Strong" Feb. 5, 2005
CZW "Cage Of Death 4" Dec. 14, 2002
CZW "Deja Vu 3" Aug. 13, 2005
IWA Mid-South Aug. 11, 2006 "Simply the Best 7" 
CZW April 12, 2003 "Best Of The Best 3" 
CZW "Best of the Best 4" July 10, 2004


----------



## Spartanlax

xTOMx said:


> Anyone got any reviews for any of these shows...?
> 
> IWA Mid-South July 2, 2005 "No Blood No Guts No Glory 2005"
> *CZW "Night Of Infamy 4" Nov. 12, 2005*
> CZW "Night Of Infamy" Nov. 9, 2002
> CZW "Only the Strong" Feb. 5, 2005
> CZW "Cage Of Death 4" Dec. 14, 2002
> CZW "Deja Vu 3" Aug. 13, 2005
> IWA Mid-South Aug. 11, 2006 "Simply the Best 7"
> CZW April 12, 2003 "Best Of The Best 3"
> CZW "Best of the Best 4" July 10, 2004


1. Nate Webb vs. Niles Young - **3/4
2. Pandoras Box vs. Team Masturbation - ***
3. DJ Hyde & Jon Dahmer vs. Danny Havoc & Necro Butcher - **3/4
4. Heretic vs. Sabian - ***
5. Sexxxy Eddy vs. JC Bailey vs. Derek Frazier - ***1/4
6. Mike Quackenbush vs. Chris Sabin - ***3/4
7. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ruckus - ***1/2
9. Last Man Standing - Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston - ***3/4
10. Shattered Dreams Match involving Sheets of Glass & Taipei Death Match Rules - Necro Butcher & Toby Klein vs. Nick Gage & JC Bailey - **1/2

Easily one of the best, if not the best CZW show ever.


----------



## Future Star

anyone got star ratings for The Best of Bryan Danielson?


----------



## watts63

> Anyone got any reviews for any of these shows...?
> 
> IWA Mid-South July 2, 2005 "No Blood No Guts No Glory 2005"
> CZW "Night Of Infamy 4" Nov. 12, 2005
> CZW "Night Of Infamy" Nov. 9, 2002
> CZW "Only the Strong" Feb. 5, 2005
> CZW "Cage Of Death 4" Dec. 14, 2002
> CZW "Deja Vu 3" Aug. 13, 2005
> *IWA Mid-South Aug. 11, 2006 "Simply the Best 7"*
> CZW April 12, 2003 "Best Of The Best 3"
> CZW "Best of the Best 4" July 10, 2004


I did star ratings on that show if you look back a few pages.


----------



## SP_10

Does any one have a review for CZW violent outbreak.


----------



## Tom

THE POUNCE said:


> Does any one have a review for CZW violent outbreak.


I have it, ill have to watch it again because i haven't seen it in ages, but ill let you know.
*Edit;*

*CZW Violent Outbreak​*
Firstly if you didn't already realise, this disk isn't a full show but a compilation of brutal matches from 2000 to 2003. Its also worth noting that due to the age of the shows the quality isn't great for some of the matches, most being filmed with hand helds and the first two matches on the dvd are only filmed with one camera. 

-*No Rope Barbed Wire Explosion Death Match:* Zandig vs. Lobo 
Heavily Clipped match, i think it only runs for about 4minutes you don't even get to see the ending, these two have had much better matches. N/R

-*200 Light Tubes Death Match:* Nick Gage vs. Wifebeater
Again Clipped **1/2

-*Un FN Believable; Fans Bring the Weapons:* Justice Pain & Johnny Kashmere vs. Nick Mondo & Jun Kasai
Absolutely crazy match, they brawl all over the building use ever weapon you can think of, Kasai takes a sick bump and gets a nasty cut near his elbow which required nearly 100 stitches. Very entertaining, match of the disk for me. ***3/4

-*Zandig vs. Wifebeater *
The stretched in Smyrna incident, Zandig gets taken out early and gets 'stretched' and basically gets the crap kicked out of him leading into a brawl involving, lobo, justice pain, wifebeater, nick mondo, nick gage and nate hatred. N/R

-*200 Light Tubes Death Match:* Nick Gage vs. Nate Hatred
Decent match. **3/4

Im not a huge fan of this disk due to the clipping and poor quality of some of the footage, although if your into the earlier CZW ultraviolent stuff it may be for you. Theres much better disks to spend your money on in my opinion.


----------



## ROH

How long to IVP take to ship to the UK? I heard they were really fast, but I still haven't got my Dragon Gate (KOBE world show 2006) DVD.


----------



## Tom

ROH™ said:


> How long to IVP take to ship to the UK? I heard they were really fast, but I still haven't got my Dragon Gate (KOBE world show 2006) DVD.


Not for me, it usually takes about 10 days. But i know Platt usually gets his pretty quick.


----------



## Platt

ROH™ said:


> How long to IVP take to ship to the UK? I heard they were really fast, but I still haven't got my Dragon Gate (KOBE world show 2006) DVD.



Both orders i've made came in less than a week


----------



## KingKicks

ROH™ said:


> How long to IVP take to ship to the UK? I heard they were really fast, but I still haven't got my Dragon Gate (KOBE world show 2006) DVD.


For me, it took just under 2 weeks due to all the custom covers i had but apparently it's supposed to take about 3 days from the day it's dispatched.


----------



## ROH

*IWA: MS Sunday Bloody Sunday*

Necro Butcher vs Masada - ******


----------



## Future Star

anyone got a review for the Best of Bryan Danielson and best of Homicide?


----------



## MrPaiMei

I'm upping a few quick, fun DG matches right now. Check out the Other Multimedia forum in 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Spartanlax

Thanks PaiMei, I've been downloading a bunch of Japanese matches recently and putting them on my iPOD, since I've found it hard to sit down and watch wrestling on my TV these days for whatever reason. Now I can just sit during study hall and behold the greatness of Liger, Morishima, Horiguchi, etc.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Have you seen my megaposts? Everything I have is MP4, tons of ROH and such. You've probably seen it but if you don't have it in MP4, lemme know and I'll shoot it over to ya. I'm gonna try and get a bunch of puro up too over the next few weeks.


----------



## Tom

Need a review for these two CZW shows pretty soon, if they are worth getting im gona bid for them on ebay, however i've only got just over a day left, so if anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated. 

CZW April 12, 2003 "*Best Of The Best 3*"
CZW "*Best of the Best 4*" July 10, 2004

*edit;*

and *best of the best 5 and 6*, just noticed there for sale aswell


----------



## greatone2

I just watched BJ/Jacobs from SCOHII. The match was nearly perfect. Jimmy sold his knee so well that I thought he had a legit injury. ****1/2


----------



## TONIOY2A

Can somebody give me a review of the IWA:MS TPI 2005 because their are some matches that i'd like to check out but i was wondering if it is worth the buy.


----------



## The Massive Attack

xTOMx said:


> Need a review for these two CZW shows pretty soon, if they are worth getting im gona bid for them on ebay, however i've only got just over a day left, so if anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> CZW April 12, 2003 "*Best Of The Best 3*"
> CZW "*Best of the Best 4*" July 10, 2004
> 
> *edit;*
> 
> and *best of the best 5 and 6*, just noticed there for sale aswell


A review for BOTB 5 can be found at http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/v...sight:-CZW-//Best-of-the-Best-V//-5.14.05.htm. I would say the star ratings are all very accurate.


----------



## WAC

Does anyone know where "good times great memories" Chicargo show is out on DVD, or where I can get the motor city machine guns vs Briscoes


----------



## Platt

ShimmerBoards said:


> ROH should put Vol 8 up on their site with next weekend's merch update, would be my best guess. Like next Thursday. We're having a box shipped to Berwyn overnight... the ROH shipment goes to the offices shipped ground. So yeah, next weekend.


Good to hear it seems along time since Vol 7 was released


----------



## Corey

WAC said:


> Does anyone know where "good times great memories" Chicargo show is out on DVD, or where I can get the motor city machine guns vs Briscoes


No one's posted that match but the Good Times Great Memories show should be out in probably in 3-4 weeks. I thought that This Means War II and Fighting Spirit would be out today, but I guess not.


----------



## KingKicks

Jack Evans 187 said:


> No one's posted that match but the Good Times Great Memories show should be out in probably in 3-4 weeks. I thought that This Means War II and Fighting Spirit would be out today, but I guess not.


I thought they would be as well but i guess they are going to release them next weekend for the next doubleshot.

WAC That match and show aren't available yet.


----------



## Tom

Not sure if its already been posted, but Smartmarkvideo are having a sale this week/weekend.


----------



## ROH

^ lol, their sale banners are always funny.


----------



## Platt

> 1. Lorelei Lee vs. Lexie Fyfe
> 2. Cindy Rogers vs. Serena Deeb
> 3. Allison Danger vs. LuFisto
> 4. Amber O'Neal vs. Josie
> 5. Nikki Roxx vs. Malia Hosaka
> 6. Nattie Neidhart vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel
> 7. Daizee Haze vs. Tiana Ringer
> 8. "The Minnesota Home Wrecking Crew" Lacey & Rain vs. Cheerleader Melissa & MsChif
> 9. Sara Del Rey vs. Mercedez Martinez
> 
> DVD Bonus Match: Sara Del Rey vs. Lorelei Lee





> $10 RING OF HONOR DVD & TICKET SALE RETURNS!!!
> 
> Over 70 Ring of Honor DVD's are on sale plus you can purchase General Admission tickets to all four ROH live events during the month of June.
> 
> You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:
> 
> -The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
> -Road to the Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will battle for the ROH Title)
> -Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
> -All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)
> 
> -One Year Anniversary 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles with the winner get a shot at the ROH Title, Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven, Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. The Amazing Red & AJ Styles ROH Tag Team Title Match)
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
> -Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Glory By Honor II 9/20/03 (Terry Funk vs. CM Punk, Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels)
> 
> -ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Punk & Cabana vs. The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles, Homicide vs. Danielson)
> -World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
> -Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match)
> -Joe vs. Punk II 10/16/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
> -All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide, Austin Aries vs. Low Ki)
> -Final Battle 2004 12/26/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)
> 
> -It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
> -Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
> -Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
> -Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -Escape From New York 7/9/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong ROH Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries, Homicide vs. Jay Lethal)
> -The Homecoming 7/23/05 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave Street Fight)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
> -Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
> -Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match, Embassy vs. Generation Next No DQ Six Man Tag)
> -This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave & Abyss; Daniels vs. Joe vs. Cabana vs. Homicide)
> -Vendetta 11/5/05- (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss, & Prince Nana vs. Austin Aries, AJ Styles, Jack Evans, & Matt Sydal in an 8 Man Tag Team War)
> 
> -Hell Freezes Over 1/14/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. BJ Whitmer, AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal)
> -Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Aries & Strong vs. Danielson & Lethal for the ROH Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki; Trios Tournament 2006)
> -Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
> -Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
> -Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
> -Best in the World 3/25/06 (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans; Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley)
> -Better Than Our Best 4/1/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match; Colt Cabana vs. Homicide Street Fight; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi ROH Tag Title Match; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang)
> -The 100th Show 4/15/06 (Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce, & BJ Whitmer vs. Chris Hero, Necro Butcher, & Super Dragon; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
> -How We Roll 5/12/06 (ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. NWA Champion Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Jay Briscoe vs. Austin Aries, Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong)
> -Ring of Homicide 5/13/06 (Necro Butcher vs. Homicide; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ROH Tag Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
> -Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
> 
> -Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
> -Best of Generation Next- Our Time Is Now
> -Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
> -Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
> -Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite
> -Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
> -Bloodlust Vol. 1- ROH’s Bloodiest Matches
> -Best of The Briscoe Brothers- Tag Team Excellence
> -Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
> -Do or Die II & III
> -Do or Die IV
> 
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
> -Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 1
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
> -Straight Shootin' with 2 Cold Scorpio
> -Straight Shootin' with Kamala
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Mitchell
> -Straight Shootin' with The Blue Meanie
> -Straight Shootin' with Francine
> -Straight Shootin' with Jushin Liger
> -Secrets of the Ring with Dusty Rhodes
> 
> General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:
> 
> -Roxbury Crossing, MA 6/8/07
> -Philadelphia, PA 6/9/07
> -Dayton, OH 6/22/07
> -Chicago Ridge, IL 6/23/07
> 
> Sale prices are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders thru Wednesday, June 6th at 10pm EST!!! Sale prices are not valid on any previously placed orders.


Gonna pick up the new Shimmer dvd 


4/27 has been named The Battle Of St. Paul


----------



## ROH

*CHIKARA: Reys De Volodores* (I just rewatched these 2 matches, BTW)

Chris Hero vs Claudio Castagnoli - *****1/4*
Cheech and Cloudy vs Team FIST - ******


----------



## MrPaiMei

In what can only be described as RIDICULOUSLY SHOCKING, PWG's next 4 DVDs are already available for pre-order. They'll probably ship in about a month, amazing turnaround considering Decembers show was released yesterday. When they come out I plan on ordering the 4 for 40 plus Holy Diver Down. I love the 4 for 40 as it is fairly cheap for masters when I'd probably pay at least 25 even for pirated copies of the shows.


----------



## -Mystery-

SMV sale.


----------



## Platt

^^ 11 hours to late


----------



## Future Star

-Mystery- said:


> SMV sale.


thats already been posted


----------



## -Mystery-

WTF?!?!?! I'm too lazy to look at past pages....

*IWA-MS Spirit of '76*
1. Cash Flo vs. Tarek the Great - **3/4
2. Superstar Steve vs. Jeff Hamrick - **1/2
3. Last Man Standing Match - Steve Stone vs. Rollin Hard - **3/4
4. 30 Minute Iron Man Match - Jimmy Jacobs vs. Alex Shelley - ***3/4
5. "Spyder" Nate Webb vs. Gavin Starr - **
6. Michael Todd Stratton vs. JC Bailey - ***
7. Brad Bradley vs. Mark Wolf - **
8. Chris Hero vs. Ace Steel - ***1/2
9. CM Punk vs. Chris Hamrick - ***
10. Fans Bring The Weapons - Bull Pain vs. Corporal Robinson vs. Mean Mitch Page - **1/4
11. BJ Whitmer vs. Stan Dupp - ***1/4
12. Fans Bring The Weapons - Bad Breed vs. Mad Man Pondo & Bad Boy Hido - **1/2

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## watts63

-PWG World Championship: El Generico (c) vs. Davey Richards
-Claudio Castagnoli vs. Rocky Romero
-The Debut of Franky The Mobster









-PWG World Championship: El Generico (c) vs. Christopher Daniels
-Davey Richards vs. SHINGO
-Alex Shelley vs. Rocky Romero









-PWG World Championship: El Generico (c) vs. PAC
-Low Ki vs. Davey Richards
-Kaz Hayashi vs. Alex Shelley
-Roderick Strong vs. Alex Shelley
-Debut of WSX's Matt Classic









-Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe !!
-Colt Cabana's Farwell Match
-Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost
-PWG World Championship: El Generico (c) vs. Human Tornado
-Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero
-Alex Shelley vs. Claudio Castagnoli
-Kaz Hayashi vs. PAC

*Pre-Order*

Can't wait when ASW V comes out.


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh hell yeah, finally I can pre-order ASW V! I have got to see hoe Joe/Ki and Generico/PAC came out on DVD.

The other covers are pretty cool too, the Generico title reign shows are coming out, thank god!


----------



## peep4life

Gotta get that PWG four pack, really want to see Shelly/Romero and Joe/Ki


----------



## watts63

*Just Ordered Recently:*

PWG Passive Hostility
PWG Based on a True Story
PWG Guitarmadeddon II: Armoryageddon
PWG Holy Diver Down

I can't wait for these to come in the mail.


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS Hardcore Hell & Back 2001*
1. Kevin Northcutt vs. Ricky Murdoch - *3/4
2. Cash Flo vs. Rollin Hard vs. Dysfunction - **3/4
3. Mark Wolf vs. Mitch Ryder - Street Fight - **1/2
4. Too Cold Scorpio, Suicide Kid, Colt Cabana & Ian Rotten vs. CM Punk, Chris Hero, Ace Steel & Danny Dominion - 8 Man Elimination Match - ****1/4
5. "Rugby Thug" Trent Baker vs. THE ROAD DOGG - *3/4
6. Mike Barton vs. Adrian Serrano - Brawl for It All Style Match - N/R
7. Tarek the Great vs. American Kickboxer - ***1/2
8. Axl Rotten vs. Bull Pain - *
9. Balls Mahoney vs. Necro Butcher - Barbed Wire Bat, Thumbtacks & Fans Bring the Weapons Match - **3/4
10. Corporal Robinson vs. Mean Mitch Page - No Ropes, 2 Sides of the Ring with Barbed Wire....the other 2 have pits, one filled with lit cigarettes and the other filled with HOT COALS....crazy stuff....before the match, fans were roasting marshmallows over the coals) - **1/2

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## Rated R Poster

Mystery, Jack Evans 187, Mr PaiMei, McQueen and anyone else who watches Dragon Gate and NOAH. I was wandering where I could find Dragon Gate and Noah DVDs. I checked out Smartmark and IVP and had trouble finding them. Im am really looking into purchasing a few from each promotion so some help would be great. All of you guys got me really into Indy wrestling and you all need to keep it up. Also I am going to post some IWA MS and IWA DS shows that I am interested in and if anyone has any opinions/ratings that would be great.


----------



## .EMO

Try Purodvdsource.com


----------



## Corey

Rated R Poster said:


> Mystery, Jack Evans 187, Mr PaiMei, McQueen and anyone else who watches Dragon Gate and NOAH. I was wandering where I could find Dragon Gate and Noah DVDs. I checked out Smartmark and IVP and had trouble finding them. Im am really looking into purchasing a few from each promotion so some help would be great. All of you guys got me really into Indy wrestling and you all need to keep it up. Also I am going to post some IWA MS and IWA DS shows that I am interested in and if anyone has any opinions/ratings that would be great.


Try ivpvideos.com and purodvdsource.com. Some good Dragon Gate shows are the KOBE World shows, which are 7/3/2005 and 7/2/2006 along with the 4/23/06 show. Some good NOAH is the Departure 2004 show (7/10/2004), the Destiny 2005 show (7/18/2005), and the 3/5/2006 show.

IWA-MS We're No Joke is very good along with the 2006 Ted Petty Invitational, and I've heard 'A Phenomenal Invasion 2' is very good as well.


----------



## watts63

There's a 30% sale at RF Video.com right now & it ends tomorrow.

PWG Astonishing X-Mas
PWG Smell Like Steen Spirit
PWG All-Star Weekend I Night One
PWG The Next Show


----------



## Corey

*Chikara Rey De Voladores*
_PAC vs. Retail Dragon vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet - ***3/4_

_Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****1/4 (MOTYC and the best Chikara match I've ever seen)_

_F.I.S.T. vs. Cheech & Cloudy - ***1/2_​


----------



## CMAngle33

> Straight Edge – The Best of CM Punk in RoH
> 
> CM Punk vs Steve Corino - *** ½
> CM Punk vs Raven (Steel Cage) - *** ¾
> CM Punk vs Doug Williams - *** ¼
> CM Punk vs AJ Styles - *** ¼
> CM Punk vs Bryan Danielson - *** ¾
> CM Punk vs Hydro - ***
> CM Punk vs Austin Aries - *** ½
> 
> *Best Match: *CM Punk vs Raven (Steel Cage)
> *Worst Match: *CM Punk vs Hydro
> 
> *Overall Show *- *** ½


This was a great DVD from top to bottom. The best match was definitely Raven verses Punk. I was digging the match and thinking it could get four stars, but the ending hurt the match. I'm not gonna spoil it for anyone who hasn't saw, I just thought for such a nice long feud, we'd have a bit more definitive ending. The worst match was Punk verses Hydro, but in a Best of DVD, that's not bad. The match felt a bit too basic in the beginning but picked up toward the end. Punk verses Danielson was a great find, being one of my dream matches and all, but the middle bored me stiff because it was that slow technical style. That's not bad, I just wish they kept it a little more interesting. It definitely picked up at the end though and saved the match for me. Overall it is a must have for any Punk fan and anyone looking to get into RoH. I'm just disappointed that there was nothing that was **** and over.


----------



## X/L/AJ

Just took the Buy 4 or more & get 25% off deal up @ smartmark. I picked up some old CZW:

-Tournament of Death 3
-June 9 & July 14, 2001
-A New Beginning, September Slam 2001 & Enough Is Enough
-Live Again

Anyone seen any of these?


----------



## Blasko

ToD 3 is worth the buy. 

Most of the matches, IMO, are above *** stars. Though there's a few matches that just plain out suck (IE, Knoxx/Eddy, Ruckus/Gage). 

Other then those two matches, everything is great.


----------



## Tom

I thought TOD3 was great well worth a watch. Haven't seen any of the others though.


----------



## StraightEdge

Im trying to get into PWG So If I Was To Get 4 PWG DVDs, What Should They Be?


----------



## Corey

Holy shit, this is gotta be a new record. My IVP DVDs were shipped on Saturday and they came today. 2 days! That's amazing.


----------



## MMAWrestlingfan07

While I was at ROH's website, I figured I would post the complete list of dvds that are currently on sale during the $10 sale. It lasts until Wednesday, at 10 pm




$10 DVD & TICKET SALE RETURNS!!!
Friday, June 01, 2007


$10 RING OF HONOR DVD & TICKET SALE RETURNS!!!

Over 70 Ring of Honor DVD's are on sale plus you can purchase General Admission tickets to all four ROH live events during the month of June.

You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each: 



-The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
-Road to the Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will battle for the ROH Title)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson) 
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino) 

-One Year Anniversary 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles with the winner get a shot at the ROH Title, Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Steve Corino vs. Homicide) 
-Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven, Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. The Amazing Red & AJ Styles ROH Tag Team Title Match)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch) 
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy) 
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
-Glory By Honor II 9/20/03 (Terry Funk vs. CM Punk, Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels) 

-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk) 
-ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Punk & Cabana vs. The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles, Homicide vs. Danielson) 
-World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
-Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana) 
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls) 
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley) 
-Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match)
-Joe vs. Punk II 10/16/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
-All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide, Austin Aries vs. Low Ki)
-Final Battle 2004 12/26/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)

-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense) 
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament) 
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky) 
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match) 
-Escape From New York 7/9/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong ROH Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries, Homicide vs. Jay Lethal) 
-The Homecoming 7/23/05 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave Street Fight)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match, Embassy vs. Generation Next No DQ Six Man Tag)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)

-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave & Abyss; Daniels vs. Joe vs. Cabana vs. Homicide)
-Vendetta 11/5/05- (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss, & Prince Nana vs. Austin Aries, AJ Styles, Jack Evans, & Matt Sydal in an 8 Man Tag Team War)


-Hell Freezes Over 1/14/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. BJ Whitmer, AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal)
-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Aries & Strong vs. Danielson & Lethal for the ROH Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki; Trios Tournament 2006)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)

-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Best in the World 3/25/06 (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans; Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley)

-Better Than Our Best 4/1/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match; Colt Cabana vs. Homicide Street Fight; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi ROH Tag Title Match; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang)
-The 100th Show 4/15/06 (Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce, & BJ Whitmer vs. Chris Hero, Necro Butcher, & Super Dragon; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. NWA Champion Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Jay Briscoe vs. Austin Aries, Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong)
-Ring of Homicide 5/13/06 (Necro Butcher vs. Homicide; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ROH Tag Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)


-Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
-Best of Generation Next- Our Time Is Now 
-Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger 
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open 
-Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite 
-Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories 
-Bloodlust Vol. 1- ROH’s Bloodiest Matches 
-Best of The Briscoe Brothers- Tag Team Excellence 
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable 
-Do or Die II & III 
-Do or Die IV 

-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
-Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas 
-Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 1 
-Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 2 
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle 
-Straight Shootin' with 2 Cold Scorpio 
-Straight Shootin' with Kamala 
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Mitchell 
-Straight Shootin' with The Blue Meanie 
-Straight Shootin' with Francine
-Straight Shootin' with Jushin Liger
-Secrets of the Ring with Dusty Rhodes


General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:


-Roxbury Crossing, MA 6/8/07
-Philadelphia, PA 6/9/07
-Dayton, OH 6/22/07
-Chicago Ridge, IL 6/23/07

Sale prices are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders thru Wednesday, June 6th at 10pm EST!!! Sale prices are not valid on any previously placed orders. 



As you can see there are some new shows on the list such as Ring of Homicide.


----------



## Homicide_187

StraightEdge said:


> Im trying to get into PWG So If I Was To Get 4 PWG DVDs, What Should They Be?


The PWG shows I do have are both must owns in Battle of LA 2005 and 2006 you can pick both shows up from Highspots.

Speaking of IVP I saw that they added some new American Dragon comps to their catalog you all might want to check those out.


----------



## Platt

MMAWrestlingfan07 said:


> While I was at ROH's website, I figured I would post the complete list of dvds that are currently on sale during the $10 sale. It lasts until Wednesday, at 10 pm



You mean the list i posted 3 days ago when the sale started


----------



## Obfuscation

StraightEdge said:


> Im trying to get into PWG So If I Was To Get 4 PWG DVDs, What Should They Be?


Yeah Cide was on the money with BOLA 05 & BOLA 06.

All Star Weekend I, II, III, IV & V Nights 1-2(all are great)
Crusin For A Bruisn
Hollywood Globetrotters
88 Miles Per Hour(check highspots, they have that plus a few other good shows for like 8 bucks)
Smells Like Steen Sprit
Zombies Shouldn't Run
Enchantment Under The Sea
Please Don't Call It(The OC)
Card Subject To Change II
Astonishing X-Mas
Uncanny X-Mas
Chakanauah Chaos

Those show work, but all shows are quite solid and very good so most will be worth your money. Make sure you buy off of *Highspots.com ONLY*, don't buy off of PWG.com. Trust me, just listen.


----------



## Spartanlax

FUCK PWG.COM

That's all that needs to be said.


----------



## Obfuscation

Spartanlax said:


> FUCK PWG.COM
> 
> That's all that needs to be said.


:agree: Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Rated R Poster

I plan on buying Ring of Homicide with the 10$ sale. Can anyone let me know if Im making the right decision?


----------



## StraightEdge

Rated R Poster said:


> I plan on buying Ring of Homicide with the 10$ sale. Can anyone let me know if Im making the right decision?


There are probably a few Better Choices but "Ring of Homicide" is Defintally a great buy.


----------



## Corey

Rated R Poster said:


> I plan on buying Ring of Homicide with the 10$ sale. Can anyone let me know if Im making the right decision?


Yes, very good show with a variety of matches. One of Delirous's best singles matches along with a chair throwing riot makes it awesome.

Oh, and as he said, ther are better choices, but this is a good choice.


----------



## Homicide_187

Rated R Poster said:


> I plan on buying Ring of Homicide with the 10$ sale. Can anyone let me know if Im making the right decision?


One of the best shows from last year for only $10 it's a steal.


----------



## Obfuscation

Homicide_187 said:


> One of the best shows from last year for only $10 it's a steal.


Makes me wish I would have waited to save 10 bucks:cuss: 

But yeah a very good show with an awesome Brawl & ROH World Title match.


----------



## Spartanlax

I personally feel RoH is one of the best shows from last year, since it showcased such a wide range of what ROH offers (comedy, tag action, athletic cruiserweights, wild brawls, technical classics, etc) and does each one well. Definitely worth $10.


----------



## Rated R Poster

I think I propped all 5 of you. Thanks again and consider it ordered that card looks great.


----------



## Obfuscation

Rated R Poster said:


> I think I propped all 5 of you. Thanks again and consider it ordered that card looks great.


Smart move, Danielson/Delirious is worth 10 bucks. ****1/2 to me.

Plus the show is so good the ROH videos match is even fun to watch.


----------



## Sephiroth

Rated R Poster said:


> I plan on buying Ring of Homicide with the 10$ sale. Can anyone let me know if Im making the right decision?


i LOVE this show and is one of my favorites from 2006. the opener is a lot of fun and the last 5 matches are fantastic. it's weird saying that but yeah, THE LAST 5 MATCHES ARE ALL GREAT. Delirious's best match imo, Sydal and Daniels putting on another great match, tag title match that is one of the best defenses up until that point, a fun pure title defense against Jay Lethal who's there since he was at BotB VI, and TWO insane brawls.


----------



## The_Boogey_Man

*CZW Restore the Order*
1. Ryan McBride vs. Jon Dahmer vs. Greg Excellent - **3/4
2. CJ O' Doyle vs. JC Ryder - **1/2
3. The Iron Saints vs. Team AnDrew - ***1/2
4. Niles Young vs. Ruckus - ***
5. Sabian vs. Derek Fraizer - ***1/4
6. Toby Klein vs. DJ Hyde - **1/2
7. Drake Younger vs. Danny Havoc (Ultraviolent Underground Match) - ***1/2
8. Cheech vs. Grim Reefer - ***
9. Vortex vs. Cloudy - **3/4
10. Brain Damage vs. Drake Younger (Barbed Wire Ropes, Barbed Wire Boards, & Panes of Glass) - ***3/4

Overall: ***

I will be uploading Brain Damage vs. Drake Younger in a few days


----------



## MMAWrestlingfan07

I need help choosing between two ROH shows from last year for the 10 dollar sale. Out of these two shows, which would be a better buy

100th Show or Weekend of Champions: Night 2?? 

I'm leaning more towards WoC, but I'm unsure. Rep for anyone who helps.


----------



## Sephiroth

i'd go with WOC 2, really underrated show that gets lost in the aftermath of the Milestone Series.

main event tag title match is lots of fun, Dragon/Nigel is great, Whitmer/Super Dragon is a good brawl, and Daniels/Sydal have their best encounter of their series.

the 100th show is alright, i loved Briscoes vs. Styles/Sydal and Delirious/Dragon and the CZW/ROH brawl is f'ing insane, but that's it. WOC 2 was a much better show imo.


----------



## Blasko

From what I've heard, WoC N2 sounds better.


----------



## Claymore

If you have got the rest of the Milestone Series the 100th Show would be a nice but to finish it off...

But Weekend of Champions Night 2 is a great disk with a nice match between Danielson and McGuinnes taking place on it...Oh and you get Joe making fun of Claudio's accent in it....


----------



## ROH

100th show IMO.

WOCN2 was very boring at times for me, Nigel/Danielson isn't for everyone. 100th show had a constant hot crowd (WOCN2 didn't really) and loadsa fun matches, with some really good ones too.


----------



## Sephiroth

ROH™ said:


> Nigel/Danielson isn't for everyone.


this is very true. but i don't think it's because of the two guys in it, but more that the pure stipulations never caught on and people found them boring since the first half of a match is basically trying to get the other guy to use up their rope breaks.


----------



## -Mystery-

The better overall show is Weekend of Champions Night 2. Whitmer/Dragon, Joe/Claudio, Daniels/Sydal, Aries & Strong/Embassy, and Nigel/Danielson were all good.


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH, or anyone else, do you have Chikara's Negative Balance?

That show quickly is up there with Crushing Weight so if you have it I wouldn't mind seeing your thoughts.


----------



## -Mystery-

*CZW Restore The Order*
1. Ryan McBride vs. Jon Dahmer vs. Greg Excellent - *3/4
2. CJ O'Doyle vs. JC Ryder - **
3. The Iron Saints vs. Team AnDrew - **1/4
4. Niles Young vs. Ruckus - **1/2
5. Sabian vs. Derek Frazier - **3/4
6. Toby Klein vs. DJ Hyde - **
7. "Ultraviolent Underground" Drake Younger vs. Danny Havoc - ***1/4
8. Cheech vs. Grim Reefer - ***
9. Scotty Vortekz vs. Cloudy - ***1/4
10. Barbed Wire Ropes - Barbed Wire Board, Pane of Glass - Brain Damage vs. Drake Younger - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## GenerationNeXt

MMAWrestlingfan07 said:


> I need help choosing between two ROH shows from last year for the 10 dollar sale. Out of these two shows, which would be a better buy
> 
> 100th Show or Weekend of Champions: Night 2??
> 
> I'm leaning more towards WoC, but I'm unsure. Rep for anyone who helps.


I would go with WOFC N2, I enjoyed Aries/Strong Vs The Embassy and McGuinness Vs Danielson. Also if you can get Night 1 of the Weekend of Champions also since I feel like that was an underrated show with a good tag team main event, but if you can't then get Weekend of Champions Night 2.


----------



## Corey

*Toryumon WrestleJam*
_CIMA/Jack Evans/Roderick Strong vs. B-Boy/Masato Yoshino/Naruki Doi - ***1/4_

_Ladder Match: Jack Evans vs. Akira Tozawa vs. Genki Horiguchi - ***1/4 (amazing ladder spot at the end)_

_ROH Tag Titles: Austin Aries/Roderick Strong vs. Masato Yoshino/Naruki Doi - ***3/4_

_Roderick Strong vs. Masaaki Mochizuki - ***3/4 (stiff as hell)_

_Austin Aries vs. Susumu Yokosuka - ***1/2 (probably would've been higher if Austin would've sold the leg better)_

_MAGU-Yan/The Turboman/Turbo-Yan vs. Gamma/Naoki Tanisaki - *1/2 (why was this even on the DVD?)_

_$10,000 Jam Cup: Roderick Strong/Matt Sydal vs. CIMA/Don Fujii vs. Dragon Kid/Ryo Saito vs. Masato Yoshino/Jimmy Rave - ****1/4_

*Overall: ***1/2 - ***3/4*
_Must buy for any ROH or Dragon Gate fan. Plus, it's only $2.99._​


----------



## The Massive Attack

Hailsabin said:


> ROH, or anyone else, do you have Chikara's Negative Balance?
> 
> That show quickly is up there with Crushing Weight so if you have it I wouldn't mind seeing your thoughts.


Well, having watched it a couple times, I'll post my thoughts:

-CP Munk, Retail Dragon and Mokujin Ken vs. Darkness Crabtree, Rorschach and Share Cropper: **
-Allison Danger vs. Sumie Sakai: **1/4
-Dark Breed vs. Lancelot: **
-Arik Cannon vs. Tom Carter:***1/2
-F.I.S.T. vs. Equinox & Skayde: **
-Matt Turner & Anthony Franco vs. Cheech & Cloudy: *3/4
-Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli: ***3/4
-Larry Sweeney & Hallowicked vs. Shane Storm & Jigsaw: ***1/4
-Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston:***1/2
-Total:***


----------



## KingKicks

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *Toryumon WrestleJam*
> _CIMA/Jack Evans/Roderick Strong vs. B-Boy/Masato Yoshino/Naruki Doi - ***1/4_
> 
> _Ladder Match: Jack Evans vs. Akira Tozawa vs. Genki Horiguchi - ***1/4 (amazing ladder spot at the end)_
> 
> _ROH Tag Titles: Austin Aries/Roderick Strong vs. Masato Yoshino/Naruki Doi - ***3/4_
> 
> _Roderick Strong vs. Masaaki Mochizuki - ***3/4 (stiff as hell)_
> 
> _Austin Aries vs. Susumu Yokosuka - ***1/2 (probably would've been higher if Austin would've sold the leg better)_
> 
> _*MAGU-Yan/The Turboman/Turbo-Yan vs. Gamma/Naoki Tanisaki - *1/2 (why was this even on the DVD?*)_
> 
> _$10,000 Jam Cup: Roderick Strong/Matt Sydal vs. CIMA/Don Fujii vs. Dragon Kid/Ryo Saito vs. Masato Yoshino/Jimmy Rave - ****1/4_
> 
> *Overall: ***1/2 - ***3/4*
> _Must buy for any ROH or Dragon Gate fan. Plus, it's only $2.99._​


 i was really surprised this was on the dvd instead of a match with Chris Bosh.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Well Gamma and Naoki are big plus it was probably gonna be one of the most watched shows of the year so you want them on. Plus I assume a lot of the comedy was lost in the translation. The crowd was pretty into it anyway.


----------



## Rated R Poster

Jack Evans where did you buy that wrestlejam show?


----------



## Homicide_187

^^^
Try IVPVideos


----------



## Obfuscation

The Massive Attack said:


> Well, having watched it a couple times, I'll post my thoughts:
> 
> -CP Munk, Retail Dragon and Mokujin Ken vs. Darkness Crabtree, Rorschach and Share Cropper: **
> -Allison Danger vs. Sumie Sakai: **1/4
> -Dark Breed vs. Lancelot: **
> -Arik Cannon vs. Tom Carter:***1/2
> -F.I.S.T. vs. Equinox & Skayde: **
> -Matt Turner & Anthony Franco vs. Cheech & Cloudy: *3/4
> -Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli: ***3/4
> -Larry Sweeney & Hallowicked vs. Shane Storm & Jigsaw: ***1/4
> -Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston:***1/2
> -Total:***


Thanks for this. Looks like a solid show. I might get it anyways. Weird I really thought SMV said that Up In Smoke vs Turner/Franco was a good match up, must be a matter of preference. Thanks.


----------



## watts63

benjo said:


> i was really surprised this was on the dvd instead of a match with Chris Bosh.


Yeah I was pissed that their was no Chris Bosh or even Azrieal matches on the DVD.


----------



## The Massive Attack

Hailsabin said:


> Thanks for this. Looks like a solid show. I might get it anyways. Weird I really thought SMV said that Up In Smoke vs Turner/Franco was a good match up, must be a matter of preference. Thanks.


After watching that match again, I bget the feeling I was a bit harsh on it before. I'd knock it up to **1/4. I wouldn't say it was great or anything, but it was solid. Also, the six man and Dark Breed/Lancelot matches were both comedy bouts. My ratings were strictly for the wrestling, but I'd also add another 3/4* to the opener and 1/2* to the tag match for comedy.

It's a really solid show though, and you could certainly do a lot worse for $20.


----------



## Obfuscation

The Massive Attack said:


> After watching that match again, I bget the feeling I was a bit harsh on it before. I'd knock it up to **1/4. I wouldn't say it was great or anything, but it was solid. Also, the six man and Dark Breed/Lancelot matches were both comedy bouts. My ratings were strictly for the wrestling, but I'd also add another 3/4* to the opener and 1/2* to the tag match for comedy.
> 
> It's a really solid show though, and you could certainly do a lot worse for $20.


I kinda figured a match with Ken The Box in it would be a comedy one I still liked the ratings though, just on a first look taken a bit back cause I didn't expect to see a match below **. I will get it regardless, the last few matches seem to make the show anyways, plus i think I might have seen Claudio vs Quack before, it was either this show or Running The Red but I gave that match ***+ and I loved it. Once again thanks for more detail on it.


----------



## Guest

According to todays newswire This Means War II and Fighting Spirit are out this weekend and there is a buy 3 get 1 free sale at this weekends shows. 

The new DVD's are not up on the main site yet.


----------



## Claymore

Yeah, there will probably put them up later today. Also do you think it will be Buy 3 Get 1 Free on the site? Or do you think we will get another sale?


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS Prelude To Death*
1. Chrisjen Hayme vs. Cabana Man Dan - **1/4
2. Mickie Knuckles vs. Christie Summers - **1/4
3. Devon Moore vs. Vortekz - **1/2
4. Jack Thriller & Zack McGuire vs. "Hype" Jimmy Shalwin & Ricochet - **1/2
5. Mitch Ryder vs. Flash Flanagan - **1/4
6. Michael Elgin & Ash vs. "Diehard" Dustin Lee & OMG vs. Hillbilly Jed & Indiana Kidd Jr. - ***1/4
7. Tracy Smothers vs. Z-Barr - **1/4
8. AJ Styles vs. Joker - ***1/2
9. Chuck Taylor vs. Danny Basham - ***
10. Barbed Wire Cage Match & Fans Bring the Weapons: Tank & Drake Younger vs. Insane Lane & Freakshow - *** 

Overall show rating - **3/4 - ***


----------



## Spartanlax

Cannot wait to order Fighting Spirit tonight, such a great show from top to bottom, and one of the best Edison shows ever (above FOTC, tied with 4YAS and RoH). Here's a quick rundown from memory:

Claudio vs Rocky- ***1/4
Steen/Generico vs Briscoes- ****
NRC vs Evans/Delirious- ***1/2
Williams vs Cabana- **3/4 (comedy with a little wrestling)
Shingo vs Cross- ***
Morishima vs McGuinness- ***1/2 (brutally stiff)

And those ratings could either spike or plummett after watching on DVD...but most likely spike


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH Unified (Re-Watch)

1.* 4 Corner Survival*: Colt Cabana vs Matt Sydal vs Spud vs Jonny Storm-***1/4
2. Jimmy Rave vs Davey Richards-***1/2
3. BJ Whitmer vs Claudio Castagnoli-**3/4-***
4. Chris Hero vs Colt Cabana-**3/4
5. Team England vs Team NOAH-****1/4
6. *FWA British World Title:* Robbie Brookside vs Chad Collyer-*3/4-**
7. *ROH World Tag Team Titles:* Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs The Briscoes-*****
8. *ROH World & Pure Title Unification Match:* Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness-****3/4

*Overall*-****1/4

I swear to god this show holds perhaps the best Tag Team Match ever.

EDIT-ignore that symbol(thumbs down) above the post, don't know how it got there:$


----------



## ROH

Hailsabin said:


> 5. Team England vs Team NOAH-****1/4


Srsly?


----------



## Spartanlax

ROH™ said:


> Srsly?


You think the 8 man from SCOH2 is *****, so stfu.


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH™ said:


> Srsly?


Yep. I always love to watch that match, I felt it came off a lot stronger then it was going to be. Only bad thing in the match up was Jody screwing up a springboard crossbody on SUWA. Other than that I felt it was very good.


----------



## KingKicks

Spartanlax said:


> Cannot wait to order Fighting Spirit tonight, such a great show from top to bottom, and one of the best Edison shows ever (above FOTC, tied with 4YAS and RoH). Here's a quick rundown from memory:
> 
> Claudio vs Rocky- ***1/4
> Steen/Generico vs Briscoes- ****
> NRC vs Evans/Delirious- ***1/2
> Williams vs Cabana- **3/4 (comedy with a little wrestling)
> Shingo vs Cross- ***
> Morishima vs McGuinness- ***1/2 (brutally stiff)
> 
> And those ratings could either spike or plummett after watching on DVD...but most likely spike


Really looking forward to this because i'm spoiler free with ROH, so i'm looking forward to pretty much all of these especially the ME.


----------



## Claymore

DVD now up on the site


----------



## Platt

> 1. Kevin Steen vs. Pelle Primeau
> 2. Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey
> 3. Erick Stevens vs. Jason Blade vs. Eddie Edwards vs. El Generico (Four Corner Survival)
> 4. Delirious vs. Colt Cabana
> 5. Jay Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 6. Brent Albright vs. Homicide
> 7. Jack Evans vs. Shingo
> 8. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Austin Aries, Matt Cross & Erick Stevens (Six Man Elimination Match)
> 9. Nigel McGuinness & Doug Williams vs. Takeshi Morishima & Chris Hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Jason Blade & Eddie Edwards vs. Chris Hero & Tank Toland
> 2. Shane Hagadorn vs. Pelle Primeau (Top Of The Class Trophy)
> 3. Rocky Romero vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 4. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay Briscoe & Erick Stevens
> 5. Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana
> 6. Sara Del Rey vs. Ernie Osiris
> 7. Shingo vs. Matt Cross
> 8. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious
> 9. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match)


The Fighting Spirit cover is awesome not to keen on the large text for the title of This Means War II but will defiently be picking them up tomorrow




> RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE RETURNS!!
> 
> Please read all the details below before placing your order at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Double DVD sets can not be used as your free selection unless they are the lowest priced item you are ordering.
> 3) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 4) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
> 5) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Wednesday, June 13th at 10pm EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles.
> 
> NEW MERCHANDISE
> 
> The following items are now available in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> 
> Pro Wrestling NOAH ’Spring Navigation 2007’ 4/28/07 (DVD)
> 
> Features Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Takuma Sano for the GHC Title; Jun Akiyama & Takeshi Rikioh vs. Yoshihiro Takayama & Takashi Sigiura for the GHC Tag Titles; Naomichi Marufuji, Ricky Marvin, & Ippei Ota vs. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka, & Dragon Kid; plus more.
> 1. Junji IZUMIDA & Makoto HASHI vs. Mitsuo MOMOTA & Tsutomu HIRAYANAGI
> 2. Akira TAUE, Yoshinobu KANEMARU & Shuhei TANIGUCHI vs.
> Kentaro SHIGA, Kishin KAWABATA & Joe LEGEND
> 3. Muhammad YONE, KENTA & Taiji ISHIMORI vs. Bryan DANIELSON, Daniel CROSS & Ted DIBIASE Jr.
> 4. Bison SMITH, Akitoshi SAITO & Masao INOUE vs. Yoshinari OGAWA, Tamon HONDA & Tsuyoshi KIKUCHI
> 5. Pro Wrestling NOAH vs. Dragon Gate: Naomichi MARUFUJI, Ricky MARVIN & Ippei OTA vs. CIMA, Susumu YOKOSUKA & Dragon Kid
> 6. GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match: vs. Mushi-King TERRY (Challenger)
> 7. GHC Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match: Jun AKIYAMA & Takeshi RIKIOH vs. Yoshihiro TAKAYAMA & Takashi SUGIURA
> 8. GHC Heavyweight Title Match: Mitsuharu MISAWA vs. Takuma SANO
> 
> SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 8 (DVD)
> 
> Features Sara Del Rey vs. Mercedez Martinez, "The Minnesota Home Wrecking Crew" Lacey & Rain vs. Cheerleader Melissa & MsChif, Daizee Haze vs. Tiana Ringer, Nattie Neidhart vs. Ariel, & more.
> 1. Lorelei Lee vs. Lexie Fyfe
> 2. Cindy Rogers vs. Serena Deeb
> 3. Allison Danger vs. LuFisto
> 4. Amber O'Neal vs. Josie
> 5. Nikki Roxx vs. Malia Hosaka
> 6. Nattie Neidhart vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel
> 7. Daizee Haze vs. Tiana Ringer
> 8. "The Minnesota Home Wrecking Crew" Lacey & Rain vs. Cheerleader Melissa & MsChif
> 9. Sara Del Rey vs. Mercedez Martinez
> 
> DVD Bonus Match: Sara Del Rey vs. Lorelei Lee
> 
> IWA Mid-South 'A Phenomenal Invasion 2' Joliet, IL 5/12/07 (Double DVD-R Set)
> 
> Features AJ Styles vs. Tiger Mask IV, Joey Mercury vs. Tyler Black, Hotstuff Hernandez vs. Eddie Kingston, plus more.
> 1. Joker vs. Gran Akuma
> 2. Michael Elgin & Ash vs. OMG & "Diehard" Dustin Lee
> 3. "Hype" Jimmy Shalwin vs. Z-Barr
> 4. 7 Man Lightweight Rumble: CJ Otis vs. Jack Thriller vs. Ricochet vs. Zack McGuire vs. Human Tornado vs. Josh Abercrombie vs. Billy Roc
> 5. AJ Styles vs. Tiger Mask IV
> 6. Joey Mercury vs. Tyler Black
> 7. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Jigsaw
> 8. Chuck Taylor vs. Devon Moore
> 9. Falls Count Anywhere: Axl Rotten vs. Tank
> 10. Hotstuff Hernandez vs. Eddie Kingston
> 
> IWA Mid-South ’Sunday Bloody Sunday’ San Antonio, TX 4/22/07 (Double DVD-R Set)
> 
> Necro Butcher vs. Masada, Low Ki vs. Hotstuff Hernandez, 4 Team Hardcore War, & more.
> 1. OMG vs. "One Man" Mike Dell
> 2. Joey Ryan vs. Showtime Scott Summers
> 3. Mickie Knuckles vs. Daffney
> 4. Roderick Strong vs. "Biohazard" Jakus Plisken
> 5. Massive vs. Rexx Reed
> 6. Low Ki vs. Hotstuff Hernandez
> 7. Necro Butcher vs. Masada
> 8. 4 Team Hardcore War: Ian Rotten & Drake Younger vs. Vortekz & "Diehard" Dustin Lee vs. Hugh Rogue & Chuey Martinez vs. The Children of Pain
> 
> IWA Mid-South ’HURT’ Midlothian, IL 1/5/07 (Double DVD-R Set)
> 
> Low Ki vs. Roderick Strong, Erick Stevens vs. Arik Cannon, Jimmy Jacobs vs. Josh Abercrombie, Ian Rotten & Mickie Knuckles vs. The North Star Express, plus more.
> 1. Jack Thriller vs. Jeff Brooks
> 2. Vortekz vs. Billy Roc
> 3. The Iron Saints vs. Ricochet & Chuck Taylor
> 4. Finishers Match: Drake Younger vs. CJ Otis
> 5. Josh Abercrombie vs. Jimmy Jacobs
> 6. Ian Rotten & Mickie Knuckles vs. The North Star Express
> 7. Arik Cannon vs. Erick Stevens
> 8. Low Ki vs. Roderick Strong
> 
> IWA Mid-South ’Big Ass Christmas Bash’ Midlothian, IL 12/16/07 (Double DVD-R Set)
> 
> Low Ki vs. Necro Butcher in a Knockout or Tapout Match, Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs Arik Cannon & B-Boy, plus more.
> 1. Dysfunction vs. Justin Dredd vs. Bobby Valentino
> 2. Worker Ant vs. Hydra
> 3. Ricochet vs. Kid Krazy
> 4. Iron Saints vs. The North Star Express
> 5. Billy Roc vs. Jack Thriller vs. Vortekz
> 6. Knockout or Tapout Only: Necro Butcher vs. Low Ki
> 7. CJ Otis vs. Brandon Thomaselli
> 8. Josh Abercrombie vs. Drake Younger
> 9. Steve Corino vs. Chuck Taylor
> 10. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Arik Cannon & B-Boy
> 
> IWA Mid-South ’Double Death Tag Team Tournament’ Plainfield, IN 11/4/07 (Double DVD-R Set)
> 
> Features the first ever tag team death match tournament to be held in the United States.
> 1. Sexxxy Eddy & Jagged vs. Mitch Ryder & Chuck Taylor
> 2. Tables, Ladders, Chairs & Lighttubes Steel Cage Match - Drake Younger & Ian Rotten vs. Diehard Dustin Lee & Vortekz
> 3. Barbed Wire Boards & Bar Room Brawl - Necro Butcher & Toby Klein vs. Hugh Rogue & Chuey Martinez
> 4. Taipei Death & **** That Hurts When You Get It In Your Cuts Match - Insane Lane & Freakshow vs. Dysfunction & Corporal Robinson
> 5. Electrified Lighttubes - Mad Man Pondo & 2 Tuff Tony vs. Jacob Ladder & Darin Childs
> 6. Fans Bring The Weapons - Drake Younger & Ian Rotten vs. Necro Butcher & Toby Klein
> 7. Fans Bring The Weapons - Mad Man Pondo & 2 Tuff Tony vs. Dysfunction & Corporal Robinson
> 8. No Rope Barbed Wire, Caribbean Spider Web Death Match - 2 Tuff Tony & Mad Man Pondo vs. Necro Butcher & Toby Klein
> 
> IWA Mid-South 'Ted Petty Invitational 2006' Midlothian, IL 9/29/06 & 9/30/05 (Five DVD-R Set)
> 
> Two day tournament featuring 24 of the top wrestlers in the world including Low Ki, Davey Richards, Colt Cabana, Roderick Strong, Claudio Castagnoli, Delirious, & more.
> Night 1 - September 29, 2006 - Midlothian, IL
> First Round:
> 1. M-Dogg 20 vs. Ricochet
> 2. Colt Cabana vs. Mike Quackenbush
> 3. Chris Hero vs. Ricky Reyes
> 4. Scorpio Sky vs. Hallowicked
> 5. Erick Stevens vs. Trik Davis
> 6. Chris Bosh vs. El Generico
> 7. Jigsaw vs. Davey Richards
> 8. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Roderick Strong
> 9. Kevin Steen vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 10. Low-Ki vs. Gran Akuma
> 11. Scott Lost vs. Delirious
> 12. Arik Cannon vs. B-Boy
> Night 2 - September 30, 2006 - Midlothian, IL
> 2nd Round:
> 1. M-Dogg 20 vs. El Generico
> 2. Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 3. Davey Richards vs. Low-Ki
> 4. Chris Hero vs. Trik Davis
> 5 Hallowicked vs. Arik Cannon
> 6. Delirious vs. Roderick Strong
> 7. Iron Saints vs. Tarek the Great & American Kickboxer
> 8. Iron Saints vs. BlkOut
> 9. 6 Team Gauntlet Battle Royal
> Semi-Finals:
> 10. Arik Cannon vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 11. Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong
> 12. El Generico vs. Low-Ki
> 13. Loser Leaves IWA: Tyler Black vs. Josh Abercrombie
> 14. Toby Klein vs. Chuck Taylor
> Finals:
> 15. Roderick Strong vs. Arik Cannon vs. Low-Ki
> 
> IWA Mid-South ’Scorpio Rising’ Plainfield, IN 8/12/06 (Double DVD-R Set)
> 
> Low Ki vs. Delirious, Brain Damage vs. Drake Younger in a Barbed Wire Boards & Barbed Wire Bat Match, Brandon Thomaselli vs. 2 Cold Scorpio, Gran Akuma vs. Arik Cannon, & more.
> 1. North Star Express vs. Shiima Xion & Shane Storm
> 2. Pepper Parks vs. Ricky Reyes
> 3. Billy Roc, Ben Sailor & Scott Murray vs. Jake O’Neal, Zach McGuire & Jeff Brooks
> 4. Brandon Thomaselli vs. 2 Cold Scorpio
> 5. Gran Akuma vs. Arik Cannon
> 6. Icarus vs. "Omega" Aaron Draven
> 7. Iron Saints vs. Chuck Taylor & Ricochet
> 8. Delirious vs. Low-ki
> 9. Corporal Robinson & Deranged vs. Mitch Page & Cash Flo
> 10. Bull Pain vs. Toby Klein
> 11. Barbed Wire Boards & Barbed Wire Bat - Brain Damage vs. Drake Younger
> 
> IWA Mid-South 'King of the Death Matches 2006' Plainfield, IN 6/2/06 & 6/3/06 (Five DVD-R Set)
> 
> Night 1
> 1. Darin Corbin vs. Arik Cannon
> 2. Steel Cage: Drake Younger vs. Diehard
> 3. Thumbtack Death Match: Flash Flanagan vs. Billy Black
> 4. 4 Corners Of Pain: Dysfunction vs. Dinn T. Moore
> 5. Barbed Wire Ropes & Barbed Wire Boards: Deranged vs. Spidar Boodrow
> 6. Barbed Wire Ropes, Tabasco, Salt and Lemon Juice Death Match: Mean Mitch Page vs. J-Boy
> 7. Taipei Death Match: Toby Klein vs. Jacob Ladder
> 8. Unlucky 13 Staple Gun Match: Brain Damage vs. Darin Childs
> 9. Fans Bring The Weapons: Ian Rotten vs Brandon Prophet vs Insane Lane
> 10. Fans Bring The Weapons: Corporal Robinson vs. Juggulator
> 11. Fans Bring the Weapons Match: Mad Man Pondo vs. WHACKS
> 12. Barbed Wire Dog Collar Match: Tank vs. Bull Pain
> NIGHT 2
> 1. Trik Davis vs. Darin Corbin vs. Arik Cannon
> 2. Steel Cage Barbed Wire Tables & Ladders Match: Dysfunction vs. Flash Flannigan
> 3. Electrified Light Tube Match: Corporal Robinson vs. Mad Man Pondo
> 4. Bare Foot Thumbtack Death Match: JC Bailey vs. Drake Younger
> 5. Light Tube Ropes, Pool Of Leeches: Mean Mitch Page vs. Rollin’ Hard
> 6. Fans Bring The Weapons Match: Ian Rotten vs. Mickie Knuckles
> 7. 2 Out Of 3 Falls Log Cabin Light Tubes: Toby Klein vs. Brandon Prophet
> 8. Lumberjack Light Tube match: Tank vs. Bull Pain
> 9. Fans Bring The Weapons: Brain Damage vs. Deranged
> 10. Barbed Wire Ropes, Pool of Rubbing Alcohol Match: Dysfunction vs. Ian Rotten
> 11. Barbed Wire Ropes, Pool of Lobsters Match: Mean Mitch Page vs. JC Bailey
> 12. Barbed Wire Ropes, Fans Bring the Weapons Match: Brain Damage vs. Tank
> 13. Barbed Wire Ropes, Fans Bring the Weapons Match: Toby Klein vs. Corporal Robinson
> 14. Flaming Tables Match: Jacob Ladder & Darin Childs vs. Insane Lane & Juggulator
> 15. 200 Light Tube House Of Pain Total Elimination Death Match: Mean Mitch Page vs. Dysfunction vs. Brain Damage vs. Toby Klein
> 
> IWA Mid-South ’Were No Joke’ Midlothian, IL 4/1/06 (Double DVD-R Set)
> 
> Low Ki vs. Necro Butcher, Delirious vs. El Generico, Chris Hero vs. Milano Collection AT, plus more.
> 1. Brain Damage & Deranged vs. Team Underground
> 2. Vanessa Kraven & Daizee Haze vs. Mickie Knuckles & MsChif
> 3. 9 Man TLC Match: Marek Brave vs. Tyler Black vs. Trik Davis vs. Billy Roc vs. Dave Crist (Lotus) vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet vs. Jake Crist (Crazy J) vs. Darin Corbin
> 4. Sal, Vito & Brandon Thomaselli vs. Eddie Kingston, Larry Sweeney & Matt "formerly Spike Dudley" Hyson
> 5. Ruckus vs. Josh Abercrombie
> 6. Kevin Steen vs. Ian Rotten
> 7. Delirious vs. El Generico
> 8. Tank vs. Toby Klein
> 9. Low Ki vs. Necro Butcher
> 10. Milano Collection AT vs. Chris Hero
> 
> IWA Mid-South ’Necro/Joe II’ Midlothian, IL 1/12/06 (Double DVD-R Set)
> 
> This show features the much anticipated rematch between Samoa Joe and The Necro Butcher.
> 1. Eddie Kingston vs. Marek Brave
> 2. Colt Cabana vs. Darin Corbin vs. Larry Sweeney
> 3. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ian Rotten
> 4. Tyler Black vs. Josh Abercrombie
> 5. The Iron Saints vs. Team Underground
> 6. Trik Davis vs. Chris Hero
> 7. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Arik Cannon
> 8. Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe
> 
> BRAND NEW BRISCOE BROTHERS T-SHIRT NOW IN STOCK!!!


I'm shocked IWA:MS dvds on the ROH site wonder how this will affect TNA talent in IWA:MS


----------



## Corey

Damn, beat me too it... Anyway, the Fighting Spirit cover art is amazing, one of the best from ROH. This Means War II, looks pretty good. I probably won't buy these shows though because the only thing I'm worried about is Morishima/McGuinness and maybe the tag match from TMW2. Wow, IWA-MS DVDs on the ROH store...


----------



## Spartanlax

For the first time in months, I'm excited about placing an order for full ROH shows. Just ordered 4/13 and 4/14...and I'm absolutely shocked that IWA:MS is being sold on ROH. Man, if they start selling CHIKARA, I only have to visit one site for life


----------



## -Mystery-

Wow, shocking to see IWA-MS DVDs on ROH's website. Wonder what the deal is regarding them.


----------



## Platt

-Mystery- said:


> Wow, shocking to see IWA-MS DVDs on ROH's website. Wonder what the deal is regarding them.


Alot of them seem to be the ones you would get direct from IWA not the ones sold on SMV so they're just plain dvd-r with no printing on them and not the official covers.


----------



## StraightEdge

K, Im making an Order of PWG DVDs (Hopefully Tonight) Im getting Battle of Los Angeles 2005 (The Double Disk), and All Star Weekend V Nights 1 & 2. This will be my 1st order of Highspots.com, if I Live in Canada Anyone knwo How Fast They'll probably Be (ROHwrestling usually takes 6-8 Work Days)


----------



## -Mystery-

From what I gathered from the IWA boards, Ian supplied ROH with a copy of the shows which they duplicated. Also, some of the covers are SMW covers but not all of them. Hopefully this becomes a regular occurance because I wouldn't mind buying IWA-MS from ROH when there is a percentage off sale. Finally, great move by Ian and trying to get IWA-MS known to more people via ROH.


----------



## Platt

Its great for IWA to get there product out there and more well known im just worried about how TNA will react after what happened with PWG and selling through a third party will TNA consider this selling through a 3rd party or ignore it like they did with IWA selling through SMV.


----------



## Even Flow

Good move by ROH in selling the IWA:MS DVD's. Hopefully it'll gain them some new fans through Ring Of Honor. And I hope that CHIKARA DVD's are going to be sold next on the ROH website. Because i'll be taking advantage of the 25% off sale and purchase some CHIKARA DVD's for the first time, if it were to happen. Who knows also, but maybe ROH will start selling more Independant Wrestling Promotions' DVD's?

I'm really digging the Fighting Spirit cover too, not so much with the TMWII cover though. Might place an order sometime soon, and get me upto date with the latest DVD's for the first time ever.


----------



## Corey

X-Static said:


> Good move by ROH in selling the IWA:MS DVD's. Hopefully it'll gain them some new fans through Ring Of Honor. And I hope that CHIKARA DVD's are going to be sold next on the ROH website. Because i'll be taking advantage of the *25% off sale* and purchase some CHIKARA DVD's for the first time, if it were to happen. Who knows also, but maybe ROH will start selling more Independant Wrestling Promotions' DVD's?
> 
> I'm really digging the Fighting Spirit cover too, not so much with the TMWII cover though. Might place an order sometime soon, and get me upto date with the latest DVD's for the first time ever.


Are you sure there's gonna be a 25% off sale next week?


----------



## Even Flow

I didn't say next week. I meant when/if they ever start to sell CHIKARA DVD's, there's normally a 25% off sale that runs like once every month. So if ROH does start to sell CHIKARA DVD's next, and I have the money by the time the next 25% sale comes along, then i'll purchase a few, depending on how many ROH will have to sell.


----------



## Corey

Oh, ok. I don't know where I got the next week part from. :$ Sorry.


----------



## Even Flow

no problems. Did anyone know that Mary-Kate (the ROH photographer) has left? I just read it on PWI, shame because she's done a really good job with the photo's over the years.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Planning on getting Fighting Spirit in Boston tommorow but I may break and get TMWII and a couple more. Doubt it though.


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS A Phenomenal Invasion 2*
1. Joker vs. Gran Akuma - ***1/4
2. Michael Elgin & Ash vs. OMG & "Diehard" Dustin Lee - **3/4
3. "Hype" Jimmy Shalwin vs. Z-Barr - *3/4
4. 7 Man Lightweight Rumble: CJ Otis vs. Jack Thriller vs. Ricochet vs. Zack McGuire vs. Human Tornado vs. Josh Abercrombie vs. Billy Roc - ***
5. AJ Styles vs. Tiger Mask IV - ***1/2
6. Joey Mercury vs. Tyler Black - ***1/4
7. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Jigsaw - ***3/4
8. Chuck Taylor vs. Devon Moore - ***1/4
9. Falls Count Anywhere: Axl Rotten vs. Tank - ***
10. Hotstuff Hernandez vs. Eddie Kingston - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## KingKicks

Will order TMW2 and FS when i wake up.


----------



## Homicide_187

How is the IWA-MS Sunday Bloody Sunday show? I've heard great things about Necro/Masada but thats about it.


----------



## -Mystery-

Homicide_187 said:


> How is the IWA-MS Sunday Bloody Sunday show? I've heard great things about Necro/Masada but thats about it.


Ki/Hernandez was great and the main event was pretty good as well.



IWA-MS Boards said:


> Folks, ROH bought 20 copies of 10 shows. That's all they have or will have. You will not be able to get future IWA shows from them. I needed the money with everything going on and the beating we took financially from the Candido Cup. SmartMark Video and/or IWA are your places to get all future shows. I hope the fans that buy those shows will go to SMV looking for other great IWA shows or come and join the family here on the IWA boards. thanks Ian


*FSM: Chapter 1*
1. Phoenix Twins vs. North Star Express - **1/4
2. Tank vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **1/4
3. MsChif vs. Ann Brookstone vs. Mickie Knuckles - **1/3
4. Tag Gauntlet: Chase Richards & Brandon Thomaselli, Drake Younger & Vortekz, Dustin Lillard & Shawn Cook, Trik Davis & Billy Roc, CJ Otis & Truth Martini & Iron Saints - ***1/4
5. Josh Abercrombie vs. Austin Aries - ***
6. Hydra vs. Jeff King - N/R
7. Larry Sweeney vs. Bryan Alvarez - **
8. Arik Cannon vs. Tyler Black - **
9. Josh Abercrombie & Arik Cannon vs. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs - **1/2
10. Samoa Joe vs. Eddie Kingston - ***1/2

Overall show rating - **3/4


----------



## El Conquistador

Awesome to see the two new DVD's released. I got a big order to make on 6/23 in Chicago. It's going to look something like this:

-Supercard of Honor II
-All Star Extravaganza III
-This Means War II
-Fighting Spirit
-Pro Wrestling NOAH "Great Voyage 2006"
-Pro Wrestling NOAH "Spring Navagation 2006"
-Pro Wrestling NOAH "Spring Navagation 2007"
-Pro Wrestling NOAH "Shiny Navigation 2006"

Buying six, getting two free as a part of the deal. 

Also, does anybody know if all the Pro Wrestling NOAH DVD's that ROH sells are in English?


----------



## Homicide_187

Thanks Mystery


M.W. said:


> Also, does anybody know if all the Pro Wrestling NOAH DVD's that ROH sells are in English?


If I'm not mistaken all NOAH DVD's have the english commentary feature.


----------



## El Conquistador

Homicide_187 said:


> Thanks Mystery
> 
> If I'm not mistaken all NOAH DVD's have the english commentary feature.


Nice, thanks a lot for the quick reply, man. I'm definitely getting as many NOAH DVD's as I can get my hands on then.


----------



## Corey

M.W. said:


> Nice, thanks a lot for the quick reply, man. I'm definitely getting as many NOAH DVD's as I can get my hands on then.


You know, if you really want some NOAH shows and don't mind the Japanese commentary, you can get about 3-7 shows off of IVP for the same price as one off of the ROH store. But, I guess you mind the Japanese since you asked about it...


----------



## El Conquistador

Jack Evans 187 said:


> You know, if you really want some NOAH shows and don't mind the Japanese commentary, you can get about 3-7 shows off of IVP for the same price as one off of the ROH store. But, I guess you mind the Japanese since you asked about it...


Yeah, I know. It's not only that but I decided to get rid of my credit card, which means I have bad luck because I can no longer order anything offline until I re-register for a new one. For the whole year of 2007 I've been purchasing my DVD's at live events since I'm not capable of doing it online. It's a pain in the ass always bringing so much money to Indy shows but I'm no longer tempted to buy everything I could when I had my Master Card.

It's not so much that I mind the English commentary (I actually used to buy AJPW DVD's on a regular basis in the Japanese language), but like I mentioned, I purchase what I'm capable of buying now.

Heh, haven't actually visited the IVP site in awhile.


----------



## sivell

Ladies and Gentleman, can someone please tell where i can buy region 0 Dragon gate DVD's, i've looked around on ebay etc. and cant find any. Please help!!


----------



## watts63

sivell, go to ivpvideos.com. Their dvds works on every dvd player.


----------



## -Mystery-

*FSM: Chapter 2*
1. Jigsaw vs. Gran Akuma - ***
2. Metal Master vs. Shane Hollister - **1/2
3. Iron Saints vs. Phoenix Twins - **3/4
4. Josh Abercrombie vs. Human Tornado - ***
5. Alex Shelley vs. Low Ki - ****
6. CJ Otis & Truth Martini vs Trik Davis & Billy Roc vs North Star Express vs Marek Brave & Ryan Epic - ***
7. Falls Count Anywhere - Amazing Kong vs. Ann Brookstone - ***
8. Eddie Kingston vs. Joey Ryan - ***
9. Joey Mercury vs. Arik Cannon - ***1/4
10. Marty Jannetty vs. Tyler Black - ***
11. Mike Quackenbush vs. Tiger Mask IV - ***1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4 - ***1/2


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> *FSM: Chapter 2*
> 1. Jigsaw vs. Gran Akuma - ***
> 2. Metal Master vs. Shane Hollister - **1/2
> 3. Iron Saints vs. Phoenix Twins - **3/4
> 4. Josh Abercrombie vs. Human Tornado - ***
> 5. Alex Shelley vs. Low Ki - ****
> 6. CJ Otis & Truth Martini vs Trik Davis & Billy Roc vs North Star Express vs Marek Brave & Ryan Epic - ***
> 7. Falls Count Anywhere - Amazing Kong vs. Ann Brookstone - ***
> 8. Eddie Kingston vs. Joey Ryan - ***
> 9. Joey Mercury vs. Arik Cannon - ***1/4
> 10. Marty Jannetty vs. Tyler Black - ***
> 11. Mike Quackenbush vs. Tiger Mask IV - ***1/4
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/4 - ***1/2


Only ***1/4 for Quack/Tiger Mask makes me sad. Any reason why it didn't get so high, or was it just not that good?


----------



## -Mystery-

ROH™ said:


> Only ***1/4 for Quack/Tiger Mask makes me sad. Any reason why it didn't get so high, or was it just not that good?


It didn't get much time. It reminded me of Joe/Kingston from Chapter 1 in that it was a good match for the small amount of time it got. I think it got like 10 mins. Quack's heel work was excellent though.


----------



## Corey

For those that have seen both, which IWA-MS show would you say is better?

HURT 2007 or A Phenomenal Invasion 2?


----------



## -Mystery-

Jack Evans 187 said:


> For those that have seen both, which IWA-MS show would you say is better?
> 
> HURT 2007 or A Phenomenal Invasion 2?


Hurt 2007


----------



## El Conquistador

^^

Go with Hurt, Jack. You really couldn't go wrong with either though.


----------



## Corey

Thanks guys. Might end up getting both...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I just ordered the UWA Hour of the Dragon show off of the ROH store. The card looks awesome plus I heard it was an amazing show. Has anyone seen it? The cover art for their DVDs are insane. :agree: 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Once the payment on my mom's credit card goes through, I'll probably get Chikara 'The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance' along with 'HURT '07' and maybe 'A Phenomenal Invasion 2.' Then, I'll save the rest of my money for the two new ROH Chicago shows that should be out in two weeks or so..


----------



## CMAngle33

-Mystery- said:


> *FSM: Chapter 2*
> 1. Jigsaw vs. Gran Akuma - ***
> 2. Metal Master vs. Shane Hollister - **1/2
> 3. Iron Saints vs. Phoenix Twins - **3/4
> 4. Josh Abercrombie vs. Human Tornado - ***
> 5. Alex Shelley vs. Low Ki - ****
> 6. CJ Otis & Truth Martini vs Trik Davis & Billy Roc vs North Star Express vs Marek Brave & Ryan Epic - ***
> 7. Falls Count Anywhere - Amazing Kong vs. Ann Brookstone - ***
> 8. Eddie Kingston vs. Joey Ryan - ***
> 9. Joey Mercury vs. Arik Cannon - ***1/4
> 10. Marty Jannetty vs. Tyler Black - ***
> 11. Mike Quackenbush vs. Tiger Mask IV - ***1/4
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/4 - ***1/2


I watched Low Ki verses Alex Shelley this morning and I got about the same thing (*** 3/4). FSM is looking great so far.


----------



## Obfuscation

I just now saw that Anniversario? & Anniversario! from Chikara are now out! Don't know if it was posted so yeah......I am thinking of picking up one of them, don't which one:$


----------



## ROH

^ Aniversario? got way better live reports, and Quack/Hero is probably way better than anything on Aniversario!, so pick up *Aniversario?*


----------



## Sephiroth

from the reports, Anniversario! was crap until the last couple matches, but Anniversario? was good all around with a couple great matches and Hero/Quack. plus it has an awesome fucking cover.


----------



## Corey

*ROH Invades Japan Vol. 1*
_ROH Tag Titles: Austin Aries/Roderick Strong vs. Masato Yoshino/Naruki Doi - ***3/4_

_Rocky Romero vs. Mushiking Terry - ***3/4 (slightly clipped, but most of the match is shown)_

_Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA - ****1/2_

_Jushin Liger/Jack Evans/Matt Sydal/Anthony W. Mori vs. Magnitude Kishiwada/Naruki Doi/Masato Yoshino/Kevin Steen - ****_

_Doug Williams/Nigel McGuinness vs. Takeshi Rikio/??? Kawabata - **1/2 (pretty disappointing, mostly boring and sloppy throughout, don't know Kawabata's first name :$ )_

_GHC Jr. Tag Titles: The Briscoes vs. Kotaro Suzuki/Ricky Marvin - ****1/2 to ****3/4 (MOTYC)_

_Chris Hero/Doug Williams vs. Yoshinori Ota/Mohammed Yone - ***3/4_

_ROH World Title: Takeshi Morishima vs. KENTA - ***1/2 (Morishima needs a new finisher because the Backdrop Driver means like nothing, it takes at least 2 or 3 just for him to win a match)_

*Overall: ***3/4*
_Must buy for any ROH, Dragon Gate, or NOAH fan._​


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS Dedication*
1. Battle Royal - **
2. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Josh Abercrombie - ***
3. Matt Sydal vs. Tyler Black - ***
4. Marco "Stylz" Cordova vs. Chandler McClure - *
5. 3 Way Texas Tornado Tag Match -The Iron Saints vs. Eric Priest & Silas Young vs. Marek Brave & Brandon Thomaselli - ***
6. The Iron Saints vs. Ryan Boz & Trik Davis - ***1/4
7. Danny Daniels vs. Fast Eddie Vegas - ***1/4
8. Tracy Smothers vs. Chad Collyer vs. Billy Gunn - **1/2
9. Delirious vs. CM Punk - ****

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH™ said:


> ^ Aniversario? got way better live reports, and Quack/Hero is probably way better than anything on Aniversario!, so pick up *Aniversario?*


Yeah I kinda had that feeling that Anniversario? would have been better than Anniversario!...I suppose it was the Dr. Box match that makes me want Anniversario!

I guess its something I have to ponder.


----------



## ROH

My Dragon Gate DVD finally arrived. So far I've watched the first 3 matches - it's been decent, nothing too great. I'll have ratings and brief match thoughts up for the whole show when I finish it.


----------



## MrPaiMei

If anyone is interested someone recently released a Best of Dragon Gate 06 comp. Unfortunatly, there located in the UK so the 4 disc set shipped is $30. If anyone is interested PM me. He has similar sets for NOAH, NJPW, and AJPW.


----------



## ROH

*Dragon Gate KOBE World show 2006 - 02/07/06*

1. Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito & Turboman vs. King Shisa & Super Shisa & Shisa Boy - ***** (The action fell a part a few times, but still very fun opener)

2. Kenichiro Arai & K-NESS vs. Takayuki Mori & Akira Tozawa - **** (Meh, didn't do much for me)

3. Dos Caras vs. BxB Hulk - ***1/2* (A slower technical match here. Ended just as it was getting started IMO)

4. Yutaka Yoshie vs. Shingo Takagi - ****1/4* (With Yoshie's size and all, this match was really well worked)

5. Dr. Muscle & Naruki Doi & Gamma & Naoki Tanisaki & Masato Yoshino vs. Don Fujii & Jack Evans & Yasushi Kanda & Roderick Strong & Matt Sydal - ****3/4_***** (Generic really good DG multi-man)

6. Magnum TOKYO & Genichiro Tenryu vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Minoru Suzuki - ****** (Slower match, but very stiff and intense. Some very good pscology here too)

7. Open the Dream Gate: Susumu Yokosuka vs. Dragon Kid - *****1/2* (Selling, psycology, pacing and the MOST FUCKING INSANE SPOTS I've ever seen make this 100% must see) 

8. No Rope Death Match: CIMA vs. Magnitude Kishiwada - ****1/2* (A few flat points here and there, but very dramatic and ended the feud on a high note)

*Overall show thoughts*: The show didn't start too strongly, but quickly got better and better. The last 4 matches are all very very good, and the Kid/Susumu match is a definate must see.

*Overall show score*: 9/10. One has to be allergic to awesome wrestling if they don't buy this. Best Dragon Gate I've ever seen.

(Purchase Link: http://new.ivpvideos2.com/product_info.php?products_id=991)


----------



## watts63

The JAPW debut show at the St. Joseph's School Gynasium in Carteret, NJ, is now in stock, and is available for purchase via the JAPW Online Store.

http://www.japw.net/store/index.html

Match Listing:

- Corvis Fear & Danny Demanto -vs- The Ecstacy Express

- Alicia w/the D-Factor -vs- Daizee Haze

- Delirious -vs- EC ***** of La Familia

- The OutCast Killaz -vs- Azrieal & Jay Lethal for the JAPW Tag Team Championship

- Grim Reefer -vs- Bandido Jr. of La Familia, for the JAPW NJ State Championship

- Matt Cross -vs- The Human Tornado -vs- Matt Sydal -vs- Archadia

- B-Boy -vs- Eddie Kingston

- Low Ki -vs- The Necro Butcher, for the JAPW Heavyweight Championship


----------



## Spartanlax

The JAPW show isn't worth buying, just try to download Ki/Necro if you can.


----------



## Corey

Has anyone seen any of the UWA GP Tournament shows?


----------



## dman88

Can anyone tell me the must see shows from Japan? They could be NOAH, Dragon Gate, AJPW, anything. I'm just trying to get into them.


----------



## Corey

dman88 said:


> Can anyone tell me the must see shows from Japan? They could be NOAH, Dragon Gate, AJPW, anything. I'm just trying to get into them.


NOAH Destiny 7/18/2005
NOAH Departure 7/10/2004
NOAH 3/5/2006

Dragon Gate KOBE World 7/2/2006
Dragon Gate KOBE World 7/3/2005
Toryumon Wrestlejam

NJPW Super J Cup '94 and '95


----------



## dman88

Thanks a lot Evans.

More recommendations are welcome.


----------



## AmEagle

Now that ROH are starting to sell IWA-MS DVD's I thought I would pick up a few shows. So besides TPI 06 what are the two best shows available from ROH?


----------



## watts63

AmEagle said:


> Now that ROH are starting to sell IWA-MS DVD's I thought I would pick up a few shows. So besides TPI 06 what are the two best shows available from ROH?


Don't get those shows in rohwrestling.com. Get those shows from smartmarkvideo.com instead but if you still to get it from there...

HURT 2007 & We're No Joke are great choices.


----------



## AmEagle

Thanks. I believe the shows being sold by ROH are DVD-R's so yeah I probably will get them off Smartmark.


----------



## -Mystery-

watts63 said:


> Don't get those shows in rohwrestling.com. Get those shows from smartmarkvideo.com instead but if you still to get it from there...
> 
> HURT 2007 & We're No Joke are great choices.


He's better off buying from ROH especially if they have a percentage off sale next week.


----------



## Corey

AmEagle said:


> Thanks. I believe the shows being sold by ROH are DVD-R's so yeah I probably will get them off Smartmark.


The ones sold on Smartmark are also DVD-Rs I believe.

And watts, why did you take Sunday Bloody Sunday and A Phenomenal Invasion 2 off of your list?


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> He's better off buying from ROH especially if they have a percentage off sale next week.


Yeah that is true. When they have a 20% sale, I hope Big Ass Christmas Bash will still be on stock.


----------



## Corey

Can I get some ratings for IWA-MS Winter Wars 2007?

EDIT: Or could someone just tell me how the show was?


----------



## MrPaiMei

THIS MEANS WAR II
Kevin Steen vs. Pelle Primeau **
Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Ray **3/4
El Generico vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Erick Stevens vs. Jason Blade **3/4
Delirious vs. Colt Cabana ***1/4 (Hilarious)
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jay Briscoe ***
Brent Albright vs. Homicide ***1/4 (Good brawl)
Jack Evans vs. Shingo ***1/4 (Fun)
No Remorse Corps vs. The Resiliance ***1/2 (Brawls = Awesome, but NRC still have trouble working good as heat-getting heels)
Doug Williams and Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero and Takeshi Morishima ****

FIGHTING SPIRIT
Eddie Edwards and Jason Blade vs. Chris Hero and Tank Toland ***1/4 (Big surprise)
Shane Hagadorn vs. Pelle Primeau **
Rocky Romero vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/2 (Out of nowhere awesome)
Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe **** (Start of a great feud)
Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana **1/2 (After the match, a Generico/Steen promo with Generico wearing an LWO tshirt. Classic)
Sara Del Ray vs. Ernie Osiris DUD
Shingo vs. Matt Cross ***1/4
Roderick Strong and Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans and Delirious ***3/4 (Great sleeper match)
Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ****1/4 (Awesome hard-hitting match)

Fighting Spirit is must have and TMWII is the best Long Island show since GBHIV. I'm upping Nigel-Morishima now, check the media section in an hour or so. Updated stats:

TOP ROH MATCHES 2007
1. CIMA, Shingo, and Susumu Yokosuka vs. Dragon Kid, Masaaki Mochizuki, and Ryon Saito 3.31
2. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs 3.31
3. Jimmy Rave vs. Nigel McGuinness 3.4
4. Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi and Shingo 3.3
5. Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe 3.4
6. Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe 3.3
7. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness 4.14
8. Samoa Joe vs. Takeshi Morishima 2.16
9. Davey Richards vs. Samoa Joe 2.23
10. Naruki Doi and Shingo vs. Davey Richards and Roderick Strong 3.4

TOP ROH SHOWS 2007
1. Supercard of Honor II
2. Fifth Year Festival: Finale
3. Fifth Year Festival: Chicago
4. Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool
5. Fighting Spirit
6. Fifth Year Festival: Dayton
7. All Star Extravaganze III
8. Fifth Year Festival: NYC
9. Fifth Year Festival: Philly
10. This Means War II


----------



## Spartanlax

I was about to ask how you got FS and TMWII so fast, PaiMei, then remembered you went to a live show, lucky bastard, hehe. Hopefully my order comes this Monday or Tuesday, and I can't wait for your upload...my iPOD needs that match!

Glad to see Fighting Spirit getting praise, it's my second favorite Edison show ever (right behind RoH, and right above 4YAS). Morishima/McGuinness is ridiculously stiff, Claudio/Romero pulled a great match outta nowhere, the Briscoes vs Steenerico was so emotional and the crowd was going INSANE, loudest Edison crowd I've ever heard (rivaling Manhatten Center at it's peak), surprisingly fun opener, the sub main event tag was really well worked (Evans is becoming one of the best tag wrestlers ROH has)...just tons of great stuff.


----------



## -Mystery-

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Can I get some ratings for IWA-MS Winter Wars 2007?
> 
> EDIT: Or could someone just tell me how the show was?


Probably second to Hurt 2007 for best show from IWA-MS this year.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Spartanlax said:


> I was about to ask how you got FS and TMWII so fast, PaiMei, then remembered you went to a live show, lucky bastard, hehe. Hopefully my order comes this Monday or Tuesday, and I can't wait for your upload...my iPOD needs that match!
> 
> Glad to see Fighting Spirit getting praise, it's my second favorite Edison show ever (right behind RoH, and right above 4YAS). Morishima/McGuinness is ridiculously stiff, Claudio/Romero pulled a great match outta nowhere, the Briscoes vs Steenerico was so emotional and the crowd was going INSANE, loudest Edison crowd I've ever heard (rivaling Manhatten Center at it's peak), surprisingly fun opener, the sub main event tag was really well worked (Evans is becoming one of the best tag wrestlers ROH has)...just tons of great stuff.


Totally agreed. Claudio/Rockyu in particular was a great surprise as its not often I'm very into Rocky. Great show, and Briscoes-Steenerico may be the best thing in ROH now (the two brawls in Boston were fucking AWESOME and as heated as anything anyone else did, SO PUMPED for front row DBDV).


----------



## Spartanlax

Yeah, I'm becoming a huge Steen mark, after really disliking from for most of 2006 (aside from his brawl with Super Dragon at Astonishing X-Mas). He's such an asshole in the ring, it's amazing. 

Oh, PaiMei, was the chant "Man The Fuck Up" really loud during Briscoes/Steenerico? If it is, I'm even more pumped to see it, since that chant was just awesome. Yes, I'm marking for a chant, THAT'S how awesome the crowd was (or seemed) during that match.


----------



## MrPaiMei

It wasn't like, deafening, but the camera was staring into the people chanting it (including what looked like a 4 year old kid) and it occured as the Briscoes slowly rose up so it came off awesome.


----------



## JD13

Just ordered a ton of dvds from IVP videos and ROH.com.
from IVP i got:super j cup 94,95,2000 and 2004
IWA KODM 95
G-1 climax 91 and 97
NJPW 18/2/07
best of Kobashi vol 1
AAA when worlds collide
Wrestlejam
ROH invades Japan vol 1
Puro sampler
from ROH i got:all the 5th year shows(im way behind)
ASE 3
SOH 2
this means war 2
fighting spirit
Joe VS Punk 2
Punk the final chapter
IWA MS a phenomenal invasion

I cant wait for these to arrive, but my social life may suffer. Any thoughts on my picks?


----------



## Spartanlax

MrPaiMei said:


> It wasn't like, deafening, but the camera was staring into the people chanting it (including what looked like a 4 year old kid) and it occured as the Briscoes slowly rose up so it came off awesome.


Okay, that's all I wanted to know. These two crazy guys next to me, musta been late teens or early twenties, started the chant as Jay was knocked down in front of us. I was like, "Wow, that's awesome", and the chant got pretty damn loud. Although, I ended up hating those two guys by the end of the show, because they were such doucebags during the McGuinness/Morishima match (they hate McGuinness with a passion, and shot at him that he's boring, can only do headlocks, needs to learn how to wrestle, etc). Not just heckling though, like, jumping around and really screaming at him. People around us joked around like "Nigel probably killed their mom with a lariat, because that'd be the only reason to hate a wrestler so much."

Yeah, why I'm so excited for a chant I'll never know, but whatever. Can't wait for the DVD to arrive either way.

Just to let everyone know, I'll be doing a full review of TMWII and FS, and will continue to do so with each ROH show that follows (time and money permitting, of course).


----------



## SP_10

I’m making my first order of IVPvideos in a couple of days, what are the best DVD’S to pick up.


----------



## Corey

THE POUNCE said:


> I’m making my first order of IVPvideos in a couple of days, what are the best DVD’S to pick up.


ROH Invades Japan Vol. 1
Toryumon Wrestlejam
NOAH 7/18/2005
NOAH 7/10/2004
Dragon Gate 7/2/2006
Dragon Gate 7/3/2005
NJPW Super J Cup '94 and '95
Puroresu DVD Sampler


----------



## Homicide_187

^^^
Add the Best of Low Ki 1 and 2 and the Steiner Brothers DVD to that list and it would be the perfect order.


----------



## Spartanlax

^ Add Best Of Jack Evans Vol. 1 to your addition to the first list and THEN it'd be perfect.


----------



## watts63

Also:

Best of Low Ki V.1
Best of Milano Collection A.T.
Kobashi Complete GHC V.1, 2 & 3
Dragon Gate 11/19/06


----------



## Obfuscation

Ok so now the deal is I can order 2 Chikara shows tonight but still quite stuck on which 2 I want to order right now(seeing how I am also going to order in July as well, don't ask) 

So Rey De Voladores, Anniversario?, Anniversario!, Talent Barrows; Genius Steals, Brick & Cibernetico Forever are the ones I have my eyes on. 

So I know that I have heard a good group of these are really good shows but which 2 do some of you guys reccomend I get first? I was leaning towards one of the new Anniverario?/! shows and Talent Barrows and then pick up RDV/Anniversario?/! later. Sound good?

I am stuck.....


----------



## Corey

Hailsabin said:


> Ok so now the deal is I can order 2 Chikara shows tonight but still quite stuck on which 2 I want to order right now(seeing how I am also going to order in July as well, don't ask)
> 
> So Rey De Voladores, Anniversario?, Anniversario!, Talent Barrows; Genius Steals, Brick & Cibernetico Forever are the ones I have my eyes on.
> 
> So I know that I have heard a good group of these are really good shows but which 2 do some of you guys reccomend I get first? I was leaning towards one of the new Anniverario?/! shows and Talent Barrows and then pick up RDV/Anniversario?/! later. Sound good?
> 
> I am stuck.....


I'd say Rey De Voladores is the #1 choice here. Hero/Claudio was excellent, good main event, and the tournament matches were good as well.

I haven't seen any of the others, but from what I've heard, Aniversario? and Brick are both very good. I'm guessing you already have The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance?


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I'd say Rey De Voladores is the #1 choice here. Hero/Claudio was excellent, good main event, and the tournament matches were good as well.
> 
> I haven't seen any of the others, but from what I've heard, Aniversario? and Brick are both very good. I'm guessing you already have The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance?


No, I don't have crushing weight either, but I wanted to try something different from Chikara. I didn't list it cause I knew everyone would just rate that higher. Weird I know but I was hoping to get some answers from different shows instead.

:$ Everytime I ask it always comes back to that one, I guess no one has very many of the other shows.


----------



## SP_10

Thanks for the DVD recommendations. I’ll probeley end up ordering all of the DVD’S some time this week.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ok I made my order for Chikara and I went with Anniversario? & Rey De Volardores, very happy about that order

Can't wait.

So does smartmark take like a week to come or what? this was my first order, and I live in CA so yeah, don't know.


----------



## Corey

Hailsabin said:


> Ok I made my order for Chikara and I went with Anniversario? & Rey De Volardores, very happy about that order
> 
> Can't wait.
> 
> So does smartmark take like a week to come or what? this was my first order, and I live in CA so yeah, don't know.


I live in VA and it only took my order 4 or 5 days, so I'd say around a week for you, maybe Sat. Let me know what you think about Hero/Quackenbush from Aniversario? because someone said it was like a ***** match or something and that got me very interested.


----------



## Claymore

Another show to add to your list of future purchases would be -

TWGP 2006 - Night 3

Simply a fantastic show...


----------



## Corey

Yay! I just won FYF: Chicago on ebay for $9. Does anyone wanna give me some ratings?


----------



## -Mystery-

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yay! I just won FYF: Chicago on ebay for $9. Does anyone wanna give me some ratings?


Lets put it this way, it's really, really worth $9.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ok thanks for the info JE, and sure I will be sure to give you my thoughts on it.

Claymore, I know that card did interest me too, but I am just going to wait to order all 3 nights together, just the way I buy certain shows like that. I did the same with BOLA 05 & 06. I watched Nerco vs Yago and man it wasn't very long but damn was that match great.


----------



## Future Star

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yay! I just won FYF: Chicago on ebay for $9. Does anyone wanna give me some ratings?


good buy for $9. The main event wasnt too good, maybe ***1/2 and WCDM is very overatted but still a ***3/4 - ****, rest i would say is solid


----------



## El Conquistador

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yay! I just won FYF: Chicago on ebay for $9. Does anyone wanna give me some ratings?


_FYF: Chicago_
Brent Albright vs. Double C **1/2
Allison Danger & Sara Del Ray vs. Serena & Ms. Chef *3/4
Shingo vs. MDOGG vs. CJ Otis vs. Trik Davis **
Jimmy Rave vs. BJ Whitmer **1/4
Lords of the Ring vs. The Briscoes ****1/4
Austin Aries & MDOGG vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards ***
Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs ****
Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness vs. Homicide & Samoa Joe ***1/4


----------



## Corey

Thanks guys. I can't wait to see the Tag Title match and the Windy City Deathmatch. I've seen mixed ratings for the main event. They've ranged from ***1/4 - ****1/4. I'll have to see for myself...


----------



## El Conquistador

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Thanks guys. I can't wait to see the Tag Title match and the Windy City Deathmatch. I've seen mixed ratings for the main event. They've ranged from ***1/4 - ****1/4. I'll have to see for myself...


The dusty, contreversial finish ruined the match for me. It was good, but that ending just did me in, it was hard to understand what was going on live, very contreversial, it looked like Sinclear stopped his count. Okay, I'm done, no more details for you. Don't want to ruin the show for you or anybody else.

By the way, good bargain you got there.


----------



## Spartanlax

Just ordered the following:

PWG- All Star Weekend V Night 1
PWG- All Star Weekend V Night 2
PWG- 70 30
PWG- Album Of The Year
Chikara- Crushing Weight Of Mainstream Ignorance
Chikara- Anniversario?
TNA- Victory Road 2004
TNA- Turning Point 2004
TNA- Lockdown 2005

Can I get ratings on any of the shows?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*TNA Victory Road 2004*

Super X Cup Gauntlet Match - ***
Killings/Watts/Johnny B. Badd/Kenney Vs Kash/Dallas/The Naturals - **
*NWA Tag Team Championship* 3 Live Kru Vs Team Canada - ***
Trinity Vs Jacqueline - **
*Monster's Ball Match* Monty Brown Vs Raven Vs Abyss - ***1/2
*X-Division Championship*AJ Styles Vs Petey Williams - ****
America's Most Wanted Vs Triple X - ****
*NWA World Heavyweight Championship*Jeff Jarrett Vs Jeff Hardy - ***

*Turning Point 2004*

*NWA Tag Team Championship*Team Canada Vs 3 Live Kru - **1/2
Siaki/Garza/Dutt Vs Kash/Shane & Kazarian - ***
Monty Brown Vs Abyss - ***
Kenney/Johnny B. Badd Vs The New York Connection - **
DDP Vs Raven - ***
*X-Division Championship*Petey Williams Vs Chris Sabin - ****
Hardy/Styles/Savage Vs Kings of Wrestling - ***
America's Most Wanted Vs Triple X - *****

*TNA Lockdown 2005*
Apolo/Siaki Vs Candido/Hoyt - **
Dustin Rhodes Vs Bobby Roode - **1/2
Xscape Match - ***
Jeff Hardy VS Raven - ***1/2
AMW Vs Team Canada - ***1/2
Daniels Vs Skipper - ***
Waltman/DDP/James Vs Jarrett/Brown/The Outlaw aka Kip James - ***1/2
Styles Vs Abyss - ****


----------



## Obfuscation

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> *TNA Victory Road 2004*
> 
> Super X Cup Gauntlet Match - ***
> Killings/Watts/Johnny B. Badd/Kenney Vs Kash/Dallas/The Naturals - **
> *NWA Tag Team Championship* 3 Live Kru Vs Team Canada - ***
> Trinity Vs Jacqueline - **
> *Monster's Ball Match* Monty Brown Vs Raven Vs Abyss - ***1/2
> *X-Division Championship*AJ Styles Vs Petey Williams - ****
> America's Most Wanted Vs Triple X - ****
> *NWA World Heavyweight Championship*Jeff Jarrett Vs Jeff Hardy - ***


I am sorry Dylan but those are WAY off. This show was weak, totally weak. There is no way the Last Team Standing is 4 stars, that match was bad, really bad. The women's match was 1:51 and you gave it 2 stars, the Tag titles match was weak and under 7 min. Heck the only scores I can really agree with you on is perhaps the Monsters Ball, X Title & World Title.

Sorry but I can't have spart expect a good show like that when it was a very weak show.

As for ASW V Both nights are great, if you wonder why the top rope is screwed up on Night 2, lets just say Ronin was a little too big But if they do show it on the DVD then nevermind. All in all two really great shows. Live it was awesome and I hope it comes off awesome on DVD. I would really like to know your thoughts on it after watching. Joe/Ki is worth the price of night 2 alone, same goes for Generico/PAC on night 1.


----------



## Blasko

With my birthday only 19 days away, does anyone have any suggestions for some IVP Best ofs?

I've been eyeing the best of Owen Hart and the Jack Evans DVD...


----------



## watts63

Low Ki V.1
Milano Collection AT V.1
Jack Evans V.1
Kobashi Complete GHC: Vol. 1, 2 & 3

Those are good ones.


----------



## Sephiroth

does anyone have any reviews of IWA: MS TPI 04 and 05? 

also what are some other TPI's worth checking out?

i already have 2006 and i want 04 because i hear it's just a fantastic show and 05 has my hero Sydal's big TPI win.


----------



## KingKicks

-Blasko- said:


> With my birthday only 19 days away, does anyone have any suggestions for some IVP Best ofs?
> 
> I've been eyeing the best of Owen Hart and the Jack Evans DVD...


I would recommend Best Of Jack Evans Vol.1 and 2.


----------



## Corey

-Blasko- said:


> With my birthday only 19 days away, does anyone have any suggestions for some IVP Best ofs?
> 
> I've been eyeing the best of Owen Hart and the Jack Evans DVD...


Best of KENTA & Marufuji Vol. 1
Best of Jack Evans Vol. 1
ROH Invades Japan (if that counts)


----------



## ROH

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Thanks guys. I can't wait to see the Tag Title match and the Windy City Deathmatch. I've seen mixed ratings for the main event. They've ranged from ***1/4 - ****1/4. I'll have to see for myself...


Add *** from me.



Spartanlax said:


> Chikara- Crushing Weight Of Mainstream Ignorance


For the 1 billionth time:

Claudio/Equinox - ***1/4
UMB/Hydra vs The Colony - **
Lance Steel vs Lance Steel - *
Cheech& Cloudy/NSE - ***
Kingston/Sweeney - ***1/2
Hero/Storm - **** (MOTN)
Akuma/Quack - ***1/2 (Others may like this more than me)
Moxley/Cannon - ** (THE SLEEPER THAT NEVER ENDS (2 straight minutes long, I timed it))
Hair vs Mask - Icarus/Jigsaw - ***3/4_****

Overall Score: 9/10.


----------



## -Mystery-

I don't know why but I absolutely loved the main event. I thought all 4 men meshed together nicely and the exchanges between Joe and Morishima were great. Also, I was digging the whole brawling in the crowd stuff. I gave it ****.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> I am sorry Dylan but those are WAY off. This show was weak, totally weak. There is no way the Last Team Standing is 4 stars, that match was bad, really bad. The women's match was 1:51 and you gave it 2 stars, the Tag titles match was weak and under 7 min. Heck the only scores I can really agree with you on is perhaps the Monsters Ball, X Title & World Title.
> 
> Sorry but I can't have spart expect a good show like that when it was a very weak show.
> 
> As for ASW V Both nights are great, if you wonder why the top rope is screwed up on Night 2, lets just say Ronin was a little too big But if they do show it on the DVD then nevermind. All in all two really great shows. Live it was awesome and I hope it comes off awesome on DVD. I would really like to know your thoughts on it after watching. Joe/Ki is worth the price of night 2 alone, same goes for Generico/PAC on night 1.


Cody I haven't watched the show in a couple of months i'm just totally going based of memory. If I watch the matches later tonight i'll give Spart a better review.


----------



## Obfuscation

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Cody I haven't watched the show in a couple of months i'm just totally going based of memory. If I watch the matches later tonight i'll give Spart a better review.


Well my apologies but I just really couldn't take those scores seriously. They were just too over the top for me.


----------



## Future Star

how are the best of bryan danielson and homicide from roh?


----------



## AmEagle

I haven't seen best of Cide but, best of Danielson is very good with mostly ****+ matches. Just wait until a 10 dollar DVD sale comes to pick it up.


----------



## Corey

*Dragon Gate 12/26/2005*
_Magnitude Kishiwada/Don Fujii/Masato Yoshino/Naruki Doi vs. Magnum TOKYO/King Shisa/Super Shisa/Katsuhiko Nakajima - ***1/4_

_2 on 1: Florida Brothers vs. Vangelis - **1/2_

_Jack Evans/Roderick Strong vs. Genki Horiguchi/Naoki Tanisaki - ***1/4_

_King of Gate Quarterfinals: CIMA vs. Kenichiro Arai - ** (worst CIMA match I've ever seen, extremely boring, Arai hit like three offensive moves)_

_King of Gate Quarterfinals: Shingo vs. BxB Hulk - ***_

_King of Gate Quarterfinals: Susumu Yokosuka vs. Dragon Kid - ***1/2 to ***3/4_

_King of Gate Quarterfinals: Ryo Saito vs. Masaaki Mochizuki - ***3/4_

*Overall: ***1/4*
_The show might look good by the ratings, but the first three matches was the only fun stuff. After that, it kinda got boring, and most of the matches were slower-paced until the endings. Still, not a bad show._​


----------



## ROH

Jack Evans 187 said:


> _King of Gate Quarterfinals: CIMA vs. Kenichiro Arai - ** (worst CIMA match I've ever seen, extremely boring, Arai hit like three offensive moves)_


I saw that Arai guy in CHIKARA, and he majorly stunk up the joint. That match had no potential anyway with him in it.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Shimmer Vol. 8*
1. Lorelei Lee vs. Lexie Fyfe - **1/2
2. Cindy Rogers vs. Serena Deeb - **1/2
3. Allison Danger vs. LuFisto - ***1/4
4. Amber O'Neal vs. Josie - **1/4
5. Nikki Roxx vs. Malia Hosaka - ***
6. Nattie Neidhart vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel - ***1/2
7. Daizee Haze vs. Tiana Ringer - ***
8. "The Minnesota Home Wrecking Crew" Lacey & Rain vs. Cheerleader Melissa & MsChif - ***1/2
9. Sara Del Rey vs. Mercedez Martinez - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## FreshKevin

Is Death before Dishonor 4 good? And where can I buy it for a good price?


----------



## KingKicks

Piper4Life said:


> Is Death before Dishonor 4 good? And where can I buy it for a good price?


DBD 4 has 1 of the best matches in ROH history as it's main event, i haven't heard anyone who has seen the match say they don't like it, plius i really enjoyed the McGuiness vs. Strong match from this show.


----------



## FreshKevin

You know a good website to buy it at? I heard the main event was the best in ROH history and was one of the best rivalries in ROH history.


----------



## Sephiroth

ROH™ said:


> I saw that Arai guy in CHIKARA, and he majorly stunk up the joint. That match had no potential anyway with him in it.


AraKen is definitely one of my least favorite Tozawa-juku guys, but he had a really good match with Iwasa against Marvin & Suzuki in NOAH on 6/3. someone uploaded it in the Other section in the multimedia section and i really recommend it . really fun match.



Piper4Life said:


> You know a good website to buy it at? I heard the main event was the best in ROH history and was one of the best rivalries in ROH history.


go to http://rohwrestling.com if you want to get ROH dvds. they have great deals all the time like their buy 3, get 1 free or 15% - 20% - 25% - 30% off sales.


----------



## JD13

Has anyone seen Kamala VS Danielson from an NWA show on 30/9/06? for some reason it realy interests me and id love to see it. Talk about a styles clash.


----------



## -Mystery-

JD13 said:


> Has anyone seen Kamala VS Danielson from an NWA show on 30/9/06? for some reason it realy interests me and id love to see it. Talk about a styles clash.


It's in the media section somewhere.


----------



## Platt

It's in my megapost


----------



## JD13

:agree: Thanks guys


----------



## Future Star

Ive only seen a couple MCMG matches. What do you guys recommend me for a download?


----------



## MrPaiMei

Future Star said:


> Ive only seen a couple MCMG matches. What do you guys recommend me for a download?


MCMG vs. DIFH is incredible, also from the same weekend MCMG vs. Kings of Wrestling vs. B-Boy/Super Dragon vs. No Remorse Corps was really good. Also, MCMG vs. Arrogance from HDD is suppose to be great.


----------



## Sephiroth

Future Star said:


> Ive only seen a couple MCMG matches. What do you guys recommend me for a download?


wait a few weeks until Good Times, Great Memories is released by ROH and then i can recommend the best MCMG in their span as a team and my current Match of the Year (it's in the overall top 5 matches of the year so far)

Good Times, Great Memories - The Briscoes (c) vs. Murder City Machine Guns


----------



## Platt

Can anyone recommend any AJW shows from ivp also does anyone know where i can get the original AJW Dream Slam show cos i've heard great things about it


----------



## Sephiroth

AJW? what does that stand for? i'm positive you don't mean AJPW


----------



## Platt

sephy37 said:


> AJW? what does that stand for? i'm positive you don't mean AJPW


All Japan Women


----------



## MrPaiMei

I'm not exactly a joshi expert but I can help you by telling you purodvdsource.com has Dreamslam in 3 parts for $5 each. It was a "...Classics" episode from Gaora I believe.


----------



## Corey

You can get Dreamslam from here (VHS I believe):
http://homepages.iol.ie/~snackbox/paltapes/ajw.html

The guy also gives you his ratings for most of the shows, so that should help you out on what to buy.


----------



## Platt

Thanks guys think i know what im going to get now


----------



## Corey

*Dragon Gate 12/27/2005*
_BxB Hulk/Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Tozawa/Katsuo - **3/4_

_King of Gate Semifinals: Ryo Saito vs Shingo - ***3/4 to **** (best match of the tournament)_

_King of Gate Semifinals: CIMA vs. Susumu Yokosuka - ***1/4_

_3 Team Elimination: Roderick Strong/Jack Evans (USA) vs. Masato Toshino/Naruki Doi (Japan) vs. Vangelis/King Shisa (Mexico) - ***3/4 (one botch is keeping this from being a **** match)_

_Survival Gate 16 Person Battle Royal - N/R (some parts were fun, but some were weird as well)_

_King of Gate Finals: Ryo Saito vs. Susumu Yokosuka - ***1/4 (30 min. match)_

*Overall: ***1/4*
_Solid show with two very good matches. The thing that kinda made me mad about this show is that Yokosuka never sold the arm. In both of his matches the arm was worked on, but he still hit like 50 clotheslines (no lie). It's like the arm-work ment nothing. :no: _​


----------



## Platt

Preview of Shimmer Volume 9 cover due for release early July


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-DS South of the Border*
1. Hallowicked vs. Ricochet - **3/4
2. Insane Lane vs. Cabana Man Dan - **1/4
3. Larry Sweeney vs. Mickie Knuckles - **1/4
4. Tank & Iceberg vs. Eddie Kingston & Drake Younger - **1/2
5. Ladders & Lighttubes - Danny Havoc vs. Diehard Dustin Lee - ***1/4
6. Pinata Death Match - Ian Rotten vs. Freakshow - ***
7. Chuck Taylor vs. Chrisjen Hayme - **1/2
8. Jimmy Rave vs. Eddie Kingston - ***
9. Mike Quackenbush vs. Sal Rinauro - ***1/2

Overall show rating - *** - ***1/4


----------



## S-Mac

looking at the matches on that shimmer dvd im thinking about getting it


----------



## Guest

ivpvideos said:


> The second part of the now continuing series is now complete. Here is the match listings.
> 
> ROH Invades Japan II
> Video Quality EX
> Run Time: 2:00
> Roderick Strong & Matt Sydal vs. CIMA & Don Jujii vs. Ryo Saito & Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino & Jimmy Rave (18:00)
> BJ Whitmer vs. Mohammed Yone (7:00)
> American Dragon & James Gibson vs. Jado & Gedo (11:45)
> Jack Evans vs. Masato Yoshino (11:00)
> American Dragon, Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero vs. Jushin Lyger, Kakihara & Tiger Mask 4 (12:25)
> Briscoe Brothers vs. Kanemaru & Yoshinobu Takeshi Sugiura (20:45) Ricky Marvin/Takeshi Rikio/Akitoshi Saito vs. Chris Hero/Bobby Fish/Bison Smith
> Takeshi Morishima vs. KAMZA (ROH World Title Defense)


I am going to pick up this and the first one next week when I have some money


----------



## Platt

I'm waiting for some coverart before i pick it up also gonna get a new copy of volume on with coverart cos i think it look great


----------



## Guest

I know I said I would never go back to IVP again after my first and only order which took over a month to arrive and a lot of messing about but no one else has never had any complaints about him. 

Plus I want Best Of Alex Shelley, D'Lo Brown 1, 2, 3 and the new Bryan Danielson comps :$


----------



## Corey

Looks great, but not as good as Vol. 1. I'm also gonna wait for some cover art...


----------



## Spartanlax

CHIKARA's Anniversario?: Chris Hero vs. Mike Quackenbush- ***1/2 or ***3/4 

To be honest, a bit disappointing. Still a great match, but with all the hype and the quality of both workers, there was a few things wrong with the match, especially the ending. Also, this match shows how overrated Quack can be; don't get me wrong, he's still a pretty great wrestler and athlete, but he tends to rely on flash before substance in a lot of his matches, with a prime example being the submission he used at the end of the match (didn't look painful, it was just meant to look creative, like a lot of his submissions and moves tend to be). Maybe after another viewing I can solidify it at ***3/4, maaaaaaaaaybe ****....but after the first viewing, it's jut not THAT good. Hopefully the rest of the show is good, which I expect it to be. So, basically, great match, but don't be expecting too much.


----------



## Blasko

If ROH Invades Japan II is ANYTHING like the first one, I'd buy it in a heart beat.


----------



## bmxmadb53

I was just wondering if anyone has bought King of Europe Cup yet. I know i preordered it a while ago and I'm not sure when it will arrive. Either way I'll post a little * rating when I do get it. Anyway I was just wondering if anyone bought it or got it yet.


----------



## Obfuscation

Spartanlax said:


> CHIKARA's Anniversario?: Chris Hero vs. Mike Quackenbush- ***1/2 or ***3/4
> 
> To be honest, a bit disappointing. Still a great match, but with all the hype and the quality of both workers, there was a few things wrong with the match, especially the ending. Also, this match shows how overrated Quack can be; don't get me wrong, he's still a pretty great wrestler and athlete, but he tends to rely on flash before substance in a lot of his matches, with a prime example being the submission he used at the end of the match (didn't look painful, it was just meant to look creative, like a lot of his submissions and moves tend to be). Maybe after another viewing I can solidify it at ***3/4, maaaaaaaaaybe ****....but after the first viewing, it's jut not THAT good. Hopefully the rest of the show is good, which I expect it to be. So, basically, great match, but don't be expecting too much.


Damn I just got it today too, I was hoping for a close to 5 star match:$

*Chikara Rey De Voladores*:

Chuck Taylor vs PAC vs Retail Dragon vs Ricochet-***3/4
Lince Dorado vs Equinox vs Ruckus vs Jigsaw-***1/4
The Order Of The Neo Solar Temple vs Team AnDrew & Tim Donst-**
Larry Sweeney vs Shane Storm-**1/2(fun match up)
Fire Ant vs Lance Steel-**
Hallowicked vs Eddie Kingston-N/R
BLKOUT vs The Colony-*3/4
RDV Finals-***1/2
Chris Hero vs Claudio Castagnoli-****1/2
*CDP 2 Out Of 3 Falls Match*: Team FIST vs Up In Smoke-***3/4

*Overall*-***3/4

I do say it was a strong show, dispite it being my first full Chikara show. The main event was strong, Hero/Claudio was awesome, the RDV finals was a solid bout and both RDV semi-finals were high flying and very exciting. Dispite the sadly bad BLKOUT vs Colony match up it was quite fun and good. I loved how Kingston turned "rudo" on the fans with the brawl against Wicked. And Cloudy's sickness was something I didn't expect to see, incredible to see him continue after it:agree:

I will watch Anniversario? later on and give my ratings soon.


----------



## Platt

bmxmadb53 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has bought King of Europe Cup yet. I know i preordered it a while ago and I'm not sure when it will arrive. Either way I'll post a little * rating when I do get it. Anyway I was just wondering if anyone bought it or got it yet.



I preordered it as soon as it went on sale and my copy hasn't arrived yet hopefully it will come soon.




Jack Evans 187 said:


> Looks great, but not as good as Vol. 1. I'm also gonna wait for some cover art...


Word on the coverart is that it's going to be about a month but he will sell boxes/coverart seperatly for $4 later


----------



## FreshKevin

Now I am looking to take advantage of the but 6 get 2 free DVDs at ROHwrestling.com. I am getting the best of Brian Danielson and DBD 4 so anyone have sugestions on other ROH DVDs to get?


----------



## AmEagle

Piper4Life said:


> Now I am looking to take advantage of the but 6 get 2 free DVDs at ROHwrestling.com. I am getting the best of Brian Danielson and DBD 4 so anyone have sugestions on other ROH DVDs to get?


If you don't have any others I would go with:

FYF:Finale
FYF:Liverpool
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Supercard Of Honor 2
Unified
Final Battle 2006

Others such as Better Than Our Best, Manhattan Mayhem, Ring Of Homicide you can all get with the ten dollar sale sometime later.


----------



## FreshKevin

Wow thanks a lot I don't have any ROH DVDs so these will be great thanks again


----------



## Spartanlax

Folks, I just received my order from ROH (FYF UK shows, This Means War II, and Fighting Spirit). I'll be writing full reviews for all ROH shows, starting with This Means War II, which could be up as early as tonight. So, look out for my thoughts on the show


----------



## Corey

AmEagle said:


> If you don't have any others I would go with:
> 
> FYF:Finale
> FYF:Liverpool
> Glory By Honor V Night 2
> Supercard Of Honor 2
> Unified
> Final Battle 2006
> 
> Others such as Better Than Our Best, Manhattan Mayhem, Ring Of Homicide you can all get with the ten dollar sale sometime later.


I'd switch out FYF: Liverpool and Final Battle '06 for Better Than Our Best and Manhattan Mayhem, and then it would be a perfect order. FYF Liverpool and FB '06 were both great, but the other two are two of the best of all time.

EDIT: Didn't read the bottom part, good plan.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Chikara Aniversario?:*

The Colony vs The Olsen Twins-**1/2
Brodie Lee vs Equinox-*3/4
Player Uno vs Shayne Hawke-**3/4
Worker Ant vs Hydra-**1/2
Shane Storm vs Mitch Rider-**
Larry Sweeney & Claudio Castagnoli vs Lince Dorado & Pantera-**3/4
*Young Lions Cup Match*: Max Boyer(c) vs Create-A-Wrestler-*1/4
Hallowicked vs Eddie Kingston-***
Team FIST vs Dragon Yuki & Kagrra-***1/4
Mike Quackenbush vs Chris Hero-****1/2(sorry spart!)

*Overall*-***1/2

Well that was just one look, but I am for certain that the last 3 matches will stay the same score. Quack/Hero was a very well wrestled match, they went out there and just gave it all in the 18 min but I wouldn't say 5 stars. I knew the guys was just making a statement but yeah. A very good match up and it was MOTN. Some ratings might go up or down on a next watch but what I can tell you is that its a very fun show to watch, scores might not be very strong, but its entertaining.


----------



## Corey

What does 3 Euro convert to in US Dollars?


----------



## Spartanlax

If Hero/Quack is ****1/2 stars, you're ***** star match list must be filled up, Cody. There's so many reasons why te match was good, but not uber great.

I can just tell Hero/Quack is going to be overrated by sooo many because of the flashy stuff.

EDIT- Wow, I just realized my post seemed pretty arrogant, sorry 'bout that. I'm just frustrated because Quack himself is overrated (at times), so I know that with Hero involved this thing is going to be hyped as a MOTYC, when it really is far from that (not too far, but far enough). I'm talkin' DG 6 Man from SCOH overrated.


----------



## Obfuscation

Spartanlax said:


> If Hero/Quack is ****1/2 stars, you're ***** star match list must be filled up, Cody. There's so many reasons why te match was good, but not uber great.
> 
> I can just tell Hero/Quack is going to be overrated by sooo many because of the flashy stuff.


Yeah pretty much, it just appealed to me in such a way though. It was more of a flashy, high impact contest instead of a full out wrestling match that I thought would go almost 30 min. Mostly the intensity during it is what made me love it. You can feel the it, the atmosphere was pretty big for the match and it got to me really. I do say this, I did think what you said about the "Chikara Special" was true. It did look like more of a flash move then a more painful thing, your right. But I just enjoied it and thought it really was a 4 1/2 star match up.

EDIT-Its ok spart. I do know that Quack is often overrated(while me loving most of his stuff though) and Hero is always involved in those types of matches so yeah, its quite understandable to where your coming from. I know I rated it higher than you and I do feel that mine is fine BUT you do have a valid point of people will more than likely overrate it. If you can understand where I am coming from then thanks, cause it might seem a bit odd that I agree with you when you gave it ***3/4 and I gave it ****1/2 so yeah.....


----------



## Rated R Poster

Jack Evans 187-

http://www.x-rates.com/calculator.html 

That will help you out.

My first "Star Ratings". I figured Id try to grade these matches with the star method criticism is welcome. 
Best Of Jack Evans Vol. 1

Jack Evans vs Teddy Hart **1/4 (Very dissapointing match, seemed like theyd do 1 move and rest, 1 move rest, etc. Expected it to be the total opposite)

Jack Evans/Roderick Strong vs. Genki Horiguchi/Naoki Tanisaki *** ( Evans and Strong up to the same old tricks)

Masato Yoshino/Naruki Doi vs. Jack Evans/Roderick Strong vs. Shisa/Vangelis ***3/4 (Fun match, Im starting to mark everytime I see Doi)

Masato Yoshino vs. Jack Evans **1/2( Each guy gets in their regular moves nothing to noteworthy)

Don Fujii/Jack Evans/Matt Sydal vs. Naruki Doi/Naoki Tanisaki/Masato Yoshino **3/4 (Very Short match that with the proper time would have been great, liked the finish too)

CIMA/Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs. B-Boy, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi ***3/4 (everything was executed and a fast paced match with nearfalls)

Jack Evans vs. Genki Horiguchi vs. Akira Tozawa ***1/4(for some reason I only got the last 6 minutes of this match because it starts with action already happening,either way it was a ladder match with cool spots.)

Plus there is another match on the disc and Im not sure with all the guys names because IVP doesnt have it listed. Sydal/Strong/Evans team up against Doi and Yoshino but Im not sure about other names. Its the best match on the disc, 1/2 hour of back and forth action. Ill give it ***3/4​

Overall its about ***1/4. Definately worth the 2.99 purchase especially if your a Jack Evans fan.


----------



## KingKicks

Rated R Poster said:


> Jack Evans 187-
> 
> http://www.x-rates.com/calculator.html
> 
> That will help you out.
> 
> My first "Star Ratings". I figured Id try to grade these matches with the star method criticism is welcome.
> Best Of Jack Evans Vol. 1
> 
> Jack Evans vs Teddy Hart **1/4 (Very dissapointing match, seemed like theyd do 1 move and rest, 1 move rest, etc. Expected it to be the total opposite)
> 
> Jack Evans/Roderick Strong vs. Genki Horiguchi/Naoki Tanisaki *** ( Evans and Strong up to the same old tricks)
> 
> Masato Yoshino/Naruki Doi vs. Jack Evans/Roderick Strong vs. Shisa/Vangelis ***3/4 (Fun match, *Im starting to mark everytime I see Doi)*
> 
> Masato Yoshino vs. Jack Evans **1/2( Each guy gets in their regular moves nothing to noteworthy)
> 
> Don Fujii/Jack Evans/Matt Sydal vs. Naruki Doi/Naoki Tanisaki/Masato Yoshino **3/4 (Very Short match that with the proper time would have been great, liked the finish too)
> 
> CIMA/Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs. B-Boy, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi ***3/4 (everything was executed and a fast paced match with nearfalls)
> 
> Jack Evans vs. Genki Horiguchi vs. Akira Tozawa ***1/4(for some reason I only got the last 6 minutes of this match because it starts with action already happening,either way it was a ladder match with cool spots.)
> 
> *Plus there is another match on the disc and Im not sure with all the guys names because IVP doesnt have it listed. Sydal/Strong/Evans team up against Doi and Yoshino but Im not sure about other names. Its the best match on the disc, 1/2 hour of back and forth action. Ill give it ***3/4*​
> 
> Overall its about ***1/4. Definately worth the 2.99 purchase especially if your a Jack Evans fan.


Same here.

I believe the match that wasn't on the disc was Dr. Muscle & Naruki Doi & Gamma & Naoki Tanisaki & Masato Yoshino vs. Don Fujii & Jack Evans & Yasushi Kanda & Roderick Strong & Matt Sydal, definetly the best match on the DVD imo.


----------



## Corey

Rated R Poster said:


> Jack Evans 187-
> 
> http://www.x-rates.com/calculator.html
> 
> That will help you out.
> 
> My first "Star Ratings". I figured Id try to grade these matches with the star method criticism is welcome.
> Best Of Jack Evans Vol. 1​
> Masato Yoshino vs. Jack Evans **1/2( Each guy gets in their regular moves nothing to noteworthy)​
> CIMA/Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs. B-Boy, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi ***3/4 (everything was executed and a fast paced match with nearfalls)​


I agree with everything else that you posted (from wht I've seen), but these two I disagree on. If that's the same Evans/Yoshino match from the 4/23/06 show, then that match was awesome. I'd give it ***1/2 - ***3/4. Great fast paced action with a lot of near falls. And if that's the six-man that's on the WrestleJam DVD, then I'd give it ***1/4. Good action, but only in the last few minutes. I remember it being kinda boring in the beginning.


----------



## JD13

> I was just wondering if anyone has bought King of Europe Cup yet


I preorderd the DVD weeks ago. I was front row both nights and they were great shows, be very interesting to see the dvds.


> know I said I would never go back to IVP again after my first and only order which took over a month to arrive and a lot of messing about but no one else has never had any complaints about him.


 Any idea how long it normally takes for orders to arrive over here. Surely a month isnt the norm?


----------



## Platt

JD13 said:


> I preorderd the DVD weeks ago. I was front row both nights and they were great shows, be very interesting to see the dvds.
> Any idea how long it normally takes for orders to arrive over here. Surely a month isnt the norm?



I've had 2 orders from them both took less than a week


----------



## JD13

> I've had 2 orders from them both took less than a week


Great, hopefully ill recieve my order by the weekend (i ordered on saturday)


----------



## Corey

^^^ Just curious, what did you order?


----------



## JD13

I posted my order the other day, but to save you time,
i ordered-super Jcup 94,95,2000 and 2004
IWA king of deathmatch 95
G-1 climax 91 and 97
NJPW 18/2/07
wrestlejam
best of Kobashi vol 1
AAA when worlds collide
puro sampler


----------



## Corey

Oh yeah, I recognize that order now. My bad... :$


----------



## Rated R Poster

O yea and My most recent purchase.
Dragon Gate 03/23/07

Any ratings? Reviews? Anything that can help? Jack Evans you know you saw it!


----------



## Corey

^^ If you're referring to me, no, I haven't seen it... Sorry :$


----------



## Sephiroth

JD13 said:


> I posted my order the other day, but to save you time,
> i ordered-super Jcup 94,95


great purchase right there. everything else is just gravy. these were my first two purchases from them.


----------



## ROH

Spartanlax said:


> Folks, I just received my order from ROH (FYF UK shows, This Means War II, and Fighting Spirit). I'll be writing full reviews for all ROH shows, starting with This Means War II, which could be up as early as tonight. So, look out for my thoughts on the show


So you haven't got the WM weekend shows?


----------



## Spartanlax

ROH™ said:


> So you haven't got the WM weekend shows?


Nah. I saw Whitmer/Jacobs, and I really have no interest in the DG vs ROH 8 man, or the DG 6 man from either show. Plus, I gotta save money.

Here's my ratings for TMWII, aside from the main event:

Steen vs Primeau- *1/2
Haze vs. Del Ray- **1/4
Stevens vs. Edwards vs. Blade vs. Generico- **3/4
Delirious vs. Cabana- **3/4 (very funny)
Claudio vs. Jay- ***1/2 (surprisingly great)
Albright vs. Homicide- ***1/4
Shingo vs. Jack Evans- ***
NRC vs Resilience- ***3/4

I'll watch the review the main event later today and have a full review up.


----------



## Platt

> FATHER'S DAY WEEKEND SALE- TAKE 25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER
> 
> Ring of Honor is celebrating Father's Day with a special 25% off sale You can now save on your next order with no minimum purchase required. This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> To redeem your 25% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: dad into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on Monday, June 18th at 9pm EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> NEW MERCHANDISE RELEASES
> 
> TNA Destination X 2007 DVD
> 
> On Sunday, March 11, 2007, Total Nonstop Action (TNA) Wrestling presented the “Destination X” epic event live and exclusively on Pay-Per-View. That night, TNA unveiled the newest innovation in professional wrestling – the evolution of the dangerous scaffold match in the form of “Elevation X”. The event also saw Christian Cage defend the NWA World Heavyweight Title against Samoa Joe, the first-ever collision between TNA juggernauts Kurt Angle and Scott Steiner, plus the “Last Rites” showdown between Sting and Abyss! This TNA Home Video release contains the “Destination X” Pay-Per-View in its entirety, as well as two bonus matches! The full lineup for the DVD is below:
> 
> 1. NWA WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE MATCH: Christian Cage vs. Samoa Joe
> 2. ELEVATION X MATCH: Rhino vs. AJ Styles
> 3. LAST RITES MATCH: Sting vs. Abyss
> 4. GRUDGE MATCH: Kurt Angle vs. Scott Steiner
> 5. X DIVISION CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH: Chris Sabin vs. Jerry Lynn
> 6. GHETTO BRAWL MATCH: The Latin American Xchange vs. Team 3D
> 
> Bonus Match:
> -Gauntlet For The Gold from “iMACPT!" where Samoa Joe earns his shot at the World Title
> -Five-way Ladder Match from “iMACPT!" for the number-one contender status to the X Championship
> 
> WWE Judgement Day 2007 DVD
> 
> 1. Ric Flair vs. Carlito
> 2. ECW Title Handicap Match: Vince McMahon, Shane McMahon & Umaga vs. Bobby Lashley
> 3. Elijah Burke vs. CM Punk
> 4. Shawn Michaels vs. Randy Orton
> 5. World Tag Team Title Match: The Hardy Boyz vs. Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch
> 6. World Title Match: Edge vs. Batista
> 7. U. S. Title Two Of Our Three Falls: Chris Benoit vs. MVP
> 8. WWE Title Match: John Cena vs. Great Khali
> 
> IWC ’Super Indy VI’ McKeesport, PA 5/11/07 (DVD-R)
> 
> Super Indy V First Round
> 
> 1. HENTAI vs. Brother Runt
> 2. Ruckus vs. Shiima Xion
> 3. Larry Sweeney vs. Jay Lethal
> 4. Sonjay Dutt vs. Azrieal
> 
> Super Indy V Second Round
> 
> 5. HENTAI vs. Shiima Xion
> 6. Larry Sweeney vs. Azrieal
> 
> Super Indy V Final Round
> 
> 7. Shiima Xion vs. Larry Sweeney
> 
> 8. IWC World Heavyweight Title 3-Way Dance: Ricky Reyes vs. Dennis Gregory vs. Brent Albright
> 9. IWC Super Indy Title Super Indy Second Chance Scramble: Troy Lords vs. Jason Gory vs. Eric Young vs. John McChesney
> 10. IWC Tag Team Title Gauntlet Match: The Heartbreakers vs. Sexual Harassment vs. The Cleveland Mafia vs. The Hollywood Balds vs. The Gambino Brothers vs. Michael Facade & Johnny Gargano
> 
> -WWE Classic Superstars- Hollywood Blondes (Steve Austin & Brian Pillman)
> -CM Punk Wrestlemania 23 Figure
> -WWE Classic Superstars Series 14- Demolition Ax
> -WWE Classic Superstars Series 14- Demolition Smash


Might order a couple of things in this sale


----------



## Claymore

I was gonna use it to purchase the Ladder Match DVD.....But unfortunately it must have went out of stock...I could have sworn it was in stock this morning


----------



## Platt

I had the same thing happen to me with the Rumble anthology i waited for a sale and that was the day it went out of stock


----------



## Guest

They put them up as out of stock so they don't sell them so cheap.


----------



## Platt

DavidEFC said:


> They put them up as out of stock so they don't sell them so cheap.


I don' think so since i got the ladder match dvd in the last 25% off sale and since going out of stock the rumble dvd has never come back into stock.


----------



## Guest

Platt said:


> I don' think so since i got the ladder match dvd in the last 25% off sale and since going out of stock the rumble dvd has never come back into stock.


There goes my theory then :$


----------



## Claymore

I'm so out of luck...

E-mailed ROH about it, they said it's out of stock and they have no idea when they will get any back in. Damn....

And if the Rumble Antholgy scenario is anything to go by, it probably won't come back in...

This might be a bit off the whole Indy DVD Topic, but I was wondering if you have any ideas where I can pick it elsewhere...

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Claymore said:


> I'm so out of luck...
> 
> E-mailed ROH about it, they said it's out of stock and they have no idea when they will get any back in. Damn....
> 
> And if the Rumble Antholgy scenario is anything to go by, it probably won't come back in...
> 
> This might be a bit off the whole Indy DVD Topic, but I was wondering if you have any ideas where I can pick it elsewhere...
> 
> Thanks


Don't know if it's cheaper on the WWE site but it's $24.99 on Highspots http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=16949

Edit:

Amazon $21.99 http://www.amazon.com/WWE-Ladder-Ma...5-7791322?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1181922552&sr=8-1


----------



## Claymore

Thanks a lot....Appreciate it


----------



## ROH

Spartanlax said:


> Nah. I saw Whitmer/Jacobs, and I really have no interest in the DG vs ROH 8 man, or the DG 6 man from either show. Plus, I gotta save money.


Getting a *Long Island* show over the WM weekend shows (even if you've seen Whitmer /Jacobs) doesn't really define 'saving money' .

So, you haven't seen the DG 6 man from SCOH2, but criticise me for giving it *****? Kinda hypocritical, eh?


----------



## watts63

I agree with Spart, SOH 2 Six-Man Tag was a great match but not near a ***** match. I give that MOMOTYC (Most Overrated Match of The Year Candidate)


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> I agree with Spart, SOH 2 Six-Man Tag was a great match but not near a ***** match. I give that MOMOTYC (Most Overrated Match of The Year Candidate)


That's not what I'm complaining about. I sometimes recommend/de-recommend matches which I haven't seen, and Spart always tells me off about it. But now he's doing the same thing.

And speaking of the DG 6 man at SCOH2, I don't think it's overrated. It gets mainly ****1/4 ratings, which is considerably lower than my ***** rating.


----------



## Spartanlax

ROH™ said:


> Getting a *Long Island* show over the WM weekend shows (even if you've seen Whitmer /Jacobs) doesn't really define 'saving money' .
> 
> So, you haven't seen the DG 6 man from SCOH2, but criticise me for giving it *****? Kinda hypocritical, eh?


First off, I've seen most of the match, missed the beginning five minutes or something. Second off, I never gave a rating or gave thoughts on the match itself, didn't reccomend it or say it should be avoided...I simply said I predict it's going to be one of the most overrated matches this year, based on last year's. So, I wasn't being hypocritical...commenting on a match that I've seen most of is nothing like RECCOMENDING a match that I've never, ever seen. When you see me suggest a show I've never, ever seen, then you have a case against me.

Anyway, a Long Island show with a good looking card is worth the purchase, especially since I'd like it to complete the weekend set along with 4/14. Plus, I haven't been interested in ROH in a while, so I wanted to get the show to try and fall in love with the product again, which I kinda did while watching the show.


----------



## ROH

Spartanlax said:


> First off, I've seen most of the match, missed the beginning five minutes or something. Second off, I never gave a rating or gave thoughts on the match itself, didn't reccomend it or say it should be avoided...I simply said I predict it's going to be one of the most overrated matches this year, based on last year's. So, I wasn't being hypocritical...commenting on a match that I've seen most of is nothing like RECCOMENDING a match that I've never, ever seen. When you see me suggest a show I've never, ever seen, then you have a case against me.
> 
> Anyway, a Long Island show with a good looking card is worth the purchase, especially since I'd like it to complete the weekend set along with 4/14. Plus, I haven't been interested in ROH in a while, so I wanted to get the show to try and fall in love with the product again, which I kinda did while watching the show.


Okay, I wasn't aware you'd seen the match, considering you hadn't ordered the show.


----------



## Spartanlax

I've seen Whitmer/Jacobs without ordering the show as well. :hb:

Sorry to double post, but, just wanna let everyone know my full review for This Means War II has been posted.


----------



## Corey

How was the IWA-MS 2005 Strong Style Tournament?


----------



## -Mystery-

Jack Evans 187 said:


> How was the IWA-MS 2005 Strong Style Tournament?


It was pretty good. I'm not sure if I'd say it's worth $20 but if you're buying it cheaper than that then I'd say it's worth it.


----------



## Corey

^^ Yeah, I found it cheaper on ebay. One more question because there's only a certain amount of money on my mom's credit card. Would you say the '05 Strong Style Tourney or HURT '07?


----------



## -Mystery-

Hurt '07 definately.


----------



## El Conquistador

Stupid question? Maybe but I was wondering if there any of the other Super J Cups came anywhere close to how good 95' was. If anybody could advise me which Super J Cups besides 1995 are worth buying, that would me out a lot.


----------



## Sephiroth

M.W. said:


> Stupid question? Maybe but I was wondering if there any of the other Super J Cups came anywhere close to how good 95' was. If anybody could advise me which Super J Cups besides 1995 are worth buying, that would me out a lot.


Super J Cup 94 blows 95 out of the water. the last half of the show is just awesome match after awesome match. i don't want to really spoil it for you, but there's imo, two 5 star matches, and one of them is THE best singles matches from NJPW in the 1990's. the tournament is also Benoit's last time in Japan full time before going to WCW. lots of great performances from the likes of Lyger, Hayabusa, TAKA, Sasuke, Black Tiger (Eddy), Benoit, Delphin, Malenko, and El Samurai. plus it features a very fat Gedo before he lost the weight and toned up.

i simply cannot go on about this show without spoiling any of the matches and etc. i could do a review on it, but everyone and their grandma has already.

i really recommend getting it from IVPVideos. they have it on two discs and the whole show is about 3 hours if i remember correctly. probably the best purchase you'll ever make considering you can get it for under 8 bucks .

also 2000 is pretty good and i belive it has CIMA's first big breakout performance.

edit: i would like to add that in the beforementioned best NJPW match of the 90's....they do the fucking greatest highspot i've ever seen. SPACE FLYING TIGER DROP.


----------



## El Conquistador

I was actually looking into buying 94 but this pretty much confirms it although I don't think any show can literally blow out a show that has a five star match and a deep card. Thanks for your opinion on 94, I'll pass on 2000 as I gotta' save up some money for some more NOAH DVD's.


----------



## Sephiroth

M.W. said:


> I was actually looking into buying 94 but this pretty much confirms it although I don't think any show can literally blow out a show that has a five star match and a deep card. Thanks for your opinion on 94, I'll pass on 2000 as I gotta' save up some money for some more NOAH DVD's.


dude, 94 blows out 95 with it's last two matches alone. back to back 5 star matches.

edit: and imo, 94 has a deeper card than 95. you have one **** 1/2 star match and two **** matches and about three to four 3 1/2 star matches.


----------



## El Conquistador

sephy37 said:


> dude, 94 blows out 95 with it's last two matches alone. back to back 5 star matches.
> 
> edit: and imo, 94 has a deeper card than 95. you have one **** 1/2 star match and two **** matches and about three to four 3 1/2 star matches.


Settle down there, killer, no need to get defensive and upset. I wasn't saying that the 1995 Super J Cup was better than 1994, I'd lose all credibility if I had because I've never seen 94. What I was saying was that Jericho/Benoit was a legitimate ***** quality match in my view and I enjoyed close to everything on the card.

No need to be so arrogantly opinionated either, opinions vary.


----------



## Sephiroth

M.W. said:


> Settle down there, killer, no need to get defensive and upset. I wasn't saying that the 1995 Super J Cup was better than 1994, I'd lose all credibility if I had because I've never seen 94. What I was saying was that Jericho/Benoit was a legitimate ***** quality match in my view and I enjoyed close to everything on the card.
> 
> No need to be so arrogantly opinionated either, opinions vary.


i was just going for the hard sell on J Cup 94. next time i'll just yell out "FRUITY FRUITY FRUITY SUPER J CUP FRUITY SKITTLES" ok?


----------



## Corey

*Dragon Gate 4/23/2006*
_King Shisa/Super Shisa/Katsuo/Anthony W. Mori vs. Michael Iwasa/Daniel Mishima/Akira Tozawa/Turboman - **3/4 lmao one of the funniest Japanese matches I've ever seen, Tozawa had a hole in the krotch of his pants and didn't even know it, Florida brothers are always funny, and Turboman did a moonsault onto a cameraman after he'd already botched a dive to the outside)_

_Genki Horiguchi vs. Naoki Tanisaki - **1/4_

_Open the Brave Gate Title: Masato Yoshino(c) vs. Jack Evans - ***1/2 (one of Jack's best singles matches)_

_Stalker Ichikawa vs. Yutaka Yoshie - 1/2*_

_Dragon Kid/Magnum TOKYO vs. Kenichiro Arai/Masaaki Mochizuki - ***3/4_

_#1 Contender Match for the Open the Dream Gate Title: BxB Hulk vs. Shingo - ****_

_Winners get BloodGen Name: Gamma/Naruki Doi vs. CIMA/Don Fujii_ - _***3/4_

_Open the Dream Gate Title: Susumu Yokosuka(c) vs. Ryo Saito - **** to ****1/4_

*Overall: ***1/2 - ***3/4*
_Anyone looking for a good Dragon Gate show should definitely check this out._​


----------



## Rated R Poster

YAY! after waiting for 3 weeks Supercard of Honor finally gets in. Watched it once and at a first view I think the last 3 matches are **** or more. But the midcard was mainly bland matches probly nothing above like a 3. Ill have ratings up after a 2nd watch.


----------



## Corey

Rated R Poster said:


> YAY! after waiting for 3 weeks Supercard of Honor finally gets in. Watched it once and at a first view I think the last 3 matches are **** or more. *But the midcard was mainly bland matches probly nothing above like a 3.* Ill have ratings up after a 2nd watch.


Really? I'd give the opener ***1/4-***1/2 and I'd give Evans/Doi vs. NRC ***3/4. I agree about the last three matches though.


----------



## Rated R Poster

O shit yea Evans/Doi vs NRC is clearly at least ***1/2 or more, easily. I forgot thanks, and the opening match I thot was ok. ***.

But I thot Mcguiness and Hero was dissapointing, Stevens vs Franklin was a squash, Castagnoli match was decent but nothin above **3/4, and Albright and pearce vs cabana and Homicide was average at best. Not that the whole show is dissapointing, cuz like I said the last 3 are incredible.

Sorry for the double post hopefully Platt can edit it but I won on EBay IWA MS No Retreat No Surrender. $8 including shipping. The card looks straight.

1. Trik Davis vs. Darin Corbin 
2. Corporal Robinson vs. Marco Cordova 
3. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Marek Brave 
4. BJ Whitmer vs. CJ Otis 
5. Lotus & Crazy J vs. Brandon Thomaselli & Eddie Kingston 
6. Midwest Mafia vs. Chandler McClure & Trik Davis 
7. Josh Abercrombie vs. Tyler Black 
8. European Rounds Match - Chris Hero vs. Necro Butcher 
9. Iron Saints vs. Matt Sydal & Delirious 
10. NO DQ Falls Count Anywhere -Jimmy Jacobs vs. Arik Cannon

Has anyone seen this?


----------



## Caligula

Anybody got suggestions on what the best FIP DVDs are the best to get?


----------



## -Mystery-

Killa CaLi said:


> Anybody got suggestions on what the best FIP DVDs are the best to get?


Strong vs. Evans and Cage of Pain are the two best overall shows they've put out.


----------



## Guest

FIP Southern Justice has a good card on paper. I haven't got around to purchasing it yet though.


----------



## Caligula

Alright, I'll check those out right now. Thanks 


Is Emergence any good? I like the card and it's only $10 on ROH's site.


----------



## Obfuscation

-Mystery- said:


> Strong vs. Evans and Cage of Pain are the two best overall shows they've put out.


Isn't Strong vs Evans only 10 bucks too? Or does that 10 dollar thing stop at that show?

If it is I might have to pick that up.


----------



## Caligula

Yeah, it's $10


----------



## Obfuscation

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah, it's $10


Thanks. Now I got to find me some extra money to pick that up....Plus I also heard that Evans vs Strong was the best FIP match ever so for 10 bucks that has to be a steal.


----------



## Caligula

How many backbreakers does Jack receive?


----------



## -Mystery-

DavidEFC said:


> FIP Southern Justice has a good card on paper. I haven't got around to purchasing it yet though.


Southern Justice is a pretty good show. Sydal/Strong and Davey/Danielson were good. The rest of the card was meh.



Killa CaLi said:


> Alright, I'll check those out right now. Thanks
> 
> 
> Is Emergence any good? I like the card and it's only $10 on ROH's site.


It's a good buy because it's $10 for 2 shows.


----------



## ROH

Killa CaLi said:


> How many backbreakers does Jack receive?


Roughly 67.891

^ Not really, but alot though.


----------



## Horselover Fat

I need to catch up on ROH. What are the 4 best shows of 07?


----------



## KingKicks

Just finished TMWII and FS, I'm not into star ratings so i will just say that FS was pretty damn great imo, Morishima vs. McGuiness has become 1 of my favorite matches this year.

^^^^^^^^ 
IMO FYF: Finale, Supercard Of Honor II, Fighting Spirit and FYF: NYC.


----------



## Caligula

WCW said:


> I need to catch up on ROH. What are the 4 best shows of 07?


Check out the FYF Finale just for Briscoe vs. Briscoe


----------



## -Mystery-

WCW said:


> I need to catch up on ROH. What are the 4 best shows of 07?


Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool, Fifth Year Festival: Finale, Supercard of Honor II, and Fifth Year Festival: Chicago.

I haven't seen Fighting Spirit or This Means War II yet.


----------



## Future Star

WCW said:


> I need to catch up on ROH. What are the 4 best shows of 07?


FYF Liverpool, Finale, SCOH II and Respect is Earned ( was there so thats how i know, and i would say it will be out by the edison show in july)


----------



## -Mystery-

Future Star said:


> FYF Liverpool, Finale, SCOH II and Respect is Earned ( was there so thats how i know, and i would say it will be out by the edison show in july)


I'm pretty sure he means DVDs out now. RIE won't be out until the end of July.


----------



## Corey

*UWA Hour of the Dragon*
_Bishop/Lionel Knight vs. Cheech/Cloudy - ***_​ 
_Puma vs. Jeff Flury - **1/4_​ 
_Tyler Black vs. Josh Abercrombie - ***1/2_​ 
_UWA Grand Prix Title: Sonjay Dutt(c) vs. Asylum - *** (Asylum is just a rip off of Rhyno, but he's actually not that bad)_​ 
_UWA Tag Team Titles: Sabian/Joker vs. Dunn/Marcos - ***1/4_​ 
_UWA Lightweight Title: Alex Shelley(c) vs. Arik Cannon - **** (MOTN)_​ 
_Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **** (better than the two Chikara matches I've seen between them)_​ 
_#1 Contenders Match: Ruckus vs. M-Dogg 20 vs. Dan Paysan vs. Virus - ***_​ 
_UWA Canadian Title: Josh Prohibition(c) vs. Chris Sabin - ***_​ 
_Ultimo Dragon vs. Black Tiger - ***1/2 (I was pretty much shocked by the finish)_​ 
*Overall: ***1/2*
_Great show. I recommend it to anyone looking to get into UWA or anyone looking for a real good indy show out there._​


----------



## -Mystery-

*CZW Deja Vu 3*
1. Eddie Kingston & Sabian vs DJ Hyde & Jon Dahmer - **
2. Excalibur vs Beef Wellington - *
3. Ladder Match: Derek Frazier vs Niles Young - ***1/4
4. JC Bailey vs Arik Cannon - ***
5. Franky the Mobster vs Kevin Steen - ***
6. Loser Leaves CZW: B-Boy vs "Spyder" Nate Webb - ***1/2
7. Ruckus vs Mike Quackenbush - **1/4
8. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ruckus & Mike Quackenbush - ***1/4
9. Super Dragon vs El Generico - ***1/4
10. No Rope Barbed Wire Match: Necro Butcher vs JC Bailey - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/4

*IWA-MS There Goes The Neighborhood*
1. Deranged vs. Jeff Brooks - *1/2
2. Marek Brave vs. Chuck Taylor - **3/4
3. Larry Sweeney, Jason Dukes, Chuck E. Smooth & Robert Anthony vs. Jimmy "The Hype" Shalwin, Esteban Molina, Billy Roc & Drake Younger - **1/2
4. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Dysfunction - **3/4
5. Josh Abercrombie vs. Ricochet - ***
6. The Iron Saints vs. Eddie Kingston & American Kickboxer - **1/2
7. Team Underground vs. Ryan Cruz & Ben Sailor - **
8. Toby Klein vs. Brandon Thomaselli - ***
9. Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana - ***3/4
10. Trik Davis vs. Darin Corbin - **3/4
11. Battle Royal - **3/4
12. Fans Bring The Weapons Match - Mad Man Pondo & Ian Rotten vs. Corporal Robinson & Hardcore Craig - **3/4

Overall show rating - **3/4 - ***


----------



## Obfuscation

-Mystery- said:


> *CZW Deja Vu 3*
> 1. Eddie Kingston & Sabian vs DJ Hyde & Jon Dahmer - **
> 2. Excalibur vs Beef Wellington - *
> 3. Ladder Match: Derek Frazier vs Niles Young - ***1/4
> 4. JC Bailey vs Arik Cannon - ***
> 5. Franky the Mobster vs Kevin Steen - ***
> 6. Loser Leaves CZW: B-Boy vs "Spyder" Nate Webb - ***1/2
> 7. Ruckus vs Mike Quackenbush - **1/4
> 8. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ruckus & Mike Quackenbush - ***1/4
> 9. Super Dragon vs El Generico - ***1/4
> 10. No Rope Barbed Wire Match: Necro Butcher vs JC Bailey - ***1/2
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/4


I think I just found my first CZW dvd I am going to buy. Damn I have never seen a card in CZW that has interested me so much like that one.


----------



## StraightEdge

Just Ordered off the ROH Site. I Ordered "Joe Vs Kobashi", "Unforgettable" & "Punk: The Final Chapter"

That Brings My ROH DVD List To...


> -Glory by Honor V Night 2
> -4th Anniversary Show
> -Manhattan Mayhem 2005
> -Better than Our Best 2006
> -Unified 2006
> -Punk Vs Joe II
> -All Star Extravaganza II
> -Midnight Express Reunion 2005
> -Vendetta 2005
> -The Homecoming 2005
> -Tag Wars 2006
> -Supercard of Honor I
> -Fight of the Century 2006
> -Final Battle 2006
> -Fifth Year Festival: NYC
> -Fight Year Festival: Philly
> -Fight Year Festival: Dayton
> -Fight Year Festival: Chicago
> -Fight Year Festival: Liverpool
> -Fight Year Festival: Finale
> -All Star Extravaganza III
> -Supercard of Honor II
> -Joe Vs Kobashi
> -Unforgettable
> -Punk: The Final Chapter


What DVDs Am I Missing, What SHould be On the Next Order. Im Thinking of Buying 4 DVDs. Rep Will Be Given for Good Answers.​


----------



## Future Star

^^ Dragon Gate Challenge
DBD IV
Ring of Homicide
those are a few, off the top of my head


----------



## -Mystery-

I just re-watched the three match combo of Quack/Claudio, Ki/Davey, and Hero/Trik from TPI 2006 and WOW. Those three matches in a row are the single greatest series of matches ever. I dare you to find me a wrestling event that has three better matches in a row.

Quack/Claudio - ****1/4
Ki/Davey - ****1/4
Hero/Trik - ****


----------



## Future Star

^^from what ive heard, the last three of SCOH I


----------



## -Mystery-

Future Star said:


> ^^from what ive heard, the last three of SCOH I


That's not a bad choice but I'd still say no. Jacobs/Whitmer, Strong/Aries, and Dragon Gate 6-Man were all very good but I'll still stick with the 3 TPI matches.


----------



## Future Star

-Mystery- said:


> That's not a bad choice but I'd still say no. Jacobs/Whitmer, Strong/Aries, and Dragon Gate 6-Man were all very good but I'll still stick with the 3 TPI matches.


I was talking about I, but definately II also


----------



## -Mystery-

Future Star said:


> I was talking about I, but definately II also


I? I thought you ment II because I doesn't have 3 great matches in a row like the TPI matches.


----------



## Future Star

-Mystery- said:


> I? I thought you ment II because I doesn't have 3 great matches in a row like the TPI matches.


there was a posting error then, a few pages back someone posted there thoughts and said SCOH I, the last 3 were incredible, he probably meant II...that is why i said ive heard SCOH I had the best


----------



## Rated R Poster

I cant argue that as Ive never seen that show Mystery's talkin about, but Aries/STrong is a solid ****, Whitmer/Jacobs is a solid ****1/4, and DG 6 man started off slow but really picked up and its somewhere in the ****1/4 to ****1/2 range. That in my opinion is the best 3 consecutive match sequence that I have seen.

O ya and I think Ima purchase that DVD now. Mystery is No Retreat, No Surrender a good show? Would you possibly have ratings for that?


----------



## JD13

StraightEdge said:


> What DVDs Am I Missing, What SHould be On the Next Order​


As already mentioned Dragon Gate challange, ring of homicide and Death before dishonor 4. Id also suggest War of the wire 2
and better than our best.


----------



## KingKicks

StraightEdge said:


> Just Ordered off the ROH Site. I Ordered "Joe Vs Kobashi", "Unforgettable" & "Punk: The Final Chapter"
> 
> That Brings My ROH DVD List To...
> 
> 
> What DVDs Am I Missing, What SHould be On the Next Order. Im Thinking of Buying 4 DVDs. Rep Will Be Given for Good Answers.​


DBD IV - Cage Of Death, Strong vs. McGuiness
Ring Of Homicide - Briscoes vs. Aries and Strong, Danielson vs. Delirious, Cide vs. Necro
War Of The Wire II - Necro vs. Whitmer, Delirious vs. Danielson vs. Aries vs. Cide, Briscoes vs. Evans and Strong
Dragon Gate Challenge - Blood Generation vs. Generation Next, Do Fixer vs. Styles and Sydal, Daniels vs. Joe

i think the first 3 of these you should definetly get.


----------



## MrPaiMei

-Mystery- said:


> I just re-watched the three match combo of Quack/Claudio, Ki/Davey, and Hero/Trik from TPI 2006 and WOW. Those three matches in a row are the single greatest series of matches ever. I dare you to find me a wrestling event that has three better matches in a row.
> 
> Quack/Claudio - ****1/4
> Ki/Davey - ****1/4
> Hero/Trik - ****


NOAH 3/5/06. Marufuji vs. Taue, Misawa vs. Morishima, Kenta vs. KENTA.


----------



## KingKicks

When talking about shows with the best series of matches, FYF:Finale comes to mind, Briscoe vs. Briscoe, Doi and Shingo vs. NRC, Rave vs. McGuiness and Joe vs. Homicide.


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> I just re-watched the three match combo of Quack/Claudio, Ki/Davey, and Hero/Trik from TPI 2006 and WOW. Those three matches in a row are the single greatest series of matches ever. I dare you to find me a wrestling event that has three better matches in a row.
> 
> Quack/Claudio - ****1/4
> Ki/Davey - ****1/4
> Hero/Trik - ****


I agree with the other ratings, but Trik Davis just sucked so much in the match with Hero -I don't think it deserves that rating. He did stupid things (like repeatedly hitting Hero with his INJURED arm), his offence wasn't credible (seeing as his best move is a reverse lungblower) and the finish was too anti-climatic. Sure, the story and psycology was excellent, but the match had too many faults to reach **** IMO.

P.S. I don't think the match sucks because I hate Trik Davis - that's the match that made me hate Trik Davis (after watching it).


----------



## MrPaiMei

Anyone know where I can find a full KENTA vs. Ace Steel GHC Jn. Title match, NOT from NOAH TV?


----------



## Corey

*ROH Fifth Year Festival: Chicago*
_Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **3/4_

_MsChif/Serena vs. Sara Del Ray/Allison Danger - *** (perhaps the best women's match in the US I've ever seen)_

_Shingo vs. Matt Cross vs. CJ Otis vs. Trik Davis - **3/4 (Shingo was a beast in this match and should've whipped everyone's ass...)_

_Jimmy Rave vs. BJ Whitmer - **3/4 (the ending ruined it for me)_

_ROH World Tag Team Titles: Christopher Daniels/Matt Sydal vs. The Briscoes - ***3/4 to ****_

_Austin Aries/Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong/Davey Richards - ***1/2_

_Windy City Death Match: Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ****_

_Samoa Joe/Homicide vs. Takeshi Morishima/Nigel McGuinness - ***1/2_

_*Overall: ***1/4*_​


----------



## Platt

Clarification from Gabe about how PPVs will affect DVD releases



> To answer a few questions here using the 5/12 PPV taping DVD as an example:
> 
> 1) The PPV and show DVDs will be the same, there will not be two seperate releases for a PPV taping or "director's cut" re-releases of shows. For instance, 5/12 will feature the PPV and then the other matches on the live 5/12 show will be bonus matches. There will also be exclusive promos as a bonus that will not appear on the PPV, but be on the DVD.
> 
> 2) The DVDs of the PPV shows will be released one month after the final first run showing on every PPV system. For instance, the final first run showing of "Respect Is Earned" is 7/20 on iNDEMAND. This means the DVD will be released on 8/20.
> 
> 3) There will be no delay in the normal release schedule of non-PPV taping show DVDs. We fell a little behind due to a lot of first time things we encountered in producing the first PPV, but this will not be a problem in the future and we will be back to getting the releases out faster ASAP. In fact, 6/8 production is almost complete.
> 
> I hope this clears things up. Thank you, Gabe


----------



## Blasko

-Mystery- said:


> 8. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ruckus & Mike Quackenbush - ***1/4


 Funny, this same match was voted CZW's MOTY by ............


----------



## Spartanlax

CZWFans vote the wrong matches for CZW MOTY, every single time.


----------



## Corey

*Fifth Year Festival: NYC*
_Samoa Joe vs. Takeshi Morishima - ****_
_-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
*Fifth Year Festival: Philly*
_The Briscoes vs. Kevin Steen/El Generico - ****1/4_

_ROH World Title: Homicide(c) vs. Takeshi Morishima - ***1/2 to ***3/4 (my rating might be a bit higher than others, but I really enjoyed this match)_
_-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
*Fifth Year Festival: Dayton*
_Shingo vs. Roderick Strong vs. Matt Cross vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Mark Briscoe - **** to ****1/4 (that match was INSANE)_

_ROH World Title: Takeshi Morishima(c) vs. BJ Whitmer - *** (BJ got his ass WHIPPED)_
_-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
_A question about Philly: Was the rest of the card not very good, because people say it's the worst show of the FYF..._​


----------



## MrPaiMei

Found KENTA vs. Steel (for $2.50 no less). Also, in news sure to make Lax very happy, CHIKARA has booked Del Ray vs. Haze 2/3 Falls for its next Arena show (Maximum Overdraft).


----------



## Platt

MrPaiMei said:


> Found KENTA vs. Steel (for $2.50 no less). Also, in news sure to make Lax very happy, CHIKARA has booked Del Ray vs. Haze 2/3 Falls for its next Arena show (Maximum Overdraft).



That should be an awesome match gonna have to pick up that show


----------



## ROH

^ That also makes me happy, for their 2 previous matches in CHIKARA were ***1/2_***3/4 and ***1/4 respectively. Much better than any SHIMMER in ROH.


----------



## Platt

What shows were they on i'll have to get hold of them


----------



## ROH

-Blasko- said:


> Funny, this same match was voted CZW's MOTY by ............


I haven't seen that, but it was probably spot-tastic, so I'm assuming they would vote it MOTY.



Platt said:


> What shows were they on i'll have to get hold of them


Aniversario Epsilon (the better show IMO, and the better match (Del Ray/Haze)) (http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/main/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=prodshow&ref=other0208)

King of Trios Night 3 (More recent show, I still think the other one's better, the 'not as good' Del Ray/Haze match) (http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/main/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=prodshow&ref=dvd0351)


----------



## Corey

I just watched Mike Quackenbush vs. Chris Hero from Chikara Aniversario?. It was a really good match with a lot of nice crisp wrestling, some good reversals, and a few near falls, but the thing I didn't like was the ending. The submission that Quack won with (sorry for the spoiler), really didn't look like it hurt at all, it just looked fancy. So, I'm gonna have to agree with Spartan and give it ***3/4.


----------



## Spartanlax

Haze vs. Del Ray, 2/3 falls?!

Haze, I swear to God, if you don't bring your A-game, I'm sending Human Tornado to pimp slap your ass!


----------



## MrPaiMei

Lazy sunday boys, gotta love em after long weekends. Stayed in, smoked a little, and watched a shitload of DG, including Infinity 60 and 61 that I got last week. Heres my ratings and some thoughts where applicant.

Infinity #60, 2/4 Hakata, 2/12 SITE KOBE, 2/23 Korakuen, 3/3 Osaka
1. Cyber Kong, Magnitude Kishiwada vs. Ryo Saito, Genki Horiguchi ** - angle match, HUGE turn from Genki post-match
2. Open the Triangle Gate: Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Gamma vs. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka, Matt Sydal ***1/4 - Regular MO'z match, sets up Sydal vs. Yoshino
3. Open the Brave Gate: Matt Sydal vs. Masato Yoshino ***1/2 - Great stuff and one of the best DG matches so far this year.
4. Open the Dream Gate: Don Fujii vs. Masaaki Mochizuki ***3/4-**** - No story but hella nearfalls and exciting as fuck. DG MOTY so far I'd say. If this goes down in ROH in NYC and goes, say, 20 minutes it gets ***** talk.
5. Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii, Yasushi Kanda vs. Jushin Thunder Lyger, Jado, Gedo *** - Decent stuff but CTU hardly ever brings their A Game to DG.
6. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka vs. Cyber Kong, Cyber Gang *** 
7. Open the Triangle Gate: Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Gamma vs. Anthony W. Mori, BxB Hulk, Super Shisa ***1/4 - Fun little closeout for PosHEARTS.
8. Naniwa-shiki Elimination Match: Ryo Saito, Susumu Yokosuka, CIMA, Anthony W. Mori vs. Masato Yoshino, Genki Horiguchi, Gamma, Cyber Gang ***1/4 - Genki is their hottest heel in forever.

Infinity #61, 3/4 Nagoya, 3/13 Korakuen
1. Akira Tozawa, Taku Iwasa vs. Danshoku Dino, Muscle Sakai - Comedy.
2. Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino *** - Kidou is clearly a little rusty, but still entertaining.
3. Don Fujii, Masaaki Mochizuki vs. BxB Hulk, Jushin Thunder Lyger **1/4 - Boring stuff, really disjointed, I couldn't get into this.
4. Magnitude Kishiwada vs. BxB Hulk *** - Fun in a normal, speed vs. power way.
5. IJ Tag: CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka vs. Jado, Gedo ***1/4 - WOW! Great heel vs. Face match. Jado and Gedo were great, actually showing personality and not trying to be all flashy but just being scumbag heels. Finally they find a role to play, though I haven't seen them look good in their other recent stuff. 
6. Genki Horiguchi, Gamma, Magnitude Kishiwada vs. Ryo Saito, Susumu Yokosuka, CIMA ***1/2 - Awesome, minimal interferance, flowed great, got time (12-14 minutes), great little match here. Top 5 for DG this year I'd say.
7. Open the Triangle Gate: Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Gamma vs. Ryo Saito, Dragon Kid, Anthony W. Mori **3/4 - Way t6oo disjointed, random spots, interferance, plodding, just can't hold up at all to the previous match. Still decent in the DG way, but c'mon.

HUGE reccomendation for 60, and I'll try and up from stuff from 61 but nothing to search out.


----------



## Blasko

Anybody got any star reviews for the 'Best of Alex Shelley' from IVP?


----------



## KingKicks

I finally was able to make a DG Order from IVP, not a big one but an order nonetheless.

Toryumon 09/22/2000 September 22nd 2000 (Thought i'd buy an old show)
Best of Toryumon 2005 V.5 (King Of Gate)
Toryumon 07/03/2005 July 3rd 2005
Toryumon 07/02/2006 July 2nd 2006 (Heard this was a great show)
Toryumon 01/26/2007 January 26th 2007


----------



## Homicide_187

Sunday Bloody Sunday, Fighting Spirit and This Means War II just came in the mail can't wait to see Shima/Nigel.


----------



## -Mystery-

I had this idea a while back but with school I wasn't able to follow through with it but now with summer here, I can. Basicly what I'm going to do is take a year of ROH and watch every show from that year. After I finish watching the year, I'll give my star ratings for each event along with writing up a full review for that given year. In that review, I will give my thoughts on the year as a whole, my favorite match(es), my favorite feud, my favorite promo(s), and my pick for MVP. Also, I'll pick a match of the month and wrestler of the month for each month.

I've begun to watch 2003 and would like to hear what you guys think of what I'll be doing.


----------



## Homicide_187

Sounds good Mystery are you thinking of making a seperate thread or just posting it in here?


----------



## -Mystery-

Homicide_187 said:


> Sounds good Mystery are you thinking of making a seperate thread or just posting it in here?


I was thinking about making a seperate thread since it'll be more than just star ratings and will probably end up being quite a long post.


----------



## Homicide_187

-Mystery- said:


> I was thinking about making a seperate thread since it'll be more than just star ratings and will probably end up being quite a long post.


Cool I'll sticky the thread whenever you make it I think it could bring some good discussion to this section so I'm all for it.


----------



## Corey

Sounds sweet Mystery. I was looking at some '03 shows I was interested in yesterday... Can't wait.


----------



## dman88

I like the idea Mystery. I only have like 3 shows from 2003, so it may lead me to buy more shows from that year. It should be a great read. 

How long do you think it will take you to finish off the whole year?


----------



## Future Star

sounds good mystery, i havent seen as many matches from 03 as ive seen from 04-07 so it should be interesting to see what the year was like


----------



## ROH

benjo said:


> Toryumon 07/02/2006 July 2nd 2006 (Heard this was a great show)


It definately is. You have the pleasure of seeing Kid/Susumu, which is pretty near ***** IMO.


----------



## JD13

My orders from IVP videos and ROH both came today. Ive 26 dvds to watch (goodbye social life). Think ill watch the puro sampler tonight and maybe IWA MS A phenomenal invasion 2.
By the way Mystery, thats a cool idea. I havent seen much ROH from 03.


----------



## Corey

*ROH All Star Extravaganza III*
_World Tag Team Titles: Shingo/Naruki Doi(c) vs. The Briscoes - ***_

_ROH vs. Dragon Gate 8-Man Tag - ****1/2 (INSANE MOTYC)_
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ROH This Means War II*
_Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jay Briscoe - ***1/2_
_-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
*ROH Fighting Spirit*
_Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay Briscoe & Erick Stevens/Mark Briscoe - ***3/4_

_ROH World Title: Takeshi Morishima(c) vs. Nigel McGuinness - **** (I'd say it was slightly better than Joe/Morishima)_​


----------



## Future Star

^^^^
Would you say FS is a good buy? I know shima/nigel and the tag match have been getting praise, but what about the rest of the show?


----------



## ROH

^ The Delirious/Jack vs NRC tag match and Claudio/Romero have been getting praise too.

I don't think Jack has seen all of FS, those were just matches he's downloaded.


----------



## -Mystery-

To those asking, it should take me atleast a week to two weeks to finish everything. I'm already on the One Year Anniversary Show and should finish that tonight.


----------



## Corey

ROH™ said:


> ^ The Delirious/Jack vs NRC tag match and Claudio/Romero have been getting praise too.
> 
> *I don't think Jack has seen all of FS, those were just matches he's downloaded.*


Exactly. But I'd say yes, it's a good buy. All the reviews I've seen have said it was very good.

Oh and Mystery I can't wait to hear your thoughts on the 1 Year Ann. I haven't seen all of it, but what I have seen has been AMAZING.


----------



## Caligula

Downloading Supercard II right now. What did everybody rate Jacobs/Whitmer and the Dragon Gate match?

I've heard really mixed reactions on the cage match


----------



## StraightEdge

Killa CaLi said:


> Downloading Supercard II right now. What did everybody rate Jacobs/Whitmer and the Dragon Gate match?
> 
> I've heard really mixed reactions on the cage match


The Cage Match was Great. I'd give it about **** 1/2. 

The Dragon Gate Match was defintally not as good as last years, but probably still a **** 1/2 - **** 3/4.


----------



## El Conquistador

Killa CaLi said:


> Downloading Supercard II right now. What did everybody rate Jacobs/Whitmer and the Dragon Gate match?
> 
> I've heard really mixed reactions on the cage match


Jacobs/Whitmer = ****3/4, you'll love it even though you make fun of Jacobs a lot. 

DG Match = ****1/4. If you liked the first one, you should like this. Not as good as the original match but still good none the less.


----------



## ROH

Killa CaLi said:


> Downloading Supercard II right now. What did everybody rate Jacobs/Whitmer and the Dragon Gate match?
> 
> I've heard really mixed reactions on the cage match


My ratings:

Jacobs/Whitmer - ****1/4
DG 6 Man - ***** (I'm a mark, sue me)


----------



## KingKicks

Killa CaLi said:


> Downloading Supercard II right now. What did everybody rate Jacobs/Whitmer and the Dragon Gate match?
> 
> I've heard really mixed reactions on the cage match


The cage match is my MOTY atm, i loved every moment of it.

The DG match was great but not as good as last year.

and on the subject of the Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay Briscoe & Erick Stevens/Mark Briscoe match from Fighting Spirit, i enjoyed this match so much because i didn't know what was going to happen and i marked out for when Mark Briscoe appeared.


----------



## Future Star

Killa CaLi said:


> Downloading Supercard II right now. What did everybody rate Jacobs/Whitmer and the Dragon Gate match?
> 
> I've heard really mixed reactions on the cage match


Cage: ****3/4
DG Tag Match:****1/2


----------



## Caligula

Thanks  Sounds great



M.W. said:


> Jacobs/Whitmer = ****3/4, you'll love it even though you make fun of Jacobs a lot.


----------



## Corey

Was anyone live for the 4/27 Battle of St. Paul show? If so how was it, and could I just download the main event and not be missing too much?

Oh, and to throw my ratings in:

BJ/Jimmy in the Cage - ****1/2
Dragon Gate 6-Man - ****1/2 to ****3/4


----------



## McQueen

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Was anyone live for the 4/27 Battle of St. Paul show? If so how was it, and could I just download the main event and not be missing too much?
> 
> Oh, and to throw my ratings in:
> 
> BJ/Jimmy in the Cage - ****1/2
> Dragon Gate 6-Man - ****1/2 to ****3/4


I was at Battle of St. Paul and I loved it and it was probably the best live event overall that I've been too. I don't think that anything on the show will top ****'s but it's almost all ***+ IMO aside from maybe the Do or Die match segments.

Battle of St. Paul (Live Ratings)
Minnesota Homewrecking Crew vs Alison Danger/Sara Del Rey - ***
Rhett Titus vs Mike Elgin - * 3/4
Jimmy Rave vs Mike Elgin - **
BJ Whitmer vs Shingo - *** 1/2
Ultimate Endurance - **** (maybe the best one yet but I'd have to see how it holds up on tape)
Erick Stevens vs Delirious vs Rocky Romero vs Jack Evans - *** 3/4
Roderick Strong vs Christopher Daniels - ****
Morishima vs Austin Aries - ***3/4 - **** (I was way into this match live but I think it will probably come off as a rehash of Aries/Joe from FB 2004)


----------



## ROH

JUST ORDERED:

CHIKARA Aniversario?
CHIKARA Aniversario!

I'm excited.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

^^^^ I ordered them aswell which makes that my first Chikara order ever Im pretty excited to see the shows.

Hopefully I enjoy the product because I havent seen much from the Chikara guys who arent in ROH or are big names. Ive only really seen guys like Hero, Claudio, Quack, Storm, Kingston and Sweeney. It should be good to see guys like Gran Akuma who Ive seen a match from and others.


----------



## Corey

Damn, those ratings look great Mcqueen. I might have to get it now...


----------



## StraightEdge

> SAVE 20% OFF EVERYTHING
> 
> As always our percent off sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events in the U.S.
> 
> To redeem your 20% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: june20 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 6/20 at 10pm EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


...


----------



## McQueen

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Damn, those ratings look great Mcqueen. I might have to get it now...


Yeah it was a pretty good show, it won't be the show of the year or anything but it was very solid much like Generation Now was last year, also keep in mind I was there live so I've probably rated a few of the matches higher than they deserve.

Anyone got star ratings for Fighting Spirit? Might pick that one up with BOSP and GTGM when they are out.


----------



## JD13

Watched IVPvideos puro sampler last night, i know alot of you have it but if you dont buy it! Best 12p(25 cents) i ever spent. Also just watched IWA MS phenomenal invasion 2fun show, nothing ****+ but some good stuff.


----------



## Corey

McQueen said:


> Anyone got star ratings for Fighting Spirit? Might pick that one up with BOSP and GTGM when they are out.


MrPaiMei posted ratings a few days ago. I've only seen Mori/Nigel and the Briscoes/Steenerico tag. 

Mori/Nigel was great. I'd say it was slightly better than Joe/Mori. **** - ****1/4

The tag match was pretty awesome. ***3/4 (Might've gotten ****, but the part where it was a handicap match was really boring)

Also, Rocky/Claudio and Evans/Delirious vs. NRC were said to be very good. So I'd say yeah, pick it up.


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> Anyone got star ratings for Fighting Spirit? Might pick that one up with BOSP and GTGM when they are out.


I'm gonna make that exact same order too (FS, BoSP, GTGM!)! When BoSP GTGM! is out.


----------



## -Mystery-

BOSP and GTGM will be out this weekend (Thursday to be exact).


----------



## Claymore

Just finished up watching Aniversario?....What a nice little show you have there. The ending of the Quack/Hero match has been debated. Personally I found it very interesting, and Quacks little ending promo helps add to the intrigue...


----------



## Obfuscation

Claymore said:


> Just finished up watching Aniversario?....What a nice little show you have there. The ending of the Quack/Hero match has been debated. Personally I found it very interesting, and Quacks little ending promo helps add to the intrigue...


Yeah I found the promo quite nice to help with the finish. I marked out for the name Chikara Special. The show was fun, only weak match was Ryder vs Storm, Ryder was so boring......


----------



## Claymore

The promo is very nice, on par with Quack's - Have I Got Your Attention Now Promo?.....

Yeah the Ryder/Storm match was weak, it was the armbars that took it down...Par the pun

One thing I was impressed with is that the proms prior to the majority of the matches were pretty good. Boyer's wasn't too impressive but it wasn't too bad either.

Shayne Hawke really let his personality show.....And let me tell you, he is pretty funny. Especially when you see his little interaction with the fans before his match


----------



## MrPaiMei

You guys do understand the whole point of Mitch Ryder in CHIKARA is to be a boring old school wrestler, right?


----------



## Claymore

Yeah I got it...

The funny thing is it wasn't him that was doing the armbar...Plus you gotta give Mitch his due, because his interactions with the crowd were also great. It was great to see him mess with the announcer and the ref...The match itself wasn't anything special though.


----------



## Obfuscation

Claymore said:


> The promo is very nice, on par with Quack's - Have I Got Your Attention Now Promo?.....
> 
> Yeah the Ryder/Storm match was weak, it was the armbars that took it down...Par the pun
> 
> One thing I was impressed with is that the proms prior to the majority of the matches were pretty good. Boyer's wasn't too impressive but it wasn't too bad either.
> 
> Shayne Hawke really let his personality show.....And let me tell you, he is pretty funny. Especially when you see his little interaction with the fans before his match


I just hope most Mitch Ryder matches come off better than that one, it was only 7 min of nothing but arm drags and arm bars, its was weak for Shane too.

Yep Shayne Hawke's promo was very well done I thought. It was a good funny segment, of course towards video games as most are when fighting Uno, and he made it work. He is quite good in the ring and on the mic not half bad either, I hope to see more of the kid. Boyer's was ok, but it gets the point across for a new Max Boyer(also now that he is in KOW) he will be in some bigger matches now, after giving up the cup for the next tourny, and being in KOW + the promo only signifies it.



> You guys do understand the whole point of Mitch Ryder in CHIKARA is to be a boring old school wrestler, right?


O That doesn't make me too happy to know though...


----------



## El Conquistador

-Mystery- said:


> BOSP and GTGM will be out this weekend (Thursday to be exact).


Great news. I was worrying if it would be out by Saturday's Chicago show, didn't really feel like waiting another two months for the next show to purchase it.


----------



## Corey

For all you IWA-MS fans, what are some all around really good shows out there. No tournaments. The only ones I have are We're No Joke and Phenomenal Invasion 2. And I already know HURT '07 and Winter Wars '07 are must-buys.  Thanks. I was looking at Simply the Best 7 by the way...


----------



## -Mystery-

-2004 Revolution Strong Style Tournament
-No Blood, No Guts, No Glory 2005
-Simply The Best 5
-A Matter of Pride 2005
-Something To Prove
-One More Time
-A Phenomenal Invasion
-An IWA Homecoming


----------



## Corey

Thanks Mystery. The last 5 matches on A Phenomenal Invasion truely do look phenomenal. I might get that with Simply The Best 7. What are your thoughts on that show?


----------



## -Mystery-

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Thanks Mystery. The last 5 matches on A Phenomenal Invasion truely do look phenomenal. I might get that with Simply The Best 7. What are your thoughts on that show?


Very good show, one of 2006's best infact.

FYI to folks interested in IWA-MS, over at the IWA-MS boards they have two sales going on which include Buy 2, Get 1 Free and Buy 3, Get 2 Free on all IWA-MS DVDs.


----------



## Corey

I don't get it. Is that on smartmark or at live events?


----------



## -Mystery-

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I don't get it. Is that on smartmark or at live events?


It's available via IWA-MS website. You'd make the transaction like any other PayPal transaction. Head over to the IWA-MS boards for my details.

http://iwamidsouth.proboards19.com/


----------



## Corey

Yeah now I found it. I'll post this for anyone else who's confused:




> You CAN NOT do the sale through the SMV website however. You will just have to go there and look through the DVDs and see what you want and then email the list to Patti at [email protected] if you have any questions on availability or anything and arrange paying through either mail order or paypal.
> 
> Shipping once again for those that haven't seen it in the other threads:
> 
> 1-6 DVDs = $4.60
> 7-15 DVDs = $8.60


 I'm looking at getting Simply the Best 7 and A Phenomenal Invasion. Not sure about the free pick, Simply the Best 5 maybe...


----------



## -Mystery-

Do you have TPI '04? I only ask because if you do I'd go with An IWA Homecoming because IWA ran a quadruple shot which included TPI '04, An IWA Homecoming, and A Phenomenal Invasion.


----------



## Corey

Nope. Don't have any TPIs actually. Just downloaded a good portion of the matches from '04, '05, and '06. I might go with Simply the Best 5. Card looks simply the best... Man I'm full of puns today.  Although that one wasn't very good...


----------



## watts63

What are five best shows from UWA Hardcore Wrestling & CHIKARA? I will give rep.


----------



## Corey

watts63 said:


> What are five best shows from UWA Hardcore Wrestling & CHIKARA? I will give rep.


I only have one UWA show, Hour of the Dragon. It's pretty awesome. I just noticed that it's sold out in the ROH store so you're gonna have to get it from smartmark or wrestlingmerchdirect.com. Here's my ratings:

1. Christopher Bishop & Lionel Knight vs. Cheech & Cloudy - ***1/4
2. Puma vs. Jeff Flury - **1/4
3. Tyler Black vs. Josh Abercrombie - ***1/2 
4. Sonjay Dutt vs. Asylum - ***
5. Joker & Sabian vs. Ring Crew Express - ***1/4 
6. Alex Shelley vs. Arik Cannon - **** (MOTN)
7. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush - **** (better than any of their Chikara matches)
8. Four Corners Match - M Dogg 20 vs. Virus vs. Dan Paysan vs. Ruckus - ***
9. Josh Prohibition vs. Chris Sabin - *** to ***1/4
10. Ultimo Dragon vs. Black Tiger - ***1/2

Overall: ***1/2

I've also heard that both GP Tournament shows, The Faded Line, A Time For Respect, and Firestorm are all great shows.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I can't really rank the Chikara ones, but I can tell you what 4 must-haves are:

The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance
King of Trios '07 Night 3
Tag World Grand Prix '06 Night 3
Rey De Voladores


----------



## Homicide_187

Quick question to fans of Shimmer Women Athletes how are the Volumes that ROH puts out? I was thinking about buying Vol 1-8 soon not sure if they are worth it though.


----------



## Sephiroth

Homicide_187 said:


> Quick question to fans of Shimmer Women Athletes how are the Volumes that ROH puts out? I was thinking about buying Vol 1-8 soon not sure if they are worth it though.


ROH doesn't put out SHIMMER dvds. SHIMMER is it's own company run by Dave Prazak. they just have a working agreement with ROH because they showcase some of their stars and sell their dvds. 

i haven't seen any full SHIMMER dvds but i've seen several matches and they are really good. if you want some reviews, i know 411mania.com has reviews of all the volumes out so far.


----------



## Platt

Homicide_187 said:


> Quick question to fans of Shimmer Women Athletes how are the Volumes that ROH puts out? I was thinking about buying Vol 1-8 soon not sure if they are worth it though.



Buy them

If your not sure just pick up one to start i'd recommend Volume 6 great matches on the show and a great bonus tag match


----------



## Corey

Mystery, have you (or anyone else) seen IWA-MS Put Up Or Shut 2005?


----------



## Homicide_187

Thanks Platt and Sephy


----------



## -Mystery-

Buy Shimmer Vol.8


----------



## ROH

Jack Evans 187 said:


> 7. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush - **** (better than any of their Chikara matches)
> 
> I can't really rank the Chikara ones, but I can tell you what 4 must-haves are:
> 
> The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance
> King of Trios '07 Night 3
> Tag World Grand Prix '06 Night 3
> Rey De Voladores


(Quack/Claudio) I have to disagree, their UWA match was basically the same match they had at TPI 06, without all the emotion + unbelievable spots.

(CHIKARA DVDs) Also, I wouldn't call RDV a must own. Sure it has its good matches (Hero/CC, tag title match), but the undercard (and the RDV tournament) was pretty lacking. Replace RDV with "Time Will Prove Everything" and you have a better list IMO.

Anyway, here's my list of 5 best CHIKARA DVDs (in order) (watts63)

1. Tag World Grand Prix 2006 Night 3
2. The Crushing Weight of Mainstream of Ignorance
3. Young Lions Cup 3 (2005) Night 3
4. Time Will Prove Everything
5. Cibernetico Forever.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Well, been going through a lot of old DG lately now that everyone's into it just because, well, talking about stuff makes me want to watch it again. But, I was neglecting my NOAH, so I went into the tape collection and watched a few of classic NOAH matches I want to talk about here.

Misawa vs. Kobashi '03 - You want emotion? It's here in spades. The crowd is so incredibly into this that the (hopefully) eventual rematch should definatly be in the Dome, as intense as it was at Budokan, it would be otherworldly in the Dome. The shots of the crowd, feet chattering, on the literal edges of their seats is an image I'll never forget. Sure, it has flaws. Misawa is clearly past his prime. The opening 10 minutes is basically useless. Was it the 2003 MOTY? Maybe not. But an all-time classic? I'd say so. ****1/2

Kobashi vs. Sasaki - My god I forgolt how incredible this match was. Haven't seen it in a good year, and MY GOD is it awesome. Why JoeBashi got MOTY over this I don't know. Such a great story of one-upsmanship, absolutly incredible how they did it. Kobashi calling out Sasaki on opposite ends of the ring may be my favorite wrestling moment ever. And the infamous five minute battle is something everyone needs to see. My only gripe (not even a flaw, perse) is that the whole match seems to build around leading to a Burning Hammer that never comes, but that's personal and Kobashi did bust out a big move (running Lariat) to end it. The postmatch is truly something special, with Sasaki hugging Kobashi, getting his big Dome moment, and meeting Nakajima and his wife in the aisle. ***** (2005 MOTY)

Kobashi/Shiozaki vs. Sasaki/Nakajima - The follow up, teacher/student vs. teacher/student, and again, MY GOD. Starts out with everyone facing everyone, a aspect I love of big tag matches, as you get Nakajima vs. Shiozaki, which the crowd finds almst like a appetizer, then the old guys BEAT THE FUCK out of the young lions, then you get the confrontation everyone wants. After that, we get into an absolutly EPIC Shiozaki heat segment, then it all breaks down, and the young guys, who the crowd saw as nobodies, are taking it to these legends and everyones buying it. THAT is match structure. Some awesome nearfalls near the end, too. An absolute classic. *****

SEE THESE MATCHES. If you haven't seen them recently, like me, WATCH THEM AGAIN. Do whatevetr is necessary to find them igf you must, you can't wait the week for these to ship. It should say something that I needed to come on here and do a writeup on matches I've seen before, but MAN are they great. Too many people shitting on NOAH recently, and these reaffirmed my faith.


----------



## Rated R Poster

Hey MrPaiMei, I got a quick question. Have you seen the Dragon show from 3/23/07? If so can you tell me if Ive ordered a decent show. Plus the last Dragon Gate purchase I made from IVP came with an extra disc. So I put it in and it was a NOAH show form March of 2007, do they typically throw in free DVDs because I didnt order it.


----------



## McQueen

PaiMei you got a date or a link on that Sasaki/Nakajima vs Kobashi/Shiozaki match? I haven't seen that yet.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Absolutly, it features a DG MOTYC and current front-runner Fujii-Mochizuki and is probably the best Infinity so far this year. I've never gotten an extra disc before, so your lucky on that one.


----------



## MrPaiMei

McQueen, date on that match is 11.5.2005.


----------



## McQueen

MrPaiMei said:


> McQueen, date on that match is 11.5.2005.


All right thanks, I'll give it a look next time I make a IPV order.


----------



## T-C

Echoing the love for that Kensuke Office vs GoBashi match. Truly wonderful match and I would say one of the front runners for MOTY in 05.


----------



## watts63

Does anyone have star ratings on CHIKARA Cibernetico Forever?


----------



## Platt

watts63 said:


> Does anyone have star ratings on CHIKARA Cibernetico Forever?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3263682-post4658.html


----------



## Homicide_187

Just a heads up to Bret Hart fans and IVP buyers they just added a Best of Bret Comp to the catalog one of the matches on the set is Bret vs Misawa


----------



## Caligula

Homicide_187 said:


> Just a heads up to Bret Hart fans and IVP buyers they just added a Best of Bret Comp to the catalog one of the matches on the set is Bret vs Misawa


Already ordered it :flip


----------



## -Mystery-

Bret/Misawa? *Orders immeadiately*


----------



## Obfuscation

Platt said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3263682-post4658.html


Thanks for the link, seeing how I was looking for star ratings on that show as well:agree:


----------



## Blasko

Augh, with all of the GREAT 'best ofs' popping up, going tro be a tough one...

But. 

Best of Owen Hart. 
Best of Jack Evans. 
Best of Misawa v.1 
Best of Kawada. 
Best of Misawa vs Kawada. 
BEst of Kobashi: GHC all volumes. 
Best of KENTA/Nao 
Best of Jack Evans. 
Best of Chris Benoit. 


There goes my birthday money. :side:


----------



## McQueen

^^^
I swear you guys are afraid to buy non-american or non-NOAH talent best of's 

No love for the Kojima's and Ohtani's makes me sad.


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> ^^^
> I swear you guys are afraid to buy non-american or non-NOAH talent best of's
> 
> No love for the Kojima's and Ohtani's makes me sad.


Best Of Kojima was in my first ever order from IVP .


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> Does anyone have star ratings on CHIKARA Cibernetico Forever?


1. Rorschach vs. Reckless Youth - ***
2. UltraMantis Black, Hydra & Crossbones vs. Equinox & The Colony - **3/4
3. Excalibur vs. Player Uno - **
4. Shayne Hawke vs. Twiggy - **1/2 
5. Max Boyer vs. Arik Cannon - ***1/4_***1/2
6. 16 Man Torneo Cibernetico - Gran Akuma, Icarus, Larry Sweeney, The Iron Saints (Sal, Vito & Brandon Thomaselli), Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Hallowicked, Cheech, Cloudy, Mike Quackenbush, Eddie Kingston, Shane Storm & The North Star Express - ****1/4 (CHIKARA's 2006 MOTY)

Overall Show Score: 8/10.


----------



## dman88

> "BEAT THE HEAT" SUMMER SALE
> 
> To kick off the Summer of 2007 Ring of Honor is giving you the chance to save money off your next order placed at www.rohwrestling.com. It's time to "Beat The Heat" and watch Ring of Honor action in the comfort of your own home. The total amount of your order (not including shipping) will determine how much you save. You can now save money off all merchandise and tickets sold at www.rohwrestling.com. This include ROH merchandise and non-ROH merchandise (DVD's, T-Shirts, Tickets, Figures, & more).
> 
> Here is how the sale works:
> 
> Spend $25-$50 Save $5 Off Your Order- Use Discount Code: heat5
> 
> Spend $51-$75- Save $10 Off Your Order- Use Discount Code: heat10
> 
> Spend $76-$100 Save $15 Off Your Next Order- Use Discount Code: heat15
> 
> Spend $101-$150- Save $25 Off Your Order- Use Discount Code: heat25
> 
> Spend $151-$200 Save $35 Off Your Order- Use Discount Code: heat35
> 
> Spend $201-$250- Save $45 Off Your Order- Use Discount Code: heat45
> 
> Spend $251-$300 Save $60 Off Your Order- Use Discount Code: heat60
> 
> All Orders $301 & Up Save $75 Off Your Order- Use Discount Code: heat75
> 
> Enter the appropriate discount code is the section marked "Discount/Promotional Code" when going thru the checkout process. This section is located right above the section for "Payment Information".
> 
> Please note: Shipping Costs DO NOT Count Towards Your Total Amount Spent!!!
> 
> Offer ends on 6/27 at 10pm EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> NEW RELEASES
> 
> Good Times, Great Memories- Chicago Ridge, IL 4/28/07 (DVD)
> 
> Colt Cabana ROH farewell as he takes on Adam Pearce, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin for the ROH Tag Titles, Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans, Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero, Takeshi Morishima vs. Shingo for the ROH World Title, plus more.
> 1. Delirious vs. Gran Akuma vs. Mike Quackenbush vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Hallowicked vs. Jigsaw (Six Man Mayhem)
> 2. Christopher Daniels vs. Erick Stevens
> 3) Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave. (Four Corner Survival)
> 4. Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero
> 5. Takeshi Morishima vs. Shingo (ROH World Title Match)
> 6 Tank Toland vs. Alex Payne
> 7 Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans
> 8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
> 9. Colt Cabana vs. Adam Pearce
> 
> The Battle Of St. Paul- St. Paul, MN 4/27/07 (DVD)
> 
> Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries for the ROH World Title, Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels for the FIP World Title, Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce in an Anything Goes Match, Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens, plus more.
> 1. Lacey & Rain with Jimmy Jacobs vs. Sara Del Rey & Allison Danger
> 2. Michael Elgin vs. Rhett Titus
> 3. Michael Elgin vs. Jimmy Rave
> 4. BJ Whitmer vs. Shingo
> 5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hallowicked & Gran Akuma vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. Pelle Primeau & Mitch Franklin (ROH Tag Team Title Ultimate Endurance Match)
> 6. Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce (Anything Goes Match)
> 7. Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens (Four Corner Survival)
> 8. Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels (FIP World Title Match)
> 9. Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title Match)
> 
> Full Impact Pro ’Florida Rumble 2006’ Inverness, FL 12/16/06 DVD
> 
> Features Roderick Strong vs. Hallowicked for the FIP Title, Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens, Davey Richards vs. Gran Akuma, Austin Aries vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana vs. Larry Sweeney, & more.
> 1. The 2006 Florida Rumble
> 2. Jerrelle Clark vs. Seth Delay
> 3. Daffney vs. Allison Danger
> 4. Black Market vs. Osamu Nishimura & Shingo
> 5. Colt Cabana vs. Larry Sweeney
> 6. Austin Aries vs. Delirious
> 7. Davey Richards vs. Gran Akuma
> 8. Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens
> 9. Roderick Strong vs. Hallowicked (FIP Heavyweight Title Match)
> 10. Sal Rinauro, Chasyn Rance, Kenny King & Steve Madison vs. Black Market, Jerrelle Clark & Seth Delay
> 
> Guest Booker with Kevin Sullivan (DVD)
> 
> Join Kevin Sullivan in this remarkable DVD as he sits down in our mock booking office and proceeds to rewrite the year 1984 in the WWE. The task we've given him...make 1984 the breakout year it was for the WWE, but without Hogan. Watch as Sullivan hires, fires, and books scenario after scenario in the wrestling organization that he never actually booked for! Kevin Sullivan is a former booker/wrestler and he now bring his experience and vast knowledge to our booking session in the first edition of Guest Booker! Hop in our time machine and watch as Sullivan books twelve months of pro wrestling culminating in a Christmas Day Supercard, before your eyes. Watch the onscreen calendar as new Heavyweight, Intercontinental, and Tag champs are decided, as well as the major angles for the year. You're not just going to hear about the anatomy of booking...YOU'LL WATCH IT!
> 
> FIP- FULL IMPACT PRO BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!
> 
> Please read all the details below before placing your order at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free FIP DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Ring of Honor DVD's are NOT included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 3) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $15 and (1) DVD priced $10 then the free DVD must be the $10 one.
> 4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "FIP- Full Impact Pro DVD" section at http://www.rohwrestling.com/.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Wednesday, June 27th at 10am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on FIP DVD's. This does not include Ring of Honor DVD's or DVD's released by any other company.
> 
> Check out the complete list of FIP DVD's that you can purchase during the Buy 3, Get 1 Free FIP DVD Sale:
> 
> -Emergence 9/24/04 & 9/25/04 (Tournament to crown the first FIP Champion)
> -Fallout Night 1 11/12/04 (Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer FIP Title Match)
> -Fallout Night 2 11/13/04 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Falls Count Anywhere Match)
> -Florida Rumble 12/17/04 (Homicide vs. Spanky FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. James Gibson)
> -New Year's Classic 1/7/05 (Homicide vs. James Gibson FIP Title Match, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
> -Unfinished Business 1/8/05 (Homicide & Gibson vs. CM Punk & Azrieal, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
> -New Dawn Rising 2/11/05 (Austin Aries & Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson & Rocky Romero)
> -Dangerous Intentions 2/12/05 (Homicide vs. Rocky Romero FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -With Malice 3/25/05 (CM Punk vs. James Gibson, Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong)
> -Bring The Pain 3/26/05 (CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson two out of three falls match)
> -The Usual Suspects 4/22/05 (FIP crowns its first tag team champions)
> -Violence Is The Answer 4/23/05 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Anything Goes Match, Spanky vs. Strong)
> -In Full Force 5/27/05 (Homicide vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match)
> -Unstoppable 5/28/05 (CM Punk & Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinuaro)
> -Sold Out 6/24/05 (Huge eight man tag team main event)
> -Payback 6/25/05 (CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Heatstroke Night 1 8/5/05 (CM Punk vs. Ace Steel, Samoa Joe vs. Spanky)
> -Heatstroke Night 2 8/6/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong)
> -Big Year One Bash Night 1 9/2/05 (James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness FIP Title Match)
> -Big Year One Bash Night 2 9/3/05 (Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave FIP Title Match)
> -X-Factor 10/7/05 (Homicide vs. Austin Aries FIP Title Match)
> -Fallout 2005 10/8/05 (Roderick Strong vs. Milano Collection AT)
> -Strength In Numbers 11/11/05 (Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave vs. Roderick Strong & Tony Mamaluke)
> -Strong Vs. Evans 1/7/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans
> -Chasing The Dragon 6/9/06 (Six Way Elimination #1 Contenders Match)
> -Impact Of Honor 6/10/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Fast & Furious ROH Tag Title Match, Davey Richards vs. Shingo)
> -Heatstroke '06 Night 1 7/7/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match, Homicide vs. Shingo)
> -Heatstroke '06 Night 2 7/8/06 (Bryan Danielson & BJ Whitmer vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
> -Second Year Spectacular Night 1 9/8/06 (Davey Richards vs. Delirious)
> -Second Year Spectacular Night 2 9/9/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Delirious, Briscoes vs. Richards & Cabana)
> -Fallout 2006 10/13/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards, Matt Sydal vs. Shingo)
> -Southern Justice 10/14/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match, Strong vs. Sydal)
> -All Or Nothing 11/10/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong FIP Title vs. FIP Career Match)
> -Evening The Odds 11/11/06 (10 Man Elimination Match)
> -Cage Of Pain 12/15/06 (Heartbreak Express vs. Black Market in the Cage of Pain, Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards, Austin Aries vs. Erick Stevens)
> -Florida Rumble 2006 12/16/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Hallowicked FIP Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens, Austin Aries vs. Delirious)
> -FIP Best of CM Punk Vol 1- Declarations


----------



## -Mystery-

Well, looks like I'll be finishing off FIP '06 and getting some new ROH.


----------



## StraightEdge

The "Battle of St.Paul" & "Good Times, Great Memories" Cases Look Awesome. Ill Pick These Up Soon.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Picked them both up. Looking forward to:
Aries vs. Morishima
Both of Shingos last matches
Quack
Briscoes vs. machine Guns


----------



## peep4life

Finishing up watching the FYF and deciding what to order next. Think I'll skip ASE3 and pick up Supercard of Honor 2 skip this means war 2 pick up fighting spirit, skip st paul and get good times great memories. Does this sound good or are the ones I'm skipping good. Any feedback would be great.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

I make a big order of MMA dvds(30 plus dvds) instead of ROH ones a couple weeks ago so I STILL have no ROH dvds from 2007. Best 6 ROH shows of 2007 including the latest releases? I'm thinking of spending in the 100-150 dollar range.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Chikara Aniversario?* *Re-Watch*

The Colony vs The Olsen Twins-**1/2
Brodie Lee vs Equinox-*3/4(fun to watch)
Shayne Hawke vs Player Uno-**3/4
Hydra vs Worker Ant-**1/2
Shane Storm vs Mitch Ryder-*3/4(poor, poor Shane)
Claudio Castagnoli & Larry Sweeney vs Lince Dorado & El Pantera-**3/4-***
*Young Lions Cup*: Max Boyer(c) vs Create-A-Wrestler-*1/2
Hallowicked vs Eddie Kingston-***
FIST vs Kaggara & Dragon Yuki-***1/4
Mike Quackenbush vs Chris Hero-****

*Overall*-***1/2

This is a fun show right here, it has 2 squashes on it but still mangages to level out. The only match really not to care about is Ryder/Storm. Kingston/Wicked was a good brawl, the FIST match was a solid tag team contest and the main event of course was the MOTN even if I did overrated on a first look. Good stuff here as I can reccomend it now after these ratings will stick.


----------



## Future Star

Thats_howIroll said:


> I make a big order of MMA dvds(30 plus dvds) instead of ROH ones a couple weeks ago so I STILL have no ROH dvds from 2007. Best 6 ROH shows of 2007 including the latest releases? I'm thinking of spending in the 100-150 dollar range.


From 07:
FYF Finale
FYF Liverpool
SuperCard of Honor II
Allstar Extravaganza III
FYF Chicago
FYF NYC

That is my list of best in 07 (not in any order)

i have also heard very good things about fighting spirit


----------



## McQueen

Just ordered Fighting Spirit, Battle of St. Paul and Good Times, Great Memories.

Marking out that I get to watch myself mark out in a few days, maybe I should be embarrassed


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> Just ordered Fighting Spirit, Battle of St. Paul and Good Times, Great Memories.
> 
> Marking out that I get to watch myself mark out in a few days, maybe I should be embarrassed


Not at all, I can't wait to do the same when I get ASW V


----------



## Spartanlax

Hey Cody, when does ASWV come out? I pre-ordered the four pack from highspots (ASWV, and two other shows following it), and wanna show when they'll be shipping out...since it doesn't say on the sight.

Oh, and I just ordered BOSP (amazing cover) and GTGM. Sooo excited.


----------



## Obfuscation

Spartanlax said:


> Hey Cody, when does ASWV come out? I pre-ordered the four pack from highspots (ASWV, and two other shows following it), and wanna show when they'll be shipping out...since it doesn't say on the sight.
> 
> Oh, and I just ordered BOSP (amazing cover) and GTGM. Sooo excited.


Sadly I still don't know, I forgot to ask at the show when I went. I am still waitng for it to come also

Damn all of you guys with money to buy all of the new ROH shows :side:


----------



## -Mystery-

Spartan, if I had to guess, I'd say they'll start shipping that pack out sometime in July. It usually takes PWG 2-3 months to ship stuff out.


----------



## McQueen

Hailsabin said:


> Damn all of you guys with money to buy all of the new ROH shows :side:


Get a job?


----------



## Spartanlax

I really don't think PWG is worth all the hassle when it comes to ordering DVDs...these shows better be pretty damn good. ~___~

Just started my first ever real job this week, so, I'm spendin' money like hot cakes....because that's the responsible thing to do!


----------



## -Mystery-

It's Joe/Ki, man. Of course it's worth the hassle.


----------



## Obfuscation

Spartanlax said:


> I really don't think PWG is worth all the hassle when it comes to ordering DVDs...these shows better be pretty damn good. ~___~
> 
> Just started my first ever real job this week, so, I'm spendin' money like hot cakes....because that's the responsible thing to do!


Well I can certainly say that ASW are some great shows, as for the other two, I don't know. PAC vs Generico & Ki vs Joe make both shows worth it, I hope it comes off half as good on TV as it was live.



> Get a job?


 But me something! Plus see what Spart wrote, that's how I am when I get money, I can't hold onto it.


----------



## dman88

Thats_howIroll said:


> I make a big order of MMA dvds(30 plus dvds) instead of ROH ones a couple weeks ago so I STILL have no ROH dvds from 2007. Best 6 ROH shows of 2007 including the latest releases? I'm thinking of spending in the 100-150 dollar range.


1. 5YF: Finale
2. 5YF: Liverpool
3. Supercard of Honor 2
4. Allstar Extravaganza 3
5. Good Times, Great Memories
6. 5YF: Chicago

That would be my list but I havent seen Battle of St. Paul, Fighting Spirit, or This Means War 2 yet. 5YF: NYC is also a good show.


----------



## F5uits

ROH DVDs:
6. FYF NYC
5. Good Times, Great Memories
4. ASE III
3. FYF Liverpool
2. SuperCard of Honor II
1. FYF Finale


----------



## MrPaiMei

Using opinions I've heard for the latest two, best 6 are...
Fifth Year Festival: Finale
Supercard of Honor II
Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool
Fighting Spirit
Good Times, Great Memories
Fifth Year Festival: Chicago


----------



## Tom

Just ordered Tournament of Death 6


----------



## Obfuscation

xTOMx said:


> Just ordered Tournament of Death 6


I am behind on my CZW, didn't Gage win this won? Leading up to him dropping the belt to Younger at FEAR right? 

Also if anyone has ratings or thoughts on TOD 5 or whatever one the Necro Butcher wins, I would like to see them. Thanks.


----------



## El Conquistador

Can anybody give me some ratings for "Fate of an Angel", "The Homecoming", "Sign of Dishonor", and "Death Before Dishonor III"? If I can't get ratings for all of them, may somebody please number them from best to worse?



Hailsabin said:


> I am behind on my CZW, didn't Gage win this won? Leading up to him dropping the belt to Younger at FEAR right?
> 
> Also if anyone has ratings or thoughts on TOD 5 or whatever one the Necro Butcher wins, I would like to see them. Thanks.


Nick Gage no showed the event. Drake Younger won TOD6 and lost his UVU Belt to Brain Damage. I know Younger/Gage had a NRBWM at FEAR, but I can't remember the implications of that one.


----------



## Obfuscation

M.W. said:


> Can anybody give me some ratings for "Fate of an Angel", "The Homecoming", "Sign of Dishonor", and "Death Before Dishonor III"? If I can't get ratings for all of them, may somebody please number them from best to worse?
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Gage no showed the event. Drake Younger won TOD6 and lost his UVU Belt to Brain Damage. I know Younger/Gage had a NRBWM at FEAR, but I can't remember the implications of that one.


But I watched a vid on it and he beat Gage for the gold, unless I missed something?

*Death Before Dishonor III*:
*Tag Titles*: Huss/Whitmer vs The Embassy-**1/2
*Anything Goes*: Carnage Crew vs Ring Crew Express-**1/2
*Pure Title*: Samoa Joe vs Colt Cabana-***1/4
AJ Styles vs Petey Williams-***
Roderick Strong/Jack Evans vs Lacey's Angels-***
Nigel McGuinness vs James Gibson vs Homicide vs Azrieal-***3/4
Low Ki vs Jay Lethal-**3/4
*ROH World Title*: CM Punk vs Austin Aries-****1/2
Punk's Post Match Promo-*****

*Overall*: ***

*
Sign Of Dishonor:*
Lethal/Dixie vs Heartbreak Express-1/2*
Roderick Strong vs Azrieal-**3/4-***
ROH Tag Team Titles: Whitmer/Huss vs Lacey's Angels-**3/4
AJ Styles vs Jimmy Rave-**3/4
Nigel McGuinness vs Vordell Walker-*3/4
Homicide vs Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe vs James Gibson-***3/4
Colt Cabana vs Christopher Daniels-**3/4
ROH World Title: CM Punk vs Jay Lethal-****

*Overall*-**3/4

Hope that helps, seeing how I don't have the other two. Get DBD III before SOD.


----------



## F5uits

Although it's been out a couple years, I just got around to watching the CM Punk/Samoa Joe ROH shoot and I have to say that it's 3 of the most entertaining hours of watching two guys sitting on a couch ever released on DVD. These two are hilarious and you can really tell how close they are as friends. They talk in depth about their epic trilogy and tell a ton of awesome stories. It's a really interesting pick up also due to knowing where these guys ended up a few months later. I highly recommend this DVD.


----------



## F5uits

M.W. said:


> Can anybody give me some ratings for "Fate of an Angel", "The Homecoming", "Sign of Dishonor", and "Death Before Dishonor III"? If I can't get ratings for all of them, may somebody please number them from best to worse?


Fate of an Angel:
1. Nigel McGinness vs. Claudio Castignoli - **3/4
2. Austin Aries vs. El Generico - **3/4
3. Homicide vs. Kevin Steen vs. Dixie vs. Azrieal (Four Corner Survival Match) - **3/4
4. The Carnage Crew vs. Dunn & Marcos vs. The Embassy vs. Lacey's Angel (ROH Tag Team Title Ultimate Endurance Match) - *1/2
5. AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong - ****
6. Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave (ROH Pure Title Match) - ***1/2
7. Matt Hardy vs. Christopher Daniels (Dream Match) - ***3/4
8. CM Punk vs. James Gibson (ROH World Title Match) - ****
Overall about a 7.5/10 show, it's really fun.

Homecoming:
1. Spanky vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Azrieal vs. Deranged (Four Corner Survival Match) - ***
2. The Carnage Crew vs. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Tag Team Title Match) - **1/2
3. Low Ki, Homicide, & Ricky Reyes vs. Samoa Joe, James Gibson, & Jay Lethal (Six Man War) - ***1/2
4. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Alex Shelley & Fast Eddie - ***1/2
5. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave (Street Fight) - ***1/2
6. CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH World Title Match) - ***3/4
Another really solid show but I'd probably give FOAA a little bit of an edge.


----------



## Obfuscation

Don't double post plz. EDIT, look for the button after you post.


----------



## El Conquistador

Thanks for the help, Sabin.


----------



## Obfuscation

M.W. said:


> Thanks for the help, Sabin.


No prob.

So does anyone know about who won TOD 6? Seeing how I have heard something else and I am not sure


----------



## El Conquistador

Hailsabin said:


> No prob.
> 
> So does anyone know about who won TOD 6? Seeing how I have heard something else and I am not sure


Younger won TOD6, I'm 100% positive. Nick Gage didn't show up for his booking and Zandig was forced to return to the ring to job to Necro because he didn't have a replacement. Trust me on this.


----------



## dman88

Drake Younger won TOD 6, you were thinking of 5, which is when Gage won it.


----------



## Obfuscation

M.W. said:


> Younger won TOD6, I'm 100% positive. Nick Gage didn't show up for his booking and Zandig was forced to return to the ring to job to Necro because he didn't have a replacement. Trust me on this.


Ok I trust you on it, I just got my years confused. I am guessing that TOD 6 happened this year and 5 was Gage's year.

My bad, I feel stupid now Thanks too Dman.

Well does anyone have ratings(like it matters) or thoughts on TOD 4, the one where Necro wins?


----------



## Blasko

ToD is my favorite ToD. 

I'd give star ratings, but I lost my copy.  

Worth the buy though.


----------



## Obfuscation

-Blasko- said:


> ToD is my favorite ToD.
> 
> I'd give star ratings, but I lost my copy.
> 
> Worth the buy though.


I am guessing you meant to put 4 in your post eh?

I watched the vid and I have seen two matches from it that I enjoied, just wanted to know other thoughts on it. Added to my list.


----------



## Blasko

All around, a very solid card. The fans are pretty hot for everything, the matches are pretty fresh and all that funk. 

There's only like, two bad matches in the bunch, really.


----------



## Obfuscation

-Blasko- said:


> All around, a very solid card. The fans are pretty hot for everything, the matches are pretty fresh and all that funk.
> 
> There's noly like, two bad matches in the bunch, really.


Sounds good. The 2 matches would be? Curious


----------



## Blasko

Brian Damage vs Beef Weelington got a *1/2 from me. Maybe I'm being to harsh. 

Zandig vs Toby Klien was pretty meh, ** - ** 1/2. 

And The Ultra Violent rumble sucked. Aside from a few spots, not really worth watching. *1/4


----------



## Obfuscation

-Blasko- said:


> Brian Damage vs Beef Weelington got a *1/2 from me. Maybe I'm being to harsh.
> 
> Zandig vs Toby Klien was pretty meh, ** - ** 1/2.
> 
> And The Ultra Violent rumble sucked. Aside from a few spots, not really worth watching. *1/4


Thx. I figured the Rumble would be in there. Damage in a bad match, I heard he was pretty crazy so I thought he would do something worth watching.


----------



## Blasko

Most of his good stuff in IWA:MS. That was like, his first match as pro.

But he had a pretty good match with Necro in the second rounds.


----------



## macs182

dman88 said:


> Drake Younger won TOD 6, you were thinking of 5, which is when Gage won it.


Some dude posted a highlight video on youtube, i still dont get the rules of the final match and that video just confused even more. That "Drake's Landin" on Havoc looked sick


----------



## SP_10

Just place my first IVP order I got
Super J cup 94, 95
Toryumon Wrestlejam	
Kobashi Complete GHC V.1, 2, 3 (custom cover art)
Best of Misawa vs. Kawada
Best of Steiner Brothers
Best of Jack Evans 
ROH invades Japan V.1 (Custom Cover Art)
NOAH 7/18/2005
NOAH 7/10/2004


----------



## Caligula

> Best of Steiner Brothers
> Best of Jack Evans
> ROH invades Japan V.1 (Custom Cover Art)


I've heard nothing but good things about these 3. I have ROH Invades Japan coming in the mail any day now.


----------



## McQueen

THE POUNCE said:


> Just place my first IVP order I got
> Super J cup 94, 95
> Toryumon Wrestlejam
> Kobashi Complete GHC V.1, 2, 3 (custom cover art)
> Best of Misawa vs. Kawada
> Best of Steiner Brothers
> Best of Jack Evans
> ROH invades Japan V.1 (Custom Cover Art)
> NOAH 7/18/2005
> NOAH 7/10/2004


That is a damn good order man you should be proud of yourself, I've seen and have everything you've ordered except the Evans comp and that is a lot of the best stuff I've seen.

I'm probably going to do a review on it this weekend but IPV recently put out the 2001 NJPW Dome show called AJPW (because Kawada is there) vs NJPW Wrestle World 2001, phenominal show for anyone who would be interested in checking it out.


----------



## Chicago_Nut

Should I get Fifth Year Festival: Finale? I heard there are awesome matches and a solid undercard on there as well.


----------



## Sephiroth

Chicago_Nut said:


> Should I get Fifth Year Festival: Finale? I heard there are awesome matches and a solid undercard on there as well.


it's the best FYF Show and probably in the top 5 shows of all time. some even say it's the best (it's definitely in my top 3)


----------



## McQueen

Chicago_Nut said:


> Should I get Fifth Year Festival: Finale? I heard there are awesome matches and a solid undercard on there as well.


YES!

But only if you like exceptionally good ROH shows. FYF Finale is a show that defines "Must Have".


----------



## Platt

Sale at IVP



> Buy ten DVDs for $24.99
> 
> The IVPvideos.com super sale is back on as I try to raise funds to take to Vegas next month. Here are the terms and conditions.
> 
> 1) This sale does not count towards DVDs in the IVPindys section or DVDs with custom cover art.
> 
> 2) Please put your list of ten DVDs in the comment section of your order which ten DVDs you would like. Also E-mail us at [email protected] with your selection
> 
> 3) There is no limit to how many you order. If you want 100 DVDs for $249.99 then you are more than welcome to.
> 
> 4) Please when sending the list of ten add the item number to the list. This will help me a lot as I don’t have everything memorized.
> 
> 5) I will be going to Vegas from July 19th to the 30th so IVPvideos.com will be closed. The website will be open and you can place orders but I will not be able to answer e-mails and fulfill orders as I will be too busy seeing flops and drinking drinks with little umbrellas in them.
> 
> Also, I wanted to send a thank you out to everyone that has supported this website over the years. IVPvideos.com started on January 1st 2005 and has grown into one of the leading suppliers of Japanese wrestling in the U.S.
> 
> January 1st 2008 I will be moving to a much bigger place. This will give me a ton of options on expanding IVPvideos even further. I am currently in the planning stages for some really big things in 2008. The biggest one is expanding the number of DVD Duplicators from 16 to 25! The rest will be announced as we get closer to that time. Thanks again for your continued support!
> 
> Chris Schoen
> www.ivpvideos.com


----------



## Corey

Gonna order GTGM today and maybe TBOSP. Has anyone seen FIP Florida Rumble '06 (was anyone there live)?


----------



## ROH

JUST F'N ORDERED:

ROH Fighting Spirit
ROH Battle of Saint Paul
ROH Good Times Great Memories

Expect a full review for Good Times, Great Memories, BTW.


----------



## Platt

Just placed my IVP order

Best of CIMA
Best of Chris Jericho V.1
Best of Doug Williams 
ROH Invades Japan V.2 
Best of Alex Shelley V.1
Best of Giant Bernard V.1
Best of Giant Bernard V.2
ROH Invades Japan V.2 
AJW Big Egg Universe Pt.1
AJW Big Egg Universe Pt.2
AJW Big Egg Universe Pt.3
AJW Big Egg Universe Pt.4
AJW Dream Rush 
AJW Dreamslam 2 
Best of Hayabusa: Legacy of V.1 
Best of FMW V.4
Best of FMW V.2


----------



## Homicide_187

Thanks for the heads up Platt


----------



## Sephiroth

Platt said:


> Just placed my IVP order
> Best of Alex Shelley V.1


is it all Zero-1 stuff? or has he worked other places?


----------



## Homicide_187

I'm pretty sure most of the Shelley work is from Zero 1.


----------



## -Mystery-

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Gonna order GTGM today and maybe TBOSP. *Has anyone seen FIP Florida Rumble '06 (was anyone there live)?*


There is a live report over at the ROH boards saying it was one of the best FIP shows.

I just ordered the following...

-Battle of St. Paul
-Good Times, Great Memories
-Heatstroke '06 Night 2
-Second Year Spectacular Night 1
-Second Year Spectacular Night 2
-Florida Rumble 2006

I now own every FIP show. 

Nothing is definate right now but I'm curious as to if anyone would be interested in buying full years of TNA weekly PPVs (2002 & 2003)?


----------



## KingKicks

About to order

AJPW Excite Series 1999
AJPW Real World Tag League 1996
NJPW G1 Climax 1997
Dragon Gate 09/18/2005
Dragon Gate 11/02/2005
Dragon Gate 01/23/2007
NOAH 10/29/2006
NOAH 12/02/2006
Dragon Gate 11/23/2006
Dragon Gate 12/21/2006

Add that with the 5 DG already on the way, GTGM and BOSP and well that's going to take a while lol


----------



## -Mystery-

Any ratings for this tournament, New Japan Jr. Heavyweight Super Grade Tag League 1994?


----------



## Obfuscation

-Mystery- said:


> There is a live report over at the ROH boards saying it was one of the best FIP shows.
> 
> I just ordered the following...
> 
> -Battle of St. Paul
> -Good Times, Great Memories
> -Heatstroke '06 Night 2
> -Second Year Spectacular Night 1
> -Second Year Spectacular Night 2
> -Florida Rumble 2006
> 
> *I now own every FIP show*.
> 
> Nothing is definate right now but I'm curious as to if anyone would be interested in buying full years of TNA weekly PPVs (2002 & 2003)?


Top 10 Plz


----------



## -Mystery-

Top 10...that's hard to say since 4 are in the mail but I'll give you my 10 favorite out of the ones I own.

-Cage of Pain
-Strong vs. Evans
-Impact of Honor
-Chasing The Dragon
-Evening The Odds 
-All or Nothing
-Fallout '06
-Heatstroke '06 Night 1
-Southern Justice
-Florida Rumble '06 (Haven't seen it but live reports say it's one of the best ever)

As you can see the best stuff is from '06. '05 has some hidden gems but they aren't as good as the '06 stuff. If you want the hidden gems from '05 let me know.


----------



## Obfuscation

-Mystery- said:


> Top 10...that's hard to say since 4 are in the mail but I'll give you my 10 favorite out of the ones I own.
> 
> -Cage of Pain
> -Strong vs. Evans
> -Impact of Honor
> -Chasing The Dragon
> -Evening The Odds
> -All or Nothing
> -Fallout '06
> -Heatstroke '06 Night 1
> -Southern Justice
> -Florida Rumble '06 (Haven't seen it but live reports say it's one of the best ever)
> 
> As you can see the best stuff is from '06. '05 has some hidden gems but they aren't as good as the '06 stuff. If you want the hidden gems from '05 let me know.


Thanks, I was thinking that too. 06 really went over 05 in term of show quality. The 05 gems would be nice too, seeing how those shows are 10 bucks.


----------



## Homicide_187

Is Best of Mike Awesome in NOAH worth buying?


----------



## -Mystery-

-Big Year One Bash Night 1
-Big Year One Bash Night 2
-Heatstroke '05 Night 1
-Heatstroke '05 Night 2
-Dangerous Intentions
-With Malice
-Bring The Pain

You can get these gems from Highspots cheap. They still have the 3 FIP DVDs for $20 still going on.


----------



## Obfuscation

-Mystery- said:


> -Big Year One Bash Night 1
> -Big Year One Bash Night 2
> -Heatstroke '05 Night 1
> -Heatstroke '05 Night 2
> -Dangerous Intentions
> -With Malice
> -Bring The Pain
> 
> You can get these gems from Highspots cheap. They still have the 3 FIP DVDs for $20 still going on.


Awesome, 3 for 20 is a good deal. Should be good I am ordering PWG today and hopefully I can get to snag some of these as well. Thanks again.


----------



## Blasko

Anyone got any Star ratings for NOAH Destiny? 

I want to compare.


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS Chris Candido Memorial Cup*
*Night 1 *
1. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Metal Master - ***
2. Chuck Taylor vs. Devon Moore - ***
3. Michael Elgin & Ash vs. Naptown Dragons (Drake Younger & Vortekz) - ***1/4
4. Basham & Damaja vs. Silas Young & Dysfunction - **3/4
5. 2.0 vs. North Star Express - ***
6. BJ Whitmer & Davey Richards vs. BLK OUT (Sabian & Joker) - ***1/2
7. The Iron Saints vs. Havana Pitbulls - ***1/2
8. Axl Rotten & Mickie Knuckles vs. Z-Barr & Ricky Morton - **
9. Up in Smoke (Cheech & Cloudy) vs. Super Dragon & El Generico - ***1/4
10. The Rottweilers (Homicide & Low Ki) vs. Matt Sydal & Josh Abercrombie - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4

*Night 2* 
1. Up in Smoke vs. 2.0 - ***
2. The Iron Saints vs. Ash & Michael Elgin - ***1/4
3. Basham & Damaja vs. Axl Rotten & Mickie Knuckles - *
4. Davey Richards & BJ Whitmer vs. The Rottweilers (Homicide & Low Ki) - ***3/4
5. Ricky Morton vs. Z-Barr - **
6. Devon Moore vs. Metal Master - *** 
7. Drake Younger, Sabian, Ryan Cruz & Silas Young vs. Vortekz, Joker, Darin Corbin & Dysfunction - ***1/4
8. The Iron Saints vs. Basham & Damaja - ***1/4
9. Up in Smoke vs. Davey Richards & BJ Whitmer - ***1/2
10. Chuck Taylor vs. Tank - **
11. Super Dragon, Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. El Generico, Josh Abercrombie & Matt Sydal - ***1/2
12. The Iron Saints vs. Up in Smoke - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/2

Overall tournament rating - ***1/4 - ***1/2


----------



## MrPaiMei

-Blasko- said:


> Anyone got any Star ratings for NOAH Destiny?
> 
> I want to compare.


I don't have full show ratings but I did a right up on Kobashi-Kensuke the other day and gave it *****. I also think I gave the maqin about ***1/4, and I do rememvber that the GHC Jr. match was a low end MOTYC so it was probably round ****1/2 by my count.


----------



## watts63

*ROH This Means War II*

Doug Williams & Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero & Takeshi Morishima ***1/2-***3/4

*Six-Man Tag Team Elimination Match*
Roderick Strong, Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Austin Aries, M-Dogg 20 & Erick Stevens ***1/2

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jay Briscoe ***1/4-***1/2

Brent Albright vs. Homicide ***1/4-***1/2

Delirious vs. Colt Cabana ***1/4 (LOL Match Here; Where's Beef Wellington When You Need 'Em? lol)

SHINGO vs. Jack Evans ***1/4

*Four Corner Survivial*
Erick Stevens vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Jason Blade vs. El Generico ***-***1/4

Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze **1/2-**3/4

Kevin Steen vs. Pelle Primeau **1/2-**3/4​


----------



## Rated R Poster

^^ Thats the best review Ive seen of that show. Im happy seeing as I just ordered it thanks Watts.


----------



## Rated R Poster

-Mystery- said:


> *IWA-MS Chris Candido Memorial Cup*
> *Night 1 *
> 1. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Metal Master - ***
> 2. Chuck Taylor vs. Devon Moore - ***
> 3. Michael Elgin & Ash vs. Naptown Dragons (Drake Younger & Vortekz) - ***1/4
> 4. Basham & Damaja vs. Silas Young & Dysfunction - **3/4
> 5. 2.0 vs. North Star Express - ***
> 6. BJ Whitmer & Davey Richards vs. BLK OUT (Sabian & Joker) - ***1/2
> 7. The Iron Saints vs. Havana Pitbulls - ***1/2
> 8. Axl Rotten & Mickie Knuckles vs. Z-Barr & Ricky Morton - **
> 9. Up in Smoke (Cheech & Cloudy) vs. Super Dragon & El Generico - ***1/4
> 10. The Rottweilers (Homicide & Low Ki) vs. Matt Sydal & Josh Abercrombie - ***3/4
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/4
> 
> *Night 2*
> 1. Up in Smoke vs. 2.0 - ***
> 2. The Iron Saints vs. Ash & Michael Elgin - ***1/4
> 3. Basham & Damaja vs. Axl Rotten & Mickie Knuckles - *
> 4. Davey Richards & BJ Whitmer vs. The Rottweilers (Homicide & Low Ki) - ***3/4
> 5. Ricky Morton vs. Z-Barr - **
> 6. Devon Moore vs. Metal Master - ***
> 7. Drake Younger, Sabian, Ryan Cruz & Silas Young vs. Vortekz, Joker, Darin Corbin & Dysfunction - ***1/4
> 8. The Iron Saints vs. Basham & Damaja - ***1/4
> 9. Up in Smoke vs. Davey Richards & BJ Whitmer - ***1/2
> 10. Chuck Taylor vs. Tank - **
> 11. Super Dragon, Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. El Generico, Josh Abercrombie & Matt Sydal - ***1/2
> 12. The Iron Saints vs. Up in Smoke - ***1/2
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/2
> 
> Overall tournament rating - ***1/4 - ***1/2



Worth the $40? Because I was just about to order it. Let me know!


----------



## -Mystery-

Rated R Poster said:


> Worth the $40? Because I was just about to order it. Let me know!


Definately especially if you love tag wrestling like I do.


----------



## El Conquistador

Those Candido Cup ratings are very similar to mine for the most part, -Mystery-. I'd change Super Dragon/El Generico vs. Up In Smoke to ***1/2 just because of the story the match told and I thoroughly enjoyed it, but besides that I'd say your spot on. Well worth the money.


----------



## -Mystery-

I was debating back and forth about that match. I gave it ***1/4 but it could easily be considered ***1/2.


----------



## Blasko

MrPaiMei said:


> I don't have full show ratings but I did a right up on Kobashi-Kensuke the other day and gave it *****. I also think I gave the maqin about ***1/4, and I do rememvber that the GHC Jr. match was a low end MOTYC so it was probably round ****1/2 by my count.


 As good as Kobashi/Kensuje was, I wouldn't give the whole Wammy. I gave it **** 1/2. 

And gave KENTA/Kanemaru **** 1/4 - **** 1/2


----------



## Rated R Poster

My newest order from Smartmark:
Chris Candido Memorial Cup 2007
CZW Tournement of Death 6

The candido cup intrigued me after seeing the cards then the ratings I just saw confirmed the purchase. And all the gimmick matches reeled me in on the CZW DVD, and the fact that I dont currently own any CZW DVDs. Did anyone post ratings/reviews to TOD 6? Sorry if someone did post them but I missed it.


----------



## El Conquistador

Rated R Poster said:


> My newest order from Smartmark:
> Chris Candido Memorial Cup 2007
> CZW Tournement of Death 6
> 
> The candido cup intrigued me after seeing the cards then the ratings I just saw confirmed the purchase. And all the gimmick matches reeled me in on the CZW DVD, and the fact that I dont currently own any CZW DVDs. Did anyone post ratings/reviews to TOD 6? Sorry if someone did post them but I missed it.


Considering the DVD was just recently released like two days ago, I doubt you'll find any ratings this soon (unless you talk to somebody that witnessed TOD6 live).

As for the gimmick matches for a tournament of death, you should always expect a variety of them. Seeing the same deathmatch/spots over and over again gets a bit lame, repetitive, and dull. Don't be surprised if you witness unique innovations of spotty wrestling out of the TOD, it's nothing out of the norm' from CZW (whether the spots are good or bad).

Nice order, by the way.


----------



## Rated R Poster

Yea Im def. not 1 for tons of Deatmatches, mainly I get into ROH and Dragon Gate which doesnt have to much of it. But I wanted to get one and see what the hype was about. Thanks though and keep up the good posting.


----------



## MrPaiMei

-Blasko- said:


> As good as Kobashi/Kensuje was, I wouldn't give the whole Wammy. I gave it **** 1/2.
> 
> And gave KENTA/Kanemaru **** 1/4 - **** 1/2


Any particular flaws or you just didn't think it was 5* level?


----------



## Blasko

MrPaiMei said:


> Any particular flaws or you just didn't think it was 5* level?


 When I think ***** stars, I think PERFECT matches. A match that has everything. I think Kensuke/Bashi lacked the right needed emotion. 

Plus, a Burning Hammer finish seemed...Well, needed. 

Bah, I'm going to go re-watch it again.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Ya, it was just a simple story, executed perfectlty. Kobashi with a slingshot tope, Sasaki with a frankensteiner. Total war of manning up. Ya, I agree a Hammer made sense, but he used it on Akiyama, Misawa, AND Taue recently, so I can see why he held off.


----------



## Blasko

Another great moment from this match was KOBASHI'S POINT OF DOOM~!


----------



## watts63

*ROH Fighting Spirit*

El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay Briscoe & Erick Stevens & Then Mark Briscoe ****

*ROH World Championship*
Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. Nigel McGuinness ***1/2-***3/4

Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious ***1/2

Rocky Romero vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/4-***1/2

Colt Cabana vs. Doug Williams ***1/4

M-Dogg 20 vs. SHINGO ***1/4

Jason Blade & Eddie Edwards vs. Chris Hero & Tank Toland **1/2-**3/4

*Top of The Class Trophy*
Shane Hagadorn (c) vs. Pelle Primeau **1/4-**1/2

Ernie Osiris vs. Sara Del Rey 1/2*

****No Remorse Crop Post-Show Segment Was Excellent; They Could End Being One of The Best Stables in ROH History****​


----------



## ROH

^ Nice Watts, I ordered that and the 2 oher latest ROH DVDs (BoSP, GTGM!) yesterday.


----------



## watts63

Fighting Spirit is what describes Mark Briscoe in that tag team match. All those spots he took was sick.

EDIT: I just saw the DVD covers of GTGM & BOSP & OMG they look terrific or what. Especially GTGM. I can't wait to finally see The Briscoes vs. MCMG match.


----------



## Future Star

Watts, why did u give shima/nigel ***1/2 to ***3/4? I havent seen this match yet, but for those two in a match together that seems a tad low (i was thinking in the **** range)...what was wrong?


----------



## MrPaiMei

-Blasko- said:


> Another great moment from this match was KOBASHI'S POINT OF DOOM~!


My GOD that is such an intense moment. Totally sets up the "Going to war" theme of the match. I heart that match so much.


----------



## -Mystery-

MrPaiMei, have you seen New Japan Jr. Heavyweight Super Grade Tag League Tournament 1994? If so, what are your thoughts and ratings on the show.


----------



## MrPaiMei

No I have not, unfortuantly, but the line up, finals especially, looks incredible. Fair warning though, its a two hour tape with like 9 matches, so expect some serious clippage.


----------



## -Mystery-

MrPaiMei said:


> No I have not, unfortuantly, but the line up, finals especially, looks incredible. Fair warning though, its a two hour tape with like 9 matches, so expect some serious clippage.


I found a place to download it from so I guess I'll download it. Thanks anyways.


----------



## watts63

Future Star said:


> Watts, why did u give shima/nigel ***1/2 to ***3/4? I havent seen this match yet, but for those two in a match together that seems a tad low (i was thinking in the **** range)...what was wrong?


I thought it was gonna be **** as well but it was not the case to me. McGuinness in the final minutes was doing several lariats & I was like "Does McGuinness have any other moves he can do?" & that hurt the match for me. Also Morishima did his same routine in this match & it will always stay in ***1/2 range or lower with his style but this match was super STIFF & you will enjoy this match when you finally see it.


----------



## Future Star

K thanks Watts


----------



## Spartanlax

watts63 said:


> I thought it was gonna be **** as well but it was not the case to me. McGuinness in the final minutes was doing several lariats & I was like "Does McGuinness have any other moves he can do?" & that hurt the match for me. Also Morishima did his same routine in this match & it will always stay in ***1/2 range or lower with his style but this match was super STIFF & you will enjoy this match when you finally see it.


Yeah, but the match was BUILT around the lariat. The commentators during the match, the newswires leading to the match...everything revolved around McGuinness' lariat, which was even renamed the jawbreaker lariat to give it a more important/established feel. McGuinness knew the only thing he could use to beat Morishima was THE lariat, but he had so few chances to hit it that he had to resort to smaller, quicker lariats, which nearly had no effect on the monster. So when he finally hit THE lariat, and Morishima kicked out, it was like McGuinness had run into a brick wall with his arsenal and Morishima finished hm off.

I still agree with the ***3/4 rating, but this is one time the lariats from McGuinness SHOULD be plentiful and impactful, because that's what the match was built on.


----------



## Tom

Hailsabin said:


> Well does anyone have ratings(like it matters) or thoughts on TOD 4, the one where Necro wins?


A personal favourite of mine, sorry i was going to post this yesterday but i've been busy. I've havent watched it in ages so i can't give ratings or go through it match by match, here are just a few thoughts. 

The show starts off slow, but after the 1st round really picks up. Zandig vs. Eddie Kingston & Robbie Mireno and Zandig vs. Nick Gage vs. Necro Butcher were my personal favourites on the card, great stuff. 

The finals (Zandig vs. Nick Gage vs. Necro Butcher) was an awesum match, one of my favourite deathmatches ever, but you'd expect that putting those three together, some big spots in that match, great way to end the tournament. 

I didn't mind the ultraviolent rumble, danny havok really shined in that match imo.

Definitely worth getting if your thinking about getting a TOD.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Anyone know where I can get any American, non ROH/FIP/PWG Shingo footage???


----------



## -Mystery-

I don't think Shingo worked anywhere else but ROH, FIP, and PWG during his tenure in America.


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> I don't think Shingo worked anywhere else but ROH, FIP, and PWG during his tenure in America.


No that's not true he was working in some Texas feds during the time as well and according to Wikipedia he held some promotion's Texas championship. However PaiMei I can't help you because I don't know either.

-Mystery- I haven't seen that tournament from NJ you were asking about but I think I've seen the Finals (I have it on a comp) and it was pretty good if I'm thinking of the right match.


----------



## Corey

For all the Muta fans out there, I need some help. I'm gonna make an IVP order tomorrow and don't have enough money to get both The Best of Muta Vol. 1 and Vol. 2. Which one is better??


----------



## MrPaiMei

Wiki lists the promotions as QFC (Quest for Champions) and SPTW. If anyone knows where I can buy these tapes, POINTS AND REP~! to them.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> No that's not true he was working in some Texas feds during the time as well and according to Wikipedia he held some promotion's Texas championship. However PaiMei I can't help you because I don't know either.
> 
> -Mystery- I haven't seen that tournament from NJ you were asking about but I think I've seen the Finals (I have it on a comp) and it was pretty good if I'm thinking of the right match.


Alright. I wasn't 100% about Shingo because I hadn't read about him working out promotions.

I went ahead and downloaded the tournament and might watch it later after I watch Fighting Spirit.


----------



## McQueen

Jack Evans 187 said:


> For all the Muta fans out there, I need some help. I'm gonna make an IVP order tomorrow and don't have enough money to get both The Best of Muta Vol. 1 and Vol. 2. Which one is better??


Ironically I just ordered all 5 of the best of Muta's a few weeks ago.

Best IMO would be Best of Muta TCC but that's about "Shining Wizard" Mutoh in All Japan not The Great Muta gimmick so keep that in mind. Tough call between V.1 and V.2 but go with V.2.

-Best to Worst-
Best of Muta TCC
Best of Great Muta V.2
Best of Great Muta V.1
Best of Great Muta V.5
Best of Great Muta V.3
Best of Great Muta V.4 (This one is really passible)

I approve of love for Mutoh


----------



## Corey

Alright, Vol. 2 is ahead of 1, so I'll get that. Here's what my final order will probably look like (largest IVP order I've ever made):

Best of Great Muta V.2 (Custom Cover Art)
Best of Puro & Lucha 2005 V.1
ROH Invades Japan Vol. 2
NOAH 07/18/2005 (Custom Cover Art)
NOAH 03/05/2006
NOAH 04/28/2007
NJPW 01/04/1993 
NJPW 10/26/1996
Best of Ricky Marvin
Best of Hashimoto V.2 
Best of Kawada V.1

EDIT: This might not be my final order, as I'm probably gonna change something...


----------



## Obfuscation

xTOMx said:


> A personal favourite of mine, sorry i was going to post this yesterday but i've been busy. I've havent watched it in ages so i can't give ratings or go through it match by match, here are just a few thoughts.
> 
> The show starts off slow, but after the 1st round really picks up. Zandig vs. Eddie Kingston & Robbie Mireno and Zandig vs. Nick Gage vs. Necro Butcher were my personal favourites on the card, great stuff.
> 
> The finals (Zandig vs. Nick Gage vs. Necro Butcher) was an awesum match, one of my favourite deathmatches ever, but you'd expect that putting those three together, some big spots in that match, great way to end the tournament.
> 
> I didn't mind the ultraviolent rumble, danny havok really shined in that match imo.
> 
> Definitely worth getting if your thinking about getting a TOD.


Its ok for it being later..

Yeah I had to have known that the main event would be insane, I remember reading its like a "pitt of hell" match or something of that nature. Thanks and I really will get this show as my first CZW show.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH This Means War II*
1. Kevin Steen vs. Pelle Primeau - **
2. Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey - **1/2
3. Erick Stevens vs. Jason Blade vs. Eddie Edwards vs. El Generico (Four Corner Survival) - ***
4. Delirious vs. Colt Cabana - ***1/4
5. Jay Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2
6. Brent Albright vs. Homicide - ***1/4
7. Jack Evans vs. Shingo - ***
8. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Austin Aries, Matt Cross & Erick Stevens (Six Man Elimination Match) - ***3/4
9. Nigel McGuinness & Doug Williams vs. Takeshi Morishima & Chris Hero - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA The Cruising Weight of Mainstream Ignorance*

*Hair vs. Mask*
Icarus vs. Jigsaw ***3/4-****

Chris Hero vs. Shane Storm ***3/4

Gran Akuma vs. Mike Quackenbush ***1/2-***3/4

*ICW/ICWA Tex-Arkana Television Championship*
Larry Sweeney (c) vs. Eddie Kingston ***1/4-***1/2

Cheech & Cloudy vs. Darin Corbin & Ryan Cruz ***1/4

Equinox vs. Claudio Castagnoli **1/2

*CHIKARA Young Lions Cup Championship*
Arik Cannon (c) vs. Jon Moxley **-**1/4

Hydra & Ultramantis Black vs. The Colony *1/2-*3/4

Lance Steel vs. Lance Steel *1/4-*1/2

****Awesome Promo By Eddie Kingston & A Good Promo By Chris Hero****​


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> Chris Hero vs. Shane Storm ***1/4-***1/2
> 
> *CHIKARA Young Lions Cup Championship*
> Arik Cannon (c) vs. Jon Moxley ***


Man, Hero/ Shane was AWESOME IMO. Great story, great wrestling, and Shane really steppped his game up.

Cannon/Moxley was terrible IMO, but funny for Moxley(who sucks, BTW)'s 2 minute long sleeper.

Did you enjoy the show overall?


----------



## watts63

ROH™ said:


> Man, Hero/ Shane was AWESOME IMO. Great story, great wrestling, and Shane really steppped his game up.
> 
> Cannon/Moxley was terrible IMO, but funny for Moxley(who sucks, BTW)'s 2 minute long sleeper.
> 
> Did you enjoy the show overall?



Alright I check out Hero vs. Storm & Cannon/Moxley again. I thought it was really good show & Icarus & Jigsaw really stepped up when the spotlight was on them. The first three match were from meh to horrible. Then from Up In Smoke/North Star Express to Quackenbush/Akuma were from really good to very good matches. Also Kingston is the King of Promos.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dragon Gate Infinity #64 just finished downloading I'm gonna watch it soon. Anybody seen this already?


----------



## McQueen

Lance Steel vs Lance Steel was 5 stars easy!

No really it wasn't :$, however (this is to ROH) I did watch CHIKARA - CWOMI and I did enjoy the show for the most part. Especially the Sweeney/UMB commentary. :lmao


----------



## MrPaiMei

I'll be getting 64 on DVD next week, it hasn't made it to the States yet in high quality, torrents only so far. Very excited to check out the NH stuff.


----------



## The_Boogey_Man

Hailsabin said:


> Ok I trust you on it, I just got my years confused. I am guessing that TOD 6 happened this year and 5 was Gage's year.
> 
> My bad, I feel stupid now Thanks too Dman.
> 
> Well does anyone have ratings(like it matters) or thoughts on TOD 4, the one where Necro wins?


*Tournament of Death 4*
1. Sexxxy Eddy vs. JC Bailey - Barbed wire Madness (**1/2)
-Decent Opener, nothing to exciting.

2. Toby Klein vs. Mad Man Pondo - Light tube Rope and Corners (***)
-Ok match, again only a few things stood out to be big, like Klien's DVD onto the Pencil Board.

3. Brain Damage vs. Beef Wellington - Ultraviolent Tables match (*3/4-**)
-Boring match with only 3 good spots. Funny when beef tries to get himself disqualified.

4. Ian Rotten vs. Necro Butcher - Homerun Derby Deathmatch (***1/4)
-Good match. Alot of broken glass and thumbtacks.

5. Nate Webb vs. Nick Gage - Light Tubes and Ladders Match (***1/2)
-Another good match. Gage tries to destory webb the entire match.

6. Zandig vs. Eddie Kingston & Robbie Mireno - Fans Bring the Weapons (***3/4)
-Great Match. Alot of action and heat. Mireno and Kingston impress in this one.

7. Necro Butcher vs. Brain Damage - Fans Bring the Weapons (***1/4)
-Ok match. Not the greatest, the fans kind of sucked during this one. Some good stiffness from both men, but the finish is botched.

8. Nick Gage vs. JC Bailey - Panes of Glass Match (***1/4)
-Decent Match. Only really 4 spots to speak of in this one, but 3 of them were good. The ending was pretty brutal.

9. Zandig vs. Toby Klein - 2/3 Light Tube Cabins Match (**1/2)
-Slow match. Quite boring actually.

10. Ultraviolent Rumble (***)
eh. Some people enjoyed this, some didnt. I felt it was ok, but alot of shit was botched and there was alot of slowness in this.

11. Nick Gage vs. Zandig vs. Necro Butcher - Circle Of Fear & Pits of Pain Match (***1/2)
-Brutal match. Alot of shit gets used in this. Thumbtacks, light tubes, barbed wire, glass, salt, lemons, etc. etc. Some crazy bumps in this one. But Zandigs elimination was one of ths dumbest things i have seen in a while.


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> Especially the Sweeney/UMB commentary. :lmao


That was seriously amazing. I was laughing my ass off at some of Sweeney's lines in the main event...

(When Gran Akuma just FALCON ARROWED Jigsaw on the FLOOR) "He (referring to Jigsaw) provoked that action!"

(While Gran Akuma is attacking Shane Storm on the outside) "Look at Shane Storm cheating!"

"Shane Storm just slipped Jigsaw a chain!"


----------



## McQueen

ROH™ said:


> That was seriously amazing. I was laughing my ass off at some of Sweeney's lines in the main event...
> 
> (When Gran Akuma just FALCON ARROWED Jigsaw on the FLOOR) "He (referring to Jigsaw) provoked that action!"
> 
> (While Gran Akuma is attacking Shane Storm on the outside) "Look at Shane Storm cheating!"
> 
> "Shane Storm just slipped Jigsaw a chain!"


Larry Sweeney is so awesome Man-love is acceptable (no ****... seriously), but yeah he did have some great lines, Kingston and Quack did a couple of fine promo's as well.

Just cause I'm curious did Lance Steel or Lance Steel lose the loser leaves the present match.


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> Just cause I'm curious did Lance Steel or Lance Steel lose the loser leaves the present match.


Umm, my memory might be a bit shody (sp?) here, but I think *Lance Steel* won it. Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## McQueen

ROH™ said:


> Umm, my memory might be a bit shody (sp?) here, but I think *Lance Steel* won it. Don't quote me on that though.


I was hoping Lance Steel would beat Lance Steel, thanks 

2,500th post


----------



## watts63

ROH™ said:


> That was seriously amazing. I was laughing my ass off at some of Sweeney's lines in the main event...
> 
> (When Gran Akuma just FALCON ARROWED Jigsaw on the FLOOR) "He (referring to Jigsaw) provoked that action!"
> 
> (While Gran Akuma is attacking Shane Storm on the outside) "Look at Shane Storm cheating!"
> 
> "Shane Storm just slipped Jigsaw a chain!"


Oh yeah that stuff was great lol. They should put Sweeney on commentary a lot more.


----------



## -Mystery-

What the hell should I watch after I finish Fighting Spirit? NJPW Super J Cup 1994, Dragon Gate Infinity #64, or NJPW Jr. Heavyweight Super Grade Tag League 1994?


----------



## McQueen

If you haven't seen it J-Cup 94 otherwise go with the DG show.


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> What the hell should I watch after I finish Fighting Spirit? NJPW Super J Cup 1994, Dragon Gate Infinity #64, or NJPW Jr. Heavyweight Super Grade Tag League 1994?


Well, I just finished Infinity 64, here's a mini-review.

*Dragon Gate Infinity 64*

1. 7.1 Kobe World Hall Participation Battle Royal: Akira Tozawa, Jackson Florida, Stalker Ichikawa Z, Syachihoko Machine Lupin Matsutani, APE Kimata, Super Shenron, Super Shisa & Dr. Muscle - *** (you'll understand my rating after watching this, match was a mess)

2. Shingo Takagi Return Match: Akira Tozawa & Kenichiro Arai vs. Shingo Takagi & BxB Hulk - ***1/2* (Dissapointing match, Tozawa and Arai kinda sucked)

3. YAMATO Return Match: Magnitude Kishiwada, Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Dr. Muscle vs. Shingo Takagi, BxB Hulk, Cyber Kong & YAMATO - ****1/2* (Probabvly the FASTEST match I've ever seen)

4. Open the Brave Gate Title: Genki Horiguchi (c) vs. Dragon Kid - ****1/2_***3/4* (Great match with lots of drama and nearfalls)

5. Magnitude Kishiwada, Genki Horiguchi & Gamma vs. Don Fujii, Masaaki Mochizuki & Yasushi Kanda - ***** (Decent six man, should have gone longer IMO)

6. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. YAMATO & Jack Evans - ****1/4* (Solid tag match, lots of fun stuff at the end)

7. Open the Triangle Gate Title: Shingo Takagi, BxB Hulk & Cyber Kong vs. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito (c) - ****** (Excellent match, got sufficient length, and the ending sequences were white hot)

*Overall show thoughts*: This show was good, but could have been better. Lots of matches were dissapointing/could have been better, and a few guys seemed 'off'. Still a good show, though.

*Overall show score*: 7/10.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Show looks great, I watched 62 the other day and I'll post ratings later. Surprised your dissapointed with that, looks like an awesome Infinity.


----------



## Blasko

IMO, Sweeney and Mantis is the best commetary duo EVER.

Sweeney- People should know that Miss Elizabeth was born in the same place as Ricochet...
Mantis, in a serious voice- ....Well, she's _dead_ now...


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Fighting Spirit*
1. Jason Blade & Eddie Edwards vs. Chris Hero & Tank Toland - **
2. Shane Hagadorn vs. Pelle Primeau (Top Of The Class Trophy) - **
3. Rocky Romero vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
4. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe - ****
5. Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana - ***1/4
6. Sara Del Rey vs. Ernie Osiris - *
7. Shingo vs. Matt Cross - ***
8. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious - ***1/2
9. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match) - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## ROH

-Blasko- said:


> IMO, Sweeney and Mantis is the best commetary duo EVER.


Sans Kayfabe here, I think Bryce and Mantis are seriously the best. They're funny, fun to listen to, and call/put over the action very well (especially Bryce, who I think JUST edges out Quack for best commentator today).


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH™ said:


> Sans Kayfabe here, I think Bryce and Mantis are seriously the best. They're funny, fun to listen to, and call/put over the action very well (especially Bryce, who I think JUST edges out Quack for best commentator today).


I maked for Bryce & Kingston together. I loved their work, sadly I haven't heard Mantis and Bryce together yet, but if its better than Sweeney/Mantis its worth hearing.


----------



## bmxmadb53

ROH Fighting Spirit
1. Jason Blade & Eddie Edwards vs. Chris Hero & Tank Toland - *1/2
2. Shane Hagadorn vs. Pelle Primeau (Top Of The Class Trophy) - 1/2*
3. Rocky Romero vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
4. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe - ****1/2
5. Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana - ***1/4
6. Sara Del Rey vs. Ernie Osiris - 1/4*
7. Shingo vs. Matt Cross - ***1/2
8. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious - ****1/4
9. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match) - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***

I'd say this show is passable.


----------



## Spartanlax

bmxmadb53 said:


> ROH Fighting Spirit
> 1. Jason Blade & Eddie Edwards vs. Chris Hero & Tank Toland - *1/2
> 2. Shane Hagadorn vs. Pelle Primeau (Top Of The Class Trophy) - 1/2*
> *3. Rocky Romero vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
> 4. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe - ****1/2
> 5. Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana - ***1/4*
> 6. Sara Del Rey vs. Ernie Osiris - 1/4*
> *7. Shingo vs. Matt Cross - ***1/2
> 8. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious - ****1/4
> 9. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match) - ***1/2*
> 
> Overall show rating - ***
> 
> *I'd say this show is passable*.


Holy shit, if those ratings (not that I exactly agree with them) are passable, what shows should we own?


----------



## Caligula

Spartanlax said:


> Holy shit, if those ratings (not that I exactly agree with them) are passable, what shows should we own?


Manhattan Mayhem and GBHV Night 2


----------



## Spartanlax

Killa CaLi said:


> Manhattan Mayhem and GBHV Night 2


You need to own a few more ROH shows...tell me when you have the cash available or care enough about it.


----------



## Caligula

Spartanlax said:


> You need to own a few more ROH shows...tell me when you have the cash available or care enough about it.


:lmao

Probably gonna make an order later this week or this weekend.


I had GTGM, FYF: Finale, Supercard II, or something with Bryan Danielson in mind.

I've already seen Briscoe vs. Briscoe from Finale though.


----------



## watts63

Does anyone have star ratings on ROH Good Times, Great Memories yet?


----------



## El Conquistador

watts63 said:


> Does anyone have star ratings on ROH Good Times, Great Memories yet?


I'm going to watch that now. Just revisited "The Battle of St. Paul" first, that's next on my list. If they're not up by tonight, I can give you them by tomorrow. I attended the show live but honestly, I can't recall too many details after the ROH show last night.

*The Battle of St. Paul*​1. Allison Danger & Sara Del Rey vs. Lacey & Rain *3/4
2. Rhett Titus vs. Michael Elgin 1/2*
3. Michael Elgin vs. Jimmy Rave **
4. BJ Whitmer vs. Shingo **1/4
5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Pelle Primeau & Mitch Franklin vs. Hallowicked & Gran Akuma vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw ***1/4
5. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce vs. Colt Cabana & Homicide ***1/2
6. Delirious vs. Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Erick Stevens ***1/4
7. Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels ****1/4
8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ****


----------



## McQueen

M.W. said:


> I'm going to watch that now. Just revisited "The Battle of St. Paul" first, that's next on my list. If they're not up by tonight, I can give you them by tomorrow. I attended the show live but honestly, I can't recall too many details after the ROH show last night.
> 
> *The Battle of St. Paul*​1. Allison Danger & Sara Del Rey vs. Lacey & Rain *3/4
> 2. Rhett Titus vs. Michael Elgin 1/2*
> 3. Michael Elgin vs. Jimmy Rave **
> 4. BJ Whitmer vs. Shingo **1/4
> 5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Pelle Primeau & Mitch Franklin vs. Hallowicked & Gran Akuma vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw ***1/4
> 5. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce vs. Colt Cabana & Homicide ***1/2
> 6. Delirious vs. Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Erick Stevens ***1/4
> 7. Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels ****1/4
> 8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ****


Lower rating than I'd expect on the womens tag match, I thought that it was a pretty good match up live and loved Lacey & Rains reaction to the hometown crowd, UE is a tad lower than I'd expect too but I haven't seen the show on tape just yet. Otherwise about what I was expecting for the ratings. How did the crowd come off of on the DVD?


----------



## El Conquistador

McQueen said:


> Lower rating than I'd expect on the womens tag match, I thought that it was a pretty good match up live and loved Lacey & Rains reaction to the hometown crowd, UE is a tad lower than I'd expect too but I haven't seen the show on tape just yet. Otherwise about what I was expecting for the ratings. How did the crowd come off of on the DVD?


Comparing them to the Chicago crowd, pretty weak. You guys were extremely strong in the main event along with the No DQ Street Fight. Besides that, I couldn't understand why there wasn't a stronger reaction for Strong/Daniels, that was the match of the night. Expected more of a reaction and that really took away from me giving it a higher rating cause both men really outdid themselves and worked tremendously together.

As for my ratings on the UE, it looked like a basic squash to build The Briscoes up for Chicago, hell, that's what it was. Primeau/Mitch didn't have much of a showing at all, Hallowicked hit a cool, high impact spinebuster, and Quackenbush used his agile quickness to avoid the double teams of The Briscoes. Jigsaw nailed a thunderous super kick, but besides that, it was a one way fight so to speak. The Briscoes didn't look as crisp as they normally do too, still good nonetheless. *** range isn't too shabby at all, ya' know?

Solid show like you told us originally, very enjoyable with some brilliant wrestling in the last two upper card matches.


----------



## McQueen

M.W. said:


> Comparing them to the Chicago crowd, pretty weak. You guys were extremely strong in the main event along with the No DQ Street Fight. Besides that, I couldn't understand why there wasn't a stronger reaction for Strong/Daniels, that was the match of the night. Expected more of a reaction and that really took away from me giving it a higher rating cause both men really outdid themselves and worked tremendously together.
> 
> As for my ratings on the UE, it looked like a basic squash to build The Briscoes up for Chicago, hell, that's what it was. Primeau/Mitch didn't have much of a showing at all, Hallowicked hit a cool, high impact spinebuster, and Quackenbush used his agile quickness to avoid the double teams of The Briscoes. Jigsaw nailed a thunderous super kick, but besides that, it was a one way fight so to speak. The Briscoes didn't look as crisp as they normally do too, still good nonetheless. *** range isn't too shabby at all, ya' know?
> 
> Solid show like you told us originally, very enjoyable with some brilliant wrestling in the last two upper card matches.


Chicago Crowd probably a lot bigger than the St. Paul crowd and that armory is a pretty big room but I still would guess Chicago was the wilder crowd. Street Fight was really really fun, and you know I agree with what you said about the Crowd was weak during Daniels/Strong and I thought it was an excellent match up. Speaking for myself I was starting to get pretty tired after intermission (I'm sure i'm on the tape marking out all over the place) and I decided to save my energy for Aries' match.

Fun facts about the show, I have Homicide's bandanna he wore on his head, I got Romero to talk to me right before the match and the Hagadorn/Cide table spot and the Strong/Daniels ending pretty much right in front of me. I had a good time that night. I never claimed it would be show of the year but I'm glad it came off as a solid show like I was expecting.


----------



## Spartanlax

MW, is there any way you can upload the UE and World Title matches? I'm really trying to save money, but I NEED to see those matches (well, mainly just the World Title match). I'd love you 4ever


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Ok the last ROH show I bought was Fifth Year Festival: Philly, my birthday just passed and I have $85 left. Right now what are the latest shows that have been out that are must buys. I'm thinkin of buyin Good Times, Great Memories and The Battle of St. Paul anything else I should buy?


----------



## McQueen

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Ok the last ROH show I bought was Fifth Year Festival: Philly, my birthday just passed and I have $85 left. Right now what are the latest shows that have been out that are must buys. I'm thinkin of buyin Good Times, Great Memories and The Battle of St. Paul anything else I should buy?


Battle of St. Paul is a very solid show but maybe not a must have and I haven't seen GTGM yet, but definately get FYF Liverpool, Finale and SCOH II.


----------



## El Conquistador

Spartanlax said:


> MW, is there any way you can upload the UE and World Title matches? I'm really trying to save money, but I NEED to see those matches (well, mainly just the World Title match). I'd love you 4ever


Well, as you know, I once did media and had the same capabilities as yourself, mikeie, platt, etc,. But after unknowingly keeping my external hard drive on and not shutting it off, I have no access to any of my software, converters, video splitter, and DVD burner because it simply over-heated. I brought it to a shop and was told that it was a hopeless case and I'm better off buying new software.

After the spending on ROH this weekend, I'm broke as a joke. Good news is that I worked an eleven hour shift today and make around two hundred dollars on a weekly basis. If I ever remember or feel less fustrated, I'll certainly do you that favor as you've always openly extended your hands to me and have never given me any shit. 

Sorry, Spart. :sad:

EDIT: I'm going to view "Good Times, Great Memories" and relive the tag match for the second time. Really looking forward to seeing if I overdid my live report at the time or if it came across well on DVD. Most likely, I'm going to start a new thread and analyze the show (compare my initial opinion to my opinion after witnessing and watching it again). Should make for an interesting thread and hopefully it will bring on some discussion in the near future after everybody purchases and views the DVD.


----------



## Spartanlax

No problem man; I know computer problems all too well, so it's cool, haha. I'd just kill to be able to see Morishima/Aries w/o having to spend the $20, since I'm trying to save my money this summer (especially since I'm starting my first real job Tuesday). Anyway, can't wait for the thread on GTGM, the tag title and world title matches really interest me.


----------



## Caligula

*Glory By Honor V: Night 2*

Jack Evans vs. Davey Richards - *****
Adam Pearce vs. Delirious - *****
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Colt Cabana vs. Christopher Daniels - ****3/4*
Samoa Joe/Homicide vs. Briscoe's - ****1/2*
Aries/Strong vs. Hero/Castagnoli - ****1/2*
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness - *****1/4*
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA - *******


----------



## Spartanlax

> Jimmy Jacobs vs. Colt Cabana vs. Christopher Daniels - ***3/4


GTFO!


----------



## Caligula

y


----------



## Spartanlax

There was very little wrestling in the match, it was just a comedy/angle advancer match with nothing really going on. It was entertaining, but short and limited wrestling. Plus, calling it better than HomiJoe/Briscoes and StrAries/KOW just seems wrong.


----------



## Caligula

All of these ratings, besides Nigel/Marufuji and Dragon/KENTA, are on first viewing, so yeah.

I thought it was a pretty fun match with good psychology(The Lacey/Jimmy/Colt thing).

I was gonna give it ***1/2, but the extra on the DVD with Jimmy saying Colt fucked Lacey afterwards, and then he made a music video about it made me bump it up 1/4*

:$


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Generation Next*​
Austin Aries/Jack Evans/Roderick Strong Vs Izzy/Dixie/Angeldust - **1/2

Alex Shelley Vs Hydro - ***

Carnage Crew Vs Trent Acid/Danny Daniels/Masada - **1/2

John Walters Vs Jimmy Rave - DUD (Interupted by Generation Next)

Nigel McGuinness Vs Jimmy Jacobs - ***

*ROH Tag Team Title NO DQ *Second City Saints (CM Punk & Colt Cabana) Vs Prophecy (Danny Maff & BJ Whitmer) - ***1/2

The Briscoes Vs The Outcast Killaz - *

Generation Next Vs The Briscoes/Rave & Walters - ****1/2 (Re-Watched the match)

*ROH World Title* Samoa Joe VS Homicide - ***1/2 

I watched the show last night again since I have no new ROH shows....


----------



## Sephiroth

i just wanted to tell everyone that hasn't seen Briscoes vs. Murder City Machine guns, but have the dvd...

Enjoy


----------



## watts63

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnA0uGSq3g4

Have anybody seen, the Eddie Kingston vs. Larry Sweeney Backyard Wrestling Strap Match? Clips of this match are at the end. Also it's a funny part in here that


Spoiler



Larry Sweeney's Sister kissing Kingston right in front of him


. The clips of this match look sick as hell.


----------



## Obfuscation

Killa CaLi said:


> All of these ratings, besides Nigel/Marufuji and Dragon/KENTA, are on first viewing, so yeah.
> 
> I thought it was a pretty fun match with good psychology(The Lacey/Jimmy/Colt thing).
> 
> I was gonna give it ***1/2, but the extra on the DVD with Jimmy saying Colt fucked Lacey afterwards, and then he made a music video about it made me bump it up 1/4*
> 
> :$


I gave it *3/4-**


----------



## ROH

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Generation Next Vs The Briscoes/Rave & Walters - ****


I gave that ****3/4...


----------



## El Conquistador

*ROH "Good Times, Great Memories"*
1. Six Man Mayhem **1/2
2. Christopher Daniels vs. Erick Stevens **3/4
3. Albright vs. Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Rave ***1/4
4. Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero ****
5. Tank Toland vs. Alex Payne *1/2
6. Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong **3/4
7. ROH World Championship Match: Morishima vs. Shingo ****1/2
8. ROH World Tag Team Championship Match: Briscoes vs. Shelley & Sabin ****2/3
9. Colt Cabana's Last ROH Match: Colt Cabana vs. Adam Pearce **3/4

P.S. You can find my in depth analysis out of this thread, while browsing the Other Wrestling Forum. Here's a link if you're interested in the reasoning behind my ratings.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...od-times-great-memories-into-perspective.html


----------



## Caligula

3 ****+ matches? Might have to get that one.


----------



## El Conquistador

Killa CaLi said:


> 3 ****+ matches? Might have to get that one.


Definitely. You couldn't go wrong with it at all. The undercard wasn't all that bad either (my ratings might seem a tad harsh) but in general, the undercard as a whole just didn't have any characteristics that would distinguish it from any other undercards from this year. Mediocre at best with three great matches.


----------



## Future Star

M.W, did u get any other dvds beside GTGM and BOSP?


----------



## El Conquistador

Future Star said:


> M.W, did u get any other dvds beside GTGM and BOSP?


Yes. I now have collected everything released from 2007 thus far. Purchased Death Before Dishonor III, Better Than Our Best, and Vendetta too.


----------



## Future Star

M.W. said:


> Yes. I now have collected everything released from 2007 thus far. Purchased Death Before Dishonor III, Better Than Our Best, and Vendetta too.


K Cool, enjoy them , and o yeah, in your sig, it is actually there thrid match so you might want to fix it


----------



## GenerationNeXt

M.W. said:


> Yes. I now have collected everything released from 2007 thus far. Purchased Death Before Dishonor III, Better Than Our Best, and Vendetta too.


Those three shows are great.


----------



## Corey

M.W. said:


> Yes. I now have collected everything released from 2007 thus far. Purchased Death Before Dishonor III, Better Than Our Best, and Vendetta too.


Watch BTOB next. Easily top 5 in ROH history. I'd say top 3. Great purchase by the way.


----------



## ROH

M.W. said:


> 7. ROH World Championship Match: Morishima vs. Shingo ****1/2


This makes me happy. I've been REALLY getting into Shingo and Morishima (Shingo especially) as of late. I'm really marking for this match!


----------



## Obfuscation

*PWG Astonishing X-Mas:*

1. Alex Shelley vs Scott Lost-***1/2-***3/4
2. Quicksilver & Top Gun Talwar vs Ronin & Nemesis-**3/4
3. Colt Cabana vs Scorpio Sky-**1/4
4. El Generico & Human Tornado vs Roderick Strong & Jack Evans-***3/4
5. *PWG Championship*: Joey Ryan(c) vs Chris Kanyon-**
6. Samoa Joe vs Davey Richards-***1/2
7. Christopher Daniels, Petey Williams, Alex Koslov & B-Boy vs Chris Sabin, Frankie Kazarian, Rocky Romero & TJ Perkins-***1/2
8. *Guerrilla Warfare Match*: Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen-****

*Overall*-***3/4


----------



## Blasko

Strong/Evans **2/3? 

why


----------



## Obfuscation

-Blasko- said:


> Strong/Evans **2/3?
> 
> why


I was wondering the same...


----------



## El Conquistador

-Blasko- said:


> Strong/Evans **2/3?
> 
> why





M.W. said:


> P.S. You can find my in depth analysis out of this thread, while browsing the Other Wrestling Forum. Here's a link if you're interested in the reasoning behind my ratings.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...od-times-great-memories-into-perspective.html


...


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blasko- said:


> Strong/Evans **2/3?
> 
> why


MW, i got your back.

it was definitely the least best of the the 3 they've had so far (Strong vs. Evans in FIP and ASE III in ROH). Jack wasn't very crisp and looked like he kept messing up moves. Roderick didn't look into it and just went with the motions and just basically threw Jack around with what imo was a phoned in performance. just a very lacking performance in Roddy's part. i wouldn't have gone much higher than ***, but that's me just being nice. there was still some cool stuff in it tho and at times was fun.


----------



## Obfuscation

M.W. said:


> ...


K, thx.


----------



## bmxmadb53

I know i posted this earlier, but I was wondering if anyone has receieved their copy of King of Europe Cup yet. I haven't and I preordered it way back when...so yeah.


----------



## JD13

^^^ Havent got mine yet. It says allow 28 days for delivery from the release date.


----------



## bmxmadb53

JD13 said:


> ^^^ Havent got mine yet. It says allow 28 days for delivery from the release date.


28 is quite a long time...wow...


----------



## Rabid

Hey guys, I'm a total noob when it comes to Ring Of Honor, but I've heard and seen pieces of in ring action, and it looks awesome! I am going to buy 3 DVDs from there site rohwrestling.com and I need to know which ones I should get.


----------



## El Conquistador

If you're looking for something recent, buy FYF: Finale, Battle of St. Paul, and Good Times, Great Memories. 

If you don't care for a time frame, purchase Better Than Our Best, Glory By Honor V Night II, and FYF: Finale. Those are the three best shows from a personal stand point.


----------



## Rabid

I don't really care about a time frame I just want the 3 best dvds in ROH.


----------



## ROH

^ I say get SuperCard of Honor 2, Glory by Honor V Night 2 and Manhattan Mayhem.


----------



## Spartanlax

Better Than Our Best, Manhattan Mayhem, and Glory By Honor V: Night 2 are your best bets, man.


----------



## watts63

Manhattan Mayhem, Unified & Glory By Honor V Night Two are great shows.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Can anyone give me star ratings or an opinion on That Best of Claudio Castagnole ROH has. I think its called My European Days?


----------



## McQueen

Rabid said:


> I don't really care about a time frame I just want the 3 best dvds in ROH.


Manhattan Mayhem (2005)
Glory by Honor V Night 2 (2006)
Fifth Year Festival: Finale (2007)


----------



## Corey

Manhattan Mayhem (2005)
Better Than Our Best (2006)
FYF: Finale (2007)

If you wait for a Buy 3, Get 1 free sale you should also get Glory By Honor V Night 2 (2006), but if not, pick three out of these four. You can't go wrong.


----------



## The Massive Attack

Thisskateboarding said:


> Can anyone give me star ratings or an opinion on That Best of Claudio Castagnole ROH has. I think its called My European Days?


I haven't finished watching disc 3 yet, but I can give ratings for the first 2 discs, so here goes:

-CC vs. Ares: **1/2
-SMH vs Dirty Harry/Iceman: *
-CC vs. Hero vs. Quackenbush vs. Ares: ****
-CC vs. X-Dream: ***1/2
-SMH vs. Beach Buddies: **3/4
-CC vs. Burchill: ***
-SMH vs. Murat Bosporus/G-Ses: ***
-CC vs. Jimmy Jacobs: ***1/2
-CC vs. Ares: ***1/4
-CC vs. Chris Hero: ****1/4

The other matches are vs. Ian Rotten and vs. Robbie Brookside. As already stated, I can't rate them because I haven't watched them yet. Should be able to have ratings up in the not too distant future though.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ok I am a bit confused....

On Dragon Gate shows, some guys wrestle like 2 or 3 times in one night? and it happens quite a bit, so what's the deal with that? That little thing has always confused me.


----------



## ROH

^ Yeah it confuses me too. What confuses me more is that on Infinities they're contsantly changing buildings, but the shows are on different dates. So are the shows only 1 - 3 matches long?


----------



## KingKicks

Hailsabin said:


> Ok I am a bit confused....
> 
> On Dragon Gate shows, some guys wrestle like 2 or 3 times in one night? and it happens quite a bit, so what's the deal with that? That little thing has always confused me.


Used to confuse me as well, i think the matches are taken from different shows.


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH™ said:


> ^ Yeah it confuses me too. What confuses me more is that on Infinities they're contsantly changing buildings, but the shows are on different dates. So are the shows only 1 - 3 matches long?


So they are in different buildings when guys fight more than once, ok. Just was never sure. They might film a whole show but only use certain matches for the dvds? Just a guess.


----------



## ROH

benjo said:


> Used to confuse me as well, i think the matches are taken from different shows.


Thye probably are, I guess. That means there would be lots of shows though.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I'll clear up the situation. Infinities are pulled from a certain amount of shows, sometimes one Korakuen Hall show, sometimes two shows, sometimes a series of 5 or 6. They pull the most important stuff, clip it, then air it. All the buildings get full, 6-8 match cards and each wrestler wrestles once per card. What you see as Infinity are the cream of the crop from a tour or show,title matches, stable formations/switches, anything a fan would NEED to see to keep up. The main point of Infinity in Japan is not ratings or anything, its to drive up attendance.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen, do you have any star ratings for 'Best of Muta' from IVP?

:$


----------



## -Mystery-

*NJPW Super J Cup 1994*
1. Dean Malenko vs. Gedo - **1/2
2. Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Super Delfin - ***
3. Black Tiger vs. TAKA Michinoku - ***
4. El Samurai vs. Motegi - **3/4
5. ***** Casas vs. Ricky Fuji - **3/4
6. Jushin Liger vs. Hayabusa - ***1/2
7. Gedo vs. Super Delfin - ***
8. Black Tiger vs. Chris Benoit - ****
9. El Samurai vs. Great Sasuke - ****1/2
10. Jushin Liger vs. Ricky Fuji - ***
11. Chris Benoit vs. Gedo - ***
12. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke - ****1/4
13. Chris Benoit vs. Great Sasuke - ****1/2

Overall show rating - ****


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187, I remember seeing you saying that your ordered Chikara's Running In The Red. So I bet you have gotten it by now, what's your thoughts on it?

EDIT-I gave Benoit vs Sasuke *****, I loved it


----------



## Caligula

Anybody have Best Of Bret Hart or ROH Invades Japan V.1 from IVP?


If so, ratings plz. I ordered them last week, but still haven't received them.


----------



## Blasko

ROH Invades Japan V.1 is well worth the buy.

Not one 'bad' match, a lot of ****+ stuff and very entertaining stuff.

Plus, KENTA/Danielson II, Briscoes vs Marvin and Suzuki and Aries/Strong vs Doi and Yoshino. 

Worth the buy, srs.


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> McQueen, do you have any star ratings for 'Best of Muta' from IVP?
> 
> :$


Which one , I didn't actually write any star ratings down when I watched them but basically don't buy v.4 it's pretty sub par (it has match with the craptastic Tadao Yasuda for gods sake) aside from watching Muta mist Inoki during the Ogawa match and the Muta vs Power Warrior match was good.

But I could look them over and do a "recollection" star rating chart for you just ask me which one.


----------



## Corey

Hailsabin said:


> Jack Evans 187, I remember seeing you saying that your ordered Chikara's Running In The Red. So I bet you have gotten it by now, what's your thoughts on it?
> 
> EDIT-I gave Benoit vs Sasuke *****, I loved it


I never got around to ordering it... : I also gave Benoit/Sasuke *****.



Killa CaLi said:


> Anybody have Best Of Bret Hart or ROH Invades Japan V.1 from IVP?
> 
> If so, ratings plz. I ordered them last week, but still haven't received them.


*ROH Invades Japan Vol. 1*
Austin Aries/Roderick Strong vs. Yoshino/Doi - ***3/4
Rocky Romero vs. Mushiking Terry - ***3/4
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA - ****1/2
Jushin Lyger/Jack Evans/Matt Sydal/BxB Hulk vs. Naruki Doi/Masato Yoshino/Magnitude Kishiwada/Kevin Steen - ****
Nigel McGuinness/Doug Williams vs. Rikio/Kawabata - **1/2
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Ricky Marvin & Kotaro Suzuki - ****1/2
Chris Hero & Doug Williams vs. Yoshinori Ota & Mohammed Yone - ***3/4
Takeshi Morishima vs. KENTA for the ROH World Title - ***1/2


And Blasko, I'm ordering the Best of Muta Vol. 1 and 2 today so I'll have ratings in the next week or so.


----------



## Rated R Poster

Yes, a new Dragon Gate is in. And again I recieved another free disc. Best of Kobashi GHC volume 1. Does anyone else get a free disc or does chris schoen have a crush on me?


----------



## KingKicks

Rated R Poster said:


> Yes, a new Dragon Gate is in. And again I recieved another free disc. Best of Kobashi GHC volume 1. Does anyone else get a free disc or does chris schoen have a crush on me?


You got a free disc! I'v never gotten a free disc
Yeah he loves you man


----------



## Caligula

-Blasko- said:


> ROH Invades Japan V.1 is well worth the buy.
> 
> Not one 'bad' match, a lot of ****+ stuff and very entertaining stuff.
> 
> Plus, KENTA/Danielson II, Briscoes vs Marvin and Suzuki and Aries/Strong vs Doi and Yoshino.
> 
> Worth the buy, srs.





Jack Evans 187 said:


> *ROH Invades Japan Vol. 1*
> Austin Aries/Roderick Strong vs. Yoshino/Doi - ***3/4
> Rocky Romero vs. Mushiking Terry - ***3/4
> Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA - ****1/2
> Jushin Lyger/Jack Evans/Matt Sydal/BxB Hulk vs. Naruki Doi/Masato Yoshino/Magnitude Kishiwada/Kevin Steen - ****
> Nigel McGuinness/Doug Williams vs. Rikio/Kawabata - **1/2
> The Briscoe Brothers vs. Ricky Marvin & Kotaro Suzuki - ****1/2
> Chris Hero & Doug Williams vs. Yoshinori Ota & Mohammed Yone - ***3/4
> Takeshi Morishima vs. KENTA for the ROH World Title - ***1/2


:shocked:

Looks great


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> Which one , I didn't actually write any star ratings down when I watched them but basically don't buy v.4 it's pretty sub par (it has match with the craptastic Tadao Yasuda for gods sake) aside from watching Muta mist Inoki during the Ogawa match and the Muta vs Power Warrior match was good.
> 
> But I could look them over and do a "recollection" star rating chart for you just ask me which one.


 I was thinking one and two. maybe five. I am just looking for anything that could really turn myself into a Muta fan. (I've seen a few of his stuff, and I want more.)


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I never got around to ordering it... : I also gave Benoit/Sasuke *****.


Oh So did you order any other Chikara shows aside from Crushing Weight? Seeing how I saw your thoughts already.


----------



## JD13

-Mystery- said:


> Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke - ****1/4
> Chris Benoit vs. Great Sasuke - ****1/2


I gave them both 5 stars, maybe im a Sasuke mark.
@ Blasko -ROH invades Japan v1 is brilliant, just buy it you wont regret it.


----------



## Corey

Rated R Poster said:


> Yes, a new Dragon Gate is in. And again I recieved another free disc. Best of Kobashi GHC volume 1. Does anyone else get a free disc or does chris schoen have a crush on me?


1. How many times have you ordered frm him?
2. How much did you spend?

I'm wondering because I wanna know that if you order a certain amount of times if you get a free disc or not and the same for the other question...


Hailsabin said:


> Oh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did you order any other Chikara shows aside from Crushing Weight? Seeing how I saw your thoughts already.


Nope, just downloaded a few from RDV.


-Blasko- said:


> I was thinking one and two. maybe five. I am just looking for anything that could really turn myself into a Muta fan. (I've seen a few of his stuff, and I want more.)


Here's Mcqueen's list from best to worst:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4358301-post8433.html


----------



## Future Star

Jack what is RDV?, im looking for sites for indy stuff


----------



## Corey

Future Star said:


> Jack what is RDV?, im looking for sites for indy stuff


Chikara Rey De Voladores
http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/main/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=prodshow&ref=98592

I downloaded the matches from X/L/AJ who posted them in the indy section.

1. Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet vs. Pac vs. Retail Dragon - ***3/4
9. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****1/4
10. Cheech & Cloudy vs. F.I.S.T. - ***1/2


----------



## Future Star

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Chikara Rey De Voladores
> http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/main/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=prodshow&ref=98592
> 
> I downloaded the matches from X/L/AJ who posted them in the indy section.
> 
> 1. Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet vs. Pac vs. Retail Dragon - ***3/4
> 9. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****1/4
> 10. Cheech & Cloudy vs. F.I.S.T. - ***1/2


O, i thought it was a downloading site 

and as you know, i cant download avi :$


----------



## watts63

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Chikara Rey De Voladores
> http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/main/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=prodshow&ref=98592
> 
> I downloaded the matches from X/L/AJ who posted them in the indy section.
> 
> 1. Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet vs. Pac vs. Retail Dragon - ***3/4
> 9. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****1/4
> 10. Cheech & Cloudy vs. F.I.S.T. - ***1/2


Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet vs. PAC vs. Retail Dragon ***1/4-***1/2
Lince Dorado vs. Chuck Taylor ***1/4
Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****-****1/4
Team F.I.S.T. vs. Cleech & Cloudy ***-***1/4


----------



## El Conquistador

Does anybody happen to have ratings on the Best of Kawada V.1, Best of Kawada V.2, or Best of Kawada V.3 from IVP? I might purchase all of them but I'd like to get a wider variety of DVD's if at all possible.


----------



## Corey

watts63 said:


> Team F.I.S.T. vs. Cleech & Cloudy ***-***1/4


Yeah when I saw people rating that match ***3/4 and **** I expected something great. But it was really sloppy. (Not just the puke ) I really have no idea why the crowd was chanting This is Awesome. I wouldn't go as low as *** though. ***1/4 - ***1/2 sounds good.


----------



## watts63

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah when I saw people rating that match ***3/4 and **** I expected something great. But it was really sloppy. (Not just the puke ) I really have no idea why the crowd was chanting This is Awesome. I wouldn't go as low as *** though. ***1/4 - ***1/2 sounds good.


It was a BIG disappontment to me & it was after the MOTYC Hero/Castagnoli as well they (Cleech & Cloudy mostly) didn't step up in a Main Event Championship Match & it ended to be very sloppy especially the puke. Gran Akuma didn't know what to do (Cloudy's Puke should be on botch-a-mania too).


----------



## Blasko

M.W. said:


> Does anybody happen to have ratings on the Best of Kawada V.1, Best of Kawada V.2, or Best of Kawada V.3 from IVP? I might purchase all of them but I'd like to get a wider variety of DVD's if at all possible.


 I'd get some of the Kobashi vs Kawada Best ofs. I'd suggest Kwada vs Misawa, but nearly all of them are clipped.


----------



## musdy

which one of these ROH DVDs should I get?? ill be getting Good Times Great Memories for sure and 2 more out of these.

Supercard of Honor II
Fighting Spirit
All Star Extravaganza III
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Final Battle 2006
This Means War II


----------



## Corey

musdy said:


> which one of these ROH DVDs should I get?? ill be getting Good Times Great Memories for sure and 2 more out of these.
> 
> Supercard of Honor II
> Fighting Spirit
> All Star Extravaganza III
> Glory By Honor V Night 2
> Final Battle 2006
> This Means War II


Glory By Honor V Night 2 if you're getting one.

If you're getting two, then also get Final Battle '06. And if you have the money, you should get SCOH II as well. All must-have shows.


----------



## Caligula

Bah, I watched Glory By Honor V: Night 2 again and my ratings changed a bit, so I thought I'd post them.

Jack Evans vs. Davey Richards - *****
Delirious vs. Adam Pearce - *****
Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Christopher Daniels - ****1/2*
Briscoe's vs. Joe/Homicide - ****3/4*
Hero/Claudio vs. Strong/Aries - ******
Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji - *****1/2*
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA - *******

Overall - *****1/2*


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Killa CaLi said:


> Bah, I watched Glory By Honor V: Night 2 again and my ratings changed a bit, so I thought I'd post them.
> 
> Jack Evans vs. Davey Richards - *****
> Delirious vs. Adam Pearce - *****
> Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Christopher Daniels - ****1/2*
> Briscoe's vs. Joe/Homicide - ******
> Hero/Claudio vs. Strong/Aries - ******
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji - *****1/2*
> Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA - *******
> 
> Overall - *****1/2*


I agree with most of your ratings except Cabana Vs Jacobs Vs Daniels and Delirious Vs Pearce I both gave them **1/2 stars.


----------



## Future Star

musdy said:


> which one of these ROH DVDs should I get?? ill be getting Good Times Great Memories for sure and 2 more out of these.
> 
> *Supercard of Honor II*
> Fighting Spirit
> All Star Extravaganza III
> *Glory By Honor V Night 2*
> Final Battle 2006
> This Means War II


Those

EDIT: Cali, your rating for the 3 way is still that high, i think more like **1/4


----------



## Rated R Poster

Jack Evans 187 said:


> 1. How many times have you ordered frm him?
> 2. How much did you spend?
> 
> I'm wondering because I wanna know that if you order a certain amount of times if you get a free disc or not and the same for the other question...
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4358301-post8433.html


 Honestly its my 2nd order ever from there. And both times I ordered 1 DVD. The first time I got a free disc I just it was a blank disc that came in the same envelope so I figured he just accidentally dropped it in there. But then this time I only ordered the march 23rd Dragon Gate show and I get 2 envelopes, one for my purchase and the other is Kobashi GHC V. 1. So honestly I dont know why....But I like it


----------



## Corey

Killa CaLi said:


> Bah, I watched Glory By Honor V: Night 2 again and my ratings changed a bit, so I thought I'd post them.
> 
> Jack Evans vs. Davey Richards - *****
> Delirious vs. Adam Pearce - *****
> Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Christopher Daniels - ****1/2*
> Briscoe's vs. Joe/Homicide - ******
> Hero/Claudio vs. Strong/Aries - ******
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji - *****1/2*
> Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA - *******
> 
> Overall - *****1/2*


I've yet to watch Delirious/Pearce and the 3-way, so I can't say anything about those. But everything else looks good except I'd give Joe/Homicide vs. Briscoes ***1/2 and the Tag Titles match ***3/4. Was this your first ROH show?


----------



## El Conquistador

How can you honestly give the three way **1/4? There's no logical way I can justify that rating. I agree with your ratings, Cal.


----------



## Future Star

M.W. said:


> How can you honestly give the three way **1/4? There's no logical way I can justify that rating. I agree with your ratings, Cal.


Well, I thought that it was stupid the way it turned out. Cabana trying to make jacobs look like a fool, jimmy acting like a baby and daniels actually trying to have a match, i just didnt like how it turned out


----------



## Caligula

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Was this your first ROH show?


Nah


----------



## ExtremeGranta

ok there a couple ROH DvD's that I can buy but not sure which 1 is the best

its out of these

Ring of Honor Anarchy in the UK
Ring of Honor The Bitter End 
Ring of Honor Unscripted 2
Ring of Honor Glory By Honor V Night 2 
Ring of Honor Death Before Dishonor IV 
Ring of Honor Unified 

Out of all of those which 1 is the best?


----------



## Future Star

^^^Glory By Honor V Night 2


----------



## Caligula

Get Unified too.


----------



## El Conquistador

Future Star said:


> Well, I thought that it was stupid the way it turned out. Cabana trying to make jacobs look like a fool, jimmy acting like a baby and daniels actually trying to have a match, i just didnt like how it turned out


Fair enough. Personally, I thought each person having a defined role added to the story and that it was a bright spot. The wrestling definitely wasn't sloppy so I have a hard time agreeing with low ratings like that. The only logical thing that I can justify from making it a ***3/4 - **** match is the substantially short amount of time it received.


----------



## ExtremeGranta

thanks guys!! ill do a toss up between Ring of Honor Glory By Honor V Night 2 & Ring of Honor Unified


----------



## Obfuscation

M.W. said:


> Fair enough. Personally, I thought each person having a defined role added to the story and that it was a bright spot. The wrestling definitely wasn't sloppy so I have a hard time agreeing with low ratings like that. The only logical thing that I can justify from making it a ***3/4 - **** match is the substantially short amount of time it received.


Really??? I Setteled on ** tbh


----------



## ROH

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah when I saw people rating that match ***3/4 and **** I expected something great. But it was really sloppy. (Not just the puke ) I really have no idea why the crowd was chanting This is Awesome. I wouldn't go as low as *** though. ***1/4 - ***1/2 sounds good.


I gave it ****, easily. Sure there were loads of botches, but that can be forgiven. It was a perfect tag title match - the way the challengers were built and how the crowd beleived they were walking out with the tag titles. The fans were chanting "This is Awesome" ( a very rare thing in CHIKARA, I might add) because all the AWESOME and sick nearfalls.


----------



## ExtremeGranta

I ended up buying Ring of Honor The Bitter End! Is that a good show, i mainly got it beacuse it had samoa joe on it!


----------



## McQueen

The Bitter End was one of the few shows from 2006 I didn't get but i've heard it was only ok.

And Samoa Joe was in most ROH shows up till April this year.


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> I was thinking one and two. maybe five. I am just looking for anything that could really turn myself into a Muta fan. (I've seen a few of his stuff, and I want more.)


*Best of The Great Muta V.1*
TGM vs Hiroshi Hase - *** 3/4 (start of a storied fued, can Hase overcome Muta's insane heel tactics?)
TGM vs Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat - **** 1/4 (as if I have to explain why this is awesome)
TGM vs Sting - *** 1/4 (not as awesome as you would think but still good)
TGM/TNT vs Hiroshi Hase/Kensuke Sasaki - *** 3/4 (really fun tag match)
TGM vs Strong Machine - *** (power vs. umm.... cheating)
TGM vs Tatsumi Fujinami - *** 1/2 (two New Japan legends going at it)
TGM/Sting vs Steiner Brothers - *** 1/2 (nice old school tag)

*Best of The Great Muta V.2*
TGM vs Shinya Hashimoto - *** 1/4 (not as awesome as some of the Mutoh/Hashimoto outings but still good)
TGM vs Hiroshi Hase - **** 1/2 (This time Hase's gonna fight on Muta's level and play dirty, oh yeah and that muta scale incident )
TGM vs Masahiro Chono - **** 1/4 (IWGP vs NWA Champion title for title, not as awesome as their G-1 Finals match from '91 but still a damn good match)
TGM vs Hulk Hogan - *** 3/4 (Hogan makes an effort to actually wrestle, and its actually pretty good stuff)
TGM/Hulk Hogan vs Hell Raisers - *** 3/4 (Watching Road Warrior Hawk talking shit to hogan is reason enough to watch)

*Best of The Great Muta V.5*
TGM/Hiroshi Hase vs Riki Choshu/Y. Fujiwara - *** 1/2 (Mutoh and Hase are a regular team but Muta and Hase are enemies, the result = lots of fucking fun)
TGM vs Antonio Inoki - *** 3/4 (I have mixed feelings about this match, lots of stalling on Muta's part to the point of bordering on too much and the actual finish of the match sucks ass beyond belief. However the build to the finish, the atmosphere and some of the character play between the two is excellent and really has a big match feel)
TGM vs Masahiro Chono - *** 3/4 (These tow have wrestled each other a billion times and this is better than there average outing but not awesome)
TGM/Chono vs Choshu/Hashimoto - **** 1/4 (All three musketeers in one match is a good thing)
TGM vs Manabu Nakanishi - ** 3/4 (nothing special and dull at times, sounds like a Nakanishi match to me)
TGM/Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Kensuke Sasaki/Y. Yamazaki - *** 1/2 (Nothing too special but has it's moments, and Tenzan's bitchin mullet)
Kakushi(Mutoh)/Hakushi vs Masahiro Chono/Mike Barton - *** 1/2 (Mutoh busts out a special gimmick for this one, good tag match but not awesome)


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> The Bitter End was one of the few shows from 2006 I didn't get but i've heard it was only ok.
> 
> And Samoa Joe was in most ROH shows up till April this year.


The Bitter End was kind of a letdown, it had a great card but it just wasn't as great as it could of been.


----------



## ExtremeGranta

McQueen said:


> The Bitter End was one of the few shows from 2006 I didn't get but i've heard it was only ok.
> 
> And Samoa Joe was in most ROH shows up till April this year.


haha!! Well we dont get much if any ROH in New Zealand so I am show ill enjoy the dvd!


----------



## Duke Silver

_NOAH GHC Title Hisory 11 Discs_ from IVPVideos.

Worth it?


----------



## The Massive Attack

*AAW Windy City Classic II*
-Danny Daniels vs. Egotistico Fantastico: ***1/4
-Trik Davis vs. Chad Collyer: **1/2
-Chandler McClure, Jason Dukes, Zero, Derek St. Holmes & Michael Prader vs. Charlie Manson Jr., Tyme Paige, Havok, Jayson Reign & Krotch:**
-Chandler McClure vs. Jerry Lynn: **3/4
-Ace Steel vs. Silas Young: ***1/2
-Zach Gowen, Ryan Boz & Dan Lawrence vs. Eddie Venom, Truth Martini & N8 Mattson: ***
-Tyler Black vs. Marek Brave:****

Overall: ***


----------



## Corey

ROH™ said:


> I gave it ****, easily. *Sure there were loads of botches, but that can be forgiven.* It was a perfect tag title match - the way the challengers were built and how the crowd beleived they were walking out with the tag titles. The fans were chanting "This is Awesome" ( a very rare thing in CHIKARA, I might add) because all the AWESOME and sick nearfalls.


I really can't believe you just said that...


ExtremeGranta said:


> I ended up buying Ring of Honor The Bitter End! Is that a good show, i mainly got it beacuse it had samoa joe on it!


You know Joe was on Glory By Honor V Night 2 and Death Before Dishonor IV, which both were a lot better than The Bitter End, but I haven't seen it so I can't say anyhing. I wouldn't say a bad choice, because there are no bad choices when it comes to ROH shows, but you could've gotten SO much better...


WORLD said:


> _NOAH GHC Title Hisory 11 Discs from IVPVideos.
> 
> Worth it?_



Most definitely. You get two ***** matches in Kobashi/Misawa from 3/1/03 and Kobashi/Akiyama from 7/10/04 as well as the classic between Marufugi and KENTA. And everything else. I don't have, I'm just telling you what I've heard and seen...


----------



## T-C

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I really can't believe you just said that...
> 
> You know Joe was on Glory By Honor V Night 2 and Death Before Dishonor IV, which both were a lot better than The Bitter End, but I haven't seen it so I can't say anyhing. I wouldn't say a bad choice, because there are no bad choices when it comes to ROH shows, but you could've gotten SO much better...
> 
> Most definitely. You get two ****** matches *in Kobashi/Misawa from 3/1/03 and *Kobashi/Akiyama from 7/10/04 *as well as the classic between Marufugi and KENTA. And everything else. I don't have, I'm just telling you what I've heard and seen...


You would give Akiyama/Kobashi the full 5. I'm not big into star ratings but that was far from the perfect match. For a main event heavyweight match it was really spot heavy, and showed a lot of what is wrong with the NOWA main event style. I watched it again recently and if I was a star ratings guy I would give it 4 maybe.


----------



## Future Star

ExtremeGranta said:


> I ended up buying Ring of Honor The Bitter End! Is that a good show, i mainly got it beacuse it had samoa joe on it!


Sorry, but that was a mistake. I told you to get GBH V N.2 which was probably the best show last year, and one of the best in history, and cali said unified, which was also good. But yet you got the bitter end....sorry dude but that wasnt a good order


----------



## -Mystery-

Bitter End is extremely underrated. It's not as good as the other DVDs suggested but you'll still enjoy the show.


----------



## ROH

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I really can't believe you just said that...


Well the botches weren't that bad, there were mostly small ones, at around the middle of the match. All guys got back on track and delivered at the end.


----------



## Corey

that's cool said:


> You would give Akiyama/Kobashi the full 5. I'm not big into star ratings but that was far from the perfect match. For a main event heavyweight match it was really spot heavy, and showed a lot of what is wrong with the NOWA main event style. I watched it again recently and if I was a star ratings guy I would give it 4 maybe.


I just rewatched it and yes, I would most definitely give it the full *****. Maybe even *****1/4. That match was INSANE. I think it was absolutely perfect. I felt the spots were perfect in making the match so awesome. Even if you think the match was too spotty, you've got to admit that they were amazing. The superplex off the apron was insane as well as the exploder, and all the near falls. Out of all the NOAH I've seen, I'd say this is probably the best match in their history.


----------



## MrPaiMei

THE BATTLE OF ST. PAUL
Lacey and Rain vs. The Dangerous Angels - Normal little SHIMMER attraction. I will never get the SHIMMER marketing plan. They don't do angles, so they have to sell us on matches, and the ROH matches are bad. I don't get it. **1/2

Michael Elgin vs. Rhett Titus - Titus is awesome. That's all. N/R

Michael Elgin vs. Jimmy Rave - Pretty bad squash. Jimmy comes out like a house of fire, all fired up with the crowd goin nuts... then they have a competitive match. Keep it under 60 seconds next time, please. DUD

BJ Whitmer vs. Shingo - YES. This was great, as for once, BJ's strong style made sense. You have BJ, floundering since he lost his big feud, in need of a huge win to get back on track. Then, you have Shingo, needing a hard hitting warmup for his battle with a puro superstar the next night. And they didn't overdo it, not a lot of big moves, not any headdrops, really, and a little Fighting Spirit. Shingo busts out the Last Falconry for the win. ***1/2

Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe vs. Gran Akuma and Hallowicked vs. Jigsaw and Mike Quackenbush vs. Pelle Primeau and Mitch Franklin - This was good enough. The first fall was pretty ugly, but the students ttaking a beating was good. Mitch taps to a Briscoe Stretch Plum. The, the Scramble was great, great stuff. All the CHIKARA guys got really over here and everyone got their shit in, and Quack looked like a star. Akuma is pinned after a Cutthroat Driver/Legdrop. The final fall was really good, but then Jigsaw knocked himself out on a Dropkick and it fell apart. Briscoes pin Quack after a springboard Doomsday. This really shoulda been non-title, as they built up "Briscoes can't get by their first defense" then make their first defense against guys NO ONE believes would win. ***1/4

Colt Cabana and Homicide vs. Adam Pearce and Brent Albright - This was really good. The crowd brawl was AWESOME, one of the best ROH has done. Once they got in the ring it got kinda sloppy and slow but this was still great. Brent pins Cabana after a half nelson suplex. Hagadorn took a diesel beating, too. ***1/2

Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens - I don't have much to say here. It was a average, goofy four way and had a very good last 5 minutes, enough to make it pretty good. Rocky pins Jack after a KO Kick. ***1/4

Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels - What an awful match. They work todays WWE Style, and Roderick works the back, but it doesn't work into the finish and they don't have what WWE has to make its style work: Great characters and epic finishes. Its just 20 minutes of moves (not MOVES~!, just moves) and a stupid, contrived countout. There was legitamatl;y nothing here to make me like this match, even if their was nothing really wrong with the actual wrestling. **1/2

Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries - AWESOME. Aries comes out like crazy, just like the Joe match, and then Morishima dominates, and then a great, heated finish with the whole crowd on their feet. Great speed vs. power match, with all the transitions making sense (Takeshi slaps away a flying move, Aries takes out his feet). AWESOME nearfalls too. Takeshi wins after a backdrop driver, in what I think is his best match in ROH so far. ****1/4

OVERALL - Another great show from ROH, as their on a roll and a half right now. Drfinatly reccomended.

UPDATED STATS:
TOP ROH MATCHES 2007
1. CIMA, Shingo, and Susumu Yokosuka vs. Dragon Kid, Masaaki Mochizuki, and Ryon Saito 3.31
2. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs 3.31
3. Jimmy Rave vs. Nigel McGuinness 3.4
4. Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi and Shingo 3.3
5. Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe 3.4
6. Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe 3.3
7. Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries 4.27
8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness 4.14
9. Samoa Joe vs. Takeshi Morishima 2.16
10. Davey Richards vs. Samoa Joe 2.23


TOP ROH SHOWS 2007
1. Supercard of Honor II
2. Fifth Year Festival: Finale
3. Fifth Year Festival: Chicago
4. Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool
5. Fighting Spirit
6. Fifth Year Festival: Dayton
7. All Star Extravaganze III
8. Fifth Year Festival: NYC
9. The Battle of St. Paul
10. Fifth Year Festival: Philly

Gonna go watch Good Times now, be back tonight with thoughts.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I really can't believe you just said that...


Well tbh they aren't even really botches, let alone I hardly caught anything bad about that match. Sure its not the smoothest match out there but a damn good one indeed. Personally I don't know why you thought was sloppy but hey that's you, just saying I didn't think there were as many botches as ROH makes it out to be.(even if it means well )


----------



## ROH

^ Thanks alot for the review PaiMei. I'll dfeinately watch it within a week.



Hailsabin said:



> I didn't think there were as many botches as ROH makes it out to be.(even if it means well )


Sure, I was saying the botches barely affected the match.


----------



## watts63

If they still had rep, I would you give some green for the review. God I miss the rep lol.


----------



## ROH

^^ Is rep officially gone or something?


----------



## watts63

ROH™ said:


> ^^ Is rep officially gone or something?


It's gone forever man *sigh*.


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH™ said:


> ^^ Is rep officially gone or something?


I hate to spam post, but no, its just a temp thing. Go to the help section, I do beleive that the thing talking about it is in there:agree:


----------



## Corey

Hailsabin said:


> Well tbh they aren't even really botches, let alone I hardly caught anything bad about that match. Sure its not the smoothest match out there but a damn good one indeed. Personally I don't know why you thought was sloppy but hey that's you, just saying I didn't think there were as many botches as ROH makes it out to be.(even if it means well )


I just rewatched it.

They're weren't any major botches or anything (I never said there were), just some small sloppyness(sp?). Ones I noticed were Icarus going for a Magistral(sp??) Cradle didn't even wrap the arm, Icarus getting his leg caught up in the rope, and one other maybe. It was pretty much Icarus that was sloppy... I will have to up my rating though. In the end it really looked like they were gonna win the titles. Now ***1/2 - ***3/4 from me. Nothing higher though.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I just rewatched it.
> 
> They're weren't any major botches or anything (I never said there were), just some small sloppyness(sp?). Ones I noticed were Icarus going for a Magistral(sp??) Cradle didn't even wrap the arm, Icarus getting his leg caught up in the rope, and one other maybe. It was pretty much Icarus that was sloppy... I will have to up my rating though. In the end it really looked like they were gonna win the titles. Now ***1/2 - ***3/4 from me. Nothing higher though.


Yeah true, true. I get where your coming from on that. I gave it ***3/4 on the first watch but after watching it I am still stuck on which to rate it but seeing it bumped it is fine, I just felt it was in that league as it was a pretty damn good tag team match IMO. Sorry if I made it sound like I thought you saw lots of botches just saying that there weren't any(as you know)


----------



## bmxmadb53

Kinda felt the need to give a star rating for FSM Chapter 2...so here we go.

1. Jigsaw vs. Gran Akuma **
2. Metal Master vs. Shane Hollister * 
3. Iron Saints vs. Phoenix Twins **
4. Josh Abercrombie vs. Human Tornado ***
5. Alex Shelley vs. Low Ki ****
6. CJ Otis & Truth Martini vs Trik Davis & Billy Roc vs North Star Express vs Marek Brave & Ryan Epic ***
7. Falls Count Anywhere - Amazing Kong vs. Ann Brookstone **
8. Eddie Kingston vs. Joey Ryan **
9. Joey Mercury vs. Arik Cannon ***
10. Marty Jannetty vs. Tyler Black **
11. Mike Quackenbush vs. Tiger Mask IV ****

Note: From now on I am not giving partial stars.

I suggest you purchase this show. Eventhough I do believe that Chapter 1 was better I think that you would not be disapointed with Chapter 2.


----------



## Corey

Has anyone seen the 12/10/2006 NOAH show that has Misawa vs. Marufuji?


----------



## MrPaiMei

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Has anyone seen the 12/10/2006 NOAH show that has Misawa vs. Marufuji?


Its definatly worth a but. I loved Misawa vs. Marufuji, and Team Taue vs. Voodoo Murderers is great fun, as is the quick but brutal Morishima vs. Shoizaki that is basically a blueprint for these quasi-squashes Morishima has had in ROH.

Star ratings and updated lists with GTGM. Too tired to do a review but I will say Morishima vs. Shingo was SO AWESOME. I was expecting a low end defense like vs. Briscoe or BJ but he treated SHingo like Nigel or Joe and it turned out awesome. Told a great story of pride vs. pride and built perfectly to the highspots and drops, and some absolutly incredible nearfalls that had ME believing Shingo had it won. I believe it includes the first recorded kickout of the Last Falconry, too. And Daniels promo is SO GREAT and he shoulda made this turn a year ago and ran with it. A TNA Daniels wearing Jarrett t-shirts vs. a ROH sympathizer, even a turned Jimmy Rave, coulda got both men HUGELY over as main eventers. Tis a shame. And the tag title match is incredible. Just builds perfectly and perfectly till your BEGGING them to go balls to the wall, and then they do, and my god is it great. And a cool, Japan style finish that is different from your normal ROH big tag finish that is also great. Why must you exist, TNA???

1. Delirious vs. Gran Akuma vs. Mike Quackenbush vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Hallowicked vs. Jigsaw (Six Man Mayhem) ***1/2 (Incoherance in ROH~!)
2. Christopher Daniels vs. Erick Stevens **3/4 
3) Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave. (Four Corner Survival) ***1/4
4. Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero ***1/4
5. Takeshi Morishima vs. Shingo (ROH World Title Match) ****1/4 
6 Tank Toland vs. Alex Payne N/R
7 Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans ***1/2
8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)****3/4
9. Colt Cabana vs. Adam Pearce ***
STATS~!
TOP ROH MATCHES 2007
1. Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe vs. Alex Shelley and Chris Sabin 4.28
2. CIMA, Shingo, and Susumu Yokosuka vs. Dragon Kid, Masaaki Mochizuki, and Ryon Saito 3.31
3. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs 3.31
4. Jimmy Rave vs. Nigel McGuinness 3.4
5. Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi and Shingo 3.3
6. Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe 3.4
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe 3.3
8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Shingo 4.28
9. Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries 4.27
10. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness 4.14




TOP ROH SHOWS 2007
1. Supercard of Honor II
2. Fifth Year Festival: Finale
3. Good Times, Great Memories
4. Fifth Year Festival: Chicago
5. Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool
6. Fighting Spirit
7. Fifth Year Festival: Dayton
8. All Star Extravaganze III
9. Fifth Year Festival: NYC
10. The Battle of St. Paul


----------



## ROH

^^^ Also Jack, loads of other tag matches have recieved high ratings, even with lots of botches/sloppiness. Take Aries/Strong vs CIMA/Doi from ROH's BTOB for example. That had twice as much botches/sloppiness than C&C vs FIST, and still gets like ****1/4_****1/2.


----------



## El Conquistador

*ROH "Fighting Spirit"*
1. Chris Hero & Tank Toland vs. Jason Blad & Eddie Edwards ***
2. Shane Hagadorn vs. Pelle Primeau *3/4
3. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Rocky Romero ***3/4
4. Jay Briscoe & Erick Stevens/Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico ***3/4
5. Colt Cabana vs. Doug Williams **3/4
6. Sara Del Ray vs. Ernie Osiris 1/4*
7. Shingo vs. Matt Cross ***1/2
8. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious ***1/2
9. Nigel McGuinness vs. Takeshi Morishima ****


----------



## watts63

M.W. said:


> *ROH "Fighting Spirit"*
> 1. Chris Hero & Tank Toland vs. Jason Blad & Eddie Edwards ***
> 2. Shane Hagadorn vs. Pelle Primeau *3/4
> 3. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Rocky Romero ***3/4
> 4. Jay Briscoe & Erick Stevens/Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico ***3/4
> 5. Colt Cabana vs. Doug Williams **3/4
> 6. Sara Del Ray vs. Ernie Osiris 1/4*
> 7. Shingo vs. Matt Cross ***1/2
> 8. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious ***1/2
> 9. Nigel McGuinness vs. Takeshi Morishima ****


Wow, I think Romero/Castagnoli & M-Dogg 20/SHINGO is too high in my opinion. Those two matches didn't last long enough to get ratings that high.


----------



## El Conquistador

You're entitled to your own opinion but is a 1/4 difference between mine, yours, and whoever else's rating that stunning like you make it out to be? You mark for Bosh, Taylor, and whoever else, I mark for Danielson, Shingo, and Claudio. Point is, we all have different tastes and I really see no need to over exaggerate to the extent you did, neither of them are legitimate MOTYC's. 

Ultimately, I thought Claudio/Romero was the second best match of the night. Steen wouldn't stop being relentless and made the tag match regardably sloppy by refusing to let Jay or Stevens gain an advantage.

Hope that was a good enough explanation to justify that rating, too tired right now to give anymore examples of why I thought it deserves to be that high up on the pedastool. If I remember, I'll revise/rewatch that match and compare/contrast my thoughts on it again.


----------



## The Massive Attack

*IWA:EC Zero G Crown*

-Ruckus vs. M-Dogg 20: ***3/4
-Chuck Taylor vs. Jigsaw: ***1/2
-El Drunko vs. Aaron Draven: **1/2 (*1/2 added for comedy)
-Sonjay Dutt vs. Zak Vincent: **3/4
-Ruckus vs. Chuck Taylor: ***
-Sonjay Dutt vs. Aaron Draven: **1/2
-Sonjay Dutt vs. Ruckus: ***

Overall: ***

*IWA:EC Masters of Pain*

-Toby Klein vs. Jun Kasai: **
-Mad Man Pondo vs. Coke Hane: ***
-Corporal Robinson vs. Drake Younger: ***1/4
-2 Tuff Tony vs. JC Bailey: ***3/4
-Jun Kasai vs. Madman Pondo: ***1/2
-Corporal Robinson vs. JC Bailey: ***
-Jun Kasai vs. JC Bailey: ***1/2

Overall: ***1/2


----------



## McQueen

watts63 said:


> Wow, I think Romero/Castagnoli & M-Dogg 20/SHINGO is too high in my opinion. Those two matches didn't last long enough to get ratings that high.


I don't get the whole "That match was only a few minutes so it can't be so & so stars", thats a bunch of BS. Tiger Mask and Dynamite Kid put out what I concider to be a full ***** match in '83 in 9 minutes, yeah 9 f'n minutes. And I've seen plenty of other matches that go under 10 (or maybe just over) that I would rate pretty damn high as well.

Whatever, to each their own.


----------



## T-C

McQueen said:


> I don't get the whole "That match was only a few minutes so it can't be so & so stars", thats a bunch of BS. Tiger Mask and Dynamite Kid put out what I concider to be a full ***** match in '83 in 9 minutes, yeah 9 f'n minutes. And I've seen plenty of other matches that go under 10 (or maybe just over) that I would rate pretty damn high as well.
> 
> Whatever, to each their own.


Totally agree. If the story is told well it doesn't matter how long the match is. Some ROH matches tend to go too long just for the sake of it. I haven't seen the matches in question, but the length of the match should not really take away from the quality of the match.

By the way I advise everyone who hasn't seen any of the Tiger Mask vs Dynamite matches to seek them out, ungodly stuff.


----------



## ROH

Innit. I wouldn't complain at all, if anyone were to say...give Quack/Claudio from the 2006 TPI ***** (the match was about 10 minutes long BTW).

Anyway, last night I got bored and couldn't sleep, so I took out my laptop, my SCOH1 DVD and re-watched the *pure Dragon Gate 6 man tag*. Wow. Big wow. NOW I see all the praise it gets. Yeah it wasn't stiff or as crazy spot wise as this years (which I gave the full *****) but the spots here were built so well. The gradual buil up to the crazy finishing sequence then to the finishing Dragonrana was amazing. The spots weren't so innovative, but that didn't matter, for the way these guys executed them so precisely in their style made for amazing spots. I know I'm rambling about spots, but both this and SCOH2's DG 6 mans were ultimately spotfests anyway .

Oh, added to my ***** list too, BTW. 

My GTGM, BoSP and FS DVDs should arrive in the mail within the next 3 days. Good times!


----------



## StraightEdge

Anyone know what the Next ROH Sale will be today? Cause I'm thinking of making a big order. I'm Thinking it's the "Big 10" sale.


----------



## -Mystery-

Just got my ROH order in (GTGM, BOSP, and 4 FIP DVDs) along with my RFVideo order (Super 8 2006, Super Indy V, and King of the Indies). Take a guess what I'll be doing all weekend...


----------



## T-C

-Mystery- said:


> Just got my ROH order in (GTGM, BOSP, and 4 FIP DVDs) along with my RFVideo order (Super 8 2006, Super Indy V, and King of the Indies). Take a guess what I'll be doing all weekend...


Tennis??


----------



## -Mystery-

New FIP DVD released.










1. Kenny King vs. Seth Delay
2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Shane Hagadorn
3. The Heartbreak Express vs. Shiima Xion & Pelle Primeau
4. Sal Rinauro vs. Gran Akuma
5. Black Market vs. Steve Madison & Chasyn Rance
6. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Larry Sweeney
7. Brent Albright vs. Erick Stevens
8. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Jimmy Rave & Shingo

Also, the Big 10 sale is now in effect.

http://rohwrestling.com/news/article.aspx?id=860


----------



## Platt

^^ just to let people know thats a preorder and won't ship till July 5th


----------



## MrPaiMei

Strong/Evans vs. Rave/Shingo could be great stuff.


----------



## -Mystery-

MrPaiMei said:


> Strong/Evans vs. Rave/Shingo could be great stuff.


I'll be picking that DVD up this weekend or next weekend. Whenever I get it I'll definately upload the match for everyone.


----------



## ROH

^ I don't get that, why waste Claudio's talents on Hagadorn?


----------



## Spartanlax

McQueen said:


> I don't get the whole "That match was only a few minutes so it can't be so & so stars", thats a bunch of BS. Tiger Mask and Dynamite Kid put out what I concider to be a full ***** match in '83 in 9 minutes, yeah 9 f'n minutes. And I've seen plenty of other matches that go under 10 (or maybe just over) that I would rate pretty damn high as well.
> 
> Whatever, to each their own.


YOU THOUGHT THAT WAS *****?!

Please, please, please explain.


----------



## -Mystery-

ROH™ said:


> ^ I don't get that, why waste Claudio's talents on Hagadorn?


Hagadorn is really underrated, in my opinion. He's impressed me with his FIP work and I'm sure Claudio could carry him to a good match.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Awesome, thanks Mystery. EVERYONE go check out the Triangle Gate match from Infinity 64, Typhoon vs. New HAZARD, it is AWESOME, ****+, and a great explanation for my Shingo man-love.


----------



## -Mystery-

MrPaiMei said:


> Awesome, thanks Mystery. EVERYONE go check out the Triangle Gate match from Infinity 64, Typhoon vs. New HAZARD, it is AWESOME, ****+, and a great explanation for my Shingo man-love.


Wow, sounds great. I'll have to watch Infinity 64 later today.


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> Hagadorn is really underrated, in my opinion. He's impressed me with his FIP work and I'm sure Claudio could carry him to a good match.


Well Claudio can carry anyone to a good match .

Anyway regarding your comment about Hagadorn, I could agree with that. I just feel with Claudio in FIP (I haven't seen/heard of him being down there alot) they could have booked him against say, a better wrestler.


----------



## -Mystery-

ROH™ said:


> Well Claudio can carry anyone to a good match .
> 
> Anyway regarding your comment about Hagadorn, I could agree with that. I just feel with Claudio in FIP (I haven't seen/heard of him being down there alot) they could have booked him against say, a better wrestler.


Agreed. I believe this was Claudio's FIP debut. In upcoming releases of FIP he wrestles Sweeny then tags with Sweeny to face Cabana & Stevens. Also, the Necro & Pondo vs. Briscoes feud is near DVD release. Here are the DVD covers for the next 3 releases.


----------



## watts63

Great FIP covers by the way.


----------



## -Mystery-

As soon as I get this whole DVD ripping deal down I'll start uploading some FIP matches because it's a geat up and coming promotion and needs to be checked out by more people.


----------



## Corey

Great FIP covers. In Full Force '07 will most likely be the first FIP DVD I order... maybe even all 3, they look great.


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> Agreed. I believe this was Claudio's FIP debut. In upcoming releases of FIP he wrestles Sweeny then tags with Sweeny to face Cabana & Stevens.


He teamed up with Sweeney in CHIKARA too, but apparently the match wasn't very good, very storyline oriented rather than wrestling. The FIP tags with them should be interesting...


----------



## El Conquistador

*NJPW "Super J Cup 1994"*
1. Dean Malenko vs. Gedo **1/4
2. Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Super Delfin ***1/3
3. Black Tiger vs. TAKA Michinoku ***
4. El Samurai vs. Motegi **1/2
5. ***** Casas vs. Ricky Fuji **3/4
6. Jushin Liger vs. Hayabusa ***1/4
7. Gedo vs. Super Delfin ***
8. Black Tiger vs. Chris Benoit ***3/4
9. El Samurai vs. Great Sasuke ****
10. Jushin Liger vs. Ricky Fuji ***
11. Chris Benoit vs. Gedo ***1/4
12. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke ****1/2
13. Chris Benoit vs. Great Sasuke ****1/2


----------



## Blasko

I gave Gedo/Malenko ***-*** 1/4.

Only because of Malenko being in it and some REALLY close falls.


----------



## Corey

Does anyone have any ratings for the 1/4/07 NJPW show?


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH™ said:


> He teamed up with Sweeney in CHIKARA too, but apparently the match wasn't very good, very storyline oriented rather than wrestling. The FIP tags with them should be interesting...


The match up was ok, just really worked on Lince the whole time and as you said stuck with the storyline. I gave it **3/4.

great covers, hell 3 great sounding shows. I have never read so many FIP shows that sounded quite strong like these ones. I might have to pick these up too...great more wrestling now


----------



## musdy

I think im gonna start getting into FIP.

also anyone got any ratings for In Your Face??? I just bought it with Good Times Great Memories.


----------



## Chaos Theory

Hey, I'm looking to pick up 1 IWA-MS KOTDM and 1 CZW TOD, any recommendations as to which ones to get?


----------



## Obfuscation

^^^I heard TOD 4 is awesome, its the one I am going to pick up too

I saw some ratings and it looked solid, plus the vid on youtube was sick. Just giving you the heads up.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I gave the IYF main event ****1/4, Hero-Cide ***1/2, and I think BJ-JImmy was around ***1/2. Definatly a great pickup at $10.


----------



## Obfuscation

MrPaiMei said:


> I gave the IYF main event ****1/4, Hero-Cide ***1/2, and I think BJ-JImmy was around ***1/2. Definatly a great pickup at $10.


Yeah the main event was pretty good. The ending was totally harsh and sick, don't want to give it away or anything. After one watch of it I gave it ****. For 10 bucks that match could be worth the price.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Also, forgot to mention: If anyone could get me the VH1 ROH special on a DVD somehow, I'd definatly be interested in buying it. Something I'd like to add to my collection.


----------



## -Mystery-

Chaos Theory said:


> Hey, I'm looking to pick up 1 IWA-MS KOTDM and 1 CZW TOD, any recommendations as to which ones to get?


2003 KOTDM definitely.


----------



## bmxmadb53

-Mystery- said:


> 2003 KOTDM definitely.


Yeah I agree.


----------



## Platt

musdy said:


> I think im gonna start getting into FIP.
> 
> also anyone got any ratings for In Your Face??? I just bought it with Good Times Great Memories.


Links to 3 sets of ratings in here
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/350622-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html


----------



## El Conquistador

*ROH "All Star Extravaganza III"*
1. Colt Cabana vs. Matt Sydal vs. Adam Pearce vs. Chris Hero **3/4
2. Erick Stevens vs. Alex Payne *
3. Davey Richards vs. Masaaki Mochizuki ***
4. Jimmy Jacobs & Lacey vs. BJ Whitmer & Daizee Haze ***1/2
5. Naruki Doi & Shingo vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ***1/4
6. Yamato vs. Pelle Primeau **
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright ***1/4
8. Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels ***
9. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans ****
10. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka, Dragon Kid, & Ryo Saito vs. Austin Aries, Delirious, Rocky Romero, & Claudio Castagnoli ****1/2 - ****3/4


----------



## Spartanlax

Strong/Albright happened?! Must buy DVD!!!

And the best TOD so far, by far, is TOD3. After that, I'd say TOD6, and TOD4.


----------



## Caligula

Gonna get Vendetta, Ring Of Homicide, and Joe vs. Punk II this weekend with the $10 sale.


----------



## Spartanlax

^Awesome, awesome choices. I gotta re-order Joe vs Punk II since the disc is missing...keeping my original case though, since it's signed by SAMOA FUCKING JOE!


----------



## Caligula

^That's pretty awesome.

Yeah, I've wanted Ring Of Homicide and Vendetta for a while now. Glad this sale came up.


----------



## Spartanlax

RoH is one of my favorite shows ever, since it shows every aspect of ROH; cruiserweight action, tag action, insane brawl, technical classic, comedy, etc.


----------



## -Mystery-

Killa CaLi said:


> Gonna get Vendetta, Ring Of Homicide, and Joe vs. Punk II this weekend with the $10 sale.


Great order, man. You're getting 2 5 stars matches (Joe/Punk II & Strong/Danielson) along with a lot of good matches. Can't beat that for $27 (not including shipping and taxes).


----------



## Obfuscation

Killa CaLi said:


> Gonna get Vendetta, Ring Of Homicide, and Joe vs. Punk II this weekend with the $10 sale.


Great order, getting Vendetta & RoH for 10 bucks is a huge steal. I haven't seen Joe vs Punk II, but only heard great things about the show.


----------



## -Mystery-

This really isn't the proper section but this'll get noticed more here. I was wondering once I get this DVD ripping down if anyone had any FIP match requests? Right now, I'm only taking request for 2006 stuff because my cousin has most of 2005 which he's ripping for his own purposes but once I get those back I'll take requests for that.

Match listings: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?1=1&catid=217&keyword=&alKeyword=&iCurrentPage=2


----------



## Caligula

-Mystery- said:



> Great order, man. You're getting 2 5 stars matches (Joe/Punk II & Strong/Danielson) along with a lot of good matches. Can't beat that for $27 (not including shipping and taxes).


Thanks, I don't think Danielson/Strong is 5 star though :$ I think it's missing something. ****3/4 for me.


----------



## Spartanlax

Yeah Mystery, I'll take any great matches involving Erick Stevens, Bryan Danielson, Brent Albright (if he was on any 06 shows) and Roderick Strong. Actually, I'll just take any great matches period, but stuff with those guys is higher on my list.. I WANT to like FIP, but the stuff I've ordered from them hasn't 'wowed' me enough to keep ordering, so hopefully some great matches will persuade me.


----------



## -Mystery-

Spartanlax said:


> Yeah Mystery, I'll take any great matches involving Erick Stevens, Bryan Danielson, Brent Albright (if he was on any 06 shows) and Roderick Strong. Actually, I'll just take any great matches period, but stuff with those guys is higher on my list.. I WANT to like FIP, but the stuff I've ordered from them hasn't 'wowed' me enough to keep ordering, so hopefully some great matches will persuade me.


Sure thing. Just curious, what shows have you checked out?


----------



## Corey

-Mystery- said:


> This really isn't the proper section but this'll get noticed more here. I was wondering once I get this DVD ripping down if anyone had any FIP match requests? Right now, I'm only taking request for 2006 stuff because my cousin has most of 2005 which he's ripping for his own purposes but once I get those back I'll take requests for that.
> 
> Match listings: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?1=1&catid=217&keyword=&alKeyword=&iCurrentPage=2


It'd be great if you could rip any of these matches:

Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards from Southern Justice
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong from All or Nothing
Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards from Fallout '06
Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens from Florida Rumble '06


----------



## Spartanlax

I have like 7 shows, but only watched 3 so far, haven't bothered with the rest just yet. I own Emergence, BYOB Night 1 and 2, Strong vs. Evans, Impact Of Honor, Heatstroke 06 Night 1 and 2, SYS Night 1 and 2. I'll probably watch the rest in the next few weeks since it's summer time.


----------



## Obfuscation

-Mystery- said:


> This really isn't the proper section but this'll get noticed more here. I was wondering once I get this DVD ripping down if anyone had any FIP match requests? Right now, I'm only taking request for 2006 stuff because my cousin has most of 2005 which he's ripping for his own purposes but once I get those back I'll take requests for that.
> 
> Match listings: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?1=1&catid=217&keyword=&alKeyword=&iCurrentPage=2


I think Cage Of Pain was, so if you can I would like that. Also Strong vs Evans too if possible. Thanks.


----------



## -Mystery-

You should like Impact of Honor, Heatstroke '06 Night 1, and Strong vs. Evans (if you haven't watched them yet).


----------



## Corey

If anyone wants, I have Strong vs. Evans (the FIP match) on my comp right now and I can up it for anyone who wants it to try to save Mystery some time... It's great quality.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> If anyone wants, I have Strong vs. Evans (the FIP match) on my comp right now and I can up it for anyone who wants it to try to save Mystery some time... It's great quality.


Right here plz.:agree:


----------



## Corey

Upping it right now. I'll edit this post when it's done...

EDIT:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy/352455-fip-roderick-strong-vs-jack-evans.html#post4406672


----------



## Obfuscation

^^^Ok thanks.

Seeing how I should be able to get 4 more Chikara shows I was thinking of getting one of the sets of shows in that order. Which one should I get?

Tag World Grand Prix 06
Young Lions Cup 06
King Of Trios 07

I am stuck but I am leaning most towards YLC & I know TWGP is very good just wanted to know people's thoughts...


----------



## Future Star

Last night i watched Kenta Kobashi vs Kensuki Sasaki from the August 05 Noah TV tapings. I really enjoyed this and it reminded me very much of Joe vs Kobashi...So what did u guys think of this..just wanted to see some thoughts


----------



## MrPaiMei

I did a write up a buncha pages back... I gave it ***** and consider it 2005's MOTY. If you dug it search out Kobashi/Shiozaki vs. Sasaki/Nakajima from that fall, just as good and ***** too.


----------



## Blasko

FAR better then Jobashi. FAR.

**** 1/2 - **** 3/4.


----------



## Future Star

That bruise that Sasaki got from the chops was insane... , i loved it

EDIT: i got NOAH August 2005 TV Tapings
NOAH Feb 06 "Navigate For Evolution"
and Best of KENTA Vol. 1

However got jipped and the kenta tape was a blank


----------



## Obfuscation

I guess there is no one to answer my Chikara question right now Its ok, I will just go for YLC for my order


----------



## Future Star

Hailsabin said:


> I guess there is no one to answer my Chikara question right now Its ok, I will just go for YLC for my order


sorry, i dont own any chikara dvds so i dont know


----------



## The_Boogey_Man

Chaos Theory said:


> Hey, I'm looking to pick up 1 IWA-MS KOTDM and 1 CZW TOD, any recommendations as to which ones to get?


As Far as TOD goes i would either pick up TOD 3, TOD 4 or TOD 1. TOD 3 has the best overall matches, some that stand out are Green Phantom vs. Necro, Necro vs. Gage, Wifebeater vs. Bailey, Arsenal vs. The Hardcore Ninja, and the Ever Famous Arsenal vs. Sexxy Eddy which sees eddy drink his own blood, pretty nutty shit.
TOD 4 is probably the bloodiest TOD. Some good matches from that are Zandig vs. The BLKOUT, Toby Klein vs. Mad Man Pondo, Nick Gage vs. Nate Webb, and The Finals.
TOD 1 has some really good matches as well and does a good storytelling thing in there too. The Messiah returns to CZW less than 30 days after getting his thumb cut off. Some of the good matches are Necro vs. Wifebeater, Wifebeater vs. Nick Gage, Nick Mondo vs. Messiah, and Mondo vs. Wifebeater.

As far as KOTDM matches go 2003 is the best year you can get. Great stories, good Deathmatches, and good non tournament matches. KOTDM 2002 is ok but some of the matches are really slow. 2001 is a pretty good year but not really as good as 2003. 2004 sucked stay away from it. 2005 was alright as was 2006.


----------



## X/L/AJ

^^^^Also for the dude that wants to do that deal, order the TOD from smartmark and the KOTDM straight from IWA-MS through Patti as they have the buy 2 get 1 free deal or buy 3 get 2 free so if you buy the KOTDM that way you can get a free 20 dollar show or if you buy the KOTDM and another 20 dollar show you can get another KOTDM free.


----------



## ROH

Hailsabin said:


> ^^^Ok thanks.
> 
> Seeing how I should be able to get 4 more Chikara shows I was thinking of getting one of the sets of shows in that order. Which one should I get?
> 
> Tag World Grand Prix 06
> Young Lions Cup 06
> King Of Trios 07
> 
> I am stuck but I am leaning most towards YLC & I know TWGP is very good just wanted to know people's thoughts...


TWGP 06, easily.


----------



## Chicago_Nut

Me, personally, I have never followed any Indies other than ROH. Can somebody just quickly recommend me some DVDs of some non-ROH promotions in the US that happened this year? I'm mostly looking for DVDs from PWG, IWA:MS, and FIP. Suggestions?


----------



## Mark.

I'd have to say that FYF Finale beats GBH V Night 2 by miles. Anyone else agree? Finale just has an overall better card to it.


----------



## ROH

^ I think GBHVN2 isn't much without KENTA/Dragon, but KENTA/Dragon is (IMO) the best match in the company's history. The 2 big tag matches (Joe/Cide vs Briscoes and Aries/Strong vs KOW) I feel are pretty overrated (I have both at ***_***1/4) and Nigel/Nao was about ****. I agree Finale is a better card, but KENTA VS DRAGON~! people.


----------



## Corey

Chicago_Nut said:


> Me, personally, I have never followed any Indies other than ROH. Can somebody just quickly recommend me some DVDs of some non-ROH promotions in the US that happened this year? I'm mostly looking for DVDs from PWG, IWA:MS, and FIP. Suggestions?


IWA-MS HURT 2007
IWA-MS A Phenomenal Invasion 2
IWA-MS Winter Wars 2007

PWG All Star Weekend V Night 1 and 2

There are no 2007 FIP DVDs out right now...

And I would like to point out that I haven't seen any of these shows (except some of PI2) this is just what everyone has said are the must-buys.

And I'll also have a review of Good Times Great Memories later today. Phenomenal show.


----------



## DWPunk

Jack Evans 187 said:


> And I'll also have a review of Good Times Great Memories later today. Phenomenal show.


Looking forward to it, its gonna be the next show I order once I get my next paycheck.


----------



## Corey

*ROH Good Times Great Memories*

*Delirious vs. Gran Akuma vs. Mike Quackenbush vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Hallowicked vs. Jigsaw*
Great way to start the show. The crowd was red hot. Fast paced, just like you'd expect, and Delirious is so damn funny. Crowd chanted please come back after the match.
****1/2*

*Christopher Daniels vs. Erick Stevens* 
Not taking anything away from the match, as it was pretty good, but Daniels cut an amazing promo afterwards. A lot of things he said were true, but a lot of the fans didn't like it. Back to the match, Stevens took a gordbuster, I guess you could call it that, onto a chair that was set up. Looked like that really hurt. His midsection was cut open.
***** 

*Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave*
Good FCS, nothing special though. Some nice moves, but a lot of things we've seen before.
*****

*Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero* 
I had high expectations for this match. Not saying it let me down, it just could've been a lot better. I don't think it really picked up til the end, where they're were some nice counters and submissions. Still a very good match though.
****1/2*

*Takeshi Morishima vs. Shingo (ROH World Title) *
Awesome match here. NOAH vs. Dragon Gate and it didn't dissapoint. Very hard hitting as you'd expect, and it REALLY looked like Shingo was gonna win the title. He could very easily be a top guy in ROH. Very strong and a high workrate. MOTYC that kinda caught me by surprise.
*****1/4*

*Tank Toland vs. Alex Payne* 
Nothing to say. Don't know why Toland is even in ROH
*1/2**

*Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans* 
I don't know why this match was getting low ratings from other people. I thought it was very entertaining and fun to watch. Jack came out flying all over Roddy and had him running away from him, but then Roddy stretched the shit out of him and tossed him around. I'm sure it wasn't as good as the ASE3 match, which I haven't seen yet, but it was still good. Just as good as Rocky/Aries IMO.
****1/2*

*The Briscoes vs. Murder City Machine Guns (ROH World Tag Team Titles)*
WOW. I can not descibe how great this match was. You gotta see it for yourself. Just like the Shingo match, the near falls in this were insane. MOTYC. Easily top three for me. Oh and by the way, Alex Shelley hates ********. :lmao
*****3/4*

*Colt Cabana vs. Adam Pearce (Colt's last match in ROH)*
Not the best match, as you'd expect, but very fun. Colt just gets the best of Pearce and it's pretty funny. They also wrestle in streamers for the first part of the match. A LOT of streamers. Pearce is a real dick too. Grade A asshole. You gotta see what he does post-match.
***3/4*

*Overall: ***3/4*
This show is so easy to watch. Just phenomenal. Two MOTYC. I'd put GTGM as #3 on the list of best shows so far this year.


----------



## ROH

JUST ORDERED a DVD from www.buythematch.com , with these 8 matches on:

(*Dragon Gate*)
1. Susumu Yokosuka & Masaaki Mochizuki vs. CIMA & Don Fujii (2/24/06) 
2. Shingo Takagi vs. BxB Hulk (4/23/06) 
3. Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi & Dragon Kid vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi & Don Fujii (Open the Triangle Gate) (7/3/05)
4. Masato Yoshino vs. Naruki Doi (Open the Brave Gate Tournament) (2/24/06)
(*NOAH*)
5. Taiji Ishimori vs. Naomichi Marufuji (6/3/07) 
(*AJPW*)
6. Shuji Kondo vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (AJPW Jr. Title) (2/14/07) 
(*NJPW*)
7. Minoru Suzuki vs. Yuji Nagata (Triple Crown) (1/4/07) 
8. Yuji Nagata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (IWGP Title) (4/13/07) 

Haven't seen any NJPW/AJPW before, heard those were all MOTYCs though, so I got 'em. The Dragon Gate stuff I've all wanted to see for a while, so I'm glad I got that.


----------



## watts63

ROH™ said:


> JUST ORDERED a DVD from [B]www.buythematch.com[/B] , with these 8 matches on:
> 
> (*Dragon Gate*)
> 1. Susumu Yokosuka & Masaaki Mochizuki vs. CIMA & Don Fujii (2/24/06)
> 2. Shingo Takagi vs. BxB Hulk (4/23/06)
> 3. Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi & Dragon Kid vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi & Don Fujii (Open the Triangle Gate) (7/3/05)
> 4. Masato Yoshino vs. Naruki Doi (Open the Brave Gate Tournament) (2/24/06)
> (*NOAH*)
> 5. Taiji Ishimori vs. Naomichi Marufuji (6/3/07)
> (*AJPW*)
> 6. Shuji Kondo vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (AJPW Jr. Title) (2/14/07)
> (*NJPW*)
> 7. Minoru Suzuki vs. Yuji Nagata (Triple Crown) (1/4/07)
> 8. Yuji Nagata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (IWGP Title) (4/13/07)
> 
> Haven't seen any NJPW/AJPW before, heard those were all MOTYCs though, so I got 'em. The Dragon Gate stuff I've all wanted to see for a while, so I'm glad I got that.


I gave Tanahashi vs. Nagata ****1/2. Great order of matches man.


----------



## DWPunk

GTGM sounds like an awesome show....can't wait to get it now!! Good review.


----------



## Corey

Nice comp you got there. The Shingo/BxB Hulk match is very good. **** from me. The OTTG match from World 2005 is phenomenal. Best DG I've ever seen.


----------



## KingKicks

Just finished BOSP and GTGM, BOSP was alot better then i expected it to be and GTGM was 1 of the best ROH shows this year imo with 2 MOTYC's.


----------



## ROH

^ Any...ratings?!


----------



## Corey

Finally made an order from IVP that I've been trying to make for the past week:

Best of The Great Muta Vol. 1 (Custom Cover Art)
Best of The Great Muta Vol. 2 (Custom Cover Art)
NOAH Destiny 7/18/2005 (Custom Cover Art)
NOAH 4/28/2007
NJPW 10/26/1996
NJPW 4/29/1996

Yeah, I like cover art. I know I could've gotten a lot more...


----------



## KingKicks

ROH™ said:


> ^ Any...ratings?!


For GTGM imo Jack Evans187 was spot on with his ratings except i think it was a **** show.
*
ROH Battle Of ST.Paul*

*Lacey and Rain vs. Allison Danger and Sara Del Ray*
Decent match, and as usual Sara Del Ray impressed the hell out of me.
****

*Rhett Titus vs. Michael Elgin*
Match never really got going
*DUD*

*
BJ Whitmer vs. Shingo*
Shingo once again proved why he is such an awesome athlete, i didn't have high expectations for this but it ended out being very enjoyable.
****1/2*

*The Briscoes vs. Pelle Primeau and Mitch Franklin vs. Mike Quackenbush and Jigsaw vs. Hallowicked and Gran Akuma (Ultimate Endurance for the ROH World Tag Team Titles)*
Not the best UE but still very enjoyable, great to see Quack in an ROH ring and he easily impressed the most out of the Chikara group.
*****

*Brent Albright and Adam Pearce vs. Colt Cabana and Homicide (No DQ Street Fight)*
This was a great brawl, and i was really into it along with the crowd.
*****

*Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Rocky Romero vs. Erick Stevens (Four Corner Survival)*
Good match, i liked that everyone in this match were involved with the NRC in someway.
****1/4*

*Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)*
I'd been wanting to see this match since the beginning of 2006, and it didn't disappoint. The only thing i didn't like was the ending.
****3/4*

*Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title Match)*
This match was alot like Aries matches with Joe which i enjoyed, the final 5 minutes of this match were great and it really did look like Aries would regain the title.
******

*Overall Show Rating:***1/2*

Despite GTGM being the much better show, i really enjoyed this as from Whitmer vs. Shingo on it is a very enjoyable show.

This is the first time i've reviewed and given star ratings for a show so hopefully there ok lol


----------



## ROH

^ Thanks. Your ratings seemed fine.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Great comp there. Both NJPW matches are great, and though I don't agree most consider Nagata-Tanahashi the puro MOTY. Been a while since I saw that particular Triangle gate match but it was certainly close to ***** and may be it. Kondo-Nakajima is in my que and I'm gonna watch it in the next few days, but I normally see ****1/2+ for it so great call.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Well, I just dropped 40 bucks on a 10 disc ROH vs. CZW comp... if anyone wants info on it lemme know, its been in the works for a year and has everything from ROH, CZW, Joe vs. Necro in IWA-MS, CHIKARA stuff with students, Heros journals everything.


----------



## KingKicks

MrPaiMei said:


> Well, I just dropped 40 bucks on a 10 disc ROH vs. CZW comp... if anyone wants info on it lemme know, its been in the works for a year and has everything from ROH, CZW, Joe vs. Necro in IWA-MS, CHIKARA stuff with students, Heros journals everything.


That sounds incredible.


----------



## Caligula

Just bought Ring Of Homicide, Vendetta, Best In The World, and the Fourth Anniversary Show.

For only $45. Happy fucking birthday


----------



## King_Kash

I am interesting to buying some indy wrestling DVD such as PWG, MCW, IWA-MS, and more, but I need to know whcih one is best? I aint surprise PWG BOLA is best of all, but which year? ChickFight, which volume is best to buy? (I am huge fan of Cheerleader Melissa) CZW? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rated R Poster

Just got FS and TMW II in ill review them in a bit. But with this $10 sale I was looking at the FIPs that I could get. How do you feel about Heatsroke Night 1 and 2? Are they worth it? Or should I not buy $10 DVDs and go for BOSP and GTGM?


----------



## -Mystery-

Rated R Poster said:


> Just got FS and TMW II in ill review them in a bit. But with this $10 sale I was looking at the FIPs that I could get. How do you feel about Heatsroke Night 1 and 2? Are they worth it? Or should I not buy $10 DVDs and go for BOSP and GTGM?


Strong vs. Evans, Impact of Honor, Chasing The Dragon are all worth $10.


----------



## Rated R Poster

-Mystery- said:


> Strong vs. Evans, Impact of Honor, Chasing The Dragon are all worth $10.


I dont think Strong vs Evans is part of the sale, but the other 2 are. So are you sayin that Heatstroke wouldnt be the best way to go?


----------



## -Mystery-

Rated R Poster said:


> I dont think Strong vs Evans is part of the sale, but the other 2 are. So are you sayin that Heatstroke wouldnt be the best way to go?


Strong vs. Evans is $10, I just checked. I just got my Heatstroke DVDs in so i really can't comment but the shows I commented on are worth buying for $10.


----------



## Rated R Poster

-Mystery- said:


> Strong vs. Evans is $10, I just checked. I just got my Heatstroke DVDs in so i really can't comment but the shows I commented on are worth buying for $10.


 O shit I see. I read the main article of the sale and it just mentioned the 4 so I thought those 4 were the only FIPs for sale. Good look Mystery, U see MDogg20 is comming to IWC in August?


----------



## -Mystery-

Rated R Poster said:


> O shit I see. I read the main article of the sale and it just mentioned the 4 so I thought those 4 were the only FIPs for sale. Good look Mystery, U see MDogg20 is comming to IWC in August?


It'll be nice to see Cross come back to IWC. However, I'm really hoping for the MCMG at No Excuses 3.


----------



## Rated R Poster

^^Hes for sure coming to No Excuses 3, and as for MCMG I dont think man. They ve already booked 2 tag matches already with MDogg and Josh Prohibition vs Cleveland Mafia and Tracy Smothers and Chris Hamrick vs the Gambinos. BTW what was the last show you went to?


----------



## -Mystery-

Well, Norm was suppose to have MCMG at the next event in July (Ballpark Brawl) but there was scheduling conflicts and he said they'd be there in the future so hopefully at NE 3.

Super Indy VI was my last event.


----------



## Rated R Poster

O I couldnt make that did you go to Throwdown/Staydown?

O and another question you could probably help me with. In ROH is Bobby Dempsey double as a ring guy? Like on the ROH "Staff" because if not his twin does it. And the guy that NRC beat down at the end of Fighting Spirit, was that Alex Payne? Do ROH students help out in the ring crew?


----------



## MrPaiMei

Rated R Poster said:


> O I couldnt make that did you go to Throwdown/Staydown?
> 
> O and another question you could probably help me with. In ROH is Bobby Dempsey double as a ring guy? Like on the ROH "Staff" because if not his twin does it. And the guy that NRC beat down at the end of Fighting Spirit, was that Alex Payne? Do ROH students help out in the ring crew?


ROH students all do bitch work. Ring crew, carrying bags, cleaning up chairs and garbage after shows, etc.


----------



## watts63

*FIP Impact of Honor*

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (c) vs. Jerrelle Clark & Jay Fury ***3/4

Davey Richards vs. Shingo Takagi ***1/2-***3/4

*Grudge Match*
Steve Madison vs. Erick Stevens ***1/4 

*ROH World Championship*
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Colt Cabana ***-***1/4

Sal Rinauro vs. Canadian Cougar **3/4

Alex Pourteau vs. Seth Delay **-**1/4

*Four Way Fray*
Kenny King vs. Kory Chavis vs. Chasyn Rance vs. Ryan Drago *-*1/4

The Heartbreak Express vs. Masked Fipper #13 & Super FIP Machine DUD 3X

****Dave Prazak Plays A Good Heel & The Danielson/Prazak Promo Was Really Good. "You Look Like Milk" From A Fan To Danielson Was Funny.****​


----------



## Rated R Poster

I see, I see Paimei, thanks I was always curious about that.

Thanks for the review Watts, seems like the card starts out great but then the last few matches are below average. I dont know if Ill be buying that now with the $10 sale goin on. Im thinkin Strong vs Evans and Chasing the Dragon.

Repped Watts.

FUCK I always do that damn doublepost, sorry Platt:stupid:


----------



## musdy

how does FIP compare to ROH??? Im looking forward to there future shows since they started booking the CHIKARA guys, Claudio, Sweeney and Necro Butcher.


----------



## watts63

musdy said:


> how does FIP compare to ROH??? Im looking forward to there future shows since they started booking the CHIKARA guys, Claudio, Sweeney and Necro Butcher.


Me too especially The Briscoes vs. Butcher & Pondo.


----------



## Obfuscation

I know this isn't the best thread to ask but I was wondering if you upped any of those FIP requests you said you were going for. I don't know

Nice review Watts, Heartbreak Xpress gets a DUD, no way


----------



## ROH

GRRHH! My CHIKARA and ROH DVDs still haven't arrived, because the postmen/mailmen here in the UK are ON STRIKE!


----------



## -Mystery-

FIP is completely different from ROH. Despite the talent they use don't expect ROH quality matches because the audience FIP is geared towards is women and children and they don't want to see tremendously long matches like in ROH. HOwever, this has an upside because in FIP you get the traditional face and heel cheers. It isn't like in ROH and other Indys where faces get booed and heel cheered. Down in FIP the faces get cheered and the heels get booed.


----------



## Platt

ROH™ said:


> GRRHH! My CHIKARA and ROH DVDs still haven't arrived, because the postmen/mailmen here in the UK are ON STRIKE!



They were only on strike on friday my ROH dvds came yesterday


----------



## ROH

^ So did one of my other e-friend's, but not mine. And not today too, it's Sunday


----------



## Claymore

I'm waiting for mine to come tomorrow as well....

They usually arrive on the Saturday, but with the one day strike on Friday I think it put a delay on them arriving....


----------



## Duke Silver

Just bought GBH N2, Unified, GTGM, Vendetta, ROH, Joe/Punk II and the Best of the Briscoes. 

*FYF: Finale*

Colt Cabana vs Delirious - *****
Sara Del Rey/Allison Danger vs Jetta/Eden Black - ****
Falls Anywhere - Jimmy Jacobs vs BJ Whitmer - **** 1/4*
Matt Sydal vs Pac - **** 1/2*
Briscoe vs Briscoe - ***** 1/2*
Naruki Doi/SHINGO vs No Remorse Corps - ******
Nigel McGuinness vs Jimmy Rave - ******
Samoa Joe vs Homicide - **** 3/4*


----------



## MMAWrestlingfan07

Can someone rate any, or all of these shows for me. Trying to decide wat to purchase ROH wise for the 10 dollar sale

Throwdown
Chi-Town Struggle
Showdown in Motown
WoC: Night 1
Destiny
In Your Face
Best of Roderick Strong
Homecoming
Fourth Anniversary Show
Survival of the Fittest 2005
Dissension
Unscripted II
How We Roll


Thanks for the help and rep to anyone who gives me a review. Not a full match card review, just an overall show review.


----------



## KingKicks

MMAWrestlingfan07 said:


> Can someone rate any, or all of these shows for me. Trying to decide wat to purchase ROH wise for the 10 dollar sale
> 
> Throwdown
> Chi-Town Struggle
> Showdown in Motown
> WoC: Night 1
> Destiny
> In Your Face
> Best of Roderick Strong
> Homecoming
> Fourth Anniversary Show
> Survival of the Fittest 2005
> Dissension
> Unscripted II
> How We Roll
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help and rep to anyone who gives me a review. Not a full match card review, just an overall show review.


Throwdown - Not as good as CTS but still a good show. Strong vs. KENTA was a dream match of mine and it definetly didn't disappoint. ROH title match was pretty fun and the four corner survival is 1 of my favorites.

Chi-Town Struggle - A great show, The last 3 matches are worth it easily.

Showdown in Motown - This show is very enjoyable imo, Sabin and Danielson was a good match, Styles and Sydal vs. Rave and Abyss was a fun match plus an ok Aries/Shelley match.

WoC: Night 1 - Except for the last 2 matches on this, this was probably 1 of the worst ROH shows ever, Night 2 beat the hell out of this.

Destiny - The only things i remember about this show is Davey Richards debut against Rave which is a good match, Cide and Danielson having a great match as well as The Briscoes vs. Aries and Strong, Decent show.

In Your Face - The main event is overrated at times but it is stiff as hell, Homicide vs. Hero was better then i thought it would be and better then their match from Dedicated, and McGuiness and Cabana vs. Aries and Strong which is imo 1 of the most underrated matches in ROH history, Underrated show.

Best of Roderick Strong - Haven't seen this.

Homecoming - With the main event of this, you either like it or you don't, i enjoyed it but it could of been better. Styles vs. Rave was a very fun match as was the 6 man tag, plus Shelley's first night in the Embassy, Fun show 1 of my favorites from 2005.

Fourth Anniversary Show - Great show, The return of the Briscoes, Aries and Strong vs. Styles and Sydal is a great tag match, Rave puts on 1 of his best matches against Danielson, a great brawl between CZW and ROH and Cide vs. Cabana is pretty violent, Very good show.

Survival of the Fittest 2005 - I really don't like this show, the SOTF match is ok but nowhere as good as the 1 before this, Milano vs. Joe is a fun match though, not that great of a show.

Dissension - An Ok Show, Styles vs. Danielson is a great match, the show has a bit more of the CZW feud adn the beginning of the Sydal/Daniels matches.

Unscripted II - Good show considering the people they had to use, if you are a CM Punk fan then you will enjoy.

How We Roll - Except for the Briscoes vs. Aries and Strong singles matches and Christian Cage's interaction with Daniels, Danielson and Cabana then this show isn't all that.

Out of them i would say the 3 best are The Fourth Anniversary Show, Chi Town Struggle and In Your Face.

Hopefully that helps.


----------



## Platt

MMAWrestlingfan07 said:


> Can someone rate any, or all of these shows for me. Trying to decide wat to purchase ROH wise for the 10 dollar sale
> 
> Throwdown
> Chi-Town Struggle
> Showdown in Motown
> WoC: Night 1
> Destiny
> In Your Face
> Best of Roderick Strong
> Homecoming
> Fourth Anniversary Show
> Survival of the Fittest 2005
> Dissension
> Unscripted II
> How We Roll
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help and rep to anyone who gives me a review. Not a full match card review, just an overall show review.


You can see star ratings for most here


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> FIP is completely different from ROH. Despite the talent they use don't expect ROH quality matches because the audience FIP is geared towards is women and children and they don't want to see tremendously long matches like in ROH. HOwever, this has an upside because in FIP you get the traditional face and heel cheers. It isn't like in ROH and other Indys where faces get booed and heel cheered. Down in FIP the faces get cheered and the heels get booed.


It's old school memphis type of wrestling. If you like old school wrestling, you'll like FIP.


----------



## StylinProfilin

I ordered Good Times Great Memories, Chi Town Struggle, and Fifth year Festival:NYC

$10 dvd sale and 10% off, total was $52


----------



## Caligula

WORLD said:


> Just bought GBH N2, Unified, GTGM, Vendetta, ROH, Joe/Punk II and the Best of the Briscoes.
> 
> *FYF: Finale*
> 
> Colt Cabana vs Delirious - *****
> Sara Del Rey/Allison Danger vs Jetta/Eden Black - ****
> Falls Anywhere - Jimmy Jacobs vs BJ Whitmer - **** 1/4*
> Matt Sydal vs Pac - **** 1/2*
> Briscoe vs Briscoe - ***** 1/2*
> Naruki Doi/SHINGO vs No Remorse Corps - ******
> Nigel McGuinness vs Jimmy Rave - ******
> Samoa Joe vs Homicide - **** 3/4*


That's a pretty impressive order


----------



## Rated R Poster

I only ordered Ring of Homicide. Im a little tight on money this weeks as I just ordered Chris Canido Memorial Cup and CZW TOD 6 which cost me like 65. So I cancelled out my FIP DVD Ill pick most of them up the next $10 sale when Ive built up some paychecks and have a lot of money. 

And StylinProfilin most people will tell you that you didnt make a great order besides GTGM. Not that Im gonna critisize it at all but most feel 5YF NY was one of the worst, you would have been better off with Chicago or the Liverpool shows(unless of course you already have them) and as fot ChiTown Struggle Ive never seen it but nobody brings it up when talking about the best $10 shows. But hey its your money


----------



## Future Star

WORLD said:


> Briscoe vs Briscoe - ***** 1/2*
> Naruki Doi/SHINGO vs No Remorse Corps - ******
> Nigel McGuinness vs Jimmy Rave - ******


-Mystery-, remember when you ssked if there was a better 3 match sequence than TPI 06, well there it is


----------



## -Mystery-

Future Star said:


> -Mystery-, remember when you ssked if there was a better 3 match sequence than TPI 06, well there it is


I've got the TPI '06 sequence rated higher overall.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Hey, I already told you guys. NOAH 3/5/06 is the series to top.


----------



## Future Star

MrPaiMei said:


> Hey, I already told you guys. NOAH 3/5/06 is the series to top.


what was it?


----------



## -Mystery-

MrPaiMei said:


> Hey, I already told you guys. NOAH 3/5/06 is the series to top.


I've never seen it so I'm going on what I've seen.


----------



## Rated R Poster

Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC V.1

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi ******(yes 6 stars!) No but easily a ***** match. Im sure most of you have seen this match so there's not much to say. So many nearfalls and not 1 botch. If I had a dollar for everytime someone got dropped on their head in this match I could make a huge IVP order. Both guys gave everything they had and I cant believe that 2 men could take such a beating. And the crowd was great.

I'll edit this post with ratings for the other 3 matches on the disc, just got called into work. But so far so good for a free disc


----------



## DWPunk

This is my very first review i've ever done here so let me know what you guys think about my ratings, compared to yours.

IWA-MS - February Fury 2007 - 2.23.07

Jack Thriller vs Diehard Dustin Lee - ** 1/2
BLKout (Sabian and Joker) vs Ash and Michael Elgin - *** 1/4
Brandon Thomaselli vs Billy Roc vs Devon Moore vs Vortekz - ***
Teddy Fine vs Z-Barr - Can't rate, didn't really watch it
CJ Otis vs Drake Younger (MMA Fight) - ** 3/4 way too short
Steve Corino vs Mickie Knuckles (Sherri Martel special ref) - ** 1/2 Not a whole lot of wrestling
Iron Saints vs Northstar Express (Torando Rules) - *** 1/2
Arik Cannon vs Low Ki - *** 3/4

Overall Show Rating - ***
Match Thoughts - Although there wasn't a lot of wrestling in the Corino/Knuckles deal it was great to see the late great Sherri Martel, and Corino talked on the mic for a while and said some pretty funny things to Mickie. The 2 main events were pretty good, and the undercard was pretty good overall.


----------



## X/L/AJ

DWPunk said:


> This is my very first review i've ever done here so let me know what you guys think about my ratings, compared to yours.
> 
> IWA-MS - February Fury 2007 - 2.23.07
> 
> Jack Thriller vs Diehard Dustin Lee - ** 1/2
> BLKout (Sabian and Joker) vs Ash and Michael Elgin - *** 1/4
> Brandon Thomaselli vs Billy Roc vs Devon Moore vs Vortekz - ***
> Teddy Fine vs Z-Barr - Can't rate, didn't really watch it
> CJ Otis vs Drake Younger (MMA Fight) - ** 3/4 way too short
> Steve Corino vs Mickie Knuckles (Sherri Martel special ref) - ** 1/2 Not a whole lot of wrestling
> Iron Saints vs Northstar Express (Torando Rules) - *** 1/2
> *Arik Cannon vs Low Ki - *** 3/4*
> 
> Overall Show Rating - ***
> Match Thoughts - Although there wasn't a lot of wrestling in the Corino/Knuckles deal it was great to see the late great Sherri Martel, and Corino talked on the mic for a while and said some pretty funny things to Mickie. The 2 main events were great, and the undercard was pretty good overall.


I actually haven't seen this show but I find the Ki/Cannon rating hard to believe after the way Ian talked about it during the Q&A @ KOTDM. He said that was one of the reasons Cannon wasn't being brought back as it was quite bad and Low Ki considered it to be his worst match in a long time. He said Ki actually promises Ian that every match now will be better than his match vs Cannon. After hearing that I don't see how it could nearly be a 4 star match.


----------



## MrPaiMei

The NOAH 3/5 series was Akira Taue vs. Naomichi Marufuji, MItsuharu Misawa vs. Takeshi Morishima, and Kenta Kobashi vs. KENTA.


----------



## DWPunk

X/L/AJ said:


> I actually haven't seen this show but I find the Ki/Cannon rating hard to believe after the way Ian talked about it during the Q&A @ KOTDM. He said that was one of the reasons Cannon wasn't being brought back as it was quite bad and Low Ki considered it to be his worst match in a long time. He said Ki actually promises Ian that every match now will be better than his match vs Cannon. After hearing that I don't see how it could nearly be a 4 star match.


Yea, I guess I was a little generous with the rating, the match wasn't terrible by any means, besides one little slip on the rope by Ki, but I guess i'd switch it to about *** instead.


----------



## -Mystery-

Ki/Cannon was easily ****, yes you heard me right. The match has been terribly underrated by everyone. I felt it was a perfect follow up to their meeting in the TPI finals.


----------



## X/L/AJ

-Mystery- said:


> Ki/Cannon was easily ****, yes you heard me right. *The match has been terribly underrated by everyone.* I felt it was a perfect follow up to their meeting in the TPI finals.


lol, strange coincidence eh? Somehow I don't think everyone could underrate it. Ian said it wasn't very good himself and Ki hated it so that should speak volumes right there. I guess I will see if I can find it to download somewhere as I didn't get that show but I am interested now.


----------



## DWPunk

I upload it by tomorrow X/L/AJ


----------



## -Mystery-

X/L/AJ said:


> lol, strange coincidence eh? Somehow I don't think everyone could underrate it. Ian said it wasn't very good himself and Ki hated it so that should speak volumes right there. I guess I will see if I can find it to download somewhere as I didn't get that show but I am interested now.


Sometimes wrestlers are their worst critics (no offense to Ki). I mean for instance, Mick Foley says his best match was against Orton from Backlash 2004. In my opinion, he's taken one too many shots to the skull. Hopefully you understand what I'm trying to say. No disrespect to Ki or Ian but they should leave the match ratings to the fans.


----------



## X/L/AJ

DWPunk said:


> I upload it by tomorrow X/L/AJ


I found it. Thanks for offering though. 



-Mystery- said:


> Sometimes wrestlers are their worst critics (no offense to Ki). I mean for instance, Mick Foley says his best match was against Orton from Backlash 2004. In my opinion, he's taken one too many shots to the skull. Hopefully you understand what I'm trying to say. No disrespect to Ki or Ian but they should leave the match ratings to the fans.


Eh, maybe. I could see it though. I mean Cannon never really impresses me much unless he faces Hero. Plus I think Ki knows what's good. If he says it's his worst match in IWA-MS I tend to take his word for it. Plus I don't know how fans can be more right than wrestlers. Just a different opinion is all. I'll watch it tonight or tomorrow though and see for myself.


----------



## -Mystery-

X/L/AJ said:


> Eh, maybe. I could see it though. I mean Cannon never really impresses me much unless he faces Hero. Plus I think Ki knows what's good. *If he says it's his worst match in IWA-MS I tend to take his word for it.* Plus I don't know how fans can be more right than wrestlers. Just a different matter of opinion is all. I'll watch it tonight or tomorrow though and see for myself.


To be fair, he's set the bar pretty high as far as his matches are concerned. He's been so good that the match could easily be ranked in the bottom half of his IWA-MS matches.


----------



## El Conquistador

DWPunk said:


> This is my very first review i've ever done here so let me know what you guys think about my ratings, compared to yours.
> 
> IWA-MS - February Fury 2007 - 2.23.07
> 
> Jack Thriller vs Diehard Dustin Lee - ** 1/2
> BLKout (Sabian and Joker) vs Ash and Michael Elgin - *** 1/4
> Brandon Thomaselli vs Billy Roc vs Devon Moore vs Vortekz - ***
> Teddy Fine vs Z-Barr - Can't rate, didn't really watch it
> CJ Otis vs Drake Younger (MMA Fight) - ** 3/4 way too short
> Steve Corino vs Mickie Knuckles (Sherri Martel special ref) - ** 1/2 Not a whole lot of wrestling
> Iron Saints vs Northstar Express (Torando Rules) - *** 1/2
> Arik Cannon vs Low Ki - *** 3/4
> 
> Overall Show Rating - ***
> Match Thoughts - Although there wasn't a lot of wrestling in the Corino/Knuckles deal it was great to see the late great Sherri Martel, and Corino talked on the mic for a while and said some pretty funny things to Mickie. The 2 main events were pretty good, and the undercard was pretty good overall.


-BLKOUT vs. Pretty Unreals = **3/4 - Too many botches on Sabian's part, really killed the pace and flow to the match.
-CJ Otis vs. Drake Younger was a dude, period.
-Iron Saints vs. NSE wasn't anything too great, I'd say ***1/4.
-Cannon vs. Low Ki was the only match that put me to sleep the entire show. It was so god damn boring, the crowd reaction was terrible. Ian did the right thing in getting rid of Cannon. Between this match and his match against Erick Stevens at Hurt, he garnered zero reaction. Good riddance.

I'd say you're a little generous, this wasn't one of IWA-MS's better shows of the year. Decent undercard with a lot of let-downs for me.


----------



## -Mystery-

Lets be fair about Cannon, Ian's booking of him was really sucked. He was getting a really strong push in 2004 but it appeared in 2005 that Ian could give a shit less about Cannon despite him putting on MOTYCs with Hero.


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> Lets be fair about Cannon, Ian's booking of him was really sucked. He was getting a really strong push in 2004 but it appeared in 2005 that Ian could give a shit less about Cannon despite him putting on MOTYCs with Hero.


Yeah it was like Ian had nothing for Cannon after the matches with Hero.


----------



## X/L/AJ

I'm pretty sure the reason Cannon wasn't booked very good was that he started going elsewhere and became hard to book as he wasn't 100% loyal to IWA-MS so if Ian couldn't constantly have him there, there is pretty much no reason to book him good and get in feuds as that's the problem with a lot of things in IWA. People not being loyal and taking other bookings leads unfinished feuds and such so Ian just getting rid of him altogether was the right choice.


----------



## DWPunk

M.W. said:


> -BLKOUT vs. Pretty Unreals = **3/4 - Too many botches on Sabian's part, really killed the pace and flow to the match.
> -CJ Otis vs. Drake Younger was a dude, period.
> -Iron Saints vs. NSE wasn't anything too great, I'd say ***1/4.
> -Cannon vs. Low Ki was the only match that put me to sleep the entire show. It was so god damn boring, the crowd reaction was terrible. Ian did the right thing in getting rid of Cannon. Between this match and his match against Erick Stevens at Hurt, he garnered zero reaction. Good riddance.
> 
> I'd say you're a little generous, this wasn't one of IWA-MS's better shows of the year. Decent undercard with a lot of let-downs for me.


Thanks for the tips man, much appreciated.


----------



## Rated R Poster

Watts, where is Kenny King from. I know I recognize him I think I found his myspace or somethin one day. What promotions does he work for?


----------



## Obfuscation

Rated R Poster said:


> Watts, where is Kenny King from. I know I recognize him I think I found his myspace or somethin one day. What promotions does he work for?


I know I am not Watts, but yeah...

He was on Tough Enough and long story short as you know, he didn't win. As for where he works, FIP is his place right now.


----------



## watts63

Rated R Poster said:


> Watts, where is Kenny King from. I know I recognize him I think I found his myspace or somethin one day. What promotions does he work for?



He is mostly known from WWE Tough Enough (which he got screwed out of). He wrestles in FIP & other promotions in Florida. He got on TNA a couple of times as well. He is the only few ppl from Tough Enough is actually wrestling now.


----------



## Corey

Rated R Poster said:


> Watts, where is Kenny King from. I know I recognize him I think I found his myspace or somethin one day. What promotions does he work for?


FIP and I believe I've seen him in TNA a few times...


----------



## Rated R Poster

^^ OO alright thanks Jack Evans and Watts and HailSabin.


----------



## The Massive Attack

*IWC Super Indy IV*

-Super Hentai & Sebastian Dark vs. The Gambino Bros. & Dean Radford: **
-CM Punk vs. Fabulous: ***1/4
-Glenn Spectre vs. Christopher Daniels: **3/4
-Shima Xion vs. Homicide: ***
-Low-Ki vs. Jason Gory: ***1/4
-Midnight Express vs. Southern Comfort: ***
-Sterling James Keenan vs. Justin Idol: **1/2
-Fabulous vs. Glenn Spectre: **1/2
-Low-Ki vs. Homicide: ***3/4
-Shirley Doe vs. Troy Lords: **1/2
-Low-Ki vs. Fabulous: ***1/2

Overall: ***


----------



## Blasko

Can someone, ANYONE, give me any suggestion for IVP Vids? I already got my 'best of' list all figured out, I just need some full shows.

Pretty big fan of NOAH, if that helps.


----------



## ROH

^ NOAH Departure 04, Destiny Tokyo Dome show 05 have like...great cards and really high rated matches.


----------



## Blasko

I already have the Destiny show, I was kinda disappointed, but still a very solid card.


----------



## Corey

-Blasko- said:


> Can someone, ANYONE, give me any suggestion for IVP Vids? I already got my 'best of' list all figured out, I just need some full shows.
> 
> Pretty big fan of NOAH, if that helps.


NOAH Departure 7/10/2004
NOAH 3/5/2006
NOAH 6/6/2003

Dragon Gate 4/23/2006
Dragon Gate KOBE World 7/3/2005
Dragon Gate KOBE World 7/2/2006

Super J Cup '94 and '95 (I'm sure you probably already have these...)


----------



## SP_10

Are ROH round robin challenge and night of appreciation worth buying?


----------



## KingKicks

THE POUNCE said:


> Are ROH round robin challenge and night of appreciation worth buying?


Round Robin Challenge is still my favorite of the RRC's. Danielson vs. Ki is just a great match and the other 2 RRC matches are good as well.

NOA is great if your an Eddie Guerrero fan, plus it has AJ Styles first match in ROH, which is a great match as well.


----------



## MrPaiMei

4/28/07 is a great NOAH show, AWESOME MOTYC Tag title match, a really good Drgaon Gate vs. NOAH match, and a p;assable Misawa title defense vs. Sano. Everyone else's suggestions are good too.


----------



## Corey

MrPaiMei said:


> 4/28/07 is a great NOAH show, AWESOME MOTYC Tag title match, a really good Drgaon Gate vs. NOAH match, and a p;assable Misawa title defense vs. Sano. Everyone else's suggestions are good too.


That's god to hear. I just ordered it a few days ago with some other stuff from IVP. Some other people said the the Takaiwa/Terry match was horrible and the crowd was dead until the end. Have you seen that?


----------



## MrPaiMei

Jack Evans 187 said:


> That's god to hear. I just ordered it a few days ago with some other stuff from IVP. Some other people said the the Takaiwa/Terry match was horrible and the crowd was dead until the end. Have you seen that?


Ya, that match is awful. But the show is SO worth it, tag title match is #1 or 2 NOAH MOTY, top 10 all around, and the DG match is great fun.


----------



## Corey

Ah that sucks. It looked pretty good from the music video I saw...

Anyway, what would you say was the best show during Marufuji's GHC Title reign? Out of the shows where he won/defended the title of course...


----------



## ROH

GTGM review up.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Ah that sucks. It looked pretty good from the music video I saw...
> 
> Anyway, what would you say was the best show during Marufuji's GHC Title reign? Out of the shows where he won/defended the title of course...


That's a tough question and it really depends what your looking for. Th best match of his reign is 10/29 vs. KENTA, but that shows undercard is really weak. The 12/10 undercard (Marufuji vs. Misawa) is slightly better but nothing special. The match, I thought was really great but many disagreed, it was a really polarizing match. I'd go ****1/2 for vs. KENTA and maybe ****1/4 for vs. Misawa. The, 9/9 vs. Akiyama ****-****1/4, is probably the best undercard with a really good semi-main tag. So the weakest match has the best undercard, best match has worst undercard, etc. Go with what you think is most important. By the way, if Morishima vs. Shiozaki ends up a selling point for 12/10 for you, know that its under 5 minutes.


----------



## Drogba

_Fianl Battle 2004
Joe vs Punk II
Chi-Town Struggle
Escape From New York
The Homecoming
Reborn Stage 1 and 2
DBD II pt 1
Stalemate
Dissension
Best of Briscoes
Best of Second City Saints

Ok, I am interested in pretty much all of these. I am only going to order between 3-4. Which ones would you guys recommend me get?_​


----------



## Corey

Well I know where I can download KENTA/Marufuji, so 10/29 isn't even an option. Maybe I can find somewhere to download the other two matches so I won't be missing much... Thanks for the help though.


----------



## -Mystery-

-Chi-Town Struggle
-Joe vs. Punk II
-Escape From New York
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1


----------



## MrPaiMei

Get Joe vs. Punk II, Escape from New York, Final Battle 2004, and either Reborn: Stage Two or DBD II: P1.


----------



## Corey

No love for The Best of the Briscoes? That DVD was pretty damn good...

From what I've seen, I'd go with:

Chi-Town Struggle
Best of the Briscoes 
Joe vs. Punk II

Haven't seen anything else... :$


----------



## KingKicks

Drogba said:


> _Fianl Battle 2004
> *Joe vs Punk II*
> *Chi-Town Struggle*
> Escape From New York
> *The Homecoming*
> Reborn Stage 1 and 2
> *DBD II pt 1*
> Stalemate
> Dissension
> Best of Briscoes
> Best of Second City Saints
> 
> Ok, I am interested in pretty much all of these. I am only going to order between 3-4. Which ones would you guys recommend me get?_​


IMO Joe vs. Punk II definetly.


----------



## JD13

Watched this yesterday.
Joe vs. Punk 2
Delirious v Jay Lethal - **1/2
Tracey Brooks v Daisee Haze - **
Angeldust v Trent Acid v Matt Sydal v Josh Daniels - **
Nigel McGuinness/Chad Collyer v Dan Maff/BJ Whitmer - **1/2
Carnage Crew v TJ Dalton/Davey Andrews - *
Homicide/Rocky Romero v Roderick Strong/Jack Evans - **3/4
Alex Shelley v Jimmy Jacobs - ****
ROH title - Samoa Joe (c) v CM Punk II - *****


----------



## Obfuscation

JD13 said:


> Watched this yesterday.
> Joe vs. Punk 2
> Delirious v Jay Lethal - **1/2
> Tracey Brooks v Daisee Haze - **
> Angeldust v Trent Acid v Matt Sydal v Josh Daniels - **
> Nigel McGuinness/Chad Collyer v Dan Maff/BJ Whitmer - **1/2
> Carnage Crew v TJ Dalton/Davey Andrews - *
> Homicide/Rocky Romero v Roderick Strong/Jack Evans - **3/4
> Alex Shelley v Jimmy Jacobs - ****
> ROH title - Samoa Joe (c) v CM Punk II - *****


I remember hearing that was a great show, by the look of that it seems really weak. I am not sure what to think...


----------



## McQueen

I've always told you Joe vs Punk II was a weak show aside from the last 2 matches Cody, but the main event more than makes up for the undercard.


----------



## KingKicks

Hailsabin said:


> I remember hearing that was a great show, by the look of that it seems really weak. I am not sure what to think...


Joe vs. Punk II was a weak show UNTIL the last 3 matches imo.

Evans and Strong vs. Homicide and Romero was an enjoyable match.
Shelley vs. Jacobs was a great match.
and well the main event is my favorite match of all time along with Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold.


----------



## ROH

***- for GenNext/Rottweilers? ***1/2+ from me, maybe a little spotty, but damn fun tag match.


----------



## StylinProfilin

Rated R Poster said:


> I only ordered Ring of Homicide. Im a little tight on money this weeks as I just ordered Chris Canido Memorial Cup and CZW TOD 6 which cost me like 65. So I cancelled out my FIP DVD Ill pick most of them up the next $10 sale when Ive built up some paychecks and have a lot of money.
> 
> And StylinProfilin most people will tell you that you didnt make a great order besides GTGM. Not that Im gonna critisize it at all but most feel 5YF NY was one of the worst, you would have been better off with Chicago or the Liverpool shows(unless of course you already have them) and as fot ChiTown Struggle Ive never seen it but nobody brings it up when talking about the best $10 shows. But hey its your money


I've heard mixed reviews on the FYF, Joe/ Morishima though?? His last ROH match in NY, How can that not be sick. I only have like 6 or 7 ROH dvds, I hear that even their crappy shows are still very good.

I saw that Night of Appreaciation was on a sold out list at the ROH forums, was it a good show?

Joe/Punk II, I saw some of it on the Best of Punk dvd, think I should buy the dvd for the entire match? Was II their best match?


----------



## Future Star

StylinProfilin said:


> Joe/Punk II, I saw some of it on the Best of Punk dvd, think I should buy the dvd for the entire match? Was II their best match?


If u would simply scroll to the top of the page you would see ratings for Joe/Punk II...not too hard


----------



## StylinProfilin

Future Star said:


> If u would simply scroll to the top of the page you would see ratings for Joe/Punk II...not too hard


Answer my other questions dip


----------



## Future Star

StylinProfilin said:


> Answer my other questions dip


I only answered what i knew...and no flaming :no:


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I watched my two best of DVD's so here are my reviews.

*Best Of: Second City Saints (Chicago's Elite)*

CM Punk/Ace Steel Vs Cabana/Raven - **1/2
Second City Saints(Punk/Cabana) Vs Whitmer/Raven - ***
Second City Saints(Punk/Cabana) Vs Daniels/Raven - ***
Second City Saints(Steel/Cabana) Vs Shelley/Jacobs - **1/2
Second City Saints(Cabana/Punk) Vs Honma/Miyamoto - ***1/2
Second City Saints Vs The Prophecy - ***1/2
Second City Saints Vs The Briscoes - ***1/2

*Best Of: Colt Cabana (Good Times Great Memories)*
Colt Cabana Vs CM Punk - **1/2
Cabana VS Shane Vs EZ Money Vs Collyer - **
Cabana VS Homicide Vs Maff Vs Whitmer - ***1/2
Cabana Vs Whitmer - **1/2
Cabana Vs Maff - **1/2
Second City Saints Vs The Briscoes (From Round Robin Challenge 3) - ***1/2
Punk/Cabana Vs Maff/Whitmer - ***
Cabana Vs Acid - **
Cabana/Steel Vs Maff/Whitmer (Funny Commentary by Punk) - ***
Cabana Vs Joe - ***


----------



## CMAngle33

JAPW – Spring Massacre

Kevin Matthews w/ The D-Factor vs Wes Draven - * ¼
Daizee Haze vs Sara Del Ray - *** ¼
Slyk Wagner Brown vs Archadia - ***
The Christopher Street Connection vs The Moose Squad w/ Johnny D - Comedy
The Outkast Killaz vs EC ***** & Bandito Jr. w/ KC Blade - **
Azrieal vs Grim Reefer - ** ¾
Samoa Joe vs Low Ki - ****
Strong Style Thugs vs Eddie Kingston & Chris Hero - ***

*Best Match: *Samoa Joe vs Low Ki
*Worst Match: *Kevin Matthews w/ The D-Factor vs Wes Draven

*Overall Show *- ** ¾

Overall, this was a good show. Joe vs Ki was easily the best match on the card, with Matthews vs Draven being the worst. I didn't rate the Christopher Street Connection match, because it was comedy. One match that surprised the hell out of me was Sara Del Ray verses Daizee Haze. I've never really been that into women's wrestling, but after watching this, I'm going to have to start taking a closer look. This show was well worth the rental, and I'm going to have to start to get my JAPW shows.

I already have Azrieal vs Grim Reefer, Samoa Joe vs Low Ki, and Strong Style Thugs vs Eddie Kingston & Chris Hero ripped, and they will soon be uploaded.


----------



## Platt

Which sites sell JAPW i need to get this show


----------



## Future Star

Platt said:


> Which sites sell JAPW i need to get this show


there website japw.net, i dont know, but im guessing smv does also


----------



## -Mystery-

http://japw.net/


----------



## KeepItFresh

Future Star said:


> there website japw.net, i dont know, but im guessing smv does also


SMV has only up to 2001 in terms of JAPW action. I am guessing this would be newer than that.


----------



## Corey

You can also get it here Platt:

http://www.rfvideo.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3309


----------



## MrPaiMei

RESPECT IS EARNED

Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer - This was so great. It goes three minutes, and they just come out FIRING, hitting big moves and killing each other dead. Great opener. **1/2

Naomichi Marufuji vs. Rocky Romero - So, It opens really hot, then Nao does some really cool leg work, just DESTROYING Romeros leg, I mean he should never be able to walk again. So how does Romero transition out of this? Kicks and knees. YOU FUCKING IDIOT, stop being so one dimensional. Then, to make it so much worse. He dances. HE FUCKING DANCES AFTER A EXTENDED LEG WORK SEGMENT. Rocky Romero, YOU SUCK BALLS. But the crowd was hella into it, and it did have some really exciting finish sequences, so it was really good, honestly. But it coulda been great. ***1/4

Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli and Matt Sydal - Again, the Briscoes are incredible, first GTGM, now this. I think they realised they had the perfect "Big moves tag formula match" with the Kings, so their doing different stuff and it's SO FUCKING COOL. Awesome double teams from Claudio and Matt too, this match was great stuff. MOTN. ****1/4

Delirious vs. Roderick Strong - Not as bad as I expected, in fact really good. Told a great story of Roddy not taking Delirious seriously, then realising "oh shit, he's gonna beat me" then going for quick covers and the cheap win. Delirious is out for revenge, and wants to pin ROddy clean and uses everything in his arsenal to do it. Really good, though I can see why people didn't dig it live. ***1/2

Bryan Danielson and Takeshi Morishima vs. KENTA and Nigel McGuinness - This was great but dissapointing. Only one or two great sequences from any two guys, sad considering everyone is rivals with their two opponents. Just a lot of solid stuff, with the exception of the two I mentioned, one between Dragon-Nigel and the other between KENTA-Morishima (and KENTA kills that one dead at the end). Pretty much nmo nearfalls either, it just ends. But there was some really cool stuff here, and it built pere=fectly, and it definatly established its goal of setting these guys up as the "4 Corners" and the main event scene. ***3/4, I guess.

OVERALL: I can't grade the show till I see the whole thing, but definatly worth $10.

UPDATED TOP 10 (rewatched Liverpool shows, so a switch in riscoe matches on second view, and the Briscoes-Claudio/Sydal JUST misses at #11).
1. Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe vs. Alex Shelley and Chris Sabin 4.28
2. CIMA, Shingo, and Susumu Yokosuka vs. Dragon Kid, Masaaki Mochizuki, and Ryon Saito 3.31
3. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs 3.31
4. Jimmy Rave vs. Nigel McGuinness 3.4
5. Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe 3.4
6. Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi and Shingo 3.3
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe 3.3
8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Shingo 4.28
9. Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries 4.27
10. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness 4.14


----------



## KingKicks

MrPaiMei said:


> RESPECT IS EARNED
> 
> Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer - This was so great. It goes three minutes, and they just come out FIRING, hitting big moves and killing each other dead. Great opener. **1/2
> 
> Naomichi Marufuji vs. Rocky Romero - So, It opens really hot, then Nao does some really cool leg work, just DESTROYING Romeros leg, I mean he should never be able to walk again. So how does Romero transition out of this? Kicks and knees. YOU FUCKING IDIOT, stop being so one dimensional. Then, to make it so much worse. He dances. HE FUCKING DANCES AFTER A EXTENDED LEG WORK SEGMENT. Rocky Romero, YOU SUCK BALLS. But the crowd was hella into it, and it did have some really exciting finish sequences, so it was really good, honestly. But it coulda been great. ***1/4
> 
> Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli and Matt Sydal - Again, the Briscoes are incredible, first GTGM, now this. I think they realised they had the perfect "Big moves tag formula match" with the Kings, so their doing different stuff and it's SO FUCKING COOL. Awesome double teams from Claudio and Matt too, this match was great stuff. MOTN. ****1/4
> 
> Delirious vs. Roderick Strong - Not as bad as I expected, in fact really good. Told a great story of Roddy not taking Delirious seriously, then realising "oh shit, he's gonna beat me" then going for quick covers and the cheap win. Delirious is out for revenge, and wants to pin ROddy clean and uses everything in his arsenal to do it. Really good, though I can see why people didn't dig it live. ***1/2
> 
> Bryan Danielson and Takeshi Morishima vs. KENTA and Nigel McGuinness - This was great but dissapointing. Only one or two great sequences from any two guys, sad considering everyone is rivals with their two opponents. Just a lot of solid stuff, with the exception of the two I mentioned, one between Dragon-Nigel and the other between KENTA-Morishima (and KENTA kills that one dead at the end). Pretty much nmo nearfalls either, it just ends. But there was some really cool stuff here, and it built pere=fectly, and it definatly established its goal of setting these guys up as the "4 Corners" and the main event scene. ***3/4, I guess.
> 
> OVERALL: I can't grade the show till I see the whole thing, but definatly worth $10.
> 
> UPDATED TOP 10 (rewatched Liverpool shows, so a switch in riscoe matches on second view, and the Briscoes-Claudio/Sydal JUST misses at #11).
> 1. Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe vs. Alex Shelley and Chris Sabin 4.28
> 2. CIMA, Shingo, and Susumu Yokosuka vs. Dragon Kid, Masaaki Mochizuki, and Ryon Saito 3.31
> 3. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs 3.31
> 4. Jimmy Rave vs. Nigel McGuinness 3.4
> 5. Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe 3.4
> 6. Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi and Shingo 3.3
> 7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe 3.3
> 8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Shingo 4.28
> 9. Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries 4.27
> 10. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness 4.14


Glad you enjoyed it.
Best ROH show i've ever attended, even though that's only 2 :lmao


----------



## Future Star

Im sorry Paimei, but there is no way romero/marafugi was only ***1/4 i know what you mean, but that is still low


----------



## MrPaiMei

I'll watch it again, but I get the feeling when people start seeing it on tape you'll see a lot of ratings round there.


----------



## Future Star

Ok, i saw it and i know he was not selling his leg, but the action and wrestling basically made up for it. ***3/4 - **** from me


----------



## MrPaiMei

Watched it again and the no selling kills the flow. Still damn good but I stay at ***1/4. No selling has killed some greats in ROH, it sucks but it happens. If Joe sells the leg at FOTC it may be a ***** match, as it is its ****1/4.


----------



## Caligula

Just watched the PPV. Really enjoyable show. I have the main event in the **** range.


----------



## Homicide_187

Killa CaLi said:


> Just watched the PPV. Really enjoyable show. I have the main event in the **** range.


Sounds right to me I gave it a solid **** stars I thought the Briscoes match was a bit better though what did you rate that?


----------



## Caligula

**** :$


I was a lot more into the main event tbh


----------



## CMAngle33

Platt said:


> Which sites sell JAPW i need to get this show


http://www.declarationofindependents.net/doistore/


----------



## Rated R Poster

MrPaiMei said:


> Watched it again and the no selling kills the flow. Still damn good but I stay at ***1/4. No selling has killed some greats in ROH, it sucks but it happens. If Joe sells the leg at FOTC it may be a ***** match, as it is its ****1/4.


 I havent seen it yet and Im sorry if you said it but who no sold? And what injury did they no sell? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Rated R Poster said:


> I havent seen it yet and Im sorry if you said it but who no sold? And what injury did they no sell? Thanks in advance.


Dude, at least try the last page...
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Rocky Romero - So, It opens really hot, then Nao does some really cool leg work, just DESTROYING Romeros leg, I mean he should never be able to walk again. So how does Romero transition out of this? Kicks and knees. YOU FUCKING IDIOT, stop being so one dimensional. Then, to make it so much worse. He dances. HE FUCKING DANCES AFTER A EXTENDED LEG WORK SEGMENT. Rocky Romero, YOU SUCK BALLS. But the crowd was hella into it, and it did have some really exciting finish sequences, so it was really good, honestly. But it coulda been great. ***1/4


----------



## Duke Silver

Just made a huge order off of IVP:

Puroresu DVD Sampler
Best of Calgary Stampede Wrestling
ROH invades Japan V.1
ROH Invades Japan V.2
Best of British Bulldogs
Best of British Bulldogs V.2
Best of Cactus Jack
Best of Dean Malenko
Best of Eddy Guerrero V.2
Best of Eddy Guerrero V.3
Best of Ric Flair
Best of Ric Flair V.2
Best of Bret Hart
Best of Steiner Brothers
Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC V.1
NJPW 1995 Super J Cup
NOAH 06/06/2003 June 6th 2003 
Best of Dynamite Kid (2 Discs)
NJPW 1994 Super J Cup (2 Discs)
AAA When Worlds Collide (2 Discs


Can't fucking wait!


----------



## Corey

:shocked: Damn dude, amazing order. I could never get that many discs cause I always get the cover art if it's available. Damn you cover art... Anyway, have fun with that. I'd have a hard time figuring out what to watch first...


----------



## Caligula

WORLD said:


> Just made a huge order off of IVP:
> 
> Puroresu DVD Sampler
> Best of Calgary Stampede Wrestling
> ROH invades Japan V.1
> ROH Invades Japan V.2
> Best of British Bulldogs
> Best of British Bulldogs V.2
> Best of Cactus Jack
> Best of Dean Malenko
> Best of Eddy Guerrero V.2
> Best of Eddy Guerrero V.3
> Best of Ric Flair
> Best of Ric Flair V.2
> Best of Bret Hart
> Best of Steiner Brothers
> Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC V.1
> NJPW 1995 Super J Cup
> NOAH 06/06/2003 June 6th 2003
> Best of Dynamite Kid (2 Discs)
> NJPW 1994 Super J Cup (2 Discs)
> AAA When Worlds Collide (2 Discs
> 
> 
> Can't fucking wait!


Great order.

I've been waiting 2 weeks and my order still hasn't gotten here


----------



## Corey

Killa CaLi said:


> Great order.
> 
> I've been waiting 2 weeks and my order still hasn't gotten here


Sometimes it gets there in 3 days, sometimes it doesn't... My first order took 11 and my second only took 2. I made an order on Saturday but it still hasn't even been shipped yet...


----------



## Blasko

Gotta love IVP and it's faulty service...


----------



## Corey

-Blasko- said:


> Gotta love IVP and it's faulty service...


Yeah but the prices make up for it...


----------



## musdy

CMAngle33 said:


> http://www.declarationofindependents.net/doistore/


that is one the shady looking site


----------



## KingKicks

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Sometimes it gets there in 3 days, sometimes it doesn't... My first order took 11 and my second only took 2. I made an order on Saturday but it still hasn't even been shipped yet...


Yeah it's pretty funny that the shipping can be so different at times. My order last week took exactly a week, this week my 2nd order came in 2 days.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Battle of St. Paul*
1. Lacey & Rain with Jimmy Jacobs vs. Sara Del Rey & Allison Danger - **3/4
2. Michael Elgin vs. Rhett Titus - N/R
3. Michael Elgin vs. Jimmy Rave - *1/4
4. BJ Whitmer vs. Shingo - ***1/4
5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hallowicked & Gran Akuma vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. Pelle Primeau & Mitch Franklin (ROH Tag Team Title Ultimate Endurance Match) - ***3/4 
6. Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce (Anything Goes Match) - ***1/4
7. Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens (Four Corner Survival) - ***1/2
8. Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels (FIP World Title Match) - ***3/4
9. Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title Match) - ****

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## El Conquistador

Any chance I can get some ratings on IWA-MS's 2006 KOTDM's?


----------



## Rated R Poster

Ive always gotten my IVP orders within a week, Ive only made 2 but so far service has been great. Plus a free disc in both shupments. Damn Mystery those ratings look pretty good with the final 6 matches being ***+. I cant wait to get it now all Aries/Shima ratings have been pretty good.


----------



## ROH

*ROH Battle of St. Paul*

1. Lacey & Rain with Jimmy Jacobs vs. Sara Del Rey & Allison Danger - **3/4* (Completely 'Meh' match)

2. Michael Elgin vs. Rhett Titus - *N/A* (wasn't really a match, I love Rhett's gimmick)

3. Michael Elgin vs. Jimmy Rave - **1/2* (Short squash, nothing horrible)

4. BJ Whitmer vs. Shingo - ****3/4* (Yeah! This was great; stiff, intense, and NOT overkill)

5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hallowicked & Gran Akuma vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. Pelle Primeau & Mitch Franklin (ROH Tag Team Title Ultimate Endurance Match) - ****1/4* (Great debut for the CHIKARA dudes. The match was good, but was sloppy at times due to people trying to do certain sequences too fast. Also, this should have got more time) 

6. Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce (Anything Goes Match) - ***** (Just a decent brawl really, the fans were MEGA into it though)

7. Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens (Four Corner Survival) - ****1/4* (Decent match, didn't do much for me)

8. Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels (FIP World Title Match) - ***** (Solid, but completely nothing special)

9. Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title Match) - ****** (JUST scrapes the **** here. Wouyld have gotten more if the finish was better (as in the super Backdrop driver and lariat, both looked really weak). Still an awesome match)

*Overall show score*: 7/10. Apart from Shingo/Whitmer and Aries/Shima, nothing really stood out to me. Still a solid show overall.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ROH PPV: Respect is Earned*

1. ROH Wrold title match: BJ Whitmer vs Takeshi Morishima - **** (rating is low for the short length (3 minutes) but boy was this hot and exciting)

2. Rocky Romero vs Naomichi Marafuji - ****3/4* (Great wrestling match, there wasn't actually that much no selling, and there were loads of awesome sequences here)

3. ROH World Tag team title match: Jay and Mark Briscoe vs Claudio Castagnoli and Matt Sydal - *****1/2* (F'N AWESOME MATCH! Completely my kind of match, fast paced, a bit spotty and tons of nearfalls. Great snap hurracarana nearfall at the end, too)

4. Delirious vs Roderick Strong - ****1/2* (What the FUCK was wrong with this match?! Everyone shat on this from live reports, but it was really good. Good wrestling, psycology, and it never got boring)

5. Bryan Danielson and Takeshi Morishima vs KENTA and Nigel Mcguinness - ****1/2_***3/4* (Really good main event here. Could have been better what with the sloppy exchanges and all, but still lots of good stuff packed in here)

All the *promos/segments* throughout the PPV were pretty damn fantastic, too.

*Overall PPV score*: 8.5_9/10. If this doesn't hook first time viewers, I don't know what will.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ROH Fighting Spirit*

1. Jason Blade & Eddie Edwards vs. Chris Hero & Tank Toland - ****1/4* (Good opener, Blade and Edwards work well as a team)

2. Shane Hagadorn vs. Pelle Primeau (Top Of The Class Trophy) - **** (Good heel/face structure, decent student's match)

3. Rocky Romero vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****3/4* (Awesome, awesome match)

4. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay Briscoe & Erick Stevens (& Mark Briscoe) - ****** (Excellent tag match, great story)

5. Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana - ****1/4* (I wasn't expecting much, but really fun technical match here)

6. Sara Del Rey vs. Ernie Osiris - *1/4** (Short squash)

7. Shingo vs. Matt Cross - ***** (Good match mostly, but some spots were really shit)

8. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious - ****1/2* (Good tag match with a story behind it)

9. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match) - *****1/4* (Awesome match, stiff as hell, told a good story and the FIGHTING SPIRIT spots were great, especially Nigel trying to hit the jawbreaker straight after taking a Backdrop Driver at the end)

*Overall show score*: 8/10. Worth buying for Nigel/Shima (+ great undercard).


----------



## -Mystery-

*CZW Tournament of Death 6*
1. BLK OUT vs. Team AnDrew - **3/4
2. Ladders & Light Tubes - Danny Havoc vs. Scotty Vortekz - ***
3. Home Run Derby Death Match - Insane Lane vs. Freakshow - **3/4
4. Shattered Dreams - Mad Man Pondo vs. DJ Hyde - **1/2
5. Fans Bring The Weapons - Brain Damage vs. Mr. Insanity Toby Klein - ***1/4
6. Tables, Loose Light Tubes & Chairs - Diehard Dustin Lee vs. Drake Younger - ***1/2
7. No Rope Barbed Wire - Zandig vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/2
8. Weedwhacker Death Match - Danny Havoc vs. DJ Hyde vs. Drake Younger - ***1/4
9. Fans Bring The Weapons - Necro Butcher vs. Insane Lane vs. Brain Damage - ***
10. Greg Excellent vs. CJ O'Doyle - *
11. Ryan McBride vs. Chrisjen Hayme vs. Andrew Steel - **
12. Divide & Conquer Death Match - Brain Damage vs. Drake Younger - ***1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## JD13

WORLD said:


> Just made a huge order off of IVP:
> 
> Puroresu DVD Sampler
> Best of Calgary Stampede Wrestling
> ROH invades Japan V.1
> ROH Invades Japan V.2
> Best of British Bulldogs
> Best of British Bulldogs V.2
> Best of Cactus Jack
> Best of Dean Malenko
> Best of Eddy Guerrero V.2
> Best of Eddy Guerrero V.3
> Best of Ric Flair
> Best of Ric Flair V.2
> Best of Bret Hart
> Best of Steiner Brothers
> Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC V.1
> NJPW 1995 Super J Cup
> NOAH 06/06/2003 June 6th 2003
> Best of Dynamite Kid (2 Discs)
> NJPW 1994 Super J Cup (2 Discs)
> AAA When Worlds Collide (2 Discs
> 
> 
> Can't fucking wait!


Just a great great order, you are gonna be busy.

Punk:The Final Chapter
Nigel McGuinness/Delirious/Alex Shelley/Matt Sydal - **3/4
Chad Collyer/Ace Steel- **1/2
Austin Aries/Jimmy Rave - ***
Jay Lethal/Samoa Joe vs Homicide/Low Ki ****(i realy enjoyed this)
Whitmer/Jimmy Jacobs vs Spanky/James Gibson ***1/4
Strong/Matt Hardy ***3/4
Colt Cabana/Punk - ****(the atmosphere realy comes across well, very emotional)

fantastic show, i didnt expect the undercard to be as good as it was.


----------



## -Mystery-

*FIP Florida Rumble 2006*
1. The 2006 Florida Rumble - **3/4
2. Jerrelle Clark vs. Seth Delay - N/R
3. Daffney vs. Allison Danger - *
4. Black Market vs. Osamu Nishimura & Shingo - **1/2
5. Colt Cabana vs. Larry Sweeney - **3/4
6. Austin Aries vs. Delirious - ***1/4
7. Davey Richards vs. Gran Akuma - ***
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens - ***1/4
9. Roderick Strong vs. Hallowicked (FIP Heavyweight Title Match) - ***1/2
10. Sal Rinauro, Chasyn Rance, Kenny King & Steve Madison vs. Black Market, Jerrelle Clark & Seth Delay - ***1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## Rated R Poster

Got this off ebay for like 5 bucks. After just one view i made some quick notes.

IWA-MS No Retreat No Surrender
Trik Davis vs. Darin Corbin **(corbin is a funny guy and Trik davis can sometimes be impressive but this match bored me real quick, Corbins finisher is the "ShinCity" NO thanks, decent opener though.)

Corporal Robinson vs. Marco Cordova *1/2 (Just a sloppy match that never got goin)

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Marek Brave ***1/2 (Claudio worked over the leg real well but what I loved most was that Brave actually sold it, Brake was also pretty impressive holding his own with Double C)

BJ Whitmer vs. Cj Otis **1/2 (Average, I dont know nothin really caught my eye about this one, neither good nor bad)

Irish Airborne vs. Brandon Thomaselli and Eddie Kingston ***3/4 (Crazy J and Lotus were more impressive with their fast-paced action, thought there were some sloppy moments tho that kept it from being ****)

Midwest Mafia vs. Chandler Mclure and Trik Davis **1/4 ( Who are the Midwest Mafia? Exactly. Match was kinda on the short side)

Josh Ambercombie vs. Tyler Black ***3/4 MOTN (Ambercombie killed his leg, and Black sold it so well and limped through the entire match, What was great though was that his bum leg prevented him from getting to the top rope to hit the Pheonix Splash and thats how he lost. I love how the leg injury cost him the match and how realistic that is.)

European Rounds Match: Chris Hero vs. Necro Butcher *** (Dont ask about the stipulation because Im still confused, enjoyable match thats worth the watch but not Heros best work.)

Iron Saints vs Matt Sydal and Delirious *** ( Delirious and Sydal got screwed, entertaining match)

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Arik Cannon for the IWA MS champoinship ***1/2 (Not a Cannon Mark but this was a good match that turned into a brawl and was long and fun to watch with some nearfalls.)

Overall its about ***. Worth the purchase for me.

MOTN = Ambercombie vs Black with Irish Airborne vs Kingston/Thomaselli a close 2nd.


----------



## The Massive Attack

M.W. said:


> Any chance I can get some ratings on IWA-MS's 2006 KOTDM's?


I should be able to get some ratings up within the next couple of hours.

Also, I know they're rather late, but anyway, my ratings for the last two matches on the best of Claudio Castagnoli DVD are:

-CC vs. Ian Rotten: ***
-CC vs. Robbie Brookside: ***1/2


----------



## The Massive Attack

Apoligies for double posting, but due to the length of this post, I felt it would be easier to do it this way.

*IWA-MS King Of The Death Match 2006*

Night 1:
-Darin Corbin vs. Arik Cannon: **3/4
-Drake Younger vs. "Diehard" Dustin Lee: ***1/2
-Flash Flanagan vs. Billy Black: **1/4
-Dysfunction vs. Dinn T. Moore: **1/2
-Deranged vs. Spidar Boodrow: **
-"Mean" Mitch Page vs. J-Boy: *3/4
-Toby Klein vs. Jacob Ladder: **
-Brain Damage vs. Darin Childs: *1/2
-Ian Rotten vs. Insane Lane vs. Brandon Prophet: **3/4
-Corporal Robinson vs. Juggulator: **1/2
-Mad Man Pondo vs. WHACKS: **
-Tank vs. Bull Pain: **1/4

Overall: **1/4 

Night 2: 
-Trik Davis vs. Arik Cannon vs. Darin Corbin: ***
-Dysfunction vs. Flash Flanagan: ***1/4
-Corporal Robinson vs. Mad Man Pondo: ***
-JC Bailey vs. Drake Younger: ***3/4
-"Mean" Mitch Page vs. Rollin' Hard: **3/4
-Ian Rotten vs. Mickie Knuckles: ***1/4
-Toby Klein vs. Brandon Prophet: ***1/4
-Tank vs. Bull Pain: ***
-Brain Damage vs. Deranged: ****
-Dysfunction vs. Ian Rotten: ***
-"Mean" Mitch Page vs. JC Bailey: **1/2
-Brain Damage vs. Tank: ***
-Toby Klein vs. Corporal Robinson: ***1/2
-Jacob Ladder & Darin Childs vs. Juggulator & Insane Lane: **3/4
-Dysfunction vs. Brain Damage vs. Toby Klein vs. "Mean" Mitch Page: ***1/2

Overall: ***1/2

Thoughts: Barring 2 or 3 matches, Night 1 fell really flat. A combination of average-at-best matches and the winners of most matches being very predictable meant I personally didn't get that much out of it. Night 2, however, is a great show, featuring many insane matches, and a satisfying ending to the tourney. Based soley on the strength of Night 2, I'd reccomend picking it up. However, I wouldn't suggest paying $40 for it. Personally, I'd wait till the next sale before purchasing.


----------



## Obfuscation

I noticed on Smartmark that Chikara released YLC 07 now. Stating it to see if anyone might order it and I don't know how it went over, I still think it sounded quite fun and solid, mostly night 3 of course.


----------



## iverson19

I have been getting into some old Japan stuff I was wondering if there are any any recommended sites that I can buy from I know of IVP is there any others thanks.


----------



## Homicide_187

iverson19 said:


> I have been getting into some old Japan stuff I was wondering if there are any any recommended sites that I can buy from I know of IVP is there any others thanks.


Buythematch (A site where you can put together you're own custom comps) and Golden Boy tapes.


----------



## MrPaiMei

purodvdsource.com


----------



## ROH

Respect is Earned review up.


----------



## McQueen

Homicide_187 said:


> Buythematch (A site where you can put together you're own custom comps) and Golden Boy tapes.


Speaking of buy the match I made this Jumbo Tsuruta custom comp last night:

Jumbo Tsuruta vs Terry Funk (2/3 Falls) (NWA Heavyweight Title) (6/11/76)
Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Mil Mascaras (UN Title) (7/30/82)
Jumbo Tsuruta & Genichiro Tenryu vs. The Road Warriors (10/21/85)
Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Curt Hennig (12/4/85) 
Jumbo Tsuruta & Genichiro Tenryu vs. Yoshiaki Yatsu & Riki Choshu (1/28/86)
Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Genichiro Tenryu (6/5/89) 
Jumbo Tsuruta & Kenta Kobashi vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Stan Hansen (17:00 of 20:13) (7/15/89) 
Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/8/90) 
Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (9/1/90) 
Jumbo Tsuruta & Akira Taue & Masa Fuchi vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Kenta Kobashi & Toshiaki Kawada (1/24/92) 

I've seen about 4 of those matches already but it should be good stuff.


----------



## ROH

^ Hey McQueen, where were you sitting/what were you wearing/what did you look like at ROH BoSP?


----------



## McQueen

ROH™ said:


> ^ Hey McQueen, where were you sitting/what were you wearing/what did you look like at ROH BoSP?


I'm by the Table and where the Strong/Daniels match finished, that particular night I probably looked like a bum because If I remember correctly I hadn't shaved and my hair was kinda long at that point. I had a black Linkin Park hoodie on the first half of the show and just a black T shirt with some stuff on it the 2nd half.


----------



## Homicide_187

Damn McQueen I need to see the Jumbo/Funk match up looks like a great DVD though.


----------



## McQueen

Homicide_187 said:


> Damn McQueen I need to see the Jumbo/Funk match up looks like a great DVD though.


Yeah he's got a few awesome old school matches with guys like Funk and Flair. 
Jumbo was awesome.


----------



## iverson19

Homicide_187 said:


> Buythematch (A site where you can put together you're own custom comps) and Golden Boy tapes.


So you can pick the matches you want and they put them together or do they send the matches you picked and you can put them togehter on a disc your self?


----------



## musdy

iverson19 said:


> So you can pick the matches you want and they put them together or do they send the matches you picked and you can put them togehter on a disc your self?


basically you pick the matches and they put them together


----------



## iverson19

musdy said:


> they put 4 matches to a disk


ok thanks


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> I'm by the Table and where the Strong/Daniels match finished, that particular night I probably looked like a bum because If I remember correctly I hadn't shaved and my hair was kinda long at that point. I had a black Linkin Park hoodie on the first half of the show and just a black T shirt with some stuff on it the 2nd half.


Do you have light hair by any chance (I think I saw you)?


----------



## McQueen

ROH™ said:


> Do you have light hair by any chance (I think I saw you)?


No my hair is pretty dark brown actually. I'm next to my friend who's in a bright white shirt and if you go to the part where Cide is about to do the dive on the table you can see us pounding on the guardrail. I looked for myself earlier and noted that how I looked at that show from a distance I just looked like a taller version of Jimmy Jacobs


----------



## ROH

Yeah, I saw you! Your hair looked lighht to me, whatever. You also patted Morishima on the back...


----------



## McQueen

ROH™ said:


> Yeah, I saw you! Your hair looked lighht to me, whatever. You also patted Morishima on the back...


Yes I did, he is very spongy.


----------



## dman88

This doesn't have to do with DVD's but I thought this was cool. I just got my 3rd row tickets for the next Chicago show and they were brand new. They weren't the old colored cardboard paper tickets. It was like an actual ticket you would get for a baseball game or something. I thought it was really cool and looks a lot more professional.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> Yes I did, he is very spongy.


 .....

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## McQueen

*ROH Fighting Spirit*

Chris Hero & Tank Toland vs Eddie Edwards & Jason Blade - ** 1/2 
(I have to say Hero and Toland really got the fitness gimmick over when I watched this match, the thing about it that pissed me off was Blade and Edwards were supposedly fighting for bookings and IMO didn't get that point across in the match, f'n jobbers. Crafty booking though in that Hero/Toland may have lost but the booking benefits them more in the end)

Shane Hagadorn vs Pelle Primaeu - ** 
(I don't care for either of these guys, but this worked well as a finish to their fued)

Claudio Castignoli vs Rocky Romero - *** 
(upped this to 3 stars from 2 3/4 on further review, CC and RR are both really talented wrestlers and this is a good exhibition match between them, but thats all the match was an exhibition)

Jay Briscoe & Erick Stevens vs Kevin Steen & El Generico - *** 1/4 
(I see there was a little debate about this match while I was at work, but anyways I thought it was good story telling for not one but two building fueds, but to be honest I thought the Mark Briscoe shit at the end was majorly overkill and soured the segment for me a little bit)

Colt Cabana vs Doug Williams - *** 
(Fun british style match, I laughed so hard when Cabana yelled flying asshole during the hip toss on Williams, Great stuff)

Sara Del Rey vs Ernie Osiris - 1/2 * 
(Squash and honestly the most important thing to happen in the match wasn't even in the match, and by that I mean the Haze/Del Rey interaction)

Shingo vs Matt Cross - ** 1/2 
(I'm really starting to get into Shingo, yeah I know I'm a bandwagon jumper but Cross does ABSOLUTELY NOTHING for me. Cross your a great athlete but GTFO and actually learn how to work you putz)

Davey Richards & Roderick Strong vs Jack Evans & Delirious - *** 
(This match was pretty indy i.e. spotty but luckily Roderick Strong and Evans brought the hate and Roddy did an excellent job as a heel in this one. Oh and Davey's kicks rule I guess, he gained brownie points with me after that comment :lmao)

Morishima vs Nigel McGuinness - *** 3/4 
(I was honestly expecting more given the hype but this was still a good match and BT FAR MOTN to me. Nice little story of how Nigel's Lariats are built up enough to put down 'Shima but 'Shima's willing to kill Nigel to prevent them. Stiffness and fun all around)

Not a bad show but very average. Aside from the main event it's pretty passable through and through. If I remember to later I'll edit in some reason why I rated things the way I rated them, don't have the time right now.


----------



## ROH

^ Pfft, some of those ratings are really low man. CC/Romero is ***1/4 AT LEAST, and Briscoes/Kel Steenerico ***3/4 at least, IMO.


----------



## KeepItFresh

McQueen said:


> *ROH Fighting Spirit*
> Chris Hero & Tank Toland vs Eddie Edwards & Jason Blade - ** 1/4
> Shane Hagadorn vs Pelle Primaeu - **
> Claudio Castignoli vs Rocky Romero - ** 3/4
> Jay Briscoe & Erick Stevens vs Kevin Steen & El Generico - *** 1/4
> Colt Cabana vs Doug Williams - ***
> Sara Del Rey vs Ernie Osiris - 1/2 *
> Shingo vs Matt Cross - ** 1/2
> Davey Richards & Roderick Strong vs Jack Evans & Delirious - ***
> Morishima vs Nigel McGuinness - *** 3/4
> 
> Not a bad show but very average. Aside from the main event it's pretty passable through and through. If I remember to later I'll edit in some reason why I rated things the way I rated them, don't have the time right now.


You actually rated Briscoe/Stevens v.s Steen/Generico that high? That match made entirely no sense. First there should have been a DQ when Stevens was attacked by the NRC and then for some reason Mark is allowed to be tagged in when he isen't part of the match and 2. he isen't supposed to be cleared to wrestle. I couldn't rate it higher than 2 stars, because of all that.


----------



## Corey

I gave Sttenerico/BriscoeStevens ***3/4 despite all of what you said KIF. Noww that I think about it, that does make a lot of sense though... Still a great match that told a great story.


----------



## ROH

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> You actually rated Briscoe/Stevens v.s Steen/Generico that high? That match made entirely no sense. First there should have been a DQ when Stevens was attacked by the NRC and then for some reason Mark is allowed to be tagged in when he isen't part of the match and 2. he isen't supposed to be cleared to wrestle. I couldn't rate it higher than 2 stars, because of all that.


But him not being cleared to wrestle was part of the story. He wanted to help his brother and get revenge on Kel Steenerico, so he went against the doctor's recommendations, and got past his family (his mum was trying to stop him) and ROH staff/students to get to the ring.

I gave it ****.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> You actually rated Briscoe/Stevens v.s Steen/Generico that high? That match made entirely no sense. First there should have been a DQ when Stevens was attacked by the NRC and then for some reason Mark is allowed to be tagged in when he isen't part of the match and 2. he isen't supposed to be cleared to wrestle. I couldn't rate it higher than 2 stars, because of all that.


Sorry, but Pro Wrestling = Fake.


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH™ said:


> But him not being cleared to wrestle was part of the story. He wanted to help his brother and get revenge on Kel Steenerico, so he went against the doctor's recommendations, and got past his family (his mum was trying to stop him) and ROH staff/students to get to the ring.
> 
> I gave it ****.


After reading that it makes me want to see that match up a whole lot more now....


----------



## KeepItFresh

ROH™ said:


> But him not being cleared to wrestle was part of the story. He wanted to help his brother and get revenge on Kel Steenerico, so he went against the doctor's recommendations, and got past his family (his mum was trying to stop him) and ROH staff/students to get to the ring.
> 
> I gave it ****.


I obviously knew all this, but he wasen't actually supposed to be in the match. So I am supposed to forget that fact and also that fact that their should have been a DQ called? All this stuff killed the match for me.



MrPaiMei said:


> Sorry, but Pro Wrestling = Fake.


Thanks for this useless fact.


----------



## -Mystery-

You look too deeply into a match. How the fuck do you enjoy matches?


----------



## Corey

Hailsabin said:


> After reading that it makes me want to see that match up a whole lot more now....


MrPaiMei posted it in the indy section, but it's in MP4, not sure if you can watch that or not...


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> MrPaiMei posted it in the indy section, but it's in MP4, not sure if you can watch that or not...


I could check it out, but thanks for the info.


----------



## KeepItFresh

-Mystery- said:


> You look too deeply into a match. How the fuck do you enjoy matches?


What now?

Those were blantly infront of my face. Not to hard to see. It would be harder to tell if someone is no selling which would kill a match for me too. I enjoyed the rest of the show by the way...


----------



## -Mystery-

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Those were blantly infront of my face. Not to hard to see. It would be harder to tell if someone is no selling which would kill a match for me too.


It's called STORY TELLING. Do you understand the meaning of those two words? Stevens being attacked added to the STORY of NRC/Resilience and Mark entering the match against doctors and family wishes added to the STORY of hatred between Briscoes/Steen & Generico.

Also, you must hate matches where the heel uses brass knuckles or other foreign objects behind the ref's back, right?


----------



## KeepItFresh

-Mystery- said:


> It's called STORY TELLING. Do you understand the meaning of those two words? Stevens being attacked added to the STORY of NRC/Resilience and Mark entering the match against doctors and family wishes added to the STORY of hatred between Briscoes/Steen & Generico.
> 
> Also, you must hate matches where the heel uses brass knuckles or other foreign objects behind the ref's back, right?


I love storytelling in matches quite frankly, but this was just way too much. Now I could see the referee looking past the DQ, because its ROH but then Mark Briscoe becomes a legal tag partner? So, the referee by passes all the rules to allow someone who isen't cleared to wrestle get involved? I just felt it was too much and killed the match for me.

That second question is completey different. Why would I not like that? That usually adds to the match in some shape or form. 

All I was looking for from my orginal comment was some feedback to why you liked it, instead of some comments insulting my intelligence.


----------



## -Mystery-

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I love storytelling in matches quite frankly, but this was just way too much. Now I could see the referee looking past the DQ, because its ROH but then Mark Briscoe becomes a legal tag partner? So, the referee by passes all the rules to allow someone who isen't cleared to wrestle get involved? I just felt it was too much and killed the match for me.
> 
> That second question is completey different. Why would I not like that? That usually adds to the match in some shape or form.
> 
> All I was looking for from my orginal comment was some feedback to why you liked it, instead of some comments insulting my intelligence.


There is no such thing in wrestling as too much story telling. The ref allowed Mark to be Jay's tag partner because the ref wanted it to be a fair and balanced match. It's that simple.

Also, you just contradicted yourself. You just said you don't mind heel tactics that should be a DQ but you say there should've been a DQ when NRC attacked Stevens. You make zero sense.


----------



## KeepItFresh

-Mystery- said:


> There is no such thing in wrestling as too much story telling. The ref allowed Mark to be Jay's tag partner because the ref wanted it to be a fair and balanced match. It's that simple.
> 
> Also, you just contradicted yourself. You just said you don't mind heel tactics that should be a DQ but you say there should've been a DQ when NRC attacked Stevens. You make zero sense.


I say there can be too much storytelling. You can easily overbook a segment and or match and I thought this was instance of that. If Mark Briscoe would have just tried in some way and form to help Jay win without actually being a tag parnter it would have made much more sense to me.

Also, I am pretty sure that when Stevens was powerbombed off the apron the ref was actually watching it. Thats where the difference is. I may actually have to go back to see that.

Edit: Just went back and the ref was indeed watching it happen.


----------



## -Mystery-

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I say there can be too much storytelling. You can easily overbook a segment and or match and I thought this was instance of that. If Mark Briscoe would have just tried in some way and form to help Jay win without actually being a tag parnter it would have made much more sense to me.
> 
> Also, I am pretty sure that when Stevens was powerbombed off the apron the ref was actually watching it. Thats where the difference is. I may actually have to go back to see that.


If Mark would've helped Jay with the win instead of tagging that probably would've called for heelish tactics and the Briscoes aren't heels.

Also, Stevens was thrown off the apron not powerbombed and the camera wasn't facing the ref so we don't know if he was looking or not.


----------



## KeepItFresh

-Mystery- said:


> If Mark would've helped Jay with the win instead of tagging that probably would've called for heelish tactics and the Briscoes aren't heels.
> 
> Also, Stevens was thrown off the apron not powerbombed and the camera wasn't facing the ref so we don't know if he was looking or not.


With the way Jay was attacking Kevin Steen over his attack from the last night I think you could still call The Briscoes faces if Mark was to extract revenge by helping Jay win the match for his brother.

Same differenece. The ref was telling them to go to the back through the ropes at the end of the NRC attack so I am guessing he caught it.


----------



## JD13

FYF: NYC
Adam Pearce vs Delirious - ** 3/4
Sara Del Rey/Alison Danger vs Alexa Thatcher/Daizee Haze - *(the shimmer matches need more time)
4 Way Fray - Xavier vs Jack Evans vs SHINGO vs Jimmy Jacobs - *** 1/4(fun stuff)
Tables Are Legal - Brent Albright vs BJ Whitmer - ***
ROH Tag Titles - Sydal/Daniels (c) vs Aries/Strong - *** 1/4
The Briscoes vs Colt Cabana/Nigel McGuinness - *** 1/2
Takeshi Morishima vs Samoa Joe - **** 1/4(i loved this)
ROH Title - Homicide (c) vs Jimmy Rave - *** 1/2

FYF: Philly
Nigel McGuinness vs TJ Perkins - **1/2
Claudio Castignoli vs Austin Aries - ** 3/4
Street Fight - Pearce/Jacobs/Lacey vs Cabana/Whitmer/Haze - ** 1/2(kind of a mess, but it was ok)
The Briscoes vs Kevin Steen/El Generico - ***1/2
Samoa Joe vs Jimmy Rave - ***1/2
FIP Title - Roderick Strong (c) vs Delirious - N/R
ROH Tag Titles - Sydal/Daniels (c) vs SHINGO/Jack Evans - *** 1/2
ROH World Title - Homicide (c) vs Takeshi Morishima - *** 1/2


----------



## Obfuscation

JD13 said:


> FYF: NYC
> Adam Pearce vs Delirious - ** 3/4
> Sara Del Rey/Alison Danger vs Alexa Thatcher/Daizee Haze - *(the shimmer matches need more time)
> 4 Way Fray - Xavier vs Jack Evans vs SHINGO vs Jimmy Jacobs - *** 1/4(fun stuff)
> Tables Are Legal - Brent Albright vs BJ Whitmer - ***
> ROH Tag Titles - Sydal/Daniels (c) vs Aries/Strong - *** 1/4
> The Briscoes vs Colt Cabana/Nigel McGuinness - *** 1/2
> Takeshi Morishima vs Samoa Joe - **** 1/4(i loved this)
> ROH Title - Homicide (c) vs Jimmy Rave - *** 1/2
> 
> FYF: Philly
> Nigel McGuinness vs TJ Perkins - **1/2
> Claudio Castignoli vs Austin Aries - ** 3/4
> Street Fight - Pearce/Jacobs/Lacey vs Cabana/Whitmer/Haze - ** 1/2(kind of a mess, but it was ok)
> *The Briscoes vs Kevin Steen/El Generico - ***1/2*
> Samoa Joe vs Jimmy Rave - ***1/2
> FIP Title - Roderick Strong (c) vs Delirious - N/R
> ROH Tag Titles - Sydal/Daniels (c) vs SHINGO/Jack Evans - *** 1/2
> ROH World Title - Homicide (c) vs Takeshi Morishima - *** 1/2


I have a feeling people are going to give you a piece of their mind on that one.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Hailsabin said:


> I have a feeling people are going to give you a piece of their mind on that one.


Haha.

I've already made my feelings known about it. I have no need to argue with anybody else.


----------



## Corey

JD13 said:


> The Briscoes vs Kevin Steen/El Generico - ***1/2


Why so low? I thought it was excellent. ****1/4 from me.

You got it right Hailsabin...


----------



## JD13

I really dont think it deserves a much higher rating than that. Dont get me wrong it was a solid match and id say MOTN, but in my opinion it wasnt ****. You can push me to ***3/4 but thats as much as im willing to budge.


----------



## CMAngle33

Recommendations for RF Video sale please.


----------



## -Mystery-

CMAngle33 said:


> Recommendations for RF Video sale please.


King of the Indys and Behind Closed Doors with Raven Vol. 1


----------



## StylinProfilin

Can I get someone's opinion on ROH Night of Tribute.


----------



## CMAngle33

-Mystery- said:


> King of the Indys and Behind Closed Doors with Raven Vol. 1


Thanks. Behind Closed Doors looks like a shoot interview, and I can't find King of the Indys. What would you recommend in the way of PWG?


Edit: Found KotI.


----------



## StraightEdge

StylinProfilin said:


> Can I get someone's opinion on ROH Night of Tribute.





> NOA is great if your an Eddie Guerrero fan, plus it has AJ Styles first match in ROH, which is a great match as well.


Someone Posted that A Couple Days Ago (Can't Remeber Who), Credit Goes to him.


----------



## El Conquistador

*CZW "Tournament of Death 6"*
1. The BLKOUT vs. Team Andrew **1/2
2. Ladders & Light Tubes: Danny Havoc vs. Scotty Vortex ***
3. Home Run Derby: Insane Lane vs. Freak Show **1/2
4. Shattered Dreams: Mad Man Pondo vs. DJ Hyde **1/4
5. FBTW: Toby Klein vs. Brain Damage ***1/2
6. Tables, Light Tubes, & Chairs: Die Hard vs. Drake Younger ***1/2
7. NRBW: Necro Butcher vs. John Zandig ***
8. Wheedwacker: Danny Havoc vs. DJ Hyde vs. Drake Younger ***1/4
9. FBTW: Necro Butcher vs. Brain Damage vs. Insane Lane **3/4
10. CJ O'Dyle vs. Greg Excellent 1/2*
11. Ryan McBride vs. Chrisjen Hayme vs. Andrew Steel *1/4
12. Divide & Conquer: Drake Younger vs. Brain Damage ***1/3


----------



## Obfuscation

CMAngle33 said:


> Thanks. Behind Closed Doors looks like a shoot interview, and I can't find King of the Indys.* What would you recommend in the way of PWG?*
> 
> Edit: Found KotI.


BOLA 05 Night 1/2
BOLA 06 Nights 1/2/3
ASW V Nights 1/2
Crusin For A Brusin
Astonishing X-Mas
Please Don't Call It(The OC)
Enchantment Under The Sea

that is just a few, I also reccomend any of the All Star Weekends tbh. And go to highspots.com, they have about 6 good to solid shows for less that 8 bucks, I'd pick them up. A good way to check out the older days in 04.


----------



## McQueen

StylinProfilin said:


> Can I get someone's opinion on ROH Night of Tribute.


First of I think most of you are confusing this show with _A Night of Appreciation_ from 2002, this is a late 2005 show. It's a solid show but nothing to kick yourself over if you pass on it. The Sydal/Styles/Daniels 3-way, the # 1 Condenders tag match and the ROH World Title match are all good matches but nothing amazing.

Would be a good free or 10 dollar pic but don't know if I'd still say the show is worth a full $20 (it was one of the first shows I bought)

If anyone cares I edited in my explainations for my Fighting Spirit ratings
Link here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/214635-official-indy-dvd-help-thread-881.html


----------



## Platt

FYI..


ROHHelp said:


> POST FOURTH OF JULY SALE- TAKE 30% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE REQUIRED!!!
> 
> Don't miss this gigantic savings event. This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> This is also a great way to save money on tickets to upcoming live ROH events!!!
> 
> To redeem your 30% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: fourth into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 7/9/07 at 10pm EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## -Mystery-

Glad I waited to buy the new FIP show. I'm holding out hope they release the next FIP DVD today but I doubt it. I'll probably pick up the new FIP show and Hero's t-shirt.


----------



## ROH

Hailsabin said:


> I have a feeling people are going to give you a piece of their mind on that one.


Well, it wasn't that good. Live ratings were ALL ****1/2+ (some dude even said ****3/4, maybe *****), but on DVD it was nowhere near that. The first time I watched it I gave it ***1/2, good but nothing special. When I re-watched it it was pretty awesome, like ***3/4, maybe ****, but it's still an overrated match due to the live reports.


----------



## -Mystery-

Just picked up New Years Classic 2007 along with Hero and NRC's shirts.


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> If anyone cares I edited in my explainations for my Fighting Spirit ratings
> Link here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/214635-official-indy-dvd-help-thread-881.html


Cool! I care...

Agree on Cross, some of the spots he did in that match were ridiculous. LMAO at this comment: "Cross your a great athlete but GTFO and actually learn how to work you putz". GTFO indeed.


----------



## McQueen

ROH™ said:


> Cool! I care...
> 
> Agree on Cross, some of the spots he did in that match were ridiculous. LMAO at this comment: "Cross your a great athlete but GTFO and actually learn how to work you putz". GTFO indeed.


I try


----------



## -Mystery-

I like Cross.


----------



## ROH

...

GTFO, Cross:


----------



## Caligula

Made my IVP order on June 18th, and he just shipped it yesterday.


Nice service


----------



## Platt

Killa CaLi said:


> Made my IVP order on June 18th, and he just shipped it yesterday.
> 
> 
> Nice service


I ordered mine on the 22nd and they arrived 3 days ago to the UK


----------



## McQueen

Killa CaLi said:


> Made my IVP order on June 18th, and he just shipped it yesterday.
> 
> 
> Nice service


I got my last IPV order in 3 days.


----------



## ROH

IVP normally ROCK with me.


----------



## Corey

I ordered from IVP on June 30th and it still hasn't shipped yet..


----------



## Caligula

Platt said:


> I ordered mine on the 22nd and they arrived 3 days ago to the UK


Thanks for the help.


----------



## -Mystery-

*FIP Chasing The Dragon*
1. Alex Pourteau vs. Kenny King - *3/4
2. Kory Chavis vs. Ryan Drago - **1/4
3. Shingo Takagi vs. Erick Stevens - ***1/4
4. Black Market vs. The Heartbreak Express (FIP Tag Team Title Match)- **
5. Fast & Furious vs. Chasyn Rance & Seth Delay - ***
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Sal Rinauro (FIP Heavyweight Title Match) - ***1/2
7. Davey Richards vs. Colt Cabana vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Canadian Cougar vs. Steve Madison (Six Way Elimination #1 Contenders Match) - ***3/4

Overall show rating - *** - ***1/4


----------



## Caligula

Seems like there's never any matches over ***3/4 in FIP :sad:


----------



## -Mystery-

Killa CaLi said:


> Seems like there's never any matches over ***3/4 in FIP :sad:


Well, FIP is marketed towards woman and children and lets face it, woman and especially children don't want to see 30+ minute mat classics like we see in ROH. You don't get tons of MOTYCs from FIP but you get some really good well rounded shows.


----------



## JD13

Killa CaLi said:


> Seems like there's never any matches over ***3/4 in FIP :sad:


I think ROH is the only indy were you realy see many matches go ****+ on a regular basis to be fair.


----------



## Caligula

If anybody has the Bret Hart comp. from IVP, what did you rate Bret/Misawa? I expect it to be good.



-Mystery- said:


> Well, FIP is marketed towards woman and children and lets face it, woman and especially children don't want to see 30+ minute mat classics like we see in ROH. You don't get tons of MOTYCs from FIP but you get some really good well rounded shows.


o :$


----------



## Obfuscation

-Mystery- said:


> Well, FIP is marketed towards woman and children and lets face it, woman and especially children don't want to see 30+ minute mat classics like we see in ROH. You don't get tons of MOTYCs from FIP but you get some really good well rounded shows.


I personally think that is a better thing. You don't want all of the same stuff that happens in ROH to happen in FIP with all of the classics and 30+ min bouts. I find it being different to be a very good thing.


----------



## musdy

-Mystery- said:


> Well, FIP is marketed towards woman and children and lets face it, woman and especially children don't want to see 30+ minute mat classics like we see in ROH. You don't get tons of MOTYCs from FIP but you get some really good well rounded shows.


so its a family friendly promotion???


----------



## Corey

Killa CaLi said:


> If anybody has the Bret Hart comp. from IVP, what did you rate Bret/Misawa? I expect it to be good.


Never mind, I'm watching it right now and I'll edit this post again with my rating.

EDIT: Well, just finished. I was a bit disaapointed, shitty finish. They could of had a better match with more time. Bret hit a sick looking atomic drop/backbreaker thing though. ***1/4 - ***1/2 for me.


----------



## Caligula

Thanks, I'm a little disappointed 


How's the video quality on that DVD though?


----------



## Corey

Killa CaLi said:


> Thanks, I'm a little disappointed
> 
> 
> How's the video quality on that DVD though?


IVP has it listed as EX (excellent) so it's gotta be good. I watched it on my comp which was VHS quality...


----------



## Obfuscation

musdy said:


> so its a family friendly promotion???


I don't believe its like Chikara where the F-Word can't be said but I could be wrong.

From the FIP I have seen, Fuck was said.


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> I don't believe its like Chikara where the F-Word can't be said but I could be wrong.
> 
> From the FIP I have seen, Fuck was said.


Really? I didn't know that. Mostly it's family friendly as faces are faces & heels are heels. No tweeners what so ever.

Anybody have star ratings on FIP Flordia Rumble 2006?


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> Really? I didn't know that. Mostly it's family friendly as faces are faces & heels are heels. No tweeners what so ever.
> 
> Anybody have star ratings on FIP Flordia Rumble 2006?


Didn't know about the F-word being said or the thing about Chikara not allowing it?

Mystery posted it a page or two back.


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> Didn't know about the F-word being said or the thing about Chikara not allowing it?
> 
> Mystery posted it a page or two back.


Oh yeah thanks. I can't to order the new FIP show. Jacobs vs. Sweeney sold me instantly lol.


----------



## ROH

My Japoan comp (from www.buythematch.com) arrived! But what's so good, is that match #1 was missing (Massaaki Mochuzuki + Susumu Yokosuka vs CIMA + Don Fuji), so he threw in a *BEST OF RICKY MARVIN COMP* with it! Awesome stuff.


----------



## watts63

ROH™ said:


> My Japoan comp (from www.buythematch.com) arrived! But what's so good, is that match #1 was missing (Massaaki Mochuzuki + Susumu Yokosuka vs CIMA + Don Fuji), so he threw in a *BEST OF RICKY MARVIN COMP* with it! Awesome stuff.


That's cool.


----------



## MrPaiMei

ROH™ said:


> My Japoan comp (from www.buythematch.com) arrived! But what's so good, is that match #1 was missing (Massaaki Mochuzuki + Susumu Yokosuka vs CIMA + Don Fuji), so he threw in a *BEST OF RICKY MARVIN COMP* with it! Awesome stuff.


Ricky Marvin is the best in the world today. Not joking, not exaggerating.


----------



## ROH

^ Have you got the comp? Is it any good?


----------



## MrPaiMei

ROH™ said:


> ^ Have you got the comp? Is it any good?


I have A Ricky Marvin comp, likely not the one you have. If you got a matchlist I could try and recall some reatings.


----------



## Corey

^^ I believe he's talking about the one on IVP, since it's also a buythematch.com compilation.


----------



## CMAngle33

I signed Ricky Marvin in EWR .

If you like Alex Shelley, and you like Japan, you might like this DVD I have called the Best of Alex Shelley in Japan. I got it from this wrestling place near me and it was awesome. Looking on IVP allows me to realize it was their Best of Alex Shelley V.1 with custom cover art. Check out the match listings.

* TLC Match: Alex Shelley & Masato Tanaka vs. Dick Togo & Sonjay Dutt (3/15/05)
* Alex Shelley & Tatsuhito Takaiwa vs. Masato Tanaka & Tetsuhiro Kuroda (3/23/05)
* Alex Shelley vs. Leonardo Spanky (3/25/05)
* Alex Shelley & Leonardo Spanky vs. Minoru Fujita & Ikuto Hidaka (3/27/05)
* Alex Shelley vs. PSYCHO (5/20/05)
* Alex Shelley vs. Osamu Namiguchi (5/26/05)
* Alex Shelley & Tadao Yasuda vs. Kamikaze & Ikuto Hidaka (7/29/05)
* Alex Shelley vs. Ikuto Hidaka (7/31/05)

I haven't watched the whole DVD yet, but the TLC was **** 1/2. Togo & Tanaka were amazing. Besides watching the rest of the DVD, what I'm doing is uploading the whole thing for all my homies. It should be up in the file exchange section soon.


----------



## watts63

CMAngle33 said:


> I signed Ricky Marvin in EWR .


LOL! He's my Jr. Champion in my EWR game lol. Anyways, thx for the recommend on Best of Shelley in japan.

Anybody has star ratings on best of rocky romero in japan?

*ROH Respect is Earned PPV Edition*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Jay & Mark Briscoe (c) vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli ****1/2

Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji ****

Takeshi Morishima & Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA ***1/2-***3/4

*Grudge Match*
Roderick Strong vs. Delirious ***1/2

*ROH World Championship*
Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. BJ Whitmer **1/2

****Steen/Generico & Briscoes Brawl Was Genius; Video Packages Were Pretty Good; Larry Sweeney & Adam Pearce Performed Good Promos; ORDER THIS F'N PPV****​


----------



## ROH

Watched half of my Japan comp, and so far it is ROCKING.

Shuji Kondo vs Nakijama was INCREDIBLE, high ****1/2. 

Doi/Yoshino was awesome, I'd say ****. 

The Do Fixer/Blood Gen 6 man was clipped (ANGER) but awesome, like the ROH one at SCOH1. I'd give it ****_****1/4, but if I saw the FUILL match the rating would probably be higher. 

Shingo/BxB Hulk I just couldn't get into, something didn't seem to click. ***1/4_***1/2 for me.


----------



## Blasko

^ It's BxB.

He's pretty worthless, IMO.


----------



## Corey

ROH™ said:


> Shingo/BxB Hulk I just couldn't get into, something didn't seem to click. ***1/4_***1/2 for me.


Is that the one from 4/23/2006? If so, I thought that match was great. I gave it ****. I kinda like BxB... :$


----------



## ROH

^ Yeah, it was that match.

I like BxB, I think he just needs to add more big moves to his arsenal. His current finisher (that pumphandle move) kinda sucks.


----------



## T-C

How can someone not like BxB Hulk???????

For a guy who has been wrestling the amount of time he has, he is really, really great. Hell for any kind of wrestler with any kind of experience he is really great.


----------



## CMAngle33

I also got a best of Danielson comp. I guess it's like a cocktail of the IVP ones. Here's the matches.

American Dragon & Curry Man vs Jado & Gedo
American Dragon & Curry Man vs Ryusuke Taguchi & Hirooki Guto
American Dragon vs Sean Waltman
American Dragon vs Chad Collyer
American Dragon vs Rocky Romero
Koji Kanemoto, Ultimo Dragon & American Dragon vs Heat, Tiger Mask & Maomichi Marufugi
Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Fujita vs American Dragon & Rocky Romero
Ultimo Dragon, American Dragon & Curry Man vs Jado, Gedo, & Katesushi Takemura
Koji Kanemoto vs American Dragon

I watched Dragon vs X-Pac and it sucked. I watched Dragon vs Romero and it sucked. Any recommendations as to what wouldn't suck? I'll try to rip this too.


----------



## McQueen

ROH™ said:


> ^ Yeah, it was that match.
> 
> I like BxB, I think he just needs to add more big moves to his arsenal. His current finisher (that pumphandle move) kinda sucks.


I like the EVO, pumphandle emerald frosion. BxB is not a big guy so I'm not expecting a Kobashi-esqe arsenal of bombs.

I don't watch a whole lot of Dragon Gate and I'm just now kinda getting into it but BxB is easily on of my favorites in the promotion behind D Kid, Susumu and CIMA.


----------



## ROH

CMAngle33 said:


> American Dragon & Curry Man vs Jado & Gedo


This match is funny to me on so many levels.


----------



## watts63

I'm interested in making an order on buythematch.com

-Minoru Suzuki vs. Yuji Nagata (Triple Crown) (1/4/07) 

-Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi (GHC Title) (3/1/03)

-CIMA & Magnitude Kishiwada & Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. Ryo Saito & Dragon Kid & Naoki Tanisaki & Anthony W. Mori (Captain's Fall Elimation Match) (1/27/06)

-Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Shuji Kondo (AJPW Jr. Title) (2/14/07) 

-Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Takashi Sugiura (GHC Jr. Tag Titles) (1/7/07) 

-Masato Yoshino vs. Jack Evans (Open the Brave Gate) (4/23/06) 

-Kotaro Suzuki & Ricky Marvin vs. Kenichiro Arai & Taku Iwasa (GHC Jr. Tag Title) (6/3/07) 

-Taiji Ishimori vs. KENTA (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title) (4/24/06) 

How is this list? Any changes that need to be made?


----------



## KingKicks

watts63 said:


> I'm interested in making an order on buythematch.com
> 
> *-Minoru Suzuki vs. Yuji Nagata (Triple Crown) (1/4/07)
> 
> -Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi (GHC Title) (3/1/03)
> *
> -CIMA & Magnitude Kishiwada & Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. Ryo Saito & Dragon Kid & Naoki Tanisaki & Anthony W. Mori (Captain's Fall Elimation Match) (1/27/06)
> 
> -Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Shuji Kondo (AJPW Jr. Title) (2/14/07)
> 
> -Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Takashi Sugiura (GHC Jr. Tag Titles) (1/7/07)
> 
> *-Masato Yoshino vs. Jack Evans (Open the Brave Gate) (4/23/06) *
> 
> -Kotaro Suzuki & Ricky Marvin vs. Kenichiro Arai & Taku Iwasa (GHC Jr. Tag Title) (6/3/07)
> 
> -Taiji Ishimori vs. KENTA (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title) (4/24/06)
> 
> How is this list? Any changes that need to be made?


I've only seen those ones and they are great especially Kobashi vs. Misawa.


----------



## McQueen

watts63 said:


> I'm interested in making an order on buythematch.com
> 
> -Minoru Suzuki vs. Yuji Nagata (Triple Crown) (1/4/07)
> 
> -Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi (GHC Title) (3/1/03)
> 
> -CIMA & Magnitude Kishiwada & Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. Ryo Saito & Dragon Kid & Naoki Tanisaki & Anthony W. Mori (Captain's Fall Elimation Match) (1/27/06)
> 
> -Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Shuji Kondo (AJPW Jr. Title) (2/14/07)
> 
> *-Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Takashi Sugiura (GHC Jr. Tag Titles) (1/7/07) *
> 
> -Masato Yoshino vs. Jack Evans (Open the Brave Gate) (4/23/06)
> 
> -Kotaro Suzuki & Ricky Marvin vs. Kenichiro Arai & Taku Iwasa (GHC Jr. Tag Title) (6/3/07)
> 
> *-Taiji Ishimori vs. KENTA (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title) (4/24/06)*
> 
> How is this list? Any changes that need to be made?


Take that match out it was good but not really awesome, Kanemaru kinda sandbagged it which is a shame cause when he's on he's awesome. KENTA vs Ishimori was also decent and passable.

Some recent matches all from New Japan I thought were excellent were:

(1/4/07)Toshiaki Kawada vs Shinsuke Nakamura

(2/18?/07) IWGP Title Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Koji Kanemoto

(4/13/07) IWGP Title Match: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs "Mr. IWGP" Yuji Nagata


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> I'm interested in making an order on buythematch.com
> 
> 1-Minoru Suzuki vs. Yuji Nagata (Triple Crown) (1/4/07)
> 
> 2-Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi (GHC Title) (3/1/03)
> 
> 3-CIMA & Magnitude Kishiwada & Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. Ryo Saito & Dragon Kid & Naoki Tanisaki & Anthony W. Mori (Captain's Fall Elimation Match) (1/27/06)
> 
> 4-Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Shuji Kondo (AJPW Jr. Title) (2/14/07)
> 
> 5-Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Takashi Sugiura (GHC Jr. Tag Titles) (1/7/07)
> 
> 6-Masato Yoshino vs. Jack Evans (Open the Brave Gate) (4/23/06)
> 
> 7-Kotaro Suzuki & Ricky Marvin vs. Kenichiro Arai & Taku Iwasa (GHC Jr. Tag Title) (6/3/07)
> 
> 8-Taiji Ishimori vs. KENTA (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title) (4/24/06)
> 
> How is this list? Any changes that need to be made?


1 - I'm gonna watch that tomorrow.
2 - One of the best matches ever.
3 - Haven't seen.
4 - FUCKING AWESOME MATCH!
5 - Dissapointing match. Like **1/4.
6 - Haven't seen it, but heard it's pretty good.
7 - Havwen't seen it.
8 - Really good match, although Ishmori isn't really built to have any chance of winning the title.


----------



## watts63

Thanks guys. You all been repped & I'm gonna switch the Briscoes match to...

Susumu Yokosuka vs. Ryo Saito (Open the Dream Gate Title) (4/23/06)

Naruki Doi & Gamma vs. CIMA & Don Fujii (4/23/06)


----------



## McQueen

watts63 said:


> Thanks guys. You all been repped & I'm gonna switch the Briscoes match to...
> 
> Susumu Yokosuka vs. Ryo Saito (Open the Dream Gate Title) (4/23/06)
> 
> Naruki Doi & Gamma vs. CIMA & Don Fujii (4/23/06)


*cough* Nagata vs Tanahashi plz *cough*

Really man you should just get DG 4/23/06 its a good show except I didn't like the 1st match.


----------



## Corey

watts63 said:


> Thanks guys. You all been repped & I'm gonna switch the Briscoes match to...
> 
> Susumu Yokosuka vs. Ryo Saito (Open the Dream Gate Title) (4/23/06)
> 
> Naruki Doi & Gamma vs. CIMA & Don Fujii (4/23/06)


Two very good matches. I have Ryo/Susumu at **** - ****1/4 and the tag match at ***3/4. I enjoyed the Dragon Kid/TOKYO vs. Arai/Mochizuki match from the same show a bit more but you can't go wrong wth either one.

Also I'll throw in some ratings from other stuff in your comp:

2-Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi (GHC Title) (3/1/03) - *****
6-Masato Yoshino vs. Jack Evans (Open the Brave Gate) (4/23/06) - ***1/2



Mcqueen said:


> Really man you should just get DG 4/23/06 its a good show except I didn't like the 1st match.


I laughed my ass off during that match, Turboman was botching everywhere.


----------



## JD13

Just watched this:FYF: Dayton
Nigel McGuinness/Colt Cabana vs Jimmy Jacobs/Brent Albright - ***
Jimmy Rave vs Sterling Keenan - **
Lacey vs Daizee Haze - ** 3/4(i love these 2)
Three Way - Christopher Daniels vs Jay Briscoe vs Homicide - *** 1/2
Dragon Gate open the brave gate Title match - Matt Sydal (c) vs Austin Aries - *** 1/4
Tank Toland vs Mitch Franklin - N/R
Six Man Mayhem - Roderick Strong vs SHINGO vs Claudio Castignoli vs Matt Cross vs Mark Briscoe vs Pelle Primaeu - **** 1/4(this was awesome, Pelle really stepped up here) 
Samoa Joe vs Davey Richards - *** 3/4(sick muscle buster)
ROH World Title - Takeshi Morishima (c) vs BJ Whitmer - *** 1/4

Very good show, i loved the 6 man mayhem.


----------



## McQueen

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I laughed my ass off during that match, Turboman was botching everywhere.


Turboman hitting the camera man was awesome. I just don't like that Akira whatever guy, I don't find him funny or entertaining.

By the way **** you for having such an awesome sig, I love it bro


----------



## Corey

McQueen said:


> Turboman hitting the camera man was awesome. I just don't like that Akira whatever guy, I don't find him funny or entertaining.
> 
> By the way **** you for having such an awesome sig, I love it bro


That was so damn funny. Akira Tozawa really doesn't do anything for me either. He had a hole in the krotch of his pants in that match... 

Yeah found the sig on google... I love it too. 

And on a side note, I'm really started to get pissed at IVP. It's been a week and no shipment...


----------



## ROH

No-one can top my Nakajima/Kondo sig!


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH™ said:


> No-one can top my Nakajima/Kondo sig!


Who?

ROH you picked up YLC 07 or Anniversario! at all? I was curious seeing how I might pick one of those up right now.


----------



## ROH

Aniversario!? are sitting in my DVD cupboard. I've been really busy with ROH, Japanese stuff and reviewing recently, I've like forgotten about them. Alas, I still have more ROH and Japanese stuff to watch, and ROH to review. And then I'm on holiday/abroad the week after, so I doubt I'll watch 'em for a while. 

I'll probably pick up YLC07 in a few weeks time when I have some cash.


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH™ said:


> Aniversario!? are sitting in my DVD cupboard. I've been really busy with ROH, Japanese stuff and reviewing recently, I've like forgotten about them. Alas, I still have more ROH and Japanese stuff to watch, and ROH to review. And then I'm on holiday/abroad the week after, so I doubt I'll watch 'em for a while.
> 
> I'll probably pick up YLC07 in a few weeks time when I have some cash.


Ahh I see. I might pick up Aniversario! even before you watch it, it seems Well thanks for letting me know anyways.

I will be looking forward to seeing what you think about YLC when you pick it up.


----------



## Platt

ROH™ said:


> No-one can top my Nakajima/Kondo sig!



Maybe can't top it but i can give you 5 minutes to remove it before i have to remove it for you and ban you for a week in the process which i'd rather not have to do.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Hailsabin said:


> Who?


Katsuhiko Nakajima is the apprentice and heir apparent to Kensuke Sasaki. He's a kicky guy and probably surperior in that aspect to KENTA, in my opinion.

Shuji Kondo is an old Toryumon gy who left for AJPW when the Ultimo split went down. He still shows up in El Dorado all the time.

As for the match, I reall dug it and have it as a MOTYC, but I had it just outside my top 10. I've been told to watch it again (I was REALLY sick of wrestling at the point, when I watched it I had gone on a 3 day run watching all of KoT and the ROH December doubleshot) and I will tonight, along with the rematch that just went down during the junior league. Definatly ****+, everyone check it out.


----------



## watts63

JD13 said:


> Just watched this:FYF: Dayton
> Nigel McGuinness/Colt Cabana vs Jimmy Jacobs/Brent Albright - ***
> Jimmy Rave vs Sterling Keenan - **
> Lacey vs Daizee Haze - ** 3/4(i love these 2)
> Three Way - Christopher Daniels vs Jay Briscoe vs Homicide - *** 1/2
> Dragon Gate open the brave gate Title match - Matt Sydal (c) vs Austin Aries - *** 1/4
> Tank Toland vs Mitch Franklin - N/R
> *Six Man Mayhem - Roderick Strong vs SHINGO vs Claudio Castignoli vs Matt Cross vs Mark Briscoe vs Pelle Primaeu - **** 1/4(this was awesome, Pelle really stepped up here)*
> Samoa Joe vs Davey Richards - *** 3/4(sick muscle buster)
> ROH World Title - Takeshi Morishima (c) vs BJ Whitmer - *** 1/4
> 
> Very good show, i loved the 6 man mayhem.


I love that mat too. Primeau stepped up BIG time & actually was the focus of the match. Now I'm a fan of Pelle now.


----------



## McQueen

MrPaiMei said:


> Katsuhiko Nakajima is the apprentice and heir apparent to Kensuke Sasaki. He's a kicky guy and probably surperior in that aspect to KENTA, in my opinion.


Damn right Nakajima > KENTA 

That kid is a f'n phenom and is so incredibly good for being only 20, and as you mensioned being the apprentice of Sasaki is an incredible honor. I however have not seen this match yet and will now be slinking off hanging my head in shame

And ROH, the kick Nagata hits Tanahashi with in their title bout is even better. I wish I had a gif of it


----------



## Corey

Has anyone seen any of Jericho and Ultimo's matches in WAR back in 1995?


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> Damn right Nakajima > KENTA
> 
> That kid is a f'n phenom and is so incredibly good for being only 20, and as you mensioned being the apprentice of Sasaki is an incredible honor. I however have not seen this match yet and will now be slinking off hanging my head in shame


I can't wait to get that match in the mail man. Nakajima is the Future of Puro.


----------



## MrPaiMei

McQueen said:


> Damn right Nakajima > KENTA
> 
> That kid is a f'n phenom and is so incredibly good for being only 20, and as you mensioned being the apprentice of Sasaki is an incredible honor. I however have not seen this match yet and will now be slinking off hanging my head in shame
> 
> And ROH, the kick Nagata hits Tanahashi with in their title bout is even better. I wish I had a gif of it


My god is he incredible for 20. Kenskay musta cradle robbed that kid considering how long it seems they've been together. And for an Office fan as I believe you are, the post match is really emotional and awesome.


----------



## McQueen

MrPaiMei said:


> My god is he incredible for 20. Kenskay musta cradle robbed that kid considering how long it seems they've been together. And for an Office fan as I believe you are, the post match is really emotional and awesome.


That's a match I definately plan on getting my hands on sooner rather than later.

Now I feel like watching Kensuke Office vs Go-Bashi


----------



## JD13

Gonna make an order on smartmark, i was thinking:
IWA:MS TPI 06
CZW cage of death 8
Chikara Rey de voladores
Chikara the crushing weight of mainstream ignorance
FSM Chapter 2
UWA hour of the dragon
IWAS Carnage cup
I also like the card for CZW deja vu 3, + IWA:MS were no joke but im not sure there worth it.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Corey

JD13 said:


> Gonna make an order on smartmark, i was thinking:
> IWA:MS TPI 06
> CZW cage of death 8
> Chikara Rey de voladores
> Chikara the crushing weight of mainstream ignorance
> FSM Chapter 2
> UWA hour of the dragon
> IWAS Carnage cup
> I also like the card for CZW deja vu 3, + IWA:MS were no joke but im not sure there worth it.
> Any suggestions?


We're No Joke should definitely be in there.


----------



## watts63

Also IWA-MS HURT 2007 & TPI '04.


----------



## JD13

Gonna make an order on smartmark, i was thinking:
IWA:MS TPI 06
CZW cage of death 8
Chikara Rey de voladores
Chikara the crushing weight of mainstream ignorance
FSM Chapter 2
UWA hour of the dragon
IWAS Carnage cup
I also like the card for CZW deja vu 3, + IWA:MS were no joke but im not sure there worth it.
Any suggestions?

edit-dont know what i did there,sorry.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Good Times, Great Memories*
1. Delirious vs. Gran Akuma vs. Mike Quackenbush vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Hallowicked vs. Jigsaw (Six Man Mayhem) - ***3/4
2. Christopher Daniels vs. Erick Stevens - ***1/2
3. Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave (Four Corner Survival) - ***1/4
4. Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero - ***1/2
5. Takeshi Morishima vs. Shingo (ROH World Title Match) - ****1/4
6. Tank Toland vs. Alex Payne - *
7. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans - ***1/4
8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) - *****
9. Colt Cabana vs. Adam Pearce - ***

Overall show rating - ***3/4


----------



## Caligula

***** ? :shocked:


----------



## -Mystery-

Killa CaLi said:


> ***** ? :shocked:


Indeed, my friend. I absolutely loved this match and tag wrestling in general (maybe I'm a bit biased because of that). The action between the two teams was flawless and the tag work between the two teams was a thing of beauty. Even though I knew the outcome I was still on the edge of my seat counting the pin fall attempts near the end. I was so captivated by this match that I didn't see any reason why not to give it 5 stars.


----------



## Corey

I don't know what it is but I just can't give that match the full 5. For some reason I just fell like it was missing something, but I have no idea what... Have you watched it yet CaLi?


----------



## Caligula

Nah, I haven't seen it yet. I download it a few days ago but haven't gotten around to watching it. Sounds amazing, I'll check it out soon.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I gave it ****3/4. It's stupid to argue 1/4* so I'm not, but to me, a match has to have a certain special something to get the 5* push. This may have been the best Briscoe tag ever, but for it to be 5*, I'd really need it to do something really differant or innovative rather than just be the best of something. I don't know, I'm rambling.


----------



## Future Star

I agree. That could be my favorite match ever..i enjoyed it so mich..i would say on my first viewing a ***** match, but i'll have to re-watch, i might have overated it a bit due to me being biased on the part of both teams


----------



## Obfuscation

-Mystery- said:


> *ROH Good Times, Great Memories*
> 1. Delirious vs. Gran Akuma vs. Mike Quackenbush vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Hallowicked vs. Jigsaw (Six Man Mayhem) - ***3/4
> 2. Christopher Daniels vs. Erick Stevens - ***1/2
> 3. Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave (Four Corner Survival) - ***1/4
> 4. Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero - ***1/2
> 5. Takeshi Morishima vs. Shingo (ROH World Title Match) - ****1/4
> 6. Tank Toland vs. Alex Payne - *
> 7. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans - ***1/4
> *8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) - ******
> 9. Colt Cabana vs. Adam Pearce - ***
> 
> Overall show rating - ***3/4


Fuck it, I need to find a link for that match up right now.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> Fuck it, I need to find a link for that match up right now.


Me too man...I need to see this match.


----------



## CMAngle33

Hailsabin said:


> Fuck it, I need to find a link for that match up right now.


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UH2NC5ZT



The match started off a little too slow for me, and I was cranky so I popped in the Undertaker DVD.


----------



## Word

CMAngle33 said:


> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UH2NC5ZT
> 
> 
> 
> The match started off a little too slow for me, and I was cranky so I popped in the *Undertaker DVD*.


Shame on you! This tag match was awesome.

EDIT - Best ROH Event from 05-07? Need to buy a few.


----------



## ROH

I didn't think that tag match had nearly enough nearfalls to get the full 5*. I mean they wrestled the match with no nearfalls for like 32 minutes, and then there was only like 4-5 minutes of nearfalls. It left me wanting more, I think there should have been twice as many nearfalls (add in a doomsday device, a (spike) Jay driller and a Cradle shock) for it to get the full monty.


----------



## Future Star

Word.Life said:


> Shame on you! This tag match was awesome.
> 
> EDIT - Best ROH Event from 05-07? Need to buy a few.


Manhattan Mayhem
Better Than Our Best
Unified
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Final Battle 2006
FYF Liverpool
FYF Finale 
Supercard of Honor II
Respect is Earned


----------



## KingKicks

Can't go wrong with any of Future Star's choices.


----------



## ROH

*DVD from www.buythematch.com*

(*Dragon Gate*)

1. Shingo Takagi vs. BxB Hulk (4/23/06) - ****1/4_***1/2* (Good, but I couldn't really get into it, and something didn't seem to click)

2. Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi & Dragon Kid vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi & Don Fujii (Open the Triangle Gate) (7/3/05) - ****** (The rating would be alot higher if the match wasn't clipped, what I saw was awesome though)

3. Masato Yoshino vs. Naruki Doi (Open the Brave Gate Tournament) (2/24/06) - ****3/4_***** (AWESOME match)

(*NOAH*)

4. Taiji Ishimori vs. Naomichi Marufuji (6/3/07) - ****3/4* (Really great match, would have gotten higher if the fans weren't dead)

(*AJPW*)

5. Shuji Kondo vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (AJPW Jr. Title) (2/14/07) - *****1/2* (AWESOEMAWESOMEAWESOME match, would've gotten ****3/4 if Nakajima put on an arm submission in the finishing sequence)

(*NJPW*)

6. Minoru Suzuki vs. Yuji Nagata (Triple Crown) (1/4/07) - ***** (This really wasn't my cup of tea, good story, but really slow paced and I really can't get into Nagata)

7. Yuji Nagata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (IWGP Title) (4/13/07) - ****1/2* (Like the previous match, I really couldn't get into this. It was pretty good though)

*Overall Comp/DVD thoughts*: Well, the 2 NJPW 'MOTYCs' here dissapointed me BIG TIME, and were certainly not MOTYCs to me. Everything else was fun though, and Kondo/Nakajima WELL EXCEEDED me expectations, so that makes it worth it I guess. Best of Ricky Marvin to watch tomorrow, hopefully that'll be good.

*Overall Comp/DVD score*: 7_7.5/10.


----------



## McQueen

I was on buy the match yesterday and I'm pleased to see he has the very hard to find but very very very fucking awesome match between Koji Kanemoto & El Samurai from the BOSJ '97 finals. Easily ***** match and is a match that the psychology is built off the highspots in the match.

You probably need to see this match if you haven't already especially if you loved Do Fixer vs Blood Generation.


----------



## Future Star

McQueen said:


> I was on buy the match yesterday and I'm pleased to see he has the very hard to find but very very very fucking awesome match between Koji Kanemoto & El Samurai from the BOSJ '97 finals. Easily ***** match and is a match that the psychology is built off the highspots in the match.
> 
> *You probably need to see this match if you haven't already especially if you loved Do Fixer vs Blood Generation.*


Thats me, i guess i need to see it


----------



## JD13

ROH Fifth Year Festival: Chicago 
Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***
Allison Danger & Sara Del Ray vs. MsChif & Serena - **3/4(good match, but wasnt given time)
Shingo vs. Matt Cross vs. CJ Otis vs. Trik Davis (Four Corner Survival Match) - ***1/4
Jimmy Rave vs. BJ Whitmer - **3/4(meh)
ROH World tag titles Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe - ****(excellent match.)
Austin Aries & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards - ***1/2
Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Windy City Death Match) - ****(alot of fun)
Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide - ***1/2


----------



## KingKicks

ROH™ said:


> *DVD from www.buythematch.com*
> 
> (*Dragon Gate*)
> 
> 1. Shingo Takagi vs. BxB Hulk (4/23/06) - ****1/4_***1/2* (Good, but I couldn't really get into it, and something didn't seem to click)
> 
> 2. Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi & Dragon Kid vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi & Don Fujii (Open the Triangle Gate) (7/3/05) - ****** (The rating would be alot higher if the match wasn't clipped, what I saw was awesome though)
> 
> 3. Masato Yoshino vs. Naruki Doi (Open the Brave Gate Tournament) (2/24/06) - ****3/4_***** (AWESOME match)
> 
> (*NOAH*)
> 
> 4. Taiji Ishimori vs. Naomichi Marufuji (6/3/07) - ****3/4* (Really great match, would have gotten higher if the fans weren't dead)
> 
> (*AJPW*)
> 
> *5. Shuji Kondo vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (AJPW Jr. Title) (2/14/07) - ****1/2 (AWESOEMAWESOMEAWESOME match, would've gotten ****3/4 if Nakajima put on an arm submission in the finishing sequence)*
> 
> (*NJPW*)
> 
> 6. Minoru Suzuki vs. Yuji Nagata (Triple Crown) (1/4/07) - ***** (This really wasn't my cup of tea, good story, but really slow paced and I really can't get into Nagata)
> 
> 7. Yuji Nagata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (IWGP Title) (4/13/07) - ****1/2* (Like the previous match, I really couldn't get into this. It was pretty good though)
> 
> *Overall Comp/DVD thoughts*: Well, the 2 NJPW 'MOTYCs' here dissapointed me BIG TIME, and were certainly not MOTYCs to me. Everything else was fun though, and Kondo/Nakajima WELL EXCEEDED me expectations, so that makes it worth it I guess. Best of Ricky Marvin to watch tomorrow, hopefully that'll be good.
> 
> *Overall Comp/DVD score*: 7_7.5/10.


Damn i really need to see this match.


----------



## ROH

^ You bloody well do!


----------



## JD13

Just orderd the following from SMV:
IWA:MS TPI 06
IWA:MS were no joke
CZW cage of death 8
CZW Deja vu 3
Chikara Rey de voladores
Chikara the crushing weight of mainstream ignorance
FSM Chapter 2
UWA hour of the dragon
IWA: DS Carnage cup

thanks to everyone who gave suggestions, i appreciate it.


----------



## Obfuscation

JD13 said:


> Just orderd the following from SMV:
> IWA:MS TPI 06
> IWA:MS were no joke
> CZW cage of death 8
> CZW Deja vu 3
> *Chikara Rey de voladores*
> Chikara the crushing weight of mainstream ignorance
> FSM Chapter 2
> UWA hour of the dragon
> IWA: DS Carnage cup
> 
> thanks to everyone who gave suggestions, i appreciate it.


Be ready for a really good show there. The last two matches were ****-****+ matches.


----------



## Word

I caught between:

Manhatten Mayhem
Unified
Glory by Honor V: Night 2
FYF: Finale
Better than our Best

Which one?


----------



## KingKicks

Word.Life said:


> I caught between:
> 
> Manhatten Mayhem
> Unified
> Glory by Honor V: Night 2
> FYF: Finale
> Better than our Best
> 
> Which one?


hmmmm i would rank them like this:

FYF:Finale
GBH V: Night 2
Better Then Our Best
Manhattan Mayhem
Unified


----------



## watts63

FYF: Finale
Manhattan Mayhem
Better Than Our Best
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Unified

*New Japan Pro Wrestling 5/8/06*

Yuji Nagata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi ****

Gedo, Jado & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. El Samurai, Sangre Azteca & Ryusuke Taguchi ***-***1/4

Togi Makabe & Scott Norton vs. Giant Bernard & Toru Yano **3/4

Wataru Inoue & Koji Kanemoto vs. Prince Devitt & Tiger Mask IV **1/2

Black Strong Machine, Masahiro Chono & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Riki Choshu & Naofumi Yamamoto **-**1/4

Takashi Iizuka vs. Yujiro Takahashi 1/4*

Tatsutoshi Goto vs. Takashi Uwano DUD

****DO NOT I Repeat DO NOT Buy This Show; Just Download The Main Event & That's It****​


----------



## Future Star

Damn, ive never seen a japanese promotion have ratings that low for a show


----------



## ROH

^^^^^^^

^^^^

^

Manhattan Mayhem is the best out of those shows, easily.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ouch double post....

I guess it can slide

Still, show looks like crap.


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> Ouch double post....
> 
> I guess it can slide
> 
> Still, show looks like crap.


Look? It was crap. It seems like no one (except the main event) put on a 100% effort in the matches. It was just horrible.


----------



## Blasko

watts63 said:


> Look? It was crap. It seems like no one (except the main event) put on a 100% effort in the matches. It was just horrible.


 It's Neo New Japan. 

What ya expect?


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> It's Neo New Japan.
> 
> What ya expect?


Neo New Japan is at least trying not to suck right now (unlike pretty much every other promotion in japan) and honestly they aren't doing such a bad job bring NJPW back to what it used to be, not that I'd expect it to hit the heights it was at 10 years ago anytime soon (or maybe ever).


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> Neo New Japan is at least trying not to suck right now (unlike pretty much every other promotion in japan) and honestly they aren't doing such a bad job bring NJPW back to what it used to be, not that I'd expect it to hit the heights it was at 10 years ago anytime soon (or maybe ever).


Never heard of Neo New Japan.

To annoy any shows like this...what are the best shows from NJPW & AJPW from 2006 & 2007?


----------



## McQueen

watts63 said:


> Never heard of Neo New Japan.
> 
> To annoy any shows like this...what are the best shows from NJPW & AJPW from 2006 & 2007?


New Japan, were just calling it "Neo" because it's post prime and Inoki era NJPW.

1/4/2007 was a joint show between both companies and was pretty damn solid and I enjoyed NJPW 2/18/07 as well.


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> New Japan, were just calling it "Neo" because it's post prime and Inoki era NJPW.
> 
> 1/4/2007 was a joint show between both companies and was pretty damn solid and I enjoyed NJPW 2/18/07 as well.


Oh ok thanks.

Does anybody seen the Human Tornado vs. Matt Sydal in IWA-MS yet?


----------



## Rated R Poster

^^^Wasnt that match like 2 weeks ago. Might have to wait couple weeks unless you run into someone who saw it live.


----------



## bmxmadb53

watts63 said:


> Oh ok thanks.
> 
> Does anybody seen the Human Tornado vs. Matt Sydal in IWA-MS yet?


I saw the one from Joliet live, but not the one from philly. The Joliet one was very good I'd say 4 stars.


----------



## watts63

bmxmadb53 said:


> I saw the one from Joliet live, but not the one from philly. The Joliet one was very good I'd say 4 stars.


I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Future Star

Sadly I own only 4 Noah tapes. I dont have any other puro. So my question is in me tring to become a bigger fan (since that is all anyone in here talks about lately), can anyone give me suggestions to buy tapes from any puro promotion? Or are there videowires are something?


----------



## Caligula

Word.Life said:


> I caught between:
> 
> Manhatten Mayhem
> Unified
> Glory by Honor V: Night 2
> FYF: Finale
> Better than our Best
> 
> Which one?


Glory By Honor


----------



## watts63

Future Star said:


> Sadly I own only 4 Noah tapes. I dont have any other puro. So my question is in me tring to become a bigger fan (since that is all anyone in here talks about), can anyone give me suggestions to buy tapes from any puro promotion? Or are there videowires are something?


Dragon Gate:

4/23/06
7/2/06
Wrestlejam
11/19/06


----------



## McQueen

Future Star said:


> Sadly I own only 4 Noah tapes. I dont have any other puro. So my question is in me tring to become a bigger fan (since that is all anyone in here talks about lately), can anyone give me suggestions to buy tapes from any puro promotion? Or are there videowires are something?


If your willing to drop 80 bucks get Goldenboytape's best of Japan 90's set, but like I said it's very expensive especially if you wanted to go on a whim (personally though I say it's worth it). A cheaper alternative would be buythematch.com and just ask people what some highly regarded matches are.

If you wanted I'd be willing to take a look at what they have and what i'd recommend as an essential collection, but let me know if your willing to watch psychology heavy or possibly slower matches because let's say for instance I was recommending stuff for ROH(tm) I know he likes faster/spottier stuff so I wouldn't recommend say Masahiro Chono or Jumbo Tsuruta to him.


----------



## Future Star

McQueen said:


> If your willing to drop 80 bucks get Goldenboytape's best of Japan 90's set, but like I said it's very expensive especially if you wanted to go on a whim (personally though I say it's worth it). A cheaper alternative would be buythematch.com and just ask people what some highly regarded matches are.
> 
> If you wanted I'd be willing to take a look at what they have and what i'd recommend as an essential collection, but let me know if your willing to watch psychology heavy or possibly slower matches because let's say for instance I was recommending stuff for ROH(tm) I know he likes faster/spottier stuff so I wouldn't recommend say Masahiro Chono or Jumbo Tsuruta to him.


TBH i like Spotty/fast paced wrestling, but i also like slow, and i love when the crowd is very into it

EDIT: right now i can really only get $20 to 30$ worth of stuff


----------



## McQueen

Future Star said:


> TBH i like Spotty/fast paced wrestling, but i also like slow, and i love when the crowd is into it


Nothing wrong with spotty wrestling, I didn't mean anything by that btw.

You want me to compile some matches for you? If so have any prefered people (i.e. Liger or Misawa) and how many matches?


----------



## CMAngle33

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other/354630-best-alex-shelley-japan.html#post4465580

That's the Best of Shelley in Japan DVD I spoke of.


----------



## Corey

Word.Life said:


> I caught between:
> 
> Manhatten Mayhem
> Unified
> Glory by Honor V: Night 2
> FYF: Finale
> Better than our Best
> 
> Which one?


You can't go wrong with any of them, as their all the best in history, but I'd say Manhattan Mathem.


----------



## Future Star

McQueen said:


> Nothing wrong with spotty wrestling, I didn't mean anything by that btw.
> 
> You want me to compile some matches for you? If so have any prefered people (i.e. Liger or Misawa) and how many matches?


No, dont worry i didnt take offense to anything...sorry i made it sound like that...

And i dont know if u saw my edit but i can only get 20 to 30 dollars worth of stuff...but i would love if u can get me a list....of anyone


----------



## McQueen

Future Star said:


> No, dont worry i didnt take offense to anything...sorry i made it sound like that...
> 
> And i dont know if u saw my edit but i can only get 20 to 30 dollars worth of stuff...but i would love if u can get me a list....of anyone


I'll look for 10-15 matches for ya then.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Normally I don't reccomend buythematch cause it's mad expensive ($2 a match when you can get full shows at IVP for 3) but in your case I'd do it. Just get yourself a full puro rundown and see what you dig. Like:
1. An 80's/old-school AJPW match. This is your Funks, Tsurutas, Bruiser Brody, those guys.
2. Some New Japan juniors stuff, 80's or 90's. 80's is your Tiger Mask/Dyanmite stuff, 90's is your J-Cup Sasuke, Benoit, Eddie, all those guys.
3. 90's All Japan. Any combination of Misawa, Kobashi, Kawada, Hansen, Williams, anything. A Kobashi/Misawa vs. Kawada/Taue tag would work best here.
4. Some DG stuff. If the World Triangle gate is clipped, go with some of last years awesome Dream Gate stuff with Saito, Susumu, and Kidou.
5. An epic NOAH main event. Pretty much all of Kobashi's defenses will work, but go with Kobashi/Akiyama '04. 
6. Some of NOAH's junior stuff. A KENTAfuji tag will work.
7. A deathmatch. I'm not the guy to help you here, but BJPW is talked highly, so check some of their shit out.
8. Some current day NJPW. Nagata/Tanahashi is a MOTYC, check that shit out.

That should get you good. IDK if buythematch has all that shit, but if they do youy can't go wrong.


----------



## Future Star

Yeah, i was thinking of IVP since i could probably get like 6 shows for $20 bucks...BTM is $2 a match?


----------



## McQueen

Future Star said:


> Yeah, i was thinking of IVP since i could probably get like 6 shows for $20 bucks...BTM is $2 a match?


Yeah it is but really if you think about it you could get 10 matches that are main event quality for 20 bucks, when you could get a ROH DVD for the same amount but have to sit through all the undercard stuff.

I think even though it's pricy (compared to IPV) its a good business idea.

I'm making a list now, I don't do deathmatch stuff like PaiMei so I can't recommend anything like that.


----------



## Future Star

McQueen said:


> Yeah it is but really if you think about it you could get 10 matches that are main event quality for 20 bucks, when you could get a ROH DVD for the same amount but have to sit through all the undercard stuff.
> 
> I think even though it's pricy (compared to IPV) its a good business idea.
> 
> I'm making a list now, I don't do deathmatch stuff like PaiMei so I can't recommend anything like that.


True, i guess you have to do what you have to do


----------



## MrPaiMei

Oh, I don't watch deathmatches either, I musta worded it wrong. Go with what McQueen gives you, the man knows his shit. And if your just starting, a buythematch comp with a varied matchlist is just what you need.


----------



## dman88

I was actually thinking about making a comp from buythematch. This is just some stuff I saw people recommended on here.

Shuji Kondo vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (AJPW Jr. Title) (2/14/07) 
Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi (GHC Title) (3/1/03)
Kenta Kobashi vs. Jun Akiyama 7/10/04 
Koji Kanemoto & El Samurai from the BOSJ '97 finals.
KENTA/Naomichi Marufuji vs. Juventud Guerrera/Ricky Marvin - NOAH 11/1/03

So I was wondering what are some other must see matches?


----------



## watts63

dman88 said:


> I was actually thinking about making a comp from buythematch. This is just some stuff I saw people recommended on here.
> 
> Shuji Kondo vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (AJPW Jr. Title) (2/14/07)
> Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi (GHC Title) (3/1/03)
> Kenta Kobashi vs. Jun Akiyama 7/10/04
> Koji Kanemoto & El Samurai from the BOSJ '97 finals.
> KENTA/Naomichi Marufuji vs. Juventud Guerrera/Ricky Marvin - NOAH 11/1/03
> 
> So I was wondering what are some other must see matches?


The Briscoes vs. Ricky Marvin & Kotaro Suzuki & Tanahashi vs. Nagata from this year.


----------



## McQueen

MrPaiMei said:


> Oh, I don't watch deathmatches either, I musta worded it wrong. Go with what McQueen gives you, the man knows his shit. And if your just starting, a buythematch comp with a varied matchlist is just what you need.


Haha, I appreciate the praise PaiMei 

Ok here goes

1. Dynamite Kid vs. Tiger Mask (7/23/82) Note: Don't let the 1982 fool you the whole Dynamite Kid/Tiger Mask fued to this day holds up 

2. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Jumbo Tsuruta (9/1/90) Note: Watch Misawa become the man, and see first hand why many puro fans conciter Jumbo to be the best ever, the man was a f'n genius.

3. Great Muta vs. Hiroshi Hase (12/14/92) Note: The Best ever Muta match also happens to be the Muta Scale match, oh and Hase is one hell of an awesome talent even if he always was a midcarder

4. Kenta Kobashi & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs. Doug Furnas & Dan Kroffat (All-Asian Tag Titles) (most complete version available) (5/25/92) Note: And you thought Joe vs Kobashi had a hot crowd, this happens to be Wrestling Observer's 1992 MOTY

5. Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94) (sound fluxuates slightly) Note: I don't know what he means about the sound but that doesn't stop this from being perhaps the best match.... 

..OF ALL F'N TIME!

6. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (4/16/94) Note: J-Cup 94 semi finals, despite the botch in the finish awesome match, and this comp needs some Liger and Sasuke.

7. Shinjiro Otani vs. Ultimo Dragon (8/4/96) Note: Part of the J-Crown Tournament and a personal favorite of mine as I'm a mark for both of these guys. Ultimo may be the bigger name in this match but oh man this is Ohtani's f'n show, one of the single greatest performances I've ever seen. Meltzer is gay for not giving this five stars, srsly.

8. Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Jun Akiyama (Real World Tag League Finals) (12/6/96) Note: Most Puro marks say this is the best tag match ever and while it's awesome I disagree (I would give that to a joshi (women's) match from '92 I was gonna throw on here but no Joshi on buy the match.  This match still rocks though.

9. TAKA Michinoku & Dick Togo & Men's Teioh & Shiryu & Shoichi Funaki vs. Super Delfin & Gran Naniwa & Gran Hamada & Tiger Mask IV & Masato Yakushiji (some static on video/audio) (10/10/96) Note: M-Pro!!!!! First the bad news, No Great Sasuke, the good news, this match is pretty much the father of the "Dragon Gate" style of multi man tags, you can't not watch.

10. Koji Kanemoto vs. El Samurai (Super J Finals) (6/5/97) Note: The Match I was talking about earlier. Seriously awesome, Seriously hard to find, Seriously *****.

11. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Genichiru Tenryu (8/1/98) Note: I won't lie not a great match, but OMG is it ridiculously stiff. So stiff that I'm not a mark for stiffness I am a mark for this match. Also most prime hashimoto isn't on the site and this is a good place to start on what he's all about.

12. Vader vs. Kenta Kobashi (1/15/99) Note: Vader & Kobashi enough said.

13. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Toshiaki Kawada (10/9/00) Note: Sasaki is the dominate force in New Japan, NOAH just split from All Japan and AJPW despirately needs to start a working relation with there former rival company to survive, the result. A Dream Match that lives up to the hype. also this sets up the awesome Wrestling World 2001 show that I will be in depth reviewing very soon.

14. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Wataru Inoue & El Samurai (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Titles) (1/10/04) Note: You might have heard of these guys, if this is the match I'm thinking of it's pretty damn nifty.

15. Kensuki Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Kenta Kobashi & Go Shiozaki (11/5/05) Note: Two Legends, Two up and comer's, TWO THUMBS UP! 

16. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata (IWGP Title) (4/13/07) Note: My Current Japanese MOTY.

Whew I'm exausted now but yeah thats pretty much my all star pick for Japanese matches. 

Edit: Hell I forgot Misawa vs Kobashi 3-1-03 from NOAH, thats another must see match.


----------



## Future Star

Thanks alot, i'll see if i cant make an order later this week


----------



## MrPaiMei

^Yes. You have like, 4-6 ***** matches there.


----------



## McQueen

MrPaiMei said:


> ^Yes. You have like, 4-6 ***** matches there.


Which one's pray tell, you think are ***** dude? 

FS I'm pretty confident in my picks except the KENTAfuji one because I might be mixing that up with another match but still I think any number of those would make a good comp. Enjoy dude.

And anyone else want to check them out those are my recommendations.


----------



## -Mystery-

Thoughts on Vader/Hansen (2/14/90)? I'm getting ready to download it and wanted to get some thoughts on the match.


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> Thoughts on Vader/Hansen (2/14/90)? I'm getting ready to download it and wanted to get some thoughts on the match.


I've never seen that to be honest but Vader get's his eye dislocated after a stiff punch from Hansen. Where you DL'in it from?

Vader and Hansen both rule school by the way.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> I've never seen that to be honest but Vader get's his eye dislocated after a stiff punch from Hansen. Where you DL'in it from?
> 
> Vader and Hansen both rule school by the way.


I'm getting it off a torrent site.

http://xtremewrestlingtorrents.net


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> I'm getting it off a torrent site.
> 
> http://xtremewrestlingtorrents.net


I don't want to sign up but thanks anyways. Enjoy the match it's gonna be brutal.


----------



## Caligula

-Mystery- said:


> I'm getting it off a torrent site.
> 
> http://xtremewrestlingtorrents.net


Only 1 seeder :sad:


----------



## Future Star

McQueen, dont worry about Misawa/Kobashi, i have that match downloaded


----------



## McQueen

Future Star said:


> McQueen, dont worry about Misawa/Kobashi, i have that match downloaded


Good man, although now that I think about it they had another 5 star one in January '97, but I was trying to not overload my list with Misawa, Kawada, Taue and Kobashi (although Kobashi made several matches lol), and trying to mix it up.

Post is now linked in my sig for easy access as well.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> I don't want to sign up but thanks anyways. Enjoy the match it's gonna be brutal.


I'll download it and upload it for you.


----------



## ROH

*www.buythematch.com 's best of Ricky Marvin*

Ricky Marvin vs. CIMA (4/1/00) - ***** (Short and fun)

Ricky Marvin & Jushin Liger & Takehiro Murahama vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji & Kotaro Suzuki (6/29/03) - ***** (Pretty good 6 man)

Ricky Marvin vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru (4/25/04) - ****3/4* (AWESOME match, Kanemaru makes Ricky look like a star)

Ricky Marvin & SUWA & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. KENTA & Mohammed Yone & Kotaro Suzuki (1/8/05) - ***** (Real good, but too short)

Ricky Marvin vs. Tiger Emperor (Kotaro Suzuki) (Mask vs. Hair) (4/2/05) - ****3/4* (Match of the comp, would have gotten much higher if the crowd weren't DEAD)

Ricky Marvin & Kenta Kobashi & KENTA vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Takashi Sugiura (4/3/05) - ****1/2* (Great 6 man)

Ricky Marvin vs. Mohammed Yone (12/23/06) - ***1/2* (Nothing special here)

*Overall comp/DVD thoughts*: Real fun comp, every match was fun. Nothing was spectacular, but there were some nice spotty/luchariffic matches. I recommend this for any Ricky Marvin fans.

*Overall comp/DVD score*: 7_7.5/10.


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS A Phenomenal Invasion*
1. Danny Daniels vs Eddie Kingston - ***
2. Mickie Knuckles vs Tracy Brooks vs MsChif - **1/2
3. B-Boy vs "Spyder" Nate Webb - ***1/2
4. Tables Match: Corporal Robinson & 2 Tuff Tony vs Mad Man Pondo & Cash Flo - **1/4
5. JC Bailey vs Steve Stone - *3/4
6. Roderick Strong vs Arik Cannon - ***1/2 
7. Alex Shelley vs "Double C" Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2
8. AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal - ***3/4
9. 2 out of 3 falls: "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs Chris Hero - ****1/4
10. CM Punk vs Petey Williams - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## Obfuscation

Hey ROH how many tag teams were in the Tag Gauntlet at KOT Night 3? & What were the teams also, seeing how Smartmark doesn't list them.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I think there was 17. TONS of teams, you should watch it unspoiled its really fun and there are some surprises.


----------



## Obfuscation

MrPaiMei said:


> I think there was 17. TONS of teams, you should watch it unspoiled its really fun and there are some surprises.


Yeah, I was kinda thinking that too....ok maybe I don't want to know the teams now

But thanks for telling me how many there was.


----------



## -Mystery-

-Vader/Hansen (2/14/90) - ***3/4


----------



## ROH

There were 18 teams, actually.


----------



## Duke Silver

After six days my IVP order is still being processed. Is that normal?


----------



## watts63

WORLD said:


> After six days my IVP order is still being processed. Is that normal?


Sometimes yeah because I think the three day ship guarntee is bullshit.


----------



## Parvex

I'm back in the hunt. After leaving ROH DVds for a long time I've finally took might shot to come back and now I'm trying to get as soon as possible to the new dvds.

I started my travel with the 100th show an weekend of champions night 2 and will continue with how we roll tomorrow. As i havent seen WoC Night 1 I ask you: are there any matches that I must see? An what matches are woth a look? I prolly wont watch the whole dvd by now.


----------



## KingKicks

Parvex said:


> I'm back in the hunt. After leaving ROH DVds for a long time I've finally took might shot to come back and now I'm trying to get as soon as possible to the new dvds.
> 
> I started my travel with the 100th show an weekend of champions night 2 and will continue with how we roll tomorrow. As i havent seen WoC Night 1 I ask you: are there any matches that I must see? An what matches are woth a look? I prolly wont watch the whole dvd by now.


Well none of the matches are a must see but the final 2 are good matches to take a look at imo.


----------



## Seattle Sonics 2K2

I'm considering buying the ROH: Era of Honor Begins DVD, anyone have a review?


----------



## Platt

Seattle Sonics 2K2 said:


> I'm considering buying the ROH: Era of Honor Begins DVD, anyone have a review?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/2357884-post1731.html


----------



## Caligula

You should be able to find it on ebay for like 5 bucks


----------



## Seattle Sonics 2K2

Platt said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/2357884-post1731.html


Alright thanks I wasn't aware of the star ratings thread.


Killa CaLi said:


> You should be able to find it on ebay for like 5 bucks


I already found one for $5.99 at a store near me.


----------



## Claymore

The Star Ratings Thread was a great idea...So kudos to the person that put it together...


----------



## Corey

WORLD said:


> After six days my IVP order is still being processed. Is that normal?


Yeah, after 10 days my order is still being processed...


----------



## Caligula

WORLD said:


> After six days my IVP order is still being processed. Is that normal?


I ordered from IVP on June 18th and still haven't gotten it. 


Those motherfuckers


----------



## MrPaiMei

THAT motherfucker. C'mon it's one guy. Cut him a break.


----------



## Caligula

Just watched MCMG vs. Briscoes. ****3/4

Fucking amazing, one of the best tag matches I've ever seen. I might bump it up to 5 once I get the DVD and watch it a few more times. Right now, the only thing keeping it from 5 is a lack of backstory, and the dickhead commentator didn't yell "DANGEROUS~!~!~!" for the Cut Throat Driver/Leg Drop. Seriously, the one time it needs to be said, and he doesn't say it?


----------



## Obfuscation

Killa CaLi said:


> Just watched MCMG vs. Briscoes. ****3/4
> 
> Fucking amazing, one of the best tag matches I've ever seen. I might bump it up to 5 once I get the DVD and watch it a few more times. Right now, the only thing keeping it from 5 is a lack of backstory, and the dickhead commentator didn't yell "DANGEROUS~!~!~!" for the Cut Throat Driver/Leg Drop. Seriously, the one time it needs to be said, and he doesn't say it?


I am glad I just didn't stear you wrong with it

If only I knew the backstory(if there was one) then I would be able to let you know. That makes me want to buy the show for it, it really is worth 20 bucks. I gave it *****, as you know.


----------



## Blasko

*NOAH Destiny.*

Takashi Sugiura/SUWA & Masashi Aoyagi vs. Tsuyoshi Kikuchi/Mitsuo Momota & Katsuhiko Nakajima- *** 1/2


Mohammed Yone & Takeshi Morishima vs. Tamon Honda & Go Shiosaki- *** (Everyone played their part right. Funny seing Shima with shorter hair...)

Akitoshi Saito/Shiro Koshinaka/Masao Inoue & Kishin Kawabata vs. Akira Taue/Takuma Sano/Jun Izumida & Haruka Eigen- ***

Mushiking Terry Debut Match: Mushiking Terry vs. Black Mask *** 1/2 - *** 3/4. I'm a sucker for flashly moves done right...

KENTA vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru- **** 1/4 - 1/2. Honest to god truth, this match was AMAZING. As much as I dislike KENTA, he manages to make classic matches. Kanemaru is the fucking man. 

Minoru Suzuki & Naomichi Marufuji (c) vs. Jun Akiyama & Makoto Hashi- **** - **** 1/4

Takeshi Rikio vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi- **

Genichiro Tenryu vs. Yoshinari Ogawa- N/R

Kenta Kobashi vs. Kensuke Sasaki - **** 1/2 - **** 3/4. The GREATER, FAR SUPERIOR version of JoBashi. Sasaki's chest made me MARK THE FUCK OUT afterwards. Seriously, it was all purple after Kobashi was done with him. I'd give it *****, but I feel dirty for giving it the whole thing. :$

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada- *** 1/4 One of the most Disappointing things I have witnessed in wrestling. I've seen most of their matches and I gave them all *****. I'd thought this one would be one of them. But hey, it's still a highly entertaining match. 

Overall- **** 1/4 High overall rating? Still one of the most solid shows I've ever witnessed. SOLID.​


----------



## ROH

Killa CaLi said:


> Just watched MCMG vs. Briscoes. ****3/4
> 
> Fucking amazing, one of the best tag matches I've ever seen. I might bump it up to 5 once I get the DVD and watch it a few more times. Right now, the only thing keeping it from 5 is a lack of backstory, and the dickhead commentator didn't yell "DANGEROUS~!~!~!" for the Cut Throat Driver/Leg Drop. Seriously, the one time it needs to be said, and he doesn't say it?


The Cuthroat driver/leg drop combo sucked, as it ALWAYS does. Their opponent doesn't land on their head, or ever their face. They land on their KNEES. Doesn't look painful at all.

Also, Prazak and Leonard never say "DANGERROOOUUSSSS!", it's Jimmy Bower (Gabe Sapolsky) who says it.


----------



## -Mystery-

The back story to Briscoes/MCMG (If you could call it back story) was MCMG appearing out of nowhere at All Star Extravaganza III and challenging the Briscoes. Also, they attacked Jay after the challenge.


----------



## -Mystery-

I might just be picking up 20 DVDs....


----------



## DDMac

Killa CaLi said:


> Just watched MCMG vs. Briscoes. ****3/4
> 
> Fucking amazing, one of the best tag matches I've ever seen. I might bump it up to 5 once I get the DVD and watch it a few more times. Right now, the only thing keeping it from 5 is a lack of backstory, and the dickhead commentator didn't yell "DANGEROUS~!~!~!" for the Cut Throat Driver/Leg Drop. Seriously, the one time it needs to be said, and he doesn't say it?


****1/2 on first viewing. It was a great tag team match and I mark for 3/4 wrestlers (Sabin) but I'm still lost as to how anyone can give it *****. Definitely going to watch it again, though.


----------



## Future Star

ROH™ said:


> Jimmy Bower (Gabe Sapolsky)


 , I DIDNT KNOW THAT !!!??


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> I might just be picking up 20 DVDs....


HOW!?



Future Star said:


> , I DIDNT KNOW THAT !!!??


I dropped Kayfabe guys. And it broke.


----------



## -Mystery-

ROH™ said:


> HOW!?


How what?

Also, WTF happened to Platt's post?


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> How what?
> 
> Also, WTF happened to Platt's post?


How will you be picking up the 20 DVDs?


----------



## -Mystery-

ROH™ said:


> How will you be picking up the 20 DVDs?


Platt posted something about IVP Videos offering their DVDs for $1.75 and if you bought 20 or more you'd get free shipping. However, that post has seemed to vanish.


----------



## ROH

^ That's a damn good offer if it's true.


----------



## Platt

I deleted my post cos i just found out he's not running the offer through his site but just through the forum i read it on.


----------



## .EMO

Best of Abdullah the Butcher
Best of Alex Shelley V.1
Best of Bam Bam Bigelow V.1 (IVP Custom Comp)
Best of Cactus Jack
Best of Dynamite Kid (2 Discs)
Best of Earthquake V.1 (IVP Custom Comp)
Best of Great Muta TCC
Best of Jack Evans V.2
Best of Kawada V.2
Best of Low-Ki V.1
Best of Morishima (IVP Custom Comp)
Best of Necro Butcher
Best of Nigel McGuinness (IVP Custom Comp)
Best of Ric Flair
Best of Road Warriors
Best of Steve Williams
Best of Steve Williams & Terry Gordy V.1
Best of Steve Williams & Terry Gordy V.2
Best of Vader
Best of Mistico V.4

I get spoiled sometimes. Well I'm asking if I should switch any of those out. Or give me some good full shows


----------



## Caligula

DDMac said:


> ****1/2 on first viewing. It was a great tag team match and I mark for 3/4 wrestlers (Sabin) but I'm still lost as to how anyone can give it *****. Definitely going to watch it again, though.


I can see why it's getting ***** from people. It had just about everything. Hot crowd, technical wrestling, high flying, near falls, awesome double team work, good psychology, good heel tactics by MCMG, etc. Pretty flawless.


----------



## KeepItFresh

.EMO said:


> Best of Abdullah the Butcher
> Best of Alex Shelley V.1
> Best of Bam Bam Bigelow V.1 (IVP Custom Comp)
> Best of Cactus Jack
> Best of Dynamite Kid (2 Discs)
> Best of Earthquake V.1 (IVP Custom Comp)
> Best of Great Muta TCC
> Best of Jack Evans V.2
> Best of Kawada V.2
> Best of Low-Ki V.1
> Best of Morishima (IVP Custom Comp)
> Best of Necro Butcher
> Best of Nigel McGuinness (IVP Custom Comp)
> Best of Ric Flair
> Best of Road Warriors
> Best of Steve Williams
> Best of Steve Williams & Terry Gordy V.1
> Best of Steve Williams & Terry Gordy V.2
> Best of Vader
> Best of Mistico V.4
> 
> I get spoiled sometimes. Well I'm asking if I should switch any of those out. Or give me some good full shows


Best of Dean Malenko should be on there....


----------



## Future Star

After my second viewing i have it at ****3/4, i guess i was just excited about the hype for the match the first time around, but still great nonetheless


----------



## JD13

Future Star said:


> , I DIDNT KNOW THAT !!!??


i love Gabe/Bower on commentry, on the unified DVD he completely buries Chad Collyer 
my kind of guy.


----------



## Obfuscation

JD13 said:


> i love Gabe/Bower on commentry, on the unified DVD he completely buries Chad Collyer
> my kind of guy.


No bury. He just tells it like it is.


----------



## JD13

Hailsabin said:


> No bury. He just tells it like it is.


true.
Anyway i just got through these 2, i attended both shows and there probably the best im ever likely to see live.

Liverpool
Cide vs. Richards ***1/4
Del Ray vs. Danger **3/4
Jimmys vs. BJ and Colt ***
Delirious vs. Sydal ***1/2
Strong vs. PAC ***1/2
Briscoes vs. Doi and Shingo ****(i got to see a title change,yay)
Nigel vs. Joe ****1/4(I love both guys and the atmosphere was great)

Finale
Delirious vs. Cabana ***(funny stuff. Cabana as Big Daddy had me in stitches) 
Dangerous Angels vs. Team UK **1/2(meh)
BJ vs. Jacobs ***3/4(this was fun to watch again, the match itself erupted right in front of me on the night)
Sydal vs. PAC ***3/4(spotty goodness)
Briscoe vs. Briscoe ****1/2(my MOTY so far)
Doi and Shingo vs. NRC ****(excellent match)
Rave vs. McGuinness ****1/4 (both guys went all out)
Joe vs. Cide ***1/2(good match, fantastic atmosphere)

BTW this has been asked before, but has anyone recieved there KOE cup DVD yet?


----------



## Rated R Poster

JD13 said:


> true.
> 
> 
> Finale
> Delirious vs. Cabana ***(funny stuff. Cabana as Big Daddy had me in stitches)
> Dangerous Angels vs. Team UK **1/2(meh)
> BJ vs. Jacobs ***3/4(this was fun to watch again, the match itself erupted right in front of me on the night)
> Sydal vs. PAC ***3/4(spotty goodness)
> Briscoe vs. Briscoe ****1/2(my MOTY so far)
> Doi and Shingo vs. NRC ****(excellent match)
> Rave vs. McGuinness ****1/4 (both guys went all out)
> Joe vs. Cide ***1/2(good match, fantastic atmosphere)


I agree with some but I think you over rated a few matches. I can see Delrious vs. Cabana touching the ***platue but as funny as I thought that match was I see it around **1/2. And the dangerous Angels Match was less then ** IMO. The rest though I agree with and I think Jacobs vs Whitmer is more ***1/2. Good review on the other Liverpool show, mines in the mail.


----------



## JD13

^^^ To be honest i thought i might have graded some slightly higher because of the live atmosphere, but still Finale is one of the best shows ive ever seen in any promotion.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Just ordered both Dragon Gate PPV's from this year, including WORLD~! Pumped.


----------



## -Mystery-

*NOAH Summer Navigation 2007*
1. Shuhei Taniguchi & Masao Inoue vs. Tsutomu Hirayanagi & Takashi Sugiura - ***
2. Tsuyoshi Kikuchi & Tamon Honda vs. Mitsuo Momota & Junji Izumida - **
3. Kotaro Suzuki vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***1/4
4. Makoto Hashi, Mohammed Yone & Takeshi Morishima vs.Taiji Ishimori, KENTA & Takuma Sano - ***1/2
5. Nippon TV Cup Jr. Heavyweight League: Davey Richards & Bryan Danielson vs. Atsushi Aoki & Rocky Romero - *** - ***1/4
6. Nippon TV Cup Jr. Heavyweight League: Kota Iifushi & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe - ***1/4 - ***1/2
7. Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Jun Akiyama vs. Kishin Kawabata & Kentaro Shiga - ***
8. Ricky Marvin, Yoshinari Ogawa & Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Go Shiosaki, Akitoshi Saito & Akira Taue - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## MrPaiMei

How bout that Marvin botch in the main event, huh Mystery?


----------



## Obfuscation

Good Times, Great Memories ratings plz.

Thx.


----------



## KingKicks

Hailsabin said:


> Good Times, Great Memories ratings plz.
> 
> Thx.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/350622-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html

Loads of reviews there.

A fantastic show, 1 of the best ROH shows this year imo with 2 MOTYC's in Shingo vs. Morishima and The Murder City Machine Guns vs. The Briscoes.


----------



## Obfuscation

benjo said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/350622-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html
> 
> Loads of reviews there.
> 
> A fantastic show, 1 of the best ROH shows this year imo with 2 MOTYC's in Shingo vs. Morishima and The Murder City Machine Guns vs. The Briscoes.


Thanks. I am repped out atm so I will have to hit you back later.

MCMG vs Briscoes was a ***** match up to me.


----------



## Homicide_187

MrPaiMei said:


> Just ordered both Dragon Gate PPV's from this year, including WORLD~! Pumped.


From IVP?


----------



## Sephiroth

MrPaiMei said:


> Just ordered both Dragon Gate PPV's from this year, including WORLD~! Pumped.


what was the other one besides WORLD? if i remember right, wasn't it in Feb. or March?


----------



## -Mystery-

MrPaiMei said:


> How bout that Marvin botch in the main event, huh Mystery?


Yeah, that was pretty bad but it was pretty early in the match and they made up for it the rest of the match.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Homicide_187 said:


> From IVP?


From esteemed tape trader JacquesRogeau. And the other was 3/25/07 with Liger vs. Fujii Dream Gate.

PWG DDT4 and Roger Dorn Night are up for pre-order. My god, the DDT4 covers are glorious.


----------



## watts63

MrPaiMei said:


> PWG DDT4 and Roger Dorn Night are up for pre-order. My god, the DDT4 covers are glorious.












It's definetly looks great. They are getting out their DVDs a lot faster now.


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> It's definetly looks great. They are getting out their DVDs a lot faster now.


I wouldn't get your hopes up just yet, them seem to just put them on pre-order quickly, shoot I still haven't even gotten ASW V, Album Of The Year & 70/30 yet

Great covers too.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Ya, ASWV still isn't released. I imagine, however, they'll have AOTY-ASWV out for the Anniversaryt show, and DDT4 done for BOLA, so it shouldn't take that long. These will ship within two months, which would be a 4, 4 and a half month layoff. Not bad by PWG standards.


----------



## Obfuscation

MrPaiMei said:


> Ya, ASWV still isn't released. I imagine, however, they'll have AOTY-ASWV out for the Anniversaryt show, and DDT4 done for BOLA, so it shouldn't take that long. These will ship within two months, which would be a 4, 4 and a half month layoff. Not bad by PWG standards.


Yeah not bad for PWG but then again, just bad if you order on Pre-order I suppose. Not really that impatient, just used to waiting a week tops. Only bad thing is that PWG does all of the production themselves so it takes a bit. Damn Smart Mark is very fast, a week then YLC was out.:$

Plus, I still want to see how both ASW's came off on DVD. Hopefully the get released by 4th Anniversary, that is at least within the month.


----------



## Penishead

Any ratings or reviews for The King Of Europe Cup?


----------



## thetruth316

I watched Misawa/Kawada from '94 yesterday, after a while searching for it and it's definitely the best match I've ever seen. I'd have to agree with the people that say it's the best match ever.

I uploaded it today and thought I'd post if here if any of you guys want it.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...a-ajpw-triple-crown-6-3-94-a.html#post4480801


----------



## Platt

The 6/8 show has been named - A Fight At The Roxbury


----------



## bmxmadb53

Penishead said:


> Any ratings or reviews for The King Of Europe Cup?


My copy hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Dragon Gate Infinity #64*
1. 7/1 Kobe World Hall Participation Battle Royal: Akira Tozawa, Jackson Florida, Stalker Ichikawa Z, Syachihoko Machine Lupin Matsutani, APE Kimata, Super Shenron, Super Shisa & Dr. Muscle - *3/4
2. Akira Tozawa & Kenichiro Arai vs. Shingo Takagi & BxB Hulk - ***
3. Magnitude Kishiwada, Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Dr. Muscle vs. Shingo Takagi, BxB Hulk, Cyber Kong & YAMATO - ***1/2
4. Open the Brave Gate Title: Genki Horiguchi vs. Dragon Kid - ***1/4
5. Magnitude Kishiwada, Genki Horiguchi & Gamma vs. Don Fujii, Masaaki Mochizuki & Yasushi Kanda - ***1/4
6. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. YAMATO & Jack Evans - ***
7. Open the Triangle Gate Title: Shingo Takagi, BxB Hulk & Cyber Kong vs. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito - ****

Overall show rating - ***1/4 - ***1/2


----------



## Caligula

*ROH Invades Japan V.1*


Aries/Strong vs. Doi/Yoshino - ****3/4*
Mushiking Terry vs. Rocky Romero - ****3/4*
KENTA vs. Bryan Danielson - *****1/2*
Liger/Evans/Sydal/BxB Hulk vs. Doi/Yoshino/Kishiwada/Steen - ******
McGuinness/Williams vs. Rikio/Kawabata - ****1/2* (Couldn't get into it)
Briscoes vs. Marvin/Suzuki - *****1/4*
Hero/Williams vs. Ota/Yone - ******
KENTA vs. Morishima - ****3/4*

Overall - ****3/4*


Really enjoyable.


----------



## Future Star

Cali, im guessing you finally got your IVP order


----------



## CMAngle33

I was just skimming through JAPW - Haas of Pain, and I wasn't liking what I was seeing. I wouldn't really recommend it.


----------



## Corey

Platt said:


> The 6/8 show has been named - A Fight At The Roxbury


:lmao That's awesome.



Killa CaLi said:


> * ROH Invades Japan V.1
> 
> 
> *Aries/Strong vs. Doi/Yoshino - ****3/4*
> Mushiking Terry vs. Rocky Romero - ****3/4*
> KENTA vs. Bryan Danielson - *****1/2*
> Liger/Evans/Sydal/BxB Hulk vs. Doi/Yoshino/Kishiwada/Steen - ******
> McGuinness/Williams vs. Rikio/Kawabata - ****1/2* (Couldn't get into it)
> Briscoes vs. Marvin/Suzuki - *****1/4*
> Hero/Williams vs. Ota/Yone - ******
> KENTA vs. Morishima - ****3/4*
> 
> Overall - ****3/4*
> 
> 
> Really enjoyable.


Our ratings are pretty much identical except I had Nigel/Doug's tag match at **1/2. Maybe I need to rewatch it, but I never got into it, at least a lot less than you did... And I have the Briscoes tag at ****1/2.


----------



## Caligula

Future Star said:


> Cali, im guessing you finally got your IVP order


:hb



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Our ratings are pretty much identical except I had Nigel/Doug's tag match at **1/2. Maybe I need to rewatch it, but I never got into it, at least a lot less than you did... And I have the Briscoes tag at ****1/2.


I thought the Briscoe tag match dragged on a bit. I'll watch again.


----------



## JD13

Penishead said:


> Any ratings or reviews for The King Of Europe Cup?


Im also waiting for my copy, and at this point im kinda pissed.:cuss: 
If your thinking of buying it then id say go for it. I was front row both nights and thought it was a great show.
In terms of ratings id say Nigel VS Rhino on night 1 was **** (ROH chants totally drowned out the TNA ones ). Nigel VS Doug on night 2 ****1/4. The pre show on night one was main evented by Pac VS El Generico 2/3 falls, id give it ****. There was plenty of other great matches as well but id have to see the DVD before i give ratings. Also bear in mind these are live ratings.


----------



## ROH

Killa CaLi said:


> I thought the Briscoe tag match dragged on a bit. I'll watch again.


Same. Not really overkill, just dragged on.


----------



## Corey

*ROH The Future is Now*
1. Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Rave - **3/4
2. The Carnage Crew vs. Dunn and Marcos (New York Street Fight) - **1/2
3. Azrieal vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jack Evans vs. Izzy vs. Deranged vs. Fast Eddie - ***1/2
4. Homicide vs. James Gibson - ***1/2
5. CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong - ****
6. Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuiness (ROH Pure Title Match) - ***3/4
7. Austin Aries vs. Low Ki (Non-Title Match, Non Sanctioned) - ***3/4

Overall: ***1/2


----------



## KingKicks

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *ROH The Future is Now*
> 1. Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Rave - **3/4
> 2. The Carnage Crew vs. Dunn and Marcos (New York Street Fight) - **1/2
> 3. Azrieal vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jack Evans vs. Izzy vs. Deranged vs. Fast Eddie - ***1/2
> 4. Homicide vs. James Gibson - ***1/2
> *5. CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong - *****
> 6. Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuiness (ROH Pure Title Match) - ***3/4
> 7. Austin Aries vs. Low Ki (Non-Title Match, Non Sanctioned) - ***3/4
> 
> Overall: ***1/2


Perfect rating for the match that made me become a Roderick Strong fan.


----------



## CMAngle33

Spartanlax has purchased the following:

IWA: DS - Carnage Cup
Best Of Chikara 2005
FSM - Chapter 2
ROH - Battle of St Paul
ROH - Stalemate
ROH - Good Times Great Memories
A few IWA DVDs
A Buythematch comp with Dynamite Kid/Tiger Mask.

Also, you can check out his new columns at http://insidepulse.com/.


----------



## ROH

CMAngle33 said:


> Spartanlax has purchased the following:
> 
> IWA: DS - Carnage Cup
> Best Of Chikara 2005
> FSM - Chapter 2
> ROH - Battle of St Paul
> ROH - Stalemate
> ROH - Good Times Great Memories
> A few IWA DVDs
> A Buythematch comp with Dynamite Kid/Tiger Mask.
> 
> Also, you can check out his new columns at http://insidepulse.com/.


He has no columns up...

Is he perm banned, BTW?


----------



## Platt

No another 9 days and he'll be back

Just ordered KOTDM 07


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> No another 9 days and he'll be back
> 
> Just ordered KOTDM 07


9 days is too long. I want Spartty back now! :frustrate 

I also ordered KOTDM 07, Point Proven, Summer Scorcher, and 6th Anniversary Show about a week ago.


----------



## Platt

It would of been 2 days if he hadn't rejoined.

Though about getting Point Proven and Summer Scorcher but they didn't appeal to me at the moment


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> It would of been 2 days if he hadn't rejoined.
> 
> Though about getting Point Proven and Summer Scorcher but they didn't appeal to me at the moment


Point Proven looks like a really good show to me. Also, I wasn't overly impressed with Summer Scorcher either but since I bought KOTDM 07 and Point Proven I was able to get 2 DVDs for free so I figured what the hell.


----------



## Platt

-Mystery- said:


> Point Proven looks like a really good show to me. Also, I wasn't overly impressed with Summer Scorcher either but since I bought KOTDM 07 and Point Proven I was able to get 2 DVDs for free so I figured what the hell.



I'll get Point Proven eventually just saving my money for other stuff atm.

I presuming your getting them direct from IWA to get that offer. I decided against that route this time cos the shipping last time took about twice as long as SMV and i really want to see KOTDM


----------



## Word

I will be reviewing the following soon:

ROH: GBH V Night 2
ROH: FYF Finale
ROH: Manhatten Mayhem
ROH: Unified
ROH: Death Before Dishonor IV (not sure what number, COD main evented)

Which shall I watch and review first. Bare in mind this will be my first ROH PPV Review as I was used to doing WWE.


----------



## Corey

Word.Life said:


> I will be reviewing the following soon:
> 
> ROH: GBH V Night 2
> ROH: FYF Finale
> ROH: Manhatten Mayhem
> ROH: Unified
> ROH: Death Before Dishonor IV (not sure what number, COD main evented)
> 
> Which shall I watch and review first. Bare in mind this will be my first ROH PPV Review as I was used to doing WWE.


1. Manhattan Mayhem
2. GBH V N2
3. FYF Finale
4. Unified 
5. DBDH IV


----------



## Word

Thanks Jack.


----------



## JD13

Anybody know how long SmartMark usually take to deliver to the UK? I ordered on sunday night.


----------



## watts63

ROH Dedicated has finally arrived (won it on ebay for $8) & will put star ratings for it later today.


----------



## KingKicks

Word.Life said:


> I will be reviewing the following soon:
> 
> ROH: GBH V Night 2
> ROH: FYF Finale
> ROH: Manhatten Mayhem
> ROH: Unified
> ROH: Death Before Dishonor IV (not sure what number, COD main evented)
> 
> Which shall I watch and review first. Bare in mind this will be my first ROH PPV Review as I was used to doing WWE.


FYF Finale or GBH V Night 2 would be the best shows to start with imo.


----------



## ROH

Word.Life said:


> I will be reviewing the following soon:
> 
> ROH: GBH V Night 2
> ROH: FYF Finale
> ROH: Manhatten Mayhem
> ROH: Unified
> ROH: Death Before Dishonor IV (not sure what number, COD main evented)
> 
> Which shall I watch and review first. Bare in mind this will be my first ROH PPV Review as I was used to doing WWE.


Manhattan Mayhem, bar none.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Dedicated*

*Two Out of Three Falls*
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ****3/4*

Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness ****1/2-***3/4*

*ROH World Championship*
Homicide (c) vs. Chris Hero ****1/2*

Davey Richards vs. Rocky Romero ****1/2* (Not Better Than Their PWG Match But Still is Very Good)

*Six-Person No DQ Tag Team Match*
Jimmy Jacobs, Brent Albright & Lacey vs. BJ Whitmer, Colt Cabana & Daizee Haze ****1/4-***1/2* (OMG That Thing On Haze's Head Looks Sick)

*Four Corner Surivial*
Jimmy Rave vs. Christopher Daniels vs. SHINGO vs. Jason Blade ****1/4*

Jack Evans vs. Eddie Edwards ***3/4*

Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn vs. Delirious & Pelle Primeau ***1/2-**3/4*

****OK Opening Segment With Homicide Interview; Very Interesting That Romero Said Why He Wasn't in ROH in 2006, I Would Have Like To See A Homicide vs. Romero Match; Meh Promos By Jimmy Rave, Jack Evans & The Briscoes; Good Promo By Colt Cabana; Good Segment By Homicide & Samoa Joe*** *​


----------



## Blasko

Killa CaLi said:


> Hero/Williams vs. Ota/Yone - ******


 Hmm . 

I might hasve to re-watch that. I gave it around a **** first watching. Then gave it a *** 1/2

Hmm...


----------



## Caligula

All of those ratings are on first viewing as well. Except Danielson/KENTA


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> *ROH Dedicated*
> 
> *Two Out of Three Falls*
> Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ****3/4*
> 
> Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness ****1/2-***3/4*
> 
> *ROH World Championship*
> Homicide (c) vs. Chris Hero ****1/2*
> 
> Davey Richards vs. Rocky Romero ****1/2* (Not Better Than Their PWG Match But Still is Very Good)
> 
> *Six-Person No DQ Tag Team Match*
> Jimmy Jacobs, Brent Albright & Lacey vs. BJ Whitmer, Colt Cabana & Daizee Haze ****1/4-***1/2* (OMG That Thing On Haze's Head Looks Sick)
> 
> *Four Corner Surivial*
> Jimmy Rave vs. Christopher Daniels vs. SHINGO vs. Jason Blade ****1/4*
> 
> Jack Evans vs. Eddie Edwards ***3/4*
> 
> Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn vs. Delirious & Pelle Primeau ***1/2-**3/4*
> 
> ****OK Opening Segment With Homicide Interview; Very Interesting That Romero Said Why He Wasn't in ROH in 2006, I Would Have Like To See A Homicide vs. Romero Match; Meh Promos By Jimmy Rave, Jack Evans & The Briscoes; Good Promo By Colt Cabana; Good Segment By Homicide & Samoa Joe*** *​


Why wasn't Romero in ROH in 2006?


----------



## watts63

ROH™ said:


> Why wasn't Romero in ROH in 2006?


Homcide & Smokes were attacked by Hero & Sweeney until Romero came in to help them. Then Romero got the mic & said where have you (Homicide) been & why haven't you called me all last year. Homicide & Smokes (especially Smokes) were immediately saying don't do this here & then left without giving him an answer why. I think that was why Romero turn his back on Reyes on ROH Battle of the Icons which resulted seperating himself from the Rottweilers & joining the No Remorse Crop.

But basically being booked as Black Tiger IV in NJPW & mainly getting booked in So Cal promotions (especially PWG) which is why he wasn't booked.


----------



## ROH

^ Cool, thanks for the detailed answer


----------



## StylinProfilin

I've never seen a CZW show, which one really show cases them?


----------



## watts63

StylinProfilin said:


> I've never seen a CZW show, which one really show cases them?


CZW Night of Infamy 4. Kingston vs. Hero & Sabin vs. Quackenbush is worth the buy alone.

--------------------------------------

*PWG DDT4 Tag Team Title Tournament Night One (Live)*

Bryan Danielson vs. CIMA ****1/4-****1/2

*First Round*
Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & PAC ***3/4-****

*First Round*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli ***1/2-***3/4

*First Round*
Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi ***1/2-***3/4

*First Round*
Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero vs. Nate Webb & Josh Abercrombie ***1/2

*PWG World Championship*
El Generico (c) vs. Kevin Steen ***1/2

TJ Perkins vs. Bino Gambino ***

*Hair vs. BOLA 2007*
Joey Ryan vs. Ronin **1/2-**3/4

Don Fuji vs. Stalker Ichikawa Z **1/2​
I'm bored & I wanted to hype this show up.


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> CZW Night of Infamy 4. Kingston vs. Hero & Sabin vs. Quackenbush is worth the buy alone.
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> *PWG DDT4 Tag Team Title Tournament Night One (Live)*
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. CIMA ****1/4-****1/2
> 
> *First Round*
> Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & PAC ***3/4-****
> 
> *First Round*
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli ***1/2-***3/4
> 
> *First Round*
> Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi ***1/2-***3/4
> 
> *First Round*
> Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero vs. Nate Webb & Josh Abercrombie ***1/2
> 
> *PWG World Championship*
> El Generico (c) vs. Kevin Steen ***1/2
> 
> TJ Perkins vs. Bino Gambino ***
> 
> *Hair vs. BOLA 2007*
> Joey Ryan vs. Ronin **1/2-**3/4
> 
> Don Fuji vs. Stalker Ichikawa Z **1/2​
> I'm bored & I wanted to hype this show up.


I heard Steen vs Generico was MOTN from a bit of people, I must see another great one between them:agree:


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> I heard Steen vs Generico was MOTN from a bit of people, I must see another great one between them:agree:


From what I seen, Steen dominated Generico most of the match & the crowd surely didn't think that Steen was gonna win. The crowd was dead when Steen did the


Spoiler



BRAINBUSTAH!!!


. Very good match but no way in hell that was match of the night.


----------



## Caligula

I need to see that Danielson/CIMA match


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> From what I seen, Steen dominated Generico most of the match & the crowd surely didn't think that Steen was gonna win. The crowd was dead when Steen did the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> BRAINBUSTAH!!!
> 
> 
> . Very good match but no way in hell that was match of the night.


That's how most Steen vs Generico matches are, they always have most or the first half of the match with Steen dominating Generico, its nature. I love all of their matches, I am sure I am going to be into it. I marked when I heard the way that Generico won


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> That's how most Steen vs Generico matches are, they always have most or the first half of the match with Steen dominating Generico, its nature. I love all of their matches, I am sure I am going to be into it. I marked when I heard the way that Generico won


Yeah but majority the crowd really wasn't alive in the ending.


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> Yeah but majority the crowd really wasn't alive in the ending.


Its ok, I still think I can enjoy a Generico match without the crowd that great. Like I heard they weren't very lively during Generico vs Tornado at Holy Diver Down(thx to PAC vs Steen) but still heard it was a good match up.


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> Its ok, I still think I can enjoy a Generico match without the crowd that great. Like I heard they weren't very lively during Generico vs Tornado at Holy Diver Down(thx to PAC vs Steen) but still heard it was a good match up.


You may want to thank PAC for that too lol.


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> You may want to thank PAC for that too lol.


I would be happy to thank PAC 

PAC owns tbh.


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> I would be happy to thank PAC
> 
> PAC owns tbh.


Yes he does hailsabin, yes he does. I hope they bring back The Trailer Park Boyz, espacially Josh Abercrombie. I was rubbing my moustache the whole match lol.


----------



## Sephiroth

does anyone have any ratings on PWG's Secret of the Ooze? i just watched Joe vs. Super Dragon and i didn't think it was that good so i want to know what others thought. 

also any ratings on Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2: Secret of the Ooze would be welcomed too. that movie rocks


----------



## ROH

sephy37 said:


> does anyone have any ratings on PWG's Secret of the Ooze? i just watched Joe vs. Super Dragon and i didn't think it was that good so i want to know what others thought.


I read a 411 review of that a while ago, and the guy said it was terrible. Nothing was like, over ***1/4 (***1/4 for Joe/Dragon he said), and I think the final score was 3/10.


----------



## JD13

Can anybody recomend which shimmer DVD i should check out? After reading the * ratings thread i was thinking VOL 8.


----------



## Platt

ROH said:


> BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE RETURNS!!
> 
> Please read all the details below before placing your order at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Double DVD sets can not be used as your free selection unless they are the lowest priced item you are ordering.
> 3) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 4) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
> 5) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Wednesday, July 18th at 10pm EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> *Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles.
> 
> **Please note that if you include the title "Respect Is Earned" as any part of your Buy 3, Get 1 Free order, the entire order will not ship until August 20th, 2007 when the DVD is released.
> 
> NEW MERCHANDISE
> 
> The following items are now in stock in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> 
> A Fight At The Roxbury- Boston, MA 6/8/07 (DVD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takeshi Morishima defends the ROH World Title against Jay Briscoe, The No Remorse Corps vs. Delirious, Matt Cross, & Erick Stevens, Matt Sydal vs. El Generico, Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen, McGuinness vs. Hero vs. Castagnoli vs. Quackenbush, plus more.
> 1. Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer
> 2. Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave
> 3. Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen
> 4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero vs. Mike Quackenbush
> 5. Eddie Edwards vs. Pelle Primeau
> 6. Matt Sydal vs. El Generico
> 7. Delirous, Matt Cross, & Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero (Six Man Tag Team War)
> 8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Match)
> 
> 
> Reborn Again- Hartford, CT 5/11/07 (DVD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay & Mark Briscoe defend the Tag Titles against Takeshi Morishima & BJ Whitmer, Delirious vs. KENTA, Matt Sydal vs. Naomichi Marufuji, Bryan Danielson makes his return to Ring of Honor, The Resilience vs. No Remorse Corps feud continues, plus more.
> 1. Jimmy Rave vs. Pelle Primeau
> 2. Daizee Haze vs. Nikki Roxx
> 3. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs.Jason Blade & Eddie Edwards
> 4. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bobby Fish
> 5. Shane Hagadorn vs. Bryan Danielson
> 6. Adam Pearce vs. Bryan Danielson
> 6. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Bryan Danielson, Matt Cross, & Erick Stevens
> 7. Tank Toland defeated Mitch Franklin.
> 8. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Matt Sydal
> 9. Delirious vs. KENTA
> 10. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Takeshi Morishima & BJ Whitmer (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
> 
> 
> Doomsday: The Best of Abyss DVD
> Throughout the history of Total Nonstop Action (TNA) Wrestling, no star has been more destructive or violent than the force known as Abyss. Courtesy of TNA home video, “Doomsday! The best of Abyss” contains nearly four hours of the monster’s most bloody and chaotic battles inside than ring, as well as a chronicle of the shocking events in his past that transformed Abyss into a cold and calculation killing machine!
> 
> Matches include:
> *Abyss vs. Jeff Hardy (Destination X 2005)
> *Abyss vs. AJ Styles (Lockdown 2005)
> *Abyss vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Sabu vs. Rhino - Monster’s Ball 2 (Bound for Glory 2005)
> *Abyss vs. Sabu - No Ropes, Barbed Wire Match (Turning Point 2005)
> *Abyss vs. Rhino - Falls Count Anywhere (Against All Odds 2006)
> *NWA champion Christian Cage vs. Abyss (Lockdown 2006)
> *Abyss vs. Samoa Joe vs. Brother Runt vs. Raven - Monster’s Ball 3 (Bound for Glory 2006)
> *NWA champion Sting vs. Abyss (Genesis 2006)
> *Abyss vs. Delirious & Kurt Daniels (September 2003)
> 
> 
> Pro Wrestling Hall of Fame: The Heels
> 
> From the critically acclaimed authors of The Pro Wrestling Hall of Fame: The Tag Teams comes the most comprehensive look ever at the colorful villains, heels, bad guys and rule breakers who give professional wrestling so much of its character. In The Pro Wrestling Hall of Fame: The Heels, Greg Oliver and Steven Johnson take readers on an informative and entertaining ride through mat mayhem. With their signature mix of original research, interviews, and anecdotes, they describe the rise and development of wrestlings bad guys, from riots in small-town arenas in the 1920s to the mega-event pay-per-views of today. Intended for everyone from casual fans to wrestling historians, the book explains how a barrel-chested Milwaukee brewer became wrestlings first Nazi, then served his country with distinction in World War II. You'll find out how bleached blond bad guys like the legendary Ric Flair trace their lineage to Gorgeous George and about the little-known Ohioan that George himself emulated. And of course, Oliver and Johnsons list of the most influential heels in history is sure to spark debate.
> 
> Like its predecessors in this series, The Pro Wrestling Hall of Fame: The Heels features more than a hundred rarely or never-before-seen photos of wrestlings most despised characters its a must read for anyone interested in the unique world of sports entertainment.
> 
> Paperback: 300 pages
> 
> The following items are now available to Preorder in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Respect Is Earned- New York, NY 5/12/07 (Two Disc Set-Preorder)
> 
> This item is scheduled to ship on August 20th!!!
> 
> Ring of Honor's first pay per view, Respect Is Earned. Shown in its entirety. Also includes four bonus matches that did not air on the PPV. Two disc limited edition version will include special packaging and artwork.
> 
> Respect Is Earned PPV
> 1, Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer (ROH World Title Match)
> 2. Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji
> 3. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
> 4. Delirious vs, Roderick Strong
> 5. Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA (Dream Tag Team Main Event)
> 
> Bonus Disc:
> 6. Brent Albright vs. Tank Toland
> 7. Davey Richards vs. Erick Stevens
> 8. Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey
> 9. El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Irish Airborne vs. Pelle Primeau & Mitch Franklin vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce (Tag Team Scramble Match)
> 
> 
> WWE The Triumph and Tragedy of World Class Championship Wrestling (2 Disc Set- Preorder)
> 
> This title is scheduled to be released on August 7th!!!
> 
> WWE documentary on World Class Championship Wrestling. Includes interviews and matches.
> 
> 
> Mid South Wrestling Giants, Heroes, Midgets, & Villians DVD (Preorder)
> 
> This item is scheduled to be released on July 31st!!!
> 
> Mid-South Wrestling is proud to present, it's 1st volume of a 4 DVD collection entitled "Giants Midgets Heroes & Villains". It captures some of the greatest moments and biggest names in professional wrestling history from 1980-1985. Until now, this footage has never before been seen on video or DVD. The only way someone could have seen this footage was if they attended a live event or caught a broadcast years ago, but now thanks to Mid-South Wrestling, fans can go back and re-live the excitement, the splendor, the raw action and the true essence of what was known by fans as the glory days. Giants Midgets Heroes & Villains is a true gift to all wrestling fans and is the long awaited arrival of some of the greatest wrestling history.
> 
> This DVD includes the following wrestlers: "Nature Boy" Ric Flair, Ted Dibiase, Nikolai Volkoff, King Kong Bundy, Junk Yard Dog, Kamala, "Mr. Wonderful" Paul Orndorff, Andre The Giant, “Mr USA” Tony Atlas, Hacksaw Jim Duggan, Ravishing Rick Rude, One Man Gang, Skandar Akbar, Terry Taylor, "Dr. Death" Steve Williams, Jim Niedhart, Dusty Rhodes, Dusty Rhodes, Rick Steiner, The Samoans, Ernie Ladd, Butch Reed, & more.
> 
> Classic Matches Include:
> 1. "Nature Boy" Ric Flair vs. Ted Dibiase
> 2. King Kong Bundy vs. Junkyard Dog
> 3. Andre The Giant & "Mr. USA" Tony Atlas vs. Ted Dibiase & Matt Borne (Interrupted by "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan and Kamala)
> 4. "Hacksaw" Butch Reed & Jim “The Anvil” Niedhart vs. "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Dusty Rhodes
> 5. CAGE MATCH: Featuring Jim “The Anvil” Niedhart & "Hacksaw" Butch Reed
> 6. "Dr. Death" Steve Williams and Rick Steiner vs. "Hacksaw" Butch Reed & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan
> 7. First time in wrestling history a 6-Man Tag Team Event with 2 big men and 4 midgets featuring 4 classic midgets: Little Coco, Cowboy Lang, Little Tokyo and Lord Little Brook.
> 8. Dream Match Spectacular: Afa and Sica "The Samoan Warriors" and "The Big Cat" Ernie Ladd vs. Andre The Giant, "The American Dream" Dusty Rhodes and Junkyard Dog
> 
> Bonus Gem Footage:
> -Andre The Giant Interview
> -"Mad Dog" Buzz Sawyer & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan caught in a Backstage “Hallway Brawl”
> -Grammy Award Winning Singer/Actor Jerry Reed interviewed by Jim Ross, Jerry Reed in Mid-South Wrestling Promo
> -Jim "The Anvil" Niedhart and "Hacksaw" Butch Reed post Cage Match Meltdown fight and break up of the tag team
> 
> 
> TNA Slammiversary 2007 DVD (Preorder)
> 
> This title is scheduled to be released on August 21st!!!
> 
> TNA Wrestling celebrates five years of Total Nonstop Action with our huge Slammiversary Pay-Per-View from Nashville, Tennessee! Featuring the King Of The Mountain Match for the World Heavyweight Title.
> 
> 1. LAX vs. Senshi & Rhino
> 2. X Division Title Match: Chris Sabin vs. Jay Lethal
> 3. Frank Wycheck & Jerry Lynn vs. James Storm & Ron Killings
> 4. Alex Shelley vs. Mr. Backlund
> 5. Voodoo Kin Mafia vs. Doug Basham & The Damaja
> 6. Freedom Match: Robert Roode vs. Eric Young
> 7. Team 3D vs. Rick Steiner & Road Warrior Animal
> 8. Sting vs. Christopher Daniels
> 9. No DQ: Tomko vs. Abyss
> 10. King of the Mountain TNA Title Match: Christian Cage vs. Samoa Joe vs. Kurt Angle vs. AJ Styles vs. Chris Harris
> 
> XPW Class X Presents: Baptized in Blood 1 & 2 (2 Disc Set- Preorder)
> 
> This title is scheduled to be released in August 2007!!!
> 
> Witness the XPW's King of the Deathmatch Tournament. Fighters include Axl Rotten, Kronus, Supreme, The Messiah, "The Real Deal" Damien Steel, Chris Candido w/ Tammy Sytch, Chronic, J.N., "Vicious" Vic Grimes, Kraq w/ Angel, "White Trash" Johnny Webb, Nozawa, "Homeless" Jimmy, "The Jiggalo" Steve Rizzano, Pogo the Clown.
> 
> Additional apearances by Tool, Josh Lazie, Rob Black, Kris Kloss, Larry Rivera, Shane Douglas, Nicole Bass, Jake Lawless, Lizzy Borden, Kris Kloss, Jessica Darlin, Kaos w/ Veronica Caine, Juvendud Guerrera, New Jack, and more! Never before seen bonus footage from the XPW fan cam and commentary.


Time to get new dvds and to preorder the ppv


----------



## Claymore

I'm going to make a little order during this sale, but I'm going to hold off pre-ordering the PPV show. I will wait for a sale like 20% off then get it.....

But knowing my luck they probably won't put it up during the sale...


----------



## watts63

ROH™ said:


> I read a 411 review of that a while ago, and the guy said it was terrible. Nothing was like, over ***1/4 (***1/4 for Joe/Dragon he said), and I think the final score was 3/10.


***1/4? Wow, so many ppl I talk to about that match gave it ***3/4.


----------



## KingKicks

Damn, might order both new ROH shows now.


----------



## -Mystery-

Whoa, whoa, whoa. ROH is now releasing stuff out of order? By the way, there is a shit load of stuff added to the "Weekly Specials" section. Also, I got my most recent order in and will try to rip NYC 2007's main event tonight.


----------



## watts63

A fight at the roxbury? Finally they don't have a serious name lol. EMILOOOOO!


----------



## -Mystery-

watts63 said:


> A fight at the roxbury? Finally they don't have a serious name lol. EMILOOOOO!


$20 says Gabe watched that movie the day he thought of that title.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Probably gonna pick up 5/11 and 6/8 at DBDV then get Respect is Earned at 8/26.


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> $20 says Gabe watched that movie the day he thought of that title.


$50 says he got it from PWG.


----------



## Caligula

Just got Ring Of Homicide, Best In The World, Fourth Anniversary, and Vendetta in the mail


----------



## watts63

Killa CaLi said:


> Just got Ring Of Homicide, Best In The World, Fourth Anniversary, and Vendetta in the mail



Enjoy Danielson vs. Strong II, Homicide vs. Necro, KENTA/Marufuji vs. Joe/Danielson & Aries/Strong vs. Styles/Sydal.


----------



## Homicide_187

Killa CaLi said:


> Just got Ring Of Homicide, Best In The World, Fourth Anniversary, and Vendetta in the mail


Watch RoH first plz 

I'll probably end up picking up the two newest releases at the upcoming Long Island show.


----------



## musdy

Ill be getting A Fight at The Roxbury for sure.


----------



## Platt

-Mystery- said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa. ROH is now releasing stuff out of order? By the way, there is a shit load of stuff added to the "Weekly Specials" section. Also, I got my most recent order in and will try to rip NYC 2007's main event tonight.



They don't have a choice but to release them out of order otherwise we'd be waiting till August 20th for them all. Already bought a copy of the PPV anyway so i can watch the ppv matches in order only cost me £2.


----------



## ROH

I'm not sure about the new DVDs. Nothing interests me on Reborn Again apart from Sydal/Fuji, and on AFATR I'm only interested in the 4 way and Sydal/Generico.


----------



## El Conquistador

I'm getting them both in September at the next Chicago Ridge show for sure.


----------



## KingKicks

Just used the Buy 3 get 1 free sale to get Reborn Again, A Fight at the Roxbury, At Our Best and Night Of Champions as my free choice.


----------



## Platt

JD13 said:


> Can anybody recomend which shimmer DVD i should check out? After reading the * ratings thread i was thinking VOL 8.


From memory my top 3 would be

Volume 6
Volume 8 
Volume 7


----------



## JD13

^^^ Thanks alot


----------



## Caligula

What were reports saying about Danielson/Rave from AFATR?

Worth getting the DVD for?


----------



## MrPaiMei

No. *** or so. I'll bump my live review soon.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Fourth Anniversary Show*

*ROH World Championship*
Bryan Danielson © vs. Jimmy Rave ****1/4-****1/2

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong © vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ****1/4

*Ghetto Fight*
Homicide vs. Colt Cabana ***3/4-****

*Grudge Match #1*
Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal ***1/4-***1/2

*Grudge Match #2*
Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer ***1/4

*Four Corner Survival*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Adam Pearce vs. Azrieal vs. Jay Fury ***

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro vs. Jason Blade & Kid Mikaze **3/4

Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans **1/2-**3/4

**** Good Video Package On The Four Years of ROH***; Loved The ROH vs. CZW Brawl, It Looked Like A Battle Royal, It Was Great When The Streamers Went Down When Hero & Joe Battled; Also Liked The Briscoes/Aries & Strong Battle*​


----------



## bmxmadb53

M.W. said:


> I'm getting them both in September at the next Chicago Ridge show for sure.


I may as well.


----------



## Blasko

Just re-watched Kobashi/Joe for the fourth time...

**** 1/4, still think this is the overrated match of 05. 

I kept getting the whole "This match is A LOT like Sasaki/Kobashi" feel. Though, Sasaki put on a better show then Joe did. WAY better.

And the fact that the finishing sequence of that match was re-used didn't sit well with me. 

Sasaki/Kobashi got ****3/4 from me, btw.


----------



## Obfuscation

Delrious vs KENTA and the main event make me want to buy Reborn Again. Along with the Danielson return matches...

A fight at the Roxbury seems meh, just Generico vs Sydal is the only thing I will go out of my way for, but I bet the main event was quite solid as well.


----------



## Corey

Hailsabin said:


> Delrious vs KENTA and the main event make me want to buy Reborn Again. Along with the Danielson return matches...
> 
> A fight at the Roxbury seems meh, just Generico vs Sydal is the only thing I will go out of my way for, but I bet the main event was quite solid as well.


I'm the complete opposite. I'm not really worried about Reborn Again cause the only thing that really interests me is Sydal/Marufuji and maybe the ME. Everything else looks meh to me.

But on the other hand, A Night at the Roxbury sounds great with Mori/Jay, Generico/Sydal, Danielson/Rave, and Steen/Mark. Not sure if I'll get any of them though. I'll have to see PaiMei's live report...


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I'm the complete opposite. I'm not really worried about Reborn Again cause the only thing that really interests me is Sydal/Marufuji and maybe the ME. Everything else looks meh to me.
> 
> But on the other hand, A Night at the Roxbury sounds great with Mori/Jay, Generico/Sydal, Danielson/Rave, and Steen/Mark. Not sure if I'll get any of them though. I'll have to see PaiMei's live report...


I didn't see Mark/Steen and Danielson/Rave for some reason...those sound good too. I have no interest in the Whitmer match seeing how he can never win anymore(damn shame) I was just excited for a Generico singles match in ROH was all Either way I might pick these up, but after I get some of the better shows from this year.


----------



## Caligula

*Best In The World
*

Jimmy Rave vs. Pelle Primeau - *1/4
Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Yang - **1/2
Lacey vs. Allison Danger vs. Daizee Haze vs. Mercedes Martinez - ***1/2
Adam Pearce vs. Hero/Butcher - *1/4 for entertainment 
Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelly - ***1/4
Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2
Austin Aries vs. Ricky Reyes - ***1/2
Briscoes vs. Roderick/Evans - ****1/4
KENTA/Marufuji vs. Danielson/Joe - ****1/4

Overall - ***3/4

Very underrated show that had a little bit of everything.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Here's my live report of FATR.
First off, the new building is AWESOME and so much roomier than the Braintree Armory. Major upgrade. AND, I got front row to DBDVN1 as I walked in, so that's four straight Boston shows I sat front row at. Diesel. And Rhett Titus is quickly becoming the top student prospect.

BJ Whitmer vs. Brent Albright - This was decent enough and much better than BFF. Started with them trowing each other into barricades and brawling, then led to some arm work leading to a crowbar nearfall. Finnally, BJ got "screwed" out of a three count and flipped, headbutting the ref and throwing shit all over the place. Strange ending that no one understood, but seems to be leading to a BJ heel turn. Probably about **1/2.

Then, Daizee called out Lacey, leading to Jimmy coming out. Lacey ttacked Jimmys leg, leading to Lacey attacking and worrying about Jimmy instead of attacking Daizee. No signs of a face/heel switch here.

Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave - Dragon seems to have not lost a step, but this was only about 10 minutes. Raves shit was boring, but Dragon looked like a star without having to bust out any big moves, no Cattle Mutilation, No Dragon Suplex, etc. Rave fell victim to elbows out of a crucifix pin and tapped. Damn good techincal match, ***1/4, maybe. After the match, Dragon stared into the hard cam and called out Morisima.

Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen - Awesome fucking brawl. These two beat the fuck out of each other with Mark flippin all over the place and Kevin killing him, powerbombs into the crowd, everything. I didn't see the in the crowd portions, but the area around them was exploding. At least ***3/4, I'd say. After the match Jay and Generico came out, and Jay challenged them to a Boston Street Fight on 8/10. Huge pop for that, Steen accepted. 

After that, Bobby Cruise announced DBDV was here to maybe the biggest pop of the night, and that the winner of the next match would get a title show.

Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli - Felt weird being the only one throwing a streamer for Quack, but whatev'. He was clearly the star here, as his interactions with Claudio and Hero got HUGE pops and were all crisp and awesome. Everyone got good time fighting each other except maybe Hero vs. Claudio which led to many awesome and interesting math ups. Great heat segment on Quack, too. Claudio wins with a uppercut on Quack to a huge surprise. I'd go ***3/4 on this one too, but that could definartly go up or down on DVD.

At intermission everyone was really pumped up about the show and loving it, a great sign.

Eddie Edwards vs. Pelle Primeau - Started well and good, then near the end, Pelle kicked out of like, 5 super finishers. Fucking retarded and got no pop, everyone was just like, what? It finallly took CIMA's cross legged side brainbuster to put him away. Ugh.

El Generico vs. Matt Sydal - Big pop for Generico, and a great match. Everyones heard about the chanting, but there was a lot of great stuff here, and Generico got HUGE pops for his through-the-turnbuckle DDT and his flipping suplex. Maybe not on the level of Generico vs. PAC or CIMA, but close. A good ***1/2, I'd say.

No Remorse Corps vs. Resiliance and Delirious - This was three matches, kind of. First, it was an awesome heated brawl, then Sinclair stopped that and everyone was like "relaxed rules, dude". So it turned into a LONG hot tag sequence that kinda lost the crowds interest, then it turned into a DG style tag that wasn't that heated due to the long hot tags. Plus, every other move was a kick or chop, which doesn't fit into the DG style. It worked with Shingo cause he was normally the only one doing it, but with Strong, Davey, Rocky, AND Erick, all throwing strikes as their big moves, it loses its impact. Still good, but these guys could do SO much better. Delirious pins Roddy after a bunch of confusion and a Chemical Imbalance #2. ***1/4, perhaps.


Takeshi Morishima vs. Jay Briscoe - No one seemed to know who Morishima was, or maybe they heard of him but had seen nothing. You have to remember this was his first Boston show and his DVD matches have only been out around two months. Thus, his big spots (knocking Sinclair around, cartwheel, super dropkick) got big pops but his other good brawling stuff wasn't as over. Jay, however, got MASSIVE pops for stuff like his DVD and suplex. He got the best nearfall ever off a DVD into a Frog Splash. Unfortunatly, no one saw him wining because Briscoes vs. Steen and Generico AND ROH Champ vs. Claudio had been booked for 8/10 before this started. That was dumb. Anyway, Jay hits a superplex, but Shima no sells, hits a HUGE lariat, and a Backdrop Driver for the win. Fun stiff little match, under 15 minutes. ***1/4-***1/2, I'd say. After the match, we got a big Briscoes-Steen/Generico brawl, going into the locker room.

OVERALL: Damn good show if not great. Much better than Dedicated. However, Philly should definatly be the better of this weekend. Check this out if you can, not to the level of 5YF-Mania that I've seen but better than both January shows. Clearly a setup show for 8/10 though, which I have no problem with. If anything, be sure to search out the 4 corner survival.


----------



## Caligula

*Fourth Anniversary Show*


Briscoes vs. Mamaluke/Rinauro vs. Blade/Mikaze - **1/4
Pearce vs. Castagnoli vs. Fury vs. Azriel - **1/2
Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal - ***
Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer - **3/4
Homicide vs. Colt Cabana - ***
Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave - ****1/4
Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans - **3/4
Aries/Strong vs. Sydal/Styles - ****1/4

Overall - ***1/2

Danielson/Rave was pretty much the only reason I bought it, and I wasn't disappointed. Great match.


----------



## watts63

Killa CaLi said:


> *Fourth Anniversary Show*
> 
> 
> Briscoes vs. Mamaluke/Rinauro vs. Blade/Mikaze - **1/4
> Pearce vs. Castagnoli vs. Fury vs. Azriel - **1/2
> Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal - ***
> Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer - **3/4
> Homicide vs. Colt Cabana - ***
> Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave - ****1/4
> Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans - **3/4
> Aries/Strong vs. Sydal/Styles - ****1/4
> 
> Overall - ***1/2
> 
> Danielson/Rave was pretty much the only reason I bought it, and I wasn't disappointed. Great match.



Danielson vs. Rave was probably the most underrated match in ROH history. I'm suprsised ppl don't talk about it.


----------



## Penishead

It's probably because the match involves Rave, and not much people like him.


----------



## McQueen

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I'm the complete opposite. I'm not really worried about Reborn Again cause the only thing that really interests me is Sydal/Marufuji and maybe the ME. Everything else looks meh to me.
> 
> But on the other hand, A Night at the Roxbury sounds great with Mori/Jay, Generico/Sydal, Danielson/Rave, and Steen/Mark. Not sure if I'll get any of them though. I'll have to see PaiMei's live report...


All the new DVD's seem pretty "meh" to me, only the 4 way from the Roxbury show really has me at all interested, and Sydal/Marufuji could be good, I'm up in the air on that one. I'll probably just download the two of those matches.

By the way Rave vs Danielson from 4YAS was a spectacular match and was way better than i expected but the CZW brawl/Cide vs Cabana was still my favorite part of the night.


----------



## KingKicks

I think the only reason people don't talk about Rave/Danielson is because of Shelley/Danielson.


----------



## DDMac

Just watched MCMG/Briscoes for the second time and bumped it up 1/4* to ****3/4. Afraid to watch it again. Might have to add to my incredibly short list of five star matches. :$


----------



## ROH88

Hey guys need some help with IWA-MS and Chikara. What are some of the best dvds to pick up from both theses groups for this year.


----------



## StraightEdge

I'm Making an Order of 4 DVDs This Weekend, What DVDs Should I Get

Heres My List of What I Have btw


> -Glory By Honor V Night 2
> -4th Anniversary Show
> -Manhattan Mayhem
> -Better Than Our Best
> -Unified
> -Punk Vs Joe II
> -All Star Extravaganza II
> -Midnight Express Reunion
> -Vendetta
> -The Homecoming
> -Tag Wars
> -Supercard of Honor
> -Fight of the Century
> -Final Battle 06
> -FYF NYC
> -FYF Philly
> -FYF Dayton
> -FYF Chicago
> -FYF Liverpool
> -FYF Finale
> -Supercard of Honor II
> -All Star Extravaganza III
> -Joe Vs Kobashi
> -Unforgettable
> -Punk: The Final Chapter


I Was thinking of getting Death Before Dishonor III & IV, "Good Times, Great Memories" & "Reborn Again". Anyone Got Better Ideas, Rep Will be Given.


----------



## dman88

Get 

Good Times, Great Memories
Final Battle 2005
Nowhere To Run
Death Before Dishonor 4

DBD 3 is mainly a one match to me - Aries vs Punk but I haven't watched it in awhile so dont hold me to it. Weekend of Champions Night 2 is another good show that you dont have. Also I havent seen Reborn Again so I dont know if you should get it.


----------



## -Mystery-

-Good Times, Great Memories
-Dragon Gate Challenge 
-Ring of Homicide
-Best In The World or Anarchy In The UK


----------



## El Conquistador

ROH88 said:


> Hey guys need some help with IWA-MS and Chikara. What are some of the best dvds to pick up from both theses groups for this year.


_IWA-MS recommendation list:_

-TPI04
-TPI06
-Hurt
-Winter Wars 2007
-Sunday Bloody Sunday
-Candido Cup

The last four shows are the best shows they've produced in 2007. TPI04 is highly regarded as IWA's best wrestling show ever, and if you're interested in Quack/Claudio and watching Low Ki kick some ass, buy TPI06.

Hope I was able to lend a helping hand.


----------



## dman88

-Mystery- said:


> -Good Times, Great Memories
> -Dragon Gate Challenge
> -Ring of Homicide
> -Best In The World or Anarchy In The UK


Yeah definitely get Dragon Gate Challenge Straightedge. I didnt see that you didnt have that.


----------



## -Mystery-

I wouldn't buy Sunday Bloody Sunday. Besides Ki/Hernandez and Masada/Necro (Both of which can be found here, I believe) the show was a really crappy.

Best IWA-MS shows this year in order...

-Hurt 2007
-Winter Wars 2007
-Candido Cup
-A Phenomenal Invasion 2
-April Bloodshowers: The Final Chapter
-It's Gotta Be The Shoes
-Payback, Pain & Agony 2007
-Sunday Bloody Sunday
-March Massacre
-A Prelude To Death
-February Fury
-Rule The School
-April Bloodshowers 2007


----------



## El Conquistador

True. I buy everything from IWA-MS regardless of the card. I still think the DVD is worth purchasing for those two matches alone. Yeah, you're right though, Phenomenal Invasion 2 has a better all around card.


----------



## -Mystery-

M.W. said:


> True. I buy everything from IWA-MS regardless of the card. I still think the DVD is worth purchasing for those two matches alone. Yeah, you're right though, Phenomenal Invasion 2 has a better all around card.


I'm the same way. April Bloodshowers 2007 looked like a crappy card but I still bought it.


----------



## Homicide_187

Mystery or M.W. post some star ratings for the Candido Cup.


----------



## Platt

Homicide_187 said:


> Mystery or M.W. post some star ratings for the Candido Cup.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4352718-post8399.html


----------



## El Conquistador

Might as well post mine too, I've got nothing better to do.
--------------------------------------------------------------

*IWA-MS Chris Candido Memorial Cup*
_Night One:_

Brandon Thomaselli vs. "Metal Master" Chad Collyer -- ***1/4
Chuck Taylor vs. Devon Moore -- ***
Pretty Unreals (Elgin & Ash) vs. Naptown Dragons (Younger & Vortexz) -- ***
Bashams vs. Silas Young & Dysfunction -- **1/2
2.0 vs. Northstar Express -- **3/4
BJ Whitmer & Davey Richards vs. BLKOUT (Joker & Sabian) -- ***1/4
The Iron Saints (Sal & Vito Thomaselli) vs. Havana Pitbulls -- ***3/4
Axl Rotten & Mickie Knuckles vs. ZBARR & Ricky Morton -- *1/2
Up In Smoke vs. Super Dragon & El Generico -- ***
The Rotweillers (Homicide & Low Ki) vs. Josh Abercrombie & Matt Sydal -- ****

_Night Two:_

Up In Smoke vs. 2.0 -- **3/4
The Iron Saints vs. Ash & Elgin -- ***1/2
Bashams vs. Axl & Mickie Knuckles -- 1/2*
Davey Richards & BJ Whitmer vs. The Rotweillers -- ***3/4
Ricky Morton vs. ZBarr -- *3/4
Devon Moore vs. Metal Master -- **3/4
Drake Younger, Sabian, Ryan Cruz & Silas Young vs. Vortekz, Joker, Darin Corbin & Dysfunction -- ***1/4
The Iron Saints vs. Bashams -- ***
Up In Smoke vs. Davey Richards & BJ Whitmer -- ***1/2
Chuck Taylor vs. Tank -- *
Super Dragon, Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. El Generico, Josh Abercrombie & Matt Sydal -- ***3/4
The Iron Saints vs. Up In Smoke -- ***1/2​


----------



## Homicide_187

Both nights look solid thanks for posting.


----------



## Caligula

DDMac said:


> Just watched MCMG/Briscoes for the second time and bumped it up 1/4* to ****3/4. Afraid to watch it again. Might have to add to my incredibly short list of five star matches. :$




I'm pretty sure I'm gonna give it 5 once I get the DVD and watch it a few more times. :$


----------



## Corey

StraightEdge, get:

Dragon Gate Challenge
Anarchy in the UK
Good Times Great Memories
Ring of Homicide or Final Battle 2005


----------



## Caligula

I'm gonna complete the Milestone Series in the coming weeks.


----------



## Rated R Poster

Finally was able to finish watching this. 

Chris Candido Memorial Cup 2007, IWA-MS

Night 1:
Brandon Thomaselli vs. Metal Master **3/4
Chuck Taylor vs. Devon Moore ***
Micheal Elgin and Ash vs. Naptown Dragons ***1/4
Basham and Damaja vs. Silas Young and Dysfunction **1/2
2.0 vs. North Star Express **1/4
BJ Whitmer and Davey Richards vs. BLK Out ***1/2
Iron Saints vs. Havana Pittbulls ***1/4
Axl Rotten and Mickie Knuckles vs. Ricky Morton and Z-Barr *1/2
Up In Smoke vs. Super Dragon and El Generico ***1/2
Rottweilers vs. Matt Sydal and Josh Ambercombie **** (MOTN)

Night 2:
Up In Smoke vs. 2.0 *** (Short but I enjoyed UIS double teams)
Micheal Elgin and Ash vs. Iron Saints **1/2
Basham and Damaja vs. Axl Rotten and Micke Knuckles 1/2*
Davey Richards and BJ Whitmer vs. Rottweilers ***1/2 (Hated the finish)
Z-Barr vs. Ricky Morton *3/4
Metal Master vs. Devon Moore **1/2
Joker, Vorteks, Corbin, Dysfunction vs. Sabian, Drake Younger, Ryan Cruz, Silas Young ***3/4
Basham and Damaja vs. Iron Saints ***1/2
Up In Smoke vs. Davey Richards and BJ Whitmer ***1/4
Chuck Taylor vs. Tank **
Super Dragon and Havana Pittbulls vs. El Generico, Matt Sydal and Josh Ambercombie ***1/2
Up In Smoke vs. Iron Saints ***3/4

OveralL Rating is ***. Not the Best matches but a very Entertaining tournement that I think is a must buy. Match of the Tournement is Rottweilers vs. Sydal and Ambercombie (big suprise there).


----------



## StraightEdge

dman88 said:


> Get
> 
> Good Times, Great Memories
> *Final Battle 2005*
> Nowhere To Run
> Death Before Dishonor 4





-Mystery- said:


> -Good Times, Great Memories
> *-Dragon Gate Challenge
> -Ring of Homicide
> -Best In The World* or Anarchy In The UK





dman88 said:


> Yeah definitely get *Dragon Gate Challenge *Straightedge. I didnt see that you didnt have that.





Jack Evans 187 said:


> StraightEdge, get:
> *Dragon Gate Challenge*
> Anarchy in the UK
> Good Times Great Memories
> *Ring of Homicide* or *Final Battle 2005*


K, I've Deceided to get 8 DVDs Instead of 4 (Couldn't Help Myslef). I Decieded to get "Anarchy In the Uk", "Death Before Dishonor IV", "Good Times, Great Memories", "Reborn Again", "Epic Encounter II", "Gut Check", "Glory By Honor V Night 1" & "Nowhere To Run"

And The Suggestions That You Guys Gave That ARe Bolded Are Hopefullly Going to be on my next order During the Big 10 Ten (Along with "Escape From New York", "100th Show", "In Your Face", "Generation Now"), Thats if they Don't Get Removed from The List.

And I Repped You Guys All Except Jack Evans 187, I Have to Spread 1st


----------



## McQueen

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm gonna complete the Milestone Series in the coming weeks.


Don't bother with Arena Warfare.


----------



## Caligula

McQueen said:


> Don't bother with Arena Warfare.


K, I already have Danielson/Shelly on DVD anyway


----------



## McQueen

Killa CaLi said:


> K, I already have Danielson/Shelly on DVD anyway


Hahaha, yeah then you seriously don't need that show then. That match is pretty much the only good thing about the show, that and CZW mauling Whitmer at the end was nice storyline advancement.


----------



## CMAngle33

Gabe Sapolsky is like the worst commentator in human history. I can't watch old RoH for too long because his voice gets to me.


----------



## -Mystery-

Buy Arena Warfare for $10....


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> Buy Arena Warfare for $10....



Get it for $8...


----------



## Caligula

Where


----------



## watts63

Killa CaLi said:


> Where


ebay.


----------



## JD13

ROH88 said:


> Hey guys need some help with IWA-MS and Chikara. What are some of the best dvds to pick up from both theses groups for this year.


The only IWA-MS show i have from this year is PI 2. it was a good show, take a look at the card and if it interests you check it out.


----------



## potatohed123

CMAngle33 said:


> Gabe Sapolsky is like the worst commentator in human history. I can't watch old RoH for too long because his voice gets to me.


i thought i was the only one ;O


----------



## Caligula

*Ring Of Homicide*


Colt Cabana vs. Kikutaro - **1/4
Homicide/Reyes vs. Dunn/Marcos - **
Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Yang - **1/4
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal - ***1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious - ****1/4
Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal - ***1/4
Aries/Strong vs. Briscoes - ***3/4
Homicide vs. Necro Butcher - ****

Overall - ***3/4


----------



## -Mystery-

*FIP Bring The Pain*
1. Ryze vs. Masked Fipper #1 - 1/2*
2. Roderick Strong vs. Insane Dragon (Winner Gets ROH Title Shot) - **1/2
3. The Heartbreak Express vs. Kahagas & Aaron Epic - **
4. Erick Stevens vs. Don Juan - **1/4
5. Steve Madison vs. Tony Kozina - **1/4
6. Jared Steele vs. Evan Starsmore - *1/4
7. Vordell Walker vs. Masada - **1/4
8. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match) - ***1/2
9. Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk (2 out of 3 Falls) - ****1/2

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> *FIP Bring The Pain*
> 1. Ryze vs. Masked Fipper #1 - 1/2*
> 2. Roderick Strong vs. Insane Dragon (Winner Gets ROH Title Shot) - **1/2
> 3. The Heartbreak Express vs. Kahagas & Aaron Epic - **
> 4. Erick Stevens vs. Don Juan - **1/4
> 5. Steve Madison vs. Tony Kozina - **1/4
> 6. Jared Steele vs. Evan Starsmore - *1/4
> 7. Vordell Walker vs. Masada - **1/4
> 8. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match) - ***1/2
> *9. Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk (2 out of 3 Falls) - ****1/2*
> 
> Overall show rating - ***


Best. FIP Match. Ever.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Don't wanna bug ya Mystery but were you able to rip the NYC main event?


----------



## -Mystery-

watts63 said:


> Best. FIP Match. Ever.


Right now, yes. However, I'm getting ready to watch Payback which features a 40+ min match between Punk and Cabana so that might be able to top it.



MrPaiMei said:


> Don't wanna bug ya Mystery but were you able to rip the NYC main event?


I'm trying but I'm gonna have to get someone to show me how to. I'm going to PM someone like X/L/AJ or mike-e later.


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> Right now, yes. However, I'm getting ready to watch Payback which features a 40+ min match between Punk and Cabana so that might be able to top it.


I had been very interested seeing that match but the under card scares the hell out of me.


----------



## -Mystery-

*FIP Payback*1. Rainman vs. Jared Steel - **1/2
2. Steve Madison vs. Kahagas - **
3. Spanky vs. Tony Kozina - ***
4. Antonio Banks, Dunn & Marcos vs. Don Juan & The Heartbreak Express - ***
5. Jay Fury vs. Sal Rinuaro vs. Tony Mamaluke (Three Way Dance) - **3/4
6. Samoa Joe vs. Azrieal - ***
7. Jimmy Rave & Fast Eddie vs. Roderick Strong & Jerrelle Clark (FIP Tag Team Title Match) - ***1/4
8. CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana - ****1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## Future Star

-Mystery- said:


> *FIP Payback*1. Rainman vs. Jared Steel - **1/2
> 2. Steve Madison vs. Kahagas - **
> 3. Spanky vs. Tony Kozina - ***
> 4. Antonio Banks, Dunn & Marcos vs. Don Juan & The Heartbreak Express - ***
> 5. Jay Fury vs. Sal Rinuaro vs. Tony Mamaluke (Three Way Dance) - **3/4
> 6. Samoa Joe vs. Azrieal - ***
> 7. Jimmy Rave & Fast Eddie vs. Roderick Strong & Jerrelle Clark (FIP Tag Team Title Match) - ***1/4
> *8. CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana - ****1/2*
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/4


 Never saw an FIP rating that high, other then watts' rating for punk/dragon


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> *FIP Payback*1. Rainman vs. Jared Steel - **1/2
> 2. Steve Madison vs. Kahagas - **
> 3. Spanky vs. Tony Kozina - ***
> 4. Antonio Banks, Dunn & Marcos vs. Don Juan & The Heartbreak Express - ***
> 5. Jay Fury vs. Sal Rinuaro vs. Tony Mamaluke (Three Way Dance) - **3/4
> 6. Samoa Joe vs. Azrieal - ***
> 7. Jimmy Rave & Fast Eddie vs. Roderick Strong & Jerrelle Clark (FIP Tag Team Title Match) - ***1/4
> *8. CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana - ****1/2*
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/4


Upload that match plz.


----------



## El Conquistador

Future Star said:


> Never saw an FIP rating that high, other then watts' rating for punk/dragon


He rated Punk/Danielson 2/3 Falls ****1/2 too...


----------



## -Mystery-

watts63 said:


> Upload that match plz.


As soon as I can get someone to show me how to rip the DVD and shit.


----------



## Future Star

M.W. said:


> He rated Punk/Danielson 2/3 Falls ****1/2 too...


I never saw his rating for it...just watts'


----------



## watts63

The rating on Bring The Pain is on the last page. You can download Punk/Danielson at the Indy section now.


----------



## CMAngle33

*FROM SPARTANLAX:*

*Battle of Saint Paul*

Homewreckers Crew vs. American Angels- *1/2
Jimmy Rave vs. Michael Elign- 1/2*
BJ Whitmer vs. Shingo- ***1/4
Ultimate Endurance- ***1/4
Brent Albright & Adam Pearce vs. Homicide & Colt Cabana- ***
Delirious vs. Erick Stevens vs. Jack Evans vs. Rocky Romero- ***1/4
Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels- ***1/2
Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries- **** 

*Good Times, Great Memories*

Six Man Mayhem- ***1/2
Christopher Daniels vs. Erick Stevens- ***1/4
Four Corner Survival- ***
Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero- ***1/2
Takeshi Morishima vs. Shingo- ****1/2
Tank Toland vs. Alex Payne- *
Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans- ***1/4
Briscoe Brothers vs. Murder City Machine Guns- ****3/4
Colt Cabana vs. Adam Pearce- ***


----------



## Caligula

*Vendetta *


McGuinness/Collyer vs. Steel/Delirious - **3/4
Sal Rinauro vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **1/2
BJ Whitmer vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **3/4
Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe - ****
Adam Pearce vs. Davey Andrews - *1/4
The Cabana beat down - ****1/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - ****3/4
Embassy vs. Generation Next - ****

Overall - ****


----------



## The Massive Attack

*IWA-EC Need To Bleed 2007*

-Zak Vincent vs. Vortekz: ***
-Aaron Draven vs. Danshoku Dino: **
-Hane Bros. vs. Six Feet Under: *3/4
-Chris Hero vs. Kudo: ***3/4
-Midnight Rider vs. Juggulator: **1/4
-Mike Quackenbush vs. Jerry Lynn: ***1/2
-Drake Younger vs. Mad Man Pondo: **3/4
-Ian Rotten, Mickie Knuckles, Mad Man Pondo & Gypsy Joe vs. Juggulator, The Hane Bros. & Warpig: **1/2

Overall: **1/2


----------



## MrPaiMei

Don't buy RA for MaruSydal, its like ***1/4.


----------



## afkatk

I'm looking to buy some RoH DVD's can anyone suggest to me any RoH DVD's I which I might absolutly love or ones you have loved and think I might love aswell.


----------



## McQueen

afkatk said:


> I'm looking to buy some RoH DVD's can anyone suggest to me any RoH DVD's I which I might absolutly love or ones you have loved and think I might love aswell.


Top 5 and most will agree

Manhattan Mayhem
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Fifth Year Festival Finale
Unified
Better Than Our Best


----------



## KingKicks

afkatk said:


> I'm looking to buy some RoH DVD's can anyone suggest to me any RoH DVD's I which I might absolutly love or ones you have loved and think I might love aswell.


ROH Manhattan Mayhem
ROH Better Then Out Best
ROH Glory By Honor V Night 2
ROH Finale
ROH Supercard Of Honor II
ROH Good Times Great Memories


----------



## afkatk

thanks dudes I'll check my pocket.


----------



## JimJ

Thinking of picking up some ROH DVDs soon and I'm looking to get caught up on some of this year's action (the only 2007 show I've seen is Respect is Earned on PPV) so I was wondering if some of you could recommend four or five of the best shows so far from this year? Thanks.


----------



## McQueen

FYF: Liverpool
FYF: Finale
All Star Extravaganza III
Supercard of Honor II
Good Times, Great Memories


----------



## iverson19

anyone know if Blue Thunder Video is reliable


----------



## Corey

JimJ said:


> Thinking of picking up some ROH DVDs soon and I'm looking to get caught up on some of this year's action (the only 2007 show I've seen is Respect is Earned on PPV) so I was wondering if some of you could recommend four or five of the best shows so far from this year? Thanks.


FYF: Finale
Good Times Great Memories
Supercard of Honor II
FYF: Liverpool

Get these four with the Buy 3, Get 1 Free Sale.



afkatk said:


> I'm looking to buy some RoH DVD's can anyone suggest to me any RoH DVD's I which I might absolutly love or ones you have loved and think I might love aswell.


Manhattan Mayhem
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Better Than Our Best
FYF: Finale

If you're looking to get the Buy 3, Get 1 free deal, then there you go.


----------



## bmxmadb53

iverson19 said:


> anyone know if Blue Thunder Video is reliable


I've never heard of it...


----------



## -Mystery-

Update, I successfully ripped Shingo/Rave vs. Strong/Evans into 2 parts. However, the final few mins of Stevens/Albright is on part one but that's no big deal. I'll start uploading it soon.


----------



## iverson19

Blue Thunder Video
http://www.bluethundervideo.com/


----------



## JD13

iverson19 said:


> Blue Thunder Video
> http://www.bluethundervideo.com/


thanks for the link, Ive been looking for some old WCW and ECW to add to my collection.
Anyway...

ROH All Star Extravaganza III
1. Adam Pearce vs. Colt Cabana vs. Matt Sydal vs. Chris Hero - ***
2. Erick Stevens vs. Alex Payne - N/R
3. Davey Richards vs. Masaaki Mochizuki - **3/4 (meh)
4. Jimmy Jacobs & Lacey vs. BJ Whitmer & Daizee Haze - *** (fun stuff and a sick spear)
5. Shingo & Naruki Doi vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe - ***(fell apart after Mark nearly killed himself) 
6. YAMATO vs. Pelle Primeau - *1/2 (short and sweet)
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright - ***1/4 (decent match)
8. Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels - ***(could not get into this at all)
9. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans - ****1/4(Jack Evans is not human)
10. Team Dragon Gate vs Team ROH - ****1/2(awesome stuff)


----------



## Corey

MrPaiMei said:


> Don't buy RA for MaruSydal, its like ***1/4.


Just watched it and I agree. It was a bit dissapointing for me. Part of the finishing sequence should've been used in the opening minutes and it never really picked up IMO. ***1/4 as well.


----------



## Fijian Warrior

I need to know something... Did Joe/Morishima live up to the hype? I'm thinking of finally buying it.


----------



## McQueen

Fijian Warrior said:


> I need to know something... Did Joe/Morishima live up to the hype? I'm thinking of finally buying it.


I wouldn't say it's my MOTY but yeah it was pretty good and they brought hate and intensity to the table. I'd rated it at **** 1/4


----------



## Corey

Fijian Warrior said:


> I need to know something... Did Joe/Morishima live up to the hype? I'm thinking of finally buying it.


Not to the hype that Meltzer gave it. He gave it ****1/2 and said it was MOTY so far at the time. It's not either of them. I'd say ****. Very good match but not MOTYC level.


----------



## Future Star

It was about ****, I wouldnt really buy NYC though, not as great as it looks, i would download it


----------



## Homicide_187

Fijian Warrior said:


> I need to know something... Did Joe/Morishima live up to the hype? I'm thinking of finally buying it.


I gave it ****1/4 stars and yea that show is worth buying.

Just ordered some shoot DVD's from RFVideo (Kingston and Julius Smokes/Homicide)


----------



## Future Star

Homicide_187 said:


> I gave it ****1/4 stars and yea that show is worth buying.
> 
> Just ordered some shoot DVD's from RFVideo (Kingston and Julius *Smokes/Homicide*)


that should be entertaining as hell


----------



## Homicide_187

Future Star said:


> that should be entertaining as hell


Yea I know the preview says Smokes shoots hard on New Jack and Raven I had no idea they had beef.


----------



## Caligula

That shoot would be good if Smokes was in character


----------



## CMAngle33

Homicide_187 said:


> I gave it ****1/4 stars and yea that show is worth buying.
> 
> Just ordered some shoot DVD's from RFVideo (Kingston and Julius Smokes/Homicide)


Are they the DOI ones or RF?


----------



## Homicide_187

CMAngle33 said:


> Are they the DOI ones or RF?


I think both of them are DOI shoots.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I'm not gonna lie Cide/Smokes is kinda dissapointing.

-----------------------------------------

So yeah, everyone NEEDS DG65, as the main event, Takagi/Hulk/Kong vs. Yoshino/Doi/Kishiwada vs. Saito/Yokosuka/Kidou, is a ****1/2 MOTYC that I have at #6 so far this year.


----------



## watts63

MrPaiMei said:


> I'm not gonna lie Cide/Smokes is kinda dissapointing.
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> So yeah, everyone NEEDS DG65, as the main event, Takagi/Hulk/Kong vs. Yoshino/Doi/Kishiwada vs. Saito/Yokosuka/Kidou, is a ****1/2 MOTYC that I have at #6 so far this year.



Thanks. I need to see that match. Any other MOTYC from Dragon Gate this year?


----------



## McQueen

MrPaiMei said:


> I'm not gonna lie Cide/Smokes is kinda dissapointing.
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> So yeah, everyone NEEDS DG65, as the main event, Takagi/Hulk/Kong vs. Yoshino/Doi/Kishiwada vs. Saito/Yokosuka/Kidou, is a ****1/2 MOTYC that I have at #6 so far this year.


I'll PM you my address and you feel free to send me that tape 

What's all on the card PaiMei?


----------



## Rabid

What CM Punk DVD has the best Punk/Joe match on it?


----------



## McQueen

The Rabid said:


> What CM Punk DVD has the best Punk/Joe match on it?


Best of CM Punk vol. 3 has it but it's only the final 20 minutes.


----------



## MrPaiMei

For DG, I'm getting the PPV's tommorow, and from TV check out the 7 vs. 7 Elimination match from 62, Typhoon vs. New HAZARD Triangle Gate from 64, and the 3 way tag from 65.


----------



## Homicide_187

> Originally Posted by *MrPaiMei*
> I'm not gonna lie Cide/Smokes is kinda dissapointing.




Terrible?


----------



## MrPaiMei

No, not terrible. Entertaining, just, it was REALLY hyped. I mean, I saw it online so I wasn't mad or anything, but they promised a bunch of Maff stuff and Cides comments amounted to, like, "ya, I don't like Dan Maff". And he does that with some other stuff. I've certainly seen worse shoots though and J-Train has some incredible rants.


----------



## Homicide_187

MrPaiMei said:


> No, not terrible. Entertaining, just, it was REALLY hyped. I mean, I saw it online so I wasn't mad or anything, but they promised a bunch of Maff stuff and Cides comments amounted to, like, "ya, I don't like Dan Maff". And he does that with some other stuff. I've certainly seen worse shoots though and J-Train has some incredible rants.


Oh ok thanks


----------



## -Mystery-

*FIP New Year's Classic 2007*
1. Kenny King vs. Seth Delay - **1/2
2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Shane Hagadorn - **1/4
3. The Heartbreak Express vs. Shiima Xion & Pelle Primeau - **
4. Sal Rinauro vs. Gran Akuma - **3/4
5. Black Market vs. Steve Madison & Chasyn Rance - **1/4
6. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Larry Sweeney - ***1/4
7. Brent Albright vs. Erick Stevens - ***1/4
8. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Jimmy Rave & Shingo - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## Caligula

Just won Better Than Our Best factory sealed on Ebay for $8


----------



## Sephiroth

MrPaiMei said:


> So yeah, everyone NEEDS DG65, as the main event, Takagi/Hulk/Kong vs. Yoshino/Doi/Kishiwada vs. Saito/Yokosuka/Kidou, is a ****1/2 MOTYC that I have at #6 so far this year.


is that the 3 team Triangle Gate match?


----------



## MrPaiMei

It was non-title.


----------



## Corey

Killa CaLi said:


> Just won Better Than Our Best factory sealed on Ebay for $8


You're one lucky bastard. It's in the top three best ROH shows of all time IMO.


----------



## Caligula

Jack Evans 187 said:


> You're one lucky bastard. It's in the top three best ROH shows of all time IMO.




ROH shows go for cheap as hell on there. Don't know why ROH puts DVDs on there every week.


----------



## Claymore

Just finishing up watching Chikara Young Lions Cup 5 Night 3

It is just a breath of fresh air, a really blast to just sit down and enjoy. But I was hoping someone can confirm this, but was Cary Silkin at the show? I am postive it was him, but I may be mistaken. Anyone else spot him, or was there a report he was there just checking everything out?


----------



## Future Star

Claymore said:


> Just finishing up watching Chikara Young Lions Cup 5 Night 3
> 
> It is just a breath of fresh air, a really blast to just sit down and enjoy. But I was hoping someone can confirm this, but was Cary Silkin at the show? I am postive it was him, but I may be mistaken. Anyone else spot him, or was there a report he was there just checking everything out?


I remeber reading in the results saying he was there


----------



## JD13

^^^you got any ratings? interested in that show.

EDIT-talking to you Claymore.


----------



## CMAngle33

*RoH – Better Than You – The Best of CM Punk Volume 1*

CM Punk vs Raven (Raven’s Rules) - *** ¼
CM Punk vs BJ Whitmer - ** ¾
CM Punk vs Homicide - ** ¾
CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs Raven & BJ Whitmer (No DQ) - *** ½
CM Punk vs Samoa Joe - *** ½
CM Punk vs AJ Styles - *** ¾

*Best Match:* CM Punk vs AJ Styles
*Worst Match:* CM Punk vs BJ Whitmer

*Overall Show* - *** ¼


----------



## Claymore

JD13 said:


> ^^^you got any ratings? interested in that show.
> 
> EDIT-talking to you Claymore.


I don't really do the star ratings things. I just watch and enjoy a show. But I'll run down the card and tell you what I think...Hopefully its alright. I'm not done just yet, but here it goes -

*1. Kings Of Wrestling Interview* - Nice little segment to open the show, some nice fan interactions.

*2. F.I.S.T. vs. Los Ice Creams* - This match was short, but it was very very entertaining. It was so short Icarus wrestled with a fanny pack for the majority of it. But it was just a whole lot of fun to watch

*3. Order Of The Neo-Solar Temple vs. Moscow, Player Uno & Super Xtremo* - I really like the Neo-Solar Temple so I quite enjoy the whole routine they do. Hydra hid some 'more muscles' this match and there were some nice little moments in this match. Nothing too serious but we aren't expecting that out of these guys. Speaking of Moscow, I'm not to sure of the cow just yet. Nice little bit of humor to begin with, and the cow has some nice moves in his arsenal that actually make sense...

*4. Amigo Suzuki vs. Billy Roc* - I wasn't into this too much. But I will admit that this match was pretty good. Both men got there moves in and put on a good match.

*5. Olsen Twins vs. North Star Express* - Again like the Neo-Solar Temple I'm a fan of the Olsen Twins. This match was just pure entertainment...I mean where else in the world are you going to get a slow motion - This is awesome chant?...
Yeah, some fun moments and some great wrestling

*6. Mitch Ryder vs. Lince Dorado *- Mitch Ryder is a fantastic mouth piece and his promo before the match shows this. However in the ring I'm not to fond of him. But...But this match was pretty good. I got into this match more than Suzuki/Roc and Mitch played his part well. But again if I was a booker I would use Mitch in a manager role because he is very entertaining on the mike....But thats enough of that.

*7. Shayne Hawke vs. Mike Quackenbush* - I really enjoyed this match. Shayne Hawke has impressed me greatly over these past few Chikara shows. He is certainly someone to look out for. He has bucket loads of potential. Great on the mic, and hilarious at the same time. Some well worked spots especially at the beginning with Shayne messing with the refs mind only to backfire on him later on...Nice little piece of foreshadowing. Quack as always is a joy to watch wrestle. Ceratinly worth watching...And hopefully they put these two guys together.

*8. BLK OUT vs. The Colony *- Like The Order, and the Olsens....I am a big fan of the Colony...Wow deja-vu...Anyways this match had its nice spots. The dives to start it off were great. A few little slips here and there drag it down just a little bit. But none the less this is a nice little match

Still to finish watching

*9. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Cheech & Cloudy 

10. Arik Cannon, Larry Sweeney & Max Boyer vs. Jigsaw, Hallowicked & Shane Storm 

11. Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet *

*Overall* - So far this is certainly a show worth picking up. Even if it is to just pop in the DVD player and relax...

Hope this sort of helps...If it didn't then sorry about that..


----------



## JD13

^^^thanks Dude. Its officially on my wish list.
Let me know how the last matches turn out.


----------



## Claymore

JD13 said:


> ^^^thanks Dude. Its officially on my wish list.
> Let me know how the last matches turn out.


No problem at all mate...

And I will add my thoughts on the last few matches once I'm finished watching them..


----------



## SP_10

Has anyone got thoughts or ratings for IWA-MS One More Time?


----------



## bmxmadb53

THE POUNCE said:


> Has anyone got thoughts or ratings for IWA-MS One More Time?


Well I'm currently watching it...well not as we speak, but you know how it is. Anyway, I think its one of the most underrated shows. Once I finish it, probably today, I'll post a star rating.


----------



## JD13

Well ROH cancelled their UK shows, but every cloud has a silver lining. My SmartMarkVideo order arrived today, so im gonna go watch Chikara crushing weight of mainstream ignorance. Will post ratings later.


----------



## bmxmadb53

JD13 said:


> Well ROH cancelled their UK shows, but every cloud has a silver lining. My SmartMarkVideo order arrived today, so im gonna go watch Chikara crushing weight of mainstream ignorance. Will post ratings later.


What did you order? Young Lions Cup?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Dragon Gate Infinity #65*
1. Hollywood Gyakuyunyuu! Extreme Comedy Match: Don Fujii vs. Stalker Ichikawa - N/R
2. Genki Horiguchi & Dr. Muscle vs. K-ness & Yasushi Kanda - **1/4
3. Special Tag Match: CIMA & Gamma vs. Jushin "Thunder" Liger & Masaaki Mochizuki - ***
4. 3 Way Match: Jushin "Thunder" Liger vs. Gamma vs. CIMA - ***
5. Open the Dream Gate Title Contendership: Gamma vs. CIMA - ***
6. 3 Way Tag Match: Magnitude Kishiwada, Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid, Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito vs. Shingo Takagi, BxB Hulk & Cyber Kong - ****1/2 - ****3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## watts63

Just a quick update for fans who may have pre-ordered their copies of "Album of the Year," "70 | 30," or "All Star Weekend V" Nights 1 or 2, these shows are now in stock and shipping. If you haven't ordered your copies yet, you can still visit the PWG Merchandise page and get all four shows together for only $39.99, or individually for $14.95 each


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> Just a quick update for fans who may have pre-ordered their copies of "Album of the Year," "70 | 30," or "All Star Weekend V" Nights 1 or 2, these shows are now in stock and shipping. If you haven't ordered your copies yet, you can still visit the PWG Merchandise page and get all four shows together for only $39.99, or individually for $14.95 each


OH FINALLY!

I ordered pre-order quite a while back, just glad they are going to be shipped out now.

Anyone check out Chikara Aniversario! yet? I was wondering how the Main Event came off and the Kajiu Big Battel match up as well.


----------



## watts63

Dragon Gate May 9th 2007

1. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Dr. Muscle vs. Akira Tozawa, Kenichiro Arai & Taku Iwasa **1/2-**3/4

2. *Open the Triangle Gate Title:* Genki Horiguchi, Cyber Kong & Gamma vs.CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito (c) ***

3. *Open the Triangle Gate Title:* Magnitude Kishiwada, Naruki Doi & Gamma vs.CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito (c) ***1/4

4. *Open the Triangle Gate Title:* Magnitude Kishiwada, Naruki Doi & Gamma (c) vs.CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito ***1/4-***1/2

5. *Open the Brave Gate Title:* Genki Horiguchi (c) vs. Dragon Kid ***1/4-***1/2

6. *Typhoon vs. Muscle Outlaw'z Naniwa-Style Elimination Match:* CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka, Ryo Saito, Dragon Kid, BxB Hulk, Anthony W. Mori & Matt Sydal vs. Magnitude Kishiwada, Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Genki Horiguchi, Gamma, Cyber Kong & Jack Evans ****1/4

7. *Open the Dream Gate Title:* Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (c) ***1/4


----------



## King_Kash

What is code for buy 3, get 1 free on ROH DVD?


----------



## Platt

King_Kash said:


> What is code for buy 3, get 1 free on ROH DVD?


There is no code just add 3 of them as normal then go to the checkout and at the bottom is a special comments section in there put the title of the 4th one (must be the cheapest if they are priced differently). That way you don't get charged for the dvd or for any postage on it.


----------



## Sephiroth

ROH's 6/9 show has been named:

*Domination* - Philadelphia, PA 6/9/07


----------



## -Mystery-

Has anyone seen the following?

-Holy Diver Down
-Guitarmadeddon II - Armoryageddon
-Based on a True Story
-Passive Hostility


----------



## dman88

How does this buythematch comp look? I dont own any Japan DVD's, I've just seen a few matches online. Could I do any better? I could add matches if I missing something major. 

Match (1): Kenta Kobashi vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (GHC Heavyweight Title) (3/1/03)
Match (2): Koji Kanemoto vs. El Samurai (Super J Finals) (6/5/97)
Match (3): Kenta Kobashi vs. Jun Akiyama (GHC Title) (7/10/04)
Match (4): Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
Match (5): Ultimo Dragon vs. Shinjiro Otani (8/4/96)
Match (6): Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Jun Akiyama (Real World Tag League Finals) (12/6/96)
Match (7): Great Muta vs. Hiroshi Hase (12/14/92)
Match (8): Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata (IWGP Title) (4/13/07)

I also just watched KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs Naomichi Marufuji & Kota Ibushi and I loved it. So I was wondering what are some other great Junior Heavyweight matches with guys like KENTA and Marafuji?


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> Has anyone seen the following?
> 
> -Holy Diver Down
> -Guitarmadeddon II - Armoryageddon
> -Based on a True Story
> -Passive Hostility


Me too. I heard great things about Tornado/Ryan Guerrilla Warfare, Sky/Kazarian Loser Leaves PWG & MCMG vs. Arrogance.


----------



## JD13

bmxmadb53 said:


> What did you order? Young Lions Cup?


No, ill probably pick that up on my next order. I got:
CZW COD8
CZW Deja vu 3
IWA-MS TPI 06
IWA-MS were no joke
Chikara CWOMI and RDV
FSM Capter 2
UWA hour of the dragon
IWA-DS carnage cup 06

Anyway i was gonna post these last night but i fell asleep.

Chikara: the crushing weight of mainstream ignorance
Claudio Castagnoli vs Equinox - ***(solid opener)
The Colony vs The Order of the Neo Solar temple - **
Lance Steel vs Lance Steel - **(only in chikara)
Cheech and Cloudy vs the North Star Express - ***1/4
Eddie Kingston vs Larry Sweeney - ***
Shane Storm vs Chris Hero - ***3/4(im a hero mark, so yeah i was into this)
Mike Quackenbush vs Gran Akuma - ***1/2(good stuff) 
Arik Cannon vs Jon Moxley - **3/4(kinda funny, but nothing special)
Hair vs Mask: Icarus vs Jigsaw - ***3/4(cool ME, both guys did well)

Overall: just a fun show, nothing too serious and some fantastic wrestling. id recomend it.


----------



## Corey

dman88 said:


> How does this buythematch comp look? I dont own any Japan DVD's, I've just seen a few matches online. Could I do any better? I could add matches if I missing something major.
> 
> Match (1): Kenta Kobashi vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (GHC Heavyweight Title) (3/1/03)
> Match (2): Koji Kanemoto vs. El Samurai (Super J Finals) (6/5/97)
> Match (3): Kenta Kobashi vs. Jun Akiyama (GHC Title) (7/10/04)
> Match (4): Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
> Match (5): Ultimo Dragon vs. Shinjiro Otani (8/4/96)
> Match (6): Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Jun Akiyama (Real World Tag League Finals) (12/6/96)
> Match (7): Great Muta vs. Hiroshi Hase (12/14/92)
> Match (8): Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata (IWGP Title) (4/13/07)
> 
> I also just watched KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs Naomichi Marufuji & Kota Ibushi and I loved it. So I was wondering what are some other great Junior Heavyweight matches with guys like KENTA and Marafuji?


Yeah that looks great. Some good KENTA/Marufuji stuff is:

KENTA vs. Marufuji from NOAH 10/29/06
KENTA vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru from NOAH 7/18/05
Marufuji vs. Ishimori from NOAH 6/3/07

And pretty much any matches with KENTA and Marufuji tagging. I've never seen one bad one...


----------



## ROH88

Claymore said:


> I don't really do the star ratings things. I just watch and enjoy a show. But I'll run down the card and tell you what I think...Hopefully its alright. I'm not done just yet, but here it goes -
> 
> *1. Kings Of Wrestling Interview* - Nice little segment to open the show, some nice fan interactions.
> 
> *2. F.I.S.T. vs. Los Ice Creams* - This match was short, but it was very very entertaining. It was so short Icarus wrestled with a fanny pack for the majority of it. But it was just a whole lot of fun to watch
> 
> *3. Order Of The Neo-Solar Temple vs. Moscow, Player Uno & Super Xtremo* - I really like the Neo-Solar Temple so I quite enjoy the whole routine they do. Hydra hid some 'more muscles' this match and there were some nice little moments in this match. Nothing too serious but we aren't expecting that out of these guys. Speaking of Moscow, I'm not to sure of the cow just yet. Nice little bit of humor to begin with, and the cow has some nice moves in his arsenal that actually make sense...
> 
> *4. Amigo Suzuki vs. Billy Roc* - I wasn't into this too much. But I will admit that this match was pretty good. Both men got there moves in and put on a good match.
> 
> *5. Olsen Twins vs. North Star Express* - Again like the Neo-Solar Temple I'm a fan of the Olsen Twins. This match was just pure entertainment...I mean where else in the world are you going to get a slow motion - This is awesome chant?...
> Yeah, some fun moments and some great wrestling
> 
> *6. Mitch Ryder vs. Lince Dorado *- Mitch Ryder is a fantastic mouth piece and his promo before the match shows this. However in the ring I'm not to fond of him. But...But this match was pretty good. I got into this match more than Suzuki/Roc and Mitch played his part well. But again if I was a booker I would use Mitch in a manager role because he is very entertaining on the mike....But thats enough of that.
> 
> *7. Shayne Hawke vs. Mike Quackenbush* - I really enjoyed this match. Shayne Hawke has impressed me greatly over these past few Chikara shows. He is certainly someone to look out for. He has bucket loads of potential. Great on the mic, and hilarious at the same time. Some well worked spots especially at the beginning with Shayne messing with the refs mind only to backfire on him later on...Nice little piece of foreshadowing. Quack as always is a joy to watch wrestle. Ceratinly worth watching...And hopefully they put these two guys together.
> 
> *8. BLK OUT vs. The Colony *- Like The Order, and the Olsens....I am a big fan of the Colony...Wow deja-vu...Anyways this match had its nice spots. The dives to start it off were great. A few little slips here and there drag it down just a little bit. But none the less this is a nice little match
> 
> Still to finish watching
> 
> *9. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Cheech & Cloudy *
> 
> *10. Arik Cannon, Larry Sweeney & Max Boyer vs. Jigsaw, Hallowicked & Shane Storm *
> 
> *11. Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet *
> 
> *Overall* - So far this is certainly a show worth picking up. Even if it is to just pop in the DVD player and relax...
> 
> Hope this sort of helps...If it didn't then sorry about that..


Awesome Im going to pick this up along with the blue chikara shirt.


----------



## Corey

purodvdsource.com just updated their site with new DVDs. They have all the newest shows from every promotion... and Dragon Gate World! I wanna buy that right now but my mom doesn't have any $ on here credit card... DAMMIT!!!


----------



## bmxmadb53

Here are the star ratings that I promised for IWA-MS One More Time.

1. Hillbilly Jed vs Jason Dukes *
2. Samoa Joe vs Homicide ***
3. Danny Daniels vs "Spyder" Nate Webb ** 
4. Colt Cabana vs HC Loc vs Delirious **
5. Daizee Haze vs Lacey - Knockout or Submissions Only * 
6. Tracy Smothers vs Arik Cannon **
7. Brad Bradley & Ryan Boz vs Dunn & Marcos * 
8. Matt Sydal vs Austin Aries ****
9. Chris Hero vs CM Punk ***
10. Steel Cage Match: Jimmy Jacobs vs Alex Shelley ****

Whole star ratings ftw.


----------



## King_Kash

Platt said:


> There is no code just add 3 of them as normal then go to the checkout and at the bottom is a special comments section in there put the title of the 4th one (must be the cheapest if they are priced differently). That way you don't get charged for the dvd or for any postage on it.


Got it, thanks!


----------



## MrPaiMei

Jack Evans 187 said:


> purodvdsource.com just updated their site with new DVDs. They have all the newest shows from every promotion... and Dragon Gate World! I wanna buy that right now but my mom doesn't have any $ on here credit card... DAMMIT!!!


I have World and 3/25 on their way from a independant tepe dealer, should have them in a day or two, I'll have reviews up this week for ya. And you 100% NEED Infinity 64 and 65 with it. Two MOTYC's. And 66 if they got it, it has Doi/Yoshino vs. Marvin/Suzuki.


----------



## Future Star

PaiMei, can u give me a list of sites that i can buy puro dvds from...i know IVP, Purodvdsource and BTM


----------



## Corey

Future Star said:


> PaiMei, can u give me a list of sites that i can buy puro dvds from...i know IVP, Purodvdsource and BTM


I know I'm not him but you can also get Puro DVDs at:

www.goldenboytapes.com (scroll down toward the bottom)
www.purodvd.com


----------



## MrPaiMei

Yup, that should be all you need as far as sites go.


----------



## Future Star

Sorry jack, i didnt mean it like that, he was the first person i saw that knows his puro...thanks though 

EDIT: For jack & Paimei, do puro dvds come in dvd cases or something else?


----------



## MrPaiMei

Mostly just paper DVD sleeves unless you buy from a place that advertises it for more, like IVP.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm picking up ASW V, 70|30, and Album of the Year tomorrow and should have them by Monday. Can't wait.


----------



## Caligula

-Mystery- said:


> I'm picking up ASW V, 70|30, and Album of the Year tomorrow and should have them by Monday. Can't wait.


Better Than Our Best ratings plz


----------



## Corey

^^^ Don't know if you just wanted Mystery's or not, but I'll throw mine in...

*Better Than Our Best*
1. Jack Evans vs. Ace Steel vs. Matt Sydal vs. Jake Crist vs. Dave Christ vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Six Man Mayhem) - ***
2. Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious - **1/2
3. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, & Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito - ****
4. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang (Four Corner Survival) - ****
5. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi (ROH Tag Team Title Match) - ****1/4
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm (ROH World Title Match) - ****
7. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana (Chicago Street Fight) - ***3/4

*Overall:* ****
2nd or 3rd greatest show in ROH history IMO.


----------



## -Mystery-

Killa CaLi said:


> Better Than Our Best ratings plz


1. Jack Evans vs. Ace Steel vs. Matt Sydal vs. Jake Crist vs. Dave Christ vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Six Man Mayhem) - ***
2. Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious - **1/2
3. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, & Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito - ***1/2
4. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang (Four Corner Survival) - ****
5. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi (ROH Tag Team Title Match) - ****1/4
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm (ROH World Title Match) - ****1/4
7. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana (Chicago Street Fight) - ****

Overall show rating - **** 

Best ROH show ever, tbh.


----------



## Future Star

> 3. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, & Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito - ****


Ive seen some give it that or even ****1/4, i see it as ***1/2


----------



## Caligula

Awesome. Can't wait to see it.


I've seen Danielson/Storm already. ****



-Mystery- said:


> Best ROH show ever, tbh.


We'll see


----------



## -Mystery-

I was re-reading my detailed review of BTOB and came across this line in my Storm/Danielson review.



> This was Storm's return to professional wrestling and I stress the word professional wrestling because Storm hadn't wrestled in professional wrestling in about 5 years if you catch my drift.


----------



## El Conquistador

For CaLi

--------------------------------------------------------------
*ROH Better Than Our Best​*Jack Evans vs. Ace Steel vs. Matt Sydal vs. Jake Crist vs. Dave Christ vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Six Man Mayhem) *(***1/4)*
Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious - *(**1/2)*
Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, & Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito *(***1/4)*
AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang *(***3/4)*
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi *(****1/4)*
Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm *(****1/2)*
Homicide vs. Colt Cabana *(***3/4)*

EDIT: Way late.


----------



## Corey

Future Star said:


> Ive seen some give it that or even ****1/4, i see it as ***1/2


That was my first time seeing any of the DG guys. They impressed the hell outta me and I saw some stuff I had never seen before. When I first saw this show, (which was a long time ago), I had both this match and the Tag Titles match a lot higher because at the time I was no good at ratings (****1/2 and ****3/4).  But, anyway, I haven't seen it in a while. ***3/4 - **** seems right for me.


----------



## Caligula

M.W. said:


> For CaLi
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> *ROH Better Than Our Best​*Jack Evans vs. Ace Steel vs. Matt Sydal vs. Jake Crist vs. Dave Christ vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Six Man Mayhem) *(***1/4)*
> Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious - *(**1/2)*
> Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, & Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito *(***1/4)*
> AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang *(***3/4)*
> Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi *(****1/4)*
> Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm *(****1/2)*
> Homicide vs. Colt Cabana *(***3/4)*
> 
> EDIT: Way late.


****1/2 for Dragon/Storm? :shocked: 

Didn't think it was that good tbf



-Mystery- said:


> I was re-reading my detailed review of BTOB and came across this line in my Storm/Danielson review.


:lmao:sad:


----------



## Future Star

Jack Evans 187 said:


> That was my first time seeing any of the DG guys. They impressed the hell outta me and I saw some stuff I had never seen before. When I first saw this show, (which was a long time ago), I had both this match and the Tag Titles match a lot higher because at the time I was no good at ratings (****1/2 and ****3/4).  But, anyway, I haven't seen it in a while. ***3/4 - **** seems right for me.


I understand, its like the first time i saw Blood Generation vs Do Fixer...i absoutely loved it...My favorite match


----------



## El Conquistador

Killa CaLi said:


> ****1/2 for Dragon/Storm? :shocked:
> 
> Didn't think it was that good tbf
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:sad:


Bah, I'm going off of memory. Haven't watched it in about half a year. My memory is so horrible that I couldn't remember anything on the card besides Storm/Danielson & Cide/Colt. Probably need to go dust it off and review it. You get the point though, spectacular show.


----------



## Rabid

When will the _Respect Is Earned_ DVD come out?


----------



## watts63

Has anybody seen Ebessan II? Is he just as funny as Kikutaro?


----------



## -Mystery-

The Rabid said:


> When will the _Respect Is Earned_ DVD come out?


August 20th


----------



## McQueen

dman88 said:


> How does this buythematch comp look? I dont own any Japan DVD's, I've just seen a few matches online. Could I do any better? I could add matches if I missing something major.
> 
> Match (1): Kenta Kobashi vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (GHC Heavyweight Title) (3/1/03)
> Match (2): Koji Kanemoto vs. El Samurai (Super J Finals) (6/5/97)
> Match (3): Kenta Kobashi vs. Jun Akiyama (GHC Title) (7/10/04)
> Match (4): Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
> Match (5): Ultimo Dragon vs. Shinjiro Otani (8/4/96)
> Match (6): Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Jun Akiyama (Real World Tag League Finals) (12/6/96)
> Match (7): Great Muta vs. Hiroshi Hase (12/14/92)
> Match (8): Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata (IWGP Title) (4/13/07)
> 
> I also just watched KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs Naomichi Marufuji & Kota Ibushi and I loved it. So I was wondering what are some other great Junior Heavyweight matches with guys like KENTA and Marafuji?


If I had 8 thumbs they would all be up for that match listing. Not a match less than **** 1/2 stars to me on that list, enjoy it. 

I also think matches 1,2,4,5 and 6 are all ***** matches.


----------



## Corey

Just finished watching *Joe vs. Kobashi* for the second time. I really don't know how you could give this match anything but *******. The atmosphere was insane. This is by far the most electric crowd I've ever seen. Although they did get kind of annoying sometimes (chanting Kobashi's name every 10 sec. ) but they were awesome. And for the match, it was incredible; the slap heard 'round the world, the kicks, the chops, the head drops, etc. I can't wait to see Kobashi/Sasaki from NOAH Destiny if it was even better than this. Damn IVP has been processing my order for nearly three weeks...


----------



## Fijian Warrior

I still get chills watching it bro, you're right. Joe vs Kobashi will be remembered & watched long after the two legends are gone.


----------



## dman88

Alright before I make my order for buythematch, I wanted to add a Dragon Gate match. What's the best people have seen around here?


----------



## Corey

dman88 said:


> Alright before I make my order for buythematch, I wanted to add a Dragon Gate match. What's the best people have seen around here?


CIMA & Naruki Doi & Don Fujii vs. Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi & Dragon Kid (Open the Triangle Gate) (7/3/05) 

DG's best match ever.


----------



## Duke Silver

Just finished watching GBHV2 for the first time. I had seen KENTA/Danielson before, although I actually enjoyed it more this time around. The crowd was phenomonal (much louder than I had previously remembered), and the work done on KENTA's knee and Dragon's arm really set the pace for the match well. It's just an awesome, must-watch match. The rest of the card isn't too shabby either..

*Glory By Honor V Night 2*

Richards vs. Evans - *****
Delirious vs. Pearce - ***3/4*
Cabana vs. Jacobs vs. Daniels - *****
Briscoes vs. Joe/Homicide - ****3/4*
Aries/Strong vs. Hero/Claudio - ******
Marafuji vs. McGuinness - *****1/2*
Danielson vs. KENTA - *******


----------



## Corey

After having it for seven months, I finally got around finish watching FB '05. Here's my full ratings:

*ROH Final Battle 2005*
1. Jimmy Rave vs. Milano Collection AT - ***1/2
2. Colt Cabana vs. Azrieal - **1/4
3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Pure Title Match) - ***
4. Steve Corino vs. Alex Shelley - **1/2
5. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Lethal vs. BJ Whitmer - ***3/4
6. Ricky Reyes vs. Davey Andrews - 1/4*
7. Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (ROH Tag Team Title Match) - ***1/4
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji (ROH World Title Match) - ***3/4
9. KENTA vs. Low Ki (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match) - ****1/2

*Overall:* ***1/2


----------



## Platt

Shimmer Volume 9 available from the 7/26 merch update on ROH










Can't wait for this one with the debut of Jez and a Del Rey/Melissa main event will be picking this up next thursday


----------



## Future Star

WORLD said:


> Just finished watching GBHV2 for the first time. I had seen KENTA/Danielson before, although I actually enjoyed it more this time around. The crowd was phenomonal (much louder than I had previously remembered), and the work done on KENTA's knee and Dragon's arm really set the pace for the match well. It's just an awesome, must-watch match. The rest of the card isn't too shabby either..
> 
> *Glory By Honor V Night 2*
> 
> Richards vs. Evans - *****
> Delirious vs. Pearce - ***3/4*
> Cabana vs. Jacobs vs. Daniels - *****
> Briscoes vs. Joe/Homicide - ****3/4*
> Aries/Strong vs. Hero/Claudio - ******
> Marafuji vs. McGuinness - *****1/2*
> Danielson vs. KENTA - *******


Cabana vs. Jacobs vs. Daniels - **3/4
Briscoes vs. Joe/Homicide - ***1/2
Marafuji vs. McGuinness - ****1/4

Basically same as mine


----------



## El Conquistador

*IWA-MS April Bloodshowers: The Final Chapter​*Jack Thriller vs. Jimmy Shalwin *(*1/2)*
Dysfunction vs. Troy Walters *(**)*
Josh Abercrombie vs. Brandon Thomaselli -- Lumberjack Strap Match: *(***1/2)*
OMG vs. Jason Strife *(*3/4)*
Vortekx & Die Hard vs. Ash & Michael Elgin *(***)*
Scott Lost vs. Billy Roc *(***)*
Iron Saints vs. Northstar Express -- Dog Collar Match: *(**1/2)*
Ian Rotten vs. Tank *(**3/4)*
Chuck Taylor vs. Joey Ryan *(**3/4)*
Drake Younger vs. CJ Otis -- Barbed Wire Match: *(****1/4)*


----------



## -Mystery-

I just got the following in the mail...

-Point Proven
-Summer Scorcher
-KOTDM 2007
-6th Anniversary Show


----------



## El Conquistador

-Mystery- said:


> I just got the following in the mail...
> 
> -Point Proven
> -Summer Scorcher
> -KOTDM 2007
> -6th Anniversary Show


That's a pretty awesome order. I was thinking about ordering from SMV because of the 2 for 1 deal but I decided to wait until the 7/28 Midlo show and purchase Point Proven, Summer Scorcher, and KOTDM 2007. Point Proven's card still looks astounding despite the couple of no shows.

If you could get some star ratings up for Point Proven by the 28th, that would be much appreciated. Pretty sure I'm going to obtain it no matter but star ratings would help sway me one way or the other.


----------



## bmxmadb53

M.W. said:


> That's a pretty awesome order. I was thinking about ordering from SMV because of the 2 for 1 deal but I decided to wait until the 7/28 Midlo show and purchase Point Proven, Summer Scorcher, and KOTDM 2007. Point Proven's card still looks astounding despite the couple of no shows.
> 
> If you could get some star ratings up for Point Proven by the 28th, that would be much appreciated. Pretty sure I'm going to obtain it no matter but star ratings would help sway me one way or the other.


Don't know if you know this, but the 2 for 1 deal is over...as a matter of fact it never existed. It was a buy 2 get 1 free deal which ended on tuesday I believe. At any rate, I made a purchase from IWA on Monday

Point Proven
Summer Scorcher
KOTDM 2007
Autumn Armageddon

Not sure when I am going to get them in the mail, but whatever. I'll post ratings for them when they arrive. I'm looking foward to attending the Midlothian/Joliet shows as well.


----------



## Caligula

WORLD said:


> Just finished watching GBHV2 for the first time. I had seen KENTA/Danielson before, although I actually enjoyed it more this time around. The crowd was phenomonal (much louder than I had previously remembered), and the work done on KENTA's knee and Dragon's arm really set the pace for the match well. It's just an awesome, must-watch match. The rest of the card isn't too shabby either..
> 
> *Glory By Honor V Night 2*
> 
> Richards vs. Evans - *****
> Delirious vs. Pearce - ***3/4*
> Cabana vs. Jacobs vs. Daniels - *****
> Briscoes vs. Joe/Homicide - ****3/4*
> Aries/Strong vs. Hero/Claudio - ******
> Marafuji vs. McGuinness - *****1/2*
> Danielson vs. KENTA - *******


I have the same ratings basically. Best ROH show I've ever seen


----------



## DDMac

Danielson-KENTA ≠ *****

****3/4


----------



## Caligula

DDMac said:


> Danielson-KENTA ≠ *****
> 
> ****3/4


I thought I told you to go fuck your mother? 


*****


----------



## Sephiroth

just got an email from IVPVideos



IVPVideos said:


> I am heading off to Vegas and will be unable to answer e-mails or fill orders.
> Everything that is currently pending will ship tomorrow. Once I come back I will
> have the newest shows from Japan plus many other hot DVDs. Also I will have a
> very special "Buy 20 DVDs for $50" sale going on as a way of saying thanks.
> 
> Thank you and hopefully the poker gods smile upon me this week and I win a ton
> of money. If I do, I will buy some more DVDs to sell and more equipment! Thanks
> and see ya'll on the 30th!!!


----------



## Future Star

Wow, ill see if i can buy the 20 dvd deal


----------



## KingKicks

20 for 50...I'm so there lol.


----------



## Platt

Update on the King Of Europe dvd

Just listened to a interview with Alex Shane basically to sum it up IPW:UK were refusing to give the footage for the PAC vs El Generico match to Alex to put on the dvd which previously they had said was OK which is why it was advertised as being on the DVD. This has now been resolved the footage is being duplicated now and the DVDs should be sent out in the next 7-10 days.


----------



## watts63

Platt said:


> Update on the King Of Europe dvd
> 
> Just listened to a interview with Alex Shane basically to sum it up IPW:UK were refusing to give the footage for the PAC vs El Generico match to Alex to put on the dvd which previously they had said was OK which is why it was advertised as being on the DVD. This has now been resolved the footage is being duplicated now and the DVDs should be sent out in the next 7-10 days.


FINALLY!


----------



## bmxmadb53

watts63 said:


> FINALLY!


Agreed.


----------



## Corey

I swear to god. If IVP doesn't ship my order tomorrow I will be one pissed off motherfucker... Sorry about the language.  It'll be three weeks this Sat. so I'm getting a little angry...


----------



## watts63

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I swear to god. If IVP doesn't ship my order tomorrow I will be one pissed off motherfucker... Sorry about the language.  It'll be three weeks this Sat. so I'm getting a little angry...



I haven't gotten my PWG DVDs from RF Video for 35+ days. I am sooo pissed off. I had been emailing them every f'n day.

I'm never gonna order from those guys ever again. I don't care if they have a 50% sale. Never again.


----------



## Platt

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I swear to god. If IVP doesn't ship my order tomorrow I will be one pissed off motherfucker... Sorry about the language.  It'll be three weeks this Sat. so I'm getting a little angry...



Send him an email. He did mention a week or so ago that he had sorted all outstanding orders so it's possible he's misplaced yours.


----------



## Corey

Platt said:


> Send him an email. He did mention a week or so ago that he had sorted all outstanding orders so it's possible he's misplaced yours.


I already did. Turns out it's a good thing I did cause he said he didn't even have a print out of my order. And that was last Saturday. Still no shipment nearly a week later...

Oh and my order was $45 so I'm not sure if that classifies as outstanding or not...


----------



## JD13

Platt said:


> Update on the King Of Europe dvd
> 
> Just listened to a interview with Alex Shane basically to sum it up IPW:UK were refusing to give the footage for the PAC vs El Generico match to Alex to put on the dvd which previously they had said was OK which is why it was advertised as being on the DVD. This has now been resolved the footage is being duplicated now and the DVDs should be sent out in the next 7-10 days.


Id almost given up hope. That Pac vs El Generico match was great btw.
Watched this last night:

CZW Cage of Death 8
1. Beef Weelington, Player Uno, Ricochet & Chuck Taylor vs. Max Boyer, Niles Young, Icarus & Gran Akuma - ***(fun opener)
2. New Jersey All-Stars vs. Team AnDrew - **1/2
3. DJ Hyde vs. Mana - **3/4
4. Cheech vs. Cloudy - ***1/2(impressed the hell out of me)
5. Blackout vs. BLKOUT - **3/4
6. Hallowicked vs. Sexxxy Eddy - **3/4
7. Ruckus vs. Human Tornado - ***1/4(Rukus got served) 
8. Pandora’s Box vs. LuFisto, Luke & Danny Havoc - ***
9. Necro Butcher vs. Drake Younger - ***1/2
10. Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston vs. Justice Pain - ***1/4
11. Cage Of Death Match - Zandig vs. Nick Gage vs. LOBO vs. LuFisto - ***1/2(just awesome, some sick shit)

overall: I loved this show, it had something for everyone. Its a definite must buy.


----------



## Platt

JD13 said:


> Id almost given up hope. That Pac vs El Generico match was great btw.



Indeed it was definitely match of the day for day 1


----------



## KingKicks

Platt said:


> Update on the King Of Europe dvd
> 
> Just listened to a interview with Alex Shane basically to sum it up IPW:UK were refusing to give the footage for the PAC vs El Generico match to Alex to put on the dvd which previously they had said was OK which is why it was advertised as being on the DVD. This has now been resolved the footage is being duplicated now and the DVDs should be sent out in the next 7-10 days.


Great news, alot of matches on it that im dying to see.


----------



## .EMO

Mine last one was 75$ Cide.


----------



## Blasko

I don't really blame IVP for being so late.

I mean, I heard it's just ONE guy doing everything.

Give them a break, their prices are still worth it.


----------



## Caligula

I'd order from him more if it didn't take so long tbh.


----------



## watts63

*From Smart Mark Video*

Hey everyone, we got some good news. First off we're doing a sale! Yup,
a sale! It's the usual deal where ya buy four or more titles and save
25% off your entire order! Not bad, eh? This month we are celebrating
"Anti-Boredom Month", which seems perfect since what better way to fight
boredom than to watch some SMV DVDs? I know, you're probably thinking
"well I mean why stay indoors, it's summer" but let's be honest: the
more time you spend outside the more likely your chances of getting
attacked by killer bees increase. And we're not talking about Jumpin' Jim
Brunzell and B. Brian Blair!


----------



## -Mystery-

Yes, time to catch up on Chikara.


----------



## Blasko

watts63 said:


> B. Brian Blair!


 BRIAN BLAIR?!??!?!?!?!?!?

HE PUNK. HE ***. HE PUNK LITTLE GAY. 

...You know the deal. :side:


----------



## Rated R Poster

watts63 said:


> I haven't gotten my PWG DVDs from RF Video for 35+ days. I am sooo pissed off. I had been emailing them every f'n day.
> 
> I'm never gonna order from those guys ever again. I don't care if they have a 50% sale. Never again.



Damn all the IVP orders Ive made I've gotten within a week. Also I ordered from RFVideo once and I got it a little more then a week later. Just good luck I guess 35+days is absolutely horrible, you should get your DVDs for free.


----------



## Blasko

Personally, I think the IVP best ofs are worth the 4 week wait. 

They're amazing.


----------



## watts63

Rated R Poster said:


> Damn all the IVP orders Ive made I've gotten within a week. Also I ordered from RFVideo once and I got it a little more then a week later. Just good luck I guess 35+days is absolutely horrible, you should get your DVDs for free.


Or at least a free DVD if they want me to order from them again. My IVP orders came within a week as well.


----------



## Rated R Poster

I dont know if you've already tried it. But if I were you I'd call them up. That way you can deal with it face to face (or you know what I mean) instead of Email. That way you cn talk to someone to see if your order has been processed and if not you can figure out what the problem is.

215-891-9404


----------



## watts63

Rated R Poster said:


> I dont know if you've already tried it. But if I were you I'd call them up. That way you can deal with it face to face (or you know what I mean) instead of Email. That way you cn talk to someone to see if your order has been processed and if not you can figure out what the problem is.
> 
> 215-891-9404


I already did, they told me a couple PWG dvds was sold out & was gonna get the dvds in a week but the problem was...it was a little more than two weeks ago.


----------



## Duke Silver

My IVP order came today! The Cactus Jack disc doesn't work, but everything else seems fine.

*Best of the British Bulldogs V.2*

British Bulldogs vs Kobayashi/Teranishi - **** 1/2*
Dynamite Kid vs Isamu Teranishi - *****
Dynamite Kid vs Kuniaki Kobayashi - *****
British Bulldogs vs Black Tiger/The Cobra - *****
Davey Boy Smith vs The Cobra - **** 1/2*
Dynamite Kid vs Davey Boy Smith - **** 1/4*
Dynamite Kid vs The Cobra - **** 1/2*
Davey Boy Smith vs Kuniaki Kobayashi - ****


*Impact of Honor*

Sal Rinauro vs. Canadian Cougar - ****
Alex Porteau vs. Seth Delay - **3/4*
Chavis vs. Rance vs. Drago vs. King - ***1/2*
Davey Richards vs. Shingo Takagi - ****1/4*
Steve Madison vs. Erick Stevens - *****
Heartbreak Express vs. Masked Fipper #13 & Super FIP Machine - *1/2**
Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana - ****1/4*
Aries/Strong vs. Fast & Furious - ****3/4*



CaliGula said:


> I have the same ratings basically. Best ROH show I've ever seen


Best I've seen as well. Although I've only watched about 10 shows.


----------



## ROH

Man, being on holiday with near to no internet I've missed SO much.

Anyway, I watched the whole Super J Cup 94 and let me say it´s one of the most overhyped things ever. And yes, I did get into and enjoy the matches, it´s just seriousy not that good. 

I´ll have full ratings and comments for the J cup and an ROH 4YA InsidePulse review up tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## Corey

ROHwrestling.com said:


> *TAKE 20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER*
> 
> You can now save on your next order with no minimum purchase required. This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> This is a great way to save money on tickets to all upcoming live Ring of Honor events!!!
> 
> *To redeem your 20% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:*
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: *savings* into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on Wednesday, July 25th at 10pm EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above
> 
> 
> *FIP- FULL IMPACT PRO BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!
> 
> Please read all the details below before placing your order at www.rohwrestling.com: *
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free FIP DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Ring of Honor DVD's are NOT included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> *2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 3) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. *For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $15 and (1) DVD priced $10 then the free DVD must be the $10 one.
> 4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "FIP- Full Impact Pro DVD" section at http://www.rohwrestling.com/.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Wednesday, July 25th at 10pm EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> *Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on FIP DVD's. This does not include Ring of Honor DVD's or DVD's released by any other company. *
> 
> Check out the complete list of FIP DVD's that you can purchase during the Buy 3, Get 1 Free FIP DVD Sale:
> 
> -Emergence 9/24/04 & 9/25/04 (Tournament to crown the first FIP Champion)
> -Fallout Night 1 11/12/04 (Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer FIP Title Match)
> -Fallout Night 2 11/13/04 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Falls Count Anywhere Match)
> -Florida Rumble 12/17/04 (Homicide vs. Spanky FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. James Gibson)
> -New Years Classic 1/7/05 (Homicide vs. James Gibson FIP Title Match, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
> -Unfinished Business 1/8/05 (Homicide & Gibson vs. CM Punk & Azrieal, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
> -New Dawn Rising 2/11/05 (Austin Aries & Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson & Rocky Romero)
> -Dangerous Intentions 2/12/05 (Homicide vs. Rocky Romero FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -With Malice 3/25/05 (CM Punk vs. James Gibson, Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong)
> -Bring The Pain 3/26/05 (CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson two out of three falls match)
> -The Usual Suspects 4/22/05 (FIP crowns its first tag team champions)
> -Violence Is The Answer 4/23/05 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Anything Goes Match, Spanky vs. Strong)
> -In Full Force 5/27/05 (Homicide vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match)
> -Unstoppable 5/28/05 (CM Punk & Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinuaro)
> -Sold Out 6/24/05 (Huge eight man tag team main event)
> -Payback 6/25/05 (CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Heatstroke Night 1 8/5/05 (CM Punk vs. Ace Steel, Samoa Joe vs. Spanky)
> -Heatstroke Night 2 8/6/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong)
> -Big Year One Bash Night 1 9/2/05 (James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness FIP Title Match)
> -Big Year One Bash Night 2 9/3/05 (Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave FIP Title Match)
> -X-Factor 10/7/05 (Homicide vs. Austin Aries FIP Title Match)
> -Fallout 2005 10/8/05 (Roderick Strong vs. Milano Collection AT)
> -Strength In Numbers 11/11/05 (Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave vs. Roderick Strong & Tony Mamaluke)
> -Strong Vs. Evans 1/7/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans
> -Chasing The Dragon 6/9/06 (Six Way Elimination #1 Contenders Match)
> -Impact Of Honor 6/10/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Fast & Furious ROH Tag Title Match, Davey Richards vs. Shingo)
> -Heatstroke '06 Night 1 7/7/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match, Homicide vs. Shingo)
> -Heatstroke '06 Night 2 7/8/06 (Bryan Danielson & BJ Whitmer vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
> -Second Year Spectacular Night 1 9/8/06 (Davey Richards vs. Delirious)
> -Second Year Spectacular Night 2 9/9/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Delirious, Briscoes vs. Richards & Cabana)
> -Fallout 2006 10/13/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards, Matt Sydal vs. Shingo)
> -Southern Justice 10/14/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match, Strong vs. Sydal)
> -All Or Nothing 11/10/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong FIP Title vs. FIP Career Match)
> -Cage Of Pain 12/15/06 (Heartbreak Express vs. Black Market in the Cage of Pain, Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards, Austin Aries vs. Erick Stevens)
> -Florida Rumble 2006 12/16/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Hallowicked, Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens, Davey Richards vs. Gran Akuma, Austin Aries vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana vs. Larry Sweeney)
> -New Years Classic 2007 1/12/07 (Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Jimmy Rave & Shingo, Brent Albright vs. Erick Stevens, Jimmy Jacobs vs. Larry Sweeney)
> -FIP Best of CM Punk Vol 1- Declarations
> 
> 
> *$5 STRAIGHT SHOOTIN' DVD SALE!!!*
> 
> The following DVD's are now on sale for only $5 each:
> 
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Mitchell
> -Straight Shootin' with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 1
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with One Man Gang
> -Straight Shootin' with The Fantastics
> -Straight Shootin' with Butch Reed
> -Straight Shootin' with The Midnight Express
> -Straight Shootin' with Skandar Akbar
> -Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
> -Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero
> -Straight Shootin' with Ken Patera
> -Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
> -Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard
> -Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
> -Straight Shootin' with Paul Ellering
> -Straight Shootin' with Mr. Fuji
> -Straight Shootin' with Jimmy Yang
> 
> All of the items listed above can be found in the "Weekly Specials" section at www.rohwrestling.com. This is an inventory reduction sale so all items are available at these incredible discounted prices while supplies last or until the sale ends on Wednesday, July 25th at 10pm EST. No adjustments to prior purchases.
> 
> *NEW DVD'S NOW AVAILABLE
> 
> Best of Death Match Wrestling Vol. 5: Double Death Tag Tournament DVD*
> 
> History was made when the IWA Mid South held the first ever in the U.S. tag team death match tournament. In order to win the match, participants had to eliminate both members of the opposing team. All the death match stars are here on this one and with tag matches its twice as crazy as your normal death match tournaments. Youll see lots of craziness as you would expect on this show including someone being set on fire which is one of the craziest things ever caught on tape! Fans of wrestling are in for a really special surprise when "Best of Deathmatch Wrestling - Double Death Tag Team Team Tournaments" takes it to the next level of extreme! "DDTTT" was shot on location in Plainfield, IL. by the acclaimed Smart Mark Video Production Team
> 
> "Double Death Tag Team Tournament" features insightful commentary, replays of the violence and backstage interviews after the matches. You won't believe your eyes!
> 
> 1. Sexxxy Eddy & Jagged vs. Mitch Ryder & Chuck Taylor
> 2. Drake Younger & Ian Rotten vs. Diehard Dustin Lee & Vortekz -Tables, Ladders, Chairs & Lighttubes Steel Cage Match
> 3. Necro Butcher & Toby Klein vs. Hugh Rogue & Chuey Martinez -Barbed Wire Boards & Bar Room Brawl
> 4. Insane Lane & Freakshow vs. Dysfunction & Corporal Robinson - Taipei Death Match
> 5. Mad Man Pondo & 2 Tuff Tony vs. Jacob Ladder & Darin Childs -Electrified Light tubes
> 6. Drake Younger & Ian Rotten vs. Necro Butcher & Toby Klein - Fans Bring The Weapons
> 7. Mad Man Pondo & 2 Tuff Tony vs. Dysfunction & Corporal Robinson -Fans Bring The Weapons
> 8. 2 Tuff Tony & Mad Man Pondo vs. Necro Butcher & Toby Klein -No Rope Barbed Wire, Caribbean Web Death Match
> 
> 
> *WWE Vengeance 2007 DVD*
> 
> John Cena defends the WWE Title against Mick Foley, Bobby Lashley, Randy Orton, & King Booker; Edge vs. Batista for the World Title in a Do or Die Match; plus more.
> 
> 1. World Tag Team Title Match: Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch vs. The Hardys
> 2. WWE Cruiserweight Champion: Chavo Guerrero vs. Jimmy Wang Yang
> 3. For The Vacant ECW Title: CM Punk vs. Johnny Nitro
> 4. I-C Title Match: Santino Marella vs. Umaga
> 5. U.S. Title Match: MVP vs. Ric Flair
> 6. WWE Tag Title Match: Deuce & Domino vs. Jimmy Snuka & Sgt. Slaughter
> 7. World Title Do Or Die Match: Edge vs. Batista
> 8. Womens Title Match- Melina vs. Candice Michelle
> 8. WWE Title Match: John Cena vs. Randy Orton vs. Bobby Lashley vs. King Booker vs. Mick Foley


..........


----------



## iverson19

My order from IVP

Best of Steve Williams & Terry Gordy V.1
- Steve Williams/Terry Gordy vs. Tiger Mask (Misawa)/Shinichi Nakano (3/31/1990)
-Steve Williams/Terry Gordy vs. Stan Hansen/Dan Spivey - PWF/Int'l Tag Team Titles (4/19/1990) 
-Steve Williams/Terry Gordy vs. Giant Baba/Jumbo Tsuruta (5/14/1990) 
-Steve Williams/Terry Gordy vs. Abdullah The Butcher/Ranger Ross (5/26/1990) 
-Steve Williams/Terry Gordy vs. Bam Bam Bigelow/Davey Boy Smith (6/10/1990) 
-Steve Williams/Terry Gordy/Johnny Ace vs. Stan Hansen/Dan Spivey/Joel Deaton (7/15/1990) 

Best of Steve Williams & Terry Gordy V.2
-Steve Williams/Terry Gordy vs. Stan Hansen/Johnny Ace (9/9/1990) 
-Steve Williams/Terry Gordy vs. Jumbo Tsuruta/Akira Taue (9/23/1990) 
-Terry Gordy/Steve Williams vs. Mitsuharu Misawa/Toshiaki Kawada (10/14/1990) 
-Terry Gordy/Steve Williams vs. Dan Spivey/Doug Furnas (10/28/1990) 
-Terry Gordy/Steve Williams vs. Jumbo Tsuruta/Akira Taue (12/8/1990) 
-Terry Gordy/Steve Williams vs. Mitsuharu Misawa/Toshiaki Kawada (12/15/1990
-Terry Gordy/Steve Williams vs. Stan Hansen/Dan Spivey - FINAL (12/22/90, Taped 12/7/90) 

Best of Steve Williams & Terry Gordy V.3
-Terry Gordy/Steve Williams vs. Mitsuharu Misawa/Kenta Kobashi (2/24/1991) 
-Terry Gordy/Steve Williams vs. Toshiaki Kawada/Mitsuharu Misawa - PWF/Int'l Tag Team Titles (2/26/91) 
-Terry Gordy/Steve Williams/Richard Slinger vs. Jumbo Tsuruta/Akira Taue/Yoshinari Ogawa (3/10/1991) 
-Terry Gordy/Steve Williams vs. Toshiaki Kawada/Kenta Kobashi (5/19/1991) 
-Stan Hansen/Dan Spivey vs. Steve Williams/Terry Gordy - PWF Tag Team Titles (7/7/1991) 
-Mitsuharu Misawa/Toshiaki Kawada vs. Terry Gordy/Steve Williams - PWF Tag Team Titles (7/24/91)

Best of Steve Williams & Terry Gordy V.4
-Terry Gordy/Steve Williams vs. Mitsuharu Misawa/Kenta Kobashi (10/6/1991) 
-Terry Gordy/Steve Williams vs. Billy Black/Joel Deaton (10/13/1991) 
-Steve Williams/Terry Gordy vs Mitsuharu Misawa/Toshiaki Kawada (12/6/91) 
-Jumbo Tsuruta/Akira Taue/Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Terry Gordy/Steve Williams/Richard Slinger (2/23/1992) 
-Terry Gordy/Steve Williams vs. Jumbo Tsuruta/Akira Taue - PWF Tag Team Title (3/8/1992) 
-Mitsuharu Misawa/Toshiaki Kawada/Kenta Kobashi vs. Steve Williams/Terry Gordy/Richard Slinger (5/17/1992) 

Best of Rick Rude V.1 
-Rick Rude/Williams/Gordy vs. Misawa/Kawada/Kikuchi (16:45)
-Rick Rude/Williams/Gordy vs. Jumbo/Taue/Inoue (11:40) 
-Rick Rude vs. Kensuke Sasaki (22:40) 
-Rick Rude vs. Masa Chono (36:40) 
-Rick Rude vs. Hashimoto (16:50) 
-Rick Rude vs. Sting (23:13) Rude's last match ever!


----------



## Corey

^^^ Good looking order. Let me know how the Rude DVD is cause I'm lookin to get that in my next order. Oh and don't expect it anytime soon cause the guy at IVP is going to Vegas so it won't ship for at least another week...

And on a side note, he FINALLY decided to ship my order today after three weeks of processing. I'd say I'm not going to order from him for a long time, but that'd be a lie cause the DVDs and the prices are awesome...


----------



## bmxmadb53

I just bought the Kevin Sullivan Guest Booker from rohwrestling with a Samoa Joe shirt with the sale.


----------



## Future Star

Im gonna make a little 2 dvd order . Anyway, i have decided to definately get GTGM, but should i get Fighting Spirit with it also?


----------



## Corey

Future Star said:


> Im gonna make a little 2 dvd order . Anyway, i have decided to definately get GTGM, but should i get Fighting Spirit with it also?


I'd say yes. Nigel/Morishima was awesome and Steenerico/Briscoes was intense and told a great story. And it was a great match of course. But it also depends on what DVDs you have from this year...?


----------



## El Conquistador

Future Star said:


> Im gonna make a little 2 dvd order . Anyway, i have decided to definately get GTGM, but should i get Fighting Spirit with it also?


It's a strong show. What other selections are you undecided about? It would be much easier to help you narrow it down. Unless of course you don't have any other preferences. Fighting Spirit is well worth the $20 though.


----------



## Future Star

M.W. said:


> It's a strong show. What other selections are you undecided about? It would be much easier to help you narrow it down. Unless of course you don't have any other preferences. Fighting Spirit is well worth the $20 though.


I was thinking about FS or Supercard of honor, so i can finish the triple shot


----------



## Corey

Future Star said:


> I was thinking about FS or Supercard of honor, so i can finish the triple shot


Supercard of Honor definitely.


----------



## Future Star

K, jack so i can answer your question, i have FYF NYC, Chicago, liverpool, finale and SCOHII...is ASEIII anywhere close to SCOH?


----------



## El Conquistador

Yeah, go with Supercard. Not that Fighting Spirit was a bad show because it had depth and lots of *** - **** stuff, but Supercard was simply better.


----------



## Corey

Future Star said:


> K, jack so i can answer your question, i have FYF NYC, Chicago, liverpool, finale and SCOHII...is ASEIII anywhere close to SCOH?


Not sure. I've only seen the 8-man(****1/2) and Briscoes/Shingo & Doi(***) from ASE III, but I've heard it's only a two match show. (Roddy/Jack is the 2nd) So I'd go with SCOH.


----------



## watts63

Future Star said:


> K, jack so i can answer your question, i have FYF NYC, Chicago, liverpool, finale and SCOHII...is ASEIII anywhere close to SCOH?


Only thing I saw on ASE III

-One of The Best Promos of the Year with Jimmy Jacobs
-Funny Ass Segment of Chris Hero & Colt Cabana in the 4 Corner Survivial
-8 Man Tag DG vs. ROH (****-****1/4).


----------



## KingKicks

watts63 said:


> Only thing I saw on ASE III
> 
> -One of The Best Promos of the Year with Jimmy Jacobs
> -Funny Ass Segment of Chris Hero & Colt Cabana in the 4 Corner Survivial
> -8 Man Tag DG vs. ROH (****-****1/4).


That with Strong vs. Evans II and the aftermath of The Briscoes vs. Shingo and Doi are the main positives about ASE III imo.


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS Summer Scorcher*
*
1. Mitch Ryder vs. Dustin Lillard*
Decent match. The match was originally supposed to be Ryder vs. Kamala but Kamala no-showed so we were given this. I was hugely disappointed that Kamala no-showed because I was actually one of the few people actually looking forward to Ryder/Kamala. I'm also one of the few people that actually likes Ryder. Anyways, the match was pretty decent. I'd seen Dustin one time before in FSM where he was fairly impressive and once again he was fairly impressive against the IWA-MS veteran. The match was paced nicely and there wasn't anything really to complain about. The match was everything I expected it to be. Overall **1/4
*
2. OMG vs. Ricochet vs. Billy Roc vs. Mickie Knuckles*
Solid match. This match was for a spot in the 2007 TPI. I liked the match and it's fast pace but I couldn't help but feel that Mickie was completely out of her element in this match. She's more of a strong style competitor while OMG, Ricochet, and Roc are all high flying wrestlers. I felt this match would've been better suited as a triple threat match and probably would've flowed together more nicely because the match did get a bit sloppy at times. However, the pacing to the match was nice and Ricochet hit a really nice twisting plancha. Overall a solid match and I was glad Roc picked up the TPI spot because I've been really impressed with him over the last year or so. Overall **3/4

*3. Jack Thriller vs. Jason Strife*
Decent match. I'm pretty disappointed with what has happened with Thriller. Just a few months ago he appeared to be a getting a nice push but nowadays he's wrestling virtual jobbers. Kinda sucks his feud with Tarek went absolutely nowhere. This match was surprisingly good. In all honesty, I was expecting Thriller to come out and basically squash Strife but it turned out to be a nice back and forth match. Thriller worked over the leg nicely and Strife's selling was surprisingly good. Noting much more to say about the match other than it was decent and exceeded my expectations. Overall **1/2

*4. Jimmy Shalwin vs. Jason Dukes*
Bad match. The match was quite terrible but that was irrelevant because Joey freakin' Ryan was on commentary. Instead of talking about the horrible match, I'll talk about the greatness of Ryan during commentary. Nearly the entire time Ryan was quoting The Rock which was hilarious then he made a reference to Orton in which Ben Jordan replied, "He's too busy wrecking hotel rooms". The greatness of this commentary needs to be heard. Crappy match with great commentary. Overall *3/4

*5. TLC Tag Match - Michael Elgin & Ash vs. Naptown Dragons ("Diehard" Dustin Lee & Scotty Vortekz)*
Very good match. I really liked this match and thought some of the spots were rather sick. However, I felt this match lacked substance. It was literally spot after spot without any sort of build up from one spot to the next. Don't get me wrong, the match was entertaining and matches like these are fun to watch every now and then but I can't ignore the fact that this match lacked psychology and substance. Overall a really fun match with some cool spots but it was really just spot after spot. You'll definitely want to check this match out if you're a fan of the spot after spot aspect of the match. Overall ***1/2

*6. Josh Abercrombie vs. Joey Ryan*
Nice comedy match. This match was dubbed the "King of Sleaze" match and was really entertaining. Some nice comedy between Abercrombie and Ryan which included Abercrombie placing Ryan's inhaler down his tights then Ryan pulling it out and using it. Also, the match itself wasn't too shabby either but honestly with these two type of wrestlers they should've focused on the comedy aspect of the match more. The finish was also meh and it seemed like Ryan messed it up. Overall **3/4

*7. Roderick Strong vs. Drake Younger*
Very good match. I was really looking forward to this match because of how hard these two guys strike. However, following Drake's injury at TOD 6, the stiffness was toned down which made the match a slight disappointment but they made up for the lack of stiffness with a well thought out and nicely paced match. Now, despite the amount of stiffness being toned down there were some moments of stiffness. Overall Drake impressed me with his ability to hang with Strong. I knew Drake was talented but I didn't know he was talented enough to hang with the likes of Strong. Drake also proved that just because you're a death match wrestler doesn't mean you can't go. Overall ***1/2

*8. Chuck Taylor vs. CJ Otis*
Very good match. First, Chuck is God! He's the only guy in wrestling today that I know makes children cry. It just hilarious watching Chuck make children cry, absolutely hilarious. Early on I couldn't get into the match because I kept wondering to myself why Otis was getting a title shot and how Otis didn't pose any sort of believable threat to Chuck. However, the match turned out really good and exceeded my expectations. The last 5-7 mins of the match were great. Lots of near falls and reversals which really helped me get into the match because up until that point I really couldn't get into the match. Otis put on a good performance but I still don't think he was worthy of a title shot. Overall ***1/2

*9. Matt Sydal vs. Human Tornado*
Very good match. Firstly, Tornado is incredibly overrated and this match proves it. Can he please learn more than 3 moves? This match proved how one-dimensional Tornado really is. Anyways, the match was good but really disappointed. Sydal and Tornado are known as high fliers but there was little to no high flying going on. I mean people are paying money to see these guys high fly so why not give the fans what they want? Overall I liked the match and enjoyed it but Tornado appeared really out of his league against a guy the caliber of Sydal. Overall ***1/2

*Overall thoughts:* Overall I thought the card was really solid and quite enjoyable. The show was incredibly lack luster in the first half of the show but really picked it up and put on a string of 4 very good matches. I wouldn't throw this show high on the recommendation list but it's worth picking up if you have $20 lying around and can't think of anything else to buy.

MOTN is incredibly tough to choose but I'd have to go with Strong/Younger. I was really into the match and was a great match up between two strong style wrestlers. I hope for a rematch between the two sometime down the line.

Overall show rating - *** - ***1/4​


----------



## peep4life

*PWG ALBUM OF THE YEAR*
Frankie Kazarian vs. Disco Machine- **2/3 (Solid opener)
Arrogance vs. Franknsteen - ***
T.J Perkins vs. Ronin **1/2
Phoenix Star vs. Nemesis **1/4
*Last Ever PWG Tuxedo Match* Joey Ryan vs. Top Gun Talwar *(maybe the worst moment is PWG history)
Karl "Machine Gun" Anderson vs. "Classic" Colt Cabana **1/2 (Some good comedy stuff)
"Double C" Claudio Castagnoli vs. Rocky Romero ***1/4
*PWG World Championship Title Match* El Generico [C] vs Davey Richards ***1/2
Show Rating ***

Overall average PWG show, with some funny promos from Excalibur and Arrogance.

My 1,000 post.


----------



## watts63

peep4life said:


> *PWG ALBUM OF THE YEAR*
> Frankie Kazarian vs. Disco Machine- **2/3 (Solid opener)
> Arrogance vs. Franknsteen - ***
> T.J Perkins vs. Ronin **1/2
> Phoenix Star vs. Nemesis **1/4
> *Last Ever PWG Tuxedo Match* Joey Ryan vs. Top Gun Talwar *(maybe the worst moment is PWG history)
> Karl "Machine Gun" Anderson vs. "Classic" Colt Cabana **1/2 (Some good comedy stuff)
> "Double C" Claudio Castagnoli vs. Rocky Romero ***1/4
> *PWG World Championship Title Match* El Generico [C] vs Davey Richards ***1/2
> Show Rating ***
> 
> Overall average PWG show, with some funny promos from *Excalibur and Arrogance.*
> 
> My 1,000 post.


I am just a mark for PWG promos, especially Bosh. I bet the Tuxedo Match was terrible & for what I heard "really gay".

Saw ASW V yet?


----------



## peep4life

No got the four pack in the mail yesterday and am going to watch it in order. So 70/30 is next then ASW, looking forward to them both especially Rocky/Shelly, heard great things about that match.


----------



## watts63

peep4life said:


> No got the four pack in the mail yesterday and am going to watch it in order. So 70/30 is next then ASW, looking forward to them both especially Rocky/Shelly, heard great things about that match.


I heard MOTYC talks on Joe vs. Ki. I'm gonna get those shows at the 4th Annivearsy Show Next Sunday.


----------



## JD13

Watched IWA DS carnage cup 06 last night, not gonna do ratings because its mainly deathmatches. Some prety sick matches but overall i wouldnt recomend it unless your a deathmatch buff.


----------



## Corey

*ROH Respect is Earned (PPV)*

*ROH World Title: Takeshi Morishima(c) vs. BJ Whitmer*
They started off real fast and the pace lasted the entire match. Unfortuntely the match only lasted about 3 mins, but it was the best 3 minute match I've ever seen... 
***1/2*

*Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji*
People who don't tend to look into a match and just like to sit there and enjoy it will love this match. But for the people who do, or just people who actually pay attention, will notice that Romero can't sell worth a DAMN. Marufuji pretty much killed his leg and he's standing there kicking, kneeing, and jumping off ropes, with the same damn leg. Aside from that the kick exchanges were great and the crowd was pretty hot. Brought down 1/4* for Rocky's no-selling.
****1/2*

*ROH World Tag Team Titles: The Briscoes(c) vs. Claudio Castagnoli/Matt Sydal*
This is the definition of tag team wrestling in ROH. High energy, fast paced, great double teams, near falls, etc. MOTN and MOTYC. Nothing else to say... just watch it.
*****1/2*

*Roderick Strong vs. Delirious*
People say this match was edited. If it was, they did a damn good job of it. I thought it was great. Nice mix of wrestling and brawling with great psychology, and TBH, I enjoyed it more than the Rocky/Marufuji match.  Very underrated IMO.
****3/4*

*Takeshi Morishima/Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA/Nigel McGuinness*
A bit sloppy at times, and some moves could been executed better at times, but this is a very good and enjoyable match. Most of it was centered around Morishima/Nigel, which makes sense, but I would've liked to have seen more KENTA/Morishima exchages... This was still a lot better than the tag main event from FYF: Chicago.
****3/4 - *****

*Overall PPV Rating: ***3/4*
If you haven't bought it yet, why the hell not?? Go buy it.


----------



## Caligula

*Respect Is Earned*

Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer - **
Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***1/2
The Briscoes vs. Claudio Castagnoli/Matt Sydal - ****1/4
Roderick Strong vs. Delirious - ***1/2
Takeshi Morishima/Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA/Nigel McGuinness - ****

Overall - ***3/4

Great debut. Very much on par with ECW's PPV debut in 1997. They need to start running the PPVs live in the future though.


----------



## watts63

Has anybody seen Larry Sweeney, Jigsaw & Hallowicked vs. Mike Quackenbush & Team FIST on PWG Use Your Illusion IV? (Yes These Guys Were In PWG & I Want Them Back There lol).


----------



## bmxmadb53

Respect Is Earned

Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer - **
Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***
The Briscoes vs. Claudio Castagnoli/Matt Sydal - ****
Roderick Strong vs. Delirious - ***
Takeshi Morishima/Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA/Nigel McGuinness - ****

Overall - ***


----------



## Penishead

Any ratings for IWA:MS Hurt 2007?


----------



## McQueen

Penishead said:


> Any ratings for IWA:MS Hurt 2007?


IWA: Mid South - Hurt 2007
Jack Triller vs Jeff Brooks - * 3/4
Vortekz vs Billy Roc - **
Iron Saints vs Ricochet & Chuck Taylor - ** 3/4
-Finishers Match- 
Drake Younger vs CJ Otis - *** 3/4
-IWA Mid South Light Heavywieght Title-
Josh Ambercrombe (c) vs Jimmy Jacobs - *** 1/2
-IWA Mid South Tag Team Titles-
Ian Rotten & Mickie Knuckles vs North Star Express - **
Arik Cannon vs Erick Stevens - *** 1/2
-First Time Ever-
Low Ki vs Roderick Strong - *** 3/4

Overall Show Rating - *** 3/4 Very solid show from IWA: MS

Although this is a good show and I recommend it, I just have to say Low Ki vs Strong while being a very enjoyable match is way the fuck overated around here IMO.


----------



## Penishead

Thank you, I'll be buying it soon.


----------



## AmEagle

*Respect Is Earned*
BJ Whitmer Vs. Takeshi Morishima-**3/4
Rocky Romero Vs. Naomichi Marufuji-***3/4
Sydal and Claudio Vs. The Briscoes-****1/4
Delirious Vs. Roderick Strong-***1/2
McGuinness and KENTA Vs. Morishima and Danielson-****

*Overall-***3/4*


----------



## Fijian Warrior

Waddup fellas, I need to know something, I havent been getting ROH DVD's for a while:

What is the name of the DVD where Danielson returns this year & is it worth picking up? I bet the crowd reaction was insane.


----------



## AmEagle

Fijian Warrior said:


> Waddup fellas, I need to know something, I havent been getting ROH DVD's for a while:
> 
> What is the name of the DVD where Danielson returns this year & is it worth picking up? I bet the crowd reaction was insane.


He returns at Reborn Again. Not sure how the show was it looks pretty good.


----------



## Corey

Fijian Warrior said:


> Waddup fellas, I need to know something, I havent been getting ROH DVD's for a while:
> 
> What is the name of the DVD where Danielson returns this year & is it worth picking up? I bet the crowd reaction was insane.


Reborn Again. Haven't seen anything except Sydal/Marufuji, which was a bit disappointing. ***1/4 I'd wait to see some reviews from other people... Or at least that's what I would do.


----------



## Fijian Warrior

Cool, thanks guys.


----------



## Tom

Anyone got a review for (IWA:MS) King of the Death 07'


----------



## JD13

Im gonna pick up some more DVDs from SMV soon and am planning on getting a couple of CZW shows. I was thinking TOD 6 and NOI 4 but im not sure. So basically i need some opinions on what the best CZW show ever is?


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> I just have to say Low Ki vs Strong while being a very enjoyable match is way the fuck overated around here IMO.


Completely agreed.


----------



## Sephiroth

JD13 said:


> Im gonna pick up some more DVDs from SMV soon and am planning on getting a couple of CZW shows. I was thinking TOD 6 and NOI 4 but im not sure. So basically i need some opinions on what the best CZW show ever is?


do you want deathmatches? or is a mix of deathmatches or wrestling your cup of tea? 

well personally, the only CZW show i own is Best of the Best 5 and it get a HUGE recommendation from me. great show. 

When 2 Worlds Collide was a pretty good show that had a small part of the show dedicated to the ROH/CZW feud. 

i've heard great things about Deja Vu 3. if i remember right, this show has been called their best by a lot of people i know.


----------



## El Conquistador

xTOMx said:


> Anyone got a review for (IWA:MS) King of the Death 07'


I'd love to help you out Tom but I'm getting the DVD next week. If you can wait that long I should have a review up by next Monday, after I attend the IWA-MS Midlo show.


----------



## Corey

JD13 said:


> Im gonna pick up some more DVDs from SMV soon and am planning on getting a couple of CZW shows. I was thinking TOD 6 and NOI 4 but im not sure. So basically i need some opinions on what the best CZW show ever is?


Night of Infamy 4


----------



## Tom

M.W. said:


> I'd love to help you out Tom but I'm getting the DVD next week. If you can wait that long I should have a review up by next Monday, after I attend the IWA-MS Midlo show.


Thanks mate, i spoke to platt earlier and he said the show was 'meh' but id like to hear other peoples views on it as well. 



JD13 said:


> Im gonna pick up some more DVDs from SMV soon and am planning on getting a couple of CZW shows. I was thinking TOD 6 and NOI 4 but im not sure. So basically i need some opinions on what the best CZW show ever is?


I really enjoyed Tournament of Death 6, in my opinion its the best TOD ever, if your into deathmatches its a great show.


----------



## ROH

JUST ORDERED:

CHIKARA Pro: Young Lions Cup V (2007) Night 3 (24/6/07) Purchase Link

I'm gonna watch both Aniveratio (?!) events and that, when it arrives.


*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*NJPW Super Juniors Cup 1994*

*Disc 1*

1. Dean Malenko vs. Gedo - ***** (Why the fuck did Gedo advance? Malenko carried this, thus it was pretty good)

2. Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Super Delfin - ***1/2* (Decent match, nothing special)

3. Black Tiger (Eddy Guerrero) vs. TAKA Michinoku - ***3/4* (TAKA was pretty off here. Match was decent)

4. El Samurai vs. Motegi - **** (To be honest, I don't remember A THING from this match. That's why it gets the low rating)

5. ***** Casas vs. Ricky Fuji - *DUD* (Why were these 2 guys even booked?

6. Jushin Liger vs. Hayabusa - ****_***1/4* (Good match, would have gotten higher without the botches in the finishing sequence.

Overall: Disc 1 sucked. Nothing to go out of your way for at all.

*Disc 2*

7. Gedo vs. Super Delfin - ***** (Again, why did Gedo advance? Delfin was pretty good, so was the match)

8. Black Tiger vs. Chris Benoit - ****3/4_***** (FINALLY the tourny picks up. Awesome juniors match)

9. El Samurai vs. Great Sasuke - ****** (AWESOME match, Sasuke PWNs)

10. Jushin Liger vs. Ricky Fuji - **1/2* (sucked because of Fuji)

11. Chris Benoit vs. Gedo - ***** (More good talent being wasted on Gedo, but again, the match wasn't bad)

12. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke - *****1/2_****3/4* (AWESOMEAWESOMEAWESOME match, I didn't mind the botched finish, they recovered well from the original botch)

13. Chris Benoit vs. Great Sasuke - *****3/4* (AWESOMEAWESOMEAWESOME match, Great Sasuke is so damn good)

*Overall thoughts*: Considering this recieves praise like "easily the best tournamnet in wrestling history" this really dissapointed me. There are definately some great matches (the last 2, for example), but there's loads of bad stuff, and lots of stuff was dissapointing considering the talent.

*Overall score*: 7/10. Worth the buy for the last 2 matches.


----------



## -Mystery-

Tom, I got KOTDM 2007 in yesterday. Not sure if I'll get to it today but I should start watching tomorrow.


----------



## SuperDuperDragon

I was thinking about getting the Candido memorial cup, is it worth the 40 bucks?


----------



## El Conquistador

SuperDuperDragon said:


> I was thinking about getting the Candido memorial cup, is it worth the 40 bucks?


Yes. Terrific show with a bunch of solid action. No MOTYC's but lots of *** - **** stuff. If you like tag team wrestling, you'll enjoy it. If you want my star ratings, I'd be more than happy to post them.

*EDIT:* http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4500531-post9123.html


----------



## watts63

CHIKARA The Cibernetico Returneth

Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Arik Cannon, Hallowicked, Gran Akuma, Icarus, Ultramantis Black & Blinde Rage vs. Eddie Kingston, Mike Quackenbush, Milano Collection AT, Skyade, Jigsaw, Shane Storm, Sabian & Mister ZERO

Star Rating: ****1/4

This match never dragged one bit & it lasted more than 100+ Minutes. 2005 Torneo Cibernetico is a must-buy of this show alone & I heard 2006 was great as well.


----------



## SuperDuperDragon

M.W. said:


> Yes. Terrific show with a bunch of solid action. No MOTYC's but lots of *** - **** stuff. If you like tag team wrestling, you'll enjoy it. If you want my star ratings, I'd be more than happy to post them.
> 
> *EDIT:* http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4500531-post9123.html


Thanks alot, I will most likely pick it up.


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> CHIKARA The Cibernetico Returneth
> 
> Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Arik Cannon, Hallowicked, Gran Akuma, Icarus, Ultramantis Black & Blinde Rage vs. Eddie Kingston, Mike Quackenbush, Milano Collection AT, Skyade, Jigsaw, Shane Storm, Sabian & Mister ZERO
> 
> Star Rating: ****1/4
> 
> This match never dragged one bit & it lasted more than 100+ Minutes. 2005 Torneo Cibernetico is a must-buy of this show alone & I heard 2006 was great as well.


Trust me the 2006 one was WAY better.


----------



## watts63

ROH™ said:


> Trust me the 2006 one was WAY better.


I wish someone would upload it.


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> I wish someone would upload it.


It might take like, all night, but I'll give it a go tonight


----------



## -Mystery-

Got Reborn Again and Fight At The Roxbury in the mail today. Very nice.

Time to go buy some Chikara and PWG.


----------



## ROH

I'm gonna catch up on the ol' PWG when I (probably) go to their Euro Vacation show October 27th. I'll buy ASWV if they have them.


----------



## iverson19

Just ordered from Blue Thunder Video

*Best of Kenta Kobashi Volume 2 (7/3/89 - 9/4/91).*

Kenta Kobashi & Masanobu Fuchi vs. Fantastics- 7/3/89 

Kenta Kobashi & Joe Malenko vs. Dan Kroffat & Ken Shamrock- Oct. '89 

Kenta Kobashi & Joe Malenko vs. Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas- Oct. '89 

Kenta Kobashi vs. Great Kabuki- 1/3/90 

Kenta Kobashi & Tiger Mask II vs. British Bulldogs- 1/28/90 

Kenta Kobashi vs. Stan Hansen- 3/2/90 

Kenta Kobashi & Tiger Mask II vs. Stan Hansen & Joel Deaton- 3/90 

Kenta Kobashi & Joe Malenko vs. Doug Furnas & Dan Kroffat- 3/31/90 

Kenta Kobashi & Tiger Mask II vs. Doug Furnas & Dan Kroffat- 4/19/90 

Kenta Kobashi & Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Stan Hansen & Dan Spivey- 4/16/90 

Kenta Kobashi vs. Bam Bam Bigelow- 6/8/90 

Kenta Kobashi vs. Steve Williams- 6/8/90 

Kenta Kobashi vs. Stan Hansen- 7/7/90 

Kenta Kobashi, Mitsuharu Misawa, & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Jumbo Tsuruta, Great Kabuki, & Masao Inoue- 7/12/90 

Kenta Kobashi & Johnny Ace vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Toshiaki Kawada- 9/30/90 

Kenta Kobashi vs. Abdullah The Butcher- 1/91 

Kenta Kobashi vs. Dan Kroffat- 4/18/91 

Kenta Kobashi vs. Jumbo Tsuruta- 5/24/91 

Kenta Kobashi & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs. Doug Furnas & Dan Kroffat- 6/1/91 

Kenta Kobashi & Johnny Ace vs. Joel Deaton & Billy Black- 7/18/91 

Kenta Kobashi vs. Doug Furnas- 7/24/91 

Kenta Kobashi & Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Stan Hansen & Dan Spivey- 7/20/91 

Kenta Kobashi vs. Akira Taue- 7/26/91 

Kenta Kobashi vs. Stan Hansen- 9/4/91 

*Ric Flair Legend Volume 1 (3/1/76 - 4/5/92).*
1. Ric Flair vs. Pete Sanchez - Flair's first match, 3/1/76

2. Ric Flair vs. Dusty Rhodes, 9/17/81

3. Ric Flair vs. Kerry Von Erich - Cage Match, 12/25/82

4. Ric Flair vs. Austin Idol, 1983

5. Ric Flair public workout - Barry Windham pins Flair, 1983

6. Ric Flair vs. Harley Race - 2-of-3 Falls Match, 6/10/83

7. Ric Flair vs. Harley Race - Cage Match, 11/24/83

8. Ric Flair vs. David Von Erich, 12/25/83

9. Ric Flair vs. Kerry Von Erich, 5/6/84

10. Ric Flair vs. Kerry Von Erich - 2-of-3 Falls Match, 5/24/84

11. Ric Flair vs. Ricky Morton, 1986

12. Ric Flair vs. Dusty Rhodes, 7/26/86

13. Ric Flair vs. Dusty Rhodes - Cage Match, 8/7/86

14. Ric Flair vs. Dusty Rhodes, 8/9/86

15. Ric Flair vs. Jimmy Garvin - Cage Match, 7/87

16. Ric Flair vs. Ronnie Garvin - Cage Match, 9/25/87

17. Ric Flair vs. Ronnie Garvin - Cage Match, 11/26/87

18. Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat, 2/20/89

19. Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat, 5/7/89

20. Ric Flair vs. Sting, 7/7/90

21. Ric Flair (Black Scorpion) vs. Sting - Cage Match, 12/16/90

22. Ric Flair vs. Sting, 1/11/91

23. Ric Flair vs. Tatsumi Fujinami, 2/91

24. Royal Rumble 1992 - Flair wins, 1/92

25. Ric Flair vs. Randy Savage, 4/5/92
*
Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat History (1977 - 7/24/94).*
1. Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat, 1977

2. Ric Flair attacks Ricky Steamboat

3. Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat, 1982

4. Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat, 5/29/84

5. Ric Flair & Barry Windham vs. Ricky Steamboat & Eddie Gilbert, 1/21/89

6. Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat, 2/20/89

7. Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat, 3/18/89

8. Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat - 2-of-3 Falls Match, 4/2/89

9. Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat, 5/7/89

10. Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat, 4/17/94

11. Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat, 5/94

12. Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat, 7/24/94

*Best of Toshiaki Kawada Volume 1 (7/90 - 12/97) *
1. Toshiaki Kawada & Mitsuharu Misawa vs. The Great Kabuki & Samson Fuyuki

2. Toshiaki Kawada & Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Jumbo Tsuruta & Yoshiaki Yatsu

3. Toshiaki Kawada, Mitsuharu Misawa, & Kenta Kobashi vs. Jumbo Tsuruta, Masao Inoue, & Great Kabuki 

4. Toshiaki Kawada vs. Steve Williams 

5. Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa

6. Toshiaki Kawada vs. Kenta Kobashi

7. Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Jun Akiyama

8. Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa

9. Toshiaki Kawada vs. Kenta Kobashi 

10. Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Jun Akiyama

*Greatest Matches of the Decade Vol. 1 (1991-1999).*
1. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada, 1994

2. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke, 1994

3. Atsushi Onita vs. Hayabusa - Electrified Barbed Wire Time Bomb Cage Match, 1995

4. Kenta Kobashi vs. Steve Williams, 1993

5. Kenta Kobashi vs. Stan Hansen, 1993

6. Rob Van Dam vs. Bam Bam Bigelow, 1998

7. Ultimo Dragon vs. Shinjiro Otani, 1996

8. Atsushi Onita & ***** Asako vs. Sabu & Horace Boulder - Barbed Wire Match, 1992

9. Taka Michinoku vs. Super Delfin, 1996

10. Manami Toyota vs. Aja Kong, 1994

11. Great Sasuke, Tiger Mask IV, & Shiryu vs. Super Delfin, Taka Michinkou, & Gran Naniwa, 1996

12. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven, 1997 

13. Ultimate Death Match, 1998

14. Mitsuharu Misawa & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams, 1991

15. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Otani, 1996


----------



## McQueen

I mark for your order. Especially happy Ohtani vs Ultimo made the greatest matches of the decade.


----------



## Platt

Let me know how that goes i was thinking of getting some stuff off there after you posted it but i want to know its reliable first.


----------



## iverson19

Platt said:


> Let me know how that goes i was thinking of getting some stuff off there after you posted it but i want to know its reliable first.


i'll let you know


----------



## Caligula

Those 2 Flair comps look awesome.


----------



## JD13

Thats an amazing order iverson19.
Thanks to the guys who gave me the CZW advice, think im gonna get NOI4 and TOD6 after all, ive already got Deja Vu 3 and will probably pick up BOB5 at some point down the road.
As it stands, this is my order:
CZW NOI 4
CZW TOD 6
IWA-MS TPI 04
IWA-MS Point proven
IWA-MS Hurt 07
IWA-MS Joe/Necro 2
IWA-MS Reveloution strong style tournament 06
Chikara KOT 07 night 3
Chikara YLC 07 night 3
Chikara: best of 05
FSM: Chapter 1
PWG battle of LA nights 1-3 on VHS
im gonna order in the next couple of hours, im sure about everything except the IWA stuff, any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Corey

^^^ You must have a lot of $. 

Anyway, IVP came up HUGE today. After taking three weeks to ship my order, it got here in 1 DAY. Amazing. I've already started watching Best of Muta Vol. 1. Awesome DVD. Full review tomorrow....


----------



## McQueen

Jack Evans 187 said:


> ^^^ You must have a lot of $.
> 
> Anyway, IVP came up HUGE today. After taking three weeks to ship my order, it got here in 1 DAY. Amazing. I've already started watching Best of Muta Vol. 1. Awesome DVD. Full review tomorrow....


I mark for people who are watching Muta vs Steamboat. :agree:


----------



## Corey

McQueen said:


> I mark for people who are watching Muta vs Steamboat. :agree:


That match was great. Don't know why the crowd was dead...

Oh and another thing, why has no one thought of the Hase Scale?? The amount of blood he lost in the match on disc 1 is INSANE. I'm surprised he didn't pass out...


----------



## McQueen

Jack Evans 187 said:


> That match was great. Don't know why the crowd was dead...


That kinda bothered me as well, but yeah Steamboat's perfect "face" work and selling clicked really well with Muta's heeling. Best match on V.1 and maybe even top 5 matches as Muta ever.

Hase by the way owns, that match on disc one makes the Muta Scale match so much better and the Muta/Hase tag on V.5 is so freaking fun. :lmao


----------



## JD13

Jack Evans 187 said:


> ^^^ You must have a lot of $.


I wish, theres a 25% off sale on at SMV and the exchange rate is prety good at the moment. A $ is about half as much as a £.
After this, the debit card is maxed out:sad:


----------



## Corey

McQueen said:


> That kinda bothered me as well, but yeah Steamboat's perfect "face" work and selling clicked really well with Muta's heeling. Best match on V.1 and maybe even top 5 matches as Muta ever.
> 
> Hase by the way owns, that match on disc one makes the Muta Scale match so much better and the *Muta/Hase tag on V.5 is so freaking fun*. :lmao


I only got Vol. 1 and 2. :$ Already seen a good part of the other volumes...


----------



## McQueen

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I only got Vol. 1 and 2. :$ Already seen a good part of the other volumes...


It's only like a 6 minute match anyways, but what happens is Muta won't come in after a hot tag and Hase get pissed so Muta attacks him and everyone else and gets DQ'ed.


----------



## Corey

McQueen said:


> It's only like a 6 minute match anyways, but what happens is Muta won't come in after a hot tag and Hase get pissed so Muta attacks him and everyone else and gets DQ'ed.


:lmao I really did lol at that.  Maybe I'll find it on youtube or something...


----------



## watts63

Damn. I just found out that PWG did Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk! Has ANYBODY seen that match?!


----------



## Sephiroth

watts63 said:


> Damn. I just found out that PWG did Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk! Has ANYBODY seen that match?!


it's Joe vs. Punk. i haven't seen it, but don't go in it expecting a long classic between the two. it's quite short....but an inch longer than average! huzzah!


----------



## watts63

sephy37 said:


> it's Joe vs. Punk. i haven't seen it, but don't go in it expecting a long classic between the two. it's quite short....but an inch longer than average! huzzah!


I know I saw the length of the match but I so don't care.


----------



## JD13

Just put 2 orders in.
The first from ROH:
Shimmer vol 8
FIP cage of pain
ROH EOHB(debut show)
ROH FB 05
ROH SOH 1
ROH GBH IV night 2
ROH GTGM
ROH BOSP
The 2nd from SMV:
CZW NOI 4
CZW TOD 6
IWA-MS TPI 04
IWA-MS RSST 06
IWA-MS Joe/Necro 2
IWA-MS Point proven
IWA-MS Hurt07
Chikara best of 05
Chikara KOT night 3
Chikara YLC night 3
PWG nights 1-3 VHS

im very happy with those orders, my SMV order didnt change too much.


----------



## Sephiroth

JD13 said:


> ROH EOHB(debut show)


lucky you got it from ROH's website. if you would have gotten it at Best Buy or video store in a mall, it would have been very clipped and missing lots of matches.


----------



## iverson19

I'm glad you guys like my order it makes me want to watch it even more I'll let you guys know how they are when i get them


----------



## Future Star

JD13 said:


> Just put 2 orders in.
> The first from ROH:
> Shimmer vol 8
> FIP cage of pain
> ROH EOHB(debut show)
> ROH FB 05
> ROH SOH 1
> ROH GBH IV night 2
> ROH GTGM
> ROH BOSP
> The 2nd from SMV:
> CZW NOI 4
> CZW TOD 6
> IWA-MS TPI 04
> IWA-MS RSST 06
> IWA-MS Joe/Necro 2
> IWA-MS Point proven
> IWA-MS Hurt07
> Chikara best of 05
> Chikara KOT night 3
> Chikara YLC night 3
> PWG nights 1-3 VHS
> 
> im very happy with those orders, my SMV order didnt change too much.


Looks like a solid order...damn do you have money


----------



## Corey

I need absolutely any recommendations for any NJPW, NOAH, or Dragon Gate DVDs from any year. I'm hopefully gonna make a large order sometime in the next week or two from IVP... Here's what I already have:

Wrestlejam
Dragon Gate 12/26/2005
Dragon Gate 12/27/2005
Dragon Gate 4/23/2006
NOAH 7/18/2005 
NOAH 4/28/2007 
NJPW 4/29/1996 
NJPW 10/26/1996


----------



## McQueen

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I need absolutely any recommendations for any NJPW, NOAH, or Dragon Gate DVDs from any year. I'm hopefully gonna make a large order sometime in the next week or two from IVP... Here's what I already have:
> 
> Wrestlejam
> Dragon Gate 12/26/2005
> Dragon Gate 12/27/2005
> Dragon Gate 4/23/2006
> NOAH 7/18/2005
> NOAH 4/28/2007
> NJPW 4/29/1996
> NJPW 10/26/1996


NOAH 4/10/04
NOAH 3/5/06
AJPW 4/18/04
NJPW 1/4/07
NJPW J Crown 96
DG 4/23/06


----------



## Spartanlax

McQueen, gimme a list of the 20 best matches from buythematch...now! 

I keed. But, really, I already got your 8 from an earlier post, do you have any other matches I need to see? Preferably anything involving Kobashi, Akiyama, and Vader.


----------



## MrPaiMei

NOAH 4/28/07
NOAH 6/3/07
NOAH 7/1/07
NOAH 7/15/07
DG 60
DG 64
DG 65
Will have the 2 DG PPVs next week so I'll let you know on those.
EDIT: thought you wanted 07 only.


----------



## -Mystery-

If you haven't seen Vader/Hansen from 2/14/90 you should definitely check that out.


----------



## McQueen

Spartanlax said:


> McQueen, gimme a list of the 20 best matches from buythematch...now!
> 
> I keed. But, really, I already got your 8 from an earlier post, do you have any other matches I need to see? Preferably anything involving Kobashi, Akiyama, and Vader.


there is a link in my sig sir, please read it.

I find Akiyama to be bland to be honest so I don't go out of my way to watch his matches, however around 2001-2002 he was hoping around from promotion to promotion in a bunch of tag matches and I've seen quite a few of them and they were good.

You go find yourself a list of things you want to watch and If I've seen it I'll let you know what I think. Go get some Jumbo matches


----------



## Corey

McQueen said:


> *NOAH 4/10/04*
> NOAH 3/5/06
> AJPW 4/18/04
> NJPW 1/4/07
> NJPW J Crown 96
> DG 4/23/06


Do you mean 7/10/04? If so I'm getting that next order. It's the dome show...
Added the NOAH show and J Crown to my list, already have the DG show...



MrPaiMei said:


> NOAH 4/28/07
> NOAH 6/3/07
> NOAH 7/1/07
> NOAH 7/15/07
> DG 60
> DG 64
> DG 65
> Will have the 2 DG PPVs next week so I'll let you know on those.


Already have 4/28, seen most of the other three NOAH shows, great stuff. I'm definitely adding KOBE World from this year to my list for whenever he gets it in...


----------



## Spartanlax

Your sig link directs me to this page 

I already got the 8 you posted a few weeks ago in this thread, if that's what you're trying to link through.


----------



## McQueen

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Do you mean 7/10/04? If so I'm getting that next order. It's the dome show...
> Added the NOAH show and J Crown to my list, already have the DG show...


Personally, I enjoyed Departure 2004 (7-10 Dome show), more than Destiny. Destiny may have the all around more solid card but Departure has a mighty awesome upper card.

Also I forgot to add. (Best of) AJPW vs NJPW 2001 (1-4-01), aka WRESTLING WORLD 2001. It's a 6 man tournament for a vacated IWGP title (Kensuke Sasaki vacated it after losing a non title match to Kawada a few month's prior). Awesome all around show and all the Tourny matches are pretty damn good.

Tournament participants are:
Hiroyoshi Tenzan
Masahiro Chono
Kensuke Sasaki
Satoshi Kojima
Yuji Nagata 
and some Kawada guy from All Japan. 

Edit: Spartan it should bring you to page 897 of this thread. My link worked for me.


----------



## Caligula

I might buy a comp from Buythematch soon. Little pricey though :sad:


----------



## Spartanlax

Cali, it's so worth it. Discs got to me within a week, guy is very nice, gave me a bonus match (I got every TM vs DK match he had 'cept the first one, cause I had it...so he just threw it on the comp for free). Also, the picture quality is PERFECT! I swear, the TM/DK matches, which are from the early 80s, look better than the matches from 2005/2006.


----------



## dman88

I bought a comp from buythematch and I didnt think it was that expensive. It was $22 for nine matches including shipping. I changed my order also. This is what I ended up getting.

Match (1): Kenta Kobashi vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (GHC Heavyweight Title) (3/1/03)
Match (2): Dragon Kid & Ryo Saito & Naoki Tanisaki & Anthony W. Mori vs. CIMA & Magnitude Kishiwada & Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino (Captain's Fall Elimation Match) (1/27/06)
Match (3): Kenta Kobashi vs. Jun Akiyama (GHC Title) (7/10/04)
Match (4): Ultimo Dragon vs. Shinjiro Otani (8/4/96)
Match (5): Kenta Kobashi & Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue (Double Tag Titles) (6/9/95)
Match (6): Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
Match (7): Dragon Kid vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Open the Dream Gate) (7/2/06)
Match (8): Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Jun Akiyama (Real World Tag League Finals) (12/6/96)
Match (9): CIMA & Naruki Doi & Don Fujii vs. Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi & Dragon Kid (Open the Triangle Gate) (7/3/05)

I heard these were all good. He said I would get it Monday so if you want me to review these, Spartan, I will.


----------



## McQueen

^^^^ I 4 see ***** matches. 



Spartanlax said:


> Cali, it's so worth it. Discs got to me within a week, guy is very nice, gave me a bonus match (I got every TM vs DK match he had 'cept the first one, cause I had it...so he just threw it on the comp for free). Also, the picture quality is PERFECT! I swear, the TM/DK matches, which are from the early 80s, look better than the matches from 2005/2006.


I made a big Jumbo Tsuruta compilation from the guy a few weeks ago and I was watching part of it today and I was surprised how well the picture quality was. 1st match on my comp was Jumbo vs Terry Funk 2/3 for the NWA Title in '76 and the picture was as good as my most recent WWE DVD. The next match though looked like it was from a VHS but other than that they've been all good.


----------



## Future Star

Does anyone know the order the sales go for ROH? Im waiting for either a 25 or 30 % off sale...and want to know how long i have to wait


----------



## Caligula

Spartanlax said:


> Cali, it's so worth it. Discs got to me within a week, guy is very nice, gave me a bonus match (I got every TM vs DK match he had 'cept the first one, cause I had it...so he just threw it on the comp for free). Also, the picture quality is PERFECT! I swear, the TM/DK matches, which are from the early 80s, look better than the matches from 2005/2006.


Awesome. I'm mostly only interested in a few guys anyway, so it shouldn't cost that much.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I watched a couple Jumbo-Brody matches a little while ago that I really enjoyed, if he has any check it out as it differs from your regular "epic" Jumbo (the Misawa and TC matches). Brody was SO great. I really need to get my hands on that ***** Brody/Hansen-Funks match.


----------



## Corey

Hey PaiMei what are the best Dragon Gate matches available on buythematch.com other than the KOBE '05 OTTG match?


----------



## Caligula

Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
Great Muta vs. Hiroshi Hase (12/14/92)
Dynamite Kid vs. Tiger Mask (7/23/82)
Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (12/13/95)
Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi (GHC Heavyweight Title) (3/1/03)
Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada (Triple Crown) (6/6/97)
Vader vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (5/2/99)
Vader vs. Kenta Kobashi (1/15/99)
Keiji Muto & Scott Steiner & Rick Steiner vs. Masahiro Chono & Scott Hall & Kevin Nash (5/3/97)


^Probably gonna order that this weekend.


----------



## Sephiroth

CaliGula said:


> Keiji Muto & Scott Steiner & Rick Steiner vs. Masahiro Chono & Scott Hall & Kevin Nash (5/3/97)


this match intrigues the hell out of me. i'd love to see it.


----------



## watts63

sephy37 said:


> this match intrigues the hell out of me. i'd love to see it.


Kevin Nash in Japan is very interesting.


----------



## Sephiroth

Future Star said:


> Does anyone know the order the sales go for ROH? Im waiting for either a 25 or 30 % off sale...and want to know how long i have to wait


well they had a 30% for 4th of July and that's astounding because the only time i've ever seen a 30% was during Christmas of 06 and 05. they had a 25% sale before the 30% one and a Buy 3, Get 1 Free after the 30% one. so i'm not sure how soon it'll be till another 25% or B3G1 sale, but Death Before Dishonor is coming up in a couple weeks and i'm sure they'll have a big sale around then.

-------------

dman, Spartan, or Caligula, i've never heard of buythematch.com. is it basically you just pick out matches you want for a certain price and then they'll put them all on one dvd for you? 

also, how much is a match usually?


----------



## watts63

$2 a match. Sometimes it doesn't on one DVD, depends how many matches you request.


----------



## Caligula

sephy37 said:


> this match intrigues the hell out of me. i'd love to see it.


Same. I'm hoping it's when Muta joined nWo Japan.

If not, it still will be a pretty cool spectacle seeing all those guys in the ring at the same time.



sephy37 said:


> dman, Spartan, or Caligula, i've never heard of buythematch.com. is it basically you just pick out matches you want for a certain price and then they'll put them all on one dvd for you?
> 
> also, how much is a match usually?


Yup. All the matches are $1.99 each. I'm hearing the video quality is awesome on everything too.


----------



## Sephiroth

i'm gonna definitely get a dvd from there. probably figure out the matches i want tomorrow. i'll most likely get 10 matches so i can get that Best of Great Sasuke too.

i'll ask for help tomorrow on matches i should get.


----------



## Caligula

sephy37 said:


> i'm gonna definitely get a dvd from there. probably figure out the matches i want tomorrow. i'll most likely get 10 matches so i can get that Best of Great Sasuke too.
> 
> i'll ask for help tomorrow on matches i should get.


McQueen has a great list in his sig.


----------



## musdy

are the Dragon Gate DVDs on IVP mostly clipped???


----------



## MrPaiMei

Lookin through their DG now JE, here's what you need to see, I looked at what shows you have to figure out what to exclude (notes: only using stuff from post Ultimo split era/I've seen the majority of these but some I'm going on whaqt I've read from peeps I trust)...
CIMA & Don Fujii vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Susumu Yokosuka (2/24/06) 
CIMA & Magnitude Kishiwada & Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. Ryo Saito & Dragon Kid & Naoki Tanisaki & Anthony W. Mori (Captain's Fall Elimation Match) (1/27/06) 
Dragon Kid vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Open the Dream Gate) (7/2/06)
Dragon Kid & Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi vs. K-ness & Susumu Yokosuka & Katsuhiko Nakajima (Open the Triangle Gate) (4/8/05) 
Matt Sydal & Don Fujii & Jack Evans & Yasushi Kanda & Roderick Strong vs. Dr. Muscle & Naruki Doi & Gamma & Naoki Tanisaki & Masato Yoshino (7/2/06) 
Masato Yoshino vs. Naruki Doi (Open the Brave Gate Tournament) (2/24/06) 
Ryo Saito vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (King of Gate 2006 Finals) (12/22/06) 
Ryo Saito vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Open the Dream Gate Title) (4/23/06) 
Ryo Saito vs. Magnitude Kishiwada (Open the Dream Gate) (2/24/06) 
Super Shisa & Magnum TOKYO & Anthony W. Mori & BxB Hulk vs. Ryo Saito & Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi & Naoki Tanisaki (4/9/05) 

Sucks for you, his pre-2006 collection SUCKS. And 2006 was the worst year of DG so far. But these are the gems, you really can't go wrong with these. Go with what sounds good, if you want real story based stuff, the captains fall and 8-mans are must. Epic singles matches go with the Dream gate stuff, and quick stuff go with the six mans and some of the lighter singles guys, think like Yoshino vs. Doi.



musdy said:


> are the Dragon Gate DVDs on IVP mostly clipped???


Depends on what you get, if you give me a date I'll let you know.


----------



## ROH

buythematch.com does *NOT* have perfect vid/sound quality for everything.

On my comp, the older matches (like, 2005, not like 1980 or something) had good picture quality, no where near perfect though.

Also, one of the matches (from 2007) was horrribly out of sync, and I couldn't get into it so much as a result 

-----

JE187, for DG you MUST get Infinity 60.


----------



## Claymore

Just ordered the last PWG DVD's and I'm looking through the cards for them and the pre-orders. And it looks like PWG have great matches running throughout all of these...Which can only be a good thing.


----------



## KingKicks

Right i should be able to order some PWG in the next week or so, and as i've yet to buy any shows, (seen like 4 shows that i borrowed off a friend)
What would be the best 3 or 4 shows to order?


----------



## ROH

^ Some suggestions

ASWV (both nights) (I haven't seen it but said to be like, their best shows ever)
Enchantment Under the Sea
BOLA 06 (Night 3 especially)
BOLA 05
ASW4 (Both nights were great)
Hollywood GlobeTrotters.

For the top 3 or 4, I would say both ASW4 and ASW5. If you like tourneys, you can't go wrong with either BOLA.


----------



## KingKicks

ROH™ said:


> ^ Some suggestions
> 
> ASWV (both nights) (I haven't seen it but said to be like, their best shows ever)
> Enchantment Under the Sea
> BOLA 06 (Night 3 especially)
> BOLA 05
> ASW4 (Both nights were great)
> Hollywood GlobeTrotters.
> 
> For the top 3 or 4, I would say both ASW4 and ASW5. If you like tourneys, you can't go wrong with either BOLA.


Big thanks for that.


----------



## Spartanlax

Haven't finished the show yet, but ASWV Night 1 is like, one of the best PWG shows ever so far, and I still have Ki/Richards and Generico/Pac to watch!

Disco Machine vs. Nosawa- Skipped it, because both men shouldn't be on my TV screen
Roderick Strong vs. Rocky Romero- ***3/4
Human Tornado vs. Claudio Castagnoli- *** or ***1/4 (Tornado's new heel act is AMAZING)
Matt Classic vs. Kikutaro- **1/2 (comedy all the way)
8 Man Tag- **3/4 or *** (when will PWG realize they usually suck at these match types?)
Alex Shelley vs. Kaz Hayashi- ***3/4 or ****

2 really great matches, one good/entertaining match, one hilarious match, and I still have the double main event to watch.


----------



## Corey

*The Best of Great Muta Vol. 1*

*vs. Hiroshi Hase (9/14/1990)*
Great match. Everyone knows about the infamous Muta Scale match these two had, but let me just say, Hase's blood loss in this match must be extremely high up on the Muta Scale. It was insane. The blood was literally POURING out of his head and down his entire body. Muta is such an awesome heel. 
******

*vs. Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat (9/30/1990)*
This was a phenomenal match. Perfect example of of Face vs. Heel in this one. But for some odd reason, the crowd was dead. It puzzles me...
*****1/4*

*vs. Sting (3/21/1991)*
I'm disappointed. This match could have been a lot better. I know this is gonna sound weird and has nothing to do with the match, but Muta's facepaint looks horrible in this. It looks very pinkish, the black is smeared, and it rubs off as soon as they start the match. I know, I'm weird.  But anyway, it started off good, but then they started hitting some weak looking stuff, and I didn't like the finsh too much. And for some reason after the match, Sting attacked Muta, like he was some kind of heel or something.  Still a solid match at least...
****1/4*

*Great Muta/TNT(Savio Vega) vs. Hiroshi Hase/Kensuke Sasaki (7/19/1991)*
Finally, a hot crowd. They were totally into this. A really fun tag match that I really wasn't expecting much out of TBH. Hase bleeds buckets again in this one. Savio looked really good too...
****3/4*

*vs. Strong Machine(Junji Harata) (8/25/1991)*
This wasn't much. Pretty much a squah. SM attacked Muta during his entrance, but it didn't last long. One huge thing I noticed in this match, is when Muta partially ripped SM's mask off and threw his head into the exposed turnbuckle, I swear the camera was literally right in SM's face when he was blading. I was like Jesus Christ!  He gets his mask off in the end.
*****

*vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (9/23/1991)*
I was bored. It wasn't a bad match at all, it just never really picked up until maybe the last 2 minutes. Muta beat the hell out of Fujinami.
****1/2*

*Great Muta/Sting vs. Steiner Brothers (1/4/1992)*
:lmao at Bill Alfonso being the ref. This match was going great. Nice action, good pace, very enjoyable... and then the end. :no: I thought it was pretty gay. 
****1/4*

*Overall: ***1/2*
For some odd reason, IVP has it listed that Muta faces Scott Norton on this DVD, but it wasn't on mine...


----------



## Spartanlax

PWG's All Star Weekend V Night 1:

NOSAWA vs. Disco Machine- Didn't watch
Roderick Strong vs. Rocky Romero- ***1/2
Human Tornado vs. Claudio Castagnoli- ***
Jack Evans vs. Kevin Steen- ***1/4
8 Man Tag- **3/4
Alex Shelley vs. Kaz Hayashi- ***3/4
Low Ki vs. Davey Richards- ****
El Generico vs. Pac- **** or ****1/4

So, pretty much the best PWG ever, unless ASWV Night 2 tops it.


----------



## watts63

Spartanlax said:


> PWG's All Star Weekend V Night 1:
> 
> NOSAWA vs. Disco Machine- Didn't watch
> Roderick Strong vs. Rocky Romero- ***1/2
> Human Tornado vs. Claudio Castagnoli- ***
> Jack Evans vs. Kevin Steen- ***1/4
> 8 Man Tag- **3/4
> Alex Shelley vs. Kaz Hayashi- ***3/4
> Low Ki vs. Davey Richards- ****
> El Generico vs. Pac- **** or ****1/4
> 
> So, pretty much the best PWG ever, unless ASWV Night 2 tops it.


Damn I can't wait to get my check so I can buy new PWG DVDs.


----------



## musdy

MrPaiMei said:


> Depends on what you get, if you give me a date I'll let you know.


Toryumon 07/02/2006
Toryumon 04/23/2006
Toryumon 03/25/2007
Toryumon 05/10/2006

any recommendations would be fine as well


----------



## Corey

musdy said:


> Toryumon 07/02/2006
> Toryumon 04/23/2006
> Toryumon 03/25/2007
> Toryumon 05/10/2006
> 
> any recommendations would be fine as well


I know 4/23 and 7/2 are in full, not sure about the other two... 4/23 is a great PPV and if you don't have Wrestlejam or 7/3/2005, you should get those as well.


----------



## musdy

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I know 4/23 and 7/2 are in full, not sure about the other two... 4/23 is a great PPV and if you don't have Wrestlejam or 7/3/2005, you should get those as well.


alright thanks!


----------



## MrPaiMei

5/10 is clipped, 3/25 is not.


----------



## musdy

sorry I forgot about one

Best of Toryumon 2005 V.5


----------



## Corey

musdy said:


> sorry I forgot about one
> 
> Best of Toryumon 2005 V.5


King of Gate - Quarterfinal: Shingo Takagi vs. BxB Hulk (12/26/05 PPV) ***1/4 
King of Gate - Quarterfinal: Dragon Kid vs. Susumu Yokosuka (12/27/05 PPV) ***3/4
King of Gate - Quarterfinal: Ryo Saito vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (12/26/05 PPV) ***3/4
King of Gate - Semi Final: Ryo Saito vs. Shingo Takagi (12/27/05 PPV) **** 
King of Gate - Semi Final: CIMA vs. Susumu Yokosuka (12/27/05 PPV) ***1/4
King of Gate - Final: Susumu Yokosuka vs. Ryo Saito (12/27/05 PPV) ***1/2

I'd say get it.


----------



## drogseth

3 Quick Questions

1. If someone wanted to start watching PWG witch one event or DVD should they buy?

2. What IVP best of's would suggest someone buy to see if they like Puro?

3. Is IWA King of the Deathmatch 1995 as good/important as people make it out to be?


----------



## JD13

1.watts will tell you
2.best of Kobashi vol 2 is great.
3.Not really, its kinda aged badly.


----------



## watts63

drogseth said:


> 3 Quick Questions
> 
> 1. If someone wanted to start watching PWG witch one event or DVD should they buy?


Check out my Newbie guide to PWG on my sig. If want to see recent PWG shows, All-Star Weekend V is it. You can never go wrong with PAC vs. El Generico II & Joe vs. Low Ki. Both nights are must-buys.

Also the IVP best of Milano Collection AT & Low Ki are very good buys as well.


----------



## musdy

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I know 4/23 and 7/2 are in full, not sure about the other two... 4/23 is a great PPV and if you don't have Wrestlejam or 7/3/2005, you should get those as well.


got any reviews for 7/3 show??


----------



## Corey

musdy said:


> got any reviews for 7/3 show??


I've only seen the Open The Triangle Gate match (CIMA/Fujii/Doi vs. DK/Saito/Genki), which is the best Dragon Gate match I've ever seen (****1/2 at least). Plus people say it's the best KOBE World show...


----------



## bstaple12

Can anyone recommend any good sites to buy custom match compilations?


----------



## Future Star

the only one i know is Buythematch.com


----------



## Corey

*The Best of Great Muta Vol. 2*

*vs. Shinya Hashimoto (9/23/1992)*
Good little match. TBH, it was pretty much a squash. Hashimoto didn't get too much offense in, except for a DDT and one time when he got sick of Muta's heel tactics he kicked the shit out of him.  The finish was really sudden and abrupt too.
****1/2*

*vs. Hiroshi Hase* *(12/14/1992)*
This is the Muta Scale match. Need I say more?
*****1/2*

*vs. Masahiro Chono (1/4/1993)*
Wow. Awesome match. Probably one of my favorite Muta matches of all time. Just great stuff here.
*****1/2*

*vs. Hulk Hogan (5/3/1993)*
Hogan actually tried and this match. I saw him do stuff I've never seen him do in his entire career. I mean how many of you have seen Hogan do an enziguiri? But what really pisses me off is that Muta jobbed to him. At least it wasn't the leg drop that put him away...
****1/2*

*Great Muta/Hulk Hogan vs. Road Warrior Hawk/Power Warrior (9/23/1993)*
I could not get into this match at all. And since when does Hogan use a lariat as a finisher?? :no:
*****

*Overall: ***3/4*


----------



## Future Star

> I mean how many of you have seen Hogan do an enziguiri?


:lmao

Looks like a good comp

EDIT: 2600 post :hb....Thanks Jack


----------



## Homicide_187

On my next IVP order I need to get the full Muta sets I only own the TCC custom one.


----------



## Caligula

I might get that just for the Hogan/Muta match


----------



## Blasko

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *Great Muta/Hulk Hogan vs. Road Warrior Hawk/Power Warrior (9/23/1993)*
> I could not get into this match at all. And since when does Hogan use a lariat as a finisher?? :no:
> *****


 EVERYONE uses a lariat as a finisher in Japan.


----------



## Rabid

Cide, any FIP DVDs better than ROH?


----------



## watts63

The Rabid said:


> Cide, any FIP DVDs better than ROH?


No...


----------



## Sephiroth

watts63 said:


> No...


i believe there are several FIP dvds that are better than Suffocation, Motor City Madness, Survival of the Fittest 2006, Unscripted 2, Time To Man Up, Dedicated, Arena Warfare, etc.

Impact of Honor, Strong vs. Evans, All or Nothing, and Evening the Odds 2006 are all really good.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I posted every NOAH match in ROH from June. I'll be posting star ratings in here as I watch. First up: Dragon vs. KENTA III.


----------



## Sephiroth

MrPaiMei said:


> I posted every NOAH match in ROH from June. I'll be posting star ratings in here as I watch. First up: Dragon vs. KENTA III.


wow, great post man. i'm gonna wait till i buy them to see them as i think every show is pretty much must see from that month (well, maybe not 6/9 since Dragon/Nigel won't be on it)

can't wait to see what you think about Dragon vs. KENTA from 6/23. i still stick by my word that it was a 5 star match. but then again, i was sitting in the front row by the corner of the entrance ramp so i might be a little biased .

when did NOAH show these matches? i'm guessing that's where it is from.


----------



## MrPaiMei

NOAH has a syndicated TV show where they show big matches and skits. They often show the matches NOAH guys win in ROH. And a correction, the stuff from the 6/23 PPV was not posted. KENTA/Dragon and Morishima/Pearce were, however.


----------



## watts63

MrPaiMei said:


> I posted every NOAH match in ROH from June. I'll be posting star ratings in here as I watch. First up: Dragon vs. KENTA III.


I can't wait when someone uploads it.


----------



## Sephiroth

MrPaiMei said:


> NOAH has a syndicated TV show where they show big matches and skits. They often show the matches NOAH guys win in ROH. And a correction, the stuff from the 6/23 PPV was not posted. KENTA/Dragon and Morishima/Pearce were, however.


i know, but i'm just wondering when they did it. like, the date(s). if you don't know, that's fine.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Sorry guys, the thread got closed. If I have time to re-up them at some point, I will.


----------



## Sephiroth

MrPaiMei said:


> Sorry guys, the thread got closed. If I have time to re-up them at some point, I will.


that's too bad. i'm still looking forward to your thoughts on Dragon vs. Danielson III tho


----------



## MrPaiMei

sephy37 said:


> i know, but i'm just wondering when they did it. like, the date(s). if you don't know, that's fine.


I have no idea. The majority of tape traders never even see this stuff since it's largely pointless. Stuff like this and the unaired NTV Cup stuff gets uploaded cause this is the only source. Upping KENTA/Dragon II now, but MU has been screwy lately so who knows.


----------



## MrPaiMei

KENTA vs. Dragon III

The big question is, is this *****? I don't know. I definatly have to watch it again. But if you put a gun to my head, ask me right now, I say yes. I see nothing to add to it and no flaws (ya theres a bad botch, but honestly, who gives a fuck?). It's starts with some matwork, but not Dragon's kinda slow kinda boring title match matwork, really vicious work. The, it goes straight into big puro heavyweight match formula. Apron moves? Check. No sell suplex exchange? Check. Manly strike exchange? Check. I was sad they decided to go this way with the match, as their juniors, and it's less impressive when they do shit like copy Kobashi-Akiyama. BUT, they throw a whole new spin on it that I love and it completely makes the match and makes the puro stuff make sense. They add in the fact that they know each other inside out (makes sense, they've definatly worked each other probabnly 20 times by now). So they copy moves, know perfect counters, everything. its beautiful. And it ends perfectly, Dragon going for his killer (the elbows) and KENTA just being the better man and is able to hit his. Definate MOTY so far, and I say *****. Up in the media section now.


----------



## Caligula

Thank you.


----------



## Sephiroth

PaiMei, there is one key moment in that match that sticks out after rewatching it...

how sick did Danielson's Go To Sleep sound?! it sounded like he knocked KENTA's jaw off. i honestly don't remember hearing anything live.

also, it didn't come off well since the NOAH crew recorded it using their cameras, but the whole match builds to the moment when Danielson finally says "I'VE GOT TIL 5!" and that was sorely missed when i rewatched it. i can't wait to see that build when it's finally released on DVD. it didn't have any real significance in the match, but it was truly an awesome moment imo.


----------



## MrPaiMei

sephy37 said:


> PaiMei, there is one key moment in that match that sticks out after rewatching it...
> 
> how sick did Danielson's Go To Sleep sound?! it sounded like he knocked KENTA's jaw off. i honestly don't remember hearing anything live.
> 
> also, it didn't come off well since the NOAH crew recorded it using their cameras, but the whole match builds to the moment when Danielson finally says "I'VE GOT TIL 5!" and that was sorely missed when i rewatched it. i can't wait to see that build when it's finally released on DVD. it didn't have any real significance in the match, but it was truly an awesome moment imo.


It sounded BRUTAAL. And THAT is how you do a fighting spirit sell. I remember when I criticised Marufuji's no-sell of Nigel's ToL at GBH and everyone was like "it's called fighting spirit DOOD don't you watch Japans??!11/?" KENTA did it perfect. Absorb it, wait, show your in pain, but fight through. Dragon gets over cause it looks brutal and KENTA sells it as such, and KENTA gets over for fighting through. And the "I have till 5" was there. It got a huge pop and a standing ovation.


----------



## Sephiroth

MrPaiMei said:


> And the "I have till 5" was there. It got a huge pop and a standing ovation.


i know, but the camera was focused on KENTA and didn't make it seem as important. i was just saying it's gonna come off better on the ROH release.


----------



## Caligula

> also, it didn't come off well since the NOAH crew recorded it using their cameras, but the whole match builds to the moment when Danielson finally says "I'VE GOT TIL 5!" and that was sorely missed when i rewatched it.


I marked out. Best "I've got till 5" ever

The match is immense. I need to watch it again before I rate it, but it looks like 5 on first view. As you said, I didn't like some of the camera angles, and the audio was a bit distorted.

I'm undecided on that botch. The move would of been fucking sick if he pulled it off, but it didn't really hurt the match for me. 

That's about all I can say right now. This DVD needs to be released soon.


----------



## McQueen

I like Stan Hansen so I just ordered all this off Buy The Match

*Stan Hansen*

Stan Hansen & Maunukea Mossman (Taiyo Kea) vs. Toshiaki Kawada & Genichiro Tenryu (7/23/00) 

Stan Hansen & Akira Taue vs. Kenta Kobashi & Jun Akiyama (Real World Tag Tournament Finals) (12/3/99) 

Stan Hansen & Steve Williams & Akira Taue vs. Takao Omori & Yoshihiro Takayama & Gary Albright (5/2/99) 

Stan Hansen & Vader vs. Kenta Kobashi & Johnny Ace (5/1/98) 

Stan Hansen & Ted DiBiase vs. Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue (Double Tag Titles) (9/3/93) 

Stan Hansen vs. Kenta Kobashi (7/29/93) 

Stan Hansen vs. Kenta Kobashi (3/27/92) 

Stan Hansen & Joel Deaton vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Toshiaki Kawada (1/26/92) 

Stan Hansen vs. Tsuyoshi Kikuchi (1/24/92) 

Stan Hansen & Joel Deaton vs. Jumbo Tsuruta & Akira Taue (1/15/92) 

Stan Hansen vs. Akira Taue (1/10/92) 

Stan Hansen & Andre the Giant vs. Giant Baba & Abdullah the Butcher (9/30/90) 

Stan Hansen vs. Kenta Kobashi (7/7/90) 

Stan Hansen & Genichiro Tenryu vs. Kenta Kobashi & Jumbo Tsuruta (7/15/89) 

Stan Hansen & Terry Gordy vs. Dynamite Kid & Davey Boy Smith (6/5/89) 

Stan Hansen & Terry Gordy vs. Toshiaki Kawada & Genichiro Tenryu (Real World Tag League Finals) (12/16/88) 

Stan Hansen & Ted Dibiase vs. Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid (11/23/85) 

Stan Hansen & Terry Gordy vs. Terry Funk & Dory Funk Jr. (8/31/83) 

Stan Hansen vs. Terry Funk (11/9/82) 

Stan Hansen vs. The Destroyer (10/30/75) 

Oh and I got that best of for that great Sasuke guy too. ​


----------



## MrPaiMei

Stan Hansen vs. Kenta Kobashi (7/29/93) 

My favorite brawl, *****, and the sickest finish in the history of pro wrestling.


----------



## -Mystery-

ROH put TNA on the spot with the Reborn Again DVD. At the beginning of the DVD they mentioned that due to PPV, TNA pulled their talent from ROH. I thought it was interesting that it was put on the DVD.


----------



## watts63

MrPaiMei said:


> Stan Hansen vs. Kenta Kobashi (7/29/93)
> 
> My favorite brawl, *****, and the sickest finish in the history of pro wrestling.


And I have it in my Megapost folks. Anyways that it was a fantastic match.


----------



## McQueen

MrPaiMei said:


> Stan Hansen vs. Kenta Kobashi (7/29/93)
> 
> My favorite brawl, *****, and the sickest finish in the history of pro wrestling.


Damn Right that's one of the greatest matches in All Japan history, and that's saying A LOT!
For some reason old school All Japan is the only stuff that's really got me interested lately between The Bulldogs, Jumbo, Tenryu and Hansen.


----------



## Caligula

KENTA/Danielson I - *****
KENTA/Danielson II - ****1/2
KENTA/Danielson III - *****


----------



## Homicide_187

I gave KENTA/Dragon II ****1/4 Cali but I agree with the other ratings.


----------



## Spartanlax

Danielson/Shiozaki- ****1/2
Danielson/KENTA III- *****

Only 3 months after his return and Danielson already has had better matches than most of the WWE, TNA, and ROH roster combined.


----------



## Blasko

I gave KENTA/Dragon II **** 1/2. If the fans gave a shit about most gaijins, I'd give it the full *****.

Going to go watch KENTA/Dragon III now...


----------



## Caligula

Spartanlax said:


> Danielson/Shiozaki- ****1/2
> Danielson/KENTA III- *****
> 
> Only 3 months after his return and Danielson already has had better matches than most of the WWE, TNA, and ROH roster combined.


The fact that he's the Best In The World might be the reason.




I watched Danielson/Shiozaki a little while ago. Can't decide on ****1/4, or ****1/2 though.


----------



## ROH

I gave Dragon/KENTA 2 ****1/4. With a lively crowd it would have gotten higher, probably not the full ***** though.


----------



## watts63

-Blasko- said:


> I gave KENTA/Dragon II **** 1/2. If the fans gave a shit about most gaijins, I'd give it the full *****.
> 
> Going to go watch KENTA/Dragon III now...


I gave KENTA/Danielson II ****. I can't figure out why everybody have it so high.


----------



## Sephiroth

it seems we are all pretty much in agreement that Danielson vs. KENTA III is 5 stars.

but does everyone think it's the MOTY so far?


----------



## Spartanlax

I was the same way Cali, but I just decided to give it the ****1/2 for the fact that hearing the "You're Gonna Get Your Fucking Head Kicked In" clap-along gave my goosebumps.


----------



## Caligula

^:lmao



watts63 said:


> I gave KENTA/Danielson II ****. I can't figure out why everybody have it so high.



Danielson's one legged nip up is worth 1/4* alone.




> but does everyone think it's the MOTY so far?


Yeah, it's mine.


----------



## ROH

sephy37 said:


> it seems we are all pretty much in agreement that Danielson vs. KENTA III is 5 stars.


I disagree. I am making myself re-watch it to come up with a final rating, but I didn't enjoy it nearly as much as I thought I would have when I watched it earlier today, so I can't give it the full whammy.


----------



## Blasko

I just though KENTA/Danielson II was great. The only thing that bugged me was the crowd was near DEAD. 

If Danielson wasn't a gaijin or if he was a regular, they'd cheer like crazy.


----------



## Homicide_187

sephy37 said:


> it seems we are all pretty much in agreement that Danielson vs. KENTA III is 5 stars.
> 
> *but does everyone think it's the MOTY so far*?


Easily :agree:


----------



## Caligula

I mark for Belly to Belly off the ring apron


----------



## Future Star

> but does everyone think it's the MOTY so far?


Either this or MCMG vs Briscoes...but id say this has the edge on first viewing


----------



## Sephiroth

Future Star said:


> Either this or MCMG vs Briscoes


that's what i'm thinking, but it should seem obvious that i'd choose KENTA/Danielson since i think it's 5 stars and Briscoes vs. MCMG is only **** 3/4. the higher rated one should be my pick, but it's not that simple it seems.


----------



## Future Star

sephy37 said:


> that's what i'm thinking, but it should seem obvious that i'd choose KENTA/Danielson since i think it's 5 stars and Briscoes vs. MCMG is only **** 3/4. the higher rated one should be my pick, but it's not that simple it seems.


True, but like i said earlier, i dont think KENTA should have no-sell the GTS...that is whats holding me back from automatically saying its *****, the rest of the match is just too damn good to not give ***** though


----------



## Sephiroth

Future Star said:


> True, but like i said earlier, i dont think KENTA should have no-sell the GTS...that is whats holding me back from automatically saying its *****, the rest of the match is just too damn good to not give ***** though


what did you think about CM Punk kicking out at ONE when Aries hit him with a Pepsi Plunge?


----------



## Future Star

sephy37 said:


> what did you think about CM Punk kicking out at ONE when Aries hit him with a Pepsi Plunge?


I didnt matter as much, because im a bigger punk mark than Kenta mark. But i also feel it hurt the match, but since im a mark for punk, i was happy he did 
But Kenta could have kicked out, i would have been fine with that, but i didnt like how he got right up...so its a different situation


----------



## Sephiroth

Future Star said:


> But Kenta could have kicked out, i would have been fine with that, but i didnt like how he got right up...so its a different situation


but KENTA flew into the ropes. you can't expect every guy to land flat on the mat everytime that move is used. he had a few moments to bring himself back and fire back at Danielson tho. 

also it's KENTA's move. i'm sure he knows some trick on how to take that knee to the head better than most.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Dragon/KENTA III - *****
Dragon/Shiozaki - ****


----------



## ROH

sephy37 said:


> what did you think about CM Punk kicking out at ONE when Aries hit him with a Pepsi Plunge?


I wish people would stop mentioning that. That time was PERFECTLY appropriate, it fitted perfectly into the match.

KENTA no selling ( a really sick, BTW) GTS (and the anti-climatic way he fighting spirited out of it) was different, and while I don't think it affects the match much, I can see what Future Star is saying.


----------



## watts63

sephy37 said:


> what did you think about CM Punk kicking out at ONE when Aries hit him with a Pepsi Plunge?


I loved it. That as the perfect time to pull off a Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Future Star

Yeah, the sound especially made it unecesary (sp?)


----------



## Sephiroth

ROH™ said:


> I wish people would stop mentioning that. That time was PERFECTLY appropriate, it fitted perfectly into the match.


i was just wondering what he thought of that moment too. because i too think it was the complete opposite of the KENTA fighting spirit moment from that match. 

i mean, it was his last match. people didn't think he was gonna win the title going into it, but as the match went on, people started to believe. that was just an amazing moment. i don't know if it would have came off that well if the fans weren't 100% behind him.

i wasn't trying to be smarmy like "well if you say you liked Punk kicking out then you're a hypocrite for not like KENTA no selling the G2S."


----------



## ROH

sephy37 said:


> i wasn't trying to be smarmy like "well if you say you liked Punk kicking out then you're a hypocrite for not like KENTA no selling the G2S."


It's cool


----------



## MrPaiMei

I loved the no-sell, it was executed perfectly. He took the move, slinked into the ropes, and your all like "Oh shit, he's fuckin hurt", makes the move look good, THEN gets himself over by manning up and coming out of the corner. It was great.


----------



## T-C

MrPaiMei said:


> I loved the no-sell, it was executed perfectly. He took the move, slinked into the ropes, and your all like "Oh shit, he's fuckin hurt", makes the move look good, THEN gets himself over by manning up and coming out of the corner. It was great.


Exactly, it was Fighting Spirit the way Fighting Spirit should be.


----------



## Blasko

Just finished Go/Danielson. Currently have it at **** 1/2.

Truly a great match.


----------



## JD13

Just to join in on the conversation id give Danielson/Kenta 2 ****1/4.

IWA-MS TPI 06
night 1
M-Dogg 20 vs. Ricochet - ***
Colt Cabana vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***3/4
Chris Hero vs. Ricky Reyes - ***1/4
Scorpio Sky vs. Hallowicked - ***
Erick Stevens vs. Trik Davis - ***
Chris Bosh vs. El Generico - ***1/2
Jigsaw vs. Davey Richards - ***1/4
Brandon Thomaselli vs. Roderick Strong - ***
Kevin Steen vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
Low-Ki vs. Gran Akuma - ***3/4(Akuma did well here)
Scott Lost vs. Delirious - ***1/4
Arik Cannon vs. B-Boy - ***1/4

night 2
M-Dogg 20 vs. El Generico - ***
Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****1/4(Quack is amazing, i loved this match)
Davey Richards vs.Low Ki ****(Sick kicks galore)
Chris Hero vs. Trik Davis ***1/2
Arik Cannon vs. Hallowicked ***1/4
Roderick Strong vs. Delirious ***1/2
Iron Saints vs. Tarek The Great & American Kickboxer N/R
Iron Saints vs. Blkout **3/4
6 team gauntlet with stupid rules match ***1/2(funny shit)
Josh Abercrombie vs. Tyler Black ***1/2(post match fallout was cool)
Toby Klein vs. Chuck Taylor **1/2(post match fallout was even better)
Roderick Strong vs. Low Ki vs. Arik Cannon ****1/4 maybe even 1/2

Overall-Must See. buy it now, steal it if you have too.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Reborn Again*
1. Jimmy Rave vs. Pelle Primeau - **
2. Daizee Haze vs. Nikki Roxx - **
3. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jason Blade & Eddie Edwards - **1/4
4. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bobby Fish - **1/2
5. Shane Hagadorn vs. Bryan Danielson - *3/4
6. Adam Pearce vs. Bryan Danielson - *1/2
7. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero vs. Bryan Danielson, Matt Cross, & Erick Stevens - ***3/4
8. Tank Toland vs. Mitch Franklin - *1/4
9. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Matt Sydal - ***1/2
10. Delirious vs. KENTA - ***3/4 - ****
11. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Takeshi Morishima & BJ Whitmer (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## MrPaiMei

Well boys I FINALLY, after about 6 months, replace my DVD Burner. Which means... I can do comps again~! SO I was considering a number of projects, and reading this thread has inspired me. I can't release it till November, but here is the matchlist for my first project, footage for which is being collected as we speak...

History of Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA
Bryan Danielson and Samoa Joe vs. KENTA and Naomichi Marufuji - ROH 3.25.06
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA vs. Samoa Joe - ROH 6.17.06
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA - ROH 9.16.06
Bison Smith, Bryan Danielson, and Eddie Edwards vs. Akitoshi Saito, KENTA, and Ricky Marvin - NOAH 11.17.06
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA - NOAH 12.2.06
Bryan Danielson, Joe E. Legend, and Ted DiBiase Jr. vs. Akitoshi Saito, Ippei Ota, and KENTA - NOAH 4.1.07
Bison Smith, Bryan Danielson, and Ricky Marvin vs. Akitoshi Saito, Atsushi Aoki, and KENTA - NOAH 4.14.07
KENTA, Muhammad Yone, and Taiji Ishimori vs. Bryan Danielson, Joe E. Legend, and Ted Dibiase Jr. - NOAH 4.28.07
Bryan Danielson and Takeshi Morishima vs. KENTA and Nigel McGuinness - ROH 5.12.07
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA - ROH 6.23.07

Let me know if I forgot anything or you have any suggestions. Barring any complications I'll have this ready to go the day ROH 6.23 gets to my house.


----------



## KingKicks

MrPaiMei said:


> Well boys I FINALLY, after about 6 months, replace my DVD Burner. Which means... I can do comps again~! SO I was considering a number of projects, and reading this thread has inspired me. I can't release it till November, but here is the matchlist for my first project, footage for which is being collected as we speak...
> 
> History of Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA
> Bryan Danielson and Samoa Joe vs. KENTA and Naomichi Marufuji - ROH 3.25.06
> Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA vs. Samoa Joe - ROH 6.17.06
> Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA - ROH 9.16.06
> Bison Smith, Bryan Danielson, and Eddie Edwards vs. Akitoshi Saito, KENTA, and Ricky Marvin - NOAH 11.17.06
> Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA - NOAH 12.2.06
> Bryan Danielson, Joe E. Legend, and Ted DiBiase Jr. vs. Akitoshi Saito, Ippei Ota, and KENTA - NOAH 4.1.07
> Bison Smith, Bryan Danielson, and Ricky Marvin vs. Akitoshi Saito, Atsushi Aoki, and KENTA - NOAH 4.14.07
> KENTA, Muhammad Yone, and Taiji Ishimori vs. Bryan Danielson, Joe E. Legend, and Ted Dibiase Jr. - NOAH 4.28.07
> Bryan Danielson and Takeshi Morishima vs. KENTA and Nigel McGuinness - ROH 5.12.07
> Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA - ROH 6.23.07
> 
> Let me know if I forgot anything or you have any suggestions. Barring any complications I'll have this ready to go the day ROH 6.23 gets to my house.


That would be bloody fantastic!.


----------



## Sephiroth

MrPaiMei said:


> Let me know if I forgot anything or you have any suggestions.


if you have the space, what about Danielson vs. Marufuji and Low Ki vs. KENTA as that is where it all kind of started...

besides, you can't go wrong with adding two more kick ass matches


----------



## MrPaiMei

sephy37 said:


> if you have the space, what about Danielson vs. Marufuji and Low Ki vs. KENTA as that is where it all kind of started...
> 
> besides, you can't go wrong with adding two more kick ass matches


Once I cut everything and see the size of stuff I'll see. If it adds a disc to the set I won't do it. But if the discs stay the same... why not? I'm also including promo's (Pain is temporary, the "training" clips from GBHV) and any confrontations (FOTC).


----------



## watts63

I called up RF Video & they said my PWG order will be coming this week because ASW I Night One is sold out.


----------



## iverson19

I just picked up Two great Comps

*Dangerous Alliance*

Disc 1
The Enforcers attack Barry Windham (Havoc 10/27/91) 
Bobby Eaton vs. Terry Taylor (Halloween Havoc 10/27/91) 
Steve Austin vs. Dustin Rhodes (Havoc 10/27/91)
The WCW Phantom vs. The Z-Man (Havoc 10/27/91) 
The WCW Phantom Unmasks (Havoc 10/27/91) 
Arn Anderson, Larry Zbyszko & Steve Austin vs. Dustin Rhodes, Barry Windham & Michael Hayes (WCWSN 11/2/91) 
Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyszko vs. Barry Windham & Ron Simmons (Pro 11/9/91) 
Rick Rude vs. Steve Armstrong (WCWSN 11/16/91) 
Madusa seduces Sting (Clash 17; 11/19/91) 
Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyszko vs. Ricky Steamboat & Dustin Rhodes (Clash 17; 11/19/91)
Rick Rude vs. Sting (Clash 17; 11/19/91) 

Disc 2
Steve Austin & Arn Anderson vs. Dustin Rhodes & Bobby Eaton (WWW 11/23/91) 
Dangerous Alliance Interview (WCWSN 11/23/91) 
Larry Zbyszko vs. Barry Windham (Main Event 11/24/91) 
Arn Anderson, Larry Zybszko & Bobby Eaton vs. Brian Pillman, The Z-Man & Mike Graham (WWW 11/30/91) 
Steve Austin vs. Michael Hayes (WWW 11/30/91) 
Rick Rude & Paul E. Promo (WWW 11/30/91) 
Steve Austin & Bobby Eaton vs. Brian Pillman & The Z-Man (Pro 11/30/91) 
Steve Austin vs. Arachniman (WCWSN 11/30/91) 
Steve Austin & Bobby Eaton vs. Fabulous Freebirds (WWW 12/7/91)
Rick Rude vs. Sting (Finish Only; Omni Thanksgiving Show) (WCWSN 12/7/91) 
Bobby Eaton & Arn Anderson vs. Ricky Steamboat & Dustin Rhodes (Finish Only; Omni Thanksgiving Show) (WCWSN 12/7/91) 
Bobby Eaton vs. Dustin Rhodes (WCWSN 12/7/91) 
Steve Austin v Arachniman (WCWSN 12/14/91)

Disc 3
Bobby Eaton vs. Ricky Steamboat (WCWSN 12/14/91) 
Steve Austin vs. Big Josh (Pro 12/21/91) 
Rick Rude-Sting Confrontation (Pro 12/21/91) 
Bobby Eaton, Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyszko v Brian Pillman, Ricky Steamboat & Dustin Rhodes /
Rick Rude & Paul E. Promo (Pro 12/21/91) 
Steve Austin vs. Ricky Steamboat (WCWSN 12/21/91) 
Rick Rude vs. Sting (Handheld 12/27/91) 
Steve Austin vs. Scott Steiner (Handheld 12/27/91) 
Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton v Ricky Steamboat & Dustin Rhodes (Handheld 12/27/91) 
Dangerous Alliance Interview (WCWSN 12/28/91) 
Dangerous Alliance - Sting & Bagwell Recap (WCWSN 12/28/91) 
Steve Austin vs. Ron Simmons (WWW 1/4/92)

Disc 4
Paul E. & Rick Rude Interview /
Arn Anderson vs. Dustin Rhodes (WCWSN 1/4/92) 
Bobby Eaton & Steve Austin vs. Big Josh & Van Hammer (Main Event 1/5/92) 
Paul E. & Madusa Interview /
Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Steve Austin vs. Dustin Rhodes, Ricky Steamboat & Ron Simmons (WWW 1/11/92) 
Arn Anderson, Larry Zbyszko & Rick Rude vs. Dustin Rhodes, Ricky Steamboat & Ron Simmons (WCWSN 1/11/92) 
Rick Rude vs. Marcus Bagwell (WWW 1/18/92) 
Steve Austin vs. Ricky Steamboat (WWW 1/18/92) 
Bobby Eaton, Rick Rude & Steve Austin vs. Ricky Steamboat, Sting & Marcus Bagwell (Pro 1/18/92) 
Announcement of New Tag Champs (WCWSN 1/18/92) 
Larry Zbyszko vs. Ron Simmons (WCWSN 1/18/92) 
Bobby Eaton & Steve Austin vs. Sting & Marcus Bagwell (WCWSN 1/18/92)

Disc 5
Paul E. Interview (Clash 18; 1/21/92) 
Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko vs. Dustin Rhodes, Barry Windham, & Ron Simmons (Clash 18; 1/21/92) 
Rick Rude & Steve Austin vs. Sting & Ricky Steamboat (Clash 18; 1/21/92) 
Larry Zbyszko vs. Ricky Steamboat (WWW 1/25/92) 
Steve Austin vs. Dustin Rhodes (Pro 1/25/92) 
Arn Anderson vs. Dustin Rhodes (WCWSN 1/25/92) 
Bobby Eaton & Steve Austin vs. Rick & Scott Steiner (WCWSN 1/25/92)
Bobby Eaton & Steve Austin vs. Brian Pillman & The Z-Man (Main Event 1/26/92)
Dangerous Alliance receives “The Paulies” /
Rick Rude vs. Brad Armstrong (WWW 2/1/92) 
Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs. Brian Pillman & Mike Graham (WCWSN 2/1/92)
Steve Austin vs. Barry Windham (WCWSN 2/1/92) 
Rick Rude vs. The Z-Man (WCWSN 2/1/92)

Disc 6
Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyszko Interview (Pro 2/1/92) 
Bobby Eaton vs. Dustin Rhodes (Pro 2/1/92)
Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyszko vs. Marcus Bagwell & Sting (Pro 2/1/92) 
Paul E. & Rick Rude Interview / 
Larry Zbyszko vs. Ricky Steamboat (WWW 2/8/92) 
Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko vs. Brian Pillman & & Mike Graham (Pro 2/8/92) 
Paul E. & Rick Rude Interview / 
Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyszko vs. Ricky Steamboat & Barry Windham (WCWSN 2/15/92) 
Rick Rude vs. Brian Pillman (Pro 2/15/92) 
Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton, Larry Zbyszko & Rick Rude vs. Sting, Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes & Ricky Steamboat (WCWSN 2/22/92) 
Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton, Larry Zbyszko & Cactus Jack vs. Sting, Marcus Bagwell, Rick & Scott Steiner (Pro 2/22/92) 
Dangerous Alliance Interview / 
Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton, Larry Zbyszko & Rick Rude vs. Ron Simmons, Big Josh, Brian Pillman & The Z-Man (WWW 2/29/02) 
Arn Anderson anti-steroids promo /
Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs. The Z-Man & Marcus Bagwell (Pro 2/29/92)

Disc 7
Larry Zbyszko & Steve Austin vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes (SuperBrawl PPV 2/29/92) 
Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs. Rick & Scott Steiner (SuperBrawl PPV 2/29/92) 
Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (SuperBrawl PPV 2/29/92) 
Rick Rude crashes Sting's Superbrawl Party 
Steve Austin vs. Barry Windham (WWW 3/7/92) 
Larry Zbyszko anti-steroids promo
Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko vs. Brian Pillman, The Z-Man & Marcus Bagwell (WCWSN 3/7/92) 
Paul E., Rick Rude & Steve Austin Interview (WCWSN 3/7/92) 
Paul E., Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko Interview /
Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko vs. Rick & Scott Steiner (WWW 3/14/92) 
Paul E Interview (WCWSN 3/14/92) 
Steve Austin vs. Scott Steiner (WCWSN 3/14/92)

Disc 8
Arn Anderson vs. Ricky Steamboat (Pro 3/21/92) 
Paul E. & Rick Rude Interview / Steve Austin Interview /
Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko vs. Rick & Scott Steiner (WCWSN 3/21/92) 
Bobby Eaton vs. Ricky Steamboat (WWW 4/4/92) 
Steve Austin vs. The Z-Man (2/3 Falls) (WCWSN 4/4/92) 
Arn Anderson, Rick Rude & Steve Austin vs. Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes & Ricky Steamboat (Pro 4/4/92) 
Arn Anderson vs. Brad Armstrong (Main Event 4/12/92)
Larry Zbyszko vs. Nikita Koloff (2/3 Falls) (WCWSN 4/18/92)
Steve Austin vs. Barry Windham (2/3 Falls) (WCWSN 4/25/92)

Disc 9
Arn Anderson vs. Big Josh (2/3 Falls) (WCWSN 5/2/92) 
Bobby Eaton vs. Dustin Rhodes (Power Hour 5/8/92) 
Bobby Eaton vs. Dustin Rhodes (WWW 5/9/92) 
Rick Rude Interview / Announcement of New Tag Champs / 
Steve Austin vs. Barry Windham (2/3 Falls) (WCWSN 5/9/92)
Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko vs. Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff (Main Event 5/10/92) 
Bobby Eaton & Steve Austin vs. Dustin Rhodes & Barry Windham (Power Hour 5/16/92)
Arn Anderson vs. Nikita Koloff (Power Hour 5/16/92)
Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyszko vs. Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff (WCWSN 5/16/92)

Disc 10
Dangerous Alliance vs. Sting’s Squadron (Wargames) (Wrestlewar 5/17/92) 
Paul E. on Down With DDP / 
Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko vs. Dustin Rhodes, Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff (2/3 Falls) (WCWSN 5/23/92) 
Steve Austin vs. Larry Zbyszko (WCWSN 5/30/92)
Arn Anderson vs. Barry Windham (2/3 Falls) (WCWSN 6/6/92)
Arn Anderson & Steve Austin vs. Rick & Scott Steiner (WCWSN 6/13/92)

Disc 11
NWA Tag Team Title Tournament Countdown / 
Steve Austin vs. Ricky Steamboat (Main Event 6/14/92) 
Steve Austin vs. Barry Windham (WWW 6/14/92)
Rick Rude & Steve Austin vs. Marcus Bagwell & Tom Zenk (Clash 19; 6/16/92) 
Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes (Clash 19; 6/16/92)
Steve Austin vs. Brian Pillman (WWW 7/4/92)
Steve Austin vs. Michael Hayes / 
Steve Austin vs. Barry Windham (Unsanctioned Match) (WCWSN 7/4/92)
Rick Rude & Steve Austin vs. Dustin Rhodes & Barry Windham (GAB 7/12/92)
Steve Austin vs. Larry Zbyszko (WCWSN 7/18/92)
Rick Rude vs. Nikita Koloff (JIP) (WWW 7/25/92)

Disc 12
Steve Austin vs. Ricky Steamboat (WCWSN 8/1/92) 
Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs. Larry Zbyszko & Brian Pillman (WCWSN 8/8/92) 
Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs. Brian Pillman & Marcus Bagwell (WWW 8/15/92) 
Steve Austin vs. Ricky Steamboat (Clash 20; 9/2/92) 
Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs. Rick & Scott Steiner (WCWSN 9/5/92)
Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Rick Rude vs. Sting, Rick & Scott Steiner (WWW 10/3/92)
Up Close w/ Paul E. (WCWSN 10/17/92)
Paul E. Dangerously Public Workout (WCWSN 11/14/92)
Paul E. Dangerously vs. Madusa (Clash 21; 11/18/92) 

*Chris Jericho: Lion Heart*

Disc 1
Chris Jericho vs. Lance T. Storm (CWC 1992) (G VQ) 
Corazon De Leon, Oro y Ciclon Ramirez vs. ***** Casas, El Felino y Javier Cruz (EMLL 5/2/93) (G VQ) 
Corazon de Leon, El Vampiro y Ultimo Dragon vs. Pirata Morgan, MS1 y Javier Cruz (EMLL 6/13/93) 
Corazon de Leon, El Dandy y La Fiera vs. ***** Casas, El Felino y Dr. Wagner Jr. (CMLL 7/25/93) (Grainy) 
Corazon de Leon, El Dandy y Pierroth Jr. vs. Dr. Wagner Jr, Hijo del Gladiador y Gran Markus Jr. (CMLL 9/12/93) 

Disc 2
Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm (Ironman match) (CRMW 1/28/94) 
Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm (Ladder match) (CRMW 2/4/94) 
Thrill Seekers Interview & Music Video (SMW) 
Thrill Seekers Music Video (SMW) 
Thrill Seekers Up Close and Personal (SMW) 
Thrill Seekers Music Video (SMW) 
Thrill Seekers Personality Profile (SMW) 
Thrill Seekers vs. Well Dunn (SMW Volunteer Slam 5/20/94) 
Thrill Seekers vs. The Heavenly Bodies (Street Fight) (SMW Night of Legends 8/5/94) 

Disc 3
Corazon de Leon, ***** Casas y Dos Caras vs. Atlantis, Silver King y El Texano (CMLL 12/2/94)
Corazon De Leon, Ultimo Dragon y El Felino vs. ***** Casas, El Dandy y Bestia Salvaje (Elimination Match) (CMLL 3/3/95) 
Corazon De Leon, Vampiro y La Fiera vs. Sangre Chicana, Emilio Charles y Bestia Salvaje (EMLL 3/10/95) 
Corazon De Leon vs. Ultimo Dragon (CMLL 3/17/95) 
Lion Heart vs. Gedo (JIP) (WAR 3/26/95) 
Corazon De Leon, Silver King y Shocker vs. Dr. Wagner Jr., Astro Jr. y Emilio Charles Jr. (CMLL 4/14/95) 
Lion Heart vs. Ultimo Dragon (JIP) (WAR 7/7/95) 

Disc 4
Corazon De Leon, El Hijo del Santo y Ultimo Dragon vs. ***** Casas, El Satanico y Emilio Charles Jr. (CMLL 9/8/95) 
Corazon De Leon, El Hijo del Santo y Ultimo Dragon vs. ***** Casas, El Satanico y Emilio Charles Jr. (CMLL 9/15/95) 
Corazon De Leon vs. Apolo Dantes (CMLL 9/19/95) 
Chris Jericho vs. Eric Freeze (IWA Winnipeg 11/95) 
Lion Heart vs. Hanzo Nakajima (Super J Cup 12/13/95) 
Lion Heart vs. Wild Pegasus (Super J Cup 12/13/95) 
Chris Jericho vs. Ultimo Dragon (IWA Winnipeg Early 1996) 

Disc 5
Chris Jericho vs. Taz (Big Ass Extreme Bash 3/9/96) 
Chris Jericho vs. Mikey Whipwreck (A Matter of Respect 5/11/96) 
Chris Jericho vs. Konnan vs. Bam Bam Bigelow (Peace Festival 6/1/96)
Chris Jericho vs. Pitbull #2 (Hardcore Heaven 6/22/96) 
Chris Jericho vs. Pitbull #2 vs. Shane Douglas vs. 2 Cold Scorpio (Heat Wave 7/13/96) 

Disc 6
Lion Heart, Jushin Thunder Liger, Gedo & Juventud Guerrera vs. Ultimo Dragon, Yuji Yasuraoka, Lance Storm & Rey Misterio Jr. (clipped) (WAR 7/21/96) 
Chris Jericho vs. Sabu (Extreme Warfare 8/2/96) 
Chris Jericho vs. 2 Cold Scorpio (The Doctor Is In 8/3/96) 
Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit (Fall Brawl 9/15/96)
Chris Jericho vs. Arn Anderson (Nitro 9/30/96) 
Chris Jericho vs. Syxx (Halloween Havoc 10/27/96) 
Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit (Sat. Night 11/2/96)
Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit (Nitro 12/30/96)
Super Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (NJ 1/4/97) 

Disc 7
Chris Jericho, Super Calo, & Chavo Guerrero Jr. vs. Konnan, La Parka, & Mr. JL (Clash 1/21/97) 
Chris Jericho vs. Eddie Guerrero (Superbrawl 2/23/97) 
Chris Jericho & Eddie Guerrero vs. The Faces of Fear (Nitro 2/24/97) 
Chris Jericho vs. Steve Regal (Nitro 3/31/97) 
Chris Jericho vs. El Samurai (JIP) (NJ 5/25/97) 
Chris Jericho vs. Ultimo Dragon (BATB 7/13/97) 
Chris Jericho vs. Eddie Guerrero (Nitro 8/11/97) 
Chris Jericho vs. Eddie Guerrero (Fall Brawl 9/14/97) 
Chris Jericho vs. Syxx (Nitro 9/29/97)
Chris Jericho vs. Curt Hennig (Nitro 12/29/97)
Chris Jericho vs. DDP (Nitro 1/5/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Ric Flair (Thunder 1/8/98) 

Disc 8
Chris Jericho vs. Eddie Guerrero (Thunder 1/15/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Juventud Guerrera (Nitro 1/19/98) 
Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr/
Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit (Thunder 1/22/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (Souled Out 1/24/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Super Calo (Nitro 2/2/98) 
Chris Jericho & Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko & Chavo Guerrero Jr (Nitro 2/9/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (Thunder 2/12/98) 
Chris Jericho & Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko (Nitro 2/16/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Dean Malenko (Thunder 2/19/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Juventud Guerrera (Superbrawl 2/22/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Lenny Lane (Nitro 2/23/98) 
Chris Jericho & Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko & Booker T (Thunder 2/26/98) 

Disc 9
Chris Jericho & Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko & Booker T (Nitro 3/2/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Ciclope (Thunder 3/5/98) 
“Chris Jericho” vs. Dean Malenko (Thunder 3/12/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Dean Malenko (Uncensored 3/15/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Juventud Guerrera (Nitro 3/16/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Lenny Lane (Nitro 3/23/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Marty Janetty (Nitro 3/30/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Juventud Guerrera (Nitro 4/6/98) 
Chris Jericho w/ Scale (Thunder 4/9/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Booker T (Thunder 4/9/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr (Nitro 4/27/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Psichosis (Nitro 4/28/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit (Brian Pillman Memorial 4/29/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Bore Us Malenko (Nitro 5/4/98) 

Disc 10
Cruiserweight Battle Royal/
Chris Jericho vs. Dean Malenko (Slamboree 5/17/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Super Calo (Thunder 5/21/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. El Dandy (Nitro 5/25/98)
Chris Jericho Goes to Washington/
Chris Jericho vs. Juventud Guerrera (Nitro 6/1/98) 
Dean Malenko vs. Silver King (Thunder 6/4/98)
Chris Jericho Interview (Nitro 6/8/98) 
Chris Jericho Interview (Thunder 6/11/98) 
Chris Jericho and his Dad (Thunder 6/11/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Dean Malenko (GAB 6/14/98) 
Chris Jericho Interview (Nitro 6/15/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Ultimo Dragon (Thunder 6/24/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. “Rey Mysterio Jr” (Thunder 7/2/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Ultimo Dragon (Thunder 7/8/98) 

Disc 11
Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (BATB 7/12/98) 
Chris Jericho regains Cruiserweight Title (Nitro 7/13/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Dean Malenko (Nitro 7/27/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (Nitro 8/3/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Juventud Guerrera (Road Wild 8/8/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Stevie Ray (Nitro 8/10/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (Thunder 8/13/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Wrath (Thunder 9/10/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. "Goldberg" (Fall Brawl 9/13/98) 
Chris Jericho & Black Tiger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani & Tatsuhito Takaiwa (NJ 9/23/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. “Goldberg" (Nitro 9/28/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. “Goldberg" (Thunder 10/8/98) 

Disc 12
Jericholics Anonymous Commercial 
Chris Jericho vs. Kanyon (Thunder 10/22/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Raven (Halloween Havoc 10/25/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Billy Kidman (Nitro 11/2/98) 
Chris Jericho & Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko & Chris Benoit (Hildebrand Tribute 11/29/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Konnan (Nitro 11/30/98) 
Chris Jericho Interview (Nitro 12/14/98) 
Chris Jericho vs. Konnan (Starrcade 12/27/98)
Chris Jericho vs. Saturn (Nitro 1/4/99) 
Chris Jericho vs. Saturn (Souled Out 1/17/99) 

Disc 13
Chris Jericho vs. Booker T (Nitro 1/18/99)
Chris Jericho vs. Silver King (Thunder 1/28/99) 
Chris Jericho vs. Scott Steiner (Nitro 2/1/99)
Chris Jericho vs. Scotty Riggs (Thunder 2/4/99) 
Chris Jericho vs. Saturn (Superbrawl 2/21/99) 
Chris Jericho vs. Saturn (Uncensored 3/14/99) 
Chris Jericho vs. Booker T (Nitro 3/15/99) 
Chris Jericho vs. Scott Steiner (Nitro 3/22/99)
Chris Jericho Canada Promo (Nitro 3/29/99)
Chris Jericho vs. Booker T (Thunder 4/8/99)


----------



## watts63

DAMN! Those are a lot of matches!


----------



## Platt

Yeah i got the Lionheart one on the way to me and the Y2J one from the same guy


----------



## MrPaiMei

goodhelmet is the man. You should check out his MOTYC sets, their awesome.


----------



## Duke Silver

I bought the Lionheart set a couple of weeks back along with the 19 disc Steamboat comp, and the 2005/2006 MOTYC sets. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## McQueen

WORLD said:


> I bought the Lionheart set a couple of weeks back along with the 19 disc Steamboat comp. You won't be disappointed.


WHERE?

And yes if you must ask the lize font was neccessary because we're talking about f'n Jericho and Steamboat.​


----------



## Claymore

MrPaiMei said:


> goodhelmet is the man. You should check out his MOTYC sets, their awesome.


Hope this isn't rude of me to ask. But where can you purchases the sets...

Thanks in advance


----------



## Platt

Just a warning to everyone that posting this site would be considered advertising since it is another wrestling forum.


----------



## Claymore

Platt said:


> Just a warning to everyone that posting this site would be considered advertising since it is another wrestling forum.


Ah I see.....

Sorry for asking about it...


----------



## -Mystery-

ROH 6/22 - Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness vs. Takeshi Morihsima & Naomichi Marufuji - **** - ****1/4


----------



## MrPaiMei

Heads up to all the DG fans in here: one of the biggest matches of the year, Doi/Yoshino vs. Marvin/Suzuki GHC Jr. Titles, I just posted in the other section. I haven't checked out Infinity 66 yet but I heard it's good, will update when I do. Also, 67 is just a 3/25 clipped recap so don't bother looking for it.


----------



## ROH

Damn all this Japanese stuff. With the new DG Infinities, the NTV cup and all the NOAH talent matches from ROH I really don't have time to watch it all!


----------



## Sephiroth

ROHHelp said:


> You can now preorder the two Ring of Honor events from Japan on DVD. Both titles are scheduled to be released at the end of August.
> 
> Live In Osaka- Osaka, Japan 7/17/07 (DVD-Preorder)
> 
> Ring of Honor's second night in Japan featuring the dream team of Bryan Danielson, CIMA, & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; The Briscoes defend the ROH Tag Titles; Strong vs. Evans; plus more.
> 1. Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. Genki Horiguchi & Jimmy Rave (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
> 2. Nigel McGuinnes vs. BJ Whitmer
> 3. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans
> 4. Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious
> 5. Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
> 6. CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero (Six Man Dream Tag Team Match)
> 
> Live In Tokyo- Tokyo, Japan 7/16/07 (DVD-Preorder)
> 
> Ring of Honor debuts in Japan at Differ Ariake with Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuiness for the ROH World Title; The Briscoes & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Matt Sydal, Ricky Marvin & Atsushi Aoki, Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki; Roderick Strong vs. Delirious in a Fight Without Honor; plus much more.
> 1. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Kotaro Suzuki.
> 2. Shuhei Taniguchi vs. Akihiko Ito.
> 3. Jimmy Rave vs. B.J. Whitmer.
> 4. Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki
> 5. Roderick Strong vs. Delirious (Fight Without Honor)
> 6. Jay Briscoe, Mark Briscoe & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Matt Sydal, Ricky Marvin & Atsushi Aoki
> 7. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match)
> 
> TAKE 20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER
> 
> To redeem your 20% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: savings into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on Thursday, July 26th at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above


i can't wait to pick these up on 9/15


----------



## MrPaiMei

I'm digging the pre-orders.


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> ROH 6/22 - Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness vs. Takeshi Morihsima & Naomichi Marufuji - **** - ****1/4


I just watched it, ****** from me.


----------



## Platt

ROH are getting even better at taking all my money thats $60 they've got now for dvds not even out yet :no:


----------



## -Mystery-

Just pre-ordered Respect Is Earned, Live In Tokyo, and Live In Osaka. I'm assuming 6/9 and 6/22 should be out shortly as well.


----------



## bmxmadb53

I don't understand the point of preordering the ROH DVDS. Why not just pick them up at a show? It would be cheaper as well. I think...


----------



## KingKicks

Might preorder the new shows. Not sure yet though, do you get anything extra for preordering them?


----------



## -Mystery-

bmxmadb53 said:


> I don't understand the point of preordering the ROH DVDS. Why not just pick them up at a show? It would be cheaper as well. I think...


A. Some people can't attend shows frequently and others can't attend shows at all.
B. 20% off = $12 off (If you pre-order all 3). It's actually 45 cents cheaper to buy all 3 off of the site than live.


----------



## JD13

UWA: Hour of the dragon

Checkmate vs. Cheech & Cloudy - ***1/4
Puma vs. Jeff Flury - **1/4
Tyler Black vs. Josh Abercrombie - ***1/4
Sonjay Dutt vs. Asylum - **3/4
Joker & Sabian vs. Ring Crew Express - *** 
Alex Shelley vs. Arik Cannon - ***3/4
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush - **** 
M Dogg 20 vs. Virus vs. Dan Paysan vs. Ruckus - ***1/4
Josh Prohibition vs. Chris Sabin - ***1/4
Ultimo Dragon vs. Black Tiger - ***1/2

overall:good show with some excellent matches, worth checking out.


----------



## Corey

^^^ Boost your Black/Abercrombie and Shelley/Cannon ratings 1/4* and they'd be perfect.  But yeah you guys should really check out that show. It's great.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I wish I had some damn cash, and get caught up with these new ROH releases. My last shows that I bought was when I went FYF: Philly and picked up Glory By Honor V: Night 2 and Unified.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH A Night At The Roxbury*
1. Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer - **1/2
2. Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave - ***1/4
3. Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen - ***3/4
4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***3/4
5. Eddie Edwards vs. Pelle Primeau - **
6. Matt Sydal vs. El Generico - ***3/4
7. Delirous, Matt Cross, & Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero (Six Man Tag Team War) - ***1/2
8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Match) - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## Sephiroth

Mystery, A Fight At The Roxbury

were there any Night at the Roxbury references anywhere on the dvd besides the name?


----------



## -Mystery-

sephy37 said:


> Mystery, A Fight At The Roxbury
> 
> were there any Night at the Roxbury references anywhere on the dvd besides the name?


I've never seen the movie so I wouldn't know if there was a reference or not.


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> I've never seen the movie so I wouldn't know if there was a reference or not.


If someone on that DVD says "EMILIO!!!!" (sp?) I'm buying it instantly.


----------



## bmxmadb53

-Mystery- said:


> A. Some people can't attend shows frequently and others can't attend shows at all.
> B. 20% off = $12 off (If you pre-order all 3). It's actually 45 cents cheaper to buy all 3 off of the site than live.


With shipping?


----------



## Sephiroth

watts63 said:


> If someone on that DVD says "EMILIO!!!!" (sp?) I'm buying it instantly.


if only Cabana was still in ROH :no: 

i could see him coming out to "What is Love"


----------



## -Mystery-

bmxmadb53 said:


> With shipping?


With shipping. My final cost came to $59.55


----------



## bmxmadb53

-Mystery- said:


> With shipping. My final cost came to $59.55


Perhaps I will order the other 2 shows as well, but I want to save up for iwa sat.


----------



## watts63

sephy37 said:


> if only Cabana was still in ROH :no:
> 
> i could see him coming out to "What is Love"


I can see Chris Hero or Larry Sweeney saying it.


----------



## -Mystery-

I just found the entire ROH 7/16 show on the net.


----------



## KingKicks

-Mystery- said:



> I just found the entire ROH 7/16 show on the net.


:shocked: Whoa!
How'd you manage to find that?


----------



## -Mystery-

benjo said:


> :shocked: Whoa!
> How'd you manage to find that?


Apparently Samurai TV aired the entire thing and it was uploaded onto a torrent site.


----------



## KingKicks

-Mystery- said:


> Apparently Samurai TV aired the entire thing and it was uploaded onto a torrent site.


Thank you for that info!
Now i know where to look.


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> *ROH A Night At The Roxbury*
> 1. Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer - **1/2
> 2. Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave - ***1/4
> 3. Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen - ***3/4
> 4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***3/4
> 5. Eddie Edwards vs. Pelle Primeau - **
> 6. Matt Sydal vs. El Generico - ***3/4
> 7. Delirous, Matt Cross, & Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero (Six Man Tag Team War) - ***1/2
> 8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Match) - ***1/2
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/2


3 ***3/4 makes this a really underrated show.


----------



## Caligula

Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide - Final Battle '06 - ****1/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide - Destiny - ****1/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki - Round Robin Challenge - ****1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji - Final Battle '05 - ****
Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe - Midnight Express Reunion - ****1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. James Gibson - Glory By Honor IV - ****1/2


Just some matches I watched recently.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Just watched MCMG VS Briscoe Bros. and my rating is ****1/2. God I miss Shelley in ROH.


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Just watched MCMG VS Briscoe Bros. and my rating is ****1/2. God I miss Shelley in ROH.


God I miss Shelley in PWG.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Damn TNA not putting those tag title on MCMG and Damn Gabe for not giving Shelley the ROH World Title while he was on their roster.


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Damn TNA not putting those tag title on MCMG and Damn Gabe for not giving Shelley the ROH World Title while he was on their roster.


Shelley deserve a ROH title let alone the World title. PWG was gonna put the tag titles on MCMG, damn shame.


----------



## Blasko

A few random matches I've seen recently...Sadly, The dates weren't added. 

*The Embassy vs Generation Next: Steel Cage Warfare*
_**** 1/4. Favorite part was when Roddy Gave about five back breakers to Rave in a row._

*Danshoku Dino vs Akira Tozawa*
_***. Akira gets RAPED._

*The Good Times, Great memories 6 way Madness*
_*** 1/4. Very fun match._

*Austin Aries vs Colt Cabana: Steel Cage*
_**** - **** 1/4. The finish itself adds the 1/4._

*Samoa Joe vs Jay Briscoe: Steel cage.*
_*** 3/4. Jay really showed what he's made of. Literally. _

*Jun Akiyama vs Kenta Kobashi*
_**** 1/2. I can see why people gave it ***** stars. But seems like i am not one of those people._

*Kenta Kobashi vs Minoru Suzuki.*
_**** 1/2._

*Byran Danielson vs @lx Shelley.*
_**** 1/4. I'm still tempted to give it **** 1/2. _

*Jushin Liger vs Owen Hart.*
_****. Maybe even **** 1/4. Truly great._

*Nigel McLariat vs Jimmy Rave: I quit match.*
_***3/4. Sure, it had Psychology. Whatever._
​


----------



## GenerationNeXt

My favorite part of Steel Cage Warfare was the Skipping a Generation off the top of the cage by Strong and Evans to eliminate Abyss.


----------



## Future Star

> Byran Danielson vs @lx Shelley.
> **** 1/4. I'm still tempted to give it **** 1/2.


Do it


----------



## Blasko

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> My favorite part of Steel Cage Warfare was the Skipping a Generation off the top of the cage by Strong and Evans to eliminate Abyss.


*Abyss licks blood off Aries forehead.*
Shelley- DON'T LICK THAT!
Abyss- ?!?!?!?

....And ofcourse. Abyss giving the crown pose made me SCREAM.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blasko- said:


> *Abyss licks blood off Aries forehead.*
> Shelley- DON'T LICK THAT!
> Abyss- ?!?!?!?
> 
> ....And ofcourse. Abyss giving the crown pose made me SCREAM.


That was hilarious along with

Shelley- You fuckin' suck fatty!
Prazak - Shelley insulting an overweight fan in the crowd

Lmao


----------



## Blasko

If Shelley comes back to ROH, I demand A Neo Embassy.

The Neobassy.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blasko- said:


> *[Byran Danielson vs @lx Shelley.
> **** 1/4. I'm still tempted to give it **** 1/2.
> *


*

Why you should bump it up: 

"I LOVE VAGINAL SEX!" and "Excuse me pal, But I don't go down to McDonald's, slap the burger out of your hand and tell you how to do your job okay?, and I definatly don't go down to the street corner where your buddy's on, slap the dick out of his mouth and tell him how to do his job!" *


----------



## Blasko

Maybe if I, you know, understood a damn work Shelley was saying.

Srsly, indy audio sex.


----------



## Spartanlax

CaliGula said:


> Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide - Final Battle '06 - ****1/4
> Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide - Destiny - ****1/4
> Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki - Round Robin Challenge - ****1/2
> Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji - Final Battle '05 - ****
> Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe - Midnight Express Reunion - ****1/2
> Bryan Danielson vs. James Gibson - Glory By Honor IV - ****1/2
> 
> 
> Just some matches I watched recently.


You're welcome.


----------



## MrPaiMei

-Mystery- said:


> Apparently Samurai TV aired the entire thing and it was uploaded onto a torrent site.


 I imagine you found it cut down to two hours, right? I don't believe the full show ared but if it did clearly I have more searching to do.


----------



## -Mystery-

MrPaiMei said:


> I imagine you found it cut down to two hours, right? I don't believe the full show ared but if it did clearly I have more searching to do.


Yeah, I read the first 3 matches are clipped but I really only care about the last 4.


----------



## MrPaiMei

-Mystery- said:


> Yeah, I read the first 3 matches are clipped but I really only care about the last 4.


From what I understand, Dragon-Go, the six-man, and Nigel-Mori are all in full and all a little over 30 min then the last few minutes are quick clips of the rest of the show. I got specific match files so I had no need to DL the show so I can't personnally confirm that> Lemme know when you have it done, I wanna know if it's worth it.


----------



## -Mystery-

MrPaiMei said:


> From what I understand, Dragon-Go, the six-man, and Nigel-Mori are all in full and all a little over 30 min then the last few minutes are quick clips of the rest of the show. I got specific match files so I had no need to DL the show so I can't personnally confirm that> Lemme know when you have it done, I wanna know if it's worth it.


Alright, I also heard that the Live In Osaka show was also aired, is this true?


----------



## MrPaiMei

I know nothing of it. I asked my puro supplier, who gets stuff from a direct contact in Japan, and he said he knew nothing yet but that the Tokyo show popped up basically randomly so it may be on at any time. I'll PM him right now and see what he says.

From my puro bro:

"I should get the ROH show by anyday now. The Osaka show, however, has not aired on Samurai TV yet. I also dont know if they are going to air it."


----------



## Corey

*NJPW 10/26/1996*

*Satoshi Kojima vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan*
Believe it or not, this was my first time seeing both of these guys.  They were both really impressive. Good hard hitting match here. One thing that made me laugh was Tenzan walking around the ring and breathing like he was Lorraine from MAD TV. It sounded like he was gonna die or something. 
****3/4*

*Shinya Hashimoto/Scott Norton vs. Riki Choshu/Kensuke Sasaki*
First time seeing Choshu. He's pretty huge, as were all the guys in this match.  But yeah this was ALL power. There was at least 5 powerslams and somewhere around 15 lariats in this one. Sasaki really injured Norton's arm with his judo takedown thingy. Looked like that hurt...
****1/2*

*The Great Muta vs. Jushin "Thunder" Liger*
This is it. The famous Kishin Liger match. This match is just wickedly awesome. It's not an awesome match because there was great technical wrestling, or crazy near falls, or high flying madness, this match was awesome for the following reasons: 1. It's Muta vs. Liger, duh. 2. Muta scared the shit out of the front row, and it was hilarious. 3. When Liger got up and his revealed his face to be painted white and he spit that mist in Muta's face, that in itself should make you wanna watch this match.
******

*Overall: ***3/4*

This is obviously not the entire show, it's just what IVP released. The main menu said it was NJPW Valis 22, so there ya go. There was no commentary during this entire DVD, but you can easily tell they had mics around the ring or something, because the entire show you could hear the guys breathing and moanin and groanin. It got kind of annoying in the tag match. But still a great DVD for 2.99.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH In Japan 7/16/07* - Show was clipped except for these 3 matches.

*Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki* - ****1/2 - Go needs to be booked for more ROH, the guy is just phenomenal. I was excited for this match when it was announced and it didn't disappoint me in the slightest.

*The Briscoes and Naomichi Marufuji vs Matt Sydal, Ricky Marvin and Atushi Aoki* - ****1/4 - Great match, The Briscoes and Marufuji were a great team, pulled out great triple team moves and the crowd loved them as well. As ROH said, if KENTA had been in it it may of been MOTY.

*Nigel McGuiness vs. Takeshi Morishima* - ****/****1/4 - These 2 had another great hard hitting encounter, the crowd was into it, i woulden't call it a MOTYC but i may have to watch it again just to make sure, either way it was a great match.

*Other notes about ROH in Japan Night 1*

- Is Jack Evans injured or something because in the opening match he seemed alot slower then usual.

- Delirious with a beard is weird yet awesome.

- The crowd shocked me, i thought they would be quiet and not that into matches but they were great, even doing ROH chants (and throwing toilet roll at Jimmy, tut tut)

I'm really looking forward to getting the DVD of this so i can take a better look at the show.


----------



## Corey

benjo said:


> *Nigel McGuiness vs. Takeshi Morishima* - ****/****1/4 - These 2 had another great hard hitting encounter, the crowd was into it, i woulden't call it a MOTYC but i may have to watch it again just to make sure, either way it was a great match.


Was it better than their Fighting Spirit match??


----------



## KingKicks

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Was it better than their Fighting Spirit match??


For me, on first view i didn't think so.

But i need to rewatch both matches just to check.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I watched Dragon-Shiozaki and gave it ****, I'll update when I watch the second half.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Reborn Again*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Jay & Mark Briscoe © vs. Takeshi Morishima & BJ Whitmer ***1/2-***3/4 (It Seems No One Likes Whitmer Anymore. Maybe It's Time That Whitmer Gets The Boot)

Delirious vs. KENTA ***3/4

Naomichi Marufuji vs. Matt Sydal ***1/2 (I Really Enjoyed This Match)

Tank Toland vs. Mitch Franklin **-**1/4

Bryan Danielson, M-Dogg 20 & Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong, Rocky Romero & Davey Richards ***3/4 (Great Six Man Tag)

Bryan Danielson vs. Adam Pearce *1/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Shane Hagadorn *1/2 (LOL What Hagadorn Did & Pearce Rules On The Mic)

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bobby Fish **1/2-**3/4

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jason Blade & Eddie Edwards *** (Wow Generico Was Bleeding Bad On His Back; Edwards & Blade Impressed The Hell Out of Me)

Daizee Haze vs. Nikki Roxx **1/4

Jimmy Rave vs. Pelle Primeau **1/2

****OK Promo By No Remorse Crop; What Was Up With Sara Del Rey Saying A Couple Meaningless Words & Leaving? Great Delirious Promo; Really Liked Jimmy Loves Lacey Day 1****

-------------------------------------------------------------

*ROH A Fight At The Roxbury*

*ROH World Championship*
Takeshi Morishima © vs. Jay Briscoe ***1/2

*Six Man Tag Team War*
Roderick Strong, Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Delirious, M-Dogg 20 & Erick Stevens ***3/4

El Generico vs. Matt Sydal ***1/2-***3/4 (OLE! Sydal! lol; Referee Hurt This Match Badly)

Eddie Edwards vs. Pelle Primeau **1/2-**3/4

*Four Corner Survival Dream Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero vs. Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli **** (I F’n Love This Match; Quackenbush is Awesome!)

*Grudge Match*
Kevin Steen vs. Mark Briscoe **** (Great Brawl)

Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave ***1/2

BJ Whitmer vs. Brent Albright ***1/4 (LOL At Whitmer Head Butting The Referee)

****OK Promos By No Remorse Crop, Brent Albright & Bryan Danielson; LOL At “You Fucked Lacey” Chant; Good Promo By Kevin Steen; Loved The Aftermath Brawl Between The Briscoes & Kel Steenerico****​


----------



## Guest

My stuff from IVP arrived today. This is what I got

ROH invades Japan V.1
ROH Invades Japan V.2
Best of Alex Shelley V.1
Best of American Dragon V.3
Best of American Dragon V.4
Best of American Dragon V.5
Best of American Dragon V.6
Best of American Dragon V.7
Best of American Dragon V.8
Best of D-Lo Brown V.1
Best of D-Lo Brown V.2
Best of D-Lo Brown V.3
Best of Doug Williams 
Best of Harry Smith
Best of Jack Evans V.2
Best of KENTA v.1
Best of Matt Sydal
Best of Nigel McGuinness 
Best of Rick Martel 
Best of Rocky Romero V.1
Best of Rocky Romero V.2
Best of Rocky Romero V.3
NJPW 1996 J-Crown Tourny
NJPW Super J Cup 2000
Osaka Pro 2004 Super J Cup


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> *Four Corner Survival Dream Match*
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero vs. Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli **** (I F’n Love This Match; Quackenbush is Awesome!)


Damn, can't wait to see that.

JUST ORDERED: 

A fight at the Roxbury
Live in Osaka (Pre-order)

*Didn't get live in Tokyo, already seen the 2 matches that interested me most, and prob gonna DL the torrent version*


----------



## MrPaiMei

Ordered PWG Album of the Year, 70-30, and ASWV. I'll be sure to up some stuff from it, feel free to pay me back by checkig my other PWG requests in sig .


----------



## ROH

^^^ PaiMei, just checked the your sig and the link didn't work


----------



## watts63

At the end of the month, I'm gonna order all 8 new PWG DVDs.



DavidEFC said:


> My stuff from IVP arrived today. This is what I got
> 
> ROH invades Japan V.1
> ROH Invades Japan V.2
> Best of Alex Shelley V.1
> Best of American Dragon V.3
> Best of American Dragon V.4
> Best of American Dragon V.5
> Best of American Dragon V.6
> Best of American Dragon V.7
> Best of American Dragon V.8
> *Best of D-Lo Brown V.1
> Best of D-Lo Brown V.2
> Best of D-Lo Brown V.3*
> Best of Doug Williams
> Best of Harry Smith
> Best of Jack Evans V.2
> Best of KENTA v.1
> Best of Matt Sydal
> Best of Nigel McGuinness
> Best of Rick Martel
> Best of Rocky Romero V.1
> Best of Rocky Romero V.2
> Best of Rocky Romero V.3
> NJPW 1996 J-Crown Tourny
> NJPW Super J Cup 2000
> Osaka Pro 2004 Super J Cup



I'm very interested hearing about that.

EDIT: Sorry about the double post.


----------



## MrPaiMei

ROH™ said:


> ^^^ PaiMei, just checked the your sig and the link didn't work


Really? Works fine for me.

I'll edit this so I don't incur the dreaded double post~!


KENTA vs. Rocky Romero - 6/22 ***1/2
KENTA is great, Rocky is ok, they have a decent exhibition that coulda been great if they followed up and told a story around the hate they showed in the beginning, ultimatly it breaks into Romero hitting everything quite annoyingly (KENTA never goes up top, but he HAS to just so Romero can counter into his flippy armbar) while KENTA pretty much gives him free reign. Still entertaining, and probably better than Romero vs. Marufuji because it didn't have the awful selling, but again, better pacing and a better story and these two could have a classic. Up in the media section now.


----------



## TheAnimal8132

*Best of the Best 7 released!*

Smart Mark Video has released CZW Best of the Best 7 today. I know that with a CZW title change, the return of Joker and B-Boy, and the Best of the Best tournament itself (which is always fun) I will probably pick this show up. For $20, why not?

http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/main/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=prodshow&ref=97555


----------



## JD13

FSM Chapter 2

Jigsaw vs. Gran Akuma - **3/4
Metal Master vs. Shane Hollister - **1/2
Iron Saints vs. Phoenix Twins - **3/4
Josh Abercrombie vs. Human Tornado - ***
Alex Shelley vs. Low Ki - ***3/4
CJ Otis & Truth Martini vs Trik Davis & Billy Roc vs North Star Express vs Marek Brave & Ryan Epic - ***/1/4
Falls Count Anywhere - Amazing Kong vs. Ann Brookstone - **1/2
Eddie Kingston vs. Joey Ryan - ***1/4
Joey Mercury vs. Arik Cannon - ***1/4
Marty Jannetty vs. Tyler Black - ***
Mike Quackenbush vs. Tiger Mask IV - ***1/2

Very fun show, worth checking it out.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I just ordered Good Times, Great Memories. When I get the show i'll watch it and review it.


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I just ordered Good Times, Great Memories. When I get the show i'll watch it and review it.



Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley ****3/4
Takeshi Morishima vs. SHINGO ****1/2
Delirious vs. Mike Quackenbush vs. Jigsaw vs. Hallowicked vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Gran Akuma ***1/2

You'll enjoy those three matches.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley ****3/4
> Takeshi Morishima vs. SHINGO ****1/2
> Delirious vs. Mike Quackenbush vs. Jigsaw vs. Hallowicked vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Gran Akuma ***1/2
> 
> You'll enjoy those three matches.


Yeah I heard that Morishima Vs SHINGO was great, I saw MCMG Vs Briscoe Bros. and that was amazing. Does anyone else have a full review for the show?


----------



## Sephiroth

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Yeah I heard that Morishima Vs SHINGO was great, I saw MCMG Vs Briscoe Bros. and that was amazing. Does anyone else have a full review for the show?


there's been a couple extensive reviews by a few guys, but they made threads for them. i'm sure if you look back 10 pages or so, you'll find them.

from the top of my head:

6 Man Opener - *** 1/2
Daniels vs. Stevens - ***
Albright vs. Rave vs. Homicide vs. Whitmer - *** 1/2
Aries vs. Romero - *** 1/4
Morishima vs. SHINGO - **** 1/4
Toland vs. Payne - *1/4
Strong vs. Evans *** 1/4
Briscoes vs. MCMG - **** 3/4
Cabana vs. Pearce - *** 1/2


----------



## Spartanlax

Shima/Shingo is my current favorite match this year, by far. Not the highest rated (there's two I'd put higher), but my favorite.


----------



## Future Star

Spartanlax said:


> Shima/Shingo is my current favorite match this year, by far. Not the highest rated (there's two I'd put higher), but my favorite.


Im not gonna watch the match until i order my dvds next week, but are you saying it was better than KENTA/Dragon?!?


----------



## Sephiroth

Future Star said:


> Im not gonna watch the match until i order my dvds next week, but are you saying it was better than KENTA/Dragon?!?


best =/= favorite


----------



## Future Star

Sorry I misread , i definately have to check it out though


----------



## Honor™

Honor™ sighting

Just finished downloading and watching Briscoes VS Shelly & Sabin, and its a true tag classic. ****1/2


----------



## McQueen

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Yeah I heard that Morishima Vs SHINGO was great, I saw MCMG Vs Briscoe Bros. and that was amazing. Does anyone else have a full review for the show?


Finally finished that f'n show. Don't know why it took me so long to do it because it was a great show, just a little sick of ROH I guess.

*Good Times, Great Memories*​
- Jimmy Jacobs your promo was WAY TOO FUCKING LONG!!!!! - :no: :cuss:

Gran Akuma vs Delirious vs Jigsaw vs Hallowicked vs Delirious vs Mike Quackenbush vs Pelle Primaeu - *** 1/2 _
- Basically a spotfest but it was very fun and just the kind of match to showcase the CHIKARA crew -_

Christopher Daniels vs Erick Stevens - ** 1/2
_- I like Stevens and I see him going pretty far in ROH, but reguardless this was only a decent match, post match promo by Daniels though is the real story. Might be the best promo i've ever seen from him and thats saying a lot -_

Homicide vs Jimmy Rave vs Brent Albright vs BJ Whitmer - ***
_- above average 4 way -_

Rocky Romero vs Austin Aries - *** 3/4 
_- I mark for both these guys and they worked pretty well together, match was nicely paced and crisp -_

Takeshi Morishima vs SHINGO - **** 1/4
_- Much much much better than I ever expected this to be when they first announced the match, these two had pretty good chemistry and really played to each others strengths. Shingo's fighting spirit act is pretty fantastic by the way. -_

Tank Toland vs Alex Payne - * 
_- Storyline advancement + squash -_

Roderick Strong vs Jack Evans - ***  
_- Evans was legit suffering a concussion and Roddy pretty much just took him apart which was actually rather nice storytelling. Match wasn't great because Evans was so limited but it added heat to the fued. -_

The Briscoe Brothers vs Murder City Machine Guns - **** 3/4 
_- Awesome, Awesome tag match, lots of great nearfall situations, great heeling and a nice pace. Two things though I thought would have made it better. First the MCMG's should have capitalized more on the fact they are TNA talent and should have reminded the crowd that for heat, and some of Sabin's selling looked retarded, other than that a great match and as of now my MOTY. -_

Colt Cabana vs Adam Pearce - ***
_- Great atmosphere for this one, fun match. Cabana got his comedy in, Pearce is more than willing to look like a fool and had a great performance/post match heat segment -_

Show was real fun and really enjoyable through and through, I'd say the 3rd best show this year behind Finale and SCOH II. Just curious but does anyone else think the MCMG's looked even better than the Briscoes in their match?



> Honor™ sighting


Marking Out!


----------



## King_Kash

I am curious which ROH events from start to end on ROH/CZW's feud storyline? list them and rep will be given


----------



## McQueen

King_Kash said:


> I am curious which ROH events from start to end on ROH/CZW's feud storyline? list them and rep will be given


Everything inbetween _Hell Freezes Over_ to _Death Before Dishonor IV_


----------



## King_Kash

McQueen said:


> Everything inbetween _Hell Freezes Over_ to _Death Before Dishonor IV_


Ok, thanks


----------



## ROH

Honor™ said:


> Honor™ sighting


Who?


----------



## watts63

THE BIG 10 SALE

Over 70 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale, General Admission tickets to live events during the months of August & September for only $10 each, plus save 10% off your next order. Also read below for information on merchandise that is now available.

You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each: 

-The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
-Road to the Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will battle for the ROH Title)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson) 
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino) 

-One Year Anniversary 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles with the winner get a shot at the ROH Title, Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Steve Corino vs. Homicide) 
-Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven, Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. The Amazing Red & AJ Styles ROH Tag Team Title Match)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch) 
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy) 
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)

-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk) 
-ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Punk & Cabana vs. The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles, Homicide vs. Danielson) 
-World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
-Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana) 
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls) 
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley) 
-Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match)
-Joe vs. Punk II 10/16/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
-All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide, Austin Aries vs. Low Ki)
-Final Battle 2004 12/26/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)

-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense) 
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament) 
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky) 
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match) 
-Escape From New York 7/9/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong ROH Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries, Homicide vs. Jay Lethal) 
-The Homecoming 7/23/05 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave Street Fight)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels vs. James Gibson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Elimination Match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match, Embassy vs. Generation Next No DQ Six Man Tag)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave & Abyss; Daniels vs. Joe vs. Cabana vs. Homicide)
-Vendetta 11/5/05- (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss, & Prince Nana vs. Austin Aries, AJ Styles, Jack Evans, & Matt Sydal in an 8 Man Tag Team War)

-Hell Freezes Over 1/14/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. BJ Whitmer, AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal)
-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Aries & Strong vs. Danielson & Lethal for the ROH Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki; Trios Tournament 2006)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Best in the World 3/25/06 (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans; Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley)
-The 100th Show 4/15/06 (Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce, & BJ Whitmer vs. Chris Hero, Necro Butcher, & Super Dragon; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. NWA Champion Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Jay Briscoe vs. Austin Aries, Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-In Your Face 6/17/06 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA; Homicide vs. Chris Hero; BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana ROH Tag Title Match)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Death Before Dishonor IV 7/15/06 (ROH vs. CZW Cage of Death; Bryan Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt ROH World Title Match)
-War of the Wire II 7/28/06 (BJ Whitmer vs. Necro Butcher Barbed Wire Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide vs. Austin Aries vs. Delirious; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong, & Jack Evans)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)

-Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
-Best of Generation Next- Our Time Is Now 
-Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger 
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open 
-Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite 
-Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories 
-Bloodlust Vol. 1- ROH’s Bloodiest Matches 
-Best of The Briscoe Brothers- Tag Team Excellence 
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable 
-Do or Die II & III 
-Do or Die IV 

-Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
-Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with The Blue Meanie 
-Secrets of the Ring with Dusty Rhodes

General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:

-Boston, MA 8/10/07
-Philadelphia, PA 8/11/07
-Hartford, CT 8/24/07
-Detroit, MI 9/14/07
-Chicago Ridge, IL 9/15/07

Sale prices are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders thru Thursday, August 2nd at 10pm EST!!! Sale prices are not valid on any previously placed orders.

SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE REQUIRED

This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 8/2 at 10pm EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. 


$5 STRAIGHT SHOOTIN' DVD SALE!!!

The following DVD's are now on sale for only $5 each:

-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Mitchell
-Straight Shootin' with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
-Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 1
-Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with One Man Gang
-Straight Shootin' with The Fantastics
-Straight Shootin' with Butch Reed
-Straight Shootin' with The Midnight Express
-Straight Shootin' with Skandar Akbar
-Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
-Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero
-Straight Shootin' with Ken Patera
-Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
-Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard
-Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
-Straight Shootin' with Paul Ellering
-Straight Shootin' with Mr. Fuji
-Straight Shootin' with Jimmy Yang 

All of the items listed above can be found in the "Weekly Specials" section at www.rohwrestling.com. This is an inventory reduction sale so all items are available at these incredible discounted prices while supplies last or until the sale ends on Thursday, August 2nd at 10pm EST. No adjustments to prior purchases. 

NEW RELEASES

The following DVD's are now in stock and available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com.










Domination- Philadelphia, PA 6/9/07 (DVD) 

Takeshi Morishima defends the ROH World Title against Roderick Strong, Briscoes vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls, Delirious vs. Rocky Romero, Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw plus a DVD bonus match with Bryan Danielson vs. Jay Lethal.
1. Matt Sydal vs. Hallowicked
2. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze 
3. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw
4. Davey Richards vs. Matt Cross
5. Rocky Romero vs. Delirious
6. Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Erick Stevens (Four Corner Survival)
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli (ROH World Tag Team Title 2/3 Falls Match)
8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match)

DVD Bonus Match
9. Bryan Danielson vs. Jay Lethal (FIP Heavyweight Title Match- FIP 5/27/06)

UWA Hardcore ’UWA vs. Toryumon Night 1’ 5/25/07 (2 Disc Set)

Features Jushin "Thunder" Liger & Puma VS. Ultimo Dragon & Kazuchika Okada; Josh Prohibition vs. Alex Shelley vs. M Dogg 20 for the UWA Canadian Title; plus the stars of Toryumon.
1. Dan Paysan vs. Daisuke Hanaoka
2. Arik Cannon vs. Hiromi Horiguchi
3. Larry Sweeney vs. Passion Hasegawa
4. UWA Lightweight Title Match: Lionel Knight vs. Amigo Suzuki
5. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Toshiya Matsuzaki
6. Triple Threat Match: Chris Sabin vs. Bryan Lee vs. Sonjay Dutt
7. UWA Canadian Title Match: Josh Prohibition vs. Alex Shelley vs. M Dogg 20
8. Special Attraction Main Event: Jushin "Thunder" Liger & Puma vs. Ultimo Dragon & Kazuchika Okada

UWA Hardcore ’Darkest Hour’ 4/27/07 (2 Disc Set)

Witness a battle of blood and violence as Sonjay Dutt & Osiris battle Josh Prohibition & Bishop; the first round of the UWA Tag Title Tournament including the Motor City Machine Gunes; plus more.
1. Maxime Boyer vs. Dan Paysan
2. Larry Sweeney vs. Josh Abercrombie
3. Ricky Reyes vs. Asylum
4. M Dogg 20 vs. Derek Wylde
5. UWA Tag Team Title Tournament Match 1: Up In Smoke vs. The Olsen Twins
6. UWA Tag Team Title Tournament Match 2: Motor City Machine Guns (Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin) vs. Ring Crew Express
7. UWA Lightweight Title Match: Lionel Knight vs. Tyler Black
8. Sonjay Dutt & Osiris vs. Josh Prohibition & Bishop

-Bryan Danielson "Still The Best" T-Shirt

-Delirious "Chemical Imbalance" T-Shirt

-New Austin Aries T-Shirt

-Chris Hero Logo T-Shirt

-Ring of Honor Tokyo & Osaka Live Event Program/Poster

T-Shirts are available in sizes medium-XXL. Event programs are full color and open up into a wall poster which is great for framing. Tokyo and Osaka programs are sold separately.

The following DVD's are now available to preorder:

Live In Osaka- Osaka, Japan 7/17/07 (DVD-Preorder) 

Ring of Honor's second night in Japan featuring the dream team of Bryan Danielson, CIMA, & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; The Briscoes defend the ROH Tag Titles; Strong vs. Evans; plus more.
1. Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. Genki Horiguchi & Jimmy Rave (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
2. Nigel McGuinnes vs. BJ Whitmer
3. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans
4. Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious
5. Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
6. CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero (Six Man Dream Tag Team Match)

Live In Tokyo- Tokyo, Japan 7/16/07 (DVD-Preorder) 

Ring of Honor debuts in Japan at Differ Ariake with Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuiness for the ROH World Title; The Briscoes & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Matt Sydal, Ricky Marvin & Atsushi Aoki, Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki; Roderick Strong vs. Delirious in a Fight Without Honor; plus much more.
1. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Kotaro Suzuki.
2. Shuhei Taniguchi vs. Akihiko Ito.
3. Jimmy Rave vs. B.J. Whitmer.
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki 
5. Roderick Strong vs. Delirious (Fight Without Honor)
6. Jay Briscoe, Mark Briscoe & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Matt Sydal, Ricky Marvin & Atsushi Aoki 
7. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match)


----------



## El Conquistador

Domination really interests me, especially the 2/3 Falls Tag Match & the ROH World Title Match. I'll definitely be purchasing this sometime down the line.


----------



## Platt

Awesome cover. Wonder what happened to the new Shimmer show that was promised, oh well am gonna wait for a future sale to get this.

EDIT


ShimmerAdmin said:


> It appears as though the shipment of DVDs didn't arrive at the ROH offices in time for Vol. 9 to be included in today's update, unfortunately. They should receive them any day now, but since they only do updates once a week... it likely won't be up on the site now until next week.


----------



## watts63

Danielson vs. Lethal in the bonus match really interests me.


----------



## McQueen

And I just made a damn order yesterday! :cuss:


----------



## Caligula

Currently marking for the $10 sale 


That came back pretty quickly.


----------



## Platt

Just placed an order for the new show and the 2 ROH in Japan programs. Gonna get the new Aries and Delirious shirts, possibly the Danielson one in the next 20% sale.


----------



## McQueen

Time To Man Up- Long Island, NY 8/4/06 (DVD) 
UWA Hardcore ’UWA vs. Toryumon Night 1’ 5/25/07 (2 Disc Set) 
Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts (DVD) 
Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2 (DVD)
Domination- Philadelphia, PA 6/9/07 (DVD) 
Chris Hero Logo T-Shirt (Size Large) 

Just ordered this stuff, preordered the 2 Japan shows and Straight Shooting w/Cornette & Pringle earlier this week.


----------



## KingKicks

I think i'll wait till next week to order Domination because i've yet to even receive my other 4 ROH DVDs thanks to the mess up with post down here, and post office strikes, but Domination interests me the most since GTGM.


----------



## Platt

I've got 4 outstanding orders with ROH at the moment. Two of them are pre-orders though.


----------



## musdy

Death Before Dishonor IV for $10!! I am so there.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Gonna get Reborn Again, Fight at the Roxbury, Domination, and something else at 8/10. Hopefully 6/22 is released, if not I may finnally get International Challenge.


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> Time To Man Up- Long Island, NY 8/4/06 (DVD)


Lol enjoy it!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I just ordered a show yesterday dammit! :cuss: :cuss:


----------



## Spartanlax

$10 sales own all! Gonna go wild with it tonight, along with getting Domination and a bunch of new shirts at Edison this Saturday.


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS 2007 King of the Death Matches*

*Night 1*
1. Barbed Wire Ropes, Barbed Wire Bat: Tank vs. Mickie Knuckles - ***1/4
2. Taipei Death Match: Necro Butcher vs. Rollin Hard - **1/2
3. Four Corners of Pain: Mad Man Pondo vs. Scotty Vortekz - ***1/4
4. Thumbtack Death Match: Drake Younger vs. Fukimoto - ***
5. TLC, Light Tubes & Barbed Wire Cage Match: Danny Havoc vs. Dysfunction - ***1/2
6. Home Run Derby Match: Mean Mitch Page vs. Freakshow - ***
7. Fans Bring the Weapons: Brain Damage vs. Insane Lane - ***
8. Fans Bring the Weapons: Deranged vs. Corporal Robinson - ***1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4

*Night 2*
1. Low Ki vs. Brandon Thomaselli - ***1/2 
2. Circle City Street Fight: Southern Rock (Hillbilly Jed & Indiana Kidd Jr.) vs. Naptown Dragons (Scotty Vortekz & OMG) - ***1/4
2nd Round:
3. Electrified Light Tubes: Mad Man Pondo vs. Corporal Robinson - **1/4
4. Fans Bring the Weapons: Mickie Knuckles vs. Brain Damage - ***1/2
5. Barbed Wire Boards, Barbed Wire Bat: Drake Younger vs. Dysfunction - ***1/4
6. Fans Bring the Weapons: Necro Butcher vs. Freakshow - ***3/4
Non-Tournament:
7. Fans Bring the Weapons: Mean & Hard vs. Insane Lane & Danny Havoc vs. Fukimoto & Deranged - ***1/2
Semi-Finals:
8. London Bridge Death Match: Dysfunction vs. Corporal Robinson - **1/4
9. Hot Coals & Lit Cigarettes Death Match: Brain Damage vs. Freakshow - **1/4
Finals:
10. No Rope Barbed Wire, 200 Light Tube Death Match: Freakshow vs. Corporal Robinson - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2

Overall tournament rating - ***1/2

(Watching Point Proven later tonight)


----------



## Role Model

What was the first show Dragon used Final Countdown as his music? I did know, but my ROH knowledge has mostly been forgotten these days. :$


----------



## -Mystery-

Role Model said:


> What was the first show Dragon used Final Countdown as his music? I did know, but my ROH knowledge has mostly been forgotten these days. :$


GBH IV


----------



## Spartanlax

^Enter The Dragon, I believe.

EDIT- And by Enter The Drago, I meant Glory By Honor IV...obviously.


----------



## MrPaiMei

It was Glory by Honor IV, Spartan. And excited to see your Point Proven ratings Mystery, wanna see if Rottweilers-TCB is worth the money.


----------



## JD13

UWA Hardcore ’UWA vs. Toryumon Night 1’ 5/25/07 - this show really interests me, but im holding off any orders for a while as i have alot of stuff to get through.
im looking forward to those point proven ratings as well, i orderd it last week.


----------



## bmxmadb53

All of my dvds-koecup have arrived.


----------



## watts63

bmxmadb53 said:


> All of my dvds-koecup have arrived.



Cool. I had been wondering how good this tournament was. Is PAC vs. El Generico pre-show match on it?


----------



## KingKicks

bmxmadb53 said:


> All of my dvds-koecup have arrived.


Oh no, KOE cup DVDs are arriving and there is a mess up going on with the post down here.

And to watts, yeah i've heard that match is on it.


----------



## watts63

benjo said:


> And to watts, yeah i've heard that match is on it.


WHERE CAN I BUY THE DAMN DVD THEN?!


----------



## JD13

bmxmadb53 said:


> All of my dvds-koecup have arrived.


lucky bastard, i live in the same damm country and they still havent arrived. Stupid royal mail.


----------



## KingKicks

watts63 said:


> WHERE CAN I BUY THE DAMN DVD THEN?!


Official Site lol


----------



## watts63

benjo said:


> Official Site lol



Website address? Sorry about yelling like that. I'm a mark for a Generico vs. PAC match.


----------



## MrPaiMei

watts63 said:


> Website address? Sorry about yelling like that. I'm a mark for a Generico vs. PAC match.


Have you seen the one from wXw? I'm uploading it as we speak.


----------



## watts63

MrPaiMei said:


> Have you seen the one from wXw? I'm uploading it as we speak.


No but I had heard about it. Thanks man.


----------



## JD13

watts63 said:


> Website address? Sorry about yelling like that. I'm a mark for a Generico vs. PAC match.


if memory serves that was a **** match. 
Also for anyone whos got the DVD, im the dude in the white NOAH shirt opposite the stage in the front row on night 2. Cant remember what i was wearing on night 1.
Feel free to mark out


----------



## watts63

JD13 said:


> if memory serves that was a **** match.
> Also for anyone whos got the DVD, im the dude in the white NOAH shirt opposite the stage in the front row on night 2. Cant remember what i was wearing on night 1.
> Feel free to mark out



Generico vs. PAC + 2/3 Falls + **** match = MUST F'N BUY!


----------



## JD13

watts63 said:


> Generico vs. PAC + 2/3 Falls + **** match = MUST F'N BUY!


:agree:


----------



## bmxmadb53

There appears to be a misunderstanding with my last post. I said dvds-koecup meaning Minus. Sorry for the misunderstanding. But, on the bright side my other orders did come. 

Guest Booker with Kevin Sullivan (Pretty boring so far)
KOTDM 2007 (Just kinda started to watch it)
Summer Scorcher
Point Proven
Autumn Armageddon

Once I finish watching all those I'll post my star ratings. This weekend I plan to take advantage of IWA-MS's new sale of buy 2 get 1 free in midlothian. I'm not exactly sure which dvds I will be buying, but chances are I'll be making a purchase.


----------



## erikstans07

Anyone got star ratings for ROH How We Roll?


----------



## watts63

bmxmadb53 said:


> There appears to be a misunderstanding with my last post. I said dvds-koecup meaning Minus. Sorry for the misunderstanding. But, on the bright side my other orders did come.


BOOOOOO! LOL!


----------



## Blasko

erikstans07 said:


> Anyone got star ratings for ROH How We Roll?


 Rated second worse show of 06. :agree:


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blasko- said:


> Rated second worse show of 06. :agree:


pretty much every LI show from 2006 is in the bottom 5 

doesn't mean there aren't some gems tho. Nigel vs. Delirious, Briscoes vs. Davey/KENTA, Aries vs. Jay, Aries vs. Nigel, Delirious/Davey vs. Daniels/Sydal.

edit: can anyone recommend Danny Havoc's best matches? both hardcore and straight up wrestling.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blasko- said:


> Rated second worse show of 06. :agree:


My brother bought that show, I watched it and got extremely bored.


----------



## X/L/AJ

sephy37 said:


> pretty much every LI show from 2006 is in the bottom 5
> 
> doesn't mean there aren't some gems tho. Nigel vs. Delirious, Briscoes vs. Davey/KENTA, Aries vs. Jay, Aries vs. Nigel, Delirious/Davey vs. Daniels/Sydal.
> 
> *edit: can anyone recommend Danny Havoc's best matches? both hardcore and straight up wrestling.*


His KOTDM 07 stuff, TOD 6 stuff, vs Brain Damage, & all his matches vs Drake come to mind. Havoc vs DJ Hyde from Any Questions? is pretty sweet too.


----------



## King_Kash

Since ROH is on big sale -- $10 dollars on DVD, so I am putting list which I should buy it since few show arent on star ratings that Platt posted on other thread... I am willing to buy up to 10-12 DVD

Here what I am looking for -- any ROH/CZW feud storyline, I am fan of any deathmatch such as Barbed Wire Match, Steve Corino's matches... Other than that, I dont care which show I must to buy

The Era of Honor Begins
Final Battle 2002
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies
Survival of the Fittest 2004
Survival of the Fittest 2005
Midnight Express Reunion
Redemption
Buffalo Stampede
Showdown in Motown
Vendetta
Hell Freezes Over
100th Show
Chi-Town Struggle
War of the Wire II
Destiny
Stalemate (I am looking for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd match series of Homicide/Danielson)
Do or Die IV (I am only interesting to see Empty Arena Match if its good)

Rep will be given, thanks in advance


----------



## McQueen

The Era of Honor Begins - (have not seen show)
Final Battle 2002 - (Have not seen)
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies - (have not seen, but Homicide vs Corino was excellent)
Survival of the Fittest 2004 - (good especially for 10)
Survival of the Fittest 2005 - (passible in general but at 10 its a decent choice)
Midnight Express Reunion - (BUY NOW!)
Redemption - (Pretty good show)
Buffalo Stampede - (Haven't seen it)
Showdown in Motown - (Haven't seen it)
Vendetta - (BUY NOW!)
Hell Freezes Over - (Very Good show)
100th Show - (Decent show but the main event is awesome)
Chi-Town Struggle - (Haven't seen it)
War of the Wire II - (Very Good and if you looking for a "Deathmatch" this is one of the best ROH has done)
Destiny - (Good show especially for 10)
Stalemate (I am looking for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd match series of Homicide/Danielson) - (the lumberjack match sucked this show was only decent)
Do or Die IV (I am only interesting to see Empty Arena Match if its good) - (haven't seen it)


----------



## King_Kash

^^^^ Alright, will ask other people for more help, thanks


----------



## Platt

bmxmadb53 said:


> All of my dvds-koecup have arrived.


WTF so it can get across to America quicker than it can get to me in the same country.

EDIT: Just seen your second post :$

And to whoever asked PAC vs Generico will definitely be on thats the reason we've been waiting a month because Alex refused to release it without that match.


----------



## KingKicks

King_Kash said:


> Since ROH is on big sale -- $10 dollars on DVD, so I am putting list which I should buy it since few show arent on star ratings that Platt posted on other thread... I am willing to buy up to 10-12 DVD
> 
> Here what I am looking for -- any ROH/CZW feud storyline, I am fan of any deathmatch such as Barbed Wire Match, Steve Corino's matches... Other than that, I dont care which show I must to buy
> 
> The Era of Honor Begins
> Final Battle 2002
> Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies
> Survival of the Fittest 2004
> Survival of the Fittest 2005
> Midnight Express Reunion
> Redemption
> Buffalo Stampede
> Showdown in Motown
> Vendetta
> Hell Freezes Over
> 100th Show
> Chi-Town Struggle
> War of the Wire II
> Destiny
> Stalemate (I am looking for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd match series of Homicide/Danielson)
> Do or Die IV (I am only interesting to see Empty Arena Match if its good)
> 
> Rep will be given, thanks in advance


The Era of Honor Begins - First show had Eddie Guerrero, and for $10 that would be enough to make me get it but also you add in the fantastic main event and it is definetly worth it for anyone.

Final Battle 2002 - I don't remember much about this except it having a letdown in Fleisch vs. Red and a good main event

Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies - Homicide vs. Corino beating the hell out of each other, Pretty damn great for $10

Survival of the Fittest 2004 - Best SOTF, for 10$ you can't go wrong with it.

Survival of the Fittest 2005 - My least favorite SOTF, just not all that of a show. Milano vs. Joe was good though.

Midnight Express Reunion - Joe vs. Danielson .... BUY!

Redemption - I LOVE this show, The main event is an all time ROH fave of mine and i think is worth $10 alone.

Buffalo Stampede - Corino is in the main event, he is against Danielson. You better get it lol. Plus a great NoDQ match between The Embassy and GenNext

Showdown in Motown - I can't remember much of this show to be honest, Aries/Shelley was good but not as good as it could of been, Sabin/Danielson was a good match and Styles/Sydal vs. Rave/Abyss was a fun tag match.

Vendetta - 1 of my favorite shows of 2005, Strong vs. Danielson was excellent, Joe vs. Daniels was great and the Embassy vs. GenNext was a fun match.

Hell Freezes Over - A very underrated show, it had alot of good to great singles matches. Whitmer/Joe, Daniels/Lethal, Danielson/Hero, Styles/Sydal)

100th Show - It's a decent show but it has a fantastic main event and a good Briscoes vs. Sydal and Styles match.

Chi-Town Struggle - another good show and it is the final stop before COD, and you can't really go wrong with KENTA vs. Aries and 

Danielson vs. Cabana
War of the Wire II - This is a great show, another good match between The Briscoes and Evans/Strong, an enjoyable four corner survival, 
another good Daniels/Sydal match and of course, the barbed wire match 

Destiny - Briscoes vs. Aries and Strong + Cide vs. Danielson + for $10 = Definetly a good buy plus Davey Richards debut match is pretty good.

Stalemate (I am looking for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd match series of Homicide/Danielson) - Meh it's a decent show only match i really enjoyed was Gibson vs. Aries

Do or Die IV (I am only interesting to see Empty Arena Match if its good) - Haven't seen this


----------



## Role Model

Best three shows of the year so far that are out on DVD please, thinking of getting back into ROH again.


----------



## Duke Silver

Finale
Supercard of Honor II
Good Times, Great Memories

I've only seen a handful of shows from this year though.


----------



## KingKicks

^^^^^^
Definetly those 3
All have MOTYC's.


----------



## Platt

For anyone who buys direct from IWA:MS



> We will be having a limited sale of buy 2 get 1 free. We are doing this because of the stolen sound system. The sale will be going on at the show this weekend in Midlo and possibly the shows next weekend. If you want to order thru Paypal or the mail ,just get in touch with me at [email protected] and we can get things set up for you. thanks Patti


----------



## T-C

Role Model said:


> Best three shows of the year so far that are out on DVD please, thinking of getting back into ROH again.


Finale
Supercard Of Honor 2 
Good Times Great Memories or Liverpool

Can't go wrong with any of those shows.


----------



## erikstans07

Platt said:


> For anyone who buys direct from IWA:MS


I go to their website and click on DVDs and it brings me nowhere.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

Would you say these are the must have ROH shows of 2007?

Respect Is Earned
FYF: Liverpool
FYF: Finale
SCOH II
Good Times, Great Memories
A Fight At The Roxbury

Should any be taken out, or any added? Only looking for the very best shows.


----------



## El Conquistador

I haven't seen "Respect Is Earned" or "AFATR", but "FYF: Finale", "SCOH II", and "Good Times, Great Memories" are all must own shows.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I just got Good Times, Great Memories. I would go watch it right now, but i'm too busy hunting for clues with this batman stuff lol. When I come back from the phillies game i'm going to i'll watch it and give my review


----------



## peep4life

*PWG 70/30*
TJ Perkins vs. Joey Ryan- **1/4
Rocky Romero vs. Alex Shelly- ***3/4 (Great match, would have been even better if given more time)
*#1 Contender Match* Ronin vs. Kevin Steen- *** 
"Scorpio Sky" vs. Top Gun Talwar- * (Awful match)
Scott Lost vs. Chris Sabin- ***
Davey Richards vs. Shingo- **2/3
Disco Machine vs. Human Tornado- **1/2
*PWG World Championship Title Match* El Generico vs. Christopher Daniels- *** 1/2
Overall Show ***1/4 
Solid show leading up to All Star Weekend, strong matches from top to bottom with Rocky/Shelly stealing the show.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

Not really a DVD request but more of a match suggestion. What Japanese matches in 2007 from the media section should I watch? ****+ match suggestions would be great.


----------



## McQueen

Thats_howIroll said:


> Not really a DVD request but more of a match suggestion. What Japanese matches in 2007 from the media section should I watch? ****+ match suggestions would be great.


Minoru Suzuki vs Yuji Nagata 1-4-07
Toshiaki Kawada vs Shinsuke Nakamura - 1-4-07
Briscoes vs Marvin/Suzuki - 1-21(?)-07
Shuji Kondo vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - 2-17-07
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Koji Kanemoto - 2-18-07
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Yuji Nagata - 4-13-07
Typhoon vs Muscle Outlawz 6 on 7 tag match - 4-17-07


Those 7 are all pretty good, I haven't seen some of the newer stuff like the ROH in japan stuff.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Good Times, Great Memories*

*Colt Cabana's Last Match*
Colt Cabana vs. Adam Pearce ***1/4 (Very Entertaining Match; Thank You Colt)

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Jay & Mark Briscoe (c) vs. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley ****3/4

Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans ***3/4 (Why Do Everyobdy Have This Match So Low? I Really Enjoyed This Match)

Tank Toland vs. Alex Payne *1/2

*ROH World Championship*
Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. SHINGO ****1/2

Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero ****

*Four Corner Survival*
Jimmy Rave vs. Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Brent Albright ***1/2-***3/4 (Surprised How Good This Was)

Christopher Daniels vs. Erick Stevens ***1/2 (Pretty Underrated Match)

*Six Man Mayhem*
Mike Quackenbush vs. Delirious vs. Jigsaw vs. Gran Akuma vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Hallowicked ***3/4 (CHIKARA Guys Stole This Match, Delirous & Primeau Were Just Apart of It)

****Good Promos By Jimmy Jacobs & MCMG; Great Segments of Cabana Memories; 
Promo of the Year Candidate By Christopher Daniels; Meh Promo From The Briscoes; OK Promos By Tank Toland & No Remorse Crop****


Does Anyone Have The Cabana vs. McGuinness Soccer Riot Match?​


----------



## Blasko

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> My brother bought that show, I watched it and got extremely bored.


 My friend who goes to all the LI shows told me it was one of the worse experience of her life. 

That and she said that LI arena is nothing but suck. No ATM machine, the fans are nothing but TNApes, sound sucks and that the AC is MURDER.


----------



## watts63

-Blasko- said:


> My friend who goes to all the LI shows told me it was one of the worse experience of her life.
> 
> That and she said that LI arena is nothing but suck. No ATM machine, the fans are nothing but TNApes, sound sucks and that the AC is MURDER.


Wow! Yep I'm definetly not buying that DVD now & probably ever.


----------



## Platt

Incredible turnaround by IWA:MS



> Dinger will have the DVDs ready from last weekend...the Bad Blood Rising show from Joliet and the Gory Days 3 DVD from Sellersburg and give them to us on Saturday.
> 
> Mickie will be bringing the DVD burner machine to Midlothian so we will be able to make copies of those shows for the fans and you'll be able to purchase those in the buy 2 get 1 free sale.
> 
> Tracy Smothers was on commentary for most of Gory Days 3 with Jim Fannin and Smooth so if you are a fan of Tracy on commentary...this DVD is must have.
> 
> These shows should be must have just to see the two Ian Rotten vs. Freak Show knock down drag out fights.
> 
> See you in Midlothian.


----------



## Role Model

Right think I'm going to order: 

Joe Vs Punk II
Final Battle 2004
Redemption
Vendetta
Fourth Anniversary Show
Death Before Dishonor IV

Just $10 shows, cause I'm being cheap. If anyone has some better suggestions of $10 shows, make a list and post them, thnx.


----------



## El Conquistador

Platt said:


> Incredible turnaround by IWA:MS


Oh, damn. The tempation has become that much stronger. I'll be picking both of those up tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Caligula

Role Model said:


> Right think I'm going to order:
> 
> Joe Vs Punk II
> Final Battle 2004
> Redemption
> Vendetta
> Fourth Anniversary Show
> Death Before Dishonor IV
> 
> Just $10 shows, cause I'm being cheap. If anyone has some better suggestions of $10 shows, make a list and post them, thnx.


I'd get Best In The World over The Fourth Anniversary Show tbh.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4497324-post9104.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4498315-post9106.html

There's my ratings for both shows.


----------



## Blasko

watts63 said:


> Wow! Yep I'm definetly not buying that DVD now & probably ever.


 She told me she was the only one booing Christian and screamed "DON'T COME BACK" after the match.

:$


----------



## ROH

CaliGula said:


> I'd get Best In The World over The Fourth Anniversary Show tbh.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4497324-post9104.html
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4498315-post9106.html
> 
> There's my ratings for both shows.


HELL no, don't get BiTW over 4YA. Even if you think the double main event for BiTW wasn't extrememly dissapointing, the undercard has really nothing on it to go out of your way for. 4YA has an all around great card, and 2 awesome ****1/4_1/2 title matches.


-----


*Dragon Gate: Infinity 65*

1. Hollywood Gyakuyunyuu! Extreme Comedy Match: Don Fujii vs. Stalker Ichikawa - *DUD* (A worthless 15 minutes segment to set up Ichikawa vs Nagate at KOBE)

2. Genki Horiguchi & Dr. Muscle vs. K-ness & Yasushi Kanda - ***1/2* (Fine little tag match)

3. Special Tag Match: CIMA & Gamma vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Masaaki Mochizuki - ****1/2* (Good tag match, and it had Masaaaki Mochuzuki in it, which makes it good anyway)

4. 3 Way Match: Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Gamma vs. CIMA - ***1/4* (really wasn't much special)

5. Open the Dream Gate Title Contendership: Gamma vs. CIMA - ***** (Gamma actually sucks. Still the match was pretty good and hot)

6. 3 Way Tag Match: Magnitude Kishiwada, Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid, Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito vs. Shingo Takagi, BxB Hulk & Cyber Kong - *****1/2* (Dragon Gate *MOTY* so far! This wnet 33 minutes, and didn't drag for ONE second. It also had some of the best nearfalls I've ever seen. Would get ****3/4, but the lack of pinfalls up until Typhoon's elimination was stupid, and BxB Hulk kicked out of too much in the final 5 minutes)

*Overall thoughts*: The undercard isn't much, but the main event is 100% must see, so yeah, this show is more than worth watching. Most of the show didn't feel very improtant though, because it was just setting up KOBE really.

*Overall Score*: 7.5/10. Must see for the main event though.


----------



## Caligula

ROH™ said:


> HELL no, don't get BiTW over 4YA. Even if you think the double main event for BiTW wasn't extrememly dissapointing, the undercard has really nothing on it to go out of your way for. 4YA has an all around great card, and 2 awesome ****1/4_1/2 title matches.


rofl, my bad for preferring one show over another.


----------



## ROH

CaliGula said:


> rofl, my bad for preferring one show over another.


Sorry my post probably did seem a bit agressive, I just think BiTW is one of the most overrated shows ever.


----------



## Caligula

ROH™ said:


> Sorry my post probably did seem a bit agressive, I just think BiTW is one of the most overrated shows ever.


Overrated? 

Hmm, I never really see anybody mention it that match. I think it's a bit underrated tbh.


----------



## MMAWrestlingfan07

can anyone review Time to Man Up, Fight at the Roxbury, or Domination for me?? Rep to anyone who can help.


----------



## ROH

CaliGula said:


> Overrated?
> 
> Hmm, I never really see anybody mention it that match. I think it's a bit underrated tbh.


As a matter of fact, as part of my ROH Milestone series for Pulse Wrestling, I'm gonna start a full review of it tomorrow. When the review is done you'll see why I don't like the show.


----------



## Platt

Check out the star ratings thread for TTMU & FATR ratings.


----------



## JD13

Chikara: Rey De Voladores
Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet vs. Pac vs. Retail Dragon - ***3/4(amazing opener)
Ruckus vs. Equinox vs. Jigsaw vs. Lince Dorado - ***1/4
Order Of The Neo Solar Temple vs. Tim Donst, Drew Gulak & Andy Sumner - **1/2
Larry Sweeney vs. Shane Storm - **1/2
Lance Steel vs. Fire Ant - **
Eddie Kingston vs. Hallowicked - N/R
BLK OUT vs. The Colony - **
Chuck Taylor vs. Lince Dorado - ***
Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****1/4(Awesome stuff)
Cheech & Cloudy vs. F.I.S.T. - ***3/4(poor cloudy, good match)

Very good show, im starting to realy love Chikara.


----------



## ROH

^ Fine, fine ratings


----------



## JD13

^^^ Well, i try


----------



## Role Model

Role Model said:


> Right think I'm going to order:
> 
> Joe Vs Punk II
> Final Battle 2004
> Redemption
> Vendetta
> Fourth Anniversary Show
> Death Before Dishonor IV
> 
> Just $10 shows, cause I'm being cheap. If anyone has some better suggestions of $10 shows, make a list and post them, thnx.


Just so my question doesn't get totally lost. :$


----------



## T-C

Role Model said:


> Just so my question doesn't get totally lost. :$


I really enjoyed Chi-Town Struggle and moreso Weekend of Champions Night 2.

I'm not sure what I would leave out from your original list, but WOC2 was a really good show, and well worth a $10 buy.


----------



## watts63

Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness I ****3/4.

Buy WOC Night 2 for that match. It was one of the most underrated shows I ever seen.


----------



## Caligula

Role Model said:


> Just so my question doesn't get totally lost. :$


Ring Of Homicide too. I don't remember you ever saying you had it tbh


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS Point Proven*
1. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Jack Thriller vs. Ricochet vs. Billy Roc - ***1/4
2. CJ Otis & Fukimoto vs. Akira Raijin & Brute Issei - **
3. "Black Machismo" Jay Lethal vs. Tracy Smothers vs. Z-Barr - **
4. Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Cheech & Cloudy vs. Ruckus, Sabian, Ricky Reyes & B-Boy - ***3/4
5. Falls Count Anywhere Match: Mickie Knuckles vs. Rachel Summerlyn - **3/4
6. TLC Match: The Iron Saints vs. Notorious Inc. vs. The Naptown Dragons - ***3/4
7. 2 out of 3 Falls: Human Tornado vs. Matt Sydal - ***1/2
8. Hotstuff Hernandez vs. Drake Younger - ***1/2
9. Chuck Taylor vs. Josh Abercrombie - ***1/2
10. Homicide & Low Ki vs. Necro Butcher & Toby Klein - ****1/4
11. Hardcore Rumble: Deranged & Brain Damage vs. Tank & Iceberg vs. Insane Lane & Freakshow vs. Darin Childs & Massive - ***1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> *IWA-MS Point Proven*
> 10. Homicide & Low Ki vs. Necro Butcher & Toby Klein - ****1/4


Must...see...that...match.

-----------

The funniest match of the year right now I have to give it to Colt Cabana vs. Delirious I. OMG that was so funny I cried. UK crowd was right on point with this match.

2nd Place: Colt Cabana vs. Delirious II
3rd Place: Don Fujii vs. Stalker Ichikawa Z


----------



## Caligula

Just bought Death Before Dishonor IV










Hopefully Fight Of The Century is included in the next $10 sale.


----------



## MrPaiMei

watts63 said:


> Must...see...that...match.
> 
> -----------
> 
> The funniest match of the year right now I have to give it to Colt Cabana vs. Delirious I. OMG that was so funny I cried. UK crowd was right on point with this match.
> 
> 2nd Place: Colt Cabana vs. Delirious II
> 3rd Place: Don Fujii vs. Stalker Ichikawa Z


It was upped by mike-e in my request thread, shave off 5 minutes and you have a legit MOTYC. As is, ****.


----------



## bmxmadb53

IWA-MS Point Proven
1. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Jack Thriller vs. Ricochet vs. Billy Roc - ***1/4
2. CJ Otis & Fukimoto vs. Akira Raijin & Brute Issei - **
3. "Black Machismo" Jay Lethal vs. Tracy Smothers vs. Z-Barr - Negative *
4. Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Cheech & Cloudy vs. Ruckus, Sabian, Ricky Reyes & B-Boy - ***
5. Falls Count Anywhere Match: Mickie Knuckles vs. Rachel Summerlyn - *
6. TLC Match: The Iron Saints vs. Notorious Inc. vs. The Naptown Dragons - **
7. 2 out of 3 Falls: Human Tornado vs. Matt Sydal - ****
8. Hotstuff Hernandez vs. Drake Younger - ***
9. Chuck Taylor vs. Josh Abercrombie - ***
10. Homicide & Low Ki vs. Necro Butcher & Toby Klein - ****
11. Hardcore Rumble: Deranged & Brain Damage vs. Tank & Iceberg vs. Insane Lane & Freakshow vs. Darin Childs & Massive - ***

Overall: Not bad, but I'd get it for the last few matches.


----------



## Sephiroth

soo...is anyone gonna upload Human Tornado vs. Matt Sydal from Point Proven?


----------



## bmxmadb53

sephy37 said:


> soo...is anyone gonna upload Human Tornado vs. Matt Sydal from Point Proven?


I'm sure we've all heard of a section of the site called Wrestling Media Requests.


----------



## Caligula

*Best Of Bret Hart (IVP)*

Bret Hart vs. Animal Hamaguchi - *1/2 (Few minutes are clipped)
Bret Hart/British Bulldog vs. Cobra/Fujinami - ***1/2
Bret Hart vs. Shunji Takano - **
Bret Hart vs. Tiger Mask - ***3/4
Bret Hart vs. British Bulldog - ***1/4 (Great for 8 minutes)
Bret Hart vs. Tiger Mask - ***1/4
Hart/Dynamite Kid/Greg Valentine vs. Tiger Mask/Fujinami/Kimura - ***1/4
Bret Hart vs. Tiger Mask - ***3/4

Overall - ***1/2

Bret was the WWF Champion when his match with Bulldog happened. I looked it up and it's from "December 1995: Stu Hart's 80th birthday was celebrated with a special "Night to Remember" event at the Stampede Corral." Needless to say that match must be a rarity, and I'm glad to have it on DVD. 

A must buy if you're a Bret Hart fan.


----------



## McQueen

Role Model said:


> Right think I'm going to order:
> 
> Joe Vs Punk II
> Final Battle 2004
> Redemption
> Vendetta
> Fourth Anniversary Show
> Death Before Dishonor IV
> 
> Just $10 shows, cause I'm being cheap. If anyone has some better suggestions of $10 shows, make a list and post them, thnx.





ROH said:


> You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:
> 
> -Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)
> 
> -ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Punk & Cabana vs. The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles, Homicide vs. Danielson)
> 
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> 
> -Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match)
> 
> -Escape From New York 7/9/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong ROH Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries, Homicide vs. Jay Lethal)
> 
> -Vendetta 11/5/05- (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss, & Prince Nana vs. Austin Aries, AJ Styles, Jack Evans, & Matt Sydal in an 8 Man Tag Team War)
> 
> 
> -Hell Freezes Over 1/14/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. BJ Whitmer, AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal)
> 
> -Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Aries & Strong vs. Danielson & Lethal for the ROH Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki; Trios Tournament 2006)
> 
> -Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
> 
> -Best in the World 3/25/06 (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans; Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley)
> 
> -Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
> 
> -Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
> 
> -Death Before Dishonor IV 7/15/06 (ROH vs. CZW Cage of Death; Bryan Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt ROH World Title Match)
> 
> -Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)


IMO, these are the best buys out of the current $10 sale. Just download Joe v Punk II's main event and same with Final Battle 2004, both shows pretty much suck except the matches involving the samoan.

If you want my opinion on narrowing it down to six I'd say get 
Vendetta, WOC: N2, Escape from NY, Midnight Express Reunion, Death Before Dishonor II pt 1 and Death Before Dishonor IV



CaliGula said:


> rofl, my bad for preferring one show over another.


Don't be such a hypocrite Cali you do nothing but attack other peoples opinions around here.


----------



## Role Model

Thanks for all the help peeps. 

As for ROHomicide which Cali recommended, I've already got it, sames goes for Destiny and WOC2.

I've already Punk/Joe II downloaded, and just wanted to have it on DVD as the version I've been watching for so long is awful quality, but I might get another DVD instead of that seeing as it looks to be a one match show.

I was wondering if Generation Now and Escape From New York were any good as I never really see anyone talk about it.

I won't be making my order till monday, so there's still plenty of time for people to throw in their two cents.


----------



## McQueen

Role Model said:


> I've already Punk/Joe II downloaded, and just wanted to have it on DVD as the version I've been watching for so long is awful quality, but I might get another DVD instead of that seeing as it looks to be a one match show.
> 
> I was wondering if Generation Now and Escape From New York were any good as I never really see anyone talk about it.


Just watch Joe vs Punk II match then, that and Shelley vs Jacobs "I Quit" are really the only two matches worth watching.

Escape From New York while may not have my highest averages in star ratings is in my top 10 favorite show. Fun segements between Punk and Foley and every match is at least solid. Hell at that show even the crappy talent like the special K guys, Dunn & Marco and especially the Carnage Crew bring there "A Game" to the table.

Generation Now while not overwhelming is another show that really doesn't even have one bad match just nothing MOTYC or anything. It would be a great buy at $10


----------



## Role Model

Has Midnight Express Reunion got anything else really worth seeing or is it just Joe/Danielson, which I do believe I've downloaded and seen, although it was a while ago now.


----------



## McQueen

Role Model said:


> Has Midnight Express Reunion got anything else really worth seeing or is it just Joe/Danielson, which I do believe I've downloaded and seen, although it was a while ago now.


Haha, Ironically I checked the show ratings stickied thread cause I knew I was the only one to star rate MER and this was my post.



> Midnight Express Reunion
> Havana Pitbulls vs Izzy & Angel Dust - ** 1/2
> Jimmy Rave vs Trent Acid vs Josh Daniels vs BJ Whitmer - ** 1/2
> Low Ki vs Jay Lethal - ****
> Homicide vs Nigel McGuinness - *** 3/4
> Generation Next vs CM Punk, Ace Steel & Jimmy Jacobs w/Steamboat - *** 1/2
> Fun Midnight Express segment
> Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson (there best match easily) - **** 3/4
> 
> Escape From New York
> Dunn, Marcos & Dixie vs Lacey's Angels & Vordell Walker - ** 3/4
> Whitmer & Jacobs vs Carnage Crew - *** 1/4
> Alex Shelley vs Jimmy Rave vs James Gibson vs Azriel - *** 1/4
> Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries - ****
> Colt Cabana vs Nigel McGuinness - *** 1/2
> Homicide vs Jay lethal - *** 1/4
> CM Punk vs Roderick Strong - ****


Low Ki brings the best out of Lethal, who to me is normally fairly bland so they had a great match, Homicide vs Nigel was great, the 6 man tag was pretty good and I still think that show has the best Joe/Danielson match ever. And while it runs a little long the Midnight Express segment is quite fun with all the special appearances and of course the "microphone god" Jim Cornette is there. Really outstanding show even by recent ROH shows let alone late '04

Homecoming kinda sucks to be honest. Daniels vs Punk is a big let down and the best match on the card features Jimmy Rave. :$


----------



## Role Model

Looks like I'll get Midnight Express Reunion then, thanks. 


Is The Homecoming any good? The two last matches interest me.

EDIT - oh. Looks like I'll give that a miss then.


----------



## McQueen

Styles vs Rave street fight is fairly entertaining as well as the 6 man on the show but Punk/Daniels is very dissipointing and the undercard pretty much sucks. The main event match goes 60 minutes and they don't do a great job of keeping the match interesting aside from the last few minutes.


----------



## Role Model

Oh rit, Redemption looks good on paper and I've heard loads of people say it's good, but you wouldn't recommend it, no?


----------



## McQueen

Role Model said:


> Oh rit, Redemption looks good on paper and I've heard loads of people say it's good, but you wouldn't recommend it, no?


That show i'd recommend, the 4 way main is very good as well as the 6 man tag. Again Ki vs Lethal is good stuff and Matt Hardy vs Homicide is decent concitering Matt Hardy is in it and he's a bit of a styles clash with Cide. Spanky vs Cabana is a dissipointment cause they work it comedy style as opposed to actually wrestle and the 4 corner and tag title match both kinda sucked. Not something I'd tell you you "must have" but at 10 buck it's a steal. If you want it get it.


----------



## Role Model

Right so my order is looking like this:

Midnight Express Reunion
Escape From New York
Redemption
Vendetta
Death Before Dishonor IV
Generation Now

And I might be able to stretch to two more shows.


----------



## McQueen

Role Model said:


> Right so my order is looking like this:
> 
> Midnight Express Reunion
> Escape From New York
> Redemption
> Vendetta
> Death Before Dishonor IV
> Generation Now
> 
> And I might be able to stretch to two more shows.


That looks like a good order to me.


----------



## JD13

After seeing some ratings for Point proven i cant wait for it to arrive. Sounds like a great overall show.


----------



## ROH

bmxmadb53 said:


> IWA-MS Point Proven
> 1. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Jack Thriller vs. Ricochet vs. Billy Roc - ***1/4


No partial ratings, eh?


----------



## -Mystery-

bmxmadb53 said:


> IWA-MS Point Proven
> 1. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Jack Thriller vs. Ricochet vs. Billy Roc - ***1/4
> 2. CJ Otis & Fukimoto vs. Akira Raijin & Brute Issei - **
> 3. "Black Machismo" Jay Lethal vs. Tracy Smothers vs. Z-Barr - Negative *
> 4. Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Cheech & Cloudy vs. Ruckus, Sabian, Ricky Reyes & B-Boy - ***
> 5. Falls Count Anywhere Match: Mickie Knuckles vs. Rachel Summerlyn - *
> 6. TLC Match: The Iron Saints vs. Notorious Inc. vs. The Naptown Dragons - **
> 7. 2 out of 3 Falls: Human Tornado vs. Matt Sydal - ****
> 8. Hotstuff Hernandez vs. Drake Younger - ***
> 9. Chuck Taylor vs. Josh Abercrombie - ***
> 10. Homicide & Low Ki vs. Necro Butcher & Toby Klein - ****
> 11. Hardcore Rumble: Deranged & Brain Damage vs. Tank & Iceberg vs. Insane Lane & Freakshow vs. Darin Childs & Massive - ***
> 
> Overall: Not bad, but I'd get it for the last few matches.


Your ratings suck when you don't use partial stars. You severely underrated Younger/Hernandez, Abercrombie/Taylor, TLC match, and the 8-Man Tag. You also severely overrated Tornado/Sydal (It was the same exact match they had at Summer Scorcher but under 2 out of 3 fall rules). Tornado sucks bad.


----------



## watts63

Has anybody seen Chris Bosh's movie & best of "Lioncock"? I saw the trailer for it & that had to be the funniest trailer I had ever seen lol. Bosh is the next karate star in the making.


----------



## Blasko

I saw clips of Lioncock. 

Needless to say, I cried. :$


----------



## watts63

-Blasko- said:


> I saw clips of Lioncock.
> 
> Needless to say, I cried. :$


Well that sums up everything lol.


----------



## Duke Silver

Just a couple of matches that I watched today:

*Midnight Express Reunion*
Joe vs. Danielson - *****3/4*

*Era of Honor Begins*
Super Crazy vs. Eddie Guerrero - ****1/2*

_*Kenta/Joe*_
Kenta Kobashi vs. Samoa Joe - *******


----------



## Blasko

WORLD said:


> _*Kenta/Joe*_
> Kenta Kobashi vs. Samoa Joe - *******


 *Still feels that Kobashi/Joe is over rated.*

:side:


----------



## watts63

A couple of random Joe vs. Danielson matches I watched:

*ROH Fight of the Century*
****-****1/4

*PWG The Musical*
****1/4

*ROH Midnight Express Reunion*
****1/2


----------



## Platt

Preview of Shimmer Volume 10 cover


----------



## watts63

The SHIMMER covers gets better & better every time.


----------



## McQueen

Platt what are the best SHIMMER shows, i've seen quite a bit of V.5 but that's it.


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> Platt what are the best SHIMMER shows, i've seen quite a bit of V.5 but that's it.



My top 3 are 6, 7 & 8 you can't go wrong with any of those.


----------



## drogseth

If this has been asked in this thread already I am sorry.

What are the best sites to get Indy DVDs? 
-What promotions DVDs do they have?
-What type of prices?
-Any other information that could be helpful.


----------



## watts63

drogseth said:


> If this has been asked in this thread already I am sorry.
> 
> What are the best sites to get Indy DVDs?


www.highspots.com
www.smartmarkvideo.com
www.rohwrestling.com
www.rfvideo.com
www.ebay.com (you can find sone good indy dvds for a lower price sometimes)


----------



## GenerationNeXt

My review for Good Times, Great Memories 

Six Man Mayhem - *** (Jigsaw, Akuma, and Quackenbush all impressed me)
Daniels Vs Stevens - ***1/4 (Awesome promo by Daniels at the end)
Albright Vs Rave Vs Whitmer Vs Rave - **1/2
Aries Vs Romero - **** (Awesome match between two of my favorite wrestlers)
Morishima Vs Shingo - ****(Just plain awesome)
Toland Vs Payne - * 
Briscoe Bros. Vs MCMG - ****1/2 ("I just hate ********" 'nuff said, this match was amazing)
Cabana Vs Pearce - **

Overall - Great show


----------



## King_Kash

I am looking some ROH show events on those list

Steve Corino lost his hearing (ear)
Colt/Homicide in Chicago Street Fight
one of Bryan Danielson's most brutal match (cuz I watched FYF Finale DVD and saw 5 years running of ROH title on Danielson's crazy jump from ring into crowd chair and blood, just wonder which one of his most brutal match)
which match is most brutal between Steve Corino/Homicide? Also Joe/Punk?
Mick Foley vs Samoa Joe? Good match?


----------



## Corey

King_Kash said:


> I am looking some ROH show events on those list
> 
> *Steve Corino lost his hearing (ear)*
> *Colt/Homicide in Chicago Street Fight*
> *one of Bryan Danielson's most brutal match (cuz I watched FYF Finale DVD and saw 5 years running of ROH title on Danielson's crazy jump from ring into crowd chair and blood, just wonder which one of his most brutal match)*
> which match is most brutal between Steve Corino/Homicide? Also Joe/Punk?
> Mick Foley vs Samoa Joe? Good match?


Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies (vs. Homicide)
Better Than Our Best
The jump into the chair is from I believe his match with Nigel McGuinness at Weekend of Champions Night 2. Awesome match, but not for everyone...


----------



## Future Star

Corino really lost his hearing in that match?


----------



## McQueen

Future Star said:


> Corino really lost his hearing in that match?


Yeah, the calloused part of homicide's thumb hit him right in the ear and shattered the bone inside. He talked about it a little on his Straight Shootin.


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> Yeah, the calloused part of homicide's thumb hit him right in the ear and shattered the bone inside. He talked about it a little on his Straight Shootin.


And Corino managed to still have a great match with Homicide.


----------



## McQueen

watts63 said:


> And Corino managed to still have a great match with Homicide.


Corino said he professionally respects Homicide a lot, they "just don't personally like each other due to conflicting personalities" he says. I was surprised he didn't go out of his way to bury him on that shoot but he was pretty civil about it.


----------



## Future Star

I was just watching a 3 and a half min. highlight vid of PWG Based on a True Story, it looked phenomanal. Probably know the answer already but, is it worth the buy?


----------



## watts63

Future Star said:


> I was just watching a 3 and a half min. highlight vid of PWG Based on a True Story, it looked phenomanal. Probably know the answer already but, is it worth the buy?


For what I heard, Frankie Kazarian vs. Scorpio Sky & Human Tornado vs. Joey Ryan was worth the buy from several PWG fans.

I think someone said Tornado/Ryan was a legit MOTYC.


----------



## Future Star

watts63 said:


> For what I heard, Frankie Kazarian vs. Scorpio Sky & Human Tornado vs. Joey Ryan was worth the buy from several PWG fans.
> 
> I think someone said Tornado/Ryan was a legit MOTYC.


From what i saw of both, they looked like MOTYC, i am gonna buy this


----------



## watts63

Future Star said:


> From what i saw of both, they looked like MOTYC, i am gonna buy this


Human Tornado's Flipping Piledriver To The Table Was Sick. Also heard that Cape Fear vs. Los Luchas was very good.


----------



## Homicide_187

*ROH Race To The Top Night 1 Ratings*

BJ Whitmer/Pelle Primeau - **** (Pre match beatdown gets the rating bumped up a bit)
Davey Richards/Jigsaw - ****3/4*
Claudio Castagnoli/Hallowicked - ***1/2*
Mike Quackenbush/Matt Sydal - *****
Chris Hero/Stevens - ***1/2*
Four Way Fray - ****1/4*
El Generico/Delirious - *****
Matt Cross/Brent Albright - ****
Kevin Steen/Jack Evans - ******
Jay and Mark/Nigel & Dragon - *****1/2*


----------



## Future Star

Homicide_187 said:


> *ROH Race To The Top Night 1 Ratings*
> 
> BJ Whitmer/Pelle Primeau - **** (Pre match beatdown gets the rating bumped up a bit)
> Davey Richards/Jigsaw - ****3/4*
> Claudio Castagnoli/Hallowicked - ***1/2*
> Mike Quackenbush/Matt Sydal - *****
> Chris Hero/Stevens - ***1/2*
> Four Way Fray - ****1/4*
> El Generico/Delirious - *****
> Matt Cross/Brent Albright - ****
> Kevin Steen/Jack Evans - ******
> *Jay and Mark/Nigel & Dragon* - *****1/2*


I trust your ratings, but from the results last night it was given ****, great either way i guess


----------



## Caligula

Hmmm, looks pretty good Cide. I'm interested in the main event and Steen/Evans.


----------



## King_Kash

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies (vs. Homicide)
> Better Than Our Best
> The jump into the chair is from I believe his match with Nigel McGuinness at Weekend of Champions Night 2. Awesome match, but not for everyone...


Thanks, WOC Night 2 DVD is worth to buy?


----------



## McQueen

King_Kash said:


> Thanks, WOC Night 2 DVD is worth to buy?


In a word, yes

Just watched an old All Japan tag match from '86 with Jumbo Tsuruta/Genichiro Tenryu vs Riki Choshu/Yoshiaki Yatsu. Nice mix of awesome old schoolin' and brawling, lot of heat and the crowd is white hot as only All Japan crowds tend to get. **** 1/2 of crisp old school goodness.

Genichiro Tenryu & Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Yoshiaki Yatsu & Riki Choshu (1/28/86) - **** 1/2


----------



## Blasko

Rave/Homicide from FYF:NYC got *** 1/2 from me. 

....And the LARGE upcoming movie in my sig gets ***************** stars. :agree:


----------



## McQueen

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

EPIC SIGNATURE!

Rave/Homicide was a good match, for the 1st 7-8 minutes then it started to drag on and suck. That match was a causuality of the ROH "longer matches are better" mentality.


----------



## Sephiroth

King_Kash said:


> Thanks, WOC Night 2 DVD is worth to buy?


yes.

Sydal vs. Danielson rocks, best of their series. *** 3/4 imo.

Nigel vs. Dragon is great and since the 20 countout has been booked properly for Nigel after this match, the finish is better in retrospect imo. the first time i thought the countout finish was hokey. Nigel really brings his A game here and has his best match so far (besides Nigel/Aries). **** 1/4 imo.

Tag Title Match, pretty good title defense but i was hoping for more considering they defended against Shelley and Rave. *** 3/4 

Super Dragon vs. Whitmer is pretty good. Dragon kills Whitmer and hilarity ensues. *** 1/2

those are the stand out matches. 

Joe/Claudio is maybe **, i remember being underwhelmed that Joe was in the worst match of the night.

it also shows highlights of the awesome brawl at the end of WOC: Night 1


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> EPIC SIGNATURE!
> 
> Rave/Homicide was a good match, for the 1st 7-8 minutes then it started to drag on and suck. That match was a causuality of the ROH "longer matches are better" mentality.


 Thanks for the completement. I really need support for this.


----------



## Caligula

I laughed too.


----------



## Sephiroth

it's almost as if Inoki's chin is taunting Ali's double chin to fisticuffs chinicuffs


----------



## Blasko

CaliGula said:


> I laughed too.


 We all did. 

On topic, after watching DANGEROUS K~! vs Vader from some old AJPW show, It got **** from me. 

:$


----------



## Spartanlax

FYI: currently ripping and uploading Morishima/Strong from Domination (***1/4 or ***1/2). Very cool match.


----------



## MrPaiMei

YAY~!


----------



## watts63

WOO-HOO!


----------



## Spartanlax

Well, since I got a great pop the first time...

...I'll be doing Briscoes vs KOW 2/3 falls right after!


----------



## watts63

Spartanlax said:


> Well, since I got a great pop the first time...
> 
> ...I'll be doing Briscoes vs KOW 2/3 falls right after!


We're not worthy!


----------



## Caligula

Best of Dynamite Kid (2 Discs)
AJPW 06/03/1994 June 3rd 1994 (Anything extra included besides Misawa/Kawada?)
Best of Ric Flair V.2
Best of Vader

Anybody have ratings for any of these? I'm still on the fence on the Dynamite Kid comp.

And, when is the IVP dude supposed to be back from vacation, or is he already back?


----------



## MrPaiMei

SPARTAN! SPARTAN! SPARTAN!

And Cali, do not consider 6/3/94, it is a must buy. Not in a "I gotta see that" way, in a "THIS MATCH MUST BE SEEN ASAP" way. Best match ever, all time.


----------



## Caligula

I've already seen the match. I just want it on DVD, and to know if there's anything else on there.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Depends on where your buying from. Most likely not since the Misawa vs. Kawada chapter will take up over an hour and most puro DVD's stay under 2 hours for quality purposes.


----------



## Caligula

Everything I listed is from IVP, so yeah...


----------



## watts63

CHIKARA Torneo Cibernetico 2006

Cheech, Cloudy, Eddie Kingston, Hallowicked, Mike Quackenbusch, NSE & Shane Storm vs. Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Iron Saints, Larry Sweeney & Team FIST

****1/4(I f'n loved this match; I wish CHIKARA does these matches against ROH & PWG someday).


----------



## Blasko

tbh, Kawada/Misawa is worth the 3 dollars. 

I need to re-watch that match...again.


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> CHIKARA Torneo Cibernetico 2006
> 
> Cheech, Cloudy, Eddie Kingston, Hallowicked, Mike Quackenbusch, NSE & Shane Storm vs. Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Iron Saints, Larry Sweeney & Team FIST
> 
> ****1/4(I f'n loved this match; I wish CHIKARA does these matches against ROH & PWG someday).


I knew you'd like it.


----------



## McQueen

CaliGula said:


> Best of Dynamite Kid (2 Discs)
> AJPW 06/03/1994 June 3rd 1994 (Anything extra included besides Misawa/Kawada?)
> Best of Ric Flair V.2
> Best of Vader
> 
> Anybody have ratings for any of these? I'm still on the fence on the Dynamite Kid comp.
> 
> And, when is the IVP dude supposed to be back from vacation, or is he already back?


If you don't get the Dynamite Kid comp, your flat out lame. One of the best f'n things on IVP, most of the matches on that compilation are really awesome. Then again Dynamite Kid is my 2nd favorite wrestler of all time so maybe I'm a little bias.


----------



## T-C

McQueen said:


> If you don't get the Dynamite Kid comp, your flat out lame. One of the best f'n things on IVP, most of the matches on that compilation are really awesome. Then again Dynamite Kid is my 2nd favorite wrestler of all time so maybe I'm a little bias.


Impossible to be biased regarding Dynamite, he was just that good.


----------



## McQueen

T-C said:


> Impossible to be biased regarding Dynamite, he was just that good.


:lmao this is true.


----------



## El Conquistador

Purchased seven IWA-MS DVD's yesterday as a part of the 2 for 1 sale they had to compensate for the loss of their sound system. Here's what the order looks like:

-Gory Days 3
-Bad Blood Rising
-Point Proven
-Summer Scorcher
-King of the Deathmatches 2007
-Morris Mayhem 2
-A Merry Funkin' Christmas

I've already watched Gory Days 3 and let me just pass the word and say it was a pretty phenomenal show. Webb/Taylor is my comedy match of the year, Corp/Rollin Hard was outstanding, and the Barbed Wire Match was equally as good. I hope to have ratings up after I finish Night 2 of KOTDM's.


----------



## McQueen

M.W. said:


> Purchased seven IWA-MS DVD's yesterday as a part of the 2 for 1 sale they had to compensate for the loss of their sound system.


Pardon the pun but Ian has rotten luck. :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador

McQueen said:


> Pardon the pun but Ian has rotten luck. :lmao


Yeah, unfortunately. Sad thing is, he'll be the first one to admit it, too.


----------



## bmxmadb53

As part of the iwa-ms dvd sale, previously talked about by M.W., I made a small purchase.

Gory Days 3
Bad Blood Rising
Dedication

I watched Gory Days 3 and I completely agree that it was a great show. I was at Bad Blood Rising so I can tell you first hand that the last 3 deathmatches were great. I haven't had the pleasure of watching Dedication yet, but I plan to sometime this week.


----------



## dman88

Can anyone give me the best IWA-MS show that is not a tournament? I already have We're No Joke, Simply the Best 7, and A Matter of Pride 05.


----------



## Spartanlax

Hurt 2007, Winter Wars 2007, April Bloodshowers: The Final Chapter, Phenomenal Invasion 2. Those are all really great & recent shows.


----------



## -Mystery-

Spartanlax said:


> Hurt 2007, Winter Wars 2007, April Bloodshowers: The Final Chapter, Phenomenal Invasion 2. Those are all really great & recent shows.


Throw Point Proven into that bunch as well.


----------



## Caligula

McQueen said:


> If you don't get the Dynamite Kid comp, your flat out lame. One of the best f'n things on IVP, most of the matches on that compilation are really awesome. Then again Dynamite Kid is my 2nd favorite wrestler of all time so maybe I'm a little bias.


Ratings plz?


----------



## Duke Silver

Just picked this up; I think congratulations are in order. 



> Ric Flair (26 discs)
> 
> Disc 1
> RIC FLAIR & MASKED SUPERSTAR vs. RICKY STEAMBOAT & PAUL JONES
> RIC FLAIR vs. RICKY STEAMBOAT
> RIC FLAIR vs. RICKY STEAMBOAT
> RIC FLAIR vs. RICKY STEAMBOAT
> RIC FLAIR vs. RICKY STEAMBOAT
> RIC FLAIR vs. RICKY STEAMBOAT (2 out of 3 falls)
> RIC FLAIR vs. RICKY STEAMBOAT
> RIC FLAIR & KEN PATERA vs. RICKY STEAMBOAT & TONY ATLAS
> RIC FLAIR vs. BLACKJACK MULLIGAN (Steel-Cage)
> RIC FLAIR & KEN PATERA vs. BLACKJACK MULLIGAN & ANDRE THE GIANT
> RIC FLAIR & BLACKJACK MULLIGAN vs. PAUL JONES & BARON VON RASCHKE
> RIC FLAIR vs. WAHOO MCDANIEL
> RIC FLAIR vs. WAHOO MCDANIEL
> RIC FLAIR.HARLEY RACE.MASKED SUPERSTAR vs. MCDANIEL.MURDOCH.MULLIGAN
> RIC FLAIR vs. DICK MURDOCH
> RIC FLAIR vs. GREG VALENTINE
> RIC FLAIR vs. BLACKJACK MULLIGAN
> RIC FLAIR vs. BLACKJACK MULLIGAN (Texas Death Match)
> 
> Disc 2
> RIC FLAIR vs. BOBO BRAZIL
> RIC FLAIR vs. WAHOO MCDANIEL
> RIC FLAIR vs. PAUL JONES
> RIC FLAIR vs. RICKY STEAMBOAT
> RIC FLAIR vs. RICKY STEAMBOAT
> RIC FLAIR vs. RICKY STEAMBOAT
> RIC FLAIR vs. RICKY STEAMBOAT
> RIC FLAIR & GREG VALENTINE vs. OLE & GENE ANDERSON
> RIC FLAIR & GREG VALENTINE vs. WAHOO MCDANIEL & OLE ANDERSON (Lumberjack Match)
> RIC FLAIR & GREG VALENTINE vs. OLE & GENE ANDERSON (Steel-Cage)
> RIC FLAIR & GREG VALENTINE vs. JIMMY SNUKA & PAUL ORNDORFF
> RIC FLAIR vs. JIMMY SNUKA
> RIC FLAIR vs. RICKY STEAMBOAT
> 
> Disc 3
> RIC FLAIR & GREG VALENTINE vs. BLACKJACK MULLIGAN & WAHOO MCDANIEL
> RIC FLAIR vs. RICKY STEAMBOAT
> RIC FLAIR vs. WAHOO MCDANIEL
> RIC FLAIR vs. RICKY STEAMBOAT
> RIC FLAIR vs. SWEDE HANSEN
> RIC FLAIR vs. BLACKJACK MULLIGAN (Lumberjack Match)
> RIC FLAIR vs. DUSTY RHODES (NWA WORLD TITLE-9.17.81)
> RIC FLAIR vs. AUSTIN IDOL (NWA WORLD TITLE-1982)
> RIC FLAIR vs. GENICHIRO TENRYU (1982)
> RIC FLAIR vs. JAY YOUNGBLOOD (NWA WORLD TITLE-2.82)
> RIC FLAIR vs. RICKY STEAMBOAT (NWA WORLD TITLE-6.4.82)
> RIC FLAIR & BOB BACKLUND INTERVIEW REGARDING MATCH
> RIC FLAIR vs. KERRY VON ERICH (NWA WORLD TITLE-8.15.82)
> RIC FLAIR vs. KERRY VON ERICH (NWA WORLD TITLE-CAGE-12.25.82)
> 
> Disc 4
> RIC FLAIR vs. BRUISER BRODY (NWA WORLD TITLE-2/3-2.11.83)
> RIC FLAIR vs. HARLEY RACE (NWA WORLD TITLE-6.10.83)
> RIC FLAIR vs. HARLEY RACE (NWA WORLD TITLE-8.83)
> RIC FLAIR vs. HARLEY RACE (NWA WORLD TITLE-9.8.83)
> RIC FLAIR vs. HARLEY RACE (NWA WORLD TITLE-CAGE-11.83)
> 
> Disc 5
> RIC FLAIR vs. DAVID VON ERICH (NWA WORLD TITLE-12.25.83)
> RIC FLAIR vs. KERRY VON ERICH (NWA WORLD TITLE-5.6.84)
> RIC FLAIR vs. KERRY VON ERICH (NWA WORLD TITLE-5.84)
> RIC FLAIR vs. HARLEY RACE (5.22.84)
> RIC FLAIR vs. KERRY VON ERICH (NWA WORLD TITLE-5.24.84)
> RIC FLAIR vs. RICKY STEAMBOAT (NWA WORLD TITLE-5.29.84)
> 
> Disc 6
> RIC FLAIR vs. RONNIE GARVIN (6.84)
> RIC FLAIR vs. GINO HERNANDEZ (1984)
> RIC FLAIR vs. DUSTY RHODES (6.30.84)
> RIC FLAIR vs. DUSTY RHODES (NWA WORLD TITLE-11.84)
> RIC FLAIR vs. RIKI CHOSHU (NWA WORLD TITLE-4.23.85)
> RIC FLAIR vs. JUMBO TSURUTA (NWA WORLD TITLE-4.24.85)
> RIC FLAIR vs. KERRY VON ERICH (NWA WORLD TITLE-4.85)
> 
> Disc 7
> RIC FLAIR vs. TERRY TAYLOR (NWA WORLD TITLE-6.1.85)
> RIC FLAIR vs. MAGNUM TA. (6.85)
> RIC FLAIR vs. RONNIE GARVIN (6.85)
> RIC FLAIR vs. NIKITA KOLOFF (NWA WORLD TITLE-7.6.85)
> RIC FLAIR vs. WAHOO MCDANIEL (NWA WORLD TITLE-7.12.85)
> 
> Disc 8
> RIC FLAIR vs. TERRY TAYLOR (NWA WORLD TITLE-1985)
> RIC FLAIR vs. BUTCH REED (NWA WORLD TITLE-8.9.85)
> RIC FLAIR vs. SGT. SLAUGHTER (NWA WORLD TITLE-8.16.85)
> RIC FLAIR vs. NICK BOCKWINKEL (NWA WORLD TITLE-1985)
> 
> Disc 9
> RIC FLAIR vs. WAHOO MCDANIEL (NWA WORLD TITLE-2/3-9.2.85)
> RIC FLAIR vs. MAGNUM TA. (NWA WORLD TITLE-9.28.85)
> RIC FLAIR vs. NIKITA KOLOFF (NWA WORLD TITLE-9.29.85)
> RIC FLAIR vs. JUMBO TSURUTA (NWA WORLD TITLE-10.19.85)
> RIC FLAIR vs. RICK MARTEL (NWA vs. AWA-10.21.85)
> 
> Disc 10
> RIC FLAIR & RICK MARTEL vs. JUMBO TSURUTA & TENRYU (10.22.85)
> RIC FLAIR vs. KERRY VON ERICH (NWA WORLD TITLE-10.85)
> RIC FLAIR vs. TED DIBIASE (NWA WORLD TITLE-11.85)
> RIC FLAIR vs. DUSTY RHODES (NWA WORLD TITLE-11.85)
> RIC FLAIR vs. RONNIE GARVIN (NWA WORLD TITLE-2.86)
> 
> Disc 11
> RIC FLAIR vs. BARRY WINDHAM (NWA WORLD TITLE-2.14.86)
> RIC FLAIR vs. RICKY MORTON (NWA WORLD TITLE-3.86)
> RIC FLAIR vs. DUSTY RHODES (NWA WORLD TITLE-3.86)
> RIC FLAIR vs. DUSTY RHODES (NWA WORLD TITLE-3.86)
> RIC FLAIR vs. DUSTY RHODES (NWA WORLD TITLE-4.86)
> 
> Disc 12
> RIC FLAIR vs. ROAD WARRIOR HAWK (NWA WORLD TITLE-7.86)
> RIC FLAIR vs. DUSTY RHODES (NWA WORLD TITLE-CAGE-7.26.86)
> RIC FLAIR vs. DUSTY RHODES (NWA WORLD TITLE-8.7.86)
> RIC FLAIR vs. DUSTY RHODES (NWA WORLD TITLE-8.9.86)
> RIC FLAIR vs. LEX LUGER (NWA WORLD TITLE-2/3-9.1.86)
> RIC FLAIR vs. NIKITA KOLOFF (NWA WORLD TITLE-11.86)
> 
> Disc 13
> RIC FLAIR vs. BARRY WINDHAM (NWA WORLD TITLE-1.24.87)
> RIC FLAIR vs. NIKITA KOLOFF (NWA WORLD TITLE-2.87)
> RIC FLAIR vs. BARRY WINDHAM (NWA WORLD TITLE-4.87)
> RIC FLAIR vs. JIMMY GARVIN (NWA WORLD TITLE-CAGE-7.11.87)
> RIC FLAIR vs. RONNIE GARVIN (NWA WORLD TITLE-8.87)
> 
> Disc 14
> RIC FLAIR vs. RONNIE GARVIN (NWA WORLD TITLE-CAGE-9.25.87)
> RIC FLAIR vs. RONNIE GARVIN (NWA WORLD TITLE-CAGE-11.87)
> RIC FLAIR vs. STING (NWA WORLD TITLE-1.8
> RIC FLAIR vs. ROAD WARRIOR HAWK (NWA WORLD TITLE-1.8
> RIC FLAIR vs. STING (NWA WORLD TITLE-3.27.8
> 
> Disc 15
> RIC FLAIR vs. NIKITA KOLOFF (NWA WORLD TITLE-4.8
> RIC FLAIR vs. LEX LUGER (NWA WORLD TITLE-7.10.8
> RIC FLAIR & BARRY WINDHAM vs. MIDNIGHT EXPRESS (12.7.8
> RIC FLAIR vs. LEX LUGER (NWA WORLD TITLE-12.26.8
> RIC FLAIR & BARRY WINDHAM vs. RICKY STEAMBOAT & EDDIE GILBERT (1.89)
> RIC FLAIR vs. RICKY STEAMBOAT (NWA WORLD TITLE-2.20.89)
> 
> Disc 16
> RIC FLAIR vs. RICKY STEAMBOAT (NWA WORLD TITLE-2/3-4.2.89)
> RIC FLAIR vs. RICKY STEAMBOAT (NWA WORLD TITLE-5.7.89)
> RIC FLAIR vs. TERRY FUNK (NWA WORLD TITLE-7.23.89)
> 
> Disc 17
> RIC FLAIR vs. TERRY FUNK (NWA WORLD TITLE-IQ-11.15.89)
> RIC FLAIR vs. GREAT MUTA (12.13.89)
> RIC FLAIR vs. LEX LUGER (12.13.89)
> RIC FLAIR vs. STING (12.13.89)
> RIC FLAIR vs. LEX LUGER (NWA WORLD TITLE-2.25.90)
> RIC FLAIR vs. ST.ING (NWA WORLD TITLE-7.7.90)
> RIC FLAIR vs. STING (NWA WORLD TITLE-1.11.91)
> 
> Disc 18
> RIC FLAIR vs. TATSUMI FUJINAMI (NWA WORLD TITLE-3.21.91)
> RIC FLAIR vs. TATSUMI FUJINAMI (NWA WORLD TITLE-5.19.91)
> RIC FLAIR vs. HULK HOGAN (WWF WORLD TITLE-12.28.91)
> ROYAL RUMBLE 92
> RIC FLAIR vs. RANDY SAVAGE (WWF WORLD TITLE-4.5.92)
> 
> Disc 19
> RIC FLAIR vs. RANDY SAVAGE (WWF WORLD TITLE-9.1.92)
> RIC FLAIR vs. BRET HART (WWF WORLD TITLE-10.13.92)
> RIC FLAIR & ARN ANDERSON vs. AUSTIN & PILLMAN (2/3-6.93)
> RIC FLAIR vs. BARRY WINDHAM (NWA WORLD TITLE-7.18.93)
> RIC FLAIR vs. RICK RUDE (WCW INTERNATIONAL TITLE-10.93)
> 
> Disc 20
> RIC FLAIR vs. VAN VADER (WCW WORLD TITLE-12.27.93)
> RIC FLAIR vs. RICKY STEAMBOAT (WCW WORLD TITLE-4.17.94)
> RIC FLAIR vs. RICKY STEAMBOAT (WCW WORLD TITLE-5.14.94)
> RIC FLAIR vs. RICKY STEAMBOAT (7.24.94)
> 
> Flair in Japan 95 (Disc 21 of Flair set)
> RIC FLAIR vs. ANTONIO INOKI
> RIC FLAIR vs. MASAHIRO CHONO
> RIC FLAIR vs. SHIRO KOSHINAKA
> RIC FLAIR vs. KEIJI MUTO
> RIC FLAIR vs. HIROYOSHI TENZAN
> 
> The Feud: Ric Flair vs Dusty Rhodes (Disc 22 of Flair set)
> Starrcade 84
> Flair & Horsemen breaks Dusty's ankle
> Starrcade 85
> Crockett Cup 86
> Great American Bash '86
> 2 Easter Eggs!
> 
> Best of Ric Flair in the AWA (Disc 23 of Flair set)
> Ric Flair in the movie "The Wrestler"
> Ric Flair vs Chris Taylor (12/14/73)
> Ric Flair Promo
> Ric Flair vs Sgt. Slaughter
> Ric Flair Promo
> Ric Flair vs Magnum T.A. (AWA Super Clash I)
> Ric Flair vs Rick Martel
> Ric Flair/Rick Martel vs Tenryu/Tsuruta
> Ric Flair vs Nick Bockwinkle
> Ric Flair Promo
> 
> Best of Ric Flair at the Portland Sports Arena (Disc 24 of Flair set)
> Ric Flair vs Brett Sawyer (2 out of 3 falls)
> Ric Flair vs Brett Sawyer (2 out of 3 falls rematch)
> Ric Flair/Rip Oliver vs Billy Jack Haynes/Roddy Piper
> Ric Flair Promo
> Ric Flair vs Billy Jack Haynes
> Post match Promo with Billy Jack Haynes
> 
> Disc 25 (Ric Flair Rarities)
> Ric Flair/Tully Blanchard vs Dusty Rhodes/Wahoo McDaniel (Bullrope/Indian Strap Match.Great Handheld match)
> Ric Flair vs Ricky Morton (NWA Title.35 minutes shown of this 60 minute draw.Another great Handheld match.VQ Upgrade for Disc #11)
> Ric Flair vs Kerry Von Erich (Extremely rare NWA Title match from Hawaii.EX VQ.1 Hour broadway that aired on the FNN network)
> Ric Flair Highlight Video
> Ric Flair vs Steve Keirn (NWA Title match from a Florida houseshow.Flair carries Keirn)
> 
> Disc 26 Whoo! The Promos


----------



## Future Star

Holy Shit, that is some order, how much was it?


----------



## JD13

Dynamite Kid comp will be on my next IVP order, which probably wont be for a while since i spent all my money on SMV.


watts63 said:


> CHIKARA Torneo Cibernetico 2006
> 
> Cheech, Cloudy, Eddie Kingston, Hallowicked, Mike Quackenbusch, NSE & Shane Storm vs. Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Iron Saints, Larry Sweeney & Team FIST
> 
> ****1/4(I f'n loved this match; I wish CHIKARA does these matches against ROH & PWG someday).


I gotta see that match, also i havent seen Hero/Quack from Aniversario?. Both them shows look kinda weak, are they worth buying for the MEs?

CZW Deja vu 3
Eddie Kingston & Sabian vs DJ Hyde & Jon Dahmer - **1/2
Excalibur vs Beef Wellington - **
Ladder Match: Derek Frazier vs Niles Young - ***1/2(very impressive)
JC Bailey vs Arik Cannon - ***
Franky the Mobster vs Kevin Steen - ***1/4
Loser Leaves CZW: B-Boy vs "Spyder" Nate Webb - ***1/2(best entrance ever.)
Ruckus vs Mike Quackenbush - ***(this one was getting good and then...)
Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ruckus & Mike Quackenbush - ***1/4(good but these 4 could of done better)
Super Dragon vs El Generico - ***1/4
No Rope Barbed Wire Match: Necro Butcher vs JC Bailey - ***1/2

Overall-great show, well worth checking out.


----------



## RINGofHONOR_02

Wow! That looks Awesome!!!

Were did you get such an impresive DVD Set?


Anyway have fun!


----------



## Caligula

WORLD said:


> Just picked this up; I think congratulations are in order.


:hb 

I've seen that around before.


----------



## JD13

WORLD said:


> Just picked this up; I think congratulations are in order.


:faint: 
OMIGOD, were did you get that.


----------



## Duke Silver

With the new rules, I'd probably get a ban for mentioning the site, but I bought the set from GBBrutal. He's got a sale going on at the moment. The whole thing only cost me $60.


----------



## Platt

WORLD said:


> With the new rules, I'd probably get a ban for mentioning the site, but I bought the set from GBBrutal. He's got a sale going on at the moment. The whole thing only cost me $60.



Indeed it is considered another wrestling forum therefore cannot be named.


----------



## JD13

$60 for 26 discs of the greatest wrestler ever....:faint: 
I must have that comp, i am literally foaming at the mouth as i type.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Battle of St. Paul*

*ROH World Championship*
Takeshi Morishima © vs. Austin Aries ****

*FIP World Heavyweight Championship*
Roderick Strong © vs. Christopher Daniels ***1/2

*Four Corner Survival*
Erick Stevens vs. Rocky Romero vs. Delirious vs. Jack Evans ***1/4-***1/2

*Anything Goes*
Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce ***1/2

*Ultimate Endurance Match For ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Jay & Mark Briscoe © vs. Gran Akuma & Hallowicked vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. Pelle Primeau & Mitch Franklin ***1/2-***3/4 (Quackenbush Rules!)

SHINGO vs. BJ Whitmer ***1/4

Jimmy Rave vs. Michael Eligin * (Rave Was Mad Over In This Match)

Michael Eligin vs. Rhett Titus ¼*

Sara Del Rey & Allison Danger vs. Lacey & Rain ***1/4-***1/2 (Time To Get A SHIMMER DVD)

****Decent Promos By Austin Aries & The Briscoes; Good Promo As Usual By Adam Pearce; Good Segments By Jimmy Jacobs With Adam Pearce, Rocky Romero, Roderick Strong, Brent Albright & ROH Trainees****​


----------



## JD13

^^^got BOSP coming in the post any day now, cant wait to see the tag title match.

WORLD, i dont wanna get u in trouble or nothing but how do i find this site with the Flair comp.


----------



## McQueen

watts63 said:


> *ROH Battle of St. Paul*
> 
> *ROH World Championship*
> Takeshi Morishima © vs. Austin Aries ****
> 
> *FIP World Heavyweight Championship*
> Roderick Strong © vs. Christopher Daniels ***1/2
> 
> *Four Corner Survival*
> Erick Stevens vs. Rocky Romero vs. Delirious vs. Jack Evans ***1/4-***1/2
> 
> *Anything Goes*
> Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce ***1/2
> 
> *Ultimate Endurance Match For ROH World Tag Team Championship*
> Jay & Mark Briscoe © vs. Gran Akuma & Hallowicked vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. Pelle Primeau & Mitch Franklin ***1/2-***3/4 (Quackenbush Rules!)
> 
> SHINGO vs. BJ Whitmer ***1/4
> 
> Jimmy Rave vs. Michael Eligin * (Rave Was Mad Over In This Match)
> 
> Michael Eligin vs. Rhett Titus ¼*
> 
> Sara Del Rey & Allison Danger vs. Lacey & Rain ***1/4-***1/2 (Time To Get A SHIMMER DVD)
> 
> Really awesome fan in the front row McQueen - *****
> 
> ****Decent Promos By Austin Aries & The Briscoes; Good Promo As Usual By Adam Pearce; Good Segments By Jimmy Jacobs With Adam Pearce, Rocky Romero, Roderick Strong, Brent Albright & ROH Trainees****​


I'd rate Daniels/Strong ****, and lower the womens match to ** 1/2 but pretty much the same as my ratings.


----------



## ROH

JD13 said:


> I gotta see that match, also i havent seen Hero/Quack from Aniversario?. Both them shows look kinda weak, are they worth buying for the MEs?


Uneless I die while I am asleep, Ill definately watch all of Aniverario? (I've only watched Quack/Hero from it) tomorrow. I'll have ratings and tell you whether it's worth the buy. Let me say this though, Quack vs Hero is the best match in CHIKARA history IMO, you just have to really get into it (or at least followed the feud) to like it as much as I did, probably.

Cibernetico Forever is worth buying, solid undercard and the main event was FANTASTIC (especially if you like fast paced tag matches like me) and probably CHIKARA's 06 MOTY.


----------



## El Conquistador

_*IWA-MS Gory Days 3*_

Captain Rooney vs. L.A. Warren *(*1/2)*
Vortekz vs. Drake Younger *(***)*
Mickie Knuckles vs. Chrisjen Hayme *(**1/2)*
Cash Flo vs. HyZaya w/Uncle ****** *(***)*
Chuck Taylor vs. Nate Webb *(**3/4)*
Mitch Page's Retirement Ceremony *(N/R)*
Chris Hero vs. Chris Hamrick *(***1/4)*
Tracy Smothers vs. Ricky Morton *(**)*
Corporal Robinson vs. Rollin Hard *(***1/2)*
Freakshow vs. Ian Rotten -- Barbed Wire Match *(***1/2)*
Mad Man Pondo & 2 Tuff Tony vs. Tank & Insane Lane -- Fans Bring The Weapons *(***3/4)*


----------



## watts63

*ROH in Japan 7/16/07*

*ROH World Championship*
Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. Nigel McGuinness ****-****1/4

Naomichi Marufuji, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Ricky Marvin, Matt Sydal & Atsushi Aoki ****-****1/4

*Fight Without Honor*
Roderick Strong vs. Delirious ***-***1/4 (Clipped As Well)

Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shoizaki ****1/4-****1/2

BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Rave **3/4 (Streamers & Toilet Paper All Over For Rave; Clipped As Well)

Syuhei Taniguchi vs. Akihiko Ito ¾* (Heavily Clipped)

Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Jack Evans **1/2 (Clipped It To 5 Minutes Out of 14 Minute Match)

****The Clipped Matches Looked Good While It Lasted But 3 MOTYC Makes It A Must-Buy****​


----------



## Sephiroth

so i'm watching Sydal vs. Generico from A Fight at the Roxbury and i noticed something which made me mark out...

NO MORE ROHBOT ARM!

i think every match for now on deserves 1/4* added on for not having that fugly ROHbot arm


----------



## Spartanlax

Yeah, thank God that thing's gone. Weeks of build-up for a SUPER lame graphic...although, it's been gone for roughly two months now. Either way, it's nice to see people still celebrating it's demise.


----------



## watts63

What is the rohbot arm?


----------



## Spartanlax

watts63 said:


> What is the rohbot arm?


----------



## watts63

Spartanlax said:


>



Oh that stupid shit. Very annoying.


----------



## TKS

Why is this called the indy DVD help thread if the thread started only mentioned ROH? lmao

I need advice on what IWA-MS KOTDM I should buy. I just saw 2007, but I never saw any others. I was always more of a TOD type of person.


----------



## Sephiroth

TKS said:


> Why is this called the indy DVD help thread if the thread started only mentioned ROH? lmao


they later edited the title...but not the first post...

way to man up guys


----------



## El Conquistador

*IWA-MS Bad Blood Rising*

Battle Royal *(**1/4)*
Keith Cream vs. Troy Hades *(**3/4)*
Billy Roc vs. Chris Hamrick *(*1/2)*
Jack Thriller vs. CJ Otis *(**1/2)*
Chrisjen Hayme vs. Jimmy Shalwin *(**)*
Chuck Taylor vs. Mickie Knuckles *(***)*
The Iron Saints vs. Naptown Dragons *(***)*
Ian Rotten vs. Freakshow -- Joliet Street Fight *(***3/4)*
Insane Lane vs. Drake Younger -- Barbedwire Madness *(***3/4)*
Corporal Robinson vs. Tank -- Fans Bring The Weapons *(****)*

If you're a deathmatch guru, buy this show. The three featured matches were incredible and Chuck Taylor/Mickie along with Iron Saints/Dragons makes the undercard somewhat acceptable. KOTMD's 07, Gory Days 3, and Bad Blood Rising are all must have shows.


----------



## Sephiroth

M.W. said:


> *IWA-MS Bad Blood Rising*
> 
> Battle Royal *(**1/4)*
> Keith Cream vs. Troy Hades *(**3/4)*
> Billy Roc vs. Chris Hamrick *(*1/2)*
> Jack Thriller vs. CJ Otis *(**1/2)*
> Chrisjen Hayme vs. Jimmy Shalwin *(**)*
> Chuck Taylor vs. Mickie Knuckles *(***)*
> The Iron Saints vs. Naptown Dragons *(***)*
> Ian Rotten vs. Freakshow -- Joliet Street Fight *(***3/4)*
> Isane Lane vs. Drake Younger -- Barbedwire Madness *(***3/4)*
> Corporal Robinson vs. Tank -- Fans Bring The Weapons *(****)*
> 
> If you're a deathmatch guru, buy this show. The three featured matches were incredible and Chuck Taylor/Mickie along with Iron Saints/Dragons makes the undercard somewhat acceptable.


from a scale of 1 to Chuck Taylor's Mullet, how was Chuck/Mickie from a comedic standpoint?


----------



## Blasko

Just ordered my first buythematch thing... Here's what I got. 

Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)


:$


----------



## El Conquistador

sephy37 said:


> from a scale of 1 to Chuck Taylor's Mullet, how was Chuck/Mickie from a comedic standpoint?


All I'll say is Nate Webb/Chuck Taylor from Gory Days 3 was a 10. Mickie/Chuck lacked that over the top humor that evidently is present in everyone of Chucky T's matches. On a scale of 1-10, Mickie/Chuck gets a 4. Really short, excellent match though, you should check it out.


----------



## Caligula

-Blasko- said:


> Just ordered my first buythematch thing... Here's what I got.
> 
> Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
> Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
> Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
> Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
> Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
> Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
> Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
> Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
> 
> 
> :$


I think you should of gotten more of a variety.


----------



## Blasko

CaliGula said:


> I think you should of gotten more of a variety.


 Of all things, it lacks 
Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)

:agree:


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> Just ordered my first buythematch thing... Here's what I got.
> 
> Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
> Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
> Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
> Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
> Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
> Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
> Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
> Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown) (6/3/94)
> 
> 
> :$


I'd mark. By the way Blasko your Claudio gif is even better than Inoki's chin and I never thought I'd say that.


----------



## Blasko

I need to find more Inoki chin photos.... 

They arouse me.


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> I need yo find more Inoki chin photos....
> 
> They arouse me.


:$

The only think cooler than Inoki's chin in puro is how fucking wierd Giant Baba looked.


----------



## Blasko

I just imagine punching Baba's face was punching legit granite. 

He looked like he had t he face of a rock.


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> I just imagine punching Baba's face was punching legit granite.
> 
> He looked like he had t he face of a rock.


He looked like an alien. Too bad this isn't a picture of older Baba.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> He looked like an alien. Too bad this isn't a picture of older Baba.


McQueen...

All Asians (that are wrestlers) are aliens. 

How you think they no sell head drops?


----------



## afkatk

is RoH Road to the title 2002 any good because I just ordered it and want some feedback, on how good the event was.


----------



## McQueen

afkatk said:


> is RoH Road to the title 2002 any good because I just ordered it and want some feedback, on how good the event was.


Given that the ROH Talent roster wasn't the best at that point it actually a pretty good show. Good matches inbetween Styles/Lynn, Ki/Red, London/Spanky, Williams/Danielson and Daniels/Styles, the non tournament stuff is pretty much rubbish though.


----------



## afkatk

McQueen said:


> Given that the ROH Talent roster wasn't the best at that point it actually a pretty good show. Good matches inbetween Styles/Lynn, Ki/Red, London/Spanky, Williams/Danielson and Daniels/Styles, the non tournament stuff is pretty much rubbish though.


thanks.


----------



## Platt

M.W. said:


> *IWA-MS Bad Blood Rising*
> 
> Battle Royal *(**1/4)*
> Keith Cream vs. Troy Hades *(**3/4)*
> Billy Roc vs. Chris Hamrick *(*1/2)*
> Jack Thriller vs. CJ Otis *(**1/2)*
> Chrisjen Hayme vs. Jimmy Shalwin *(**)*
> Chuck Taylor vs. Mickie Knuckles *(***)*
> The Iron Saints vs. Naptown Dragons *(***)*
> Ian Rotten vs. Freakshow -- Joliet Street Fight *(***3/4)*
> Isane Lane vs. Drake Younger -- Barbedwire Madness *(***3/4)*
> Corporal Robinson vs. Tank -- Fans Bring The Weapons *(****)*
> 
> If you're a deathmatch guru, buy this show. The three featured matches were incredible and Chuck Taylor/Mickie along with Iron Saints/Dragons makes the undercard somewhat acceptable. KOTMD's 07, Gory Days 3, and Bad Blood Rising are all must have shows.


I have to say KOTDM really didn't impress me this year. But based on those ratings i'll be picking up these 2 shows at some point.


----------



## McQueen

Hey Platt, I was wondering if it's against the rules to post a link to the ROH website because they have a forum on that page as well.


----------



## Platt

I wouldn't consider it to be against the rules, don't go linking to forum topics or anything daft but linking to things on the main pages/store/news etc is fine.


----------



## McQueen

Platt said:


> I wouldn't consider it to be against the rules, don't go linking to forum topics or anything daft but linking to things on the main pages/store/news etc is fine.


Ok, cause someone was asking me what would be good starter shows earlier and I was going to post the link but I thought twice about it.


----------



## Homicide_187

*ROH Fight at the Roxbury Ratings*

BJ Whitmer/Albright - ***1/4*
Bryan Danielson/Jimmy Rave - *****
Kevin Steen/Mark Briscoe - ****1/4*
FCS: Claudio Castagnoli/Chris Hero/Nigel/Mike Quackenbush - ***** *
Pelle Primeau/Eddie Edwards - **1/4*
Matt Sydal/El Generico - ****3/4*
Resilence/No Remorse Corps - ****1/4*
Shima/Jay Briscoe - ****3/4 * 

I'm going to watch and review Domination later on today


----------



## Role Model

Just ordered:

Midnight Express Reunion
Escape From New York
Redemption
Vendetta
Death Before Dishonor IV
Generation Now



How long does it take for ROH to deliver to the UK, it's been so long since I ordered direct from the site.


----------



## Platt

7 days


----------



## Role Model

Excellent, thanks.


----------



## KingKicks

Yeah usually a week even though this friday is going to be 3 weeks since i ordered mine 

Stupid post office.


----------



## Role Model

Rather nice tbh:


----------



## Platt

I hope that 2 disc collectors edition is just some sticker stuck on if that part of the actual covers it ruins it imo


----------



## KingKicks

Loving the RIE cover.

New AJPW, NJPW, NOAH and DG shows on IVP now.

Plus Buy 20 DVDs for $49.99


----------



## ROH

The RIE cover has too many action photos, IMO.

-----



Spartanlax said:


> Weeks of build-up for a SUPER lame graphic...


Weeks of build-up? Gabe briefly mentioned in in the newswire twice, on consecutive days, then said no more about it. The fans made all they hype.

-----

*CHIKARA: Aniversario?*

1. Olsen Twins vs. The Colony - ***1/2* (Fun tag match to get things started)

2. Brodie Lee vs. Equinox - *1/2** (2 minutes squash, Brodie Lee is quite awesome though)

3. Shayne Hawke vs. Player Uno - ****1/4* (I had low expectations for this and came out being a really good match)

4. Hydra vs. Worker Ant - **** (I really don't like Hydra, the match was meh. Added 1* for the awesome finish)

5. Mitch Ryder vs. Shane Storm - *1/4** (Mitch Ryder sucks. Yeah, I said it)

6. Claudio Castagnoli & Larry Sweeney vs. El Pantera & Lince Dorado - ****1/2* (Really fun tag match here)

7. Max Boyer vs. Create-a-Wrestler - *1/2** (Another very short squash)

8. Eddie Kingston vs. Hallowicked - ****1/4* (Good brawl/match here, King was super Rudo)

9. F.I.S.T. vs. Kagrra & Dragon Yuki - ****1/4* (The Japanese team weren't brilliant, but the match was still good)

10. Mike Quackenbush vs. Chris Hero - *****1/2* (Check the link in my sig for why this was so awesome)

*Overall show thoughts*: This show was incredibly fun. I sat in the same position watching the show for 3 hours, and didn't once get bored. Every match was fun, and the main event is really something to see. Really good show.

*Overall show score*: 8/10.


----------



## Spartanlax

^Gabe mentioned it in several Newswires, stuff like "The ROHbot arm is coming" and "Look out for the ROHbot arm on WOTWII". The fans did make most of the hype, but the Newswires kept adding to it. Either way, the arm sucks.


----------



## JD13

^^^ thanks for the ratings, im probably gonna pick it up when i get some money.(at ROH)
Also my ROH order arrived today , but my SMV order isnt here yet.


----------



## El Conquistador

Platt said:


> I have to say KOTDM really didn't impress me this year. But based on those ratings i'll be picking up these 2 shows at some point.


Wow, that's really surprising to hear. From my stand point, I thought the show was really good. The entire night one of the tournament was brutally awesome except for Corp/Deranged & Brain Damage/Insane Lane. 

On night two, I thought Freakshow/Corp, Brain Damage/Freakshow, Dysfunction/Corp, & the fans bring the weapon tag match were all pretty inspiring too. 

I haven't heard anybody say they weren't impressed, very interesting.


----------



## Platt

M.W. said:


> Wow, that's really surprising to hear. From my stand point, I thought the show was really good. The entire night one of the tournament was brutally awesome except for Corp/Deranged & Brain Damage/Insane Lane.
> 
> On night two, I thought Freakshow/Corp, Brain Damage/Freakshow, Dysfunction/Corp, & the fans bring the weapon tag match were all pretty inspiring too.
> 
> I haven't heard anybody say they weren't impressed, very interesting.


I'll probably watch it again this week and you never know i might like it more but on first viewing nothing stood out to me as special.


----------



## Tom

M.W. said:


> Wow, that's really surprising to hear. From my stand point, I thought the show was really good. The entire night one of the tournament was brutally awesome except for Corp/Deranged & Brain Damage/Insane Lane.
> 
> On night two, I thought Freakshow/Corp, Brain Damage/Freakshow, Dysfunction/Corp, & the fans bring the weapon tag match were all pretty inspiring too.
> 
> I haven't heard anybody say they weren't impressed, very interesting.


I can't say because i haven't watched it all yet, but what i've seen didn't hugely impress me either, still ill reserve my final judgement for when i've finished the whole thing.


----------



## -Mystery-

M.W. said:


> Wow, that's really surprising to hear. From my stand point, I thought the show was really good. The entire night one of the tournament was brutally awesome except for Corp/Deranged & Brain Damage/Insane Lane.
> 
> On night two, I thought Freakshow/Corp, *Brain Damage/Freakshow*, *Dysfunction/Corp*, & the fans bring the weapon tag match were all pretty inspiring too.
> 
> I haven't heard anybody say they weren't impressed, very interesting.


Those matches were incredibly disappointing and the two worst matches of the entire tournament.


----------



## El Conquistador

Platt said:


> I'll probably watch it again this week and you never know i might like it more but on first viewing nothing stood out to me as special.


Cool, that's fair enough. Who knows, maybe I'm a little biased. After all, I'm a huge mark for the majority of the entrants in the tournament.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*IWA-MS Point Proven*

Brandon Thomaselli vs. Ricochet vs. Billy Roc vs. Jack Thriller -- IWA-MS Light Heavyweight Title Match -- *(***)*
CJ Otis & Fukimoto vs. Akira Raijin & Brute Issei -- *(*1/2)*
Jay Lethal vs. Tracy Smothers -- *(*3/4)*
Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Cheech & Cloudy vs. Ruckus, Sabian, Ricky Reyes & B-Boy -- *(***1/2)*
Mickie Knuckles vs. Rachel Summerlyn -- Falls Count Anywhere Match -- *(***)*
The Iron Saints vs. Naptown Dragons vs. Notorious Inc -- TLC Match -- *(***1/4)*
Human Tornado vs. Matt Sydal -- 2/3 Falls Match -- *(***1/2)*
Chuck Taylor vs. Josh Abercrombie -- IWA-MS World Heavyweight Title Match -- *(***1/4)*
The Rotweillers (Homicide & Low Ki) vs. Tough Crazy Bastards (Necro & Toby Klein) -- *(***3/4)*
Deranged & Brain Damage vs. Tank & Iceberg vs. Insane Lane & Freakshow vs. Darin Childs & Massive -- Hardcore Rumble -- *(***)*

*EDIT:*



-Mystery- said:


> Those matches were incredibly disappointing and the two worst matches of the entire tournament.


Nah. They were still better than a handful of matches. Page/Freakshow, Brain Damage/Lane, & Deranged/Corp were the worst to me.


----------



## Platt

M.W. said:


> Cool, that's fair enough. Who knows, maybe I'm a little biased. After all, I'm a huge mark for the majority of the entrants in the tournament.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------



That could have something to do with it im not a huge fan of Corp would rather have seen Necro/Drake/Pondo or quite a few others go to the final instead of him.


----------



## T-C

Spartanlax said:


> ^Gabe mentioned it in several Newswires, stuff like "The ROHbot arm is coming" and "Look out for the ROHbot arm on WOTWII". The fans did make most of the hype, but the Newswires kept adding to it. Either way, the arm sucks.


The arm was well worth the wait and the hype. It changed the business forever.


----------



## Role Model

It was revolutionary to be fair.


----------



## ROH

*CHIKARA: Aniversario!*

1. Brodie Lee vs. Retail Dragon - **1/2* (More competitive than I expected, sloppy match)

2. Hydra & UltraMantis Black vs. Olsen Twins - ***1/2* (Fun tag match here)

3. Shayne Hawke vs. Create-a-Wrestler - *** (CAW sucks hard, Hawke is pretty awesome though)

4. Los Ice Creams & Mitch Ryder vs. El Pantera, Player Uno & Lince Dorado - ****3/4* (MOTN. Could have been SO much better if Mitch Ryder wasn't in this; his style is the complete opposite of everyone else's in this match, in a bad way. Still, awesome lucha based match, Los Ice Creams rule)

5. Drakon Yuki vs. Kagrra - **** (Kaggra sucked heavy here, match was meh)

6. Dr. Cube & Call-Me-Kevin vs. Dusto Bunny & Gii the Space Pirate - *N/A* (Can't rate this 'cos it was a completely different style to what us fans are used to, but let me say this was very dissapointing and not very fun at all )

7. Max Boyer vs. Pelle Primeau - **** (Decent competitive match, I've seen way better perfomances from Pelle in ROH)

8. The Colony vs. Equinox, Shane Storm & Mike Quackenbush - ***1/2* (Very dissapointing, Equinox sucked as usual, and the Colony were pretty off, awesome finish though)

9. Eddie Kingston & Ruckus vs. Delirious & Hallowicked - ***** (Good tag match, nothing special though)

10. Chris Hero, Larry Sweeney & Claudio Castagnoli vs. F.I.S.T. & Chuck Taylor - ***** (Only really picked up in the finishing sequence, good story stuff with Claudio)

*Overall show thoughts*: I went into this show with very low expectations and came out dissapointed. On paper this show looks amazing, but in reality it sucked. Nearly every match came out below expectations. *Avoid this show*, but try to Download the Los Ice Creams 6 man tag if you like lucha stuff.

*Overall show score*: 3/10.


----------



## -Mystery-

I just got my Chikara order in today (Aniversario shows and YLC). That review just made me sad.


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> I just got my Chikara order in today (Aniversario shows and YLC). That review just made me sad.


It should have, the show was SO dissapointing.


----------



## Revs_45

I am looking to buy 2 fairly new roh dvd's, and im wondering what are the 2 best ones to choose.


----------



## KingKicks

Revs_45 said:


> I am looking to but 2 fairly new roh dvd's, and im wondering what are the 2 best ones to choose.


Good Times Great Memories is the best recent show.

Then either FYF Finale or Supercard of Honor II


----------



## watts63

Revs_45 said:


> I am looking to but 2 fairly new roh dvd's, and im wondering what are the 2 best ones to choose.


Good Times, Great Memories
Liverpool-The Finale


----------



## watts63

*PWG Based On A True Story*

*Guerrilla Warfare For PWG World Championship*
Joey Ryan © vs. Human Tornado ****1/2 (MOTYC; You Have Respect These Guys After This; This Was Insane)

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
El Generico & Quicksilver © vs. Phoenix Star & Zorke **** (Damn Those Guys Can Go)

*Teacher vs. Student*
Super Dragon vs. Ronin ***1/4 (Very Stiff Match; Wow Dragon is Fatter than Ronin Now…Tragic)

*#1 Contender & Suck My Cock Match*
Chris Bosh vs. Kevin Steen ***1/4-***1/2

Bino Gambino, Scott Lost & Karl Anderson vs. Nemesis, Disco Machine & TJ Perkins (First Time Seeing Anderson & I Was Impressed & Sadly That Was The Highlight of This Match) **1/2

Colt Cabana vs. Rocky Romero ***-***1/4 (God I Miss That Funny Bastard in PWG; Very Entertaining Match)

*Loser Leaves PWG*
Frankie Kazarian vs. Scorpio Sky ***3/4 (Great Opener)

****Very Entertaining Promo By Chris Bosh; OK Promo By Joey Ryan; Disco Machine & Colt Cabana Are Great Together As Commentators; Also TARO Was Unmasked As The Ring Announcer****​


----------



## Spartanlax

Just recieved my second buythematch compilation, which includes:

Kobashi/Shiosaki vs Sasaki/Nakajima
KENTA/Marufuji vs Hidaka/Fujita
KENTA vs Marufuji III
KENTA vs Kobashi II
KENTA vs Morishima I
Misawa vs Jumbo (6/8/90)
Kawada vs Misawa (94)
Ultimo Dragon bs Otani (96)
Awesome vs Hayabusa
Kobashi vs Akiyama

And Best Of Great Sasuke


----------



## Sephiroth

looks like ROH has some recommendations too



ROH Homepage said:


> *New To ROH?*
> Monday, July 30, 2007
> 
> Ring Of Honor's entire history is documented on DVD. Every ROH show has been produced into a PPV like DVD with backstage promos and more. If you are new to ROH what are the must have, essential DVDs?
> 
> The ROH DVD series is meant to be watched as a series in order. However, we understand it might be difficult for many of you to start at the very beginning. We have split ROH's history in chapter points. We recommend you start at the beginning of whatever chapter point looks most interesting to you. A look at the chapters can be found here
> 
> You don't have to start with a chapter, it is just a recommendation. We suggest you check out what looks the most appealing to you. However, there are DVDs that are considered essential. These are shows and matches you will see referenced again and again. We asked the consumer, the ROH fans, what the most quintessential ROH DVDs were. While there were many answers, we've narrowed the list down to 12 for you. Here are some of the responses from the fans on the ROHwrestling.com message board in chronological order according to show date:
> 
> 7/19/03 - Death Before Dishonor - Low Ki makes his return from injury and destroys Deranged. Jeff Hardy makes a one night only appearance getting booed out of the building. One of the best dog collar matches ever in Raven vs. CM Punk. The final match in the great Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & Amazing Red series. Paul London's final ROH match challenging Samoa Joe for the ROH title. I feel this was the best card ROH ever produced up to that point.
> 
> TP, North Bay, Ontario
> 
> 10/16/04 - Joe vs Punk II - In what can only be described as one of the best feud's in ROH, wrestling returned to Chicago with another 60 minute draw. Samoa Joe, arguably the best champion in Ring of Honor history, defended his title against the young and cocky CM Punk. Witness this classic as well as an amazing confrontation between two legends, Mick Foley and Ricky Steamboat.
> 
> PK, Melbourne, Australia
> 
> 8/13/05 - Punk: The Final Chapter - Incredible live experience that translates almost as well to DVD. The Joe/Lethal/Ki/Homicide match is must-see tag team fun and has a great brawl afterwards. Roderick Strong's coming out party as a main eventer against Matt Hardy is Hardy's best ROH match. And Punk's farewell is the most emotional moment I've seen in wrestling this decade. The match he and Cabana have is underrated too. A DVD that's extremely important to ROH History.
> 
> JV, Foggy Bottom, District of Columbia
> 
> 10/1/05 - Joe vs. Kobashi - Ring Of Honor fans had been talking for months about a dream match. Samoa Joe vs. Pro Wrestling NOAH's Kenta Kobashi. Well, on October 1, 2005 this dream became a reality as Joe stepped into the ring with puroresu wrestling legend Kenta Kobashi. The result was possibly the best match in Ring Of Honor history. The two big men put on one of the greatest shows in the history of pro wrestling and made true believers of anyone who may have doubted that Ring Of Honor was all about putting on the best wrestling show possible.
> 
> A.K.F., Sunny View, NC
> 
> 3/31/06 - Supercard of Honor - This show has the best of both worlds. The main event features the epic third chapter of the Bryan Danielson/Roderick Strong rivalry, but the show stealer is the five-star Dragon Gate six man pitting Do Fixer vs. Blood Generation. This match displays the kind of state-of-the-art action that has become an ROH hallmark.
> 
> RT, Waterford, PA
> 
> 4/1/06 - Better Than Our Best - This show features great match after great match. You get to witness the end of an epic rivalry with Colt Cabana taking on Homicide, and you can see Bryan Danielson go at it with former WCW and WWE Superstar Lance Storm. This show also features the stars of Dragon Gate. There's not a bad match on the card, and it's a great show for new fans.
> 
> MB, Elmhurst, Illinois.
> 
> 7/15/06 - Death Before Dishonor IV, Philadelphia, PA - It was the culmination of perhaps the greatest war in ROH history, it was the hardcore invaders of CZW vs. the Ring of Honor warriors. I was there live for the show and the Cage of Death main event is perhaps the most taxing and most emotional match I've ever seen live. It comes off great on DVD as well and is to this day one of my favorite DVDs by Ring of Honor.
> 
> CK, Pelham, New York
> 
> 8/12/06 - Unified - Features the amazing Briscoes vs Aries/Strong tag team match followed by the best match I have ever seen live - the title unification match between World Champ Bryan Danielson and World Pure Champ Nigel McGuinness. International stars fill the undercard. Rabid crowd add to the quality of this DVD.
> 
> RY, Preston, England. UK.
> 
> 9/16/06 - Glory By Honor V: Night 2 - ROH's return to NYC and their debut at the Manhattan Center. A phenomenal card highlighted by the first GHC title defense in the United States between Nigel McGuinness and Naomichi Marufuji and also KENTA's first bid at the ROH title where he faces Bryan Danielson in a classic, which many called the match of the year in 2006.
> 
> P.J.M., Lyndhurst, New Jersey
> 
> 3/4/07 - ROH Fifth Year Festival: Finale - The final show in ROH's celebration of their 5 year existence sees the farewell of the ROH legend, Samoa Joe. Nigel McGuinness and Jimmy Rave settle their feud in a brutal Fight Without Honor, while the Briscoe Brothers take each other to the limit. The end of an era and the beginning of a new one in this top-to-bottom stellar ROH event.
> 
> JA, Valencia, CA
> 
> 3/31/07 - Supercard of Honor II - Triple main events are fun, but there are five matches on this card that can stand alone as main events. Introduction to all the ROH greats such as Nigel McGuinness, Homicide, Roderick Strong, and the amazing stars of Japan's Dragon Gate promotion in one of the best matches you will ever see, along with a brutal cage match, high flyers and some of the best technical wrestling you'll ever see makes this a guaranteed great buy.
> 
> JD, St. Louis, Missouri
> 
> 4/28/07 - Good Times, Great Memories - The final ROH appearances for a number of major stars, this show features an excellent clash with huge international implications as Shingo challenges Morishima for the World title. Plus a phenomenal match between the Briscoes and the team of Alex Shelley and Chris Sabin that must be seen to be believed.
> 
> JMA, Palatine, Illinois
> 
> Check the "Store" section of ROH's homepage for all these DVDs and complete match listings. This list can be your guide to the very best throughout ROH's history. Thank you for discovering us and giving ROH a chance. Get ready for a great ride!!!


maybe this should be added to the ROH Newbie guide?


----------



## Alan4L

> ***Very Entertaining Promo By Chris Bosh; OK Promo By Joey Ryan; Disco Machine & Colt Cabana Are Great Together As Commentators; Also TARO Was Unmasked As The Ring Announcer***


Cabana on PWG commentary! Nice.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Kobashi/Shiosaki vs Sasaki/Nakajima
KENTA/Marufuji vs Hidaka/Fujita
KENTA vs Marufuji III
KENTA vs Kobashi II
KENTA vs Morishima I
Misawa vs Jumbo (6/8/90)
Kawada vs Misawa (94)
Ultimo Dragon bs Otani (96)
Awesome vs Hayabusa
Kobashi vs Akiyama

--------------------
That's an AWESOME lineup. GoBashi-Kensuke Office is *****, as is Kawada-Misawa (assuming it's 6/3), as well as Kobashi-Akiyama (04). Misawa vs. Jumbo is also one of the most important matches, ever, I think that's the date for the first one. It's borderline *****, but I'd give it that. The rest is really good to great.


----------



## -Mystery-

What an awesome day for me. First the post man brings me my Chikara DVDs then about an hour later the UPS man strolls up and brings me my PWG DVDs (I ordered every show from this year up to ASW V).


----------



## KingKicks

-Mystery- said:


> What an awesome day for me. First the post man brings me my Chikara DVDs then about an hour later the UPS man strolls up and brings me my PWG DVDs (I ordered every show from this year up to ASW V).


Damn that is a good day.


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> What an awesome day for me. First the post man brings me my Chikara DVDs then about an hour later the UPS man strolls up and brings me my PWG DVDs (I ordered every show from this year up to ASW V).


All I can say is... enjoy Guerrilla Warfare.


----------



## JD13

-Mystery- said:


> What an awesome day for me. First the post man brings me my Chikara DVDs then about an hour later the UPS man strolls up and brings me my PWG DVDs (I ordered every show from this year up to ASW V).


How great is getting new shows in the post. Enjoy them.
I should be getting my SMV order in the next couple of days, but i give up on the KOE cup DVD. What a fucking joke.


----------



## watts63

JD13 said:


> How great is getting new shows in the post. Enjoy them.
> I should be getting my SMV order in the next couple of days, but i give up on the KOE cup DVD. What a fucking joke.


It's almost two fucking months & still didn't get my PWG DVDs from RF. That's a fucking joke. Never ordering from those guys again.


----------



## JD13

I placed my KOE cup order in the first week of may.


----------



## watts63

JD13 said:


> I placed my KOE cup order in the first week of may.


I'm waiting for it to come out as well. PAC vs. Generico sold me.


----------



## Sephiroth

just got this from IVP

Welcome everyone! I have returned from vacation and have a ton of updates. Over
fourty new DVDs in stock and ready for shipping including IGF featuring Kurt
Angle vs. Brock Lesner. Also we have some new DVDs with Custom Cover art and a
fifteen disc set of AJPW Triple Crown matches that is amazing!

Also I am clearing out sold old cover arts so if you go here you will find over 30 DVDs priced as low as $3.99. Buy them while supplies last!

Thanks and if you have any questions or comments please feel free to e-mail us
at [email protected]

Chris S.


----------



## bmxmadb53

JD13 said:


> I placed my KOE cup order in the first week of may.


I did as well. Its been a long ass time. I know there are reasons for it, but fuck it. It's been way too long imo.


----------



## Caligula

Just re-watched Danielson vs. Shiozaki. Fucking great, it was even better the second time. ****1/2


----------



## Platt

sephy37 said:


> just got this from IVP
> 
> Welcome everyone! I have returned from vacation and have a ton of updates. Over
> fourty new DVDs in stock and ready for shipping including IGF featuring Kurt
> Angle vs. Brock Lesner. Also we have some new DVDs with Custom Cover art and a
> fifteen disc set of AJPW Triple Crown matches that is amazing!
> 
> Also I am clearing out sold old cover arts so if you go here you will find over 30 DVDs priced as low as $3.99. Buy them while supplies last!
> 
> Thanks and if you have any questions or comments please feel free to e-mail us
> at [email protected]
> 
> Chris S.


Link to the cheap coverarts section http://new.ivpvideos2.com/specials.php?osCsid=958ef6e6520de9dd6767de1c371c7893


----------



## Homicide_187

Those AJPW Triple Crown Comps look great.


----------



## ROH

Spartanlax said:


> KENTA/Marufuji vs Hidaka/Fujita


For the sake of my sanity, (after you've watched the match) please don't say it's anything over ****. Please.


----------



## Role Model

Just watched Danielson vs. Shiozaki. ****1/4 on first viewing.


----------



## Guest

FIP Impact Of Honor arrived today.


----------



## JD13

^^^thats a solid show.


----------



## Tom

DavidEFC said:


> FIP Impact Of Honor arrived today.


KOTDM 03 & Master of Pain 06 arrived today


----------



## ROH

Watching CHIKARA YLC5N3, got 3 matches left to go, and if those matches (KOW vs UIS, WickedShaneSaw vs Cannon/Boyer/Sweeney, Cup finals) deliver it'll be the best CHIKARA show I've ever seen. The undercard was AWESOME.


----------



## Claymore

ROH™ said:


> Watching CHIKARA YLC5N3, got 3 matches left to go, and if those matches (KOW vs UIS, WickedShaneSaw vs Cannon/Boyer/Sweeney, Cup finals) deliver it'll be the best CHIKARA show I've ever seen. The undercard was AWESOME.


It really is a good show....


----------



## Sephiroth

ROH™ said:


> For the sake of my sanity, (after you've watched the match) please don't say it's anything over ****. Please.


just watched it. ***.9999999999 stars


----------



## ROH

sephy37 said:


> just watched it. ***.9999999999 stars


***? That's fine. Dave Meltzer and few guys on 411 gave it ****3/4 and ****1/2 repctively. I don't know what they were smokin' at the time. I wouldn't even go ***1/2 on the match.


----------



## watts63

*PWG Guitarmageddon II: Armoryageddon*

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
El Generico & Quicksilver © vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards ****1/4 (Strong’s Eye Looked Like It Wasn’t There Anymore; Sad This Was Quicksilver’s Last Match; Low MOTYC)

*PWG World Championship*
Human Tornado © vs. Joey Ryan DUD (Ryan Tried To Do When Edge Gets The Money In The Bank & Before He Could Cover A Beat Up Tornado, Top Gun Talwar Comes Out Like He’s A Terrorist, Which He Looks Funny As Hell & That Distracts Ryan & Tornado Rolled Up Ryan For The Victory)

*PWG World Championship*
Human Tornado © vs. Kevin Steen ***1/2-***3/4 (Very Surprised; It Got Interrupted By The Dynasty As They Took Out Steen)

Chris Bosh vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/2 (A Little Surprise How Good It Was)

TJ Perkins, Phoenix Star & Zorke vs. Super Dragon, Rocky Romero & Bino Gambino ***1/4

Frankie Kazarian vs. Joey Ryan ***1/4 (Really Good Match)

Karl Anderson vs. Disco Machine *** (I’m A Fan of “Machine Gun” Now)

Ronin vs. Scott Lost **3/4 (LOL At Ronin’s “I Love Asian Girls” T-Shirt)

****Very Good & Funny Segment By Joey Ryan & Dino Winwood; Disco Machine & TARO Were Funny As Hell in the Commentator Booth****​


----------



## Sephiroth

ROH™ said:


> ***? That's fine. Dave Meltzer and few guys on 411 gave it ****3/4 and ****1/2 repctively. I don't know what they were smokin' at the time. I wouldn't even go ***1/2 on the match.


i didn't actually see it. i was kidding with the 3.99999999/5 star rating.

well i probably have seen it, but a long time ago. was it from 2003/2004 or the Differ Cup? cuz i know when i first got into KENTA,i watched a ton of his old tag matches with Maru.

edit: wait, was it from the 411 review of that Best of 2005? then yeah i've seen it. good match, but i had seen better MaruKENTA matches. especially during their first Differ Cup and their on and off again tags during 2006.


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> Ronin vs. Scott Lost **3/4 (LOL At Ronin’s “I Love Asian Girls” T-Shirt)


That's actually a joke on another forum I'm on (Ronin's a member too), some dude even made him a banner with da hot asian chickz.



sephy37 said:


> i didn't actually see it. i was kidding with the 3.99999999/5 star rating.
> 
> well i probably have seen it, but a long time ago. was it from 2003/2004 or the Differ Cup? cuz i know when i first got into KENTA,i watched a ton of his old tag matches with Maru.
> 
> edit: wait, was it from the 411 review of that Best of 2005? then yeah i've seen it. good match, but i had seen better MaruKENTA matches. especially during their first Differ Cup and their on and off again tags during 2006.


That match was on par with your 'good' Sal Rinauro and Tony Mamaluke ROH tag title defence, from back in late 2005.


----------



## -Mystery-

Looks like another good PWG show, watts. Can't wait to start watching my PWG shows after I finish catching up on Chikara's Aniversario shows.


----------



## watts63

ROH™ said:


> That's actually a joke on another forum I'm on (Ronin's a member too), some dude even made him a banner with da hot asian chickz.
> 
> 
> lol that's cool. Ronin was going after Jade Chung lol.
> 
> Why did ROH when explaining what was wrong with Strong's eye after that match, they always said that happened in training. Why don't they just say it happened in another promotion?


----------



## MrPaiMei

Over the past two days I got in PWG 70-30, Album of the Year, All-Star Weekend V, DG 3/25/07 and Dragon Gate World 2007. PLUS, I have to babysit my cousin for the next two days, meaning I can't go out or anything. I am gonna fucking BINGE wrestling. Star ratings soon.


----------



## KingKicks

-Blasko- said:


> I need to find more Inoki chin photos....
> 
> They arouse me.


My two favorites


----------



## Sephiroth

Google to the rescue!





































i must somehome acquire that toy


----------



## ROH

*CHIKARA: Young Lions Cup V: Night 3*

1. F.I.S.T. vs. Los Ice Creams - ***** (Shorter than I would have liked, a good way to kick things off though) 

2. Order Of The Neo-Solar Temple vs. Moscow, Player Uno & Super Xtremo - ****1/2* (Really really really fun match)

3. Amigo Suzuki vs. Billy Roc - ***1/2* (Decent, never really got going though)

4. Olsen Twins vs. North Star Express - ****3/4* (*MOTN*) (Awesome comedy and wrestling; an epitome of CHIKARA really)

5. Mitch Ryder vs. Lince Dorado - *** (Mitch Ryder sucks)

6. Shayne Hawke vs. Mike Quackenbush - ****1/2* (Shayne Hawke is AWESOME, Quack was his usual awesome self)

7. BLK OUT vs. The Colony - ***** (The big bumps here really helped, good match)

8. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Cheech & Cloudy - ****3/4* (Just missed MOTN, and could have gotten ****, but something just felt missing. Still an awesome match)

9. Arik Cannon, Larry Sweeney & Max Boyer vs. Jigsaw, Hallowicked & Shane Storm - ****1/4* (2 HUGE botches take this down, but still a very good match. Yay for CHIKARA special finish, too)

10. Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet - ****1/4* (Lacked the spots their other matches had to make it as good as their other matches, but still a really good match. Chuck made like, a 2 - 3 year old girl cry, which was AWESOME )

*Overall show thoughts*: This has to be the funnest wrestling event I've ever witnessed. Apart from Lince/Ryder, I thoroughly (sp?) enjoyed myself watching every match. The match quality here is also pretty high, with 80% of matches being over the *** mark. The Olsens/NSE match is really a must watch for CHIKARA fans, too.

*Overall show score*: 9/10. On par with the Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance BTW.


----------



## JD13

^^^Its coming in the post so now im very excited.


----------



## Blasko

sephy37 said:


>


 I would SO use this fucking thing if his chin didn't streach the page. 

And yes. I want that fucking toy.


----------



## The Imperfect

-Blasko- said:


> I would SO use this fucking thing if his chin didn't streach the page.
> 
> And yes. I want that fucking toy.


----------



## Blasko

The Imperfect said:


>


....

You spoil me, sometimes. 

Now I have to decide what I like more....the Claudio "I'M GIVING YOU A FUCKING SEIZURE" or Inoki's chin...

:$


----------



## -Mystery-

Since we're posting awesome pics, I figured I'd post a pic that owns everything.


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> Since we're posting awesome pics, I figured I'd post a pic that owns everything.


OMG Chuck Taylor :no:


----------



## Future Star

WTF? No wonder why he is the Womens Champion!!!


----------



## The Imperfect

-Blasko- said:


> ....
> 
> You spoil me, sometimes.
> 
> Now I have to decide what I like more....the Claudio "I'M GIVING YOU A FUCKING SEIZURE" or Inoki's chin...
> 
> :$


Claudio was funny at first. Now I'm bored with it.

INOKI'S CHIN FTW~!


----------



## Blasko

The Imperfect said:


> Claudio was funny at first. Now I'm bored with it.
> 
> INOKI'S CHIN FTW~!


 I believe my new sig has out done everything I have ever done on WF.

Even the Cult...


----------



## Sephiroth

-Mystery- said:


> Since we're posting awesome pics, I figured I'd post a pic that owns everything.


i will call your Chuck Taylor and raise you a Chuck Taylor!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*looks at Chuck Taylor pic* 

OH MY GOD MY EYES!!!!!!!


----------



## Blasko

All these pictures prove that Chuck Taylor is the straightest man to ever walk the face of the earth. 

Even straighter then Austin Aries.


----------



## watts63

I'm interested how this show was.


----------



## KingKicks

This forum (or at least this section) needs a funny/interesting/great wrestling picture thread.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blasko- said:


> All these pictures prove that Chuck Taylor is the straightest man to ever walk the face of the earth.
> 
> Even straighter then Austin Aries.


He's straighter then the man who once called himself Austin Starr? I think not.....


----------



## Sephiroth

Benjo™ said:


> This forum (or at least this section) needs a funny/interesting/great wrestling picture thread.


and this will be the first picture in that thread...


----------



## Blasko

Benjo™ said:


> This forum (or at least this section) needs a funny/interesting/great wrestling picture thread.


 tbcfh, this section is better then WF as a whole.


----------



## MrPaiMei

-Blasko- said:


> tbcfh, this section is better then WF as a whole.


Oh yeah. We have a nice community, but venturing outside this subsection is fucking suicide. There's so many idiots I just start flipping out.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blasko- said:


> tbcfh, this section is better then WF as a whole.


Yeah we don't have so many damn n00bs in this section...


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Yeah we don't have so many damn n00bs in this section...


Excatly. I hate going to the n00bs section. If it wasn't for this section, I would have left a long time ago.


----------



## Sephiroth

you know, we should just have a random Off Topic thread for this section since we've turned the Indy DVD Help thread into our own personal Inoki Chin/Chuck Taylor/n00b bashing thread 

it's such a hassle to go to the other sections to talk about stuff besides wrestling when most of the members i know the best are here in Other Wrestling


----------



## Caligula

This section is serious business.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

CaliGula said:


> This section is serious business.


Chris Bosh is serious business.


----------



## Blasko

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Chris Bosh is serious business.


 Chuck Taylor is srs. 

srsly.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blasko- said:


> Chuck Taylor is srs.
> 
> srsly.


Austin Starr > teh Chuck Taylor


----------



## Blasko

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Austin Starr > teh Chuck Taylor


 ...

I must agree with this statement. 

:$


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blasko- said:


> ...
> 
> I must agree with this statement.
> 
> :$


See teh Austin Starr always wins! 

We really need an offical other wrestling off topic thread lol.


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Chris Bosh is serious business.


Damn right he is. Especially Scott Lost, he's a Professional.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> Damn right he is. Especially Scott Lost, he's a Professional.


I'm still surprised the man hasn't had the PWG Heavyweight title around his waist.


----------



## Sephiroth

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I'm still surprised the man hasn't had the PWG Heavyweight title around his waist.


Joey Ryan is a cock belt tease


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I'm still surprised the man hasn't had the PWG Heavyweight title around his waist.


Me too. Bosh & Lost deserve to be the PWG World Champion & it's sad that they are doing ANYTHING since October but save Ryan's ass in matches. I like to see those guys get a match against for Danielson for the title. Even tho I love those guys as a team, I think Arrogance has ran its course.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Damn, it's anarchy n the internet. Evryone's an insomniac goin crazy in here, and the 161 stuff broke the ROH board. I'm gonna watch PAC-Generico II then I'll try and Restore the Order (CZFUCKINDUBYUUUUUU) here with a review.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> Me too. Bosh & Lost deserve to be the PWG World Champion & it's sad that they are doing ANYTHING since October but save Ryan's ass in matches. I like to see those guys get a match against for Danielson for the title. Even tho I love those guys as a team, I think Arrogance has ran its course.


I think Arrogance needs to come to ROH where they would actually get a push instead of being Joey Ryan's bitches...


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I think Arrogance needs to come to ROH where they would actually get a push instead of being Joey Ryan's bitches...


It's weird because Scott Lost can give himself a push Also the more I see the Chris Bosh promo from Encantment Under The Sea, the more I'm like "Bosh is still going nowhere" after winning BOLA '05.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> It's weird because Scott Lost can give himself a push Also the more I see the Chris Bosh promo from Encantment Under The Sea, the more I'm like "Bosh is still going nowhere" after winning BOLA '05.



Could you imagine the promos from Bosh if Arrogance were feuding with the Briscoes in ROH...ahh ******* jokes galore..


----------



## Sephiroth

let's just bring in 2.0 and Arrogance in ROH. anything to help the tag division


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Could you imagine the promos from Bosh if Arrogance were feuding with the Briscoes in ROH...ahh ******* jokes galore..


Damn Bosh would be going insane & the crowd would go crazy. "BOSH" chants all over the place.


----------



## Blasko

sephy37 said:


> let's just bring in 2.0 and Arrogance in ROH. anything to help the tag division


 2.0 = Greatest tag team EVER.


----------



## watts63

-Blasko- said:


> 2.0 = Greatest tag team EVER.


Never seen those guys before. Can anyone upload a match from 2.0?

Also Team Masturbation needs to be in PWG. Imagine their promos?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I've heard of 2.0, I think they had some matches in UWA.


----------



## Sephiroth

check out some of 2.0's promos on the Tube. great stuff.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

"I've never been good at video games" "TERRIBLE" "Madden 1997, this faithful night August 24, 1993" lmao. these guys are fuckin hilarious, I'm gonna have to find some matches by these guys.


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> "I've never been good at video games" "TERRIBLE" "Madden 1997, this faithful night August 24, 1993" lmao. these guys are fuckin hilarious, I'm gonna have to find some matches by these guys.


I just saw that promo lol.

"It's Promo Time"

My #1 dream match now:

2.0 vs. Arrogance vs. Team Masturbation


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> I just saw that promo lol.
> 
> "It's Promo Time"


"Just like Brittany to K-Fed....I'm leaving you! *walks away* *comes back* "I'm just messin with ya!"

I'm watchin some Daizee Haze promos...I love that woman lol.


----------



## Blasko

"You see, me and Shane, we are in a pickle tonight!" 

Fan- BECAUSE YOU'RE CANADAIN!

Jagged- Shut uuuuuuup...

Shane- YOU'VE VERY RUDE!!!!!!!!!

Oh and.... 

Shane- Last night...Anotnio Inoki and Fujiawa....TOOK ADVANTAGE OF MY KNEE!!!


----------



## King_Kash

ROH GBH 2002 DVD, good? Cuz I dont see any star ratings thread over there...


----------



## watts63

"You See Our Title Reign Has Been Sort of Like An Episode of Where is Carmel San Diego. Where in the world is Carmel San Diego? Because We're Going Left, We're Going Right, We're Going Right Together Defending These Bad Boys Up & Down The Streets."

2.0 Rules!


----------



## Sephiroth

King_Kash said:


> ROH GBH 2002 DVD, good? Cuz I dont see any star ratings thread over there...


never seen it, but Joe vs. Ki is insane and probably the stiffest match in ROH till Joe vs. Kobashi


----------



## King_Kash

sephy37 said:


> never seen it, but Joe vs. Ki is insane and probably the stiffest match in ROH till Joe vs. Kobashi


Cool, what abt One Year Anniversary of ROH?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

For a fan getting into JAPW, what's a good show that they had?


----------



## Sephiroth

King_Kash said:


> Cool, what abt One Year Anniversary of ROH?


one of my favorite shows of 2003.

Jay vs. Mark is great, like all their other ones.

Joe vs. Dragon is fantastic.

the 3 way with Ki, Styles, and London is great and the post match stuff is good (including the title match with the winnerof the 3 way)

also Corino/Homicide starts a riot


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> For a fan getting into JAPW, what's a good show that they had?



Haas of Pain
Caged Fury I


----------



## King_Kash

sephy37 said:


> one of my favorite shows of 2003.
> 
> Jay vs. Mark is great, like all their other ones.
> 
> Joe vs. Dragon is fantastic.
> 
> the 3 way with Ki, Styles, and London is great and the post match stuff is good (including the title match with the winnerof the 3 way)
> 
> also Homicide starts a riot


Great, thanks and rep added


----------



## Sephiroth

King_Kash said:


> Great, thanks and rep added


i edited what i said before. it wasn't really Homicide's fault, i'll just say it involves Corino and angry NYC fans


----------



## King_Kash

sephy37 said:


> i edited what i said before. it wasn't really Homicide's fault, i'll just say it involves Corino and angry NYC fans


Oh ok, thanks for letting me know that u edit the info


----------



## Role Model

Pretty sure there's yet another postal strike where I am, it better not effect my ROH order.


----------



## JD13

^^^i think its over now.
BTW WTF happend to this section, my innocence has been destroyed by pics of Chuck Taylor


----------



## Claymore

I think the strike is still on folks...

It's a two week strike which began on the 25th of July and will finish on the 8th of August. But the thing is that it only affects areas on certain days I believe. So one day it might be the London area that is on strike, then the following Glasgow.

Well at least thats how I think they are working it. 

I've got three lots of orders coming to me, and I have no idea when they will arrive.....


----------



## McQueen

I just want to say....

I love the USPS.


----------



## JD13

Oh well, i guess my KOE cup will arrive before i turn 50.


----------



## KingKicks

That strike messed up my ROH order that i ordered 3 weeks ago, and it was due to arrive on 1 of the days that the strike was going on, later today i am going to go to the sorting office in Streatham to see if it is there because an ROH order taking over 3 weeks is ridiculous.


----------



## ROH

2.0 promo:

Shane Matthews: "And Equinox, quite frankly, I'm going to CRUSH you *holds up a Peter Pan Pirate hook*"
Jagged: "YEAH! Promo time! BOOYAH! *Lets get out of the bathroom!* *they leave*

I laughed so hard at that.


----------



## El Conquistador

*IWA-MS Summer Scorcher*

Mitch Ryder vs. Dustin Lillard -- *(**)*
OMG vs. Ricochet vs. Billy Roc vs. Mickie Knuckles -- _Winner receives TPI bid_ -- *(**1/4)*
Jack Thriller vs. Jason Strife -- *(**1/4)*
Jimmy Shalwin vs. Jason Dukes -- *(*)*
Pretty Unreals (Elgin & Ash) vs. Naptown Dragons (DieHard & Vortekz) -- _TLC Match_ -- *(***)*
Josh Abercrombie vs. Joey Ryan -- *(**)*
Roderick Strong vs. Drake Younger -- *(***1/2)*
Chuck Taylor vs. CJ Otis -- _IWA World Title Match_ -- *(***1/4)*
Matt Sydal vs. Human Tornado -- *(***)*


----------



## watts63

JD13 said:


> Oh well, i guess my KOE cup will arrive before i turn 50.


I think I'll be dead before my PWG DVDs arrive.


----------



## -Mystery-

watts63 said:


> I think I'll be dead before my PWG DVDs arrive.


That's odd that you haven't recieved them yet. I order from RF frequently and never have any problems. However, I only live roughly 5 hours away from where they ship.


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> That's odd that you haven't recieved them yet. I order from RF frequently and never have any problems. However, I only live roughly 5 hours away from where they ship.


Excatly, they said that they are waiting for one DVD because it's sold out & I'm been waiting for almost two months for it *sigh*. This wasn't the first one tho. I waited a month for mine first ever patch of DVDs & when it finally ship, it came the very next day.

This is the price to pay when you want to see Joe vs. Dragon III.


----------



## Duke Silver

I had a similair experience with TNA. I bought a couple of DVDs in a sale, and it's probably the worst experience that I've ever had dealing with any company. TNA said that they had shipped the DVDs the day after my payment went through. Funnily enough, the stamp on the package said otherwise. In reality, they didn't ship my DVDs out for another three months. Part of the reason why I hate TNA..


----------



## watts63

WORLD said:


> I had a similair experience with TNA. I bought a couple of DVDs in a sale, and it's probably the worst experience that I've ever had dealing with any company. TNA said that they had shipped the DVDs the day after my payment went through. Funnily enough, the stamp on the package said otherwise. In reality, they didn't ship my DVDs out for another three months. Part of the reason why I hate TNA..


We should have a thread about our stories & that is the probably the worst service I ever read in my life.


----------



## Role Model

The longest I've ever had to wait for a order of DVDs to come was last year when it took something like 4 weeks for my ROH order to come, that was pretty lame, but not bad compared to some other stories I've read.


----------



## musdy

I once had to wait two months for my PWG DVDs.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Chikara Aniversario?*
1. Olsen Twins vs. The Colony - **1/2
2. Brodie Lee vs. Equinox - *
3. Shayne Hawke vs. Player Uno - **1/2
4. Hydra vs. Worker Ant - **1/2
5. Mitch Ryder vs. Shane Storm - **1/2
6. Claudio Castagnoli & Larry Sweeney vs. El Pantera & Lince Dorado - ***
7. Max Boyer vs. Create-a-Wrestler - *1/2
8. Eddie Kingston vs. Hallowicked - ***1/4
9. F.I.S.T. vs. Kagrra & Dragon Yuki - ***
10. Mike Quackenbush vs. Chris Hero - ****

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## watts63

Just Two Orders:

From PWG Site:
All 8 New PWG Shows (PH to ASW V)
Use Your Illusion IV

I won the following on ebay for $8.33:
PWG Fear of a Black Planet
PWG From Parts Well Known


----------



## KingKicks

Everytime i see someone make a great PWG order, it makes me wanna order some badly.


----------



## watts63

Benjo™ said:


> Everytime i see someone make a great PWG order, it makes me wanna order some badly.


I was dying to see the only CHIKARA match in PWG so that show has been on my hit list for a while.


----------



## MrPaiMei

PWG All-Star Weekend V Night 1
Disco Machine vs. NOSAWA - This was what it was. Not much to say. Disco won. **

Rocky Romero vs. Roderick Strong - AWESOME. These two beat the fuck out of each other, some awesome hate that I was really loving, and some awesome ways to kill each other. This was a great match, the finish isn't for everyone, but I liked it. MOTN, do not sleep on this match AT ALL. ****

Claudio Castagnoli - This was also, great. Two guys with great characters, and they worked the match perfectly around that. Claudio really was great here, and he's definatly one of the best indy workers out there right now as far as consistency goes. Tornado wins, building to his title shot tommorow night. ***1/4

Kikutaro vs. Matt Classic - Do I really need to tell ylou about this match? The Classic gimmick is genius as Colt gets to switch up all his regular comedy spots. Genius. ***

Jack Evans vs. Kevin Steen - Very fun, built around, obviously, power vs. speed. They play off of it well, and Steen is another one of the best workers on the indies today. ***

The Dynasty vs. Babyfaces - No one cared about any of the babyfaces, making this match pointless. Quite sloppy as well. Anderson is great though. **1/2

Alex Shelley vs. Kaz Hayashi - This was worked perfectly, to a crowd that didn't give a shit. Nothing stood out, but everything was crisp, nothing was exciting, but everything made sense. ***1/2, I guess.

Davey Richards vs. Low Ki - This was really interesting. Davey is the SoCal veteran and Ki is trying to make a name, but Davey is the smaller name and Ki is the babyface, making this a new story and very cool. By the end, Davey pisses off Ki and Ki kills him, with Davey trying to keep up. Little long for what they were trying to do, but still really great. ***3/4

El Generico vs. PAC - This was AWESOME. The spots built and built, leading to the biggest one, the BRAINBUSTAHHHH! PAC botches a double moonsault, right on his head, REALLY getting the crowd behind him, and Generico constantly drops him on his head but HE WILL NOT DIE. Generico kinda botches the finish, which isn't a problem but the crowd dies, and this match is built on the crowd, so it hurts. Still great, a very slight notch below Rocky-Roddy. ****

OVERALL: One of, if not the best PWG show ever. Must-buy.


----------



## watts63

Has anybody seen ASW V Night two yet? You guys are teasing the hell out of me for just reviewing Night 1.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I'm gonna go watch it now.


----------



## Platt

6/22 is officially named United We Stand


----------



## McQueen

watts63 said:


> I won the following on ebay for $8.33:
> PWG Fear of a Black Planet
> PWG From Parts Well Known


Both those shows sucked pretty hard.

I just got ASW V both nights in the mail, along with my ROH order of Time To Man Up, Domination, UWA vs Torymon Japan and 2 straight shooting's, but I probably won't get to watch any of them till next week.


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> Both those shows sucked pretty hard.


Yeah I heard but I couldn't pass up both of those shows under $10.


----------



## McQueen

watts63 said:


> Yeah I heard but I couldn't pass up both of those shows under $10.


I would have sold you my copies. 
I need to go in the Shill/Trade thread one of these days and post what I want to sell/trade cause I got quite a bit.


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> I would have sold you my copies.
> I need to go in the Shill/Trade thread one of these days and post what I want to sell/trade cause I got quite a bit.


:agree: you should


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> my ROH order of Time To Man Up


:lmao


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> Both those shows sucked pretty hard.
> 
> I just got ASW V both nights in the mail, along with my ROH order of *Time To Man Up*, Domination, UWA vs Torymon Japan and 2 straight shooting's, but I probably won't get to *watch any of them till next week.*


 Make it forever. :agree:


----------



## watts63

-Blasko- said:


> Make it forever. :agree:


It was that bad?


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> It was that bad?


Yes. The Briscoes vs KENTA & Richards was *so* dissapointing/below expectations I was getting angry watching it. I should never be angry when I'm watching ROH, but that show forced me to be.


----------



## T-C

ROH™ said:


> Yes. The Briscoes vs KENTA & Richards was *so* dissapointing/below expectations I was getting angry watching it. I should never be angry when I'm watching ROH, but that show forced me to be.


I haven't seen the show, but was there not some Steve Corino goodness to help yoou through it?


----------



## KingKicks

ROH™ said:


> Yes. The Briscoes vs KENTA & Richards was *so* dissapointing/below expectations I was getting angry watching it. I should never be angry when I'm watching ROH, but that show forced me to be.


Briscoes vs. KENTA and Richards was definetly dissapointing, i'd never fallen asleep during an ROH show until Time To Man Up.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I saw I had a Ronin six man and Davey match in a row, so I just couldn't start ASWV2. Gonna watch DG World first.


----------



## watts63

ROH™ said:


> Yes. The Briscoes vs KENTA & Richards was *so* dissapointing/below expectations I was getting angry watching it. I should never be angry when I'm watching ROH, but that show forced me to be.


I should had a clue about that show wasn't so good as I watched Joe/Styles (Their worst match against each other).


----------



## -Mystery-

Time To Man Up is the most underrated ROH show ever! Everything was between *** and ****. Overall a really, really solid show.


----------



## Blasko

-Mystery- said:


> *How We Roll* is the most underrated ROH show ever! Everything was between *** and ****. Overall a really, really solid show.


 Fixed.


----------



## -Mystery-

-Blasko- said:


> Fixed.


Nah, How We Roll makes Time To Man Up look like FYF: Finale.


----------



## Blasko

-Mystery- said:


> Nah, How We Roll makes Time To Man Up look like FYF: Finale.


 ....

IT'S A TRAP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spartanlax

I watched ASWV Night One and then forgot about the other 3 PWG DVDs I had, haha. Time to watch those


----------



## KingKicks

-Mystery- said:


> Nah, How We Roll makes Time To Man Up look like FYF: Finale.


Actually that is true.

How i didn't fall asleep during How We Roll, i will never know.


----------



## -Mystery-

Since some folks want a ASW V Night 2 review, I'll watched my PWG shows out of order and watch ASW V Night 2 first.


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> Since some folks want a ASW V Night 2 review, I'll watched my PWG shows out of order and watch ASW V Night 2 first.


FINALLY!


----------



## -Mystery-

Odd moment today, I got my ROH Domination DVD in the mail today and of course I marked out and I was telling my mom about it and she thought I ordered a porn DVD.


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> Odd moment today, I got my ROH Domination DVD in the mail today and of course I marked out and I was telling my mom about it and she thought I ordered a porn DVD.


What? How would that be a porn DVD?!


----------



## Role Model

ROH™ said:


> What? How would that be a porn DVD?!


Surely you can work it out.

*Domination!*


----------



## Spartanlax

Bobby Lashley does porn now?


----------



## JD13

-Mystery- said:


> Odd moment today, I got my ROH Domination DVD in the mail today and of course I marked out and I was telling my mom about it and she thought I ordered a porn DVD.


:lmao 

IWA-MS were no joke
Brain Damage/Deranged vs. Team Underground - **
Vanessa Kraven/Daizee Haze vs. Mickie Knuckles/MsChif - ** 
9 Man TLC Match - ***1/2(overbooked clusterfuck, but also a awesome spotfest,featuring the worst botch ive ever seen)
The Thomaselli's vs. Eddie Kingston/Larry Sweeney/Spike Dudley - ***1/4
Ruckus vs. Josh Abercrombie - ***1/2
Kevin Steen vs. Ian Rotten - **3/4
Delirious vs. El Generico - ***1/2(funny stuff)
Tank vs. Toby Klein - **1/2 
Low Ki vs. Necro Butcher - ****(fucking awesome, should have been booked as the ME)
Milano Collection AT vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4(as you would expect a very good match, but sufferd for following the previous match imo)

Overall: one of the best IWA shows ive ever seen.

FIP:cage of pain

Larry Sweeney vs. Jerrelle Clark - **1/2(i love Larry Sweeny)
Allison Danger vs. Lacey - **
Delirious & Shingo vs. Gran Akuma & Hallowicked - ***1/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2(Danielson as memphis style heel is so funny)
Austin Aries vs. Erick Stevens - ***1/4
Sal Rinauro, Chasyn Rance & Kenny King vs. Colt Cabana, Seth Delay & Jerrelle Clark - ***
Roderick Strong vs. Steve Madison - ***
The Heartbreak Express vs. Black Market - ***1/2(FIP goes hardcore)

Overall: solid show, but nothing awesome.


----------



## Platt

New video wire up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_OHrJE5Klg


----------



## watts63

Platt said:


> New video wire up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_OHrJE5Klg


Yep mystery, there is nothing in there that looks like the Briscoes were injured & they went to go drink some beers. There's the evidence lol.


----------



## Blasko

Claudio as a face makes me feel un-easy...


----------



## JD13

must have uppercut T-shirt.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Claudio should never again host a video wire.....


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Claudio should never again host a video wire.....


We need a Hero on videowire.


----------



## ROH

http://wrestling.insidepulse.com/articles/69345/2007/08/01/roh-video-wire-for-8107.html

Written by me.


----------



## -Mystery-

watts63 said:


> We need a Hero on videowire.


Nah, we need a Delirious hosted videowire.


----------



## T-C

That videowire was fucking fanastic. Everything about it, especially Claudio's wacky presenting. Wonderful.


----------



## musdy

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Claudio should never again host a video wire.....


I object to that statement!!!


----------



## drogseth

I need help picking with 4 shows to get 

4 PWG shows:
Self-Titled
Horror Business
All Star Weekend IV (both nights)

Or

4 ROH shows
Redemption
Showdown In Motown
Best In The World
Best of The Rottweilers

Price basically the same after shipping.


----------



## KingKicks

I'd go with the PWG order.


----------



## watts63

drogseth said:


> I need help picking with 4 shows to get
> 
> 4 PWG shows:
> Self-Titled
> Horror Business
> All Star Weekend IV (both nights)
> 
> Or
> 
> 4 ROH shows
> Redemption
> Showdown In Motown
> Best In The World
> Best of The Rottweilers
> 
> Price basically the same after shipping.


ASW IV is great & is a must buy. Horror Business is a underrated show. Never seen Self-Titled.

Very good best of the rottweilers, horrible Showdown in Motown, never seen BITW but Danielson/Joe vs. KENTA/Marufuji & The Briscoes vs. Strong/Evans was great to me. Seen two matches off of Redemption, very good match between Hardy vs. Homicide & a great 4 corner survival main event.

In result, I go with the PWG order.


----------



## Sephiroth

don't know if it's been posted yet, but the 6/22 ROH show has been named

*United We Stand- Dayton, OH 6/22/07*


----------



## Future Star

Best in the World, I feel isnt a very strong show. The only matches really worth seeing are the ones Watts' mentioned, the rest isnt very good


----------



## El Conquistador

Just a bit of a heads up, I plan on rewatching & reviewing KOTDM 2007. Expect the full review sometime tomorrow, assuming everything goes according to plan.



sephy37 said:


> don't know if it's been posted yet, but the 6/22 ROH show has been named
> 
> *United We Stand- Dayton, OH 6/22/07*


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4612896-post9890.html -


----------



## Sephiroth

M.W. said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4612896-post9890.html -


4 pages back! i'm not checking that far back


----------



## -Mystery-

*PWG All Star Weekend V Night 2*
1. Kevin Steen vs. Joey Ryan - No DQ Match - ***
2. TJ Perkins, Rocky Romero & Ronin vs. Lil' Cholo, NOSAWA & Karl Anderson - **1/2
3. Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2
4. Colt Cabana & Topgun Talwar vs. Kikutaro & Disco Machine - **3/4
5. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Alex Shelley - ***3/4
6. Kaz Hayashi vs. PAC - ****
7. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Scott Lost & Chris Bosh - ***1/4
8. PWG Title: El Generico vs. Human Tornado - ***1/4
9. Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki - ****1/2

Overall show rating - ***3/4


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> 9. Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki - ****1/2


It looks it was their best encounter. God I can't wait until they arrive.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Mystery- said:


> *PWG All Star Weekend V Night 2*
> 1. Kevin Steen vs. Joey Ryan - No DQ Match - ***
> 2. TJ Perkins, Rocky Romero & Ronin vs. Lil' Cholo, NOSAWA & Karl Anderson - **1/2
> 3. Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2
> 4. Colt Cabana & Topgun Talwar vs. Kikutaro & Disco Machine - **3/4
> 5. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Alex Shelley - ***3/4
> 6. Kaz Hayashi vs. PAC - ****
> 7. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Scott Lost & Chris Bosh - ***1/4
> 8. PWG Title: El Generico vs. Human Tornado - ***1/4
> 9. Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki - ****1/2
> 
> Overall show rating - ***3/4


#7 and 8 are a little disappointing by the ratings . i'd expect more


----------



## watts63

sephy37 said:


> #7 and 8 are a little disappointing by the ratings . i'd expect more


Well I think it was the #7 match rating because Super Dragon & Davey Richards came in & destoryed both teams.


----------



## -Mystery-

sephy37 said:


> #7 and 8 are a little disappointing by the ratings . i'd expect more


Davey & Dragon interfered in the tag match and Tornado sucks.


----------



## Future Star

> BONUS OFFER - Get a FOUR PACK of new PWG DVDs for one low price of $39.99!!! You'll receive Album of the Year, 70 | 30, All Star Weekend V - Night 1 and Night 2, and save 33% off of the regular price! This offer good only from the above drop down menu and special prices not valid if ordered individually.


That is from Highspots, how are AOTY and 7030? I might get this


----------



## watts63

Future Star said:


> That is from Highspots, how are AOTY and 7030? I might get this


Check out the star ratings thread. Both already been reviewed.


----------



## Future Star

Made up my mind, i am getting BOLA all 3 nights for $35.99


----------



## watts63

Future Star said:


> Aight, but from your point of view which is better the deal i posted above, or this:
> Im really stuck because i want ASWV N. 1&2, but i have been drooling over Based on a True Story, and ofcourse they are in different deals


I would say buy all 8 shows but if you are having $$$ problems, I can't really make that decision because I only seen BOATS & Guitar II which are both very good shows that features two MOTYCs (Ryan vs. Tornado & Cape Fear vs. NRC).


----------



## Future Star

watts63 said:


> I would say buy all 8 shows but if you are having $$$ problems, I can't really make that decision because I only seen BOATS & Guitar II which are both very good shows that features two MOTYCs (Ryan vs. Tornado & Cape Fear vs. NRC).


Nah, its just i am also making an ROH Order. So i made up my mind. I am getting BOLA 06 all 3 nights for $35.99


----------



## iverson19

I recieved my order from Blue Thunder Video

Ric Flair Legend Volume 1 (3/1/76 - 4/5/92).
Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat History (1977 - 7/24/94).
Best of Kenta Kobashi Volume 2 (7/3/89 - 9/4/91).
Greatest Matches of the Decade Vol. 1 (1991-1999).
Best of Toshiaki Kawada Volume 1 (7/90 - 12/97) 

I am very disapointed there were very few watchable matches while the rest where horrible quality it was like watching scrambled ppv wrestling back in the day the Kawada dvd didnt have any sound. I dont think i will order anything from that site which is a shame because they have some really good stuff.


----------



## KingKicks

Future Star said:


> That is from Highspots, how are AOTY and 7030? I might get this


This offer may be what i need to finally make a PWG order.

How long does Highspots take to deliver to the UK?


----------



## SP_10

I just made my first PWG order from highspots. I got Passive Hostility, Based on a True Story, Armorygeddon & Holy Diver Down.


----------



## KingKicks

Damn strike! i went today to find out if they had my ROH order and they said it may be in the backlog which they are working on sending out, so now i have to wait until they manage to send out all the items in the backlog.

I can't believe this order has taken 4 weeks now.


----------



## Platt

Benjo™ said:


> Damn strike! i went today to find out if they had my ROH order and they said it may be in the backlog which they are working on sending out, so now i have to wait until they manage to send out all the items in the backlog.
> 
> I can't believe this order has taken 4 weeks now.



Tell me about it my ROH order came in 2 weeks but i still have about 4 other parcels that should of arrived by now


----------



## KingKicks

Platt said:


> Tell me about it my ROH order came in 2 weeks but i still have about 4 other parcels that should of arrived by now


Alot like my situation.

Have an order from play.com(Ordered almost a week ago)
An order from Gameplay.com (Ordered a couple of days ago with next day delivery)
an order from amazon.co.uk (Ordered 3 weeks ago)
and an order from ROH. (Ordered 4 weeks ago)

and not one of these orders have arrived yet.


----------



## ROH

Role Model said:


> Surely you can work it out.
> 
> *Domination!*


Still don't get it.

Is it "Domi-nation"? As "Domi" is something to do with porn, and "nation" means theres lots of it...

Or is it "Dom-in-action"? As "Dom" being the shorter version of the male's name "Dominic", and him being the pornstar in action.

Or is it just "Dominiation"? That could be anything, like, a film.

Maybe I haven't watched anough porn


----------



## Platt

ROH™ said:


> Still don't get it.
> 
> Is it "Domi-nation"? As "Domi" is something to do with porn, and "nation" means theres lots of it...
> 
> Or is it "Dom-in-action"? As "Dom" being the shorter version of the male's name "Dominic", and him being the pornstar in action.
> 
> Or is it just "Dominiation"? That could be anything, like, a film.
> 
> Maybe I haven't watched anough porn



So naive. Try a Google search you'll find all your answers.


----------



## ROH

oh, I get it now.


----------



## Role Model

I expect I'll be in for a long wait for my ROH order, unless I get lucky with the post.


----------



## Platt

Strikes are due to end soon so you'll probably be ok


----------



## ROH

*Dragon Gate KOBE World show 2006 (7/2/06), Genichiro Tenryu and Magnum Tokyo vs Minoru Suzuki and Masaaki Mochuzuki*

I just watched this for the second time, and while I didn't enjoy it as much as the first time I watched it, it was still an awesome match, that everyone should see.

What I liked so much was that everyone had a unique roll in the match and played it perfectly;

Tenryu was the old, tired, pissed off mother-fucker who didn't wanna take shit from anyone. Minoru Suzuki didn't treat the match seriously (it was only Dragon Gate to him, not like, AJPW) and was having fun pissing off his opponents. Magnum Tokyo and Mochuzuki took the match very seriously, as they were in the ring with such top-teir talent and it was a time where they could face off to see who the top star of Dragon Gate really was.

The match started slow. MiSu was playing games with his opponnets, while Magnum and Mochi were having serious exchanges. Magnum kept going after MiSu, cos he was interrupting his clash with Mochi. Tenryu comes in and lays the hurt down on both his opponents. Mochi gets caught up in a kick/chop exchange with him, but TYenryu shows what a verteran he is, coming out the better by catching Mochi's leg (Mochi didn't see it coming, he was too infactuated by strike exchange) and Dragon screwing it.

Tenryu and Tokyo work over Mochi's leg a bit. He makes a comeback and tags to MiSu. MiSu gains control on Tokyo and he and Mochi work him over. The pace really slows down, but the match is still pretty interesting. Tokyo come back with a bulldog, makes the hot tag to Tenryu, and IT IS ON! 

The finishing sequence is really awesome. A ton of great nearfalls take place. MiSu and Tokyo have a big slap exchange. Tenryu and Mochi join in. Then one of the most surreal sequences I've ever seen in wrestling goes down. All 4 men start slapping THE SHIT out of each other for like, 2 minutes straight. They get so loopy they even slap their own teamates and the referee. After about 250 slaps go down, they go back to wrestling, but everyone is as tired as fuck.

MiSu is pissed off now, and brawls with Tenryu in the corner. Mochi and Tokyo start fighting again, but this time, they're not getting nearfalls with fancy suplexes or anything like they were before. They were just kicking and lariating each other, going for pins at every oppurtunity. MiSu sees Mochi ain't doin' well, so he grabs him and slaps him across the face. OH SNAP. MiSu points to Tokyo, and Mochi goes crazy on his ass! Tokyo hits a fat lariat though, and a spin kick (while Mochi was on his knees) to Mochi's face for the win. The kick made a sick sound, and Mochi sold it like he was clean out. The finish may have been a bit anti-climatic, but it fit in with the match perfectly, and was just awesome.

So yeah, the match was awesome. I can't describe it that well (the above was just me rambling on ), it's kinda a match you gotta see to believe. I'll try ripping it later, but for anyone who's interested in buying the show, check IVP for it, and check the DVD star rating thread for my ratings on the full show.

Not a MOTYC BTW (I'd give it ****), but a damn fun match, that I recommend watching.


----------



## McQueen

ROH™ said:


> *Dragon Gate KOBE World show 2006 (7/2/06), Genichiro Tenryu and Magnum Tokyo vs Minoru Suzuki and Masaaki Mochuzuki*
> 
> So yeah, the match was awesome.


I could have told you that as soon as I saw the name Genichiro Tenryu.


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> I could have told you that as soon as I saw the name Genichiro Tenryu.


He was actually in it the least 

MiSu is badass.


----------



## watts63

Yeah my favorite part was the slap-fest. ***3/4.

That was my first match of Minoru Suzuki & been a fan of this ever since.


----------



## McQueen

ROH™ said:


> He was actually in it the least
> 
> MiSu is badass.


Tenryu is like 2 years shy of being 60 years old and is much bigger than anyone else in the match so it doesn't surprise me, he wouldn't need to do much to be effective.


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> Tenryu is like 2 years shy of being 60 years old and is much bigger than anyone else in the match so it doesn't surprise me, he wouldn't need to do much to be effective.


Yeah, he was damn old there. You're right about not needing to do much, hell, even when he was just standing on the apron he looked like a badass (pissed off) motherfucker.


----------



## watts63

ROH™ said:


> Yeah, he was damn old there. You're right about not needing to do much, hell, even when he was just standing on the apron he looked like a badass (pissed off) motherfucker.


Yeah he wanted to fuck Suzuki up bad this that match lol.


----------



## KingKicks

ROH™ said:


> *Dragon Gate KOBE World show 2006 (7/2/06), Genichiro Tenryu and Magnum Tokyo vs Minoru Suzuki and Masaaki Mochuzuki*
> 
> I just watched this for the second time, and while I didn't enjoy it as much as the first time I watched it, it was still an awesome match, that everyone should see.
> 
> What I liked so much was that everyone had a unique roll in the match and played it perfectly;
> 
> Tenryu was the old, tired, pissed off mother-fucker who didn't wanna take shit from anyone. Minoru Suzuki didn't treat the match seriously (it was only Dragon Gate to him, not like, AJPW) and was having fun pissing off his opponents. Magnum Tokyo and Mochuzuki took the match very seriously, as they were in the ring with such top-teir talent and it was a time where they could face off to see who the top star of Dragon Gate really was.
> 
> The match started slow. MiSu was playing games with his opponnets, while Magnum and Mochi were having serious exchanges. Magnum kept going after MiSu, cos he was interrupting his clash with Mochi. Tenryu comes in and lays the hurt down on both his opponents. Mochi gets caught up in a kick/chop exchange with him, but TYenryu shows what a verteran he is, coming out the better by catching Mochi's leg (Mochi didn't see it coming, he was too infactuated by strike exchange) and Dragon screwing it.
> 
> Tenryu and Tokyo work over Mochi's leg a bit. He makes a comeback and tags to MiSu. MiSu gains control on Tokyo and he and Mochi work him over. The pace really slows down, but the match is still pretty interesting. Tokyo come back with a bulldog, makes the hot tag to Tenryu, and IT IS ON!
> 
> The finishing sequence is really awesome. A ton of great nearfalls take place. MiSu and Tokyo have a big slap exchange. Tenryu and Mochi join in. Then one of the most surreal sequences I've ever seen in wrestling goes down. All 4 men start slapping THE SHIT out of each other for like, 2 minutes straight. They get so loopy they even slap their own teamates and the referee. After about 250 slaps go down, they go back to wrestling, but everyone is as tired as fuck.
> 
> MiSu is pissed off now, and brawls with Tenryu in the corner. Mochi and Tokyo start fighting again, but this time, they're not getting nearfalls with fancy suplexes or anything like they were before. They were just kicking and lariating each other, going for pins at every oppurtunity. MiSu sees Mochi ain't doin' well, so he grabs him and slaps him across the face. OH SNAP. MiSu points to Tokyo, and Mochi goes crazy on his ass! Tokyo hits a fat lariat though, and a spin kick (while Mochi was on his knees) to Mochi's face for the win. The kick made a sick sound, and Mochi sold it like he was clean out. The finish may have been a bit anti-climatic, but it fit in with the match perfectly, and was just awesome.
> 
> So yeah, the match was awesome. I can't describe it that well (the above was just me rambling on ), it's kinda a match you gotta see to believe. I'll try ripping it later, but for anyone who's interested in buying the show, check IVP for it, and check the DVD star rating thread for my ratings on the full show.
> 
> Not a MOTYC BTW (I'd give it ****), but a damn fun match, that I recommend watching.


Damn that sounds good, it's in my pile of DG shows from IVP to watch.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm curious as to if anyone has seen Brusier Brody vs. Ric Flair in a 2 out of 3 Falls match from 1985? If so, how was the match?


----------



## ROH

Benjo™ said:


> Damn that sounds good, it's in my pile of DG shows from IVP to watch.


Wtch it nw plz


----------



## Ste

Just a quick question, out of all the shows that ROH have done in Liverpool, which is the best?

Also, i have about 50 quid, which is about 100 dollars to buy some ROH DVD's, could i have some recommendations please, bearing in mind i want the best Liverpool show definitely


----------



## KingKicks

Dr Dre. said:


> Just a quick question, out of all the shows that ROH have done in Liverpool, which is the best?


Fifth Year Festival : Finale definetly.


----------



## Caligula

-Mystery- said:


> I'm curious as to if anyone has seen Brusier Brody vs. Ric Flair in a 2 out of 3 Falls match from 1985? If so, how was the match?


I'm gonna the Flair DVD from IVP of which that match is on, soon. I don't know if you wanna wait that long for an answer though :$


----------



## -Mystery-

CaliGula said:


> I'm gonna the Flair DVD from IVP of which that match is on, soon. I don't know if you wanna wait that long for an answer though :$


I'll probably will just download it regardless. It's roughly an hour long and it has Flair in it so it's bound to be good.


----------



## Caligula

Yeah, should be pretty awesome.


----------



## Ste

Dr Dre. said:


> Just a quick question, out of all the shows that ROH have done in Liverpool, which is the best?
> 
> Also, i have about 50 quid, which is about 100 dollars to buy some ROH DVD's, could i have some recommendations please, bearing in mind i want the best Liverpool show definitely


I sort of need the second bit in that question answering quickly :$


----------



## KingKicks

Dr Dre. said:


> I sort of need the second bit in that question answering quickly :$


Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool
Fifth Year Festival: Finale
Good Times Great Memories
Supercard Of Honor II


----------



## ROH

Dr Dre. said:


> I sort of need the second bit in that question answering quickly :$


FYF: Finale
Supercard of Honor 2
Manhattan Mayhem
Nowhere to Run
Final Battle 2005


----------



## Ste

ROH™ said:


> FYF: Finale
> Supercard of Honor 2
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Nowhere to Run
> Final Battle 2005


Not GBHVN2? I always thought that was the best ROH Show.


----------



## -Mystery-

ROH™ said:


> FYF: Finale
> Supercard of Honor 2
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Nowhere to Run
> Final Battle 2005


Take out Nowhere To Run & Final Battle 2005 and replace them with Better Than Our Best and Glory By Honor V Night 2.


----------



## JD13

My SmartMarkVideo order arrived today so i watched....

Chikara: young lions cup V night 3
F.I.S.T. vs. Los Ice Creams - **1/2
Order Of The Neo-Solar Temple vs. Moscow, Player Uno & Super Xtremo - *** (Moscow is the greatest soviet cow ever)
Amigo Suzuki vs. Billy Roc - **3/4
Olsen Twins vs. North Star Express - ***1/2 (wasnt expecting much, but this was great)
Mitch Ryder vs. Lince Dorado - ** (old school memphis vs luchador, just didnt work)
Shayne Hawke vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***1/2 (Shayne Hawke is like 12 years old)
BLK OUT vs. The Colony - ***1/4 (big props to the colony for bringing their A game)
Kings of wrestling vs. Cheech & Cloudy - ***3/4 (just a realy good tag match)
Arik Cannon, Larry Sweeney & Max Boyer vs. Jigsaw, Hallowicked & Shane Storm - ***1/4 (i watched this with high expectations, and was disapointed)
Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet - ***1/2 (Chuck Taylor is awesome)

overall: very fun show, must have for chikara fans.


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> Take out Nowhere To Run & Final Battle 2005 and replace them with Better Than Our Best and Glory By Honor V Night 2.


You're right. Forgot about those.



JD13 said:


> My SmartMarkVideo order arrived today so i watched....
> 
> Chikara: young lions cup V night 3
> F.I.S.T. vs. Los Ice Creams - **1/2
> Order Of The Neo-Solar Temple vs. Moscow, Player Uno & Super Xtremo - *** (Moscow is the greatest soviet cow ever)
> Amigo Suzuki vs. Billy Roc - **3/4
> Olsen Twins vs. North Star Express - ***1/2 (wasnt expecting much, but this was great)
> Mitch Ryder vs. Lince Dorado - ** (old school memphis vs luchador, just didnt work)
> Shayne Hawke vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***1/2 (Shayne Hawke is like 12 years old)
> BLK OUT vs. The Colony - ***1/4 (big props to the colony for bringing their A game)
> Kings of wrestling vs. Cheech & Cloudy - ***3/4 (just a realy good tag match)
> Arik Cannon, Larry Sweeney & Max Boyer vs. Jigsaw, Hallowicked & Shane Storm - ***1/4 (i watched this with high expectations, and was disapointed)
> Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet - ***1/2 (Chuck Taylor is awesome)
> 
> overall: very fun show, must have for chikara fans.


I would go lower on Lince/Ryder because that heavily sucked, but apart from that spot on ratings


----------



## Caligula

I wouldn't suggest Manhattan Mayhem for someone who's trying to get into the product.


Seriously, how many wrestlers from that show are still on the active roster?


----------



## Role Model

CaliGula said:


> I wouldn't suggest Manhattan Mayhem for someone who's trying to get into the product.
> 
> 
> Seriously, how many wrestlers from that show are still on the active roster?


Yeah I said that a few days ago, the product has changed so much since then, production is tons better and the roster is nearly totally changed.

But if you just want an entertaining show, it's pefect.


----------



## -Mystery-

CaliGula said:


> I wouldn't suggest Manhattan Mayhem for someone who's trying to get into the product.
> 
> 
> Seriously, how many wrestlers from that show are still on the active roster?


8 (Rave, Aries, Romero, Strong, Evans, Jacobs, Whitmer, Nigel)


----------



## ROH

CaliGula said:


> I wouldn't suggest Manhattan Mayhem for someone who's trying to get into the product.
> 
> 
> Seriously, how many wrestlers from that show are still on the active roster?


I don't think it matters about the wrestlers on the show, just IMO it's the best ROH show ever, and a must buy for anyone interested in ROH.


----------



## Caligula

-Mystery- said:


> 8 (Rave, Aries, Romero, Strong, Evans, Jacobs, Whitmer, Nigel)


And Gibson, Punk, Joe, Low Ki, Lethal, Shelly, Homicide, and Cabana aren't tbf


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm gonna pick up Kevin Nash's RF shoot provided there is a 20% off sale this weekend. I plan on buying the special edition version which includes the DVD autographed along with an autographed Diesel action figure for $50.

Maybe I can persuade Mr. Feinstein to start a 20% sale for a few phone numbers of little kiddies.


----------



## Caligula

That's a good shoot. Funny


----------



## JD13

WxW 16 carot gold tournament is out on SmartMark. Anyone gonna pick it up?


----------



## Claymore

JD13 said:


> WxW 16 carot gold tournament is out on SmartMark. Anyone gonna pick it up?


Yeah I saw that up on SmartMark. Was considering ordering it as there are great matches popping up all over those three DVD's. But I haven't read any reviews or live reports from the show.


----------



## JD13

^^^yeah same dilema.


----------



## ROH

^ Google search, friends


----------



## JD13

you think your so clever


----------



## ROH

I'm actually just spamming till we get to page 1000


----------



## watts63

Yeah lol.

Anybody have their KOEC DVDs yet?


----------



## KingKicks

Tomorrow is 4 weeks since i made an order from ROH 

Oh yeah and COME ON PAGE 1000


----------



## watts63

Benjo™ said:


> Tomorrow is 4 weeks since i made an order from ROH
> 
> Oh yeah and COME ON PAGE 1000


Tomorrow will be two months since I ordered PWG shows on RF Video.

YEAH 1000 PAGES!


----------



## KingKicks

watts63 said:


> Tomorrow will be two months since I ordered PWG shows on RF Video.
> 
> YEAH 1000 PAGES!


2 months! wow and i thought mine was bad.

W00T 1000 Pages!


----------



## Spartanlax

Spamming whores. 

Just watched fully viewed London/Danielson 2/3 falls. Go watch this match NOW! *****


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Spartanlax said:


> Spamming whores.
> 
> Just watched fully viewed London/Danielson 2/3 falls. Go watch this match NOW! *****


I'm not a spamming whore.....:side: 

Anyways, I saw that match before and I would give it that exact rating. It was amazing, I'll have to watch it again.


----------



## dman88

I remember when I was the 1000th post in this thread. I thought I was cool but 10,000 is so much cooler.  

I always wanted to see the 2/3 falls match but I never thought the DVD was a solid enough show to pick up.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

dman88 said:


> I remember when I was the 1000th post in this thread. I thought I was cool but 10,000 is so much cooler.
> 
> I always wanted to see the 2/3 falls match but I never thought the DVD was a solid enough show to pick up.


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I55MF9WL

I found the link to the 2/3 falls match in the Indy section of the multimedia.


----------



## Future Star

Spartanlax said:


> Spamming whores.
> 
> Just watched fully viewed London/Danielson 2/3 falls. Go watch this match NOW! *****


 I dont remeber it being that good, definately will have to re-watch


----------



## dman88

Thanks GenNext, I'll probably go check it out tomorrow.


----------



## watts63

Just Ordered:

Best of Chris Bosh: Lioncock

God I can't wait for this to come.


----------



## Sephiroth

does anyone here have any Best of Super Dragon dvds? possibly his Best of Super Dragon Evolution 3? the one with his mask vs. mask match with TARO in Revolution Pro


----------



## JD13

watts63 said:


> Yeah lol.
> 
> Anybody have their KOEC DVDs yet?


NO

Page 1000 yay...oh...Damm.


----------



## McQueen

*NJPW Presents: J Crown Tourney*
8 Men, 8 titles, 1 Champion

*Masayoshi Motegi vs Great Sasuke - *** 1/4*
_Motegi works over Sasuke's legs early on to take away his ariel advantages, and then proceeds to try and take him down by overpowering sasuke, but Sasuke isn't going down easy and manages to make a fun comeback for the win_

*Ultimo Dragon vs Jushin Thunder Liger - *** 1/2*
_Dragon & Liger go all out bell to bell and this is pretty much the best you can get in a only 6 minute match. Lots of fun and intense at the same time._

****** Casas vs Shinjiro Ohtani - *** 3/4*
_Starts off with some nice mat work, works into a bit of a strike fest when niether man gets the advantage and works it's wat into a highspot showdown without feeling forced. Nice little post match moment when the camera zooms in on a worried looking Ultimo Dragon_

*El Samurai vs Gran Hamada - ****
_Samurai can be dull at times but Hamada has enough to keep him interesting. Little bit of a nice Power/Technical game going on here, the worst match of the tournament and it was still a pretty good if not too terribly exciting match._

*Ultimo Dragon vs Shinjiro Ohtani - ******
_ABSOLUTE MUST SEE MATCH. Personal favorite of mine and for my money the greatest junior heavyweight match in history. Story is that despite a nearly show stealing match Ohtani fell to UD's Mahistrol Cradle at J Cup 95, and Ohtani oh no he hasn't forgot (I love how they work such a simple spot into the match 3 times and it goes over like gangbusters each time). This match is all about Ohtani and his growth as a wrestler in that time, see Ohtani while may not be a big name like a Liger or Ultimo Dragon he has more than enough to put them away and he's determined to bring UD the fight of his life and get his win back. Ohtani's performance in this match is so damn awesome, Meltzer's a damn fool for not giving this a full *****._

*Great Sasuke vs El Samurai - *****
_Again this match is another don't brush me off just because I'm a midcarder match. Samurai absolutely picks apart Sasuke, from the leg to powerbombing his ass all over the damn place. Finish seems a tad forced and Samurai goes down a little too easy to me but still an excellent match._

*Ultimo Dragon vs Great Sasuke - **** 1/4*
_Ultimo brings the structure and Sasuke brings the "I'm fucking insane" highspots and the result is a very good, very fun and very fitting final to a great tournament_

Show Rating - (*****) Must Have Show
​


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> *NJPW Presents: J Crown Tourney*
> 8 Men, 8 titles, 1 Champion
> 
> *Masayoshi Motegi vs Great Sasuke - *** 1/4*
> _Motegi works over Sasuke's legs early on to take away his ariel advantages, and then proceeds to try and take him down by overpowering sasuke, but Sasuke isn't going down easy and manages to make a fun comeback for the win_
> 
> *Ultimo Dragon vs Jushin Thunder Liger - *** 1/2*
> _Dragon & Liger go all out bell to bell and this is pretty much the best you can get in a only 6 minute match. Lots of fun and intense at the same time._
> 
> ****** Casas vs Shinjiro Ohtani - *** 3/4*
> _Starts off with some nice mat work, works into a bit of a strike fest when niether man gets the advantage and works it's wat into a highspot showdown without feeling forced. Nice little post match moment when the camera zooms in on a worried looking Ultimo Dragon_
> 
> *El Samurai vs Gran Hamada - ****
> _Samurai can be dull at times but Hamada has enough to keep him interesting. Little bit of a nice Power/Technical game going on here, the worst match of the tournament and it was still a pretty good if not too terribly exciting match._
> 
> *Ultimo Dragon vs Shinjiro Ohtani - ******
> _ABSOLUTE MUST SEE MATCH. Personal favorite of mine and for my money the greatest junior heavyweight match in history. Story is that despite a nearly show stealing match Ohtani fell to UD's Mahistrol Cradle at J Cup 95, and Ohtani oh no he hasn't forgot (I love how they work such a simple spot into the match 3 times and it goes over like gangbusters each time). This match is all about Ohtani and his growth as a wrestler in that time, see Ohtani while may not be a big name like a Liger or Ultimo Dragon he has more than enough to put them away and he's determined to bring UD the fight of his life and get his win back. Ohtani's performance in this match is so damn awesome, Meltzer's a damn fool for not giving this a full *****._
> 
> *Great Sasuke vs El Samurai - *****
> _Again this match is another don't brush me off just because I'm a midcarder match. Samurai absolutely picks apart Sasuke, from the leg to powerbombing his ass all over the damn place. Finish seems a tad forced and Samurai goes down a little too easy to me but still an excellent match._
> 
> *Ultimo Dragon vs Great Sasuke - **** 1/4*
> _Ultimo brings the structure and Sasuke brings the "I'm fucking insane" highspots and the result is a very good, very fun and very fitting final to a great tournament_
> 
> Show Rating - (*****) Must Have Show
> ​


Added to my list of stuff to buy from IVP.


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> *NJPW Presents: J Crown Tourney*
> 8 Men, 8 titles, 1 Champion
> 
> *Masayoshi Motegi vs Great Sasuke - *** 1/4*
> _Motegi works over Sasuke's legs early on to take away his ariel advantages, and then proceeds to try and take him down by overpowering sasuke, but Sasuke isn't going down easy and manages to make a fun comeback for the win_
> 
> *Ultimo Dragon vs Jushin Thunder Liger - *** 1/2*
> _Dragon & Liger go all out bell to bell and this is pretty much the best you can get in a only 6 minute match. Lots of fun and intense at the same time._
> 
> ****** Casas vs Shinjiro Ohtani - *** 3/4*
> _Starts off with some nice mat work, works into a bit of a strike fest when niether man gets the advantage and works it's wat into a highspot showdown without feeling forced. Nice little post match moment when the camera zooms in on a worried looking Ultimo Dragon_
> 
> *El Samurai vs Gran Hamada - ****
> _Samurai can be dull at times but Hamada has enough to keep him interesting. Little bit of a nice Power/Technical game going on here, the worst match of the tournament and it was still a pretty good if not too terribly exciting match._
> 
> *Ultimo Dragon vs Shinjiro Ohtani - ******
> _ABSOLUTE MUST SEE MATCH. Personal favorite of mine and for my money the greatest junior heavyweight match in history. Story is that despite a nearly show stealing match Ohtani fell to UD's Mahistrol Cradle at J Cup 95, and Ohtani oh no he hasn't forgot (I love how they work such a simple spot into the match 3 times and it goes over like gangbusters each time). This match is all about Ohtani and his growth as a wrestler in that time, see Ohtani while may not be a big name like a Liger or Ultimo Dragon he has more than enough to put them away and he's determined to bring UD the fight of his life and get his win back. Ohtani's performance in this match is so damn awesome, Meltzer's a damn fool for not giving this a full *****._
> 
> *Great Sasuke vs El Samurai - *****
> _Again this match is another don't brush me off just because I'm a midcarder match. Samurai absolutely picks apart Sasuke, from the leg to powerbombing his ass all over the damn place. Finish seems a tad forced and Samurai goes down a little too easy to me but still an excellent match._
> 
> *Ultimo Dragon vs Great Sasuke - **** 1/4*
> _Ultimo brings the structure and Sasuke brings the "I'm fucking insane" highspots and the result is a very good, very fun and very fitting final to a great tournament_
> 
> Show Rating - (*****) Must Have Show
> ​


How much was that? If it's under $10 I'm getting it.


----------



## RINGofHONOR_02

You can get it for $2.99 from IVP!


----------



## Homicide_187

I was just talking to McQueen about how underrated the J-Crown show is way better than the 95 cup and just a notch below the 94 one.


----------



## Platt

United We Stand cover


----------



## KingKicks

I'm not really a fan of the purple background but otherwise i like it.


----------



## Platt

Other stuff expected for release today

Shimmer Vol 9
TNA Turning Point
PG-13 Shoot
Bill DeMott Shoot
Dangerous Divas ODB
Dangerous Divas Christie Ricci
Dangerous Divas Daffney


----------



## Homicide_187

Platt said:


> Other stuff expected for release today
> 
> Shimmer Vol 9
> TNA Turning Point
> PG-13 Shoot
> Bill DeMott Shoot
> Dangerous Divas ODB
> Dangerous Divas Christie Ricci
> Dangerous Divas Daffney


Is Shimmer Vol 9 the Title Tournament show?


----------



## Platt

Homicide_187 said:


> Is Shimmer Vol 9 the Title Tournament show?


No thats Volume 11 they should be starting production on that next week so hopefully next month it will be out.


----------



## Homicide_187

Platt said:


> No thats Volume 11 they should be starting production on that next week so hopefully next month it will be out.


Thanks


----------



## watts63

Platt said:


> United We Stand cover


Pretty cool. Way better than the Domination cover.


----------



## musdy

Live in Osaka cover


----------



## Role Model

That artwork is fucking sick.









EDIT - Looks like they've taken the cover down?


----------



## Platt

FREE SHIPPING ON YOUR NEXT ORDER

Ring of Honor is now offering Free Shipping on your next order placed at www.rohwrestling.com if your order qualifies. The guidelines to receive Free Shipping on your next order are as follows:

-Orders $50 and over for all customers within the United States

-Orders $75 and over for all customers in Canada

-Orders $100 and over for all international customers outside of North America

*Tickets and gift certificates do not count towards your total order when calculating free shipping!!!

Please be aware that the checkout system will generate a shipping charge however when we actually bill your credit card you WILL NOT be charged for shipping if you order falls within the guidelines listed above. If you are paying for your order through Paypal then you must remove the shipping charge prior to sending your payment or you can paypal the total amount of the order (minus shipping) directly to [email protected] with your order number in the subject heading.

Sale ends Wednesday, August 8th at 10pm EST!!!


SAVE 25% OFF ON ALL RING OF HONOR TICKETS

You can now save 25% off on all Ring of Honor tickets for live events currently on sale at www.rohwrestling.com. The 25% off discount has already been deducted so you don't need any special codes for this sale. Tickets are now on sale for the following events:

8/10- Boston, MA
8/11- Philadelphia, PA
8/24- Hartford, CT
8/25- New York, NY
9/14- Detroit, MI
9/15- Chicago Ridge, IL
10/6- Edison, NJ
11/30- Dayton, OH
2/22- Deer Park, NY

Sale ends Wednesday, August 8th at 10pm EST!!!


NEW MERCHANDISE RELEASES

The following items are now available in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

United We Stand- Dayton, OH 6/22/07 (DVD)

It's Ring of Honor vs. Pro Wrestling NOAH as Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness team up against Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji; Plus KENTA vs. Rocky Romero; Briscoes vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Matt Sydal for the Tag Titles; and much more.
1. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Irish Airborne
2. Jimmy Rave vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Deliriousvs. Adam Pearce vs. Chris Hero (Gauntlet Match)
3. Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer
4. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Matt Crosss & Erick Stevens
5. Lacey vs. Serena Deeb
6. KENTA vs. Rocky Romero
7. Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness vs. ROH World Champion Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji
8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Matt Sydal (ROH World Tag Team Title Match- 2/3 Falls)

SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 9 (DVD)

Features a double main event of Cheerleader Melissa vs. Sara Del Rey and MsChif vs. Amazing Kong.
1. Rain vs. Eden Black
2. Ariel vs. Alexa Thatcher
3. Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka vs. Allison Danger & Cindy Rogers
4. Portia Perez vs. Josie
5. Daizee Haze vs. Amber O'Neal
6. Tiana Ringer vs. Nikki Roxx
7. Lacey vs. Serena Deeb
8. MsChif vs. Amazing Kong
9. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Sara Del Rey

TNA Turning Point 2006 DVD

On Sunday, December 10, 2006, TNA (Total Nonstop Action) Wrestling presented the three-hour Turning Point extravaganza on Pay-Per-View. That night featured the epic rematch between "The Samoan Submission Machine” Samoa Joe and Olympic gold medalist Kurt Angle! Plus, World Heavyweight Champion Abyss defended the gold in a three-way match against Sting and Christian Cage, as well as a brawl involving major league baseball stars David Eckstein and AJ Pierzynski! On this DVD, you’ll witness the entirety of the Turning Point event, with the following match lineup:
1. THE REMATCH: Kurt Angle vs. Samoa Joe
2. WORLD TITLE MATCH: Abyss vs. Christian Cage vs. Sting
3. FLAG MATCH: The Latin American Xchange vs. America’s Most Wanted
4. Rhino vs. AJ Styles
5. X TITLE MATCH: Christopher Daniels vs. Chris Sabin
6. Bikini Contest: Ms. Brooks vs. Eric Young
7. Senshi vs. Austin Starr vs. Alex Shelley vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Jay Lethal

Plus, the basebrawl between AJ Pierzynski and David Eckstein and the countdown preshow featuring Ron "The Truth" Killings & Lance Hoyt vs. Serotonin!

PG-13: All Grown Up Shoot Interview Double DVD-R

At one time the tag team of PG-13, Wolfie D (Kelly Wolfe) and JC Ice (Jamie Dundee), were young ambitious athletes looking to take the wrestling world by storm. Now we have these two together again and All Grown Up. Months ago you witnessed you the highly entertaining Jamie Dundee shoot interview. This time we brought Jamie back with his former parnter and a full case of beer.

Topics ranging from drugs, sex, violence, and a little wrestling get discussed when these guys tell of the wild times they had as a team. Much like the Jamie Dundee shoot, this one gets wild in a hurry when Jamie pops the top of a fresh one and talks about any and everything on his mind!! No topic, no company, no former boss, NO ONE is safe when these guys get going.

This DVD got so out of control we had to keep the camera's rolling and make it a two disc set. This double disc also has bonus features including Jamie and Wolfe going one on one in a chain match from early in their career. This one is a must for your DVD collection! Don't miss this shoot interview: PG-13 "All Grown Up".

Bill Demott Shoot Interview Double DVD-R

Bill has traveled all over the world perfecting his craft as Crash the Terminator, Hugh Morris, and General Rection. Bill also spent time working with WWE developmental talent at the newly closed down Deep South territory. And now he sits down to share his thoughts and memories of his career on this two disc set.

Bill begins by describing his training under the unpredictable Johnny Rodz after his college football career was cut short by a devastateing injury. He talks about his first few shows in the states that lead to his eventual tour of Puerto Rico and then to Japan. He tells of story's of the original ECW and how they reacted to the violent match he and other Japanese had in the early ECW. He then tells the story behind his moonsalt and how it became part of all his matches. This leads into his run in WCW and the development of the Misfits in Action. Then the conversation turns the more recent work Bill has done for the WWE as the head trainer of the Deep South territory. If you ever wanted to know the inner workings of the WWE developmental system, than this part is for you. Bill talks about many stars past and present including: Mil Mascaras, Tommy Dreamer, Taz, Chavo Guerrerro, Jeff Jarrett, Eddie Gilbert and many more!

Bill describes himself as a straight from the hip kind of guy and after watching this interview you will know for yourself. This two disc set features two matches from Japan featureing Bill as Crash the Terminator vs. Migel Perez and Crash with partner Mr. Pogo vs. Ricky Peterson and Jason the Terrible (Tracey Smothers). This one is sure to keep you entertained from start to finish!!

XPW Class X Presents: Baptized in Blood 1 & 2 (2 Disc Set)

XPW was of the most legendary hardcore wrestling companies in the world! Operating outside the norm of permits and safety regulations XPW's deathmatch tournamnets were what legends are made of. Banned from venues, over capacity crowds, over the top risks by wrestlers, XPW was known for it all! XPW's King of the Deathmatch Tournament was an annual tradition which featured legends and future stars of hardcore wrestling and now these legendary events "Baptized in Blood" 1 & 2 are together in one release LIKE YOU'VE NEVER SEEN THEM BEFORE!

"Baptized in Blood 1"

First Round Matches:
1. Supreme vs. Kaos - Beds of Barbwire and Nails Match
2. "White Trash" Johnny Webb vs. The Messiah - Barbed Wire Ladder and Thumbtack Match
3. Kronus vs. Carlito Montana - Beds of Barbed Wire and Light Bulbs Match
4. "Homeless" Jimmy vs. Axl Rotten - Barbed Wire Bat, Bed of Nails and Glass Match

Second Round Matches:
5. Axl Rotten vs. Kronus - Beds of Light Bulbs & Glass and Barbed Wire Bat Match
6. Supreme vs. The Messiah - Beds of Barbed Wire, Thumb Tacks and Nails Match

Final Match of the Tournament:
7. Supreme vs. Kronus - No Rope Barbed Wire Beds of Everything Match

Additional Matches:
8. "The Real Deal" Damien Steel vs. Chris Candido w/ Tammy Sytch - XPW Title Match
9. Chronic vs J.N.

With additional appearances by Shane Douglas, Nicole Bass, Jake Lawless, Lizzy Borden, Kris Kloss, Larry Rivera and more!

"Baptized in Blood 2"

First Round Matches:
1. "Vicious" Vic Grimes vs. Kraq w/ Angel - Beds of Barbed Wire and Nails
2. "White Trash" Johnny Webb vs. Nozawa - Ladders Wrapped in Barbed Wire, Beds of Thumb Tacks
3. Kronus vs. "Homeless" Jimmy - Beds of Light Bulbs & Thumb Tacks Match
4. "The Jiggalo" Steve Rizzano vs. Pogo the Clown vs. Supreme - Beds of Barbed Wire & Thumb Tacks

Second Round Matches:

5. Supreme vs "White Trash" Johnny Webb w/ Jessica Darlin - Beds of Nails, Thumb Tacks & Barbed Wire.
6. "Vicious" Vic Grimes vs. "Homeless" Jimmy - Beds of Light Bulbs, Thumb Tacks & Barbed Wire

Final Match of the Tournament:
7. Supreme vs. "Vicious" Vic Grimes -No Rope-Barbed Wire, Beds of Light Bulbs & Tables

Additional Matches:

8. Veronica Caine w/ Kaos and Steve Rizzano vs. Lizzy Borden
9. Juventud Guerrera vs. Kaos
10. The Messiah vs. Tool
11. New Jack vs. "Mr. 80's" Dynamite D

With additional apearances by Tool, Josh Lazie, Rob Black, Kris Kloss, Larry Rivera and more!

PLUS - NEVER BEFORE SEEN BONUS FOOTAGE FROM THE XPW FAN CAM AND SPECIAL ALTERNATIVE COMMENTARY FROM SUPREME, KAOS, "WHITE TRASH" JOHNNY WEBB, ANGEL AND MORE!

Womens Extreme Wrestling Vol. 17-20 DVD

The divas of the WEW are truly the innovators of Dysfunctional Family Entertainment!
WEW combines wild enthusiasm and excitement of today's contemporary styled professional wrestling with all its stunts and characters of scantily clad, young and vivacious women for true ultimate audience intoxication. If you are looking for the most outrageous storylines, vignettes, locker room drama, high-flying wrestling battles with tables, ladders, chairs, blood and guts, and some kick-ass hardcore diva wrestling, then you are in the right arena! What you are going see on this DVD are the truly hot, sexy, exotic and erotic "Divas of the Extreme."
Featuring: G.I. HO, Tai "Killer" Weed, The P.W.O., “The Queen Of Extreme" Francine, The Hardcore School Girl, The Exotic Latin Goddess and Nurse T, plus all the superstar divas of WEW all in one DVD set!
And remember "What happens in WEW…stays in WEW!!!"

Four events on two double sides discs.

Dangerous Divas 2- Daffney DVD-R

The "Scream Queen" Daffney shows she can get down-and-dirty with the best of them. Daffney faces many of these girls for the very first time! Get ready for some wild & loud action!!!

UNCENSORED VERSION! May contain adult language and wardrobe malfunctions.

Daffney vs. Christie Ricci
Daffney vs. ODB
Daffney vs. Amber O'Neal
Daffney vs. Traci Brooks
Bonus Match: Daffney vs. Traci Brooks (Infront of a live crowd)

Dangerous Divas 2- Christine Ricci DVD-R

Christie Ricci is just as tough as she is lovely! She's got skills in the ring that are unmatched by many of today's lady wrestlers. However she's not afraid to take things violent, and it just as rough as anyone that steps inside the squared circle when she has to be.

UNCENSORED VERSION! May contain adult language and wardrobe malfunctions.

1. Christie Ricci vs. Daffney
2. Christie Ricci vs. ODB
3. Christie Ricci vs. Veronica Greenhorn
4. Christie Ricci vs. Amber O'Neal
5. Tag Team Action: Christie Ricci & Daffney vs. ODB & Traci Brooks
6. Six Women Tag: Christie Ricci, Veronica Greenhorn & Amber O' Neal vs. Daffney, ODB & Traci Brooks

Dangerous Divas 2- ODB DVD-R

OBD earned her name... Old Dirty Bitch! Watch this DVD and you'll understand her name is dead on. She likes to fight dirty, take short cuts in the ring, and abuse her opponent whenever she can. If you like 'em rough, she's your girl!

UNCENSORED VERSION! May contain adult language and wardrobe malfunctions.

1. ODB vs. Christie Ricci
2. ODB vs. Traci Brooks
3. ODB vs. Daffney
4. ODB vs. Amber O'Neal
5. Tag Team Action: Christie Ricci & Daffney vs. ODB & Traci Brooks
6. Bonus Match (infront of a live crowd): ODB & Traci Brooks vs. Amber O'Neal & Shark Girl


----------



## RINGofHONOR_02

Awesome Cover! I think that looks incredible...


----------



## KingKicks

musdy said:


> Live in Osaka cover


That cover owns!


----------



## ROH

What the fuck is Morishima wearing in the 'United We Stand' cover?


----------



## MrPaiMei

DG World 07

Iwasa/Arai vs. YAMATO/Evans *3/4
Fujii vs. Kuroda ***
Gamma/Kinta vs. DKid/Mori **1/2
Nagata vs. Stalker N/A
Genki vs. Kanda ***1/4
Jado/Gedo vs. Susumu/Saito ***1/2
Mochizuki vs. Kanemoto ***1/2
Shingo/Hulk/Kong vs. Kishiwada/Doi/Yoshino ****1/4
Lyger vs. CIMA ***3/4-****

Overall, not must have but very high reccomendation. Got this from trader JacquesRoguea, he has things first every, pm me for a email addy.


----------



## T-C

ROH™ said:


> What the fuck is Morishima wearing in the 'United We Stand' cover?


He borrowed Hacksaw Jim Duggan's gear.


----------



## ROH

MrPaiMei said:


> Mochizuki vs. Kanemoto ***1/2


, that's like the best match ever on paper.

I'll buy this from IVP for Christmas. I always buy good-but not must have shows that take place around now (August - October) for Christmas.

---

Just ordered the Juniors cup thingy McQueen posted about. I ordered it because I mark hard for Sasuke, and McQueen's ratings were so damn high.


----------



## Ste

I ordered my first ever three ROH DVDs today:

Glory By Honor V Night 2
FYF: Finale
Supercard of Honor 2

Hopefully will come in around a week :hb


----------



## Future Star

Dr Dre. said:


> I ordered my first ever three ROH DVDs today:
> 
> Glory By Honor V Night 2
> FYF: Finale
> Supercard of Honor 2
> 
> Hopefully will come in around a week :hb


Enjoy watching because that is a fantastic order


----------



## Caligula

Any reason you chose Supercard 2 over the others that were recommended?


----------



## Spartanlax

Death Before Dishonor III * Ratings:

Rave/Eddie vs. Jacobs/Whitmer- **1/4
Carnage Crew vs. Ring Crew Express- **1/2
Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana- ***1/4
AJ Styles vs. Petey Williams- ***
Strong/Evans vs. Deranged/Izzy- ***
Gibson vs. Homicide vs. McGuinness vs. Azrieal- ***1/2
Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal- ***1/2
Austin Aries vs. CM Punk- ****1/2
BONUS Gibson vs. Punk- ***

Full review up soon, just waiting for it to be posted on IP.


----------



## Ste

CaliGula said:


> Any reason you chose Supercard 2 over the others that were recommended?


Not really, i just think on Paper it looks a stronger card. Plus, i've been getting to know ROH alot more recently, so i would know more backstory etc than another from a year or so back.



> Enjoy watching because that is a fantastic order


Thanks


----------



## Role Model

I might order some 2007 shows soon, although it has to be said, I'm not exactly gripped by the fat girl champ.


----------



## Spartanlax

What's with the Morishima hate? He's improving by leaps and bounds in ROH and is one of my favorite guys in the company right now.

RM, have you seen Shima/Shingo, Shima/Aries, Shima/Nigel, Shima/Joe, Shima/Brisoe? They rule!


----------



## Caligula

Upload Shima/Brisoe plz


----------



## Role Model

^^ Yeah I second that request.

He's just meh. Shima/Joe was good, nothing amazing though. Yet to watch him against those other peeps, although I've got Nigel and the Shingo matches ready to be watched.


----------



## JD13

Started watching point proven today, im up to Yonger/Hernandez. So far its a fantastic show, will post my ratings tomorrow. Also gonna watch CZW TOD6 over the weekend.
So much stuff to get through at the moment.


----------



## Future Star

Just ordered BOLA 2006 All 3 nights for $35.99 off highspots....I cant wait until it arrives


----------



## JD13

^^^i got all 3 nights on VHS off SMV for $30, but i dont think they have commentry.


----------



## -Mystery-

I picked up BOTB 7 and WXW's 3 night tournament from SMV.


----------



## JD13

^^^i cant wait for your ratings on them.


----------



## musdy

damn IVPvideos special ended already!!


----------



## watts63

*PWG Holy Diver Down*

*PWG World Championship*
Human Tornado © vs. El Generico ***1/2 (Very Good Fast Pace Match)

PAC vs. Kevin Steen ****1/4 (F’n Incredible; PAC is One Crazy Motherfucker; MOTYC; England Go See The Rematch At EV II)

*Two Out of Three Falls*
Disco Machine vs. Bino Gambino **1/4 (Thank God the First Two Falls Happened in 30 Seconds; I Wish Gambino Doesn’t Get Booked Anymore)

Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin vs. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost ****1/4-****1/2 (MOTYC; Top Five Best Tag Teams in the World)

Karl Anderson vs. Frankie Kazarian ***1/4-***1/2 (“Machine Gun” Owns All Expect Chris Bosh)

Ronin vs. Ricky Reyes ***1/4 (A Really Good Stiff Match)

Joey Ryan vs. Top Gun Talwar * (Probably One of the Gayest Matches I Ever Seen)

Buy This F’N Show!​


----------



## Sephiroth

Role Model said:


> I'm not exactly gripped by the fat girl champ.


but Mori-chan is the cutest asian girl in the world. he's a big draw for the WWE/TNA fans who love the divas and knockouts more than the wrestlers.

plus...she doesn't wear a shit . free boobies


----------



## Platt

Just got my ROH order in today (finally) and the Japan poster are awesome well worth the money.


----------



## KingKicks

Platt said:


> Just got my ROH order in today (finally) and the Japan poster are awesome well worth the money.


That's a good sign because i finally got a package from Play.com today so hopefully i will get my ROH on Monday.


----------



## ROH

*ROH: Fight @ the Roxbury*

1. Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer - **** (pretty boring match)

2. Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave - ****1/4* (Good stuff, I like the new Dragon)

3. Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen - ***** (Good match/brawl, I couldn't get into it much though)

4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero vs. Mike Quackenbush - ****** (MOTN and awesome match, got lots of time and didn't feel random like some other 4CS's do)

5. Eddie Edwards vs. Pelle Primeau - **** (Solid little match here)

6. Matt Sydal vs. El Generico - ****3/4* (Really fun match. The crowd were awesome here, too)

7. Delirous, Matt Cross, & Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero (Six Man Tag Team War) - ***** (Good 6 man but didn't feel as heated as it should have been)

8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Match) - ****1/2* (The Shima defences are getting really repitive, with not only the same pace/format but same spots being replayed. This match was pretty good anyway, Jay got some hot nearfalls)

*Overall show thoughts*: This show was very solid. Nothing was horrible and most matches were good. Nothing stands out very much (although the 4CS was awesome), the show was just good overall. Good show, but not great.

*Overall show score*: 7/10.


----------



## MrPaiMei

ROH said:


> , that's like the best match ever on paper.
> 
> I'll buy this from IVP for Christmas. I always buy good-but not must have shows that take place around now (August - October) for Christmas.
> 
> ---
> 
> Just ordered the Juniors cup thingy McQueen posted about. I ordered it because I mark hard for Sasuke, and McQueen's ratings were so damn high.


re: Mochi vs. Koji, it's real good, but way too exhibition-y. 5 minutes on I remembered nothing but the finish really. It has it's exvciting moments, but it's mainly a lotta kick, kick, standoff, etc and I just can't get into that.On the other end...*** for Mark-Steen??? That match was great. SO heated, SUCH a great story, never dragged, I loved it. I'd go ****, maybe ****1/4.


----------



## ROH

MrPaiMei said:


> re: Mochi vs. Koji, it's real good, but way too exhibition-y. 5 minutes on I remembered nothing but the finish really. It has it's exvciting moments, but it's mainly a lotta kick, kick, standoff, etc and I just can't get into that.On the other end...*** for Mark-Steen??? That match was great. SO heated, SUCH a great story, never dragged, I loved it. I'd go ****, maybe ****1/4.


Thanks for the Koji/Mochi info.

Yeah, that rating (****_****1/4) for Mark/Steen is fine. I'm really not a fan of Steen, brawls and I couldn't really get into it. I'll probably give it higher on a re-watch.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Cool. Be absolutly sure to see the Triangle Gate from World though. It's the opposite of Mochi-Koji where it coulda been a bunch of highspots and stuff but they told a great story, with great hate from both sides and New Hazard being the younger team trying to make their name on their predesecors (Shingo is Doi, Kong is Kishiwada, and Hulk is Yoshino).


----------



## ROH

^ Awesome. I've been starting to get into Doi and Yoshino way more now, Cyber Kong is pretty awesome, and Shingo is Shingo.

*UWA vs Toryumon Night 2*:

Chris Sabin and Alex Shelley vs Ultimo Dragon and Okada - ****** (Awesome match, would have gotten alot higher if there was more Ultimo)

That match is up in the media section (thanks mikeie) if anyone wants to DL it.


----------



## Spartanlax

Just recieved:

Era Of Honor Begins
The Homecoming
This Means War
The 100th Show
Secrets Of The Ring w/ Al Snow

Time to work out and watch them at the same time


----------



## watts63

Spartanlax said:


> Just recieved:
> 
> Era Of Honor Begins
> The Homecoming
> This Means War
> The 100th Show
> Secrets Of The Ring w/ Al Snow
> 
> Time to work out and watch them at the same time


lol. Strong vs. Danielson can get the adrenaline pumping.


----------



## Role Model

I thinking it'll be atleast another week or so before I get my order, damn Royal Mail with their postal strikes.


----------



## Platt

Role Model said:


> I thinking it'll be atleast another week or so before I get my order, damn Royal Mail with their postal strikes.


You'd be surprised ROH shipped my order Tuesday and it arrived today, 2 parcels shipped in the UK the same day are nowhere to be seen.


----------



## S-Mac

ROH said:


> ^ Awesome. I've been starting to get into Doi and Yoshino way more now, Cyber Kong is pretty awesome, and Shingo is Shingo.
> 
> *UWA vs Toryumon Night 2*:
> 
> Chris Sabin and Alex Shelley vs Ultimo Dragon and Okada - ****** (Awesome match, would have gotten alot higher if there was more Ultimo)
> 
> That match is up in the media section (thanks mikeie) if anyone wants to DL it.


I would have to give this ****1/2 such a great match we the right amount of everything just a great match which everyone needs to DL


----------



## ROH

Smartmark said:


> I would have to give this ****1/2 such a great match we the right amount of everything just a great match which everyone needs to DL


Right amount of everything? The amount of Ultimo in the match was not right.


----------



## El Conquistador

I have that match at ***3/4. Too one sided and it was just missing something. ****1/2 is pushing it. Not enough Ultimo, too much Okada. Simply enough, it would have been better if MCMG didn't isolate Okada for 3/4's of the match.


----------



## ROH

M.W. said:


> I have that match at ***3/4. Too one sided and it was just missing something. ****1/2 is pushing it. Not enough Ultimo, too much Okada. Simply enough, it would have been better if MCMG didn't isolate Okada for 3/4's of the match.


I completely agree.


----------



## JD13

IWA-MS: Point Proven

Brandon Thomaselli vs. Ricochet vs. Billy Roc vs. Jack Thriller - ***(nice opener, but a little short)
CJ Otis & Fukimoto vs. Akira Raijin & Brute Issei - **1/4
Jay Lethal vs. Tracy Smothers vs. Z Barr **
Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli & up in smoke vs. Ruckus, Sabian, Ricky Reyes & B-Boy - ***3/4
Mickie Knuckles vs. Rachel Summerlyn - **3/4
The Iron Saints vs. Naptown Dragons vs. Notorious Inc -TLC - ***1/4
Human Tornado vs. Matt Sydal 2/3 falls - ***3/4
Chuck Taylor vs. Josh Abercrombie - ***1/2
Homicide & Low Ki vs. Necro butcher & Toby Klein - ***3/4(just a great brawl)
Deranged & Brain Damage vs. Tank & Iceberg vs. Insane Lane & Freakshow vs. Darin Childs & Massive - ***1/4

overall: highly recomended show from IWA-MS.


----------



## Platt

New cover is up on the ROH site for United We Stand

Wonder if its a replacement or if the first ones ordered will get the other cover.


----------



## watts63

*PWG Bad Ass Mother 3000 Night One*

*Vacant PWG Championship Tournament First Round Matches*

Christopher Daniels vs. Hardkore Kidd ***1/4-***1/2

NOSAWA vs. TARO **3/4

B-Boy vs. Tony Kozina ***1/2-***3/4

Frankie Kazarian vs. Scott Lost ***1/2-***3/4

Disco Machine vs. Adam Pearce **3/4 

Scorpio Sky vs. Joey Ryan **1/2 (LOL at the Fans Chants; Very Disappointing Match)

M-Dogg 20 vs. Colt Cabana ***1/2 (Very Good Match)

Super Dragon vs. Hook Bomberry ***1/4 (LOL at Dragon Going After Annoying Fan)​


----------



## Role Model

That cover art is far better, much nicer indeed.


----------



## Platt

Just ordered the new Shimmer and ROH shows. Hopefully they'll have some of the old cover left.


----------



## MrPaiMei

ROHHelp on the board said the old cover was never made.


----------



## ROH

*Dragon Gate Infinity 66*

1. Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genki Horiguchi vs. Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito - ***** (fine match)

2. Dragon Gate Maximum Weakest 3 Way Match, Hair (Tozawa) vs. Mask (Dr. Muscle) vs. No Divorce (Ichikawa): Dr. Muscle vs. Akira Tozawa vs. Stalker Ichikawa - *DUD* (this sucked)

3. Gamma & Kinta Tamaoka vs. CIMA & Tatsunori Ohya - **** (Both Gamma and Kinta are terrible, match had CIMA in it so it wasn't all bad)

4. Magnitude Kishiwada vs. Hi69 - *N/A* (too heavily clipped, what I saw was okay)

5. GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Ricky Marvin (c) - ****3/4* (Suzuki and Marvin seemed to half-ass this one, it was still great though)

6. Seiya Morohashi & Ken Ohka vs. Shingo Takagi & Cyber Kong - ***1/2* (Those 2 other random dudes sucked, Shingo and Kong were awesome though)

7. Stalker Ichikawa Z vs. Yoshinori Yamamoto - *DUD* (sucked)

8. Ryo Saito & APE Kimata vs. Dragon Kid & Perrot Fujii - *N/A* (heavily clipped, what I saw sucked though)

9. Magnitude Kishiwada, Genki Horiguchi & Gamma vs. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Lupin Matsutani - ***1/2* (Nothing special and when it started to get going it ended)

*Overall thoughts*: This was terrible. Every serious match (ie no Ichikawa matches) was dissapointing, and everything just sucked. Even the GHC Jr. tag title match doesn't redeem this thing from its suckage)

*Overall score*: 2/10.

-----

Infinity 67 later.


----------



## watts63

This is the first time I saw a shitty Dragon Gate star rating show.


----------



## LL4E

I notice a decent amount of talk about the Dragon Gate promotion. Ive been meaning to pick up some shows of theirs, however I have no idea where to start. Ive been told "get everything from 2005", but that just isnt convential. So if anyone can help me out and list the best of the best shows from DG it would be greatly appreciatted.


----------



## ROH

LL4E said:


> I notice a decent amount of talk about the Dragon Gate promotion. Ive been meaning to pick up some shows of theirs, however I have no idea where to start. Ive been told "get everything from 2005", but that just isnt convential. So if anyone can help me out and list the best of the best shows from DG it would be greatly appreciatted.


KOBE World show 05 (beginning of July, I dunno the exact date)
KOBE World show 06 (02/7/06)

Those 2 are a good place to start.


----------



## JD13

Watched CZW TOD 6 and im not gonna do ratings because of the deathmatch content, but if your into that kind of thing, check it out. Also just watched disc 1 of CHIKARA KOT night 3 and all i can say is 17 team tag gauntlet = everything that is great about CHIKARA.


----------



## ROH

JD13 said:


> Watched CZW TOD 6 and im not gonna do ratings because of the deathmatch content, but if your into that kind of thing, check it out. Also just watched disc 1 of CHIKARA KOT night 3 and all i can say is 17 team tag gauntlet = everything that is great about CHIKARA.


Cool. How did you find the first 2 semi final matches? I thought they were awesome, and quite underrated (from the ratings on here I've seen).


----------



## JD13

The KOW/Japanese team was solid, if a lttle short. The Quack,Storm,Jigsaw/Mexican team was alot of fun if maybe a bit sloppy in places.
The tag gauntlet was awesome, i loved it.


----------



## -Mystery-

*PWG Based On A True Story*
1. Frankie Kazarian vs. Scorpio Sky (Loser Leaves PWG) - ***3/4
2. Rocky Romero vs. Colt Cabana - **3/4
3. Disco Machine, Nemesis & TJ Perkins vs. Karl Anderson, Scott Lost & Bino Gambino - **3/4
4. Kevin Steen vs. Chris Bosh - ***
5. Ronin vs. Super Dragon - ***
6. PWG Tag Titles: Cape Fear (El Generico & Quicksilver) (c) vs. Los Luchas (Zokre & Phoenix Star) - ***3/4
7. PWG Title: Joey Ryan (c) vs. Human Tornado - ****1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## ROH

JD13 said:


> The KOW/Japanese team was solid, if a lttle short. The Quack,Storm,Jigsaw/Mexican team was alot of fun if maybe a bit sloppy in places.
> The tag gauntlet was awesome, i loved it.


I really loved the KOW/Japanese team, and I agree, the lucha match was a bit sloppy in places, but very luchariffic, and I love luchariffic matches 

-----

*Dragon Gate Infinity 67*

1. Yuki Ono, Taku Iwasa, Kenichiro Arai & Akira Tozawa vs. Atsushi Aoki, BxB Hulk, Anthony W. Mori & Dragon Kid - ***** (Fun opener)

2. Kengo Takai & Magnitude Kishiwada vs. Yasushi Kanda & Kintaro Kanemura - **** (Decent brawl/match)

3. Open the Brave Gate Title: Genki Horiguchi vs. Matt Sydal (c) - ****1/2* (Damn good match)

4. Stalker Ichikawa Z Bosou 10 Match Series 1st: Jun Akiyama vs. Stalker Ichikawa Z - *N/A* (Not much of a match)

5. Cyber Kong vs. Masaaki Mochizuki - ****1/4* (Kong's performance wasn't as good as I expected it to be, still a kickass match)

6. Open the Triangle Gate Title: Gamma, Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino (c) vs. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito - *****_****1/4* (AWESOME match)

7. Open the Dream Gate Title: Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Don Fujii (c) - ****1/2* (A bit slow in places but great selling throughout and some good nearfalls)

*Overall thoughts*: This was pretty good. The Triangle Gate match was superb, the main event was good and Kong/Mochi & Genki/Sydal were both real good. The rest isn't anything special, but still fun. A good infinity, better than the last one for sure.

*Overall score*: 7.5/10.


----------



## MrPaiMei

So you know that 1hr40mn Infinity is cut down from a 3hr+ PPV, so everything is clipped worse than usual. I'll up the Triangle Gate in full soon.


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> 7. PWG Title: Joey Ryan (c) vs. Human Tornado - ****1/4


What did you think of the Guerrilla Warfare match?


----------



## MrPaiMei

watts63 said:


> What did you think of the Guerrilla Warfare match?


That was the GW match, unless you wanted more specific review.


----------



## Duke Silver

Just a few matches that I've watched recently.

Ric Flair vs. Bruiser Brody (2/3 Falls) - *****1/4*
CM Punk vs. Austin Aries (DBD3) - *****1/4*
Samoa Joe vs. Low-Ki (GBH) - *****1/2*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson (Unified) - *******

*Battle of St. Paul*
Sara Del Rey & Allison Danger vs. Lacey & Rain - ***3/4*
Michael Elgin vs. Rhett Titus - *N/R*
Michael Elgin vs. Jimmy Rave - ***
BJ Whitmer vs. Shingo - ****1/2*
Briscoes vs. Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. Hallowicked & Gran Akuma vs. Primeau & Franklin - ****1/4*
Cabana & Homicide vs. Albright & Pearce - *****
Evans vs. Romero vs. Stevens vs. Delirious - ****1/2*
Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels - ****1/2*
Austin Aries vs. Morishima - *****1/4*


----------



## King_Kash

I am curious did this DVD release before or a fan just enjoy his artwork? I found this pic from photobucket.com


----------



## ROH

MrPaiMei said:


> So you know that 1hr40mn Infinity is cut down from a 3hr+ PPV, so everything is clipped worse than usual. I'll up the Triangle Gate in full soon.


Yeah I know, but still loads on 66 sucked. I don't know who Seiya Morohashi & Ken Ohka vs. Shingo Takagi & Yoshinori Yamamoto are, but they all sucked heavily, I dunno why they were wrestling for Dragon Gate.


----------



## Future Star

King_Kash said:


> I am curious did this DVD release before or a fan just enjoy his artwork? I found this pic from photobucket.com


i hope its real, that would be an awesome buy. However i have never seen it, so i have a hunch it isnt real. But that is a damn good job


----------



## Role Model

It's a homemade comp by someone, I knew about the DVD and that must be the cover to go along with it.


----------



## musdy

Im not sure what to pre-order 

DDT4 (both nights) or Live in Osaka???


----------



## watts63

musdy said:


> Im not sure what to pre-order
> 
> DDT4 (both nights) or Live in Osaka???


I would go with DDT4. Not only you get two DVDs & their two MOTYCs (Danielson vs. CIMA & Briscoes vs. Strong & PAC).


----------



## ROH

I dunno what DVDs to buy when I go to PWG live. I wanna get Based on a True Story, Holy Diver Down, both ASWV nights and both DDT4 nights. Bit most likely I'll only have cash for *2* DVDs. A lil' help?


----------



## watts63

ROH said:


> I dunno what DVDs to buy when I go to PWG live. I wanna get Based on a True Story, Holy Diver Down, both ASWV nights and both DDT4 nights. Bit most likely I'll only have cash for *2* DVDs. A lil' help?


Holy Diver Down
All-Star Weekend V Night Two

That's what I would pick but it's up to you.


----------



## ROH

^ Thanks for the input. I might get Night 1 of ASWV over Night 2, cos I mark for PAC/Generico more than Ki/Joe. Also, what does DDT4 Night 2 have? I don't even know a single match on the card.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'll be watching every PWG show this year through ASW V Night 2 so hopefully that'll help you.


----------



## watts63

ROH said:


> ^ Thanks for the input. I might get Night 1 of ASWV over Night 2, cos I mark for PAC/Generico more than Ki/Joe. Also, what does DDT4 Night 2 have? I don't even know a single match on the card.


*Finals For Vacant PWG World Tag Team Titles*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & PAC

*Eight Man Tag Team Match*
Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Josh Abercrombie & Nate Webb vs. Super Dragon, Davey Richards, Chris Bosh & Scott Lost

Bryan Danielson vs. Joey Ryan

*PWG World Championship*
El Generico (c) vs. CIMA II

Human Tornado vs. Don Fujii vs. Bino Gambino vs. TJ Perkins

Kevin Steen vs. Ronin

*Second Round*
Roderick Strong & PAC vs. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino

*Second Round*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero

Top Gun Talwar vs. Stalker Ichikawa Z


----------



## ROH

^ Ah damn those matches look good. Cos I'm a tag wrestling mark, I might just go with both nights of DDT4. We'll see.



-Mystery- said:


> I'll be watching every PWG show this year through ASW V Night 2 so hopefully that'll help you.


Cool.


----------



## MrPaiMei

1. The ROH vs. CZW dvd is legit, I own it.

2. ROH, 2 dvd's would be $30, so you should get a set if you can. If their out by the show, it sounds like you should get DDT4 (CIMA vs. Dragon, PAC/Strong vs. Briscoes, Briscoes vs. Kings, Generico vs. CIMA, lots more) and Roger Dorn Night (PAC/Strong vs. Pitbulls, Generico vs. Davey vs. Steen vs. Dragon) for $35.


----------



## watts63

ROH said:


> ^ Ah damn those matches look good. Cos I'm a tag wrestling mark, I might just go with both nights of DDT4. We'll see.


Yeah I heard the Briscoes/Strong & PAC match was a MOTYC. I went to night one & I have star ratings on it if you want to see.


----------



## ROH

MrPaiMei said:


> 1. The ROH vs. CZW dvd is legit, I own it.
> 
> 2. ROH, 2 dvd's would be $30, so you should get a set if you can. If their out by the show, it sounds like you should get DDT4 (CIMA vs. Dragon, PAC/Strong vs. Briscoes, Briscoes vs. Kings, Generico vs. CIMA, lots more) and Roger Dorn Night (PAC/Strong vs. Pitbulls, Generico vs. Davey vs. Steen vs. Dragon) for $35.


Could I replace Roger Dorn night with something else?

Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## watts63

ROH said:


> Could I replace Roger Dorn night with something else?


Nope.


----------



## Future Star

MrPaiMei said:


> 1. The ROH vs. CZW dvd is legit, I own it.


Where did u get it? I might pick this up


----------



## ROH

I'm gonna try to save up some cash from now until then, then hopefully I'll buy both ASWV nights and DDT4.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Just thinking about it dude, though, for $60 you could get ASWV and DDT4, but if you could somehow rack up $75, you could get 3 more dvd's getting both sets. Those DVD's themselves are average, but just saying you'd be able to get a pretty grerat deal if that's the road you want to take.


----------



## ROH

JUST ORDERED:
*WAR/NJPW Super J Cup 1995 ($3)*

ORDERED A FEW DAYS AGO BUT FORGOT TO TELL YOU GUYS ABOUT IT:
*ROH Domination.*

No more cash


----------



## watts63

Three days later...

Best of Chris Bosh: Lioncock has arrived. Smartmark is fast as hell man.


----------



## KingKicks

watts63 said:


> Three days later...
> 
> Best of Chris Bosh: Lioncock has arrived. Smartmark is fast as hell man.


Looking forward to a review on that.

Just watched CZW Best Of The Best 7 and i must say that i enjoyed it ALOT, the most i've enjoyed a CZW show since Cage Of Death.


----------



## JD13

Benjo™ said:


> Looking forward to a review on that.
> 
> Just watched CZW Best Of The Best 7 and i must say that i enjoyed it ALOT, the most i've enjoyed a CZW show since Cage Of Death.


Ratings please 

CHIKARA: king of trios night 3


Kings Of Wrestling vs. Kudo, Yoshiaki Yago & Miyawaki - ***
Pantera, Lince Dorado & Sicodelico, Jr. vs. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Shane Storm - ***1/4
La Malcriada vs. Allison Danger - **
Sal Thomaselli vs. Max Boyer - **3/4
Matt Sydal vs. Hallowicked - ***1/4
17 Team Tag Gauntlet - ***1/2(ratings dont do this justice, this was so fun)
Mokujin Ken vs. Mecha Mummy - N/R
Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Ray - **3/4
Nobutaka Moribe vs. Masamune - **3/4
Ricochet vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4(ricochet didnt botch anything )
Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Shane Storm vs. Kudo, Yoshiaki Yago & Miyawaki - ***3/4(very good match)

overall: solid show, lots of fun stuff.


----------



## KingKicks

*CZW Best Of The Best 7*

Ruckus vs. Human Tornado - **3/4
Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet - **3/4
Cheech vs. B-Boy - *** (Crowd was really into B-Boy)
Jigsaw vs. Grim Reefer - **3/4
Sal Thomaselli vs. Ricky Reyes - **1/2
6Cloudy vs. Scotty Vortekz - **1/2
Vito Thomaselli vs. Brandon Thomaselli - ***3/4 (Best first round match easily)
Joker vs. Drake Younger - ***1/4 (DAMN Drake took a shitload of punishment in this. The chanting for Drake at the beginning of this went on forever, think Samoa Joe at FYF: Chicago kind of length)
Ruckus vs. Justice Pain - ***1/4 (Ending was good)
Joker vs. Rickey Reyes vs. Human Tornado vs. Scotty Vortekz - **3/4 (Decent match)
B-Boy vs. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Ricochet vs. Jigsaw - ***/34 - (Wow i enjoyed this, nonstop action)
CJ O'Doyle vs. Jon Dahmer ( I won't rate this because i fell asleep during it, may watch it again later)
Team AnDrew vs. Javi-Air & Ryan McBride (Same as above as i woke up at the end of this)
Hardcore Match - Necro Butcher, Toby Klein & Danny Havoc vs. Mitch Ryder, Brain Damage & DJ Hyde - ***1/2 (This was a really great brawl)
Joker vs. B-Boy - ***1/2 (Good match, Joker has really improved lately)

Overall: Best CZW Show since Cage Of Death


----------



## ROH

JD13 said:


> La Malcriada vs. Allison Danger - **


Get out and never come back.

^ (j/k). That match was the worst match I've ever seen, I'm surprised you didn't give it DUD.


----------



## JD13

^^^what can i say, i like pussy.

EDIT: thanks for the ratings Benjo.


----------



## ROH

JD13 said:


> ^^^what can i say, i like pussy.


:lmao funniest thing I've read all day!


----------



## -Mystery-

*PWG Guitarmageddon II: Armoryageddon*
1. Ronin vs. Scott Lost - **3/4
2. Karl Anderson vs. Disco Machine - **
3. Joey Ryan vs. Frankie Kazarian - **1/4
4. TJ Perkins, Zokre & Phoenix Star vs. Super Dragon, Bino Gambino & Rocky Romero - ***1/4
5. Chris Bosh vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***
6. PWG Title: Human Tornado (c) vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/4
7. PWG Tag Titles: Cape Fear (El Generico & Quicksilver) (c) vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards - ****1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## JD13

Your welcome, but seriously next to Mecha mummy/Mokujin Ken the womens match looks like a ***** classic.


----------



## ROH

JD13 said:


> Your welcome, but seriously next to Mecha mummy/Mokujin Ken the womens match looks like a ***** classic.


I think you'll find it's the other way round 

Ken/Mummy was one big markout :hb


----------



## MrPaiMei

Just bought a Best of Steen/Generico comp. Wasn't interested in the first 9 discs of it and didn'tt want to shell out the full cash, so I picked up the last 5 discs, most of which are stuff I haven't seen. Here's the listing.
DISC 10 (113:17)
El Generico & Quicksilver vs Jay & Mark Briscoe (PWG Enchantment Under the Sea) (19:24)
El Generico vs Beef Wellington (IWS Scarred 4 Life 2006) (25:54)
Kevin Steen & Chris Sabin vs El Generico & Quicksilver (PWG From Parts Well Known) (24:03)
Kevin Steen, Human Tornado & Davey Richards vs Scott Lost, Chris Bosh & Scorpio Sky (PWG Threemendous) (21:50)
El Generico & Quicksilver vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli (PWG Threemendous) (22:06)

DISC 11 (117:16)
El Generico vs Max Boyer (IWS Hardcore Heat 2006) (15:45)
Kevin Steen vs Viking (IWS Hardcore Heat 2006) (29:54)
Kevin Steen vs Matt Sydal (PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2006 - Night 1) (17:48)
El Generico vs Chris Sabin (PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2006 - Night 3) (17:31)
Kevin Steen vs CIMA (PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2006 - Night 3) (16:02)
El Generico vs CIMA (PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2006 - Night 3) (20:14)

DISC 12 (124:09)
El Generico vs Chris Bosh (IWA-MS Ted Petty Invitational 2006 - Night 1) (24:15)
Kevin Steen vs Claudio Castagnoli (IWA-MS Ted Petty Invitational 2006 - Night 1) (14:20)
El Generico vs Low Ki (IWA-MS Ted Petty Invitational 2006 - Night 2) (12:43)
El Generico & Quicksilver vs Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley (PWG Self-Titled) (26:20)
El Generico vs Pac (PWG All Star Weekend 4 - Night 2) (17:48)
El Generico & Quicksilver vs B-Boy & Super Dragon (PWG Passive Hostility) (28:43)

DISC 13 (119:02)
Kevin Steen & Franky the Mobster vs Super Smash Brothers vs Checkmate vs Rock & Cock Express (IWS Praise the Violence 2007) (23:28)
Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh (PWG Based on a True Story) (21:56)
El Generico & Quicksilver vs Zokre & Phoenix Star (PWG Based on a True Story) (22:06)
El Generico & Quicksilver vs Roderick Strong & Davey Richards (PWG Guitarmageddon II: Armoryageddon) (27:57)
El Generico & Kevin Steen vs Jay & Mark Briscoe (ROH Fifth Year Festival: Philly) (23:35)

DISC 14 (111:42)
Kevin Steen vs Pac (PWG Holy Diver Down) (23:01)
El Generico vs Zombified (ISW Slamtasia) (16:04)
Kevin Steen vs Player Uno (ISW Slamtasia) (19:36)
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs Jay Briscoe & Erick Stevens/Mark Briscoe (ROH Fighting Spirit) (30:11) (average quality - heavy pixelation issues)
El Generico & Super Dragon vs Cheech & Cloudy (IWA-MS Candido Cup) (22:50)


----------



## JD13

ROH said:


> I think you'll find it's the other way round
> 
> Ken/Mummy was one big markout :hb


OK fair enough, it was prety funny. 
But.... Moscow > Mokujin Ken & Mecha Mummy


----------



## watts63

*Best of Chris Bosh: Lioncock*

*Revolution Pro*
Chris Bosh vs. Super Dragon ***1/2

*PWG Card Subject To Change*
Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. Phoenix Star & Zorke ***1/2

*Revolution Pro*
Chris Bosh & Disco Machine vs. Phoenix Star & Quicksilver ***1/2

*Rev X; Lights Out Match*
Chris Bosh vs. Quicksilver ***3/4

*All-Pro Wrestling*
Chris Bosh vs. Scorpio Sky II ***1/4-***1/2

*Revolution Pro*
Chris Bosh & Rising Son vs. Scorpio Sky & Quicksilver ***1/4-***1/2

*Revolution Pro*
Chris Bosh & Quicksilver vs. Phoenix Star & Hydro ***

*Revolution Pro*
Chris Bosh vs. Human Tornado **3/4

*Rev J*
Chris Bosh vs. Scorpio Sky ***-***1/4

*PWG Use Your Illusion III*
Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. Super Dragon & B-Boy ***1/2-***3/4

*All-Pro Wrestling*
Chris Bosh & Super Dragon vs. Scorpio Sky & Quicksilver **3/4 (The Worst Commentary Ever; Seriously These Guys Did Not Know Any Moves)

****Chris Bosh Was Running Around in the Night Nude. Also There is Porno Shown On It As Well. Chris Bosh Was Giving Analysis On A Porno He Didn’t Like lol. A Lot of Funny Ass Segments on Here That Just Made Me Cry.****

*Reminder: Children Are Not Allowed To Watch Lioncock. Contains Foul Language, Racial Slurs & Nudity (Male & Female).*​


----------



## JD13

^^^i was looking at this on SMV the other day, i might even pick it up if i can afford it on my next order.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

MrPaiMei said:


> Just bought a Best of Steen/Generico comp. Wasn't interested in the first 9 discs of it and didn'tt want to shell out the full cash, so I picked up the last 5 discs, most of which are stuff I haven't seen. Here's the listing.
> DISC 10 (113:17)
> El Generico & Quicksilver vs Jay & Mark Briscoe (PWG Enchantment Under the Sea) (19:24)
> El Generico vs Beef Wellington (IWS Scarred 4 Life 2006) (25:54)
> Kevin Steen & Chris Sabin vs El Generico & Quicksilver (PWG From Parts Well Known) (24:03)
> Kevin Steen, Human Tornado & Davey Richards vs Scott Lost, Chris Bosh & Scorpio Sky (PWG Threemendous) (21:50)
> El Generico & Quicksilver vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli (PWG Threemendous) (22:06)
> 
> DISC 11 (117:16)
> El Generico vs Max Boyer (IWS Hardcore Heat 2006) (15:45)
> Kevin Steen vs Viking (IWS Hardcore Heat 2006) (29:54)
> Kevin Steen vs Matt Sydal (PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2006 - Night 1) (17:48)
> El Generico vs Chris Sabin (PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2006 - Night 3) (17:31)
> Kevin Steen vs CIMA (PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2006 - Night 3) (16:02)
> El Generico vs CIMA (PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2006 - Night 3) (20:14)
> 
> DISC 12 (124:09)
> El Generico vs Chris Bosh (IWA-MS Ted Petty Invitational 2006 - Night 1) (24:15)
> Kevin Steen vs Claudio Castagnoli (IWA-MS Ted Petty Invitational 2006 - Night 1) (14:20)
> El Generico vs Low Ki (IWA-MS Ted Petty Invitational 2006 - Night 2) (12:43)
> El Generico & Quicksilver vs Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley (PWG Self-Titled) (26:20)
> El Generico vs Pac (PWG All Star Weekend 4 - Night 2) (17:48)
> El Generico & Quicksilver vs B-Boy & Super Dragon (PWG Passive Hostility) (28:43)
> 
> DISC 13 (119:02)
> Kevin Steen & Franky the Mobster vs Super Smash Brothers vs Checkmate vs Rock & Cock Express (IWS Praise the Violence 2007) (23:28)
> Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh (PWG Based on a True Story) (21:56)
> El Generico & Quicksilver vs Zokre & Phoenix Star (PWG Based on a True Story) (22:06)
> El Generico & Quicksilver vs Roderick Strong & Davey Richards (PWG Guitarmageddon II: Armoryageddon) (27:57)
> El Generico & Kevin Steen vs Jay & Mark Briscoe (ROH Fifth Year Festival: Philly) (23:35)
> 
> DISC 14 (111:42)
> Kevin Steen vs Pac (PWG Holy Diver Down) (23:01)
> El Generico vs Zombified (ISW Slamtasia) (16:04)
> Kevin Steen vs Player Uno (ISW Slamtasia) (19:36)
> Kevin Steen & El Generico vs Jay Briscoe & Erick Stevens/Mark Briscoe (ROH Fighting Spirit) (30:11) (average quality - heavy pixelation issues)
> El Generico & Super Dragon vs Cheech & Cloudy (IWA-MS Candido Cup) (22:50)


Where the hell did you buy that?!


----------



## MrPaiMei

Can't give u a forum but ducktits.com/chi has listings and contact info.


----------



## King_Kash

MrPaiMei said:


> *1. The ROH vs. CZW dvd is legit, I own it.*
> 
> 2. ROH, 2 dvd's would be $30, so you should get a set if you can. If their out by the show, it sounds like you should get DDT4 (CIMA vs. Dragon, PAC/Strong vs. Briscoes, Briscoes vs. Kings, Generico vs. CIMA, lots more) and Roger Dorn Night (PAC/Strong vs. Pitbulls, Generico vs. Davey vs. Steen vs. Dragon) for $35.


Are u for real? Where can I find it? I will give u rep


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I just watched Quackenbush Vs Castagnoli Vs Hero Vs McGuinness and I give it ***1/2.

I didn't enjoy this match at all mostly because of McGuinness...now I heard about the whole lariat thing and since I haven't watched a recent ROH dvd. Didn't know what was so bad about it....now I do. Oh my god, it's just ridiculous he's slowly turning into Whitmer who uses the Wrist-Clutch Exploder as his finisher, but yet he does an Exploder so what the hell is the freakin difference? You clutch the damn wrist? WTF? I mean damn, McGuinness used to be one of the best pure wrestlers in ROH, but I mean now he uses the lariat, "Jawbreaker" lariat, short-arm lariat. I mean how many lariats do you need to use in a match? It'd be alright if he just used the "Jawbreaker" lariat.


----------



## Future Star

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I just watched Quackenbush Vs Castagnoli Vs Hero Vs McGuinness and I give it ***1/2.
> 
> I didn't enjoy this match at all mostly because of McGuinness...now I heard about the whole lariat thing and since I haven't watched a recent ROH dvd. Didn't know what was so bad about it....now I do. Oh my god, it's just ridiculous he's slowly turning into Whitmer who uses the Wrist-Clutch Exploder as his finisher, but yet he does an Exploder so what the hell is the freakin difference? You clutch the damn wrist? WTF? I mean damn, McGuinness used to be one of the best pure wrestlers in ROH, but I mean now he uses the lariat, "Jawbreaker" lariat, short-arm lariat. I mean how many lariats do you need to use in a match? It'd be alright if he just used the "Jawbreaker" lariat.


He was in a 4CS, not really meant to be a slow paced, pure match. And he was in a matcn with Quack, CC, and Hero. Going into it, it wasnt really expected for Nigel to go "pure". So since he really inst a fast paced wrestler, he uses the lariat often. Which is one of the few moves in his repetoir that isnt mat based. But in other matches, to some it can get annoying at times. I dont find it the case though


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Future Star said:


> He was in a 4CS, not really meant to be a slow paced, pure match. And he was in a matcn with Quack, CC, and Hero. Going into it, it wasnt really expected for Nigel to go "pure". So since he really inst a fast paced wrestler, he uses the lariat often. Which is one of the few moves in his repetoir that isnt mat based. But in other matches, to some it can get annoying at times. I dont find it the case though


I know it's a 4CS and that it's not suppose to be a slow paced match, but he could of cut down on the lariats. I mean it's great when he just hits it from out of nowhere. I love McGuinness he's one of my favorite wrestlers I just think he needs to tone down on the lariats or at least just use the jawbreak lariat.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*PMG Clash of Legends (Memphis, TN)*
Hulk Hogan vs. Paul "The Great" Wright- *****

I didn't see the rest but I recommend it based on this match. Pretty "Great" overall.​


----------



## Future Star

WCW said:


> *PMG Clash of Legends (Memphis, TN)*
> Hulk Hogan vs. Paul "The Great" Wright- *****
> 
> I didn't see the rest but I recommend it based on this match. Pretty "Great" overall.​


Please GTFO. That horrendous ratings goes in the MOTYC thread anyway


----------



## Horselover Fat

Future Star said:


> Please GTFO. That horrendous ratings goes in the MOTYC thread anyway


Quit following me around and flaming my "Great" posts.


----------



## -Mystery-

I got my SMV order in...

-Best of the Best 7
-Risking It All
-16 Carat Gold Tournament

I have too much wrestling to watch....


----------



## Platt

-Mystery- said:


> I got my SMV order in...
> 
> -Best of the Best 7
> -Risking It All
> -16 Carat Gold Tournament
> 
> I have too much wrestling to watch....



Got all of those on the way to me infact they should be here if the UK Post Office wasn't having strikes :no:


----------



## musdy

-Mystery- said:


> I got my SMV order in...
> 
> -Best of the Best 7
> -Risking It All
> -16 Carat Gold Tournament
> 
> I have too much wrestling to watch....


Im looking forward to a 16 Carat Gold Tournament review


----------



## -Mystery-

musdy said:


> Im looking forward to a 16 Carat Gold Tournament review


Don't expect a review soon. I still got PWG and Chikara to watch. I hope to get around to watching it next week but hopefully sooner.


----------



## Platt

Ok im really into shoots at the moment so has anyone seen any really good ones they can recommend (not ROH ones).


----------



## watts63

Platt said:


> Ok im really into shoots at the moment so has anyone seen any really good ones they can recommend (not ROH ones).



Anything that has Raven on it is a start.


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> Ok im really into shoots at the moment so has anyone seen any really good ones they can recommend (not ROH ones).


RF Video's shoot with the Nasty Boys was really good. Also, RF Video's Behind Clsoe Doors with Raven Vol. 1 was really good as well.


----------



## Duke Silver

RF Video's Face Off with Honky Tonk Man & Raven was pretty entertaining.


----------



## Caligula

RF Video - Kevin Nash
RF - Vader
RF - Billy Jack Haynes
RF - Kevin Kelly
RF - Lex Luger
RF - New Jack
RF - New Age Outlaws
RF - Tammy Sytch
Highspots - Scott Steiner 
Highspots - Terry Funk and Harley Race
Ultimate Insiders - Vince Russo and Ed Ferrera
Ringside Collectibles - Ultimate Warrior


I thought all of those were great


----------



## watts63

Anybody seen a shoot interview of Eddie Kingston?


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> Anybody seen a shoot interview of Eddie Kingston?


I have, but it bored me. Then again, I'm really not a fan of shoot interviews, so don't take my word on it.


----------



## JD13

Anybody seen the RF shoot with Ian Rotten? (or any shoot with Ian realy)

Shimmer vol 8

Lorelei Lee vs. Lexie Fyfe - **1/2
Cindy Rogers vs. Serena Deeb - **1/2
Allison Danger vs. LuFisto - ***1/4
Amber O'Neal vs. Josie - **1/2
Nikki Roxx vs. Malia Hosaka - ***
Nattie Neidhart vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel - ***1/4(Nattie Neidhart is both hot & talented)
Daizee Haze vs. Tiana Ringer - ***
Lacey & Rain vs. Cheerleader Melissa & MsChif - ***1/4
Sara Del Rey vs. Mercedez Martinez - ***1/2

solid show.


----------



## -Mystery-

*PWG Holy Diver Down*
1. Joey Ryan vs. Topgun Talwar - **
2. Ronin vs. Ricky Reyes - **1/4
3. Karl Anderson vs. Frankie Kazarian - **3/4
4. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin vs. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost - ****1/4
5. Disco Machine vs. Bino Gambino (2/3 Falls) - **1/2
6. PAC vs. Kevin Steen - ****
7. PWG Title: Human Tornado (c) vs. El Generico - ***1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## Spartanlax

watts63 said:


> Anybody seen a shoot interview of Eddie Kingston?


The DOI one is the only one I've seen, and it's awesome, one of the most entertaining shoots I've seen (and I've seen 90% of the big ones ).


----------



## bstaple12

I just got done listening to the New Age Outlaws shoot with RF and it is very entertaining. Probably the funniest shoot i've heard.


----------



## -Mystery-

bstaple12 said:


> I just got done listening to the New Age Outlaws shoot with RF and it is very entertaining. Probably the funniest shoot i've heard.


You must never have seen SS w/ Punk & Joe.


----------



## bstaple12

no I haven't seen the SS with Punk and Joe


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Mystery- said:


> You must never have seen SS w/ Punk & Joe.


"I gotta pee yo! I gotta pee!" SS w/ Punk & Joe is hilarious.


----------



## musdy

> *Ring of Honor DVD's- On Sale $10 Each*
> Scramble Madness- Wakefield, MA 11/16/02
> Main Event Spectacles- Elizabeth, NJ 11/1/03
> Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2- Dayton, OH 2/25/05
> Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3- Chicago Ridge, IL 2/26/05
> Final Showdown- Dayton, OH 5/13/05
> Punk: The Final Chapter- Chicago Ridge, IL 8/13/05
> War of the Wire II- Dayton, OH 7/28/06
> Generation Now- Cleveland, OH 7/29/06
> Time To Man Up- Long Island, NY 8/4/06
> Fight of the Century- Edison, NJ 8/5/06
> Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Straightedge
> Best of Samoa Joe- ROH World Champion
> Best AJ Styles- Evolution of a Phenom
> Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe & CM Punk
> Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
> Straight Shootin’ with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
> Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
> Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
> Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
> 
> *Tickets*
> $10 GA Tickets- Ring of Honor in Boston, MA THIS Friday Night
> $10 GA Tickets- Ring of Honor in Philadelphia, PA THIS Saturday Night
> $10 GA Tickets- Ring of Honor in Hartford, CT 8/24/07
> $15 GA Tickets- Ring of Honor in New York City 8/25/07
> 
> *Apparel*
> Ring of Honor Original Logo T-Shirt (Size M-XL)-$10
> 
> *Shimmer DVD's*
> SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 1- $10
> SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 2- $10
> 
> *FIP- Full Impact Pro DVD's*
> FIP Best of CM Punk Vol. 1- Declarations DVD- $12
> Full Impact Pro ’Unstoppable’ Brookville, FL 5/28/05- $7
> Full Impact Pro 'In Full Force' Arcadia, FL 5/27/05- $7
> Full Impact Pro 'The Usual Suspect' Brandon, FL 4/22/05- $7
> Full Impact Pro 'Violence Is The Answer' Arcadia, FL 4/23/05- $7
> 
> *TNA DVD's*
> TNA Best of Tag Team Vol. 1- $14
> TNA Against All Odds 2006- $14
> Best of Christopher Daniels- Heaven Sent, Hell Bound- $10
> 
> *WWE DVD's*
> WWE Born To Controversy- The Roddy Piper Story (3 Disc Set)- $20
> WWE Ric Flair & The Four Horsemen Double Disc Set- $18
> WWE No Way Out 2007- $12
> WWE Backlash 2007- $12
> 
> *Figures*
> CM Punk Wrestlemania 23 Figure- $10
> CM Punk ECW Figure Series 1- $10
> 
> *Programs*
> Ring of Honor 'Live In Tokyo' Event Program- $10
> Ring of Honor ’Live In Osaka’ Event Program- $10
> 
> Sale begins at 10pm EST on Tuesday, August 7th and ends at 10am on Thursday August 9th.


Im not sure if I should go with Fight of the Century or Final Showdown???


----------



## watts63

musdy said:


> Im not sure if I should go with Fight of the Century or Final Showdown???


Go with Final Showdown man.


----------



## Sephiroth

musdy said:


> Im not sure if I should go with Fight of the Century or Final Showdown???


Final Showdown rocks hard. all three of the May shows from 2005 are spectacular (FS, Manhatten Mayhen, and Nowhere to Run), but honestly, if you don't have the Joe/Punk shoot, get it .


----------



## musdy

sephy37 said:


> Final Showdown rocks hard. all three of the May shows from 2005 are spectacular (FS, Manhatten Mayhen, and Nowhere to Run), but honestly, if you don't have the Joe/Punk shoot, get it .


I just cant see myself buying a shoot over a show


----------



## Sephiroth

musdy said:


> I just cant see myself buying a shoot over a show












it's 3 hours of Joe and Punk being awesome. the shoot is hilarious and informative (they talk for almost an hour about their trilogy) and they both come off as the two coolest guys ever and the best of friends. it's such a really great shoot.

here's a link to Derek Burgan's review of it.

http://www.pwtorch.com/artman/exec/view.cgi/24/13658


----------



## musdy

alright I think ill get both Final Showdown and the shoot.


----------



## watts63

FINALLY! Third Annivearsy shows are for $10!


----------



## Duke Silver

Does the Punk/Cabana shoot come anywhere near the awesomeness of Joe/Punk? Always thought it would be the better of the two but it's barely ever mentioned.


----------



## Sephiroth

WORLD said:


> Does the Punk/Cabana shoot come anywhere near the awesomeness of Joe/Punk? Always thought it would be the better of the two but it's barely ever mentioned.


the Punk/Cabana one is really good too. if Joe/Punk were a 10, then Punk/Cabana would be an 8.5


----------



## Caligula

I haven't listened to it in a long time, but I remember enjoying it a lot.


----------



## Casey Jones

i found a couple of ROH dvds at a pawnshop, normally wouldve cost $25 each to order over the net, instead i only paid $3.99 

made my day


----------



## watts63

65 fucking days I had been waiting for my dvds from RF. I am so pissed right now. It is just an absolute joke. These keep fucking saying that will be ready to ship in a week, over & over & over again. God I hate this shit.


----------



## McQueen

WORLD said:


> Does the Punk/Cabana shoot come anywhere near the awesomeness of Joe/Punk? Always thought it would be the better of the two but it's barely ever mentioned.


No not as good but still one of the more entertaining shoots I've ever seen. Sephy's comparison with the 10 and 8.5 is pretty accurate in my view.

Think i'm going to watch Cornette/Watts vol. 1 tonight in just a little bit. Cornette = awesome.


----------



## Platt

What a curious sale only 2 days and a small selection wonder if they're trying to get rid of the last of those before restocking. Shame i have no money till friday .


----------



## McQueen

Like you need more DVD's Platt :lmao


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> Like you need more DVD's Platt :lmao


I do honest. I only had a 28 disc Jericho comp and another 17 random ones arrive this morning :$


----------



## McQueen

Platt said:


> I do honest. I only had a 28 disc Jericho comp and another 17 random ones arrive this morning :$


Please send Jericho comp when done with it :$


----------



## King_Kash

ROH's 10 dollars DVD, which I should get it? I have almost half of them, so should I get Third Anniversary? Fight of the Century?


----------



## McQueen

I haven't seen 3rd Anniversary pt 3 but you can live without pt 1 or 2, both are only decent shows.

FOTC however was a really good show for the most part so it's well worth picking up.


----------



## King_Kash

^^^ Cool, what abt Scramble Madness? Generation Now?


----------



## McQueen

Scramble Madness I've never seen, Generation Now is one of those very good shows where everything is solid but nothing MOTY so it gets overlooked.

I'd pick Gen Now over 80% of most of the other ROH shows I've seen (which is a lot), FOTC being one of them.


----------



## King_Kash

^^^ Ok, alright, thanks


----------



## KingKicks

Platt said:


> I do honest. I only had a 28 disc Jericho comp and another 17 random ones arrive this morning :$


Were those all the DVD's you had been waiting for that took longer because of the strike?


----------



## Platt

Benjo™ said:


> Were those all the DVD's you had been waiting for that took longer because of the strike?



Theres still one more that i was expecting to be here by now.


----------



## KingKicks

Platt said:


> Theres still one more that i was expecting to be here by now.


Ah ok then, thanks.

Still waiting for 3 of mine, i guess that the post is being sorted out now.


----------



## The Massive Attack

King_Kash said:


> ^^^ Cool, what abt Scramble Madness? Generation Now?


Never seen Generation Now. My ratings for Scramble Madness are: 

-Christopher Daniels & Mark Briscoe vs. Amazing Red & Jay Briscoe: ***3/4
-Alexis Laree vs. Mase: DUD
-Xavier vs. Jeremy Lopez: **1/2
-Da Hit Squad vs. Tony Mamaluke & Matt Thompson: *3/4
-The Amazing Red, The SAT & Divine Storm vs. Special K: ***1/2
-Samoa Joe vs. Dunn & Marcos: 1/4*
-Paul London & Rudy Boy Gonzales vs. Michael Shane & Biohazard: *1/4
-Devito, Loc & Masada vs. Alex Arion, Fast Eddie & Don Juan: **
-Samoa Joe vs. Homicide: ***1/2
-Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles: ***1/4
-American Dragon vs. Doug Williams: ****1/2

So as you can see, theres a couple of very good matches, but quite a few poor ones aswell. I would reccomend it personally, the main is worth $10 alone imo.


----------



## Platt

Juts won the following masters off ebay for $104 shipped

* ROH Final Battle 2003
* ROH Reborn Stage 2
* ROH Death Before Dishonor 2 Pt. 2
* ROH Testing the Limit
* ROH Scramble Cage Melee
* ROH Glory By Honor III
* ROH Final Battle 2004
* ROH It All Begins
* ROH Steel Cage Warfare
* ROH Dissension
* ROH Ring OF Homicide
* ROH Chi Town Struggle
* ROH Irresistible Forces
* ROH Chicago Spectacular Nt. 2 (has some scratches but plays great) 
* FIP In Full Force (NEW, out of seal)
* PWG Self Entitled (NEW, out of seal)
* SHIMMER, Volume 2 (NEW, out of seal)

Plus because i'm a member of the same trading site he was offering a bonus of these copies thrown in no extra charge. 

ECW Barley Legal 97 (VHS master convert)
ECW 6/13 + 6/20/06
ECW 6/13/06
ECW 6/20/06

PWG Battle of Los Angles Night 2 (CLONE)

ROH Fate of An Angel - 7/16/05
ROH - 5/12/06
ROH Ring Of Homicide - 5/13/06
ROH Death Before Dishonor IV - 7/15/06
ROH War of the Wire II - 7/28/06
ROH Generation Now - 7/29/06
ROH - 8/4/06
ROH Fight Of The Century - 08/05/06
ROH - 08/11/06
ROH Frontiers Of Honor II - 08/19/06 (DVD-2)
ROH Glory By Honor V Night 1 - 9/15/06
ROH Glory By Honor V Night 2 - 9/16/06
ROH - 10/6/06
ROH - 10/27/06
ROH - 10/28/06

ROH SS W/Christian Cage
ROH SS W/ Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
ROH SS W/ Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
ROH SS/ Blue Meanie

TNA impact- 11/3/05
TNA impact- 11/19 & 11/26/05
Tna impact- 7/6 & 7/13/06

WCW Wrestle War 1991

Survivor Series 00 (DVD clone)
Royal Rumble 01 (DVD clone)
Invasion 01 (DVD clone)
WWF Vengeance 01 (VHS master convert)
WWF No Way Out 02
No Mercy 02
Unforgiven 03 + Heat (PPV master convert)
No Way Out 04 (VHS master convert)
WrestleMania 20 (2D) (clone)
Bad blood 04 (clone)
Vengeance 04 (VHS master convert)
No Mercy 04 (clone)
WrestleMania 21 (2D clone)
Backlash 05 (PPV master)
Summer Slam 05 (clone)
Unforgiven 05 (Clone)
WWE No Mercy 05 (DVD clone)
Wrestle Mania 22 (2D clone)
One Night Stand 06 (TV master)
Great American Bash 06 (PPV master)

WWF SmackDown 12/9/99
WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 3/18/06
WWE 250,000 Diva Search Finale 2006

WWE Eddie Guerrero DVD (2D clone)
WWE Mick Foleys Greatest Hits & Misses (2D clone)
WWE Undertaker DVD (3D clone)
WWE Undertaker DVD (2D clone- missing D3)


So a pretty good bargain all in all.


----------



## Guest

^^ That's awesome.


----------



## -Mystery-

*CZW Best of the Best 7*
1. Ruckus vs. Human Tornado - **1/4
2. Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet - **3/4
3. Cheech vs. B-Boy - **3/4
4. Jigsaw vs. Grim Reefer - **1/2
5. Sal Thomaselli vs. Ricky Reyes - **3/4
6. Cloudy vs. Scotty Vortekz - ***
7. Vito Thomaselli vs. Brandon Thomaselli - ***1/4
8. Joker vs. Drake Younger - ***1/2
9. Ruckus vs. Justice Pain - **1/2
10. Joker vs. Rickey Reyes vs. Human Tornado vs. Scotty Vortekz - ***1/4
11. B-Boy vs. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Ricochet vs. Jigsaw - ***1/2
12. CJ O'Doyle vs. Jon Dahmer - **1/4
13. Team AnDrew vs. Javi-Air & Ryan McBride - **1/2
14. Hardcore Match - Necro Butcher, Toby Klein & Danny Havoc vs. Mitch Ryder, Brain Damage & DJ Hyde - ***1/2
15. Joker vs. B-Boy - ***1/4

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## S-Mac

^^^ Thanks for that Mystery im thinking about getting this DVD now


----------



## ROH

(arrived earlier today )

*ROH: Domination*

1. Matt Sydal vs. Hallowicked - ****_***1/4* (A botch in the final few minutes really took the heat away from this, but still a great match)

2. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze - ***1/2* (Solid match, can't say much else about it )

3. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw - ****1/2* (Very good match, but way overrated. ****+? Hell No. You know why? IT WASN'T DAMN LONG ENOUGH. The Jigsaw workover period was going great, then it ended like, 2 minutes in. The finishing sequence was like 4 minutes, should have been twice as long)

4. Davey Richards vs. Matt Cross - ****_***1/4* (This was really good up until the finishing sequence)

5. Rocky Romero vs. Delirious - ****1/4_***1/2* (Really good match)

6. Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Erick Stevens (Four Corner Survival) - **1/2* (The rating would be higher if I hadn't have seen this EXACT same match in the past)

7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli (ROH World Tag Team Title 2/3 Falls Match) - ****3/4* (Really good match. Not clusterf*cky and overkill like their FB 06 match was, just a good basic formula tag with a nice finishing stretch)

8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match) - ****3/4* (OH YEAH! This was AWESOME, and is my favorite Shima defence so far. One big markout, ultimately. Would have gotten ****, but Shima's comeback kinda sucked)

*Haven't watched the bonus matches yet, and don't really intend to :hb*

*Overall show thoughts*: This was a solid show. The fans were hot and the match quality was generally high. The QuackSaw tag match felt quite fresh, as did Sydal/Wicked and Briscoes/KOW (not your formula Briscoes match). The 4CS sucked heavy, but the Resilience/NRC matches weren't bad like I thought they would be. Roddy/Shima was just one big rush of awesomeness, make sure to see the match somehow. With Nigel/Dragon, this show could have been really really good, but it's still very good as it stands.

*Overall show score*: 7.5/10.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Meh, I don't know about the third match on the card having a 10 minute finishing sequence. Pacing, dude.


----------



## ROH

When you see the match you'll get me. I'm not complaining about the actual length of the it (the match and finishing sequence), it just felt like it ended when it was getting going. I was left wanting more.


----------



## MrPaiMei

OK col. I'm probably getting it at the show friday (gonna get Reborn Again/AFATR/Domination/UWS). I've seen almost all the main matches for the show, but I'm compiling a Steenerico vs. Briscoes comp so I need all the masters, when I watch that match I'll post some thoughts.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

Hey everyone I'm going to my first live ROH event this Saturday. I can't wait. 

But can anyone gimee suggestions on what DVDs to get over there. Do they have the older ones like Punk/Joe II & Final Battle 05 (I would love to own Ki/KENTA) or just the ones from the last few years??

Any suggestions on which DVDs to get from this Saturday Night's live show??? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JD13

SOH 1 & 2
FYF:Finale
GBH V night 2
Better than our best
DBD 4
Dragon Gate challenge
Unified

just some of the top of my head, they will probably have more recent stuff but also some older stuff.

Joe/Punk2 has the ***** ME but the overall card is poor. FB05 is is a great show.

EDIT-GTGM is a recent show which is meant to be great, ive had it a while but still havent got around to seeing it. They will most likely have it as its a recent release.


----------



## Future Star

Just got home and found BOLA 2006 in the mail. I will watch night one tomorow and hopefully post my ratings


----------



## JD13

Ive had BOLA 06 for a while but still havent got around to watching it. Its on VHS so i just cant be arsed.


----------



## -Mystery-

RF Video's shoot with Kevin Nash is fucking amazing. I seriously urge people to buy it.


----------



## ROH

(On the subject of QuackSaw vs Kel Steenerico from ROH Domination)

Just re-watched the match, and damn, it was awesome. 10 times better than on first viewing. I think I liked it more this time because I knew what to expect. The first time I watched it I was expecting your usual ROH tag wth the 8 min finishing sequence. This time I knew I wasn't gonna get that (on first viewing I thought I was) so the match was way more enjoyable, and didn't feel too short.

As for rating, I'd knock it up to ****_****1/4.


----------



## Fijian Warrior

*ROH FANS: I need to know ASAP:*

What has been the best show of 2007? I dont have any from 07' yet. Im about to pre-order "Respect is earned" but is there anything else I must see apart from that? Is there any show better than or worth buying more than RIE?


----------



## MrPaiMei

Supercard of Honor 2


----------



## Fijian Warrior

^ Ok cool thanks (repped). So it's a lot better than SCOH 1 & R.I.E?


----------



## Sephiroth

Fijian Warrior said:


> ^ Ok cool thanks (repped). So it's a lot better than SCOH 1 & R.I.E?


overall SCOH 2 is better than SCOH 1. not sure about RIE since i haven't seen the other matches, but i bet it's safe to say SCOH 2 is better since no match on RIE touches the main event or the cage match.


----------



## MrPaiMei

From what I've seen of RiE(the 2 hour PPV) yes, I'd say so.


----------



## Fijian Warrior

Ok thanks for the help bro (repped).


----------



## ROH

I don't think anything else touches SCOH2 this year (not even GTGM). Definately show of the year so far IMO.


----------



## Caligula

I bought Fight Of The Century last night for $10.


I haven't watched all of DBD IV yet, but I have the COD at ****3/4


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Just watched Chris Sabin Vs Scott Lost from PWG's 70/30 and my rating for it was ***1/4. I didn't really like the finish to it, but it was a good match.


----------



## Sephiroth

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Just watched Chris Sabin Vs Scott Lost from PWG's 70/30 and my rating for it was ***1/4. I didn't really like the finish to it, but it was a good match.


i was thinking about downloading that but i wanted to see reviews of the whole show first since i was actually expecting the match to be decent, but *** 1/4 is good enough for me.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Fijian Warrior said:


> Ok thanks for the help bro (repped).


Fifth Year Finale is as good as either. Two 4* + Matches, the Joe farewell and the tag title match and nothing under 3* all show.


----------



## Sephiroth

PulseGlazer said:


> Fifth Year Finale is as good as either. Two 4* + Matches, the Joe farewell and the tag title match and nothing under 3* all show.


good to see you've returned and last night wasn't a one time deal.

(sorry, i'm on a mission to get my post count up )


----------



## GenerationNeXt

sephy37 said:


> good to see you've returned and last night wasn't a one time deal.
> 
> (sorry, i'm on a mission to get my post count up )


Lol post in the What Are You Listening to? thread.

Anyways, I might go to Death Before Dishonor V: Night 2 in Philly so I was wondering what should I get there? I was thinkin of buyin either the new Delirious or No Remorse Corps. T-shirt and either A Fight at the Roxbury or Domination to go with it.


----------



## Sephiroth

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Lol post in the What Are You Listening to? thread.
> 
> Anyways, I might go to Death Before Dishonor V: Night 2 in Philly so I was wondering what should I get there? I was thinkin of buyin either the new Delirious or No Remorse Corps. T-shirt and either A Fight at the Roxbury or Domination to go with it.


the new Delirious one doesn't look good to me. the No Remorse Corps shirt is pretty cool tho.

i recommend the Chris Hero one


----------



## PulseGlazer

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Lol post in the What Are You Listening to? thread.
> 
> Anyways, I might go to Death Before Dishonor V: Night 2 in Philly so I was wondering what should I get there? I was thinkin of buyin either the new Delirious or No Remorse Corps. T-shirt and either A Fight at the Roxbury or Domination to go with it.


Roxbury and Domination both look badass (I'm getting them Sat too, Domination was great live), but it's all about the new Aries and Briscoes shirts.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

sephy37 said:


> the new Delirious one doesn't look good to me. the No Remorse Corps shirt is pretty cool tho.
> 
> i recommend the Chris Hero one


My bro is getting the Chris Hero one.

The new Delirious one I find a lot better then the first t-shirt that has him, but yeah I might buy Delirious, NRC or Resilience. Also another question, the latest show i've gotten from ROH is Good Times, Great Memories and I've heard some good reviews about A Fight at the Roxbury..Should I get that at the show?


----------



## Future Star

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Anyways, I might go to Death Before Dishonor V: Night 2 in Philly so I was wondering what should I get there? I was thinkin of buyin either the new Delirious or No Remorse Corps. T-shirt and either A Fight at the Roxbury or Domination to go with it.


Definately FATR and Domination. I heard both are great, and i am planning to order both very soon


----------



## King_Kash

The Massive Attack said:


> Never seen Generation Now. My ratings for Scramble Madness are:
> 
> -Christopher Daniels & Mark Briscoe vs. Amazing Red & Jay Briscoe: ***3/4
> -Alexis Laree vs. Mase: DUD
> -Xavier vs. Jeremy Lopez: **1/2
> -Da Hit Squad vs. Tony Mamaluke & Matt Thompson: *3/4
> -The Amazing Red, The SAT & Divine Storm vs. Special K: ***1/2
> -Samoa Joe vs. Dunn & Marcos: 1/4*
> -Paul London & Rudy Boy Gonzales vs. Michael Shane & Biohazard: *1/4
> -Devito, Loc & Masada vs. Alex Arion, Fast Eddie & Don Juan: **
> -Samoa Joe vs. Homicide: ***1/2
> -Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles: ***1/4
> -American Dragon vs. Doug Williams: ****1/2
> 
> So as you can see, theres a couple of very good matches, but quite a few poor ones aswell. I would reccomend it personally, the main is worth $10 alone imo.


Yea, I can see few matches are good, other not, so I guess I dont buy it, thanks anyway and repped


----------



## PulseGlazer

Scramble madness is a very weak show.


----------



## Platt

-Mystery- said:


> RF Video's shoot with Kevin Nash is fucking amazing. I seriously urge people to buy it.


I'll second that.


----------



## Future Star

PWG BOLA 2006 Night 1

1. Colt Cabana vs Chris Sabin - **3/4
2. Delirious vs El Generico - ***
3. Cima vs Matt Cross - ***1/2
4. Kevin Steen vs Matt Sydal - ***1/4
5.Dragon Kid vs Quicksilver - ***1/4
6. Roderick Strong vs Rocky Romero - ***3/4
7. The Dynasty & Petey Williams vs Excalibur, B-Boy, Homicide & Human Tornado - ***1/2

Overall - ***1/4


----------



## MrPaiMei

DG posted the lineups for the next couple Infinities. Credit to Capo at CZWFans for translating...
Infinity #68 (Airs today, 8/9) is ROH in Japan 
1. Briscoes VS Rave/Horiguchi 
2. Whitmer VS Nigel 
3. Strong VS Evans 
4. Sydal/Dragon Kid/Saito VS Delirious/Doi/Yoshino 
5. Briscoes VS Shingo/Yokosuka 
6. Danielson/Marufuji/CIMA VS Davey/Romero/Mochizuki 

Infinity #69 (Airs 8/23) is WrestleJAM 
1. Shingo/CyKong/YAMATO/Generico VS CIMA/DragonKid/Yokosuka/PAC (7/15) 
2. Aries VS Taku Iwasa (7/15) 
3. Gamma/Rave/Horiguchi VS Mochizuki/Skayde/Lupin Matsunari (7/15) 
4. Shenron/Delirious VS Ryo Saito/PAC (7/19) 
5. Shingo VS Aries (7/19) 
6. Kong/Shingo/Generico/Evans VS Doi/Yoshino/Babi Slymm/Rave VS CIMA/Dragon Kid/Yokosuka/Sydal (7/19) 
7. Yasushi Kanda VS Skayde (7/22)

Love the WrestleJAM lineup. Only things I'm sad to see missing are CIMA-Generico, Generico-Genki, and the Triangle Gate, which I'm shocked got left out, though I'm pretty sure they just forgot to list it as a 5 minute Kanda-Skayde is not gonna ME a Infinity. I should have a ROH in Japan link within a week and I'll post in the indy section.


----------



## -Mystery-

FIP Unfinished Business 2007 and Dangerous Intentions 2007 have been released.


----------



## Claymore

Is anyone else tempted to purchase on of these ROH 'Grab Bags' that are in the new sale?

I'm thinking about going for it, but I may just end up with ones I've already got or some old DVD's that I don't really want.


----------



## Platt

Claymore said:


> Is anyone else tempted to purchase on of these ROH 'Grab Bags' that are in the new sale?
> 
> I'm thinking about going for it, but I may just end up with ones I've already got or some old DVD's that I don't really want.



I love the programs one considering theres only 6 for sale on the site and 2 of those are the Japanese ones for $15 each you guaranteed to get at least one of those plus 4 others for only $10. If i didn't already have 4 out of the 6 i would be getting that.


----------



## MrPaiMei

It's probably like the Old School Classics you buy at Wal-Mart for a buck. They're not gonna be giving you ROH or FIP for $3 a DVD.


----------



## Claymore

MrPaiMei said:


> It's probably like the Old School Classics you buy at Wal-Mart for a buck. They're not gonna be giving you ROH or FIP for $3 a DVD.


Exactly...


----------



## tom .p.

ive just started to get into roh and would like to buy a dvd.im after opinions on what you think the best dvd to buy is thanks


----------



## Future Star

tom .p. said:


> ive just started to get into roh and would like to buy a dvd.im after opinions on what you think the best dvd to buy is thanks


Well if your buying one then probably either Manhattan Mayhem or Glory By Honor V Night 2.

Heres is my top 5:
1. Manhattan Mayhem
2. GBH V N.2
3. Supercard of Honor 2
4. FYF Finale
5. Better Than Our Best


----------



## LL4E

Can anyone give me a list of the better matches from AJPW and NJPW from the past few years(2000-present). It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## musdy

MrPaiMei said:


> DG posted the lineups for the next couple Infinities. Credit to Capo at CZWFans for translating...
> Infinity #68 (Airs today, 8/9) is ROH in Japan
> 1. Briscoes VS Rave/Horiguchi
> 2. Whitmer VS Nigel
> 3. Strong VS Evans
> 4. Sydal/Dragon Kid/Saito VS Delirious/Doi/Yoshino
> 5. Briscoes VS Shingo/Yokosuka
> 6. Danielson/Marufuji/CIMA VS Davey/Romero/Mochizuki
> 
> Infinity #69 (Airs 8/23) is WrestleJAM
> 1. Shingo/CyKong/YAMATO/Generico VS CIMA/DragonKid/Yokosuka/PAC (7/15)
> 2. Aries VS Taku Iwasa (7/15)
> 3. Gamma/Rave/Horiguchi VS Mochizuki/Skayde/Lupin Matsunari (7/15)
> 4. Shenron/Delirious VS Ryo Saito/PAC (7/19)
> 5. Shingo VS Aries (7/19)
> 6. Kong/Shingo/Generico/Evans VS Doi/Yoshino/Babi Slymm/Rave VS CIMA/Dragon Kid/Yokosuka/Sydal (7/19)
> 7. Yasushi Kanda VS Skayde (7/22)
> 
> Love the WrestleJAM lineup. Only things I'm sad to see missing are CIMA-Generico, Generico-Genki, and the Triangle Gate, which I'm shocked got left out, though I'm pretty sure they just forgot to list it as a 5 minute Kanda-Skayde is not gonna ME a Infinity. I should have a ROH in Japan link within a week and I'll post in the indy section.


hopefully they add more matches to the wrestlejam card


----------



## MrPaiMei

Nah, that's all your gonna see plus MAYBE the Triangle Gate. It's gotta fit into a one hour 40 minute block.


----------



## musdy

MrPaiMei said:


> Nah, that's all your gonna see plus MAYBE the Triangle Gate. It's gotta fit into a one hour 40 minute block.


they only had 7 matches on last years card so I can see that happening.


----------



## watts63

You got to be shitting me? Where's the PWG World title match? That is just wrong, just like having no Chris Bosh matches from last year's Wrestle JAM.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Eh, the match only went, like, 10 minutes, I'm kinda glad they dropped it. They'll probably be highlights anyway. Looking at the card, the 8-man went 30 minutes and should be great, Aries-Iwasa could be awesome, MO'z vs. mochizuki sounds kinda bad but short, Super/Delirious vs. RyoPAC could be fun and gets Delirious on TV, SHINGO-Aries could be incredible, the 3-way Naniwa sounds amazing, you need Skyade-Kanda as it sets up a Brave Gate match on the next tour, and hopefully the TG.


----------



## ROH

What was the wrestleJAM triangle gate match again?


----------



## musdy

ROH said:


> What was the wrestleJAM triangle gate match again?


Open the Triangle Gate: Shingo Takagi, Cyber Kong, Jack Evans vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Magnitude Kishiwada

sounds good


----------



## MrPaiMei

The world match with BxB instead of Jack was a good ****1/4, maybe even ****1/2 and one of the top 3 DG matches this year.


----------



## musdy

MrPaiMei said:


> The world match with BxB instead of Jack was a good ****1/4, maybe even ****1/2 and one of the top 3 DG matches this year.


Was that the match where he broke his jaw???


----------



## ROH

^ Wow, sounds good. I'm gonna skip both the next Infinities, I'll buy WrestleJAM for Xmas and I've already pre-ordered ROH Live in Osaka.


----------



## MrPaiMei

musdy said:


> Was that the match where he broke his jaw???


Nah, he broke his jaw in the title tournament, I believe he was wrestling Magnitude. Iwasa took his place, won, and just pinned CIMA clean in a tag. As for ROH, I'll be upping a DVD rip (MP4 high quality) or DG World over the next week, so if you don't wanna wait check at least the TG out.


----------



## JD13

IWA-MS Hurt 2007

Jack Thriller vs. Jeff Brooks - **
Vortekz vs. Billy Roc - **1/2
The Iron Saints vs. Ricochet & Chuck Taylor - ***
Drake Younger vs. CJ Otis - ***1/2(this was a finishers match and featured a burning hammer on a chair, ouch)
Josh Abercrombie vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/4
Ian Rotten & Mickie Knuckles vs. The North Star Express - **3/4
Arik Cannon vs. Erick Stevens - ***1/2
Low Ki vs. Roderick Strong - ****(great match, well paced)

overall- very good show to start the new year, highlighted by the great ME)


----------



## ROH

*Michinoku Pro, 10/10/1996*

TAKA Michinoku/Sho Funaki/Dick Togo/Shiryu/Men's Teioh vs. Gran Naniwa/Super Delfin/Tiger Mask IV/Masato Yakushiji/Gran Hamada - ******.

This really dissapointed me, as I've read people say this is the best spotfest ever in pro wrestling. Well IMO, it's far from it. Yeah, I kinow it's only 1996, they didn't have kinds of crazy moves we have nowadays, but I didn't mind about that, what I did mind was the finishing sequence. The match was good (not great, good) up until it. Then the finishing sequence was very good (not awesome) for 5 minutes, then it ended. C'mon, if it's the best spotfest ever it would have had a longer and better finishing sequence. Sorry, I'm rambling here.

Anyways, it was alot o' fun, and was really good, but no way best spotfest ever or anything.


----------



## PulseGlazer

ROH said:


> *Michinoku Pro, 10/10/1996*
> 
> TAKA Michinoku/Sho Funaki/Dick Togo/Shiryu/Men's Teioh vs. Gran Naniwa/Super Delfin/Tiger Mask IV/Masato Yakushiji/Gran Hamada - ******.
> 
> This really dissapointed me, as I've read people say this is the best spotfest ever in pro wrestling. Well IMO, it's far from it. Yeah, I kinow it's only 1996, they didn't have kinds of crazy moves we have nowadays, but I didn't mind about that, what I did mind was the finishing sequence. The match was good (not great, good) up until it. Then the finishing sequence was very good (not awesome) for 5 minutes, then it ended. C'mon, if it's the best spotfest ever it would have had a longer and better finishing sequence. Sorry, I'm rambling here.
> 
> Anyways, it was alot o' fun, and was really good, but no way best spotfest ever or anything.


Do we ever get that other stuff without this first though?


----------



## Caligula

Anybody know if United We Stand is worth picking up?


----------



## PulseGlazer

CaliGula said:


> Anybody know if United We Stand is worth picking up?


From all reports the top three matches are great.


----------



## Chicago_Nut

ROH said:


> *Michinoku Pro, 10/10/1996*
> 
> TAKA Michinoku/Sho Funaki/Dick Togo/Shiryu/Men's Teioh vs. Gran Naniwa/Super Delfin/Tiger Mask IV/Masato Yakushiji/Gran Hamada - ******.
> 
> This really dissapointed me, as I've read people say this is the best spotfest ever in pro wrestling. Well IMO, it's far from it. Yeah, I kinow it's only 1996, they didn't have kinds of crazy moves we have nowadays, but I didn't mind about that, what I did mind was the finishing sequence. The match was good (not great, good) up until it. Then the finishing sequence was very good (not awesome) for 5 minutes, then it ended. C'mon, if it's the best spotfest ever it would have had a longer and better finishing sequence. Sorry, I'm rambling here.
> 
> Anyways, it was alot o' fun, and was really good, but no way best spotfest ever or anything.


If you didn't give it a rating, I'd say by your exlanation that you would've gave it like *** 1/2. To me, a **** match is beyond good, it's great.


----------



## ROH

^ I did give it a rating lol. Hard to see cos' it's on the far right hand side of the post.

About my wording, I see your point completely. I had a ton of things to say in my head and wrote the post fast so I can see your cofusion w/e.


----------



## Caligula

PulseGlazer said:


> From all reports the top three matches are great.


Yeah, I'm really interested in the main event and the tag title match up.


----------



## ROH

^^^ The main event was the tag title match.



PulseGlazer said:


> Do we ever get that other stuff without this first though?


True, true. I saw a direct sequence in one part of the match I've see in CHIKARA before.

BTW, the 10 man tag would've been better if it had Great Sasuke in it TBH.


----------



## Caligula

ROH said:


> ^^^ The main event was the tag title match.


Oh

I think you know what I meant :side:


----------



## PulseGlazer

Pretty much any match of 6 or more guys would be better with Sasuke.


----------



## Sephiroth

PulseGlazer said:


> Pretty much any match of 6 or more guys would be better with Sasuke.


my girlfriend actually told me that once...and i didn't even know she watched wrestling


----------



## huthutraul

Has anyone ever ordered the dvd grab bag from ROH.com?

It was 5 random wrestling dvd's for $15 and I was wondering if they send you crap.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

huthutraul said:


> Has anyone ever ordered the dvd grab bag from ROH.com?
> 
> It was 5 random wrestling dvd's for $15 and I was wondering if they send you crap.


I never heard of it....


----------



## huthutraul

I also wanted to ask how the roh milestone series was. I am a new roh fan and I just ordered all the dvds on ebay for a pretty good price and was wondering if they were any good.


----------



## PulseGlazer

ROH (the guy here) has reviewed the first 4 or 5 shows of it for Pulse Wrestling if you care.

Basically the answer is skip to Wrestlemania Weekend which is three great shows, though the 4th Anniversary isn't bad.


----------



## Sephiroth

huthutraul said:


> I also wanted to ask how the roh milestone series was. I am a new roh fan and I just ordered all the dvds on ebay for a pretty good price and was wondering if they were any good.


*Fourth Year Anniversary*:
Colt Cabana vs. Homicide - *** 1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave - ****
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal - **** 1/4

*Arena Warfare*:
Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal - *** 1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley - **** 1/2

*Best In The World*:
Alex Shelley vs. Christopher Daniels - *** 1/2
The Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans - *** 3/4
Samoa Joe & Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji - *** 3/4

*Dragon Gate Challenge*:
Bryan Danielson & Delirious vs. Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave - *** 1/2
Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer ****
AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi - *** 3/4
Generation Next (Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, Jack Evans) vs. Blood Generation (CIMA, Masato Yoshino, Naruki Doi) - **** 3/4
Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels - ****

*Supercard Of Honor*:
AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Jack Evans - ****
DoFIXER (Ryo Saito, Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi) vs. Blood Generation (CIMA, Masato Yoshino, Naruki Doi) - *****
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - **** 1/2

*Better Than Our Best*: 
Alex Shelley, Jimmy Rave, & Masato Yoshino vs. DoFIXER (Ryo Saito, Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi) - *** 3/4
Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang - ****
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi - **** 1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm - *** 3/4
Homicide vs. Colt Cabana - ****

*100th Show*:
Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious - *** 1/2
The Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal - ****
ROH (Samoa Joe, BJ Whitmer, Adam Pearce) vs. CZW (Chris Hero, Necro Butcher, Super Dragon) - ****

You picked up some great shows. I only rated matches that got *** 1/2 or higher from me, but there's still lots of other great stuff on each dvd. Alex Shelley has some awesome segments during the whole Milestone Series.


----------



## PulseGlazer

sephy37 said:


> *Fourth Year Anniversary*:
> Colt Cabana vs. Homicide - *** 1/2
> Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave - ****
> Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal - **** 1/4
> 
> *Arena Warfare*:
> Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal - *** 1/2
> Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley - **** 1/2
> 
> *Best In The World*:
> Alex Shelley vs. Christopher Daniels - *** 1/2
> The Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans - *** 3/4
> Samoa Joe & Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji - *** 3/4
> 
> *Dragon Gate Challenge*:
> Bryan Danielson & Delirious vs. Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave - *** 1/2
> Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer ****
> AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi - *** 3/4
> Generation Next (Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, Jack Evans) vs. Blood Generation (CIMA, Masato Yoshino, Naruki Doi) - **** 3/4
> Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels - ****
> 
> *Supercard Of Honor*:
> AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Jack Evans - ****
> DoFIXER (Ryo Saito, Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi) vs. Blood Generation (CIMA, Masato Yoshino, Naruki Doi) - *****
> Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - **** 1/2
> 
> *Better Than Our Best*:
> Alex Shelley, Jimmy Rave, & Masato Yoshino vs. DoFIXER (Ryo Saito, Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi) - *** 3/4
> Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang - ****
> Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi - **** 1/2
> Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm - *** 3/4
> Homicide vs. Colt Cabana - ****
> 
> *100th Show*:
> Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious - *** 1/2
> The Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal - ****
> ROH (Samoa Joe, BJ Whitmer, Adam Pearce) vs. CZW (Chris Hero, Necro Butcher, Super Dragon) - ****
> 
> You picked up some great shows. I only rated matches that got *** 1/2 or higher from me, but there's still lots of other great stuff on each dvd. Alex Shelley has some awesome segments during the whole Milestone Series.


Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley - **** is right. Shelley's comeback is sparked by nothing and they ditch their early story mid-match.

Generation Next (Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, Jack Evans) vs. Blood Generation (CIMA, Masato Yoshino, Naruki Doi) - **** 1/4 is closer to the mark. It's great and one of the best heat sequences. I could go up to a half, but the 6man is arguable 5*, this isn't close to that.


Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - **** and barely. Long for longs sake entirely dominated by Dragon with a hot finish that skews things.

Alex Shelley, Jimmy Rave, & Masato Yoshino vs. DoFIXER (Ryo Saito, Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi) - **** 1/4 because its more a match, less a spotfest, but every bit as good as the Gen Next match.


----------



## Sephiroth

PulseGlazer said:


> Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - **** and barely. Long for longs sake entirely dominated by Dragon with a hot finish that skews things.


i was there live and i was like one of 12 people that weren't tired out and sitting on their hands. i loved it live and thought it was the best of their match ups together.

so i MIGHT be a little biased . i always am when it comes to shows i've been to live. especially when i've sat front row.


----------



## Caligula

I still thought it was a great match, even though it went long. ****1/4


----------



## Sephiroth

i want my 1,000 post to be in this section, since it's the best section in WF.

anyone have any ratings for BOLA 2005?


----------



## McQueen

sephy37 said:


> i want my 1,000 post to be in this section, since it's the best section in WF.
> 
> anyone have any ratings for BOLA 2005?


I did a thread reviewing it way back but I'll see if I can find the link/ratings quick.


----------



## Platt

sephy37 said:


> i want my 1,000 post to be in this section, since it's the best section in WF.
> 
> anyone have any ratings for BOLA 2005?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3246777-post4578.html


----------



## Sephiroth

thanks Platt, i feel bad cuz i always seem to forget you made that Star Ratings thread . i'll make sure to check it next time when i need some ratings.


----------



## ROH

sephy37 said:


> Generation Next (Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, Jack Evans) vs. Blood Generation (CIMA, Masato Yoshino, Naruki Doi) - **** 3/4


. Glad to see that match getting love.


----------



## Guest

BUY 3, GET 1 FREE RING OF HONOR DVD SALE

http://rohwrestling.com/news/article.aspx?id=889

NEW MERCHANDISE

The following items are now in stock in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Full Impact Pro ’Dangerous Intentions 2007’ Melbourne, FL 2/2/07 (DVD)

Includes Necro Butcher vs. Mark Briscoe; Mad Man Pondo vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards I Quit Match for the FIP Title; Colt Cabana & Erick Stevens vs. Larry Sweeney & Claudio Castagnoli; plus more.

1. Shingo vs. Hallowicked
2. Allison Danger vs. Lexie Fyfe
3. Black Market vs. Sal Rinauro & Chasyn Rance
4. Ricky Vega vs. Jaison Moore
5. Necro Butcher vs. Mark Briscoe
6. Jay Briscoe vs. Mad Man Pondo
7. Gran Akuma vs. Erick Stevens vs. Seth Delay vs. Jigsaw (Four Corner Survival)
8. Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards (FIP Heavyweight Title - I Quit Match)
9. Colt Cabana & Erick Stevens vs. Larry Sweeney & Claudio Castagnoli

Full Impact Pro ’Unfinished Business 2007’ Crystal River, FL 1/13/07 DVD

Features Roderick Strong vs. Brent Albright for the FIP Title; Erick Stevens vs. Steve Madison in a Dog Collar Match; Jack Evans vs. Gran Akuma; Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Sal Rinauro vs. Seth Delay; plus more.
1. Larry Sweeney vs. Claudio Castagnoli
2. Allison Danger & Sara Del Rey vs. Daffney & Talia Madison
3. The Heartbreak Express & Pelle Primeau vs. The Heart Throbs & Shiima Xion
4. Jack Evans vs. Gran Akuma
5. Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Jacobs
6. Roderick Strong vs. Brent Albright (FIP Heavyweight Title Match)
7. Shingo & Shane Hagadorn vs. Black Market vs. Kenny King & Chasyn Rance (Triple Threat Match)
8. Sal Rinauro vs. Seth Delay (TLC Match)
9. Erick Stevens vs. Steve Madison (Dog Collar Match)

Brody- The Triumph and Tragedy of Wrestling's Rebel

Larry Matysik (Author), Barbara Goodish (Author)
"Matysik tells it as honestly and true as any reader could want." —Nick Bockwinkel, former American Wrestling Association champion
Written by his best friend and widow, this compelling biography of international wrestling superstar "Bruiser" Brody provides an unparalleled look at his life and death. At 6’5" and a muscular 320 pounds, Brody was a giant in the ring who evoked fear in his opponents and respect from the wrestling community. In the geographical segregated wrestling world of the 1970s and 1980s, where each area had its own stars, Brody’s intensity made him one of the few recognized as celebrities across the country. Featuring candid discussions about the nature of wrestling during Brody’s heyday as well as a frank description of his horrific murder and its aftermath, this revealing account illustrates why Brody continues to be one of the most beloved figures in wrestling.

Larry Matysik is a former protégé of the famous St. Louis wrestling promoter, Sam Muchnick, and was Brody's best friend. He is the author of Wrestling at the Chase. Barbara Goodish is Brody's widow.

GRAB BAGS (Now available for a limied time)

Grab Bag Of 5 DVD's- You will receive (5) wrestling DVD's with every grab bag you purchase. All DVD's will be different titles, we pick them. Only $14.95 each.

Grab Bag Of 5 Wrestling Figures- You will receive (5) wrestling figures with every grab bag you purchase. Will include at least one japanese figure with each grab bag. All items will be in their original packaging (carded). Only $17.95 each.

Grab Bag of 5 ROH Programs- You will receive (5) Ring of Honor live event programs plus (1) ROH bumper sticker. We select the programs. Only $9.95 each.


----------



## ROH

David said:


> 1. Shingo vs. Hallowicked


That match looks AWESOME!


----------



## Caligula

> Grab Bag Of 5 DVD's- You will receive (5) wrestling DVD's with every grab bag you purchase. All DVD's will be different titles, we pick them. Only $14.95 each.


WTF is that?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

CaliGula said:


> WTF is that?


Some new thing, they also have grab bag of 5 Wrestling figures and a grab bag of 4 ROH programs and 1 ROH bumper sticker.


----------



## Caligula

They must be shitty DVDs for only $14.95...


----------



## GenerationNeXt

CaliGula said:


> They must be shitty DVDs for only $14.95...


Maybe, but who knows maybe someone would luck out with getting 5 good dvds.


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Maybe, but who knows maybe someone would luck out with getting 5 good dvds.


Well maybe just one good DVD. I bet it's DVDs that hasn't be bought much.


----------



## Platt

CaliGula said:


> They must be shitty DVDs for only $14.95...


Yeah but im taking the chance if they're shit they go on ebay.


----------



## Claymore

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Maybe, but who knows maybe someone would luck out with getting 5 good dvds.


Yeah its a nice thought. But with ROH picking the DVD's themselves I'm not sure you would get five good ones...

As watts63 said, maybe one good dvd....But hey you never know

Platt, did you also go for the figure one man?


----------



## Platt

Claymore said:


> Yeah its a nice thought. But with ROH picking the DVD's themselves I'm not sure you would get five good ones...
> 
> As watts63 said, maybe one good dvd....But hey you never know
> 
> Platt, did you also go for the figure one man?


Yeah dunno why just for the hell of it really.


----------



## Caligula

IVP should do grab bags. 


That would actually be good.


----------



## Claymore

Platt said:


> Yeah dunno why just for the hell of it really.


Same here....

Had some cash, and just decided to try it and see what it was about.


----------



## Guest

I have just bought the DVD one too.


----------



## Platt

If i didn't already have 4 out of 6 i would definitely of got the programs one aswell.


----------



## Claymore

Platt said:


> If i didn't already have 4 out of 6 i would definitely of got the programs one aswell.


Yeah, but I was looking at their descripition bit for it, and it does really say that all five would be different. So I may end up with two of one program, two of another and one of another. But on the other hand they may be five different ones. We got to ask ourselves would ROH screw us over?...lol


----------



## JD13

are the grab bag dvds just ROH, or other promotions whos merch they sell? It sounds like too sweet a deal to me.


----------



## Claymore

JD13 said:


> are the grab bag dvds just ROH, or other promotions whos merch they sell? It sounds like too sweet a deal to me.


I think it covers every promotion. I may be wrong on this, but I'm pretty sure it covers all wrestling dvd's...


----------



## Guest

It would make sense that it covers every DVD they sell and not just ROH ones. Guest Booking with Kevin Sullivan would be nice but that's never going to happen.


----------



## ROH

I bet you're gonna get some real shit DVDs in those grab bags...


----------



## bmxmadb53

I don't even understand the whole concept of the dvd grab bag. Well I mean I get it, but which dvds do they give you? Those shit ones that are always 5 dollars? That's my guess. I'd rather just buy an Austin Aries or Chris Hero shirt.


----------



## Claymore

bmxmadb53 said:


> I'd rather just buy an Austin Aries or Chris Hero shirt.


That Chris Hero shirt is a really great T-shirt by the way. I would suggest picking up one if your a Hero fan...

In fact I would just pick it up so you can get some weird looks off people on the street as they work out what the hell it means.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I want a Mr. Wrestling t-shirt and that Generico "Brainbustahhhhh!!" t-shirt....I don't know where to get them though


----------



## Claymore

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I want a Mr. Wrestling t-shirt and that Generico "Brainbustahhhhh!!" t-shirt....I don't know where to get them though


You can get a Mr Wrestling shirt off Steen's Myspace.

As for the Generico shirt, I have no idea. But if anyone knows give me a shout.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Claymore said:


> You can get a Mr Wrestling shirt off Steen's Myspace.
> 
> As for the Generico shirt, I have no idea. But if anyone knows give me a shout.


...Must...get...money....*mugs a random man off the street*
Ahh a quarter....well it's a start.


----------



## JD13

Some new DVDs out on SmartMark including IWA-MS: Winner takes all.


----------



## Spartanlax

Eh, I'll try the grab bag just for the hell of it...but if ROH is doing this to get rid of their shitty other wrestling DVDs that no one buys, I'll officially be pissed and cut down my spending for them. This is either a nice treat that could go either way, or a deceitful trick...and fuck tricks.


----------



## Caligula

25,000 points says you get bullshit DVDs


----------



## Spartanlax

Serious bet?


----------



## Caligula

Of course


----------



## Spartanlax

Alright, sounds good. Let's clarify though; getting 'bullshit DVDs' means like 3/5 of the stuff is from some crappy indy or just an overall bad/bording show/documentary/etc. So, if 3/5 of the stuff falls under that category, you win, but if 3/5 of the stuff is good (or better), I win. Fair?


----------



## McQueen

Spartan, why don't you just cheat and alter the results of what you get for easy points. Cali will never know


----------



## Caligula

^You should be a comedian 



Spartanlax said:


> Alright, sounds good. Let's clarify though; getting 'bullshit DVDs' means like 3/5 of the stuff is from some crappy indy or just an overall bad/bording show/documentary/etc. So, if 3/5 of the stuff falls under that category, you win, but if 3/5 of the stuff is good (or better), I win. Fair?


Sounds good.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> Spartan, why don't you just cheat and alter the results of what you get for easy points. Cali will never know


Reality- Spartan gets "Time to Man Up" and "How we roll" 

In WF- Spartan gets FYF Finale and SCOH II. 

:agree:


----------



## Spartanlax

I already have Finale and SCOH II...

...and Time To Man Up. 

If I get 'How We Roll', I'll burn the ROH Offices down. I hope I get 'The Bitter End' or something like that.


----------



## musdy

-Blasko- said:


> Reality- Spartan gets "Time to Man Up" and "How we roll"
> 
> In WF- Spartan gets FYF Finale and SCOH II.
> 
> :agree:


at least he gets an ROH DVD :agree:


----------



## McQueen

I just got Time to Man Up last week and haven't watched it yet :$


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> I just got Time to Man Up last week and haven't watched it yet :$


 I know that. 

And I already cracked jokes on you for it. :$


----------



## watts63

Spartanlax said:


> I already have Finale and SCOH II...
> 
> ...and Time To Man Up.
> 
> If I get 'How We Roll', I'll burn the ROH Offices down. I hope I get 'The Bitter End' or something like that.


LMAO!


----------



## SP_10

Has anyone seen the best of Alex Shelley or Rick Rude DVD’S on IVP?


----------



## Platt

THE POUNCE said:


> Has anyone seen the best of Alex Shelley or Rick Rude DVD’S on IVP?



I've watched half of the Shelley one and its well worth getting.


----------



## SP_10

^^^

Thanks Mate.


----------



## ROH

I just rewatched both of Great Sasuke's final matches from the Super J Cup 94 (vs Liger and vs Benoit) and they wer damn amazing. For some reason I just can't go ***** on Sasuke/Benoit (which many others have done), I have both matches at an equal ****3/4. Great Sasuke owns, he's becoming one of my favorite wrestlers now.


----------



## Blasko

tbh, I loved Liger/Sasukue more then I loved Benoit/Sasuke. 

Liger/Sasuke is my favorite Jr match, atm.


----------



## Homicide_187

ROH said:


> I just rewatched both of Great Sasuke's final matches from the Super J Cup 94 (vs Liger and vs Benoit) and they wer damn amazing. For some reason I just can't go ***** on Sasuke/Benoit (which many others have done), I have both matches at an equal ****3/4. Great Sasuke owns, he's becoming one of my favorite wrestlers now.


Sasuke is the man his early 90's work in Michinoku Pro is amazing as well. I think IVP Video still has the full Best of the 90's in Michinoku Pro for $20 if you're a fan of Dragon Gate the old MPro shows are must owns.


----------



## ROH

^ Right now I have no cash, but I'm gonna make sure to order the best of Sasuke off IVP in the future 

Also got the J crown tourney 96 in the post/mail, as like, 3 Sasuke matches


----------



## MrPaiMei

A note on the grab bags, which last night were there for $10 (4 dvd's)

" \My friend bought something like four grab bags at the show last night and had some nice stuff in it. A lot of smaller indy DVDs, a few SS sets, and he was overjoyed to get the "Best of the Second City Saints" disc."

So now you have a better idea of what you may get.


----------



## Platt

MrPaiMei said:


> A note on the grab bags, which last night were there for $10 (4 dvd's)
> 
> " \My friend bought something like four grab bags at the show last night and had some nice stuff in it. A lot of smaller indy DVDs, a few SS sets, and he was overjoyed to get the "Best of the Second City Saints" disc."
> 
> So now you have a better idea of what you may get.


Nice to hear. If it arrives and i get something good i mihgt order a couple more.


----------



## Claymore

MrPaiMei said:


> A note on the grab bags, which last night were there for $10 (4 dvd's)
> 
> " \My friend bought something like four grab bags at the show last night and had some nice stuff in it. A lot of smaller indy DVDs, a few SS sets, and he was overjoyed to get the "Best of the Second City Saints" disc."
> 
> So now you have a better idea of what you may get.


Yeah quite nice to hear that you can get some nice stuff in them...


----------



## Role Model

Well that doesn't sound all that bad, I was expecting real jobber DVDs.


----------



## Caligula

They should put CZW DVDs in there


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Domination*
1. Matt Sydal vs. Hallowicked - ***
2. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze - **1/4
3. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw - ****
4. Davey Richards vs. Matt Cross - ***
5. Rocky Romero vs. Delirious - ***1/2
6. Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Erick Stevens (Four Corner Survival) - ***
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli (ROH World Tag Team Title 2/3 Falls Match) - ***3/4
8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match) - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> *ROH Domination*
> 1. Matt Sydal vs. Hallowicked - ***
> 2. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze - **1/4
> 3. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw - ****
> 4. Davey Richards vs. Matt Cross - ***
> 5. Rocky Romero vs. Delirious - ***1/2
> 6. Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Erick Stevens (Four Corner Survival) - ***
> 7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli (ROH World Tag Team Title 2/3 Falls Match) - ***3/4
> 8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match) - ***3/4
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/2


Nice ratings, completely agree with everything expect the 4CS which I gave a star lower


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA Tag World Grand Prix ’06 Night One*

*2nd Round*
Eddie Kingston & Sabian vs. Necro Butcher & Joker ***1/4-***1/2 (STIFF~!)

*2nd Round*
KUDO & MIKAWI vs. Yoshiaki Yago & MIYAWKI ***3/4 (STIFF~! They Represented Their Promotions Well)

*2md Round*
Ranmaru & Susie Sakai vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli **1/2 (A Lot of Botches)

*2nd Round*
Cheech & Cloudy vs. Delirious & Hallowicked ***1/4-***1/2

*1st Round*
CP Munk & Colt CaBunny vs. Matt Turner & Anthony Franco *** (I Marked Out So Hard For the Simple Fact Who Was CaBunny & Munk)

*1st Round*
Larry Sweeney & Mana vs. KUDO & MIKAMI **3/4 (LOL at Sweeney’s Face Paint; Need To Check Out Some DDT Matches)

*1st Round*
Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Hydra & Equinox ***

*1st Round*
Cheech & Cloudy vs. Mickey & Marshall Gambino **3/4-***

*1st Round*
Eddie Kingston & Sabian vs. Ian Rotten & Mickie Knuckles ***1/4-***1/2 (Really Liked the Story of This Match)

*1st Round*
Sal & Vito Thomaseli vs. MIYAWKI & Yoshiaki Yago ***1/2 (STIFF~! I Need To See Some K-Dojo Matches)

*1st Round*
Sumie Sakai & Ranmaru vs. Alere Little Feather & Allison Danger **3/4

*1st Round*
Delirious & Hallowicked vs. Crossbones & Rorschach **1/2-**3/4

Star Rating Overall: ***1/4

Note: The Audio Guy Sucks!!!​


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> Note: The Audio Guy Sucks!!!


:lmao

Nice ratings, too.


----------



## watts63

ROH said:


> :lmao
> 
> Nice ratings, too.


Yeah, the Audio Guy was fucking up from the 1st Round Cheech/Cloudy match when he put on the wrong song for them to the main event :no:.


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> Yeah, the Audio Guy was fucking up from the 1st Round Cheech/Cloudy match when he put on the wrong song to the main event :no:.


They got really pissed at him from that (like he'd just insulted their mothers) if I remember correctly.


----------



## watts63

ROH said:


> They got really pissed at him from that (like he'd just insulted their mothers) if I remember correctly.


I thought that was an honest mistake at first. Nobody is perfect but man.


----------



## drogseth

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla: 44 Ways to Kill You with a Pimento DVD
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla: The Musical DVD
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla: Kee_ The _ee Out of Our _ool! DVD
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla: 88 Miles Per Hour DVD
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla: Taste the Radness DVD

I plan on picking-up 2 of these DVDs so which 2 do you suggest I get.


----------



## watts63

drogseth said:


> Pro Wrestling Guerrilla: 44 Ways to Kill You with a Pimento DVD
> Pro Wrestling Guerrilla: The Musical DVD
> Pro Wrestling Guerrilla: Kee_ The _ee Out of Our _ool! DVD
> Pro Wrestling Guerrilla: 88 Miles Per Hour DVD
> Pro Wrestling Guerrilla: Taste the Radness DVD
> 
> I plan on picking-up 2 of these DVDs so which 2 do you suggest I get.


You must get 88 Miles Per hour. I would also go with the Musical becasue Danielson vs. Joe is worth the buy alone.


----------



## Blasko

I gave K DOJO vs Team DDT **** stars. 

It's staying like that!:gun:


----------



## watts63

Oh yeah, another thing that was crappy about that show (CHIKARA Gran Prix Night 1) besides the Audio Guy is Arik Cannon trying to find a tag team partner. What a waste of time that was. He should have got the fan who wanted to be his partner & got it over with.


----------



## AmEagle

I was wondering out of Reborn Again, A Fight At The Roxbury, and Domination what two shows should I get? I'm mainly interested in Reborn Again because of Danielson's return as I know the other two are better in regards to match quality.


----------



## watts63

AmEagle said:


> I was wondering out of Reborn Again, A Fight At The Roxbury, and Domination what two shows should I get? I'm mainly interested in Reborn Again because of Danielson's return as I know the other two are better in regards to match quality.


Roxbury, Roxbury, Roxbury, Roxbury....Sorry I was caught in the moment.

I say definetly get AFATR. Also Reborn Again was ok & never saw Domination.


----------



## King_Kash

Which ROH has best show in 2007? I already have Battle of the Icons and FYF Finale... I know Good Times, Great Memories and Respect is Earned are the best show so far...

Abt PWU, I know that aint many PWU fans here, but I want to know their storyline feud between PWU and JCW is good show?


----------



## PulseGlazer

Best show of ROH in 07... well you named em... except the probably number 1: Supercard of Honor 2. 

Skip Reborn Again. It's a very meh show. Domination and Roxbury are very good, but not great.


----------



## McQueen

*PWG: All Star Weekend V Night One*

*Disco Machine vs NOSAWA - ***
_Disco is a pretty "meh" wrestler and NOSAWA (when not acting like a mexican) is a well travelled "meh" wrestler, the result a fairly "meh" match_

*Rocky Romero vs Roderick Strong - *** 3/4*
_Wow this was an awesome match as it should be due to the level of talent but this match did something few Romero matches can manage to do, it had heat and didn't feel like an exhibition. I liked the BOLA 2006 between them a tad more but this is a really great PWG match._

*Human Tornado vs Cluadio Castignoli - ** 3/4*
_Despite the fact I find the guy to be entertaining I don't really care for Tornado's wrestling, luckily he has a good hand in the ring with him in the likes of Double C and this is a fairly nifty match. Tornado has a mighty awesome pimp slap though. _

*Kikutaro vs Matt Classic - ****
_Matt Classic is a fucking brilliant gimmick, the only thing that could have made this a better comedy match would be Kiku Angle._

*Kevin Steen vs Jack Evans - *** 1/4*
_Not a bad take on the Power vs Speed match and both guys were there usual entertaining selves, but the whole time I felt like something was missing in the match._

*The Dynasty vs Top Gun Talwar/Frankie Kazarian/Ronin/TJ Perkins - ** 1/4*
_Personally I'm pretty sick of the Dynasty and their childish sense of humor is starting to get old to me, no one really seemed to care about the face team either and Talwar just plain needs to be shot in the head. Kazarian looked pretty well on his game in this match though, as if he was the only one who cared a match was going on._

*Kaz Hayashi vs Alex Shelley - *****
_I won't lie, this was pretty much and exhibition match as it was all about the wrestling and not the performing, then again thats ok concidering Hayashi was making a special appearance. I really, really enjoyed this match. It's a shame Hayashi doesn't get the recognition he deserves cause he is a really great junior in his own right, this was barely my MOTN. _

*Low Ki vs Davey Richards - *** 1/4*
_I liked the TPI match they had last year so much better than this but it was an decent match. Surprisingly less of a stiffness contest between these two than I expected because there was a good deal of mat work involved. Anyways it goes, Davey acts like a douchebag all match, Ki makes comeback and stomps him, game over Davey._

*PWG World Title Match
El Generico (c) vs PAC - *****
_Wow these two have great chemisty in the ring together and to be honest Generico might be the funnest wrestler to watch on the indy scene today. I liked the ASW IV sprint just a tad more than this but this was in all right a fantastic and fun match up. Oh and PAC nearly dies about 4 times. Good stuff._

*Overall Show Value - **** (Well worth a buy)*
Hopefully I get too night two tommorow or later.​


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> Oh yeah, another thing that was crappy about that show (CHIKARA Gran Prix Night 1) besides the Audio Guy is Arik Cannon trying to find a tag team partner. What a waste of time that was. He should have got the fan who wanted to be his partner & got it over with.


Dude, it's Arik Cannon. Wht do you expect?


----------



## FCapo89

AmEagle said:


> I was wondering out of Reborn Again, A Fight At The Roxbury, and Domination what two shows should I get? I'm mainly interested in Reborn Again because of Danielson's return as I know the other two are better in regards to match quality.


Definately AFATR and Domination. Reborn Again has some good matches on it (KENTA/Delirious and Sydal/Maru), but AFATR has some awesome stuff (Steen/Mark and Morishima/Jay) and Domination has got some amazing matches too (Quacksaw VS Steenerico and Morishima/Strong)

You should eventually get Reborn Again, but I can't recommend it over the other two. Have you considered United We Stand? I haven't seen it yet, but I've heard GREAT things about KENTA VS Romero and Morishima/Marufuji VS Danielson/McGuiness.


----------



## AmEagle

I have considered United We Stand, but the matches on the three other shows interest me more. Thanks for the help.


----------



## KingKicks

IVPVideos are now selling FIP for $5.99 and some ROH Best Ofs for £7.99.


----------



## tom .p.

i feel like watching some hardcore wrestling so what do you think is a good hardcore ppv to buy?


----------



## bmxmadb53

tom .p. said:


> i feel like watching some hardcore wrestling so what do you think is a good hardcore ppv to buy?


Well, I'm not to sure about a specific PPV. IWA-MS King of the Deathmatches are very good. Also, CZW is known for being very hardcore. If you aren't into that maybe check out some of the TNA shows. I'm not really sure which ones because I don't care, but oh well. Best of luck. Sorry if this didn't help at all.


----------



## Future Star

tom .p. said:


> i feel like watching some hardcore wrestling so what do you think is a good hardcore ppv to buy?


Just buy any King of the Deathmatches, from IWA:MS, or any Tournement of Death from CZW. Plenty of hardore action


----------



## Tom

tom .p. said:


> i feel like watching some hardcore wrestling so what do you think is a good hardcore ppv to buy?


Id recommend CZW Tournament of Death 6, it was brutal, also IWA:MS King of the Deathmatches 03 was very good and i've heard good things from platt about 05.


----------



## Blasko

ToD 3 & 4 should also get a mention. 

I liked 4 a tad more, tbh.


----------



## JD13

xTOMx said:


> Id recommend CZW Tournament of Death 6, it was brutal, also IWA:MS King of the Deathmatches 03 was very good and i've heard good things from platt about 05.


I enjoyed TOD6 alot, Klein/Brain Damage was awesome.


----------



## Tom

JD13 said:


> I enjoyed TOD6 alot, Klein/Brain Damage was awesome.


In my opinion its the best tournament of death. Great show. 



-Blasko- said:


> ToD 3 & 4 should also get a mention.
> 
> I liked 4 a tad more, tbh.


Yeah, 4 was very good as well, the final was brutal.


----------



## angryWEFposter.

I need some good ideas for something to buy off ivpvideos2.com.

I already Have

Dragon Gate: Wrestlejam
Best of Misawa 1,2 and 3
Noah: Destiny
Noah: Departure
Best of Kobashi
Best of Milano Collection AT
Best of Jack Evans

Am I missing out on any more awesome noah dvds? what other 'best of's' are worth picking up from ivp?

i have about a $50 limit so give me some insight folks


----------



## MrPaiMei

There's tons of NOAH you should see. Just off the top of my head, Kobashi: Complete GHC should be a must have, and the Complete GHC History set, like $30, would be a great pickup.


----------



## McQueen

angryWEFposter. said:


> I need some good ideas for something to buy off ivpvideos2.com.
> 
> I already Have
> 
> Dragon Gate: Wrestlejam
> Best of Misawa 1,2 and 3
> Noah: Destiny
> Noah: Departure
> Best of Kobashi
> Best of Milano Collection AT
> Best of Jack Evans
> 
> Am I missing out on any more awesome noah dvds? what other 'best of's' are worth picking up from ivp?
> 
> i have about a $50 limit so give me some insight folks


AJPW vs NJPW 2001 (Wrestling World)
Best of Great Muta v.1 
Best of Great Muta v.2
NOAH 3/5/06
Best of Dynamite Kid
Super J Cup 94
Super J Cup 95
Super J Crown 96

Most G-1 Climax shows are good as well.


----------



## Caligula

ROH Invades Japan V.1
Best Of Bret Hart


----------



## dman88

I've been seeing a lot of Great Sasuke on here and was wondering what are some of his best matches? This is what they have on buythematch...

-Great Sasuke & Tiger Mask vs. Gedo & Jado (8/18/01)
-Great Sasuke vs. Naoki Sano (4/9/00)
-Great Sasuke vs. Kaz Hayashi (4/1/00)
-Great Sasuke & Hayabusa & Tiger Mask IV vs. Yoshinari Ogawa & Maunekea Mossman & Masahito Kakihara (5/2/99)
-Great Sasuke vs. Magnum Tokyo (2/17/99)
-Great Sasuke & Gran Hamada & Super Delfin & Gran Naniwa & Masato Yakushiji vs. Dick Togo & Men's Teioh & TAKA Michinoku & Shiryu & Shoichi Funaki (12/16/96)
-Great Sasuke & Gran Hamada & Super Delfin vs. Dick Togo & Men's Teioh & Shiryu (11/12/96)
-Great Sasuke vs. Ultimo Dragon (10/11/96)
-Great Sasuke vs. Ultimo Dragon (J Crown Finals) (8/5/96)
-Great Sasuke vs. El Samurai (8/4/96)
-Great Sasuke vs. Masayoshi Motegi (8/2/96)
-Great Sasuke vs. Black Tiger (Eddy Guerrero) (IWGP Jr. Title) (6/17/96)
-Great Sasuke & Tiger Mask IV & Shiryu vs. TAKA Michinoku & Super Delfin & Gran Naniwa (3/16/96)
-Great Sasuke & Black Tiger (Eddy Guerrero) vs. Chris Benoit & Shinjiro Otani (Jr. Tag Tourney Final) (10/22/94)
-Great Sasuke & Black Tiger vs. Chris Benoit & Shinjiro Otani (10/15/94)
-Great Sasuke vs. Pegasus Kid (4/16/94)
-Great Sasuke vs. Jushin Liger (4/16/94)
-Great Sasuke vs. El Samurai (4/16/94)


----------



## McQueen

dman88 said:


> I've been seeing a lot of Great Sasuke on here and was wondering what are some of his best matches? This is what they have on buythematch...
> 
> -Great Sasuke & Tiger Mask vs. Gedo & Jado (8/18/01)
> *-Great Sasuke vs. Naoki Sano (4/9/00)*
> -Great Sasuke vs. Kaz Hayashi (4/1/00)
> -Great Sasuke & Hayabusa & Tiger Mask IV vs. Yoshinari Ogawa & Maunekea Mossman & Masahito Kakihara (5/2/99)
> *-Great Sasuke vs. Magnum Tokyo (2/17/99)*
> *-Great Sasuke & Gran Hamada & Super Delfin & Gran Naniwa & Masato Yakushiji vs. Dick Togo & Men's Teioh & TAKA Michinoku & Shiryu & Shoichi Funaki (12/16/96)*
> -Great Sasuke & Gran Hamada & Super Delfin vs. Dick Togo & Men's Teioh & Shiryu (11/12/96)
> *-Great Sasuke vs. Ultimo Dragon (10/11/96)*
> *-Great Sasuke vs. Ultimo Dragon (J Crown Finals) (8/5/96)*
> *-Great Sasuke vs. El Samurai (8/4/96)*
> -Great Sasuke vs. Masayoshi Motegi (8/2/96)
> -Great Sasuke vs. Black Tiger (Eddy Guerrero) (IWGP Jr. Title) (6/17/96)
> -Great Sasuke & Tiger Mask IV & Shiryu vs. TAKA Michinoku & Super Delfin & Gran Naniwa (3/16/96)
> *-Great Sasuke & Black Tiger (Eddy Guerrero) vs. Chris Benoit & Shinjiro Otani (Jr. Tag Tourney Final) (10/22/94)*
> -Great Sasuke & Black Tiger vs. Chris Benoit & Shinjiro Otani (10/15/94)
> *-Great Sasuke vs. Pegasus Kid (4/16/94)*
> *-Great Sasuke vs. Jushin Liger (4/16/94)*
> -Great Sasuke vs. El Samurai (4/16/94)


Keep in mind I haven't seen all of those matches but i would assume the GS/Tiger vs Benoit/Ohtani I didn't highlight, GS vs Black Tiger as well as some of the M-Pro multiman tag are very good.

And if you buy more than 10 matches you can get a custom Great Sasuke comp from BTM for only .1 cent


----------



## dman88

Thanks McQueen. If I was only going to pick say two or three of those highlighted matches, does it really matter which ones I choose? Or are they all just awesome?


----------



## Future Star

McQueen, Hayashi/Sasuke looks great on paper. How is it? (if u have seen it)


----------



## McQueen

dman88 said:


> Thanks McQueen. If I was only going to pick say two or three of those highlighted matches, does it really matter which ones I choose? Or are they all just awesome?


There all pretty good. You definately need to see the matches against Liger and Wild Pegasus from april 94 but you could just get J cup 94 instead, both of those are argueably ***** matches. Same goes with the August 96 matches from the J Crown against Ultimo Dragon & El Samurai.

But if you had to pick 3 I'd say get:

Great Sasuke vs. Pegasus Kid (4/16/94) (J Cup Finals, see my gif)

Great Sasuke vs. Jushin Liger (4/16/94) (J Cup Semi-Finals)

Great Sasuke & Gran Hamada & Super Delfin & Gran Naniwa & Masato Yakushiji vs. Dick Togo & Men's Teioh & TAKA Michinoku & Shiryu & Shoichi Funaki (12/16/96) 

Future Star, I haven't seen the Hayashi vs GS match and I was just thinking to myself earlier how I need to see more Hayashi, but yeah its pretty good on paper and is most likely worth checking out.


----------



## ROH

^^ MAKE SURE to get Sasuke/El Samurai on the comp. AWESOME match, I gave it ****_****1/4.


----------



## McQueen

ROH said:


> ^^ MAKE SURE to get Sasuke/El Samurai on the comp. AWESOME match, I gave it ****_****1/4.


Did you get J Crown, or are you talking about the J Cup match?


----------



## ROH

^ Oh sorry, J Cup 94.

Damn IVP, J crown and J Cup 95 haven't arrived yet


----------



## Platt

My ROH order from lasr Wednesday arrived  fastest delivery ever.


----------



## Caligula

I ordered Final Battle '06, Unified, FYF: Finale, and Good Times Great Memories yesterday.


I just thought I'd share that piece of information with everybody.


----------



## McQueen

*PWG All Star Weekend V Night Two*

*No DQ Match*
*Joey Ryan vs Kevin Steen - *** 1/4*
_Appearently there was a problem with the ropes so Ryan decided to come out and "entertain" the fans, well that didn't last long cause Steen (having some sort of issue with Ryan) comes out and starts beating the hell out of Ryan. Really fun to see despicable heel Ryan getting beat on and this match in corporated a lot of fun spots like using the refs belt as a weapon and proper use of a Dynasty run in, good way to open the show even inf it was probably unintentional_

*Karl Anderson/Lil' Cholo/NOSAWA vs TJ Perkins/Rocky Romero/Ronin - ** 1/2*
_Enjoyable enough but really just an average 6 man, Anderson won me over a little in this match though with his antics_

*Chris Hero vs Davey Richards - *** 1/4*
_Fun and competitive match up, I enjoyed the "charisma" contest between the two men and Hero was more than capable enough to carry Richards to a good match_

*Disco Machine/Kikutaro vs Colt Cabana/Top Gun Talwar - ** 1/2*
_This is the Kiku/Colt Comedy show and Disco, Talwar and referee Taro are just there in supporting roles, comedy fun and a nice post match send off for Colt_

*Claudio Castignoli vs Alex Shelley - *** 1/2*
_Second night in a row Shelley was placed in what was pretty much an exhibition match, but who better an oppenent to have than "Double C"_

*Kaz Hayashi vs PAC - *****
_Fun fun match that sees the veteran Kaz bully the young PAC, lots of slick exchanges and some nice highspots (although nothing super crazy like PAC vs Generico). I'd like to note at how well PAC vocally sells shit._

*Arrogance vs Roderick Strong/Jack Evans - *** 1/4*
_I really miss the Evans/Strong team and this match just made me miss them more. Overall a fun match with a nice heat segement of Arrogance beating down jack but this match dragged a bit and was made somewhat pointless by the Super Dragon (lol @ how fat he looks now) & Davey Richards run in. Hoping the payoff for the post match stuff happens at DD4_

*PWG World Title Match
El Generico (c) vs Human Tornado - *** 1/2*
_Have to say i'm enjoying the new heel turn by Tornado. Now on my review of ASW V N1, I noted that I'm not really a fan of the HT's wrestling ability but he looked really good in this match, and he worked his heeling in really well with out over doing it (*cough* Davey Richards *cough*)like using Candace as a human shield and my favorite spot of the night throwing her like a missle at Generico, he also managed to work in the fact he was bitter against his former friend El Generico for taking his title away. _

*Samoa Joe vs Low Ki - **** 1/4*
_My MOTN. It was nice to see a recent Ki match where he didn't complete go into his usual routine of "I'm Low Ki, I will kick and stomp you" and he looked like Ki of pre-2004which IMO is for the most part is a good thing. That Samoan guy is a good hand as well, great match but I do like the old GBH match from 2002 more, but hey I'm not complaining._

*Overall Show Value - *** (Worth a look)*
_I liked night one better but this show was a little more solid in that I have nearly everything around the *** mark or higher. Very good show by PWG._

​


----------



## Role Model

I'd like to share the information that who ever finally delivers my DVDs is going to get knocked the fuck out and thrown in my lake. Motherfuckers.


----------



## JD13

IWA-MS TPI 2004

night 1

Lacey vs Mercedes Martinez - **1/2
Matt Sydal vs Sal Rinauro - ***
"Spyder" Nate Webb vs Hallowicked - ***
Chris Sabin vs Rainman - **1/2
CM Punk vs Austin Aries - ***3/4
Danny Daniels vs Todd Sexton - **3/4
Ladder match - Delirious vs Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/4(Jimmy botches a ladder spot and nearly dies)
Chris Hero vs Mike Quackenbush - ***1/2(these guys know to many damm holds)
Jimmy Rave vs AJ Styles - ***1/2
Samoa Joe vs Roderick Strong ****(MOTN)
Claudio Castignoli vs Nigel McGuinness - ***1/4
Alex Shelley vs Bryan Danielson - ***1/2
Super Dragon vs Arik Cannon - ***1/4
Petey Williams vs BJ Whitmer - ***1/4

night 2

Billy McNeil vs CJ McManus vs Thunderbolt - **
Jimmy Jacobs vs Sal Rinauro - **1/4
Ian Rotten vs Steve Stone - *1/2
Danny Daniels vs Rainman - ***
Samoa Joe vs Nigel McGuinness - ***1/2
Larry Sweeney, Hallowicked, Jigsaw vs Trik Davis, Gran Akuma, Icarus - ***
AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal - ***1/2 
Mercedes Martinez vs Rain vs Lacey vs Daizee Haze vs Mickie Knuckles vs MsChif - ***
Petey Williams vs Arik Cannon - ***
"Spyder" Nate Webb vs Mike Quackenbush - ***
CM Punk vs Bryan Danielson - ***1/2
Iceberg & Tank vs Wild Cards vs Brad Bradley & Ryan Boz - ***(LOL at young Eddie Kingston)
Samoa Joe vs Rainman - *
Arik Cannon vs AJ Styles - ***
Bryan Danielson vs Mike Quackenbush - ***1/2
Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries vs Todd Sexton vs Jimmy Rave vs Alex Shelley vs BJ Whitmer vs Claudio Castignoli - ***(started off great, but wasnt given the time to make it special)
AJ Styles vs Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe - ****1/4(credit to these guys, this was their 3rd match of the night)

Overall: Awesome shows, must buy for IWA fans.


----------



## ROH

JD13 said:


> Samoa Joe vs Roderick Strong ****(MOTN)


Agreed, that one was 10 times better than their ROH GBHV N1 match.


----------



## tom .p.

a few pages back i asked for a few good harcdcore dvds and i'd like to say tahnks for the response! also what are the best websites to buydvds from that are region 2 because all my indy dvds so far are shills.


----------



## Claymore

tom .p. said:


> a few pages back i asked for a few good harcdcore dvds and i'd like to say tahnks for the response! also what are the best websites to buydvds from that are region 2 because all my indy dvds so far are shills.


Most indy's will be Region 0 which means they will play anywhere in the world.

Some Indy DVD sites are

rohwrestling.com
highspots.com
smartmarkvideo.com
ivpvideos.com (Japanese wrestling)


----------



## bmxmadb53

Where the hell are the King of Europe Cup DVDs at?


----------



## Platt

bmxmadb53 said:


> Where the hell are the King of Europe Cup DVDs at?


Last i read they went into duplication last week.



Aug 8th said:


> I can confirm that the masters are with the replication company so it's in their hands now. They've been very good with turnaround times in the past so hopefully in a few days all will be sorted.
> 
> Thanks for your patience through what has been a very frustrating time.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Len


----------



## bmxmadb53

Platt said:


> Last i read they went into duplication last week.


Thanks. This is really pissing me off though. I'd like to have it before I get back into school.


----------



## JD13

^^^ I was starting to think that whole tourney was a figment of my imagination.



tom .p. said:


> a few pages back i asked for a few good harcdcore dvds and i'd like to say tahnks for the response! also what are the best websites to buydvds from that are region 2 because all my indy dvds so far are shills.


SmartMarkVideo for Hardcore promotions. All their stuff is reigon 0 and is usually of a good quality, they are very good with delivery as well.


----------



## watts63

JD13 said:


> ^^^ I was starting to think that whole tourney was a figment of my imagination.


Me too.

Anybody seen the wXw carat gold tourney '07?


----------



## Platt

watts63 said:


> Me too.
> 
> Anybody seen the wXw carat gold tourney '07?



Not yet but its on the way.



Also forgot to mention this before but for anyone in the UK with TWC the 2/3 falls match between Generico and PAC from the KOE preshow is showing either this wednesday or next wednesday (can't remember now) on the RQW show


----------



## Claymore

watts63 said:


> Me too.
> 
> Anybody seen the wXw carat gold tourney '07?


Just arrived today.

Not seen anything from it yet, but the cards from every show looked stacked....


----------



## JD13

Cool, that match was great. DRAGON-RANA.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Has anyone seen IWA-MS A Matter of Pride? If you have can you give me some ratings? Thanks


----------



## JD13

^^^Is that Joe/Necro ?


----------



## ROH

JD13 said:


> Cool, that match was great. DRAGON-RANA.


Was it well executed?

So many Dragon-ranas (apart from Kidouh's) are executed badly (in the indy's) nowadays, it's really annoying. Unless you can do it well, or you've established it, don't do it kids.


----------



## watts63

ROH said:


> Was it well executed?
> 
> So many Dragon-ranas (apart from Kidouh's) are executed badly (in the indy's) nowadays, it's really annoying. Unless you can do it well, or you've established it, don't do it kids.


Ricochet execute it good at CHIKARA King of Trios Night 3.


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> Ricochet execute it good at CHIKARA King of Trios Night 3.


That was pretty good. You should see Retail Dragon's to Brodie lee at CHIKARA Aniversario!. Horrible. Also, Cheech's to Claudio at YLCVN3. Not even Claudio's base skills could save it.


----------



## watts63

ROH said:


> That was pretty good. You should see Retail Dragon's to Brodie lee at CHIKARA Aniversario!. Horrible. Also, Cheech's to Claudio at YLCVN3. Not even Claudio's base skills could save it.


That move can make & break a match, especially when if it's used as a finisher like DK.

I heard Cheech has another verison of the GTS, is that true?


----------



## JD13

Go to Cheech.
Pacs rana at KOE was well executed if i remember, no dragon kid, but whos is.


----------



## watts63

JD13 said:


> Go to Cheach.


Thanks for the name of it but is it the same old GTS or does he do it different?


----------



## musdy

He puts his opponent in the Dominator position, spins him over and knees them.


----------



## Blasko

The real name of Cheech's version is "The Deluxe." 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=h970QzImCMY


----------



## watts63

I just saw it on the new CHIKARA pod cast show. It looks really cool.


----------



## JD13

IWA-MS 2006 Revolution strong style tournament


Josh Abercrombie vs. Jack Thriller - ***
CJ Otis vs. Drake Younger - ***1/2(Stiff)
Necro Butcher vs. Dysfunction - **3/4
Eddie Kingston vs. Tarek The Great - *
Brandon Thomaselli vs. Corporal Robinson - ***
Iron Saints vs. Mickie Knuckles & Ian Rotten - ***
Drake Younger vs. Necro Butcher - ***
Eddie Kingston vs. Corporal Robinson - **1/2
Chuck Taylor vs. Jay Lethal - ***3/4(very good)
Eddie Kingston vs. Drake Younger - ***3/4(stiffer)

overall: fun show, with lots of stiff crazyness.
My only gripe is the attendance, i wasnt expecting a TPI kind of turn out but there was less people than at your average Midlo show. There was 3 title matches and a tourney but not one turned up. WTF, if i had a promotion like this in my area id bere at every show. 
Obviously it doesnt detract from the overall show, but it just kind of pissed me off.

EDIT: Just want to apoligise for my spelling tonight, but hey, im tired.


----------



## watts63

Damn I forgot about Strong Style '06. It looks better than '05 & Kingston in the finals, so I'll be looking to buy that.


----------



## JD13

Kingston was great, but Younger was the MVP of the night.


----------



## watts63

13 Days Later...

My dvds from the UK has arrived.


----------



## Future Star

watts63 said:


> 13 Days Later...
> 
> My dvds from the UK has arrived.


What dvd was it again?


----------



## watts63

Future Star said:


> What dvd was it again?


Both PWG:

Fear of a Black Planet
From Parts Well Known

Won it on ebay.


----------



## Penishead

Anybody got ratings for United We Stand? The card looks good, but I want to know if the show is as good.


----------



## Caligula

Nah, nobody had ratings the other day when I asked for them.


----------



## watts63

*PWG Fear of A Black Planet*

*PWG World Championship*
Joey Ryan © vs. Frankie Kazarian ***-***1/4 (LOL At Joey Falling on A Fan With His Ass Exposed)

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Chris Bosh & Scott Lost © vs. B-Boy & Human Tornado ***3/4 (LMAO At B-Boy & Tornado Stealing the Tag Titles)

Chris Bosh Threatening the Referee: I’LL MAKE YOU SUCK MY COCK!

Tornado on Tag Titles: You See This? You Ain’t Gonna See This Again. Ebay Ni**a Ebay.

Kevin Steen vs. Scorpio Sky ***1/2

El Generico & Quicksilver vs. Alex Koslov & Ronin ***1/4-***1/2

Excalibur vs. TJ Perkins *1/4

Disco Machine & Nemesis vs. Bino Gambino & Top Gun Talwar DUD (Skipped It Halfway Through)

*Note: Very Good Opening Segment With The Danasty, Dino Winwood & Frankie Kazarian*​


----------



## GenerationNeXt

What is the best Ted Petty Inventational out of all of them?


----------



## S-Mac

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> What is the best Ted Petty Inventational out of all of them?


Last years was very good as was the 2003 TPI


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> What is the best Ted Petty Inventational out of all of them?


2004 OWNS ALL! 2006 is great as well.


----------



## S-Mac

I forgot to mention the 2004 TPI best TPI ever just amazing matches and a great final match


----------



## Master of Spike

My Ratings for Manhattan Mayhem 2005:

Azrieal/Dixie vs Izzy/Deranged- ***
Colt Cabana vs Nigel McGuinness- ** 1/4
James Gibson vs Black Tiger- *** 1/2
Jacobs/Whitmer vs Strong/Evans(Tag Titles)-*** 3/4
Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal(Pure Title)- *** 1/2
CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave- *** 1/4
Austin Aries vs Alex Shelley(ROH title)- ****
Homicide/Low Ki vs Joe/Lethal- *** 1/4


Overall: *** 1/2

Would be great if my reviews get also posted to the DVD Star Ratings Thread 

More coming soon


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Need some help with the buy 3 get 1 free sale!

Thought I may aswell get some shows while the sale is still on but cant decide out of the following 3

Domination
United We Stand
Fight at the Roxboury

I can only get 2 of those so which one should I be leaving out as Ive allready decided on GTGM and RIE.

Any help would be great as Ive heard nothinn about United We Stand

EDIT: Seing as I will be waiting for RIE to ship should I wait another week for my order and instead order RIE an the 2 Japan shows then choose one from my original order? I think that would be a heaps better order.


----------



## Master of Spike

My review of ROH Respect Is Earned:

1. ROH Wrold title match: BJ Whitmer vs Takeshi Morishima - * 1/4

2. Rocky Romero vs Naomichi Marafuji - *** 1/2

3. ROH World Tag team title match: Jay and Mark Briscoe vs Claudio Castagnoli and Matt Sydal - **** 1/2

4. Delirious vs Roderick Strong - *** 1/4

5. Bryan Danielson and Takeshi Morishima vs KENTA and Nigel Mcguinness - *** 3/4

Overall: *** 1/2

Please add my reviews to the DVD Star Rating Thread 


More coming soon

My review of Glory By Honor Night 2:

Davey richards vs jack evans *** 1/4
Delirious vs Adam pearce ***
Cabana vs Daniels vs Jacobs ***
joe & homicide vs Briscoes *** 3/4
kings of wrestling vs aries and strong *** 3/4
MgNuiness(sp?) vs. Marafugi **** 1/4
Danielson vs KENTA **** 1/2

Overall: ****

More coming soon

My review of ROH Final Battle 2006:

1.Christopher Daniels vs. Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave vs. El Generico (Four Corner Survival) - *** 1/4

2. Adam Pearce vs. Ricky Reyes - * 1/2

3. Jimmy Jacobs & Brent Albright vs. Colt Cabana & BJ Whitmer - *** 1/4

4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli - ****

5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave - *** 1/2

6. CIMA, Shingo & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong & Delirious (Dragon Gate Rules Match) - **** 1/2

7. Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide (ROH World Title Match) - **** 1/4

Overall: *** 3/4

More coming soon


----------



## Sephiroth

don't post so many times in a row. just edit your first post


----------



## McQueen

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Has anyone seen IWA-MS A Matter of Pride? If you have can you give me some ratings? Thanks


My Ratings:

IWA: MS - Matter of Pride 2005
Claudio Castignoli vs Jayson Reign - **
Marek Brave vs "Spyder" Nate Webb - ** 3/4 (Webb's entrance ****)
Kudo vs Brandon Thomaselli - *** 1/4
Iron Saints vs Mickie Knuckles & (a fat)CJ Otis - ** 1/2 (aftermatch was fun though)
Trik Davis & Ryan Boz vs Team Underground - ** 1/4
James Gibson vs Matt Sydal - *** 1/2
Josh "the Stashe" Ambercrombe vs Tyler Black - *** 1/2
Jimmy Jacobs vs Delirious - *** 1/4
Chris Hero vs Arik Cannon - ****

pretty good show worth checking out if you like the IWA product, ties into TPI 2005 well if your interested in that as well.

Decent show but the "I Quit" match was great and one of the better IWA matches I've ever seen.


----------



## JD13

Credit to Platt for putting 2 new shoot interviews in the media section.
Kevin Nash shoot is alot of fun, but the Iron Sheik one is the best shoot ever. That guy is a fucking nut.


----------



## Role Model

For anyone who's been keeping track, my ROH DVDs finally arrived today.


----------



## KingKicks

Role Model said:


> For anyone who's been keeping track, my ROH DVDs finally arrived today.


Hopefully mine arrive sometime this week as well, as it's now almost 6 weeks since i ordered them.


----------



## McQueen

Role Model said:


> For anyone who's been keeping track, my ROH DVDs finally arrived today.


You best watch them all by tommorow. Congrats dude.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I noticed everyone wants ratings so I'll check out UWS this afternoon, hopefully have ratings up tonite.


----------



## watts63

*PWG From Parts Well Known*

*PWG World Championship; Special Referee: Human Tornado*
Joey Ryan © vs. Davey Richards ***-***1/4 (This Was A Very Good Match But The Ref (Knox) Being An Idiot & Richards Being Superman Hurt the Match)

El Generico & Quicksilver vs. Chris Sabin & Kevin Steen **** (Steen is Awesome! Great Match)

*If B-Boy Wins, He Gets His Title Shot Against Joey Ryan; Special Referee: Human Tornado*
B-Boy vs. Scott Lost ***1/2-***3/4

Frankie Kazarian vs. Chris Bosh **1/2 (This Match Fell Apart HUGE in the End)

Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero vs. Alex Koslov & Ronin ***-***1/4

Disco Machine vs. TJ Perkins **3/4

*Note: Funny Segment Between Chris Sabin & Kevin Steen*

Chris Bosh Says To A Knocked Out Davey Richards: “I Want You To Dream of Me Naked Baby.”

Chris Bosh on Frankie Kazarian: “I Really, Really Don’t Want To Make You Look More Pathetic Than Your WWE Run.”​


----------



## MrPaiMei

Well, I found a great shill online (posted it in VIP but it was edited out) and my birthday's coming up so I'm going to catch up on my Smart Mark stuff. I've been downloading a lot cause I try to get every ROH master but I, actually, haven't bought a full SMV show since January. I think I'm gonna get...
IWA-MS Point Proven
IWA-MS Sunday Bloody Sunday
CZW Best of the Best 7
CZW Out With the Old, In With the New 2007
CHIKARA Annerversario?
CHIKARA Rey de Voladores

And maybe a couple more. Does anyone have any suggestions, what I should add, what I should leave off, etc?


----------



## Claymore

MrPaiMei said:


> Well, I found a great shill online (posted it in VIP but it was edited out) and my birthday's coming up so I'm going to catch up on my Smart Mark stuff. I've been downloading a lot cause I try to get every ROH master but I, actually, haven't bought a full SMV show since January. I think I'm gonna get...
> IWA-MS Point Proven
> IWA-MS Sunday Bloody Sunday
> CZW Best of the Best 7
> CZW Out With the Old, In With the New 2007
> CHIKARA Annerversario?
> CHIKARA Rey de Voladores
> 
> And maybe a couple more. Does anyone have any suggestions, what I should add, what I should leave off, etc?


I'm not sure if you want to add in any more Chikara, or if your were looking for another promotion.

But I would hold the order off until Thursday, and add two extra Chikara shows -

CHIKARA Young Lions Cup V Night 3
CHIKARA Maximum Overdraft


----------



## MrPaiMei

Ya, I might throw in Maximum Overdraft. To be honest the YLCV card just doesn't appeal to me though.


----------



## Claymore

MrPaiMei said:


> Ya, I might throw in Maximum Overdraft. To be honest the YLCV card just doesn't appeal to me though.


Thats cool man. If the card doesn't interest you then don't pick it up. 

Have you looked at the wXw 16 Carat Gold tournament? You might have seen some of the matches, but the cards look realling interesting to say the least.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Ya, I saw those too. I was thinking about waiting on some ratings and ordering, but there's a lotta great stuff there so I may jump the gun.


----------



## bstaple12

Role Model said:


> For anyone who's been keeping track, my ROH DVDs finally arrived today.


Did you throw him in your lake like you said you were?


----------



## Platt

Trailer for the new Guest Booker dvd featuring Gabe Sapolsky booking the new ECW http://www.kayfabecommentaries.com/GB002_trailer.html


----------



## Claymore

Platt said:


> Trailer for the new Guest Booker dvd featuring Gabe Sapolsky booking the new ECW http://www.kayfabecommentaries.com/GB002_trailer.html


That looks like a good buy.

Need to find out when it gets released, hopefully it's soon. I haven't seen the Kevin Sullivan one, has anyone else seen it. If so, how is it?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

After seeing the trailer I'm buying that Guest Booker DVD with Gabe,


----------



## Platt

Claymore said:


> That looks like a good buy.
> 
> Need to find out when it gets released, hopefully it's soon. I haven't seen the Kevin Sullivan one, has anyone else seen it. If so, how is it?



Im watching it right now and so far the only thing i don't like is at the beginning he fires 3 people and hires 20, just seems too unrealistic.


----------



## Duke Silver

Just about to pick up 'Album of the Year', '70/30' and 'All Star Weekend 5 - Nights 1 & 2' for $25 shipped.


----------



## Claymore

Platt said:


> Im watching it right now and so far the only thing i don't like is at the beginning he fires 3 people and hires 20, just seems too unrealistic.


This might be rude of me to ask but where did you find it? Also any chance that you can upload it in some way?

Wait Platt. Is this the Kevin Sullivan one?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Platt

Claymore said:


> This might be rude of me to ask but where did you find it? Also any chance that you can upload it in some way?
> 
> Wait Platt. Is this the Kevin Sullivan one?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Yeah i was talking about the KS one David uploaded it if you're looking for it.


----------



## Guest

I can't wait until it comes out.



Claymore said:


> This might be rude of me to ask but where did you find it? Also any chance that you can upload it in some way?
> 
> Wait Platt. Is this the Kevin Sullivan one?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I uploaded it the other day. Check my sig. [/cheap plug]


----------



## JD13

IWA-MS: Joe/Necro 2

Eddie Kingston vs. Marek Brave - **3/4
Colt Cabana vs. Darin Corbin vs. Larry Sweeney - **3/4
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ian Rotten - ***(Ian Rotten shows his skills!)
Tyler Black vs. Josh Abercrombie - ***1/4
The Iron Saints vs. Team Underground - **3/4
Trik Davis vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2(Trik Davis-the mikey whipwreck of the IWA?)
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Arik Cannon - ***1/4
Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe - ***1/2(didnt meet the high expectations, but was still good.)


Overall: solid show, but nothing must see.


----------



## huthutraul

How long does it usually take for roh to deliver their dvd's?


----------



## Sephiroth

I can't wait for the Guest Booker one with Gabe Sapolsky and how he'd book ECW. anyone know when that will be?


----------



## Claymore

sephy37 said:


> I can't wait for the Guest Booker one with Gabe Sapolsky and how he'd book ECW. anyone know when that will be?


I've emailed the people about it. Haven't got a response yet. When I do, I will post it here.


----------



## JD13

huthutraul said:


> How long does it usually take for roh to deliver their dvd's?


Depends were you live. It usually takes 10-14 days to deliver to the UK.


----------



## drogseth

huthutraul said:


> How long does it usually take for roh to deliver their dvd's?


I live in MN, it takes 4 business days for me.


----------



## watts63

Just got out of the phone with RF Videos again & they said they may ship it on friday again. The newest thing I heard from them that I was gonna get a free DVD of my choice for waiting so damn long.


----------



## Sephiroth

watts63 said:


> Just got out of the phone with RF Videos again & they said they may ship it on friday again. The newest thing I heard from them that I was gonna get a free DVD of my choice for waiting so damn long.


i can only imagine how the conversation went...

"So how long have you been waiting for your dvds?"
"Almost 69 days!"
"...Awesome "
"What?"
"Nothing. Lol, i'll pretend you said 18"


----------



## watts63

sephy37 said:


> i can only imagine how the conversation went...
> 
> "So how long have you been waiting for your dvds?"
> "Almost 69 days!"
> "...Awesome "
> "What?"
> "Nothing. Lol, i'll pretend you said 18"


Actually the guy knew instantly how long I been waiting on the DVDs. I'm thinking getting UWA Hour of the Dragon or PWG Threemendous as my choice.


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS Bad Blood Rising*
1. Battle Royal - **1/2
2. Jason Hades vs. Keith Cream - **
3. Billy Roc vs. Chris Hamrick - **1/4
4. CJ Otis vs. Jack Thriller - ***
5. Chrisjen Hayme vs. "The Hype" Jimmy Shalwin - **
6. Chuck Taylor vs. Mickie Knuckles - **3/4
7. The Iron Saints vs. Naptown Dragons - ***
8. Taped Fist Match - Ian Rotten vs. Freak Show - ***1/4
9. Barbed Wire Boards & Tables - Drake Younger vs. Insane Lane - ***1/2
10. IWA Hardcore Title - Fans Bring The Weapons - Tank vs. Corporal Robinson - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## Claymore

Just got a reply from the guys over at Kayfabe Commentaries, and they say that the Guest Booker with Gabe sapolsky will be available from their site from Tuesday 21st of August...


----------



## Platt

Special Prices on items at IVP



> Trying to make room for some new stuff, and have a ton of DVDs on sale. Here is the list and the link in which to purchase them at.
> 
> http://new.ivpvideos2.com/specials.php?page=1
> 
> NEW Autumn Ambush $3.99
> PWU Jam Session 1 $3.99
> PWU First Strike $3.99
> NJPW vs. NOAH (The World) V.1 (2 Discs Custom Cover Art) $4.99
> NJPW vs. NOAH (The World) V.2 (2 Discs Custom Cover Art) $4.99
> NJPW vs. NOAH (The World) V.3 (2 Discs Custom Cover Art) $4.99
> NJPW vs. NOAH (The World) V.4 (2 Discs Custom Cover Art) $4.99
> NJPW vs. NOAH (The World) V.5 (2 Discs Custom Cover Art) $4.99
> NJPW vs. NOAH (The World) V.6 (2 Discs Custom Cover Art) $4.99
> NJPW 12/9/2003 $3.99
> NJPW 2/18/2007 (2 Discs) $6.99
> NJPW G1 Climax 2004 V.1 (2 Discs Custom Cover Art) $5.99
> NJPW G1 Climax 2004 V.2 (2 Discs Custom Cover Art) $5.99
> NJPW G1 Climax 2004 V.3 (2 Discs Custom Cover Art) $5.99
> NJPW 90s Classics 793 & 794 $3.99
> NJPW 90s Classics 795 & 796 $3.99
> 
> EWA Evolution $7.99
> EWA Revolution $7.99
> EWA Cold Fury $6.99
> EWA Championship Chaos $6.99
> 
> Best of Sting (Custom Cover Art) $3.99
> Best of Hashimoto V.1 (Custom Cover Art) $3.99
> Best of Hashimoto V.2 (Custom Cover Art) $3.99
> Best of Hashimoto V.3 (Custom Cover Art) $3.99
> Best of Hashimoto V.4 (Custom Cover Art) $3.99
> Best of Hashimoto V.5 (Custom Cover Art) $3.99
> Best of Hashimoto V.6 (Custom Cover Art) $3.99
> Best of Hashimoto V.7 (Custom Cover Art) $3.99
> Best of Hashimoto V.8 (Custom Cover Art) $3.99
> Best of Hashimoto V.9 (Custom Cover Art) $3.99
> Best of Hashimoto Memorial (Custom Cover Art) $3.99
> Best of Bam Bam Bigelow V.1 (Custom Cover Art) $4.99
> Best of Bam Bam Bigelow V.2 (Custom Cover Art) $4.99
> Best of Jack Evans (Custom Cover Art) $3.99
> 
> AJPW 1/19/1995 (Custom Cover Art) $4.99
> AJPW Giant Series 1997 (Custom Cover Art) $4.99
> AJPW Excite Series 2000 (Custom Cover Art) $4.99
> AJPW 4/10/2005 (Custom Cover Art) $4.99


----------



## KingKicks

Just ordered Respect Is Earned, Domination and United We Stand with The 100th Show as my free selection.

Woulden't be surprised if it get's here before my last order which should of come 5 weeks ago.


----------



## Platt

Benjo™ said:


> Just ordered Respect Is Earned, Domination and United We Stand with The 100th Show as my free selection.
> 
> Woulden't be surprised if it get's here before my last order which should of come 5 weeks ago.


To be honest i would be emailing them about that 4 weeks is beyond a joke and it sounds more likely they've gone missing.


----------



## KingKicks

Platt said:


> To be honest i would be emailing them about that 4 weeks is beyond a joke and it sounds more likely they've gone missing.


Yeah i emailed them 2 weeks after and they said that it had been sent out quite a while before so i'm guessing/hoping the DVDs are still in the backlog at the sorting office.


----------



## Rated R Poster

Maximum Overdraft is now for sale at smartmarkvideo. I know Im not the only one picking that up.


----------



## wwefanatic411

future star and i just watched BOLA last night, and i thought the show was solid. It was the first entire PWG show i've ever seen. the only problem i had was the commentators. wtf were they talking about? "BOLA is basically a contest between good taste or more filling." comparing BOLA to MIller Light. Who are they?


----------



## watts63

wwefanatic411 said:


> future star and i just watched BOLA last night, and i thought the show was solid. It was the first entire PWG show i've ever seen. the only problem i had was the commentators. wtf were they talking about? "BOLA is basically a contest between good taste or more filling." comparing BOLA to MIller Light. Who are they?


Bryce (the referee), Disco Machine & TARO I think. They try to be serious at times but they would end up saying funny stuff. Dino Winwood, Excalibur & Colt Cabana would be on commentary as well.


----------



## Future Star

Yes, they were horrible, no wonder why the dvd has an option for commentary


----------



## watts63

Future Star said:


> Yes, they were horrible, no wonder why the dvd has an option for commentary


Yeah the commentary is not that popular. Some like it, some hate it. I'm glad they give us that option to hear them or not. I wish ROH back in 2002-2004 had that lol.

BOLA '06 commentary sucked but the their commentary on Hollywood Globetrotters is one of my favorites lol.


----------



## Future Star

watts63 said:


> I wish ROH back in 2002-2004 had that lol.


Yeah, Gabe isnt great at commentary


----------



## watts63

Future Star said:


> Yeah, Gabe isnt great at commentary


CM Punk & Dave Prazak saved the ROH commentary.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> CM Punk & Dave Prazak saved the ROH commentary.


CM Punk was a GOD on commentary!


----------



## Platt

It's laughable really the King Of Europe dvds have been delayed for over a month so far because of one match. The match that i've just sat and watched on TV. At this rate they'll be showing the whole tournament on TV before the DVDs actually arrive.


----------



## Claymore

I thought I would give star ratings a try. Please remeber this is my first time doing this, but I feel alright with these results...

*wXw - 16 Carat Gold 2007 - Day 1​*
*Adam Polak vs Big Van Walter vs Atsushu Aoki vs Tengkwa*

This was a very good opener, not a long match. But a great fast paced opener where everyone got to put there spots in. Big Van Walter impressed me in this match. He didn't do a hell of a lot, but the stuff he pulled off was very crisp. Especially the lariat, it will be interesting to see some more of his stuff. He wasn't the only new face to impress me in this show

*Rating* - **1/4​
*Go Shiozaki vs Davey Richards​*
This match was excellent. Shiozaki impressed once again, and soldifies in my mind that he will have a very bright future indeed. He needs to be brought into ROH for a few US dates. There is no doubt that he would impress. Another interesting note is the after match 'incident'. Personally I didn't really enjoy it, but the crowd eat it up. It involves Bryce Remnsburg hitting some offense on Davey Richards....I won't give to much away.

*Rating* - ***1/2​
*Nigel McGuinnes vs Doug Williams​*
This match played on my mind after seeing it. This may be an old cliche to use, but it was like a rollercoaster...But wait, I'll explain this. To begin with this match started off great, lots of chain wrestling executed perfectly. The crowd were hot and loving it. As the match proceed the crowd seemed to lose interest in it, and as a result so did I to an extent. But things picked up after the slump and the finishing sequence was well worked. The wrestling was no doubt executed beautifully, but it didn't quite draw me in, which is suprising as I like both guys work. Personally I prefered Williams/Cabana from Fighting Spirit better. If you shaved off say five minutes this match could easily have gotten a higher rating.

*Rating* - ***​
*Ares vs Tommy End​*
This was pretty much a squash, with Ares dominating End for the majority of this short match. It was fun none the less, but nothing too great.

*Rating* - *1/4​
*El Generico vs Pac​*
We all know the bried history between these two. Excellent matches usually are created when these two come together, and this was no different. Personally I don't think it was as good as there original meeting together at All Star Weekend IV Night 2. I would love to have seen this match go a little bit longer, and I believe with those extra few minutes this match would be right up there with there original.

*Rating* - ***1/2​
*Sydal vs Saito​*
This match was quick as you would expect but it wasn't unbelievably fast like most Dragon Gate matches. They paced themselves really well in this match and had some really nice exchanges in this match. This was a pretty short match, which suprised me. I thought it would go a little longer. But with the time they had they pulled off a very entertaining match.

*Rating* - **3/4​
*Bad Bones vs Emil Sitoci​*
Now here is the next new face that impressed me greatly - Bad Bones. He sort of looks like a Snitsky/Kane hybrid. But is certainly more athletic than the two. All the time I was watching it I was thinking that he would certainly be someone that the WWE could scout, and potentially sign.

*Rating* - **1/2​
*Murat Bosporus vs Steve Douglas​*
This match was a bit hit and miss with me, because I really liked what I saw in one guy. But I really didn't like the other guy. The guy that was impressive was - Murat Bosporus. Some of his suplexes just blew me away. He will certainly be a treat for all the guys going to PWG's European Vacation 2. Steve Douglas was just meh...Nothing of note really. The match was very stop, start. When the match got going it was good. When it stopped, it just dragged everything down...

*Rating* - **​
*Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero​*
Like Generico/Pac, when these two guys come together you are guaranteed a great match. However, Claudio and Hero have a bit more of a history and experience working together. This match was match of the night, but only just (Go/Davey was excellent, and was a close second) They went for a slow pace and gradually built to there spots. A lot of leg work, and a lot of lucha mixed into the pot. Very similar to their match at Rey de Voladores, but doesn't quite reach that level. But damn does it come close. The crowd were red hot all night long, and they absoloutely love these two guys. Hero especially. Post match is a very cool sight to see, and is well deserved.

*Rating* - A high ***3/4

*Overall* - A very enjoyable show, with nothing horrible on the card. Even the squash was fun to watch. There are no match of the years on this card, but there doesn't need to be. This is just a great night of wrestling, that I am certainly not regretting picking up​


----------



## Platt

Im shocked at the Nigel/Doug ratings i would of expected better from them. My copies of this tournament should be here this week so i can see for myself.


----------



## -Mystery-

SMV released IWA-MS Hardcore Hell & Back 2007 and Extreme Heaven 2007.


----------



## watts63

My 9 PWG dvd order has came but I got two copies of ASW V Night One & no Use Your Illusion IV. I emailed them about it immediately & in a few minutes, the guy said that he made a mistake & has shipped Use Your Illusion IV. 

Now what am I going to do this other ASW V Night One copy?


----------



## Platt

-Mystery- said:


> SMV released IWA-MS Hardcore Hell & Back 2007 and Extreme Heaven 2007.


I think i might have to make another order this week with those Winner Takes All and the new Chikara show



watts63 said:


> My 9 PWG dvd order has came but I got two copies of ASW V Night One & no Use Your Illusion IV. I emailed them about it immediately & in a few minutes, the guy said that he made a mistake & has shipped Use Your Illusion IV.
> 
> Now what am I going to do this other ASW V Night One copy?


Ebay :agree:


----------



## Claymore

Platt said:


> Im shocked at the Nigel/Doug ratings i would of expected better from them. My copies of this tournament should be here this week so i can see for myself.


You same with me. I'm might watch it again, because first time in, maybe I was expecting a bit too much. It certainly wasn't a bad match. It was good, but you'll have to see the match for yourself to see what I'm taling about.


----------



## watts63

Platt said:


> I think i might have to make another order this week with those Winner Takes All and the new Chikara show
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay :agree:


Most likely lol.


----------



## Caligula

AJPW 06/03/1994 June 3rd 1994
Best of Dynamite Kid (2 Discs)
Best of Great Muta V.2
Best of Ric Flair V.2 (IVP Custom Comp)
Best of Steiner Brothers
Best of Vader
Puroresu DVD Sampler


I've recently acquired these titles.


----------



## Future Star

watts63 said:


> Now what am I going to do this other ASW V Night One copy?


Give it to Me


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> I think i might have to make another order this week with those Winner Takes All and the new Chikara show


I ordered Winner Takes All and pre-ordered the two newest shows from IWA-MS last week (Buy 2, Get 1).


----------



## Platt

watts63 said:


> Most likely lol.


Its what i did when ROH sent me 2 copies of SCOHII and ASEIII a while back.



-Mystery- said:


> I ordered Winner Takes All and pre-ordered the two newest shows from IWA-MS last week (Buy 2, Get 1).


TBH i prefer to get them from SMV last order i got directly from IWA took almost 3 weeks as apposed to less than 1 from SMV plus you get decent covers. The ones from IWA are just terrible quality they weren't even the right since which is just bad to be honest it doesn't take alot to change the size of the image.


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> TBH i prefer to get them from SMV last order i got directly from IWA took almost 3 weeks as apposed to less than 1 from SMV plus you get decent covers. The ones from IWA are just terrible quality they weren't even the right since which is just bad to be honest it doesn't take alot to change the size of the image.


Ian doesn't take too long to ship to me mainly because I live closer to him than you. I'm not too bothered by the covers because I usually find the SMV covers on the net then print them out and replace the original covers.


----------



## Platt

-Mystery- said:


> Ian doesn't take too long to ship to me mainly because I live closer to him than you. I'm not too bothered by the covers because I usually find the SMV covers on the net then print them out and replace the original covers.


I'll probably give them another chance in the future, it was a large order and was just after they started the sale so that could explain the delay. Once i get a new printer i'll probably do the same as you and print out the SMV covers.


----------



## StraightEdge

Is There still a problem with rohwrestling.com's Orders cause It's Been 5 Weeks now and I Still haven't got my order of DVDs, Usualy it takes 2 Weeks for them, 3 Tops. Rep For Good Answers.


----------



## musdy

StraightEdge said:


> Is There still a problem with rohwrestling.com's Orders cause It's Been 5 Weeks now and I Still haven't got my order of DVDs, Usualy it takes 2 Weeks for them, 3 Tops. Rep For Good Answers.


nope I just got my order from them in a little over a week


----------



## Platt

StraightEdge said:


> Is There still a problem with rohwrestling.com's Orders cause It's Been 5 Weeks now and I Still haven't got my order of DVDs, Usualy it takes 2 Weeks for them, 3 Tops. Rep For Good Answers.


No problems for me my last order came in 5 days fastest one ever.


----------



## killahkill0

StraightEdge said:


> Is There still a problem with rohwrestling.com's Orders cause It's Been 5 Weeks now and I Still haven't got my order of DVDs, Usualy it takes 2 Weeks for them, 3 Tops. Rep For Good Answers.


Email their help guy on the website, they are usually very helpful. I don't know about Canada shipping but if they are on the road sometimes it takes an extra day since they aren't around to ship on Fridays and Saturdays when doing shows.


----------



## watts63

*PWG Passive Hostility*

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Super Dragon & B-Boy © vs. El Generico & Quicksilver **** (Cape Fear Strikes Again)

*Triple Threat Match For PWG World Championship*
Joey Ryan © vs. Human Tornado vs. Kevin Steen **3/4 (LOL At People Chopping Ryan; The Referee Killed the Whole Match & the Ref Knew it Too)

Bino Gambino vs. Disco Machine ** (I Hate Gambino)

*What Was Supposed To Be Claudio’s Last Match in PWG*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero ***1/2 (Streamers Galore For Claudio; LOL At Claudio For Wrestling With Streamers On His Arms; Bad Ending; Hero’s Standing Moonsault As A Finisher Sucks)

*Lucha Libre Rules*
Chris Bosh, Scott Lost & Scorpio Sky vs. Frankie Kazarian, Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin ***1/4-***1/2

*Qualifier For King of Europe Cup & wXw 16 Carat Gold Tournament*
Davey Richards vs. Rocky Romero ***1/4 (Richards Selling…:no

Ronin vs. Matt Sydal **1/2-**3/4

* Note: Scorpio Sky Watches Too Many Muhammad Ali Tapes*

Scott Lost: You Fat Bastard.

Dino Winwood: You Water Down Poser Asian.

Lost: He is Not Asian!

Chris Bosh: It Was You.

Lost: Oh He’s Talking To Me. You Shut Up You Fat Bastard!

Bosh: Pasty & Tasty. 

Chris Hero: If You’re Not Down With That, We Got One Word For Y’all..

Claudio Castagnoli: HEY!

Scorpio Sky: That Was Fucking Gay.​


----------



## GenerationNeXt

The funny thing about the Castagnoli/Winwood/Hero and Dynasty in-ring segment was Claudio saying "You fat bastard", to Bosh was the clearest English i've heard from Claudio in forever lol


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> The funny thing about the Castagnoli/Winwood/Hero and Dynasty in-ring segment was Claudio saying "You fat bastard", to Bosh was the clearest English i've heard from Claudio in forever lol


I KNOW! That was a shocker to me.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> I KNOW! That was a shocker to me.


I was like....the man can't speak a clear sentence of English, but can say, "You fat bastard" as clear as daylight.....awesome lol.


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I was like....the man can't speak a clear sentence of English, but can say, "You fat bastard" as clear as daylight.....awesome lol.


I had to rewind it a few times because I was in denial lol.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> I had to rewind it a few times because I was in denial lol.


It's offical! Claudio is really an american named Bob who works at Wal-Mart! OMGAH!!!!111!!!1141234! :side: 

I might watch Domination tommorow and give my ratings for the show.


----------



## MrPaiMei

UNITED WE STAND

El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. Irish Airborn - IA are such generic flippy indy guys, doing springboards into side headlocks and such. Steenerico, however, are great, and outright killed these geeks. IA gets in a little offense but never looks like a threat. Good squash. **1/4

Gauntlet - Rave genericly squashes Pelle, Delirious squashes Rave (3 in a row now), Pearce comes out gets heat, Delirious beats him, THEN the show picks up big time as Hero comes out. This made me so happy. Hero and Delirious have a great, fun, match that saves the gauntlet completely. They need a legit singles match soon, if not a feud. *** completely on the shoulders of Hero.

BJ Whitmer vs. Brent Albright - Albright, in his element of crowd brawling, and BJ, also in his element of feud based matches, had a decent match. Better than NYC for sure. Kinda slow but it was early in the card so it makes sense. Albright by countering a super backdrop through a table. ***

No Remorse Corps vs. The Resiliance - Oh did I hate this. So this super heated feud right? Stevens comes out and offers a handshake. Davey takes his hand. What happens next? Stevens pulls him into a bomb? Richards whips him? No. Davey spits in his hand, walks away, and Stevens goes, "Okay". They then proceed to do OPENING MATWORK. My christ, no wonder this feud is so dead. They then have "Just another DG Tag" that watched bell to bell out of context would be great, but this is a blood feud, it makes no sense. They do Sasuke Specials and all that crazy stuff, then it ends with a Gibson Driver. Talk about anticlimactic. ***1/4 for effort, I guess. I mean, look at Steenerico vs. Briscoes. Briscoes work big moves tags, and Generico is one of the most spectacular guys on the indies. But they switch up they're style once they fueded, and it's the hottest feud maybe in the world. NRC and Resiliance worked this like a Do or Die match, and ya, it got over, but who cared 5 minutes later?

Lacey vs. Serena Deeb - Sloppy. No one cared. I don't either. *3/4

KENTA vs. Rocky Romero - Another bad performance by Rocky. This had literally no story, just moves. At one point, KENTA puts Rocky through all sorts of brutal submissions, then Rocky just grabs him and puts him in a bow-and-arrow. Like, what the fuck? They're called transitions. USE THEM. I mean, Rocky spit on him to start, and Rocky can be great in brawls. I just saw him put on the match of his life wth Strong in another fed. But he worked this like it was an exhibition and it sucked. You had stuff like KENTA doing a superplex for the first time ever so Rocky could do his "roll into small package" deal, adn going up top for the first time ever just so Rocky could counter into his flippy-do armbar. Come on. KENTA gives him a BRUTAL combo near the end that saved it, then they trade armbars??? Rocky, if you worked yourself out of an armbar, you shouldn't have the strength to immediatly lock one in yourself. Ugh. Again, ***1/4 for effort and for getting over.

Bryan Danielson and Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji and Takeshi Morishima - This was damn good. The story was Dragon and Nigel wanting to get Mori to earn a shot, and Mori killing people. There was no good Dragon-Mori exchanges, unfortunatly, but can't fault them for not giving it away. Went long, but I enjoyed it enough. Not to the level of the RiE main event. ***1/2

Briscoes vs. CLAUDIO CASTAGNOLI~! and Matt Sydal - Here comes Claudio to save the show, yay. Great match and story. Deal was, Claudio and Sydal knew how dominant Briscoes were, so they came out like a house of fire to grab the first fall quick. It was great cause it wasn't all out craziness, but really smooth and quick, kinda like a DG match. Briscoes take it. then, in a great extention of the story, Briscoes know they have it in the bag, so they slow it down to "confirm the kill", so to speak, while Claudio tries to speed it up. He fails, Briscoes win, great match, MOTN. ***3/4

OVERALL: Can't really reccomend this. Really solid but outside of the two mains, there's nothing to see. Get it over, say, Dedicated, but not that much else is worse than it this year.


----------



## Caligula

Glad I didn't get it


----------



## watts63

*Taking United We Stand off the hitlist*


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I'm glad I bought Domination instead of United We Stand


----------



## Caligula

Just watched Danielson/Rave from Fight At the Roxbury. A bit disappointing, but good for how long it was. ***1/4


----------



## watts63

*PWG Album of The Year*

*PWG World Championship*
El Generico © vs. Davey Richards ***1/2-***3/4 (God I Hate Richards As A Cocky Heel)

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Rocky Romero ***1/4

Karl Anderson vs. Colt Cabana **1/2-**3/4 (LOL Cabana Selling Anderson’s “Machine Gun”)

*First & Last Ever Tuxedo Match*
Joey Ryan vs. Top Gun Talwar DUD (The Worst Moment & Match in PWG History; Who Booked This Shit? Seriously)

Phoenix Star vs. Nemesis **1/2 (*Went Back to the Bathroom*)

Ronin vs. TJ Perkins **1/4 (Bathroom Break; The Crowd Was So DEAD~!)

Scott Lost: Why is Everyone Spitting Today?

Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. Franky The Mobster & Kevin Steen **3/4 (This is What I Describe of This Match^^^^; Bosh & Franky Gay? Watch It & You Decide)

*Winner Owns 1/6th of The Company*
Disco Machine © vs. Frankie Kazarian **-**1/4 (Glad That Disco Machine Retired; Machine Was Like Botching Every Match This Year & Late Last Year)

*Note: Worst PWG Show I Ever Seen*​


----------



## Caligula

Nice purchase


----------



## watts63

CaliGula said:


> Nice purchase


Yeah it sure was. How can All-Star Weekend V top this?


----------



## Modified Cravate

not trying to do a rate my purchase thing. but i was going to buy ASWV both nights, and saw the 4 DVD deal for 40 dollars (ASWVboth nights/AOTY/70-30). I also bought Roder Dorn Night and DDT 4 Package... for 75 total dollars spent, do you think I'll get my moneys worth?


----------



## SP_10

My PWG DVD’s finally arrived today.


----------



## Platt

Another fantastic delivery time by ROH ordered Saturday arrived today. My first 2 grab bags .

FIP Fallout
IWA:MS Big Ass Christmas Bash 06
SS with Cornette and Dillon
SS with Mr Fuji
SS with Ken Patera
1PW A Cruel Twist Of Fate
WWE Viva Las Divas
AAW Scars & Stripes
CSW Business As Usual
CSW Into The Abyss

So 3 jobber dvds out of 8 isn't bad and the IWA & FIP shows cover the cost on there own.


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> Another fantastic delivery time by ROH ordered Saturday arrived today. My first 2 grab bags .
> 
> FIP Fallout
> IWA:MS Big Ass Christmas Bash 06
> SS with Cornette and Dillon
> SS with Mr Fuji
> SS with Ken Patera
> 1PW A Cruel Twist Of Fate
> WWE Viva Las Divas
> AAW Scars & Stripes
> CSW Business As Usual
> CSW Into The Abyss
> 
> So 3 jobber dvds out of 8 isn't bad and the IWA & FIP shows cover the cost on there own.


Wow, that looks like a really sweet deal. I'm gonna go see if ROH has anymore grab bags left.


----------



## Platt

> best of rottweilers
> best of generation next
> best of second city saints
> bloodlust volume 1
> do or die 2 or 3


Someone on the ROH boards got those in his grab bag, now thats a great set to get. Can't wait to see what i get in my others.


----------



## KingKicks

Platt said:


> Another fantastic delivery time by ROH ordered Saturday arrived today. My first 2 grab bags .
> 
> FIP Fallout
> IWA:MS Big Ass Christmas Bash 06
> SS with Cornette and Dillon
> SS with Mr Fuji
> SS with Ken Patera
> 1PW A Cruel Twist Of Fate
> WWE Viva Las Divas
> AAW Scars & Stripes
> CSW Business As Usual
> CSW Into The Abyss
> 
> So 3 jobber dvds out of 8 isn't bad and the IWA & FIP shows cover the cost on there own.


I must say that those grab bags look alot better then i thought they would be.


----------



## Claymore

Platt said:


> Someone on the ROH boards got those in his grab bag, now thats a great set to get. Can't wait to see what i get in my others.


How many did you order Platt?...

You got the figure one didn't you, or am I thinking of someone completely different?


----------



## musdy

Modified Cravate said:


> not trying to do a rate my purchase thing. but i was going to buy ASWV both nights, and saw the 4 DVD deal for 40 dollars (ASWVboth nights/AOTY/70-30). I also bought Roder Dorn Night and DDT 4 Package... for 75 total dollars spent, do you think I'll get my moneys worth?


I would say so since both DDT4 & ASWV are fantastic shows


----------



## Platt

Claymore said:


> How many did you order Platt?...
> 
> You got the figure one didn't you, or am I thinking of someone completely different?


I did that was in a seperate order. I put a second order in for 2 more dvd bags the day after that one.


----------



## hulkamania

Can anyone reccomend me some some shows from early 04-05? I need to get a few more ROH Dvds in.


----------



## Claymore

Platt said:


> I did that was in a seperate order. I put a second order in for 2 more dvd bags the day after that one.


Thats cool man, I was just wondering what sort of stuff you got in the figure one if you had it that was all....


----------



## Platt

Claymore said:


> Thats cool man, I was just wondering what sort of stuff you got in the figure one if you had it that was all....


It seems strange i got this one first maybe because the figures one is a bigger package it will take longer.


----------



## Claymore

Platt said:


> It seems strange i got this one first maybe because the figures one is a bigger package it will take longer.


That is a possibility, and with our post service being the way it is. The postie just not wanting to carry it today may be another...


----------



## MrPaiMei

Just ordered the following (needed some DG on DVD instead of my hard drive, and got some other stuff in the shill)
Dragon Gate Infinity 62
Dragon Gate Infinity 64
Dragon Gate Infinity 65
CHIKARA Annerversario?
CZW Out With the Old, In With the New 2007
FIP New Year's Classic 2007
FIP Unfinished Business 2007
FIP Dangerous Intentions 2007


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm waiting for a percentage off sale to pick up the two newest FIP shows. I really can't wait to see them.


----------



## watts63

*PWG 70|30*

*PWG World Championship*
El Generico © vs. Christopher Daniels ***3/4

Disco Machine vs. Human Tornado ***1/4 (Tornado’s Heel Turn Was Awesome; Candice LaRae is Hardcore)

Davey Richards vs. SHINGO ***1/4-***1/2

Chris Sabin vs. Scott Lost ***1/2

Scorpio Sky II vs. Top Gun Talwar *3/4 (Who Ever Was In That Mask…YOU SUCK!)

*#1 Contender Match*
Kevin Steen vs. Ronin *** (Steen is Great on the Mic)

Rocky Romero vs. Alex Shelley ****

TJ Perkins vs. Joey Ryan **1/2-**3/4

*Note: Great Production By PWG*​


----------



## McQueen

hulkamania said:


> Can anyone reccomend me some some shows from early 04-05? I need to get a few more ROH Dvds in.


*2004*
Reborn Stage Two
Generation Next
Death Before Dishonor II pt 1
Death Before Dishonor II pt 2
Midnight Express Reunion
Weekend of Thunder Night 1
Weekend of Thunder Night 2

*2005*
Manhattan Mayhem
Final Showdown
Nowhere to Run
The Future is Now
Escape from New York


----------



## Blasko

I have recently watched "A very NOAH Christmas", AKA a two hour special showed in Japan with NOAH wrestlers. And let me say. 

...

It's one of the greatest things I have ever seen in my life. 

From the goofy comedy skits. To the catchy singing and to the heart touching moments. 

Makes me want Christmas to come.


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> I have recently watched "A very NOAH Christmas", AKA a two hour special showed in Japan with NOAH wrestlers. And let me say.
> 
> ...
> 
> It's one of the greatest things I have ever seen in my life.
> 
> From the goofy comedy skits. To the catchy singing and to the heart touching moments.
> 
> Makes me want Christmas to come.


Kawada should have ruined it.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> Kawada should have ruined it.


 Actually, I MARKED OUT~! When Santa Misawa visited the first house. Their was a sign that clearly said KAWADA.


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> Actually, I MARKED OUT~! When Santa Misawa visited the first house. Their was a sign that clearly said KAWADA.


:lmao awesome. Emerald Santa > Misawa

I should find and watch that sometime.


----------



## Blasko

It's worth the watch. Though you won't understand what they're saying half the time, but their actions just make up it, infact...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=kuDFjEhWcsQ

ORE GA TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUE!!!!


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> It's worth the watch. Though you won't understand what they're saying half the time, but their actions just make up it, infact...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=kuDFjEhWcsQ
> 
> ORE GA TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUE!!!!


Sad thing is that might just be the most coordinated thing i've ever seen Taue do. Taue is awesome.


----------



## Spartanlax

My 51 disc HBK comp arrived today...started from disc 48 'cause I wanted to see his recent run and such. So far, the matches have been HBK/HHH Royal Rumble (****), HBK/Orton RAW (***), HBK/Benoit RAW(***3/4), and HBK/Benoit vs Batista/Orton RAW(***). Pretty sweet.

Although, hearing the crowd chant Benoit's name so loudly and passionately is really, really weird...almost frustrating.


----------



## KingKicks

Spartanlax said:


> My 51 disc HBK comp arrived today...started from disc 48 'cause I wanted to see his recent run and such. So far, the matches have been HBK/HHH Royal Rumble (****), HBK/Orton RAW (***), HBK/Benoit RAW(***3/4), and HBK/Benoit vs Batista/Orton RAW(***). Pretty sweet.
> 
> Although, hearing the crowd chant Benoit's name so loudly and passionately is really, really weird...almost frustrating.


51 Disc!, sounds awesome.


----------



## JD13

CZW night of infamy 4

Nate Webb vs. Niles Young - ***
Pandoras Box vs. Team Masturbation - ***(team masturbation-need i say more)
DJ Hyde & Jon Dahmer vs. Danny Havoc & Necro Butcher - **3/4
Heretic vs. Sabian - ***
Sexxxy Eddy vs. JC Bailey vs. Derek Frazier - ***
Mike Quackenbush vs. Chris Sabin - ***3/4
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ruckus - ***1/2
Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston (Last Man Standing) - ***1/2(i found myself cheering for Eddie to kill hero)
Shattered Dreams death match - Necro Butcher & Toby Klein vs. Nick Gage & JC Bailey -NR


----------



## watts63

*PWG All-Star Weekend V Night One*

*PWG World Championship*
El Generico © vs. PAC ****-****1/4 (Please Don’t Die!)

Low Ki vs. Davey Richards ****-****1/4 (Great Match)

Alex Shelley vs. Kaz Hayashi **** (PWG Six: Bring Hayashi Back)

Joey Ryan, Chris Bosh, Scott Lost & Karl Anderson vs. Frankie Kazarian, Ronin, TJ Perkins & Top Gun Talwar **1/2-**3/4

Kevin Steen vs. Jack Evans ***1/4

Matt Classic vs. Kikutaro **3/4 (LMAO)

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Human Tornado ***-***1/4 (“Take The Ho Claudio” lol)

Rocky Romero vs. Roderick Strong **** (Awesome Match)

Disco Machine vs. NOSAWA **1/2

*Note: Showing Rocky Romero in the Shower is Not Cool*​


----------



## MrPaiMei

Spartanlax said:


> My 51 disc HBK comp arrived today...started from disc 48 'cause I wanted to see his recent run and such. So far, the matches have been HBK/HHH Royal Rumble (****), HBK/Orton RAW (***), HBK/Benoit RAW(***3/4), and HBK/Benoit vs Batista/Orton RAW(***). Pretty sweet.
> 
> Although, hearing the crowd chant Benoit's name so loudly and passionately is really, really weird...almost frustrating.


There is an AWESOME match between HBK/HHH from right before the Rumble 04, the last RAW of 03. I remember it being like ****1/2.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH United We Stand*
1. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Irish Airborne - **1/2
2. Jimmy Rave vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Delirious vs. Adam Pearce vs. Chris Hero (Gauntlet Match) - ***
3. Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer - **3/4
4. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Matt Crosss & Erick Stevens - ***
5. Lacey vs. Serena Deeb - **1/4
6. KENTA vs. Rocky Romero - ***1/2
7. Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness vs. ROH World Champion Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji - ***3/4
8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Matt Sydal (ROH World Tag Team Title Match- 2/3 Falls) - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## Sephiroth

watts63 said:


> *Note: Showing Rocky Romero in the Shower is Not Cool*


sounds like a must buy :agree:



McQueen said:


> Sad thing is that might just be the most coordinated thing i've ever seen Taue do. Taue is awesome.


i think Misawa going around as Misawa Clause and giving Misawa dolls to the kids of NOAH employees owned.

that's all you need for Christmas...the current GHC Champ 

edit: the new Maximum Overdraft DVD Cover is awesome


----------



## Sephiroth

double post, my bad.


----------



## JD13

When do the ROH Japan shows come out. I cant find anything about them on the website but i know they were up for pre-order.


----------



## Sephiroth

JD13 said:


> When do the ROH Japan shows come out. I cant find anything about them on the website but i know they were up for pre-order.


in the ROH DVD section, they are the last two i believe.


----------



## JD13

I could of sworn i checked there, anyway guess ill have to wait to the 28th to place my next order.


----------



## Caligula

I'll probably order the Tokyo show. Not interested in Osaka.


----------



## watts63

*PWG All-Star Weekend V Night Two*

Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe ****1/4

*PWG World Championship*
El Generico © vs. Human Tornado ***1/2

Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans ***1/4 (Nasty Botch by Evans; Does Super Dragon Have To Choke A Bitch? I Want A GIF of Dragon Choking Jade; Sad Dragon Got Fatter Than His Last Appearance)

Kaz Hayashi vs. PAC ***3/4

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Alex Shelley ***1/2

*Colt Cabana (WWE) & Disco Machine’s (Retirement) Last Match in PWG; Special Referee: TARO*
Disco Machine & Kikutaro vs. Colt Cabana & Top Gun Talwar **3/4 (LMAO; Good Send-Off To Cabana By PWG; I’ll Miss That Funny Son of A Bitch)

Chris Hero vs. Davey Richards **3/4 (Richards is Just God Awful in This One. Screaming & Running Like A Bitch From Hero After Manning Up Against Low Ki is Stupid)

Karl Anderson, Lil’ Cholo & NOSAWA vs. Rocky Romero, TJ Perkins & Ronin *** (Glad Cholo Got Better Since ’03; I Really Enjoyed This Match)

*No Disqualification Match*
Kevin Steen vs. Joey Ryan ***1/4-***1/2

*Note: LOL At Roderick Strong & Dino Winwood Firing Colt Cabana Who Was Already Leaving PWG*​


----------



## Spartanlax

Ordered Maximum Overdraft, looks like an awesome show. And PaiMei, thanks for the heads up about HBK/HHH...I'll go watch it.


----------



## Caligula

*Fight Of The Century *

Colt Cabana vs. Sal Rinauro - **1/4
Bobby Dempsey vs. Shane Hagadorn - Dud
McGuinness vs. Daniels vs. Lethal vs. Castagnoli - ***1/2
Aries/Strong vs. Briscoes vs. Airborne vs. Evans/Sydal - ***3/4
Homicide/Whitmer vs. Corino/Pearce - ***
KENTA vs. Davey Richards - ****
Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe - ****3/4

Overall - ***3/4


----------



## huthutraul

Just got my roh grab bag in the mail. I got...

. Straight Shootin with Butch Reed

. Straight Shootin with The Midnight Express

. Straight Shootin with The Fantastics

. Straight Shootin with Jushin "THUNDER" Liger

. Straight Shootin with jim Cornette & Percy-Pringle


----------



## Blasko

I'm afraid to get one of the grab bags, tbh. 

The chances are I will get everything I hate. My luck is that bad.


----------



## Sephiroth

Garoon & Ziegler (and Berman a few months ago) from 411mania rated Briscoes vs. MCMG the full 5 stars.

looks like 411mania has their match of the year.



-Blasko- said:


> I'm afraid to get one of the grab bags, tbh.
> 
> The chances are I will get everything I hate. My luck is that bad.


what's wrong with The Best of Teddy Hart, Vol. 1 - 5?


----------



## Caligula

I might end up giving it 5 too. I've only seen it once, so I didn't wanna give it 5 after only watching it one time. Probably the best tag match I've ever seen, I have the DVD coming today or tomorrow.


----------



## Sephiroth

i saw it live and only gave it **** 3/4 since you know, i saw it live and might be a little partial to it.

but since viewing it again, i kept the same rating. i'm thinking about giving it the full 5 now too since i immediately and undoubtedly thought Dragon vs. KENTA from Driven was 5 stars and the tag match is imo, better.


----------



## Caligula

The only flaw in the match I could see was the execution of the finisher was less than perfect.


----------



## Blasko

Should be noted that I have gotten my hands on joshi. 

And it should be noted it makes SHIMMER looks like 2nd grader girls during school recess.


----------



## Caligula

Don't insult the WOMEN ATHLETES of SHIMMER


----------



## Blasko

CaliGula said:


> Don't insult the WOMEN ATHLETES of SHIMMER


 I did about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Sephiroth

CaliGula said:


> Don't insult the WOMEN ATHLETES of SHIMMER


Joshi makes SHIMMER look like the WWE Divas...or worse, Luna Vachon in a thong


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> Should be noted that I have gotten my hands on joshi.
> 
> And it should be noted it makes SHIMMER looks like 2nd grader girls during school recess.


SHIMMER is really good for Women's wrestling but the Dreamslam shows make it look really fucking rediculous tbh.

Manami Toyota > All other women's wrestlers.


----------



## Guest

My DVD Grab bag arrived this morning

AAW Stars & Stripes
1PW Fan Slam; Up Close & Personal with Bret Hart
ROH Straight Shootin' with James Mitchell
ROH Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
ROH The Best of The Briscoe Brothers; Tag Team Excellence

Not bad, could of been better but I still got 2 DVD's I wanted. (Briscoes & Rotunda).


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> SHIMMER is really good for Women's wrestling but the Dreamslam shows make it look really fucking rediculous tbh.
> 
> Manami Toyota > All other women's wrestlers.


 I've actually been watching a lot of Amazing Kong and Akira Hokuto recently. 

Speaking of which, I need to pick up the Dreamslam shows...If I can find them...


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> I've actually been watching a lot of Amazing Kong and Akira Hokuto recently.
> 
> Speaking of which, I need to pick up the Dreamslam shows...If I can find them...


Akira Hokuto vs Shinobu Kandori at Dreamslam = *****

Meltzer rated another match at that show ***** too but I only rated it like **** 1/4. To be fair though I should rewatch the show, I reviewed Dreamslam 1 and it's in the star reviews thread. Dreamslam II's main event though is another ***** match and might just be the best tag match I've ever seen.


----------



## Sephiroth

i think i'm gonna pick up a grab bag or two when i go to the 9/15 show. hopefully they still have them then


----------



## Guest

sephy37 said:


> i think i'm gonna pick up a grab bag or two when i go to the 9/15 show. hopefully they still have them then


I don't think they will.



ROHHelp said:


> Just wanted to let everybody know that the DVD Grab Bags will only be available to order through the weekend.
> 
> If you've already ordered a grab bag, and want to order more, you can list the DVD's you already received in the Special Instructions section and we'll make sure you don't get duplicates. We can't guarantee what items you'll get, but we'll make sure they're not the same.


----------



## Sephiroth

David said:


> I don't think they will.


oh man, that really sucks. oh well, hopefully if the grab bags were a big success then they will do it again


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> Akira Hokuto vs Shinobu Kandori at Dreamslam = *****
> 
> Meltzer rated another match at that show ***** too but I only rated it like **** 1/4. To be fair though I should rewatch the show, I reviewed Dreamslam 1 and it's in the star reviews thread. Dreamslam II's main event though is another ***** match and might just be the best tag match I've ever seen.


 Shinobu's blade job was one of the sickest things I've seen that isn't apart of a death/hardcore match. 

Seriously, the ring's canvis was 85% of Shinobu's blood.


----------



## huthutraul

Anybody know what the next roh dvd sale is,after buy 3 get 1 free


----------



## Guest

huthutraul said:


> Anybody know what the next roh dvd sale is,after buy 3 get 1 free


We should find out in a few hours. I am thinking 10%/15% off if you spend over a certain amount

Edit.



Newswire said:


> August 17th: Check www.ROHwrestling.com starting this afternoon to save 20-25% on EVERY ITEM at ROHwrestling.com. This includes live event tickets to all upcoming shows including next week in Hartford and Manhattan plus PPV tapings on 9/15 in Chicago and 10/6 in Edison, NJ. The Briscoes vs. Necro Butcher & Mad Man Pondo feud in FIP is now out on DVD at ROHwrestling.com. Check out FIP "Dangerous Intentions 2007" for the first chapter with Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher and Jay Briscoe vs. Mad Man Pondo in crazy matches plus: Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards in an I Quit FIP World Heavyweight Title Match; Colt Cabana & Erick Stevens vs. Larry Sweeney & Claudio Castagnoli; Gran Akuma vs. Erick Stevens vs. Seth Delay vs. Jigsaw; Black Market vs. Sal Rinauro & Chasyn Rance; Allison Danger vs. Lexi Fyfe; Shingo vs. Hallowicked and more!!! Also out now is FIP "In Full Force 2007" with Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Mad Man Pondo in a hardcore brawl plus: The Strong vs. Richards feud ends in a 2/3 Fall FIP World Heavyweight Title Match; Colt Cabana vs. Larry Sweeney; Gran Akuma vs. Erick Stevens; Sean Waltman vs. Chasyn Rance; Jigsaw vs. Shingo; Seth Delay vs. Hallowicked; Black Market vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Sal Rinauro plus more. See The Briscoes at their most hardcore against the death match duo of Necro & Pondo. Save 20-25% on these titles and all the latest from ROH, SHIMMER, TNA, WWE and many other promotions starting this afternoon at ROHwrestling.com. Check the main page of ROHwrestling.com for all the details.


----------



## Platt

2 more grab bags in:

FIP The Unusual Suspects
FIP Heatsroke 05 Night 1
SS with Mike Rotunda
SS with Marc Mero
SS with Steve Corino (Already have)
SS with Percy Pringle
Best Of Gen Next
AAW Scars and Stripes (Got in my bag yesterday )
IWA Summer Attitude 2
1PW Fight Club 2

Might have to order some more this afternoon in the 25% off sale $11.25 a bag :shocked:


----------



## JD13

Gotta pick me up a grab bag. i wasnt gonna order any stuff until i finished my current stack of DVDs, but 25% off might change my mind.


----------



## KingKicks

My ROH Order that was shipped on the 17th of July has FINALLY arrived (5 weeks after it should have). I thought it was lost but it seems that it was stuck in the sorting office's backlog.

ROH Reborn Again
ROH A Fight At The Roxbury
ROH At Our Best
ROH Night Of Champions


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Just ordered 

2 Japan Show
Respect is Earned
Good Times Great Memories

Should be a really good order judging by everyones opinions on those shows, the guys at 411mania even went as far as saying that GTGM is a better show then MM! Which is a probibly the best thign you could say about an ROH show.


----------



## Claymore

Got my DVD Grab Bag into today. Not too shabby at all -

Best of Roderick Strong
WWE Armageddon 2006
Straight Shootin with Tom Pritchard
IWC Revengeance 3
BCW Elite 8 (But the card looks alright - Sabin/Shelley is proabbly the best pick out of the bunch)

Anyways not a bad lot, plus with the sale on. I think I might pick up another, but I will definitely state what ones I got so you don't get duplicates.

On another note my Death Rey Shirt arrived, which came along with a signed photo of Sara Del Rey very cool indeed.


----------



## Thats_howIroll

Thinking of something along the lines of;

*Chikara:*
Time Will Prove Everything
Rey De Voladores

Maybe's: KOTN2, Anniversario?

*IWA:MS:*
HURT
Winter Wars

Maybe's: Sunday Bloody Sunday, April Bloodshowers: The Final, Phenomenal Invasion 2, Point Proven

*PWG:*
Holy Diver Down
ASWVN2

Maybe's: Based On A True Story, Guitarmageddon II, ASWVN2

Should anything be taking out. I'm thinking of taking Sunday Bloody Sunday & April Bloodshowers: The Final out.

EDIT: The total cost is close to 300 before shipping and currency change (ordering from two different sites). Maybe, just tell me the must haves from the companies. Thanks.


----------



## Platt

Claymore said:


> Got my DVD Grab Bag into today. Not too shabby at all -
> 
> Best of Roderick Strong
> WWE Armageddon 2006
> Straight Shootin with Tom Pritchard
> IWC Revengeance 3
> BCW Elite 8 (But the card looks alright - Sabin/Shelley is proabbly the best pick out of the bunch)
> 
> Anyways not a bad lot, plus with the sale on. I think I might pick up another, but I will definitely state what ones I got so you don't get duplicates.
> 
> On another note my Death Rey Shirt arrived, which came along with a signed photo of Sara Del Rey very cool indeed.


:shocked: How did you get the picture i can only see dvds and shirts on her site.


----------



## Duke Silver

The 20-25% sale is now up on the website.



> *DVD GRAB BAGS- LAST CHANCE TO PURCHASE THEM IS THIS WEEKEND!!!*
> As a special ONE DAY bonus, all Grab Bags purchased on Friday, August 17th between 12:30pm EST and 11:59pm EST will receive a 6th item for free. Your free item could be a DVD, T-Shirt, Figure, or any other type of mystery item.


I think I'll have to pick up a few bags.


----------



## KingKicks

WORLD said:


> The 20-25% sale is now up on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll have to pick up a few bags.


Oh shit, and i just used up the rest of my money.


----------



## Claymore

Platt said:


> :shocked: How did you get the picture i can only see dvds and shirts on her site.


I order the shirt off her Myspace mate. She is fantastic to talk to and extremely helpful, I didn't know how to add the extra five bucks for shipping. So I e-mailed her and she was cool with everything, sent the shirt out quickly and got a cool personalised photo with signature...

Try ordering a shirt from her myspace Platt, or just ask her. As I said she's one cool lady indeed...


----------



## Platt

Claymore said:


> I order the shirt off her Myspace mate. She is fantastic to talk to and extremely helpful, I didn't know how to add the extra five bucks for shipping. So I e-mailed her and she was cool with everything, sent the shirt out quickly and got a cool personalised photo with signature...
> 
> Try ordering a shirt from her myspace Platt, or just ask her. As I said she's one cool lady indeed...



I might email her then i once tried to get the dvd and shirt off her site but couldn't work out how to add them both to one order.

Also ROH have found the perfect way to take all my money in one week . But if they do this again someone seriously needs to look at the postage for them they must be losing as much as they make, the 2 lots of bags i've got so far cost them $20 to send when i only paid $9.50.


----------



## Claymore

Platt said:


> I might email her then i once tried to get the dvd and shirt off her site but couldn't work out how to add them both to one order.
> 
> Also ROH have found the perfect way to take all my money in one week . But if they do this again someone seriously needs to look at the postage for them they must be losing as much as they make, the 2 lots of bags i've got so far cost them $20 to send when i only paid $9.50.


Speaking of Grab Bags, just ordered another one off the site with the sale..

If you already got one in, remember to write what you got in the special comments to make sure you don't get any duplicates..


----------



## Platt

Claymore said:


> Speaking of Grab Bags, just ordered another one off the site with the sale..
> 
> If you already got one in, remember to write what you got in the special comments to make sure you don't get any duplicates..


I did glad they said you could do that or i probably wouldn't of risked getting any more. They also said when i emailed them before that if they don't have enough choices left to give you however many bags you ordered without duplicates they'll offer you a refund rather than just give you duplicates.


----------



## drogseth

Just got my Grab Bag with 2 not so good one okay and 2 good.

The not so goods:
SS Francine
FWA Vendetta 05 Fan Slam

The Okay:
BCW Regeneration X

The Good:
The best of The Rottweilwes
The best of Spanky


----------



## Claymore

I've heard the Francine shoot isn't too bad at all, so don't get too disheartned with it..


----------



## drogseth

Claymore said:


> I've heard the Francine shoot isn't too bad at all, so don't get too disheartned with it..


Them 5 DVds for $15, I am not dishartned at all. I am just not a fan of hers.


----------



## Claymore

drogseth said:


> Them 5 DVds for $15, I am not dishartned at all. I am just not a fan of hers.


Yeah true...

If your not a fan of hers, obviously you might not get the same enjoyment out of the shoot as fans of hers. I've never seen it myself, so just going on word of mouth.

And as you said, you got some pretty good ones there


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I never knew there was a Best Of: Spanky, I'll have to go check and see if the matches are any good.

Edit: Looked at the Best of: Spanky matches and it seems like a good best of, and I looked at the Best Of: Roderick Strong and I saw that has some good matches and might pick that up if it's on the $10 sale.


----------



## Caligula

> If you've already ordered a grab bag, and want to order more, you can list the DVD's you already received in the Special Instructions section and we'll make sure you don't get duplicates. We can't guarantee what items you'll get, but we'll make sure they're not the same.


I might just list of some the DVDs I *really* don't want instead. How are they gonna know I didn't really order one?


----------



## -Mystery-

I wanna buy some grab bags but I have to go school shopping (aka buy shirts from Vinny Mac). I wish WWE didn't produce so many kick ass shirts.


----------



## Guest

CaliGula said:


> I might just list of some the DVDs I *really* don't want instead. How are they gonna know I didn't really order one?


Your order history, email address, etc is stored on their computer?


----------



## Caligula

David said:


> Your order history, email address, etc is stored on their computer?


I'll make a new account.


----------



## watts63

sephy37 said:


> sounds like a must buy :agree:


Yeah Night One is a must buy. I thought it was the best PWG show this year so far (even tho DDT4 & Four Annivearsy Show had something to say about that when those shows finally come out). Thank god Romero had shorts on lol. He was talking how great it was being a wrestler & at the same time acting like a model & washing his balls lol.


----------



## Guest

CaliGula said:


> I'll make a new account.


With no order history. Good luck with your plan.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Yeah, I was going to buy the 7 newest roh shows with this sale, but I decided to go in the direction of buying grab bags. I think I'll buy 2 maybe 3. We'll see.


----------



## Caligula

David said:


> With no order history. Good luck with your plan.


Saying I bought the grab bag when I went to the ROH show last weekend would help tbf.


----------



## Guest

CaliGula said:


> Saying I bought the grab bag when I went to the ROH show last weekend would help tbf.


Yeah it would. I hope your plan works. I had to cancel my order before after realising I had worked my bills out wrong :cuss:


----------



## huthutraul

Since my first grab bag was 5 straight shootin series dvd's, do you think it would be weird to ask for very few of them in my next order? I am thinking of getting 2 or 3 more grab bags.


----------



## Ste

My DVDs still haven't arrived, and i ordered them 2 weeks ago today :cuss:

If i don't get them tomorrow, i won't be able to get them until probably Friday, so that will be 3 weeks :sad:


----------



## Caligula

huthutraul said:


> Since my first grab bag was 5 straight shootin series dvd's, do you think it would be weird to ask for very few of them in my next order? I am thinking of getting 2 or 3 more grab bags.


Just list the DVDs you got in the Special instructions box and they'll probably comply with your wishes.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Dre said:


> My DVDs still haven't arrived, and i ordered them 2 weeks ago today :cuss:
> 
> If i don't get them tomorrow, i won't be able to get them until probably Friday, so that will be 3 weeks :sad:


Your are not counting non-business days on that order are you?


----------



## wwefanatic411

I'm looking at a bunch of FIP dvds to add to my list to buy eventually. The ones that caught my eye are:
Emergence
New Year's Classic
Unfinished Business
New Dawn Rising
Dangerous Intentions (but only for Punk/AmDrag, The Heartbreak Express vs. Aaron Epic & Kahagas, and the FIP title match. So if someone knows where I can download those maches and save money that be awsome.)
Bring The Pain
Unstoppable
Sold Out
Big Year One Bash Night 1 & 2
X-Factor
Strength In Numbers
Second Year Spectacular Night 1
All Or Nothing
Cage of Pain
Florida Rumble 2006
New Years Classic 2007
Unfinished Business 2007
In Full Force 2007
Strong vs Evans

What ones should I take off and are there any DVDs i left off that I should put on? BTW I dont own *any* FIP DVDs.


----------



## drogseth

The Usual Suspect is bad, stay away far far away.


----------



## JD13

I was in HMV today and picked up XPW: After the fall for £7.95. I have no idea what i was thinking.
Anyway last time i orderd off ROH it was the 25% of your next order deal. I was thinking of putting another order on, will it automaticaly take the 25% off my order or will i have to put it in the options box?
Also with the 25% off sale on at the moment will they be ok about taking 50% off my order?


----------



## Platt

JD13 said:


> I was in HMV today and picked up XPW: After the fall for £7.95. I have no idea what i was thinking.
> Anyway last time i orderd off ROH it was the 25% of your next order deal. I was thinking of putting another order on, will it automaticaly take the 25% off my order or will i have to put it in the options box?
> Also with the 25% off sale on at the moment will they be ok about taking 50% off my order?


Never heard of that offer before you sure you read it right. Its 25% off your current order not off your next one.


----------



## Ste

JD13 said:


> I was in HMV today and picked up XPW: After the fall for £7.95. I have no idea what i was thinking.
> Anyway last time i orderd off ROH it was the 25% of your next order deal. I was thinking of putting another order on, will it automaticaly take the 25% off my order or will i have to put it in the options box?
> Also with the 25% off sale on at the moment will they be ok about taking 50% off my order?


As in the one in Liverpool town?

Damn, i would have quite liked to have got that, and had a chuckle at it.


----------



## JD13

^^^ yeah, the one in bold street.



Platt said:


> Never heard of that offer before you sure you read it right. Its 25% off your current order not off your next one.


Im sure it was 25% off my next order and nothing was taken off the price on the order i put in. Or maybe im just stupid.


----------



## Spartanlax

My grab-bag consisted of SS w/ Liger, 1PW A Cruel Twist Of Fate, SS w/ Paul Ellering, FIP Payback, and NWA Saints & Sinners. Not too bad, but I was hoping for a bit better. I owe Cali 25k points though


----------



## FallenAngel88

I am getting back into ROH after watching the crap that was Hard Justice I need some new wrestling to eat.Is it worth paying 39.00 dollars for Good Times,Great Memories and Supercard of Honor II (I think the one with Jacobs/Whitmer Steel Cage Match) can some one give me reviews


----------



## huthutraul

So is this grab bag special where you get an extra item, all day today?


----------



## Caligula

Spartanlax said:


> My grab-bag consisted of SS w/ Liger, 1PW A Cruel Twist Of Fate, SS w/ Paul Ellering, FIP Payback, and NWA Saints & Sinners. Not too bad, but I was hoping for a bit better. I owe Cali 25k points though


lmao, I'm gonna order a couple of them later today.


pnts plz


----------



## Platt

JD13 said:


> ^^^ yeah, the one in bold street.
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure it was 25% off my next order and nothing was taken off the price on the order i put in. Or maybe im just stupid.


You have to put the code in when you make the order if you didn't do that nothing would of been taken off.


----------



## -Mystery-

Spartanlax said:


> My grab-bag consisted of SS w/ Liger, 1PW A Cruel Twist Of Fate, SS w/ Paul Ellering, FIP Payback, and NWA Saints & Sinners. Not too bad, but I was hoping for a bit better. I owe Cali 25k points though


You've got a ****1/2 in that grab bag (Punk/Cabana from Payback).


----------



## JD13

Platt said:


> You have to put the code in when you make the order if you didn't do that nothing would of been taken off.


i was right, i just put an order in and there was 25% off my order. Also i put the code in to get 25% off my next order.
My order:
Respect is earned
Live in Tokyo
Live in Osaka
UWA vs Toryumon night 1
Mid-south wrestling giants, heroes, midgets and villains
DVD grab bag
program grab bag

now im off to spend more money on IVP and SMV.


----------



## huthutraul

Just placed my order, I got...

fyf finale

Super Card of Honor 2

Good Times Great Memories

and 3 DVD Grab Bags (with an extra item in each)


----------



## JD13

^^^ great choice.
I just put an order in at IVP:
1 x NOAH 07/18/2005 July 18th 2005 (3 Discs) $8.99 
1 x Best of Stan Hansen $2.99 
1 x Best of Vader $2.99 
1 x AJW Dreamslam 2 (2 Discs) $5.99 
1 x Best of Ric Flair V.2 (IVP Custom Comp) $2.99 
1 x Best of Necro Butcher $2.99 
1 x Best of Onita V.1 $2.99 
1 x Best of Cactus Jack $2.99 
1 x Best of Great Sasuke (IVP/Buythematch.com custom comp) $2.99 
1 x Best of Kobashi vs. Kawada V.1 $3.99 
1 x ROH Invades Japan V.2 (IVP Custom Comp) $2.99 
1 x Best of Jushin Lyger V.2 $2.99 
1 x Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC V.1 $2.99 
1 x Best of Misawa V.4 $2.99 
1 x Best of Mistico V.1 $2.99 
1 x Best of Dynamite Kid (2 Discs) $5.99 
1 x Best of Hayabusa: Legacy of V.1 (2 Discs) $5.99 
1 x Best of Great Muta V.2 $2.99 
1 x Toryumon 05/09/2007 May 9th 2007 $2.99 
1 x Best of Reslo V.01


----------



## Future Star

huthutraul said:


> Just placed my order, I got...
> 
> fyf finale
> 
> Super Card of Honor 2
> 
> Good Times Great Memories
> 
> and 3 DVD Grab Bags (with an extra item in each)


Great order, if the Grab Bag is half as good as that your ok


----------



## JD13

Just put an order in at High-Spots, need to catch up with PWG.
All star weekend V night 1 & 2
70/30
Album of the year


----------



## bmxmadb53

3 Grab Bag Of 5 DVD's $44.85 

Tax Total - $0.00 
Product Total - $44.85 
Shipping Total - $7.95 
Discount Total - $8.97 
Grand Total - $43.83 

Atta boy me.


----------



## McQueen

I'm tempted to get a grab bag but I'd probably get things I already have and the last things I need right now is more DVD's :lmao


----------



## Caligula

I've decided against getting the grab bags. I realized spending $30+ and not even knowing what I'm getting is somewhat unintelligent.


----------



## Rated R Poster

JD13 said:


> ^^^ great choice.
> I just put an order in at IVP:
> 1 x NOAH 07/18/2005 July 18th 2005 (3 Discs) $8.99
> 1 x Best of Stan Hansen $2.99
> 1 x Best of Vader $2.99
> 1 x AJW Dreamslam 2 (2 Discs) $5.99
> 1 x Best of Ric Flair V.2 (IVP Custom Comp) $2.99
> 1 x Best of Necro Butcher $2.99
> 1 x Best of Onita V.1 $2.99
> 1 x Best of Cactus Jack $2.99
> 1 x Best of Great Sasuke (IVP/Buythematch.com custom comp) $2.99
> 1 x Best of Kobashi vs. Kawada V.1 $3.99
> 1 x ROH Invades Japan V.2 (IVP Custom Comp) $2.99
> 1 x Best of Jushin Lyger V.2 $2.99
> *1 x Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC V.1 $2.99 *
> 1 x Best of Misawa V.4 $2.99
> 1 x Best of Mistico V.1 $2.99
> 1 x Best of Dynamite Kid (2 Discs) $5.99
> 1 x Best of Hayabusa: Legacy of V.1 (2 Discs) $5.99
> 1 x Best of Great Muta V.2 $2.99
> 1 x Toryumon 05/09/2007 May 9th 2007 $2.99
> 1 x Best of Reslo V.01



Enjoy that. Kobashi vs. Misawa is my favorite match. Am I the only one who doesnt see these grab bags on ROH? can anyone point me in the right direction.


----------



## Future Star

CaliGula said:


> I've decided against getting the grab bags. I realized spending $30+ and not even knowing what I'm getting is somewhat unintelligent.


Thats what ive thought the whole time


----------



## phrostbyte

CaliGula said:


> I've decided against getting the grab bags. I realized spending $30+ and not even knowing what I'm getting is somewhat unintelligent.


Yeah, I agree with that. I'm pretty pissed as the Hero shirt I wanted to buy, is no longer on the ROH site. It is either sold out, or they are not going to get anymore shirts. Which if that is the case, will suck.

I want to do an ROH order and catch up, but I have no cash


----------



## GenerationNeXt

phrostbyte said:


> Yeah, I agree with that. I'm pretty pissed as the Hero shirt I wanted to buy, is no longer on the ROH site. It is either sold out, or they are not going to get anymore shirts. Which if that is the case, will suck.
> 
> I want to do an ROH order and catch up, but I have no cash


The Hero shirt with the CH? I highly doubt ROH would stop selling them, they're really popular it seems,so I bet it's just sold out.

I might get some ROH dvds with the money I get from selling some old video games, or I might buy Bioshock for my 360.


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS Gory Days 3 - A Family Reunion*
1. Captain Rooney vs. L.A. Warren - *3/4
2. Drake Younger vs. Vortekz - ***
3. Mickie Knuckles vs. Chrisjen Hayme - ***
4. HyZaya w/ Uncle ****** vs. Cash Flo - **
5. Chuck Taylor vs. Nate Webb - ***1/4
6. Chris Hero vs. Chris Hamrick - **3/4
7. Ricky Morton vs. Tracy Smothers - **1/4
8. Rollin Hard vs. Corporal Robinson - **1/2
9. Barbed Wire Bats - Freak Show vs. Ian Rotten - ***3/4
10. Fans Bring The Weapons - Mad Man Pondo & 2 Tuff Tony vs. Tank & Insane Lane - ***1/4

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## Blasko

For once, I have to disagree with McQueen. 

Hokuto/Kandori wasn't the full five.

I'm sorry.


----------



## Caligula

Jushin Liger vs. Bryan Danielson - Weekend Of Thunder - ***3/4


----------



## Duke Silver

I just placed an order for a couple of Grab Bags, Domination and AFATR, but only the Bags are listed in my reciept. The final price indicates that all items where bought though.. It's kind of confusing. I've emailed ROH asking them what's going on. Has anyone else encountered a similar problem?


----------



## Platt

JD13 said:


> i was right, i just put an order in and there was 25% off my order. Also i put the code in to get 25% off my next order.
> My order:
> Respect is earned
> Live in Tokyo
> Live in Osaka
> UWA vs Toryumon night 1
> Mid-south wrestling giants, heroes, midgets and villains
> DVD grab bag
> program grab bag
> 
> now im off to spend more money on IVP and SMV.


There was 25% taken off *this* order because you put the code in.


----------



## S-Mac

Teddy Hart vs Pac - 1PW Fight Club ***3/4


----------



## phrostbyte

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> The Hero shirt with the CH? I highly doubt ROH would stop selling them, they're really popular it seems,so I bet it's just sold out.


Yeah, the blue one. I hope it is sold out, as they havent yet sold out of Dragon, Aries or Delirious Shirts, and they were all put up on the ROH site at the same time.

Also, for some reason I keep watching Manhatten Mayhem lately. I just love watching that show.


----------



## peep4life

Ordered a grab bag yesterday. Thought it would be fun to see what I get and the twenty bucks after shipping isn't going to kill me.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm going on a Chikara binge the rest of this weekend. I'm behind and need to get caught up before Maximum Overdraft arrives. By the way, I'm probably gonna buy 2 grab bags. I better get atleast one Straight Shootin' and one Best Of in each bag.


----------



## huthutraul

I actually got nothing but straight shootin dvd's in my last grab bag and asked for less of them in the comments box when I ordered more.


----------



## -Mystery-

huthutraul said:


> I actually got nothing but straight shootin dvd's in my last grab bag and asked for less of them in the comments box when I ordered more.


I really wouldn't be pissed if one of my bags were all shoots because I love shoots and I don't own the one's they appear to be giving out.


----------



## El Conquistador

Random question: Does anybody know the name of the event that held the Michael Shane vs. Paul London street fight match?


----------



## Spartanlax

^Unscripted, mabes? It was around that show, pretty sure it was that one though.

Mystery, I guarantee you'll get at least two SS from your grab bags...probably more. Most people are getting one or two in each bag.


----------



## peers

M.W. said:


> Random question: Does anybody know the name of the event that held the Michael Shane vs. Paul London street fight match?


ROH Unscripted, i think in 02...

Can someone give me star ratings for PWG's Uncanny X-Mas? And, if possible, some kind of humour rating.

EDIT: Also looking for ratings/review for Dragon Gate infinity 58 and IWA-MS When Hero Met Punk


----------



## -Mystery-

Unscripted is the show with Shane/London. 

Yeah, you're probably right, Spartan. Everyone seems to be getting atleast one shoot and one Best Of in each bag. Like I said, I'll be satisfied if I get atleast one of each in my bags.


----------



## El Conquistador

Thanks for the help, guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## Blasko

My friend lucked out and got Joe vs Kobashi in his grab bag.

:no:


----------



## Spartanlax

Well, I got three Grab Bags coming, two of them with the 6th item (goddamn, why did I order one on Thursday?!), so even if there's some stuff I already have or don't want...ebay. Ebay is godly.


----------



## -Mystery-

-Blasko- said:


> My friend lucked out and got Joe vs Kobashi in his grab bag.
> 
> :no:


Really? That's pretty damn cool. I'm quite surprised ROH would include a show like that in a grab bag.


----------



## Platt

-Mystery- said:


> Unscripted is the show with Shane/London.
> 
> Yeah, you're probably right, Spartan. Everyone seems to be getting atleast one shoot and one Best Of in each bag. Like I said, I'll be satisfied if I get atleast one of each in my bags.


You should do i got 6 shoots from 4 bags and there was at least one in each bag.


----------



## watts63

Joe vs. Kobashi in the grab bag? I take everything back I said about it.


----------



## KingKicks

-Blasko- said:


> My friend lucked out and got Joe vs Kobashi in his grab bag.
> 
> :no:


Wow I could understand ROH putting some crap show like How We Roll in a grab bag but Joe vs. Kobashi!..just wow.


----------



## Blasko

If it makes you feel better, Aside from Joe vs Kobashi and one other DVD, he got shit. 

:side:


----------



## -Mystery-

-Blasko- said:


> If it makes you feel better, Aside from Joe vs Kobashi and one other DVD, he got shit.
> 
> :side:


Just curious, what else did he get?


----------



## Horselover Fat

My grab bag had:

Unified
GBH Night 2
Wrestlemania Anthology
Royal Rumble Anthology
SHIMMER WOMEN'S ATHLETES Vol 4


----------



## Role Model

That's pretty good, I guess.


----------



## -Mystery-

WCW said:


> My grab bag had:
> 
> Unified
> GBH Night 2
> Wrestlemania Anthology
> Royal Rumble Anthology
> SHIMMER WOMEN'S ATHLETES Vol 4


That's it? You got pretty ripped off, tbh.


----------



## Horselover Fat

-Mystery- said:


> That's it? You got pretty ripped off, tbh.


It doesn't have enough WOMEN'S ATHLETES for my taste.


----------



## Caligula

Enjoy those WOMEN ATHLETES.


----------



## Role Model

No Amazing Kong = Not worth watching sadly.


----------



## -Mystery-

Role Model said:


> No Amazing Kong = Not worth watching sadly.


Amazing Kong = Greatness

I had a dream once that Kong appeared on ECW once and killed the Extreme Expose girls. Great dream....


----------



## Spartanlax

Whoever is calling Amazing Kong a women or an athlete needs a stiff punch to the mouth.


----------



## Role Model

What should it be called?


----------



## Blasko

-Mystery- said:


> Just curious, what else did he get?


One of the Secret of the rings with Raven.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Chikara Aniversario!*
1. Brodie Lee vs. Retail Dragon - *3/4
2. Hydra & UltraMantis Black vs. Olsen Twins - *1/2
3. Shayne Hawke vs. Create-a-Wrestler - *3/4
4. Los Ice Creams & Mitch Ryder vs. El Pantera, Player Uno & Lince Dorado - ***1/4
5. Drakon Yuki vs. Kagrra - **
6. Dr. Cube & Call-Me-Kevin vs. Dusto Bunny & Gii the Space Pirate - N/R
7. Max Boyer vs. Pelle Primeau - **1/4
8. The Colony vs. Equinox, Shane Storm & Mike Quackenbush - ***
9. Eddie Kingston & Ruckus vs. Delirious & Hallowicked - ***
10. Chris Hero, Larry Sweeney & Claudio Castagnoli vs. F.I.S.T. & Chuck Taylor - ***1/2

Overall show rating - **3/4


----------



## Caligula

Spartanlax said:


> Whoever is calling Amazing Kong a women or an athlete needs a stiff punch to the mouth.













It may not be a WOMAN, but it's an ATHLETE.


----------



## Sephiroth

My Grab Bag Included:
Good Times, Great Memories
Straight Shootin with CM Punk & Samoa Joe
NOAH Destiny
Best of Homicide: MVP of 2003
FYF: Finale

...er i mean my imaginary one did (even tho i have all of thos eexcept NOAH Destiny)


----------



## Blasko

Amazing Kong vs Stalker Ichikawa is my current MOTY of 05.


----------



## JD13

Ive been trying to put an order in on SmartMarkVideo since friday, but i cant.
Ive tryed 3 cards all of which have money on, and they wont work. Im getting pissed now because i realy want to place an order. 
Usualy it works fine. Has anybody else had any difficulty?


----------



## Rated R Poster

^^Just send a money order then. It ll take an extra few days but at least you'll be able to complete the order.


----------



## watts63

My PWG Use Your Illusion IV has arrived. I'll be posting the results later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Rated R Poster

Are those the ones you waited 2 months for?


----------



## watts63

Rated R Poster said:


> Are those the ones you waited 2 months for?


No. It's from PWG. They mistake my order back on thursday with giving me another copy of ASWV Night 1 instead of Use Your Illusion IV.


----------



## TeamXtreme412

You sellin that extra copy?


----------



## watts63

TeamXtreme412 said:


> You sellin that extra copy?


I was going to but...I end up having to give it to my Godfather as a birthday gift because I forgot to get him a gift.


----------



## Fijian Warrior

I ordered 2 DVD bags from ROH yesterday, did anybody here order any? If so, what DVD's did you get?


----------



## Sephiroth

Fijian Warrior said:


> I ordered 2 DVD bags from ROH yesterday, did anybody here order any? If so, what DVD's did you get?


people have been mostly getting shoots, best ofs, some other promotion dvds (SHIMMER, AAW, TNA, 1PW, FIP), and maybe one ROH show


----------



## Fijian Warrior

^Ok cool, cant wait to see what I get


----------



## watts63

Fijian Warrior said:


> ^Ok cool, cant wait to see what I get


Someone even got the Joe vs. Kobashi show.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

Can anyone suggest any really good FIP dvds. I've been starting to get interested in their cards and I see that Briscoes are feuding with Necro/Pondo for tag titles and that sounds insane. Anyone know what DVDs has the best matches of that tag title feud and the best DVDs to get overall??? Thanks.


----------



## watts63

*PWG Use Your Illusion IV*

*60 Minute Iron Man Match*
Super Dragon vs. Joey Ryan ****1/2-****3/4 (Terrific Iron Man Match; It Went 60+ Minutes Because It Was A Tie; Duff Drop Off The Top Rope To The Outside Was Sick; Dragon Landed On His F’N Neck)

*CHIKARA Special Attraction Match*
Mike Quackenbush, Gran Akuma & Icarus vs. Larry Sweeney, Hallowicked & Jigsaw ***1/2 (Why They Didn’t Bring Them Back…Only God Knows; Sweeney Owns)

*PWG Championship*
Frankie Kazarian © vs. Ricky Reyes ***1/4-***1/2

*PWG Tag Team Championship*
Chris Bosh & Scott Lost © vs. Scorpio Sky & Quicksilver ***1/2-***3/4

Puma vs. Top Gun Talwar **3/4

UK Kid vs. Tony Stradlin **1/2

Scott Lost: So Cal Val You Little Slut.

Chris Bosh: I Fucked Her, I Fucker Her. Seriously

“We’re Gonna Wrestle Soon, Don’t Worry.”

“Bosh…Chris Bosh.”​


----------



## JD13

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> Can anyone suggest any really good FIP dvds. I've been starting to get interested in their cards and I see that Briscoes are feuding with Necro/Pondo for tag titles and that sounds insane. Anyone know what DVDs has the best matches of that tag title feud and the best DVDs to get overall??? Thanks.


Briscoes/Ncro & Pondo feud is from the last couple of releases, you should see them on the ROH homepage.
In terms of overall shows i thought impact of honor was good.


----------



## mrchrisieclass

Where do you buy ROH dvds from if you live in the UK?


----------



## KingKicks

mrchrisieclass said:


> Where do you buy ROH dvds from if you live in the UK?


Official ROH Site.


----------



## Claymore

mrchrisieclass said:


> Where do you buy ROH dvds from if you live in the UK?


You can purchase ROH DVD's from -

rohwrestling.com
highspots.com
Plus you can pick some up on e-bay

Hope this helps


----------



## RINGofHONOR_02

mrchrisieclass said:


> Where do you buy ROH dvds from if you live in the UK?


You can also buy them from:

http://www.twcfightshop.com
www.a-merchandise.co.uk

But I like most ppl on here prefer to just get them straight from www.rohwrestling.com

As it works out much cheaper for me with all the sales they have (buy 3 get 1 free, $10 for select items, 10%-30% off) even with shipping. Plus they have all the latest releases available within 2 months of the shows compared to U.K suppliers who get their titles atleast 6-12 months after their original release date, if your lucky!


----------



## Platt

RINGofHONOR_02 said:


> You can also buy them from:
> 
> http://www.twcfightshop.com
> www.a-merchandise.co.uk
> 
> But I like most ppl on here prefer to just get them straight from www.rohwrestling.com
> 
> As it works out much cheaper for me with all the sales they have (buy 3 get 1 free, $10 for select items, 10%-30% off) even with shipping. Plus they have all the latest releases available within 2 months of the shows compared to U.K suppliers who get their titles atleast 6-12 months after their original release date.


Not sure about TWC but a-merchadise is a rip off you'll be paying $26.00 for a show before shipping and direct from ROH it will only cost you $27.00 shipped.

But to whoever asked originally stick with the ROH site look out for the right sale for what your after ($10 for older shows, B3G1F for the rest) and go on ebay you can pick up alot of shows cheap on there specifically looked out for a user called outcastvideo he has 10-15 dvd up weekly and they often go very cheap.


----------



## JD13

ROH: the era of Honor begins
Christopher Street conection vs Da hit sqaud - NR(CSC made me sick)
Amazing Red vs Jay Briscoe - ***
Xavier vs Scoot Andrews - **
Boogie Nights vs Natural Born Sinners - **
Quiet Storm vs Chris Divine v Brian XL v Joel Maximo v Jose Maximo vs Amazing Red - **3/4(botch ridden spot fest)
Michael Shane/Oz vs Spanky/Ikaika Loa - NR-skipped it
Super Crazy vs Eddie Guerrero - ***1/4(too short for my liking)
Christopher Daniels vs Low-Ki v American Dragon - ****1/2(Awesome match)

Overall- this show sucked but the ME was well worth it.


----------



## Platt

About KOE



> The masters have been with the replicators for about 2 weeks and that's the usual turnaround time. I'm out of the loop now as it's over to *Alex* for delivery as they're coming straight to him.
> 
> should literally be any day now.
> Cheers
> len


Well based on that and the part i bolded the DVD should be out in the next 6 months if we're lucky


----------



## JD13

^^^ Im way past pissed at this point.


----------



## Platt

JD13 said:


> ^^^ Im way past pissed at this point.


The thing that has annoyed me most about this is it's now getting on for 6 weeks past when they should of shipped all because of this one match. The match that was shown on TV a week ago. SO i've waited 6 weeks longer than i should of just so i can see this one match, well now i've seen that match its the rest of the damn tournament that i haven't.


----------



## Claymore

Anyone who ordered a Figure Grab Bag got there's yet?...

I ordered one before, the DVD one and it was the DVD's that arrived fist?...


----------



## JD13

Yeah i watched the match on TWCfight, what did you think?


----------



## Blasko

Needs suggestions for 

AJW (Already ordering Dreamslam II)
More NOAH (Anything but the dome shows, Since i have.)

Ect.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

Platt said:


> Not sure about TWC but a-merchadise is a rip off you'll be paying $26.00 for a show before shipping and direct from ROH it will only cost you $27.00 shipped.
> 
> But to whoever asked originally stick with the ROH site look out for the right sale for what your after ($10 for older shows, B3G1F for the rest) and go on ebay you can pick up alot of shows cheap on there specifically looked out for a user called outcastvideo he has 10-15 dvd up weekly and they often go very cheap.



Does Outcastvideo ship to US without a problem?? I pay money orders on my Ebay purchases so would that be a problem mailing a money order that far, I've never mailed one that far? Thanks.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

JD13 said:


> Briscoes/Ncro & Pondo feud is from the last couple of releases, you should see them on the ROH homepage.
> In terms of overall shows i thought impact of honor was good.



Okay thanks. I'll be sure to pick some of those up. That feud sounds worth the price itself.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Night Of Champions*

*Four Corner Survival*
BJ Whitmer vs. Dixie vs. Matt Styker vs. Alex Arion - **

The SAT and Quiet Storm vs. Special K - ** (A Pretty terrible scramble match)

The Backseat Boyz vs. Dunn and Marcos - **1/4

*#1 Contender's Trophy & FWA title match*
Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams - ****1/4 (Very good match - MOTN)

Homicide & Da Hit Squad vs. Samoa Joe, CW Anderso & Jack Victory - **1/2 (Decent Brawl)

The Carnage Crew vs. Mase and Hotstuff Hernandez - ** (Hernandez was the only positive about this match)

*ROH Tag Team Title Match*
AJ Styles & Amazing Red vs. Jay & Mark Brisoe - ***3/4 {This tag match had alot of spots but they were great spots, couple of botches though. Also featured an incredible ending)

Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch - ***1/2 (Another incredible ending)

CM Punk & Ace Steel vs. Raven & Colt Cabana - *** (an ok tag match)

*ROH World Title Match*
Xavier vs. Samoa Joe - ***1/4 (Alot better then i thought it would be)

Overall: This show started off REALLY badly, but from the FWA title match on it got pretty good.


----------



## Platt

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> Does Outcastvideo ship to US without a problem?? I pay money orders on my Ebay purchases so would that be a problem mailing a money order that far, I've never mailed one that far? Thanks.


He lists whipping to the US as £1.90 not sure about money orders. Heres one of his current auctions so you can have a look http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget


----------



## -Mystery-

*Chikara Young Lions Cup 5 Night 1*
1. El Hijo Del Ice Cream vs. Lince Dorado - ***
2. Hydra vs. Moscow - 1/2*
3. Niles Young vs. Player Uno - **
4. Chuck Taylor vs. Cabana Man Dan - **
5. Hex Gage vs. Ice Cream Jr. - **1/4
6. Rex Sterling vs. Amigo Suzuki - **1/2
7. Rhett Titus vs. Worker Ant - **
8. Chrisjen Hayme vs. Billy Roc - **1/2
9. Mitch Ryder vs. Shane Storm - **1/4
10. Lince Dorado vs. Moscow vs. Player Uno vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Ice Cream Jr. vs. Amigo Suzuki - ***1/4

Overall show rating - **1/2


----------



## ROH

Playing catch up with this thread is so fun. Reading the last 30 pages was awesome 

---

*EXAM RESULTS~!* coming in a week! If they're good,my mum'll get me a few wrasslin' DVDs. Thinking of:

CHIKARA Maximum Overdraft (Duh)
CHIKARA Invaders Weekend (Both nights, if they're out by then)
ROH United We Stand (Card interests me)
Something else, can't think of which right now. Maybe CHIKARA 'Showdown in Crisisland!'

Gonna save PWG till EV2 :side:


----------



## Homicide_187

Has anyone seen the Best of Claudio Castagnoli: "My European Days" DVD if so is it worth picking up?


----------



## Spartanlax

Maximum Overdraft arrived today, gonna watch it soon. I'll have star ratings later.


----------



## bstaple12

Whats the best Chikara show to start out with? I've only seen some individual matches and i've liked what I saw. Any recommendations?


----------



## Platt

bstaple12 said:


> Whats the best Chikara show to start out with? I've only seen some individual matches and i've liked what I saw. Any recommendations?



To quote ROH - Crushing Weight Of Mainstream Ignorance


----------



## -Mystery-

*Chikara Young Lions Cup 5 Night 2*
1. Aaron Draven vs. Billy Roc - **1/2
2. Shayne Hawke vs. Tim Donst - **3/4
3. Rhett Titus vs. Soldier Ant - **1/4
4. Super Xtremo vs. Darin Corbin - **3/4
5. Ultra Dragon vs. Ryan Cruz - **1/4
6. Chrisjen Hayme vs. Ricochet - ***
7. Mitch Ryder vs. Cabana Man Dan - **1/4
8. Chuck Taylor vs. Arik Cannon - ***1/4
9. F.I.S.T. & Max Boyer vs. Los Ice Creams & Amigo Suzuki - ***1/2
10. Ricochet vs. Ultra Dragon vs. Darin Corbin vs. Rhett Titus vs. Shayne Hawke vs. Billy Roc - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## ROH

Platt said:


> To quote ROH - Crushing Weight Of Mainstream Ignorance


Lol <3

I patiently await CHIKKY MO ratings, Lax 

---

CHIKARA - Son of the International Invaders Stage 1 (2005):

Quack, Reckless Youth and Jigsaw vs Skayde, Milano Collection AT and Chuichio Arai - ****3/4* - Nothing THAT awesome, but still 20 minutes of non-stop, fast paced lucha style action which made me forget everything that's wrong with modern day wrestling. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion

Hey guys, I'm a complete ROHbot, but sadly I haven't gotten into other Indies yet and that's where you guys come in 
Much like Manhattan Mayhem is THE show for ROH, what is THE show for a first time fan for the other promotions?
IWA:MS (besides TPI '06), PWG (Besides BOLA '06), etc...
Chikara was already answered a bit ago with Crushing Weight..

Thanks in advance, guys.


----------



## Platt

IWA:MS - We're No Joke


----------



## ROH

PWG - All Star Weekend IV (4) Night 2

imho


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion

Thaaaaanks guys 

CZW? FIP? any other promotions?


----------



## -Mystery-

starttheinfection said:


> Thaaaaanks guys
> 
> CZW? FIP? any other promotions?


CZW - Night of Infamy 4

FIP - Cage of Pain


----------



## JD13

IWA-MS: any TPI, were no joke and Point Proven is a recent show that is a good jumping on point.

Chikara: CWOMI and RDV.

CZW: Deja vu 3, Night of infamy 4 and cage of death 8.

FIP: Impact of Honor and cage of pain.

PWG: Astonishing X-mas

I got a E-mail from Adam at SmartMarkVideo today, he said there currently having trouble with international credit cards. So if (like me) anyone else has problems, its the website.
I had a big order ready but i guess im gonna have to wait.


----------



## Platt

Just got an email from highspots they only just shipped the order i placed 10 days ago :cuss: i thought it had been shipped a week ago.


----------



## ROH

Talking about e-mails from online stores, 2 days ago I got an e-mail from IVP, saying the status of my J Crown 96 and J Cup 95 is 'Shipped'


----------



## JD13

Platt said:


> Just got an email from highspots they only just shipped the order i placed 10 days ago :cuss: i thought it had been shipped a week ago.


They shipped the PWG order i placed on friday night today.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Ordered from ROH:
Respect is Earned
Live in Tokyo
Live in Osaka

Honestly, ore than anything, I'm most excited for Doi/Yoshino/Delirious vs. Saito/Kidou/Sydal.


----------



## JD13

^^^ I ordered them as well, i guess it will be a while since they wont ship until at least next tuesday.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Ya, I figure they will have the Japan shows out for this weekend, so orders will ship Monday/Tuesday, unless they get them in early and MAYBE ship before the shows on Thursday. But probably Tuesday. I'll still have it for next Friday so whatev'.


----------



## Spartanlax

ROH said:


> Quack, Reckless Youth and Jigsaw vs Skayde, Milano Collection AT and Chuichio Arai - ****3/4* - Nothing THAT awesome, but still 20 minutes of *non-stop, fast paced lucha style action which made me forget everything that's wrong with modern day wrestling*. Wonderful stuff.


Contradiction much? 

I didn't finish the event, but here's most match ratings for Maximum Overdraft-

2.0 vs. Ice Cream Peeps- **
Roc vs Hawke- **1/4
Ricochet vs Kingston- **1/4 (Kingston's promo before the match is AMAZING)
Haze vs Sara Del Ray- ***1/4 or ***1/2...probably ***1/2 since I mark for SDR
La Parkita vs Futurso- *
Taylor vs Younger- Didn't watch yet
KoW vs Lucha Cat Guys- ***
Quack vs BTIV- ***1/4
Briscoes vs FIST- ***1/2

I think I'm missing ratings for one or two more matches, I forget already (which shows how great my memory is). So far it's a fun event, with MOTN definitely being Briscoes/FIST or SDR/Haze (unless Younger/Taylor ends up being really good). Worth a purchase, but wouldn't call it must-own if you download SDR/Haze and Kingston's promo, since the Briscoes match is just a usual great Briscoes match that we've seen 1,000,000 times.


----------



## bstaple12

The other day I got ROH Manhattan Mayhem which was my first full ROH show. After seeing this i'm craving more so I decided that i'm going to order 4 ROH dvd's. I've been looking at some reviews and decided that 2 of the dvd's i'm going to order are Glory By Honor V night 2 and Final Battle 06. Can someone recommend 2 other shows to order?


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion

bstaple12 said:


> The other day I got ROH Manhattan Mayhem which was my first full ROH show. After seeing this i'm craving more so I decided that i'm going to order 4 ROH dvd's. I've been looking at some reviews and decided that 2 of the dvd's i'm going to order are Glory By Honor V night 2 and Final Battle 06. Can someone recommend 2 other shows to order?


Better Than Our Best, as well as Fifth Year Festival: Finale.
They along with Manhattan Mayhem are known as the best all-around shows.


----------



## Spartanlax

GBHVN2, Better Than Our Best, Good Times Great Memories, and Final Battle 2006 is an awesome order.


----------



## dnl_nar

Are the ROH Best of Samoa Joe DVDs good?
Do they show full matches?


----------



## huthutraul

I have the Samoa Joe vol.3 dvd and it is pretty good. Some fun matches and if you can get it cheap, I would get it.


----------



## dnl_nar

Ive ordered the first two


----------



## The Massive Attack

Homicide_187 said:


> Has anyone seen the Best of Claudio Castagnoli: "My European Days" DVD if so is it worth picking up?


I posted star ratings for the set a couple of months ago. They were:

-CC vs. Ares: **1/2
-SMH vs Dirty Harry/Iceman: *
-CC vs. Hero vs. Quackenbush vs. Ares: ****
-CC vs. X-Dream: ***1/2
-SMH vs. Beach Buddies: **3/4
-CC vs. Burchill: ***
-SMH vs. Murat Bosporus/G-Ses: ***
-CC vs. Jimmy Jacobs: ***1/2
-CC vs. Ares: ***1/4
-CC vs. Chris Hero: ****1/4
-CC vs. Ian Rotten: ***
-CC vs. Robbie Brookside: ***1/2

I would say it is worth picking up. The first couple of matches are a bit lacking but the majority of the matches are worth watching.


----------



## ROH

Spartanlax said:


> Contradiction much?


Is that to do with your lucha-hate? 

Thanks for the ratings too, althogh I know I'll go higher when I see the show.


----------



## Guest

Guest Booker with Gabe is out

*http://www.kayfabecommentaries.com/DVD_GB_Sapolsky.html*

I would think it will be on the ROH site from Friday. I will wait until then before I buy it.


----------



## Claymore

David said:


> Guest Booker with Gabe is out
> 
> *http://www.kayfabecommentaries.com/DVD_GB_Sapolsky.html*
> 
> I would think it will be on the ROH site from Friday. I will wait until then before I buy it.


I would watch out man..

I e-mailed the guys over at ROH because I knew it would be coming out this week. So I asked if they would have it in on Friday. The said they might not have it in for another month or so...

But I might just wait anyways to get it from them, because I've never used kafabecommentaries before so I don't know how reliable they are.

If anyone has please tell how reliable they are....

Thanks in advance


----------



## Platt

David said:


> Guest Booker with Gabe is out
> 
> *http://www.kayfabecommentaries.com/DVD_GB_Sapolsky.html*
> 
> I would think it will be on the ROH site from Friday. I will wait until then before I buy it.


Placing my order now


----------



## S-Mac

Im going to order this now im excited already for this sounds great


----------



## bmxmadb53

Just ordered the Gabe dvd.


----------



## ROH

Gabe looks so cute on that cover


----------



## musdy

ROH said:


> Gabe looks so cute on that cover


I love how hes just standing there with a "YOU FUCKED UP SIGN"


----------



## S-Mac

musdy said:


> I love how hes just standing there with a "YOU FUCKED UP SIGN"


Yeah thats a great little touch


----------



## -Mystery-

*Chikara Young Lions Cup 5 Night 3*
1. F.I.S.T. vs. Los Ice Creams - **3/4
2. Order Of The Neo-Solar Temple vs. Moscow, Player Uno & Super Xtremo - ***
3. Amigo Suzuki vs. Billy Roc - **3/4
4. Olsen Twins vs. North Star Express - ***1/4
5. Mitch Ryder vs. Lince Dorado - **
6. Shayne Hawke vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***
7. BLK OUT vs. The Colony - ***
8. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Cheech & Cloudy - ***1/2
9. Arik Cannon, Larry Sweeney & Max Boyer vs. Jigsaw, Hallowicked & Shane Storm - ***3/4
10. Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet - ***1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## MrPaiMei

NOAH Detirmination League 8/19

Mohammad Yone vs. Naomichi Marufuji - Very, very good match. They just have a fun, competitive matchup, very simple but worked perfectly. Lots of fun nearfalls and cool spots (Floor Muscle Buster~!) and gotta love the finish and Yone's reaction. ***1/2

Go Shiozaki vs. Takeshi Morishima - On the other hand I was not a fan of this. Now, don't get me wrong, it was good and the rating shows that. BUT, it was worked retardedly. Go works over Morishima's leg, but the crowd loves Go and don't want to get behind Mori's comebacks, thus they just sit on their hands. Plus Mori has to ignore the leg work for the finish. Dumb. **3/4-***


----------



## JD13

-Mystery- said:


> *Chikara Young Lions Cup 5 Night 3*
> 1. F.I.S.T. vs. Los Ice Creams - **3/4
> 2. Order Of The Neo-Solar Temple vs. Moscow, Player Uno & Super Xtremo - ***
> 3. Amigo Suzuki vs. Billy Roc - **3/4
> 4. Olsen Twins vs. North Star Express - ***1/4
> 5. Mitch Ryder vs. Lince Dorado - **
> 6. Shayne Hawke vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***
> 7. BLK OUT vs. The Colony - ***
> 8. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Cheech & Cloudy - ***1/2
> 9. Arik Cannon, Larry Sweeney & Max Boyer vs. Jigsaw, Hallowicked & Shane Storm - ***3/4
> 10. Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet - ***1/4
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/4


good ratings, i enjoyed this show alot.
My first taste of Moscow


----------



## ROH

JD13 said:


> My first taste of Moscow


[jealousy]You've had his milk?![/jealousy]


----------



## Tom

My IWA:MS Hardcore Hell & Back 07 Dvd arrived today. 

I've only had time to watch the main event, 'Barbed wire Flaming Ropes' Ian vs Freakshow, it was extremely short, but due to the stip and Ians back injury i think we can forgive the lack of time. Was pretty brutal for what it was, ians back looks savage. Although id have to say it was pretty disappointing. 

Cheap plug, im currently uploading it at the moment, so check my sig or the indy section for it later tonight.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Chikara Showdown In Crisisland*
1. Los Ice Creams vs. Olsen Twins - ***
2. Ophidian vs. Player Uno - **1/4
3. Max Boyer & F.I.S.T. vs. The Colony - ***1/4 
4. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Sicodelico Jr. - ***1/4
5. Shayne Hawke & 2.0 vs. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Shane Storm - ***1/2
6. Eddie Kingston vs. Tim Donst - **3/4
7. Order Of The Neo-Solar Temple vs. Hallowicked, Cheech & Cloudy - ***1/4
8. Chris Hero vs. Lince Dorado - ***1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> *Chikara Showdown In Crisisland*
> 1. Los Ice Creams vs. Olsen Twins - ***
> 2. Ophidian vs. Player Uno - **1/4
> 3. Max Boyer & F.I.S.T. vs. The Colony - ***1/4
> 4. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Sicodelico Jr. - ***1/4
> 5. Shayne Hawke & 2.0 vs. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Shane Storm - ***1/2
> 6. Eddie Kingston vs. Tim Donst - **3/4
> 7. Order Of The Neo-Solar Temple vs. Hallowicked, Cheech & Cloudy - ***1/4
> 8. Chris Hero vs. Lince Dorado - ***1/4
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/4


Thanks, the show looks damn solid. Should I pick this up this over YLCVN1?


----------



## -Mystery-

ROH said:


> Thanks, the show looks damn solid. Should I pick this up this over YLCVN1?


Definitely. I wasn't really impressed with YLCVN1.


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> Definitely. I wasn't really impressed with YLCVN1.


Cool. I'm still gonna get YLCVN*2*, I read some good reviews of it.

Exam results in tomorrow, BTW.


----------



## S-Mac

ROH said:


> Cool. I'm still gonna get YLCVN*2*, I read some good reviews of it.
> 
> Exam results in tomorrow, BTW.


Yeah going to pick up YLCVN2

Good luck with your results , mine are coming back tomorrow aswell


----------



## Adug

I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone know where I can find the Ted Petty Invitational 2006 DVD? I've heard lots of good things about the show and the Claudio/Quackenbush match has a great finish that has to be seen to believe.


----------



## Platt

www.smartmarkvideo.com


----------



## ROH

Adug said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone know where I can find the Ted Petty Invitational 2006 DVD? I've heard lots of good things about the show and the Claudio/Quackenbush match has a great finish that has to be seen to believe.


If you like crazy spots/fast paced wrestling/lucha libre, that is THE MATCH. My fav wrestling match of all time, definately order the (2006) TPI for it.


----------



## JD13

ROH said:


> [jealousy]You've had his milk?![/jealousy]


Yes. Yes i have. Mmmmmm milk.


----------



## ROH

JD13 said:


> Yes. Yes i have. Mmmmmm milk.


That sounded un-necessarily sexual.

:side:


----------



## GenerationNeXt

JD13 said:


> Yes. Yes i have. Mmmmmm milk.


.......Ok then! Moving on, I can't believe I still haven't watched Domination yet. I'll watch it tonight and give my review.


----------



## Blasko

ROH said:


> That sounded un-necessarily sexual.
> 
> :side:


 TAKING PAGES OUT OF MY BOOK, EH?! 

...

I've taught you well!


----------



## JD13

ROH said:


> That sounded un-necessarily sexual.
> 
> :side:


Youve obviously never drank milk straight from a cows nipples.:yum: 

Anyway... i just put an order in at SMV:

Chikara: 
Cibernetico forever
Anniversario?
Maximum Overdraft
Time will prove everything
Tag world grand prix 06

IWA:MS:
King of the deathmatches 07
Hardcore hell and back 07

FSM: Chapter 1

CZW: Best of the best 07


----------



## bstaple12

Just ordered:
ROH Glory By Honor V Night 2
Final Battle 06
Fifth Year Festival Finale


----------



## JD13

Supercard Of Honor

Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious vs. Flash Flanagan vs. Shane Hagadorn - **
Jimmy Rave & Alex Shelley vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Jimmy Yang - ***1/2
Ace Steel vs. Chad Collyer - ***1/4
AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Jack Evans - ****
Do Fixer vs. Blood Generation - ***** (wow, that was fast)
MsChif vs. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Allison Danger vs. Daizee Haze vs. Lacey vs. Rain - **3/4
Homicide vs. Mitch Franklin-*
Homicide vs. Colt Cabana - NR
Adam Pearce vs. Necro Butcher - NR
Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/2 (there best match)

overall- one of the best (but not the best) ROH shows.


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS Winner Takes All*
1. Ricochet vs. Jason Hades - **
2. Jack Thriller vs. Mike Stevens - *3/4
3. Dysfunction vs. Josh Abercrombie - **3/4
4. Billy Roc vs. Kris Chambers - **
5. 2 Tuff Tony & Violent J vs. Keith Creme & Brian Skyline - *1/2
6. Iron Saints vs. Ash & CJ Otis - ***1/4
7. Chuck Taylor vs. Low Ki vs. Brandon Thomaselli - ***3/4
8. Hardcore Match - Tank vs. Corporal Robinson vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## Spartanlax

> Do Fixer vs. Blood Generation - *****


Every time I see that, my head hurts and I need to lie down immediately.


----------



## Future Star

Spartanlax said:


> Every time I see that, my head hurts and I need to lie down immediately.


Whats wrong with it?


----------



## Spartanlax

Future Star said:


> Whats wrong with it?


That match getting five stars, that's what's wrong with it. If you mean what's wrong with the actual match...gimme a few hours to type something up.


----------



## MrPaiMei

If you don't mind typing something up I'm honestly curious.


----------



## Future Star

PaiMei, what did u think about it? I also have it at a full 5*


----------



## MrPaiMei

I think its a perfect *****.


----------



## Platt

Got my figure and another dvd grab bag in today and all i can say is ROH cocked this offer up for themselves. I paid $42.40 inc shipping and it cost then $43.25 to ship it, so it actually cost them money to sell these to me.


----------



## Claymore

Platt said:


> Got my figure and another dvd grab bag in today and all i can say is ROH cocked this offer up for themselves. I paid $42.40 inc shipping and it cost then $43.25 to ship it, so it actually cost them money to sell these to me.


Still waiting on mine...

Figure wise what did you get Platt?


----------



## Platt

Claymore said:


> Still waiting on mine...
> 
> Figure wise what did you get Platt?


Tanahashi
Chris Master
1-2-3 Kid
Lance Hoyt 
Can't remember the last one


For anyone interested Unscripted and SS with Mick Foley are back in stock.


----------



## ROH

Hehe, funny thing that talk about SCOH and the DG 6 man, I'm gonna review it (the match, the whole show will take a few days) later today.

The first 3 times I watched it I gave it ****1/4, the last time I watched it (fourth) I gave it a whopping ****3/4_*****. We'll see how it is this time.



JD13 said:


> Chikara:
> Cibernetico forever
> Anniversario?
> Maximum Overdraft
> Time will prove everything
> Tag world grand prix 06


You lucky, lucky person. Speaking of CHIKARA orders, French GCSE results came in today...A*!!!!! Mum said she'll get me a few wrasslin' DVDs, will order them when I get home


----------



## Rated R Poster

My ROH order came in today. Along with Respect Is Earned I aslo got my DVD grab bag.

Cyber Sunday 2006
FIP Violence is the Answer
SS with Mike Rotunda
Suffering is Inevitable Best of Roderick Strong
Tag Team Excellence Best of the Briscoe Brothers

Needless to say I am very please with my grab bag as I would have been happy just to get the Briscoe DVD for 15. But add in the best of roderick strong, an FIP show, a WWE DVD and a quality Straight Shootin I think its fair to say ROH hooked me up.


----------



## KingKicks

Rated R Poster said:


> My ROH order came in today. Along with Respect Is Earned I aslo got my DVD grab bag.
> 
> Cyber Sunday 2006
> FIP Violence is the Answer
> SS with Mike Rotunda
> Suffering is Inevitable Best of Roderick Strong
> Tag Team Excellence Best of the Briscoe Brothers
> 
> Needless to say I am very please with my grab bag as I would have been happy just to get the Briscoe DVD for 15. But add in the best of roderick strong, an FIP show, a WWE DVD and a quality Straight Shootin I think its fair to say ROH hooked me up.


Definetly 1 of the best grab bags i've seen so far.


----------



## ROH

DG 6 MAN WRITE-UP:

5. *DoFixer (Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito) vs. Blood Generation (CIMA, Naruki Doi, & Masato Yoshino) *: Cool entrance music here. Genki and Yoshino start things. Genki gets some armdrags in. Doi and Dragon Kid come in and Kid hits some nice lucha style armdrags. Genki and CIMA comes in. CIMA hits a dropkick but Genki firs back with a hurracanrana. Saito and Yoshino come in, as Saito reverses a headscissors into a big side slam. DoFixer work over Yoshino, doing some awesome double team sequences. He comes back and makes the tag to Doi. Doi comes in and hits Kid with a bodyslam. Blood Generation then work over Dragon Kid, hitting more nice double team stuff and some power moves. Kid fights back with a spin kick on CIMA, and then makes the tag to Saito! 

Saito hits a back elbow, a bodyslam and a legdrop. Doi and Saito trade overhand chops – Saito wins the exchange. DoFixer hit an awesome triple team dropkick on Doi, for a 2 count. Doi regains control for his team by pulling Genki’s hair. Yoshino does a neat headscissors into abdominal stretch on Genki. He Sunset slips him for 2. Blood Generation work over Genki, destroying him with all kinds of awesome stuff. The crowd gets behind Genki, as he makes a comeback on Doi with a vertical suplex. He makes the hot tag to Saito, and IT IS ON!

Saito catches Doi off the ropes…Belly to Belly suplex. Kid and Yoshino come in…DÉJÀ VU from Kid to Yoshino. Damn that looked nice. Kid and Genki both hit some nice dives to Doi and Yoshino. CIMA and Saito are left alone in the ring. Saito catches CIMA...powerbomb! He nails CIMA with 3 straight Fisherman suplexes. CIMA reverses a rollup…double stomp! Blood Generation all come in, and hit a cool double bulldog on Saito and Kid. Yoshino goes up top…DROPKICK to Dragon Kid! That was great. Yoshino tries to suplex Kid…STUNNER OUT OF NOWHERE from Kid! Kid tries for a headscissors on Doi…FACEPLANT from Doi! Genki goes for a moonsault on Doi, but he gets his knees up. Doi picks up Genki for the Doi555…REVERSE DDT from Genki! Doi then connects with the Doi555! It gets 2! DoFixer set Doi up top, on Saito’s shoulders. Kid goes up top with them…ULTRA HURRACANRANA! TOP ROPE SPLASH FROM SAITO! 1…2…NO! 

Kid tries to rana Doi…dropkick from Yoshino! Genki up top…nails Yoshino with a missile dropkick! CIMA comes in…SUPERKICK! CIMA picks up Genki…DDT FROM GENKI! CIMA landed right on his head! Doi throws Genki up…SKY HIGH POWERBOMB! Saito comes in and hits a standing rana on Doi! Saito GRABS Yoshino…GERMAN SUPLEX! 1…2…NO! Kid springboards…SNAP RANA ON YOSHINO! 1…2…NO! EVERYONE thought that was 3! Kid up top…CIMA with the Venus! Saito tries to German suplex CIMA but can’t. In an awesome spot, Kid comes off the ropes with a Sunset flip to Saito, which gives him momentum to German suplex CIMA over! Genki grabs CIMA…BEACH BREAK! 1…2…NO! CIMA must have neck problems after that. Blood Generation do a crazy triple team…CIMA hits Saito with an elevated double stomp, then Genki with a corner Lungblower! That was crazy! Kid goes to snap rana CIMA…CIMA catches him…SCHWEIN! 1…2…NO! These nearfalls are CLOSE! Doi hits Kid with the Bakatare Sliding Kick! 1…2…NO! The crowd are going NUTS, chanting “PLEASE DON’T STOP!” Kid catches Doi up top…SUPER ACE CRUSHER! Kid climbs to the top again…DRAGONRANA!!! 1…2…3!!
*Winners*: DoFixer (Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito) 

(I don’t think words can fully describe how amazing this match was, but I’m going to try) Wow. That was amazing. Completely fucking amazing. These six wrestlers came in as unknowns, but by the end of the match every single fan in the building was on their feet going crazy for them. That’s success right there. The story was both teams were massive rivals in their home promotion; they came over to ROH and fought as hard as they could to get the win for their team, representing themselves in front of the foreign audience. Yeah, it’s not that much of a story, but it’s a good story to why these guys dug down and fought so hard for the win. 

What makes this match better than every other multi-man match like this is the gradual build up of spots. Every spot was bigger than the last, making the fans mark out more and more, until the match climaxed in the ULTIMATE highspot, the Dragonrana. The match had some of the coolest, craziest and well executed spots/sequences you’ll ever see; all the double/tripe teams were awe-inspiring. I also don’t think you will ever a find a 20 minute match as fast paced as this. This match is the best multi-man match in wrestling history, and I don’t think I’ve had so much fun ever watching a wrestling match, before I watched this. For those reasons I’m giving this match the full ***** - that means that it’s a genuine must see match, that you NEED to see at all costs. Phenomenal stuff.
*******.

-----

I fucking loved that .


----------



## MrPaiMei

I truly adore that match. The way, when the match started CIMA was the huge star, and everything was built perfectly that by the end Dragon Kid was the star, the way he made his comebacks, hot tags, never took any kill moves, etc...it was genius. I still prefer the World 05 Triangle Gate as it has a more fleshed out story with the Genki vs. CIMA rivalry, but this is just as good, methinks.


----------



## Future Star

That match is my favorite match of all time. I am confident in saying that. Such fast paced action and great wrestling as well as great tag team execution. I dont care how many people think it isnt *****, i feel very strongly that it is


----------



## peep4life

Got my ROH grab bag in today it has.
SS Jimmy Yang
SS Francine
A Christopher Daniels shirt
Best of the Rottweilers 
Best of Colt Cabana
And last, wait for it,
ECW December to Dismember 
So it was worth 15 bucks, but the ECW dvd? That's kind of fucked up, I just laughed when I saw it, as that PPV still pisses me off.


----------



## Guest

The Big 10 Sale said:


> Over 70 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale, General Admission tickets to live events during the month of September for only $10 each, plus save 10% off your next order.
> 
> You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:





ROHHelp said:


> Back by popular demand are the DVD Grab Bags. You can order these in the "New Release" section of the site. DVD Grab Bags are only back through the weekend. They will also be available at the live Ring of Honor events this weekend in Hartford and New York (while supplies las).


I might pick up another Grab bag


----------



## Role Model

Greatness:


----------



## Penishead

W00t, I'm going to order the DVD's now!


----------



## Guest

BACK IN STOCK!!! After what seemed a lifetime but obviously wasn't.










http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=moreinfo&catid=161&id=313

Grab bag or Wrestlerave 03 and Unscripted. *thinks*


----------



## El Conquistador

That Wrestle Rave card looks sick, might pick that along with Unscripted up on the 15th of September. Thanks for that update.


----------



## KingKicks

The Live In Tokyo and Osaka covers are a thing of beauty, will buy them another time though.

Ordered my first grab bag.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

Can you kind of request what you want in the grab bags like saying that you would like Best Ofs and they'll put them in there?? I heard you could do that. If so how do you do that. I know you can't be specific and pick which dvd you want but you can say what kind they'll for sure put it in there I think.
Thanks.


----------



## wwefanatic411

peep4life said:


> Got my ROH grab bag in today it has.
> SS Jimmy Yang
> SS Francine
> A Christopher Daniels shirt
> Best of the Rottweilers
> Best of Colt Cabana
> And last, wait for it,
> ECW December to Dismember
> *So it was worth 15 bucks*, but the ECW dvd? That's kind of fucked up, I just laughed when I saw it, as that PPV still pisses me off.


 I thought it was $15 for each dvd, not all together.


----------



## Guest

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> Can you kind of request what you want in the grab bags like saying that you would like Best Ofs and they'll put them in there?? I heard you could do that. If so how do you do that. I know you can't be specific and pick which dvd you want but you can say what kind they'll for sure put it in there I think.
> Thanks.


When you make your order and are about to specify your payment there is a Special Instructions box. I know last week with the grab bags you could put in what you had already received in grab bags so you wouldn't get duplicates. I also believe that someone put in the box "Can I please have some Best Of's". They gave him some. You obviously can't request a specific title/s. 

You should email [email protected] first and see if you can put what you have already got from grab bags though in case they only done that last week.



wwefanatic411 said:


> I thought it was $15 for each dvd, not all together.


No grab bags are $15 for 5 DVD's http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=moreinfo&catid=176&id=2377


----------



## ROH

Yay, Live in Osaka should be sent out to me today. The card looks awesome.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

David said:


> When you make your order and are about to specify your payment there is a Special Instructions box. I know last week with the grab bags you could put in what you had already received in grab bags so you wouldn't get duplicates. I also believe that someone put in the box "Can I please have some Best Of's". They gave him some. You obviously can't request a specific title/s.
> 
> You should email [email protected] first and see if you can put what you have already got from grab bags though in case they only done that last week.


Okay cool thanks a lot.


----------



## huthutraul

Just got my 3 grab bags in the mail today, here is what I got...

Grab Bag 1...
Straight Shootin with Brad Armstrong
FIP unstoppable
ROH Best of Colt Cabana
ROH Best of Generation Next


Grab Bag 2...
FIP payback
ROH Best of The Second City Saints
ROH Stars, The Early Years
Bloodlust-ROH bloodiest matches
ROH Do or Die IV


Grab Bag 3...
ROH Best of Roderick Strong
Straight Shootin with Jimmy Yang
FIP Violence Is The Answer
ROH Best of Spanky
ROH Best of The Rottweilers

For my extra items I got...
NOAH mini figure with strap
ROH 2006 summer tour shirt'
Rottweilers shirt

I am EXTREMELY happy with my order, I got all this as well as FYF Finale, Supercard of Honor 2, and Good Times Great Memories.


----------



## wwefanatic411

David said:


> When you make your order and are about to specify your payment there is a Special Instructions box. I know last week with the grab bags you could put in what you had already received in grab bags so you wouldn't get duplicates. I also believe that someone put in the box "Can I please have some Best Of's". They gave him some. You obviously can't request a specific title/s.
> 
> You should email [email protected] first and see if you can put what you have already got from grab bags though in case they only done that last week.
> 
> 
> No grab bags are $15 for 5 DVD's http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=moreinfo&catid=176&id=2377


WOW I feel stupid . I think I'll buy 1 or maybe 2 when I get the money.


----------



## peep4life

huthutraul said:


> Just got my 3 grab bags in the mail today, here is what I got...
> 
> Grab Bag 1...
> Straight Shootin with Brad Armstrong
> FIP unstoppable
> ROH Best of Colt Cabana
> ROH Best of Generation Next
> 
> 
> Grab Bag 2...
> FIP payback
> ROH Best of The Second City Saints
> ROH Stars, The Early Years
> Bloodlust-ROH bloodiest matches
> ROH Do or Die IV
> 
> 
> Grab Bag 3...
> ROH Best of Roderick Strong
> Straight Shootin with Jimmy Yang
> FIP Violence Is The Answer
> ROH Best of Spanky
> ROH Best of The Rottweilers
> 
> For my extra items I got...
> NOAH mini figure with strap
> ROH 2006 summer tour shirt'
> Rottweilers shirt
> 
> I am EXTREMELY happy with my order, I got all this as well as FYF Finale, Supercard of Honor 2, and Good Times Great Memories.


Pretty solid grab bags there. Wish I would have got an FIP show in mine, instead I got December to Dismember, oh well.


----------



## Guest

wwefanatic411 said:


> WOW I feel stupid . I think I'll buy 1 or maybe 2 when I get the money.


You will have to be quick. They're only selling them until the end of the weekend. But thena gain they said that last week too.


----------



## wwefanatic411

I'll do it tommorrow then... if my dad lets me. :sad:


----------



## Platt

Damn ROH they need to get Revenge On the Prophecy, Frontiers Of Honor and Empire State Showdown back in stock. And how dare they restock Wrestlerave there goes my investment.


----------



## Guest

Platt said:


> Damn ROH they need to get Revenge On the Prophecy, Frontiers Of Honor and Empire State Showdown back in stock. And how dare they restock Wrestlerave there goes my investment.


I will give you £1 for Wrestlerave


----------



## Platt

Is anyone else really disappointed in the Japan show names just seems they didn't really put much imagination into it.


----------



## Guest

Platt said:


> Is anyone else really disappointed in the Japan show names just seems they didn't really put much imagination into it.


Who cares? They're stil going to be sold.

I just bought Wrestlerave 03 from the ROH site. £8 incuding shipping is awesome. There is no need to get Unscripted now because I am getting the original version from somebody else.


----------



## JD13

The covers for the Japan shows look amazing. Hopefully they will arrive quickly so i can drool over them.

Final Battle 2005
Danielson VS Marifuji - ****
Low ki VS Kenta - ****1/2


----------



## wwefanatic411

Platt said:


> Is anyone else really disappointed in the Japan show names just seems they didn't really put much imagination into it.


yah. It seems like ROH has been slacking off with the names this year. Especially with the entire FYF. The only shows with good names are the ones that get named before the show takes place.


----------



## MrPaiMei

ROH said:


> Yay, Live in Osaka should be sent out to me today. The card looks awesome.


It seems they probably will ship next week after the shows.


----------



## Platt

Just ordered the new Shimmer show the $5 poster and the new Nigel Shirt. Plus my Japan shows preorder should ship soon aswell


----------



## Guest

Platt said:


> Just ordered the new Shimmer show the $5 poster and the new Nigel Shirt. Plus my Japan shows preorder should ship soon aswell


You have more money than sense


----------



## Sephiroth

wow, those two new ROH shirts are great. i LOVE the Nigel one. i'll have to pick it up on 9/15. i just wish they'd use less black shirts.


----------



## Blasko

The Nigel shirt was made by the guys of WGW. 

Just sayin.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Grab Bag 1:
1) Good Times Great Memories: The Best of Colt Cabana
2) Straight Shootin’ Series with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
3) FIP Heatstroke’05 Night 1
4) Straight Shootin’ Series with Butch Reed
5)Let the Gates of Hell Open: The Best of the Rottweilers
Additional Item: Christopher Daniels Shirt

Grab Bag 2:
1) FIP Violence is the Answer (Already Have)
2) Chicago’s Elite: The Best of the Second City Saints
3) Danger! Danger!: The Best of Spanky
4) Straight Shootin’ Series with Brad Armstrong
5) Straight Shootin’ Series with Skandar Akbar
Additional Item: Randy Orton Shirt

Grab Bag 3:
1) Tag Team Excellence: The Best of the Briscoe Brothers
2) FIP The Usual Suspects (Already Have)
3) Straight Shootin’ Series with One Man Gang
4) Straight Shootin’ Series with Jim Mitchell
5) Suffering is Inevitable: The Best of Roderick Strong
Additional Item: A Japanese Magazine…can’t really tell wtf it is as it is in Japanese. Appears to be a promoting thing for like all Japanese products.

Overall, I’d say I made a haul. Thoughts?


----------



## Sephiroth

bmxmadb53 said:


> Grab Bag 1:
> 1) Good Times Great Memories: The Best of Colt Cabana
> 2) Straight Shootin’ Series with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
> 3) FIP Heatstroke’05 Night 1
> 5)Let the Gates of Hell Open: The Best of the Rottweilers
> 
> Grab Bag 2:
> 1) FIP Violence is the Answer (Already Have)
> 2) Chicago’s Elite: The Best of the Second City Saints
> 3) Danger! Danger!: The Best of Spanky
> Additional Item: Randy Orton Shirt
> 
> Grab Bag 3:
> 1) Tag Team Excellence: The Best of the Briscoe Brothers
> 2) FIP The Usual Suspects (Already Have)
> 4) Straight Shootin’ Series with Jim Mitchell
> 5) Suffering is Inevitable: The Best of Roderick Strong


you made out like a bandit. so were the additional items of your choice?


----------



## bmxmadb53

sephy37 said:


> you made out like a bandit. so were the additional items of your choice?


No, but I couldn't have picked 2 better shirts. Well I could have, but I'm not complaining. I'm fans of both RKO and Daniels. Nice shirts. The Magazine thing...well I dunno what the fuck it is. So I suppose its decent? I would order another one, but after ordering Gabe's dvd and saving up to purchase IWA/ROH dvds at upcoming shows, I don't think that I could afford it.


----------



## JD13

The new Nigel shirt is great, might have to buy it.
ROH seriously reduces the size of my wallet.


----------



## Platt

bmxmadb53 said:


> Grab Bag 1:
> 1) Good Times Great Memories: The Best of Colt Cabana
> 2) Straight Shootin’ Series with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
> 3) FIP Heatstroke’05 Night 1
> 4) Straight Shootin’ Series with Butch Reed
> 5)Let the Gates of Hell Open: The Best of the Rottweilers
> Additional Item: Christopher Daniels Shirt
> 
> Grab Bag 2:
> 1) FIP Violence is the Answer (Already Have)
> 2) Chicago’s Elite: The Best of the Second City Saints
> 3) Danger! Danger!: The Best of Spanky
> 4) Straight Shootin’ Series with Brad Armstrong
> 5) Straight Shootin’ Series with Skandar Akbar
> Additional Item: Randy Orton Shirt
> 
> Grab Bag 3:
> 1) Tag Team Excellence: The Best of the Briscoe Brothers
> 2) FIP The Usual Suspects (Already Have)
> 3) Straight Shootin’ Series with One Man Gang
> 4) Straight Shootin’ Series with Jim Mitchell
> 5) Suffering is Inevitable: The Best of Roderick Strong
> Additional Item: A Japanese Magazine…can’t really tell wtf it is as it is in Japanese. Appears to be a promoting thing for like all Japanese products.
> 
> Overall, I’d say I made a haul. Thoughts?


I think they've run out of jobber dvds because all the bags im seeing posted today are great and yours are no exception hope i get some more best ofs in my remaining ones.


----------



## bmxmadb53

> This sale is only good for this weekend (Thursday, Aug. 23th through Sunday, Aug 26th).....
> 
> Buy three DVD's ($60 value) and receive two DVD's ($40 value) for FREE
> 
> This breaks down to where you, the customer, will only pay $12 per show. Shipping will only be $4.60 for the 5 DVD's. (6 to 10 DVD's $8.80 for shipping. Any more than that, you should contact Patti for prices.)
> 
> Now for the twist....
> 
> For every order purchased through IWA Mid South directly, you will receive a $10.00 voucher for this year TPI DVD. That means you will already have a discounted price on the 2007 TPI DVD making it only $30 to you.
> 
> Remember:
> You can only use this voucher with IWA Mid South directly. This cannot be used in conjunction with any other sale. Also, you may only receive one voucher per person.
> 
> You can order online with Paypal via Patti at [email protected]. Checks and money orders will be accepted as long as it is here by Sunday. The address for the check or money order is:
> IWA Mid South Wrestling
> P.O. 21476
> Louisville, KY 40221
> 
> (Make checks payable to Mickie Knuckles please)
> 
> Thank you for your continuous support!


God damnit IWA...I have to buy...I must!


----------



## Spartanlax

Thank God I just made a $299 deposit to my account


----------



## MrPaiMei

"Make checks payable to Mickie Knuckles"

Thatg is one of the best kayfabe-keeping things I've ever seen. Really.


----------



## Spartanlax

Yeah, I noticed that to. Then again, Steve Austin legally changed his name to Steve Austin, which is just pure badass


----------



## Blasko

Mickie Knuckles name IS actually Mickie Knuckles. 

No name changed at all, I want that last name. :side:


----------



## StraightEdge

I Just Ordered "100th Show", "Best In the World", "Death Before Dishonor", "Epic Encounter II", "Anarchy in the Uk", "An Era Of Honor Begins", "Unscripted", "Escape From New York" and 2 DVD Grab Bags.

17 DVDs for 100$, Not Bad.


----------



## Spartanlax

Ordered Point Proven, Candido Cup 2007, Revolution Strong Style Tournament 2006, and Showdown Of The Saints. Pretty sweet.


----------



## bmxmadb53

-Blasko- said:


> Mickie Knuckles name IS actually Mickie Knuckles.
> 
> No name changed at all, I want that last name. :side:


You know her middle name? 


Harry.


----------



## Blasko

bmxmadb53 said:


> You know her middle name?
> 
> 
> Harry.


 I wonder if you mean her Knuckles or OTHER body parts....


----------



## wwefanatic411

I just ordered two DVD grab bags.


----------



## Sephiroth

has anyone read this book?



ROH Description said:


> *Brody - The Triumph and Tragedy of Wrestling's Rebel *
> 
> Description:
> Larry Matysik (Author), Barbara Goodish (Author)
> 
> "Matysik tells it as honestly and true as any reader could want." —Nick Bockwinkel, former American Wrestling Association champion
> 
> Written by his best friend and widow, this compelling biography of international wrestling superstar "Bruiser" Brody provides an unparalleled look at his life and death. At 6’5" and a muscular 320 pounds, Brody was a giant in the ring who evoked fear in his opponents and respect from the wrestling community. In the geographical segregated wrestling world of the 1970s and 1980s, where each area had its own stars, Brody’s intensity made him one of the few recognized as celebrities across the country. Featuring candid discussions about the nature of wrestling during Brody’s heyday as well as a frank description of his horrific murder and its aftermath, this revealing account illustrates why Brody continues to be one of the most beloved figures in wrestling.
> 
> Larry Matysik is a former protégé of the famous St. Louis wrestling promoter, Sam Muchnick, and was Brody's best friend. He is the author of Wrestling at the Chase. Barbara Goodish is Brody's widow.


if so...uh...any star ratings for the book? or a simple "it's a good read" will suffice


----------



## Tom

> The Wizard of Oz Anniversary Sale!
> 
> On August 25, 1939 crowds were captivated by the story of a young girl and her
> dog Toto as they entered the magical land of Oz. For nearly 70 years The Wizard
> of Oz has delighted crowds young and old and we at Smart Mark Video honor this
> cinematic classic by offering you a special sale! Well, okay, it's not that
> special... it's the same sale we always do. But still! From now until Saturday
> night at 11:59PM eastern all orders of 4 or more titles will save 25%! And you
> don't even need to click your heels three times! There's no place like home
> while watching a Smart Mark Video DVD or video cassette! So buy stuff!


Don't think its already been posted, sorry if it has.


----------



## Blasko

I marked for that sale sign.


----------



## KingKicks

Last time my ROH order took 6 weeks, this time it took 5 days, big improvement.

Respect Is Earned (Love the case)
Domination
United We Stand
The 100th Show as my free selection


----------



## Ste

My ROH Order still haven't arrived after 3 weeks, which is pissing me off so much.


----------



## Role Model

Dre said:


> My ROH Order still haven't arrived after 3 weeks, which is pissing me off so much.


I thought you said it arrived?


----------



## Platt

Benjo™ said:


> Last time my ROH order took 6 weeks, this time it took 5 days, big improvement.
> 
> Respect Is Earned (Love the case)
> Domination
> United We Stand
> The 100th Show as my free selection


Hopefully my RIE should be here tomorrow then. And my final grab bags should be here any day.


----------



## Ste

Role Model said:


> I thought you said it arrived?


No 

I said i hope it arrives.


----------



## KingKicks

*Respect Is Earned*

*ROH World Title Match*
Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer - *** (It was great considering how short it was)

Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji - **** (Great match, Romero's bad selling on the leg is my only negative about it)

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli and Matt Sydal - ****1/2 (Best match i've ever seen live)

Roderick Strong vs. Delirious - ***1/2 (ROH edited this well)

Takeshi Morishima and Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuiness and KENTA - ****1/4 (Great main event)

*Bonus Matches*

Tank Toland vs. Brent Albright - **3/4 (Nice little match, funny workout moves by Toland)

Davey Richards vs. Erick Stevens - ***1/4 (This was alot better then i remember it being)

Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey - *** (I enjoyed this)

Jimmy Rave and Adam Pearce vs. El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. Pelle Primeau and Mitch Franklin vs. Irish Airboune - *** (Fun scramble, and LOL at Steen screaming at Generico for standing behind him while he is talking to the camera)

*Overall: 9/10 (1 of my favorite ROH shows)*

P.S The backstage segment with the NRC and Pelle was awesome.


----------



## dnl_nar

Could Someone Give me the Rating For
ROH Supercard of Honor II
Best Of Samoa Joe Vol.1 & Vol.2
Thanks


----------



## Platt

dnl_nar said:


> Could Someone Give me the Rating For
> ROH Supercard of Honor II
> Best Of Samoa Joe Vol.1 & Vol.2
> Thanks


Have a look in here


----------



## Guest

Some money ended up in my Paypal... So I just ordered 2 more Grab Bags and Uncripted because it will be brand new instead of waiting for a second hand one. So 11 dvd's for £20 is great. I decided to order Guest Booking with Gabe from that kayfabe commentaries site aswell.


----------



## KingKicks

Decided to watch Domination as well.

*ROH Domination*

Matt Sydal vs. Hallowicked - ***1/4 (Good opener)

Lacey vs. Daizee Haze - **3/4 (Better then i expected)

Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush and Jigsaw - ***1/2 (REALLY enjoyed this, just wished it was a little bit longer)

Matt Cross vs. Davey Richards - ***1/4 (Good match)

Delirious vs. Rocky Romero - ***1/4 (Another good match and i enjoyed how it started as a brawl)

*Four Corner Survival*
BJ Whitmer vs. Brent Albright vs. Erick Stevens vs. Jimmy Rave - ** {This match was pretty boring)

*2 Out Of 3 Falls
ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4 {This was a great match, really great to see Hero and Claudio team in ROH again)

*ROH World Title Match*
Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4 (This was stiff from the start, a really great match)

*Overall: With 3 great matches, definetly worth picking up. 8/10*


----------



## musdy

I just got my IVPvideos order but he sent me 07/01/2007 instead of 07/02/2006!!!


----------



## Sephiroth

musdy said:


> I just got my IVPvideos order but he sent me 07/01/2007 instead of 07/02/2006!!!


email him. he'll most likely send you the right one, let you keep the other one, and MAYBE give you a free one too. he's a really nice guy when it comes to that


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I saw the new ROH t-shirts of McGuinness and Strong's. I now have to buy the Resilience t-shirt, No Remorse Corps. t-shirt and Strong's fuckin' awesome new t-shirt. I've finally have gotten to watch some of Domination and here are my ratings I have two matches left

*ROH Domination *
Matt Sydal Vs Hallowicked - ***
Lacey Vs Daizee Haze - **1/4
Steenerico Vs Jigsaw/Quackenbush - ****1/4
Davey Richards vs Matt Cross - **
Rocky Romero Vs Delirious - **1/2
Brent Albright Vs Erick Stevens Vs Jimmy Rave Vs BJ Whitmer - **1/2
I'm going to watch K.O.W. Vs Briscoes and Morishima Vs Strong later tonight.


----------



## musdy

sephy37 said:


> email him. he'll most likely send you the right one, let you keep the other one, and MAYBE give you a free one too. he's a really nice guy when it comes to that


looks like I got a free show!!! :agree:


----------



## Platt

GB With Gabe and RIE just turned up. Thats me setup for the day.


----------



## Sephiroth

Platt said:


> GB With Gabe and RIE just turned up. Thats me setup for the day.


do you plan on uploading Guest Booker with Gabe?


----------



## Platt

I can next week when i get my new internet in atm i could only upload audio.


----------



## Sephiroth

Platt said:


> I can next week when i get my new internet in atm i could only upload audio.


if you can do video, it'd be better to wait for that instead of just audio since Gabe will be going lots of stuff that needs to be seen and not heard


----------



## ROH

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Steenerico Vs Jigsaw/Quackenbush - ****1/4


Good man.


----------



## MrPaiMei

My last puro order fell through but I just got this for $30:

G1 Climax 8/12, 8/10, 8/8, 8/6 (6 discs)
Dragon Gate 66, 65, 64, 62
NOAH 7/15 (2 discs)


----------



## Future Star

PaiMei, did u ever get that Steenerico comp? I want to know how it is


----------



## MrPaiMei

I got the last 5 discs of it (Enchantment under the Sea through Fighting Spirit). AWESOME. Arrived within a week, everything is at least ***1/2. Got the site?


----------



## Future Star

MrPaiMei said:


> I got the last 5 discs of it (Enchantment under the Sea through Fighting Spirit). AWESOME. Arrived within a week, everything is at least ***1/2. Got the site?


"ducktits" or something right?


----------



## MrPaiMei

ducktits.com/chi for matchlist/email.


----------



## Future Star

How is the quality? DVD or Computer etc


----------



## MrPaiMei

I'm pretty sure they're clones, so well above adownload but not master level. He can tell you specifics if you want.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I finally got to watch all of Domination last night, and I rewatched some matches as well here are my final ratings.

ROH Domination 
Matt Sydal Vs Hallowicked - ***1/2
Lacey Vs Daizee Haze - **1/4
Steenerico Vs Jigsaw/Quackenbush - ****
Davey Richards vs Matt Cross - **1/4
Rocky Romero Vs Delirious - **1/2
Brent Albright Vs Erick Stevens Vs Jimmy Rave Vs BJ Whitmer - **
Briscoe Bros. VS Kings of Wrestling - ***1/4 (Not enough Hero in it, and when he was in it, there was way too much showboating)
Roderick Strong Vs Morishima - ***1/2


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH United We Stand*

Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Irish Airbourne - **3/4 - Good little squash to open the show

*Gauntlet Match*

Jimmy Rave vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Delirios vs. Adam Pearce vs. Chris Hero - *** - I found it obvious on who would win each match in this gauntlet and only really enjoyed it when it was Hero vs. Delirious

*No DQ Grudge Match*
Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer - *** - Decent match, enjoying all these losses Whitmer is getting

Roderick Strong and Davey Richards vs. Erick Stevens and Matt Cross - ***1/4 - Ever since Cross and Stevens joined the Resilience, this feud has gone kinda downhill imo

Lacey vs. Serena Deeb - *1/2 - Didn't really care about this

KENTA vs. Rocky Romero - ***1/2 - I did enjoy this but not as much as Marufuji vs. Romero. It was exactly what i expected it to be, nonstop kicks

Takeshi Morishima and Naomichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson and Nigel McGuiness - ***1/2 - Gotta say that i did enjoy this alot, a great match with a great finish

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match
2 out of 3 falls*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal and Claudio Castagnoli - MOTN and another great performance by Claudio. Better then Briscoes/KOW from Domination.

*OVERALL: Best Dayton Show in quite a while. 7.5/10*


----------



## JD13

My PWG DVDs arrived today from Highspots  

Glory by honor v night 2

Davey Richards vs Jack Evans - ***
Adam Pearce vs Delirious - **1/2
Jimmy Jacobs vs Christopher Daniels vs Colt Cabana - ***
Samoa Joe & Homicide vs Briscoes ***1/2
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Kings Of Wrestling - ***3/4
McGuinness vs Marafuji - ****1/2
Danielson vs KENTA - *****


----------



## bmxmadb53

I made an order from SMV yesterday:

Chikara-Maximum Overdraft
CZW-Tournament of Death 6
IWA-MS-Winner Takes All
IWA-MS-Extreme Heaven 2007
IWA-MS-Hardcore Hell & Back 2007

I think I own. This will be my second chikara show and my first CZW show.


----------



## Platt

bmxmadb53 said:


> I made an order from SMV yesterday:
> 
> Chikara-Maximum Overdraft
> CZW-Tournament of Death 6
> IWA-MS-Winner Takes All
> IWA-MS-Extreme Heaven 2007
> IWA-MS-Hardcore Hell & Back 2007
> 
> I think I own. This will be my second chikara show and my first CZW show.


Nice order TOD was a great show, and i've got MO to watch maybe tomorrow with the other 3 on there way soon.


----------



## Blasko

Ian Rotten vs Freak Show- Flaming barbwire match. 

** 1/2, as dangerous as it was, they could have added a LOT more to this.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Platt said:


> Nice order TOD was a great show, and i've got MO to watch maybe tomorrow with the other 3 on there way soon.


Great Minds think alike.



-Blasko- said:


> Ian Rotten vs Freak Show- Flaming barbwire match.
> 
> ** 1/2, as dangerous as it was, they could have added a LOT more to this.


I heard it was really short, but I think Ian got hurt pretty badly. This may be why it was cut short. I'm not disagreeing with you, but yeah if a guy gets hurt you really don't have a choice. I'm just glad that wasn't the big match of this feud. If it was I'd be pretty damn pissed.


----------



## Blasko

bmxmadb53 said:


> I heard it was really short, but I think Ian got hurt pretty badly. This may be why it was cut short. I'm not disagreeing with you, but yeah if a guy gets hurt you really don't have a choice. I'm just glad that wasn't the big match of this feud. If it was I'd be pretty damn pissed.


 You can tell something was wrong with Ian, large drops of blood were dropping all over the ring.

I'm not giving such a low rating because of that, I'm giving it because the match itself was slightly un-realistic. 

Like, the fire spots had NO build up, it was just "Ian shoves freak show" and "Freakshow shoves Ian", they could have made a legit story out of it and maybe even and outside brawl, that and the finish was REALLY stale on Ian's part. He had little to no emotion and seemingly wanted to end it right away, so there was no climax invovled. It was just a rotten rush with no emotion, climax or drama.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Does anyone know when the next booker is going to be released? Who is in it? What the subject is?

I'm really interested. I can't wait for the GABE one to show up at my door.


----------



## McQueen

I hope it's guest booker with Vince Russo doing TNA 2007.... oh wait. :$


----------



## Blasko

Insane Lane and Tank vs Devon Moore and Mickie Knuckles.

*** 3/4, a really great brawl. I'd give it **** but Tank's no selling of EVERYTHING stopped that.


----------



## JD13

Has anybody seen Inokis debut IGF show yet?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Chikara Maximum Overdraft:*

*Pre-Show Bonus 8 Man Tag*: Ultramantis Black/Southern Saints vs ShaneSaw, Tim Donst & Moscow-**3/4
Los Ice Creams vs 2.0-**1/2
Eddie Kingston vs Ricochet-***
Shayne Hawke vs Billy Roc-**3/4
*2 Out Of 3 Falls*: Daizee Haze vs Sara Del Rey-***1/4
The Colony vs Delirious/Cheech/Cloudy-***1/4
La Parkita vs Payaso Del Futuro-*1/2
*Young Lions Cup*: Chuck Taylor(c) vs Drake Younger-***
Kings Of Wrestling vs Lince Dorado/El Pantera-***3/4
*NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Title*: Mike Quackenbush(c) vs Black Tiger-***1/2
F.I.S.T vs The Briscoe Bros.-***1/2

Buy it now. Seriously. While it didn't have a **** match on it, I felt it was overall better than Rey De Voladores from eariler in the year and this could be the best all around show for Chikara, in 07, period.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Gabe Guest booker has arrived.


----------



## .EMO

I swear Roh new it was my birthday. I got a grab bag and I got the following

Best of the Briscoes
Best of the Rottweilers
Straight Shooting with Butch Reed
Punk, Pearce and Cabanna the early years
FIP Usual Suspects

and a Doug williams shirt

I'm happy.


----------



## bmxmadb53

I'm gonna be honest. The Gabe Booker sucked. Just kind of boring. Seemed pretty easy to book for the most part. The next dvd in the series is going to be Guest Booker: bmxmadb53 books wcw in 2001.


----------



## Rated R Poster

Do you think ROH will get back into "Best Ofs". All of that stuff is older and I think they should start making best ofs of guys who are on the roster now. Like best of Delirious, or best of Nigel Mguiness or somethin with more recent matches. But above all I think they should make a Briscoe DVD at the end of the year. Like a 2007 MVP DVD like they did Homicide in 2003. Two Discs full of their best matches of '07. I dont know why they wouldnt, its not like that shit wouldnt sell.


----------



## McQueen

Rated R Poster said:


> Do you think ROH will get back into "Best Ofs". All of that stuff is older and I think they should start making best ofs of guys who are on the roster now. Like best of Delirious, or best of Nigel Mguiness or somethin with more recent matches. But above all I think they should make a Briscoe DVD at the end of the year. Like a 2007 MVP DVD like they did Homicide in 2003. Two Discs full of their best matches of '07. I dont know why they wouldnt, its not like that shit wouldnt sell.


I don't disagree I still want a Gibson best of and a Nigel one would be nice as well, but I remember hearing ROH isn't interested in making anymore "Best of's" DVD's. God knows why.

Shit I want Best of London back in stock too dammit.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> I don't disagree I still want a Gibson best of and a Nigel one would be nice as well, but I remember hearing ROH isn't interested in making anymore "Best of's" DVD's. God knows why.
> 
> Shit I want Best of London back in stock too dammit.


there needs to be a Best of Japanese Wrestlers. it will feature every Curry Man and Ebessan match, and maybe one more match...maybe a KENTA match...NO WAIT! Jimmy Yang matches!


----------



## McQueen

Jimmy Yang is Korean son, get it right.

Best of NOAH in ROH would be pretty awesome though, that way maybe people could see Kenta Kobashi/Homicide vs Low Ki/Samoa Joe cause no one seems to ever want to buy the show Unforgettable.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> Jimmy Yang is Korean son, get it right.
> 
> Best of NOAH in ROH would be pretty awesome though, that way maybe people could see Kenta Kobashi/Homicide vs Low Ki/Samoa Joe *cause no one seems to ever want to buy the show Unforgettable.*


that's a shame since an ROH fan should go out of their way to see that tag match and Strong vs. Gibson


----------



## Duke Silver

McQueen said:


> Jimmy Yang is Korean son, get it right.
> 
> Best of NOAH in ROH would be pretty awesome though, that way maybe people could see Kenta Kobashi/Homicide vs Low Ki/Samoa Joe cause no one seems to ever want to buy the show Unforgettable.


Heh. Believe it or not, I watched that event yesterday.


----------



## McQueen

sephy37 said:


> that's a shame since an ROH fan should go out of their way to see that tag match and Strong vs. Gibson


I agree cause while that show has some lackluster matches on it in the undercard the Main Event, Strong vs Gibson and Yang vs Daniels are all pretty good matches.

Unforgettable is hands down IMO the most underrated ROH show in the companies history.



WORLD said:


> Heh. Believe it or not, I watched that event yesterday.


Your a good man WORLD.


----------



## Rated R Poster

My Straight Shootin with Mike Rotunda is missing the disc. I know people have said that ROH help is great but I was wandering if like I have to ship it back to them? Anyone know?


----------



## Platt

Rated R Poster said:


> My Straight Shootin with Mike Rotunda is missing the disc. I know people have said that ROH help is great but I was wandering if like I have to ship it back to them? Anyone know?


I doubt it they'll just send you a new one.


----------



## Rated R Poster

I wander if they'd be cool about it if I requested for another SS seeing as how Im not a big Mike Rotunda fan.


----------



## Platt

Rated R Poster said:


> I wander if they'd be cool about it if I requested for another SS seeing as how Im not a big Mike Rotunda fan.


I say that would not happen and asking would not be a good idea.


----------



## JD13

PWG: All Star Weekend V Night 1

NOSAWA vs Disco Machine - **
Roderick Strong vs Rocky Romero - ***3/4(wow, wasnt realy expecting this to be as great as it was. superb stuff)
Human Tornado vs Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
Matt Classic vs Kikutaro - ***(funny stuff)
Jack Evans vs Kevin Steen - ***
Kazarian,TJ Perkins,Ronin & Top gun tawlar vs the Dynasty - ***
Alex Shelley vs Kaz Hayashi - ***3/4
Low Ki vs Davey Richards - ****
El Generico vs Pac - ****1/4(great match)

watching night 2 tomorrow and maybe supercard of honor 2 as well.


----------



## Obfuscation

JD13 said:


> PWG: All Star Weekend V Night 1
> 
> NOSAWA vs Disco Machine - **
> Roderick Strong vs Rocky Romero - ***3/4(wow, wasnt realy expecting this to be as great as it was. superb stuff)
> Human Tornado vs Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
> Matt Classic vs Kikutaro - ***(funny stuff)
> Jack Evans vs Kevin Steen - ***
> Kazarian,TJ Perkins,Ronin & Top gun tawlar vs the Dynasty - ***
> Alex Shelley vs Kaz Hayashi - ***3/4
> Low Ki vs Davey Richards - ****
> El Generico vs Pac - ****1/4(great match)
> 
> watching night 2 tomorrow and maybe supercard of honor 2 as well.


Shelley/Hayashi > Davey/Ki, tbqh.


----------



## JD13

^^^ I liked the Strong/Romero match alot, i guess it came down to personal prefrannces.
EDIT- i meant shelley/hayashi. im tired.


----------



## McQueen

Hailsabin said:


> Shelley/Hayashi > Davey/Ki, tbqh.


This man speaks the truth. Davey/Ki was alright but they had a much better match at TPI 2006.


----------



## S-Mac

McQueen said:


> This man speaks the truth. Davey/Ki was alright but they had a much better match at TPI 2006.


I dint even like their match at TPI that much either


----------



## ROH

(DL'd this one match cos I couldn't wait for the DVD)

Briscoes vs Sydal and Claudio - 2/3 falls - ROH UWS - ***3/4_****

Most dissapointing thing all year. Problems:

1) DEAD crowd.
2) All 4 men not really putting any effort in.
3) Didn't feel like they were main eventing or fighting for the ROH world tag team titles at all.
4) No Claudio/Sydal double teams which I read about.
5) Pacing issues. It was all fast and big moves early (1st fall), then it slowed right down. NOW, I understand the Briscoes slowing down the pace psycology wise (like *MrPaiMei* had stated), but in reality it didn't really make sense. Because...At RIE, Briscoes proved they could beat Claudio and Sydal in the longer, slower match. In the first fall they proved they could beat them sprint style too. So why slow down the match after the first fall?! They'd already pinned Sydal, and he's like 1/2 the size of CC, so they should have worked him over, not Claudio. Sorry I'm rambling.

So yeah. Dissapointing~.


----------



## StraightEdge

McQueen said:


> Best of NOAH in ROH would be pretty awesome though, that way maybe people could see Kenta Kobashi/Homicide vs Low Ki/Samoa Joe cause no one seems to ever want to buy the show Unforgettable.


Why Do People not want to get the show, The show was Pretty Good and the Tag Match + Gibson/Strong Were Awesome Matches..


----------



## musdy

I guess ill try this rating thing*

Dragon Gate 03/23/07*
Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito vs. Magnitude Kishiwada & Cyber Kong-***1/4*

CIMA & Matt Sydal & Susumu Yokosuka vs. GAMMA & Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino*-****

Open the Brave Gate Title: Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Matt Sydal-***3/4

Open the Dream Gate Title: Don Fujii vs. Masaaki Mochizuki-***1/2

Jushin Thunder Liger & Jado & Gedo vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Don Fujii & Yasushi Kanda-***

CIMA & Susumu Yokosuka vs. Cyber Kong & Cyber Gang-**1/2

Open the Triangle Gate Title vs. PoS.HEARTS Unit Dissolve Match: Naruki Doi, Gamma & Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Super Shisa, Anthony W. Mori & BxB Hulk-***1/2

Naniwa-shiki Elimination Match: CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito & Anthony W. Mori vs. Gamma, Genki Horiguchi & Masato Yoshino & Cyber Gang-****

*Best of Toryumon 2005 V.3*
2/3 Falls Match - Open the Triangle Gate Title: Ryo Saito, Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi [c] vs. Magnitude Kishiwada, CIMA & Masato Yoshino-***1/4

Elimination Match - Open the Triangle Gate Title: Ryo Saito, Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi [c] vs. CIMA, Magnitude Kishiwada & Masato Yoshino-***3/4

Masaaki Mochizuki, Susumu Yokosuka & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Ryo Saito, Magnum TOKYO & Genki Horiguchi-***

CIMA vs. Ryo Saito-***

Genki Horiguchi & Naoki Tanisaki vs. The Florida Brothers-*** (for comedy)


----------



## Mark.

I can only get 2 DVDs because I'm skint at the moment but out of these choices, which do you think I should get?:

Race To The Top Tournament Nights 1 & 2
Death Before Dishonor V Nights 1 & 2
Manhattan Mayhem II/Death Before Dishonor Night 2


----------



## Future Star

Mark. said:


> I can only get 2 DVDs because I'm skint at the moment but out of these choices, which do you think I should get?:
> 
> Race To The Top Tournament Nights 1 & 2
> Death Before Dishonor V Nights 1 & 2
> Manhattan Mayhem II/Death Before Dishonor Night 2


Manhattan Mayhem II/Death Before Dishonor Night 2. They arent out yet, not until october i'd say. But maybe you can save to buy DBD Night 1 also


----------



## Mark.

Future Star said:


> Manhattan Mayhem II/Death Before Dishonor Night 2. They arent out yet, not until october i'd say. But maybe you can save to buy DBD Night 1 also


I know.  It makes me sad that I'll have to wait.

Damn ROH and it's awesome shows!


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

How was War of The Wire II. I just bought it and can't wait to see the fuckin insane barbed wire match with BJ/Necro but aside from that what are yalls opinion on the quality of the show. Was it really good in your guys' opinions?? Also what did you guys think about the barbed wire match itself?? any thoughts would be appreciated since I just bought it today and will have to wait a week or so for it to come and I can't fuckin wait!!


----------



## JD13

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> How was War of The Wire II. I just bought it and can't wait to see the fuckin insane barbed wire match with BJ/Necro but aside from that what are yalls opinion on the quality of the show. Was it really good in your guys' opinions?? Also what did you guys think about the barbed wire match itself?? any thoughts would be appreciated since I just bought it today and will have to wait a week or so for it to come and I can't fuckin wait!!


Its a good overall show, and the ME is sick.

PWG: All star weekend V night 2

Kevin Steen vs Joey Ryan - No DQ Match - ***1/4
TJ Perkins, Rocky Romero & Ronin vs Lil' Cholo, NOSAWA & Karl Anderson - **3/4
Davey Richards vs Chris Hero - ***1/2
Colt Cabana & Topgun Talwar vs Kikutaro & Disco Machine - **3/4
Claudio Castagnoli vs Alex Shelley - ***1/2
Kaz Hayashi vs PAC - ***3/4
Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs Scott Lost & Chris Bosh - ***1/4
El Generico vs Human Tornado - ***1/4
Samoa Joe vs Low Ki - ****1/4


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS Extreme Heaven 2007*
1. Jack Thriller vs. Ben McCoy - **1/4
2. CJ Otis & Ash vs. Kris Chambers & Mike Stevens - **
3. Dysfunction vs. Josh Abercrombie - **1/2
4. Roderick Strong vs. Toby Klein - ***1/4
5. Matt Sydal vs. Ricochet - ***
6. Rollin Hard vs. Z-Barr - *
7. Mickie Knuckles vs. Chuck Taylor - **
8. BJ Whitmer vs. Deranged - **3/4
9. Necro Butcher vs. Davey Richards - ***1/4
10. 8 Man Cruiserweight Match featuring: Nate Webb, Chrisjen Hayme, Brian Skyline, Devon Moore, Detox, Billy Roc, xOMGx & Scotty Vortekz - ***1/4
11. Hardcore Match - Tank, Lane & FreakShow vs. Ian Rotten, Drake Younger & Corporal Robinson - ***1/4

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## ROH

musdy said:


> Open the Dream Gate Title: Don Fujii vs. Masaaki Mochizuki-***1/2


WHAT

That has to be one of my fav matches of the year, I gave it ****1/2_****3/4...


----------



## MrPaiMei

I'm not sure you can justify it as that high, it had no story and was just nearfalls. I went ***1/2-***3/4.


----------



## ROH

MrPaiMei said:


> I'm not sure you can justify it as that high, it had no story and was just nearfalls. I went ***1/2-***3/4.


Hmm, I remember you going ****1/4, and saying 'maybe DG MOTY'

It did have A story. A battle for respect between the 2 veterans. Sure, it wasn't that much of a story, but a story nonetheless. And don't even get me started on the nearfalls


----------



## MrPaiMei

On first view, check platts archive, I went ***3/4-****. Thats good for DGMOTY as of 60. But with no story it kills any entertainment value for repeat viewings so I knocked it down a little.


----------



## musdy

ROH said:


> WHAT
> 
> That has to be one of my fav matches of the year, I gave it ****1/2_****3/4...


Im just not that into Mochizuki plus I got World 07 for free so Ill probably have a review soon.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Mark. said:


> I can only get 2 DVDs because I'm skint at the moment but out of these choices, which do you think I should get?:
> 
> Race To The Top Tournament Nights 1 & 2
> Death Before Dishonor V Nights 1 & 2
> Manhattan Mayhem II/Death Before Dishonor Night 2


DBD night 1 is better than night 2. Get DBD Night 1 and MM 2.


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS Hardcore Hell & Back 2007*
1. Tarek the Great vs. HyZaya - ***
2. Roderick Strong vs. Cash Flo - **
3. Chrisjen Hayme vs. Detox - **1/2
4. "Mr. Insanity" Toby Klein vs. Deranged - **3/4 
5. BJ Whitmer vs. Davey Richards - ***
6. CJ Otis & Ash vs. Josh Abercrombie & Nate Webb - *** 
7. High Impact Tables Match - Mickie Knuckles & Devon Moore vs. Insane Lane & Tank - ***1/2
8. Dysfunction vs. Ben McCoy vs. Kris Chambers vs. Mike Stevens vs. Brian Skyline - **1/4
9. Hardcore Match - Corporal Robinson vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/4
10. Barbed Wire Flaming Ropes - Ian Rotten vs. Freak Show - **3/4

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## JD13

-Mystery- said:


> *IWA-MS Hardcore Hell & Back 2007*
> 1. Tarek the Great vs. HyZaya - ***
> 2. Roderick Strong vs. Cash Flo - **
> 3. Chrisjen Hayme vs. Detox - **1/2
> 4. "Mr. Insanity" Toby Klein vs. Deranged - **3/4
> 5. BJ Whitmer vs. Davey Richards - ***
> 6. CJ Otis & Ash vs. Josh Abercrombie & Nate Webb - ***
> 7. High Impact Tables Match - Mickie Knuckles & Devon Moore vs. Insane Lane & Tank - ***1/2
> 8. Dysfunction vs. Ben McCoy vs. Kris Chambers vs. Mike Stevens vs. Brian Skyline - **1/4
> 9. Hardcore Match - Corporal Robinson vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/4
> 10. Barbed Wire Flaming Ropes - Ian Rotten vs. Freak Show - **3/4
> 
> Overall show rating - ***


Im waiting for this arrive and your ratings have upset me, paticularly Strong/Cash Flo. I was looking forward to that.
:sad:


----------



## bstaple12

Quick help. Which one should I get: ROH Unified, ROH Better Than Our Best, or ROH Fifth Year Festival Finale?


----------



## S-Mac

bstaple12 said:


> Quick help. Which one should I get: ROH Unified, ROH Better Than Our Best, or ROH Fifth Year Festival Finale?


I would get Better than our best


----------



## bmxmadb53

bstaple12 said:


> Quick help. Which one should I get: ROH Unified, ROH Better Than Our Best, or ROH Fifth Year Festival Finale?


All three. Probably:

Unified
Better Than Our Best
Finale


----------



## bstaple12

Appreciate the help. I will eventually get all three so I guess it really doesn't matter.


----------



## bmxmadb53

bstaple12 said:


> Appreciate the help. I will eventually get all three so I guess it really doesn't matter.


In that case I'd go in order.


----------



## musdy

DG World 07

Akira Tozawa & Taku Iwasa vs. YAMATO & Jack Evans-**
Don Fujii vs. Tetsuhiro Kuroda-***
Dragon Kid & Anthony W. Mori vs. Gamma & Kinta Tamaoka-**
Yuji Nagata vs. "Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa-DUD
Genki Horiguchi (c) vs. Yasushi Kanda-***1/2
Jado & Gedo vs. Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito-***1/4
Special Singles Match: Koji Kanamoto vs. Masaaki Mochizuki-***3/4
Shingo Takagi, BxB Hulk & Cyber Kong (c) vs. Magnitude Kishiwada, Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino-****1/2
Open the Dream Gate Title: Jushin Liger (c) vs. CIMA-***1/2


----------



## TKS

JD13 said:


> Im waiting for this arrive and your ratings have upset me, paticularly Strong/Cash Flo. I was looking forward to that.
> :sad:


It doesn't necessarily mean it's bad. I think he's comparing these matches with the greatest matches in history, being 5 stars. Just harsh/honest criticism.


----------



## ROH

musdy said:


> Im just not that into Mochizuki plus I got World 07 for free so Ill probably have a review soon.


That's cool then. I went in with NO expectations (I hated Fujii), but came out stunned (in a good way). It also made me a fan of Fujii for life.


----------



## Sephiroth

anyone have any star ratings for J Cup 2000?


----------



## ROH

sephy37 said:


> anyone have any star ratings for J Cup 2000?


1. 1st round - CIMA vs Ricky Marvin - ****1/4* (Really fun match)

I got that off my Marvin comp


----------



## KingKicks

This is a ticket question to anyone who goes to the Manhattan Center.

I'm going back to NY for Glory By Honor and was wondering which seating is better? 6th Row or 3rd Row balcony ?

At RIE, i went with 4th Row balcony and they were pretty good seats.


----------



## Sephiroth

ROH said:


> 1. 1st round - CIMA vs Ricky Marvin - ****1/4* (Really fun match)
> 
> I got that off my Marvin comp


i've only seen CIMA vs. Lyger (which i believe PaiMei uploaded and it's in the Other Media Section)

how good was Marvin back then?



Benjo™ said:


> This is a ticket question to anyone who goes to the Manhattan Center.
> 
> I'm going back to NY for Glory By Honor and was wondering which seating is better? 6th Row or 3rd Row balcony ?
> 
> At RIE, i went with 4th Row balcony and they were pretty good seats.


wouldn't you have a better view if you were in the balcony as opposed to sitting 6 rows away from the ring area?


----------



## musdy

ROH said:


> That's cool then. I went in with NO expectations (I hated Fujii), but came out stunned (in a good way). It also made me a fan of Fujii for life.


I felt the exact same way coming out of that match about Fujii (although this was my first Fujii match)


----------



## KingKicks

sephy37 said:


> i've only seen CIMA vs. Lyger (which i believe PaiMei uploaded and it's in the Other Media Section)
> 
> how good was Marvin back then?
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't you have a better view if you were in the balcony as opposed to sitting 6 rows away from the ring area?


Yeah i likely would and that's what i'm thinking about going with.


----------



## ROH

sephy37 said:


> i've only seen CIMA vs. Lyger (which i believe PaiMei uploaded and it's in the Other Media Section)
> 
> how good was Marvin back then?


He seemed fine...


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

I've started to get into Super Dragon's work and I've grown to love the guy. His matches are stiff and I love his sick Psycho Driver finisher. 

So my question is what are the best DVDs for me to buy where he has his best matches??? I'm looking for his feud with Kevin Steen & when he tagged with Excalibur. Also his CZW world title reign and that match with Ruckus. If there are any other good shows where he would be on please suggest.

And where would I find these DVDs?? ROH website?? CZW website?? if the CZW site then are they reliable??

Thank you very much for any help. I'm trying to get more into CZW, at least their older stuff because I've heard that they now suck.


----------



## Sephiroth

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> I've started to get into Super Dragon's work and I've grown to love the guy. His matches are stiff and I love his sick Psycho Driver finisher.
> 
> So my question is what are the best DVDs for me to buy where he has his best matches??? I'm looking for his feud with Kevin Steen & when he tagged with Excalibur. Also his CZW world title reign and that match with Ruckus. If there are any other good shows where he would be on please suggest.
> 
> And where would I find these DVDs?? ROH website?? CZW website?? if the CZW site then are they reliable??
> 
> Thank you very much for any help. I'm trying to get more into CZW, at least their older stuff because I've heard that they now suck.


smartmarkvideo.com is your CZW hook up. 

as for shows, Cage of Death 6 has Steenerico vs. Dragon/Excalibur. not sure what others do.

two CZW shows i full heartedly recommend are When 2 Worlds Collide (awesome opener, awesome Pain vs. Generico, really good ladder match, Dragon vs. Steen, and BLK Out & Necro vs. Generation Next) and Best of the Best V (fucking great show. there's an awesome Dragon vs. Generico match on there and the finals are outstanding)


----------



## S-Mac

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> I've started to get into Super Dragon's work and I've grown to love the guy. His matches are stiff and I love his sick Psycho Driver finisher.
> 
> So my question is what are the best DVDs for me to buy where he has his best matches??? I'm looking for his feud with Kevin Steen & when he tagged with Excalibur. Also his CZW world title reign and that match with Ruckus. If there are any other good shows where he would be on please suggest.
> 
> And where would I find these DVDs?? ROH website?? CZW website?? if the CZW site then are they reliable??
> 
> Thank you very much for any help. I'm trying to get more into CZW, at least their older stuff because I've heard that they now suck.


Smarkmark video is a good place to start and also highspots.com has alot of his stuff in pwg against Kevin steen hope this helps abit

Edit: Beaten to it


----------



## MrPaiMei

My Japan shows/RiE are in so anyone waiting on those should have them soon.


----------



## T-C

MrPaiMei said:


> My Japan shows/RiE are in so anyone waiting on those should have them soon.


Looking forward to reviews.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

sephy37 said:


> smartmarkvideo.com is your CZW hook up.
> 
> as for shows, Cage of Death 6 has Steenerico vs. Dragon/Excalibur. not sure what others do.
> 
> two CZW shows i full heartedly recommend are When 2 Worlds Collide (awesome opener, awesome Pain vs. Generico, really good ladder match, Dragon vs. Steen, and BLK Out & Necro vs. Generation Next) and Best of the Best V (fucking great show. there's an awesome Dragon vs. Generico match on there and the finals are outstanding)



Cool thanks a lot for the help, I'm going to look in to that because shit that I saw from YouTube was really good. I heard Cage of Death 5 is the best Cage of Death show?? That true?? If not then what cage of death show is the best?


----------



## wwefanatic411

my ROH dvd grab bags came in today. Grab Bag 1:
Let the Gates of Hell Open: The Best of the Rottweilers
Suffering is Inevitable: The Best of Roderick Strong
FIP Payback
Straight Shootin' With Paul Ellering
Straight Shootin' With Ron Killings

Grab Bag 2:
Straight Shootin' With Skandar Akbar
Danger! Danger!: The Best of Spanky
Good Times, Great Memories: The Best of Colt Cabana
Shimmer Vol 9
Straight Shootin' With Francine

I'm extremly happy with this order. I got my first Shimmer and FIP dvds. I also got 4 amazing best ofs. All this for only $30 and it only took about a week to ship (maybe even less). The only problems I have are 1) idk who Skandar Akbar is (but I'm sure its still a great interview) and 2) When I first saw Good Times, Great Memories I thought it was the show and I was extatic, but then I relized it was the best of. Still a good dvd, but kind of a let down when I relized.


----------



## Platt

wwefanatic411 said:


> my ROH dvd grab bags came in today. Grab Bag 1:
> Let the Gates of Hell Open: The Best of the Rottweilers
> Suffering is Inevitable: The Best of Roderick Strong
> FIP Payback
> Straight Shootin' With Paul Ellering
> Straight Shootin' With Ron Killings
> 
> Grab Bag 2:
> Straight Shootin' With Skandar Akbar
> Danger! Danger!: The Best of Spanky
> Good Times, Great Memories: The Best of Colt Cabana
> Shimmer Vol 9
> Straight Shootin' With Francine
> 
> I'm extremly happy with this order. I got my first Shimmer and FIP dvds. I also got 4 amazing best ofs. All this for only $30 and it only took about a week to ship (maybe even less). The only problems I have are 1) idk who Skandar Akbar is (but I'm sure its still a great interview) and 2) When I first saw Good Times, Great Memories I thought it was the show and I was extatic, but then I relized it was the best of. Still a good dvd, but kind of a let down when I relized.


WOW im really surprised they included Shimmer Vol 9 considering its only been out a few week. 2 Great bags there still waiting for my last ones 12 days now


----------



## bstaple12

Those are some pretty good grab bags.


----------



## KingKicks

wwefanatic411 said:


> my ROH dvd grab bags came in today. Grab Bag 1:
> Let the Gates of Hell Open: The Best of the Rottweilers
> Suffering is Inevitable: The Best of Roderick Strong
> FIP Payback
> Straight Shootin' With Paul Ellering
> Straight Shootin' With Ron Killings
> 
> Grab Bag 2:
> Straight Shootin' With Skandar Akbar
> Danger! Danger!: The Best of Spanky
> Good Times, Great Memories: The Best of Colt Cabana
> *Shimmer Vol 9*
> Straight Shootin' With Francine
> 
> I'm extremly happy with this order. I got my first Shimmer and FIP dvds. I also got 4 amazing best ofs. All this for only $30 and it only took about a week to ship (maybe even less). The only problems I have are 1) idk who Skandar Akbar is (but I'm sure its still a great interview) and 2) When I first saw Good Times, Great Memories I thought it was the show and I was extatic, but then I relized it was the best of. Still a good dvd, but kind of a let down when I relized.


:shocked: 

That Shimmer is worth the price alone.
Looking forward to getting my first grab bag, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## bmxmadb53

My SMV order has arrived.

The three most recent IWA Shows
TOD6
Maximum Overdraft


Chikara DVD August 5, 2007 "Maximum Overdraft" - Philadelphia, PA 
1. Los Ice Creams vs. 2.0 **
2. Eddie Kingston vs. Ricochet ***1/2
3. Shayne Hawke vs. Billy Roc **1/2
4. Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Ray **3/4
5. The Colony vs. Los Tres Deliriosos **3/4 
6. La Parkita vs. Payaso del Futuro *
7. Chuck Taylor vs. Drake Younger ***1/2
8. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Pantera & Lince Dorado ***
9. Mike Quackenbush vs. Black Tiger ****1/2
10. F.I.S.T. vs. Briscoe Brothers ***3/4


----------



## Rated R Poster

bmxmadb53 said:


> My SMV order has arrived.
> 
> The three most recent IWA Shows
> TOD6
> Maximum Overdraft
> 
> 
> Chikara DVD August 5, 2007 "Maximum Overdraft" - Philadelphia, PA
> 1. Los Ice Creams vs. 2.0 **
> 2. Eddie Kingston vs. Ricochet ***1/2
> 3. Shayne Hawke vs. Billy Roc **1/2
> 4. Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Ray **3/4
> 5. The Colony vs. Los Tres Deliriosos **3/4
> 6. La Parkita vs. Payaso del Futuro *
> 7. Chuck Taylor vs. Drake Younger ***1/2
> 8. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Pantera & Lince Dorado ***
> 9. Mike Quackenbush vs. Black Tiger ****1/2
> 10. F.I.S.T. vs. Briscoe Brothers ***3/4


Im glad you gave Quack and Black Tiger a very good rating because its one of the reason I will be gettin this show this weekend and all Ive seen is average reviews for that match. Thanks for posting these ratings. Would you call FIST vs. Briscoes dissapointing?


----------



## bmxmadb53

Rated R Poster said:


> Im glad you gave Quack and Black Tiger a very good rating because its one of the reason I will be gettin this show this weekend and all Ive seen is average reviews for that match. Thanks for posting these ratings. Would you call FIST vs. Briscoes dissapointing?


No not really. I thought it was pretty good, but quack v tiger should have main evented.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I was gonna ask for ratings from Maximum Overdraft, so thanks for posting yours bmxmad53. I think i'm gonna buy this show.


----------



## bmxmadb53

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I was gonna ask for ratings from Maximum Overdraft, so thanks for posting yours bmxmad53. I think i'm gonna buy this show.


I suggest you do. That was my second ever chikara show I've watched. My first was naked, extremely disapointing. This one was pretty damn good though.


----------



## Sephiroth

Platt said:


> WOW im really surprised they included Shimmer Vol 9 considering its only been out a few week. 2 Great bags there still waiting for my last ones 12 days now


i'd laugh if they sent you 8 All Japan Women DVDs but when you opened them...they all had WWE Divas: South of the Border in them or "Lady Oddity: The Best Of Luna Vachon"



bmxmadb53 said:


> I suggest you do. That was my second ever chikara show I've watched. *My first was naked*, extremely disapointing. This one was pretty damn good though.


um...


----------



## will94

> Mid-South Wrestling is proud to present it's first volume of a four DVD collection entitled, "Giants, Midgets, Heroes & Villians." It captures some of the greatest moments and biggest names in professional wrestling history from 1980-1985. Until now, this footage has never before been seen on video or DVD. The only way someone could have seen this footage was if they attended a live event or caught a broadcast years ago, but now thanks to Mid-South Wrestling, fans can go back and re-live the excitement, the splendor, the raw action and the true essence of what was known by fans as the glory days.
> 
> This DVD includes the following wrestlers: "Nature Boy" Ric Flair, Ted DiBiase, Nikolai Volkoff, King Kong Bundy, Junkyard Dog, Kamala, "Mr. Wonderful" Paul Orndorff, Andre the Giant, "Mr. USA" Tony Atlas, Hacksaw Jim Duggan, "Ravishing" Rick Rude, One Man Gang, Skandar Akbar, Terry Taylor, "Dr. Death" Steve Williams, Jim Niedhart, Dusty Rhodes, Rick Steiner, The Samoans, Ernie Ladd, Butch Reed & more!
> 
> 1. Ric Flair vs. Ted DiBiase
> 2. King Kong Bundy vs. Junkyard Dog
> 3. Andre the Giant & Tony Atlas vs. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne
> 4. Butch Reed & Jim Niedhart vs. Jim Duggan & Dusty Rhodes
> 5. CAGE MATCH: Jim Neidhart & Butch Reed
> 6. Steve Williams & Rick Steiner vs. Butch Reed & Jim Duggan
> 7. First time in wrestling history a 6-man tag with 2 big men and 4 midgets featuring Little Coco, Cowboy Lang, Little Tokyo and Lord Little Brook
> 8. DREAM MATCH: The Samoans (Afa & Sika) & Ernie Ladd vs. Andre the Giant, Dusty Rhodes & Junkyard Dog
> 
> Bonus Gem Footage
> 
> * Andre the Giant interview
> * Buzz Sawyer & Jim Duggan caught in a backstage "Hallway Brawl"
> * Grammy Award Winning Singer/Actory Jerry Reed interviewed by Jim Ross plus Jerry Reed in Mid-South Wrestling promo
> * Jim Neidhart and Butch Reed post cage match meltdown fight and breakup of the tag team


Anybody seen this DVD yet? It sounds like a pretty awesome throwback to the classic days of wrestling, and it seems it's the first in a series of similar releases. I might try and pick a copy of this up if I can find it this weekend.

Also, for anybody that cares about it, the release date for Wrestling Society X: The First and Final Season 4-DVD set is November 13th. Amazon is taking pre-orders for it at $18.69, pretty cheap for 10 hours of wrestling.


----------



## S-Mac

sephy37 said:


> i'd laugh if they sent you 8 All Japan Women DVDs but when you opened them...they all had WWE Divas: South of the Border in them or "Lady Oddity: The Best Of Luna Vachon"
> 
> 
> 
> um...


Naked is the name of a Chikara show that they held


----------



## McQueen

Just a question anyone else who preordered the ROH in Japan shows recieve them yet? Seeing as they were released last weekend I'm a bit shocked I haven't gotten mine yet but possibly tommorow.


----------



## -Mystery-

will94 said:


> Anybody seen this DVD yet? It sounds like a pretty awesome throwback to the classic days of wrestling, and it seems it's the first in a series of similar releases. I might try and pick a copy of this up if I can find it this weekend.
> 
> Also, for anybody that cares about it, the release date for Wrestling Society X: The First and Final Season 4-DVD set is November 13th. Amazon is taking pre-orders for it at $18.69, pretty cheap for 10 hours of *wrestling.*


Lets not kid ourselves, that wasn't wrestling.


----------



## Duke Silver

McQueen said:


> Just a question anyone else who preordered the ROH in Japan shows recieve them yet? Seeing as they were released last weekend I'm a bit shocked I haven't gotten mine yet but possibly tommorow.





MrPaiMei said:


> My Japan shows/RiE are in so anyone waiting on those should have them soon.


...


----------



## McQueen

Damn MrPaiMei and his superior postage!

I missed that, thanks WORLD.


----------



## Platt

My copies of the Japan shows just arrived


----------



## KingKicks

I was expecting my grab bag today, i didn't get it BUT i got my King Of Europe Cup DVD!


----------



## Platt

Benjo™ said:


> I was expecting my grab bag today, i didn't get it BUT i got my King Of Europe Cup DVD!


:shocked: thats good news, hopefully mine is on the way then. 13 days and couting on my grab bags  .


----------



## Duke Silver

Platt said:


> :shocked: thats good news, hopefully mine is on the way then. 13 days and couting on my grab bags  .


Did you order yours on the 'free gift Friday' as well? Yeah, I haven't gotten mine either, but maybe that's because I ordered 4 bags.. I dunno.


----------



## Platt

WORLD said:


> Did you order yours on the 'free gift Friday' as well? Yeah, I haven't gotten mine either, but maybe that's because I ordered 4 bags.. I dunno.


Yeah ordered 5 that day probably taking longer cos of the size of the parcel same as happened with the figure grab bag.


----------



## will94

-Mystery- said:


> Lets not kid ourselves, that wasn't wrestling.


OK, how about crazy, over-the-top, mainstream spotfests?


----------



## MrPaiMei

How someone could have not enjoyed WSX, I'll never know. And it certainly was wrestling.


----------



## ROH

- Come from holiday.

- Check mail/post.

- NJPW Super J Cup 1995 has arrived!

- Check mail/post again.

- WHERE THE FUCK is my J Crown Tournament 1996 disc?! Stupid IVP/postal service fucked up.

So yeah, I got half my IVP order


----------



## Platt

Driven PPV preview video is up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPT8urzUptU


----------



## S-Mac

Platt said:


> Driven PPV preview video is up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPT8urzUptU


Thanks for this


----------



## JD13

will94 said:


> Anybody seen this DVD yet? It sounds like a pretty awesome throwback to the classic days of wrestling, and it seems it's the first in a series of similar releases. I might try and pick a copy of this up if I can find it this weekend.


I orderd the classic MS DVD on my last ROH order, so once ive watched it i will let you know what i think. I love that territory, so fuckin goofy.

I got a delivery today but i was at work so im gonna pick it up from the post office tomorrow. Im not sure what it is because i have 4 orders im waitng for:
Smartmark video
ROH
KOE cup
IVP videos

Anyway...

Supercard of Honor 2
Daniels/Matt Sydal vs Delirous/Jay Briscoe - ***1/4
Claudio Castagnoli vs Yamato - **1/2
Erick Stevens vs Mitch Franklin - N/R
Nigel McGuinness vs Chris Hero - **3/4
Jack Evans/Naruki Doi vs Davey Richards/Rocky Romero - ***1/2
Homicide vs Brent Albright - N/R
Colt Cabana/Homicide vs Brent Albright/Adam Pearce - *** 
Steel Cage showdown: BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs - ****1/2
Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong - ****
CIMA/Susumu Yokosuka/Shingo vs Dragon Kid/Ryo Saito/Masaaki Mochizuki - ****1/2-****3/4 

This means war 2
Nigel McGuinness/Doug Williams vs Takeshi Morishima/Chris Hero - ***3/4


----------



## watts63

80+ DAYS LATER...

MY PWG ORDER FROM RF VIDEO HAS FINALLY ARRIVED!!!

BUT...

I DIDN'T GET MY FREE DVD!!!

Motherfuckers...


----------



## Future Star

Assuming there is a 20-25% off sale tomorrow, i will be ordering:
-Supercard of Honor
-Good Times, Great Memories
-A Fight at the Roxbury

Crossing my fingers that it is, since 10 sale ends tomorrow


----------



## -Mystery-

watts63 said:


> 80+ DAYS LATER...
> 
> MY PWG ORDER FROM RF VIDEO HAS FINALLY ARRIVED!!!
> 
> BUT...
> 
> I DIDN'T GET MY FREE DVD!!!
> 
> Motherfuckers...


That deserves a big LOL.


----------



## KingKicks

JD13 said:


> I orderd the classic MS DVD on my last ROH order, so once ive watched it i will let you know what i think. I love that territory, so fuckin goofy.
> 
> I got a delivery today but i was at work so im gonna pick it up from the post office tomorrow. Im not sure what it is because i have 4 orders im waitng for:
> Smartmark video
> ROH
> KOE cup
> IVP videos
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Supercard of Honor 2
> Daniels/Matt Sydal vs Delirous/Jay Briscoe - ***1/4
> Claudio Castagnoli vs Yamato - **1/2
> Erick Stevens vs Mitch Franklin - N/R
> Nigel McGuinness vs Chris Hero - **3/4
> Jack Evans/Naruki Doi vs Davey Richards/Rocky Romero - ***1/2
> Homicide vs Brent Albright - N/R
> Colt Cabana/Homicide vs Brent Albright/Adam Pearce - ***
> Steel Cage showdown: BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs - ****1/2
> Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong - ****
> CIMA/Susumu Yokosuka/Shingo vs Dragon Kid/Ryo Saito/Masaaki Mochizuki - ****1/2-****3/4
> 
> This means war 2
> Nigel McGuinness/Doug Williams vs Takeshi Morishima/Chris Hero - ***3/4


KOE Cup is a possibility now as i received mine today as well.

Also Watts that's pretty fucked.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

Goddamn does RF Video suck that much? Fuck, I was thinking of buying some things off of them but I don't know...


----------



## JD13

Benjo™ said:


> KOE Cup is a possibility now as i received mine today as well.


But its one DVD right, was it in a big package or something because i would of thought it would fit in the letter box.


----------



## KingKicks

JD13 said:


> But its one DVD right, was it in a big package or something because i would of thought it would fit in the letter box.


1 DVD but my postman knocked at the door with it, no idea why though.


----------



## JD13

Benjo™ said:


> 1 DVD but my postman knocked at the door with it, no idea why though.


Im just gonna have to wait and see what i got.
Also, i think your postman may be attracted to you.


----------



## KingKicks

JD13 said:


> Im just gonna have to wait and see what i got.
> Also, i think your postman may be attracted to you.


lol good thing i'm moving.


----------



## bstaple12

Man I can't wait for my dvds to get here. I have ROH Final Battle 06 and ROH Unified coming from the ROH site. Then, from a trader I have a Benoit,Regal,and Finlay comp coming along with Summerslam 2002 and Wrestlemania 3. Hopefully they come tomorrow because there's nothing better than watching wrestling and college football all day.


----------



## watts63

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> Goddamn does RF Video suck that much? Fuck, I was thinking of buying some things off of them but I don't know...


You better ask questions like "is the DVD you want is in stock".

*PWG The Next Show*

*Ladder Match For PWG Tag Team Titles & The Winner Picks A New Tag Team Partner*
Joey Ryan © vs. Scott Lost © ***3/4-**** (Great Ladder Match & The Birth of Arrogance)

*PWG Championship*
Frankie Kazarian © vs. Samoa Joe ***1/2

Chris Hero vs. Super Dragon ***1/2-***3/4

Christopher Daniels, B-Boy & Bobby Quance vs. Rocky Romero, Ricky Reyes & Puma ***1/2-***3/4

Bryan Danielson vs. UK Kid *** (Danielson Carry Him to A Solid Match)

Excalibur & Disco Machine vs. Top Gun Talwar **

Chris Bosh vs. Quicksilver vs. Hook Bomberry **3/4-*** (Quicksilver Pulled Down Bosh’s Pants & It Revealed Bosh’s…Lioncock lol. Thank God It Was Censored.)

Human Tornado & Supa Badd vs. Brad Bradley & Babi Slymm DUD-1/4* (What A Disaster Especially When Bradley Got Hurt)

Great Virgil Story Promo By Chris Hero​


----------



## watts63

*PWG All-Star Weekend I Night One*

*PWG Championship*
Super Dragon © vs. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico ****

*#1 Contender Match*
AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe ****-****1/4

*TNA X-Division Championship*
Christopher Daniels © vs. Alex Shelley ***1/4 (Very Disappointing Match & I Hated When That Belt Was Defended in PWG)

Chris Bosh, Scott Lost & Joey Ryan vs. Quicksilver, Scorpio Sky & Frankie Kazarian ***1/2-***3/4 (Chris Bosh vs. Tard Boy Should Had Happened)

Bryan Danielson vs. James Gibson ***3/4-****

Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero vs. Puma & Kendo Kashin ***1/4

Petey Williams vs. Jonny Storm ***-***1/4

Chris Hero vs. Chris Sabin ***1/2

Davey Richards, Ronin, Top Gun Talwar & Hook Bomberry vs. Excalibur, Phoenix Star, Zorke & Disco Machine ***1/4

*LMAO Frankie Kazarian Copying The Rocky IV Speech After Beating Drago

AJ Styles to Kevin Steen: Shut Up ******!*​


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Steen: You see that? Huh? You see that?! AJ's right, he's had my fuckin...
Styles: SHUT UP ******!
Steen: Heheheh, Good one buddy! Haha, catch ya later! AJ's my friend! I've been to Japan too! lmao. That promo by Styles was alright, but when Steen comes in it just makes it gold.

I think i'm going to order Chikara's Maximum Overdraft, does anyone else have any recomendations for a good Chikara show for someone new to the promotion like me?


----------



## wwefanatic411

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Steen: You see that? Huh? You see that?! AJ's right, he's had my fuckin...
> Styles: SHUT UP ******!
> Steen: Heheheh, Good one buddy! Haha, catch ya later! AJ's my friend! I've been to Japan too! lmao.


 What is that from?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

wwefanatic411 said:


> What is that from?


The Styles/Steen promo from All Star Weekend I Night One, when Watts mentioned it I just had to quote it.


----------



## musdy

From All Star Weekend 1: Night 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyU9BZ8Hef4


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I think i'm going to order Chikara's Maximum Overdraft, does anyone else have any recomendations for a good Chikara show for someone new to the promotion like me?



Eddie Kingston promo on Maximum Overdraft is a must-see man.

Anyways...

Tag World Grand Prix '06
King of Trios '07
Cibernetico Forever
The Crushing Weight Of Mainstream Ignorance
Time Will Prove Everything
Rey de Voladores (Hero/Castagnoli is worth it alone).
CHIKARA Best of 2005.

These are shows that are mostly recommended.


----------



## wwefanatic411

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> The Styles/Steen promo from All Star Weekend I Night One, when Watts mentioned it I just had to quote it.


oh, ok.


----------



## Guest

Unscripted and my 2 other grab bags came today.

Do Or Die IV
Best of The Rottweilers - Let The Gates Of Hell Open
Best of The Second City Saitns - Chicago's Elite
Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
Straight Shootin' with Mr Fugi
Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle
Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
FIP Violence Is The Answer
FIP Payback
TNA Bound For Glory 2005 (already own)

Plus ROH managed to pay $14 on shipping more than I paid.


----------



## watts63

*PWG Smells Like Steen Spirit*

*The Final Encounter*
Samoa Joe vs. Super Dragon III ***1/2-***3/4 (STIFF ALERT~!)

*PWG Tag Team Championship*
Human Tornado & El Generico © vs. Frankie Kazarian & Petey Williams ***1/2 (LMAO With Two Skinny Black Guys Wearing Dreadlocks; Generico Had It On For Most of The Match; Very Weird, Funny & Good Match)

Christopher Daniels vs. Chris Bosh ***-***1/4 (“Total Non-Stop Asswipes” Most Accurate Comment Bosh Has Ever Made; God I Hate Daniels in PWG)

*PWG Championship*
Kevin Steen © vs. Quicksilver **** (Should Had Been Higher On The Card)

Alex Shelley & TJ Perkins vs. Davey Richards & Hardkore Kidd ***1/2 (Better Than I Thought)

Rocky Romero vs. Joey Ryan ***1/2 (Surprised How Good This Was)

Scott Lost vs. Charles Mercury ***1/4 (Damn This Match Was Good; Bring Mercury Back If He Improved Since This Match)

Disco Machine & Ronin vs. Top Gun Talwar & Hook Bomberry **1/2

*Petey Williams on Human Tornado’s Dreadlocks: I’M RICK JAMES BITCH!

Frankie Kazarian Grabs Camera & Says: What the Hell is Going On?

Why the Hell Charles Mercury Had A Gun? 

Look At Quicksilver's Chest in His Segment With Dino. Sick As Hell.

***Dino Winwood Speared Joey Ryan & The Destroyed Him With The Jack Hammer****​


----------



## Duke Silver

My ROH grab bags arrived today, along with Domination & AFATR.

*Bag One:*

Suffering Is Inevitable: The best of Roderick Strong
Danger! Danger: The best of Spanky
Straight Shootin' Series with Mr. Fuji
Straight Shootin' Series with Ron Killings
FIP Heatsroke 05 Night Two

_Free item:_ A Misawa/GHC belt keychain figure & a NOAH headband


*Bag Two:*

Our Time Is Now: The best of Generation Next
Do or Die IV
Straight Shootin' Series with Marc Mero
Straight Shootin' Series with Jim Mitchell
Revolucha III

_Free item:_ Mick Foley's 'Ring of Hardcore' T-Shirt


*Bag Three:*

Let The Gates Of Hell Open: The best of the Rottweilers
Tag Team Excellence: The best of the Briscoe Brothers
Straight Shootin' Series with Tom Pritchard
Secrets Of The Ring with Al Snow
FIP Fallout 2005

_Free item:_ Some weird Japanese magazine covering late 2004-early 2005 WWE/TNA


*Bag Four:*

Chicago's Elite: The best of the Second City Saints
Good Times, Great Memories: The best of Colt Cabana
Straight Shootin' Series with Jimmy Wang
Straight Shootin' Series with One Man Gang
FIP Violence is the Answer

_Free item:_ Randy Orton 'Fully Evolved' T-Shirt

I don't think I could have asked for a much better order tbh. Although I have to admit I was slightly less than pleased to see SSw/Mero amongst my other DVD's.


----------



## Platt

Final grab bags arrived

Bag 1:
SOTR with Al snow
Do Or Die IV (Already have)
Best Of Spanky (Already Have)
SS with Jim Mitchell
FIP In Full Force (Already Have)

Bonus: Some Japanese magazine about WWE with free Diva calander

Bag 2:
FIP Violence Is The Answer (Already Have)
SOTR with Dusty Rhodes
SS with Paul Ellering
Best Of The Second City Saints (Already Have)
Bloodlust Vol 1

Bonus: WWE Trading Cards

Bag 3:
Best Of Colt Cabana (Already Have)
New Jack: Hardcore
SS with Skandar Akbar
SS with The Fantastics
Armageddon

Bonus: Noah Figure/Belt/Keyring set thingy

Bag 4:
TNA/UWF Enigmatic Arrival
SS with One Man Gang
SS with Jimmy Yang (Already Have)
Best Of Homicide
Best Of The Rottweilers

Bonus: Randy Orton shirt :cuss:

Bag 5:
FIP Heatstroke Night 2
IWA:MS Hurt 07
SS with Brad Armstrong
Best Of Roderick Strong (Already Have)
Best Of The Briscoes

Bonus: Mick Foley ROH Shirt 

So im very happy got almost everything i wanted to get plus the Foley shirt is awesome i didn't even know they'd ever done one. Few duplicates to go with the others i have on Ebay.


----------



## ROH

Ugh, SmartMark better hurry their asses up and release the CHIKARA Invaders Weekend. It's been nearly 2 weeks since it happened!


----------



## Future Star

ROH said:


> Ugh, SmartMark better hurry their asses up and release the CHIKARA Invaders Weekend. It's been nearly 2 weeks since it happened!


I wish ROH releases were that quick 



Platt said:


> Bag 5:
> FIP Heatstroke Night 2
> IWA:MS Hurt 07
> SS with Brad Armstrong
> Best Of Roderick Strong (Already Have)
> Best Of The Briscoes
> 
> Bonus: Mick Foley ROH Shirt


That is a damn good grab bag, one of the best ive seen


----------



## Claymore

ROH said:


> Ugh, SmartMark better hurry their asses up and release the CHIKARA Invaders Weekend. It's been nearly 2 weeks since it happened!


Yep...Looking to pick them up as well


----------



## Platt

New Sale



> LABOR DAY HOLIDAY WEEKEND SALE- TAKE 20%-25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> As always our percent off sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. Save 20% off all orders under $75 and 25% off all orders over $75. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events in the U.S.
> 
> To redeem your 20% Off Coupon on all orders under $75 just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: holiday20 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> To redeem your 25% Off Coupon on all orders over $75 just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: holiday25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on Tuesday, September 4th at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above and enter the code in the appropriate section.
> 
> NEW DVD RELEASES
> 
> The following items are now available in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Live In Osaka- Osaka, Japan 7/17/07 (DVD)
> 
> Ring of Honor's second night in Japan featuring the dream team of Bryan Danielson, CIMA, & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; The Briscoes defend the ROH Tag Titles; Strong vs. Evans; plus more.
> 1. Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. Genki Horiguchi & Jimmy Rave (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
> 2. Nigel McGuinnes vs. BJ Whitmer
> 3. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans
> 4. Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious
> 5. Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
> 6. CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero (Six Man Dream Tag Team Match)
> 
> Live In Tokyo- Tokyo, Japan 7/16/07 (DVD)
> 
> Ring of Honor debuts in Japan at Differ Ariake with Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuiness for the ROH World Title; The Briscoes & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Matt Sydal, Ricky Marvin & Atsushi Aoki, Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki; Roderick Strong vs. Delirious in a Fight Without Honor; plus much more.
> . Rocky Romero & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Kotaro Suzuki.
> 2. Shuhei Taniguchi vs. Akihiko Ito.
> 3. Jimmy Rave vs. B.J. Whitmer.
> 4. Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki
> 5. Roderick Strong vs. Delirious (Fight Without Honor)
> 6. Jay Briscoe, Mark Briscoe & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Matt Sydal, Ricky Marvin & Atsushi Aoki
> 7. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match)
> 
> Full Impact Pro ’Evening The Odds 2005’ Brooksville, FL 11/12/05 DVD
> 
> Features a 10 Man Elimination Match with DP Associates (Bryan Danielson, Samoa Joe, Austin Aries, Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce) vs. Team Strong (Roderick Strong, Sean Watman, Tony Mamaluke, Sal Rinauro & Jerrelle Clark).
> 1. Erick Stevens vs. Pelle Primeau
> 2. Seth Delay vs. Derek Dempsey
> 3. Kory Chavis vs. Davey Andrews
> 4. Sal Rinauro vs. Phil Davis
> 5. Sean Waltman vs. Shane Hagadorn
> 6. Steve Madison vs. Jerrelle Clark
> 7. LaDuke Jakes vs. Jaison Moore & Evan Starsmore (Handicap Match)
> 8. Black Market vs. Altar Boy Luke & Masked FIPper #6
> 9. DP Associates (Bryan Danielson, Samoa Joe, Austin Aries, Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce) vs. Team Strong (Roderick Strong, Sean Watman, Tony Mamaluke, Sal Rinauro & Jerrelle Clark) (10 Man Elimination Match)
> 
> NEW DVD'S AVAILABLE TO PREORDER
> 
> The following titles are now available to preorder on the website. Release dates for each individual title are listed in their description.
> 
> Instant Classic: Best of Christian Cage DVD (Preorder)
> 
> This title is scheduled to be released on October 16th.
> 
> The DVD will contain the following features:
> - A half-hour comprehensive sitdown interview with Christian Cage on his life and career
> - A half-hour “cribs” tour of Cage’s home in Tampa, Florida…a rare look into his private life!
> - Never-before seen video and photos of Christian Cage from his childhood and early career
> - Exclusive bonus match from 1997 before he became a star: Christian Cage vs. Simon Diamond (featuring bonus commentary from Cage and Diamond)
> - Cage’s first on-camera interview during his rookie year with tag team partner Adam Copeland as part of the “Suicide Blondes”
> - Christian Cage photo gallery
> - And much, MUCH more!
> 
> During the sitdown interview, Cage talks about…
> -Growing up, his family and his education
> -His love of hockey and how an accident on the ice made him a fan of wrestling
> -How a ninja throwing star led to meeting Adam Copeland and their friendship
> -Funny stories about early jobs before he got into wrestling
> -How he and Adam chased their dream of getting into wrestling
> -Breaking into the sport in Canada and the hardships
> -The night he sustained his first major injury when his nose was smashed in and he had to drive 12 hours back home bleeding
> -Meeting Rhino for the first time and their history together
> -Meeting his wife and getting married
> -How he got his break with the WWE and the person that arranged it for him
> -The evolution of his persona in the WWE
> -Why he left the WWE and decided to come to TNA Wrestling
> -His thoughts on the superstars of TNA Wrestling
> -His favorite moments in TNA Wrestling
> -What continues to motivate him
> -His plans for life after wrestling
> 
> The release will also feature seven full matches, with the below lineup:
> -Against All Odds 2006 World Heavyweight Title Match- Christian Cage vs. Jeff Jarrett
> -Bound For Glory 2006: 8 Mile Street Fight- Christian Cage vs. “The War Machine” Rhino
> -November 2006 “iMPACT!”: Barbed Wire Six Sides Of Steel- Christian Cage vs. “The War Machine” Rhino
> November 2006 “iMPACT!”: Christian Cage vs. Sting
> -Final Resolution 2007: World Heavyweight Title Match- Christian Cage vs. Sting vs. Abyss
> -Against All Odds 2007: World Heavyweight Title Match- Christian Cage vs. Kurt Angle
> -Destination X 2007: World Heavyweight Title Match- Christian Cage vs. Samoa Joe
> 
> NWA Pro Wrestling: Copa de Lucha (DVD-Preorder)
> 
> This title is scheduled to be released on September 25th!!!
> 
> The National Wrestling Alliance headed to Las Vegas to present an international SUPERCARD - COPA DE LUCHA - THE WRESTLING SUMMIT! Teams representing the United States, Mexico, Japan, and Canada competed in a one-night tournament for tag-team supremacy. The thousands of fans in attendance were also treated to top stars from Brazil, Cuba, and Ireland as well as bouts featuring superstars of pro wrestling and lucha libre! This mix of international legends and rising stars made this one night of action that can not be missed!
> 1. LEGENDS OF LUCHA MAIN EVENT- TRADITIONAL MEXICAN 2 OUT OF 3 FALLS MATCH: EL HIJO DEL SANTO & REY MISTERIO SR. VS. L.A. PARK & FOBIA
> 2. KONNAN & HUMAN TORNADO vs. AARON AGUILERA & ALKATRAZZ
> 3. CMLL SUPER LIGERO CHAMPION ROCKY ROMERO VS. SEAN WALTMAN
> 4. BABI SLYMM & KAFU VS. "CLASSIC" COLT CABANA & PLAGUE
> 5. FRANKIE "THE FUTURE" KAZARIAN vs. "SCRAP IRON" ADAM PEARCE
> ONE NIGHT TAG TEAM TOURNAMENT:
> 6. TEAM MEXICO (PHOENIX STAR & ZOKRE) VS. TEAM JAPAN (BLACK TIGER & PUMA)
> 7. TEAM U.S.A. (KARL ANDERSON & JOEY RYAN) VS. TEAM CANADA (CANADIAN SPYMASTERS A & B)
> 8. WINNERS TO MEET IN THE FINALS TO BE NAMED THE FIRST COPA DE LUCHA CHAMPIONS!
> 
> Best of Deathmatch Wrestling Vol. 6- West Coast Warfare (DVD-Preorder)
> 
> This title is scheduled to be released on September 25th!!!
> 
> The Best of Deathmatch Wrestling series heads out to Southern California to take in the warm sun, sights, and VIOLENCE!
> 
> It was supposed to be 8 of the West Coast’s best battling each other for the title "King of the Deathmatch" but when deathmatch legend, and East Coast king, Ian Rotten heard about the tournament, he DEMANDED to be part of it.
> 
> WITNESS A 10,000 THUMBTACK DEATHMATCH!
> GASPAT A BEDS & BATS OF BARBED WIRE DEATHMATCH!
> SCREAM WHEN YOU WITNESS THE SHOPPING CART OF DEATH MATCH!
> BE TERRIFIED BY THE 4 CORNERS OF PAIN !
> 
> AND THAT’S JUST ROUND ONE!
> 
> THE HORROR CONTINUES AS THE BRAVE SOULS WHO CAN MAKE IT PAST THEIR CHALLENGERS WILL HAVE TO FACE OFF IN EVEN MORE GRUESOME MATCHES AND THE TWO LUCKY TO MAKE IT ALL THE WAY TO THE FINALS WILL HAVE TO BATTLE IT OUT IN A NO-ROPE BARBED WIRE MATCH SEEMINGLY CONCOCTED BY THE DEVIL HIMSELF!
> 
> PLUS – BRUTAL BONUS BOUTS including a DOUBLE DOG COLLAR CHAIN MATCH & THREE MORE DEATHMATCHES!!!!!!
> 
> "THIS INSANITY HAS TO BE SEEN TO BE BELIEVED! THESE #$%&*@ ARE CRAZY! "
> - Fan In Attendance At Show
> 
> THIS FAN’S WORDS MAY HAVE BEEN CENSORED – BUT THE ACTION IS 100% UNCENSORED!
> 
> Pro Wrestling Ultimate Insiders Presents Doin' Time With New Jack (DVD-Preorder)
> 
> This title is scheduled to be released on September 18th!!!
> 
> Where New Jack goes, controversy follows. Since his time as a bounty hunter with 4 justifiable homicides to his training as a professional wrestler to his rise to national prominence in Smokey Mountain Wrestling, his rise to superstardom in ECW, and his rise to legendary status due to his run ins with opponents and the law, New Jack has lived up to his reputation as wrestling's Original Gangsta. Now, for the first time ever in an international release, Jerome Young sits down and lays it all on the line as he discusses the career and the controversies of his alter ego, New Jack. Packed with hours of bonus footage and matches it's safe to say that fans will never look at New Jack, or the wrestling industry the same, after doin' some time with New Jack!
> 
> Before They Were Stars- Best of Samoa Joe (DVD-Preorder)
> 
> This title is scheduled to be released on September 25th!!!
> 
> BRUTAL! DOMINATING! INTENSE!
> 
> Three words that capture the essence of one of the fastest rising stars in professional wrestling today - Samoa Joe!
> 
> He's the "Samoan Submission Machine" of TNA Wrestling and a legend in Ring of Honor. He's held dozens of championships, been bestowed with numerous accolades, and has been awarded more 5 Star matches by the Wrestling Observer than any other American performer in the past 5 years.
> 
> He has become one of the most sought after and beloved pro wrestlers on the planet today and truly one of a kind.
> 
> He is SAMOA JOE and this is where the legend all started. . .
> 
> For the first time ever, you can witness Joe’s earliest moments and witness the transformation from Hawaiian shirt wearing, fire dancing, fun-loving Islander to powerhouse brawler, submission master and self proclaimed baddest mother$%#@*% on the planet!
> 
> Featuring rare and unseen encounters, promos and matches with a number of today's biggest wrestling stars including WWE's John Cena & Brian Kendrick, ECW's Rob Van Dam & Tommy Dreamer, TNA's Christopher Daniels & Konnan, and many more!
> 
> WWE Summer Slam 2007 (DVD-Preorder)
> 
> This title is scheduled to be released on September 25th!!!
> 
> 1. Kane vs. Finlay
> 2. I-C Title Match: Umaga vs. Kennedy vs. Carlito
> 3. Rey Mysterio vs. Chavo Guerrero
> 4. WWE Diva Battle Royal
> 5. Beer Drinking Contest: MVP vs. Matt Hardy
> 6. ECW Title Match: John Morrison vs. CM Punk
> 7. Triple H vs. King Booker
> 8. World Title Match: The Great Khali vs. Batista
> 9. WWE Title Match: John Cena vs. Randy Orton


----------



## McQueen

I got my ROH in Japan shows, hopefully I'll have some form of review up by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Future Star

Now that the 20-25% sale is here i will be ordering SCOH, GTGM, and AFATR when my dad gets home from work


----------



## watts63

*PWG Astonishing X-Mas*

*Guerrilla Warfare Match*
Super Dragon vs. Kevin Steen ****1/4-****1/2 (99.9% of The Time, The Fans Were on Their Feet; An Amazing War They Had Against Each Other)

Frankie Kazarian, Chris Sabin, Rocky Romero & TJ Perkins vs. Christopher Daniels, B-Boy, Petey Williams & Alex Koslov ***1/2 (Very Funny Dances By B-Boy, Koslov, Daniels & Petey)

Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards ***1/2-***3/4

*PWG Championship*
Joey Ryan © vs. Chris Kanyon DUD (Skipped It Just After 5 Minutes)

Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. El Generico & Human Tornado ***3/4 (Great Match But A Botch-A-Mania Type Ending)

Scorpio Sky vs. Colt Cabana **3/4

Quicksilver & Top Gun Talwar vs. Ronin & Nemesis **3/4 (Entertaining Match)

Alex Shelley vs. Scott Lost ***1/2-***3/4​


----------



## ROH

*Yeah, couldn't really resist DLing the matches upped in the media section, coincidentally I'm not buying this on DVD.

*ROH, United We Stand*

KENTA vs Romero - ***** (No story, very exibitiony. I didn't mind that very mcuh cos I was expecting that, but this wasn't even very good for an exhibition match (which I didn't expect))

Team ROH vs Team NOAH - ****3/4* (Really good, just a bit too long)

Overall, out of the 3 matches I watched (the above + the main event) the show kinda sucked.


----------



## JD13

Picked my ROH order up from the post office today.
My grab bag:
FIP: Violence is the answer
WWE: Armagedon
Straight shootin with Francine
Best of the rottweilers
Best of spanky
Free item was a Chris Daniels shirt and i also got an ROH bumper sticker.


----------



## ROH

JD13 said:


> Picked my ROH order up from the post office today.
> My grab bag:
> FIP: Violence is the answer
> *WWE: Armagedon*
> Straight shootin with Francine
> Best of the rottweilers
> Best of spanky
> Free item was a Chris Daniels shirt and i also got an ROH bumper sticker.


Best grab bag ever!


----------



## -Mystery-

Recieved RIE and the Japan shows in the mail today. I'll probably watch the 2nd disc of RIE and combined those ratings with the ones I already have for the PPV. Then, I'll watch the Japan shows. Also, I'll be purchasing the 3 most recent FIP with this 20% off (possibly Evening The Odds 2005 as well).


----------



## watts63

RF Videos e-mailed me & said that they are sending the free dvd now.

They're gonna send me PWG Threemendous.


----------



## KingKicks

watts63 said:


> RF Videos e-mailed me & said that they are sending the free dvd now.
> 
> They're gonna send me PWG Threemendous.


Wonder how long that one will take


----------



## watts63

Benjo™ said:


> Wonder how long that one will take


They said this tuesday...but I don't believe shit they say anymore lol.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> They said this tuesday...but I don't believe shit they say anymore lol.


To RF videos, Tuesday probably means in two weeks lol.


----------



## ROH

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> To RF videos, Tuesday probably means in two weeks lol.


lmao, to RF Videos, Tuesday (as in 'see you Tuesday') probably means "yes, another kiddie in the bag!"


----------



## Future Star

watts63 said:


> RF Videos e-mailed me & said that they are sending the free dvd now.
> 
> They're gonna send me PWG Threemendous.


It will most likely be there by Christmas, so consider it a Christmas present from RF


----------



## Platt

Not worth a new thread.

New video wire includes backstage footage of Danielson after his match with Morishima http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoS8HdSRQGk


----------



## ROH

^ The Danielson footage wasn't that sick, they kinda overhyped it at the beginning.

Man Ruckus looked good.


----------



## watts63

Platt said:


> Not worth a new thread.
> 
> New video wire includes backstage footage of Danielson after his match with Morishima http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoS8HdSRQGk


"Don't Live in the Past, Kick His Ass!" YEAH YEAH YEAH.

*ROH Live in Osaka*

Bryan Danielson, CIMA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Rocky Romero, Davey Richards & Masaaki Mochizuki ***3/4-****

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Jay & Mark Briscoe (c) vs. SHINGO & Sumusu Yokosuka ***1/2 (Same Here)

Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Delirious vs. Ryo Saito, Dragon Kid & Matt Sydal ***1/2-***3/4 (Who’s The Heel in This Match? Delirious with Muscle Outlawz Was A Bad Idea in My Opinion; It Didn’t Make Sense But The Match Itself Was Very Good)

*No Disqualification Match*
Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong ***1/2-***3/4

Nigel McGuinness vs. BJ Whitmer ***

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Jay & Mark Briscoe © vs. Jimmy Rave & Genki Horiguchi **3/4​


----------



## Platt

New sale for those who buy direct from IWA



> We will be having a new sale starting tonight in Midlothian and it will go until midnight next Sunday 9/9/07.
> 
> You must buy a minimum of 3 dvds with this sale. If you buy 3 dvds, you get 3 free. If you buy 4 dvds, you get 4 free. And so on. There is no limit to the amount of dvds that you can buy.


----------



## KingKicks

IVPvideos now has old PWG shows for sale.


----------



## FCapo89

Benjo™ said:


> IVPvideos now has old PWG shows for sale.



Yeah, I saw that. Screw IVP. As if they don't get enough of my money already, they just had to do this! I should just write my paychecks to him.


----------



## ROH

Up on torrents, thought I'd give it a download.

*Dragon Gate WrestleJam #1*

1. CIMA, Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs. B-Boy, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi - ****1/4_***1/2* (Alot o' fun)

2. Ladder match: Jack Evans vs. Genki Horiguchi vs. Akira Tozawa - ***1/2* (Could have been longer, but still really fun) 

3. ROH tag team title match (not WORLD yet lol): Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (c) - ****3/4* (Awesome match, I was surprised at the amount of sick bumps here)

4. Roderick Strong vs. Masaaki Mochizuki - ****3/4* (God. I loved this. Was just like Mochi vs Davey in ROH, but better. Easily one of the stiffest matches I've ever seen)

5. Austin Aries vs. Susumu Yokosuka - ****1/2* (Really good match between two of my favorites)

6. MAGU-yan, The Turboman & Turbo-yan vs. Gamma & Naoki Tanisak - *N/A* (Didn't watch, these people do not deserve to be on my computer screen)

7. $5183918391391791 Tag team challenge: Roderick Strong & Matt Sydal vs. CIMA & Don Fujii vs. Ryo Saito & Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino & Jimmy Rave - ****3/4_***** (REALLY awesome match)

*Overall thoughts*: Wow, what a load of fun. Flying, stiffness, comedy, this show/package thing had it all. Every match was fun to watch, while being really good at the same time. I recommend this.

*Overall score*: 8/10.


----------



## T-C

Julius Smokes is such a great man. Not quite Honky great, but he isn't too far off.

Evan's crew may well bring the most flip-floppery to ROH ever.


----------



## musdy

ROH said:


> Up on torrents, thought I'd give it a download.
> 
> *Dragon Gate WrestleJam #1*
> 
> 1. CIMA, Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs. B-Boy, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi - ****1/4_***1/2* (Alot o' fun)
> 
> 2. Ladder match: Jack Evans vs. Genki Horiguchi vs. Akira Tozawa - ***1/2* (Could have been longer, but still really fun)
> 
> 3. ROH tag team title match (not WORLD yet lol): Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (c) - ****3/4* (Awesome match, I was surprised at the amount of sick bumps here)
> 
> 4. Roderick Strong vs. Masaaki Mochizuki - ****3/4* (God. I loved this. Was just like Mochi vs Davey in ROH, but better. Easily one of the stiffest matches I've ever seen)
> 
> 5. Austin Aries vs. Susumu Yokosuka - ****1/2* (Really good match between two of my favorites)
> 
> 6. MAGU-yan, The Turboman & Turbo-yan vs. Gamma & Naoki Tanisak - *N/A* (Didn't watch, these people do not deserve to be on my computer screen)
> 
> 7. $5183918391391791 Tag team challenge: Roderick Strong & Matt Sydal vs. CIMA & Don Fujii vs. Ryo Saito & Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino & Jimmy Rave - ****3/4_***** (REALLY awesome match)
> 
> *Overall thoughts*: Wow, what a load of fun. Flying, stiffness, comedy, this show/package thing had it all. Every match was fun to watch, while being really good at the same time. I recommend this.
> 
> *Overall score*: 8/10.


I really enjoyed Wrestlejam and Im looking forward to getting this years as well.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Respect Is Earned*
PPV:
1, Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer (ROH World Title Match) - **1/2
2. Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***1/2
3. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) - ****1/2
4. Delirious vs, Roderick Strong - ***1/2
5. Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA (Dream Tag Team Main Event) - ****1/4

Bonus Matches:
6. Brent Albright vs. Tank Toland - **
7. Davey Richards vs. Erick Stevens - ***
8. Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey - **3/4
9. El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Irish Airborne vs. Pelle Primeau & Mitch Franklin vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce (Tag Team Scramble Match) - **3/4

Overall show rating - ***3/4


----------



## T-C

Mystery, did you not think Mori vs BJ was completely pointless?

BJ got waaaaaay too much offence, and I think knocked Mori off his feet at least twice. Just taking away any of the monsterness (not a word, but work with me) of Morishima in the first match on TV. Didn't do anybody any good, considerin even after BJ hit all his shit Mori just beat him anyway, making him look like a pussy, probably the way Whitmer should look though. (teheh snide Whitmer jibe, yesssss)

Also why the fuck did BJ do KENTA'S knee strike on a show where KENTA is in the main event. Stupid.


----------



## -Mystery-

T-C said:


> Mystery, did you not think Mori vs BJ was completely pointless?
> 
> BJ got waaaaaay too much offence, and I think knocked Mori off his feet at least twice. Just taking away any of the monsterness (not a word, but work with me) of Morishima in the first match on TV. Didn't do anybody any good, considerin even after BJ hit all his shit Mori just beat him anyway, making him look like a pussy, probably the way Whitmer should look though. (teheh snide Whitmer jibe, yesssss)
> 
> Also why the fuck did BJ do KENTA'S knee strike on a show where KENTA is in the main event. Stupid.


I thought Morishima/Whitmer was good for what it was. It made Morishima seem dominant but at the same time it didn't make Whitmer look like a complete jobber. I could give it a bit higher (**3/4) but I'll stick with **1/2 for now. The match was short but accomplished what it was set out to do.


----------



## T-C

-Mystery- said:


> I thought Morishima/Whitmer was good for what it was. It made Morishima seem dominant but at the same time it didn't make Whitmer look like a complete jobber. I could give it a bit higher (**3/4) but I'll stick with **1/2 for now. The match was short but accomplished what it was set out to do.


I thought it made Mori decidedly less dominant than it should have. Some random mid-cad guy gave him a decent run for his money for most of the match, and knocked the monster off his feet easily a few times.

Anyway, different strokes and all that.


----------



## JD13

Benjo™ said:


> IVPvideos now has old PWG shows for sale.


They also have some ROH stuff and various indys (IWA-MS,UWA etc)


----------



## MrPaiMei

ROH said:


> 6. MAGU-yan, The Turboman & Turbo-yan vs. Gamma & Naoki Tanisak - *N/A* (Didn't watch, these people do not deserve to be on my computer screen)


C'mon bro, thought you loved Fujii?


----------



## KingKicks

My first grab bag just came.

Forever Hardcore - 2 Disc Director's Cut
Straight Shootin Series With Paul Ellering
Our Time Is Now - The Best Of Generation Next
Let The Gates Of Hell Open - The Best Of The Rottweilers
FIP Sold Out

For my first grab bag, i'm pretty pleased overall.


----------



## Platt

Thats a great bag.

Shimmer Vol 10 came today  and my Nigel shirt


----------



## ROH

MrPaiMei said:


> C'mon bro, thought you loved Fujii?


Lol, as a wrestler.

Although I did kinda mark for that comedy match with Stalker Ichiwaka (sp?).


----------



## bstaple12

Any reviews for the new Mid-South DVD? I'm curious to see if the matches are clipped or full.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hello everyone, i'm here for some more Chikara help. On EBAY for $16.00 I can buy Best Imitation of Myself. Is it worth the 16 bucks?


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Hello everyone, i'm here for some more Chikara help. On EBAY for $16.00 I can buy Best Imitation of Myself. Is it worth the 16 bucks?


This review is from CHIKARA Fan.com



> CHIKARA goes ROH - UNSCRIPTED!
> 
> The show opens up with Hydra and Ultra Mantis Black coming out for a promo. I swear to God, whoever the ring announcer is (Nick P!), he just called Mantis "Ultra Man Black". ULTRA MAN. Hydra is very very sick, but still weighs in at a ripping 146 thousand pounds, so clearly illness isn't preventing him from hitting the gym. That's the sign of a man of honour. The Order's Cradle of Filth music is all kinds of awesome. Create-A-Wrestler comes out for a match, I guess, but Mantis demands, "GIVE ME THAT MR. MICROPHONE" and announces that Hydra is too ill to, and I quote, "engage in the grapple". Mantis also calls Bob Saget "Mr. Sa-jay". Mantis shows Matt Dillon a note from Dr. Oceanic, which is exactly what a school sick note should be, but replacing "Lil Dan" with "Hydra", and "do sports" replaced with "wrestle". However, Hydra can do the Hydraulic, so here we go! No idea if the Lost box set is on the line. Hydraulic Challenge: Hydra vs. Create-A-Wrestler. The challenge is a fraud! Hydra goes to put it on, but then steps aside and Mantis applies it! This was hilarious, made all the better by the folks in the crowd going, "HEY!", as if they had just solved a mystery and needed justice! Amusingly, Mike Quackenbush on commentary treats this like a wristlock. Dillon throws the contest out, but I guess we have a singles match.
> 
> 1. Ultra Mantis Black vs. Create-A-Wrestler. UMB has the advantage from the start, tying CAW in the tree of woe, dropkicking him almost in the nads and then in the torso. CAW makes a pretty smooth comeback, hitting a nice flipping neckbreaker. Mantis hits a move sorta like a Jackhammer with head dropping goodness. How very indy! Hydra interferes, necking CAW on the top rope, and Mantis finishes with the Tiger Driver '98. Very short, but wasn't too bad for the couple of minutes they got. CAW didn't mess anything up this time, and for a guy who debuted a month or two before, he's actually not half bad. 3/4*. Leonard F. Chikarason suspends Hydra and Mantis for a night due to violations of the CHIKARA wellness policy. This causes the Order to celebrate wildly. Those two will be having a drug-fuelled night on the town while everyone else is wrestling. Mantis suggests they go to the Amish country!
> 
> Billy Roc cuts a curious promo where he hopes he wins tonight, but nevertheless, HE'LL SEE US ALL THERE! What a nice young man.
> 
> 2. Billy Roc vs. Fire Ant w/Worker Ant. Roc is debuting in CHIKARA here, and is doing a "Well-Mannered" gimmick. He's just a gentleman, good young man, may be a churchgoer, I don't know. I think I'm going with Roc here, as he has AC/DC music, which I will take over even You Start The Fire. That music may also be the only thing Roc has in common with Rich Franklin, unless Fire is a big black dude who speaks no English and does knee strikes. Billy's screwed then. Billy and Worker have words pre-match. They shake hands early. What a nice guy that Billy Roc is! His mother will be so proud. She raised him well. Billy ties Fire up and does headstand dropkicks. Leapfrog sequence and Billy counters the fireman's carry! I'm sure he watched the Fire Ant tapes, while making his grandmother hot tea, like a good grandson. Billy shoves out of the Royal Octopus into a headscissors by dropping Fire on his face. International arm drag trio by Roc. Fire does his tree of woe headscissors and crushes Roc in the corner with a cannonball. Roc counters a high cross with a gutbuster and a goardbuster for 2. Billy brings the side Russian leg sweep into a ground octopus stretch. It is so strange to see Billy Roc getting the heat on a man. Fire Ant may actually be bigger than him. Billy hits a slingshot splash for 2. Billy locks in a kamigatame and starts slamming Fire's head into the mat, sorta like little curb stomps. Curb steps, most likely. Roc climbs, but Fire catches him and hits a super fireman's carry for the double knockout. FIRE ANT FIRES UP, BABY. Fire locks in a 619 headscissors in the ropes, and then hits I guess a missile dropkick to the knee, followed by a low lariat to send Roc out. Fire tries a tope con giro but misses Roc and takes out Worker, seemingly injuring him. Looks like a knee. That's what YOU get for standing there and trying to help! Billy's reaction is to ask, "ARE YOU OKAY?!?!" as this ant lies dead on the floor. Aww. Fire blocks an Asai DDT and they trade a bunch of rollups until Fire hits a GODDAMN BURNING HAMMER, which is actually significantly less dangerous as he drops them on their front, and that gets the pin. That finish got no reaction, which was kinda sad. Otherwise, a very fun little midcard match. They tried really hard, and I really dig Billy Roc, who asks Fire, "ARE YOU OKAY?!?!" post-match, and also asks Worker, "ARE YOU OKAY?! ARE YOU GOOD?!" Goddamn I love Billy Roc. **1/2.
> 
> 3. Chris Hero vs. Hallowicked. Hero has ditched the Superman mix in favour of Dead & Bloated by the Stone Temple Pilots. He is also rockin' the red pants! Some dudes cheer for Hero. Eject these men immediately. Especially considering he's wrestling Hallowicked, who is the man. Or so I say. Nick P is definitely above Ed O'Mac in terms of pronunciation, as he did not botch, "Hallowicked". Hallowicked babbles incoherently and I am wildly entertained. Wicked encourages annoying Hero chants by yelling, "KEEEEEEEYROOOOOOCK!" Wicked hits a shoulder block and again screams, "KEEEEEEEYROOOOOOCK!", but this time with more anger! Satellite headscissors into a schoolboy by Wicked. Are there schools in Sleepy Hollow? Hero stops Wicked's momentum by stomping on Wicked's head, which will do the job. Wicked picked a leg and a lucha leapfrog sequence ends into Wicked stomping I guess on Hero's ass. "Oh God!" Hero sighs. Quack describes this as, "a rough night at the office". Sucks to be a member of that office. Wicked goes arm draggy but a third is blocked and Hero dumps Wicked to the floor with a front suplex. God bless low rings, because otherwise he would be dead. "Shebumadeh!" Wicked whelps. Was that lewd? Hero controls back in the ring with a slam, taking time to jaw with a child wearing a lucha mask. Wicked tries the clinch Iconoclasm but Hero rolls through and hits a dropkick of doom for 2. Hero locks in a submission, slamming Wicked out of it and hitting a back senton for a 2 count. Meanwhile, Crazy Frank's Hair lurks around ringside. Hero says, "Look what I learned in Japan!" and hits a chop. He follows this up with Muay Thai knees. Maybe he's Anderson Silva! Wicked runs up the buckles and hits a courting hold arm drag, followed by an enzuigiri for the double KO. Wicked makes a big choppy comeback and hits the Terra Ryzin-inspired high knee. Hero bails, so Wicked follows with this awesome tope suicida. Inside, the Rydien Bomb gets Wicked only a nearfall. That was impressive. Wicked garbles and everyone goes, "YEAH~!" Hero goes for the mask to stop the Go 2 Sleepy Hollow and hits a gutwrench sideways powerbomb, followed by the Crash Landing for a close call. Hero lets out a PRIMAL SCREAM OF RAGE~! after this, which Quack describes as, "infantile". Wicked hits the step-up huracanrana but Hero counters to a sunset flip for 2. They trade a bunch of rollups, and then Hero dumps Wicked over the top. I wish they would just disqualify him for that. They brawl on the floor. with Wicked landing on his feet off a back suplex and WHACKING Hero with the Yakuza kick. TAKE THAT, JERK! Hero does a wacky Hero roll off the stage and hits a boot of his own, but inside the ring he still doesn't get it. People like this. Wicked hits Go 2 Sleepy Hollow and an AWESOME swinging 'rana for 2. The fans clap like paying seal customers! Hero with a cravate suplex but he botches the standing tuck moonsault, landing on his own head on Wicked's mid-section, but that's enough for the pin anyway. It's a shame they botched the finish, because that was AWESOME before the mess-up. I hope Hero's okay, because that was a rough landing. ***1/2. Claudio and Quack both chase Hero away post-match, with Hero teasing going into the women's bathroom in what would have been the ultimate rudo move. CC gets the fans to call Hero a coward. Claudio is Chris Benoit and Hero is Booker T. Hero calls himself the most sought after wrestler in the country, to which Wiggly emits a hearty chuckle. Hero ups the stakes for the CC/Quack match tomorrow, so not only is it for the King of Europe spot representing CHIKARA, but the winner also faces Hero. Hero leaves, and Claudio teases hugging Quack, only to then SHOVE HIM~! This whole angle is so great. These two men tease hugs, engage in a SHOVING CONTEST, and then they do battle! Just imagine if CC had hugged Quack. Quack delivers the parting blow by calling Claudio "IRScito". DNA TEST, PLEASE.
> 
> 2.0 do their usual wacky promo post-match. They compare themselves to the Mighty Ducks again, noting how they got screwed out of a title shot, but not tonight! BOOYAH~!
> 
> 4. 2.0 (Shane Matthews & Jagged) [0] vs. BLK-OUT (Sabian & Joker) [0] w/Eddie Kingston. BLK-OUT ARE BALLIN'! They haven't got anything on my boy MVP though. Joker and Matthews start off. Matthews claims a hair pull from the gangsta folk. I should point out BLK-OUT's music intro was not censored, so the people in Reading were mentally soiled even further. For some reason, despite the fact I'll probably enjoy this, on paper, I don't look forward to it at all. It may be a BLK-OUT thing, as I'm not a huge fan of them. Matthews bails after a devastating SHOULDER BLOCK, so Sabian brings Jagged in the hard way. That being over the top rope, folks. Sabian nearly ejects Jagged from the ring with a monkey flip into the rubbish ropes. Jagged complains that Sabian is too much of a slippery devil, so Sabian dropkicks him out and dives onto both 2.0 guys with a tope con hilo. Sabian locks in the Venus Flytrap and tags out to Joker when that fails. Joker hits a fireman's carry slam, ala MIYAWAKI, and Sabian hits a slingshot senton of squashiness. BLK-OUT bring the wacky combinations of dropkicks for a nearfall. Jagged wails and screams for a break while in a chinlock. Matthews breaks a long silence by screaming, "JOKER, you're not too funny!" which is a valid criticism. Comedy is not his forte. Jagged gets the heat with an STO, allowing 2.0 to isolate Joker with their own wacky combination. Bryce declares Joker is nicknamed "the Cambodian walrus". Wrestling could use more Cambodian wrestlers. And more walruses, now I think about it. Joker dumps Matthews to the floor, which isn't the widest move, as it allows Jagged to legally come in and keep him at bay. Joker mounts a comeback with an exploder and an overhead belly-to-belly. Sabian gets the tag and hits a missile dropkick on both 2.0 guys. Sabian gives Jagged a flatliner and Matthews the corner dropkick, leading to a Joker CAMBODIAN CANNONBALL OF DEATH~!~!~! Double grapevine DDT by 2.0 murders Sabian for 2, Joker saves. That HAD to have been a martinete. Jagged accidentally clonks Matthews and BLK-OUT hit an inverted atomic drop/clothesline, following by a giant swing/dropkick combo, but Matthews throws Joker out with a low bridge. That distraction allows Jagged to roll Sabian up and hold the tights for the pin. They didn't do anything wrong, but this didn't really hook me. The actual work was **1/2-ish though. It just was a match, I didn't hate it, I didn't like it.
> 
> Backstage, Shayne Hawke does an interview talking his return to "Shickara"! He is a very, very ginger man. He talks about a trip to Europe in his youth, and then gets the cameraman to zoom in on his passport - which is full of empty pages! HE WANTS STICKERS! He calls Ricochet a stepping stone, and a step to getting his first sticker!
> 
> 5. Shayne Hawke vs. Ricochet. This is Hawke's return after a loss to Twiggy at Cibernetico Forever. This is the battle of the ginger Canadian Irishman vs. the black American Irishman. Hawke heels it up by saying he hates the States, and when that fails, "I voted Bush". This does the trick. Nick P's pronunciation of "Paducah" is interesting, and he knows it. Hawke starts the match by singing "O Canada", which apparently has more lyrics aside from "O Canada". Hawke is just confused about the wrestling of Ricochet. Quack explains that the abundance of Shane's in CHIKARA will lead to Storm becoming Bartholomew Storm. That would be a great gimmick. YE OLDE CONSTRUCTION WORKER. In the best spot of the night, Hawke raises his arms for an axe handle, runs with these little steps, goes, "OOOOOOOOH!", and Ricochet sidesteps, so they just continue a sequence. Shayne Hawke is a goofy, goofy man. Criss-cross and the ring may actually be about to collapse, like Big Show just took a superplex in it. Hawke adds little comments as Ricochet slams him into the buckles, such as, and I quote, "Please God, no!" That has never worked. God is an ass. Ricochet gets a nearfall off a snapmare. Yeah. Hawke hits this double stomp, I guess, in the corner. Ricochet reverses an attempt at something to a DDT and a standing moonsault gets 2. Ricochet gets trapped in the ropes and Hawke hits a reverse lungblower in the corner - a move I will dub the "Ginger Biscuit". Ricochet hits the backslide driver and a tornado DDT for 2. Hawke responds to the corner moonsault kick with a sweet Ace Crusher for 2, to which he responds with a passionate, "WHAT?!" Ricochet hits a spinning gamongere, a second rope moonsault, and a lovely standing SSP for the pin. This was a lot of fun, and I demand Hawke return. What is in Canadian water? It makes them all incredibly goofy, and thus awesome. **3/4. Leonard F. Chikarason gives Ricochet a spot in Rey de Voladores post-match, and then INDY MUSIC PLAYS!
> 
> Chuck Taylor describes to us all his love of Kentucky, his love of Titanic (except that selfish tart Kate Winslet - "Seriously now, that door is big enough for 2 people!"), his hatred of children and the elderly, his love of EATING MEAT and wearing a crown, and I will describe this only by moving on. Words cannot do this justice.
> 
> 6. Chuck Taylor vs. ??? Taylor has his hair up like Chris Jericho in his WWF debut. he immediately gets this match *** by running out and going, "YEEEEEAH! YEEEEEEEEAH! YEAAAAAH!" into the face of a disturbed young man in a Los Ice Creams shirt. I love Chuck Taylor being randomly angry or overly happy at people for some reason. Chuck was originally supposed to face Worker Ant, but since Fire killed him earlier, he's, well, dead. A young man insults Chuck's hair, so Chuck points at him and says, "I WILL KILL YOUR PARENTS". Lenny Chikarason announces that, instead of allowing Chuck to go to the bar, he must wrestle Ruckus! 6. Chuck Taylor vs. Ruckus w/Sabian & Joker. Mantis is on commentary for this, so apparently the wellness policy does not suspend him from commentating. Chuck declares that the inclusion of Ruckus is "malarky"! Chuck jumps Ruckus at the bell. Chuck previews a fist by saying, "I'm gonna hit him with my closed fist! I'll do it!" And then he did. Someone get Chuck Taylor a headset for his matches. Chuck bails to get a drink. He asks the man at the bar for a shot of Jack Daniels, so Ruckus - ever the drinker - gives chase. They begin a cat-and-mouse chase, Jack-less. Chuck gets the heat in the ring with some rudocity, but Ruckus makes a big flippy comeback with the Afterburner and a spinning heel kick, but the Razzle Dazzle is countered to a backdrop. Fans laugh at Chuck being Chuck, so he seriously looks at them and states, "I hate you". "Here it comes, here it comes!" and Chuck locks in a five-star chinlock. Ruckus breaks out and CROSSBONES CLUBS THE BABY SEALS, but Chuck cuts him off with the picture perfect dropkick. Chuck threatens to tear the Hurricane Ramirez mask off a youth and make him eat it! Dear lord. Ruckus is dubbed, "Flophouse McGillicutty" by Chucky T. Chuck threatens a top rope move, but just hops down and does a BIG SPLASH for 2! "That's my finish!" Chuck protests. Ruckus whacks Chuck with a kick in the face, followed by a dropkick and RAZZLE DAZZLE~! followed by the roll into the Fameasser for 2. SOAL FOOD~! and both guys are out. Ruckus makes a little jumping bean comeback but gets suplexed into the corner for 2. "Don't tell him what to do, he's a grown man!" Chuck tells the fans. He tries to get a, "Let's go Chuck Taylor! You're number 1!" chant going. Rolling neckbreaker by Ruckus for a nearfall. Chuck hits an enzuigiri, yells, "YEAH~!" and tries a suplex, which apparently is the YEAH~! Ruckus does a backslide and headstands in it for 2. Ruckus prawn holds out of the Omega Driver but the bell rings at 2.99 for a 10-minute time limit draw. Chuck refuses five more minutes, for he only goes by the rules, and the rules cannot be changed! He also takes a bump for Disco Inferno's nemesis, the invisible man. This match was all kinda of fun. Chuck Taylor may be my favourite wrestler on the independents today. He's so goofy and hilarious, but I still hate his guts for demanding us flips. Because, as we all know, flips are very cool! This was only hurt by the finish, which annoyed me. ***1/4.
> 
> 7. Young Lions Cup Match: Max Boyer (c) vs. Soldier Ant. Boyer is still cup-less, as he apparently sold it at a garage sale, or something. He needs to bring a different sort of cup every time. An egg cup, a drinking cup, a plastic Stanley Cup, you know the drill. I have no idea why Soldier Ant gets a shot, but let's just go with it. Soldier is announced as representing the Colony and the CHIKARARMY~! Soldier dominates early with the saluting satellite headscissors, and Boyer bails to recover. However, Soldier dives onto him with this saluting tope out of NOWHERE, and it was AWESOME! Danny Havoc observes from a chair. Boyer recovers and posts Soldier, giving him the advantage. Boyer helps the kid in the lucha mask with his clapping endeavours. SNAP SUPLAY~! by the Boyermeister. Boyer holds the buckle to prevent an electric chair, drops Soldier on the top buckle and uses the ropes on a pin for 2. SHENANIGANS! Soldier slaps the Jesus out of Boyer. Bits of Chris Benoit actually flew off his face then. Boyer counters a round-and-round headlock takedown using the ropes to a back suplex. Soldier with the saluting high cross for 2. Soldier brings the saluting corner charges but Boyer murderizes him with a German suplex for 2. Meanwhile, Chris Hero comes out to observe. Soldier counters the Lifestyle to an inside cradle for 2. Soldier with his own German for 2. Boyer finally gets Soldier into a snazzy dealyabob leading to the Lifestyle for the pin. This was a tremendous little match. I didn't expect much, but Soldier continued his good 07 by working his backside off and really trying hard, and Boyer is just great. Arriba! ***.
> 
> 8. Los Ice Creams vs. Mucha Lucha (Sicodelico, Jr. & Lince Dorado). The ice creams are at their jolly best tonight. Nick P almost blows his spot by announcing the ice creams in a most awkward manner. Mucha Lucha come out to their third theme in 3 shows, apparently trying to beat the Undertaker record, coming out this time to a wacky rap tune. It's no Voices. Hijo is Hijo early. Lince seems nonplussed by this. Hijo does a horribly disturbing ass shake to the sweet sounds of the rhythmic crowd clapping. Hijo breaks a submission by going for Lince's ears. The mask ears. Lince gets caught in a half crab but he escapes and goes arm draggy. And, consequently, Hijo bails and sits in the crowd. In next are Sicodelico and Junior, and Sico immediately shows himself to be a JERK by CRIPPLING THE CONE! Arrest him now! In a GREAT moment, Sico grabs Hijo's chin cone, causing him to weep, while Junior pets Lince. This violation causes Hijo to dive under the merchandise table in fear. He just got HUMBLED! Junior and Sico continue to wrestle as Hijo steals stuff from the table. He's only doing it so he can buy Junior a sterdier cone. Junior shockingly comes out with stinging hands following a test of strength with Sico, so he tags out. Mind games allows Hijo to chop Lince and emit a cackle of previously unseen proportions. Quesadora and Lince basically double legs Hijo to the floor, resulting in Hijo falling into the funniest position I have ever seen an ice cream fall. And think of the ground that covers. Inside, Lince hits a toreador and they go through a neat lucha leapfrog sequence, ending in Hijo cowering off the cat-man thing. Sico backflips out of a double top wristlock and arm drags both ice creams before following that with the London Bridge. Junior takes a drop toehold into the nuts of Hijo, and Sico immediately kicks Junior in the backside. Sicodelico, Jr. is not a man of tolerance. Lince goes to support the upset delicacies, only to get chopped. Learn from the mistakes of Billy Roc, my friend. Lince dropkicks both ice creams but eats EL ASESINO~! for 2. Junior connects with one scoop slam and a vertical splash for 2. Earthquake lives in ice cream form. Hijo clamps on a wacky abdominal stretch with a half crab, into a pin for 2. Hijo with a back senton for 2. I love how he does that. It's like he's strolling along, slips on a banana peel and just flings up to a horizontal position. The ice creams hit a variety of wacky double teams, such as the corner dropkicks of doom. Junior hits the second scoop slam for 2. Gotta hook the leg, MAN. Hero on commentary criticizes the fans for being fickle and showing no respect. Mantis rips on them for their poor schooling and other such matters. Lince tries a big wacky comeback but is promptly squashed by delicious ice cream. Junior with a sweet, sweet chinlock. Lince tries to fight out but gets pulled down by the mask. Lince finally makes his comeback and huracanranas two men at one time. That is impressive to say the least. Sico gets the hot tag and runs wild on all things caloriffic. Sico presses Lince onto Hijo for 2, Junior saves, and Sico kicks his head in. Sico with a spinebuster, leading to the kick to the face, back senton, and Lynxsault from Lince for 2. The ice creams hit a double Cold Stone stunner and a double team rollup on Sico gets 2. That was AWESOME. Hero notes the referee does not have a belt. Lince blocks a corner charge and dropkicks Hijo right in the noggin. Sico hits a mat slam and Lince nails an assisted 450 for 2. Sico superkicks Junior hard off the apron, and Lince hits a SPIKE HURACANRANA OF DEATH AND PUNISHMENT to send Hijo to defeat, hell, back and probably defeat once again. This was awesome. They worked the basic tag match, with the ice creams getting the heat on Lince forever, finally Sico got in, hit all his cool stuff, they did the nearfalls, and finished. Can't get much better than that. ****.
> 
> 9. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Eddie Kingston. No Queen mix for Claudio today, he's back to the Olympic theme. Hero says that he has no issue personally with Claudio - he turned on him to teach him a lesson. King, however, is a scumbag, in the Book of Hero, if such a book were to exist. They go about things in a very calm, contained manner early on. Mantis cackles at the very notion of Kingston cackling to a submission hold from Justice Pain. I'm sure it was not intended that way. King tries the spinning backfist and Claudio tries an uppercut, but both miss. Claudio goes for the ankle, King forearms him away, Claudio slaps him, and THIS~! IS~! ON~!~!~! That was fricking awesome. They trade a few suplexes, King slaps CC in the corner, and Claudio hits a big jumping boot for a nearfall. Fisherman suplex by Claudio for 2, followed by the diving uppercut to the upper back for, er, 1. Claudio drops a leg on King across the bottom rope. King grabs a choke to prevent Claudio from going for the ankle, so Claudio deadlifts him with a gutwrench suplex. Claudio is a very strong man. King slaps Claudio REALLY hard, and they trade backfists. Corner Yakuza by Kingston followed by the uranage for 2. That was a tremendous trade there. Claudio blocks another corner Yakuza and leaps across the ring off the second with an uppercut. Deadlift German suplex by Claudio for 2. My lord. They trade their signature strikes, ending with King clobbering CC with his lariat for 2. Claudio rolls through into an ankle submission and King IMMEDIATELY taps out. This was pretty short, but told a tremendous story. King sold his ankle like a mother bear, asking Claudio not to go for it, and when Claudio finally got his hands on it, it was over. Add to this the awesome strike exchanges, and you have an awesome little match. ***1/2. It was exactly as long as it needed to be. King takes his boot off, throws it around, and then hobbles away in pain and anger.
> 
> Backstage, Team F.I.S.T. call their loss in King of Trios one of the most embarrassing losses in their history. Icarus calls tonight's match more important than previous YLC, hair and mask matches, because they're for the tag belts. Next month, they take out Cheech and Cloudy, with the same result.
> 
> 10. Campeonatos de Parejas Match: Team F.I.S.T. (c) vs. Shanesaw [3]. Nick P calls the belts the CRAMPEONES DE PAREJAS pre-match. Storm is also the "uniolised" traffic regulator. Get this guy back every damn show, please. He then tops himself by apparently calling Icarus the "Wing-Ding Warrior". Akuma is a smart man, so he STARES Nick in the eyes and visually threatens to kill him if he does not pronounce his name correctly. Icarus jumps Jig at the bell but gets the Jesus chopped out of him. Heel kick by Jig, followed by a corner high knee. Jig then inside cradles Icarus and wins the first fall in under 2 minutes. OH MY LORDY LORD!
> 
> Icarus jumps Jig at the bell, throws him out, and gives him this HILARIOUS pedigree on the floor. I'm not ripping on the guy, because you do land hard on your knees, but I still cackled. Anyway, that's what happens when you mispronounce his name. Storm tries to help his bud but is rapidly beaten. Storm hits the cartwheel splash but is rapidly kicked to death by Akuma. Akuma gets 2 off a dropkick to the back of the head with Storm seated. Akuma vaults Icarus into a back senton on Storm. Meanwhile, Mantis and Lenny discuss the wellness policy on commentary. "LISTEN YOU!" Mantis yells. Storm gets beaten more for quite some time. Version of the Total Elimination by F.I.S.T. for 2. The "Britney Spears" by F.I.S.T., and Chikarason notes that F.I.S.T. have different stages of Britney Spears hairstyles, causing Mantis to yelp in a VERY amusing manner. Back in that bubble, Lenny. Jig is in a corpse-like state on the floor. Assisted tilt-a-whirl stunner by Icarus and Gran Akuma gets the pin for fall #2 with a crucifix bomb.
> 
> More kicking by Akuma in the third. Icarus connects with double knees in the corner a couple of times. Storm neckbreakers Akuma, causing him to DDT his own partner, and Jig gets the tag. He makes a crippled comeback, superkicking Akuma right in the face and hitting Icarus with a spinning out powerbomb eventually for 2. Jig causes Icarus to tornado DDT right into Akuma and both men tumble to the floor. Storm with THAT JAPANESE MOVE~! for 2, and everyone gasps. Icarus catches Jig going for the Leap of Faith with a GODDAMN LUNGBLOWER and Akuma takes out Storm, allowing Icarus to get the pin. What an AWESOME finish to a good match. The injury stuff was very reminiscent of previous matches, such as [email protected] vs. F.I.S.T. at the Tag World 06, and also Jig vs. Icarus in their hair vs. mask match, and it always works. This was pretty short though, which is the only thing I point out if you want some sort of criticism. Good stuff, but not the best match of the show. ***.
> 
> Overall, a pretty good show, but not the best I have ever seen. I expected a thoroughly average show, so when I got this, I was pleasantly surprised. Nothing sucked, and I would definitely check out Mucha Lucha vs. the Ice Creams, which was the best match of the show and lots of fun. Most likely a thumbs up just for that match, Wicked/Hero and Claudio/Kingston.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Alright thanks man, i'm going to pick that up and Maxiumum Overdraft.


----------



## watts63

*PWG Chanukah Chaos (The C’s Are Silent)*

*No Holds Barred I Quit Match*
Scorpio Sky vs. Scott Lost ****-****1/4

*PWG Tag Team Championship*
Super Dragon & Davey Richards © vs. Excalibur & Disco Machine ***1/2 (Post Match Brawl Between Steen & Dragon Was Crazy; Nearly Everybody in the Locker Room Tried To Break Them Up)

Chris Hero vs. AJ Styles ***3/4-**** (Best Chris Hero Match I Ever Seen in PWG)

*PWG Championship*
Kevin Steen © vs. Joey Ryan ***1/2 (Better Than I Thought It Would Be)

El Generico, Phoenix Star & Zorke vs. Alex Koslov, Nemesis & Ronin ***1/4-***1/2

Chris Sabin vs. B-Boy ***1/4

Christopher Daniels vs. TJ Perkins **3/4

*LMAO When Joey Ryan Was Naked With The PWG Title Covering His Balls.*​


----------



## ZThomas

Manhattan Meyhem is a great start


----------



## ROH

^^^ Pick up Best Imitation for Myself, if only for the amazing Los Ice Creams/Mucha Lucha match. Don't expect alot out of the main event though.

-----

*Super J Cup 1995*

*Round 1 Matches*:

Damian VS Gran Nawiwa - ***1/2* (Damian's comedy stuff didn't work for me, decent match)
Otani VS Masaaki Mochizuki - ***** (Good story + very stiff match)
Funaki VS Ultimo Dragon - ***** (Good match)
Gedo VS Motegi - *** (Both guys blow)
Dos Caras VS El Samurai - ****1/4* (10 minutes of crazy holds and stretches. What's not to love?)
Chris Jericho VS Nakajima - ***** (Good match)

*Round 2*:

Jushin "Thunder" Liger VS Gran Nawiwa - ****1/2_***3/4* (Awesome match)
Ultimo Dragon VS Otani - ****** (AWESOME match, great performance by Otani)
Gedo VS Dos Caras - ***** (Dos Caras must be tired from carrying Gedo all that way)
Chris Benoit VS Chris Jericho - ***** (Good, not great. Very overkill on the finishing sequence, too)

*Semi Finals*:

Jushin "Thunder" Liger VS Ultimo Dragon - *****1/4_****1/2* (AWESOMEAWESOME match)
Gedo VS Chris Benoit - ***** (Ugh, Gedo needs to die. Benoit's back must be sore from carrying him all that way)

Special Attraction Match: Rey Mysterio Jr VS Psichosis - ***** (Nice lucha stuff but way too one sided, it was ALL Rey Rey)

*Super J Cup 1995 Final*:

Jushin "Thunder" Liger VS Gedo - ***** (Gedo is the worst wrestler ever. Liger carried him to a decent match)

*Overall thoughts*: Like 94, this was good, not great. Without Gedo in the tournament (wasting 3 really good wrestlers) it would have been great.

*Overall Score*: 7/10.

-----

Is this, or is this not the best DVD cover art ever?










NOTE: The DVD isn't out yet.


----------



## watts63

*PWG European Vacation: England*

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Super Dragon & Davey Richards © vs. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost ****1/4

Jody Fleisch vs. AJ Styles ***1/2

El Generico vs. Kevin Steen **** (Steen At His Funniest But Anyways Great Match)

*PWG World Championship*
Joey Ryan © vs. Jonny Storm ***1/4-***1/2

Frankie Kazarian vs. Andy Boy Simmonz ***1/4-***1/2 (Officially A Simmonz Fan)

Quicksilver vs. Scorpio Sky ***1/4 (The Crowd Was Already Chanting Please Come Back After That Match)

Ricky Reyes vs. Martin Stone **1/2

Disco Machine, Excalibur & Ronin vs. Aviv Mayaan, Top Gun Talwar & Spud **3/4

*England Fans Has the Best Chants Ever lol.

Frankie Kazarian/Excalibur/Disco Machine Segment Was Great

Spud: Excalibur Dropped Me on My Head...Did We Win?

Kevin Steen/Scorpio Sky Norman Smiley Segment Was Also Funny.

Another Kevin Steen Segment With AJ Styles Was Funny As Hell*​


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> *PWG European Vacation: England*
> 
> *PWG World Tag Team Championship*
> Super Dragon & Davey Richards © vs. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost ****1/4
> 
> Jody Fleisch vs. AJ Styles ***1/2
> 
> El Generico vs. Kevin Steen **** (Steen At His Funniest But Anyways Great Match)
> 
> *PWG World Championship*
> Joey Ryan © vs. Jonny Storm ***1/4-***1/2
> 
> Frankie Kazarian vs. Andy Boy Simmonz ***1/4-***1/2 (Officially A Simmonz Fan)
> 
> Quicksilver vs. Scorpio Sky ***1/4 (The Crowd Was Already Chanting Please Come Back After That Match)
> 
> Ricky Reyes vs. Martin Stone **1/2
> 
> Disco Machine, Excalibur & Ronin vs. Aviv Mayaan, Top Gun Talwar & Spud **3/4
> 
> *England Fans Has the Best Chants Ever lol.
> 
> Frankie Kazarian/Excalibur/Disco Machine Segment Was Great
> 
> Spud: Excalibur Dropped Me on My Head...Did We Win?
> 
> Kevin Steen/Scorpio Sky Norman Smiley Segment Was Also Funny.
> 
> Another Kevin Steen Segment With AJ Styles Was Funny As Hell*​


Hmmm, a sign of good things to come


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> *PWG European Vacation: England*
> 
> *PWG World Tag Team Championship*
> Super Dragon & Davey Richards © vs. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost ****1/4
> 
> Jody Fleisch vs. AJ Styles ***1/2
> 
> El Generico vs. Kevin Steen **** (Steen At His Funniest But Anyways Great Match)
> 
> *PWG World Championship*
> Joey Ryan © vs. Jonny Storm ***1/4-***1/2
> 
> Frankie Kazarian vs. Andy Boy Simmonz ***1/4-***1/2 (Officially A Simmonz Fan)
> 
> Quicksilver vs. Scorpio Sky ***1/4 (The Crowd Was Already Chanting Please Come Back After That Match)
> 
> Ricky Reyes vs. Martin Stone **1/2
> 
> Disco Machine, Excalibur & Ronin vs. Aviv Mayaan, Top Gun Talwar & Spud **3/4
> 
> *England Fans Has the Best Chants Ever lol.
> 
> Frankie Kazarian/Excalibur/Disco Machine Segment Was Great
> 
> Spud: Excalibur Dropped Me on My Head...Did We Win?
> 
> Kevin Steen/Scorpio Sky Norman Smiley Segment Was Also Funny.
> 
> Another Kevin Steen Segment With AJ Styles Was Funny As Hell*​


A good buy, fun show. I just thought you WAY overrated the Kazarian/Simmonz match, but that's just me I guess. I went with **3/4. 

I mark for the II cover as well. Damn for it not being out yet


----------



## Claymore

ROH said:


> NOTE: The DVD isn't out yet.


Tuesday or Wednesday I was told ROH...

Looking forward to getting these show, along with a flashy Los Ice Creams shirt..


----------



## ROH

Claymore said:


> Tuesday or Wednesday I was told ROH...
> 
> Looking forward to getting these show, along with a flashy Los Ice Creams shirt..


WTF? That's like 4 days. Wonder what's taking them so long...


----------



## JD13

bstaple12 said:


> Any reviews for the new Mid-South DVD? I'm curious to see if the matches are clipped or full.


I just watched it today. All but one of the matches are in full but there all from TV which means there all very short.
Still the Mid South show was great and has some great stuff on there. If your looking for some fun old school stuff id check it out. I enjoyed it alot.

Also i watched straight shootin with Francine today which was good, better than i expected.


----------



## SP_10

Just won off Ebay 
PWG: All Star Weekend 3, Crazymania - Night 1 and Night 2.


----------



## watts63

THE POUNCE said:


> Just won off Ebay
> PWG: All Star Weekend 3, Crazymania - Night 1 and Night 2.


Never saw Night One but Night Two is a good buy. Strong vs. Sydal was great.


----------



## ROH

THE POUNCE said:


> Just won off Ebay
> PWG: All Star Weekend 3, Crazymania - Night 1 and Night 2.


Look for an awesome Strong/Sydal match on one of those nights (forget which).


----------



## drogseth

Okay so I have been watching diffrent promotions and I am looking for a new one to try. So i am looking for suggestions.

To help with suggestions here is what I have seen listed by how well i like the promotion.
PWG 
ROH
CHIKARA - I haven't seen enough yet to put it infornt of ROH, but what i have seen is great (I already have more on the way).
FIP - It is okay
JAPW -okay

So what promotion would you suggest? What DVD would be a good intro? Where can I buy it?


----------



## watts63

I have a newbie thread on PWG if it helps you.


----------



## drogseth

watts63 said:


> I have a newbie thread on PWG if it helps you.


I have already used that to get into PWG. i am asking about other promotions. Not the ones listed, they are what I have already seen. though thanks for the help earlier.


----------



## ROH

drogseth said:


> Okay so I have been watching diffrent promotions and I am looking for a new one to try. So i am looking for suggestions.
> 
> To help with suggestions here is what I have seen listed by how well i like the promotion.
> PWG
> ROH
> CHIKARA - I haven't seen enough yet to put it infornt of ROH, but what i have seen is great (I already have more on the way).
> FIP - It is okay
> JAPW -okay
> 
> So what promotion would you suggest? What DVD would be a good intro? Where can I buy it?


I strongly recommend CHIKARA Time Will Prove Everything. Such a great show.

EDIT: Well there's not much else out there, but if you wanna see more Indy-tastic stuff check out IWA: MS and CZW.


----------



## drogseth

ROH said:


> I strongly recommend CHIKARA Time Will Prove Everything. Such a great show.


Already on the way. I ordered that and a few more, they should be at my house this week.


----------



## watts63

drogseth said:


> I have already used that to get into PWG. i am asking about other promotions. Not the ones listed, they are what I have already seen. though thanks for the help earlier.


IWA-MS TPI 2004 & 2006. One of the best tournaments I had ever seen.


----------



## Spartanlax

I really gotta start watching my wrestling DVDs...have soooo many to watch and they're just sitting there.


----------



## -Mystery-

Has anyone seen the match between Cheerleader Melissa and Super Dragon?


----------



## Obfuscation

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Alright thanks man, i'm going to pick that up and Maxiumum Overdraft.


MO is sweet. I swear it was very well done, aside from the awkwardness of the minis match, it was great. Good stuff you are about to see, dude.


----------



## Kantos

Ok I'm quiet new to ROH it's hard to watch in the UK but i've caught it a few times on TWC and I have downloaded a few of the matchs such as Punk vs Joe (can't remember which one it is) so I have a few questions about ordering/buying the DVDs

Most important question:
When you order the DVDs from ROHwrestling.com do they ship to the United Kingdom? 
(may seem like a stupid question but I couldn't find this out on there website.)

Which DVDs do you reccommend me buying i'm looking to buy about 5-10 of them so if you had to pick 5 what would they be? ( I saw the review of supercard of honour and it looked pretty good so i'll be picking that one up)

Thanks in advanced for all replies.


----------



## StraightEdge

Kantos said:


> Ok I'm quiet new to ROH it's hard to watch in the UK but i've caught it a few times on TWC and I have downloaded a few of the matchs such as Punk vs Joe (can't remember which one it is) so I have a few questions about ordering/buying the DVDs
> 
> Most important question:
> When you order the DVDs from ROHwrestling.com do they ship to the United Kingdom?
> (may seem like a stupid question but I couldn't find this out on there website.)
> 
> Which DVDs do you reccommend me buying i'm looking to buy about 5-10 of them so if you had to pick 5 what would they be? ( I saw the review of supercard of honour and it looked pretty good so i'll be picking that one up)
> 
> Thanks in advanced for all replies.


Yes, ROH Does Ship to the UK

And Any of these DVDs would be Great..
-Glory By Honor V Night 2
-4th Anniversary Show
-Manhattan Mayhem
-Better Than Our Best
-Supercard of Honor I
-Supercard of Honor II
-Fifth Year Festival: Finale
-Good Times, Great Memorise


----------



## Kantos

StraightEdge said:


> Yes, ROH Does Ship to the UK
> 
> And Any of these DVDs would be Great..
> -Glory By Honor IV Night 2
> -4th Anniversary Show
> -Manhattan Mayhem
> -Better Than Our Best
> -Supercard of Honor I
> -Supercard of Honor II
> -Fifth Year Festival: Finale
> -Good Times, Great Memorise


Thanks alot.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Anarchy in the UK*

*ROH World Championship*
Bryan Danielson © vs. Roderick Strong ****-****1/4 (Can You Believe That This Was Their Worst Encounter?)

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal ****1/2 (That Was Awesome!)

Doug Williams vs. Jimmy Rave ***1/2-***3/4 (God I Miss The Embassy)

*ROH World Championship*
Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ***1/4-***1/2

Nigel McGuinness, Colt Cabana & Robbie Brookside vs. Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli & Chad Collyer ***1/4-***1/2

Jody Fleisch vs. Jonny Storm vs. Spud ***1/4-***1/2 (Really Good Spotfest)

Go Shiozaki vs. BJ Whitmer ***1/2-***3/4 (Very Good Opener; Why Shiozaki Hasn’t Debuted in America Yet is Beyond Me)

BUY THIS MOTHERFUCKING SHOW!​


----------



## The Massive Attack

StraightEdge said:


> Yes, ROH Does Ship to the UK
> 
> And Any of these DVDs would be Great..
> -*Glory By Honor IV Night 2*
> -4th Anniversary Show
> -Manhattan Mayhem
> -Better Than Our Best
> -Supercard of Honor I
> -Supercard of Honor II
> -Fifth Year Festival: Finale
> -Good Times, Great Memorise


Are you sure you don't mean Glory By Honor V Night 2?


----------



## Ste

I've waited 30 days so far for my ROH DVDs. Is that normal, or could they have fucked up somehow?


----------



## Platt

Dre said:


> I've waited 30 days so far for my ROH DVDs. Is that normal, or could they have fucked up somehow?


Thats very not normal. My longest delivery time ever was 14 days normal is 5-7 days.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

Dre said:


> I've waited 30 days so far for my ROH DVDs. Is that normal, or could they have fucked up somehow?


This happened to me with my last order back in August because the Post Office fucked up.
I contacted ROH and they were very helpful fixed everything up for free.


----------



## KingKicks

Dre said:


> I've waited 30 days so far for my ROH DVDs. Is that normal, or could they have fucked up somehow?


Definetly not normal, my longest was 6 weeks but that was due to the postal strikes.


----------



## Platt

-Mystery- said:


> Has anyone seen the match between Cheerleader Melissa and Super Dragon?


I have but it's been a while i'll try and find the dvd watch it again this evening.


----------



## ROH

Live in Osaka arrived today, and after watching the first 3 matches, God, this show sucks horribly. Nothing is fun, the fans are dead, and it just...sucks. 

I'll wait to see the next/last 3 matches (which all look very strong) and I'l give a review later, but this is what it's like so far.

Rave/Genki vs Briscoes - **1/2
Nigel/BJ - **1/2
Strong/Jack - ***1/4.


----------



## musdy

that doesn't sound too good


----------



## ROH

^^ Gonna watch the next match (DG/ROH 6 man) now.


----------



## watts63

I gave the six man tag ***3/4-****.


----------



## Kantos

Ok I just ordered 12 ROH DVDs, which are the following:

All Star Extravaganza II 
Manattan Mayhem
Joe vs Kobashi
Fourth Anniversary Show
Supercard Of Honour
Better Than Our Best
The 100th Show
Glory By Honour V Night 2
Fifth Year Festival: Finale
All Star Extravaganza III
Supercard of Honour 2
Good Times, Great Memories

Whats everyones thoughts on these and what ones are mustbuys which aren't on there?


----------



## watts63

I don't see Anarchry in the UK on your list man! That was one of the the greatest shows I ever seen.


----------



## Ste

That sucks then. This has sort of put me off ordering from ROH again, especially with this being my first ever order.


----------



## bmxmadb53

watts63 said:


> I don't see Anarchry in the UK on your list man! That was one of the the greatest shows I ever seen.


IMO, Unified was head and shoulders above Anarchy in the UK. I'm sure many will agree.


----------



## watts63

bmxmadb53 said:


> IMO, Unified was head and shoulders above Anarchy in the UK. I'm sure many will agree.


I never seen the whole Unified show so that's why I said that & sadly Anarchy in the UK will always be overlooked.

I only seen two matches from Unified:

Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness: *****
The Briscoes vs. Aries & Strong: ****3/4-*****


----------



## Kantos

Yeh I knew I would miss a few I will reorder another batch when I ahve like 7 reccomended to me, Anyway, what are your thoughts on the ones which I have currently ordered I heard there around the best ones.


----------



## watts63

Kantos said:


> Ok I just ordered 12 ROH DVDs, which are the following:
> 
> All Star Extravaganza II
> Manattan Mayhem
> Joe vs Kobashi
> Fourth Anniversary Show
> Supercard Of Honour
> Better Than Our Best
> The 100th Show
> Glory By Honour V Night 2
> Fifth Year Festival: Finale
> All Star Extravaganza III
> Supercard of Honour 2
> Good Times, Great Memories
> 
> Whats everyones thoughts on these and what ones are mustbuys which aren't on there?


Even tho there's other great shows your missing...It's still a great order & you will enjoy all 12 shows.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Kantos said:


> Ok I just ordered 12 ROH DVDs, which are the following:
> 
> All Star Extravaganza II
> Manattan Mayhem
> Joe vs Kobashi
> Fourth Anniversary Show
> Supercard Of Honour
> Better Than Our Best
> The 100th Show
> Glory By Honour V Night 2
> Fifth Year Festival: Finale
> All Star Extravaganza III
> Supercard of Honour 2
> Good Times, Great Memories
> 
> Whats everyones thoughts on these and what ones are mustbuys which aren't on there?


Everything you got is awesome. Here's other must buys-

Epic Encounter
Main Event Spectacles
Death by Dishonor (all of them are great)
Joe vs. Punk 2
Midnight Express Reunion
Unforgettable
Escape from NY
The Future is Now
Redemption
Punk- the final chapter
Unified
Final battle 04, 05, 06
Fyf- Liverpool
Fighting Spirit
Respect is Earned


----------



## StraightEdge

Kantos said:


> Ok I just ordered 12 ROH DVDs, which are the following:
> 
> All Star Extravaganza II
> Manattan Mayhem
> Joe vs Kobashi
> Fourth Anniversary Show
> Supercard Of Honour
> Better Than Our Best
> The 100th Show
> Glory By Honour V Night 2
> Fifth Year Festival: Finale
> All Star Extravaganza III
> Supercard of Honour 2
> Good Times, Great Memories
> 
> Whats everyones thoughts on these and what ones are mustbuys which aren't on there?


Very Good Order but "All Star Extravanganza III" Was passable, and should have been replaced by another show like (As Watts was saying) "Anarchy in the UK" 

"All Star Extravanganza II" is an alright show, Great Main Event with Joe Vs Punk III.

"Manhattan Mayhem" was a graet overall show, nothing was bad on that show.

"Joe Vs Kobashi" Was a Good show with a Fantastic Main Event.

"4th Anniversary Show", "Supercard of Honor" & "Better Than Our Best" Were al Fantastic shows, each show had a bit of everything on them.

"Glory By Honor V Night 2" was a Good show with a Great Double Main Event

"FYF: Finale" Was a Pretty show with a emotional Deperature of Samoa Joe and a Fantastic Match as the Briscoe Brothers go one on one. 

"Supercard of Honor II" is a Fantastic Show with a Great Trio of Main Events.

"Good Times, Great Memories" & "100th Show" I Have not seen yet but I've Heard they are Awesome.


----------



## Kantos

Hey guys thanks for the thoughts I appreciate it.


----------



## Duke Silver

Dre said:


> That sucks then. This has sort of put me off ordering from ROH again, especially with this being my first ever order.


You shouldn't let it put you off, because chances are, the problem isn't on ROH's end. I can understand why you'd be hesitant to use them again, but it might be something as simple as your order being backlogged at the post office.

Probably a stupid question, but did you recieve an email saying that your order had been dispatched? I made an order a couple months back, and there wasn't enough money on my card to cover the DVD's, but they didn't bother to tell me about it. I had to contact them to see what was going on. Maybe that's what happened?


----------



## qmdono

I was thinking of ordering some PWG but my question is should I order directly from PWG or Highspots.com ?


----------



## watts63

qmdono said:


> I was thinking of ordering some PWG but my question is should I order directly from PWG or Highspots.com ?


If you live on the west coast, order directly from PWG but if you live somewhere else (like the east coast or outside of the country), I would say highspots because they are faster but what I hate about highspots is the shiiping cost. It's so damn high.


----------



## ROH

Just watched the DG/ROH 6 man and Shingo/Susumu vs Briscoes (Live in Osaka), and man were they dissapointing. 

6 man - ***1/2 (should have been ****+ with the talent involved)
Tag title match - ***1/4.


----------



## musdy

ROH said:


> Just watched the DG/ROH 6 man and Shingo/Susumu vs Briscoes (Live in Osaka), and man were they dissapointing.
> 
> 6 man - ***1/2 (should have been ****+ with the talent involved)
> Tag title match - ***1/4.


So im guessing your giving this show a thumbs down??


----------



## ROH

^ Meh, I've heard from a few people the main event is AWESOME. I'll watch it now.


----------



## watts63

I just like to say...Gabe REALLY REALLY REALLY overrate McGuinness vs. Whitmer.


----------



## ROH

^ He reallly overrated the whole show. 

The 6 man main wasn't great, either. I'll have a review up in a few minutes, just responding to some idiots in my ROH Board topic.


----------



## -Mystery-

watts63 said:


> If you live on the west coast, order directly from PWG but if you live somewhere else (like the east coast or outside of the country), I would say highspots because they are faster but what I hate about highspots is the shiiping cost. It's so damn high.


Actually HS is really fucking cheap. Last time I order from them, I selected media mail (it's like $2 and some change) and got my order 2 days later. So, yeah, if you live on the east coast or the mid-west go with HS and select media mail.


----------



## ROH

*ROH: Live in Osaka*

1. Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. Genki Horiguchi & Jimmy Rave (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) - ***1/2* (Nothing wrong with it, nothing special though)

2. Nigel McGuinnes vs. BJ Whitmer - ***1/2* (Nothing special here, too much of an exhibiton to be good)

3. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans - ****1/4* (Good match, but if you've seen their other matches don't go out of your way to see this)

4. Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious - ****1/2* (Good match, but could and should have been so much better with the talent involved)

5. Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) - ****1/4* (Nothing wrong about it, but nothing great)

6. CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero (Six Man Dream Tag Team Match) - ****1/2* (Very good match)

*Overall thoughts*: Very dissapointing show. Had a dead crowd, and nothing was really that great. Nothing was horrible and most things were solid, but considering the talent on this show it should have bee way better.

*Overall score*: 6/10. Not worth a buy.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Just finished watching Hardcore Hell and Back 2007 ratings will be posted later.


----------



## tom .p.

im going to orlando in 3 weeks and was just wondered if they sell indy dvds in stores? hoping to pick a few shows up.


----------



## ROH

tom .p. said:


> im going to orlando in 3 weeks and was just wondered if they sell indy dvds in stores? hoping to pick a few shows up.


They don't (as far as I know).


----------



## watts63

*ROH Fifth Year Festival: Finale*

*Joe's Last ROH Match*
Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ****

*Fight Without Honor*
Jimmy Rave vs. Nigel McGuinness ****1/4-****1/2 (Holy Shit That Lariat Was Sick)

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
SHINGO & Naruki Doi © vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards ****1/4 (Hell, I Would Have Let Them Keep The Titles A While Longer)

Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe ****1/2

Matt Sydal vs. PAC ***1/2-***3/4

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***3/4

Allison Danger & Sara Del Rey vs. Jetta & Eden Black **3/4

Colt Cabana vs. Delirious ***1/4 (Funniest Match of The Year Candidate)

*Four Straight ****-****+ Matches. Amazing Show. England Are Lucky Motherfuckers lol. Their Best Shows Are Always Down There.*​


----------



## Spartanlax

bmxmadb53 said:


> 1. Los Ice Creams vs. 2.0 **
> 2. Eddie Kingston vs. Ricochet ***1/2
> 3. Shayne Hawke vs. Billy Roc **1/2
> 4. Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Ray **3/4
> 5. The Colony vs. Los Tres Deliriosos **3/4
> 6. La Parkita vs. Payaso del Futuro *
> 7. Chuck Taylor vs. Drake Younger ***1/2
> 8. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Pantera & Lince Dorado ***
> 9. Mike Quackenbush vs. Black Tiger ****1/2
> 10. F.I.S.T. vs. Briscoe Brothers ***3/4


...seriously?! ****1/2 for Quackenbush/Tiger?! ***1/2 for Kingston/Ricochet and Taylor/Younger?! **3/4 for Haze/SDR?! I'm shocked by those ratings to be honest. Quack/Tiger was nothing special whatsoever, and I mean literally nothing special. Kingston/Ricochet was a one-sided borefest with a lame beatdown afterwards, while Taylor/Younger was a good contest but again nothing that makes it close to being called 'great'. Haze/SDR smoked most of the card, mainly due to SDR's great selling throughout. Here are my ratings for the show for comparison:

1. Los Ice Creams vs. 2.0 **
2. Eddie Kingston vs. Ricochet **1/2
3. Shayne Hawke vs. Billy Roc **1/2
4. Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Ray ***1/2
5. The Colony vs. Los Tres Deliriosos **3/4 
6. La Parkita vs. Payaso del Futuro DUD
7. Chuck Taylor vs. Drake Younger ***
8. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Pantera & Lince Dorado ***
9. Mike Quackenbush vs. Black Tiger ***1/2
10. F.I.S.T. vs. Briscoe Brothers ***1/4

Aside from Quack/Tiger and SDR/Haze, the show isn't worth checking out. The Briscoes/FIST match was just an extended squash that ended in a way that made the entire match seem pointless. Plus, Icarus getting killed for 10 minutes, tagging in Akuma for 5 seconds, and then heading back into the ring for almost the rest of the match was retarded.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Just got in a trade...
Annavirsario?
Rey de Voladores
FSM Chapter 2

Needed them all for my "Best of Indies 2007" collection that I'm compiling (Hero vs. Claudio, Hero vs. Quack, and Ki vs. Shelley are all 100%).


----------



## Platt

^^^ Maximum Overdraft ?

EDIT: Meant for lax's post


----------



## Spartanlax

^Hero vs Quack on a 'Best Of Indys 2007' collection makes me weep. Haven't watched all of Ki vs Shelley yet, so not sure if that makes me smile or cry yet. Hero/Claudio definitely belongs though, however I prefer their ROH match because it's sooo different from their usual slow/technical encounters while maintaining the same quality.

EDIT- Yes'm, Maximum Overdraft.


----------



## watts63

I haven't watched Ki vs. Shelley in a while but I think I gave it ***3/4.


----------



## Sephiroth

i don't want to make a random thread about this, so does anyone know where i can see this?


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

A few questions I had sorry if it's too much but...

What are good tape trading and tape selling websites out there?? I mean like some company that has excellent compilations of wrestlers that they made and are selling good copies with good quality on them??? 

What are some good NOAH DVDs to pick up???

I was thinking of buying the IWA-MS show with Joe/Necro in it but I don't know if that's a one match show or not?? Any opinions on that show because the Necro/Joe match was fuckin sick and was about as stiff as you can get. I'm sure they were actually shoot fighting in that match actually.

What sales do ROHwrestling.com usually have for christmas because I know I'm making my parents get me a shit load of stuff off there.

And last but not least...
How good is Smartmarkvideo.com. I already have the CZW shows I want to pick up set and ready but I don't know if their service is that good. How long is the wait and overall service??? Do they accept money orders??

Thanks a lot to anyone who can answer any of these questions. Much appreciation.


----------



## Platt

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> A few questions I had sorry if it's too much but...
> 
> What are good tape trading and tape selling websites out there?? I mean like some company that has excellent compilations of wrestlers that they made and are selling good copies with good quality on them???


IVPVideos.com is about the only one i can think of that wouldn't be advertising



> What sales do ROHwrestling.com usually have for christmas because I know I'm making my parents get me a shit load of stuff off there.


Can't remember what they had last year but it will probably be either 25% off or Buy 3 Get 1 Free.



> And last but not least...
> How good is Smartmarkvideo.com. I already have the CZW shows I want to pick up set and ready but I don't know if their service is that good. How long is the wait and overall service??? Do they accept money orders??


Good service, fast delivery. Not sure about money orders.


----------



## Blasko

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> What are some good NOAH DVDs to pick up???


 Pick up NOAH destiny. 

One of greatest.


----------



## musdy

ROH said:


> *ROH: Live in Osaka*
> 
> 1. Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. Genki Horiguchi & Jimmy Rave (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) - ***1/2* (Nothing wrong with it, nothing special though)
> 
> 2. Nigel McGuinnes vs. BJ Whitmer - ***1/2* (Nothing special here, too much of an exhibiton to be good)
> 
> 3. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans - ****1/4* (Good match, but if you've seen their other matches don't go out of your way to see this)
> 
> 4. Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious - ****1/2* (Good match, but could and should have been so much better with the talent involved)
> 
> 5. Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) - ****1/4* (Nothing wrong about it, but nothing great)
> 
> 6. CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero (Six Man Dream Tag Team Match) - ****1/2* (Very good match)
> 
> *Overall thoughts*: Very dissapointing show. Had a dead crowd, and nothing was really that great. Nothing was horrible and most things were solid, but considering the talent on this show it should have bee way better.
> 
> *Overall score*: 6/10. Not worth a buy.


meh Ill still get it


----------



## Rated R Poster

watts63 said:


> *ROH Fifth Year Festival: Finale*
> 
> *Joe's Last ROH Match*
> Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ****
> 
> *Fight Without Honor*
> Jimmy Rave vs. Nigel McGuinness ****1/4-****1/2 (Holy Shit That Lariat Was Sick)
> 
> *ROH World Tag Team Championship*
> SHINGO & Naruki Doi © vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards ****1/4 (Hell, I Would Have Let Them Keep The Titles A While Longer)
> 
> Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe ****1/2
> 
> Matt Sydal vs. PAC ***1/2-***3/4
> 
> *Falls Count Anywhere Match*
> BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***3/4
> 
> Allison Danger & Sara Del Rey vs. Jetta & Eden Black **3/4
> 
> Colt Cabana vs. Delirious ***1/4 (Funniest Match of The Year Candidate)
> 
> *Four Straight ****-****+ Matches. Amazing Show. England Are Lucky Motherfuckers lol. Their Best Shows Are Always Down There.*​


Nice Ratings but IMO you over rated a few matches. Cabana and Delirious was HILARIOUS, but I wouldnt go higher then **3/4. That Shimmer Tag match was real weak IMO. I thought **, but I just cant get into Shimmer so maybe its just me. Whitmer and Jacobs Ill agree with...As well as Sydal and Pac as I loved that match. Jay and Mark Briscoe I had at ****1/4 and I see how it could have gotten ****1/2. I dont think Doi/Shingo vs. Davey/Strong hit the **** plateau. Nigel and Rave rating is spot on although I wish Rave would have got in a little more offense. And I just cant give the ME ****. I understand how great the atmosphere was and I loved Homicides tope con helo (SP?)and the fact that it was Joes last match. But I just really felt like the wrestling only carried it to ***1/2...***3/4 max.. But either way I will admit it was a great show.


BetterThanYou, yes smartmark does accept Money Order, I have done it before. And like someone else said they have great, not good, GREAT service.


----------



## watts63

Rated R Poster said:


> Nice Ratings but IMO you over rated a few matches. Cabana and Delirious was HILARIOUS, but I wouldnt go higher then **3/4.


I rate matches for what it is & I LMAO in this match & that's why it was that high.



> That Shimmer Tag match was real weak IMO. I thought **, but I just cant get into Shimmer so maybe its just me.


I like women's wrestling (even tho the WWE killed it mainstream wise). I thought they put on a decent womens tag match.



> Jay and Mark Briscoe I had at ****1/4 and I see how it could have gotten ****1/2.


And I can see how you gave it ****1/4.



> I dont think Doi/Shingo vs. Davey/Strong hit the **** plateau.


I thought so. Loved the action (especially the ending). The tag team experience between all four guys came together great for me.



> And I just cant give the ME ****. I understand how great the atmosphere was and I loved Homicides tope con helo (SP?)and the fact that it was Joes last match. But I just really felt like the wrestling only carried it to ***1/2...***3/4 max.. But either way I will admit it was a great show.


I definetly think crowd had something to do with me rating the match that high but can we say the same thing about Joe vs. Kobashi? Just a thought.


----------



## Rated R Poster

Surely! Good shit Watts.


----------



## -Mystery-

*CZW Dishonorable Conduct*
1. Joker vs. Ryan McBride - *3/4
2. Ricky Reyes vs. CJ O'Doyle - *1/2
3. Jon Dahmer vs. Danny Demanto - *1/2
4. Derek Frazier vs. Ricochet - **3/4
5. DJ Hyde vs. Steve "Monsta" Mack - **1/4 
6. Unlucky 13 Staple Gun Death Match - Danny Havoc vs. "Diehard" Dustin Lee - *** 
7. Ruckus vs. Homicide (Ruckus & Joker vs. Homicide & Ricky Reyes) - **3/4
8. Team AnDrew vs. Chuck Taylor & Cheech - **1/2
9. Ladder Match - Scotty Vortekz vs. Cloudy - ***1/2
10. 3-Way Dance "Four Corners of Pain" Match - Toby Klein vs. Insane Lane vs. FreakShow - ***1/4
11. Barbed-Wire Board, Panes of Glass, Carpet Strips, Falls Count Anywhere Death Match - Brain Damage vs. Drake Younger - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

Thanks for the help everyone who answered my questions!!

But a quick side note, don't you guys ever get frustrated with having to buy ROH DVDs online. This makes them sooooo expensive after you start to get a good collection going but then seeing how much money you spent makes you cringe. lol. At least that's what it does for me. 

I mean don't get me wrong I love ROH and would take it over any other promotion that I see today but still, I'm just starting college this year and the pockets are tightening up day by day due to tuition, books, gas & those kinds of neccessities. I would love just go to Wal-mart and buy a couple without having to spend money on shipping fees.

LOL but hey listen to me. I sound spoiled and am complaning because ROH is providing me with TOO MUCH good wrestling that I can't own all of it at once. Haha. 

Although I do understand that they do have to turn in a profit and DVD sales is their largest income (pretty sure) so I'll continue to support so that it keeps growing. 

Maybe soon it'll grow enough for it to have DVDs in retail stores and a cable deal. We'll see hopefully.

Pretty sure this little rant belongs here since it has to do with DVDs right? lol.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> Thanks for the help everyone who answered my questions!!
> 
> But a quick side note, don't you guys ever get frustrated with having to buy ROH DVDs online. This makes them sooooo expensive after you start to get a good collection going but then seeing how much money you spent makes you cringe. lol. At least that's what it does for me.
> 
> I mean don't get me wrong I love ROH and would take it over any other promotion that I see today but still, I'm just starting college this year and the pockets are tightening up day by day due to tuition, books, gas & those kinds of neccessities. I would love just go to Wal-mart and buy a couple without having to spend money on shipping fees.
> 
> LOL but hey listen to me. I sound spoiled and am complaning because ROH is providing me with TOO MUCH good wrestling that I can't own all of it at once. Haha.
> 
> Although I do understand that they do have to turn in a profit and DVD sales is their largest income (pretty sure) so I'll continue to support so that it keeps growing.
> 
> Maybe soon it'll grow enough for it to have DVDs in retail stores and a cable deal. We'll see hopefully.
> 
> Pretty sure this little rant belongs here since it has to do with DVDs right? lol.


Yeah last year, I blew all my B-day money on ROH DVD's lol, It'd be nice to see them branch out and have their DVD's be sold at retail stores. But i'm not complaning usually when I order a ROH dvd it takes like 3 days.


----------



## watts63

Yesh especially when you want to get other DVDs from other feds. I'm glad they do these sales every week.

Have anyone seen the new FIP shows?


----------



## bmxmadb53

watts63 said:


> Yesh especially when you want to get other DVDs from other feds. I'm glad they do these sales every week.
> 
> Have anyone seen the new FIP shows?


Pretty sure -Mystery- bought them.


----------



## Sephiroth

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> But a quick side note, don't you guys ever get frustrated with having to buy ROH DVDs online. This makes them sooooo expensive after you start to get a good collection going but then seeing how much money you spent makes you cringe. lol. At least that's what it does for me.
> 
> I mean don't get me wrong I love ROH and would take it over any other promotion that I see today but still, I'm just starting college this year and the pockets are tightening up day by day due to tuition, books, gas & those kinds of neccessities. I would love just go to Wal-mart and buy a couple without having to spend money on shipping fees.


well since they have tons of sales, then no. it would actually be more expensive to buy them in stores than it is to get them off ROH's website and have to pay shipping and handling. plus they don't charge you tax for anything.



BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> Maybe soon it'll grow enough for it to have DVDs in retail stores and a cable deal. We'll see hopefully.


i heard awhile back that the PPV DVDs might be in retail stores.


----------



## McQueen

BetterThanYou I just wanted to throw in that I personally preferred NOAH Departure 2004 (7/10/2004) just a tad more than Destiny but both a tremendous shows. Speaking of NOAH...

*ROH: Live in Tokyo*

*Jack Evans & Kotaro Suzuki vs Rocky Romero & Davey Richards - ****
_Decent opener, wasn't anywhere near being a flawless match but it got across both the cross promotional feel of the show and the NRC/Evans fued._

*Shuhei Taniguchi vs Akihiko Ito - ** 1/2*
_Basically this was two of the "youngboys" in NOAH getting some ring time and putting on an exhibition match. Nothing spectacular but it was a well structured but basic match, no real heat to it or memorable spots. Sadly it honestly was from a "work rate" standpoint better than half of ROH's regular matches._

*BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Rave - ***
_Take my description of Taniguchi/Ito and take away the fact this match wasn't as well worked. Although nice to see the TP entrance for Rave again._

*ROH vs. NOAH
Bryan Danielson vs Go Shiozaki - **** 1/2*
_MOTN, such a well worked match from both Go and Dragon. Go looked like he totally belonged in the ring despite the fact this match was all about "testing" him. Nice work with Go's power & strikes getting the advantage on Danielson until he managed to capitalize on Go's shoulder, which afterwords Go's strikes had visibly less effect on Danielson but Go wouldn't give up. Lot's of subtle great work between both guys and I hope NOAH & ROH manage a deal to bring Go over more often._

*Fight Without Honor
Roderick Strong vs Delirious - ****
_Much better than the previous matches from this fued but honestly this was a lackluster blowoff to a lackluster fued. Couple of hardcore spot's here and there but honestly the best thing in the match was the Japanese starting a "Holy Shit" chant, that was worth a chuckle. This would be my vote for worst Fight Without Honor ever but then I remembered the Maff/Whitmer vs Carnage Crew shit from 2004. :no:_

*All Star Six-Man Tag
Noamichi Marufuji & The Briscoes vs Matt Sydal/Atsushi Aoki/Ricky "The Man" Marvin - **** 1/4*
_Wow, this was a great match and a lot better than I was expecting. First of all having Aoki take KENTA's place was probably a blessing in disquise as his work in his heat segement was fantastic, further more Marvin stole the show with his hot tag segement and hopefully this match makes some more ROH fans "Marvinmaniacs" (I made that up, so what if it's no so original) because the guy is consistantly a fantastic Luchadore. The Briscoes didn't overkill ther match for me and Marufuji looks pretty comfortable as there partners and they jelled really well as a team. Matt Sydal didn't do much but what he did was about what you would expect from the guy and fit in with the tone and pace of the match._

*ROH World Title Match
Takeshi Morishima vs Nigel McGuinness - *** 3/4*
_Neither match between the two really blew me away but I'd have to see I liked the first one just a bit more because the atmosphere seemed a little better. The second match seemed to be a worked a little smarter than the first which is all fine and dandy but I honestly got less of an impression that Nigel threw everything at Morishima in this match than in the first one despite the fact Nigel cut a promo earlier in the show basically saying he knew thats what he had to do since his Lariat took out Morishima a show or two ago. Not at all a bad match just didn't blow me away._

Mixed feelings on this show cause I loved the big six man match and Go vs Danielson, the Title match was good but not great & IMO everything else was so-so to lackluster.
*Show Rating - ****​


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> BetterThanYou I just wanted to throw in that I personally preferred NOAH Departure 2004 (7/10/2004) just a tad more than Destiny but both a tremendous shows. Speaking of NOAH...
> 
> *ROH: Live in Tokyo*
> 
> *Jack Evans & Kotaro Suzuki vs Rocky Romero & Davey Richards - ****
> _Decent opener, wasn't anywhere near being a flawless match but it got across both the cross promotional feel of the show and the NRC/Evans fued._
> 
> *Shuhei Taniguchi vs Akihiko Ito - ** 1/2*
> _Basically this was two of the "youngboys" in NOAH getting some ring time and putting on an exhibition match. Nothing spectacular but it was a well structured but basic match, no real heat to it or memorable spots. Sadly it honestly was from a "work rate" standpoint better than half of ROH's regular matches._
> 
> *BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Rave - ***
> _Take my description of Taniguchi/Ito and take away the fact this match wasn't as well worked. Although nice to see the TP entrance for Rave again._
> 
> *ROH vs. NOAH
> Bryan Danielson vs Go Shiozaki - **** 1/2*
> _MOTN, such a well worked match from both Go and Dragon. Go looked like he totally belonged in the ring despite the fact this match was all about "testing" him. Nice work with Go's power & strikes getting the advantage on Danielson until he managed to capitalize on Go's shoulder, which afterwords Go's strikes had visibly less effect on Danielson but Go wouldn't give up. Lot's of subtle great work between both guys and I hope NOAH & ROH manage a deal to bring Go over more often._
> 
> *Fight Without Honor
> Roderick Strong vs Delirious - ****
> _Much better than the previous matches from this fued but honestly this was a lackluster blowoff to a lackluster fued. Couple of hardcore spot's here and there but honestly the best thing in the match was the Japanese starting a "Holy Shit" chant, that was worth a chuckle. This would be my vote for worst Fight Without Honor ever but then I remembered the Maff/Whitmer vs Carnage Crew shit from 2004. :no:_
> 
> *All Star Six-Man Tag
> Noamichi Marufuji & The Briscoes vs Matt Sydal/Atsushi Aoki/Ricky "The Man" Marvin - **** 1/4*
> _Wow, this was a great match and a lot better than I was expecting. First of all having Aoki take KENTA's place was probably a blessing in disquise as his work in his heat segement was fantastic, further more Marvin stole the show with his hot tag segement and hopefully this match makes some more ROH fans "Marvinmaniacs" (I made that up, so what if it's no so original) because the guy is consistantly a fantastic Luchadore. The Briscoes didn't overkill ther match for me and Marufuji looks pretty comfortable as there partners and they jelled really well as a team. Matt Sydal didn't do much but what he did was about what you would expect from the guy and fit in with the tone and pace of the match._
> 
> *ROH World Title Match
> Takeshi Morishima vs Nigel McGuinness - *** 3/4*
> _Neither match between the two really blew me away but I'd have to see I liked the first one just a bit more because the atmosphere seemed a little better. The second match seemed to be a worked a little smarter than the first which is all fine and dandy but I honestly got less of an impression that Nigel threw everything at Morishima in this match than in the first one despite the fact Nigel cut a promo earlier in the show basically saying he knew thats what he had to do since his Lariat took out Morishima a show or two ago. Not at all a bad match just didn't blow me away._
> 
> Mixed feelings on this show cause I loved the big six man match and Go vs Danielson, the Title match was good but not great & IMO everything else was so-so to lackluster.
> *Show Rating - ****​


Sorry to be an ass-kisser here, but man McQueen, you're reviews are excellent!



Spartanlax said:


> ^Hero vs Quack on a 'Best Of Indys 2007' collection makes me weep. Hero/Claudio definitely belongs though,


WTF?

Quack/Hero SMOKED Hero/Claudio.


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion

How is The Best of Roddy Strong? Is it any good?


----------



## Spartanlax

ROH said:


> WTF?
> 
> Quack/Hero SMOKED Hero/Claudio.


Except not at all.


----------



## -Mystery-

watts63 said:


> Yesh especially when you want to get other DVDs from other feds. I'm glad they do these sales every week.
> 
> Have anyone seen the new FIP shows?


Bought them on Friday. Should get them in this week. Expect star ratings as always.

Shimmer Vol. 9 - MsChif vs. Amazing Kong - ****


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA Return of The Son of The International Invasion of International Invaders '06 Stage Two*

Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush & Shane Storm **** (Great Tag Match)

Delirious & Hallowicked vs. Gran Akuma & Icarus ***1/2 (Despite Team FIST Being...Well Team FIST, Delirious & Hallowicked Carried Them To A Very Good Match)

*ICW-ICWA Tex-Arkana Television Championship*
Eddie Kingston (c) vs. Larry Sweeney ***1/2 (Kingston Shows Why He is One of The Best Sellers in Wrestling After Getting Ran Over By Sweeney)

*Young Lion's Cup Championship*
Arik Cannon (c) vs. Equinox **3/4 (The Match Was Looking Good Until Equinox Got Knocked Out By Cannon)

Hydra & UltraMantis Black vs. Darin Corbin & Ryan Cruz **1/2-**3/4

Daizee Haze vs. Portia Perez **1/4-**1/2

Jagged & Los Ice Creams vs. The Colony & Ben Sailer **3/4

*Great Larry Sweeney Promo As Usual*

*Good Segment Between Chris Hero & Team F.I.S.T.*

*Is It Me or Does Icarus Look Like A Skin Head When He's Bald?*​


----------



## Rated R Poster

I was finally able to watch A Fight At the Roxbury for a 2nd time. I just wanted to say I love this Show. One of the top 5 so far this year IMO, right behind Finale, SCOH2, and GTGM.

Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer *** (Nice solid match up until the ending, Albrights gorwing on me)
Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson *** (Extended squash for Dragon)
Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen **** (Many had this rating lower but I love Mark and he is a crazy dude)
Nigel MGuiness vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero vs. Mike Quackenbush **** (Fast Paced match, Quack! Quack! Quack!)
Pelle Primeau vs. Eddie Edwards **3/4 (Good match for what it was worth)
Matt Sydal vs. El Generico ****1/4 ( I absolutely loved this match, great action and nearfalls)
NRC vs. Matt Cross, Erick Stevens, and Delirious ***1/2 (Boring, picked up towards the end)
Takeshi Morishima vs. Jay Briscoe***3/4( Jay took him to the limit but some sloppiness throughout dropped it below ****)

Overall Id Give it ***1/2. This is probably my favortie Friday Night Show of the year and to me it is a must-have. Definately not passable. I vowe to finish rating Domination, United We Stand and Respect Is Earned within the next couple days.


----------



## Blasko

watts63 said:


> *Is It Me or Does Icarus Look Like A Skin Head When He's Bald?*​


 To me, he reminds me of a goat when he is bald. 







And I take it I am the only team F.I.S.T fan here.


----------



## watts63

-Blasko- said:


> To me, he reminds me of a goat when he is bald.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I take it I am the only team F.I.S.T fan here.


I like Team FIST too but I wish I can see a FIST match without them botching a tag team move.


----------



## Blasko

I totally blame Icarus for that. 

Akuma is too awesome.


----------



## watts63

-Blasko- said:


> I totally blame Icarus for that.
> 
> Akuma is too awesome.


Yeah but Icarus won me over in his Hair vs. Mask match with Jigsaw. Gran Akuma also won me over with his match with Low Ki. 

Another thing why I like Team FIST...

Icarus: OLYMIPIA~!
Akuma: Dude, Body of A God!
Icarus: OLYMPIA~!
Akuma: Body of A God!
Icarus: O-LYM-PI-A~!
Akuma: Moscow?
Icarus: Moscow's good. FIST's pick, Moscow.


----------



## bmxmadb53

New Chikara should be coming out soon...I hope right?


----------



## Claymore

bmxmadb53 said:


> New Chikara should be coming out soon...I hope right?


Hopefully tomorrow...Smart Mark's turnaround is really impressive.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Live In Tokyo*
1. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Kotaro Suzuki - ***1/4
2. Shuhei Taniguchi vs. Akihiko Ito - **3/4
3. Jimmy Rave vs. B.J. Whitmer - **1/2
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki - ****1/4
5. Roderick Strong vs. Delirious (Fight Without Honor) - ***1/4
6. Jay Briscoe, Mark Briscoe & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Matt Sydal, Ricky Marvin & Atsushi Aoki - ****1/4
7. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match) - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***3/4


----------



## bmxmadb53

-Mystery- said:


> *ROH Live In Tokyo*
> 1. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Kotaro Suzuki - ***1/4
> 2. Shuhei Taniguchi vs. Akihiko Ito - **3/4
> 3. Jimmy Rave vs. B.J. Whitmer - **1/2
> 4. Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki - ****1/4
> 5. Roderick Strong vs. Delirious (Fight Without Honor) - ***1/4
> 6. Jay Briscoe, Mark Briscoe & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Matt Sydal, Ricky Marvin & Atsushi Aoki - ****1/4
> 7. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match) - ***3/4
> 
> Overall show rating - ***3/4


Looks pretty solid. I may have to pick it up on the 15th.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I just ordered Chikara's Maxiumum Overdraft (Finally) How long does it usually take SMV to deliever to the East Coast?

I might order a PWG show from High Spots, (Watts, IYF i'm looking at you two...)


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I just ordered Chikara's Maxiumum Overdraft (Finally) How long does it usually take SMV to deliever to the East Coast?
> 
> I might order a PWG show from High Spots, (Watts, IYF i'm looking at you two...)


What are you thinking about buying? lol.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> What are you thinking about buying? lol.


lol These are my choices, 
Holy Diver Down
70/30 
or
Based on a True Story


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> lol These are my choices,
> Holy River Down
> 70/30
> or
> Based on a True Story


Holy Diver Down & Based on A True Story. Both of those shows were great with three MOTYCs.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Alright i'm going to order Holy Driver Down. MCMG Vs Arrogance caught my eye.


----------



## FCapo89

MCMG VS Arrogance owned, alongside Steen VS PAC. Holy Diver Down is an excellent show.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Watched PAC Vs El Generico from All Star Weekend V Night One. It was alright, I just felt that it could of went a little longer, also there was a botch at the finishing spot that was completely noticable, but it was a good wrestling match. My rating ***1/2


----------



## Rated R Poster

Hey Watts when will DDT4 tournement come out? Any word on the release? I thought that it was out but I checked highspots and the PWG website and its still on Pre-Order. Any word on when tehy ll be released?


----------



## Sephiroth

i really want to see MCMG vs. Arrogance now 

i loved MCMG vs. DIFH. **** 1/4. Black and Jacobs should tag in ROH sometime.


----------



## McQueen

I agree, I hope Tyler Black is the next indy guy called up to ROH. He's probably my favorite indy guy not already on the roster, Chuck T. is a close 2nd though.


----------



## watts63

Rated R Poster said:


> Hey Watts when will DDT4 tournement come out? Any word on the release? I thought that it was out but I checked highspots and the PWG website and its still on Pre-Order. Any word on when tehy ll be released?


I don't know man but I know when it comes out, both shows are a must-buy (I went to night one & I saved the star ratings for that show & I can post it up if anybody is interested).

I hope PWG brings back Jimmy Jacobs now that he's healthy again. More Lacey is the better lol. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Steenerico would rule at so many levels.


----------



## Rated R Poster

watts63 said:


> I don't know man but I know when it comes out, both shows are a must-buy (I went to night one & I saved the star ratings for that show & I can post it up if anybody is interested).
> 
> I hope PWG brings back Jimmy Jacobs now that he's healthy again. More Lacey is the better lol. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Steenerico would rule at so many levels.



Yeah, you might as well post them. Im sold anyway, but still posting them would be nice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## huthutraul

Could somebody help me out. I was wondering which dvd package to order from pwg.

Package # 1
. Album of The Year
. 70|30
. Allstar Weekend V
Night 1 & Night 2

or

Package # 2
. Passive Hostility
. Based on a true story
. Guitarmageddon 2: Armorygeddon
. Holy Driver Down


----------



## watts63

huthutraul said:


> Could somebody help me out. I was wondering which dvd package to order from pwg.
> 
> Package # 1
> . Album of The Year
> . 70|30
> . Allstar Weekend V
> Night 1 & Night 2
> 
> or
> 
> Package # 2
> . Passive Hostility
> . Based on a true story
> . Guitarmageddon 2: Armorygeddon
> . Holy Driver Down


Package #2 because those are better overall shows but yet ASW V Night One is the best overall show out of all of them. Yeah Package #2.

*PWG DDT4 Tag Team Title Tournament Night One*

*PWG World Championship*
El Generico (c) vs. Kevin Steen ***1/2

Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & PAC ***3/4-****

*BOLA 2007 vs. Hair Match*
Ronin vs. Joey Ryan **1/2

Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost ***1/2-***3/4

Bryan Danielson vs. CIMA ****1/4-****1/2

Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Josh Abercrombie & Nate Webb ***1/2

TJ Perkins vs. Bino Gambino ***

Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ***1/2-***3/4

Don Fuji vs. Stalker Ichikawa Z **1/2​


----------



## thephenomenalone

How is PWG Please Don't Call It The OC? I won it on ebay for £2 including shipping (so that's about $4)


----------



## McQueen

I enjoyed Please Don't Call it (The OC) and I made a thread on it with a review but that was nearly a year ago, now normally I write out a little description of why I rate what so & so but I full reviewed this and don't want to retype this shit so I'll just throw out my ratings.

*PWG: Please don't call it (The OC)*
TJ Perkins vs Rocky Romero - *** 3/4
Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin - ***
Frankie Kazarian & B-Boy vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky - ** 1/2
"American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs Kevin Steen - ****
Super Dragon/Ronin/Alex Koslov vs Disco Machine/Nemesis/Dino Gambino - ** 1/4
Human Tornado vs Colt Cabana - ***
Chris Hero/Claudio Castignoli/Chris Bosh/Scott Lost vs Kevin Steen/Super Dragon/El Generico/Quicksilver - *** 1/4


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> I really enjoyed Please Don't Call it (The OC) and I made a thread on it with a review but that was nearly a year ago, i'll see if I can find my notes on the show.


Heres the thread http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/282078-pwg-please-dont-call-oc-review.html


----------



## thephenomenalone

McQueen said:


> I really enjoyed Please Don't Call it (The OC) and I made a thread on it with a review but that was nearly a year ago, i'll see if I can find my notes on the show.


Thanks. This will be the third PWG show I have bought(the other 2 are Beyond The Thunderdome & Threemendous) and I really enjoyed them. And even if it is only an average show it'll still be worth what I'm paying.

Edit: Thanks Platt. I'll check that review out.


----------



## McQueen

Platt you bastard! You have search function? 

Anyways I just bought this order off IPV

Best of Bruiser Brody V.1
Best of Curt Hennig (Custom Cover Art)
Best of Road Warriors (Custom Cover Art)
NJPW 01/04/1996 January 4th 1996 (2 Discs)
NJPW 04/29/1996 April 29th 1996 (2 Discs)
NJPW vs. The World V.4 2 Discs (Custom Cover Art)
NJPW vs. The World V.5 2 Discs (Custom Cover Art) (Only a fool would pass up the goodness of Liger in NOAH )
NJPW vs. The World V.6 2 Discs (Custom Cover Art)


----------



## Platt

New sale



> BACK TO SCHOOL SAVINGS- TAKE 15% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> As always our percent off sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. Save 15% off your next purchase with no minimum to spend. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events in the U.S.
> 
> To redeem your 15% Off Coupon on all orders just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: school into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on Friday, September 7th at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above and enter the code in the appropriate section.


EDIT:

Some news regarding King Of Europe for those including me who are still waiting



> I have spoken to Alex and apparently the last of them have been posted out yesterday and today. I can't comment on that delay as we finished our part a month ago, but there is no deliberate scam involved here. I'm purely jumping in to reassure people that they are being shipped.
> 
> Len


----------



## Blasko

With my luck, this was already posted. :$



IWA:MS said:


> We will be having a new sale starting tonight in Midlothian and it will go until midnight next Sunday 9/9/07.
> 
> You must buy a minimum of 3 dvds with this sale. If you buy 3 dvds, you get 3 free. If you buy 4 dvds, you get 4 free. And so on. There is no limit to the amount of dvds that you can buy.
> 
> If you are sending a check or money order, it has to be here by Saturday 9/8/07. The mailing address is IWA PO Box 21476 Louisville, KY 40221


Email Patti at [email protected] for shipping prices.


----------



## MrPaiMei

McQueen, great order. NOAH vs. NJPW is probably the most overlooked feud...ever, and Bruiser is Bruiser.


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA Running in The Red*

*Mask vs. Mask Match*
Shane Storm vs. Gran Akuma ****1/4 (Best CHIKARA Singles Match I Ever Seen)

*Loser Will Not Be In Tag World Grand Prix '06*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush ***1/2-***3/4 (Definetly Would Have Got A Better Rating If It Was Longer)

Eddie Kingston & Sabian vs. Cleech & Cloudy *** (Didn't Like The First Half of This Match But They Turned It Up In The End)

*Two Out of Three Falls*
Jigsaw vs. Hallowicked ***3/4-**** (A MOONSAULT DOUBLE STOMP! Hallowicked Rules! Also Jigsaw in Big Single Matches Rules!)

Chris Hero vs. Sumie Sakai **3/4-***

Chris Hero vs. Equinox **1/2

Beef Wellington & Sexxxy Eddy vs. Larry Sweeney & The Share Cropper **3/4-***

*Loser Will Not Be In Tag World Grand Prix '06*
Anthony Franco & Matt Turner vs. Davey Andrews & Shane Hagadorn **1/4

Mister ZERO vs. Rorschach **1/2

Icarus, Dr. Cheung, UltraMantis Black & Hydra vs. Angel de Fuego, Lancelot & Dragon Dragon **3/4 (Dragon Dragon is the Best Dragon Ever! lol American Dragn & Super Dragon Ain't Got Shit On Him lol)

*Gotta Love Beef Wellington & Larry Sweeney

Sabian is The Worst Commentator Ever lol

Kingston: Surprised He Got Out of That, Huh Sabian?
Sabian: Ya
Kingston: *Sighs* Your Doing A Bang Up Job, Kid

Damn It PWG, If Their is One Thing is Pissing Me Off That After Three Years...They Still Hasn't Been Booked CHIKARA Guys Once. Their Only Match in PWG Was Very Good & Since Then All These Guys (Except Somewhat Icarus) Has Improved. Very Good Show.*​


----------



## Sephiroth

Watts, what was the date for that show? and are you planning on uplading Storm vs. Akuma :agree:


----------



## watts63

sephy37 said:


> Watts, what was the date for that show? and are you planning on uplading Storm vs. Akuma :agree:


November 13th 2005 & I Finally Got A DVD Ripper So Yeah I'll Upload But I Don't Know When I'll Actually Because I'm Lazy Like That lol.


----------



## RINGofHONOR_02

I was wondering if someone could recommend me some MUST OWN shows from both Chikara & PWG?

I've havn't seen much of either promotion apart from the odd matches I've downloaded. But I've heard alot of good things about both promotions and im willing to give them both a try.


----------



## ROH

Damn. SMV STILL haven't released the CHIKARA Invaders Weekend.


----------



## watts63

RINGofHONOR_02 said:


> I was wondering if someone could recommend me some MUST OWN shows from both Chikara & PWG?
> 
> I've havn't seen much of either promotion apart from the odd matches I've downloaded. But I've heard alot of good things about both promotions and im willing to give them both a try.


Someone should make a Newbie Guide to CHIKARA.

Check out my newbie guide to PWG on my sig. Holy Diver Down, Astonishing X-Mas, All-Star Weekend V Night One, BOLA, Enchantment Under The Sea, All-Star Weekend I Night One, Based on A True Story are examples.


----------



## MrPaiMei

SMV only updates on Thursdays right? It's probably out this week.


----------



## RINGofHONOR_02

Sorry never noticed the thread about PWG, Thnx for that Watts i'll have a look now.


----------



## Claymore

watts63 said:


> Someone should make a Newbie Guide to CHIKARA.


I could give it a shot, unless anyone else wants to do it...Please feel free


----------



## watts63

Claymore said:


> I could give it a shot, unless anyone else wants to do it...Please feel free


If you need help with it, just PM me.


----------



## Claymore

watts63 said:


> If you need help with it, just PM me.


I will have it finished tonight, and post it in here to see what you guys make of it. And to see if anything needs to be added...


----------



## drogseth

ROH said:


> Damn. SMV STILL haven't released the CHIKARA Invaders Weekend.


They have it up now.


----------



## musdy

WOW the Night 2 cover is absolute trash compared to Night 1


----------



## Claymore

Nice...Will be picking them up. Here's a little guide I quickly typed up. Tell me what you think what you think needs adding. And if you want to use it...Then feel free

*Newbie Guide to CHIKARA*

*Current Champions*

*Campeones de Parejas* – Team F.I.S.T (Gran Akuma & Icarus)
*Young Lions Cup Champion* – Chuck Taylor

*Roster*

Billy Roc
Cheech
Chris Hero
Chuck Taylor
Claudio Castagnoli
Cloudy
Crossbones
Daizee Haze
Darkness Crabtree
Dr. Cheung
Eddie Kingston
El Hijo Del Ice Cream
Equinox
Fire Ant
Gran Akuma
Hallowicked
Hydra
Icarus
Ice Cream Jr.
Jagged
Jigsaw
Joker
Lance Steel
Max Boyer
Mike Quackenbush
Mitch Ryde
Moscow, the Communist Bovine
Player Uno
Ricochet
Ruckus
Sabian
Shane Matthews
Shayne Hawke
Shane Storm
Soldier Ant
"Sweet And Sour" Larry Sweeney
Tim Donst
Tom "Reckless Youth" Carter
Ultramantis Black
Worker Ant

*Commissioner* - Bob Saget 
*Director Of Fun* - Leonard F. Chikarason 


*History*

CHIKARA (sometimes referred to as Chikara Pro) is an American professional wrestling promotion based in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.

Chikara Wrestle Factory was founded as a wrestling school in January 2002 in Allentown, Pennsylvania by Mike Quackenbush and Tom "Reckless Youth" Carter. After five months, the school started CHIKARA.

In 2004, Chris Hero became a co-trainer at the Wrestle Factory. In 2005, he was joined by Jorge "Skayde" Rivera as the third trainer (along with Quackenbush). In March 2005, the school moved from Allentown to the New Alhambra Arena, better known as "ECW Arena", in Philadelphia. They then took over the training for Combat Zone Wrestling, leading to the school's new name of "CZW/Chikara Wrestle Factory." The schools split in March, 2007, and the training center is once again simply "Chikara Wrestle Factory."

Their signpost events each year include a large tag team tournament (previously the "Tag World Grand Prix," now the "King of Trios") in February, "Aniversario Weekend" in May, "Young Lions Cup" in June or July and the "Torneo Cibernetico" in the autumn.

On Sunday, August 5, 2007 CHIKARA drew their biggest crowd ever of 350 at the New Alhambra/ECW Arena in Philadelphia, PA to see the "Maximum Overdraft" event.

*General Info*

Thought I used this bit to give you a ‘flavour’of CHIKARA so to speak. When going into a CHIKARA show prepare for fun. Simple as that. Don’t expect big pyro explosions, or massive entrances. But do expect whacky characters, and great audience participation even if its only a small crowd. The last comment that I just mentioned is one of the main reasons why I love it, CHIKARA don’t draw massive crowds. But what they make ip on is spirit. Your gonna here comments during the matches that will sometimes have you in stiches. One of my personal favourites –

_‘Don’t go near the sound of the stomping foot’_ said as someone goes for some Sweet Chin Music

Commentary is done by a variety of folk, from wrestlers to referees. But don’t coil back in haste. This is where the fun begins. Unlike some commentary teams, your not gonna hear about ‘puppies’ or ‘sloberknockers’….Well unless Moscow has a feud with Clifford the Big Red Dog…Then maybe. Anyways, with the commentry team your gonna have a blast.

As for the matches, it is very unfair to compare CHIKARA shows to an independent card that company’s like ROH produce. Your not going to get big indy names like – Nigel McGuinness, or Bryan Danielson appearing every show. And your not going to get a MOTYC with every show.

What you will get from CHIKARA is a breathe of fresh air, that is well and truly needed in the world of pro wrestling. I will tell you right now, CHIKARA is something that really does need to be experienced before making your mind up. So what are you waiting for. Check the DVD’s from the list below, ask anything in here and we will try our best to help you out…..

*DVD Recommendations For a New Fan*

*Chikara – Best of 2005
Negative Balance
Tag World Gran Prix 2006 – Night 3
YLC 4 – Night 3
The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance
Once in a Lifetime
Cibernetico Forever
From Zero to Hero (And Castagnoli)
Brick
King of Trios 2007 Night 1
King of Trios 2007 Night 2
King of Trios 2007 Night 3
Time Will Prove Everything
Rey de Voladores
Anniversario?
Young Lions Cup 5 – Night 3
Showdown in Crisisland
Maximum Overdraft
Running in the Red
Tag World Grand Prox 2006 Night One
Naked
Return Of The Son Of The International Invasion Of International Invaders 2006 Stage Two
The Cibernetico Returneth*


*Useful Links*

www.chikarapro.com
www.smartmarkvideo.com 
www.chikarafans.com
www.youtube.com/realwiggly


*Feel Free to Ask Questions Here*​


----------



## watts63

Running in the Red
Tag World Grand Prix 2006 Night One
Naked
Return Of The Son Of The International Invasion Of International Invaders 2006 Stage Two
The Cibernetico Returneth

Should also be added but good stuff there.


----------



## Future Star

I think Bob Saget being the Comishoner should be mentioned, other than that good job


----------



## bmxmadb53

I may have to purchase the new chikara. I've been waiting


----------



## MrPaiMei

Night one is one of the worst covers ever, all time, all my life, night two is good in an interesting way.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

MrPaiMei said:


> Night one is one of the worst covers ever, all time, all my life, night two is good in an interesting way.


I actually like Night one's cover a hell of a lot more then Night two's. Also have you seen some of ROH's old covers...some of them are scary.


----------



## watts63

To me, the night one cover looks decent in a creepy way.


----------



## drogseth

I just can’t decide and need some help.

Which should I get:

IWA-MS TPI 2006

Or

PWG Passive Hostility
PWG Based on a True Story
PWG Guiarmageddon II: Armorygeddon 
PWG Holy Driver Down


----------



## Future Star

drogseth said:


> I just can’t decide and need some help.
> 
> Which should I get:
> 
> IWA-MS TPI 2006
> 
> Or
> 
> PWG Passive Hostility
> PWG Based on a True Story
> PWG Guiarmageddon II: Armorygeddon
> PWG Holy Driver Down


That is really close, but me personally would get the PWG package. 4 Shows for $35 is better than 2 for $40 (unless prices changed) But also save and get TPI later


----------



## watts63

drogseth said:


> I just can’t decide and need some help.
> 
> Which should I get:
> 
> IWA-MS TPI 2006
> 
> Or
> 
> PWG Passive Hostility
> PWG Based on a True Story
> PWG Guiarmageddon II: Armorygeddon
> PWG Holy Driver Down


Damn that is tough but go with TPI '06. That was a great tournament.

EDIT: My free dvd (PWG Threemendous) has came today just like they said it would. Which is a hige shocker to me.

*PWG Threemendous*

*TLC Steel Cage Match For PWG World Championship*
Joey Ryan © vs. B-Boy ****-****1/4 (I Didn’t Like The Beginning of This Match But DAMN This Got Great Real Fast; So Many Fans Believed That B-Boy Was Gonna Pull It Off & It Helped The Match)

El Generico & Quicksilver vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli ***3/4 (Real Nasty Cut on The Side of Claudio’s Head & Lost A Amount of Blood)

Roderick Strong vs. TJ Perkins **3/4 (Very Disappointing & Boring Match)

*The Dynasty vs. PWG Unit Grudge Match*
Chris Bosh, Scott Lost & Scorpio Sky vs. Davey Richards, Kevin Steen & Human Tornado **** (Great Action, Very Intense & Was Exciting From Start To Finish; Also Had A STEEN! BOSH! STEEN! BOSH! Moment)

Colt Cabana vs. Top Gun Talwar *** (Funniest PWG Match in 2006)

Nemesis vs. Ronin **1/2

*For The Best PWG DVD Commentator Championship*
Excalibur vs. Disco Machine **1/4

*Briscoes No-Showed For This One...What A Surprise.

Colt Cabana & El Generico’s Spending Money Segment: ROFLMFAO!

The Fans Were So Pissed Off That Joey Ryan Won That They Threw Bunch of Bottles in The Ring.*​


----------



## bmxmadb53

Don't double post kthx.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I just got Chikara's Maxiumum Overdraft from SMV, that's the fastest I've ever gotten an order. I'll have my ratings up later tonight, I hope tommorow I get Holy Diver Down from Highspots, that would make my 1st day of school a lot better if I came home and it was there.


----------



## StraightEdge

My ROH Order came in with Two Grabs Bags, I'm Pretty Happy. :agree: 

Grab Bag One
-Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
-Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
-"Danger! Danger!" The Best of Spanky
-"Chicago Elite" The Best of Second City Saints
-"Suffering is Inevitable" Best of Roderick Strong

Grab Bag Two
-Straight Shootin' with Paul Elering
-Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
-"Let the Gatse of Hell Open" Best of the Rottweilers
-"Good Times, Great Memories" Best of Colt Cabana
-"Bloodlust" Best of the Bloodiest Matches

Anyone else think it's Pretty good, I'm Surprissed I didn't get any DVDs from other Companies but I'm Not Complaining :agree:


----------



## Platt

2 damn good bags there.


----------



## JD13

My SMV order arrived today  
the first thing i watched was Ian/Freakshow flaming ropes match and it was shit.


----------



## Platt

JD13 said:


> My SMV order arrived today
> the first thing i watched was Ian/Freakshow flaming ropes match and it was shit.


What else did you get?


----------



## bstaple12

ROH Final Battle 06 and Unified arrived today so im looking forward to watching those. Plus, I just watched the Gran Akuma vs. Shane Storm mask vs.mask match: ****


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Chikara's Maxiumum Overdraft​*
Los Ice Creams Vs 2.0 - **1/4 (Short, entertaining match) 

Ricochet Vs Eddie Kingston - **1/2 (Stiff match, Kingston killed Ricochet most of the match, and after)

Shayne Hawke Vs Billy Roc - **1/2 (Good wrestling match between these two Hawke and Roc impressed me both)

*2/3 Falls Match* Sara Del Rey Vs Daizee Haze *** (Good wrestling matches between these two, but was very short for a 2/3 falls match)

Los Deliriosos Vs The Colony - **1/4 (Cool triple team moves, The Colony impressed me. It also has some comedy thrown into it as well)

La Parkita Vs Payaso del Futuro - * (Don't really know why this was on the card)

*Young Lions Cup Match *Chuck Taylor Vs "The Psycho Shooter" Drake Younger - ***1/2 (Great match between the two, Younger impressed me)

* NWA World Junior Heavyweight Title Match* "Lightning" Mike Quackenbush Vs Black Tiger IV - ***1/2 (MOTN, Tiger and Quackenbush had an awesome match.)

*Champions Vs Champions* "Campeonatos De Parejas" Team F.I.S.T (Gran Akuma & Icarus) Vs "Ring of Honor Tag Team Champions" Briscoe Bros. - *** (This was dissapointing, Icarus was getting owned the whole match, he would tag in Akuma and Akuma would be in for a minute and then tag Icarus back in...The finish sucked. I thought it would go longer)​


----------



## SummersEvening

JD13 said:


> My SMV order arrived today
> the first thing i watched was Ian/Freakshow flaming ropes match and it was shit.


Oh fun. Sounds like a tredmedous order.s


----------



## Spartanlax

ROH Sign Of Dishonor review-

Jay Lethal & Dixie vs. Heartbreak Express- DUD
Azrieal vs. Roderick Strong- ***
BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Lacey's Angels- **3/4
AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave- ***
Vordell Walker vs. Nigel McGuinness- DUD
James Gibson vs. Homicide vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe- ***3/4
Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana- ***1/4
CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal- ***1/2


----------



## ROH

Yay, CHIKARA Invaders weekend is out! Gonna order it + Maximum Overdraft later today.


----------



## 5*RVD

Sorry if this question is stupid but can someone tell me when the first RoH PPV will be released on DVD?


----------



## Duke Silver

5*RVD said:


> Sorry if this question is stupid but can someone tell me when the first RoH PPV will be released on DVD?


It'll be released some time last week.


----------



## bmxmadb53

GD I want the new chikara, but I'm gonna wait till halloween or whatever the next 25% off sale is.


----------



## Sephiroth

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> La Parkita Vs Payaso del Futuro - * (Don't really know why this was on the card)


that's just Chikara trying out new things. they did the same for DDT when they brought some guys over including Danshoku Dino, but it was crapped on big time



watts63 said:


> *CHIKARA Return of The Son of The International Invasion of International Invaders '06 Stage Two*
> 
> *ICW-ICWA Tex-Arkana Television Championship*
> Eddie Kingston (c) vs. Larry Sweeney ***1/2 (Kingston Shows Why He is One of The Best Sellers in Wrestling After Getting Ran Over By Sweeney)
> 
> *Great Larry Sweeney Promo As Usual*


thank you Watts for uploading this match! the promo was fantastic.

also during the match, i just DIED laughing at Mantis calling the match. i don't know why, but i replayed one part over and over and teared up because i was laughing so hard.

at 6:27 into the match (based off the video that Watts uploaded), Kingston gives Sweeney a backdrop to the outside and Mantis says: "Kingston with a big backdrop. Dumps Larry Sweeny to the floor....like a pile of petunias."

i don't know why, it's just fucking brilliant commentary.

WATCH THIS MATCH NOW.

edit: also Hydra just going "grrr" during commentary rules

edit 2: LMAO. "Going to the top? ON THESE ROPES?"

edit 3: ...i wonder where Sweeney went after the hit and run.


----------



## Platt

> TAKE 20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER
> 
> You can now save on your next order with no minimum purchase required. This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> This offer can be used along with the Buy 3, Get 1 Free Sale on FIP DVD's and the 10% off ROH Ticket specials that are listed below to save even more money on those items.
> 
> This is a great way to save money on tickets to all upcoming live Ring of Honor events!!!
> 
> To redeem your 20% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: savings into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on Wednesday, September 12th at 10pm EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above
> 
> 
> FIP- FULL IMPACT PRO BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!
> 
> Please read all the details below before placing your order at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free FIP DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Ring of Honor DVD's are NOT included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 3) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $15 and (1) DVD priced $10 then the free DVD must be the $10 one.
> 4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "FIP- Full Impact Pro DVD" section at http://www.rohwrestling.com/.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Thursday, July 26th at 10am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on FIP DVD's. This does not include Ring of Honor DVD's or DVD's released by any other company.
> 
> Check out the complete list of FIP DVD's that you can purchase during the Buy 3, Get 1 Free FIP DVD Sale:
> 
> -Emergence 9/24/04 & 9/25/04 (Tournament to crown the first FIP Champion)
> -Fallout Night 1 11/12/04 (Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer FIP Title Match)
> -Fallout Night 2 11/13/04 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Falls Count Anywhere Match)
> -Florida Rumble 12/17/04 (Homicide vs. Spanky FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. James Gibson)
> -New Years Classic 1/7/05 (Homicide vs. James Gibson FIP Title Match, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
> -Unfinished Business 1/8/05 (Homicide & Gibson vs. CM Punk & Azrieal, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
> -New Dawn Rising 2/11/05 (Austin Aries & Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson & Rocky Romero)
> -Dangerous Intentions 2/12/05 (Homicide vs. Rocky Romero FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -With Malice 3/25/05 (CM Punk vs. James Gibson, Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong)
> -Bring The Pain 3/26/05 (CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson two out of three falls match)
> -The Usual Suspects 4/22/05 (FIP crowns its first tag team champions)
> -Violence Is The Answer 4/23/05 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Anything Goes Match, Spanky vs. Strong)
> -In Full Force 5/27/05 (Homicide vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match)
> -Unstoppable 5/28/05 (CM Punk & Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinuaro)
> -Sold Out 6/24/05 (Huge eight man tag team main event)
> -Payback 6/25/05 (CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Heatstroke Night 1 8/5/05 (CM Punk vs. Ace Steel, Samoa Joe vs. Spanky)
> -Heatstroke Night 2 8/6/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong)
> -Big Year One Bash Night 1 9/2/05 (James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness FIP Title Match)
> -Big Year One Bash Night 2 9/3/05 (Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave FIP Title Match)
> -X-Factor 10/7/05 (Homicide vs. Austin Aries FIP Title Match)
> -Fallout 2005 10/8/05 (Roderick Strong vs. Milano Collection AT)
> -Strength In Numbers 11/11/05 (Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave vs. Roderick Strong & Tony Mamaluke)
> -Evening The Odds 2005 11/12/05 (Features a 10 Man Elimination Match with DP Associates (Bryan Danielson, Samoa Joe, Austin Aries, Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce) vs. Team Strong (Roderick Strong, Sean Watman, Tony Mamaluke, Sal Rinauro & Jerrelle Clark))
> -Strong Vs. Evans 1/7/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans
> -Chasing The Dragon 6/9/06 (Six Way Elimination #1 Contenders Match)
> -Impact Of Honor 6/10/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Fast & Furious ROH Tag Title Match, Davey Richards vs. Shingo)
> -Heatstroke '06 Night 1 7/7/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match, Homicide vs. Shingo)
> -Heatstroke '06 Night 2 7/8/06 (Bryan Danielson & BJ Whitmer vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
> -Second Year Spectacular Night 1 9/8/06 (Davey Richards vs. Delirious)
> -Second Year Spectacular Night 2 9/9/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Delirious, Briscoes vs. Richards & Cabana)
> -Fallout 2006 10/13/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards, Matt Sydal vs. Shingo)
> -Southern Justice 10/14/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match, Strong vs. Sydal)
> -All Or Nothing 11/10/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong FIP Title vs. FIP Career Match)
> -Cage Of Pain 12/15/06 (Heartbreak Express vs. Black Market in the Cage of Pain, Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards, Austin Aries vs. Erick Stevens)
> -Florida Rumble 2006 12/16/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Hallowicked, Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens, Davey Richards vs. Gran Akuma, Austin Aries vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana vs. Larry Sweeney)
> -New Years Classic 2007 1/12/07 (Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Jimmy Rave & Shingo, Brent Albright vs. Erick Stevens, Jimmy Jacobs vs. Larry Sweeney)
> -Unfinished Business 2007 1/13/07 (Roderick Strong vs. Brent Albright for the FIP Title; Erick Stevens vs. Steve Madison in a Dog Collar Match; Jack Evans vs. Gran Akuma)
> -Dangerous Intentions 2007 2/2/07 (Necro Butcher vs. Mark Briscoe; Mad Man Pondo vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards I Quit Match for the FIP Title)
> -In Full Force 2007 2/3/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Mad Man Pondo, Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards for the FIP Title in a 2/3 Falls Match)
> -FIP Best of CM Punk Vol 1- Declarations
> 
> 
> 10% OFF RING OF HONOR LIVE EVENT TICKETS- SAVE 30% TOTAL
> 
> Save a total of 30% off all ROH Tickets for upcoming events when you combine this sale with the 20% off deal.
> 
> It's simple. All Ring of Honor tickets are now on sale for 10% off. Just use the discount code listed above to receive an additional 20% off that price and save even more money to see ROH live. Tickets are now on sale for the following events:
> 
> 9/14- Detroit, MI
> 9/15- Chicago Ridge, IL (PPV Taping)
> 10/5- Boston, MA
> 10/6- Edison, NJ (PPV Taping)
> 11/2- Philadelphia, PA
> 11/3- New York, NY
> 11/30- Dayton, OH
> 12/28- Hartford, CT
> 2/22- Deer Park, NY


Time to pick up the 4 FIP shows from this year.


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> Time to pick up the 4 FIP shows from this year.


Good choice. I got the 3 most recent shows in the mail today and will begin watching them tonight.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I just got Holy Diver Down from Highspots today, I'm going to try and possibly have ratings for the show either tonight or tommorow.


----------



## Blasko

Sephiroth said:


> edit 3: ...i wonder where Sweeney went after the hit and run.


 He totally jacked t he Mantis mobile. :agree:


----------



## El Conquistador

Random question, but what did everybody rate Quack vs. Claudio from the 2006 Ted Petty Invitational? Just wondering if people thought it was anywhere near *****'s...


----------



## -Mystery-

M.W. said:


> Random question, but what did everybody rate Quack vs. Claudio from the 2006 Ted Petty Invitational? Just wondering if people thought it was anywhere near *****'s...


Last time I watched it, I gave it ****1/4.


----------



## El Conquistador

-Mystery- said:


> Last time I watched it, I gave it ****1/4.


Cool. I needed another opinion, I was getting ready to type up a review of the tournament but I wasn't too sold on a particular rating yet, thanks. Maybe that'll help my judgement.


----------



## Claymore

Could anyone help me out here? What would you say are the 4 FIP must haves?

Any help would be appreciated....

Thanks


----------



## -Mystery-

Claymore said:


> Could anyone help me out here? What would you say are the 4 FIP must haves?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated....
> 
> Thanks


If you can wait a day or so to make your order, I'd be able to help you out a lot more seeing how I've got 3 of the newest shows to watch.


----------



## JD13

Platt said:


> What else did you get?


Sorry to leave you hanging there Platt, i got:

FSM: chapter 1
IWA-MS hardcore hell and back
IWA-MS KOTDM 07
CZW: BOTB 07
CHIKARA: TWGP 06, Time will prove everything, Maximam Overdraft, Aniversario?, Cibernetico Forever. 

God i love CHIKARA.


----------



## McQueen

M.W. said:


> Random question, but what did everybody rate Quack vs. Claudio from the 2006 Ted Petty Invitational? Just wondering if people thought it was anywhere near *****'s...


**** 1/4 from me as well. That match was fun as hell to watch though.


----------



## Future Star

Today was a good day, i bought 3 tickets to Manhattan on 10/3 and received GTGM, AFATR and SCOH in the Mail...Very Happy


----------



## McQueen

Just remember Future Star, your favorite mod wants one of those tickets


----------



## Future Star

McQueen said:


> Just remember Future Star, your favorite mod wants one of those tickets


My mom is making me take my brother, who thinks he likes wrestling, but really doesnt. He watches the shows on tv, but out of our 80 somewhat dvd collection, he has yet to see half :no:


----------



## McQueen

Future Star said:


> My mom is making me take my brother, who thinks he likes wrestling, but really doesnt. He watches the shows on tv, but out of our 80 somewhat dvd collection, he has yet to see half :no:




If he's not going to properly mark out for Misawa he doesn't deserve to go! I was thinking of getting a ticket for that show but when you add on travel cost and the fact I don't know my way around NYC it kinda is an iffy decision. That and all the really good seats were probably gone by the end of MM II, if I'm going to travel that far I'd at least want a 1/2 way decent seat.


----------



## Future Star

McQueen said:


> If he's not going to properly mark out for Misawa he doesn't deserve to go! I was thinking of getting a ticket for that show but when you add on travel cost and the fact I don't know my way around NYC it kinda is an iffy decision. That and all the really good seats were probably gone by the end of MM II, if I'm going to travel that far I'd at least want a 1/2 way decent seat.


I asked him who Misawa is and he said he doesnt know...and worse, he doesnt care  :no:


----------



## -Mystery-

New FIP DVD covers. Looks like shows will begin to released more frequently.


----------



## KingKicks

I really like the FIP Stronger then Ever and International Impact covers.



> I asked him who Misawa is and he said he doesnt know...and worse, he doesnt care


Everyone should care about Misawa


----------



## -Mystery-

*FIP Unfinished Business 2007*
1. Larry Sweeney vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **1/2
2. Allison Danger & Sara Del Rey vs. Daffney & Talia Madison - **
3. The Heartbreak Express & Pelle Primeau vs. The Heart Throbs & Shiima Xion - **
4. Jack Evans vs. Gran Akuma - ***1/4
5. Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **3/4
6. Roderick Strong vs. Brent Albright (FIP Heavyweight Title Match) - ***1/2
7. Shingo & Shane Hagadorn vs. Black Market vs. Kenny King & Chasyn Rance (Triple Threat Match) - **1/2
8. Sal Rinauro vs. Seth Delay (TLC Match) - ***1/2
9. Erick Stevens vs. Steve Madison (Dog Collar Match) - ****1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> If he's not going to properly mark out for Misawa he doesn't deserve to go!


i bet he'll be like "YEAH KENTA! YOU FUCKING RULE!....who's that old fat guy in green?"


----------



## Platt

-Mystery- said:


> New FIP DVD covers. Looks like shows will begin to released more frequently.


Add to that they're filling in more of the gaps.


----------



## MrPaiMei

There's so much awesome Shingo and Necro there...I can't turn it down.


----------



## McQueen

MrPaiMei said:


> There's so much awesome Shingo and Necro there...I can't turn it down.


I know how you feel, even I feel tempted to buy some FIP for once.

Attack of the Masked Fippers doesn't look that great though aside from Cabana vs Milano, and Strong vs AmDrag (almost missed that) although I don't much like Danielson's FIP gimmick.


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> If he's not going to properly mark out for Misawa he doesn't deserve to live!


Fixed.

:side:

-----

Seeing as the post office retards lost my J Crown 1996 DVD, I'm gonna e-mail IVP and tell them to re-send. Hopefully it'll come soon.


----------



## KingKicks

Yay my Glory By Honor tickets came, but not my ROH in Japan DVDs.

Oh well, back to NY in November.


----------



## McQueen

Benjo™ said:


> Yay my Glory By Honor tickets came, but not my ROH in Japan DVDs.
> 
> Oh well, back to NY in November.


Oh yeah I should Finish watching Live in Osaka.  I just can't into that show for some reason, oh yeah the first couple matches sucked thats why.

Anyways, I have developed a facination with the luchadore Dr. Wagner Jr so basically if anyone knows of or happens to see like a Wagner Jr comp please let me know.


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> Oh yeah I should Finish watching Live in Osaka.  I just can't into that show for some reason, oh yeah the first couple matches sucked thats why.
> 
> Anyways, I have developed a facination with the luchadore Dr. Wagner Jr so basically if anyone knows of or happens to see like a Wagner Jr comp please let me know.


Actually, the whole show (LiO) sucked, even if the ROHBots over at the ROH Board can't take anyone saying that.

For a Wagner comp, try here.


----------



## -Mystery-

Man, with all these new FIP covers being released, I hope it means they've gotten their own production company and won't have to rely on ROH's anymore which means faster releases which is a great thing, IMO.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Here are my ratings for PWG Holy Diver Down

_*Holy Diver Down*_
Joey Ryan Vs Top Gun Talwar - *
Ronin Vs Ricky Reyes - **
Karl "Machine Gun" Anderson Vs "The Future" Frankie Kazarian - **1/2
Motor City Machine Guns Vs Arrogance - ***1/4 
*2/3 Falls Match* Bino Gambino Vs Disco Machine - **1/4
"The Man That Gravity Forgot" PAC Vs "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen - ***1/2
*PWG Championship Match* Human Tornado Vs El Generico - ***
Show Rating - ***1/2

I thought this show was going to be better, especially MCMG Vs Arrogance. Arrogance had no offense until the middle of the match and near the end. The PWG Title match was short. Also the crowd was dead the whole show, the only match I thought was great was Steen Vs PAC.


----------



## bstaple12

Just curious what ya'll rate McGuiness vs. Danielson at Unified? I watched the whole event last night except the main event which i'll watch sometime today. Awesome show.


----------



## musdy

How is Sean Waltman in FIP???


----------



## McQueen

*ROH: Live in Osaka

ROH World Tag Team Title Match
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Jimmy Rave & Genki Horiguchi - ***
_Never been a big fan of Genki, & Briscoes didn't put out there "A Game" for this match, Rave was Rave._

*BJ Whitmer vs Nigel McGuinness - ***
_An exhibition match, and not a very good one at that since it seemed Nigel was taking it easy after his hard match against Morishima the previous night._

*No DQ Match
Jack Evans vs Roderick Strong - *** 1/2*
_I don't think many people will end up liking this match all that much and I thought it was match of the night. It will probably dissipoint a lot of people because one it doesn't make great use of the "No DQ" gimmick, and it very slow and methodical and not too heavy on the highspots like you'd expect. That being said I thought it was the best worked match of the night with Jack consistantly getting little pockets of offence before Roddy would cut him off and methodically break him down with Backbreakers and sick stretches, but Jack being in what is pretty much his home promotion now wouldn't give up and kept getting more and more momentum on Strong as the match went on. Thought the match could have been better but for what it was it was pretty good._

*Dragon Gate Rules
Delirious/Masato Yoshino/Naruki Doi vs Matt Sydal/Dragon Kid/Ryo Saito - ** 3/4*
_Typical DG 6 man except I just didn't think the match flowed as well as it could, and it was fairly tame as far as spots go. I was pretty dissipointed in this match._

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka - *** 1/4*
_Good but not great as you could tell Susumu and SHINGO were a makeshift team (no bXb Hulk ) and I got the feeling the Briscoes didn't bring there "A Game" again, then again it could have just been communication issues._

*Dream Tag Match
Bryan Danielson/Naomichi Marufuji/CIMA vs Davey Richards/Rocky Romero/Masaaki Mochizuki - ****
_Again I think this match suffers a bit due to communication and the crowd (for the whole show really, only CIMA and Evans were really getting good reactions) was a bit dead except for CIMA. Some nice workover on Danielson's arm in the match especially on the part of Romero, and lol @ Davey for all his failed attempts at getting the crowd riled up (actually I felt a little bad for him). And Mochizuki fails to impress me (when he's not a green rookie getting his ass handed to him by Shinjiro Ohtani ) i'm just not into that guy at all._

*Overall Rating - *** (Pretty Passable Show IMO)​
For the guy who asked, I have Danielson vs McGuinness at Unified at *****


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> *ROH: Live in Osaka
> 
> ROH World Tag Team Title Match
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Jimmy Rave & Genki Horiguchi - ***
> _Never been a big fan of Genki, & Briscoes didn't put out there "A Game" for this match, Rave was Rave._
> 
> *BJ Whitmer vs Nigel McGuinness - ***
> _An exhibition match, and not a very good one at that since it seemed Nigel was taking it easy after his hard match against Morishima the previous night._
> 
> *No DQ Match
> Jack Evans vs Roderick Strong - *** 1/2*
> _I don't think many people will end up liking this match all that much and I thought it was match of the night. It will probably dissipoint a lot of people because one it doesn't make great use of the "No DQ" gimmick, and it very slow and methodical and not too heavy on the highspots like you'd expect. That being said I thought it was the best worked match of the night with Jack consistantly getting little pockets of offence before Roddy would cut him off and methodically break him down with Backbreakers and sick stretches, but Jack being in what is pretty much his home promotion now wouldn't give up and kept getting more and more momentum on Strong as the match went on. Thought the match could have been better but for what it was it was pretty good._
> 
> *Dragon Gate Rules
> Delirious/Masato Yoshino/Naruki Doi vs Matt Sydal/Dragon Kid/Ryo Saito - ** 3/4*
> _Typical DG 6 man except I just didn't think the match flowed as well as it could, and it was fairly tame as far as spots go. I was pretty dissipointed in this match._
> 
> *ROH World Tag Team Title Match
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka - *** 1/4*
> _Good but not great as you could tell Susumu and SHINGO were a makeshift team (no bXb Hulk ) and I got the feeling the Briscoes didn't bring there "A Game" again, then again it could have just been communication issues._
> 
> *Dream Tag Match
> Bryan Danielson/Naomichi Marufuji/CIMA vs Davey Richards/Rocky Romero/Masaaki Mochizuki - ****
> _Again I think this match suffers a bit due to communication and the crowd (for the whole show really, only CIMA and Evans were really getting good reactions) was a bit dead except for CIMA. Some nice workover on Danielson's arm in the match especially on the part of Romero, and lol @ Davey for all his failed attempts at getting the crowd riled up (actually I felt a little bad for him). And Mochizuki fails to impress me (when he's not a green rookie getting his ass handed to him by Shinjiro Ohtani ) i'm just not into that guy at all._
> 
> *Overall Rating - *** (Pretty Passable Show IMO)​
> For the guy who asked, I have Danielson vs McGuinness at Unified at *****


Another fine review mate. I agree with all commments made, except I would go a LITTLE higher on a few ratings. This was very passable though.

About your Mochi comment, Mochi is COMPLETELY awesome if one likes stiff ROH style (like me). I was dissapointed with his involvement in that 6 man (LiO), cos there REALLY wasn't enough of him in it.


----------



## McQueen

Like I said I've never gotten into the guy save that match at J Cup '95 against Ohtani, and I probably only like that so much cause I mark for Ohtani. Mochi to me just doesn't offer anything aside from stiff kicks and chops, which would be fine if everyone else in Japan didn't already use that style, Kawada ruins them all anyways. 

Oh by the way thanks earlier for the link but I'm afraid no Wagner Jr compilations.


----------



## Spartanlax

Those new FIP covers are awesome, and the cards look even better. More Necro Butcher please, I love that guy.


----------



## Claymore

bstaple12 said:


> Just curious what ya'll rate McGuiness vs. Danielson at Unified? I watched the whole event last night except the main event which i'll watch sometime today. Awesome show.


I gave it *****

Fantastic match...


----------



## ROH

I gave it ****1/2. Well worth watching


----------



## StraightEdge

I Agree with ROH^ with the **** 1/2 Rating, very close to **** 3/4


----------



## watts63

Spartanlax said:


> Those new FIP covers are awesome, and the cards look even better. More Necro Butcher please, I love that guy.


Also more Larry Sweeney...the better. I also can't wait to see Kingston's matches in FIP.


----------



## dman88

Alright, I'm going to the show next weekend and need some help on DVD's.

I was wondering which shows from Reborn Again to Live In Osaka are passable? I'm trying to not to buy every show anymore.


----------



## -Mystery-

*FIP Dangerous Intentions 2007*
1. Shingo vs. Hallowicked - ***
2. Allison Danger vs. Lexie Fyfe - **
3. Black Market vs. Sal Rinauro & Chasyn Rance - **
4. Ricky Vega vs. Jaison Moore - *
5. Necro Butcher vs. Mark Briscoe - ***1/4
6. Jay Briscoe vs. Mad Man Pondo - **3/4
7. Gran Akuma vs. Erick Stevens vs. Seth Delay vs. Jigsaw (Four Corner Survival) - ***1/4
8. Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards (FIP Heavyweight Title - I Quit Match) - ***3/4
9. Colt Cabana & Erick Stevens vs. Larry Sweeney & Claudio Castagnoli - **3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## watts63

Mad Man Pondo in FIP...who would have predicted that lol.

Anyways, looks like a really good show.


----------



## ROH

dman88 said:


> Alright, I'm going to the show next weekend and need some help on DVD's.
> 
> I was wondering which shows from Reborn Again to Live In Osaka are passable? I'm trying to not to buy every show anymore.


Reborn Again, United We Stand, live in Osaka are all very passable.


----------



## JD13

Watched KOTDM 07 today, its has some realy sick shit on there and id recomend it to deathmatch fans. No ratings because i dont rate DMs but its a cool show.


----------



## -Mystery-

FUCK YEAH~!!!!

WrestleJAM 2 has made it's way onto PWT.


----------



## Sephiroth

just rewatched Claudio vs. Quack from TPI 06 for the umpteenth time. Claudio did the best World Liner ever imo


----------



## bmxmadb53

-Mystery- said:


> FUCK YEAH~!!!!
> 
> WrestleJAM 2 has made it's way onto PWT.


No advertising. :cuss:


----------



## -Mystery-

bmxmadb53 said:


> No advertising. :cuss:


No advertistment. Advertisement would be posting a link.


----------



## ROH

Sephiroth said:


> just rewatched Claudio vs. Quack from TPI 06 for the umpteenth time. Claudio did the best World Liner ever imo


Yes, yes he does. Also, Claudio was such an awesome rudo in that match too. It wasn't like Quack would hit loadsa arm drags, then CC would stop his momentum and work him over. It was Quack hitting 1 arm drag, then CC INSTANTLY trying to stop his momentum, cos he knows how 'dangerous' Quack's lucha is. Awesome.


----------



## ROH

*Dragon Gate WrestleJam 2*

1.SHINGO, Cyber Kong, YAMATO & El Generico vs. CIMA, Dragon Kid, Susumu Yokosuka & PAC - ****3/4* (Fucking wild match (as expected), some botches and SHIT camera angles take it down)

2.Gamma, Turbo Muscle & Black Thunder vs. Turbo-ness, Turboyan & Lupin Matsu-Turbo - *Didn't watch* (Ugh)

3.Super Shenron & Delirious vs. Ryo Saito & PAC - ***** (Fun match, pretty quiet crowd)

4.SHINGO vs. Austin Aries - *At least ***1/2* (Heavily clipped but what was there was AWESOME)

5.Yasushi Kanda vs. Jorge Rivera - ***1/2* (SKAYDE~! Fun match, too short though)

6.Open the Triangle Gate Title Match - Shingo Takagi, Cyber Kong & Jack Evans (c) vs. Magnitude Kishiwada, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi - ****** (AWESOME match, with less (yes, I said less) nearfalls it could have gotten a higher rating)

7.JAM Cup 2007 (Niniwa Style 8man Elimination Tag 3way Match) - Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Muscle Gang & Jimmy Rave vs. Cyber Kong, SHINGO, El Generico & Jack Evans vs. CIMA, Dragon Kid, Ryo Saito & Matt Sydal - ****** (Awesomematch as expected)

*Overall thoughts:* This was quite dissapointing. Then again, I did have really high expectations, becuase it was wrestleJam. They should have left out the TurboMan match and out in another PAC match, but overall the match choice was pretty good. 

*Overall score*: 7.5/10.


----------



## McQueen

Just to let you all know, some new releases are up ay IPV.

The highlight of this new crop. BEST OF VADER V.2 - V.9! FTW!!!!!


----------



## ROH

Just to let you all know, I'm gonna buy the DVD for WreslteJam 2 (I have to see the full Aries/Shingo match!) at a later date. So, yeah.


----------



## bstaple12

Finlay comps on IVP!


----------



## McQueen

I saw the Finlay comps and checked them out, and then I saw the word (Handheld) next to a lot of the matches and lost quite a bit of interest.


----------



## bstaple12

Yea just looked at the match listings and I noticed that too.


----------



## KingKicks

Great to see IVP doing a custom cover for Dragon Gate now as well.


----------



## McQueen

That reminds me I should email Chris and see if I can order just the custom cover. I get kinda pissed when I see that he makes them for stuff I already bought cause paper sleeves and binders are a hassle tbh.


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> That reminds me I should email Chris and see if I can order just the custom cover. I get kinda pissed when I see that he makes them for stuff I already bought cause paper sleeves and binders are a hassle tbh.


You can i just ordered a few off him.


----------



## McQueen

Platt said:


> You can i just ordered a few off him.


Oh shit really! 

What was he charging for them?


----------



## JD13

Quack/Hero Aniversario? - ****1/4 - ****1/2 cant decide, gonna have to rewatch this a couple of times, its great.


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> Oh shit really!
> 
> What was he charging for them?


Think it was $3.99 a cover so basically it work out the same as if you'd bought them and the disc at the same time.


----------



## McQueen

Platt said:


> Think it was $3.99 a cover so basically it work out the same as if you'd bought them and the disc at the same time.


Ok thanks for the info Platt.



> Quack/Hero Aniversario? - ****1/4 - ****1/2 cant decide, gonna have to rewatch this a couple of times, its great.


*** 3/4 tops tbh.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I don't know how you see that as a dissapointing JAM, at all. I'm gonna do a review this week, and I loved it.


----------



## Spartanlax

McQueen said:


> *** 3/4 tops tbh.


And this is why I fucking love you. You best come to the NYC show just so I can shake your hand and then bow to your feet.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen making his way to NYC would make me mark.

Forgot to mention, but I got my GBH tickets a few days ago.:agree:


----------



## McQueen

Haha seriously someone have an extra ticket, i'd go to the NYC show if I could. 

And yeah Spartan I watched that match (ironically off the link you uploaded) and the storytelling was great and everything but aside from that to me it was lacking in a lot of other aspects, like most noticably crowd heat.


----------



## Blasko

I may have an extra ticket...

If you're willing to put on...."A ***** star classic" in the back of my friends car.


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> I may have an extra ticket...
> 
> If you're willing to put on...."A ***** star classic" in the back of my friends car.


I don't know what that means! :$


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> I don't know what that means! :$


 WE GUNNA WRESTLE.

POSSIBLE NAKED.


----------



## McQueen

Misawa might be worth some rape. I'll think it over.


----------



## Future Star

McQueen said:


> Haha seriously someone have an extra ticket, i'd go to the NYC show if I could.


Why cant you go? Have something to do that is more important than Misawa?


----------



## Spartanlax

Blasko, you're going to the NYC show? Bitchin'. I'm most definitely gonna find you at the show and find where you're sitting, just so as soon as Misawa walks through the curtain I can see the look on your face.

And McQueen, I don't care what you have to do; sell your kidney, kill someone, etc...get to NYC.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> Misawa might be worth some rape. I'll think it over.


 :shocked:


----------



## McQueen

I'm skeptical about my chances of Surviving NYC by my lonesome tbh. I've never been there 

That and by the time I was able to buy tickets all the awesome seats were gone.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

The Philly show's gonna be a lot better then the NYC show......Oh my god no! Not the face! lol 

Seriously I hate not being able to drive since i'm stuck only going to the ROH Philly shows.


----------



## Blasko

Spartanlax said:


> Blasko, you're going to the NYC show? Bitchin'. I'm most definitely gonna find you at the show and find where you're sitting, just so as soon as Misawa walks through the curtain I can see the look on your face.


 :$

All honesty, I plan on crying during Misawa entrance.


----------



## Future Star

WTF did BJ Whitmer do to his hair


----------



## McQueen

WTF! although I was more upset about Claudio cutting his hair.


----------



## KingKicks

Future Star said:


> WTF did BJ Whitmer do to his hair


I thought that was Mr.Kennedy at first


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Future Star said:


> WTF did BJ Whitmer do to his hair


*Puts bag over head* Did he lose a bet?


----------



## watts63

Benjo™ said:


> I thought that was Mr.Kennedy at first


Same here lol. At the next where Whitmer is booked, everybody should just yell out KENNEDY! Anyways, that look worse than Castagnoli's when he cut his hair the first time.


----------



## JD13

McQueen said:


> *** 3/4 tops tbh.


Upon rewatching im gonna say ****1/4 and i stand by that for the time being. A huge match in CHIKARA history with 2 years of build up great storytelling and wrestling throughout. Maybe it could have been 5-10 mins longer but thats not a huge complaint.


----------



## T-C

Future Star said:


> WTF did BJ Whitmer do to his hair


I guess, that he saw the wonders that bleach did for Shelton Benjamin's career, and thought, "Damn, I could do with some of that charisma, maybe bleach is the answer". Now he will reap the benefits of blondeness~!


----------



## -Mystery-

*FIP In Full Force 2007*
1. Hallowicked vs. Seth Delay - **3/4
2. Shingo vs. Jigsaw (FIP Florida Heritage Title Tournament Qualifier) - ***
3. Black Market vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Sal Rinauro (Losers leave Town) - **1/4
4. Sean Waltman vs. Chasyn Rance - *1/4
5. The Briscoe Bros. vs. Necro Butcher & Mad Man Pondo (FIP Tag Team Title Match) - ***1/2 (maybe ***3/4)
6. Erick Stevens vs. Gran Akuma (FIP Florida Heritage Title Tournament Qualifier) - ***
7. Colt Cabana vs. Larry Sweeney (FIP Florida Heritage Title Tournament Qualifier) - ***
8. Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards (FIP Heavyweight Title - 2/3 Falls Match) - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## Spartanlax

Anyone know when the Eddie Grahm Memorial Cup Heritage Title Tournament Extravaganza is going to be released? I must see Strong/Stevens.

McQueen- don't believe the hype about NYC. The area where the Manhattan Center is really isn't dangerous, even at night, and ROH (or maybe the city does it themselves) has security outside the building before and after the show due to so many people entering and exiting at once. The only thing you should worry about in this part of NYC is driving.


----------



## McQueen

Spartanlax said:


> Anyone know when the Eddie Grahm Memorial Cup Heritage Title Tournament Extravaganza is going to be released? I must see Strong/Stevens.
> 
> McQueen- don't believe the hype about NYC. The area where the Manhattan Center is really isn't dangerous, even at night, and ROH (or maybe the city does it themselves) has security outside the building before and after the show due to so many people entering and exiting at once. The only thing you should worry about in this part of NYC is driving.


I think that show is out Spartan, at least the DVD cover is a few pages back.

Yeah, i'm more worried about transportation and getting lost than anything, not the actual I'll get shot factor. I could just get shot here if I wanted too.


----------



## -Mystery-

Spartanlax said:


> *Anyone know when the Eddie Grahm Memorial Cup Heritage Title Tournament Extravaganza is going to be released? I must see Strong/Stevens.*
> 
> McQueen- don't believe the hype about NYC. The area where the Manhattan Center is really isn't dangerous, even at night, and ROH (or maybe the city does it themselves) has security outside the building before and after the show due to so many people entering and exiting at once. The only thing you should worry about in this part of NYC is driving.


Should be out at the top of October possibly sooner if FIP has managed to get themselves their own production company.


----------



## bstaple12

ROH Unified
Aries and Strong vs. Briscoes ****3/4
Danielson vs. McGuiness *****
Just watched these two matches and they were both fucking awesome.


----------



## Kantos

My DVDs arrived today can't wait to watch them, Thanks again for the help to whoever helped me.


----------



## ROH

Quack/Hero is a match that only big CHIKARA fans will (fully) appreciate. There wasn't much raw crowd heat, but the serious atmosphere was F*CKING AWESOME, and really made the match as great as it was.

Also, I just marked out at McQueen's sig.


----------



## -Mystery-

HS is now taking pre-orders on BOLA 2007.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

.....Someone please take a gun and shoot me in the head....If only I had waited, I could of ordered all three BOLA 2007 shows.


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> HS is now taking pre-orders on BOLA 2007.


Where's Night Two? I only seen Night 1 & 3.


----------



## Claymore

watts63 said:


> Where's Night Two? I only seen Night 1 & 3.


If you use the drop down box, it gives you the option to buy all three. As for buying it as a single DVD, I have no idea, because as you said it's not there.

*EDIT* - Wait it is on the site now..


----------



## bmxmadb53

I think I shall order BOLA.


----------



## musdy

I was hoping for DDT4 to start shipping. Oh well


----------



## Sephiroth

just finished watching Guest Booker with Gabe Sapolsky (THANKS PLATT!) and it was a blast. huge recommendation to go buy it or download it here in the media section. very interesting and lots of fun. Gabe should make a time machine and show this DVD to Paul E.

anyways, pics have been posted of Manhatten Mayhem II. lots of Quack, Danielson, Briscoes and Mori-chan oh my.

http://www.imagestation.com/album/pictures.html?id=2087710047


----------



## Platt

IVP is running another 10 for $24.99 sale


----------



## Tom

Platt said:


> IVP is running another 10 for $24.99 sale


Hell yeah, had my eye on some Vader and Kudo comps for a while now.


----------



## KingKicks

Damn it's either 10 DVDs from IVP or John Woo's Stranglehold and ROH RTTT (when they are out which will probably be Friday)


----------



## ROH

^ You WILL succumb to see Claudio (RTTT). WILL.


----------



## KingKicks

ROH said:


> ^ You WILL succumb to see Claudio (RTTT). WILL.


Indeed I will!


----------



## Sephiroth

you MUST buy RTTT Night 2 at least. and as for Stranglehold, rent it, don't buy it. TRUST ME


----------



## KingKicks

Sephiroth said:


> you MUST buy RTTT Night 2 at least. and as for Stranglehold, rent it, don't buy it. TRUST ME


Right i've decided. I'll get RTTT and will wait for Halo 3 next week.


----------



## McQueen

Benjo™ said:


> Right i've decided. I'll get RTTT and will wait for Halo 3 next week.


Meh, I woulda went with IPV 

Why do they always have to have a sale the week after I order something. :cuss:


----------



## JD13

My IVP order came today, yay. Just watched Kobashi: Best of GHC vol 1, awesome very awesome. Anyone got there KOE cup yet?


----------



## El Conquistador

That Danielson picture looks disgusting. He really fucked his eye up to the highest degree possible.


----------



## bmxmadb53

KOE Cup Please...


----------



## KingKicks

JD13 said:


> My IVP order came today, yay. Just watched Kobashi: Best of GHC vol 1, awesome very awesome. Anyone got there KOE cup yet?


I got mine a couple of weeks ago, still need to watch the final 3 matches. Been a good tournament so far.


----------



## Sephiroth

Benjo™ said:


> I got mine a couple of weeks ago, still need to watch the final 3 matches. Been a good tournament so far.


how was Nigel/Rhino?


----------



## JD13

If i remember corectly Rhino/Nigel was great live, Nigel was super over.


----------



## KingKicks

Nigel/Rhino was really entertaining, and the crowd was fantastic during it. I'll try to watch the last few matches tomorrow and have some ratings up.


----------



## watts63

PWG Giant Size Annual #4 is now on pre-order.










Roger Dorn Night Cover:


----------



## MrPaiMei

Thats a great fucking cover. I am SO into PWG right now.


----------



## watts63

MrPaiMei said:


> Thats a great fucking cover. I am SO into PWG right now.


I love the Major League logo on RDN cover. Great.


----------



## -Mystery-

I might pre-order all the upcoming PWG shows this weekend.


----------



## RVDECCW420

GBH V Night 2:

Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans: **
Adam Pearce vs. Delirious: DUD
Daniels vs. Colt vs. Jacobs: *
Homocide/Joe vs. Briscoes: *1/2
Aries/Strong vs. KOW: **
Fuji vs. Mclariat: DUD
Dragon vs. Kenta: **1/2 

Overall: *1/2 
Please don't even bother with this show. I watched it and I must say it was painful.


----------



## MrPaiMei

No one respond to the troll. Seriously, go about your lives.


----------



## watts63

Can anybody recommend me some IWS shows this year & 2006?


----------



## Sephiroth

god, the servers are so fucking slow right now.


----------



## ROH

RVDECW420 said:


> GBH V Night 2:
> 
> Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans: **
> Adam Pearce vs. Delirious: DUD
> Daniels vs. Colt vs. Jacobs: *
> Homocide/Joe vs. Briscoes: *1/2
> Aries/Strong vs. KOW: **
> Fuji vs. Mclariat: DUD
> Dragon vs. Kenta: **1/2
> 
> Overall: *1/2
> Please don't even bother with this show. I watched it and I must say it was painful.


LOL, I bet you gave MCMG vs VKM from Impact a few weeks ago ****1/2.


----------



## -Mystery-

New shows~!!!!!



















Also, FIP's Battle of the Belts has been released and the sale is Buy 3, Get 1 on ROH DVDs. Finally, DVD grab bags are back~!!!!


----------



## Platt

Now those covers are sweet gonna order them and maybe the FIP show tomorrow, maybe even a couple more grab bags.


----------



## KingKicks

Wow i love the RTTT covers. Will order them later today, hopefully with another grab bag.


----------



## Platt

Just noticed grab bags are now only 4 dvds, still a good offer but i probably won't bother with them now.


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> Just noticed grab bags are now only 4 dvds, still a good offer but i probably won't bother with them now.


I noticed that as well but the price has dropped slightly to $11.95 so you're still getting a great offer.


----------



## Platt

-Mystery- said:


> I noticed that as well but the price has dropped slightly to $11.95 so you're still getting a great offer.


Ah hadn't seen the price drop just read it was 4 dvds on the board. That actually makes it an even better deal price wise.


----------



## Spartanlax

Just ordered RTTT, both nights.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Gonna get RTTT and DBDV at 10/5.


----------



## Blasko

I must say, I am HUMBLE'D by being mention in Spartan's sig.


----------



## JD13

Been watching alot of early/mid 90s all japan lately. Misawa/Kobashi/Kawada/Hanson/Jumbo etc. Baba knew how to run a promotion. Kinda sad when you look at the slump its currently in.


----------



## KingKicks

Ordered RTTT (Both Nights), 1 grab bag and an ROH poster.


----------



## RVDECCW420

What are the 4 best ROH shows post 5th year festival?

Also, what type of DVDs come in the grab bags?


----------



## JD13

Dont help this moron.


----------



## Sephiroth

i'm definitly picking up RIE, the two Japan shows, and RTTT Night 2 on 9/15. if i have any money after that, a first row ticket for the next show, and maybe a new shirt (Albright or Nigel's new one) i might pick up Fight at the Roxbury, RTTT Night 1, Domination, and an older ROH show.


----------



## bmxmadb53

I'm thinking of picking up RTTT both nights and Tokyo...and something else, but not sure yet.


----------



## -Mystery-

bmxmadb53 said:


> I'm thinking of picking up RTTT both nights and Tokyo...and something else, but not sure yet.


RIE, tbh.


----------



## huthutraul

Are both nights of RTTT supposed to be good? Or is there one imparticular that is supposed to be better.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

So I'm guessing that both DBD shows are going to come out in 2 weeks since they took place about 2 weeks from RTTT shows?? I really am looking forward to getting the DBD weekend shows when they come out.


----------



## Sephiroth

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> So I'm guessing that both DBD shows are going to come out in 2 weeks since they took place about 2 weeks from RTTT shows?? I really am looking forward to getting the DBD weekend shows when they come out.


most likely the week before 10/5 and 10/6 shows. they like to release DVDs a week before shows. then Caged Rage and Manhatten Mayhem II will be released the week before the Misawa shows


----------



## Platt

Benjo™ said:


> Ordered RTTT (Both Nights), 1 grab bag and an ROH poster.


Hopefully your postman doesn't do what mine did and force it through the post box ruining the poster :cuss:


----------



## KingKicks

Platt said:


> Hopefully your postman doesn't do what mine did and force it through the post box ruining the poster :cuss:


:shocked: Yeah hopefully he doesn't. With my Japan shows, the postman put them on my doorstep and walked off, didn't knock or anything.


----------



## Platt

King Of Europe arrived :shocked:


----------



## ROH

Platt said:


> King Of Europe arrived :shocked:


DAMN!


----------



## Tom

Platt said:


> Hopefully your postman doesn't do what mine did and force it through the post box ruining the poster :cuss:


Can you blame him/her the amount of stuff they have to deliver to your house is astounding, you probably have your own distribution centre specifically for your post.


----------



## Guest

Last night I was tempted to get some more grab bags but I have since decided against it. 



xTOMx said:


> Can you blame him/her the amount of stuff they have to deliver to your house is astounding, you probably have your own distribution centre specifically for your post.


:lmao Oh so true.


----------



## crane333_3

I was going to get a couple more grab bags but I sent ROH an email to see if they could guarantee we don't get the same stuff as we got in previous grab bags, and they said no. So anyone considering ordering more grab bags might want to consider that.


----------



## AKM-95

I need some help with two potential orders. My first order is from IVP and it includes: Best of Michinoku Pro V.11, Best of Steiner Brothers, Best of Stan Hansen, Best of Hashimoto V.1, ROH: Best of Briscoes, NJPW 1995 Super J Cup and the Puroresu DVD Sampler. Or Should I Order two Grab bags from ROH. 

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Claymore

AKM-95 said:


> I need some help with two potential orders. My first order is from IVP and it includes: Best of Michinoku Pro V.11, Best of Steiner Brothers, Best of Stan Hansen, Best of Hashimoto V.1, ROH: Best of Briscoes, NJPW 1995 Super J Cup and the Puroresu DVD Sampler. Or Should I Order two Grab bags from ROH.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.


Have you ordered any of the ROH Grab Bags before?

Saying that you have some good stuff in your IVP order. There is always a possibilty that you could get Best of the Briscoes in a grab bag. It is a tricky one with the grab bags...

This isn't really helping you out, so sorry for that. But maybe I can help you more if I find out you have order any grab bags before.


----------



## AKM-95

Claymore said:


> Have you ordered any of the ROH Grab Bags before?
> 
> This isn't really helping you out, so sorry for that. But maybe I can help you more if I find out you have order any grab bags before.


Nope this would be my first Grab bag

*Edit*



Claymore said:


> Have you got a set limit?


$25-30 Dollar range


----------



## Claymore

AKM-95 said:


> Nope this would be my first Grab bag


Have you got a set limit?


----------



## bstaple12

Too much risk, I would go with the IVP stuff which looks like a very good order.


----------



## Rated R Poster

got 45 so spend. I was waiting for this weekend to get my paycheck for Invaders Weekend. But now the Race to The Top Tournenment has dropped and I have every ROH Show since 5YF Finale (except for ASE3 and BOSP) So I'm kind of a completist now, Also keep in mind I have no CHIKARA except like 4 of the more recent shows downloaded. What should I do?


----------



## RVDECCW420

ROH said:


> LOL, I bet you gave MCMG vs VKM from Impact a few weeks ago ****1/2.


No, only ***3/4

It was a little sloppy and you could tell shelly/sabin couldn't keep up with VKM. 
However, yet another great match-up on Impact!


----------



## -Mystery-

RVDECW420 said:


> No, only ***3/4
> 
> It was a little sloppy and you could tell shelly/sabin couldn't keep up with VKM.
> However, yet another great match-up on Impact!


So, which one are you, Bill or Doug?


----------



## RVDECCW420

Neither, but if you want to see my TNA v. ROH videos pm me and I'll hook you up with a link.


----------



## huthutraul

Anybody know if RTTT is supposed to be any good? Looks good but I'm not sure if i am going to order it.


----------



## Sephiroth

huthutraul said:


> Anybody know if RTTT is supposed to be any good? Looks good but I'm not sure if i am going to order it.


Night 1 looks okay and sets the groundwork for Night 2, but Night 2 looks great. Claudio/Generico steal the show


----------



## ROH

Yay! CHIKARA order arrived from SMV. Haven't been this excited for a DVD order in a long time.

Gonna watch Claudio/Pac soon...


----------



## Bele™

I'm in Italy, how I can find CZW DVD???


----------



## Platt

Bele™ said:


> I'm in Italy, how I can find CZW DVD???


www.smarkmarkvideo.com


----------



## ROH

*CHIKARA International Invaders Weekend 2007: Night 2*

1. Olsen Twins vs. Jigsaw & Shane Storm - ***** (Solid formula tag match)

2. Brodie Lee vs. Tim Donst - ***1/2* (Donst is so awesome. Fun squash)

3. UltraMantis Black vs. Soldier Ant - ***1/2* (Fine little match here)

4. Mitch Ryder vs. Hallowicked - **** (Best Mitch Ryder match I've ever seen...that's not saying alot BTW)

5. Claudio Castagnoli vs. PAC - *****1/4* (Loved this SO much. Buy the DVD for it)

6. Chris Hero vs. Brute Issei - ***** (Hero is very awesome in CHIKARA, shame he isn't in ROH. Brute was quite bad, but Hero carried him well. Shame about Brute retiring a week ago, he had some potential)

7. Shayne Hawke vs. Lince Dorado - *Didn't watch* (I heard it sucked, and couldn't be bothered to watch it at the time)

8. Akira Raijin vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***** (Raijin was as bland as hell, Quack was his usual awesome self)

9. F.I.S.T. vs. Las Chivas - ***3/4* (Las Chivas were not great, the match was quite fun)

10. Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet - ****1/2* (Very good match, Ricochet is really improving)

*Overall thoughts*: I was dissapointed here, but I had fucking high expectations. I brought this promarily for CC/PAC, and man was that awesome. So great. All the 'Invaders' matches (except PAC's) dissapointed me, the Japanese duo really weren't very good. Still, the show was fun, and CLAUDIO VS PAC~!

*Overall Score*: 7/10.

-----

*CHIKARA Showdown in Crisisland*

1. Los Ice Creams vs. Olsen Twins - ***** (Usual good stuff)

2. Ophidian vs. Player Uno - **** (Ophidian is as generic as hell, yay for Uno though)

3. Max Boyer & F.I.S.T. vs. The Colony - ****1/4* (Really good match)

4. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Sicodelico Jr. - ***** (Sicodelivco is so bland. CC carried him to a good match though)

5. Shayne Hawke & 2.0 vs. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Shane Storm - ****1/4_***1/2* (Quack was ON FIRE here. Very good match)

6. Eddie Kingston vs. Tim Donst - ****1/4_***1/2* (Easily my fav King match ever. Man this was good. Donst is awesome, his comebacks were great)

7. Order Of The Neo-Solar Temple vs. Hallowicked, Cheech & Cloudy - ****1/2* (The Order CAN GO! Great match)

8. Chris Hero vs. Lince Dorado - ****1/4* (Hero carried Lince to a good match)

*Overall thoughts*: What a solid show. nothing excellent, but everything was solid and fun. Recommendation.

*Overall score*: 8/10.


----------



## dman88

Alright, I'm going to the show tonight and wanted to get some DVD's. I just want to know which ones out of these I should avoid because I don't want to buy all of them.

Reborn Again
Respect Is Earned
Fight At the Roxbury
Domination
United We Stand
Live In Tokyo
Live In Osaka
Race To The Top Tourny: Night 1
Race To The Top Tourny: Night 2


----------



## KingKicks

dman88 said:


> Alright, I'm going to the show tonight and wanted to get some DVD's. I just want to know which ones out of these I should avoid because I don't want to buy all of them.
> 
> *Reborn Again*
> Respect Is Earned
> Fight At the Roxbury
> Domination
> *United We Stand*
> Live In Tokyo
> *Live In Osaka*
> Race To The Top Tourny: Night 1
> Race To The Top Tourny: Night 2


They would be the 3 i avoid.

I found Reborn Again very disappointing.
United We Stand is an ok show but only when it gets to the final 3 matches.
Live In Osaka is really hurt by the crowd.


----------



## bmxmadb53

I'm going with Tokyo, RTTT both nights, and RIE probably.


----------



## huthutraul

Just noticed that buy 3 get 1 free does not work with double disc sets unless it is the lowest priced dvd. If RIE is $20 just like my other 3 dvds I am getting, does it still work?


----------



## Claymore

huthutraul said:


> Just noticed that buy 3 get 1 free does not work with double disc sets unless it is the lowest priced dvd. If RIE is $20 just like my other 3 dvds I am getting, does it still work?


Yeah, I'm pretty sure you can do that...


----------



## Platt

You can use any ROH shows in the sale you just have to make sure the free one is the cheapest. So you can get 2 $20 shows a $25 and a $15 aslong as the $15 is the free one.


----------



## JD13

Some new stuff up on SMV, including the new IWA-DS show which looks awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Here Come The International Invaders Stage 1:*

Shane Storm vs Rahim Ali-**(Ali is quite entertaining IMO)
Tim Donst vs Alex Payne-**1/4(Donst owns, no lie)
USApe vs Moscow-*
Shayne Hawke vs Jigsaw-**1/2
The Colony vs The Olsen Twins/Brodie Lee-***
Claudio Castagnoli vs Akira Rajin-***1/2
Ricochet vs PAC-***1/2-***3/4
Eddie Kingston vs Brute Issei-***
Hero/Taylor/Ryder/Sweeney vs Lince/Equinox/Los Chivas-***1/2
*Campeones de Parejas*: FIST(c) vs Los Ice Creams-***1/4

Solid show, very fun and entertaining. PAC/Ricochet or the 8 man went for MOTN. The Main Event was good, but nothing TOO great. Also Donst getting his first win was great as well, I love watching that guy.

*Here Come The International Invaders Stage II:*
Worker Ant vs Rahim Ali-**
Olsen Twins vs ShaneSaw-***
Tim Donst vs Brodie Lee-**1/2(Great Underdog match)
Solider Ant vs Ultramantis Black-**1/2
Mitch Ryder vs Hallowicked-**1/2
PAC vs Claudio Castagnoli-****1/4(OMFG!)
Chris Hero vs Brute Issei-***1/4
Shayne Hawke vs Lince Dorado-**1/2
*NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Title*: Mike Quackenbush(c) vs Akira Rajin-***1/4
FIST vs Las Chivas-***
*Young Lions Cup*: Chuck Taylor(c) vs Ricochet-***1/2

Stage II was better overall than Stage I, but still both were very fun and enjoyable. PAC/CC is worth the second show and it really is a MOTYC. Also Taylor/Ricochet IV was a better match than the Finals from YLC V Night 3 and it was very well worked.


----------



## huthutraul

Just placed an order at IVP...
. Best of Explosion matches
. Best of Jack Evans in Japan
. NJPW 1994 Super J Cup (2 Disks)
. Puroresu DVD Sampler
. ROH Invades Japan V.1


----------



## ROH

Gonna watch CHIKARA Maximum Overdraft today. In the week I'll be finishing my Milestone Series review with the 100th Show, so I'll have to watch the first night of the CHIKARA Invaders weekend next weekend 

EDIT: FIST vs Briscoes - ****1/2_***3/4* 

Great stuff. Loads of stiffness and no major problems.


----------



## Mark.

When anyone gets RTTT, please post a review or star ratings.


----------



## ROH

Mark. said:


> When anyone gets RTTT, please post a review or star ratings.


That usually happens...


----------



## Sephiroth

Mark. said:


> When anyone gets RTTT, please post a review or star ratings.


only bought Night 2 and only watched one match so far.

*ROH's Race to the Top Tournament Night 2: Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico (Finals) - **** 1/4*


----------



## ROH

^ Ha, I knew that would rule.

Finished Maximum Overdraft, ratings and thoughts later (maybe tomorrow if I don't get time). Not the best CHI show ever BTW, but still very good.


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion

Sooo uh...Can anyone recommend some Chikara involving guys like Dragon Dragon and CP Munk, etc..


----------



## McQueen

Computers been down for a few days again but I used the time to work on some of my IPV mountain of DVD's, anyways some quick ratings.

*IPV: Best of the Steiner Brothers*
Steiners vs Hiroshi Hase & Kensuke Sasaki (3/21/91) - **** 1/2
Steiners vs Big Van Vader & Bam Bam Bigalow (6/26/92) - **** 1/4
Steiners vs Masahiro Chono & Shinya Hashimoto (8/16/92) - *** 1/4
Steiners vs Tony Halme & Scott "Flash" Norton (11/22/92) - *** (Halme sucks)
Steiners vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger & Kensuke Sasaki (2/17/94) - ****
Steiners vs Keiji Mutoh & Hiroshi Hase (1/4/95) - *** 3/4
Steiners vs Hiroshi Hase & Kensuke Sasaki (4/29/95) - ***
Steiners vs Masahiro Chono & Hiroyoshi Tenzan (6/25/95) - *** 3/4
Steiners & Scott Norton vs Hell Raisers (4/29/96) - *** 1/2

*IPV: Best of Curt Hennig*
Curt Hennig & Nick Bockwinkle vs Jumbo Tsuruta & Genichiro Tenryu (11/23/85) - *** 1/2
Curt Hennig vs Jumbo Tsuruta (12/4/85) - *** 1/4
Curt Hennig & Nick Bockwinkle vs Stan Hansen & Ted DiBiase (12/7/85) - *** 1/4
Curt Hennig vs Riki Choshu (1/17/87) - *** 3/4
Curt Hennig vs Tiger Mask II (Misawa) (1/2/88)- *** 1/4
*Special Bonus match*
Mr. Perfect vs Bret Hart (Summerslam '91) - **** 1/2


----------



## JD13

Cibernetico Forever - 16 Man Torneo Cibernetico - ****1/4


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> Computers been down for a few days again but I used the time to work on some of my IPV mountain of DVD's, anyways some quick ratings.
> 
> *IPV: Best of the Steiner Brothers*
> Steiners vs Hiroshi Hase & Kensuke Sasaki (3/21/91) - **** 1/2
> Steiners vs Big Van Vader & Bam Bam Bigalow (6/26/92) - **** 1/4
> Steiners vs Masahiro Chono & Shinya Hashimoto (8/16/92) - *** 1/4
> Steiners vs Tony Halme & Scott "Flash" Norton (11/22/92) - *** (Halme sucks)
> Steiners vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger & Kensuke Sasaki (2/17/94) - ****
> Steiners vs Keiji Mutoh & Hiroshi Hase (1/4/95) - *** 3/4
> Steiners vs Hiroshi Hase & Kensuke Sasaki (4/29/95) - ***
> Steiners vs Masahiro Chono & Hiroyoshi Tenzan (6/25/95) - *** 3/4
> Steiners & Scott Norton vs Hell Raisers (4/29/96) - *** 1/2
> 
> *IPV: Best of Curt Hennig*
> Curt Hennig & Nick Bockwinkle vs Jumbo Tsuruta & Genichiro Tenryu (11/23/85) - *** 1/2
> Curt Hennig vs Jumbo Tsuruta (12/4/85) - *** 1/4
> Curt Hennig & Nick Bockwinkle vs Stan Hansen & Ted DiBiase (12/7/85) - *** 1/4
> Curt Hennig vs Riki Choshu (1/17/87) - *** 3/4
> Curt Hennig vs Tiger Mask II (Misawa) (1/2/88)- *** 1/4
> *Special Bonus match*
> *Mr. Perfect vs Bret Hart (Summerslam '91) - **** 1/2*


I really love that match, 1 of the first matches i watched.


----------



## Obfuscation

JD13 said:


> Cibernetico Forever - 16 Man Torneo Cibernetico - ****1/4


Why I haven't bought that show yet it beyond me....




> FIST vs Briscoes - ***1/2_***3/4


***3/4? I thought it was a bit too one sided for the most part to reach that score. I put it in the ***1/4-***1/2 range.

*The Crushing Weight Of Mainstream Ignorance:*

Claudio Castagnoli vs Equinox-***1/4
Ultramantis Black/Hydra vs The Colony-**1/2
Lance Steel vs Lance Steel-*3/4
The North Star Express vs Cheech/Cloudy-***1/4
*ICW/ICWA Tex Arkana TV Title*: Larry Sweeney(c) vs Eddie Kingston-***
Shane Storm vs Chris Hero-****
Mike Quackenbush vs Gran Akuma-***3/4
*Young Lions Cup*: Arik Cannon(c) vs Jon Moxley-***
*Hair vs Mask*: Jigsaw vs Icarus-****

GREAT SHOW. A must have for Chikara and/or wrestling fans. Pretty much 3 **** matches(maybe Akuma/Quack after a rewatch) That alone is enough to buy.


----------



## Sephiroth

the Race To The Top Tournament weekend shows are full of greatness.

the in ring segment with Danielson and Nigel picking teams is lots of fun and Danielson is funny as hell.

After Nigel loses the coin toss:
"Nigel, Nigel, Nigel...you must be sick of losing to me in everything"

After Sweeney comes out to negotiate someone for Danielson's team:
"IF YOU PEOPLE THINK I'M GOING TO PICK BOBBY DEMPSEY, YOU'RE STUPIDER THAN I THOUGHT!"

After Nigel makes a dumb joke about Danielson never kissing a girl:
"I'VE KISSED LOTS OF GIRLS!"

then there are the Sweet N Sour Segments .

on Night 2, they are in the back talking about how there's a "fat thorn" in the side of Sweet N Sour Inc. and even tho Toland was a superior athlete, nothing he was doing was helping Bobby lose weight. so....

Toland made a "hot box of doom" for Bobby which is a stationary bike in a sauna . they make Bobby go in there, with his ridiculous silver space suit and all, and they lock him in there for 3 hours.

Sweeney: HAHAHA, let's get out of here.
Hero: Five bucks says he dies!

then later when they come back and a skinnier Bobby comes out is funny. Toland is so shocked it's funny. it's actually Derrick Dempsey (i think) but none of them have been in ROH long enough to know who Derrick is. then Sweeney hears something and they find Bobby sitting in the back of the sauna eating chocolate. 

Sweeney: Bobby! How the hell did you get chocolate!

also i've only watched up till the end of the second round and i skipped to the 10,000 dollar challenge. Generico/Hero is lots of fun and so is Claudio/Quack. Jack vs. Albright is ok, but Jack sucks at selling and kinds of ruins the finishing moments for me. i mean, Toland had the crowbar locked on him for a minute and just kept working on the arm, but a second later, Jack gets up, uses the arm like as if none of it happened, drags Albright to the corner and does the 630. Davey vs. Pelle is good but a squash. Davey wears the Benoit jacket and i'm surprised no one mentioned that and the first time anyone said anything was during Manhatten Mayhem 2. 

as for the 10,000 dollar challenge. balls to the wall fun. Briscoes man up and steal the show with their exchanges and then beating up everyone . then once it's down to 3 vs. 3 and then 3 vs. 1, it's really good. i'd love to see another 8 man tag with lots of those guys, but without the fighting between teams. Nigel is a champ for trying to fight off Danielson's team alone, but he's no match for them.

seriously, there NEEDS to be another 8 man tag with Nigel, Strong and two others vs. Danielson, Aries, and two others. excellent match.

so far, Night 2 is a huge thumbs up (and that's without me even watching the semi finals yet and the 6 man mayhem).

Night 1 is pretty good, but nothing worth going out of your way to see except maybe Steen/Evans and the Tag Title match. if you're a tournament lover or want to see the first round before investing your time with Night 2, then definitely get it.


----------



## ROH

Hailsabin said:


> Why I haven't bought that show yet it beyond me....
> 
> ***3/4? I thought it was a bit too one sided for the most part to reach that score. I put it in the ***1/4-***1/2 range.


I loved the story of the tough motherfuckers (Briscoes) vs the weaker, smarter team (FIST), that's why I gave it so high. I do agree with you that it was a bit too one sided, FIST should've gotten 1 - 2 more nearfalls in the final portion.

*CHIKARA Maximum Overdraft*

0. UltraMantis Black & Southern Saints vs. Jigsaw, Shane Storm, Moscow & Tim Donst - ***1/4* (Fun multi-man)

1. Los Ice Creams vs. 2.0 - ***** (Good match)

*King's promo was AMAZING, until the final 1/3 where he KEPT looking off camera, kinda ruined it.

2. Eddie Kingston vs. Ricochet - ****1/2* (Great, great match. Everything here was right) 

3. Shayne Hawke vs. Billy Roc - **** (Roc TKO'd Shayne LEGIT with a forearm, then it kinda fell apart. There was some good stuff here though)

4. Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Ray - ****1/4* (They've had better matches, but this was still good)

5. The Colony vs. Los Tres Deliriosos - ****1/4* (Ton of fun)

6. La Parkita vs. Payaso del Futuro - *** (* for the lucha)

7. Chuck Taylor vs. Drake Younger - ****1/2* (Wow, I never knew Drake could go like this. Very good match)

8. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Pantera & Lince Dorado - ****1/4_***1/2* (Like Hero and CC's match at YLC5N3, something felt missing here, but it was still good and luchariffic)

9. Mike Quackenbush vs. Black Tiger - ****** (MOTN. Awesome match)

10. F.I.S.T. vs. Briscoe Brothers - ****1/2_***3/4* (Great match)

*Overall thoughts*: Great show. Not the best ever, but very good. While there was nothing completely awesome, everything (apart from 1 match) was good and fun. Recommendation for this damn solid card.

*Overall Score*: 8/10.


----------



## Claymore

ROH said:


> *King's promo was AMAZING, until the final 1/3 where he KEPT looking off camera, kinda ruined it.


I thought it was just me that was noticing this, he kept looking to his left almost as if something was going on over there...I'm not gonna say the whole promo was ruined because of it, but it put it down a notch...


----------



## Sephiroth

there are some kickass Chikara memorabilia on Ebay right now.

http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=75620760&blogID=310755828

Ultramantis circa 2003 Pants & Cape

Purple El Hijo Del Ice Cream mask

2 Show Banners

*Larry Sweeney Singlet*

THE HEAD OF PRIVATE EYE

*Mike Quackenbush ring worn costume from TWGP 2003*

CHIKARA collectable cards

Ultramantis kickpad covers

*Quackenbush book collection*

i bolded the stuff i'd love to own


----------



## Blasko

I really hope that one day, Mantis sells one of his mask. 

Words can not describe what I'd do to get said mask....


----------



## JD13

I so want all of that stuff. I may have to mug some old ladies to fund an e-bay binge.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blasko- said:


> I really hope that one day, Mantis sells one of his mask.
> 
> Words can not describe what I'd do to get said mask....


Would you eat a small child? lol


----------



## ROH

Claymore said:


> I thought it was just me that was noticing this, he kept looking to his righ almost as if something was going on over there...I'm not gonna say the whole promo was ruined because of it, but it put it down a notch...


Yeah, maybe not the whole promo, but it really killed the heat. I thought there was a chick with her boobs out over there or summat...


----------



## Blasko

ROH said:


> Yeah, maybe not the whole promo, but it really killed the heat. I thought there was a chick with her boobs out over there or summat...


 Boobs in CHIKARA?!

UN-HEARD OF.


----------



## JD13

-Blasko- said:


> Boobs in CHIKARA?!
> 
> UN-HEARD OF.


Kind of unrelated but this got me thinking, considering its a family friendly promotion you dont see that many kids at CHIKARA shows. However i was watching KOTDM 07 a couple of weeks ago, and there was a bunch of kids about, in fact there usualy is at most IWA-MS shows. Now what kind of a sick fuck takes small children to a deathmatch tournament? I remember the days when my mum didnt even like me watching NWO era WCW.


----------



## bmxmadb53

So I got home today and go through the mail. Guess what I found? 


King of Fucking Europe!


----------



## JD13

bmxmadb53 said:


> So I got home today and go through the mail. Guess what I found?
> 
> 
> King of Fucking Europe!


WTF? your on the other side of the globe but you got your copy before me. I am not happy.


----------



## bmxmadb53

JD13 said:


> WTF? your on the other side of the globe but you got your copy before me. I am not happy.


Did you preorder?


----------



## KingKicks

JD13 said:


> WTF? your on the other side of the globe but you got your copy before me. I am not happy.


That is weird, Did you preorder yours?

I ordered mine a couple of weeks after it was released and i received it quite a while ago.


----------



## JD13

Yeah, i preorderd it in the first or second week of May.


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH said:


> I loved the story of the tough motherfuckers (Briscoes) vs the weaker, smarter team (FIST), that's why I gave it so high. I do agree with you that it was a bit too one sided, FIST should've gotten 1 - 2 more nearfalls in the final portion.
> 
> *CHIKARA Maximum Overdraft*
> 
> 0. UltraMantis Black & Southern Saints vs. Jigsaw, Shane Storm, Moscow & Tim Donst - ***1/4* (Fun multi-man)
> 
> 1. Los Ice Creams vs. 2.0 - ***** (Good match)
> 
> *King's promo was AMAZING, until the final 1/3 where he KEPT looking off camera, kinda ruined it.
> 
> 2. Eddie Kingston vs. Ricochet - ****1/2* (Great, great match. Everything here was right)
> 
> 3. Shayne Hawke vs. Billy Roc - **** (Roc TKO'd Shayne LEGIT with a forearm, then it kinda fell apart. There was some good stuff here though)
> 
> 4. Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Ray - ****1/4* (They've had better matches, but this was still good)
> 
> 5. The Colony vs. Los Tres Deliriosos - ****1/4* (Ton of fun)
> 
> 6. La Parkita vs. Payaso del Futuro - *** (* for the lucha)
> 
> 7. Chuck Taylor vs. Drake Younger - ****1/2* (Wow, I never knew Drake could go like this. Very good match)
> 
> 8. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Pantera & Lince Dorado - ****1/4_***1/2* (Like Hero and CC's match at YLC5N3, something felt missing here, but it was still good and luchariffic)
> 
> 9. Mike Quackenbush vs. Black Tiger - ****** (MOTN. Awesome match)
> 
> 10. F.I.S.T. vs. Briscoe Brothers - ****1/2_***3/4* (Great match)


Fair enough reason. I rewatched it and stuck with ***1/2. **** for Quack/Tiger is way too high IMO. Solid wrestling, but nothing special whatsoever untill the last like 3 min(which was very well done) I personally liked the main event, KOW/Mucha Lucha, Taylor/Chuck, Trios & the 2 Out Of 3 Falls more, but hey that's me. While the double Main Event on Rey De Voladores was better, I still prefer this show over that one, I totally loved Maximum Overdraft. Meh for the hell of it I will post my final Re-Watch ratings for it along with with YLC V N 3.

*Maximum Overdraft:*

Jigsaw/Shane Storm/Moscow/Tim Donst vs Ultramantis/Southern Saints-**3/4
Los Ice Creams vs 2.0-**1/2(UBER FUN!~)
Ricochet vs Eddie Kingston-***(Very well done underdog match)
Shayne Hawke vs Billy Roc-**1/2
Sara Del Rey vs Daizee Haze-***1/2
Los Tres Deliriosos vs The Colony-***1/4(Awesome)
Payaso Del Futuro vs La Parkita-DUD
Chuck Taylor vs Drake Younger-***1/2(Match gets better everytime I watch it)
Chris Hero/Claudio Castagnoli vs Lince/Pantera-***1/2
Mike Quackenbush vs Black Tiger-***1/2
Team FIST vs Briscoes-***1/2

*Young Lions Cup V Night 3:*

FIST vs Los Ice Creams-**1/2
The Order Of The Neo Solar Temple vs Moscow/Player Uno/Super Xtremo-***(Xtremo is damn good)
Billy Roc vs Amigo Suzuki-***
The Olsen Twins vs North Star Express-***(SLO MO! Classic)
Mitch Ryder vs Lince Dorado-**1/2
Mike Quackenbush vs Shayne Hawke-***(Very cool to see Quack vs a young lion)
BLK OUT vs The Colony-***1/2(Colony has improved SO much for the better)
Chris Hero/Claudio Castagnoli vs Cheech/Cloudy-***1/2
*Golden Dream Six Man*: Hallowicked/Jigsaw/Shane Storm vs Larry Sweeney/Max Boyer/Arik Cannon-***1/2-***3/4(like 1 botch didn't even hurt it. Great trios match)
*Young Lions Cup Finals*: Chuck Taylor vs Ricochet-***1/4(The II Stage 2 rematch was better, but still quite good. Finish was sick.)

Both 2 great shows. I highly reccomend both, seeing how they each have a bit of something diffent on each. YLC was so fun and very diverse, I loved it.


----------



## Sephiroth

thought i'd put this here instead of bumping one of the many 3rd PPV taping threads since i'm sure more people will see it here.



Chris Vetter of PWTorch said:


> (6) Mark & Jay Briscoe defeat El Generico & Kevin Steen at 27:26 in a ladder match. Wow, this has moved to the front of the list for “Match of the Year.” A chain was lowered from the ceiling down into the ring so the referee could hang the belts. (This would really matter later.) All four men immediately brawled on the floor, and into the crowd. Jay hit a chairshot on Generico in the crowd near me. Generico also hit a chairshot. They each took turns whipping each other into the rows of chairs, as fans scattered in this packed venue to avoid the wrestlers! Back at ringside, Generico hit a chairshot on Jay’s back at 4:00, and they finally got in the ring. Generico tried to climb the ladder, but Jay stopped him.
> 
> Jay hit some chops, and he was cut near his nose and he was bleeding. Generico hit a basement dropkick to the head. Mark hit a kneedrop on Generico’s face. Generico whipped Mark into the ladder set up in the ring at 6:30. Jay hit a Gordbuster on Generico. Kevin Steen couldn’t hit the Package Piledriver; Jay couldn’t hit the Jay Driller. Steen hit a neckbreaker over his knee, and he began to climb the ladder, but Mark nailed a missile dropkick to knock Steen off. Mark began to climb the wobbly ladder, and fans chanted, “Please don’t die!” Mark was quite bloody now as well. Steen whipped another ladder at Mark to knock him off. In a nice spot, the Briscoes gave Generico a team hiptoss across the ring into a ladder set up in the corner!
> 
> The Briscoes got a new ladder. Jay climbed it, but Steen tipped it over, and Jay crashed backward into the other ladder already set up in the corner. Fans chanted, “This is awesome!” Steen hit a back suplex at 11:30, then a Superkick, on Mark Briscoe. Jay got back in the ring, and fans chanted, “Man up!” Mark and Steen fought on the floor. In the ring, Generico hit a split-legged moonsault on Jay. Mark and Steen got in the ring, and Mark hit some karate thrusts and a spin heel kick on Steen. Mark grabbed a ladder and shoved Generico into the corner with it. Generico hit a running Mafia Kick in the corner on a Briscoe at 15:30. Steen nailed a powerbomb over the top rope onto a horizontal ladder that was set up between the ring apron and the guardrail, and fans chanted, “You sick f**k!”
> 
> Steen climbed the ladder, but Jay tackled the ladder, and Kevin COLLAPSED to the mat. Jay hit a German Suplex, and everyone was down! Jay swung a chair and nailed Generico, then Steen. Mark hit a belly-to-belly suplex on Generico onto a ladder. Jay hit a DVD on Steen onto a ladder at 18:00. Mark hit a top-rope Shooting Star Press onto a ladder folded on top of Generico! OUCH! Jay hit a top-rope guillotine legdrop to the floor on Steen. This action was just INSANE! Mark got to the top of the ladder, but Generico knocked him down. The Brisoces then saw a TALL, industrial-strength orange ladder in the corner of the building, and they went to get that!
> 
> Jay hit a Mafia Kick on Generico. In an awesome visual, the Briscoes hit a springboard Hart Attack Clothesline, with Mark leaping THROUGH the open ladder (avoiding the metal beam in the middle) at 23:00. Fans loudly chanted, “ROH!” Mark hit a Superkick on Steen. Steen and Mark Briscoe fought on a horizontal ladder, about two feet above the mat, and Steen hit his Package Piledriver! Fans chanted, “Holy sh!t!” Generico climbed to the top, but he couldn’t grab the title. Jay pulled Generico down and Jay nailed the Jay Driller on a horizontal ladder. SO, both Generico and Mark were OUT after those big blows. That left just Jay vs. Kevin Steen, and those two peppered each other with forearm shots on top of this ladder! Steen fell backward to the mat onto another crumpled ladder. Jay eventually got a title belt loose to win this breath-taking match. Fans chanted, “Match of the Year” and “Thank you, Briscoes!” Steen shoved Generico and left without him. ****3/4
> 
> * Suddenly, several ‘fans’ dressed in black were at ringside and yelled at the Briscoes. Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black hopped in the ring, and the crowd went nuts. It was unclear if they were going to shake the Briscoes’ hands or fight them. Suddenly, from the other side of the building came, the NECRO BUTCHER! Necro jumped in the ring and attacked the Briscoes, and Tyler Black and Jimmy Jacobs helped in the beatdown. Jimmy Jacobs was wearing a long white robe. Lacey was wearing a black, sleazy outfit, and she’s now totally into Jacobs.
> 
> * The chain was lowered from the ceiling, and Jacobs hog-tied Jay Briscoe’s feet! Jay was raised 10 to 15 feet in the air, so he was hanging straight upside down. Now keep in mind, Jay was BLEEDING, and this dripped straight downward onto Jimmy Jacobs, who purposely stood under Jay. The clean, white robe quickly turned splotchy red. Jacobs said that Tyler Black had to force his way into Ring of Honor. Jacobs oozed hatred for the Briscoes, saying they were “bred for success” at ages 17 and 18. Jacobs ended the promo by saying “The Age of the Fall has just begun.”
> 
> Final thoughts: The PPV taping ended at 10:18 p.m., so ROH will have to trim a little bit to make this all fit into a two-hour PPV. Some entrances will have to be cut, and maybe a few seconds of the ladder match, which was nearly perfect.
> 
> I don’t know what else I could say about the ladder match. Fans stood in amazement as one huge bump after another was done in and out of the ring. All four guys busted their butts for an unbelievable, memorable match.


he also gave the 4CS open 3 and 1/2 stars, Cross/Romer 2 1/4, Davey/Aries 3 1/4, Stevens/Strong 3 1/2, and Mori/Dragon 3 1/2


----------



## Platt

JD13 said:


> Yeah, i preorderd it in the first or second week of May.


What i've found is the ealrier you preordered the later you get it Alex Shane is obviously too much of a moron to go past the first page of his paypal account. I had to email Len Davies and get him to pass on my details to Alex in person before i actually got mine.

Here's what he posted on another forum, you could try doing the same and emailing him


> Time for me to step in and at least try to sort this out even though I'm not involved in the distribution, but somebody has to.
> 
> To cover the eventuality that the addresses of the first orders have been mislaid, if you want to email me at
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> with your name and full postal address, I will guarantee to pass these on to Alex so that he can double check that all of the correct orders have been filled. Please indicate if you paid by cheque, postal order or paypal and that should help track it down.
> 
> I really don't know what else to suggest but hopefully this will help.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Len



And for anyone who hasn't pre-ordered but wants to buy it it's now available from a relieable (non Alex Shane) source http://santorini.globat.com/~wrestling-training.co.uk/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=889


----------



## WillTheBloody

I gotta question for the general peep-ulace...cuz I need some advice. I'm gonna go ahead and grab Six ROH DVDs (@ next 30% Off Deal) and 6 PWG DVDs (Buy 5, 1 Free) while I'm still stupid enough to spend my moneys. So far, I have:

PWG
DDT4 NIGHTS 1 & 2
GIANT-SIZE ANNUAL #4
BOLA 2007 ALL NIGHTS

ROH
MANHATTAN MAYHEM II
SUPERCARD OF HONOR II
FYF: FINALE
MAN UP (If it has the full AotF angle...if not...)

My question is simple: what 3 or 4 ROH DVDs should I add, and which PWG DVDs should I switch out, if any. Oh, and the wait-until-the-end-of-the-year stuff...I'll get a fistfull then too. I mean, of all the shows THIS YEAR PWG & ROH have done, whichs ones? Thanks to all those who will help out.


----------



## ROH

Hailsabin said:


> Fair enough reason. I rewatched it and stuck with ***1/2. **** for Quack/Tiger is way too high IMO. Solid wrestling, but nothing special whatsoever untill the last like 3 min(which was very well done)


I loved the junior style the match was worked, and of course the nearfalls and the finish were great.

Super Xtremo HEAVILY rules too, he's getting another shot soon at the Cbernetico Show


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

Is the Kenta/Bryan Danielson match from 6/23/07 going to be on the Driven PPV this Friday or will it just be a huge bonus on the DVD release???


----------



## Kantos

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> Is the Kenta/Bryan Danielson match from 6/23/07 going to be on the Driven PPV this Friday or will it just be a huge bonus on the DVD release???


I think that match is for the 3rd PPV Driven is only the 2nd.


----------



## Platt

KENTA/Dragon will be on the bonus dvd for Driven it will not be appearing on any ppv.


----------



## ROH

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> Is the Kenta/Bryan Danielson match from 6/23/07 going to be on the Driven PPV this Friday or will it just be a huge bonus on the DVD release???


:lmao I swear I've heard/read that question at least 50 times (literally).


----------



## McQueen

I just ordered Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm, Bruno Sammartino and both nights of the RTTT Tournament.

I blame Claudio.


----------



## watts63

Just bought SHIMMER Vol. 3, Vol. 4 & FIP Heatstroke '05 Night One & Two at Best Buy but they have to ship it to me.


----------



## JD13

Platt said:


> What i've found is the ealrier you preordered the later you get it Alex Shane is obviously too much of a moron to go past the first page of his paypal account. I had to email Len Davies and get him to pass on my details to Alex in person before i actually got mine.
> [/url]


Thanks man, i appreciate the help.
I owe you some rep.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

WillTheBloody said:


> I gotta question for the general peep-ulace...cuz I need some advice. I'm gonna go ahead and grab Six ROH DVDs (@ next 30% Off Deal) and 6 PWG DVDs (Buy 5, 1 Free) while I'm still stupid enough to spend my moneys. So far, I have:
> 
> PWG
> DDT4 NIGHTS 1 & 2
> GIANT-SIZE ANNUAL #4
> BOLA 2007 ALL NIGHTS
> 
> ROH
> MANHATTAN MAYHEM II
> SUPERCARD OF HONOR II
> FYF: FINALE
> MAN UP (If it has the full AotF angle...if not...)
> 
> My question is simple: what 3 or 4 ROH DVDs should I add, and which PWG DVDs should I switch out, if any. Oh, and the wait-until-the-end-of-the-year stuff...I'll get a fistfull then too. I mean, of all the shows THIS YEAR PWG & ROH have done, whichs ones? Thanks to all those who will help out.


For ROH, I'd say Good Times Great memories for sure. Respect is earned, and Driven (although i havent seen it yet) 

Fight at the Roxbury was good too, but thats borderline, Live in Toyko is borderline as well, but that show is two great matches, and the rest are subpar. 

Man up won't be released on dvd til probably dec/jan. Because the ppv's they release the dvds late.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Man Up will be out prob at Final Battle.


----------



## PulseGlazer

KOE Night 1

Hero vs. Claudio *** 1/4 - Better than their Chikara bout until the broken ring made them a bit tenative. I also didn't love the finish.

Go Shiozaki vs. Martin Stone - *** 3/4 - Built really well, especially since I could have cared less going in.

Pac vs. Trent Acid - ** - This was great, then Pac started taking ABSURD moves onto chairs and the guard rail and not selling. What a waste. Acid was great, surprisingly.

El Generico vs. Matt Sydal - *** 1/2 - Good comedy, great moves, good pacing and story. The finish was slightly out of nowhere, but this was still very good. Generico is way better than he gets credit for.

Doug Williams vs. Ares - ** 1/2 - Meh. Didn't click.

Davey vs. Zebra Kid - *** 1/4 - Good, felt like it should have been more, but just wasn't. Maybe it's my current distaste for Davey.

Ryo Saito vs. Fleisch - honestly, skipped this. It started too slow and Fleisch lacked the chops to keep it interesting at that pace.

Rhyno vs. Nigel - **** - Badass.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

PulseGlazer said:


> KOE Night 1
> 
> Hero vs. Claudio *** 1/4 - Better than their Chikara bout until the broken ring made them a bit tenative. I also didn't love the finish.
> 
> Go Shiozaki vs. Martin Stone - *** 3/4 - Built really well, especially since I could have cared less going in.
> 
> Pac vs. Trent Acid - ** - This was great, then Pac started taking ABSURD moves onto chairs and the guard rail and not selling. What a waste. Acid was great, surprisingly.
> 
> El Generico vs. Matt Sydal - *** 1/2 - Good comedy, great moves, good pacing and story. The finish was slightly out of nowhere, but this was still very good. Generico is way better than he gets credit for.
> 
> Doug Williams vs. Aries - ** 1/2 - Meh. Didn't click.
> 
> Davey vs. Zebra Kid - *** 1/4 - Good, felt like it should have been more, but just wasn't. Maybe it's my current distaste for Davey.
> 
> Ryo Saito vs. Fleisch - honestly, skipped this. It started too slow and Fleisch lacked the chops to keep it interesting at that pace.
> 
> Rhyno vs. Nigel - **** - Badass.


I saw a clip of Saito Vs Fleisch. One spot Fleisch does a springboard shooting star press and when he lands his jaw lands directly on the stairs. It was sick. I was surprised he didn't break his jaw.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Pablo Escobar said:


> For ROH, I'd say Good Times Great memories for sure. Respect is earned, and Driven (although i havent seen it yet)
> 
> Fight at the Roxbury was good too, but thats borderline, Live in Toyko is borderline as well, but that show is two great matches, and the rest are subpar.
> 
> Man up won't be released on dvd til probably dec/jan. Because the ppv's they release the dvds late.


Thanks for the suggestions. Somehow, I totally forgot about GTGM...I've seen most of the matches a couple times, but I want to own the damn thing. Sucks about Man Up...I really hope the Jacobs promo + the aftermath are on the DVD. Any other suggestions? What about FYF: NY? I heard that was pretty good...

Also, am I pretty spot-on for PWG, or is there another show I should substitute?


----------



## Future Star

WillTheBloody said:


> What about FYF: NY? I heard that was pretty good...


I feel it is a little overrated. It is a good show, but there are many other possibilities out there


----------



## KingKicks

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I saw a clip of Saito Vs Fleisch. One spot Fleisch does a springboard shooting star press and when he lands his jaw lands directly on the stairs. It was sick. I was surprised he didn't break his jaw.


Indeed that was very sick, and apparently he did break his jaw.

I agree with all of your ratings PulseGlazer.
Rhino vs. Nigel was great, really made me appreciate Rhino again.


----------



## Blasko

PulseGlazer said:


> Pac vs. Trent Acid - ** - This was great, then Pac started taking ABSURD moves onto chairs and the guard rail and not selling. What a waste. Acid was great, surprisingly.


 Being high on every drug he can get his hands on and botching himself into stairs. 

Yeah, really great.


----------



## Platt

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I saw a clip of Saito Vs Fleisch. One spot Fleisch does a springboard shooting star press and when he lands his jaw lands directly on the stairs. It was sick. I was surprised he didn't break his jaw.


He did.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Platt said:


> He did.


Oh...I didn't know that lol. Damn that sucks for Fleisch..


----------



## ROH

I saw another clip on tube of Trent Acid completely missing an Asai moonsault to PAC. I LOL'd.

Go search for it. It's LOL worthy.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

ROH said:


> I saw another clip on tube of Trent Acid completely missing an Asai moonsault to PAC. I LOL'd.
> 
> Go search for it. It's LOL worthy.


I saw that too, my god I laughed so hard. He just over shoots PAC by a mile.


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I saw that too, my god I laughed so hard. He just over shoots PAC by a mile.


Not to mention that was one of the worst looking moonsault I ever seen.


----------



## Platt

ROH said:


> I saw another clip on tube of Trent Acid completely missing an Asai moonsault to PAC. I LOL'd.
> 
> Go search for it. It's LOL worthy.


Worst thing about that was it took him probably close to 5 minutes to set it all up before fucking it up. That whole match was just a train wreck mainly due to Acid.


----------



## musdy

The latest ROH videowire with the AOTF footage!!!


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH said:


> I loved the junior style the match was worked, and of course the nearfalls and the finish were great.
> 
> Super Xtremo HEAVILY rules too, he's getting another shot soon at the Cbernetico Show


For me, it was a very well wrestled match up, just didn't pick up in a way that I thought it would have. Sadly, I think it was just me who overrated it in my head, expecting to be a balls out, fast paced match up. Also(not to nag or bash on it, seeing how I did like it) the crowd bugged me too, they were pretty quite during a bit of it and only showed life after a good exchange, untill the ending that is.

Yes Xtremo, who impressed me in the trios match is coming back, great news there. And more than likely he will get his 1st win in Chikara.


----------



## Sephiroth

has anyone else watched Race To The Top Tournament Weekend? 

what was the deal with the promos in the back after they advanced to the next round?


----------



## Claymore

Got my ROH order in today, I have been extremely impressed with the shipping. Shipped on the 17th and arrived today (20th)....Three days to get to the UK. The posties in the UK must now be aware of how good ROH is, and want to get the goods to people over here in the UK as quickly as possible...

Got another grab bag, and it was pretty good -

Best of Second City Saints
FIP Unfinished Business 2005
Do or Die 2 and 3
SS with Brad Armstrong


----------



## KingKicks

Just received my ROH order, didn't expect it to come till tomorrow.

RTTT (Both Nights)
ROH Poster
Grab Bag (Best Of The Briscoes, FIP With Malice, SS with Butch Reed, Trinity Shoot Interview)

As i got today and tomorrow off from College, i think i'll go watch the RTTT now.


----------



## Platt

My order just came in aswell looking forward to watching RTTT this afternoon.


----------



## huthutraul

Wow, just got my pwg order in. I ordered it yesterday, guess it helps living in la.


----------



## Obfuscation

huthutraul said:


> Wow, just got my pwg order in. I ordered it yesterday, guess it helps living in la.


What shows did you order?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I hope ROH releases the Death Before Dishonor weekend shows in a couple of weeks. I'm dying for some new ROH shows. RTTT doesn't really interest me that much.


----------



## Obfuscation

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I hope ROH releases the Death Before Dishonor weekend shows in a couple of weeks. I'm dying for some new ROH shows. RTTT doesn't really interest me that much.


GENERICO VS CLAUDIO, GENERICO VS CLAUDIO!!!!!!!!!!

I mean seriously, that + all of the other Chikara guys is making me want to but this with Good Times, Great Memories in my next order.


----------



## watts63

I was gonna buy ROH shows but Smarkmark Videos is doing another 25% sale tomorrow & saturday.


----------



## Future Star

Hailsabin said:


> I mean seriously, that + all of the other Chikara guys is making me want to but this with *Good Times, Great Memories *in my next order.


:shocked: I cant beleive you dont have that


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> GENERICO VS CLAUDIO, GENERICO VS CLAUDIO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I mean seriously, that + all of the other Chikara guys is making me want to but this with Good Times, Great Memories in my next order.


.......I'm broke enough! lol That's the only reason I'm not buying the show, I'm hella interested in both of the RTTT shows. I just want to buy the DBD weekend shows first.


----------



## Obfuscation

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> .......I'm broke enough! lol That's the only reason I'm not buying the show, *I'm hella interested in both of the RTTT shows*. I just want to buy the DBD weekend shows first.


Broke enough, you and me both. Between balancing promotions to buy from I am stuck.

What I bolded kinda confused me dude, I thought you said they don't intrest you much? Wrong wording perhaps, simple mistake I guess.

^^^As per reason why I don't own Good Times, Great Memories....blame Chikara. That's all I have been buying lately. When I get my money I am buying GTGM just to rewatch MCMG vs Briscoes again.


----------



## bmxmadb53

watts63 said:


> I was gonna buy ROH shows but Smarkmark Videos is doing another 25% sale tomorrow & saturday.


Sofa King Sick.

Gonna get the newest IWA-MS show, the 2 Chikara Shows, and uh...what else? thoughts?


----------



## Sephiroth

if anyone overlooks the RTTT weekend, i will be okay about Night 1, but i will be very upset for overlooking Night 2!!!!

one of the funnest shows of the year so far.

THREE Generico matches and THREE Claudio matches and hilarity galore with SnS and the 10,000 dollar match.

you can't go wrong


----------



## KingKicks

Just finished both nights of RTTT, Night 1 was good but Night 2 was fantastic, definetly get it when you have the chance.

I'm going to be making some gifs of the show later today.


----------



## watts63

Fuck SMV now because ROH is doing a 30% sale today.


----------



## ROH

PWT better hurry their asses up and release the damn ROH PPV. Till then I'll be infrequently watching CHIKARA Invaders 07 Night 1.


----------



## Platt

ROH said:


> PWT better hurry their asses up and release the damn ROH PPV. Till then I'll be infrequently watching CHIKARA Invaders 07 Night 1.


It doesn't start showing for another 10 hours so its not going to be up today.


----------



## ROH

^ 

Just posted thread on my fav match this year. It's not what you expect!


----------



## X/L/AJ

I really want to place an order @ SMV but I want the TOD FF show to be released. I don't want to order that separate from the Chris Cash show. They were only a week apart so hopefully they get it out before the sale is over.


----------



## ROH

^ order CHIKARA showdown in crisisland for King vs Donst plz


----------



## X/L/AJ

ROH said:


> ^ order CHIKARA showdown in crisisland for King vs Donst plz


Doubtful.

A) CHIKARA is my 3rd fav promotion So I got Mid-South & CZW to get. 
B) No Chuck Taylor that show. 
C) Who the hell is Donst?


----------



## ROH

X/L/AJ said:


> Doubtful.
> 
> A) CHIKARA is my 3rd fav promotion So I got Mid-South & CZW to get.
> B) No Chuck Taylor that show.
> *C) Who the hell is Donst?*


WHAT
Donst > you, that's all I have to say about that. 

Regarding the show: _FINE, be that way!_


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> *FIP Unfinished Business 2007*
> 1. Larry Sweeney vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **1/2
> 2. Allison Danger & Sara Del Rey vs. Daffney & Talia Madison - **
> 3. The Heartbreak Express & Pelle Primeau vs. The Heart Throbs & Shiima Xion - **
> 4. Jack Evans vs. Gran Akuma - ***1/4
> 5. Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **3/4
> 6. Roderick Strong vs. Brent Albright (FIP Heavyweight Title Match) - ***1/2
> 7. Shingo & Shane Hagadorn vs. Black Market vs. Kenny King & Chasyn Rance (Triple Threat Match) - **1/2
> 8. Sal Rinauro vs. Seth Delay (TLC Match) - ***1/2
> 9. Erick Stevens vs. Steve Madison (Dog Collar Match) - ****1/4
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/2


Dog Collar Match was that great? I gotta check that out.


----------



## X/L/AJ

ROH said:


> WHAT
> Donst > you, that's all I have to say about that.
> 
> Regarding the show: _FINE, be that way!_


Psh, every wrestler > me. I work at fuckin Target! 

Anywho, if the match is so glorious, upload it!


----------



## ROH

I really would upload it, IF I COULD. Main computer crashed and isn't here, and my laptop can't even play DVDs (I dropped it on the DVD thing a while back), so no chance there


----------



## Platt

> FALL KICKOFF SALE- TAKE 30% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> With the Fall season starting in a few days Ring of Honor is bringing back our BIGGEST SALE EVER!!! You can now save 30% off your order on all items listed on at www.rohwrestling.com with no minimum purchase. This sale is so rare it only happens a few times a year. Don't miss out.
> 
> This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you on the site when you follow the directions below.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events in the U.S.
> 
> To redeem your 30% Off Coupon for all orders just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: fall into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on Monday, September 24th at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Dealer orders are not allowed. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> NEW DVD'S NOW IN STOCK
> 
> The following items are now in stock and available to order in the New Release section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Full Impact Pro ’International Impact Phase 1’ Inverness, FL 4/20/07 (DVD)
> 
> Features Jay Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher in a NO DQ Match; Mark Briscoe vs. Mad Man Pondo in a Falls Count Anywhere Match; Roderick Strong vs. Yamato for the FIP Title; Nigel McGuinness vs. Shingo; Erick Stevens vs. Claudio Castagnoli for the Florida Heritage Title; plus more.
> 1. The YRR of Sal Rinauro & Kenny King vs. Jerrelle Clark & Seth Delay
> 2. Delirious vs. Jigsaw
> 3. The Heartbreak Express vs. The YRR of Sal Rinauro & Chasyn Rance
> 4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Shingo
> 5. Sean Waltman vs. Larry Sweeney
> 6. Erick Stevens vs. Claudio Castagnoli (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match)
> 7. Roderick Strong vs. Yamato (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)
> 8. Mark Briscoe vs. Mad Man Pondo (Falls Count Anywhere Match)
> 9. Jay Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher ( No DQ Match)
> 
> TNA Hard Justice 2007 DVD
> 
> Features the "Winner Take All" Title Match with Kurt Angle vs. Samoa Joe where the TNA World Title, X-Division Title, Tag Titles, & IWGP Title are on the line.
> 1. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley vs. Jay Lethal & Chris Sabin vs. Senshi & Christopher Daniels
> 2. Raven vs. Kaz
> 3. Barroom Brawl: Rhino vs. James Storm
> 4. LAX vs. Voodoo Kin Mafia
> 5. Humiliation Match: Eric Young vs. Robert Roode
> 6. Chris Harris vs. Black Reign
> 7. Team 3D vs. The Steiners
> 8. Interview with Pacman Jones
> 9. Doomsday Chamber Of Blood: Sting, Abyss, & Andrew Martin vs. Christian Cage, Tomko, & AJ Styles
> 10. Winner Take All Title Match: Kurt Angle vs. Samoa Joe


Really torn with what to do whether to order the 2 newest FIP shows from ROH or SSS 2000 from SMV


----------



## MrPaiMei

What the fuck, I woulda got the FIP with YAMATO-Shingo and the Briscoes-Deathmatch Kings Barfight.


----------



## -Mystery-

MrPaiMei said:


> What the fuck, I woulda got the FIP with YAMATO-Shingo and the Briscoes-Deathmatch Kings Barfight.


That's the next show. Should be out in like 2 weeks.

I plan on getting the two most recent FIP shows. I honestly can't wait to see Shingo/Nigel.


----------



## musdy

I think ROH hates me, they have a 30% off sale whenever im broke


----------



## McQueen

X/L/AJ said:


> C) Who the hell is Donst?


I don't know who the hell he is either, but I find I'm just not interested in CHIKARA all that much, aside from a few key players.

No Race To The Top Tournament in the mail today


----------



## MrPaiMei

Donst is Quacks newest student, he's a bland dude that takes a fuck of a beating and can get some great sympathy.


----------



## watts63

MrPaiMei said:


> Donst is Quacks newest student, he's a bland dude that takes a fuck of a beating and can get some great sympathy.


Sounds like another Mikey Whipwreck.


----------



## X/L/AJ

watts63 said:


> Sounds like another Mikey Whipwreck.


And/or Dysfunction for those of us familiar with IWA.


----------



## ROH

MrPaiMei said:


> Donst is Quacks newest student, he's a bland dude that takes a fuck of a beating and can get some great sympathy.


I wouldn't call him bland, unless you think every face/tecnico in CHIKARA needs to have lucha offence and be all flashy.


----------



## McQueen

Sounds like Trik Davis meaning I now have no compulsion to ever watch a Donst match.


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> Sounds like Trik Davis meaning I now have no compulsion to ever watch a Donst match.


Tim Donst >>>> Trik Davis.


----------



## bmxmadb53

I > Trik Davis.


----------



## MrPaiMei

ROH said:


> I wouldn't call him bland, unless you think every face/tecnico in CHIKARA needs to have lucha offence and be all flashy.


I'm not even commenting on his offense here. But he's a kid who gets beat up in CHIKARA with no real gimmick outside of "kid who gets beat up" and no mask. There is ABSOLUTLY NOTHING wrong with that at this stage of his career and I don't even consider it a criticism. But he is bland.


----------



## ROH

MrPaiMei said:


> I'm not even commenting on his offense here. But he's a kid who gets beat up in CHIKARA with no real gimmick outside of "kid who gets beat up" and no mask. There is ABSOLUTLY NOTHING wrong with that at this stage of his career and I don't even consider it a criticism. But he is bland.


Kk, sorry for getting a bit over-defensive.

---

Watched 90% of CHIKARA Invaders 07 Night 1, and man was it awesome. PAC/Ricochet was awesome, and the undercard was really fun. The 8 man was great, although it went a whole 30 minutes long.

Pro gonna save the Ice Creams vs FIST match for tomorrow. Nothing beats some sweet Ice Cream to wake you up in the morning!

ratinz tomoz


----------



## McQueen

CHIKARA will suck until they have Juventud Guerrera come in an do a profanity laced promo, tbh. :side:


----------



## JD13

25% off at SMV and 30% off at ROH. Man im gonna be so broke next week.


----------



## watts63

How was ROH's verison of Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush?


----------



## Sephiroth

watts63 said:


> How was ROH's verison of Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush?


i thought it was *** 1/2. people will probably give it *** 1/4 here tho


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> CHIKARA will suck until they have Juventud Guerrera come in an do a profanity laced promo, tbh. :side:


Tim Donst & The rest of the Chikara roster > than that jobber will ever be.



> The 8 man was great, although it went a whole 30 minutes long.


22:48 to be exact Also FYI, the Main Event goes 16:38. It was good but could have been better or more fun IMO.

Also I have been meaning to ask, do you know how long the Shanesaw vs FIST match went at Best Imitation Of Myself? I remember you saying it was short so just curious.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I know this is completely random, but I was watching Cloudy Vs Vortexz from Dishonorable Conduct and I was wondering what theme song Cloudy used?


----------



## Obfuscation

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I know this is completely random, but I was watching Cloudy Vs Vortexz from Dishonorable Conduct and I was wondering what theme song Cloudy used?


You just now watching the show or is it a rewatch? I have debated buying it a few times and wouldn't mind just knowing someone elses thoughts on it to know what to expect. The Main Event has to be beyond sick.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> You just now watching the show or is it a rewatch? I have debated buying it a few times and wouldn't mind just knowing someone elses thoughts on it to know what to expect. The Main Event has to be beyond sick.


I wish I bought the show lol. No I just downloaded Vortexz Vs Cloudy and I also downloaded Younger Vs Brain Damage. The Main Event is fucking sick, I seriously can't believe Younger still walks. I think someone posted the whole show in the indy media section. Vortexz vs Cloudy starts out slow, but there are some crazy ass spots.


----------



## Blasko

ROH said:


> Watched 90% of CHIKARA Invaders 07 Night 1, and man was it awesome. PAC/Ricochet was awesome, and the undercard was really fun. The 8 man was great, although it went a whole 30 minutes long.


 That match was atlest **** stars. 

Why? 

Taylor- "WAKE THAT KID UP!!!! WAKE UP, LITTLE BOY!!!! ...WAKE UP!!!!"


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blasko- said:


> That match was atlest **** stars.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Taylor- "WAKE THAT KID UP!!!! WAKE UP, LITTLE BOY!!!! ...WAKE UP!!!!"


lol, srsly Chuck Taylor = The awesomeness for many reasons

1) Comes out to the theme from the Adventures of Pete & Pete
2) His amazing spanish skills 
3) He's the king of the flippy boys
4) Sole Food
5) Omega Driver/Awful Waffle

There is so much more I just can't name them all lol.


----------



## musdy

Im surprised theres no talk of this anywhere

*ROH Driven PPV*
Roderick Strong, Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Delirious, Erick Stevens & Matt Cross- ***3/4 (what a hot opener)*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Matt Sydal- ****3/4 (Awesome Lucha action)*
BJ Whitmer vs. Naomichi Marufuji- ****1/4* (*Better than I expected)*
Brent Albright vs. Pelle Primeau- *1/4* (squash)
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico- ****1/2*
Takeshi Morishima vs. Jimmy Rave- **1/2*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson- *****1/2*


----------



## McQueen

Hailsabin said:


> Tim Donst & The rest of the Chikara roster > than that jobber will ever be.


​
Pretty sure Juvi was more successful in WCW and WWE and other mainstream promotions than Donst or anyone in Chikara (K.O.W. excluded) will ever be, that and no one can replicate the awesomeness of the Juicebar segment.


----------



## Sephiroth

Juvenile Guerrero should stay clear of any indy promotion i like...so no thanks McQueen...no thanks


----------



## ROH

Hailsabin said:


> *22:48* to be exact Also FYI, the Main Event goes 16:38. It was good but could have been better or more fun IMO.
> 
> Also I have been meaning to ask, do you know how long the Shanesaw vs FIST match went at Best Imitation Of Myself? I remember you saying it was short so just curious.


WTF? I looked at my watch when it started (9:00 PM) and then when it ended my watch said 9:30 PM, weird. 

The main event was really, really good, but the dead crowd hurt it alot. With a hot (say Hellertown) crowd it could have been ****.

*CHIKARA Invaders 07 Night 1*

1. Rahim Ali vs. Shane Storm - *** (too short to be anything good)

2. Alex Payne vs. Tim Donst - ******* (DONST WINS!!! More about **1/2, but still)

3. USApe vs. Moscow - *** (Fun match)

4. Shayne Hawke vs. Jigsaw - **** (could have been way better)

5. Olsen Twins & Brodie Lee vs. The Colony - ***** (Good 6 man)

6. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Akira Raijin - ****1/4_***1/2* (Claudio carried this and it turned out very good)

7. Pac vs. Ricochet - ****3/4_***** (Awesome match, just how it should have been) 

8. Eddie Kingston vs. Brute Issei - ***** (Very stiff and didn't go too long)

9. Kings Of Wrestling vs. Las Chivas, Equinox & Lince Dorado - ****3/4* (A bit long, but awesome and old fashioned in a good way)

10. F.I.S.T. vs. Los Ice Creams - ****1/2* (This would have been amazing with a hotter crowd. Still, what was here was very good)

*Overall Thoughts*: This has to be one of my fav CHIKARA shows of the year. Everything was fun, nothing was bad/dissapointing (I did kinda expect a dead crowd for the main) and Ricochet vs PAC was SO much fun. 

*Overall Score*: 8/10.


----------



## McQueen

Watching the IPV Best of the Road Warriors in Japan compilation and I'm pretty dissipointed. Halfway through the tape and every match so far has been a squash under 3 minutes except the first match, which despite having Jumbo and Tenryu a great team in there own right was still only a decent match.

I see the Funk's though so maybe all is not lost, but still it's been dissipointing.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

ROH said:


> WTF? I looked at my watch when it started (9:00 PM) and then when it ended my watch said 9:30 PM, weird.
> 
> The main event was really, really good, but the dead crowd hurt it alot. With a hot (say Hellertown) crowd it could have been ****.
> 
> *CHIKARA Invaders 07 Night 1*
> 
> 1. Rahim Ali vs. Shane Storm - *** (too short to be anything good)
> 
> 2. Alex Payne vs. Tim Donst - ******* (DONST WINS!!! More about **1/2, but still)
> 
> 3. USApe vs. Moscow - *** (Fun match)
> 
> 4. Shayne Hawke vs. Jigsaw - **** (could have been way better)
> 
> 5. Olsen Twins & Brodie Lee vs. The Colony - ***** (Good 6 man)
> 
> 6. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Akira Raijin - ****1/4_***1/2* (Claudio carried this and it turned out very good)
> 
> 7. Pac vs. Ricochet - ****3/4_***** (Awesome match, just how it should have been)
> 
> 8. Eddie Kingston vs. Brute Issei - ***** (Very stiff and didn't go too long)
> 
> 9. Kings Of Wrestling vs. Las Chivas, Equinox & Lince Dorado - ****3/4* (A bit long, but awesome and old fashioned in a good way)
> 
> 10. F.I.S.T. vs. Los Ice Creams - ****1/2* (This would have been amazing with a hotter crowd. Still, what was here was very good)
> 
> *Overall Thoughts*: This has to be one of my fav CHIKARA shows of the year. Everything was fun, nothing was bad/dissapointing (I did kinda expect a dead crowd for the main) and Ricochet vs PAC was SO much fun.
> 
> *Overall Score*: 8/10.


How dare you rate a Shayne Hawke match only ** stars, everyone of his matches should at least be ****! This is an outrage! lol


----------



## ROH

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> How dare you rate a Shayne Hawke match only ** stars, everyone of his matches should at least be ****! This is an outrage! lol


He didn't shout and bitch in it enough tbh


----------



## huthutraul

I am sure this has been asked many times but has anyone posted their star ratings for RTTT night 2?


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> ​
> Pretty sure Juvi was more successful in WCW and WWE and other mainstream promotions than Donst or anyone in Chikara (K.O.W. excluded) will ever be, that and no one can replicate the awesomeness of the Juicebar segment.


Don't care about the main stream places, he still sucks.



> WTF? I looked at my watch when it started (9:00 PM) and then when it ended my watch said 9:30 PM, weird.
> 
> The main event was really, really good, but the dead crowd hurt it alot. With a hot (say Hellertown) crowd it could have been ****.


Odd....but I timed it twice and that's it. I was happy it went long though.

Meh, star ratings sort of defeat the point of Chikara, so if you enjoied it, you enjoied it. I liked it but you said that the quite crowd hurt it a bit. Which was odd cause they were good the whole night...Plus I thought FIST arguing then just dominating the end was a weird move, seemed out of the blue.



> He didn't shout and bitch in it enough tbh


He wanted to make Jigsaw humble, no time for letting the ref know he did some tights grabbing or hair pulling.


----------



## ROH

Hailsabin said:


> Plus I thought FIST arguing then just dominating the end was a weird move, seemed out of the blue.


Na man, that was the best part. FIST had been arguing for a while before that match, then everyone thought their arguing would cost them the match. And when they argued it all went wrong, and the Ice Creams got the CLOSEST nearfall ever (which EVERYONE though was the finish, you can hear the dissapointment from the crowd).


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH said:


> Na man, that was the best part. FIST had been arguing for a while before that match, then everyone thought their arguing would cost them the match. And when they argued it all went wrong, and the Ice Creams got the CLOSEST nearfall ever (which EVERYONE though was the finish, you can hear the dissapointment from the crowd).


No I meant after the pinfall, they just upped and killed them easily within the last min. Didn't expect to see that. But with FIST looking so dominate, you said that you didn't like FIST being dominate, I figured you would have been against the ending


----------



## KingKicks

huthutraul said:


> I am sure this has been asked many times but has anyone posted their star ratings for RTTT night 2?


*
ROH Race To The Top Tournament Night Two*
*
El Generico vs. Chris Hero* - *** - Enjoyable opening match.
*
Davey Richards vs. Pelle Primeau* - **1/2 - Pretty much the kind of match you would expect with Davey dominating the match and Pelle a bit of offense in.
*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush* - ***1/2 - Of course with these two you are going to get a good match, not as good as previous encounters though.
*
Jack Evans vs. Brent Albright* - *** - Better then i thought it would be, Surprised Jack got the win.

*Six Man Mayhem*
*BJ Whitmer vs. Erick Stevens vs. Jigsaw vs. Hallowicked vs. Kevin Steen vs. Matt Cross *- **3/4 - An ok 6 Man Mayhem.

*Davey Richards vs. El Generico* - ***1/4 - The most i've enjoyed a singles Davey Richards match in quite a while.

*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jack Evans* - ***1/4 - Another good match, Claudio is always great against a high flier.

*$10,000 8-Man Tag Team Match*
*Team Danielson vs. Team McGuiness* - ***3/4-**** - I really enjoyed this.
*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico* - ****1/4 - MOTN and 1 of my favorite matches of the year.

*Other Notes

The segment with Danielson and McGuiness was great comedy.

The Briscoes exchange in the 8-man tag was excellent.

The nearfalls in the finals were amazing.

Definetly get this show if you can*​


----------



## ROH

Hailsabin said:


> No I meant after the pinfall, they just upped and killed them easily within the last min. Didn't expect to see that. But with FIST looking so dominate, you said that you didn't like FIST being dominate, I figured you would have been against the ending


I was DEAD tired by the end of the match, that nearfall (along with the fans moan of dissapointment) made me literally jump off the sofa, I was so satisfied after that I didn't care what happened . Anyways, I like FIST, but they are too over-pushed. In the Ice Creams match in particular they looked REALLY good, but in some (ie vs Las Chivas) they look shit and shouldn't be placed so high on the card.


----------



## bmxmadb53

MY SMV order:

*CZW DVD August 11, 2007 "Dishonorable Conduct" - Philadelphia, PA

IWA-MS DVD August 31, 2007 "Edge of Insanity 2007" - Midlothian, IL

Chikara DVD August 17, 2007 "2007 International Invaders Weekend - Night 1" - Reading, PA

Chikara DVD August 18, 2007 "2007 International Invaders Weekend - Night 2" - Hellertown, PA*


----------



## watts63

Anybody have star ratings on SHIMMER Vol. 9 & 10?

Also did those shows happened this year?


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH said:


> I was DEAD tired by the end of the match, that nearfall (along with the fans moan of dissapointment) made me literally jump off the sofa, I was so satisfied after that I didn't care what happened . Anyways, I like FIST, but they are too over-pushed. In the Ice Creams match in particular they looked REALLY good, but in some (ie vs Las Chivas) they look shit and shouldn't be placed so high on the card.


I understand it a bit more now. Personally, I liked the Chivas/FIST match and I like them winning a lot, but that's me. Its very safe to say you enjoied FIST/Creams a lot more than me, even if that pinfall at the end was SOOOOOOO close. I still prefer Cheech/Cloudy vs FIST from RDV over that match.


----------



## Platt

watts63 said:


> Anybody have star ratings on SHIMMER Vol. 9 & 10?
> 
> Also did those shows happened this year?


Yes they happened on April 7th this year.

No star ratings but i highly reccomend both shows especially volume 10 with 3 great matches to end the show.


----------



## ROH

Hailsabin said:


> I understand it a bit more now. Personally, I liked the Chivas/FIST match and I like them winning a lot, but that's me. Its very safe to say you enjoied FIST/Creams a lot more than me, even if that pinfall at the end was SOOOOOOO close. I still prefer Cheech/Cloudy vs FIST from RDV over that match.


C&C vs FIST was so completely awesome, it has to be FIST's best match ever tbh.


----------



## Sephiroth

ROH said:


> C&C vs FIST was so completely awesome, it has to be FIST's best match ever tbh.


puking apparently adds 1/2* everytime right?


----------



## watts63

Platt said:


> Yes they happened on April 7th this year.
> 
> No star ratings but i highly reccomend both shows especially volume 10 with 3 great matches to end the show.


I'm curently watching Amazing Kong vs. MsChif & holy shit this match owns. Kong is dominating but MsChif keeps fighting back. Story of this match is amazing, just like Kong. TNA better use Kong right at Bound For Glory. 

Now I have to buy 9 , 10 & take out two FIP shows.


----------



## ROH

Sephiroth said:


> puking apparently adds 1/2* everytime right?


tbh, Cloudy didn't sell the vomit enough. I mean, if you look at Cena's blade job from the Elimination Chamber (NYR 07) he sells the blood and the dizziness perfectly. Cloudy made a comeback way too soon, and I generally didn't feel he'd vomited.

lolsmarkz


----------



## -Mystery-

watts63 said:


> I'm curently watching Amazing Kong vs. MsChif & holy shit this match owns. Kong is dominating but MsChif keeps fighting back. Story of this match is amazing, just like Kong. TNA better use Kong right at Bound For Glory.
> 
> Now I have to buy 9 , 10 & take out two FIP shows.


Keep FIP over Shimmer, tbh.


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> Keep FIP over Shimmer, tbh.


I May Just Buy Only Volume 10.

I Can Only Can Spend $80 SO Thank God For The 30% Sale Order. I intend to buy:

ROH Race To The Top Tournament Night 2
SHIMMER Volume 10
FIP International Impact Phase 1
FIP Battle of the Belts
FIP In Full Force 2007
FIP Unfinished Business 2007

EDIT: What the hell "tbh" means? Thank you Benjo & ROH for telling me.


----------



## KingKicks

watts63 said:


> I May Just Buy Only Volume 10.
> 
> I Can Only Can Spend $80 SO Thank God For The 30% Sale Order. I intend to buy:
> 
> ROH Race To The Top Tournament Night 2
> SHIMMER Volume 10
> FIP International Impact Phase 1
> FIP Battle of the Belts
> FIP In Full Force 2007
> FIP Unfinished Business 2007
> 
> EDIT: What the hell "tbh" means?


To be honest


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> EDIT: What the hell "tbh" means?


To Be Honest.


----------



## -Mystery-

Code:







watts63 said:


> I May Just Buy Only Volume 10.
> 
> I Can Only Can Spend $80 SO Thank God For The 30% Sale Order. I intend to buy:
> 
> ROH Race To The Top Tournament Night 2
> SHIMMER Volume 10
> FIP International Impact Phase 1
> FIP Battle of the Belts
> FIP In Full Force 2007
> FIP Unfinished Business 2007
> 
> EDIT: What the hell "tbh" means? Thank you Benjo & ROH for telling me.


Looks like a good order. I honestly can't wait to see IIP 1.


----------



## huthutraul

with 30% off I think I will get RIE, RTTT night 2 and possibly Tokyo. Is the Tokyo show worth geeting? I have heard some mixed reviews.


----------



## JD13

Ive decided against spending all my money on the ROH and SMV sales. Ive got so much stuff that i need to watch. Id rather wait until some of the new ROH shows are out, at the moment im only interested in RTTT night 2. As for SMV i can just wait for next months 25% sale and get the TPI, Cibernetico and robin and all the new CZW dvds.


----------



## McQueen

huthutraul said:


> with 30% off I think I will get RIE, RTTT night 2 and possibly Tokyo. Is the Tokyo show worth geeting? I have heard some mixed reviews.


Tokyo has 2 Excellent matches in Go vs Danielson and the 6 man, a good title match and the rest is decent (Strong vs Delirious) to poor (Rave vs Whitmer), but the 6 man and the Danielson match IMO are worth the show.

Osaka show was crappy though so i'd pass on it.

Edit: Link to my Live in Tokyo review: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4805774-post11012.html


----------



## Spartanlax

JD13, I can just rip/upload the stuff you want from RTTT Night 2 to save you some money.


----------



## JD13

Spartanlax said:


> JD13, I can just rip/upload the stuff you want from RTTT Night 2 to save you some money.


Thanks dude, i appreciate the offer but i plan on buying it next time ROH has a half decent sale. Im just not gonna buy a load of stuff i dont realy need just because ROH decides to do a big sale. Thanks alot for the offer though dude.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I'm broke, so when I get money i'm going to get Halo 3, Death Before Dishonor V weekend, some Chikara shows, and the Chri$ Ca$h Memorial Show.


----------



## drogseth

I would ask this at the IWA-MS board but it is taking forever for an admin to okay my account. I know you can order DVD's from them via check for their buy 3 get 3 free sale, but do they also except paypal?


----------



## JD13

Ive never seen this HALO promotion, but ive heard rave reviews of that MasterCheif guy.


----------



## McQueen

JD13 said:


> Ive never seen this HALO promotion, but ive heard rave reviews of that MasterCheif guy.


Master Chief looks like a low card jobber. :side:

Ok, no more spamming. WARNED <myself> :$


----------



## huthutraul

If I get a 3 dvd special from PWG and then get 2 more dvds, do I get a free one with the buy 5 get 1 free sale? There is alot of stuff that looks really good right now.


----------



## El Conquistador

drogseth said:


> I would ask this at the IWA-MS board but it is taking forever for an admin to okay my account. I know you can order DVD's from them via check for their buy 3 get 3 free sale, but do they also except paypal?


Yes. Actually, Patti & Ian prefer paypal offer checks/cash anyways.


----------



## Spartanlax

My IWA:MS stuff from the Buy 3, Get 3 Free sale haven't arrived and it's been nearly two weeks. However, I'll give it another week before complaining, because 6 shows (technically 5 since one was Chris Candido Memorial Cup) for $62.42 is amazing.

Here's what I ordered by the way:

Point Proven 2007
Chris Candido Memorial Cup 2007
Revolution Strong Style Tournament 2006
Showdown of the Saints 2005
Double Death Tag Team Tournament


----------



## El Conquistador

Nice order. Besides Point Proven, you shouldn't find anything overly disappointing.


----------



## -Mystery-

M.W. said:


> Nice order. Besides Point Proven, you shouldn't find anything overly disappointing.


Point Proven was prehaps one the best overall shows IWA has put out this year. I'd throw it in the top 5 for shows this year from them.


----------



## El Conquistador

Nah. It just didn't fit the bill and live up to the hype it received, total bummer in my eyes.


----------



## -Mystery-

M.W. said:


> Nah. It just didn't fit the bill and live up to the hype it received, total bummer in my eyes.


More than half the card was over ***. Not sure how that's a "bummer". Also, what show ever lives up to hype? Seems like just a scape goat excuse not to like the show.


----------



## Platt

News on the Shimmer Title tourney DVDs



DP said:


> After weighing all of our options as far as the method of packaging/releasing the SHIMMER Title Tournament footage (taped on June 1st & 2nd in Berwyn, IL), we've elected to take a different route than we had originally planned.
> Rather than release both nights of the SHIMMER Title Tournament together in one release and slap a $30 price tag on it, we're going to give everyone the option of purchasing each night separately, at the usual $15 DVD price. This way of doing it has several advantages, including the fact that each night's disc will now have its own case, and its own separate artwork. No stacking of two discs in one case, or concerns about the sturdiness of cardboard packaging for a 2 disc release. We'll use the same DVD cases as always, one for each night.
> Each disc will be a DVD-9, meaning discs with a large enough capacity to fit three full hours of high quality video, which is necessary given the length of these shows. Each tourney disc will actually be longer than any of the previous SHIMMER DVDs in the series. Night 1 of the tournament clocked in at basically 3 hours even, while Night 2 of the tournament (the first half of the June 2nd show) is about 2 hours, 45 minutes. So, in essence, these are two full length SHIMMER DVD releases, and should therefore be offered as separate shows. We don't want to force you to have to buy both nights if you don't wish to.
> The Night 1 and Night 2 DVDs will be released by ROH at the same time, to be purchased and then viewed together as a pair. We're trying our best to get them completed in time to have on the merch table in Berwyn on October 13th.
> By breaking the Title Tournament events up into Night 1 and Night 2 releases, that means that the Volume numbering will change a bit. Night 1 (with the first two rounds) will be Volume 11, and Night 2 (with the rest of the tournament plus several non-tournament matches) will be Volume 12. The second half of the June 2nd show will thus become Volume 13, and the Inverness, FL show from July 1st will be Volume 14. We then film Volumes 15 and 16 in Berwyn on October 13th.
> We know we can't make everyone happy, as many of you had different viewpoints as far as what type of packaging method should be used for the tournament, but in the end, we decided that reliable, sturdy DVD cases like we always have used... with only one disc per case... is the safest packaging method.
> Packaging and Volume numbers aside... this was truly a landmark weekend in SHIMMER history, captured on DVD for you all to enjoy and add to your collection. Thanks for your support!


Great to here that they'll be out soon and i for one am glad they went with separate cases much better than sticking 2 discs on top of each other like ROH used to do. Plus it will probably get them more money in the long run as casual fans will probably buy the second night whereas they might not of bought the whole tourney.


----------



## JD13

M.W. said:


> Nah. It just didn't fit the bill and live up to the hype it received, total bummer in my eyes.


Point proven was one of the best overall IWA-MS shows this year in my opinion. I loved it.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Race To The Top Tournament Night One*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Jay & Mark Briscoe (c) vs. Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness ***1/2-***3/4

*1st Round*
Kevin Steen vs. Jack Evans ***1/4-***1/2

*1st Round*
Brent Albright vs. M-Dogg 20 **1/2-**3/4

*1st Round*
El Generico vs. Delirious ***

*FIP World Heavyweight Championship*
Roderick Strong (c) vs. Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Gran Akuma **1/2 (Very Disappointing Match)

*1st Round*
Chris Hero vs. Erick Stevens **3/4-***

*1st Round*
Mike Quackenbush vs. Matt Sydal ***

*1st Round*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Hallowicked ***

*1st Round*
Davey Richards vs. Jigsaw ***

*1st Round*
BJ Whitmer vs. Pelle Primeau *1/2-*3/4


----------



## RPC

Does anybody know when BOLA 2007 is coming out?


----------



## Sephiroth

ROH/PWG/CZW said:


> Does anybody know when BOLA 2007 is coming out?


most likely sometime before Christmas but after the European Vacation tour

Giant Size Annual #4 hasn't even come out yet and i really want that one


----------



## McQueen

I preorded both night of DD4, GSA #4 and all the nights of BOLA today.


----------



## WillTheBloody

McQueen said:


> I preorded both night of DD4, GSA #4 and all the nights of BOLA today.


LOL, so did I. I was all ready to swell with pride...'course you just HAD to post first.
...
Way to f*ck me over. :no:


----------



## Platt

Just watched the main event from Driven and im giving it the full *****


----------



## McQueen

Platt said:


> Just watched the main event from Driven and im giving it the full *****


Honor just gave it **** 3/4.

Think I'm gonna get that PPV next weekend.

*Race to the Top Tournament: Night One*
BJ Whitmer vs Pelle Primaeu - 1/2 *
Davey Richards vs Jigsaw - ** 1/2
Claudio Castignoli vs Hallowicked - ** 3/4
Matt Sydal vs Mike Quackenbush - *** 1/4
*FIP Heavyweight Title Match: 4 Way Fray*
Roderick Strong (c) vs Austin Aries vs Jimmy Rave vs Gran Akuma - ***
Chris Hero w/S&S Inc. vs Erick Stevens - *** 1/4
Delirious vs El Generico - ***
Brent Albright vs Matt Cross - ** 1/2
Jack Evans vs Kevin Steen - ** 3/4
*ROH World Tag Title Match*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson - *** 3/4

I know lately I've been usually give a little description for each little match in my ratings but for this show it would be redundant because my feelings for almost every match are the same, and that would be I felt each match was a decent or solid match (save the opener and Main Event). Main Event was pretty good with the story being Nigel and Danielson were superior but the Briscoes team work gave them the edge, ending kinda sucked cause the finishing spot was hampered by bad timing but oh well.

*Overall Show Rating - ** (Solid)*
Nothing really bad (expect Pelle Whitmer was a lame match) nothing excessively good either. Not a show you need to go out of your way for but not exactly a bad buy either.


----------



## Guest

www.ivpvideos.com

Over the weekend, Kevin Wilson from www.puroresucentral.com contacted me about donating some DVDs for the D’Feet ALS walk he is doing. After heavy debating, I thought that just donating DVDs wasn’t enough, and I wanted to raise some cash for this cause. ALS, also known as Lou Gehrig's Disease, research is very important to me personally be cause I lost not only my father but three Uncles and two Aunts to this horrible disease. That is why from now until October 1st I am running the Buy 10 DVD’s for $25.00 sale with 20% of the profits going to the ALS Association. Please help spread the word, as this cause is very important to me.

Rules for the Buy 10 for $25.00 sale

1) Two disc sets count as two towards the ten. Three disc sets count as three
2) No products with cover art
3) Please e-mail me your selections at [email protected]. PLEASE include item numbers, which can be found directly under the title on the match-listing screen. You have no idea how much this helps.

Thanks again for your continued support and if you have any questions or comments please let me know. I want to thank Kevin Wilson for this idea and if you want to donate a smaller amount please contact him at http://www.puroresucentral.com/Contest.html


----------



## Sephiroth

that's awesome of IVP to donate 20% of sales and DVDs.

i'll have to check out some new Best Ofs that i don't have.


----------



## ROH

Hmmm, some of those RTTTN1 ratings are quite odd compared to live reports.

Live Reports:

Everyone raved about Steen/Jack and gave it ***3/4.
Same with Hero/Stevens.
The CHIKARA dudes matches (Jig, Wicked, Quack) were all said to be better than the ratings implied.

Maybe it was just worse on DVD. Oh well.


----------



## PulseGlazer

I'll post my ratings as soon as I get the DVDs, since I'm one of those live reports.


----------



## Blasko

ROH said:


> Hmmm, some of those RTTTN1 ratings are quite odd compared to live reports.
> 
> Live Reports:
> 
> Everyone raved about Steen/Jack and gave it ***3/4.
> Same with Hero/Stevens.
> The CHIKARA dudes matches (Jig, Wicked, Quack) were all said to be better than the ratings implied.
> 
> Maybe it was just worse on DVD. Oh well.


 All live reports either get a half a star of a full star. I can't really say it's a bad thing. Being there and sitting in an air conditioning room are two different things.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Driven PPV*

*#1 Contender Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson ****1/2 (Damn You Sinclair For Fucking Up Again! I Only Seen Three of Their Matches & This Was Their Worst)

*ROH World Championship*
Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. Jimmy Rave **-**1/4 (Good 4 Minute Match)

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Jay & Mark Briscoe (c) vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico ****

Brent Albright vs. Pelle Primeau *1/2 (I Wish Albright Did Throw Pelle To The Crowd)

BJ Whitmer vs. Naomichi Marufuji ***

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Matt Sydal ***1/2

*Grudge Match*
Erick Stevens, Delirious & M-Dogg 20 vs. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero ***1/4-***1/2

Loved The Return of Austin Aries Segment, Especially The Raining Pens. Sweet & Sour Inc is Most Entertaining Thing Going in ROH. Good Promo/Segment By Adam Pearce.​
-------------------------

Will Give Star Ratings on King of Europe Cup & ROH RTTT Night Two Later Today.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Driven PPV*

*Number 1 Contender Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuiness ****3/4 (Loved it, but i just coulden't give it the full 5)

*ROH World Title Match*
Takeshi Morishima vs. Jimmy Rave **1/2 (Pretty good for a 4 minute match)

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico and Kevin Steen **** (I liked how this turnt into a brawl)

Brent Albright vs. Pelle Primeau *1/2

BJ Whitmer vs. Naomichi Marufuji ***

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Matt Sydal ***1/2 (This match went exactly how i was hoping it would)

*Grudge Match*
Delirious, Erick Stevens and Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards and Rocky Romero ***1/2 (This was 1 HOT opener)

The return of Austin Aries was a great moment and the crowd was fantastic for the whole PPV

Adam Pearce's promo was great once again​


----------



## musdy

I was expecting more pens.


----------



## watts63

musdy said:


> I was expecting more pens.


Who really brings pens to a wrestling show? I know not a lot.

-------------------------

*King of Europe Cup '07 Night One*

*1st Round*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Rhino ***3/4 (Camera Angles Sucks!)

*1st Round*
Jody Fleisch vs. Ryo Saito **1/2 (#2 Favorite Botch of The Year With Fleisch)

*1st Round*
Davey Richards vs. Zebra Kid **1/2-**3/4 (Camera Angle When Both Men Fought In The Crowd Was Probably The Worst I Ever Seen)

*1st Round*
Doug Williams vs. Ares **3/4 (Everyone Was Dead For This One)

*1st Round*
El Generico vs. Matt Sydal ***-***1/4 (LOL At Both Men Not Wanting To Fall Threw The Ring)

*1st Round*
PAC vs. Trent Acid **-**1/4 (Favorite Botch of The Year By Acid)

*1st Round*
Martin Stone vs. Go Shiozaki *** 

*1st Round*
Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***-***1/4 (During The Match, Hero Does A Suplex & The Impact of The Move Breaks The Middle Part of the Ring)​


----------



## Future Star

watts63 said:


> *1st Round*
> Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***-***1/4 (During Hero Does A Suplex & The Impact of The Move Breaks The Middle Part of the Ring)[/center]


:lmao 

Thats Ghetto


----------



## watts63

*ROH Race To The Top Tournament Night Two*

*Finals*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico ****1/4 (MVP of The RTTT Tournament: El Generico Hands Down)

*$10,000 Tag Team Challenge*
Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal & Jay Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Delirious & Mark Briscoe ***3/4-**** (Good Action, Great Fun)

*Six Man Mayhem*
BJ Whitmer vs. Erick Stevens vs. Hallowicked vs. Jigsaw vs. M-Dogg 20 vs. Kevin Steen ***1/4-***1/2

*Semi-Finals*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jack Evans ***-***1/4

*Semi-Finals*
Davey Richards vs. El Generico ***1/2

*2nd Round*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush ***1/4-***1/2 (That Was Their Worst Encounter But Still A Really Good Match)

*2nd Round*
Brent Albright vs. Jack Evans ***

*2nd Round*
Davey Richards vs. Pelle Primeau **1/2 (Pelle Broke His Trophy LOL)

*2nd Round*
El Generico vs. Chris Hero ***1/4

Very Funny Danielson/McGuinness Segment; Funny Sweet & Sour Inc. Segment​


----------



## Spartanlax

El Generico was DEFINITELY MVP of the entire tournament; it's just more subtle since he was on the losing side of the finals. Those ratings are pretty spot on, although I'd go a bit lower on Quack/Claudio and the 6MM (live, I loved it, but on DVD I thought it was okay).

EDIT- The $10,000 eight man tag is such a ridiculously fun match, especially due to the Briscoes and the crowd.


----------



## watts63

Does anybody have star ratings on...

wXw:

16 Carat Gold Tournament '07 Night Two & Three
Full Force 6
True Colors '07
Payback 2
Dead End VII
wXw vs. NOAH 2006

I'm really interested about those shows.
---------------------------------------------

*King of Europe Cup '07 Night Two*

*Finals*
Doug Williams vs. Nigel McGuinness ****-****1/4 (MVP of The KOEC Tournament: No Doubt Nigel McGuinness; Great Match With Probably One of My Favorite Endings)

*Six Man Elimination Tag Team Match*
Claudio Castagnoli, Ares & Trent Acid vs. El Generico, Martin Stone & Atsushi Aoki *** (Solid Match)

*Semi-Finals*
Doug Williams vs. Matt Sydal ***-***1/4

*Semi-Finals*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Davey Richards *** (DAMN! ROH Defeats PWG...Anyways, Wish It Was Longer)

*2nd Round*
Matt Sydal vs. Ryo Saito **3/4 (Disappointing)

*2nd Round*
Davey Richards vs. Go Shiozaki ***3/4 (ROH...Book This Match)

*2nd Round*
PAC vs. Nigel McGuinness ***1/2-***3/4 (Really Enjoyed The Story of This Match)

*2nd Round*
Chris Hero vs. Doug Williams ***1/4​


----------



## Honor™

can someone tell me some matches which Bryan Danielson finished with the Traingle choke?? Yeah, its a long story


----------



## Sephiroth

Honor™ said:


> can someone tell me some matches which Bryan Danielson finished with the Traingle choke?? Yeah, its a long story


i don't think he's ever won a match with it.


----------



## -Mystery-

Watts, I got the 16 carat gold tournament in the mail this past weekend. I'm going to try and watch it this weekend but with it being 10 hours long and all I can't make any promises.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Sephiroth said:


> i don't think he's ever won a match with it.


Vs. Sydal, vs. Quackenbush, vs. Rave I believe, vs. Pac.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Yup, Rave tapped out to it.


----------



## watts63

*ROH New Frontiers*

*ROH World Championship*
Austin Aries (c) vs. Spanky ****1/4 (Terrific Match)

*ROH Pure Championship*
Samoa Joe (c) vs. James Gibson ****1/4 (3rd Greatest Pure Title Match I Ever Seen)

CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer **3/4 (Damn I Would Love To See Punk vs. McGuinness; Disappointing Match)

Shane Hagadorn vs. Davey Andrews vs. Masked New York Superstar DUD (100% Not Interested in Watching This Match)

Alex Shelley vs. Roderick Strong **** (Great Match; Damn Shame That Match Doesn't Get Talked About Compared To Their Final Showdown Match)

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs (c) vs. Dunn & Marcos **3/4-***

Homicide vs. Kevin Steen ***-***1/4 (DANGEROUS~! Moment)

Loc vs. Cheech **1/2

Jimmy Rave & Fast Eddie vs. El Generico & Sal Rinuaro **3/4 (Damn I Miss The Embassy)​


----------



## bmxmadb53

MrPaiMei said:


> Yup, Rave tapped out to it.


Rave's a pussy.

And...

KOECUP really isn't that great. I suggest nobody order it that hasn't. Please please keep your money. I mean its not terrible, but its not worth it.


----------



## watts63

bmxmadb53 said:


> Rave's a pussy.
> 
> And...
> 
> KOECUP really isn't that great. I suggest nobody order it that hasn't. Please please keep your money. I mean its not terrible, but its not worth it.


Yeah it really didn't reach my expectations even tho Night Two was good, but Night One was very disappointing.


----------



## Future Star

bmxmadb53 said:


> Rave's a pussy.
> 
> And...
> 
> KOECUP really isn't that great. I suggest nobody order it that hasn't. Please please keep your money. I mean its not terrible, but its not worth it.


So i guess your hopes were let WAY down from this, especially after the long wait you had for it


----------



## bmxmadb53

Future Star said:


> So i guess your hopes were let WAY down from this, especially after the long wait you had for it


Yeah pretty much.


----------



## watts63

*FIP Heatstroke '05 Night One*

*FIP Heavyweight Championship*
Homicide (c) vs. Steve Madison ***1/2

*Student vs. Teacher*
CM Punk vs. Ace Steel ***1/4

Antonio "M.V.P." Banks & Rainman vs. Sean & Phil Davis **1/4-**1/2

Samoa Joe vs. Spanky ***1/2

Adam Pearce vs. Sal Rinauro ***

James Gibson vs. Tony Mamaluke **** (Pure Wrestling My Friends, Pure Wrestling)

*Four Way Fray*
Roderick Strong vs. Jerrelle Clark vs. Azreial vs. Jay Fury **3/4-***

Jimmy Rave & Fast Eddie vs. Dunn & Marcos **1/2-**3/4

*NOTE: This Show is The Retail Stores (Best Buy) Version; Heel Dave Prazak Rules!*​
I would be doing star ratings on FIP Heatstroke Night Two but Best Buy fucked up my order. So I'll be doing star ratings on SHIMMER Vol. 3 & 4 soon.


----------



## -Mystery-

Watts, I heard you make mention of wanting to see Punk/Nigel, well they wrestled in 2004 for IWA-MS.

http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/main/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=prodshow&ref=dvd0074


----------



## watts63

*SHIMMER Vol. 3*

Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze ****

Rebecca Knox vs. Allison Danger ***3/4

Shantelle Taylor vs. Cheerleader Melissa ***3/4-****

Lexie Fyle vs. MsChif ***1/4

Lorelei Lee vs. Malia Nosaka ***-***1/4

*Three Way Dance*
Cindy Rogers vs. Amber O'Neal vs. Tiana Ringer *

Rain vs. Nikki Roxx **1/2

*Note: This is The Retail Store Verison of The Show*​
-------------------------

*SHIMMER Vol. 4*

Daizee Haze vs. Rebecca Knox ***1/2

*Falls Count Anywhere*
Cheerleader Melissa vs. MsChif ****1/4 (They Fought Everywhere Including The Streets of Chicago; An Awesome Match Fueled By Hate)

Rain vs. Sara Del Rey ***1/2

Allison Danger vs. Tiana Ringer ***-***1/4

Malia Hosaka & Lexie Fyle vs. Cindy Rogers & Lorelei Lee **3/4-***

Shantelle Taylor vs. Ann Brookstone *3/4

Amber O'Neal vs. Nikki Roxx **

*Note: Retail Store Verison; I Am Now Officially A SHIMMER Mark LOL*​
---------------------------------

*ROH Nowhere To Run*

*Steel Cage Grudge Match*
Jimmy Rave vs. CM Punk ****

*ROH World Championship*
Austin Aries (c) vs. Bryan Danielson ****1/4 (PUT THE BELT BACK ON ARIES~!)

Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana ***1/4-***1/2

Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious ***1/2

Homicide vs. Doug Williams ***3/4

Chad Collyer vs. Jimmy Jacobs **1/2

James Gibson vs. BJ Whitmer ***3/4

*One of My Favorite ROH Shows of All-Time*​
-------------------------

*CHIKARA Maximum Overdraft*

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Gran Akuma & Icarus ***1/4 (Damn That Was Disappointing)

*NWA World Junior Heavyweight Championship*
Mike Quackenbush (c) vs. Black Tiger IV ***1/2-***3/4

Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Lince Dorado & El Pantera ***1/2 (CHIKARA Special Owns Hero)

*CHIKARA Young Lion's Cup Championship*
Chuck Taylor (c) vs. Drake Younger ***1/4-***1/2

La Parkita vs. Payaso Del Futuro DUD (Skipped It Because I Didn't Care For It)

Worker, Solider & Fire Ant vs. Delirious, Cheech & Cloudy ***1/4

*Two Out of Three Falls*
Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey ***1/2

Shayne Hawke vs. Billy Roc 3/4* (Damn They Sucked)

Eddie Kingston vs. Ricochet ***

Shane Matthews & Jagged vs El Hijo Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr. **1/2

*Great Promos From 2.0 & Eddie Kingston (POTYC)*​


----------



## Master of Spike

My ROH Driven Star Ratings:

Roderick Strong, Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Delirious, Erick Stevens & Matt Cross- *** 1/2

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Matt Sydal- ***

BJ Whitmer vs. Naomichi Marufuji- ***

Brent Albright vs. Pelle Primeau- 1/2 * 

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico- *** 3/4

Takeshi Morishima vs. Jimmy Rave- *

Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson- **** 3/4


Overall: ** 3/4


----------



## -Mystery-

Master of Spike said:


> My ROH Driven Star Ratings:
> 
> Roderick Strong, Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Delirious, Erick Stevens & Matt Cross- *** 1/2
> 
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Matt Sydal- ***
> 
> BJ Whitmer vs. Naomichi Marufuji- ***
> 
> Brent Albright vs. Pelle Primeau- 1/2 *
> 
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico- *** 3/4
> 
> Takeshi Morishima vs. Jimmy Rave- *
> 
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson- **** 3/4
> 
> 
> Overall: ** 3/4


How do you get an overall rating of **3/4 with 4 matches over 3 stars and one match close to 5 stars?


----------



## Master of Spike

Because the World Title Match was the most important match and beacause of the fact, that this Match was so bad, it draged the PPV down. Without the Title Match, I would give the PPV *** 1/4 but the Match was on the card.

Or isn´t it appropriate to give the World Titel Match the biggest wheigt in the review?


----------



## -GP-

Master of Spike said:


> Because the World Title Match was the most important match and beacause of the fact, that this Match was so bad, it draged the PPV down. Without the Title Match, I would give the PPV *** 1/4 but the Match was on the card.
> 
> Or isn´t it appropriate to give the World Titel Match the biggest wheigt in the review?


I see what you're saying, but the way i see it, that match was just a squash to put over Morishima for the people who don't watch ROH DVDs (just like Albright/Primeau).
I understand your way of thinking, but the Main Event was Nigel/Danielson, and when you accept those two as being squashes, then i don't think they should play much of a role towards the overall rating...
I don't give overall ratings, but i think it was definitely above **3/4...that's not even average, whereas i thought Driven was a very good PPV, one of the best of the year


----------



## Master of Spike

I see what you mean.

This is the way I calculated this PPV:

Roderick Strong, Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Delirious, Erick Stevens & Matt Cross- *** 1/2 X 1

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Matt Sydal- *** X 1

BJ Whitmer vs. Naomichi Marufuji- *** X 1

Brent Albright vs. Pelle Primeau- 1/2 * X 1

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico- *** 3/4 X 3

Takeshi Morishima vs. Jimmy Rave- * X 5 ( ? )

Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson- **** 3/4 X 4 ( ? )


45,25/16 = 2,83 = 

Overall: ** 3/4


Is the X 5 for the Title Match to much? Because I usually rate a World Title Match X 5. It is difficult to differentiate between a " real " World Title Match and a Squash World Title Match, you understand my point of view?


----------



## -GP-

Yeah, i get it, but i wouldn't put a X5 multiplier on it...maybe a X2 or a X3 at most, because it wasn't a hyped match, it wasn't something the PPV was centred around and it was, when all is said and done, a squash - and a decent one at that for what it was...

Again, i see where you're coming from - why would a guy get a title shot if he was gonna get squashed and we all knew it? - but that's what happened...i don't know...definitely above **3/4 for me though...math may not add up for more than that, but i definitely enjoyed watching it more than **3/4


----------



## Sephiroth

Master of Spike said:


> Is the X 5 for the Title Match to much? Because I usually rate a World Title Match X 5. It is difficult to differentiate between a " real " World Title Match and a Squash World Title Match, you understand my point of view?


i think you're expecting way too much from the ROH title defense. there was no build to it, no promos, no hype, nothing. i'd say X2 simply because it was a title match tho.

if you want to give matches a higher emphasis than others, do it on the ones that have build or have been building too over the PPVs. like Danielson vs. McGuinness stemmed from Respect is Earned and was the main event. then since whoever wins gets a title shot at the 3rd PPV so the Title match at the 3rd PPV is going to be REALLY important because of the #1 contender's match and how it's being built to. same goes for Briscoes vs. Generico/Steen ladder match. those two matches are the ones you should be putting X5 on in the 3rd PPV. 

i've never seen anyone base their overall on multipliers and star ratings like that before. pretty creative.

but Danielson vs. McGuinness is the one you should put X5 on. X2 for Claudio vs. Sydal since their singles match stemmed from the tag match from RIE.


----------



## watts63

Sephiroth said:


> i think you're expecting way too much from the ROH title defense. there was no build to it, no promos, no hype, nothing. i'd say X2 simply because it was a title match tho.


Well actually their was a Jimmy Rave promo with a highlight reel of him on the PPV to hype the title match.


----------



## ROH

Master of Spike said:


> I see what you mean.
> 
> This is the way I *calculated* this PPV:
> 
> Roderick Strong, Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Delirious, Erick Stevens & Matt Cross- *** 1/2 X 1
> 
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Matt Sydal- *** *X 1*
> 
> BJ Whitmer vs. Naomichi Marufuji- *** X 1
> 
> Brent Albright vs. Pelle Primeau- 1/2 * X 1
> 
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico- *** 3/4 *X 3*
> 
> Takeshi Morishima vs. Jimmy Rave- * *X 5* ( ? )
> 
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson- **** 3/4 *X 4* ( ? )
> 
> 
> *45,25/16 = 2,83 =
> 
> Overall: ** 3/4*
> 
> 
> Is the X 5 for the Title Match to much? Because I usually rate a World Title Match X 5. It is difficult to differentiate between a " real " World Title Match and a Squash World Title Match, you understand my point of view?


LOL

What the _fuck_ is this?


----------



## Blasko

Master of Spike said:


> I see what you mean.
> 
> This is the way I calculated this PPV:
> 
> Roderick Strong, Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Delirious, Erick Stevens & Matt Cross- *** 1/2 X 1
> 
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Matt Sydal- *** X 1
> 
> BJ Whitmer vs. Naomichi Marufuji- *** X 1
> 
> Brent Albright vs. Pelle Primeau- 1/2 * X 1
> 
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico- *** 3/4 X 3
> 
> Takeshi Morishima vs. Jimmy Rave- * X 5 ( ? )
> 
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson- **** 3/4 X 4 ( ? )
> 
> 
> 45,25/16 = 2,83 =
> 
> Overall: ** 3/4
> 
> 
> Is the X 5 for the Title Match to much? Because I usually rate a World Title Match X 5. It is difficult to differentiate between a " real " World Title Match and a Squash World Title Match, you understand my point of view?


 I've seen some weird star ratings...

But this is beyond bazaar.


----------



## Guest

It looks like SMV have fucked up. http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/main/...ef=97518&sid=0q71k1947i4ixehj6zh882g5931w3sx9


----------



## Platt

Just ordered the latest 2 IWA:MS shows and TOD:FF and thanks to SMV's fuck up it was only $51 shipped


----------



## Claymore

David said:


> It looks like SMV have fucked up. http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/main/...ef=97518&sid=0q71k1947i4ixehj6zh882g5931w3sx9


What was the fuck up?


----------



## Platt

Claymore said:


> What was the fuck up?


They had the show up for $0, they just fixed it a few minutes ago.


----------



## musdy

Claymore said:


> What was the fuck up?


BJ Whitmer


----------



## Claymore

Platt said:


> They had the show up for $0, they just fixed it a few minutes ago.


And you got it at that price....Nice


----------



## Sephiroth

musdy said:


> *B*iggest *J*obber *Whitmer*


fix'd.

anyways, question for those that have bought the Guest Booker dvds. are there any extras or anything, or is JUST the "Guest Booker with ???" as the main feature


----------



## X/L/AJ

Just ordered TOD:FF & the 2007 Chris Cash show from SMV. Once I get paid tomorrow I may pick up the recent Mid-South shows I need directly from IWA as I think their sale is still going on.


----------



## watts63

*FIP Heatstroke '05 Night Two*

*Punk's Last Match in FIP*
Roderick Strong vs. CM Punk ****1/4-****1/2 (This Was Better Than Their ROH Encounters)

*FIP Heavyweight Championship*
Homicide (c) vs. Tony Mamaluke ***1/2 (Very Good Pure Wrestling Match)

*FIP Tag Team Championship*
Jimmy Rave & Fast Eddie (c) vs. Spanky & Sal Rinauro ***1/2-***3/4 (Surprisingly A Very Good)

Antonio Banks vs. Rainman *

Adam Pearce vs. Azrieal **3/4

*Three Way Tag Team Match*
Jerrelle Clark & Jay Fury vs. Dunn & Marcos vs. Sean & Phil Davis **

Samoa Joe vs. Ace Steel ***-***1/4

Steve Madison & Erick Stevens vs. Masked Fippers #4 & #5 DUD (Simple Squash)

*Retail Store Verison*​


----------



## Sephiroth

watts63 said:


> Fast Eddie ***1/2-***3/4
> ​


gtfo. how? why?


----------



## watts63

Sephiroth said:


> gtfo. how? why?


Fast Eddie did ok but it was Spanky, Sal Rinauro, Jimmy Rave & Dave Prazak that made the match. Fast Eddie only contributed to the ending & throwing Sal up on the ceiling (the celing was so low that barely anyone did any aerial moves).


----------



## KingKicks

watts63 said:


> *FIP Heatstroke '05 Night Two*
> 
> *Punk's Last Match in FIP*
> Roderick Strong vs. CM Punk ****1/4-****1/2 (This Was Better Than Their ROH Encounters)​


Better then their ROH encounters!, i have to see that as both of their ROH matches are favorites of mine.


----------



## McQueen

To be honest I saw a match between Fast Eddie and (of all people Dunn) in FIP that I actually almost rated ***. I think it was at Violence is the Answer, it was suprisingly not complete crap like I expected.


----------



## Guest

Sephiroth said:


> fix'd.
> 
> anyways, question for those that have bought the Guest Booker dvds. are there any extras or anything, or is JUST the "Guest Booker with ???" as the main feature


I don't know about Guest Booker with Kevin Sullivan as I only have the downloaded version of it. Guest Booker with Gabe has no extras.


----------



## Tom

Just ordered 4 shows from SMV;

-IWA-MS DVD September 16, 2007 "Beginning Of The End" - Sellersburg, IN
-IWA-MS DVD September 7, 2007 "Blood is Thicker Than Water 2007" - Plainfield, IN
-CZW DVD September 15, 2007 "TOD: Fast Forward" - Smyrna, DE
-CZW DVD September 8, 2007 "2007 Chri$ Ca$h Memorial Show" - Philadelphia, PA


----------



## RINGofHONOR_02

> THE BIG 10 SALE- $10 DVD'S, TICKETS, & 10% OFF
> Friday, September 28, 2007
> 
> 
> 
> THE BIG 10 SALE
> 
> Over 100 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale, General Admission tickets to live events during the month of October & November for only $10 each, plus save 10% off your next order.
> 
> You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:
> 
> 
> -The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
> -Road to the Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will battle for the ROH Title)
> -Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
> -Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
> -All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)
> 
> -One Year Anniversary 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles with the winner get a shot at the ROH Title, Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven, Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. The Amazing Red & AJ Styles ROH Tag Team Title Match)
> -Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
> -Wrestlerave '03 6/28/03 (Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match, Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor, CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels)
> -Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
> -Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)
> 
> -ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Punk & Cabana vs. The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles, Homicide vs. Danielson)
> -World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
> -Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match)
> -All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide, Austin Aries vs. Low Ki)
> -Final Battle 2004 12/26/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)
> 
> -It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
> -Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
> -Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
> -Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
> -Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
> -Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05 (Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana Pure Title Match; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
> -Escape From New York 7/9/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong ROH Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries, Homicide vs. Jay Lethal)
> -The Homecoming 7/23/05 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave Street Fight)
> -Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels vs. James Gibson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Elimination Match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide)
> -Punk: The Final Chapter 8/13/05 (CM Punk's ROH farewell vs. Colt Cabana; Matt Hardy vs. Roderick Strong; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki & Homicide)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
> -Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
> -Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match, Embassy vs. Generation Next No DQ Six Man Tag)
> -This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
> 
> -Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave & Abyss; Daniels vs. Joe vs. Cabana vs. Homicide)
> -Vendetta 11/5/05- (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss, & Prince Nana vs. Austin Aries, AJ Styles, Jack Evans, & Matt Sydal in an 8 Man Tag Team War)
> 
> 
> -Hell Freezes Over 1/14/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. BJ Whitmer, AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal)
> -Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Aries & Strong vs. Danielson & Lethal for the ROH Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki; Trios Tournament 2006)
> -Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
> -Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
> 
> -Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
> -Best in the World 3/25/06 (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans; Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley)
> -The 100th Show 4/15/06 (Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce, & BJ Whitmer vs. Chris Hero, Necro Butcher, & Super Dragon; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
> -How We Roll 5/12/06 (ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. NWA Champion Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Jay Briscoe vs. Austin Aries, Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong)
> -Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
> -Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
> -Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
> -Death Before Dishonor IV 7/15/06 (ROH vs. CZW Cage of Death; Bryan Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt ROH World Title Match)
> -War of the Wire II 7/28/06 (BJ Whitmer vs. Necro Butcher Barbed Wire Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide vs. Austin Aries vs. Delirious; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong, & Jack Evans)
> -Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
> -Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
> -Fight of the Century 8/5/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Match; KENTA vs. Davey Richards; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans & Matt Sydal vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Irish Airborne Tag Title Ultimate Endurance Match)
> -Unified 8/12/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness Title Unification Match; Aries & Strong vs. The Briscoes Tag Title Match; Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki)
> -Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
> -Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title 2/3 Falls Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match; Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
> 
> -Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
> -Glory By Honor V Night 1 9/15/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Samoa Joe vs. Roderick Strong; Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards; Christopher Daniels vs. Nigel McGuinness)
> -Glory By Honor V Night 2 9/16/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA ROH World Title Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness GHC Title Match; Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli for the Tag Titles)
> -Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
> -Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
> -Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
> -Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite
> -Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
> -Bloodlust Vol. 1- ROH’s Bloodiest Matches
> -Best of The Briscoe Brothers- Tag Team Excellence
> -Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
> -Do or Die II & III
> -Do or Die IV
> 
> -Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
> -Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
> -Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
> -Secrets of the Ring with Dusty Rhodes
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
> 
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Mitchell
> -Straight Shootin' with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 1
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with One Man Gang
> -Straight Shootin' with The Fantastics
> -Straight Shootin' with Butch Reed
> -Straight Shootin' with The Midnight Express
> -Straight Shootin' with Skandar Akbar
> -Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
> -Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero
> -Straight Shootin' with Ken Patera
> -Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
> -Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard
> -Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
> -Straight Shootin' with Paul Ellering
> -Straight Shootin' with Mr. Fuji



I've been waiting for this sale to come back around, I think i'll be picking up a few titles.



> NEW MERCHANDISE
> 
> The following items are now in stock and can be ordered in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Full Impact Pro ’International Impact Phase 2’ Crystal River, FL 4/21/07 (DVD)
> 
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Mad Man Pondo in a Bar Room Brawl for the FIP Tag Titles; Erick Stevens vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Florida Heritage Title; Shingo vs. Yamato, Delirious vs. Jigsaw; plus more.
> 1. Larry Sweeney vs. Seth Delay
> 2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jerrelle Clark
> 3. The Heartbreak Express vs. The YRR of Kenny King & Chasyn Rance
> 4. Delirious vs. Jigsaw
> 5. Erick Stevens vs. Nigel McGuinness (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match)
> 6. Shingo vs. Yamato (Dragon Gate Challenge)
> 7. Roderick Strong vs. Sal Rinauro (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)
> 8. The Briscoe Bros. vs. Necro Butcher & Mad Man Pondo (FIP Tag Team Title Match - Bar Room Brawl)
> 
> Before They Were Stars- Best of Samoa Joe (DVD)
> 
> BRUTAL! DOMINATING! INTENSE!
> 
> 
> Three words that capture the essence of one of the fastest rising stars in professional wrestling today - Samoa Joe!
> 
> 
> He's the "Samoan Submission Machine" of TNA Wrestling and a legend in Ring of Honor. He's held dozens of championships, been bestowed with numerous accolades, and has been awarded more 5 Star matches by the Wrestling Observer than any other American performer in the past 5 years.
> 
> 
> He has become one of the most sought after and beloved pro wrestlers on the planet today and truly one of a kind.
> 
> 
> He is SAMOA JOE and this is where the legend all started. . .
> 
> 
> For the first time ever, you can witness Joe’s earliest moments and witness the transformation from Hawaiian shirt wearing, fire dancing, fun-loving Islander to powerhouse brawler, submission master and self proclaimed baddest mother$%#@*% on the planet!
> 
> 
> The following matches are included on this DVD:
> 1. Early Samoa Joe matches
> 2. Samoa Joe vs. Sakoda
> 3. Samoa Joe vs. Vic Grimes
> 4. Rob Van Dam vs. Christopher Daniels
> 5. Samoa Joe calls out Daniels
> 6. Samoa Joe vs. Bison Smith
> 7. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels
> 8. Rob Van Dam vs. Mikey Henderson
> 9. Samoa Joe attacks John Cena
> 10. Samoa Joe vs. Tommy Dreamer
> 11. Samoa Joe vs. Sean O'Haire
> 12. Samoa Joe, Mikey Henderson, & Jim Steele vs The Guerreros
> 13. Samoa Joe vs. Mike Knox
> 14. Samoa Joe vs. Tony Jones
> 15. Samoa Joe vs. Konnan
> 16. Samoa Joe, Solo Shika, & Skulu vs. The Outlaws
> 17. Samoa Joe vs. Frankie Kazarian vs. B-Boy
> 
> Pro Wrestling Ultimate Insiders Presents Doin' Time With New Jack (2 Disc Set)
> 
> Five tag team title reigns, 4 justifiable homicides, 3 hours of interview, 2 pieces of fried chicken, 1 frightened reporter...Doin' Time with New Jack.
> 
> Where New Jack goes, controversy follows. Since his time as a bounty hunter with 4 justifiable homicides to his training as a professional wrestler to his rise to national prominence in Smokey Mountain Wrestling, his rise to superstardom in ECW, and his rise to legendary status due to his run ins with opponents and the law, New Jack has lived up to his reputation as wrestling's Original Gangsta. Now, for the first time ever in an international release, Jerome Young sits down and lays it all on the line as he discusses the career and the controversies of his alter ego, New Jack. Packed with hours of bonus footage and matches it's safe to say that fans will never look at New Jack, or the wrestling industry the same, after doin' some time with New Jack!
> 
> 
> Bonus footage: Includes some of New Jack's most extreme and controversial matches from XPW, including the legendary "Free Fall" match against Vic Grimes. New Jack also takes you into the heart of South Central Los Angeles for a day.
> 
> Best of Deathmatch Wrestling Vol. 6- West Coast Warfare (DVD)
> 
> The Best of Deathmatch Wrestling series heads out to Southern California to take in the warm sun, sights, and VIOLENCE!
> 
> 
> It was supposed to be 8 of the West Coast’s best battling each other for the title "King of the Deathmatch" but when deathmatch legend, and East Coast king, Ian Rotten heard about the tournament, he DEMANDED to be part of it.
> 
> 
> WITNESS A 10,000 THUMBTACK DEATHMATCH!
> GASPAT A BEDS & BATS OF BARBED WIRE DEATHMATCH!
> SCREAM WHEN YOU WITNESS THE SHOPPING CART OF DEATH MATCH!
> BE TERRIFIED BY THE 4 CORNERS OF PAIN !
> AND THAT’S JUST ROUND ONE!
> 
> 
> THE HORROR CONTINUES AS THE BRAVE SOULS WHO CAN MAKE IT PAST THEIR CHALLENGERS WILL HAVE TO FACE OFF IN EVEN MORE GRUESOME MATCHES AND THE TWO LUCKY TO MAKE IT ALL THE WAY TO THE FINALS WILL HAVE TO BATTLE IT OUT IN A NO-ROPE BARBED WIRE MATCH SEEMINGLY CONCOCTED BY THE DEVIL HIMSELF!
> PLUS – BRUTAL BONUS BOUTS including a DOUBLE DOG COLLAR CHAIN MATCH & THREE MORE DEATHMATCHES!!!!!!
> 
> 
> "THIS INSANITY HAS TO BE SEEN TO BE BELIEVED! THESE #$%&*@ ARE CRAZY! "
> - Fan In Attendance At Show
> 
> 
> THIS FAN’S WORDS MAY HAVE BEEN CENSORED – BUT THE ACTION IS 100% UNCENSORED!
> 
> WWE Summer Slam 2007 (DVD)
> 
> 1. Kane vs. Finlay
> 2. I-C Title Match: Umaga vs. Kennedy vs. Carlito
> 3. Rey Mysterio vs. Chavo Guerrero
> 4. WWE Diva Battle Royal
> 5. Beer Drinking Contest: MVP vs. Matt Hardy
> 6. ECW Title Match: John Morrison vs. CM Punk
> 7. Triple H vs. King Booker
> 8. World Title Match: The Great Khali vs. Batista
> 9. WWE Title Match: John Cena vs. Randy Orton


The Samoa Joe DVD looks interesting.


----------



## KingKicks

I'm really interested in that Joe DVD.


----------



## watts63

Samoa Joe's So Cal Matches. I'm definetly interested in that.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

I have a question about IVP video. Do their DVDs play fine. I don't know what region ROH DVDs are but they work fine on my DVD player so are IVP Video DVDs the same region?? Aren't they DVD-Rs or DVD+Rs?? 

thanks for any answers.


----------



## musdy

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> I have a question about IVP video. Do their DVDs play fine. I don't know what region ROH DVDs are but they work fine on my DVD player so are IVP Video DVDs the same region?? Aren't they DVD-Rs or DVD+Rs??
> 
> thanks for any answers.


DVD-R, it plays on all DVD players


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

musdy said:


> DVD-R, it plays on all DVD players



Okay cool thanks a lot. I'm pretty sure that I'm going to take advantage of their 10 for 25 dollars sale or at least grab a couple DVDs to test them out and get more later if I'm satisfied.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

I can't wait for this order to arrive. Just bought all these DVDs on IVP Video.
1. & 2. NJPW 1994 Super J Cup (2 Discs)
[101]

3. ROH invades Japan V.1 (IVP Custom Comp)
[4464

4. Best of Misawa vs. Kawada V.06
[5171]

5. Best of AJPW Triple Crown V.08
[5115]

6. Best of Kobashi vs. Kawada V.1
[630]

7. Best of AJPW Triple Crown V.07
[5114]

8. Best of Kobashi vs. Misawa V.4
[5165]

9. Best of Kobashi vs. Misawa V.2
[5163]

10. ROH Invades Japan V.2 (IVP Custom Comp)
[5088]

11. Also got the Puro sampler. I think that will be the best quarter I've ever spent. Fuck vending machines and arcades.

If anyone else has any of these, what do you think of it?? How's this order? I did my research and tried to pick the top 10 that I want right now. There's hundreds more I could have picked but of course this won't be the last time I shop there if all goes well. 

The thought of the Misawa/Kobashi compilations is making my mouth water right now.


----------



## McQueen

IPV is pretty goodwhen it comes to customer service so I doubt you'll have a problem with them. Review ROH Invades Japan v.2 for me please.

*Race to the Top Tournament: Night Two*

*El Generico vs Chris Hero - *** 1/4*
_Nice big man/little man underdog match and good use of Hero's gimmick to keep the match entertaining throughout as well as to leave openings for Generico hot comeback._

*Davey Richards vs Pelle Primaeu - ** 3/4*
_Quasi-squash match but it was fun aside from one really lame looking headscissors to the outside spot in the beginning of the match._

*Jack Evans vs Brent Albright - ***
_I'm not an Albright fan but I actually thought he held this match together. My main problem with it was the styles clash and the fact not a damn thing Jack did offensively seemed credible enough to even do any damage all match._

*Claudio Castignoli vs Mike Quackenbush - *** 1/2*
_Lucha flavored fun, liked you'd expect from these two. Not their hottest match up though but still very good._


*BJ Whitmer vs Erick Stevens vs Kevin Steen vs Matt Cross vs Jigsaw vs Hallowicked - ****
_Spoiler: This match was driven by spots but Whitmer's frustration and Steen's um... Steeness really makes this stand out as opposed to most 6MM's. And HOLY SHIT! I don't remember Cross botching anything. Not as fun as the 6MM from FYF: Dayton or GTGM_

*Davey Richards vs El Generico - *** 1/2*
_Another fun match as you'd expect and these two work pretty well together. I'm enjoying the Benoit-esque version of Richards a lot more than the KENTA-esque one. BRAINBUSTAHHH! = extra ratings._

*Jack Evans vs Claudio Castignoli - ****
_Another big/man small match for Evans but this time he has a guy used to keeping up with lucha style competitors so it works a lot better than the last match. Nifty finish as well._

*Team Danielson vs Team McGuinness - *** 1/2*
_Pretty good 8-man tag. Could have done without some of the storyline stuff thrown in like Delirious attacking Roddy and the finish which I thought was fairly unnessessary (I guess it helps Danielson's ego of his gimmick I suppose) but I really enjoyed some of the sequences in the match. Especially Briscoe/Briscoe to Briscoes/Everyone and Nigel vs Aries/Danielson/Sydal._

*El Generico vs Claudio Castignoli - *** 3/4*
_Really fun finals for the tournament. Each guy was able to work with each other and provide a really entertaing match, hot finishing sequence as well._

*Overall Show Rating: *** (Solid Show)*​


----------



## Got Pigment?

I'm sure this has been asked before but I didn't feel like reading through over a thousand pages for an answer.

Which ROH DVD's will have the best matches featuring CM Punk?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KingKicks

Got Pigment? said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before but I didn't feel like reading through over a thousand pages for an answer.
> 
> Which ROH DVD's will have the best matches featuring CM Punk?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


ROH Reborn Stage Two (Briscoes vs. Punk and Cabana)
ROH World Title Classic (Joe vs. Punk)
ROH Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 (Punk and Cabana vs. Briscoes)
ROH Death Before Dishonor II Part 2 (Punk and Steel vs. Maff and Whitmer - Street Fight)
ROH Joe vs. Punk II (Joe vs. Punk)
ROH All Star Extravaganza II (Joe vs. Punk)
ROH Nowhere To Run (Rave vs. Punk - Cage Match)
ROH Future Is Now (Strong vs. Punk)
ROH Death Before Dishonor III (Aries vs. Punk)
ROH Escape From New York (Strong vs. Punk)
ROH Redemption (Joe vs. Daniels vs. Gibson vs. Punk)

Probably missing some but they are some of my favorites


----------



## Got Pigment?

Benjo™ said:


> ROH Reborn Stage Two (Briscoes vs. Punk and Cabana)
> ROH World Title Classic (Joe vs. Punk)
> ROH Joe vs. Punk II (Joe vs. Punk)
> ROH All Star Extravaganza II (Joe vs. Punk)


Which of those, if any, have the hour-long draw between Joe and Punk?


----------



## StraightEdge

Got Pigment? said:


> Which of those, if any, have the hour-long draw between Joe and Punk?


"World Title Classic" & "Joe Vs Punk II" have the One- Hour Draws between Punk & Joe.


----------



## KingKicks

The match at World Title Classic and at Joe vs. Punk II were hour long draws but the Joe vs. Punk II encounter was the beter match imo.


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA Time Will Prove Everything*

Gran Akuma & Icarus vs. Lince Dorado & Sicodelico Jr. *3/4 (Damn They All Were Terrible; After The Beginning, This Match Fell Apart So Fast; Can I See A Team FIST Match Without Botching?)

*King of Europe Cup Qualifier*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush ***3/4

Shane Storm & Jigsaw vs. Colin & Jimmy Olsen **3/4

Chris Hero vs. Ricochet ***1/2-***3/4 (Very Good Underdog Match)

Eddie Kingston, Ruckus, Joker & Sabian vs. Hallowicked, Worker, Solider & Fire Ant **** (Great 8 Man Tag)

Crossbones vs. Create-A-Wrestler **1/4

Brodie Lee vs. Equinox **1/4

Chuck Taylor vs. Billy Roc **3/4​


----------



## Obfuscation

^^^To my knowledge Cheech/Cloudy vs FIST was very mild in the botch department. So I suggest checking that one out if you want to see Icarus in a very good match.

2 Reccomendations from 05, 06 & 07 shows in ROH plz, aside from...

Manhatten Mayhem
DBD III
Sign Of Dishonor
Escape From New York
Showdown In Motown
Vendetta
Ring Of Homicide
Unified
GBH V Night 3
Survival Of The Fittest 06


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> ^^^To my knowledge Cheech/Cloudy vs FIST was very mild in the botch department. So I suggest checking that one out if you want to see Icarus in a very good match.


I seen that one, nothing special about that match to me. I remember giving it ***1/4.

Also I had never seen a FIST match that was ***3/4 or over.


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> I seen that one, nothing special about that match to me. I remember giving it ***1/4.
> 
> Also I had never seen a FIST match that was ***3/4 or over.


Awesome match to me. Cheech/Cloudy got really close and had that great feel to it. ****. Chikara isn't even about star ratings so its not really that big of a deal if they haven't had many "great" matches.


----------



## Sephiroth

Hailsabin said:


> Manhatten Mayhem
> DBD III
> Sign Of Dishonor
> Escape From New York
> Showdown In Motown
> Vendetta
> Ring Of Homicide
> Unified
> GBH V Night 3
> Survival Of The Fittest 06


2005: 3YA: Night 2, 3YA: Night 3, Final Showdown, *Nowhere to Run*, New Frontiers, Redemption, Punk: The Final Chapter, *Joe vs. Kobashi*, Unforgettable, This Means War, Steel Cage Warfare, Final Battle 2005

2006: Tag Wars 06, Dissension, 4YA, Dragon Gate Challenge, Supercard of Honor, *Better than our Best*, Weekend of Champions: Night 2, Destiny, Death before Dishonor IV, War of the Wire II, Fight of the Century, Anarchy in the UK, Honor Reclaims Boston, Chicago Spectacular: Night 2, International Challenge,* Final Battle 2006*

2007: FYF: NYC, FYF: Chicago, FYF: Liverpool, *FYF: Finale*, All Star Extravaganza III, Supercard of Honor II, Fighting Spirit,*Good Times Great Memories*, Domination, Live in Tokyo, Race to the Top: Night 2, Respect is Earned

Top Shows from those years you didn't mention.

*Bold* means best from that year

Underline means the two you should pick


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> Chikara isn't even about star ratings so its not really that big of a deal if they haven't had many "great" matches.


Yeah your right but FIST has never impressed one bit, I don't see the big deal about them as a team. Only in their single matches I became a fan of both men in the first place.

I'm watching the Christopher Daniels promo on Death Before Dishonor III, it was very cool that Daniels said PWG, the fans cheered it as they boo every other promotion Daniels named.


----------



## Obfuscation

GTGM was the #1 choice either way, but thanks all around. Your choices are almost all of the ones I really considered buying, lucky me



> Yeah your right but FIST has never impressed one bit, I don't see the big deal about them as a team. Only in their single matches I became a fan of both men in the first place.


I like them in tag and in singles just fine but you aren't the first guy I have seen say this. Except most people just bash on Icarus only and not Akuma though. Either way, their good enough for me and it seems like they will break up and drop the titles soon so you know, yeah.


----------



## Sephiroth

Akuma is such a dork sometimes . he'll have this little cocky smile where he looks goofy as hell and it makes me laugh. i thought he seemed more badass with the mask.


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> GTGM was the #1 choice either way, but thanks all around. Your choices are almost all of the ones I really considered buying, lucky me
> 
> 
> 
> I like them in tag and in singles just fine but you aren't the first guy I have seen say this. Except most people just bash on Icarus only and not Akuma though. Either way, their good enough for me and it seems like they will break up and drop the titles soon so you know, yeah.


Mostly it is Icarus' fault on botches but yeah Akuma does fuck up too. The sad part about it is that they had the belt for almost a year.



> Akuma is such a dork sometimes . he'll have this little cocky smile where he looks goofy as hell and it makes me laugh. i thought he seemed more badass with the mask.


He looks like a bald troll lol.


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> Mostly it is Icarus' fault on botches but yeah Akuma does fuck up too. The sad part about it is that they had the belt for almost a year.


From what I have seen, Akuma has always been solid in ring, he certainly is the better half but nothing against Icarus(even tho he does botch from time to time)

I like them having the gold for the year, personally its cool knowing that you think they will drop the belts on the last two defenses and it makes it more unpredicable, which I am all for. Plus as I said, I am quite a big fan of them as well.

I concur about the PWG mention in Daniels promo as well. ROH fans know that PWG is a great promotion too.


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> I concur about the PWG mention in Daniels promo as well. ROH fans know that PWG is a great promotion too.


And that what got me into PWG lol

Also what i seen in ROH, I definetly like to see Gran Akuma & Hallowicked team together in CHIKARA.


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> And that what got me into PWG lol
> 
> Also what i seen in ROH, I definetly like to see Gran Akuma & Hallowicked team together in CHIKARA.


Ha nice. I was watching PWG before I saw ROH, so hearing that was something nice and refreshing.

I would really like to see that, but personally Incoherence is such a good team I wouldn't want to risk breaking that up. Delirious and Wicked seem like they were made to be a team.


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> Ha nice. I was watching PWG before I saw ROH, so hearing that was something nice and refreshing.
> 
> I would really like to see that, but personally Incoherence is such a good team I wouldn't want to risk breaking that up. Delirious and Wicked seem like they were made to be a team.


They are made to be a team. Why ROH hasn't picked up on it, I don't know but I think it would be cool if Akuma & Hallowicked turn on their partners on the Bruised show.

I even heard a fan said "alright" to PWG lol.


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> They are made to be a team. Why ROH hasn't picked up on it, I don't know but I think it would be cool if Akuma & Hallowicked turn on their partners on the Bruised show.
> 
> I even heard a fan said "alright" to PWG lol.


Akuma & Wicked turning on there partners would twist all of the plans around in a BIG way. Would be cool, but would hurt some already made plans, such as Kingston(heel) vs Wicked(Face). If wicked turns, meaning he will be heel, it might make that match a bit different. Also they tag titles wouldn't have any champs either! 

Maybe Wicked/Akuma in FIP/ROH perhaps. I could see it there, I mean Jigsaw in the Vulture Squad happened(awesome, yet odd) so why not.


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> Akuma & Wicked turning on there partners would twist all of the plans around in a BIG way. Would be cool, but would hurt some already made plans, such as Kingston(heel) vs Wicked(Face). If wicked turns, meaning he will be heel, it might make that match a bit different. Also they tag titles wouldn't have any champs either!
> 
> Maybe Wicked/Akuma in FIP/ROH perhaps. I could see it there, I mean Jigsaw in the Vulture Squad happened(awesome, yet odd) so why not.


Damn your right. I really didn't think it through.

About the Vacant Tag Titles: TAG WORLD GRAND PRIX '07 BABY!


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> Damn your right. I really didn't think it through.
> 
> About the Vacant Tag Titles: TAG WORLD GRAND PRIX '07 BABY!


Ok now you are making me hope the titles get vacated, lolz. While I haven't seen it yeto I WILL buy it) I do miss the Tag World Gran Prix, mostly due to it being a rather cool idea. King Of Trios is nice, but just Tag World seems a lot more fun.

Tag World 07 or Incoherence with the belts...If I had to choose, I wouldn't know what to pick tbh.


----------



## watts63

Q: How did the BLK OUT/The Colony & Kingston/Hallowicked fued started?


----------



## Sephiroth

watts63 said:


> Q: How did the BLK OUT/The Colony & Kingston/Hallowicked fued started?


not completely sure, but BLK Out just beat the fuck out of the Colony and them wanting more. yeah...Fire Ant rocks tho


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> Q: How did the BLK OUT/The Colony & Kingston/Hallowicked fued started?


The (awesome) 8 man at Time Will Prove Everything, back in March. BLK OUT (all members) vs the Colony and Hallowicked.

It was like, the BLKOUT dominating the whole match, then the Colony + Wicked getting the fluke win (well, rollup). The BLKOUT were pissed and beat the crap out of them for months after.


----------



## ROH

Also, even if CHIKARA isn't about ratings and such, FIST suck, thy need to drop those belts ASAP. Even by CHIKARA standards, FIST are terrible.


----------



## Sephiroth

apparently everyone went from jerking off to FIST to hating them...

the IWC never fails to surprise me.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Sephiroth said:


> apparently everyone went from jerking off to FIST to hating them...
> 
> the IWC never fails to surprise me.


We can turn on people in a heartbeat.

Just ask Davey Richards.


----------



## Sephiroth

WillTheBloody said:


> We can turn on people in a heartbeat.
> 
> Just ask Davey Richards.


Davey says "I'm still winning"


----------



## Future Star

WillTheBloody said:


> We can turn on people in a heartbeat.
> 
> Just ask Davey Richards.


I like Richards, but just ask Sydal


----------



## ROH

Sephiroth said:


> apparently everyone went from jerking off to FIST to hating them...
> 
> the IWC never fails to surprise me.


For the record, I have never really liked FIST. Icarus isn't as bad as people say he is, but overall as a tag team they do suck.


----------



## watts63

Sephiroth said:


> apparently everyone went from jerking off to FIST to hating them...
> 
> the IWC never fails to surprise me.


I don't recall anyone on here actually "jerking off" to Akuma/Icarus as a team lol. 

I laugh everytime on commentary when they call FIST "the most dangerous tag team out there". Hell yeah they are dangerous when they are not having a good night (which is 3/4 of the time I watched them).


----------



## GenerationNeXt

The only reason I like FIST is cause they got a bad ass theme song, oh also cause I like Akuma alot. I'd like Icarus more if he was better in the ring, because he's can cut a good promo and Akuma can sometimes too.


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> The only reason I like FIST is cause they got a bad ass theme song, oh also cause I like Akuma alot. I'd like Icarus more if he was better in the ring, because he's can cut a good promo and Akuma can sometimes too.


That song does rule lol. I'll never forget the OLYMPIA promo. Icarus was excellent.


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> I don't recall anyone on here actually "jerking off" to Akuma/Icarus as a team lol.
> 
> I laugh everytime on commentary when they call FIST "the most dangerous tag team out there". Hell yeah they are dangerous when they are not having a good night (which is 3/4 of the time I watched them).


They only call them the most dangerous team in CHIKARA. Which is clearly false because Moscow and any other partner owns them in the dangerous department.


----------



## watts63

ROH said:


> They only call them the most dangerous team in CHIKARA. Which is clearly false because Moscow and any other partner owns them in the dangerous department.


Moscow & Dragon Dragon would be fucking deadly lol.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sephiroth said:


> apparently everyone went from jerking off to FIST to hating them...
> 
> the IWC never fails to surprise me.


I never "jerked off" to them, but I still find myself a fan of them. I never once ever really thought they were so bad as a team tbqh.


----------



## JD13

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> The only reason I like FIST is cause they got a bad ass theme song, oh also cause I like Akuma alot. I'd like Icarus more if he was better in the ring, because he's can cut a good promo and Akuma can sometimes too.


Its a cover of Blue Monday isnt it? the original New Order version is alot better.

And a Moscow/Dragon Dragon team would make me happy.


----------



## ROH

JD13 said:


> And a Moscow/Dragon Dragon team would make me scared.


Fixed.

---

To anyone that's seen both (on DVD/comp, not just live), which is better:

Nigel/Dragon (Driven)

OR

Mori/Dragon (MM2)


----------



## JD13

I meant to say fucking terrified, but i wasnt thinking straight because of all the Soviet cows and dragons.


----------



## Sephiroth

ROH said:


> Fixed.
> 
> ---
> 
> To anyone that's seen both (on DVD/comp, not just live), which is better:
> 
> Nigel/Dragon (Driven)
> 
> OR
> 
> Mori/Dragon (MM2)


i'm about to watch Mori vs. Dragon in a few minutes, i'll let you know then.


----------



## ROH

Sephiroth said:


> i'm about to watch Mori vs. Dragon in a few minutes, i'll let you know then.


Cheers.


----------



## watts63

Morishima vs. Albright ***3/4 (Damn You Sinclair)
Morishima vs. Castagnoli vs. Albright ***1/2 (Damn You Sinclair)
Morishima vs. Danielson ****1/2
Morishima vs. Castagnoli ***1/2 (Damn You Sinclair)



Spoiler



Castagnoli (three) & Albright (one) beated Morishima four times because Sinlcair fucked up. Damn I hate him.


----------



## WillTheBloody

watts63 said:


> Morishima vs. Albright ***3/4 (Damn You Sinclair)
> Morishima vs. Castagnoli vs. Albright ***1/2 (Damn You Sinclair)
> Morishima vs. Danielson ****1/2
> Morishima vs. Castagnoli ***1/2 (Damn You Sinclair)


What's up with the Sinclair hate?! I can't watch the matches until later, as I am at work.

EDIT: Ah, gotcha.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> Morishima vs. Albright ***3/4 (Damn You Sinclair)
> Morishima vs. Castagnoli vs. Albright ***1/2 (Damn You Sinclair)
> Morishima vs. Danielson ****1/2
> Morishima vs. Castagnoli ***1/2 (Damn You Sinclair)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Castagnoli (three) & Albright (one) beated Morishima four times because Sinlcair fucked up. Damn I hate him.


Where and how the hell did you see Morishima VS. Albright and Castagnoli Vs Morishima?


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Where and how the hell did you see Morishima VS. Albright and Castagnoli Vs Morishima?


The matches are up in the indy section right now.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> The matches are up in the indy section right now.


Oh, wow alright i'll check them out then lol.


----------



## X/L/AJ

Christ. I just watched Claudio vs Shima as I absolutely love Claudio so I figured why not. Claudio had a good showing but I was not fond of that match at all. Shima really did not impress me. Every time Claudio got a flurry going Shima would end it with a lariat. I really didn't think the match flowed well at all. Plus the ref was a fuckin moron. Claudio got the 3 ATLEAST twice that match. I can't wait till Shima drops that belt.


----------



## santo

Any good 2002 ROH recomendations?


----------



## Sephiroth

santo said:


> Any good 2002 ROH recomendations?


Round Robin Challenge
Road To The Title
Honor Invades Boston
All Star Extravaganza
Glory by Honor
Death Before Dishonor

i'd recommend Era of Honor Begins, but you just need to see the main event and you can just request it here. same with Night of the Butcher, but you just need to see London vs. Dragon and you can request that too


----------



## will94

A question for anyone that purchases FIP DVDs, is there a difference between the versions you buy from Highspots or FIP/ROH's online stores and the retail versions you can pick up at FYE, Best Buy, or anywhere else?

If so, how big of a difference is it? I've decided to collect Punk's appearances in FIP and had heard that the retail versions are edited/clipped.


----------



## watts63

will94 said:


> A question for anyone that purchases FIP DVDs, is there a difference between the versions you buy from Highspots or FIP/ROH's online stores and the retail versions you can pick up at FYE, Best Buy, or anywhere else?
> 
> If so, how big of a difference is it? I've decided to collect Punk's appearances in FIP and had heard that the retail versions are edited/clipped.


Yes the retail stores are different:

-They will take out a match or two from the full verison but the matches are taken out are the worst matches from the show.
-Songs are different from the full verison.

The matches are full & they are worth buying.


----------



## X/L/AJ

will94 said:


> A question for anyone that purchases FIP DVDs, is there a difference between the versions you buy from Highspots or FIP/ROH's online stores and the retail versions you can pick up at FYE, Best Buy, or anywhere else?
> 
> If so, how big of a difference is it? I've decided to collect Punk's appearances in FIP and had heard that the retail versions are edited/clipped.


I'm pretty damn sure Platt made a Punk FIP comp with all his promos and matches. I would go that route as it would save you a lot. 

I heard his stuff is great quality too.


----------



## will94

^ Normally, I'd go that route and just pick up a comp, but since there are some guys like Joe, MVP, and Kendrick on the shows, I've been interested in picking up the full shows.



watts63 said:


> Yes the retail stores are different:
> 
> -They will take out a match or two from the full verison but the matches are taken out are the worst matches from the show.
> -Songs are different from the full verison.
> 
> The matches are full & they are worth buying.


Thanks for filling me in on that. As long as the difference isn't huge I guess I'll continue picking up the retail versions if I can find them and fill in the holes with the internet versions.


----------



## watts63

will94 said:


> ^ Normally, I'd go that route and just pick up a comp, but since there are some guys like Joe, MVP, and Kendrick on the shows, I've been interested in picking up the full shows.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for filling me in on that. As long as the difference isn't huge I guess I'll continue picking up the retail versions if I can find them and fill in the holes with the internet versions.


Also about the songs. Songs would go completely over the real song played which also means crowd but they had made their own crowd reaction lol.


----------



## Sephiroth

watts63 said:


> but they had made their own crowd reaction lol.


explain. they dubbed the crowd with a stock crowd reaction?


----------



## watts63

Sephiroth said:


> explain. they dubbed the crowd with a stock crowd reaction?


Yeah. With their licensed song & fake crowd cheers when the music plays.


----------



## Sephiroth

Death Before Dishonor V: Night 1 - Takeshi Morishima(c) vs. Claudio Castagnoli

great match. i was totally into it the whole time and Claudio was the man. that suicide dive to Mori on the outside was just sick. i've never seen those guardrails fly apart like that before . 

i seriously hate Sinclair

**** 3/4*

Manhatten Mayhem II - Takeshi Morishima(c) vs. Bryan Danielson

WOW! at about 4-5 minutes into the match Morishima just decks him with a right to the face and for the rest of the match after that flurry of punches, Danielson is favoring the eyes and looks like he's in real pain. i have so much respect for Danielson after seeing him tough it out for that almost 25 minute match with the eye injury.

i loved the story being told with Danielson trying to take out the legs and keep the big guy from being too mobile. the crowd was absolutely fucking great throughout the match and i loved the huge pop when Morishima finally fell after Danielson put tons of punishment to his left thigh/leg.

lots of great stuff in this match. if you intend to order the 3rd PPV, make sure to watch this match at least before their rematch at the PPV. their match at Man Up just means a whole lot more now that i see they played off their first encounter and WHY Morishima got the win like he did (not gonna spoil it for you guys).

Danielson is a monster. he's a fucking tough SOB and truly one of the best wrestlers today. SEE THIS MATCH NOW!

***** 3/4*

----------

that is the same rating as i gave Danielson/Nigel from Driven, but i think the #1 Contender's match edges the title match by a hair. i can't wait for Morishima vs. Dragon 3 and i have no doubt that it'll top all previous encounters and the beforementioned #1 Contender's match.

is it just me or is Dragon on a fucking roll since returning this year?

RIE Main Event - ****
KENTA/Danielson III - **** 3/4
Danielson/Go - **** 1/2
Danielson/Morishima - **** 3/4
Danielson/Nigel - **** 3/4
Danielson/Morishima II - **** (i would have probably bumped this up 1/4 if i had seen their first encounter before seeing the rematch)

plus every match he's been in besides those have ranged from *** - *** 3/4. only the quick squash matches he's had have been lower.

i really fucking hope that the Misawa announcement this week isn't Misawa vs. KENTA but Misawa vs. Dragon. after watching Morishima vs. Dragon I, i have NO DOUBT that if he faces Misawa that not only will it seem like a credible challenge, but it will be fucking outstanding and if Joe/Kobashi can get 5 stars thanks to the crowd/atmosphere, in ring quality of the match, and the importance of the match...then i have no doubt Misawa vs. Danielson has the potential to be a 5 star match.


----------



## lizmark

*CZW Down with the sickness 3*

1. Joe Gacy vs. Alex Colon vs. LJ Cruz *
2. Brodie Lee & Cheech vs. GQ & Jon Dahmer **1/4
3. Cloudy vs. Diehard Dustin Lee **½
4. Dog Collar Match - DJ Hyde vs. Toby Klein **
5. BLK OUT vs. Niles Young & Derek Frazier vs. Team AnDrew ***
6. Chri$ Ca$h Memorial Battle Royal **3/4
7. Ultraviolent Ladder Match: Drake Younger vs. Joker vs. Danny Havoc vs. Scotty Vortekz vs. Diehard Dustin Lee ***1/4

Overall show rating: ** (Like Zandig said; this show was not for having match of the year`s)


----------



## KingKicks

Sephiroth said:


> is it just me or is Dragon on a fucking roll since *returning* this year?
> 
> RIE Main Event - ****
> KENTA/Danielson III - **** 3/4
> Danielson/Go - **** 1/2
> Danielson/Morishima - **** 3/4
> Danielson/Nigel - **** 3/4
> Danielson/Morishima II - **** (i would have probably bumped this up 1/4 if i had seen their first encounter before seeing the rematch)
> 
> plus every match he's been in besides those have ranged from *** - *** 3/4. only the quick squash matches he's had have been lower.
> 
> i really fucking hope that the Misawa announcement this week isn't Misawa vs. KENTA but Misawa vs. Dragon. after watching Morishima vs. Dragon I, i have NO DOUBT that if he faces Misawa that not only will it seem like a credible challenge, but it will be fucking outstanding and if Joe/Kobashi can get 5 stars thanks to the crowd/atmosphere, in ring quality of the match, and the importance of the match...then i have no doubt Misawa vs. Danielson has the potential to be a 5 star match.


That's what makes it even more amazing is the fact that he returned from injury in only May and yet has had that many incredible matches.

I also hope that it's Misawa vs. Danielson instead of Misawa vs. KENTA.


----------



## ROH

I'm gonna skip the Mori/Claudio/Albright matches for now, because I always enjoy the Samurai TV versions much less than the actual ROH DVD versions.


----------



## Blasko

Just recently found some CHIKARA/Indy goodness off... (the site that shall not be named)

*Team KDOJO vs King of Wrestling*
I wanted to see this match ever since I heard it happen. one year later, I actually see it. And WOW, was it worth it. Part of me wants to give it **** 1/2. Though a handful of botches kinda drags it down to a very high **** 1/4. Shame it cost so much to get Yago and MIYAWAKI into the states, I'd love a re-match or just more KDOJO in general.

*Tank vs Toby Klien; We're no Joke*
Stiff is the only word that comes to mind, some of the head butts here were just SCARY. *** 3/4, a pretty wild brawl. Tank needs to work on well, selling.

*Necro vs Tank; IWAS King of the Death Match finals.*
Eh, not what I really expected, I kinda expeted more. Stiff, a few good spots and one SICK finish. Necro's chest should be no more after that. *** 1/2, worth a watch if you're a fan of the death match.

*Necro/Madman Pondo vs The ROH Students.*
Good god, was this stiff. Necro's chops sound sick, and if I remember correctly, Necroeither broke or bruised one of their ribs. If so, that's insane. But atlast, still a squash match. ** 2/3 - ***

*Big Japan Shopping Mall Brawl*
...This match is one of the most strangest, insane odd matches every. It's basically 4 guys in an outside mall, beating each other with whatever they could find. Persnoal favorite weapons include a FISH, a TV and a Cash register. I can't even give this a rating, it's worth a watch because it's rather hillarious, but I don't know. 

This match makes me want to go back to therapy...​
More ratings up soon, since I'm 'sick' and will be home nearly all day.


----------



## ROH

-Blasko- said:


> *Team KDOJO vs King of Wrestling*
> I wanted to see this match ever since I heard it happen. one year later, I actually see it. And WOW, was it worth it. Part of me wants to give it **** 1/2. Though a handful of botches kinda drags it down to a very high **** 1/4. Shame it cost so much to get Yago and MIYAWAKI into the states, I'd love a re-match or just more KDOJO in general.


I was going for ****1/2, then the finish kinda sucked and made me give it ****1/4. Still, an incredible match.


----------



## Blasko

ROH said:


> I was going for ****1/2, then the finish kinda sucked and made me give it ****1/4. Still, an incredible match.


 I still feel kinda dirty for not giving it the **** 1/2.

By dirty, I mean fear that Yago will come out of no were and give me a HEART PUNCH~!


----------



## ROH

-Blasko- said:


> I still feel kinda dirty for not giving it the **** 1/2.
> 
> By dirty, I mean fear that Yago will come out of no were and give me a HEART PUNCH~!


Or MIYAWAKI will give you a forearm. 

Seriosuly, those forearms in that match were STIFF~!


----------



## Blasko

ROH said:


> Or MIYAWAKI will give you a forearm.
> 
> Seriosuly, those forearms in that match were STIFF~!


 I still mark out/Scream/Cringe at the forearms at TWGP. 

:$


----------



## ROH

-Blasko- said:


> I still mark out/Scream/Cringe at the forearms at TWGP.
> 
> :$


They had NOTHING on Hero/MIYAWAKI's.


----------



## JD13

lizmark said:


> *CZW Down with the sickness 3*
> 
> 1. Joe Gacy vs. Alex Colon vs. LJ Cruz *
> 2. Brodie Lee & Cheech vs. GQ & Jon Dahmer **1/4
> 3. Cloudy vs. Diehard Dustin Lee **½
> 4. Dog Collar Match - DJ Hyde vs. Toby Klein **
> 5. BLK OUT vs. Niles Young & Derek Frazier vs. Team AnDrew ***
> 6. Chri$ Ca$h Memorial Battle Royal **3/4
> 7. Ultraviolent Ladder Match: Drake Younger vs. Joker vs. Danny Havoc vs. Scotty Vortekz vs. Diehard Dustin Lee ***1/4
> 
> Overall show rating: ** (Like Zandig said; this show was not for having match of the year`s)


I was gonna pick this up, but youve put me off. Was it really that bad?


----------



## lizmark

To be honest: Yes it was. It was not even entertaining. Only the main event ladder match had some pottential, but thats it. Its not worth of buying.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Sephiroth said:


> Death Before Dishonor V: Night 1 - Takeshi Morishima(c) vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 
> great match. i was totally into it the whole time and Claudio was the man. that suicide dive to Mori on the outside was just sick. i've never seen those guardrails fly apart like that before .
> 
> i seriously hate Sinclair
> 
> **** 3/4*
> 
> Manhatten Mayhem II - Takeshi Morishima(c) vs. Bryan Danielson
> 
> WOW! at about 4-5 minutes into the match Morishima just decks him with a right to the face and for the rest of the match after that flurry of punches, Danielson is favoring the eyes and looks like he's in real pain. i have so much respect for Danielson after seeing him tough it out for that almost 25 minute match with the eye injury.
> 
> i loved the story being told with Danielson trying to take out the legs and keep the big guy from being too mobile. the crowd was absolutely fucking great throughout the match and i loved the huge pop when Morishima finally fell after Danielson put tons of punishment to his left thigh/leg.
> 
> lots of great stuff in this match. if you intend to order the 3rd PPV, make sure to watch this match at least before their rematch at the PPV. their match at Man Up just means a whole lot more now that i see they played off their first encounter and WHY Morishima got the win like he did (not gonna spoil it for you guys).
> 
> Danielson is a monster. he's a fucking tough SOB and truly one of the best wrestlers today. SEE THIS MATCH NOW!
> 
> ***** 3/4*
> 
> ----------
> 
> that is the same rating as i gave Danielson/Nigel from Driven, but i think the #1 Contender's match edges the title match by a hair. i can't wait for Morishima vs. Dragon 3 and i have no doubt that it'll top all previous encounters and the beforementioned #1 Contender's match.
> 
> is it just me or is Dragon on a fucking roll since returning this year?
> 
> RIE Main Event - ****
> KENTA/Danielson III - **** 3/4
> Danielson/Go - **** 1/2
> Danielson/Morishima - **** 3/4
> Danielson/Nigel - **** 3/4
> Danielson/Morishima II - **** (i would have probably bumped this up 1/4 if i had seen their first encounter before seeing the rematch)
> 
> plus every match he's been in besides those have ranged from *** - *** 3/4. only the quick squash matches he's had have been lower.
> 
> i really fucking hope that the Misawa announcement this week isn't Misawa vs. KENTA but Misawa vs. Dragon. after watching Morishima vs. Dragon I, i have NO DOUBT that if he faces Misawa that not only will it seem like a credible challenge, but it will be fucking outstanding and if Joe/Kobashi can get 5 stars thanks to the crowd/atmosphere, in ring quality of the match, and the importance of the match...then i have no doubt Misawa vs. Danielson has the potential to be a 5 star match.


Danielson vs. Quack is 4*
the 6 Man from Osaka is 4*
Dragon and Nigel vs. Marufuji and Morishima is 4 and a quarter. 

If anything you sold the man short!


----------



## Sephiroth

PulseGlazer said:


> Danielson vs. Quack is 4*
> the 6 Man from Osaka is 4*
> Dragon and Nigel vs. Marufuji and Morishima is 4 and a quarter.
> 
> If anything you sold the man short!


i thought the Osaka match was *** 3/4. i haven't seen the United We Stand tag match or Danielson vs. Quack! so if they are as good as you say....then hurray! Dragon is the man!


----------



## -Mystery-

Only Danielson could be considered wrestler of the year after missing 4 months of action.


----------



## Sephiroth

i'm sure Chris Jericho will win over all the WWE Fans as "Wrestler of te Year" once he beats Cena for the title on the New Year's Eve edition of Raw. it'll be his first match of the year too


----------



## -Mystery-

Sephiroth said:


> i'm sure Chris Jericho will win over all the WWE Fans as "Wrestler of te Year" once he beats Cena for the title on the New Year's Eve edition of Raw. it'll be his first match of the year too


Lol.

They'd praise anyone who beat Cena as wrestle of the year.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Some ROH...

Danielson vs. Nigel - So so great. Intense, really focused, great build, awesome finish. ONly thing keeping it from 5* to me is that, well, it's not so much that the winner isn't in doubt, it's that it doesn't really matter. The fans didn't know it was #1 contender, so instead of cheering wrestlersm they kinda chanted and reacted as to look good on TV. I don't know if what I'm sayingv makes sense, whatever. Plus, while I'm not sure which match I prefer, Unified definatly felt more epic and that finishing stretch I can play in my mind with no hesitation. Great fucking match though. ****1/2-****3/4

Morishima vs. Claudio - Wow, I really couldn't get into this as match on tape. Live, I gave it ****1/4 as did many others. But on tape, while the nearfalls are still great and such, there's really not that much holding it together in between, and that REALLY hurts it. It's still got an epic feel that puits it over defences like BJ in Dayton and Jay Briscoe, but it's not near MOTYC levels. ***1/2

Morishima vs. Dragon - WOW. This match is fucking awesome. It starts, and you get the feeling that it's gonna be speedy Dragon dancing round Morishima, then BOOM! Morishima knocks him the fuck out and it's a fight for survival for Dragon. Dragon survives to the 15 minute mark, and starts throwing BOMBS to close it out. But, cause hes hurt, every time Morishima hits anything, even minor (like a boot), he's knocked the fuck out. ANd eventually, he's got no bombs left, and a backdrop driver finishes. AWESOME match, #1 or 2 for the year. ****3/4-*****

Gonna rewatch Dragon vs. KENTA, as I gave that straight up ***** and I need to know if it's REALLY better than all these.


----------



## JD13

lizmark said:


> To be honest: Yes it was. It was not even entertaining. Only the main event ladder match had some pottential, but thats it. Its not worth of buying.


Thank you for saving me £10.


----------



## StraightEdge

Just Ordered "Epic Encounter II", "Gut Check" & "Glory By Honor V Night 1" off rohwrestling.com


----------



## Obfuscation

StraightEdge said:


> Just Ordered "Epic Encounter II", "Gut Check" & "Glory By Honor V Night 1" off rohwrestling.com


They decide to have a mass 10 dollar sale when I have NO money whatsoever....*sighs* Anarchy In The UK was 10 bucks, I about fainted

Ratings for that show(AITUK) wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> They decide to have a mass 10 dollar sale when I have NO money whatsoever....*sighs* Anarchy In The UK was 10 bucks, I about fainted
> 
> Ratings for that show(AITUK) wouldn't hurt either.


Go check out the star rating review section. I seen AITUK & it's got to be one of the greatest all-round ROH shows ever. Damn shame no one talks about it because of Unified.


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> Go check out the star rating review section. I seen AITUK & it's got to be one of the greatest all-round ROH shows ever. Damn shame no one talks about it because of Unified.


K, will do. If its as good as Unified, star ratings or not I am buying it. Unified is still my favorite ROH to date.


----------



## -Mystery-

Just picked up RF Video's shoots with Scott Hall and Sandman (2007).


----------



## Sephiroth

Hailsabin said:


> K, will do. If its as good as Unified, star ratings or not I am buying it. Unified is still my favorite ROH to date.


pretty much all the matches are good or just plain fun. Go vs. Whitmer is one of the best openers in ROH history, a fun Doug vs. Rave match, a 6 man with Kings of Wrestling & Collyer vs. ROH & Robbie Brookside and you also get 2 great Danielson title defenses and a tag match that is almost as good than the one from the night before. (i personally have Unified Tag title match at **** 1/2 and Briscoes vs. Sydal/Davey from AitUK at **** 1/4)

Anarchy in the UK is a great show, Unified may be the better of the two, but you owe it to yourself to see Danielson/Strong IV and the tag match.


----------



## ROH

Just wtahced Shima/Dragon, great stuff. Write up thing in MOTYC thread.


----------



## StraightEdge

Hailsabin said:


> They decide to have a mass 10 dollar sale when I have NO money whatsoever


Lol, That's a shame. I Love the 10$ Sale, I Just about always have to get DVDs during that sale. 




Hailsabin said:


> *sighs* Anarchy In The UK was 10 bucks, I about fainted
> 
> ratings for that show(AITUK) wouldn't hurt either.


Yeah, I Bought "Anarchy in the UK" with the last 10$ Sale and the show is Awesome, As Watts said, it is one of the best rounded shows that ROH has done.


----------



## huthutraul

I am definetly picking up AITUK,Unified and Vendetta in the big 10 sale. Anything else I should get, besides glory by honor V.


----------



## StraightEdge

huthutraul said:


> I am definetly picking up AITUK,Unified and Vendetta in the big 10 sale. Anything else I should get, besides glory by honor V.


"Escape From New York"
"4th Anniversary Show"
"Death Before Dishonor IV"
"Unified"

Any of those 4 Would Great with the choices you already have.


----------



## X/L/AJ

I got my TOD:FF DVD and Chris Cash Memorial 3 show today and I watched TOD:FF and I just thought I would say that it is godly if your a deathmatch fan. I don't do match ratings or that whole thing but it is a well rounded show. Cide/Ruckus was a little one sided with Cide pretty much kicking Ruckus' ass but it was still pretty good. Diehard/Havoc got cut way short due to Diehard's sic injury. I took a screen cap of it. Check it out if ya dare haha.

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f171/CCISBOSS/Randomness/Untitled2-1.jpg

Everything leading to the main event was very good but the main event alone is worth the 20 dollars. Lots of good spots and basically anything you could want in a deathmatch. The chick that flashes JC is quite hot too.


----------



## Obfuscation

X/L/AJ said:


> I got my TOD:FF DVD and Chris Cash Memorial 3 show today and I watched TOD:FF and I just thought I would say that it is godly if your a deathmatch fan. I don't do match ratings or that whole thing but it is a well rounded show. Cide/Ruckus was a little one sided with Cide pretty much kicking Ruckus' ass but it was still pretty good. Diehard/Havoc got cut way short due to Diehard's sic injury. I took a screen cap of it. Check it out if ya dare haha.
> 
> http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f171/CCISBOSS/Randomness/Untitled2-1.jpg
> 
> Everything leading to the main event was very good but the main event alone is worth the 20 dollars. Lots of good spots and basically anything you could want in a deathmatch. The chick that flashes JC is quite hot too.


Oh fuck...that just wasn't right. Sickest thing in wrestling I have seen bar none.

Good to know that AITUK is damn good, if I am lucky and managed to score some money, I will buy that for sure. Briscoes vs Sydal/Davey has to be one hell of a match up and another great with Whitmer has me sold.


----------



## ECW-RVD

X/L/AJ said:


> I got my TOD:FF DVD and Chris Cash Memorial 3 show today and I watched TOD:FF and I just thought I would say that it is godly if your a deathmatch fan. I don't do match ratings or that whole thing but it is a well rounded show. Cide/Ruckus was a little one sided with Cide pretty much kicking Ruckus' ass but it was still pretty good. Diehard/Havoc got cut way short due to Diehard's sic injury. I took a screen cap of it. Check it out if ya dare haha.
> 
> http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f171/CCISBOSS/Randomness/Untitled2-1.jpg
> 
> Everything leading to the main event was very good but the main event alone is worth the 20 dollars. Lots of good spots and basically anything you could want in a deathmatch. The chick that flashes JC is quite hot too.


God Diehard is such a badass. I just ordered that show so ill be lookin forward to my share of fun violence. And that Flasher chick with JC is hot too.


----------



## Sephiroth

X/L/AJ said:


> I took a screen cap of it. Check it out if ya dare haha.
> 
> http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f171/CCISBOSS/Randomness/Untitled2-1.jpg


how did that happen? i can only imagine what he landed on or got stuck on that ripped a chunk that big out of him.

i really like Dustin, he didn't put on the greatest match with Havoc at Dishonorable Conduct, but i liked what i saw and i think he's a good addition to the deathmatch portion of CZW's roster. there's something about him that makes him likeable and worth rooting for. i wasn't crazy about that match i mentioned before against Havoc, but i enjoyed what i saw and both guys impressed.

with that said, i need to see more Danny Havoc matches. i'm downloading the ladder match from the Chri$ Ca$h show.


----------



## ECW-RVD

Sephiroth said:


> how did that happen? i can only imagine what he landed on or got stuck on that ripped a chunk that big out of him.


From what X/L/AJ told me it was a Head Scissors on to the light tubes. Not a OMFG big spot but they must have got him just on the right spot obviously.


----------



## watts63

I always have wondered this...why Eddie Kingston was kicked out of BLK OUT & then all of sudden is back with them?


----------



## McQueen

watts63 said:


> I always have wondered this...why Eddie Kingston was kicked out of BLK OUT & then all of sudden is back with them?


The wonders of CZW booking. If I remember correctly CZW never provided a reason for Kingston leaving and rejoining BLK OUT.

Also as of right now I am blissfully unaware of the results of the TPI and I don't want to know them but can anyone tell me if the live reports for the event were for the most part positive or negative?


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

AAHHHHHHHHHHH is the Death Before Dishonor 07 coming out soon?? I'm patiently waiting for it. ROH is like TNA when it comes to releasing their newest DVDs. I was at Night 2 and want to see it again and how it came across on DVD and I need to see Briscoes/Steenerico street fight from night 1.


----------



## KingKicks

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> AAHHHHHHHHHHH is the Death Before Dishonor 07 coming out soon?? I'm patiently waiting for it. ROH is like TNA when it comes to releasing their newest DVDs. I was at Night 2 and want to see it again and how it came across on DVD and I need to see Briscoes/Steenerico street fight from night 1.


I reckon they will be released this weekend in time for the 3rd PPV.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> The wonders of CZW booking. If I remember correctly CZW never provided a reason for Kingston leaving and rejoining BLK OUT.
> 
> Also as of right now I am blissfully unaware of the results of the TPI and I don't want to know them but can anyone tell me if the live reports for the event were for the most part positive or negative?


VERY positive . DON'T look in the "Wrestler at the Moment" thread since i said who won it.

you'll enjoy it, go order it when it comes out. also this isn't really a spoiler, but from what i've heard, one of the best non-tournament matches ever is on Night 2.


----------



## MrPaiMei

McQueen said:


> The wonders of CZW booking. If I remember correctly CZW never provided a reason for Kingston leaving and rejoining BLK OUT.
> 
> Also as of right now I am blissfully unaware of the results of the TPI and I don't want to know them but can anyone tell me if the live reports for the event were for the most part positive or negative?


From the sounds of it, and this has me super-pumped, it's not a lot of OMFG THE WORKRATE'Z matches but there is, especially on Night Two, TONS of really awesome, really emotional stuff. One super hateful grudge match, a great story leading throughout the tournament, tons of great stuff.


----------



## McQueen

Ok thanks guys I was pretty sure I was going to order it anyways but I'm glad you both give heard it was really good. I forgot it even went down last weekend. :lmao I might have to stay away from the forum for about 2-3 weeks till it's out.


----------



## watts63

*IWA-EC Stiff Competition*

Necro Butcher vs. Brain Damage ***3/4-**** (They Stole Every Fucking Thing That Night)

Bull Pain vs. Toby Klein ***

*IWA-EC Heavyweight Championship*
El Drunko (c) vs. Aaron Draven *** (Officially A Fan of Both Men)

*Taipei Death Match*
Juggulator vs. Sam Hane DUD (Skipped After A Couple of Boring Minutes)

*Barbed Wire Boards*
Eddie Kingston vs. Madman Pondo ***-***1/4 (Fucking Awesome Pre-Match Segment)

Mitch Ryder vs. Trik Nasty 3/4* (Ryder Sucks!)

Blizzard vs. WarPig 1/2* (Squash Galore)

Delirious vs. Zac Vincent **3/4-*** (First Time Seeing Vincent & He Was Impressive)​


----------



## JD13

^^^ should i pick this up? i want to get something to replace CZW CCM07


----------



## watts63

JD13 said:


> ^^^ should i pick this up? i want to get something to replace CZW CCM07


If your a huge Damage, Kingston, Pondo & Necro fan...yeah or you can wait for someone to upload those two matches because I thought those were matches (Necro/Damage & Pondo/Kingston) are worth watching.

*From PWG*

We realize many fans have been displeased by the speed of the most recent Pro Wrestling Guerrilla DVD releases, and we as well share your frustration. We would like to clarify that the delays are not the fault of Pro Wrestling Guerrilla or Highspots Home Video, but with the replication service used for production of the discs themselves. While the DVDs were turned in for replication in a timely manner, the delay in receiving the product from the replicator is unacceptable, and has lead to Pro Wrestling Guerrilla and Highspots switching to a new, more reliable service. From this point on, all Pro Wrestling Guerrilla DVD releases will be available to customers within 2 weeks of being turned in for replication, which will greatly expedite the speed of the DVD releases. The "Dynamite Duumvirate Tag Team Title Tournament" (DDT4), "Roger Dorn Night," and "Giant-Size Annual #4" DVDs should be shipping to pre-order customers, and be available for purchase, by October 14, 2007. This means that those DVDs, along with other past PWG events, will be available for purchase at the October 14 event. The highly anticipated 2007 Battle of Los Angeles tournament will be ready to ship to pre-order customers, and available for purchase by the end of October. We thank you for your continued patience and support. 

More information regarding Pro Wrestling Guerrilla's next live event on October 14 will be released later today.


----------



## musdy

* Dragon Gate 7/2/2006*
Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito & Turboman vs. King Shisa & Super Shisa & Shisa Boy- **1/4
Kenichiro Arai & K-ness vs. Takayuki Mori & Akira Tozawa-**
Dos Caras vs. BxB Hulk-**3/4
Yutaka Yoshie vs. Shingo Takagi-**1/4
Dr. Muscle, Naruki Doi, Gamma, Naoki Tanisaki & Masato Yoshino vs. Don Fujii, Jack Evans, Yasushi Kanda, Roderick Strong & Matt Sydal-***1/4
Magnum TOKYO & Genichiro Tenryu vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Minoru Suzuki-**3/4
Open the Dream Gate: Susumu Yokosuka vs. Dragon Kid-****
No Rope Death Match: CIMA vs. Magnitude Kishiwada-***


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

So I just bought Glory by Honor V night 2 in the big ten sale. I bought it with a Mastercard and paid right there. Now I just wait while they immediately ship it tomorrow????


----------



## Future Star

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> So I just bought Glory by Honor V night 2 in the big ten sale. I bought it with a Mastercard and paid right there. Now I just wait while they immediately ship it tomorrow????


:shocked: That was on the big ten?!? That is a bargain, really suprised it was on there.

Anyway, it should ship tomorow and depending on where you are, i would give it about 4-10 days


----------



## Master of Spike

Here are two Star Rating Reviews:

ROh Better Tahn Our Best 2006:

Jack Evans vs. Ace Steel vs. Matt Sydal vs. Jake Crist vs. Dave Christ vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Six Man Mayhem)- ***1/2

Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious - **1/4

Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, & Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito- ***1/2

AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang- ***3/4

Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi- ****1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm- ****

Homicide vs. Colt Cabana- ***3/4

*Overall: *****



ROH Ring Of Homicide 2006:

Colt Cabana vs. Kikutaro- **

Homicide/Reyes vs. Dunn/Marcos- **

Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Yang- **1/4

Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal- ***1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious- ***3/4

Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal- ***1/2

Aries/Strong vs. Briscoes- ****

Homicide vs. Necro Butcher- ***1/2

*Overall: ***1/2*


----------



## Princess Xtyne

got my order of:

RTTT Night 1 & 2
FIP Battle of The Belts

all in 9 days, which im rather suprised at (considering it usually takes between 2-4 weeks)


----------



## Master of Spike

Another review from me today:

ROH Final Battle 2004:

Jimmy Jacobs vs Trent Acid- * 3/4

Deranged & Lacey vs Angel Dust & Becky Bayless- * 3/4

Homicide vs Josh Daniels- ** 1/4

John Walters vs Jimmy Rave (Pure Title)- ** 1/2

Maff/Whitmer vs Carnage Crew- *** 1/2

Jay Lethal vs Weapon of Mask Destruction #2- **

Steve Corino & CM Punk vs Roderick Strong & Alex Shelley- *** 1/4

Low Ki vs Bryan Danielson- *** 

Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries (ROH Title)- *** 3/4


*Overall: ****


----------



## KaijuFan

Quick question: Do the ROH in Japan(Osaka and Tokyo)DVDs show the matches in full or are they clipped?


----------



## ROH

KaijuFan said:


> Quick question: Do the ROH in Japan(Osaka and Tokyo)DVDs show the matches in full or are they clipped?


They're shown in full, not clipped. Don't buy Live in Osaka though, terrible show.



musdy said:


> Magnum TOKYO & Genichiro Tenryu vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Minoru Suzuki-***3/4*


How _dare_ you!


----------



## McQueen

Both Japan shows have full matches.

I didn't think Osaka was a very good show though but thats just me (and ROH appearently ).


----------



## Blasko

So much for brining an A game at Osaka, eh?


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> Both Japan shows have full matches.
> 
> I didn't think Osaka was a very good show though but thats just me (and ROH appearently ).


The crowd really killed it for me, they were just so damn quiet for most of the show.


----------



## Blasko

Benjo™ said:


> The crowd really killed it for me, they were just so damn quiet for most of the show.


 It's Japan. 

If you're expecting "THIS IS AWESOME~!" chants, your stuck with silent respect.


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> It's Japan.
> 
> If you're expecting "THIS IS AWESOME~!" chants, your stuck with silent respect.


He's night and thats one thing about Japan I like better than yout standard ROH/Indy fans. Although some of the Red Hot AJPW crowds in the 80's/90's are freaking amazing.

Some examples of some of the best crowds ever from All Japan.
- Dory/Terry Funk vs Stan Hansen/Terry Gordy - Funk's retirment match 1983
- Kobashi/Kikuchi vs Can Am Express - All Asian Tag titles '92
- Misawa vs Kawada '94


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> - Dory/Terry Funk vs Stan Hansen/Terry Gordy - Funk's *First of many* retirment match 1983


 Had to edit it for accuracy. :agree:


----------



## watts63

Benjo™ said:


> The crowd really killed it for me, they were just so damn quiet for most of the show.


That's japan for ya man. Their always quiet like that unless something really exciting happens. Also thought Live in Osaka was a really good, not great like Live in Toyko but still good. That would have been better if almost every member of New Hazard didn't get injured.


----------



## KingKicks

Yeah the reason i felt bad about the crowd was because i expected both shows to be quiet but the crowd in Tokyo were surprisingly great so i pretty much expected the same from Osaka, in terms of match quality the show was good though.


----------



## watts63

> On November 12th, 2004 Pro Wrestling WAR debuted in Santa Ana, California. This is the historic event is now available - UNCUT and UNCENSORED - in an exclusive 3-disc set from Art Over Life Studios!
> 
> Jack Evans vs. Super Dragon
> Austin Aries vs. Scott Lost
> Tony Kozina vs. Scorpio Sky
> Excalibur and Disco Machine vs. Lil' Cholo and Silver Tyger
> Charles Mercury vs. Quicksilver vs. Ronin
> Plus - in its' entirety - the complete SupaBad/Human Tornado brawl that WOULD NOT END!
> 
> DVD extras include: the first episode of EPIC-TV, Behind-the-scenes commentary with Jack Evans and Gary Yap, plus more!
> 
> Trailer: On November 12th, 2004 Pro Wrestling WAR debuted in Santa Ana, California. This is the historic event is now available - UNCUT and UNCENSORED - in an exclusive 3-disc set from Art Over Life Studios!
> 
> Jack Evans vs. Super Dragon
> Austin Aries vs. Scott Lost
> Tony Kozina vs. Scorpio Sky
> Excalibur and Disco Machine vs. Lil' Cholo and Silver Tyger
> Charles Mercury vs. Quicksilver vs. Ronin
> Plus - in its' entirety - the complete SupaBad/Human Tornado brawl that WOULD NOT END!
> 
> Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaSygoiRbAo





> On December 18th, 2005, Pro Wrestling WAR celebrated its' 1-year anniversary with a hard-hitting, high-flying, action-packed, star-studded event, now available - UNCUT and UNCENSORED - in an exclusive 3-disc set from Art Over Life Studios!
> 
> Pro Wrestling WAR Championship - Austin Aries (c) vs. Aaron Aguilera
> Low Ki vs. Davey Richards
> Jack Evans vs. Super Dragon vs. Joey Ryan vs. El Generico
> Mr. Wrestling Kevin Steen vs. Alex Koslov
> Streetfight Rules - The Human Tornado vs. Biggie Biggz
> Charles Mercury vs. Markus Riot
> 
> DVD extras include: Behind-the-scenes commentary, Austin Aries vs. Tony Kozina, featuring an appearance by New Jack (from WAR's 10.21.05 show), plus much, much more!
> 
> Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8KLKPMsIZc





> On January 15th, 2006, TEDDY HART made his Pro Wrestling WAR debut after repeatedly being called out publicly by AARON AGUILERA. What followed was one of the wildest events in SoCal wrestling history. From Hart's first appearance on the show to a 6-man WAR that left one man knocked out and four men injured. From two matches that received standing ovations to one of the wildest brawls in Southern California professional wrestling history. It's all here in this UNCUT and UNCENSORED 3-disc set exclusively from Art Over Life Studios!
> 
> Pro Wrestling WAR Championship - Aaron Aguilera (c) vs. Charles Mercury
> Tag Team Mayhem - Aaron Aguilera & Keiji Sakoda vs. Teddy Hart & Jack Evans
> Low Ki vs. Alex Koslov
> Davey Richards vs. Ryan Drago
> The Young Bucks & Markus Riot vs. Biggie Biggz, the Human Tornado, & Babi Slymm
> HRW Championship - Sexy Sonny Samson (c) vs. Diablo
> 
> DVD extras include Aaron Aguilera's Challenge to Teddy Hart (from Pro Wrestling WAR: 10.21.05), Behind-the-Scenes commentary on the Hart & Evans vs. Aguilera & Sakota match by Gary Yap, Gallery, and more!
> 
> Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4If41u9tvE (Must-See)





> EPIC Pro Wrestling WAR: Untitled -
> 
> Disc One and Two - The War Rages On ... until we get burned out again and quit the business - bitter and cynical - only to return months later! - September 8th, 2007 - Newhall, California
> 
> EPIC Pro Wrestling WAR Championship - Markus Riot (c) vs. Jack Evans
> Brawlin' Bo Cooper vs. 'Mr. Instant Replay' Matt Jackson
> Ryan Drago vs. R2K
> Davey Richards vs. 'The Rock Superstar' Kaos (with Jezabel)
> 'Tornado' Tony Kozina vs. Lil' Cholo
> Kazuki and Mike Santiago vs. Bolo and Aaron Scott
> Joey Ryan (with Lizzy Valentine) vs. 'The New York Knockout' Nikki
> The Suburban Commandos vs. Charles Mercury, Biggie Biggz, & Chimaera
> 
> Disc Three - The Day After... - September 9th, 2007 - Anaheim, California
> 
> Jack Evans, Markus Riot, and Silver Tyger vs. Lil' Cholo, the Amazing Junior, and the Human Tornado
> Plus matches featuring Bolo, Mike Santiago, Aaron Scott, Kazuki, bonus footage, and more!
> 
> Disc Four - Pro Wrestling WAR: 04.10.05 - April 10th, 2005 - Santa Monica, California
> 
> Pro Wrestling WAR Championship - Austin Aries (c) vs. 'Scrap Iron' Adam Pearce
> No Disqualification/Falls Count Anywhere - Jack Evans vs. Trent Acid
> Davey Richards vs. Super Dragon
> The Human Tornado vs. Scott Lost
> Tag Team WARfare - Team EPIC (Bo Cooper and Tony Kozina) vs. Scorpio Sky and Markus Riot
> Charles Mercury vs. Yoshida
> 
> Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIdY_OEnLUM


Check these DVDs. Especially "The End".

Link To These Shows: http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZaolstudiosQQhtZ-1


----------



## Sephiroth

Magnum TOKYO & Genichiro Tenryu vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Minoru Suzuki

where is this match from and how can i enjoy it's greatness? i ASSUME it's awesome because well...grumpy old Tenryu + MiSu + stiffy McMochi + Tokyo + Dancing? = awesome.

can anyone upload it?


----------



## KingKicks

Sephiroth said:


> Magnum TOKYO & Genichiro Tenryu vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Minoru Suzuki
> 
> where is this match from and how can i enjoy it's greatness? i ASSUME it's awesome because well...grumpy old Tenryu + MiSu + stiffy McMochi + Tokyo + Dancing? = awesome.
> 
> can anyone upload it?


It's in my pile of DG shows to watch, i'll see if i can find it and upload it.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Misawa-Marufuji 9/29 was a piece of shit and I want my 30 minutes back.


----------



## Spartanlax

Thank you for letting me know that in advance before I download it.


----------



## KaijuFan

Well, I'm making a list of what DVDs to buy at the merch. table this friday. So far I have down:

Live In Tokyo 7/16
Race To The Top night 1 7/27(I know night 1 isn't dazzeling, but I have a fetish for tournaments)
Race to the Top night 2 7/28
and Respect Is Earned 5/12

Since I have no idea what they'll have up for purchase I'm mainly looking at the more recent releases. Anything else worth the 20? (I'll be bringing in an easy $120 and willing to spend every bit so don't hesitate for price reasons). Thanks in advance ^_^


----------



## watts63

MrPaiMei said:


> Misawa-Marufuji 9/29 was a piece of shit and I want my 30 minutes back.


*Deleting Misawa vs. Marufuji off my computer*.

PS: Don't buy RTTT Night One.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Marvin/Suzuki vs. Doi/Genki is FUCKING AWESOME, however. Hateful, MOz are awesome pricks, Yoshino was great, awesome heat, etc. Went on a bit too long, but huzzah. ****


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I hope Ring of Honor releases the Death Before Dishonor 5 Weekend soon. I'm dying for a new Indy show.


----------



## antoniomare007

MrPaiMei said:


> Misawa-Marufuji 9/29 was a piece of shit and I want my 30 minutes back.


yeah, it was kinda sad to watch


----------



## Spartanlax

KaijuFan, don't get Respect Is Earned; it such a ridiculously overrated PPV. The best part of the show was the brawl between Briscoes and Steenerico, mainly due to the Generico dive and Steen KILLING a student with a release overhead capture belly-to-belly suplex into the corner. Yes, it really is as cool as it sounds. Everyone (meaning critics) creamed over it because it's ROH on PPV. Now, Driven on the other hand...that was a great PPV.


----------



## Sephiroth

regarding Respect is Earned:

the PPV section is good. if you haven't seen the PPV already, then it's worth buying just for that.

as for the extra matches: 

Davey Richards vs. Erick Stevens is really good. *** 1/2

the tag team scramble is a total fuckfest but it's a good one. Steenerico rule the school. *** 1/4.

so yeah, that's basically all you're getting extra besides a Daize vs. Del Rey match (haven't watched it yet) and Albright vs. Toland which sucks.

overall (even without watchig the women's match): 7.5/10 for the DVD. most of that is based on the quality of the PPV portion tho, so it's not that "must buy"

you could always get Domination instead . or an older ROH DVD from this year.

edit: looks like you can pick up either Death Before Dishonor V shows too


----------



## Casey Jones

I'm thinking of ordering the FIP 3 DVDs for $20 deal from Highspots, I don't know much about the company other than they're located in Florida and they're ROH's sister promotion or something like that.

here are the choices

Big Year One Bash Night 1
Big Year One Bash Night 2
Bring The Pain
Dangerous Intentions
Emergence
Fallout Night 1
Fallout Night 2
Florida Rumble
Heatstroke Night 1
Heatstroke Night 2
In Full Force
New Dawn Rising
New Years Classic
Payback
Sold Out
The Usual Suspect
Unfinished Business
Unstoppable
Violence Is The Answer
With Malice

which 3 of these would you guys recommend? or should i just screw it all together and get something else? lol


----------



## The Massive Attack

Casey Jones said:


> I'm thinking of ordering the FIP 3 DVDs for $20 deal from Highspots, I don't know much about the company other than they're located in Florida and they're ROH's sister promotion or something like that.
> 
> here are the choices
> 
> Big Year One Bash Night 1
> Big Year One Bash Night 2
> Bring The Pain
> Dangerous Intentions
> Emergence
> Fallout Night 1
> Fallout Night 2
> Florida Rumble
> Heatstroke Night 1
> Heatstroke Night 2
> In Full Force
> New Dawn Rising
> New Years Classic
> Payback
> Sold Out
> The Usual Suspect
> Unfinished Business
> Unstoppable
> Violence Is The Answer
> With Malice
> 
> which 3 of these would you guys recommend? or should i just screw it all together and get something else? lol


The only show from that list I've seen is Heatstroke '05 Night 1, but I would highly reccomend it. There is a great match between Tony Mamaluke and James Gibson, a very good match between Samoa Joe and Spanky, and the rest of the card is very solid too. I'd recommend picking it up.


----------



## KingKicks

Sephiroth said:


> Magnum TOKYO & Genichiro Tenryu vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Minoru Suzuki
> 
> where is this match from and how can i enjoy it's greatness? i ASSUME it's awesome because well...grumpy old Tenryu + MiSu + stiffy McMochi + Tokyo + Dancing? = awesome.
> 
> can anyone upload it?


Just uploaded it.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...enryu-vs-masaaki-mochizuki-minoru-suzuki.html


----------



## ROH

LIO had an Osaka crowd. Osaka is like DG's main market. You would expect the crowd to be like, as hot as usual DG crowds. They were not, at all. The only people that got any significant reaction were Jack Evans and CIMA.

LiO's crowd sucked, no excuses!


----------



## PulseGlazer

And Marufuji.


----------



## ROH

PulseGlazer said:


> And Marufuji.


What was wrong with him?


----------



## KingKicks

DBD V Covers:


----------



## watts63

Can't wait to see the Briscoes/Steenerico matches.


----------



## Blasko

Best of CHIKARA has been released in all major Retail stores and Amazon. :agree:


----------



## Claymore

With some investigating (Changing a few numbers) You can take a look at some new stuff ROH are gonna release. One of them is a Hangman Three Shirt...

Will post anything else I find..


----------



## Platt

Claymore said:


> With some investigating (Changing a few numbers) You can take a look at some new stuff ROH are gonna release. One of them is a Hangman Three Shirt...
> 
> Will post anything else I find..


Indeed you can new merch coming probably tomorrow.

The Chikara Best Of


----------



## Claymore

Yep, but I don't think everything shown there will be coming out tomorrow. Most of the stuff have different release dates, but I'm pretty sure we will see some of that stuff soon...

Would rather have a Project 161/Age of the Fall shirt than the Hangmen 3...But hey, it's not that bad a shirt.


----------



## Blasko

Platt, mind telling me of this BURNING ReCut? 

Pencil sketch Kobashi interest me.

:$


----------



## Platt

Claymore said:


> Yep, but I don't think everything shown there will be coming out tomorrow. Most of the stuff have different release dates, but I'm pretty sure we will see some of that stuff soon...
> 
> Would rather have a Project 161/Age of the Fall shirt than the Hangmen 3...But hey, it's not that bad a shirt.


9 times out of 10 the new images uploaded are out for the next update the NOAH, WWE and TNA stuff will most likely be preorder.


----------



## Claymore

Platt said:


> 9 times out of 10 the new images uploaded are out for the next update the NOAH, WWE and TNA stuff will most likely be preorder.


Yeah man, your probably right about the Pre-Order stuff...So yeah, we probably will see all that stuff pop up on the site either later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Kantos

Reviews of IWC Super Indy VI anyone? I just got it from a RoH grab bag.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Whoa the Hangmen 3 t-shirt looks badass in my opinion, so much ROH Merchandise so little money .


----------



## ROH

I'm thinking of buying a Los Ice Creams mask (El Hijo del Ice Cream) for Xmas.

Should I??

EDIT: Fuck, they were a one time eBay auction.


----------



## Platt

> TAKE 20%-25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> As always our percent off sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. Save 20% off all orders under $75 and 25% off all orders over $75. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events in the U.S.
> 
> To redeem your 20% Off Coupon on all orders under $75 just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: oct20 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> To redeem your 25% Off Coupon on all orders over $75 just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: oct25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on Thursday, October 11th at 10pm EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above and enter the code in the appropriate section.
> 
> NEW DVD RELEASES
> 
> The following DVD's are now in stock and available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Death Before Dishonor V Night 2- Philadelphia PA 8/11/07 (DVD)
> 
> The No Remorse Corps vs. Resilience feud continues in an eight man Philly Street Fight; Takeshi Morishima vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush; Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico; Jay Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen; plus more.
> 1. Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico (Falls Count Anywhere)
> 2. Jack Evans vs. Deranged
> 3. Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero & Jigsaw
> 4. Sara Del Rey vs. Lacey (SHIMMER Title Match)
> 5. Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush
> 6. Jay Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen (Lights Out Match)
> 7. Takeshi Morishima vs. Brent Albright (ROH World Title Match)
> 8. Austin Aries, Delirious, Erick Stevens, & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong, Rocky Romero, Davey Richards, & Matt Sydal (Philly Street Fight)
> 
> Death Before Dishonor V Night 1- Boston, MA 8/10/07 (DVD)
> 
> Witness one of the wildest matches in ROH history as Jay & Mark Briscoe take on Kevin Steen & El Generico in a Boston Street Fight; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli for the ROH World Title; Bryan Danielson vs. Matt Sydal; Austin Aries & Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero; plus more.
> 1. Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans
> 2. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze (Winner Received SHIMMER Title Match)
> 3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero (Pure Wrestling Rules)
> 4. Delirious vs. Brent Albright vs. Matt Cross vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Jigsaw (Six Man Mayhem)
> 5. Austin Aries & Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero
> 6. Bryan Danielson vs. Matt Sydal
> 7. Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH World Title Match)
> 8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (Boston Street Fight)
> 
> Instant Classic: Best of Christian Cage DVD
> 
> The DVD will contain the following features:
> - A half-hour comprehensive sitdown interview with Christian Cage on his life and career
> - A half-hour “cribs” tour of Cage’s home in Tampa, Florida…a rare look into his private life!
> - Never-before seen video and photos of Christian Cage from his childhood and early career
> - Exclusive bonus match from 1997 before he became a star: Christian Cage vs. Simon Diamond (featuring bonus commentary from Cage and Diamond)
> - Cage’s first on-camera interview during his rookie year with tag team partner Adam Copeland as part of the “Suicide Blondes”
> - Christian Cage photo gallery
> - And much, MUCH more!
> 
> During the sitdown interview, Cage talks about…
> -Growing up, his family and his education
> -His love of hockey and how an accident on the ice made him a fan of wrestling
> -How a ninja throwing star led to meeting Adam Copeland and their friendship
> -Funny stories about early jobs before he got into wrestling
> -How he and Adam chased their dream of getting into wrestling
> -Breaking into the sport in Canada and the hardships
> -The night he sustained his first major injury when his nose was smashed in and he had to drive 12 hours back home bleeding
> -Meeting Rhino for the first time and their history together
> -Meeting his wife and getting married
> -How he got his break with the WWE and the person that arranged it for him
> -The evolution of his persona in the WWE
> -Why he left the WWE and decided to come to TNA Wrestling
> -His thoughts on the superstars of TNA Wrestling
> -His favorite moments in TNA Wrestling
> -What continues to motivate him
> -His plans for life after wrestling
> 
> The release will also feature seven full matches, with the below lineup:
> -Against All Odds 2006 World Heavyweight Title Match- Christian Cage vs. Jeff Jarrett
> -Bound For Glory 2006: 8 Mile Street Fight- Christian Cage vs. “The War Machine” Rhino
> -November 2006 “iMPACT!”: Barbed Wire Six Sides Of Steel- Christian Cage vs. “The War Machine” Rhino
> November 2006 “iMPACT!”: Christian Cage vs. Sting
> -Final Resolution 2007: World Heavyweight Title Match- Christian Cage vs. Sting vs. Abyss
> -Against All Odds 2007: World Heavyweight Title Match- Christian Cage vs. Kurt Angle
> -Destination X 2007: World Heavyweight Title Match- Christian Cage vs. Samoa Joe
> 
> UWA Hardcore ’UWA vs. Toryumon Night 2’ 5/26/07 (2 Disc Set)
> 
> Features Jushin Liger & Ultimo Dragon vs. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley; Lionel Knight vs. Hiromi Horiguchi for the UWA Lt. Hvy. Title; Josh Prohibition vs. Kazuchika Okada for the UWA Canadian Title; Sonjay Dutt vs. Toshiya Matsuzaki; plus more.
> 1. Puma vs. Derek Wylde vs. Daisuke Hanaoka
> 2. Arik Cannon vs. Amigo Suzuki
> 3. Dan Paysan vs. Passion Hasegawa
> 4. M Dogg 20 vs. Bryan Lee
> 5. Sonjay Dutt vs. Toshiya Matsuzaki
> 6. UWA Lightweight Title Match: Lionel Knight vs. Hiromi Horiguchi
> 7. UWA Canadian Title Match: Josh Prohibition vs. Kazuchika Okada
> 8. Jushin Liger & Ultimo Dragon vs. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley (The Motor City Machine Guns)
> 
> NWA Pro Wrestling: Copa de Lucha (DVD)
> 
> The National Wrestling Alliance headed to Las Vegas to present an international SUPERCARD - COPA DE LUCHA - THE WRESTLING SUMMIT! Teams representing the United States, Mexico, Japan, and Canada competed in a one-night tournament for tag-team supremacy. The thousands of fans in attendance were also treated to top stars from Brazil, Cuba, and Ireland as well as bouts featuring superstars of pro wrestling and lucha libre! This mix of international legends and rising stars made this one night of action that can not be missed!
> 
> 1. LEGENDS OF LUCHA MAIN EVENT- TRADITIONAL MEXICAN 2 OUT OF 3 FALLS MATCH: EL HIJO DEL SANTO & REY MISTERIO SR. VS. L.A. PARK & FOBIA
> 2. KONNAN & HUMAN TORNADO vs. AARON AGUILERA & ALKATRAZZ
> 3. CMLL SUPER LIGERO CHAMPION ROCKY ROMERO VS. SEAN WALTMAN
> 4. BABI SLYMM & KAFU VS. "CLASSIC" COLT CABANA & PLAGUE
> 5. FRANKIE "THE FUTURE" KAZARIAN vs. "SCRAP IRON" ADAM PEARCE
> 
> ONE NIGHT TAG TEAM TOURNAMENT:
> 6. TEAM MEXICO (PHOENIX STAR & ZOKRE) VS. TEAM JAPAN (BLACK TIGER & PUMA)
> 7. TEAM U.S.A. (KARL ANDERSON & JOEY RYAN) VS. TEAM CANADA (CANADIAN SPYMASTERS A & B)
> 8. WINNERS TO MEET IN THE FINALS TO BE NAMED THE FIRST COPA DE LUCHA CHAMPIONS!
> 
> wXw ’’Fight club 2005: Burning - Day 2’’ Essen, Germany 11/13/05 (Double DVD-R Set)
> 
> Features the top two matches from 2005 in Germany as voted on by the fans with Kenta Kobashi vs. Aries and Super Dragon vs. Steve Douglas in a 60 Minute Ironman Match. Also includes rare singles meeting with Low Ki vs. Doug Williams.
> 1. Steve Allison vs. Bad Bones
> 2. Murat Bosporus vs. Go Shiozaki
> 3. wXw Light Heavyweight Title Four Way Dance
> Emil Sitoci vs. El Generico vs. Super Dragon vs. Tommy End
> 4. Doug Williams vs. Low Ki
> 5. Jun Akiyama & Tengkwa vs. High Class Catch Club
> 6. Kenta Kobashi vs. Ares
> Bonus Match: Super Dragon vs. Steve Douglas (60 Minute Ironman Match- from the night before)
> 
> NEW RING OF HONOR APPAREL
> 
> -Hangmen 3 T-Shirt
> -Property of Ring of Honor T-Shirt
> 
> NEW DVD PREORDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driven- Chicago Ridge, IL 6/23/07 (2 Disc Set-Preorder)
> 
> This title is scheduled to ship on October 29th!!!
> 
> Ring of Honor is DRIVEN to bring you the best wrestling action on the planet with our second pay per view. Besides the entire PPV you get a bonus disc that features the must see rematch from Glory By Honor V Night 2 with Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA. Two disc limited edition version will include special packaging and artwork.
> 
> Driven PPV
> 1. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero vs. Delirious, Erick Stevens, & Matt Cross
> 2. Matt Sydal vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 3. Naomichi Marufuji vs. BJ Whitmer
> 4. Brent Albright vs. Pelle Primeau
> 5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (World Tag Team Title Match)
> 6. Takeshi Morishima vs. Jimmy Rave (ROH World Title Match)
> 7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson (#1 Contender's Match)
> 
> Bonus Matches:
> 8. Lacey & Rain w/ Jimmy Jacobs vs. Daizee Haze & MsChif
> 9. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero
> 10. Takeshi Morishima vs. Adam Pearce (ROH World Title Match)
> 11. Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA
> 
> Pro Wrestling NOAH "Special Double Budokan Edition" 7/15/07 & 9/9/07 (DVD- Preorder)
> 
> This DVD will be available in mid to late October!!!
> 
> SPECIAL DOUBLE BUDOKAN DVD!- 7/15 & 9/9 Nippon Budokan Tokyo
> 
> July 15, 2007
> 1. Takeshi MORISHIMA, Muhammad YONE & Go SHIOZAKI
> vs. Nigel McGUINNESS, Bryan DANIELSON & Rocky ROMERO
> 2. NTV Cup Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Tournament Match: Naomichi MARUFUJI & Kota IBUSHI vs. KENTA & Taiji ISHIMORI
> 3. NTV Cup Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Tournament Match: Kotaro SUZUKI & Ricky MARVIN vs. Jay & Mark BRISCOE
> 4. GHC Heavyweight Title Match: Mitsuharu MISAWA vs. Akira TAUE
> 
> September 9, 2007
> 1. KENTA & Taiji ISHIMORI vs. Yoshinobu KANEMARU & Atsushi AOKI
> 2. Mitsuharu MISAWA & Go SHIOZAKI vs. Tatsumi FUJINAMI & Osamu NISHIMURA
> 3. GHC Heavyweight Title Challenger Determination League Match
> A-BLOCK: Akitoshi SAITO vs. Naomichi MARUFUJI
> 4. GHC Heavyweight Title Challenger Determination League Match B-BLOCK: Jun AKIYAMA vs. Takeshi MORISHIMA
> 5. GHC Heavyweight Title Challenger Determination League Match Final: A-BLOCK WINNER vs. B-BLOCK WINNER
> 
> All Matches in Full length/uncut!
> with English Commentary & Graphics!
> 
> Rey Mysterio- The Biggest Little Man (3 Disc Set-Preorder)
> 
> This title is scheduled to be released on October 23rd!!!
> 
> He may only stand 56 but he has gone against 7-foot giants and survived. He was entry number 2 at the 2006 Royal Rumble but lasted over an hour battling 29 other superstars and was crowned the winner. He was WrestleMania 22 underdog but was crowned World Heavyweight Champion. Whenever, whatever, whoever said it wasnt possible, Rey Mysterio has silenced those who have dared to question. Now own the 3 disc DVD of Rey Mysterio The Biggest Little Man today!
> 
> TNA: The History Of TNA: 1 Year (DVD-Preorder)
> 
> This title is scheduled to be released on November 20th!!!
> 
> On June 19, 2002, the world witnessed history unfold with the debut of Total Nonstop Action (TNA) Wrestling on Pay-Per-View. TNA Home Video is proud to present “TNA Wrestling: Year 1” – an in-depth look back at the beginning of the promotion that revolutionized the sport. On this DVD release you’ll learn about the creation of TNA, the early days in Huntsville, the Asylum in Nashville, the memorable moments from the first year, the ups, the downs, the challenges, the triumphs and so much more!
> 
> The main feature on the DVD – a nearly two-hour documentary on the first year of TNA – covers the following topics:
> - The story behind the origin of TNA Wrestling during a fishing trip in 2001
> - Jeff Jarrett talks candidly about the early steps in the creation of TNA and his vision for the promotion
> - The idea behind the weekly Pay-Per-View format
> - Setting up the TNA offices and bringing together the TNA roster
> - Meetings with Pay-Per-View providers
> - Problems that arose in the weeks leading up to the debut of TNA
> - How the ring broke just minutes before the start of the first Pay-Per-View
> - Memories from many TNA stars from that first night
> - How TNA almost didn’t make it after the first few months
> - TNA President Dixie Carter talks about TNA and Panda Energy joining forces
> - How Dixie Carter and Jeff Jarrett first met
> - The creation of TNA’s X Division with stories from AJ Styles and Christopher Daniels
> - The creation of TNA’s Tag Team Division with America’s Most Wanted, The New Church and Triple X, with comments from “Wildcat” Chris Harris, “Cowboy” James Storm, “The Fallen Angel” Christopher Daniels and “Primetime” Elix Skipper
> - TNA makes “The Asylum” their home in Nashville, Tennessee
> - The most-anticipated match in TNA’s first-year - Jeff Jarrett vs. Raven – with comments from both stars
> - And much, MUCH MORE!
> 
> Also featured during the documentary are many of the unforgettable moments from TNA’s first year on Pay-Per-View:
> - The in-ring debut of country music icon Toby Keith
> - The Road Warriors come to TNA
> - Jeff Jarrett brawls with the Tennessee Titans
> - Chris Rock brings Hollywood to TNA
> - The debut of “Rowdy” Roddy Piper
> - Battles over the NWA World Heavyweight Title featuring Jeff Jarrett, Ken Shamrock, AJ Styles, Ron “The Truth” Killings and Raven
> - The wars between America’s Most Wanted and The New Church and Triple X
> - Appearances by Ricky Steamboat, Hacksaw Jim Duggan, The Rock N’ Roll Express, Nikita Koloff, Vader and much more.
> 
> The DVD features exclusive interviews and comments from such TNA personalities as:
> Jeff Jarrett, “The Phenomenal” AJ Styles, TNA President Dixie Carter, “Wildcat” Chris Harris, BG James, “Cowboy” James Storm, “The Fallen Angel” Christopher Daniels, Raven, “Primetime” Elix Skipper, Mike Tenay, Don West, Bob Ryder, Jeremy Borash, Referee Rudy Charles, Referee Andrew Thomas, & more.
> The matches included on “TNA: Year 1” are as follows:
> - June 26, 2002 – Elimination Match: Jerry Lynn vs. AJ Styles vs. Psichosis vs. Senshi (Witness history as the first-ever TNA X Division Champion is crowned)
> -August 28, 2002 – Triple Ladder Match For The X Division Championship: Jerry Lynn vs. AJ Styles vs. Senshi
> (Regarded as one of the greatest matches in TNA Wrestling history)
> -January 8, 2003 – World Tag Team Championship Match: America’s Most Wanted vs. The New Church (The violent feud that ignited a revolution in TNA’s tag team ranks)
> -April 30, 2003 – World Heavyweight Championship Match: Jeff Jarrett vs. Raven (The legendary main event showdown between two bitter rivals)
> 
> Wrestling Society X- Season 1 (DVD-Preorder)
> 
> This title is scheduled to be released on November 13th!!!
> 
> "WSX will join Freaks & Geeks, Undeclared, Firefly and other TV greats in the pantheon of shows Americans were too stupid to ‘get’." – Derek Burgan of F4Wonline.com
> 
> In January of 2007, the pro wrestling industry was shaken to its core when MTV launched "Wrestling Society X." Rumors ran rampant throughout the industry about the front offices of other wrestling promotions fearing what would happen if this hip new take on their business filled with younger, more entertaining, more spectacular wrestlers and matches caught on. Luckily for them, like all great revolutions, it was misunderstood by many, including the very network that stood to benefit most from its success.
> 
> But, for 9 glorious episodes (and one absolutely unbelievably %[email protected]#* crazy season finale that never aired) WSX change the way people thought wrestling HAD to be presented. Those who "got it," loved it! Those who didn’t still could not believe the quality of the matches compared to what was being offered by the established wrestling companies.
> 
> WSX offered the best in high flying, no limits, aerial assaults with a new generation of wrestling stars including "The Aerial Emperor" Jack Evans, "The Cocky Coverboy" Matt Sydal with his main squeeze Lizzy Valentine, and "The P-I-M-P of W-S-X" the Human Tornado. WSX offered the best tag team division in the world including The Filth & The Fury, Los Pochos Guapos, D.I.F.H., Luke Hawx & Alkatrazz, K.I.G., and The Cartel. And, WSX offered the most brutal bouts over the WSX Championship imaginable as Vampiro, Sean "6-Pac" Waltman, and Ricky Banderas sacrificed flesh and blood and limbs battling throughout the WSX Bunker and with light tubes, barbed wire, and exploding coffins, to prove who was worthy of being champion!
> Plus, each episode features a special guest band joining hosts Kris Kloss and Bret Ernst at the broadcast table including Three-6 Mafia, New Found Glory, Good Charlotte, Pitbull, Zakk Wylde, Clipse, Jibbs, Styles P, Sparta, and Quietdrive!
> 
> This COLLECTOR’S EDITION DVD set features over 10 HOURS of WSX action on 4 DISKS packed with ALL 9 EPISODES WHICH AIRED ON MTV, the NEVER BEFORE AIRED SEASON FINALE featuring a PIRANHA DEATHMATCH and an EXPLODING STEEL CAGE TIMEBOMB DEATHMATCH, 10 WSXtra Bonus Shows, Deleted/Unaired Scenes, Uncensored Scenes (including the infamous "FIREBALL INCIDENT"), Cast and Crew interviews, Alternate Commentary featuring the cast and crew, all 15 WSX Virtual Trading Cards, casting tapes/matches of stars before they were in WSX, music videos, Lizzy Valentine and Lacey bikini videos, Featurettes including "The Transformation of Fabian Kaelin: World’s Most Hated Announcer," photo galleries, script galleries (YES SCRIPTS), and MORE!!!!! This is your ALL ACCESS pass inside the meteoric rise and fall of an international wrestling phenomenon. There has never been a DVD release like it before and most likely will never be again. . .
> 
> Special Features Include:
> • ALL 10 WSX: XTRA EPISODES • 15 "Digital Trading Cards" • UNCENSORED footage that did NOT air on MTV • Delted Scenes/Skits • Cast and Crew Interviews • Photo Gallery • Script Gallery • Alternate Commentary by WSX Wrestlers and Writers • Explosion Reel • Highlight Reel • Casting Tapes • MORE!
> 
> The Best of Chikara (DVD-Preorder)
> 
> This title is scheduled to be released on November 6th!!!
> 
> There are hundreds of pro-wrestling and lucha libre companies around the world, but there is only one CHIKARA. Combining the best elements from Mexican Lucha Libre to the British Lancashire style, from Japanese puroresu to traditional American pro-wrestling, CHIKARA is the true alternative to the world of mainstream wrestling. Througout the years CHIKARA's colorful cast of characters have collided for control of the ring in matches that have redefined the way their fans thought about professional wrestling! Now, YOU can witness the most legendary battles between CHIKARA's Technicos (good guys) and Rudos (bad guys)! With cutting-edge action, original concepts and a sense of humor all our own, CHIKARA is wrestling's most unique offspring, and the best can be found in this very collection!
> 
> MATCHES INCLUDE. . .
> 1. Shane Storm & Jigsaw & Quackenbush vs. Gran Akuma & Icarus & Castagnoli
> 2. Chris Hero vs. Shane Storm
> 3. Milano Collection AT & Skayde vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli
> 4. Allison Danger & Ranmaru & Rain vs. Daizee Haize & Mickie & Sumie Saki
> 5. Angel de Fuego & Equinox & The Colony vs. Los Ice Creams & Crossbones & Rorschach
> 6. North Star Express vs. The Kings of Wrestling
> 7. Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 8. Eddie Kingston vs. Larry Sweeney


Time to make a couple of orders.


----------



## watts63

Thanks for the info. Damn I hope I still have enough after pre-ordering Fire Pro Wrestling Returns.


----------



## bstaple12

Wait, so they put the Danielson-Kenta match from Glory By Honor V Night 2 on the Driven dvd?


----------



## KingKicks

bstaple12 said:


> Wait, so they put the Danielson-Kenta match from Glory By Honor V Night 2 on the Driven dvd?


No, they put Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA II from Driven on the DVD.

Need to order DBD weekend and preorder Driven.


----------



## KaijuFan

Ouch, my wallet is going to be hurting after this weekend. 

Pre-ordering ROH Driven: 20 dollars. Three 2nd row ROH tickets: 120 dollars. ROH merch at the show: 120 dollars. Being an ROH mark: priceless.


----------



## -GP-

<pre-orders "Driven">
<runs away laughing.....>


----------



## Blasko

Look what I found on Google....

http://www.twcfightshop.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_22&products_id=279
http://www.twcfightshop.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_22&products_id=276
http://www.twcfightshop.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_22&products_id=291

....All three shirts makes me feel oh so safe...


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I was looking at their other NOAH shirts, I love the Go2Sleep t-shirt and Naomichi Marufuji Shiranui t-shirt


----------



## watts63

-Blasko- said:


> Look what I found on Google....
> 
> http://www.twcfightshop.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_22&products_id=279
> http://www.twcfightshop.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_22&products_id=276
> http://www.twcfightshop.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_22&products_id=291
> 
> ....All three shirts makes me feel oh so safe...













Most realistic t-shirt ever.


----------



## JD13

Might have to make an order from ROH. If the 25% sale is on now when will it be on next?


----------



## Obfuscation

WSX DVD is something I am actually going to buy Driven & GBH Weekend seem like some shows I need to pick up. I swear there is almost too much wrestling at times and not enough money:$


----------



## Spartanlax

I am SO buying that Hangmen Three shirt. Great shirt, and great stable.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Spartanlax said:


> I am SO buying that Hangmen Three shirt. Great shirt, and great stable.


I'd give you rep for that comment, but I have to spread . God i'm going to even more broke then I was before after I buy DBD V Weekend....and I still gotta get a Xbox Live Gold card.


----------



## huthutraul

Does anyone know if the DBD V weekend is supposed to be any good. I am looking for some new roh shows, I want to pre order Driven and maybe Tokyo.


----------



## The Massive Attack

Kantos said:


> Reviews of IWC Super Indy VI anyone? I just got it from a RoH grab bag.


I reviewed it quite a while ago. I have no idea what page it's on or anything. But anyway, it is a really good show. Pretty much all the tournament matches are good to great (barring Glenn Spectre/Christopher Daniels), and the Midnight Express/Southern Comfort tag match is a really fun formula tag match. Good show, and well worth a look. Getting it in a grab bag was a really good deal also, considering it costs $20 bucks on the ROH site. If I can find a link to my ratings I will provide it.


----------



## -GP-

watts63 said:


> Most realistic t-shirt ever.


That is so cool!

I'm going to a house show in a couple of weeks, i think i'll print one of those at a stamp shirt shop and wear it


----------



## watts63

cp_punk said:


> That is so cool!
> 
> I'm going to a house show in a couple of weeks, i think i'll print one of those at a stamp shirt shop and wear it


http://www.printfection.com/stainedmat/The-I-Failed/_s_99362

Has a lot of colors & sizes.


----------



## Kantos

The Massive Attack said:


> I reviewed it quite a while ago. I have no idea what page it's on or anything. But anyway, it is a really good show. Pretty much all the tournament matches are good to great (barring Glenn Spectre/Christopher Daniels), and the Midnight Express/Southern Comfort tag match is a really fun formula tag match. Good show, and well worth a look. Getting it in a grab bag was a really good deal also, considering it costs $20 bucks on the ROH site. If I can find a link to my ratings I will provide it.


Thanks alot I think i'll watch it right now


----------



## thephenomenalone

Think I'll order Death Before Dishonor Weekend & both nights of RTTT from ROH sometime this week. I think I'll wait until Wednesday there are damn postal strikes here until then.


----------



## MMAWrestlingfan07

With the buy 3 get 1 free sale this weekend here's what i'm thinking about picking up from ROH:

Death Before Dishonor V Nights 1 & 2
Race to the Top Night 2


but I'm having trouble coming up with a great DVD that I can pick up for free. Besides Respect is Earned (got it on PPV), are there any other shows that are worth picking up that are recent, or should I go back to the last year or so for my free pick up?? 

Also, are the three DVDs that I have listed up there worth buying, or should I trade one of those picks in for another show?? I definitely want RttT Night 2 though. Thanks to anyone who helps me out, and I will also rep.


----------



## KaijuFan

Well, I'm going to buy:
both nights of DBD V
both nights of Race to the Top
Live in Tokyo
and Respect Is Earned.

For freebies' I'm getting Unified and Live in Osaka. 
I'd reccomend getting Live in Tokyo for your freebie but if they have Manhattan Mayhem, get that instead.


----------



## MMAWrestlingfan07

can someone post the entire cards for both nights of DBD V?? I would look somewhere else, but I don't want to get the spoilers for the shows. I would rather see the show without knowing the results since I have waited this long already.


----------



## KaijuFan

Night 1:
Davey Richards vs Jack Evans

Lacey vs Daizee Haze (Shimmer title #1 contendership)

Chris Hero vs Nigel McGuinness(Pure Wrestling rules)

Delirious vs Brent Albright vs Matt Cross vs Pelle Primu vs Eddie Edwards vs Jigsaw

Austin Aries and Erick Stevens vs Roderick Strong and Rockey Romero

Bryan Danielson vs Matt Sydal

Briscoes vs Steenerico: Boston Street Fight

Takeshi Morishima vs Claudio Castagnoli (ROH title match)

Night 2:
Mark Briscoe vs El Generico: falls count anywhere

Jack Evans vs Deranged

McGuinness and Claudio Castgnoli vs Chris Hero and Jigsaw

Sara Del Rey vs Lacey(Shimmer title match)

Bryan Danielson vs Mike Quackenbush

Jay Briscoe vs Kevin Steen (Lights Out match)

Takeshi Morishima vs Brent Albright (ROH title match)

Austin Aries, Erick Stevens, Delirious, and Matt Cross vs Roderick Strong, Rockey Romero, Davey Richards and Matt Sydal (Philly Street Fight)


----------



## McQueen

Goddamn ROH and my wrestling addiction :cuss:

Just Ordered:
Hangmen 3 T-Shirt (Size Large)
Death Before Dishonor V Night 1- Boston, MA 8/10/07 (DVD)
Death Before Dishonor V Night 2- Philadelphia PA 8/11/07 (DVD)
UWA Hardcore ’UWA vs. Toryumon Night 2’ 5/26/07 (2 Disc Set)
Driven- Chicago Ridge, IL 6/23/07 (2 Disc Set-Preorder)
Pro Wrestling NOAH "Special Double Budokan Edition" 7/15/07 & 9/9/07 (DVD- Preorder) 

Now I just need Manhattan Mayhem II, the TPI and my PWG Order to come in and I really should stop buying DVD's for a while.


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> Goddamn ROH and my wrestling addiction :cuss:
> 
> Just Ordered:
> Hangmen 3 T-Shirt (Size Large)
> Death Before Dishonor V Night 1- Boston, MA 8/10/07 (DVD)
> Death Before Dishonor V Night 2- Philadelphia PA 8/11/07 (DVD)
> UWA Hardcore ’UWA vs. Toryumon Night 2’ 5/26/07 (2 Disc Set)
> Driven- Chicago Ridge, IL 6/23/07 (2 Disc Set-Preorder)
> Pro Wrestling NOAH "Special Double Budokan Edition" 7/15/07 & 9/9/07 (DVD- Preorder)
> 
> Now I just need Manhattan Mayhem II, the TPI and my PWG Order to come in and *I really should stop buying DVD's for a while. *


It's easier said than done lol.


----------



## McQueen

watts63 said:


> It's easier said than done lol.


My 60 or so DVD's I have yet to watch agree. I might have to get an offical count because its getting to be a rather massive pile.


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> My 60 or so DVD's I have yet to watch agree. I might have to get an offical count because its getting to be a rather massive pile.


I know the feeling


----------



## thephenomenalone

Does anyone know whether the UWA Hardcore DVDs are region free or DVD-Rs. because I'm thinking of ordering some from ROH


----------



## ROH

thephenomenalone said:


> Does anyone know whether the UWA Hardcore DVDs are region free or DVD-Rs. because I'm thinking of ordering some from ROH


If it's from rohwrestling.com, it's most likely region 0.


----------



## McQueen

I'm almost 100% positive they are Region-0, they aren't DVR's for certain.

I've been putting off UWA vs Toryumon Night 1 for quite a while just because I didn't have night 2.

Ultimo/Liger vs MCMG should make me a very happy man.


----------



## StraightEdge

When rohwrestling.com came out with the UWA Hardcore DVDs, I Had Heard that they were all going to be DVD-Rs, But from what ROH & McQueen said, Maybe I Heard Wrong Though.


----------



## McQueen

StraightEdge said:


> When rohwrestling.com came out with the UWA Hardcore DVDs, I Had Heard that they were all going to be DVD-Rs, But from what ROH & McQueen said, Maybe I Heard Wrong Though.


Well I could be wrong, I'm not exactly sure. They seem like regular DVD's to me.

Oh little non-related side note I was upset today to find that at ROH's site the Bruiser Brody book was sold out


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> My 60 or so DVD's I have yet to watch agree. I might have to get an offical count because its getting to be a rather massive pile.


Be happy that you buy all of that wrestling dude. I haven't got a ROH show in almost a full year. I rarely get to buy new Indy shows a year. Personally, if you don't want your DVDs I am happy to take them off of your hands

Don't take all of that good you have for granted plz. Embrace the addiction, like me.

*ROH Death Before Dishonor III *Final Ratings**

*ROH Tag Titles*: BJ Whitmer/Jimmy Jacobs vs Jimmy Rave/Fast Eddie-**3/4
*Anything Goes*: Ring Crew Express vs Carnage Crew-**3/4
*Pure Title*: Samoa Joe(c) vs Colt Cabana-***
AJ Styles vs Petey Williams-***
Roderick Strong/Jack Evans vs Izzy/Deranged-***1/4
Homicide vs Nigel McGuinness vs James Gibson vs Azrieal-****
Low Ki vs Jay Lethal-***1/2
*ROH World Title*: Austin Aries(c) vs CM Punk-****1/2
*Bonus Match*: CM Punk vs James Gibson-***

*Overall*: ***1/2 

The Main Event & the promo after is worth the show. The rest of the matches were just a plus, 4 corner survival was great, fun Pure Title/Anything goes match, a well done match between Lethal/Ki, 2 Solid tag matches and the return of AJ Styles. All was good on this show, I enjoied it all. A good reccomendation for a 05 show.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Best ROH shows this year in a vague haphazard order: Driven (duh), FYF:Finale, SCOH 2, Manhattan Mayhem 2, Good Times Great Memories, FYF Liverpool, DBD V Night 2, DBD V Night 1, Fighting Spirit.


----------



## Sephiroth

Aaron, what about Live in Tokyo? a classic between Danielson/Go, a really fun and exciting 6 man, and a really good title defense by Mori plus an ok undercard.

-------

how in the world do you guys even like those Hangmen 3 shirts? you've gotta be joking when you say you're buying them right? it looks horrible


----------



## Master of Spike

ROH Death Before Dishonor IV 2006 Review:


Seth Delay vs Delirious - * 1/2

Colt Cabana & Jay Lethal vs Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinauro - *** 1/4

Pure Title: Nigel McGuinness vs Roderick Strong - *** 3/4

The Briscoes vs Irish Airborne - ****

Davey Richards vs AJ Styles - *** 1/2

ROH Title: Bryan Danielson vs Sonjay Dutt - *** 1/2

Cage of Death - **** 3/4


*Overall: *** 3/4*


----------



## watts63

*CZW Trapped*

*AKA CZW's Lockdown*

*All Out War Barbed Wire Cage Elimination Match; CZW Iron Man Championship*
Kevin Steen (c), El Generico, Franky The Mobster & LuFisto vs. Eddie Kingston, Justice Pain & Nick Gage vs. Ruckus, Sabian, Joker & Robbie Minero ***1/2

*Barbed Wire Cage Tag Team Match*
Adam Flash & The Messiah vs. Luke Hawx & Necro Butcher ** (Same Here)

*Barbed Wire Tag Team Match*
JC Ryder & Lucky vs. Cheech & Cloudy **3/4 (Same Here)

*Barbed Wire Cage Intergender Match*
Larry Sweeney vs. LuFisto **3/4 (Not One Fan Gave A Shit About This Match)

*Barbed Wire Cage Match*
Wifebeater vs. Danny Havoc *1/2 (Squash City; The Aftermath Was Very Good)

*Barbed Wire Cage #1 Contenders Match*
Sonjay Dutt vs Derek Frazier vs. Andy Sumner vs. Drew Gulak **3/4​


----------



## huthutraul

Was anyone here at the DBD V shows or know of any rating? If so could you post them. With 25% off I would like to order driven, Tokyo, and the DBD weekend, however I like to know the quality of a show before I make a purchase. Thanks in advance.


----------



## peep4life

Just ordered Domination, Live in Tokyo, Driven, and Race to the Top night 2. SLowly getting all the way caught up on ROH while skipping a few shows (can't afford to buy them all, gotta pick and choose.)


----------



## McQueen

peep4life said:


> Just ordered Domination, Live in Tokyo, Driven, and Race to the Top night 2. SLowly getting all the way caught up on ROH while skipping a few shows (can't afford to buy them all, gotta pick and choose.)


RTTT Night 2 and Domination aren't spectacular shows but they are both very enjoyable and Live in Tokyo was a great show, haven't seen Driven yet but looks like you scored a great order.


----------



## peep4life

McQueen said:


> RTTT Night 2 and Domination aren't spectacular shows but they are both very enjoyable and Live in Tokyo was a great show, haven't seen Driven yet but looks like you scored a great order.


Wanted to see the end of the tournament, especially claudio/generico and Domination seems solid from what i've read. I know its just a pre-order, but I can't wait to see Driven. I have Time Warner Cable, so I can't order the ppv.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Briscoes vs. Steenerico - Boston Street Fight
No commentary on this one. Crowd is crazy all the way through, and if you hate "big moves" Briscoes matches, well, I don't know what to tell you. I don't like em and I don't hate them, but here, you basically had the detached big move formula but with an awesome fucking crowd, a great story, and awesome, awesome hatred. I loved this fucking match. ****1/4

Off to watch the Philly Street Fight now.


----------



## ROH

MrPaiMei said:


> Briscoes vs. Steenerico - Boston Street Fight
> No commentary on this one. Crowd is crazy all the way through, and if you hate "big moves" Briscoes matches, well, I don't know what to tell you. I don't like em and I don't hate them, but here, you basically had the detached big move formula but with an awesome fucking crowd, a great story, and awesome, awesome hatred. I loved this fucking match. ****1/4
> 
> Off to watch the Philly Street Fight now.


If it's more of a heated brawl, then I like the big moves and such, but if it's a normal compeitive match (ie vs MCMG at GTGM) then it ain't good. Thanks for your thoughts tho.


----------



## JD13

You can no longer get Heroes of world class or Claudio Castagnoli: My european days on the ROH website so im pissed. I still intend to pick up alot of stuff in the 25% of sale, might catch up on FIP.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Sephiroth said:


> Aaron, what about Live in Tokyo? a classic between Danielson/Go, a really fun and exciting 6 man, and a really good title defense by Mori plus an ok undercard.
> 
> -------
> 
> *how in the world do you guys even like those Hangmen 3 shirts? you've gotta be joking when you say you're buying them right? it looks horrible*




I wasn't joking, I'd actually buy the shirt since it's a stable with 3 of my favorite wrestlers.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Fell asleep 20 minutes into the Philly Street Fight (its at least 40). It's a lot more acrobatic than intense, I didn't fall asleep from boredom as much as from having SAT's and a 8 mile practice this morning, hence my decision to stay in and follow results. It was dragging a little though. Gonna watch RTTT, me thinks.


----------



## Obfuscation

MrPaiMei said:


> Fell asleep 20 minutes into the Philly Street Fight (its at least 40). It's a lot more acrobatic than intense, I didn't fall asleep from boredom as much as from having SAT's and a 8 mile practice this morning, hence my decision to stay in and follow results. It was dragging a little though. Gonna watch RTTT, me thinks.


I figured it would be quite the long one. All in all, its a good portion of why I want that show, along with Night 1. As long as its enjoyable to watch, its fine.


----------



## musdy

Just ordered the DG 09/22/07 PPV


----------



## MrPaiMei

Who'd you get it off, Rogeau?


----------



## ruderrocket

Can anybody give a review of Death Before Dishonor IV and The Bitter End?


----------



## Platt

ruderrocket said:


> Can anybody give a review of Death Before Dishonor IV and The Bitter End?


Plenty of both in here http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/350622-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html


----------



## ruderrocket

Platt said:


> Plenty of both in here http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/350622-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html


Ah, did not see that. Thanks.


----------



## Master of Spike

Time for another review.

ROH Time To Man Up 2006:

Danielson vs Evans - *** 1/4 
Daniels & Sydal vs Irish Airborne - *** 1/2
Cabana vs Castagnoli - ** 1/2
Strong & Aries vs Homicide & Reyes vs Pearce & Whitmer vs Embassy - *** 1/2
Nigel vs Delirious - ***
Briscoes vs KENTA & Davey - *** 3/4
Joe vs Styles - *** 

*Overall: *** 1/4*


----------



## Sephiroth

i need help from the CZW fans...

i was watching the 5-Man Ladder Match from the Chri$ Ca$h Memorial show (which was fucking awesome, go download it in the Indy Media section if you haven't seen it or ordered the DVD) and the commentary mentioned another ladder match between Joker and Ca$h. i've seen pictures of Ca$h sitting on a ladder, especially his "RIP" picture they had on CZW's website for last year's Memorial show, so i'm guessing that was a pretty important match in CZW's history (like the commentary said). so what i wanna know is what show is that from, is it really that good, and is anyone willing to upload it? if not, that's fine. if i ever get around to ordering some new stuff from SmartMark, i'll try and get it since Joker has impressed the hell out of me throughout the summer and out of the stuff i've seen from Ca$h, i've liked it. especially from COD 6.


----------



## Blasko

That ladder match happen in Cage of Death 5 and is on the first ever CC memorial. It's pretty good, some crazy spots and the crowd was ultra hot for it. Some call it the best ladder match in the indies, but I haven't seen it in a year...


----------



## KingKicks

Sephiroth said:


> i need help from the CZW fans...
> 
> i was watching the 5-Man Ladder Match from the Chri$ Ca$h Memorial show (which was fucking awesome, go download it in the Indy Media section if you haven't seen it or ordered the DVD) and the commentary mentioned another ladder match between Joker and Ca$h. i've seen pictures of Ca$h sitting on a ladder, especially his "RIP" picture they had on CZW's website for last year's Memorial show, so i'm guessing that was a pretty important match in CZW's history (like the commentary said). so what i wanna know is what show is that from, is it really that good, and is anyone willing to upload it? if not, that's fine. if i ever get around to ordering some new stuff from SmartMark, i'll try and get it since Joker has impressed the hell out of me throughout the summer and out of the stuff i've seen from Ca$h, i've liked it. especially from COD 6.


The match is pretty insane, probably my favorite CZW match ever.

Definetly order the show (Cage Of Death 5) when you get the chance.


----------



## X/L/AJ

Sephiroth said:


> i need help from the CZW fans...
> 
> i was watching the 5-Man Ladder Match from the Chri$ Ca$h Memorial show (which was fucking awesome, go download it in the Indy Media section if you haven't seen it or ordered the DVD) and the commentary mentioned another ladder match between Joker and Ca$h. i've seen pictures of Ca$h sitting on a ladder, especially his "RIP" picture they had on CZW's website for last year's Memorial show, so i'm guessing that was a pretty important match in CZW's history (like the commentary said). so what i wanna know is what show is that from, is it really that good, and is anyone willing to upload it? if not, that's fine. if i ever get around to ordering some new stuff from SmartMark, i'll try and get it since Joker has impressed the hell out of me throughout the summer and out of the stuff i've seen from Ca$h, i've liked it. especially from COD 6.


I got the first Chris Cash show which it's an extra on.  I might rip it if I feel real ambitious but either way the COD 5 show was fuckin amazing and that's when it originally happened so picking up that show wouldn't be a bad idea whatsoever. I actually haven't seen that ladder match for quite some time. *runs to go watch it*


----------



## Sephiroth

does anyone have any ratings for CoD 5? particularly the COD match between Team Zandig vs. Hi-V

either way, even if you upload it X/L/AJ, i'll still probably order it. but i really want to watch it now so i hope you do upload it


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

Well, it looks like that "3 Day Guaranteed Shipping" promise that IVP offers is bullshit. It's been a week and a half. THE WAIT IS KILLIIINNGGGGG MEEEE... Also have both Supercard of Honors and TNA Slammiversary '07 waiting to be at the doorstep of my house. Damnit. lol


----------



## ROH

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> Well, it looks like that "3 Day Guaranteed Shipping" promise that IVP offers is bullshit. It's been a week and a half. THE WAIT IS KILLIIINNGGGGG MEEEE... Also have both Supercard of Honors and TNA Slammiversary '07 waiting to be at the doorstep of my house. Damnit. lol


Sorry, but yours is nothing on my *J Crown 1996*.

It's been 2 1/2 months.

He sent it and J *Cup* 95, but only J Cup 95 arrived, so J *Crown* 96 must have gotten lost in the post office.

A week later I tell him this. he says wait 2 weeks to see if it comes.

(It's been 6 weeks so far).

I wait like a twat, it doesn't arrive. I email him. 

He takes 2 weeks to respond. He says sorry about the wait, will resend now.

(Been 8 weeks now)

I am still here, waiting for it 2 weeks after. And that's where we are here, at 10 FUCKING WEEKS.

I am so DYING to see Dragon/Ohtani and more Sasuke. This is so bullshit.


----------



## KingKicks

ROH said:


> Sorry, but yours is nothing on my *J Crown 1996*.
> 
> It's been 2 1/2 months.
> 
> He sent it and J *Cup* 95, but only J Cup 95 arrived, so J *Crown* 96 must have gotten lost in the post office.
> 
> A week later I tell him this. he says wait 2 weeks to see if it comes.
> 
> (It's been 6 weeks so far).
> 
> I wait like a twat, it doesn't arrive. I email him.
> 
> He takes 2 weeks to respond. He says sorry about the wait, will resend now.
> 
> (Been 8 weeks now)
> 
> I am still here, waiting for it 2 weeks after. And that's where we are here, at 10 FUCKING WEEKS.
> 
> I am so DYING to see Dragon/Ohtani and more Sasuke. This is so bullshit.


Damn, that sounds really bad and with the postal strikes here, i guess you can't expect it to come anyday soon.


----------



## ROH

^ I'm gon' explode soon lol.

*Morishima vs Nakajima - Kensuke Office - ***3/4*


----------



## McQueen

If you really need to see Dragon/Ohtani (and EVERYONE NEEDS TO SEE THAT MATCH IMO) ROH it is on youtube.


----------



## musdy

MrPaiMei said:


> Who'd you get it off, Rogeau?


No, Luchgorelust from the Czwfans.com


----------



## bmxmadb53

I wonder what dillon is going to be booking...probably some WCW stuff.


----------



## Sephiroth

it sucks that IVP isn't delivering fast enough to you guys. i usually don't have a problem and do get it in a couple days. maybe it was lost in the mail.


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> If you really need to see Dragon/Ohtani (and EVERYONE NEEDS TO SEE THAT MATCH IMO) ROH it is on youtube.


I'm so looking foward to it after their aweso0me match at J cup 95, and I heard it's even better.

Thanks for telling me it's on youtube, but I can't get into full matches on there, so I guess I'll keep whining to Chris (IVP) to send me it.


----------



## McQueen

ROH said:


> I'm so looking foward to it after their aweso0me match at J cup 95, and I heard it's even better.
> 
> Thanks for telling me it's on youtube, but I can't get into full matches on there, so I guess I'll keep whining to Chris (IVP) to send me it.


I personally think it's the greatest Junior Heavyweight match ever, pretty much a perfect 90's style juniors match and Ohtani's performance is nothing short of fantastic. I don't understand your aversion to watching the match on Youtube but whatever.


----------



## Sephiroth

god, J Crown 96 was awesome. Ohtani vs. Ultimo fucking tears the house down. the main event is fucking awesome too, but doesn't reach the high standard from the previous match. 

even tho it had a 5 star match (imo) and an amazing finals, the best part of the DVD is the end when Sasuke is getting pictures taken and he's surrounded by asian cuties (sadly, no young pre-wrestling Morishima in a swimsuit) and all the belts on him  (wearing two and holding three in each arm, but you probably know the concept of the J Crown and the 8 title belts already anyways)

edit: as for the show on a whole, only the semi-finals and finals are worth watching

edit 2: does anyone know who the WCW Cruiserweight champ was at the time? it seems that was the only major Junior title not in the J Crown. was it Benoit?

edit: it was Rey. nm.


----------



## McQueen

I'm pretty sure Ohtani was the one who went into J-Crown as the WCW Cruiserweight Champion but I could be wrong.

You really thought only two matches on J-Crown were worth watching?


----------



## watts63

Won By- Takeshi Morishima
Defeated- Homicide ****1/2*
Location- Philadelphia, PA
Date- 2/17/07

Title Defenses:
--Morishima defeated BJ Whitmer in Dayton, OH on 2/23/07 ****1/4*
--Morishima defeated KENTA in Tokyo, Japan on 3/4/07 ****1/4-***1/2*
--Morishima defeated Nigel McGuinness in Edison, NJ on 4/14/07 ****3/4*
--Morishima defeated Austin Aries in St. Paul, MN on 4/27/07 ******
--Morishima defeated Shingo in Chicago Ridge, IL on 4/28/07 *****1/2*
--Morishima defeated KAZMA in Tokyo, Japan on 5/6/07 *Never Seen It*
--Morishima defeated BJ Whitmer in New York, NY on 5/12/07 ***1/4*
--Morishima defeated Jay Briscoe in Boston, MA on 6/8/07 ****1/2*
--Morishima defeated Roderick Strong in Philadelphia, PA on 6/9/07 ****3/4-*****
--Morishima defeated Jimmy Rave in Chicago Ridge, IL on 6/23/07 ***-**1/4*
--Morishima defeated Adam Pearce in Chicago Ridge, IL on 6/23/07 ***3/4*
--Morishima defeated Nigel McGuinness in Tokyo, Japan on 7/16/07 *****-****1/4*
--Morishima defeated Claudio Castagnoli in Boston, MA on 8/10/07 ****1/2*
--Morishima defeated Brent Albright in Philadelphia, PA on 8/11/07 ****3/4*
--Morishima defeated Claudio Castagnoli & Brent Albright in Hartford, CT on 8/24/07 ****1/2*
--Morishima defeated Bryan Danielson in New York, NY on 8/25/07 *****1/2*
--Morishima defeated Katsuhiko Nakajima in Tokyo, Japan on 9/1/07 ****3/4-*****
--Morishima defeated Erick Stevens in Detroit, MI on 9/14/07 *Never Seen It*
--Morishima defeated Bryan Danielson in Chicago Ridge, IL on 9/15/07 *Never Seen It*
--Morishima defeated Kevin Steen in Boston, MA on 10/5/07 *Never Seen It*


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> I'm pretty sure Ohtani was the one who went into J-Crown as the WCW Cruiserweight Champion but I could be wrong.
> 
> You really thought only two matches on J-Crown were worth watching?


the two semi finals and the main event. the last quarter finals match (Hamada vs. Samurai) was good, but it's not worth going out of your way to see. the rest of the quarter finals matches range from mediocre to decent. seriously, what the fuck was up with Lyger vs. Dragon? that was disappointing and not even worth it

edit: i wiki'd it and it said Ohtani was UWA World Light Heavy Champ


----------



## McQueen

Liger was about to undergo treatment from a Brain Tumor thats why he played such a small role in the tournament (despite it was his idea), and I actually thought while it was a short match that it was very fun. El Samurai/Sasuke was pretty great too IMO. The only match I didn't think was that great was Motegi/Sasuke.


----------



## El Conquistador

Just watched the entire TOD: FF event in enitirity. It was decent, nothing to brag home about and nothing compared to the actual TOD itself earlier in the year. Die-Hard's injury was sick as hell. J.C. being back is awesome, he was impressive in my view, can't believe how healthy he looks now. 

Oh yeah, DJ Hyde sucks terribly.


----------



## PulseGlazer

watts63 said:


> Won By- Takeshi Morishima
> Defeated- Homicide ****1/2*
> Location- Philadelphia, PA
> Date- 2/17/07
> 
> Title Defenses:
> --Morishima defeated BJ Whitmer in Dayton, OH on 2/23/07 ****1/4*
> --Morishima defeated KENTA in Tokyo, Japan on 3/4/07 ****1/4-***1/2*
> --Morishima defeated Nigel McGuinness in Edison, NJ on 4/14/07 ****3/4*
> --Morishima defeated Austin Aries in St. Paul, MN on 4/27/07 ******
> --Morishima defeated Shingo in Chicago Ridge, IL on 4/28/07 *****1/2*
> --Morishima defeated KAZMA in Tokyo, Japan on 5/6/07 *Never Seen It*
> --Morishima defeated BJ Whitmer in New York, NY on 5/12/07 ***1/4*
> --Morishima defeated Jay Briscoe in Boston, MA on 6/8/07 ****1/2*
> --Morishima defeated Roderick Strong in Philadelphia, PA on 6/9/07 ****3/4-*****
> --Morishima defeated Jimmy Rave in Chicago Ridge, IL on 6/23/07 ***-**1/4*
> --Morishima defeated Adam Pearce in Chicago Ridge, IL on 6/23/07 ***3/4*
> --Morishima defeated Nigel McGuinness in Tokyo, Japan on 7/16/07 *****-****1/4*
> --Morishima defeated Claudio Castagnoli in Boston, MA on 8/10/07 ****1/2*
> --Morishima defeated Brent Albright in Philadelphia, PA on 8/11/07 ****3/4*
> --Morishima defeated Claudio Castagnoli & Brent Albright in Hartford, CT on 8/24/07 ****1/2*
> --Morishima defeated Bryan Danielson in New York, NY on 8/25/07 *****1/2*
> --Morishima defeated Katsuhiko Nakajima in Tokyo, Japan on 9/1/07 ****3/4-*****
> --Morishima defeated Erick Stevens in Detroit, MI on 9/14/07 *Never Seen It*
> --Morishima defeated Bryan Danielson in Chicago Ridge, IL on 9/15/07 *Never Seen It*
> --Morishima defeated Kevin Steen in Boston, MA on 10/5/07 *Never Seen It*


Fun! I want to play!

Defeated- Homicide ****1/2*
Location- Philadelphia, PA
Date- 2/17/07

Title Defenses:
--Morishima defeated BJ Whitmer in Dayton, OH on 2/23/07 *** 3/4*
--Morishima defeated KENTA in Tokyo, Japan on 3/4/07 **** 3/4*
--Morishima defeated Nigel McGuinness in Edison, NJ on 4/14/07 ***** 1/4-**** 1/2*
--Morishima defeated Austin Aries in St. Paul, MN on 4/27/07 ******
--Morishima defeated Shingo in Chicago Ridge, IL on 4/28/07 ******
--Morishima defeated KAZMA in Tokyo, Japan on 5/6/07 *Never Seen It*
--Morishima defeated BJ Whitmer in New York, NY on 5/12/07 ****
--Morishima defeated Jay Briscoe in Boston, MA on 6/8/07 ****1/2*
--Morishima defeated Roderick Strong in Philadelphia, PA on 6/9/07 ****3/4-***1/4*
--Morishima defeated Jimmy Rave in Chicago Ridge, IL on 6/23/07 ****
--Morishima defeated Adam Pearce in Chicago Ridge, IL on 6/23/07 *** 1/4*
--Morishima defeated Nigel McGuinness in Tokyo, Japan on 7/16/07 **** 3/4*
--Morishima defeated Claudio Castagnoli in Boston, MA on 8/10/07 ******
--Morishima defeated Brent Albright in Philadelphia, PA on 8/11/07 ****3/4*
--Morishima defeated Claudio Castagnoli & Brent Albright in Hartford, CT on 8/24/07 ****1/4*
--Morishima defeated Bryan Danielson in New York, NY on 8/25/07 *****3/4*
--Morishima defeated Katsuhiko Nakajima in Tokyo, Japan on 9/1/07 *missed it*
--Morishima defeated Erick Stevens in Detroit, MI on 9/14/07 *Never Seen It*
--Morishima defeated Bryan Danielson in Chicago Ridge, IL on 9/15/07 *Never Seen It*
--Morishima defeated Kevin Steen in Boston, MA on 10/5/07 *Never Seen It*

And Morishima losing to Nigel last night, *** 1/2 generously.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

ROH said:


> Sorry, but yours is nothing on my *J Crown 1996*.
> 
> It's been 2 1/2 months.
> 
> He sent it and J *Cup* 95, but only J Cup 95 arrived, so J *Crown* 96 must have gotten lost in the post office.
> 
> A week later I tell him this. he says wait 2 weeks to see if it comes.
> 
> (It's been 6 weeks so far).
> 
> I wait like a twat, it doesn't arrive. I email him.
> 
> He takes 2 weeks to respond. He says sorry about the wait, will resend now.
> 
> (Been 8 weeks now)
> 
> I am still here, waiting for it 2 weeks after. And that's where we are here, at 10 FUCKING WEEKS.
> 
> I am so DYING to see Dragon/Ohtani and more Sasuke. This is so bullshit.


Damn man, really sorry to hear that. I hope that isn't a sign to come for my shipment.

Also adding to those other DVD I'm waiting for, I'm also waiting for Glory By Honor Night 2 with KENTA/Dragon. I CAN'T WAIITTTT.


----------



## KingKicks

M.W. said:


> Just watched the entire TOD: FF event in enitirity. It was decent, nothing to brag home about and nothing compared to the actual TOD itself earlier in the year. Die-Hard's injury was sick as hell. J.C. being back is awesome, he was impressive in my view, can't believe how healthy he looks now.
> 
> Oh yeah, DJ Hyde sucks terribly.


I agree Die-Hard's injury was awful, 1 of the worst things i've ever seen in CZW.

Cage Of Death perhaps going to be Drake, J.C and Havoc vs. Damage, Vortexz and either Die-Hard or Hyde?


----------



## ROH

Damn, you guys are killing me with all this J Crown talk.


----------



## Spartanlax

Some ratings from FIP's Battle Of The Belts tournament. I'll have full ratings later:

Strong vs. Rave- ***1/4
Stevens vs. Shingo- ***1/4 or ***1/2
Delirious vs. M Briscoe- **1/4
J Briscoe vs. Sweeney- ***
Strong vs. J Briscoe- ***1/2 or ***3/4
Delirious vs. Stevens- ***1/4

So far it's the best FIP show I've ever seen (although I haven't seen very many full shows at all), and Stevens continues to show how great he really is. I can't wait for the finals, which is apparently the best FIP match ever.


----------



## Obfuscation

Spartanlax said:


> Some ratings from FIP's Battle Of The Belts tournament. I'll have full ratings later:
> 
> Strong vs. Rave- ***1/4
> Stevens vs. Shingo- ***1/4 or ***1/2
> Delirious vs. M Briscoe- **1/4
> J Briscoe vs. Sweeney- ***
> Strong vs. J Briscoe- ***1/2 or ***3/4
> Delirious vs. Stevens- ***1/4
> 
> So far it's the best FIP show I've ever seen (although I haven't seen very many full shows at all), and Stevens continues to show how great he really is. I can't wait for the finals, which is apparently the best FIP match ever.


Well at least I know this is worth 15 bucks now. And to know Stevens is a good talent, is also a relief. Still have never seen anything from the guy yet....


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> Well at least I know this is worth 15 bucks now. And to know Stevens is a good talent, is also a relief. Still have never seen anything from the guy yet....


I've seen three matches from Stevens and I think he's just awesome, also he cut a good promo at ROH's Domination. I think in the future he deserves to hold the ROH Title one day, but that's just me.


----------



## Spartanlax

Erick Stevens is the next breakout star in ROH (not named Generico or Steen) as long as he develops more of a character and goes out on his own. His size is a plus since ROH has so few, true heavyweights.


----------



## McQueen

Spartanlax said:


> Erick Stevens is the next breakout star in ROH (not named Generico or Steen) as long as he develops more of a character and goes out on his own. His size is a plus since ROH has so few, true heavyweights.


I pretty much concur with this post word for word.

Still despite the fact Stevens & Aries are both pretty awesome, the Resilience still sucks cause of MDogg.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I became a fan of Mdogg after the Philly Steet Fight, he was fuckin insane in it.


----------



## McQueen

MDogg is completely worthless aside from a random highspot here and there.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> MDogg is completely worthless aside from a random highspot here and there.


, I think trying to defend MDogg is harder then trying to defend BJ Whitmer.


----------



## watts63

Spartanlax said:


> Erick Stevens is the next breakout star in ROH (not named Generico or Steen) as long as he develops more of a character and goes out on his own. His size is a plus since ROH has so few, true heavyweights.


The best singles match I seen from Stevens is with his strong style match with Arik Cannon on IWA-MS HURT 2007. Which I thought was very good by the way. Besides that match I seen him in CZW where I think he was just getting started & FIP. Can't wait to see more of his FIP work. Also can't wait to see his match with Morishima.


----------



## Sephiroth

has FIP's Florida Heritage Tournament DVD been released yet? i really wanna see the finals.


----------



## watts63

Sephiroth said:


> has FIP's Florida Heritage Tournament DVD been released yet? i really wanna see the finals.


Yeah, for a while now.


----------



## McQueen

If I'm not mistaken FIP: Battle of the Belts is the Finals


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> If I'm not mistaken FIP: Battle of the Belts is the Finals


That's just the name of the show because Strong's title wasn't on the line.


----------



## Sephiroth

...so is anyone gonna upload the finals then?


----------



## musdy

Sephiroth said:


> ...so is anyone gonna upload the finals then?


Its on Youtube


----------



## watts63

musdy said:


> Its on Youtube


Link please?


----------



## musdy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiRal2nkC3M

This match made me a fan of Sasuke


----------



## MMAWrestlingfan07

How would you guys rate an order of:

Race to the Top Tournament: Night 2
Death Before Dishonor V: Night 1
Death Before Dishonor V: Night 2


Would you guys rate this as a good order, or would you recommend another new show. It would have to be a new show, and dont count the two ppvs cuz I bought those on PPV


----------



## watts63

MMAWrestlingfan07 said:



> How would you guys rate an order of:
> 
> Race to the Top Tournament: Night 2
> Death Before Dishonor V: Night 1
> Death Before Dishonor V: Night 2
> 
> 
> Would you guys rate this as a good order, or would you recommend another new show. It would have to be a new show, and dont count the two ppvs cuz I bought those on PPV


You have Good Times, Great Memories, Live in Toyko & FYF: Finale? Because if you don't, I recommend those shows.


----------



## Myers

I have been buying some of the straight shootin series dvd's and I was wondering which ones are worth buying. I already have the CM Punk and Colt Cabana, Raven and Sandman, Cm Punk and Samoa Joe, and the Samoa Joe interviews. There are so many of them that I was wondering which ones were worth watching.


----------



## Platt

Myers said:


> I have been buying some of the straight shootin series dvd's and I was wondering which ones are worth buying. I already have the CM Punk and Colt Cabana, Raven and Sandman, Cm Punk and Samoa Joe, and the Samoa Joe interviews. There are so many of them that I was wondering which ones were worth watching.


Steve Corino's one is well worth getting.


----------



## bmxmadb53

> Chikara DVD September 22, 2007 "Cibernetico & Robin" - Philadelphia, PA
> 
> This is the fourth installment one of Chikara's premiere events the Torneo Cibernetico featuring an eight on eight match with no time limit. This show includes eight other matches which includes an outstanding tag team match featuring the Olsen Twins verse Cheech & Cloudy.
> 1. Brodie Lee vs. Mike Stevens
> 2. Daizee Haze vs. Candace LaRae
> 3. Hydra & UltraMantis Black vs. Hallowicked & Delirious
> 4. Tim Donst vs. Mike Quackenbush
> 5. Olsen Twins vs. Cheech & Cloudy
> 6. Kris Chambers vs. Super Xtremo
> 7. The Osirian Portal vs. Jigsaw & Shane Storm
> 8. BLK OUT vs. The Colony
> 9. Torneo Cibernetico - Kings Of Wrestling (Mitch Ryder (captain), Chuck Taylor, Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Larry Sweeney, Shayne Hawke, Gran Akuma & Icarus) vs. Team Mega Mucha Lucha (Lince Dorado (captain), Chiva 3, Chiva 4, Magno, Incognito, El Hijo del Ice Cream, Ice Cream, Jr. & Equinox)


----------



## JD13

^^^ Im gonna wait to get this in SMVs next 25% off sale, probably put a huge order in.


----------



## watts63

PWG Battle of Los Angeles '07 Covers:





























One Word: Awesome!


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

Anybody get their DBD V night 2 in yet? any match ratings? I was there but I wanted to know what you guys thought and how it came across on DVD.

I would love to get it but I'm short on cash damnit. Fuckin' school and regular life costs lol.


----------



## watts63

Top 5 Greatest PWG Matches I Ever Seen:

#1: Joey Ryan vs. Super Dragon - 60 Minute Iron Match (Use Your Illusion IV) *****1/2-****3/4*

#2: Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. El Generico & Quicksilver (Crusin For A Brusin') *****1/2*

#3: Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans (Hollywood Globetrotters) *****1/2*

#4: Joey Ryan vs. Human Tornado - Guerrilla Warfare Match (Based On A True Story) *****1/2*

#5: Kevin Steen vs. Super Dragon - Guerrilla Warfare Match (Astonishing X-Mas) *****1/4-****1/2*


----------



## KingKicks

Those BOLA 07 covers look damn amazing.


----------



## SP_10

The BOLA covers look sweet.


----------



## KaijuFan

MMAWrestlingfan07 said:


> How would you guys rate an order of:
> 
> Race to the Top Tournament: Night 2
> Death Before Dishonor V: Night 1
> Death Before Dishonor V: Night 2
> 
> 
> Would you guys rate this as a good order, or would you recommend another new show. It would have to be a new show, and dont count the two ppvs cuz I bought those on PPV


I loved RTTT:N2, the finals was an absolute 4 star match. And the promo battle between Nigel and Danielson halfway through the show is hilarious too. I'd reccomend getting it. Haven't gotten to watching either DBDV nights yet, I'll get back to you on those.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Chikara Maximum Overdraft*
1. Los Ice Creams vs. 2.0 - **3/4
2. Eddie Kingston vs. Ricochet - **
3. Shayne Hawke vs. Billy Roc - *3/4
4. Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Ray - ***
5. The Colony vs. Los Tres Deliriosos - ***1/4
6. La Parkita vs. Payaso del Futuro - *1/2
7. Chuck Taylor vs. Drake Younger - ***
8. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Pantera & Lince Dorado - ***1/4
9. Mike Quackenbush vs. Black Tiger - ***3/4
10. F.I.S.T. vs. Briscoe Brothers - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/4

*Chikara 2007 International Invaders Weekend - Night 1*
1. Rahim Ali vs. Shane Storm - *1/4
2. Alex Payne vs. Tim Donst - *1/2
3. USApe vs. Moscow - N/R
4. Shayne Hawke vs. Jigsaw - **
5. Olsen Twins & Brodie Lee vs. The Colony - **1/2 
6. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Akira Raijin - ***1/4
7. Pac vs. Ricochet - ***1/2
8. Eddie Kingston vs. Brute Issei - *** 
9. Kings Of Wrestling vs. Las Chivas, Equinox & Lince Dorado - ***1/2
10. F.I.S.T. vs. Los Ice Creams - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/4

*FIP International Impact Phase 1*
1. The YRR of Sal Rinauro & Kenny King vs. Jerrelle Clark & Seth Delay - **1/2
2. Delirious vs. Jigsaw - ***1/4
3. The Heartbreak Express vs. The YRR of Sal Rinauro & Chasyn Rance - *3/4
4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Shingo - ***1/4
5. Sean Waltman vs. Larry Sweeney - **
6. Erick Stevens vs. Claudio Castagnoli (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match) - ***3/4
7. Roderick Strong vs. Yamato (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match) - ***1/4
8. Mark Briscoe vs. Mad Man Pondo (Falls Count Anywhere Match) - ***
9. Jay Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher (No DQ Match) - ***1/2

Overall show raing - ***1/4


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

YESS!!! got my 11 dvd order from IVP. Can't wait to watch it. Now just waiting for both Supercard of Honors, Slammiversary '07 & Glory By Honor V Night 2.

*sits, staring at the clock waiting*


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> Top 5 Greatest PWG Matches I Ever Seen:
> 
> #1: Joey Ryan vs. Super Dragon - 60 Minute Iron Match (Use Your Illusion IV) *****1/2-****3/4*
> 
> #2: Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. El Generico & Quicksilver (Crusin For A Brusin') *****1/2*
> 
> #3: Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans (Hollywood Globetrotters) *****1/2*
> 
> #4: Joey Ryan vs. Human Tornado - Guerrilla Warfare Match (Based On A True Story) *****1/2*
> 
> #5: Kevin Steen vs. Super Dragon - Guerrilla Warfare Match (Astonishing X-Mas) *****1/4-****1/2*


Nice list, I can vouch for all and say those ratings are spot on. Joey vs Tornado is the only one I have yet to seeo) But hopefully soon. Some spots I saw were totally sick.

Also, Sweet BOLA covers. Beat out last year's already.


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> Nice list, I can vouch for all and say those ratings are spot on. Joey vs Tornado is the only one I have yet to seeo) But hopefully soon. Some spots I saw were totally sick.
> 
> Also, Sweet BOLA covers. Beat out last year's already.


Tornado vs. Ryan is definetly the best match PWG has put on this year...so far.

And it's funny how Joey Ryan & Super Dragon is dominating my list.


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> Tornado vs. Ryan is definetly the best match PWG has put on this year...so far.
> 
> And it's funny how Joey Ryan & Super Dragon is dominating my list.


Even better than PAC/Generico?:shocked: From a live show I went with ****1/2, which seems to tie it but I can't make that judgment just yet.

Joey dominates it due to him being one of the best on the roster. People don't give him enough cred sometimes. And Dragon...well we all know he is just a bad ass.

Generico's ***3/4-****1/4 matches just missed the cut, rit?:side:


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> Even better than PAC/Generico?:shocked: From a live show I went with ****1/2, which seems to tie it but I can't make that judgment just yet.
> 
> Joey dominates it due to him being one of the best on the roster. People don't give him enough cred sometimes. And Dragon...well we all know he is just a bad ass.
> 
> Generico's ***3/4-****1/4 matches just missed the cut, rit?:side:


I gave PAC vs. El Generico ****-****1/4,would have got a solid ****1/4 if Generico didn't botch the BRAINBUSTAH. The list may change when the DDT4 Night Two, 4th Anniversary & BOLA Night 2 & 3 comes out. Joey Ryan's gimmick doesn't show how good at times which is unfortunate. 

Also Bryan Danielson vs. CIMA just missed the cut but I saw that match live.


----------



## -Mystery-

watts63 said:


> Tornado vs. Ryan is definetly the best match PWG has put on this year...so far.
> 
> And it's funny how Joey Ryan & Super Dragon is dominating my list.


I'd have to disagree. While Tornado/Ryan was a very good match, I'd put Joe/Ki above it.


----------



## ROH

Ordered CHIKARA CIbernetico and Robin last night. Can't wait till it comes!


----------



## Claymore

ROH said:


> Ordered CHIKARA CIbernetico and Robin last night. Can't wait till it comes!


Same here mate, but unfortunately we may be in for a long wait. Nothing to do with Smartmark, it's the strikes over here in the UK that will delay things...

There back today through to Sunday. But they are on strike from Monday to Friday next week, so hopefully we might get it by Saturday. But I have a funny feeling it might not reach me till later...Maybe you will be lucky and get it by the end of the week. If you do, make sure to post your thoughts on Up In Smoke/ Olsen's match...


----------



## Platt

Finally got my SMV order today got the latest 2 IWA:MS shows and TOD:FF to watch


----------



## macs182

Platt said:


> Finally got my SMV order today got the latest 2 IWA:MS shows and TOD:FF to watch


The final shot at TOD:FF made it a must buy, best end ever......


----------



## ROH

Claymore said:


> Same here mate, but unfortunately we may be in for a long wait. Nothing to do with Smartmark, it's the strikes over here in the UK that will delay things...
> 
> There back today through to Sunday. But they are on strike from Monday to Friday next week, so hopefully we might get it by Saturday. But I have a funny feeling it might not reach me till later...Maybe you will be lucky and get it by the end of the week. If you do, make sure to post your thoughts on *Up In Smoke/ Olsen's match*...


Fuck that. Cibernetico FTW!

Na, I'm also really looking foward to that tag match. And of course the CHIKKY return of SUPA Xtremo.


----------



## X/L/AJ

I am interested in Jimmy Jacobs ROH stuff during his Lacey storyline leading up to his injury so I was thinking about picking up a few shows that had his best matches. I have the tag match from ASE 3 and the cage match vs BJ from Supercard of Honor II. Glory By Honor V weekend is where my ROH DVD collection kind of stopped so if anyone could recommend me Jimmy Jacobs stuff after that leading up to his injury that would be glorious. Recommend however many matches/shows up to now as I will probably just find someone who is willing to deal me copies cheap so I will probably place a fair sized order if it comes to that.


----------



## watts63

X/L/AJ said:


> I am interested in Jimmy Jacobs ROH stuff during his Lacey storyline leading up to his injury so I was thinking about picking up a few shows that had his best matches. I have the tag match from ASE 3 and the cage match vs BJ from Supercard of Honor II. Glory By Honor V weekend is where my ROH DVD collection kind of stopped so if anyone could recommend me Jimmy Jacobs stuff after that leading up to his injury that would be glorious. Recommend however many matches/shows up to now as I will probably just find someone who is willing to deal me copies cheap so I will probably place a fair sized order if it comes to that.



I can recommend two great wars Jimmy Jacobs was in:

vs. Colt Cabana (ROH Fifth Year Festival: Chicago)
vs. BJ Whitmer (ROH Fifth Year Festival: Finale)


----------



## -Mystery-

watts63 said:


> I can recommend two great wars Jimmy Jacobs was in:
> 
> vs. Colt Cabana (ROH Fifth Year Festival: Chicago)
> vs. BJ Whitmer (ROH Fifth Year Festival: Finale)


Throw in vs. Whitmer from Battle of the Icons.


----------



## X/L/AJ

Alright, thanks guys. I'll look into those three for sure. I remember hearing about that match vs Cabana. Any others?


----------



## watts63

X/L/AJ said:


> Alright, thanks guys. I'll look into those three for sure. I remember hearing about that match vs Cabana. Any others?


Here is some others....

vs. BJ Whitmer: Dethroned
with Bryan Danielson, SHINGO & Jimmy Rave vs. Delirious, BJ Whitmer, Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana: Chicago Spectacular Night Two

Couple of very good brawls:

with Brent Albright & Lacey vs. BJ Whitmer, Colt Cabana & Daizee Haze: Dedicated
with Adam Pearce & Lacey vs. BJ Whitmer, Colt Cabana & Daizee Haze: Fifth Year Festival: Philly


----------



## -Mystery-

SMV has a new site layout and stuff up now. It looks really nice and badass.


----------



## X/L/AJ

watts63 said:


> Here is some others....
> 
> vs. BJ Whitmer: Dethroned
> with Bryan Danielson, SHINGO & Jimmy Rave vs. Delirious, BJ Whitmer, Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana: Chicago Spectacular Night Two
> 
> Couple of very good brawls:
> 
> with Brent Albright & Lacey vs. BJ Whitmer, Colt Cabana & Daizee Haze: Dedicated
> with Adam Pearce & Lacey vs. BJ Whitmer, Colt Cabana & Daizee Haze: Fifth Year Festival: Philly


Alright, sounds good. How was BJ Whitmer & Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Rave & Jimmy Jacobs from the FYF: Liverpool?


----------



## watts63

X/L/AJ said:


> Alright, sounds good. How was BJ Whitmer & Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Rave & Jimmy Jacobs from the FYF: Liverpool?


It was solid but I wouldn't recommend it. It was just setting up their match for the next night.

EDIT: Yeah, the SMV site looks better than ever.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hey, watts I just wanted to update you regarding my star ratings for the 16 carat gold tournament. I finished up Night 1 and have begun watching Night 2. I should have the entire tournament done by Friday.


----------



## Claymore

-Mystery- said:


> Hey, watts I just wanted to update you regarding my star ratings for the 16 carat gold tournament. I finished up Night 1 and have begun watching Night 2. I should have the entire tournament done by Friday.


What did you think of Night 1...

Personally I would put Night 1 over Night 2, but with an excellent Sydal/Claudio match and a few strong matches then maybe you might put it on the same level. But I definetely think Night 1 and 3 are good nights...


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> Hey, watts I just wanted to update you regarding my star ratings for the 16 carat gold tournament. I finished up Night 1 and have begun watching Night 2. I should have the entire tournament done by Friday.


Cool. I been dying for star ratings on the tournament.


----------



## Platt

Found this browsing the ROH site probably due for release in tomorrows updates


----------



## JD13

Just picked up the following from ROH:
Death before dishonor v nights 1 & 2
FIP: battle of the belts
FIP: International impact nights 1 & 2
WxW: fight club night 2005 (kenta Kobashi)
UWA vs Toryumon night 2
Before they were stars: Samoa Joe
Guest booker with Kevin Sullivan
ROH poster and a few lucha magazines.

Also i placed a order on some DVDs from some guy called Platt but im a bit worried to be honest, he seems like a very dodgy character :side:


----------



## King_Kash

I know this is too early to ask, is it worth to buy DBD V night 1 and 2 DVD?
ROH shows at Japan? what else? Rep will be given


----------



## watts63

King_Kash said:


> I know this is too early to ask, is it worth to buy DBD V night 1 and 2 DVD?
> ROH shows at Japan? what else? Rep will be given


Live in Toyko is a must-buy & Live in Osaka is passable.


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH said:


> Ordered CHIKARA CIbernetico and Robin last night. Can't wait till it comes!


Ratings ASAP plz

Cibernetico and Robin has one of, if not my fav Chikara cover yet. Awesome stuff.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I know this is a question coming from out of nowhere, but does anyone know where I could buy a Kingston shirt or Blk Out shirt?


----------



## Sephiroth

JD13 said:


> Guest booker with Kevin Sullivan


that was so fucking boring.

Sullivan: "uh yeah...i'd um...*40 second pause while he slumps his head on his shoulder and looks at bad as he sounds*...yeah, i'd get Dusty from the territories....no polkadots"


----------



## King_Kash

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I know this is a question coming from out of nowhere, but does anyone know where I could buy a Kingston shirt or Blk Out shirt?


Good question, try CZW website or Ruckus' MySpace?



watts63 said:


> Live in Toyko is a must-buy & Live in Osaka is passable.


thanks


----------



## KaijuFan

The Japan shows have good wrestling, but the crowds (as with all Japan events) are quiet. Osaka is deathly quiet though, at least Tokyo marked a few times.


----------



## JD13

Sephiroth said:


> that was so fucking boring.
> 
> Sullivan: "uh yeah...i'd um...*40 second pause while he slumps his head on his shoulder and looks at bad as he sounds*...yeah, i'd get Dusty from the territories....no polkadots"


Ive heard alot of people praising it so i thought id give it a try.


----------



## watts63

FIP Sold Out has finally came in the mail today & I'm gonna post the star ratings later.


----------



## -Mystery-

TPI DVD news.



> We are anticipating having the 2007 TPI dvd this weekend at the Joliet shows. We will be burning them there in the afternoon, so we are not sure how many we will get done. Probably around 20 or 30 copies.
> 
> We are going to take orders now for them, so if you preorder you will be guaranteed a copy.
> 
> The dvd is $40.00 and you can order them thru Paypal at [email protected].
> 
> This will be first order, first receive.
> 
> 
> thanks


----------



## KingKicks

I'm torn with what to get for my birthday (26th October) between TPI or some PWG (I've been waiting to finally get some since the beginning of the year)


----------



## -Mystery-

Benjo™ said:


> I'm torn with what to get for my birthday (26th October) between TPI or some PWG (I've been waiting to finally get some since the beginning of the year)


Depends on what PWG you plan on getting. What would you get if you bought PWG?


----------



## KingKicks

-Mystery- said:


> Depends on what PWG you plan on getting. What would you get if you bought PWG?


I would either get BOLA 2006 or 1 of the four DVD special deals.


----------



## -Mystery-

Benjo™ said:


> I would either get BOLA 2006 or 1 of the four DVD special deals.


Tough to say but I'd probably pre-order BOLA 2007 which will be out at the end of October according to PWG.


----------



## KingKicks

-Mystery- said:


> Tough to say but I'd probably pre-order BOLA 2007 which will be out at the end of October according to PWG.


Yeah that's a good idea.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MrPaiMei

No one but watts here has really seen anything out of PWG since ASWV, and no one really saw TPI it seems. Since your Birthday predates BOLA's release I'd go with DDT4 (Super Dragon/Davey vs. PAC/Strong, CIMA vs. Dragon, Doi/Yoshino vs. Strong/PAC, Briscoes vs. Strong/PAC, CIMA vs. Generico) and Giant Size Annual 4 (AmDrag vs. Necro, Steenerico vs. Strong/PAC, Generico vs. AmDrag) for $45.


----------



## watts63

Definetly get anything out of ASW V to BOLA '07 (Also BOATS & HDD). Any of those are very good choices.

MrPaiMei, just to let you know, I only seen BOLA '07 Night One & DDT4 Night One since ASWV.


----------



## -Mystery-

MrPaiMei said:


> No one but watts here has really seen anything out of PWG since ASWV, and no one really saw TPI it seems. Since your Birthday predates BOLA's release I'd go with DDT4 (Super Dragon/Davey vs. PAC/Strong, CIMA vs. Dragon, Doi/Yoshino vs. Strong/PAC, Briscoes vs. Strong/PAC, CIMA vs. Generico) and Giant Size Annual 4 (AmDrag vs. Necro, Steenerico vs. Strong/PAC, Generico vs. AmDrag) for $45.


Yeah, those shows look great as well. Honestly, you can't go wrong with either BOLA 2007 or the DDT 4/RDN/GSA pack.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Alvarezs ratings for the BOLA tournament, which he was live at (credit: f4wonline.com). Obviously, Night threes lineup contains SPOILERZ~!

Night One
Young Bucks vs. Los Luchas ***
Hero vs. Ryan ***
Aries vs. Strong ***1/2
Sydal vs. Rave **
Shelley vs. Black ***1/2
Claudio vs. Williams ***1/4
PAC vs. Evans ***3/4
Steen/Generico vs. Typhoon ****1/4

Night Two
(missed Ronin tag and CIMA-Tornado, said CIMA-Tornado's last few minutes looked awesome)
Lost vs. SHINGO **3/4
Steen vs. Necro *1/2 (seriously though, "THIS WAS FUCKING GREAT")
Davey vs. Nigel ***3/4
Kozina vs. Generico **3/4
Kidou vs. Susumu ****1/4

Night Three
Ryan vs. Strong ***
Shelley vs. Sydal ****1/4 (Aside from the DG guys, Shelley was clearly on a different level than everyone else here")
Claudio vs. PAC ***3/4
SHINGO vs. CIMA ***1/2
Necro vs. Nigel **3/4 ("BULLSHIT! NECRO ALL THE WAY!")
Kidou vs. Generico ***
Shelley vs. Strong ***1/2 
CIMA vs. PAC ***1/2
Generico vs. Nigel ***1/2
Losers Tag ***1/4
Strong vs. CIMA vs. Generico ***3/4 (15 minutes, but full of insane nearfalls)


----------



## watts63

*FIP Sold Out*

Colt Cabana, Spanky, Azrieal & Sal Rinauro vs. CM Punk, Samoa Joe, Jimmy Rave & Fast Eddie ***3/4 (Very Good Action & Fun)

CM Punk vs. Azrieal ***1/4-***1/2

Jerrelle Clark vs. Jay Fury ***1/4

*Strong Style Match II*
Roderick Strong vs. Tony Mamaluke ***1/2-***3/4 (Wish It Was Longer)

Sean & Phil Davis vs. Antonio Banks & Don Juan *1/4

Dunn vs. Tony Kozina **1/2-**3/4

Jared Steel vs. Marcos **1/4-**1/2

Steve Madison vs. Rainman **-**1/4

*I Can’t Believe I Actually Heard “******” in FIP LOL*​
*My Star Ratings on BOLA '07 Night One*

Young Bucks vs. Los Luchas ***
Hero vs. Ryan **3/4-***
Aries vs. Strong ***1/4-***1/2
Sydal vs. Rave **
Shelley vs. Black ***3/4-****
Claudio vs. Williams ***1/2
PAC vs. Evans ***1/2-***3/4
Steen/Generico vs. Typhoon ****


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

Can anyone guess ROH's next sale?? Maybe buy 3 get 1 free? I'm asking because I'm looking to make another order but this time a huge one for my birthday present from the parents.

EDIT: Shit nevermind


----------



## McQueen

Due to the fact I plan on getting the TPI as soon as it's out (Tommorow hopefully) from Smartmark, has anyone seen the IWA: MS 2004 show _A Phenomenal Invasion_. Card looks really really damn good with Claudio/Shelley, Styles/Sydal and a Hero/Danielson 2/3 falls match on it.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Due to the fact I plan on getting the TPI as soon as it's out (Tommorow hopefully) from Smartmark, has anyone seen the IWA: MS 2004 show _A Phenomenal Invasion_. Card looks really really damn good with Claudio/Shelley, Styles/Sydal and a Hero/Danielson 2/3 falls match on it.


Check the star ratings thread. I watched it a few months ago. Definitely worth a buy.



BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> Can anyone guess ROH's next sale?? Maybe buy 3 get 1 free? I'm asking because I'm looking to make another order but this time a huge one for my birthday present from the parents.


Buy 3, Get 1 will probably be next week since Caged Rage and Manhattan Mayhem II are due out. Today might be Buy 3, Get 1 on FIP with maybe 15% off too. Too hard to predict though.


----------



## Platt

Just ordered TPI


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> Just ordered TPI


I wasn't going to order it but I remembered that I get $10 off due to a sale IWA-MS had a few weeks ago so for $30 it should be worth it.


----------



## ruderrocket

Does ROH ship DVD's overseas? (Specifically East Asia)


----------



## KingKicks

Platt said:


> Just ordered TPI


Same here, my first order from SMV.

How's SMV's delivery to the UK?


----------



## Tom

Benjo™ said:


> Same here, my first order from SMV.
> 
> How's SMV's delivery to the UK?


No more than a week.


----------



## KingKicks

xTOMx said:


> No more than a week.


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Platt

> BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE RETURNS!!
> 
> Please read all the details below before placing your order at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Double DVD sets can not be used as your free selection unless they are the lowest priced item you are ordering.
> 3) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 4) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
> 5) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Wednesday, October 17th at 9am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> *Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles.
> 
> **If you preorder the title "Driven" please be aware that your entire order will not ship until this title is released on October 29th!!!
> 
> NEW MERCHANDISE
> 
> The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caged Rage- Hartford, CT 8/24/07 (DVD)
> 
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico for the World Tag Titles in a Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans in a Steel Cage; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright for the World Title; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC; plus more.
> 1. Chris Hero vs. Hallowicked
> 2. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Rhett Titus
> 3. Nigel McGuiness vs. Delirious vs. Adam Pearce vs. BJ Whitmer (Four Corner Survival)
> 4. Austin Aries, Erick Stevens, & Matt Cross vs. Davey Richards, Jason Blade, & Eddie Edwards
> 5. Bryan Danielson vs. PAC
> 6. Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright (ROH World Title Elimination Match
> 7. Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong (Steel Cage Match)
> 8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (World Tag Team Title Steel Cage Match)
> 
> Full Impact Pro ’Stronger Than Ever’ Inverness, FL 5/25/07 (DVD)
> 
> Features Roderick Srong vs. Necro Butcher in a No-DQ, No Countout Match for the FIP Title; Jay Briscoe vs. Tyler Black; Mark Briscoe vs. Marek Brave; Sean Waltman & The Heartbreak Express vs. The YRR in a Bunkhouse Brawl; plus more.
> 1. Steve Madison vs. Jerrelle Clark
> 2. Jimmy Rave vs. Trik Davis
> 3. Danny Daniels vs. Damien Wayne vs. Rex Sterling
> 4. Jay Briscoe vs. Tyler Black
> 5. Sean Waltman & The Heartbreak Express vs. Sal Rinauro, Chasyn Rance & Kenny King (Bunkhouse Brawl)
> 6. Mark Briscoe vs. Marek Brave
> 7. Erick Stevens vs. Delirious (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match)
> 8. Roderick Srong vs. Necro Butcher (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match - No DQ-No Countout)
> 
> Full Impact Pro ’Evening The Odds 2005 & Attack of the Masked Fippers’ 11/12/05 & 12/10/05 DVD
> 
> This title will begin shipping on Wednesday, October 17th!!!
> 
> Includes two FIP shows on one DVD!!! 10 Man Elimination Match with Bryan Danielson, Samoa Joe, Austin Aries, Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce vs. Roderick Strong, Sean Watman, Tony Mamaluke, Sal Rinauro & Jerrelle Clark; Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson; Colt Cabana vs. Milano Collection AT; plus much more.
> 
> Evening The Odds 2005
> 1. Seth Delay vs. Derek Dempsey
> 2. Kory Chavis vs. Davey Andrews
> 3. Sal Rinauro vs. Phil Davis
> 4. Sean Waltman vs. Shane Hagadorn
> 5. Steve Madison vs. Jerrelle Clark
> 6. LaDuke Jakes vs. Jaison Moore & Evan Starsmore (Handicap Match)
> 7. Black Market vs. Altar Boy Luke & Masked FIPper #6
> 8. DP Associates (Bryan Danielson, Samoa Joe, Austin Aries, Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce) vs. Team Strong (Roderick Strong, Sean Watman, Tony Mamaluke, Sal Rinauro & Jerrelle Clark) (10 Man Elimination Match)
> 
> Attack of the Masked Fippers
> 1. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong
> 2. Seth Delay vs. Jaison Moore vs. Kahagas vs. Chasyn Rance vs. Benny Blanco (Five Way Frenzy)
> 3. Colt Cabana vs. Milano Collection AT
> 4. Sal Rinauro vs. Kory Chavis
> 5. Fast & Furious vs. Steve Madison & Erick Stevens (Anything Goes Match)
> 6. Adam Pearce & Jimmy Rave vs. Sean Waltman & Azrieal
> 7. The Heartbreak Express vs. Masked Fippers # 4 & 5 (Non-Title Match)
> 
> Pro Wrestling NOAH "Special Double Budokan Edition" 7/15/07 & 9/9/07 (DVD)
> 
> SPECIAL DOUBLE BUDOKAN DVD!- 7/15 & 9/9 Nippon Budokan Tokyo
> 
> July 15, 2007
> 1. Takeshi MORISHIMA, Muhammad YONE & Go SHIOZAKI
> vs. Nigel McGUINNESS, Bryan DANIELSON & Rocky ROMERO
> 2. NTV Cup Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Tournament Match: Naomichi MARUFUJI & Kota IBUSHI vs. KENTA & Taiji ISHIMORI
> 3. NTV Cup Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Tournament Match: Kotaro SUZUKI & Ricky MARVIN vs. Jay & Mark BRISCOE
> 4. GHC Heavyweight Title Match: Mitsuharu MISAWA vs. Akira TAUE
> 
> September 9, 2007
> 1. KENTA & Taiji ISHIMORI vs. Yoshinobu KANEMARU & Atsushi AOKI
> 2. Mitsuharu MISAWA & Go SHIOZAKI vs. Tatsumi FUJINAMI & Osamu NISHIMURA
> 3. GHC Heavyweight Title Challenger Determination League Match
> A-BLOCK: Akitoshi SAITO vs. Naomichi MARUFUJI
> 4. GHC Heavyweight Title Challenger Determination League Match B-BLOCK: Jun AKIYAMA vs. Takeshi MORISHIMA
> 5. GHC Heavyweight Title Challenger Determination League Match Final: A-BLOCK WINNER vs. B-BLOCK WINNER
> 
> All Matches in Full length/uncut!
> with English Commentary & Graphics!
> 
> Action Zone Wrestling "Showdown" 9/5/07 (DVD-R)
> 
> Features the stars of Dragon Gate including CIMA, Shingo Takagi, plus Dragon Kid vs. Susumu Yokosuka.
> 1. Old School Outlaws vs. The Wrestling Wizard & El Hombre Mistico
> 2. Sex Bomb Cholo vs. The Rage
> 3. Nijuu Ninkaku vs. DDB
> 4. Mark Anthony vs. Nebulous
> 5. Kaniala vs. AkuA
> 6. Devilshock vs. Sabaki & Shingo Takagi (AZW Tag Title Match)
> 7. Dragon Kid vs. Susumu Yokosuka
> 8. Hotstuff Kris Kavanaugh vs. CIMA (AZW Heavyweight Title)
> 
> World Wrestling Organization Volume 2 – 8 Events (DVD)
> 
> Welcome to the spectacular world of the World Wrestling Organization (W.W.O.). Where WWO has dominated it's competition. WWO is celebrating it's 12th anniversary of successfully promoting Professional Mexican Wrestling. The WWO has grown dramatically since it's inception in 1993.
> 
> WWO has arrived to revolutionize the spectacular world of Lucha Libre, WWO counts with a wide variety of wrestlers from around the world, such as: Hijo del Santo, Tito Santana, Rey Misterio, Rey Misterio Jr., Warlord, Dos Caras, Canek, Mil Mascaras, Tinieblas, Evil Clown, Warlock, Scarecrow, Wild Samoans, Fishman, Lizmark, Medico Asesino, Rayo de Jalisco, Fobia, Psicosis, La Parka, Konan, Damian 666, Prophecy, Hayabusa, Onita Jr., Mascara Sagrada, Rayo de Jalisco Jr., Blue Panther, Fuerza Guerrera and Halloween.
> 
> Hardcore Forever Box Set (6 Disc Set-Preorder)
> 
> This title is scheduled to ship on November 13th!!!
> Special limited edition box set include Hardcore Homecoming, Forever Hardcore, & Hardcore Homecoming 2!
> 
> UPDATE ON LAS VEGAS & ORLANDO TICKETS!!!
> 
> There is now a special on general admission tickets for the Las Vegas show this Friday night at the Empire Ballroom. GA tickets are on sale, this weekend only, for only $10 each.
> 
> Tickets are now on sale for Ring of Honor's debut in Orlando, FL (Wrestlemania weekend) on Friday, March 28th and Saturday March 29th.
> 
> For more information on both events visit the "Schedule" section of the site.


Time to add some ROH shows to my purchases today.


----------



## KingKicks

Platt you are on a roll with your orders today lol, TPI, ROH tickets and now more ROH.

Damn i didn't think they would release Caged Rage this week, i will have to wait a while before getting that.


----------



## KaijuFan

Dammit! They pull off a b3 g1 sale this soon? I need 60 bucks, quick. Caged Rage WILL be mine, along with Good Times Great Memories, Joe vs Punk 2, and Death Before Dishonor.

^_^ 900th post ^_^


----------



## watts63

Why can't I be rich for just one day?










It sucks to be broke lol.


----------



## -Mystery-

Is Caged Rage worth getting? I only ask because I plan on getting Driven, DBD V, and something else. I was going to wait for Manhatten Mayhem II but if Caged Rage is worth a purchase I'll just but MM II seperately.


----------



## ROH

^ I say no.

Why? The crowd (Hartford CT).


----------



## -Mystery-

ROH said:


> ^ I say no.
> 
> Why? The crowd (Hartford CT).


The crowds really don't bother me much. On paper, it looks like a really strong show. 5 matches jump out at me. I'm going to go ponder this decision more.

Los Ice Creams, for the win~!!!!


----------



## McQueen

Just ordered TPI and Phenomenal Invasion 2004 off Smartmark. Damn them for putting the results up on the order page I think I just spoiled the finals for me.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Just ordered TPI and Phenomenal Invasion 2004 off Smartmark. Damn them for putting the results up on the order page I think I just spoiled the finals for me.


Hunt them down and kill them, IMO.


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> Hunt them down and kill them, IMO.


Nah i'll just have to permenatly injure Mickie Knuckles and IWA will go out of business. JK cause i'm pretty sure she could kick my ass.


----------



## WillTheBloody

So I'm going to order DBD Nights 1 & 2 and Caged Rage, but I don't know what to get with the freebie. I'm thinking either Live in Tokyo or Race to the Top (Night 2). Opinions?


----------



## KaijuFan

RTTT Night 2. I have both Tokyo and RTTT, I enjoyed RTTTN2 better. You'll enjoy the finals ^_^


----------



## McQueen

RTTT Night 2 is a little better overall, but Live in Tokyo has Shiozaki/Danielson (which tbh may be my ROH MOTY right now), McGuinness/Morishima II and a really really great 6 man match. Personally I'd go with Tokyo, but you'd probably be happy with either show.


----------



## musdy

watts63 said:


> Why can't I be rich for just one day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks to be broke lol.


WHERE CAN I GET THIS????

Edit: NVM I didnt even check the site first


----------



## watts63

musdy said:


> WHERE CAN I GET THIS????


www.rohwrestling.com

Dragon Kid vs. Susumu Yokosuka is a must-buy alone in my opinion.


----------



## musdy

new Video Wire is up


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I hope Jacobs from now on uses that ddt/submission move more often, I hate the AOTF theme music lol.


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I hope Jacobs from now on uses that ddt/submission move more often, I hate the AOTF theme music lol.


I thought it was funny.


----------



## Obfuscation

I Totally forgot about the Caged Rage show Well its offical, I have a new #1 DVD to buy when I get some money. Two cage matches and one of them has Generico in it...yeah, I am sold.


----------



## RVDECCW420

*Death Before Dishonor V Night 1*

Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans ***1/2

Lacey vs. Daizee Haze **3/4

Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ***1/4

Delirious vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Brent Albright vs. Jigsaw vs. 
Matt Cross vs. Eddie Edwards ***1/2

Austin Aries/Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong/Rocky Romero ***

Bryan Danielson vs. Matt Sydal ****

Morishima vs. Claudio Castignoli ****

Briscoes vs. Steen/Generico ****1/2


----------



## KaijuFan

Just about to place my order for Caged Rage, Good Times Great Memories, and Punk: The Final Chapter. So for my freebie(DBDH IV), do I just type the name of the show and the date or something like Free DVD: -whatever it is- in the comments/special offer box? I haven't ordered from them online before.


----------



## McQueen

Just type in Death Before Dishonor IV or whatever the show title is in the comments/special instructions box.


----------



## huthutraul

with buy 3 get 1 free I am going to get Driven, Tokyo and DBD V night 1. Can someone suggest a good 4th dvd that is relatively new ( After Driven) Is Caged Rage suppose to be any good?


----------



## MrPaiMei

I'd go DBDVN2. So far I've watched Dragon-Quack which I had at ***1/2, and the street fight at about ****, and i imagine the world title is no lower than ***1/2. I would say RTTT N2 but you really should get N1 with it.


----------



## ROH

RVDECW420 said:


> *Death Before Dishonor V Night 1*
> 
> Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans ***1/2
> 
> Lacey vs. Daizee Haze **3/4
> 
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ***1/4
> 
> Delirious vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Brent Albright vs. Jigsaw vs.
> Matt Cross vs. Eddie Edwards ***1/2
> 
> Austin Aries/Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong/Rocky Romero ***
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. Matt Sydal ****
> 
> Morishima vs. Claudio Castignoli ****
> 
> Briscoes vs. Steen/Generico ****1/2


Are you trying to win us over by now giving ROH high ratings?

'Nuff Said, idiot.


----------



## Master of Spike

ROH Death Before Dishonor III 2005 Review:

Whitmer/Jacobs vs Eddie/Rave(Tag Titles)- ***

Carnage Crew vs Ring Crew Express(Anything Goes)- ** 3/4

Cabana vs Joe(Pure Title)- ** 3/4

Styles vs Williams- *** 1/4

Lacey's Angels vs Strong/Evans- *** 1/4

Nigel vs Azrieal vs Homicide vs Gibson(4 Corner Survival)- *** 1/2

Lethal vs Low Ki- ** 3/4

CM Punk vs Austin Aries(ROH Title)- **** 


*Overall: *** 1/4*


----------



## JD13

ROH said:


> Are you trying to win us over by now giving ROH high ratings?
> 
> 'Nuff Said, idiot.


Not gonna work,


'Nuff Said.


----------



## -Mystery-

*WXW 16 Carat Gold Tournament - Night 1*
1. Big Van Walter vs. Atsushi Aoki vs. Tengkwa vs. Adam Polak - **
2. Go Shiozaki vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2
3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Doug Williams - ***3/4
4. Tommy End vs. Ares - *3/4
5. El Generico vs. Pac - ***1/2
6. Ryo Saito vs. Matt Sydal - ***1/4
7. Bad Bones vs. Emil Sitoci - *3/4
8. Murat Bosporus vs. Steve Douglas - **1/2
9. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/2

*WXW 16 Carat Gold Tournament - Night 2*
1. El Generico vs Bad Bones - **1/4
2. Doug Williams vs. Atsushi Aoki vs. Big Van Walter vs. Emil Sitoci - **3/4
3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Ares - ***1/4
4. Matt Sydal vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2
5. Pac & Tengkwa & Tommy End vs. Davey Richards & Steve Douglas & Absolute Andy - **3/4
6. Chris Hero vs. Ryo Saito - ****
7. Murat Bosporus vs. Go Shiozaki - ****

Overall show rating - ***1/2

*WXW 16 Carat Gold Tournament - Night 3*
1. El Generico vs. Ares - ***
2. Tommy End vs. Razorblade - *
3. Chris Hero vs. Murat Bosporus - ***3/4
4. Wesley Croton vs. Atsushi Aoki - **3/4
5. Go Shiozaki vs. Bad Bones - **3/4
6. Ab-Las (Absolute Andy & Steve Douglas) vs. Nigel McGuinness & Doug Williams - ***1/4
7. Pac vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2
8. Big Van Walter vs. Adam Polak - *3/4
9. Dragon Gate Rules: Typhoon (Ryo Saito & Matt Sydal) vs. Hair Cut Crew (Claudio Castagnoli & Emil Sitoci) - ***1/2
10. Chris Hero vs. Ares - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2

Overall tournament rating - ***3/4 (Tournament of the year thus far. Hero is God, by the way.)


----------



## watts63

Thanks for the ratings. It's definetly on my hitlist now.


----------



## -Mystery-

watts63 said:


> Thanks for the ratings. It's definetly on my hitlist now.


Best part is ROH sells it so you could pick up all 3 nights discounted next time a 20% off sale rolls around.


----------



## Platt

Now i've seen those rating i really must get round to watching this.


----------



## Claymore

-Mystery- said:


> *WXW 16 Carat Gold Tournament - Night 1*
> 1. Big Van Walter vs. Atsushi Aoki vs. Tengkwa vs. Adam Polak - **
> 2. Go Shiozaki vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2
> 3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Doug Williams - ***3/4
> 4. Tommy End vs. Ares - *3/4
> 5. El Generico vs. Pac - ***1/2
> 6. Ryo Saito vs. Matt Sydal - ***1/4
> 7. Bad Bones vs. Emil Sitoci - *3/4
> 8. Murat Bosporus vs. Steve Douglas - **1/2
> 9. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****1/2
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/2
> 
> *WXW 16 Carat Gold Tournament - Night 2*
> 1. El Generico vs Bad Bones - **1/4
> 2. Doug Williams vs. Atsushi Aoki vs. Big Van Walter vs. Emil Sitoci - **3/4
> 3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Ares - ***1/4
> 4. Matt Sydal vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2
> 5. Pac & Tengkwa & Tommy End vs. Davey Richards & Steve Douglas & Absolute Andy - **3/4
> 6. Chris Hero vs. Ryo Saito - ****
> 7. Murat Bosporus vs. Go Shiozaki - ****
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/2
> 
> *WXW 16 Carat Gold Tournament - Night 3*
> 1. El Generico vs. Ares - ***
> 2. Tommy End vs. Razorblade - *
> 3. Chris Hero vs. Murat Bosporus - ***3/4
> 4. Wesley Croton vs. Atsushi Aoki - **3/4
> 5. Go Shiozaki vs. Bad Bones - **3/4
> 6. Ab-Las (Absolute Andy & Steve Douglas) vs. Nigel McGuinness & Doug Williams - ***1/4
> 7. Pac vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2
> 8. Big Van Walter vs. Adam Polak - *3/4
> 9. Dragon Gate Rules: Typhoon (Ryo Saito & Matt Sydal) vs. Hair Cut Crew (Claudio Castagnoli & Emil Sitoci) - ***1/2
> 10. Chris Hero vs. Ares - ***3/4
> 
> Overall show rating - ***1/2
> 
> Overall tournament rating - ***3/4 (Tournament of the year thus far. Hero is God, by the way.)


I agree with you for the most part, but some of the ratings I disagree on. 

But as I said - For the most part, you got things pretty spot on....Good job man


----------



## ROH

Ugh. Chris said he re-sent J Crown 96 LAST Monday. Still hasn't fucking come.

Also, with these fucking postal strikes I fear my cope of CHIKARA Cibernetico and Robin is jeapordised. Fuck this.


----------



## KingKicks

ROH said:


> Ugh. Chris said he re-sent J Crown 96 LAST Monday. Still hasn't fucking come.
> 
> Also, with these fucking postal strikes I fear my cope of CHIKARA Cibernetico and Robin is jeapordised. Fuck this.


The postal strikes have already fucked up my DBD order from ROH and my 5 DG shows from IVP that all should of come by now.

Please don't let TPI be next!


----------



## ROH

Benjo™ said:


> The postal strikes have already fucked up my DBD order from ROH and my 5 DG shows from IVP that all should of come by now.
> 
> Please don't let TPI be next!


THA POSTAL STIKES ARE COMING FOR YOU

Anyone who's not a COMPLETE RETARD needs to watch this video now.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Zr_OYAbZNUI


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I saw some videos on youtube of the promotion IWS, and I was wondering does anyone have any good recommendations from the promotion?


----------



## JD13

^^^ I havent seen the show, but the latest release from smartmark looks like a solid show. I think its called blood sweat and beers 07, but im not sure.

I think the meryside posties are still on strike all next week, so im probably gonna be waiting a while for all my orders


----------



## -Mystery-

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I saw some videos on youtube of the promotion IWS, and I was wondering does anyone have any good recommendations from the promotion?


I'll be honest with you, I've never heard anything positive about an IWS show. It wasn't so much that the shows were bad but they have been said to be not worth $20. The newest show interests me because of Mark/Steen but I'm just gonna try and download it.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Mystery- said:


> I'll be honest with you, I've never heard anything positive about an IWS show. It wasn't so much that the shows were bad but they have been said to be not worth $20. The newest show interests me because of Mark/Steen but I'm just gonna try and download it.


Oh, alright. I was just wondering because I saw some videos of the shows and the matches looked good, but I guess i'll just pass on IWS.


----------



## -Mystery-

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Oh, alright. I was just wondering because I saw some videos of the shows and the matches looked good, but I guess i'll just pass on IWS.


Maybe try seeing if IWS has a fan board.


----------



## ROH

I've never watched an IWS show, but looking at some of their talent (STEEN, GENERICO) at least their best show would be worth the 20 bucks.


----------



## MrPaiMei

IWS gets pimped a lot at another board I go to. From what I understand the "Un F'n Sanctioned" shows are quite good. Also, Ordered some indy shows today. TPI 07, Cibernetico 07. DDT4, Roger Dorn Night, and Giant Size Annual 4. DDT4 may be my most anticipated show this year.


----------



## Obfuscation

I know this isn't exactly DVD help, but when Eddie Kingston beat Hero in the Loser Leaves CZW match, why did Kingston leave as well?

Was confused by this, but I know he had some problem with Zandig or something. 

Also if anyone has thoughts/ratings on CZW COD 8, I wouldn't mind seeing that either.


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> I know this isn't exactly DVD help, but when Eddie Kingston beat Hero in the Loser Leaves CZW match, why did Kingston leave as well?
> 
> Was confused by this, but I know he had some problem with Zandig or something.
> 
> Also if anyone has thoughts/ratings on CZW COD 8, I wouldn't mind seeing that either.


Zandog fired him because Zandig was supposed to clothsline Kingston after the match but Kingston left the ring from what I heard.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I thought it was cause Kingston was suppose to shake Hero's hand after the match, but didn't and walked out? 

This is off topic, but my brother bought PWI 500 magazine and on the back cover is a Chikara ad, I marked when I saw cartoon Ultramantis...


----------



## Fijian Warrior

Q: What are the quality of the NOAH DVD's from ROH like? Are they official DVD's or DVD'R's? Also any personal reccomendations? Cheers


----------



## McQueen

Fijian Warrior said:


> Q: What are the quality of the NOAH DVD's from ROH like? Are they official DVD's or DVD'R's? Also any personal reccomendations? Cheers


They are official DVD's, same quality as a WWE DVD or so. Although I'd recommend getting NOAH DVD's off IPV instead it would be MUCH cheaper.

If you go the IPV route 

Departure 2004 (7-10-2004) is my favorite event from NOAH.
Destiny 2005 (7-18-2005) is most peoples favorite event and probably the most solid NOAH event.
(3-5-2006) is another really good show.

Edit: (7-15-2007) is also said to be a good show but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> Zandog fired him because Zandig was supposed to clothsline Kingston after the match but Kingston left the ring from what I heard.


Ahh I see. Was confused by that seeing how neither man are there. Quite sad too, seeing how I liked both. I thought Hero should have won the fued but that's just me

^^What Dylan said too could also be a reason, I saw Kingston look at Hero and the flip him off and left quickly. The handshake could have also been another bit to it.

Thx for clearing that up.


----------



## -GP-

A question for UK guys (or anyone else who might know for that matter):

I'm thinking of getting the wXw: 16 Carat Gold Tournament, but it's a bit off my budget to get them from the ROH shop (hey, i'm just a student surviving on pot noodles and tap water with my wallet locked away waiting for Christmas and that Canon dSLR i've got my eyes on - as Everett from "O, Brother Where Art Thou" would say: "Damn, we're in a tight spot!")
.
.
.
Anyway,

I found them on the wXw site bundled together (all 3 nights) for a lower price: 39 Euros + 3 shipping (~$59) as opposed to 3x$20 + $12 shipping from ROH.
I was wondering if anyone from the UK has ever gotten anything from their shop, and if they're any good in their service.
In other words, is saving roughly 6 quid really worth switching to them for this?

Thanks


----------



## Claymore

cp_punk said:


> A question for UK guys (or anyone else who might know for that matter):
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the wXw: 16 Carat Gold Tournament, but it's a bit off my budget to get them from the ROH shop (hey, i'm just a student surviving on pot noodles and tap water with my wallet locked away waiting for Christmas and that Canon dSLR i've got my eyes on - as Everett from "O, Brother Where Art Thou" would say: "Damn, we're in a tight spot!")
> .
> .
> .
> Anyway,
> 
> I found them on the wXw site bundled together (all 3 nights) for a lower price: 39 Euros + 3 shipping (~$59) as opposed to 3x$20 + $12 shipping from ROH.
> I was wondering if anyone from the UK has ever gotten anything from their shop, and if they're any good in their service.
> In other words, is saving roughly 6 quid really worth switching to them for this?
> 
> Thanks


You could save an extra $1 if you order from Smartmark...I know that probably doesn't help you out man. But as a student, I pretty much want a bargain on anything...Even if it is a $1


----------



## Obfuscation

CZW Out With The Old, In With The New thoughts/ratings plz.

And if anyone has Cibernetico & Robin, I wouldn't mind that one either


----------



## Tom

Hailsabin said:


> CZW Out With The Old, In With The New thoughts/ratings plz.
> 
> And if anyone has Cibernetico & Robin, I wouldn't mind that one either


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/350622-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html


----------



## -GP-

Claymore said:


> You could save an extra $1 if you order from Smartmark...I know that probably doesn't help you out man. But as a student, I pretty much want a bargain on anything...Even if it is a $1


Smartmark seem to have them at 20 each.
I guess you mean as opposed to the ROH shop.
Anyway, i guess i'll just fill an order for all three, see what the final amount for each comes to and then decide which one to go ahead with.
Cheers for the suggestion, rep added.
If anyone has had any experience with the wXw shop, please give me some feedback on delivery times, reliability etc.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

I'm using the buy 3 get 1 sale from ROH, In the 'Special Instructions' section do i put in -
"Caged Rage- Hartford, CT 8/24/07 (DVD)" to get that free?


----------



## McQueen

The_Real_Deal said:


> I'm using the buy 3 get 1 sale from ROH, In the 'Special Instructions' section do i put in -
> "Caged Rage- Hartford, CT 8/24/07 (DVD)" to get that free?


yeah that would work. All you'd really need to put in is just "Caged Rage" in the Special Instructions box and make sure it's not in your cart.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

McQueen said:


> yeah that would work. All you'd really need to put in is just "Caged Rage" in the Special Instructions box and make sure it's not in your cart.


Thanks for the help, The % off sales are so much less confusing.


----------



## Mark.

*Death Before Dishonor V Night 2*
Mark Briscoe vs El Generico - ***1/2
Jack Evans vs Deranged - **1/2
Claudio Castagnoli & Nigel McGuinness vs Chris Hero & Jigsaw - ***3/4
Bryan Danielson vs Mike Quackenbush - ****
Jay Briscoe vs Kevin Steen - ***3/4
Philadelphia Street Fight - ****1/2
Takeshi Morishima vs Brent Albright - ****


----------



## McQueen

No rating for Albright/Morishima *Mark.*?


----------



## PulseGlazer

*Re: Official ROH DVD Help Thread*



Thisskateboarding said:


> Need some help making my order! The buy 3 get 1 free sale is coming back this week and I cant decide on my free selection.
> 
> So far Im getting:
> Honor Reclaims Boston (out this week)
> Anarchy In The UK
> Vendetta
> 
> But I cant decide on my free one between
> The Future is Now
> SOTF 06
> Irresistable Forces
> 
> Im kinda leaning towards Future is Now but star ratings for those 3 would be great.


Honor Reclaims Boston, Anarchy and Vendetta all might be in the 10$ sale, so why not get them through that and take SOTF and Irresistable now, since those have yet to be a part of the $10 sale. 


No restrictions for ROH in buy 3 get 1 free.


----------



## Platt

IVP Sale



> Buy 10 DVDs for $24.99 or 20 DVDs for $44.99
> 
> This will be the last sale before Black Friday, so make sure to get your orders
> in now. Sale ends October 22nd and as usual, you can’t use this towards DVDs
> with custom cover art or anything from the IVPindys section. Two discs sets
> count as two towards the ten, three disc sets count as three towards the ten.
> Please include the item number for each DVD as this greatly helps me in
> processing your order.


----------



## JD13

Hailsabin said:


> I know this isn't exactly DVD help, but when Eddie Kingston beat Hero in the Loser Leaves CZW match, why did Kingston leave as well?
> 
> Was confused by this, but I know he had some problem with Zandig or something.
> 
> Also if anyone has thoughts/ratings on CZW COD 8, I wouldn't mind seeing that either.


CZW Cage of Death 8 is great show, well worth picking up. Check the * ratings thread for my ratings.


----------



## musdy

I just got the 9/22/07 Dragon Gate PPV, Ill have a review soon.


----------



## MrPaiMei

musdy said:


> I just got the 9/22/07 Dragon Gate PPV, Ill have a review soon.


Who'd you get it off, Jacques? I was gonna buy off him but the IVP guy told me he was having a big sale and I also needed the last few Infinities, so I waited. Can't wait to see it, hear AraIwa-RyoSuka is a MOTYC.


----------



## musdy

MrPaiMei said:


> Who'd you get it off, Jacques? I was gonna buy off him but the IVP guy told me he was having a big sale and I also needed the last few Infinities, so I waited. Can't wait to see it, hear AraIwa-RyoSuka is a MOTYC.


Its some guy from Quebec.


----------



## MrPaiMei

musdy said:


> Its some guy from Quebec.


Yup, Jacques. He's a great guy, too bad he's moving to Japan soon, were losing the best tape source


----------



## musdy

DAMN!!

I need my new Dragon Gate PPVs!!

Why is he moving??


----------



## MrPaiMei

musdy said:


> DAMN!!
> 
> I need my new Dragon Gate PPVs!!
> 
> Why is he moving??


No idea, he just said he's gone within a year.


----------



## musdy

Are there any other sources for New DG PPVs???


----------



## MrPaiMei

IVP and purodvdsource gets them, but not as quick. JapanwrestlingDVD's too.


----------



## Claymore

Cheers all around....

Highspots are now shipping the DDT/Roger Dorn Night/Giant Size Annual PWG DVD's. I am looking forward to the DDT DVD's...

This is just a heads up for anyone who had them on Pre-Order or who is looking to buy them.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Yup, just got the email. YES.


----------



## watts63

I'm gonna wait until late November or christmas time to get new PWG dvds. I have every PWG '06 show except EV: Germany, Self-Titled, ASW III Night 1, Subect To Change 2 & Teen Outreach Summit.


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> I'm gonna wait until late November or christmas time to get new PWG dvds. I have every PWG '06 show except EV: Germany, Self-Titled, ASW III Night 1, Subect To Change 2 & Teen Outreach Summit.


CSTC 2 is a fun show. Althought the Main Event really should have been shorter and could have been better in the since of high impact style. But a solid technical match indeed.


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> CSTC 2 is a fun show. Althought the Main Event really should have been shorter and could have been better in the since of high impact style. But a solid technical match indeed.


I just seen the main event &...****1/4-****1/2. Awesome tag match in my opinion. Super Dragon & Davey Richards' reign as world tag team champs was probably the best reign in PWG hsitory.


----------



## musdy

Just finished watching the Iwasa & Arai vs. Yokosuka & Saito and just insane match with a hot finish MOTYC ****1/2. Ive got two more matches to watch & ill have a review up by tommorow.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Just made my first PWG order since BOLA 06, picked up:

DDTT Night 1 an 2
Roger Dorn
Giant Annual 

Havent been this excited about an older in a long time an looking forward to a fresh change from ROH which is pretty much the only INDY fed I buy.

Anyone got an opinion on whether I should grab either BOLA or TPI? Which ones ment to be the better of the two Ive heard good things bout both but leaning slightly more towards the Bola card.


----------



## MrPaiMei

BOLA is the better deal and live reports have N3 as one of the best indy shows ever.


----------



## thephenomenalone

Is PWG Battle Of LA Shipping yet? I think I'll order it once it's released. And for anyone in the UK when I order it am I likely to get customs charges?


----------



## Claymore

thephenomenalone said:


> Is PWG Battle Of LA Shipping yet? I think I'll order it once it's released. And for anyone in the UK when I order it am I likely to get customs charges?


It's not shipping just yet...I think it's the end of October/Early November. As for custom charges, I have never came across them with ordering from Highspots. Just pay the shipping fee and that should be you.


----------



## thephenomenalone

Claymore said:


> It's not shipping just yet...I think it's the end of October/Early November. As for custom charges, I have never came across them with ordering from Highspots. Just pay the shipping fee and that should be you.


Thanks. Hopefully there won't be any charges I think with there only being 3 DVDs I might be ok.


----------



## Platt

New Guest Booker is out



> Our latest Guest Booker is now on sale http://www.kayfabecommentaries.com/DVD_GB_Dillon.html. "Writing Wrestling Television" with JJ Dillon is an incredible look into the machinations that moved WWE TV in the late 80s, through the mid 90s. JJ will talk at length about how it was done, and what makes for successful TV. Writing under Vince was no easy task, but JJ did it and did it well. You'll hear about all of it.
> 
> Also, no Guest Booker would be complete without the live booking session that has come to be its trademark. We give JJ a fictional Supercard circa 1991-92 and have him write one month of TV to show us how to use the TV shows to advance the angles up to the big card. A real treat for the fan of the wrestling business, as Guest Booker always is.


----------



## KaijuFan

I loved Gabe's Guest Booker but I dunno about Dillion. Hopefully it's not like Kevin Sullivan's.


----------



## watts63

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKC3XOK_Qzk

Check this preview of PWG Giant Size Annual #4 of Bryan Danielson & El Generico. Must-See.


----------



## KingKicks

watts63 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKC3XOK_Qzk
> 
> Check this preview of PWG Giant Size Annual #4 of Bryan Danielson & El Generico. Must-See.


Awesome preview, Made me incredibly hyped to get the DVD.


----------



## JD13

OK so its been 5+ months and still no KOE cup. This is a fucking joke. :cuss:


----------



## Platt

JD13 said:


> OK so its been 5+ months and still no KOE cup. This is a fucking joke. :cuss:


Damn i thought everyone had finally gotten there .



> I have spoken to Ian today a few times and have told him how our fans want to know how dire the situation is in terms of seeing an actual number. We have crunched the numbers of what we need to come up with right away to have any sort of a chance at fighting this thing. Ian has been told that a check is on its way from Big Vision for what is due on the deal made for Kings of Extreme. We have heard that before in the past so hopefully since we desperately need it, it is actually on its way. IF the Big Vision check comes this week as promised, we would still need to make AT LEAST $4000 by the end of the week JUST to have a fighting chance at this thing. We would still need QOTDM, DDTTDM and Simply the Best to draw well enough to make money at the gate to be able to keep fighting. Ian has told me that he will have me make an announcement on Monday as to whether or not December 7th will be the last show.
> 
> Ian is doing everything he can to try to save IWA. Smart Mark Video is tapped and can't help any more than they already have. Ian has gotten booked onto several shows where he is going to try to wrestle on 8 shows in 10 days at the end of the month in order and hope and pray that he does well on gimmick sales at those shows. Hopefully he can stay healthy enough to keep up with that kind of a schedule even though he hasn't done that many shows in such a short amount of time in several years.
> 
> Now onto the sale information in order to try to raise this money.
> 
> If you spend $100 (5 DVDs), you get $25 off so it would be $75 (plus $8.40 shipping).
> 
> For those that can't afford to spend $83.40, we will also be doing the following sale:
> 
> If you buy the 2007 TPI DVD, you get a free $20 DVD...so that would be $40 plus $5 shipping.
> 
> You can go to www.paypal.com and make a payment to [email protected] to participate in this sale.
> 
> Again, we need to raise $4000 by week's end just to have a fighting chance at staying in business (and that amount needs to have the Big Vision check get in this week as promised as well). That is the bare minimum as it would not leave any money for advertising but it would at least give us a chance to make money on the next few shows and try to start righting the ship without having all the money coming in for those shows going to paying off other debts.
> 
> We will make an announcement on Monday to let everyone know if December 7th will be the end of the road.


----------



## JD13

Platt said:


> Damn i thought everyone had finally gotten there .


I got Lenn Davies (thats his name right? the ROW dude.) to pass my details on to Alex like you suggested. Alas nothing, not an email phone call or anything.


----------



## ROH

JD13 said:


> I got Lenn Davies (thats his name right? the ROW dude.) to pass my details on to Alex like you suggested. Alas nothing, not an email phone call or anything.


I think Shane desrerves the _ultimate_ punishment...

BURNING HAMMA!!!!!


----------



## JD13

Hes bigger than me, but i have FIGHTING SPIRIT!!!


----------



## ROH

Hailsabin said:


> And if anyone has Cibernetico & Robin, I wouldn't mind that one either


I would have, but y'know, the fucking UK postal service is terrible.

They need some FIGHTING SPIRIT to improve, tbh.


----------



## watts63

http://www.fullimpactpro.com/index2.html: You can buy it there.


----------



## -Mystery-

As much as I wanna help IWA-MS survive, I won't be buying any DVDs from them. As odd as this sounds, I want the promotion to die. The way Fannin talked about how Ian has to feed his kids with left over concession foods jst depresses me and shows that Ian needs to end this for the sake of his family. I think he should just let it die for now and revisit the prospect of re-opening it in a year or so.


----------



## Spartanlax

I'm in the same boat Mystery for basically the same reasons. I just wanna buy TPI 07 and then pray that someone like FSM carries on TPI, KOTDM, QOTDM, Candido Cup, and SST. Well, most importantly just TPI, but the others would be nice too.


----------



## X/L/AJ

I will be taking up the IWA sale to help out. Who knows if it will even matter at all but I am missing some of the recent shows so I will be hitting up that 100 dollars worth of shows for 83.40. I don't wanna see IWA die but I do feel terrible for how Ian is living. Who knows what is the right thing to do. 

I will get:

TPI 07
Beginning Of The End
Blood is Thicker Than Water 2007
Edge of Insanity 2007


----------



## watts63

*ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night Two*

*Philadelphia Street Fight*
Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, Rocky Romero & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries, Erick Stevens, M-Dogg 20 & Delirious ****1/2-****3/4 (I Now Officially Care About This Fued)

*ROH World Championship*
Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. Brent Albright ***3/4-****

*Lights Out Match*
Kevin Steen vs. Jay Briscoe ***1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush ***3/4 (Way Better Than Their TPI Encounter)

*SHIMMER Championship*
Sara Del Rey (c) vs. Lacey ***1/4

Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero & Jigsaw ***-***1/4

Jack Evans vs. Deranged **3/4

*Falls Count Anywhere*
Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico ***1/4-***1/2​


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> *ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night Two*
> 
> *Philadelphia Street Fight*
> *Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, Rocky Romero & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries, Erick Stevens, M-Dogg 20 & Delirious ****1/2-****3/4 (I Now Officially Care About This Fued)*
> *ROH World Championship*
> Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. Brent Albright ***3/4
> 
> *Lights Out Match*
> Kevin Steen vs. Jay Briscoe ***1/2
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush ***3/4 (Way Better Than Their TPI Encounter)
> 
> *SHIMMER Championship*
> Sara Del Rey (c) vs. Lacey ***1/4
> 
> Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero & Jigsaw ***-***1/4
> 
> Jack Evans vs. Deranged **3/4
> 
> *Falls Count Anywhere*
> Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico ***1/4-***1/2​


I was there live, that match was fuckin' crazy. At first I hated my seat until the street fight where they actually were near our section. One of my best ROH experiences lol.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I was there live, that match was fuckin' crazy. At first I hated my seat until the street fight where they actually were near our section. One of my best ROH experiences lol.



I was there live too. My seat was okay, it was the fifth row but when everything broke down, they were practically sitting in my lap. Fuckin' Roderick bashed Stevens in the head with a charshot and the whole crowd surrounding went wild(Might've been another two but I know this happened) The fucker hit him right in front of me, I was fearing I was going to get hit lol. 

I can't wait to see how well it translates on DVD. I hope the crowd is hot like they really were during that match. 

Best spot of that match is Cross doing a flip walking on the wall onto everyone else. The crowd went absolutely nuts for that.


----------



## huthutraul

Just ordered Live in Tokyo, Driven and Death Before Dishonor weekend. I hope it was a good order.


----------



## musdy

*Dragon Gate 9/22/2007*

Dragon Kid, Anthony W. Mori & PAC vs Magnitude Kishiwada, Genki Horiguchi & Dr. Muscle-**1/2

Open the Owarai Gate: Kikutaro vs Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa-N/A (it was what it was)

Open the Brave Gate: Masato Yoshino vs Yasushi Kanda- ***1/2

MO'z Banishment Match: Kinta Tomoaka vs Gamma- **1/4

IJ Tag Titles: Taku Iwasa & Keni'chiro Arai vs Ryo Saito & Susumu Yokosuka- ****1/2 (would have went higher were not for a few botches.)

Open the Triangle Gate: Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii, K-ness vs Shingo Takagi, Cyber Kong & Kota Iibushi- ****1/4

Open the Dream Gate: CIMA vs Naruki Doi- **** (both guys were busting out some ridiculous moves

Overall- Easily the best DG shows I have ever seen


----------



## mrchrisieclass

Which of these DVD's are the best? I havnt really watched much of ROH and have no DVD's, basically i'm a step above a noob

ROH Nowhere To Run DVD
ROH Stalemate DVD
ROH The Final Showdown DVD
ROH Third Anniversary Celebration Part 1 DVD
ROH Third Anniversary Celebration Part 2 DVD
ROH Third Anniversary Celebration Part 3 DVD


Also what DVD would be the best to buy to get a good example of the current product?

thanks


----------



## KingKicks

Of the current product you should go with either ROH Good Times Great Memories or ROH Supercard Of Honor II.

Out of the one's listed there, definetly Nowhere To Run.

Musdy that DG show sounds incredible, how was Iibushi in the Open the Triangle Gate match?


----------



## mrchrisieclass

Benjo™ said:


> Of the current product you should go with either ROH Good Times Great Memories or ROH Supercard Of Honor II.
> 
> Out of the one's listed there, definetly Nowhere To Run.
> 
> Musdy that DG show sounds incredible, how was Iibushi in the Open the Triangle Gate match?



thanks i shall go about making those purchases:agree:

BTW how much do ROH charge for shippig DVD's to the UK?


----------



## thephenomenalone

mrchrisieclass said:


> thanks i shall go about making those purchases:agree:
> 
> BTW how much do ROH charge for shippig DVD's to the UK?


It's $7 for the first item and $2.50 for each additional item.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> I was there live too. My seat was okay, it was the fifth row but when everything broke down, they were practically sitting in my lap. Fuckin' Roderick bashed Stevens in the head with a charshot and the whole crowd surrounding went wild(Might've been another two but I know this happened) The fucker hit him right in front of me, I was fearing I was going to get hit lol.
> 
> I can't wait to see how well it translates on DVD. I hope the crowd is hot like they really were during that match.
> 
> Best spot of that match is Cross doing a flip walking on the wall onto everyone else. The crowd went absolutely nuts for that.


I remember that spot, I was standing on my chair and when Cross jumped off the wall and landed on everyone. It was fuckin' crazy. Also Aries & Richards instantly went into my section, they seemed to stay in our section most of the night resulting in the whole other section to chant "We can't fuckin' see" Anyways my mom ordered, DBD V Night 2 a couple days ago so I hope it comes today.


----------



## Platt

> TAKE 20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER
> 
> You can now save on your next order with no minimum purchase required. This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> This offer can be used along with the Buy 3, Get 1 Free Sale on FIP DVD's and the 10% Off ROH Ticket specials that are listed below to save even more money on those items.
> 
> This is a great way to save money on tickets to all upcoming live Ring of Honor events!!!
> 
> To redeem your 20% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: savings into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on Tuesday, October 23rd at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> 
> FIP- FULL IMPACT PRO BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!
> 
> Please read all the details below before placing your order at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free FIP DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Ring of Honor DVD's are NOT included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 3) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $15 and (1) DVD priced $10 then the free DVD must be the $10 one.
> 4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "FIP- Full Impact Pro DVD" section at http://www.rohwrestling.com/.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Thursday, July 26th at 10am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on FIP DVD's. This does not include Ring of Honor DVD's or DVD's released by any other company.
> 
> Check out the complete list of FIP DVD's that you can purchase during the Buy 3, Get 1 Free FIP DVD Sale:
> 
> -Emergence 9/24/04 & 9/25/04 (Tournament to crown the first FIP Champion)
> -Fallout Night 1 11/12/04 (Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer FIP Title Match)
> -Fallout Night 2 11/13/04 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Falls Count Anywhere Match)
> -Florida Rumble 12/17/04 (Homicide vs. Spanky FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. James Gibson)
> -New Years Classic 1/7/05 (Homicide vs. James Gibson FIP Title Match, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
> -Unfinished Business 1/8/05 (Homicide & Gibson vs. CM Punk & Azrieal, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
> -New Dawn Rising 2/11/05 (Austin Aries & Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson & Rocky Romero)
> -Dangerous Intentions 2/12/05 (Homicide vs. Rocky Romero FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -With Malice 3/25/05 (CM Punk vs. James Gibson, Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong)
> -Bring The Pain 3/26/05 (CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson two out of three falls match)
> -The Usual Suspects 4/22/05 (FIP crowns its first tag team champions)
> -Violence Is The Answer 4/23/05 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Anything Goes Match, Spanky vs. Strong)
> -In Full Force 5/27/05 (Homicide vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match)
> -Unstoppable 5/28/05 (CM Punk & Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinuaro)
> -Sold Out 6/24/05 (Huge eight man tag team main event)
> -Payback 6/25/05 (CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Heatstroke Night 1 8/5/05 (CM Punk vs. Ace Steel, Samoa Joe vs. Spanky)
> -Heatstroke Night 2 8/6/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong)
> -Big Year One Bash Night 1 9/2/05 (James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness FIP Title Match)
> -Big Year One Bash Night 2 9/3/05 (Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave FIP Title Match)
> -X-Factor 10/7/05 (Homicide vs. Austin Aries FIP Title Match)
> -Fallout 2005 10/8/05 (Roderick Strong vs. Milano Collection AT)
> -Strength In Numbers 11/11/05 (Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave vs. Roderick Strong & Tony Mamaluke)
> -Evening The Odds 2005 & Attack of the Masked Fippers 11/12/05 & 12/10/05 (Features a 10 Man Elimination Match with DP Associates (Bryan Danielson, Samoa Joe, Austin Aries, Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce) vs. Team Strong (Roderick Strong, Sean Watman, Tony Mamaluke, Sal Rinauro & Jerrelle Clark); Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson
> -Strong Vs. Evans 1/7/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans
> -Chasing The Dragon 6/9/06 (Six Way Elimination #1 Contenders Match)
> -Impact Of Honor 6/10/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Fast & Furious ROH Tag Title Match, Davey Richards vs. Shingo)
> -Heatstroke '06 Night 1 7/7/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match, Homicide vs. Shingo)
> -Heatstroke '06 Night 2 7/8/06 (Bryan Danielson & BJ Whitmer vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
> -Second Year Spectacular Night 1 9/8/06 (Davey Richards vs. Delirious)
> -Second Year Spectacular Night 2 9/9/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Delirious, Briscoes vs. Richards & Cabana)
> -Fallout 2006 10/13/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards, Matt Sydal vs. Shingo)
> -Southern Justice 10/14/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match, Strong vs. Sydal)
> -All Or Nothing 11/10/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong FIP Title vs. FIP Career Match)
> -Cage Of Pain 12/15/06 (Heartbreak Express vs. Black Market in the Cage of Pain, Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards, Austin Aries vs. Erick Stevens)
> -Florida Rumble 2006 12/16/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Hallowicked, Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens, Davey Richards vs. Gran Akuma, Austin Aries vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana vs. Larry Sweeney)
> -New Years Classic 2007 1/12/07 (Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Jimmy Rave & Shingo, Brent Albright vs. Erick Stevens, Jimmy Jacobs vs. Larry Sweeney)
> -Unfinished Business 2007 1/13/07 (Roderick Strong vs. Brent Albright for the FIP Title; Erick Stevens vs. Steve Madison in a Dog Collar Match; Jack Evans vs. Gran Akuma)
> -Dangerous Intentions 2007 2/2/07 (Necro Butcher vs. Mark Briscoe; Mad Man Pondo vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards I Quit Match for the FIP Title)
> -In Full Force 2007 2/3/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Mad Man Pondo, Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards for the FIP Title in a 2/3 Falls Match)
> -FIP Best of CM Punk Vol 1- Declarations
> -Battle of the Belts 3/10/07 (The first annual Eddie Graham Memorial Battle of the Belts features a one night tournament to crown the first Florida Heritage Champion)
> -International Impact Phase 1 4/20/07 (Jay Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher NO DQ Match; Mark Briscoe vs. Mad Man Pondo Falls Count Anywhere Match; Roderick Strong vs. Yamato for the FIP Title)
> -International Impact Phase 2 4/21/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Mad Man Pondo Bar Room Brawl for the FIP Tag Titles; Erick Stevens vs. Nigel McGuinness Florida Heritage Title Match)
> -Stronger Than Ever 5/25/07 (Features Roderick Srong vs. Necro Butcher No-DQ, No Countout Match for the FIP Title; Jay Briscoe vs. Tyler Black; Mark Briscoe vs. Marek Brave)
> -Melbourne Meltdown 5/26/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Tyler Black & Marek Brave for the FIP Tag Titles; Necro Butcher vs. Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave FIP Title Match)
> 
> 
> 10% OFF RING OF HONOR LIVE EVENT TICKETS
> 
> Save almost 30% off all ROH Tickets for upcoming events when you combine this sale with the 20% off deal.
> 
> It's simple. All Ring of Honor tickets are now on sale for 10% off. Just use the discount code listed above to receive an additional 20% off that price and save even more money to see ROH live. Tickets are now on sale for the following events:
> 
> 11/2- Philadelphia, PA
> 11/3- New York, NY
> 11/30- Dayton, OH
> 12/1- Chicago Ridge, IL
> 12/28- Hartford, CT
> 1/11- Boston, MA
> 1/12- Edison, NJ
> 2/22- Deer Park, NY
> 3/28- Orlando, FL
> 3/29- Orlando, FL
> 4/25- Detroit, MI
> 
> To purchase tickets click on this link: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=163. Offer ends on Tuesday, October 23rd at 9am EST. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> 
> NEW DVD RELEASE
> 
> The following DVD is now in stock and available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Full Impact Pro ’Melbourne Meltdown’ Melbourne, FL 5/26/07 (DVD)
> 
> Features Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Tyler Black & Marek Brave for the FIP Tag Titles; Necro Butcher vs. Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave for the FIP World Title; plus more.
> 1. Jerrelle Clark vs. Damien Wayne
> 2. Erick Stevens vs. Danny Daniels (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match)
> 3. Sean Waltman vs. Kenny King
> 4. Sal Rinauro, Kenny King & Chasyn Rance vs. The Heartbreak Express & Steve Madison
> 5. Ricky Vega vs. Masked Fipper #15
> 6. Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)
> 7. Necro Butcher vs. Delirious
> 8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Tyler Black & Marek Brave (FIP Tag Team Title Match)


Time to pick up a couple of shirts i've been after might order some FIP aswell.


----------



## -Mystery-

I shall be picking up some FIP this weekend. International Impact Phase 2, Stronger Than Ever, Melbourne Meltdown, and the Evening The Odds 2005/Attack of the Masked Fippers 2-pack.


----------



## ROH

Ordered both DBDV nights earlier. They sound awesome, and the cards really interest me.


----------



## musdy

Benjo™ said:


> Musdy that DG show sounds incredible, how was Iibushi in the Open the Triangle Gate match?


He was fantastic, he was doing his usual stuff which is not a bad thing at all.


----------



## PulseGlazer

My TPI 07 and CZW out with the old order is IN!!!!


----------



## watts63

*Dragon Gate Infinity #65*

*Three Way Elimination Six Man Tag Team Match*
Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Magnitude Kishiwada vs. SHINGO, Cyber Kong & BxB Hulk vs. Susumu Yokosuka, Ryo Saito & Dragon Kid ****1/2 (Awesome Match)

CIMA vs. Gamma ***

Jushin Liger vs. CIMA vs. Gamma ***-***1/4

Jushin Liger & Masaaki Mochizuki vs. CIMA & Gamma ***1/4

Yasushi Kanda & K-Ness vs. Genki Horiguchi & Dr. Muscle **-**1/4

*Extreme Comedy Match*
Don Fujii vs. Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa **1/4​


----------



## huthutraul

Just finished Bryan Danielson vs. CIMA from DDDT4 night 1 and it was amazing. This and the Guerilla warfare match between Tornado and Joey Ryan are my favorite PWG matches this year.


----------



## watts63

*FIP In Full Force 2007*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Madman Pondo ***1/2-***3/4

This was probably one of my favorite brawls this year. Seeing Jay Briscoe fight with a dollar stapled on the back of his head was great lol.



> Just finished Bryan Danielson vs. CIMA from DDDT4 night 1 and it was amazing.


It was great watching that match live. I can't wait for the rematch.


----------



## Platt

TPI just arrived thats me setup for the day


----------



## King_Kash

I am wondering if ROH Caged Rage DVD is worth to buy?


----------



## KingKicks

Platt said:


> TPI just arrived thats me setup for the day


Good to hear that people in the UK are getting post now, hopefully my TPI, DBD weekend and IVP videos orders come soon.


----------



## Platt

Benjo™ said:


> Good to hear that people in the UK are getting post now, hopefully my TPI, DBD weekend and IVP videos orders come soon.


I've been getting post for a week think it's just London/Liverpool thats been on strike since last Thursday.


----------



## Claymore

Platt said:


> TPI just arrived thats me setup for the day


Yep just got it today...The thing is I ordered this after my Cibernetico and robin order and this came first? Just hoping my other order hasn't gotten lost in some mix up....


----------



## PulseGlazer

King_Kash said:


> I am wondering if ROH Caged Rage DVD is worth to buy?


I'm not a big fan.


----------



## ROH

Gonna watch Cibernatico and Robin in like a 1/2 hour.

For fear of getting burnt out, I'm gonna watch 90% of the card today, and save the Cibernetico matrch for 2morrow.


----------



## McQueen

I got my copy of the TPI yesterday as well, just probably won't get to see watch whole thing till next week.


----------



## Claymore

Can anyone help me out with the IWA-MS sale. I just had two quick questions. One of them being is the $8.40 shipping. Is that also the cost for international shipping?

Also what are the top five shows from IWA-MS, excluding Ted Petty Invitationals?

Thanks for any help.....


----------



## Platt

Claymore said:


> Can anyone help me out with the IWA-MS sale. I just had two quick questions. One of them being is the $8.40 shipping. Is that also the cost for international shipping?
> 
> Also what are the top five shows from IWA-MS, excluding Ted Petty Invitationals?
> 
> Thanks for any help.....


Jim Fannin posted this for someone else



> We do ship to the UK. If you are under 4 DVDs, it is $15. If you over over 4 DVDs it is $20.


----------



## McQueen

We're No Joke, Hurt 2007, Simply the Best VIII, A Matter of Pride 2005 & Something to Prove are all great shows.

Can't help you with the Shipping cost question though.


----------



## Claymore

Thank you both for the help...Appreciated greatly


----------



## ROH

Watched all of the Cibernetico show apart from the Cibernetico match. Will have ratings/comments up tomorrow.

Normally, the Ciber show's undercards suck, but this was quite good. Nothing to write home about, APART from *Cheech and Cloudy vs The Olsens*. That match was damn near everything I love about Indy wrestling. Tons of crazy innovative shit.


----------



## watts63

*Dragon Gate Infinity #64*

*DG Open The Triangle Gate Championship*
CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito (c) vs. SHINGO, BxB Hulk & Cyber Kong ****1/4

Jack Evans & YAMATO vs. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino ***1/2

Genki Horiguchi, Gamma & Magnitude Kishiwada vs. Yasushi Kanda, Masaaki Mochizuki & Don Fujii ***1/2

*DG Open The Brave Gate Championship*
Genki Horiguchi (c) vs. Dragon Kid ***1/4

SHINGO, BxB Hulk, Cyber Kong & YAMATO vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Magnitude Kishiwada & Dr. Muscle ***1/2

SHINGO & BxB Hulk vs. Akira Tozawa & Keni'chiro Arai ***1/4-***1/2

*World Participation Battle Royal* *3/4-**​


----------



## JD13

Platt said:


> I've been getting post for a week think it's just London/Liverpool thats been on strike since last Thursday.


Correct  

Anybody got any good lucha sources. Somewere with the latest stuff that gets regularly updated.


----------



## ROH

Is my J Crown 96 second on the list of 'longest time to wait for an order' beind KOE cup?


----------



## JD13

I must have everyone beat with my KOE cup. 5+ months and counting, can anyone beat that?


----------



## watts63

SALE OF THE LIVING DEAD...
YOUR ORDERS ARE COMING TO GET YOU!
NOTHING CAN STOP ZOMBIE BURNS AND ZOMBIE ROBLES!
(Except Dogman. Zombie Robles hates Dogman.)


That's right kiddos! We're running a sale and it's a little bit different than usual, so listen up. Here's the scoop:

No more buy 4 or more titles and save 25% off your entire order. Instead we're hooking you up with a little something, something. Now when you buy $75 or more worth of stuff you save 25%! How does this benefit you, you ask? Let's say you wanna buy yourself the newly released, supremely sexy "Ted Petty Invitational 2007" DVD set. In order to save yourself some cash you still would've had to have purchased 3 more titles to save yourself that 25%. What a bummer that was! Now you get more bang for your buck! That's pretty sweet, right? This is just one of the many suggestions we've received, so know that we listen to you! Let us know what else you want by contacting us!


----------



## -Mystery-

Nice sale from SMV. I'll be picking up the new Chikara along with some other shows. Perhaps some IWA-EC and/or IWA-DS.


----------



## ROH

Fucking Hell was the Cibernetico match dissapointing. Yeah, there were loads of nice lucha moves and stuff, but everytime someone hit soething good the match's momentum would be KILLED DEAD by a botch. The fans REALLY wanted to get into it at the end, but couldn't due to all the damn botches. The only part that was really awesome without anything iffy was the finish.

Overall it was pretty good, but the botches hurt it too much for it to even come close to past Cibernetico's.

-----

*CHIKARA Cibernetico and Robin*

1. Brodie Lee vs. Mike Stevens - *1/2** (Squash CITY)

2. Daizee Haze vs. Candace LaRae - *1/2** (Candice was awful)

3. Hydra & UltraMantis Black vs. Hallowicked & Delirious - ***** (Great stuff)

4. Tim Donst vs. Mike Quackenbush - ****1/4_1/2* (Great teacher/student story and some fine wrestling)

5. Olsen Twins vs. Cheech & Cloudy - *****_1/4* (You _will_ hit the rewind button! Not just a spotfest, crazy AND well built tag match)

6. Kris Chambers vs. Super Xtremo - *** (Xtremeo looked great, it's a shame where this was on the card because the fans didn't care at all)

7. The Osirian Portal vs. Jigsaw & Shane Storm - ***** (Solid match, the new guys looked good)

8. BLK OUT vs. The Colony - ***1/2* (The BLK OUT not wanting to work with the Colony alot of the time hurt this, but it was still decent)

9. Torneo Cibernetico - Kings Of Wrestling (Mitch Ryder (captain), Chuck Taylor, Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Larry Sweeney, Shayne Hawke, Gran Akuma & Icarus) vs. Team Mega Mucha Lucha (Lince Dorado (captain), Chiva 3, Chiva 4, Magno, Incognito, El Hijo del Ice Cream, Ice Cream, Jr. & Equinox) - ****1/4* (See above)

*Overall thoughts*: Good show. The main event was dissapointing and didn't feel as prestigous as past Cibernetico's, but it's still quite fun at times. The undercard was real good, and Olsens/C&C is pretty must see.

*Overall Score*: 8/10.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night One*

*Boston Street Fight*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico ****1/4

*ROH World Championship*
Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/2

*Winner Gets 1/3 of $10,000*
Bryan Danielson vs. Matt Sydal ***1/2-***3/4

Austin Aries & Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero ***1/2

*Six Man Mayhem*
Jigsaw vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Eddie Edwards vs. M-Dogg 20 vs. Brent Albright vs. Delirious ***1/4

*Pure Wrestling Rules*
Chris Hero vs. Nigel McGuinness *** (Nigel Only Connected With 1 Lariat...Swear To God)

*#1 Contender's Match*
Lacey vs. Daizee Haze ***1/4

Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans ***

*LOL At Generico Being Steen's Slave As Was Lacing His Boots & Taking Him To The Bathroom*​


----------



## -Mystery-

Watts, I'm gonna be picking up some PWG tapes from SMV with their current sale. I just wanted to see if you think these shows are any good or if I should replace one or some of them with different shows.

-Enchantment Under The Sea
-All Star Weekend 3: Crazymania Night 2
-Hollywood Globetrotters
-All Star Weekend Night 1 - Electric Boogaloo

Possible 5th option: -Beyond The Thunderdome


----------



## ROH

^ EUTS is awesome. Def buy it.


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> Watts, I'm gonna be picking up some PWG tapes from SMV with their current sale. I just wanted to see if you think these shows are any good or if I should replace one or some of them with different shows.
> 
> -Enchantment Under The Sea
> -All Star Weekend 3: Crazymania Night 2
> -Hollywood Globetrotters
> -All Star Weekend Night 1 - Electric Boogaloo
> 
> Possible 5th option: -Beyond The Thunderdome



Thumbs up on that order man but if you don't have All-Star Weekend I Night One, that is a must-buy as well. Joe/Styles, Gibson/Danielson & Dragon/Steen/Generico is worth the buy alone. Never seen All-Star Weekend II but BTT is definetly a very good buy with Arrogance/Cape Fear & Dragon/Richards vs. Styles/Daniels.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Got my new PWG order in today. The GSA#4 production is insane. Comic book renditions of every wrestler for the match up signs, whole 9. Great stuff. Reviews up soon. Also got a RTTT review half done, probably post that soon. Tournament Season~!


----------



## watts63

Anybody have reviews on FIP Battle of the Belts?


----------



## -Mystery-

Watts, which show should I get between Beyond The Thunderdome and All Star Weekend 3: Crazymania Night 2?


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> Watts, which show should I get between Beyond The Thunderdome and All Star Weekend 3: Crazymania Night 2?


That's tough. You won't regret either show but I would go with Beyond The Thunderdome barely.


----------



## -Mystery-

watts63 said:


> That's tough. You won't regret either show but I would go with Beyond The Thunderdome barely.


Yeah, both cards look great and I probably can't go wrong either way. I was really leaning towards BTT because I mark for the team of Styles & Daniels.


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> Yeah, both cards look great and I probably can't go wrong either way. I was really leaning towards BTT because I mark for the team of Styles & Daniels.


Yeah me too but Arrogance vs. Cape Fear was defintley to me the MOTN. Great tag match.


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH said:


> Fucking Hell was the Cibernetico match dissapointing. Yeah, there were loads of nice lucha moves and stuff, but everytime someone hit soething good the match's momentum would be KILLED DEAD by a botch. The fans REALLY wanted to get into it at the end, but couldn't due to all the damn botches. The only part that was really awesome without anything iffy was the finish.
> 
> Overall it was pretty good, but the botches hurt it too much for it to even come close to past Cibernetico's.
> 
> -----
> 
> *CHIKARA Cibernetico and Robin*
> 
> 1. Brodie Lee vs. Mike Stevens - *1/2** (Squash CITY)
> 
> 2. Daizee Haze vs. Candace LaRae - *1/2** (Candice was awful)
> 
> 3. Hydra & UltraMantis Black vs. Hallowicked & Delirious - ***** (Great stuff)
> 
> 4. Tim Donst vs. Mike Quackenbush - ****1/4_1/2* (Great teacher/student story and some fine wrestling)
> 
> *5. Olsen Twins vs. Cheech & Cloudy - ****_1/4 (You will hit the rewind button! Not just a spotfest, crazy AND well built tag match)*
> 
> 6. Kris Chambers vs. Super Xtremo - *** (Xtremeo looked great, it's a shame where this was on the card because the fans didn't care at all)
> 
> 7. The Osirian Portal vs. Jigsaw & Shane Storm - ***** (Solid match, the new guys looked good)
> 
> 8. BLK OUT vs. The Colony - ***1/2* (The BLK OUT not wanting to work with the Colony alot of the time hurt this, but it was still decent)
> 
> 9. Torneo Cibernetico - Kings Of Wrestling (Mitch Ryder (captain), Chuck Taylor, Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Larry Sweeney, Shayne Hawke, Gran Akuma & Icarus) vs. Team Mega Mucha Lucha (Lince Dorado (captain), Chiva 3, Chiva 4, Magno, Incognito, El Hijo del Ice Cream, Ice Cream, Jr. & Equinox) - ****1/4* (See above)
> 
> *Overall thoughts*: Good show. The main event was dissapointing and didn't feel as prestigous as past Cibernetico's, but it's still quite fun at times. The undercard was real good, and Olsens/C&C is pretty must see.
> 
> *Overall Score*: 8/10.


Sounds fun. Olsens/UIS match being rated the same score as you gave Claudio/PAC makes me super excited to see it Great to know that they stole the show. Cibernetico, weakest so far? Yeah, I saw that coming. Just didn't seem like it could top previous ones.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Just bought the new guest booker...JJ Dillon.


----------



## ROH

Hailsabin said:


> Cibernetico, weakest so far? Yeah, I saw that coming. Just didn't seem like it could top previous ones.


tbh it was mostly due to the Tecnico team not being very well known, thus not very over. 

I'm gonna rewatch the match now, I'll see if my thoughts change on anything.


----------



## Platt

bmxmadb53 said:


> Just bought the new guest booker...JJ Dillon.


Let us know how it is. I'm wary to buy this one, the Gabe one was good but the Sullivan one was terrible.


----------



## ROH

Cibernetico was alot better on a rewatch. The botches didn't hurt it that much (probably cos I knew they're coming) and there was LOADS of awesome shit in there (espe from Magno and Incognito). I'll boost the rating to a ***3/4.


----------



## dman88

Can someone give me the top 10 PWG shows that are non BOLA. Can you put them in order too, so I know which ones to get first. Thanks


----------



## watts63

Has anybody seen PWG DDT4 Night Two, Roger Dorn Night & Giant Size Annual #4 yet?


----------



## MrPaiMei

watts63 said:


> Has anybody seen PWG DDT4 Night Two, Roger Dorn Night & Giant Size Annual #4 yet?


I got them all in yesterday, and at the least should have a full DDT4 Weekend review up tonite at least (fractured my leg, so it's all wrestling this weekend. No Drunken Haunted House trips for me ).


----------



## watts63

*ROH Caged Rage*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship; Steel Cage Match*
Jay & Mark Briscoe (c) vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico ***1/2-***3/4

*Steel Cage Match*
Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans ***-***1/4 (Too Damn Short)

*ROH World Championship*
Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ***1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. PAC *** (Damn Shame They Didn't Give This Enough Time)

*If Stevens or Cross Loses The Match, They're Out of The Stable; If Aries Loses The Match, He Will Break Up The Stable*
Austin Aries, Erick Stevens & M-Dogg 20 vs. Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards & Jason Blade ***3/4 (Blade & Edwards is Getting Better & Better Everytime I See Them)

*Four Corner Survival*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Adam Pearce vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Delirious **1/4 (Hangm3n Three is Born)

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Rhett Titus **1/2

Chris Hero vs. Hallowicked ***​


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 better come today, or i'm going to kill the postman...


----------



## bmxmadb53

Platt said:


> Let us know how it is. I'm wary to buy this one, the Gabe one was good but the Sullivan one was terrible.


Yeah, I agree. The Sullivan one was pretty damn bad. The graphics were wrong half the time and Sullivan said some stupid shit that definitely would have never happened like a double title match.

I'll let you know how Dillon's is, but my hopes aren't that high, tbh.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Well my order didn't arrive today! I'm pissed off, I thought it would of came today. I guess i'll have to wait till monday


----------



## KingKicks

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Well my order didn't arrive today! I'm pissed off, I thought it would of came today. I guess i'll have to wait till monday


Same here, still waiting for my DBD weekend.


----------



## Platt

Benjo™ said:


> Same here, still waiting for my DBD weekend.


Same plus my order from last weekend with Caged Rage at this rate i'll get Driven first.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I've been dying for a new Indy show, the last two I bought were PWG's Holy Diver Down (Which dissapointed me)and Chikara's Maximum Overdraft which was in September.


----------



## watts63

Yeah, I'm waiting on FIP Battle of The Belts. I can't wait to see Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong.


----------



## Obfuscation

> Bryan Danielson vs. PAC *** (Damn Shame They Didn't Give This Enough Time)


Only *** eh? I pegged this one for ***3/4+ Guessing it only went to the 10 min mark or something...


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> Only *** eh? I pegged this one for ***3/4+ Guessing it only went to the 10 min mark or something...


Yeah, around that, sadly.


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> Yeah, around that, sadly.


 Sad to hear. Hopefully Danielson/PAC II can happen some time down the road, with more time added.


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> Sad to hear. Hopefully Danielson/PAC II can happen some time down the road, with more time added.


Yeah, also the Six Man Tag kicked ass. It was just like Driven but better & longer. Jason Blade & Eddie Edwards deserves a spot in ROH after that match.

I don't know why they made Evans/Strong short. It could have been their best encounter.


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> Yeah, also the Six Man Tag kicked ass. It was just like Driven but better & longer. Jason Blade & Eddie Edwards deserves a spot in ROH after that match.
> 
> I don't know why they made Evans/Strong short. It could have been their best encounter.


I saw Generico/Steen vs Blade/Edwards and was surprised at how solid of a contest it was. They can be some solid regulars if kept. I they come back and stay.

How long was Evans/Strong? 10-15 mark? I bet it was short due to them not wanting to make 2 cages overkill.


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> I saw Generico/Steen vs Blade/Edwards and was surprised at how solid of a contest it was. They can be some solid regulars if kept. I they come back and stay.
> 
> How long was Evans/Strong? 10-15 mark? I bet it was short due to them not wanting to make 2 cages overkill.


Close to 15 mins I guess. Evans only did one spot off the cage & it was a double knee stomp. I don't know why it would be overkill because Steenerico vs. Briscoes was gonna be the only brawl.


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> Close to 15 mins I guess. Evans only did one spot off the cage & it was a double knee stomp. I don't know why it would be overkill because Steenerico vs. Briscoes was gonna be the only brawl.


Double Knee Stomp sounds kewl Well I just figured overkill, sometimes too much of one thing can be its flaw. Who knows why it wasn't too long, if it was solid enough, then I guess it works.


----------



## WillTheBloody

watts63 said:


> Close to 15 mins I guess. Evans only did one spot off the cage & it was a double knee stomp. I don't know why it would be overkill because Steenerico vs. Briscoes was gonna be the only brawl.


I believe the reason it was short was because the double knee spot injured both Jack and Roddy, so they called for the finish earlier.


----------



## watts63

WillTheBloody said:


> I believe the reason it was short was because the double knee spot injured both Jack and Roddy, so they called for the finish earlier.


If they did get injured on that spot, they didn't show any signs of it when I watched it.


----------



## WillTheBloody

watts63 said:


> If they did get injured on that spot, they didn't show any signs of it when I watched it.


I'm going off of a live report someone made the night of the show on the ROH boards, stating that both guys looked shaken up after the move. Perhaps the poster was a Cena fan and just hadn't seen actual selling before :no: .

I believed the post as a few others mentioned that the match slowed down immensly after that. However, considering I haven't seen the match, I'm inclined to believe you if you say they didn't appear truly hurt, and quite frankly much more perplexed over the length of time the match was given.


----------



## watts63

WillTheBloody said:


> I'm going off of a live report someone made the night of the show on the ROH boards, stating that both guys looked shaken up after the move. Perhaps the poster was a Cena fan and just hadn't seen actual selling before :no: .
> 
> I believed the post as a few others mentioned that the match slowed down immensly after that. However, considering I haven't seen the match, I'm inclined to believe you if you say they didn't appear truly hurt, and quite frankly much more perplexed over the length of time the match was given.


Well, after the double knee part, the ending did was kind of quick with Strong doing powerbomb off the top rope & an elbow drop.


----------



## musdy

Anyone know of some good Stan Hansen matches??? So far ive seen his matches with Steve Williams.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Hansen vs. Kobashi, 93 Champions Carnival (July). *****. You know where to find it.


----------



## watts63

*PWG Giant Size Annual #4*
Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher ***-***1/4

Exciting brawl for a match that was a little less than 10 minutes.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

I'm probably going to be going to the Nov 2 second show in Philly (want to go the second night because they're most of the time better but can't make the trip to NY and back). I'm going to use the buy 3 get 1 free deal at the merch table. My parents are handing over 120 bucks so I can go crazy at the stand for my B-Day.

I've picked out these 6 DVDs:
-Manhattan Mayhem II (assuming it'll be released before 11/2)
-DBD V Night 1
-DBD V Night 2
-Driven
-Good Times Great Memories
-FYF-Finale

2 Free choices:
-Final Battle 2006
-??

This is my collection right now:
Final Battle 05
Better Than Our Best
Supercard of Honor
100th Show
Death Before Dishonor IV
Unified
Supercard of Honor II
War of the Wire II
Glory By Honor V Night 2

So does anyone know what other DVD I should get as my 2nd free choice & maybe what DVD I should take out of that potential order or what DVD to insert in?? Obvioulsy it has to be one that I don't already own. I have some in mind but I wanted to see what other people think. I'm guessing that they don't have any from that long ago.


----------



## Master of Spike

ROH Fight of the Century 2006 Review:

Colt Cabana vs Sal Rinauro- * 3/4

Shane Hagadorn vs Bobby Dempsey- DUD

Nigel McGuinness vs Chris Daniels vs Jay Lethal vs Claudio Castignoli- ***

ROH Tag Titles Ultimate Endurance:
Austin Aries/Roderick Strong vs The Briscoes vs Irish Airborne vs Jack Evans & Matt Sydal- ****

Homicide & BJ Whitmer vs Steve Corino & Adam Pearce- ** 3/4

KENTA vs Davey Richards- **** 1/4

ROH World Title: Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe- **** 3/4

*Overall: *** 1/2*


----------



## ROH

DBDV weekend kinda came in the post yesterday morning, but we were out and it wouldn't fit through the letterbox so I got one of those post office collect package slip things. Today I went to the post office to colloect my package, and boom, jus' like that I got DBDV! Nice stuff, from the post office for once.

Watched Jack Evans vs Davey Richards (N1), awesome, awesome match. Perfect opener.


----------



## Platt

ROH said:


> DBDV weekend kinda came in the post yesterday morning, but we were out and it wouldn't fit through the letterbox so I got one of those post office collect package slip things. Today I went to the post office to colloect my package, and boom, jus' like that I got DBDV! Nice stuff, from the post office for once.
> 
> Watched Jack Evans vs Davey Richards (N1), awesome, awesome match. Perfect opener.


Your post office is open on a Sunday


----------



## KingKicks

ROH said:


> DBDV weekend kinda came in the post yesterday morning, but we were out and it wouldn't fit through the letterbox so I got one of those post office collect package slip things. Today I went to the post office to colloect my package, and boom, jus' like that I got DBDV! Nice stuff, from the post office for once.
> 
> Watched Jack Evans vs Davey Richards (N1), awesome, awesome match. Perfect opener.


Whoa, how'd you get it on a Sunday?


----------



## PulseGlazer

Master of Spike said:


> ROH Fight of the Century 2006 Review:
> 
> Colt Cabana vs Sal Rinauro- * 3/4
> 
> Shane Hagadorn vs Bobby Dempsey- DUD
> 
> Nigel McGuinness vs Chris Daniels vs Jay Lethal vs Claudio Castignoli- ***
> 
> ROH Tag Titles Ultimate Endurance:
> Austin Aries/Roderick Strong vs The Briscoes vs Irish Airborne vs Jack Evans & Matt Sydal- ****
> 
> Homicide & BJ Whitmer vs Steve Corino & Adam Pearce- ** 3/4
> 
> KENTA vs Davey Richards- **** 1/4
> 
> ROH World Title: Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe- **** 3/4
> 
> *Overall: *** 1/2*


I think you might have overrated almost every single match.


----------



## Isotopes

Platt said:


> Your post office is open on a Sunday


It opened *just* for him, because he's just that special. 

And uh, when is *Manhattan Mayhem II* (August 25th, '07) coming out on DVD (if it is, that is)?


----------



## ROH

My post office is always open on Sundays


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> I'm probably going to be going to the Nov 2 second show in Philly (want to go the second night because they're most of the time better but can't make the trip to NY and back). I'm going to use the buy 3 get 1 free deal at the merch table. My parents are handing over 120 bucks so I can go crazy at the stand for my B-Day.
> 
> I've picked out these 6 DVDs:
> -Manhattan Mayhem II (assuming it'll be released before 11/2)
> -DBD V Night 1
> -DBD V Night 2
> -Driven
> -Good Times Great Memories
> -FYF-Finale
> 
> 2 Free choices:
> -Final Battle 2006
> -??
> 
> This is my collection right now:
> Final Battle 05
> Better Than Our Best
> Supercard of Honor
> 100th Show
> Death Before Dishonor IV
> Unified
> Supercard of Honor II
> War of the Wire II
> Glory By Honor V Night 2
> 
> So does anyone know what other DVD I should get as my 2nd free choice & maybe what DVD I should take out of that potential order or what DVD to insert in?? Obvioulsy it has to be one that I don't already own. I have some in mind but I wanted to see what other people think. I'm guessing that they don't have any from that long ago.


Why don't you have Manhattan Mayhem I!? Shame on you 

...apparently it is out of stock..why is their top show of '05 out? *shakes head*

You can't go wrong with Death Before Dishonor I.
That is pretty much worth it just for the Raven/CM Punk Post match.
...Unless you are trying to be more recent.


----------



## Platt

ROH said:


> My post office is always open on Sundays


Really never known one open on a sunday


----------



## ROH

Mine's like really big and busy, so I guess they'd have it open for business readons/stuff.


----------



## Guest

ROH said:


> Mine's like really big and busy, so I guess they'd have it open for business readons/stuff.


So it's your local post offices fault that Royal Mail have been on strike because they have to work on Sundays!


----------



## ROH

*ROH Death Before Dishonor V: Night 1*

1. Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans - ****1/2* (Best opener in a while)

2. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze (Winner Received SHIMMER Title Match) - **** (Decent little match)

3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero (Pure Wrestling Rules) - ***** (Fun match)

4. Delirious vs. Brent Albright vs. Matt Cross vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Jigsaw (Six Man Mayhem) - ***** (Good 6MM)

5. Austin Aries & Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero - **** (Aries' injury really hurt this)

6. Bryan Danielson vs. Matt Sydal - ****1/2* (Really good stuff)

7. Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH World Title Match) - *****1/2* (F*cking awesome. Easily one of the best Shima defences)

8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (Boston Street Fight) - *****1/4* (They got over the hate really well and still had the awesome spots/intensity which makes these sort of matches)

*Overall thoughts*: What a show. Every match was decent to awesome, and the double main event is one of the best in ROH history. The show flowed really well and you MUST see the world title match.

*Overall Score*: 9/10.


----------



## Fijian Warrior

^cant wait to check out the DBDV shows! 

*Q: Pro Wrestling NOAH "Special Double Budokan Edition" 7/15/07 & 9/9/07 - The latest NOAH release... from ROH anyway. Is this a good show, worth buying?*


----------



## MrPaiMei

Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico - ****1/2

Best match in PWG history


----------



## Thisskateboarding

MrPaiMei said:


> Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico - ****1/2
> 
> Best match in PWG history


That makes me happy :agree: Cant wait for my PWG order to arrive either in the next 1 or 2 days


----------



## Platt

ROH finally arrived got DBD weekend and Caged Rage to watch


----------



## KingKicks

Damn, i thought for sure that at least 1 of my 3 orders would come today, yet i didn't get any post at all :frustrate


----------



## KaijuFan

I'm expecting a review for Caged Rage soon Platt!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I thought my ROH order would of came today, but no it didn't. It's been a week, this is a long time, most of the time it takes 2-3 days.


----------



## ROH

*ROH: Death Before Dishonor V Night 2*

1. Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico (Falls Count Anywhere) - ***** (Really fun spotfest)

2. Jack Evans vs. Deranged - *** (Lots of botches, nothing great)

3. Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero & Jigsaw - ****1/2_***3/4* (Awesome match out of nowhere)

4. Sara Del Rey vs. Lacey (SHIMMER Title Match) ***1/2* (Solid match)

5. Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush - ****1/2* (A little dissapointing, but still very good)

6. Jay Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen (Lights Out Match) - ***** (Not bad, but I've seen it all before now)

7. Takeshi Morishima vs. Brent Albright (ROH World Title Match) - ****3/4_***** (Really really good title defence)

8. Austin Aries, Delirious, Erick Stevens, & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong, Rocky Romero, Davey Richards, & Matt Sydal (Philly Street Fight) - ****1/2* (Really good match, but went on way too long, 10 minutes or so of this were completely unnecessary)

*Overall Show Thoughts:* This was an excellent show. Overall it was better than Night 1, although Night 1's double main was better. Strong reommendation here.

*Overall Score*: 9/10.


----------



## X/L/AJ

My IWA order arrived today! TPI 07 time it is~!


----------



## Sephiroth

you guys, check out the new Chikky Podcast

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5rgJROeARxk

why you ask? HOSTED BY SWEENEY AND MANTIS!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Sephiroth said:


> you guys, check out the new Chikky Podcast
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=5rgJROeARxk
> 
> why you ask? HOSTED BY SWEENEY AND MANTIS!


The amount of awesomeness is just amazing.


----------



## musdy

Sephiroth said:


> you guys, check out the new Chikky Podcast
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=5rgJROeARxk
> 
> why you ask? HOSTED BY SWEENEY AND MANTIS!


This episode is #1 on my POTY list


----------



## Sephiroth

MrPaiMei said:


> Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico - ****1/2
> 
> Best match in PWG history


is it **** 1/2 on it's own? or does the previous two matches help elevate the title match to **** 1/2?


----------



## MrPaiMei

Sephiroth said:


> is it **** 1/2 on it's own? or does the previous two matches help elevate the title match to **** 1/2?


I think so, but having full concept really helps. Its the perfect underdog story, as Genericos at a huge disadvantage, but the crowd still buys him winning. Very similar to CIMA-Generico I in that regard.


----------



## KingKicks

Finally received 1 of my 3 orders, it being the IVP videos order.

Dragon Gate 1/27/2006 (Captain's Fall - W.Mori, DK, Saito, Tanisaki vs. CIMA, Doi, Yoshino, Kishiwada)
Dragon Gate 8/20/2006 (CIMA, Hulk, Evans vs. Saito, Horiguchi, DK)
Dragon Gate 11/19/2006 (CIMA, Evans, Sydal vs. Yoshino, Gamma, Steen)
Dragon Gate 11/23/2006 (Liger, Evans, Sydal, Hulk vs. Doi, Yoshino, Kishiwada, Steen)
Dragon Gate 12/21/2006 (Blood Generation & PosHEARTS vs. Muscle Outlaw'z 10 Man Elimination)
Dragon Gate 1/26/2007 (CIMA, Holk, Yokosuka vs. Horiguchi, Saito, Shenron)
NOAH 4/23/2006 (Kobashi vs. Marufuji/KENTA vs. Ishimori)
NOAH 2/15/2007 (Romero, Smith, Williams vs. Misawa, Ogawa, Suzuki)

Now that this order has come, i'm confident DBD weekend and TPI will be here sometime this week.


----------



## ROH

J Crown Tourney 96 arrived!!


----------



## Platt

Still waiting for my ivp order :cuss:


----------



## ROH

I got a Best of Curry Man DVD with it


----------



## musdy

I just got my order from IVP:
Dragon Gate 06/22/2005 (free)
Dragon Gate 10/05/2005 (free)
Dragon Gate 03/25/2007

*Dragon Gate Infinity 67*
Yuki Ono, Taku Iwasa, Kenichiro Arai & Akira Tozawa vs. Atsushi Aoki, BxB Hulk, Anthony W. Mori & Dragon Kid - **1/2
Kengo Takai & Magnitude Kishiwada vs. Yasushi Kanda & Kintaro Kanemura - **1/4
Open the Brave Gate Title: Genki Horiguchi vs. Matt Sydal (c) - ***1/2 
Cyber Kong vs. Masaaki Mochizuki - ***1/4
Open the Triangle Gate Title: Gamma, Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino (c) vs. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito - ***3/4
Open the Dream Gate Title: Jushin Liger vs. Don Fujii (c) - ***1/4


----------



## Platt

> FREE SHIPPING ON YOUR NEXT ORDER
> 
> Ring of Honor is now offering Free Shipping on your next order placed at www.rohwrestling.com if your order qualifies. The guidelines to receive Free Shipping on your next order are as follows:
> 
> -Orders $50 and over for all customers within the United States
> 
> -Orders $75 and over for all customers in Canada
> 
> -Orders $100 and over for all international customers outside of North America
> 
> *Tickets and gift certificate do not count towards your total order when calculating free shipping!!!
> 
> Please be aware that the checkout system will generate a shipping charge however when we actually bill your credit card you WILL NOT be charged for shipping if you order falls within the guidelines listed above. If you are paying for your order through Paypal then you must remove the shipping charge prior to sending your payment or you can paypal the total amount of the order (minus shipping) directly to [email protected] with your order number in the subject heading.
> 
> For U.S. shipping you must select Priority Mail to receive the free shipping offer. Next day air and second day air delivery by UPS does not count for free shipping offer.


Not a sale i will be using hoping for a $10 sale this weekend.


----------



## ROH

*NJPW Super J Crown 1996*

1. Great Sasuke vs. Masayoshi Motegi - **** (Only got good at the end, Motegi sucks)

2. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon - **** (Only like, 4 minutes but still good)

3. Shinjiro Ohtani vs. ***** Casas - ***** (***** casas sucked, Ohtani was awesome though)

4. Gran Hamada vs. El Samurai - **1/2* (Gran Hamada was awful and Samurai is far from amazing)

5. Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Ultimo Dragon - ******* (You heard me right. This was FUCKING AWESOME)

6. Great Sasuke vs. El Samurai - ***** (Quite a step below their J Cup 94 match)

7. Great Sasuke vs. Ultimo Dragon - ****3/4* (Both men's fatigue really showed here, but still a very good match)

*Overall Thoughts*: I was dissapointed with this, but I did have REALLY high expectations. Ultimo/Otani warrants this a recommendation alone (you MUST see that match at all costs), but without it this show would be really mediocre. Nothing apart from Otani/Dragon was really that good. But Otani/Dragon, people.

*Overall Score*: 8/10.


----------



## McQueen

ROH said:


> *NJPW Super J Crown 1996*
> 5. Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Ultimo Dragon - ******* (You heard me right. This was FUCKING AWESOME)


You have learned well my son 

Ohtani is awesomeness personified. That's my 3rd favorite match ever.


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> You have learned well my son
> 
> Ohtani is awesomeness personified. That's my 3rd favorite match ever.


Yeah! I'm an Ohtani fan for life after that.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I'm still waiting for my ROH order, I only ordered one thing! It never takes this long, i'm pissed off


----------



## btbgod

How long is it taking:S normally there quick.


----------



## Future Star

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I'm still waiting for my ROH order, I only ordered one thing! It never takes this long, i'm pissed off


What did you order?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

btbgod said:


> How long is it taking:S normally there quick.


Usually 1 to 2 days, sometimes 3. Not a week considering their office is in Bristol, PA and I live in South Jersey. It shouldn't take a long time.

I ordered Death Before Dishonor V: Night 2.


----------



## mrchrisieclass

Dammit i'm going to make a $100+order from ROH in 3 weeks, dealt they will still have the offer on then :-(


----------



## Platt

Nope it's only on till the 26th


----------



## JD13

Gotta pick a package up from the post office tomorrow. I presume its my ROH order, or maybe even my KOE cup but i highly doubt that  

1000 posts, im a vet baby


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Fucking Highspots!!!!!

My PWG order arrives today and what happens....they leave the DVD I wanted to watch the most out, forgot to ship it. So I have to bide my time with DDTT N1 + 2 and RDN while I wait for Giant Annuall Size 4.

Was hanging to see Danielson/Generico


----------



## McQueen

Thisskateboarding said:


> Fucking Highspots!!!!!
> 
> My PWG order arrives today and what happens....they leave the DVD I wanted to watch the most out, forgot to ship it. So I have to bide my time with DDTT N1 + 2 and RDN while I wait for Giant Annuall Size 4.
> 
> Was hanging to see Danielson/Generico


I hope that doesn't happen to me. I have both nights of DD4, G.S.A.#4 and BOLA all coming in the same order and if I get stiffed say one of the BOLA nights, I'm going "Brody" on somebody.


----------



## Claymore

Thisskateboarding said:


> Fucking Highspots!!!!!
> 
> My PWG order arrives today and what happens....they leave the DVD I wanted to watch the most out, forgot to ship it. So I have to bide my time with DDTT N1 + 2 and RDN while I wait for Giant Annuall Size 4.
> 
> Was hanging to see Danielson/Generico


Unlucky man...Hopefully you get it soon. I managed to get them all in safely yesterday. Had to open the door to the post man early in the morning, but I'm pretty sure it will be worth it....


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Finally! It's here, Death Before Dishonor V Night 2. I'm going to go watch it and I'll give my ratings when i'm finished.


----------



## KingKicks

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Finally! It's here, Death Before Dishonor V Night 2. I'm going to go watch it and I'll give my ratings when i'm finished.


Still waiting for mine, this Friday is going to be 3 weeks since i ordered it.


----------



## JD13

Got my ROH order today, yay. ROH and FIP goodness.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Death Before Dishonor V: Night 2*

*Philadelphia Street Fight* _(No Remorse Corps. and Matt Sydal VS The Resilience and Delirious)_ - ****

*ROH World Title Match* _Takeshi Morishima _*(C)* _Vs "The Shooter" Brent Albright_ - ***1/2

*Lights Out Match* _Jay Briscoe Vs "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen_ - ***

_"Lightning" Mike Quackenbush Vs "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson_ - ***1/4

_Chris Hero & Jigsaw Vs Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli_ - ***1/4

_Jack Evans Vs Deranged_ - **1/2

*Falls Count Anywhere* _Mark Briscoe Vs El Generico_ - ***

Overall show rating - ****

(I didn't watch the Shimmer Title Match, because it didn't interest me)​


----------



## ROH

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> *Death Before Dishonor V: Night 2*
> 
> *Philadelphia Street Fight* _(No Remorse Corps. and Matt Sydal VS The Resilience and Delirious)_ - ****
> 
> *ROH World Title Match* _Takeshi Morishima _*(C)* _Vs "The Shooter" Brent Albright_ - ***1/2
> 
> *Lights Out Match* _Jay Briscoe Vs "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen_ - ***
> 
> _"Lightning" Mike Quackenbush Vs "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson_ - ***1/4
> 
> _Chris Hero & Jigsaw Vs Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli_ - ***1/4
> 
> _Jack Evans Vs Deranged_ - **1/2
> 
> *Falls Count Anywhere* _Mark Briscoe Vs El Generico_ - ***
> 
> Overall show rating - ****
> 
> (I didn't watch the Shimmer Title Match, because it didn't interest me)​


Since when was Albright called "The Shooter"?

Solid ratings, I agree for the most part.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I always thought Albright was called The Shooter? I guess not lol


----------



## watts63

ROH said:


> Since when was Albright called "The Shooter"?


When he was in OVW.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Can I ask a question, since when has the NRC started treating Richards like a nobody? In the promo hyping up the Philly Street Fight, Richards asks something about celebrating with them after the match tonight and Strong says never or something like that.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Its a inside joke cause Davey is straight edge.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

MrPaiMei said:


> Its a inside joke cause Davey is straight edge.


Oh alright, thanks for clearing that up PaiMei.


----------



## watts63

*Torneo Cibernetico*
Mitch Ryder, Chris Hero Claudio Castagnoli, Larry Sweeney, Chuck Taylor, Gran Akuma, Icarus & Shayne Hawke vs. Lince Dorado, El Hijo Ice Cream, Ice Cream Jr., Magno, Incognito, Equinox, Chiva 3 & 4 **1/2

A HUGE Letdown compared to '05 & '06 But I Wasn't Expecting A Great Match But Damn. These Lucha guys sucked in this match (except The Ice Creams & Lince Dorado, they were decent). They were botches everywhere by these guys. I do not want to see them in CHIKARA ever again. Larry Sweeney was fatter & slower than usual, Mitch Ryder & Shayne Hawke sucked, & Team FIST were meh. Chuck Taylor, Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli were solid. In my opinion, do not buy this show for the main event.


----------



## ROH

^ I think you're being a bit too harsh. Incognito fucking ruled. He botched once, but was on FIRE the whole match. Also, Mitch was awesome in there (compared to usual, he hit some awesome punches), Shayne was hardly bad, Chiva 3 (the smaller one) was pretty neat and when Magno didn't botch (which was most of the time) he was also on fire. Hell, even Equinox (he was in with Hero the whole time) didn't botch anything.


----------



## Platt

The 10/5 ROh show has been named Honor Nation


----------



## ROH

Platt said:


> The 10/5 ROh show has been named Honor Nation


Why do I not understand this?


----------



## lizmark

*IWA-MS "Hurt" 2007* 

1. Jack Thriller vs. Jeff Brooks - ***

2. Vortekz vs. Billy Roc - **1/4*

3. The Iron Saints vs. Ricochet & Chuck Taylor - ***1/2*

4. Finishers Match: Drake Younger vs. CJ Otis - ****1/4*

5. Josh Abercrombie vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2*

6. Ian Rotten & Mickie Knuckles vs. The North Star Express - ***1/4*

7. Arik Cannon vs. Erick Stevens - ****1/4*

8. Low Ki vs. Roderick Strong - *****1/4*


----------



## RVDECCW420

ROH said:


> Why do I not understand this?


Red Sox Nation, tbh.

'Nuff Said.


----------



## musdy

I just got DDT4 2 months early!!


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

I didn't know exactly where to put this so I'm putting it in Indy DVD help threatd.

So i'm about to buy tickets for 11/2 show with a credit card. I just pay it like a regular DVD order would be and they'll ship the tickets through the mail?? Please help me with this as I don't want these tickets to be sold out. Thanks.


----------



## Blasko

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> I didn't know exactly where to put this so I'm putting it in Indy DVD help threatd.
> 
> So i'm about to buy tickets for 11/2 show with a credit card. I just pay it like a regular DVD order would be and they'll ship the tickets through the mail?? Please help me with this as I don't want these tickets to be sold out. Thanks.


 It's exactly like that, I got my tickets in a week and a half. 

Best that you act fast. :agree:


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

-Blasko- said:


> It's exactly like that, I got my tickets in a week and a half.
> 
> Best that you act fast. :agree:



Oh okay cool thanks. I just bought them right now. But shit I hope I get them in less than a week and a half, I'm playing it close lol. I mean the show is a week from tomorrow!! Although I live in Lancaster, PA so might be here sooner than you had yours. Let's hope so. If I don't get them in time then what would i have to do?


----------



## Blasko

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> Oh okay cool thanks. I just bought them right now. But shit I hope I get them in less than a week and a half, I'm playing it close lol. I mean the show is a week from tomorrow!! Although I live in Lancaster, PA so might be here sooner than you had yours. Let's hope so. If I don't get them in time then what would i have to do?


 If you don't get t hem in time, E-mail gabe and I am sure that they'd hold the tickets on for you for the show.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blasko- said:


> If you don't get t hem in time, E-mail gabe and I am sure that they'd hold the tickets on for you for the show.


I actually think that if you buy them and it's way too late to get them in the mail, can't you go to the show with the reciept showing that you offically bought tickets online?

This is a random question, but have Marufuji & KENTA ever tagged together in ROH before?


----------



## jax_the_ax

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I actually think that if you buy them and it's way too late to get them in the mail, can't you go to the show with the reciept showing that you offically bought tickets online?
> 
> This is a random question, but have Marufuji & KENTA ever tagged together in ROH before?


v.s Briscoes- GBH Night 1 last year.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

jax_the_ax said:


> v.s Briscoes- GBH Night 1 last year.


Thank you, I've been wondering that cause I saw a match that they had in NOAH and they were a tag team and I thought they were good togther.


----------



## Sephiroth

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Thank you, I've been wondering that cause I saw a match that they had in NOAH and *they were a tag team and I thought they were good togther*.


try WON's Tag Team of the Year in 2003 & 2004


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Sephiroth said:


> try WON's Tag Team of the Year in 2003 & 2004


I didn't know that, wow I'm going to have to look for matches from '03 & 04 with them as a team.


----------



## Sephiroth

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I didn't know that, wow I'm going to have to look for matches from '03 & 04 with them as a team.


try finding some of their Differ Cup matches and a more recent KENTA/Marufuji tag match you should check out is KENTA/Marufuji vs. Yone/Morishima from Summer 2006. they didn't tag as often after KENTA won the Jr. Title, so you should focus your search on most stuff before 2006. i didn't watch much NOAH back then but i've seen a lot of their matches together as Jr. tag champs. i'm sure someone else here can hook you up with some great suggestions.

also, even tho they aren't tagging together, but against each other, check out KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Kota Ibushi from the NTV Cup on 7/15/07. my current NOAH MOTY. also check out KENTA vs. Marufuji from 10/28/06. it was Marufuji's second GHC Title defense and it rocks the house and imo was NOAH's 2006 MOTY.


----------



## MrPaiMei

It was Rikio/Morishima, awesome match. Others to check out: vs. Ricky Marvin/Juventud Guerrera, vs. Suguira/Kanemaru, and an incredible match vs. Misawa/Ogawa.


----------



## KingKicks

Unbelieveable, i ordered ROH DBD V weekend 3 weeks ago and it still hasn't arrived.
Fine enough that it didn't arrive earlier but the strike over here has been over for over a week now.


----------



## Claymore

Benjo™ said:


> Unbelieveable, i ordered ROH DBD V weekend 3 weeks ago and it still hasn't arrived.
> Fine enough that it didn't arrive earlier but the strike over here has been over for over a week now.


That sucks royally man. The best thing to do would be to phone you post office up, or head down there personally. And if that doesn't work trying e-mailing ROH and tell them your situation.


----------



## Sephiroth

Ladies & Gentlemen, get your credit cards ready...



ROHHelp said:


> The following title is now in stock. Preorders will begin shipping today.
> 
> *Driven- Chicago Ridge, IL 6/23/07 (2 Disc Set)*
> 
> Ring of Honor is DRIVEN to bring you the best wrestling action on the planet with our second pay per view. Besides the entire PPV you get a bonus disc that features the must see rematch from Glory By Honor V Night 2 with Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA. Two disc limited edition version will include special packaging and artwork.
> 
> Driven PPV
> 1. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero vs. Delirious, Erick Stevens, & Matt Cross
> 2. Matt Sydal vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 3. Naomichi Marufuji vs. BJ Whitmer
> 4. Brent Albright vs. Pelle Primeau
> 5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (World Tag Team Title Match)
> 6. Takeshi Morishima vs. Jimmy Rave (ROH World Title Match)
> 7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson (#1 Contender's Match)
> 
> Bonus Matches:
> 8. Lacey & Rain w/ Jimmy Jacobs vs. Daizee Haze & MsChif
> 9. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero
> 10. Takeshi Morishima vs. Adam Pearce (ROH World Title Match)
> 11. Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA


----------



## Platt

> THE BIG 10 SALE
> 
> Over 100 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale, General Admission tickets to live events during the month of October & November for only $10 each, plus save 10% off your next order.
> 
> You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:
> 
> -The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
> -Road to the Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will battle for the ROH Title)
> -Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
> -Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
> -All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)
> 
> -One Year Anniversary 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles with the winner get a shot at the ROH Title, Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven, Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. The Amazing Red & AJ Styles ROH Tag Team Title Match)
> -Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
> -Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
> -Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)
> 
> -ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Punk & Cabana vs. The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles, Homicide vs. Danielson)
> -World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
> -Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match)
> -All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide, Austin Aries vs. Low Ki)
> -Final Battle 2004 12/26/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)
> 
> -It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
> -Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
> -Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
> -Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
> -Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
> -Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05 (Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana Pure Title Match; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
> -Escape From New York 7/9/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong ROH Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries, Homicide vs. Jay Lethal)
> -The Homecoming 7/23/05 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave Street Fight)
> -Punk: The Final Chapter 8/13/05 (CM Punk's ROH farewell vs. Colt Cabana; Matt Hardy vs. Roderick Strong; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki & Homicide)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
> -Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
> -Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match, Embassy vs. Generation Next No DQ Six Man Tag)
> -This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave & Abyss; Daniels vs. Joe vs. Cabana vs. Homicide)
> -Vendetta 11/5/05- (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss, & Prince Nana vs. Austin Aries, AJ Styles, Jack Evans, & Matt Sydal in an 8 Man Tag Team War)
> 
> -Hell Freezes Over 1/14/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. BJ Whitmer, AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal)
> -Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Aries & Strong vs. Danielson & Lethal for the ROH Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki; Trios Tournament 2006)
> -Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
> -Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
> -Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
> -Best in the World 3/25/06 (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans; Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley)
> -The 100th Show 4/15/06 (Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce, & BJ Whitmer vs. Chris Hero, Necro Butcher, & Super Dragon; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
> -Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
> -Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
> -Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
> -Death Before Dishonor IV 7/15/06 (ROH vs. CZW Cage of Death; Bryan Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt ROH World Title Match)
> -War of the Wire II 7/28/06 (BJ Whitmer vs. Necro Butcher Barbed Wire Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide vs. Austin Aries vs. Delirious; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong, & Jack Evans)
> -Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
> -Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
> -Unified 8/12/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness Title Unification Match; Aries & Strong vs. The Briscoes Tag Title Match; Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki)
> -Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
> -Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title 2/3 Falls Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match; Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
> -Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
> -Glory By Honor V Night 1 9/15/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Samoa Joe vs. Roderick Strong; Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards; Christopher Daniels vs. Nigel McGuinness)
> -Glory By Honor V Night 2 9/16/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA ROH World Title Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness GHC Title Match; Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli for the Tag Titles)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
> -Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
> -Suffocation 10/27/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Steve Corino & Adam Pearce, Matt Sydal vs. Delirious, Jay Briscoe vs. Davey Richards, Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
> 
> -Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
> -Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
> -Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
> -Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite
> -Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
> -Bloodlust Vol. 1- ROH’s Bloodiest Matches
> -Best of The Briscoe Brothers- Tag Team Excellence
> -Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
> -Do or Die II & III
> -Do or Die IV
> 
> -Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
> -Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
> -Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
> -Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
> -Secrets of the Ring with Dusty Rhodes
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Mitchell
> -Straight Shootin' with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 1
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with One Man Gang
> -Straight Shootin' with The Fantastics
> -Straight Shootin' with Butch Reed
> -Straight Shootin' with The Midnight Express
> -Straight Shootin' with Skandar Akbar
> -Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
> -Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero
> -Straight Shootin' with Ken Patera
> -Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
> -Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard
> -Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
> -Straight Shootin' with Paul Ellering
> -Straight Shootin' with Mr. Fuji
> 
> General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:
> 
> -Philadelphia, PA 11/2/07
> -Dayton, OH 11/30/07
> -Chicago Ridge, IL 12/1/07
> 
> Sale prices are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders thru Friday, November 2nd at 9am EST!!! Sale prices are not valid on any previously placed orders.
> 
> SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE REQUIRED
> 
> This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 11/2 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> NEW MERCHANDISE
> 
> The following items are now in stock and can be ordered in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Driven- Chicago Ridge, IL 6/23/07 (2 Disc Set)
> 
> Ring of Honor is DRIVEN to bring you the best wrestling action on the planet with our second pay per view. Besides the entire PPV you get a bonus disc that features the must see rematch from Glory By Honor V Night 2 with Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA. Two disc limited edition version will include special packaging and artwork.
> 
> Driven PPV
> 1. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero vs. Delirious, Erick Stevens, & Matt Cross
> 2. Matt Sydal vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 3. Naomichi Marufuji vs. BJ Whitmer
> 4. Brent Albright vs. Pelle Primeau
> 5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (World Tag Team Title Match)
> 6. Takeshi Morishima vs. Jimmy Rave (ROH World Title Match)
> 7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson (#1 Contender's Match)
> 
> Bonus Matches:
> 8. Lacey & Rain w/ Jimmy Jacobs vs. Daizee Haze & MsChif
> 9. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero
> 10. Takeshi Morishima vs. Adam Pearce (ROH World Title Match)
> 11. Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA
> 
> Full Impact Pro 'Florida Rumble 2005 & New Year's Classic 2006' 12/10/05 & 1/6/06 (DVD)
> 
> Includes two FIP shows on one DVD!!! Homicide defends the FIP Title against Jimmy Rave; Bryan Danielson vs. Jerrelle Clark; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries; plus more.
> 
> Florida Rumble 2005
> 1. Black Market vs. Benny Blanco & Jaison Moore
> 2. The 2005 Florida Rumble
> 3. Seth Delay vs. Chasyn Rance
> 4. Kory Chavis vs. Erick Stevens
> 5. Colt Cabana vs. Steve Madison
> 6. Roderick Strong vs. Jay Fury
> 7. The Heartbreak Express vs. Adam Pearce & Azrieal (FIP Tag Team Title Match)
> 8. Milano Collection AT vs. Sal Rinauro
> 9. Bryan Danielson vs. Jerrelle Clark
> 10. Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave (FIP Heavyweight Title Match)
> 11. Sean Waltman vs. Adam Pearce
> 
> New Year's Classic 2006
> 1. Black Market vs. Benny Blanco & Masked Fipper #9
> 2. Erick Stevens vs. Jay Fury
> 3. Jimmy Rave vs. Kahagas
> 4. The Heartbreak Express vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinauro (FIP Tag Team Title Match - No DQ)
> 5. Chasyn Rance & Seth Delay vs. Angel Armoni & Jaison Moore
> 6. Tony Mamaluke vs. Jerrelle Clark
> 7. Sal Rinauro vs. Steve Madison
> 8. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries
> 
> Rey Mysterio- The Biggest Little Man (3 Disc Set)
> 
> He may only stand 56 but he has gone against 7-foot giants and survived. He was entry number 2 at the 2006 Royal Rumble but lasted over an hour battling 29 other superstars and was crowned the winner. He was WrestleMania 22 underdog but was crowned World Heavyweight Champion. Whenever, whatever, whoever said it wasnt possible, Rey Mysterio has silenced those who have dared to question. Now own the 3 disc DVD of Rey Mysterio The Biggest Little Man today!
> 
> Matches include:
> -Battle for Respect: Latin Lover, Heavy Metal, & Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Madonna's Boyfriend, Fuerza Guerrera, Psicosis (When World's Collide - November 6, 1994)
> -Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Psicosis (ECW Hardcore - TV September 26, 1995)
> -Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Juventud Guerrera (ECW Hardcore TV - February 6, 1996)
> -WCW Cruiserweight Championship: Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko (Great American Bash - June 16, 1996)
> -WCW Cruiserweight Championship: Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko (Nitro - July 8, 1996)
> -WCW Cruiserweight Championship: Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Ultimate Dragon (Hog Wild - August 10, 1996)
> -WCW Cruiserweight Championship: Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Super Calo
> (Fall Brawl - September 15, 1996)
> -WCW Cruiserweight Championship: Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko (Halloween Havoc - October 27, 1996)
> -Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (Starrcade - December 29, 1996)
> -Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Ultimate Dragon (Spring Stampede - April 6, 1997)
> -WCW Cruiserweight Championship: Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Eddie Guerrero (Halloween Havoc - October 26, 1997)
> -WCW Cruiserweight Championship: Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Eddie Guerrero (World War 3 - November 23, 1997)
> -WCW Cruiserweight Championship: Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Juventud Guerrera (Thunder - January 15, 1998)
> -WCW Cruiserweight Championship: Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Chris Jericho (Souled Out - January 24, 1998)
> -Winner Will Earn a WCW Cruiserweight Championship Match: Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Psicosis (Road Wild - August 8, 1998)
> -Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Blitzkreig (Nitro - February 8, 1999)
> -Rey Mysterio vs. Chavo Guerrero (SmackDown! - July 25, 2002)
> -Rey Mysterio vs. Kurt Angle (SummerSlam - August 25, 2002)
> -WWE Cruiserweight Championship: Rey Mysterio vs. Matt Hardy
> (SmackDown! - June 5, 2003)
> -WWE Cruiserweight Championship: Rey Mysterio vs. Tajiri (SmackDown! - January 1, 2004)
> -WWE Cruiserweight Championship: Rey Mysterio vs. Chavo Guerrero (The Great American Bash - June 27, 2004)
> -WWE Tag Team Championship: Rey Mysterio / Eddie Guerrero vs. The Bashams (No Way Out - February 20, 2005)
> -Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero (Judgment Day - May 22, 2005)
> -Eddie Guerrero Tribute Show: Rey Mysterio vs. Shawn Michaels
> (RAW - November 15, 2005)
> -Triple Threat Match for the World Heavyweight Championship: Rey Mysterio vs. Kurt Angle vs. Randy Orton (WrestleMania 22 - April 2, 2006)
> -World Heavyweight Championship: Rey Mysterio vs. John Bradshaw Layfield (Judgment Day - May 21, 2006)
> -Falls Count Anywhere Match: Rey Mysterio vs. Chavo Guerrero (No Mercy - October 8, 2006)
> -I Quit Match: Rey Mysterio vs. Chavo Guerrero (SmackDown! - October 20, 2006)
> 
> WWE Unforgiven 2007 (DVD)
> 
> John Cena vs. Randy Orton for the WWE Title; Great Khali vs. Batista vs. Rey Mysterio for the World Title; The Undertaker returns.
> 1. ECW Title Match: CM Punk vs. Elijah Burke
> 2. WWE Tag Title Match: MVP & Matt Hardy vs. Deuce & Domino
> 3. Triple H vs. Carlito
> 4. WWE Women's Title: Candice Michelle vs. Beth Phoenix
> 5. World Title Match: Great Khali vs. Batista vs. Rey Mysterio
> 6. World Tag Team Title Match: Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch vs. Brian Kendrick & Paul London
> 7. WWE Title Match: John Cena vs. Randy Orton
> 8. The Undertaker vs. Mark Henry


It doesn't mention it but also available for pre-order are the new John Cena and HBK DVDs

Time to make an order


----------



## KingKicks

Looks like i'll be adding Driven to my list of stuff to get on 11/3.


----------



## -GP-

> [Driven] is now in stock. Preorders will begin shipping today.


Hm...means my copy is in the post allready :agree:  



Now, about that "Survival of the Fittest" show......


----------



## Adug

Maybe you guys can help me out. I'm an ROH Fan, Cheap, and Jobless, so this Big 10 Sale helps me out a lot. I'm thinking about buying a couple of DVD's, but I can't decide on which to get. Right now, my current choices are:

-Final Battle 2003
-Best of the American Super Juniors Tournament
-Showdown in Motown
-Vendetta
-Tag Wars 2006
-Weekend of Champions Night 1

Right now I'm leaning towards Showdown in Motown and Vendetta since they were a double shot weekend, and they look to have good cards. But the Final Battle 2003 DVD has me wondering if I'm making the right choice. So should I go with the Double Shot or choose Final Battle with 1 other show?


----------



## KingKicks

Adug said:


> Maybe you guys can help me out. I'm an ROH Fan, Cheap, and Jobless, so this Big 10 Sale helps me out a lot. I'm thinking about buying a couple of DVD's, but I can't decide on which to get. Right now, my current choices are:
> 
> -Final Battle 2003
> -Best of the American Super Juniors Tournament
> -Showdown in Motown
> -Vendetta
> -Tag Wars 2006
> -Weekend of Champions Night 1
> 
> Right now I'm leaning towards Showdown in Motown and Vendetta since they were a double shot weekend, and they look to have good cards. But the Final Battle 2003 DVD has me wondering if I'm making the right choice. So should I go with the Double Shot or choose Final Battle with 1 other show?


If you are a Muta fan then go with Final Battle otherwise i would say Showdown in Motown and Vendetta.
Vendetta has an awesome Strong/Danielson match, Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels and the main event is a really fun match to watch.


----------



## Adug

Benjo™ said:


> If you are a Muta fan then go with Final Battle otherwise i would say Showdown in Motown and Vendetta.
> Vendetta has an awesome Strong/Danielson match, Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels and the main event is a really fun match to watch.


Thanks for the help. Definitely going to place my order for Motown and Vendetta. By the way, does anyone know a good place to get Pro Wrestling NOAH DVD's? Like Imports, or stuff in the States?


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

Adug said:


> Thanks for the help. Definitely going to place my order for Motown and Vendetta. By the way, does anyone know a good place to get Pro Wrestling NOAH DVD's? Like Imports, or stuff in the States?



IVP Videos:

http://new.ivpvideos2.com/index.php

extremely cheap and hard to find excellent wrestling. I'm still enjoying my Misawa & Steve Williams matches. It has soo much of the NOAH stuff you want to.


----------



## McQueen

I'd go Final Battle 03 personally. That is a really solid and underrated show and honestly the main event is the most dissipointing match on the card. Xavier/Walters, SCS/Tumeric Storm, AJ/Kaz, Danielson/Jay are all really good matches.

Plus on that show you get to witness the greatness that is Kojima, too bad Cide get hurt in that match because it was IMO shaping up to be the best on the show.


----------



## Master of Spike

ROH Unified 2006 Review:


Colt Cabana vs Jonny Storm vs Matt Sydal vs Spud- ***

Jimmy Rave vs Davey Richards- *** 1/4

Claudio Castognoli vs BJ Whitmer- ** 1/4

Colt Cabana vs Chris Hero- ** 1/4

Doug William + Jody Fleisch vs SUWA + Go Shiozaki- *** 3/4

Robbie Brookside vs Chad Collyer- **

Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Jay & Mark Briscoe- **** 1/2

Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness- **** 3/4


*Overall: *** 1/2*


----------



## watts63

FINALLY! FIP Battle of The Belts came in the mail just now. Can't wait to see Strong vs. Stevens.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> FINALLY! FIP Battle of The Belts came in the mail just now. Can't wait to see Strong vs. Stevens.


Tell me how it is man.

I was on youtube and decided to look for the matches that Mr.PaiMei & Sephiroth suggested that had KENTA & Marufuji as a team in NOAH. I came across the match Misawa & Ogawa vs KENTA & Marufuji and I have to say Wow. This match was great, I've also come to the conclussion that Misawa's forearm > Any move invented.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I think IVP has a 5-disc history of KENTAfuji comp, check it out


----------



## watts63

MrPaiMei said:


> I think IVP has a 5-disc history of KENTAfuji comp, check it out


http://cgi.ebay.com/KENTA-MARUFUJI-...162577204QQihZ002QQcategoryZ617QQcmdZViewItem

I know this place has it.


----------



## JD13

watts63 said:


> FINALLY! FIP Battle of The Belts came in the mail just now. Can't wait to see Strong vs. Stevens.


Just watched it. decent little show, Strong/Stevens is great.


----------



## watts63

*FIP 1st Annual Eddie Graham Memorial Battle of The Belts*

*Finals; FIP Florida Heritage Championship*
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens ****1/4 (Officially An Erick Stevens Mark lol)

Chasyn Rance, Kenny King, & Sal Rinauro vs. Jerrelle Clark, Seth Delay & Kory Chavis **1/2

*Semi-Finals*
Erick Stevens vs. Delirious ***1/4-***1/2

*Semi-Finals*
Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe ***1/4

*1st Round*
Mark Briscoe vs. Delirious **3/4 (I Can't Believe I Actually Took Heel Delirious Seriously lol)

*1st Round*
Erick Stevens vs. SHINGO *** (Heel SHINGO Like His Hair Too Much lol)

*1st Round*
Jay Briscoe vs. Larry Sweeney **3/4-*** (Sweeney + FIP= Owns)

*1st Round*
Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave ***​


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Just watched Briscoe Bros. Vs Steenerico from Caged Raged, my rating for that match is ***1/2, it was short for a cage match in my opinion. I remember in Feburary for the Fitfh Year Festival: Philly show when Kevin Steen & El Generico were announced to take on the Briscoes, everyone fuckin' hated Steen. Watching this match he's got to be one of the most over wrestlers in Ring of Honor and he's suppose to play the heel role in the tag team.


----------



## WillTheBloody

I see that The Best of Chikara is available for preorder at the ROH site and I was wondering if someone could tell me anything about the matches on the DVD and whether it's a good buy. I've only seen Milano & Skayde vs Da Kings (which I really enjoyed) and it's only 10 dollars, so its seems pretty good. I mean, how can Claudio on a DVD 4 times be a bad thing?


----------



## watts63

WillTheBloody said:


> I see that The Best of Chikara is available for preorder at the ROH site and I was wondering if someone could tell me anything about the matches on the DVD and whether it's a good buy. I've only seen Milano & Skayde vs Da Kings (which I really enjoyed) and it's only 10 dollars, so its seems pretty good. I mean, how can Claudio on a DVD 4 times be a bad thing?


Chris Hero vs. Shane Storm ***3/4

Eddie Kingston vs. Larry Sweeney (I dunno what match they have on their but I hope it's Kingston getting runned over)

Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Same on Kingston/Sweeney but whatever they pick, it's gonna be a hell of a match)

I haven't seen the other matches but I know it's definetly going to be a very good buy. Can't wait to find it in Best Buy.


----------



## -GP-

WillTheBloody said:


> I see that The Best of Chikara is available for preorder at the ROH site and I was wondering if someone could tell me anything about the matches on the DVD and whether it's a good buy. I've only seen Milano & Skayde vs Da Kings (which I really enjoyed) and it's only 10 dollars, so its seems pretty good. I mean, how can Claudio on a DVD 4 times be a bad thing?


I was thinking the same thing. I'll probably throw it in with my next order, whatever that'll be.


----------



## KingKicks

So i spoke to the postman this morning, and he said that the backlog of post at the post office won't arrive till Christmas!


----------



## watts63

Benjo™ said:


> So i spoke to the postman this morning, and he said that the backlog of post at the post office won't arrive till Christmas!


Wow, that is beyond fucked up.


----------



## ROH

WillTheBloody said:


> I see that The Best of Chikara is available for preorder at the ROH site and I was wondering if someone could tell me anything about the matches on the DVD and whether it's a good buy. I've only seen Milano & Skayde vs Da Kings (which I really enjoyed) and it's only 10 dollars, so its seems pretty good. I mean, how can Claudio on a DVD 4 times be a bad thing?


Some ratings:

CC and FIST vs QuackenShaneSaw - ****
Storm vs Hero - ****
Quack/Claudio - ***3/4
Milano/Skayde vs KOW - ****1/4
8 man - ***

That's all I remember for now. Should be a great DVD.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Thanks to all for the Best of Chikara help, just picked that up along with GBH N:2, Unified, Epic Encounter II and Gut Check.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Epic and Gut kind of.. are average... the others are wow.


----------



## ROH

They had a 4 for £40 at PWG, so I picked up:

DDT4 Night 1
DDT4 Night 2
Roger Dorn Night
Giant Size Annual 4.


----------



## WillTheBloody

PulseGlazer said:


> Epic and Gut kind of.. are average... the others are wow.


I've seen a couple matches from both shows and really liked what I saw, especially the Tag Title defenses. Plus, I've wanted to see the back-to-back 2/3 Falls for a while, despite less-than-stellar reviews for both.


----------



## musdy

*DDT4 Night One*
Don Fuji vs. Stalker Ichikawa Z- **
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli- ***1/4
TJ Perkins vs. Bino Gambino- ***
Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero vs. Nate Webb & Josh Abercrombie- ***1/4
CIMA vs. Bryan Danielson- ****1/2
Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. Arrogance- ***3/4 
Joey Ryan vs. Ronin- **1/2
Roderick Strong & PAC vs. Davey Richards & Super Dragon- ***3/4
PWG Title: El Generico (c) vs. Kevin Steen- ***1/4


----------



## bmxmadb53

The JJ Dillon Guest booker was ok. It basically talked about angles only. They gave him a dream card and had him book the interview segements and matches leading up to the big show. Eh...it was decent though.


----------



## huthutraul

Just finished both nights of DDT4 and I must say it was really good. Night one was better (Danielson-CIMA is a must see) but night 2 was also good. I will probally watch Roger Dorn Night tonight but the card really does not appeal to me that much tbh. It was only $5.00 extra with the tournament so I'm sure it's worth the price.


----------



## ROH

2 matches from PWG 'Giant Size Annual 4':

*Strong and PAC vs Kel Steenerico - ****1/2* - This is a pretty low ****1/2. AWESOME match.

*Generico vs Danielson - ****1/2* - The most dramtic thing I've seen all year, awesome.


----------



## lizmark

*IWA Mid-South Feb. 23, 2007 "February Fury 2007" - Midlothian, IL*

1. Jack Thriller vs. "Diehard" Dustin Lee ****

2. Joker & Sabian vs. Ash & Michael Elgin ****1/4* - Actually i enjoyed this a lot.

3. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Billy Roc vs. Devon Moore vs. Vortekz ***** 

4. Z-Barr vs. Teddy Fine **1/2*

5. Drake Younger vs. CJ Otis *DUD* - Too short match.

6. Steve Corino vs. Mickie Knuckles ****- Corino responding to the fans was one of the funniest thinks ive ever seen.

7. Texas Tornado Tag Team Match: The Iron Saints vs. The North Star Express ****1/4* - Good brawl.

8. Low-Ki vs. Arik Cannon *****-****1/4* - Another great match by Ki.


----------



## -GP-

ROH said:


> 2 matches from PWG 'Giant Size Annual 4':
> 
> *Strong and PAC vs Kel Steenerico - ****1/2* - This is a pretty low ****1/2. AWESOME match.
> 
> *Generico vs Danielson - ****1/2* - The most dramtic thing I've seen all year, awesome.


damn....guess i really should check this one out :agree:


----------



## watts63

*ROH Fate of An Angel*

*ROH World Championship*
CM Punk (c) vs. James Gibson ***3/4

Matt Hardy vs. Christopher Daniels ***3/4

*ROH Pure Championship*
Samoa Joe (c) vs. Jimmy Rave ***1/4-***1/2

AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong ***3/4-****

*ROH Tag Team Championship; Ultimate Endurance Match*
Loc & Devito (c) vs. Dunn & Marcos vs. Excess & Fast Eddie vs. Deranged & Cheech *1/4 (Clusterfuck At Its Finest)

*Four Corner Survival*
Homicide vs. Kevin Steen vs. Azrieal vs. Dixie ***1/4-***1/2

Austin Aries vs. El Generico ***

Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***

*Great Promo By Christopher Daniels*​


----------



## huthutraul

Anyone having trouble with their pwg dvds. DDT4 night 2 was a little scratchy during one match, but Roger Dorn Night is not working at all. My dvd player is unable to read the dvd and my computer just sort of spits it out as if it does not know it is a dvd. If anybody else has experienced problems, or knows what to do, that would be great.


----------



## T-C

ROH said:


> *Generico vs Danielson - ****1/2* - The most dramtic thing I've seen all year, awesome.


Can that be downloaded anywhere?


----------



## ROH

^^^^ No probs here man (regarding PWG DVD playing).

DDT4 Night 1:

KOW vs the Briscoes - ***
Danielson vs CIMA - ****1/4.



T-C said:


> Can that be downloaded anywhere?


Not sure. I'd check the Indy media section, and MrPaiMei will probably up it eventually...


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH said:


> 2 matches from PWG 'Giant Size Annual 4':
> 
> *Strong and PAC vs Kel Steenerico - ****1/2* - This is a pretty low ****1/2. AWESOME match.
> 
> *Generico vs Danielson - ****1/2* - The most dramtic thing I've seen all year, awesome.


No Surprise that Generico had to ****1/2 matches in a row. He is just that great.

Nice ratings. From what I was told the show was very good.


----------



## -GP-

Has anyone checked out the OMEGA dvd?
http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=17561
Thinking about picking it up, along with "Giant Size Annual 4"


----------



## Claymore

cp_punk said:


> Has anyone checked out the OMEGA dvd?
> http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=17561
> Thinking about picking it up, along with "Giant Size Annual 4"


That is one DVD I am really interested in picking up...(Omega)

The only thing is, it doesn''t have a match list or anything like that. But the trailers have really intrigued me.......


----------



## DaBoss

I am going to buy three IWA-MS DVDs, which I've already picked out, I was just wondering if anyone could guess how long it would take to ship(if it helps, I'm in Maryland). Also, any opinions on their production, commentary, etc?


----------



## Claymore

DaBoss said:


> I am going to buy three IWA-MS DVDs, which I've already picked out, I was just wondering if anyone could guess how long it would take to ship(if it helps, I'm in Maryland). Also, any opinions on their production, commentary, etc?


Are you getting them from IWA-MS or are you going to go through smartmark?


----------



## bmxmadb53

DaBoss said:


> I am going to buy three IWA-MS DVDs, which I've already picked out, I was just wondering if anyone could guess how long it would take to ship(if it helps, I'm in Maryland). Also, any opinions on their production, commentary, etc?


from SMV 3 days

IWA-MS: I'd say anywhere from 3-7 days


----------



## Blasko

DaBoss said:


> I am going to buy three IWA-MS DVDs, which I've already picked out, I was just wondering if anyone could guess how long it would take to ship(if it helps, I'm in Maryland). Also, any opinions on their production, commentary, etc?


 SmartMark (If you used this method) is GREAT at shipping. You get them after a day and a half. 

Depends who at the table. Prazak is a GOD in IWA:MS commentary, SmartMark has some bad ass production lines.


----------



## DaBoss

I'm going directly through IWA-MS to take advantage of their buy two get one free deal.

And thanks for the quick answers, guys.


----------



## Blasko

DaBoss said:


> I'm going directly through IWA-MS to take advantage of their buy two get one free deal.
> 
> And thanks for the quick answers, guys.


 we have nothing better to do, really...


----------



## musdy

*DDT4 Night 2*
TopGun Talwar vs. Stalker Ichikawa Z- *1/2
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero- ***1/2
Kevin Steen vs. Ronin- **1/2
Roderick Strong & PAC vs. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino- ***3/4 
PWG Title: El Generico (c) vs. CIMA- ***1/2
Human Tornado vs. Don Fuji vs. Bino Gambino vs. TJ Perkins- **1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Joey Ryan- ***
Super Dragon, Davey Richards, Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Nate Webb & Josh Abercrombie- ***1/4
Roderick Strong & PAC vs. The Briscoes- ***3/4


----------



## watts63

*ROH Dissension*

*ROH World Championship*
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. AJ Styles ****1/4

Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal ***1/4

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer ***1/4

*Anything Goes Match*
Claudio Castagnoli & Ace Steel vs. Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer ***-***1/4

*Low Ki's Last Match in ROH*
Low Ki vs. Jack Evans ***1/4 (Jack Was Murdered...Then Came Back To Life)

Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley & Abyss vs. Delirious, Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro *** (LOL AT Abyss Tearing The Head of A Bunny & Sal Slipping on The Entrance Way)

Jimmy Yang vs. Jay Lethal **3/4 (Lethal is Just Awful As A Heel)

Adam Pearce vs. Jay Fury **​


----------



## MrPaiMei

*DDT4 Weekend*
My first in what's probably a long line of reviews from me, as it's TOURNAMENT SEASON~! I have RTTT basically written, TPI and BOLA on the way, and SOTF soon, among others.

Night One
Don Fujii vs. Stalker Ichikawa Z - We've all seen this a thousand times. Moderatly funny. They do the big epic nearfalls for a laugh, Stalker kills himself, Fujii wins. N/R

Briscoes vs. Kings of Wrestling - This was good. It was two teams having a really good opening match and trying not to steal the show. The Briscoes, here, were set up as superheels, something that would run throughout the tournament. And they were on here, really focused, some good heat on the Kings, as ridiculous as that sounds, and a tight finish. Briscoes over by Doomsday Device. ***1/4

TJ Perkins vs. Bino Gambino - This was the start of an AWFUL trend for the weekend, as PWG seemed detirmined to give every match as much time as it could go. THIS WENT OVER 15 MINUTES. ANd it was all awful. They did huge moves and dives, then ended it with a rollup. NEVER AGAIN. DUD

Havana Pitbulls vs. Trailer Park Boyz - This was fun. I like the Pitbulls as a team because they hide the weaknesses that makes me hate them as singles. Ricky isn't too boring when Rocky can fill in for him, and Rocky doensn't go too overboard with Ricky reeling him in. This was a fun massacre, I'd like to see more of both teams. Oh yeah, and this squash? 16 minutes. ***

CIMA vs. Bryan Danielson - This was exactly what I expected it to be. Two of the best juniors in the world doing all they can to NOT steal the show and still fill 30 minutes. They had long, long matwork, then some really exciting
nearfalls, then the draw. CIMA, especially, probably didn't want to steal the show from two of his students later on. These two, in a main event, with a title on the line, and a shorter match, could be the best thing all time, all my life. 30 minutes. ***3/4

MO'z vs. Arrogance - This was weird, it was two teams, both heels, heeling, but not trying to out-heel each other. So they each got heat, then did a finish. It was fun, nothing special, bth teams have done much better. Yoshino taps one of em with the Sol Naciente. 19 minutes for this. ***1/4

Joey Ryan vs. Ronin - NO one cares about Ronin. Thus, no one cares about Ryan, or the grave injustice that occured, making this match utterly pointless. An utterly pointless 12 minutes. *3/4

Davey Dragon vs. RoderPAC - This was WAY WAY WAY too long. I mean, it was good, but Davey Dragon did not need these super long heat segments, even if they were interesting. Then the finish was good, but didn't have the awesome flow the DG guys have or anything, making it harder to watch. So very good, because it was always interesting and exciting, but nothing to earn all time classic status or anything. PAC over Richards with a flippy dive. 30+ minutes. ***1/2

El Generico vs. Kevin Steen - Really good and hateful, exciting, and fun. BUT, they had an awesome brawl, then a slow mat period, then an awesome finish. Cut out the middle, it's diesel. But they don't, so it ain't. Generico wins with the Package Piledriver. 17 minutes, it's ***1/2. Maybe it's ****1/2 at 12.

Overall: Way too long. What's there is good but reeling these guys in could make it great. Night Two tommorow.


----------



## ROH

MrPaiMei said:


> *DDT4 Weekend*
> Briscoes vs. Kings of Wrestling - This was good. It was two teams having a really good opening match and trying not to steal the show. The Briscoes, here, were set up as superheels, something that would run throughout the tournament. And they were on here, really focused, *some good heat on the Kings*, as ridiculous as that sounds, and a tight finish. Briscoes over by Doomsday Device. ***1/4


The hell? The briscoes got pretty much no heat on the Kings...

Thanks for the review though, I'll watch (most of) the rest of the show after school today.


----------



## watts63

*PWG Are You Adequately Prepared To Rock?!*

*PWG Championship*
Frankie Kazarian (c) vs. AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels ***3/4

Adam Pearce vs. Joey Ryan **3/4

Shane & Shannon Ballard vs. Scott Lost & Funky Billy Kim **3/4 (LOL At Piano Stand Off)

TJ Perkins vs. Vito Thomaseli ***

Super Dragon & B-Boy vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ***3/4

Scorpio Sky vs. Hook Bomberry ***-***1/4

Disco Machine & Excalibur vs. Chris Bosh & Quicksilver ***-***1/4

Mr. Excitement, Phoenix Star & TARO vs. Lil' Cholo, Zorke & Top Gun Talwar **1/2-**3/4 (LMAO At Excalibur & Disco Machine Playing A Drinking Game About Armdrags)​


----------



## -Mystery-

Neat PWG sale from HS.

http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=17975


----------



## JD13

-Blasko- said:


> we have nothing better to do, really...


Not true, the majority of us could be masturbating


----------



## -Mystery-

*Chikara 2007 International Invaders Weekend - Night 2*
1. Olsen Twins vs. Jigsaw & Shane Storm - **
2. Brodie Lee vs. Tim Donst - **
3. UltraMantis Black vs. Soldier Ant - **
4. Mitch Ryder vs. Hallowicked - **1/2
5. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Pac - ***3/4
6. Chris Hero vs. Brute Issei - ***1/4
7. Shayne Hawke vs. Lince Dorado - **
8. Akira Raijin vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***
9. F.I.S.T. vs. Las Chivas - ***1/4
10. Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4

Geez, I'm so far behind with wrestling and I'm going to be buying more this week, lol.


----------



## maxpower2781

There is a really good sale for PWG dvds on Highspots as -Mystery- pointed out.
http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=17975
I'm familiar with a pretty decent portion of the PWG roster but I've never seen any of their shows. Does anyone have a top 3 of the list on their they can recommend?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## watts63

maxpower2781 said:


> There is a really good sale for PWG dvds on Highspots as -Mystery- pointed out.
> http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=17975
> I'm familiar with a pretty decent portion of the PWG roster but I've never seen any of their shows. Does anyone have a top 3 of the list on their they can recommend?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> Thanks!



*Astonishing X-Mas*
After School Special
Based on a True Story
Smells Like A Steen Spirit
European Vacation Germany & England
Beyond The Thunderdome
Chanukah Chaos
Hollywood Globetrotters
Threemendous
Use Your Illusion IV
Cruisin' For A Brusin'
*Enchantment Under The Sea*
The Next Show
Reason For The Season
Straight To DVD
Holy Diver Down
Please Don't Call It (The OC)
Zombies Shouldn't Run

I definetly recommend the ones I have bolded & these shows you can't go wrong with.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

What does everyone think of ROH: Motor City Madness 2006 DVD? I just won it on Ebay. I know it's not the best but I got it for 10.95 overall with s/h included in that so I think it was a good deal. It has Dragon/Aries which is never a bad thing and it has the awesome spot of crazy ass Mark Briscoe jumping off the top of a truck. Any ratings or opinions on this DVD??


----------



## MrPaiMei

Watched Joe-Misawa and thought it sucked. Joe took 95% of the match and had no fire at all in the biggest match of his life. I don't blame Misawa at all. Joe just did move, cover, look at ref, look up, repeat for 15 minutes then Misawa won. **1/2


----------



## watts63

MrPaiMei said:


> Watched Joe-Misawa and thought it sucked. Joe took 95% of the match and had no fire at all in the biggest match of his life. I don't blame Misawa at all. Joe just did move, cover, look at ref, look up, repeat for 15 minutes then Misawa won. **1/2


That has been the story of Joe since he left ROH. Joe is so bland now.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Meh, I'd say its the story of Joe since 2005. He looked motivated vs. Kobashi, Angle the first time, Necro the first time, and AJ but thats bout it.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> That has been the story of Joe since he left ROH. Joe is so bland now.


Joe needs to seriously kill a mothafucka, I'm serious. I hope TNA just lets him have one match in an indy promotion. Book Necro Butcher, Drake Younger or Brain Damage. Seriously just so he can kill someone. Before Joe was just awesome, but now he's just boring.


----------



## PulseGlazer

More PWG Recommendations from the sale please. List 6 if possible.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Final Battle '06*

*ROH World Championship*
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Homicide ****1/4

CIMA, SHINGO & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, & Delirious ***3/4-****

Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave ***1/2 (Rave Kicked Out Too Many F'n Times)

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli ****1/4

Jimmy Jacobs & Brent Albright vs. Colt Cabana & BJ Whitmer ***1/2

Adam Pearce vs. Ricky Reyes **-**1/4

*Four Corner Survival*
El Generico vs. Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Christopher Daniels ***1/4​


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Final Battle 06 is one ROH show that I own, that I haven't fully watched. Maybe over the weekend I'll watch it and give it a rating.


----------



## peep4life

PulseGlazer said:


> More PWG Recommendations from the sale please. List 6 if possible.


Zombies Shouldn't Run
Hollywood Globetrotters
Threemendous
Please Don't Call It (The OC)
These are all solid shows besides the ones Watts mentioned


----------



## Claymore

Did anyone else in the UK get their copy of Driven today. Mine was waiting for me when I got back home today. So far I like the overall packaging of Driven better than Respect is Earned...


----------



## Platt

Claymore said:


> Did anyone else in the UK get their copy of Driven today. Mine was waiting for me when I got back home today. So far I like the overall packaging of Driven better than Respect is Earned...


Mine hasn't arrived yet  whats the packaging like is it a normal plastic case or a silly cardboard one like RIE?


----------



## Claymore

Platt said:


> Mine hasn't arrived yet  whats the packaging like is it a normal plastic case or a silly cardboard one like RIE?


Silly cardboard one...But I think the look of the Driven packaging is better. Even though they are made from the same sort of material, this one feels like it will stay together for a bit longer than RIE.


----------



## -GP-

I haven't go mine yet either...thanks for getting me excited though!
I'll be checking my mailbox twice daily now!


----------



## -Mystery-

Highspots is currently selling WSX: Season One for about $19. Along with the season, you get to choose from Best of Deathmatch Wrestling Vol. 1-6 (excluding 3), NWA Copa da Lucha, Viva Guerrero - A Tribute To Eddie Guerrero, XPW After The Fall, and XPW Class X for free. All the DVD choices go for $20 retail. All in all, I'm actually thinking about picking up the WSX DVD.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Supercard of Honor II*

CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & SHINGO vs. Ryo Saito, Dragon Kid & Maasaki Mochizuki ****1/4

*FIP World Heavyweight Championship*
Roderick Strong (c) vs. Austin Aries ****

*Steel Cage Match*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer ****1/4

Homicide & Colt Cabana vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce ***1/2

Jack Evans & Naruki Doi vs. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards ***1/2-***3/4

Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ***1/4-***1/2

Erick Stevens vs. Mitch Franklin DUD

Claudio Castagnoli vs. YAMATO **3/4

Jay Briscoe & Delirious vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal ***1/4​


----------



## Master of Spike

ROH Fifth Year Festival Philadelphia 2007 Review:

Nigel McGuinness vs TJ Perkins- **
Claudio Castignoli vs Austin Aries- ** 1/4
Street Fight - Pearce/Jacobs/Lacey vs Cabana/Whitmer/Haze- ** 3/4
The Briscoes vs Kevin Steen/El Generico- *** 3/4
Samoa Joe vs Jimmy Rave- ***
FIP Title - Roderick Strong (c) vs Delirious- * 1/2
ROH Tag Titles - Sydal/Daniels (c) vs SHINGO/Jack Evans- *** 3/4
ROH World Title - Homicide (c) vs Takeshi Morishima- ***

*Overall: ** 3/4*


----------



## KingKicks

Bastard postman was lying about the backlog taking till christmas because i just got my TPI 07.


----------



## -Mystery-

Quick thoughts on my PWG order from HS

-DDT 4
-Roger Dorn Night
-Giant Size Annual #4
-Enchantment Under The Sea
-Hollywood Globetrotters
-Beyond The Thunderdome
-Astonishing X-Mas
-Card Subject To Change 2
-Cruisin For A Bruisin

I'm probably going to pick up 6 more PWG DVDs next week for $40.


----------



## ROH

I started PWG DDT4N2 yesterday, and what I saw was very good. MO'z vs Strong/PAC was AWESOME. 

I'm gonna start reviewing the 4 most recent (and available on DVD) PWG DVDs, so look for a DDT4N1 review sometime next week.


----------



## McQueen

*ROH: Driven*

*No Remorse Corps vs Delirious, Erick Stevens & Matt Cross - *** 1/2*
_Really fun for what it was, a quick paced 6 man with a lot of spots. Everyone looked really good in this and all the spots came off pretty nicely, yes thats right Cross didn't botch anything for once. Aries post match segment came off rather nice as well and the crowd was really riled up for it._

*Matt Sydal vs Claudio Castignoli - ****
_Another match built off showcasing the athleticism of both these guys, especially Double C's uncanny ability to be an awesome opponent for high flyers. Finish was all kinds of sweetness too. Didn't flow as well as it maybe could of but still a fun match. Post match angle came off a little lame to me but oh well._

*Noamichi Marufuji vs BJ Whitmer - ****
_I had heard some bitching about this match that these guys didn't work well together and I didn't really see much of a problem. Not an awesome match or anything but it worked just fine to me and 'Fuji and BJ did a nice job putting over the Shiranui because Fuji spent a good deal of time working too it and BJ did an admirable job of trying to avoid it._

*Brent Albright vs Pelle Primeau - 1/4**
_Squash but served it's purpose in making Albright look like a monster._

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match
The Briscoes (c) vs Kevin Steen & El Generico - *** 1/2*
_Again a lot of spots but an overall fun match. Briscoes looked too much like they were the heels in the match when they really shouldn't have but Generico's awesome ability to get face sympathy would make it hard not to look like a heel. Steen did a great job being the antogonist in the match and Briscoes did all of there usual shit._

*ROH World Title Match
Takeshi Morishima (c) vs Jimmy Rave - ** 3/4 *
_Given that the match was only like 4 minutes long I really thought this was great for what it was. Rave's agressiveness got across and Morishima power and dominace got across at the same time. Can't really ask for more in a 4 minute match._

*#1 Contenders Match
Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness - **** 3/4*
_Awesome, awesome match and now my #1 MOTYC. Every thing good about the previous Nigel/Danielson matches and for me one of the best "McLariat"-era McGuinness matches as he didn't seem to overuse the Lariat and at the same time utilized it in a way that when he hit Danielson that it made it look like it absolutely killed him. Almost better than the Unified match except to me it didn't feel as though so much was at stake._ 

*Overall Show Rating - **** (Very Good)*​


----------



## WillTheBloody

McQueen said:


> *ROH: Driven*
> 
> *No Remorse Corps vs Delirious, Erick Stevens & Matt Cross - *** 1/2*
> _Really fun for what it was, a quick paced 6 man with a lot of spots. Everyone looked really good in this and all the spots came off pretty nicely, yes thats right Cross didn't botch anything for once. Aries post match segment came off rather nice as well and the crowd was really riled up for it._
> 
> *Matt Sydal vs Claudio Castignoli - ****
> _Another match built off showcasing the athleticism of both these guys, especially Double C's uncanny ability to be an awesome opponent for high flyers. Finish was all kinds of sweetness too. Didn't flow as well as it maybe could of but still a fun match. Post match angle came off a little lame to me but oh well._
> 
> *Noamichi Marufuji vs BJ Whitmer - ****
> _I had heard some bitching about this match that these guys didn't work well together and I didn't really see much of a problem. Not an awesome match or anything but it worked just fine to me and 'Fuji and BJ did a nice job putting over the Shiranui because Fuji spent a good deal of time working too it and BJ did an admirable job of trying to avoid it._
> 
> *Brent Albright vs Pelle Primeau - 1/4**
> _Squash but served it's purpose in making Albright look like a monster._
> 
> *ROH World Tag Team Title Match
> The Briscoes (c) vs Kevin Steen & El Generico - *** 1/2*
> _Again a lot of spots but an overall fun match. Briscoes looked too much like they were the heels in the match when they really shouldn't have but Generico's awesome ability to get face sympathy would make it hard not to look like a heel. Steen did a great job being the antogonist in the match and Briscoes did all of there usual shit._
> 
> *ROH World Title Match
> Takeshi Morishima (c) vs Jimmy Rave - ** 3/4 *
> _Given that the match was only like 4 minutes long I really thought this was great for what it was. Rave's agressiveness got across and Morishima power and dominace got across at the same time. Can't really ask for more in a 4 minute match._
> 
> *#1 Contenders Match
> Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness - **** 3/4*
> _Awesome, awesome match and now my #1 MOTYC. Every thing good about the previous Nigel/Danielson matches and for me one of the best "McLariat"-era McGuinness matches as he didn't seem to overuse the Lariat and at the same time utilized it in a way that when he hit Danielson that it made it look like it absolutely killed him. Almost better than the Unified match except to me it didn't feel as though so much was at stake._
> 
> *Overall Show Rating - **** (Very Good)*​


Fantastic review, man. I would have rated Claudio/Sydal a little higher, but I mark big for both. Great job.


----------



## Platt

IVP Sale



> November deals
> 
> I know I said that we wouldn’t have another sale before Black Friday but I just
> found out that I will be going out of town for Thanksgiving. This means that
> IVPvideos.com will be closed from Wednesday November 21st until Sunday November
> 26th.
> 
> In order to make up for this, we are going to be running a sale that will last
> from today until November 19th. That is the longest sale in IVPvideos.com
> history!!! We will have three levels of savings. The usual “Buy ten DVD’s for
> $24.99” the newer “Buy 20 DVDs for $44.99” and the biggest discount we have ever
> offered on this site. “Buy 50 DVD’s for $99.99. That is only $2.00 per DVD!!!!!
> The reason for this sale is because of the holidays and the addition of SIX new
> duplicators, bringing our total amount of duplicators up to twenty-two.
> 
> I will be listing a ton of new stuff with a lot of things that might surprise
> you. Be on the lookout for them sometime early next week
> 
> As always, sale does not count towards DVD’s with custom cover art or
> independent promotions. Two disc sets count as two towards the ten, three disc
> sets count as three towards the ten. Please, I beg of you to include the item
> number with your list of DVDs. Please e-mail this list to [email protected]
> after placing your order. You can also ask any questions or comments by
> e-mailing us there.
> 
> All replacements and orders will be shipping tomorrow. With more equipment, I
> can’t see why we won’t constantly be caught up on orders. Thanks for all of your
> support and I look forward to 2008 being our biggest year ever!


----------



## watts63

*ROH The Bitter End*

*Fight Without Honor*
Homicide vs. Steve Corino ***1/2 (I Thought It Went Too Long)

KENTA vs. Matt Sydal ***3/4

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli (c) vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ***1/2

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Delirious ***1/4

Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave vs. Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness ***1/2

*Four Corner Survival*
Pelle Primeau vs. Colt Cabana vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Tank Toland ***

Ricky Reyes vs. Shane Hagadorn *1/2

Christopher Daniels vs. M-Dogg 20 **1/2

A Very Good Promo By Colt Cabana​


----------



## Blasko

Watts? Mod? 

WHAT KIND OF EARLY APRIL FOOLS JOKE IS THIS?!


----------



## Future Star

Congrats Watts, you deserve it.

I have a question, assuming MMII is released tomorow. I will be getting that and DBD VI Weekend. But what should i get as my free one? (doesnt have to be 07)


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

So I'm buying a shit load of 10 dollar dvds on the site:

I've picked these but I have to eliminate one.

-4th anniversary show
-Vendetta
-This Means War
-Punk: The Final Chapter
-DBD III (Punk wins the title)
-Best In The World
-Chi-Town Struggle
-Anarchy In The UK
So out of these which one would you eliminate as I'm only going to get 7.

Thanks.


----------



## bmxmadb53

watts?!?!??!?!? :hb.


----------



## Sephiroth

watts...you sonuva...

Congrats! :sex


----------



## GenerationNeXt

CONGRATS WATTS!


----------



## huthutraul

My roh order arrived today with Driven, Tokyo and DBD weekend. The Driven packaging is awesome, the best roh dvd design ever imo. Only problem is the cardboard seems a little flimsy. I am really looking forward to all the shows.


----------



## Platt

> BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE RETURNS!!
> 
> Please read all the details below before placing your order at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Double DVD sets can not be used as your free selection unless they are the lowest priced item you are ordering.
> 3) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 4) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
> 5) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Thursday, November 8th at 10am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> *Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles.
> 
> NEW MERCHANDISE
> 
> The following items are now in stock and available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motor City Madness 2007- Detroit, MI 9/14/07 (DVD)
> 
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Matt Cross for the Tag Titles; Takeshi Morishima defends the World Title vs. the winner of a Four Corner Survival with Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Kevin Steen; El Generico vs. Naomichi Marufuji; plus more.
> 1. Davey Richards vs. Silas Young
> 2. Chasyn Rance & Kenny King vs. Mitch Franklin & Alex Payne
> 3. Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny King
> 4. Bryan Danielson vs. Chasyn Rance
> 5. Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Kevin Steen (Four Corner Survival- Winners Gets An ROH Title Match)
> 6. Chris Hero vs. Jimmy Jacobs
> 7. Naomichi Marufuji vs. El Generico
> 8. Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer
> 9. Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans (Street Fight)
> 10. Takeshi Morishima vs, Four Corner Survival Winner (ROH World Title Match)
> 11. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Matt Cross (World Tag Team Title Match)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manhattan Mayhem II- New York, NY 8/25/07 (DVD)
> 
> Takeshi Morishima defends the ROH World Title against Bryan Danielson in a must see match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico for the World Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans; plus much more.
> 1. Matt Cross & Erick Stevens vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw
> 2. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Mitch Franklin
> 3. BJ Whitmer, Adam Pearce, & Brent Albright vs. Delirious, Nigel McGuinness, & Pelle Primeau
> 4. Davey Richards vs. PAC
> 5. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans
> 6. Ruckus vs. Eddie Edwards
> 7. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title Match)
> 9. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (World Tag Team Title- 2 Out Of 3 Falls)
> 
> TNA: The History Of TNA: 1 Year (DVD)
> 
> On June 19, 2002, the world witnessed history unfold with the debut of Total Nonstop Action (TNA) Wrestling on Pay-Per-View. TNA Home Video is proud to present “TNA Wrestling: Year 1” – an in-depth look back at the beginning of the promotion that revolutionized the sport. On this DVD release you’ll learn about the creation of TNA, the early days in Huntsville, the Asylum in Nashville, the memorable moments from the first year, the ups, the downs, the challenges, the triumphs and so much more!
> 
> The main feature on the DVD – a nearly two-hour documentary on the first year of TNA – covers the following topics:
> - The story behind the origin of TNA Wrestling during a fishing trip in 2001
> - Jeff Jarrett talks candidly about the early steps in the creation of TNA and his vision for the promotion
> - The idea behind the weekly Pay-Per-View format
> - Setting up the TNA offices and bringing together the TNA roster
> - Meetings with Pay-Per-View providers
> - Problems that arose in the weeks leading up to the debut of TNA
> - How the ring broke just minutes before the start of the first Pay-Per-View
> - Memories from many TNA stars from that first night
> - How TNA almost didn’t make it after the first few months
> - TNA President Dixie Carter talks about TNA and Panda Energy joining forces
> - How Dixie Carter and Jeff Jarrett first met
> - The creation of TNA’s X Division with stories from AJ Styles and Christopher Daniels
> - The creation of TNA’s Tag Team Division with America’s Most Wanted, The New Church and Triple X, with comments from “Wildcat” Chris Harris, “Cowboy” James Storm, “The Fallen Angel” Christopher Daniels and “Primetime” Elix Skipper
> - TNA makes “The Asylum” their home in Nashville, Tennessee
> - The most-anticipated match in TNA’s first-year - Jeff Jarrett vs. Raven – with comments from both stars
> - And much, MUCH MORE!
> 
> Also featured during the documentary are many of the unforgettable moments from TNA’s first year on Pay-Per-View:
> - The in-ring debut of country music icon Toby Keith
> - The Road Warriors come to TNA
> - Jeff Jarrett brawls with the Tennessee Titans
> - Chris Rock brings Hollywood to TNA
> - The debut of “Rowdy” Roddy Piper
> - Battles over the NWA World Heavyweight Title featuring Jeff Jarrett, Ken Shamrock, AJ Styles, Ron “The Truth” Killings and Raven
> - The wars between America’s Most Wanted and The New Church and Triple X
> - Appearances by Ricky Steamboat, Hacksaw Jim Duggan, The Rock N’ Roll Express, Nikita Koloff, Vader and much more
> 
> The DVD features exclusive interviews and comments from such TNA personalities as:
> Jeff Jarrett, “The Phenomenal” AJ Styles, TNA President Dixie Carter, “Wildcat” Chris Harris, BG James, “Cowboy” James Storm, “The Fallen Angel” Christopher Daniels, Raven, “Primetime” Elix Skipper, Mike Tenay, Don West, Bob Ryder, Jeremy Borash, Referee Rudy Charles, Referee Andrew Thomas, & more.
> 
> The matches included on “TNA: Year 1” are as follows:
> - June 26, 2002 – Elimination Match: Jerry Lynn vs. AJ Styles vs. Psichosis vs. Senshi (Witness history as the first-ever TNA X Division Champion is crowned)
> -August 28, 2002 – Triple Ladder Match For The X Division Championship: Jerry Lynn vs. AJ Styles vs. Senshi
> (Regarded as one of the greatest matches in TNA Wrestling history)
> -January 8, 2003 – World Tag Team Championship Match: America’s Most Wanted vs. The New Church (The violent feud that ignited a revolution in TNA’s tag team ranks)
> -April 30, 2003 – World Heavyweight Championship Match: Jeff Jarrett vs. Raven (The legendary main event showdown between two bitter rivals)
> 
> All this and much more on the “TNA: Year 1” DVD.
> 
> The Best of Chikara (DVD)
> 
> There are hundreds of pro-wrestling and lucha libre companies around the world, but there is only one CHIKARA. Combining the best elements from Mexican Lucha Libre to the British Lancashire style, from Japanese puroresu to traditional American pro-wrestling, CHIKARA is the true alternative to the world of mainstream wrestling. Througout the years CHIKARA's colorful cast of characters have collided for control of the ring in matches that have redefined the way their fans thought about professional wrestling! Now, YOU can witness the most legendary battles between CHIKARA's Technicos (good guys) and Rudos (bad guys)! With cutting-edge action, original concepts and a sense of humor all our own, CHIKARA is wrestling's most unique offspring, and the best can be found in this very collection!
> 
> MATCHES INCLUDE. . .
> 1. Shane Storm & Jigsaw & Quackenbush vs. Gran Akuma & Icarus & Castagnoli
> 2. Chris Hero vs. Shane Storm
> 3. Milano Collection AT & Skayde vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli
> 4. Allison Danger & Ranmaru & Rain vs. Daizee Haize & Mickie & Sumie Saki
> 5. Angel de Fuego & Equinox & The Colony vs. Los Ice Creams & Crossbones & Rorschach
> 6. North Star Express vs. The Kings of Wrestling
> 7. Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 8. Eddie Kingston vs. Larry Sweeney
> 
> Hardcore Forever Box Set (6 Disc Set)
> 
> Special limited edition box set include Hardcore Homecoming, Forever Hardcore, & Hardcore Homecoming 2!
> 
> WWE No Mercy 2007 (DVD)
> 
> A new WWE Champion is crowned during an unpredictable night of WWE action.
> 1. WWE Title Match: Randy Orton vs. Triple H
> 2. Mr. Kennedy, Lance Cade, & Trevor Murdoch vs. Jeff Hardy, Paul London, & Brian Kendrick
> 3. ECW Title Match: CM Punk vs. Big Daddy V
> 4. WWE Title Match: Triple H vs. Umaga
> 5. Rey Mysterio vs. Finlay
> 6. WWE Women's Title: Candice Michelle vs. Beth Phoenix
> 7. World Title Punjabi Prison Match: Batista vs. The Great Khali
> 8. WWE Title Last Man Standing Match: Triple H vs. Randy Orton
> 
> Hitman: My Real Life in the Cartoon World of Wrestling
> 
> In his own words, Bret Harts honest, perceptive, startling account of his life in and out of the pro wrestling ring.
> 
> The sixth-born son of the pro wrestling dynasty founded by Stu Hart and his elegant wife, Helen, Bret Hart is a Canadian icon. As a teenager, he could have been an amateur wrestling Olympic contender, but instead he turned to the family business, climbing into the ring for his dads western circuit, Stampede Wrestling. From his early twenties until he retired at 43, Hart kept an audio diary, recording stories of the wrestling life, the relentless travel, the practical jokes, the sex and drugs, and the real rivalries (as opposed to the staged ones). The result is an intimate, no-holds-barred account that will keep readers, not just wrestling fans, riveted.
> 
> Hart achieved superstardom in pink tights, and won multiple wrestling belts in multiple territories, for both the WWF (now the WWE) and WCW. But he also paid the price in betrayals (most famously by Vince McMahon, a man he had served loyally); in tragic deaths, including the loss of his brother Owen, who died when a stunt went terribly wrong; and in his own massive stroke, most likely resulting from a concussion he received in the ring, and from which, with the spirit of a true champion, he has battled back.
> 
> Widely considered by his peers as one of the businesss best technicians and workers, Hart describes pro wrestling as part dancing, part acting, and part dangerous physical pursuit. He is proud that in all his years in the ring he never seriously hurt a single wrestler, yet did his utmost to deliver to his fans an experience as credible as it was exciting. He also records the incredible toll the business takes on its workhorses: he estimates that twenty or more of the wrestlers he was regularly matched with have died young, weakened by their own coping mechanisms, namely drugs, alcohol, and steroids. That toll included his own brother-in-law, Davey Boy Smith. No one has ever written about wrestling like Bret Hart. No one has ever lived a life like Bret Harts.
> 
> For as long as I can remember, my world was filled with liars and bull****ters, losers and pretenders, but I also saw the good side of pro wrestling. To me there is something bordering on beautiful about a brotherhood of big tough men who pretended to hurt one another for a living instead of actually doing it. Any idiot can hurt someone.
> from Hitman
> 
> Chris Jericho: A Lions Tale
> 
> Chris Jericho is the first undisputed Heavyweight Champion of the WWE and WCW, and has been called one of the fifty greatest wrestlers of all time. Now he's writing his memoir, telling the story of his journey from wrestling school in Canada to his time in leagues in Mexico and Japan to his big break in the WCW. He'll dish the dirt on how he worked his way through the ranks alongside major wrestling stars like Chris Benoit and Lance Storm to become a major superstar.


Time to place an order i think


----------



## McQueen

I just finished Dynamite Kid's book (it was excellent by the way) so it would be interesting to hear Bret Hart's perspective on how things were in Stampede. MCM 2007 card doesn't interest me but MM II does.

I saw the Forever Hardcore box set the other day but soes anyone know the match listing on those events?


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> I just finished Dynamite Kid's book (it was excellent by the way) so it would be interesting to hear Bret Hart's perspective on how things were in Stampede. MCM 2007 card doesn't interest me but MM II does.
> 
> I saw the Forever Hardcore box set the other day but soes anyone know the match listing on those events?


*Hardcore Homecoming*
1. CW Anderson & Simon Diamond vs Mikey Whipwreck & Chris Chetti
2. Tracy Smothers vs Blue Meanie
3. Kid Kash vs 2 Cold Scorpio
4. Rottens vs New Jack and Kronus
5. Justin Credible vs Jerry Lynn
6. Raven vs Sandman
7. Terry Funk vs Shane Douglas vs Sabu (NRBW)

*Hardcore Homecoming: November Reign*
1. Blue Meanie vs. Danny Doring 
2. CW Anderson vs. Matt Hyson (Spike Dudley) 
3. Balls Mahoney vs. Kronus 
4. Shane Douglas with Francine vs. Pitbull Gary Wolfe - Dog Collar Match 
5. Ian Rotten vs. Axl Rotten - Taipei Deathmatch 2 
6. PJ Polaco (Justin Credible) vs. Jerry Lynn - Steel Cage Match 
7. Bubba Ray & D-Von Dudley vs. Terry Funk & Sabu

Overall it's a nice set for $25. Something I'd look into picking up during a 20% off sale or something like that.

Anyways, looks like it's time for me to make an order. Gonna pick up DBD V, MM II, and Driven.


----------



## Platt

It's possible that the Dudleys vs Funk & Sabu won't be on it i know later versions were released without it.


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> It's possible that the Dudleys vs Funk & Sabu won't be on it i know later versions were released without it.


Yeah, it depends on which version is included in the set. The versions without the Dudleys/Funk & Sabu match were the versions released in stores and with this being an online release only (I think), it's safe to say that it probably includes the match. Perhaps e-mailing ROHHelp will help.


----------



## JD13

Cant wait to pick up MM2 and Driven, but will probably end up waiting for a sale.

Do we have to address Watts as Sir Watts now? But seriously, well done


----------



## watts63

JD13 said:


> Do we have to address Watts as Sir Watts now? But seriously, well done


If you want to kiss my black ass yeah lol but thanks anyway.


----------



## musdy

*Dragon Gate Infinity 71*
IJ Tag Titles: Ryo Saito, Susumu Yokosuka vs. Shingo Takagi, Cyber Kong- **3/4
Hair vs. Mask Tag Match: Dragon Kid & Anthony W. Mori vs. Kinta Tamaoka & Gamma- ** (Banana!!)
Open the Brave Gate: Yasushi Kanda vs. Jorge Rivera- *3/4
Open the Brave Gate: Yasushi Kanda vs. Genki Horiguchi- **1/4
Open the Dream Gate: CIMA vs. Taku Iwasa- ***
Masaaki Mochizuki, K-ness & Don Fujii vs. CIMA, Dragon Kid & Matt Sydal vs. Gamma, Magnitude Kishiwada & Genki Horiguchi- **1/2
Open the Dream Gate Next Challenger Decision: Naruki Doi vs. Don Fujii- ***
Open the Triangle Gate: Masaaki Mochizuki, K-ness & Don Fujii vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Magnitude Kishiwada- ***1/2


----------



## jax_the_ax

musdy said:


> *Dragon Gate Infinity 71*
> IJ Tag Titles: Ryo Saito, Susumu Yokosuka vs. Shingo Takagi, Cyber Kong- **3/4
> Hair vs. Mask Tag Match: Dragon Kid & Anthony W. Mori vs. Kinta Tamaoka & Gamma- ** (Banana!!)
> Open the Brave Gate: Yasushi Kanda vs. Jorge Rivera- *3/4
> Open the Brave Gate: Yasushi Kanda vs. Genki Horiguchi- **1/4
> Open the Dream Gate: CIMA vs. Taku Iwasa- ***
> Masaaki Mochizuki, K-ness & Don Fujii vs. CIMA, Dragon Kid & Matt Sydal vs. Gamma, Magnitude Kishiwada & Genki Horiguchi- **1/2
> Open the Dream Gate Next Challenger Decision: Naruki Doi vs. Don Fujii- ***
> Open the Triangle Gate: Masaaki Mochizuki, K-ness & Don Fujii vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Magnitude Kishiwada- ***1/2


I disagree. All of those matches are much better in person.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I was looking on Eddie Kingston's myspace page and he's got a Best of DVD and his "Last of A Dying Breed" t-shirt FINALLY! I need to get cash really fast


----------



## bmxmadb53

So I'm ordering from rohwrestling.com and taking advantage of the buy 3 get 1 free sale. 

Unit Price Qty Ext. Price 
ROH160DVD Manhattan Mayhem II- New York, NY 8/25/07 (DVD) $20.00 1 $20.00 
ROH152DVD Driven- Chicago Ridge, IL 6/23/07 (2 Disc Set) $20.00 1 $20.00 
ROH158DVD Death Before Dishonor V Night 2- Philadelphia PA 8/11/07 (DVD) $20.00 1 $20.00 
ROH157DVD Death Before Dishonor V Night 1- Boston, MA 8/10/07 (DVD) $20.00 1 $20.00 
Tax Total - $0.00 
Shipping Total - $9.95 
Product Total - $80.00 
Grand Total - $89.95 

For the special instructions i specificed the MMII as the free selection is it supposed to automatically change the total...or what?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

You've got to put the title of the show you want as your free selection in the "Special Instructions" box. If you do it right, then you shouldn't be billed for MM2


----------



## bmxmadb53

I'm still having trouble what exactly should I put in the special instructions box...


----------



## GenerationNeXt

bmxmadb53 said:


> I'm still having trouble what exactly should I put in the special instructions box...


Well you want your free DVD to be Manhattan Mayhem II? Correct? Well you just put in Manhattan Mayhem II into the special instructions box


----------



## bmxmadb53

That's what I did and it still comes out to $89.95


----------



## GenerationNeXt

bmxmadb53 said:


> That's what I did and it still comes out to $89.95


Hmm...that's weird, I'd email ROHelp. Sorry I can't help ya man.


----------



## bmxmadb53

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Hmm...that's weird, I'd email ROHelp. Sorry I can't help ya man.


Its all good thanks anyway.


----------



## McQueen

Don't put Manhattan Mayhem II in your cart otherwise regardless of putting it into your instructions box you WILL Be charged for it.

I learned the hard way about 2 years ago lol.


----------



## watts63

Just finished watching ROH Black Friday Fallout....don't fucking buy it y'all.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> Just finished watching ROH Black Friday Fallout....don't fucking buy it y'all.


lol, isn't that show in Long Island. If it is then that's gotta be the reason why it sucked, also lookin at the card. Sydal/Daniels Vs Richards/Delirious? Don't tell me that was the main event...


----------



## McQueen

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> lol, isn't that show in Long Island. If it is then that's gotta be the reason why it sucked, also lookin at the card. Sydal/Daniels Vs Richards/Delirious? Don't tell me that was the main event...


It was and yeah that show was really bad. The Gauntlet was f'n horrible and it was a majority of the 1st hour of the show. Only the Tag Title match was any good IMO and I don't think I ever even finished watching Sydal/Daniels vs Davey/Deliriou cause I got tired.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> It was and yeah that show was really bad. The Gauntlet was f'n horrible and it was a majority of the 1st hour of the show. Only the Tag Title match was any good IMO and I don't think I ever even finished watching Sydal/Daniels vs Davey/Deliriou cause I got tired.


Wow i'm glad I never bought that show and instead bought Dethroned lol.


----------



## McQueen

I didn't even care for Dethroned but yeah it was way better.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> I didn't even care for Dethroned but yeah it was way better.


Yeah the show imo, wasn't that amazing. The Sydal/Daniels Vs KOW match wasn't that great and I never even finished the show cause I got bored.


----------



## McQueen

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> The Sydal/Daniels Vs KOW match wasn't that great


Wow someone actually agrees with me. I didn't care for that match much but everyone thought it was awesome.

Meh.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> Wow someone actually agrees with me. I didn't care for that match much but everyone thought it was awesome.
> 
> Meh.


I remember watching it and in my mind I was thinking "When is it going to end!?"


----------



## watts63

BFF was worse than Showdown in Motown, easy. At least SDIM had the Cabana/Homicide brawl which was better than the whole BFF show.


----------



## McQueen

I've heard SIM was an alright show but I never got it lol. One of the few 2005 shows I don't have.


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> I've heard SIM was an alright show but I never got it lol. One of the few 2005 shows I don't have.


Everything but Cabana/Homicide brawl & Sydal/Styles vs. Abyss/Rave (I had no expectations for the match coming in) was disappointing. Also it was the last time Jimmy Jacobs did the HUSS gimmick.


----------



## Sephiroth

no love for Sydal/Daniels vs. Delirious/Davey? *** 3/4 imo. pretty much the only thing that didn't suck. all guys should get props for not sucking that night


----------



## ROH

jax_the_ax said:


> I disagree. All of those matches are much better in person.


Obviously, pretty much all spotty wrestling is better in person...


----------



## Master of Spike

ROH Supercard Of Honor 2007 Review:

Lords of the Ring vs Jay Briscoe & Delirious- *** 1/2
Yamato vs Claudio Castognoli- **
Mitch Franklin vs Erick Stevens- 1/4 *
Chris Hero vs Nigel McGuiness- ** 1/4
NRC(Richards & Romero) vs Jack Evans & Naruki Doi- *** 3/4
Brent Albright vs Homicide- 1/4 *
Homicide & Colt Cabana vs Brent Albright & Adam pearce- ** 1/4
Cage Match: BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs- ****
FIP Title: Roderick Strong vs Austin Aried- *** 3/4
Cima, Shingo & Susumo Yokosuka vs Dragon Kid, Ryo Saito & Masaaki Michizuki- **** 3/4

*Overall: *** 1/2*


----------



## MrPaiMei

I'll get BFF's back. I loved Kings-Aries/Strong, Daveylirious-SyDaniels, AND Cide-Rave, which was super-underrated.


----------



## Sephiroth

ROH said:


> Obviously, pretty much all spotty wrestling is better in person...


Teddy Hart thanks you for your support. I think you're the first person ever to hint that a match of his might be considered "meh at best"


----------



## ROH

MrPaiMei said:


> I'll get BFF's back. I loved Kings-Aries/Strong, Daveylirious-SyDaniels, AND Cide-Rave, which was super-underrated.


Cide/Rave was one of the most boring matches I've ever watched. The ME was good, but nothing super. The only thing that was really good on the show was indeed the tag title match.


----------



## musdy

jax_the_ax said:


> I disagree. All of those matches are much better in person.


What did you think of the show??


----------



## watts63

MrPaiMei said:


> I'll get BFF's back. I loved Kings-Aries/Strong, Daveylirious-SyDaniels, AND Cide-Rave, which was super-underrated.


Cide/Rave was boring as hell with a piss poor ending. Aries & Strong/KoW matches had to most disappointing thing I seen from ROH last year (that's without seeing watching their first match). The main event was good but I didn't care for it when it came around.

Also..."Jimmy Bower" was back on commentary & it made the show worse.


----------



## bmxmadb53

McQueen said:


> Don't put Manhattan Mayhem II in your cart otherwise regardless of putting it into your instructions box you WILL Be charged for it.
> 
> I learned the hard way about 2 years ago lol.


OH! so I just put it in the special instructions thing and not the cart?


----------



## Platt

bmxmadb53 said:


> OH! so I just put it in the special instructions thing and not the cart?


:agree:


----------



## GenerationNeXt

bmxmadb53 said:


> OH! so I just put it in the special instructions thing and not the cart?


Yeah! That's what I was telling you last night lol No wonder why the total never changed.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Finally life has become clear again


----------



## -GP-

Got my copy of Driven a couple of days ago...and i really don't like the cardboard case 

Does anyone have any ideas for protecting the damn thing? The edges are pretty much ready to be destroyed.
I thought of getting a normal double case and copy the cover (maybe photoshop the stupid "2 disc collector's edition" thingy off Nigel too), but they only sell them in packs of 10 online...

Any ideas?


----------



## JD13

Watched Samoa Joe: Before they were stars today and its prety awful, dont buy it.
Also watched night 1 of the 02 TPI, its a solid show but im not sure whether the drunken deathmatch was the greatest thing ever or truly terrible. I guess it was a glorious shambles.


----------



## huthutraul

The Driven dvd was great. Besides the actual ppv matches, the disk 2 matches were really good. A solid womens match and a fun, short Shima defence. Hero vs. Nigel was really fun. Some good near falls and Hero's showboating was awesome as usual. ***1/2 Dragon vs. Kenta III was amazing as expected. Not as good as the GBH V match but better then their NOAH match. Fantastic hard hitting, technical match. The sequence at the end had my heart racing. This was just as good as the Nigel-Dragon match from the ppv. ****1/2 A must have dvd.


----------



## -GP-

huthutraul said:


> Hero's showboating was awesome as usual


Chris standing on the turnbuckle, yelling "CHRIS - IS - AWESOME!" (in tune to the chant offcourse...) before hitting a missile dropkick is trully a sight to behold 



> The sequence at the end had my heart racing. This was just as good as the Nigel-Dragon match from the ppv


Tell me about it...one of the best finishing sequences i've seen to be honest. 
I do have Nigel-Dragon slightly higher though (an when i say slightly i mean 'if they were any closer they'd bump into each other'-slightly). Different psychology and everything...the PPV match just felt that bit more important


----------



## RINGofHONOR_02

I know this is not DVD related but I was wondering if anyone could tell me whether or not the Chris Jericho & Bret Hart Books sold on rohwrestling.com are paperback or hardback? Thanks.


----------



## -Mystery-

RINGofHONOR_02 said:


> I know this is not DVD related but I was wondering if anyone could tell me whether or not the Chris Jericho & Bret Hart Books sold on rohwrestling.com are paperback or hardback? Thanks.


Bret's book is hardback. Not sure about Jericho. I'd suggest e-mailing ROHHelp.


----------



## RINGofHONOR_02

Ok will do, thnx for the help Mystery rep'd.


----------



## Blasko

After loosing my butt virginity (Inside joke lol), I got my hands on a few ROH dvds. 

FYF-Finale
MM II
Super Card of Honor
And Better then our best. 

All thanks to Spartanlax.


----------



## Master of Spike

ROH Good Times Great Memories 2007 Review:

1. Delirious vs. Gran Akuma vs. Mike Quackenbush vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Hallowicked vs. Jigsaw (Six Man Mayhem)- *** 1/2
2. Christopher Daniels vs. Erick Stevens- ** 3/4
3. Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave (Four Corner Survival)- ***
4. Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero- *** 1/4
5. Takeshi Morishima vs. Shingo (ROH World Title Match)- ****
6. Tank Toland vs. Alex Payne- 1/2 *
7. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans- *** 1/2
8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)- **** 3/4
9. Colt Cabana vs. Adam Pearce- ** 1/4

*Overall: *** 1/4*


----------



## ROH

Master of Spike said:


> ROH Good Times Great Memories 2007 Review:
> 
> 1. Delirious vs. Gran Akuma vs. Mike Quackenbush vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Hallowicked vs. Jigsaw (Six Man Mayhem)- *** 1/2
> 2. Christopher Daniels vs. Erick Stevens- ** 3/4
> 3. Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave (Four Corner Survival)- ***
> 4. Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero- *** 1/4
> 5. Takeshi Morishima vs. Shingo (ROH World Title Match)- ****
> 6. Tank Toland vs. Alex Payne- 1/2 *
> 7. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans- *** 1/2
> 8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)- **** 3/4
> 9. Colt Cabana vs. Adam Pearce- ** 1/4
> 
> *Overall: *** 1/4*


I don't mean to be a dick here, but these review are really pointless. You give really generic ratings to old(er) shows that no one really cares about.


----------



## MrPaiMei

watts63 said:


> Cide/Rave was boring as hell with a piss poor ending. Aries & Strong/KoW matches had to most disappointing thing I seen from ROH last year (that's without seeing watching their first match). The main event was good but I didn't care for it when it came around.
> 
> Also..."Jimmy Bower" was back on commentary & it made the show worse.


Disagree'd. Kings-Aries/Strong was a really fun brawl that fit the "goofy" tune of the feud, and Cide-Rave was my favorite Rave stuff ever, as Cide did awesome character stuff overlooking Rave, blowing kisses to girls in the crowd, joking around with Smokes, etc, while Rave was this desperate motherfucker NEEDING to win to keep his spot, doing every trick in the book. Loved it.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

Which one is better Respect Is Earned or FYF-Finale??


----------



## ROH

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> Which one is better Respect Is Earned or FYF-Finale??


FYF: Finale.


----------



## Platt

Driven finally arrived but the case is in pieces the only thing holding it all together was the plastic it was wrapped in :cuss:


----------



## watts63

*Dragon Gate Infinity #72*

*Matt Sydal's Last Match in Dragon Gate*
Matt Sydal, CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Magnitude Kishiwada & Dr. Muscle ***

*Summer Adventure Tag League Finals*
SHINGO & Cyber Kong vs. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino **3/4

Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito **1/2

Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito vs. CIMA & Dragon Kid ***1/4

Taku Iwasa & Keni'chiro Arai vs. Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito **3/4

Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. Gamma & Genk Horiguchi ***-***1/4

CIMA & Dragon Kid vs. Taku Iwasa & Keni'chiro Arai **3/4

Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. Yasushi Kanda & Masaaki Mochizuki **3/4

Susumu Yokosuka & Ryo Saito vs. SHINGO & Cyber Kong **1/2-**3/4​


----------



## Claymore

Platt said:


> Driven finally arrived but the case is in pieces the only thing holding it all together was the plastic it was wrapped in :cuss:


I would kick up hell about that mate to the Post Office...Also you can suggest ROH use different cases or something like that.


----------



## -Mystery-

Just made a big wrestling purchase. Picked up Driven, Manhatten Mayhem II, and Death Before Dishonor V from ROH. Also, I picked up DDT 4, Roger Dorn Night, Beyond The Thunderdome, Hollywood Globetrotters, Enchantment Under The Sea, Cruisin For A Bruisin, Astonishing X-Mas, and Card Subject To Change 2 from Highspots.

Anyone have other PWG suggestions while HS has this 3 for $20 deal going on?


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> Just made a big wrestling purchase. Picked up Driven, Manhatten Mayhem II, and Death Before Dishonor V from ROH. Also, I picked up DDT 4, Roger Dorn Night, Beyond The Thunderdome, Hollywood Globetrotters, Enchantment Under The Sea, Cruisin For A Bruisin, Astonishing X-Mas, and Card Subject To Change 2 from Highspots.
> 
> Anyone have other PWG suggestions while HS has this 3 for $20 deal going on?


Here's some shows I reccomend.

European Vacation (Both Shows)
After School Special
All Nude Revue
Chanukah Chaos
Reason For The Season
Guitarmageddon
Smell Like Steen Spirit
Threemendous
The OC
Uncanny X-Mas
Use Your Illusion IV
Zombies Shouldn't Run

EDIT: Finally ordered from the three DVD for $20 deal...

After School Special
Uncanny X-Mas
European Vacation: Germany


----------



## MrPaiMei

For those watching the new DG, I suggest you watch all of 72 except the main event, then 71, then the 72 main. It'll make much more sense. I haven't posted any ratings or anything in a while, but I highly suggest everyone watch 71, I really enjoyed it. I've been busy, but maybe if I have time I'll do a review.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Race To The Top Tournament*

*Night 1*
1. First Round: BJ Whitmer vs. Pelle Primeau - *3/4
2. First Round: Davey Richards vs. Jigsaw - **3/4
3. First Round: Claudio Castagnoli vs. Hallowicked - **1/2
4. First Round: Matt Sydal vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***1/4
5. First Round: Erick Stevens vs. Chris Hero - ***1/4
6. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries vs. Gran Akuma vs. Jimmy Rave (FIP Title Four Way Fray) - ***
7. First Round: Delirious vs. El Generico - ***
8. First Round: Brent Albright vs. Matt Cross - **
9. First Round: Jack Evans vs. Kevin Steen - **3/4
10. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness (World Tag Team Title Match) - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4

*Night 2*
1. Quarter-Finals: El Generico vs. Chris Hero - ***1/4
2. Quarter-Finals: Davey Richards vs. Pelle Primeau - **
3. Quarter-Finals: Brent Albright vs. Jack Evans - ***
4. Quarter-Finals: Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***1/2
5. Semi-Finals: El Generico vs. Davey Richards - ***1/4
6. Semi-Finals: Jack Evans vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***
7. Kevin Steen vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Erick Stevens vs. Hallowicked vs. Jigsaw vs. Matt Cross (Six Man Mayhem) - ***1/4
8. Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal, & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Delirious, & Jay Briscoe ($10,000 Tag Team Challenge) - ***3/4
9. Race To The Top Tournament Finals: El Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****

Overall show rating - ***1/2

Overall tournament rating - ***1/4


----------



## bmxmadb53

KOTDM 2001 has arrived.


----------



## -Mystery-

According to the PWG boards, BOLA will be released next week. My guess is it'll be made available at this weekend's show then start shipping on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## PulseGlazer

-Blasko- said:


> After loosing my butt virginity (Inside joke lol), I got my hands on a few ROH dvds.
> 
> FYF-Finale
> MM II
> Super Card of Honor
> And Better then our best.
> 
> All thanks to Spartanlax.


That's one hell of an order. FYF Finale is among the better shows ever and no one noticed. My Ratings:

Del vs. Cabana (*** 1/2) - Awesome comedy.
Jacobs vs. Whitmer (*** 1/2) - I've seen this as high as four. It's their best besides the cage.
Sydal vs. Pac (*** 1/2) - Too fun, now with depth.
Jay vs. Mark (**** 1/2) - Hart hitting, made sense, built well. Awesome.
Doi and Shingo vs. Roderick and Davey - (****) - Tag mastery, put together perfectly.
Nigel vs. Rave Without Honor (**** 1/4-****1/2)- Brutal, ultimate payback for the hell Rave put Nigel through.
Joe vs. Homicide (*** 1/2) - Emotional.

Yeah that's right, besides a women's match, nothing below 3 and a half plus Joe's farewell. This blows away GT, GM


----------



## TheAce

*Manhatten Mayhem II Thoughts and Questions*

ok just saw MM II (My friend brought it back from NYC after seeing GBH, yes i'm jealous)
and I got a couple comments and questions for the other ROH fans on here...



1)What's the deal with all the Davey VS PAC hate over on the ROH boards??? 

I liked this match and that one (or 2) dickhead in the audience who kept that sustained annoying booo up the WHOLE FUCKING MATCH really made it hard to get into. Is it really just the Benoit thing? I sorta think that's a great way to get heat, i mean is there any bigger of a dickhead move?? plus I though this match was botched??? did they edit it? cause it didn't seem edited

2)Is there a more promising Tag team in all of wrestling other than Stennerico???

They are such a good team and thier feud with the Brisocoes is my favorite feud in all year, any promotion and division. They best part is they're a fantastic heel team and they'd be just as good as faces (which it looks like they already are)

3)Does anyone else thing Eddie Edwards should be brought in full time? 

his work in NOAH was super solid and i persoanlly thin he should've been part of the resistance.

Overall I thought this show was great but for the first time the NYC crowd sort of let me down. I think they might be getting too spoiled, although they could have just been worn out, it was a blazing show from beginning to end.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Does anyone know what's on the Best of Chikara? and if it's worth buying? Thanks


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Does anyone know what's on the Best of Chikara? and if it's worth buying? Thanks


MATCHES INCLUDE. . .
1. Shane Storm & Jigsaw & Quackenbush vs. Gran Akuma & Icarus & Castagnoli
2. Chris Hero vs. Shane Storm
3. Milano Collection AT & Skayde vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli
4. Allison Danger & Ranmaru & Rain vs. Daizee Haize & Mickie & Sumie Saki
5. Angel de Fuego & Equinox & The Colony vs. Los Ice Creams & Crossbones & Rorschach
6. North Star Express vs. The Kings of Wrestling
7. Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli
8. Eddie Kingston vs. Larry Sweeney

And yes, it is worth the buy (it's only $10!).


----------



## KeepItFresh

Sounds like a good deal. All I have seen from Chikara is stupid humor on Youtube. Hopefully that is much bettter.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> MATCHES INCLUDE. . .
> 1. Shane Storm & Jigsaw & Quackenbush vs. Gran Akuma & Icarus & Castagnoli
> 2. Chris Hero vs. Shane Storm
> 3. Milano Collection AT & Skayde vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli
> 4. Allison Danger & Ranmaru & Rain vs. Daizee Haize & Mickie & Sumie Saki
> 5. Angel de Fuego & Equinox & The Colony vs. Los Ice Creams & Crossbones & Rorschach
> 6. North Star Express vs. The Kings of Wrestling
> 7. Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 8. Eddie Kingston vs. Larry Sweeney
> 
> And yes, it is worth the buy (it's only $10!).


Oh, then i'm def. getting it, I've been wanting to see NSE Vs KOW


----------



## -GP-

Best of Chikara arrived yesterday.

Box was cracked on the edge (was a bit crap to begin with) but i'll just replace it with a proper DVD case. 
Got an Akuma trading card in it too! :avit: 
Great matches. Excellent deal for $10!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

cp_punk said:


> Best of Chikara arrived yesterday.
> 
> Box was cracked on the edge (was a bit crap to begin with) but i'll just replace it with a proper DVD case.
> Got an Akuma trading card in it too! :avit:
> Great matches. Excellent deal for $10!


Hey CP, can you give me some ratings when you're done watching it? Thanks

Also Akuma is slowly becoming one of my favorite wrestlers, before I heard some promos from him and thought he was meh, but he's really getting a lot better. I'd like for him to be offered a spot in ROH full-time.


----------



## watts63

ROH Welcome Video 2007

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNy4l1yDH78

They even put in


Spoiler



the Human Tornado


 in this video!

----------------------

Anybody have star ratings on ROH MCM '07 yet?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

They need to start doing those ROH roster videos again. That was a good welcome video, but I like last years welcome video better.


----------



## -Mystery-

Why can't Human Tornado go the route of the Texas Tornado?


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> Why can't Human Tornado go the route of the Texas Tornado?


Because he knows its physically impossible to be a Tornado man. You can thank Chris Bosh for that lol.


----------



## -Mystery-

watts63 said:


> Because he knows its physically impossible to be a Tornado man. You can thank Chris Bosh for that lol.


That was quite possibly the funniest thing I ever heard.

Bosh: "You know it's physically impossible to be a Tornado, right? A Von Erich tried that once and look where he's at....dead."


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> That was quite possibly the funniest thing I ever heard.
> 
> Bosh: "You know it's physically impossible to be a Tornado, right? A Von Erich tried that once and look where he's at....dead."


No, he actually said...

"You know it's physically impossible to be a Tornado, right? The Texas Tornado tried to it too but you know what happened...he blew his brains out."


----------



## Perduzy

does anyone know were I can get ROH DVDs for under 20 or 15 dollars, i mean 20 bucks is normal for DVD but I don't have any ROH DVDs and I want to buy a whole bunch


----------



## Claymore

Perduzy said:


> does anyone know were I can get ROH DVDs for under 20 or 15 dollars, i mean 20 bucks is normal for DVD but I don't have any ROH DVDs and I want to buy a whole bunch


If you are willing to wait, you can pick some ROH DVD's up for $10 during the $10 DVD Sale...

EDIT - After reading this back, I relise how stupidly repetitive that sentence sounded...


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> No, he actually said...
> 
> "You know it's physically impossible to be a Tornado, right? The Texas Tornado tried to it too but you know what happened...he blew his brains out."


I remember after watching that, I said "You know it's physically impossible to be a Tornado, right?" for about a week lol


----------



## -GP-

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Hey CP, can you give me some ratings when you're done watching it? Thanks


Sure thing.
Probably some time tomorrow night or the day after.


----------



## Briscoe

*Death Before Dishonor V Night 1 * 

Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans *** 1/4

Lacey vs. Daizee Haze (didn't watch) 

Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero *** 1/4

Delirious vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Brent Albright vs. Jigsaw vs. 
Matt Cross vs. Eddie Edwards ***

Austin Aries/Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong/Rocky Romero ***

Bryan Danielson vs. Matt Sydal *** 3/4

Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castignoli ****

Briscoes vs. Steen/Generico **** 1/4

*Death Before Dishonor V Night 2*

Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico (Falls Count Anywhere) *** 1/4

Jack Evans vs. Deranged **

Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero & Jigsaw *** 1/4

Sara Del Rey vs. Lacey (SHIMMER Title Match) (didn't watch)

Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush *** 3/4 

Jay Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen (Lights Out Match) *** 1/4

Takeshi Morishima vs. Brent Albright (ROH World Title Match) *** 3/4

Austin Aries, Delirious, Erick Stevens, & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong, Rocky Romero, Davey Richards, & Matt Sydal (Phllly Street Fight) ****


----------



## watts63

Don't double post Briscoe. You can just edit your last post.

Now...

Has anybody have star ratings on PWG Roger Dorn Night?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> Don't double post Briscoe. You can just edit your last post.
> 
> Now...
> 
> Has anybody have star ratings on PWG Roger Dorn Night?


Don't have any star ratings from that show, but I found a Steen promo from the show that I found hilarious

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zZbyZq_3Lk


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Don't have any star ratings from that show, but I found a Steen promo from the show that I found hilarious
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zZbyZq_3Lk


FUCKING PLAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNEEEEEEE! LMAO.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> FUCKING PLAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNEEEEEEE! LMAO.


Kevin Steen is secretly god on earth. 

Steen - *2nd plane flys by*
"ALRIGHT THAT'S IT! FILM THE FUCKIN' THING! I'VE HAD ENOUGH! I'M CHALLENGING THE AIR LINE INDUSTRY! THAT'S RIGHT! I THINK THAT WAS SOUTHWEST?! SOUTHWEST I'M CALLING YOU OUT! YOU SUCK! YOU'RE NOT CHEAPER THEN ANYONE! GO FUCK YOURSELF!" lmfao


----------



## -GP-

*The Best of CHIKARA*

*Shane Storm & Jigsaw & Quackenbush vs. Gran Akauma & Icarus & Castagnoli - Young Lions Cup IV* - ***3/4 - ****
Last few minutes of this are INSANE!

*Chris Hero vs. Shane Storm - Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance* - ***1/2
Well-worked match, classic Hero basicaly, going all confident until he gives Storm an opening

*Milano Collection AT & Skayde vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli - Tag World Grand Prix 2006* - ****1/4
Excellent, excellent, excellent tag match!

*Allison Danger, Ranmaru & Rain vs. Daizee Haize & Mickie & Sumie Saki - Tag World Grand Prix 2006* - ***
This belonged to the Japanese girls, as well as Mickie's Joe-like tope. Finish wasn't much though...

*Hallowicked vs. Jigsaw - Return of the Son of the International Invasion of International Invaders!*- ***3/4
Good match from these two, on the card with the coolest name ever! 

*Angel de Fuego & Equinox & The Colony vs. Los Ice Creams & Crossbones & Rorschach - Young Lions Cup IV*- ***
Not bad, but probably the weakest link of the DVD

*North Star Express vs. The Kings of Wrestling - Tag World Grand Prix 2006*- ***1/2
Usual Kings match, albeit one of the lower level ones.

*Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli -Negative Balance*- ***3/4
Nobody can "connect" like these two...Quack's innovations + Double C's weird ability to have an incredible match with anyone less than 3/4 his size = Greatness! 

*Eddie Kingston vs. Larry Sweeney - Crushing Weight Of Mainstream Ignorance* - ***1/4
Sweeney Rocks. Plain and simple.

P.S. I don't know what JBL has to say about it, but UltraMantis Black is a Colour Commentary GOD!


----------



## watts63

*PWG DDT4 Tag Team Title Tournament Night Two*

*Finals; PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Roderick Strong & PAC vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ****1/2

Super Dragon, Chris Bosh, Davey Richards & Scott Lost vs. Chris Hero Claudio Castagnoli, Josh Abercrombie & Nate Webb ***1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Joey Ryan ***1/4

Human Tornado vs. Don Fujii vs. TJ Perkins vs. Bino Gambino ***1/4 (LOL At CIMA & Fujii Beating Up Stalker After The Match)

*PWG World Championship*
El Generico (c) vs. CIMA ***1/4-***1/2

*Semi-Finals*
Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. Roderick Strong & PAC ***3/4-****

Kevin Steen vs. Ronin **

*Semi-Finals*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes ***1/2

Stalker Ichikawa Z vs. Top Gun Talwar *3/4​


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Thanks for posting ratings cp_punk, it looks like a good Best Of. I'll buy it when I get some cash.


----------



## ROH

^^^^ Just like to say I pretty much fully agree with those ratings (Chikky best of and DDT4N2).

And Watts, I'm gonna watch the 2 main event matches (world title 4 way, tag title match) of RDN at the weekend, hopefully.


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS 2007 Ted Petty Invitational*

*Night 1*
1. Josh Abercrombie vs. Ricochet - **3/4
2. Joker vs. CJ Otis - **
3. Eddie Kingston vs. Human Tornado - **3/4
4. Davey Richards vs. B.J. Whitmer - ***1/4
5. Devon Moore vs. Dysfunction - *3/4
6. Mike Quackenbush vs. Billy Roc - ***1/2
7. Brent Albright vs. Tank - **
8. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Joey Ryan - **1/2
9. Drake Younger vs. "Spyder" Nate Webb - **3/4
10. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuiness - ***3/4
11. Chris Hero vs. Too Cold Scorpio - ****
12. Chuck Taylor vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ****

Overall show rating - ***1/4

*Night 2*
1. Josh Abercrombie vs. Devon Moore - **
2. Joker vs. Brent Albright - ***1/4
3. Human Tornado vs. Nate Webb - **1/2
4. Joey Ryan vs. Mike Quackenbush - **3/4
5. Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***
6. Chuck Taylor vs. Too Cold Scorpio - ***1/2
7. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright - ***1/4
8. Human Tornado vs. Chuck Taylor - ***
9. Josh Abercrombie vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***
10. No DQ, Last Man Standing - Chris Hero vs Eddie Kingston - ****1/4
11. Iron Saints vs. Nigel McGuiness & BJ Whitmer - *** 
12. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush vs. Chuck Taylor - ****

Overall show rating - ***1/4

Overall tournament rating - ***1/4

The tournament was pretty good overall. It had it's high points but it also had some low points which is uncharacteristic of TPI but with the talent given, what can you do? Night 1 was solid. The undercard was hit and miss but the last 3 matches really delivered and helped elevate the show overall. Night 2 was a much better show than Night 1. The card was much more well rounded and less hit and miss. The big matches (Hero/Kingston and Taylor/Quack/Claudio) delivered and the undercard was very solid. Overall this wasn't the best TPI I've seen. In fact, it's one of the worse (second only to 2003). However, TPI is such a great tournament that it's tough to top it year after year so saying this is one of worse isn't such a terrible statement.

My breakout performer goes to Brent Albright. Albright made his IWA-MS debut and brought it the entire tournament. Decent match against Tank followed up by two good matches against Joker and Claudio. Albright has an upcoming booking at the SST and hopefully he gains more after that show.

My MVP was a tough decision and I ended up not having one because you could make serious cases for Taylor, Quack, and Claudio. All 3 guys had great matches and put on good performances. If you asked me each day to pick a MVP, my pick would probably change each day. That's how tough the decision was. Great performances by all 3 guys.

Finally, thank you Quack.


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> *IWA-MS 2007 Ted Petty Invitational*
> 12. Chuck Taylor vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ****


That's only match I seen from TPI so far I got to say it was disappointing to me (***1/4) after hearing all the great things about that match.


----------



## -Mystery-

watts63 said:


> That's only match I seen from TPI so far I got to say it was disappointing to me (***1/4) after hearing all the great things about that match.


I absolutely loved it. They effectively told a few stories at a time. Chuck was attempting to make to a year as champion but Jacobs of all people was trying to stop this. Jacobs was trying regain the very title he threw in the trash just a couple years ago. Then, they put on a great match. They had a nice brawl to start the match which saw Jimmy hitting Chuck with a sick spear. When they made it to the ring it was still great. Chuck was going all out, hitting moves he normally wouldn't it. You could feel that Chuck desperately wanted to be a year long champion. The only real flaw that hurts the match is Chuck attacking Jimmy's knee late. I felt it was unnecessary at the time it began but one could argue Chuck was desperate and went to attack the one thing he hadn't attacked all match.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I was really dissapointed with TPI. I have the second half of N2 left but N1 left a sour taste in my mouth, and I'm gonna do a review cause my opinion seems to differ with everyone else.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Driven*

*PPV Edition*

*#1 Contender Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson ****1/2

*ROH World Championship*
Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. Jimmy Rave **-**1/4

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Jay & Mark Briscoe (c) vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico ****

Brent Albright vs. Pelle Primeau *1/2

BJ Whitmer vs. Naomichi Marufuji ***

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Matt Sydal ***1/2

*Grudge Match*
Erick Stevens, Delirious & M-Dogg 20 vs. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero ***1/4-***1/2

*Bonus Matches Edition*

Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA ****3/4

*ROH World Championship*
Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. Adam Pearce **1/2

Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ***1/2

Lacey & Rain vs. Daizee Haze & MsChif **3/4​


----------



## bmxmadb53

I know this is sort of random, but does anyone mark for themselves on dvds? I do.


----------



## musdy

I really wish I could do that.


----------



## Blasko

*Fith Year Festival: Finale

Delirious vs Colt Cabana.*
_Very comedic match, starts off funny and ends funny. Todd Sinclair getting involved really made me chuckle or bust out laughing. Overall, fun opener and did what it was ment to do. *** 1/2-** 3/4*_*

Sara Del Rey and Allison Danger vs Jetta and Eden Black?*
Who cares? *N/R because of lack of interest.

Jimmy Jacobs vs BJ Whitmer.
Very fun brawl, some pretty sick bumps really made it something else. Once Whitmer SHUTS UP and is in a brawling based match were he gets no to very little offense, he's slightly enjoyable. *** 3/4

Matt Sydal vs PAC
I can see why people hated cocky Sydal, he was just boring when it came to playing his role. As expected, it was just a flippy match. Pretty fun stuff. *** 1/2.

Brsicoe vs Briscoe
A match filled with MOVEZ~! and STIFFNESS~! The same thing you'd expect in a Briscoes match, but they really brought something extra that made it stand out. Somewhere on the borderline of either really good or great, **** or even **** 1/4. But no where near the **** 1/2 t hat I've seen commonly.

Naruki Doi and Shingo vs No Remorse Corps.
Great tag match by both teams. Alot of frequent tags on both teams, filled with it's share of spots and Intense moments. Davey needs to work on his heel work and learn that less is more in being a heel. Other then that, really great tag. **** 1/4.

Nigel Guinness vs Jimmy Rave. 
Rave should have KEPT WITH THE LEG, ground the larger man instead of taking him on head on. Some of the spots here are sick, mostly the ones involving the guard rail. Can't say much more, good match. ****

Homicide vs Samoa Joe
Christ, this could have been SO much better. I'm confused if Homicide is face or heel in this match. I had some pretty high expectations, but it was just a mess for me. Juilis Smokes selling his hilarrious, he broke into a seizure after taknig and Ole kick. :lmao Crowd was hot, though the action wasn't all to there. Meh. *** - *** 1/4. 

Overall- 
GREAT buy. not one 'bad' match on the card. Had a fair share of every style and the crowd was hot for even the 'decent' matches. If you're looking for a great recent ROH show, this should be what you get. 

*** 3/4 - **** Overall. Go buy it. [/I]*​


----------



## watts63

bmxmadb53 said:


> I know this is sort of random, but does anyone mark for themselves on dvds? I do.


Hell yeah! When I saw myself on DDT4 Night 1 cheering for Don Fujii, that made my day lol.


----------



## peep4life

watts63 said:


> Hell yeah! When I saw myself on DDT4 Night 1 cheering for Don Fujii, that made my day lol.


Speaking of which, PWG is hella lagging on my order of that tournament. I ordered it like two weeks ago. I live in LA, if I would have known it was going to take this long I would have just gone and picked it up.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

bmxmadb53 said:


> I know this is sort of random, but does anyone mark for themselves on dvds? I do.


Yeah, I'm clearly seen on the 100th show. I'm sitting right near the entrance and i'm wearing the original Generation Next t-shirt.


----------



## -Mystery-

MrPaiMei said:


> I was really dissapointed with TPI. I have the second half of N2 left but N1 left a sour taste in my mouth, and I'm gonna do a review cause my opinion seems to differ with everyone else.


I know what you mean. Night 1 was really spotty (besides the final 3 matches). Certain matches could've been a bit better.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Smart Mark Video is selling Chikara's Bruised & New Star Navigation here are what the covers look like:









*1. Leonard Chikarason Interview 
2. Order Of The Neo-Solar Temple vs. US Ape, Moscow & Dragon Dragon 
3. Dragon Yuki vs. Jigsaw 
4. Osirian Portal vs. Cheech & Cloudy 
5. Olsen twins & Brodie Lee vs. the Colony 
6. Chuck taylor vs. Claudio Castagnoli 
7. Mitch Ryder vs. Equinox 
8. Lince Dorado vs. Mike Quackenbush 
9. Eddie Kingston vs. Tim Donst 
10. Delirious & Hallowicked vs. F.I.S.T. 
11. Bonus - Maximum Overdraft Music Video 
12. Bouns Material - Podcast Episodes 67 - 69 *











*1. UltraMantis Black & Shane Storm vs. Hydra & Jigsaw 
2. Crossbones vs. Soldier Ant 
3. Icarus vs. Tim Donst 
4. Brodie Lee vs. Worker Ant 
5. Osirian Portal vs. Hallowicked & Delirious 
6. Chuck Taylor vs. Helios 
7. Dragon Yuki vs. Fire Ant 
8. Larry Sweeney vs. Claudio Castagnoli 
9. Olsen Twins vs. Cheech & Cloudy 
10. Mitch Ryder vs. Lince Dorado 
11. Bonus Material - MTV News Clip w/ Chikara 
12. Bonus Material - Podcast Episodes 70 -72*


----------



## musdy

DAMN!! I love the CHIKARA covers!!


----------



## ROH

I'm reasonably low on cash for the mo, but the mark in me must buy those new Chikky DVDs. Probably tomorrow.


----------



## Platt

10/21 has been named Chaos At The Cow Palace



> TAKE 25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> As always our percent off sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. Save 20% off all orders under $75 and 25% off all orders over $75. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events in the U.S.
> 
> To redeem your 25% Off Coupon on all orders just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: nov25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on Thursday, November 15th at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above and enter the code in the appropriate section.
> 
> NEW DVD RELEASES
> 
> The following DVD's are now in stock and available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Guest Booker with JJ Dillon (DVD)
> 
> The most crucial aspect of pro wrestling's stability, its television, is explored here. The man who wrote WWE television beside Vince McMahon and Pat Patterson for years, JJ Dillon, joins us to explore the art and science of doing just that, writing wrestling televsion.
> 
> -When should a run-in be employed?
> -How to use promos and packages?
> -How does one choose a TV arena?
> -What does it mean politically if Wrestler A makes the save for Wrestler B on TV?
> 
> We gave JJ Dillon a fictional pay per view supercard from the early 90's era and gave him one month of TV with which to advance the angles. See how JJ uses the weekly A & B shows, as well as a Saturday Night network special to build up the pay per view at month's end. He then books the results for that big card.
> 
> JJ shows us how to use just the right amount of exposure for select angles for the most effective build-up. The booker's job doesn't end there, as we hear about the very delicate practice of employing diplomacy in dealing with the "big egos/TV time" equation.\
> 
> John Cena: My Life (3 Disc Set)
> 
> John Cena is more than just a WWE Champion. In 2005, Cena released his highly successful debut CD, You Cant See Me and in 2006 he starred in his first major motion picture, The Marine. Cena has reached the next level of Superstardom, and John Cena: My Life will chronicle his meteoric rise to the top of the sports-entertainment world with highlights from his biggest matches and exclusive interviews.
> 
> Since bursting onto the WWE scene in 2002, John Cena has always known how to make an entrance. Watch John Cena: My Life, to see why he is such a master of creating a "big match" atmosphere. This boxset is a must for any Cena fan.
> 
> This set contains a nearly two hour documentary on John Cena's life and career with contributions from Vince McMahon, Triple H, and John's friends and family.
> 
> Matches include:
> 
> Randy Ortons farewell match
> The Prototype vs. Randy Orton
> OVW 19/01/02
> 
> vs. Chris Jericho
> Vengeance 21/07/02
> I Quit" Match for the WWE Championship
> 
> vs. JBL
> Judgment Day 22/05/05
> 
> John Cena, HBK, Hulk Hogan vs. Tyson Tomko, Chris Jericho, Christian
> Raw 27/06/05
> 
> "Extreme Rules" Match for the WWE Championship
> vs. RVD
> ECW One Night Stand 11/06/06
> 
> TLC Match for the WWE Championship
> vs. Edge
> Unforgiven 17/09/06
> 
> Interviews & Promos
> * John Cena Returns to OVW
> * Military Coin Collection
> * Fast Cars & Superstars: Gillette Young Guns Celebrity Race
> * Cena Goes Camping
> * Right Now Music Video
> * WrestleMania 22 Entrance
> * WrestleMania 21 John Cena/JBL WrestleMania Goes Hollywood Promo
> * OVW - The Prototype In Ring Promo 12/1/02
> * Cena Trains with Golds Gym Contest Winner


----------



## McQueen

*IWA: MS - A Phenominal Invasion (2004)*

*Eddie Kingston vs Danny Daniels - ** 1/4*
_Decent opener, nothing really to write home about though._

*Mickie Knuckles vs Traci Brooks vs MsChif - **
_Pretty embarrassing and sloppy all around, especially since i've seen work from Knuckles and MsChif that leads me to believe they aren't completely worthless in the ring. Highlight of the match was Mickie Knuckles doing the "Tope con drop to the floor like a bag of cement", I laughed._

*B-Boy vs "Spyder" Nate Webb - ** 1/4*
_I loathe B-Boy and i'm pretty surprised I actually watched this match, I mean seriously how many times in a match can you set up and miss the Shining Wizard, try making up your own spots for once B-Boy. Anyways, the general idea behind the match was how these two are on friendly terms but were still willing to go all out in a competitive match, worked to a point but still was nothing fantastic._

*Tables/Falls Count Anywhere Match
Corp. Robinson & 2 Tuff Tony vs Mad Man Pondo & Cash Flo - * 3/4*
_I was pretty bored throughout watching this match as it was first of all pretty tame for a hardcore match and secondly was for the most part just aimless brawling. However there was a nice mid match double cross angle where 2 Tuff helped Pondo beatdown Corp. because of an alliance they had in Big Japan, and secondly Cash Flo does a pretty crazy leg drop through a table on the outside and pretty much ****'s himself up bad. I was a little impressed. Post match featured the first of 3 Ian Rotten promo's. Ian please, once is enough._

*Steve Stone vs JC Bailey - 1/4**
_Stone sucks, I'm not too familair with Bailey aside from a deathmatch or two i've seen him in but the only cool thing he did all match was hit an unsuspecting Jim Fannin with a suicide dive, in fact let me rephrase the only cool thing about this match was Fannin._

(Ok, so yeah as of right now I'm probably making this show sound like complete crap and tbh the first half of it was, but the second half of the show was possibly the finest 2 hours of non-TPI IWA: MS I've seen.)

*Roderick Strong vs Arik Cannon - *** 1/4*
_Short, sweet and stiff. I know Cannon gets a lot of flack from a lot of people and perhaps deservedly so but he's always been one of the guys I inexplicably enjoy watching. To me this was a really fun match._

*Alex Shelley vs Claudio Castignoli - *** 1/2*
_The kind of match that makes TNA fan's cry, because yes Shelley in fact is not treated as a jobber. Basically a nice exhibition with a little european style thrown in from two world class wrestlers._

*AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal - **** 1/2*
_You'd think just by seeing who's in the match they'd be going crazy with the flying and highspots and shit but it wasn't the case. A lot of ground work as opposed to flying and the match did a really really good job getting the point across that while Styles maybe the larger and more experienced guy, Sydal's still a very really threat to AJ. And the build to when they actually get to the flashy highspots is great along with the build to Styles trying to hit the Styles Clash and how well Sydal has scouted it._

*2/3 Falls Match
Chris Hero vs "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson - **** 1/2*
_Anyone who seriously thinks Hero isn't on the level of Danielson as far as wrestling ability needs to go watch this match right now, just awesome stuff all around from the limb work to how it builds on how Hero needs to get more agressive to put down the high caliber talent being brought into IWA (as Hero has been on a long losing streak), Arik Cannon's role in the match was a nice use of talent as well (and no he doesn't interfere thankfully). My only 2 true complaints are the finish of the 3rd fall is lame, and Ian has to yap for another 5 minutes after the match again._

*IWA: MS Heavyweight Title Match
Petey Williams (c) vs CM Punk - ****
_Williams is another guy I just don't like watching at all and everything he does just looks megafake, lame and or goofy. This wouldn't have been a "great" match either way but without the "Williams factor" as I plan to call it, I probably could have gotten away with saying it was good._

*Overall Show Rating - *** (Good)*
_First disk of the show is pretty crap IMO aside from Strong/Cannon, but Disk 2 more than makes up for the shows weak start._​


----------



## -Mystery-

Gabe pisses me off. I was going to buy Bret and Jericho's books but he's not selling them any more.


----------



## KeepItFresh

I got Phenominal Invasion 2. Decent show, but it was nowhere as good as that.


----------



## Claymore

-Mystery- said:


> Gabe pisses me off. I was going to buy Bret and Jericho's books but he's not selling them any more.


Tell me about it, you wait for a % of sale in hope to pick up some non-ROH items at a good price. Then all of a sudden they are no longer in...


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

I don't see what everyone was bitching about when the live reports of MMII were coming in where they said that Davey Richards/Pac was terrible. I just saw it now and thought that match was pretty good. Sure it wasn't amazing or anything but it was good. I guess some fans want 393489327490 high spots to begin every match. stupid asses.


----------



## Spartanlax

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> I don't see what everyone was bitching about when the live reports of MMII were coming in where they said that Davey Richards/Pac was terrible. I just saw it now and thought that match was pretty good. Sure it wasn't amazing or anything but it was good. *I guess some fans want 393489327490 high spots to begin every match. stupid asses*.


I resent this statement, and you really should have thought more before making it. First off, I am one of the people who thought the match was terrible, and it was. Perhaps it didn't appear that way because of, *gasp*, heavy editing?! The fact that you said fans expect tons of high spots to begin each match is weird to me, since that match DID start, continue with, and end in tons of high spots, which means they definitely edited the match heavily. ROH always edits matches when they need to, such as Corino/Delirious from whatever show they wrestled in last October/November (wow, already been a year?). Calling me and everyone else that thought the match sucked 'stupid asses' was pretty damn stupid.


----------



## JD13

Those CHIKARA covers are fantastic as usual, especialy the Jack Kirby style cover for Bruised.


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion

Does it bother anyone else that they edit matches? 
I don't care if the match sucks, I want to see the full complete match. It's probably just me though.


----------



## KeepItFresh

If it's super bad they better edit it. 

They better not start touching up great matches just to look slightly better, though.


----------



## Platt

I don't mind small edits the sort that unless you saw the match live you wouldn't notice but i hate when they cut big chunks out of matches thats one of the reason why i struggle to get into Dragon Gate every match seems to have been butchered.


----------



## watts63

Platt said:


> I don't mind small edits the sort that unless you saw the match live you wouldn't notice but i hate when they cut big chunks out of matches thats one of the reason why i struggle to get into Dragon Gate every match seems to have been butchered.


Yeah but they do it to keep it under 2 hours for their TV show so I'm cool with them editing the matches. Only thing that piss me off about Dragon Gate is that they didn't air Chris Bosh matches & El Generico's PWG title match.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

Spartanlax said:


> I resent this statement, and you really should have thought more before making it. First off, I am one of the people who thought the match was terrible, and it was. Perhaps it didn't appear that way because of, *gasp*, heavy editing?! The fact that you said fans expect tons of high spots to begin each match is weird to me, since that match DID start, continue with, and end in tons of high spots, which means they definitely edited the match heavily. ROH always edits matches when they need to, such as Corino/Delirious from whatever show they wrestled in last October/November (wow, already been a year?). Calling me and everyone else that thought the match sucked 'stupid asses' was pretty damn stupid.



Okay I see, my bad. I'll man up and apologize for insulting anyone on this board since we all have our own opinions and shouldn't be crucified for them (unless someone starts something towards me). 

If that's the case then I don't like ROH editing their shit. I want them to be real and leave everything in regardless like the old ECW did. What did they edit out that made it such a bad match? what botches?

EDIT: Also while we're talking about MMII, my god how fuckin' awesome was Mori/Dragon? Good Lord was that good. Rabid crowd, excellent pyschology, stiff as fuck, Dragon's touch as nails, Mori was a beast. One of my favorite matches ever right there and even though I still need to see a lot more of '07 and I'm sure a lot of you have seen more of this year since you guys buy more wrestling than me, that is my match of the year 2007.


----------



## Spartanlax

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> Okay I see, my bad. I'll man up and apologize for insulting anyone on this board since we all have our own opinions and shouldn't be crucified for them (unless someone starts something towards me).
> 
> If that's the case then I don't like ROH editing their shit. I want them to be real and leave everything in regardless like the old ECW did. What did they edit out that made it such a bad match? what botches?
> 
> EDIT: Also while we're talking about MMII, my god how fuckin' awesome was Mori/Dragon? Good Lord was that good. Rabid crowd, excellent pyschology, stiff as fuck, Dragon's touch as nails, Mori was a beast. One of my favorite matches ever right there and even though I still need to see a lot more of '07 and I'm sure a lot of you have seen more of this year since you guys buy more wrestling than me, that is my match of the year 2007.


No problem man, all's forgiven, not many people realize ROH edit their matches when they think they need to. By the way, AWESOME us of man up, haha. I can't remember specific botches and stuff, but I just watched Richards/Pac on DVD and I definitely know they edited out a lot of Pac's useless/pointless/random flips. I mean at one point in the match Pac did five flips/rolls before dropkicking Richards, and it just made everyone go "What the fuck?!"

Mori/Dragon was awesome, couldn't agree more, but I actually prefer their third match that just happened at GBHVI Night 2. It was more intense, more story-driven, and completely balls-to-the-wall action. Some of the shots Mori gave Dragon were scary. People who loved Mori/Dragon I are going to go crazy for Mori/Dragon III when it comes out on DVD>


----------



## McQueen

I just watched it for the first time in over a year but I'm officially adding ROH vs CZW Cage of Death to my ***** match listing.

That was actually just as, if not more exciting watching it this time around.


----------



## Spartanlax

^Awesome! I LOVE seeing people give that match the full five, because I honestly think it's the best match in ROH history. Such emotion from both the wrestlers and the fans, with such a simple but effective story. CZW controls the first half due to a turn by Danielson, and them being more hardcore-based, until ROH makes it's big comeback with Homicide. Plus, Ace Steel KILLING Hero with a trash can shot mid-sentence is one of my favorite moments ever.

Speaking of classic matches, Jun Akiyama vs Kenta Kobashi from 2003 is my favorite match at the moment, and the definiton of 'epic'. Kobashi starts bleeding internally about halfway through the match because of a suplex off the apron to the floor, and not only continues the match, but takes an Exploder from the top to the floor, as well as many more suplexes. Amazing, amazing match.


----------



## Blasko

Am I the only one that would by a Bryan Danielson bath robe in a heart beat? 

I mean, the idea is genius, it'd be ROH.com's best seller...


----------



## Master of Spike

ROH Live In Tokyo 2007 Review:

1. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Kotaro Suzuki - *** 1/2
2. Shuhei Taniguchi vs. Akihiko Ito - ** 3/4
3. Jimmy Rave vs. B.J. Whitmer - ** 1/4
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki - **** 1/2
5. Roderick Strong vs. Delirious (Fight Without Honor) - ***1/2
6. Jay Briscoe, Mark Briscoe & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Matt Sydal, Ricky Marvin & Atsushi Aoki - *** 3/4
7. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match) - *** 3/4


*Overall: *** 1/2*


----------



## McQueen

Spartanlax said:


> Plus, Ace Steel KILLING Hero with a trash can shot mid-sentence is one of my favorite moments ever.
> 
> Speaking of classic matches, Jun Akiyama vs Kenta Kobashi from 2003 is my favorite match at the moment, and the definiton of 'epic'. Kobashi starts bleeding internally about halfway through the match because of a suplex off the apron to the floor, and not only continues the match, but takes an Exploder from the top to the floor, as well as many more suplexes. Amazing, amazing match.


That Akiyama/Kobashi match was from Departure 2004 and yeah it was a great match and a lot of fun but borderline ***** to me, got a little spot crazy at the end for me but I should rewatch that whole show sometime soon.

Honestly between his crazy ass promo and that Trash Can to Hero's head that was the best night of Ace's Career.

"I'VE GOT A COWBELL!" :lmao


----------



## Claymore

McQueen said:


> I just watched it for the first time in over a year but I'm officially adding ROH vs CZW Cage of Death to my ***** match listing.
> 
> That was actually just as, if not more exciting watching it this time around.


There is no doubt in my mind that the ROH vs CZW Cage of Death is *****

As Spartanlax said, that match just had emotional pouring out of it.


----------



## watts63

*PWG Roger Dorn Night*

*PWG World Champioship*
El Generico (c) vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen ***1/2

*Chris Bosh's Last Match in PWG*
Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. Matt & Nick Jackson ***1/4-***1/2 (Young Bucks: Future Tag Team Champs)

Tyler Black vs. Joey Ryan ***1/4

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Roderick Strong & PAC (c) vs. Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes ***1/4-***1/2 (Strong Murdered Romero With The CHOP OF DEATH~! Very Good Match With Two Big Botches)

Human Tornado vs. Ronin ***-***1/4

Tony Kozina vs. TJ Perkins ***1/4

Bino Gambino vs. Top Gun Talwar **1/4-**1/2​


----------



## Spartanlax

McQueen said:


> That Akiyama/Kobashi match was from Departure 2004 and yeah it was a great match and a lot of fun but borderline ***** to me, got a little spot crazy at the end for me but I should rewatch that whole show sometime soon.
> 
> Honestly between his crazy ass promo and that Trash Can to Hero's head that was the best night of Ace's Career.
> 
> "I'VE GOT A COWBELL!" :lmao


Ah, 2004? Always thought it was '03....I guess I'm thinking of Kobashi/Misawa being in '03. It DID get spot crazy with that huge suplex contest they had, haha, but I loved every second of it and just had to give it the full five...Kobashi sold that front chancery choke SO well. I'm marking out over a FRONT CHANCERY for Christ's sake, lol.

The best part of the crazy-ass promo was he said 'it started at Dragon Gate Challenge of August last year'...just absolutely so far off the mark, lmao. Like, wrong year, wrong show, wrong date, wrong everything...but it's Ace Steel and a cowbell, so PROMO OF THE YEAR!


----------



## Blasko

Ace Steel is fucking CRAZY. 

He's SO CRAZY, he rewrote when the fued started AND got away with it.


----------



## bmxmadb53

IWA-MS Revenge Served Cold arrived a couple days ago. My ROH order has yet to arrive.  I ordered it over the last weekend. I'm currently watching KOTDM 2001.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blasko- said:


> Ace Steel is fucking CRAZY.
> 
> He's SO CRAZY, he rewrote when the fued started AND got away with it.


Ace Steel's gotta a cowbell, he can do whatever the FUCK he wants! I loved that match, I was there live and the emotion and hate shown towards CZW was off the charts to the point where CZW had the upper hand, plastic bottles were being thrown, trash, etc. I actually got nailed in the head by one...but that's not the point. I'm glad that the match came off as great on DVD as it did live.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Motor City Madness '07*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Jay & Mark Briscoe (c) vs. Austin Aries & M-Dogg 20 ***1/2

*ROH World Championship*
Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. Erick Stevens ***1/4

*Street Fight*
Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans ***

BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Nigel McGuinness **3/4

El Generico vs. Naomichi Marufuji ***1/2

Chris Hero vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***1/2

*Four Corner Survival; Winner Gets ROH World Title Shot*
Erick Stevens vs. Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong vs. Delirious ***-***1/4 (This Was Supposed To Be A Corner Survival But This Ended Up Being A Four Way Fray)

Bryan Danielson vs. Chasyn Rance DUD (Rance Died Too Fast :no

Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny King *1/2 (Oh My God! Dragon Killed Kenny! Gabe, You Bastard! :no

Mitch Franklin & Alex Payne vs. Kenny King & Chasyn Rance **1/2 (Bring YRR Back!)

Davey Richards vs. Silas Young **1/2 (Young Looked Promising)​


----------



## ROH

New PWG review up and such.


----------



## huthutraul

Highspots is selling a 8 dvd collection of MLW for $34.99. Is anyone familiar with MLW, because 8 dvds for 35 bucks is a great deal and it looks like it is worth picking up.


----------



## Claymore

Here is a quick message for any CHIKARA fans out there looking for a chance to win some free stuff...



> For the month of November, we're giving loyal CHIKARA fans the chance to win some cool stuff! We're going to give away shirts, DVD's and probably a frisbee or two to randomly selected participants in our Favorite Finishers contest! Here's all you have to do. Make a list of your favorite CHIKARA finishers - maybe your Top 5 or Top 10 - and send them over to Leonard F. Chikarason. Some lucky entrants are going to get a box full o' free stuff, and next month, we'll count down the top vote-getters on our 3rd Pod-Per-View! Just click the link below and send your entry off to the offices now!


Here is my list that I quickly put together if anyone is interested....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoUWZsPB47c


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Claymore said:


> Here is a quick message for any CHIKARA fans out there looking for a chance to win some free stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my list that I quickly put together if anyone is interested....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoUWZsPB47c


Awesome video man, I was surprised the Omega Driver (I hate calling it the awful waffle) wasn't number 1 until I saw that nasty Hero's Welcome that Hero delievered to Ricochet.


----------



## watts63

huthutraul said:


> Highspots is selling a 8 dvd collection of MLW for $34.99. Is anyone familiar with MLW, because 8 dvds for 35 bucks is a great deal and it looks like it is worth picking up.


Don't buy any MLW dvds. Trust me, that promotion was very disappointing.


----------



## JD13

watts63 said:


> Don't buy any MLW dvds. Trust me, that promotion was very disappointing.


It wasnt that bad, It was just another promotion living off ECWs legacy.


----------



## tom .p.

im looking to buy a hardcore ppv and have heard czw king of the deathmatch tournaments are good , which are the best ones and are there any to avoid?
tom​


----------



## lizmark

tom .p. said:


> im looking to buy a hardcore ppv and have heard czw king of the deathmatch tournaments are good , which are the best ones and are there any to avoid?
> tom​


1., 2. & 3. are the best.


----------



## Spartanlax

Actually, the CZW deathmatch tournaments are called Tournament Of Death, while IWA:MS has King Of The Deathmatches. Anyway, I'd say the absolute best CZW Tournament Of Death is TOD 3, lots of great deathmatches and a sick moment when Sexxxy Eddy gets a nasty cut on his wrist and literally shoots blood out. TOD 4 is probably second best. Also check out IWA:MS King Of The Deathmatches 2003.


----------



## JD13

Ive just made a second order on a bunch of dvds from everyones favourite supermod Platt. His prices are reasonable, his dvds are high quality, he has a good selection and delivery is quick. He comes highly recomended by me.

Also i just placed an order from IVP videos:

AAA 07/15/2007 July 15th 2007 (2 Discs)
AJPW 07/01/2007 July 1st 2007
Best of Abdullah the Butcher
Best of Alex Shelley V.1
Best of Bruiser Brody
Best of Bruiser Brody in Puerto Rico
Best of Doug Williams (IVP/buythematch.com Custom Comp)
Best of Florida V.01
Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC V.2
Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC V.3
Best of Megumi Kudo V.3
Best of Portland V.01
Best of Ricky Marvin (IVP/Buythematch.com Custom Comp)
Best of St. Louis V.01
British Wrestling Classics V.05
British Wrestling Classics V.10
NJPW 01/04/2007 January 4th 2007 (2 Discs)
NJPW 04/13/2007 April 13th 2007 (2 Discs)
NJPW 07/11/2007 July 11th 2007
NJPW 08/12/2007 August 12th 2007 (2 Discs)
NOAH 07/15/2007 July 15th 2007 (2 Discs)
Toryumon 07/01/2007 July 1st 2007 (2 Discs)

Now i have no money :no:


----------



## Obfuscation

JD13 said:


> Ive just made a second order on a bunch of dvds from everyones favourite supermod Platt. His prices are reasonable, his dvds are high quality, he has a good selection and delivery is quick. He comes highly recomended by me.
> 
> Also i just placed an order from IVP videos:
> 
> AAA 07/15/2007 July 15th 2007 (2 Discs)
> AJPW 07/01/2007 July 1st 2007
> Best of Abdullah the Butcher
> *Best of Alex Shelley V.1*
> Best of Bruiser Brody
> Best of Bruiser Brody in Puerto Rico
> Best of Doug Williams (IVP/buythematch.com Custom Comp)
> Best of Florida V.01
> Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC V.2
> Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC V.3
> Best of Megumi Kudo V.3
> Best of Portland V.01
> Best of Ricky Marvin (IVP/Buythematch.com Custom Comp)
> Best of St. Louis V.01
> British Wrestling Classics V.05
> British Wrestling Classics V.10
> NJPW 01/04/2007 January 4th 2007 (2 Discs)
> NJPW 04/13/2007 April 13th 2007 (2 Discs)
> NJPW 07/11/2007 July 11th 2007
> NJPW 08/12/2007 August 12th 2007 (2 Discs)
> NOAH 07/15/2007 July 15th 2007 (2 Discs)
> Toryumon 07/01/2007 July 1st 2007 (2 Discs)
> 
> Now i have no money :no:


I wouldn't mind seeing a review on that one, tbh. A best of Alex Shelley has to be stellar.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

watts63 said:


> *ROH Motor City Madness '07*
> 
> *ROH World Tag Team Championship*
> Jay & Mark Briscoe (c) vs. Austin Aries & M-Dogg 20 ***1/2
> 
> *ROH World Championship*
> Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. Erick Stevens ***1/4
> 
> *Street Fight*
> Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans ***
> 
> BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Nigel McGuinness **3/4
> 
> El Generico vs. Naomichi Marufuji ***1/2
> 
> Chris Hero vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***1/2
> 
> *Four Corner Survival; Winner Gets ROH World Title Shot*
> Erick Stevens vs. Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong vs. Delirious ***-***1/4 (This Was Supposed To Be A Corner Survival But This Ended Up Being A Four Way Fray)
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. Chasyn Rance DUD (Rance Died Too Fast :no
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny King *1/2 (Oh My God! Dragon Killed Kenny! Gabe, You Bastard! :no
> 
> Mitch Franklin & Alex Payne vs. Kenny King & Chasyn Rance **1/2 (Bring YRR Back!)
> 
> Davey Richards vs. Silas Young **1/2 (Young Looked Promising)​



wow, only 3.5 stars for generico marifuji? I agree for the most part but jacobs hero was i would have rated lower, and generico fuji higher. Havent seen the tape yet, but i was there.


----------



## -Mystery-

*CZW TOD: Fast Forward*
1. Ryan McBride vs. WHACKS vs. Greg Excellent - *3/4
2. CJ O'Doyle vs. Jon Dahmer - **1/4
3. Weapons Match - Hellaware Assassin vs. Brain Damage - **3/4
4. 4 Corners Of Pain - Scotty Vortekz vs. Danny Demanto - **3/4
5. Barbed Wire Tables, Lightubes, and Staple Gun Match - Diehard Dustin Lee vs. Danny Havoc - N/R
6. Pane of Glass and Lightubes Match - JC Bailey vs. Drake Younger - ***
7. Niles Young vs. Sabian vs. Drew Gulak - **3/4 
8. Iron Man Title Match - DJ Hyde vs. Steve "Monsta" Mack - **3/4
9. CZW World Title Match - Homicide vs. Ruckus - ***1/4 (Only in CZW do you have move tributes to Chris Benoit)
10. Ultraviolent Underground Title Match 4 Way Elimination - Fans Brings The Weapons - Scotty Vortekz vs. JC Bailey vs. Danny Havoc vs. Brain Damage - ****

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## mrchrisieclass

Frontiers of Honor 2

When was this event? i bought it from the vip section and i cant find a date for when it happend

cheers, will rep


----------



## -Mystery-

mrchrisieclass said:


> Frontiers of Honor 2
> 
> When was this event? i bought it from the vip section and i cant find a date for when it happend
> 
> cheers, will rep


Don't have an exact date but it happened in mid-August of 2006.


----------



## Platt

mrchrisieclass said:


> Frontiers of Honor 2
> 
> When was this event? i bought it from the vip section and i cant find a date for when it happend
> 
> cheers, will rep


If i remember right it was the week after Unified Friday August 18th


----------



## mrchrisieclass

cheers for the help guys

Platt i have to spread b4 i can rep u again


----------



## JD13

Hailsabin said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a review on that one, tbh. A best of Alex Shelley has to be stellar.


I will post my thoughts whenever i get around to watching it.


----------



## watts63

My new PWG dvds has finally came by UPS today. Will give reviews tonight.


----------



## -Mystery-

watts63 said:


> My new PWG dvds has finally came by UPS today. Will give reviews tonight.


I hate you, I truly do. Where the fuck are my PWG DVDs? Fucking Veterans Day....


----------



## bmxmadb53

-Mystery- said:


> I hate you, I truly do. Where the fuck are my PWG DVDs? Fucking Veterans Day....


Clearly Russo's Fault.


----------



## Obfuscation

JD13 said:


> I will post my thoughts whenever i get around to watching it.


(Y) Nice, hopefully it comes off excellent.


----------



## StraightEdge

So, Yeah, Im Suppose to be getting a Payoff from my Work sometime this week, so some Money should be running soon  Anyway, My Plan is to spend some of the money on ROH DVDs. 

K, So Here's the Plan, Im Thinking of Getting 12 DVDs with the next "Buy 3 Get One Free Sale", 8 from 2007 (After SCOH II), and 4 from Pre 2007, I Need Help picking the 8 DVDs from 2007, Im Thinking...
-"Good Times, Great Memories"
-"Respect is Earned"
-"Driven"
-"Live In Toyko"
-"Death Before Dishonor V Night 1"
-"Death Before Dishonor V Night 2"
-"Manhattan Mayhem II"
-"Caged Rage"

Is That List ok? If Not, How Can I Make it Better? *REP* for Help.


----------



## watts63

StraightEdge said:


> So, Yeah, Im Suppose to be getting a Payoff from my Work sometime this week, so some Money should be running soon  Anyway, My Plan is to spend some of the money on ROH DVDs.
> 
> K, So Here's the Plan, Im Thinking of Getting 12 DVDs with the next "Buy 3 Get One Free Sale", 8 from 2007 (After SCOH II), and 4 from Pre 2007, I Need Help picking the 8 DVDs from 2007, Im Thinking...
> -"Good Times, Great Memories"
> -"Respect is Earned"
> -"Driven"
> -"Live In Toyko"
> -"Death Before Dishonor V Night 1"
> -"Death Before Dishonor V Night 2"
> -"Manhattan Mayhem II"
> -"Caged Rage"
> 
> Is That List ok? If Not, How Can I Make it Better? *REP* for Help.


Just take off Caged Rage & replace it with (what 07 show you don't have?) & you'll be fine.


----------



## StraightEdge

watts63 said:


> Just take off Caged Rage & replace it with GTGM & you'll be fine.


Thanks, But I Aleady Got "Good Times, Great Memories" on there, Should I Still Replace "Caged Rage" With something else?


----------



## watts63

StraightEdge said:


> Thanks, But I Aleady Got "Good Times, Great Memories" on there, Should I Still Replace "Caged Rage" With something else?


Do you have Fifth Year Festival Liverpool and/or Finale?

*PWG After School Special*

*PWG Championship*
Kevin Steen © vs. Chris Bosh ***1/4 (BOSH GOT SCREWED BY A DIRTY ASS MEXICAN~!)

*Grudge Match*
Scorpio Sky vs. Scott Lost ***1/2

*Technical Wrestling Masters! (That's What It Said On The DVD Case)*
Joey Ryan vs. Chris Hero ***3/4

Excalibur, Disco Machine & Ronin vs. Quicksilver, Top Gun Talwar & Hook Bomberry **

Alex Shelley vs. TJ Perkins ***-***1/4

*PWG Tag Team Championship*
Human Tornado & El Generico © vs. Super Dragon & Davey Richards ***3/4-**** (Best PWG Opener Ever)

*Funny Promos By Chris Bosh, Chris Hero & Kevin Steen
Top Gun Talwar Gets Fucked By A Bear…There’s No Way I Can Make This Up*​


----------



## wwefanatic411

Does anyone else feel like the ending of Cabana/Punk at FIP Payback took away from the match? They were having a real solid match w/ a great blend of humor, action, pure wrestling, and a great deal of emotion. Then theres about 588033738 run ins and it ends w/ Azriel getting the last laugh. What a buzzkill. It would have been better off if Fast Eddie came in and took out Azriel and the match continued. Thoughts?


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> Do you have Fifth Year Festival Liverpool and/or Finale?
> 
> *PWG After School Special*
> 
> *PWG Championship*
> Kevin Steen © vs. Chris Bosh ***1/4 (BOSH GOT SCREWED BY A DIRTY ASS MEXICAN~!)
> 
> *Grudge Match*
> Scorpio Sky vs. Scott Lost ***1/2
> 
> *Technical Wrestling Masters! (That's What It Said On The DVD Case)*
> Joey Ryan vs. Chris Hero ***3/4
> 
> Excalibur, Disco Machine & Ronin vs. Quicksilver, Top Gun Talwar & Hook Bomberry **
> 
> Alex Shelley vs. TJ Perkins ***-***1/4
> 
> *PWG Tag Team Championship*
> Human Tornado & El Generico © vs. Super Dragon & Davey Richards ***3/4-**** (Best PWG Opener Ever)
> 
> *Funny Promos By Chris Bosh, Chris Hero & Kevin Steen
> Top Gun Talwar Gets Fucked By A Bear…There’s No Way I Can Make This Up*​


(Y) at the opening match. That tag titles match and Hero/Claudio from Crusin for a Bruisn are the best openers in PWG history. Bar none.

:lmao TOP GUN TALWAR AND THE COKED OUT BEAR!

*Random Chikara Ratings*:

Eddie Kingston vs Larry Sweeney (II 06 Night 2)-**1/2
Team FIST vs Incoherence(II 06 Night 2)-**3/4-***

Kingston/Swenney was a good brawl, insane ending. People who have seen it know what I am talking about. FIST's match was ok. Incoherence was good, just FIST was way off that night. They get gripe sometimes and that match was a good reason why. Checking out Shane Storm vs Gran Akuma-MASK vs MASK atm. I heard really good things about it.


----------



## watts63

*PWG European Vacation: Germany*

*PWG Tag Team Championship*
Super Dragon & Davey Richards © vs. El Generico & Quicksilver ****-****1/4

*PWG Championship*
Joey Ryan © vs. Emil Sitoci **

*#1 Contender’s Match*
Chris Bosh vs. Kevin Steen ***-***1/4

AJ Styles vs. Jonny Storm ***

Scorpio Sky vs. Steve Douglas *1/2

Frankie Kazarian vs. Scott Lost vs. Jody Fleisch vs. Steve Allison *1/2 (Germans Really Hate TNA Because They Were Chanted “Fuck TNA” Every Chance They Got)

Ricky Reyes vs. Baron Von Hagen *1/2

Excalibur, Disco Machine & Ronin vs. Top Gun Talwar, Tommy End & Tengkwa *1/4-*1/2

*Top Gun Talwar & AJ Styles Together in A Promo Was Very Awkward & Funny*​


----------



## Obfuscation

*Chikara Running In The Red*:

*Mask vs Mask*: Shane Storm vs Gran Akuma-****

Really good match up here. Not the smoothest in some parts but overall they really worked hard in it and it told one hell of a story. I can say that this match is pretty much worth buying the show for.


----------



## watts63

I just watched a segment on PWG Uncanny X-Mas & it was the Santa Klaus (Dino Winwood) "shoot" interview. It was short but it contained the funniest christmas song I ever heard & it was called "Low Ki Klaus". Here's some small example of the song:

*“I’ll Chop You When Your Sleeping
I’ll Kick You When Your Awake
I’ll, Ki-Crush You When Your Good or Bad, Hey, Over There, There’s Your Dad, KI-CRUSH~!”*

I was LMAO. Also this isn't the first time Dino makes fun of Low Ki

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoZL73ea-IU

PWG definetly missed the boat on a Dino/Low Ki segment for ASW V. It would have been a classic.


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> *PWG European Vacation: Germany*
> 
> *PWG Tag Team Championship*
> Super Dragon & Davey Richards © vs. El Generico & Quicksilver ****-****1/4​


WAIT until you see STEEN and generico vs Dragon/Richards, it's fucking awesome.


----------



## Claymore

Quick question for any of the UK folk out there....

Is anyone still waiting for their Buy 3 Get 1 Free order?...Usually ROH come within a week, but this order is taking slightly longer. I'm not really worried about it, as I'm sure I will get it in some time. Was just wondering if anyone was in the same situation...


----------



## Platt

Claymore said:


> Quick question for any of the UK folk out there....
> 
> Is anyone still waiting for their Buy 3 Get 1 Free order?...Usually ROH come within a week, but this order is taking slightly longer. I'm not really worried about it, as I'm sure I will get it in some time. Was just wondering if anyone was in the same situation...


Mine arrived this morning


----------



## -GP-

watts63 said:


> Also this isn't the first time Dino makes fun of Low Ki
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoZL73ea-IU


"...he's always angry."
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

repped!


----------



## watts63

*PWG Uncanny X-Mas*

*#1 Contender’s Match*
Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ***1/2

*PWG Tag Team Championship*
Chris Bosh & Scott Lost © vs. Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes ***1/4

Colt Cabana vs. Spanky ***-***1/4 (WHY MOSES WHY?! lol)

*PWG Championship*
Super Dragon © vs. Jonny Storm ***1/2-***3/4 (The Birth of Super Dragon II)

Scorpio Sky & Quicksilver vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico ***1/4-***1/2

Chris Hero vs. Austin Aries ***1/2

Christopher Daniels vs. Tony Stradlin **3/4-***

*Ballard Bros. Re-Instatement Match*
Ronin & Human Tornado vs. Excalibur & Top Gun Talwar **1/2

*Probably The Greatest Segment in PWG History Between Top Gun Talwar & Kevin Steen
Dino Winwood AKA Santa Klaus “Shoot” Interview: LOL At The Low-Ki Klaus Song
“I’ll Chop You When Your Sleeping
I’ll Kick You When Your Awake
I’ll, Ki-Crush You When Your Good or Bad, Hey, Over There, There’s Your Dad, KI-CRUSH~!”
Kevin Steen on El Generico: "You See This Shirt, Stewie Says You Suck! YOU SUCK!*​


----------



## Blasko

Greatest gif...EVER.


----------



## T-C

-Blasko- said:


> Greatest gif...EVER.


Oh I beg to differ.




























And the all time champion:


----------



## McQueen

OMG! T-C & -Blasko- gif's like those are the reason I love you guys (no ****). :side:

I probably shouldn't say this after that semi-homoerotic comment but that Hard Gay gif is awesome.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> I probably shouldn't say this after that semi-homoerotic comment but that Hard Gay gif is awesome.


 Danshoku Dino >>>>>>>> Hard Gay

:agree:


----------



## McQueen

TENRYU Hard Gay > All gods ever concieved.


----------



## T-C

Angelic, blonde, singing Kawada > life.


----------



## Blasko

Kawada dancing in a speedo > Religion.


----------



## T-C

-Blasko- said:


> Kawada dancing in a speedo > Religion.


When the frick did that happen???

I give you the photo that will bring happiness to everyones life who ever views it.









And another for the road.


----------



## McQueen

T-C said:


>


Attention Dragon Gate: New bXb dancer FOUND!


----------



## Blasko

T-C said:


> When the frick did that happen???


 RG was dancing/Singing, Kawada joined. 

I wish it was still up on Youtube...


----------



## Platt

-Blasko- said:


> Greatest gif...EVER.


A young Morishima :lmao


----------



## T-C

-Blasko- said:


> RG was dancing/Singing, Kawada joined.
> 
> I wish it was still up on Youtube...


That sounds like it may well trump anything that has been previously mentioned. I must find this somewhere. I consider it a quest to find the holy grail, to find the pinnacle of Kawada in HUSTLE. For this quest I will require an adventure hat.









Now I am ready to commence the quest. Wish me luck fellas.


----------



## JD13

I dont know what you guys are smoking, but i want some.


----------



## tom .p.

could anyone please give me ratings for fmw king of the deathmatch? thanks
tom


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> I just watched a segment on PWG Uncanny X-Mas & it was the Santa Klaus (Dino Winwood) "shoot" interview. It was short but it contained the funniest christmas song I ever heard & it was called "Low Ki Klaus". Here's some small example of the song:
> 
> *“I’ll Chop You When Your Sleeping
> I’ll Kick You When Your Awake
> I’ll, Ki-Crush You When Your Good or Bad, Hey, Over There, There’s Your Dad, KI-CRUSH~!”*
> 
> I was LMAO. Also this isn't the first time Dino makes fun of Low Ki
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoZL73ea-IU
> 
> PWG definetly missed the boat on a Dino/Low Ki segment for ASW V. It would have been a classic.


I love that video, "Now you've done it! *goes into Ki stance* * Someone throws a can at the wall* "What the fuck was that?"


----------



## Blasko

T-C said:


> That sounds like it may well trump anything that has been previously mentioned. I must find this somewhere. I consider it a quest to find the holy grail, to find the pinnacle of Kawada in HUSTLE. For this quest I will require an adventure hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am ready to commence the quest. Wish me luck fellas.


 :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

@JD- I don't know about T-C or McQueen, but I'm clean as of now. :agree:


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blasko- said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> @JD- I don't know about T-C or McQueen, *but I'm clean as of now.* :agree:


That's impossible! See I missed all the fun stuff....damn school...


----------



## McQueen

JD13 said:


> I dont know what you guys are smoking, but i want some.


I was up all night coughing so I hardly got any sleep so that's my explanation.

I watched disk 4 of the "Keith_h WON MOTY" compilation graciously provided by MrPaiMei today, might be the best disk of wrestling I've ever seen.

1992 MOTY: AJPW: Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas vs Kenta Kobashi & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi - ***** (best crowd ever)
1993 MOTY: AJW: Manami Toyota & Toshiyo Yamada vs Dynamite Kansai & Mayumi Ozaki - *****
1994 MOTY: WWF: Shawn Micheals vs Razor Ramon (Ladder Match) - *****
1994 Bonus match: AJPW: Mitsuharu Misawa vs Toshiaki Kawada - *****

Awesome stuff.


----------



## Blasko

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> That's impossible! See I missed all the fun stuff....damn school...


 Actually, I'm very clean. Aside from a few sleeping pills and drinking every now and then, I'm fine. 

:agree:


----------



## T-C

I'm as high as a kite. No drugs though, purely down to HUSTLE. I have come across a Kawada/Takada duet during THE QUEST~!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qqZviI9XWk


----------



## Blasko

Double post? Sorry. But I needed to post this for T-C and the other people who love Kawada....

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/yoshio+kojima/video/x2rhvq_vs_fun


----------



## watts63

T-C said:


> I'm as high as a kite. No drugs though, purely down to HUSTLE. I have come across a Kawada/Takada duet during THE QUEST~!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qqZviI9XWk


I have now officially saw everything I need to see on earth.


----------



## McQueen

I officially need to start watching HUSTLE. That was pretty great tbh.


----------



## T-C

-Blasko- said:


> Double post? Sorry. But I needed to post this for T-C and the other people who love Kawada....
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/yoshio+kojima/video/x2rhvq_vs_fun


Holy fuck, I love you (possibly a little ****).

That may be the greatest thing I ever saw ever, all time, all my life.


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> Double post? Sorry. But I needed to post this for T-C and the other people who love Kawada....
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/yoshio+kojima/video/x2rhvq_vs_fun


Only Akira Taue being a part of that duet could top that. :lmao


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> I officially need to start watching HUSTLE. That was pretty great tbh.


 I would agree, but I want to watch more SPWC. 

Lake Monster vs Combat Toyota + Table vs Step Ladder = MOTY.


----------



## McQueen

SPWC is pretty great as well.

I heard that the Table vs Ladder match actually goes a full hour but i've only found a 40 second clip.


----------



## Platt

Does anyone know much about the WAR promotion? I watched a couple of matches from the 05 J Cup last night and noticed there was no commentary is this something they had on all there shows? and does anyone know where to pick up some of there shows ivp only has 3 or 4


----------



## Blasko

The bridge spot from Lake Monster/Combat is still stuck in my head. 

Also, I showed you Misawa Teacher. Taue was the creepy teacher with a Barret!


----------



## McQueen

Taue does creepy in style, much like the delightful T-Bag from Prison Break.



Platt said:


> Does anyone know much about the WAR promotion? I watched a couple of matches from the 05 J Cup last night and noticed there was no commentary is this something they had on all there shows? and does anyone know where to pick up some of there shows ivp only has 3 or 4


WAR is all about Tenryu, and thats not a bad thing. Haven't seen much of that particular promotion aside from some Tenryu matches and a couple fantastic Jericho vs Ultimo Dragon matches from '95.


----------



## T-C

Did anyone ever beat the ladder for the title in DDT?

Did the dogs pin over it count?


----------



## Blasko

T-C said:


> Did anyone ever beat the ladder for the title in DDT?
> 
> Did the dogs pin over it count?


 Reminds me to pick up King of DDT DVDs for X-mas...

DINO GREATNESS~!


----------



## T-C

Dammit the ladder got jobbed again.

I think thats the third time a ladder has won and lost the ironman title now.

And if you were wondering the sausage dogs pin on a ladder did count and the dog was the ironman champion aswell.

Has anyone seen the Marufuji/Dino interaction?


----------



## Blasko

T-C said:


> Has anyone seen the Marufuji/Dino interaction?


Which one? The Gay **** Crown incident or their tag match in DDT?


----------



## T-C

-Blasko- said:


> Which one? The Gay **** Crown incident or their tag match in DDT?


The tag match.

I am intrigued about the **** Crown though.


----------



## McQueen

Well, Marufuji is the only man to hold all of the "*G*ay *H*omo *C*rown" Titles :$


----------



## T-C

AAAAAH now I get the joke.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blasko- said:


> Double post? Sorry. But I needed to post this for T-C and the other people who love Kawada....
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/yoshio+kojima/video/x2rhvq_vs_fun


i want to marry you Blasko. of course Kawada will be the wedding singer.

have you seen the one where there's at least 6 other people all dancing with them? same bit i bet, but just more people.


----------



## T-C

I just rewatched Sasaki vs Kobashi for the first time since watching it originally and I have to say that it has to be right up there with the most overrated matches of all time.

Why the fuck is Kobashi doing topes and lucha arm drags?

Why the hell is Sasaki busting out top-rope frankensteiners?

The chop fest just got annoying after the first 30 seconds, and at about the 2 minute mark I felt like stopping watching. By the 5 minute mark I felt a tear come out.

This was just a huge spotfest. I did however enjoy the Northern Lights Bomb on the outside spot, and Kobashi ate it like a hero, however with everything else that went on around it, it didn't feel as important as it should have.

The main thing that this match proved to me is how much better Kawada is than Kobashi, considering the 2000 match between Kawada and Sasaki when Sasaki was pretty shitty at the time but Kawada got a classic out of him. 

It also made me realise that Kobashi may just be really overrated.


----------



## ROH

^ I was really confused by the chops. They did barely any early, then did like 5 minutes of straight ones (which got boring after a while) then stopped, and did barely any chops after that. It seemed like they paused the match they were working, did 983953 chops, then pressed the play button on the match they were working before...


----------



## -Mystery-

I got my PWG and ROH DVDs in today. Now, I must find time to watch them. Thank God for Thanksgiving.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Mystery- said:


> I got my PWG and ROH DVDs in today. Now, I must find time to watch them. Thank God for Thanksgiving.


What shows did ya order?


----------



## -Mystery-

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> What shows did ya order?


*ROH*
-Driven
-DBD V
-MM II
-Caged Rage
-Motor City Madness 2007

*PWG*
-DDT 4
-Roger Dorn Night
-Giant-Size Annual #4
-Beyond The Thunderdome
-Enchantment Under The Sea
-Hollywood Globetrotters


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Mystery- said:


> *ROH*
> -Driven
> -DBD V
> -MM II
> -Caged Rage
> -Motor City Madness 2007
> 
> *PWG*
> -DDT 4
> -Roger Dorn Night
> -Giant-Size Annual #4
> -Beyond The Thunderdome
> -Enchantment Under The Sea
> -Hollywood Globetrotters


Great choices man.

I have a question about Chikara. I know the North Star Express used to wrestle in the promotion, but I haven't seen them in any recent shows. What happened to them?


----------



## SteveOnly

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Great choices man.
> 
> I have a question about Chikara. I know the North Star Express used to wrestle in the promotion, but I haven't seen them in any recent shows. What happened to them?


Darin Corbin
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=27780087

Ryan Cruz
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=14250292


----------



## -GP-

-Mystery- said:


> -Giant-Size Annual #4


I'll probably get this one.
Could you post a review or ratings when you watch it?


----------



## MrPaiMei

You NEED GSA#4. All you need to know is the triple main...
Dragon vs. Necro ***1/2
Steenerico vs. RoderPAC ****1/4
Dragon vs. Generico ****1/2 BEST MATCH IN PWG HISTORY


----------



## GenerationNeXt

SteveOnly said:


> Darin Corbin
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=27780087
> 
> Ryan Cruz
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=14250292


Thanks, but I was actually looking for why they left the promotion?


----------



## -GP-

MrPaiMei said:


> You NEED GSA#4. All you need to know is the triple main...
> Dragon vs. Necro ***1/2
> Steenerico vs. RoderPAC ****1/4
> Dragon vs. Generico ****1/2 BEST MATCH IN PWG HISTORY


Done deal!
Now all i need is the cash...maybe i can steal them...

I'll probably grab the OMEGA dvd from Highspots as well...anyone got a glimpse of it yet?
http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=17561


----------



## Blasko

Abby Kobayashi vs Takashi Sasaki 3/31/06, Kenzen's deathmatch. 

What can I say? **** 1/2. Second best death match I've seen (First being Kudo/Toyota) Too much sick spots, for the people t hat don't know what a Kenzan is.. .










Sasaki gets one STUCK in the back of his head, it gets all the way in and the ring crew can 't take it out. Sasaki IGNORES it and continues to go on for a good 5+ minutes and even takes a few shots in the process. Should be watched by all, Deathmatch fan or not.


----------



## MrPaiMei

You need the Kobayashi vs. Octopus Literal Deathmatch.


----------



## peep4life

-Mystery- said:


> *ROH*
> -Driven
> -DBD V
> -MM II
> -Caged Rage
> -Motor City Madness 2007
> 
> *PWG*
> -DDT 4
> -Roger Dorn Night
> -Giant-Size Annual #4
> -Beyond The Thunderdome
> -Enchantment Under The Sea
> -Hollywood Globetrotters


Thats a solid order, especially for the PWG, I was at all those shows besides the tag tournament and they are all great, especially GSA and HG they are both fantastic shows.


----------



## peep4life

MrPaiMei said:


> You NEED GSA#4. All you need to know is the triple main...
> Dragon vs. Necro ***1/2
> Steenerico vs. RoderPAC ****1/4
> Dragon vs. Generico ****1/2 BEST MATCH IN PWG HISTORY


I don't know if Dragon Generico is the best match in PWG history. We were all standing on our feet and the atmosphere was incredible, but they don't beat some of the Davey Richards/Super Dragon title defenses from last year, especially the one against Strong/Evans.
But any wrestling fan should by GSA it is a great show.


----------



## ROH

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Thanks, but I was actually looking for why they left the promotion?


I don't think anyone knows, tbh.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

ROH said:


> I don't think anyone knows, tbh.


Oh, that sucks. I was actually getting interested in them :sad:


----------



## King_Kash

anyone has WSX DVD? I heard few episodes are missing, is that true?


----------



## Platt

King_Kash said:


> anyone has WSX DVD? I heard few episodes are missing, is that true?


According to the description it includes all ten shows filmed including the one that never aired.


----------



## ROH

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Oh, that sucks. I was actually getting interested in them :sad:


They are an awesome babyface team, yeah. 

I think it's cos they're based around the Midwest and CHIKARA is based all the way up in Philly...


----------



## Platt

Can't remember who mentioned wanting to get it but Bret's book is back in stock on the ROH site.


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> Can't remember who mentioned wanting to get it but Bret's book is back in stock on the ROH site.


Yay! Time to buy it before the 25% off sale ends.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Mystery- said:


> Yay! Time to buy it before the 25% off sale ends.


Or before Gabe takes it off the site again lol.


----------



## Platt

Just need the Jericho one back now


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Platt said:


> Just need the Jericho one back now


I'm actually thinking of picking that one up when I get some cash...there is so much stuff I want right now.

MM2
Kingston t-shirt
X360 games

Being broke sucks


----------



## bmxmadb53

I know this isn't a dvd, but I really want Fire Pro Returns. Really Bad.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

bmxmadb53 said:


> I know this isn't a dvd, but I really want Fire Pro Returns. Really Bad.


For 20 bucks, I'd pick it up. IGN gave it a 7, seriously who the hell pissed IGN off this week?


----------



## watts63

Gamestop & EB Games is pissing me off because they don't even have the fucking game yet. I am about to explode right now.


----------



## -GP-

Jericho and Bret books are supposed to be really good in different ways.

Bret tells a lot of things and is dead serious, while Jericho takes it to a whole other level apparently, approaching Foley's more light-hearted and fun approach.

I'll probably hit Jericho's first and Bret's whenever i run out of reading material again (if ever)


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> Gamestop & EB Games is pissing me off because they don't even have the fucking game yet. I am about to explode right now.


Take a moveset out of Human Tornado's book, and pimp smack those mothafuckas!


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Take a moveset out of Human Tornado's book, and pimp smack those mothafuckas!


Them motherfuckers need to get their heads taken off with a Stan Hansen lariat.


----------



## KingKicks

bmxmadb53 said:


> I know this isn't a dvd, but I really want Fire Pro Returns. Really Bad.


I'm not surprised, best wrestling game of all time imo.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> Them motherfuckers need to get their heads taken off with a Stan Hansen lariat.


I would mark.


----------



## Sephiroth

Gabe apparently wants to pimp his own merch...



Gabe Sapolsky said:


> From the topic: "HOLY CRAP"
> 
> So I finally have some free time to catch up on DVDs. I'm going to relax and enjoy the final product of Manhattan Mayhem II, give "Man Up" another watch now that I've had some time to remove myself from the project and catch up on some FIP and NOAH that I've waited a while to watch. Anyway, I was planning a big topic next week after I had time to watch everything but after watching The Briscoes vs. Necro Butcher & Mad Man Pondo Bar Room Brawl from FIP International Impact Phase 2 I had to write something now.
> 
> This match is quite simply insane. It totally reminded me of a crazy ECW house show brawl from back in the glory days where everyone just went balls to the wall. I'm not going to book matches like this often, and some elements like light tubes I will never book again (this is another topic for another day and I will get to it in a week or two), but these four all deserve credit for going above and beyond the call of duty. They wanted to make this program something memorable in FIP when it started and this match seals the deal.


----------



## bmxmadb53

So I actualy just bought it off of amazon. Should arrive tuesday. !~!~!~!


----------



## watts63

bmxmadb53 said:


> So I actualy just bought it off of amazon. Should arrive tuesday. !~!~!~!


Lucky bastard.


----------



## El Conquistador

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Thanks, but I was actually looking for why they left the promotion?


From what I heard around the summer time, Corbin left IWA-MS to pursue other aspirations and goals. Kind of coincidental Cruz was released at the same time, but that's probably because Ian and Jim couldn't find a role for him.

As for CHIKARA, I'm not sure, but I'd assume Corbin's departure from all wrestling promotions would be related in some way.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

M.W. said:


> From what I heard around the summer time, Corbin left IWA-MS to pursue other aspirations and goals. Kind of coincidental Cruz was released at the same time, but that's probably because Ian and Jim couldn't find a role for him.
> 
> As for CHIKARA, I'm not sure, but I'd assume Corbin's departure from all wrestling promotions would be related in some way.


Thanks for the help man.


----------



## bmxmadb53

They left IWA-MS because they joined AAW. Same deal with Arik Cannon.


----------



## watts63

Oh yeah, has anybody seen AAW before?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> Oh yeah, has anybody seen AAW before?


I've heard of it and saw the infamous Jimmy Jacobs incident where he threw the IWA-MS Title in the trash can...I've got to get some IWA-MS shows where he was the champ..


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I've heard of it and saw the infamous Jimmy Jacobs incident where he threw the IWA-MS Title in the trash can...I've got to get some IWA-MS shows where he was the champ..


Yeah I saw that on youtube. Was that a legit shoot?

PS: I had been watching PWG shows with AJ Styles on it & I ask this question, why does Styles always call someone a ******?


----------



## bmxmadb53

watts63 said:


> Yeah I saw that on youtube. Was that a legit shoot?


100% Shoot. Danny Daniels's Brain Child. Pretty much explains the hatred. SMV now sells AAW dvds incase someone wants to check it out. I might buy one of em.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> Yeah I saw that on youtube. Was that a legit shoot?


I believe so, because I found a video on youtube it was at a IWA-MS show and it was a Q&A thing and they asked Fannin and Rotten about it, but I forgot what they said about the situation, but they were obviously pissed off


----------



## bloodletting

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I believe so, because I found a video on youtube it was at a IWA-MS show and it was a Q&A thing and they asked Fannin and Rotten about it, but I forgot what they said about the situation, but they were obviously pissed off


Fanin still claims to be angry at Jacobs and has never forgiven him. They booked Jacobs with Bull Pain in a cage at Edge of Insanity and had Pain beat the shit out of Jacobs as pennance to return to IWA-MS.


----------



## watts63

bmxmadb53 said:


> 100% Shoot. Danny Daniels's Brain Child. Pretty much explains the hatred. SMV now sells AAW dvds incase someone wants to check it out. I might buy one of em.


Ok that explains Danny Daniels involvment because I didn't know they hated him too.


----------



## McQueen

cp_punk said:


> Jericho and Bret books are supposed to be really good in different ways.
> 
> Bret tells a lot of things and is dead serious, while Jericho takes it to a whole other level apparently, approaching Foley's more light-hearted and fun approach.
> 
> I'll probably hit Jericho's first and Bret's whenever i run out of reading material again (if ever)


I'll probably look for these books these weekend. On a related note if anyone is interested I HIGHLY recommend Terry Funk's bio _More than just hardcore_, nice mix of Terry's sense of humor and Terry just telling it like it is. Best wrestling bio i've read to date, I even liked it more than Foley's first book.


----------



## Platt

New sale is up 


> THE BIG 10 SALE
> 
> This special holiday edition of the BIG TEN SALE includes several of our best selling DVD's which have NEVER been on sale for $10. This includes Joe vs. Kobashi, Supercard of Honor, Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino, and Best of CM Punk Vol. 3. This sale also includes four new DVD's from November 2006 featuring Honor Reclaims Boston, The Bitter End, Black Friday Fallout, and Dethroned along with Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm and Best of CM Punk Vol. 2. Read below for the full list:
> 
> Over 100 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale, General Admission tickets to live events upcoming in Dayton & Chicago for $10 each, plus save 10% off your next order.
> 
> You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:
> 
> -The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
> -Road to the Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will battle for the ROH Title)
> -Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
> -Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
> -All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)
> 
> -One Year Anniversary 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles with the winner get a shot at the ROH Title, Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven, Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. The Amazing Red & AJ Styles ROH Tag Team Title Match)
> -Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
> -Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
> -Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)
> 
> -ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Punk & Cabana vs. The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles, Homicide vs. Danielson)
> -World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
> -Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match)
> -All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide, Austin Aries vs. Low Ki)
> -Final Battle 2004 12/26/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)
> 
> -It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
> -Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
> -Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
> -Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
> -Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
> -Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05 (Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana Pure Title Match; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
> -The Homecoming 7/23/05 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave Street Fight)
> -Punk: The Final Chapter 8/13/05 (CM Punk's ROH farewell vs. Colt Cabana; Matt Hardy vs. Roderick Strong; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki & Homicide)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
> -Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi, one of the greatest matches in ROH history)
> -Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
> -This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave & Abyss; Daniels vs. Joe vs. Cabana vs. Homicide)
> -Vendetta 11/5/05- (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss, & Prince Nana vs. Austin Aries, AJ Styles, Jack Evans, & Matt Sydal in an 8 Man Tag Team War)
> 
> -Hell Freezes Over 1/14/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. BJ Whitmer, AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal)
> -Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Aries & Strong vs. Danielson & Lethal for the ROH Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki; Trios Tournament 2006)
> -Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
> -Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
> -Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
> -Best in the World 3/25/06 (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans; Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley)
> -Supercard of Honor 3/31/06 (Blood Generation vs. Do Fixer 2006 Wrestling Observer Match of the Year WINNER; Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Jack Evans)
> -The 100th Show 4/15/06 (Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce, & BJ Whitmer vs. Chris Hero, Necro Butcher, & Super Dragon; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
> -Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
> -Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
> -Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
> -Death Before Dishonor IV 7/15/06 (ROH vs. CZW Cage of Death; Bryan Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt ROH World Title Match)
> -War of the Wire II 7/28/06 (BJ Whitmer vs. Necro Butcher Barbed Wire Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide vs. Austin Aries vs. Delirious; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong, & Jack Evans)
> -Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
> -Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
> -Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
> -Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title 2/3 Falls Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match; Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
> -Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
> -Glory By Honor V Night 1 9/15/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Samoa Joe vs. Roderick Strong; Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards; Christopher Daniels vs. Nigel McGuinness)
> -Glory By Honor V Night 2 9/16/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA ROH World Title Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness GHC Title Match; Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli for the Tag Titles)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
> -Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
> -Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06- (KENTA & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe, Homicide, & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino)
> -The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
> -Black Friday Fallout 11/24/06 (Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Delirious & Davey Richards; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe; Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Title Match)
> -Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
> 
> -Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Straight Edge
> -Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
> -Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
> -Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
> -Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
> -Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite
> -Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
> -Bloodlust Vol. 1- ROH’s Bloodiest Matches
> -Best of The Briscoe Brothers- Tag Team Excellence
> -Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
> -Do or Die II & III
> -Do or Die IV
> 
> -Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino
> -Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm
> -Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
> -Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
> -Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
> -Secrets of the Ring with Dusty Rhodes
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Mitchell
> -Straight Shootin' with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 1
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with One Man Gang
> -Straight Shootin' with The Fantastics
> -Straight Shootin' with Butch Reed
> -Straight Shootin' with The Midnight Express
> -Straight Shootin' with Skandar Akbar
> -Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
> -Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero
> -Straight Shootin' with Ken Patera
> -Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
> -Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard
> -Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
> -Straight Shootin' with Paul Ellering
> -Straight Shootin' with Mr. Fuji
> 
> General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:
> 
> -Dayton, OH 11/30/07
> -Chicago Ridge, IL 12/1/07
> 
> Sale prices are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders thru Wednesday, November 21st at 9am EST!!! Sale prices are not valid on any previously placed orders.
> 
> SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE REQUIRED
> 
> This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 11/21 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## watts63

Get it fast from SMV.


----------



## ROH

^ Time to order the TPI and new CHIKARA.


----------



## -Mystery-

Awesome. New sale from SMV. Time to get the new Chikara.


----------



## Platt

SMV always put a sale on the week after i order


----------



## Master of Spike

ROH Live In Osaka 2007 Review:


1. Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. Genki Horiguchi & Jimmy Rave (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) - ** 1/2

2. Nigel McGuinnes vs. BJ Whitmer - ** 1/4

3. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans - *** 1/2

4. Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious - *** 3/4

5. Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) - *** 3/4

6. CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero (Six Man Dream Tag Team Match) - ****


*Overall: *** 1/2*


----------



## watts63

*FIP Stronger Than Ever*

*FIP World Heavyweight Championship; No Disqualification*
Roderick Strong (c) vs. Necro Butcher ***1/2-***3/4

*FIP Florida Heritage Championship*
Erick Stevens (c) vs. Delirious ***1/2

Mark Briscoe vs. Marek Brave ***1/4

*Bunkhouse Brawl*
Sean Waltman, Sean & Phil Davis vs. Chasyn Rance, Kenny King & Sal Rinuaro **3/4

Jay Briscoe vs. Tyler Black ***-***1/4

Danny Daniels vs. Damien Wayne vs. Rex Sterling **1/2

Jimmy Rave vs. Trik Davis *1/2 (Trik Still Sucks)

Steve Madison vs. Jerrelle Clark **1/4-**1/2​


----------



## -Mystery-

Can anyone tell me if the following UWA shows are any good. I'm trying to get an idea of what else to buy on Black Friday.

-Hour of the Dragon
-The Faded Line
-UWA vs. Toryumon Night 2
-Maximum Carnage


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> Can anyone tell me if the following UWA shows are any good. I'm trying to get an idea of what else to buy on Black Friday.
> 
> -Hour of the Dragon


That has an awesome Quack/Claudio, and I've heard really positive review of the rest of the show.


----------



## musdy

How was the show Dethroned?? I wanna see as much KOW in ROH as possible.


----------



## McQueen

musdy said:


> How was the show Dethroned?? I wanna see as much KOW in ROH as possible.


I wasn't overly impressed, but if your gonna get it, get it for $10.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

musdy said:


> How was the show Dethroned?? I wanna see as much KOW in ROH as possible.


If you want to see a good match with KOW, and if you don't have the show already pick it up. The show is Glory By Honor V Night 2, their match against Aries & Strong was amazing.


----------



## ROH

I found every KOW in ROH match highly dissapointing. That's based around hype and compared to their CHIKARA work.



ROH said:


> ^ Time to order the TPI and new CHIKARA.


Ordered!

Gonna watch the new Chikky when I get it, I'll save the TPI for Xmas.

~~~~~

*ROH: Manhattan Mayhem 2*

1. Matt Cross & Erick Stevens vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw - ****1/4* (Really good match, nice story with the Resilience wanting to step it up as a team and such, would be up there with the best openers of the year if not for some awkward spots and a mistimed finish)

2. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Mitch Franklin - *** (Just jacobs testing out his knee, too short to be anything good)

3. BJ Whitmer, Adam Pearce, & Brent Albright vs. Delirious, Nigel McGuinness, & Pelle Primeau - ***** (Good 6 man, and not very generic  )

4. Davey Richards vs. PAC - **** (A lack of formula and a horrible crowd hurt what could have been a good match)

5. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans - ***** (Very overbooked and messy, but still lots of fun)

6. Ruckus vs. Eddie Edwards - ***1/2* (Solid little match)

7. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****3/4* (Lacked the intense feel to make it really great, but still very very good)

8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title Match) *****1/2_3/4* (Can't really say anything that hasn't been said, phenomenal match)

9. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (World Tag Team Title- 2 Out Of 3 Falls) - *****1/4* (AWESOME match, would be higher if the Briscoes didn't no sell so much)

*Overall*: Excellent show. Despite the off match in Davey/PAC, everything was good and the crowd was into the show the whole way. The double event was awesome too. 9/10 overall.

~~~~~

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=MUSZcDJZG68

CHIKARA New Star Naviagation MV. The show looks great, and C&C vs Olsens II looks like something else.


----------



## JD13

-Mystery- said:


> Can anyone tell me if the following UWA shows are any good. I'm trying to get an idea of what else to buy on Black Friday.
> 
> -*Hour of the Dragon*
> -The Faded Line
> -*UWA vs. Toryumon Night 2*
> -Maximum Carnage


These 2 are both very good shows.


----------



## bmxmadb53

About a week ago Revenge Served Cold (4.29.05) arrived and I'm starting to watch that. This is one of the most emotional shows ever in IWA-MS because this is first show after Chris Candido passed away. The card is:



> 1. Josh Abercrombie & Marek Brave vs. Lotus & Crazy J
> 2. Mickie Knuckles vs. ODB
> 3. Chandler McClure vs. Mike Wallace vs. CJ Otis
> 4. Axl Rotten & Trik Davis vs. Eric Priest & Bryce Benjamin
> 5. Billy Gunn vs. BJ Whitmer
> 6. Danny Daniels vs. Tyler Black
> 7. James Gibson vs. Jimmy Jacobs
> 8. TLC Match - Sal Thomaselli vs. B-Boy
> 9. Bonus Match 3/1/02 Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Eddie Guerrero vs. CM Punk


Today I just ordered 2 more IWA-MS DVDS. 

IWA-MS Simply The Best 6 4/9/05


> 1. M-Dogg 20 vs. Jigsaw
> 2. Jonny Storm vs. Josh Abercrombie
> 3. El Generico vs. Emil Sitoci
> 4. Larry Sweeney vs. Sonny Rogers
> 5. Sonjay Dutt vs. Jay Fury
> 6. Mickie Knuckles vs. Chandler McClure
> 7. Arik Cannon vs. Danny Daniels vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 8. Eric Priest & Silas Young vs. BJ Whitmer & Eddie Kingston vs. Adam Jacobs & Shaun Tempers vs. Tyler Black & Joey Envy
> 9. Tank vs. Ryan Boz
> 10. Ian Rotten vs. Chris Candido
> 11. CM Punk vs. Delirious
> 12. Samoa Joe vs. Brad Bradley
> 13. Sonjay Dutt vs. Josh Abercrombie vs. M-Dogg 20 vs. El Generico
> 14. TLC Match: Trik Davis & Brandon Thomaselli vs. The Iron Saints
> 15. Chris Hero vs. Jimmy Jacobs
> 16. Bonus Match 2/14/04 B-Boy vs. Arik Cannon


IWA-MS Necro/Joe II 1/12/06


> 1. Eddie Kingston vs. Marek Brave
> 2. Colt Cabana vs. Darin Corbin vs. Larry Sweeney
> 3. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ian Rotten
> 4. Tyler Black vs. Josh Abercrombie
> 5. The Iron Saints vs. Team Underground
> 6. Trik Davis vs. Chris Hero
> 7. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Arik Cannon
> 8. Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe


Thoughts?


----------



## watts63

Simply the Best was a very solid show. Hero/Jacobs was great, TLC, Joe/Bradley, 4 Way Finals, Ian/Candido & Punk/Delirous 1 was good.


----------



## Princess Xtyne

-Mystery- said:


> Can anyone tell me if the following UWA shows are any good. I'm trying to get an idea of what else to buy on Black Friday.
> 
> 
> -UWA vs. Toryumon Night 2



a must buy. i was there, and it was a great show.


----------



## Platt

Do all UWA shows have the same commentator because i watched Claudio/Quack and he annoyed me so much i had to turn the dvd off haven't brought myself to watch the rest yet.


----------



## Princess Xtyne

i believe so. he's annoying i agree. i generally just put mute on.


----------



## Platt

I hate watching wrestling with no sound thats why i like the idea of optional commentary.


----------



## Princess Xtyne

true....well...if u watch enough of it, you get used to it i guess. when i watch the UWA episodes on TV i dont even realize he's talking. so i guess u get used to ignoring him after awhile. they need a new commentator tho for sure. or get someone else like Josh Prohibition in...i could see him being a good commentator, and take away from the awfulness of the other guy.


----------



## ROH

You should never have to mute your TV when you watch wrestling. That commentator fucking sucks monkey balls.


----------



## Blasko

http://youtube.com/watch?v=d7CADBF6iDo&feature=related

omg.OMG.OMG.OMG.OMG.OMG.OMG

BETTER THEN KAWADA SINGING!!!!!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blasko- said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=d7CADBF6iDo&feature=related
> 
> omg.OMG.OMG.OMG.OMG.OMG.OMG
> 
> BETTER THEN KAWADA SINGING!!!!!


.....That had to be one of the greatest things I've ever seen in my life...


----------



## watts63

Best...15 seconds...ever.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blasko- said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=d7CADBF6iDo&feature=related
> 
> omg.OMG.OMG.OMG.OMG.OMG.OMG
> 
> BETTER THEN KAWADA SINGING!!!!!


i honestly mentioned this 5 days ago .

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...nimals-aka-best-thing-ever-2.html#post5093793

if i knew you guys hadn't seen it, i would have provided a link


----------



## Blasko

Sephiroth said:


> i honestly mentioned this 5 days ago .
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...nimals-aka-best-thing-ever-2.html#post5093793
> 
> if i knew you guys hadn't seen it, i would have provided a link


 Stop stealing my thunder!


----------



## -Mystery-

Just watched massive amounts of ROH and am finally caught up. Here are my star ratings...

*ROH Driven*
PPV
1. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero vs. Delirious, Erick Stevens, & Matt Cross - ***3/4
2. Matt Sydal vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
3. Naomichi Marufuji vs. BJ Whitmer - **3/4
4. Brent Albright vs. Pelle Primeau - *
5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (World Tag Team Title Match) - ***3/4
6. Takeshi Morishima vs. Jimmy Rave (ROH World Title Match) - *3/4
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson (#1 Contender's Match) - ****3/4

Bonus Matches:
8. Lacey & Rain w/ Jimmy Jacobs vs. Daizee Haze & MsChif - **1/4
9. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2
10. Takeshi Morishima vs. Adam Pearce (ROH World Title Match) - *1/4
11. Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA - ****3/4

Overall PPV rating - ***3/4
Overall DVD rating - ****

*ROH Live In Osaka*
1. Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. Genki Horiguchi & Jimmy Rave (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) - **1/2
2. Nigel McGuinness vs. BJ Whitmer - **1/2
3. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans - ***1/4
4. Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious - ***3/4
5. Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. Shingo & Susumu Yokosuka (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) - ***1/2
6. CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero (Six Man Dream Tag Team Match) - ***3/4 

Overall show rating - ***1/2

*ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 1*
1. Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans - ***1/4
2. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze (Winner Received SHIMMER Title Match) - **1/2
3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero (Pure Wrestling Rules) - ***1/4
4. Delirious vs. Brent Albright vs. Matt Cross vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Jigsaw (Six Man Mayhem) - ***1/4
5. Austin Aries & Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero - ***
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Matt Sydal - ***1/2
7. Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH World Title Match) - ****1/4
8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (Boston Street Fight) - ****1/2

Overall show rating - ***3/4

*ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 2*
1. Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico (Falls Count Anywhere) - ***1/4
2. Jack Evans vs. Deranged - *3/4
3. Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero & Jigsaw - ***1/4
4. Sara Del Rey vs. Lacey (SHIMMER Title Match) - ***
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***3/4
6. Jay Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen (Lights Out Match) - ***
7. Takeshi Morishima vs. Brent Albright (ROH World Title Match) - ****1/2
8. Austin Aries, Delirious, Erick Stevens, & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong, Rocky Romero, Davey Richards, & Matt Sydal (Philly Street Fight) - ****3/4

Overall show rating - ***3/4

*ROH Caged Rage*
1. Chris Hero vs. Hallowicked - **3/4
2. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Rhett Titus - *
3. Nigel McGuiness vs. Delirious vs. Adam Pearce vs. BJ Whitmer (Four Corner Survival) - **3/4
4. Austin Aries, Erick Stevens, & Matt Cross vs. Davey Richards, Jason Blade, & Eddie Edwards - ***3/4
5. Bryan Danielson vs. PAC - ***1/4
6. Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright (ROH World Title Elimination Match - ****
7. Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong (Steel Cage Match) - ***1/4
8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (World Tag Team Title Steel Cage Match) - ****

Overall show rating - ***1/2

*ROH Manhattan Mayhem II*
1. Matt Cross & Erick Stevens vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw - ***1/4
2. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Mitch Franklin - *1/4
3. BJ Whitmer, Adam Pearce, & Brent Albright vs. Delirious, Nigel McGuinness, & Pelle Primeau - ***
4. Davey Richards vs. PAC - **3/4
5. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans - ***1/4
6. Ruckus vs. Eddie Edwards - **
7. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4
8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title Match) - ****3/4
9. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (World Tag Team Title- 2 Out Of 3 Falls) - ****1/2

Overall show rating - ***3/4

*ROH Motor City Madness 2007*
1. Davey Richards vs. Silas Young - **
2. Chasyn Rance & Kenny King vs. Mitch Franklin & Alex Payne - *3/4
3. Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny King - *1/4
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Chasyn Rance - 1/2*
5. Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Kevin Steen (Four Corner Survival- Winners Gets An ROH Title Match) - ***1/4
6. Chris Hero vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***
7. Naomichi Marufuji vs. El Generico - ***3/4
8. Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer - **3/4
9. Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans (Street Fight) - ***1/4
10. Takeshi Morishima vs. Erick Stevens (ROH World Title Match) - ***3/4
11. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Matt Cross (World Tag Team Title Match) - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## MrPaiMei

Downloaded some MM2 matches... ratings...
Quacksaw vs. Resiliance ***3/4 
Aries vs. Strong vs. Evan ***1/2 
Hero vs. Claudio ***3/4 
Dragon vs. Morishima ****3/4 
Briscoes vs. Steenerico ***3/4


----------



## -Mystery-

Just curious PaiMei, why so low a rating for Briscoes/Steen & Generico?


----------



## huthutraul

So for the 3 pwg dvd's for $20, I am leaning towards Enchantment under the sea, astonishing x-mas and something else. Is there anything else that is really good. Help would be appreciated


----------



## -Mystery-

huthutraul said:


> So for the 3 pwg dvd's for $20, I am leaning towards Enchantment under the sea, astonishing x-mas and something else. Is there anything else that is really good. Help would be appreciated


If you don't have Beyond The Thunderdome and Hollywood Globetrotters, get those. I watched a bit of each and they're really good.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I just didn't think it was that great. It was really good, ya, but without, say, the hate we saw in Boston, its a regular Briscoes match that I've seen 20 times this year, and while good, nothing I thought even touched Dragon-Morishima.


----------



## Future Star

-Mystery- said:


> 8. Austin Aries, Delirious, Erick Stevens, & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong, Rocky Romero, Davey Richards, & Matt Sydal (Philly Street Fight) - ****3/4


Really? I thought this match cared on WAY too long, really good at the beginning and middle, but after like 20 minutes i thought it dragged on.


----------



## -Mystery-

Future Star said:


> Really? I thought this match cared on WAY too long, really good at the beginning and middle, but after like 20 minutes i thought it dragged on.


It was perfect heading up the final few mins between Strong and Stevens. Had that sequence not happened, I would've given the match 5 stars, no questions asked. Other than the match dragging on for an extra 5-10 mins I thought it was perfect.


----------



## McQueen

More wacky shit from Japan. This made me laugh so hard.

JOE HIGUCHI!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIKIKetVNI4


----------



## -Mystery-

BOLA 2007 IS NOW SHIPPING~!!!!!


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> BOLA 2007 IS NOW SHIPPING~!!!!!


Good to hear, now I can finally get my long awaited PWG order and complete my massive pile of shit to watch.


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> BOLA 2007 IS NOW SHIPPING~!!!!!


FINALLY~!


----------



## -Mystery-

Might have to pick up BOLA 2007 and WSX: Season One tomorrow.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Got BOLA on the way now, ya.


----------



## huthutraul

I just went to a restaurant here in L.A. and Bino Gambino works there. He is a really nice guy. We talked the entire meal about wrestling and he gave me a true feel of how the buisness works and honestly it sounds like a pretty terrible profession. Besides lack of pay, he said that alot of the wrestlers are real jerks, most of them are always in huge amounts of pain as well. He did say that he enjoys it, but more as a part time job. He even said that alot of guys get really caught up in their gimmcks and start to believe in them. (he mentioned Human Tornado and how he really thinks he is the human tornado, but lives with his mom and does not own a car lol). He mentioned how guys like PAC and El Generico nearly kill themeselves every match, and that even though their popular, getting over with the crowd was not worth the pain he sees them in. (Can't say I disagree.) Anyways, it was a really neat thing to hear about and Bino Gambino was a really cool guy. He talked more about wwe, tna, other indys etc. Just thought I would share that.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

huthutraul said:


> I just went to a restaurant here in L.A. and Bino Gambino works there. He is a really nice guy. We talked the entire meal about wrestling and he gave me a true feel of how the buisness works and honestly it sounds like a pretty terrible profession. Besides lack of pay, he said that alot of the wrestlers are real jerks, most of them are always in huge amounts of pain as well. He did say that he enjoys it, but more as a part time job. He even said that alot of guys get really caught up in their gimmcks and start to believe in them. (he mentioned Human Tornado and how he really thinks he is the human tornado, but lives with his mom and does not own a car lol). He mentioned how guys like PAC and El Generico nearly kill themeselves every match, and that even though their popular, getting over with the crowd was not worth the pain he sees them in. (Can't say I disagree.) Anyways, it was a really neat thing to hear about and Bino Gambino was a really cool guy. He talked more about wwe, tna, other indys etc. Just thought I would share that.


It's cool that you met Gambino. I was reading this article that I forget what magazine it was, but it had an article on indy wrestling and they were at a PWG show and they interviewed Scott Lost and he said that most of the wrestlers don't even have health insurance and most of them are always injured, hell I think he even said either Quicksilver or Excalibur has short term memory loss but they still wrestle.


----------



## Blasko

Greatest DVD cover all year, maybe?


----------



## watts63

-Blasko- said:


> Greatest DVD cover all year, maybe?


Fuck that, greatest cover ever because I love GTA.


----------



## btbgod

-Blasko- said:


> Greatest DVD cover all year, maybe?


I Marked for that cover, Might have to pick up this DVD at some point.


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> Greatest DVD cover all year, maybe?


Nah, but if it had a square with CHIKARA Commissioner Bob Saget it would be best cover ever.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I love that Chikara cover, I'm def. buying that show now lol


----------



## PulseGlazer

Which of these IWA-MS dvds should I get?

Scorpio Rising, Big Ass Christmas Bash, Joe vs. Necro II, A Phenomenal Invasion 2, My Bloody Valentine


----------



## -GP-

-Blasko- said:


> Greatest DVD cover all year, maybe?


Nobody does names and covers like Chikara man....i mean, can anyone think of a cooler name than "Return of the Son of the International Invasion of International Invaders...Stage 2" ???

You know what keeps this cover from REALLY touching Greatness?
The lack of pics of the personification of Greatness -> Larry Sweeney and UltraMantis Black on commentary :no: 

Either way, that cover is reason enough to get that dvd


----------



## JD13

Awesome cover!

Any fellow Brits know were i can import fire pro returns, and also if it will work on my computer. Do computetrs have reigons? im not usualy big on games so im not up to scratch.


----------



## Platt

Anyone else in the UK getting really slow delivery times from ROH its been 16 days since they were supposed to send me a replacement dvd and 10 since i made my last order, other than during the strikes they've never been more than 7 days and up until a month ago had been getting them here in 4 or 5.


----------



## Sephiroth

Chikara needs to have a cover parodying Crisis on Infinite Earths #7










Chapter 11 would be good. Have Quack holding Lince in his arms.


----------



## El Conquistador

PulseGlazer said:


> Which of these IWA-MS dvds should I get?
> 
> Scorpio Rising, Big Ass Christmas Bash, Joe vs. Necro II, A Phenomenal Invasion 2, My Bloody Valentine


I've been fortunate enough to watch the middle three and truthfully, all of them are worth the money. If I ranked them based on my preference, buy Joe vs. Necro II, followed by A Phenomenal Invasion 2, and lastly Big Ass Christmas Bash.


----------



## musdy

-Blasko- said:


> Greatest DVD cover all year, maybe?


THERE IS A GOD!!


----------



## Blasko

It made me chuckle, but Larry Sweeney is driving that care. 

Kingston better watch out and Mantis better get his ride back!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blasko- said:


> It made me chuckle, but Larry Sweeney is driving that care.
> 
> Kingston better watch out and Mantis better get his ride back!


Mantis was awesome

Mantis: Car Keys? I only have my own!
Hydra: *random grunt*
Mantis: I don't know Hydra! I just had that detailed!


----------



## Claymore

Did anyone else here enter the Smartmark video contest? I managed to scrape something together in like a day and sent it in...I have no chance of getting anything from it, but hey it was worth sending it in. So are there any other folk out there, that sent something in?...

And you can be assured that, yours will probably outclass mine by a country mile....


----------



## PulseGlazer

What's the contest Clay?


----------



## ROH

PulseGlazer said:


> What's the contest Clay?


MV contest, me thinks.


----------



## Claymore

ROH said:


> MV contest, me thinks.


Yep...Spot on. They wanted any submissions that fell into two categories - One your favourite Smartmark distributed event, or your favourite Smartmark distributed promotion.


----------



## -Mystery-

RF Video just released a shoot with The Outsiders. I'm definitely going to pick it up this weekend.


----------



## Platt

-Mystery- said:


> RF Video just released a shoot with The Outsiders. I'm definitely going to pick it up this weekend.


Now that sounds interesting shame i can't buy from RF will have to wait till someone uploads it.


----------



## drogseth

-Mystery- said:


> RF Video just released a shoot with The Outsiders. I'm definitely going to pick it up this weekend.


Wow. This is one of the only things that could make me even debate if I should buy something from a chomo. I so want to but I just don't think I can.


----------



## Platt

Watching the Chikara Best Of atm and the matches are good but the video quality is really poor had anyone else found this is it it possible i have a problem with my copy.


----------



## MrPaiMei

The Fuck, I got BOLA today but Night Two doesn't work, the cases were beat up, and nights one and three had major skipping issues. I ordered from highspots for referance. Fucking PWG...


----------



## Blasko

MrPaiMei said:


> The Fuck, I got BOLA today but Night Two doesn't work, the cases were beat up, and nights one and three had major skipping issues. I ordered from highspots for referance. Fucking PWG...


 File a compliant?


----------



## MrPaiMei

Ya, I sent them an e-mail requesting a replacement for N2. Thing is, I think Highspots will probably be gone till next Monday at least, so by the time they respond, get my address, get my copy, send it out, etc, I probably won't have it for another two weeks, best case scenario. So I guess I'm just gonna watch N3 cause its supposedly the best indy show evar and go through the first two when I can. Pisses me off, I pre-order, wait an extra month even though PWG supposedly figured out their replicator problems, then the discs are faulty at best.


----------



## Claymore

MrPaiMei said:


> Ya, I sent them an e-mail requesting a replacement for N2. Thing is, I think Highspots will probably be gone till next Monday at least, so by the time they respond, get my address, get my copy, send it out, etc, I probably won't have it for another two weeks, best case scenario. So I guess I'm just gonna watch N3 cause its supposedly the best indy show evar and go through the first two when I can. Pisses me off, I pre-order, wait an extra month even though PWG supposedly figured out their replicator problems, then the discs are faulty at best.


Yeah man, they return to work on the Tuesday. I had to email them about my pre-order as well. There was a problem with it, and since I don't get payed till Friday I couldn't get it. So I emailed them and said take the money off on Friday. I got an e-mail bakc saying, no problem but we will be gone from Thursday, and will return on Tuesday.

You might get lucky though, and get something shipped out soon.


----------



## -Mystery-

*PWG All Star Weekend V Night 1*
1. Disco Machine vs. NOSAWA - **
2. Rocky Romero vs. Roderick Strong - ****
3. Human Tornado vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
4. Kikutaro vs. Matt Classic - **
5. Kevin Steen vs. Jack Evans - ***1/2
6. Joey Ryan, Scott Lost, Chris Bosh & Karl Anderson vs. Frankie Kazarian, TJ Perkins, Ronin & Topgun Talwar - ***
7. Kaz Hayashi vs. Alex Shelley - ***3/4
8. Low Ki vs. Davey Richards - ****1/4
9. PWG Title: El Generico vs. PAC - ****

Overall show rating - ***3/4


----------



## peep4life

-Mystery- said:


> *PWG All Star Weekend V Night 1*
> 1. Disco Machine vs. NOSAWA - **
> 2. Rocky Romero vs. Roderick Strong - ****
> 3. Human Tornado vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
> 4. Kikutaro vs. Matt Classic - **
> 5. Kevin Steen vs. Jack Evans - ***1/2
> 6. Joey Ryan, Scott Lost, Chris Bosh & Karl Anderson vs. Frankie Kazarian, TJ Perkins, Ronin & Topgun Talwar - ***
> 7. Kaz Hayashi vs. Alex Shelley - ***3/4
> 8. Low Ki vs. Davey Richards - ****1/4
> 9. PWG Title: El Generico vs. PAC - ****
> 
> Overall show rating - ***3/4


You liked Ki/Davey over Pac/Generico? I thought the ME was worth at least ****1/4 maybe more if it wasn't for the botched brainbuster, oh well, to each there own.


----------



## -Mystery-

peep4life said:


> You liked Ki/Davey over Pac/Generico? I thought the ME was worth at least ****1/4 maybe more if it wasn't for the botched brainbuster, oh well, to each there own.


I could see giving the match ****1/4. I actually thought about giving it that rating but decided to drop in 1/4* because of the botch. Anyways, ****1/4 is a reasonable rating but I thought it only deserved **** because of the botch.


----------



## musdy

> BLACK FRIDAY SALE- TAKE 35% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> Thursday, November 22, 2007
> 
> *BLACK FRIDAY SALE- 35% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!*
> RING OF HONOR'S BIGGEST SALE EVER!!! Don't miss this opportunity to save BIG on your next ROH purchase!!!
> 
> As always our percent off sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. Save 35% off all orders with no minimum purchase. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> _This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events in the U.S._
> 
> *To redeem your 35% Off Coupon on all orders just follow these 2 simple steps:
> *1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: *friday* into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Please be aware that is you are ordering any preorder DVD's that your entire order will not ship until ALL items are in stock. If the order contains multiple preorder DVD's then the order will not ship until the last preorder item has arrived. Scheduled release dates for all preorder items are listed under their description.
> 
> Offer ends on Friday, November 23rd at midnight EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above and enter the code in the appropriate section.
> 
> *NEW RELEASES*
> 
> The following are some of the items that are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> -Chaos At The Cow Palace- San Francisco, CA 10/21/07 (DVD-Preorder)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2007- Las Vegas, NV 10/19/07 (DVD-Preorder)
> -Honor Nation- Boston, MA 10/5/07 (DVD-Preorder)
> -TNA Genesis 2007 DVD (Preorder)
> -Guest Booker with JJ Dillon (DVD)


DAMN!!!!


----------



## -Mystery-

BLACK FRIDAY SALE- 35% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!! 

RING OF HONOR'S BIGGEST SALE EVER!!! Don't miss this opportunity to save BIG on your next ROH purchase!!!

As always our percent off sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. Save 35% off all orders with no minimum purchase. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events in the U.S.

To redeem your 35% Off Coupon on all orders just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: friday into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Please be aware that is you are ordering any preorder DVD's that your entire order will not ship until ALL items are in stock. If the order contains multiple preorder DVD's then the order will not ship until the last preorder item has arrived. Scheduled release dates for all preorder items are listed under their description.

Offer ends on Friday, November 23rd at midnight EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above and enter the code in the appropriate section. 

NEW RELEASES

The following are some of the items that are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

-Chaos At The Cow Palace- San Francisco, CA 10/21/07 (DVD-Preorder)
-Survival of the Fittest 2007- Las Vegas, NV 10/19/07 (DVD-Preorder)
-Honor Nation- Boston, MA 10/5/07 (DVD-Preorder)
-TNA Genesis 2007 DVD (Preorder)
-Guest Booker with JJ Dillon (DVD)
-Motor City Madness 2007- Detroit, MI 9/14/07 (DVD)
-Manhattan Mayhem II- New York, NY 8/25/07 (DVD)
-Chris Jericho: A Lions Tale
-Hitman: My Real Life in the Cartoon World of Wrestling
-The Shawn Michaels Story: Heartbreak And Triumph (3 Disc Set)
-John Cena: My Life (3 Disc Set)
-TNA Bound For Glory 2007 DVD (Preorder)
-Full Impact Pro ’Melbourne Meltdown’ Melbourne, FL 5/26/07 (DVD)
-Hardcore Forever Box Set (6 Disc Set)
-Caged Rage- Hartford, CT 8/24/07 (DVD)
-Full Impact Pro ’Stronger Than Ever’ Inverness, FL 5/25/07 (DVD)
-TNA: The History Of TNA: 1 Year (DVD)
-Wrestling Society X- Season 1 (DVD)
-Pro Wrestling NOAH "Special Double Budokan Edition" 7/15/07 & 9/9/07 (DVD)


----------



## Platt

Just placed 1 huge order about to place a second for the 3 preorders


----------



## Guest

I want Brets book


----------



## Platt

Covers for the new shows


----------



## -Mystery-

First order looks like this...

-Shawn Michaels Story: Heartbreak and Triumph
-WSX: Season 1
-FIP International Impact Phase 2
-FIP Stronger Than Ever
-FIP Melbourne Meltdown

Second order will probably consist of the 3 pre-orders.


----------



## Guest

*First Order*

Fuck all.

Damn you ROH for having such an awesome sale when I have no money. :cuss:


----------



## musdy

DANIEL PUDER IS COMING TO ROH AT 12/29 & 12/30!!

News from the latest newswire.


----------



## Platt

First Order
Before They Were Stars- Best of Samoa Joe 
Wrestling Society X- Season 1 
Pro Wrestling NOAH "Special Double Budokan Edition" 7/15/07 & 9/9/07 
The Resilience T-Shirt * 2
Austin Aries T-Shirt
Delirious ’Chemical Imbalance’ T-Shirt
Brent Albright ’’Gun For Hire’’ T-Shirt 
Best of Bryan Danielson- World’s Finest 
Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe 
Chris Jericho: A Lions Tale

Second Order
Survival of the Fittest 2007- Las Vegas, NV 10/19/07 (DVD-Preorder)
Chaos At The Cow Palace- San Francisco, CA 10/21/07 (DVD-Preorder)
Honor Nation- Boston, MA 10/5/07 (DVD-Preorder)
The Shawn Michaels Story: Heartbreak And Triumph (3 Disc Set)

Third Order (Monday)
Shimmer Volume 11
Shimmer Volume 12


----------



## MrPaiMei

Don't sleep on Honor Nation. The scramble is one of the best of its kind from ROH all year. And I'm very excited to start to see the rest of the Aries-Dragon series (the first, live, was a good ***3/4-****). I also would expect to see GBHVI on Dec. 4th, guys, as everything went into replication at the same time. They probably just didn't want to lose their ass on it cause they know it will sell at full price.


----------



## Guest

Found a tenner in my Paypal just now so I decided to get WSX season 1


----------



## Princess Xtyne

okay...so for some reason i cant get on the ROH site...is there a way to still purchase from them?


----------



## King_Kash

I def will order lot DVD from ROH!! I am rich man


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I wish I had some money, I'd pick up Manhattan Mayhem 2 and Driven. Then pick up some more of Chikara shows.


----------



## King_Kash

I recently made order lot DVD from ROH

Driven
Manhattan Mayhem II
Caged Rage
Crowning a Champion
Better then our Best
Ring of Homicide
Supercard of Honor II
Chaos at the Cow Palace
SOTF 07
Honor Nation
FYF Philly
FYF Chicago
The Chicago Spectacular Night 2
ROH shirt (No Limits on the back)

will might more order on this afternoon or evening


----------



## bmxmadb53

I want to order from roh, but I'm not sure I have the money atm.


----------



## Blasko

Thousands of ROH fans MUST be selling their bodies because of this sale...


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blasko- said:


> Thousands of ROH fans MUST be selling their bodies because of this sale...


Actually I haven't been interested in ROH for the past couple months, Chikara is slowly becoming my favorite promotion and i've gotten into them more. If this was months before then yes I'd be doing anything to get some money lol.


----------



## dezpool

Damn, I wish I had the money to pick some stuff up.


----------



## RINGofHONOR_02

Woohoo my mum just ordered the Bret Hart and Chris Jericho books for me for Christmas :agree:


----------



## T-C

RINGofHONOR_02 said:


> Woohoo my mum just ordered the Bret Hart and Chris Jericho books for me for Christmas :agree:


I shall be ordering those aswell from the ROH sale.

Anyone have any suggestions for DVDs to make me care about ROH as recently I couldn't give a shit?

I don't have anything since 5YF, so I will be getting the 2 PPVs plus another 2 or 3.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Supercard of Honor II
Death Before Dishonor V Night One
Manhatten Mayhem II 

Would be my suggestions.


----------



## T-C

MrPaiMei said:


> Supercard of Honor II
> Death Before Dishonor V Night One
> Manhatten Mayhem II
> 
> Would be my suggestions.


Thanks muchly, those will be the ones then.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I think those will cover your bases for ROH, if your also getting the PPVs. SC has the uber hateful BJ-Jimmy blowoff and some really fun DG stuff. DBDV has IMO the best Briscoes match of the year, a street fight with Steenerico, and a great Morishima-Claudio slugfest. And MM has the ECW tribute Aries-Strong-Evans, a super fun Hero-Claudio match, and Morishimas best match, against Dragon of course.


----------



## T-C

MrPaiMei said:


> I think those will cover your bases for ROH, if your also getting the PPVs. SC has the uber hateful BJ-Jimmy blowoff and some really fun DG stuff. DBDV has IMO the best Briscoes match of the year, a street fight with Steenerico, and a great Morishima-Claudio slugfest. And MM has the ECW tribute Aries-Strong-Evans, a super fun Hero-Claudio match, and Morishimas best match, against Dragon of course.


Actually I have SOH2, and the other one from that weekend. So is there another you would recommend instead of it?


----------



## MrPaiMei

Hmm... Depends on what you want from there on. Good Times, Great Memories has a really great Shingo-Morishima slugfest and a Machine Guns-Briscoes match that is exactly what you would expect.Live in Tokyo has a great Dragon/Go match, an underrated Nigel/Mori match, and a cool crowd. And Honor Nation has an awesome Vultures/NRC scramble and a really technical, yet hateful, Aries/Dragon match.


----------



## Platt

Good Times Great Memories is a must buy imo


----------



## T-C

I think I'll get the Tokyo one as I have seen MCMG/Briscoes and Shingo/Mori. Thanks for the help.


----------



## -GP-

Platt said:


> Good Times Great Memories is a must buy imo


Same here.

Two great matches, a really fun opening match and a terrific comedy match finish.


----------



## RINGofHONOR_02

It appears as if the Chris Jericho Book has once again sold out on rohwrestling.com. Unsuprising really...but damn they are selling fast.


----------



## Claymore

RINGofHONOR_02 said:


> It appears as if the Chris Jericho Book has once again sold out on rohwrestling.com. Unsuprising really...but damn they are selling fast.


Yep, and I think the Shawn Michaels DVD is out of stock too now. I'm suprised WSX isn't sold out yet, because it is appearing on everyones 'bought list'. 

ROH are going to be in for a long couple of days, shipping everyones orders out.

....And T-C has the best avatar and sig going....That is all


----------



## ROH

Claymore said:


> ....And T-C has the best avatar and sig going....That is all


I concur.

-----

Downloaded a few match from MCM07, and MAN did that show suck. It was so...tiring.

Generico vs Fuji - ***1/2 (Excellent storytelling but SO goddamn slow)

Nigel/CC vs H3 - *** (Solid, nothing more)

Mori/Stevens - ***1/4 (Like Mori/Shingo but worse, and the fans knew Stevens wasn't winning)

Briscoes/Aries and Cross - ** (Ugh).


----------



## phrostbyte

Just took advantage of the Black Friday sale, and ordered:

Driven
Death Before Dishonor V Night 1
Death Before Dishonor V Night 2
Caged Rage
Manhattan Mayhem II
Motor City Madness 2007
Honor Nation
Survival of the Fittest 2007
Chaos At The Cow Palace


----------



## Oceansized

*ROHWrestling.com Black Friday Sale.*

I didn't get much due to the fact that i'm pretty skint. I got Respect Is Earned, Driven, WSX Season 1, and some Lucha DVD for my mate for Christmas.


----------



## huthutraul

I ordered wsx season 1, Rey mysterio 3 disc dvd, Manhattan Mayhem 2 and Honor Nation with the sale. Almost got Chaos at Cow Place but decided against it.


----------



## ROH88

I got the two japan show ROH put on and got a new roh trucker cap. The old one is all messed up lol.


----------



## Platt

Can anyone tell me what theme music Punk used in PWG?


----------



## -Mystery-

*PWG Dynamite Duumvirate Tag Team Tournament*

*Night 1*
1. Don Fuji vs. Stalker Ichikawa Z - *3/4
2. The Briscoe Brothers vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli (Rd. 1) - ***3/4
3. TJ Perkins vs. Bino Gambino - **
4. Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero vs. Nate Webb & Josh Abercrombie (Rd. 1) - **3/4
5. CIMA vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/4
6. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost (Rd. 1) - ***1/2
7. Joey Ryan vs. Ronin - **
8. Roderick Strong & PAC vs. Davey Richards & Super Dragon (Rd. 1) - ***3/4
9. PWG Title: El Generico (c) vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***3/4

*Night 2*
1. TopGun Talwar vs. Stalker Ichikawa Z - *3/4
2. The Briscoe Brothers vs. Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero (Rd. 2) - ***3/4
3. Kevin Steen vs. Ronin - **
4. Roderick Strong & PAC vs. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino (Rd. 2) - ***1/2
5. PWG Title: El Generico (c) vs. CIMA - ***1/2
6. Human Tornado vs. Don Fuji vs. Bino Gambino vs. TJ Perkins - ***
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Joey Ryan - ***1/4
8. Super Dragon, Davey Richards, Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Nate Webb & Josh Abercrombie - ***1/4
9. Roderick Strong & PAC vs. The Briscoe Brothers (Finals) - ****1/4

Overall show rating - ***3/4

Overall tournament rating - ***3/4


----------



## Claymore

I'm gonna give myself a cheap plug here...Shameful I know, but hey I don't do it too often. Plus some folk out there may get some enjoyment out of it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKHoZJu4s7o

It's my smartmark video entry, give it a look. And if you enjoy it, thank you very much....And if you like it alot, maybe give me a vote....Or five...

Anyways enough grovelling, I'm out


----------



## StraightEdge

I Made an order of ROH DVDs at the ROH Site Yesterday.

I Got..
-"_Respect is Earned_"
-"_Driven_"
-"_Good Times, Great Memories_"
-"_Live In Tokyo_"
-"_Death Before Dishonor V Night 1_"
-"_Death Before Dishonor V Night 2_"
-"_Manhattan Mayhem II_"
-"_Final Battle 2005_" 

I Would Say a Pretty Decent Order


----------



## -Mystery-

FIP DVD update.



> We are working on getting 4 - 6 more titles done before the new year.


----------



## Obfuscation

Has anyone seen Chikara Bruised or New Star Navigation yet? I heard from the live report that they were fun but wanted to know what everyone else though. Especially on Donst/Kingston II.


----------



## huthutraul

Man, I really wanted to get the new HBK dvd with the 35% off sale. Did they sell out?


----------



## Platt

huthutraul said:


> Man, I really wanted to get the new HBK dvd with the 35% off sale. Did they sell out?


Yup that the Jericho book and WSX have sold out that i know of probably more.

They've extended the sale again this time till Monday 9am hopefully they put up the Shimmer DVDs before it ends.


----------



## -GP-

Claymore said:


> I'm gonna give myself a cheap plug here...Shameful I know, but hey I don't do it too often. Plus some folk out there may get some enjoyment out of it...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKHoZJu4s7o
> 
> It's my smartmark video entry, give it a look. And if you enjoy it, thank you very much....And if you like it alot, maybe give me a vote....Or five...
> 
> Anyways enough grovelling, I'm out


That was definitely NOT what i expected...which is a good thing!

With all the metal/guitar-heavy vids of impressive moves out there, yours is definitely gonna get some attention for being: 
a)different
b)damn good!

P.S. I need the name of that song...:agree:


----------



## ROH

Hailsabin said:


> Has anyone seen Chikara Bruised or New Star Navigation yet? I heard from the live report that they were fun but wanted to know what everyone else though. Especially on Donst/Kingston II.


I ordered them last weekend, still have't arrived yet .


----------



## Claymore

cp_punk said:


> That was definitely NOT what i expected...which is a good thing!
> 
> With all the metal/guitar-heavy vids of impressive moves out there, yours is definitely gonna get some attention for being:
> a)different
> b)damn good!
> 
> P.S. I need the name of that song...:agree:


First off thanks for the comments, I appreciate them greatly. What you described is basically what I was going for, I didn't really want to go for a heavy metal guitar-esque video.

As for the song, no problem at all. Here is the name -

Science Fiction/Double Feature: Reprise

You can find it on the Rocky Horror Picture Show soundtrack, and if you want it. I could probably upload it somewhere....

But thanks once again...


----------



## -GP-

Claymore said:


> First off thanks for the comments, I appreciate them greatly. What you described is basically what I was going for, I didn't really want to go for a heavy metal guitar-esque video.
> 
> As for the song, no problem at all. Here is the name -
> 
> Science Fiction/Double Feature: Reprise
> 
> You can find it on the Rocky Horror Picture Show soundtrack, and if you want it. I could probably upload it somewhere....
> 
> But thanks once again...


I knew i heard it somewhere before...been years since though...Thanks!


----------



## huthutraul

I just looked at my roh order confirmation and I guess I ordered Chaos at the Cow Palace instead of honor Nation. This sucks because I would have much preferred honor Nation. I already sent an email to roh asking if there was any way possible they could switch the dvds.


----------



## McQueen

RINGofHONOR_02 said:


> It appears as if the Chris Jericho Book has once again sold out on rohwrestling.com. Unsuprising really...but damn they are selling fast.


That made me sad, especially since I ordered at 1 p.m. CST. Nevertheless I picked up...

Honor Nation
Survival of the Fittest 2007 (How the hell can I pass up a show described by gabe as the Hero & Sweeney Show)
Bret Hart's Book
TNA Bound For Glory 2007


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH said:


> I ordered them last weekend, still have't arrived yet .


No ratings

I swear I couldn't live in england for the sole fact of it taking long to recieve wrestling DVDs. Hope you get them soon.


----------



## Blasko

I've gotten a new IVP shipment from my friend FOR FREE~!

Best of Jun Kasai v.1 & V.2 
Best of Akiyama
ALL the best of Kawada vs Kobashi (  @ McQueen.) 
Best of Doug Williams. 
Kobashi: Complete GHC Vols. 1 2 & 3 

Ratings so far... 

Jun Kasai vs Men's Teioh 11/23/00
**** 1/2*.
Teioh is awesome. Kasai is fucking awesome. Fun stuff.

Jun Kasai vs. Mitsuhiro Matsunaga (Bare foot thumbtack match. 
**** 3/4*.
This match is something special. One of biggest matches Kasai has ever token on. I mean, he's wearing a SPEEDO like object threw out most of this match.

Some Ratings from the Kasai, I'll add more once I get onto it. Most of the matches with him and Teioh and some of the 6 man tags are worth seeing if you're a BJW/Kasai/CZW fan. 

Kenta Kobashi vs Tamon Honda
***** 1/4* 
One of the most under rated matches in Kobashi's GHC defenses. Honda, IMO, is one of the most under rated guys in NOAH. He's really something in, in a good way. I might boost up the rating in later times, who knows. 

Kenta Kobashi vs Bison Smith. 
**** 1/2*. 
Fun brawl, some fun spots. Ect. 

Other matches that AREN'T on the DVD's I got. 

Freakshow vs Corporal Robinson (IWA:MS KOTDM finals)
**** 1/4*. 
Solid/Average indy death match. Freakshow whole body turns blood red and Corp just bleeds buckets. Worth a watch if you're into death matches. 

Insane Lane vs Necro Butcher vs Corporal Robinson vs Drake Younger. (Carnage Cup Finals.)
**** 3/4*.
Let me be the firs to tell you. THIS MATCH IS FUCKING INSANE. I've heard great things about the Carnage Cup and this match proved it. I also like to take this time to say Insane Lane is one of the best up and comers Deathmatch wrestlers in the states. He's something else.

Right now, I plan on finishing the best of Kasai this week and watch some of the Kobashi GHC stuff. Save the Dangerous K vs Kobashi around Christmas break. Best for past. ​


----------



## Sephiroth

wow, Platt is going to have a joygasm



ROH Newswire 11/25 said:


> November 25th: Check www.ROHwrestling.com later today for the huge release of SHIMMER's title tournament with 16 of the top women in the world including Sarah Stock, Sara Del Rey, Allison Danger, Lacey, Daizee Haze, Cheerleader Melissa and many others!!!


----------



## Platt

Sephiroth said:


> wow, Platt is going to have a joygasm


:lmao all i can say is finally i'm just hoping (although its not likely) that they put them up before the sale ends at 9.

Well they're up 30 minutes after the sale ended :cuss:

Shimmer Vol 11- Features the first night of a tournament to crown the first SHIMMER Champion.

First Round Tournament Matches:
1. Allison Danger vs. Malia Hosaka
2. Daizee Haze vs. Portia Perez
3. Cindy Rogers vs. Sara Del Rey
4. Alicia vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel
5. MsChif vs. Lexie Fyfe
6. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Sarah Stock
7. Lacey vs. Eden Black
8. Nikki Roxx vs. Rain

Quater-Final Tournament Matches:
9. Malia Hosaka/Allison Danger winner vs. Daizee Haze/Portia Perez winner
10. Sara Del Rey/Cindy Rogers winner vs. Ariel/Alicia winner
11. MsChif/Lexie Fyfe winner vs. Cheerleader Melissa/Sarah Stock winner
12. Lacey/Eden Black winner vs. Nikki Roxx/Rain winner

Shimmer Vol. 12- Features the Semi-Finals and Finals of the SHIMMER Title Tournament with Lacey, Daizee Haze, Sarah Stock and Sara Del Rey; Allison Danger vs. Cindy Rogers in a NO DQ Street Fight; plus more.

1. Alicia vs. Josie
2. SHIMMER Tournament Semi-Finals
3. SHIMMER Tournament Semi-Finals
4. Allison Danger vs. Cindy Rogers (No DQ/Street Fight)
5. Eden Black vs. Portia Perez vs. Nikki Roxx vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel
6. Rain vs. Serena Deeb
7. Cheerleader Melissa & MsChif vs. Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka
8. SHIMMER Title Tournament Finals


----------



## Sephiroth

PaiMei, any ratings for BOLA night 1? i have a friend who is on the fence about getting the 3 pack or just Night 3. i showed him your review of Night 3 and that made it even tougher he said cuz you mentioned Night 1 was good, but nothing blowaway.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Didn't watch the non-tournament stuff cause I was rushing to get to Night Three, but Alvarez gave the main event (Steenerico vs. Dragon Kid/Susumu Yokosuka) ****1/4 live.

Joey Ryan vs. Chris Hero - **3/4
Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries - ***1/4
Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave - **
Alex Shelley vs. Tyler Black - ***1/2
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Doug Williams - ***1/4
PAC vs. Jack Evans - ***1/2

All reports had Night Two being significantly better, with Alvarez giving great praise to CIMA vs. Tornado (***1/2), and Susumu vs. Kidou (****1/4).


----------



## Blasko

For Platt and other SHIMMER fans...


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blasko- I just have one question........where the hell do you find this stuff? lol


----------



## T-C

-Blasko- said:


> For Platt and other SHIMMER fans...


Hahahahaha, many, many buys. Just top class.

I also enjoy Stephanie's pregnancy test.


----------



## Platt

-Blasko- said:


> For Platt and other SHIMMER fans...


I don't know what to say other than :lmao


----------



## musdy

I could only afford one DVD so I ordered Supercard of Honor II.


----------



## -Mystery-

*PWG Roger Dorn Night*
1. Bino Gambino vs. TopGun Talwar - *3/4
2. TJ Perkins vs. Tony Kozina - ***1/4
3. Ronin vs. The Human Tornado - **
4. PWG Tag Titles: PAC & Roderick Strong (c) vs. Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero - ***1/2
5. Tyler Black vs. Joey Ryan - **3/4
6. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) - **1/2
7. PWG Title: El Generico (c) vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## Blasko

Platt said:


> I don't know what to say other than :lmao


 I think they come in regular and Amazing Kong size...


----------



## bmxmadb53

I lol'ed at the tampons. WHERE THE FUCK ARE MY DVDS FROM EBAY!~!~! Its been like 13 days. FUCKING BULLSHIT GOD DAMNIT FUCK SALT. I mean...I'm sure it will all turn out for the better.


----------



## Arsenal_Fan

Some Advice on Christmas/Birthday Gifts For Myself

ORDER FOR CHRISTMAS
Chris Hero Logo T-Shirt = 20
Bryan Danielson 'Still The Best' T-Shirt = 20
Ring of Honor Red Logo T-Shirt = 20
This Means War II = 20
Fighting Spirit = 20
The Battle of St Paul = 20
Good Times, Great Memories = 20
Reborn Again = 20
Respect is Earned = 20
A Fight At The Roxbury = 20
Domination = 20
WSX = 19
Total = 239 = American = 3 t-shirts & 9 dvds

OR

IWA-MS
Ted Petty Invitational Tournament 2002 - 40
Ted Petty Invitational Tournament 2003 - 40
Ted Petty Invitational Tournament 2004 - 40
Ted Petty Invitational Tournament 2005 - 40
Ted Petty Invitational Tournament 2006 - 40
Ted Petty Invitational Tournament 2007 - 40

Total for IWA-MS = 240 = 12 dvds

OR

Highspots
PWG
All Star Weekend 1 (30 for both nights)
All Star Weekend 2 (30 for both nights)
BOLA 2005 (25)
ASW 3 (30)
BOLA 2006 (35)
ASW 4 (30)
ASW 5 (30)
BOLA 07 (35)

Total = 245 = 18 dvds


well im a big fan of ROH but im also looking to branch out


----------



## McQueen

Arsenal believe it or not, I'd go with the PWG order.

:lmao at the SHIMMER Tampons. I'd hate to see a Lacey Extra Absorbant variety.


----------



## santo

go with the TPI order. lots of awesome stuff on those shows.


----------



## ROH

^^^^ Arsenal fan (btw Arsenal fucking suck), go with the IWA one. You simply cannot call yourself a wrestling fan without seeing the 2004 TPI and Quack/Claudio from the 2006 TPI.


----------



## Claymore

Aresnal, I hate to make things more compicated for you mate. But are you able to mix and match any of those things?...

For example, are you able to buy say 2 ROH DVD's and 2 Ted Petty DVD's? Or do you just want to keep to the one whole lot. Because out of those DVD's that you have listed man, you could get an awesome lot out of them by combining some.

As I said I don't want to complicate your dilemma up even more, but hopefully you understand what I just wrote.


----------



## -GP-

ROH said:


> Quack/Claudio from the 2006 TPI.


:agree:


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

So Roh is just chillin right now with no sale or what?

I'm really fuckin' pissed that ROH had that black friday sale but I couldn't get any access to a computer since I just moved and got the internet back last night and my fuckin college library was closed from thanksgiving through the weekend. GODDAMNIT! they better have that sometime before christmas


----------



## Sephiroth

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> So Roh is just chillin right now with no sale or what?
> 
> I'm really fuckin' pissed that ROH had that black friday sale but I couldn't get any access to a computer since I just moved and got the internet back last night and my fuckin college library was closed from thanksgiving through the weekend. GODDAMNIT! they better have that sometime before christmas


they'll probably have a free shipping and handling or 10 dollar sale for this weekend

edit: SWEET JESUS!


----------



## JD13

BEST COVER EVER!!!

Watched IWS Blood sweat and beers yesterday. Great show, nothing OMIGOD amazing but everything was fun. Highly recomended by me, check it out.


----------



## ROH

^^ Stupefied looks like Misawa (on the left).


----------



## The_Boogey_Man

^^^ 
damn you beat me too it. Hydra as a goomba is pure gold.


----------



## StraightEdge

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> So Roh is just chillin right now with no sale or what?


Lol, Haha. Im Pretty Sure they have to catch up with all the Black Friday Sales..


----------



## -Mystery-

*PWG Giant Sized Annual #4*
1. Ronin vs. TopGun Talwar - *1/4
2. The Human Tornado vs. Tony Kozina - **
3. The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson) & TJ Perkins vs. Scott Lost, Bino Gambino & Karl Anderson - ***
4. Davey Richards vs. Gergal Devitt - **1/2
5. Scorpio Sky vs. Joey Ryan - Street Fight - **1/2
6. Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero - ***1/4
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/4
8. PWG Tag Titles: PAC & Roderick Strong (c) vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen - ****1/4
9. PWG Title: El Generico (c) vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/2

Overall show rating - ***3/4


----------



## huthutraul

I was just wondering wether I should get Honor Nation or Chaos at Cow Palace. Honor Nation seems to have a better card overall, but I have heard great things about Aries-Dragon from Cow Palace. If anybody was at either show I would love to know what you thought about it. Thanks


----------



## Finlay24

NEW Northeast Wrestling Alliance DVD available.







http://northeastwrestling.com/store.shtml
I attended this show earlier this month and its near the top of my favorite shows I have attended. So check it out if your interested I recommend it.
heres the card:
* Supreme Lee Great vs. "The Dynamic Sensation" Gus Harlacher
* Rob Eckos and Alere Little Feather vs. Doink and Talia
* Sgt Slaughter, Todd Bargella and David Dean vs. Romeo Roselli, Ricky Landell and Brian Anthony
* Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles
* NEW Heavyweight Title: Xavier vs. Jason Blade
* Jerry "The King" Lawler vs. Joey Mercury
* World Heavyweight Title: Kurt Angle vs. Christian Cage
There are alot of other NEW shows avaible on DVD on the site so check them out to including the return of Sid in a match against The King at Heatwave. All the DVDs are $20.


----------



## watts63

Just watched Dragon Kid vs. Susumu Yokosuka on BOLA Night 2 & I got to say...:no:. **1/2. The chemistry was terrible & Yokosuka trying to get the crowd going was a sad ass site. Hell he tried to while he was in a submission hold which looks like he was tapping out. No story whatsoever with the bunch of spots (nothing new, just the same spots they been using since last year) & what really annoyed me was when the crowd chanted "this is awesome".


----------



## Platt

Due to a server cockup while saving a load of the dragon gate reviews in the ratings thread were lost, i have replaced what i can from a backup but i don't have the time to go through 500 pages to check which ones aren't there. So if you have posted one and it's not in the review thread if you could post a link to it here or pm me with it that would be a great help.


----------



## musdy

watts63 said:


> Just watched Dragon Kid vs. Susumu Yokosuka on BOLA Night 2 & I got to say...:no:. **1/2. The chemistry was terrible & Yokosuka trying to get the crowd going was a sad ass site. Hell he tried to while he was in a submission hold which looks like he was tapping out. No story whatsoever with the bunch of spots (nothing new, just the same spots they been using since last year) & what really annoyed me was when the crowd chanted "this is awesome".


DAMN!!! I was looking forward to that match too.


----------



## watts63

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles '07 Night Two*

*First Round*
Dragon Kid vs. Susumu Yokosuka **1/2

*First Round*
El Generico vs. Tony Kozina ***1/4

*First Round*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Davey Richards ***1/4 

*First Round*
Necro Butcher vs. Kevin Steen *3/4

*First Round*
SHINGO vs. Scott Lost ***-***1/4

*First Round*
CIMA vs. Human Tornado ***1/4

Ronin & TJ Perkins vs. Karl Anderson & Bino Gambino *​


----------



## Sephiroth

Watts, ratings for Night 1?


----------



## WillTheBloody

*THE BEST OF CHIKARA*

*Shane Storm & Jigsaw & Quackenbush vs Gran Akauma & Icarus & Castagnoli - *****
Quack kicks out of a Top Rope Uppercut/Powerbomb/Lungblower combo?! Hmmm...still very good.

*Shane Storm vs Chris Hero - ***3/4*
Best Storm match I've ever seen. Everything was smooth, and the crowd was way into this.

*Milano Collection AT & Skayde vs The Kings of Wrestling - *****
This was the match that got me into the Kings of Wrestling. Great execution and some nice comedy spots, too.

*Allison Danger, Ranmaru & Rain vs Daizee Haize & Mickie & Sumie Saki - **1/2*
Not bad. Mickie was really good here.

*Jigsaw vs Hallowicked - ***3/4*
I loved this. This is what Chikara is all about: watching young, talented guys develop into stars.

*Angel de Fuego & Equinox & The Colony vs Los Ice Creams & Crossbones & Rorschach - ***1/4*
JIMMIES!!!!

*The North Star Express vs The Kings of Wrestling - ***3/4*
Another really good match where the Kings make a weaker team look like a real threat.

*Mike Quackenbush vs Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2*
This is my least favorite of all their encounters that I've seen. That said, it was still awesome.

*Eddie Kingston vs Larry Sweeney - ***1/2*
You could feel the hate between these guys. Some of the strikes looked so stiff, especially considering some of the matches I had just watched. This is the puroresu side of Chikara, and it was very important to include this on the DVD.

*DVD OVERALL: *****
Great price. Great energy. Great matches. Anything else? What's that? You get a trading card?!
...
Nice.

(I got Hallowicked)


----------



## Platt

^^ How was the video quality on your copy i'm still not sure if i got a bad copy of if they were all as bad


----------



## WillTheBloody

Quality was fine. My only complaint would be that, when the Chikara logo disappears near the end of each match, the picture seemed to be a tad smoother. Other than that, video was fine.


----------



## Sephiroth

those are the highest ratings i've seen for the Best of Chikara dvd. i plan on picking one up either at a Best Buy on the way to Chicago on Saturday or at the ROH show that night. i might get it before the show since i think they are all sold out of it :sad:


----------



## watts63

Sephiroth said:


> Watts, ratings for Night 1?


I saw it live so I will posting the ratings for Night 1 last.


----------



## Platt

WillTheBloody said:


> Quality was fine. My only complaint would be that, when the Chikara logo disappears near the end of each match, the picture seemed to be a tad smoother. Other than that, video was fine.


Hmm might have to email ROH about it then see if i can get a new copy half of the matches on mine are horribly pixelated similar to the quality of a download.


----------



## Blasko

watts63 said:


> *First Round*
> Necro Butcher vs. Kevin Steen *3/4


 I blame Kevin Steen.


----------



## watts63

-Blasko- said:


> I blame Kevin Steen.


Both of them were not at their best really.


----------



## -Mystery-

The 3 new Chikara shows are officially available.


----------



## huthutraul

Live, Dragon Kid vs. Yokosuka was my favorite match of the tournament. ****1/4 Not really sure what was wrong with it.


----------



## bmxmadb53

-Mystery- said:


> The 3 new Chikara shows are officially available.


I want, tbh, but I lack the cash.


----------



## Blasko

bmxmadb53 said:


> I want, tbh, but I lack the cash.


 Thank goodness for good old Saint Nick. :agree:


----------



## T-C

That is all.


----------



## watts63

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles '07 Night Three*

*Finals*
CIMA vs. Roderick Strong vs. El Generico **** (MVP of BOLA '07: "Talent Loan From God" Alex Shelley)

Kevin Steen, Susumu Yokosuka, Chris Hero, Doug Williams, Jack Evans & Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries, Davey Richards, Jimmy Rave, Scott Lost, Human Tornado & Karl Anderson *** (Should Have Been A Cibernetico Match; I'm No Longer A Jimmy Rave Fan...For Now)

*Semi-Finals*
El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness ****

*Semi-Finals*
PAC vs. CIMA ***1/2

*Semi-Finals*
Alex Shelley vs. Roderick Strong ***3/4

*Second Round*
El Generico vs. Dragon Kid ***

*Second Round*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Necro Butcher ***3/4

*Second Round*
CIMA vs. SHINGO ***1/4

*Second Round*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. PAC ***1/2-***3/4

*Second Round*
Alex Shelley vs. Matt Sydal ***3/4-****

*Second Round*
Joey Ryan vs. Roderick Strong ***1/4​


----------



## Blasko

T-C said:


> That is all.


 I blame Kawada's old age for his recent behavior. :lmao


----------



## Sephiroth

Sean Radican from PWTorch gave the Briscoes/Steenerico Ladder War the full 5. he also gave Mori/Dragon 4 stars and said this "The Morishima-Danielson match set a new benchmark for how to work a pro wrestling match."


----------



## Claymore

My ROH Black Friday Order came through the post today, very quick indeed. I was expecting to wait a couple more days for it to arrive....But I'm not complaining. Anyways consider this a heads up for all the UK guys out there who ordered during the sale...You should be getting your stuff pretty soon...

Enjoy your viewing folks...


----------



## Platt

Claymore said:


> My ROH Black Friday Order cae through the post today, very quick indeed. I was expecting to wait a couple more days for it to arrive....But I'm not complaining. Anyways consider this a heads up for all the UK guys out there who ordered during the sale...You should be getting your stuff pretty soon...
> 
> Enjoy your viewing folks...


Awesome i wasn't expecting them through till early next week.


----------



## Claymore

Platt said:


> Awesome i wasn't expecting them through till early next week.


Yeah I was expecting the exact same thing...


----------



## Platt

Claymore said:


> Yeah I was expecting the exact same thing...


What did you get?


----------



## ROH

Un-related, but if my new CHIKARA doesn't arrive by Saturday I'm rioting.

need Chikky


----------



## Sephiroth

you guys need to see this...

"Equinox No More"

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KYiZnuYrnbw

lmao, he sucks even without his mask


----------



## Platt

> TAKE 15%-20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> Thursday, November 29, 2007
> 
> TAKE 15%-20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> You can now save 15%-20% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. All orders under $50 save 15% off the order. Orders that are $50 and up can save 20% off the order.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.
> 
> To redeem your 15% Off Coupon for orders under $50 just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: dec15 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> To redeem your 20% Off Coupon for order $50 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: dec20 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 12/6 at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> 
> NEW DVD RELEASES!!!
> 
> The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Chaos At The Cow Palace- San Francisco, CA 10/21/07 (DVD)
> 
> Nigel McGuinness defends the World Title against Jay Briscoe; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries in the second match in their best of three series; Age of the Fall vs. No Remorse Corps; Roderick Strong vs. Claudio Castagnoli for the FIP Title; plus more.
> 1. Chris Hero vs. Human Tornado
> 2. Roderick Strong vs. Claudio Castagnoli (FIP Heavyweight Title Match)
> 3. Adam Pearce vs. Karl Anderson
> 4. Delirious vs. Brent Albright
> 5. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards vs. TJ Perkins & Tony Kozina
> 6. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards vs. Necro Butcher & Jimmy Jacobs
> 7. Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson (Second Match In The Best of Three Series)
> 8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Match)
> 
> Survival of the Fittest 2007- Las Vegas, NV 10/19/07 (DVD)
> 
> Features seven first round qualifying matches where the winners advance to the Survival of the Fittest Final Elimination Match plus The Age of the Fall vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe.
> 1. Qualifying Match: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong
> 2. Qualifying Match: Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson
> 3. Qualifying Match: Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins
> 4. Qualifying Match: Delirious vs. Austin Aries
> 5. Qualifying Match: Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 6. Qualifying Match: Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson
> 7. Qualifying Match: Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina
> 8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Necro Butcher
> 9. Survival of the Fittest 2007 Final Elimination Match
> 
> Honor Nation- Boston, MA 10/5/07 (DVD)
> 
> Takeshi Morishima vs. Kevin Steen for the ROH World Title; No Remorse Corps vs. The Vulture Squad; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries in the 1st match in their best of three series; Jay Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero; plus more.
> 1. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce vs. Matt Cross & Erick Stevens
> 2. Delirious vs. BJ Whitmer
> 3. Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico vs. Hallowicked (Triple Threat Match)
> 4. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero
> 5. Jay Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher
> 6. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Ernie Osiris & Mitch Franklin
> 7. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (First Match In The Best Of Three Series)
> 8. Jack Evans, Ruckus, & Jigsaw vs. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero
> 9. Takeshi Morishima vs. Kevin Steen (ROH World Title Match)
> 
> SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 12 (DVD)
> 
> Features the Semi-Finals and Finals of the SHIMMER Title Tournament with Lacey, Daizee Haze, Sarah Stock and Sara Del Rey; Allison Danger vs. Cindy Rogers in a NO DQ Street Fight; plus more.
> 1. Alicia vs. Josie
> 2. SHIMMER Tournament Semi-Finals
> 3. SHIMMER Tournament Semi-Finals
> 4. Allison Danger vs. Cindy Rogers (No DQ/Street Fight)
> 5. Eden Black vs. Portia Perez vs. Nikki Roxx vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel
> 6. Rain vs. Serena Deeb
> 7. Cheerleader Melissa & MsChif vs. Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka
> 8. SHIMMER Title Tournament Finals
> 
> SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 11 (DVD)
> 
> Features the first night of a tournament to crown the first SHIMMER Champion.
> 
> First Round Tournament Matches:
> 1. Allison Danger vs. Malia Hosaka
> 2. Daizee Haze vs. Portia Perez
> 3. Cindy Rogers vs. Sara Del Rey
> 4. Alicia vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel
> 5. MsChif vs. Lexie Fyfe
> 6. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Sarah Stock
> 7. Lacey vs. Eden Black
> 8. Nikki Roxx vs. Rain
> 
> Quater-Final Tournament Matches:
> 9. Malia Hosaka/Allison Danger winner vs. Daizee Haze/Portia Perez winner
> 10. Sara Del Rey/Cindy Rogers winner vs. Ariel/Alicia winner
> 11. MsChif/Lexie Fyfe winner vs. Cheerleader Melissa/Sarah Stock winner
> 12. Lacey/Eden Black winner vs. Nikki Roxx/Rain winner
> 
> Womens Extreme Wrestling ''Ring On Fire'' (DVD)
> 
> "WEW Women's Erotic Wrestling presents......"Ring on Fire" featuring the wrestling ring’s hottest, wildest, most seductive, exotic, erotic hardcore grapplers from all over the world battling to the death in some of today's sexiest hardcore matches. Featuring "The Queen Of Extreme" Francine, Team T & A, "Booty Bangin" Nurse T, Hardcore XXX School Girl Tatianna Stone, The F.B.I. Full Breasted Italian, Pussy Willow, The Hot Homewreckers, plus much, much more all on WEW's "Ring on Fire". Filmed at the NEW ALHAMBRA ARENA, PHILADELPHIA,, PA on 5/21/07.
> 
> 
> DVD GRAB BAGS ARE BACK!!!
> 
> For a limited time Grab Bags are back. This time we're offering two different types of DVD Grab Bags. Here are the details:
> 
> GRAB BAG OF 4 DVD'S- WE PICK THE TITLES- $16.95
> 
> *You will receive (4) wrestling DVD's with every grab bag you purchase. All DVD's will be different titles, we pick them.
> *Grab pag can include DVD's and DVD-R's.
> *Please note: We can NOT guarantee which titles you receive and can't take special requests for this item.
> *DVD's can be live events, shoot interviews, best of's, or basically anything we sell on the website.
> 
> SHOOT INTERVIEW GRAB BAG OF DVD'S- YOU PICK THE TITLES!!!- $29.95
> 
> *Pick any 5 Straight Shootin' or Secrets of the Ring DVD's from the list below for only $29.95!!!
> 
> *Add the Shoot Interview Grab Bag to your Shopping Cart. This item can be found in the NEW RELEASES section. To pick your specific items just list the DVD's you are choosing in the "Special Instructions" section which can be found when going through the checkout process. You can choose 5 DVD's per Grab Bag.
> 
> You may choose any DVD's from the list below:
> 
> -Straight Shootin' with Konnan
> -Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino
> -Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm
> -Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
> -Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe & CM Punk
> -Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
> -Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 1
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
> -Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
> -Secrets of the Ring with Dusty Rhodes
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Mitchell
> -Straight Shootin' with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 1
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with 2 Cold Scorpio
> -Straight Shootin' with Kamala
> -Straight Shootin' with Christopher Daniels
> -Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe
> -Straight Shootin' with Steve Corino
> -Straight Shootin' with One Man Gang
> -Straight Shootin' with The Fantastics
> -Straight Shootin' with Butch Reed
> -Straight Shootin' with The Midnight Express
> -Straight Shootin' with Skandar Akbar
> -Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
> -Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero
> -Straight Shootin' with Ken Patera
> -Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
> -Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard
> -Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
> -Straight Shootin' with Paul Ellering
> -Straight Shootin' with Mr. Fuji
> -Straight Shootin' with Jushin Liger
> -Straight Shootin' with Francine
> -Straight Shootin' with Jimmy Yang
> -Straight Shootin' with The Blue Meanie
> 
> **Don't forget you can use the discount codes listed above to save 15-20% off your Grab Bag purchase.


Grab bag time again


----------



## -GP-

If anyone's grabbing a shoot bag, make sure you get


> -Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe & CM Punk


My favourite shoot by far! 
You'll laugh your ass off


----------



## Platt

Ok some help needed form you guys from the shoots available i need 20 of them and im looking to cut that down to 10 to get. The Raven SOTR are a given so anyone have any opinions on must have from the remaining 17.

-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 1
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
-Straight Shootin' with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
-Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with 2 Cold Scorpio
-Straight Shootin' with Kamala
-Straight Shootin' with Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with The Midnight Express
-Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
-Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard
-Straight Shootin' with Jushin Liger
-Straight Shootin' with Francine
-Straight Shootin' with Jimmy Yang


----------



## T-C

Any of the Cornette ones. Listening to Cornette talk about wrestling is too much fun.


----------



## Sephiroth

i bet the Tom Prichard shoot is good. also the Funk and Douglas one is pretty good. i've heard the Cornette/Watts shoots are good too. 

you know, i haven't heard anything about it, but i bet the Fallen Angel shoot is great. same with the AJ and Daniels one. they are both great friends and i'm sure it comes off well like the Joe/Punk and Punk/Cabana ones did. that one would be interesting i think


----------



## -Mystery-

The Styles & Daniels and Raven & Sandman shoots are good buys.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sephiroth said:


> you guys need to see this...
> 
> "Equinox No More"
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=KYiZnuYrnbw
> 
> lmao, he sucks even without his mask


I just so fucking marked.


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion

The RF shoot with Eugene was pretty interesting, I thought. Worth a watch.

Unrelated, but anybody know the name of the ROH Menu song they had for most of the releases?

and when did they change it to the one they have now?


----------



## bmxmadb53

starttheinfeKKtion said:


> The RF shoot with Eugene was pretty interesting, I thought. Worth a watch.


I'm watching it as I type this. I just finished watching Cryme Tymes which was pretty decent.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Time for me to vent...ya know that supposed DG MOTY, not MOTYC, MOTY, DoiYoshi vs. my boys, Arai and Iwasa? That 30 minute classic??? Goddamn DG aired 14 minutes. Motherfucker.


----------



## Sephiroth

MrPaiMei said:


> Time for me to vent...ya know that supposed DG MOTY, not MOTYC, MOTY, DoiYoshi vs. my boys, Arai and Iwasa? That 30 minute classic??? Goddamn DG aired 14 minutes. Motherfucker.


so it's gonna be like that on the DVD too right? that's retarded. why even clip matches if you put them on a fucking DVD.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Well, it's a 2 hour TV block, they not made in Japan as DVDs. The DVD you buy is recorded off Japan TV, as far as DG goes. What they NEED is monthly PPV back...


----------



## watts63

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles '07 Night One*

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Kevin Steen & El Generico (c) vs. Susumu Yokosuka & Dragon Kid ****

*1st Round*
PAC vs. Jack Evans ***1/2-***3/4

*1st Round*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Doug Williams ***1/4-***1/2

*1st Round*
Alex Shelley vs. Tyler Black ***3/4-****

*1st Round*
Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave *1/2

*1st Round*
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong ***1/4-***1/2

*1st Round*
Joey Ryan vs. Chris Hero **3/4-***

Matt & Nick Jackson vs. Phoenix Star & Zorke ***​


----------



## Sephiroth

MrPaiMei said:


> Well, it's a 2 hour TV block, they not made in Japan as DVDs. The DVD you buy is recorded off Japan TV, as far as DG goes. What they NEED is monthly PPV back...


well maybe they don't want people to see that the show doesn't revolve around CIMA and there are some other guys that can do well too.


----------



## McQueen

MrPaiMei said:


> Time for me to vent...ya know that supposed DG MOTY, not MOTYC, MOTY, DoiYoshi vs. my boys, Arai and Iwasa? That 30 minute classic??? Goddamn DG aired 14 minutes. Motherfucker.


That sucks, seriously.

But speaking of Doi/Yoshi I'm surprised I haven't seen anyone mension this yet:



Green Destiny said:


> 7. GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino beat Kotaro Suzuki & Ricky Marvin (c) (17:39) when Doi used the Muscular Bomb on Suzuki to become the 7th champions.


Oh and marking out because I finally got my PWG order! :hb


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> That sucks, seriously.
> 
> But speaking of Doi/Yoshi I'm surprised I haven't seen anyone mension this yet:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and marking out because I finally got my PWG order! :hb


...what a great mod you are 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/382641-doiyoshi-3-crown-champs.html


----------



## McQueen

No ones ever said I was a good mod :side:

I'm not on all the time I have a job you know :lmao


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> No ones ever said I was a good mod :side:
> 
> I'm not on all the time I have a job you know :lmao


don't worry about, you're a good mod. being good isn't based on how many rants you get flaming you, it's all about heart.

so man up and drive to Chicago

since this is going off topic, what DVDs should i buy on Saturday?

i plan on getting:
Death Before Dishonor V: Night 1
Death Before Dishonor V: Night 2
Manhatten Mayhem 2
Driven
Honor Nation
Chaos at the Cow Palace

i want to get at least two more so i can get another buy 3, get 1 free and i'm on the fence over Survival of the Fittest 07 and another DVD i'm not sure about yet. i was thinking an older one but i have most of 06 and 05 so any suggestions from 2004?


----------



## McQueen

What do you have from 2004 Sephy?

From '04 I really really liked:
Midnight Express Reunion
Reborn Stage Two
Death Before Dishonor 2 Night 1
and both Weekend of Thunder shows are pretty darn good.


----------



## musdy

MrPaiMei said:


> Time for me to vent...ya know that supposed DG MOTY, not MOTYC, MOTY, DoiYoshi vs. my boys, Arai and Iwasa? That 30 minute classic??? Goddamn DG aired 14 minutes. Motherfucker.


I just wish they could get a better time slot!!


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> What do you have from 2004 Sephy?
> 
> From '04 I really really liked:
> Midnight Express Reunion
> Reborn Stage Two
> Death Before Dishonor 2 Night 1
> and both Weekend of Thunder shows are pretty darn good.


not that many.

Joe vs. Punk 2
Generation Next
Testing the Limit
All Star Extravaganza II
Final Battle 04
Weekend of Thunder Night 1 & 2
Reborn: Stage 2
Reborn: Completion
Midnight Express Reunion
At Our Best

after thinking about it, i'm thinking about getting The Future Is Now


----------



## ROH

Just oredered the BOLA 07 and the last 3 Chikky DVDs. SMV fucked up my order today and I got Chikky bruised and 2 copies of NSN, while no TPI. I sent SMV an email requesting them send me the TPI07. And when MrPaiMei gets his new ROH DVDs and copies them to DVDR my Xmas wrasslin; shopping will be complete. So, Xmas wrestling is:

CHIKARA Dec 16th
CHIKARA Dec 17th
CHIKARA Dec 18th
PWG BOLA N1
PWG BOLA N2
PWG BOLA N2
TPI 07 N1 (if SMV deliver )
TPI 07 N2 (if SMV deliver )
ROH Honor Nation
ROH SOTF 2007
ROH [email protected]

.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Sephiroth said:


> don't worry about, you're a good mod. being good isn't based on how many rants you get flaming you, it's all about heart.
> 
> so man up and drive to Chicago
> 
> since this is going off topic, what DVDs should i buy on Saturday?
> 
> i plan on getting:
> Death Before Dishonor V: Night 1
> Death Before Dishonor V: Night 2
> Manhatten Mayhem 2
> Driven
> Honor Nation
> Chaos at the Cow Palace
> 
> i want to get at least two more so i can get another buy 3, get 1 free and i'm on the fence over Survival of the Fittest 07 and another DVD i'm not sure about yet. i was thinking an older one but i have most of 06 and 05 so any suggestions from 2004?


You should know better buddy. They don't carry a lot of 04 stuff with them at live shows and even so, those are $10 sale fodder, meaning if you get them live, you're wasting money.

SOTF 07 is apparently only if you're a Hero fan. There's always both nights of RTTT, AFATAR and Domination if you don't have them... or even Tokyo, Osaka, or United We stand. Damn your lack of info given.


----------



## Sephiroth

PulseGlazer said:


> You should know better buddy. They don't carry a lot of 04 stuff with them at live shows and even so, those are $10 sale fodder, meaning if you get them live, you're wasting money.
> 
> SOTF 07 is apparently only if you're a Hero fan. There's always both nights of RTTT, AFATAR and Domination if you don't have them... or even Tokyo, Osaka, or United We stand. Damn your lack of info given.


besides the ones i listed as possibly buying and SotF 07, i own every 07 show except Dedicated, Battle of the Icons, This Means War 2, Reborn Again, United We Stand, Caged Rage, and Motor City Madness 07

they usually have most of the 04 shows after Reborn: Stage 1 during Chicago shows. they might not now since they've released about 9 dvds since the last one


----------



## PulseGlazer

Sephiroth said:


> besides the ones i listed as possibly buying and SotF 07, i own every 07 show except Dedicated, Battle of the Icons, This Means War 2, Reborn Again, United We Stand, Caged Rage, and Motor City Madness 07
> 
> they usually have most of the 04 shows after Reborn: Stage 1 during Chicago shows. they might not now since they've released about 9 dvds since the last one


United We Stand should be one. MCM, Caged Rage, or SOTF the second.

MCM if you like Stevens, Caged Rage if you're a Briscoe fan, and Hero mark for SOTF.


----------



## Claymore

PulseGlazer said:


> United We Stand should be one. MCM, Caged Rage, or SOTF the second.
> 
> MCM if you like Stevens, Caged Rage if you're a Briscoe fan, and Hero mark for SOTF.


Your right on the mark there my friend...

Personally I would go with Caged Rage, it was a very enjoyable show which I believe is overlooked greatly when talking about ROH 2007 shows...


----------



## Sephiroth

look what I just posted over in the Indy Media section...

SURPRISE!


----------



## Blasko

Sephiroth said:


> look what I just posted over in the Indy Media section...
> 
> SURPRISE!


Will oral do, my good sir?


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blasko- said:


> Will oral do, my good sir?


seeing Toshiaki Kawada's face everytime you post is good enough


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> Will oral do, my good sir?


Hey you know if the offers out there....

... don't forget who brought you Super Jumbo Bros. :side:


----------



## bmxmadb53

Probably going to get, RIE, Caged Rage, SOTF, and Chaos at the Cow Palace tommorw.


----------



## Sephiroth

just got an email from Chris from IVP



IVP Videos said:


> From now until January 1st you can get our very popular buy 10 DVDs for $24.99 or even buy 20 DVDs for $44.99. Also added about ten new DVDs with a guarantee that over 200 DVDs will be added between now and the end of the year! Thanks for making 2007 the biggest year in IVPvideos.com history and all orders and replacements will be shipped by tomorrow. Thanks and any questions or comments send us an e-mail at [email protected]
> 
> Chris S.
> www.ivpvideos.com


----------



## ROH

*CHIKARA Bruised*

1. Leonard Chikarason Interview - *N/A* (Basically a (good as usual) Kingston promo hyping his match with Donst)

2. Order Of The Neo-Solar Temple vs. US Ape, Moscow & Dragon Dragon - **** (Fun stuff)

3. Dragon Yuki vs. Jigsaw - **** (Meh)

4. Osirian Portal vs. Cheech & Cloudy - ***** (The Osirian Portal were good considering this was like, their 3rd match ever)

5. Olsen twins & Brodie Lee vs. the Colony - ***** (Brodie Lee is awesome)

6. Chuck taylor vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****1/4* (Really awesome)

7. Mitch Ryder vs. Equinox - ***** (Surprisingly good)

8. Lince Dorado vs. Mike Quackenbush - *** (SPOILER ALERT: Match had an early DQ finish, KOW inteference)

9. Eddie Kingston vs. Tim Donst - ****3/4* (AWESOME match, like thier SDiC one but better)

10. Delirious & Hallowicked vs. F.I.S.T. - ****1/2* (Really good match and lovely finish)

*Overall*: You usual fun Chikky show. I wasn't really into it at first, but Brodie Lee's awesomeness in the 6 man combined with CC/Chuck really got me into things. King/Donst II needs to be seen, too.

*Overall Score*: 7.5/10.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> Hey you know if the offers out there....
> 
> ... don't forget who brought you Super Jumbo Bros. :side:


 My mouth isn't a hotel, damn it.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sounds good. Kingston/Donst two being better but not raved about by you is odd tho Just figured you would have said something more, like the first one.

Equinox vs Ryder got so much hate even before it happened and it comes off good. An egg on all of the haters face. I love it.


----------



## ROH

Hailsabin said:


> Sounds good. Kingston/Donst two being better but not raved about by you is odd tho Just figured you would have said something more, like the first one.
> 
> Equinox vs Ryder got so much hate even before it happened and it comes off good. An egg on all of the haters face. I love it.


To make a thread or something I'd have to rewatch it a few times, which I don't have the time for now . Damn English essay.


----------



## Sephiroth

ROH said:


> To make a thread or something I'd have to rewatch it a few times, which I don't have the time for now . Damn English essay.


make your essay about Donst vs. Kingston


----------



## ROH

*CHIKARA New Star Navigation*

1. UltraMantis Black & Shane Storm vs. Hydra & Jigsaw - **** (Fun opener)

2. Crossbones vs. Soldier Ant - ***1/2* (CRANK DAT SOUJA ANT)

3. Icarus vs. Tim Donst - ****1/2* (Icarus was really on here, and Donst was his usual awesome self. Great match)

4. Brodie Lee vs. Worker Ant - ***1/2* (Brodie Lee pwns, match was fun)

5. Osirian Portal vs. Hallowicked & Delirious - ****1/4* (The Portal will become awesome soon, good match)

6. Chuck Taylor vs. Helios - ***** (Good fast paced stuff)

7. Dragon Yuki vs. Fire Ant - *** (Meh)

8. Larry Sweeney vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***** (Sweeney is such a good heel)

9. Olsen Twins vs. Cheech & Cloudy - ****1/2* (Lacked the atmosphere of the C&R match, but still really fun)

10. Mitch Ryder vs. Lince Dorado - ***** (Mitch is actually really good . Despite the obvious accident, Mitch/Lince Hair vs Mask is gonna be awesome)

*Overall*: This show was like the previous night's (Bruised) but with a quieter crowd. Nothing must see, good top to bottom show.

*Overall Score*: 7/10.


----------



## -Mystery-

Everyone finally on Mitch's bandwagon? I knew it'd happen sooner or later. I always thought he was awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth

i'm not on the Ryder Wagon. i still can't stand his voice. it makes me cringe


----------



## ROH

Sephiroth said:


> i'm not on the Ryder Wagon. i still can't stand his voice. it makes me cringe


I love it, it makes him sound constantly disgusted at CHIKARA and the "hoochadores".


----------



## -Mystery-

ROH said:


> I love it, it makes him sound constantly disgusted at CHIKARA and the "hoochadores".


Lince Dorito FTW


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> Everyone finally on Mitch's bandwagon? I knew it'd happen sooner or later. I always thought he was awesome.


Not me, Ryder still sucks.


----------



## Sephiroth

watts63 said:


> Not me, Ryder still sucks.


shall we make a "Mitch Ryder Still Sucks Until We Join The Bandwagon Too" Club?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Mystery- said:


> Lince Dorito FTW


Double Scoop Twins! FTW


----------



## watts63

Sephiroth said:


> shall we make a "Mitch Ryder Still Sucks Until We Join The Bandwagon Too" Club?


Nope. He's nothing special to me.


----------



## Sephiroth

watts63 said:


> Nope.


one word posting? you're supposed to be a mod! THAT'S SPAM!

guys see this?

http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=18378&category=248


----------



## Obfuscation

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Double Scoop Twins! FTW


:lmao

Ryder is awesome. Always liked him.

*Some Matches I watched today*:

El Generico vs PAC-****1/2 (ASW V Night 1)
El Generico vs Human Tornado-***1/2 (ASW V Night 2)
Samoa Joe vs Low Ki-**** (ASW V Night 2)
Matt Classic vs Kikutaro-** (ASW V Night 1)
Cheech/Cloudy vs The Olsen Twins-****1/4 (Cibernetico & Robin)
Bryan Danielson vs El Generico-****1/2 (Giant Size Annual 4)
Chris Hero/Claudio Castagnoi vs Milano Collection AT/Skayde-****1/4 (Tag World Grand Prix 06 Night 3)
Super Dragon/B-boy vs Wonderman/Ken The Box-*1/2 (Tag World Grand Prix 05 Night 1)

Olsens pwned in that match. Truely their best performance in Chikara. Love those guys. And PAC vs Generico needs to be seen. Insane stuff. Glad to finally have seen it from the DVD.


----------



## Sephiroth

i'm scared...i didn't like Generico vs. Danielson as much as the rest of you...:S

PWG Giant Size Annual #4
Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher - *** 1/2
PWG Title: El Generico (c) vs. Bryan Danielson - ****

sorry


----------



## MrPaiMei

I ALWAYS had Mitch Ryder's back. ALWAYS.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> :lmao
> 
> *Ryder is awesome. Always liked him.*
> 
> *Some Matches I watched today*:
> 
> El Generico vs PAC-****1/2 (ASW V Night 1)
> El Generico vs Human Tornado-***1/2 (ASW V Night 2)
> Samoa Joe vs Low Ki-**** (ASW V Night 2)
> Matt Classic vs Kikutaro-** (ASW V Night 1)
> Cheech/Cloudy vs The Olsen Twins-****1/4 (Cibernetico & Robin)
> Bryan Danielson vs El Generico-****1/2 (Giant Size Annual 4)
> Chris Hero/Claudio Castagnoi vs Milano Collection AT/Skayde-****1/4 (Tag World Grand Prix 06 Night 3)
> Super Dragon/B-boy vs Wonderman/Ken The Box-*1/2 (Tag World Grand Prix 05 Night 1)
> 
> Olsens pwned in that match. Truely their best performance in Chikara. Love those guys. And PAC vs Generico needs to be seen. Insane stuff. Glad to finally have seen it from the DVD.


The best part about that promo is when Los Ice Creams just look at each other, just shrug and leave leaving Ryder all alone yelling at the cameraman.

I agree with your Olsen Twins Vs Up In Smoke ratings from Cibernetico & Robin, it was truely awesome.


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion

Sooo how long have the small and Medium size ROH hoodies been out of stock? 
...or do they just cater to fat XXXXXXXL fans?
I'm 130 soak and wet and I'd like a hoody dammit.


----------



## Platt

starttheinfeKKtion said:


> Sooo how long have the small and Medium size ROH hoodies been out of stock?
> ...or do they just cater to fat XXXXXXXL fans?
> I'm 130 soak and wet and I'd like a hoody dammit.


They had all sizes when they first went up so i presume they sold out during the sale


----------



## ROH

By the way, just FYI, so you can all know...

THE OLSEN TWINS fucking rock. Really fun heels, can work pretty much any style and can base and bump like CRAZYMEN. With their recent CHIKARA work they're slowly becoming one of my fav tag teams.


----------



## Claymore

ROH said:


> By the way, just FYI, so you can all know...
> 
> THE OLSEN TWINS fucking rock. Really fun heels, can work pretty much any style and can base and bump like CRAZYMEN. With their recent CHIKARA work they're slowly becoming one of my fav tag teams.


Thank you so much for saying that man, I have become a big fan of the Olsen Twins over this past year and I truely believe they are one of the most underrated and often overlooked tag teams....

The only thing I really would add, is that I want one of the 'Feel Good Tag Team of the Year' shirts...But unfortunately neither Colin or Jimmy have put them up for sale on their myspace.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

ROH said:


> By the way, just FYI, so you can all know...
> 
> THE OLSEN TWINS fucking rock. Really fun heels, can work pretty much any style and can base and bump like CRAZYMEN. With their recent CHIKARA work they're slowly becoming one of my fav tag teams.


Their match at Cibernetico & Robin against Up In Smoke was awesome. I hope to see them get a shot at Incoherence.


----------



## JD13

ROH said:


> By the way, just FYI, so you can all know...
> 
> THE OLSEN TWINS fucking rock. Really fun heels, can work pretty much any style and can base and bump like CRAZYMEN. With their recent CHIKARA work they're slowly becoming one of my fav tag teams.


At the risk of sounding like im jumping on the bandwagon, The Olsens fucking rock!


----------



## watts63

Fuck it, I was on the Olsen Twins' bandwagon after their promo on Time Will Prove Everything.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I just watched El Generico Vs Bryan Danielson from Giant Size Annual 4. I give it ****1/2


----------



## watts63

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEKdT12ORO0&feature=related

The greatest big boot ever.

Anybody have star ratings the 3 new CHIKARA shows?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEKdT12ORO0&feature=related
> 
> The greatest big boot ever.
> 
> Anybody have star ratings the 3 new CHIKARA shows?


DAMN!!!! I bet the whole building heard that one.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Man Up PPV*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship; Ladder Match*
Jay & Mark Briscoe (c) vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico ****1/4

*ROH World Championship*
Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. Bryan Danielson ***3/4

Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong ***1/2

Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards ***1/2

Rocky Romero vs. M-Dogg 20 **1/4

*Four Corner Survival*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero vs. Naomichi Marufuji ***3/4

*Great Bryan Danielson Promo*​
I maybe the first person to say this but...here we go...Driven was better than Man Up.


----------



## -GP-

*ROH: MAN UP*

*-Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuiness vs. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Chris Hero* ***1/2

*-Matt Cross vs. Rocky Romero* **3/4

*-Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards* ***1/2

*-Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong* ***1/4

*-Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson* ****1/4

*-Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico and Kevin Steen* ****1/2

Overall:
Enjoyed it a bit less than Driven...not sure i can pinpoint the reason, but i think Driven was a better PPV.
Still one of the best of the year offcourse...


----------



## Blasko

I watched Kobashi return match, and I must say, I kinda teared up a little bit. 

**** 3/4's by me. I don't care what anybody says, I might even knock it up later. 

Great to see Kobashi back, I hope he goes on to be the same Kobashi I love. :agree:


----------



## McQueen

Downloading the Kobashi match now but not sure if i'm gonna find the time to watch it till tommorow. Really need to take a quick nap before work.


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> Downloading the Kobashi match now but not sure if i'm gonna find the time to watch it till tommorow. Really need to take a quick nap before work.


Ha, you have a job


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Downloading the Kobashi match now but not sure if i'm gonna find the time to watch it till tommorow. Really need to take a quick nap before work.


Kobashi > Sleep


----------



## bmxmadb53

ROH World Tag Team Championship; Ladder Match
Jay & Mark Briscoe (c) vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico ****3/4

ROH World Championship
Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. Bryan Danielson ***3/4

Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong ***3/4

Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards ***1/4

Rocky Romero vs. M-Dogg 20 **3/4

Four Corner Survival
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero vs. Naomichi Marufuji ***3/4

This Show=Sex.

It was > on tv than live, imo.


----------



## Claymore

Hopefully I do not come across as sounding like a complete arse here. But I just heard back from Smartmark about the video contest, and I came second....Which is awesome to hear

So I just wanted to say thanks, to anyone who may have voted and I appreciate it greatly...So thanks for checking out the video, and glad you liked it.

And if you don't have a clue what I am talking about, have a thank you for just reading this...


----------



## Platt

Claymore said:


> Hopefully I do not come across as sounding like a complete arse here. But I just heard back from Smartmark about the video contest, and I came second....Which is awesome to hear
> 
> So I just wanted to say thanks, to anyone who may have voted and I appreciate it greatly...So thanks for checking out the video, and glad you liked it.
> 
> And if you don't have a clue what I am talking about, have a thank you for just reading this...


Thats awesome congrats

Was it the Dark one or the Cibernetico & Robin?


----------



## Claymore

Platt said:


> Thats awesome congrats
> 
> Was it the Dark one or the Cibernetico & Robin?


It was the Dark one my friend...I just put one in for the promotions one, because I knew I wouldn't stand a chance against some of the stuff in the show one...


----------



## Sephiroth

Claymore said:


> It was the Dark one my friend...I just put one in for the promotions one, because I knew I wouldn't stand a chance against some of the stuff in the show one...


what did you get for coming in 2nd?


----------



## Claymore

Sephiroth said:


> what did you get for coming in 2nd?


Not sure really, I think it is like a $25 gift certificate or something like that...But I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Why is my black friday sale stuff still not here!?!


----------



## Blasko

PulseGlazer said:


> Why is my black friday sale stuff still not here!?!





Gabe Says said:


> YOU JUST GOT JACKED, N WORD.


I wouldn't be surprised...


----------



## MrPaiMei

Just made an order from Jeff Lynch...

Dragon Gate 9/17/04 (CIMA vs. Susumu in first ever Dream Gate match, debut of Scwein Redline)
Dragon Gate 9/22/07 (I'll rip the Saito/Susumu vs. Arai/Iwasa MOTYC)
Dragon Gate WrestleJAM2
NJPW CTU Goodbye Show (Minoru vs. Milano Collection A.T. and an ending it seems Gabe copied with the West Coast show)
Kensuke Office 9/9/07 (I'm doing a comp of Morishima as ROH champ for someone and needed the Nakajima defense)


----------



## Sephiroth

MrPaiMei said:


> Just made an order from Jeff Lynch...
> 
> Dragon Gate 9/17/04 (CIMA vs. Susumu in first ever Dream Gate match, debut of Scwein Redline)
> Dragon Gate 9/22/07 (I'll rip the Saito/Susumu vs. Arai/Iwasa MOTYC)
> Dragon Gate WrestleJAM2
> NJPW CTU Goodbye Show (Minoru vs. Milano Collection A.T. and an ending it seems Gabe copied with the West Coast show)
> Kensuke Office 9/9/07 (I'm doing a comp of Morishima as ROH champ for someone and needed the Nakajima defense)


Morishima vs. Nakajima is in the Other Media section you know. anyways, PLEASE rip the $10,000 dollar challenge match from WrestleJAM 2


----------



## MrPaiMei

Sephiroth said:


> Morishima vs. Nakajima is in the Other Media section you know. anyways, PLEASE rip the $10,000 dollar challenge match from WrestleJAM 2


Ya, I just need it in DVD quality. And I want to see that full show more than Differ Cup Night 2 (with Morishima vs. KAZMA title match) so it got ordered first. And here's a link to the WJAM match you wanted, like the other, I just wanted a hard copy full show.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0CQAK590


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Alright since X-Mas is coming up soon, I'm thinking about catching up with Chikara and getting some recent ROH & BOLA shows. 

So here's my list of DVD's I wanna get:
BOLA 2007 (For 35.00 from Highspots for all 3 shows it's a steal imo)
Bruised
Chapter 11
Anniversario?
Driven
Manhattan Mayhem II


I know this is gonna sound random, but is anyone else happy that ROH isn't releasing new shows so fast now? Before I could never keep up with them, but now I can get the newest recent shows before the newer shows come out.


----------



## Sephiroth

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I know this is gonna sound random, but is anyone else happy that ROH isn't releasing new shows so fast now? Before I could never keep up with them, but now I can get the newest recent shows before the newer shows come out.


since i had trouble picking 2 dvds so i could get 6 dvds and 2 free, i'm happy. i'm sure Glory by Honor VI weekend will be out before the NYC doubleshot and just in time for the annual Christmas 30% off. definitely helps me save a little cash and help me choose what i want better


----------



## watts63

Everyone should check this out. If you liked NOAH Christmas Special, you'll like PWG's #1 Hit Song...Low Ki Klaus.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYqaHnECaa4&feature=user


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> Everyone should check this out. If you liked NOAH Christmas Special, you'll like PWG's #1 Hit Song...Low Ki Klaus.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYqaHnECaa4&feature=user


Lmao that was amazing


----------



## Claymore

For all the Sweeney fans out there (And I know there are a lot out there) here is one gift that you may want to pick up this Christmas...










Very nice indeed, I must say....


----------



## ROH

^ I don't get it


----------



## Claymore

ROH said:


> ^ I don't get it


I'll try an clear it up for you mate. The term WWJD (What Would Jesus Do?)became a popular a personal motto for thousands of Christians who used the phrase as a reminder of their belief...

But this shirt reads - What Would Sweeney Do?...

Have I sort of cleared it up? Or have I just made things worse?


----------



## -GP-

*W*hat *W*ould Sweeney *D*o?

I have a shirt that reads WWCND? (What Would Chuck Norris Do?)


----------



## -Mystery-

News concerning Black Friday orders...



> First, we would like to thank everybody for their support and business during the Black Friday Sale. Here is where we currently stand on orders.
> 
> Preorders for Honor Nation, Survival of the Fittest 2007, and Chaos At The Cow Palace will start shipping today as scheduled. All preorders should be in the mail by Wednesday or Thursday at the latest (many will ship today).
> 
> The TNA CD finally arrived yesterday. The distributor was late releasing it so preorders for that item shipped yesterday and will finish shipping today.
> 
> Fiesta Lucha and Cyber Sunday arrived yesterday and today so they will also be in the mail before the end of the day today.
> 
> If you ordered any of the following items please expect a slight delay with your order: Death Before Dishonor V Night 1, Manhattan Mayhem II, Wrestling Society X, Chris Jericho book, & the Bret Hart book. All of these items went in and out of stock at different periods last week because of the overwhelming demand. As of yesterday ALL items are once again available so orders that have been waiting are now in shipping, either going out yesterday (Monday) or today (Tuesday).
> 
> Please expect delays on all orders from the 23rd on. We expect to be caught up with everything by the end of the week.
> 
> We appreciate your patience and apologize for the delay.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Claymore said:


> For all the Sweeney fans out there (And I know there are a lot out there) here is one gift that you may want to pick up this Christmas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice indeed, I must say....


....I want that t-shirt so badly. That's on my list of T-shirts wanted so far:

Hangm3n Three
Brent Albright
Eddie Kingston
and now that Sweeney shirt. Why must I be so broke?


----------



## Taroostyles

Can somebody give me star ratings on those 2 ROH "Blood Stained Honor" and "Stars of Honor" DVD's that are coming out nationally?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## musdy

I was wondering why my DVD was taking longer than usual.


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> News concerning Black Friday orders...


That doesn't concern why I still haven't got my order of FIP shows from a week before....

..for the first time ever I might have to bitch at ROH.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> That doesn't concern why I still haven't got my order of FIP shows from a week before....
> 
> ..for the first time ever I might have to bitch at ROH.


well the guy that make the DVD's wife just died. i'm sure she was sick the weeks leading up to it and he wanted to be there instead of making sure McQueen gets his little Black Market vs. HeartBreak Express suckfest show. 

yeah, seriously, FIP sucks.


----------



## -Mystery-

Sephiroth said:


> well the guy that make the DVD's wife just died. i'm sure she was sick the weeks leading up to it and he wanted to be there instead of making sure McQueen gets his little Black Market vs. HeartBreak Express suckfest show.
> *
> yeah, seriously, FIP sucks.*


110% false, tbh


----------



## McQueen

Sephiroth said:


> well the guy that make the DVD's wife just died. i'm sure she was sick the weeks leading up to it and he wanted to be there instead of making sure McQueen gets his little Black Market vs. HeartBreak Express suckfest show.
> 
> yeah, seriously, FIP sucks.


It's not like I preordered anything so I'd assume that since they were already available at ROH's warehouse or wherever they keep their stock, so I don't think production or the promoter's wife dying has anything to do with it. Anyways if I don't get them by friday I'll email them and see whats up.

How did you know I ordered Cage of Pain :cuss:


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS Double Death Tag Team Tournament 2007*
1. Vulgar Display of Power (Deranged & Brain Damage) vs. Freakshow & Prophet - Barbwire Ring Ropes - **1/2
2. Bloody Brothers (Ian Rotten & Insane Lane) vs. Mickie Knuckles & Storm - Barbwire Ring Ropes & Barbwire Boards - **3/4
3. Drake Younger & Corey Shaddix vs. Naptown Dragons (Diehard Dustin Lee & Scotty Vortekz) - Barbwire Ring Ropes & Deathmatch Bats - **3/4
4. Devon Moore & Joker vs. CJ Otis & OMG - Barbwire Ring Ropes & Tables, Ladders, and Chairs - **3/4
5. Bloody Brothers (Ian Rotten & Insane Lane) vs. Joker & Devon Moore - Fans Bring The Weapons - ***
6. Vulgar Display of Power (Deranged & Brain Damage) vs. Drake Younger & Corey Shaddix - Fans Bring the Weapons - ***
7. Bloody Brothers (Ian Rotten & Insane Lane) vs. Vulgar Display of Power (Deranged & Brain Damage) - House of Horrors Match - ***1/4

Overall show rating - **3/4

By the way, Cage of Pain is FTW.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> It's not like I preordered anything so I'd assume that since they were already available at ROH's warehouse or wherever they keep their stock, so I don't think production or the promoter's wife dying has anything to do with it. Anyways if I don't get them by friday I'll email them and see whats up.
> 
> How did you know I ordered Cage of Pain :cuss:


just name an FIP show from the past two years and it most likely has either of those two shitty teams facing each other.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Simply the Best and Necro/Joe II has arrived from EBAY!~!~!~!


----------



## KingKicks

Borrowed some PWG from this year off of a friend, so that i could finally watch some 2007 PWG before the year is over.

At the moment i have Holy Diver Down, Album Of The Year and 70/30 (Going to receive ASW V and DDT4 next week)

I was wondering what people's opinions are on the first 3 shows i have to watch.


----------



## MrPaiMei

HDD is pretty damn good, the other two are quite passable. Then, ASWV is fucking awesome, but I found DDT4 quite dissapointing (most disagreed, to be fair).


----------



## Blasko

I love CC...


----------



## watts63

Benjo™ said:


> Borrowed some PWG from this year off of a friend, so that i could finally watch some 2007 PWG before the year is over.
> 
> At the moment i have Holy Diver Down, Album Of The Year and 70/30 (Going to receive ASW V and DDT4 next week)
> 
> I was wondering what people's opinions are on the first 3 shows i have to watch.


HDD: Very Good.

AOTY: Worst PWG show I ever seen.

70/30: Solid

ASW V: Incredible

DDT4: Great


----------



## T-C

-Blasko- said:


> I love CC...











....So do I.


----------



## -Mystery-

-Blasko- said:


> I love CC...












I love Hero...


----------



## Sephiroth

where did you guys find those? those are awesome.


----------



## -Mystery-

*IWA-MS Queen Of The Death Matches 2007*
1. Roxie Cotton vs. BB Walls vs. LuFisto - Barbwire Ring Ropes & Thumbtacks - **
2. Misty Heat vs. Storm vs. Mickie Knuckles - Barbwire Ring Ropes & Barbwire Bats - **
3. BB Walls vs. Mickie Knuckles - Barbwire Ring Ropes & Deathmatch Bats - *3/4 (Mickie shooting on this bitch for no-selling was hilarious)
4. Misty Heat vs. Roxie Cotton - Barbwire Ring Ropes & Barbwire Ladder - **
5. LuFisto vs. Storm - Barbwire Ring Ropes & 4 Corners of Pain - **3/4
6. Mickie Knuckles vs. Roxie Cotton - Barbwire Ring Ropes & Taipei Deathmatch - **1/2
7. CJ Otis vs. Deranged - **1/2
8. Mickie Knuckles vs. LuFisto - No Rope Barbed Wire Electrified Light Bulb & Light Tube Death Match - ***1/2

Overall show rating - **3/4


----------



## Blasko

I REALLY wanna know were they found the females from this years QOTDM. 

They put up as horrible showing. pretty sure we'll not see them until next year.


----------



## MrPaiMei

To Sephy:
Their from the BOLA DVD.


----------



## -Mystery-

-Blasko- said:


> I REALLY wanna know were they found the females from this years QOTDM.
> 
> They put up as horrible showing. pretty sure we'll not see them until next year.


Yeah, especially BB Walls. Who the fuck no sells in a deathmatch tournament? I seriously feared for her life when she started no selling Mickie. I was worried Mickie was going to pick up a waterjug bat and smack her freaking head off.


----------



## Blasko

-Mystery- said:


> Yeah, especially BB Walls. Who the fuck no sells in a deathmatch tournament? I seriously feared for her life when she started no selling Mickie. I was worried Mickie was going to pick up a waterjug bat and smack her freaking head off.


 To be honest, I don't even remember their names. I just remember LuFisto screaming at one of them saying "YOU'RE STILL FUCKING UP?!" after a stiff kick, if I remember right. 

But, the finals were pretty good, so it kinda made up for it.


----------



## The_Boogey_Man

see my though is that because they were short handed for the tournament, Ian must have asked some woman out of the crowd to be in the tourny. Just my thought.


----------



## -Mystery-

My Black Friday order arrived this morning along with my Shimmer Vol. 11 & 12 order.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Mystery- said:


> My Black Friday order arrived this morning along with my Shimmer Vol. 11 & 12 order.


What shows did you order besides the Shimmer Vol. 11 & 12?


----------



## musdy

Mike Quackenbush in Japan:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=XNQW50J2gEU


----------



## -Mystery-

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> What shows did you order besides the Shimmer Vol. 11 & 12?


Honor Nation, WSX Season 1, and the 3 most recent FIP.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

finally got this job I was going for and now cash flow will come in at a normal rate. Can't wait to spend some of it (shit I have no self control so probably a lot of it actually lol) on big sales. fuckin' sweet

EDIT: also GBH weekend & Man up will be out around Xmas time or New Year's Eve right??


----------



## Sephiroth

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> finally got this job I was going for and now cash flow will come in at a normal rate. Can't wait to spend some of it (shit I have no self control so probably a lot of it actually lol) on big sales. fuckin' sweet
> 
> EDIT: also GBH weekend & Man up will be out around Xmas time or New Year's Eve right??


Glory by Honor weekend should be out before the NYC doubleshot so they can make a shit ton of sales and they said DVDs of the PPVs would be out exactly 1 month after the final premiere (this was applicable for RIE and Driven, but not for Man Up since they all 3 PPV networks premiered at once) so it should be out on Dec. 30th, but since the NYC double shot is the 29th-30th, it'll probably be out on the 29th or days before


----------



## McQueen

lol good thing I was planning on waiting till friday (err today technically) to bitch at ROH for not getting my order from the week before Black Friday cause I finally got my DVD's. Too bad my Black Friday order is being held up by OMG a TNA DVD. 

Anyways got:
FIP Cage of Pain
FIP Battle of the Belts
FIP Stronger Than Ever
ROH Manhattan Mayhem II

too bad I won't watch them this weekend, I still got PWG to watch.


----------



## Platt

> BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE ON EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> For the first time ever Ring of Honor is taking our regular Buy 3, Get 1 Free DVD sale and expanding it to include EVERY DVD for sale at www.rohwrestling.com. This sale includes ALL companies, not just Ring of Honor. The best part of this sale is that you can mix and match DVD's so all titles can be either be from the same company or if you choose, they can be from different promotions.
> 
> It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit.
> 2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. DO NOT ADD THE FREE ITEM TO THE SHOPPING CART. If you place your free item(s) in the shopping cart you will be charged for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 4) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one. If you free selection is not the lowest priced DVD you are ordering we will go back and adjust the order prior to charging your credit card.
> 5) This offer is good on ALL DVD's for sale at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. All Non-DVD items are not included in this sale.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, December 11th at 9am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on new orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com, while supplies last.
> 
> 
> NEW MERCHANDISE
> 
> The following items are now in stock and available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> WWE The Triumph and Tragedy of World Class Championship Wrestling (2 Disc Set)
> 
> Collects some of the greatest matches in WCCW history, reliving electrifying moments for a generation of old-school fans and introducing new fans to the adrenaline-filled excitement of World Class Championship Wrestling. Catch the exploits of the Von Erich brothers and their rivals the Freebirds. See where NWA stars of the era - Bruiser Brody, Ric Flair, Jerry Lawler , Abdullah the Butcher – began their epic careers, and how local heroes Gino Hernandez, Mark Lewin, Tim Brooks and more paved the way for today’s Superstars. Even the Ultimate Warrior got his start here as the Dingo Warrior. Includes 12 matches never before released along with exclusive interviews with Kevin Von Erich, Freebirds, and Ric Flair.
> 
> TNA Bound For Glory 2007 DVD
> 
> TNA's biggest pay per view event of the year from Atlanta, GA on October 14th, 2007 headlined by Kurt Angle vs. Sting for the TNA Heavyweight Title.
> 1. Ultimate X Match: Triple X (Elix Skipper & Senshi) vs. LAX
> 2. Fight for the Right Match
> 3. TNA Tag Title Match: Team Pacman (Ron Killings & Consequences Creed w/Pacman Jones) vs. A.J. Styles & Tomko
> 4. X Division Title Match: Jay Lethal vs. Christopher Daniels
> 5. Tables Match: Team 3D vs. Rick & Scott Steiner
> 6. Women's Gauntlet Match To Determine TNA Women's Champion
> 7. Samoa Joe vs. Christian Cage
> 8. Monster’s Ball Match: Raven vs. Abyss vs. Rhino vs. Black Reign
> 9. TNA Title Match: Kurt Angle vs. Sting
> 
> WWE Cyber Sunday 2007 (DVD)
> 
> Features Randy Orton vs. Shawn Michaels for the WWE Title; Batista vs. The Undertaker w/ Steve Austin as the guest referee for the World Title; Triple H vs. Umaga in a Street Fight; plus more.
> 1. Stretcher Match: Finlay vs. Rey Mysterio
> 2. ECW Title Match: CM Punk vs. The Miz
> 3. Jeff Hardy vs, Mr. Kennedy
> 4. U.S. Title Match: MVP vs. Kane
> 5. WWE Title Match: Randy Orton vs. Shawn Michaels
> 6. Street Fight: Triple H vs. Umaga
> 7. Divas Costume Contest
> 8. World Title Match: Batista vs. The Undertaker w/ Steve Austin as the guest referee
> 
> NWA Pro Wrestling: Fiesta Lucha (DVD)
> 
> This international wrestling summit features stars from the U.S. and Japan and THE BIGGEST NAMES IN MEXICO including HIJO DEL SANTO, Psicosis, Super Parka, and more! Featuring a huge TRIPLE MAIN EVENT including the 25 man "King of the Summit" Battle Royal!
> 
> 1. MAIN EVENT: El Hijo del Santo & Billy Kidman vs. Super Parka & The Original Psicosis
> 2. FLAG MATCH – USA VS. MEXICO: Los Luchas (Phoenix Star & Zokre) Vs. The Real American Hero’s (Joey Ryan & Karl "Machine Gun" Anderson)
> 3. WRESTLING SOCIETY X SPECIAL CHALLENGE MATCH: The Human Tornado & Matt Classic vs. Los Pochos Guapos
> 4. 25 MAN "KING OF THE SUMMIT" BATTLE ROYAL
> 5. NWA HERITAGE CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH: "The Canadian Bomber" Nelson Creed vs. "Scrap Iron" Adam Pearce
> 6. "Classic" Colt Cabana & "Sexy" Sonny Sampson vs. Ricky Reyes & Bobby Jo Marshall
> 7. Peter Goodman Vs. "The Brazilian Beast" KAFU
> 8. FOUR WAY TAG TEAM MAYHEM: Midnight Dynamite vs. TJ Perkins & JJ Perez vs. RGO vs. The Young Bucks
> 
> Meltdown: The Music Of TNA Wrestling (CD)
> 
> Get ready and get stoked for an overwhelming audio Meltdown! Your favorite TNA Wrestling theme songs are now available on one CD! “TNA: Meltdown” features the complete entrance music for such stars as Kurt Angle, Scott Steiner, LAX, Christopher Daniels, Cowboy James Storm, Motor City Machine Guns, and many more! It’s time to shut up and crank it up; you will truly wish that your volume control went to eleven. Experience the impact of some of the best themes in professional wrestling today!
> 
> Tracks include:
> 1. LAX
> 2. Petey Williams
> 3. Motor City Machineguns
> 4. Black Reign
> 5. Kurt Angle
> 6. Wildcat Chris Harris
> 7. Jay Lethal
> 8. Frankie Kazarian
> 9. Lance Hoyt
> 10. Cowboy James Storm
> 11. Pacman Jones
> 12. Voodoo Kin Mafia
> 13. Sonjay Dutt
> 14. Team 3D
> 15. Tomko
> 16. Christopher Daniels
> 17. Frank Wycheck
> 18. Judas Mesias
> 19, iMPACT Theme
> 
> SWEET N' SOUR INC T-SHIRTS ARE NOW AVAILABLE!!!


----------



## McQueen

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I NEED THAT SHIRT!

Don't make me give you a warning Platt for stretching my page.


----------



## KingKicks

Holy crap i want that shirt.


----------



## -Mystery-

Wow, great shirt and sale. Might have to pick up some DVDs from other promotions.


----------



## peep4life

Thats a cool shirt but I could never take myself seriously after wearing a shirt with Bobby Dempsey on it. Wish it wasn't so close to Xmas or I'd buy some more dvds.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

So today i'm going to order some shows, I was thinking about getting BOLA 2007 but decided not to and decided to get some more Chikara or an IWA-MS show. So I was looking for some recomendations for some good IWA-MS shows.


----------



## McQueen

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> So today i'm going to order some shows, I was thinking about getting BOLA 2007 but decided not to and decided to get some more Chikara or an IWA-MS show. So I was looking for some recomendations for some good IWA-MS shows.


BOLA 2007 sounds better.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> BOLA 2007 sounds better.


I seriously might just get Night 1 & 3. Look at Night 2's card it looks weak as hell.


----------



## McQueen

peep4life said:


> Thats a cool shirt but I could never take myself seriously after wearing a shirt with Bobby Dempsey on it.


I'm sorry Peep, i can't take you seriously anymore. That being said I decided that shirt isn't good enough....

.... i'll just get that shirt design tattoo'd on my body.

Actually on second thought I'll just get the shirt in my next order


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> I'm sorry Peep, i can't take you seriously anymore. That being said I decided that shirt isn't good enough....
> 
> .... i'll just get that shirt design tattoo'd on my body.
> 
> Actually on second thought I'll just get the shirt in my next order


White text doesn't work anymore 

I want the NRC logo as a tattoo...I'm dead serious ::side:


----------



## -Mystery-

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I seriously might just get Night 1 & 3. Look at Night 2's card it looks weak as hell.


No offense but that sounds really stupid. If you're gonna buy Night 1 & 3, why not spring for the extra $5 and get Night 2?


----------



## vivalabrave

Taroostyles said:


> Can somebody give me star ratings on those 2 ROH "Blood Stained Honor" and "Stars of Honor" DVD's that are coming out nationally?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


Found this at the ROH message board:



> Blood Stained Honor
> 
> Match 1: Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe in a Steel Cage - 3/13/04 - This is from At Our Best and takes place during the Joe title run. The Briscoes were, at the time, the top team in ROH. Joe, in 2003 took several shots at dethroning them with various partners in order to claim all the ROH belts. Jay and Mark also each got a shot at Joe and were unable to claim the world title. This is the blow off to all of that. The match itself is perfect for starting off the DVD as it's likely the bloodiest in ROH history as Jay does a 5-alarm blade job. The match is notable mostly for that, as it's a striking image, but not such a good match that what follows it will suffer by comparison. This fits perfectly onto the compilation since Joe is a huge name, near tops in TNA and Jay Briscoe has been heavily featured on ROH PPV. (**** - **** ¼).
> 
> Match 2: The Second City Saints (CM Punk and Ace Steel) vs. the Prophecy (Dan Maff and BJ Whitmer) in a Chicago Street Fight - 7/24/04 - This one is from Death Before Dishonor 2 Night 2 and features Punk as one half of the tag champions, although with Colt Cabana. The Prophecy, lead by Chris Daniels, had attacked Punk's girlfriend and Punk was out for revenge. When Daniels left for TNA, the hatred was transferred to his lackeys and so we get this match. The match is a good brawl, one of those notable times when ROH fully channeled the spirit of original ECW. The inclusion of this is a bit of a surprise, since Maff had a rather bad falling out with ROH, but it's Punk, a major featured star on WWE TV and Whitmer, who has been featured on ROH PPV in a great match, with a classic and memorable ending. (****).
> 
> Match 3: CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave in a Dog Collar match - 5/07/05 - In the discussion for best match on the DVD is this classic from arguably ROH's best show, Manhattan Mayhem. Rave caused this match by taking a cheese grater to Punk's straight edge tattoo. The match is sheer brutality as the cowardly Rave has no way to escape from the Punker and so gets brutal at his attempts to undercut him. This is a bloodbath. One of Punk's classic matches, and among the few where he is the clear face, as he is on TV every week, this was a perfect inclusion. (**** ½).
> 
> Match 4: Generation Next (Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, Jack Evans, and Matt Sydal)
> vs. The Embassy (Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss, and Prince Nana) in Steel
> Cage Warfare - 12/3/05 - In which ROH does War Games at a show aptly titled Steel Cage Warfare. This feud had been going on for quite awhile with Alex Shelley, the former leader of Generation Next being ousted and joining the Embassy and a few managers' turns to help increase the heat of the feud. When War Games kicked off, it was a brutal, innovative affair from the start, totally unsurprising considering who was involved. The match was a giant face revenge plot that the crowd ate up and I'm sure the DVD audience will as well. There are some must see, absurd spots here that warrant the DVD's inclusion as well as the Generation Next team featuring three guys who are heavily featured in current ROH, the Embassy team featuring three current TNA regulars (two upper-midcarders at the moment) and Matt Sydal who was in WSX and is currently in a WWE developmental deal. There's a lot to like here. (**** ¼ - **** ½).
> 
> Match 5: Colt Cabana vs. Homicide in a Ghetto Street Fight - 2/25/06 - This is the wild brawl from the Fourth Anniversary Show. Colt was a fun loving guy who accidentally insulted Homicide by being faux thug, so 'Cide beat on him for a bit. Then Colt got between Homicide and arch rival Steve Corino, so 'Cide took to trying to kill Colt. This went on until Colt lost his fun loving demeanor and he and 'Cide regularly tried to end each other. Honestly, this is likely the weakest match on the DVD and all of these brawls sort of run into each other. Colt is supposedly debuting on WWE TV soon and Homicide is still in LAX. I get the feeling this is here because a ROH bloody brawl collection really wouldn't be complete without Homicide. It's not a bad match, but is the only thing on here below four stars. (*** ½).
> 
> Match 6: Team ROH (Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce, and BJ Whitmer) vs. Team CZW (Chris Hero, Super Dragon, and Necro Butcher) - 4/22/06 - From ROH's 100th Show this is a major part of the CZW feud. Obviously this is a giant brawl, but it's one with great psychology as the ROH guys finally begin to figure out how to match up properly against CZW, only to be derailed by a major surprise. This features less of other company's stars than other matches, but Joe is still a big star and everyone else but Super Dragon is featured on ROH PPV. That won't matter though. The crowd heat here is absurd and carries the match to a whole new level. This is the second of three major contenders for match of the DVD. (**** ½).
> 
> Match 7: Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs in a Windy City Death Match - 2/24/07 - From Fifth Year Festival Chicago, this one is based around Jimmy Jacobs being in love with Lacey, who Colt slept with then spurned. Jacobs and Lacey are out for blood and that's exactly what they get here. Colt has more fun here than in his prior appearance because here he's the good guy and in control, playing with the Emo Warriors emotions. The psychology, both ring and crowd wise is top notch and this is probably Colt and Jacobs best performance (not best match, but best use of what they have) to this point. With Jacobs getting a huge push, putting this on there makes a lot of sense. I'd have expected Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave's fight without honor from a week later in this spot, since Nigel is champion, but I'd guess this is a sign that come April that will have changed. This is very good, even for someone who hates Colt, like me. (****).
> 
> Match 8: Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe in a Boston Street Fight - 8/10/07 - This is an ECW style brawl from Death Before Dishonor V Night 1. It is also, to me, the single best thing on the show. Great storytelling, amazing spots, incredible stiffness, awesome hatred, great character: this match has it all. If and when you see and love the "Man Up" ladder war between these two teams, go get this DVD to see an even better matchup between the same teams. This cements Steen and Generico vs. the Briscoes as Feud of the Year and is a serious contender for this year's Match of the Year (yes, I've been waiting a while to spring that on you all). Ending the DVD with this is perfect because it simply cannot be followed. (**** ½ - **** ¾).
> 
> That's it for this DVD. It's at least three hours, 8 matches and 7 of them are **** plus. If you loved ECW or just like wild, fun brawls, this DVD could not be a better buy.
> 
> Stars of Honor
> 
> Match 1: Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk - 12/4/04 - This is from All Star Extravaganza 2 and was a major Match of the Year Contender in 2004. This is the third of the epic trilogy. It's good to put this on there as it should drive sales of Joe vs. Punk 1 and 2, but will be a strange watch without the added match stories of 1 and 2. Still, it's a phenomenal, fast paced match between both WWE and TNA's biggest rising stars and can sell the DVD alone. If you've seen Joe vs. Punk 1 and 2 it's near five stars. As presented here we'll go (**** ½).
> 
> Match 2: Homicide vs. Antonio "MVP" Banks - 2/19/05 - This is here entirely because it's a TNA guy vs. a WWE guy and is from Do or Die IV. The problem is its way before MVP was any good. It's from Third Anniversary Part 1 and totally skipable. (* 1/2).
> 
> Match 3: James (Noble) Gibson vs. Roderick Strong - 4/2/05 - This is a confusing entry. This is their Best of American Super Juniors match, which is okay, but really pales in comparison to their later effort against each other. Gibson was in ROH to show his worth and while there took Strong as his protégé. This worked out, got Strong more over as a serious threat, and lead to awesome matches. This wasn't one, though it was very good. (*** ½).
> 
> Match 4: Bryan Danielson vs. Brian "Spanky" Kendrick - 4/2/05 - This is more like it. From the same Best of the American Super Juniors show, these two tore it up. Former training partners, Kendrick was proving himself in ROH when he was released from WWE. This match, of those on here, makes most sense, because it's a WWE guy and an introduction to a major ROH guy who puts on an awesome match. (****)
> 
> 
> Match 5: Matt Hardy vs. Homicide - 8/12/05 - From Redemption, this is a WWE guy and a TNA guy again. The match is good but certainly nothing special. Matt came to ROH when released from the WWE because of the Edge and Lita affair. Matt's matches were good, but nothing special and he ironically works closer to the ROH house style now than he did at this point. Still, Matt's a big enough star to warrant inclusion. (*** ¼).
> 
> Match 6: Matt Hardy vs. Roderick Strong - 8/13/05 - Punk: The Final Chapter saw Hardy's last and best ROH match. I don't get this one's inclusion though. Hardy is already in a match on this DVD, so why include him twice? It can't be to showcase Strong, as he's also in a match already here, as is Homicide. They could have done better setting this up. The match is quite good as a face vs. face respect match. (*** ¾).
> 
> Matc 7: Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage - 7/29/06 - This is from Generation Now and also defies reason that this is here. Cage had one other ROH match at How We Roll that was similar quality, but featured Danielson with Daniels against Cage and Cabana so that an actual current ROH roster member could get over by being on this DVD. As is, it's two TNA guys in a good match that's nothing special with no dream match potential because they're in the same damn company. (*** ½).
> 
> Match 8: Samoa Joe and Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki and Homicide - 8/13/05 - Another match from Punk: the Final Chapter, this is quite a bit more like it. Although all these guys are TNA, they are in a better match here than they have had in TNA in a long time, which will ideally make people more interested in seeing more ROH. Ki and 'Cide hated Joe because he basically stole ROH from them and dominated the title. Lethal was Joe's protégé so they got to trying to injure him as well. That's it and they go out and have an awesome match, second best on the DVD. (****).
> 
> This DVD is more miss than hit. It's got a lot of big stars in strangely chosen matches and I'm not sure someone seeing this would "get" ROH's current product or want to see more. Hopefully the match listing here is tweaked. Put the Unforgettable main event on there and all is forgiven, though.


----------



## McQueen

Theres already a thread on those DVD's.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Mystery- said:


> No offense but that sounds really stupid. If you're gonna buy Night 1 & 3, why not spring for the extra $5 and get Night 2?


Call me cheap I guess, Night 2 doesn't interest me at all that's why I was considering not even getting the whole tournament and instead getting some shows from Chikara or IWA-MS


----------



## vivalabrave

McQueen said:


> Theres already a thread on those DVD's.


Ah, my bad. Someone in here just asked for star ratings and I thought I'd post em.


----------



## ROH

vivalabrave said:


> Found this at the ROH message board:


Cred Aaron Glazer rit.


----------



## -Mystery-

*FIP Battle of the Belts*
1. Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave - **1/4
2. Jay Briscoe vs. Larry Sweeney - **
3. Shingo vs. Erick Stevens - **3/4
4. Delirious vs. Mark Briscoe - *3/4
5. Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe - ***1/4
6. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens - ***1/4
7. The YRR of Sal Rinauro, Kenny King & Chasyn Rance vs. Jerrelle Clark, Seth Delay & Kory Chavis - **3/4
8. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens - ****1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4

Up next: FIP Internationl Impact Phase 2


----------



## McQueen

*PWG*
*2007 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One*

_Show opens up with some words from PWG Champ "American Cyclops" and an introduction to the men competing in the BOLA Tournament_

*Los Luchas vs The Young Bucks - ** 3/4*
_Pretty standard high flying indy tag match, my first time seeing the Young Bucks and they looked impressive enough although a lot of their offence to me looked a little weak, which to be fair is often times a problem with guys using the style. Still a fun enough match and nice way to open the show._

*BOLA 1st Round Match
Chris Hero vs "Magnum" Joey Ryan w/Jade Chung - ** 1/2*
_Ryan wrestles like a dirtbag and Hero pretty much owns him the whole time but its still pretty fun to watch (I know I used to hate him but i'm starting to really enjoy Ryan), theres a dusty finish in this match that for some reason I just didn't buy but a nice enough way to have Hero out without him looking bad and gets some heat for Joey. _

*BOLA 1st Round Match
Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong - *** 1/2*
_The only really problem I had with this match was it could have had a little more heat to it given they are fueding in ROH, but its forgivable. Still a nice competitive match that complements the fact these two know each other very well, especially the finish. Why is there always a couple guys in the PWG crowd calling Strong "retard" lol._

*BOLA 1st Round Match
Jimmy Rave vs Matt Sydal - * 1/2*
_Highlights of this match include Rave fucking up Sydal's leg drop move and a Sunset Flip, and a lot of basic matwork shit. Rave you suck balls, poor Sydal had nothing to work with in this match._

*BOLA 1st Round Match
Tyler Black vs Alex Shelley - *** 1/4*
_Ok fundamentally there was nothing wrong with this match but I think it was in a way bad booking to have a guy who had something to prove in Black who has the least name value (aside from Kozina) face someone making a special one off appearance. Why was this a problem, because Shelley pretty much owned this match about 70/30 and probably 90% of the fans didn't really seem to care about Black, sucks for him as he's a talented guy. Anyways Black did get his share of shots in towards the end, including a nice reversal of the Border City Stretch, but this was Shelley's match all the way._

*BOLA 1st Round Match
Claudio Castagnoli vs Doug Williams - ** 3/4*
_Doug Williams, fantasic technical wrestler but a horrible worker. His matches have no heat to them and lack storytelling, however given that this is a tournament it's forgivable, so basically this was just an exhibition with a lot of European Uppercut's. Kinda a waste of a Claudio match IMO, Williams probably would have been better off facing Nigel or even Hero._

*BOLA 1st Round Match
Jack Evans vs "The Man That Gravity Forgot" PAC - *** 3/4*
_Probably the tournament match that had the most heat on night one, it really seemed like these two guys really wanted to win and were willing to go all out to do it. Now I said earlier that a lot of times high flyers have weak looking offence but these two did some stuff that really looked like it was killing each other, be it suplexes or flippy kicks. Didn't get quite as spotty as I was expecting. Easily my favorite tournament so far._

*PWG World Tag Team Title Match
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs Dragon Kid & Susumu Yokosuka - *****
_Steen mocking the Dragon Gate team right off the bat is already good times, anyways a fun match well paced with some nifty double teams like you'd expect. And most of all the crowd was pretty into it, my MOTN. _

*Overall Show Rating - *** (Solid Show)*​


----------



## Master of Spike

ROH Man Up PPV Review:

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuiness vs. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Chris Hero- ****

Matt Cross vs. Rocky Romero- ** 1/4

Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards- *** 1/2

Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong- *** 3/4

Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson- *** 3/4

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico and Kevin Steen- **** 3/4

*Overall: **** Must See!*


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> *PWG*
> *2007 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One*
> 
> _Show opens up with some words from PWG Champ "American Cyclops" and an introduction to the men competing in the BOLA Tournament_
> 
> *Los Luchas vs The Young Bucks - ** 3/4*
> _Pretty standard high flying indy tag match, my first time seeing the Young Bucks and they looked impressive enough although a lot of their offence to me looked a little weak, which to be fair is often times a problem with guys using the style. Still a fun enough match and nice way to open the show._
> 
> *BOLA 1st Round Match
> Chris Hero vs "Magnum" Joey Ryan w/Jade Chung - ** 1/2*
> _Ryan wrestles like a dirtbag and Hero pretty much owns him the whole time but its still pretty fun to watch (I know I used to hate him but i'm starting to really enjoy Ryan), theres a dusty finish in this match that for some reason I just didn't buy but a nice enough way to have Hero out without him looking bad and gets some heat for Joey. _
> 
> *BOLA 1st Round Match
> Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong - *** 1/2*
> _The only really problem I had with this match was it could have had a little more heat to it given they are fueding in ROH, but its forgivable. Still a nice competitive match that complements the fact these two know each other very well, especially the finish. Why is there always a couple guys in the PWG crowd calling Strong "retard" lol._
> 
> *BOLA 1st Round Match
> Jimmy Rave vs Matt Sydal - * 1/2*
> _Highlights of this match include Rave fucking up Sydal's leg drop move and a Sunset Flip, and a lot of basic matwork shit. Rave you suck balls, poor Sydal had nothing to work with in this match._
> 
> *BOLA 1st Round Match
> Tyler Black vs Alex Shelley - *** 1/4*
> _Ok fundamentally there was nothing wrong with this match but I think it was in a way bad booking to have a guy who had something to prove in Black who has the least name value (aside from Kozina) face someone making a special one off appearance. Why was this a problem, because Shelley pretty much owned this match about 70/30 and probably 90% of the fans didn't really seem to care about Black, sucks for him as he's a talented guy. Anyways Black did get his share of shots in towards the end, including a nice reversal of the Border City Stretch, but this was Shelley's match all the way._
> 
> *BOLA 1st Round Match
> Claudio Castagnoli vs Doug Williams - ** 3/4*
> _Doug Williams, fantasic technical wrestler but a horrible worker. His matches have no heat to them and lack storytelling, however given that this is a tournament it's forgivable, so basically this was just an exhibition with a lot of European Uppercut's. Kinda a waste of a Claudio match IMO, Williams probably would have been better off facing Nigel or even Hero._
> 
> *BOLA 1st Round Match
> Jack Evans vs "The Man That Gravity Forgot" PAC - *** 3/4*
> _Probably the tournament match that had the most heat on night one, it really seemed like these two guys really wanted to win and were willing to go all out to do it. Now I said earlier that a lot of times high flyers have weak looking offence but these two did some stuff that really looked like it was killing each other, be it suplexes or flippy kicks. Didn't get quite as spotty as I was expecting. Easily my favorite tournament so far._
> 
> *PWG World Tag Team Title Match
> Kevin Steen & El Generico vs Dragon Kid & Susumu Yokosuka - *****
> _Steen mocking the Dragon Gate team right off the bat is already good times, anyways a fun match well paced with some nifty double teams like you'd expect. And most of all the crowd was pretty into it, my MOTN. _
> 
> *Overall Show Rating - *** (Solid Show)*​


Thanks for the review, speaking of which when I came home today I found:

TPI 2007
3 latest CHIKARA DVDs (11/16, 11/17 + 11/18)
PWG BOLA 07 (all 3 nights)

So


----------



## MrPaiMei

Arai/Iwasa vs. Saito/Susumu ****1/4

Really fucking awesome. Such a great underdog story with the aces-to-be against the underachievers, so to speak. I'll be uploading it, along with other 9/22 stuff, tommorow. Also, CIMA vs. Shingo from 11/25 is about ***1/2, worth a watch.


----------



## McQueen

*PWG*
*2007 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two*

*Karl "Machine Gun" Anderson & Bino Gambino vs TJ Perkins & Ronin - * 1/2*
_Bino Gambino is annoying and he sucks.... that pretty much sums up the whole match._

*BOLA 1st Round Match
CIMA vs Human Tornado w/Candice LaRae - *** 3/4*
_Surprise MOTN! For me this match just worked on every level. Pre-Match HT plays up to his gimmick and trys to offer Candice as sex for a free pass to the next round (CIMA's reaction is awesome lol) but once HT started to get a little hands on with Candice, CIMA being the gentleman he was wouldn't stand for it. Human Tornado actually had control of most of this match which was nice concidering he was the heel, using cheap tricks and Candice as a human shield etc etc. This match was just really fun and worked on every level, Human Tornado is so much fun as his abusive pimp heel character.

Post match of course we get the beginning of the Hero/Human Tornado fued._

*BOLA 1st Round Match
Scott Lost vs SHINGO - ****
_Nothing really too notibly bad or good about this match, finish came out of nowhere though._

*BOLA 1st Round Match
Necro Butcher vs "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen - * 3/4*
_"Mr. Wrestling" wants to have a nice clean "Wrestling" match, Necro has other plans which include punching Steen in the face. While that sounds awesome on paper the execution is sadly very very dissipointing. Necro punches Steen a few times but nothing really connects, Steen works Necro's leg (including a foot bite which is pretty gross) but Necro eventually just rolls him up with an O' Connor Roll. Yeah thats pretty much the whole match, made me sad._

*BOLA 1st Round Match
Nigel McGuinness vs Davey Richards - ** 3/4*
_I was actually fairly excited by the prospect of seeing these two go toe to toe but instead of intensity they went for more of a comedy route. Including a couple spots which involved Nigel's Wife (or maybe girlfriend but I swear I've seen him wearing a wedding ring), that ended up with Davey's ass hanging out half the match. Not a bad match really just never really kicked it into high gear._

*BOLA 1st Round Match
Tony Kozina vs El Generico - *** 1/4*
_Ok so I was talking about how Tyler Black really needed a chance to make a name for himself in his match vs. Shelley and he really didn't get a chance too, well El Generico was more than willing to help Kozina get his shit over. Part of that could be because part of what makes El Generico so awesome is the fact he takes a beating better than most but Kozina seemed halfway over at the end of the match whereas no one really gave a shit about him at the beginning. Both guys worked pretty hard and it was a good match, again though the finish was out of nowhere much like the SHINGO/Lost match._

*BOLA 1st Round Match
Susumu Yokosuku vs Dragon Kid - *** 1/4*
_Not as good as some of the matches I've seen these two have in Dragon Gate but it fits within the same mold. Lots of flippyness and the crowd which in all honesty was kinda weak on Night Two (they were only really alive for dissing Bino, HT/CIMA, the Hero/HT angle, the end of EG/Kozina and this) came alive for this match. Fun stuff but not phenomenal._

*Overall Show Rating - ** (Decent)*
_Not as good as Night One but aside from the non-tourny tag and the dissipointing Necro/Steen match it was a solid but unspectacular show._​


----------



## -Mystery-

I hate my life, I truly do.

I just found 6 Chikara shows in the mail. I have too much to watch, I might just end the misery now....


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> I hate my life, I truly do.
> 
> I just found 6 Chikara shows in the mail. I have too much to watch, I might just end the misery now....


Don't go all Benoit on us now -Mystery- (has it been long enough that I can say that?)
I've been dealing with that problem for months, i'm sure I have tons more to watch than you do.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Don't go all Benoit on us now -Mystery- (has it been long enough that I can say that?)
> I've been dealing with that problem for months, i'm sure I have tons more to watch than you do.


It's been long enough. Whenever I'm in the weight room at my school, I can't help but think of Benoit.

Anyways, yeah, you probably have more watch but it's still unbearable. Thank God that Christmas break is coming soon.


----------



## ROH

Due to the ROH PPV's slow DL, my boredom led me to going against my morals and watching a whole CHIKARA show I was gonna save for Xmas...

*CHIKARA: The Battle of Who Could Care Less - Reading, PA*

1. F.I.S.T. & Osirian Portal vs. The Colony & Mike Quackenbush - ****1/2* (Everyone was on here)

2. Chuck Taylor vs. Shane Storm - ***** (Chuck carried Shane really well here)

3. Sara Del Ray vs. Portia Perez - ***1/2* (Fine stuff)

4. Brodie Lee vs. Passion Hasegawa - **** (Another Brodie squash, but man it was awesome. Brodie Lee is awesome; needs some bigger feuds)

5. Olsen Twins vs. Lince Dorado & El Pantera - ***3/4* (Both teams were a little off, still quite good though)

6. UltraMantis Black vs. MIYAWAKI - ***1/2* (Fun match)

7. Mitch Ryder, Robbie Ellis & Larry Sweeney vs. Jigsaw & Los Ice Creams - ***** (Old school and wacky to say the least. Tons of fun here)

8. Chris Hero & Shayne Hawke vs. Equinox & Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4* (Dissapointing considering who was involved)

9. Hydra vs. Helios - **** (Fine little match)

10. Sabian, Joker & Eddie Kingston vs. Tim Donst & Incoherence - ****1/2* (More heelishness from BLKOUT would have been nice, still great stuff)

*Overall*: Seeing as this was the first show in a Tripleshot weekend, it's not too surprising lots of guys held back. The show started really awesome, then went down a bit, then was back up by the main. The crowd were AWESOME throughout, which I always love. *7/10*.


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> It's been long enough. Whenever I'm in the weight room at my school, I can't help but think of Benoit.
> 
> Anyways, yeah, you probably have more watch but it's still unbearable. Thank God that Christmas break is coming soon.


I'm at the point when I'm not even ordering anything anymore, maybe one more ROH order for GBH weekend and Man Up (and SnS shirt :side, otherwise I got so much shit to watch I probably won't be done with it all till April or May :$


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> I'm at the point when I'm not even ordering anything anymore, maybe one more ROH order for GBH weekend and Man Up (and SnS shirt :side, otherwise I got so much shit to watch I probably won't be done with it all till April or May :$


I'm at the point where I can't stop buying. It's like a drug, I just need to order something. It's like women and clothes, they just get the impulse to buy, buy, buy. Same goes for me and wrestling DVDs.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

McQueen said:


> I'm at the point when I'm not even ordering anything anymore, maybe one more ROH order for GBH weekend and Man Up (and SnS shirt :side, otherwise I got so much shit to watch I probably won't be done with it all till April or May :$


lol damn bro, you won't done for at least 5-6 months? what's the number of DVDs backed up? mine is like 20 or so but it won't take me as long as you to catch up lol


----------



## Platt

I don't even want to think of the number of DVD's i have to watch it's scary


----------



## McQueen

If were counting my IVP/internet compilation stuff I have backed up I think I have around 55 discs of material to watch, and thats just me guessing. And some VHS of 8 hours of the '95 AJPW Champion's Carnival, AJW Dreamslam II and a Terry Funk shoot.

G-1 Climax's, GHC Title History sets and best of's add up

-Mystery- I know the feeling. 

Platt why you always have to ruin my thunder! :cuss:


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> If were counting my IVP/internet compilation stuff I have backed up I think I have around 55 discs of material to watch, and thats just me guessing. And some VHS of 8 hours of the '95 AJPW Champion's Carnival, AJW Dreamslam II and a Terry Funk shoot.
> 
> G-1 Climax's, GHC Title History sets and best of's add up
> 
> -Mystery- I know the feeling.
> 
> Platt why you always have to ruin my thunder! :cuss:


If i just counted masters would it make you feel better :$


----------



## McQueen

Platt said:


> If i just counted masters would it make you feel better :$


Haha, a lot of the stuff I still need to watch is DVR's so I guess it wouldn't matter. But now I realize I probably own more masters than you in the first place so I feel like a bigger douchebag for probably being the person to spend the most money on DVD's here.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

You know...you guys can just send me the shows you need to watch and ya know I can help lighten the load....:side:

Offtopic, but I once spent $120 at a ROH event buying tons of their shows....I really regret doing that now.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

So when is ROH having another huge sale like the Black Fri one. The sale they have right now doesn't really interest me as I can get the other promotion's DVDs (TNA & WWE in Walmart for a cheaper price without waiting for shipping) and I can get NOAH DVDs for cheaper at IVP.

I'm so pissed I missed the BF sale but I'm assuming they'll have another one before Xmas for gift buyers like my parents. Will they bring the 35% sale back?


----------



## Platt

I wouldn't expect another % sale till after new year, we've got this one till the end of next week then we'll probably get $10 sale the week after and a B3G1F the following week when GBH weekend should be out.


----------



## bstaple12

Need help with an order: I've decided to order Driven and Death Before Dishonor V Night 1. I don't order much ROH(the only shows I have are Manhattan Mayhem and Unified). What is another good show from either 06 or 07 that you guys would reccomend?


----------



## musdy

bstaple12 said:


> Need help with an order: I've decided to order Driven and Death Before Dishonor V Night 1. I don't order much ROH(the only shows I have are Manhattan Mayhem and Unified). What is another good show from either 06 or 07 that you guys would reccomend?


Final Battle 2006 
Glory By Honor V Night 2 
Manhattan Mayhem II
Supercard of Honor II
Good Times Great Memories


----------



## bstaple12

thanks, I decided on Glory By Honor V Night 2.


----------



## Obfuscation

I hate you guys, seriously. I have NO NEW DVDs to watch, at all. I haven't gotten anything new since september.  

Battle Of Who Cares Less sounds like another fun Chikara show. Only thing that disapoints me was the Hero/Hawke vs Equinox/Claudio tag match, was hoping more than that score.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> I hate you guys, seriously. I have NO NEW DVDs to watch, at all. *I haven't gotten anything new since september.  *
> 
> Battle Of Who Cares Less sounds like another fun Chikara show. Only thing that disapoints me was the Hero/Hawke vs Equinox/Claudio tag match, was hoping more than that score.


Same here, I haven't even watched any of my old shows in a while.


----------



## Obfuscation

GenerationNeXt said:


> Same here, I haven't even watched any of my old shows in a while.


All I do is watch my shows. Its why I am in dire need of new stuff. Especially PWG. Way behind with those.


----------



## Monster Heel #2

musdy said:


> Final Battle 2006
> Glory By Honor V Night 2
> Manhattan Mayhem II
> Supercard of Honor II
> Good Times Great Memories


Add in:

Better Than Our Best
Weekend of Champions Night 2
Death Before Dishonor IV
Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool
Fifth Year Festival: Finale


----------



## -Mystery-

*FIP International Impact Phase 2*
1. Larry Sweeney vs. Seth Delay - **
2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jerrelle Clark - **
3. The Heartbreak Express vs. The YRR of Kenny King & Chasyn Rance - **
4. Delirious vs. Jigsaw - ***1/4
5. Erick Stevens vs. Nigel McGuinness (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match) - ***1/4
6. Shingo vs. Yamato (Dragon Gate Challenge) - ***3/4
7. Roderick Strong vs. Sal Rinauro (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match) - ***1/2
8. The Briscoe Bros. vs. Necro Butcher & Mad Man Pondo (FIP Tag Team Title Match - Bar Room Brawl) - ****1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/2 (Best FIP show to date)

Next up: FIP Stronger Than Ever


----------



## huthutraul

Just finished Manhattan Mayhem 2 and it was an excellent show. Seeing Steenerico holding the belts after the post match beat down had me thinking, those 2 not winning the straps honestly could have been the dumbest thing roh has ever done. They are a perfect combo and had an amazing fued with the Briscoes. They delivered every damn time the got in the ring and have one the most entertaining gimmicks out there. This has seriously pissed me off.


----------



## vivalabrave

I know what you mean. It takes 4 guys to make a great match and I thought Steen and Generico deserved a reign. It's suprising that the feud was so awesome with no title changes. I mean, I could understand the heels holding onto the titles for a long time and the faces always coming up short, but this was the other way around. 

Ever since about May I had the feeling the Briscoes would hold onto the straps for over a year. They still have a little ways to go but I see it happening.


----------



## Mark.

Ok, Christmas is coming up and I can get 3 ROH DVDs. So what shows after the DBD V weekend should I get?


----------



## huthutraul

Ya, I could see the Briscoes holding the belts foe a year as well. but i would really like to see a title change soon. On a brighter note, I just finished Honor Nation and here is a quick review.

Brent Albright & Adam Pearce vs. Eric Stevens & Matt Cross - *** (Really fun opener and got the crowd pumped)

Bj Whitmer vs. Delirious - **1/2 (Nothing bad but seen it all before. Very basic and formulaic)

El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Hallowicked - ***1/4 (Very enjoyable match with some cool spots at the end)

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2-***3/4 (Amesome match and the pre match stuff was hillarious. I don't think these two could have a bad match if they tried)

Anything goes: Necro Butcher vs. Jay Briscoe - **3/4 - *** (Honestly, this was kind of dissapointing, but my hopes were pretty high. There were some nice spots and the brawl was cool. However, it was a short match with an overbooked ending)

Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Mitch Franklin & Ernie Osiris - N/R (Squash)

Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/4 (Fantastic match and everything you would expect from these two. MOTN)

Vulture Squad vs. No Remorse Corpes - ***3/4-**** (Another excellent match with nonstop action. Both teams gave it their all and the Vulture Squad looked really good)

World Title: Takeshi Morishima vs. Kevin Steen - **** (Wow, the third great match in a row. Unlike most Shima defences, Steen actually dominated most of the match and it was really great. Some good near falls and a hot crowd)

Thoughts: What an awesome event. Great variety of stuff on the show and the last three matches delivered in a big way. One of the most enjoyable shows roh has put out all year. I know most people will disagree, but I liked this more than Manhattan Mayhem 2. Definetly check this out.


----------



## Claymore

Mark. said:


> Ok, Christmas is coming up and I can get 3 ROH DVDs. So what shows after the DBD V weekend should I get?


Manhattan Mayhem 2 is a must buy...When it comes back in stock, which will be tommorrow I think?

Caged Rage is a very entertaining show, pretty easy to watch. A refreshing ROH show...

As for the rest of the releases Motor City Madness/Chaos at the Cow Palace/Honor Nation and Survival of the Fittest...I have not seen except Motor City Madness which is a pretty forgettable show. Nothing to great on it, El Generico/Marafuji the only real mathch of note but even that cannot save the DVD.

And on another note...Are you really from Glasgow man?


----------



## Mark.

Claymore said:


> Manhattan Mayhem 2 is a must buy...When it comes back in stock, which will be tommorrow I think?
> 
> Caged Rage is a very entertaining show, pretty easy to watch. A refreshing ROH show...
> 
> As for the rest of the releases Motor City Madness/Chaos at the Cow Palace/Honor Nation and Survival of the Fittest...I have not seen except Motor City Madness which is a pretty forgettable show. Nothing to great on it, El Generico/Marafuji the only real mathch of note but even that cannot save the DVD.
> 
> And on another note...Are you really from Glasgow man?


Aye. Why?

And thanks for the advice, I'm leaning towards MMII and SOTF so far.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

Anyone else bummed and pissed that buythematch shut down. Damn, I was looking forward to making an order. I need Kobashi/Dr. Death on DVD!!! IVP doesn't have the match I'm looking for from 93 or 92 I think.


----------



## vivalabrave

huthutraul said:


> Ya, I could see the Briscoes holding the belts foe a year as well. but i would really like to see a title change soon. On a brighter note, I just finished Honor Nation and here is a quick review.
> 
> Brent Albright & Adam Pearce vs. Eric Stevens & Matt Cross - *** (Really fun opener and got the crowd pumped)
> 
> Bj Whitmer vs. Delirious - **1/2 (Nothing bad but seen it all before. Very basic and formulaic)
> 
> El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Hallowicked - ***1/4 (Very enjoyable match with some cool spots at the end)
> 
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2-***3/4 (Amesome match and the pre match stuff was hillarious. I don't think these two could have a bad match if they tried)
> 
> Anything goes: Necro Butcher vs. Jay Briscoe - **3/4 - *** (Honestly, this was kind of dissapointing, but my hopes were pretty high. There were some nice spots and the brawl was cool. However, it was a short match with an overbooked ending)
> 
> Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Mitch Franklin & Ernie Osiris - N/R (Squash)
> 
> Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/4 (Fantastic match and everything you would expect from these two. MOTN)
> 
> Vulture Squad vs. No Remorse Corpes - ***3/4-**** (Another excellent match with nonstop action. Both teams gave it their all and the Vulture Squad looked really good)
> 
> World Title: Takeshi Morishima vs. Kevin Steen - **** (Wow, the third great match in a row. Unlike most Shima defences, Steen actually dominated most of the match and it was really great. Some good near falls and a hot crowd)
> 
> Thoughts: What an awesome event. Great variety of stuff on the show and the last three matches delivered in a big way. One of the most enjoyable shows roh has put out all year. I know most people will disagree, but I liked this more than Manhattan Mayhem 2. Definetly check this out.


Thanks a bunch for this review. I was wondering how this show was (getting it for X-mas). Sucks that Necro vs. Jay was a dissapointment. Do you have Chaos at the Cow Palace? I've heard nothing about that show.


----------



## Claymore

Mark. said:


> Aye. Why?
> 
> And thanks for the advice, I'm leaning towards MMII and SOTF so far.


Thats where I come from mate, and it's cool to see that there are actually other indy fans around these parts. There are a few, but the majority of fans here are either WWE fans or TNA fans...


----------



## Mark.

Claymore said:


> Thats where I come from mate, and it's cool to see that there are actually other indy fans around these parts. There are a few, but the majority of fans here are either WWE fans or TNA fans...


Or not a fan at all...which seems to be the most common unfortunately. If anyone happens to ask who my favourite is I always say Bryan Danielson and they respond with "I like John Cena because he raps".


----------



## Claymore

Mark. said:


> Or not a fan at all...which seems to be the most common unfortunately. If anyone happens to ask who my favourite is I always say Bryan Danielson and they respond with "I like John Cena because he raps".


Yeah, I'm pretty easy to spot if you are ever out in town man. I'll be one of the only Glaswegian's wearing an indy top.....And if I ever meet another fan, I'll ask them who their favourite wrestler is and if they say Bryan Danielson, I will have an idea who it will be....


----------



## -Mystery-

*FIP Stronger Than Ever*
1. Steve Madison vs. Jerrelle Clark - *3/4
2. Jimmy Rave vs. Trik Davis - *3/4
3. Danny Daniels vs. Damien Wayne vs. Rex Sterling - **1/4
4. Jay Briscoe vs. Tyler Black - ***1/4
5. Sean Waltman & The Heartbreak Express vs. Sal Rinauro, Chasyn Rance & Kenny King (Bunkhouse Brawl) - **1/2
6. Mark Briscoe vs. Marek Brave - ***
7. Erick Stevens vs. Delirious (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match) - ***1/4
8. Roderick Strong vs. Necro Butcher (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match - No DQ-No Countout) - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4

Next up: FIP Melbourne Meltdown


----------



## musdy

*Supercard of Honor II*
Jay Briscoe & Delirious vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal- ***1/4*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. YAMATO- **3/4*
Erick Stevens vs. Mitch Franklin- *N/R*
Jack Evans & Naruki Doi vs. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards- ****1/2*
Homicide & Colt Cabana vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce- ****
Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero- *****
BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Steel Cage Match)- *****1/2*
Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries- ****1/2*
CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Shingo vs. Dragon Kid, Ryo Saito & Masaaki Mochizuki- *****1/4*


----------



## Mark.

Claymore said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty easy to spot if you are ever out in town man. I'll be one of the only Glaswegian's wearing an indy top.....And if I ever meet another fan, I'll ask them who their favourite wrestler is and if they say Bryan Danielson, I will have an idea who it will be....


Silly question: Ever seen this one fat bald guy who's always got an ECW or WWE shirt on? I always see him in the HMV close to St. Enock's. I once asked him if he follows the indies and he was clueless. He said something along the lines of "There's only one wrestling company and that's WWE". I found that pretty funny considering he's like 30.


----------



## McQueen

*PWG*
*2007 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three*

*BOLA Quarterfinals Match
Joey "Magnum" Ryan w/Jade Chung vs Roderick Strong - *** 1/4*
_Match starts out with Ryan using his dirty tactics to keep control of Strong, even having Jade come into play a few times. Ryan does a good job keeping Strong in control for the first half of the match with Strong only periodically getting some desperation offence in, however Ryan gets too cocky when setting up for the Mustache Ride and Strong is able to recover long enough to make a very aggressive comeback. Sensing Strong's aggressiveness is too overwhelming and Ryan is forced to abandon his dirty tactics and straight wrestle for the finishing stretch but is eventually overcome by a Gibson Driver/Stronghold combo. Great match to open the show._

*BOLA Quarterfinals Match
Alex Shelley vs Matt Sydal - *** 3/4*
_These too start by mixing it up on the mat, and one thing about Sydal I think is often overlooked is how well he handles himself on the mat. They work through a lot of fun exchanges and eventually are forced to start throwing everything they have at each other. The result is a really fun spots (although there is a spot involving a superkick and the questionably lame selling of it by Sydal) and a awesome match._

*BOLA Quarterfinals Match
Claudio Castagnoli vs "The Man That Gravity Forgot" PAC - *** 3/4*
_I think we've all seen the Claudio vs "High Flyer" dynamic before and we all know it's awesome everytime. Claudio's size & power advantage combined with the agility to properly take high flying offensive bumps is just uncanny and you better believe the two of these guys make good use of it._

*BOLA Quarterfinals Match
CIMA vs SHINGO - *** 1/2*
_This match is based around CIMA needing to stay away from SHINGO's power, lucky for him SHINGO has a big bulls-eye in the form a taped up arm giving something for CIMA to target early on in the match. Despite the wounded arm SHINGO still manages to get the upper hand given his strength advantage but you can tell his arm is slowing him down just a little bit. This match has a really fun closing stretch and another match I've very much enjoyed from this show._

*BOLA Quarterfinals Match
Nigel McGuinness vs Necro Butcher - *** 1/4*
_Match starts off with some brawling outside of the ring, now that's how you use the Necro Butcher! Outside the ring conditions easily favor the butcher but Nigel quickly spots a weak point in Necro's taped up knee. Nigel manages to get Necro in the ring and proceeds to break that knee down. Eventually both men manage to make it back up to their feet and decide to lariat each other several times and both men look very even. Necro eventually manages to take Nigel down long enough to set up some chairs standing up in the middle of the ring, to which he proceeds to plan to backbreaker Nigel on top of them but his knee gives out allowing Nigel to suplex his KNEE right onto the chairs! Sick spot which in turn give Nigel the opening to hit the Jawbreaker Lariat for the win. Nice compact match with some really nice limb work, i'd like to see these too have a rematch down the line._

*BOLA Quarterfinals Match
Dragon Kid vs El Generico - ** 3/4*
_Two guys in masks using flippy offence, not bad but just kinda felt like both guys were going through the motions to me. Highlight is Dragon Kid almost dies reversing the Brainbustahh!_

*BOLA Semifinals Match
Roderick Strong vs Alex Shelley - *** 3/4*
_Short feeling out process between the two but soon both guys are working at hitting each other with signature moves that both men avoid, realizing that approach isn't going to work both men slow it back down, both men methodically wearing down each other for so they can try again._

*BOLA Semifinals Match
"The Man That Gravity Forgot" PAC vs CIMA - ****
_Much like SHINGO/Lost I don't really have anything to say about the content this match, it's pretty much how you'd expect a match between these two to go. CIMA towards the end takes an ungodly disturbing looking bump from a rana where he literally lands right on the crown of his head, i'm not sure if it was planned or not but it looks kinda sick. Finish of this match is pretty cool as well. _

*BOLA Semifinals Match
Nigel McGuinness vs El Generico - ****
_Nigel dominates the early portions of this match working over Generico's arm and wrist, even breaking out the Thames Barrier wristlock I wish he still used as his finisher. Generico in this match basically just has to survive Nigel's onslaught which forces Generico to pick and choose his shots, which makes the ending of this match perfect for the situation._

*Non-Tournament 12 Man Tag
Tyler Black, Jack Evans, Chris Hero, Kevin Steen, Doug Williams & Susumu Yokosuka vs Karl Anderson, Austin Aries, Human Tornado, Scott Lost, Jimmy Rave & Davey Richards - ** 3/4*
_First of all damn Rave for wasting the first couple minutes of the match, that was rediculous. Anyways being a 12 man tag pretty much the "tag in, do spots, tag next guy in" formula with a little bit of the developing Hero/Tornado fued thrown in for good measure. I'm so used to Aries being a face him being on the heel team seemed wrong._

*BOLA 3-Way Finals Match
Roderick Strong vs CIMA vs El Generico - *****
_You'll just have to trust me when I tell you this is an awesome match._

*Overall Show Rating - ***** (Highly Recommended)*
_Maybe the best all around indy show i've seen all year as nothing is really bad (save the first few minutes of the 12 man, thanks Rave), Night 3 is so good it's pretty much stand alone compared to night 1 & 2._​


----------



## vivalabrave

FIFTH YEAR FESTIVAL: FINALE
Colt Cabana vs. Delirious --- *** (the funniest match I've ever seen)
Sara Del Rey/Allison Danger vs. Jetta/Eden Black --- **
Falls Anywhere - Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer --- ****
Matt Sydal vs. Pac --- ***1/4
Briscoe vs. Briscoe --- ****1/2
Naruki Doi/SHINGO vs. No Remorse Corps --- ****
Nigel McGuinness vs Jimmy Rave --- ****1/4
Samoa Joe vs. Homicide --- ***


----------



## -Mystery-

48 HOUR SALE- TAKE 30% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!! 

Don't miss this opportunity to save BIG on your next ROH purchase before the holiday shopping season ends!!!

As always our percent off sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. Save 35% off all orders with no minimum purchase. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events in the U.S.

To redeem your 30% Off Coupon on all orders just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: holiday30 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Please be aware that is you are ordering any preorder DVD's that your entire order will not ship until ALL items are in stock. If the order contains multiple preorder DVD's then the order will not ship until the last preorder item has arrived. Scheduled release dates for all preorder items are listed under their description.

Sale ends Thursday, December 13th at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above and enter the code in the appropriate section. 

NEW RELEASES

The following are some of the items that are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

-Chaos At The Cow Palace- San Francisco, CA 10/21/07 (DVD)
-Survival of the Fittest 2007- Las Vegas, NV 10/19/07 (DVD)
-Honor Nation- Boston, MA 10/5/07 (DVD)
-SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 12 
-SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 11
-TNA Bound For Glory 2007 DVD 
-Guest Booker with JJ Dillon (DVD)
-Motor City Madness 2007- Detroit, MI 9/14/07 (DVD)
-Manhattan Mayhem II- New York, NY 8/25/07 (DVD)
-Hitman: My Real Life in the Cartoon World of Wrestling
-John Cena: My Life (3 Disc Set)
-Full Impact Pro ’Melbourne Meltdown’ Melbourne, FL 5/26/07 (DVD)
-Caged Rage- Hartford, CT 8/24/07 (DVD)
-Full Impact Pro ’Stronger Than Ever’ Inverness, FL 5/25/07 (DVD)
-TNA: The History Of TNA: 1 Year (DVD)
-Wrestling Society X- Season 1 (DVD)
-Pro Wrestling NOAH "Special Double Budokan Edition" 7/15/07 & 9/9/07 (DVD)
-Womens Extreme Wrestling ''Ring On Fire'' 
-NWA Pro Wrestling: Fiesta Lucha (DVD)


----------



## Kantos

Anyone seen the new Age of the fall video? http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3reUaO8-rZU

I really liked it kinda applies to me even in England same kind of things happening.


----------



## bstaple12

Any reviews for Survival Of the Fittest 2007?


----------



## watts63

Very Puro Christmas in Compton lol:

Toryumon 9/22/2007 September 22nd 2007
Toryumon 07/01/2007 July 1st 2007 (2 Discs)
NOAH 07/18/2005 July 18th 2005 (3 Discs)
AJPW Real World Tag League 1996
Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC V.1
Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC V.2
NJPW 1994 Super J Cup (2 Discs)
Best of Satoshi Kojima
Best of Spanky
AJPW 02/17/2007 February 17th 2007 (2 Discs)
Best of Great Muta TCC
Best of British Bulldogs V.1
Best of American Dragon V.7
Best of Dynamite Kid (2 Discs)
Best of D-Lo Brown V.1
Best of KENTA & Marafuji V.2

Is there anything I should add or even remove in this order?


----------



## Blasko

...My friends need lives...


----------



## T-C

Another Blasko classic, does he ever fail to deliver?


----------



## bmxmadb53

Ratings, to be quite frank.


----------



## Blasko

T-C said:


> Another Blasko classic, does he ever fail to deliver?


 Well, people outside of this section think I 'suck'.


----------



## T-C

For the most part people outside of this section are marks are twats, so who cares?


----------



## Claymore

-Blasko- said:


> Well, people outside of this section think I 'suck'.


Well those people be wrong then...And don't have any idea what they are missing out on, but hey atleast we get the best of ya man...


----------



## Blasko

T-C said:


> For the most part people outside of this section are marks are twats, so who cares?


 Apparently, my self esteem. 

OTHER WRESTLING. I LUV U~!


----------



## bmxmadb53

-Blasko- said:


> Apparently, my self esteem.
> 
> OTHER WRESTLING. I LUV U~!


I love you too.


----------



## -Mystery-

-Blasko- said:


> Well, people outside of this section think I 'suck'.


Maybe if you'd blindly praise TNA people would like you....


----------



## Blasko

-Mystery- said:


> Maybe if you'd blindly praise TNA people would like you....


 You kidding me? 

They LOVE me there.


----------



## Monster Heel #2

Just got done watching the ROH Japan shows (outside of the useless filler matches involving Blowjob, Rave, and the two NOAH jobbers), get Tokyo (Danielson vs. Shiozaki ****1/2, the last two matches both ***3/4), fuck Osaka (Briscoes vs. Shingo/Yokosuka tops the show at ***3/4, the main is ***1/2). Osaka was fucking boring, and Strong didn't seem to do so well on that doubleshot. His Delirious match had a dead crowd except when there was a KEWL SPOT~!, and the Evans match was fucking horrific with some of the worst selling I've seen in ages.


----------



## Sephiroth

Blasko, if you wanna be in with the hip crowd (TNA Section), just take up this job offer from WON:



Dave Meltzer said:


> We are looking for a new regular correspondent from Orlando for the Impact tapings. One correspondent got mad at the promotion and won't attend shows. The second was driven crazy trying to understand the booking and doesn't go.


just get a front row seat, where a Kawada shirt, then be forever known as Toshiaki Kawada Fan


----------



## McQueen

watts63 said:


> Very Puro Christmas in Compton lol:
> 
> Toryumon 9/22/2007 September 22nd 2007
> Toryumon 07/01/2007 July 1st 2007 (2 Discs)
> *NOAH 07/18/2005 July 18th 2005 (3 Discs)*
> AJPW Real World Tag League 1996
> *Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC V.1
> Best of Kobashi: Complete GHC V.2
> NJPW 1994 Super J Cup (2 Discs)
> Best of Satoshi Kojima*
> Best of Spanky
> AJPW 02/17/2007 February 17th 2007 (2 Discs)
> *Best of Great Muta TCC
> Best of British Bulldogs V.1*
> Best of American Dragon V.7
> *Best of Dynamite Kid (2 Discs)*
> Best of D-Lo Brown V.1
> Best of KENTA & Marafuji V.2
> 
> Is there anything I should add or even remove in this order?



I should banish you from the "O.W." for not already owning half the things on this list Watts. Highlighted some of the best stuff (IMO) that I've gotten from IVP. Actually pretty much everything I didn't highlight I don't own lol.

-Blasko- from now on I refer to you as "Dangerous J"


----------



## vivalabrave

SUPERCARD OF HONOR II
Daniels/Matt Sydal vs Delirious/Jay Briscoe --- ***1/4
Claudio Castagnoli vs Yamato --- **1/4
Erick Stevens vs Mitch Franklin --- DUD
Nigel McGuinness vs Chris Hero --- **1/2
Jack Evans/Naruki Doi vs Davey Richards/Rocky Romero --- ***1/2
Homicide vs Brent Albright --- DUD
Colt Cabana/Homicide vs Brent Albright/Adam Pearce --- **1/2
Steel Cage showdown: BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs --- ****1/2
Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong --- ****
CIMA/Susumu Yokosuka/Shingo vs Dragon Kid/Ryo Saito/Masaaki Mochizuki --- ****1/4


----------



## PulseGlazer

Monster Heel #2 said:


> Just got done watching the ROH Japan shows (outside of the useless filler matches involving Blowjob, Rave, and the two NOAH jobbers), get Tokyo (Danielson vs. Shiozaki ****1/2, the last two matches both ***3/4), fuck Osaka (Briscoes vs. Shingo/Yokosuka tops the show at ***3/4, the main is ***1/2). Osaka was fucking boring, and Strong didn't seem to do so well on that doubleshot. His Delirious match had a dead crowd except when there was a KEWL SPOT~!, and the Evans match was fucking horrific with some of the worst selling I've seen in ages.


I have the Briscoes vs. Shingo and Yokosuka a full half star higher. The build off the Liverpool match was awesome and the story was very good. Don't just take it in isolation! It's probably the smartest Briscoes match all year.


----------



## Blasko

I feel loved. 

Sephy- Sorry, as much as I love the WON crew, I'm not spending what? 500 dollars on a plane ticket every week to see a promotion that I despise. Plus, as sad as it sounds, I can't find a Kawada T-shirt. :$

McQueen- Awesome. 


Well, I got bored during Senior day, waiting to for my friend to come over....I made this.


----------



## Mark.

-Mystery- said:


> 48 HOUR SALE- TAKE 30% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> Don't miss this opportunity to save BIG on your next ROH purchase before the holiday shopping season ends!!!
> 
> As always our percent off sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. Save 35% off all orders with no minimum purchase. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events in the U.S.
> 
> To redeem your 30% Off Coupon on all orders just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: holiday30 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Please be aware that is you are ordering any preorder DVD's that your entire order will not ship until ALL items are in stock. If the order contains multiple preorder DVD's then the order will not ship until the last preorder item has arrived. Scheduled release dates for all preorder items are listed under their description.
> 
> Sale ends Thursday, December 13th at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above and enter the code in the appropriate section.
> 
> NEW RELEASES
> 
> The following are some of the items that are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> -Chaos At The Cow Palace- San Francisco, CA 10/21/07 (DVD)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2007- Las Vegas, NV 10/19/07 (DVD)
> -Honor Nation- Boston, MA 10/5/07 (DVD)
> -SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 12
> -SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 11
> -TNA Bound For Glory 2007 DVD
> -Guest Booker with JJ Dillon (DVD)
> -Motor City Madness 2007- Detroit, MI 9/14/07 (DVD)
> -Manhattan Mayhem II- New York, NY 8/25/07 (DVD)
> -Hitman: My Real Life in the Cartoon World of Wrestling
> -John Cena: My Life (3 Disc Set)
> -Full Impact Pro ’Melbourne Meltdown’ Melbourne, FL 5/26/07 (DVD)
> -Caged Rage- Hartford, CT 8/24/07 (DVD)
> -Full Impact Pro ’Stronger Than Ever’ Inverness, FL 5/25/07 (DVD)
> -TNA: The History Of TNA: 1 Year (DVD)
> -Wrestling Society X- Season 1 (DVD)
> -Pro Wrestling NOAH "Special Double Budokan Edition" 7/15/07 & 9/9/07 (DVD)
> -Womens Extreme Wrestling ''Ring On Fire''
> -NWA Pro Wrestling: Fiesta Lucha (DVD)


Gave my order in last night. Gotta love foreign exchange rates and cheap ROH DVDs.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Invaded the TNA board for ya Blasko


----------



## phrostbyte

Just ordered some FIP & Shimmer. Here's what I ordered:

Evening The Odds 2005 & Attack of the Masked Fippers
Florida Rumble 2005 & New Year's Classic 2006
Chasing The Dragon
Impact Of Honor
Heatstroke '06 Night 1
Heatstroke '06 Night 2

And Shimmer Volumes 1-12

not bad for 30% off.


----------



## MrPaiMei

If you need to move this, go ahead, but I'd like to past it. jae, who runs DGUSA, is in need of some cash for various things, like keeping the site up. He is shilling his DG collection, which is basically complete. $4 a disc, and $6 for 2-disc sets. Help the guy out, if you can and need some DG.


----------



## JD13

Chris Hero vs Eddie Kingston - Last man standing - TPI 2007 - ****1/4

great tourney as usual with some standout performances but this was unreal. Truly gripping, these guys have such incredible chemistry with each other. 
YOU MUST SEE THIS MATCH NOW!


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

Can anyone tell me how the two AOTF/Briscoe matches are from Honor Nation and SOTF 07 because I'm thinking of buying them but the quality of those two matches will decide it for me.


----------



## Monster Heel #2

PulseGlazer said:


> I have the Briscoes vs. Shingo and Yokosuka a full half star higher. The build off the Liverpool match was awesome and the story was very good. Don't just take it in isolation! It's probably the smartest Briscoes match all year.


Oh I could definitely see the story built between the Briscoes and Shingo, but if the Osaka match had been in the UK, it would have been a MOTYC for me easily due to the crowd electricity. Yokosuka to me looked disinterested to me though. I don't know a lot about him as I don't watch Dragon Gate, but he looked about as excited for that match as Austin was for WM 19.


----------



## PulseGlazer

I can see why Yokosuka was disinterested as his job was to be the Briscoes' bitch. You count crowd reaction a bit much. Get on aim.


----------



## vivalabrave

GOOD TIMES GREAT MEMORIES
Delirious vs. Akuma vs. Quackenbush vs. Primeau vs. Hallowicked vs. Jigsaw --- ***1/2
Christopher Daniels vs. Erick Stevens --- **1/4
Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave --- ***1/2
Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero --- ***1/4
Takeshi Morishima vs. Shingo (ROH World Title Match) --- ****
Tank Toland vs. Alex Payne --- ½*
Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans --- ***1/2
The Briscoes vs. Shelley/Sabin (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) --- ****3/4
Colt Cabana vs. Adam Pearce --- **3/4


----------



## bstaple12

Anybody got ratings for Survival Of The Fittest 2007?


----------



## -GP-

Got it in the mail yesterday. I'll watch it and post comments some time before Monday


----------



## vivalabrave

RESPECT IS EARNED
BJ Whitmer vs. Takeshi Morishima (ROH WOrld Title Match) --- **
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Rocky Romero --- ***3/4
Castagnoli/Sydal vs. Briscoes (ROH World Tag Team Titles) --- ****1/2
Roderick Strong vs. Delirous --- ***1/2
Danielson/Morishima vs. McGuinness/KENTA --- ****

DVD Bonus Matches:
Brent Albright vs. Tank Toland --- *3/4
Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards --- ***1/2
Sara Del Ray vs. Daizee Haze --- **1/2
Jimmy Rave and Adam Pearce vs. El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. Pelle Primeau and Mitch Franklin vs. Irish Airboune --- **3/4


----------



## Blasko

Found this off that awesome puro site...

the following from Steve Corino's livejournal:

Since I last wrote I was getting prepared to team with Toshiaki Kawada at Hustle. This for me was a thrill. For him it must have been an annoyance! As his music came on I told him "I am very honored to team with you. I am very happy." Kawada, being Kawada, just stared at me. Then I had to ask (because I had a feeling I knew the answer) "Are you excited?" and he just looks and says "NO". That's my buddy!

Oh, that Kawada hating Canadians and Americans....


----------



## bstaple12

cp_punk said:


> Got it in the mail yesterday. I'll watch it and post comments some time before Monday


Sounds good.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blasko- said:


> Found this off that awesome puro site...
> 
> the following from Steve Corino's livejournal:
> 
> Since I last wrote I was getting prepared to team with Toshiaki Kawada at Hustle. This for me was a thrill. For him it must have been an annoyance! As his music came on I told him "I am very honored to team with you. I am very happy." Kawada, being Kawada, just stared at me. Then I had to ask (because I had a feeling I knew the answer) "Are you excited?" and he just looks and says *"NO". *That's my buddy!
> 
> Oh, that Kawada hating Canadians and Americans....


That's just plain awesome lol


----------



## bmxmadb53

I'm so behind on watching dvds still...I gotta watch RIE, SOTF, MMII part of it, Death Before Dishonor Weekend, Necro vs. Joe II, another IWA-MS dvd....and chaos at the cow palace. Plus I think i just got Blue Summer Night Dream from IWA-MS and I'm making an order through IWA soon. I'm thinking TPI, Blood is Thicker than water, QOTDM, Double Death Tag Tournemnt, and another dvd. Yeah...Ass load of dvds. Thoughts?


----------



## Platt

Download Mickie vs Lufisto and save yourself $20


----------



## bmxmadb53

Platt said:


> Download Mickie vs Lufisto and save yourself $20


Hmmm 15 tbh. well after the buy 2 get 1 free sale like 10 dollars, but thats not the point. The point is I dunno, but hte other show i shall buy is the 11th anniversary show.


----------



## watts63

Christmas sale from SMV

* SALE, SALE, SALE, SALE! * 

Spend $75 or more and save 25% off your order!
Sale ends Saturday at 11:59PM est!


People have been asking for it, so who are we to deny them? All orders of $75 or more will save 25%! The sale ends Saturday Night at 11:59PM eastern time, so don't miss this chance to save big! Catch up on all of our latest releases, as we've got some really good ones for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Blasko

I hope my mom ordered my CHIKARA stuff around for the sale. 

It'd be more helpful for her.


----------



## Platt

ROH Special



> Friday will bring the return of the BIG TEN SALE with $10 DVD's, $10 tickets, plus 10% off your order. There will also be some major DVD's added to the site tomorrow including Glory By Honor VI weekend.
> 
> In the meantime we've already marked down all of the Straight Shootin' titles and most of the Best Of DVD's that will be included in the sale to $10. This means that if you use the current sale running on the websie (30% off your order), you can actually purchase these DVD's right now for only $7 each. Please make sure you use the discount code holiday30 in the "discount/promotional code" section when going through the checkout in order to get 30% off your order. With the discount code these shoots can be purchased for $7 each until 9am EST on Friday morning. Here is the list of DVD's already marked down:
> 
> -Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
> -Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
> -Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite
> -Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
> -Bloodlust Vol. 1- ROH’s Bloodiest Matches
> -Best of The Briscoe Brothers- Tag Team Excellence
> -Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
> -Do or Die II & III
> -Do or Die IV
> 
> 
> -Straight Shootin' with Konnan
> -Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm
> -Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
> -Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
> -Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
> -Secrets of the Ring with Dusty Rhodes
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Mitchell
> -Straight Shootin' with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 1
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with One Man Gang
> -Straight Shootin' with The Fantastics
> -Straight Shootin' with Butch Reed
> -Straight Shootin' with The Midnight Express
> -Straight Shootin' with Skandar Akbar
> -Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
> -Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero
> -Straight Shootin' with Ken Patera
> -Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
> -Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard
> -Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
> -Straight Shootin' with Paul Ellering
> -Straight Shootin' with Mr. Fuji


Great addition to the sale for anyone wanting shoots. Real shame we're getting $10 sale when there new shows out.


----------



## vivalabrave

A FIGHT AT THE ROXBURY 
Whitmer vs. Albright --- **1/2
Danielson vs. Rave --- ***1/2
M. Briscoe vs. Steen --- ***3/4
McGuinness vs. Quackenbush vs. Hero vs. Castagnoli --- ***3/4
Edwards vs. Primeau --- **1/4
Sydal vs. Generico --- ***3/4
Delirious, Cross and Stevens vs. Strong, Richards and Romero --- ***1/2
J. Briscoe vs. Morishima --- ***1/2


----------



## -Mystery-




----------



## Platt

GBH covers are sweet. Man Up is just Unforgettable and Honor Reclaims Boston recycled again with that annoying orange thing shoved on. I really hope they use a normal case this time cos this crappy cardboard ones are too easily broken. Still waiting for ROH to reply to me about the one i received in pieces :cuss:




> THE BIG 10 SALE
> 
> This special holiday edition of the BIG TEN SALE includes your last chance to get Ring of Honor's biggest selling DVD ever, Joe vs. Kobashi for only $10. We've also added The Chicago Spectacular Nights 1 & 2, Final Battle 2006, and Straight Shootin' with Konnan to the sale.
> 
> Over 100 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale, General Admission tickets to live events upcoming in Boston & Edison for $10 each, plus save 10% off your next order.
> 
> You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:
> 
> -The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
> -Road to the Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will battle for the ROH Title)
> -Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
> -Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
> -All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)
> 
> -One Year Anniversary 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles with the winner get a shot at the ROH Title, Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven, Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. The Amazing Red & AJ Styles ROH Tag Team Title Match)
> -Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
> -Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
> -Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)
> 
> -ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
> -World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
> -Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide, Austin Aries vs. Low Ki)
> -Final Battle 2004 12/26/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)
> 
> -It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
> -Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
> -Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
> -Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
> -Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
> -Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05 (Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana Pure Title Match; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
> -The Homecoming 7/23/05 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave Street Fight)
> -Punk: The Final Chapter 8/13/05 (CM Punk's ROH farewell vs. Colt Cabana; Matt Hardy vs. Roderick Strong; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki & Homicide)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
> -Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi, one of the greatest matches in ROH history)
> -Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
> -This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave & Abyss; Daniels vs. Joe vs. Cabana vs. Homicide)
> 
> -Hell Freezes Over 1/14/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. BJ Whitmer, AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal)
> -Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Aries & Strong vs. Danielson & Lethal for the ROH Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki; Trios Tournament 2006)
> -Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
> -Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
> -Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
> -Best in the World 3/25/06 (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans; Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
> -Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
> -Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
> -Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
> -Death Before Dishonor IV 7/15/06 (ROH vs. CZW Cage of Death; Bryan Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt ROH World Title Match)
> -War of the Wire II 7/28/06 (BJ Whitmer vs. Necro Butcher Barbed Wire Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide vs. Austin Aries vs. Delirious; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong, & Jack Evans)
> -Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
> -Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
> -Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
> -Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title 2/3 Falls Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match; Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
> -Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
> -Glory By Honor V Night 1 9/15/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Samoa Joe vs. Roderick Strong; Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards; Christopher Daniels vs. Nigel McGuinness)
> -Glory By Honor V Night 2 9/16/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA ROH World Title Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness GHC Title Match; Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli for the Tag Titles)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
> -Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
> -Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06- (KENTA & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe, Homicide, & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino)
> -The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
> -Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
> -Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
> -Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)
> -Final Battle 2006 12/23/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; CIMA, Shingo & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong & Delirious; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli)
> 
> -Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Straight Edge
> -Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
> -Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
> -Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite
> -Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
> -Bloodlust Vol. 1- ROH’s Bloodiest Matches
> -Best of The Briscoe Brothers- Tag Team Excellence
> -Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
> -Do or Die II & III
> -Do or Die IV
> 
> -Straight Shootin' with Konnan
> -Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm
> -Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
> -Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
> -Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
> -Secrets of the Ring with Dusty Rhodes
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Mitchell
> -Straight Shootin' with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 1
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with One Man Gang
> -Straight Shootin' with The Fantastics
> -Straight Shootin' with Butch Reed
> -Straight Shootin' with The Midnight Express
> -Straight Shootin' with Skandar Akbar
> -Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
> -Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero
> -Straight Shootin' with Ken Patera
> -Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
> -Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard
> -Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
> -Straight Shootin' with Paul Ellering
> -Straight Shootin' with Mr. Fuji
> 
> General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:
> 
> -Boston, MA 1/11/07 (new location, Boston University)
> -Edison, NJ 1/12/07
> 
> Sale prices are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders thru Thursday, December 20th at noon EST!!! Sale prices are not valid on any previously placed orders.
> 
> SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!
> 
> This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 12/20 at noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> NEW RELEASES
> 
> The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Glory By Honor VI Night 2- New York, NY 11/3/07 (DVD)
> 
> Mitsuharu Misawa vs. KENTA for the GHC Heavyweight Title; Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima; The Briscoes feud vs. The Age of the Fall continues; No Remorse Corps vs. The Vulture Squad; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Claudio Castagnoli; plus much more.
> 1. Chris Hero vs. El Generico
> 2. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer vs. Kevin Steen & Delirious
> 3. Austin Aries vs. Shane Hagadorn
> 4. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Necro Butcher (World Tag Team Title Match)
> 6. Tyler Black vs. Alex Payne
> 7. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima
> 8. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans, Ruckus, & Jigsaw
> 9. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero
> 10. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. KENTA (GHC Heavyweight Title Match)
> 11. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Necro Butcher (Street Fight)
> 
> Glory By Honor VI Night 1- Philadelphia, PA 11/2/07 (DVD)
> 
> Features Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries in the final match of their best of three series; Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero for the ROH World Titles; Briscoes vs. NRC for the Tag Titles; Age of the Fall vs. The Vulture Squad; plus much more.
> 1. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer
> 2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Hallowicked
> 3. Delirious vs. Davey Richards
> 4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero (World Tag Title Match)
> 5. Jimmy Jacobs, Tyler Black, & Necro Butcher vs. Jack Evans, Ruckus, & Jigsaw
> 6. Mitch Franklin vs. Ernie Osiris (Top of the Class Trophy Match)
> 7. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (3rd Mach In The Best Of Three Series)
> 8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title Match)
> 9. Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji
> 
> Man Up- Chicago Ridge, IL 9/15/07 (2 Disc Set-Preorder)
> 
> This DVD will be available at the live ROH events at the end of December and will begin shipping on January 2nd!!!
> 
> Man Up PPV:
> 1. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Naomichi Marufuji (Four Corner Survival #1 Contender's Match)
> 2. Rocky Romero vs. Matt Cross
> 3. Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries
> 4. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens
> 5. Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title Match)
> 6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (World Tag Team Title LADDER WAR)
> 
> Bonus Matches:
> 7. Mitch Franklin vs. Alex Payne (Top of the Class Trophy)
> 8. Lacey & Sara Del Rey vs. Amazing Kong & Daizee Haze
> 9. BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright vs. Chasyn Rance & Kenny King
> 10. Jack Evans vs. Tyler Black
> 11. Matt Sydal vs. Delirious
> 12. Blood Edit: Age Of The Fall Debut
> 
> You Shoot- Honky Tonk Man (DVD-R)
> 
> The premiere edition of YouShoot! A revolution of the shoot-style interview!
> 
> We asked you, the public, to send us your video files and emailed questioned that The Honky Tonk Man would have to answer on-camera, in front of the world. And you were told, as is in the hear of the YouShoot series, to ask ANYTHING!
> 
> It's over two hours of outrageousness as one of pro wrestling's most outspoken personalities is put on the hotseat -- forced to answer exactly what the people want...
> 
> ...AND TELLS THEM A FEW THINGS THEY MANY NOT WANT TO HEAR!
> 
> "What was ur biggest payday?"
> "Where do you think Bret, Shawn, and Savage rank in relation to you?"
> "Do you read the dirt sheets?"
> "Honky, F*ck/Marry/Kill... Sunny, Francine, Missy?"
> What was Hogan like away from the camera?"
> 
> This disc intended for mature audiences.
> 
> OMEGA: Uncommon Passion Double DVD Set
> 
> This extensive documentary will take you through the lives of a group of young men who all possessed an uncommon passion and their amazing story of how they realized their dreams to make it to the big time showcase of the WWE. Exclusive interviews and bonus matches from the OMEGA library never before released on DVD!
> 
> In 1997 a group of young men in the Carolinas set out to establish a promotion that would be "the next big step in the evolution of professional wrestling," bringing together American style, Japanese strong style and Mexican lucha libre. The promotion was called OMEGA (Organization of Modern Extreme Grappling Arts). What began as a group of friends wanting to wrestle by their rules ended as being one of the most inspirational stories in wrestling history.
> 
> OMEGA: Uncommon Passion tells the story of the passion of the men who created the legacy of OMEGA: Matt Hardy, Jeff Hardy, Shannon Moore, Shane Helms, Joey Matthews, Christian York, Jason Ahrndt, Cham Pain, Steve Corino, Otto Schwanz and more! Hear them reminisce about their experiences, the blood, sweat and tears. See for the first time on DVD the legendary matches that have inspired a generation of young wrestlers worldwide.
> 
> Pro Wrestling NOAH "Special Double Budokan Edition 2" 10/27/07 & 12/2/07 (DVD-Preorder)
> 
> This title is scheduled to begin shipping on January 2nd!!!
> 
> Features the top matches from the October 27th and December 2nd Budokan Hall shows on one DVD. Includes the return of Kenta Kobashi after battling cancer.
> 
> 10/27 Nippon Budokan
> 1. GHC Heavyweight Title Match: Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Samoa Joe (Due to copyright restriction, only still photos of this match appear)
> 2. GHC Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match: D-Lo Brown & Buchanan vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Takashi Sugiura
> 3. GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match: Mushi-King Terry vs. Yoshinobu Kanemura
> 4. Akira Taue, KENTA & Go Shiozaki vs. Yoshihiro Takayama, Takuma Sano & Ricky Marvin
> 5. Takeshi Morishima, Muhammad Yone & Taiji Ishimori vs. Yoshinari Ogawa, Doug Williams & Bobby Fish
> 
> 12/2/07 Nippon Budokan
> 6. Special Tag Match: Mitsuharu Misawa & Jun Akiyama vs. Kenta Kobash & Yoshihiro Takayama
> 7. Special Singles Match: Naomichi Marufuji vs. Takeshi Morishima
> 8. Akira Taue & Kentaro Shiga vs. Bison Smith & Akitoshi Saito
> 9. KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs. Yoshinari Ogawa & Eddie Edwards
> 
> WWE The Best Of Raw: 15th Anniversary (3 Disc Set-Preorder)
> 
> This item is scheduled to be released on December 26th!!!
> 
> For fifteen years fans have looked forward to the over-the-top sports entertainment every Monday night, and WWE Raw has always delivered. The longest-running original entertainment show in television history, with more than 700 episodes, the show has had its share of wild and unforgettable moments, both inside and outside the ring, including Brian Pillman pulling a gun on Stone Cold Steve Austin, Edge and Lita's live sex show, D-Generation X's invasion of WCW, the shocking McMahon purchase of WCW, and more. This DVD shares those moments and recaps them for fans of all ages.
> Get ready for sports entertainment history.
> 
> TNA Turning Point 2007 DVD (Preorder)
> 
> This title is scheduled to be released on February 5th!!!
> 
> 1. Team 3D & Johnny Devine vs. Jay Lethal & The Motor City Machine Guns
> 2. ODB and Roxxi vs. Angelina Love & Velvet Sky
> 3. James Storm vs. Eric Young
> 4. Feast or Fired Match: LAX, XXX, Sonjay Dutt, Shark Boy, Lance Hoyt, Jimmy Rave, Petey Williams, Chris Harris, VKM and Scott Steiner
> 5. TNA Knockouts Title: Gail Kim vs. Awesome Kong
> 6. Black Reign & Rellik vs. Raven & Abyss
> 7. Christian Cage & Robert Roode vs. Booker T & Kaz
> 8. Kurt Angle, AJ Styles, & Tomko vs. Samoa Joe, Kevin Nash, & ???
> 
> Before They Were Stars: Rey Misterio Jr. (DVD-Preorder)
> 
> This title is scheduled to be released on January 8th!!!
> 
> Rey Misterio, Jr. broke nearly every barrier in pro wrestling when the young Hispanic superstar became wrestling champion of the world! But, long before he would healine for ECW, WCW or WWE, Rey's was honing his craft and sharpening his skills on wrestling shows in the bull rings and small arenas in Mexico. Now, these once lost tapes have been found!
> 
> Featuring encounters with Psicosis, Juventud Guerrera, La Parka, Octagon, Pentagon, Halloween, Damien and more!
> 
> With Spanish commentary by the legendary Konnan (WCW, ECW, TNA) and Larry Rivera (XPW) and English commentary by Kris Kloss (XPW, MTV's WSX), this collection is a MUST HAVE for any fan of "the world's most famous luchadore."
> 
> Dangerous Divas- Allison Danger DVD-R
> 
> Allison takes on the full range of Dangerous Divas in this special edition DVD. See the technical encounter with Cindy Rogers as Allison pits her vast knowledge against the technique of Cindy. Maybe you'd rather see an all out brawl... Allison can deliver that also. Plus see the mean streak as Allison tries to stretch out Becky Bayless. And don't miss the huge tag match as Allison & Cindy take on the "Pink Express" of Amber & Talia.
> 
> Allison Danger vs. Persephone
> Allison Danger vs. Amber O' Neal
> Allison Danger vs. Cindy Rogers
> Allison Danger vs. Becky Bayless
> Allison Danger & Cindy Rogers vs. Talia Madison & Amber O' Neal
> 
> Dangerous Divas- Becky Bayless DVD-R
> 
> Becky Bayless flew in from Brooklyn, New York, but she shouldn't expect much southern hospitality for her battles in the south. Becky discovers that when it comes to fighting at this empty arena, everyone fights dirty. She gets her hair pulled, choked, tied in knots, and nearly has her shirt ripped off. But don't think she didn't dish out some New York street fighting tactics of her own. It's an anything goes war on this special DVD.
> 
> Becky Bayless vs. Amber O' Neal
> Becky Bayless vs. Allison Danger
> Becky Bayless vs. Alere Little Feather
> Becky Bayless vs. Persephone
> Becky Bayless vs. Talia Madison
> 
> Dangerous Divas- Cindy Rogers DVD-R
> 
> Cindy Rogers is a true technician inside the squared circle. See her demonstrate her skills against a wide variety of opponents on this special edition DVD. Cindy break everyone down and ties them in knots for your viewing pleasure. Plus don't miss the big tag team diva bout as Cindy teams with Allison Danger to battle the "Pink Express" of Amber & Talia.
> 
> Cindy Rogers vs. vs. Allison Danger
> Cindy Rogers vs. Amber O' Neal
> Cindy Rogers vs. Alere Little Feather
> Cindy Rogers vs. Talia Madison
> Allison Danger & Cindy Rogers vs. Talia Madison & Amber O' Neal
> 
> Dangerous Divas- Alere Little Feather DVD-R
> 
> Alere Little Feather proves that there's dynamite in small packages. She's packed with energy and the passion to fight it out move for move with any opponent that steps in the ring. She's also willing to trade blows if anyone wants to bend the rules... and you don't want to get caught with her wicked chops. Unfortunately many that step in the ring with her make that mistake!
> 
> Alere Little Feather vs. Amber O' Neal
> Alere Little Feather vs. Becky Bayless
> Alere Little Feather vs. Cindy Rogers
> Alere Little Feather vs. Persephone
> Alere Little Feather vs. Talia Madison
> 
> **Please be aware that any items listed as a preorder will not ship until the release date that is listed under the item description. If you order any in stock items with a preorder the entire order will not ship until the preorder has been released. We recommend placing two separate orders, one for your in stock items and one for any preorder items.


----------



## McQueen

It appears it is time for me to make my Final Order for what is likely the next 6 months. GBH VI and Man Up, here I come.


----------



## KingKicks

Just ordered:

Honor Nation
Survival Of The Fittest 2007
Chaos At The Cow Palace
Glory By Honor VI Night 1
Glory By Honor VI Night 2

Likely my last order of 2007


----------



## Platt

I pre-ordered the Raw set gonna wait for B3G1F to get the ROH shows i still have 4 to watch to get up to date anyway.


----------



## Blasko

I think Misawa looks 10 times more grumpy and....older in the GBH covers. 

He also looks slightly confused...


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> I think Misawa looks 10 times more grumpy and....older in the GBH covers.
> 
> He also looks slightly confused...


I just took a good look at those covers and thought the same thing. Gotta love Misawa's "why the hell am I here?" face.

Oh and anyone who was at the show, what exactly did Harley Race do?
"I'm begging you... TAKE THE DAMN MONEY!"


----------



## -Mystery-

New release from SMV.


----------



## Platt

I want to get that but im waiting for COD and CC first was expecting at least CC out this week since it happened a week before the midsouth show


----------



## Mark.

Gah! Had they released GBH Weekend 2 days ago I would've picked them up at 30% off. 

I'm pissed now! /luger


----------



## -Mystery-

*Chikara Cibernetico & Robin*
1. Brodie Lee vs. Mike Stevens - *
2. Daizee Haze vs. Candace LaRae - * 
3. Hydra & UltraMantis Black vs. Hallowicked & Delirious - **
4. Tim Donst vs. Mike Quackenbush - **1/2
5. Olsen Twins vs. Cheech & Cloudy - ****
6. Kris Chambers vs. Super Xtremo - **
7. The Osirian Portal vs. Jigsaw & Shane Storm - **3/4
8. BLK OUT vs. The Colony - ***1/4
9. Torneo Cibernetico - Kings Of Wrestling (Mitch Ryder (captain), Chuck Taylor, Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Larry Sweeney, Shayne Hawke, Gran Akuma & Icarus) vs. Team Mega Mucha Lucha (Lince Dorado (captain), Chiva 3, Chiva 4, Magno, Incognito, El Hijo del Ice Cream, Ice Cream, Jr. & Equinox) - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4

Up next: Chikara Bruised


----------



## peep4life

McQueen said:


> I just took a good look at those covers and thought the same thing. Gotta love Misawa's "why the hell am I here?" face.
> 
> Oh and anyone who was at the show, what exactly did Harley Race do?
> "I'm begging you... TAKE THE DAMN MONEY!"


Harley Race came out when they honored an old Japanese referee and promoter, pretty cool stuff. 
Looks like I'll have to wait till after Xmas to buy these dvds. Stupid gift shopping is eating at my wallet.


----------



## McQueen

Joe f'n Higuchi!!!!!

I've got a fun time picture on my phone I'd like to share with all of you, I entitle it "Why I'm not buying anymore f'n wrestling DVD's for awhile" it is both sad and impressive. Now I just need to transfer it onto my computer.


----------



## Claymore

McQueen said:


> Joe f'n Higuchi!!!!!
> 
> I've got a fun time picture on my phone I'd like to share with all of you, I entitle it "Why I'm not buying anymore f'n wrestling DVD's for awhile" it is both sad and impressive. Now I just need to transfer it onto my computer.


This picture is going to be a modern masterpiece. And with a title like that, it truely will be a masterpiece that deserves to be framed in a gallery....

And that's without even seeing it...


----------



## McQueen

That is if I can figure out how to transfer it off my phone onto photobucket or something. I'm not a tech whiz or anything. Might be a while. 

What's truely awesome is i'm pretty sure the picture will make Hailsabin cry.


----------



## vivalabrave

DRIVEN
Strong/Richards/Romero vs. Delirious/Cross/Stevens --- ***3/4
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Matt Sydal --- ***1/2
BJ Whitmer vs. Naomichi Marufuji --- **3/4
Brent Albright vs. Pelle Primeau --- 3/4*
Steen/Generico vs. The Briscoes --- ****
Takeshi Morishima vs. Jimmy Rave --- *3/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness --- ***** (I love every second of it. Yes, even the mat wrestling at the begining.)

DVD Bonus Match:
Lacey/Rain vs. MsChif/Haze --- **1/4
Chris Hero vs. Nigel McGuinness --- ***1/4
Takeshi Morishima vs. Adam Pearce (ROH World Title Match) --- *3/4
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA --- ****1/2


----------



## McQueen

Am I the only one who enjoyed Morishima/Rave and Morishima/Pearce from Driven. Granted there is an arguement to be made about having better ROH Title matches on the PPV shows but I found both of those matches to be very fun.


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> Am I the only one who enjoyed Morishima/Rave and Morishima/Pearce from Driven. Granted there is an arguement to be made about having better ROH Title matches on the PPV shows but I found both of those matches to be very fun.


Well I enjoyed Pearce/Morishima but not much of Morishima/Rave.


----------



## McQueen

A lot of the time I can only tolerate Rave if he isn't in a long match. Otherwise he's just horrible at keeping my interest, his two ROH title shots he got his year are good evidence of that.

I actually think ROH needs to cut the time down on a lot of matches but I might be in the minorty there.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Chikara Bruised*
1. Order Of The Neo-Solar Temple vs. US Ape, Moscow & Dragon Dragon - **1/4
2. Dragon Yuki vs. Jigsaw - **3/4
3. Osirian Portal vs. Cheech & Cloudy - ***
4. Olsen Twins & Brodie Lee vs. The Colony - ***
5. Chuck Taylor vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **3/4
6. Mitch Ryder vs. Equinox - ***
7. Lince Dorado vs. Mike Quackenbush - *1/2
8. Eddie Kingston vs. Tim Donst - ***3/4
9. Delirious & Hallowicked vs. F.I.S.T. - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/4

Up next: Chikara New Star Navigation


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

Are the latest NOAH shows that are being sold on ROH & IVP different?? I wanna see the Sep 9 one with 'Shima/Marufuji. I wanna get it on IVP since it's soo much cheaper but are those matches in full length?? because in the IVP version it's 9 matches in 2 hours which seems like some matches will be clipped.


----------



## vivalabrave

LIVE IN TOKYO (7.16.07)
Romero/Richards vs. Evans/Suzuki --- ***
Shuhei Taniguchi vs. Akihiko Ito --- *1/2
Jimmy Rave vs. B.J. Whitmer --- **1/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki --- ****1/2
Roderick Strong vs. Delirious -- ***1/4
Marufuji/The Briscoes vs. Marvin/Sydal/ Aoki --- *** 3/4
Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness --- ***3/4

LIVE IN OSAKA (7.17.07)
The Briscoes vs. Horiguchi/Rave --- **1/2
Nigel McGuinness vs. BJ Whitmer --- **3/4
Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans --- ***
Saito/Sydal/Dragon Kid vs. Doi/Yoshino/Delirious --- ***3/4
The Briscoes vs. SHINGO & Yokosuka --- ***1/4
CIMA/Marufuji/Danielson vs. Mochizuki/Richards/Romero --- ***3/4


----------



## McQueen

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> Are the latest NOAH shows that are being sold on ROH & IVP different?? I wanna see the Sep 9 one with 'Shima/Marufuji. I wanna get it on IVP since it's soo much cheaper but are those matches in full length?? because in the IVP version it's 9 matches in 2 hours which seems like some matches will be clipped.


the IPV version should be a direct version of however the NOAH show aired on Japanese TV, that and it's much cheaper. The only thing about the ROH version that would be a improvement would be proper DVD menu functions (as in the DVD chapters being full matches now skipping ahead every 5 minutes) and English commentary.

I'd wait it out for IPV mate.


----------



## bstaple12

Just got the mail and waiting for me was Death Before Dishonor V Night 1, Driven, Glory By Honor V Night 2, and The Best Of A.J. Styles in TNA Vol.1. I also got RVD's dvd in the mail from Netflix. Can't wait to watch these, to bad I have to wait til Christmas.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Chikara New Star Navigation*
1. UltraMantis Black & Shane Storm vs. Hydra & Jigsaw - **
2. Crossbones vs. Soldier Ant - **
3. Icarus vs. Tim Donst - ***1/4
4. Brodie Lee vs. Worker Ant - *
5. Osirian Portal vs. Hallowicked & Delirious - ***1/4
6. Chuck Taylor vs. Helios - ***
7. Dragon Yuki vs. Fire Ant - *1/4
8. Larry Sweeney vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***
9. Olsen Twins vs. Cheech & Cloudy - ***1/2
10. Mitch Ryder vs. Lince Dorado - ***

Overall show rating - ***1/4

Up next: The Battle Of Who Could Care Less


----------



## bstaple12

Which 2 should I get:
TNA Bound For Glory 2007
ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2
NOAH Special Double Budokan Edition(7/15/07 and 9/9/07)
ROH FYF:Finale
PWG Bola 07:Night 3


----------



## Claymore

bstaple12 said:


> Which 2 should I get:
> TNA Bound For Glory 2007
> ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2
> NOAH Special Double Budokan Edition(7/15/07 and 9/9/07)
> ROH FYF:Finale
> PWG Bola 07:Night 3


I would go with -

ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2
PWG BOLA 07: Night 3

Hope this in some way helps you out....


----------



## watts63

bstaple12 said:


> Which 2 should I get:
> TNA Bound For Glory 2007
> ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2
> NOAH Special Double Budokan Edition(7/15/07 and 9/9/07)
> ROH FYF:Finale
> PWG Bola 07:Night 3


ROH: FYF Finale
PWG BOLA '07 Night 3


----------



## bstaple12

Thanks for the help. Hmmmm, i'll guess i'll get Bola Night 3. But FYF:Finale or Manhattan Mayhem 2?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Chikara Battle Of Who Could Care Less*
1. F.I.S.T. & Osirian Portal vs. The Colony & Mike Quackenbush - ***1/4
2. Chuck Taylor vs. Shane Storm - ***
3. Sara Del Ray vs. Portia Perez - **1/2
4. Brodie Lee vs. Passion Hasegawa - **
5. Olsen Twins vs. Lince Dorado & El Pantera - **3/4
6. UltraMantis Black vs. MIYAWAKI - **
7. Mitch Ryder, Robbie Ellis & Larry Sweeney vs. Jigsaw & Los Ice Creams - ***1/4
8. Chris Hero & Shayne Hawke vs. Equinox & Claudio Castagnoli - ***
9. Hydra vs. Helios - *3/4
10. Sabian, Joker & Eddie Kingston vs. Tim Donst & Incoherence - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***

Up next: Chikara Sordid Perils Of Everyday Existence


----------



## bmxmadb53

Incase anyone cares, I just ordered

2007 Double Death Tag Team Tournament
2007 Ted Petty Invitational

2007 Queen of the Death Matches
Beginning Of The End
Blood is Thicker than Water 2007


----------



## -Mystery-

QOTDM is a terrible pick up, IMO. Great way to waste your money...


----------



## bmxmadb53

-Mystery- said:


> QOTDM is a terrible pick up, IMO. Great way to waste your money...


I get off on mickie knuckles so its ok.


----------



## -Mystery-

bmxmadb53 said:


> I get off on mickie knuckles so its ok.


You're sick.

I have the following to say to Mickie...


----------



## Sephiroth

edit: fuck it, it's not worth getting banned again because of -Mystery-


----------



## -Mystery-

I used the "No Fat Chicks" picture because I couldn't find one that said "No Ring Rats".


----------



## SteveOnly

*OUT NOW AT ROHWRESTLING.COM:*


----------



## Sephiroth

SteveOnly said:


> *OUT NOW AT ROHWRESTLING.COM:*


Man Up is only a preorder and won't be out till a few weeks.

also if you order some, don't preorder Man Up if you want your other DVDs soon. they won't ship everything out UNTIL the preorder is in stock.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

McQueen said:


> the IPV version should be a direct version of however the NOAH show aired on Japanese TV, that and it's much cheaper. The only thing about the ROH version that would be a improvement would be proper DVD menu functions (as in the DVD chapters being full matches now skipping ahead every 5 minutes) and English commentary.
> 
> I'd wait it out for IPV mate.


Oh okay so which one would you get??? thanks.


----------



## vivalabrave

CAGED RAGE
Chris Hero vs. Hallowicked --- **1/2
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Rhett Titus --- *1/4
McGuiness vs. Delirious vs. Pearce vs. Whitmer (Four Corner Survival) --- **3/4
Aries, Stevens, & Cross vs. Richards, Blade, & Edwards --- ***1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. PAC --- ***1/2
Morishima vs. Castagnoli vs. Albright (ROH World Title Elimination Match --- ****
Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong (Steel Cage Match) --- ***1/4
The Briscoes vs. Steen & El Generico (World Tag Team Title Steel Cage Match) --- ***3/4


----------



## -Mystery-

*Chikara Sordid Perils Of Everyday Existance*
1. Shayne Hawke vs. Soldier Ant - **1/4
2. Hydra vs. Shane Storm - *3/4
3. Osirian Portal vs. El Pantera & Lince Dorado - ***
4. Chuck Taylor vs. Passion Hasegawa - **3/4
5. MIYAWAKI vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2
6. Mitch Ryder, Robbie Ellis & F.I.S.T. vs. Tim Donst, Mike Quackenbush & Super Smash Brothers - ***1/4
7. Helios vs. Fire Ant - **1/4
8. Hair vs. Mask - Equinox vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4
9. Cheech & Cloudy vs. Incoherence - ****1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2

Up next: Chikara Chapter 11


----------



## ROH

^ Awesome, I heard that show was really good.


----------



## -Mystery-

ROH said:


> ^ Awesome, I heard that show was really good.


Yeah, it was. I'd probably put it in the top 5 as far as Chikara shows are concerned for this year. Cheech & Cloudy/Incoherence was some really great stuff. 

Chapter 11 has been good so far as well. Right now, I'm at Hallowicked/Kingston and I'm so freaking pumped to watch the match.


----------



## McQueen

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> Oh okay so which one would you get??? thanks.


Are you asking me on a good NOAH card in general or those specific cards on that DVD?


----------



## bstaple12

Mcqueen, I just ordered this NOAH dvd. Just wanted to get your thoughts on it if you've seen it. 
http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=moreinfo&catid=264&id=2434


----------



## McQueen

bstaple12 said:


> Mcqueen, I just ordered this NOAH dvd. Just wanted to get your thoughts on it if you've seen it.
> http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=moreinfo&catid=264&id=2434


I have it and I haven't really watched the 9/9 card stuff aside from a download of the GHC Challenger Tournament Finals, but the 7/15 Ibushi/Marufuji & KENTA/Ishimori is one of the best matches this year, the NOAH vs ROH 6 man is ok, Briscoes vs MarvZuki is good (but not as good as the January match), and I need to rewatch Misawa/Taue but I was a tad dissipointed in it (but it wasn't terrible). It's not a bad pick up just like I said the other day to "betterthanyou" it's generally a much better idea to pick up NOAH on a site like IPV or Puroresu DVD source.

Osamu Nishimura is on the 9/9 card, which is awesome (actually most of you would probably hate him). MUGA!


----------



## bstaple12

Thanks


----------



## T-C

Nishimura fuckin' rules it. Sucks that he walked out on MUGA though, but All Japan should reap the benefits now.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Chikara Chapter 11*
1. F.I.S.T. vs. Tim Donst & Los Ice Creams - ***
2. Hydra vs. Robbie Ellis - *
3. Shane Storm & Super Smash Brothers vs. The Colony - ***1/4
4. Bryan Alvarez vs. Larry Sweeney - **1/2
5. MIYAWAKI, Passion Hasegawa & El Pantera vs. Delirious, Cheech & Cloudy - ***1/4
6. Shayne Hawke & Osirian Portal vs. Mike Quackenbush, Trik Davis & Helios - ***
7. Falls Count Anywhere - Eddie Kingston vs. Hallowicked - ***1/2
8. Hair vs. Mask - Lince Dorado vs. Mitch Ryder - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/4

Up next: ROH Honor Nation


----------



## Blasko

Mystery, did they show the after math of Ryder/Lince? 

If so,


----------



## ROH

-Blasko- said:


> Mystery, did they show the after math of Ryder/Lince?
> 
> If so,


According to some dude on CF, they didn't, and edited it out really well.


----------



## -Mystery-

They showed Lince hitting the 450 senton then they clipped to him pinning Mitch. Then, they clipped to Mitch getting his head shaved. SMV did a great job with clipping the footage.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

McQueen said:


> Are you asking me on a good NOAH card in general or those specific cards on that DVD?



Nah, I know that the card is very good and I'm dying to get it. I'm asking which version of the DVD I should get, from the ROH website or from IVP Videos??? thanks for the help.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Get it from IVP, if Japanese Commentary doesn't bother you.


----------



## McQueen

MrPaiMei said:


> Get it from IVP, if Japanese Commentary doesn't bother you.


I second this, trust me you'll save A LOT of money.


----------



## Casey Jones

MrPaiMei said:


> Get it from IVP, if Japanese Commentary doesn't bother you.


are they the actual dvds or just dvd-/+r?

im assuming theyre burnt because of the low prices


----------



## McQueen

*FIP Battle of the Belts

Florida Heritage Title Tournament Quarterfinal Matches

Roderick Strong vs Jimmy Rave - ** 3/4*
_Good competitive match with nice croud heat for DP Associates and Rave, and since Rave was in the match it was thankfully under the 10 minute mark._

*Jay Briscoe vs Larry Sweeney - ** 1/4*
_Sweeney wrestles with the style and swagger of an old time southern style heel and at the same times does a great job selling Briscoe's offence._

*Erick Stevens vs SHINGO - *** 1/2*
_Heavyweight style match that was really fun due to SHINGO's heeling and vanity surrounding his mullet, and the fact that Stevens can competitantly sell. Really hot finishing sequence as well._

*Mark Briscoe vs Delirious - **
_Seeing as Mark Briscoe (the face) jumps Delirious (the heel) in the match and manages to beat down Delirious for 90% of the match only to lose after hardly any offence from the masked man confuses me on multiple levels._

*Florida Heritage Title Semifinals*

*Roderick Strong vs Jay Briscoe - *** 1/4*
_FIP Champ vs 1/2 of the Tag Champions so naturally both guys are booked to look really good against each other and it is a pretty good match up. Jay is so much more solid in singles than mark._

*Erick Stevens vs Delirous - ****
_Delirious pretty much is forced to resort to his shenanagans to stay out of the grip of Stevens and his power assault. Not the best match of the night but for some reason I found Delirious to be extra entertaining in this match._

*The YRR (Rance, Rinauro, King) vs Jerrelle Clark/Seth Delay/Kory Chavis - ** 1/2*
_Problem with this match was the face team just felt like a group of random guys thrown together and didn't really mesh, Seth Delay did a pretty good job of being the Face-in-peril but the other two didn't really do anything to help the match. The YRR on the otherhand are quickly catching my eye. I think Rinauro is by far the most underrated guy in the indies and he looked really good in this match, King is a really impressive athelte and Rance looks the part and has the cocky swagger down. So basically YRR made this match fun but had poor opponents._

*Florida Heritage Title Tournament Finals
Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens - **** 1/4*
_This is as of right now probably the best FIP match I have seen. Both guys just really took it too each other and managed to really look like they were fighting for a really important title, also it played up to the fact that Stevens once a student of Strong's is now his equal._

*Overall Show Rating - *****
_Easily the best FIP show i've seen to date (only seen about 8 of them now) and with the exception of Mark/Delirious, everything on the card is decent to good. Also I really like the FIP crowds more than ROH crowds now. They at least get involved with the face/heel aspect of the show and i'd rather see that then "This is Awesome, This is Awesome" all night._​


----------



## vivalabrave

I don't speak a word of Japanese, but I actually love the commentary in NOAH. 


PWG ALL-STAR WEEKEND IV NIGHT 1
Colt Cabana vs. Petey Williams --- **3/4
Ronin vs. M-Dogg 20 --- **1/4
Sabin & Shelley vs. Jacobs & Black --- ***1/2
Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels --- **3/4
AJ Styles vs. PAC --- ***1/4
B-Boy & Super Dragon vs. Richards & Strong --- ***1/4
Samoa Joe vs. Rocky Romero --- ***1/4
Quicksilver, Kazarian, Generico & Human Tornado vs. Bosh, Lost, Sky & Ryan --- ***3/4


----------



## McQueen

Due to my new found interest in FIP I have to ask if there are any 2006 shows aside from Battle of the Belts & Stronger Than Ever that are really worth getting?


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Due to my new found interest in FIP I have to ask if there are any 2006 shows aside from Battle of the Belts & Stronger Than Ever that are really worth getting?


International Impact Phase 1 & 2


----------



## McQueen

How Melbourne Meltdown? Haven't you seen that show too -Mystery-?


----------



## Rated Y2J

I'm hopefully getting Respect Is Earned and Driven for Christmas, and a few with my Christmas Money, and I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations on what one's I should get? I know there's a list on the first page but I am looking for a few fairly recent one's too. I will also get Man Up out of the money.


----------



## McQueen

Booyaka 619 said:


> I'm hopefully getting Respect Is Earned and Driven for Christmas, and a few with my Christmas Money, and I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations on what one's I should get? I know there's a list on the first page but I am looking for a few fairly recent one's too. I will also get Man Up out of the money.


Driven was great and (I haven't watched these yet) but I hear Manhattan Mayhem II and the Death Before Dishonor V shows are very good as well.


----------



## StraightEdge

Booyaka 619 said:


> I'm hopefully getting Respect Is Earned and Driven for Christmas, and a few with my Christmas Money, and I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations on what one's I should get? I know there's a list on the first page but I am looking for a few fairly recent one's too. I will also get Man Up out of the money.


If You don't have "Fifth Year Festival; Finale" or "Good Times, Great Memories", you should get them. Some of the more recent ones are "Glory By Honor VI" (Night 1 & 2), "Manhatten Mayhem II" & "Death Before Dishonor V" (Night 1 & 2)


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> How Melbourne Meltdown? Haven't you seen that show too -Mystery-?


I have it but have yet to watch it. I'll probably watch it sometime this week after watching the 3 most recent ROH shows.


----------



## Rated Y2J

Thanks a lot guys. Now it all depends on how much money I get on Christmas now .


----------



## Blasko

I'm thinking of re-watching some of my ROH matches, mostly because the year is almost up. 

Starting with Manhattan Mayhem II...


----------



## bstaple12

Has anyone seen any of D-Lo Brown's comps on ivp?


----------



## SteveOnly

Sephiroth said:


> Man Up is only a preorder and won't be out till a few weeks.
> 
> also if you order some, don't preorder Man Up if you want your other DVDs soon. they won't ship everything out UNTIL the preorder is in stock.


pre order/out now same thing.


----------



## Platt

SteveOnly said:


> pre order/out now same thing.


No its not out now implies i could pay for it today and have it shipped today/tomorrow time frame whereas preorder means its not going to ship for 3 weeks two very different things.


----------



## SteveOnly

Platt said:


> No its not out now implies i could pay for it today and have it shipped today/tomorrow time frame whereas preorder means its not going to ship for 3 weeks two very different things.


i know w hat it means. 

what i was saying is "Out now" as in you can order it/purchase it.


----------



## Spartanlax

I can't wait for SOTF07 to arrive....I really, really wanna see how entertaining Hero can be as he absolutely rapes the roster in the main event, haha.


----------



## Blasko

Spartanlax said:


> I can't wait for SOTF07 to arrive....I really, really wanna see how entertaining Hero can be as he absolutely rapes the roster in the main event, haha.


 It's back.

Now m e and McQueen don't have to sacrifice lesser members for the return of Lax.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blasko- said:


> It's back.
> 
> Now m e and McQueen don't have to sacrifice lesser members for the return of Lax.


*Goes to cut off n00bs head*

Stop?...Why? He's back! LYK OMG!


----------



## Spartanlax

...did I say stop killing?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Spartanlax said:


> ...did I say stop killing?


...No master

*continues to kill n00bs*


----------



## musdy

not sure who would buy this.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

.....You said it best mudsy. Who the fuck would buy this?


----------



## vivalabrave

KING OF EUROPE CUP 2007

Night 1

DVD Bonus Match (Pre-show):
Pac vs. El Generico (2/3 Falls) ---****1/4

Round of 16

Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli --- **3/4
Go Shiozaki vs. Martin Stone --- ***
PAC vs. Trent Acid --- ***3/4
El Generico vs. Matt Sydal --- ***1/4 
Ares vs. Doug Williams --- **1/2
Zebra Kid vs. Davey Richards --- **1/4
Ryo Saito vs. Jody Fleisch --- ***
Nigel McGuinness vs. Rhino --- ***3/4

Night 2

Quarterfinals 

Chris Hero vs. Doug Williams --- ***1/2
Nigel McGuinness vs. PAC --- ***
Go Shiozaki vs. Davey Richards --- ****
Ryo Saito vs. Matt Sydal --- **3/4

Semifinals 

Nigel McGuinness vs. Davey Richards --- **3/4
Matt Sydal vs. Doug Williams --- **1/2

Finals

Nigel McGuinness vs. Doug Williams --- ***3/4


----------



## -Mystery-

Who's this Spartanlax character? I've never heard of him...


----------



## Blasko

For all who cares...

Yes, I did call Spartanlax. 

Yes....I did say that....


----------



## musdy

GenerationNeXt said:


> .....You said it best mudsy. Who the fuck would buy this?


At least the cover is sorta nice.


----------



## -Mystery-

-Blasko- said:


> For all who cares...
> 
> Yes, I did call Spartanlax.
> 
> Yes....I did say that....


What?!?!?!

You don't call me. 

Go fuck off...


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blasko- said:


> For all who cares...
> 
> Yes, I did call Spartanlax.
> 
> Yes....I did say that....


It's alright man, we all have moments like that. It's good that you admited.


----------



## Blasko

-Mystery- said:


> What?!?!?!
> 
> You don't call me.
> 
> Go fuck off...


----------



## Spartanlax

See Blasko? I told you to embrace is...GenerationNext agrees it was a good idea. Haha. Just get ready to take notes on my non-sober call to you....probs on Saturday if things go well.

Oh, hey Mystery.


----------



## Blasko

Chances are I'd be smashed as well.

So, notes = no.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Spartanlax said:


> See Blasko? I told you to embrace is...GenerationNext agrees it was a good idea. Haha. Just get ready to take notes on my non-sober call to you....probs on Saturday if things go well.
> 
> Oh, hey Mystery.


I hate you. Go away again.


----------



## vivalabrave

THE BEST OF CM PUNK: DECLARATIONS (BIG VISION ENTERTAINMENT EDITION)
CM Punk vs Vordell Walker (FIP Emergence Night I 9.24.04) --- **1/4
Homicide vs Joshua Masters w/CM Punk (FIP Emergence Night II 9.25.04) --- ½*
CM Punk vs Justin Credible (FIP Emergence Night II 9.25.04) --- **1/2
CM Punk vs Rainman (FIP Emergence Night II 9.25.04) --- **
FIP Heavyweight Title Tournament Finals
CM Punk vs Homicide (FIP Emergence Night II 9.25.04) --- ***3/4
CM Punk vs Dan Maff (FIP Fallout Night I 11.12.04) --- **1/4
FIP Title - No DQ Falls Count Anywhere
Homicide vs CM Punk (FIP Fallout Night II 11.13.04) --- ***1/2
CM Punk vs James Gibson (FIP Florida Rumble 12.17.04) --- ***

These are usually all the matches I've seen reviewd on this DVD. But mine came with 2 bonus ROH matches and an IWA-MS Career Retrospective. The carrer retrospective is around 45 minutes long and is a bunch of highlights from many of his classic matches in the organization (may sound generic but I loved it and I've never seen IWA-MS).

Bonus Matches:
CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong (ROH The Future is Now 6.12.05) --- ****1/4
CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH Reborn Stage I 4.23.04) --- ****1/4

I got this DVD off Amazon for $5 and damn was it well worth it (it's still up on Amazon for around $5 too if anyone cares). Punk's heel work throughout this is hilarious.


----------



## ROH

Lax, you at the Factory now?


----------



## Platt

11/30 named Reckless Abandon


----------



## -Mystery-

Honor Nation, Survival of the Fittest 2007, and Chaos At The Cow Palace came in the mail today.


----------



## bstaple12

Will you review SOF after you watch it?


----------



## Spartanlax

Aaron, I love you, and and email is coming soon, I just got internet to actually work again. Trust me...it's not like I just stopped w/ you and everything, haha.

No Ollie, I'm at ECPW wrestling school, they have a junior program. Once I'm 18 I'm gonna head to the Factory, unless of course something changes or whatever.

To keep it on topic- my SOTF07 DVD should arrived tomorrow along with BFG07. Also, I'm picking up the HBK DVD this week so I'll be watching that as well. Very excited.


----------



## Blasko

Downloaded a handfull of stuff from that awesome Puro site. 

Shibata vs. Akiyama *WRESTLE-1* *** 3/4. Shibata bustes Akiyama within a minute and a half with a REALLY sick kick. What happen next was Akiyama going APE FUCKING SHIT. Akiyama is a scary guy. Well, it was short, sweet and stiff. Shibata is pretty rad. 

Hotta vs. Aja Kong- **** 1/4 - **** 1/2. My joshi stuff is really rusty/new. BUt this is possibly the stiffest match I've seen in a while. I'm going on a joshi hunt tomorrow.

I downloaded more, I'm just gonig to save it.


----------



## watts63

*NJPW DESTRUCTION ‘07*

*IWGP World Heavyweight Championship*
Hiroshi Tanahashi © vs. Hirooki Goto ****1/4 

Shinsuke Nakamura & Giant Bernard vs. Yuji Nagata & Manabu Nakanishi ***3/4-****

*IWGP Jr. Tag Team Championship* 
Dick Togo & TAKA Michinoku © vs. Jado & Gedo ***-***1/4

*NJPW vs. Legend*
Mitsuhide Hirasawa, Tetsuya Naito, Taichi Ishikari, Takashi Iizuka & Uwano vs. Jushin Liger, Masahiro Chono, AKIRA, Super Strong Machine & Riki Choshu **1/4-**1/2

*TNA vs. GBH*
Rhino vs. Toru Yano **3/4

*New Japan Jr. vs. TNA X-Division*
Minoru & Prince Devitt vs. Christopher Daniels & Low Ki ***1/4

Tiger Mask IV & Bono Tiger vs. Tomohiro Ishii & Tomoaki Honma *1/2

Togi Makabe vs. Milano Collection AT **1/2-**3/4

Koji Kanemoto & Wataru Inoue vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Yujiro **​


----------



## vivalabrave

MANHATTAN MAYHEM II
Matt Cross & Erick Stevens vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw --- ***1/2
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Mitch Franklin --- *
Whitmer, Pearce, & Albright vs. Delirious, McGuinness, & Primeau --- **3/4
Davey Richards vs. PAC --- ***
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans --- ***1/4
Ruckus vs. Eddie Edwards --- **
Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli --- ***
Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title Match) --- ****3/4
The Briscoes vs. Steen & El Generico (World Tag Team Title- 2 Out Of 3 Falls) --- ****1/2


----------



## -GP-

I know i promised someone a Survival of the Fittest review by monday, but stupid me came for holidays back home and forgot the dvd in Nottingham...


----------



## T-C

-Blasko- said:


> Downloaded a handfull of stuff from that awesome Puro site.
> 
> Shibata vs. Akiyama *WRESTLE-1* *** 3/4. Shibata bustes Akiyama within a minute and a half with a REALLY sick kick. What happen next was Akiyama going APE FUCKING SHIT. Akiyama is a scary guy. Well, it was short, sweet and stiff. Shibata is pretty rad.


Shibata was tremendous, pity he's such a dick. I loved that match, really intense stuff. He had a run of matches against top veterans. Seek out the Tenryu stuff, it's really heated and hateful. He also had a good match match in BML with Kenskay that's worth a look.


----------



## Blasko

T-C said:


> Shibata was tremendous, pity he's such a dick. I loved that match, really intense stuff. He had a run of matches against top veterans. Seek out the Tenryu stuff, it's really hated and hateful. He also had a good match match in BML with Kenskay that's worth a look.


 I've been browsing some Shibata matches in the past. The lariat he took from Choshu is one of the sickest landings I've seen. 

I've seen some of his K-1 HEROES stuff as well. He's one of the very few MMA fighters that I can get into. 

Time for a Shibata hunt down.


----------



## T-C

The guy could have been huge if it wasn't for his shitty attitude. He'd be above Nakamura in NJPW currently if he wasn't such a dick.


----------



## watts63

*Pro Wrestling ZERO1-MAX Believe Your Way ‘07*

Shinjiro Otani & Yuji Nagata vs. Masato Tanaka & Ryouji Sai ***3/4

*NWA United National Heavyweight Championship*
Daisuke Sekimoto © vs. Yoshihito Sasaki ***1/4-***1/2

Ikuto Hidaka & Dick Togo vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Don Fujii ***1/2

Takuya, Kohei Sato & Minoru Fujita vs. The Great Sasuke, Yoshitsune & X **1/2

Takao Omori vs. Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa ½*

*Handicap Match*
Tatsuhito Takaiwa vs. Osamu Namiguchi, Naoki Ueda & Shota Takanishi *1/4​


----------



## Adug

Just wondering, but has anyone gotten their ROH Glory by Honor VI DVD's yet? I placed my order on Friday when they came out, but they still aren't here. Usually when I place an order on Friday, it's here by Monday or Tuesday. Just thought I'd see if anyone else got theirs yet.


----------



## vivalabrave

DEATH BEFORE DISHONOR V NIGHT 1
Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans --- ***1/2
Lacey vs. Daizee Haze (#1 Contender for SHIMMER Title) --- **3/4
Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero (Pure Wrestling Rules) --- ***
Delirious vs. Albright vs. Cross vs. Primeau vs. Edwards vs. Jigsaw --- **3/4
Austin Aries & Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero --- **1/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Matt Sydal --- ***1/2
Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH World Title Match) --- ****1/4
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (Boston Street Fight) --- ****3/4

DEATH BEFORE DISHONOR V NIGHT 2
Mark Briscoe vs El Generico --- ***
Jack Evans vs Deranged --- *1/2
Claudio Castagnoli & Nigel McGuinness vs Chris Hero & Jigsaw --- ***
Lacey vs. Sara Del Ray --- **3/4
Bryan Danielson vs Mike Quackenbush --- ***3/4
Jay Briscoe vs Kevin Steen --- ***1/2
Takeshi Morishima vs Brent Albright --- ****
Aries, Delirious, Stevens, & Cross vs. Strong, Romero, Richards, & Sydal (Philly Street Fight) --- ****


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Adug said:


> Just wondering, but has anyone gotten their ROH Glory by Honor VI DVD's yet? I placed my order on Friday when they came out, but they still aren't here. Usually when I place an order on Friday, it's here by Monday or Tuesday. Just thought I'd see if anyone else got theirs yet.


Where do you live? I once had this problem and it was because I needed to reorder it for some reason.


----------



## Adug

GenerationNeXt said:


> Where do you live? I once had this problem and it was because I needed to reorder it for some reason.


I'm in Cleveland. In the past when I placed orders from ROH I usually got them on Monday or Tuesday. So I'm guessing a lot of orders were placed and mine didn't get shipped til Monday or something's up.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Adug said:


> I'm in Cleveland. In the past when I placed orders from ROH I usually got them on Monday or Tuesday. So I'm guessing a lot of orders were placed and mine didn't get shipped til Monday or something's up.


Yeah it is Christmas time, so they're probably backed up with so many orders because I live in South Jersey and I have the same situation like you have where my orders would come in two days.


----------



## Blasko

During my joshi spree round II...

Toyota vs. Yamada 8-15-92, Hair vs. Hair= **** 3/4 - *****. 

This is one of the most emotion packed matches I've seen. Second to Kobashi's return. 

Should be seen by all female wrestling fans or wrestling fans in general. You hear me you SHIMMER fans?


----------



## watts63

-Blasko- said:


> Downloaded a handfull of stuff from that awesome Puro site.
> 
> Shibata vs. Akiyama *WRESTLE-1* *** 3/4. Shibata bustes Akiyama within a minute and a half with a REALLY sick kick. What happen next was Akiyama going APE FUCKING SHIT. Akiyama is a scary guy. Well, it was short, sweet and stiff. Shibata is pretty rad.
> 
> I downloaded more, I'm just gonig to save it.



Just saw it &......DAMN. I was marking the hell out when Shibata kicked Akiyama in the face. Amazing match.


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> During my joshi spree round II...
> 
> Toyota vs. Yamada 8-15-92, Hair vs. Hair= **** 3/4 - *****.
> 
> This is one of the most emotion packed matches I've seen. Second to Kobashi's return.
> 
> Should be seen by all female wrestling fans or wrestling fans in general. You hear me you SHIMMER fans?


That would be because Manami Toyota is pretty much a god when it comes to female wrestling. I daresay she was in the top 5 workers in the world in 1992-95.

And yes Shibata is fucking awesome, he just oozes "Heel" charisma for being such a dick.


----------



## Fijian Warrior

Any early Kobashi, Kawada or Misawa reccomendations from IVP ppl?


----------



## vivalabrave

MOTOR CITY MADNESS 2007
Davey Richards vs. Silas Young --- **1/4
Chasyn Rance & Kenny King vs. Mitch Franklin & Alex Payne --- *1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny King --- *
Bryan Danielson vs. Chasyn Rance --- ½* 
Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Kevin Steen (Four Corner Survival- Winner Gets An ROH Title Match) --- ***
Chris Hero vs. Jimmy Jacobs --- **3/4
Naomichi Marufuji vs. El Generico --- ***1/2
Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer --- **3/4
Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans (Street Fight) --- ***
Takeshi Morishima vs. Erick Stevens (ROH World Title Match) --- ***3/4
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Matt Cross (World Tag Team Title Match) --- ***1/2


----------



## Adug

GenerationNeXt said:


> Yeah it is Christmas time, so they're probably backed up with so many orders because I live in South Jersey and I have the same situation like you have where my orders would come in two days.


Yeah, that could be it. The DVD's didn't come in today for me either, so I might send them an email tomorrow if they don't come in to be sure they shipped it at least.


----------



## Platt

> BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE RETURNS!!
> 
> Please read all the details below before placing your order at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Double DVD sets can not be used as your free selection unless they are the lowest priced item you are ordering.
> 3) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 4) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
> 5) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Thursday, December 27th at 9am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> *Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles.
> 
> 
> 25% OFF RING OF HONOR LIVE EVENT TICKETS!!
> 
> It's simple. All Ring of Honor tickets are now on sale for 25% off. There is no discount code needed for this sale. Tickets are now on sale for the following events:
> 
> 12/29- New York, NY (PPV Taping)
> 12/30- New York, NY "Final Battle 2007"
> 1/11- Boston, MA (new location, Boston University)
> 1/12- Edison, NJ
> 1/26- Dayton, OH
> 1/27- Chicago Ridge, IL
> 2/22- Deer Park, NY
> 3/15- Philadelphia, PA
> 3/28- Orlando, FL
> 3/29- Orlando, FL
> 4/18- Detroit, MI (change from originally scheduled 4/25 date)
> 6/6- Hartford, CT
> 
> To purchase tickets click on this link: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=163. Offer ends on Thursday, December 27th at 9am EST. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com.


Just the sale i've been waiting for


----------



## ROH

Platt said:


> Just the sale i've been waiting for


(Sorry Platt, had to do it)

Tonight. 

Is the Night.

I'VE BEEN WATINGING FOR!

*poses*


----------



## Spartanlax

I just finished the Survival Of The Fittest match...disappointing. Very disappointing. Now, I was distracted during the match with stuff and things but I paid enough attention to it. The thing is that it was supposed to be the Chris Hero show, but he wasn't in it enough or entertaining enough to make it good. I'm tired so I dunno what I'm really trying to say, but, it was just disappointing, haha. Probably *** on a first viewing, possibly ***1/2 tops. Not bad, disappointing.

Although....

CHRIS IS AWESOME! *clap-clap-clapclapclap*


----------



## -Mystery-

I blame Human Tornado....


----------



## MrPaiMei

Now your just being a geek, he was in the 30 minute+ match 5 minutes.


----------



## -Mystery-

MrPaiMei said:


> Now your just being a geek, he was in the 30 minute+ match 5 minutes.


I was joking? :side:


----------



## Blasko

I always though Mystery was serious 100% of the time. 

Guess I was wrong.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Mystery- said:


> I was joking? :side:


If you ever joked, i'd think hell would freeze over.  lol


----------



## vivalabrave

MAN UP
Chris Hero vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Caludio Castagnoli --- ***1/2
Matt Cross vs. Rocky Romero --- **1/2
Austin Areis vs. Davey Richards --- ***1/4
Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong --- ***1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima (ROH World Title) --- ****
Briscoes vs. Steen/Generico (Ladder War for the ROH World Tag Team Titles) --- ****1/2

DVD Bonus Matches:
Mitch Franklin vs. Alex "Sugarfoot" Payne --- *
Haze/Amazing Kong vs. Del Rey/Lacey --- ***1/4
Whitmer/Albright) vs. YRR --- 3/4*
Irish Airborne/Evans vs. AOTF --- **1/2
Matt Sydal vs. Delirious --- ***1/4


----------



## BigChrisfilm

*Where do you get your Over Seas?*

Anyone know where I can get AJPW, NJPW or AAA shows? Is there a place like this that you watch your Over sea shows? Do they have weekly tv show like WWE and TNA? Help is appreciated.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Where do you get your Over Seas?*

http://new.ivpvideos2.com/

http://df14.dot5hosting.com/~purodvds/

These are online stores where you can get puro shows for very cheap prices (Like $2.99 for example)


----------



## Fijian Warrior

Can you reccomend any unclipped shows from IVP apart from the Super J cups and Best ofs? Cheers!


----------



## McQueen

Pretty much any year NJPW 1/4 Dome shows are good as well as G-1 Climax Tournaments, as well as J Crown '96.

NOAH - 7/10/04, 7/18/05 & 3/5/06 are all fantasic as well. Maybe I'll think of more later.


----------



## vivalabrave

SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST 2007
Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong --- **1/2
Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson --- *
Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins --- **1/4
Austin Aries vs. Delirious --- *** 1/4
Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli --- ***
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson --- ****1/4
Shane Hagadorn vs. Human Tornado vs. Tony Kozina --- *1/4
The Briscoes vs. Jacobs/Necro Butcher --- ***
SOTF Elimination Match --- ***1/2

I've heard nothing about how good Dragon-Nigel was. I went looking after I watched it and found three people's opinions on it. One person gave it ***1/4, while the other two (though without star ratings) called it as good as their other classic matches. 

Not everyone will like the match but I loved every second.


----------



## Guest

Platt said:


> Just the sale i've been waiting for


Hmm, I thought you had every ROH Master DVD?


----------



## Platt

David said:


> Hmm, I thought you had every ROH Master DVD?


Not the new 3


----------



## Guest

Platt said:


> Not the new 3


oooo can I choose free one?


----------



## Platt

Preview of the Shimmer Volume 13 cover due out in January










Easily the best Shimmer cover yet


----------



## watts63

Minnesota Wrecking Crew FTW. That is one of the best covers this year.


----------



## ROH

A few matches from PWG Roger Dorn Night:

PWG World tag team titles: PAC and Strong (c) vs Havana Pitbulls - *** (Fun match, Pitbulls should have been a bit more relentless on PAC's leg)

The Young Bucks vs Arrogance - ***1/4 (Really fun match, Arrogance sold like champs for the YB)

PWG World title: El Generico (c) vs Bryan Danielson vs Kevin Steen vs Davey Richards - ***1/4 (Too much Davey but otherwise very good)

Kevin Steen's promo to end the DVD was AWESOME. I'll put a ('tube) link in my sig, you gotta watch this people, it's hillarious.


----------



## BigChrisfilm

*Undeniable*

Why hasn't ROH released this show on DVD yet? Are they planning on doing it? Thanks.


----------



## bstaple12

I've become a huge Steen and Generico mark. Lol that promo rules.


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Undeniable*



BigChrisfilm said:


> Why hasn't ROH released this show on DVD yet? Are they planning on doing it? Thanks.


Yeah, they will release it eventually. But first it has to air on PPV. I believe the PPV date is January 18th 2008.

So the DVD will be out around mid-February....

In future, if you need any help with Indy DVD's, may I suggest checking out the Indy DVD Section....There are a lot of good guys in there, very friendly and very helpful indeed.


----------



## King_Kash

I wonder ROH Arena Warfare is become rare? I cant find it on ROH store, so must be all sold out? Also GBH VI both night are worth to get? I am planning to buy 3, get 1 free for sure will get both night of GBH VI and Man Up but havent decide which one free dvd I should get...


----------



## watts63

*Pro Wrestling NOAH Winter Navigation ’07 (12/2/07)*

Mitsuharu Misawa & Jun Akiyama vs. Kenta Kobashi & Yoshihiro Takayama ****1/2

Naomichi Marufuji vs. Takeshi Morishima ****

Akira Taue & Kentaro Shiga vs. Bison Smith & Akitoshi Saito *3/4

Yoshinari Ogawa & Eddie Edwards vs. KENTA & Taiji Ishimori ***1/4-***1/2

Takashi Sugiura, Mohammed Yone & Akihiko Ito vs. Tamon Honda, Tsuyoshi Kikuchi & Go Shiozaki ***1/4

Takuma Sano & Masao Inoue vs. Doug Williams & Bull Buchanan **1/4

Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Atsushi Aoki vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Ippei Ohta ***

Kishin Kawabata & Mitsuo Momota vs. Junji Izumida & Tsutomu Hirayanagi *1/4​


----------



## GenerationNeXt

ROH said:


> A few matches from PWG Roger Dorn Night:
> 
> PWG World tag team titles: PAC and Strong (c) vs Havana Pitbulls - *** (Fun match, Pitbulls should have been a bit more relentless on PAC's leg)
> 
> The Young Bucks vs Arrogance - ***1/4 (Really fun match, Arrogance sold like champs for the YB)
> 
> PWG World title: El Generico (c) vs Bryan Danielson vs Kevin Steen vs Davey Richards - ***1/4 (Too much Davey but otherwise very good)
> 
> *Kevin Steen's promo to end the DVD was AWESOME. I'll put a ('tube) link in my sig, you gotta watch this people, it's hillarious*.


Yeah that promo shows that Steen is sooooo fuckin' awesome.


----------



## bmxmadb53

I just watched IWA-MS Double Death Tag Team Tournament 2007. Pretty Solid show. Vulgar Display of power looked extremely good for not teaming up in so long. Ian and lane eh...didn't like the idea of them teaming up but fuck what are you gonna do. Great to see Diehard back in competition. Shaddix sucks dick all around decent show, but unless you're a deathmatch fan dont even think about buying it. If you're a deathmatch fan make sure you're sure you know what you're buying. I'd say its about *** overall.


----------



## McQueen

That new SHIMMER cover is the sex. And by that I mean... well lets not go there Prazak's angry spirit will attack me.


----------



## vivalabrave

JOE VS PUNK II
Davey Andrews vs. TJ Dalton DUD
Jay Lethal vs. Delirious **3/4
Tracy Brooks vs. Daizee Haze *
Josh Daniels vs. Angel Dust vs. Trent Acid vs. Matt Sydal (Four Corner Survival Match) **1/4
Steamboat's pure wrestling team of Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer vs. Foley's hardcore team of Dan Maff & BJ Whitmer * 1/4
Carnage Crew vs. Davey Andrews & TJ Dalton. ¾*
Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Homicide & Rocky Romero **1/2
Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs (I Quit Match) ****
Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk (ROH World Title Match) *****


----------



## McQueen

Overall Joe vs Punk II is one of the worst ROH shows ever, yet the totally awesome Main Event makes up for it. Go Figure.


----------



## T-C

I liked the Shelley/Jacobs match aswell as the main. Still a poor card though.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah that "I Quit" match was pretty good too now that I think of it, been a while since I've watched that whole show.


----------



## vivalabrave

Yeah it was the 1st full ROH show I saw. I was not impressed until the last 2 matches.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Glory By Honor VI Night One*

Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji ***1/2

*ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness © vs. Chris Hero ****

*Best of Three Series: Series Tied*
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ***1/2

*Top of The Class Trophy*
Mitch Franklin © vs. Ernie Osiris N/A (Didn’t Watch It)

Jimmy Jacobs, Necro Butcher & Tyler Black vs. Jack Evans, Ruckus & Jigsaw ***1/2 (One of the My Favorite Post Match Brawls Ever ****)

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Jay & Mark Briscoe © vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero ***

Davey Richards vs. Delirious **3/4

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Hallowicked **1/4 (Too Damn Short)

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer **3/4​


----------



## KingKicks

watts63 said:


> *ROH Glory By Honor VI Night One*
> 
> Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji ***1/2
> 
> *ROH World Championship*
> *Nigel McGuinness © vs. Chris Hero ****
> *
> *Best of Three Series: Series Tied*
> Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ***1/2
> 
> *Top of The Class Trophy*
> Mitch Franklin © vs. Ernie Osiris N/A (Didn’t Watch It)
> 
> Jimmy Jacobs, Necro Butcher & Tyler Black vs. Jack Evans, Ruckus & Jigsaw ***1/2 (*One of the My Favorite Post Match Brawls Ever *****)
> 
> *ROH World Tag Team Championship*
> Jay & Mark Briscoe © vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero ***
> 
> Davey Richards vs. Delirious **3/4
> 
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Hallowicked **1/4 (Too Damn Short)
> 
> Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer **3/4​


They definetly make me alot more interested in the show.


----------



## bstaple12

I'm really interested to see night 2 ratings as well. Night 1 looks pretty good.


----------



## vivalabrave

MANHATTEN MAYHEM
Azrieal/Dixie vs. Izzy/Deranged --- **3/4
Cabana VS Nigel McGuinness --- ***
Black Tiger VS James Gibson --- ***1/4
Roderick Strong / Jack Evans VS Whitmer / Jacobs --- ****
Samoa Joe VS Jay Lethal --- ****1/4
Jimmy Rave VS CM Punk --- ***3/4
Austin Aries VS Alex Shelly --- ****1/4
Low Ki / Homicide VS Lethal / Joe --- ***1/2


----------



## PulseGlazer

vivalabrave said:


> MANHATTEN MAYHEM
> Azrieal/Dixie vs. Izzy/Deranged **1/2
> Cabana VS Nigel McGuinness **1/2
> Black Tiger VS James Gibson ***1/4
> Roderick Strong / Jack Evans VS Whitmer / Jacobs ****
> Samoa Joe VS Jay Lethal ****1/4
> Jimmy Rave VS CM Punk ***3/4
> Austin Aries VS Alex Shelly ****1/4
> Low Ki / Homicide VS Lethal / Joe ***1/2


Severe underrating of Rave vs. Punk!


----------



## watts63

*ROH Glory By Honor VI Night Two*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship; No Disqualification*
Jay & Mark Briscoe (c) vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Necro Butcher ***

*GHC World Heavyweight Championship*
Mitsuharu Misawa vs. KENTA ***3/4 (That Lucky Son of A Bitch Has Misawa’s Jacket lol)

*#1 Contender’s Match* 
Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero ***1/2-***3/4

Roderick Strong, Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans, Ruckus & Jigsaw ***-***1/4 (It’s True About Jack Evans & When A Match Gets Wild)

Tyler Black vs. Alex Payne DUD (Someone Actually Threw Streamers For Payne…Can’t Make That Shit Up)

*Grudge Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima ****1/4 (LMAO At Danielson Curbstomping Morishima's balls & doing a parody on Nigel's lariats)

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Jay & Mark Briscoe © vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Necro Butcher DUD

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Naomichi Marufuji ****

Austin Aries vs. Shane Hagadorn DUD

Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico **3/4

Chris Hero vs. El Generico ***1/4​


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Wow, so it looks like Night One is a must buy yet Night Two has only two good **** matches.


----------



## Master of Spike

ROH Glory By Honor VI Night 1 Ratings:

Steen & Generico vs. Hangman 3 - ** 3/4
Castagnoli vs. Hallowicked - * 3/4
Richards vs. Delirious - ***
Briscoes vs. NRC - *** 3/4
Age of the Fall vs. Vulture Squad - ** 1/4
Top of the Class Trophy Match - * 1/2
Aries vs. Danielson - *** 3/4
McGuinness vs. Hero - ** 1/4
NOAH Tag Match - ****

*Overall: ****


----------



## vivalabrave

PulseGlazer said:


> Severe underrating of Rave vs. Punk!


At first I thought I was OVERATING it until I saw a lot of other reviews give it like ****1/2. 

But if you think that's underating, I saw some one give it like **3/4.

This review is from a few months ago. Maybe I need to watch it again (as if I don't already have enough to watch)


----------



## PulseGlazer

vivalabrave said:


> At first I thought I was OVERATING it until I saw a lot of other reviews give it like ****1/2.
> 
> But if you think that's underating, I saw some one give it like **3/4.
> 
> This review is from a few months ago. Maybe I need to watch it again (as if I don't already have enough to watch)


There's so much else to watch I'd never fault you for not going back, but please, if you do, look at all the little things they do to convey hatred and how they play off the role reversal from Punk vs. Raven at DBD.

Night 2 of GBH is better than night 1. Night 1 has a first half that's all spotfest.


----------



## watts63

*NJPW G-1 Climax ’07 First Day (8/5/07)*

*Block A*
Masahiro Chono vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan ***

*Block B*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura ****-****1/4

*Block A*
Yuji Nagata vs. Akebono **3/4

*Block A*
Togi Makabe vs. Giant Bernard **1/2

*Block B*
Manabu Nakanishi vs. Shiro Koshinaka **1/2

*Block B*
Toru Yano vs. Milano Collection AT **3/4 (LOL At The Ending)

Ryusuke Taguchi, Koji Kanemoto & El Samurai vs. Minoru, Jado & Gedo ***-***1/4

Yujiro vs. Tetsuya Naito ***​


----------



## phrostbyte

I just got my Shimmer & FIP DVD's I ordered a few weeks back in the 30% sale. Which I am quite pleased about, because they arrived just in time for Christmas.


----------



## vivalabrave

THE ERA OF HONOR BEGINS
Christopher Street Connection vs Da Hit Squad --- DUD
Amazing Red vs Jay Briscoe --- **3/4
Xavier vs Scoot Andrews --- *3/4
Boogie Nights vs Natural Born Sinners --- *1/4
Quiet Storm vs Chris Divine v Brian XL v Joel Maximo v Jose Maximo vs Amazing Red --- **1/2
Michael Shane/Oz vs Spanky/Ikaika Loa --- **1/4
Super Crazy vs Eddie Guerrero --- ***
Christopher Daniels vs Low-Ki v American Dragon --- ****1/2


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Honor Nation*
1. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce vs. Matt Cross & Erick Stevens - **1/2
2. Delirious vs. BJ Whitmer - **
3. Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico vs. Hallowicked (Triple Threat Match) - ***
4. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2
5. Jay Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/2
6. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Ernie Osiris & Mitch Franklin - *
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (First Match In The Best Of Three Series) - ****1/2
8. Jack Evans, Ruckus, & Jigsaw vs. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero - ***1/2
9. Takeshi Morishima vs. Kevin Steen (ROH World Title Match) - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***3/4 (Probably the best non-major show ROH has had all year)


----------



## watts63

*NJPW Circuit ’07 New Japan Generation (9/24/07)*

*IWGP Tag Team Championship*
Giant Bernard & Travis Tomko © vs. Yuji Nagata & Manabu Nakanishi ***1/2

*IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
Ryusuke Taguchi © vs. Tiger Mask IV ***1/2

Masahiro Chono, Riki Choshu, Shiro Koshinaka & Akebono vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Togi Makabe, Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano **1/2

Hirooki Goto vs. Naofumi Yamamoto ***1/4

Hiroshi Tanahashi & Koji Kanemoto vs. Minoru & Milano Collection AT ***1/4-***1/2

Jushin Liger & AKIRA vs. Jado & Gedo **1/2

Takashi Iizuka vs. Mitsuhide Hirasawa **

Prince Devitt vs. Yujiro **1/2-**3/4​


----------



## GenerationNeXt

For Christmas I got, Anniversario ? and Chapter 2 from Fight Sports Midwest. My mom accidently ordered Chapter 2, but looking at the matches it looks like an alright show. I'll review both of them this week.


----------



## vivalabrave

ROUND ROBIN CHALLENGE
Christopher Daniels vs. American Dragon --- ***3/4
Prince Nana/Eric Tuttle vs. Da Hit Squad --- DUD
Matthews/York vs. Anderson/Elax --- *1/2
Xavier vs. James Maritato - *3/4
Natural Born Sinners vs. Boggie Knights --- ½*
Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki --- ***1/2
Paul London vs. Chris Marvel --- ½*
Spanky vs. Jay Briscoe --- ***
SATs vs. Divine Storm vs. Red/Brian XL --- **
Low Ki vs. American Dragon --- ****1/2


----------



## McQueen

Found this on another board but you'll all enjoy it. Merry Christmas NOAH Fans! (and no this is not the Christmas Special but it's just as fun)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5vTh-Yxdrc


----------



## Blasko

I got a butt load for X mas. 

Battle of who could Care less.
The Sorid perils of Everyday Existance
Chapter 11
CHIKARA Best of.


----------



## ROH

-Blasko- said:


> The Sorid perils of Everyday Existance


Watched some of that earlier, Holy Jesus was Lince/Pantera vs The Portal fun.


----------



## Master of Spike

ROH Glory By Honor VI Night 2 Ratings:

Hero vs. Generico - *** 1/4
Hangman 3 vs. Steen & Delirious - *** 1/4
Aries vs. Hagadorn - 1/2 *
Castagnoli vs. Marufuji - *** 3/4
Briscoes vs. AotF Nr.1 - 1/4 *
Black vs. Payne - 1/4 *
Morishima vs. Danielson - ***
NRC vs. Vulture Squad - *** 1/2
Aries vs. Hero -> *** 1/2
Misawa vs. KENTA - ****
Briscoes vs. AotF Nr. 2 - *** 1/4


*Overall: ****


----------



## Princess Xtyne

got some cash for Christmas and my nice chunky Christmas check from work...looking at getting some DVD's but not sure which...here's what i'm considering.

BOLA 07

or 

Death Before Dishonor/Glory By Honor (both from 07)

or 

something completely other than ROH (PWG or any other suggestions?)

any helpful suggestions?


----------



## McQueen

You should BOLA Night 3 for sure.


----------



## bstaple12

Today , I got PWG Bola Night 3, ROH Driven, Death Before Dishonor V Night 1, Glory By Honor V Night 1, and Pro Wrestling NOAH "Special Double Budokan Edition" 7/15/07 & 9/9/07. Can't wait to watch all this.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Survival Of The Fittest 2007*
1. Qualifying Match: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/4
2. Qualifying Match: Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson - **
3. Qualifying Match: Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins - **1/2
4. Qualifying Match: Delirious vs. Austin Aries - ***1/2
5. Qualifying Match: Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **3/4
6. Qualifying Match: Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson - ****
7. Qualifying Match: Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina - *1/4
8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Necro Butcher - ***1/4
9. Survival of the Fittest 2007 Final Elimination Match - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> Found this on another board but you'll all enjoy it. Merry Christmas NOAH Fans! (and no this is not the Christmas Special but it's just as fun)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5vTh-Yxdrc


that was incredibly epic and low budget. Kobashi owned as the Lyger/Batman/enemy dude

oh and those three girls...that brings back haunting (yet erotic) memories of Morishima dressed as a schoolgirl in the Christmas Special


----------



## McQueen

Not says "Sex Sells" like Tamon Honda dressed as a school girl.

Kobashi's cheesy evil laugh > all


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> Not says "Sex Sells" like Tamon Honda dressed as a school girl.
> 
> Kobashi's cheesy evil laugh > all


thanks for finding it. no wonder you were best other wrestling poster . now do us all a favor and step aside so i can win it next year :gun:


----------



## McQueen

Sephiroth said:


> thanks for finding it. no wonder you were best other wrestling poster . now do us all a favor and step aside so i can win it next year :gun:


Can't really take credit for finding that one I saw it on another board and just brought it over.

And never. :lmao


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I just got done watching FSM Chapter 2, which I got by accident and it was surprisingly a good show. Here are my ratings

*Fight Sports Midwest*
Jigsaw Vs Gran Akuma - **1/2
Metal Master Vs Shane Hollister **1/4
The Iron Saints Vs The Phoenix Twins - **
Human Tornado Vs Josh Abercrombie - ***
Alex Shelley VS Low-Ki - ***1/2
Four Way Tag Team Match (Billy Roc & Trik Davis Vs Truth Martini & CJ Otis Vs North Star Express Vs Ryan Epic & Marek Brave) - ***1/2
*NWA World Women's Championship* Amazing Kong Vs Ann Brookstone - DUD
Eddie Kingston Vs Joey Ryan - ***
Joey Mercury Vs Arik Cannon - **1/2
Tyler Black Vs Marty Jannetty - ***
*NWA World Junior Heavyweight Championship* Mike Quackenbush VS Tiger Mask IV - ***

Overall show rating - ***1/4

An alright show, My favorite match was the Four Way Tag Team Match. I wish Tiger Mask IV vs Quackenbush got more time, but I got to say I fuckin' love heel Quackenbush. I would mark out like crazy for a heel Quack.


----------



## Sephiroth

GenerationNeXt said:


> I would mark out like crazy for a heel Quack.


Chikara would explode. Mass hysteria. Cats and dogs living together in perfect harmony.

We honestly couldn't handle it.


----------



## watts63

Sephiroth said:


> Chikara would explode. Mass hysteria. Cats and dogs living together in perfect harmony.
> 
> We honestly couldn't handle it.


Yeah, imagine Quackenbush joining the Kings of Wrestling? CHIKARA would never be the same again.


----------



## vivalabrave

A NIGHT OF APPRECIATION
Da Hit Squad vs. The Christopher Street Connection (0-1) vs. Nana/Luscious --- ¼*
Jay Briscoe vs. Tony Mamaluke --- **1/4
Divine Strom vs. Matthews/York --- *
Xavier vs. James Maritato vs. Scoot Andrews --- **
AJ Styles vs. Low Ki --- ****
Carnage Crew vs. Dunn/Marcos --- ¼*
Donavon Morgan vs. Christopher Daniels --- **3/4
TWA Gauntlet Match 
Paul London vs. Michael Shane --- *1/2
Michael Shane vs. Spanky --- **1/4
Spanky vs. American Dragon --- ***
Guerrero/Amazing Red vs. The S.A.T.s --- ***1/4


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> Yeah, imagine Quackenbush joining the Kings of Wrestling? CHIKARA would never be the same again.


Mike Quackenbush & Chris Hero Vs Claudio Castagnoli & Lince Dorado......can you say awesomeness?


----------



## Princess Xtyne

just ordered BOLA 07

im excited for it to arrive. this will be my first ever PWG order. i feel like such a noob :side:


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Canadian_Xtyne said:


> just ordered BOLA 07
> 
> im excited for it to arrive. this will be my first ever PWG order. i feel like such a noob :side:


lol we were all once n00bs

Just got done watching Chikara's Anniversario? here's my ratings

*Anniversario?*
Olsen Twins Vs The Colony - **1/4
Brodie Lee Vs Equinox - DUD(Total fuckin' squash)
Shayne Hawke vs. Player Uno - **
Hydra vs. Worker Ant *
Mitch Ryder vs. Shane Storm **
Claudio Castagnoli & Larry Sweeney vs. El Pantera & Lince Dorado - **1/2
Max Boyer vs. Create-a-Wrestler - *
Eddie Kingston vs. Hallowicked - ***1/4
F.I.S.T. vs. Kagrra & Dragon Yuki - **
Mike Quackenbush vs. Chris Hero - ****1/4 

This show was bad, the only match that was worth watching was Quack Vs Hero. I thought the FSM show I got for Christsmas was a hell of a better show then this. The only thing that made most of the matches bareable was the commentary (Eddie Kingston = Gold)


----------



## Blasko

For the record. 

Brodie Lee > All the souls you could think of. 

Well, sorta.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blasko- said:


> For the record.
> 
> Brodie Lee > All the souls you could think of.
> 
> Well, sorta.


That's true, I know what the show needed....more Ultramantis Black!


----------



## -GP-

GenerationNeXt said:


> That's true, I know what the show needed....more Ultramantis Black!


All shows need more Ultramantis Black...:agree:


----------



## Spartanlax

After re-watching a bunch of Eddie Kingston matches and promos, like his promos from Chikara and matches against Tim Donst (***1/2 for first and ***3/4 for second), and Hero (all of them being like ***1/2+)...someone explain why Eddie Kingston isn't the World Champion of Earth. Thanks.


----------



## T-C

Dood doesn't draw brah.


----------



## Spartanlax

I still think the reason he doesn't draw because he's never really booked well....ever. Aside from the Kingsotn/Hero feud, which really wasn't thanks to any promotion, he's never really been involved in something big where he'd be able to become a draw. He's just kind of used randomly in every promotion aside from CHIKARA.

Sorry for taking the DVD Thread off-topic, just something that popped into my mind.


----------



## T-C

Is he not IWA:MS champ now?

And my drawing statement was a sarcastic one by the way. As no-one on the indies really draws.


----------



## vivalabrave

ROAD TO THE TITLE
American Dragon vs. Bio-Hazard --- ¾*
Spanky vs. Paul London --- ***1/4
Jay Briscoe vs. Doug Williams --- **
Jonny Storm vs. Jody Fleisch --- *1/2
Low Ki vs. Prince Nana --- ¼*
Xavier vs. Amazing Red --- *3/4
Christopher Daniels vs. Scoot Andrews --- ¾*
Jerry Lynn vs. AJ Styles --- ***1/2
Finals
Spanky vs. Jody Fleisch --- *1/4
American Dragon vs. Doug Williams --- ***1/4
Low Ki vs. Amazing Red --- ***3/4
AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels --- ***3/4


----------



## Spartanlax

T-C said:


> Is he not IWA:MS champ now?
> 
> And my drawing statement was a sarcastic one by the way. As no-one on the indies really draws.


He is, but, again it's random nonsense. It'd be like making Erick Stevens ROH World Champ at the next show...he'd be doing something but it'd just be 'whatever'.

And oh...didn't know that, haha. True though.


----------



## T-C

Sucks then. I couldn't give a flying shit about IWA so I don't really know how he is booked. Just thought if he was champ it would mean something. I hate Ian Rotten.


----------



## Spartanlax

Agreed. For many, many reasons. MANY reasons.


----------



## Blasko

T-C said:


> Sucks then. I couldn't give a flying shit about IWA so I don't really know how he is booked. Just thought if he was champ it would mean something. I hate Ian Rotten.


 Ian passes the IWA:MS title like it was a crack pipe. 

Hold the IWA:MS title is like holding toilet paper, from what I've heard/seen.


----------



## T-C

Tremendous news.

Didn't Jimmy Jacobs throw it in a bin aswell?

Quite ironic really.


----------



## ROH

*CHIKARA: The Sordid Perils of Everyday Existence*

1. Shayne Hawke vs. Soldier Ant - ***** (Great opener)

2. Hydra vs. Shane Storm - **** (Way too long with its position on the card but there was some real good stuff in it)

3. Osirian Portal vs. El Pantera & Lince Dorado - ****1/4* (A ton of fun. The Portal continue to be awesome and heel it up good and some exchanges here were REALLY smooth)

4. Chuck Taylor vs. Passion Hasegawa - ***1/2* (Formula Chucky T match, pretty average)

5. MIYAWAKI vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****1/2* (Alot like ROH's Claudio vs Marufuji match. Good story with both men's strategies and really hot finishing stretch)

6. Mitch Ryder, Robbie Ellis & F.I.S.T. vs. Tim Donst, Mike Quackenbush & Super Smash Brothers - ***3/4* (Good but ended WAY too soon)

7. Helios vs. Fire Ant - ***1/4* (Face vs face rendered most things pointless here, which was a shame. I appreciate the effort from both guys though)

8. Hair vs. Mask - Equinox vs. Chris Hero - *****1/4* (This was amazing. Hero is incredible, he took a dude that NO ONE cared about, brought him right up to Hero's level and produced a fantastic main event quality match. So much drama and emotion, this is one of my favs of this year)

9. Cheech & Cloudy vs. Incoherence - ****3/4* (Borderline great. All CHIKARA fun rolled into 3 falls, but too many botches for my liking)

*Overall thoughts*: Excellent show. I'm not sure if its best of this year for Chikky (like many others feel); I'll have to rewatch it because I went into some of the matches (the 8 man for example) with REALLY high expectations and subsequently came out dissapointed. Still, tons of great stuff here and the Equinox/Hero match is something to see. Big recommendation.

*Overall Score*: 8.5/10.


----------



## Sephiroth

really important question, at Glory by Honor VI Night 2, the match ended after Danielson wouldn't stop stomping the nuts right?

fast answers are very welcome!


----------



## Spartanlax

You are correct, sir.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Back on the topic of the IWA-MS world heavyweight champion and championship...I really hate the fact that Kingston is being looked at as a "random" champion. He's done a lot in IWA-MS well not as much as oh say BJ Whitmer or Chris Hero, who he had an epic feud with, but honestly, its not that big of a deal. Most of you(not you personally) praised chuck taylor as champion and imo he was shitty as hell, but now kingston has the title, if I recall correctly this forum used to be high on kingston, everyone wants to bad mouth the booking and the championship. Yes Jimmy Jacobs threw the belt away in AAW thanks to Danny Daniels who is obviously hated by Ian and IWA-MS has a whole, but Jacobs is back in the promotion and in all honesty, its in the past now for many. Back to the booking, Ian has always been somewhat of a random booker. I mean honestly, the feud with low ki and taylor was one of the only substainial feuds in 2007 for IWA-MS, imo. So in all honesty, that was the IWA-MS world title booking for 2007. Hero was feuding with Kingston for the second half of the year and as i said it was epic. Yeah fuck it. I like kingston as champ. The End.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I'm a fan of Kingston, so I don't care what title he holds. As long as he's getting the respect he deserves. Also Jimmy Jacobs throwin the IWA-MS Title in the garbage was fuckin' gold.


----------



## McQueen

-Blasko- said:


> For the record.
> 
> Brodie Lee > All the souls you could think of.
> 
> Well, sorta.


Akira Taue....

...case closed I win.

My favorite part of IWA MS is the "Hey that would be cool if it happened" booking and Ian Rotten's self-rightous lets yap for 20 minutes after 2-3 of the matches on the card promos. And all the sexual innuendo -Mystery- and BMX make over Mickie Knuckles.


----------



## Platt

New sale



> TAKE 20%-25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> You can now save 20%-25% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. All orders under $50 save 20% off the order. Orders that are $50 and up can save 25% off the order.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.
> 
> To redeem your 20% Off Coupon for orders under $50 just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: holiday20 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> To redeem your 25% Off Coupon for order $50 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: holiday25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 1/4 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> 
> NEW DVD RELEASES
> 
> The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Man Up- Chicago Ridge, IL 9/15/07 (2 Disc Set)
> 
> Witness the entire MAN UP PPV along with a bonus disc that features Matt Sydal's ROH farewell along with other matches that didn't air on PPV. Two disc limited edition version will include special packaging and artwork.
> 
> Man Up PPV:
> 1. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Naomichi Marufuji (Four Corner Survival #1 Contender's Match)
> 2. Rocky Romero vs. Matt Cross
> 3. Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries
> 4. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens
> 5. Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title Match)
> 6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (World Tag Team Title LADDER WAR)
> 
> Bonus Matches:
> 7. Mitch Franklin vs. Alex Payne (Top of the Class Trophy)
> 8. Lacey & Sara Del Rey vs. Amazing Kong & Daizee Haze
> 9. BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright vs. Chasyn Rance & Kenny King
> 10. Jack Evans vs. Tyler Black
> 11. Matt Sydal vs. Delirious
> 12. Blood Edit: Age Of The Fall Debut
> 
> Pro Wrestling NOAH "Special Double Budokan Edition 2" 10/27/07 & 12/2/07 (DVD)
> 
> 10/27 Nippon Budokan
> 1. GHC Heavyweight Title Match: Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Samoa Joe (Due to copyright restriction, only still photos of this match appear)
> 2. GHC Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match: D-Lo Brown & Buchanan vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Takashi Sugiura
> 3. GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match: Mushi-King Terry vs. Yoshinobu Kanemura
> 4. Akira Taue, KENTA & Go Shiozaki vs. Yoshihiro Takayama, Takuma Sano & Ricky Marvin
> 5. Takeshi Morishima, Muhammad Yone & Taiji Ishimori vs. Yoshinari Ogawa, Doug Williams & Bobby Fish
> 
> 12/2/07 Nippon Budokan
> 6. Special Tag Match: Mitsuharu Misawa & Jun Akiyama vs. Kenta Kobash & Yoshihiro Takayama
> 7. Special Singles Match: Naomichi Marufuji vs. Takeshi Morishima
> 8. Akira Taue & Kentaro Shiga vs. Bison Smith & Akitoshi Saito
> 9. KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs. Yoshinari Ogawa & Eddie Edwards
> 
> TNA Genesis 2007 DVD
> 
> Kurt Angle's TNA World Title is on the line as he teams with Kevin Nash to battle Sting and the debuting Booker T.
> 1. Shop of Horrors Match: Abyss vs. Black Reign
> 2, Team 3D vs. Motor City Machine Gun
> 3. TNA Women's Title Match: Gail Kim vs. Roxxi Lavaugh vs. Angel Williams vs. ODB
> 4. X-Division Title: Jay Lethal vs. Sonjay Dutt
> 5. TNA Tag Title Match: AJ Styles & Tomko vs. The Steiners
> 6. Samoa Joe vs. Robert Roode
> 7. Ladder Match: Christian Cage vs. Kaz
> 8. TNA World Title Match: Kurt Angle & Kevin Nash vs. Sting & Booker T
> 
> WWE Survivors Series 2007 (DVD)
> 
> Batista vs. The Undertaker for the World Title inside Hell In A Cell; Randy Orton vs. Shawn Michales for the WWE Title; plus more.
> 1. ECW Title Match: CM Punk vs. The Miz vs. John Morrison
> 2. 10 Diva Tag: Mickie James, Maria, Torrie Wilson, Michelle McCool & Kelly Kelly vs. Beth Phoenix, Jillian Hall, Melina, Victoria & Layla
> 3. World Tag Team Title Match: Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch vs. Bob Holly & Cody Rhodes
> 4. Survivors Series Elimination Tag: Triple H, Jeff Hardy, Rey Mysterio & Kane vs. Umaga, Mr. Kennedy, MVP, Finlay & Big Daddy V
> 5. The Great Khali vs. Hornswaggle
> 6. WWE Title Match: Randy Orton vs. Shawn Michaels
> 7. World Title Hell In A Cell Match: Batista vs. The Undertaker
> 
> Women's Extreme Wrestling Vol. 21-24 DVD
> 
> WEW combines the wild excitement of professional wrestling with all it’s stunts and outlandish characters of scantily clad ladies for the ultimate is sports entertainment. If you are looking for the most outrageous storylines, backstage drama, high-flying wrestling matches with tables, ladders, chairs, blood and hardcore diva wrestling, then you are holding the perfect DVD in your hands. What you are about to watch is the truly hot and sexy “Divas of Extreme”
> 
> This set of four pay-per-view events feature some crazy matches including title matches, tag team matches and a Battle Royal Rumble.
> 
> Featuring some of the biggest names in WEW – April Hunter, Talia Madison, Lollipop, “The Queen of Extreme” Francine, “The Hardcore School Girl” Tara Bush, Jazz and So Cal Val.
> 
> Mid South Wrestling Giants, Heroes, Midgets, & Villians Vol. 2 DVD (Preorder)
> 
> This title is scheduled to be released on January 22nd!!!
> 
> Once again fans can re-live the legendary glory age of wrestling and once and for all know that the bone breaking, blood-pounding action is real. Several of the matches on this DVD, when they originally aired on T.V. had to run with a disclaimer because the content was over the top vicious & bloody– the infamous match between Ric Flair & Ted DiBiase in a concussion bandage, the ambush beating Hacksaw Jim Duggan received by the hands of Ted DiBiase and his henchmen, the intentional blinding of JYD by the Midnight Express and the brutal beating Ric Flair endured by the Freebirds during an NWA Championship cage match.
> 
> All this and more, plus 4 man & 6 man tag team matches, midget matches, a Hacksaw Jim Duggan montage video and Classic interviews including one with Andre the GIANT done by none other then Vince McMahon himself. Enjoy!
> 
> These are just a few of the legends that appear in this wrestling extravaganza: Nature Boy Ric Flair, Ted DiBiase, Dick Murdoch, Jake “The Snake” Roberts, The Barbarian, King Kong Bundy, “Dr Death” Steve Williams, Magnum “TA”, “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan, The Midnight Express, Kamala “The Ugandan Giant”, Nikolai Volkoff, “The One Man Gang”, Freebirds, “Junk Yard Dog”, “Mad Dog” Buzz Sawyer, “Hacksaw” Butch Reed, “The Big Cat” Ernie Ladd, “Iron” Mike Sharp, Jim “The Anvil” Niehart, Andre the GIANT, Killer Kahn, Tully Blanchard, Lord Humongous, Skandar Akbar, Dick Slater, & more.
> 
> XPW Class X Presents: XPW TV The Complete Second Season (3 Disc Set-Preorder)
> 
> This title is scheduled to be released on January 15th!!!
> 
> ONE SEASON OF XPW TV JUST WASN’T ENOUGH – THE FANS DEMANDED MORE – AND THEY GOT IT!
> 
> FEATURING THE MOST IMPORTANT MATCH IN XPW HISTORY TO THIS POINT:
> XPW WORLD CHAMPION SABU VS. “THE LIVING LEGEND” TERRY FUNK!
> 
> But after the legendary “GO FUNK YOURSELF” event, XPW would not do another live event for nearly 4 months! What could XPW do to keep their TV show interesting? Season 2 would answer that question!
> 
> Packed with the classic XPW characters including Supreme, Kristi Myst, Messiah, Lizzy Borden, White Trash Johnny Webb, Jessica Darlin, Kid Kaos, “Mr. 80’s” Dynamite D, Kronus, Homeless Jimmy, Pogo The Clown, Carlito Montana, Nosawa, Kraq, “The Gigolo” Steve Rizzono, , Tracy Smothers, Mexico’s Most Wanted (Damien 666, Halloween, and Rey Misterio, Sr.), The WSN (Chronic, Bigg Rott, and JN), Uncle Pauly, Rocco & Jocko and more!
> 
> Featuring the BITTER FEUDS and CLASSIC SEGMENTS in XTREME WARS:
> SUPREME w/ KRISTI MYST VS. MESSIAH w/ LIZZY BORDEN including the LEGENDARY KING OF THE DEATHMATCH TITLE MATCH! And TOOL w/ LUIS CYPHER vs. “WHITE TRASH” JOHNNY WEBB w/ JESSICA DARLIN including the famous “Violation of Jessica” vignette.
> 
> PLUS: Some of the GREATEST Rob Black segments in XPW history including “The Doghouse,” “Introducing NC,” and ROB’S PERSONAL “SHOOT” ON PAUL HEYMAN after thing got EXTREME in XPW’s backyard!
> And FINALLY REVEALED: WHY HOMLESS JIMMY IS HOMELESS!
> 
> BONUS FOOTAGE: SINCE SEASON 2 DID NOT CONTAIN MANY ACTUAL WRESTLING MATCHES – WE’VE PACKED THIS DVD SET WITH OVER AN HOUR OF NEVER BEFORE RELEASED MATCHES!


----------



## vivalabrave

ROH ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY SHOW
Chad Collyer vs. EZ Money vs. Colt Cabana vs. Michael Shane --- **3/4
Fast Eddie/Don Juan/Hotstuff Hernandez vs. The Carnage Crew --- *1/2
Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe --- ****
Homicide vs. Steve Corino --- **
CW Anderson vs. CM Punk --- *3/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe --- ***3/4
Paul London vs. AJ Styles vs. Low Ki (#1 Contendership) --- ****
Xavier vs. Paul London (ROH World Title) --- ***3/4
Da Hit Squad/S.A.T.s/Devine Storm/Whipwreck vs. Special K (Scramble Madness) --- * (WAY TOO LONG. They should never have given these guys 35 minutes.)


----------



## watts63

*NJPW Catch The Victory II (12/24/07)*

Hiroshi Tanahashi & Wataru Inoue vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Milano Collection AT ***3/4

Masahiro Chono & Jushin Liger vs. Hirooki Goto & Minoru ***1/4

Riki Choshu & AKIRA vs. Togi Makabe & Toru Yano **1/2

*NEW JAPAN NEXT #3*
Yuji Nagata vs. Yujiro ***1/4

*NEW JAPAN NEXT #2*
Manabu Nakanishi vs. Mitsuhide Hirasawa **3/4

*NEW JAPAN NEXT #1*
Koji Kanemoto vs. Tetsuya Naito ***

Tiger Mask IV, Ryusuke Taguchi, Takashi Iizuka & Taichi Ishikari vs. Jado, Gedo, Tomohiro Ishii & Tomoaki Honma **3/4-***​


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I was waiting for a 25% off sale, i'm glad I didn't buy anything else with the cash I have right now lol

I'm gettin MM 2, Man UP!, and FIP's Battle of the Belts or I might get a Chikara show IDK.

Edit - Just ordered MM2, Man Up! and Battle of the Belts. I'm pretty happy, last ROH show I got was Domination.


----------



## Blasko

Finished the Battle of Who could Care Less night and it was a wonderful show, over all just wild fun. Here's the ratings for the double main event. 

Shane Hawke and Chris Hero vs No named ****** who loses his mask later lol and Claudio- ****, including the after match promo, **** 1/4. Great match and thus proves Hero is awesome.

BLK OUT vs Incoherence/Donst- ****, maybe *** 3/4 due to some dragged out parts and slightly "wtf" moments. 

more ratings later, going to watch Sorid Perils tomorrow-ish.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blasko- said:


> Finished the Battle of Who could Care Less night and it was a wonderful show, over all just wild fun. Here's the ratings for the double main event.
> 
> *Shane Hawke and Chris Hero vs No named ****** who loses his mask later lol and Claudio- ****, including the after match promo, **** 1/4. Great match and thus proves Hero is awesome.*
> 
> BLK OUT vs Incoherence/Donst- ****, maybe *** 3/4 due to some dragged out parts and slightly "wtf" moments.
> 
> more ratings later, going to watch Sorid Perils tomorrow-ish.


It's Shayne Hawke, and all of us Shayne Hawke fans know he carried everyone in that match. Also love Equi...I mean Vin Gerard's nickname lol.


----------



## ROH

-Blasko- said:


> Finished the Battle of Who could Care Less night and it was a wonderful show, over all just wild fun. Here's the ratings for the double main event.
> 
> Shane Hawke and Chris Hero vs No named ****** who loses his mask later lol and Claudio- ****, including the after match promo, **** 1/4. Great match and thus proves Hero is awesome.
> 
> BLK OUT vs Incoherence/Donst- ****, maybe *** 3/4 due to some dragged out parts and slightly "wtf" moments.
> 
> more ratings later, going to watch Sorid Perils tomorrow-ish.


Hey, what did you think of the opener? I actually thought it was best of the show; so much fun and the fans were going wild.


----------



## -GP-

Right, back in the UK, finally watched Survival of the Fittest, and here are some ratings

*ROH Survival Of The Fittest 2007*

*1. Qualifying Match: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong * ***1/2
*2. Qualifying Match: Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson * **
*3. Qualifying Match: Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins * **1/2
*4. Qualifying Match: Delirious vs. Austin Aries * ***3/4
Very enjoyable match this
*5. Qualifying Match: Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli * **3/4
*6. Qualifying Match: Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson * ****
Match of the night, really fun to begin, playing a bit off their Pure Title history, with the rope brakes and all, but Nigel's kinda on/off selling of the leg messed it up a bit - finish didn't help either
*7. Qualifying Match: Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina * *1/4
*8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Necro Butcher * ***1/4
*9. Survival of the Fittest 2007 Final Elimination Match * ***1/2

Overall - Enjoyable show, with a couple of good matches in there. The way Hero is handled in the finals doesn't leave much room for a memorable match, but it's still plenty fun to watch.


----------



## Blasko

ROH said:


> Hey, what did you think of the opener? I actually thought it was best of the show; so much fun and the fans were going wild.


 It was kind of odd seeing an opener that was *** 3/4, should have been later in the show IMO.

Over all, great show.


----------



## vivalabrave

WORLD TITLE CLASSIC
The New & Improved Carnage Crew vs. Dunn/Marcos --- *3/4
Jacobs vs. Loc vs. Rainman vs. Delirious vs Sydal vs. Coleman --- ***
Shelley/Strong/Aries vs. Stryker/Rave/Walters --- ***1/4
CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe (ROH World Title) --- ****3/4 
Briscoes vs. Evans/Aries vs. Cabana/Steel vs. Maff/Whitmer (Ultimate Endurance) --- **3/4 (Way too long. I know it's Ultimate "Endurance" but, c'mon.)


----------



## Sephiroth

vivalabrave said:


> WORLD TITLE CLASSIC
> The New & Improved Carnage Crew vs. Dunn/Marcos --- *3/4


anytime the word "improved" and "Carnage Crew" are in the same sentence, a kitten dies


----------



## bmxmadb53

I was thinking about getting some recent chikara shows (After international invaders) I'm not really sure which ones to get anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Sephiroth said:


> anytime the word "improved" and "Carnage Crew" are in the same sentence, a kitten dies


Wasn't Danny Daniels in that team?


----------



## ROH

bmxmadb53 said:


> I was thinking about getting some recent chikara shows (After international invaders) I'm not really sure which ones to get anyone have any suggestions?


Cibernetico and Robin.
The Sordid Perils of Everyday Existence
Chapter 11

All great shows.

-----

Watched TPI 07 Night 1 today, it was average. Doing a review now, will post it later along with Night 2.


----------



## bmxmadb53

ROH said:


> Cibernetico and Robin.
> The Sordid Perils of Everyday Existence
> Chapter 11
> 
> All great shows.
> 
> -----
> 
> Watched TPI 07 Night 1 today, it was average. Doing a review now, will post it later along with Night 2.


TYVM. As far as TPI goes, I bought it through IWA-MS and disc one wont fucking work. This is the third time I've bought a dvd from IWA-MS and there was a problem with a disc. I'm fucking sick of it.


----------



## -Mystery-

bmxmadb53 said:


> TYVM. As far as TPI goes, I bought it through IWA-MS and disc one wont fucking work. This is the third time I've bought a dvd from IWA-MS and there was a problem with a disc. I'm fucking sick of it.


Ian just hates you because you bugged that one time about your order.


----------



## bmxmadb53

-Mystery- said:


> Ian just hates you because you bugged that one time about your order.


True Story.


----------



## McQueen

GenerationNeXt said:


> Wasn't Danny Daniels in that team?


Yeah it was Danny Daniels and Masada. As you can tell from the talent involved that team went over really well in the long run. I might be one of the few people who really didn't mind the Carnage Crew.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> Yeah it was Danny Daniels and Masada. As you can tell from the talent involved that team went over really well in the long run. I might be one of the few people who really didn't mind the Carnage Crew.


I do like my Angry hobo Gaijin, Masada.


----------



## vivalabrave

CHAOS AT THE COW PALACE
Chris Hero vs. Human Tornado --- ***1/4
Roderick Strong vs. Claudio Castagnoli (FIP Title) --- ***
Adam Pearce vs. Karl Anderson --- *
Delirious vs. Brent Albright --- *3/4
Richards/Romero vs. Perkins/Kozina --- ***
Richards/Romero vs. Jacobs/Necro Butcher --- *** 1/4
Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson (Match 2 of 3) --- ****
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title) --- ***1/4
DVD Bonus Match: Del Ray vs. Haze vs. Perez vs. Alicia --- **


----------



## johnnyc

Does anyone know how much shipping costs are to the UK for ROH DVDs. please help!


----------



## phrostbyte

Let's see, it'll be about £3.50 for the 1st DVD you order, and then about £1.30 for each DVD you order afterwards..


----------



## McQueen

Someone needs to upload the Pure Rules match between Nigel & Hero from DBD V for T-C. Like seriously that was one of the most entertaining matches of the year and he needs to see it, and so do you if you haven't seen it!


----------



## T-C

McQueen said:


> Someone needs to upload the Pure Rules match between Nigel & Hero from DBD V for T-C. Like seriously that was one of the most entertaining matches of the year and he needs to see it, and so do you if you haven't seen it!


Do it!!


----------



## -Mystery-

Yeah, that match was pretty great especially Hero's line following the lights going out. Pure gold.


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> Yeah, that match was pretty great especially Hero's line following the lights going out. Pure gold.


I legitimately LOL'd at that, everything involving Sweet n' Sour Inc. is too priceless.


----------



## ROH

TPI 07 review up. Awesome tourny, much better than last year's IMO.


----------



## McQueen

ROH said:


> TPI 07 review up. Awesome tourny, much better than last year's IMO.


Your the first and only person I've heard say that. I have yet to watch it.


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> Your the first and only person I've heard say that. I have yet to watch it.


Watch it soon plz.

Even if you don't think it was as good as last years, you've got to give IWA credit for putting something that good on considering the talent pulling and all, people.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm sorry but in no way is TPI '07 better than '06.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hoping my order from ROH comes tommorow, I got a lot to watch (Manhattan Mayhem 2, Man Up, and Battle of The Belts)


----------



## vivalabrave

PWG GIANT SIZE ANNUAL 4
Ronin vs. Top Gun Talwar --- *1/2
Human Tornado vs. Tony Kozina --- **
The Young Bucks/Perkins vs. Lost/Gambino/Anderson --- ***1/4
Davey Richards vs. Fergal Devitt --- ***1/4
Joey Ryan vs. Scorpio Sky (Street Fight) --- **1/4
Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero --- ***1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher --- ***
Steen/Generico vs. Pac/Strong (PWG Tag Team Titles) --- ****1/4
El Generico vs. Bryan Danielson (PWG World Title) --- ****1/4


----------



## Platt

:cuss: made 2 orders from ROH on the 14th one with the Raw preorder in not shipping till the 26th, and that one arrived this morning but the other one which should of shipped 12 days earlier hasn't.


----------



## Claymore

Platt said:


> :cuss: made 2 orders from ROH on the 14th one with the Raw preorder in not shipping till the 26th, and that one arrived this morning but the other one which should of shipped 12 days earlier hasn't.


I'm the opposite to you Platt...I made an order during the Buy 3 Get 1 Free sale, with Man Up and the RAW Pre-Order. So I was expecting it to come sometime in January. But it shipped on the 28th and got it today the 31st...Very impressive shipping.

And got a quick, question for you mate regarding the RAW.Am I alone here in thinking that the front cover is cool, but completely messes up your eyes....?


----------



## Platt

Claymore said:


> I'm the opposite to you Platt...I made an order during the Buy 3 Get 1 Free sale, with Man Up and the RAW Pre-Order. So I was expecting it to come sometime in January. But it shipped on the 28th and got it today the 31st...Very impressive shipping.
> 
> And got a quick, question for you mate regarding the RAW.Am I alone here in thinking that the front cover is cool, but completely messes up your eyes....?


Thats damned impressive looking at the post stamp on mine it was actually shipped on the 21st which is about average shipping time for an order but it does still make me wonder why one shipped up to 7 days before isn't here yet. 

And yeah that front cover does give me a headache lol.


----------



## -GP-

Has anyone seen the OMEGA dvd?
I'm interested but i'd like an opinion first.

also, lmao at the Becky Bayless dvd listing at Highspots


> *UNCENSORED VERSION!* _May contain adult language and wardrobe malfunctions._


:lmao


----------



## GenerationNeXt

cp_punk said:


> Has anyone seen the OMEGA dvd?
> I'm interested but i'd like an opinion first.
> 
> also, lmao at the Becky Bayless dvd listing at Highspots
> 
> :lmao


I'd only buy it if Becky had the wardrobe malfunctions....


----------



## -GP-

GenerationNeXt said:


> I'd only buy it if Becky had the wardrobe malfunctions....


i'm guessing that's what they're counting on to sell the thing


----------



## ROH

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2007 Night 1*

1. The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson) vs. Phoenix Star & Zokre - ***1/2* (Very fun spotfest to get the fans into the show)

2. Joey Ryan vs. Chris Hero (1st Rd - Block A) - ***1/2* (Average)

3. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries (1st Rd - Block A) - ****1/2* (Really good match if a few mins too long)

4. Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave (1st Rd - Block A) - ***3/4* (Lost its steam with some botches in the last few minutes, but still a good match)

5. Alex Shelley vs. Tyler Black (1st Rd - Block A) - **1/2* (Blah. Just moves and no selling. Next.)

6. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Doug Williams (1st Rd - Block B) - ***1/2* (Not the best wrestling match but very fun stuff)

7. PAC vs. Jack Evans (1st Rd - Block B) - ****1/2* (Very good match, better than expected from these 2)

8. PWG Tag Titles: El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Dragon Kid & Susuma Yokosuka - ****** (Quality stuff, I'd love to see a rematch)

*Overall Thoughts*: This was your average good Indy show (which isn't a bad thing). All the tournament matches except Shelley/Black were good and the main event was an excellent way to cap off the night. I'm looking foward to Night 2.

*Overall Score*: 7.5/10.


----------



## McQueen

Wait you thought Black/Shelley was worse that Rave/Sydal? :shocked:

I didn't know that was possible.


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> Wait you thought Black/Shelley was worse that Rave/Sydal? :shocked:
> 
> I didn't know that was possible.


Shelley/Black was just moves and Rave/Sydal was good and not nearly as bad everyone made it out to be.


----------



## McQueen

Fair enough but Rave/Sydal could be argued as a bunch of pointless matwork with no intesity, emotion or drive behind the whole match.


----------



## ROH

Rave/Sydal was solid formula. Yeah, not very fast paced and there was a bit of matwork, but it was a better match on the whole than Black/Shelley for me.


----------



## peep4life

ROH said:


> Rave/Sydal was solid formula. Yeah, not very fast paced and there was a bit of matwork, but it was a better match on the whole than Black/Shelley for me.


You also seem to greatly dislike Shelly for some reason. I thought that his match with Black was really entertaining and showcased both mens talents.
Alex Shelly could probably wrestle a 60 min draw against God with the crowd chanting this is awesome the whole time and you would probably give the match *** stars top. 
As for Rave/Sydal, it wasn't the disaster that everyone made it out to be, but it was very boring in my opinion.


----------



## -Mystery-

Now, I haven't seen Shelley/Black but what's wrong with a match with just moves? That's a style, isn't it? I mean half of today's ladder matches are just moves but are still good matches because they're good for their specific style of wrestling. Like I said, I haven't seen Shelley/Black but if it's just moves, then I don't see why it gets graded on the same scale as the others.


----------



## vivalabrave

MIDNIGHT EXPRESS REUNION
Havana Pit-bulls vs Izzy & Angel Dust (ROH Tag Team Titles) --- **1/4
Rave vs Acid vs Josh Daniels vs Whitmer --- *3/4
Low Ki vs Jay Lethal --- ***
Homicide vs Nigel McGuinness --- ***3/4
Generation Next vs Punk/Steel/Jacobs/Walters (Elimination Match) --- ***1/4
Midnight Express segment
Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title) --- ****1/4


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA Chapter 11*

*Hair vs. Mask*
Mitch Ryder vs. Lince Dorado ***1/4

*Falls Count Anywhere*
Eddie Kingston vs. Hallowicked ***1/2-***3/4

Mike Quackenbush, Helios & Trik Davis vs. Shayne Hawke, Ophidian & Amasis ***1/2

MIYAWAKI, Passion Hasegawa & El Pantera vs. Delirious, Cheech & Cloudy ***1/4-***1/2

*ICW/ICWA Tex-Arkana Television Championship*
Larry Sweeney © vs. Bryan Alvarez **

Worker, Solider & Fire Ant vs. Shane Storm, Player Uno & Stupified ***1/4

Hydra vs. Robbie Ellis *1/4

Gran Akuma, Icarus & Chuck Taylor vs. Tim Donst, El Hijo Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr. ***​


----------



## bmxmadb53

Chapter 11 looks pretty epic judging from that.


----------



## Spartanlax

Glory By Honor VI Night 2

Chris Hero vs. El Generico- ***1/2
Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer vs. Kevin Steen & Delirious- **3/4
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Naomichi Marafuji- ***3/4
Tyler Black vs. Alex Payne- DUD
Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson- ****1/4
No Remorse Corps vs. Vulture Squad- ***1/2
Chris Hero vs. Austin Aries- ***1/2
Mitsuharu Misawa vs. KENTA- ****
Briscoe Brothers vs. Age Of The Fall- ***3/4

Easily one of my favorite ROH shows of all time, and so easy to watch. I watched it twice through today, fully. So much fun, so awesome.


----------



## ROH

peep4life said:


> You also seem to greatly dislike Shelly for some reason. I thought that his match with Black was really entertaining and showcased both mens talents.
> Alex Shelly could probably wrestle a 60 min draw against God with the crowd chanting this is awesome the whole time and you would probably give the match *** stars top.
> As for Rave/Sydal, it wasn't the disaster that everyone made it out to be, but it was very boring in my opinion.


I dislike Shelley because he is all wasted potential. The only good matches I've seen him in are the ones where he actually tries, ie tells a story, sells, etc. Those are vs Dragon at Arena Warfare, Aries at Manhattan Mayhem I and Punk at 3YA:N2. 

And the fans would be chanting this is awesome for all the kewl movez~!



-Mystery- said:


> Now, I haven't seen Shelley/Black but what's wrong with a match with just moves? That's a style, isn't it? I mean half of today's ladder matches are just moves but are still good matches because they're good for their specific style of wrestling. Like I said, I haven't seen Shelley/Black but if it's just moves, then I don't see why it gets graded on the same scale as the others.


With just moves there's no reason for me to care. That style is only really done by the Briscoes, Black, Shelley, Romero and a few others. All other Indy wrestling (well the bigger promotions, not the tiny ones no one's ever heard of) is more than just moves; look at the 2007 TPI, every match apart from Joker/CJ Otis and maybe Tornado/Webb told a story. Whether it be Quack fighting off a concussion for his pride and love for the sport or whether Joker could keep up with Brent Albright, I know I cared.

-----

(Thanks Watts for reminding me to do this )

*CHIKARA: Chapter 11*

1. F.I.S.T. vs. Tim Donst & Los Ice Creams - ***1/2* (Weird. We got the normal start, rudos work over Donst, then no finishing sequence. Rudos worked over Donst then pinned him (kinda). Not bad at all though)

2. Hydra vs. Robbie Ellis - *** (Pretty awesome for what it was)

3. Shane Storm & Super Smash Brothers vs. The Colony - ***** (Fun Trios, SSB rock)

4. Bryan Alvarez vs. Larry Sweeney - ***1/4* (Very slow and basic, still pretty solid though)

5. MIYAWAKI, Passion Hasegawa & El Pantera vs. Delirious, Cheech & Cloudy - ***1/2* (very messy at times, coulda been better)

6. Shayne Hawke & Osirian Portal vs. Mike Quackenbush, Trik Davis & Helios - ****3/4* (Awesome match, all 6 guys were on)

7. Falls Count Anywhere - Eddie Kingston vs. Hallowicked - ****3/4* (Really good intense, believable fight)

8. Hair vs. Mask - Lince Dorado vs. Mitch Ryder - ****3/4* (Mostly down to the booking that made this great, but boy it was great)

*Overall Thoughts*: Big shame about Lince's injury because this show had a perfect undercard and 2 semi main events, then being topped off by an awesome Hero/CC would probably have made it Show of the Year. Still a really fun show with some good matches in there.

*Overall Score*: 7.5/10.


----------



## McQueen

Got 2 of my last 3 DVD orders from probably the next few months.

Both nights of IWC: A Call to Arms 4 (damn that was fast)

ROH: Man Up and the Glory By Honor VI Weekend.


----------



## watts63

ROH said:


> (Thanks Watts for reminding me to do this )


Your welcome. I got to say everyobdy stepped up for that show & they gave it their best. I also love the way Dorado/Ryder was booked in the end with the heels (KoW) & faces coming out to support their guy which made that match really important.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen bought A Call To Arms 4? Nice. 

I haven't picked up my copies yet because I'm afraid if I watch the shows and I love them, I may kill myself for not attending the shows.


----------



## McQueen

I figured I owe it to myself to check out some more IWC. Seems like a solid company from what i've seen, it just gets no publicity because it has pretty much its own talent roster unlike ROH/PWG/CHIKARA all kinda mixing it up with the same folks.


----------



## -Mystery-

IWC is sometimes hit and miss. Reminds me of JAPW a bit in that sometimes the cards look really good but they sometimes don't deliver. However, from what I've read CTA 4 weekend was great. 

I'm hoping Human Tornado makes it into this year's Super Indy. I will certainly attend that event to heckle old Torndao.


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> I'm hoping Human Tornado makes it into this year's Super Indy. I will certainly attend that event to heckle old Torndao.


If he does make sure you yell "Your no Larry Sweeney" at him for me. By the way have you seen Super Indy V is it any good? And how drunk was Matt Hyson that the promoter had to issue an apology for him the next day? :lmao


----------



## -Mystery-

I haven't seen SI V but I heard it was a pretty good show. Not sure where you bought CTA 4 from but IWC's website has SI V on sale for $10 and from the looks of the card it seems to be worth $10.

EDIT: RF Video has a 35% off sale going on and they sell IWC. I might have to get CTA 4.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I bought CTA 4 right from them but that was all. I honestly wasn't expecting it to be out so fast.


----------



## -Mystery-

Robby F might be a sicko but how the hell can I turn down 35% off?


----------



## McQueen

RF has a lot of stuff that you really can't find anywhere else and as you said 35% off is tough to pass.

Is it the "Oh Shit! Rob's going back to jail sale"? :side:


----------



## -Mystery-

:lmao

I think it's the "Help build up Rob's bail fund incase he gets caught....again".


----------



## GenerationNeXt

RFVideos also have PWG dvd's. I might pick up some, because they're each 15.00 bucks and with this 35% sale you can't go wrong.


----------



## -Mystery-

GenerationNeXt said:


> RFVideos also have PWG dvd's. I might pick up some, because they're each 15.00 bucks and with this 35% sale you can't go wrong.


Highspots still has a better deal (3 for $20) unless you're buying ASW or Anniversary shows.


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt said:


> RFVideos also have PWG dvd's. I might pick up some, because they're each 15.00 bucks and with this 35% sale you can't go wrong.


Except the fact that you will have to wait 3-4 months before they can even ship it. Trust me, I know.


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> :lmao
> 
> I think it's the "Help build up Rob's bail fund incase he gets caught....again".


I'll just pretend your profile says your 18 lol. :side:


----------



## -Mystery-

watts63 said:


> Except the fact that you will have to wait 3-4 months before they can even ship it. Trust me, I know.


He lives in Jersey which is just a few hours away from RF's offices. I live in Pittsburgh which is also a few hours away form their offices and never had a problem. I suspect you just got unlucky because you live across the country.


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> He lives in Jersey which is just a few hours away from RF's offices. I live in Pittsburgh which is also a few hours away form their offices and never had a problem. I suspect you just got unlucky because you live across the country.


Nope, until then, my orders would come in 4-5 days. RF didn't had the dvds I ordered from them & had to wait for PWG. So my advice to everybody, if a dvd isn't made by RF videos, make sure you ask them is the DVD avaiable before you order anything.


----------



## StraightEdge

-Mystery- said:


> Highspots still has a better deal (3 for $20) unless you're buying ASW or Anniversary shows.


Wait...What's this about 3 PWG DVDs for 20$? 



And On a Side Note- I *Finally* got my Black Friday Order from ROH..


----------



## McQueen

On a side note, that really sucks it took that long for you to get your Black Friday order. I'd complain about that one tbh.


----------



## StraightEdge

McQueen said:


> On a side note, that really sucks it took that long for you to get your Black Friday order. I'd complain about that one tbh.


Meh, I don't really mind, as long as I Get the DVDs I don't really care how long it takes, besides I Still have some other ROH DVDs I've yet to watch so it's not like I had nothing to watch.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I have that problem too. :lmao


----------



## watts63

*NJPW 35th Anniversary Tour ~ Circuit ’07 (12/9/07)*

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Giant Bernard ***1/2-***3/4

*#1 Contender’s Match*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Togi Makabe ***1/2-***3/4

Yuji Nagata vs. Travis Tomko ***1/4

Hirooki Goto vs. Toru Yano **1/2

Manabu Nakanishi, Takashi Iizuka, Steve Madison & Mitsuhide Hirasawa vs. Jushin Liger, AKIRA, Super Strong Machine & Riki Choshu **3/4

Milano Collection AT vs. Masahiro Chono ***-***1/4

Minoru & Prince Devitt vs. Koji Kanemoto & Wataru Inoue **3/4

Jado, Gedo, Tomohiro Ishii & Tomoaki Honma vs. Tiger Mask IV, Ryusuke Taguchi, Yujiro & Tetsuya Naito **1/4​


----------



## StraightEdge

Ok, So I'm hoping to make my 1st PWG DVD Order today from highspots.

I Was thinking of getting the following DVDs 
-"Giant Size Annual #4",
-"Roger Dorn Night",
- "All Star Weekend V" & 
-"All Star Weekend IV" 
and I also wanted to get 3 DVDs with the '3 pack for 20$' but I don't know what to get, anyone want to help?


----------



## McQueen

Anything with the words "All Star" or "Battle of Los Angeles" is a good buy. ASW 4 & 5 were both really good times, I haven't watched Giant Sized yet but I hear it's good and 2007 BOLA Night 3 is a strong contender for best indy card this year. Nights 1 & 2 ain't shabby either.


----------



## StraightEdge

McQueen said:


> Anything with the words "All Star" or "Battle of Los Angeles" is a good buy. ASW 4 & 5 were both really good times, I haven't watched Giant Sized yet but I hear it's good and 2007 BOLA Night 3 is a strong contender for best indy card this year. Nights 1 & 2 ain't shabby either.


Yeah but there's a list of DVDs that you can only choose the 3 DVDs from and none of the "All Star" or "Battle of Lost Angeles" are in them. 

And I'm planning to get BOLA 2007 & 06, with the DDT Tag Team Tournaments with the next order.

Rep Added btw.


----------



## McQueen

I see, what exactly is on the list then?


----------



## StraightEdge

McQueen said:


> I see, what exactly is on the list then?


-44 Ways to Kill a Pimento
-88 Miles per Hour
-After School Special
-All Nude Revue
-Astonishing X-Mas
-Based on a True Story
-Beyond the Thunderdome
-Card Subject To Change I
-Card Subject to Change II
-Chanukah Choas
-Cruisin' for a Brusin
-Enchantment Under the Sea
-Ernest P Worrell Memorial
-European Vacation UK
-European Vacation Germany
-Fear of the Black Planet
-Free Admission
-From Parts Well Unknown 
-Guitarmageddon
-Hollywood Globetrotters
-Holy Diver Down
-Horror Buisness
-Jason Takes PWG
-Kee_ the _ee out of our _ool!
-Passive Hostility 
-Reason for the Season
-Rocktoberfest
-Secret of the Ooze
-Self Titlted
-Smells Like Steen Spirit
-Straight To DVD
-Taste the Radness
-Teen Outreach Summit
-The Musical
-The Next Show
-The OC
-Threemendous 
-Uncanny X Mas
-Use Your Illision 3 
-Use Your Illision 4
-Zombies Shouldn't Run


----------



## ROH

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2007 Night 2*

1. Karl Anderson and Bino Gambino vs TJ Perkins and Ronin - ****1/4* (Good tag match to open up)

2. CIMA vs Human Tornado - ****1/2* (Very good match)

3. Scott Lost vs SHINGO - ****1/4* (Went on a few minutes too long but still very good)

4. Necro Butcher vs Kevin Steen - **** (Eh. Not horrible, far from good though)

5. Nigel McGuinness vs Davey Richards - ****1/4* (Good stuff although Davey kinda dropped his heel stuff)

6. El Generico vs Tony Kozina - ***1/2* (Hurt by everyone knowing Kozina wouldn't win, still not bad)

7. Dragon Kid vs Susumu Yokosuka - ****3/4* (Usual awesome match between these 2. Would've got 4 but went a bit overboard on the nearfalls)

*Overall Show Thoughts*: Similar to Night 1 but not as good. Can't wait for Night 3.

*Overall Show Score*: 6.5/10.

-----



StraightEdge said:


> -44 Ways to Kill a Pimento
> -88 Miles per Hour
> -After School Special
> -All Nude Revue
> -Astonishing X-Mas
> -Based on a True Story
> -Beyond the Thunderdome
> -Card Subject To Change I
> -Card Subject to Change II
> -Chanukah Choas
> -Cruisin' for a Brusin
> -Enchantment Under the Sea
> -Ernest P Worrell Memorial
> -European Vacation UK
> -European Vacation Germany
> -Fear of the Black Planet
> -Free Admission
> -From Parts Well Unknown
> -Guitarmageddon
> -Hollywood Globetrotters
> -Holy Diver Down
> -Horror Buisness
> -Jason Takes PWG
> -Kee_ the _ee out of our _ool!
> -Passive Hostility
> -Reason for the Season
> -Rocktoberfest
> -Secret of the Ooze
> -Self Titlted
> -Smells Like Steen Spirit
> -Straight To DVD
> -Taste the Radness
> -Teen Outreach Summit
> -The Musical
> -The Next Show
> -The OC
> -Threemendous
> -Uncanny X Mas
> -Use Your Illision 3
> -Use Your Illision 4
> -Zombies Shouldn't Run


Holy Diver Down
Astonishing X-Mas
Hollywood Globetrotters


----------



## McQueen

StraightEdge said:


> -44 Ways to Kill a Pimento
> -88 Miles per Hour
> -After School Special
> -All Nude Revue
> *-Astonishing X-Mas*
> -Based on a True Story
> -Beyond the Thunderdome
> *-Card Subject To Change I*
> -Card Subject to Change II
> -Chanukah Choas
> *-Cruisin' for a Brusin*
> *-Enchantment Under the Sea*
> -Ernest P Worrell Memorial
> -European Vacation UK
> -European Vacation Germany
> -Fear of the Black Planet
> -Free Admission
> -From Parts Well Unknown
> -Guitarmageddon
> -Hollywood Globetrotters
> -Holy Diver Down
> -Horror Buisness
> -Jason Takes PWG
> -Kee_ the _ee out of our _ool!
> -Passive Hostility
> -Reason for the Season
> -Rocktoberfest
> -Secret of the Ooze
> -Self Titlted
> -Smells Like Steen Spirit
> -Straight To DVD
> -Taste the Radness
> -Teen Outreach Summit
> -The Musical
> -The Next Show
> *-The OC*
> -Threemendous
> -Uncanny X Mas
> -Use Your Illision 3
> -Use Your Illision 4
> -Zombies Shouldn't Run


I haven't seen all of these but these are my top 5 on the list.

Davey/Nigel was lame ROH.


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> Davey/Nigel was lame ROH.


Are you afraid of Davey's ass? :shocked:


----------



## McQueen

ROH said:


> Are you afraid of Davey's ass? :shocked:


Nah that isn't it. I didn't like the comedy angle they were working for the 1st half of the match and it was kida dull when they got serious in the last 4 minutes. Seemed like a pretty uninspired match to me.


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> Nah that isn't it. I didn't like the comedy angle they were working for the 1st half of the match and it was kida dull when they got serious in the last 4 minutes. Seemed like a pretty uninspired match to me.


See what you're saying, I liked it. 

By the way, forgot to mention this in my review, the Hero/Tornado stuff looks awesome. PWG did lack storylines/feuds in 2007 despite a load of awesome wrestling.


----------



## vivalabrave

ALL STAR EXTRANVEGENZA 2
Andrews/Franco/Hagadorn/Turner vs. Special K --- *1/2
Jay Lethal vs. Weapon of MASK Destruction --- **
Outcast Killaz vs. Dunn/Marcos vs. Maff/Whitmer vs. Carnage Crew (Tag Team Scramble) --- **1/4
John Walters vs. Jimmy Rave (Pure Title) --- ***1/2
Austin Aries vs. Low Ki (#1 Contendership) --- ***3/4
Havana Pit Bulls vs. McGuinness/Collyer (ROH Tag Titles) --- **3/4
Trent Acid vs. Jerk Jackson --- ½*
Cabana/Jacobs vs. Evans/Strong --- **3/4
Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson --- ***1/4
Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk (ROH World Title No Time Limits) --- ****3/4


----------



## ROH

Watched most of BOLA 07 Night 3 (got the 12 man and finals to go), and it's a damn good show. As most of you know I loathe Alex Shelley, but i gotta give him redit, his match with Matt Sydal was Fan-fucking-tastic. PAC/Claudio was really sweet, and other stuff has been good too.


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA The Sordid Perils Of Everyday Existence*

*CHIKARA Los Campeonatos de Parejas*
Delirious & Hallowicked © vs. Cheech (Deliriouscito) & Cloudy (Hallowickedcito) ***3/4 (Why Cheech & Cloudy is NOT in ROH?)

*Hair vs. Mask*
Chris Hero vs. Equinox ****1/4

*CHIKARA Young Lions Cup*
Helios © vs. Fire Ant ***1/4

Gran Akuma, Icarus, Mitch Ryder & Robbie Ellis vs. Mike Quackenbush, Tim Donst, Player Uno & Stupefied ***-***1/4

Claudio Castagnoli vs. MIYAWAKI ***1/2

Chuck Taylor vs. Passion Hasegawa ***1/4

Amasis & Ophidian (I Can’t Believe How Good These Guys Are As Rookies) vs. Lince Dorado & El Pantera ***-***1/4

Hydra vs. Shane Storm ¾*

Solider Ant vs. Shayne Hawke **1/2​


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> *Hair vs. Mask*
> Chris Hero vs. Equinox ****1/4​


You are correct. 

Watched the BOLA finals, very fun sprint, I wanted more but then again all 3 were as tired as fuck so it's understandable. Think I'm gonna do a full review of N3.


----------



## Callow

The best of C.M Punk is avalible in Wollworths for £4.97.


----------



## -GP-

Callow said:


> The best of C.M Punk is avalible in Wollworths for £4.97.


http://www.woolworths.co.uk/web/jsp/product/index.jsp?pid=50962788

no idea on matches though...anyone seen it in store?


----------



## Platt

My guess is its the one Big Vision put out which is the FIP best of with a 40 minutes IWA:MS Career video added in.


----------



## Claymore

Platt said:


> My guess is its the one Big Vision put out which is the FIP best of with a 40 minutes IWA:MS Career video added in.


Yeah I'm pretty sure it is this one, but the thing is I have not seen it in any Woolworths though. I know someone who has managed to pick it up, and I'm sure they said it was the Big Vision release...

It says the release date is the 7th, but with Woolworths you might get lucky and just see it bundled in with some other DVD's somewhere.


----------



## Tom

Still waiting for BV to release Kings Of Extreme. :cuss:


----------



## thephenomenalone

Claymore said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure it is this one, but the thing is I have not seen it in any Woolworths though. I know someone who has managed to pick it up, and I'm sure they said it was the Big Vision release...
> 
> It says the release date is the 7th, but with Woolworths you might get lucky and just see it bundled in with some other DVD's somewhere.



I got it on Christmas Eve and it is the Big Vision release so it is in some Woolworths stores.


----------



## MrPaiMei

ROH said:


> You are correct.
> 
> Watched the BOLA finals, very fun sprint, I wanted more but then again all 3 were as tired as fuck so it's understandable. Think I'm gonna do a full review of N3.


As a DG Mark, it KILLED me that Strong was allowed to kick out of the Redline, which had been built so perfectly. But the match was damn good outside of that stupidity.


----------



## Claymore

thephenomenalone said:


> I got it on Christmas Eve and it is the Big Vision release so it is in some Woolworths stores.


Thanks for the heads up, for a fiver I'm definitely looking to pick this up...


----------



## Callow

cp_punk said:


> http://www.woolworths.co.uk/web/jsp/product/index.jsp?pid=50962788
> 
> no idea on matches though...anyone seen it in store?


I saw it today.


----------



## -GP-

Did you get a look of the match listing? 

Has anyone got any comments on "A Rotten Farewell"?
I was considering it on the value of the retirement alone, but the four-way with Quack/Hero/Kingston/Taylor sounds rather promising as well.
(trailer rocks btw)


----------



## Sephiroth

you guys are going to love this!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhxEBau6X5o

BxB Hulk, Anthony W. Mori, Masaaki Mochizuki, and Don Fuji ON THE CATWALK!


----------



## vivalabrave

For those talking about the Best of Punk BVE DVD I posted star ratings for it a little more than 2 weeks ago. 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/5212156-post12849.html

It includes 2 awesome matches from ROH in addition to his FIP stuff and the IWA career retrospective. Found it for $5 American at Amazon and there's still a copy left I believe.


----------



## Rated Y2J

The other Day I bought Man Up, Driven and a Sweet N Sour Inc. shirt from ROH's website. All of it only came to 29 pounds (57 Dollars), which is a great deal imo. Now the waiting game starts.

I'm also looking to get The Best of Bryan Danielson and one of the Best of CM Punk. My question is this, which "Best of" CM Punk DVD is the best one?


----------



## PulseGlazer

Booyaka 619 said:


> The other Day I bought Man Up, Driven and a Sweet N Sour Inc. shirt from ROH's website. All of it only came to 29 pounds (57 Dollars), which is a great deal imo. Now the waiting game starts.
> 
> I'm also looking to get The Best of Bryan Danielson and one of the Best of CM Punk. My question is this, which "Best of" CM Punk DVD is the best one?


Volume three is the best Punk DVD by far, though I suggest not seeing the final 15 mins of Joe vs. Punk 1 and 2 which are on there, the rest of the DVD is stacked.

Best of Danielson appears to be out of stock.


----------



## ROH

*Honor Nation*:

Aries/Dragon - *****1/4_1/2*. Loved how both men couldn't win because they knew each other so well, so they tried out new things and strategies. Excellent build and finishing stretch, excellent match.

Vultures/NRC - ****3/4*. Perfect scramble type match, would have liked to have seen more personality from the NRC (like in the GBH6N2 match between these 2 teams) though.

Hero/CC - ***1/2*. Good, but way too fucking long. All the work was good, but I just got tired and bored by the finish.

Wicked/Generico/Nigel - *****. Really fun stuff, Wicked was bumping awesome and hitting some nice stuff, dunno why ROH hasn't brought him back yet.


----------



## vivalabrave

HONOR NATION
Albright/Pearce vs. Stevens/Cross --- ***
BJ Whitmer vs. Delirious --- **
Generico vs. McGuinness vs. Hallowicked --- ***1/2
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero --- ***1/4
Necro Butcher vs. Jay Briscoe (Anything Goes) --- ***1/4
Jacobs/Black vs. Franklin/Osiris --- ¼*
Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson (Match 1 of 3) --- ****1/2
NRC vs. Vulture Squad (Tag Team Scramble) --- ***1/2
Takeshi Morishima vs. Kevin Steen (ROH World Title) --- ***3/4


----------



## -Mystery-

This has nothing to do with DVDs but it's something Blasko would surely love. There was this fight at school today and the one girl had the other girl on the ground and kicked her straight in the face. I then proceeded to yell out "That bitch got Kawada kicked".


----------



## -GP-

-Mystery- said:


> This has nothing to do with DVDs but it's something Blasko would surely love. There was this fight at school today and the one girl had the other girl on the ground and kicked her straight in the face. I then proceeded to yell out "That bitch got Kawada kicked".


The big question is - did anyone know what you were on about?


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA Aniversario!*

*Kings of Wrestling Collides*
Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli & Larry Sweeney vs. Gran Akuma, Icarus & Chuck Taylor ***1/2 (Very Good Speech By Mitch Ryder After The Match)

Eddie Kingston & Ruckus vs. Delirious & Hallowicked ***

Mike Quackenbush, Shane Storm & Equinox vs. Worker, Fire & Solider Ant **1/2

Max Boyer vs. Pelle Primeau ½*

Giii The Space Pirate & Dusto Bunny vs. Dr. Cube & Call-Me-Kevin DUD (WTF?!)

Dragon Yuki vs. Kagrra DUD (Didn’t Care For It)

Mitch Ryder, El Hijo Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr. vs. Lince Dorado, El Pantera & Player Uno ***1/2-***3/4

Shayne Hawke vs. Create-A-Wrestler DUD (Didn’t Care For It)

Jimmy & Colin Olsen vs. UltraMantis Black & Hydra **1/2-**3/4 (LMAO)

Brodie Lee vs. Retail Dragon DUD​


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I ordered Man Up, Manhattan Mayhem 2, and FIP's Battle of The Belts last week and it's still not here 

^ Watts it seems like the Aniversario weekend shows from last year are dissapointing. I'm glad that I didn't buy Aniversario? or Aniversario! and that I got Aniversario? for Christmas


----------



## ROH

GenerationNeXt said:


> I ordered Man Up, Manhattan Mayhem 2, and FIP's Battle of The Belts last week and it's still not here
> 
> ^ Watts it seems like the Anniversario weekend shows from last year are dissapointing. I'm glad that I didn't buy Anniversario? or Anniversario! and that I got Anniversario? for Christmas


Granted Aniversario! sucked, but Aniversario? ruled, I'd say it's low in the top 10 Chikky shows last year.


----------



## Platt

My order from the 28th (Man Up and GBH Weekend) arrived today but still no sign of my order from the 14th :cuss:


----------



## GenerationNeXt

ROH said:


> Granted Aniversario! sucked, but Aniversario? ruled, I'd say it's low in the top 10 Chikky shows last year.


I only liked two matches from Aniversario? which was Quack Vs Hero & Kingston Vs Hallowicked. The rest of the matches were passable, imo. The crowd I think ruined it, they were dead quiet.


----------



## ROH

GenerationNeXt said:


> I only liked two matches from Aniversario? which was Quack Vs Hero & Kingston Vs Hallowicked. The rest of the matches were passable, imo. The crowd I think ruined it, they were dead quiet.


I thought the crowd were pretty good (comparing with the normal Chikky crowds here).


----------



## GenerationNeXt

ROH said:


> I thought the crowd were pretty good (comparing with the normal Chikky crowds here).


I might rewatch it over the weekend and maybe my opinion on the matches will change.


----------



## -GP-

watts63 said:


> Jimmy & Colin Olsen vs. UltraMantis Black & Hydra **1/2-**3/4 (LMAO)


That screams "Greatness" on all sorts of levels...


----------



## -Mystery-

cp_punk said:


> The big question is - did anyone know what you were on about?


Unfortunately no but everyone was concerned with the fight they pretty much disregarded my statement. It was fucking awesome to see someone get kicked straight in the face.


----------



## Platt

-Mystery- said:


> Unfortunately no but everyone was concerned with the fight they pretty much disregarded my statement. It was fucking awesome to see someone get kicked straight in the face.


* rating pls


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> * rating pls


It was pretty fun to watch, not too long though. However, it wasn't your typical girl fight where they just grab hair but it was very one sided in favor of female Kawada. I'd probably give it ***3/4 just for the fact that blows were actually landed and a Kawada kick was thrown.


----------



## Platt

Nigels 12/30 Promo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qultHHk9FrI


----------



## KingKicks

Platt said:


> Nigels 12/30 Promo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qultHHk9FrI


Oh my god

Nigel's face looked fucking awful after 12/29.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ Damn, some of the crowd was fuckin' hating on Nigel.


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA Talent Borrows; Genius Steals*

*Strap Match*
Larry Sweeney vs. Eddie Kingston ***1/4-***1/2 (Like How They Showed Them Getting Ready Backstage Like It’s A Big Match Feel)

Gran Akuma & Icarus vs. Mike Quackenbush & Shane Storm ***1/2-***3/4

Delirious, Hallowicked, Deliriouscito (Cheech) & Hallowickedcito (Cloudy) vs. UltraMantis Black, Hydra, Crossbones & Blind Rage **1/2-**3/4 (The Fans Loved Rage So Much That They Booed Team Incoherence When They Would Ever Have The Advantage on Him; Even A “You Suck” Chant Broke Out on Them)

Lance Steel vs. Trik Davis ¼* (Trik Still Sucks)

*CHIKARA Young Lions Cup*
Max Boyer © vs. Josh Daniels *3/4-** (Very Disappointing Considering Their Similar Styles)

Worker, Fire & Solider Ant vs. Pelle Primeau, Shane Hagadorn & Rhett Titus **1/2

Player Uno vs. Jagged **1/2 (Shane Matthews As A Manager Owns)

Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet ***1/4-***1/2

Kenji Fukimoto, El Hijo Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr. vs. Twiggy, Equinox & Retail Dragon **1/2

*2.0 Promo (BRAND NEW JACKET~!), Hydra Lock & Arm Wrestling Challenge (Sweeney vs. A Kid) OWNS*​


----------



## -GP-

Platt said:


> Nigels 12/30 Promo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qultHHk9FrI


Man, he's almost in tears at a point...
Actually feel sorry for him. His luck hasn't been good with all the injuries, but i think those who boo him are those who would never really accept him as an ROH champ anyway - for whatever reason.


----------



## -Mystery-

Nigel's sort of like Xavier in that he'll probably never be a popular champion. However, Xavier was never really popular anyways.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Mystery I get what your saying, but Nigel actually deserved to win the belt.


----------



## T-C

So how many of you guys have watched the extended version of what is possibly the greatest match of all time? The 1992 match of the year (the only previous version of which was clipped heavily) has been re-released in an extended version and everyone has to see it. If you have seen the heavily clipped version before you will know what I'm talking about. Kobashi/Kikuchi vs Can-Am Express in nearly all of it's glory.

GET IT!! (if you haven't already)


----------



## watts63

Platt said:


> Nigels 12/30 Promo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qultHHk9FrI


Ungrateful ROHbots :no:.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> Ungrateful ROHbots :no:.


The lariat hate was one thing, but this is like cold. I might have thought that he should have stepped down as ROH champ, but some of these fans are like you said watts ungrateful.


----------



## Spartanlax

I wasn't liking Nigel as champ for a few reasons, and I disliked the fact that a new champ wasn't decided on 12/30 (three title changes on one show woulda been epic), but after that promo...he has my support. Just two lines from that promo (check the sig) really struck me, and it's true. Nigel as champ is something I can deal with.


----------



## .Skittles.

Ordered 7 ROH dvds thanks to the sale  I may actually try to produce my first ratings of said DVDs ! 

As for Nigel, ive never really been for or against him, i enjoy his matches and actually think his lariats are awesome. Even though he isnt my choice for champ and dont find him particually entertaining as the champi don't think he should have dropped the title like the ROHbots are saying. Its just bad luck in my book, no one goes out to get injured but shit happens. In fact all these bad vibes he is getting make him more entertaining as a champion for me and such.


----------



## bmxmadb53

I loved Nigel as pure champion. I liked him as a heel and sorta as a face, but I can definitely see why people are turning on him. I find myself begining to turn on him. I mean dragon wrestled through his injury for months and Nigel gets hurt twice and doesn't wrestle either time. Now granted, Nigel's injuries may be more serious and perhaps he doesn't have the same drive which one american dragon bryan danielson has, but all the same...I hate nigel for some reason. Whatever, Hero is gonna beat him actualy probably not because they have Strong vs. Nigel booked the next night...Ok who knows, but yeah. DIE NIGEL DIE! Just kidding, please don't die.


----------



## StraightEdge

bmxmadb53 said:


> Nigel's injuries may be more serious and perhaps he doesn't have the same drive which one american dragon bryan danielson has


No One has the same drive American Dragon has..:agree:


----------



## T-C

Fighting through injuries, especially concussions isn't about drive, it's just stupid. Especially if you are doing it in an indy in front of 700 people, for not that much money.


----------



## huthutraul

It irritates me that people are upset about Nigel not working through injuries. There is no reason to do that. Wrestling is dangerous and painful enough as it is, working through injuries is just stupid.


----------



## bmxmadb53

huthutraul said:


> It irritates me that people are upset about Nigel not working through injuries. There is no reason to do that. Wrestling is dangerous and painful enough as it is, working through injuries is just stupid.


Says the one with the danielson avater.


----------



## watts63

*PWG Guitarmageddon*

*Grudge Match*
Super Dragon & Disco Machine vs. Kevin Steen & Excalibur ****1/4 (Excellent Story; Steen & Excalibur Drops The "N" Bomb!)

*TNA X-Division Championship*
Christopher Daniels © vs. El Generico *** (Why in The Hell They Put This Above Gibson/Styles?)

*PWG Championship & NWA World Heavyweight Champonship*
AJ Styles © vs. James Gibson ***3/4

*#1 Contender’s Match*
Scorpio Sky & Quicksilver vs. Phoenix Star & Zorke ***1/4-***1/2

Joey Ryan vs. Alex Shelley ***3/4-****

Davey Richards vs. Puma vs. Human Tornado **1/4

*PWG Tag Team Championship*
Chris Bosh & Scott Lost © vs. Top Gun Talwar & Hook Bomberry **1/2​


----------



## vivalabrave

JOE VS KOBASHI
Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli **3/4
Matt Sydal vs. Chris Daniels vs. Azriel ***1/2
Whitmer/Jacobs vs. Mamaluke/Rinauro **3/4
Nigel McGuiness vs. Jay Lethal ***
Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave **1/2
Ricky Reyes vs. Pelle Primeau DUD
James Gibson vs. Jimmy Yang ***3/4
Homicide vs. Jack Evans **1/2
Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi ***** (I had never heard of Kobashi before this match. When I heard the ovation, I knew he was a big deal)


----------



## McQueen

T-C said:


> So how many of you guys have watched the extended version of what is possibly the greatest match of all time? The 1992 match of the year (the only previous version of which was clipped heavily) has been re-released in an extended version and everyone has to see it. If you have seen the heavily clipped version before you will know what I'm talking about. Kobashi/Kikuchi vs Can-Am Express in nearly all of it's glory.
> 
> GET IT!! (if you haven't already)


Where you motherf****r WHERE!!!!!! Me not having a full version of that match would be MADNESS (in this post-Chris Benoit world we live in) (PM me please)

That match f'n owns.

As far as the Nigel promo ROH Fans suck. I'm about 50% of the way to going completely heel on that promotion but then I think of Sweet n' Sour Inc. and I feel better.


----------



## T-C

McQueen said:


> Where you motherf****r WHERE!!!!!! Me not having a full version of that match would be MADNESS (in this post-Chris Benoit world we live in) (PM me please)
> 
> That match f'n owns.


I see that you found it.


----------



## -GP-

i could use some directions to that match as well...


----------



## McQueen

I did but the link did not work for me, but I'll try tommorow.

And your right that might just be the best Tag Match ever.


----------



## KingKicks

Finally got a chance to watch some of the ROH i got for Christmas

*ROH Honor Nation*

Brent Albright & Adam Pearce vs. Erick Stevens & Matt Cross - **1/2 (Decent Opener)

BJ Whitmer vs. Delirious - **1/4

El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Hallowicked - ***1/4 (Very enjoyable match, especially when you consider the different styles in it)

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2 (Good match but felt a little long)

Anything goes: Necro Butcher vs. Jay Briscoe - ***1/2

Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Mitch Franklin & Ernie Osiris - *

Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/2 (Brilliant match, i'm really looking forward to seeing the other 2 matches)

Vulture Squad vs. No Remorse Corpes - ***3/4 (I thought this scramble turned out perfectly, very enjoyable)

World Title: Takeshi Morishima vs. Kevin Steen - **** (This really exceeded my expectations)

I remember Mystery calling this 1 of the best non-major ROH shows from 2007 and i would definetly have to agree with him on that.​


----------



## ROH

Just watched SOTF 07, ratings later, just wanna say the finals, while not being the best match ever were really, really fun, and Chirs is indeed awesome.


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA Aniversario?*

*Grudge Match #2*
Chris Hero vs. Mike Quackenbush ***3/4-****

Gran Akuma & Icarus vs. Kagrra & Dragon Yuki **-**1/4 (THE AUDIO GUY SUCKS, I Could Barely Hear Blue Monday)

*Grudge Match #1*
Eddie Kingston vs. Hallowicked ***1/4

*CHIKARA Young Lions Cup*
Max Boyer © vs. Create-A-Wrestler *1/2 (Icarus: Now, That is A Heel)

Claudio Castagnoli & Larry Sweeney vs. Lince Dorado & El Pantera ***3/4 (Way Better Than I Expected To Be)

Mitch Ryder vs. Shane Storm **3/4

Worker Ant vs. Hydra **3/4 (LMAO Uno Was Still Paused During The Entrances & When He Was Finally Un-Paused…Greatest Moment in CHIKARA History; Kingston Hyping Hydra Owns; Hydra Can’t Wrestle Out of A Paper Bag LOL)

Shayne Hawke vs. Player Uno ***3/4 (Eddie Kingston on Commentary: YES!; THE GREATEST ENDING EVER~!)

Brodie Lee vs. Equinox *3/4 (Brodie Murdered Him)

Solider & Fire Ant vs. Colin & Jimmy Olsen **1/4-**1/2​


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> *CHIKARA Young Lions Cup*
> Max Boyer © vs. Create-A-Wrestler *1/2 (Icarus: Now, That is A Heel)


Yeah, he might not be there yet in wrestling skill, but holy shit he is an awesome heel. For some of his best heel work this year check Bruised (w/ Chuck vs Incoherence) and New Star Navigation (vs DONST), really awesome.


----------



## watts63

ROH said:


> Yeah, he might not be there yet in wrestling skill, but holy shit he is an awesome heel. For some of his best heel work this year check Bruised (w/ Chuck vs Incoherence) and New Star Navigation (vs DONST), really awesome.


Yeah, I don't remember a indy wrestler getting booed that loudly on a consisent basis than Icarus. The whole KoW segment was ruined because they booed the hell out of Icarus & can barely hear what he said.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I have to agree watts, that audio guy did suck. Not hearing Blue Monday = No ratings, also Icarus has got to have the most heel heat in all of indy wrestling. I've never heard someone get booed so loud, once Blue Monday hits the whole crowd just starts booing like crazy. He might not have amazing wrestling skills (that's what Akuma's for) but damn is he a fuckin' awesome heel.


----------



## ROH

*ROH SOTF 2007*

1. Qualifying Match: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4* (Why they booked heel/heel I'll never know, match was decent)

2. Qualifying Match: Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson - ***1/2* (Machine Gun was very bland here. Match was average)

3. Qualifying Match: Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins - *** (Eh. Moves and nothing else. I wish Rocky would like, at least try to be a heel)

4. Qualifying Match: Delirious vs. Austin Aries - ****1/4_1/2* (Really good stuff)

5. Qualifying Match: Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***** (Like their TPI match but a tad better)

6. Qualifying Match: Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson - ****3/4* (Great stuff, very confusing finish takes it down from 4)

7. Qualifying Match: Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina - **** (Did its job well)

8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Necro Butcher - ***** (Fun brawl)

9. Survival of the Fittest 2007 Final Elimination Match - ****3/4* (Really fun stuff, Chris is indeed awesome)

*Overall Thoughts*: Fun show. Not the best matches but a nice, intimate feeling with the arena and a really good crowd.

*overall Score*: 6/10.


----------



## vivalabrave

VENDETTA
Steel/Delirious vs. Collyer/McGuiness --- **
Rinauro vs. Jacobs --- *1/2
Whitmer vs. Castagnoli --- **1/2
Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe --- ***1/2
Pearce vs. Andrews --- ½*
Danielson vs. Strong --- ****1/4 (Probably get some shit for that rating but I felt like their SOH match was a lot better)
Embassy vs. Generation Next --- ***3/4


----------



## McQueen

Ok so I watched the Kurt Angle vs Yuji Nagata "Fake IWGP" belt match from the dome, quick run-down on the match.

Both guys come out, Crowd is 100% pro Nagata. They start off with some strikes (nagata is noticbly holding back a bit) then proceed to belly to belly each other a couple times. They then start to get into some pretty basic chain wrestling which culminates in a long and non-exciting figure four spot where Nagata is trying to escape the hold, at least the crowd is behind him. Angle is getting almost no reaction and it's rather funny actually, anyways Nagata makes it too the ropes and the hold is broken. Kurt works the leg some more but goes for the dreaded ankle lock a little too early and nagata escapes and places Angle in an armbar. Now were talking because Nagata starts going into overdrive with his "I'm gonna shit out a block of ice" facial expressions, good stuff. Kurt eventually gets out and its time for him to get kicked a few times, but then more suplexes! Nagata locks in the crossface but now it's time for the multiple Ankle Lock/Crossface reversals. At this point both guys pretty much start running through the motions with there signature moves. They start hitting each other again to soften each other up, eventually Nagata takes down angle again with another belly to belly and set ups for what looks to be a buzzsaw kick but angle catches the leg and we get one last ankle lock before Nagata taps.

Not really much story behind this other than Nagata obviously wants New Japan's property back, and Angle continuing to think he's still great. Pretty uninspired match but the crowd was firmly behind Nagata which helped, sadly it just seemed like these guys were going through the motions when this really could have had a big match feel. Not exactly a bad match, but not good either and was in a lot of parts on the dull side. - ** 1/2

Oh and just to clarify i'm getting tougher on rating shit this year, so from now on if my ratings seem lower that they used to now you know why.


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> *overdrive with his "I'm gonna shit out a block of ice" facial expressions, good stuff. *
> 
> Oh and just to clarify i'm getting tougher on rating shit this year, so from now on if my ratings seem lower that they used to now you know why.


:lmao, could not put it better myself.

Any particular reason for the lower ratings?


----------



## Taroostyles

I dunno, I just got done watching the match and I thought it was pretty good.

Not sure of the rating necessarily but I would think atleast somewhere in the ***'s.


----------



## bstaple12

Just finished watching ROH Driven for the first time and I think it is safe to say that Driven is now my favorite ROH show that i've seen. Granted I have not seen as many ROH shows as most of you guys but I really enjoyed every match and segment even the two squash matches. Great show.


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA Once in A Lifetime*

*CHIKARA Campeonatos de Parejas*
Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli © vs. Darin Corbin & Ryan Cruz ****1/4-****1/2 (Fantastic Match)

Mike Quackenbush vs. Icarus ***1/4

*Handicap Match*
Larry Sweeney & Daizee Haze vs. Eddie Kingston ***1/2

Hallowicked vs. UltraMantis Black ***-***1/4

Gran Akuma vs. Reckless Youth ***1/4

Shane Storm & Jigsaw vs. Crossbones & Rorschach **1/2

*CHIKARA Young Lions Cup*
Arik Cannon © vs. Lance Steel *1/4

El Hijo Ice Cream, Ice Cream Jr. & Hydra vs. Equinox, Solider & Fire Ant **3/4​


----------



## T-C

McQueen said:


> Ok so I watched the Kurt Angle vs Yuji Nagata "Fake IWGP" belt match from the dome, quick run-down on the match.
> 
> Both guys come out, Crowd is 100% pro Nagata. They start off with some strikes (nagata is noticbly holding back a bit) then proceed to belly to belly each other a couple times. They then start to get into some pretty basic chain wrestling which culminates in a long and non-exciting figure four spot where Nagata is trying to escape the hold, at least the crowd is behind him. Angle is getting almost no reaction and it's rather funny actually, anyways Nagata makes it too the ropes and the hold is broken. Kurt works the leg some more but goes for the dreaded ankle lock a little too early and nagata escapes and places Angle in an armbar. Now were talking because Nagata starts going into overdrive with his "I'm gonna shit out a block of ice" facial expressions, good stuff. Kurt eventually gets out and its time for him to get kicked a few times, but then more suplexes! Nagata locks in the crossface but now it's time for the multiple Ankle Lock/Crossface reversals. At this point both guys pretty much start running through the motions with there signature moves. They start hitting each other again to soften each other up, eventually Nagata takes down angle again with another belly to belly and set ups for what looks to be a buzzsaw kick but angle catches the leg and we get one last ankle lock before Nagata taps.
> 
> Not really much story behind this other than Nagata obviously wants New Japan's property back, and Angle continuing to think he's still great. Pretty uninspired match but the crowd was firmly behind Nagata which helped, sadly it just seemed like these guys were going through the motions when this really could have had a big match feel. Not exactly a bad match, but not good either and was in a lot of parts on the dull side. - ** 1/2
> 
> Oh and just to clarify i'm getting tougher on rating shit this year, so from now on if my ratings seem lower that they used to now you know why.


I actually brought myself to watch that too man.

And yea I agree with pretty much everythng you said. Just a mediocre match. Not entertainingly good or entertainingly bad, just really average.

I mark hard for Nagata's surprise hard buttsecks faces. Angle is just shit now.


----------



## ROH

*ROH: Chaos at The Cow Palace*

1. Chris Hero vs. Human Tornado - ****1/2* (Perfect opener, Tornado is growing on me)

2. Roderick Strong vs. Claudio Castagnoli (FIP Heavyweight Title Match) - ***** (Took too long to get going and generally slow, still good though)

3. Adam Pearce vs. Karl Anderson - ***1/2* (Solid, unspectacular)

4. Delirious vs. Brent Albright - *Didn't watch* (I really cannot care for this anymore)

5. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards vs. TJ Perkins & Tony Kozina - ***** (A bit messy in places but overall a solid match)

6. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards vs. Necro Butcher & Jimmy Jacobs - ***** (LOL at the empty seats around the 'Palace, fun brawl)

7. Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson (Second Match In The Best of Three Series) - ****3/4* (Would've gotten 4 if the leg work wasn't ignored)

8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Match) - ***** (Good, nothing great. Ended a bit too soon IMO)

*Post match brawl/chaos was awesome.

*Overall Thoughts*: Very fun show. The fans here may have been some of the best ROH has ever had, really hot for 350, very respectful and just generally awesome. No super MOTYCs, but the show flowed well and does have some good stuff in there. 

*Overall Score*: 7/10.


----------



## McQueen

ROH said:


> Any particular reason for the lower ratings?


Just felt I've been rating things too high, I mean I think if I'm gonna rate something over say **** it shouldn't just be "good" it should be pretty fantastic.

Just a personal preferance thing I guess.


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> *CHIKARA Once in A Lifetime*
> 
> *CHIKARA Campeonatos de Parejas*
> Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli © vs. Darin Corbin & Ryan Cruz ****1/4-****1/2 (Fantastic Match)
> 
> Mike Quackenbush vs. Icarus ***1/4
> 
> *Handicap Match*
> Larry Sweeney & Daizee Haze vs. Eddie Kingston ***1/2
> 
> Hallowicked vs. UltraMantis Black ***-***1/4
> 
> Gran Akuma vs. Reckless Youth ***1/4
> 
> Shane Storm & Jigsaw vs. Crossbones & Rorschach **1/2
> 
> *CHIKARA Young Lions Cup*
> Arik Cannon © vs. Lance Steel *1/4
> 
> El Hijo Ice Cream, Ice Cream Jr. & Hydra vs. Equinox, Solider & Fire Ant **3/4​


I was thinking of buying this show. After those ratings it really might have just persuaded me.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Survival Of The Fittest 2007*

Roderick Strong vs. Brent Albright - ***

Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson - **1/2

Rocky Romero vs. T.J. Perkins - **

Delirious vs. Austin Aries - ***1/2 (Best Delirious match i've seen in a while)

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Davey Richards - ***

Nigel McGuiness vs. Bryan Danielson - ****

Shane Hagadorn vs. Human Tornado vs. Tony Kozina - *3/4

*Non-Title Street Fight*
Jimmy Jacobs and Necro Butchr vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe - ***1/4

Survival Of The Fittest Finals - ***3/4 (Chris is indeed awesome)

*Overall* - Enjoyable show, enjoyed it alot more then expected.

*ROH Chaos At The Cow Palace*

Chris Hero vs. Human Tornado - ***1/4 (Only 2 matches in and i'm really enjoying Tornado in ROH)

*FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Roderick Strong vs. Claudio Castagnoli - *** (Could of been alot better IMO)

Adam Pearce vs. Karl Anderson - **1/2

Delirious vs. Brent Albright - **3/4

Davey Richards and Rocky Romero vs. T.J. Perkins and Tony Kozina - *** (Better then expected, Wouldn't mind seeing more T.J. in ROH)

Davey Richards and Rocky Romero vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Necro Butcher - ***1/2 (Fun brawl)

*Match Two In The Best Of Three Series*
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries - **** (Not as good as the match from Honor Nation but still good)

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Jay Briscoe - ***1/2 (Exactly what i expected)

*Overall* - Again another enjoyable show. As ROH said for only being 350 fans, they were great and very respectful.​


----------



## vivalabrave

FINAL BATTLE 2005
Jimmy Rave vs. Milano Collection AT --- ***1/4
Colt Cabana vs. Azrieal --- **
Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Pure Title Match) --- ***
Steve Corino vs. Alex Shelley --- *1/2
Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Lethal vs. BJ Whitmer (Four Corner Survival) --- ***1/2
Ricky Reyes vs. Davey Andrews --- ¼*
Rinauro/Mamaluke vs. Aries/Strong (ROH Tag Team Title Match) --- ***3/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji (ROH World Title Match) --- ***3/4
KENTA vs. Low Ki (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match) --- ****3/4


----------



## McQueen

Mystery, I've been watching the 1st night of IWC A Call to Arms 4 and yeah you can start getting mad at yourself for not going now. Been a REAL good show so far.

Might have a review up later.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I just got home from the Poconos, did everyone miss me? lol Anyways my three DVD's came, but I'm not going to watch them until tommorow or later in the week.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Mystery, I've been watching the 1st night of IWC A Call to Arms 4 and yeah you can start getting mad at yourself for not going now. Been a REAL good show so far.
> 
> Might have a review up later.


Ah fuck. If only I had a weight machine....


----------



## Blasko

-Mystery- said:


> Ah fuck. If only I had a weight machine....


Make sure to plant a bible near your body.


----------



## bstaple12

Don't forget the booze. Mcqueen, where can you buy that show?

Edit: Nevermind found it. Ratings would be awesome.


----------



## vivalabrave

NJPW 04/01/08
TNA vs. NJPW
Styles/Cage/Williams vs. Milano Collection AT/Minoru/Devitt --- ***
Wataru Inoue vs. Christopher Daniels (IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title) --- **3/4 (Wow no beard for Daniels)
Abyss vs. Manabu Nakanishi --- *3/4 (short hardcore garbage)
Tanaka/Takaiwa/Yoshie/Takemura vs. Iizuka/Kanemoto/Tiger Mask/Taguchi --- **1/2
Makabe/Yano vs. Team 3D --- **
Jado/Gedo/TARU/Kondo/YASSHI vs. Fujinami/Choshu/Chono/Liger/AKIRA --- ** (way too short)
Hirooki Gotoh vs. Great Muta --- **1/4 (a little dissapointing)
Bernard/Tomko vs. Steiner Brothers (IWGP Tag Team Titles) --- *1/4
Kurt Angle vs. Yuji Nagata --- ***1/2 (I might overate this but I dug it.)
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Heavyweight Title) --- ****1/4 (early MOTYC)

You can find the show on pages 1 and 2 of this Youtube profile:
http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=hkkane2004


----------



## watts63

*NJPW Wrestle Kingdom II*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura ****


----------



## Blasko

I'd wreak that.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Man Up*

Four Corner Survival (McGuinness Vs Marufuji Vs Hero Vs Castagnoli) - ***
*Best Of 3 Series (NRC VS The Resilience)*
Rocky Romero Vs Matt Cross - DUD (NRC 1 - Resilience 0)
Austin Aries Vs Davey Richards - **1/2 (NRC 1 - Resilience 1)
Roderick Strong Vs Erick Stevens - ***1/4 (NRC 2 - Resilience 1)
*ROH World Title Match* Takeshi Morishima Vs Bryan Danielson - ***1/4
*ROH Tag Title Match* Ladder Match - Briscoe Bros. Vs Kevin Steen & El Generico - ****1/2 (One word - Awesome)

Mitch Franklin Vs Alex "Sugarfoot" Payne - **
Daizee Haze & Amazing Kong Vs Sara Del Rey & Lacey - Didn't Watch
Hangmen Thr3e (Whitmer & Albright) Vs YRR (King & Rance) - DUD
Irish Airborne & Jack Evans Vs AOTF (Jacobs, Black, & Butcher) - ** (It would have been better if it was just Evans Vs Black like it was at the start of the match)
Matt Sydal Vs Delirious - ***

Overall - It was an alright show, not a lot of great matches besides the Ladder Match. The AOTF's debut was awesome.


----------



## Platt

new video wire http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzGvpDQvlBY


----------



## T-C

-Blasko- said:


> I'd wreak that.


That's hawt. I'd superman dem hoes fo sho.

I miss the Briscoes as tag champs already. No jokes.


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA Young Lions Cup V Night Three*

*Finals; CHIKARA Young Lions Cup*
Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet ***1/4

*Battle of Young Lions Cup Winners*
Larry Sweeney, Arik Cannon & Max Boyer vs. Jigsaw, Hallowicked & Shane Storm ** (What A Bust But Sweeney Took Some Sick Ass Kicks in The Head)

Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Cheech & Cloudy ***1/2

Solider & Fire Ant vs. Ruckus & Sabian ***1/4-***1/2 (LOL At Sabian Getting Pissed Off At A Fake Cop; Colony Should Never Attack Anyone From Behind Ever Again)

Mike Quackenbush vs. Shayne Hawke ***1/2

Mitch Ryder vs. Lince Dorado **3/4 (Great Pre-Match Promo By Ryder)

Darin Corbin & Ryan Cruz vs. Colin & Jimmy Olsen ***1/4 (This…is…Awe…some LMAO)

Amigo Suzuki vs. Billy Roc **3/4

UltraMantis Black, Crossbones & Hydra vs. Moscow, Player Uno & Super Xtermo **1/4-**1/2

Gran Akuma & Icarus vs. El Hijo Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr. **1/4​


----------



## Rated Y2J

Today I got my Man Up, Driven and Sweet N Sour Inc. shirt come through the post . I've watched Driven already and it's quality, I didn't dislike one match on there really, apart from Albright vs. Pelle.



Platt said:


> new video wire http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzGvpDQvlBY


Cheers, now going to watch that.


----------



## -GP-

Man Up came in today. Same rubbish cardboard double disk thingy as the others. Anyone got any tips to protect the damn thing?


----------



## Platt

cp_punk said:


> Man Up came in today. Same rubbish cardboard double disk thingy as the others. Anyone got any tips to protect the damn thing?


Nope ROH have never replied to my email about the Driven case that arrived in pieces.


----------



## vivalabrave

SUPERCARD OF HONOR
Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious vs. Flash Flanagan vs. Shane Hagadorn --- *1/2
Rave/Shelley vs. Castagnoli/Yang --- **3/4
Ace Steel vs. Chad Collyer --- *3/4
Styles/Sydal vs. Aries/Evans --- ****1/4
Do Fixer vs. Blood Generation --- *****
MsChif vs. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Danger vs. Haze vs. Lacey vs. Rain --- **3/4
Homicide vs. Mitch Franklin --- ¼*
Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Jacobs --- ***1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong --- ****3/4 (I feel this match is much better than their Vendetta match. I was very close to giving it ***** but I just couldn't.)
FIP Bonus Match: Jerrelle Clark vs. Erick Stevens --- **


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Manhattan Mayhem II*

Matt Cross & Erick Stevens vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw - ****
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Mitch Franklin - DUD (Mitch Franklin in my eyes is really improving greatly)
BJ Whitmer, Adam Pearce, & Brent Albright vs. Delirious, Nigel McGuinness, & Pelle Primeau - **
Davey Richards vs. PAC - **
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans - ***
Ruckus vs. Eddie Edwards - **
Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2
*ROH World Title Match* Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/2
*World Tag Team Title- 2 Out Of 3 Falls* Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ****1/4

Overall - It was a great show, only a couple of matches were meh, after watching the Briscoe Bros. Vs Steen & Generico I'm wondering why the fuck did Gabe never make the Briscoes drop the belts to Steen & Generico or at least let them get the 1st fall against them instead of the NRC...


----------



## .Skittles.

My ROH dvd's came today  Woop they should keep me distracted from the ROH Store for a while ;
Joe vs Punk II, The 100th Show, Reborn Again, This Means War II, FYF Liverpool and FYF Philly.

*puts first disc in*


----------



## GenerationNeXt

.Skittles. said:


> My ROH dvd's came today  Woop they should keep me distracted from the ROH Store for a while ;
> Joe vs Punk II, The 100th Show, Reborn Again, This Means War II, FYF Liverpool and FYF Philly.
> 
> *puts first disc in*


Skittles, you might as well just skip to the Alex Shelley Vs Jimmy Jacobs match and then watch Joe Vs Punk. Joe Vs Punk 2 is only worth those two matches lol


----------



## Spartanlax

I want to reinforce that Glory By Honor VI Night 2 is my favorite ROH show ever, bar none. I've watched it all the way through almost 10 times now, SO much fun, and so awesome.


----------



## bstaple12

Damn, is it that good?


----------



## Spartanlax

Yes, it is THAT good. Tons of variety, great/fun matches, etc. I just can't stop watching the disc, no joke. I've watched Briscoes/AOTF, Hero/Generico, and Misawa/KENTA about ten times each. It's insane...I've yet to watch like 10 other wrestling DVDs I have lying around haha.


----------



## peep4life

Spartanlax said:


> Yes, it is THAT good. Tons of variety, great/fun matches, etc. I just can't stop watching the disc, no joke. I've watched Briscoes/AOTF, Hero/Generico, and Misawa/KENTA about ten times each. It's insane...I've yet to watch like 10 other wrestling DVDs I have lying around haha.


Now I can't wait for my order to come in. I was at the show, though I missed Hero/Generico because I was still in line, the show was awesome live and by the sound of things its just as good on DVD.


----------



## Spartanlax

Yeah I heard the line was insane...I got in 20 minutes before the show started and the long was long then, I can't believe it got even longer while I was inside! Blasko didn't get in until the Claudio/Marafuji match I think.


----------



## KingKicks

Spartanlax said:


> Yes, it is THAT good. Tons of variety, great/fun matches, etc. I just can't stop watching the disc, no joke. I've watched Briscoes/AOTF, Hero/Generico, and Misawa/KENTA about ten times each. It's insane...I've yet to watch like 10 other wrestling DVDs I have lying around haha.


That's something i really loved about the show live, so much variety.

Comedy, hardcore, hard hitting, high flying, technical. 

Something for everybody.


----------



## watts63

*AAW Rise of The Machine Guns*

*TLC Match*
Shane Hollister & Bryce Benjamin vs. Dash & Tweek Phoenix ***1/2 (Hollister/Benjamin: Like To See Those Two Get A Shot in ROH/PWG)

Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries ***1/4

Darin Corbin & Ryan Cruz vs. Eric Priest & M-Dogg 20 **1/2

Arik Cannon vs. Danny Daniels **3/4

*AAW Tag Team Championship*
Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley © vs. Christian York & Joey Mercury ** (One Word: Bust; Mercury & York Was Just Awful Together)

Krotch vs. Silas Young **1/2

*#1 Contender’s Match*
Truth Martini & N8 Mattson vs. Chris Able & Caden Ames vs. Tyme Paige & Charlie Manson Jr. vs. Conrad Kennedy III & Trik Davis *** (Fun Match But Manson Was Botching All Over The Place)

Skullkrusher vs. Brandon Blaze *1/4-*1/2 (WTF Joey Eastman Was Wearing?)

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Dan Lawrence **-**1/4​


----------



## Blasko

Spartanlax said:


> Yeah I heard the line was insane...I got in 20 minutes before the show started and the long was long then, I can't believe it got even longer while I was inside! Blasko didn't get in until the Claudio/Marafuji match I think.


 THe line was pretty bad. I got in mid Nigel promo. 

Also, the idiots on line who were chanting "ROH", "ECW" and "FUCK JOHN CENA" weren't helping.


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA Bruised*

*CHIKARA Campeonatos de Parejas*
Icarus & Chuck Taylor © vs. Hallowicked & Delirious ***3/4 (LOL At Bryce Dragging Chuck Out To The Ring)

*THE Rematch*
Eddie Kingston vs. Tim Donst II ***1/2

*NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
Mike Quackenbush © vs. Lince Dorado *1/2 (DAMN! That Match Was Looking Very Good; DAMN YOU RYDER & CHUCK!)

Mitch Ryder vs. Equinox ***

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chuck Taylor ***

Worker, Solider & Fire Ant vs. Brodie Lee, Colin & Jimmy Olsen ***-***1/4

Cheech & Cloudy vs. Amasis & Ophidian ***1/4

Jigsaw vs. Dragon Yuki **1/4 (LOL At Quackenbush “Shooting” on American Airlines)

UltraMantis Black, Crossbones & Hydra vs. Dragon Dragon, USApe & MosCow **1/2​


----------



## Obfuscation

I got enough money for 3 Chikara DVDs. Was aiming for 3 more shows from 07, top choices plz.

Everything except..

~Rey De Voladores
~Aniversario?
~YLC V Night 3
~Maximum Overdraft
~Internation Invaders Weekend


----------



## Spartanlax

^Same goes for me, except all I have is Anniversario? and Maximum Overdraft. I've already seen Kingston/Donst I and II, so if that's THE reason to get a show, please exclude said show from the list.


----------



## Obfuscation

Kingston/Donst II calls my named for Bruised in all honesty. I heard it was better than I.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> Kingston/Donst II calls my named for Bruised in all honesty. I heard it was better than I.


I need to see that match then lol I loved Kingston VS Donst I, Backfist to teh futurez ftw!


----------



## Obfuscation

GenerationNeXt said:


> I need to see that match then lol I loved Kingston VS Donst I, Backfist to teh futurez ftw!


Totally crushes Donst's awesome comeback. ***1/2. Awesome match.


----------



## Spartanlax

Kingston vs Donst II, to me, is ***3/4, borderline ****. I didn't like the first as much as everyone, I'd say it was like ***, mabes ***1/4. The sequel though, wow, I LOVED that. Especially when Kingston brings him back up, yells "Now we're gonna play...now we're gonna..." and halfway through the second sentence he just KILLS Donst with a lariat. I showed that clip to all my friends, they loved it, haha.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

If someone uploads the match on here I will be their bitch......I'm dead serious :side:


----------



## Obfuscation

Spartanlax said:


> Kingston vs Donst II, to me, is ***3/4, borderline ****. I didn't like the first as much as everyone, I'd say it was like ***, mabes ***1/4. The sequel though, wow, I LOVED that. Especially when Kingston brings him back up, yells "Now we're gonna play...now we're gonna..." and halfway through the second sentence he just KILLS Donst with a lariat. I showed that clip to all my friends, they loved it, haha.


If you got a way to show me that clip, do so now plz. 

I marked when Donst pinned Kingston in the 6 man at BOWCCL. Glad he managed to pin him in 07.


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt said:


> If someone uploads the match on here I will be their bitch......I'm dead serious :side:


I posted the Kingston/Donst I match like last month I think. It may need to go back a couple of pages to find it.

Also I liked one better than two.

*CHIKARA New Star Navigation*

*Grudge Match; Rookies Wins Series 5-2*
Lince Dorado vs. Mitch Ryder **3/4

*The Feel-Good Rematch of The Year*
Cheech & Cloudy vs. Colin & Jimmy Olsen ***1/2

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Larry Sweeney ***1/4

*Rookies Lead 3-2*
Dragon Yuki vs. Fire Ant *3/4-**

*CHIKARA Young Lions Cup; Series Tied 2-2*
Chuck Taylor © vs. Helios ***-***1/4 (LMAO Taylor Going Apeshit Thinking Helios is Ricochet)

*Rookies Lead 2-1*
Hallowicked & Delirious vs. Amasis & Ophidian ***1/4

*Rookies Lead 2-0*
Brodie Lee vs. Worker Ant **

*Rookies Lead 1-0*
Icarus vs. Tim Donst ***1/2-***3/4 (Fucking Loved It; They Seriously Need To Feud)

Crossbones vs. Solider Ant **1/4

UltraMantis Black & Shane Storm vs. Hydra & Jigsaw **1/4 (LOL AT Fingerpoke of Doom II; Black & Hydra Are Awesome Together)​


----------



## vivalabrave

DEATH BEFORE DISHONOR III
Jacobs/Whitmer vs. Rave/Eddie (ROH Tag Team Titles) --- **1/2
Carnage Crew vs. Ring Crew Express (Anything Goes) --- *1/2
Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana (ROH Pure Title) --- **3/4
AJ Styles vs. Petey Williams --- **3/4
Strong/Evans vs. Deranged/Izzy --- **1/2
Gibson vs. Homicide vs. McGuinness vs. Azrieal --- ***1/4
Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal --- ***1/4
Austin Aries vs. CM Punk (ROH World Title) --- ****1/2
FIP Bonus Match: James Gibson vs. CM Punk- ***


----------



## Sephiroth

love it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt0aOhV-9ro


----------



## watts63

Sephiroth said:


> love it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt0aOhV-9ro


I'm glad you liked it because I made it. Chuck Taylor rules!


----------



## -GP-

Spartanlax said:


> Kingston vs Donst II, to me, is ***3/4, borderline ****. I didn't like the first as much as everyone, I'd say it was like ***, mabes ***1/4. The sequel though, wow, I LOVED that. Especially when Kingston brings him back up, yells "Now we're gonna play...now we're gonna..." and halfway through the second sentence he just KILLS Donst with a lariat. I showed that clip to all my friends, they loved it, haha.


No sir, the best bit is after King goes after the fan, comes back in the ring and throws the mother of all headbutts (which Donst offcourse sells like a champ) that damn near echoes through the building. 
Everyone goes "oooohhhh!!", and the match never looks back. Mid-sentence lariat is a close second though.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Glory By Honor VI Night Two*

Chris Hero vs. El Generico - ***1/2 (Very Fun Opener)

BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen and Delirious - **3/4

Austin Aries vs. Shane Hagadorn - 3/4*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ****

Tyler Black vs. Alex Payne - DUD

Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/4-****1/2 (The atmosphere for this live was incredible)

No Remorse Corps vs. Vulture Squad - ***1/2

Chris Hero vs. Austin Aries - ***1/2-***3/4

*GHC Heavyweight Title Match*
Mitsuharu Misawa vs. KENTA - ****-****1/4 (Being there live made this 1 of my personal favorite matches ever)

*No DQ for the ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Necro Butcher - ***3/4-****

*Overall* - Maybe my favorite ROH show of all time, i loved it just as much on DVD as i did live.​


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA The Battle of Who Could Care Less*

Eddie Kingston, Sabian & Joker vs. Tim Donst, Delirious & Hallowicked ***3/4

*CHIKARA Young Lions Cup*
Helios © vs. Hydra ¾*

Claudio Castagnoli & Equinox vs. Chris Hero & Shayne Hawke ***-***1/4

Larry Sweeney, Mitch Ryder & Robbie Ellis vs. Jigsaw, El Hijo Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr. **3/4

MIYAWAKI vs. UltraMantis Black **1/4

Lince Dorado & El Pantera vs. Colin & Jimmy Olsen ***

Passion Hasegawa vs. Brodie Lee *1/2 (Lee is Fucking Awesome lol)

Sara Del Rey vs. Portia Perez *1/2

Chuck Taylor vs. Shane Storm **3/4

Mike Quackenbush, Worker, Solider & Fire Ant vs. Gran Akuma, Icarus, Amasis & Ophidian ***1/4​


----------



## ROH

What I didn't like about Donst/King 2 was the finish. I guess it proved Donst couldn't match King with strikes (which was what he was trying to do the whole match), but it came too out of nowhere and didn't fit the match like TEH BACKFIST for the first. Still an awesome match.

My fav thing about the first is proably that i went in with ZERO expectations and came out loving it to death and such. It's only ***1/4 because it's an extended squash, but it's done so perfectly that it has to be the best squash ever.

And yeah Watts, Donst/Icarus should feud. Awesome match at NSN, Icarus was really on fire that weekend IMO.


----------



## watts63

ROH said:


> And yeah Watts, Donst/Icarus should feud. Awesome match at NSN, Icarus was really on fire that weekend IMO.


Yeah Icarus was definetly better than normal that weekend. Icarus/Donst was very underrated by the fact that it was overshadowed by Kingston/Donst II (which is not better than Icarus/Donst in my opinion). Also when Hallowicked did his FIGHTING SPIRIT~! On Bruised, was that the first time it happened in CHIKARA?


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> Also when Hallowicked did his FIGHTING SPIRIT~! On Bruised, was that the first time it happened in CHIKARA?


The Fighting Spritz isn't very popular among the students, but I think I've seen Icarus do it before (YLC3N3 vs Storm comes to mind) and Quack has used it in some singles matches.

The Japanese dudes that come (I'm looking at you, MIYAWAKI) do it a bit, too.

And sorry for the late reply, this internet connection FUCKING SUCKS!


----------



## bstaple12

Just curious if anyone has seen the RF video Face Off Shoot with Honky Tonk Man and Raven and is it worth my money?


----------



## T-C

bstaple12 said:


> Just curious if anyone has seen the RF video Face Off Shoot with Honky Tonk Man and Raven and is it worth my money?


It is so totally worth the money.

Was the shoot of the year in my opinion. Entertaining from start to finish.

Honky = MANY BUYZ.


----------



## Platt

Coming to a ROH store near you soon


----------



## JD13

What about You shoot wiyh Honky, has anyone seen that?


----------



## T-C

JD13 said:


> What about You shoot wiyh Honky, has anyone seen that?


I've got it.

Fan-fucking-tastic.

Anytime you have Honky shoot it is great. It is especially great when guys send in video questions whilst in their gimmick. Greatness.


----------



## bstaple12

What about the Outsiders shoot from RF? RF Video has so many shoots I want to buy.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Watched Infinity 75. Bad news for some people here who were looking forward to it, neither Aries vs. Doi nor Aries vs. CIMA was aired. The only things that made it were the semi-finals, the finals, CIMA-Fujii, Susumu-Yoshino, and Hulk-Saito (AWESOME). It's a good episode, but nothing up to some of the great recent stuff (73).


----------



## Platt

New Shimmer merch coming soon



DP On Shimmer boards said:


> We've got several new SHIMMER merchandise items coming out during the next few weeks. I'll avoid giving specific dates for when each will be released, just in case for whatever reason there might be a slight delay, but they will all be available shortly.
> 
> Much like we did with Volumes 11 & 12, which featured the SHIMMER Title Tournament, we will be releasing both Volumes 13 & 14 at www.ROHwrestling.com on the same day. We're doing so in an effort to "get caught up" more quickly on DVDs that have already been filmed but have yet to be released, and also to make it more convenient for those of you who plan on ordering both (this way you won't have to pay for shipping twice).
> 
> Both Volumes 13 & 14 are finished and are in replication. I just got done screening the final edit of Volume 14, which was the DVD filmed at the Citrus County Auditorium in Inverness, FL, and I've got to say that this is personally one of my favorite DVDs we've ever produced. Every match on this show made a contribution in its own way. The show featured several rematches (Danger/Rogers in a 2 out of 3 falls match, Kong vs. Roxx in a rematch from Volume 5, and of course the main event/rematch from the tournament finals of Lacey vs. Del Rey), plus the first SHIMMER meeting of MsChif vs. Daizee Haze, and a very amusing Rain vs. Cheerleader Melissa match. Plus Daffney made her first appearance as a wrestler. Overall, it's just one of the DVD releases in the series that I am most pleased with.
> 
> In addition to the two new DVD releases coming up, we've also just put the finishing touches on the 2005-2007 SHIMMER Roster Album. Many of you have requested for additional merchandise and collector's items to be available from SHIMMER to go along with our DVD series, and I'm really happy with how the Roster Album turned out.
> 
> For those of you who have received our promotional flyers in the past, which were printed in full color on glossy cardstock, the Roster Album is being printed the same way, on the same glossy cardstock as the flyers. Just imagine full size pages worth of that high quality material, in booklet form, and that's the Roster Album. It's eight full size pages, featuring profiles on all of the 37 wrestlers who have competed in SHIMMER from Volumes 1 to 16, with all of their stats, signature moves, list of which DVDs they appeared on, etc. This is going to be something that every SHIMMER fan is going to want in their collection, and will make for an excellent item to collect autographs in.
> 
> Below is a preview of the cover of the Roster Album. Keep your eyes peeled here at www.SHIMMERwrestling.com during the coming weeks for announcements concerning the release of all of these merchandise items.


Can't wait for the new shows will probably pick up the roster album aswell.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*FIP Battle of The Belts​​*
Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave - **

Jay Briscoe vs. Larry Sweeney - **1/2

Shingo vs. Erick Stevens - **1/4

Delirious vs. Mark Briscoe - DUD

Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe - ***

Delirious vs. Erick Stevens - **1/4

The YRR (Sal Rinauro, Kenny King & Chasyn Rance) vs. Jerrelle Clark, Seth Delay & Kory Chavis - **1/2

Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens - ****/****1/4​
Overall - A weak show, wish there were more people instead of it being an 8 man tournament. Only match worth watching was Strong Vs Stevens which just made me even a more bigger fan of Erick Stevens.


----------



## JD13

Thats the match which confirmed for me that Stevens was in fact awesome. I gave it a flat **** if i remember correctly.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I heard a lot of good things about the match and that was the only reason I bought the show, I'm glad that I wasn't dissapointed.


----------



## Obfuscation

I got enough money for 3 Chikara DVDs. Was aiming for 3 more shows from 07, top choices plz.

Everything except..

~Rey De Voladores
~Aniversario?
~YLC V Night 3
~Maximum Overdraft
~Internation Invaders Weekend

Was thinking of Chapter 11, Solid Perils & Bruised, but should I get something other than those? NSN sounds really good and I will kill for one of Icarus' strong proformances.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> I got enough money for 3 Chikara DVDs. Was aiming for 3 more shows from 07, top choices plz.
> 
> Everything except..
> 
> ~Rey De Voladores
> ~Aniversario?
> ~YLC V Night 3
> ~Maximum Overdraft
> ~Internation Invaders Weekend
> 
> Was thinking of Chapter 11, Solid Perils & Bruised, but should I get something other than those? NSN sounds really good and I will kill for one of Icarus' strong proformances.


I was thinking about buying NFL Tour with some cash I got left over, but decided not to because i'm still dying to watch some more indy shows. So can anyone give me some Chikara suggestions like Hailsabin?


----------



## Obfuscation

Dylan I still say get Young Lions Cup V Night 3. LOVE that show. Card of the year *one of the contenders* Top to bottom fun and awesome.

The Trios match with The Order vs Uno/Moscow/Xtremo stole my heart, sooo fun.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

So now that we are in the year 2008, when will ROH start putting some '07 shows in the big ten sale??? I'm looking forward to watching some shows that might not be worth $20 but $10 would be okay. 

also why wasn't Dedicated that good a show?? I mean how can the Briscoes/Aries & Strong 2 out of 3 be bad???


----------



## Obfuscation

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> So now that we are in the year 2008, when will ROH start putting some '07 shows in the big ten sale??? I'm looking forward to watching some shows that might not be worth $20 but $10 would be okay.
> 
> *also why wasn't Dedicated that good a show?? I mean how can the Briscoes/Aries & Strong 2 out of 3 be bad???*


Beating them 2 Falls to 0 is pretty drab.


----------



## vivalabrave

BETTER THAN OUR BEST
Evans vs. Steel vs. Sydal vs. Jake Crist vs. Dave Christ vs. Jacobs (Six Man Mayhem) --- ***1/4
Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious --- *3/4
Rave, Shelley, & Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid, Horiguchi, & Saito --- ****
AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang --- ***3/4
Aries/Strong vs. CIMA/Doi (ROH Tag Team Titles) --- ****1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm (ROH World Title) --- ****1/4
Homicide vs. Colt Cabana (Street Fight) --- ****


----------



## LegendofBaseball

Which ROH farewell show's better...

Punk: the Final Chapter 

or

Good Times, Great Memories

? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Sephiroth

LegendofBaseball said:


> Which ROH farewell show's better...
> 
> Punk: the Final Chapter
> 
> or
> 
> Good Times, Great Memories
> 
> ? ? ? ? ?


Good Times, Great Memories is a better show, but Punk's farewell is the better. a LOT better. arguably the best farewell besides London's.

edit: hey Puro fans, i re-upped Nakajima vs. Sabin and posted it in the Other Media section. if you haven't seen it yet, download it now.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-media/389392-ajpw-8-26-07-nakajima-vs-sabin-re-upped.html


----------



## vivalabrave

LegendofBaseball said:


> Which ROH farewell show's better...
> 
> Punk: the Final Chapter
> 
> or
> 
> Good Times, Great Memories
> 
> ? ? ? ? ?


A lot of people feel GT,GM is one of the best ROH shows ever (It's in my top 10). Haven't seen P:TFC, although I have it around here somewhere...


----------



## ROH

Hailsabin said:


> I got enough money for 3 Chikara DVDs. Was aiming for 3 more shows from 07, top choices plz.
> 
> Everything except..
> 
> ~Rey De Voladores
> ~Aniversario?
> ~YLC V Night 3
> ~Maximum Overdraft
> ~Internation Invaders Weekend
> 
> Was thinking of Chapter 11, Solid Perils & Bruised, but should I get something other than those? NSN sounds really good and I will kill for one of Icarus' strong proformances.


Sordid Perils and Bruised definitley. Chap 11 is a lil' better than NSN, then again NSN did have Icarus/Donst. Your call.


----------



## Platt

Can anyone tell me the top 6 FIP shows from this list please

Emergence
Fallout: Night 1
Fallout: Night 2
Florida Rumble 04
New Year's Classic
Unfinished Business
New Dawn Rising
Dangerous Intentions
Big Year One Bash Night 1
Big Year One Bash Night 2
X-Factor
Fallout 2005
Strength In Numbers
Evening The Odds 2005 & Attack of the Masked Fippers
Florida Rumble 2005 & New Year's Classic 2006
Strong Vs. Evans
Chasing The Dragon
Heatstroke '06 Night 1
Heatstroke ’06 Night 2
Second Year Spectacular Night 1
Second Year Spectacular Night 2
Fallout 2006
Southern Justice
All Or Nothing
Evening The Odds
Cage of Pain
Florida Rumble 2006
Battle Of The Belts
International Impact Phase 1
International Impact Phase 2
Stronger Than Ever
Melbourne Meltdown


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt, anything recent is what I'd go with. I'd say everything from Cage of Pain to Stronger Than Ever.


----------



## Platt

Cover for the new show


----------



## ROH

^ I could have sworn Davey was in another match that show. Also, that song sucks!


----------



## -Mystery-

ROH said:


> ^ I could have sworn Davey was in another match that show. Also, that song sucks!


He wrestled in a PPV taped match.


----------



## Blasko

ROH said:


> ^ I could have sworn Davey was in another match that show. Also, that song sucks!


 I actually like that song. 

Jerk.


----------



## Claymore

Platt said:


> Can anyone tell me the top 6 FIP shows from this list please
> 
> Emergence
> Fallout: Night 1
> Fallout: Night 2
> Florida Rumble 04
> New Year's Classic
> Unfinished Business
> New Dawn Rising
> Dangerous Intentions
> Big Year One Bash Night 1
> Big Year One Bash Night 2
> X-Factor
> Fallout 2005
> Strength In Numbers
> Evening The Odds 2005 & Attack of the Masked Fippers
> Florida Rumble 2005 & New Year's Classic 2006
> Strong Vs. Evans
> Chasing The Dragon
> Heatstroke '06 Night 1
> Heatstroke ’06 Night 2
> Second Year Spectacular Night 1
> Second Year Spectacular Night 2
> Fallout 2006
> Southern Justice
> All Or Nothing
> Evening The Odds
> Cage of Pain
> Florida Rumble 2006
> Battle Of The Belts
> International Impact Phase 1
> International Impact Phase 2
> Stronger Than Ever
> Melbourne Meltdown


If you are looking to pick up the Cage of Pain for said match then don't. The match is horrible, however the undercard is not too bad. But as I said, if you want the DVD to see the Cage of Pain avoided this DVD.


----------



## Princess Xtyne

what would you guys suggest to be a better buy?

Death Before Dishonor V

or

Glory By Honor VI

I'm torn between the two weekends


----------



## Sephiroth

Canadian_Xtyne said:


> what would you guys suggest to be a better buy?
> 
> Death Before Dishonor V
> 
> or
> 
> Glory By Honor VI
> 
> I'm torn between the two weekends


i've only seen DBD V weekend, but from the mixed reviews of GbH VI compared to the universal praise for DBD V weekend...i'd say DBD V weekend.

wait till someone who has seen both weighs in though. oh and Glory by Honor VI weekend has the Misawa matches so those are historic shows.


----------



## KingKicks

Canadian_Xtyne said:


> what would you guys suggest to be a better buy?
> 
> Death Before Dishonor V
> 
> or
> 
> Glory By Honor VI
> 
> I'm torn between the two weekends


I prefer Glory By Honor VI Night 2 over both nights of Death Before Dishonor but out of the two weekends i think DBD was better overall.


----------



## Blasko

I heard better things about DBD then GBH.


----------



## Platt

New sale is up



> FAN APPRECIATION SALE- TAKE 33% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> Ring of Honor would like to thank all of the fans who supported us during 2007 with a BIG sale to kickoff 2008. Act now to save 33% off your next order. That's right, you can save almost one third off your total purchase at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> As always our percent off sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. Save 33% off all orders with no minimum purchase. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events in the U.S.
> 
> To redeem your 33% Off Coupon on all orders just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: rohfan into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Please be aware that is you are ordering any preorder DVD's that your entire order will not ship until ALL items are in stock. If the order contains multiple preorder DVD's then the order will not ship until the last preorder item has arrived. Scheduled release dates for all preorder items are listed under their description.
> 
> Sale ends Wednesday, January 16th at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above and enter the code in the appropriate section.
> 
> NEW RELEASES!!!
> 
> The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Reckless Abandon- Dayton, OH 11/30/07 (DVD)
> 
> The Briscoes vs. Evans & Ruckus vs. Jacobs & Black vs. Albright & Whitmer in a wild Scramble Tag Match; Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries 30 Min. Ironman Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher; Delirious vs. Adam Pearce Falls Count Anywhere Match; plus more.
> 1. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Seth Skyfire
> 2. Delirious vs. Adam Pearce (Falls Count Anywhere Match)
> 3. Chris Hero vs. Jigsaw
> 4. Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher
> 5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Silas Young
> 6. Davey Richards vs. Human Tornado vs. Erick Stevens (Triple Threat Match)
> 7. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries (30 Minute Ironman Match)
> 8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jack Evans & Ruckus vs. BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright vs. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs (Tag Team Scramble Match)
> 
> XPW Class X Presents: XPW TV The Complete Second Season (3 Disc Set)
> 
> ONE SEASON OF XPW TV JUST WASN’T ENOUGH – THE FANS DEMANDED MORE – AND THEY GOT IT!
> 
> FEATURING THE MOST IMPORTANT MATCH IN XPW HISTORY TO THIS POINT:
> XPW WORLD CHAMPION SABU VS. “THE LIVING LEGEND” TERRY FUNK!
> 
> But after the legendary “GO FUNK YOURSELF” event, XPW would not do another live event for nearly 4 months! What could XPW do to keep their TV show interesting? Season 2 would answer that question!
> 
> Packed with the classic XPW characters including Supreme, Kristi Myst, Messiah, Lizzy Borden, White Trash Johnny Webb, Jessica Darlin, Kid Kaos, “Mr. 80’s” Dynamite D, Kronus, Homeless Jimmy, Pogo The Clown, Carlito Montana, Nosawa, Kraq, “The Gigolo” Steve Rizzono, , Tracy Smothers, Mexico’s Most Wanted (Damien 666, Halloween, and Rey Misterio, Sr.), The WSN (Chronic, Bigg Rott, and JN), Uncle Pauly, Rocco & Jocko and more!
> 
> Featuring the BITTER FEUDS and CLASSIC SEGMENTS in XTREME WARS:
> SUPREME w/ KRISTI MYST VS. MESSIAH w/ LIZZY BORDEN including the LEGENDARY KING OF THE DEATHMATCH TITLE MATCH! And TOOL w/ LUIS CYPHER vs. “WHITE TRASH” JOHNNY WEBB w/ JESSICA DARLIN including the famous “Violation of Jessica” vignette.
> 
> PLUS: Some of the GREATEST Rob Black segments in XPW history including “The Doghouse,” “Introducing NC,” and ROB’S PERSONAL “SHOOT” ON PAUL HEYMAN after thing got EXTREME in XPW’s backyard!
> 
> And FINALLY REVEALED: WHY HOMLESS JIMMY IS HOMELESS!
> 
> BONUS FOOTAGE: SINCE SEASON 2 DID NOT CONTAIN MANY ACTUAL WRESTLING MATCHES – WE’VE PACKED THIS DVD SET WITH OVER AN HOUR OF NEVER BEFORE RELEASED MATCHES!
> 
> Before They Were Stars: Rey Misterio Jr. (DVD)
> 
> Rey Misterio, Jr. broke nearly every barrier in pro wrestling when the young Hispanic superstar became wrestling champion of the world! But, long before he would healine for ECW, WCW or WWE, Rey's was honing his craft and sharpening his skills on wrestling shows in the bull rings and small arenas in Mexico. Now, these once lost tapes have been found!
> 
> Featuring encounters with Psicosis, Juventud Guerrera, La Parka, Octagon, Pentagon, Halloween, Damien and more!
> 
> With Spanish commentary by the legendary Konnan (WCW, ECW, TNA) and Larry Rivera (XPW) and English commentary by Kris Kloss (XPW, MTV's WSX), this collection is a MUST HAVE for any fan of "the world's most famous luchadore."
> 
> 
> BUY 3 FIP DVD'S, GET A FREE BEST OF CM PUNK DVD!!!
> 
> FIP has just released a brand new exclusive CM Punk DVD that is available for FREE when you order any (3) Full Impact Pro DVD's at www.rohwrestling.com. THIS DVD IS NOT FOR SALE. Here is the information on the Punk DVD:
> 
> FIP Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Rise Of The New Dawn DVD
> 
> 1. Highlights –Puma vs. Azrieal (New Years Classic – Lakeland, FL – 1.07.05)
> 2. CM Punk vs. Antonio Banks (New Years Classic – Lakeland, FL – 1.07.05)
> 3. Highlights – Homicide vs. James Gibson (FIP Heavyweight Title Match - New Years Classic – Lakeland, FL – 1.07.05)
> 4. Azrieal W/ CM Punk vs. James Gibson (Unfinished Business – Tampa, FL - 1.08.05)
> 5. CM Punk & Azrieal vs. James Gibson & Homicide (Anything Goes Match - Unfinished Business – Tampa, FL – 1.08.05)
> 6. CM Punk vs. Puma (New Dawn Rising – Lakeland, FL – 2.11.05)
> 7. CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson (Dangerous Intentions – Sebring, FL – 2.12.05)
> 8. Highlights – Rocky Romero vs. Homicide (FIP Heavyweight Title Match - Dangerous Intentions – Sebring, FL – 2.12.05)
> 9. Highlights – Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (With Malice – Lakeland, FL – 3.25.05)
> 10. CM Punk vs. James Gibson (Challenge Match - With Malice – Lakeland, FL – 3.25.05)
> 
> Remember, this DVD is free to all customers who purchase three FIP DVD's. Just add your three FIP DVD's to your shopping cart, then add this item to your shopping cart as well at no charge.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Just ordered 4 DVDs in the sale: Driven, Death Before Dishonor V, Honor Nation & Reckless Abandon. It'll probably take forever to get here though. Does anyone know if Reckless Abandon was any good? On paper it looks like a pretty solid show.


----------



## ROH

DBD N1 > all.


----------



## Platt

> We will also debut new T-Shirts for Claudio Castagnoli & Necro Butcher exclusively at both events this weekend. Both designs will not be available to order on the website until late next week so this will be your first chance to purchase them.


I marked


----------



## bmxmadb53

I'm not sure what to get, but I shall get something.


----------



## -GP-

> We will also debut new T-Shirts for Claudio Castagnoli & Necro Butcher exclusively at both events this weekend. Both designs will not be available to order on the website until late next week so this will be your first chance to purchase them.


Dammit!....I NEED MORE MONEY


----------



## Sephiroth

wow, ROH was on a roll with "decent" shirts and then they had to put up this stinker...

http://www.rohwrestling.com/images/ecom/Products__2499_14.jpg


----------



## Blasko

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbJriuUaH9w

....


I wish I was that baby.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Final Battle ‘03*

*ROH Leads Series 2-1*
Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff vs. Great Muta & Arashi **1/2-**3/4

*ROH Leads Series 2-0*
Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima ¾* (I Can’t Believe How Funny Kojima Was; This Match Fell Apart Fast When Homicide Got Concussed)

*ROH Lead Series 1-0*
AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi **3/4 (Sloppy)

CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Tomiaoki Honma & Kazushi Miyamoto **1/4

*ROH World Championship*
Samoa Joe © vs. Mark Briscoe ***1/2

*Field of Honor Finals*
Matt Stryker vs. BJ Whitmer *1/2-*3/4 (Bathroom Break)

*Fight Without Honor*
John Walters vs. Xavier ***1/2 (Three Great Spots in This Match; Sucks About The Botch Ending Though)

Bryan Danielson vs. Jay Briscoe ***1/4 (Overrated)

*One Word Describes This Show: Bust*​


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blasko- said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbJriuUaH9w
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> I wish I was that baby.



That baby was probably thinking, "What the hell is this man doing to me?"


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH said:


> Sordid Perils and Bruised definitley. Chap 11 is a lil' better than NSN, then again NSN did have Icarus/Donst. Your call.


Got it. So I must decide on if I want to see Kingston/Wicked or Donst/Icarus. I have a day or two to do so. Thx.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Cody the thing you have to look on is, do you want Wicked/King or Icarus/Donst AND a Chuckie T freak out!? lol

"IT'S RICOCHET!"


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt said:


> Cody the thing you have to look on is, do you want Wicked/King or Icarus/Donst AND a Chuckie T freak out!? lol
> 
> "IT'S RICOCHET!"


And Up in Smoke/Olsen Twins rematch from Cibernetico & Robin.

"Ricochet Knows The Counter To That Move, I WONDER WHY~?!" Taylor is God.


----------



## Obfuscation

I know Hard decisions. Do I want to see Donstamania run wild, or see my favorite member of the chikara roster in the potential MOTN. 

Both shows sounds awesome either way. Icarus vs Donst sort of happens at Chapter 11, I mean due to the trios match...


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> I know Hard decisions. Do I want to see Donstamania run wild, or see my favorite member of the chikara roster in the potential MOTN.
> 
> Both shows sounds awesome either way. Icarus vs Donst sort of happens at Chapter 11, I mean due to the trios match...


They barely wrestle each other in that six man tag, if you really want to see Donstmania run wild, buy NSN.


----------



## Sephiroth

http://new.ivpvideos2.com/product_info.php?products_id=2793

IVPvideos.com has been going strong for three years now, and it just feels like yesterday that we made our debut. In order to celebrate this anniversary, I am offering a very special deal from now until the end of January. The hottest DVD of the year, NOAH 12/2/2007 featuring Kobashi making his long awaited return will be sold for $1.99!!!! That is a mere $.99 cents per disc! This is my way of saying thank you for all of your continued support as we head into what I believe will be our biggest year ever.

As you might have noticed, we have added a lot of new product to our site that isn't just in the realm of Japanese wrestling. Don't worry, we will still be your number one supplier for puroresu on DVD, but we are constantly expanding into Global territory. We currently have over 3,000 different DVDs being offered, and that number is growing ever day. Also, be on the lookout sometime next week as we will have in the much requested NJPW 1/4/2008 show featuring the stars of TNA.

Thank you again for your continued support, and I only ask you for one favor. Please help spread the world about this wonderful sale. If you post on a message board, just mention it briefly. Tell your friends! The more we sell, the more we can spend on aquiring new footage and more importantly, more duplicators. Plus, I have car payments  

Chris S.
www.ivpvideos.com


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> They barely wrestle each other in that six man tag, if you really want to see Donstmania run wild, buy NSN.


Great, my crafty thinking didn't help me there


----------



## MrPaiMei

IVP is awesome, but buy all you Dragon Gate from jae, if we are shilling. Fastest shipping anywhere, and we need those results to keep getting posted!


----------



## watts63

*Here Come the International Invaders 2nd Stage: Revenge of the Clone Menace*

*Young Lions Cup vs. CHIKARA Career*
Chuck Taylor © vs. Ricochet ***1/4

Gran Akuma & Icarus vs. Las Chivas Rayadas ***1/2 (Officially A Fan of Team FIST…Again; The Pedigree in The End Was Just Sick As Hell)

*NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
Mike Quackenbush © vs. Akira Raijin **3/4

Shayne Hawke vs. Lince Dorado **1/2

Chris Hero vs. Brute Issei ***1/4 (Like To See Issei Back in CHIKARA)

Claudio Castagnoli vs. PAC ***3/4-****

Hallowicked vs. Mitch Ryder **1/4-**1/2

Solider Ant vs. UltraMantis Black **1/4

Brodie Lee vs. Tim Donst ***1/4-***1/2 (Donst F’N Rules!)

Jigsaw & Shane Storm vs. Colin & Jimmy Olsen **1/2

*Most Underrated Show in CHIKARA ‘07*​


----------



## McQueen

Watts you suck, Final Battle '03 was a good solid show.

Anyways I just saw the 3 FIP DVD's/Best of Punk deal and since I was thinking about getting the International Impact weekend shows anyways anyone have a suggestion for a 3rd show?

I already have:
Violence is the Answer
BYOB Night 1
Impact of Honor
Strong vs Evans
Battle of the Belts
Stronger Than Ever
Cage of Pain

Any suggestions?


----------



## -Mystery-

EDIT: I named the wrong show McQueen. Hopefully you haven't ordered but the show I meant to suggest was Unfinished Business 2007.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Sorry watts, Issei retired.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm thinking about making a fairly big order from ROH. Right now, I'm looking at

*-Man Up
-GBH VI*
-Best of Chikara
-NOAH Special Double Budokan Edition 2 (10/27 & 12/2)
-FIP Strength In Numbers
-FIP Evening The Odds 2005 & Attack Of The Masked Fippers
-FIP Florida Rumble 2005 & New Year's Classic 2006
-FIP Best of CM Punk Vol. 2: Rise of the New Dawn

Things in bold are things I'm definitely buying.


----------



## Platt

-Mystery- said:


> I'm thinking about making a fairly big order from ROH. Right now, I'm looking at
> 
> *-Man Up
> -GBH VI*
> -Best of Chikara
> -NOAH Special Double Budokan Edition 2 (10/27 & 12/2)
> -FIP Strength In Numbers
> -FIP Evening The Odds 2005 & Attack Of The Masked Fippers
> -FIP Florida Rumble 2005 & New Year's Classic 2006
> -FIP Best of CM Punk Vol. 2: Rise of the New Dawn
> 
> Things in bold are things I'm definitely buying.


I would stick with IVP or someone like that for the Noah show, if the commentary's the same as the other special double release its terrible and ruins the matches tbh.


----------



## -Mystery-

The commentary is that bad? I heard it was that great but it's so bad that it actually makes the show unwatchable?


----------



## Platt

-Mystery- said:


> The commentary is that bad? I heard it was that great but it's so bad that it actually makes the show unwatchable?


Maybe not unwatchable but it certainly doesn't make me want to pay more money to hear it. Given the choice i would go for the original Japaneses version every day of the week.


----------



## -GP-

Who's on commentary for the special release?

Either way, hearing "lariatooooooo!" is half the fun...


----------



## watts63

MrPaiMei said:


> Sorry watts, Issei retired.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Oh well.



> Watts you suck, Final Battle '03 was a good solid show.


Maybe you think it's good but it sucks to me. When you have AJ Styles, Kaz Hayashi, Great Muta, CM Punk, Christopher Daniels, Samoa Joe, Bryan Danielson, Briscoes, Colt Cabana, Homicide & Satoshi Kojima on the same show & the best performers were Xavier & John Walters (no disrespect to those two), something is very wrong with that.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Does anyone have links to good comps for:

Nakajima
Suwama
Nakamura
Tanahashi
Doi
Ibushi

I've seen a lot of some but really would just like some DVDs so I can pop em in and relax. I'm lookin at you Paimei.


----------



## McQueen

You could try Buy The Match.com Glazer but that can get expensive and I don't know if he has a lot of guys like Ifushi. I'm gonna make a Hiroshi Hase comp if I can't find one somewhere else.



-Mystery- said:


> EDIT: I named the wrong show McQueen. Hopefully you haven't ordered but the show I meant to suggest was Unfinished Business 2007.


Nah I missed it whatever you said, I was going to wait till Cage of Pain 2 was out before I made another FIP order but this is a pretty nice deal and hard to pass up. Anyways thanks for your help Mystery, i'll pick that one up.

IPV NOAH over ROH NOAH Tapes anydays by the way.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I could put together something for Doi for you at some point Aaron. As for the others, as mentioned, Buy the Match is expensive, to the point where it would almost be worth it to be the specific shows. I have some stuff in my colection, anything specific you want from those guys?


----------



## McQueen

FIP Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Rise Of The New Dawn 
Full Impact Pro ’International Impact Phase 2’ Crystal River, FL 4/21/07 
Full Impact Pro ’International Impact Phase 1’ Inverness, FL 4/20/07 
Full Impact Pro ’Unfinished Business 2007’ Crystal River, FL 1/13/07 

$40 including shipping. Good times.


----------



## peep4life

Just ordered Chaos at the Cow Palace, GBH 6 Night 2 and Instant Classic The Best of Christian Cage with the ROH sale. This combined with my last order of Man Up, Honor Nation, Survival of the Fittest and GBH6 Night 1 that came in the mail yesterday, means I have a shitload of ROH to watch, which is good because my X Box just got the red circle of death so I have to send it in, leaving me with a lot more time on my hands.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I just received my new ROH DVD's and something wired happened but I am not complaining I ordered Glory by Honor V Night 2,Final Battle 2006,and Man Up.But when they came in I got FB 2006,and Man Up but I ended up getting Glory by Honor VI Night 2.So they kind of hurt themselves but is GBHVIN2 as good as GBHVN2.And can some rate my order.I might pick some more up some times which ones do you recommend for a new fan.I now have 10 ROH dvd's


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> FIP Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Rise Of The New Dawn
> Full Impact Pro ’International Impact Phase 2’ Crystal River, FL 4/21/07
> Full Impact Pro ’International Impact Phase 1’ Inverness, FL 4/20/07
> Full Impact Pro ’Unfinished Business 2007’ Crystal River, FL 1/13/07
> 
> $40 including shipping. Good times.


Just a heads up for you, the Dog Collar match at UB is awesome. I think it could end up being your favorite match from your purchase.


----------



## Kapone89

Does anybody have any thoughts about the OMEGA: Uncommon Passion DVD?


----------



## huthutraul

Just took advantage of the roh sale. I got Man Up, GBH6 N2 and TNA's Best of AJ Styles vol.2.


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA Here Come the International Invaders 1st Stage: Attack of the Phantom Sith*

*CHIKARA Los Campeonatos de Parejas*
Gran Akuma & Icarus © vs. El Hijo Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr. ***1/4-***1/2

Chris Hero, Mitch Ryder, Larry Sweeney & Chuck Taylor vs. Lince Dorado, Equinox & Las Chivas Rayadas ***

Eddie Kingston vs. Brute Issei **1/2

Ricochet vs. PAC ***1/2

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Akira Raijin *1/2

Brodie Lee, Colin & Jimmy Olsen vs. Worker, Solider & Fire Ant ***-***1/4 (Brodie is The Man)

Shayne Hawke vs. Jigsaw ***1/4

USApe vs. MosCow *1/2

Tim Donst vs. Alex Payne *3/4

Shane Storm vs. Rahim Ali ¾*​


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> Just a heads up for you, the Dog Collar match at UB is awesome. I think it could end up being your favorite match from your purchase.


Is it because Erick Stevens is unbelievably fucking awesome? Cause i'm pretty sure i've been big on that guy since TPI '06. I actually have a little preview of that show on one of my other FIP DVD's and I remember thinking I wanted to see that show/match, just forgot about it lol.


----------



## watts63

*New FIP Show Coming Soon*


----------



## MrPaiMei

No Necro, no Buys.


----------



## McQueen

I'll buy it for the 70's porn style cover.

Nah, actually that looks like a fairly weak show on paper.


----------



## ROH

I think it looks pretty good. You've got Hallow/Jig which can't be bad, King/Akuma which would be really stiff, IA vs the YRR in what'll be spotty fun, Stevens taking on a supposedly awesome man in Damien Wayne and Strong/Rave, which could be real good.


----------



## lizmark

Got my orders from smartmark.


*IWA-MS Christmas Carnage 2005*

1. Nate Webb vs Hillbilly Jed ****
2. CJ Otis vs Van Hughes****
3. The Iron Saints vs Lotus & Crazy J***1/4*
4. Larry Sweeney vs Ryan Cruz vs Trik Davis vs Darin Corbin*****
5. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs Jigsaw****1/2*
6. Arik Cannon vs Hallowicked****1/4*
7. New Jack vs Jimmy Jacobs****
8. Ian Rotten, Matt Sydal & Delirious vs Eddie Kingston, Josh Abercrombie & Brandon Thomaselli *****
9. Barbed Wire Bat Match: Bull Pain vs Brandon Prophet ****
10. No Rope Barbed Wire Match: Necro Butcher & Toby Klein vs Deranged & Brain Damage ****1/2*

Overall: *****


----------



## watts63

*New ROH Show*


----------



## lizmark

*CZW High Stakes 2: Night Show 2004*

1. Steel Cage Match: The H8 Club vs The Blackout *****
2. Derek Frazier, GQ & Sean Bishop vs CKNY & Jude***1/4*
3. Super Dragon vs Chris Hero****1/4*
4. Sexxxy Eddy vs Kevin Steen vs Excess69 vs El Generico****3/4*
5. B-Boy vs Eddie Kingston *****
6. Bobby Quance vs M-Dogg 20***3/4*
7. Ladder Match: JC Bailey vs Chris Cash vs "Spyder" Nate Webb****1/4*
8. 4 Corners of Pain: Necro Butcher vs Wifebeater*****
9. Messiah vs Justice Pain****1/2*

Overall: ***** (Classic CZW show. Really entertaining and the Canadian fourway was awesome)


----------



## watts63

*ROH Man Up (Bonus Disc)*

*Sydal’s Last Match in ROH*
Matt Sydal vs. Delirious ***1/2 (LOL At Sweeney Having on Cowboy Boots)

Jack Evans, Dave & Jake Crist vs. Jimmy Jacobs, Necro Butcher & Tyler Black **1/4-**1/2 ( I Missed I.A. in ROH)

Jack Evans vs. Tyler Black ½*

BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright vs. Chasyn Rance & Kenny King *3/4 (LOL At Albright Doing The Pounce; Thank God For Hagadorn’s Botch Because Kenny’s Botch Was Pretty Bad LOL)

Lacey & Sara Del Rey vs. Amazing Kong & Daizee Haze *1/4

*Top of The Class Trophy*
Mitch Franklin © vs. Alex Payne ¼*​


----------



## StraightEdge

I like the cover for the new ROH Show, I'm not sure if I'm going to get it though.


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH show looks fun. Falls Count Anywhere, Tag Team Scramble, 30 Min Iron Man etc. I might think about picking that one up after my Chikara order. ROH is something I need to restock on, haven't gotten any in over a year.


----------



## vivalabrave

THE 100TH SHOW
Christopher Daniels vs. Claudio Castagnoli --- **1/4
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Yang (4CS) --- ***
Aries/Strong vs. Homicide/Reyes (ROH Tag Team Titles) --- ***1/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana (ROH World Title)--- *1/2
Derrick Dempsey vs. Pelle Primeau --- *
Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious --- (ROH World Title) ***1/4
The Briscoes vs. Sydal/Styles --- ****
Samoa Joe/Pearce/Whitmer vs. Hero/Super Dragon/Necro Butcher --- ****


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG Album Of The Year*

Disco Machine vs. Frankie Kazarian - **1/4

Chris Bosh and Scott Lost vs. Franknsteen - ***

T.J. Perkins vs. Ronin - **1/2

Phoenix Star vs. Nemesis - **1/4

*Tuxedo Match (Hopefully the last)*
Joey Ryan vs. Top Gun Talwar - DUD (I don't think words can even describe this one)

Karl Anderson vs. Colt Cabana - **3/4 (Good comedy, makes me miss Colt)

Rocky Romero vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4

*PWG World Championship Match*
El Generico (C) vs. Davey Richards - ***3/4 (Loved the end)

*Overall - I haven't seen many but this is the worst PWG show i've ever seen.*​


----------



## bmxmadb53

watts63 said:


> *ROH Man Up (Bonus Disc)*
> 
> *Sydal’s Last Match in ROH*
> Matt Sydal vs. Delirious ***1/2 (LOL At Sweeney Having on Cowboy Boots)
> 
> Jack Evans, Dave & Jake Crist vs. Jimmy Jacobs, Necro Butcher & Tyler Black **1/4-**1/2 ( I Missed I.A. in ROH)
> 
> Jack Evans vs. Tyler Black ½*
> 
> BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright vs. Chasyn Rance & Kenny King *3/4 (LOL At Albright Doing The Pounce; Thank God For Hagadorn’s Botch Because Kenny’s Botch Was Pretty Bad LOL)
> 
> Lacey & Sara Del Rey vs. Amazing Kong & Daizee Haze *1/4
> 
> *Top of The Class Trophy*
> Mitch Franklin © vs. Alex Payne ¼*​


Seems like these ratings are kind of low. I mean I'll have to rewatch it, but yeah. Just seems kinda low.


----------



## Spartanlax

> Lacey & Sara Del Rey vs. Amazing Kong & Daizee Haze *1/4


WHAT?! Explain, please, because I am HEAVILY confused...that tag match was awesome, and probably third best match on the whole DVD (Ladder War and Danielson/Shima were better...although I didn't like Strong/Stevens that much).


----------



## watts63

Spartanlax said:


> WHAT?! Explain, please, because I am HEAVILY confused...that tag match was awesome, and probably third best match on the whole DVD (Ladder War and Danielson/Shima were better...although I didn't like Strong/Stevens that much).


Short & Sweet: I wasn't into the match at all.


----------



## macs182

watts63 said:


> Short & Sweet: I wasn't into the match at all.


Death Rey and Kong on the same ring at the same time and you weren't into the match? By the way I liked the match a lot and I can't hinestly wait to see the match they had at Shimmer :agree:


----------



## watts63

macs182 said:


> Death Rey and Kong on the same ring at the same time and you weren't into the match?


Well, the first time they faced off I was into it but after that...


----------



## peep4life

Just watched that match yesterday and it was awesome. *** easy. Kong is a beast and the backfist she hit on Del Rey was brutal. 
Also, since I've never seen FIP that was the first time I've seen the YRR and I wasn't very impressed, though the match was booked as an extended squash.


----------



## watts63

*1PW All or Nothing Night One*

*Finals*
Abyss vs. AJ Styles ***-***1/4

*Special Attraction*
Christian Cage vs. Rhino ***-***1/4

*Semi-Finals*
Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles ***1/4-***1/2

*Semi-Finals*
Christopher Daniels vs. Abyss **3/4

*Quarter-Finals*
AJ Styles vs. Sterling James Keenan **1/2-**3/4

*Quarter-Finals*
Austin Starr vs. Samoa Joe **3/4-***

Colt Cabana & Spud vs. Jonny Storm & Jody Fleisch vs. Homicide & Ricky Reyes vs. Chris Hamrick & Tracy Smothers ***1/4 (Tracy F’N Rules; LOL At ‘Cide & Reyes Almost Dancing)

*Quarter-Finals*
Christopher Daniels vs. Jerry Lynn **3/4 (Words Don’t Describe How Hot The Crowd Was For This Match)

*Quarter-Finals*
Abyss vs. Darren Burridge DUD (Squash)

*DAMN, That Crowd Sounds Like It Had 20,000 People in That Building & It Was Just A Few Thousand People; Almost Every Match Was Either A Little or Under 10 Minutes Which Explains The Low Ratings*​


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Was the Styles Vs Kennan match the one where Styles completely kills SJK with the Styles Clash?


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt said:


> Was the Styles Vs Kennan match the one where Styles completely kills SJK with the Styles Clash?


Yes it was. I uploaded that on you tube immediately.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> Yes it was. I uploaded that on you tube immediately.


I saw it, my god it's nasty. Wait are you the one who's also posting the theme songs of people too?


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt said:


> I saw it, my god it's nasty. Wait are you the one who's also posting the theme songs of people too?


Yeah, that's me too.


----------



## Sephiroth

Watts ratings are pretty dead on except Shimmer tag. i thought it was almost ***.

the whole show after the ladder war was complete shit except Sydal/Delirious and SHIMMER tag


----------



## McQueen

I just watched the 'bonus' matches on Man Up (if you want to call them that) and yeah they weren't very good overall. But I did enjoy that SHIMMER Tag and Sydal/Delirious was fun. Too bad the crowd was dead after the PPV matches.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> I just watched the 'bonus' matches on Man Up (if you want to call them that) and yeah they weren't very good overall. But I did enjoy that SHIMMER Tag and Sydal/Delirious was fun. Too bad the crowd was dead after the PPV matches.



it really sucked when i saw people leaving during the beginning parts of Sydal/Delirious.


----------



## -Mystery-

I seriously have no idea what to buy from ROH. I mean I have the money to spend like $100 but I'm not sure if I want to spend that much.


----------



## McQueen

Nice sig -Mystery-

What did you have in mind to buy.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Mystery- said:


> I seriously have no idea what to buy from ROH. I mean I have the money to spend like $100 but I'm not sure if I want to spend that much.


is the new Necro Butcher or Claudio shirt up on ROH's site?

edit: Mystery, is your sig trying to imply that Spartan is the caboose?


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Nice sig -Mystery-
> 
> What did you have in mind to buy.


Well, I'm definitely getting GBH VI and Man Up. Then, I was considering the following

-FIP Strength In Numbers
-FIP Evening The Odds 2005 & Attack of the Masked Fippers 
-FIP Florida Rumble 2005 & New Year's Classic 2006
-Best of Chikara
-TNA Bound For Glory 2007
-History of TNA: Year 1

Like I said, money isn't an issue, it's a matter of if I want to spend $100+ or not. However, with a teachers strike looming for me, it might not be a bad idea to stock up now.


----------



## McQueen

*ROH Man Up*

*Four Corner Survival
Chris Hero w/SNS Inc. vs. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castignoli - ** 3/4*
_Pretty much your normal spot filled 4-way with the Hero/Claudio fued thrown into the mix, still a fun and fast paced match to open the PPV segment of the show._

*Resilence vs. No Remorse Corps Trial Series

Rocky Romero vs. Matt Cross - ***
_Pretty much what you expect from these two, not great but not horrible. Did like the pre match huddle with the resilience going over the game plan points while the NRC was acting like the whole situation was a joke._

*Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries - ****
_Aries wants his hands on Strong but the NRC manage to outsmart him and Davey takes his place. Aries and Davey have a pretty good competitive match up but Aries superior skills and experience are enough to put down Davey determined to end the series early._

*Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens - *** 1/2*
_The Highlight of the undercard, nice competitive hard hitting match up. Stevens and Strong work really well together and it's always good times seeing them face off._

*ROH World Title Match
Takeshi Morishima (c) vs "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson - **** 1/4*
_Match up built around Danielson's quest to regain the ROH World Title and the fact Morishima legit injured Danielson's eye in their first MOTYC encounter. Both guys were awesome in this but especially Danielson feigning like he was almost done just to come back at Morishima while he's off guard. Ending was really awesome too as far as building a fued between these two. Not as good as the Manhattan Mayhem II match but still MOTYC worthy._

*ROH World Tag Team Titles - Ladder War
Jay & Mark Briscoe (c) vs Kevin Steen & El Generico - N/A*
_I'm gonna cop out just like Meltzer did cause I just don't know how i'd rate this match. I didn't think it was a good match at all because frankly it was just one big long spectacle of spots and a display of absolute disreguard for personal well being (although I don't have to feel it in the morning so good for them lol) but at the same time it was rather entertaining in a "wow that's retarded but crazy" sort of way._

*Bonus Matches (how much of a bonus they actually are is up for debate)*

*Top of the Class Trophy
Mitch Franklin vs. Alex "Sugarfoot" Payne - **
_Pretty basic student match but not horrible like it could have been. I must admit I think Mitch's theme song is awesome._

*Amazing Kong & Daizee Haze vs. Lacey & Sara Del Rey - ****
_Watts sucks, this match rules, and I never want to take a Kong backfist like the one Death Ray took in this match. Offhand this is the best SHIMMER in ROH match I can think of._

*BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright vs. The YRR (Chasyn Rance & Kenny King) - **
_Way to completely kill any chance of Chasyn Rance being taken seriously in ROH by making him look completely worthless in his debut. This was a SQUASH._

*Age of The Fall vs Jack Evans & Irish Airborne - * 1/2*
_Just a plain old brawl to establish the AOTF to the ROH crowd, why Irish Airborne of all people came out to help Jack when they aren't even regulars is confusing as it accomplishes nothing. And where was The Vulture Squad? (i'm sure Ruckus had other bookings or something) that would have gave them a good chance to actually make them look like a unit._

*Matt Sydal vs Delirious - ****
_Shame the crowd was so burnt out (or as Seph pointed out leaving) to really give this sendoff match a special feel. Still they did the best they could to have a fun match and succeeded especially due to the "Sweeney Factor"._

*Overall Show Rating - ****
_Personally this show overall didn't compare to Driven and wasn't as good as it was hyped up to be but at least the PPV portion of the show was very good aside from Romero/Cross._

*Note: If my ratings seem low to you and you missed my previous post it is because I'm getting tougher on my match ratings this year. Your not going to make me change my mind anyways, this is the O.W. and your in my house.​
Edit: I haven't seen any of those Mystery, I can't help.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I thought Sydal Vs Delirious went too long, if it was a little shorter I think it would have been better.


----------



## McQueen

Fair enough, but I was too entranced by the Sweet & Sour one's antics to care.


----------



## watts63

The best SHIMMER match in ROH in my opinion has to be Minnesota Wrecking Crew vs. Sara Del Rey & Allison Danger from Battle of St. Paul. I remember enjoying that match more than any other SHIMMER matches I had seen in ROH.


----------



## McQueen

I saw that match live and it was really fun, especially when Rain was yelling at me. I'd put that at a 2nd place but I prefered Lacey/Del Rey vs. Kong/Haze


----------



## Spartanlax

man i was a stevens fan before like anyone i should be a conductor


----------



## McQueen

Are you drunk Lax?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> Are you drunk Lax?


I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## Spartanlax

....lol its that obvious? i was gonna sign on msn for you ad mark but i cant find where the icon is cause i got so many things on the ocmputer and its small.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Spartanlax said:


> ....lol its that obvious? i was gonna sign on msn for you ad mark but i cant find where the icon is cause i got so many things on the ocmputer and its small.


....I've got a lot of things on my computer too man, it's not just you...lol


----------



## -Mystery-

Is 'things' code for porn?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Mystery- said:


> Is 'things' code for porn?


Just go with it man...just go with it lol.


----------



## McQueen

Matt Cross might be the greatest wrestler of all time after this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KysB-HUU__U


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> Matt Cross might be the greatest wrestler of all time after this...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KysB-HUU__U


WHY DID I CLICK ON THAT AGAIN?! WHY!? 

*cries in corner*


----------



## bstaple12

McQueen said:


> Matt Cross might be the greatest wrestler of all time after this...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KysB-HUU__U


What move was he going for?


----------



## .Skittles.

bstaple12 said:


> What move was he going for?


That was one of my first thoughts lol.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Possibly...a...ma...seriously what the fuck WAS he going for?


----------



## .Skittles.

*Shrugs* you think its a head scissors but why would he flip !! WHY !!


----------



## McQueen

INDY HIGHSPOT MOVEZ!

Seriously, that's so awesome.


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> Matt Cross might be the greatest wrestler of all time after this...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KysB-HUU__U


From the mouth of Shane Matthews when Yago kicked him: WHY?! WHY?! WHY?!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> From the mouth of Shane Matthews when Yago kicked him: WHY?! WHY?! WHY?!


I loved that moment lol, god I miss 2.0. BRING THEM BACK CHIKARA!


----------



## macs182

LOL at MDogg, it seems like Super Dragon was supposed to caught him and then give him some sort of razor's edge from the top rope.


----------



## Spartanlax

Okay, I'm sober now. Yay.

And that Matt Cross video...oh jeez. Honestly, there's no move I've seen that makes sense in that scenario...what the hell was he trying to go for?


----------



## McQueen

It's Cross, does it matter what he was trying to do. The result is all that matters.


----------



## Blasko

I was making drunk post before Chris signed up.


----------



## Spartanlax

You have no idea how true your sig is McQueen...I'm honestly counting down the days until last night's ROH show is released JUST to see Hero's antics again. So, so, sooooo funny.


----------



## McQueen

No, I think I do have an idea Lax, why else would I have gotten this.

Nigel vs. Hero at DBD V Night One might have been the most entertaining match I saw last year.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Chris is awesome.


----------



## McQueen

*clap clap clap clap*

CHRIS IS AWESOME!


----------



## Spartanlax

...I still haven't watched that Pure Rules match. I guess I should go dig up the disc and watch it then, huh?

BTW, Hero's entrance music now starts with an audio bit of Sweeney saying "Chris Is Awesome" in a chanting manner....soooo good.


----------



## Blasko

sig ftw.


----------



## McQueen

Dammit Lax, why must you make me choose banners.


----------



## Spartanlax

...choose? It's so cute that you think you have a choice. You're like a rape victim. It's funny.

To stay on topic; I'm gonna go watch DBDV Night One for the Nigel/Hero match. Wheee!


----------



## McQueen

"Chris Hero would like to inform referee Todd Sinclair that during the blackout, Nigel McGuinness used all 3 of his ropebreaks"


----------



## Spartanlax

Haha, that's awesome! I can only find Night Two right now, I'm very upset that I misplaced Night One because now I really want to see it.


----------



## Derek

So, am I missing out on this Hero lovefest or something?


----------



## McQueen

Do you have no knowledge of the greatness that is Sweet & Sour Inc?


----------



## Blasko

I was loving Hero since mid 05. 

Suck on it, suckers.


----------



## .Skittles.

Spartanlax said:


> Haha, that's awesome! I can only find Night Two right now, I'm very upset that I misplaced Night One because now I really want to see it.


imo :agree:http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-media/387392-nigel-mcguinness-vs-chris-hero.html

EDIT : "McQueen has informed me that this is not the match he was refering to, but has heard its still good !"


----------



## Derek

McQueen said:


> Do you have no knowledge of the greatness that is Sweet & Sour Inc?


Maybe once Sweeney becomes something more than an amalgam of 80's managers, I'll pay attention.

But I think Hero and Del Rey are pretty awesome, to be fair.


----------



## McQueen

Derek said:


> Maybe once Sweeney becomes something more than an amalgam of 80's managers, I'll pay attention.
> 
> But I think Hero and Del Rey are pretty awesome, to be fair.


Get out of my section now, you make me sick.


----------



## Derek

I'm sorry, can't handle somebody elses opinion?

Relax, I have no problems with Sweeney, he just isn't my favorite guy in the world.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Chris Hero is simply amazing. Larry Sweeney is soooo hilarious and quite a good wrestler. Sweet N' Sour Inc. are the tops in my book.

Can't wait to see Austin Aires v.s Bryan Danielson from Honor Nation, I should get back to the show in a bit.


----------



## McQueen

I'm not really mad Derek, but really S&S is so great a concept and prefect in execution. Honestly I think they are the best thing is wrestling right now, entertainment wise.

I'm watching that match as we speak KIF, really good so far.


----------



## Derek

I'll admit that the concept behind that group is a good one.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Daniel Puder>ROH?


----------



## Obfuscation

bmxmadb53 said:


> Daniel Puder>ROH?


No, but Sharecropper is.


----------



## vivalabrave

WEEKEND OF CHAMPIONS NIGHT 2
Cabana/CK III vs. Irish Airborne --- **3/4
Delirious vs. Chris Sabin --- ***1/4
Jacobs vs. Davis vs. Fury vs. Yang vs. Spud vs. Flanagan --- **3/4
Samoa Joe vs. Claudio Castagnoli --- **1/4
BJ Whitmer vs. Super Dragon --- ***1/4
Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal --- ***1/4
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson (Pure Title vs. ROH World Title) --- ****1/2
Aries/Strong vs. Shelley/Rave (ROH Tag Team Titles) --- ***1/2


----------



## -Mystery-

I decided just to get GBH VI and Man Up for now. I'm gonna think about whether I want to make a second order or not.


----------



## Blasko

bmxmadb53 said:


> Daniel Puder>ROH?


 More like Puder > All ROHBots who hate him and the FORUM MEMBERZ~!


----------



## McQueen

I tried watching my CHIKARA tapes again and once I saw Lance Steel pull out a plastic sword for a stupid comedy spot, I once again lost all compulsion to continue watching.

I just can't get into that promotion.


----------



## Blasko

Send the tapes my way.


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> I tried watching my CHIKARA tapes again and once I saw Lance Steel pull out a plastic sword for a *stupid* comedy spot, I once again lost all compulsion to continue watching.
> 
> I just can't get into that promotion.


If you're talking about where Steel tried to chop off Mano Metallico's hand with his sword, but couldn't because Mano is made entirely out of metal, you sir are incorrect.


----------



## KeepItFresh

I thought everybody, but me liked Chikara. Good to see I'm not alone.


----------



## Sephiroth

i should just start an anti-indy gimmick because i missed out on the Hero circle jerk.

Bob Holly could wrestle circles around Chris Hero.


----------



## -GP-

Sephiroth said:


> Bob Holly could wrestle circles around Chris Hero.


Bob Holly could wrestle circles around anyone...:side:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*ROH Manhattan Mayhem II*

Matt Cross & Erick Stevens v Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw ***1/2 (great opener, one of the best I've seen in ROH this year)

Jimmy Jacobs v Mitch Franklin ** (did it's job of giving Jacobs an exhibition return match well enough)

BJ Whitmer, Brent Albright & Adam Pearce v Delirious, Nigel McGuinness & Pelle Primeau **1/2

Davey Richards v PAC **3/4

Austin Aries v Roderick Strong v Jack Evans ***3/4 (really enjoyed this match, crazy and just plain fun)

Ruckus v Eddie Edwards *** (good, strong debut for Ruckus. This is the first Ruckus match I've seen, and I wasn't disappointed)

Chris Hero v Claudio Castagnoli ***

*ROH World Title Match:*Bryan Danielson v Takeshi Morishima ****3/4 (excellent match. The first time I watched it I was a little disapointed, but the second time I loved it. My ROH MOTY so far, but I've still to see a lot of good-great stuff from 07)

*ROH World Tag Team Titles 2/3 Falls Match:* The Briscoes v Kevin Steen & El Generico ****1/2 (another awesome match, though the no-selling was pretty silly at some points. Still the best match I've seen in their series so far (I haven't seen Man Up or DBD N 1 yet))

Overall: Great show, and probably my 07 ROH show of the year so far. I've still to see a lot of heavily pimped stuff though so that might change. 9/10


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Wow I'm not on for a couple of hours and I miss everything


----------



## KYSeahawks

Can someone help pick between these 
Manhatten Mayhem II
Death Before Dishonor V Night 1
Death Before Dishonor V Night 2
FYF:NYC
FYF:Liverpool
FYF:Finale
Respect is Earned
Fight of the Century
Reckless Abandon
Chaos At The Cow Palace
Survival of the Fittest 2007
Race To The Top Tournament Night 1
Race To The Top Tournament Night 2

I want to take advantage of this 33 percent deal b/c I am addicted to ROH I am getting three but have already chosen Driven.So I need two more and by my math it should be about 40 dollars


----------



## -Mystery-

Finale and MM II


----------



## peep4life

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I thought everybody, but me liked Chikara. Good to see I'm not alone.


I can't get into Chikara either. Its partly due to the crazy characters, but its mostly due to the fact that I don't want to have to buy DVDs from another company because I already buy a shitload from ROH and PWG. They do have a lot of wrestlers I like, I just can't get into it.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Just a quick question that came to me when I was reading a review a couple pages back: What would be the best Claudio/Quack match that anyone can recommend to me? I've seen next to nothing in the way of CHIKARA, and I still haven't seen the Race to the Top Tourney match they had, so any suggestions would probably do.


----------



## -GP-

Ironically, the best Quack-Claudio match was outside of Chikara, at IWA-MS, the 2006 TPI
I absolutely love that match, probably my favourite match under 10 minutes


----------



## KYSeahawks

Well I ended ordering FYF:Finale,Driven,and Manhatten Mayhem II for 48.00 if anyone has the time I would love for my order to be rated.

That bring my collection to:
Manhatten Mayhem
Vandetta
Better than our Best
Unified
Final Battle 2006
Supercard of Honor II (2007)
Good Times,Great Memories
Man Up
Glory by Honor VI Night 2

and the three new ones I am now addicted to ROH wrestling it is a great alternative to WWE or TNA.


----------



## peep4life

KYSeahawks said:


> Well I ended ordering FYF:Finale,Driven,and Manhatten Mayhem II for 48.00 if anyone has the time I would love for my order to be rated.
> 
> That bring my collection to:
> Manhatten Mayhem
> Vandetta
> Better than our Best
> Unified
> Final Battle 2006
> Supercard of Honor II (2007)
> Good Times,Great Memories
> Man Up
> Glory by Honor VI Night 2
> 
> and the three new ones I am now addicted to ROH wrestling it is a great alternative to WWE or TNA.


You made a great order. The shows are probably the best ones from last year that you don't already own. Enjoy.


----------



## Sephiroth

KYSeahawks said:


> Well I ended ordering FYF:Finale,Driven,and Manhatten Mayhem II for 48.00 if anyone has the time I would love for my order to be rated.
> 
> That bring my collection to:
> Manhatten Mayhem
> Vandetta
> Better than our Best
> Unified
> Final Battle 2006
> Supercard of Honor II (2007)
> Good Times,Great Memories
> Man Up
> Glory by Honor VI Night 2
> 
> and the three new ones I am now addicted to ROH wrestling it is a great alternative to WWE or TNA.



that's pretty much a "who's who" of ROH DVDs. all those are in the top 10 of their respective years. great list so far. but don't be afraid to pick some shows that aren't touted as best of the year. for example, Domination or FYF: New York are two really good shows but get lost in the mix of Finale, MM 2, GTGM, DBD V, GBH VI and the PPVs.

if you are looking for some good show recommendations, might i suggest checking out this:

Top 12 DVDs of 2007


----------



## Rated R Poster

I wanted to take advantage of the 33% off sale. I was collecting all the ROH shows when I stopped in September. I went through them and realize I dont have any of the last few shows. I dont think I want to pay for all of them, but I was hoping you guys could narrow the list down to the best ten. A top 5 would help too.

-Driven
-Race to The Top Night 1
-Race to the Top Night 2
-Death before Dishonor V Night 1
-Death before Dishonor V Night 2
-Caged Rage
-Manhatten Mayhem 2
-Motor City Madness
-Man Up
-Honor Nation
-Survival of the Fittest
-Chaos at the Cow Palace
-Glory by Honor VI Night 1
-Glory by Honor VI Night 2
-Reckless Abandon


----------



## T-C

Rated R Poster said:


> I wanted to take advantage of the 33% off sale. I was collecting all the ROH shows when I stopped in September. I went through them and realize I dont have any of the last few shows. I dont think I want to pay for all of them, but I was hoping you guys could narrow the list down to the best ten. A top 5 would help too.
> 
> -Driven
> -Race to The Top Night 1
> -Race to the Top Night 2
> -Death before Dishonor V Night 1
> -Death before Dishonor V Night 2
> -Caged Rage
> -Manhatten Mayhem 2
> -Motor City Madness
> -Man Up
> -Honor Nation
> -Survival of the Fittest
> -Chaos at the Cow Palace
> -Glory by Honor VI Night 1
> -Glory by Honor VI Night 2
> -Reckless Abandon


1. Glory by Honor VI Night 2
2. Manhatten Mayhem 2
3. Driven
4. Man Up
5. Death before Dishonor V Night 1


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I'd definitely recommend Manhattan Mayhem II and Man Up. Just finished Man Up and thought it was excellent. Apart from that I'm pretty much in the same situation as you, although I have Driven, Death Before Dishonor Night 1, Honor Nation and the Glory By Honor weekend on the way, all of which have been given good-great reviews.


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> I tried watching my CHIKARA tapes again and once I saw Lance Steel pull out a plastic sword for a stupid comedy spot, I once again lost all compulsion to continue watching.
> 
> I just can't get into that promotion.


How many times do I have to ask you to send those to me, until you finally do? Really. Get on the ball plz. PM for address and etc.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Order some shit from the iwa-ms sale...

A Rotten Farewell
Ted Petty Invitational 2004
Spirit of '76
Christmas Carnage 2005
+ 15 Raffle Tix. 

Total: 60


----------



## watts63

*JAPW 10th Anniversary Show*

*JAPW Heavyweight Championship*
Low Ki © vs. Homicide ***3/4 (After The Match, Teddy Hart Came Back During An Improv BLK OUT/SST Match & Low Ki Won Back The Heavyweight Title Thanks To Teddy)

*JAPW NJ State Championship; Ladder Match*
The Grim Reefer © vs. Archadia ***1/4-***1/2

*Special Referee: Low-Life Louie*
Rhino vs. Necro Butcher **3/4

Sara Del Rey vs. Nikki Roxx *** (The Fans Were Loving This Especially The Front Row; Rhino Gores Del Rey Through A Table After The Match)

Frankie Kazarian vs. AJ Styles ***1/4

Jay Lethal & Azrieal vs. Ruckus & Sabian ***1/4

Eddie Kingston vs. Drake Younger ***-***1/4 (Short, Stiff Match; Drake Suplexed Kingston From The Apron To The Hardwood Floor, Holy Shit)

Shad Gaspard & JTG vs. EC ***** & KC Blade *1/2 (LOL At Cryme Tyme Selling Sara Del Rey, Nikki Roxx & Alicia’s Bras)

Devon Storm vs. Danny Demanto *1/2 (As JAP’ Anniversary Tradition, After The Match Demanto Got Murdered By Hernandez & You Can See Monsta Mack Laughing When Hernandez Came Out)

Monsta Mack & Havok vs. Christopher St. Connection *1/2

*Best of The Light Heavyweights 10*
B-Boy vs. Joker vs. M-Dogg 20 vs. Sal Rinauro vs. Seth Delay vs. Bandido Jr. **3/4-***

*Funny Christopher St. Connection Promo; Another Great Eddie Kingston Promo*​


----------



## vivalabrave

DEATH BEFORE DISHONOR IV
Seth Delay vs. Delirious --- **
Colt Cabana & Jay Lethal vs. Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinauro --- ***
Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Pure Title) --- ***3/4
The Briscoes vs. Irish Airborne --- ***1/2
Davey Richards vs. AJ Styles --- **3/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt (ROH World Title) --- **1/2
Samoa Joe/Pearce/Whitmer/Steel/Danielson vs. Hero/Necro Butcher/Webb/Castagnoli/Kingston(CAGE OF DEATH) --- ****1/2


----------



## McQueen

Rated R Poster said:


> I wanted to take advantage of the 33% off sale. I was collecting all the ROH shows when I stopped in September. I went through them and realize I dont have any of the last few shows. I dont think I want to pay for all of them, but I was hoping you guys could narrow the list down to the best ten. A top 5 would help too.
> 
> -Driven
> -Race to The Top Night 1
> -Race to the Top Night 2
> -Death before Dishonor V Night 1
> -Death before Dishonor V Night 2
> -Caged Rage
> -Manhatten Mayhem 2
> -Motor City Madness
> -Man Up
> -Honor Nation
> -Survival of the Fittest
> -Chaos at the Cow Palace
> -Glory by Honor VI Night 1
> -Glory by Honor VI Night 2
> -Reckless Abandon


Glory By Honor VI Night 2
Driven
Honor Nation
Death Before Dishonor V Night 1
Man Up

Cody i'll think about it. I do actually want to watch them at some point before I get rid of them.



ROH said:


> If you're talking about where Steel tried to chop off Mano Metallico's hand with his sword, but couldn't because Mano is made entirely out of metal, you sir are incorrect.


That was it and i'm pretty sure I don't find CHIKARA humor the least bit funny.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*ROH Man Up*

*4 Corner Survival:* Naomuchi Marufuji v Nigel McGuinness v Chris Hero v Claudio Castagnoli **** (loved this opener a whole lot. My new favourite opener from 07)

*NRC v The Resiliance Best of 3 Series*
*Match 1:* Rocky Romero v Matt Cross **1/2 (this was alright, short and pretty action packed)
*Match 2:* Davey Richards v Austin Aries ***1/2 (for some reason, I freakin' loved this match. I was tempted to say ***3/4, but thought that would be overrating it just a tad)
*Match 3:* Roderick Strong v Erick Stevens ***3/4 (liked the Aries/Richards match just a little more, but this was probably better. I've always liked Stevens, but recently, like a lot of people, I've REALLY got on the bandwagon)

*ROH World Title Match:* Takeshi Morishima v Bryan Danielson ****1/4 (much like their first match, I enjoyed it a lot more the second time I watched it. Great story, great action, just... great)

*ROH World Tag Team Titles Ladder War:* The Briscoes v Kevin Steen & El Generico ****1/2 (nothing I can really say here that hasn't been said already. How these 4 could walk after this is hard to believe)

*Overall:* Definitely my favourite ROH show from 07, just ahead of Manhattan Mayhem II. I still haven't seen Driven yet, but this beats Respect is Earned pretty easily in my opinion for ROH PPV of the year. *9.75/10*


----------



## PulseGlazer

Andy3000 said:


> *Match 3:* Roderick Strong v Erick Stevens ***3/4 (liked the Aries/Richards match just a little more, but this was probably better. I've always liked Stevens, but recently, like a lot of people, I've REALLY got on the bandwagon)
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you're awesome and put in long matches going over the best guys in the company.
Click to expand...


----------



## Blasko

watts63 said:


> [
> (LOL At Cryme Tyme Selling Sara Del Rey, Nikki Roxx & Alicia’s Bras)​


 I'd so buy Del Ray's bra.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blasko- said:


> I'd so buy Del Ray's bra.


over my dead body


----------



## watts63

*Pro Wrestling NOAH First Navigation ’08 (1/6/08)*

Mitsuharu Misawa, Go Shiozaki & Ippei Ota vs. Takeshi Morishima, Naomichi Marufuji & Mohammed Yone ***1/2

*GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
Yoshinobu Kanemaru © vs. Rocky Romero ***

Atsushi Aoki vs. Davey Richards ***-***1/4

Jun Akiyama & Shuhei Taniguchi vs. Akitoshi Saito & Bison Smith ***1/2

Yoshinari Ogawa & Kotaro Suzuki vs. KENTA & Taiji Ishimori ***-***1/4

Akira Taue & Masao Inoue vs. Doug Williams & Nigel McGuinness **3/4

Takuma Sano & Akihiko Ito vs. Tamon Honda & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi ½*

Kishin Kawabata & Kentaro Shiga vs. Junji Izumida & Genba Hirayanagi ¾*

--------------------------------------------------

*Pro Wrestling ZERO1-MAX Genesis ‘08*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Masato Tanaka © vs. Daisuke Sekimoto ****-****1/4

*NWA International Lightweight Tag Team Championship*
Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley © vs. Dick Togo & Ikuto Hidaka ***3/4

Takao Omori & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Ryouji Sai & Yoshihito Sasaki ***1/4

Great Sasuke & Kesen Numajiro vs. Minoru Fujita & Takuya Sugawara ½*

*Grudge Match*
Minoru Fujita vs. Great Sasuke DUD (DQ Finish After 3 Minutes)

Tatsuhito Takaiwa & Shota Takahashi vs. Koji Kanemoto & Ryusuke Taguchi ***1/4-***1/2

Tengu Caeser & Baron vs. Munenori Sawa & Naoki Ueda ¼*​


----------



## vivalabrave

GENERATION NOW
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Delirious --- ***1/4
Rave/Rinauro vs. Cabana Steel --- **1/2
Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs --- ***1/2
Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide --- ***
Generation Next vs. Richards/Clark/Irish Airborne --- ****1/4
Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage --- ***
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title) --- ****


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Ok, I'll be making an order of PWG DVDs within the next couple days and, since the only PWG stuff I've bought was the BOLA 07 tourney, I need a little advice...

So far, I've decided on the All Star Weekend V Nights 1 and 2 and Giant Sized Annual #4. I can't decide between Guitarmageddon II, Holy Diver Down or Based on a True Story for the 4th DVD though, so any advide?


----------



## -Mystery-

Holy Diver Down


----------



## Blasko

Alright, I am beginning a "Antonio Inoki Megazord 4 AMERICA" fund.

The idea of a megazord looking like Antonio Inoki is amazing.


----------



## WillTheBloody

I've been thinking recently about the Fifth Year Festival and, while Finale is universally praised, I seem remember actually liking Liverpool a little more, so I decided to rewatch them and compare.


*FYF: Liverpool*
Homicide vs Davey Richards - ***1/4
Sara Del Ray vs Allison Danger - **1/2
Rave/Jacobs vs Cabana/Whitmer - ***
Delirious vs Matt Sydal - _(2/3 Falls)_ - ***1/2
Roderick Strong vs PAC - _(FIP Title)_ - ***3/4
The Briscoes vs Shingo/Doi - _(ROH Tag Titles)_ - ****1/2
Nigel McGuinness vs Samoa Joe - ****1/2
*OVERALL*: **** - Fantastic show, with Briscoes/ShingoDoi being one of my top ten matches of the year.

*FYF: Finale*
Delirious vs Colt Cabana - ***
BJ Whitmer vs Jacobs - ***1/2
Matt Sydal vs PAC - ***1/2
Jay Briscoe vs Mark Briscoe - ****1/4
Shingo/Doi vs Strong/Richards - _(ROH Tag Titles_) - ****
Jimmy Rave vs Nigel McGuinness - _(Fight Without Honor)_ - ****1/2
Samoa Joe vs Homicide ***1/2
*OVERALL*: ****1/4 - Awesome show, very similar to Liverpool. Great Rave/Nigel match, and a good farewell for Samoa Joe.


The big difference is that Finale has 4 matches with HUGE meaning to them (Joe farewell, Briscoes test each other, BJ/Jacobs feud continues, Rave/Nigel feud ends) whereas Liverpool has 2 (Joe/Nigel rivalry ends, Jacobs vs Colt/BJ feud continues). In the end, Finale is a little better on paper...but I just love Liverpool too much. Sue me.


_Liverpool d. Finale via PINFALL _(Low blow, referee fast count)


----------



## ROH

WillTheBloody said:


> _Liverpool d. Finale via PINFALL _(Low blow, referee fast count)


:lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

Ordered my chikara shows on tuesday, which means I might get them tomorrow. Can't wait, its been 4 months too long since I last saw new Chikara shows


----------



## watts63

*ROH Reckless Abandon*

*Tag Team Scramble Match*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jack Evans & Ruckus vs. BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright vs. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs **3/4

*30 Minute Iron Man Match*
Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries *3/4-** (7 Falls in The Last 15 Minutes :no:; This Match Was Crap & Crowd Didn’t Help As They Were Completely Dead Until The Last Minute)

Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards vs. Human Tornado **1/4 (Damn You Gabe For Making Tornado Sell When He Got Hit in The Balls; Tornado Was The Only Good Thing in That Match)

Nigel McGuinness vs. Silas Young ** (Del Rey vs. McGuinness Would Have Been Awesome)

Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher *** (LL: Paul Turner, What Does The Five Fingers Say To The Face? DP: SLAP! LL: I’m Bryan Danielson Bitch! LMAO They Fucking Rule!)

Chris Hero vs. Jigsaw **3/4 (LOL At Sweeney’s Intro; Blue Jigsaw Sucks)

*Falls Count Anywhere*
Delirious vs. Adam Pearce **3/4

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Seth Skyfire **-**1/4

*The Worst ROH Show I Ever Seen Since Black Friday Fallout*​


----------



## vivalabrave

UNIFIED
Colt Cabana vs. Jonny Storm vs. Matt Sydal vs. Spud --- ***1/4
Jimmy Rave vs. Davey Richards --- ***
Claudio Castagnoli vs. BJ Whitmer --- **3/4
Colt Cabana vs. Chris Hero --- **1/4
Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki --- **
Robbie Brookside vs. Chad Collyer --- ½*
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe --- ****3/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness --- *****

ANARCHY IN THE U.K.
Go Shiozaki vs. BJ Whitmer --- ***3/4
Jody Fleisch vs. Jonny Storm vs. Spud --- **1/2
Cabana/McGuinness/Brookside vs. Hero/Castagnoli/Collyer --- ***
Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA (ROH World Title) --- ***
Doug Williams vs. Jimmy Rave --- ***1/4
The Briscoes vs. Richards/Sydal --- ****1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title) --- ****


----------



## McQueen

Watts, thats what you get for buying an ROH show from... Dayton. :$

Although I had high hopes for the Ironman match I had no intention of really wanting that show.


----------



## Spartanlax

> Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher *** (LL: Paul Turner, What Does The Five Fingers Say To The Face? DP: SLAP! LL: I’m Bryan Danielson Bitch! LMAO They Fucking Rule!)


Someone upload this match please, just so I can hear LL say 'bitch'. Wow, that's awesome.


----------



## Kapone89

watts63 said:


> *ROH Reckless Abandon*
> 
> *Tag Team Scramble Match*
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jack Evans & Ruckus vs. BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright vs. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs **3/4
> 
> *30 Minute Iron Man Match*
> Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries *3/4-** (7 Falls in The Last 15 Minutes :no:; This Match Was Crap & Crowd Didn’t Help As They Were Completely Dead Until The Last Minute)
> 
> Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards vs. Human Tornado **1/4 (Damn You Gabe For Making Tornado Sell When He Got Hit in The Balls; Tornado Was The Only Good Thing in That Match)
> 
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Silas Young ** (Del Rey vs. McGuinness Would Have Been Awesome)
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher *** (LL: Paul Turner, What Does The Five Fingers Say To The Face? DP: SLAP! LL: I’m Bryan Danielson Bitch! LMAO They Fucking Rule!)
> 
> Chris Hero vs. Jigsaw **3/4 (LOL At Sweeney’s Intro; Blue Jigsaw Sucks)
> 
> *Falls Count Anywhere*
> Delirious vs. Adam Pearce **3/4
> 
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Seth Skyfire **-**1/4
> 
> *The Worst ROH Show I Ever Seen Since Black Friday Fallout*​



According to that review i shouldnt get that show. But the ROH-completionist
in me tells me to get that show, hehehe


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

watts63 said:


> *ROH Reckless Abandon*
> 
> *Tag Team Scramble Match*
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jack Evans & Ruckus vs. BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright vs. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs **3/4
> 
> *30 Minute Iron Man Match*
> Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries *3/4-** (7 Falls in The Last 15 Minutes :no:; This Match Was Crap & Crowd Didn’t Help As They Were Completely Dead Until The Last Minute)
> 
> Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards vs. Human Tornado **1/4 (Damn You Gabe For Making Tornado Sell When He Got Hit in The Balls; Tornado Was The Only Good Thing in That Match)
> 
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Silas Young ** (Del Rey vs. McGuinness Would Have Been Awesome)
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher *** (LL: Paul Turner, What Does The Five Fingers Say To The Face? DP: SLAP! LL: I’m Bryan Danielson Bitch! LMAO They Fucking Rule!)
> 
> Chris Hero vs. Jigsaw **3/4 (LOL At Sweeney’s Intro; Blue Jigsaw Sucks)
> 
> *Falls Count Anywhere*
> Delirious vs. Adam Pearce **3/4
> 
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Seth Skyfire **-**1/4
> 
> *The Worst ROH Show I Ever Seen Since Black Friday Fallout*​



Shit, I have this coming as part of my order pretty soon. Ah well, I'll watch this one first and get it over and done with.


----------



## Platt

New sale and new shirts. The Austin DVD is also on pre-order.


> TAKE 15% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> You can now save on your next order with no minimum purchase required. This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> This offer can be used along with any of the special offers listed below to save even more money on your next purchase.
> 
> This is a great way to save money on tickets to all upcoming live Ring of Honor events!!!
> 
> To redeem your 15% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: jan15 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on Thursday, January 24th at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> 20% OFF RING OF HONOR LIVE EVENT TICKETS
> 
> Please note: You can combine the 15% off sale listed above with this sale to save almost 35% off on tickets to all upcoming live Ring of Honor events!!!
> 
> It's simple. All Ring of Honor tickets are now on sale for 20% off and have already been reduced on the website. Also use the discount code listed above to receive an additional 15% off that price and save even more money to see ROH live. Tickets are now on sale for the following events:
> 
> 1/25- Dayton, OH
> 1/26- Chicago Ridge, IL
> 2/22- Deer Park, NY
> 2/23- New York, NY
> 3/15- Philadelphia, PA
> 3/28- Orlando, FL
> 3/29- Orlando, FL
> 4/18- Detroit, MI
> 4/19- Chicago Ridge, IL
> 6/6- Hartford, CT
> 
> To purchase tickets click on this link: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=163. Offer ends on Thursday, January 24th at 9am EST. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> STRAIGHT SHOOTIN' DVD'S FOR ONLY $5 EACH!!!
> 
> Please note: You can combine the 15% off sale listed above with this sale to save even more money on the DVD's listed below!!!
> 
> The following DVD's are now on sale for only $5 each in the "Weekly Specials" section:
> 
> -Straight Shootin' with One Man Gang
> -Straight Shootin' with The Fantastics
> -Straight Shootin' with Butch Reed
> -Straight Shootin' with The Midnight Express
> -Straight Shootin' with Skandar Akbar
> -Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
> -Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero
> -Straight Shootin' with Ken Patera
> -Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
> -Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard
> -Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
> -Straight Shootin' with Paul Ellering
> -Straight Shootin' with Mr. Fuji
> -Straight Shootin' with Francine
> -Straight Shootin' with Jushin Liger
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Mitchell
> -Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle
> 
> INVENTORY REDUCTION- $10 DVD SALE!!!
> 
> The following DVD's are now on sale for $10 each in the "Weekly Specials" section:
> 
> -TNA Best of Tag Team Vol. 1 DVD
> -Best of Deathmatch Wrestling Vol. 6- West Coast Warfare (DVD)
> -Best of Deathmatch Wrestling Vol. 5: Double Death Tag Tournament (DVD)
> -Pro Wrestling Ultimate Insiders Presents Doin' Time With New Jack (2 Disc Set)
> -IWC ’Super Indy VI’ McKeesport, PA 5/11/07 (DVD-R)
> -Before They Were Stars- Best of Samoa Joe (DVD)
> -WWE Unforgiven 2007 (DVD)
> -XPW Class X Presents: Baptized in Blood 1 & 2 (2 Disc Set)
> -Ballpark Brawl V- Bang! Bang! Have a Nice Day! (DVD)
> 
> Prices are good while supplies last. All orders must be placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Not valid on any previously placed orders.
> 
> NEW MERCHANDISE RELEASES!!!
> 
> The following items are now in stock and available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Mid South Wrestling Giants, Heroes, Midgets, & Villians Vol. 2 DVD
> 
> Once again fans can re-live the legendary glory age of wrestling and once and for all know that the bone breaking, blood-pounding action is real. Several of the matches on this DVD, when they originally aired on T.V. had to run with a disclaimer because the content was over the top vicious & bloody– the infamous match between Ric Flair & Ted DiBiase in a concussion bandage, the ambush beating Hacksaw Jim Duggan received by the hands of Ted DiBiase and his henchmen, the intentional blinding of JYD by the Midnight Express and the brutal beating Ric Flair endured by the Freebirds during an NWA Championship cage match.
> 
> All this and more, plus 4 man & 6 man tag team matches, midget matches, a Hacksaw Jim Duggan montage video and Classic interviews including one with Andre the GIANT done by none other then Vince McMahon himself. Enjoy!
> 
> 1. Highlights of Dick Murdoch attacking Ted DiBiase before his match with Ric Flair (from Mid South Wrestling Giants, Heroes, Midgets, & Villians Vol. 1)
> 2. NWA Title Match: Ric Flair vs. Ted DiBiase
> 3. Jake Roberts & The Barbarian vs. Richard Dye & Paul Brown
> 4. Bill Dundee & Little Tokyo vs. Wendell Cooley & Little Coco
> 5. Ted DiBiase & King Kong Bundy vs. Steve Williams & Magnum TA
> 6. Midnight Express vs. Hacksaw Duggan & Junkyard Dog (joined in progress)
> 7. Football Helmet Match: Steve Williams vs. Hacksaw Duggan
> 8. Kamala & The Black Ninja vs. Art Crews & Mike Jackson
> 9. Handicap Match: Nikolia Volkoff vs. Mike Jackson & Randy Barber
> 10. Hacksaw Duggan promo & video
> 11. Bounty Match: One Man Gang vs. Hacksaw Duggan
> 12. Highlight of Freebirds turning on Kerry Von Erich during his cage match with Ric Flair from World Class
> 13. King Kong Bundy vs. Junkyard Dog
> 14. Jake Roberts & Steve Williams vs. Shawn Michaels & Pvt. Terry Daniels
> 15. Buzz Sawyer vs. Nick Patrick (Duggan, Butch Reed, & Dick Slater all get involved)
> 16. One Man Gang & The Assassin vs. Ernie Ladd & Iron Mike Sharp
> 17. Butch Reed vs. Jim Neidhart
> 18. Andre The Giant, Junkyard Dog, & Mil Mascaras vs. Killer Kahn, Tully Blanchard, & Gino Hernandez
> 19. Vince McMahon interviews Andre The Giant
> 20. Tom Stanton & Cowboy Lang vs. George Weingroff & Lone Eagle
> 21. Missing Link vs. Junkyard Dog
> 22. Nikolia Volkoff vs. Hacksaw Duggan
> 23. Buzz Sawyer & Dick Slater vs. The Fantastics
> 24. Kamala vs. Iceman Parsons
> 25. Hacksaw Duggan vs. Humongous
> 
> TNA Turning Point 2007 DVD
> 
> 1. Team 3D & Johnny Devine vs. Jay Lethal & The Motor City Machine Guns
> 2. ODB and Roxxi vs. Angelina Love & Velvet Sky
> 3. James Storm vs. Eric Young
> 4. Feast or Fired Match: LAX, XXX, Sonjay Dutt, Shark Boy, Lance Hoyt, Jimmy Rave, Petey Williams, Chris Harris, VKM and Scott Steiner
> 5. TNA Knockouts Title: Gail Kim vs. Awesome Kong
> 6. Black Reign & Rellik vs. Raven & Abyss
> 7. Christian Cage & Robert Roode vs. Booker T & Kaz
> 8. Kurt Angle, AJ Styles, & Tomko vs. Samoa Joe, Kevin Nash, & ???
> 
> My Side Of The Story: Tito Santana & Greg Valentine (DVD-R)
> 
> You will not see any wrestling historians here or second hand accounts. This new, groundbreaking series isolates both halves of a legendary wrestling feud and asks them both the same questions. Their answers are edited besides each other's to see how similarly they remember the details of their feud. In doing so, a remarkable capsule of their time together is created, with details and memories only the participants themselves can provide.
> 
> The last part of this extraordinary DVD reunites the two men, as they sit down and recount the feud together.
> 
> This DVD even comes with a commemorative booklet, jam packed with facts and figures about the feud. This is the definitive word on one of wrestling's greatest feuds.
> 
> NEW RING OF HONOR T-SHIRTS
> 
> -Necro Butcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Claudio Castagnoli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Both designs are available in sizes M, L, XL, and XXL.


----------



## Blasko

That Claudio shirt is piiiiiiiiiiiiimp...


----------



## KingKicks

Damn i love both the Claudio and Necro shirts.


----------



## ROH

Kapone89 said:


> According to that review i shouldnt get that show. But the ROH-completionist
> in me tells me to get that show, hehehe


Yeah, you're just wasting your money there...


----------



## -Mystery-

DVD grab bags are back too.

I'm thinking about getting the two volumes of Mid South Wrestling. Anyone know if they're any good?


----------



## Platt

-Mystery- said:


> DVD grab bags are back too.


:frustrate They weren't up when i placed my order :cuss:


----------



## watts63

*FIP New Year’s Classic ‘07*

Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. SHINGO & Jimmy Rave **** (Damn Shame This Was Evans & Strong’s Last Match Teaming Together)

*Bounty Match*
Brent Albright vs. Erick Stevens ***-***1/4

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Larry Sweeney **3/4

Black Market vs. Steve Madison & Chasyn Rance **

Sal Rinauro vs. Gran Akuma **1/2-**3/4

Heartbreak Express vs. Shima Xion & Pelle Primeau *1/4

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Shane Hagadorn **-**1/4

Kenny King vs. Seth Delay ***​


----------



## bmxmadb53

SMV SALE


----------



## watts63

*FIP Unfinished Business ‘07*

*Dog Collar Match*
Erick Stevens vs. Steve Madison ****1/4-****1/2 (Incredible)

*TLC Match*
Seth Delay vs. Sal Rinauro ***3/4

Kenny King & Chasyn Rance vs. SHINGO & Shane Hagadorn vs. Black Market **1/4

*FIP Heavyweight Championship*
Roderick Strong © vs. Brent Albright ***1/2

Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***1/4

Gran Akuma vs. Jack Evans ***1/4

Heart Throbs & Shima Xion vs. Heartbreak Express & Pelle Primeau **1/2 

Allison Danger & Sara Del Rey vs. Daffney & Talia Madison **1/4

Larry Sweeney vs. Claudio Castagnoli **1/2​


----------



## musdy

Winnie the Pooh was always hardcore.


----------



## JD13

-Mystery- said:


> DVD grab bags are back too.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting the two volumes of Mid South Wrestling. Anyone know if they're any good?


Volume 1 was fun in a nostalgic kind of way. The majority of the matches are from TV tapings and rarely go past 5 minutes so dont expect any ***** matches. Still its a fun watch if your into old school stuff.


----------



## -Mystery-

JD13 said:


> Volume 1 was fun in a nostalgic kind of way. The majority of the matches are from TV tapings and rarely go past 5 minutes so dont expect any ***** matches. Still its a fun watch if your into old school stuff.


Thanks. They seemed pretty interesting and affordable given the price. I may pick them up this weekend or some other time. However, it's something I definitely want to get.

Also, it's great to see someone else showing Stevens/Madison some love. It was such an awesome match. Infact, I had the match in my top 10 overall as far as MOTYCs were concerned.


----------



## 5hadow

Quick question about the DVD grab bag, what exactly do you get in it? I mean do you get TNA, FIP, SHIMMER, Straight Shootin', strictly ROH or a mixture of some of these?


----------



## McQueen

Grab Bag is 5 completely random things off the ROH website (except I think WWE/TNA/NOAH stuff), so yeah could be a shoot, could be shimmer or could be an indy

I just got my FIP order today so i'll probably be giving that Stevens/Madison Dog Collar match some love by the end of the weekend. Still need to watch GBH 6 and SOTF first though, but it's gonna be a cold ass weekend and I've got notning else planned.


----------



## bmxmadb53

*Undeniable*
The Age of the Fall (Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black) (w/Lacey) vs. The Vulture Squad (Jack Evans and Ruckus) (w/Julius Smokes) **1/2

Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey **1/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero **3/4

The Hangmen 3 (Adam Pearce, BJ Whitmer and Brent Albright) vs. Delirious, Kevin Steen and El Generico **1/2

Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4

The Briscoe Brothers (Jay and Mark) vs. No Remorse Corps (Davey Richards and Rocky Romero) ***1/2

Nigel McGuinness vs. Takeshi Morishima **3/4

Pretty Solid show, imo. The Aries Strong match was amazing.


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> Grab Bag is 5 completely random things off the ROH website (except I think WWE/TNA/NOAH stuff), so yeah could be a shoot, could be shimmer or could be an indy
> 
> I just got my FIP order today so i'll probably be giving that Stevens/Madison Dog Collar match some love by the end of the weekend. Still need to watch GBH 6 and SOTF first though, but it's gonna be a cold ass weekend and I've got notning else planned.


Grab bag is anything on the site with the possible exception of Noah, i got WWE stuff and i know others got ROH shows.


----------



## McQueen

I'm surprised they have WWE items in the grab bag. Probably overstock copies of Great American Bash 2005 :side:


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> I'm surprised they have WWE items in the grab bag. Probably overstock copies of Great American Bash 2005 :side:


Armageddon 06 actually :side:


----------



## McQueen

Could be worse, could be December to Dismember.


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> Could be worse, could be December to Dismember.


awww....no love for Bob Holly in the Main Event...? :side:


----------



## Platt

> Both SHIMMER Volume 13 and SHIMMER Volume 14 will be released next weekend by Ring of Honor at www.rohwrestling.com. The cases of DVDs shipped out today, so ROH will have them available on their web site in next weekend's merchandise update, and should also have them at the live events next weekend in Dayton and Chicago Ridge.


Can't wait


----------



## -Mystery-

My ROH DVDs came in the mail today. Now, I just have to finish Chaos At The Cow Palace and I'll be ready to watch my new shows.


----------



## JD13

Platt said:


> Armageddon 06 actually :side:


Thats what i got in my last grab bag:no:

Ive ordered PWG BOLA 07 nights 1-3 and the CMML 74th anniversery show from high spots.

Also made a little order from IVP videos:

1 x FIP Emergence (2 Discs) (Shelf) = $5.99
1 x Toryumon 9/22/2007 September 22nd 2007 (5250) = $2.99
1 x Toryumon WrestleJam 2 (5252) = $2.99
1 x NOAH 10/27/2007 October 27th 2007 (2 Discs) (5319) = $5.99
1 x NOAH 12/02/2007 December 2nd 2007 (2 Discs) (5360) = $1.99
1 x NJPW 01/04/2008 January 4th 2008 (2 Discs) (5361) = $5.99
1 x NJPW 11/11/2007 November 11th 2007 (2 Discs) (5315) = $5.99
1 x Best of BJPW 2006 V.01 (5343) = $2.99
1 x Michinoku Pro 09/02/2007 September 2nd 2007 (5254) = $2.99


----------



## watts63

*FIP Dangerous Intentions ‘07*

Colt Cabana & Erick Stevens vs. Larry Sweeney & Claudio Castagnoli **1/2-**3/4 (This Shouldn’t Be The Main Event)

*FIP Heavyweight Championship; I Quit Match*
Roderick Strong © vs. Davey Richards ****

*Four Corner Survival*
Gran Akuma vs. Erick Stevens vs. Seth Delay vs. Jigsaw ***1/4-***1/2

Jay Briscoe vs. Mad Man Pondo ***1/4

Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher ***1/4

Ricky Vega vs. Jaison Moore ¾*

Black Market vs. Sal Rinauro & Chasyn Rance **

Allison Danger vs. Lexie Fyfe **

SHINGO vs. Hallowicked ***​


----------



## bmxmadb53

My mom just looked at her credit card  60 dollars for IWA-MS 50 for roh tix.  Whatever I dominate.


----------



## peep4life

McQueen said:


> Could be worse, could be December to Dismember.


Thats what I got in my grab bag. Still sits unopened on my shelf mocking me. Rest of the grab bag was good though.


----------



## -Mystery-

peep4life said:


> Thats what I got in my grab bag. Still sits unopened on my shelf mocking me. Rest of the grab bag was good though.


Gabe must hate you.


----------



## McQueen

So i've watched roughly half of FIP Unfinished Business 2007, and i'm just gonna come out and say it and i'll get heat for it but....


..I actually was quite impressed by the Heart Throbs, no joke.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

What are the best DVDs that have the best Giant Bernard & Yuji Nagata matches?

I don't mean against eachother but their best matches period on IVP videos. IVP has really started stocking up on good stuff lately and I'm looking to put an order in already. I already have about 15 DVDs in the cart but I really want to see more Yuji Nagata & Giant Bernard. Bernard has improved a million times more since he left WWE. My god. I just saw him on the DVD sampler they have and I wanna see more.

any help please.

Also I'm already picking up that TNA vs. New Japan DVD just in case anyone suggests that.


----------



## Platt

IVP has 2 best of Bernard discs that are worth picking up.


----------



## McQueen

I don't know if IPV has this show but Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Yuji Nagata (NJPW 4/13/2007) was my MOTY for last year. Granted I have no idea whats on the undercard.



> El Samurai & Yujiro vs. Taichi Ishikari & Tetsuya Naito
> 
> Tiger Mask, Koji Kanemoto & Wataru Inoue vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Milano Collection AT & BxB Hulk
> 
> Riki Choshu & Takashi Iizuka vs. Toru Yano & Tomoaki Honma Manabu Nakanishi vs. Orlando Jordan
> 
> Masahiro Chono & Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Togi Makabe & Tomohiro Ishii
> 
> Jado & Gedo vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Yasushi Kanda
> 
> IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title: Minoru (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
> 
> IWGP Tag Team Title: Giant Bernard & Travis Tomko (c) vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Shiro Koshinaka
> 
> IWGP Heavyweight Title: Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Yuji Nagata


looks like a reasonable solid show on paper. The prospect of a tag team featuring Tenzan' goofy ass chops and Koshinaka's epically entertaining ass attacks sounds like too hot a prosept to miss.


----------



## Spartanlax

My latest wrestling order, and first Japanese wrestling order in about 6 months-

Best of Dynamite Kid (2 Discs)
NJPW 08/12/2007 August 12th 2007 (2 Discs)
NOAH 07/15/2007 July 15th 2007 (2 Discs)
NOAH 09/09/2007 September 9th 2007
Toryumon WrestleJam 2


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Chaos At The Cow Palace*
1. Chris Hero vs. Human Tornado - ***
2. Roderick Strong vs. Claudio Castagnoli (FIP Heavyweight Title Match) - ***
3. Adam Pearce vs. Karl Anderson - *3/4
4. Delirious vs. Brent Albright - **
5. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards vs. TJ Perkins & Tony Kozina - **1/2
6. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards vs. Necro Butcher & Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/4
7. Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson (Second Match In The Best of Three Series) - ****
8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Match) - ***1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## JD13

McQueen said:


> I don't know if IPV has this show but Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Yuji Nagata (NJPW 4/13/2007) was my MOTY for last year. Granted I have no idea whats on the undercard.
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a reasonable solid show on paper. The prospect of a tag team featuring Tenzan' goofy ass chops and Koshinaka's epically entertaining ass attacks sounds like too hot a prosept to miss.



That show is indeed available from IVP and the undercard is decent.

Pick it up Betterthanyou, as McQueen said the Mainevent is great.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

Best of Vader$2.99
Best of Bam Bam Bigelow V.2 (IVP Custom Comp)$2.99
Best of AJPW Triple Crown V.14$2.99
Best of AJPW Triple Crown V.04$2.99
Puroresu DVD Sampler$0.25 
Best of Steiner Brothers$2.99
NJPW 1996 J-Crown Tourny$2.99
Best of AJPW Triple Crown V.03$2.99
NOAH GHC Title Hisory 11 Discs$24.99
NOAH 12/02/2007 December 2nd 2007 (2 Discs)$1.99
Best of AJPW Triple Crown V.08$2.99
Best of American Dragon in NOAH (2 Discs) (IVP Custom Comp)$5.99
NOAH 10/27/2007 October 27th 2007 (2 Discs)$5.99
NJPW 11/11/2007 November 11th 2007 (2 Discs)$5.99
NJPW 04/13/2007 April 13th 2007 (2 Discs)$5.99 

Sub-Total: $75.11

Okay thanks. I think I'm going to make this order when I get paid this weekend. But I might have to take some off since that comes out to a little too much for right now.


----------



## JD13

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> Best of Vader$2.99
> Best of Bam Bam Bigelow V.2 (IVP Custom Comp)$2.99
> Best of AJPW Triple Crown V.14$2.99
> Best of AJPW Triple Crown V.04$2.99
> Puroresu DVD Sampler$0.25
> Best of Steiner Brothers$2.99
> NJPW 1996 J-Crown Tourny$2.99
> Best of AJPW Triple Crown V.03$2.99
> NOAH GHC Title Hisory 11 Discs$24.99
> NOAH 12/02/2007 December 2nd 2007 (2 Discs)$1.99
> Best of AJPW Triple Crown V.08$2.99
> Best of American Dragon in NOAH (2 Discs) (IVP Custom Comp)$5.99
> NOAH 10/27/2007 October 27th 2007 (2 Discs)$5.99
> NJPW 11/11/2007 November 11th 2007 (2 Discs)$5.99
> NJPW 04/13/2007 April 13th 2007 (2 Discs)$5.99
> 
> Sub-Total: $75.11
> 
> Okay thanks. I think I'm going to make this order when I get paid this weekend. But I might have to take some off since that comes out to a little too much for right now.


Nice order, especialy the GHC title history. 

Also i just remembered theres a Nagata comp on IVP in case you didnt see it.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Undeniable*

*ROH World Championship*
Takeshi Morishima © vs. Nigel McGuinness *1/2-*3/4

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Jay & Mark Briscoe © vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero ***1/4-***1/2

*Grudge Match*
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong ****-****1/4

Kevin Steen, El Generico & Delirious vs. Adam Pearce, Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer **1/2-**3/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ***-***1/4

Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze **1/4

Jack Evans & Ruckus vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black **1/2-**3/4​


----------



## McQueen

:lmao at all the horrible ratings the Morishima/McGuinness match is getting, makes me want to see it even more than before.


----------



## bmxmadb53

ROH World Championship
Takeshi Morishima © vs. Nigel McGuinness *1/2

That might be stretching it.


----------



## ROH

What was so bad about Nigel/Shima??


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Undeniable*

Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Jack Evans and Ruckus - **3/4

Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey - **1/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2

The Hangmen 3 vs. Delirious, Kevin Steen and El Generico - **1/2
*
Grudge Match*
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4
*(Fantastic stuff)*

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards and Rocky Romero - ***1/2
*
ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Takeshi Morishima - **3/4
*(Something was wrong with this match/LOL at Delirious and Generico's celebrating together)*

*Overall - * The worst of the PPV's so far, but it was still pretty good.​


----------



## vivalabrave

Wow, Watts you used to rate everything higher than me, but the last couple of reviews I've seen you do have not been very favorable. Oh well, to each his own...

UNDENIABLE
Evans/Ruckus vs. Jacobs/Black --- **3/4 (What I've seen of Black has really impressed me)
Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey --- *1/2 (Way too short)
Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero --- ***1/4 (Also could have been given more time but I guess this is only a 2 hour PPV)
The Hangm3n 3 vs. Steen/Generico/Delirious --- *** (Wow this shocked the shit outta me)
Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries --- ****1/4 (Crazy finish...crazy...)
The Briscoes vs. Romero/Richards (ROH Tag Team Titles) --- **** (What can I say, I like MOVEZ~!)
Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel Mcguinness (ROH World Title) --- ***1/2 (Woohoo, 1st person to actually like this match. That being said, it was their worst match out of the 3 they've had.)


----------



## Spartanlax

I told ya'll about McGuinness/Shima...it's just a shame that even with editing for PPV it came across as bad on TV as it did live.


----------



## Master of Spike

My Undeniable 2007 Ratings:


Evans/Ruckus vs. Jacobs/Black - ** 1/2

Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey - * 1/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero - *** 1/4

The Hangm3n 3 vs. Steen/Generico/Delirious - *** 

Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries - **** 1/4 

The Briscoes vs. Romero/Richards (ROH Tag Team Titles) - **** 

Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel Mcguinness (ROH World Title) - ****


*Overall: *** 1/2* Very Good PPV, 2nd best so far


----------



## ROH

Well, I've watched 2/3 of the PPV - HOLY SHIT was Aries/Strong dissapointing. The no selling from Aries was entriely stupid and killed lots of the heat, I can see why people are going off Aries nowadays.

Awesome opener to Undeniable, btw.


----------



## StraightEdge

ROH said:


> HOLY SHIT was Aries/Strong dissapointing. The no selling from Aries was entriely stupid and killed lots of the heat, I can see why people are going off Aries nowadays.


That's What Happens when you 'wrestle' in TNA for a while, You Lose Credibility and some Wrestling Skills...


----------



## watts63

ROH said:


> Well, I've watched 2/3 of the PPV - HOLY SHIT was Aries/Strong dissapointing. The no selling from Aries was entriely stupid and killed lots of the heat, I can see why people are going off Aries nowadays.


If you didn't like that, you're gonna hate the Iron Man match.

Here's two highlight reels I made.

Necro Butcher vs. Mark Briscoe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoFzJ2eopi8&feature=user

Mad Man Pondo vs. Jay Briscoe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1995QtcCF04


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> If you didn't like that, you're gonna hate the Iron Man match.


Yeah, I don't think I'm gonna even go near Reckless Abandon.


----------



## KaijuFan

I just had to buy Reckless Abandon before any reviews came out -_-. Oh well, that's punishment for being impatient.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Yeah, me too. I'm still looking forward to the ironman match, even if it's just slightly.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Glory By Honor VI Night 1*

*1. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer*
This match was an alright opener. Now, I haven't seen the Undeniable PPV where this feud started so I really can't comment on whether this match was a good feud progression match or not but this match was alright having no idea what the backstory is. I'll probably have to watch this match again after I see Undeniable to decide whether this match fit nicely into the storyline. However, it appeared to me that these two teams didn't mesh together well at all. Albright and especially Whitmer seemed like they had trouble keeping up with the great duo of Steen & Generico. Nothing really special from this match other than the usual good team work out of Steen & Generico. Overall *1/2

*2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Hallowicked*
An alright match which could've used a lot more time. Both of these are very familiar with each other since they both compete frequently in Chikara so I was quite excited for this match but when the match ended I was left asking myself "that's it?" For the amount of time they were given, they worked together well and blended together nicely. I really would've like to have seen what they could've done with an extra 5-7 mins. However, instead of dwelling on what could've been, I'll talk about the match that was. Like I mentioned above, they blended together nicely which was expected and it was a decent back and forth match. The crowd was pretty into the match thanks to the incredibly charismatic Castagnoli so that helped a bit. Overall the match had some decent action and it's always fun to watch Castagnoli wrestle. Overall **

*3. Delirious vs. Davey Richards*
This match was a really fun match to watch. I was pretty confused as to why this match was taking place because I thought the Delirious/NRC feud was over months ago. Seemed kind of pointless to tie up a loose end this long after the feud ended but whatever. Anyways, I found the match to be really fun to watch. I really liked the psychology going on with Davey doing a very good job of working over Delirious' arm and Delirious doing a good job of selling. The crowd was into this match somewhat as well. Good match which was fun to watch and I was really digging the finish. I thought it was cool how Davey ended up hitting Delirious with the tombstone. Overall ***1/4

*4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero (World Tag Title Match)*
I really liked this match and thought it was really good. First off, I was glad to see Romero & Strong get a title shot because it's something fresh and by this point we need some new opponents for the Briscoes. Now, despite whatever criticisms the Briscoes draw, I'm still think they're great and enjoy their work immensely. Anyways, this didn't seem like you typical Briscoes match filled with a lot of spotty offense and moves which could because they were facing Strong & Romero who are a more strike oriented team. I thought the match was really good and as I mentioned above it seemed to stray away from your typical Briscoes match. After seeing this match, I'm really excited to see future Briscoes/NRC matches. Overall the match was very good and was really enjoyable to watch. The crowd was also into the match which helped it as well. Overall ***1/2

*5. Jimmy Jacobs, Tyler Black, & Necro Butcher vs. Jack Evans, Ruckus, & Jigsaw*
This was a very fun match to watch because it was filled with action. Sure, there wasn't that much psychology but sometimes you just gotta worry less about the psychology and more about enjoying the match and this was one of those times. I thought the action and spots flowed well and it was fun to watch Necro punch the flippy guys in the face. Black & Jacobs are such an awesome team together and I really liked how they showcased their abilities as a team during this match. The crowd was on their feet the entire match as well. Like I said, just a really fun match to watch. Don't expect incredible psychology or whatever just expect a good action packed 10+ minute match. Also, the brawl afterwards was great. It was very ECW-esque and I loved it. It actually made me care about faction warfare for once. Overall ***1/2

*6. Mitch Franklin vs. Ernie Osiris (Top of the Class Trophy Match)*
What's there really to say about this match? Nothing much. Just a short student match with no real purpose at all. Both men looked sloppy but it's expected. Nothing much going on and no reason to talk about the match anymore. Overall *

*7. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (3rd Mach In The Best Of Three Series)*
It's official! It's impossible for these two men to have a bad match together. The past two matches between these two guys were great and I had no idea how they could possibly top their Honor Nation match but they did. This match was awesome in so many ways it's ridiculous and would've definitely been 5 stars had Aries sold the leg/neck some. Despite the selling flaws on the part of Aries the match was flawless. I absolutely loved how they played off their familiarity which resulted in a good bit of reversals. Just some great storytelling there. Then, I was really digging how near the end both men attempted the moves that won them their previous match. I thought that was a great touch to the match. Finally, the crowd was really hot for the match which made it so much more fun to watch. This was seriously one of the best matches I saw for the year of 2007. Great storytelling, great wrestling, and a great crowd. It's ashame Aries didn't sell better because this would've been 5 stars. Overall ****3/4

*8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title Match)*
Chris is awesome. Man, this was such a great match. Firstly, I absolutely loved the story of Sweeney goading Nigel into the match and Nigel being such a proud champion refusing to backdown to prove to Sweeney and the fans that he was no fluke. The match itself was a lot of fun to watch. I really liked how Hero constantly taunted Nigel and started wearing his shirt. Hero went after the arm nicely and Nigel sold it very well. Another thing I loved about this match was the false finish with Turner getting out of position and then Nigel tapping. Just really good booking there. It also got a nice pop out of the crowd and seeing Hero celebrate with the World Title was great. The crowd was really involved with this match as well and it wasn't hard to get into the match because of all the emotion surrounding it. I can't stress enough how perfectly executed this match was. Hero and Nigel have some awesome chemistry together. Overall ***3/4

*9. Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji *
OMG~!!! It's Misawa!!! Okay, now that I got that out of the way I can review the match. I enjoyed the match and thought it was really good. It was a cool to see Misawa in a ROH ring despite him doing very little in the match but it was probably for the best. I thought the exchanges between Misawa & Morishima and KENTA & Morishima were great. Also, the final few minutes between Marufuji & KENTA were great. It's always something special when those two meet. My main problem with the match is it seemed way too anti-climatic. It just didn't seem they were building to anything. Also, I didn't really like how Misawa & Morishima were tagged in with like 10 seconds left. Just seemed really pointless. All in all, I really enjoyed the match and thought it was a lot of fun to watch. Some really nice exchanges as I mentioned above. I just wish the match would've had something to build to. Overall ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***3/4​


----------



## StraightEdge

Oh God, that looks like an awesome Show, Can't wait to pick that up, won't be for a while though


----------



## TBT

-Mystery- said:


> *ROH Glory By Honor VI Night 1*
> 
> *1. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer*
> This match was an alright opener. Now, I haven't seen the Undeniable PPV where this feud started so I really can't comment on whether this match was a good feud progression match or not but this match was alright having no idea what the backstory is. I'll probably have to watch this match again after I see Undeniable to decide whether this match fit nicely into the storyline. However, it appeared to me that these two teams didn't mesh together well at all. Albright and especially Whitmer seemed like they had trouble keeping up with the great duo of Steen & Generico. Nothing really special from this match other than the usual good team work out of Steen & Generico. Overall *1/2
> 
> *2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Hallowicked*
> An alright match which could've used a lot more time. Both of these are very familiar with each other since they both compete frequently in Chikara so I was quite excited for this match but when the match ended I was left asking myself "that's it?" For the amount of time they were given, they worked together well and blended together nicely. I really would've like to have seen what they could've done with an extra 5-7 mins. However, instead of dwelling on what could've been, I'll talk about the match that was. Like I mentioned above, they blended together nicely which was expected and it was a decent back and forth match. The crowd was pretty into the match thanks to the incredibly charismatic Castagnoli so that helped a bit. Overall the match had some decent action and it's always fun to watch Castagnoli wrestle. Overall **
> 
> *3. Delirious vs. Davey Richards*
> This match was a really fun match to watch. I was pretty confused as to why this match was taking place because I thought the Delirious/NRC feud was over months ago. Seemed kind of pointless to tie up a loose end this long after the feud ended but whatever. Anyways, I found the match to be really fun to watch. I really liked the psychology going on with Davey doing a very good job of working over Delirious' arm and Delirious doing a good job of selling. The crowd was into this match somewhat as well. Good match which was fun to watch and I was really digging the finish. I thought it was cool how Davey ended up hitting Delirious with the tombstone. Overall ***1/4
> 
> *4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero (World Tag Title Match)*
> I really liked this match and thought it was really good. First off, I was glad to see Romero & Strong get a title shot because it's something fresh and by this point we need some new opponents for the Briscoes. Now, despite whatever criticisms the Briscoes draw, I'm still think they're great and enjoy their work immensely. Anyways, this didn't seem like you typical Briscoes match filled with a lot of spotty offense and moves which could because they were facing Strong & Romero who are a more strike oriented team. I thought the match was really good and as I mentioned above it seemed to stray away from your typical Briscoes match. After seeing this match, I'm really excited to see future Briscoes/NRC matches. Overall the match was very good and was really enjoyable to watch. The crowd was also into the match which helped it as well. Overall ***1/2
> 
> *5. Jimmy Jacobs, Tyler Black, & Necro Butcher vs. Jack Evans, Ruckus, & Jigsaw*
> This was a very fun match to watch because it was filled with action. Sure, there wasn't that much psychology but sometimes you just gotta worry less about the psychology and more about enjoying the match and this was one of those times. I thought the action and spots flowed well and it was fun to watch Necro punch the flippy guys in the face. Black & Jacobs are such an awesome team together and I really liked how they showcased their abilities as a team during this match. The crowd was on their feet the entire match as well. Like I said, just a really fun match to watch. Don't expect incredible psychology or whatever just expect a good action packed 10+ minute match. Also, the brawl afterwards was great. It was very ECW-esque and I loved it. It actually made me care about faction warfare for once. Overall ***1/2
> 
> *6. Mitch Franklin vs. Ernie Osiris (Top of the Class Trophy Match)*
> What's there really to say about this match? Nothing much. Just a short student match with no real purpose at all. Both men looked sloppy but it's expected. Nothing much going on and no reason to talk about the match anymore. Overall *
> 
> *7. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (3rd Mach In The Best Of Three Series)*
> It's official! It's impossible for these two men to have a bad match together. The past two matches between these two guys were great and I had no idea how they could possibly top their Honor Nation match but they did. This match was awesome in so many ways it's ridiculous and would've definitely been 5 stars had Aries sold the leg/neck some. Despite the selling flaws on the part of Aries the match was flawless. I absolutely loved how they played off their familiarity which resulted in a good bit of reversals. Just some great storytelling there. Then, I was really digging how near the end both men attempted the moves that won them their previous match. I thought that was a great touch to the match. Finally, the crowd was really hot for the match which made it so much more fun to watch. This was seriously one of the best matches I saw for the year of 2007. Great storytelling, great wrestling, and a great crowd. It's ashame Aries didn't sell better because this would've been 5 stars. Overall ****3/4
> 
> *8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title Match)*
> Chris is awesome. Man, this was such a great match. Firstly, I absolutely loved the story of Sweeney goading Nigel into the match and Nigel being such a proud champion refusing to backdown to prove to Sweeney and the fans that he was no fluke. The match itself was a lot of fun to watch. I really liked how Hero constantly taunted Nigel and started wearing his shirt. Hero went after the arm nicely and Nigel sold it very well. Another thing I loved about this match was the false finish with Turner getting out of position and then Nigel tapping. Just really good booking there. It also got a nice pop out of the crowd and seeing Hero celebrate with the World Title was great. The crowd was really involved with this match as well and it wasn't hard to get into the match because of all the emotion surrounding it. I can't stress enough how perfectly executed this match was. Hero and Nigel have some awesome chemistry together. Overall ***3/4
> 
> *9. Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji *
> OMG~!!! It's Misawa!!! Okay, now that I got that out of the way I can review the match. I enjoyed the match and thought it was really good. It was a cool to see Misawa in a ROH ring despite him doing very little in the match but it was probably for the best. I thought the exchanges between Misawa & Morishima and KENTA & Morishima were great. Also, the final few minutes between Marufuji & KENTA were great. It's always something special when those two meet. My main problem with the match is it seemed way too anti-climatic. It just didn't seem they were building to anything. Also, I didn't really like how Misawa & Morishima were tagged in with like 10 seconds left. Just seemed really pointless. All in all, I really enjoyed the match and thought it was a lot of fun to watch. Some really nice exchanges as I mentioned above. I just wish the match would've had something to build to. Overall ***3/4
> 
> Overall show rating - ***3/4​


Lets go, Briscoes! *clap, clap, clap*

It's good to see you've admitted that the Briscoes are the greatest tag team ever. Thanks.


----------



## -Mystery-

TBT said:


> Lets go, Briscoes! *clap, clap, clap*
> 
> It's good to see you've admitted that the Briscoes are the greatest tag team ever. Thanks.


Go away plz.


----------



## -GP-

Undeniable PPV:

Evans/Ruckus vs. Jacobs/Black - ** 1/2
Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey - * 1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero - *** 1/2
The Hangm3n 3 vs. Steen/Generico/Delirious - ***
Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries - **** 1/4
The Briscoes vs. Romero/Richards (ROH Tag Team Titles) - ****
Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel Mcguinness (ROH World Title) - ***

Ratings explained in the Undeniable thread.
Overall: Fun PPV, nowhere near Driven or Man Up, but still nice to watch


----------



## Blasko

TBT said:


> Lets go, Briscoes! *clap, clap, clap*
> 
> It's good to see you've admitted that the Briscoes are the greatest tag team ever. Thanks.


 Taue/Kawada beg to differ...


----------



## McQueen

Dory Funk Jr. & Terry Funk beg to differ. Can-Am Connection beg to differ. British Bulldogs beg to differ. As do the Brainbusters, Hart Foundation, The Hardys and Edge and Christian.

I could name 20 tag teams better than the briscoes in a heartbeat.

Aries & Strong btw were miles better than the Briscoes as well.


----------



## Blasko

No Evans/Roddy love?


----------



## McQueen

Evans/Roddy was awesome too. 

I forgot Stan Hansen and Bruiser Brody too.


----------



## -Mystery-

You'll have to excuse my friend. He sometimes says dumb things...


----------



## TBT

McQueen said:


> Dory Funk Jr. & Terry Funk beg to differ. Can-Am Connection beg to differ. British Bulldogs beg to differ. As do the Brainbusters, Hart Foundation, The Hardys and Edge and Christian.
> 
> I could name 20 tag teams better than the briscoes in a heartbeat.
> 
> Aries & Strong btw were miles better than the Briscoes as well.


While you have a reputable response, my comment was an inside dig at Mystery for his contradiction of how he truly feels about the Briscoes, which consists of nothing but admiration and awe.


----------



## McQueen

Ahh I see now. Alright i'll allow it.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Ahh I see now. Alright i'll allow it.


I tell him the Briscoes are spotty and he gets angry at me. I hate my real friends. I'm glad I have you guys. You're my real friends, damn it.


----------



## TBT

I'm glad someone understands you for who you truly are.


----------



## Sephiroth

the correct answer to the question "Who Is Better Than The Briscoes" is as easy as looking back to 2006....

Aries & Strong


----------



## Spartanlax

Anderson/Blanchard > all, by far, bar none.


----------



## bstaple12

The Briscoes got nothing on the Steiners.


----------



## McQueen

Do we need to start a poll? that OMG might include teams from before 1997! :lmao


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> Do we need to start a poll? that OMG might include teams from before 1997! :lmao


 You're the dictator. Make it~!


----------



## watts63

Sephiroth said:


> the correct answer to the question "Who Is Better Than The Briscoes" is as easy as looking back to 2006....
> 
> Aries & Strong


No love for Richards/Dragon, Strong/Evans & Kings of Wrestling?


----------



## McQueen

Any team with Super Dragon should not be included.

Unless its some sort of team pie eating contest.


----------



## StraightEdge

Sephiroth said:


> the correct answer to the question "Who Is Better Than The Briscoes" is as easy as looking back to 2006....
> 
> Aries & Strong


Yeah, I've Got to agree with you there..


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> Any team with Super Dragon should not be included.
> 
> Unless its some sort of team pie eating contest.


 Or hitting fans for little reason...


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Second City Saints > ALL


----------



## Sephiroth

GenerationNeXt said:


> Second City Saints > ALL


you mean me and bmxmadb53? thanks


----------



## Blasko

Sephiroth said:


> you mean me and bmxmadb53? thanks


 Blaskman and RoLax are better then j00.

Our arch enemies are T-Cface and McRiddler.


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> Any team with Super Dragon should not be included.
> 
> Unless its some sort of team pie eating contest.


SD > all. 

Srsly, it's a shame he isn't doing much nowadays because when he's at his best he's certainly one of the top heels on the Indies today.


----------



## -Mystery-

Item which should be in-stock at SMV soon.


----------



## Dark Church

I am just now getting into ROH and am liking what I have seen for the most part. I just watched in the past few days Survival Of The Fittest 2007 and Finale Battle 06. The SOTF final was dissapointing because of the way Hero was used. Final Battle featured one of my favorite ROH matches that I have seen which is Kings Of Wrestling/Briscoes. What other shows from 06/07 should I see (I have already watches Respect Is Earned, Man Up and the 100th Show. I am also in the middle of watching Driven).


----------



## -Mystery-

06 - Dragon Gate Challenge, Supercard of Honor, Better Than Our Best, Ring of Homicide, Glory By Honor V Night 2, Weekend of Champions Night 2

07 - FYF: Liverpool, FYF: Finale, Good Times, Great Memories, Manhattan Mayhem II, Death Before Dishonor V Nights 1 & 2, Supercard of Honor II, All Star Extravaganza III, Glory By Honor VI Night 1 (I also hear Night 2 is great)


----------



## Sephiroth

(Disclaimer: These Are My Opinion)

Anything from 05 and on is a GREAT starting place for new fans since a lot of the wrestlers from there will be recognizeable for fans of WWE or TNA and a lot of great stuff happened from 05-07 that still have repercussions today and whatnot. Plus getting into it then is a lot easier since the quality seemed to have gone up a step from 02-04 (even though 04 still has some great shows and must see stuff). Also the "Summer of Punk," Embassy/GeNext feud, Aries & Strong title reign, Danielson's title reign, and CZW/ROH war are stuff no fan of ROH should miss.

*Bold = Ten Best of the Year
*Underline = Best Show of the Year

05 - *Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2*, *Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3*, *Manhatten Mayhem*, *Final Showdown*, *Nowhere To Run*, *Death Before Dishonor III*, Escape from New York, Redemption, *Punk: The Final Chapter*, *Joe vs. Kobashi*, Unforgettable, This Means War, *Vendetta*, Steel Cage Warfare, *Final Battle 05*

06 - Tag Wars 06, Dissension, Fourth Year Anniversary, *Dragon Gate Challenge*, *Supercard of Honor*, *Better Than Our Best*, 100th Show, Weekend of Champions: Night 2, *Ring of Homicide*, Destiny, In Your Face, *Death Before Dishonor IV*, War of the Wire 2, Fight of the Century, *Unified*, *Anarchy in the UK*, Glory By Honor V: Night 1, *Glory by Honor V: Night 2*, *Honor Reclaims Boston*, Chicago Spectacular: Night 2, *Final Battle 06*

07 - FYF: NYC, FYF: Chicago, *FYF: Liverpool*, *FYF: Finale*, All Star Extravaganza III, *Supercard of Honor 2*, *Fighting Spirit*, *Good Times, Great Memories*, A Fight At The Roxbury, Domination, Live in Tokyo, Race to the Top Tournament: Night 2, *Death Before Dishonor V: Night 1*, *Death Before Dishonor V: Night 2*, *Manhatten Mayhem 2*, Honor Nation, *Glory By Honor VI: Night 1*, *Glory by Honor VI: Night 2*

*Excluded PPVs*


----------



## bmxmadb53

GenerationNeXt said:


> Second City Saints > ALL





Sephiroth said:


> you mean me and bmxmadb53? thanks


If we're the saints, I'm punk.


----------



## ROH

Sephiroth said:


> *Nowhere To Run
> *


*
Def get this, best ROH show ever IMO.*


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Whoa, why am I not in a tag team? srsly, I think me & ROH should be a team


----------



## Blasko

Me/Lax and T-C/Queen Dominate the tag division. 

We're like the four horseman. Except on a low populated wrestling sub forum...


----------



## bmxmadb53

-Blasko- said:


> Me/Lax and T-C/Queen Dominate the tag division.
> 
> We're like the four horseman. Except on a low populated wrestling sub forum...


You're the 4 horsemen, but I'm a saint? WTF~!~!~!~! WOOOOOOOOOO! I wanna throw parties. I wanna sex women ages 18-25 no training bras. I wanna slap JJ dillons tushy. I wanna be the man WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!, but no thank you. I'm straight edge. Not that you know what that means. Basically, I don't smoke, I don't drink, I don't engage in premartial sex. To sum things up, I'm better than you. *sexes Traci Brooks*


----------



## watts63

I'm not in a tag team or stable? This is some ole bullshit.

Has anyone seen FIP Melbourne Meltdown?


----------



## Blasko

watts63 said:


> I'm not in a tag team or stable? This is some ole bullshit.


 You're a mod, force people to join.


----------



## -Mystery-

Haven't fully finished GBH VI Night 2 but Danielson/Morishima is *****. That is all.


----------



## Blasko

-Mystery- said:


> Haven't fully finished GBH VI Night 2 but Danielson/Morishima is *****. That is all.


 I was there live, it was really a great match .

I think the full five is too high, **** 1/2 from me. Their first encounter was better.


----------



## -Mystery-

-Blasko- said:


> I was there live, it was really a great match .
> 
> I think the full five is too high, **** 1/2 from me. Their first encounter was better.


I thought the match was perfect. It had a backstory coming into the match which made the match highly anticipated. Then, you had the story of Dragon going to whatever lengths necessary to gain revenge. Next, you had a hot as fuck crowd which actually booed Morishima. I was shocked the match actually had some heat to it. The crowd was 100% behind Dragon and completely anti-Morishima. The match itself was a fucking fight and awesome as hell to watch. I absolutely loved it. I'll definitely be watching the match so maybe my rating will go down but on first watch I think it's the full 5 stars.


----------



## vivalabrave

I gave it ****1/2 as well. With another badass couple of minutes I think it could have been better than MMII and possibly *****. I can hardly wait until they meet again.

This reminds me or something I wanted to ask to those who went to the Rising Above tapings. I've seen multiple live reviews of Dragon-Shima rated at ****1/2 from that show, but I saw it only went 6 MINUTES! How is this possible? Did they brawl before the bell or something? Was the time wrong? I mean, I'm not saying that it's impossible to hit ****1/2 in 6 minutes, just that it's a little unlikely.


----------



## MrPaiMei

They did brfawl before the bell.I thought the full encounter was about ***1/2. It was the first match of the series that didn't, in some way, evolve, and that hurt it for me (match 1 was an epic Dragon match, 2 was more MMA based, 3 was a brawl, then so was 4).


----------



## McQueen

*FIP
Unfinished Business 2007

Larry Sweeney vs. Claudio Castignoli - ** 1/2*
_Fun way to open the show. Match consists of Sweeney working a southern heel style to get the best of Claudio, using cheap tricks such a choking him with tape, ahh that Sweeney is always good times._

*Allison Danger & Sara Del Rey vs. Daffney & Talia Madison - * 1/2*
_Pretty unspectacular women's match (not that I expect much out of Allison Danger) with a run in!_

*The Heartbreak Express & Pelle Primaeu vs. The Heart Throbs & Shiima Xion - ** 1/4*
_I don't know what is more frightening, HBX as faces or the fact that I thought the Heart Throbs looked rather good and were the best part of the match. Still just a card filler tag team match._

*Jack Evans vs. Gran Akuma - ****
_Well Akuma to be quite frank doesn't seem to be capable of bringing much personality or storytelling ability to his matches (IMO) but he can do some pretty fancy MOVEZ! And thats what this is, a MOVEZ match but it was still rather enjoyable and entertaining._

*Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jimmy Rave w/DP, Milo Beasley & Shane Hagadorn - ** 1/4*
_For me this match had two things going against it and one thing that really worked. What was against it are it was a pretty standard Rave heel match and the fact I just can't get behind Jacobs as a babyface, but what really worked for me was how the finish came off nearly perfect with the all the interferance. Poor Jacobs felt the power of DP from all around._

*FIP Heavyweight Title Match
Roderick Strong (c) vs. Brent Albright - *** 1/4*
_Strong just gets dominated from the get go and it really gets the point across that Albright is bigger, stronger and certainly a threat to the title. Strong does a nice job of telling a story of how he has to adapt to survive Albright._

*YRR (King & Rance) vs. DP Associates (SHINGO & Hagadorn) vs. Black Market - ** 3/4*
_Basically this was a 4 on 2 handicapped match with the DP Associates and YRR teaming up on Black Market. This match actually really worked for me as I think Murphy did a good job of getting beat down by the 4 heels for a majority of the match but it made sense since he was so much bigger than everyone attacking him that he was able to make comebacks or at least survive the way he did, it also doesn't hurt that Black Market is WAY over in FIP. Of course the heels were bound to eventually turn on each other since only one team can win which allowed Black Market to steal the win._

*Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match
Seth Delay vs. Sal Rinauro - *** 1/2*
_Sal is awesome (clap clap clap), no seriously I think the guy is great and vastly underrated. He did such an awesome job in this match being a cheapskate and a coward but at the same time was selling and bumping like an absolute pro making Delay and the match look really good. I also liked the fact that this match brought the highspots (the backdrop Sal took off the turnbuckle to the floor through the table was awesome) without every really getting to the point of feeling like overkill. Although the FIP crowd normally good for getting pissed over screwjobs or heeling kinda dissipointed me with the reaction to the finish of this match._

*Dog Collar Match
Erick Stevens vs. Steve Madison - *****
_Great, great match. Everything that a DCM should be, both guys did an awesome job working the gimmick, the match was heated and Madison did a good job telling the story he felt he was in over his head while Stevens was just out for some revenge. Stevens bladejob was pretty sick as well, looked like he was at about 0.8 on the Muta Scale.

-Mystery- you were right this was an awesome match and thanks for recommending this show._

*Overall Show Rating - **** (Very Good)*
_Probably my favorite FIP show I currently own. Everything (aside from the womens match) was Decent or better and I was very entertained by this show. I recommend it if anyone wants to check out some FIP (or why FIP crowds rule)._​


----------



## vivalabrave

EPIC ENCOUNTER II
The Briscoes vs Irish Airborne --- ***1/4
Jimmy Jacobs vs Homicide --- **
Christopher Daniels vs Claudio Castagnoli --- **3/4
Richards/Cabana vs Rave/Rinauro --- **1/2
Delirious vs Matt Sydal --- ***1/2
Aries/Strong vs Samoa Joe/Whitmer (ROH Tag Team Titles) --- ***3/4
Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title - 2/3 Falls) --- ****

This crowd had to have been one of the worst I've seen on an ROH show. They popped for entrances (Homicide's was huge, but once the bell rang it was like a parent scolding a child to shut up), high flying spots and ends of matches. They totally killed the main event by sitting on their hands and counting ceiling tiles (edit: I remember them cheering headlocks now but that's about it). And while the main event was great, it left a nasty taste in my mouth. I really don't think I can watch it again unless I have music going on or something.


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG 70/30
*
TJ Perkins vs. Joey Ryan - **1/2

Rocky Romero vs. Alex Shelley **** *(Match of the night)*
*
#1 Contender Match*
Kevin Steen vs. Ronin - ***

"Scorpio Sky" vs. Top Gun Talwar - *

Chris Sabin vs. Scott Lost - ***1/2

Davey Richards vs. Shingo - ***1/4

Disco Machine vs. Human Tornado - ***1/4 *(Loved Tornado's Heel Turn)*
*
PWG World Title Match*
El Generico vs. Christopher Daniels - ***1/2

*Overall - Good show, much better then Album of The Year. Also the production screens before each match were pretty awesome.*​


----------



## -Mystery-

I still have 70|30 and Album of the Year to watch. I wish someone would add extra hours to the day.


----------



## ROH

I don't personally think the Dragon/Shima GBh match is 5*, but it's perfectly acceptable giving it that.

And Re the tag team thing, I'll stay alone. Vin Gerard Ftw.


----------



## KYSeahawks

When do they usually run their big 10 sale because that is when I will probably get some more dvd's but what are some really good events from 2006.the ones I am looking at are:

Glory by Honor V Weekend
Fight of the Century
Chicago Spectacular Night 2
Death before Dishonor IV
War of the Wire
Honor Reclaims Boston
Generation Now
Time to Man Up
Epic Encounter II

But dont really know any other events that will get me even more hooked.But I might just get two new dvd's and 1 old one the new ones I am interested in are:

Death before Dishonor V Weekend
Race To The Top Tournament Night 2
Live In Tokyo
FYF:NYC

or any other dvd's u recommened b/c I am addicted to ROH after watching Manhatten Mayhem II with Morishima vs Danielson just plain awesome.Also just wondering what is Davey Richards best ROH match b/c I am really starting to dig his matches I have seen.


----------



## watts63

*Pro Wrestling NOAH First Navigation ’08 (1/20/08)*

Akira Taue, Jun Akiyama & Takeshi Morishima vs. Mitsuharu Misawa, Naomichi Marufuji & Kotaro Suzuki ***1/4

*ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness © vs. Go Shiozaki ***1/2

Kensuke Sasaki vs. Shuhei Taniguchi **1/4

KENTA & Akitoshi Saito vs. Yoshihiro Takayama & Atsushi Aoki ***

Doug Williams, Yoshinari Ogawa & Masao Inoue vs. Bison Smith, Rocky Romero & Davey Richards **1/4-**1/2

Takuma Sano & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Tamon Honda & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi ¾*

Kishin Kawabata & Kentaro Shiga vs. Junji Izumida & Mitsuo Momota *

Mohammad Yone & Ippei Ota vs. Taiji Ishimori & Akihiko Ito **1/2-**3/4​


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG All-Star Weekend V Night One*

Disco Machine vs. NOSAWA - **

Roderick Strong vs. Rocky Romero - **** (Badass Match)

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Human Tornado - ***1/4 (Loving Tornado as a heel)

Kikutaro vs. Matt Classic - *** (Hilarious stuff)

Kevin Steen vs. Jack Evans - ***1/4

Joey Ryan, Chris Bosh, Scott Lost & Karl Anderson vs. Frankie Kazarian, Ronin, TJ Perkins & Top Gun Talwar - **1/2

Alex Shelley vs. Kaz Hayashi - **** (Another great match, the crowd was just so dead during it)

Davey Richards vs. Low Ki - ***3/4-****

*PWG World Title Match*
El Generico vs. PAC - ****1/4 (1 word: CRAZY)

Overall - This was 1 hell of a show, watching night 2 next. Hopefully it is as good if not better.​


----------



## Sephiroth

vivalabrave said:


> EPIC ENCOUNTER II
> The Briscoes vs Irish Airborne --- ***1/4
> Jimmy Jacobs vs Homicide --- **
> Christopher Daniels vs Claudio Castagnoli --- **3/4
> Richards/Cabana vs Rave/Rinauro --- **1/2
> Delirious vs Matt Sydal --- ***1/2
> Aries/Strong vs Samoa Joe/Whitmer (ROH Tag Team Titles) --- ***3/4
> Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title - 2/3 Falls) --- ****1/4
> 
> This crowd had to have been one of the worst I've seen on an ROH show. They popped for entrances (Homicide's was huge, but once the bell rang it was like a parent scolding a child to shut up), high flying spots and ends of matches. They totally killed the main event by sitting on their hands and counting ceiling tiles (edit: I remember them cheering headlocks now but that's about it). And while the main event was great, it left a nasty taste in my mouth. I really don't think I can watch it again unless I have music going on or something.



in our defense, the main event was fucking boring as hell.


----------



## McQueen

The main event was awesome although the headlocks got old, and for the record we weren't that quiet but we did come off badly on DVD. I lost my voice after that show so I was at least loud.

Claudio/Daniels was hella fun live too but didn't come off as great on DVD.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Watched most of ROH Reckless Abandon last night. Here's what I have so far:

Claudio Castagnoli v Seth Skyfire (never watched this. I love Claudio, but the highlights of us being FUCKED by Spurs came on so I watched that. I should have watched this in fact...)

Falls Count Anywhere: Delirious v Adam Pearce **3/4 (decent enough, but nothing special)

Chris Hero v Jigsaw **3/4 (see above, though I liked this a little more)

Bryan Danielson v Necro Butcher *** (I thought this was fun. Danielson bitch-slapping Paul Turner is a thing of absolute beauty)

Nigel McGuinness v Silas Young (never watched it. Next)

Davey Richards v Human Tornado v Erick Stevens ***1/4 (another fun match, but it never really interested me. First time I've seen Tornado in ROH and I like him already)

30 Minute Ironman Match: Austin Aries v Roderick Strong ***1/2 (sooo damn disappointing. The match was pretty good, but could, and probably should, have been better. The crowd was absolutely dead as fuck! I hope their Undeniable match is better than this...)

Still have the main-event to watch and I'll probably do that tonight, but I just have no interest in doing so. This has to be one of the worst ROH shows I've seen.


----------



## McQueen

I really don't see the point of reviewing something if you don't watch half of it.


----------



## PulseGlazer

KYSeahawks said:


> When do they usually run their big 10 sale because that is when I will probably get some more dvd's but what are some really good events from 2006.the ones I am looking at are:
> 
> Glory by Honor V Weekend
> Fight of the Century
> Chicago Spectacular Night 2
> Death before Dishonor IV
> War of the Wire
> Honor Reclaims Boston
> Generation Now
> Time to Man Up
> Epic Encounter II
> 
> But dont really know any other events that will get me even more hooked.But I might just get two new dvd's and 1 old one the new ones I am interested in are:
> 
> Death before Dishonor V Weekend
> Race To The Top Tournament Night 2
> Live In Tokyo
> FYF:NYC
> 
> or any other dvd's u recommened b/c I am addicted to ROH after watching Manhatten Mayhem II with Morishima vs Danielson just plain awesome.Also just wondering what is Davey Richards best ROH match b/c I am really starting to dig his matches I have seen.


So far so good. You have most of the best stuff on the list.

Davey's two best are vs. KENTA at Fight of the Century and vs. Joe at Fifth Year Festival: Dayton. He's pretty damn good at Glory by Honor V Night 2 and in any tag vs. the Briscoes.


----------



## vivalabrave

GLORY BY HONOR V NIGHT 1
Dunn/Marcos vs. Titus/Primeau --- ¾*
Kings of Wrestling vs. Dunn/Marcos --- *1/4
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Colt Cabana vs. Jack Evans vs. Ricky Reyes --- **1/2
Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels --- **3/4
Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards --- ***1/4
Delirious vs. Shane Hagadorn --- ½*
Samoa Joe vs. Roderick Strong --- ***3/4
KENTA /Marufuji vs. The Briscoes --- ****
SHIMMER Bonus Match: Rain vs. Sara Del Rey --- **3/4
FIP Bonus Match: The Heartbreak Express vs. Black Market --- ¼*

GLORY BY HONOR V NIGHT 2 
Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans --- ***
Delirious vs. Adam Pearce --- **1/2
Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Christopher Daniels --- **3/4
Joe/Homicide vs. The Briscoes --- ****
Aries/Strong vs. Kings of Wrestling --- ***3/4 
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness (GHC Heavyweight Title) --- ****1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA (ROH World Title) --- ***** (my MOTY from 2006. Ranks only behind Joe - Punk II for my favorite ROH match ever)


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Glory By Honor VI Night 2*
1. Chris Hero vs. El Generico - ***1/2
2. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer vs. Kevin Steen & Delirious - **
3. Austin Aries vs. Shane Hagadorn - N/R
4. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4
5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Necro Butcher (World Tag Team Title Match) - N/R
6. Tyler Black vs. Alex Payne - N/R
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - *****
8. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans, Ruckus, & Jigsaw - ***3/4
9. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2
10. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. KENTA (GHC Heavyweight Title Match) - ***3/4
11. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Necro Butcher (Street Fight) - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ****

Wasn't able to type up a full review unfortunately but I'll probably post some quick match thoughts later. By the way, my next review will be of Man Up.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Can someone give me a link to good reveiws for 2006 and 2007 ROH DVD's so I can make my next order when a good sale comes around


----------



## Sephiroth

KYSeahawks said:


> Can someone give me a link to good reveiws for 2006 and 2007 ROH DVD's so I can make my next order when a good sale comes around


Platt put so much work into this thread too and nobody ever checks it 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/350622-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html

edit: Brand Spankin New Video Wire from ROH: Featuring 200% More Larry Sweeney!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNeEdTwndeY


----------



## vivalabrave

I have that page favorited. It's because of it that I have most of my DVDs and I would personally like to thank Platt for fueling my obsession.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Man Up Bonus Matches
*

*Top of the Class Trophy*
Mitch Franklin vs. Alex "Sugarfoot" Payne - *

Amazing Kong & Daizee Haze vs. Lacey & Sara Del Rey - *** (I must say that i loved this match, and that backfist that Del Ray took was brutal)

BJ Whitmer and Brent Albright vs. The YRR - *

Age of The Fall vs Jack Evans & Irish Airborne - **1/2 (I enjoyed the battle between Jack and Necro)

Matt Sydal vs. Delirious - ***
*
Overall: Only worth it to see the Shimmer tag match and Sydal's sendoff match.*

*PWG All Star Weekend V Night 2*
*
No DQ Match*
Kevin Steen vs. Joey Ryan - ***1/4

TJ Perkins, Rocky Romero & Ronin vs. Lil' Cholo, NOSAWA & Karl Anderson - **1/2

Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero - ***

Colt Cabana & Topgun Talwar vs. Kikutaro & Disco Machine - **3/4 (I can't stand Top Gun Talwar anymore)

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Alex Shelley - ***1/2

Kaz Hayashi vs. PAC - ***3/4

Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Scott Lost & Chris Bosh - ***1/4 lmao Super Dragon is such a fat fuck now)

*PWG World Title Match*
El Generico vs. Human Tornado - ***1/2

Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki - ****1/4

*Overall: Great show but not as great as night 1*​


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!

The Ring of Honor Buy 3, Get 1 Free sale returns for the first time in 2008. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Thursday, January 31st at 10am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

*Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles.

*If you are preordering the "Undeniable" PPV be aware this title is not being released until the middle of February so your entire order will not ship until this DVD is released.



NEW MERCHANDISE

The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Unscripted III- Chicago Ridge, IL 12/1/07 (DVD)








It's a night of action where anything can happen. Jay & Mark Briscoe team with Erick Stevens against The No Remorse Corps; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries; the feud between The Hangmen 3 and Delirious continues; plus more.
1. Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black
2. Lacey vs. Sara Del Rey
3. Dingo vs. Silas Young vs. Trik Davis vs. Seth Skyfire vs. Danny Daniels vs. Dan Lawrence (Six Man Mayhem)
4. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli
5. Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn vs. Alex Payne & Ernie Osiris
6. Brent Albright vs. Jigsaw
7. BJ Whitmer vs. Delirious (NO DQ Match)
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs
9. The Briscoe Brothers & Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong, Rocky Romero, & Davey Richards

Undeniable- Edison, NJ 10/6/07 (DVD-Preorder)








This title is scheduled to begin shipping on February 18th!!!

Passion, fury, honor…Nigel McGuinness has displayed these qualities and many more inside the ring. Through it all, one career-defining title remains: ROH World Champion. Standing in his way, the dominating presence of Takeshi Morishima. Will this finally be Nigel's coronation? Or does his destiny lie somewhere beyond?

Undeniable PPV

1. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Jack Evans & Ruckus
2. Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze
3. Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero
4. Brent Albright, Adam Pearce, & BJ Whitmer vs. Delirious, Kevin Steen, & El Generico
5. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong
6. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match)
Bonus Matches:
7. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jigsaw
8. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Erick Stevens & Matt Cross (Loser Leave Town For 60 Days)
9. Jay Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher (NO DQ Match)

SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 14 (DVD)








SHIIMMER debuts in Florida. Features Sara Del Rey vs. Lacey for the SHIMMER Title; Amazing Kong vs. Nikki Roxx; Daizee Haze vs. MsChif; Cheerleader Melissa vs. Rain; plus much more.

1. Amber O'Neal vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel
2. Allison Danger vs. Cindy Rogers (2 out of 3 Falls)
3. Daffney vs. Lexie Fyfe
4. Serena Deeb vs. Malia Hosaka
5. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Rain
6. Daizee Haze vs. MsChif (First Time Shimmer Meeting)
7. Amazing Kong vs. Nikki Roxx
8. Sara Del Rey vs. Lacey (SHIMMER Title Match)

SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 13 (DVD)








Features the Minnesota Home Wrecking Crew (Lacey & Rain) vs. Sara Del Rey & Nikki Roxx; Allison Danger vs. Cindy Rogers in a Dog Collar Chain Match; Sarah Stock vs. Daizee Haze in a first time ever meeting; plus much more.

1. Serena Deeb vs. Alicia
2. Malia Hosaka vs. Josie
3. Lexie Fyfe vs. Eden Black
4. MsChif w/ Daffney vs. Portia Perez
5. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel
6. Sarah Stock vs. Daizee Haze (First Time Ever)
7. Allison Danger vs. Cindy Rogers (Dog Collar Match)
8. Lacey & Rain vs. Sara Del Rey & Nikki Roxx
Bonus Special Attraction Match from FIP:
9. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Amber O'Neal

Check out the "New Release" section for two new Delirious T-Shirts. We will also be debuting a shirt for Age of the Fall at this weekend's live events in Dayton & Chicago!!!


----------



## Guest

BUY 3, GET 1 FREE SALE ON ALL RING OF HONOR DVD'S
*
New Releases*

Unscripted III- Chicago Ridge, IL 12/1/07
Undeniable- Edison, NJ 10/6/07 (DVD-Preorder)
SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 14 (DVD)
SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 13 (DVD)

Check out the "New Release" section for two new Delirious T-Shirts. We will also be debuting a shirt for Age of the Fall at this weekend's live events in Dayton & Chicago!!!


----------



## Platt

I've ordered the new Shimmer, going to wait for the next % sale to buy the new shirts and Unscripted 3.


----------



## ROH

DINGO is now released to the world. 

A show with DINGO on is instant must buy. By default.

Buy it people.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Ah, they're done with 2-Disc, Limited Packagin PPV's? And this is a show that needed a draw for DVD more than anything. They want me to pay $20 for Claudio vs. Jigsaw and a Necro vs. jay match that happened the night before??? No thanks.


----------



## Platt

MrPaiMei said:


> Ah, they're done with 2-Disc, Limited Packagin PPV's? And this is a show that needed a draw for DVD more than anything. They want me to pay $20 for Claudio vs. Jigsaw and a Necro vs. jay match that happened the night before??? No thanks.


You like the cardboard packages? I would actually pay more if i could have the first 3 ppvs without them.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I like the idea that they tried to give me something extra, since I'm paying for something I had already seen.


----------



## ROH

MrPaiMei said:


> They want me to pay $20 for Claudio vs. Jigsaw


I'd do it


----------



## WillTheBloody

Anyone who went to "Unscripted 3" tell me...is it any good? It sounds like a pretty good show considering it was on the fly.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Just got done watching the PPV disc of Driven and WOW, Dragon/Nigel is my new MOTY from '07. At the moment I'd say *****, but I think I'll watch it again later just to be sure. Still have Dragon/KENTA III to watch as well so looking forward to that. Be back later or tomorrow with my final thoughts.


----------



## ROH

WillTheBloody said:


> Anyone who went to "Unscripted 3" tell me...is it any good? It sounds like a pretty good show considering it was on the fly.


Every live report said it was bad/subpar, and even gabe on the ROH Board apologised the show wasn't up to the fans standards, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## StraightEdge

ROH said:


> and even gabe on the ROH Board apologised the show wasn't up to the fans standards, so take that for what it's worth.


And Gabe like over-hypes the shows he puts on, so you might want to take that into factor too.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'll buy Unscripted III.


----------



## peep4life

^^^^
Yeah, me too I want to see Dragon/Jacobs. I'll probably wait till Final Battle is released and buy that along with unscripted and undeniable. Unless it gets completely trashed by then.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Gonna buy Unscripted III/Final Battle/1.11/1.12 next time for B3G1. Dragon vs. Jacobs sounds AWESOME.


----------



## Spartanlax

Someone upload Danielson/Jacobs when they get the DVD. Thanks. <3

So; someone name me the three MUST-BUY Chikara and FIP shows from 2007. I have only Battle Of The Belts from FIP, and I have Anniversario? and Maximum Overdraft for Chikara. Right now, I'm looking at Bruised, Sordid Perils Of Everyday Existence, and Chapter 11. For FIP, I'm looking at International Impact Phase 1, International Impact Phase 2, and Unfinished Business.

Suggestions and such?


----------



## Blasko

Spartanlax said:


> So; someone name me the three MUST-BUY Chikara and FIP shows from 2007. I have only Battle Of The Belts from FIP, and I have Anniversario? and Maximum Overdraft for Chikara. Right now, I'm looking at Bruised, Sordid Perils Of Everyday Existence, and Chapter 11. For FIP, I'm looking at International Impact Phase 1, International Impact Phase 2, and Unfinished Business.
> 
> Suggestions and such?


 The last three CHIKARA shows from this year are pretty darn great.


----------



## -Mystery-

Spartan, you have the three best FIP shows picked out.


----------



## Spartanlax

Thanks and thanks. I got enough for ONE DVD right now, but will be buying a few next week. 

On another note- CZW's "New Year Resolutions" is out, and the card looks pretty good (including the return of a GOD). CZW has definitely been trying to re-build itself to start the new year off right.


----------



## Blasko

I give CZW till July before they fuck up...


----------



## bmxmadb53

-Blasko- said:


> I give CZW till July before they fuck up...


That long?


----------



## Blasko

bmxmadb53 said:


> That long?


 Best of the Best and ToD usually draw and give life into the company, so eh.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I might buy Steven Colbert > Bill O' Reilly, or New Star Navigation.


----------



## Sephiroth

Unscripted III looks like shit to me and will probably end my streak of "Must Buy Every Chicago Show" 

i wonder what the AOTF shirt will look like...let me take a guess....IT'S BLACK! GTFO

god ROH needs a pro t-shirt designer. 

at least they'll sell at least one shirt...to bmxmadb53


----------



## ROH

Spartanlax said:


> Someone upload Danielson/Jacobs when they get the DVD. Thanks. <3
> 
> So; someone name me the three MUST-BUY Chikara and FIP shows from 2007. I have only Battle Of The Belts from FIP, and I have Anniversario? and Maximum Overdraft for Chikara. Right now, I'm looking at *Bruised, Sordid Perils Of Everyday Existence, and Chapter 11.* For FIP, I'm looking at International Impact Phase 1, International Impact Phase 2, and Unfinished Business.
> 
> Suggestions and such?


Replace Chap. 11 with Cibernetico and Robin and you have a great list.


----------



## vivalabrave

FINAL BATTLE 2006
Jimmy Rave vs. El Generico vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Davey Richards --- ***
Adam Pearce vs. Ricky Reyes --- ½*
Jacobs/Albright vs. Cabana/Whitmer --- ***
The Briscoes vs. The Kings of Wrestling --- ****1/4
Jimmy Rave vs. Nigel McGuinness --- ***1/2
Aries/Strong/Delirious vs. CIMA/Shingo/Sydal --- ****1/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide (ROH World Title) --- ****1/2


----------



## KaijuFan

Unscripted 3 looks like a big filler show to me. Wrestling wise, anything worth seeing?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Danielson v Jacobs looks temptimg to me, but I think I'll skip that show. Anybody have a rough idea when Final Battle will be out?


----------



## Spartanlax

FB should be out late February, probably the third weekend of the month. Maybe second weekend if we're lucky.


----------



## KaijuFan

So, NOW they decide to package their PPV's like their other DVDs? Bastards, I'm not a fan of the cardboard packaging for the first three PPVs. Gotta admit though, the covers look pretty.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Ah well, I've still got DBD V N1, Honor Nation and the GBH VI Weekend to keep me occupied until then.


----------



## -Mystery-

Final Battle will be out in time for the 6th Anniversary Show.


----------



## watts63

I was watching footage of Punk in Unscripted II &...is it me or CM Punk just had too much fun? Especially he was just murdering one fan who yelled out "sell out". Punk was owning that guy on so many levels. Then he went outside & started making snow angels with the fans.

*Punk's Last Match in ROH*
Bryan Danielson & CM Punk vs. Adam Pearce & Jimmy Rave ***1/4-***1/2.


----------



## -Mystery-

You can never have too much fun especially when it's Punk returning 'home' for one night only.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Got round to watching Dragon/Nigel from Driven again and here's my final thoughts on the full show:

*RIH Driven*

*Roderick Strong, Davey Richards & Rocky Romero v Delirious, Erick Stevens & Matt Cross* ***3/4 (another really good PPV opener, just like Man Up)

*Matt Sydal v Claudio Castagnoli****1/2 (very fun, fast paced match. Claudio v high flyer works every time)

*Naomuchi Marufuji v BJ Whitmer* *** (solid contest, nothing special, but certainly not bad)

*Brent Albright v Pelle Primeau* * (Albright kills Pelle. Pretty simple)

*ROH World Tag Team Titles match: The Briscoes v Kevin Steen & El Generico* **** (better than their FYF match imo and best match of the night so far)

*ROH World Title match: Takeshi Morishima v Jimmy Rave* ** (does it's job of getting Mori over as the dominant champion)

*#1 Contenders match: Bryan Danielson v Nigel McGuinness* ****3/4 (I gave it ***** the first time I watched it, but liked it just a little less the second time. Still my ROH MOTY for '07. That was until...)

*Bonus Matches*
*Bryan Danielson v KENTA* ***** (MOTY! Absolutely awesome match. I'm sure I'm not the only one who thinks this either)

*Nigel McGuinness v Chris Hero* ***1/4 (fun match, really enjoyed it)

*Overall:* Excellent PPV. I still just prefer Man Up as far as the main disc goes, but when you add the Dragon/KENTA match which I love, this is better overall imo. 9.75/10


----------



## watts63

*ROH Unscripted II*

*Punk’s Last Match in ROH*
Bryan Danielson & CM Punk vs. Adam Pearce & Jimmy Rave ***1/4-***1/2

*#1 Contender’s Match*
Roderick Strong vs. BJ Whitmer ***1/4 (LOL At Strong Parodying Samoa Joe’s OLE! Kick)

*Four Corner Survival*
Jimmy Yang vs. Azrieal vs. Jerrelle Clark vs. Jason Blade *¾-** (Clark Kept This Match From Sucking…That Much)

*ROH World Championship*
Bryan Danielson © vs. Xavier ***1/2 (A DANGEROUS~! Moment; Why The Fuck Xavier is Not Getting Booked Again?; Nana Was Hit in The Face With A Toilet Paper & He Sold It…That Was Awesome)

*ROH Pure Championship*
Nigel McGuinness © vs. Austin Aries **** (Pure Nigel Owns; Most Overlooked ROH Pure Title Match Ever)

Ricky Reyes vs. Kid Mikaze ¼* (Solid Action But Very Quick Match)

Colt Cabana vs. Grim Reefer *** (LOL At Smokes Screaming For Low Ki)

Adam Pearce vs. Pelle Primeau & Mitch Franklin ½* (Pelle is Pretty Solid on The Mic lol; Pearce Stiff The Shit Out of Them)

*Great Promos By Colt Cabana & Jim Cornette; Very Underrated Show*​


----------



## -Mystery-

I always felt Unscripted II was a really good show. It seems to get tossed to the side by the bots because it's not a show filled with tons of OMG~!!! 5 STAR MATCHES!!!!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I've heard bad things about Unscripted 2, but I heard a huge amount of love for the Pure Title match. I might buy the show when it's cheap just for that match.


----------



## Blasko

I FINALLY got my name change. AND IT'S SO FUCKING AWESOME. 

BLASKONIO BOM-BYE-YE.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I FINALLY got my name change. AND IT'S SO FUCKING AWESOME.
> 
> BLASKONIO BOM-BYE-YE.


....I liked -Blasko- better.


----------



## Blasko

GenerationNeXt said:


> ....I liked -Blasko- better.


 ....

I should Toukon Slap you to a bloody pulp.


----------



## watts63

For Pre-Order...


----------



## -Mystery-

The Germany has already been released via WXW for those interested.


----------



## MrPaiMei

There not even out yet??? Those happened, like, 5 months ago! I thought PWG was all speeding up and shit?


----------



## watts63

*FIP International Impact Phase One*

*No Disqualification*
Necro Butcher vs. Jay Briscoe ***1/2

*Falls Count Anywhere*
Mad Man Pondo vs. Mark Briscoe **3/4

*FIP World Heavyweight Championship*
Roderick Strong © vs. YAMATO ***1/4

*FIP Florida Heritage Championship*
Erick Stevens © vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/2

Sean Waltman vs. Larry Sweeney *1/2 (DX Invades FIP lol)

Nigel McGuinness vs. SHINGO ***-***1/4

Heartbreak Express vs. Sal Rinauro & Chasyn Rance *1/4

Delirious vs. Jigsaw ***

Jerrelle Clark & Seth Delay vs. Kenny King & Sal Rinauro **1/4​


----------



## McQueen

I died a little on the inside when Waltman beat Sweeney.

I can't stand him.


----------



## watts63

MrPaiMei said:


> There not even out yet??? Those happened, like, 5 months ago! I thought PWG was all speeding up and shit?


I wonder what excuse PWG has this time...


*FIP International Impact Phase Two*

*FIP Tag Team Championship; Bar Room Brawl*
Jay & Mark Briscoe © vs. Necro Butcher & Mad Man Pondo ***3/4 (Mark You F'N Crazy Son of A Bitch)

*FIP World Heavyweight Championship*
Roderick Strong © vs. Sal Rinauro ***1/2

SHINGO vs. YAMATO ***3/4

*FIP Florida Heritage Championship*
Erick Stevens © vs. Nigel McGuinness ***1/2

Delirious vs. Jigsaw *** (LOL At Milo Beasley Being Delirious & Jigsaw Took off The Mask, He Screams “OH MY LEGS~!” And Falls Down)

The Heartbreak Express vs. Kenny King & Chasyn Rance **1/2-**3/4

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jerrelle Clark ***-***1/4 (Claudio + Highflyers = $$$)

Larry Sweeney vs. Seth Delay **1/2

*Streamers in FIP…Awkward*​


----------



## vivalabrave

GLORY BY HONOR VI NIGHT 1
Steen/Generico vs. Albright/Whitmer --- **1/2
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Hallowicked --- *1/2
Davey Richards vs. Delirious --- **1/2
The Briscoes vs. Strong/Romero --- ***1/2
Age of the Fall vs. Vulture Squad --- ***1/4
Mitch Franklin vs. Ernie Osiris (Top of the Class Trophy Match) --- ½*
Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson (Match 3 of 3) --- ****1/4
Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title) --- ***1/4
Misawa/KENTA vs. Morishima/Marufuji --- ****


----------



## JD13

*Manhattan Mayhem II*

Matt Cross & Erick Stevens vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw - ***1/4
(great opener, Quack needs more ROH action in 08)

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Mitch Franklin - *
(Jimmy still testing his knee, extended squash)

BJ Whitmer, Adam Pearce, & Brent Albright vs. Delirious, Nigel McGuinness, & Pelle Primeau - ***
(good match, if a little random)

Davey Richards vs. PAC - **3/4
(The crowd shit all over this, just killed the match)

Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans - ***1/4
(felt like it should of been a bigger deal)

Ruckus vs. Eddie Edwards - ***
(nice debut for Ruckus, Edwards is a talent as well)

Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2
(great, but dissapointing by their standards)

Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson - ****3/4
(this is why i love wrestling, show this to people who think wrestling is all steroids and pyro. An instant classic) 

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (2/3 falls) - ****1/4
(another great match in an epic feud)

*Overall:* one of the better shows of 07, highly recomended.


*Motor City Madness 2007*

Davey Richards vs. Silas Young - **1/4
(Young has skills, but basicaly an extended squash)

YRR vs. Mitch Franklin & Alex Payne - *3/4
(Another extended squash)

Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny King - *1/4
(pirate Danielson is badass)

Bryan Danielson vs. Chasyn Rance - N/R
(Dragon kills Rance)

Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/4
(winner gets a title shot, very good for a 4 corner survival)

Chris Hero vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***
(decent match, sweet & sour inc are are of the best things in ROH today) 

Naomichi Marufuji vs. El Generico - ***1/2
(very good match, Maru was obviously having fun)

Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer - ***
(Im not fussed on the Hangmen, lets go Europe )

Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans - ***1/4
(Fun street fight and further proof that Jack is not human)

Takeshi Morishima vs. Erick Stevens - ***3/4
(no doubt Stevens breakout match in ROH)

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Matt Cross - ***1/2
(nice action, but shouldnt have been the main event)

*Overall:* Nothing really bad and nothing really good. Average show.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Chikara Cibernetico And Robin:*

Brodie Lee vs Mike Stevens-*
Daizee Haze vs Candice LaRae-3/4*
Incoherence vs The Order Of The Neo Solar Temple-***
Mike Quackenbush vs Tim Donst-***1/4
Cheech/Cloudy vs The Olsen Twins-****1/4
Super Xtremo vs Kris Chambers-**1/2
ShaneSaw vs Osirian Portal-***
The Colony vs BLKOUT-***
*Torneo Cibernetico*: Kings Of Wrestling vs Team Mega Mucha Lucha-***3/4


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Man Up*
PPV:
1. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Naomichi Marufuji (Four Corner Survival #1 Contender's Match) - ***1/2
2. Rocky Romero vs. Matt Cross - **
3. Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries - ***1/4
4. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens - ****
5. Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title Match) - ****
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (World Tag Team Title LADDER WAR) - ****1/2

Bonus Matches:
7. Mitch Franklin vs. Alex Payne (Top of the Class Trophy) - *
8. Lacey & Sara Del Rey vs. Amazing Kong & Daizee Haze - ***
9. BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright vs. Chasyn Rance & Kenny King - *
10. Jack Evans & Irish Airborne vs. Age of the Fall - **1/4
11. Matt Sydal vs. Delirious - ***1/4

Overall PPV rating - ***3/4

Overall DVD rating - ***1/2


----------



## vivalabrave

THE BEST OF THE ROTTWEILERS: LET THE GATES OF HELL OPEN 
ROH Reborn Stage 1 (4/23/04)
Samoa Joe vs. Homicide (ROH World Title) --- ***3/4
ROH Round Robin Challenge III (5/15/04)
Samoa Joe vs. Ricky Reyes --- ***1/2
ROH Reborn: Completion (7/17/05)
Samoa Joe & Briscoe Brothers vs. Homicide & Havana Pitbulls --- ***3/4
ROH Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 (7/23/04)
Maff/Whitmer vs. Low Ki/Romero --- **1/2
ROH Death Before Dishonor II Part 2 (7/24/04)
Mark Briscoe vs. Low Ki --- ***
ROH Death Before Dishonor II Part 2 (7/24/04)
Jay Briscoe vs. Homicide --- ***
ROH Testing the Limit (8/7/04)
Second City Saints vs. Havana Pitbulls (ROH Tag Team Titles) --- ***1/2
ROH Scramble Cage Melee (8/28/04)
Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk vs. Homicide --- ***1/2


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG Giant Sized Annual #4*

Ronin vs. Top Gun Talwar - *1/4

Human Tornado vs. Tony Kozina - **

The Young Bucks & TJ Perkins vs. Scott Lost, Bino Gambino & Karl Anderson - ***

Davey Richards vs. Fergal Devitt - ***

*Street Fight*
Scorpio Sky vs. Joey Ryan - **1/4

Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero - ***1/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/2

*PWG Tag Team Title Match*
PAC & Roderick Strong vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen - ****1/4

*PWG World Title Match*
El Generico vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/2

*Overall - From Aries/Romero onwards, it's a great show.*​


----------



## -Mystery-

*FIP Melbourne Meltdown*
1. Jerrelle Clark vs. Damien Wayne - **
2. Erick Stevens vs. Danny Daniels (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match) - **1/2
3. Sean Waltman vs. Kenny King - *1/2
4. Sal Rinauro, Kenny King & Chasyn Rance vs. The Heartbreak Express & Steve Madison - ***
5. Ricky Vega vs. Masked Fipper #15 - 3/4*
6. Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match) - ***1/2
7. Necro Butcher vs. Delirious - ***1/4
8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Tyler Black & Marek Brave (FIP Tag Team Title Match) - ***1/2

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## bmxmadb53

Last night I picked up 
Glory By Honor Night 1
Glory By Honor Night 2
Man Up
Unscripted 3...for some reason. Probably because I mark for myself.


----------



## Spartanlax

^Rip/upload Danielson/Jacobs plz. And enjoy the best ROH show ever, GBHVIN2.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Spartanlax said:


> ^Rip/upload Danielson/Jacobs plz. And enjoy the best ROH show ever, GBHVIN2.


I shall not do anything of the sort spart. Sorry. Support your indys.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Chikara Sordid Perils Of Everyday Exsistance*:

Retail Dragon vs Lance Steel-*3/4 *Pre Show*
Shayne Hawke vs Solider Ant-***
Shane Storm vs Hydra-*3/4
Lince Dorado/El Pantera vs Osirian Portal-***1/4
Chuck Taylor vs Passion Hasegawa-***
Claudio Castagnoli vs Miyawaki-***3/4
Mike Quackenbush/Tim Donst/Super Smash Bros vs Mitch Ryder/Robbie Ellis/FIST-***1/2
*Young Lions Cup*: Helios(c) vs Fire Ant-***1/2
*Mask vs Hair*: Chris Hero vs Equinox-****1/4-1/2
*Compenatos De Pareajs*: Incoherence(c) vs Cheech/Cloudy-****1/4

Show of the year. Easily.


----------



## JD13

*MAN UP*

Chris Hero vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Caludio Castagnoli - ***1/2

Matt Cross vs. Rocky Romero - **1/2

Austin Areis vs. Davey Richards - ***

Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - ****

Briscoes vs. Steen/Generico - ****1/2

*Overall:* Amazing PPV. Everything was good and the double main event was must see. Also Jacobs is one sick fuck.


----------



## McQueen

It was a fun match but am I the only one who didn't get into the opening 4 way at Man Up? I didn't realy think it was much better than most 4CS's, just had better talent than usual.


----------



## Spartanlax

^Agreed 100%...which is so weird since we never agree on anything. The match was only good, nothing special whatsoever other than it was longer than most 4CS and, as you said, had bigger names.


----------



## PulseGlazer

The Man Up openner was awkward. Even the better talent didn't stop that. It felt like TNA "get everyone on TV" booking. Marufuji vs. Nigel should have been the match.


----------



## vivalabrave

WINTER NAVIGATION 07
Kawabata/Momota vs. Izumida/Hirayanagi --- *3/4
Kanemaru/Aoki vs. Suzuki/Ohta --- ***1/2
Sano/Inoue vs. Williams/Buchanan --- **1/2
Sugiura/Yone/Ito vs. /Honda/Kikuchi/Shiozaki --- ***1/2
Ogawa/Edwards vs. KENTA/Ishimori --- ***3/4
Taue/Shiga vs. Smith/Saito --- *1/2
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Takeshi Morishima --- ****1/4
Misawa/Akiyama vs. Kobashi/Takayama --- ****1/2


----------



## watts63

*ROH Steel Cage Warfare*

*Steel Cage Warfare*
Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, Jack Evans & Matt Sydal vs. Prince Nana, Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley & Abyss ****1/4 (Now This is Stable Wars & LMAO To Nana’s Dancing)

Steve Corino vs. Homicide ***1/2

Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal ****

*ROH World Championship*
Bryan Danielson © vs. Rocky Romero ***3/4 (That Could’ve A Main Event on Almost Any Show)

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke © vs. Colt Cabana & Milano Collection AT **1/2 no: Cabana & Milano Was More of A Tag Team Than Mamaluke/Rinauro)

Ricky Reyes vs. 6 ROH Students N/A (Reyes Rules FTW!)

Davey Andrews vs. Pelle Primeau DUD (Didn’t Watch It)

Dunn & Marcos vs. Jason Blade & Kid Mikaze DUD (Didn’t Watch It)

*Best Jay Lethal Promo Ever (By Saying That, It Was Pretty Good); LOL At Reasons Why Abyss Didn’t Do A Promo*​


----------



## StraightEdge

That Show looks pretty good, I Might have to pick it up, Rep Added.


----------



## KaijuFan

The Steel Cage Warefare match is worth it alone, but the undercard is holds up very well. SCW goes hand in hand with Vendetta.


----------



## StraightEdge

So I Finally bought some PWG DVDs Today.

I've always wanted to but I always put it off for ROH DVDs, I've must have asked advice on PWG DVDs a few times.

Anyways I Ordered;
"All Star Weekend IV Night One"
"All Star Weekend IV Night Two"
"All Star Weekend V Night One"
"All Star Weekend V Night Two"
"Giant Size Annual #4"
And 3 Pack of "Dynamite Duumvirate Tag Team Tournament" (Both Nights) & "Roger Dorn Night"


And Side Note- 1000th Post!


----------



## watts63

StraightEdge said:


> That Show looks pretty good, I Might have to pick it up, Rep Added.


Just checked the rohwrestling.com & that show is sold out.


----------



## -Mystery-

I've almost finished Reckless Abandon (only have the final 2 matches to watch) and I've only rated two matches above ***. Do yourself a favor and just download Necro/Danielson.


----------



## Blasko

Well, I just watched HUSTLEMania 07...

This shit is fucking crazy. All in a good way. 

From Kawada singing, to Takada being bad ass. Really amazing show, entertainment wise. It's like...Shit, watching a movie. High entertaining, I suggest it to everyone who likes some SPORTZ ENTERTAINMETZ.

Oh. 3,000 post. Let's go, 04.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Reckless Abandon*
1. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Seth Skyfire - **
2. Delirious vs. Adam Pearce (Falls Count Anywhere Match) - **3/4
3. Chris Hero vs. Jigsaw - ***1/4
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/4
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Silas Young - **
6. Davey Richards vs. Human Tornado vs. Erick Stevens (Triple Threat Match) - **1/2
7. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries (30 Minute Ironman Match) - ***1/4
8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jack Evans & Ruckus vs. BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright vs. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs (Tag Team Scramble Match) - ***

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## watts63

*ROH Dethroned*

*Elimination Tag Team Street Fight*
Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ***3/4

Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries **3/4

Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave ***1/2

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli © vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal ***3/4-****

*FIP Heavyweight Championship*
Roderick Strong © vs. SHINGO ***

Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer ***3/4 (LET THEM FIGHT~!)

Jason Blade vs. Delirious **1/2

*Top of The Class Trophy*
Shane Hagadorn © vs. Bobby Dempsey *

Brent Albright vs. El Generico *1/2 (What A Dead Crowd)​


----------



## Platt

Preview of the new AOTF Shirt


----------



## Tom Ormo

I'm thinking of buying some ROH dvd's I'm fairly new to ROH so can anyone recommend what DVD's to buy? I was thinking of getting the Era of Honour DVD which was ROH's first event. Any help would be appricated.


----------



## -GP-

Platt said:


> Preview of the new AOTF Shirt


That's actually a pretty cool shirt...has a bit of an Affliction Clothing thingy going on (aka random photoshop grunge brushes) only without the ridiculously high price


----------



## StraightEdge

Tom Ormo said:


> I'm thinking of buying some ROH dvd's I'm fairly new to ROH so can anyone recommend what DVD's to buy? I was thinking of getting the Era of Honour DVD which was ROH's first event. Any help would be appricated.


-FYF Finale
-Supercard of Honor I
-Supercard of Honor II
-Glory By Honor V Night 2
-Glory By Honor VI Night 2
-Unified
-Vendetta


----------



## bmxmadb53

cp_punk said:


> That's actually a pretty cool shirt...has a bit of an Affliction Clothing thingy going on (aka random photoshop grunge brushes) only without the ridiculously high price


Give. No lies I'm buying that shit.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I am thinking about getting some dvd's when the 10 dollar sale comes up just wondering when the next one comes up if anybody knows.if it is soon then I need some help to decide between these dvd's

Dissension
4th Anniversary Show
Supercard of Honor
The 100th Show
In Your Face
Death before Dishonr IV
War of the Wire
Generation Now
Fight of the Century
Glory by Honor V Night 2
Chicago Spectacular Night 2

I will either get two 10's and a 20 or three to four 10's.But will probably get DBDH V Night 1 if I get a 20 dollar


----------



## StraightEdge

KYSeahawks said:


> Dissension
> *4th Anniversary Show*
> *Supercard of Honor*
> *The 100th Show*
> In Your Face
> *Death before Dishonr IV*
> War of the Wire
> Generation Now
> Fight of the Century
> *Glory by Honor V Night 2*
> Chicago Spectacular Night 2


Those are the must haves on your list.


----------



## Guest

http://www.amazon.com/Ring-Honor-St..._bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1201732366&sr=1-1










http://www.amazon.com/Ring-Honor-Bl..._bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1201732366&sr=1-2

They can be pre-ordered on Amazon.com now.


----------



## PulseGlazer

StraightEdge said:


> Those are the must haves on your list.


Fight of the Century and Generation Now are both also freaking great.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Platt said:


> Preview of the new AOTF Shirt


BUYING!


----------



## Platt

Nevermind preview it's on sale now. All i need is a % sale of some kind on Friday and I'm picking up that the 2 Delirious shirts and Unscripted III.


----------



## Spartanlax

I'm actually getting Bloodstained Honor since there's three matches I don't own and really want to see, and it's only like $15. Oh, AOTF shirt is sick as well...man, I need money badly.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ I was thinking of buying the t-shirt, but I'm also thinking of getting a hoodie. ROH has got to start making wrestler's hoodies....if that AOTF design was on one, I'd be all over it.


----------



## Adug

Has anyone here ever bought from purodvdsource.com? I've noticed that their DVD's are very cheap, and I was thinking about picking up a few DVD's. But I was wondering if the quality on those DVD's are any good. So if there's anyone here who's bought from them, would you recommend the site?


----------



## Spartanlax

CHIKARA's Bruised

Order Of The Neo-Solar Temple vs. USApe, Dragon Dragon, & MosCow- *
Jigsaw vs. Dragon Yuki- *1/2
Cheech & Cloudy vs. Osirian Portal- **3/4
The Colony vs. The Olsen Twins & Brodie Lee- **1/2
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chuck Taylor- **3/4 or ***
Mitch Ryder vs. Equinox- **1/2
Mike Quackenbush vs. Lince Dorado- DUD
Eddie Kingston vs. Tim Donst- ***3/4 or ****
Icarus & Chuck Taylor vs. Incoherence- ***1/2

Overall fun show with some good wrestling...I'll be ordering Ciberntico & Robin along with Sordid Perils Of Everyday Existence, and possibly Chapter 11 just for Kingston/Hallowicked.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Adug said:


> Has anyone here ever bought from purodvdsource.com? I've noticed that their DVD's are very cheap, and I was thinking about picking up a few DVD's. But I was wondering if the quality on those DVD's are any good. So if there's anyone here who's bought from them, would you recommend the site?


I've bought DVDs from there a few times; the quality's really good and the prices are great, but in every order I've made, it tajes at least a month for them to get to me. I thought it was maybe only because I live in the UK, but I've heard quite a lot of complaints about shipping from there. If you're willing to wait (maybe) 3 or 4 weeks for an order then you should probably go for it.


----------



## Platt

Expect it in the next few hours


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

FB is out today? Awesome.


----------



## Platt

> TAKE 20%-25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> You can now save 20%-25% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. All orders under $50 save 20% off the order. Orders that are $50 and up can save 25% off the order.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.
> 
> To redeem your 20% Off Coupon for orders under $50 just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: feb20 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> To redeem your 25% Off Coupon for order $50 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: feb25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 2/8 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> 
> NEW DVD RELEASES
> 
> The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Final Battle 2007- New York, NY 12/30/07 (DVD)
> 
> Features The Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall for the Tag Titles; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero in a Four Way Elimination Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards; Necro Butcher vs. Jack Evans; plus much more.
> 1. Ruckus & Jigsaw vs. Matt Cross & Bobby Fish
> 2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Larry Sweeney
> 3. Necro Butcher vs. Jack Evans (NO DQ Match)
> 4. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards
> 5. Adam Pearce, Brent Albright, & BJ Whitmer vs. Delirious, Kevin Steen, & El Generico (Tables Are Legal)
> 6. Rocky Romero vs. Ernie Osiris
> 7. Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero (#1 Contender's Four Way Elimination Match)
> 8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black (World Tag Team Title Match)
> 
> Full Impact Pro "Hot Summer Nights- Night 1" Melbourne, FL 6/29/07 (DVD)
> 
> Features an eight man Street Fight; Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave for the FIP Heavyweight Title; Eddie Kingston vs. Gran Akuma; a SHIMMER Four Corner Surival; Hallowicked vs. Jigsaw; plus more.
> 1. Larry Sweeney vs. Rex Sterling
> 2. Eddie Kingston vs. Gran Akuma
> 3. Sara Del Rey vs. Lacey vs. Allison Danger vs. Daizee Haze (SHIMMER Four Corner Survival)
> 4. Hallowicked vs. Jigsaw
> 5. Irish Airborne vs. Sal Rinauro & Jason Blade
> 6. Erick Stevens vs. Damien Wayne (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match)
> 7. Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match - Anything Goes)
> 8. Kenny King, Chasyn Rance, Mad Man Pondo & Ricky Vega vs. The Heartbreak Express, Steve Madison & Seth Delay (Melbourne Street Fight)
> 
> UWA Hardcore "Days of Glory" 6/22/07 (2 Disc Set)
> 
> 1; The Final Match Of UWA’s Founding Father: Osiris vs. Lionel Knight
> 2. UWA Tag Team Championship: Ring Crew Express vs. Up In Smoke
> 3. UWA Canadian Championship: Sonjay Dutt vs. Josh Prohibition
> 4. Tyler Black vs. “Anarchist” Arik Cannon
> 5. Battle of the Sexes Street Fight: Derek Wylde vs. Jennifer Blake
> 6. Alex Shelley vs. Akira Raijin
> 7. Josh Abercrombie vs. Dan Paysan
> 8. The Flatliners vs. The North Star Express
> 9. Tyson Dux vs, Bryan Lee
> 
> Wrestling Vixens- The New Era (DVD-Preorder)
> 
> This title is scheduled to be released on February 12th!!!
> 
> WRESTLING’S HOTTEST WOMEN REVEALED LIKE NEVER BEFORE!
> 
> 5 of the hottest women in pro wrestling take you inside their lives – and their photo shoots – for the first time!
> 
> Go on location to the beautiful beaches of Florida with Lacey, Daffney, SoCalVal, Talia, Rain, and ODB as they become the new era of Wrestling Vixens!
> 
> Not only will you get an all access pass to the girls’ bikini and lingerie photo shoots, but you’ll also see candid behind the scenes footage including stories of life on the road when you’re among the hottest women in pro wrestling!
> 
> PLUS, on this special edition, see bonus matches featuring the girls as they show why it takes more than being just a diva to be called a WRESTLING VIXEN!
> 
> 
> BUY 3 FIP DVD'S, GET A FREE BEST OF CM PUNK DVD!!!
> 
> FIP has just released a brand new exclusive CM Punk DVD that is available for FREE when you order any (3) Full Impact Pro DVD's at www.rohwrestling.com. THIS DVD IS NOT FOR SALE. Here is the information on the Punk DVD:
> 
> FIP Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Rise Of The New Dawn DVD
> 
> 1. Highlights –Puma vs. Azrieal (New Years Classic – Lakeland, FL – 1.07.05)
> 2. CM Punk vs. Antonio Banks (New Years Classic – Lakeland, FL – 1.07.05)
> 3. Highlights – Homicide vs. James Gibson (FIP Heavyweight Title Match - New Years Classic – Lakeland, FL – 1.07.05)
> 4. Azrieal W/ CM Punk vs. James Gibson (Unfinished Business – Tampa, FL - 1.08.05)
> 5. CM Punk & Azrieal vs. James Gibson & Homicide (Anything Goes Match - Unfinished Business – Tampa, FL – 1.08.05)
> 6. CM Punk vs. Puma (New Dawn Rising – Lakeland, FL – 2.11.05)
> 7. CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson (Dangerous Intentions – Sebring, FL – 2.12.05)
> 8. Highlights – Rocky Romero vs. Homicide (FIP Heavyweight Title Match - Dangerous Intentions – Sebring, FL – 2.12.05)
> 9. Highlights – Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (With Malice – Lakeland, FL – 3.25.05)
> 10. CM Punk vs. James Gibson (Challenge Match - With Malice – Lakeland, FL – 3.25.05)
> 
> Remember, this DVD is free to all customers who purchase three FIP DVD's. Just add your three FIP DVD's to your shopping cart, then add this item to your shopping cart as well at no charge.


Perfect sale picking up U3 and FB plus the 3 new shirts.


----------



## KingKicks

Platt said:


> Expect it in the next few hours


Oh shit, i wasn't expecting it until next week.

I don't have any money now.


----------



## Platt

Please tell me I'm not the only one who thinks the new poster is shit.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao is that a real poster or is that just some shit made off photoshop?


----------



## Platt

That's a real poster they're trying to sell for $5 looks like someone got bored and opened paint tbh.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Looks like a local concert poster. I'd expect better than that from ROH.


----------



## watts63

Now that is just sad. Shame on you ROH. Their ppl here that can make posters better than that.


----------



## McQueen

Don't you think that Tag Team poster is a little outdated there ROH. :lmao


----------



## Blasko

I'd get the tag team poster and do a cut out of SnS. 

Shame Sweeney is going to have a growth which is Lacey's arm....


----------



## Spartanlax

I have no money and I'm still ordering Final Battle ASAP.

Now, how do I blow someone using PayPal? 'Cause that's the only payment I can offer right now.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm picking up Final Battle 2007 and some FIP DVDs. Yay!


----------



## Spartanlax

Oh, thanks Mystery- I should go check the mailbox since I most definitely have an FIP DVD in there (got the one with Briscoes vs Necro/Pondo bar room brawl).

As for FB, I CAN'T WAIT to see Aries and Danielson doing their strike-force on Morishima while Hero does flips and acrobatics instead of joining in. I'm already marking.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Buying FB crossed my mind, but I bought 2nd row for the next chicago show instead.


----------



## KingKicks

Platt said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one who thinks the new poster is shit.


Wow that poster is awful, i liked the event poster they did last year and was looking forward to seeing a new one.

Luckily a mate of mine owe's me some money so i was still able to order Final Battle.


----------



## vivalabrave

Wow that poster is almost painful to look at. Nobody even told me there was a contest where you get to make your own poster. And apparently a mentally challenged blind kid won. Well, good for him...

Bobby Dempsey's greatest moment: Getting to actually put his hand in the middle for the SnS picture.

And lol at the look on Hagadorn's face. He seems pleased to have Pearce's nuts resting on his shoulder.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Buffalo Stampede*

*ROH World Championship*
Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino **1/4 (The Birth of "YOUR GONNA GET YOUR FUCKING HEAD KICKED IN~! in ROH)

Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana ***-***1/4

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke (c) vs. Homicide & Ricky Reyes **

*No Disqualification*
Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley & Abyss vs. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong & Jack Evans ***3/4

*ROH Pure Championship*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Samoa Joe ***3/4 (Nigel's Mic Work As The Pure Champ Was Great)

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jay Lethal ***1/4-***1/2

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Sterling James Keenan *3/4

BJ Whitmer vs. Davey Andrews 3/4*

*Good Brawl Between Generation Next & The Embassy After The Main Event; LOL At Danielson Wearing A Scott Lost T-Shirt; Also LOL At Nana Getting Abyss A New "Toy" AKA An ROH Student*​


----------



## McQueen

Sounds like a pretty shitty show tbh.


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> Sounds like a pretty shitty show tbh.


Still better than Black Friday Fallout.


----------



## McQueen

watts63 said:


> Still better than Black Friday Fallout.


:lmao Good point. That show sucked real hard except the KOW/Aries & Strong match and that still wasn't even that great.


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> :lmao Good point. That show sucked real hard except the KOW/Aries & Strong match and that still wasn't even that great.


And Joe/McGuinness, Embassy/Generation Next & Lethal/Jacobs was way better than that match.


----------



## bmxmadb53

What is that disgusting poster for?


----------



## McQueen

bmxmadb53 said:


> What is that disgusting poster for?


For you to buy and hang in your room.

It is pretty fucking horrible.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'll buy it.


----------



## StraightEdge

I Might have just all respect for -Mystery-...


----------



## watts63

*ROH Night of Champions*

*ROH Championship*
Xavier (c) vs. Samoa Joe ***1/4

*No Disqualification*
CM Punk & Ace Steel vs. Raven & Colt Cabana ***1/4 (Cabana's Scream Was Very Disturbing)

Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch ****1/4

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
AJ Styles & The Amazing Red (c) vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ***1/2-***3/4

Buff E (Yes, From Christopher St. Connection) & Hernandez vs. The Carnage Crew **3/4

Homicide, Dan Maff & Monsta Mack vs. Samoa Joe, CW Anderson & Jack Victory **3/4 (LOL At One of Homicide's Gangstas Bringing Out A Machete)

*FWA Championship & ROH #1 Contender's Trophy*
Christopher Daniels (c) vs. Doug Williams ***1/2-***3/4

Johnny Kashmere & Trent Acid vs. Dunn & Marcos **-**1/4 (Same Here)

Quiet Storm, Jose & Joel Maximo vs. Deranged, Izzy & Angeldust **1/4 (Sloppy)

*Four Corner Survival*
BJ Whitmer vs. Matt Stryker vs. Dixie vs. Alex Arion *3/4​


----------



## bmxmadb53

StraightEdge said:


> I Might have just all respect for -Mystery-...


I understand completely.


----------



## -Mystery-

I might buy two of those posters so I can see both sides hanging on my wall.


----------



## McQueen

Right next to -Mystery-'s Mickie Knuckles swimsuit calender.


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> Right next to -Mystery-'s Mickie Knuckles swimsuit calender.


Where can I buy that?


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Right next to -Mystery-'s Mickie Knuckles swimsuit calender.


Who told you about that!

BMX?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## StraightEdge

McQueen said:


> Right next to -Mystery-'s Mickie Knuckles swimsuit calender.


Mickie Knuckles Swimsuit Calender > Those ROH Posters


----------



## KYSeahawks

Well I just pciked up three new dvds from ROH and I was wanting someone to maybe rate my order I got:
Death before Dishonor V Weekend
and 
Final Battle 2007 
I couldn't find any reviews for Final Battle 2007 but card looked great so I got it


----------



## McQueen

That's cause no ones seen Final Battle yet unless they were at the shows.



watts63 said:


> Where can I buy that?


Ian Rotten sells them out of his garage.


----------



## StraightEdge

KYSeahawks said:


> Well I just pciked up three new dvds from ROH and I was wanting someone to maybe rate my order I got:
> Death before Dishonor V Weekend
> and
> Final Battle 2007
> I couldn't find any reviews for Final Battle 2007 but card looked great so I got it


Final Battle 07 Just came out today so thats why there was no reviews, so No one can really rate your order but the DBD V Weekend is Pretty Damn Good.


----------



## watts63

StraightEdge said:


> Mickie Knuckles Swimsuit Calender > Those ROH Posters


Amazing Kong Swimsuit Calendar > Those ROH Posters.


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> That's cause no ones seen Final Battle yet unless they were at the shows.
> 
> 
> 
> Ian Rotten sells them out of his garage.


Ian can afford a garage :faint:


----------



## McQueen

Platt said:


> Ian can afford a garage :faint:


Yeah he lives above it (drum roll).

Poor Ian (literally).


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Who the hell made those two posters? Also who the hell would buy them?


----------



## StraightEdge

GenerationNeXt said:


> Who the hell made those two posters? Also who the hell would buy them?


Only -Mystery- Would... *Shakes Head In Shame*


----------



## McQueen

Really in times like these just ask yourself the only question that really matters.

"What would Larry Sweeney do?"

Cause i'm pretty sure he wouldn't buy that peice of shit poster, I mean it doesn't have enough Chris Hero as ROH Champion on it.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I meant Live reviews for Final Battle


----------



## StraightEdge

McQueen said:


> Really in times like these just ask yourself the only question that really matters.
> 
> "What would Larry Sweeney do?"
> 
> Cause i'm pretty sure he wouldn't buy that peice of shit poster, I mean it doesn't have enough Chris Hero as ROH Champion on it.


Sweeney could probably by that piece of crap poster and make it look so good that no one can effort it... Kinda like what he did with Purder.





KYSeahawks said:


> I meant Live reviews for Final Battle


I Remember hearing it was a really good show but with no real show Stealer as like 4 or 5 of the matches were all around the **** mark.


----------



## watts63

*ROH This Means War*

*ROH World Championship*
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4-****1/2 (Loved The Ending How It Looked Like A Shoot)

Jay Lethal vs. Curry Man ***-***1/4 (HOT & SPICY)

*Brawl*
Colt Cabana vs. Homicide ***1/2

Colt Cabana vs. B-Boy ***1/4

AJ Styles vs. Austin Aries ***1/4

*Four Corner Survival*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Kikutaro vs. BJ Whitmer vs. NOSAWA **1/2-**3/4 (I Miss Kikutaro in ROH; Love Prazak Marking Out For The SHINING WIZARD~!)

Ricky Reyes vs. Mitch Franklin DUD (Didn't Watch It)

Azrieal & Davey Andrews vs. Jason Blade & Kid Mikaze DUD (Who Cares)

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Alex Shelley ****

*LOL At Christopher Daniels Showing Up "Late" & Getting Disappointed That He Missed Curry Man*​


----------



## Princess Xtyne

Platt said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one who thinks the new poster is shit.


I'm free to be your poster artist ROH :side:

anything is better than that.

on a DVD note, sadly its been 2 weeks and still no ROH in the mailbox (usually it comes in 9 days). I had a whole week off with no new DVD's to watch .


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Canadian_Xtyne said:


> I'm free to be your poster artist ROH :side:
> 
> anything is better than that.
> 
> on a DVD note, sadly its been 2 weeks and still no ROH in the mailbox (usually it comes in 9 days). I had a whole week off with no new DVD's to watch .


What dvd's did you order CX?


----------



## Princess Xtyne

uh....its so sad i almost forgot lol

i got my first DVD grab bag, Best of Chikara (cuz i'm trying to broaden my wrestling indyness, and it was cheap :side, and a Resilience shirt...cuz i <3 the Resilience and im too cheap to buy the NRC shirt yet. 

so nothing overly special. i was thinking about getting a few newer ROH shows, but i was a) too cheap and b) waiting for a good sale

can anyone else get the feeling that i'm cheap?


----------



## Spartanlax

Hey CX, I can't help but get the feeling that you're cheap.


----------



## Princess Xtyne

my awesomness as Mod Princess and graphic mod make up for my cheapness.

i want the Sweet N Sour T-Shirt too....tbh, i'm not a fan of the AOTF shirt :$. I'd rather alot of others before that one.

thank god i'm going to be able to apply for my own credit card in 12 days...then i can buy whenever i want and wont have to annoy my father every few weeks lol.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Canadian_Xtyne said:


> my awesomness as Mod Princess and graphic mod make up for my cheapness.
> 
> i want the Sweet N Sour T-Shirt too....tbh, i'm not a fan of the AOTF shirt :$. I'd rather alot of others before that one.
> 
> thank god i'm going to be able to apply for my own credit card in 12 days...then i can buy whenever i want and wont have to annoy my father every few weeks lol.


I'm cheap too don't worry lol. I think you'll enjoy the Best of Chikara and I hope it makes you a fan of the promotion. I don't buy a lot of ROH shirts unless they really interest me, the only shirts I have are two Generation Next shirts.


----------



## Princess Xtyne

i wanted a GN shirt  greatest faction ever!!

i've really been interested in getting into Chikara lately, figured that would be a start at least.

yay, i'm not the only cheap one :side:


----------



## Spartanlax

You really want the SNS shirt? ...really? I love the group, but the shirt is disappointing. I know what you mean about harassing the parents for their credit card so often...that's why I just order without my mom knowing, make money by doing random chores, and then when she finds the charge was made I pay her in cash and say "Oh yeah I forgot to give you the money for that". I win.

EDIT- LOL I've been interested in really trying CHIKARA as well. Just watched Bruised which was really fun and had two great matches. I'm going to be ordering a few more soon, along with CZW New Year Resolutions and IWA:MS A Rotten Fairwell.


----------



## Princess Xtyne

i <3 Chris Hero and Larry Sweeney so much i would buy anything of theirs :$

hm...i think i have a <3ing issue...


----------



## StraightEdge

Spartanlax said:


> . I know what you mean about harassing the parents for their credit card so often...that's why I just order without my mom knowing, make money by doing random chores, and then when she finds the charge was made I pay her in cash and say "Oh yeah I forgot to give you the money for that". I win.


And That works everytime?  That Might work like once on My parents, that's it.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I was going to buy a Chikara show until I saw that Final Battle 07 came out, and I want to see AOTF Vs Briscoe Bros. and Stevens Vs Strong.


----------



## Princess Xtyne

i'm trying to decide if i should make my next ROH order with this sale, or wait a few days till after my b-day (when i'll have a tiny bit more cash).

i totally forgot about FB 07! i want that. wanna get UWA Hardcore ’UWA vs. Toryumon Night 2’ too. was at that show back in May and have yet to get it from the UWA site...but its cheaper with ROH...somewhat...and allows me to binge on other cheap stuff (me being a cheapie again :$)hm, and the June UWA show doesnt look bad. heard the Osiris's last match was pretty good.

so on another note, the other day i was thinking back to Generation Next (the show, not the faction ). ive seen parts of it through The Fight Network, but havent seen it fully. is it worth getting for a GN fan?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Canadian_Xtyne said:


> i'm trying to decide if i should make my next ROH order with this sale, or wait a few days till after my b-day (when i'll have a tiny bit more cash).
> 
> i totally forgot about FB 07! i want that. wanna get UWA Hardcore ’UWA vs. Toryumon Night 2’ too. was at that show back in May and have yet to get it from the UWA site...but its cheaper with ROH...somewhat...and allows me to binge on other cheap stuff (me being a cheapie again :$)hm, and the June UWA show doesnt look bad. heard the Osiris's last match was pretty good.
> 
> so on another note, the other day i was thinking back to Generation Next (the show, not the faction ). ive seen parts of it through The Fight Network, but havent seen it fully. is it worth getting for a GN fan?


I love the show, but that's just me being a Generation Next mark lol. It has a good title match between Joe & Homicide, a brawl between the Prophecy & Second City Saints for ROH's tag title, and an amazing 8-Man tag that I gave ***** between Generation Next Vs John Walters, Jimmy Rave, and The Briscoe Bros.


----------



## Princess Xtyne

hm...since the briscoes are in it, that makes even more appealing. i think i may throw it into one of my orders in the near future...less someone has something extremely bad to say about it.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Canadian_Xtyne said:


> hm...since the briscoes are in it, that makes even more appealing. i think i may throw it into one of my orders in the near future...less someone has something extremely bad to say about it.


If you're iffy about it, I would just request the 8 Man Tag in the multimedia section. You can also look at past ratings in the DVD Ratings thread that Platt has sticky'd


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

watts63 said:


> *ROH This Means War*
> 
> *ROH World Championship*
> Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4-****1/2 (Loved The Ending How It Looked Like A Shoot)[/b]​


I just got this a month ago during the 10 dollar sale and I loved the same thing. It wasn't a shoot though?? Because the ending came so abruptly and to a move that really looks like it hurts and is more of a MMA move for a quick tap rather than a finish to a wrestling match, I hope you know what I mean?
It looked really real like he pissed Dragon off near the end and Dragon was like fuck it.


----------



## Princess Xtyne

i think i'll get it. made the decision in like five minutes. i'm too much of a GN junkie not to get it :$


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Canadian_Xtyne said:


> i think i'll get it. made the decision in like five minutes. i'm too much of a GN junkie not to get it :$


Whoooo! Does anyone have the show Generation Now? I've always wanted to see Generation Next's final match (even if it doesn't include their orignial leader Shelley  )


----------



## StraightEdge

GenerationNeXt said:


> Whoooo! Does anyone have the show Generation Now? I've always wanted to see Generation Next's final match (even if it doesn't include their orignial leader Shelley  )


I Heard it was an awesome show, one of the Underrated of 06, but I haven't seen it personally although I've always wanted to get it.


----------



## vivalabrave

GenerationNeXt said:


> Whoooo! Does anyone have the show Generation Now? I've always wanted to see Generation Next's final match (even if it doesn't include their orignial leader Shelley  )


Check out the Official Star Ratings Thread and scroll down to Gen. Now. There are 8 reviews of it (mine's the last one).

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/350622-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html

And Gen. Next's last match is pretty badass imo.


----------



## McQueen

Generation Now is a very good show, nothing bad at all but nothing MOTY calibur either.


----------



## vivalabrave

GLORY BY HONOR VI NIGHT 2
Chris Hero vs. El Generico --- ***1/4
Albright/Whitmer vs. Steen/Delirious --- ***
Austin Aries vs. Shane Hagadorn --- ¼*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Naomichi Marufuji --- ***1/2
The Briscoes vs. Jacobs/Necro Butcher (ROH Tag Team Titles) --- ½*
Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson --- ****1/2 (Just a HAIR behind the MMII match, although this one was very different.)
Tyler Black vs. Alex Payne --- DUD
NRC vs. Vulture Squad --- ***
Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero --- **3/4
Mitsuharu Misawa vs. KENTA (GHC Heavyweight Title) --- ****
The Briscoes vs. Jacobs/Necro Butcher (ROH Tag Team Titles No DQ) --- ***1/4


----------



## McQueen

*ROH Survival of the Fittest 
2007*

*Survival of the Fittest Qualifing Matches

Roderick Strong vs. Brent Albright - * 1/2*
_Pretty dull plain vanilla match, really dissipointed me since I saw a rather good match between them from FIP recently._

*Chris Hero w/Larry Sweeney vs. Karl "Machine Gun" Anderson - * 1/2*
_Anderson pretty much sucks, nuff said. Another dull and forgettable match._

*Rocky Romero vs. T.J. Perkins - ***
_These guys know each other really well and mesh in styles but niether guy is someone who can really bring any emotion or storytelling to matches, so this while is not bad still comes off as a forgettable exhibition style match up._

*Delirious vs. Austin Aries - ****
_This is where the show starts to pick up. Pretty good match between the two and while nothing "great" is still much more enjoyable than anything else so far. Aries does a great job in countering Delrious' Cobra Stretch/_

*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Davey Richards - ** 3/4*
_Nice match that features a rather focused Davey going after Claudio's leg and later his neck, made better by some rather convincing selling by Double C (which is important for the finals)._

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson - *** 3/4*
_MOTN easy, these two just seem to be incapable of having a bad match with each other. Nice pacing by the two in that despite the short time limit they don't go all out with bombs (only one lariat connects in the whole match, seriously) and resort to some sick stretching, but without dragging on like the 60 min 2/3 falls from Epic Encounter II. Still maybe there worst match together in ROH._

*Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina - ** 1/4*
_Short but effective 3-way. Hagadorn doesn't do much and Tornado has the crowd behind him completely but Kozina seemed to me to be the guy who busted his ass the most for this match._

*Non-Title Street Fight
The Briscoes vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Necro Butcher - ** 3/4*
_I'm pretty sure if you've ever seen a Briscoes street fight you have an idea how this goes, just add the willingness to die of the Necro Butcher and Mark Briscoe is injured so he doesn't jump off anything. There is something in this match that pisses me off really bad though and that's when Necro tigerdrivers Jay on a chair for a 2 count.... in the middle of the fucking match for no reason. Seriously if your going to do a spot like that save it for the end or at least the finishing sequence. I'm not saying the Briscoes are the only ones who do that in ROH but they seem to do it the most often._

*Survival of the Fittest Finals
Roderick Strong vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero vs. Rocky Romero vs. Human Tornado - *** *
_Bottom Line: Chris is awesome! *clap clap clap*_

*Overall Show Rating - ** (Passable)*
_The first hour of this show is pretty terrible and I hardly remember much of it and I just finished watching it, but the 2nd hour on is decent, but yeah just decent save Danielson/McGuinness. Really i'd say pass on this unless you really want to see some awesome Chris Hero antics in the finals, or just want to have the whole Danielson/McGuinness fued on DVD.

Or of course if you have some sort of sick fetish for owning every DVD ever released like Platt _​


----------



## ROH

^ The crowd was so awesome for that show.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah they sure were...

..that venue just plain sucked especially the lighting. :lmao


----------



## vivalabrave

ROH said:


> ^ The crowd was so awesome for that show.


Almost as awesome as Chris???????


----------



## ROH

^ Couldn't touch that level.


----------



## vivalabrave

I concur.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Revenge on The Prophecy*

*No Hold Barred Match*
Low Ki & AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels & Xavier ****1/2

Oman Turtoga, Diablo Santiago, Dunn & Marcos vs. Angeldust, Hydro, Deranged & Yeyo **1/2

*Hardcore Match*
Dan Maff & Monsta Mack vs. HC Loc & Tony Devito **1/2

Ghost Shadow, Jose & Joel Maximo vs. Konnan, Divine Storm & Quiet Storm DUD (Not Interested)

Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ***1/2

*Four Corner Survival*
Paul London vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana vs. BJ Whitmer ***-***1/4

CM Punk vs. Michael Shane **1/2

Chad Collyer vs. Matt Stryker ***1/4-***1/2

*LOL At Samoa Joe's Hat "I Killed Curryman"*​


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> Ghost Shadow, Jose & Joel Maximo vs. Konnan, Divine Storm & Quiet Storm DUD *(Not Interested)*​


Don't blame you


----------



## -Mystery-

I've settled on Final Battle 2007, FIP Hot Summer Nights - Night 1, and a DVD grab bag. Yay!

Also, if I were to order two grab bags on the same order, there probably won't be doubles, right?


----------



## peep4life

-Mystery- said:


> I've settled on Final Battle 2007, FIP Hot Summer Nights - Night 1, and a DVD grab bag. Yay!
> 
> Also, if I were to order two grab bags on the same order, there probably won't be doubles, right?


If my memory serves me right in my old age, I'm pretty sure that no one got doubles when it came to ordering multiple grab bags when there on the same order.


----------



## Platt

No you won't get double ordering multiple bags at once. Only risk is getting something you already have.


----------



## peep4life

Platt said:


> No you won't get double ordering multiple bags at once. Only risk is getting something you already have.


I wrote the best of's and the Straight Shootings that i already own in the special instructions in hopes that they wouldn't send me something I already have. It worked but they also sent me December to Dismember so maybe thats not the best idea.


----------



## Platt

They did say you could no longer specify what you already had so it was maybe just pure luck.


----------



## -Mystery-

Well, I don't have many Best Ofs and Straight Shootin' DVDs so worrying about doubles really isn't an issue.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Unscripted III*

Erick Stevens, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong, Rocky Romero & Davey Richards ***1/2-***3/4

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson **** (LMAO At McGuinness Dissing Danielson: "Austin Aries Beat You Twice, Tonight You Lost To Jimmy Jacobs. Who's Next, Bobby Dempsey? )

*No Disqualification*
BJ "KENNEDY" Whitmer vs. Delirious **3/4 (LOL At Kennedy Parody By Whitmer)

Brent Albright vs. Jigsaw **1/2-**3/4

Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn vs. Alex Payne & Ernie Osiris 1/4*

*Two Out of Three Falls*
Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/2-***3/4 (Sweeney At His Finest)

*Six Man Mayhem*
Dingo vs. Silas Young vs. Trik Davis vs. Danny Daniels vs. Seth Skyfire vs. Dan Lawrence DUD (Not Interested)

Lacey vs. Sara Del Ray ***

Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black ***1/2​


----------



## Sephiroth

brand spankin new email



IVP Videos said:


> Hello friends, and welcome to another exciting sale! This sale will last until the end of February, so you will have four weeks to cash in on this sale. From now until the end of February all DVDs are now buy 10 for $24.99 or buy 25 for $54.99! There is no limit to how many you order. Considering we have over 300 new titles added this month alone, there is plenty to purchase. Highlights include new custom Best of Jack Evans & Nigel McGuinness DVDs, tons of new Joshi footage, 94 discs of Global, AJPW Triple Crown V.16-32, and much much more.
> 
> Also wanted to thank everyone for an amazing January. We started the year by breaking every record we ever have. I purchased six new duplicators in order to help orders get done quicker. That is why I can happily say at this point all orders are made, packaged up and will be going out on Monday. This includes all replacements!
> 
> It has been a long time since I was 100% caught up on orders, and it feels very good! Couldn't have done it without your support, and to pay you back I will work even harder to get those orders out. This is a one man operation and I do sometimes get behind but I promise you that no matter what you will always get what you pay for. Thanks again and here is to hoping that February is as successful as January. Thanks!
> 
> Chris Schoen
> www.ivpvideos.com


----------



## McQueen

I DEMAND you go watch that Trik Davis match right now Watts!


----------



## KingKicks

watts63 said:


> *ROH Unscripted III*
> 
> Erick Stevens, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong, Rocky Romero & Davey Richards ***1/2-***3/4
> 
> Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson **** (LMAO At McGuinness Dissing Danielson: "Austin Aries Beat You Twice, Tonight You Lost To Jimmy Jacobs. Who's Next, Bobby Dempsey? )
> 
> *No Disqualification*
> BJ "KENNEDY" Whitmer vs. Delirious **3/4 (LOL At Kennedy Parody By Whitmer)
> 
> Brent Albright vs. Jigsaw **1/2-**3/4
> 
> Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn vs. Alex Payne & Ernie Osiris 1/4*
> 
> *Two Out of Three Falls*
> Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/2-***3/4 (Sweeney At His Finest)
> 
> *Six Man Mayhem*
> Dingo vs. Silas Young vs. Trik Davis vs. Danny Daniels vs. Seth Skyfire vs. Dan Lawrence DUD (Not Interested)
> 
> Lacey vs. Sara Del Ray ***
> 
> Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black ***1/2​


Show looks better then i thought it would be, looking forward to getting mine more now.

Who or what was Dingo?


----------



## watts63

Benjo™;5349238 said:


> Show looks better then i thought it would be, looking forward to getting mine more now.
> 
> Who or what was Dingo?


A wrestler who likes to sing his ring name.


----------



## ROH

D-I-N-G-O.

That much is deserved of 5 stars, if not for DINGO at least for the DANIMAL.


----------



## McQueen

I have high fived DINGO, then again I had no idea who the guy was lol.


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> I have high fived DINGO, then again I had no idea who the guy was lol.


Never wash that hand again!


----------



## McQueen

Too late by about 10 months lol.

The same hand later that night was placed apon the marshmallowy goodness that we all know and love as Morishima.


----------



## Spartanlax

Choose my next CHIKARA DVD immediately!

Showdown In Crisisland
Ciberntico & Robin
New Star Navigation
Sordid Perils Of Everyday Existence
Chapter 11

Go, go, goooooo!


----------



## Sephiroth

Spartanlax said:


> Choose my next CHIKARA DVD immediately!
> 
> Sordid Perils Of Everyday Existence
> 
> Go, go, goooooo!


Hero vs. Equinox...why wouldn't you buy it?

oh it also has Mitch Ryder, Robbie Ellis & F.I.S.T. vs. Tim Donst, Mike Quackenbush & Super Smash Brothers 

buy it...NAO!


----------



## watts63

Sephiroth said:


> Hero vs. Equinox...why wouldn't you buy it?
> 
> oh it also has Mitch Ryder, Robbie Ellis & F.I.S.T. vs. Tim Donst, Mike Quackenbush & Super Smash Brothers
> 
> buy it...NAO!


Your forgetting the main event. You can't miss out Incoherencito vs. Incoherence! That was greatness!


----------



## Blasko

Spartanlax said:


> Sordid Perils Of Everyday Existence
> Chapter 11


 pick your poison.


----------



## watts63

*ROH One Year Anniversary Show*

*THE ClusterFUCK*
Mikey Whipwreck, Da Hit Squad, SAT, Quiet Storm & Divine Storm vs. Special K DUD (Not Interested, Especially After The Last Three Matches)

*ROH Championship*
Xavier (c) vs. Paul London ***3/4-**** (Damn I Miss London in ROH)

*#1 Contender's Match*
AJ Styles vs. Paul London vs. Low Ki ****1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ***3/4-****

CM Punk vs. CW Anderson **

Oman Turtoga & Diabo Santiago vs. Dunn & Marcos DUD (CW Kicked Their Ass Before The Match Can Start)

The Infamous Riot ***** (FUCKING NUTS~!; LOL At Devito Smiling When It Was All Over)

*Grudge Match*
Steve Corino vs. Homicide ***1/4 (LOL At Gabe Talking Trash To CW Anderson)

Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe ****

Hernandez, Don Juan & Fast Eddie vs. HC Loc, Devito & Masada **3/4-*** (After The Match, Christopher St. Connection Raped Carnage Crew)

*Four Corner Survival*
Colt Cabana vs. Michael Shane vs. Chad Collyer vs. EZ Money ***1/4

*Great Promos By Steve Corino & Christopher Daniels*​


----------



## Blasko

Watts, do tell more about the riot.


----------



## StraightEdge

Shit, That looks like a good show *Adds to Wishlist*


----------



## watts63

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Watts, do tell more about the riot.


After the Homicide/Corino match, The Group (Steve Corino, Michael Shane, Samoa Joe & CW Anderson) were disrespecting NYC by taking Cide's Yankees jersey & whipping it on their asses, dancing on it, etc. Corino then put Homicide in a submission hold where he beat Cide with & Cide's gangstas led by Julius Smokes jumped over the rail to go after the Group & I think a real fan jumped the rail on the other side to attack the Group but was stopped by Homicide & when Samoa Joe turned & see Homicide on the fan...ALL HELL BROKE LOOSE~! Everybody fighting to break things up, the some faces (Christopher St. Connection, Low Ki, Da Hit Squad) & a few heels (the Carange Crew) came out fist fighting with the fans, Low Ki fighting Smokes, it's was really crazy. ROH showed it three times with different camera angles. I didn't know what was kayfabe & what was a shoot.


----------



## StraightEdge

watts63 said:


> After the Homicide/Corino match, The Group (Steve Corino, Michael Shane, Samoa Joe & CW Anderson) were disrespecting NYC by taking Cide's Yankees jersey & whipping it on their asses, dancing on it, etc. Corino then put Homicide in a submission hold where he beat Cide with & Cide's gangstas led by Julius Smokes jumped over the rail to go after the Group & I think a real fan jumped the rail on the other side to attack the Group but was stopped by Homicide & when Samoa Joe turned & see Homicide on the fan...ALL HELL BROKE LOOSE~! Everybody fighting to break things up, the some faces (Christopher St. Connection, Low Ki, Da Hit Squad) & a few heels (the Carange Crew) came out fist fighting with the fans, Low Ki fighting Smokes, it's was really crazy. ROH showed it three times with different camera angles. I didn't know what was kayfabe & what was a shoot.


It's amazing how they continued the show after all that lol


----------



## Platt

For any fellow Shimmer fans



> The SHIMMER - WOMEN ATHLETES DVD series began filming in late 2005. The first taping featured 18 of the most skilled female wrestlers from around North America, and built the foundation for subsequent tapings. As SHIMMER's fan following started to grow, women athletes from other parts of the world were brought to SHIMMER to mix it up with the Americans as well, giving the DVDs an international flavor. Between that initial taping in November of 2005 and the October 2007 taping, a total of 37 female wrestlers competed under the SHIMMER banner!
> 
> Many fans have requested that SHIMMER release new merchandise items to accompany our DVD series, and we've listened! Now available for pre-order is the Limited Edition SHIMMER 2005-2007 Roster Album! This collector's item features photos and profile information/statistics for each and every woman who wrestled for SHIMMER between Volume 1 and Volume 16 (the last DVD filmed in 2007). The Roster Album features the work of SHIMMER staff photographers Jill McKee and Gilda Pasquil, printed in full color on high quality glossy cardstock. The Roster Album is an excellent accompaniment piece to the SHIMMER DVD series. For those of you who have received our small glossy cardstock promotional flyers before our tapings, the Roster Album is printed the same way, on the same glossy cardstock. Just imagine full size pages of that glossy cardstock material, in eight page booklet form, and that's the Roster Album!
> 
> The SHIMMER 2005-2007 Roster Album is available at a cost of $10, plus a flat worldwide shipping fee of $5. If you are located in the United States, your order will be shipped via Priority Mail, in a Priority Mail box (to best prevent from potential damage in shipping). Elsewhere in the world, your order will be shipped in a flat manila envelope.
> 
> Since the Roster Album is perfect for collecting autographs in, we are making it affordable for you to purchase additional copies of the Roster Album at a discounted price. If you'd like to keep one copy in original condition, and use a second copy for collecting autographs, you can purchase up to two extra copies of the Roster Album at a cost of just $6 for each additional one.
> 
> Please be advised that this is a Limited Edition merchandise item. Once all of the Albums sell out, we will not be doing a second printing. You can secure your copies right now via pre-order, either by using the PayPal buttons at the link below, or by mail order (E-mail [email protected] for further instructions for mail orders). The Roster Albums are scheduled to begin shipping during the second week of February. We will post an announcement at SHIMMERwrestling.com the day they begin to ship.
> 
> Visit the link below to order now!
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/shimmerwomen/rosteralbum.html
> 
> 
> Here is a sample bio from the Roster Album:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a preview of the Roster Album cover:


----------



## Ste

K sorry I;ve asked this before, but someone reccomend me 5 ROH DVDs which aren't FYF: Finale.


----------



## vivalabrave

Manhattan Mayhem
Glory by Honor V Night 2
Final Battle 2006
Good Times, Great Memories
Driven

Better Than Our Best
Supercard of Honor II


----------



## Word

How long is delivery from ROHwrestling.com to UK?


----------



## Platt

Word said:


> How long is delivery from ROHwrestling.com to UK?


Usually 5-7 days at most 9 for a normal delivery. Once or twice out of hundreds of orders it's taken longer.


----------



## KingKicks

Usually takes about a week.


----------



## McQueen

watts63 said:


> ROH One Year Anniversary Show
> 
> THE ClusterFUCK
> Mikey Whipwreck, Da Hit Squad, SAT, Quiet Storm & Divine Storm vs. Special K DUD (Not Interested, Especially After The Last Three Matches)


That might honestly be the worst match i've ever seen. It was horrible and yes I actually watched the whole thing.

I didn't think the show was that great but it did have it's moments.


----------



## vivalabrave

I'm not gonna say it's the worst match I've ever seen but God it was boring. 35 minutes of that shit?:no:


----------



## McQueen

Maybe "worst" is an overstatement but yeah it was pretty damn rediculous and it was as you said WAY too long.


----------



## boiledbunny

Who would be the best to get IWA:MS dvds posted to Ireland? Through their own site the postage they want is outrageous.


----------



## Platt

boiledbunny said:


> Who would be the best to get IWA:MS dvds posted to Ireland? Through their own site the postage they want is outrageous.


smartmarkvideo.com


----------



## Spartanlax

Ring Of Honor wins the 'Epic Fail' award for January. Aside from some questionable booking and rumors about financial 'uh-oh's, they released the most hideous, amateur looking poster I've ever seen, AND wouldn't accept my American Express gift card when ordering an FIP DVD, so now I'm taking that money to CHIKARA instead. 

So owned, Ring Of Honor.

EDIT- I'm gonna go watch that ridiculous main event from the 1st Anniversary Show. I DO think it's the worst match I've ever seen, aside from Evans/Hart from Japan...not sure what promotion or year, but it's by far the worst match I've ever seen in my life. Ever.


----------



## vivalabrave

Even worse than the "Heroes" of Wrestling PPV "Main Event?" Or anything from that show?


----------



## Sephiroth

Spartanlax said:


> EDIT- I'm gonna go watch that ridiculous main event from the 1st Anniversary Show. I DO think it's the worst match I've ever seen, aside from Evans/Hart from Japan...not sure what promotion or year, but it's by far the worst match I've ever seen in my life. Ever.


ugh, 1YA Main Event, Abby the Butcher match, Tag Scramble at Fate of an Angel, Hardy/Krazy K/Mathews, and the Konnan and the ICP match from ROH Uncensored are some of the worst matches i've ever seen....thanks ROH...thanks

edit: also add any Carnage Crew vs. Christopher Street Connection match. god 2002/2003 was full of shit. if it wasn't for guys like London, Styles, Joe, Ki, Daniels, Raven, Punk, Danielson, [insert bigger name star that actually could put on a match that was over **], etc. then ROH would have died after the first year


----------



## McQueen

Sounds like an all star compilation of bad ROH matches Sephy.

Personally I'd add Albright/Whitmer tables match from FYF but everyone else seems to like that peice of shit.


----------



## watts63

Well, I would like to add the Aries/Strong 15 minute oh I mean "30" minute Ironman Match. F'N Awful.


----------



## Spartanlax

McQueen said:


> Sounds like an all star compilation of bad ROH matches Sephy.
> 
> Personally I'd add Albright/Whitmer tables match from FYF but everyone else seems to like that peice of shit.


At least it was short and entertaining to watch...the other matches announced would drive some people to suicide.


----------



## McQueen

It was 4 big spots with crappy ring work inbetween. Terrible match.


----------



## ROH

Rocky Romero vs KENTA from United We Stand falls into the 'worst shit I've ever seen' category.


----------



## Word

watts63 said:


> After the Homicide/Corino match, The Group (Steve Corino, Michael Shane, Samoa Joe & CW Anderson) were disrespecting NYC by taking Cide's Yankees jersey & whipping it on their asses, dancing on it, etc. Corino then put Homicide in a submission hold where he beat Cide with & Cide's gangstas led by Julius Smokes jumped over the rail to go after the Group & I think a real fan jumped the rail on the other side to attack the Group but was stopped by Homicide & when Samoa Joe turned & see Homicide on the fan...ALL HELL BROKE LOOSE~! Everybody fighting to break things up, the some faces (Christopher St. Connection, Low Ki, Da Hit Squad) & a few heels (the Carange Crew) came out fist fighting with the fans, Low Ki fighting Smokes, it's was really crazy. ROH showed it three times with different camera angles. I didn't know what was kayfabe & what was a shoot.


Any footage lying around of this?


----------



## McQueen

It's on the One Year Anniversary show.


----------



## Blasko

CP Munk vs Darkness Crabtree is one of the worse matches I've seen. But that match wasn't suppose to be good. 

Mick Foley/Kawada gets my vote of worse match ever seen from me...


----------



## peep4life

Joey Ryan vs Top Gun Tuxedo Match from PWG is easily the worst thing I have ever seen. Not just wrestling match, but the worst thing that my eyes have ever encountered.


----------



## -Mystery-

Goldberg/Lesnar

Enough said.


----------



## Blasko

Shayne Hawke = Young Lion Cup Winner of 08. 

Honestly, guys amazing.


----------



## watts63

Just ordered some FIP DVDs (Hot Summer Night 1, In Full Force '07, Payback & Best of Punk Vol. 2) with the Best of CHIKARA.

*ROH Expect The Unexpected*

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
Christopher Daniels & Xavier (c) vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red **** (Great Match, Bad Finish)

*ROH #1 Contender's Trophy*
Samoa Joe vs. Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer vs. EZ Money ***1/2 (After The Match, Another Riot Broke Out With Homicide, His Gangstas, Samoa Joe & Etc)

*Raven Rules Match*
CM Punk vs. Raven ***

Quiet Storm & Ghost Shadow vs. Dunn & Marcos 1/2*

Low Ki & Da Hit Squad vs. Special K ***1/2 (3rd...Greatest...Squash...Ever; LOL At Special K Eating Special K Cereal; Low Ki KILLED Angeldust More Than Anybody; LOL At ROH Editing Mack's Coast To Coast Botch; LMAO At The Ending With Low Ki Faking That He Took Dixie's Drugs & Special K Started Dancing Around Him Until Ki Became An Action Hero & Destroyed Them)

*#1 Contender's Match*
AJ Styles (Supposed To Be With London But He Got Hurt) vs. Backseat Boyz vs. Carnage Crew vs. The SAT ** (DAMN! Gabe Loved The Tag Team Scramble)

The Amazing Red vs. Slim J *1/4

Chad Collyer vs. Matt Stryker ***1/2-***3/4 (I Miss Collyer in ROH)

*Christopher Daniels + Promo = WTF You Think?; Great Segment By CM Punk & Raven; Funny Carnage Crew Promo*​


----------



## -Mystery-

I can't remember seeing this posted but maybe it was.


----------



## Platt

It was a couple of weeks ago when it went on pre-order.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Shayne Hawke = Young Lion Cup Winner of 08.
> 
> Honestly, guys amazing.


Shayne Hawke = Pure Awesomeness


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> It was a couple of weeks ago when it went on pre-order.


I never knew it was on pre-order until today. :side:

I usually don't browse the site for new releases because they're usually on the main page and I never recalled seeing the cover posted in this thread.


----------



## Platt

-Mystery- said:


> I never knew it was on pre-order until today. :side:
> 
> I usually don't browse the site for new releases because they're usually on the main page and I never recalled seeing the cover posted in this thread.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/5316357-post13470.html

Not sure if it was ever on the ROH main page probably why you missed it


----------



## KingKicks

I finally finished watching my mates PWG DVD's (all 11 of them), and i gotta say that PWG is up there with ROH as my current favorite wrestling promotion.

I've also become a big fan of Scott Lost, and was wondering if he has ever been PWG champion and what are the best PWG shows from before 2007?


----------



## watts63

Benjo™;5352359 said:


> I finally finished watching my mates PWG DVD's (all 11 of them), and i gotta say that PWG is up there with ROH as my current favorite wrestling promotion.
> 
> I've also become a big fan of Scott Lost, and was wondering if he has ever been PWG champion and what are the best PWG shows from before 2007?


Scott Lost has never won the PWG World title but was apart of the greatest tag team in PWG history.......Arrogance with the man, the myth, the legend, the Photogenic one....Chrisssssssssssssssssssssssss......BOSH!

Enchantment Under The Sea, All-Star Weekend IV, European Vacation: England, All-Star Weekend I, Astonishing X-Mas, After School Special, Chanukah Chaos are some shows I recommend.


----------



## KingKicks

watts63 said:


> Scott Lost has never won the PWG World title but was apart of the greatest tag team in PWG history.......Arrogance with the man, the myth, the legend, the Photogenic one....Chrisssssssssssssssssssssssss......BOSH!
> 
> Enchantment Under The Sea, All-Star Weekend IV, European Vacation: England, All-Star Weekend I, Astonishing X-Mas, After School Special, Chanukah Chaos are some shows I recommend.


Ah Bosh, i miss him 

I would of loved to of seen Arrogance in ROH


----------



## watts63

*ROH Final Battle '05*

*GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
KENTA (c) vs. Low Ki ****3/4

*ROH World Championship*
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Naomichi Marufuji ****

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke (c) vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ***1/2 (Strong Murdered Rinauro With The CHOPS OF DEATH~!)

Ricky Reyes vs. Davey Andrews DUD (LOL At Reyes Destroying The Top of The Class Trophy & Aries Owning Reyes on The Mic Saying That Romero Carried Him & Says The Only Time He's Over is When He's Drunk)

*Four Corner Survival*
Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal vs. Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer ***3/4 (LOL At Joe Saying To Lethal: "I'M RICH, BITCH!!")

Steve Corino vs. Alex Shelley ***1/4-***1/2 (Corino's Ring Announcer Got Knocked Down By Nana Before He Could Say Anything...I Miss Nana)

*ROH Pure Championship*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/4-***1/2

Colt Cabana vs. Azrieal **1/4

Milano Collection AT vs. Jimmy Rave **3/4​


----------



## boiledbunny

^ That KENTA Low Ki match is one of my all time favourites. They just complement each other so well in the ring. The stiffness of the chops and kicks resonates through the TV screen and the live crowd are going absolutely nuts. This for me is the match which I watch after coming home from a night out, sit back and watch in awe.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Enter The Dragon*

*ROH World Championship*
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Austin Aries ****

Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Jimmy Rave & Alex Shelley ****

Abyss vs. Jack Evans **1/4 (More Proof Shows That Jack Can't Die)

Davey Andrews & Shane Hagadorn vs. Derek Dempsey & Pelle Primeau DUD (The Match Got Interrupted By Prince Nana & Abyss; Nana Dropped Pelle on His Dead With A Sick Suplex, Poor Pelle)

*Grudge Match*
Steve Corino & Colt Cabana vs. Homicide & Low Ki ***1/2 (LMAO At Corino Acting Like CM Punk; Corino Had on CM Punk's Outift & "I Love Beer" Writing on His Stomach; Also The Greatest Inroduction Ever By Naming Wrestler's Careers That Was Destroyed By The 'E Like Bad News Brown, Terry Taylor, Frankie Kazarian, Simon Dean & CM Punk)

Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Yang ***1/4

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro (c) vs. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs ***1/2

Ricky Reyes vs. Matt Stryker **-**1/4

Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***-***1/4​


----------



## vivalabrave

boiledbunny said:


> ^ That KENTA Low Ki match is one of my all time favourites. They just complement each other so well in the ring. The stiffness of the chops and kicks resonates through the TV screen and the live crowd are going absolutely nuts. This for me is the match which I watch after coming home from a night out, sit back and watch in awe.


I think if I was gonna show my WWE friends one match from ROH, it might be that one.

*looks around the classroom*

What about everyone else?......


----------



## T-C

I'd show Dragon/Kenta from GBHV

Or Kobashi/Joe.


----------



## watts63

T-C said:


> I'd show Dragon/Kenta from GBHV
> 
> Or Kobashi/Joe.


Low Ki vs. The Amazing Red. It works everytime.


----------



## ROH

I showed 2 of my buddies Ki/KENTA and they loved it.

The ROH vs DG 6 man (GN/BloodGen) one from Dragon Gate Challenge worked well to.


----------



## KingKicks

I showed the headbutt exchange between Danielson and McGuiness at Driven, and it's worked 3 times so far.


----------



## KaijuFan

My cousin got Matt Cross almost landing in my lap at an ROH show, he was to busy texting on his Sidekick to notice.

Claudio/Sydal at Driven has worked many times though.


----------



## PulseGlazer

watts63 said:


> Low Ki vs. The Amazing Red. It works everytime.


That works. As does Joebashi and Dragonshima 1.


----------



## -Mystery-

I love FIP but ended up getting Final Battle 2007 and two grab bags instead of the new FIP show. I really couldn't turn down my first time getting some grab bags.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Gold*

*ROH 50th Anniversary Show*

*Grudge Match #2*
CM Punk, Ace Steel & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Alex Shelley, Austin Aries & Jack Evans ****1/4

*ROH World Championship*
Samoa Joe (c) vs. Rocky Romero ***1/2 (SINCLAIR SCREWED ROMERO!)

*Four Corner Survival*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong vs. Josh Daniels vs. Matt Stryker ***1/2

*Hardcore Match; Special Referee: Mick Foley*
Dan Maff & BJ Whitmer vs. The Carnage Crew ***1/2

Dan Maff & BJ Whitmer vs. The Carnage Crew DUD (It Ended in 20 Seconds Because They Were Swinging Chairs At Each Other Like What Happened on GBH VI Night 2 With Briscoes/AOTF)

Chad Collyer vs Jay Lethal ***1/2

Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious vs. Angeldust & Dixie **1/4

Trent Acid vs. Matt Sydal ***-***1/4

*Grudge Match #1*
Homicide vs. CM Punk ***1/2-***3/4

*Great Segment By Mick Foley & Ricky Steamboat*​


----------



## Princess Xtyne

my ROH order finally came in

Grab bag:
FIP Payback
Danger! Danger! Best of Spanky
Reunited w/ Tully Blanchard & Baby Doll
Straight Shootin` w/ Brad Armstrong

also got Best Of Chikara and a Resilience shirt which i'm so <3ing

looking at making an order in about a week with Generation Next, Generation Now, Final Battle 07, and a NRC shirt on the list with a few other possibilities.


----------



## StraightEdge

watts63 said:


> *ROH World Championship*
> Samoa Joe (c) vs. Rocky Romero ***1/2 (SINCLAIR SCREWED ROMERO!)


That may be true but who wants to see Romero as ROH Champion anyway? I Think Sinclair did us a favor.


----------



## watts63

StraightEdge said:


> That may be true but who wants to see Romero as ROH Champion anyway? I Think Sinclair did us a favor.


Pre-Azucar Rocky Romero rules!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> Pre-Azucar Rocky Romero rules!


Ya "Havana Pitbulls" Romero > "No Remorse Corps." Romero.....seriously who the hell told Rocky to go out there, dance and say Azucar?


----------



## McQueen

StraightEdge said:


> That may be true but who wants to see Romero as ROH Champion anyway? I Think Sinclair did us a favor.


Quite honestly I wouldn't mind as I think he's a great wrestler, but he does have some serious flaws in his work so I'm not going to be upset if he doesn't win it either.


----------



## Princess Xtyne

i like the Azucar Rocky Romero :$....but i just <3 Romero in general....Rocky Romero for champ!!


----------



## boiledbunny

Give him more of a personality and he would be dynamite IMO. As it is he is kind of just there, going here nor there. Decent tag guy, but because of his lack of charisma will never be a main event guy.


----------



## McQueen

I wouldn't even say so much that he lacks charisma because I do think his "cocky shooter" attidude as coming off pretty well and is believeable, although what I think he lacks is the ability to really add storytelling to his matches and make them feel important. Hes a great wrestler but all his matches almost feel like exhibition matches unless he has a really good opponent.


----------



## StraightEdge

Lol, I Guess I'm the only one not liking Romero.


----------



## ROH

Azucar Romero is dumb because he's all moves --> random dance --> all moves.

If he consistently showed character like he did at 'Man Up' he'd improve alot.


----------



## peep4life

Some people, like myself, like the occasional all moves wrestler, and this is why I like Rocky Romero, though I think his work in PWG is superior to his ROH work, especially his recent matches against Strong and Aries.


----------



## KingKicks

peep4life said:


> Some people, like myself, like the occasional all moves wrestler, and this is why I like Rocky Romero, though I think his work in PWG is superior to his ROH work, especially his recent matches against Strong and Aries.


Definetly.

I found myself enjoying his match with Strong at ASW more then any of his ROH matches.


----------



## bstaple12

Any reccomendations for my first Chikara show?


----------



## Spartanlax

bstaple12 said:


> Any reccomendations for my first Chikara show?


Bruised is AWESOME, as is The Crushing Weight Of Mainstream Ignorance, although I'd go with Bruised since it's more recent and gives you a better idea of the current happenings in CHIKARA. Plus it has variety; something that's always important in wrestling.


----------



## bmxmadb53

bstaple12 said:


> Any reccomendations for my first Chikara show?


I'd go with NAKED no im only kidding stay away from that show. Maybe Maximum Overdraft?


----------



## -Mystery-

Go with the Best of Chikara. It's only $10 so you don't lose much money if you don't like the product much.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Epic Encounter*

*I Quit Bunkhouse Riot*
Homicide, Dusty Rhodes, Julius Smokes, Becky Bayless, Iceberg & 1 Unknown Gangsta vs. CW Anderson, David Young, Jack Victory, Simply Lusicous & 2 Unknown Wrestlers **-**1/4 (All I Can Say That It Was Bloody)

*Two Out of Three Falls*
Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson ****3/4

*ROH Championship*
Samoa Joe (c) vs. Matt Stryker vs. Colt Cabana vs. Tom Carter ***1/4-***1/2

Samoa Joe vs. Hernandez **1/4 (Good Action, Short Match)

Alexis Laree vs. Ariel DUD (Not Interested)

Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels ***1/2

CM Punk vs. BJ Whitmer ***-***1/4

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
AJ Styles & The Amazing Red (c) vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ***1/2-***3/4

Dunn & Marcos vs. Carange Crew vs. Hydro & Dixie **3/4

Backseat Boyz vs. Da Hit Squad ***-***1/4​


----------



## Spartanlax

I think London/Danielson is five stars, and is the modern version of Flair/Steamboat. I was SHOCKED at how amazing London was....SHOCKED!


----------



## Sephiroth

Spartanlax said:


> I think London/Danielson is five stars, and is the modern version of Flair/Steamboat. I was SHOCKED at how amazing London was....SHOCKED!


i agree fullheartedly. one of the best matches in ROH history. it's a testament to how great London was and how much the crowd loved him that this match is much better than Danielson's next 2/3 falls match and about a half hour shorter.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

I'm looking forward to getting a lot more into PWG and I can buy a couple out of these shows so what are the 2 best shows out of this list:

Guitarmageddon
All Star Weekend Night 1
All Star Weekend Night 2
44 Ways To Kill You With A Pimento
Horror Business
Teen Out Reach Summit
Earnest P Worrell Memorial
Zombies Shouldn’t Run
Smells Like Steen Spirit
Cruisin For A Bruisen
Uncanny X-Mas


----------



## vivalabrave

London-Dragon sounds great. Went to the ROH site to see if they had it and of course they don't. It's also on Danielson's DVD but that's sold out as well. Shit, looks like I'm gonna need to make a request in the media section...


----------



## McQueen

vivalabrave said:


> London-Dragon sounds great. Went to the ROH site to see if they had it and of course they don't. It's also on Danielson's DVD but that's sold out as well. Shit, looks like I'm gonna need to make a request in the media section...


Maybe you could get that match off Spartanlax's custom Amdrag comp.....


.....*OH WAIT MAYBE NOT!*


----------



## Casey Jones

do the Pro Wrestling NOAH dvds from the ROH website have Japanese commentary?


----------



## Platt

No its english


----------



## ROH

It sucks though...


----------



## McQueen

Just get NOAH off IVPvideos or something, seriously it's a lot cheaper. You don't need to pay 8x as much just for bad english commentary.


----------



## vivalabrave

THE BEST OF THE BRISCOES: TAG TEAM EXCELLENCE _(We also would accept: MOVEZ~ GALORE!)_
One Year Anniversary (2/8/03)
Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe --- ****
The Epic Encounter (4/12/03)
The Briscoes vs. Styles/Amazing Red (ROH Tag Team Titles) --- ***1/2
Beating the Odds (9/6/03)
Mark Briscoe vs. BJ Whitmer --- ***
Beating the Odds (9/6/03)
Jay Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles vs. Chris Sabin --- ***1/2
Tradition Continues (10/16/03)
Jay Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe (ROH World Title) --- ****
Main Event Spectacles (11/1/03)
The Briscoes vs. Izzy/Dixie (ROH Tag Team Titles) --- **3/4
The Conclusion (11/28/03)
The Briscoes vs. Joe/Styles (ROH Tag Team Titles) --- ****
War of the Wire (11/29/03)
The Briscoes vs. Daniels/Maff (ROH Tag Team Titles) --- ***1/4
ROH Reborn Stage 1 (4/23/04)
The Briscoes vs. The Havana Pitbulls --- ***1/4


----------



## -Mystery-

RF Video has all their ECW fancams on sale for 50% off.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Weekend of Thunder Night One*

Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger ****

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes (c) vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans ***1/4 (SAME F'N HANSEN SCREWED STRONG & EVANS~!)

*Grudge Match*
Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ***3/4 (LOL At The Lights Going Out During The Match)

Outkast Killaz vs. Davey Andrews & Shane Hagadorn DUD (Not Interested)

Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness ***1/2-***3/4

Low Ki vs. Chad Collyer ***3/4 (Ki Puts on His Best Heel Performance Ever & "Jimmy Bower" Saying "THAT MOTHERFUCKER!" Was One of the Funniest Things EVER)

*Non-Sanctioned Boston Street Fight*
Dan Maff & BJ Whitmer vs. Carnage Crew ***1/4-***1/2

*Four Corner Survival*
Homicide vs. Fast Eddie vs. Angeldust vs. Dunn **1/4 (Hansen Botched The 3 Count; LMAO At Homicide's Hating on The Red Sox & Then A Real Fan Jumped The Rail & Got Bitch Slapped By 'Cide; Also Romero, Reyes & Ki Destroyed Him As Well)

Jimmy Rave vs. Ace Steel ***1/4

*LOL At Reason That Julius Smokes Wasn't There Because He Pissed on Fenway Park & Got Arrested*​


----------



## heyman deciple

I was just wondering if I could get some opinions on the following Ring Of Honor shows.

Third Anniversary Celebration Part 2

Third Anniversary Celebration Part 3

Manhattan Mayhem

The Final Showdown

Nowhere To Run​
Thanks.


----------



## watts63

heyman deciple said:


> I was just wondering if I could get some opinions on the following Ring Of Honor shows.
> 
> Third Anniversary Celebration Part 2
> 
> Third Anniversary Celebration Part 3
> 
> Manhattan Mayhem
> 
> The Final Showdown
> 
> Nowhere To Run​
> Thanks.


Never seen the first two but the last three are all must-buys especially Manhattan Mayhem.


----------



## ROH

If you don't own Nowhere to Run, you don't have much reason to live.


----------



## boiledbunny

Manhatten Mayhem top to bottom is one of the top ROH shows ever. I absolutely LOVE the Shelley Aries effort.

Nowhere To Run which is either the next show, or next but one is also a top top show with an insane main event. 

These are two shows you would show to people you would like to convert to ROH.

Final Showdown is very good as well, and it has the last in the series of 5 Danielson Homicide series. This show also has arguably the best opener in ROH history between Alex Shelley and Roderick Strong. Pretty much a must have a s well.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Weekend of Thunder Night Two*

Samoa Joe & Jushin Liger vs. Low Ki & Bryan Danielson ****

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes (c) vs. Dan Maff & BJ Whitmer ***1/2-***3/4

*ROH Pure Championship*
John Walters (c) vs. Homicide **1/2 (A Botch Happened During The Match Where Cide Fell From The Top Turnbuckle on His Head in The Outside & Suffered A Concussion But That Tough SOB Was Willing To Continue The Match & Walters Started Dropping Him on His Head & Cide Kicked Out of All of Those Moves But It Finally Ended When Smokes Attacked Walters When He Had Cide in The Sharpshooter)

Dunn & Marcos vs. Dixie & Angeldust **1/4

*No Disqualification*
CM Punk & Ace Steel vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ****1/4

Jimmy Rave vs. Jay Lethal ***1/2 (LOL At Lethal Bitch Slapping The Embassy)

*Four Corner Survival*
Jack Evans vs. Trent Acid vs. Izzy vs. Fast Eddie ***1/4

Carnage Crew vs. Davey Andrews & Anthony Franco 1/2*

Nigel McGuinness vs. Chad Collyer ***1/4-***1/2 ("That Whore Just Kissed Nigel McGuinness" Punk Owns on Commentary)

*Great Segment By CM Punk & Mick Foley*​


----------



## -Mystery-

Glad to see Weekend of Thunder getting some love cause it's one of my favorite double shots ever.


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> Glad to see Weekend of Thunder getting some love cause it's one of my favorite double shots ever.


I'm surprised that those shows didn't get any love. After watching Night 2, I might get the Foley book lol.


----------



## TheUnholyDragon

watts63 said:


> *ROH Weekend of Thunder Night Two**ROH Pure Championship*
> John Walters (c) vs. Homicide **1/2 (A Botch Happened During The Match Where Cide Fell From The Top Turnbuckle on His Head in The Outside & Suffered A Concussion But That Tough SOB Was Willing To Continue The Match & Walters Started Dropping Him on His Head & Cide Kicked Out of All of Them But Finally Ended When Smokes Attacked Walters When He Had Cide on The Sharpshooter)​


Oh god. That was brutally unreadable.

Also, the booking of that match showcases everything wrong with how Homicide was booked through late 2005 and into early 2006.


----------



## -Mystery-

watts63 said:


> I'm surprised that those shows didn't get any love. After watching Night 2, I might get the Foley book lol.


Unfortunately as time passes, things get forgotten and better things are produced. 

Oh yeah, Punk did a fantastic job in retelling Foley's book.


----------



## Spartanlax

McQueen, you ordered a copy? I forgot; gimme your address. My actual computer is working (aside from internet) so I was able to make the copies, it got fixed like two months ago lol. Shoulda reminded me sooner.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Got caught up a little with ROH finally:

*ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 1*

*Davey Richards v Jack Evans -* ***1/4 (good opener. Better than their GBH V opener)

*Daizee Haze v Lacey -* **1/2 (really good women's match, probably one of the best I've seen in ROH)

*Pure Wrestling Rules Match: Chris Hero v Nigel McGuinness -* ***1/4 (Hero and SnS at their best. Nigel was OK too of course)

*6 Man Mayhem: Pelle Primeau v Matt Cross v Brent Albright v Jigsaw v Delirious v Eddie Edwards -* **3/4

*Austin Aries & Erick Stevens v Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero -* *** (this seemed pretty boring for the most part, but it was still decent. Aries' injury hurt the match overall)

*Bryan Danielson v Matt Sydal -* ***1/2

*ROH World Title Match: Takeshi Morishima v Claudio Castagnoli -* ****1/4

*Boston Street Fight: The Briscoes v Kevin Steen & El Generico -* ****1/2 (more greatness from these 2 teams. And this is nuts for the most part)

*Overall -* Another great show and I'd probably put it in my top 5 for '07. 8/10

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ROH Honor Nation*

*Adam Pearce & Brent Albright v Matt Cross & Erick Stevens -* **1/2

*BJ Whitmer v Delirious -* **1/2

*El Generico v Hallowicked v Nigel McGuinness -* *** (decent match, just a step up from the opening 2)

*Chris Hero v Claudio Castagnoli -* ***

*Anything Goes Match: Jay Briscoe v Necro Butcher -* ***1/4 (solid brawl, but that's a given with Necro. And the fuck did he do to his elbow?)

*Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black v Mitch Franklin & Ernie Osiris -* NR (squash city)

*1st Match in Best of 3 Series: Bryan Danielson v Austin Aries -* ****1/4-****1/2 (awesome match. 2 of my favourites putting on a clinic)

*Tag Team Scramble: Vulture Squad v No Remorse Corps. -* ***3/4 (really fun and entertaining stuff)

*ROH World Title Match: Takeshi Morishima v Kevin Steen -* ***1/4-***3/4

*Overall -* Really fun show topped off with an excellent Dragon/Aries match. One of if not THE best "B shows" of '07. 7.5/10


----------



## StraightEdge

Andy3000 said:


> *Boston Street Fight: The Briscoes v Kevin Steen & El Generico -* ****1/2 (more greatness from these 2 teams. And this is nuts for the most part)


I did not think it was that good, **** max from me.


----------



## .EMO

How was Motor City Madness 2007


----------



## vivalabrave

Posted this a little over a month ago so here ya go:

MOTOR CITY MADNESS 2007
Davey Richards vs. Silas Young --- **1/4 (Solid, if unspectacular)
Chasyn Rance & Kenny King vs. Mitch Franklin & Alex Payne --- *1/2 (3 minutes)
Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny King --- * (Dragon wanted a warmup. 4 minutes)
Bryan Danielson vs. Chasyn Rance --- ½* (Less than a minute)
Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Kevin Steen (Four Corner Survival- Winner Gets An ROH Title Match) --- *** (Solid stuff. Crowd was unhappy with who won. I was too because I didnt really care about him before the title match later. *hint hint hint*)
Chris Hero vs. Jimmy Jacobs --- **3/4 ( A little dissapointing. It got the time, just not everything clicked. Jacobs was coming back from injury so it's understandable.)
Naomichi Marufuji vs. El Generico --- ***1/2 (Awesome, but how could it not be?)
Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer --- **3/4 (Generic Hang3n match helped out a little thanks to the opposition.)
Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans (Street Fight) --- *** (More good stuff. a little spotty but it's Evans in a street fight, so.....yeah).
Takeshi Morishima vs. Erick Stevens (ROH World Title Match) --- ***3/4 (This match officially made me a Stevens fan. When he won earlier I was like, "Really?...Him?" But by the end of the match I was turned and the crowd that was booing him winning the 4CS earlier was feeling a World title change. Standing O after the match was over)
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Matt Cross (World Tag Team Title Match) --- ***1/2 (I liked this a lot more than most people, so be warned.)

Overall - Just one of those middle of the of the road shows where nothing really important happens (felt very "houseshow-like"). The matches were all above average (with the exception of the 3 squashes), so if you don't get every show, pass this one up.


----------



## McQueen

Spartanlax said:


> McQueen, you ordered a copy? I forgot; gimme your address. My actual computer is working (aside from internet) so I was able to make the copies, it got fixed like two months ago lol. Shoulda reminded me sooner.


Yeah I ordered one 10 months ago . I might actually be moving to a new place in the next 3 weeks or so i'll let you know once I know where to send it.

Ok big news. Super rare but super awesome epic juniors match is FINALLY uploaded at the totally awesome puro downloading site that I shall not name (so if you don't know where I'm talking about well, your shit outta luck, and if you do know out of respect for this man and his bandwidth issues please don't say). If you even remotely like 90's NJPW Jrs. style stuff you NEED to see this match. By Meltzer standards this is one of New Japan's 4 ***** matches and boy oh boy is it awesome.

Look for this:


> Kanemoto vs El Samurai, BOSJ '97 final. An epic match with flaws and one of the definitive nasty bumps in wrestling history. 90 MB.


Watch it, love it. You can thank me later.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II*

*ROH Championship*
Samoa Joe (c) vs. Doug Williams ***1/4

*Round Robin Challenge #3*
Paul London vs. Christopher Daniels ***3/4-****

Matt Stryker vs. Chad Collyer vs. Michael Shane vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Donovan Morgan ***1/2-***3/4

Alexis Laree vs. Presephonie DUD (Not Interested)

*Round Robin Challenge #2*
The Amazing Red vs. Paul London ***1/2

*No Disqualification*
Loc, Devito & Masada vs. Hernandez, Don Juan & Fast Eddie ***1/2-***3/4 (From The Words of Devito in This Match: I LOVE THIS SHIT~!)

*ROH #1 Contender's Trophy*
CM Punk vs. Homicide ****

*Another Fucking Tag Team Scramble Match*
The SAT vs. Brian XL & Hydro vs. Dunn & Marcos vs. EZ Money & Sterling James Keenan **1/4

Colt Cabana & Ace Steel vs. Da Hit Squad **1/2

*Round Robin Challenge #1*
Christopher Daniels vs. The Amazing Red ***1/2

*Very Good Segment By Second City Saints*​


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen, is it the full version of the BOSJ final? The one I have has like 5 minutes cut off the start and even though it's still all kinds of awesome, I've been looking for the full version for a while.


----------



## boiledbunny

McQueen said:


> Watch it, love it. You can thank me later.


Just on the download now. Hope you haven't over hyped it. What a nice site :agree:


----------



## Spartanlax

Final Battle 2007 arrived today, and I skipped right to the four way to see some of Hero's antics that I read about. Wow..just wow. Chris Hero is the most entertaining wrestler in the sport today. I haven't even finished the match yet, but damn, he's the man.

CHRIS IS AWESOME~!

EDIT- Finished the match; it was good until it came down to Aries/Danielson, then it got great. I'd give it a fantastic **** rating, but it could go a bit lower or a bit higher with another rewatch...probably not though.


----------



## McQueen

Andy3000 said:


> McQueen, is it the full version of the BOSJ final? The one I have has like 5 minutes cut off the start and even though it's still all kinds of awesome, I've been looking for the full version for a while.


To be honest I haven't downloaded that file so I don't know as I have that match on a DVD. I was just letting people know that match was up, I might give it a check later on.

Edit: Damn you IVP! I'm trying not to buy DVD's and you both have to have 10 for $24.99 deal and just released a 11 volume Best of the Holy Demon Army (Kawada & Taue) comp. :$


----------



## boiledbunny

Thanks for the recommend of that BOSJ match. Never seen, nor heard, of either guy before, as I'm a newbie to Puro, and Japanese wrestling in general. Excellent match. Certainly a keeper.


----------



## McQueen

You've never heard of Koji Kanemoto or El Samurai!?

..and no problem.


----------



## boiledbunny

As I said, I have only very recently watching Japanese wrestling. In fact up until about 2005 i thought the only promotion that ever existed was WWF/E, ECW and WCW, so you will have to pardon my previous ignorance.

Next on my list now is watch Super J Cup 1994 which I recieved last week on DVD. The the 1995 version. Life is good.


----------



## Claymore

McQueen said:


> Edit: Damn you IVP! I'm trying not to buy DVD's and you both have to have 10 for $24.99 deal and just released a 11 volume Best of the Holy Demon Army (Kawada & Taue) comp. :$


That looks like a must buy. Just looking at some of the matches on those disks it really does look like I am going to pick those disks up. Plus with the 10 for $24.99 you can't really go wrong.....

Wow there really was a lot of 'looks' in that little paragraph.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I think I'm gonna order them myself as well.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> Edit: Damn you IVP! I'm trying not to buy DVD's and you both have to have 10 for $24.99 deal and just released a 11 volume Best of the Holy Demon Army (Kawada & Taue) comp. :$


 ...........................

Excuse me while I change my underwear...


----------



## Sephiroth

Some recent shows from 2007 that are great and more up to date are FYF: Liverpool, FYF: Finale, Supercard of Honor 2, Good Times Great Memories, Manhatten Mayhem 2, Live in Tokyo, Death Before Dishonor V weekend, Glory by Honor VI weekend, and Final Battle 2007.

also the first three PPVs are on sale and Driven and Man Up were considered two of the best PPVs of the year (perhaps, the best).

as for matches, let me scrounge up some links from the Indy Media section for you.


----------



## Spartanlax

A smattering of ratings from Final Battle 2007:

Evans vs. Necro- ***
Tables Match- **1/2
Four Way Elimination- ****
Briscoes vs AOTF- ***3/4


----------



## MrPaiMei

If I may ask, why so low on the tag titles? Live, I had it around ****1/4-****1/2. Did it not come off as well on tape? Live, the bumps were crazy and the build, unlike most Briscoes matches, seemed fine.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

All of those ratings are lower than the live review ratings I read. Not to say you're wrong of course, just saying. Mine should be coming in a couple days soon anyway.

And the BOSJ 97 final is indeed the full version. So damn good. Oh and the Best of The Holy Demon Army comp. looks awesome! I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to buy that now.


----------



## vivalabrave

RECKLESS ABANDON 
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Seth Skyfire --- **1/4
Adam Pearce vs. Delirious (Falls Count Anywhere Match) --- **3/4
Chris Hero vs. Jigsaw --- ***
Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher (Relaxed Rules) --- ***
Nigel McGuinness vs. Silas Young --- **
Human Tornado vs. Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards (Triple Threat Match) --- **1/2
Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries (30 Minute Ironman Match) --- ***
The Briscoes vs. Evans/Ruckus vs. Whitmer/Albright vs. Black/Jacobs (Tag Team Scramble Match) --- ***1/4


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Quick review of Glory By Honor VI Night 1:

Kevin Steen & El Generico v BJ Whitmer& Brent Albright **3/4
Claudio Castagnoli v Hallowicked **
Davey Richards v Delirious *3/4 (I really don't care about Delirious whatsoever)
The Briscoes v Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero ***1/2
Vulture Squad v Age of the Fall ***1/4 (LOVED this, just wish it got maybe 5 more minutes)
---Post match insnity was awesome btw---
Bryan Danielson v Austin Aries ****1/4 
Nigel McGuinness v Chris Hero ***
Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA v Maomuchi Marufuji & Takeshi Morishima ****

Overall: 8/10


----------



## watts63

*ROH Night of Grudges*

*Losing Stable Must Split Up*
Christopher Daniels, Dan Maff & Donovan Morgan vs. Samoa Joe, Michael Shane & CW Anderson ***3/4

*ROH #1 Contender's Trophy*
AJ Styles vs. Paul London ****1/4

The SAT vs. Mikey Whipwreck & Dixie DUD (Not Interested)

Prince Nana vs. Diablo Santiago *1/2

*No Disqualification*
CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & BJ Whitmer ***1/4-***1/2

*Four Corner Survival*
Homicide vs. Justin Credible vs. Chris Sabin vs. John Walters ***1/4

Matt Stryker vs. Chance Beckett **3/4

Carnage Crew vs. Christopher St. Connection **1/4​


----------



## PowerPlay

*ROH Manhattan Mayhem*

Match 1: Jigsaw/Mike Quackenbush vs Matt Cross/Erick Stevens
Nice wrestling confrontations to begin, nice abilities by all 4 men. After Jigsaw got beatdown by Stevens and Cross, he got the hot tag to Quack and then the pace really picked up. Some great team moves and really believable nearfalls and a great ending sequence. No botched spots and it was a really nice opener to get the crowd hot.
MATCH RATING: ***1/2

Match 2: Jimmy Jacobs vs Micth Franklin
Jacbos is back in ROH and he faces the rookie Mitch Franklin. Nice short match to get Jacobs back on track. Some good moves by Micth Franklin, maybe forced a bit sometimes but good wrestling anyway by Franklin. Jacobs wins via submission.
MATCH RATING: **

Match 3: BJ Whitmer/Brent Albright/Adam Pearce vs Delirious/Nigel McGuiness/Pelle Primeau
The match starts with The Hangman 3 keeping Delirious away from his partners, it’s the slow part of the match and it’s good to build the part where Delirious tags in McGuiness. He does lots of Lariats and the action is just non-stop for 4-5 minutes and the match finishes when Whitmer does an impressive sit out Tombstone Piledriver on Primeau for the pin. The Hangman 3 team beats down Primeau after the match until Nigel comes in the ring and makes the save.
MATCH RATING: ***1/4

Match 4: Davey Richards vs PAC
Great match between those two. It started slow with mat wrestling but the pace picked up with non-stop action after that mat wrestling bout. Some nice high flying moves by PAC. It was a nice mix of styles between the aggressive style of Davey and high flying style of PAC. They build a nice finish and it was a really nice ending sequence where both man got close nearfalls until Davey makes PAC tap out with the Kamura.
MATCH RATING: ***3/4

Match 5: Jack Evans vs Roderick Strong vs Austin Aires
What an awesome contest. An epic triple threat and what else can you expect from 3 guys with so much ring talent. There was really innovative stuff done and it wasn’t too much forced to be a glorified spotfest, an amazing athletic contest. There The nearfalls were really well done and the ending saw every member of the match get help from his team and finally Aires winning with help from the resilience. It was really good to set up the “tag team war” in ROH.
MATCH RATING: ****1/4

Match 6: Ruckus vs Eddie Edwards
Nice debut for Ruckus, he showed really acrobatic offence. Not a bad match.
MATCH RATING: **1/4

Match 7: Claudio Castignoli vs Chris Hero
This match had been built for a while with Hero and Castignoli being tag partners before. Hero does his usual cocky stuff and that’s just an awesome gimmick. This match is really intense and we feel that both men hate each other. It wasn’t the best wrestling contest, but it was a good wrestling match with both man hitting their signature moves and Claudio winning with the Ricola Bomb.
MATCH RATING: ***

Match 8: Bryan Danielson vs Tekashi Morashima
ROH World Title
An absolute classic. The match is absolutely fantastic, great psychology from Bryan Danielson to go at Morashima’s leg during the match. Danielson comes in the match with that strategy but then, there’s the injury to his eye that puts this match on another level. Danielson tried to fight from this injury as much as he could and it gave the match more emotion than it already had. The crowd atmosphere was just amazing. Morashima targeted the injured eye making him look like a real monster. This epic battle was really stiff and looked like those two guys wanted to kill each other. Morashima finally won with the backdrop driver after many close nearfalls. My favourite match of 2007
MATCH RATING: *****

Match 9: The Briscoes vs Kevin Steen/El Generico
2 out of 3 falls for the ROH Tag Team Championship
Great tag team battle. The Briscoes are probably the best team in the world and they showed it again in this match. They have great chemistry with Generico and Steen. It started really hot with until it started in the ring where it slowed a bit and looked more like a “traditional” tag team match. Good tag team work by both teams. The first fall came after a great series of moves by the Briscoes on Generico and Steen. Jay pinned Generico after a big frog splash. I didn’t like the fact though that Jay looked totally fresh after taking a real beating a minute earlier from Steenerico. But the first fall wasn’t a great match but it was good.

The second fall was awesome. Non stop action to build a big finish. Again there was a little “no sell” by Mark Briscoe but it was better placed than Jay in the first fall. Every team hit every move they could but it’s again a combination of moves by the Briscoes that got them the win. Great action and saves by all 4 men. I think they could have done the same finish by giving Kevin Steen and El Generico a fall and it would have been better but awesome match overall.
MATCH RATING: ****1/2

Final Review: Awesome show. The Danielson-Morashima is the highlight of the card but there was other fine one on one matches and awesome tag team contests. ROH proves again why they are the best WRESTLING company in the world.


----------



## Killswitch

[QUOTE='Switch]I've seen a few ROH matches, and every match I watch the matches are exciting and really entertaining, but I really want to get into ROH more, so can someone recommend some good matches/shows to watch to get me started?[/QUOTE]

Any recommendations?


----------



## Blasko

Killswitch said:


> Any recommendations?


 Manhattan Mayhem II is a good way to start off on recent ROH.

Better then Our Best is a great show. 

FYF:Finale is another one worth checking up.


----------



## StraightEdge

Killswitch said:


> Any recommendations?


-Fifth Year Festival; Finale
-4th Anniversary Show
-Glory By Honor V Night Two
-Vendetta
-Manhattan Mayhem
-Supercard of Honor

-Joe Vs Punk II (@ "Joe Vs Punk II")
-6 Man Dragon Gate Match (@ "Supercard of Honor)
-Samoa Joe Vs Kenta Kobashi (@ "Joe Vs Kobashi)
-American Dragon Vs Nigel McGuinness (@ "Unified")
-American Dragon Vs KENTA (@ "Glory By Honor V Night Two")
-Low Ki Vs KENTA (@ "Final Battle 2005")
-American Dragon Vs Roderick Strong (@ "Vendetta", And "Supercard of Honor")
-Jay Briscoe Vs Mark Briscoe (@ "FYF: Finale")


----------



## Killswitch

Thanks guys; I'll be sure to check out some of those shows and matches.


----------



## Tom Ormo

FYF: Finale is a great show, I bought it recently.


----------



## Spartanlax

Jake, the tag title match was really good, but I guess it didn't come off as well on tape. The build to the spots was nothing special, definitely more gradual then you'd expect from the Briscoes, but the spots themselves were different and the match followed a 'regular' tag formula without the usual Briscoes overkill which was really neat. Lack of selling in some areas, as well as a dead crowd for the first 3/4 of the match (understandable) brought it down. I didn't watch with too keen of an eye so I can't exactly point out why it was really good 'but not great', ya know? 

Most of the live ratings were like **** for every match on the card though, and that definitely isn't the case.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

The live ratings I read had the last 2 matches at ****1/2 with every other match at or around ****. Like every single match. If that were the case then this would have been like, what, best show ever? How was Jack/Necro btw if you've seen it?


----------



## Spartanlax

It would have been best wrestling show in the history of ever. EVER. But, it's not. I posted a rating for Evans/Necro a few posts ago, gave it ***, could bump to ***1/4 or lower to **3/4 at any time. It was good and entertaining, but it was just a messy brawl with some cool spots, and the random interference at the end brought it down (think of a smaller scale version of Aries/Strong/Evans from MMII when I say that).

BTW, just got Ciberntico & Robin today, watched Olsens/C&C immediately...wow, awesome tag match with surprisingly good long-term selling from Cheech. This was incredible action from start to finish and I always heard the hype for the Olsens...well, they lived up to it here. Definitely ****, maybe a tad higher as I keep watching it and finding new awesome things.


----------



## Ste

Tom Ormo said:


> FYF: Finale is a great show, I bought it recently.


How do you know that, you haven't watched it yet 

You gave me it before you'd watched it.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Spartanlax said:


> It would have been best wrestling show in the history of ever. EVER. But, it's not. I posted a rating for Evans/Necro a few posts ago, gave it ***, could bump to ***1/4 or lower to **3/4 at any time. It was good and entertaining, but it was just a messy brawl with some cool spots, and the random interference at the end brought it down (think of a smaller scale version of Aries/Strong/Evans from MMII when I say that).
> 
> BTW, just got Ciberntico & Robin today, watched Olsens/C&C immediately...wow, awesome tag match with surprisingly good long-term selling from Cheech. This was incredible action from start to finish and I always heard the hype for the Olsens...well, they lived up to it here. Definitely ****, maybe a tad higher as I keep watching it and finding new awesome things.


I was surprised by how awesome that match was when I first saw it, that match really made me a fan of the Olsen Twins.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Do or Die*

*ROH World Championship*
Samoa Joe (c) vs. Homicide ****

Backseat Boyz vs. Jody Fleisch & Slim J *1/2

*Four Corner Survival*
Frankie Kazarian vs. CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Rave ***1/2 (Great Segment After The Match By Punk & Daniels)

John Walters vs. Andy Anderson 3/4*

**Sigh* Tag Team Scramble Match*
CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Carnage Crew vs. Izzy & Dixie vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ***

Matt Stryker vs. Tom Carter ***1/2

Iceberg vs. Oman Turtoga DUD (Not Interested)

Tony Mamaluke vs. Jason Cross ***-***1/4

Dan Maff vs. BJ Whitmer ***

*Great Promo By CM Punk*​


----------



## Spartanlax

Watts, did you win the lottery or something?!


----------



## T-C

Watts, where do you get the time?


----------



## -Mystery-

I wish I had the time to finish the year of 2003. I made it to Wrath of the Racket during the summer then gradually had less and less time to watch.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I've been wondering the same thing; you've posted like 3 reviews a day for the last week and a half(ish). Must be the lottery. 

Anyway, just watched a Dragon Gate PPV from February 2005 earlier, and since it happens to be one of my favourite shows from the company, I figured I'll post a review. This is a lot more detailed than I'd usually have them, but fuck it since I made this a couple months ago anyway:

*Dragon Gate PPV – 2/23/05*​
The show opens with the Open the Brave Gate Title (82 kg and under, I think) Tournament drawing, which will take place at the next PPV. I’ll just skip to the results of the drawing and tell you the first round matches:

YOSSINO v K-Ness
Daniel Mishima v Genki Horiguchi
Naruki Doi v Super Shisa
Naoki Tanisaki v a mystery entrant which turns out to be… PSYCHO, from K-Dojo

All that will take place at the next PPV anyway so I’ll leave it at that and get on with this show.

Wait… Milano Collection AT comes out and tells the crowd that he’s too injured to defend the Open the Triangle Gate Titles and tonight’s main event between Blood Generation and Final M2K will be for the interim OTG titles (I don’t actually know if Milano is legit injured or if this is a work, but either way, I’m almost certain that this is his last appearance in Dragon Gate). His fellow stable members, Anthony W. Mori and YOSSINO come out to the ring (to some Britney Spears song, by the way) and they give up the titles.

And after all that…

*Match 1: Don Fuji v Kenichiro Arai​*This was a pretty decent match in ring wise, but it was definitely a set up to the big main event Blood/M2K tag later on. Fuji does his usual power stuff here which is just fine and Arai seems to work well with him overall. The finish, while anti-climactic for some (I thought it was fine) makes a lot of sense considering the rest of the match seemed like it was building towards a gang fight between the 2 factions (all the action outside the ring suggested that as well) and that’s what we got after the match. While short, this was a nice way to open the PPV and set up the main event like it was supposed to. ***1/2*

*Match 2: Naoki Tanisaki v Stalker Ichikawa v Michael Iwasa​*This was weird! First of all, the triple threat match was thrown out the window when Tanisaki, who seemed pissed off at being in the match, makes Stalker tap out to a rear naked choke after about 10 seconds. He wins the match, obviously. Instead of ending it there however, both Iwasa and Stalker decide to have a one-on-one singles match. The match that follows is pretty much a comedy match, with Stalker doing his stuff and Iwasa doing, well, his. One spot I found pretty funny was when Stalker went for an Asai moonsault, but slipped and landed on the ring apron. I’m sure it was intentional, but since its Stalker, it looks accidental (he can do that really well). One man wins with a tickle hold (?!) and that’s that. Decent comedy match where both guys get to show that they can actually wrestle. ****

*Match 3: Magnum TOKYO, Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi v Anthony W. Mori, YOSSINO & Super Shisa​*Damn, this was pure fun right here, resulting in a great 6 man. Everyone was just “on”! Genki draws a great crowd reaction every time and his ‘H-A-G-E’ chant is damn near famous. YOSSINO is so fast it’s unreal and his interactions with Genki in this are great, from flicking his long hair at the balding Horiguchi to each man pulling the other’s hair at points just to piss each other off. Dragon Kid is great with the spots, doing a beautiful headscissors on YOSSINO, but instead of taking him over, he transfers his entire body onto Shisa and headscissors him to the floor. Magnum and Mori are great in their fan favourite and underdog babyface roles respectively and Shisa is impressive in what he does, as always (sorry, Shisa, that’s the only compliment I can think of giving you right now). Overall, the match is super fast paced, but after reading the review Kevin Wilson gave this a while ago, I couldn’t agree more about the finish being slightly out of place due to it taking such a long time, whereas the match, and finishing stretch in particular, had been building to a sudden, fast pinfall. It doesn’t bother me too much though because, like I said, the rest of the match was great. ****1/2 * 

*Match 4: Ryo Saito v Daniel Mishima​*This was OK, and a pleasant change to see Mishima in a serious match for a change, leading up to the OBG title tournament, but I’d have preferred Ryo to have gone against someone a little closer to his level. Not really much else to say about this other than it was Daniel Mishima’s first serious singles match I saw, and I hope he can produce something better in the tournament the next month. ****

*Match 5: Interim Open the Triangle Gate Title match – CIMA, Naruki Doi & Takagi Shingo (Blood Generation) v Masaaki Mochizuki, Susumu Yokosuka & K-Ness (Final M2K)​*Here’s the big one, folks. All the brawling and feuding between the 2 factions over the last 2 months made this one match I did not want to miss… and it definitely didn’t disappoint. The participants in the match change slightly however due to the fact that K-Ness had a badly injured shoulder so they came up with the idea of Blood completely destroying it, forcing Kenichiro Arai to take his place or Blood will be given the titles by forfeit. And with that out of the way, let’s get to the match itself. The match starts as a complete brawl with K-Ness being “injured further” by CIMA and Doi so the ref just throws the match out the window. Arai then suggests he continue in K-Ness’s place (hopefully explaining what I said above) and away we go again. 

Instead of doing any play-by-play, I’ll just sum it up in one word – awesome! I really love this match for lots of reasons; one of them is Naruki Doi. He is a freakin’ star in this, and it’s not because of any great offence he comes out with, in fact, he has the least amount of offence in the entire match, but he takes a sweet, believable beating from Final M2K, and Mochizuki in particular (the crowd LOVE it when he drills Doi with his trademark kicks) and he plays the cocky heel to perfection. But the best reason of all is… *he gets the shit kicked out of him all match by Mochizuki and he PINS Mochizuki for the win by hitting 2 moves after CIMA and Shingo take him out*. Susumu is another gem in this as he, much like Doi, takes a huge beating; only he has the crowd cheering for him to get up and fight back, rather than wanting him to get up so he can get knocked back down again. The finishing stretch is one of my favourites in a Dragon Gate multi-man tag match; the near-falls, the big-time moves, the finishers – it’s got everything and the crowd eat it all up. I could probably go on, but I’m trying to keep this _relatively_ short so I’ll stop and just tell you that this is an absolutely stellar 6 man and the perfect way for a championship(s) to be contended. *****1/4*

*Final Verdict:* There are only 5 matches on this PPV, but it’s far from lacking in action. The opener does it’s job in setting up the main event; the 3 way (well, not exactly since Tanisaki plays a very miniscule part) is a decent representation of what Stalker and Michael Iwasa, 2 comedy wrestlers, can actually do; the Do Fixer v Italian Connection/Shisa match is very fun and well worth checking out; the Ryo v Mishima match is slightly disappointing, but that’s probably only me because I wanted to see Ryo wrestle someone better; and the main event titles match is superb. Plus, there’s also extended highlights from a match back in Toryumon (about 10 minutes of a 20 minute match) which is also very good. Overall then, I’d say this was a really good PPV that’s well worth a look. *7/10*


----------



## watts63

T-C said:


> Watts, where do you get the time?


Waiting for the next semester so I can finally get back in college.


----------



## Platt

Update on Shimmer Original/Retail releases



> I know many of you like to stay informed about which of the titles in the SHIMMER DVD series are on the verge of selling out of the original run. As most of you know, once we sell out of the original run of each DVD title, we then move over to Big Vision Entertainment's versions edited for retail distribution (with entrances removed to take out the music for retail).
> 
> ROH has completely sold through all of the original versions of Volumes 1, 2, and 5. They are down to the last 50 copies of Vols. 3, 4, and 6. Once each title sells through those remaining units, the only versions of those releases which will be available will be the Big Vision Entertainment versions.
> 
> ROH is now on its last cases of Vols. 7, 8, and 9 as well. If you don't already have copies of those SHIMMER DVD titles, and would like to make sure you have the original release in your collection, this is your advance notice that they won't be around for very much longer.
> 
> Big Vision Entertainment has finished the retail version of Vol. 6, which is currently available on their web site, and will be hitting Amazon.com, BestBuy.com, and assorted retailers at some point during the next few weeks. Next up after that is the first release in a "Best of SHIMMER" series, which will include distribution internationally (particularly in the UK). After that, probably during mid to late summer, we will release Vol. 7 in retail.
> 
> Keep in mind that once ROH sells out of their stock of the original versions of each of these titles that they are down to the last cases of... they won't be available until Big Vision releases them in retail. That means there's a chance some of our titles will be "sold out" for a period of time... so act now if you need any of them.


----------



## T-C

watts63 said:


> Waiting for the next semester so I can finally get back in college.


I love that time.


----------



## Platt

Just received a replacement disc ROH have owed me since November the idiots sent it to Canada :lmao


----------



## The Franchise13

*Help with DVD choices*

First, let me introduce myself... My name is Daniel, an im at work right now.  I found this forum, and I think this is great forum.

Now I know that this has been sort of posted before in the other DVD threads, but my question is a little different. I love ROH, because I love wrestling. Eventhough sports entertainment is fun, watching a pure wrestling battle beats anything in the world.

I have a few ROH dvd's. The names of them, I cant remember, because once again, I'm at work. But i want to expand my ROH dvd collection and I would really appreciate your help.

Can you please post your guy's top 10 ROH DVD's of all time?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Platt said:


> Just received a replacement disc ROH have owed me since November the idiots sent it to Canada :lmao


How the hell did that happen? lol


----------



## Sephiroth

The Franchise13 said:


> First, let me introduce myself... My name is Daniel, an im at work right now. I found this forum, and I think this is great forum.
> 
> Now I know that this has been sort of posted before in the other DVD threads, but my question is a little different. I love ROH, because I love wrestling. Eventhough sports entertainment is fun, watching a pure wrestling battle beats anything in the world.
> 
> I have a few ROH dvd's. The names of them, I cant remember, because once again, I'm at work. But i want to expand my ROH dvd collection and I would really appreciate your help.
> 
> Can you please post your guy's top 10 ROH DVD's of all time?


Top 10 of all time is a little hard for me to pick.

Anything from 05 and on is a GREAT starting place for new fans since a lot of the wrestlers from there will be recognizeable for fans of WWE or TNA and a lot of great stuff happened from 05-07 that still have repercussions today and whatnot. Plus getting into it then is a lot easier since the quality seemed to have gone up a step from 02-04 (even though 04 still has some great shows and must see stuff). Also the "Summer of Punk," Embassy/GeNext feud, Aries & Strong title reign, Danielson's title reign, and CZW/ROH war are stuff no fan of ROH should miss.

*Bold = Ten Best of the Year
*Underline = Best Show of the Year

05 - *Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2*, *Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3*, *Manhatten Mayhem*, *Final Showdown*, *Nowhere To Run*, *Death Before Dishonor III*, Escape from New York, Redemption, *Punk: The Final Chapter*, *Joe vs. Kobashi*, Unforgettable, This Means War, *Vendetta*, Steel Cage Warfare, *Final Battle 05*

06 - Tag Wars 06, Dissension, Fourth Year Anniversary, *Dragon Gate Challenge*, *Supercard of Honor*, *Better Than Our Best*, 100th Show, Weekend of Champions: Night 2, *Ring of Homicide*, Destiny, In Your Face, *Death Before Dishonor IV*, War of the Wire 2, Fight of the Century, *Unified*, *Anarchy in the UK*, Glory By Honor V: Night 1, *Glory by Honor V: Night 2*, *Honor Reclaims Boston*, Chicago Spectacular: Night 2, *Final Battle 06*

07 - FYF: NYC, FYF: Chicago, *FYF: Liverpool*, *FYF: Finale*, All Star Extravaganza III, *Supercard of Honor 2*, *Fighting Spirit*, *Good Times, Great Memories*, A Fight At The Roxbury, Domination, Live in Tokyo, Race to the Top Tournament: Night 2, *Death Before Dishonor V: Night 1*, *Death Before Dishonor V: Night 2*, *Manhatten Mayhem 2*, Honor Nation, *Glory By Honor VI: Night 1*, *Glory by Honor VI: Night 2*

*Excluded PPVs*


----------



## The Franchise13

thank you Sephiroth. That list will be quite handy. I really appreciate it. However, what I would really like is your top 10 dvd of ROH. The top 10 that you would run up to your mom, slap her, and tell her, "mom you have to watch this!" I would really appreciate if a few people post there top ten, so i could have different points of views.

And one again, Thank you Sephiroth for the 3 year list!


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Reckless Abandon*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Seth Skyfire - **1/4

*Falls Count Anywhere*
Delirious vs. Adam Pearce - **3/4

Chris Hero vs. Jigsaw - ***
*
Relaxed Rules*
Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/4 (Still hate that Necro tapped out but it makes more sense now)

Nigel McGuinness vs. Silas Young - ** (I honestly wanted to see Del Rey vs. McGuiness)

Davey Richards vs. Human Tornado vs. Erick Stevens - **1/2

*30 Minute Iron Man Match*
Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries - ***

*Tag Team Scramble*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jack Evans & Ruckus vs. BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright vs. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs - ***

*Overall - Worst ROH show in a long time*​


----------



## watts63

Benjo™ said:


> Nigel McGuinness vs. Silas Young - ** (I honestly wanted to see Del Rey vs. McGuiness)[/CENTER]


Del Rey vs. McGuinness would have saved that show. Bad move Gabe, bad move.


----------



## -Mystery-

THE BIG 10 SALE

Over 100 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale, General Admission tickets to live events in February and March for $10 each, plus save 10% off your next order. 

You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each: 

-The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
-Road to the Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will battle for the ROH Title)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson) 
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino) 

-One Year Anniversary 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles with the winner get a shot at the ROH Title, Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Steve Corino vs. Homicide) 
-Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven, Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. The Amazing Red & AJ Styles ROH Tag Team Title Match)
-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch) 
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy) 
-Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)

-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk) 
-World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
-Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana) 
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls) 
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley) 
-All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide, Austin Aries vs. Low Ki)
-Final Battle 2004 12/26/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)

-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense) 
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament) 
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky) 
-Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match) 
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
-Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
-Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05 (Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana Pure Title Match; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
-The Homecoming 7/23/05 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave Street Fight)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Punk: The Final Chapter 8/13/05 (CM Punk's ROH farewell vs. Colt Cabana; Matt Hardy vs. Roderick Strong; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki & Homicide)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave & Abyss; Daniels vs. Joe vs. Cabana vs. Homicide)

-Hell Freezes Over 1/14/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. BJ Whitmer, AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal)
-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Aries & Strong vs. Danielson & Lethal for the ROH Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki; Trios Tournament 2006)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Best in the World 3/25/06 (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans; Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Death Before Dishonor IV 7/15/06 (ROH vs. CZW Cage of Death; Bryan Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt ROH World Title Match)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title 2/3 Falls Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match; Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Glory By Honor V Night 1 9/15/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Samoa Joe vs. Roderick Strong; Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards; Christopher Daniels vs. Nigel McGuinness)
-Glory By Honor V Night 2 9/16/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA ROH World Title Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness GHC Title Match; Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli for the Tag Titles)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06- (KENTA & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe, Homicide, & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)

-Fifth Year Festival: Philly 2/17/07 (Homicide vs. Takeshi Morishima ROH World Title Match; Briscoes vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen; Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Jack Evans & Shingo Tag Title Match)
-Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
-Fifth Year Festival: Chicago 2/24/07 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs Windy City Death Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. The Briscoes Tag Title Match; Austin Aries & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards

-Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
-Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger 
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open 
-Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite 
-Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories 
-Bloodlust Vol. 1- ROH’s Bloodiest Matches 
-Best of The Briscoe Brothers- Tag Team Excellence 
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable 
-Do or Die II & III 
-Do or Die IV 

-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe & CM Punk
-Straight Shootin' with Konnan
-Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino
-Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm
-Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
-Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
-Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
-Secrets of the Ring with Dusty Rhodes
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
-Straight Shootin' with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
-Straight Shootin' with 2 Cold Scorpio
-Straight Shootin' with Kamala
-Straight Shootin' with Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe 
-Straight Shootin' with Jushin Liger

General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:

-Deer Park, NY 2/22/08 (special reserved seating ticket)
-Philadelphia, PA 3/16/08 (new date, special Sunday PPV taping at 5pm)
-Orlando, FL 3/28/08
-Orlando, FL 3/29/08

Sale prices are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders thru Friday, February 15th at 9am EST!!! Sale prices are not valid on any previously placed orders.

SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!

This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 2/15 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## T-C

Is this the greatest photo of all time?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Awesome! Where'd you find that? And btw, T-C, is the photo in you're sig from the Misawa/Ogawa v Maru/KENTA match that happened in '04 (4/25, I think)? Just curious because I watched that match yesterday and remember a spot like that at the begining.

EDIT: Forget the first question, just found that particular goldmine. Now only if I knew how to make my sig. bigger..


----------



## watts63

*ROH Wrestlerave '03*

*Fight Without Honor*
Trent Acid vs. Homicide ***1/2-***3/4 (After The Match, Special K Destroyed Backseat Boyz & Turned The Arena Into A Club With Colt Cabana Joining Them LOL)

*NWA World Heavyweight Championship*
AJ Styles (c) vs. Chris Sabin ***1/4 (LOL At AJ Styles Coming Out To Ric Flair's Theme Song)

*No Disqualification*
CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels ***1/4-***1/2

*Four Corner Survival*
BJ Whitmer vs. Tony Mamaluke vs. Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***1/4-***1/2

*ROH World Championship*
Samoa Joe (c) vs. Dan Maff ***1/2

Justin Credible, Loc & Devito vs. Deranged, Dixie & Izzy **1/2

*Tap Out Match*
Matt Stryker vs. Chad Collyer ***1/2

Alexis Laree vs. Sumie Sasai **1/4

Prince Nana & Jimmy Jact Cash vs. Dunn & Marcos **1/4

*One Of My Favorite Promos of All-Time By CM Punk*​


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Unscripted III*

Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black - ***1/2

Lacey vs. Sara Del Rey - ***

*Six Man Mayhem*
Trik Davis vs. Danny Daniels vs. Dingo vs. Silas Young vs. Seth Skyfire vs. Dan Lawrence - **1/2
*(D-I-N-G-O!!!!!!)*

*Two Out of Three Falls*
Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2

Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn vs. Alex Payne & Ernie Osiris - 1/4*

Brent Albright vs. Jigsaw - **3/4

*No Disqualification Match*
BJ Whitmer vs. Delirious - ***

Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ****-****1/4
*(Great Match)*

The Briscoes & Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards and Rocky Romero - ***3/4

*Overall - Not too bad of a show, 3 good matches with CC/Hero, Black/Aries and NRC/Briscoes & Stevens and a great match in Danielson vs. Jacobs.*​


> One Of My Favorite Promos of All-Time By CM Punk


Ah the Wrestlerave promo, indeed that promo is awesome.


----------



## Blasko

SAMURAI WARRIOR HANSEN~!


----------



## Spartanlax

Is that Brody and Hansen?!


----------



## .Skittles.

Anyone happened to have watched the 2 episodes of Real Quality Wrestling that they have put up for download on thier site, havnt seen much of them and want to know if its worth downloading.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Spartanlax said:


> Is that Brody and Hansen?!



The most violent tag team of all time. Oh yes, it is them.


----------



## Sephiroth

i could definitely see Brody walking around Tokyo with that outfit and sword


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Final Battle 2007*

Jigsaw and Ruckus vs. Matt Cross and Bobby Fish - **1/2

Larry Sweeney vs. Claudio Castagnoli - DUD
*(Well maybe * thanks to Claudio's selling and the fact it's Sweeney)*

*NO DQ*
Necro Butcher vs. Jack Evans - ***1/4
*(Booty Vulture = Smokes: Oh My Gawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwd)*

Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2-***3/4
*(LOL at Davey flying into the 3rd row)*

*Tables Are Legal*
Adam Pearce, BJ Whitmer and Brent Albright vs. Delirious, Kevin Steen and El Generico - **3/4
*(No more BJ Kennedy )*

Rocky Romero vs. Ernie Osiris - 1/2*

*FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Roderick Strong(C) vs. Erick Stevens - ***3/4-****
*(Let the Choo Choo era begin)*
*
Four Way Elimination Match*
Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero - ****-****1/4
*(Everything about this was greatness, Dempsey in a Morishima shirt trying to do a cartwheel/Aries vs. Danielson exchange/Chris being awesome while Danielson and Aries kill Morishima = Best spot ever)*
*
ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black - ****1/4-****1/2
*(Some incredible spots in this one, plus it's great to finally see The Briscoes lose the belts)*

*Overall - The show is decent up until Strong vs. Stevens which is when it really begins to pick up, also Hero was even more awesome then he was at SOTF.
*​


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

FB looks pretty good then. Last 3 matches and Maru/Davey are what were most appealing to me so it shouldn't disappoint.


----------



## McQueen

T-C said:


> Is this the greatest photo of all time?


If only I had a time machine I'd go back and tell them to unleash those samurai swords upon the whole island of those dirty Puerto Ricans. And yeah greatest pic ever.

Brody (R.I.P.) > Puerto Rico


----------



## watts63

*FIP In Full Force '07*

*FIP Heavyweight Championship; Two Out of Three Falls*
Roderick Strong (c) vs. Davey Richards ***1/4-***1/2 (Disappointing Compared To Their I Quit Match)

*Florida Heritage Title Tournament Qualifier*
Colt Cabana vs. Larry Sweeney ***1/4

*Florida Heritage Title Tournament Qualifier*
Erick Stevens vs. Gran Akuma ***1/2

*FIP Tag Team Championship*
Jay & Mark Briscoe (c) vs. Necro Butcher & Mad Man Pondo ***1/2-***3/4

Sean Waltman vs. Chasyn Rance *1/4

*Loser Leaves Town For 90 Days*
Claudio Castagnoli & Sal Rinauro vs. Black Market **3/4

*Florida Heritage Title Tournament Qualifier*
SHINGO vs. Jigsaw ***

Seth Delay vs. Hallowicked **1/4​
------------------------------

*FIP Hot Summer Nights Night One*

*Melbourne Street Fight*
Steve Madison, Seth Delay & Heartbreak Express vs. Chasyn Rance, Kenny King, Mad Man Pondo & Ricky Vega **3/4

*FIP World Heavyweight Championship; Falls Count Anywhere*
Roderick Strong (c) vs. Jimmy Rave ***1/4

*FIP Florida Heritage Championship*
Erick Stevens (c) vs. Damien Wayne ***1/4

Sal Rinauro & Jason Blade vs. Jake & Dave Crist ***1/4

Hallowicked vs. Jigsaw ***1/4

*Four Corner Survival*
Sara Del Rey vs. Lacey vs. Allison Danger vs. Daizee Haze ***-***1/4

Eddie Kingston vs. Gran Akuma **1/4

Larry Sweeney vs. Rex Sterling **1/2-**3/4​


----------



## vivalabrave

NOAH FIRST NAVIGATION 08 (01.20.08) 
Yone/Ota vs. Ishimori/Ito --- **3/4
Kawabata/Shiga vs. Izumida/Momota --- ½*
Sano/Kanemaru vs. Honda/Kikuchi --- **
Williams/Ogawa/Inoue vs. Smith/Romero/Richards --- **3/4 (Somebody got a new haircut, and the barber showed NO REMORSE~!)
KENTA/Saito vs. Takayama/Aoki --- ***1/4
Kensuke Sasaki vs. Shuhei Taniguchi --- **1/4
Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki (ROH World Title) --- ****
Taue/Akiyama/Morishima vs. Misawa/Marufuji/Suzuki --- ***1/4

ROH Rising Above Preview:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofKX2fdql1E


----------



## watts63

*FIP Best of CM Punk Vol. 2: Rise of The New Dawn*

*FIP With Malice*
CM Punk vs. James Gibson ***3/4-****

*FIP Dangerous Intentions '05*
CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson ***3/4-****

*FIP New Dawn Rising*
CM Punk vs. Puma ***1/4-***1/2

*FIP Unfinished Business '05; Anything Goes Match*
CM Punk & Azrieal vs. Homicide & James Gibson ****

*FIP Unfinished Business '05*
Azrieal with CM Punk vs. James Gibson ***-***1/4

*FIP New Year's Classic '05*
CM Punk vs. Antonio Banks ***-***1/4

*Punk's Promos & Other Moments Like Homicide Putting Punk On The Bull Was Pure Greatness*​
----------------------------

*FIP Payback*

*Grudge Match*
CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana ****1/4 (Eat Your Heart Out ROH's 2/3 Falls Match)

*FIP Tag Team Championship*
Jimmy Rave & Fast Eddie (c) vs. Roderick Strong & Jerrelle Clark ***1/4

Samoa Joe vs. Azrieal ***-***1/4

Tony Mamaluke vs. Sal Rinauro vs. Jay Fury **1/2

Antonio Banks, Dunn & Marcos vs. Heartbreak Express & Don Juan **3/4

Spanky vs. Tony Kozina **1/2

Steve Madison vs. Kahagas 3/4*

Rainman vs. Jared Steel *1/4​


----------



## -Mystery-

My ROH order came in today! Here's what I got in my grab bags...

-Ballpark Brawl V
-Straight Shootin' with Blue Meanie
-FIP Heatstroke '06 - Night 1(Double )
-Best of Colt Cabana
-WXW Fight Club Burning - Night 2
-Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
-FIP In Full Force 2005
-Best of Rottweilers


----------



## watts63

*Best of CHIKARA*

Eddie Kingston vs. Larry Sweeney ***1/4-***1/2

Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****-****1/4

Darin Corbin & Ryan Cruz vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli ***1/2

Equinox, Angel de Fuego, Solider & Fire Ant vs. Crossbones, Rorschach, El Hijo Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr. ***1/4-***1/2 (Most Hardcore Ending Ever)

Jigsaw vs. Hallowicked ***1/2

Daizee Haze, Mickie Knuckles & Sumie Sakai vs. Allison Danger, Rain & Ranmaru ***1/4

Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Milano Collection AT & Skayde ****1/4

Chris Hero vs. Shane Storm ***3/4

Claudio Castagnoli, Gran Akuma & Icarus vs. Mike Quackenbush, Shane Storm & Jigsaw ***1/2-***3/4​


----------



## -Mystery-

I just watched the Tables Are Legal match from FB and I wanted to kill a child after watching it. Firstly, the tables legs kept breaking. You think Gabe would buy some good tables knowing he's gonna need them. Secondly, almost all the spots were someone getting pushed off the top rope through a table. Completely retarded. Thirdly, Albright picking a fight with a table and winning was awesome.


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> I just watched the Tables Are Legal match from FB and I wanted to kill a child after watching it. Firstly, the tables legs kept breaking. You think Gabe would buy some good tables knowing he's gonna need them. Secondly, almost all the spots were someone getting pushed off the top rope through a table. Completely retarded. Thirdly, Albright picking a fight with a table and winning was awesome.


It wouldn't be a Tables Match without Albright getting pissed off & breaking a table.

*ROH Back To Basics*

*#1 Contender's Match*
CM Punk & Spanky vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal ****-****1/4 (This is The One When Stevie Richards Owned CM Punk)

Rocky Romero vs. James Gibson ***1/2-***3/4

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
Dan Maff & BJ Whitmer (c) vs. Colt Cabana & Nigel McGuinness ***-***1/4

*Four Corner Survival*
Allison Danger vs. Cindy Rogers vs. Daizee Haze vs. Lacey **3/4

Homicide vs. Roderick Strong ***1/4-***1/2

*Winner Gets Special K Name*
Azrieal & Dixie vs. Deranged & Izzy ***1/4

Spanky vs. Jack Evans ***-***1/4

Dunn & Marcos vs. Alex Law & Ricky Landell DUD (Not Interested)

Colt Cabana vs. Delirious *1/4 (Not Entertaining)​


----------



## -Mystery-

It was hilarious. He just walked over to the table and freaking stomped on it and it broke it half. I marked.


----------



## Taroostyles

What are some of the best shows from the Big 10 sale?(Preferably 5 or so.)

Thinking about making an order and I don't own many ROH DVD's. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## -Mystery-

-Manhattan Mayhem
-Dragon Gate Challenge
-Glory By Honor V - Night 2
-Weekend of Champions - Night 2
-Best In The World

I feel these are the best shows for someone like yourself. A good bit of TNA talent along with ROH's best.


----------



## Taroostyles

-Mystery- said:


> -Manhattan Mayhem
> -Dragon Gate Challenge
> -Glory By Honor V - Night 2
> -Weekend of Champions - Night 2
> -Best In The World
> 
> I feel these are the best shows for someone like yourself. A good bit of TNA talent along with ROH's best.


Thanks. 

I don't really care if they feature TNA talent or not necessarily, I just want the best quality shows regardless of who's on them or not.


----------



## -Mystery-

Taroostyles said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I don't really care if they feature TNA talent or not necessarily, I just want the best
> quality shows regardless of who's on them or not.


Yeah, I understand. Manhattan Mayhem and Glory By Honor V - Night 2 are the two best shows apart of the sale. After that, any number of shows could make up the other 3. I chose the other 3 because they're really good shows which showcase guys like Styles, Shelley, Joe, and Daniels in really good matches so I figured you'd liked that.


----------



## Taroostyles

-Mystery- said:


> Yeah, I understand. Manhattan Mayhem and Glory By Honor V - Night 2 are the two best shows apart of the sale. After that, any number of shows could make up the other 3. I chose the other 3 because they're really good shows which showcase guys like Styles, Shelley, Joe, and Daniels in really good matches so I figured you'd liked that.


That's cool, I only own like 2 shows(which are both old as hell) so any good shows would probably help me ease into the product.

Your probably right, a mixture of familiar faces and some newer ones is probably a good way to learn the product.


----------



## Sephiroth

Taroostyles said:


> What are some of the best shows from the Big 10 sale?(Preferably 5 or so.)
> 
> Thinking about making an order and I don't own many ROH DVD's.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


*-Manhattan Mayhem *5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)

-*Dissension* 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)

-*Dragon Gate Challenge *3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)

-*Death Before Dishonor IV *7/15/06 (ROH vs. CZW Cage of Death; Bryan Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt ROH World Title Match)

-*Glory By Honor V Night 2* 9/16/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA ROH World Title Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness GHC Title Match; Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli for the Tag Titles)

these are the top 5 i think that newer fans would enjoy from the 10 Sale (they are also 5 of my favorites).


----------



## Taroostyles

Sephiroth said:


> *-Manhattan Mayhem *5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
> 
> -*Dissension* 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
> 
> -*Dragon Gate Challenge *3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
> 
> -*Death Before Dishonor IV *7/15/06 (ROH vs. CZW Cage of Death; Bryan Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt ROH World Title Match)
> 
> -*Glory By Honor V Night 2* 9/16/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA ROH World Title Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness GHC Title Match; Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli for the Tag Titles)
> 
> these are the top 5 i think that newer fans would enjoy from the 10 Sale (they are also 5 of my favorites).


Thanks.

You listed a few of the same ones as Mystery, so that will make things a little easier.


----------



## Sephiroth

don't know if anyone posted these yet, but the last ROH shows have been named.

Proving Ground- Boston, MA 1/11/08
Transform- Edison, NJ 1/12/08
Breakout- Dayton, OH 1/25/08
Without Remorse- Chicago Ridge, IL 1/26/08



Taroostyles said:


> Thanks.
> 
> You listed a few of the same ones as Mystery, so that will make things a little easier.


i honestly wouldn't go with his last two (Weekend of Champions: Night 2 and Best in the World). the former was pretty good, but there's better. the latter, i didn't really like that much besides the tag matches and Shelley/Daniels.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Transform- Edison, NJ 1/12/08

....

*shakes head*


----------



## Blasko

Sephiroth said:


> Proving Ground- Boston, MA 1/11/08
> Transform- Edison, NJ 1/12/08
> Breakout- Dayton, OH 1/25/08
> Without Remorse- Chicago Ridge, IL 1/26/08


 Talk about shitty names.


----------



## WillTheBloody

bmxmadb53 said:


> Transform- Edison, NJ 1/12/08
> 
> ....
> 
> *shakes head*


As long it has rediculous cover art and/or it can shapeshift into a bottle of Jack's pain meds, I'll take it.


----------



## boiledbunny

Just watch BOLA 2007 Night One. A quite fantastic collection of matches, with all of the ***1/2 at least. Even PAC Vs Jack Evans didn't stink the place apart. 2 abolute dingers were Shelley Vs Tyler Black and Castagnoli Vs Doug Williams.

If anyone is going to post the other 2 nights, please keep them spoiler free as I have no idea who else makes the final (I know who won it out  ). If the other 2 nights are even half as good as night one, they will be well worth it.


----------



## ROH

boiledbunny said:


> Just watch BOLA 2007 Night One. A quite fantastic collection of matches, with all of the ***1/2 at least. Even *PAC Vs Jack Evans *didn't stink the place apart. 2 abolute dingers were Shelley Vs Tyler Black and Castagnoli Vs Doug Williams.
> 
> If anyone is going to post the other 2 nights, please keep them spoiler free as I have no idea who else makes the final (I know who won it out  ). If the other 2 nights are even half as good as night one, they will be well worth it.


That was like, the best round 1 match (tied with Kid/Susumu IMO).


----------



## -Mystery-

Odd question but what did everyone think of Joe/KENTA/Danielson? I complete forgot the match happened until a few days ago and I'm going to watch it today after I finish watching FB. I remember the match being pretty good but I definitely need to watch it again. So, what did everyone else think of the match?


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> Odd question but what did everyone think of Joe/KENTA/Danielson? I complete forgot the match happened until a few days ago and I'm going to watch it today after I finish watching FB. I remember the match being pretty good but I definitely need to watch it again. So, what did everyone else think of the match?


Great hard-fought match (****). Would've been better if they were healthy & Joe slapping the shit out of KENTA was fucking awesome.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I'd say it's aroung the **** mark. It's one of those love/hate kind of matches; I've heard some people call it a clusterfuck while some people say it's ****1/2 material. I might have to rewatch it myself actually.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Sephiroth said:


> don't know if anyone posted these yet, but the last ROH shows have been named.
> 
> Proving Ground- Boston, MA 1/11/08
> Transform- Edison, NJ 1/12/08
> Breakout- Dayton, OH 1/25/08
> Without Remorse- Chicago Ridge, IL 1/26/08


.....What the fuck? Without Remorse? Transform? Jesus, who the hell made up those names for the shows?


----------



## -Mystery-

GenerationNeXt said:


> .....What the fuck? Without Remorse? Transform? Jesus, who the hell made up those names for the shows?


The people on the ROH boards.....I'm serious.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Mystery- said:


> The people on the ROH boards.....I'm serious.


I wouldn't be surprised.....that's why I left months ago lol


----------



## Spartanlax

They couldn't just call the show 'No Remorse'? Doesn't that sound better and make more sense because there's a faction NAMED No Remorse (Corps)?!

Can you imagine Davey Richards saying- "I'm gonna break your friggin neck...WITHOUT REMORSE!"


----------



## -Mystery-

GenerationNeXt said:


> I wouldn't be surprised.....that's why I left months ago lol


A lot of people wanted 'Team Work' for the Chicago show....I'm not joking.



Spartanlax said:


> They couldn't just call the show 'No Remorse'? Doesn't that sound better and make more sense because there's a faction NAMED No Remorse (Corps)?!
> 
> Can you imagine Davey Richards saying- "I'm gonna break your friggin neck...WITHOUT REMORSE!"


Maybe Gabe just learned how to use a thesaurus and wants to show off his new skills.

Gabe: "Hmmm...'No Remorse' sounds a bit plain. Too generic."

*Grabs thesaurus*

Gabe: "Aha! A synonym for "no" is "without". That sounds a lot better and more sophisticated! The Chicago show shall be named "Without Remorse"! I'm a genius! Hahaha!"


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^^ Lax that's exactly what I was thinking when I saw the title "Without Remorse" Why couldn't they just name it No Remorse? 

Yeah I was looking on the board and I saw that people wanted it to be called Team Work....seriously, WTF?


----------



## bmxmadb53

I would have named it Team Work before Without Remorse.


----------



## -Mystery-

bmxmadb53 said:


> I would have named it Team Work before Without Remorse.


That's because you're just a retarded as the ROH board members. 

:agree:


----------



## vivalabrave

I remember seeing someone call it Teamwork. I kinda rolled my eyes and went to the next handful of posts. Little did I know that dozens of people were saying "Teamwork" was a good name.

People at that board are crazy. WE R SO MUCH KEWLER THEN THEM! 

**extends hand for high-fi**


----------



## watts63

*ROH Midnight Express Reunion*

*ROH World Championship*
Samoa Joe (c) vs. Bryan Danielson ****1/2

*Elimination Grudge Match*
CM Punk, Ace Steel, Jimmy Jacobs & John Walters vs. Alex Shelley, Austin Aries, Roderick Strong & Jack Evans ** (Damn, Referee Hansen Fucking Sucks)

Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness ***1/2-***3/4

Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal ***1/2-***3/4 (LOL At Lethal's Mom Slapping Low Ki)

*Four Corner Survival*
BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Trent Acid vs. Josh Daniels **1/4-**1/2

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero (c) vs. Izzzy & Angeldust ***1/4 ("Yo Becky, Let Me Suck Your Titties!" LOL Smokes)

*Great Midnight Express Reunion Segment; Jack Evans Proves Once Again Why He is Immortal*​


----------



## Pablo Escobar

I just ordered some classics...These are 10 bucks now

Manhattan Mayhem
Death before Dishonor 4
Glory by Honor 5 night 2


I wanted to order Final Battle 07 and man up, but i think ill wait.


----------



## KingKicks

watts63 said:


> *ROH Tag Team Championship*
> Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero (c) vs. Izzzy & Angeldust ***1/4 ("*Yo Becky, Let Me Suck Your Titties!" LOL Smokes*)


I must see this!


----------



## MrPaiMei

Holy shit guys, you ALL need SHINGO/Hulk vs. Doi/Yoshino. Best overkill match EVER. Everyone just knows each other so well, and it's all so smooth. Plus, its for a title, so the overkill is forgivable. They hit everything, and it's just so awesome. The crowd is ridiculously into it, and everyone just goes all out, busting out everything in their arsenal to take it down. I loved this so much. At least ****1/4 for a rating, definately could be higher too. Best DG match since the 3-way trios match, IMO.


----------



## vivalabrave

Benjo™;5372732 said:


> I must see this!


Yeah I remember watching that match not that long ago, just quietly sitting there when all of a sudden, Smokes yells that and I almost lose it.

God bless you Julias Smokes.....


----------



## peep4life

bmxmadb53 said:


> I would have named it Team Work before Without Remorse.


They should have just named the show "Teamwork Without Remorse." This way both shitty names would be represented. It can't be that hard to come up with a clever name for a show, but Gabe is continuing to prove me wrong.


----------



## WillTheBloody

MrPaiMei said:


> Holy shit guys, you ALL need SHINGO/Hulk vs. Doi/Yoshino. Best overkill match EVER. Everyone just knows each other so well, and it's all so smooth. Plus, its for a title, so the overkill is forgivable. They hit everything, and it's just so awesome. The crowd is ridiculously into it, and everyone just goes all out, busting out everything in their arsenal to take it down. I loved this so much. At least ****1/4 for a rating, definately could be higher too. Best DG match since the 3-way trios match, IMO.


Really awesome...makes the Briscoes overkilling look like a couple of rookies chain wrestling. It was like eating really rich chocolate cake: I knew it'd be too much, but I kept on eating anywway. Then, I died...very happy.


----------



## -Mystery-

Where the hell can I find this Shingo/Hulk vs. Doi/Yoshino match?


----------



## Sephiroth

-Mystery- said:


> That's because you're just a retarded as the ROH board members.
> 
> :agree:


until you see the show, you don't know how awesome "Team Work" is and why it's worthy of being the show name .

that or "Sweep of the Year"....(i seriously hope that whole segment is an extra or something)


----------



## MrPaiMei

-Mystery- said:


> Where the hell can I find this Shingo/Hulk vs. Doi/Yoshino match?


Should be in the first page or two of Other Media.


----------



## -Mystery-

Thanks. I think I shall finish FB and watch Briscoes/DIFH while it downloads.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Death Before Dishonor*

*ROH World Championship; London's Last Match in ROH*
Samoa Joe (c) vs. Paul London **** (PLEASE COME BACK LONDON~!)

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
AJ Styles & The Amazing Red (c) vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ***1/2

*Dog Collar Match*
Raven vs. CM Punk **** (Punk's Promos & The Aftermath Was Awesome)

Jeff Hardy vs. Joey Matthews vs. Krazy K N/A (The Boos To Jeff Were Entertaining Enough)

*The Clusterfuck AKA Tag Team Scramble*
Backseat Boyz & The SAT vs. Mikey Whipwreck, Hydro, Angeldust, Dixie & Brian XL **3/4

*#1 Contender's Trophy Match*
Homicide vs. Dan Maff vs. Colt Cabana vs. BJ Whitmer ***3/4-**** (One of The Most Underrated 4CS Ever)

Doug Williams vs. Tom Carter ***1/4

Tony Mamaluke & John Walters vs. Outkast Killaz **1/4

*Hardcore Match*
Hernandez, Fast Eddie, Don Juan & Rudy Boy Gonzales vs. Carnage Crew ***1/2

Matt Stryker vs. Jimmy Rave **1/4-**1/2

Low Ki vs. Deranged **1/2 (Deranged Died That Night)

*Julius Smokes: "IT AIN'T NOTHING WORSE THAN A BITCH ASS ******~!"

LOL At Daniels Not Knowing That Xavier Returned After A Phone Call From Allison Danger & When it Was Time To Do His Promo, He Acted Like He Planned For Xavier To Come Back*​


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Final Battle 2007*
1. Ruckus & Jigsaw vs. Matt Cross & Bobby Fish - **1/4
2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Larry Sweeney - N/R
3. Necro Butcher vs. Jack Evans (NO DQ Match) - ***1/2	
4. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards - ***3/4
5. Adam Pearce, Brent Albright, & BJ Whitmer vs. Delirious, Kevin Steen, & El Generico (Tables Are Legal) - **1/2
6. Rocky Romero vs. Ernie Osiris - N/R
7. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match) - ****
8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero (#1 Contender's Four Way Elimination Match) - **** - ****1/4
9. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black (World Tag Team Title Match) - ****1/4 - ****1/2

Overall show rating - ***3/4 - ****

By the way, PaiMei, I'll have that list for you either tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Cool, thanks.

Watched some of FB, I have Jack vs. Necro at ***1/4-***1/2, The 4 way at ***3/4 and the main event at ****, maybe ****1/4. Crowd came off as dead to me, and really hurt it. I don't know if, after 3 times now, Gabe will FINALLY learn the singles main event should go on last in NYC.


----------



## -Mystery-

Yeah, the crowd did seem dead compared to previous NYC shows. 

Just finished up Shingo/Hulk vs. Doi/Yoshino and that match fucking ruled. Just tons of fun to watch and definitely the best Dragon Gate match since the 3-way trios match. I gave it ****1/4. However, ****1/2 isn't out of the question once I watch it again.


----------



## Sephiroth

PaiMei, sent you my list


----------



## MrPaiMei

Thanks bro. For those wondering, I posted a request for top 20 lists a while back, but there was no reason to respond so it quickly fell off the front page. I'm doing a MOTY Countdown for 2007, so feel free to send me your top 20 lists, but please, only if you have seen the numerous contenders from all companies.


----------



## Sephiroth

MrPaiMei said:


> Thanks bro. For those wondering, I posted a request for top 20 lists a while back, but there was no reason to respond so it quickly fell off the front page. I'm doing a MOTY Countdown for 2007, so feel free to send me your top 20 lists, but please, only if you have seen the numerous contenders from all companies.


...i honestly would have put that 3 team trios match from DG but i forgot what the teams were >_>


----------



## MrPaiMei

It was Doi/Yoshino/Kishiwada vs. Shingo/Hulk/Kong vs. DKid/Saito/Susumu. PM me an updated list please.


----------



## Spartanlax

I'm trying to compile my list now, it'll be to you by Tuesday most likely. And for those wondering; Cena/Umaga Last Man Standing is my MOTY. Oh yes, it's true.


----------



## vivalabrave

^^^^CONTROVERSIAL~!

Already sent you a list PaiMei, but cancel it for now, I didn't know when you wanted it and I've got some other stuff to watch before I make it official.

Should be in on Tuesday as well


----------



## MrPaiMei

No problemo. This is gonna be good stuff, I'm gonna countdown the top 25 with writeups, opinions, pics, etc. I may ask some of you to write something quick (paragrapgh or so) later about your favorite matches, but we'll get to that then.


----------



## Sephiroth

Spartanlax said:


> I'm trying to compile my list now, it'll be to you by Tuesday most likely. And for those wondering; Cena/Umaga Last Man Standing is my MOTY. Oh yes, it's true.


it's ok, i had Cena/Umaga as 7th.



MrPaiMei said:


> It was Doi/Yoshino/Kishiwada vs. Shingo/Hulk/Kong vs. DKid/Saito/Susumu. PM me an updated list please.


just put it at #20. goodbye HHH vs. Orton then.


----------



## The Franchise13

I have a few ROH dvd's. The names of them, I cant remember. But i want to expand my ROH dvd collection and I would really appreciate your help.

Can you please post your guy's top 10 ROH DVD's of all time? I would like different point of views from different people.


----------



## boiledbunny

Dude, just go back a few pages and see, this question has been asked over and over, and answered just as much.

Anyway, look at these

Manhatten Mayhem
Nowhere To Run
Supercard Of Honor I & II
FYF Finale
Good Times Great Memories
The Final Showdown


----------



## Spartanlax

Manhattan Mayhem
Better Than Our Best
Dragon Gate Challenge
Nowhere To Run
The Final Showdown
Good Times, Great Memories
Glory By Honor VI Night 2
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Death Before Dishonor IV
Death Before Dishonor V Night 1


----------



## The Franchise13

I just like to know different point of views of people. I like to know so i could know what to purchase. Currently I have alot of 2003 dvd's and very curious on anything else


----------



## watts63

*ROH Wrath of The Racket*

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
AJ Styles & Homicide(During Intermission, Amazing Red Was Taken Out By Daniels & Maff) (c) vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff ***1/2-***3/4

*ROH World Championship*
Samoa Joe (c) vs. BJ Whitmer ***3/4 (STIFF~!)

Jimmy Rave vs. Slim J **3/4

*Four Corner Survival*
Michael Shane vs. Scoot Andrews vs. Hernandez vs. Slyk Wagner Brown **1/2-**3/4

Matt Stryker vs. Justin Credible **1/2

Colt Cabana & Ace Steel vs. Alex Shelley & Jimmy Jacobs ***1/4

Homicide vs. Chris Sabin ***1/4

*HWA #1 Contender's Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Chet Jablonski **1/2

*DAMN YOU GABE AKA Tag Team Scramble Match*
Masada & Loc vs. The SAT vs. Fast Eddie & Don Juan vs. Deranged & Hydro **3/4

*LMAO Segment Between Julius Smokes & Colt Cabana (Homicide & Ace Steel Was in It Too But They Were Trying Not To Laugh)*​


----------



## vivalabrave

The Franchise13 said:


> I have a few ROH dvd's. The names of them, I cant remember. But i want to expand my ROH dvd collection and I would really appreciate your help.
> 
> Can you please post your guy's top 10 ROH DVD's of all time? I would like different point of views from different people.


Manhattan Mayhem (on sale for $10 through Fri.)
Better Than Our Best
Glory by Honor V Night 2 (on sale for $10 through Fri.)
Final Battle 2006
Fifth Year Festival: Finale
Good Times Great Memories
Driven

Those are all must haves, imo.

To fill out the top 10:
Supercard of Honor
Supercard of Honor II
Death Before Dishonor V Night 1
Unified


----------



## Taroostyles

Just made my very 1st ROH order. 

Dragon Gate Challenge
Death Before Dishonor IV
Manhatten Mayhem
Glory By Honor V Night 2

I was gonna get 5, but these 4 seem to be the most universally praised. How long should I expect for delivery?(I live in Rhode Island.)


----------



## -Mystery-

Taroostyles said:


> Just made my very 1st ROH order.
> 
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Death Before Dishonor IV
> Manhatten Mayhem
> Glory By Honor V Night 2
> 
> I was gonna get 5, but these 4 seem to be the most universally praised. How long should I expect for delivery?(I live in Rhode Island.)


Great order.

They should arrive next Monday but you might get lucky and get them Saturday.


----------



## Taroostyles

-Mystery- said:


> Great order.
> 
> They should arrive next Monday but you might get lucky and get them Saturday.


Thanks.

I have a question tho, how often do they do the Bigten sale and is it always the same shows that are on sale?


----------



## Spartanlax

Order should arrive Friday or Saturday with a little bit of luck, have fun with it. The Big Ten sale comes around usually once every 6-8 weeks. Here are some ratings based on memory, haven't watched the shows in a few months. 

*Dragon Gate Challenge*
Homicide vs. Colt Cabana- **
Ricky Reyes vs. Chad Collyer- **3/4
BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs- ***3/4
Jimmy Yang vs. Ryo Saito- **3/4
Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious- ***12
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Shane Hagadorn- *
AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi- ***1/4
Generation Next vs. Blood Generation-****
Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels- ***1/2

*Death Before Dishonor IV*
Delirious vs. Seth Delay- **
Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinauro vs. Jay Lethal & Colt Cabana- ***1/4
Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong- ***1/2
Irish Airborne vs. Briscoe Brothers- ***1/4
AJ Styles vs. Davey Richards- ***
Bryan Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt- ***1/4
ROH vs. CZW Cage Of Death- *****

*Glory By Honor V Night 2*
Jack Evans vs. Davey Richards- ***
Adam Pearce vs. Delirious- **1/2
Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Colt Cabana- **1/2
Homicide & Samoa Joe vs. Briscoe Brothers- ***1/2
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli- ***1/2
Naomichi Marafuji vs. Nigel McGuinness- ****1/4
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA- ****3/4

*Manhattan Mayhem*
Azrieal & Dixie vs. Izzy & Deranged- ***
Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana- ***
James Gibson vs. Black Tiger- ***1/2
BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans- ***3/4
Jay Lethal vs. Samoa Joe- ****
Fast Eddie vs. Davey Andrews- *
CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave- ***3/4
Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley- ***3/4
Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki & Homicide- ***


----------



## -Mystery-

Taroostyles said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have a question tho, how often do they do the Bigten sale and is it always the same shows that are on sale?


They usually have the Big Ten sale every 4 weeks or so and the shows usually change (mainly shows in 2005 and 2006). Next time you might get really lucky and they might have FYF: Liverpool & Finale as apart of the sale.


----------



## Taroostyles

Spartanlax said:


> Order should arrive Friday or Saturday with a little bit of luck, have fun with it. The Big Ten sale comes around usually once every 6-8 weeks. Here are some ratings based on memory, haven't watched the shows in a few months.
> 
> *Dragon Gate Challenge*
> Homicide vs. Colt Cabana- **
> Ricky Reyes vs. Chad Collyer- **3/4
> BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs- ***3/4
> Jimmy Yang vs. Ryo Saito- **3/4
> Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious- ***12
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Shane Hagadorn- *
> AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi- ***1/4
> Generation Next vs. Blood Generation-****
> Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels- ***1/2
> 
> *Death Before Dishonor IV*
> Delirious vs. Seth Delay- **
> Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinauro vs. Jay Lethal & Colt Cabana- ***1/4
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong- ***1/2
> Irish Airborne vs. Briscoe Brothers- ***1/4
> AJ Styles vs. Davey Richards- ***
> Bryan Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt- ***1/4
> ROH vs. CZW Cage Of Death- *****
> 
> *Glory By Honor V Night 2*
> Jack Evans vs. Davey Richards- ***
> Adam Pearce vs. Delirious- **1/2
> Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Colt Cabana- **1/2
> Homicide & Samoa Joe vs. Briscoe Brothers- ***1/2
> Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli- ***1/2
> Naomichi Marafuji vs. Nigel McGuinness- ****1/4
> Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA- ****3/4
> 
> *Manhattan Mayhem*
> Azrieal & Dixie vs. Izzy & Deranged- ***
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana- ***
> James Gibson vs. Black Tiger- ***1/2
> BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans- ***3/4
> Jay Lethal vs. Samoa Joe- ****
> Fast Eddie vs. Davey Andrews- *
> CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave- ***3/4
> Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley- ***3/4
> Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki & Homicide- ***


Thanks for the ratings, looks to be like alot of good-great matches. 



-Mystery- said:


> They usually have the Big Ten sale every 4 weeks or so and the shows usually change (mainly shows in 2005 and 2006). Next time you might get really lucky and they might have FYF: Liverpool & Finale as apart of the sale.


Thanks again, I'll be keeping my eyes open to see what they have the next time around.


----------



## T-C

All the shows are pretty great Taroostyles.

Great matches and DBDIV is the peak of the booking in the company.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## -Mystery-

T-C said:


> All the shows are pretty great Taroostyles.
> 
> Great matches and DBDIV is the peak of the booking in the company.
> 
> Hope you enjoy.


Yeah, I agree. If you ever get the money Taroo, you should definitely try and get all the shows that are apart of the ROH/CZW feud. It's booking at it's finest.


----------



## Sephiroth

Spartanlax :no:

Dragon Gate Challenge Match #3: Blood Generation (CIMA, Naruki Doi, & Masato Yoshino) vs. Generation Next (Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, & Jack Evans) - ***** 1/2 - **** 3/4*


----------



## Spartanlax

Too spotty for my liking, but then again it's been...hmm, a year since I've seen that match? I recently brought out the DVD to watch Whitmer/Jacobs...I'm gonna go watch that match now and come back in a half hour with updated thoughts.


----------



## T-C

Spartanlax said:


> Too spotty for my liking, but then again it's been...hmm, a year since I've seen that match? I recently brought out the DVD to watch Whitmer/Jacobs...I'm gonna go watch that match now and come back in a half hour with updated thoughts.


omfg I cannot wait.

Sup Lax?


----------



## boiledbunny

If i wasn't on an imposed embargo from buying ROH DVDs, the Big Ten sale would be the job for me given the exchange rate between Dollar to Euro. €1 = $1.48, so could get DVDs for as little as €7.50. Ah well.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Even better for us, $10 = roughly £5. Good shit. 

I'm on a NJPW Jr. Heavyweight spree right now, making my way from 1990 through to 1999 (although 1998 is mostly just to see Kanemoto). And one 1989 match, the second in the Jushin Liger/Naoki Sano series which is AWESOME. It's the 8/10 match I'm on about and Liger pulls one of the absolute best sell jobs of the arm I've ever seen. So fucking good! ****3/4


----------



## T-C

At the moment I'm thinking Liger is the best ever. So great.


----------



## Spartanlax

Heya T-C...home sick today with strep throat, and it sucks. Although I smoked my remaining pot to kill about two hours and got freaked out watching a New Found Glory music video. 

Sephy, I lied; I was going to watch the match from Dragon Gate Challenge, but instead saw Four Year Anniversary on my shelf which was my first ROH show ever and decided to pop it in and watch Homicide/Cabana, and...

Ghetto Fight
Colt Cabana vs. Homicide- **** or ****1/4

Pure story/hate driven, and absolutely awesome. I think the best part is when Cabana first calls Smokes an asshole in the beginning of the match, but doesn't just call him it, SCREAMS it at him, and the crowd just is shocked....Cabana is always so happy and cheerful, never using language like that. It drove home the point that Cabana was a changed man from this ongoing war.


----------



## Taroostyles

T-C said:


> All the shows are pretty great Taroostyles.
> 
> Great matches and DBDIV is the peak of the booking in the company.
> 
> Hope you enjoy.


Thanks, I think I'll enjoy them pretty thoroughly. 



-Mystery- said:


> Yeah, I agree. If you ever get the money Taroo, you should definitely try and get all the shows that are apart of the ROH/CZW feud. It's booking at it's finest.


Yeah, I've heard good things about the feud and this will be my 1st introduction to it.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies*

*The Infamous KO*
Low Ki vs. Dan Maff ***-***1/4

*Grudge Match*
Homicide vs. Steve Corino ****1/4

Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk I ***1/2-***3/4

*Four Corner Survival*
Deranged vs. Jonny Storm vs. Slyk Wagner Brown vs. Hydro **1/4-**1/2 (LOL At Special K Trying The Finger Poke of DOOM~!)

*ROH #1 Contender's Trophy Match*
Christopher Daniels vs. Xavier ***3/4

Alexis Laree vs. Becky DUD (Not Interested)

*Another Clusterfuck Scramble Match*
Carnage Crew vs. Dixie & Izzy vs. The SAT vs. Backseat Boyz ***-***1/4

Matt Stryker vs. BJ Whitmer ***1/2-***3/4

John Walters & Tony Mamaluke vs. Dunn & Marcos N/A (The Match Was Clipped To Hell)

Homicide vs. Prince Nana *1/4

*CM Punk + Promos = 'Nuff Said*​


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

T-C said:


> At the moment I'm thinking Liger is the best ever. So great.


Top 5 for me easily. Certainly the best Jr. Heavyweight ever, only Bneoit comes close for my money. 

Off to watch Liger/Sano IV (1/31/90) which, from memory, is even better than II.


----------



## T-C

The way he can convey such emotion with his body totally covered is ubelievable to me.


----------



## JD13

T-C said:


> At the moment I'm thinking Liger is the best ever. So great.



Hes probably in my top 5, maybe even 3 of all time.

Liger = Greatest Junior heavyweight ever IMO.


----------



## Blasko

I don't even think I have met someone who hates Liger. 

It's amazing.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

How can you hate the guy though, seriously? He's almost as widely adored as Shawn Michaels *waits to be kicked in the teeth*


----------



## T-C

I dislike Michaels.


----------



## Spartanlax

I dislike you.


----------



## T-C

Much love Lax.

Much love.

This kind of love.










Not this kind


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

That Michaels clip RULES shit. Liger's gyrating (sp) hips is pretty good too though.

EDIT: So I just got done with Liger/Sano from 1/31/90. Top 5 Jr. Heavyweight matches ever (maybe top 3 after I re-familiarise myself with everything again)! Awesome psychology, selling, emotion... Liger. The guy takes one of the best beatings I've seen, sells it to perfection and makes the PERFECT comback. Liger > you.

Sano's not half bad either; his dick heel that'll fuckin' kill you stuff is excellent and he comes out looking like a genuine badass, even though he lost, because he annhialated Liger for almost 20 minutes, only being undone by the fact that Liger's heart is so damn big. Liger's heart > you.

*****, and in short, once again, Liger > you.


----------



## -Mystery-

Watched Shingo/Morishima today and the match is all kinds of awesomeness. It's by far the best singles match I've ever seen Shingo in and was definitely Morishima's breakout match in ROH. It's such an awesome match but it's too bad the crowd kinda fell apart near the end.


----------



## Spartanlax

Agreed 10000% Mystery. Most underrated Morishima title defense, and one of the most underrated title defenses period. I expected nothing and got blown away.


----------



## -Mystery-

It's ashame the match happened on the show it did because it gets lost in the shuffle because of Briscoes/MCMG and Cabana's farewell. The match would be getting sooo much more praise had it happened on some random monthly show.


----------



## RVDECCW420

-Mystery- said:


> Watched Shingo/Morishima today and the match is all kinds of awesomeness. It's by far the best singles match I've ever seen Shingo in and was definitely Morishima's breakout match in ROH. It's such an awesome match but it's too bad the crowd kinda fell apart near the end.


Maybe the most overrated match of 2007. Just a lot of power moves with no real purpose

No psychology.

'Nuff Said.


----------



## Blasko

1000 points say this fine bloke is Aaron Glazer.

Sorry Aaron. </3


----------



## bmxmadb53

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> 1000 points say this fine bloke is Aaron Glazer.
> 
> Sorry Aaron. </3


I'm in.


----------



## Blasko

you're V bookie, you don't need points.


----------



## -Mystery-

RVDECW420 said:


> Maybe the most overrated match of 2007. Just a lot of power moves with no real purpose
> 
> No psychology.
> 
> 'Nuff Said.


Where's ban crazy Platt or David when you need them? :side:


----------



## bmxmadb53

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> you're V bookie, you don't need points.


Give me your points now.


----------



## Spartanlax

He can't be banned despite purposely trying to annoy/piss off regular members (usually members who have paid for a membership plan) while adding nothing positive to the forum.

Don't ya just love WF rules?


----------



## bmxmadb53

Spartanlax said:


> He can't be banned despite purposely trying to annoy/piss off regular members (usually members who have paid for a membership plan) while adding nothing positive to the forum.
> 
> Don't ya just love WF rules?


Sounds like Vince Russo.

Vince Russo>WF?


----------



## Spartanlax

Vince Russo > life. I thought this was known by now.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Why are we saying this guy's me? I liked ShingoShima.

I hated LAX though... so I guess there is that.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> 1000 points say this fine bloke is Aaron Glazer.
> 
> Sorry Aaron. </3


it's not Aaron, trust me. it's Chicago_Nut. he posts on Gamespot in my union, World Wrestling Everything (or WWEv for short). same exact posts, mannerisms, and he's one of 3-4 people i know who post in both places. and everyone else isn't an immature little 12 year old like him.

it's Chicago_Nut, aka Marcin Dyczewski, aka the biggest noob in Chicago.

nuff said.


----------



## WillTheBloody

I know this isn't DVD related, but I don't think it warrants a thread.

My girlfriend is going to the Orlando shows with me. She is 5'1'' and I've got 3rd row tix for both nights. Will her tiny ass be able to see?


----------



## boiledbunny

If she is that small, she can stand on her seat, and the people behind will be none the wiser ;o)


----------



## The Franchise13

Where can I get these dvds:

Best of Paul London
Best of Austin Aeries
Best of Jack Evans

I dont recall seeing them in roh.com, please help, thanks


----------



## -Mystery-

FIP DVD news...



> All FIP DVDs are getting released. We have 3 in replication right now and commentary on the last 2 shows will be done next week. Live commentary starts at the 2/16 event which will allow us to get these out right away.
> 
> Thanks


I'm guessing if the live commentary deal works with FIP, it won't be too long before ROH starts live commentary.


----------



## Platt

The Franchise13 said:


> Where can I get these dvds:
> 
> Best of Paul London
> Best of Austin Aeries
> Best of Jack Evans
> 
> I dont recall seeing them in roh.com, please help, thanks


If they're not on the site they'll be sold out ebay is pretty much your only option if you want originals.


----------



## Jonn

The Franchise13 said:


> Where can I get these dvds:
> 
> Best of Paul London
> Best of Austin Aeries
> Best of Jack Evans
> 
> I dont recall seeing them in roh.com, please help, thanks



I'd try Ebay, pretty sure they'd have them.


----------



## vivalabrave

Really wish ROH would make more "Best of's."

*Sigh* Oh well.


----------



## WillTheBloody

boiledbunny said:


> If she is that small, she can stand on her seat, and the people behind will be none the wiser ;o)


LOL, I guess I should fix my question:

My girlfriend is going to the Orlando shows with me. She is 5'1'' and I've got 3rd row tix for both nights. Will her tiny ass be able to see *if she is sitting down*?


----------



## PulseGlazer

No sir, she likely will not.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

WillTheBloody said:


> LOL, I guess I should fix my question:
> 
> My girlfriend is going to the Orlando shows with me. She is 5'1'' and I've got 3rd row tix for both nights. Will her tiny ass be able to see *if she is sitting down*?


My brother is maybe an inch or two smaller then your girlfriend, and when we had 3rd row tix for Death Before Dishonor IV Night 2 he just would stand up when a big spot would come up and he would be able to see, Sometimes you might be lucky and that some of the seats infront of you won't be filled so you could always just move up.


----------



## -GP-

periscope...?


----------



## watts63

*ROH Beating The Odds*

*Clockwork Orange House of Fun Steel Cage Match*
CM Punk vs. Raven ***1/4

*Four Corner Survival*
Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles vs. Chris Sabin vs. Jay Briscoe ***1/2

*Grudge Match*
Homicide vs. Trent Acid ***3/4

BJ Whitmer vs. Mark Briscoe ***1/4-***1/2

Justin Credible, Loc & Devito vs. Hydro, Deranged & Angeldust ***1/4-***1/2

*Field of Honor*
Matt Stryker vs. John Walters ***

*WTF You Think?*
Dunn & Marcos vs. Izzy & Dixie vs. The SAT vs. Backseat Boyz **3/4

Diablo Santiago vs. Slyk Wagner Brown DUD (Not Interested)

*Field of Honor*
Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Rave **1/2​


----------



## JD13

WillTheBloody said:


> LOL, I guess I should fix my question:
> 
> My girlfriend is going to the Orlando shows with me. She is 5'1'' and I've got 3rd row tix for both nights. Will her tiny ass be able to see *if she is sitting down*?


Looks like your taking some cushions with you.


----------



## Sephiroth

so i know a lot of you downloaded Speed Muscle vs. Shingo/Hulk, well when i tried watching it.....the video was upside down. anyone have that problem? so all in all, i can't watch it


----------



## Blasko

Sephiroth said:


> so i know a lot of you downloaded Speed Muscle vs. Shingo/Hulk, well when i tried watching it.....the video was upside down. anyone have that problem? so all in all, i can't watch it


 :lmao


----------



## Platt

Sephiroth said:


> so i know a lot of you downloaded Speed Muscle vs. Shingo/Hulk, well when i tried watching it.....the video was upside down. anyone have that problem? so all in all, i can't watch it


Turn your monitor upside down, problem solved :side:


----------



## Dog_Bounty_Hunter

What were the top 10 matches of the G1 Climax Tag League 2007 in Japan? thanks!


----------



## MrPaiMei

Sephiroth, search for and download the x264 Codec. Dog, nothing really special came out of that league, apparently.


----------



## Blasko

Platt, why do you have a half dressed Miss Piggy banner in your sig? 

Sorry d00d, but that banner is scaring me.


----------



## JD13

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Platt, why do you have a half dressed Miss Piggy banner in your sig?
> 
> Sorry d00d, but that banner is scaring me.


I find it quite...arousing :side:

:sex


----------



## StraightEdge

JD13 said:


> I find it quite...arousing :side:
> 
> :sex


I'm thinking that's an understatement.


----------



## Blasko

I'm so glad that Platt is a nice bloke, if he wasn't I'd have a lot more free time. 

:banplz:


----------



## T-C

I think she looks like she is suffering from downs in it.


----------



## Blasko

I'm pretty sure that isn't a lighting effect. It's just shows how greasy her face is.


----------



## T-C

I still would though, to be fair.


----------



## Blasko

:no:

ya need to get laid, d00d.


----------



## T-C

Has been a while.


----------



## Platt

Back on topic now please


----------



## JD13

For anyone who doesnt know, IVPs got a bunch of new best ofs including Kota Ibushi & Go Shiozaki. Not to mention some tasty looking BJPW deathmatch comps.


----------



## StraightEdge

Just Got My Order of PWG DVDs from Highspots today, I ordered it on the 29th of January. I'm kinda pissed about it though cause it says I ordered with Priority express or whatever it's called but I Didn't, so I'm paying extra, not to mention for "Priority", it really wasn't that fast.


----------



## Platt

JD13 said:


> For anyone who doesnt know, IVPs got a bunch of new best ofs including Kota Ibushi & Go Shiozaki. Not to mention some tasty looking BJPW deathmatch comps.


He has so much stuff i want at the moment I just don't trust him anymore to order it


----------



## Blasko

Platt said:


> He has so much stuff i want at the moment I just don't trust him anymore to order it


 Order never came?


----------



## Platt

He "sent" it twice and it never came and I've talked to a few other people who have not received stuff for ages and when it did come was wrong some who still haven't got the right stuff now after 3 months+ seems he doesn't provide the best service for us UK people. Which is a shame because my first 2 experiences with him went perfectly.


----------



## KaijuFan

Speaking of IVP, I'm interested in getting my first Dragon Gate show. Any recommendations?


----------



## Platt

New update on SMV some more remastered IWA:MS shows some HWA DVDs and 










This 3 disc releases features the top matches of 2007 from Chikara.
1. Team TNA vs. BLK Out (2/17/07) King of Trios, Nt. 2
2. Quack/Jig/Storm vs. Pantera/Lince/Sicodelico (2/18/07) King of Trios, Nt. 3
3. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ricochet (2/18/07) King of Trios, Nt. 3
4. BLK Out vs. Hallowicked/Colony (3/24/2007) Time Will Prove Everything
5. Cheech/Cloudy vs. F.I.S.T. (4/22/2007) Rey de Voladores
6. Pac vs. Ricochet vs. Retail Dragon vs. Chuck Taylor (4/22/07) Rey de Voladores
7. Mike Quackenbush vs. Chris Hero (5/26/07) Aniversario?
8. Lince Dorado vs. Mitch Ryder (6/24/07) YLC V, Nt. 3
9. Los Ice Creams vs. Olsen Twins (7/21/07) Showdown in CrisisLand
10. Tim Donst vs. Eddie Kingston (7/21/07) Showdown in CrisisLand
11. The Colony vs. Tres Deliriosos (8/5/07) Maximum Overdraft
12. F.I.S.T. vs. Briscoe Brothers (8/5/07) Maximum Overdraft
13. Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet (8/18/07) International Invaders 2nd Stage
14. Claudio vs. Pac (8/18/07) International Invaders 2nd Stage
15. Olsen Twins vs. Cheech/Cloudy (9/22/07) Cibernetico & Robin
16. Incoherence vs. Icarus/Taylor (10/26/07) Bruised
17. Cheech/Cloudy vs. Osirian Portal (10/26/07) Bruised
18. Icarus vs. Tim Donst (10/27/07) New Star Navigation
19. Shane Storm vs. Chuck Taylor (11/16/07) Battle Who Could Care Less
20. Claudio Castagnoli vs. MIYAWAKI (11/17/07) Sordid Perils
21. Incoherence vs. Cheech/Cloudy (11/17/07) Sordid Perils
22. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero (12/9/07) Stephen Colbert > Bill O'Reilly
23. Bonus Material: Hero vs. Equinox video recap
24. Bonus Material: Mitch Ryder vs. Lince Dorado highlight package

Even as someone whos not a big Chikara fan i've got to say thats a steal for $20


----------



## -Mystery-

New Chikara show~!!!!


----------



## Spartanlax

WrestleJam is a fun show and acts as a good introduction to Dragon Gate for people who are fans of wrestlers like Roderick Strong, Austin Aries, Jack Evans, etc.

BOC07 IS ONLY $20?! Fuck me, I should have just not ordered Bruised and Ciberntico & Robin, I coulda just gotten that! Oh well, I'm ordering that DVD right now, the price is too awesome to pass up.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I'm getting that Best of Chikara 07 no doubt about that!


----------



## Spartanlax

Just ordered Best Of Chikara 2007, CHIKARA Two Eyebrows Are Better Than One, IWA:MS A Rotten Fairwell.

I'm officially back to being addicted to indy wrestling.

Fuck.

I'm broke.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Spartanlax said:


> Just ordered Best Of Chikara 2007, CHIKARA Two Eyebrows Are Better Than One, IWA:MS A Rotten Fairwell.
> 
> I'm officially back to being addicted to indy wrestling.
> 
> Fuck.
> 
> I'm broke.


Same here

Being broke = FAIL


----------



## watts63

After watching the four way on final battle '07, Chris Hero joins Chris Bosh as a God Amongst Men.


----------



## McQueen

Chris Hero is on a much higher level than Bosh. Yeah the guy is funny sometimes but I still think he's overrated. He's the Dane Cook of wrestling he says outragous shit but after awhile you just realize he's obnoxious.

Even despite my current waining interest (the power to watch my DVD pile does not compell me) that CHIKARA Best of 2007 looks like something I might be willing to buy at some point. And if it fails to catch my interest i'm done with CHIKARA, Bob Saget or no Bob Saget.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I don't follow CHIKARA, but I think I'll order the BOC 07 DVD; $20/£10 is freakin' awesome!

Already made a $55 order from buythematch.com last night though. Went nuts with the New Japan 90's Junior stuff:

*Match 1* - TOSJ final 92: Jushin Liger v El Samurai (never saw this but have seen it given *****)
*Match 2* - TOSJ final 93: El Samurai v Wild Pegasus (same as above, seen it given ***** as well)
*Match 3* - BOSJ 94 final: Jushin Liger v Super Delfin (never seen this either, but any final Liger is in is pretty much must-see)
*Match 4* - 6/14/95: Koji Kanemoto v Sabu (for the hell of it)
*Match 5* - BOSJ 95: Black Tiger v Wild Peagasus (Benoit v Eddie, 'nuff said)
*Match 6* - 7/7/05: Ultimo Dragon v Chris Jericho (think this happened in WAR)
*Match 7* - J Cup 95: Jushin Liger v Gran Naniwa (it's Liger for fuck sake)
*Match 8* - J Cup 95: Wild Pegasus v Chris Benoit (and this is Benoit and Jericho for fuck sake)
*Match 9* - J Cup 95: Jushin Liger v Ultimo Dragon (awesome match, probably should have been the final)
*Match 10* - J Crown 96 tourney: Jushin Liger v Shinjiro Ohtani (one of the best junior matches ever)
*Match 11* - J Crown 96 tourney: Great Sasuke v El Samurai (never saw this before)
*Match 12* - J Crown 96 final: Ultimo Dragon v Great Sasuke (Sasuke v Dragon = aweseome)
*Match 13* - 1/4/97: Jushin Liger v Ultimo Dragon (not super awesome, but at the same time, it's still Liger v Dragon)
*Match 14* - 2/9/97: Jushin Liger v Shinjiro Ohtani (Liger's better than crack, Ohtani's fuckin' Ohtani. Almost *****)
*Match 15* - 3/18/97: Liger & Benoit v Ohtnai & Otaiwa (should be good; never seen it)
*Match 16* - 6/28/97: Takaiwa/Ohtani/Nakajima/Tajiri v Liger/Naniwa/Wagner Jr./Jericho (great multi-man tag)
*Match 17* - 8/10/97: Shinjiro Ohtani v El Samurai (another new one for me)
*Match 18* - 8/31/97: Shinjiro Ohtani v Kanemoto (like I'm explaining this)
*Match 19* - 9/23/97: Shinjiro Ohtani v Tatsuhito Takaiwa (this should be at least good)
*Match 20* - 11/2/97: Shinjiro Ohtani v Chris Benoit (more Ohtani from 97. Shock)
*Match 21* - 9/23/98: Takaiwa & Ohtani v Guerrero & Jericho (I love 3 of these guys and don't mind Takaiwa so looking forward to this)
*Match 22* - 9/23/97: Jushin Liger v Kaz Hayashi (Liger rules everybody and I'm a big Kaz mark. Win)

A lot of the more well-know stuff is missing (J Cup 94, Liger/Ohtani 3/17/96, Benoit/Kanemoto 95 series, Kanemoto/Samurai BOSJ 97 final, pretty much any of Kanemoto's best stuff), but I already own most of that stuff and wanted to get some matches I haven't seen. My only gripe with the site is that there isn't NEARLY enough Kanemoto stuff from 97 & 98 (his best years imo), but apart from that, awesome selection of stuff to choose from.

Oh, and since I ordered more than 10 matches, I get a free Best of Tatsuhito Takaiwa DVD which looks more awesome than I imagined. Mainly because it has the final of the IWGP Jr. Tag Titles Tournament between Takaiwa/Ohtani and Kanemoto/Wagner Jr. which is a match I've wanted to see FOREVER. Plus it has a couple of good-great GHC Jr. title defences. Good shit.


----------



## McQueen

I approve of the Ohtani love.

That Delfin/Liger BOSJ 93 match is pretty awesome, mainly becuase of what Delfin does to get under Liger's skin ...errm mask though. :lmao

It's too bad BTM doesn't have the BOSJ '98 Finals between Kanemoto and Wagner Jr., I LOVE that match.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

You can find the BOSJ 98 final at the same place you mentined the 97 final was. It's in awesome quality too; I just downloaded it and put it on a DVD.


----------



## McQueen

Oh yes I have it downloaded on my computer, I just mean it would be a nice addition to your comp.

Since your appearently an Jrs. mark like me, If you haven't seen it you should go on that site and look up (in the NOAH section) Kikuchi/Kanemaru vs. Jushin Liger/Wataru Inoue (whom I usually pass on) from 2/17/02 , man was it ever awesome and probably Liger's finest match of the decade.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I agree. AWESOME match from all 4. Inoue, who I'm not totally sold on either, was fantastic in this one. 

I'm intending on making another order in a couple weeks for this decade's best Jr. stuff. I just wanted to stick to the 90s in the last comp. 

Seeing how you seem to be pretty knowledgable on the Jr.s subject, what are Kanemoto's best matches from this decade? I stopped really following NJ around the turn of the century and I'd like to chack out some of his stuff that I've missed, being a huge mark for him and all.


----------



## McQueen

I haven't seen a whole hell of a lot of his recent stuff but he had a very good match with Bryan Danielson at the 03 or 04 BOSJ's (a little short though), a match where he invaded NOAH with Liger to face Kikuchi-maru, a fun match in NJPW against NOAH's Makoto Hashi and an absolutely fantastic IWGP Heavyweight Title bout with Tanahashi last year, way overlooked MOTYC, it was a nearly perfect Junior vs. Heavyweight style match.

Supposedly Kanemoto has an awesome run in the 2004 G-1 as well which I have but I haven't seen yet.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

OK thanks, the Danielson match was one I thought would be good. I haven't been able to see the NOAH invaded match yet, but I'm looking to get that at some point as well.

As far as Kanemoto/Tanahashi goes - I agree fully, awesome match and it was my MOTY for a while. I got that on a BTM comp about 6 months ago in fact. Too bad I forgot to put that on my top 20 list that PaiMei asked for 

Shuji Kondo's another guy I've discovered to be awesome. I don't follow All Japan at all so I never realised how much Kondo had improved since his old T2P days. His match against Hayashi in 8/06 was fucking excellent I thought and his title defence against Nakajima from 2/07 was a sleeper MOTYC. Too bad I forgot THAT as well for my top 20 list!


----------



## McQueen

I really enjoyed the match Kondo had with Nakajima last Feb. Like you i'm not too familiar with his work and I haven't seen his match with Kaz but I'll try and find it.


----------



## -GP-

That Chikara Best Of just made my (rather crappy up to now) day!

*looks at wallet*

...shit


----------



## PulseGlazer

Kondo is a bit beyond awesome and probably a top 3 junior int he world. What he's accomplished in obscurity is amazing.


----------



## The Franchise13

I noticed that alot of 2003-2004 dvds are on the $10 sale. Which are the top 5 most recommended on those 2 years? I looked at Final Battle 2004, and it seems pretty good.


----------



## Spartanlax

Death Before Dishonor
Final Battle 2003
Glory By Honor III
All Star Extravaganza II
Final Battle 2004


----------



## PulseGlazer

The Franchise13 said:


> I noticed that alot of 2003-2004 dvds are on the $10 sale. Which are the top 5 most recommended on those 2 years? I looked at Final Battle 2004, and it seems pretty good.


Death Before Dishonor
One Year Anniversary
Final Battle 2004
Reborn Stage 1
Death Before Dishonor 2 Part 1
Survival of the Fittest 04


----------



## ROH

I've already seen all the matches on the BO07


----------



## Claymore

ROH said:


> I've already seen all the matches on the BO07


Same here buddy, but hey if it encourages people to check out CHIKARA then it cannot be a bad thing...

Plus with a $20 price tag, it is more than worht it...


----------



## -GP-

ROH said:


> I've already seen all the matches on the BO07


Same for most, but i miss some of the shows and a "best of" is always a nice addition to a collection...plus i can just pass it to a mate as an intro to chikara


----------



## The Franchise13

Alright, I have made my decision, but unfortunately, I have between too many dvds to choose from. I was hoping I would only get 10 dvds, but i have 27 on this list. Please help me decide.

Best of Briscoe Brothers
Best of Rottweilers
Best of Christopher Daniels vol2 
Best of Spanky
Manhattan Mayhem
Dragon Gate Challenge
Punk: The Final Chapter
4th Year Anniversary
Best in the World
Dissension
Weekend of Champions N.2
Glory by Honor
Glory by Honor 3
Glory by Honor 5 N.2
Death before Dishonor 
Death before Dishonor 4
Hell Freezes Over
Main Event Spectacles
The Future is Now
How we Roll
Final Battle 2002
Final Battle 2003
Final Battle 2004
Survival of the Fittest
Reborn Stage 1
One Year Anniversary
All Star Extravaganza 2


----------



## Spartanlax

The Franchise13 said:


> Alright, I have made my decision, but unfortunately, I have between too many dvds to choose from. I was hoping I would only get 10 dvds, but i have 27 on this list. Please help me decide.
> 
> 
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Punk: The Final Chapter
> 4th Year Anniversary
> Best in the World
> Dissension
> Weekend of Champions N.2
> Glory by Honor 5 N.2
> Death before Dishonor 4
> Final Battle 2004


Dragon Gate Challenge, GBHV Night 2, 4 Year Anniversary, and Manhattan Mayhem are MUST-HAVE!


----------



## Sephiroth

The Franchise13 said:


> Alright, I have made my decision, but unfortunately, I have between too many dvds to choose from. I was hoping I would only get 10 dvds, but i have 27 on this list. Please help me decide.
> 
> 
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Punk: The Final Chapter
> 4th Year Anniversary
> Dissension
> Glory by Honor 5 N.2
> Death before Dishonor
> Death before Dishonor 4
> Final Battle 2004
> All Star Extravaganza 2


there ya go


----------



## -Mystery-

The next 4 PWG shows are up for pre-order (ASW VI, High Cost Of Doing Business, Pearl Hebra).


----------



## MrPaiMei

I noticed people talking about it, EVERYONE who wants to know the hype behind Kondo should seek out him against Satoshi Kojima from 2006. It's f'ing awesome.


----------



## ROH

^ Check vs Nakajima too, peeps.


----------



## watts63

*PWG An Inch Longer Than Average*
CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe **1/4

:no:


----------



## Blasko

watts63 said:


> *PWG An Inch Longer Than Average*
> CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe **1/4
> 
> :no:


 PWG = Best heel promotion. Ever.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Ya I'm gonna get some new PWG, but not till I can confirm there actually shipping.


----------



## -Mystery-

MrPaiMei said:


> Ya I'm gonna get some new PWG, but not till I can confirm there actually shipping.


From PWG's forum...



> The four most recent Pro Wrestling Guerrilla events, The High Cost of Doing Business, All Star Weekend 6, and Pearl Habra have been added to the Merchandise page and are now available for pre-order. Each event is available on its for for $14.95, or all four shows can be pre-purchased together as a part of our 4 for $40 deal. We expect all four shows to be in stock and ready to ship within the next 3 to 4 weeks.
> 
> Those who pre-ordered their copies of European Vacation II or Schadenfreude will be happy to know that we are expecting delivery of the discs this weekend, which means copies will be in stock and shipping early next week! You can purchase all four shows as a part of our 4 for $40 deal on the Merchandise page, or you can pick up each show at our next live event, ¡Dia de los Dangerous! on Sunday, February 24.


----------



## Spartanlax

I won't order PWG stuff until I know people are already receiving their discs. Not having another mess on my hands, not this time.


----------



## ROH

When I can get some money together I'll buy EV2: England. Probably just that.


----------



## Spartanlax

Ollie, I think I'm hooked on CHIKARA now, and I don't know why.....I don't know why.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Spartanlax said:


> Ollie, I think I'm hooked on CHIKARA now, and I don't know why.....I don't know why.


It's cause CHIKARA is teh awesomeness that's why!


----------



## WillTheBloody

Just picked up Chikara DVD "Best of 2007". Decided against getting "Manhattan Mayhem" in the $10 DVD Sale, as it would be the only one I would get, and with shipping it'd be about 16 bucks. I'll just wait and get it Orlando.

Question: Are we allowed to advertise tickets we're trying to sell on this forum?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Spartanlax said:


> I won't order PWG stuff until I know people are already receiving their discs. Not having another mess on my hands, not this time.


I ordered 4 shows from them about 35 days ago and still haven't received them yet. When I bought BOLA, it took at LEAST 2 months for them to arrive. I just ended up forgetting about them until one day they arrived in the mail.


----------



## drogseth

Andy3000 said:


> I ordered 4 shows from them about 35 days ago and still haven't received them yet. When I bought BOLA, it took at LEAST 2 months for them to arrive. I just ended up forgetting about them until one day they arrived in the mail.


PWG is either really great or really bad when it comes to shipping, at least for me. It seems like half the time I ordered form them I got the DVD's with-in 4 days the other half after a month of waiting I email them just for them to tell me that they are backordered but more are coming soon. Then like magic they must come that day because in less then 4 days they are at my door. Which is why I just order from Highspots now. Sure shipping is a tad more though it is worth it for getting them in a timely matter. Also like others said I will never preorder PWG shows after how long the last batch of shows took from when they first took pre orders until they actually shipped them.

On a separate note: IWA-MS is doing a buy three get two sale with prices lowered to $15 a DVD. I know I want to pick up TPI 2004 and I want to pick up another TPI (I already have 2006 and 2007). So what other TPI should I get and what is the best single show?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

On my continueing quest to work through the NJPW 90s junior scene, (I'm going to do it in chronological order just for the hell of it) I watched:

8/19/90 – IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title Match: Jushin Liger v Pegasus Kid – Pegasus (Benoit) is the young powerful rookie(ish) who is trying (and succeeding) to hold his own with the top jr in the company, while Liger is trying to get around Benoit’s powerful offence and escape with his title. Benoit’s really great at using simple power moves such as clotheslines and shoulder blocks to stop Liger’s momentum so he can get the advantage and, of course, Liger sells accordingly. Benoit walks out of this as the new IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Champion after nailing Liger with a guillotine legdrop, ending Liger's 7 month reign and starting what would be an awesome run oversees for the Pegasus Kid. ***** *

What I've got so far

8/10/89 - Jushin Liger v Naoki Sano (IWGP Jr. Title) ****3/4 (I know it's not the '90s, but it's where I started from dammit)
1/31/90 - Naoki Sano v Jushin Liger (IWGP Jr. Tiitle) *****
8/19/90 - Jushin Liger v Pegasus Kid (IWGP Jr. Title) ****

Next up is Jushin Liger v Owen Hart - Top of the Super Juniors 91, Semi-Final (at least I think it's the semi's).


----------



## peep4life

McQueen said:


> Chris Hero is on a much higher level than Bosh. Yeah the guy is funny sometimes but I still think he's overrated. He's the Dane Cook of wrestling he says outragous shit but after awhile you just realize he's obnoxious.


I think this statement got lost in the Chikara excitement, but how dare you compare the greatness of Bosh to the joke that is Dane Cook. 
On another note, might have to make my fisrt Chikara order and pick up the BO07, I've just been holding off on Chikara because I don't want to have to spend money on another promotion, as PWG and ROH get enough of my money as it is.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Downloaded some matches from Final Battle 07 here are my ratings for them:

Necro Vs Evans - ***1/4
Stevens Vs Strong - ****1/4
Aries Vs Morishima Vs Hero Vs Danielson - ****1/2
AOTF Vs Briscoe Bros. - ****

For Stevens/Strong & AOTF Vs Briscoe Bros. the crowd was dead for both of the matches which just bizzare, because the NYC crowd usually isn't as dead as it was for these matches.


----------



## ExtremeGranta

Is Ring Of Honor: World Title Classic with Joe Vs Punk for World Title and the Ultimate Endurance Match 
be a good dvd to get? 
its got quite a few wrestlers that I like on it.


----------



## vivalabrave

I thought it was pretty solid. Joe-Punk I is worth the 10 bucks alone. I actually didn't like the Scramble that much though. Once it became Cabana/Steel vs. Maff/Whitmer, it began to become a little too much. The scramble went around 35 minutes and thats just too long.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Are we allowed to sell ROH tickets on this forum? I've just upgraded to front row seats and I want to unload the ones I already have...


----------



## GenerationNeXt

WillTheBloody said:


> Are we allowed to sell ROH tickets on this forum? I've just upgraded to front row seats and I want to unload the ones I already have...


If you PM the person then yeah, but I don't think you can openly yell out TICKETS FOR SALE! Ya know what I'm saying?


----------



## ROH

Spartanlax said:


> Ollie, I think I'm hooked on CHIKARA now, and I don't know why.....I don't know why.


Come to King of Trios then


----------



## Legend

As a newcomer to ROH I would love it if I could get some opinions on what shows etc. would be good for a noob like moi :$ Thanks


----------



## ROH

^^^ Check the Newbie Guide to ROH.


----------



## Legend

ROH said:


> ^^^ Check the Newbie Guide to ROH.


Yeah, it's hard to choose from so many choices tbh  Thanks though


----------



## -GP-

Having just seen Final Battle 2007, i can safely say that one thing about that show rules all...

Crowd: "Chris - Is - Awesome" *clap-clap-clap-clap-clap*
Hero:---------------------------------"Yes - I - Kno - ow........."

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## StraightEdge

Legend said:


> As a newcomer to ROH I would love it if I could get some opinions on what shows etc. would be good for a noob like moi :$ Thanks


-4th Anniversary Show.
-Glory By Honor V Night Two
-Glory By Honor IV Night Two
-Fifth Year Festival; Finale
-Manhattan Mayhem
-Supercard of Honor I
-Supercard of Honor II

Any of those are great selections


----------



## -Mystery-




----------



## Dog_Bounty_Hunter

What's the best events for AJPW & NJPW over the past two years(2007-08)? Please give the date of the event, thanks! 



~ Also if anyone has those events please PM me because I request Japanese events in the Multimedia section but no one ever replies. Thanks!


----------



## Kantos

Thinking bout making a Japanese order of Dvds reccomendations? I have like nothing.

and does IVP ship to UK?


----------



## bstaple12

Best of Steiners and Best of British Bulldogs


----------



## watts63

*ROH Glory By Honor II*

*ROH World Championship*
Samoa Joe (c) vs. Christopher Daniels ***3/4-****

Terry Funk vs. CM Punk ***3/4

*Laree's Last Match in ROH; Special Referee: Julius Smokes*
Alexis Laree vs. Hi Jinx N/A

*Vacant ROH Tag Team Championship*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Backseat Boyz vs. Izzy & Dixie vs. Dunn & Marcos vs. Hydro & Deranged **-**1/4

Carnage Crew vs. Hydro, Deranged & Angeldust ** (LMAO At The CM Punk Doing The Count Parody "7...7 Suplexes HAHAHA")

*Four Corner Survival*
AJ Styles vs. Colt Cabana vs. Chris Sabin vs. Matt Strkyer ***1/4

Steve Corino vs. Raven ***-***1/4

Teddy Hart vs. TJ Wilson *1/4 (Thank God Punk Was on Commentary)

*Field of Honor*
Xavier vs. John Walters ***1/2

*Field of Honor*
BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Rave ***-***1/4

*CM Punk '03 + Commentary = DAAAAMMMMN; Too Bad Homicide vs. Low Ki Never Happened in ROH Because It Looked Like Was Gonna Happen*​


----------



## McQueen

Kantos said:


> Thinking bout making a Japanese order of Dvds reccomendations? I have like nothing.
> 
> and does IVP ship to UK?


I hear IVP's shipping to england isn't always the greatest, but furthermore you have anything specific you had in mind from Japan?

J-Cup 94 & 95 are both great shows as well as J-Crown 96 (and I hear Sky Diving J is good too but I never got it) if you like Cruiserweight action, otherwise some New Japan G-1 Climax Tournaments are usually good stuff.The NJPW vs. The World set is also some really excellent New Japan/NOAH crossover stuff if your into that.

NOAH (Departure 2004) 7/10/04, (Destiny) 7/15/05 and 3/5/06 are all really solid shows if you like Pro Wrestling NOAH.

I don't follow Dragongate (I should it's fun stuff) but Wrestlejam is an awesome show. You should ask MrPaiMei about whats good if you interested in them, or Dele on other Japanese indies like Big Japan (deathmatches and the like).

Otherwise for Best of's or All Japan it would be hard to recommend stuff without specifically knowing what kinda wrestling/wrestlers you like.


----------



## Claymore

Kantos said:


> and does IVP ship to UK?


Yep it does, but as McQueen says shipping to the UK isn't to great (see Platt) Personally I have got everything I have ordered in good time, and the guy that runs it is a pretty cool guy that you can usually get in contact with pretty easy...

Speaking of IVP, I just got the 11 Disk Best of the Holy Demon Army in the mail. Think I have got some watching to do over the weekend.


----------



## McQueen

I ordered that whole Holy Demon Army set too but I still haven't got it yet . V.5 has IMO the best match ever on it.

Oh well I still got some of the Best of the Can-Am Connection left to watch so it's all good.


----------



## Kantos

McQueen said:


> I hear IVP's shipping to england isn't always the greatest, but furthermore you have anything specific you had in mind from Japan?
> 
> J-Cup 94 & 95 are both great shows as well as J-Crown 96 (and I hear Sky Diving J is good too but I never got it) if you like Cruiserweight action, otherwise some New Japan G-1 Climax Tournaments are usually good stuff.The NJPW vs. The World set is also some really excellent New Japan/NOAH crossover stuff if your into that.
> 
> NOAH (Departure 2004) 7/10/04, (Destiny) 7/15/05 and 3/5/06 are all really solid shows if you like Pro Wrestling NOAH.
> 
> I don't follow Dragongate (I should it's fun stuff) but Wrestlejam is an awesome show. You should ask MrPaiMei about whats good if you interested in them, or Dele on other Japanese indies like Big Japan (deathmatches and the like).
> 
> Otherwise for Best of's or All Japan it would be hard to recommend stuff without specifically knowing what kinda wrestling/wrestlers you like.


I was thinking about getting the 94 Super J cup because I heard its great i'll make sure I pick up the 95 one aswell.

I've seen a few NOAH things but mainly the only Japanese wrestlers I've seen are in RoH, I like Kobashi from what I've seen which is just his return match and vs Joe I would like to see some recent new japan things considering I see your posts complementing them.

And could you reccommend some of the good shows from the 90s you talk about I think its in AJPW.


----------



## PulseGlazer

In terms of body of work, can any team hold up to The Holy Demon army as a team? I think not.


----------



## Taroostyles

Just got my 1st order in from ROH.

Great service, I ordered on Mon and they came today, really good stuff.

I'll be back with my thoughts on some of the shows later.


----------



## -Mystery-

TAKE 25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 25% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon for order $50 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: feb25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 2/21 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. 


NEW DVD RELEASES

The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com: 

Undeniable- Edison, NJ 10/6/07 (DVD)

Passion, fury, honor…Nigel McGuinness has displayed these qualities and many more inside the ring. Through it all, one career-defining title remains: ROH World Champion. Standing in his way, the dominating presence of Takeshi Morishima. Will this finally be Nigel's coronation? Or does his destiny lie somewhere beyond?

Undeniable PPV
1. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Jack Evans & Ruckus
2. Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze
3. Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero
4. Brent Albright, Adam Pearce, & BJ Whitmer vs. Delirious, Kevin Steen, & El Generico
5. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero (World Tag Team Title Match)
7. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match)

Bonus Matches:
8. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jigsaw
9. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Erick Stevens & Matt Cross (Loser Leave Town For 60 Days)
10. Jay Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher (NO DQ Match)

Rebuilding the Sheik (DVD-R) 

THE IRON SHEIK -- Former wrestling star now seeing a resurgence in mainstream popularity due to his outrageous antics.

ERIC SIMMS -- The Sheik's longtime manager and handler.

Join in on this HILARIOUS and POIGNANT investigative journey inside the rebirth of the Iron Sheik. No punches are pulled as we try to get to the bottom of it all -- Are the Internet "shoots" legit? How contrived is every public appearance now? Is the renewed marketability a stroke of genius or a stroke of luck?

Join us for this wild journey and meet a most unlikely pairing!

Dope; Brian Blair; Bubba; Howard Stern; Ultimate Warrior; The Arabs; The Jews; The Gays; The "Shoots"; Money; Parties; Anal Rape... Did we get it all?

Wrestling Vixens- The New Era (DVD)

WRESTLING’S HOTTEST WOMEN REVEALED LIKE NEVER BEFORE!

5 of the hottest women in pro wrestling take you inside their lives – and their photo shoots – for the first time! 

Go on location to the beautiful beaches of Florida with Lacey, Daffney, SoCalVal, Talia, Rain, and ODB as they become the new era of Wrestling Vixens! 

Not only will you get an all access pass to the girls’ bikini and lingerie photo shoots, but you’ll also see candid behind the scenes footage including stories of life on the road when you’re among the hottest women in pro wrestling!

PLUS, on this special edition, see bonus matches featuring the girls as they show why it takes more than being just a diva to be called a WRESTLING VIXEN!


----------



## Taroostyles

Just watched the ROH vs CZW Cage Of Death match for the 1st time, and I'm in awe of how awesome that match was.

I don't even know much about the backstory, but I could still tell how epic the match seemed to be. 

Unbelieveable stuff, I do have one question tho. What was the deal with Danielson turning on Joe? Were they feuding at the time or something?


----------



## KingKicks

Taroostyles said:


> Just watched the ROH vs CZW Cage Of Death match for the 1st time, and I'm in awe of how awesome that match was.
> 
> I don't even know much about the backstory, but I could still tell how epic the match seemed to be.
> 
> Unbelieveable stuff, I do have one question tho. What was the deal with Danielson turning on Joe? Were they feuding at the time or something?


Joe was scheduled to have a title match against Danielson a month later(I think) so Danielson attacked him to weaken him going into the match.


----------



## Taroostyles

Benjo™ said:


> Joe was scheduled to have a title match against Danielson a month later(I think) so Danielson attacked him to weaken him going into the match.


Thanks, I figured it was something along those lines.


----------



## vivalabrave

> Win Free Tickets To Deer Park Event
> 
> Want to win free tickets to next Friday's Ring of Honor event in Deer Park, NY?? It's easy. Just send your name and mailing address to [email protected]. In the subject heading write Deer Park Ticket Contest.
> 
> On Monday, February 18th we will draw the winners in the morning. Winners will be notified by email along with their name posted on the ROH message board.
> 
> Please enter ONLY if you can attend the event. The shows starts at 8pm next Friday night at the Deer Park Community Center, 41 Homer Avenue, Deer Park, NY 11729.
> 
> We will be giving away:
> -1 pair of 1st row seats
> -2 pairs of 2nd row seats
> -3 pairs of 3rd row seats
> -5 pairs of 5th row seats
> 
> Winners will be drawn at random. Good luck with the contest!!!!!!!


Courtesy the ROH board.


----------



## Sephiroth

PulseGlazer said:


> In terms of body of work, can any team hold up to The Holy Demon army as a team? I think not.


Danshoku Dino and HG Razor are quite the team when it comes to working the body...

check.mate.


----------



## Spartanlax

I love Smart Mark Video...order arrived today, and I ordered the stuff two days ago. Just popped in CHIKARA Two Eyebrows Are Better Than One and skipped to Kingston/Storm...great match. Honestly, Kingston is my absolute favorite person to watch in wrestling right now.


----------



## ROH

For those talking about it, IMO, J Cup 94 is the best show of that style. There's like, 20,000+ fans, and they go NUTS for everything. So, you have the epic feeling, and the wrestling itself is superb. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Sephiroth

Lyger vs. Sasuke is one of my favorite matches ever, botch and all. i even like it more than Pegasus vs. Sasuke (which is said to be the 5 star one, but i honestly think both are). 

i don't know tho, i tried rewatching Pegasus vs. Sasuke and i had to turn it off after 5 minutes because i couldn't stand it. i hope you guys still enjoy it...i just can't enjoy anything by Benoit anymore. maybe someday

edit: the only real problem with the show is the opener. bleh. i HATE Gedo


----------



## peep4life

Sephiroth said:


> Lyger vs. Sasuke is one of my favorite matches ever, botch and all. i even like it more than Pegasus vs. Sasuke (which is said to be the 5 star one, but i honestly think both are).
> 
> i don't know tho, i tried rewatching Pegasus vs. Sasuke and i had to turn it off after 5 minutes because i couldn't stand it. i hope you guys still enjoy it...i just can't enjoy anything by Benoit anymore. maybe someday
> 
> edit: the only real problem with the show is the opener. bleh. i HATE Gedo


I have Super J Cup 95 and its a solid show as well. Benoit Jericho is awesome. I'm with you on the Gedo hate, and he is all over the 95 show, but its still entertaining despite him. 
As for Benoit, I've been able to watch his matches because I like to remember him for his great work and not his unforgivable demise.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Dean Malenko jobbing to Gedo was terrible. Overall an awesome show, though.


----------



## ROH

95 had WAY too much Gedo. Kinda ruined it for me...


----------



## Blasko

http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=18579&category=53

I SO CAME RIGHT NOW.


----------



## -Mystery-

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=18579&category=53
> 
> I SO CAME RIGHT NOW.


You can fit into a large?


----------



## Blasko

-Mystery- said:


> You can fit into a large?


 I shop at Baby Gap, so meh.


----------



## T-C

I jizzed a little myself, tbh.


----------



## -Mystery-

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I shop at Baby Gap, so meh.


That's uhh....pretty hawt.


----------



## Blasko

-Mystery- said:


> That's uhh....pretty hawt.


 Wait in line, pretty boy.


----------



## Spartanlax

IWA:MS A Rotten Fairwell

Four Way Elimination Match- ***1/4 or ***1/2 tops
Ian Rotten vs. Mickie Knuckles- *

I don't even want to watch the rest. The title match was pretty good but disappointing...avoid this show.


----------



## Blasko

more details of Ian's last match.


----------



## Spartanlax

More details?

He started a chant for drunk fans in the front row. There were over 100 headbutts. They almost seemed to purposely expose the business the entire time, rather than half the time like most of Ian's matches with Mickie. Ugh.


----------



## Blasko

Just wondering, they usually have 'good' matches.


----------



## T-C

How long was his promo?


----------



## Blasko

Hour and 25 minutes. Just a wild guess.


----------



## Spartanlax

Match was entertaining, just bad. Like a trainwreck.

And are you fucking kidding me?! I turned it off immediately after the match; I wasn't sticking around for a 3 hour promo.


----------



## Taroostyles

ROH Death Before Dishonor IV(This is my first ROH review BTW)

Delirious/Delay-**1/4-**1/2
The Embassy vs Lethal/Cabana-***-***1/4
Strong/Mcguinness-***3/4(Unfamiliar with the pure rules, but I still really enjoyed this)
Briscoes/Irish Airborne-***1/2
Styles/Richards-***1/4-***1/2
Danielson/Dutt-***1/4
Team ROH/Team CZW-****3/4-*****(I'm leaning towards the latter tho, just unbelieveable stuff)

Overall, this was a great show to really introduce me to the product. Only one sub *** match, and it was still pretty entertaining for what it was and the time it was given.


----------



## Spartanlax

Really glad you enjoyed that show Taroo, especially since I think I reccomended it to you a few pages ago. Agreed on your overall thoughts and most of the ratings, except I didn't like Styles/Richards on DVD (live it was fun, on DVD it just seemed weird to me). The COD is, in my opinion, the greatest match in ROH history. Perfect booking, amazing raw emotion, etc. Just awesome.


----------



## Taroostyles

Spartanlax said:


> Really glad you enjoyed that show Taroo, especially since I think I reccomended it to you a few pages ago. Agreed on your overall thoughts and most of the ratings, except I didn't like Styles/Richards on DVD (live it was fun, on DVD it just seemed weird to me). The COD is, in my opinion, the greatest match in ROH history. Perfect booking, amazing raw emotion, etc. Just awesome.


Thanks, I really enjoyed it. Plus I got 3 more to watch so I'm pretty amped about that.

Here's something that I really liked about the Main Event too, even without knowing the entire backstory and only having seen some of the clips at the end of each chapter, I could still tell how important and epic the match was. 

I wasn't too familiar with most of the guys in the match yet I could feel the hatred, emotion, etc. like you said.

I was enthralled for the entire 40-45 minutes of the match and didn't even realize there wasn't commentary or anything, it was that awesome.

Really great stuff.


----------



## Spartanlax

What other three DVDs did you get? I can't remember.

And I'm now going to go watch the Cage Of Death


----------



## McQueen

PulseGlazer said:


> In terms of body of work, can any team hold up to The Holy Demon army as a team? I think not.


I dunno the Funks, British Bulldogs, Can-Am Connection and Hansen/Brody are all pretty fucking awesome for whatever style they brought to the table. But the H.D.A. is pretty much the greatest tag team ever. All Japan fucking rules the school.

I got my Best of Holy Demon Army set today! Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Kantos, for starters why don't you just check out those J-Cups and maybe one of those NOAH shows I recommended. Oh and I did forget to mension a really super show and you may think I'm yanking your chain but (All Japan Women, yes women)AJW presents: Dreamslam 1 & 2 (not sure IVP has DS 1 though). Seriously awesome stuff through and through. If you like the japanese style after that I can further help (as well as several other people) recommend stuff.

Highspots.... Kawada shirt.......... OMG.


----------



## Taroostyles

Spartanlax said:


> What other three DVDs did you get? I can't remember.
> 
> And I'm now going to go watch the Cage Of Death


Dragon Gate Challenge
Manhatten Mayhem
Glory By Honor V Night 2

Haven't gotten around to any of them yet, but they were all recommeeded by a few people in this thread.


----------



## Blasko

Taroostyles said:


> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Manhatten Mayhem
> Glory By Honor V Night 2
> 
> Haven't gotten around to any of them yet, but they were all recommeeded by a few people in this thread.


Your order is 'cream myself' worthy.


----------



## Taroostyles

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Your order is 'cream myself' worthy.


LOL, thanks.

I really wanted to start with some of the best shows to really get into the product, these were the ones that kept coming up.(Well out of the ones that were part of the big10 sale anyway.)


----------



## McQueen

No Taroo seriously you bought some fan-fucking-tastic shows to start.

And Jay really did cream himself.


----------



## Sephiroth

Taroostyles said:


> ROH Death Before Dishonor IV(This is my first ROH review BTW)
> 
> Delirious/Delay-**1/4-**1/2
> The Embassy vs Lethal/Cabana-***-***1/4
> Strong/Mcguinness-***3/4(Unfamiliar with the pure rules, but I still really enjoyed this)
> Briscoes/Irish Airborne-***1/2
> Styles/Richards-***1/4-***1/2
> Danielson/Dutt-***1/4
> Team ROH/Team CZW-****3/4-*****(I'm leaning towards the latter tho, just unbelieveable stuff)
> 
> Overall, this was a great show to really introduce me to the product. Only one sub *** match, and it was still pretty entertaining for what it was and the time it was given.


just so you know, the Delirious/Delay match was taped for ROHVideos.com so they usually make those shorter and more of a "gateway" match for new fans. i liked that little match tho. i wish Delay would get booked again.




McQueen said:


> Kantos, for starters why don't you just check out those J-Cups and maybe one of those NOAH shows I recommended. Oh and I did forget to mension a really super show and you may think I'm yanking your chain but (All Japan Women, yes women)*AJW presents: Dreamslam 1 & 2 *(not sure IVP has DS 1 though). Seriously awesome stuff through and through. If you like the japanese style after that I can further help (as well as several other people) recommend stuff.
> 
> Highspots.... Kawada shirt.......... OMG.


each of the Dreamslam shows have like 87 ****+ matches. that's an exaggeration...but it's closer to the truth that you'd imagine. tons of seriously awesome stuff. 

also if you get the Super J Cups, the J Crown shows are great stuff too. oh and try and avoid J Cup 2000. also i'm not sure what are some good shows, but i'm sure some people here know some good WAR shows that is just tons of juniors goodness. tons of shit from Jericho, Rey Jr., Lyger, Ultimo Dragon, Sasuke, Lance Storm, Ohtani, etc.

Kawada shirt...*scoffs*...i want a Dino shirt



McQueen said:


> And Jay really did cream himself.


is your name Eric Tuttle?


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> And Jay really did cream himself.


 still busting over the Kawada shirt and CroCop in general. 

Leave me alone, douche.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> still busting over the Kawada shirt and CroCop in general.
> 
> Leave me alone, douche.


you know "Monster K" is teaming with "Fire Monster" (Ohtani) to face Hard Gay and Real Gay in a week~!?

that's cream worthy


----------



## McQueen

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> still busting over the Kawada shirt and CroCop in general.
> 
> Leave me alone, douche.


Why the hate Jay? Did you not like you Valentine?


----------



## Sephiroth

everyone is ignoring me


----------



## McQueen

I love you sephy, but I love the Can-Am Connection more.

*KROFFAT FOR THE WIN!*



Sephiroth said:


> is your name Eric Tuttle?


Well that's half right actually. :lmao

Sephy do me a favor and order me the best of Go Shiozaki off IVP, looks pretty damn epic even though I'm pretty sure he loses every match on the compilation.

Oh and Trigger > Cross


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> I love you sephy, but I love the Can-Am Connection more.
> 
> *KROFFAT FOR THE WIN!*
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's half right actually. :lmao
> 
> Sephy do me a favor and order me the best of Go Shiozaki off IVP, looks pretty damn epic even though I'm pretty sure he loses every match on the compilation.
> 
> Oh and Trigger > Cross


that does look effing sweet.

Go Shiosaki vs. Kenta Kobashi (15:30) 
Go Shiosaki & Kenta Kobashi vs. Jun Akiyama & Tenryu (19:00) 
Go Shiosaki & Kenta Kobashi vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Nakajima (26:30)

6 bucks for that, it's a steal.


----------



## McQueen

Those matches are all over **** 1/4 easily.

And the true 2005 MOTY is on that set. Too bad I just ordered from there but you can bet that will be on my next order.


----------



## ROH

*ROH Final Battle 2007*

1. Ruckus & Jigsaw vs. Matt Cross & Bobby Fish - **** (Was going great until Ruckus' shitty hot tag...decent opener overall)

2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Larry Sweeney - *1/2** (Kinda lame angle advancer)

3. Necro Butcher vs. Jack Evans (NO DQ Match) - ***1/4* (Some fun spots and such, but nothing more)

4. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards - ****3/4* (DAVEY RICHARDS is a superb face; shame he sucks as a heel. With 2 more minutes of nearfalls this would be 4*)

5. Adam Pearce, Brent Albright, & BJ Whitmer vs. Delirious, Kevin Steen, & El Generico (Tables Are Legal) - **** (What the fuck? They had perfect circumstances going into this, then they just worked the slowest, most uneventful 10 minutes of wrestling I've seen in a while. Good job. When the spots finally came, they were lackluster and unoriginal. Could have easily been better)

6. Rocky Romero vs. Ernie Osiris - *** (Ok squash)

7. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match) - ****1/4* (Their 'Man Up' match, but dragged out and weirdly toned down on the big spots. Steven's selling was awesome and the build was great, but the finising sequence was far too lacking)

8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero (#1 Contender's Four Way Elimination Match) - ****1/2* (Good stuff, but nothing super great or anything we've seen before.

9. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black (World Tag Team Title Match) - ****1/2* (Very good, no major problems yet nothing amazing)

*Overall thoughts*: Show was above average, but considering live reports and such was incredibly dissapointing. I don't know if it was the crowd themselves or ROH turning down the crowd noise, but the crowd were ridiculously quiet throughout the show, and it hurt pretty much every match.

*Overall Score*: 6/10.


----------



## StraightEdge

Is Final Battle 2007 Passable?


----------



## -Mystery-

StraightEdge said:


> Is Final Battle 2007 Passable?


Not at all.


----------



## StraightEdge

-Mystery- said:


> Not at all.


K, Thanks *Adds to Wish list*


----------



## ROH

StraightEdge said:


> Is Final Battle 2007 Passable?


Depends on how much a dead crowd bothers you.


----------



## McQueen

ROH said:


> Depends on how much a dead crowd bothers you.


CHIKARA?

Oh shit what he say!...


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> CHIKARA?
> 
> Oh shit what he say!...


....Did you see Final Battle? I would have rather have a CHIKARA crowd then the NYC crowd that night. I watched Strong/Stevens, AOTF/Briscoes and they were dead as hell. The only match that they were hot for was the 4 way.


----------



## McQueen

Thats because..

Chris... is.... awesome!

And no I haven't seen FB yet, not all that interested at the moment.


----------



## Blasko

A NYC crowd? Dead? 

Did I miss something here?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> Thats because..
> 
> Chris... is.... awesome!
> 
> And no I haven't seen FB yet, not all that interested at the moment.


*Sees Kingston backfist a baby into the future*

.....That's so cold, but so awesome


----------



## Blasko

Fuck a backfist to a baby. 

I want to see Mirko CroCop kick an elderly woman.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Fuck a backfist to a baby.
> 
> I want to see Mirko CroCop kick an elderly woman.


CroCop Vs Old woman inside the Octagon. 

Finally! A match that Mirko could win in the UFC! Book it Dana!


----------



## McQueen

CroCop could always just knock Yuji Nagata out in 23 seconds again to reestablish his badassness.


----------



## Blasko

Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels, Smacjdown vs. Raw 08, ladder match for the ECW Title. 

**** 1/4, spot fest.

Hard Gay vs. Tim Donst, SDvR style is next~!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ Do a 3 on 1 Match where Tim Donst gets fucking owned then goes into FIGHTING SPIRIT mode, but still loses.


----------



## Claymore

Just got done watching the OMEGA: Uncommon Passion DVD, and what a fantastic little story contained within this set. It covers a lot of ground, and it is just really easy to sit down and enjoy the documentary...

Having said that, I have not watched the matches yet. But with the clips that have been shown, and the background behind some of them explained then I am sure they will have some good ones on there.

To sum up, certainly a DVD that should not be overlooked...


----------



## -GP-

Claymore said:


> Just got done watching the OMEGA: Uncommon Passion DVD, and what a fantastic little story contained within this set. It covers a lot of ground, and it is just really easy to sit down and enjoy the documentary...
> 
> Having said that, I have not watched the matches yet. But with the clips that have been shown, and the background behind some of them explained then I am sure they will have some good ones on there.
> 
> To sum up, certainly a DVD that should not be overlooked...


I just watched that about a week ago but was gonna watch the matches as well before posting an opinion.

Some really great characters in there - legit good people who made a little promotion that could.
Definitely a good dvd to pick up from the main piece alone.

Back in a few days hopefully with some match thoughts


----------



## Dark Church

I watched FB and enjoyed it for the most part. Chris Hero was by far the best part. I also discovered that Erick Stevens annoys me and I don't like him.


----------



## Taroostyles

ROH Glory By Honor V Night 2

Evans/Richards-***
Pierce/Delirious-**1/2
Daniels/Jacobs/Cabana-**1/2
Joe/Homicide vs Briscoes-***1/2-***3/4
Hero/Claudio vs Aries/Strong-***1/2-***3/4
Mcguinness/Marifuji-****1/4(Awesome stuff, the 2nd half of the match is just great)
KENTA/Danielson-****3/4(Great great match, just a battle of wills. Some unbelieveable sequences in this match)

Overall, another great show.(2 for 2 so far)


----------



## Sephiroth

Taroostyles said:


> Hero/Claudio vs Aries/Strong-***1/2-***3/4


this match makes me sad 

i miss Aries & Strong as a team. Taroo, if you liked this match, you definitely need to check out some of their epic matches. what were the other two you bought? Manhatten Mayhem and Dragon Gate Challenge? on DGC, the 6 man between Blood Generation and Generation Next is out of this world. if Better Than Our Best is ever on the $10 sale, i recommend picking it up. Aries/Strong vs. CIMA/Doi is outstanding. plus the rest of the show isn't too shabby itself


----------



## Taroostyles

Sephiroth said:


> this match makes me sad
> 
> i miss Aries & Strong as a team. Taroo, if you liked this match, you definitely need to check out some of their epic matches. what were the other two you bought? Manhatten Mayhem and Dragon Gate Challenge? on DGC, the 6 man between Blood Generation and Generation Next is out of this world. if Better Than Our Best is ever on the $10 sale, i recommend picking it up. Aries/Strong vs. CIMA/Doi is outstanding. plus the rest of the show isn't too shabby itself


Yeah, I've heard that 6 man tag is off the charts from a few people.

I enjoyed the Hero/Claudio vs Aries/Strong match, it was a little slow at points but still very solid overall. 

I was pretty familiar with Aries/Strong from their stuff in TNA, but Hero is the guy who impresses me the most.(Out of the guys I had never seen before)

He seems like an awesome heel from just the stuff I've seen on these 2 shows.


----------



## StraightEdge

Taroostyles said:


> I was pretty familiar with Aries/Strong from their stuff in TNA


Their TNA stuff is nothing compared to their stuff in ROH.


----------



## Sephiroth

StraightEdge said:


> Their TNA stuff is nothing compared to their stuff in ROH.


which is pretty much true for everyone except Christian Cage, AJ Styles, Jeff Hardy, and Konnan 

edit: actually, the AJ Styles one might be hard to argue. sure his 2005 stuff is amazing. but nothing compares to AJ vs. London or AJ vs. Danielson from the early days


----------



## Taroostyles

StraightEdge said:


> Their TNA stuff is nothing compared to their stuff in ROH.


I believe it.

I was just saying I was familiar with who they were and their style in the ring.


----------



## -Mystery-

Watch DGC next plz


----------



## StraightEdge

Sephiroth said:


> which is pretty much true for everyone except Christian Cage, AJ Styles, Jeff Hardy, and Konnan
> 
> edit: actually, the AJ Styles one might be hard to argue. sure his 2005 stuff is amazing. but nothing compares to AJ vs. London or AJ vs. Danielson from the early days


Lol, yeah. 

And I Don't know Joe Vs Daniels Vs Styles (@ Unbreakable) is probably better than those matches and same with Styles Vs Joe (@ Turning Point), these two matches plus the two you mentioned are probably the best in his career. 






Taroostyles said:


> I believe it.
> 
> I was just saying I was familiar with who they were and their style in the ring.


And yeah, but in ROH they have more freedom to use their style like how they like.

And glad to see you liking Glory By Honor Night IV Night Two, this was my 1st ROH Show, I was hooked after that.






-Mystery- said:


> Watch DGC next plz


I *STILL* Haven't gotten that show . I Really have to pick it up on my next order.


----------



## Taroostyles

-Mystery- said:


> Watch DGC next plz


Bout to right now, then finish it up with Manhatten Mayhem.


----------



## StraightEdge

Taroostyles said:


> Bout to right now, then finish it up with Manhatten Mayhem.


Manhattan Mayhem is another great show, although nothing really sticks out that badly, nothing really disapoints in the show


----------



## -Mystery-

Taroostyles said:


> Bout to right now, then finish it up with Manhatten Mayhem.


Great. I'm looking foward to your ratings because DGC is one of my favorite shows ever. Gets overlooked criminally.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Mystery- said:


> Great. I'm looking foward to your ratings because DGC is one of my favorite shows ever. Gets overlooked criminally.


Joe vs. Daniels and Danielson/Delirious vs. Rave/Shelley are both criminally overlooked.

edit: it's one of my favorite shows too. it could be my favorite, but i hate Saito/Yang and was extremely disappointed in Styles/Sydal vs. Kid/Genki (even tho it's like *** 1/2, i just expected a lot more considering i was a huge Sydal mark then and was still creaming over Styles/Sydal vs. Aries/Strong from 4YA). plus Homicide/Colt was nothing special and Claudio/Hagadorn and Reyes vs. Collyer had no business being on this awesome show.


----------



## Plagued

I've been watching ROH for only about 5 months now (beginner fan), and it would be appreciated on suggestions for what DVD I should get next.

I have already seen all the PPVs and Final Battle 2007.

And does the ROH store ship to Canada? Thanks.


----------



## StraightEdge

Plagued said:


> I've been watching ROH for only about 5 months now (beginner fan), and it would be appreciated on suggestions for what DVD I should get next.
> 
> I have already seen all the PPVs and Final Battle 2007.
> 
> And does the ROH store ship to Canada? Thanks.


Manhattan Mayhem, Glory By Honor IV Night Two, Dragon Gate Challenge, Better Than Our Best & Death before Dishonor IV are a few suggestions. 

And Yes, they do ship to Canada.


----------



## Plagued

StraightEdge said:


> Manhattan Mayhem, Glory By Honor IV Night Two, Dragon Gate Challenge, Better Than Our Best & Death before Dishonor IV are a few suggestions.
> 
> And Yes, they do ship to Canada.


Okay, thanks. I've heard good stuff about the Manhattan Mayhem DVDs and the Glory By Honor ones. I'll be sure to check 'em out.


----------



## Spartanlax

All the talk about Dragon Gate Challenge over the past page, along with my recent viewing of Fourth Year Anniversary really makes me remember something; the Milestone Series was perhaps the greatest thing to ever happen to ROH, even better (IMO) than the Summer Of Punk when it comes to match quality and pure entertainment, as the SOP only had the Punk storyline driving it while MS had the ROH/CZW war as well as the culmination of many feuds like Cide/Cabana, Joe/Daniels, etc. Awesome stuff. <3 Milestone Series


----------



## KaijuFan

If only ROH restocked Arena Warfare


----------



## Sephiroth

did anyone hear any good things about the latest Kensuke Office show? the main and Nakajima's match interest me the most

Kensuke Office "Take The Dream vol. 3 ~ A Name Called Dream", 2/11/08 (Samurai! TV)
Tokyo Korakuen Hall
2,000 Fans - Super No Vacancy

1. A New Dream: Seiya Sanada beat Kento Miyahara (debut) (10:22) with a crabhold.
2. A New Dream: Takeshi Minnamino beat Takashi Okita (debut) (10:12) with a Swanton Bomb.
3. To The Holy Place & Dream: Kikutaro, Magnitude Kishiwada & Boso Boy Raito beat Numazu Man, Numazu Man & Numazu Man (21:01) when Kishiwada used the Last Ride on Numazu Man.
4. The Dream & First Confrontation ~ Katsuhiko Nakajima Return ~ The Future: Katsuhiko Nakajima beat Ryuji Yamaguchi (25:13) with a Moonsault press.
5. The Basis Named A Dream: Kensuke Sasaki, Genichiro Tenryu, Yoshihiro Takayama & Minoru Suzuki beat Toshiaki Kawada, Akitoshi Saito , Shinjiro Ohtani & Yutaka Yoshie (30:08) when Takayama used an Everest German Suplex hold on Saito.


----------



## McQueen

I must see that main event. On paper it is epic.


----------



## StraightEdge

Spartanlax said:


> All the talk about Dragon Gate Challenge over the past page, along with my recent viewing of Fourth Year Anniversary really makes me remember something; the Milestone Series was perhaps the greatest thing to ever happen to ROH, even better (IMO) than the Summer Of Punk when it comes to match quality and pure entertainment, as the SOP only had the Punk storyline driving it while MS had the ROH/CZW war as well as the culmination of many feuds like Cide/Cabana, Joe/Daniels, etc. Awesome stuff. <3 Milestone Series


I agree with you there, the Milestone Series was epic.:agree:


----------



## T-C

Who would have guessed that Saito was taking the fall in that main event.


----------



## Spartanlax

CHIKARA Two Eyebrows Are Better Than One

Cheech & Cloudy vs. Crossbones & UltraMantis Black- **1/2
Movarian Greyhound vs. Zombie Plaintain vs. Hydra- * (only for Hydra's entrance)
Vin Gerard vs. Worker Ant- **
Kylie Pierce vs. Sara Del Ray- *
Eddie Kingstin vs. Shane Storm- ***3/4
Jimmy Olsen vs. Sabian- ***1/4
FIST vs. The Colony- **3/4
Larry Sweeney vs. Hallowicked- ***
Claudio Castagnoli & Ophidian & Lince Dorado vs. Mike Quackenbush & Amasis & Tim Donst- ***1/2

Entertaining CHIKARA show, worth the money if you're a fan of the promotion but not must-have.


----------



## MatRykiel25

I am trying to get into FIP so I was wondering what shows should I start with to get caught up with to get into the promotion?


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> CHIKARA?
> 
> Oh shit what he say!...


Dude, 90% of Chikky crowds from 07 were hotter than the FB07 one, unless, ROH did actually turn the crowd noise down for whatever reason.

DGC is my fav ROH show


----------



## Taroostyles

Dragon Gate Challenge

Homicide/Cabana-**
Reyes/Collyer-**1/2-**3/4
Yang/Saito-***-***1/4(Read some people didn't like it, I thought it was pretty solid)
Whitmer/Jacobs-****(Awesome match, that powerbomb is insane onto the apron)
Delirious/Danielson vs Rave/Shelley-***1/2
Claudio/Hagadorn-*1/4
Styles/Sydal vs Dragon Kid/Horiguchi-***1/2-***3/4(Loved it, leaning more towards the latter than the former)
Blood Generation/Generation Next-****1/4(Incredible match, a tad spotty but still great. It wasn't the spots themselves, but the fluidity of them seemed weird until the final exchanes of the match. Still great, could go up maybe 1/4* on another viewing maybe.)
Joe/Daniels-***3/4-****(I always like these 2 together, this is pretty much on par with there FR 06 match. Nice to see Daniels get th win)

Overall, yet another great show. The atmosphere of this one was a little different but I liked it. I'm starting to become a little more familiar with guys I didn't know like Hero, Claudio, Whitmer, Jacobs, Mcguinness, etc. 

Probably won't get to the last one for awhile, I'm all watched out.


----------



## McQueen

MatRykiel25 said:


> I am trying to get into FIP so I was wondering what shows should I start with to get caught up with to get into the promotion?


Cage of Pain, Unfinished Business 2007, Eddie Graham Memorial Battle of the Belts, and International Impact weekend are all really good. FIP really steped it up last uyear and I like it better than ROH currently.



ROH said:


> Dude, 90% of Chikky crowds from 07 were hotter than the FB07 one, unless, ROH did actually turn the crowd noise down for whatever reason.
> 
> DGC is my fav ROH show


:lmao you do realize I said that just to piss you off. Although I thought the crowd was pretty boring during Hero/Quack from Aniversario?


----------



## Sephiroth

FIP Sucks >_>

edit: i kid, i kid


----------



## bmxmadb53

IWA Mid-South
"Christmas Carnage 2005"
Dec. 16, 2005

1. Nate Webb vs Hillbilly Jed *3/4
2. CJ Otis vs Van Hughes **
3. The Iron Saints vs Lotus & Crazy J **1/4
4. Larry Sweeney vs Ryan Cruz vs Trik Davis vs Darin Corbin **1/4
5. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs Jigsaw ***1/2
6. Arik Cannon vs Hallowicked ***
7. New Jack vs Jimmy Jacobs **
8. Ian Rotten, Matt Sydal & Delirious vs Eddie Kingston, Josh Abercrombie & Brandon Thomaselli **3/4
9. Barbed Wire Bat Match: Bull Pain vs Brandon Prophet *3/4 Just wasn't feeling it
10. No Rope Barbed Wire Match: Necro Butcher & Toby Klein vs Deranged & Brain Damage **3/4

Pretty Decent show..dunno if i wasn't in the mood or something.


----------



## Sephiroth

bmxmadb53 said:


> 7. New Jack vs Jimmy Jacobs **


wait what? why did this happen? was Ian on drugs when he booked New Jack? or did Fannin want Jimmy to die?


----------



## McQueen

More importantly was it "Fat" CJ Otis at that show.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Sephiroth said:


> wait what? why did this happen? was Ian on drugs when he booked New Jack? or did Fannin want Jimmy to die?


Ian <3 Drugs. Naw, this was jacobs first show since the Title incident and new jack was supposed to hurt jacobs not sure who's idea it was.



McQueen said:


> More importantly was it "Fat" CJ Otis at that show.


CJ Wasn't really fat so to say, but he wasn't "lean mean fighting machine" CJ OTIS!


----------



## -Mystery-

Yeah, I've got the impulse to watch the Milestone Series so I'm going to. Hopefully I can have it finished by the end of the week.


----------



## Obfuscation

*CZW Cage Of Death 9*

1. Nicky Benz/Joe Gacy/Alex Colon vs Beef Wellington/Greg Excellent/LJ Cruz-*1/2
2. Team AnDrew/Nate Hatred vs Cheech/Cloudy/Brodie Lee-**3/4
3.* Jr. Heavyweight Title: *Sabian(c) vs LuFisto-***1/2
4. *Tag Team Titles: *Derek Fraizer/Niles Young(c) vs Jon Dahmer/Damien Demento-**
5. *Lumberjack/Strap Match: *LOBO vs Maven Bentley-DUD
6. *CZW Title: *Ruckus(c) vs Nick Gage vs The Messiah-**1/2
7. *Ultraviolent Tables: *Sexxxy Eddy vs Viking vs WHACKS-*3/4
8. *Fans Bring The Weapons: *Mitch Ryder vs Chuey Martinez-**1/2
9. *Cage Of Death: *Team CZW vs Team MBA-***1/2


----------



## -Mystery-

I was pretty disappointed with COD. It seemed like a huge clusterfuck. I mean if you know you're gonna have that many people in the COD, why not use the octagon shaped cage or even extend the ring somewhat by building platforms with weapons on them on the sides of the ring. 

I got TOD 4 in the mail today and I skimmed through the matches so far and it looks fucking insane.


----------



## Obfuscation

I enjoied it, personally. But it did feel that having 8 men in one ring with all of those weapons everywhere was a bit much. There was like one little patch of mat to wrestle on, with the rest being covered with the plunder. Nonetheless, I can say Drake's spot killing Brain Damage and Danny Havoc winning the match made up for it.


----------



## -Mystery-

Yeah, the match was pretty enjoyable but it was a mess. Could've been a lot better had they used the octagon cage.


----------



## Spartanlax

TOD4 is really cool Mystery. I still like TOD3 better, but 4 is probably the second best one. Necro/Ian, Kingston/Zandig, the finals, etc...all very fun.


----------



## Blasko

I am one of the few people that enjoyed 4 over 3. 3 was great, but something about four just made it more appealing to me. 

And if you give the UltraViolent battle Royal more then 3/4*, there's something wrong with you.


----------



## Spartanlax

If you give the UltraViolent Rumble anything above "Every man in this match could commit suicide and the wrestling business would be better because of it", there's something wrong with you.


----------



## Blasko

Meh, Havoc did okay.

Also, I think I hold record of Longest match is SDvR 08 LIVE history. 

Sandman (Me) vs. Terry Funk (Friend) vs. Mick Foley (IGN Mod) Extreme rules match. 

How long? 

2 hours.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Can someone give me rankings of ROH events from 2007 b/c I am thinking of getting some more.If I finally get my last ones I ordered in it was 2 1/2 weeks ago


----------



## Obfuscation

I need to buy TOD 3. I saw Necro vs Green Phantom and loved it. By the way the talk is going, sounds like the whole show delivers.

TOD 4 was awesome. Gage on fire was pretty damn cool.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Well finally checked my e-mail and figured out why my order never came in they had a problem with my card so do you think they will just let me cancel that order and do another one.If so then I need some help with picking out three.I am looking at only 2007 events.

FYF:NYC
FYF:Liverpool
All-Star Extravaganza III
Fighting Spirit
Respect is Earned
Fight at the Roxbury
Live in Tokyo
Race to the Top Tournament Night 2
Death before Dishonor V Weekend
Caged Raged
Honor Nation
Undeniable
Glory by Honor VI Night 1
Final Battle 2007

And i am going to pick three I guess


----------



## StraightEdge

KYSeahawks said:


> Well finally checked my e-mail and figured out why my order never came in they had a problem with my card so do you think they will just let me cancel that order and do another one.If so then I need some help with picking out three.I am looking at only 2007 events.
> 
> FYF:NYC
> FYF:Liverpool
> All-Star Extravaganza III
> Fighting Spirit
> Respect is Earned
> Fight at the Roxbury
> Live in Tokyo
> Race to the Top Tournament Night 2
> *Death before Dishonor V Weekend*
> Caged Raged
> Honor Nation
> Undeniable
> *Glory by Honor VI Night 1
> Final Battle 2007*
> 
> And i am going to pick three I guess


Any of those 4, I haven't seen the last 2 but I've heard they are great.






-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Also, I think I hold record of Longest match is SDvR 08 LIVE history.
> 
> Sandman (Me) vs. Terry Funk (Friend) vs. Mick Foley (IGN Mod) Extreme rules match.
> 
> How long?
> 
> 2 hours.



I'm already giving it *****.


----------



## vivalabrave

StraightEdge said:


> I'm already giving it *****.


****3/4
Funk stopped selling the leg at around 1 hour 21 minutes in. 

DISAPOINTING TERRY!


----------



## Obfuscation

*CZW H8*:

Metro Sickness vs Wild Stallions-*3/4
Grim Reefer vs Javi-Air-***
Great Blazini vs Ryan McBride-**
Niles Young/Derek Fraizer vs Hallowicked/Jigsaw-**1/2
Toby Klein vs Mitch Ryder/Maven Bentley-*1/2
*Iron Man Title*: Chris Hero vs DJ Hyde vs Adam Flash-***
*CZW Title*: Justice Pain(c) vs Nick Gage-**
*CZW Title*: Justice Pain(c) vs Drake Younger-**1/2

I couldn't get around to downloading the UVU & Tag title matches but from what I have seen it was another fun show. Nothing awe inspiring but if you like CZW you can have some fun watching it. Sadly the main event was drab since Gage's concussion wouldn't let him go. The impromtu bout between Pain and Younger wasn't long but damn it was really fun. Great way to end the show I thought, give the fans the much awaiting bout.


----------



## Sephiroth

ugh, Arik Cannon's F1RST Wrestling isn't even a year old and they've only put on 5 shows and...they ALREADY have the best covers on the indys except for Chikara and PWG's DDT4 shows.


































the Unfinished Business cover is just sick. here's a bigger image of it.










also i'm thinking about making the 2 1/2 - 3 hour drive to the Twin Cities to see their show next Sunday. what do you guys think?

F1RST Wrestling Presents; "No Love Lost" on Sunday, February 24th
In Minneapolis, MN at First Avenue!

Doors Open @ 6 p.m. - Bell Time @ 7 p.m.
Tickets are $8 and $5 w/ College ID - 18+, 21 to Drink : All Ages Welcome
***All Ages Welcome : Accompanied by Parent or Guardian***

* Tag Team Main Event! *
Arik Cannon & Cody O'Neill -vs- The North Star Express

* Battle Of The Titans! *
Thoruf Marius -vs- "The Skull Krusher" Rasche Brown

* Young Lions Collide! *
Tyler Black -vs- Jaysin Strife

* The War Wages On! *
"Playboy" Pete Huge -vs- Big Brody Hoofer -vs- Joey Envy

"The Professional" Benjamin Sailer -vs- Kamikaze Klecker

6% Body Fat Rob James -vs- Shane Hollister

"Popular" Nate Bash -vs- Venom -vs- Arya Daivari -vs- The Prophet

PLUS MUCH MORE!!!

----------

WHY THE FUCK DOES ROH HAVE TO MAKE SHITTY COVERS?!

(McQueen, you should go too.)


----------



## F5uits

Wow, if anyone is looking to check out CHIKARA and getting caught up on the promotion, I STRONGLY endorse the new Best of 2007 three-disc set that's just come out. This looks like a legit Best of.


----------



## PulseGlazer

F5uits said:


> Wow, if anyone is looking to check out CHIKARA and getting caught up on the promotion, I STRONGLY endorse the new Best of 2007 three-disc set that's just come out. This looks like a legit Best of.


I must say I agree totally. This is the ultimate must buy for anyone looking to get into Chikara... and It's so Cheap!!!


----------



## .EMO

YEAHHHH. I got my first indy dvds in so long..

Chikara Best of 2007
The whole Young Lions Cup
Ted Petty Invitational 07

How are they?


----------



## JD13

.EMO said:


> YEAHHHH. I got my first indy dvds in so long..
> 
> Chikara Best of 2007
> The whole Young Lions Cup
> Ted Petty Invitational 07
> 
> How are they?


YLC(07) is insanely fun. TPI 07 wasnt the best TPI ever, but still IWAs best shows of the year.

Best of chikky will no doubt be good times.


----------



## -Mystery-

Yay me! I was looking through my wrestling DVDs and found TOD 3. After Spartan mentioned it last night I thought I owned it but wasn't sure so I investigated and I do indeed own it. Funny thing is I don't remember ordering it but whatever. I'm gonna watch both TOD 3 & 4 sometime this week along with the Milestone Series.


----------



## bstaple12

I just got finished with the Best of Chikara and I must say that I loved every second of it. I definetly will be getting the Best of 2007. I can't believe its 20$.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm off topic but who cares. This video is fucking hilarious...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YFA4oD7jpU4


----------



## Taroostyles

ROH Manhatten Mayhem

Izzy/Deranged vs Dixie/Azrieal-**1/2
Cabana/Nigel-**3/4-***
Gibson/Tiger-***3/4-****
Strong/Evans vs Jacobs/Whitmer-***3/4
Joe/Lethal-****1/4
Rave/Punk-***1/2-***3/4
Aries/Shelley-****
Joe/Lethal vs Homicide/Ki-***1/2(Really great for only being like 10 minutes long tho)

Yet another great show, I wasn't dissapointed with any of them at all.

You really can't go wrong with 6 ***1/2+ matches.


----------



## macs182

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I am one of the few people that enjoyed 4 over 3. 3 was great, *but something about four just made it more appealing to me. *
> 
> And if you give the UltraViolent battle Royal more then 3/4*, there's something wrong with you.


BRAIN DAMAGE~!!!! or was it Beef Wellington?
Anyways, I think TOD4 was the better overall show but TOD3 had sickest matches (Eddy/Arsenal, Bailey/Wifebeater, Phantom/Necro, the Finals...just sick shit). Still, the guy that fucked up his leg during the battle royal was the worst thing I've seen in CZW, so I guess TOD4 wins


----------



## Obfuscation

I am pretty sad that Chikara only put Kingston/Donst I on the Best of 07 set. I really wished they would have had the match where Donst gave Kingston a LARIAT instead, but I can't really complain 

Icarus vs Donst on it is awesome. I saw a vid for that match, just wow. Looks superb.


----------



## -GP-

-Mystery- said:


> I'm off topic but who cares. This video is fucking hilarious...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=YFA4oD7jpU4


Couldn't make out half (hell, a quarter) of what he said, but the bit around 6:30 where he gets pissed off at something is classic :lmao


----------



## McQueen

Sephiroth said:


> ----------
> 
> WHY THE FUCK DOES ROH HAVE TO MAKE SHITTY COVERS?!
> 
> (McQueen, you should go too.)


I might be out of town this weekend, not positive but pretty likely (family is visiting up north). Every damn time theres a show around here and i'm not in town. Sonofabitch!!!!



> ****3/4
> Funk stopped selling the leg at around 1 hour 21 minutes in.
> 
> DISAPOINTING TERRY!


Video Game or not FUNK NEVER STOPS SELLING!

He's too much of a pro for that.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Video Game or not FUNK NEVER STOPS SELLING!
> 
> He's too much of a pro for that.


I heard Funk retired twice during that match...


----------



## Platt

Expect ROH to release these new FIP shows tomorrow


----------



## Sephiroth

just got a new email from everyone's favorite puro providers



IVPVideos said:


> Welcome friends to another exciting update. After heavy debate, we have decided that all orders will now be shipped priority mail in the United States. This will mean that everyone is charged the same flat fee no matter if you order one DVD or one hundred DVDs. I prefer one hundred of course
> 
> Speaking of DVDs, we have recently added over one hundred new DVDs to the new release section. Highlights include over 40 new Joshi DVDs, Best of AJPW Triple Crown Volumes 16-32, 15 new DVDs with custom cover art, tons of new compilations including two custom ones featuring Kota Ibushi and Go Shiosaki. See these two stars in action before they invade the United States!!! Also, if you are a fan of old Michinoku Pro, make sure to keep your eye on the new release section in March. Trust me, you won't be disappointed.
> 
> I also wanted to apologize for the delay in shipping. The three day guarantee hasn't been followed as strictly as I would like. Business has picked up tremendously this year, mostly due to new advertising and competitors going AWOL. With a full time job along with running this business things can sometimes get behind. Good news though, as I now have an employee to help me along the way. I want to thank everyone for being patient as we continue to take bigger and bigger leaps into being the number one supplier of Puroresu DVD's
> 
> I want to thank www.puroresupower.com and www.puroresufan.com for allowing us to place ads with them. If you need Puroresu news, those are the two places to go to.
> 
> Finally, I just want to say thanks for your continual support. Without you, there is no me, and I don't forget that. I won't disappear with your money, and as for as long as I can I will be supplying Puro DVDs. Also, please remember that IVPvideos.com will be closed from March 27th to April 1st as I will make my eighth trip to Wrestlemania.
> 
> If anyone will be down at the events and you see an IVPvideos.com T-shirt, come by and say Hi. I will definitely be at ROH Friday, Hall of Fame Saturday and Wrestlemania Sunday. Thanks!


----------



## PulseGlazer

Sephiroth said:


> just got a new email from everyone's favorite puro providers


We love you too IVP


----------



## Platt

New T-Shirt you can expect later today


----------



## -Mystery-

New FIP shows! Yay!

I hope they have Buy 3, Get 1 on FIP DVDs.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Kevin Steeeeeeeeeeen!


----------



## MrPaiMei

Proving Ground is coming out today/tommorow, a heads up.


----------



## Platt

MrPaiMei said:


> Proving Ground is coming out today/tommorow, a heads up.












RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!

The Buy 3, Get 1 Free sale returns for all RING OF HONOR DVD'S. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE.
5) KOCH DVD's "Bloodstained Honor" and "Stars of Honor" are NOT INCLUDED in the sale!!!

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Friday, February 29th at 9am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

*Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles.

**KOCH DVD's "Bloodstained Honor" and "Stars of Honor" CAN NOT BE INCLUDED IN THE SALE!!!


25% OFF RING OF HONOR LIVE EVENT TICKETS!!!

It's simple. All Ring of Honor tickets are now on sale for 25% off and have already been reduced on the website. Tickets are now on sale for the following events:

3/14- Dover, NJ
3/15- Dover, NJ
3/16- Philadelphia, PA (PPV Taping, Special 5pm belltime)
3/28- Orlando, FL
3/29- Orlando, FL
4/11- Boston, MA
4/12- Edison, NJ
4/18- Detroit, MI
4/19- Chicago Ridge, IL
6/6- Hartford, CT
6/27- Dayton, OH

To purchase tickets click on this link: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=163. Offer ends on Friday, February 29th 9am EST. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com.

FULL IMPACT PRO (FIP) BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!

Buy 3, Get 1 Free sale on all FIP DVD's. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 1 Free FIP DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc..
2) FIP Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Rise Of The New Dawn DVD is only available as a FREE selection. You do not have to use this your free title as you may select another FIP DVD's as your free item.
3) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Friday, February 29th at 9am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.


NEW MERCHANDISE

The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Proving Ground- Boston, MA 1/11/08 (DVD)

Witness the Ultimate Endurance Match for the Tag Titles with Age of the Fall vs. The Briscoes vs. Hangmen 3 vs. Vulture Squad; Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries for the FIP Title; Bryan Danielson vs. Brent Albright; Kevin Steen vs. Necro Butcher in a Street Fight; plus more.
1. Kenny King & Jason Blade vs. Eddie Edwards & Pelle Primeau
2. Daizee Haze vs. Alexa Thatcher
3. Ruckus vs. Claudio Castagnoli
4. Daniel Puder vs. Mikey Bennett
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Brent Albright
6. Kevin Steen vs. Necro Butcher (Street Fight)
7. Delirious vs. Sal Rinuaro
8. Roderick Strong vs. El Generico
9. Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries (FIP World Title Match)
10. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Mark & Jay Briscoe vs. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer vs. Jack Evans & Jigsaw (World Tag Team Title Ultimate Endurance Match

Full Impact Pro ’Heatstroke 2007 Night 1’ Crystal River, FL 8/17/07 (DVD)

Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Black for the FIP World Title; Necro Butcher vs. Delirious in an Anything Goes Match; Briscoes vs. Irish Airborne for the FIP Tag Titles; Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards for the Florida Heritage Title; plus more.
1. Danny Daniels vs. Steve Madison
2. Seth Delay vs. Austin Amadeus
3. Trik Davis vs. Scott Commodity
4. Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match)
5. Necro Butcher vs. Delirious (Anything Goes Match)
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Irish Airborne (FIP Tag Team Title Match)
7. Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Black (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)
8. Sal Rinauro, Kenny King, Jason Blade & Chasyn Rance vs. Black Market & The Heartbreak Express (Bunkhouse Brawl)

Full Impact Pro ’Hot Summer Nights- Night 2’ Crystal River, FL 6/30/07 (DVD)

Features Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Kingston for the FIP World Title; Erick Stevens vs. Jigsaw for the Florida Heritage Title; Amazing Kong, Lacey & Rain vs. Sara Del Rey, Daizee Haze & Allsion Danger; plus more.
1. Larry Sweeney vs. Gran Akuma
2. Jimmy Rave vs. Hallowicked
3. Irish Airborne vs. Damien Wayne & Rex Sterling
4. Jason Blade vs. Seth Delay
5. The Heartbreak Express vs. Sal Rinauro & Chasyn Rance
6. Amazing Kong, Lacey & Rain vs. Sara Del Rey, Daizee Haze & Allsion Danger
7. Erick Stevens vs. Jigsaw (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match)
8. Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Kingston (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)
9. Black Market vs. Mad Man Pondo & Ares (Crystal River Street Fight)

TNA Final Resolution 2008 DVD

TNA kicks off 2008 with Final Resolution featuring Kurt Angle vs. Christian Cage for the TNA Title.
1. LAX vs. Jimmy Rave & Lance Hoyt
2. Kaz vs. Black Reign
3. TNA Knockouts Title: Gail Kim vs. Awesome Kong
4. Abyss vs. Judas Mesias
5. Booker T & Sharmell vs. Robert Roode & Traci Brooks
6. Ultimate X Match: The Motor City Machine Guns & Jay Lethal vs. Team 3D & Johnny Devine
7. TNA Tag Team Title Match: AJ Styles & Tomko vs. Samoa Joe & Kevin Nash
8. TNA Title Match: Kurt Angle vs. Christian Cage

NEW T-SHIRTS NOW IN STOCK!!!

-Briscoe Brothers "Looking For A Fight" T-Shirt
-Kevin Steen T-Shirt


----------



## KingKicks

Only had £13 so i decided to get Proving Ground anyway.

Looks like a good show.


----------



## ROH

I was gonna review CHIKARA Colbert > O'Reilly, but it kinda sucked (for reasons I'll go into later), so I lost motivation to review it. I'll review it sometime later. Anyway, it's a little complicated; I'll explain its relative sucki-ness in the later review.

As for now, I'm gonna spend a few weeks doing the big one, *CHIKARA Best Of 2007*~!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

A Steen t-shirt! Finally! Another thing added to my list of things I shall buy when I've got cash.


----------



## KaijuFan

Benjo™ said:


> Only had £13 so i decided to get Proving Ground anyway.
> 
> Looks like a good show.


You will not be disappointed at all.

Steen T-Shirt = MUST BUY. Kinda running low on money though, just got the AOTF shirt and the new Kennedy shirt. Damn my jobless ways.


----------



## Sephiroth

I was over at a different wrestling site and found this and I knew some of you would like to see it. Enjoy it 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-media/395597-kensuke-office-2-11-08-huge-8-man-main-event.html

5. The Basis Named A Dream: Kensuke Sasaki, Genichiro Tenryu, Yoshihiro Takayama & Minoru Suzuki vs. Toshiaki Kawada, Akitoshi Saito, Shinjiro Ohtani & Yutaka Yoshie


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH said:


> I was gonna review CHIKARA Colbert > O'Reilly, but it kinda sucked (for reasons I'll go into later), so I lost motivation to review it. I'll review it sometime later. Anyway, it's a little complicated; I'll explain its relative sucki-ness in the later review.
> 
> As for now, I'm gonna spend a few weeks doing the big one, *CHIKARA Best Of 2007*~!


Such words have never cut to the core of me like that. The live report said the show was awesome. Damn them for giving me false hope


----------



## Sephiroth

Hailsabin said:


> Such words have never cut to the core of me like that. The live report said the show was awesome. Damn them for giving me false hope


Hero vs. Claudio wasn't that great tbh. I saw it on New Year's day when they put it on iTunes for free. The crowd was pretty bad and Hero/Claudio didn't do much to get them into it.

** 1/2 - ***


----------



## Obfuscation

Yikes. 

The guy on the report said, and I quote, "the crowd is really into everything, it makes for a great atmosphere". And he mentioned that during the Storm/Vin match. I know they couldn't have been hot for that and get dull for Hero/Claudio. Guess that guy has an odd perception on what really into something is.


----------



## ROH

The fans were really hot/fine. The show being like, a lesser show itself was the main problem. That's all for now.


----------



## MrPaiMei

WrestleJAM3 aired. Its on torrent sites now, and should be here soon enough. Here's the lineup...
1.Susumu Yokosuka, Ryo Saito, Anthony W Mori & Human Tornado vs. El Generico, Cyber Kong, Shinobu & Lupin Matsutani 

2.Open the Twin Gate Unified Tag Team Title Match 
- Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Joel Maximo & Jose Maximo 

3.JAM Cup 2008 ~ $10,000 Survival Gate Battle Royal~ 
- Entry Wrestlers: CIMA, Ryo Saito, Susumu Yokosuka, Dragon Kid, Gamma, Genki Horiguchi, Yasushi Kanda, SHINGO, BxB Hulk, Cyber Kong, YAMATO, Taku Iwasa, Masaaki Mochizuki, Turbo-yan, Jorge Rivera, PAC, Human Tornado, Austin Aries, Jack Evans & El Generico 

4.Open the Brave Gate Title Match 
- Masato Yoshino (c) vs. El Generico 

5.Bontan Contra Bontan&Spats Match 
- Yasushi Kanda & Genki Horiguchi vs. Taku Iwasa & Ken'ichiro Arai 

6.Two out of Three Falls 8man Tag Match 
- CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka, Dragon Kid & Human Tornado vs. SHINGO, Cyber Kong, Austin Aries & Jack Evans 

Jack said that the show the 2/3 Falls match and the AraIwa vs. MO'z match come from was "the best DG show I've ever been a part of", so I imagine it's quite good, at least. None of the other matches from that show aired, unfortunately.unfortunately.


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH said:


> The fans were really hot/fine. The show being like, a lesser show itself was the main problem. That's all for now.


Hurry and elaborate plz.


----------



## ExtremeGranta

Just got my 2 ROH Dvds in the mail, Bought ROH: World Title Classic with Punk Vs Joe 
and got ROH Main Event Spectacles with AJ Styles Vs Danieslon and also some other interesting matches! 
Looking at the 2 cards it looks like Main Event Spectacles is the better show


----------



## Sephiroth

"Chris is Awesome"

*Clap clap clap clap clap*


----------



## McQueen

When I saw the "Chris is awesome" and then a banner I was expecting Platt.

Oh, Sephy I might actually be able to go to the F1rst show after all.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> When I saw the "Chris is awesome" and then a banner I was expecting Platt.
> 
> Oh, Sephy I might actually be able to go to the F1rst show after all.


i have to work :|. i've been trying to find a sub for the past few days but everyone else that works there are scumbag loser druggies and probably don't know what the word "morning" means


----------



## McQueen

..weak.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

The fact that a poster with The Warriors on it has Chris Hero in it makes me a fan of him....just for today though.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeroooooooooooooooo.......Come out and PLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY.........


----------



## Sephiroth

I hate the Human Tornado. I hope he knows it's impossible to be a tornado. A Von Erich tried it once and look what happened to him...he blew his brains out

oh and he killed Jack Evans' face

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iqx1pU2Xtac


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Sephiroth said:


> I hate the Human Tornado. I hope he knows it's impossible to be a tornado. A Von Erich tried it once and look what happened to him...he blew his brains out
> 
> oh and he killed Jack Evans' face
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iqx1pU2Xtac


I just saw that video a couple of seconds ago, good god that kick was stiff.


----------



## Obfuscation

GenerationNeXt said:


> The fact that a poster with The Warriors on it has Chris Hero in it makes me a fan of him....just for today though.


Not a fan of Chris Hero, WTF


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> Not a fan of Chris Hero, WTF


Oh I was a fan of Chris Hero.....when he didn't do the flips and was the diabolical (sp?) bastard that we all loved to hate when he was feuding with ROH as the leader of CZW....now it's just him doing flips, raising his arms up, I mean...come on!


----------



## Obfuscation

I don't understand any of that, really. CHRIS IS AWESOME, no matter what.

My outlook on him hasn't changed at all just because he isn't a MEGA CZW loving Heel in ROH.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> I don't understand any of that, really. CHRIS IS AWESOME, no matter what.
> 
> My outlook on him hasn't changed at all just because he isn't a MEGA CZW loving Heel in ROH.


I can't take him seriously is what i'm saying. When I can take DELIRIOUS of all people more seriously then Chris Hero then that's a problem imo.


----------



## McQueen

GenerationNeXt said:


> I can't take him seriously is what i'm saying. When I can take DELIRIOUS of all people more seriously then Chris Hero then that's a problem imo.


At least you mark for Adam Pearce so I won't get upset at you.


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> At least you mark for Adam Pearce so I won't get upset at you.


He likes Icarus more than Hero. Remember that?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> He likes Icarus more than Hero. Remember that?


Icarus = Killing Machine tbh

If he was a face it'd be a COMPLETELY different story, but no you're a heel not even getting heel heat because everyone in the damn crowd loves you! Then you add Dempsey and Toland to it and it makes him look like a comedy act in my eyes. If it was Hero circa 2006-2007 when he and Claudio were the Kings of Wrestling and he had Larry Sweeney in his corner I would be a fan, but until it changes i'll never enjoy watching any of his matches.


----------



## Obfuscation

Just because a Heel is over with the fans makes you incapable of enjoing their matches seems like some odd logic if you ask me. Heels in Chikara get some good reactions yet I enjoy plenty(all) of their matches all the time so I don't know dude.

It seems like you don't like Hero anymore just because he is too good. Which just boggles my mind.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> Just because a Heel is over with the fans makes you incapable of enjoing their matches seems like some odd logic if you ask me. Heels in Chikara get some good reactions yet I enjoy plenty(all) of their matches all the time so I don't know dude.
> 
> It seems like you don't like Hero anymore just because he is too good. Which just boggles my mind.


Too good? Please...do you know who's too good? Adam Pearce.


----------



## Obfuscation

GenerationNeXt said:


> Too good? Please...do you know who's too good? Adam Pearce.


Pretty sure Hero is the one with the crowd going nuts for him. I go by the facts.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> Pretty sure Hero is the one with the crowd going nuts for him. I go by the facts.


Adam Pearce is a true heel he gets boos not cheers.


----------



## McQueen

GenerationNeXt said:


> Adam Pearce is a true heel he gets boos not cheers.


Cody doesn't understand this, he only marks for the indies so I doubt he's ever seen anyone get real heel heat.


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> Cody doesn't understand this, he only marks for the indies so I doubt he's ever seen anyone get real heel heat.


That doesn't make sense. He is talking about the indys himself, plus I think I watch more WWE than Dylan anyways. To my knowledge he doesn't even like it.


----------



## ROH

Hero makes a fine midcarder in ROH, but how he is now, he can never be a main eventer there. Infact, his stuff is all fun, but if you look at, I dunno, his match with Jigsaw at Reckless Abandon his stuff is just too goofy for his opponent to be taken seriously against him too. 

Like, him vs Jigsaw in CHIKARA would be like, really good, but him vs Jigsaw in ROH would just be average.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> That doesn't make sense. He is talking about the indys himself, plus I think I watch more WWE than Dylan anyways. To my knowledge he doesn't even like it.


I did watch WWE for London & Kendrick and Gregory Helms....but London & Kendrick are jobbers on Raw now and Helms is still injured.

I have to agree with ROH too, if Hero did this stuff in Chikara then I wouldn't mind it, but to do it in a serious promotion like ROH it makes him look not too great.


----------



## Obfuscation

How is Chikara not a serious promotion? Just because its a bit wackier than others doesn't mean its any less serious than the "glorious" ROH.

As for Hero getting cheers, its not like he is requesting it anyways. No matter where I see him or how he acts, he always gets some, or a lot, of positive reaction.


----------



## McQueen

Hailsabin said:


> How is Chikara not a serious promotion? Just because its a bit wackier than others doesn't mean its any less serious than the "glorious" ROH.


The fact they just got a real ring like a month ago makes it less "serious", and Shane Storm's retarded mask.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Wow we've really turned this thread into the off-topic zone....someone please post some DVD ratings lol


----------



## Obfuscation

*Tournament Of Death 6*: (NRBW)Necro Butcher vs Zandig-***1/2

ON TOPIC!~


----------



## KYSeahawks

I wanted to ask a couple of question can anyone find me live reviews for Proving Ground b/c i am kind of interested to get it.Also is their repetition to the sales they have on ROH's site and does anyone know when Without Remorse and the show before that comes out interested in seeing both.

A little off topic but what was the original cards supposed to be before they were changed to Unscripted really just interested to see how much the card got changed.


----------



## KaijuFan

Proving Ground was an excellent show and HIGHLY recommended. Every match is solid with the exception of Claudio/Ruckus. It was a bit underwhelming however very funny (Claudio's "Hey!" vs Ruckus' "Whee!"). 

The ULTIMATE ultimate endurance is quite the match. BJ and Jacobs even went back a little to their cage match with some spikes. Erick Stevens vs Austin Aries was a fantastic piece of wrestling. Steen vs Necro was a crazy brawl (but wasn't dull, props to them for that), even the opener of YRR vs Eddie Edwards and Pelle was great stuff. The only match I remember being sort of boring/filler was Delirious vs Sal Rinuaro, but it doesn't take away from the overall experience. It definitely set a high standard for the rest of 08's shows.


----------



## Cleavage

I want to start watching FIP show and i was wondering if some people could tell me some good shows to pick up from 2007


----------



## vivalabrave

PROVING GROUND
King/Blade vs. Primeau/Edwards --- **1/2
Daizee Haze vs. Alexa Thatcher --- *1/2
Ruckus vs. Claudio Castagnoli --- **1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Brent Albright --- ***3/4
Necro Butcher vs. Kevin Steen (No DQ) --- ***1/2
Sal Rinauro vs. Delirious --- **
El Generico vs. Roderick Strong --- ***
Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries (FIP Title) --- ****1/4
Jacobs/Black vs. Briscoes vs. Evans/Jigsaw vs. Albright/Whitmer (ROH Tag Titles - Ultimate Endurance) --- ***3/4


----------



## JohnnyMayCry619

*Shimmer DVD's*

Has anyone seen the womens shimmer volume dvds? are they any good? Im sick of the WWE and the womens division over there, I want something where they can actully wrestle.


----------



## bstaple12

Fabio said:


> I want to start watching FIP show and i was wondering if some people could tell me some good shows to pick up from 2007


International Impact Phase 2 and Unfinished Business.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

bstaple12 said:


> International Impact Phase 2 and Unfinished Business.


Also Battle of The Belts too. That was my first FIP Show that I bought and thought it was great.


----------



## sirdilznik

*Re: Shimmer DVD's*



JohnnyMayCry619 said:


> Has anyone seen the womens shimmer volume dvds? are they any good? Im sick of the WWE and the womens division over there, I want something where they can actully wrestle.


If you want actual women's wrestling then SHIMMER is a good choice (personally I prefer TNA knockouts, but I'm biased). You get ladies at all levels here from just starting out to highly skilled ladies like The Death Rey and Melissa. Wrestling wise they are light years ahead of the average divas match. The production isn't as good as TNA and nowhere close to WWE, but the wrestling action itself is great. Some of the matches featuring the ladies just starting out tend to be sloppy and slow, but even those can be quite good because everyone in there is actually trying their best and "going for it". Absolutely give SHIMMER a try. You won't regret it.

Edit: Check out volumes 11 & 12. It's the SHIMMER tournament to crown the first ever champ. Some really good matches in there and you get a special treat in "Dark Angel" Sarah Stock (who usually wrestles in CMLL). Sarah is downright spectacular during this tourney. (TNA, if you're listening, pony up whatever $$ to get this lady)


----------



## JohnnyMayCry619

*Re: Shimmer DVD's*

Well thanks for the info. So you were saying that the early volumes are from their early years when the women first started?

I have been watching TNA and the knockouts are amazing and the wrestling is entertaining. I like the gail kim vs ODB fued its got more steam then mayweather and big show, lol. Do you think TNA will be signing more ROH and CMLL women? im not big on the glitz and glamore of wrestling production I used to watch ECW in the late 90's so the shimmer dvds wont bother me, I just want to see exciting womens matches with alot of moves


----------



## sirdilznik

*Re: Shimmer DVD's*

To be honest I haven't seen some of the real early volumes. They tend to vaguely follow a chronological order for the most part. 

I would love for TNA to sign some more talent from ROH, SHIMMER, Mexico, Japan, etc... but their women's roster is pretty stacked right now. I *absolutely* want Sarah Stock in TNA.


----------



## Obfuscation

Anything with ERICK STEVENS on it you should purchase.


----------



## McQueen

^^^ That's every show dude lol.



Fabio said:


> I want to start watching FIP show and i was wondering if some people could tell me some good shows to pick up from 2007


I've really enjoyed Cage of Pain (which is actually from late 2006), Unfinished Business 2007 was awesome, Battle of the Belts and both International Impacts were very good (except Sweeney jobbing to X-Pac)


----------



## mrchrisieclass

Random question but why do some ROH DVD's not have commentary?


----------



## PulseGlazer

mrchrisieclass said:


> Random question but why do some ROH DVD's not have commentary?


Certain matches they "let the action speak for itself" when the crowd is going wild and the match is amazing.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Off topic question:

I purchased front row seats for the 3/28 Orlando show. Go the tickets today and not only are they different from regular tickets, the date reads "3/28/07" on both. Are these legit?


----------



## Platt

WillTheBloody said:


> Off topic question:
> 
> I purchased front row seats for the 3/28 Orlando show. Go the tickets today and not only are they different from regular tickets, the date reads "3/28/07" on both. Are these legit?


Where did you purchase them from if you only got them today? Mine say 2008 on them.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Platt said:


> Where did you purchase them from if you only got them today? Mine say 2008 on them.


From another person who can't go over on the ROH Boards. I also got 2 2nd row tickets for SOH3 from the guy, and those seem legit.

EDIT: I should also mention that on the yellow tickets, it's handwritten, so I suppose I could just round off the 7's into 8's, lol


----------



## Sephiroth

WillTheBloody said:


> Off topic question:
> 
> I purchased front row seats for the 3/28 Orlando show. Go the tickets today and not only are they different from regular tickets, the date reads "3/28/07" on both. Are these legit?


they started using concert like tickets around fall last year. if it doesn't look like this...

http://www.tubafrenzy.org/weblog/archives/DookTickets.JPG

but with ROH all over it and shit, then they aren't ROH tickets. they could have accidentally printed it wrong with the date, but email them to double check.



WillTheBloody said:


> EDIT: I should also mention that on the yellow tickets, it's handwritten, so I suppose I could just round off the 7's into 8's, lol


um, is it on like some construction paper shaped in a rectangle and the text is vertical? if so, you got ripped off. those are the old way they used to have tickets. why didn't you buy them from ROHWrestling.com? if you bought them anywhere else then you fucked up big time.

edit: take a picture of them and upload it


----------



## WillTheBloody

Sephiroth said:


> they started using concert like tickets around fall last year. if it doesn't look like this...
> 
> http://www.tubafrenzy.org/weblog/archives/DookTickets.JPG
> 
> but with ROH all over it and shit, then they aren't ROH tickets. they could have accidentally printed it wrong with the date, but email them to double check.
> 
> 
> 
> um, is it on like some construction paper shaped in a rectangle and the text is vertical? if so, you got ripped off. those are the old way they used to have tickets. why didn't you buy them from ROHWrestling.com? if you bought them anywhere else then you fucked up big time.
> 
> edit: take a picture of them and upload it


Good call. Hang on.


----------



## Sephiroth

Platt said:


> It should look like this for front row on the 28th if it doesn't it's probably not real


i'm so gonna print that out and try and use it. i won't even cut it out. i'll leave the WrestlingForum layout around it


----------



## Claymore

For any Scots out there...And I know there are a few out there. I've got a little bit of information that might excite you...Well maybe.

The Generico luchadore - El Generico is coming to Glasgow. Friday March 14th at the Barrhead Sports Arena for PBW. Yeah I don't know the company myself, but hey I might go to see El Generico wrestle...


----------



## WillTheBloody

Let me clarify my situation: I bought 4 3rd row tickets from ROH, 2 for 3/28 and 2 for 3/29. There were no first row available. Then, a week ago, I decided this would be a very rare opportunity to see ROH live, so I wanted to upgrade my tickets. I went to the ROH fourm and got tixs from a guy on there, got them today. The 3/29 show tickets look exactly like my other 3rd row tickets, but the 3/28 first row tix look like this:


----------



## Sephiroth

dude, those are the old tickets. but they aren't torn up. so maybe they ran out of tickets and made some like that? idk. email [email protected] (check the website to be sure the email address) and ask.

i really hope you didn't get screwed over. usually when you go to a show, they rip them in half to show they have been used. so unless he bought them last year and didn't go, they might be legit. *might*.

edit: also it usually says the price and yeah. just realized someone wrote all that on the ticket. it's usually printed on the ticket. so the chances of it being legit just went way...way down

edit 2: also it usually has the location of the venue, city, state, and address of the show.


----------



## Platt

I hate to say it but i think you've been screwed, not only is the ticket completely different from the one i got for front row that date is wrong and the bell time is wrong as well.


----------



## Sephiroth

Platt said:


> I hate to say it but i think you've been screwed, not only is the ticket completely different from the one i got for front row that date is wrong and the bell time is wrong as well.


belltime for SOH 3 is 7:30. it's right. i just checked it. Dragon Gate Challenge 2 has a belltime of 8:00 tho.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Platt said:


> I hate to say it but i think you've been screwed, not only is the ticket completely different from the one i got for front row that date is wrong and the bell time is wrong as well.


Noticed that too.


----------



## Platt

Sephiroth said:


> belltime for SOH 3 is 7:30. it's right. i just checked it. Dragon Gate Challenge 2 has a belltime of 8:00 tho.


3/28 belltime is 8.00pm


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I just checked and saw that Chikara is finally selling Team F.I.S.T. shirts! So my list of things to buy when I get cash is now :

Chikara's Best of 07
Eddie Kingston T-shirt
Team F.I.S.T. T-shirt


----------



## Obfuscation

You would have figured FIST shirts would have been made during last years dominate title run. Oh well, should be good. Need to check them.

First Chikara shirt I need is, of course, the amazing looking VIN GERARD shirt. Upside down Chikara logos FTW.


----------



## will94

Can anybody tell me what the usual turn-around for a shipment from ROH's site is? I placed my first order with them the other day (picked up a few FIP DVDs to get the new Best of Punk in FIP Vol. 2) after doing most of my shopping through Highspots, which has been good about getting stuff processed and out the next day.

So, you faithful ROHWrestling.com users, what's the usual time-frame for processing?


----------



## KYSeahawks

This might be a dumb question but has any events from this year been better than Fianl Battle 2007 b/c I am thinking about maybe getting Proving Ground but i also want to get Final Battle along with Death before Dishonor V Weekend.Or is Proving Ground and Fianl Battle 2007 better than one of the DbD V Weekend shows.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> You would have figured FIST shirts would have been made during last years dominate title run. Oh well, should be good. Need to check them.
> 
> First Chikara shirt I need is, of course, the amazing looking VIN GERARD shirt. Upside down Chikara logos FTW.


He has a shirt? I'll have to check it out.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Quick update on my ROH tickets situation:

They are legit, according to ROHHelp. Hmmm...why don't I feel any better? Well, I'm going and I'm hoping for the best. Big thanks to those who responded to the original post! Hope to seem some of you in Orlando!

Oh, and BTW...there's no way I'd buy from ANYONE unless I felt safe. I had the guy's phone number, address, place of employment, and a photo ID before I even contacted him. God bless teh intrwebz!


----------



## PulseGlazer

KYSeahawks said:


> This might be a dumb question but has any events from this year been better than Fianl Battle 2007 b/c I am thinking about maybe getting Proving Ground but i also want to get Final Battle along with Death before Dishonor V Weekend.Or is Proving Ground and Fianl Battle 2007 better than one of the DbD V Weekend shows.


DBD V Night 1, then Final Battle, then Night 2, then Proving Ground.

Also, orders will usually arrive within 3-5 days, or do for me at least.


----------



## indyfan4life

hey everybody i just baught the super j cup 1994 its coming in the mail and im gonna do a review on it but what other njpw/ajpw shows do you recommend


----------



## Obfuscation

GenerationNeXt said:


> He has a shirt? I'll have to check it out.


Yep. Reeks of awesomeness.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> Yep. Reeks of awesomeness.


I saw it, it looks badass.


----------



## Obfuscation

Birthday present plz.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> Birthday present plz.


ONLY IF YOU GET ME THE TEAM FIST SHIRT K?


----------



## Obfuscation

No thx, just getting it for me is fine.


----------



## Sephiroth

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_7ACCedD3_g

brand new Video Wire. Jigsaw unmasks, Nigel sucks, hilarity doesn't ensue...


----------



## Spartanlax

Nigel does suck, Jigsaw DOES unmask, and hilarity was completely absent.


----------



## Blasko

Jigsaw is as ugly as Kingston made it out to be.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ Holy shit Jigsaw looks like a 19 year old lol


----------



## Obfuscation

Nigel sucks? Yeah, that's a laugh.


----------



## -Mystery-

will94 said:


> Can anybody tell me what the usual turn-around for a shipment from ROH's site is? I placed my first order with them the other day (picked up a few FIP DVDs to get the new Best of Punk in FIP Vol. 2) after doing most of my shopping through Highspots, which has been good about getting stuff processed and out the next day.
> 
> So, you faithful ROHWrestling.com users, what's the usual time-frame for processing?


You should have it by Friday or Saturday. Just curious, what shows did you pick up?


----------



## Spartanlax

Hailsabin said:


> Nigel sucks? Yeah, that's a laugh.


Yea, I also laughed at this suckyness.


----------



## ROH

Wow. Never ever thought Jiggy would do that.


----------



## McQueen

I thought it was pretty stupid they did it over a newswire and not in front of a live crowd but whatever.

I hope someone peels off Shane Storm's face with a rusty potato peeler in CHIKARA. I would.


----------



## Platt

Did they ever actually mention it anywhere but online, Smokes announced the stip in an article and they removed his mask on a videowire. So anyone who doesn't go on the website is suddenly going to see him unmasked with no explanation.

MARCH MADNESS SALE- TAKE 30% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

Ring of Honor is going MAD with 30% off everything on the ROH website.* We're starting off the last day of February and the first week of March with this gigantic sale. Act now to save 30% off your next order placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

As always our percent off sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. Save 30% off all orders with no minimum purchase. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events in the U.S.

To redeem your 30% Off Coupon on all orders just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: madness into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Please be aware that is you are ordering any preorder DVD's that your entire order will not ship until ALL items are in stock. If the order contains multiple preorder DVD's then the order will not ship until the last preorder item has arrived. Scheduled release dates for all preorder items are listed under their description.

*Sale ends Friday, March 7th at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above and enter the code in the appropriate section.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm definitely going to pick up the 3 most recent FIP shows but I've got the urge to spend a bit more cash. Not sure if I wanna get a grab bag, Undeniable, or Cena's DVD.


----------



## Platt

I promised myself i wasn't going to place another order till after Orlando but with 30% off it's cheaper to get it shipped than wait and buy it at the shows.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Platt said:


> I promised myself i wasn't going to place another order till after Orlando but with 30% off it's cheaper to get it shipped than wait and buy it at the shows.


What is the likelihood of a bigger sale at the Orlando shows?


----------



## Platt

WillTheBloody said:


> What is the likelihood of a bigger sale at the Orlando shows?


Usual sale for live shows is Buy 3 Get 1 Free.


----------



## Sephiroth

i'll be bold and say ROH might do to "Buy 2, Get 1 Free" sale again in Orlando.


----------



## Platt

Sephiroth said:


> i'll be bold and say ROH might do to "Buy 2, Get 1 Free" sale again in Orlando.


:shocked: never seen that one before.


----------



## Sephiroth

Platt said:


> :shocked: never seen that one before.


they did it for Rising Above/Final Battle 07 doubleshot and i think the first doubleshot of the year (Proving Ground/Transform)


----------



## KYSeahawks

I am thinking of getting some dvds with the March Madness Sale so I was wanting some help.If someone could help me out by maybe giving me reviews or something like that then thanks I will probably get 4.

Proving Ground
Final Battle 2007
Glory by Honor VI Night 1
Honor Nation
Undeniable
Death before Dishonor V Weekend
A Fight at the Roxbury
Fighting Spirit
FYF:Liverpool


W


----------



## vivalabrave

KYSeahawks said:


> I am thinking of getting some dvds with the March Madness Sale so I was wanting some help.If someone could help me out by maybe giving me reviews or something like that then thanks I will probably get 4.
> 
> Proving Ground
> Final Battle 2007
> Glory by Honor VI Night 1
> Honor Nation
> Undeniable
> Death before Dishonor V Weekend
> A Fight at the Roxbury
> Fighting Spirit
> FYF:Liverpool
> 
> 
> W


From what I've seen:
Death before Dishonor V Weekend
Glory by Honor VI Night 1
Honor Nation

I have heard GREAT things about Liverpool. I haven't seen it yet as I have been waiting to see if they'll mark it down to $10 when a year passes after the event. Just ordered Final Battle but I've heard solid-great things about it.


----------



## WillTheBloody

KYSeahawks said:


> I am thinking of getting some dvds with the March Madness Sale so I was wanting some help.If someone could help me out by maybe giving me reviews or something like that then thanks I will probably get 4.
> 
> Proving Ground
> Final Battle 2007
> Glory by Honor VI Night 1
> Honor Nation
> Undeniable
> Death before Dishonor V Weekend
> A Fight at the Roxbury
> Fighting Spirit
> FYF:Liverpool
> 
> 
> W


IMHO, FYF: Liverpool, DBD V (N1 & N2), and GBH VI have the best wrestling on the shows, but Liverpool is a little dated (though my favorite of all of these), and GBH VI is hit-and miss w/ some people. I'd go with:

DBD (N1 & N2)
Final Battle 2007
Proving Ground

And if you don't have Man Up, or didn't catch it on PPV...that is a must.


----------



## Platt

Preview of Shimmer Volume 15 coverart


----------



## S-Mac

^^ Nice cover may be getting this when it comes out


----------



## macs182

Great Shimmer cover, can't wait to see Kong and Death Rey murder each other, the nº1 contenders match sounds great too


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Proving Ground*

Pelle Primeau and Eddie Edwards vs. Kenny King and Jason Blade - **1/2
*-I am not liking the YRR in ROH, especially Sal Rinauro.*

Alexa Thatcher vs. Daizee Haze - *3/4

Ruckus vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **3/4

Daniel Puder vs. Mike Bennett - DUD

Bryan Danielson vs. Brent Albright - ***3/4
*
Street Fight*
Kevin Steen vs. Necro Butcher - ***3/4

Delirious vs. Sal Rinauro - **

Roderick Strong vs. El Generico - ***
*
FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries - ****1/4
*
Ultimate Endurance for the ROH World Tag Team titles*
Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Brent Albright and BJ Whitmer vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Jack Evans and Jigsaw - ****
*-Mark Briscoe's superfly leap was incredible.*

*For being the first ROH show of the year, this was a very good show. Very enjoyable.*​


----------



## McQueen

Sal Rinauro rules...... that is all.


----------



## vivalabrave

Judging by what happened at the end of Proving Ground, Becky Bayless tends to think so too.


----------



## bmxmadb53

vivalabrave said:


> Judging by what happened at the end of Proving Ground, Becky Bayless tends to think so too.


...she got nekked?


----------



## The Franchise13

With the March Madness going on, I really dont know which of these dvd's to pick. Here is the list:

Driven
Manhattan in Mayhem
Vendetta
Final Battle 2007
Unified
FYF: Liverpool
FYF: Finale
Better than our Best
Good Times, Great Memories
Survival of the Fittest

Which of these DVD's are the top 5? Is there anyway you guys can please rates all this dvd's from 1 to 10.

I really appreciate it


----------



## KaijuFan

Vendetta is almost always on the 10 Dollar sale, so is Manhattan Mayhem and Better Than Our Best (however all those shows are many shades of awesome). Get Final Battle 07, Driven, FYF: Finale, Unified, and Better Than Our Best, only if you can't wait for another 10 dollar sale. Otherwise take out BTOB and put in Manhattan Mayhem.


----------



## WillTheBloody

The Franchise13 said:


> With the March Madness going on, I really dont know which of these dvd's to pick. Here is the list:
> 
> Driven
> Manhattan in Mayhem
> Vendetta
> Final Battle 2007
> Unified
> FYF: Liverpool
> FYF: Finale
> Better than our Best
> Good Times, Great Memories
> Survival of the Fittest
> 
> Which of these DVD's are the top 5? Is there anyway you guys can please rates all this dvd's from 1 to 10.
> 
> I really appreciate it


Driven (9)
Manhattan Mayhem (10)
Vendetta (9)
Final Battle 2007 (8)
Unified (8)
FYF: Liverpool (9)
FYF: Finale (10)
Better than our Best (10)
Good Times, Great Memories (10)
Survival of the Fittest (Which one--bah, don't waste your time on any of them)

Top 5 are Manhattan Mayhem, FYF: Finale & Liverpool, BTOB, and GTGM. You can't go wrong with any one these...except SOTF: any year. They tend to just be OK shows IMO.


----------



## -GP-

Got a damaged disk from SmartMark.

Dropped them a line about it just now, i was just wondering if anyone has a history of dealing with them about damaged goods...they any good in this aspect?


----------



## Spartanlax

cp_punk said:


> Got a damaged disk from SmartMark.
> 
> Dropped them a line about it just now, i was just wondering if anyone has a history of dealing with them about damaged goods...they any good in this aspect?


Have no fear, SmartMark is good stuff. I got TPI2006 last year and they sent me two "Night 1 Disc 1" discs instead of giving me a Disc 1 and a Disc 2, so I e-mailed them, got a response about 30 minutes later, and the disc arrived two days later. Obviously since you're in a foriegn country, the disc will take longer to arrive, but it should arrive nonetheless.


----------



## vivalabrave

bmxmadb53 said:


> ...she got nekked?


No, she just made out with Sal (WHAT WOMAN CAN RESIST THOSE CHARMS!?!?!)


----------



## will94

-Mystery- said:


> You should have it by Friday or Saturday. Just curious, what shows did you pick up?


I picked up Bring the Pain 2005 (Punk/Danielson 2 out of 3 falls), Violence is the Answer 2005, and Unstoppable 2005. I'm a sucker for the early days of FIP, especially with guys like Punk, Cabana, Homicide, Joe, MVP, Danielson, James Gibson, and Kendrick being there.


----------



## McQueen

Early FIP...... :$

Violence is the Answer isn't too bad really, but seems to me early FIP are all 1 or 2 match shows.


----------



## JD13

Why the Fuck havent High spots PWG dvds got commentery. It doesnt usualy bother me, but im trying to work my way through BOLA07 and the case says Bryce/Excalibur are on commentery, alas nothing. Is it just the HighSpots versions that are lacking?


----------



## McQueen

You have to turn the commentary on but maybe HS has different versions but I doubt it.


----------



## The Franchise13

How about Manhattan Mayhem 2... Is that worth getting? From 1 to 10, how good is it?


----------



## McQueen

The Franchise13 said:


> How about Manhattan Mayhem 2... Is that worth getting? From 1 to 10, how good is it?


I'd say 9/10 personally, and I didn't love the show as much as everyone else.

Definately worth getting though.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> You have to turn the commentary on but maybe HS has different versions but I doubt it.


I got BOLA 06 from Highspots before and it said there was a Davey Richards shoot interview on it and couldn't find it at all...so who knows. Anyways, yeah you have to turn on the commentary with your DVD remote, I forget what button though.


----------



## JD13

GenerationNeXt said:


> I got BOLA 06 from Highspots before and it said there was a Davey Richards shoot interview on it and couldn't find it at all...so who knows. Anyways, yeah you have to turn on the commentary with your DVD remote, I forget what button though.


OK, now i feel like an idiot. Anybody know what button it is on an X-BOX remote?


----------



## Claymore

JD13 said:


> OK, now i feel like an idiot. Anybody know what button it is on an X-BOX remote?


I'll try and help you out here mate. Is it the 360 remote? I'm pretty sure the Xbox and Xbox 360 remotes are roughly the same anyways so I will continue on. On the remote you should see the display button. Press it, and when the bar appears move to the icon that says 'audio' and then click on it. The audio should change and you should get the commentary....

Hopefully this helps you out, if not or you are having some trouble with my instructions, just reply again...


----------



## JD13

Claymore said:


> I'll try and help you out here mate. Is it the 360 remote? I'm pretty sure the Xbox and Xbox 360 remotes are roughly the same anyways so I will continue on. On the remote you should see the display button. Press it, and when the bar appears move to the icon that says 'audio' and then click on it. The audio should change and you should get the commentary....
> 
> Hopefully this helps you out, if not or you are having some trouble with my instructions, just reply again...


Thanks man, your a fucking star.


----------



## will94

McQueen said:


> Early FIP...... :$
> 
> Violence is the Answer isn't too bad really, but seems to me early FIP are all 1 or 2 match shows.


They really are one or two match shows (heck, the only match I watch on Payback is the 55-minute Cabana/Punk encounter). But there's something about it being stacked with guys who would go on to be pretty big stars that draws me to those early shows.


----------



## McQueen

I've heard good things about that Cabana/Punk match, I need to see it.


----------



## ROH

Bought 2 eyebrows are better than 1, won't have time to watch it for like a week.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> I've heard good things about that Cabana/Punk match, I need to see it.


It's freaking awesome. Some people don't like the finish but it fits perfectly since it's an FIP match.


----------



## will94

McQueen said:


> I've heard good things about that Cabana/Punk match, I need to see it.


It's incredible, a definite must-see match. It was supposed to be Punk's last match in FIP before making the move to OVW/WWE, so they pretty much went all out.


----------



## Sephiroth

ROH said:


> Bought 2 eyebrows are better than 1, won't have time to watch it for like a week.


any chance you'll upload the main?


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> It's freaking awesome. Some people don't like the finish but it fits perfectly since it's an FIP match.


I remember you once said it was the best match in FIP ever.



will94 said:


> It's incredible, a definite must-see match. It was supposed to be Punk's last match in FIP before making the move to OVW/WWE, so they pretty much went all out.


Yeah but the thing is I don't want to buy the show just for that one match, same as the show with the Punk/Danielson 2/3 Falls.


----------



## ROH

Sephiroth said:


> any chance you'll upload the main?


Whoever invented DVD Rippers has a grudge against me...sorry 

*CHIKARA King of Trios 2008 STAR RATINGS~!*:

*Night 1*

Chivas/ROH Students - **
Colony/El Dorado - ***1/4
Kaiju/Order - **
Egypt/QuackenSkaydeStorm - ***1/4
Dr.K/WTF - ***1/2
IPW/Naptown - ***
Colony/Chivas - **1/2
BLKOUT/Order - ***
QuackenSkaydeStorm/WTF - ***1/2 (will need to rewatch this one though)
IPW/Incohelios - ****

*Night 2*

Southern Saints/Japan - ***
THA SOUL TOCHAZ/BSE - **1/2
FIST/SnS Inc. - **3/4
Marvellous 3/Stranglehold - **1/2
F1RST/IWS - ***3/4
Ice Creams/Mucha Lucha - ***
AZW/Japan - **1/4
THA SOUL TOUCHAZ/FIST - ***1/2 (GIANT 'Please come back!' chant for the soul touchaz)
WWF/Marevellous 3 - 1/2*
IWS/Mucha Lucha - *** (just scraped this)

*Night 3*

FIST/Colony - ***1/4
Mucha Lucha/QuackenStormSkayde - ****1/2 (you read right)
BLKOUT/Japan - ***1/2
Marvellous 3/IncoHelios - ***
Tag Gauntlet - **
BLKOUT/IncoHelios - ***
Mucha Lucha/Colony - **3/4
4 way - **
MICHAEL/m.c. KZ - ***
8 man - **
Finals - ***1/4_1/2

Overall great weekend of wrestling, the ratings there aren't tha high, but Night 1 will definitely come out better on DVD and the crowd (for Night 2 and 3 specifically) were MOLTEN. WELL worth the purchase!!!


----------



## will94

Another question about ordering from ROH, do they send you an email letting you know your stuff has shipped? I'm figuring I can expect my stuff any time now, but was just wondering.


----------



## PulseGlazer

will94 said:


> Another question about ordering from ROH, do they send you an email letting you know your stuff has shipped? I'm figuring I can expect my stuff any time now, but was just wondering.


No, they don't.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I just ordered some dvds with the March Madness Sale if anyone has time can they review my order:

Death before Dishonor V Weekend
Final Battle 2007
Proving Ground (Saw one review where they had 2 4 star matches and 2 3 1/2 star matches)

Also how long does it take for a dvd to get on to the 10 dollar list on the big ten sale.B/c I am thinking about getting FYF:Liverpool but thought it might be on the Big 10 sale soon.Three more questions how long does it take for DVD's to come out b/c I am tempted to get the weekend with Without Remorse and whatever the other show is.Also what are some really good Davey Richards matches as he is starting to become one of my fav's I have Rave vs Richards 1 & 3.And also can someone get me a good review of Proving Ground and some other shows from 2007 and early 2008.ROH please come to Kentucky I want to see you live.Kentucky never has any wrestling we need some ROH


----------



## will94

PulseGlazer said:


> No, they don't.


Aight, thanks for the info.


----------



## PulseGlazer

KYSeahawks said:


> I just ordered some dvds with the March Madness Sale if anyone has time can they review my order:
> 
> Death before Dishonor V Weekend
> Final Battle 2007
> Proving Ground (Saw one review where they had 2 4 star matches and 2 3 1/2 star matches)
> 
> Also how long does it take for a dvd to get on to the 10 dollar list on the big ten sale.B/c I am thinking about getting FYF:Liverpool but thought it might be on the Big 10 sale soon.Three more questions how long does it take for DVD's to come out b/c I am tempted to get the weekend with Without Remorse and whatever the other show is.Also what are some really good Davey Richards matches as he is starting to become one of my fav's I have Rave vs Richards 1 & 3.And also can someone get me a good review of Proving Ground and some other shows from 2007 and early 2008.ROH please come to Kentucky I want to see you live.Kentucky never has any wrestling we need some ROH


DBD V Weekend is awesome. Night 1 is a slightly better show for my money, with Morishima's best non-Danielson defense vs. Claudio (**** 1/2) and The Briscoes and Steenerico's best match (**** 1/2), a crazy street fight. Night 2 has three four star matches in the NRC-Resilience Street fight, Danielson vs. Quackenbush, and Albright vs. Morishima. This show is very good, and shows how the undercard fares with the spotlight.

Final Battle 07 is a stacked card. It has maybe Davey's best match ever, with Marufuji, and Erick Steven's coming out party vs. Roderick Strong. Add in the strongest normal Briscoes match since their MCMG match and the best character work in the title picture in ages with the 4-way, and you have a must buy DVD. I also love the table match, though many don't.

As for the rest, www.pulsewrestling.com reviews nearly every ROH show, whether live or DVD. I'm currently working on a review archive for the site, but for now, you can just click the ROH tab along the side of the page, or my name (Aaron Glazer).

DVDs, sadly, take about a month and a half. ROH has to do something about that soon!


----------



## MrPaiMei

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Takeshi Morishima, 3/2/08 - ****-****1/4

Misawa's best title defense, though I may have the win against Marufuji slightly above it. It's very much a ROH Title defense style match for Morishima, some brawling and fast paced stuff, then a little slowdown, then the big bomb-throwing finish. Very cool story with Misawa just using all his fighting spirit, knowing if he loses, that he'll never get the belt again. And Morishima is quite the beast here. Be sure to see this, guys.


----------



## PulseGlazer

MrPaiMei said:


> Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Takeshi Morishima, 3/2/08 - ****-****1/4
> 
> Misawa's best title defense, though I may have the win against Marufuji slightly above it. It's very much a ROH Title defense style match for Morishima, some brawling and fast paced stuff, then a little slowdown, then the big bomb-throwing finish. Very cool story with Misawa just using all his fighting spirit, knowing if he loses, that he'll never get the belt again. And Morishima is quite the beast here. Be sure to see this, guys.



Wrong thread dear.


----------



## KaijuFan

Anyone know how good Chikara is at processing DVDs? I'm already anxious to buy KOT08.


----------



## Platt

KaijuFan said:


> Anyone know how good Chikara is at processing DVDs? I'm already anxious to buy KOT08.


With KOT and IWA's 500th to do SMV will be busy but i would expect 2 weeks max.


----------



## KaijuFan

Thanks for the info Platt, sounds a lot faster than I planned.


----------



## Dark Church

After watching FYF: NYC I am really glad that Jimmy Rave is gone from ROH. The guys is so unoriginal is annoys me. Pedigree, Styles Clash and a Crippler Crossface. the heel hook is his only original finisher. He also has no charisma at all. I have also discovered the Roderick Strong shouldn't be allowed to pick up a microphone. The show all around was good though. Despite my three favorite ROH guys not even appearing (Danielson, Hero, Castagnoli).


----------



## -Mystery-

Strong is pretty bland on the mic but he makes up for it by being utterly awesome in the ring and as a heel.


----------



## KaijuFan

Dark Church said:


> After watching FYF: NYC I am really glad that Jimmy Rave is gone from ROH. The guys is so unoriginal is annoys me. Pedigree, Styles Clash and a Crippler Crossface. the heel hook is his only original finisher.


You DO know he did those to get heat right?



Dark Church said:


> He also has no charisma at all.


Watch when ROH allowed the fans to throw TP at him, he was probably the best heel working in ROH at the time. He didn't need to talk on the microphone, he was instant heat regardless


----------



## vivalabrave

Why did ROH ban people from throwing toilet paper? Maybe I'm in the minority but that shit never got old.


----------



## McQueen

Rave as a chickenshit heel was awesome, his badass persona he had towards the end got pretty old fast though. I really liked that Rave/Cide match, it was just longer than it should have been.



vivalabrave said:


> Why did ROH ban people from throwing toilet paper? Maybe I'm in the minority but that shit never got old.


Personally I think it was because at Glory By Honor 5 weekend (yes I know Rave wasn't even at those shows) they didn't want some asshole in the crowd trying to get himself over by throwing TP during the show or at Sammartino because it would be disrespectful, so they just did the TP is banned angle. And it looked like it was a bitch to clean up so they probably got sick of it.

My personal theory at least.


----------



## Blasko

I heard that TP was banned after Richards and Rave had to wrestle in glass because someone had thrown TP at a light.


----------



## McQueen

I forgot about that but yeah that might be part of it too.

-Blasko- I am about to stat enjoying my Best of the Holy Demon Army comp. You can cry now.


----------



## ROH

Dark Church said:


> After watching FYF: NYC I am really glad that Jimmy Rave is gone from ROH. The guys is so unoriginal is annoys me. Pedigree, Styles Clash and a Crippler Crossface. the heel hook is his only original finisher. He also has no charisma at all. I have also discovered the Roderick Strong shouldn't be allowed to pick up a microphone. The show all around was good though. Despite my three favorite ROH guys not even appearing (Danielson, Hero, Castagnoli).


Your post just proved WHY Rave was so excellent. 

He was a heel. He did nothing flash, nothing fancy. He doesn't want charisma to be liked. He steals moves from others to BE unoriginal, thus people hate him.

One of the best heels in the history of the Indies, that Jimmy Rave.


----------



## MrPaiMei

ROH said:


> Your post just proved WHY Rave was so excellent.
> 
> He was a heel. He did nothing flash, nothing fancy. He doesn't want charisma to be liked. He steals moves from others to BE unoriginal, thus people hate him.
> 
> One of the best heels in the history of the Indies, that Jimmy Rave.


See here's the problem with that argument, that match itself with Cide was such a generic, super-indy main event that it even had dueling chants, and Rave got no heat in Cide's hometown! It had big top rope nearfalls, stalemates, everything straight 'outta 2002! Rave's time was up, and it's pretty awesome he left when he did. Rave's "Killer" persona was horrendous, and the only reason the "Crown Jewel" got over was because people legitametly thought he was horrible, and unlike, say Gamma, he didn't wrestle AROUND that, he just... lived up to their expectations.


----------



## ROH

MrPaiMei said:


> See here's the problem with that argument, that match itself with Cide was such a generic, super-indy main event that it even had dueling chants, and Rave got no heat in Cide's hometown! It had big top rope nearfalls, stalemates, everything straight 'outta 2002! Rave's time was up, and it's pretty awesome he left when he did. Rave's "Killer" persona was horrendous, and the only reason the "Crown Jewel" got over was because people legitametly thought he was horrible, and unlike, say Gamma, he didn't wrestle AROUND that, he just... lived up to their expectations.


The match was based around them being so even and Rave coming so close to the title. The Super Styles Clash was a good nearfall, not anything 2002 super indy at all. 

The 'killer' persona worked so well because the fans believed he was taking the title and the Heel Hook was mega over.


----------



## MrPaiMei

ROH said:


> The match was based around them being so even and Rave coming so close to the title. The Super Styles Clash was a good nearfall, not anything 2002 super indy at all.
> 
> The 'killer' persona worked so well because the fans believed he was taking the title and the Heel Hook was mega over.


My definition of 2002 super indy matchups would be a "match was based around them being so even and Rave coming so close to the title." That's not really a story, just an excuse for nearfalls. It's not BAD, just...kinda boring when it's two 190 pound guys doing it, not 250-pound Japanese heavyweights. Whateva though, I feel kinda smarky right now so I'm just going to shut this down.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I heard that TP was banned after Richards and Rave had to wrestle in glass because someone had thrown TP at a light.


that was at In Your Face when they had to wrestle in glass. stupid chandeliers.


----------



## Platt

2/22 has been named Eye of the Storm


----------



## watts63

*ROH Tradition Continues*

*ROH World Championship*
Samoa Joe (c) vs. Jay Briscoe ****

*Four Corner Survival*
Homicide vs. Xavier vs. Mark Briscoe vs. John Walters ****-****1/4 (NOW This is The Most Underrated 4CS Ever)

Raven vs. Justin Credible **1/4 (The Match Was Clipped)

*Field of Honor*
Dan Maff vs. Jimmy Rave **1/2

AJ Styles vs. CM Punk ***1/2-***3/4

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
Backseat Boyz (c) vs. Dixie & Izzy **1/2

*Field of Honor*
Colt Cabana vs. BJ Whitmer ***

*Field of Honor*
Chris Sabin vs. Matt Stryker **1/2-**3/4 (Stryker Fucked Up Sabin's Face When He Botched The DVD)

**Sigh* Gabe Not Caring For The Tag Team Division Match*
Grim Reefer & Slugger vs. Dunn & Marcos vs. Danny Doring & Josh Daniels vs. Slyk Wagner Brown & Sonjay Dutt **1/4

*ROH World Championship*
Samoa Joe (c) vs. Prince Nana 1/4*

*LMAO Because Christopher Daniels Said The Same "Snake Frozen in The Ice" Stort Like CM Punk Did Two Years Later*​*

-------------------------------------------

ROH Final Battle '07

ROH World Tag Team Championship
Jay & Mark Briscoe (c) vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black ***1/2-***3/4

#1 Contender's Match
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Takeshi Morishima vs. Chris Hero ****-****1/4

FIP World Heavyweight Championship
Roderick Strong (c) vs. Erick Stevens ***1/2

Rocky Romero vs. Ernie Osiris DUD (Not Interested)

The Clusterfuck With Tables Match
Adam Pearce, Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer vs. Delirious, Kevin Steen & El Generico DUD (Definetly One of The Worst Matches in ROH History)

Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards ***1/4-***1/2 (God, Davey Sucks At Selling)

No Disqualification
Nerco Butcher vs. Jack Evans **3/4

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Larry Sweeney *1/2 (I Marked Out When I Finally Heard "More & More" in ROH)

Ruckus & Jigsaw vs. Matt Cross & Bobby Fish *3/4​*


----------



## peep4life

Looking to make a big order with the 30% off sale. Already going to by Proving ground and undeniable. Was thinking about buying 3 FIP dvds so I can get the free Punk best of and was wondering which ones I should get, preferably newer shows. Thanks.


----------



## watts63

peep4life said:


> Looking to make a big order with the 30% off sale. Already going to by Proving ground and undeniable. Was thinking about buying 3 FIP dvds so I can get the free Punk best of and was wondering which ones I should get, preferably newer shows. Thanks.


Unfinished Business '07
Dangerous Intentions '07
International Impact Phase 2


----------



## -Mystery-

peep4life said:


> Looking to make a big order with the 30% off sale. Already going to by Proving ground and undeniable. Was thinking about buying 3 FIP dvds so I can get the free Punk best of and was wondering which ones I should get, preferably newer shows. Thanks.


Unfinished Business '07 and both nights of International Impact.


----------



## KaijuFan

Platt said:


> 2/22 has been named Eye of the Storm


Was Helms in attendance?


----------



## JD13

Just watched CMLLs 74th Anniversery show. Really breathtaking Lucha Libre. Everyone should check CMLL out, Its a fantastic promotion. Much better than AAA (not that AAAs a bad promotion).Also Mistico is simply one of the most exciting wrestlers on the planet. This paticular shows available from HighSpots, but they dont have alot of recent lucha so you may have to go hunting.


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH said:


> Your post just proved WHY Rave was so excellent.
> 
> He was a heel. He did nothing flash, nothing fancy. He doesn't want charisma to be liked. He steals moves from others to BE unoriginal, thus people hate him.
> 
> One of the best heels in the history of the Indies, that Jimmy Rave.


God, amen to that. Its just a shame now when you watch him in TNA. Really killing some good potential.


----------



## PulseGlazer

MrPaiMei said:


> See here's the problem with that argument, that match itself with Cide was such a generic, super-indy main event that it even had dueling chants, and Rave got no heat in Cide's hometown! It had big top rope nearfalls, stalemates, everything straight 'outta 2002! Rave's time was up, and it's pretty awesome he left when he did. Rave's "Killer" persona was horrendous, and the only reason the "Crown Jewel" got over was because people legitametly thought he was horrible, and unlike, say Gamma, he didn't wrestle AROUND that, he just... lived up to their expectations.


Right...did you watch FYF: NY? Cide, in his hometown as the super-face spent the match no-selling EVERYTHING and playing a heel. Why? I have no clue, but Rave carried his ass.


----------



## Blasko

Being fair, Homicide SUCKED in early 07. 

Just saying.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Being fair, Homicide SUCKED in early 07.
> 
> Just saying.


Homicide I thought was always better as a heel, it was hard for me to see him as a babyface.


----------



## WillTheBloody

PulseGlazer said:


> Right...did you watch FYF: NY? Cide, in his hometown as the super-face spent the match no-selling EVERYTHING and playing a heel. Why? I have no clue, but Rave carried his ass.


Also, Jimmy had my favorite entrance ever. He comes out to "House of the Rising Sun" and just frowns the whole damn time. He doesnt look angry like Davey Richards or badass like Austin Aries. He just scowls like a lonely jerk.


----------



## Obfuscation

Not to mention he had Price Nana with him, so yeah, that only helps.


----------



## Sephiroth

ah, i have so many fond memories of being at SOH/BTOB live


----------



## T-C

Marking for Dr Keith in the above photo.


----------



## KingKicks

Got a little bored so i decided to watch 1 of my favourite ROH shows.

*ROH Ring Of Homicide*

Colt Cabana vs. Kikutaro - **

Homicide and Ricky Reyes vs. Dunn and Marcos - **
*-Enjoyable squash.*

Jimmy Yang vs. Jimmy Rave - **1/4

*ROH Pure Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Jay Lethal - ***1/2
*-McGuiness was so awesome in these days.

ROH World Title Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious - ****1/4
*-Best Delirious match i've ever seen.*

Matt Sydal vs. Christopher Daniels - ***1/4
*
ROH World tag Team Title Match*
Austin Aries and Roderick Strong vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe - ***3/4

Homicide vs. Necro Butcher - ****​


----------



## Platt

Anyone know anything about Pro Wrestling Riot they seem to have some connection to FIP since they're titles are being defended there and ROH are about to stock there DVDs. Are they connected like ROH and FIP are?


----------



## -Mystery-

Is that the promotion that Strong & Stevens run?


----------



## Platt

Didn't even know they ran one, thats probably what this is then. Went on there website but couldn't find out much maybe there will be some info when the dvds go on sale.


----------



## vivalabrave

NOWHERE TO RUN
James Gibson vs. BJ Whitmer --- ***1/4
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Chad Collyer --- **3/4
Homicide vs. Doug Williams --- ***3/4
Strong/ Evans vs. Shelley/Delirious --- ****
Colt Cabana vs. Nigel McGuinness --- ***
Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title) --- ****
CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave (Steel Cage Match) --- ****


----------



## Thrillhouse2

*PWG DVD Recommendations*

I've been looking at a lot of you tube highlights lately and want to get into buying a few PWG DVDs but was looking for suggestions on what is MUST HAVE. Four seems to be the magic number on their website for sales (Do they have a lot of recurring sales? Which is the best oneto take advantage of?). I am a huge ROH fan and am looking for DVDs to compliment my collection. I am a big fan of anything Steen or Generico, Tornado (heel or face), Davey's heel work, Dragon Gate style matches, Chris Bosh (these Lioncock videos have me rolling on the floor), and high flying, hard hitting action. I'm more interested in spotfests and big moves to start with here. What are the most entertaining shows that feature these aspects?


----------



## boiledbunny

*Re: PWG DVD Recommendations*

I'm limited in what I have seen, but Battle Of Los Angeles 2006 and 2007 are both fantastic sets of three. (Ive not seen night 3 2007 yet). Night One 2007, is one of the best 2 hour DVDs I have for sheer match quality.


----------



## bstaple12

Bola 2007 Night 3 is absolutely amazing. Great all around show.


----------



## vivalabrave

On this subject I ordered my first PWG DVDs (Seen a couple shows online so I decided to give in) yesterday from highspots on their Buy 3 for $20 deal. I got Astonishing X-Mas, Reason for the Season, and Use Your Illusion 4. Heard awesome things about all 3.

I've been wondering. What kind of sales does PWG.com run? Like ROH has the Big Ten sale, 3 for 1 sale, etc. What does PWG have? I look around and I see they have 4 DVDs for $40, but those are specific to certain DVDs. I also saw the Buy 5 get 1 Free sale. Is this it or is there more? Thanks in advance.

EDIT: also to Thrillhouse, I haven't seen much but Giant Size Annual 4 was great and I've heard people call it one of PWG's best shows.


----------



## Sephiroth

Posted some puro goodness for you indy trolls

All Japan Pro Wrestling (3/1/08) - Dory Funk Jr. Retirement Match: Dory Funk Jr. & Osamu Nishimura vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Masanobu Fuchi

Pro Wrestling NOAH (3/2/08) - Akira Taue & Junji Izumida vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli


----------



## S-Mac

Sephiroth said:


> Posted some puro goodness for you indy trolls
> 
> All Japan Pro Wrestling (3/1/08) - Dory Funk Jr. Retirement Match: Dory Funk Jr. & Osamu Nishimura vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Masanobu Fuchi
> 
> Pro Wrestling NOAH (3/2/08) - Akira Taue & Junji Izumida vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli


Thanks for this i wonder if Dory will stay retired


----------



## Sephiroth

oh i forgot to mention, T-C posted the 6 man from the 3/2 Budokan show with Kobashi. go download it now


----------



## Platt

Preview of Shimmer Volume 16 cover, both this and 15 are due for release before the next taping in April. Really looking forward to the battle of the Sara(h)s and the trios tag on this one .


----------



## -GP-

Damn, that Shimmer Main Event looks really good


----------



## macs182

WOW, the last couple of Shimmer shows look really good, if the 2/3 falls match is anything like the tournament match was, then I guess we're up for a treat


----------



## Obfuscation

Benjo's ratings for ROHomicide are pretty spot on. Just don't agree with the Tag Title match. Thought it left a lot to be desired. ***. Maybe a rewatch down the line.


----------



## vivalabrave

THE BEST OF AJ STYLES VOL. 2: THE PHENOMENON CONTINUES 
Revenge of the Prophecy (1/11/03)
Styles/Low Ki vs. Daniels/Xavier (No Holds Barred) --- ****
Night of the Grudges (6/14/04)
AJ Styles vs. Paul London --- ****1/4
Wrath of the Racket (8/9/03)
Daniels/Maff vs. Styles/Homicide (ROH Tag Titles) --- ****
Main Event Spectacles (11/1/03)
AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson --- ****1/2
War of the Wire (11/29/03) 
Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles (ROH World Title) --- ***3/4
Final Battle 2003 (12/27/03)
AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi --- **3/4
Second Year Anniversary (2/14/03)
AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave (Pure Title 1st Round) --- **1/4
Second Year Anniversary (2/14/03)
AJ Styles vs. CM Punk (Pure Title Finals) --- ***3/4

_Holy crap do I miss the AJ of old._


----------



## Platt

THE BIG 10 SALE

Over 100 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale, General Admission tickets to live events in March and April for $10 each, plus save 10% off your next order. You can also win a free pair of tickets to Wrestlemania in Orlando, FL. Read below for details.

You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:

-The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
-Road to the Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will battle for the ROH Title)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)

-One Year Anniversary 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles with the winner get a shot at the ROH Title, Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
-Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven, Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. The Amazing Red & AJ Styles ROH Tag Team Title Match)
-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
-Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)

-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
-World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
-Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
-All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide, Austin Aries vs. Low Ki)
-Final Battle 2004 12/26/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)

-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
-Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
-Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
-Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05 (Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana Pure Title Match; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
-The Homecoming 7/23/05 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave Street Fight)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Punk: The Final Chapter 8/13/05 (CM Punk's ROH farewell vs. Colt Cabana; Matt Hardy vs. Roderick Strong; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki & Homicide)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave & Abyss; Daniels vs. Joe vs. Cabana vs. Homicide)

-Hell Freezes Over 1/14/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. BJ Whitmer, AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal)
-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Aries & Strong vs. Danielson & Lethal for the ROH Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki; Trios Tournament 2006)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Best in the World 3/25/06 (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans; Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title 2/3 Falls Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match; Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Glory By Honor V Night 1 9/15/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Samoa Joe vs. Roderick Strong; Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards; Christopher Daniels vs. Nigel McGuinness)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06- (KENTA & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe, Homicide, & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)

-Fifth Year Festival: Philly 2/17/07 (Homicide vs. Takeshi Morishima ROH World Title Match; Briscoes vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen; Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Jack Evans & Shingo Tag Title Match)
-Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
-Fifth Year Festival: Chicago 2/24/07 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs Windy City Death Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. The Briscoes Tag Title Match; Austin Aries & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards
-Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool 3/3/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Shingo & Naruki Doi Tag Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. PAC FIP Title Match; Homicide vs. Davey Richards)
-Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe's final ROH match vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor; Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe; Naruki Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
-All Star Extravaganza III 3/30/07 (ROH vs. Dragon Gate 8 Man Tag with Austin Aries, Delirious, Claudio Castagnoli & Rocky Romero vs. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka, Dragon Kid & Ryo Saito; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans; Davey Richards vs. Masaaki Mochizuki)
*All Star Extravaganza III is only on sale for $10 until Monday, March 10th at 9am EST

-Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Straightedge
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
-Best of AJ Styles- Evolution of a Phenom
-Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
-Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
-Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite
-Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
-Bloodlust Vol. 1- ROH’s Bloodiest Matches
-Best of The Briscoe Brothers- Tag Team Excellence
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
-Do or Die II & III
-Do or Die IV

-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe & CM Punk
-Straight Shootin' with Konnan
-Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino
-Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm
-Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
-Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
-Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
-Secrets of the Ring with Dusty Rhodes
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
-Straight Shootin' with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
-Straight Shootin' with 2 Cold Scorpio
-Straight Shootin' with Kamala
-Straight Shootin' with Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe
-Straight Shootin' with Jushin Liger
-Straight Shootin' with Steve Corino

General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:

-Philadelphia, PA 3/16/08 (special Sunday PPV taping at 5pm)
-Orlando, FL 3/28/08
-Orlando, FL 3/29/08
-Boston, MA 4/11/08
-Edison, NJ 4/12/08
-Detroit, MI 4/18/08
-Chicago Ridge, IL 4/19/08

Sale prices are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders thru Thursday, March 13th at 9am EST!!! Sale prices are not valid on any previously placed orders.

WIN A PAIR OF TICKETS TO WRESTLEMANIA XXIV IN ORLANDO ON MARCH 30TH!!!

All customers who purchase tickets during the BIG TEN SALE for either Ring of Honor event in Orlando, FL on Friday, March 28th and/or Saturday, March 29th will be automatically entered into a drawing to win a FREE pair of tickets to Wrestlemania on Sunday, March 30th at the Florida Citrus Bowl in Orlando, FL. All customers who purchase either general admission or reserved seats will be entered into the contest. The winner will be announced on Thursday, March 13th.

SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!

This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 3/13 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

NEW DVD RELEASES

The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Transform- Edison, NJ 1/12/08 (DVD)








Features Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black in a Street Fight; Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson for the FIP Heavyweight Title; Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen; Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli; plus more.
1. El Generico, Delirious, & Mike Quackenbush vs. The YRR of Kenny King, Jason Blade, & Sal Rinuaro
2. Daniel Puder's Submission Challenge
3. Chris Hero & Sara Del Rey vs. Ernie Osiris & Alexa Thatcher
4. Roderick Strong vs. Jigsaw
5. Jack Evans vs. Jimmy Jacobs
6. Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli
7. BJ Whitmer & Shane Hagadorn vs. Bobby Fish & Eddie Edwards
8. Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen
9. Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)
10. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black (Street Fight)

FIP Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Rise Of The New Dawn DVD

1. Highlights –Puma vs. Azrieal (New Years Classic – Lakeland, FL – 1.07.05)
2. CM Punk vs. Antonio Banks (New Years Classic – Lakeland, FL – 1.07.05)
3. Highlights – Homicide vs. James Gibson (FIP Heavyweight Title Match - New Years Classic – Lakeland, FL – 1.07.05)
4. Azrieal W/ CM Punk vs. James Gibson (Unfinished Business – Tampa, FL - 1.08.05)
5. CM Punk & Azrieal vs. James Gibson & Homicide (Anything Goes Match - Unfinished Business – Tampa, FL – 1.08.05)
6. CM Punk vs. Puma (New Dawn Rising – Lakeland, FL – 2.11.05)
7. CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson (Dangerous Intentions – Sebring, FL – 2.12.05)
8. Highlights – Rocky Romero vs. Homicide (FIP Heavyweight Title Match - Dangerous Intentions – Sebring, FL – 2.12.05)
9. Highlights – Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (With Malice – Lakeland, FL – 3.25.05)
10. CM Punk vs. James Gibson (Challenge Match - With Malice – Lakeland, FL – 3.25.05)

You Shoot With Missy Hyatt (DVD-R)

Look out! Nothing is off limits as the original diva logs on and answers everything you asked. Spend more than two hours with the lady who's not afraid to name names...and boy does she.

Missy requests your presence for an intimate evening of stimulating
conversation, laughter, and provocative revelations. With no questions off limits, Missy promises to go all the way. But you must be able to handle her!

Missy is getting ready for you...She's slipping into something special...A spritz of perfume...Adjusting the bra straps...Come on in.

"...Jim Kelly's premature emission..."
"...a sex lottery in Reno..."
"...New Jack..."
"...his kinda curved to the left..."
"...she was hairy..."
"...let's play Real or Fake..."

UWA Hardcore ’Ressurection’ 1/18/08 (2 Disc Set)

1. UWA Canadian Title Match: Petey Williams vs. Josh Prohibition
2. UWA Tag Team Title Match: Blackout (Joker & Sabian) vs. Up In Smoke (Cheech & Cloudy)
3. UWA Lightweight Title Match: Lionel Knight vs. Hiromi Horiguchi
4. Delirious vs. Tyler Black
5. Josh Abercrombie vs. Lionel Knight
6. Ring Crew Express vs. The Flatliners
7. Ricky Reyes vs. Arik Cannon
8. Dan Paysan vs. Johnny Gargano

Pro Wrestling Riot ’’Reload’’ Port Richey, FL 11/16/07 (DVD-R)

1. The Lifeguards vs. Club 305
2. Kenny King vs. Sedrick Strong
3. Kory Chavis vs. Eddie Taurus
4. Jon Davis vs. Jaison Moore
5. Bruce Santee & Sideshow vs. Francisco Ciatso & Rod Steel
6. Jack Evans vs. Jerrelle Clark
7. Chasyn Rance vs. Joshua Masters
8. Mister Saint Laurent vs. Fetish
9. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Ray Beez (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)

Pro Wrestling Riot ''Starting A Riot'' Port Richey, FL 10/20/07 (DVD-R)

1. The Lifeguards vs. Club 305
2. Logan Fernandez vs. Demon Toro
3. Kenny King vs. Eddie Taurus
4. Sideshow vs. Ray Beez (Anything Goes Match)
5. Jack Evans vs. Jerrelle Clark vs. Jon Davis vs. Jaison Moore (Four Way Fray)
6. Delta Iota Kappa vs. Team Vision
7. Erick Stevens vs. Bruce Santee (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match)

Womens Extreme Wrestling ''War Games'' Philadelphia, PA 5/22/07 DVD

Filmed at the New Alhambra in Philadephia, PA on 5/22/07
1. Blind Fold Match: Lucy Furr vs. T.H.A.I.
2. WEW World Title Match: Talia vs. Angel Orsini
3. “Smack My Bitch Up!”: Jazz vs. Christi Ricci
4. WEW World Tag Team Title Match: The Minnesota Home Wrecking Crew vs. Annie Social & Sumie Sakai
5. Hardcore Street Fight! No Rules, Anything Goes, All Weapons Legal: “Pryme Tyme” Amy Lee vs. Butch


----------



## KingKicks

Well it isn't surprising that ROH used that font for the DVD.

Was Transform any good anyway?


----------



## -Mystery-

I urge anyone who doesn't own them to buy FYF: Liverpool and Finale. Absolute steals for $10 a piece.


----------



## RINGofHONOR_02

-Mystery- said:


> I urge anyone who doesn't own them to buy FYF: Liverpool and Finale. Absolute steals for $10 a piece.


I concur two top to bottom awesome shows...and for $10...Bargain!!! definate must buy shows!!!!!


Why oh why am I always skint whenever the $10 sale is on


----------



## Blasko

Well, screw me dry. 

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, OFFICIAL INDY DVD THREAD~!

:hb


----------



## Sephiroth

Benjo™ said:


> Well it isn't surprising that ROH used that font for the DVD.
> 
> Was Transform any good anyway?


i've heard nothing but great things about Danielson vs. Stevens. so that makes it good in my eyes


----------



## Spartanlax

Transform had a SOLID Aries/Claudio, a fantastic Danielson/Stevens, a hard-hitting and exciting Steen/Albright, followed with an INSANE main event. Plus, Chris Hero doing (imo) the funniest act of his life time.

Yes, it's worth buying.


----------



## KaijuFan

I just HAD to buy Final Battle 04 and Trios 05 Thursday night >_<

Ah well, I'll have to catch the next 10-10-10 sale.


----------



## Spartanlax

Oh, today I received SS w/ Francine and SS w/ Percy Pringle Vol. 2, as well as SHIMMER Vol. 14. I'm excited.


----------



## -GP-

Bit off-topic but i have to post this...

GREATNESS









More Greatness here and here .

Anyone know anything about the Kagetora & Kota vs. Kondo & Oyanagi match he mentions in the blog?


----------



## KYSeahawks

I was thinking of getting some dvds off the Big Ten Sale so I am looking at

FYF:Liverpool
All-Star Extravagenza
Transform

If anyone could get me reviews for these shows it would be very helpful


----------



## Blasko

Reason why to get King of Trios...


----------



## Sephiroth

KYSeahawks said:


> I was thinking of getting some dvds off the Big Ten Sale so I am looking at
> 
> FYF:Liverpool
> All-Star Extravagenza
> Transform
> 
> If anyone could get me reviews for these shows it would be very helpful


Transform isn't part of the 10 deal. oh and if you don't have FYF: Finale and you skip it, you will regret it for the rest of your life...or at least until the next 10 dollar sale


----------



## KYSeahawks

I know But if i get the three it will be 40 that usually what I do with a 10 dollar sale is get 2 old and 1 new But I already have Finale and I was wondering if Liverpool was even close to as good as Finale really wanting to see Doi & Shingo vs Briscoes and Joe vs McGuiness


----------



## Sephiroth

KYSeahawks said:


> I know But if i get the three it will be 40 that usually what I do with a 10 dollar sale is get 2 old and 1 new But I already have Finale and I was wondering if Liverpool was even close to as good as Finale really wanting to see Doi & Shingo vs Briscoes and Joe vs McGuiness


oh, if you've got Finale already, then forget my post .

yeah, Liverpool is on par. fucking great show. in my top 10 of the year, possibly top 5 if you don't count PPV dvds.

Sydal/Delirious, Pac/Strong, Joe/Nigel, Briscoes vs. Shingo/Doi all rule hard

Sydal vs. Delirious (2/3 Falls) - *** 3/4. some people don't like it that much tho. i loved it tons.

Pac/Strong - *** 3/4. it's like every Evans vs. Strong match except Pac does crazier shit.

Briscoes vs. Shingo/Doi - **** 1/2. AWESOME tag match. Doi/Shingo rule

Joe/Nigel - **** 1/4. great main event and Nigel put on a hell of a performance.


----------



## bstaple12

I'm gonna order FYF:Finale and Samoa Joe, CM Punk shoot. Also, i'm gonna order the Best of Chikara in 2007 from smarkmark. Thats a whole lot of value for a little over 40$.


----------



## -Mystery-

KYSeahawks said:


> I know But if i get the three it will be 40 that usually what I do with a 10 dollar sale is get 2 old and 1 new But I already have Finale and I was wondering if Liverpool was even close to as good as Finale really wanting to see Doi & Shingo vs Briscoes and Joe vs McGuiness


Get FYF: Liverpool and ASE III for your two $10 DVDs.


----------



## -GP-

bstaple12 said:


> Samoa Joe, CM Punk shoot.


That's one of the funniest things i've ever watched mate...Punk can tell a story like no-one can!
Joe mostly just sits there and laughs his ass off 

Overall, great order


----------



## S-Mac

Yeah good order the Punk Joe shoot is gold all the stories are great and is a good insite in their lives in the business


----------



## -Mystery-

cp_punk said:


> That's one of the funniest things i've ever watched mate...Punk can tell a story like no-one can!
> Joe mostly just sits there and laughs his ass off
> 
> Overall, great order


"She was eight feet tall...."


----------



## Blasko

Finished the Ian Rotten shoot from 03-04. 

Meh, not great but not bad. A little boring to interesting. 

Funniest quote had to be Ian saying "It's a shame Homicide is black."


----------



## Spartanlax

LOL, racist Ian.

Just finished SS w/ Percy Pringle Vol. 2, and it was very good. Not a lot of big stories, but if you're a fan of Paul Bearer/Undertaker/fan of 90s wrestling, you'll enjoy the shoot. Amazing since I got it for $5, PLUS the 30% off.

Watching SS w/ Francine now.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Finished the Ian Rotten shoot from 03-04.
> 
> Meh, not great but not bad. A little boring to interesting.
> 
> Funniest quote had to be Ian saying "It's a shame Homicide is black."



because he's too talented and won't get pushed as much as he should because he's not white?


----------



## Blasko

Sephiroth said:


> because he's too talented and won't get pushed as much as he should because he's not white?


That's what Ian was reffering too. 

Now look at what Homicide is done.

Another funny thing that was beyond anything I have heard before on the shoot.

Note, this Ian Shoot was made in early 04....

Ian- TNA? Well, I hear they're getting _Dutch Mantell_ to do booking for them. It's a great move. He'll give them great storylines and a overall fun product.


----------



## Obfuscation

Spartanlax said:


> LOL, racist Ian.
> 
> Just finished SS w/ Percy Pringle Vol. 2, and it was very good. Not a lot of big stories, but if you're a fan of *Paul Bearer/Undertaker/fan of 90s wrestling*, you'll enjoy the shoot. Amazing since I got it for $5, PLUS the 30% off.
> 
> Watching SS w/ Francine now.


Yeah, gonna need it then.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Just finished watching TARO Vs Super Dragon - Mask Vs Mask - ****1/2 This match was...simply amazing in my opinion.


----------



## Obfuscation

For me being an uber Super Dragon mark, I sadly have not finished watching all of that yet. I hear nothing but rave reviews for it. ****1/2-****3/4 range. God I need to watch that tomorrow.


----------



## Sephiroth

i've heard Taro vs. Super Dragon is the best SoCal match ever. 5 stars from a lot of people. it's too bad that promotion died (it died right? or am i mistaken, cuz i'm sure it's not around anymore).

i have it downloaded from a long time ago but the quality is so shitty and the size is so small, so i never got around to it. i'll have to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## S-Mac

The match is great most def ****3/4 one of the best so cal matches ever. Super Dragon is great as a bad ass heel and Taro is the ulimate underdog.


----------



## KingKicks

Some more 2006 goodness and my first live ROH show.

*ROH Anarchy In The UK*

Go Shiozaki vs. BJ Whitmer - ***1/2
*-Still 1 of my favourite openers ever.*

Jody Fleisch vs. Spud vs. Jonny Storm - ***

Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli and Chad Collyer vs. Nigel McGuiness, Colt Cabana and Robbie Brookside - ***1/4
*
ROH World Title Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA - ***1/2

Doug Williams vs. Jimmy Rave - ***1/2 

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards and Matt Sydal - ****1/2
*-This match is still so fucking awesome.*
*
ROH World Title Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - ****

*Still 1 of my favourite ROH shows ever.*​


----------



## Spartanlax

Briscoes vs Richards/Sydal is one of the craziest matches I've ever seen. Just fucking nuts.


----------



## ROH

^^ Agreed.

Also, from NOAH's latest Budokan show, seeing Hero/CC team again is so awesome.


----------



## peep4life

Spartanlax said:


> LOL, racist Ian.
> 
> Just finished SS w/ Percy Pringle Vol. 2, and it was very good. Not a lot of big stories, but if you're a fan of Paul Bearer/Undertaker/fan of 90s wrestling, you'll enjoy the shoot. Amazing since I got it for $5, PLUS the 30% off.
> 
> Watching SS w/ Francine now.


I want to know if that Francine SS is any good, got it in a grab bag and haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Spartanlax

Finished the Francine shoot, it was okay, not too much to it though. Doesn't go into any real detail about ECW or the business in general, it's just a broad overview of Francine's career. Worth watching.


----------



## bstaple12

I ordered Dragon Gate Challenge, FYF Finale, and Straight Shootin with Percy Pringle Vol.2 today. Now I need to order the Best of Chikara 2007.


----------



## peep4life

Spartanlax said:


> Finished the Francine shoot, it was okay, not too much to it though. Doesn't go into any real detail about ECW or the business in general, it's just a broad overview of Francine's career. Worth watching.


Thanks, if its worth watching I'll throw it on one of these days. 
Just got my order in the mail got Undeniable, Proving Ground, FIP Unfinished Business 2007, International Impact Phase 1 and 2, and The best of CM Punk Vol. 2. I officially have way too many dvds to watch now.


----------



## bstaple12

Anyone see the Wrestling's Greatest Matches Ever dvds on highspots? They look awesome plus they are cheap.


----------



## Sephiroth

bstaple12 said:


> Anyone see the Wrestling's Greatest Matches Ever dvds on highspots? They look awesome plus they are cheap.


Junior Heavyweight Champion Tiger Mask vs. Dynamite Kid (12:33, 1/28/82) ****3/4 
NWA World Champion Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat (16:22, 6/4/82) ****3/4 
Tiger Mask vs. Dynamite Kid (13:55, 7/23/82) ****3/4 
Junior Heavyweight Champion Tiger Mask vs. Dynamite Kid (15:57, 8/5/82) ***** 
Junior Heavyweight Champion Tiger Mask vs. Kuniaki Kobayashi (23:10, 1/6/83)
****1/2 
Junior Heavyweight Champion Tiger Mask vs. Dynamite Kid for the vacant NWA
Junior Heavyweight Title (22:40, 4/21/83) ***** 
Dory & Terry Funk vs. Stan Hansen & Terry Gordy (Terry Funk's retirement match, 12:35, 8/31/83) ****1/2

10 dollars for that? not bad. i love how highspots.com shows their star ratings for each


----------



## Blasko

I bet they are way off. 

Silly highspots.


----------



## bstaple12

Could be Meltzer's? But yea they look awesome


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Rising Above*

Delirious vs. Brent Albright - **3/4

*Tag Team Scramble*
El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. The Age Of The Fall vs. The Hangmen 3 vs. The Vulture Squad - ***1/2
*-Crazy scramble*

Daizee Haze vs. Lacey vs. Sara Del Rey - ***1/4

Davey Richards vs. Erick Stevens - ***
*-Enjoyed the RIE match more*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - ***3/4
*-Short but still awesome
*
*2 out of 3 falls for the ROH Tag Team championship*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong and Rocky Romero - ***1/2

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Austin Aries - ****1/2
*-Awesome match*
*
The ending with all the factions brawling was awesome especially Necro attacking with a plant :lmao*​


----------



## indyfan4life

Benjo™ said:


> *ROH Rising Above*
> 
> Delirious vs. Brent Albright - **3/4
> 
> *Tag Team Scramble*
> El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. The Age Of The Fall vs. The Hangmen 3 vs. The Vulture Squad - ***1/2
> *-Crazy scramble*
> 
> Daizee Haze vs. Lacey vs. Sara Del Rey - ***1/4
> 
> Davey Richards vs. Erick Stevens - ***
> *-Enjoyed the RIE match more*
> 
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - ***3/4
> *-Short but still awesome
> *
> *2 out of 3 falls for the ROH Tag Team championship*
> Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong and Rocky Romero - ***1/2
> 
> *ROH World Title Match*
> Nigel McGuiness vs. Austin Aries - ****1/2
> *-Awesome match*
> *
> The ending with all the factions brawling was awesome especially Necro attacking with a plant :lmao*​


sounds good and its so temptimg to download because i live in canda and they dont show the ppv's but im gonna try to wait till it comes availible at rohwrestling.com


----------



## vivalabrave

Benjo™ said:


> *ROH Rising Above*
> 
> Davey Richards vs. Erick Stevens - ***
> *-Enjoyed the RIE match more*
> ​


I totally forgot about their match at RIE. First time I realized Stevens was more than just some big generic guy with a mohawk.


----------



## ROH

Lol at the morons on the ROH Board insulting Stevens. Stevens > them.


----------



## vivalabrave

Sephiroth said:


> Junior Heavyweight Champion Tiger Mask vs. Dynamite Kid (12:33, 1/28/82) ****3/4
> NWA World Champion Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat (16:22, 6/4/82) ****3/4
> Tiger Mask vs. Dynamite Kid (13:55, 7/23/82) ****3/4
> Junior Heavyweight Champion Tiger Mask vs. Dynamite Kid (15:57, 8/5/82) *****
> Junior Heavyweight Champion Tiger Mask vs. Kuniaki Kobayashi (23:10, 1/6/83)
> ****1/2
> Junior Heavyweight Champion Tiger Mask vs. Dynamite Kid for the vacant NWA
> Junior Heavyweight Title (22:40, 4/21/83) *****
> Dory & Terry Funk vs. Stan Hansen & Terry Gordy (*Terry Funk's retirement match*, 12:35, 8/31/83) ****1/2
> 
> 10 dollars for that? not bad. i love how highspots.com shows their star ratings for each


Terry Funk Retirement match! THIS TIME HE MEANS IT!!!

Found this on the 92 DVD:



> Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (Best of the Super Jr. finals, 21:15, 4/30/92) ******


6 Stars? Wow, that is must see.


----------



## -GP-

vivalabrave said:


> Terry Funk Retirement match! THIS TIME HE MEANS IT!!!


Yeah right...:bs::side:

Ah, i kid! Respect the Funker!


----------



## bstaple12

Can anyone tell me if those are the full matches on those dvds?


----------



## ROH

If that Liger/Samurai is the one from UWA sometime, apparently it's one of the best Juniors matches ever; supposedly better than the (IMO) 5* Ohtani/Ultimo match from 1996.


----------



## -Mystery-

PWG;posted on Saturday said:


> That is correct.
> 
> The newest batch of DVDs are scheduled to be in stock this week, with all pre-order shipping ASAP.


I'm probably gonna get BOLA 2007 and the ASW VI pack. Seems like a good way to keep busy over Spring Break.


----------



## Sephiroth

ROH said:


> If that Liger/Samurai is the one from UWA sometime, apparently it's one of the best Juniors matches ever; supposedly better than the (IMO) 5* Ohtani/Ultimo match from 1996.


i must see this now. anytime anyone says "Sasuke," "Lyger," or "Best Juniors Match Ever" then i am so there.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Sephiroth said:


> i must see this now. anytime anyone says "Sasuke," "Lyger," or "Best Juniors Match Ever" then i am so there.


No one said Sasuke, but we appreciate your enthusiasm.


----------



## JD13

Anybody seen any of the Interspecies/Totaly tool wrestling show you can get from SmartMark? If so are they in any way worth my money?


----------



## Sephiroth

PulseGlazer said:


> No one said Sasuke, but we appreciate your enthusiasm.


i meant anytime ANY of those are mentioned i get giddy. 2/3 is fine with me.


----------



## McQueen

ROH said:


> If that Liger/Samurai is the one from UWA sometime, apparently it's one of the best Juniors matches ever; supposedly better than the (IMO) 5* Ohtani/Ultimo match from 1996.


If your talking about the BOSJ '92 Finals Liger/Samurai match thats from NJPW and I'd still take Ultimo/Ohtani over it but it is a nearly ***** match. I've got it on my mega huge Liger comp.



> Name: Best of Jushin Thunder Lyger Complete
> ID#: E-010
> Length: Sixteen Hours
> Tapes: One
> Condition: Excellent
> 
> 1. Jushin Lyger vs. Kuniaki Kobayashi (4/24/89)
> 2. Jushin Lyger vs. Hiroshi Hase - IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title (5/25/89)
> 3. Jushin Lyger vs. Black Tiger - IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title (7/12/89)
> 4. Jushin Lyger vs. AKIRA (7/28/89)
> 5. Jushin Lyger vs. Takashi Iizuka (11/3/89)
> 6. Jushin Lyger vs. Naoki Sano - IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title (7/13/89)
> 7. Jushin Lyger vs. Naoki Sano - IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title (8/10/89)
> 8. Jushin Lyger vs. Hiro Saito (1/18/90)
> 9. Jushin Lyger vs. AKIRA (1/25/90)
> 10. Jushin Lyger vs. Villano III - IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title (9/30/90)
> 11. Jushin Lyger vs. Chris Benoit - IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title (11/1/90)
> 12. Jushin Lyger vs. ***** Casas - IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title (12/26/90)
> 13. Jushin Lyger vs. ***** Casas (4/19/91)
> 14. Jushin Lyger vs. Owen Hart (4/28/91)
> 15. Jushin Lyger vs. Norio Honaga (4/30/91)
> 16. Jushin Lyger vs. AKIRA - IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title (3/21/91)
> 17. Jushin Lyger vs. Chris Benoit in a Mask vs. Title Match - IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title (7/4/91)
> 18. Jushin Lyger vs. Norio Honaga - IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title (2/8/92)
> 19. Jushin Lyger vs. El Samurai - TOSJ Final Match (4/30/92)
> 20. Jushin Lyger vs. Chris Benoit - IWGP Junior Heavyweight TItle (2/10/92)
> 21. Jushin Lyger + Koji Kanemoto vs. Ultimo Dragon + Masao Orihara (12/11/92)
> 22. Jushin Lyger + El Samurai vs. Chris Benoit + Dean Malenko (3/9/93)
> 23. Jushin Lyger vs. Tiger Mask III (5/3/93)
> 24. Jushin Lyger vs. Tiger Mask III (1/4/94)
> 25. Jushin Lyger + Ultimo Dragon vs. Hiro Saito + Norio Honaga (2/16/93)
> 26. Jushin Lyger + Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Genichiro Tenryu + Koki Kitahara (8/3/93)
> 27. Jushin Lyger + Kensuke Sasaki vs. The Steiner Brothers (2/17/94)
> 28. Jushin Lyger vs. Masaji Aoyagi (6/12/92)
> 29. Jushin Lyger vs. Shinya Hashimoto (2/24/95)
> 30. Jushin Lyger vs. Hayabusa - J-Cup 1994 (4/16/94)
> 31. Jushin Lyger vs. Ricky Fuji - J-Cup 1994 (4/16/94)
> 32. Jushin Lyger vs. Great Sasuke - J-Cup 1994 (4/16/94)
> 33. Jushin Lyger vs. Super Delfin (6/13/94)
> 34. Jushin Lyger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara (6/13/94)
> 35. Jushin Lyger vs. Gran Hamada (8/4/94)
> 36. Jushin Lyger vs. Naoki Sano (10/9/95)
> 37. Jushin Lyger + Koji Kanemoto vs. Naoki Sano + Kennichi Yamamoto (10/29/95)
> 38. Jushin Lyger vs. Black Tiger - BOSJ Final Match (6/12/96)
> 39. Jushin Lyger vs. Dick Togo (6/17/96)
> 40. Jushin Lyger vs. Ultimo Dragon (8/5/96)
> 41. Jushin Lyger vs. Ultimo Dragon - J-Crown Championship (1/4/97)
> 42. Jushin Lyger vs. Masayoshi Motegi - J-Crown Championship (3/20/97)
> DVD BONUS MATCH: Jushin Lyger vs. Minoru Tanaka - Best of Super Juniors Final (6/4/01)
> 
> DVD BONUS MATCH: Jushin Lyger vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan - G-1 Climax (8/4/01)
> 
> DVD BONUS MATCH: Jushin Lyger vs. Masahiro Chono - G-1 Climax (8/6/01)


Nearly the best DVD comp I've ever bought, only bad thing is it ends at '97.


----------



## T-C

At the moment I consider Liger to be the best ever.

Where did you get that comp Mahqueen?


----------



## McQueen

T-C said:


> At the moment I consider Liger to be the best ever.
> 
> Where did you get that comp Mahqueen?


http://www.goldenboytapes.com/tapee-010.html it was 40+ when I got it but oh well it was worth it.

The Best of Japan 90's set on that site is understandably awesome as well.


----------



## Spartanlax

Just to let everyone know, I'm pretty much emptying my ROH/indy DVD collection over the next month or so, and for pretty damn affordable prices. Check my signature for current sales, and pretty soon I'll be posting a list of all the stuff I'm going to be selling.


----------



## Claymore

Two bits of information for you guys out there...

One - The latest PWG shows are now shipping (All Star Weekend 6)

And the second thing is more of a reminder. Tomorrow night El Generico will be in Glasgow, so for any Scots fans out there that want to catch him he will be at the Barrhead Sports Centre wrestling for PBW.....


----------



## -Mystery-

New stuff from SMV...











1. Phoenix vs. Shark Boy
2 .Billy Black vs. Flash Flanagan
3. American Kickboxer vs. Suicide Kid vs. Tarek the Great - No countouts and no disqualification featuring tables and ladders
4. Buddy Landel vs. Tommy Gilbert
5. Corporal Robinson & Cash Flo vs. Ian Rotten & Rollin' Hard
6. Chip Fairway vs. Bull Pain
7. Kip Morris vs. Rip Rogers
8. Doug Gilbert & Dutch Mantel vs. "The Beast" Dan Severn & Terry Gordy - Guest Referee is Buddy Landel










1. Ryan Boz vs. Hype Gotti
2. Simon Sezz vs. JC Bailey
3. Brad Bradley vs. Jayden Drago
4. MIT vs. Mean & Hard vs. Steve Stone & Tracy Smothers
5. Corp. Robinson vs. Bull Pain
6. Jimmy Rave vs. Adam Gooch
7. Mitch Rider vs. Mark Wolf
8. 2 out of 3 Falls - Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs
9. Austin Aries vs. Nate Webb
10. Colt Cabana vs. David Young
11. Ken Anderson vs. Jorge Estrada
12. Danny Daniels vs. Truth Martini vs. Chris Sabin
13. Ian Rotten vs. Michael Todd Stratton
14. Raven w/ Lucy vs. Chris Hero










1. Battle Royal
2. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Gran Akuma vs. Hallowicked & The Wild Cards
3. Cash Flo vs. Trik Davis
4. Daizee Haze vs. Allison Danger
5. Falls Count Anywhere - Ian Rotten & Steve Stone vs. Brad Bradley & Ryan Boz
6. Nate Webb vs. Delirious
7. JC Bailey vs. Matt Sydal
8. Chris Sabin vs. Petey Williams
9. Jerry Lynn vs. Ace Steel
10. Steel Cage Match Loser Leaves IWA - Chris Hero vs. Danny Daniels 

1. Trik Davis vs. Cru Jones vs. Frankie the Face vs. Emil Sitoci
2. M-Dogg 20 & Josh Prohibition vs. Vito & Sal Thomaselli
3. Tracy Smothers vs. "CK3" Conrad Kennedy III
4. "The Road Dogg" BG James vs. Ryan Boz
5. MsChif vs. Rain vs. Mickie Knuckles vs. Lacey vs. ODB vs. Daizee Haze
6. Arik Cannon vs. Ian Rotten
7. Zach Gowen vs. Steve Stone
8. 2 out of 3 falls: Matt Sydal vs. Delirious
9. Jerry Lynn vs. Danny Daniels
10. Texas Death Match: "Spyder" Nate Webb vs. JC Bailey 










Prior to the IWA Mid-South's landmark 500th show on March 1st, Ian Rotten was roasted by wrestlers, friends and fans alike in a rare up close and personal manner not seen by the public very often. Watch as Eddie Kingston, Necro Butcher, Corporal Robinson, Too Cold Scorpio, and many others grill Ian and one another in one of our most revealing and personal videos we've ever shot.










1. Dingo vs. Chris Able
2. Kris Chambers vs. Jake O'Neal vs. Brain Skyline vs. Ethan Page vs. Buzz Jones
3. Toby Klein vs. Davey Richards
4. I Quit Match: Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer
5. *Open Contract TLC Match featuring: Ash, Jayson Strife, Mickie Knuckles, Ruckus, Devon Moore, Diehard Dustin Lee, SeXXXy Eddie & Brandon Thomaselli
6. Ricky Reyes & Joker vs. The Iron Saints
7. Brain Damage & Deranged vs. Rollin' Hard & Mitch Page
8. Michael Elgin vs. Drake Younger vs. Roderick Strong vs. Viking
9. Insane Lane & Jason Hades vs. Josh Abercrombie & Corporal Robinson vs. Tank & Lucky vs. FreakShow & Chrisjen Hayme vs. Dysfunction & Troy Walter
10. Eddie Kingston vs. Too Cold Scorpio
11. Fans Bring The Weapons: Danny Havoc vs. Necro Butcher vs. Insane Lane


----------



## -Destiny-

Just decided to put Unified in my DVD player and remember how good the standard of matches in ROH is. Not bought any ROH DVD's since Final Battle 2006, TBH not really kept in touch with whats been going on. With that said I'm thinking of getting 3-5 ROH DVD's from 2007 or 2008, just really looking for some recomendations on the best shows from that time scale to get (or any 08 events that are worth waiting to come out on DVD to get).

Thanks.


----------



## Spartanlax

.....I just had this whole write-up for you, Killah RKO, including the top shows, what was on them, top matches, a recap of 2007, etc...and then I hit back on my browser by accident. Fuck. 

Sorry for this quick and simple list, but I really don't wanna write it all again. 

1. Glory By Honor VI Night 2 (my favorite ROH show ever)
2. Death Before Dishonor V Night 2
3. Death Before Dishonor V Night 1
4. Manhattan Mayhem
5. Good Times, Great Memories

Honorable mentions- Driven, FYF: Finale, FYF: Liverpool, Supercard Of Honor II


----------



## -Destiny-

Spartanlax said:


> .....I just had this whole write-up for you, Killah RKO, including the top shows, what was on them, top matches, a recap of 2007, etc...and then I hit back on my browser by accident. Fuck.
> 
> Sorry for this quick and simple list, but I really don't wanna write it all again.
> 
> 1. Glory By Honor VI Night 2 (my favorite ROH show ever)
> 2. Death Before Dishonor V Night 2
> 3. Death Before Dishonor V Night 1
> 4. Manhattan Mayhem
> 5. Good Times, Great Memories
> 
> Honorable mentions- Driven, FYF: Finale, FYF: Liverpool, Supercard Of Honor II


Nice one anyway  Glad you put 'Good Times, Great Memories' on there as I was looking at getting the show to see Cabanas last match, but wasen't sure what the rest of the show would be like.

BTW, what's making you get rid of your indy collection?


----------



## Sephiroth

The Top 5 (No Particular Order):

1) Driven
2) Good Times Great Memories
3) FYF: Finale
4) Supercard of Honor 2
5) Man Up

Honorable Mentions: Death Before Dishonor V Weekend, Glory by Honor VI Weekend, FYF: Liverpool (this one is probably #6), Manhattan Mayhem 2, Final Battle 07, Fighting Spirit, Live in Tokyo


----------



## -Destiny-

Just going to get FYF : Finale for now with is being in the 10 dollar sale. Does anyone know if the price of the other 2007 events will go down and if so when?

I really like the look of Manhatten Mayhem II.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Killah RKO™ said:


> Just going to get FYF : Finale for now with is being in the 10 dollar sale. Does anyone know if the price of the other 2007 events will go down and if so when?
> 
> I really like the look of Manhatten Mayhem II.


Takes about a year.


----------



## Spartanlax

All of the must-own 2007 events won't be on 'sale' for a while. However, there's always a Buy 3 Get 1 free sale, or a 20% off sale going on. 

Sephy, you really thought Man Up was one of the best events of 2007? Can I ask why (aside from the obvious answers, like first ladder war and such)? I mean like why Man Up over shows such as MM2 and such?

As for my indy collection; I rarely watch most of the shows I own. I mean, there are some shows I've owned for over a year and only watched once. I figured I'd just get rid of the ones I don't regularly watch and make some money while I'm at it.


----------



## crooked_reflection

Anybody know what's going on with the ******** boards? Is it just problems with their hosting site or servers?

EDIT: Oops, didn't know it was blocked here.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Spartanlax said:


> All of the must-own 2007 events won't be on 'sale' for a while. However, there's always a Buy 3 Get 1 free sale, or a 20% off sale going on.
> 
> Sephy, you really thought Man Up was one of the best events of 2007? Can I ask why (aside from the obvious answers, like first ladder war and such)? I mean like why Man Up over shows such as MM2 and such?
> 
> As for my indy collection; I rarely watch most of the shows I own. I mean, there are some shows I've owned for over a year and only watched once. I figured I'd just get rid of the ones I don't regularly watch and make some money while I'm at it.


Wildly top heavy. He has the ladder war at 5* and Danielson Morishima is supergreat too!


----------



## Sephiroth

Spartanlax said:


> All of the must-own 2007 events won't be on 'sale' for a while. However, there's always a Buy 3 Get 1 free sale, or a 20% off sale going on.
> 
> Sephy, you really thought Man Up was one of the best events of 2007? Can I ask why (aside from the obvious answers, like first ladder war and such)? I mean like why Man Up over shows such as MM2 and such?
> 
> As for my indy collection; I rarely watch most of the shows I own. I mean, there are some shows I've owned for over a year and only watched once. I figured I'd just get rid of the ones I don't regularly watch and make some money while I'm at it.


Manhattan Mayhem 2 DOES have my 2007 MOTY (Morishima vs. Danielson) and Hero/Claudio and Briscoes/Steenerico, but i think the PPV portion of the Man Up DVD is better than Manhattan Mayhem 2 as a whole. the extras are OK. Kong in ROH was fun and Sydal's final match is good. 

plus, i recommended Driven and Man Up is worth picking up for continuity and the off chance he'll want to see Dragon's title shot after Driven, more from the stable wars, and Steenerico/Briscoes rematch.


----------



## -Destiny-

Just about to watch McGuiness/Danielson from Unified for the first time seeing it live. Seeing it live I would have given it anything from ****1/4-***** so it will be interesting to see what it actually was.

Edit - Without doubt *****

An amazing match, those shots against the ringpost on McGuiness were amazing.


----------



## Spartanlax

Yea, I also give that match the full five stars, just so much raw emotion and energy. Absolutely incredible performance.


----------



## vivalabrave

***** from me as well (and I actually liked Driven better).


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!

The Buy 3, Get 1 Free sale returns for all RING OF HONOR DVD'S. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE.
5) KOCH DVD's "Bloodstained Honor" and "Stars of Honor" are NOT INCLUDED in the sale!!!

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Friday, March 21st at 9am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

*Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles.

**KOCH DVD's "Bloodstained Honor" and "Stars of Honor" CAN NOT BE INCLUDED IN THE SALE!!!

***You can preorder "Rising Above" in the Buy 3, Get 1 Free sale however please understand that your order will NOT ship until this DVD is released.

20% OFF RING OF HONOR LIVE EVENT TICKETS!!!

It's simple. Ring of Honor tickets are now on sale for 20% off and have already been reduced on the website. Tickets are now on sale for the following events:

3/28- Orlando, FL
3/29- Orlando, FL
4/11- Boston, MA
4/12- Edison, NJ
4/18- Detroit, MI
4/19- Chicago Ridge, IL
6/6- Hartford, CT
6/27- Dayton, OH
8/15- Cleveland, OH
10/10- Coral Springs, FL

To purchase tickets click on this link: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=163. Offer ends on Friday, March 21st at 9 EST. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com.

FULL IMPACT PRO (FIP) BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!

Buy 3, Get 1 Free sale on all FIP DVD's. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 1 Free FIP DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc..
2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Friday, March 21st at 9am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.


NEW MERCHANDISE

The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Breakout- Dayton, OH 1/25/08 (DVD)








Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against Chris Hero inside a steel cage; Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black in a must see match; Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards for the FIP Title; No Remorse Corps vs. Age of the Fall; plus more.
1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Cross & Jigsaw
2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Adam Pearce
3. Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)
4. Delirious & El Generico vs. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer (No DQ Match)
5. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze
6. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Joey Matthews
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black
8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title Steel Cage Match)

Rising Above- New York, NY 12/29/07 (DVD-Preorder)








This title will begin shipping on April 4th!!!

Ring of Honor is "Rising Above" the competition with our fourth pay per view event featuring a tremendous ROH World Title Match as Nigel McGuinness defends vs. Austin Aries. The PPV airs in its entirety plus see bonus matches exclusively on this DVD release.

Rising Above PPV
1. Brent Albright vs. Delirious
2. Adam Pearce & BJ Whitmer vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Jack Evans & Ruckus (Tag Team Scramble Match)
3. Lacey vs. Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze
4. Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards
5. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima (Relaxed Rules)
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero (World Tag Team Title 2/3 Falls Match)
8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title Match)

Bonus Matches
9. Necro Butcher vs. Jigsaw vs. Matt Cross vs. Mitch Franklin
10. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Claudio Castagnoli

Plus: Tammy Sytch & Bushwacker Luke

wXw...Best of wXw Sept.-Dec. 2007 (Double DVD-R Set)

Features the best matches from wXw in Germany for the 4th Quarter of 2007 including the European Match of the Year with Ares vs. Chris Hero.
1. Elimination Match: Samoa Joe & Big van Walter & Tommy End vs. Doug Williams & Kishin Kawabata & Kentaro Shiga
2. wXw World Heavyweight Title: Ares vs. Chris Hero (2007 European Match of the Year)
3. Strongstyle Tournament 1stround: Roderick Strong vs. Big van Walter
4. Strongstyle Tournament Final: Drake Younger vs. Bad Bones vs. Big van Walter vs. Adam Polak
5. Emil Sitoci vs. Joel Redman
6. Rocky Romero vs. Tommy End
7. Low Ki vs. Ares vs. Martin Stone vs. Adam Polak vs. Big van Walter

Action Zone Wrestling ’’Battleclash III’’ 1/7/08 (DVD-R)

1. Mark Anarchy vs. Nijuu Ninkaku
2. Kapu La'Akea vs. Sex Bomb Cholo
3. Devilshock vs. DDB & Akua vs. The Old School Outlaws vs. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino (AZW Tag Title Fatal Four Way)
4. Susumu Yokosuka vs. Kaniala
5. CIMA vs. Larry Sweeney
6. Kris Kavanaugh vs. The Rage (AZW Title Match)

Action Zone Wrestling ''Halloween Hangover'' 10/24/07 (DVD-R)

1. The Old School Outlaws vs. Devilshock (AZW Tag Title Match)
2. Nebulous vs. Nijuu Ninkaku
3. Jimmy Jacobs vs. AkuA
4. Hotstuff Kris Kavanaugh & Sex Bomb Cholo vs. The Rage & Sabaki
5. Delirous vs. DDB vs. Mark Anarchy vs. Kaniala (Four Way Elimination Match)


----------



## KingKicks

I am really interested in getting Breakout.

Was the show any good? I've been hearing alot of praise for Black vs. Danielson.


----------



## -Destiny-

Decided to go against the sale, just going to get MM II and get the Raw dvd.


----------



## KaijuFan

I'm loving the covers for both DVDs.


----------



## -GP-

Rising Above cover rocks...shame it'll probably be another crappy cardboard case...hate those things!

btw, what's up with the weird match listing on the Rising Above back? Non-PPV match first, then Biscoes, Main Event hardly half-way down...???


----------



## Platt

cp_punk said:


> Rising Above cover rocks...shame it'll probably be another crappy cardboard case...hate those things!
> 
> btw, what's up with the weird match listing on the Rising Above back? Non-PPV match first, then Biscoes, Main Event hardly half-way down...???


I'm 99% sure it won't be a cardboard case, Undeniable wasn't and there's no mention of limited edition casing like there was with the first 3.


----------



## -Mystery-

I think they've done away with Special Edition PPV DVDs mainly because of the lack of extra matches. The last two have had like 2 extra matches while the first 3 had like 4-5 extra matches.


----------



## -GP-

Good to hear. Haven't picked up Undeniable yet so i didn't know


----------



## Platt

I believe from what I've read the first 3 ppvs are only available on 1 disc in normal cases now.


----------



## ||RoCkY||~

Hey everyone. I am going to buy some new ROH dvds and i was wondering which i should order? They are having a 10 a dvd sale. I'll give my options for the time frame that i want the dvds to come from:

Motor City Madness 10/7/06
Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06
The Bitter End 11/4/06
Dethroned 11/25/06
Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06
Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06
Fifth Year Festival: Philly 2/17/07
Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07
Fifth Year Festival: Chicago 2/24/07
Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool 3/3/07
Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07
All Star Extravaganza III 3/30/07


All i know is that I'm getting Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 for sure. Any other recommendations?


----------



## Platt

The $10 sale ended this morning it's a buy 3 get 1 free sale now.


----------



## ||RoCkY||~

Platt said:


> The $10 sale ended this morning it's a buy 3 get 1 free sale now.



Damn, that sucks. I will take a quick look at the buy 3 get 1 free sale now. .


----------



## ROH

Am I the only one who thinks ROH DVD covers are persistently OTT (over the top), and when they try to do something simpler it looks like they were reluctant to do it?


----------



## Sephiroth

I personally hate the covers with pictures of wrestlers in boxes with some sort of design around them...take Glory by Honor VI weekend for example. bleh imo.

i don't get why promotions like F1RST and CZW have better covers than ROH

if you're asking why i didn't mention Chikara having better covers than ROH, it's because i know why they are so awesome and ROH will never top them unless they book an all comedy show


----------



## ROH

I just realised how sad some ROH names sound. "Breakout", "Honor Nation" and "Rising Above" just makes me get the impression they take themselves too seriously.


----------



## watts63

ROH said:


> I just realised how sad some ROH names sound. "Breakout", "Honor Nation" and "Rising Above" just makes me get the impression they take themselves too seriously.


The big reason why I like CHIKARA & PWG more than ROH these days.


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> The big reason why I like CHIKARA & PWG more than ROH these days.


Same here. ROH still entertains me quite a bit but it just remains too SERIOUS all the time. Gets kinda drab after a bit.


----------



## -GP-

Hailsabin said:


> Same here. ROH still entertains me quite a bit but it just remains too SERIOUS all the time. Gets kinda drab after a bit.


Which is why we NEED Japan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvMGQsTSmE0 :lmao


----------



## -Mystery-

There's nothing wrong with the show names because they have something to actually do with the show unlike a promotion like Chikara who just come up with the most random names which have absolutely nothing to do with the show. When you see the name of an ROH show, you know what kind of show you're gonna get. Take Breakout for example. You know just by looking at that name you're gonna get a show with young star(s) "breaking out". Same goes for the covers, they look fine to me. 

People have to remember that ROH has to look as professional as possible because they are the biggest Indy around. Chikara, CZW, etc can afford to look goofy because frankly, they don't have a fanbase the size of ROH's.

Personally a cover and/or show name shouldn't affect whether you buy a show or not. It's the quality of show inside that case that names.


----------



## Obfuscation

The Sordid Perils Of Everyday Exsistance > most ROH shows to come out lately. 

Goofy titles or not, the shows usually deliver.


----------



## Sephiroth

believe it or not...http://www.imafuckingmark.com has launched


----------



## Spartanlax

ROH said:


> I just realised how sad some ROH names sound. "Breakout", "Honor Nation" and "Rising Above" just makes me get the impression they take themselves too seriously.


...because they haven't had serious names for the past 6 years, right? They're not taking themselves too seriously, they're creatively naming their wrestling shows.

It seems like you'll do anything to find a flaw in ROH these days man...and that's cool, it's your choice so go right ahead...but c'mon. Don't reach out too far for stuff to bash them for, like 'serious show titles'.


----------



## Jonn

It doesn't bother me what the shows are called, but I know where you're coming from.



-Mystery said:


> People have to remember that ROH has to look as professional as possible because they are the biggest Indy around. Chikara, CZW, etc can afford to look goofy because frankly, they don't have a fanbase the size of ROH's.
> 
> Personally a cover and/or show name shouldn't affect whether you buy a show or not. It's the quality of show inside that case that names.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## ROH

Spartanlax said:


> ...because they haven't had serious names for the past 6 years, right? They're not taking themselves too seriously, they're creatively naming their wrestling shows.
> 
> It seems like you'll do anything to find a flaw in ROH these days man...and that's cool, it's your choice so go right ahead...but c'mon. Don't reach out too far for stuff to bash them for, like 'serious show titles'.


Well I've only really found flaws in the increasingly shitty in-ring work (pointless faction warfare spotfets, I'm looking at you). 

Otherwise, I've grown generally tired of the general seriousness of it all. Just thinking about it, the show names annoy me. Sorry if I came across as trying to find flaws (I probably did), I guess I just hate certain aspects of ROH nowadays.


----------



## -Mystery-

But that's been ROH's deal for the longest time. Like Spartan said, serious names aren't anything new yet all of a sudden everyone seems to bitch about them.


----------



## KillSteve

lawl, you know a promotion is doing well for itself when the only thing to complain about is the fucking names of the shows.


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> But that's been ROH's deal for the longest time. Like Spartan said, serious names aren't anything new yet all of a sudden everyone seems to bitch about them.


I've just gradually grown tried of them.



> lawl, you know a promotion is doing well for itself when the only thing to complain about is the fucking names of the shows.


Actually, I've complained about alot more current ROH (ie the in-ring work) than the show names. Get your facts right before posting something like that in the future plz.


----------



## -Destiny-

The only thing I don't like about the ROH show names are that they are announced like weeks after.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Killah RKO™;5498690 said:


> The only thing I don't like about the ROH show names are that they are announced like weeks after.


Well, had they been able to predict the name "Eye of the Storm" ahead of time, they'd probably changed travel plans and the show name would have been unnecessary. :agree:

LOL, I know what you mean about the names. I just assume Gabe checks online to see what fans want the show to be named and will often times steal one he likes.


----------



## vivalabrave

ROH said:


> I just realised how sad some ROH names sound. "Breakout", *"Honor Nation"* and "Rising Above" just makes me get the impression they take themselves too seriously.


The show was called Honor Nation because they were in Boston. Boston is home of the baesball team the Boston Red Sox. The Red Sox fanbase is known as "Red Sox Nation." So ROH was playing off of that (The Red Sox were actually playing in a playoff game against the Cleveland Indians on that night, IIRC). If anything, it was the _least_ serious of their show names.


----------



## Dark Church

I don't mind their show names and all of them are not serious. Transform doesn't sound serious at all. Neither does Chaos At The Cow Palace.


----------



## McQueen

Chaos at the Cow Palace sounds like some sort of rodeo. Was that show any good by the way?

The fact you guys are bitching about show names is just proof the internet fans must bitch about something at all times.


----------



## vivalabrave

It was OK. Not a must buy. I got it in the 35% off sale last year and don't regret it or anything.

I've never had a problem with show names. If the show is good it could be called "Penis, Penis, Penis" and that would be fine (although a tad strange).


----------



## McQueen

vivalabrave said:


> It was OK. Not a must buy. I got it in the 35% off sale last year and don't regret it or anything.
> 
> I've never had a problem with show names. If the show is good it could be called "Penis, Penis, Penis" and that would be fine (although a tad strange).


Sounds like a PWG show. :side:


----------



## -Mystery-

Forgot to mention that I got the three newest FIP shows in the mail a couple of days ago. I might start watching them tomorrow or hold off until my Spring Break starts. I really can't wait to see Strong/Kingston, Delirious/Necro, and Strong/Black.


----------



## -Destiny-

Want to get one of the new shows. Need help.

Transform, Breakout, Proving Ground or just wait for Rising Above to be released?


----------



## KYSeahawks

I have heard alot of people say that Proving Ground was better than transform.But I want alot of peoples opinion.B/c I have heard some good things about Transform but have no idea if it is good.I do know that I wanna get Breakthrough and when it comes out Without Remorse.If anyone has reviews on those two shows it would be really helpful b/c when there is a good sell i will buy those two.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> Sounds like a PWG show. :side:


you're thinking of "Smells like Steen Penis" and "Astonishing X-Penis"..or whatever those shows are called


----------



## -Destiny-

Just ordered Manhattan Mayhem II. Does anybody know what $25.95 is in the english pound? And how long should it take?


----------



## Platt

£12.80 and around a week


----------



## Ste

About half, so 12.975 :side:


----------



## -Destiny-

First ROH DVD I have bought since FB 2006, hope it's worth it.


----------



## Sephiroth

Killah RKO™;5502872 said:


> First ROH DVD I have bought since FB 2006, hope it's worth it.


the ROH Title defense is my singles MOTY. actually, one of my favorite singles matches in ROH history. probably right behind London/Danielson (EE), KENTA vs. Danielson (GBH V: N2), and Joe vs. Punk 2

edit: um...Lupin Matsuni gets BRAIN'D! http://youtube.com/watch?v=62DRQLFK9xI


----------



## Spartanlax

I just watched the Chris Hero tag match from Transformed, which live contained the FUNNIEST Hero antics EVER...however unfortunately, it didn't translate well at all to DVD. Most of his antics/expressions/etc couldn't be seen/heard/etc.


----------



## Maxx Hero

MMII will not disapoint. I think the title match was way over rated but the tag match was fantastic! Better than when Jay and Mark faced MCMG in my opinion. The opener is great also-QuackSaw!


----------



## bstaple12

Just finished watching Straight Shootin with Percy Pringle Vol. 2 and I loved it. Can someone reccomend any more shoots for a big 90's WWF fan?


----------



## McQueen

Jim Cornette in any shoot = entertainment.


----------



## Obfuscation

Maxx Hero said:


> MMII will not disapoint. I think the title match was way over rated but the tag match was fantastic! Better than when Jay and Mark faced MCMG in my opinion. The opener is great also-QuackSaw!


Danielson & Overrated don't mix. Soz.


----------



## KaijuFan

Not only did ROH replace my missing Hero shirt from my last order with Transform, but they also packed in the DVDs I ordered then too. Two Final Battle 04s and two Trio Tournament 05s. Yippie!


----------



## Kapone89

*Michinoku Pro*, *10.10.1996.*
*Kaientai Deluxe Vs. Gran Naniwa, Gran Hamada, Tiger Mask IV, Yakushiji & Super Delfin******-****1/4*
Really good spotfest. Fast paced and a lot of action.


----------



## Claymore

......... KING OF TRIOS DVD'S OUT NOW ..........


----------



## -Mystery-

Claymore said:


> ......... KING OF TRIOS DVD'S OUT NOW ..........


I was going to get that but WXW went and put on an even better looking 3 night tournament (16 Carat Gold). Might get KOT sometime in mid-April.


----------



## Spartanlax

Something intrigued me about the Ian Rotten Roast DVD, and I bought it. It arrived today. I watched it. And now....

....now I'm throwing it into the middle of the street and whatever happens, happens. Unfunny, unentertaining, and dumb. I kinda knew it was gonna suck, but the idea seemed interesting enough to give it a try. Oh well, Kingston was funny, but that's to be expected. Such false advertising as well, they made it seem like Necro had a lot to say, when in reality he said like two things (although one of them was damn funny...the IWA:MS health care plan). Plus, it was only an hour long. Fuck that.

$20 down the drain.


----------



## Claymore

-Mystery- said:


> I was going to get that but WXW went and put on an even better looking 3 night tournament (16 Carat Gold). Might get KOT sometime in mid-April.


Yeah I'm thinking about waiting for those WXW to be released along with some sort of sale and pick up both tournaments at the same time...


----------



## -Mystery-

Claymore said:


> Yeah I'm thinking about waiting for those WXW to be released along with some sort of sale and pick up both tournaments at the same time...


Never thought of that. Very good idea. I'm guessing there will be a sale this weekend for Easter but I doubt the 16 Carat Gold tournament will be out.


----------



## Claymore

-Mystery- said:


> Never thought of that. Very good idea. I'm guessing there will be a sale this weekend for Easter but I doubt the 16 Carat Gold tournament will be out.


Very true, the show was two weeks ago right (March 7-9) so that would be a pretty quick turnaround. I've got a sneaky feeling we may see it soon possibly this week, but as you mentioned there may be a sale this week without WXW....

I'll probably pick up Trios then along with Two Eyebrows are Better Than One if that is the case...And then wait for WXW to come out along with yet another sale...


----------



## -Mystery-

WXW is officially the GREATEST WRESTLING PROMOTION EVER. On April 12th, they will hold a show entitled, '18+ - lol, ill pretend u said 18'. Needless to say, the show is already a must buy.

http://www.wxw-wrestling.com/index2.php?content=next_events&id=107


----------



## McQueen

I would have chucked if they also wrote it was presented by RF Video but oh well. :lmao


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> I would have chucked if they also wrote it was presented by RF Video but oh well. :lmao


lol, i'll pretend YOU'RE not 18


----------



## Maxx Hero

Wow, KOT is out already? Wasn't that like, 14 days ago?

As to Danielson and Overrated...that post about MMII is the first time those two words ever came out of my mouth together. That was not a bad match by far. I would say ****1/2 not *****.


----------



## Spartanlax

Not only that, but they dropped their DVD prices from $20 to $15!

wXw! wXw! wXw!


----------



## McQueen

IWA: MS Pawn Shop Aqquired Gold Tournament?

If I weren't so burnt out on wrestling right now I'd probably get those wXw tournaments once they are out (last years and this years).


----------



## Sephiroth

Maxx Hero said:


> Wow, KOT is out already? Wasn't that like, 14 days ago?
> 
> As to Danielson and Overrated...that post about MMII is the first time those two words ever came out of my mouth together. That was not a bad match by far. I would say ****1/2 not *****.


when people are calling a **** 1/2 a five star match, it's more about preference and things they enjoyed more. it doesn't make it overrated. in fact, it reaffirms how great the match is.

if the MM2 match was actually like *** 1/2 and people were saying **** 3/4, then i'd agree.


----------



## -GP-

Stars have little to no meaning above ****1/2 to be honest...it all comes down to preference...


----------



## MITB

Should I post PWG dvd stuff in here or the PWG newbie thread?

Anyway, what would be the top 3 recommended PWG dvds? Something with a good Joey Ryan showing would be ideal.


----------



## Claymore

MITB said:


> Should I post PWG dvd stuff in here or the PWG newbie thread?
> 
> Anyway, what would be the top 3 recommended PWG dvds? Something with a good Joey Ryan showing would be ideal.


Yeah posting PWG DVD stuff is cool here, and as for a DVD recommendation. As a Joey Ryan fan you have got to pick up his Best of...Absolutely fantastic stuff on there. It has Ryan's match with Super Dragon at Use You Illusion IV which blew me away...


----------



## King_Kash

I am planning to buy some DVD of IWA-MS (only interesting to see best match of Punk/Hero and/or Punk/Delirious) also which year of TPI is best to watch? 06 or 07? Rep will be given, thanks


----------



## McQueen

Can't help you with the first question but TPI 06 was much better than TPI 07


----------



## ROH

TPI 07 as a tournament flows WAY better than 06, but regarding standout matches 06 is better.

Quack/CC from TPI 2006 is compulsary if you're a fan of Indy wrestling.


----------



## PulseGlazer

TPI 06. Also, you must getPunk's last IWA-MS show. That Delirious match SHOULD be compulsory viewing!


----------



## -GP-

PulseGlazer said:


> That Delirious match SHOULD be compulsory viewing!


Oh yes...it reaches new levels of Greatness :agree:


----------



## Spartanlax

My last round of ROH shows on eBay are done, and sold very well. So now, it's time for a new round. Check my sig to bid on the following four deals:

Supercard Of Honor 1 (Do Fixer vs. Blood Generation, starting at 3.50) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tem=270220965370&_trksid=p3984.cSELL.m315.lVI
In Your Face (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA, starting at 3.50) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tem=270220964172&_trksid=p3984.cSELL.m315.lVI
Fifth Year Festival: Dayton & Chicago Combo Pack (starting at 7.00) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tem=270220969135&_trksid=p3984.cSELL.m315.lVI
This Means War II & Fighting Spirit Combo Pack (starting at 7.00) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tem=270220967850&_trksid=p3984.cSELL.m315.lVI


----------



## Platt

Woo just got a copy of Empire State Showdown on ebay for £10 and because ebay kindly sent me a £15 voucher earlier today it actually cost me nothing  now just need Best of Jack Evans and Frontiers Of Honor to have the full set of shows and best ofs so anyone selling either let me know


----------



## Obfuscation

MITB said:


> Should I post PWG dvd stuff in here or the PWG newbie thread?
> 
> Anyway, what would be the top 3 recommended PWG dvds? Something with a good Joey Ryan showing would be ideal.


Based On A True Story. His match vs Tornado was INSANE. Also get any of the all star weekends are great. Worth the 15 buck and Joey has been at all of them.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Has anyone seen the European Vacation II yet? I wanna know what I need out of the past 8 stuff.


----------



## MITB

Claymore said:


> Yeah posting PWG DVD stuff is cool here, and as for a DVD recommendation. As a Joey Ryan fan you have got to pick up his Best of...Absolutely fantastic stuff on there. It has Ryan's match with Super Dragon at Use You Illusion IV which blew me away...


I'm from the UK and can't seem to track down any info on a best of Joey Ryan dvd. Any ideas?


----------



## Claymore

MITB said:


> I'm from the UK and can't seem to track down any info on a best of Joey Ryan dvd. Any ideas?


No problem mate...I managed to pick it up through Joey's myspace. Living in the UK also you shouldn't really have a problem ordering it in, plus I got it in good time. And the fact the 4 DVD set is fantastic is a bonus too...lol


----------



## King_Kash

PulseGlazer said:


> TPI 06. Also, you must getPunk's last IWA-MS show. That Delirious match SHOULD be compulsory viewing!


ok which is Punk's last show from IWA-MS?


hmm, I guess I will go for TPI 06


does anyone more can help me on find which Punk/Hero's best match (I believe it was 2 out of 3 falls and TLC?)


----------



## Platt

King_Kash said:


> ok which is Punk's last show from IWA-MS?
> 
> 
> hmm, I guess I will go for TPI 06
> 
> 
> does anyone more can help me on find which Punk/Hero's best match (I believe it was 2 out of 3 falls and TLC?)


Punk last match was at No Blood No Guts No Glory 2005 and its well worth getting along with the great Delirious match you get a 50 minute (i think) IWA career video.

The 93 minute 2.3 falls match was at When Hero Met Punk and the TLC match is from 2nd House Of Hardcore Anniversary Show it's also on another show as a bonus match but i forget which now. Out of there 10 one on one matches in IWA these would definitely be the top 2 with the TLC match being my favorite.


----------



## Obfuscation

Claymore said:


> No problem mate...I managed to pick it up through Joey's myspace. Living in the UK also you shouldn't really have a problem ordering it in, plus I got it in good time. And the fact the 4 DVD set is fantastic is a bonus too...lol


I am really going to have to look for that right now. Should be quite awesome.


----------



## McQueen

That TLC between Hero & Punk was a bonus match on "An IWA: Fairytale When Hero met the Dragon" which was a pretty good show.

If you want a really good straight up wrestling match between Hero & Punk check out "59:14" or something like that from 2004. Don't know how the show is but the match was great.


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> That TLC between Hero & Punk was a bonus match on "An IWA: Fairytale When Hero met the Dragon" which was a pretty good show.
> 
> If you want a really good straight up wrestling match between Hero & Punk check out "59:14" or something like that from 2004. Don't know how the show is but the match was great.


Only problem with 59:04 is that SMV and/or IWA haven't put it onto DVD yet, so if you want an official copy you're stuck with VHS.


----------



## -Destiny-

Watched Manhatten Mayhem I last night, have to say it's the best ROH show I've watched (Just beats Arena Wafare which I really liked for some reason, since lost my copy). Here are my ratings...

*ROH Manhatten Mayhem (2005)*
Azrieal/Dixie vs Izzy/Deranged - **3/4
Colt Cabana vs Nigel McGuinness - ***1/4
James Gibson vs Black Tiger - ***1/2
Jacobs/Whitmer vs Strong/Evans - ****1/4
Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal -***3/4
CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave - ***
Austin Aries vs Alex Shelley **** (Should have gone 5 more minutes IMO)
Homicide/Low Ki vs Joe/Lethal - Really don't know what to give this.

Can't wait for my MMII to arrive. Also thinking of getting Punk : Final Chapter from 2005, judging by the talent ROH had on the MM card 2005 seemed like it would have been a great year.

Edit - Just seen that 'How We Roll' is on Sky tonight.


----------



## T-C

Jacobs/Whitmer vs Strong/Evans is my favourite tag in the companies history, which is amazing considering Whitmer was in it.


----------



## King_Kash

McQueen said:


> *That TLC between Hero & Punk was a bonus match on "An IWA: Fairytale When Hero met the Dragon" which was a pretty good show.*
> 
> If you want a really good straight up wrestling match between Hero & Punk check out "59:14" or something like that from 2004. Don't know how the show is but the match was great.


complete match?



Platt said:


> Only problem with 59:04 is that SMV and/or IWA haven't put it onto DVD yet, so if you want an official copy you're stuck with VHS.


ah I wish they would make that show to DVD soon


----------



## Platt

King_Kash said:


> complete match?
> 
> 
> 
> ah I wish they would make that show to DVD soon



Yes its the complete match.

It may happen soon with them only running once a month now they seem to be releasing a lot more shows onto DVD that previously weren't.


----------



## King_Kash

Platt said:


> Yes its the complete match.
> 
> It may happen soon with them only running once a month now they seem to be releasing a lot more shows onto DVD that previously weren't.


great and one more question abt wXw or something wrestling show at Germany that where Hero takes on Punk in 2 out of 3 falls, is it on DVD yet?? worth to get one??


----------



## Platt

King_Kash said:


> great and one more question abt wXw or something wrestling show at Germany that where Hero takes on Punk in 2 out of 3 falls, is it on DVD yet?? worth to get one??


They had a 60 minute iron man match in WXW not sure if the actual show is out on DVD but the match itself is available on the Best Of Chris Hero in WXW Volume 1 from WXWs website http://www.wxw-wrestling.com/wXwSho...ducts_id=234&zenid=7d33st825ko1hqrb1vlrv8o4m6 can't say if it's worth getting as i haven't had a chance to watch the match yet, might just put it on now.


----------



## King_Kash

^^^ ah thats alright, thanks for helping me out


----------



## McQueen

I have the 59:04 match as a bonus on one of my DVD's, I just don't remember which one.


----------



## Platt

I'd completely forgotten it was on a bonus it's on Simply The Best 7


----------



## McQueen

I'd completely forgotten what show it was on but that would be it.


----------



## Blasko

Killah RKO™ said:


> Edit - Just seen that 'How We Roll' is on Sky tonight.


 Avoid. Long and hard.


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> I'd completely forgotten what show it was on but that would be it.


I still have the original list I made when doing my Punk in IWA comp it was on there I'd just completely forgotten that was one of them.


----------



## MITB

Claymore said:


> No problem mate...I managed to pick it up through Joey's myspace. Living in the UK also you shouldn't really have a problem ordering it in, plus I got it in good time. And the fact the 4 DVD set is fantastic is a bonus too...lol


You're a legend mate. Just ordered Joey's "Best of" from his MySpace - appreciate the tip. On a side note, will it be a region 0 dvd and are all PWG dvds region 0? Reason being I've ordered Zombies shouldn't run and all-star weekend IV.


----------



## -Destiny-

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Avoid. Long and hard.


Ratings?


----------



## Blasko

Killah RKO™ said:


> Ratings?


 Is second place of the worse ROH show in 06 a rating?


----------



## Claymore

MITB said:


> You're a legend mate. Just ordered Joey's "Best of" from his MySpace - appreciate the tip. On a side note, will it be a region 0 dvd and are all PWG dvds region 0? Reason being I've ordered Zombies shouldn't run and all-star weekend IV.


Yep Region 0, will play on pretty much everything...And PWG dvd's are also region free so you should be fine...

And glad I could be of service...


----------



## Obfuscation

Claymore is that Joey DVD pretty lenghty? I know its 4 discs but just curious if its really worth the 30 bucks. Even if I am a die hard Joey fan


----------



## Claymore

Hailsabin said:


> Claymore is that Joey DVD pretty lenghty? I know its 4 discs but just curious if its really worth the 30 bucks. Even if I am a die hard Joey fan


Well each disks runs about 2 Hours long...I'm not sure if we are allowed to link to other forumsor not, so I'll post TigerDriver98's (Who is a completely legend, if you are on the boards here you are awesome dude) overall review from the PWG board here...

_TigerDrivers - Overall_

_"This is one of the better Indy wrestler compilations that I have ever seen. It's not quite up to the DVD compilation mastery that is a Super Dragon Evolution release or the sheer entertainment level of Chris Bosh's Lioncock DVD. But it is pretty darn close. There are a great variety of matches to be found here. Even if you are a PWG completest, you will still find a lot to enjoy about this set. It's a very comprehensive look at Joey's career and quite the deal for the price. Usually on Indy wrestler comp DVDs you get around 6 to 11 matches for about $20. While here you get 20 matches (one of which being nearly 70 minutes long) for $25. That is a little more than a dollar a match. You don't have to be Don West to tell that is a good deal! "_

Again if you ever speak to TigerDriver98, tell him Claymore says he is awesome.....That is all


----------



## -GP-

Does anyone have an estimate on when the wXw 16 Carat tournament is gonna be released...? 
Just trying to figure out when to order some things from SmartMark and want to bundle things together to save on shipping costs if the wait isn't too big.

on a side note (not really relevant but figured it doesn't deserve a new thread):
Teddy Hart has apparently reached new levels of insanity:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=sP1u_6nstxQ


----------



## watts63

The Romero & Generico pose down owns.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

cp_punk said:


> Does anyone have an estimate on when the wXw 16 Carat tournament is gonna be released...?
> Just trying to figure out when to order some things from SmartMark and want to bundle things together to save on shipping costs if the wait isn't too big.
> 
> on a side note (not really relevant but figured it doesn't deserve a new thread):
> Teddy Hart has apparently reached new levels of insanity:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=sP1u_6nstxQ


Teddy Hart a fucking nut job, but that was an awesome shoot promo.


----------



## Obfuscation

> Well each disks runs about 2 Hours long...I'm not sure if we are allowed to link to other forumsor not, so I'll post TigerDriver98's (Who is a completely legend, if you are on the boards here you are awesome dude) overall review from the PWG board here...
> 
> TigerDrivers - Overall
> 
> "This is one of the better Indy wrestler compilations that I have ever seen. It's not quite up to the DVD compilation mastery that is a Super Dragon Evolution release or the sheer entertainment level of Chris Bosh's Lioncock DVD. But it is pretty darn close. There are a great variety of matches to be found here. Even if you are a PWG completest, you will still find a lot to enjoy about this set. It's a very comprehensive look at Joey's career and quite the deal for the price. Usually on Indy wrestler comp DVDs you get around 6 to 11 matches for about $20. While here you get 20 matches (one of which being nearly 70 minutes long) for $25. That is a little more than a dollar a match. You don't have to be Don West to tell that is a good deal! "
> 
> Again if you ever speak to TigerDriver98, tell him Claymore says he is awesome.....That is all


Yep I'm sold. 

And if I ever go on the PWG forum to do so, I will let him know your thoughts lolz.


----------



## vivalabrave

Didn't feel like bumping the RA thread so...

RISING ABOVE
Delirious vs. Brent Albright --- **1/4
Jacobs/Black vs. Steen/Generico vs. Evans/Ruckus vs. Whitmer/Pearce --- ***1/4
Lacey vs. Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey --- **1/4
Davey Richards vs. Erick Stevens --- **1/2
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero --- ***1/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima (Relaxed Rules) --- ***1/2
The Briscoes vs. Strong/Romero (ROH Tag Titles, 2/3 Falls) --- ***1/2
Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title) --- ****1/2


----------



## -Mystery-

*FIP Hot Summer Nights - Night 1*
1. Larry Sweeney vs. Rex Sterling - **
2. Eddie Kingston vs. Gran Akuma - **1/2
3. Sara Del Rey vs. Lacey vs. Allison Danger vs. Daizee Haze (SHIMMER Four Corner Survival) - **1/4
4. Hallowicked vs. Jigsaw - ***
5. Irish Airborne vs. Sal Rinauro & Jason Blade - ***
6. Erick Stevens vs. Damien Wayne (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match) - **3/4
7. Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match - Anything Goes) - ***1/2
8. Kenny King, Chasyn Rance, Mad Man Pondo & Ricky Vega vs. The Heartbreak Express, Steve Madison & Seth Delay (Melbourne Street Fight) - ***1/4

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## watts63

*PWG European Vacation II: France*

*PWG World Championship*
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Austin Aries ***1/4

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Kevin Steen & El Generico (c) vs. Super Dragon & Davey Richards ***3/4 (Dragon Has Got Even Fatter :no

PAC vs. Joey Ryan ***1/2-***3/4

Jetta vs. Jazzy B 1/4*

*Grudge Match*
Chris Hero vs. Human Tornado ***1/2

Keni'chiro Arai vs. Lupin Matsutani ***-***1/4

Steve Douglas vs. Thumbstack Jack *​


----------



## Platt

> TAKE 15%-20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> You can now save 15%-20% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. All orders under $50 save 15% off the order. Orders that are $50 and up can save 20% off the order.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.
> 
> To redeem your 15% Off Coupon for orders under $50 just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: march15 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> To redeem your 20% Off Coupon for order $50 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: march20 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 3/26 at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> 
> NEW MERCHANDISE RELEASES!!!
> 
> The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Without Remorse- Chicago Ridge, IL 1/26/08 (DVD)
> 
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong for the ROH World Title; Ultimate Endurance Tag Titles Match w/ Age of the Fall vs. BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright vs. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards vs. Qualifying Match Winner; Adam Pearce vs. Delirious in a Dog Collar Match; plus much more.
> 1. Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson vs. Jay Briscoe & Erick Stevens (Qualifying Match- Winning Team Advances To Ultimate Endurance)
> 2. Pelle Primeau vs. Shane Hagadorn
> 3. Chris Hero & Sara Del Rey vs. Alex Payne & Kyle Durden (Inter Gender Tag Team Title Match)
> 4. Claudio Castangoli vs. El Generico
> 5. Mark Briscoe vs. Joey Matthews
> 6. Adam Pearce vs. Delirious (Dog Collar Match)
> 7. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright vs. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards vs. Qualifying Match Winner (World Tag Team Title Ultimate Endurance Match)
> 8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match)
> 
> Triple H: The King of Kings (2 Disc Set)
> 
> There is only one Triple H, and now for the first time ever, the King of Kings reflects on his storied WWE career with new exclusive interviews discussing his biggest matches, moments, and rivalries. More than a dozen bouts are presented in their entirety, including some never before released on DVD.
> 
> The King of Kings: DISK ONE
> -Getting Started
> -Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs. John Crystal RAW (5/22/95)
> -Pressure – It’s All On You & The Workhorse Title
> -WWE Intercontinental Championship Match: Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs. Marc Mero RAW (10/121/96)
> -Chyna, Curtain Call, & The Crown
> -King of the Ring Final Match: Mankind vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley King of the Ring (6/8/97)
> -The Transformation – The Amplified Version
> -WWE European Championship Match: Owen Hart vs. Triple H
> WrestleMania XIV (3/29/98)
> -Elevating the Game
> -WWE Championship Match: Triple H vs. Mankind RAW (8/23/99)
> -Being at the Top
> -No Holds Barred WWE Championship Match: Triple H vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin No Mercy (10/17/99)
> 
> The King of Kings: DISK TWO
> -McMahon- Helmsley Era
> -Career vs. WWE Title Hell in a Cell Match: Triple H vs. Cactus Jack
> No Way Out (2/27/00)
> -Injury & Return
> -30- Man Royal Rumble Match Royal Rumble (1/20/02)
> -The Return of Shawn
> -2 out of 3 Falls for the World Heavyweight Championship: Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels Armageddon (12/15/02)
> -The Rise of Batista
> -Hell in a Cell for the World Heavyweight Championship: Batista vs. Triple H Vengeance (6/26/05)
> -Wrestling My Idol
> -Last Man Standing Match: Ric Flair vs. Triple H Survivor Series (11/27/05)
> -The Next Generation
> -Triple Threat for the WWE Championship: John Cena vs. Triple H vs. Edge Backlash (4/30/06)
> -What’s Left to Accomplish?
> 
> DVD Extras
> -Hog Pen Match: Henry O. Godwinn vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley In Your House (12/17/95)
> -Triple H – 1st Professional Match: Terra Ryzing vs. Flying Tony Roy
> With commentary by Jim Ross & Triple H Burlington, VT (11/1/92)
> 
> WWE No Way Out 2008 (DVD)
> 
> 1. ECW Title Match: Chavo Guerrero vs. CM Punk
> 2. Elimination Chamber Match: Undertaker vs. Batista vs. Finlay vs. Great Khali vs. MVP vs. Big Daddy V
> 3. Career Threatening Match: Ric Flair vs. Ken Kennedy
> 4. World Title Match: Edge vs. Rey Mysterio
> 5. WWE Title Match: John Cena vs. Randy Orton
> 6. Elimination Chamber Match: Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho vs. Jeff Hardy vs. John Bradshaw Layfield vs. Umaga
> 
> OTHER NEW ITEMS NOW IN STOCK:
> 
> -No Remorse Corps "Three Skulls" T-Shirts (Size Medium-XXXL)
> -Shimmer Roster Album 2005-2007


4 New shows for me to pickup in Orlando now plus the new NRC shirt if they bring them.


----------



## KingKicks

As i haven't ordered ROH in a while i decided to make a big order with today's sale.

Undeniable
Transform
Breakout
Without Remorse
HHH King Of Kings

Add that to SSBB coming next week and damn i can't wait.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

That new NRC t-shirt is pretty cool, but I like their first one a lot more.


----------



## ROH

Watched Hero/CC from Rising Above earlier and man did it suck. There was kind of a story (w/ the feud and everything), but not enough to make me really care. It was very spotty, lacked build and Hero doing a snap rana was dumb. ** for rating, dissapointing match.

The 4 way tag was very fun, watched it twice now, clocks in about ***1/2. It would be 4 with 2 more minutes and more memorability.

Dragon/Shima was an awesome beating, but Dragon's comeback was really flat (I heard he got knowcked out; I'm not surprised). ***1/2 anyhow. Briscoes/NRC sucked, was like every bad element of the Briscoes rolled into one match. **.

Aries/Nigel was fantastic. Despite being really slow they sucked everyone in the whole 25 minutes or so, and the nearfalls at the end rocked. ****1/2, best singles match of the year so far.


----------



## Platt

Do NOT buy the Ian Rotten roast by far the worst DVD i've ever bought, only an hour long and just terrible.

The 500th show on the other hand is pretty damn good so far and i've only watched one match, BJ and Jimmy I Quit is just a brutal match can't wait to see what they do to each other in barbed wire.


----------



## Spartanlax

I know Platt, I'm so fucking pissed I bought it. I'm thinking about e-mailing SMV and complaining; if it sucked that's one thing, but only an HOUR?! What a waste of money. And the advertising was so false, they made it seem like guys like Necro, Corp, etc really talked...but they didn't. They had two lines which were basically "We don't want to be here". Ugh.


----------



## Platt

The only decent bit of the DVD was Eddie Kingston cos he's the only one who didn't either say basically nothing or read very bad jokes from notes they'd made. And for something all in his honor that has to be the shortest Ian Rotten speech ever, for someone that can do a 30 minute promo about fuck all he barely spoke for 10 minutes.


----------



## Spartanlax

Kingston most definitely saved it...and by saved it, I mean "saved me from kicking my TV off the stand and breaking the DVD in half out of anger". I was also shocked that Ian spoke so quickly, because the dude can cut a 3 hour promo on a complete indy jobber, but can't speak longer than 10 minutes about his own career?! Just weird.


----------



## JD13

Ians speech after his "retirement" match at a rotten farewell was painfully long and dull. i felt like pulling my fucking hair out. 

That show is prety dull on the whole actualy. The 4 way title match and Scorpio/Elgin were great and everything else was horrible.


----------



## watts63

*PWG Schadenfreude*

*PWG World Championship*
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Roderick Strong ***3/4

Jack Evans vs. El Generico ***1/4

Chris Hero vs. Human Tornado ***1/4

*Lucha Rules*
Scorpio Sky, Matt & Nick Jackson vs. Phoenix Star, Zorke & Nemesis ***3/4 (One Word: FUN)

Scott Lost vs. Davey Richards ***1/2

Fan: FUCK YOU SCOTT!
Scott Lost: FUCK YOUR MOTHER!

Bino Gambino vs. Ronin **1/4​


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> *PWG Schadenfreude*
> 
> *PWG World Championship*
> Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Roderick Strong ***3/4
> 
> Jack Evans vs. El Generico ***1/4
> 
> Chris Hero vs. Human Tornado ***1/4
> 
> *Lucha Rules*
> Scorpio Sky, Matt & Nick Jackson vs. Phoenix Star, Zorke & Nemesis ***3/4 (One Word: FUN)
> 
> Scott Lost vs. Davey Richards ***1/2
> 
> *Fan: FUCK YOU SCOTT!
> Scott Lost: FUCK YOUR MOTHER!*
> 
> Bino Gambino vs. Ronin **1/4​


Scott Lost = AWESOME lol


----------



## -GP-

watts63 said:


> Fan: FUCK YOU SCOTT!
> Scott Lost: FUCK YOUR MOTHER!


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Somebody please stick that bit on YouTube or something


----------



## GenerationNeXt

GP_Punk said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Somebody please stick that bit on YouTube or something


Seriously, someone give Scott Lost a chance in ROH.


----------



## McQueen

Scott Lost yelling "Fuck you mother" doesn't change the fact he's still bland as fuck and isn't going any further than PWG.


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> Scott Lost yelling "Fuck your mother" doesn't change the fact he's still bland as fuck and isn't going any further than PWG.


LIES! SCOTT LOST RULES!

*PWG European Vacation II: England*

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Kevin Steen & El Generico (c) vs. Super Dragon & Davey Richards ****1/4

Human Tornado vs. PAC ***

*IPW: UK Championship*
Andy Simmonz (c) vs. James Tighe ***1/4

*PWG World Championship*
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Martin Stone ***1/4-***1/2

Terry Frazier & Sha Samuels vs. Aviv Maayan & LT Summers DUD (Damn They Were Awful)

Austin Aries vs. Zebra Kid ***-***1/4

Joey Ryan vs. Spud ***1/4​


----------



## Sephiroth

Ladies and Gentlemen, the #1 reason to buy Cage of Death 7

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Zpm9N8X3HHg

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> LIES! SCOTT LOST RULES!
> 
> *PWG European Vacation II: England*
> Human Tornado vs. PAC ***
> 
> *IPW: UK Championship*
> Andy Simmonz (c) vs. James Tighe ***1/4​


Woah.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> Scott Lost yelling "Fuck you mother" doesn't change the fact he's still bland as fuck and isn't going any further than PWG.


He's gotta be one of the best wrestlers i've ever seen, I don't care about him being bland or not. If he entertains me then that's all that matters.


----------



## peep4life

GenerationNeXt said:


> He's gotta be one of the best wrestlers i've ever seen, I don't care about him being bland or not. If he entertains me then that's all that matters.


Yeah, I love Scott Lost. Arrogance never being booked in ROH was a damn shame. He might not be Captain Charisma, but he can work a great match.



Sephiroth said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, the #1 reason to buy Cage of Death 7
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Zpm9N8X3HHg
> 
> FUCK YEAH!


Wow he said fuck every three seconds, thats fucking incredible.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Sephiroth said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, the #1 reason to buy Cage of Death 7
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Zpm9N8X3HHg
> 
> FUCK YEAH!


That shit shows that Joker is one of the fuckin' baddest mother fuckers on the planet....bitch lol. 

I still can't believe he wrestles in Chikara lol


----------



## Obfuscation

I've always been a fan of Mr. Lost as well. Entertaining imo.

*PWG 70/30*:

Joey Ryan vs TJ Perkins-**1/2
Rocky Romero vs Alex Shelley-****
Ronin vs Kevin Steen-***
Top Gun Talwar vs "Scorpio Sky"-*3/4
Chris Sabin vs Scott Lost-***1/2
Davey Richards vs SHINGO-***1/4
Human Tornado vs Disco Machine-**3/4
*PWG World Title*: El Generico(c) vs Christopher Daniels-***1/2

Daniels in a pretty solid match for PWG = pretty good show.

*Guitarmageddon II: Armoryageddon:*

Ronin vs Scott Lost-***
Karl Anderson vs Disco Machine-***
Joey Ryan vs Frankie Kazarian-** (Very entertaining)
Los Luchas/TJ Perkins vs Super Dragon/Rocky Romero/Bino Gambino-**3/4
Chris Bosh vs Claudio Castagnoli-***
*PWG World Title*: Human Tornado(c) vs Kevin Steen-***1/2
*PWG World Tag Team Titles*: Cape Fear(c) vs No Remorse Corps-****1/4


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA Two Eyebrows Better Than One*

Mike Quackenbush, Tim Donst & Amasis vs. Claudio Castagnoli, Lince Dorado & Ophidian ***3/4

Larry Sweeney vs. Hallowicked ***1/4-***1/2

Gran Akuma & Icarus vs. Solider & Fire Ant ****-****1/4 (WOW)

Jimmy Olsen vs. Sabian ***1/2 (LMAO At Colin Denying That He Was on ECW)

Eddie Kingston vs. Shane Storm ****-****1/4

Sara Del Rey vs. Kylie Pierce 1/2*

Vin Gerard vs. Worker Ant ***1/4 (Surprisingly Good)

Hydra vs. Moravian Greyhound vs. Zombie Plantain 1/4* (???)

Cheech & Cloudy vs. UltraMantis Black & Crossbones ***-***1/4

*CHIKARA Cribs Segment With UltraMantis Black, Hallowicked & Eddie Kingston Was Genius*​


----------



## bmxmadb53

Not gonna lie that joker promo was godly.


----------



## Blasko

Hey Watts, is it too much to ask if you can up King/Storm? 

:$


----------



## ROH

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Hey Watts, is it too much to ask if you can up King/Storm?
> 
> :$


Oh you.


----------



## Blasko

ROH said:


> Oh you.


 What? Seeing Storm(Least favorite) getting murdered by Kingston(one of my favorites) is classic.


----------



## ROH

A heads up fellows: I'm gonna have the first half of my super-huge CHIKARA Best of 2007 review up tomorrow!


----------



## McQueen

Fuck CHIKARA....


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> Fuck CHIKARA....


You're not even trying anymore!


----------



## bmxmadb53

Fuck Vince Russo.


----------



## MrPaiMei

RANDOM INDY MATCHES I WATCHED TODAY

Evans/Jigsaw/Mark vs. Jimmy/Necro/Tyler - Transform
Nothing special here. NOt a lot of crowd heat, though they were clearly going for the Fighting Spirit atmosphere since they totally copied that "angle" here, in the same town with the same team less than a year later. Some crazy bumps and a nice finish saved it though, and made it a pretty decent match. Don't buy the DVD for this, but it's worth seeing. ***1/4

Claudio/Dorado/Ophidian vs. Quack/Donst/Amasis - Two Eyebrows...
This was super fun stuff, if nothing spectacular. There was no overkill, no intricate finish, just a bunch of awesome dudes playing awesome characters awesomely. Yup. CHIKARA churned out some awesome trainees last year (Lince, Donst, the Portal, I think there was more) and they just shined here, Donst and Dorado in particular should be able to carry this company for years. Everyone worked around each other, and outta this match I REALLY wanna see Donst vs. Dorado and Claudio vs. Dorado, just based on how they worked their opponents. Check this out. ***1/2

Brain Damage vs. Drake Younger - 9 F'n Years
These twos regular deathmatch, but JESUS CHRIST did this have the sickest spot I've seen in forever. I'll let you guys see it yourself, but it was sickening and these two are really getting better at laying out their spots and working to them rather than just throwing them out there. Damage could be a Necro level workerin a year or two, and should start working more regular matches as just a beast. ***1/4-***1/2

More tommorow from Schadenfreude, Transform, and maybe some 2007 FIP.


----------



## -Mystery-

Lenny and Prazak down in FIP are prehaps the best (regular) commentary duo around. It's so much better than their ROH work it's ridiculous.


----------



## McQueen

I blame DP jokes.


----------



## Obfuscation

*PWG All Star Weekend 6 Night 1*:

*PWG World Title*: Bryan Danielson(c) vs Low Ki-****1/4
El Generico vs Karl Anderson-***
Ronin vs Scorpio Sky-***
Age Of The Fall vs The Dynasty-***1/2-3/4
Jack Evans vs Roderick Strong-***1/2
Muscle Outlaws vs The Young Bucks-***3/4-**** 
TJ Perkins vs Alex Koslov-*** (Dragged WAY too long)
CIMA vs Susumu Yokosuka-***1/2 (Short but fun)
Chris Hero/Necro Butcher/Candice LaRae vs Human Tornado/Claudio Castagnoli/Eddie Kingston-****

BUY THIS SHOW.


----------



## -Mystery-

Those are so great and hilarious. 

"There's a lot of fisting going on in DP"

That's just one of the many priceless DP references. Not only that but they just seem a lot more comfortable and looser compared to their uptight and serious commentary on ROH shows.


----------



## McQueen

I also enjoy the pointless but amusing hate between DP & Jerrelle Clark/Seth Delay.

Also helps that DP is a "heel" commentator in FIP as well, makes them seem a little less stale together.


----------



## -Mystery-

Yeah, I've always been a fan of commentary duos who have a heel and a face. They seem to be able to play off each other better than a face/face duo. 

Prazak hating on Delay is priceless. On one of the recent shows he accused Delay of having a metal plate implanted into his arm Lex Luger style.


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> Those are so great and hilarious.
> 
> "There's a lot of fisting going on in DP"
> 
> That's just one of the many priceless DP references. Not only that but they just seem a lot more comfortable and looser compared to their uptight and serious commentary on ROH shows.


Too bad DP Associates is no more. Dave Prazak needs a heel turn in ROH badly.


----------



## McQueen

When did DP disband? Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## JD13

watts63 said:


> Too bad DP Associates is no more. Dave Prazak needs a heel turn in ROH badly.


Would be cool, but i dont see it happening anytime soon.


----------



## -Mystery-

watts63 said:


> Too bad DP Associates is no more. Dave Prazak needs a heel turn in ROH badly.


Yeah, I know. 

Hopefully the sexual references continue. I also love how when Waltman is on a show Prazak calls him X-Pac and Lenny starts mentioning about getting sued.


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> When did DP disband? Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


Dave Prazak lost his managerial license when his charge, Davey Richards, lost to Austin Aries in an explosive opening bout. FIP was "Redefined" right away here as DP Associates is no more. Prazak will now strictly do commentary for the FIP DVDs. This ends an over three year run by DP Associates in FIP.

Worst move Gabe has ever made.


----------



## -Mystery-

*FIP Hot Summer Nights - Night 2*
1. Larry Sweeney vs. Gran Akuma - **1/2
2. Jimmy Rave vs. Hallowicked - ***
3. Irish Airborne vs. Damien Wayne & Rex Sterling - **
4. Jason Blade vs. Seth Delay - **1/4
5. The Heartbreak Express vs. Sal Rinauro & Chasyn Rance - *1/2
6. Amazing Kong, Lacey & Rain vs. Sara Del Rey, Daizee Haze & Allsion Danger - ***
7. Erick Stevens vs. Jigsaw (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match) - ***1/2
8. Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Kingston (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match) - ***1/2
9. Black Market vs. Mad Man Pondo & Ares (Crystal River Street Fight) - ***

Overall show rating - ***


----------



## McQueen

Goddamn Gabe needs a RG style beating from Kawada.


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> Goddamn Gabe needs a RG style beating from Kawada.


Also...



> -Lacey & Rain leave The YRR to join Tyler Black with The Age Of The Fall. This symbolizes that ROH and FIP will now have complete consistency with their characters and storylines.


One of the main reasons I like FIP is that it's different from ROH & now with DP Associates dead & what's above, I don't like it at all.


----------



## McQueen

My name is Eric and to me the Age is the fall is like home.... or rather a group of emo ****'s.

Meh, I don't like that gimmick.


----------



## Spartanlax

Wow, you REALLY overrated Two Eyebrows, Watts. I'd take about half a star off everything. Not that much difference, but it goes for every match, so...yea. IMO, of course.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm starting to think that Hero/Kingston might be the greatest work in the history of Indy wrestling. Who's with me?


----------



## Spartanlax

Entirely possible. Great promos and matches, spans across the entire indy circuit, very real (mainly cause it is)...it's golden stuff.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I sometimes think that Kingston is going to straight up murder Hero.....that's how amazing their feud is.


----------



## watts63

Spartanlax said:


> Wow, you REALLY overrated Two Eyebrows, Watts. I'd take about half a star off everything. Not that much difference, but it goes for every match, so...yea. IMO, of course.


I even overrate the triple threat match? Seriously, I love that show, especially FIST vs. the Colony because I had no expectations for it.

Hero/Kingston was amazing but just to attempt to piss someone off, I'm going with Super Dragon/Kevin Steen.


----------



## ROH

Quack/Claudio, people.


----------



## McQueen

Do I get to start my CHIKARA hate early today?

What are we talking about anyways?


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> Do I get to start my CHIKARA hate early today?
> 
> What are we talking about anyways?


Like, best feuds or something


----------



## McQueen

I see no mension of Jumbo/Tenryu and Choshu/Yatsu and I want to yell at you all and give you all infractions then.


----------



## JD13

Ive just watched IWA:EC Masters of pain 07, and Jaki Numazawa is a genuine fucking maniac. At one point he throws a barbwire baseball bat into the crowd and nearly hits some fans. Then some fan holds a chair out for him and he throws Koke Hane(deranged) into it. The fan goes flying clean across the room, its really funny shit.


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA Stephen Colbert > Bill O'Reilly*

*Grudge Match*
Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/4-***1/2

El Hijo Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr. vs. Amasis & Ophidian ***1/2-***3/4

Mitch Ryder vs. Tim Donst ***-***1/4

*When Brody Met Sara Match*
Gran Akuma, Icarus & Brodie Lee vs. Cheech, Cloudy & Sara Del Rey ***1/4

Vin Gerard vs. Shane Storm **3/4

UltraMantis Black, Hydra & Crossbones vs. Worker, Solider & Fire Ant **3/4​


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> *CHIKARA Stephen Colbert > Bill O'Reilly*
> 
> El Hijo Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr. vs. Amasis & Ophidian ***1/2-***3/4
> 
> Mitch Ryder vs. Tim Donst ***-***1/4


Ugh, I still haven't gotten round to watching these yet.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Do I get to start my CHIKARA hate early today?
> 
> What are we talking about anyways?


I was talking about how I'm starting to think that Hero/Kingston can't be a shoot and that it's actually a work. Hero and Kingston are best of friends, tbh.


----------



## watts63

*PWG European Vacation: Germany*

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Super Dragon & Davey Richards (c) vs. Kevin Steen & PAC ***3/4-****

*wXw Heavyweight Championship*
Are$ (c) vs. Joey Ryan ***1/2

Austin Aries vs. Emil Sitoci ***1/4-***1/2 (Is It Me or Sitoci is on The Juice?)

*PWG World Championship*
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. El Generico II ****1/4

Human Tornado vs. Marc Roudin **1/2

*Gauntlet Match*
Chris Hero vs. Steve Douglas vs. Wesley Croton vs. Marc Slater ***1/2

Keni'chiro Arai & Lupin Matsutani vs. Bad Bones & Thumbstack Jack **1/4​


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> Austin Aries vs. Emil Sitoci ***1/4-***1/2 (Is It Me or Sitoci is on The Juice?)


I'd imagine most of the dudes on the Indies are, the only people in ROH I can think of who wouldn't be are Pelle, Jigsaw (he's as skinny as shit), the women and Generico.


----------



## peep4life

ROH said:


> I'd imagine most of the dudes on the Indies are, the only people in ROH I can think of who wouldn't be are Pelle, Jigsaw (he's as skinny as shit), the women and Generico.


Pretty sure Jacobs, Necro and Steen aren't juicing either. I don't think steroids are as popular in the indies as people think. Yes, some wrestlers use them, but there are many guys like Hero and Kingston that don't.


----------



## JD13

ROH said:


> I'd imagine most of the dudes on the Indies are, the only people in ROH I can think of who wouldn't be are Pelle, Jigsaw (he's as skinny as shit), the women and Generico.


I imagine very few of the ROH roster are on steroids to be honest. Steroids dont come cheap and indy wrestlers dont get paid the big bucks.


----------



## ROH

^ Eh, I was told one can get them very cheaply over the interwbz nowadays.


----------



## watts63

*PWG The High Cost of Doing Business*

*PWG World Championship*
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Jack Evans ***1/4 (HOLY SHIT When Jack Evans Chokeslammed Danielson With Ease Like He's The Big Show & Danielson Couldn't Even Lift Him LMAO)

*Handicap Match*
Human Tornado & Eddie Kingston vs. Chris Hero ****-****1/4 (THE Heel Turn of '07)

Scorpio Sky vs. Rocky Romero *** (I Wished It Was Longer)

Roderick Strong vs. El Generico ***1/2

Joey Ryan & Scott Lost vs. Matt & Nick Jackson ***3/4-**** (LOL At Hearing The Airplane Landing; HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO)

Claudio Castagnoli vs. TJ Perkins **1/4

Karl Anderson vs. Ronin **1/4

*LMAO At Scott Lost Finding Out He Has Crabs During Danielson & Evans' Promos; Funny Dino Winwood Promo*​


----------



## JD13

ROH said:


> ^ Eh, I was told one can get them very cheaply over the interwbz nowadays.


Your probably right thinking about it, but very few members of the roster look juiced. Off the top of my head only really Claudio comes to mind, and i think thats just alot of hours in the gym. You can often tell if someones using steds by their muscle definition.

Watts, were do you get the time? My excuse for watching wrestling all day is that its snowing outside. You live in fucking So Cal.


----------



## watts63

JD13 said:


> Watts, were do you get the time? My excuse for watching wrestling all day is that its snowing outside. You live in fucking So Cal.


It's fucking HOT out here that's why.

*PWG All-Star Weekend VI Night One*
Human Tornado, Eddie Kingston & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero, Candice LaRae & Necro Butcher ***3/4

Full star ratings from that show later.


----------



## -Mystery-

I wanna buy PWG sooo freaking bad (I haven't ordered at show since the Giant Sized Annual #4) but I'm trying to watch my spending so I can get KOT 2008 and 16 Carat Gold Tournament 2008.


----------



## ROH

-Mystery- said:


> I wanna buy PWG sooo freaking bad (I haven't ordered at show since the Giant Sized Annual #4) but I'm trying to watch my spending so I can get KOT 2008 and 16 Carat Gold Tournament 2008.


Same with me, except I'm cash-less after KOT.


----------



## MrPaiMei

ROH said:


> ^ Eh, I was told one can get them very cheaply over the interwbz nowadays.


Eh...not so much. They're easy to OBTAIN through the internet, but definately not cheap, specifically if your regularly cycling. Watch a commitee hearing on the stuff some times, it's amazing what some atheletes spend.


----------



## JD13

watts63 said:


> It's fucking HOT out here that's why.


Touché.

Im planning on getting KOT 2008,16 Carat Gold Tournament 08 and the 500th IWA show. Maybe PWG EV night 2(WxW version).

Also the latest 4 PWG shows from high spots. 

Really behind on ROH/FIP as well, so probably some stuff from ROH as well.


----------



## ROH

JD13 said:


> Touché.
> 
> Im planning on getting KOT 2008,16 Carat Gold Tournament 08 and the 500th IWA show. Maybe PWG EV night 2(WxW version).
> 
> Also the latest 4 PWG shows from high spots.
> 
> Really behind on ROH/FIP as well, so probably some stuff from ROH as well.


Get the PWG EV2 UK show, if just for the Steenerico/DragonDavey match. I had it at ****1/2 life, and by various reviews it seemed to have lived up.


----------



## JD13

ROH said:


> Get the PWG EV2 UK show, if just for the Steenerico/DragonDavey match. I had it at ****1/2 life, and by various reviews it seemed to have lived up.


Yeah i just realised high spots had all EV shows in stock, so i might have to get all 8 new PWG shows. Cant complain with High spots sweet deals.

Bunch of new stuff at IVP videos by the way people.


----------



## Spartanlax

Just placed a pretty nice sized order from IVP...trying to study guys like Malenko, Henning, Funk, etc. Shiozaki, Shelley, and Necro were ordered just for sheer entertainment 

Best of Alex Shelley 
Best of Curt Hennig 
Best of Dean Malenko 
Best of Go Shiosaki 
Best of Necro Butcher 
Best of Ric Flair V.3 
Best of Stan Hansen 
Best of Terry Funk


----------



## watts63

*PWG All-Star Weekend VI Night One*

*Grudge Match*
Human Tornado, Eddie Kingston & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero, Candice LaRae & Necro Butcher ***3/4

CIMA vs. Susumu Yokosuka ***1/2-***3/4

Alex Koslov vs. TJ Perkins * (Too F'N Long To Care About A Perkins Match)

Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. Matt & Nick Jakcson ***1/2

Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans ***1/4-***1/2 (LOL At Strong Using A Kid in a Wheelchair To Run Over Jack)

Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Joey Ryan & Scott Lost ***3/4

Scorpio Sky vs. Ronin ***1/4

El Generico vs. Karl Anderson **1/2-**3/4

*PWG World Championship*
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Low Ki ****1/4-****1/2 (Greatest PWG Opener Ever; LMAO That No One Gives A Fuck About The "Your Gonna Get Your Fucking Head Kicked In" Chant)

*Excellent Excalibur Promo*​


----------



## -Mystery-

*FIP Heatstroke 2007 - Night 1*
1. Danny Daniels vs. Steve Madison - **
2. Seth Delay vs. Austin Amadeus - *3/4
3. Trik Davis vs. Scott Commodity - *1/4
4. Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match) - ***1/2
5. Necro Butcher vs. Delirious (Anything Goes Match) - ***1/4
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Irish Airborne (FIP Tag Team Title Match) - ***1/4
7. Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Black (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match) - ****
8. Sal Rinauro, Kenny King, Jason Blade & Chasyn Rance vs. Black Market & The Heartbreak Express (Bunkhouse Brawl) - ***1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## watts63

*PWG All-Star Weekend VI Night Two*

*CIMA's Title Shot on The Line*
Bryan Danielson vs. CIMA II ****1/4 (CIMA GOT SCREWED!)

*Final Encounter*
Super Dragon vs. TARO ***-***1/4

Joey Ryan & Scott Lost vs. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino ***3/4-****

*Joey Ryan To Yoshino: Why You Don't Wear Your Singlet? That Bothers Me.*

El Generico vs. Susumu Yokosuka ***1/2 (Why Yokosuka Was Slapping Everyone's Ass That Weekend?)

*Grudge Match #3*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Necro Butcher ***1/4-***1/2

*Grudge Match #2*
Human Tornado vs. Candice LaRae ****-****1/4 (Awesome)

*Best of 3 Series: Evans Leads 1-0*
Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans ***1/4

Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Matt & Nick Jackson ***1/2-***3/4

*Grudge Match #1*
Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston ***1/2 (Hero's Injury Rushed The Ending)

Karl Anderson vs. Alex Koslov **3/4

*Karl Anderson: I Made Love To Four Women in Four Different Continents!*​


----------



## KingKicks

Damn the new PWG shows sound great.

Need more money!


----------



## -Mystery-

Fuck it. I think I'm getting the ASW VI pack this weekend.


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> El Generico vs. Susumu Yokosuka ***1/2 (Why Yokosuka Was Slapping Everyone's Ass That Weekend?)


Never question Susumu. Ever.


----------



## watts63

*PWG Pearl Habra*

*PWG World Championship*
Low Ki (c) vs. El Generico ****-****1/4 (Damn Generico's Body Was Bruised All Over)

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Scott Lost & Joey Ryan (c) vs. Nick & Matt Jackson ***

*Joey Ryan on the PWG Booking: "Scorpio Sky & Quicksilver Got Stripped One Day After Winning The Titles But Dragon & Richards Never Defended The Titles Since October...Who Writes This Crap?"

Excalibur: Joey Ryan, If I May Remind You of Something...The Writing Team's on Strike. WE'RE DOING THE BEST WE CAN~!

Scott Lost: Fuck That Writer's Strike, Missed The Office.

Dino Winwood: Let It Go, Scott.*

*No Disqualification*
Chris Hero vs. Human Tornado **** (LMAO When Tornado Got The Chain Off His Neck & Hero Dropped The N-Bomb)

*Female Fan: TORNADO! TORNADO!
HT: What's My Name Bitch?
Female Fan: TORNADO!*

*DDT4 Qualifier Series*
Scorpio Sky & Ronin vs. Phoenix Star & Zorke ***1/2 (Very Fun Match)

*#1 Contender's Two Out of Three Falls*
Roderick Strong vs. Rocky Romero III **** (LOL At The First Fall Just Lasting A Few Sceonds)

*DDT4 Qualifier Series*
Nick & Matt Jackson vs. TJ Perkins & Hook Bomberry ***-***1/4 (Bomberry is Back & Better Than Ever)

*Great Karl Anderson Promo Especially When He Trashed Bino Gambino*​


----------



## T-C

Can someone explain this?


----------



## KingKicks

T-C said:


> Can someone explain this?


:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:

A combination of Necro and Larry Sweeney? :lmao


----------



## Blasko

NEcro so fly, it looks like he can join The Fabulous 3. 

DAMN, HE LOOKS GOOD~!


----------



## -GP-

T-C said:


> Can someone explain this?


:faint:
DVD name plz...


----------



## T-C

The glasses make the outfit.


----------



## watts63

T-C said:


> Can someone explain this?


He's looking good, looking great, looking FANTASTIC!


----------



## MrPaiMei

HOLLYWOOD DYLAN SUMMERS~!


----------



## -Mystery-

Hollywood Dylan Summers > Hollywood Hulk Hogan, tbh


----------



## GenerationNeXt

The fact that Necro Butcher and myself share the same first name makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside lol.


----------



## Blasko

This is the real Necro...


----------



## -Mystery-

Damn you Blasko. Just for that, I shall share a bit of info that will likely anger you deeply.



Meltzer said:


> This was a storyline angle because Whitmer told ROH that he's burned out on the business right now and asked to take time off.


I hope Whitmer comes back and gets a main event push.


----------



## T-C

I hope Whitmer find his callings as being a rodeo clown or something.


----------



## Blasko

I hope Whitmer pulls a Chris Benoit. 

























That's right, I went there.


----------



## -Mystery-

T-C said:


> I hope Whitmer find his calling in being a rodeo clown or something.


WWE should just hire him and have him form a tag team with Kennedy. Then, they can feud with the duo of Sydal & Rhodes.


----------



## T-C

Whitmer would make Kennedy look like Ric Flair.


----------



## Crystal Meth Punk

Can Giant Size Annual #4 be included in PWG's Buy 5 Get 1 Free deal?


----------



## watts63

Crystal Meth Punk said:


> Can Giant Size Annual #4 be included in PWG's Buy 5 Get 1 Free deal?


No, it says not any special deals.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I love the Whitmer hate, if you hate him so much then why the hell are you talking about him?


----------



## T-C

In order to express my dislike for him in the form of words that are assembled into sentences.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

T-C said:


> In order to express my dislike for him in the form of words that are assembled into sentences.


Write a angry letter about him, then throw it out.


----------



## T-C

I'd be more likely to frame it.


----------



## Blasko

T-C said:


> In order to express my dislike for him in the form of words that are assembled into sentences.


 T-C Proves that he is the best thing since slice bread, again.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

T-C said:


> I'd be more likely to frame it.


Pics plz kthx


----------



## -Mystery-

Off topic but I'd like everyone to check out my profile over at the IWA-MS board.

http://iwamidsouth.proboards19.com/index.cgi?action=viewprofile&user=mystery


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ lmao that's awesome.


----------



## bmxmadb53

-Mystery- said:


> Off topic but I'd like everyone to check out my profile over at the IWA-MS board.
> 
> http://iwamidsouth.proboards19.com/index.cgi?action=viewprofile&user=mystery


http://iwamidsouth.proboards19.com/index.cgi?action=viewprofile&user=bmxmadb53

A winner is I.


----------



## Blasko

Who's the real winner? 










Me.


----------



## bmxmadb53

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Who's the real winner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me.


False.


----------



## watts63

*ZERO1-MAX 7th Anniversary Show*

Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kohei Sato ***

*ZERO1-MAX vs. NJPW Grudge Match*
Masato Tanaka & Ikuto Hidaka vs. Koji Kanemoto & Ryusuke Taguchi ****-****1/4

Takao Omori vs. Manabu Nakanishi **1/4

Ryouji Sai & Shota Takanishi vs. Mitsuhide Hirasawa & Tetsuya Naito ***-***1/4

Osamu Namiguchi vs. Yujiro ***1/4

Tatsuhito Takaiwa & Ueda Shito vs. Minoru Fujita & KAMIKAZE DUD (Clipped To Death)​


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*TOSJ 1991: Jushin Liger v Owen Hart*
Really good match that reminds me how good Owen Hart was. In the context of the match he's not really in Liger's league, but does a good job to hang anyway, pulling out some really nice stuff that pops the crowd, and is generally excellent throughout. I'm not sure if this was the final or not, but it would be a fitting one if it was. Oh, and the top rope DDT - AWESOME! ******

*TOSJ 1992 (final): Jushin Liger v El Samurai*
I've seen this given ****3/4-***** and called the best match of Sammy's career... but I just don't see it. It's an awesome match, no doubt, with awesome psychology and storytelling (Samurai having to be a total PRICK in order to hang with the king, only to piss Liger off too much and end up DEAD was done pretty much flawlessly) and match was never boring (although after 4 viewings, I can barely remember anything from the first 7 minutes aside from some mask ripping), but it just missed... something, to draw me in like most great NJ Junior matches. Like I said, awesome match, but I guess I'm just a little disappointed. *****1/2*

*TOSJ 1993 (final): El Samurai v Wild Pegasus*
I've also seen this get called Sammy's best match ever... and I still don't see it. I've came to the conclusion that El Samurai makes my mind wander, seeing how his "best" matches don't really click with me. Like the Samurai/Liger match, I was slightly disappointed, but only because of the hype I'd heard, and it's still an awesome match regardless. Samurai seems to be playing the underdog role like the previous year's final, but once again comes up just short. And top rope powerbombs look fucking sweet! *****1/2*

After watching most of the best Jr. matches from NJ 1990-1993, still nothing can top Jushin Liger v Naoki Sano (1/31/90).


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Just ordered Chikara's Best of 07 tonight. Tommorow I'm probably going to go buy Fire Pro Wrestlng Returns for the PS2.


----------



## -Mystery-

New WXW DVDs at SMV but no 16 Carat Gold Tournament.


----------



## Sephiroth

everyone needs to see this...

the wrestlers....wrestling each other in Fire Pro!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ijSW8rCtiQ

god bless DDT!


----------



## KingKicks

Sephiroth said:


> everyone needs to see this...
> 
> the wrestlers....wrestling each other in Fire Pro!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ijSW8rCtiQ
> 
> god bless DDT!


1 of the greatest things i've ever seen.


----------



## Blasko

DDT is most likely one of my favorite promotions at the moment. 

I need more to really make a decision's. :side:


----------



## ROH

YES! King of Trios DVDs arrived!

Gonna save them for when I go on holiday for a week, in 2 days time, but I'm tempted to skip straight to the Skayde match on Night 3.


----------



## Sephiroth

ROH said:


> YES! King of Trios DVDs arrived!
> 
> Gonna save them for when I go on holiday for a week, in 2 days time, but I'm tempted to skip straight to the Skayde match on Night 3.


um, you've seen everything already . i think it's ok to skip ahead


----------



## ROH

Sephiroth said:


> um, you've seen everything already . i think it's ok to skip ahead


:lmao

Watched the frist 3 matches of Night 3, gonna leave it until holiday (in 2 days time) for the rest. FIST/Colony had lots of general sloppiness but got there in the end, the AMEX/Mucha Lucha match was f*cking awesome - it was 20 minutes but felt like 8 and BLKOUT/Japan wasn't as great as live but still very fun.


----------



## dman88

I need to catch up on some ROH. These are the shows that I dont have.

Undeniable
Rising Above
Proving Ground
Transform
Breakout 
Without Remorse
Eye of the Storm
6th Anniversary Show

Out of those shows, is there any that I can skip?


----------



## watts63

Only in PWG that Jack Evans can do this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7pgb5FZQ2Y


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ That video also shows that Scott Lost really needs to go see a doctor lol. I marked when Evans chokeslammed Danielson.


----------



## -Destiny-

*Manhatten Mayhem II*

Cross and Stevens vs. Quackenbush & Jigsaw - ***3/4 (Really enjoyed this tag match, quite like the style of Stevens.)
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Franklin - **
BJ Whitmer, Adam Pearce, & Brent Albright vs. Delirious, Nigel McGuinness, & Pelle Primeau - ***1/4
Davey Richards vs. Pac - ***3/4-**** (Really enjoyed the work by both men in this match)
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans - ***1/2 (Rucus coming out was great)
Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castignoli - ***1/4 (Cladios European Upper cuts are immense)
Ruckus vs. Eddie Edwards - **1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Morishima - ****-****1/4 (Danielson was awesome in this match, can't say Morishima impressed me)
The Briscoes vs. Steen/El Generico - ****1/2 (When I saw this main evented I was pretty suprised but after watching this match I can totally understand why.)

Really awesome show and definately my favourite show that I own. When I put this in my DVD player I thought I would have to watch it in 3 parts or something but I found myself unable to turn it off. I can't make my mind up whether to just order the 3 shows following this to keep up to date or by FYF:Finale, Driven & Man Up.

My ratings are probabaly different to the majority of the rest of the posters in this thread as I look for different things in matches to the majority.


----------



## vivalabrave

ROH throws a $5 Inventory Sale



> SPECIAL $5 DVD INVENTORY REDUCTION SALE!!!
> 
> Don't miss the one time only sale on select FIP titles from 2004 & 2005 plus a few select Ring of Honor DVD's:
> 
> -FIP Fallout Night 1 11/12/04 (Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer FIP Title Match)
> -FIP Fallout Night 2 11/13/04 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Falls Count Anywhere Match)
> -FIP Florida Rumble 12/17/04 (Homicide vs. Spanky FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. James Gibson)
> -FIP New Years Classic 1/7/05 (Homicide vs. James Gibson FIP Title Match, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
> -FIP Unfinished Business 1/8/05 (Homicide & Gibson vs. CM Punk & Azrieal, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
> -FIP New Dawn Rising 2/11/05 (Austin Aries & Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson & Rocky Romero)
> -FIP Dangerous Intentions 2/12/05 (Homicide vs. Rocky Romero FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -FIP With Malice 3/25/05 (CM Punk vs. James Gibson, Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong)
> -FIP Bring The Pain 3/26/05 (CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson two out of three falls match)
> -FIP The Usual Suspects 4/22/05 (FIP crowns its first tag team champions)
> -FIP Violence Is The Answer 4/23/05 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Anything Goes Match, Spanky vs. Strong)
> -FIP In Full Force 5/27/05 (Homicide vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match)
> -FIP Unstoppable 5/28/05 (CM Punk & Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinuaro)
> -FIP Sold Out 6/24/05 (Huge eight man tag team main event)
> -FIP Payback 6/25/05 (CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana)
> -FIP Heatstroke Night 1 8/5/05 (CM Punk vs. Ace Steel, Samoa Joe vs. Spanky)
> -FIP Heatstroke Night 2 8/6/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong)
> -FIP Big Year One Bash Night 1 9/2/05 (James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness FIP Title Match)
> -FIP Big Year One Bash Night 2 9/3/05 (Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave FIP Title Match)
> -FIP X-Factor 10/7/05 (Homicide vs. Austin Aries FIP Title Match)
> -FIP Fallout 2005 10/8/05 (Roderick Strong vs. Milano Collection AT)
> -FIP Strength In Numbers 11/11/05 (Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave vs. Roderick Strong & Tony Mamaluke)
> 
> -Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
> -Best of Spanky- Danger! Danger!
> -Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
> -Do or Die II & III- 3/13/04 & 7/17/04
> -Do or Die IV- Elizabeth, NJ 2/19/05
> -Straight Shootin' with Francine
> -Straight Shootin' with Jushin Liger
> -Secrets of the Ring with Dusty Rhodes
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
> -Straight Shootin' with 2 Cold Scorpio
> 
> You can find all of the $5 sale DVD's in the "Weekly Specials" section at www.rohwrestling.com.


Any reccomendations?


----------



## watts63

vivalabrave said:


> ROH throws a $5 Inventory Sale
> 
> 
> 
> Any reccomendations?


Payback (Punk vs. Cabana alone is worth it) Heatstroke '05 (Both Nights but if you pick one, Night Two would be my choice), Bring The Pain (Punk/Danielson owns), Unfinished Busines (Punk/Azrieal vs. Gibson/Homicide was great & Strong/Joe...the end) & Best of the Rottweilers.


----------



## ROH

Killah RKO™ said:


> My ratings are probabaly different to the majority of the rest of the posters in this thread as I look for different things in matches to the majority.


(Out of interest) Like?


----------



## -Destiny-

ROH said:


> (Out of interest) Like?


Like the majority really like Morishama's ring work but from the match I watched with Danielson he's nothing more than a kick, hit and occasional suplex wrestler. The majority think Morishima/Danielson was how you described it 'phenomenol' where as I just think it was a very good match but nothing we haven't seen before. The majority wouldn't go over *** for Davey/Pac where as I rate it between ***3/4-****.

But the main part is the majority seem to enjoy good physicology, where as I'm not really that bothered by it as long as it's not horrific.


----------



## vivalabrave

watts63 said:


> Payback (Punk vs. Cabana alone is worth it) Heatstroke '05 (Both Nights but if you pick one, Night Two would be my choice) & Best of the Rottweilers.


Picked up:
Payback (wasn't even thinking about but got it based on your recommendation)
Violence is the Answer (Punk vs. Homicide; Anything Goes)
Dangerous Intentions (Punk vs. Dragon, among others)
Bring the Pain (Punk vs. Dragon; 2/3 Falls)

Very Punk heavy.

I already have Best of the Rottweilers and neither Heatstroke night really interest me.


----------



## watts63

vivalabrave said:


> Picked up:
> Payback (wasn't even thinking about but got it based on your recommendation)
> Violence is the Answer (Punk vs. Homicide; Anything Goes)
> Dangerous Intentions (Punk vs. Dragon, among others) ****3/4-*****
> Bring the Pain (Punk vs. Dragon; 2/3 Falls) *****1/2*
> 
> Very Punk heavy.
> 
> I already have Best of the Rottweilers and neither Heatstroke night really interest me.


I seen those two Punk/Dragon matches & they were great at the least.


----------



## -GP-

Picked up "Payback" and "Bring the Pain" too...wasn't gonna buy any dvds (saving for Trios and 16 Carat Gold) but for $5...


----------



## Sephiroth

i'm gonna buy every last FIP show they have so no one else can watch that jobber promotion. then i'm gonna send them all to Mystery and he can make a pool of FIP DVDs


----------



## Crystal Meth Punk

Get the Cornette & Pringle shoot if you're a WWE hater or fan of 1990s WWF as they actually make entertaining (but fair) criticisms of WWE.


----------



## -Mystery-

New shows~!!!



















By the way, I already have every FIP show available.


----------



## -Destiny-

Making my next order in the next few weeks, might get 6th anniversary show.

Two questions...

1.) Why do ROH no longer seem to bother to make 'Best ofs' anymore?
2.) What is everyones top 10 ROH events ever?


----------



## ROH

For once, I love those covers. The EOTS one owns.


----------



## peep4life

Zac Gowen makes Eye of the Storm a must buy. One legged moonsaults=dvd buys.


----------



## KingKicks

Damn i love both of the new covers.

Decided to order the new shows along with Rising Above, Dragon Gate Challenge, Stars Of Honor and Bloodstained Honor.

I'm broke now.


----------



## ROH

Killah RKO™ said:


> But the main part is the majority seem to enjoy good physicology, where as I'm not really that bothered by it as long as it's not horrific.


I'm going to shamelessly shill myself here, but please take a look here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/380553-guide-storytelling-pro-wrestling.html

In short, at least how I see it, psychology is just if the stuff in the makes sense, and I find most matches generally do make sense. Whether the story is building and kind of drama is what's important.


----------



## watts63

*Dragon Gate Infinity #80*

*Edo-Style Elimination Match*
Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Genki Horiguchi, Gamma & Yasushi Kanda vs. SHINGO, BxB Hulk, YAMATO, Cyber Kong & Shinobu ****-****1/4

*Nagoya-Style Elimination Match*
Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Genki Horiguchi, Gamma & Yasushi Kanda vs. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka, Dragon Kid, Ryo Saito & Anthony W. Mori ***1/4-***1/2

*DG Open The Triangle Gate Championship*
Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii & K-ness (c) vs. SHINGO, BxB Hulk & Cyber Kong ***

*DG Open The Brave Gate Championship*
Masato Yoshino (c) vs. CIMA **3/4

*DG Open The Brave Gate Championship*
Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Ryo Saito **1/2

*DG Open The Dream Gate Championship; No Disqualification*
CIMA (c) vs Gamma **-**1/4

*DG Open The Twin Gate Unified Championship*
Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino (c) vs Keni'chiro Arai & Taku Iwasa **​


----------



## Spartanlax

I'm so happy ROH takes PayPal now...I gotta pick up those two shows. Awesome looking cards and covers.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sweet covers for some sweet sounding shows. Seeing Steen win the tourny and Nigel finally getting the win over Danielson makes those shows must buys for me. Solid cards.


----------



## McQueen

Just made my first order in a few months (go me), got Rising Above, Breakout, Eye of the Storm & 6th Anniversary Show.

And to think I almost spent my money on CHIKARA DVD's :lmao


----------



## -Mystery-

SMV has a sale going on but no 16 Carat Gold Tournament. :cuss:


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Just got my Best of Chikara DVD today


----------



## Claymore

-Mystery- said:


> SMV has a sale going on but no 16 Carat Gold Tournament. :cuss:


Mystery my friend, I have just came to the conclusion that we probably won't be seeing the 16 Carat Tournament for another couple of weeks. Because I don't think Smartmark produce the WXW DVD's. I think the WXW promotion deal with that stuff themselves....


----------



## jax_the_ax

Ring of Honor: Transform!

Six-Man Tag Team Opener-**3/4
Strong/Jigsaw-***
Jacobs/Evans-BORED
Aries/Claudio-***1/2-***3/4
Albright/Steen-***3/4
Danielson/Stevens-***
Slopfest Main Event- Boring.


----------



## Spartanlax

jax_the_ax said:


> Ring of Honor: Transform!
> 
> Six-Man Tag Team Opener-**3/4
> Strong/Jigsaw-***
> Jacobs/Evans-BORED
> Aries/Claudio-***1/2-***3/4
> Albright/Steen-***3/4
> Danielson/Stevens-***
> *Slopfest Main Event- Boring*.


What?

.....WHAT?!

Not sure what to say. And you really think Strong/Jigsaw was as good as Danielson/Stevens?


----------



## Obfuscation

GenerationNeXt said:


> Just got my Best of Chikara DVD today


You should have gotten KOT instead At least one of the nights.


----------



## jax_the_ax

Spartanlax said:


> What?
> 
> .....WHAT?!
> 
> Not sure what to say. And you really think Strong/Jigsaw was as good as Danielson/Stevens?


That main event wasn't even a main event. How can you have a guy that wasn't in the match pin another guy that wasn't in the match and consider it a win for the team that was actually IN the match?

The Danielson/Stevens was fine if you like submissions, chops, and countouts. Other than that it was predictable Danielson wouldn't be getting the FIP title because he's better than that. Thats like having HHH go for the intercontinental at WM.


----------



## -Mystery-

jax_the_ax said:


> That main event wasn't even a main event. How can you have a guy that wasn't in the match pin another guy that wasn't in the match and consider it a win for the team that was actually IN the match?
> 
> The Danielson/Stevens was fine if you like submissions, chops, and countouts. Other than that it was predictable Danielson wouldn't be getting the FIP title because he's better than that. Thats like having HHH go for the intercontinental at WM.


You do realize that Danielson was FIP Champion before, right? Hell, he was FIP Champion while he was ROH Champion...


----------



## jax_the_ax

-Mystery- said:


> You do realize that Danielson was FIP Champion before, right? Hell, he was FIP Champion while he was ROH Champion...


I'm very very well aware of this point but you do realize you completely missed my point? I said it he's above it now just like HHH was and did go for the intercontinental title but now he's above it.


----------



## -Mystery-

Danielson was above the FIP Championship when he won it. Nothing has changed...


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> You should have gotten KOT instead At least one of the nights.


Oh shut up lol


----------



## KeepItFresh

More people should rate matches "Boring".

I would have gave Stevens/Danielson around ***3/4, myself.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Transform*
Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson ***1/4


----------



## McQueen

IVP's NJPW vs. The World series of DVD's, so excellent aside from Vol. 1 which was pretty lackluster.

V.5 & V.6 are especially excellent since they chronicle all the Liger in NOAH matches. Oh and Liger is a heel so that makes it 10x better than normal. :agree:


----------



## vivalabrave

FINAL SHOWDOWN
Alex Shelley vs Roderick Strong --- *** 1/4
Matt Stryker vs Masked Chicago Superstar --- ¼*
Samoa Joe vs Jack Evans vs Delirious vs Ebetaroh --- ***
Whitmer/Jacobs vs Punk/Steel (ROH Tag Team Titles) --- ***1/2
Jimmy Rave vs Matt Sydal --- ***
McGuinness/Collyer vs Cabana/Williams --- *** 1/4
Austin Aries vs James Gibson (ROH World Title) --- ****
Bryan Danielson vs Homicide (Match 5 in Best of 5 Series; Cage Match) --- ***1/2


----------



## PulseGlazer

vivalabrave said:


> FINAL SHOWDOWN
> Alex Shelley vs Roderick Strong --- *** 1/4
> Matt Stryker vs Masked Chicago Superstar --- ¼*
> Samoa Joe vs Jack Evans vs Delirious vs Ebetaroh --- ***
> Whitmer/Jacobs vs Punk/Steel (ROH Tag Team Titles) --- ***1/2
> Jimmy Rave vs Matt Sydal --- ***
> McGuinness/Collyer vs Cabana/Williams --- *** 1/4
> Austin Aries vs James Gibson (ROH World Title) --- ****
> Bryan Danielson vs Homicide (Match 5 in Best of 5 Series; Cage Match) --- ***1/2


I am in full support of this post. Good calls. Maybe a quarter difference for me here or there, but nice.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I've been watching Best of Chikara 07 this weekend. Here are my ratings so far.

*Disc 1:*
Team TNA vs. BLK Out from King of Trios, Nt. 2 - ***1/2* (Went a little too long for me, imo.)
Quack/Jig/Storm vs. Pantera/Lince/Sicodelico from King of Trios, Nt. 3 - ***1/2* (Nothing special here. Excalibur + Sweeney = Hilarious)

Castagnoli vs. Ricochet from King of Trios, Nt. 3 - ***** (Claudio OWNED Ricochet)

BLK Out vs. Hallowicked/Colony from Time Will Prove Everything - ****** (I loved this match, also Chuckie T on commentary = awesomeness)

Up In Smoke vs. F.I.S.T. from Rey de Voladores - *****1/4 * (PUKE KICKS FTW!)

Pac vs. Ricochet vs. Retail Dragon vs. Taylor from Rey de Voladores - ****1/2*(Chuck Taylor was an awesome heel this match)

Quackenbush vs. Hero from Aniversario? - *****1/2 * (Quack Vs Hero? 'nuff said)

I'll review Disc 2 & 3 soon


----------



## Sephiroth

vivalabrave said:


> FINAL SHOWDOWN
> Bryan Danielson vs Homicide (Match 5 in Best of 5 Series; Cage Match) --- ***1/2


this match is actually ***********************************************************************************************************

a star for every airplane spin in the match  (107 for those at home who are counting)


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ .....Good god, I wouldn't want to be Homicide after that match lol.


----------



## bmxmadb53

GenerationNeXt said:


> ^ .....Good god, I wouldn't want to be Homicide after that match lol.


I would.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

bmxmadb53 said:


> I would.


I'd probably puke once I got backstage after the amount of airplane spins and would need someone to hold me up the rest of the night.


----------



## King_Kash

does anyone know where can I find best of CM Punk vol DVD from FIP? is it same as BVE verison or different? cuz I wanna have every Best of CM Punk DVD (I already have all vols from ROH, soon get vol 2 of FIP and many more)


----------



## El Conquistador

So folks, I need a bit of help. Finally became interested again in the Independent scene but I'm fairly out of date with all the occurances that have taken place in ROH this year. Who wants to compile a list of the best RoH 2008 DVD's available for me?


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA King of Trios '08 Night One*

*2nd Round Matches*

Delirious, Hallowicked & Helios vs. Martin Stone, Sha Samuels & Terry Frazier ***1/2

Mike Quackenbush, Skayde & Shane Storm vs. Cheech, Cloudy & m.c. KZ ***1/4

Eddie Kingston, Ruckus & Joker vs. UltraMantis Black, Hydra & Crossbones ***1/4

Worker, Solider & Fire Ant vs. Chiva II, III & IV ***1/4 ("Decption in The Animal Kingdom. We Got Goats vs. Ants, It Doesn't Get Any Bigger Than This Bitch" Jimmy Olsen Rules!)

*1st Round Matches*

Drake Younger, Diehard Dustin Lee & Scotty Vortekz vs. Martin Stone, Sha Samuels & Terry Frazier ***1/4

Jimmy Olsen, Brodie Lee & Retail Dragon vs. Cheech, Cloudy & m.c. KZ ***-***1/4

Mike Quackenbush, Skayde & Shane Storm vs. Mecha Mummy, Ophidian & Amasis ***1/2-***3/4 (CAN YOU DIG IT~?!; Gotta Love The Quackenbush/Mummy Encounters)

UltraMantis Black, Hydra & Crossbones vs. Call-Me-Kevin, Unibouzo & DW Cycloptopuss III *1/2

Worker, Solider & Fire Ant vs. Michael Nakazawa (SOMEONE PUT SOME SAND ON THAT GUY~! PLEASE~!), Mototsugu Shimiu & Go *** (Kingston's Hate For The Colony is Great)

Chiva II, III & IV vs. Shane Hagadorn, Rhett Titus & Alex Payne **1/4​


----------



## PulseGlazer

Mr. Wanderlei said:


> So folks, I need a bit of help. Finally became interested again in the Independent scene but I'm fairly out of date with all the occurances that have taken place in ROH this year. Who wants to compile a list of the best RoH 2008 DVD's available for me?


Easily done sir.

1. 6th Anniversary
2. Breakout
3. Proving Ground
4. Eye of the Storm
5. Without Remorse
6. Transform

Enjoy. If you need anything else, feel free to ask.


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA King of Trios '08 Night Two*

*2nd Round Matches*

El Pantera, Lince Dorado & Incognito vs. El Generico, Player Uno & Stupified ***1/4

Demolition Ax, Demolition Smash & One Man Gang vs. Mitch Ryder, Larry Sweeney & Shayne Hawke **3/4 (LEGENDARY STRUT-OFF BETWEEN SWEENEY & ONE MAN GANG)

Icarus, Gran Akuma & Chuck Taylor vs. Willie Richardson, Acid Jaz & Marshe Rockett ***1/2-***3/4(Like To See Soul Touchaz Back in CHIKARA)

MIYAWAKI, SUSUMU & KUDO vs. AkuA, Immortal Black & Immortal White **1/4-**1/2

*1st Round Matches*

El Pantera, Lince Dorado & Incognito vs. Glacier & El Hijo Ice Cream & Ice Cream, Jr. **3/4 (Los Ice Creams Went To The Extreme & Dorado Wasn't Safe)

El Generico, Player Uno & Stupified vs. Arik Cannon, Darin Corbin & Ryan Cruz ***3/4

Mitch Ryder, Larry Sweeney & Shayne Hawke vs. Tim Donst, Drew Gulak & Andy Sumner ***

Icarus, Gran Akuma & Chuck Taylor vs. Bobby Dempsey, Sara Del Rey & Tank Toland ***1/4

Willie Richardson, Acid Jaz & Marshe Rockett vs. Kobra Kai, Super Xtremo & Sombra Canadienese ***

MIYAWAKI, SUSUMU & KUDO vs. Shaun Reed, Reno Diamond & Marcus O'Neill *** (Is It Weird That The Two Black Guys Dressed Like They're The KKK & The White Guy Dressed Like He's Homicide?)​


----------



## WillTheBloody

*ROH*: _Eye of the Storm_

1. Block A Round 1 - Bryan Danielson vs Rocky Romero - **3/4
2. Block A Round 1 - Kevin Steen vs Delirious - ***1/4
3. Block B Round 1 - Austin Aries vs El Generico - ***1/2
4. Block B Round 1 - Go Shiozaki vs Necro Butcher - ***3/4
_The Larry Sweeney Show_ - Mediocre segment. Sweeney running down the crowd was good. This would turn out to be a very important segment a few shows later.
5. Block A Finals - ***1/4
6. Block B Finals - ***3/4
7. Mitch Franklin vs Pelle Primeau vs Human Tornado vs Jason Blade - **1/4
8. AOTF (Jacobs/Gowen) vs The Vulture Squad (Ruckus/Jigsaw) - **3/4
9. Tournament Finals - ***3/4

OVERALL: 7/10. Pretty good show top to bottom. Aside from Romero, I'm a big fan of everyone in the tournament, so I could be a little bias. A full, spoilerific review should be on my blog and in my sig soon.


----------



## ROH

watts63 said:


> *CHIKARA King of Trios '08 Night One*
> 
> *2nd Round Matches*
> 
> Delirious, Hallowicked & Helios vs. Martin Stone, Sha Samuels & Terry Frazier ***1/2
> 
> Mike Quackenbush, Skayde & Shane Storm vs. Cheech, Cloudy & m.c. KZ ***1/4
> 
> Eddie Kingston, Ruckus & Joker vs. UltraMantis Black, Hydra & Crossbones ***1/4
> 
> Worker, Solider & Fire Ant vs. Chiva II, III & IV ***1/4 ("Decption in The Animal Kingdom. We Got Goats vs. Ants, It Doesn't Get Any Bigger Than This Bitch" Jimmy Olsen Rules!)
> 
> *1st Round Matches*
> 
> Drake Younger, Diehard Dustin Lee & Scotty Vortekz vs. Martin Stone, Sha Samuels & Terry Frazier ***1/4
> 
> Jimmy Olsen, Brodie Lee & Retail Dragon vs. Cheech, Cloudy & m.c. KZ ***-***1/4
> 
> Mike Quackenbush, Skayde & Shane Storm vs. Mecha Mummy, Ophidian & Amasis ***1/2-***3/4 (CAN YOU DIG IT~?!; Gotta Love The Quackenbush/Mummy Encounters)
> 
> UltraMantis Black, Hydra & Crossbones vs. Call-Me-Kevin, Unibouzo & DW Cycloptopuss III *1/2
> 
> Worker, Solider & Fire Ant vs. Michael Nakazawa (SOMEONE PUT SOME SAND ON THAT GUY~! PLEASE~!), Mototsugu Shimiu & Go *** (Kingston's Hate For The Colony is Great)
> 
> Chiva II, III & IV vs. Shane Hagadorn, Rhett Titus & Alex Payne **1/4​


Ugh, I wrote a review of this comparing live to DVD alot but forgot to put it on USB for today. 

It'll be up soon though. And good ratings Watts, I agree on pretty much everything (give or take some 1/2s and 1/4s).


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA King of Trios '08 Night Three*

*Finals*
Eddie Kingston , Ruckus & Joker vs. Lince Dorado, El Pantera & Incognito ***3/4 (Does Anybody Get Really Nervous Like Me Everytime Dorado is on That Top Rope?; Kingston Mocking Dorado Was Just Wrong lol)

Tim Donst, Create-A-Wrestler, Chiva II & Arik Cannon vs. Ophidian, Amasis, El Hijo Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr. ** (LOL At The Ending)

*The Only Singles Match*
Michael Nakazawa (Once Again...SOMEONE PUT SOME SAND ON THAT GUY~!) vs. m.c. KZ **1/2 (Bring Back Nakazawa)

Vin Gerard vs. Glacier vs. Martin Stone vs. Reno Diamond **1/2-**3/4

*Semi-Final Matches*

Worker, Solider & Fire Ant vs. Lince Dorado, El Pantera & Incognito ***1/4

Eddie Kingston, Ruckus & Joker vs. Delirous, Hallowicked & Helios **** (Genius Ending)

*Tag Team Gauntlet Match*
Sara Del Rey & Bobby Dempsey vs. Sha Samuels & Terry Frazier vs. Darin Corbin & Ryan Cruz vs. Player Uno & Stupidified vs. Ax & Smash vs. Mototsugu Shimiu & Go vs. Las Chivas III & IV vs. Crossbone & Hydra vs. Shaun Reed & Marcus O'Neill vs. Immortal Black & White **1/4 (Dempsey was Impressive)

*Quarter-Final Matches*

Delirious, Hallowicked & Helios vs. Mitch Ryder, Larry Sweeney & Shayne Hawke ***1/4

Eddie Kingston, Ruckus & Joker vs. MIYAWAKI, SUSUMU & KUDO ***1/2-***3/4

Mike Quackenbush, Skayde & Shane Storm vs. Lince Dorado, El Pantera & Incognito ***1/2

Icarus, Gran Akuma & Chuck Taylor vs. Worker, Solider & Fire Ant ***1/4

*Disappointed That Their Wasn't No Soul Touchaz & Naptown Dragons

MVPs of KOT '08: BLK OUT*​


----------



## vivalabrave

King_Kash said:


> does anyone know where can I find best of CM Punk vol DVD from FIP? is it same as BVE verison or different? cuz I wanna have every Best of CM Punk DVD (I already have all vols from ROH, soon get vol 2 of FIP and many more)


The BVE version is WAY better. It comes with 2 Punk matches in ROH (vs. Danielson at Reborn and vs. Strong at Future is Now) and it has a 45 minute career feature from Punk in IWA. You can find it on Amazon for $5.


----------



## Platt

Damn you all for still doing star ratings while I was away it's going to take me hours to catch up :side:

But to stay on topic go with the BVE version of the Punk DVD more content for lower price.


----------



## Spartanlax

I MUST get KOT Night 3, just so I can make a gif of Kingston mocking Lince's seizure. It sounds tremendous.


----------



## ROH

*1. ROH Students vs Las Chivas* – Ugh, really didn’t like this. Came off about the same as it did live – just utterly average with nothing special except Sugarfoot’s hilarious flipping senton botch. The ROH Students doing the workover period that NEVER ENDS really didn’t help this as an opener, also. Ended strongly (w/ the moonsault), at least. **1/2*.

*2. The Colony vs Team El DoradoDDT* – Awesome match! Came off much better than live, as I thought you could see all the little details a lot better, espec. Team Japan’s antics. The match was more focused around general fun than wrestling, which turned out really well. Team Japan were so unique – pure comedy with Michael, the odd, odd man in Shimizu and the SRS BIZNESS ‘rassla in Go; I loved them. Anyways, great stuff that should have been the opener IMO. ****1/4*.

*3. Kaiju Sea Amigos vs The Order of The Neo Solar Temple* – Overall, this was a lot better than expected. The ring introductions were certainly better on DVD because my ears weren’t getting destroyed by Louden’s super loud announcing. The Sea Amigos were pretty cool, especially DW Cycloptocus (sp?) with his spinning tentacle massacre as the hot tag. Entertaining stuff on the whole, that didn’t go too long or anything. ***1/2*.

*4. Team Egypt vs QuackenStormSkayde* – WOW did this come off better on DVD than live. I don’t remember an awful lot from live outside of some fun stuff scattered, but on DVD I was loving every minute. We got pretty much everything; Mecha-metal hand palm strikes, Skayde schooling young Ophidian, Amasis doing a 450 (which felt much less awkward than live), Quack hitting a superkick, and loads more. Cool underlying story with the Portal trying to get the big win of their careers over the vets too. Best first round match of Night 1. ****1/2*.

*5. Team WTF vs Team Dr. Keith* – Wasn’t as good as live on DVD, mostly because pretty much all of the spots were a lot less ‘HOLY SH*T!’ I could hear myself marking out when they announced Colin Deleany as Colin Olsen’s replacement, but sadly it was not to be. At least we had Jimmy yell ‘Who?! I have no idea who that guy is!” at Chikarason. Thankfully Retail didn’t botch anything big and KZ looked real good in his debut, I hope we can see him back one day in the almighty future. Super fun match here. *****.

*6. Team IPW-UK vs The Naptown Dragons* – Unfortunately, this came off far worse on DVD. Live it was f*cking electric, but on DVD the buzz seemed absent. I liked the brawling at the start as opposed to the usual feeling out process, and the workover on Diehard was pretty good. A few off parts in the finishing stretch, but it’s the first time these guys have met so it’s understandable. Solid stuff, but nothing awesome like live, . *****.

*7. Las Chivas vs The Colony* – The crowd was pretty dead for this one, as it was post-intermission. I don’t have much to say about this, it was fine for what it was I guess. The height Worker got on his (missed) moonsault near the end was crazy. ****.

*8. BLKOUT vs TONST* – Live this was great due to the pleasant surprise of the Order generally being more awesome than usual, while on tape it was less…special. Still, we had a nice underdog story going and the BLKOUT were super, super rudos. Eddie Kingston is awesome. I also loved how Ruckus was laughing at Mantis when he tried to hit the Praying Mantis Bomb on Joker. And, holy sh*t, what a sick finish. ***3/4*.

*9. Team WTF vs QuackenSkaydeStorm* – WAY too much Shane Storm. Everything where it was just him from his team in the ring sucked, while everything else ruled. I really liked the early feeling out process parts (especially KZ and Quack’s exchanges), but the workover stages kinda blew. I blame Shane Storm, mostly. It picked up when the finishing stretch hit – Quack’s Yoshi Tonic ---> sitout powerbomb move ruled my soul. Shane Storm’s fighting spirit was comically bad, but at least the match ended good with Skayde schooling young KZ. Very good stuff, but too much Storm to be great. ****1/2*.

*10. Team IPW-UK vs IncoHelios* – Just MOTN. I think IncoHelios were the perfect opponents for the IPW lads, as the Firm were completely hated after their first round match while IncoHelios were like, the super babyface (but not underdog) team against them in an epic battle. Helios did a good face-in-peril, leading onto a great finishing sequence with lots of big moves and nearfalls. I still bought the double submissions from the Kartel at the finish, before the awesome finish with the most over hold ever. Quality main event. ****3/4*.

*Overall*: I’d say the weakest show of the weekend; if only because the crowd on Nights 2 and 3 were much, much better. This show was still good though, with loads of fun stuff throughout and nothing too similar/repetitive. For an overall score I’d say 7/10, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## ROH

*1. Team Japan vs The Southern Saints* – Good opener. I thought the Saints tried a bit too hard at times with their heel shtick, but it’s better than not trying I guess. Team Japan were big time over here, rightfully so. The Saints generally played the coward role (in there with stiff angry Japanese men) well, and took a good ass kicking. Fine opener. *****.

*2. Tha Soul Touchaz vs Team BSE* – KOBRAAAAAAAAA. Originally I was sad Xtremo didn’t get to showcase much of his stuff because I liked him a lot in his previous CHIKARA matches, but the Soul Touchaz were so awesome it didn’t matter too much. For the first time these 6 guys have ever stepped in the ring together I thought they did a good job and wrestled a pretty smooth match. C-Red seemed to do a lot more than I remembered him from live, too. Good stuff. 
***3/4*.

*3. SnS Inc. vs FIST* – I really liked this. There was more wrestling than comedy than I expected, but they had a solid match with everyone playing their role nicely. Good thing the Dempsey love was heard on DVD, and his reactions to it throughout were priceless. Tank’s fitness based offence was cool, and Del Rey fighting men is always a fun time. Also, love to Akuma for his “Isn’t Bobby a trio by himself?” line pre-match. *****.

*4. Stranglehold vs The Fabulous 3* - Solid and to the point. Normal formula except no overly long workover or finishing sequence, these guys knew what they had to do, went out there and did it without any unnecessary things thrown in. Nothing much standout outside Mitch Ryder being forever awesome. ***1/2*.

*5. Team IWS vs Team F1RST* – This is tying with BLKOUT/Japan (N3) for my 2nd MOTT honor. This was just as awesome as on tape as was live. Great Dragon Gate style 6 man with everyone going all out. The match is really good for the earlier stages, then when Corbin reversed a top rope moonsault from Stupefied into an Ace Crusher it gets excellent. My favourite nearfall was Cannon DYING off the reverse piledriver from Stu then eating Generico’s Half Nelson for the mother of all 2 counts. MOTN for Night 2. ******.

*6. Mucha Lucha vs Los Ice Creams and Glacier* – The start of a big weekend for ML. And a cool (pardon the pun) way to start it. Due to my unfamiliarity of him, I wasn’t big on Glacier live, but on DVD the crowd reaction for him certainly came off well. Incognito’s hot tag with the flips and sitout powerbomb on Jr. was great; infact everything this weekend with him in it was quite great. The finishing sequence lost some heat after Incognito’s tag, but picked up at the end with Lince owning Ice Cream Jr. ***3/4*.

*7. Team Japan vs Team AZW* – The Immortals NEARLY made me laugh as much on DVD as live. I wish they had a hand cam on them trying to pick fights with random members of the audience. I was dying when some fan shouted out “THIS. IS. SPARTA!” when he first saw the Immortals (pre-match). Anyways, the match itself was eh. I didn’t see the point in it really – if it was just to put over team Japan it didn’t really do that well. At least the commentary explained The Immortals leaving then coming back. **3/4*.

*8. Tha Soul Touchaz vs FIST* – Awesome match. The Touchaz were big time over after their first round match and what better opponents to put them against. The early pairings were done really well (ie Icarus/Willie Richardson) and I was fond of Marshe’s face-in-peril period. Marshe has lots of potential with his height and athleticism, he reminds me of a young Human Tornado. The finishing stretch was lots of things great about wrestling, some of the nearfalls (Swiss Mist --> rollup, ‘Dropping Da Bomb’ legdrop) were freakin’ electric. Rightfully, everyone was sad the Touchaz lost, but the post match applause was just as great on tape as it was live. ****1/2*.

*9. Team WWF vs The Fabulous 3* – Team WWF’s pre-match promo was awesome. The match came off pretty much the same as live, with Shayne Hawke noticeably being a bit more of a baby. Everyone loved the strut off between Sweeney and Akeem. Mitch is so great in his role, the finish came off pretty well. Great for what it was. ****.

*10. Mucha Lucha vs Team IWS * – Better than live. BETTER. After first viewing I thought the problem was with the super long feeling out process parts, but that wasn’t too bad at the end of the day. What the match suffered from was everyone selling exhaustion way too much in the finishing sequence. Loads of stuff (ie the dive sequences) could have been done without hesitation/exhaustion selling and it wouldn’t have been bad at all. Still, the match had its moments here and there, with many great spots down the stretch. Incognito’s standing flip over Stupefied’s body in the last minute was nuts. And the finish was strong. Good match, but could have been great if it was faster. ****1/4*.

*Overall*: Super fun show. In ring it wasn’t so persistent, but what was good was really good and the not so good stuff served its purpose and was very fun (except maybe AZW/Japan). The crowd came off really well too, which was my favourite aspect of the show. Overall score would be 8/10, loved this.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Still making my way through New Japan's 90s Jr. Heavyweight division and just got done with the Super J Cup 94. 

I think it's a great event, definitely, but after having watched it all the way through now twice (couldn't remember it all that well since the last time 3 years ago), I still wouldn't call it the best card ever. Anyway, these are the 3 best matches for me.

*Great Sasuke v El Samurai*
I'm not a Samurai fan, but I am a big Sasuke fan and this was great. Only about 12 minutes, but still excelent, especially the last 5 or 6 minutes. Sasuke just gets better and better as this tournament progresses and this is his first ****+ performance of the night. *****1/4*

*J Cup Semi-Final - Great Sasuke v Jushin Liger*
Freakin' awesome match! The way Liger improvises after the botched springboard is just brilliant (Liger > you, btw), but that's really the cherry on the cake because this was fantastic for a full 18 minutes. Great story with Sasuke having to do everything he can to beat the King of the Jr.s, eventually catching Liger off guard in order to win it; great move-set... just great. Only a whisker below *****, but still one of the best Jr. matches I've ever seen. *****3/4*

*J Cup Final - Great Sasuke v 'Wild Pegasus' Chris Benoit*
I had this as the best Jr.s match ever up to this point, and on yet another viewing, it still didn't disappoint. The way this plays off of the Dynamite/Tiger Mask matches is great and Sasuke's growth throughout the tournament comes to a head here, only just missing out on the crown to the more experienced Benoit. After having been utterly blown away by Jushin Liger v Naoki Sano not that long ago, I'm not sure I'd put this at the top of the list as 'Best Jr.s Match Ever' anymore, but I seem to change my mind about that every couple hours so I'll go ahead and say it's sure as hell one of the best. *******


----------



## T-C

I prefer Sasuke/Liger to the final. Both are great though.


----------



## -Destiny-

I can't believe that you've just mentioned the 'J Super Cup 1994' because I was just coming into this thread to say I just found that event and to ask if it was any good. Don't know when, how or why I got it.


----------



## Blasko

T-C said:


> I prefer Sasuke/Liger to the final. Both are great though.


 Everyone puts the finals over the semi-finals because of Sasuke's botch. 

The way Liger played it off made it ***** stars. But I agree, I took the Semi's over the finals.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I actually think the botch and Liger's improvisation made the match even better. I just prefer the final that little bit more. 

What are you're thoughts on Liger/Sano from 1/31/90? I haven't heard anyone comment on that, and I'm a little surprised as I think it's as good, and maybe better, than anything from the J Cup.


----------



## T-C

1/31/90 could be easily argued for as the best juniors match ever. That whole rivalry was amazing, but that was the stand out match.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

The match they had in August of '89 was fantastic as well. Liger's selling of the arm is one of the best sell jobs I've ever seen.


----------



## Blasko

I'm just throwing this out there. 

But Liger is the greatest wrestler ever. 

Dead srs yo.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

There are days where I think that myself. He's top 5 for me anyway, no doubt.


----------



## Blasko

Only one that rivals him, for me, is Kawada. 

But I'm a huge Dangerous K mark, so I don't think it's a fair vote.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I'd actually put Kawada above Misawa and... pretty much every All Japan wrestler from the 90s except MAYBE Kobashi. I'd probably put Jumbo ahead of him though.

Liger's number one for me as far as Puro talent goes though.


----------



## Blasko

I'd put Kawada over anything. 

But I take it back, Kawada and Liger are two different styles. Comparing them against each other is quite...Hard.


----------



## T-C

1. Liger
2. Kawada 

Is how I have it too.


----------



## peep4life

Since I'm all ready going to buy Rising Above, Breakout and 6th year anniversary I was wondering which show I should get for my free one, Eye of the Storm or Without Remorse. 
Thanks


----------



## iverson19

Has anynody bought anything from Corey's tapes if so can u tell me how reliable he is and if the quality is any good.


----------



## Spartanlax

Eye Of The Storm and 6th Anniversary Show arrived today...watching the shows in full, in order. Very excited.


----------



## KeepItFresh

iverson19 said:


> Has anynody bought anything from Corey's tapes if so can u tell me how reliable he is and if the quality is any good.


Pretty realible. I've got Saturday Night Main Event set, Clash of Champion set, Raw 93 set and all the PPVs from 1993. The quality varies from each disk, though. He's always updating it though if he can get a better version.


----------



## McQueen

Killah RKO™ said:


> I can't believe that you've just mentioned the 'J Super Cup 1994' because I was just coming into this thread to say I just found that event and to ask if it was any good. Don't know when, how or why I got it.


Best overall show i've ever seen.



T-C said:


> 1/31/90 could be easily argued for as the best juniors match ever. That whole rivalry was amazing, but that was the stand out match.


Match is pretty awesome no doubt and Liger's best ever (which is saying A LOT), but i'm partial to Ohtani/Ultimo from J-Crown, it is my favorite match.



Andy3000 said:


> There are days where I think that myself. He's top 5 for me anyway, no doubt.


I concur he's in my top 5 as well but I think Terry Funk and Jumbo Tsuruta are a tad better than him for a few reasons.

My top 5 ever are
1. Funk
2. Jumbo
3. Liger
4. Kawada
5. Flair



Andy3000 said:


> I'd actually put Kawada above Misawa and... pretty much every All Japan wrestler from the 90s except MAYBE Kobashi. I'd probably put Jumbo ahead of him though.
> 
> Liger's number one for me as far as Puro talent goes though.


Misawa is my least favorite of the 4 Pillars personally. Kawada is perhaps the most consistantly awesome wrestler i've ever seen, when Taue was on he was fucking FANTASTIC otherwise he could be 'meh', Kobashi is Kobashi and always fun to watch but sometimes the way he does things can get a little illogical and annoying (still <3 you Kobashi).

You shout out to the Jumbo one makes me proud, god rest that man's soul.



-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I'd put Kawada over anything.
> 
> But I take it back, Kawada and Liger are two different styles. Comparing them against each other is quite...Hard.


I read somewhere in '84 Kawada and Liger faced off against each other in the finals of some form of Japanese ameteur wrestling championship. I'd love to see them in a pro match, but I doubt it will ever happen.



T-C said:


> 1. Liger
> 2. Kawada
> 
> Is how I have it too.


Where's BJ Whitmer?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Misawa's my least favourite of the 4 pillars as well probably. I agree with what you said about Taue too, but I'd put Kawada and Kobashi over him. Kobashi's no-selling was pretty stupid at times. I get the whole 'Fighting Spirit' deal, but sometimes it just seemed weird. 

Ohtani started to turn into somewhat of a mini-Kobashi mid-way through 1998 with the streaky selling and almost crying after a near-fall. 

Jumbo's top 5 for me, with Funk being probably between 8-11. Race is another guy similair to Funk, but I'd put him slightly below the Funker.

I can never seem to settle on a concrete top 5 as I'm always changing my mind, but the main 5 would probably consist of these guys (in no particular order):
*Ric Flair
*Jushin Liger
*Jumbo Tsuruta
*HBK

Then one of these would round out the 5:
*Steve Austin
*Toshiaki Kawada
*Chris Benoit (although as far as influence on the biz goes, everyone else has that to their advantage, while this guy's like... -50)


----------



## McQueen

Andy3000 said:


> Ohtani started to turn into somewhat of a mini-Kobashi mid-way through 1998 with the streaky selling and almost crying after a near-fall.


:lmao yeah that's kinda true.



> Jumbo's top 5 for me, with Funk being probably between 8-11. Race is another guy similair to Funk, but I'd put him slightly below the Funker.


See my arguement for Funk being the G.O.A.T. is that he was fantastic on promo's, argueably the greatest brawler ever (although I think I'd rate Hansen a little higher because he actually beat the fuck out of people), was a hell of a technician, was one of the pioneer's of the hardcore style, his selling is nothing short of amazing he could make it look just comical enough to be entertaining but at the same time he could really con you into thinking he was hurt and I personally think Funk is the greatest crowd manipulator of all time. That man could do amazing things working a crowd. Mick Foley once had a quote that really struck true to me, it was about why he thought Funk was the G.O.A.T., not Flair. He said:



Mick Foley said:


> With [Ric] Flair I could always tell I was watching a performance but Terry Funk, he made me believe.


That pretty much summed it all up for me once I read that.

However the problem with my arguement of Funk being the greatest is that his non-ECW or Flair fued '89 stuff can be hard to find. So unless you have a vault full of territory stuff from the 70's you probably haven't seen much of his greatest work.



> I can never seem to settle on a concrete top 5 as I'm always changing my mind, but the main 5 would probably consist of these guys (in no particular order):
> *Ric Flair
> *Jushin Liger
> *Jumbo Tsuruta
> *HBK
> 
> Then one of these would round out the 5:
> *Steve Austin
> *Toshiaki Kawada
> *Chris Benoit (although as far as influence on the biz goes, everyone else has that to their advantage, while this guy's like... -50)


That's a pretty hard list to argue, bravo.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Y'know, you may have single handedly inspired me to check out as much Terry Funk as I can find! I've actually seen quite a bit of his work, but the only thing is, it's all from Japan in the 70s and early 80s. 

His Flair stuff was fantastic; his Hardcore matches from ECW and pretty much anywhere with Foley are often great (although I'm not huge on his ECW stuff); his stuff from All Japan that I mentioned above is fucking aweseome (his 1976 match against Jumbo for the NWA Title is probably my favourite from that decade); and he seems to pull incredible matches out his ass like nobody's business.

I'd actually put Funk just above Hansen as far as greatest brawler goes (Hansen's number 2 for me), but when I think about his best stuff (well, my favourite of his stuff), it's mostly the technical based matches with Jumbo and from All Japan that stick out. That's a testament to how good the guy actually is - being such a great technical wrestler as well as a top-tier brawler (the best IMO).

His influence on the hardcore style is obvious, no denying that.

As far as promos go he may be one of my favourite old school guys on the stick. Some of his stuff from Puerto Rico that's on Youtube is fucking amazing and it actually sounds like the crowd might kill the guy a lot of the time - coming back to you're point about crowd manipulation - he makes it so.... real, I guess.

Totally agree with the point about his selling. At times he makes me laugh because of it, but he does it in a way that it's believable and it gives you the sense the guy might actually be broken in half.

I think Terry Funk's just been cemented in my top 10 ever. Thanks, I guess


----------



## King_Kash

vivalabrave said:


> The BVE version is WAY better. It comes with 2 Punk matches in ROH (vs. Danielson at Reborn and vs. Strong at Future is Now) and it has a 45 minute career feature from Punk in IWA. You can find it on Amazon for $5.


Homicide/Punk in strip club is included on this DVD??


----------



## KingCrash

King_Kash said:


> Homicide/Punk in strip club is included on this DVD??


It's included on the DVD.


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> Y'know, you may have single handedly inspired me to check out as much Terry Funk as I can find! I've actually seen quite a bit of his work, but the only thing is, *it's all from Japan in the 70s and early 80s*.


That's the exact same problem i have...i can't find anything from the US territories besides the Flair stuff.
I guess someone is gonna have to find some old school trader and rip from tapes if they even exist before we see more stuff...


----------



## vivalabrave

PWG ASTONISHING X-MAS
Alex Shelley vs. Scott Lost --- ***1/2
Quicksilver/Talwar vs. Ronin/Nemesis ---**1/2
Colt Cabana vs. Scorpio Sky --- **
Generico/Tornado vs. Strong/Evans --- ***3/4
Joey Ryan vs. Chris Kanyon (PWG World Title) --- **
Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards --- ***1/4
Daniels/Williams/Koslov/B-Boy vs. Sabin/Kazarian/Romero/Perkins --- ***1/2
Super Dragon vs. Kevin Steen (Guerrilla Warfare Match) --- ****1/4


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

GP_Punk said:


> That's the exact same problem i have...i can't find anything from the US territories besides the Flair stuff.
> I guess someone is gonna have to find some old school trader and rip from tapes if they even exist before we see more stuff...


And it's a shame because there would have been a shit load of aweseomeness, not only from Funk and the usual suspects, but from the territories in general. 

I actually have a hard time finding a lot of Flair stuff from the territories as well.


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> And it's a shame because there would have been a shit load of aweseomeness, not only from Funk and the usual suspects, but from the territories in general.
> 
> I actually have a hard time finding a lot of Flair stuff from the territories as well.


Who has the rights for those things anyway? NWA i assume?

Don't they realise the money they could have coming if they put out some sort of DVD series?
Even the WWE only partially uses their vast library, mostly just for one-off DVDs (outside of the 24/7 web thing)


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

A best of NWA set or something with guys like Bruiser Brody, Harley Race in his prime, more Flair (you can never get enough Flair), The Von Erichs and The Funks, only to name a small few, would be fucking incredible.

I'm not actually sure if WWE bought the NWA library as well along with WCW's, I'd assume the NWA still hold the rights to it though.


----------



## Blasko

vivalabrave said:


> Super Dragon vs. Kevin Steen (Guerrilla Warfare Match) --- ****1/4


 ** 1/4 or even near *** tbh.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> ** 1/4 or even near *** tbh.


does it have good Dragon or morbidly obese Dragon?


----------



## Blasko

Sephiroth said:


> does it have good Dragon or morbidly obese Dragon?


 obese, my selling is horrible Dragon. 

So yeah, 'good' Dragon.


----------



## McQueen

Andy3000 said:


> A best of NWA set or something with guys like Bruiser Brody, Harley Race in his prime, more Flair (you can never get enough Flair), The Von Erichs and The Funks, only to name a small few, would be fucking incredible.
> 
> I'm not actually sure if WWE bought the NWA library as well along with WCW's, I'd assume the NWA still hold the rights to it though.


I'm pretty sure when Vince purchased WCW he got both the rights to WCW and the NWA video libraries. And yeah there is so much shit from the territories that is so awesome but sadly it can be really hard to find. 

I try and find what I can but it usually isn't much. I'd love to see more of guys like Funk, Tully Blanchard, Bob Backlund & Dick Murdoch but it gets tough sometimes.


----------



## Platt

> TAKE 25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> You can now save 25% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.
> 
> To redeem your 25% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: april25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 4/10 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> 
> NEW DVD RELEASES
> 
> The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Full Impact Pro ’Redefined’ Crystal River, FL 2/16/08 (DVD)
> 
> Erick Stevens defends the FIP World Heavyweight Title against former champion Roderick Strong; ROH World Champion Nigel McGuinness vs. Necro Butcher in an Anything Goes Match; Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards; plus much more.
> 1. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards (Career vs. Managerial License)
> 2. Chasyn Rance vs. Seth Delay
> 3. Rain & Lacey vs. Allison Danger & Trenesha
> 4. Kenny King & Jason Blade vs. Robert Anthony & Shawn Osbourne (FIP Tag Team Title Match)
> 5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Necro Butcher (Anything Goes Match)
> 6. Sal Rinauro vs. Tyler Black (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match)
> 7. Shawn Murphy of Black Market vs. The Heartbreak Express (Losing Team Can Never Wrestle in FIP Again)
> 8. Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)
> 
> Bonus
> ROH Final Battle 2007
> Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)
> 
> TNA: Best Of TNA 2007 DVD
> 
> The three-hour DVD will chronicle the "best of the best" in Total Nonstop Action from the biggest year in company history.
> 
> Based on the 2007 Year-End Voting from TNAwrestling.com, the DVD will include all of the major voting categories, including:
> 
> Finisher Of The Year
> Tag Team Of The Year
> X Superstar Of The Year
> Knockout Of The Year
> Feud Of The Year
> Match Of The Year
> Memorable Moment Of The Year
> TNA MVP Of 2007
> 
> Witness such memorable moments as: Gail Kim becoming the first TNA Women's Champion...Sting regaining the TNA World Championship...Kurt Angle winning the King of the Mountain...Booker T's arrival in TNA and more!
> 
> The DVD also contains exclusive interviews with many of your favorite TNA superstars, including Kurt Angle, AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, Booker T, Christian Cage, Kaz, Gail Kim, Christy Hemme, The Latin American Xchange, The Motor City Machineguns and many more!
> 
> Plus, the DVD will contain the top seven matches from 2007 in their entirety, as voted by the fans at TNAwrestling.com. They are as follows:
> Elevation X: Rhino vs. AJ Styles (Destination X)
> Texas Death Match: James Storm vs. Chris Harris (Sacrifice)
> Ladder Match: Kaz vs. Christian Cage (Genesis)
> All Or Nothing: Kurt Angle vs. Samoa Joe (Hard Justice)
> World Title: Kurt Angle vs. Sting (Bound For Glory)
> Ultimate X: The LAX vs. XXX (Bound For Glory)
> King Of The Mountain Match (Slammiversary)
> 
> Kevin Sullivan And The End Of WCW (DVD-R)
> 
> "We took the Golden Goose... and we chopped it's head off."
> 
> This spell-binding DVD takes you inside the last months of the legendary WCW with the man who was given the steering wheel to the out-of-control company. You'll hear about all the booking decisions, you'll go inside the meetings, and you'll go week-by-week with Sullivan as he tries to breathe life into the fading megapower.
> 
> You will get a never before seen look inside Turner and Time Warner's power structure and how it crumbled the federation. You'll experience the endless barricades thrown up by talent and executives alike, and the determination of this head booker who refused to be a 'fall guy.'
> 
> $10 GENERAL ADMISSION TICKET SALE FOR EDISON & BOSTON!!!
> 
> General admission tickets for next weekend's events in Boston, MA and Edison, NJ are now on sale for only $10 each.
> 
> Boston festures Nigel McGuinness defending the ROH World Title in a Four Way Elimination Match against Austin Aries, FIP World Champion Roderick Strong, & Erick Stevens; the ROH debut of Kota Ibushi vs. ROH World Tag Team Champion Davey Richards; Kevin Steen vs. Necro Butcher in a Last Man Standing Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. the returning Jack Evans & Ruckus; El Generico vs. ROH World Tag Team Champion Rocky Romero; Chris Hero vs. Jigsaw vs. Delirious vs. Jason Blade in a Four Corner Survival; plus more.
> 
> Edison features Kevin Steen challenging for the ROH World Title against the winner of the Four Man Elimination Match from Boston; Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe for the World Tag Team Titles; a dream match with Kota Ibushi vs. Austin Aries; Special Challenge Match featuring FIP Champion Roderick Strong vs. Necro Butcher; a six man elimination match featuring Claudio Castagnoli, Erick Stevens, & Pelle Primeau vs. Larry Sweeney, Chris Hero, & Brent Albright; plus more.
> 
> Ticket sale ends Wednesday, April 9th at 9am EST. $10 Tickets are ONLY available on orders made at www.rohwrestling.com.


Time to pre-order Mania  might pickup the new FIP show aswell.


----------



## -Mystery-

What's up Redefined already being released. Definitely buying it today.


----------



## KingKicks

Pretty surprised at Redefined being out already, really love the cover though.


----------



## McQueen

I still want Cage of Pain II, dammit FIP!


----------



## KYSeahawks

I need some help with some dvds with this 25 % off sale I am going to get 2 dvds but cant decide between these dvds

Rising Above
Breakout
Without Remorse
Eye of the Storm 
Sixth Year Anniversary

Really leaning towards Without Remorse and Rsing Above but cant find reviews of the shows.


----------



## PulseGlazer

KYSeahawks said:


> I need some help with some dvds with this 25 % off sale I am going to get 2 dvds but cant decide between these dvds
> 
> Rising Above
> Breakout
> Without Remorse
> Eye of the Storm
> Sixth Year Anniversary
> 
> Really leaning towards Without Remorse and Rsing Above but cant find reviews of the shows.


Rising above and 6Y Anniversary are the 2 best with ease. Breakout is next. 

Rising Above has a very intense Dragon-Morishima match, and Aries vs. Nigel in a bona-fide classic. The tag match is fairly good too on DVD, surprisingly.

6YA has Nigel vs. Danielson, which was awesome, but also a very good Necro vs. Stevens vs. Roderick match. 

Breakout is all about Nigel vs. Hero in the cage (good story) and Tyler breaking out vs. Danielson.


----------



## KYSeahawks

How good was Without Remorse


----------



## Spartanlax

No star ratings yet, but Eye Of The Storm is a REALLY good show, and watching the whole thing through was both easy and fun. Plus, it has something I love on ROH shows; variety. Brawls with Shiozaki/Necro, MMA style with Danielson/Romero, light hearted fun with Delirious/Steen, and an indy style match between Aries/Generico.

I mean, when I think "Zach Gowen is looking good", you know the show is good.


----------



## PulseGlazer

KYSeahawks said:


> How good was Without Remorse


Good overall with nothing quite great I believe.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Sorry to keep bugging but can some give me some kind of reviews for Rising Above,Without Remorse,Eye of the Storm,and Sixth Year Anniversary b/c for Sixth Year Anniversary is said to be real good but I have not heard about any really good matches on it.And the double main event from without remorse really interest me. along with the opener and Castagnoli vs Generico.


----------



## PulseGlazer

KYSeahawks said:


> Sorry to keep bugging but can some give me some kind of reviews for Rising Above,Without Remorse,Eye of the Storm,and Sixth Year Anniversary b/c for Sixth Year Anniversary is said to be real good but I have not heard about any really good matches on it.And the double main event from without remorse really interest me. along with the opener and Castagnoli vs Generico.


http://wrestling.insidepulse.com/20...r-live-report-sixth-anniversary-show-2232008/ - 6ya

http://wrestling.insidepulse.com/2008/03/08/ring-of-honor-ppv-report-rising-above-372008/ - rising above

http://wrestling.insidepulse.com/2008/02/22/live-ring-of-honor-results-from-long-island/

Don't have for Chicago... thanks Sephy.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I really dont know I might just wait b/c cant come up with what I want b/c the tourney looks pretty good for Eye of the Storm.I have heard great things about Rising Above and the Main Event,but dont about the rest of the card.The sixth year anniversary show I have heard mixed reviews about the main event and nothing really interest me besides that.And I have heard Breakout is a one match show by some.Really leaning towards Without Remorse and Sixth Year Anniversary or Rising Above


----------



## ROH

KOTN3 DVD Review~!

*1. The Colony vs Team FIST* – Great opener. Just like to say, it was pretty awesome to see myself front row and getting owned by Icarus pre-match. This went exactly how you’d expect it. Fun start, long workover on Worker then the hot tag and it all breaks down. The combo near the end on Worker was LETHAL, and his kickout was nuts. Sadly the reverse rana botch felt a lot more awkward than live, but the Ant Hill finish was good. Great way to kick things off. ****1/4*.

*2. QuackenSkaydeStorm vs Mucha Lucha* – Just as good as live, if a little less special feeling. Before I got the DVD I checked out some of the match times for the weekend, and was shocked to see this went 19 minutes as opposed to 9 like I thought it did. And, on DVD, it did the same – went (roughly) 20 minutes but felt like 10. I can see why some would be under-whelmed by this, as there was no balls to the wall action or anything, but it completely sucked me in for 20 minutes and made me think of nothing else besides the match, so it’s excellent in my book. *****1/2*.

*3. BLKOUT vs Team Japan* – This was f*cking awesome. This came off a little worse than live as I thought some blown spots here and there were more apparent, but the match was excellent despite that. The match was slower than I remembered early on, but they built things (especially the stiffness) very well until the finishing sequence where it just exploded. Loads of great spots and nearfalls. Joker stood out here, being this mean badass that was out to kill these bastard Japanese people. His backdrop Driver on KUDO was sick. Also, SUSUMU must have a broken face after the finish. Great stuff. ******.

*4. IncoHelios vs The Fabulous 3* – I thought this was kinda weird. It starts normal and the workover is standard, then the finishing sequence ends as soon as it starts. It was like hot tag, some stuff, Standing SSP, finish. Still, the early parts of the match were really fun and it was good they didn’t go overboard on the nearfalls with such a long night of wrestling etc. Good match, wouldn’t have suffered from 2 extra minutes though. *****.

*5. Tag Team Gauntlet* – I really didn’t like this. It starts with the NSE and THE IMMORTALS~! (I thought it was gonna head for 5* when the Immortals came out). Immortal Black’s incoherent grumble at Shawn made the DVD, which was awesome. The Immortals, sadly, get eliminated, but out comes The Kartel and the crowd wakes up. In a wonderful moment, Dad saying “F*CK CHELSEA” to Frazier made the DVD. Anyhow, the Kartel eliminate the NSE and it’s all good. Then, the Southern Saints come out and I start hating wrestling. Marcus O’Neal was dreadful, hitting a shitty Dragonrana (seriously, if you can’t do the move well, don’t try it), which eliminated the Kartel. 

Las Chivas come out and it gets worse. They eliminated the SS and the Super Smash Bros come out. Uno and one of them botch some stuff, and the fans are silent. The El Dorado guys come out and eliminate Las Chivas. YES. Anyhow, more teams come out and the match gets a little better. Death Rey (alongside Dempsey) hits a sick kick to Go’s head. The Order eliminates SnS Inc. and is left with one last team. Demolition. The fans go nuts as Demolition destroy TONST. The hit Demolition Decapitation on Hydra for the win! Live I thought Hydra died or something, but on tape it looked a lot less devastating. The match had some fun parts, but overall it was pretty poor. **1/2*.

*6. BLKOUT vs IncoHelios* – Good, good stuff. This was on post-intermission so the fans weren’t super into it, but if this were to main event or something these men would really tear the roof off. The beatdown of Helios wasn’t as sick as live, but it still was quite the ass-kicking. Loads of really, really awesome stuff in the finishing sequence. Highlights being Wicked and King slapping the absolute crap out of each other and IncoHelios hit this AWESOME combo; an enziguiri from Delirious, step up kick to the face from Wicked and tornado DDT from Helios, for 2. The fake-foul finish was really clever, and made BLKOUT even more over as heels (they were already great). Very good match. ****1/2*.

*7. The Colony vs Mucha Lucha* – I thought this was good, but kept getting held down by botches. You could see the crowd, despite liking Mucha Lucha, was mega in favour of the Colony, and it was kinda disappointing when they were eliminated. Incognito have this weird botch where Incognito tries to wheelbarrow Pantera but Pantera just stands there, watching him and not catching him. I thought the Vin Gerard involvement was a pretty good idea, but I’d have preferred it if he actually did something to the Ants instead of just walking around and saying stuff. The finish with Incognito owning Worker was awesome. This was good stuff, but botches/sloppy parts really hurt its overall momentum. ***3/4*.

*8. 4 way elimination: Reno Diamond vs Martin Stone vs Vin Gerard vs GLACIER* – I love how this match would only happen in CHIKARA. I hate Reno Diamond. This was decent until when it came down to Glacier and Vin, where Vin’s attack on his legs would NOT end. It eventually did and Glacier made a brief comeback, but got rolled up (w/ tights) for the 3. Ultimately pointless. *1/2**.

*9. Michael Nakazawa vs m.c. KZ* – Fun little match. Michael proved why he needs to be brought back. KZ wasn’t too shabby either. The oil spots ruled. KZ’s “WHAT THE F*CK” scream (before he hit his spinebuster thing) being edited was funny. Fun match, just what it should have been. *****.

*10. Tim Donst, Arik Cannon, Chiva 2 and Create-A-Wrestler vs Los Ice Creams and The Osirian Portal* – I would have rather had Cannon face AkUa in a singles match, ignore Vin, Reno and CAW and have the 8 man be Donst/Glacier/Stone/Chiva vs Ice creams/Portal. But oh well. CAW’s corner dropkick (remembering the one at last year’s KOT) was hilarious. The finish was pretty funky too. Nothing super, but inoffensive enough considering everyone just wanted to see the finals at this point. 
****.

*11. BLKOUT vs Mucha Lucha* – I loved this and thought it was a very satisfying final. The start was completely awesome with everyone going at it as fast as they could and Incognito doing those awesome flips of his. The face-in-peril on Lince was great, he’s really improved since last years KOT when he debuted in CHIKARA. BLKOUT were once again awesome, being ultimate pricks. The finishing stretch was good, although I thought it’d go a bit longer with this being the big tourney finals and all. The finish came off great with everyone going nuts for the Special. Awesome final. ****3/4*.

*Overall*: This was my favourite show of the weekend. Almost everything came out as good as live, and I was very happy all of our interactions with the wrestlers made the DVD and such. I thought this show was the best of the weekend regarding matches, as BLKOUT/Japan, AMEX/Mucha Lucha and the finals all were really excellent. It was a great time watching all 3 shows again on DVD, and I’d definitely make the trip again if possible.


----------



## peep4life

KYSeahawks said:


> I really dont know I might just wait b/c cant come up with what I want b/c the tourney looks pretty good for Eye of the Storm.I have heard great things about Rising Above and the Main Event,but dont about the rest of the card.The sixth year anniversary show I have heard mixed reviews about the main event and nothing really interest me besides that.And I have heard Breakout is a one match show by some.Really leaning towards Without Remorse and Sixth Year Anniversary or Rising Above


Besides Rising Above which seems like a must own, the other shows seem like a toss up. Just get the one that interest you the most. I ended up ordering without remorse and Breakout because I'm a fan of Roderick and Black. Sometimes its better just to pick what intrigues you, not what everyone else says, because we all have different preferences.


----------



## Sephiroth

PulseGlazer said:


> http://wrestling.insidepulse.com/20...r-live-report-sixth-anniversary-show-2232008/ - 6ya
> 
> http://wrestling.insidepulse.com/2008/03/08/ring-of-honor-ppv-report-rising-above-372008/ - rising above
> 
> http://wrestling.insidepulse.com/2008/02/22/live-ring-of-honor-results-from-long-island/
> 
> Don't have for Chicago... thanks Sephy.


i got burnt out! sorry man! i was like freaking out with the stress of doing one and then a bulb went out and i had to lay in the corner sucking my thumb.

anyways, Without Remorse is a good show, but the best matches will probably be uploaded here and thus you could better spend your money on another DVD that is overall better.

Without Remorse:
Opener - *** 1/2 (Team Work is amazing)
Dog Collar - DUD (i would give it a negative star, but i hate Delirious and Pearce too much and i realize it's not fair to go negative)
Mark Briscoe vs. Joey Matthews - * (Matthews is fucking horrible)
Generico vs. Claudio - *** (fucking boring for the first 10 minutes and then it gets insanely good towards the end and it's just a big "wtf" with the finish)
Ultimate Endurance - **** 1/4 (Best UE in ROH history, that doesn't say much tho)
Strong vs. Nigel - *** 3/4 (very stiff and heated)

forget the rest of the card, which says a lot cuz i just looked at the match listing today.

Hero beating women is quite awesome tbh. Him backfisting Daizee will make you mark the fuck out.


----------



## McQueen

Hard Gary are you not going to the NOAH show anymore?


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> Hard Gary are you not going to the NOAH show anymore?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...ng-noah-announces-show-uk-33.html#post5516365

No . I have a balcony premium seat ticket and a vip meet and greet ticket for sale if you're interested.

i'm really glad in hindsight since it seems like a "not worth it" show now since they named the main event.


----------



## McQueen

If I get to hang out with T-C, it's worth it. But I know how you feel I'm kinda on the edge of cancelling right now but things look good at the moment. Hoping I don't get fired from my job though before then, because they are pissing me off and i'm not working the two weekends I made plans for MONTHS ago, especially since one is a major family thing.

Edit: Thanks for showing me your double post, Now I can give you an infraction!


----------



## watts63

*ROH Breakout; ROH World Championship; Steel Cage Match*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Chris Hero (2004 Edition) ***1/2

DAMN YOU BOBBY~!

*ROH Breakout*
Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black ***1/2 (MOTYC my ass)


----------



## PulseGlazer

watts63 said:


> *ROH Breakout; ROH World Championship; Steel Cage Match*
> Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Chris Hero (2004 Edition) ***1/2
> 
> DAMN YOU BOBBY~!
> 
> *ROH Breakout*
> Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black ***1/2 (MOTYC my ass)


I think you're severely underrated Black vs. Dragon. It told it's story perfectly, built well, and had all the minor character stuff it needed.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> *ROH Breakout; ROH World Championship; Steel Cage Match*
> Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Chris Hero (2004 Edition) ***1/2
> 
> DAMN YOU BOBBY~!
> 
> *ROH Breakout*
> Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black ****1/2* (MOTYC my ass)


Wow, I still want to see Danielson VS Black though.


----------



## watts63

The new design is cool.

http://www.prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/

¡Dia De Los Dangerous! & Scared Straight is now on pre-order (2 for $25).


----------



## T-C

McQueen said:


> If I get to hang out with T-C, it's worth it.


I feel so loved.


----------



## Spartanlax

Fans of Brody, Corino, and funny stories much check here- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlQcpSS6czs&feature=related

I love Corino's stories, he's great at telling them.


----------



## Blasko

That's old, Lax.


----------



## -GP-

"Just go in the shower!"
:lmao :lmao

Corino is great with stories...i love this bit (i believe it's from his LiveJournal or something


> Since I last wrote I was getting prepared to team with Toshiaki Kawada at Hustle. This for me was a thrill. For him it must have been an annoyance! As his music came on I told him "I am very honored to team with you. I am very happy." Kawada, being Kawada, just stared at me. Then I had to ask (because I had a feeling I knew the answer) "Are you excited?" and he just looks and says "NO". That's my buddy!


:lmao


----------



## Blasko

Oh. 

rep to ever can guess the man in my Avatar. 

Except McQueen, Don't spoil it. :$


----------



## T-C

The Monster C gimmick was beautiful.

Keichi Yamada (Liger) to Blasko.


----------



## Blasko

You suck. 

And yes, Liger is a pretty man.


----------



## T-C

He wouldn't have to ask me twice.


----------



## Blasko

Who said I would ask?


----------



## T-C

Jesus.


----------



## Blasko

But he's my home boy.


----------



## T-C

I'm referring to the Jesus that was Carlito's lacky who stabbed Cena, ya know, the famous Jesus.

How could you roll with such a person?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Wow, Liger's man pretty! Just another reason why this man is God.

Anybody seen the NJ Super Junior Tag League from 94? I watched the DVD about a year ago and don't remember much apart from the 2 Pegasus/Ohtani v Tiger/Sasuke matches (one of which was the final) so I'm probably going to give it a go around again tonight before my painkillers knock me the fuck out! I remember being slightly disappointed with the much praised final as well.


----------



## Sephiroth

wow, seriously. fuck you, Blasko.

you just ruined my fantasy of Bruiser Brody not being dead and under the Lyger mask. wow, thanks.

this is worse than when i found out that Santa Clause isn't real...nor is he Misawa


----------



## Blasko

SANTA *IS* MISAWA.

OR STEVE CORINO.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> SANTA *IS* MISAWA.
> 
> OR STEVE CORINO.


i doubt The Briscoes beat up Misawa or Corino at Final Battle 2006.


----------



## Blasko

It's obvious now that the Briscoes are Jewish and that Santa was fake.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> It's obvious now that the Briscoes are Jewish and that Santa was fake.


jewish ********? they hate black people AND Mel Gibson?


----------



## Blasko

They're also skin heads.


----------



## McQueen

Sephiroth said:


> wow, seriously. fuck you, Blasko.
> 
> you just ruined my fantasy of Bruiser Brody not being dead and under the Lyger mask. wow, thanks.(


Let's just ignore the fact Brody was over a foot taller than Liger.....


----------



## Derek

McQueen said:


> Let's just ignore the fact Brody was over a foot taller than Liger.....


Brody wore lifts. :side:


----------



## McQueen

I want some Furry lift's like he had too then.

Jimmy Jacobs sure could have used them in 2003-05


----------



## Derek

He could still use them now.


----------



## McQueen

He's all emo and gay now that he realized he will be short and feminine his whole life.


----------



## bmxmadb53

JIMMY JACOBS IS GOD!

From Kiss 2 Kill


----------



## McQueen

bmxmadb53 said:


> JIMMY JACOBS IS GOD!
> 
> From Kiss 2 Kill


God created only one being in his image.... and it sure as fuck isn't Jimmy Jacobs.

(See picture for hint)


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

^^ WIN!

Btw, Kobashi v Takayama from 4/25/04 RULES! Kobashi gets fucked up, Tak' get fucked up; all is right with the world. ****3/4 at the moment, but I might change my mind if I watch it again later.


----------



## McQueen

I love that match as well Andy, love the nasty moonsault as the finish. :agree:


----------



## -GP-

Does anyone have any experience buying from "Golden Boy Tapes"?

I really want the "Best of Japan '90s" comp but the site seems to haven't been updated in a while and i'm not very confident...

Also, can anyone recommend any other sites for custom comps apart from IVP?


----------



## McQueen

GP_Punk said:


> Does anyone have any experience buying from "Golden Boy Tapes"?
> 
> I really want the "Best of Japan '90s" comp but the site seems to haven't been updated in a while and i'm not very confident...
> 
> Also, can anyone recommend any other sites for custom comps apart from IVP?


*Best of Japan 90's

BUY IT NOW!!!!!!!*

80 bucks but best comp I ever bought, srsly. Also HIGHLY recommend Best of Benoit in Japan, and Best of Liger Premiun Issue if your into those guys.

Yeah i've never had problems with them at all, and i've made maybe 6 orders from him


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Awesome, I've always wondered if Golden Boy Tapes was any good. 

McQueen, what kind of clippage is there on the Liger Premium issue comp.?


----------



## Spartanlax

Kevin Steen vs. Joey Matthews- *** (I want Joey Matthews on EVERY ROH show from now on...he knows how to work heel so well. No one's ever gotten as much POSITIVE heel heat in ROH before.)

FIP Triple Threat Match- **** (Freaking awesome. Haven't seen an all out fight like this in ROH in quite some time).

Watching Danielson/Nigel now, then Aries/Shiozaki, then the rest.


----------



## McQueen

The only thing you gotta worry about with Goldenboy is some of his stuff isn't always in great Video Quality.

I don't remember much clippage Andy, I just remember the 3 disks of pure excellence, for the most part it was full matches.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> The only thing you gotta worry about with Goldenboy is some of his stuff isn't always in great Video Quality.
> 
> I don't remember much clippage Andy, I just remember the 3 disks of pure excellence, for the most part it was full matches.


Cool, the sets I looked at look great. I'm on a fucking quest right now to get every good-great juniors match that hapened in NJ during the 90s and a lot of good stuff's on the Liger, Benoit and Kanemoto comps.

I've managed to get most of the best stuff from 94 - 97 with a bit of help from this site, but I'm struggling to find a lot of good stuff before it and especially from 1998. Actually getting a hold of the matches wouldn't be too hard, it's just knowing which ones to get.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Eye of the Storm Matches*

Kevin Steen vs. Bryan Danielson ***1/4-***1/2

Kevin Steen vs. Go Shiozaki ***1/4-***1/2

El Generico vs. Go Shiozaki ***1/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ***-***1/4


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> 80 bucks but best comp I ever bought, srsly. Also HIGHLY recommend Best of Benoit in Japan, and Best of Liger Premiun Issue if your into those guys.
> 
> Yeah i've never had problems with them at all, and i've made maybe 6 orders from him


Thanks.
I've had that on my shopping list for quite a while now but never got round to it...time to pull the trigger (and empty the wallet) i suppose


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I watched the New Japan Super Junior Tag League earlier; the 2 best matches were easily both Pegasus/Ohtani v Sasuke/Tiger matches:

*Tournament Match - B;ack Tiger & Great Sasuke v Shinjiro Ohtani & Wild Pegasus:*

Well this ruled! The last time I watched this I remember being pretty disappointed, but I enjoyed it a lot more this time. No real special story to it; just 2 teams looking to win the tournament. Pretty simple, but produced an excellent match. *****1/2*

*Super Junior Tag League Final - Shinjiro Ohtani & Wild Pegasus v Black Tiger & Great Sasuke:*

And this was even better. It played off the previous match really well with everyone scouting the moves and counters that had worked before. I may have rated it higher if the finish wasn't botched (at least I'm assuming that was supposed to be the finish), but that's only a small complaint really and, like the previous match, I enjoyed it a lot more than the last time I watched it. *****1/2*



I also watched Liger/Sasuke from 7/8/94 earlier and it ruled SO fucking hard. Sasuke's all "I'll show you the last time wasn't a fluke you cocky bastard! Mock ME after falling on my face will ya?! I'll break my skull if it means beating you!" and Liger's all "Do you know who the fuck I am? I'll fuck you up for stealing that last win you insane piece of shit!!". I fucking loved it!

It may be as good as their J Cup meeting, but I'll rewatch both back to back before I decide.


----------



## watts63

Just seen the the infamous Dempsey/Danger segment & I got to say it was...it was...funny in a way that you would say at the same time "WTF were you thinking, Gabe?" 

"Bobby, this is your moment, this is your mo- don't ever say I never done anything for ya."
*Sweeney Drags Danger To The Middle of The Ring*
"BOBBY, IT IS TIME FOR YOU TO BECOME A MAN!"

When the Bobby fell on Allison you can see on some fans faces that they couldn't believe they were seeing this in ROH.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm convinced Vince paid Gabe a lot of money to book just one segment.


----------



## Spartanlax

The segment really wasn't that bad....LOL @ how many boos were edited in. It sounds like 20,000 fans are about to riot. Sooo funny.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Proving Ground*
1. Kenny King & Jason Blade vs. Eddie Edwards & Pelle Primeau - *3/4
2. Daizee Haze vs. Alexa Thatcher - *1/2
3. Ruckus vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **1/2
4. Daniel Puder vs. Mikey Bennett - N/R
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Brent Albright - ***3/4
6. Kevin Steen vs. Necro Butcher (Street Fight) - ****
7. Delirious vs. Sal Rinuaro - **1/4
8. Roderick Strong vs. El Generico - ***
9. Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries (FIP World Title Match) - ****1/4
10. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Mark & Jay Briscoe vs. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer vs. Jack Evans & Jigsaw (World Tag Team Title Ultimate Endurance Match) - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## Blasko

I will like to point out that my Theory that Mystery scams the government for DVDs/Watts sells drugs for DVDs is pretty much 100% True.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I will like to point out that my Theory that Mystery scams the government for DVDs/Watts sells drugs for DVDs is pretty much 100% True.


please point me in the direction of whoever sucks dick for DVDs.


----------



## Blasko

Ask Watts, I think that's how he started off.


----------



## McQueen

Sephiroth said:


> please point me in the direction of whoever sucks dick for DVDs.


Yeah go check the bathroom, there should be a mirror in there.



Andy3000 said:


> I also watched Liger/Sasuke from 7/8/94 earlier and it ruled SO fucking hard. Sasuke's all "I'll show you the last time wasn't a fluke you cocky bastard! Mock ME after falling on my face will ya?! I'll break my skull if it means beating you!" and Liger's all "Do you know who the fuck I am? I'll fuck you up for stealing that last win you insane piece of shit!!". I fucking loved it!


Must... see this match!


----------



## -Mystery-

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I will like to point out that my Theory that Mystery scams the government for DVDs/Watts sells drugs for DVDs is pretty much 100% True.


I work hard for money....literally.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> Must... see this match!


I was looking for it online for like, forever, and I couldn't find it ANYWHERE. I just ended up buying the Japan TV episode it was featured on for $5 from SlamBamJam.com. 

It also has a really great Steiners v Mutoh/Hase match (which I'd rate at about ****1/4) as well as a 6 man tag from All Japan (Stan Hansen, Tom Zenk & Doug Furnas v Misaw/Kobashi/Kikuchi, although I haven't watched that yet)

If I wasn't completely retarded with computers and ripping/uploading stuff, I'd gladly post it here. Hell, it's about time this bad-boy got online SOMEWHERE.


----------



## McQueen

I'd be forever grateful A-3000


----------



## Sephiroth

Hey, indy trolls...help me pick out the DVDs I'm gonna buy at 4/19

Here is what I am interested in (I usually get 8 because of the Buy 3, Get 1 Free):

Undeniable
Rising Above
Final Battle 2007
Proving Ground
Transform
Breakout 
Without Remorse
Eye of the Storm
Sixth Year Anniversary
Double Feature (If released by then)

I will definitely be getting the PPV dvds, since I have all the others. The two major shows, Final Battle and 6YA are a must. I was live at Without Remorse and I usually like to buy all the Chicago shows since I'm a completist when it comes to those, but I'm thinking about skipping it. 

Double Feature, if released by then, is two shows and a total of 14 matches. But reports of both shows were negative.

Anyways, any help narrowing them down to 8 (which shouldn't be hard) or any opinions on what I should definitely get or skip would be appreciated.

If the Orlando shows were released by then, oh man I would be a happy camper


----------



## McQueen

I have yet to get started on any of my ROH 2008 DVD's sephy but I hear the most postive things about Proving Ground, Breakout & EOTS, al of which I have but have not watched yet.

I still need to watch Glory By Honor, Rising Above and Final Battle too. :$


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I'd actually like to upload a lot of the Jrs. stuff I've got here, coz I've got PLENTY, and there doesn't seem to be a lot of great NJ Jrs. stuff online (apart from the obvious place which I will not mention out of respect for the man's bandwidth).

If I get some decent DVD ripping software (preferrably free ) from somewhere then I'd post a shit load of Sasuke dying, Liger being FUCKING GOD, Ohtani being... FUCKING PRINCE... I guess, and Kanemoto being a royal dick that loves to kick puppies and stuff.


----------



## McQueen

No love for El Samurai


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> No love for El Samurai


Actully... no, not as much as the others really. I don't know what it is about him, I've just never been able to get into the guy's work all that much. I mean, he's obviously good and everything, but... I just don't know what it is about him. 

In saying that though, in 1997 he had an AWESOME year, having some great matches with everybody, so in that respect, yes, I do have love for Sammy.


----------



## McQueen

Fair Enough, he is the guy who is always overlooked from the 90's era to me but I can see what your saying as he can be duller than the others at times.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Oh I think he's overlooked as well. Like you said though, I just find him to be a bit dull at times. When he brings the hate though he's the shit.


----------



## Blasko

Any Super Delfin love?


----------



## McQueen

Super Delfliger from the BOSJ '93(?) finals is so fucking epic and makes me laugh so much. Delfin clutch for the win.



Andy3000 said:


> Oh I think he's overlooked as well. Like you said though, I just find him to be a bit dull at times. When he brings the hate though he's the shit.


Damn right.

I kinda wish Tsuyoshi Kikuchi was a part of the NJ jr's scene in the 90's too (since the AJPW Jr. Title is pretty much the most worthless belt to ever exist outside of IWA:MS), that guy could be fantastic when he needed to be. Although I don't know if the prospect of a Kikuchi/Liger match in '93 is worth sacrificing Kobashi/Kikuchi vs. Can-Ams 5/25/92.


----------



## KeepItFresh

ROH Breakout

The Briscoes v.s Matt Cross & Jigsaw-**1/2
Adam Pearce w/ Shane Hagadorn v.s Claudio Castganoli-**1/2
FIP World Heavyweight Champion: Davey Richards v.s Austin Aries v.s Erick Stevens (c)- ***1/4-***1/2
No DQ Tag Match: Hangm3n Three (Brent Albright & B.J. Whitmer) v.s Delirious & El Generico-***1/4
Lacey v.s Daisy Haze- Didn't watch
Age Of The Fall (Jimmy Jacobs & Joey Matthews) v.s No Remorse Corp (Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero)- ***1/2-***3/4
Tyler Black v.s Bryan Danielson-****
Steel Cage, ROH World Title Match: Chris Hero v.s Nigel McGuiness-***3/4

Decent show. Black/Danielson may be a little overrated. Hero/Nigel had a little too much interference and went on a bit too long or it would have gotten a higher rating from me. Also, the common cage match finish doesn't help.


----------



## Spartanlax

Definitely get Eye Of The Storm. Proving Ground I've seen half of (the major matches), and they were all great, so I'd reccomend that too.

Double Feature was decent at best. I'd skip it. Transform is worth getting if the card really interests you, but if not, you could skip that too.


----------



## McQueen

Italianlax have you watched your Terry Funk in Japan tape yet.


----------



## Spartanlax

I haven't made a dent in watching it, been busy/sick all weekend. I started watching Best Of Hansen but fell asleep due to medication.

And McQueen, you still haven't seen Glory By Honor VI: Night 2?! PLEASE DO! My favorite ROH show of all time, bar none.


----------



## Sephiroth

Spartanlax said:


> And McQueen, you still haven't seen *Glory By Honor VI: Night 2*?! PLEASE DO! My favorite ROH show of all time, bar none.


overrated as fuck


----------



## McQueen

I'll get to it soon Lax.

But I got Best of the Funk Brother's in Japan to watch.


----------



## Spartanlax

Sephiroth said:


> overrated as fuck


How so? I'm not saying every match is a OMG MOTYC, but it's such a fun show to watch with a LOT of variety in it. Insane brawls, light-hearted comedy, puro action, spotty tag, slow-building old school-ish match, etc, and all of it was done really well. Oh, plus Danielson/Morishima III.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> I'll get to it soon Lax.
> 
> But I got Best of the Funk Brother's in Japan to watch.


The fuck? I so need that shit.

And yes, Super Delfin was awesome in the '94 Super Juniors Final. And yes I do have love for him as well.

And I have love for Ultimo, Black Tiger, Malenko, and everybody else that was at least decent.

And DICK MUTHERFUCKING TOGO!!!


----------



## Blasko

Dick Togo is one of the greatest jr heels ever. Kanemoto and Black Liger should get a nudge as well. 

I need more Delfin, time to hit up that awesome puro site.


----------



## McQueen

Oh shit you dropped the name Dick Togo! This guy knows his shit, Togo was pretty amazing in M-Pro I enjoyed him more than anyone else in the promotion aside from maybe Delf and Sasuke.

Yeah, Best of Funk's in Japan, got it off the aforemensioned Goldenboytapes. I'll get the match listing.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Sephiroth said:


> Hey, indy trolls...help me pick out the DVDs I'm gonna buy at 4/19
> 
> Here is what I am interested in (I usually get 8 because of the Buy 3, Get 1 Free):
> 
> Undeniable
> Rising Above
> Final Battle 2007
> Proving Ground
> Transform
> Breakout
> Without Remorse
> Eye of the Storm
> Sixth Year Anniversary
> Double Feature (If released by then)
> 
> I will definitely be getting the PPV dvds, since I have all the others. The two major shows, Final Battle and 6YA are a must. I was live at Without Remorse and I usually like to buy all the Chicago shows since I'm a completist when it comes to those, but I'm thinking about skipping it.
> 
> Double Feature, if released by then, is two shows and a total of 14 matches. But reports of both shows were negative.
> 
> Anyways, any help narrowing them down to 8 (which shouldn't be hard) or any opinions on what I should definitely get or skip would be appreciated.
> 
> If the Orlando shows were released by then, oh man I would be a happy camper


Review of Eye of the Storm is in my sig if interested.

As far as which ones to skip...Transform seems to be getting lackluster reviews. Double Feature, while a bargain, probably won't be out by next week. Plus, they seem to be getting weak reviews by the live folk as well.

I'll have reviews on my blog for Proving Ground and 6th Anny in a couple days; picked them up at the Orlando shows. I'd do a write-up for DGC2 & SOH3, but I haven't seen anyone ask for a full review...I guess people already know they are must own. :agree:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

If you're a big Delfin fan, there's an awesome 12 vol. best of Michinoku Pro set at IVP. I got it about 6 months ago and it has all the Delfin one could want (I'm a big Delfin fan myself).

And I'm in agreement with the Togo as one of the best Jr. heels ever statement. I'd actually put him top of the list with Kanemoto coming second. The rest of Kaientai DX were pretty awesome heels too though.

And McQueen, if I don't know Dick Togo, I don't know shit.


----------



## McQueen

Name: Best of The Funk Brothers in Japan
ID#: A-317
Length: Two Hours, Thirty Minutes
Tapes: One
Condition: Very Good to Excellent

1. The Funk Brothers vs. Giant Baba + Jumbo Tsuruta in a 2/3 Falls Match (3/13/75) 
2. The Funk Brothers vs. Abdullah the Butcher + The Sheik (RWTL Finals, 12/15/77) 
3. The Funk Brothers vs. Mil Mascaras + Dos Caras (12/7/79) 
4. The Funk Brothers vs. Abdullah the Butcher + The Sheik (RWTL Finals, 12/13/79) 
5. Terry Funk vs. Dory Funk Jr. (4/30/81) 
6. The Funk Brothers vs. Harley Race + Dick Slater - Lou Thesz as Guest Referee (12/9/82) 
7. The Funk Brothers vs. Bruiser Brody + Stan Hansen (RWTL Finals, 12/13/82) 
8. The Funk Brothers vs. Stan Hansen + Terry Gordy (8/31/83) 
9. The Funk Brothers vs. Stan Hansen + Ted DiBiase (8/29/85) 
$7.00

Sadly only available on VHS, but still pretty choice. I love in the second match (vs. Butcher & The Shiek) the heels go after terry's arm and cut it up really bad with the fork so when Terry finally makes his comeback he does it in one simple move and it gets 10x times the reaction for 20x less work than the flippity floppity shit you see today. That is my friends how you fucking work a pro wrestling match, this is all he did:

Butcher was going at him with the fork and all Terry did was pop him in the jaw with a punch or two, butcher threw the fork up in the air, Terry catches on the way down and pops him in the head with the fork and got a huge reaction, that's it.


----------



## -GP-

I believe a certain beloved Super Mod around here carries a "Best of the Funk Brothers in Japan" 3 disk DVD set (or at least his catalog site said so ages ago when i put it on my ever-expanding shopping list...) 
No match listing though...is it the same?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Holy shit that looks like a freakin' awesome set. I've seen quite a lot of Funk's stuff (Terry that is) from Japan, but it's like 80% singles so this should be ideal. 

VHS is cool since I find myself having to buy a lot of WWF PPVs from 00-01 on video anyway.

I was looking at what to buy from there earlier today, but couldn't decide yet. THIS is definitely getting bought.


----------



## McQueen

If your not Anti-Benoit, I really recommend Best of Benoit in Japan as well.

I have yet to watch Best of Vader in Japan but come on.... it's Vader.

GP, I was not aware of this..... Platt!!!!!!!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Not at all, Benoit's work from Japan is still some of my favourite out there. That and the Liger set I asked you about earlier were 2 that I had down as a lock. 

The Kanemoto set is another one that I'll probably get since I'm such a mark for punk heels that no-sell shit because they're BAD. Not many better than Koji in that respect.


----------



## McQueen

I was thinking about that Kanemoto comp one time but I decided against it because I already had a fairly pricy order.

I hope there is no problem with him shipping stuff to you internationally, then again if I remember right the guy is in Canada so I suppose mine was international shipping too.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

There's certainly no problem for me as far as paying a little extra for shipping, but I never thought about him maybe not shipping to the UK. I hope he does coz if not, I just got all excited for nothing.


----------



## -GP-

If you're going to order from Golden Boy, let me know how things work out Andy, as i won't be making any orders until i get back in the UK anyway


----------



## McQueen

I just got excited when I saw Best of Japan 1989 :$

Don't need to be spending money right now though.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Oh for fuck sake please stop. I just spent £50 on puro DVDs tonight and now you're bringing all this awesomeness to my attention. Ah well, I'd end up just spending it on booze and hookers anyway.

Joke, btw...... I don't drink.

Oh and will do Punk. Should be making an order fairly soon.


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> Oh and will do Punk. Should be making an order fairly soon.


Cheers


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> If your not Anti-Benoit, I really recommend Best of Benoit in Japan as well.
> 
> I have yet to watch Best of Vader in Japan but come on.... it's Vader.
> 
> GP, I was not aware of this..... Platt!!!!!!!


Where did you aquire this Best Of Vader. I may need to own this ASAP.


----------



## McQueen

Hailsabin said:


> Where did you aquire this Best Of Vader. I may need to own this ASAP.


http://www.goldenboytapes.com/tapea-329.html

And you do realize most of the shit I give you about CHIKARA is me messing around right.


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> http://www.goldenboytapes.com/tapea-329.html
> 
> And you do realize most of the shit I give you about CHIKARA is me messing around right.


Well let me just say it was pretty damn convincing:$

Thx, Vader pwns.

Now I need cash for KOT and this DVD. Also Super J Cup 94? The one where Benoit won, I still don't have it yet.


----------



## McQueen

Every wrestling fan should have J-Cup '94. Srsly.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm just glad I got Benoit vs Sasuke on DVD already. ***** IMO.


----------



## McQueen

Liger vs. Sasuke - ***** too, even with the gigantic botch in the finish.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Hailsabin, Liger/Sasuke is just as good. Plus, it's just an awesome show overall. 

Speaking of which, I'm watching the J Cup Liger/Sasuke match right now and then the 7/8/94 one again to see which is better.


----------



## Obfuscation

LIGER VS SASUKE!~

Yeah, I *NEED* that show.


----------



## McQueen

Hailsabin, never spend money on CHIKARA again when you have this available.

http://www.goldenboytapes.com/tapee-010.html - Liger

http://www.goldenboytapes.com/tapea-329.html - Vader

http://www.goldenboytapes.com/tapeb-147.html - Benoit

http://www.goldenboytapes.com/tapeb-032.html - J Cup

Srsly.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Jesus Chris, McQueen, are you GoldenBoy? LOL you must have convinced about 5 people tonight to empty their bank accounts on The Funks, Vader and Jr. Heavyweights.

If you're not him, you should seriously consider seeking out some kind of commission.


----------



## McQueen

Nope lol, he's just got some really good shit on his site worth having. I just saw he has the '93 G-1 Climax... the Hiroshi Hase mark inside me wants it now too.


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> Hailsabin, never spend money on CHIKARA again when you have this available.
> 
> http://www.goldenboytapes.com/tapee-010.html - Liger
> 
> http://www.goldenboytapes.com/tapea-329.html - Vader
> 
> http://www.goldenboytapes.com/tapeb-147.html - Benoit
> 
> http://www.goldenboytapes.com/tapeb-032.html - J Cup
> 
> Srsly.


I don't know if I can promise you that I can just wait untill I have enough for all of them. All I really am dying for from Chikara atm is KOT, which comes out to 60 bucks. The rest I get I can spend on all the japanese wrestling I please. But then again I do want some new ROH and PWG Oh god way too much wrestling I want.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Hase was the MAN in that tourney. His match with Hashimoto was fucking great.


----------



## McQueen

Oh yeah it was, the IWGP Title match Hase/Hash had in '94 was excellent as well but I think I like the G-1 match just a tad more. I have the Semi Final with Hase/Chono on my PC as well.

Hase, best midcarder ever.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

It's a shame the dude only got like one IWGP title shot. He was freakin' awesome. 

And yeah, the '94 match with Hashimoto ruled shit as well (which, I think, was that only title shot).


----------



## Obfuscation

How was Unscripted III? I think the show just looks like tons of fun. Want to know if it is worth 20 bucks.


----------



## McQueen

I didn't buy it Hailsabin but I heard overall nothing special. Ironically I could have went to that show since I was in Chicago but decided not to due to freezing rain, and a lot of wrestlers missed the show because of it.

According to the man it was Hase's only shot, foolish booking move but I guess since he entered Politics in '95 and made wrestling his side project it makes sense.

Have you seen Hase's matches with Akiyama and Kawada in All Japan in '98?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Haven't seen his matches with Akiyama or Kawada, no. I didn't even know he wrestled Kawada in '98, coz if I did I'd have tried to get a hold of that a long time ago. I saw his match with Kobashi from late 97 though and really enjoyed that. I wouldn't consider it MOTY or anything, but even wrestling part-time, the guy could hang with the Chop-meister.


----------



## Obfuscation

If I hear it was a very fun show, I might just get it. I'm not to picky with my wrestling. If I can find it entertaining, while nothing was hands down great, it works for me. Kinda like No Mercy 03...

Briscoes in the main event do make me think twice about how good that main event could be.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Danielson/Jimmy Jacobs from Unscripted was a good match, though. ***3/4

Too bad I don't remember anything else.


----------



## Obfuscation

That match was about half the reason I pondered about owning it. Looking to get some new ROH shows, starting to get back into ROH like I was.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I should actually make an ROH purchase for some of their '08 shows soon before I fall too far behind. 6AS and Rising Above are the 2 I've settled on, but nothing else really sticks in my memory after I read a review. I might just wait for the Orlando shows to come out and make on order then.


----------



## Obfuscation

I have 6 Year and Eye On The Storm already on my list. I was thinking of a couple of others I may want. Pearce vs Delirious in a Dog Collar match may make me buy the show that was on.

Or I could get 2 ROH shows and get some FIP shows. Still don't have any but I really want some. Cage Of Pain II isn't out I believe, but the show with Stevens/Strong is? Anyone know what is up with that?


----------



## McQueen

Andy3000 said:


> Haven't seen his matches with Akiyama or Kawada, no. I didn't even know he wrestled Kawada in '98, coz if I did I'd have tried to get a hold of that a long time ago. I saw his match with Kobashi from late 97 though and really enjoyed that. I wouldn't consider it MOTY or anything, but even wrestling part-time, the guy could hang with the Chop-meister.


'The site' has it. Kawada makes Hase's Uranage look like death, and it's fuckin Kawada & Hase so how can it not be good.

Stan Hansen better than Hulk Hogan's legacy, he did it first and better.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzGSbMIxAz8&feature=related


----------



## Obfuscation

That made Hogan's look WEAK. Hansen looked like he did it with ease.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> That made Hogan's look WEAK. Hansen looked like he did it with ease.


Of course he did it with ease, he's STAN FUCKING HANSEN lol.


----------



## Blasko

Being fair, Hansen was a fucking BRUTE.


----------



## Obfuscation

Dylan, you get Unscripted III?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Awesome. Stan Hansen>Hulk Hogan. And the Hase/Kawada match will be grabbed ASAP.

Just got done watching both Sasuke/Liger matches again. Awesome couple of matches:

Their J Cup match is incredible as anyone that's seen it will know. Sasuke comes in a huge underdog and pushes Liger to the limit, upsetting the king in the process. Liger's improvisation to Sasuke's botch is beyond great too. A conspiricist may even say it was so good it had to be planned... Anyway, I'm not sure what keeps me from giving this *****, but it's sure as hell not much. Juuuuust under it for my money at ****3/4.

7/8/94 rematch - This. Fucking. Rules. Both guys tell their story to perfection here: See, in the J Cup, Liger didn't know what to expect from Sasuke, and it ultimately cost him. This time though, he knows what he's in for. So what does Sasuke do? Jumps on him right from the bell with dropkicks and planchas and even owning Liger on the mat for the first five minutes. 

Sasuke loses concentration for just a second though, so Liger shoteis the shit out of the insane one's chin and pretty much says "OK, that's enough of you're shit. You WILL be my bitch!". But Sasuke hops right back to it and grounds Liger some more, targeting his arm. When Liger tries to take a breather or mount some offence of his own, Sasuke nails him with a moonsault or a plancha or some kind of dive that may leave Sasuke himself with a broken skull. Again. 

At this point Sasuke decides "OK, I'm getting further here by jumping on the guy rather than trying to cross armbreaker him. Let's do that some more." So he does. And Liger being as amazing as he is, sells the arm not too much, not too little, but just right like only GoldiLiger can. 

Sasuke's stratagey just took a turn for the worse though becuse Liger knows all about flippety insane Sasuke and he knows how to counter that now. At least when Sasuke took it to mat, only deviating from this stratagy to hit a couple high impact moves, Liger was in real trouble. Now Sasuke goes for too much and... BANG. Liger's gonna kill you.

There's no way Liger's losing to Sasuke again so he proceeds to beat the living shit out of him to score the win. But Sasuke still won't stay down. It's like the J Cup all over again. Liger even aaaalmost falls for the same trick he aaaalmost fell for 3 months earlier (counter pin to the top rope hurricanrana). At this point, Liger's pretty much like "Fuck this, I'm just gonna drop you on you're fucking head. I'm Jushin Thunder Liger dammit!" So he does with a fisherman buster. But Sasuke STILL kicks out. Liger's pretty much in shock here, giving Sasuke enough time to roll him up for a near fall. Big mistake, son! 

At this very moment, if Jushin Liger could speak English, I would hear him say "Ya son of a bitch, I'm gonna BREAK you're fuckin' head this time. You won't stay down after one fisherman buster? How 'bout one from the top rope?" So he proceeds to kill Sasuke with that very move. He killed him. Dead. "Thought that would show you. Bitch." God bless Jushin Thunder Liger.

I'm going to try and upload this because everyone that's seen the J Cup match should see this greatness. Hell, everyone should see this. Period. 

I love the J Cup match. It's one of the best Jr. matches ever. But I like this even more. Everything a 'payback' match should be. *****


----------



## McQueen

That was easily the greatest match review i've ever read. :lmao



> At this point, Liger's pretty much like "Fuck this, I'm just gonna drop you on you're fucking head. I'm Jushin Thunder Liger dammit!"


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I swear to God he did such a great job of making me believe he actually despised Sasuke. How a guy with a mask and full body suit can portray such emotion from saying nothing is amazing.

And thank you lol.


----------



## McQueen

Sasuke reportedly is one of the biggest assholes to ever be in the wrestling business and since they probably didn't know each other to well at that point, maybe they did hate each other. And yes, please upload that match.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> Dylan, you get Unscripted III?


...No why would I? lol


----------



## bstaple12

Wow, awesome review of that match. I need to see it.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Actually, on the Benoit DVD, during the alternate commentary for the Sasuke match, Tazz is constantly talking about how he hated Sasuke and how he was basically a prick. I just thought that was Tazz being Tazz though.


----------



## McQueen

I've heard Lance Storm say something about it, when asked about his thoughts on Sasuke Jushin Liger copped out his answer when he did a straight shootin' for ROH, and i've seen a few other reports of people saying stuff like that.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Cool, I never knew any of that. I wonder if the extensive skull fractures he sustained as his career progressed made him even worse. Although any normal man would have barely been able to speak after the amount of head trauma the 'insane one' suffered. I've decided I'm calling him the 'Insane One' now. Just because.


----------



## McQueen

Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs Great Sasuke please.

Who has the hardest skull in all of wrestling?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Hah, I swear I was just wondering if anybody in wrestling had a harder skull than Sasuke. 

Did they ever actually have a match together?


----------



## McQueen

No, i'm about 99.9% postive they have not.

Gotta remember Baba had his 'isolationist' policy going in All Japan in the 90's and Sasuke was pretty much retired by the point that was over, and Sasuke wasn't around when Kikuchi was part of the NOAH/NJPW jrs. fued.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Thought as much. I'd liked to have seen that happen. Ah well.

Speaking of the NOAH/NJ jrs. feud; the comp. for that is amazing. The heat for that feud was crazy almost every damn match.


----------



## McQueen

I enjoyed that fued immensely. Especially Kanemaru/Kikushi vs. Liger/Inoue (and I normally can't stand Wataru Inoue) and Liger/Hashi for the GHC Jr. Title.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I actually loved all the tags involving Liger. I thought it was the best Liger had been performing for a couple years at least.

Well damn, it's 3.30am over here and my pain meds are finally starting to kick in. I should probably stop with the energy drink and go to bed lol. 

I'll be back tomorrow with a review of Kanemoto/Sabu from 1995 on my neverending Jr. heavyweight quest. I'm not expecting nearly the same amount of death as the Sasuke/Liger match, but I'm willing to bet Koji almost kills Sabu at least once.

Peace.


----------



## McQueen

Cya Andy


----------



## Burning Sword

After reading Andy's review, he got me watching their J-Cup match.


----------



## bstaple12

Damn, Andy and Mcqueen basically convinced me to make a big order from goldenboy.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hey guys, I wanted to get into Puro wrestling from NOAH and other Japan promotions. I know IVPVideos sells a lot of Best of's that are cheap and I was wondering what I should get? Thanks


----------



## McQueen

GenNext get J Cup '94 if you don't already have it. You should check out NJPW vs. The World V.5 & V.6 too. NJPW vs. NOAH Juniors fued, good stuff.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ I'll check those out, thanks man.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Eye Of The Storm

First Round Match: Rocky Romero v.s Bryan Danielson-***1/4
First Round Match: Kevin Steen v.s Delirious-**3/4-***
First Round Match: El Generico v.s Austin Aries-***1/2
First Round Match: Go Shiozaki v.s Necro Butcher-***
Second Round Match: Bryan Danielson v.s Kevin Steen-***1/4-***1/2
Second Round Match: El Generico v.s Go Shiozaki-***3/4
Four Corner Survival: Mitch Franklin v.s Pelle Primeau v.s Human Tornado v.s Jason Blade-**1/2
Age Of The Fall (Jimmy Jacobs & Zach Gowan) v.s Vulture Squad (Jigsaw & Ruckus)-**3/4
Final Round Match: Kevin Steen v.s Go Shiozaki-***3/4-****


----------



## peep4life

Where is the best place to order best of Kobashi, Misawa and other Japanese greats, preferably comps, I think its time to go back to the nineties.


----------



## KeepItFresh

peep4life said:


> Where is the best place to order best of Kobashi, Misawa and other Japanese greats, preferably comps, I think its time to go back to the nineties.


Try IVPvideos.com.

Great selection of the wrestlers you mentioned and many others and it's extremely cheap.


----------



## bstaple12

Just watched Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Tenryu from June 6,1989. ***** Awesome match. Jumbo just could not put Tenyru away and Tenryu ended up gaining the victory with two powerbombs.


----------



## peep4life

KeepItFresh said:


> Try IVPvideos.com.
> 
> Great selection of the wrestlers you mentioned and many others and it's extremely cheap.


thanks
On another note, just finished watching night 1 of PWG ASW 6 and its awesome. Not only does it have the best opener in PWG history in Ki/Dragon (****1/2) but it is entertaining throughout. And the kicker, Eddie Kingston on commentary for a few of the matches.


----------



## McQueen

I might as well pimp Goldenboytapes for the 8th time today.

Best of Japan 90's, quite the investment but if you like Puro it's 100% worth it.



bstaple12 said:


> Just watched Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Tenryu from June 6,1989. ***** Awesome match. Jumbo just could not put Tenyru away and Tenryu ended up gaining the victory with two powerbombs.


One of the greatest matches ever.


----------



## peep4life

Looking at IVP for the first time and I think my head might explode with all the options. Buying J.cup 94 and best of Kobashi vol 1. Anyone else have suggestions.


----------



## McQueen

yeah Peep4life what/who exactly are you looking for though?

I think i've watched enough Puro to help. :$


----------



## peep4life

McQueen said:


> yeah Peep4life what/who exactly are you looking for though?
> 
> I think i've watched enough Puro to help. :$


Misawa, Kobashi, Liger, I'd like to start with the obvious, but I'd just buy the best of what you think. I like light weights, but I also love good heavy weight stuff. I don't discriminate, good wrestling is good wrestling.
So far I added the NJPW vs the World V.5, V.6 and the jcup 94 (I already have 95) and the best of Kobashi VOl 1.


----------



## McQueen

I'm gonna go take a look then, gimme a minute please.


----------



## peep4life

McQueen said:


> I'm gonna go take a look then, gimme a minute please.


No rush, its all good.
Ordered the Jcup and best of NJPW vs the world

If I like I'll keep looking through here to find more, thanks Mcqueen, your the man.


----------



## McQueen

Ok in addition to NJPW vs. World 5 & 6, J Cup '94, and Kobashi v.1

Some other things worth mensioning:

Best of Kobashi GHC Complete V.1

J-Crown '96 (under NJPW '96)

Best of the Holy Demon Army V.5 (IMO best match ever is on here)

NOAH 7/10/2004 'Departure 2004' or NOAH 7/15/05 'Destiny'

Best of Great Muta V.2 (Great Muta) or Best of Muta TCC (Shining Wizard Mutoh) if you like Muta that is (and who doesn't?)

Best of Misawa vs. Kawada (but keep in mind matches are clipped except the last match )

(If you want to take a chance on Joshi which is Women's wrestling)

AJW Dream Rush or AJW Dreamslam II

Strangely enough I found this in the Joshi section, whats wrong with this picture.

Best of Misawa vs. Taue V.04
[5338] 

Video Quality: EX
Run Time: 1:30
Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Akira Taue (GHC Title - 5/18/01)
Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Akira Taue (NOAH - 8/1/04) 
Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Akira Taue (GHC Title - 7/15/07) 

:lmao


----------



## peep4life

McQueen said:


> Ok in addition to NJPW vs. World 5 & 6, J Cup '94, and Kobashi v.1
> 
> Some other things worth mensioning:
> 
> Best of Kobashi GHC Complete V.1
> 
> J-Crown '96 (under NJPW '96)
> 
> Best of the Holy Demon Army V.5 (IMO best match ever is on here)
> 
> NOAH 7/10/2004 'Departure 2004' or NOAH 7/15/05 'Destiny'
> 
> Best of Great Muta V.2 (Great Muta) or Best of Muta TCC (Shining Wizard Mutoh) if you like Muta that is (and who doesn't?)
> 
> Best of Misawa vs. Kawada (but keep in mind matches are clipped except the last match )
> 
> (If you want to take a chance on Joshi which is Women's wrestling)
> 
> AJW Dream Rush or AJW Dreamslam II
> 
> Strangely enough I found this in the Joshi section, whats wrong with this picture.
> 
> Best of Misawa vs. Taue V.04
> [5338]
> 
> Video Quality: EX
> Run Time: 1:30
> Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Akira Taue (GHC Title - 5/18/01)
> Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Akira Taue (NOAH - 8/1/04)
> Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Akira Taue (GHC Title - 7/15/07)
> 
> :lmao


Thanks a bunch man, already made my order, but it looks like you gave me enough stuff to make another order in a few weeks. 
I love having more wrestling dvds to watch then time in the day.


----------



## -Destiny-

Ordering ONE ROH dvd tomorrow and I have narrowed it down to 'Rising Above' or '6th Anniversary Show'...

Which one should I get?


----------



## Platt

GP_Punk said:


> I believe a certain beloved Super Mod around here carries a "Best of the Funk Brothers in Japan" 3 disk DVD set (or at least his catalog site said so ages ago when i put it on my ever-expanding shopping list...)
> No match listing though...is it the same?



This is the match listing for the one i have

Disc 1
1. Terry & Dory Funk Jr. vs. Shohei "Giant" Baba & Jumbo Tsuruta- Real World Tag League Tournament Match (12/14/77)
2. Dory Funk Jr. vs. Jack Brisco - NWA World Title Match (01/27/74)
3. Terry Funk vs. Stan Hansen (09/11/82)

Disc 2
1. Terry & Dory Funk Jr. vs. Abdullah the Butcher & The Sheik- Real World Tag League Tournament Match (12/15/77)
2. Dory Funk Jr. vs. Terry Funk - NWA World Title Match (04/30/81)
3. Terry & Dory Funk Jr. & Tiger Mask vs. Billy Robinson & Terry Gordy & Chavo Guerrero Sr. (10/21/85)
4. Terry & Dory Funk Jr. vs. Ricky Steamboat & Jay Youngblood (12/02/82)

Disc 3
1. Terry & Dory Funk Jr. vs. Nick Bockwinkel & Blackjack Lanza (09/21/78)
2. Terry Funk vs. Bruiser Brody - International Title Match (04/21/82)
3. Terry & Dory Funk Jr. vs. Bruiser Brody & Jimmy Snuka (04/22/82)
4. Terry Funk vs. Abdullah the Butcher (07/18/79)
5. Terry & Dory Funk Jr. vs. The Road Warriors (10/19/85)


----------



## McQueen

Platt you sumbitch, why didn't you tell me!!!!!

I demand you provide me with such DVD's for free as an apology!


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> Platt you sumbitch, why didn't you tell me!!!!!
> 
> I demand you provide me with such DVD's for free as an apology!


You never asked :side:


----------



## McQueen

You should know by now my love for the Funker matches your own love for CM Punk, Mickie James or collecting DVD's!

This is a warning: I shall be purchasing that from you very soon!


----------



## -GP-

I'll be checking out those joshi suggestions at some point McQueen. Watched some stuff, mostly Aja Kong and some Satomura things though, want to expand on it.

Platt, you'll be hearing from me in a few days...


----------



## Platt

I've also got a 2 disc comp covering the Funk/Flair feud in 89 but i don't have a matchlisting for that.


----------



## McQueen

Damn you platt! More Funk, more money!

GP Punk, the main event of those two Joshi shows are each worth the price alone. IPV doesn't have Dreamslam I but that's worth picking up too.


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> Damn you platt! More Funk, more money!
> 
> GP Punk, the main event of those two Joshi shows are each worth the price alone. IPV doesn't have Dreamslam I but that's worth picking up too.


I have it


----------



## McQueen

Bet you haven't watched it though Platt


----------



## Platt

Watched one of them forget if it was 1 or 2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Platt, that Best of the Funks in Japan set looks awesome. I was intending on buying one of the RAW sets from you like, this week, but I may just order a shit load of puro instead.

And after watching the Flair/Funk "I Quit" yesterday, that Flair/Funk set is another one I'll probably pick up. 

I spend too fucking much on wrestling.


----------



## Spartanlax

THAT FUNK IN JAPAN SET LOOKS AMAZING PLATT OMG!!!!!


----------



## Sephiroth

Has Flair done any tours in Japan? If so, recommend any matches?


----------



## KYSeahawks

Does anyone have an idea when the big 10 sale for ROH is coming around again when was the last one b/c I want some new ROH but am broke.


----------



## -Mystery-

They'll likely have one this coming week. They usually always have one the first or second weekend of each month.

Also, Sephiroth, Flair had a badass match with Steamboat over in Japan during the 80s. You can probably find it on YouTube.


----------



## Blasko

Flair took on Jumbo and I am sure he toured Japan once during one of his NWA title runs.


----------



## Sephiroth

So I take it by the responses, I shouldn't get my hopes up that there is a legendary Flair run in early 90's AJPW.

I'm gonna try and track down that Jumbo match


----------



## KingCrash

Sephiroth said:


> Has Flair done any tours in Japan? If so, recommend any matches?


I seem to remember an VHS or DVD of Flair when he wrestled in Japan around 95 or 96 and I think he fought Masahiro Chono and Mutoh on it, though I don't know if that's what you were looking for.


----------



## antoniomare007

Sephiroth said:


> So I take it by the responses, I shouldn't get my hopes up that there is a legendary Flair run in early 90's AJPW.
> 
> I'm gonna try and track down that Jumbo match


check your PM....

Flair had matches in AJPW in the '80s, not the 90's


----------



## watts63

*ZERO1-MAX Miracle Rocket ~2ND IMPACT~*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Masato Tanaka (c) vs. Manabu Nakanishi ***-***1/4

*NWA Intercontineal Heavyweight & Lightweight Tag Team Championship*
Minoru Fujita & Takuya Sugawara (c) vs. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley (c) ***-***1/4 (MOVEZ~!)

*WWA Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
THE*ZEST (c) vs. NOIZ *1/2

Ikuto Hidaka vs. Koji Kanemoto ***

Jushin Liger & Riki Choshu vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa & Takao Omori **-**1/4

Daisuke Sekimoto & Yoshihito Sasaki vs. Togi Makabe & Toru Yano ***3/4-****

Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kohei Sato *1/4

Ryouji Sai, Osamu Namiguchi & Munenori Sawa vs. Yujiro, Tetsuya Naito & Mitsuhide Hirasawa **3/4​


----------



## sim0n_says

Just been looking through IVP for the first time and defiantly thinking of making an order. At the moment I was considering:

- Best of Kobashi vs Misawa V.2

- Best of Kobashi vs Misawa V.4

- Best of KENTA & Marufuji V.1

Still want to order two or three more though. Any help on what else I should get?


----------



## McQueen

KingCrash said:


> I seem to remember an VHS or DVD of Flair when he wrestled in Japan around 95 or 96 and I think he fought Masahiro Chono and Mutoh on it, though I don't know if that's what you were looking for.


That was part of the G-1 Climax '95. Flair did alright.

Flair also has quite a few matches in All Japan as mensioned, when AJPW was a part of the NWA.


----------



## Sephiroth

watts63 said:


> *NWA Intercontineal Heavyweight & Lightweight Tag Team Championship*
> Minoru Fujita & Takuya Sugawara (c) vs. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley (c) ***-***1/4 (MOVEZ~!)
> ​


so this was titles vs. titles? who won?


----------



## watts63

Sephiroth said:


> so this was titles vs. titles? who won?


Yeah it was titles vs. titles & Fujita & Sugawara won. I wished they remember that it was a *normal* tag team match.


----------



## Kapone89

I live in Norway, do you think that is possible to buy from ivpvideos or goldenboytapes and have the tapes shipped to norway?


----------



## McQueen

They probably do, you could always email them and ask.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Watched some more greatness in my New Japan Jr. Heavyweight quest today:

*4/1/95 IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title Match - Wild Pegasus v Koji Kanemoto*

This one was joined in progress, so FUCK, coz I wanted the whole damn thing! What was shown was great though with both guys pretty much going into "I'll kill you with this move!" "No, I'll kill you with THIS move!" mode, making for a damn near excellent last 6 or 7 minutes. Kanemoto eventually wins with a top-rope hurricanrana (although it isn't exactly a standard version of the move), winning the title in the process. About ******, though I'd really like to see this whole match since the last part of it seemed awesome.

*5/3/95 IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title Match - Koji Kanemoto v Sabu*

It's been pretty much established at this point that Sabu's fucking crazy, and this match does nothing to change anyone's mind. The nutcase that is Sabu botches a couple of moves in this (pretty big moves), showing that he's far below Kanemoto's level to some... while showing that he's... at least trying, to others. He's not terrible here, but the overall theme seems to be Sabu damn near killing himself (jumping onto tables, landing on his freakin' head) while Kanemoto just does what he does best - be a pure dick. The match isn't bad because of it, and while Sabu's... slopyness may not be all that much of a factor, this isn't all that great either. Kanemoto wins after a moonsault and all is right with the world (wait, it just sounded like I hate Sabu! Ah well). ****3/4*


----------



## watts63

Does Roderick Strong Like Big Bitches? Human Tornado Ask The Hard Questions
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6btKV0gVt-A

Satoshi Kojima vs. Toshiaki Kawada 4/6/08...decent match but a fucking sick ass lariat by Kojima in the end.


----------



## McQueen

watts63 said:


> Satoshi Kojima vs. Toshiaki Kawada 4/6/08...decent match but a fucking sick ass lariat by Kojima in the end.


A Hansen calibur lariat-o?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I NEED to see the Tanahashi/Kawada draw from yesterday. Those 2 going 30 minutes could be great.


----------



## vivalabrave

PWG THE REASON FOR THE SEASON
Bosh/Disco Machine/Mercury/Talwar vs. Quicksilver/Scorpio Sky/Los Rojos Locos --- ***
Brad Bradley vs. Puma --- *3/4
Rocky Romero vs. AJ Styles --- ***1/2
Babi Slymm vs. Colt Cabana vs. Excalibur (#1 Contender Elimination Match) --- **
Scott Lost vs. Joey Ryan --- ***3/4
Super Dragon vs. CM Punk --- ****
Daniels/Danielson vs. Reyes/Samoa Joe --- ***3/4
Adam Pearce vs. Frankie Kazarian (PWG Title Loser leaves PWG Cage Match) --- ***1/4


----------



## JD13

Just picked up KOT 08 nights 1-3 and PWGs ASW6, Pearl Habra and The High Cost of Doing Business.

EDIT: McQueen, your Liger sig is awesome.


----------



## Burning Sword

Andy3000 said:


> I NEED to see the Tanahashi/Kawada draw from yesterday. Those 2 going 30 minutes could be great.


You and Me both. I saw some photos from the match it just screams awesomeness. 

Kea vs. Tanahashi from 4/6 was pretty awesome and the crowd heat was great.


----------



## Sephiroth

vivalabrave said:


> Super Dragon vs. CM Punk --- ****


please tell me Dragon no sold a curb stomp from Punk and then proceeded to beat the living shit out of him followed by a million curb stomps


----------



## watts63

Sephiroth said:


> please tell me Dragon no sold a curb stomp from Punk and then proceeded to beat the living shit out of him followed by a million curb stomps


No, actually Punk fucked up the Curb Stomp & then Dragon proceeded to beat the living shit out of him followed by a sick curb stomp.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> No, actually *Punk fucked up *the Curb Stomp & Dragon proceeded to beat the living shit out of him followed by a sick curb stomps.


PUNK NEVER FUCKS UP!


----------



## Blasko

Punk dumped Daffney Unger. 

That's an epic fuck up.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Burning Sword said:


> You and Me both. I saw some photos from the match it just screams awesomeness.
> 
> Kea vs. Tanahashi from 4/6 was pretty awesome and the crowd heat was great.


I'll actually take everything involving Tanahashi in this year's CC, easy.

I haven't seen any pics from the Kawada match, but I did hear the Kea match was pretty damn good.


----------



## Sephiroth

Just posted these in the Other Media Section. Hope you guys enjoy them. Sorry, no finals or Tanahashi matches. As soon as Kawada vs. Tanahashi is posted, I'll try to get it on here as fast as I can.

Champion Carnival '08 Joe Doering vs Minoru Suzuki 

Champion Carnival '08 Satoshi Kojima vs Toshiaki Kawada 

Champion Carnival '08 Keiji Muto vs Taiyo Kea

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-media/402585-3-big-matches-ajpw-champions-carnival.html


----------



## bstaple12

I'm trying to round up an order to IVP. Can anyone give me a quick reccomendation on one of the best of Michinoku Pro volumes?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

All 12 are really good, but the 3 best are vols. 6, 7 and 8. They pretty much cover all of 1996 and it's AWESOME. I really don't know which one I'd choose out of the 3 though, pretty much just what matches you prefer from each one. 

You really can't go wrong with any of the 12 vols. though (although 6-12 are especially fantastic).

Sephiroph = the man. Thanks for those, Doering/Suzuki should be interesting.


----------



## bstaple12

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Burning Sword

Sephiroth said:


> Just posted these in the Other Media Section. Hope you guys enjoy them. Sorry, no finals or Tanahashi matches. As soon as Kawada vs. Tanahashi is posted, I'll try to get it on here as fast as I can.
> 
> Champion Carnival '08 Joe Doering vs Minoru Suzuki
> 
> Champion Carnival '08 Satoshi Kojima vs Toshiaki Kawada
> 
> Champion Carnival '08 Keiji Muto vs Taiyo Kea
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-media/402585-3-big-matches-ajpw-champions-carnival.html


Got 'em and all three were some decent matches. I'm actually putting this year's CC on a disc. Currently I'm watching Sasaki vs. Suwama and it has been good so far.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Sasaki v Suwama was another match I was looking forward to this year. I have no real idea why that match stood out to me a little, but it did anyway.

And I don't know how you guys get them so quick, but all the uploads are much apreciated.


----------



## vivalabrave

TRANSFORM
YYR vs. Quackenbush/Delirious/Generico --- **1/2
Hero/Del Rey vs. Osiris/Thatcher (ROH Intergender Tag Titles) --- *3/4
Roderick Strong vs. Jigsaw --- **1/4
Jack Evans vs. Jimmy Jacobs --- **1/4
Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli --- ***1/4
Whitmer/Hagadorn vs. Fish/Edwards --- *1/2
Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen --- ***1/4
Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson (FIP World Title) --- ***1/2
The Briscoes vs. Black/Necro (Street Fight) --- ***1/2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Just watched Tanahashi v Kea from the Champions Carnival. That was some awesome shit. It may be my favourite puro match from this year, just ahead of Shingo/Hulk v Doi/Yoshino. The backdrop on Tanahashi was fuckin' SICK. Definitely one of the nastiest ones I've seen in a while. For rating, I'll go ****.


----------



## Platt

New sale



> THE BIG 10 SALE
> 
> Over 110 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale, General Admission tickets to live events next weekend in Detroit & Chicago for only $10 each, plus save 10% off your next order. Read below for details.
> 
> You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:
> 
> -The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
> -Road to the Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will battle for the ROH Title)
> -Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
> -Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
> -All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)
> 
> -One Year Anniversary 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles with the winner get a shot at the ROH Title, Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven, Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. The Amazing Red & AJ Styles ROH Tag Team Title Match)
> -Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
> -Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
> -Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
> -Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)
> 
> -ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
> -World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
> -Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide, Austin Aries vs. Low Ki)
> -Final Battle 2004 12/26/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)
> 
> -It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
> -Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
> -Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
> -Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
> -Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
> -Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
> -Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05 (Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana Pure Title Match; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
> -The Homecoming 7/23/05 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave Street Fight)
> -Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Punk: The Final Chapter 8/13/05 (CM Punk's ROH farewell vs. Colt Cabana; Matt Hardy vs. Roderick Strong; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki & Homicide)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
> -Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
> -Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
> -This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave & Abyss; Daniels vs. Joe vs. Cabana vs. Homicide)
> 
> -Hell Freezes Over 1/14/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. BJ Whitmer, AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal)
> -Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Aries & Strong vs. Danielson & Lethal for the ROH Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki; Trios Tournament 2006)
> -Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
> -Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
> -Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
> -Best in the World 3/25/06 (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans; Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley)
> -Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
> -How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
> -Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
> -Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
> -Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
> -Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
> -Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
> -Unified 8/12/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title Unification Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe for the World Tag Team Titles; Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki)
> -Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
> -Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title 2/3 Falls Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match; Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
> -Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
> -Glory By Honor V Night 1 9/15/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Samoa Joe vs. Roderick Strong; Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards; Christopher Daniels vs. Nigel McGuinness)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
> -Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
> -Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06- (KENTA & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe, Homicide, & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino)
> -The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
> -Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
> -Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
> -Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)
> 
> -Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
> -Fifth Year Festival: Philly 2/17/07 (Homicide vs. Takeshi Morishima ROH World Title Match; Briscoes vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen; Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Jack Evans & Shingo Tag Title Match)
> -Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
> -Fifth Year Festival: Chicago 2/24/07 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs Windy City Death Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. The Briscoes Tag Title Match; Austin Aries & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards
> -Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool 3/3/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Shingo & Naruki Doi Tag Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. PAC FIP Title Match; Homicide vs. Davey Richards)
> -Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe's final ROH match vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor; Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe; Naruki Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
> -Supercard of Honor II 3/31/07 (CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Shingo vs. Dragon Kid, Ryo Saito & Masaaki Mochizuki; Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries FIP Heavyweight Title Match; BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Cage Match; Jack Evans & Naruki Doi vs. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards)
> -Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
> -The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
> 
> -Best of Homicide- MVP 2003
> -Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Straightedge
> -Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
> -Best of AJ Styles- Evolution of a Phenom
> -Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
> -Best of Generation Next- Our Time Is Now
> -Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
> -Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
> -Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
> -Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite
> -Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
> -Bloodlust Vol. 1- ROH’s Bloodiest Matches
> -Best of The Briscoe Brothers- Tag Team Excellence
> -Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
> -Do or Die II & III
> -Do or Die IV
> 
> -Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe & CM Punk
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
> -Straight Shootin' with Konnan
> -Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino
> -Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm
> -Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
> -Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
> -Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
> -Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
> -Secrets of the Ring with Dusty Rhodes
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
> -Straight Shootin' with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
> -Straight Shootin' with 2 Cold Scorpio
> -Straight Shootin' with Kamala
> -Straight Shootin' with Christopher Daniels
> -Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe
> -Straight Shootin' with Steve Corino
> 
> General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:
> 
> -Detroit, MI 4/18/08
> -Chicago Ridge, IL 4/19/08
> 
> Sale prices on tickets are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders placed on the website through Thursday, April 17th at 9am EST and are not valid on any previously placed orders.
> 
> SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!
> 
> This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 4/17 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> 
> NEW RELEASE
> 
> The following DVD is now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> TNA Against All Odds 2008 DVD
> 
> 1. TNA Tag Title Match: AJ Styles & Tomko vs. BJ James & Bob Armstrong
> 2. Traci Brooks vs. Peyton Banks
> 3. Scott Steiner vs. Petey Williams
> 4. Eric Young vs. James Storm
> 5. TNA Knockouts Title: Awesome Kong vs. ODB
> 6. Barbed Wire Match: Abyss vs. Judas Mesias
> 7. Robert Roode vs. Booker T
> 8. Street Fight: Team 3D & Johnny Devine vs. The Motor City Machine Guns & Jay Lethal
> 9. TNA Title Match: Kurt Angle vs. Christian Cage with Samoa Joe as the ringside enforcer


----------



## Obfuscation

vivalabrave said:


> PWG THE REASON FOR THE SEASON
> Bosh/Disco Machine/Mercury/Talwar vs. Quicksilver/Scorpio Sky/Los Rojos Locos --- ***
> Brad Bradley vs. Puma --- *3/4
> Rocky Romero vs. AJ Styles --- ***1/2
> Babi Slymm vs. Colt Cabana vs. Excalibur (#1 Contender Elimination Match) --- **
> Scott Lost vs. Joey Ryan --- ***3/4
> Super Dragon vs. CM Punk --- ****
> Daniels/Danielson vs. Reyes/Samoa Joe --- ***3/4
> Adam Pearce vs. Frankie Kazarian (PWG Title Loser leaves PWG Cage Match) --- ***1/4


Rating Dragon/Punk higher than Styles/Romero is just flat out AWFUL.

Styles/Rocky-****
Dragon/Punk-***1/2

Rest do look pretty spot on. Wasn't crazy about the main event, but it was a solid brawl. The triple threat match was boring as hell.


----------



## Margate

Just wondering do CZW release official dvd's?? all i can ever find is people that sell copies and that includes ebay, anyone point me in right direction or is copies only way to go??

also for £2 i picked up 1PW 1st anniversary and looks a cracking show, that price i won it for on ebay included delivery lol


----------



## Platt

basingstokebulldog said:


> Just wondering do CZW release official dvd's?? all i can ever find is people that sell copies and that includes ebay, anyone point me in right direction or is copies only way to go??
> 
> also for £2 i picked up 1PW 1st anniversary and looks a cracking show, that price i won it for on ebay included delivery lol


smartmarkvideo.com for czw


----------



## Margate

Platt said:


> smartmarkvideo.com for czw


chhers mate, maybe i should just pm you in future as you seem to answer all my questions


----------



## Sephiroth

basingstokebulldog said:


> chhers mate, maybe i should just pm you in future as you seem to answer all my questions


feel free to ask in here any time. Platt isn't always on and if he is, hopefully he's banning bitches


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Watched a couple more Jr. Heavyweight matches today:

*Best of the Super Juniors Tournament match - Wild Pegasus v Shinjiro Ohtani (6/25/95)*​This one's JIP to the last 5 minutes or so which is disappointing, but it's a fine 5 minutes anyway. Benoit wins this one on his way to the finals. *****

*Best of the Super Juniors Tournament match - Black Tiger v Koji Kanemoto (6/25/95)*​JIP again (FUCK), but we get about 10 minutes here and it's still awesome. Both these guys are capable of putting on an amazing match, and I'll bet I would have been calling this one of the best matches in New Japan for 95 had I seen the full version. Anyway, Koji's the punk, prick, pain in the ass, whatever you want to call him heel, but he may be forgetting that Tiger's a dirty sumbitch as well and it pays off for the masked Guerrero in the end. Tiger gets the win with a super brainbuster on his way to facing Dean Malenko in his next match. Koji's on his way to the hospital. ******

*Best of the Super Juniors Tournament match - Black Tiger v Dean Malenko (7/7/95)*​Fuck yeah, these 2 equals awesome... unless of course they show 5 minutes of the match! Like the Benoit/Ohtani match, this always had potential to be the shit, but I couldn't call it any more than good with 5 minutes of it shown. ***** 

*Best of the Super Juniors Tournament match - Wild Pegasus v El Samurai (7/7/95)*​Fuck off with the damn clipping! This was a 30 minute draw, but only 7 minutes are shown here, although this does look pretty rockin' from what's on show. As I said, both guys run the time limit, but Benoit's got Black Tiger to worry about in 6 days... Pegasus and Samurai HATE each other apparently because after the match is done they're still at each other's throat. Coupla bitches, grow up dammit! ****1/2*

*'Lionheart' Chris Jericho v Ultimo Dragon (from WAR) (7/7/95)​*OK so technically this isn't New Japan, but I got this on my comp and Jericho himself said this match was enough to get him noticed by ECW, so I thought I'd give it a shot. For starters, this mostly seems like both guys running through their move-set with no real psychology other than "This'll be a good for a nearfall; let's do that.", but because both guys were really familiar with the other and their style, I can accept it a little easier. This was pretty good then, but both guys would definitely have better. Once I figure out how to upload shit, I'll put this up because it seems to be pretty rare and it's a good example of Jericho's work overseas. ******

*Best of the Super Juniors Tournament - Wild Pegasus v Black Tiger (7/13/95)*​There are 2 reasons why this is my favourite of the BOSJ matches I've seen from 1995 - 1)it's unclipped, unedited and FULL; and 2)it's fucking AWESOME! Seriously, can these 2 have a bad match? Both guys just go all out and bring what's known as the 'good shit' for 18 minutes before Pegasus tombstones Eddie from the middle rope, sending himself straight into the BOSJ finals. Pegasus faces Ohtani in the final where he wins, getting a Jr. Heavyweight Title shot in the process, but I never got a hold of that match unfortunately. *****1/2*

*Koji Kanemoto & Shinjiro Ohtani v Jushin Liger & El Samurai (8/15/95)*​This was clipped down to about 10 minutes, but what was shown was good. Liger and Sammy are the veteran babyfaces in this, and Kanemoto and Ohtani were really good at being the cocky heels, winning the match in the end because of it. I'd like to see a full version of this, but I doubt I missed too much anyway to be honest. ****1/2*

Pretty good day for the juniors then, and tomorrow it's Pegasus' title shot (which he earned by winning the BOSJ tourney) as well as the Super J Cup 1995. That should RULE then.


----------



## bstaple12

Is the best of James Gibson from IVP worth my money? I'm trying to finish out a 10 disc order from IVP.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I am going to get three dvd's off of the Big 10 sale and need some help I already know I am going to get FYF:Liverpool but I am going to get one more 10 dollar dvd and a newer one so I was wanting some help with picking them out and maybe some reviews of shows.

10 Dollars:
FYF:NYC
FYFayton
The Battle of St. Paul

20 Dollars:
Without Remorse
Rising Above 
6th Anniversary Show
Breakout
Eye of the Storm


----------



## KaijuFan

So, ROH in Boston tomorrow and I was wondering if FIP's Redefined show lives up to its hype. I surely want to see Stevens/Roddy, but is the rest of the card solid?

Edit: Seahawks, I think you'd be happy with 5YF: NYC over Dayton. Battle of St. Paul isn't really noteworthy from what I can recall, Fighting Spirit is better.

And for the 20 dollar selection, I heard 6th Year Anni was tremendous from top to bottom while Eye Of the Storm is a personal fave (being the Steen mark I am). Without Remorse also sounds solid from what others are writing in about.


----------



## KeepItFresh

bstaple12 said:


> Is the best of James Gibson from IVP worth my money? I'm trying to finish out a 10 disc order from IVP.


Show me the match listing. WOOOOOOOOOOO!

The Best of Bryan Danielson from that site sucks, so hopefully it's not on your list.



> *Best of the Super Juniors Tournament match - Black Tiger v Dean Malenko (7/7/95)
> 
> Fuck yeah, these 2 equals awesome... unless of course they show 5 minutes of the match! Like the Benoit/Ohtani match, this always had potential to be the shit, but I couldn't call it any more than good with 5 minutes of it shown. *** *


Five minutes? If this is the match that is also on the Dean Malenko best of it's *****. GET FULL MATCH.


----------



## bstaple12

No its not on my list. Heres the matchlisting for the James Gibson comp:
Video Quality:EX
Run Time: 2:30
James Gibson & American Dragon vs. Jado & Gedo (NJPW 10/10/04) James Gibson & Osamu Nishimura vs. Minoru Suzuki & Tiger Mask 4 (NJPW 10/24/04) James Gibson & American Dragon vs. Tiger Mask 4 & Hirooki Goto (NJPW 11/21/04) James Gibson, Tiger Mask 4 & American Dragon vs. Minoru Tanaka, Jado & Gedo (NJPW 11/22/04) IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: James Gibson & American Dragon vs. Jado & Gedo (NJPW 11/28/04) James Gibson vs. American Dragon (NJPW 12/12/04) James Gibson, Jado & Gedo vs. El Samurai, Masahito Kakihara & Taiji Ishimori (NJPW 2/11/05) James Gibson vs. Tiger Mask 4 (NJPW 2/13/05) James Gibson vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW 2/19/05) James Gibson, Minoru Tanaka, Jado & Gedo vs. Koji Kanemoto, Wataru Inoue, Katsushi Takemura & Taiji Ishimori (NJPW 2/20/05)


----------



## KeepItFresh

I'd say thats totally worth getting.


----------



## Sephiroth

KYSeahawks said:


> I am going to get three dvd's off of the Big 10 sale and need some help I already know I am going to get FYF:Liverpool but I am going to get one more 10 dollar dvd and a newer one so I was wanting some help with picking them out and maybe some reviews of shows.
> 
> 10 Dollars:
> FYF:NYC
> FYFayton
> The Battle of St. Paul
> 
> 20 Dollars:
> Without Remorse
> Rising Above
> 6th Anniversary Show
> Breakout
> Eye of the Storm



FYF: Dayton is crap. it has a pretty fucking awesome 6 man, but that's it. you can probably request it here


----------



## vivalabrave

PWG USE YOUR ILLUSION IV
UK Kid vs. Tony Stradlin --- **1/4
Top Gun Talwar vs. Puma --- **1/2
Bosh/Lost vs. Scorpio Sky/Quicksilver (PWG Tag Titles) --- ***1/2
Frankie Kazarian vs. Ricky Reyes (PWG World Title) --- ***1/4
Quackenbush/Akuma/Icarus vs. Hallowicked/Jigsaw/Sweeney --- ***3/4
Joey Ryan vs. Super Dragon (60 Minute Iron Man Match) --- ****1/4


----------



## Burning Sword

I watched Goto vs. Tanahashi from 11/11/07 and it was excellent. The crowd was absolutely hot for this start to finish and Goto looked like a star on the rise. Tanashashi playing the dick heel works well for him and these two told a great story. Both men took some sick bumps late in the match and Goto's selling of the knee was remarkable. This one was truly a hallmark match for the Next Generation of New Japan stars. I'll give it ****1/2, maybe a little more.


----------



## Blasko

vivalabrave said:


> Joey Ryan vs. Super Dragon (60 Minute Iron Man Match) --- ****1/4


 How bad was Dragon's selling during 60 minutes?


----------



## Margate

im trying to get more into the indy scene so getting bargings off ebay.
can you tell me if i bought any good ones here as i got all 4 for £7
ROH
Straight Shootin Series - Funk/Douglas
CM Punk Vol 3
Stalemate 05 

1PW
The Devils Due

Cheers


----------



## McQueen

CM Punk v.3 and the Funk/Douglas shoot are very good buys, Stalemate is a decent show and not a need to have but if its cheap its worth considering.

Haven't seen that particular 1PW show.


----------



## vivalabrave

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> How bad was Dragon's selling during 60 minutes?


Not as bad as you would think, then again I don't always look for selling specifically. It's more something I might notice. In the first part of the match Joey was working over Dragon's leg and he sold it for a nice portion of the match (i.e. connecting on the double stomp from the top and not being able to capitalize right away due to the hurt leg). Joey actually got him to tap to the Figure 4 towards the end.

I personally don't really get on guys about selling like most do. If a guy sells then I like a match more...but if he doesn't I rarely take anything away. That's probably why I'm one of the handful of people here who stills loves a Briscoes match.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

KeepItFresh said:


> Show me the match listing. WOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> The Best of Bryan Danielson from that site sucks, so hopefully it's not on your list.
> 
> 
> 
> Five minutes? If this is the match that is also on the *Dean Malenko best of *it's *****. GET FULL MATCH.


And where might one get this bad boy coz a best of Malenko set is something I'd definitely get.

Hell, I bought the Rey Mysterio set yesterday because it had 3 Malenko matches on it.


----------



## McQueen

IVPvideos Andy.

By the way the James Gibson set is pretty good off that site to whomever was asking, worth the 5 bucks or whatever it costs at least.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Cool, thanks. That's another thing I can add to my evergrowing wish-list. I probably won't be able to order anything else for a couple weeks though because if I do I'll be overdrawn on my bank account. And I'm not using my credit card either - fuckin' basketball's ruining me.


----------



## Margate

well ebays doing well outta me just got this bunch for £8.20

CZW - Violent Outbreak
FIP - Heatstroke Afterburn
Deathmatch - Legendary Japan Tournament 1995
ROH - Bloodstained Horror & Mat Wars Era of Honor begins


----------



## -Mystery-

The next two ROH DVDs produced by KOCH Vision are entitled "Best In The World" and "Greatest Rivalries". Both are slated for a 7/8 release.

This might have been mentioned before but I don't recall seeing it so I figured I'd pass it on.


----------



## McQueen

I'm sorry but I have a hard time taking any DVD's released by a company called KOCH Vision seriously.

Childish I know.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> I'm sorry but I have a hard time taking any DVD's released by a company called KOCH Vision seriously.
> 
> Childish I know.


Lol.

Anyways, Amazon has the covers up for anyone is interested in checking them out.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Anybody seen any of these from IVP:

4/10/99 NJPW (2 discs)
8/10/99 NJPW (2 discs)
10/11/99 NJPW (2 discs)

I'm interested in a couple matches from each (especially the Jr. Tag Title match from 10/11) but have pretty much no clue if any of them are all that good.


----------



## watts63

PWG 1.21 Gigawatts & It's A Gift...And A Curse (2 for $25) is now up for pre-order.

*NWA Showcase Episode #9*

Brent Albright vs. Sonny Sampson **1/2-**3/4

*NWA World Tag Team Championship*
Phoenix Star & Zokre (c) vs. Scorpio Sky & JT Black Star **3/4-*** (Wished It Had More Time)

Joey Ryan vs. Matt Jackson **1/2

Chris Eschobar vs. Dan Kobrick **1/4

*Great Promo From Karl Anderson*

*NWA Showcase Episode #8*

*NWA World Tag Team Championship*
Joey Ryan & Karl Anderson (c) vs. Phoenix Star & Zokre ***1/4-***1/2 (The Match Was Joined in Progress)

*NWA World Heavyweight Championship*
Adam Pearce (c) vs. TJ Perkins **1/4

Eugene Dinsmore vs. Al Katrazz 1/2*

Rob Conway vs. Scott Lost **1/4

Brent Albright vs Dallas Murdock 1/2*​


----------



## KeepItFresh

ROH Without Remorse

Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries v.s Jay Briscoe & Erick Stevens-***3/4
Shane Hagadorn v.s Pelle Primeau-*3/4
Unofficial Intergender Titles: Kyle Dorton & Sugar Tits v.s Chris Hero & Sara Del Ray- DUD
Intergender Tag Match: Chris Hero & Sara Del Ray v.s Jigsaw & Daizee Haze-**1/4
El Generico v.s Claudio Castagnoli-***
Joey Matthews v.s Mark Briscoe- Ehhh.
Dog Collar Match: Adam Pearce v.s Delirious- ***1/2 LAME FINISHES
ROH Tag Team Titles, Ultimate Endurance: Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries v.s B.J. Whitmer & Brent Albright v.s Rocky Romero & Davey Richards v.s Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black WHERE IS NECRO BUTCHER?!-***1/4
ROH World Title Match: Roderick Strong v.s Nigel McGuniess-****1/4


----------



## ROH

KeepItFresh said:


> Dog Collar Match: Adam Pearce v.s Delirious- ***1/2 LAME FINISHES


Wow, I heard this was the worst match of the year thus far.


----------



## KeepItFresh

I remember it being a fun brawl. I just disliked the finish. Why are people calling it the worst match of the year?


----------



## McQueen

Because Sephy hates Delirious and Pearce he said it was the worst match of the year.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Reasonable. Delirious can make anything annoying.


----------



## McQueen

I enjoy Delirious most of the time... :$


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Who hates Pearce?!


----------



## KeepItFresh

He belongs in Chikara.

This thread needs more Nigel/Strong discussion than Delirious.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I saw you rated that Nigel/Strong match pretty highly. Does it match up to their fantastic Pure Title match from DBD IV?

GenNext that jobber Sephy does, I say we gut him.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Pretty sure I viewed that Pure Title match. Too bad I can't remember how good it was. Dammit. 

This match is probably better though, because of it's main event feel and the fact it was for the ROH title instead of the Pure title.

Right now it's 3rd on my MOTYC list.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> Yeah I saw you rated that Nigel/Strong match pretty highly. Does it match up to their fantastic Pure Title match from DBD IV?
> 
> GenNext that jobber *Sephy* does, I say we gut him.


Man...sometimes you think you know some people. 

I had the amazing privilege of watching that Pure Title match live...god now I want to watch it again.


----------



## McQueen

That was IMO the best PT match aside from Unified (if you want to count that), Danielson/McGuinness I, and maybe Joe/Gibson from 2005 but that's a tough call. Such an excellent and smartly wrestled match. Between that PT match and the C.O.D., DBD IV is such a great show.


----------



## KeepItFresh

I told Jax to buy DBD IV, since it was only 10 dollars right now. Hopefully he listened.


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> That was IMO the best PT match aside from Unified (if you want to count that), Danielson/McGuinness I, and maybe Joe/Gibson from 2005 but that's a tough call. Such an excellent and smartly wrestled match. Between that PT match and the C.O.D., DBD IV is such a great show.


Man, I really need to see Strong/McGuinness PT II.


----------



## McQueen

You never saw that match Watts?


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> You never saw that match Watts?


No, I haven't. I seen their 1st pure title match & the world title match (which I gave a ***3/4).


----------



## McQueen

I didn't care for their Pure Title match from Glory By Honor IV, the DBD one is MUCH better. Can't comment on the World Title Match as I haven't seen it (or any ROH from 2008 yet) and I passed on that show and got Breakout instead.


----------



## Sephiroth

you guys need to give Aries vs. Nigel from Unscripted 2 some very necessary love. my favorite pure title defense from Nigel (2nd is the Strong defense from DbD IV)


----------



## McQueen

I never saw Unscripted II, its one of the 9 2006 shows I didn't buy.


----------



## watts63

Sephiroth said:


> you guys need to give Aries vs. Nigel from Unscripted 2 some very necessary love. my favorite pure title defense from Nigel (2nd is the Strong defense from DbD IV)


Yeah, that was great & the whole show itself was underrated.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I gave the DBD match ****1/4-****1/2. Very good match, In my top five matches from both Nigel and Roddy.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Transform*
1. El Generico, Delirious, & Mike Quackenbush vs. The YRR of Kenny King, Jason Blade, & Sal Rinuaro - **1/2
2. Daniel Puder's Submission Challenge - N/R
3. Chris Hero & Sara Del Rey vs. Ernie Osiris & Alexa Thatcher - N/R
4. Roderick Strong vs. Jigsaw - ***1/4
5. Jack Evans vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **3/4
6. Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2
7. BJ Whitmer & Shane Hagadorn vs. Bobby Fish & Eddie Edwards - *3/4
8. Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/4
9. Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match) - ***1/2
10. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black (Street Fight) - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/4


----------



## KeepItFresh

Just finished 6YA show. Despite what some people are saying about Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuiness it's a solid main event. Seriously my top ROH match of the year thus far. I loved how the match just progressed into certain moments leading up to Nigel using his head for headbutts, but Danielson saying he wasn't going after the head then dropping Nigel on his head with a Dragon suplex near the end didn't make much sense. Some no selling here and there, but I think people made that out worse than it actually was.

****1/2.


----------



## bstaple12

How was the show overall?


----------



## -Mystery-

Where's all the Breakout love at? I just finished watching the show and think it's one of the best overall shows I've seen from ROH this year. The show had a nice mix of brawling, old school style, and wrestling. Generico & Delirious vs. Whitmer & Albright was a really fun and good brawl, Stevens vs. Richards vs. Aries was a fun triple threat match, Strong & Romero vs. Jacobs & Matthews was a really good old school style tag match, Danielson/Black was a great wrestling match with some great storytelling and a bonafide MOTYC, and Nigel/Hero was a really good cage match with some good psychology. I wish this show would get more praise because it surely deserves it. Definitely go out of your way to pick up this show. I'll have my star ratings up shortly.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I really didn't like that show actually. I only watched the second half to be honest, but I thought the NRC vs. AOTF tag was the OPPOSITE of old school goodness (no real story, no one for the fans to get behind with two heels, nonstop moves until one of them wins it with no long workover story or anything) and hated Nigel vs. Hero, which tried to toe the line between a cage match where both guys try to escape and a cage match built around brutality (seriously, they tried to escape a lot, but there were tons of times they didn't try and could have done it easily).


----------



## KeepItFresh

bstaple12 said:


> How was the show overall?


Heres my star ratings.

ROH Sixth Anniversary Show-

Delirious v.s The Human Tornado-1/4*
The Age of The Fall (Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs) v.s The Human Tornado & Delirious- **3/4
Brent Albright w/ Shane Hagadorn v.s El Generico-***1/4
The Larry Sweeney Show... Ah wow.
Joey Matthews v.s Kevin Steen-***
Go Shiozaki v.s Austin Aries- ****1/4-****1/2
ROH Tag Team Title Match: The Vulture Squad (Jigsaw & Ruckus) feat. Julius Smokes & Merecedes Martinez v.s No Remorse Corp (Rocky Romero & Davey Richards)-**1/4
FIP Title Match: Necro Butcher w/ Lacey v.s Erick Stevens v.s Roderick Strong-***1/2
ROH World Title Match: Bryan Danielson v.s Nigel McGuiness-****1/2

I really disliked the ROH Tag Team title match, though. It's your anniversary show and the best team you could come up with to challenge for the titles are Ruckus & Jigsaw? Bogus.


----------



## KingKicks

KeepItFresh said:


> Heres my star ratings.
> 
> ROH Sixth Anniversary Show-
> 
> Delirious v.s The Human Tornado-1/4*
> The Age of The Fall (Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs) v.s The Human Tornado & Delirious- **3/4
> Brent Albright w/ Shane Hagadorn v.s El Generico-***1/4
> The Larry Sweeney Show... Ah wow.
> Joey Matthews v.s Kevin Steen-***
> Go Shiozaki v.s Austin Aries- ****1/4-****1/2
> ROH Tag Team Title Match: The Vulture Squad (Jigsaw & Ruckus) feat. Julius Smokes & Merecedes Martinez v.s No Remorse Corp (Rocky Romero & Davey Richards)-**1/4
> FIP Title Match: Necro Butcher w/ Lacey v.s Erick Stevens v.s Roderick Strong-***1/2
> ROH World Title Match: Bryan Danielson v.s Nigel McGuiness-****1/2
> 
> I really disliked the ROH Tag Team title match, though. It's your anniversary show and the best team you could come up with to challenge for the titles are Ruckus & Jigsaw? Bogus.


Wow, really looking forward to it now. It's in my pile of 10 ROH DVDs to watch.

I agree that having Ruckus and Jigsaw going for the belts on an anniversary show was a weird decision.


----------



## peep4life

Benjo™ said:


> Wow really looking forward to it now.
> 
> I agree that having Ruckus and Jigsaw going for the belts on an anniversary show was a weird decision.


It seems that we are supposed to take the Vulture Squad as serious challengers. Unfortunately they have done so much jobbing its hard to buy them winning.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Breakout*
1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Cross & Jigsaw - **3/4
2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Adam Pearce - *3/4
3. Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match) - ***1/2
4. Delirious & El Generico vs. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer (No DQ Match) - ***1/2
5. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze - *1/2
6. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Joey Matthews - ***1/4
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black - ****1/4
8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title Steel Cage Match) - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## Burning Sword

I only checked out Dragon/Black and it was a damn good match. I might pick this up when I get the chance.


----------



## Sephiroth

I can't wait to see Tyler vs. Danielson when i pick up Breakout next week in Chicago.

I also plan on getting these:

Undeniable
Rising Above
Final Battle 2007
Breakout
Proving Ground
Eye of the Storm
6YA
No Idea (I plan on skipping Transform and Without Remorse, and Double Feature if it's out by then)

Buy 6, Get 2 Free 

Hopefully I can pick up a copy of Best of Chikara 2007 too


----------



## LegendofBaseball

I'm wondering, out of all the 10 $ DVDs on Sale Now on ROH's website, which one would you pick?!?!


----------



## KaijuFan

Death Before Dishonor 3 is good, most of the 5th Year Festival shows are (especially Finale), Final Battle 04 is good, Generation Next is a perfect show, stuff like that. It depends on what your looking for.


----------



## LegendofBaseball

KaijuFan said:


> Death Before Dishonor 3 is good, *most of the 5th Year Festival shows are* (especially Finale), Final Battle 04 is good, Generation Next is a perfect show, stuff like that. It depends on what your looking for.


Yeah, thanks, I think I'll round up my choices with FYF: NYC, I looked at all the cards and liked this one the best, although it doesn't mean much because having a Briscoe v. Briscoe & Joe v. Homicide on the same night is quite awesome in its own rights. I'll think I'll add the 1 Year Anniversary Show and Best In the World DVDs to that list. Thanks mate!


----------



## McQueen

LegendofBaseball said:


> Yeah, thanks, I think I'll round up my choices with FYF: NYC, I looked at all the cards and liked this one the best, although it doesn't mean much because having a Briscoe v. Briscoe & Joe v. Homicide on the same night is quite awesome in its own rights. I'll think I'll add the *1 Year Anniversary Show* and Best In the World DVDs to that list. Thanks mate!


Be prepared for the worst mainevent you've ever seen in your life. Overall I'd say pass on 1YAS but the opener, Cide/Corino, Joe/Danielson are ok and 3 Way was a pretty fun match. The rest of the card as I remember though isn't to great.


----------



## watts63

Tim Donst Goes Hollywood
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8SsStEkBxw


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> Be prepared for the worst mainevent you've ever seen in your life. Overall I'd say pass on 1YAS but the opener, Cide/Corino, Joe/Danielson are ok and 3 Way was a pretty fun match. The rest of the card as I remember though isn't to great.


Briscoe/Briscoe was good.


----------



## McQueen

Ah yeah, I forgot about that match. The Honor Invades Boston match was a lot better though.

Still... the main event.. :no:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Just out of curiosity, what was the main event? And why was it so bad?


----------



## KingKicks

Andy3000 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what was the main event? And why was it so bad?


It was a scramble match between Da Hit Squad, SAT, and Divine Storm against Special K.

Biggest clusterfuck of a match i've ever seen, and the fact it went for so long makes it even worse.


----------



## watts63

Benjo™;5612501 said:


> It was a scramble match between Da Hit Squad, SAT, and Divine Storm against Special K.
> 
> Biggest clusterfuck of a match i've ever seen, and the fact it went for so long makes it even worse.


After watching that match for 5 minutes, I couldn't take it anymore & was shocked when I found how long that was. The tag team scramble was Gabe's best friend.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Holy shit. That sounds beyond horrendous!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts i'm surprised you lasted 5 mins, 2 minutes into the match I would stab my eyes out than watch that match.


----------



## ROH

Lol, I once read a play by play of the match where the reviewer was making hillarious comments after each nearfall (like before the count "please end here, please end here"), and it went like 35 minutes where it was ALL nearfalls. Sounds so funny.


----------



## Sephiroth

1YA is well worth buying. Styles vs. London vs. Low Ki and then the Title Match afterwards are just a fantastic string of matches and worth the price of the dvd alone

AJ Styles vs. Paul London vs. Low Ki - **** 1/2
Xavier(c) vs. Winner of 3 Way - ****

Plus Joe/Danielson (****), Cide/Corino (***), and Briscoe vs. Briscoe (*** 1/2) all deliver.


----------



## KaijuFan

I didn't think the match was terrible, I was exhausted from watching the triple threat then ROH world title match right afterwards so it just not ending pissed me off a bit. Ending was cool though, seeing any Special K member die like that makes me happy.


----------



## watts63

KaijuFan said:


> I didn't think the match was terrible, I was exhausted from watching the triple threat then ROH world title match right afterwards so it just not ending pissed me off a bit. Ending was cool though, seeing any Special K member die like that makes me happy.


Seeing Special K getting murdered by Low Ki on Expect the Unexpected was one of the most underrated moments in ROH.


----------



## Sephiroth

Seeing the Special K kids start to stand up to Low Ki...only to get killed is always fun times. I forget when they started to do that, but it wasn't at Expect the Unexpected.


----------



## watts63

Sephiroth said:


> Seeing the Special K kids start to stand up to Low Ki...only to get killed is always fun times. I forget when they started to do that, but it wasn't at Expect the Unexpected.


That was on Death Before Dishonor. Great times.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I actually thought that Deranged against Low Ki after that beating may have been Deranged's best match in ROH.


----------



## Blasko

Just getting Kawada kicked to death usually makes me happy...


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Maxx Hero said:


> I actually thought that Deranged against Low Ki after that beating may have been Deranged's best match in ROH.


I thought that too actually lol.


----------



## KaijuFan

Ki should kick Special K's ass every DBD. Make it an annual thing.


----------



## McQueen

My favorite Special K moment was the Carnage Crew killing Azriel (I think) with a piledriver off the top of a cage through a couple tables at _At Our Best_, I marked.


----------



## MNMfan

*Joey Matthews Shoot Interview*

http://www.rfvideo.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3561

Does anyone have this?

if so

is it a good interview and could you give a overview of what he says?


----------



## Maxx Hero

McQueen said:


> My favorite Special K moment was the Carnage Crew killing Azriel (I think) with a piledriver off the top of a cage through a couple tables at _At Our Best_, I marked.



It was, but that was back when he was called Angel Dust. In story he had sex with Loc's daughter, and Loc wasn't happy.

Funny match. LMAO when Dusty and Ox Baker were fighting in a cage, in ROH, in 2004...


----------



## -GP-

I know it has nothing to do with Indy DVDs, but i just wanted to point out that someone in the TNA section (who made a thread called "Joe's Gonna bore you..." - the reasoning of which i just had to read and thus went in there), said (and i quote...):


Totally Tyler said:


> *Benoit was boring as all hell to watch wrestling.*


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

i've had a pretty crappy day thus far, and it made me laugh so hard...


----------



## Burning Sword

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

I was just on that thread and I have to say that Totally Tyler is the funnist poster on this forum.


----------



## Platt

Covers up so I'm guessing we'll see this released this weekend


----------



## Burning Sword

Nice.


----------



## McQueen

I saw the name Trik Davis and I completely lost interest tbh.


----------



## KeepItFresh

McQueen said:


> I saw the name Trik Davis and I completely lost interest tbh.


Haha.

Seriously why the hell are they wasting a Briscoe match on Trik Davis?

This show doesn't look fantastic. Delirious doesn't deserve title matches. Strong should drop him on his head. Yeah.

The only match I'm interested in is Richards/Necro, so SKIPPED.


----------



## McQueen

I'd watch Stevens/Rinauro too. I'm one of the few people who thinks Sal is great.


----------



## KeepItFresh

I like Sal as well and I've became a huge Erick Stevens fan, but against each other it's not that appealing.


----------



## McQueen

Fair enough. I think that match is a title change tbh.


----------



## peep4life

McQueen said:


> I'd watch Stevens/Rinauro too. I'm one of the few people who thinks Sal is great.


Personally I hate Sal almost as much as any wrestler I can think of. Maybe its his stupid ruffles on his tights, but I just hate the guy and he has done nothing to make me think otherwise.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

So I'll probably get to watching the Super J Cup 95 tomorrow on my constant jr. heavyweight spree (almost into 1996 now, woohoo), and although I've seen it a couple times already, I remember pretty much nothing from the Ohtani/Dragon 1/4 final match. It may be because it's been a couple years since I last saw the event, but to have almost no recollection of that specific match seems weird to me. 

For anybody that's seen the show (and everybody NEEDS to), what's the general consensus on that match? I know it's not as good as their classic J Crown match a year later, but these 2 could have pulled out at least ***3/4 surely... Why the fuck can't I remember?!


----------



## Maxx Hero

McQueen said:


> I saw the name Trik Davis and I completely lost interest tbh.


You beat me to the Trik hate...


----------



## KingKicks

Finally got a chance to start watching my 10 new ROH DVD's.

*ROH Undeniable*
*
PPV Matches
*
The Age of The Fall vs. The Vulture Squad - **3/4

Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze - **1/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2

Delirious, Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. The Hangmen 3 - ***

Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards and Rocky Romero - ***1/2-***3/4

*ROH World Title Match*
Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuiness - **3/4

*Bonus Matches*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jigsaw - ***1/4

Davey Richards and Rocky Romero vs. Erick Stevens and Matt Cross - **3/4-***

*NoDQ Match*
Jay Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher - ****
*Pretty much the fun bloody brawl you would expect from these two*

*I'm surprised at how much i enjoyed the bonus matches.*​


----------



## watts63

One of the funniest matches I ever seen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whZ7wc1_6xk

Everyone needs to see this.


----------



## McQueen

The entrance was funny, but the match itself was nothing special.

It's got nothing on Kiki Angle vs. Josh Kintaro vs. Muscle Lesnar


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I need that chicken music.

McQueen, what did you think of Ohtani/Dragon from the J Cup 95? I don't remember any of it for some reason and I'm going to watch it later.


----------



## ROH

Tyler vs Danielson - ***3/4. Big time lol at people saying this was 4* 1/2.


----------



## vivalabrave

ROH said:


> Tyler vs Danielson - ***3/4. Big time lol at people saying this was 4* 1/2.


I remember someone who saw it live said it was one of the top five matches in ROH's history.


----------



## ROH

vivalabrave said:


> I remember someone who saw it live said it was one of the top five matches in ROH's history.


Ah. ROHBots.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Rising Above*

*Pay Per View*

Delirious vs. Brent Albright - **1/4

*Tag Team Scramble*
El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. The Age of The Fall vs. The Hangmen 3 vs. The Vulture Squad - ***1/2

Daizee Haze vs. Lacey vs. Sara Del Rey - ***1/4

Davey Richards vs. Erick Stevens - ***

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - ***3/4

*2 out of 3 falls for the ROH World Tag Team titles*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong and Rocky Romero - ***1/2

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Austin Aries - ****1/2

*Bonus Matches*

Fourway Fray
Jigsaw vs. Necro Butcher vs. Matt Cross vs. Mitch Franklin - *3/4
*Necro eliminating Mitch was hilarious*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***
*Didn't enjoy this that much, nowhere as good as their match from GBHVI Night 2.*

*Other extras were a segment with Tammy Sytch and Lacey which ended with Daizee Haze attacking Lacey and the other was Bushwhacker Luke being attacked by the Hangmen 3.*​


----------



## Platt

ROH said:


> Ah. ROHBots.


Or different opinions


----------



## -GP-

I remember we were talking about getting older NWA stuff of Terry Funk a few (several?) pages back, so i figured this comp may interest some people...found it on wrestletapes.net


> The Best Of Terry Funk: All Around The World
> 
> Terry Funk, the nicknamed "Hardcore Legend," has spent over four decades in the sport of professional wrestling. One of the all-time greats has waged bloody wars all over the wrestling world, in every major organization. Many of his classic matches are here, as well as some unusual matches not in circulation. Whether it be the 1970's, 1980's or the 1990's, The Funker gives it his best!
> 
> 2 Hours 40 Minutes For Only $18.00
> 
> Terry Funk vs. Jack Brisco for the NWA World Title. (Very rare title change; Miami, FL in 1976)
> Terry Funk interview.
> NWA World Champion Terry Funk vs. Harley Race. (Very rare title change; Toronto, Ontario, Canada in 1977)
> Terry Funk vs. Mark Lewin. (Detroit, MI)
> Terry Funk vs. Bruiser Brody. (Tokyo, Japan)
> Terry Funk vs. Jerry Lawler in an "Empty Arena Match." (Memphis, TN)
> Terry Funk & Ivan Putski vs. Tully Blanchard & Gino Hernandez. (San Antonio, TX)
> Terry Funk vs. Aldo Marino. (Allentown, PA; Awesome angle where The Funker attacks the ring attendant)
> Terry Funk vs. Lanny Poffo. (New York, NY)
> Terry Funk vs. Pedro Morales. (Boston, MA)
> Terry Funk vs. Tank Patton. (St. Louis, MO)
> Terry Funk vs. T.N.T. (San Juan, Puerto Rico)
> Terry Funk interview. (Funny interview from Puerto Rico, where The Funker strips down to his underwear)
> Terry Funk vs. Barry Windham. (Ponce, Puerto Rico in 1986)
> Terry Funk vs. Bruce Walkup in an "Empty Arena Bunkhouse Steel Cage Match." (Terry Funk goes crazy, and obliterates this enhancement talent; Announcer Gordon Solie completely puts over Terry Funk as an animal)
> Terry Funk vs. Dusty Rhodes in a "Bunkhouse Match." (J.J. Dillon sends his charges after Dusty Rhodes, while Terry Funk is 'accidentally' blinded by Kendo's Nagasaki's green fog; Dory Funk, Jr. runs in to pound on J.J. Dillon)
> Terry Funk vs. Rick Martel. (Bayamon, Puerto Rico)
> USWA Unified World Champion Terry Funk vs. Jerry Lawler. (Dallas, TX)
> The Funk Brothers vs. The Road Warriors. (San Juan, Puerto Rico)


I'd give the $18 for just the Brody, Race and Brisco matches...
Definitely going on my shopping list - place has some other pretty interesting comps too


----------



## ROH

Platt said:


> Or different opinions


Dude, c'mon. Some of my ROH-fan hate may be exaggerated, but that match...one of the top FIVE in ROH history?! It's a pretty absurd claim.


----------



## Platt

ROH said:


> Dude, c'mon. Some of my ROH-fan hate may be exaggerated, but that match...one of the top FIVE in ROH history?! It's a pretty absurd claim.


I can't say I haven't seen the match, but you also have to consider that maybe whoever said that hasn't seen all the matches you have. From what he has seen and in his opinion it might well be in the top 5.

Some new DVDs you can expect on the ROH site tomorrow or Friday
Best Of Quackenbush in WXW
http://www.rohwrestling.com/images/ecom/Products__2626_14.jpg
Best Of Chris Hero in WXW Vol 1
http://www.rohwrestling.com/images/ecom/Products__2627_14.jpg
Best Of Chris Hero in WXW Vol 2
http://www.rohwrestling.com/images/ecom/Products__2628_14.jpg


----------



## McQueen

Andy3000 said:


> I need that chicken music.
> 
> McQueen, what did you think of Ohtani/Dragon from the J Cup 95? I don't remember any of it for some reason and I'm going to watch it later.


LOL yeah the Chicken Techno was cool.

And the match I rather enjoyed it maybe 4 stars or so. I sets up the J-Crown match pretty nicely I think.

Oh and I think I need to go on a spending spree for Funk and get that set GP Punk was kind enough to find and share with the rest of us. And Platt should send me a PM about his comps. I know you can read this Platt, you want my money.... PM me.... 

Dammit I have to go to work, at least its payday.


----------



## PulseGlazer

vivalabrave said:


> I remember someone who saw it live said it was one of the top five matches in ROH's history.



That was JSWO.

And I have the match at a **** to **** 1/4.


----------



## Sephiroth

Ok Puro Nerds, I need the low down on Madoka. Good? Bad? I've heard one of his matches with Kota was spectacular and I must say, his finisher is flashy greatness and I love it.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7IVpH6XvBZg

edit: *sigh*

i hate Ricochet so much

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZrVSxp7jN8


----------



## T-C

Madoka has become really good recently. He has become, in my opinion, one of the better indy wrestlers in Japan.

The GPWA Differ Cup Final match is worth checking out.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Seriously that whole tournament was pretty awesome.

Even the ROH title match on the show between KAZMA v.s Takeshi Morishima is enjoyable.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I'll agree with the Madoka love. Check out the Differ Cup final (and even the rest of the tourney) like T-C and KIF said. His finisher is indeed fucking awesome. I'm thinking that youtube clip was from either the semi-final or the final of the actual Differ Cup tournament itself.

Here are a couple matches:

Puroresu Summit 8/26/07 (Independand World Junior Heavyweight Title Match) Madoka v Kota Ibushi (credit to Busaiku Knee)

"BJW Tag Team Title: Daisuke Sekimoto & Yoshihito Sasaki © vs. Kengo Mashimo & Madoka"]BJW Tag Team Title: Daisuke Sekimoto & Yoshihito Sasaki © vs. Kengo Mashimo & Madoka (3/2/08) (credit to desudesu)

I haven't seen the BJW Tag match, but the Ibushi defence is fuckin' great. The leg selling in this is some of the best I've seen in a juniors match in a while, especially since Kota likes to get all flippy and stuff.

And T-C, that sig is the single greatest thing I have ever seen in the history of the fucking universe! EVER! Even as an Arsenal supporter I can appreciate its awesomeness. Fabregas' face is fucking fantastic!


----------



## watts63

*EWF Inland Title Series '07*

*Return To The Hudson; EWF Heavyweight Championship*
Bino Gambino (c) vs. Brandon Gatson ***1/4

*The Fight Before Christmas; Finals*
Brandon Gatson vs. Scorpio Sky ***3/4

*Holiday Fear '07; Round Three*
Scorpio Sky vs. Ryan Taylor **3/4

*Holiday Fear '07; Round Three*
Brandon Gatson vs. JT Blackstar **1/2

*Thanksgiving Throwdown II; Round Two*
Ryan Taylor vs. Brandon Gatson **1/2-**3/4

*The Lion's Cup; Round Two*
Scorpio Sky vs. JT Blackstar **1/2

*BLOODLUST III; Round One*
Scorpio Sky vs. Brandon Gatson *3/4

*BLOODLUST III; Round One*
Ryan Taylor vs. JT Blackstar **1/4

*BLOODLUST III; EWF Heavyweight Championship*
Dan Kobrick (c) vs. Bino Gambino ***3/4

*Anarchy in the KOC*
Inaugural Battle Royal 1/4*​


----------



## Sephiroth

Andy3000 said:


> Puroresu Summit 8/26/07 (Independand World Junior Heavyweight Title Match) Madoka v Kota Ibushi (credit to Busaiku Knee)


thanks for this, i'll watch it soon


----------



## McQueen

On regards to the last show Watts reviewed: I just have to say any promotion with Dino Gambino as champion will never find its way into my DVD player.


----------



## Kapone89

Bino Gambino in a match thats above *** stars?
The apocalypse is upon us.


----------



## T-C

Andy3000 said:


> And T-C, that sig is the single greatest thing I have ever seen in the history of the fucking universe! EVER! Even as an Arsenal supporter I can appreciate its awesomeness. Fabregas' face is fucking fantastic!


Yea it is incredible, don't know who made it but whoever it was should be knighted on the spot. I enjoy Wenger bopping in the background.


----------



## McQueen

I don't get it


----------



## T-C

Earlier this season Cesc Fabregas (guy in the front seat, Arsenal midfielder) revealed how he likes to recouperate after big games.

"Sometimes on a day off I go to the Krispy Kreme doughnut shop. I go there after the game and it’s like a doughnut party! Everyone is eating doughnuts inside their cars - it’s like a disco!"

So after yet another year without trophies for Arsenal, Wenger (Arsenal manager, and the old fella in the back seat bopping merrily) has decided to lift the mood in the camp with a trip to Krispy Kreme Donuts! Yay Arsene, we love you!


----------



## McQueen

Mark, you are the only person on the planet I refuse to call a 'Soccer Jobber' so i'll let it slide.


----------



## T-C

Awfully kind of you. I shall do my best not to bring it up in this thread again.


----------



## McQueen

I do like your banner though, it is rather amusing.


----------



## T-C

The one like that with the Puro stars was immense too.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah, wasn't Chono Zoolander :lmao


----------



## T-C

Yea I think he was.

I'll have a look for it and see if I can find it.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

There's a puro one with that awesomeness? Sweet. 

Wenger's pretty great in that too. I just wish they would have been celebrating like that after, y'know, we actually won something.

Anyway, sorry about the bad link I posted a couple pages back, my bad.


----------



## T-C

Here we go.










Yea, that's amazing. I think I prefer the happy gooner one though.

Someone needs to make a United one so that there is one of footballers who actually have something to celebrate.

:E


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Transform*

The YRR vs. Delirious, El Generico and Mike Quackenbush - **1/2

Daniel Puder's $1,000 Submission Challenge - N/A

*Intergender Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match*
Chris Hero and Sara Del Rey vs. Ernie Osiris and Alexa Thatcher - *3/4

Roderick Strong vs. Jigsaw - **1/2

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jack Evans - **3/4

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Austin Aries - ***1/2

BJ Whitmer and Shane Hagadorn vs. Bobby Fish and Eddie Edwards - **1/4

Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/4

*FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson - ***1/2
*I was expecting so much more from this*
*
Street Fight*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Tyler Black and Necro Butcher - ***3/4
*The end result just makes me think WTF but it was a fun brawl nonetheless*

*The crowd was pretty dead for this show, except for the main event.*​


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> On regards to the last show Watts reviewed: I just have to say any promotion with Bino Gambino as champion will never find its way into my DVD player.





Kapone89 said:


> Bino Gambino in a match thats above *** stars?
> The apocalypse is upon us.


Yeah, Kapone89 I was surprise myself but I came to realize that Bino is not that bad. He's pretty ok when he's not in a 5 minute opener. Also McQueen, I thought that day would never come either but I felt it was time for me to start actually supporting So Cal Wrestling besides just PWG & for what I saw, I really like to see Brandon Gatson (most people have seen him job several times in the WWE), Ryan Taylor & JT Blackstar to get a chance in PWG.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

T-C said:


> Someone needs to make a United one so that there is one of footballers who actually have something to celebrate.
> 
> :E


Tell me, you did NOT just say that! 

Anyway, yeah, I prefer the Arsenal one; the expressions on the faces are incredible.


----------



## Platt

Big Ten continues and new release



> The BIG TEN SALE continues until Sunday at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> Just added to the $10 DVD Sale is:
> -Best of Samoa Joe- ROH World Champion
> -Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Features the international dream match between Ring of Honor icon Samoa Joe vs. Pro Wrestling NOAH legend Kenta Kobashi; James Gibson vs. Jimmy Yang; Homicide vs. Jack Evans)
> 
> Just added to the $10 Ticket Sale is:
> -Manassas, VA General Admission Tickets
> 
> Dont forget you can save an additional 10% off your order by using the discount code bigten in the "discounts/promotional code" section when going through the checkout process to save money on your order.
> 
> The following are new DVD releases which are now in stock:
> 
> Double Feature- Dover, NJ 3/14/08 & 3/15/08 (DVD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ring of Honor presents two shows from Dover, NJ with both nights of action on one DVD. Includes Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness & Go Shiozaki; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall; two Four Corner Survivals; Briscoes vs. Albright & Whitmer; plus more.
> 
> Dover, NJ 3/14/08
> 1. Roderick Strong vs. Pelle Primeau
> 2. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Erick Stevens vs. BJ Whitmer (Non-Title Four Corner Survival)
> 3. Delirious vs. Necro Butcher
> 4. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw
> 5. Go Shiozaki vs. Brent Albright
> 6. Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen
> 7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Tyler Black & Joey Matthews
> 
> Dover, NJ 3/15/08
> 1. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Davey Richards
> 2. Ruckus & Jigsaw vs. Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn
> 3. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer
> 4. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness & Go Shiozaki
> 5. Kevin Steen vs. Joey Matthews
> 6. Erick Stevens vs. Tyler Black
> 7. Roderick Strong vs. Delirious vs. Necro Butcher vs. Eddie Edwards (Four Corner Survival)
> 
> Full Impact Pro ’Heatstroke 2007 Night 2’ Aracdia, FL 8/18/07 (DVD)
> 
> Features Roderick Strong vs. Delirious for the FIP World Title; Necro Butcher vs. Davey Richards No DQ Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Tyler Black & Trik Davis for the FIP Tag Titles; Black Market & Steve Madison vs. The YRR in an Anything Goes Street Fight; plus more.
> 1. Jason Blade vs. Seth Delay
> 2. Rain vs. Lexie Fyfe vs. Lorelei Lee (Triple Threat Match)
> 3. Irish Airborne vs. The Heartbreak Express
> 4. Necro Butcher vs. Davey Richards (No DQ Match)
> 5. Erick Stevens vs. Sal Rinauro (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match)
> 6. Danny Daniels vs. Austin Amadeus
> 7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Tyler Black & Trik Davis (FIP Tag Team Title Match)
> 8. Roderick Strong vs. Delirious (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)
> 9. Black Market & Steve Madison vs. Kenny King, Jason Blade & Chasyn Rance (Anything Goes Street Fight)


----------



## apocynthian

T-C said:


> Here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, that's amazing. I think I prefer the happy gooner one though.
> 
> Someone needs to make a United one so that there is one of footballers who actually have something to celebrate.
> 
> :E



f i had the original, i'd try it.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm really digging the cover to the Double Feature.


----------



## watts63

Yeah, I also like the cover too.


----------



## -Destiny-

Nice cover. Are the shows really bad or is there some other reason they've chosen to put them on the same disc?


----------



## -Mystery-

RKO Destiny™ said:


> Nice cover. Are the shows really bad or is there some other reason they've chosen to put them on the same disc?


The shows aren't appealing enough on their own so they put them together to make them seems more appealing.


----------



## Platt

Just hope it's a single case but 2 discs, 2 shows on 1 disc is not good.


----------



## Even Flow

$20 for 2 new shows is a good deal (as i'm sure most people would think), regardless of whether the shows sucked or not. And I like the cover too. 

That's now 7 shows I need from 2008 (along with Rising Above), so once the Buy 3 Get 1 Free sale comes back, i'll be doing another order to get me upto date.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Other than Go Shiozaki v.s Brent Albright I'm not too interested in it.

Also, Delirious in the main event of the second show questions my motives of buying it even if it is 2 shows for the price of one.


----------



## jax_the_ax

Strong vs. Delirious for the FIP title? Delirious should be going for the dumpster title. Oh wait he is in this match.


----------



## PulseGlazer

FIP has been great and the FIP title matches have been great. Del and Strong have NO chemistry at all. The less I see that match the better.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Didn't the Strong/Delirious feud die months ago? Why have Delirious challenge for the title again? I hope Strong knocks him the hell out like he did at FYFhilly.


----------



## -Mystery-

You have to remember that when the event happened FIP and ROH weren't connected storyline wise. Delirious/Strong had some enjoyable matches in the past and the FIP environment should make it even more interesting because Strong and Delirious are heavily over in FIP. I for one am very interested in seeing the match.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Breakout*

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Jigsaw and Matt Cross - **3/4

Adam Pearce vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **1/2

*FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries - ***1/2
*
NoDQ Tag Match*
BJ Whitmer and Brent Albright vs. El Generico and Delirious - ***1/2

Lacey vs. Daizee Haze - **1/4

Roderick Strong and Rocky Romero vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Joey Matthews - ***1/4
*I'm surprised how much i enjoyed this, and could easily put it up to ***1/2 or ***3/4*

Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black - ****1/4
*
Cage Match for the ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4

*Great crowd the entire night.
Best Dayton show in a LONG time.*​


----------



## watts63

EWF: Rocky Romero vs. Karl Anderson ***1/4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPqaY4J1hGw


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Benjo™;5627548 said:


> *ROH Breakout*
> 
> Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Jigsaw and Matt Cross - **3/4
> 
> Adam Pearce vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **1/2
> 
> *FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
> Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries - ***1/2
> *
> NoDQ Tag Match*
> BJ Whitmer and Brent Albright vs. El Generico and Delirious - ***1/2
> 
> Lacey vs. Daizee Haze - **1/4
> 
> Roderick Strong and Rocky Romero vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Joey Matthews - ***1/4
> *I'm surprised how much i enjoyed this, and could easily put it up to ***1/2 or ***3/4*
> 
> *Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black* - ****1/4
> *
> Cage Match for the ROH World Title*
> Nigel McGuiness vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4
> 
> *Great crowd the entire night.
> Best Dayton show in a LONG time.*​



I want to see that match soooo badly. (Black Vs Danielson)


----------



## PulseGlazer

GenerationNeXt said:


> I want to see that match soooo badly. (Black Vs Danielson)


Don't overhype it in your head. It's a slow build story without a superhot finish.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

PulseGlazer said:


> Don't overhype it in your head. It's a slow build story without a superhot finish.


Yea I know i've heard the reviews, I still want to see it.


----------



## McQueen

PulseGlazer said:


> FIP has been great and the FIP title matches have been great. Del and Strong have NO chemistry at all. The less I see that match the better.


I second this. I like both of them but their matches against each other are pretty unspectacular to say the least.

Seeing as I love Tenryu & I love late 80's All Japan I felt compelled to make this comp.



> (1): Genichiro Tenryu vs. Riki Choshu (2/21/85)
> (2): Genichiro Tenryu & Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Ric Flair & Rick Martel (10/22/85)
> (3): Genichiro Tenryu & Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Yoshiaki Yatsu & Riki Choshu (1/28/86)
> (4): Genichiro Tenryu & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Stan Hansen & Terry Gordy (Real World Tag League Finals) (12/16/88)
> (5): Genichiro Tenryu vs. Jumbo Tsuruta (Triple Crown) (4/20/89)
> (6): Genichiro Tenryu vs. Jumbo Tsuruta (6/5/89)
> (7): Genichiro Tenryu & Stan Hansen vs. Kenta Kobashi & Jumbo Tsuruta (7/15/89)
> (8): Genichiro Tenryu & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Jumbo Tsuruta & Kenta Kobashi (8/19/89)
> (9): Genichiro Tenryu vs. Jumbo Tsuruta (Triple Crown) (10/11/89)
> (10): Genichiro Tenryu vs. Jumbo Tsuruta (Triple Crown) (4/19/90)


Pretty damn epic.


----------



## vivalabrave

FIFTH YEAR FESTIVAL: LIVERPOOL
Homicide vs. Davey Richards --- ***1/2
Sara Del Ray vs. Allison Danger --- **1/2
Whitmer/Cabana vs. Rave/Jacobs --- ***
Delirious vs. Matt Sydal (2/3 Falls) --- ***1/4
Roderick Strong vs. PAC (FIP Heavyweight Title) --- ***1/2
The Briscoes vs. Doi/Shingo (ROH Tag Team Titles) --- ****1/4
Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness --- ****1/4


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Without Remorse

Ultimate Endurance Qualifying Match*
Austin Aries and Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens and Jay Briscoe - ***1/2

Shane Hagadorn vs. Pelle Primeau - *

*Intergender Tag Team Title Match*
Chris Hero and Sara Del Rey vs. Alex Payne and Kyle Durden - 1/2*
*Sugartits LOL*

Chris Hero and Sara Del Rey vs. Jigsaw and Daizee Haze - **1/4

Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico - ***1/2
*I was a big fan of their match from RTTT match and enjoyed this quite alot aswell*

Mark Briscoe vs. Joey Matthews - **1/2

*Dog Collar Match*
Adam Pearce vs. Delirious - ***

*Ultimate Endurance for the ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. BJ Whitmer and Brent Albright vs. Davey Richards and Rocky Romero vs. Bryan Danielson and Austin Aries - ****
*LOL at Danielson, Whitmer and Albright doing the Azucar dance. If Danielson and Aries had won, the place would of exploded*

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4
*I loved every second of this match. If you were a big fan of their match from DBDIV, then you should enjoy this*​


----------



## Sephiroth

Benjo™ said:


> *Dog Collar Match*
> Adam Pearce vs. Delirious - ***


When they are brawling in the crowd, in the circle of people, do you see someone just standing in the front of the circle with his arms crossed looking bored as hell?

That's me


----------



## Maxx Hero

Man, it looks from the ratings that ROH has had some off shows this year.


----------



## Sephiroth

Maxx Hero said:


> Man, it looks from the ratings that ROH has had some off shows this year.


ROH usually goes into "reset mode" in January. I think the first couple shows look good, in fact, Breakout looks great.


----------



## Kapone89

Hey Sephy. About that MCMG Vs. D.I.F.H. download link in your sig, what show is that match from?


----------



## McQueen

If its the match i'm thinking of its off PWG: All Star Weekend IV: Night One


----------



## Sephiroth

Kapone89 said:


> Hey Sephy. About that MCMG Vs. D.I.F.H. download link in your sig, what show is that match from?


All Star Weekend: Night One


----------



## JD13

Everybody pick up YouShoot with Honky Tonk Man. I consider it an essential purchase if your into shoots. Honky is dynamite, LOL funny stuff.


----------



## basketball45231

I just ordered my first ROH Dvds- I already have Reborn Stage Two from a grab bag- I got:
Bloodstained Honor
Manhattan Mayhem
Manhattan Mayhem 2
Supercard of Honor 2
Good Times, Great Memories
Double Feature
Driven
Best of Generation Next
Joe vs. Kobashi


----------



## Platt

JD13 said:


> Everybody pick up YouShoot with Honky Tonk Man. I consider it an essential purchase if your into shoots. Honky is dynamite, LOL funny stuff.


Might have to watch it now you've said that.


----------



## Blasko

I got my CHIKARA DVD and ordered the only Kawada T shirt I could find. 

I'm....Very happy.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I got my CHIKARA DVD and ordered the only Kawada T shirt I could find.
> 
> I'm....Very happy.


Where did you find the Kawada shirt and what CHIKARA dvd did ya order?


----------



## Blasko

http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=18579&category=53

and best of 07.


----------



## -GP-

Found King of Europe Cup 2007 for £10....worth it?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Blasko, I have two more matches to watch on Best of 07. I just haven't found the time to sit down and watch them.


----------



## .Skittles.

This is a little strange question, but can anyone name some good shows/matches with CM Punk on commentary, i find him very amusing from some of the IWA-MS stuff, so yeah, any shows or matches where punk is rather entertaining on the commentary would be awshum.


----------



## Platt

GP_Punk said:


> Found King of Europe Cup 2007 for £10....worth it?


Honestly no



.Skittles. said:


> This is a little strange question, but can anyone name some good shows/matches with CM Punk on commentary, i find him very amusing from some of the IWA-MS stuff, so yeah, any shows or matches where punk is rather entertaining on the commentary would be awshum.


I remember him being really good at one of the Death Match weekends i think 03 but i'll check tomorrow for you.


----------



## Maxx Hero

GP_Punk said:


> Found King of Europe Cup 2007 for £10....worth it?


It may be worth it just for when the ring collapsed in the Claudio and Hero match. Sure it is on Youtube, but nothing beats the novelty of owning it.



.Skittles. said:


> This is a little strange question, but can anyone name some good shows/matches with CM Punk on commentary, i find him very amusing from some of the IWA-MS stuff, so yeah, any shows or matches where punk is rather entertaining on the commentary would be awshum.


As for ROH shows, he calls most of War Of The Wire. In IWA:MSland, he had good stuff on the fantastic Simply the Best 6 show.


----------



## Sephiroth

.Skittles. said:


> This is a little strange question, but can anyone name some good shows/matches with CM Punk on commentary, i find him very amusing from some of the IWA-MS stuff, so yeah, any shows or matches where punk is rather entertaining on the commentary would be awshum.


Joe vs. Necro 1 . AMAZING commentary, better than the match itself. Also, if you can find any Nate Webb match, Punk owns on commentary. Also check out TPI 04, not only because it's one of the best tournaments i've ever seen, but because Punk is great on commentary. 

in ROH, he did a lot of late 2003 - mid 2005 shows.


----------



## McQueen

I love the classic line from IWA:MS's Something to Prove

Prazak: Hey CM Punk you gonna stick around for the CZW Show afterwords?

Punk: FUCK NO!

Man I miss that guy on commentary.


----------



## Blasko

I miss funny Prazak...


----------



## vivalabrave

WITHOUT REMORSE
Danielson/Aries vs. Jay Briscoe/Stevens --- ***1/2
Shane Hagadorn vs. Pelle Primeau --- *1/2
Dorton/Payne vs. Hero/Del Ray (Intergender Tag Titles) --- ¼*
Hero/Del Ray vs. Jigsaw/Haze --- **
El Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli --- ***1/2
Joey Matthews vs. Mark Briscoe --- **1/2
Adam Pearce vs. Delirious (Dog Collar Match) --- **1/2
Jacobs/Black vs. Danielson/Aries vs. Whitmer/Albright vs. Romero/Richards (ROH Tag Titles Ultimate Endurance) --- ****
Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title) --- ****

LOL at Richards in the back after he won the tag titles
"I'm gonna get laid...I'm gonna get laid..."


----------



## JD13

GP_Punk said:


> Found King of Europe Cup 2007 for £10....worth it?


I say yes :agree:



Platt said:


> Honestly no.


Come on Platt, the show was dissapointing with the great line up involved, but it was still alot of fun.

Nigel/Williams & Nigel/Rhino were great and there was a bunch of other fun stuff on the cards. 

Although there was also Trent Acid :no:


----------



## Platt

Did the PAC/Generico match from the pre-show make it on the DVD in the end I can't remember? If it did then I'll change my answer to yes.


----------



## JD13

I belive it did :agree:

DRAGONRANA :shocked:


----------



## ROH

I saw that DRAGONRANA on youtube, looked like Generico landed on his forehead.


----------



## Blasko

Best of 07 has been pretty darn great so far. Star ratings? Maybe.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Eye Of The Storm

Quarter Finals*

Rocky Romero vs. Bryan Danielson - ***1/4

Kevin Steen vs. Delirious - **3/4

El Generico vs. Austin Aries - ***1/2

Go Shiozaki vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/2
*You just have to love Go's chops*

*Semi Finals*

Bryan Danielson vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/2

El Generico vs. Go Shiozaki - ***3/4

*Four Corner Survival*
Mitch Franklin vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Human Tornado vs. Jason Blade - **

Ruckus and Jigsaw vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Zach Gowen - **1/2

*Final*

Kevin Steen vs. Go Shiozaki - ***3/4

*Good show, very enjoyable. While there weren't any MOTYC's, all of the tournament matches were either good or great.
Tournament MVP: Go Shiozaki*​


----------



## ROH

Benjo™ said:


> El Generico vs. Go Shiozaki - ***3/4


Man I gotta see this.


----------



## Obfuscation

^^^I concur. Generico & Go has to be awesome. Glad it wasn't a disapointment like Generico/Yokosuka.

*CZW Dishonorable Conduct:*

Joker vs Ryan McBride-*3/4
Ricky Reyes vs CJ O'Doyle-*1/4
Jon Dahmer vs Danny Demanto-**1/2
Derek Frazier vs Ricochet-***
DJ Hyde vs Steve 'Monsta' Mack-**1/4
Unlucky 13 Staple Gun Death Match: Dustin Lee vs Danny Havoc-***
CZW World Title: Ruckus(c) vs Homicide-*1/2
Ruckus/Joker vs Homicide/Ricky Reyes-**3/4
Team AnDrew vs Chuck E. Cheech-**1/2
Ladder Match/Jr. Heavyweight Title: Scotty Vortekz(c) vs Cloudy-***
4 Corners Of Pain/Iron Man Title: Toby Klein(c) vs Insane Lane vs Freakshow-**3/4
Barbed Wire Board, Panes Of Glass, Carpet Strips, Falls Count Anywhere Death Match/UVU Title: Brain Damage(c) vs Drake Younger-***3/4


----------



## -Mystery-

Ring of Honor is kicking off spring in a BIG way. You can now save 33% off everything on the ROH website with no minimum purchase required.*

As always our percent off sale includes all DVD's, live event tickets, figures, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. Save 33% off all orders with no minimum purchase. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events in the U.S.

To redeem your 33% Off Coupon on all orders just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: spring into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Please be aware that is you are ordering any preorder DVD's that your entire order will not ship until ALL items are in stock. If the order contains multiple preorder DVD's then the order will not ship until the last preorder item has arrived. Scheduled release dates for all preorder items are listed under their description.

*Sale ends Wednesday, April 23rd at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above and enter the code in the appropriate section.


----------



## Platt

:cuss:


----------



## WillTheBloody

On NOAHs 4/19 show, KENTA & Marufuji faced Go Shiozaki and Bryan Danielson.
What are the chances that this match is available, anywhere, ever?


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH 6th Anniversary Show*

Delirious vs. Human Tornado - 1/4*

Delirious and Human Tornado vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black - **3/4

Brent Albright vs. El Generico - ***1/4

Joey Matthews vs. Kevin Steen - **1/4

Austin Aries vs. Go Shiozaki - ****1/4-****1/2

*Shimmer Title Match*
Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze - **1/2

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Davey Richards and Rocky Romero vs. Ruckus and Jigsaw - **3/4
*I was so bored during this that i fell asleep, i actually enjoyed the first tag match more.*

*NoDQ Match for the FIP World Heavyweight Title*
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Necro Butcher - ***3/4-****
*This was even more brutal then i was expecting it to be*

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/2-****3/4
*This is tied with Flair/HBK as my MOTY's atm. This was just so amazing, the crowd was fantastic during it. Reminded me of the crowd during Cena vs. RVD*

*Really good show with 2 MOTYC's and 1 incredibly brutal FIP title match.*​


----------



## PsychoPriest

*ROH – Sixth Anniversary Show*

Delirious & Human Tornado Vs Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black - * * ½

Brent Albright Vs El Generico - * * *

Joey Matthews Vs Kevin Steen - * * ½

Go Shiozaki Vs Austin Aries – * * * * ¼

ROH Tag Titles - Rocky Romeo & Davey Richards Vs Vulture Squad – * * * ½

FIP Title - Necro Butcher Vs Erick Stevens Vs Roderick Strong - * * * *

ROH Title – Nigel McGuinness Vs Bryan Danielson - * * * * ½​


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Hey guys just afew questions about the "Summer of Punk". Im pretty bored at the moment with the newer shows that have been released (except maybe Breakout) an was thinking seing the whole "SOP" as the angle with Punk as champ is awesome. 

I allready own DBD 3, Sign of Dishonor, Redemption an PTFC. So my question is what the are the rest of the shows like? Think there Escape from NY, Fate of An Angel, The Homecoming are they worth getting in the next $10 sale.

And also Future is Now really interests me whats the one like aswell. Low Ki vs Aries really grabs my attention.


----------



## McQueen

Escape from NY is AWESOME IMO. One of my favorite ROH shows in general. Fate of an Angel is also a really strong show and probably my 2nd favorite of Punk's reign. Homecoming however I only thought was ok. The title match drags a bit and some of the undercard is underwhelming but Styles/Rave and the 6 man on that show are really fun/good.

If they're all on sale i'd say get them.

The Future is Now is a good show too.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

^^^Thanks for the help mate think ill end up grabbing them all in the next 10 dollar sale any idea when it might be?

While we are talking bout "The Homecoming" thats where Shelley joins the Embassy yeah? How does he join as a mystery Tag Team partner or something? Is it made to be a big deal sort of thing? Allways been curious about that


----------



## McQueen

Yeah that was the show.

No Idea about the next $10 dollar sale but expect a HUGE Announcement when it happens.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

^^ Hah, lol at ROH's huge announcments.

Anyway, I had hoped to have watched the J Cup 1995, but my disc if fucked so I've had to buy a new one. Not sure when that'll get here though.

I did watch the 9/5/95 IWGP Jr. Title match between Kanemoto and Benoit (the shot Benoit earned by winning the Super Junior tourney) last night and it was AWESOME. At the moment, I'm on ****1/2-maaaaaybe ****3/4, but I'll watch it later again before I decide. As always, I'll post my thoughts.

Also, I'm hoping to get these 3 matches watched at some point today or tomorrow:

All Japan Pro Wrestling, 11/3/1981 - Bruiser Brody v Terry Funk (can't fucking wait to see this)
All Japan Pro Wrestling, 6/8/1983 - 2/3 falls match: Ric Flair v Jumbo Tsuruta (like this needs explaining)
Dragon Gate 7, 4/6/2008 - Shingo, Cyber Kong & BxB Hulk v Kota Ibushi, Harashima & Antonio Honda (I don't think I've seen any Honda, but the other guys involved make it all good. Plus, I've heard it's awesome)


----------



## watts63

The new PWG covers...still on pre-order.


----------



## ROH

^ Love the effect on Incoherence.


----------



## MrPaiMei

WillTheBloody said:


> On NOAHs 4/19 show, KENTA & Marufuji faced Go Shiozaki and Bryan Danielson.
> What are the chances that this match is available, anywhere, ever?


Pretty low, but posible. NOAH didn't air that show on TV, and sometimes (especially this tour with the tag league though) they'll put matches from unaired show on their website about a month after the tour. A decently big League match occured on that show (Smith/Saito vs. Akiyama/Rikio) so it's possible they taped some stuff and will put that match up too. So, to answer your question, unlikely, but it may show up.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just got my state tax return back so was wondering what 4 dvd's I should buy for the 33% off sale out of these:

Double Feature
Sixth Year Anniversary
Eye of the Storm
Without Remorse
Breakout
Rising Above
FIP Redefined
Unscripted III
Glory by Honor VI Night 1
Choas at the Cow Palace
Undeniable
Honor Nation
United We Stand
A Fight at the Roxbury
Respect is Earned

Also does anyone know when the WM weekend shows come out.Really leaning toward Double Feature,Sixth Year Anniversary,Without Remorse and have now idea for the last one thanks for your help.Reviews would be very helpful.And if their is any great FIP DVD's that I should think about then tell me them really curious about Redefined.


----------



## KingKicks

KYSeahawks said:


> Just got my state tax return back so was wondering what 4 dvd's I should buy for the 33% off sale out of these:
> 
> Double Feature
> Sixth Year Anniversary
> Eye of the Storm
> Without Remorse
> Breakout
> Rising Above
> FIP Redefined
> Unscripted III
> Glory by Honor VI Night 1
> Choas at the Cow Palace
> Undeniable
> Honor Nation
> United We Stand
> A Fight at the Roxbury
> Respect is Earned
> 
> Also does anyone know when the WM weekend shows come out.Really leaning toward Double Feature,Sixth Year Anniversary,Without Remorse and have now idea for the last one thanks for your help.Reviews would be very helpful.And if their is any great FIP DVD's that I should think about then tell me them really curious about Redefined.


Breakout
Honor Nation
Rising Above
6th Anniversary Show


----------



## KYSeahawks

Can someone get me a review of FIP Redefined and Double Feature


----------



## KaijuFan

I think Chaos At The Cow Palace is a severely underrated show, might want to look into that.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I think I am going to go with Double Feature,6th Year Anniversary Show,Without Remorse,and cant decide on the last so any help would be nice


----------



## KaijuFan

Replace Double Feature with FIP's Redefined and get either Breakout or Eye of the Storm. I personally LOVED EotS. Could be because I'm a Steen mark, or that Steen and Delirious had a nice comedy match, or that every match was solid, but it's a fantastic all around show.


----------



## Obfuscation

Stellar PWG covers. Really liking what they did with Incoherence on the Dia Los Dangerous one.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Without Remorse*
1. Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson vs. Jay Briscoe & Erick Stevens (Qualifying Match- Winning Team Advances To Ultimate Endurance) - ***1/2
2. Pelle Primeau vs. Shane Hagadorn - N/R
3. Chris Hero & Sara Del Rey vs. Alex Payne & Kyle Durden (Inter Gender Tag Team Title Match) - N/R
4. Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico - ***3/4
5. Mark Briscoe vs. Joey Matthews - ***1/4
6. Adam Pearce vs. Delirious (Dog Collar Match) - ***
7. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright vs. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards vs. Qualifying Match Winner (World Tag Team Title Ultimate Endurance Match) - ***3/4
8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match) - ****1/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

I want to get IWA MS Something To prove because of the insane Necro/Joe match but I was wondering how the rest of the card is??? I mean it's a 3 disc set so it should have plenty more. also hows Necro/Joe II??? the card and the match itself?? thanks.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Does anyone know how KENTA vs. Naomichi Marufuji (11/13/04 @ Tokyo Korakuen Hall; 22:23) is? I am looking around on IVP at DVD's and want to get a KENTA and Marufuji DVD, and I know they have had some good singles matches, just wondering if this was one of them.

Thanks.


----------



## Sephiroth

Maxx Hero said:


> Does anyone know how KENTA vs. Naomichi Marufuji (11/13/04 @ Tokyo Korakuen Hall; 22:23) is? I am looking around on IVP at DVD's and want to get a KENTA and Marufuji DVD, and I know they have had some good singles matches, just wondering if this was one of them.
> 
> Thanks.


That's KENTA's final trial match. It's a great match...but not even close to the match they had on 10/29/06


----------



## KYSeahawks

Does anybody have a review for Breakout I am deciding between that and Rising Above I have already seen Aries/McGuiness so was wondering about the rest of Rising Above compared to Breakout.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Sephiroth said:


> That's KENTA's final trial match. It's a great match...but not even close to the match they had on 10/29/06


Thanks, can you any really good shows? I know that I am gonna get both of the Wrestlejams from Dragon Gate, but I don't know much of the DG and NOAH roster outside of what ROH has brought in (Which is sad considering I have Fire Pro with all the names changed to what they actually are).

So pretty much just looking for DG and NOAH, unless anything else really good pops out.


----------



## McQueen

NOAH

6/6/03 (if they have it)
7/10/04
7/15/05
3/5/06

DragonGate you should ask PaiMei


----------



## KingKicks

*FIP Redefined*

*Career vs. Managerial Licence Match*
Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards - ***

Chaysn Rance vs. Seth Delay - 1/2*

Rain and Lacey vs. Allison Danger and Trenesha - **1/4

*FIP Tag Team Title Match*
Kenny King and Jason Blade vs. Robert Anthony and Shawn Osbourne - **1/2

*Anything Goes Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/2
*
FIP Florida Heritage Title Match*
Sal Rinauro vs. Tyler Black - ***1/2
*
Handicap Match - Losing team can never wrestle in FIP again*
Shawn Murphy vs. The Heartbreak Express - **1/4

*FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/2
*Wow, just wow. This match is worth the price alone, and i can't imagine how they are going to top this in their last man standing match.*
*
This was my first FIP show, and i am definetly going to buy some more in the future.*​


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

A couple Dragon Gate recommendations:

DG PPV (2/23/05) - I may like this more than most, but the main event 6man is fantastic
DG World PPV (7/3/05) - one of the best all around wrestling shows I saw in '05
DG PPV (9/22/07) - another really solid show with 5 titles matches, 2 of which being awesome

I'm not too good at remembering the infinity episodes, but I own most from 2005 and a few from '07 and a couple that I remember being really good are:

DG Infinity #65 - the 3v3v3 tag main-event was my DG MOTY last year, and I rated it at about ****1/2-****3/4
DG Infinity #15 - really good Triangle Gate title match (****-****1/4) as well as some other fun stuff, but I really can't remember if it was anything special right now.

I have a shit load of DG stuff I bought last year that I've still to watch now that I think about it!

EDIT: I should have the Sasuke/Liger match I reviewed and rated ***** about a week or so ago uploaded in a couple hours.


----------



## T-C

Andy3000 said:


> DG World PPV (7/3/05).


This is where it's at.


----------



## -GP-

Sephiroth said:


> That's KENTA's final trial match. It's a great match...*but not even close to the match they had on 10/29/06*


Then again...what is?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I had KENTA/Maru' as my '06 MOTY... then I saw KENTA/Maru' v Morishima/Rikio from 7/16. Now THAT was fucking awesome!

And the Sasuke/Liger match from 7/8/94 is up in the Other Media section... so go watch it.


----------



## Sephiroth

GP_Punk said:


> Then again...what is?


well, in terms of KENTA vs. Marufuji (or them being on opposite teams), i can name a couple that come close, specifically their NTV cup match from 7/15/07 (which is NOAH's MOTY if Maxx Hero is interested in seeing it)

....actually that's the only one i can think of that comes close


----------



## -GP-

Sephiroth said:


> well, in terms of KENTA vs. Marufuji (or them being on opposite teams), i can name a couple that come close, specifically their NTV cup match from 7/15/07 (which is NOAH's MOTY if Maxx Hero is interested in seeing it)
> 
> ....actually that's the only one i can think of that comes close


As you can tell from my sig, i have a thing for the 29/10 match...
It's still beyond me how you can carry on and have a match of that calliber after nearly getting killed on the rail by that moonsault - sign of a great wrestler

7/15 is one of my all time fave tags to be honest...love every bit of it


----------



## ROH

The 10/29 match is very near 5*, IMO.


----------



## Burning Sword

KENTA/Marufuji and the NTV Cup Tag are very close to 5*. Ibushi made a fan out of me through his performance.


----------



## vivalabrave

ROH said:


> The 10/29 match is very near 5*, IMO.


Agreed. I watched it for the first time last year having heard nothing about it and was blown away.

****3/4 (so close to *****)


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I gave it ***** on a first viewing, but after 2 or 3 more I just bumped it down to ****3/4. The Falcon Arrow from the apron was SICK. Marufuji almost crushing his larynx and being able to continue was, like GP said, pretty incredible. 

I gave the NTV Cup final ****3/4 as well. Both awesome matches.


----------



## KeepItFresh

IWA-MS 500th Show

Dingo v.s Christian Able-***1/4-**1/2*
Rookie, 5 Way Match, The Winner Gets To Pick Whatever Show He Wants To Wrestle On Anytime in 2008: Kris Chambers v.s Jake O'Neal vs. Ethan Page v.s Buzz Jones v.s Brian Skyline-***
Davey Richards v.s Toby Klein-*****
I Quit Mach: Jimmy Jacobs v.s B.J. Whitmer-*****1/2-****3/4*
8-Man Sloppy TLC Match*-*** (45 Minutes of Sloppiness at its best)
NO DQ, IWA-MS Tag Team Title Match: Blk Out v.s The Iron Saints-***1/2*
Strong Style 4-Way: Drake Younger v.s Micheal Elgin v.s Viking v.s Roderick Strong-****1/4*
Vulgar Display Of Power v.s Elite Pro Students-*DUD*
Vulgar Display Of Power v.s Mean & Hard-*1/2**
Conflict Of Interest Match: Tank & Lucky v.s Freakshow & Chrisjen Hayme v.s Insane Lane & Jason Hades v.s Dysfunction & Troy Walters v.s Josh Abercrombie & Corporal Robinson-**1/4* (Fat people mixed with spotfests)
IWA-MS Heavyweight Title Match: Eddie Kingston v.s 2 Cold Scorpio-******
Fans Bring Weapons: Insane Lane v.s Danny Havoc v.s Necro Butcher-****1/4-***1/2*

______ 

Now some older IWA-MS...

IWAMS One More Time

Jason Dukes v.s Hillybilly Jed-****
Samoa Joe v.s Homicide-****1/2*
Danny Daniels v.s Nate Webb-**1/2*
Colt Cabana v.s Delirous v.s HC Loc-***3/4-****
Daizee Haze v.s Lacey-*NA*
Arik Cannon v.s Tracy Smothers-****1/2*
IWA-MS Tag Team Title Match: Ring Crew Express (Dunn & Marcos) v.s Brad Bradley & Ryan Boz-***1/4*
IWA-MS Light Heavyweight Title Match: Austin Aries v.s Matt Sydal-******
Chris Hero v.s CM Punk-******
Steel Cage Match: Jimmy Jacobs v.s Alex Shelley-*****1/4*

Seriously I have no idea why I went a whole year not watching this promotion. It's really underrated.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I actually don't think I've ever seen an IWA-MS show! It's weird because usually I'll try and catch anything that sounds even remotely good, and that first show you reviewd looks to be pretty damn good. I really want to see Whitmer/Jacobs from the 500th show since, from what I've heard, it seems to be awesome.


----------



## -Mystery-

IWA-MS and underrated should never be used in the same sentence.


----------



## steverockamaniac

this isnt exactly a ecw/wwe DVD so i put it in here, move it if you wish...



> DVD REVIEW : Guest Booker with Raven : Booking Hall and Nash in ECW
> Reviewed by Steve Rockamaniac of MainEventRadio.com
> 
> Over the years, Raven has been loved and hated by many in the wrestling business. Those he has not pissed off have praised the wrestling mind he has, and many times it has been suggested that Raven could be a highly successful head booker for a wrestling company, So Kayfabe Commentaries decided to give him that chance in a special installment of the “Guest Booker” DVD series that they are calling the “Booker At Heart” edition. The very hypothetical situation that Raven is given is booking Scott Hall and Kevin Nash as if they decided to jump ship from the WWF to ECW back in 1996 instead of jumping to World Championship Wrestling. Raven was world champion at the time, so this becomes even more unique as he is not only given the chance to book the two big names, but to book himself during the 10 months leading into ECW’s PPV debut, Barely Legal in April 1997.
> 
> What has to be most impressive about Raven’s booking performance on this DVD is that he came into it with absolutely no preparation, He may or may not have been told the subject of DVD beforehand, but he starts the feature with no idea of what was going on at the time in ECW despite the fact that he was living and fighting through it. That’s what substance abuse will do to as Raven called this point in time “the beginning of my lost years”. Despite this, Raven sits down for 90 minutes and goes in depth about how he would bring in Hall, Nash and as a added bonus Sean “Xpac” Waltman. Raven does this with only a couple of small timeouts to brush up on history, and goes into marathon mode for the final portion of the feature as he kicks host Sean Oliver to the curb and takes over the white board scribbling down the rantings and ravings of Raven’s booking mind. Admittingly it’s tough at times for the viewer to keep track of Raven’s ramblings, even Oliver ends up with question marks all over his face at one point (literally!), but as I would eventually find out it all makes sense in the end. The task of making it clear is somewhat easier thanks to a on screen display of the month by month booking as it gets filled in by Raven. You also get the chance to learn something about Raven, that being he gets very cranky when is hungry as he continuously mentions near the end of the feature that he wants food and when it eventually arrives you get a added surprise in the closing credits as Raven scarfs down his chow.
> 
> Giving you a small idea of the path Raven goes down, Scott Hall arrives to ECW first and cuts a promo explaining how he was no longer going to be run over by a red white and blue bus of Lex Luger and is ready to break out, and will obviously want to do so by getting Raven’s world title, instead the flock confront Hall in the ring, after which Hall explains to Raven that if he wants to bring his friends into this, then Hall has some friends he could bring as well which as you can tell would be how Nash would eventually be introduced. Hall and Raven begin a long title feud while Nash it sent down a path of destroying big men such as Brian Lee and Dr Death Steve Williams to eventually enter a feud with The Sandman. X-pac is brought in during the progression of these feuds, and Terry Funk also enters heading into Barely Legal to get his title shot against Hall on Funk’s 20 year anniversary of being in the business.
> To say the least this was a complete departure from previous Guest booker editions as not only is Raven a booker at heart, but the angle he is asked to book is something that never happened, regardless we end up with a entertaining final product as much like old time radio used to be, it gives you a chance to close your eyes for a second and fanaticize about what could have been and if you were an old school ECW fan or a big fan of the outsiders then it could be something very appealing to you .
> “Guest Booker with Raven : Booking Hall and Nash in ECW” is now available on DVD from Kayfabe Commentaries. For more information or to order your own copy check out www.kayfabecommentaries.com and to read my previous DVD reviews head on over to www.maineventradio.com/reviews.htm


----------



## KeepItFresh

Despite some less traveled wrestlers and occasionally some really dull death matches the product is pretty awesome.

Mystery rarely anybody talks about IWA-MS especially on here.


----------



## -GP-

> Guest Booker with Raven : Booking Hall and Nash in ECW


I'm so buying this!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Yeah, that Guest Booker with Raven looks pretty sweet.


----------



## -Mystery-

KeepItFresh said:


> Despite some less traveled wrestlers and occasionally some really dull death matches the product is pretty awesome.
> 
> Mystery rarely anybody talks about IWA-MS especially on here.


I used to talk about it all the time. However, the product became absolute crap in 2007. The IWA-MS/IWA-DS feud really killed the product, IMO. Not to mention the straying away from actual wrestling and focusing more on death matches in 2007 was a pretty horrible decision as well. Finally, Ian's booking is absolute shit.


----------



## KeepItFresh

-Mystery- said:


> I used to talk about it all the time. However, the product became absolute crap in 2007. The IWA-MS/IWA-DS feud really killed the product, IMO. Not to mention the straying away from actual wrestling and focusing more on death matches in 2007 was a pretty horrible decision as well. Finally, Ian's booking is absolute shit.


All I saw from the MS/DS feud was Axl Rotten v.s Tank and that sucked.

How was the TPI last year, though?


----------



## Maxx Hero

I heard it was actually pretty good, haven't seen it myself though.


----------



## -Mystery-

KeepItFresh said:


> All I saw from the MS/DS feud was Axl Rotten v.s Tank and that sucked.
> 
> How was the TPI last year, though?


The worst since 2003, IMO. It had its gems (Hero/Kingston, Nigel/Claudio, Hero/Scorpio) but there was way too much filler talent which resulted in some poor matches which resulted in the tournament becoming very unenjoyable.

My issue with the shows is there are too many pointless matches on the card. I mean sometimes you'll have 11 matches on a show and more than half of them feature piss poor talent. It really kills the tempo of a show. If he'd cut the shows down to like 7-8 matches, you'd get a much more enjoyable product. Also, it doesn't help when most of the time there are only 2-3 matches on the card which actually have some sort of backstory behind them. Most of the time Ian books matches just for the sake of booking them.


----------



## Platt

Thats why I rarely buy IWA masters anymore because it's very rare if I watch more than 3 or 4 matches on the card.


----------



## JD13

As a big fan of the guest booker series, i will no doubt pick up the latest addition with Raven. Have to say though, the situation is the most unlikely yet.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just ordered Without Remorse,Breakout,6th Year Anniversary Show,and Double Feature.Could anyone rate my order I dont know why I was so intrgued with Double Feature but I am.Has anyone seen it.And also how do Breakout and Without Remorse compare


----------



## Maxx Hero

You shoun't have a problem loving 6AS, and Without Remorse looked really good, but I gave Roddy and Nigel from DBDIV ****1/4. The main event from Breakout looks good but I have yet to see it. As for Double Feature, I don't plan on getting it myself. But then again how could you not enjoy two ROH shows for the prie of one?

Continueing with rating orders, I just placed my first ever on IVPvideos thanks to the help of you guys on here. I think it is a pretty good load for $25;

*Best of Briscoe Brothers*-_Though I am hard on them (no sells), I figure Japan will bring out the best in them. Key matches include vs. Ibushi and Marufuji, and vs. Marufuji and Suguira._
*Toryumon Wrestlejam*-_A fantastic DVD including Aries vs. Yokosuka, and Jack Evans vs. Genki Horiguchi vs. Akira Tozawa._
*Toryumon WrestleJam 2*-_The most recent Wrestlejam. Shingo vs. Aries, and an Elimination 8 man 3 way tag match._
*Best of NOAH 2006 V.02*-_Kobashi vs. KENTA and Kobashi vs. Marufuji. Also includes KENTA vs. Ishimori._
*Best of NOAH 2006 V.03*-_This one has some good tags on it, but most of all it has the 10/29 "near *****" KENTA vs. Marufuji match._
*Toryumon 06/30/2007 June 30th 2007*-_I heard Dragon Gate MOTY and had to get this one. New Hazard vs. Speed Muscle vs. Typhoon in three way six man tag action._
*Best of Toryumon 2005 V.5*-_Features the majority of the King Of Gate tournament. Lots of good stuff with Shingo, BxB Hulk, Dragon Kid, Yokosuka, Ryo Saito, and CIMA involved._
*NOAH 12/02/2007 December 2nd 2007*-_I saw Kobashi on the Joe vs. Kobashi ROH show and loved his style (anyone else asking for Kobashi vs. Strong?). I also heard about his successful battle of cancer and the emotion of his return match on this DVD. Should be good. Also has Morishima vs. Marufuji._


Plus I figured I would pass along that IVPvideos has a puro sampler for $0.25. This includes some nice looking matches from NOAH, NJPW, Dragon Gate, BJPW, and more. This is a steal to get into puro or as a chance to just see a bunch of good matches cheap. Definatly a deal no one on here should pass up.


----------



## -Mystery-

With the current sale, Double Feature is actually $13 so two shows for $13 is a huge steal. I've actually thought about buying it because it's so cheap.


----------



## huthutraul

I can't choose between Without Remorse or Breakout with the current sale. Anyone got a suggestion?


----------



## Maxx Hero

I would suggest Without Remorse, but I am a Roddy fan. You also get Ultimate Endurance, a dog collar match, and Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico. So, my money is with Without Remorse.


----------



## Sephiroth

I was at Without Remorse live so...*BUY BREAKOUT NOW!*


----------



## KingKicks

-Mystery- said:


> With the current sale, Double Feature is actually $13 so two shows for $13 is a huge steal. I've actually thought about buying it because it's so cheap.


That was the only reason i ordered Double Feature.

And as for choosing between Without Remorse or Breakout, i'd choose Without Remorse even though i enjoyed Black vs. Danielson more then all the matches on Without Remorse.


----------



## McQueen

Don't get me wrong people I liked the match, but I didn't think the Marufuji/KENTA GHC Title match was great enough to call a MOTY canadate, especially in 2006 the Year of the American Dragon. Maybe *** 3/4 or **** to me. And I can think of about 10 NOAH matches I like a lot more.


----------



## Platt

SPRING OF HONOR SALE- TAKE 30% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

Ring of Honor is kicking off spring in a BIG way. You can now save 30% off everything on the ROH website with no minimum purchase required.*

As always our percent off sale includes all DVD's, live event tickets, figures, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. Save 30% off all orders with no minimum purchase. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events in the U.S.

To redeem your 30% Off Coupon on all orders just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: spring into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Please be aware that is you are ordering any preorder DVD's that your entire order will not ship until ALL items are in stock. If the order contains multiple preorder DVD's then the order will not ship until the last preorder item has arrived. Scheduled release dates for all preorder items are listed under their description.

*Sale ends Monday, April 28th at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above and enter the code in the appropriate section.


----------



## KeepItFresh

When it comes down to Breakout and Without Remorse I'd totally get Without Remorse, because I really liked the main event over Danielson/Black.

Actual full cards Breakout is slighty better, but the cage match between Hero/Nigel could have been much better in my mind.


----------



## peep4life

KeepItFresh said:


> When it comes down to Breakout and Without Remorse I'd totally get Without Remorse, because I really liked the main event over Danielson/Black.
> 
> Actual full cards Breakout is slighty better, but the cage match between Hero/Nigel could have been much better in my mind.


I felt the same way about the cage match, too much trying to get out of the cage and obviously being able to get out, the wrestler slowed down, a lot. Also didn't like how Nigel obviously had Hero pinned a few times and didn't go for a cover and instead tried to leave the cage. It was entertaining, but it could have been way better.


----------



## ROH

Man, the opener to Without Remorse was great. Loads of cool little touches, the fans were hot and they didn't overstay their welcome. Best opener from ROH in recent memory.

I also watched Strong/Necro/Stevens from 6YA...just a war. Super fun stuff.


----------



## Blasko

My Kawada t-shirt *came*...

And so did I... <3


----------



## Platt

New videowire up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj10giHAwAE


----------



## KYSeahawks

Has anyonme seen Double Feature yet how good is it.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Platt said:


> New videowire up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj10giHAwAE


I was highly dissapointed that there weren't more streamers thrown while Jimmy was crying lol.


----------



## Spartanlax

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> My Kawada t-shirt *came*...
> 
> And so did I... <3


Oh, THAT'S why you sent me the pic message? I thought you had the shirt for a while. Well, it's completely sexy either way.


----------



## T-C

I thought I heard something earlier. That explains it.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> My Kawada t-shirt *came*...
> 
> And so did I... <3


picture of the shirt nao...

...pm me a picture of the latter


----------



## Blasko

Sephiroth said:


> picture of the shirt nao...
> 
> ...pm me a picture of the latter


....

I need an adult.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> ....
> 
> I need an adult.


i'll tell you what, if you wear the Kawada shirt, i'll promise to buy this and wear it...










edit: found this, thought you'd enjoy it


----------



## McQueen

I totally need that HUSTLE Shirt to complete my Awesomeness.

BUT WHERE IS YINLING THE EROTIC TERRORIST


----------



## Margate

just watched ROH Bloodiest matches and that is a awesome dvd, with being new to the Indy scene its already opened my eyes up to how much better it can be outside WWE


----------



## McQueen

WWE is good an all but its nice to see people realizing Vince's Vision of what wrestling should be isn't all thats out there.

KOCH Vision **snicker** should have just made one more DVD available called " ROH Honorable...: Who the fuck are we kidding the Bryan Danielson show".

Edit: Yeah well I NEVER thought I would say this.....

Better than both of the final 2 matches on J Cup '94, Liger vs Sasuke: The Rematch. Five f'n Stars!
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...ger-v-great-sasuke-won-match.html#post5652700

Andy3000 = The Shit for finding/uploading this.


----------



## Margate

McQueen said:


> WWE is good an all but its nice to see people realizing Vince's Vision of what wrestling should be isn't all thats out there.
> 
> KOCH Vision **snicker** should have just made one more DVD available called " ROH Honorable...: Who the fuck are we kidding the Bryan Danielson show".
> 
> Edit: Yeah well I NEVER thought I would say this.....
> 
> Better than both of the final 2 matches on J Cup '94, Liger vs Sasuke: The Rematch. Five f'n Stars!
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...ger-v-great-sasuke-won-match.html#post5652700
> 
> Andy3000 = The Shit for finding/uploading this.


im glad others opened my eyes to organisations like ROH and really enjoying the dvd's i have so far and waiting for another 10 to be delivered that i won on ebay.

ones that have really impressed me that i had not seen before are Roderick Strong and Jack Evans


----------



## McQueen

Strong is great and Evans is often very fun.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> Edit: Yeah well I NEVER thought I would say this.....
> 
> Better than both of the final 2 matches on J Cup '94, Liger vs Sasuke: The Rematch. Five f'n Stars!
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...ger-v-great-sasuke-won-match.html#post5652700
> 
> Andy3000 = The Shit for finding/uploading this.


$5/£2.50 was SO worth it just for that match. Better yet, it had an awesome Steiners v Hase/Mutoh match on it as well.

I'm with you though, I pegged both the J Cup Liger/Sasuke and Sasuke/Benoit matches as being damn near untouchable, but I prefer this match to both of them.

Speaking of Sasuke, I think I know how the crazy bastard can break his head and act like it's nothing - my fucking pain meds! Last night I made the mistake of taking 2 pills and then drinking alcohol (only 3 pints of Bud, btw), which then caused me to fall alseep STANDING UP, and take a Sasuke-esque head-dive into a fuckin' table! If an ROHbot was present I'm sure it would have drew a "This is awesome" chant. My old man thought it was pretty fuckin' funny though.

Anyway, back on topic I guess - my order from IVP arrived today: *Best of Eddie Guerrero V.2, Best of Dean Malenko, NJPW Airforce Wars J, Super J Cup '95 (since my last one's fucked) and NJPW 10/11/99 PPV (I only really bought this for the Jrs matches though). *I'll review the J Cup when I watch it, probably some time today or tomorrow.


----------



## T-C

GUYS WATCH THIS:
http://fans.wwe.com/www.internetcel...8/04/22/i_am_a_fantastic_wrestler_and_manager


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

T-C said:


> GUYS WATCH THIS:
> http://fans.wwe.com/www.internetcel...8/04/22/i_am_a_fantastic_wrestler_and_manager


Is this guy for real?! "Broke both my feet at an England National Taekwondo Championship" "Herniated a disc banch pressing twice my body weight" "They haven't had time to train their mouth like I have"... awesome.

He looks like a Man. Utd. fan. Holy shit, T-C, is this you?!


----------



## T-C

Andy3000 said:


> Is this guy for real?! "Broke both my feet at an England National Taekwondo Championship" "Herniated a disc banch pressing twice my body weight" "They haven't had time to train their mouth like I have"... awesome.


I really hope he's for real as the idea of doing that is just fantastic. What a fruit.



Andy3000 said:


> He looks like a Man. Utd. fan. Holy shit, T-C, is this you?!


He seems like more of a scouser to me, clearly not one of lifes winners.


----------



## -GP-

I love how he put his promo "ON THE YOUTUBE"

Maybe he's taking lessons from Mike "Awesome" Adamle, wouldn't you agree, Mike the Miz?


----------



## vivalabrave

Platt said:


> New videowire up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj10giHAwAE


Had to turn my volume up almost all the way but after Claudio ruffs up Nigel and walks away...Nigel collects himself and quietly says, "Jesus......Germans......."

Awesome.


----------



## watts63

*Matches From ROH Double Feature Night Two*

Roderick Strong vs. Necro Butcher vs. Delirious vs. Eddie Edwards ***1/4 (An Awesome Slip 'N Slide Moment From Strong & Necro)

Erick Stevens vs. Tyler Black **3/4

Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness & Go Shiozaki ***3/4


----------



## Platt

Preview of the Jacobs/Whitmer NRBW Match http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ-k....com/product.php?productid=16271&cat=0&page=1


----------



## watts63

New sale from SMV...


----------



## .Skittles.

Platt said:


> Preview of the Jacobs/Whitmer NRBW Match http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ-k....com/product.php?productid=16271&cat=0&page=1


Doesn't look too bad. Jacobs wearing crown of wire = awshum


----------



## Platt

I'll be buying the show just for that match the I Quit match was epic so this is a must see for me.


----------



## Blasko

I was browsing HighSpots and came across these...

http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=18815&category=0
http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=18816&category=0
http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=18817&category=0
http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=18813&category=0

:yum:


----------



## -Mystery-

Thanks SMV for still NOT having the 16 Carat Gold Tournament in stock...


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I was browsing HighSpots and came across these...
> 
> http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=18815&category=0
> http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=18816&category=0
> http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=18817&category=0
> http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=18813&category=0
> 
> :yum:


Oh i'm def. getting those when I get enough money.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I was browsing HighSpots and came across these...
> 
> http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=18815&category=0
> http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=18816&category=0
> http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=18817&category=0
> http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=18813&category=0
> 
> :yum:


I think I might have to buy the 1992 disc just for the Liger/Koji v Ultimo/Orihara match! I've never seen it before, nor have I even heard it get pimped. I feel the need to get every at least decent jr. heavyweight match that happened in NJ from the 90s!

Btw, did you happen to watch the Liger/Sasuke match I posted? I was just wondering what your thoughts on it were seeing how you gave their J Cup match ***** (if I remember right).


----------



## Blasko

I love their first match from the J Cup, downloading it as we speak.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Cool, it's pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Blasko

Just finished Liger/Sasuke II, and there was no let down at all. I do, still, prefer their first match a little more. 

And I think what Liger said at the end is "YOU'RE A PUNK. YOU WILL NEVER PIN ME EVER AGAIN. EVER."


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Haha, yeah, I figured it was something to that effect. Glad you enjoyed it anyway.


----------



## Blasko

If you play it in slow mo, you can see Sasuke's heart break....


----------



## KeepItFresh

Some reviews...

IWA-MS House of Hardcore

Brad Bradley v.s Dysfunction-***1/2*
Adrian Serrano v.s Cash Flo-****
Vic Capri v.s Colt Cabana-*****
2 out of 3 Fall Match for the IWA-MS Tag Team Titles: Mean & Hard ("Mean" Mitch Page & Rollin' Hard) v.s Todd Morton & Mitch Ryder-***1/2*
Mike Quakenbush v.s Ace Steel-****1/2*
I Quit Match: Trent Baker & Bull Pain v.s Bad Breed (Axl & Ian Rotten)-*****
TLC Match for the IWA-MS Heavyweight Title: Chris Hero v.s CM Punk-*****3/4*
Madman Pondo v.s Corporal Robinson v.s Necro Butcher-****1/4*

IWA-EC A Need To Bleed 2008

Tracy Smothers v.s Super Oprah-*DUD*
Cobra v.s Warpig-*1/2**
IWA-EC Zero-G Championship Match: Shima Xion v.s "Omega" Aaron Draven-***1/2-**3/4*
Zac Vincent v.s Eugene-**3/4*
Guido Andretti v.s Juggalator-**3/4-***
Taped Fist Match: Viper v.s Brain Damage-***3/4*
Barbwire Match: Drake Younger v.s Mad Man Pondo-***3/4*

My first time watching an IWA-EC show and it really wasn't that great.


----------



## Blasko

Shame that IWA:EC, well, sucks.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Too many people on the card look like they just came of wrestling school. It was pretty awful.

It also doesn't help when I heard Josh Abercrombie jobbed to Aaron Draven to win the Zero-G title in the first place. He certainly shouldn't have gone over. I would have rather seen Abercrombie v.s Xion, COME ON!


----------



## watts63

The first IWA-EC show I seen was Stiff Competition & I thought it was a very solid show. Necro Butcher/Brain Damage & Kingston Talking Trash To A Three Year Old Girl was great.


----------



## McQueen

I'm only buying a IWA:EC DVD if Dino is there to molest the crowd.

And even so I'd only get it if it was 1/2 price.



Blaskoshu Dino said:


> I was browsing HighSpots and came across these...
> 
> http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=18815&category=0
> http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=18816&category=0
> http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=18817&category=0
> http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=18813&category=0


You rapscallion how did you find these! OMG even some matches I haven't seen yet. Must Buy... :$


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Found some more:

Best of 1989-1991
Best of 1995
Best of 1996
Best of 1997-1998
Best of 1999
Best of 2000
Best of 2001-2002

I may buy 1996 just for the Benoit/Eddie BOSJ match!


----------



## McQueen

1999 doesn't look that good, but 89-90, 95 & 96 look pretty nice.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Yeah, 99 looks pretty disappointing, although the OMEGA tag should be interesting. I'd get 95 in a heartbeat if I didn't own all of the matches on other DVDs. Same goes for 96, except I don't have Eddie/Benoit in full... I'm actually tempted just to buy it for that match since I can't seem to find it in full anywhere else.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah same deal with me and '95, I have all those matches already. I actually just made an order I got:

89-90
92
93
96
97-98

And a shiny gold Dr. Wagner Mask.


----------



## Blasko

Highspots has a lot of good things. You just have to look really hard... 

such as...

http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=18257
http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=18472
http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=18089
http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=11871
http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=13341

Getting the Inoki set as soon as possible.


----------



## McQueen

That Muta set looks pretty good.


----------



## Blasko

There's a pretty big Liger set floating around too. :$


----------



## McQueen

I have a rather sizable Liger set from Goldenboy, pretty epic. The only problem with it is it only goes to 1997.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Liger set? I'll need to search that out!


----------



## McQueen

Andy3000 said:


> Liger set? I'll need to search that out!


http://www.goldenboytapes.com/tapee-010.html


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> http://www.goldenboytapes.com/tapee-010.html


Just found the Liger set on highspots... both are the same (or VERY similair, I only skimmed through the highspots one). I was intending on getting the goldenboy one anyway so it's all good. Highspots has an extra match, but after a quick look through, I'm not sure what it is. Although Goldenboy has 3 bonus matches.

Fuck it, either will do.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I want that 5 disc Misawa set.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I was just wondering I ordered ROH DVD's on tuesday and they still have not showed up on my bank account so I have no idea if they went through so I was wondering if i will still have the 33 percent off.and also does the 30 percent off apply to tickets.B/c me and my 2 brothers want to go to Dayton


----------



## Burning Sword

*PWG European Vacation II: France:*

Steve Douglas vs. Thumbtack Jack- *3/4
Ken’ichiro Arai vs. Lupin Matsutani- **1/2
Chris Hero vs. Human Tornado- ***-***1/4
Jazzy B vs. Jetta- *3/4-**
Joey Ryan vs. PAC- ***1/2
Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico- ****
Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson- ***3/4-****

This was a pretty good show overall. The last three matches really save it for me though.


----------



## KaijuFan

KYSeahawks said:


> I was just wondering I ordered ROH DVD's on tuesday and they still have not showed up on my bank account so I have no idea if they went through so I was wondering if i will still have the 33 percent off.and also does the 30 percent off apply to tickets.B/c me and my 2 brothers want to go to Dayton


You should be fine, sometimes ROH takes it's sweet ass time to process orders. If nothing comes in a few more days drop ROHHelp a line asking about the situation. 

I believe the 30% off applies to tickets, I'm sure I read it in a recent newswire.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Thx cant wait for my order to come in


----------



## alrow4

which dvds are the best from the "Summer of Punk"? i'm thinking of buying 2 or 3 cuz i love punk


----------



## McQueen

Death Before Dishonor III for his win alone is worth it.

Otherwise I'd say the best was Escape from New York and then Fate of An Angel.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'd probably put Punk: The Final Chapter over one of those two for obvious reasons.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

What are the best PWG DVDs out there no matter what year?? I'm starting to get into them and want to know the very best to get.


----------



## Blasko

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> What are the best PWG DVDs out there no matter what year?? I'm starting to get into them and want to know the very best to get.


 BOLA 06 and 07.


----------



## MrPaiMei

And Giant Size Annual #4.


----------



## watts63

And All-Star Weekend I-VI, Enchantment Under The Sea, After School Special, Smells Like Steen Spirit, Based on A True Story, DDT4.


----------



## Obfuscation

Add Crusin For A Brusin & Astonishing X-Mas & BOLA 05 to the PWG list.


----------



## -GP-

No love for (Please Don't Call It) The O.C.?
Sure, no MOTYCs, but a solid show and imo it's worth it for Cabana-Tornado alone... 
("Marty...i can't get up." :lmao)


----------



## vivalabrave

I also like Reason for the Season and Use Your Illusion IV. Go to Highspots and get the PWG 3 DVDs for $20 special.

New E-mail from IVP



> It is that time again for a king sized update from www.ivpvideos.com. Over 100 new DVDs, with the biggest one being NOAH 3/2/2008. For a limited time only, I am offering this historic two disc set for only $1.99!!!!! Whoa, what am I thinking!!!
> 
> Other highlights in the new update include
> 
> NJPW Commercial DVD set featuring very rare exciting matches.
> NJPW 2/17/2008 featuring Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kurt Angle
> The latest Dragon Gate, AJPW, Osaka Pro and BJPW
> Some rare FMW releases
> Best of Briscoe Brothers two disc custom compilation.
> NOAH 2/15/2008 and NOAH 2/21/2008
> NWC 15 volume set
> Rare older AJPW Tag League releases
> Best of Adrian Adonis & Dick Murdoch four disc set, Best of Sabu two disc set, and Best of Art Barr two disc set
> Some new Battlarts DVD
> 
> Plus much much more. Any questions or comments please send us an e-mail at [email protected]. All orders will be shipping by Monday that are currently processing. Thanks, and I look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Chris S.
> www.ivpvideos.com


The 3/2 show has:
Morishima vs. Misawa (GHC Title)
Briscoes vs. Marufuji/Suguira
Kobashi in action
*AND THE KINGS OF WRESTLING!*

That reminds me...wasn't ROH supposed to release the Briscoes tag from that night on DVD? Did they already do it? Maybe it'll be on SOH III due to no tag title match (like that show needs anymore awesomness).


----------



## JD13

wow, some great stuff at IVP. Need to make an order.


----------



## McQueen

Platt, what SHIMMER shows should I get?


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> Platt, what SHIMMER shows should I get?


All of them :agree:


----------



## McQueen

Think you could narrow it down to the 4 or 5 best ones lol


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> Think you could narrow it down to the 4 or 5 best ones lol


12 is a must to see the finals of the tournament, then probably 8, 14 and 10 although 15 & 16 could be great looking at the cards.


----------



## McQueen

Ok thanks Platt, I was thinking about the Tournament already.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Jushin Liger & Koji Kanemoto v Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (New Japan Pro Wrestling 11/12/92*

WOW! Fanfuckingtastic match. I Really like how everybody plays their role perfectly here. See, Ultimo & Orihara are WAR guys, while Liger & Koji are fighting for New Japan. Naturally the WAR guys are the heels, and while Ultimo is relatively respected by the New Japan crowd (and remains respectful to both the NJ crowd and his opponents in return... mostly), Orihara is fuckin' _hated_ here. From the moment his name is announced, to any time he steps in the ring, to doing anything that would be considered "heelish" in the slightest, he gets awesome heat. Kanemoto hasn't degenerated into the punk that likes to kick babies and stuff just yet, so he's still the good guy, albeit with a little 'edge', to the New Japan fans. Liger? Well, he's fuckin' Liger - obviously the fans are red hot for this guy. Like, REALLY behind him. It's awesome.

Right from the bell it's pretty obvious that Orihara has run over Kanemoto's dog and that Kanemoto fucked Orihahra's girlfriend in return (or perhaps Kanemoto did the fucking first) because they are constantly bringing the hate for one another. The best instance of this, at least in the opening stages, is when Kanemoto backs Orihahra into the corner and Orihara looks at him like he's going to make him his bitch... so Kanemoto slaps him fucking silly. That was beautiful, seriously. What's even beautifuler (that's right, I'm about to talk about Liger so new, idiot words are allowed) is when Liger gets the tag and the crowd EXPLODES. Orihara never ran over Liger's dog though so there isn't the _hate_ between these 2... that is until Orihara SLAPS JUSHIN THUNDER LIGER!!!! Of course Liger's all "Motherfucker! Kill Rex _and_ slap me?! Shit's ON now, bitch!". So he slaps Orihara silly again. Awe-fuckin-some! Orihara then weighs up his options and says "Fuck it, getting slapped sucks. Your turn." so he tags in Ultimo.

At this stage in his career, Ultimo is pretty green, but the action is awesome nonetheless, and for the next 10 minutes, all 4 guys bring their 'A game'. Then...

Things REALY pick up! The last 6 minutes or so are freakin' great, rapid paced fun for everybody. Excellent spots, more hate, but maybe best of all, some awesome, awesome psychology - See, Kanemoto's obviously nothing compared to his teammate at this stage in his career. But neither are Orihara and Ultimo, and they know both are fact. So they do whatever they can to get Liger out of the way (there's a freakin' awesome suicide dive, tope, moonsault, senton sequence from all 4 guys around this part) so they can focus on Koji. They manage to do this, but Liger just keeps managing to get back in and save his New Japan buddy. Maybe my favourite spot in the entire match is when Orihara has Koji in a Boston Crab while Ultimo goes up top for a moonsault (which would have been a sick double team move), only for Liger to dive in to push bastard Orihara out of the way and lay over Koji so he doesn't get utterly fucked up! It's like Kobashi crawling over to help Misawa from 6/9/95, only with faster guys that wear cool outfits. Eventually the WAR guys' persistance pays off and Dragon kills Kanemoto dead for the 3 count, ending a fucking awesome match.

It's it a toss up between this and the Super Junior Tag League final as my favourite jr. heavyweight tag match! *****3/4*


----------



## Spartanlax

I love when puro fans review puro matches...it's always so entertaining to read. Andy and Jake (PaiMei) are usually proof of this. Stuff like "so he killed him dead" is said often, as well as analogies and funny stories. Does anyone else notice this kinda stuff? I love it. I love you. I love love.

Haha great review man, I'm gonna download that match when Ditch's site starts loading for me again.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Thanks for the compliments, I guess .

I actually don't think this is on the site (I'm not sure if he's planning to up it soon though), but I could upload it in the Other Media section. Fuck it, I'll do it tomorrow anyway haha.


----------



## Spartanlax

Definite compliments, haha. And I just checked...not on the site. Boo. Commence uploading when ya can


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I'll definitely do it tomorrow. I'd do it tonight, but it seems to take me hours to upload stuff on megaupload and I'm leaving for a Backlash party in a couple minutes. Alcohol and Fatal 4-ways are always fun.


----------



## -GP-

Right, a more general question this, but i figure this is the place to ask...

Up until now i've kept all my non-purchased dvd wrestling (random matches, downloaded PPVs, maybe a downloaded shoot or a home video here and there) on an external hard drive.
At first i didn't keep track of what i had which wasn't much of an issues, but now that the - pretty massive - hard drive is getting kinda full, i'm going through the process of burning everything on DVD, numbering the DVDs and putting everything in a database that says things like promotion, date and - most importantly - disk number.

My question is, does anyone here use software to catalogue their wrestling, and if yes, which? I've done the whole thing in Excel (not big on db software - learning Access for this seemed like overkill) and it's working fine, but i'd like to know if anyone has anything better to suggest while i'm still in the mood of moving everything to a different db format again.


----------



## McQueen

Alcohol and Fatal 4 Way Stops! Don't drink and drive.

Just ordered FIP Redefined & SHIMMER Vol. 8, 12 & 14

Lax officially sucks till he watches some Kawada matches.


----------



## Burning Sword

Andy, you're fucking awesome at reviewing matches seriously


----------



## -Mystery-

Just won Eye of the Storm off eBay for $9.


----------



## Spartanlax

McQueen said:


> Alcohol and Fatal 4 Way Stops! Don't drink and drive.
> 
> Just ordered FIP Redefined & SHIMMER Vol. 8, 12 & 14
> 
> Lax officially sucks till he watches some Kawada matches.


Downloading Kawada/Hashimoto from 04....oh, and Kawada/Tenyru vs HG/RG just to watch murder.


----------



## McQueen

Kawada/Hash '04 is pretty good. Sadly Hash's last great match.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Definatly gonna get the two new dragon gate shows off IVP once I finish watching the stuff from my last order. These shows look great. Included on them are...

*New Hazard vs. Speed Muscle *for the GHC Jr. Tag Titles is most definatly a reason to go for the first of the shows. Haven't heard a bad comment on this match.

The second of the shows has *Speed Muscle vs. The SAT* for the Open the Twin Gate Unified Tag Titles. It will be nice to see some new SAT, as I am not familier with their non ROH work. You also get a JAM CUP Survival Battle Royal, *Masato Yoshino vs. El Generico* for the Open the Brave Gate Title, and CIMA/Dragon Kid/Susumu Yokosuka/Human Tornado vs. Shingo Takagi/Cyber Kong/Austin Aries/Jack Evans 2/3 Falls.

Good stuff all around I must say.

Also-has anyone here seen Misawa vs. Morishima from the 3/2 NOAH show? I am thinking about getting it, as it is only $1.99, but I already have the secondary main event tag match, and don't know if the rest of the card is any good.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah Shima/Misawa was a good match. Maybe not MOTYC good but I enjoyed it.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

Thanks everyone on the PWG help. I already have BOLA 2006, I plan on getting these for now:

All Star Weekend V - Night 1 April 7, 2007 
All Star Weekend V - Night 2 April 8, 2007 
Dynamite Duumvirate Tag Team Title Tournament Night 1 May 19, 2007 
Dynamite Duumvirate Tag Team Title Tournament Night 2 May 20, 2007
BOLA 2007 3 disc
Giant-Size Annual #4 July 29, 2007

Also I didn't know that Jimmy Jacobs & BJ were continuing their feud in IWA-MS. What show is their I Quit match from IWA on?? and also saw some sick clips from their Barbed Wire match, want to know what show is that on too?? I don't think it came out yet, no? 

one last IWA-MS question, how was the 500th show??

thanks everyone


----------



## McQueen

The "I Quit" was on the 500th Show if i'm not mistaken. And from what I hear it was by far the best part of the show.

Not sure what show the NRBW match will be on, not sure if its even out yet.


----------



## Platt

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> Thanks everyone on the PWG help. I already have BOLA 2006, I plan on getting these for now:
> 
> All Star Weekend V - Night 1 April 7, 2007
> All Star Weekend V - Night 2 April 8, 2007
> Dynamite Duumvirate Tag Team Title Tournament Night 1 May 19, 2007
> Dynamite Duumvirate Tag Team Title Tournament Night 2 May 20, 2007
> BOLA 2007 3 disc
> Giant-Size Annual #4 July 29, 2007
> 
> Also I didn't know that Jimmy Jacobs & BJ were continuing their feud in IWA-MS. What show is their I Quit match from IWA on?? and also saw some sick clips from their Barbed Wire match, want to know what show is that on too?? I don't think it came out yet, no?
> 
> one last IWA-MS question, how was the 500th show??
> 
> thanks everyone


I Quit was on the 500th show the barbed wire match was on April Bloodshowers which is out now.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Lax, for for sheer historical sake be sure to see Kawada vs. Sasaki from 2000. Led directly to Sasaki's current world domination.


----------



## McQueen

MrPaiMei said:


> Lax, for for sheer historical sake be sure to see Kawada vs. Sasaki from 2000. Led directly to Sasaki's current world domination.


Excellent recommendation.

The 1/4/01 follow up while not as good is pretty fun as well. I actually really enjoyed that whole show.


----------



## Spartanlax

I downloaded Kawada vs Sasaki too, I just mentioned Kawada/Hashimoto over that because....I love Hashimoto. I'm watching both tomorrow, today I'm focused on Tanahashi work.


----------



## KeepItFresh

ROH Double Feature Night 1

FIP Title Match: Pelle Primeau v.s Roderick Strong-****
Four Corner Survival: Erick Stevens v.s Claudio Castganoli v.s B.J. Whitmer v.s Nigel McGuiness-****1/4*
Qualifer: Necro Butcher w/ Lacey v.s Delirious-***1/2*
Vulture Squad (Ruckus & Jigsaw) w/ Julius Smokes v.s Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson-***
Go Shiozaki v.s Brent Albright-******
Kevin Steen v.s Davey "The Baby" Richards-****3/4-*****
Age Of The Fall (Joey Matthews & Tyler Black) w/ Necro Butcher v.s The Briscoes-****1/2*


----------



## KingKicks

KeepItFresh said:


> ROH Double Feature Night 1
> 
> FIP Title Match: Pelle Primeau v.s Roderick Strong-****
> Four Corner Survival: Erick Stevens v.s Claudio Castganoli v.s B.J. Whitmer v.s Nigel McGuiness-****1/4*
> Qualifer: Necro Butcher w/ Lacey v.s Delirious-***1/2*
> Vulture Squad (Ruckus & Jigsaw) w/ Julius Smokes v.s Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson-***
> *Go Shiozaki v.s Brent Albright-****
> Kevin Steen v.s Davey "The Baby" Richards-***3/4-*****
> Age Of The Fall (Joey Matthews & Tyler Black) w/ Necro Butcher v.s The Briscoes-****1/2*


Now i'm actually looking forward to Night 1.


----------



## Obfuscation

Finishing up Tournament Of Death 6 atm. Fun stuff. Not as good as TOD 4 but I enjoy it a lot. Younger winning was mark worthy.

Upset that my Best Of CZW 07 isn't here yet. I ordered it on Wed. and now I have to wait till tomorrow to get it. I am so impatient when it comes to wrestling


----------



## watts63

*NJPW Brave 4/12/08*
Shinsuke Nakamura, Giant Bernard, Minoru & Milano Collection AT vs.
Hiroshi Tanahashi, Koji Kanemoto, Ryusuke Taguchi & Karl Anderson **1/4

Karl Anderson pretty much saved this match from being worse.


----------



## McQueen

Karl Anderson makes everything he touches worse.


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> Karl Anderson makes everything he touches worse.


I don't know about that as he was the only one that managed to get any crowd reaction. Minoru tried a few times & failed...badly.


----------



## McQueen

I'll have to see the match but are you sure you weren't high while watching it, cause that sounds like crazy talk to me.

The Japanese were probably just laughing at him, and thats not a good thing in the long run.


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> I'll have to see the match but are you sure you weren't high while watching it, cause that sounds like crazy talk to me.
> 
> The Japanese were probably just laughing at him, and thats not a good thing in the long run.


Well, their were two more crowd recations besides Anderson (Giant Bernard first coming in the match & Kanemoto's face wash), besides that, you could hear a pen drop. Also, they were laughing at him because he did a comedy spot when he screamed as Bernard countered his Brainbuster.

*AJPW Champion's Carnival 4/7/08*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Keiji Mutoh ***3/4-****


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Double Feature*

*Night 1*

Roderick Strong vs. Pelle Primeau - **1/4

*Four Corner Survival*
Nigel McGuiness vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Erick Stevens - ***

Necro Butcher vs. Delirious - **
*:lmao at the kid attacking Lacey, where's Chuck Taylor when you need him?*

Bryan Danielson and Austin Aries vs. Ruckus and Jigsaw - **3/4

Go Shiozaki vs. Brent Albright - ***1/2

Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards - ***3/4
*:lmao at Steen rolling down the ramp*

Tyler Black and Joey Matthews vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe - ***1/2

*Night 2*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Davey Richards - ***

Ruckus and Jigsaw vs. Adam Pearce and Shane Hagadorn - **1/2

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. BJ Whitmer and Brent Albright - ***1/4

Nigel McGuiness and Go Shiozaki vs. Bryan Danielson and Austin Aries - ***3/4-****
*Why didn't this go on last?*

Joey Matthews vs. Kevin Steen - **1/2

Tyler Black vs. Erick Stevens - ***
*
Four Corner Survival*
Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong vs. Delirious vs. Eddie Edwards - ***1/4
*
The shows weren't too bad, Night 1 was better overall while Night 2 had the best match of the 2.*


----------



## peep4life

Ordered Eye of the Storm, Double Feature and FIP-Redefined and all I have to say is damn you Roderick Strong and Erick Stevens for making me care about the jobber federation FIP.


----------



## McQueen

FIP is great, it stopped being a jobber fed at the end of 2006.

In fact I'd much rather watch recent/current FIP than ROH.


----------



## peep4life

The little of it I have watched is cool, I just can't get behind a fed that has Sal holding a title, though I do think the commentary is so much more interesting in FIP than ROH, the wrestling isn't as good.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Got to watching the Best of Dean Malenko DVD from IVP today and skipped straight to the Malenko/Black Tiger match from the 95 BOSJ:

*Dean Malenko v Black Tiger, 7/7/95 (Best of the Super Juniors Tournament*

Awesome little match! There's no underlying story to it or anything (that I can think of anyway) as it's just 2 participants going at it in the top jr. heavyweight competition, and everything is just spot on. The back and forth sequence at the beginning is fantastic and both guys just bring it from start to finish. I'm a little surprised that Malenko got the win here as he wasn't at the level of Guerrero in terms of status in the company, but all is good considering Eddie made it to the semi-finals (and lost a phemomenal, ****1/2 match against Benoit) anyway. 

Probably not as good as their ECW series, but this was still great nonetheless. ******

Tonight I should FINALLY get a chance to watch the J Cup 95 over again! Dragon/Liger FTW!


----------



## McQueen

I only have three words to say to that Peep....

*SAL..... IS..... AWESOME!*

Easily most underrated guy in the indies.


----------



## peep4life

McQueen said:


> I only have three words to say to that Peep....
> 
> *SAL..... IS..... AWESOME!*
> 
> Easily most underrated guy in the indies.


I need to give his matches more of a shot, I just can't get past his goofy look and tassled tights.


----------



## McQueen

He's a very good cowardly southern style heel in FIP currently. I enjoy him.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I actually need to check out some FIP shows. I've lost most of my interest in ROH this year so perhaps a great feud like Strong/Stevens is what I need to get me back interested in the indies. I enjoyed most of what I saw of PWG last year, but I've lost all hope after being screwed over a couple times on orders.


----------



## Sephiroth

Sal Rinauro is a jobber.

*Seth Delay for Heritage Champ!*


----------



## Burning Sword

Here is a little match I watched a while ago

*All Japan 9/4/91: Mitsuharu Misawa and Toshiaki Kawada vs. Jumbo Tsuruta and Akira Taue*

Man, this match was fucking awesome. The story was plain and simple with Misawa and Jumbo fueding and Kawada and Taue well hating each other. Great tag match that have Jumbo and Taue playing the heels and working on Misawa's injured shoulder. Kawada clubbing the shit out of Taue at the end was wonderful and it was cool seeing Jumbo submit to the "Misawa Lock" as I like to call it. Pretty epic stuff. ****1/2-****3/4


----------



## McQueen

A match with those 4 can't be anything less than awesome.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Yeah, great match. One of the rare ocassions where Jumbo actually submitted, I think. 

The New Japan tag I reviewed yesterday is up in the Media section, in case anybody's interested. I recommend it .


----------



## McQueen

Haha thats probably the only high profile AJ match from the 90's that ends with a submission.

The one thing I didn't like about King's Road was submissions meant almost nothing aside from Kawada's Stretch Plum.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Haha, now that you say that, I know what you mean. Kawada's stretch plum was the only submission move that really got over to an extent where it was actually believable that the opponent could give up.


----------



## Sephiroth

I want to see Kawada stretch out Hard Gay...yeah, I said it.


----------



## PulseGlazer

I know this is wrong, and maybe not the place, but I just don't like Taue as much as the others against anyone but the pillar/Jumbo/the major gaijin. Am I alone in this? I often feel similarly about Misawa, but his pillar stuff solo is a level above, so I tend to not mind.

Kobashi, Kawada and Especially Jumbo work far better with other, generally lesser workers.


----------



## Sephiroth

When I think 90's AJPW, I tend to think the Triple Crown run of Misawa or Kawada, or Kobashi vs. Misawa/Kawada vs. Misawa or the epic tag matches between the four. Taue is usually left out. Sadly I think Akiyama before Taue simply because he's still doing good work in NOAH and he has that stigma of being a poor man's pillar, but I liked him a lot more than Taue.

Shoot me, I'm bad


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I prefer both Kawada and Kobashi to Misawa, who I was never all that high on personally, although it's not difficult to see the greatness even at that. Taue... I do like. He seems to be like the El Samurai of the All Japan heavyweight division though, in that he was always very solid, yet sometimes pretty bland and, to an extent, sometimes forgotten.

I'd take Kobashi, Kawada and Jumbo over Taue/Misawa/Akiyama though.


----------



## Burning Sword

Obviously, I'll take Kobashi and Kawada over Taue and Misawa. I also like Akiyama, Jumbo, Hansen, Tenryu, and Vader during his late run.


----------



## McQueen

Taue was somewhat clumsy in the ring and not the best technician, but damn that man had some serious fire in his comebacks. I can't think of much else i'd rather watch than a Taue comeback hope spot. Taue is easily the most "hit or miss" of the 4 Pillars but I think when he was really on his "A" Game, I thought he was better than Misawa or Kobashi.

Not Jumbo or Kawada though.


----------



## PulseGlazer

See I run into trouble here- I'd take Misawa over Kobashi if we're just talking 90s... but in the 00s Kobashi destroys Misawa to such a point that he ends up ahead. Let's try ranking these so I don't go insane.

1. Jumbo - see King's Road article
2. Kawada- best peak period ever
3. Kobashi - the 00s stuff puts him over the top.
4. Misawa - Great peak, held on too long.
5. Hansen - He's the best Gaijin ever for my money.
6. Taue - Mostly because Holy Demon Army is the best team ever.
7. Brody = Hansen - Longevity
8. Gordy - Peaked better than Williams, but lesser career.
9. Dr. Death - Awesome impact for a long while.
10. Akiyama - If he was more selfish he'd be at 6, but is just too goddamn selfless.

Vader and Tenryu straddled the two promotions so I have problems ratng them, but Tenryu is at worst 6, but probably 4 or 5, while Vader would then slot in right below Taue.


----------



## McQueen

Top All Japan guys, all time?

1. Jumbo
2. Kawada
3. Misawa
4. Kobashi
5. Hansen
6. Tenryu
7. Taue
8. Choshu
9. Akiyama
10. Dr. Death


----------



## T-C

McQueen said:


> Top All Japan guys, all time?
> 
> 1. Jumbo
> 2. Kawada
> 3. Misawa
> 4. Kobashi
> 5. Hansen
> 6. Tenryu
> 7. Taue
> 8. Choshu
> 9. Akiyama
> 10. Dr. Death


It hurts me to put Taue so low, but yea I agree with this. At their best I would rather watch Taue over Misawa and Kobashi though.


----------



## Burning Sword

Top 10 All Japan

1. Jumbo
2. Kawada
3. Misawa
4. Kobashi
5. Hansen
6. Tenryu
7. Taue
8. Dr. Death
9. Akiyama
10. Giant Baba (With No Baba, there would be no All Japan)


----------



## PulseGlazer

Oh fuck, we're counting Riki now. Just his AJ work or does all his longevity count too? If it does, we've got to be talking top 5. If just his AJ stuff, I'd have him at 8. Influential, but Tenryu was flat out better.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Guess I'll give this a go as well:

#1 Jumbo
#2 Kawada
#3 Misawa
#4 Kobashi (I'm going for only All Japan here, but if this were overall, Kobashi would switch with Misawa)
#5 Hansen
#6 Tenryu
#7 Brody
#8 Taue
#9 Akiyama
#10 Dr. Death


----------



## McQueen

Fuck Choshu might have only been there for 2 years but what he added to King's Road shouldn't be overlooked. Choshu's "Sprint, brawl and lariat everything in sight" style changed Puro forever.

And the fact he brought over like 10 people with him, some of which (Yatsu for example) would actually make a bit of an impact should be added.

I'd love to stay and chat about AJPW but sadly I have to leave for work.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I agree with McQueen. Riki's style changed Puro basically, although I doubt I'd have him on my top 10. Either way, I wouldn't argue if someone else did.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Sephiroth said:


> Sal Rinauro is a jobber.
> 
> *Seth Delay for Heritage Champ!*


Seconded.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I wish I watched Puro so I could discuss this stuff with you guys.


----------



## Burning Sword

GenerationNeXt said:


> I wish I watched Puro so I could discuss this stuff with you guys.


Well what are you waiting for my friend? Start watching some.


----------



## JD13

GenerationNeXt said:


> I wish I watched Puro so I could discuss this stuff with you guys.


IVPs puro sampler costs 25 cents.

http://new.ivpvideos2.com/product_info.php?products_id=1319&osCsid=4e2703a85926b23cab6f9d30e5968d90

Go buy it :agree:


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I'm currently watching Kobashi Vs Kawada from 89.


----------



## Blasko

*** 1/2. Seeing them do flippy moves made me chuckle. 

And whats with Kawada's pants?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> *** 1/2. Seeing them do flippy moves made me chuckle.
> 
> And whats with Kawada's pants?


I want those fuckin pants....seriously. I also want Kobashi's cowboy boots too. I'm downloading Jumbo Vs Misawa right now from the 90's. Their first match.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

That's where I started from for the 90s. I'd actually recommend Jumbo v Tenryu from 6/89 first, just to see where the main-event style really kicked off, but you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Burning Sword

Be sure to check out the Misawa v. Kawada series and the Tags between Taue/Kawada v. Misawa/Kobashi.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Double Feature Night One*
Go Shiozaki vs. Brent Albright ***

*AJPW 2/17/00*
Vader vs. Toshiaki Kawada ****


----------



## Blasko

Burning Sword said:


> Be sure to check out the Misawa v. Kawada series and the Tags between Taue/Kawada v. Misawa/Kobashi.


 Their second tag is possibly the greatest match ever, btw.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I'll check those matches out, thanks guys. Also if you have any more recommendations for matches I should watch please PM me. I'm always interested in broading my wrestling horizon.


----------



## SecondCity

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Their second tag is possibly the greatest match ever, btw.


Would that be the 6/9/95 match?


----------



## Blasko

SecondCity said:


> Would that be the 6/9/95 match?


 Yes, I gave it 12 stars.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Just finished watching Jumbo Vs Misawa and...wow just an amazing match.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

GenerationNeXt said:


> Just finished watching Jumbo Vs Misawa and...wow just an amazing match.


The rematch from 9/1/90 is even better! I feel it is anyway. Watch how Jumbo struggles to overcome the younger Misawa and pulls out everything he can to do so. His facial expressions are awesome, as if to say "Fuck no! All Japan is MY promotion!". Perfect story of someone trying to prove to everyone, including himself, that he sure as hell isn't going away. Gazillion stars!!

And I know I'm probably the only one here, but I really wasn't all that huge a fan of 6/9/95 (sorry Blasko, but 12 stars is just overrating it ). In saying that though, I still fire the ***** treatment at it, but compared to the other All Japan classics... it's not my favourite.


----------



## Blasko

Andy3000 said:


> (sorry Blasko, but 12 stars is just overrating it ).


----------



## PulseGlazer

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Their second tag is possibly the greatest match ever, btw.


It is the best match ever. I don't just throw out snowflakes usually like this, but there's a stupid amount of ***** sprinkled through the late 70s and late80s-mid90s from AJPW.


----------



## bstaple12

What do you guys rate Kenta-Danielson from Japan? I've seen a couple of people give it ****1/4 but I think it is *****. I enjoyed this match alot more than their other two meetings i've seen.


----------



## Burning Sword

****1/4 seems more acceptable for KENTA/Danielson II. The crowd was terribly silent for most of it and that didn't help at all. It was a great match though, but I would take their third match over the other two.


----------



## bstaple12

I need to give their other 2 matches a rewatch but something about their match in Japan captivated me. I went into the match expecting a silent crowd so it didn't have an effect on the match for me. If you don't have the ROH invades Japan vol. 1 comp from IVP, you need to get it. It is awesome stuff.


----------



## Sephiroth

GenerationNeXt said:


> I wish I watched Puro so I could discuss this stuff with you guys.


General Rule #284: Stiffer the guy, stiffer McQueen's pants will get

General Rule #42: The Harder the gay, the funnier it is (Exception: The more Real the gay, the more Kawada tends to murder.death.kill)

Edit: You definitely need to get around to watching 6/3/94, 6/9/95, and um...fuck, i'm forgetting the date. It's like 3/12/03? Misawa/Kobashi Destiny match.


----------



## McQueen

I concur that Misawa/Kobashi vs Taue/Kawada - 6/9/95 is the best match ever. Man so epic in every way. 

Misawa/Kobashi - 3/1/03

GenNext, I'm the main resident Puro-Nerd concerning the big 3 (New Japan, All Japan, NOAH) and some Joshi (womens stuff) so if you want some recommendations just ask.

Oh, and Platt if you see this and you watched those Joshi matches I recommended I'm curious what you thought of them.


----------



## watts63

*AJPW 6/4/99*
Kenta Kobashi & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Akira Taue ****-****1/4

*NJPW 10/9/00*
Toshiaki Kawada vs. Kensuke Sasaki ***3/4

*Pro Wrestling NOAH 7/18/05*
Kenta Kobashi vs. Kensuke Sasaki ****3/4


----------



## PulseGlazer

watts63 said:


> *Pro Wrestling NOAH 7/18/05*
> Kenta Kobashi vs. Kensuke Sasaki ****3/4


The tag, Kobashi and Go vs. Sasaki and Nakajima, is *****.


----------



## watts63

PulseGlazer said:


> The tag, Kobashi and Go vs. Sasaki and Nakajima, is *****.


Actually, I'm downloading the match right now. I wish it would hurry the fuck up!


----------



## vivalabrave

bstaple12 said:


> What do you guys rate Kenta-Danielson from Japan? I've seen a couple of people give it ****1/4 but I think it is *****. I enjoyed this match alot more than their other two meetings i've seen.


When I first saw it last summer I gave it ****1/4. I actually saw it right after I watched their first match. I bought the ROH Invades Japan DVD from IVP in January, but I have yet to watch it (too much to watch before).

1. 1st match
2. - 
3. 3rd match
4. 2nd match

The first is so much better than the third that I had to give it another space.


----------



## T-C

The tag with Kensuke Office is waaaay better than the singles match in my opinion.

Didn't really like Sasaki/Kobashi at all, preferred Sasaki/Kawada to it.


----------



## ROH

bstaple12 said:


> What do you guys rate Kenta-Danielson from Japan? I've seen a couple of people give it ****1/4 but I think it is *****. I enjoyed this match alot more than their other two meetings i've seen.


The first one had a much more epic story than the second and had a 15x hotter crowd, so yeah, the first.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I guess I subconsciously have something against the most praised tags, because the Kobashi/Go v Nakajima/Sasaki match never really hit home with me either! I'll give it another go (no pun intended) though. 

And I thought the first Kawada/Sasaki was great. The Dome crowd were red hot too which probably increased my enjoyment.


----------



## T-C

Yea Kawada/Sasaki was fantastic. Everything about it was so epic. Also seeing Kawada almost force Sasaki into working his first great match in ages was really fun.

I consider it way better than the Kobashi match which just felt weird to me.


----------



## Blasko

T-C said:


> I consider it way better than the Kobashi match which just felt weird to me.


 both of Kobashi's NOAH Dome shows are just spotfest, really. Just that Kobashi sells them like a champ. 

I like both of the matches, but still.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

My favourite part of the Kobashi/Sasaki match was the whole chop-fest! I thought it fit perfectly as these 2 were the most powerful guys that had come out of the big 2 (AJ and NJ) in the 90s, and this was their epic power struggle. Admittedly though, I wasn't a huge fan of the match overall.


----------



## Burning Sword

I was a fan of the Sasaki/Kobashi match on the Dome show, but at first watch I didn't consider it to be five stars (****1/2). I also loved the chopfest as well as both men were struggling to see who was the strongest. The tag match right after was amazing though and the corwd was insanely hot for it, so I enjoyed both matches overall.

Now, on Akiyama/Kobashi from the 04 Dome Show. It's a great match, but I don't think it was *****. In fact, I would take their 98' Triple Crown match over that despite the leg attack overkill.


----------



## peep4life

McQueen said:


> *I concur that Misawa/Kobashi vs Taue/Kawada - 6/9/95 is the best match ever. Man so epic in every way. *
> 
> Misawa/Kobashi - 3/1/03
> 
> GenNext, I'm the main resident Puro-Nerd concerning the big 3 (New Japan, All Japan, NOAH) and some Joshi (womens stuff) so if you want some recommendations just ask.
> 
> Oh, and Platt if you see this and you watched those Joshi matches I recommended I'm curious what you thought of them.


I must see this match, i was looking for it on IVP but can't find the dvd. If you could help me find it as well as a few other Puro suggestions you would be my hero.

EDIT- Found the Misawa/Kobashi vs Taue/Kawada - 6/9/95 match on Best of Misawa vs. Kawada V.09, if I could get three or four more suggestions from IVP from anyone that would be vagtastic.


----------



## watts63

*Pro Wrestling NOAH 3/01/03*
Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi ****3/4-*****

*Pro Wrestling NOAH 11/5/05*
Kenta Kobashi & Go Shiozaki vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima ****3/4-*****

*AJPW 6/9/95*
Mitsuharu Misawa & Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue ***** & Beyond (The Greatest Match I Have Ever Seen...EVER~!)


----------



## PulseGlazer

peep4life said:


> I must see this match, i was looking for it on IVP but can't find the dvd. If you could help me find it as well as a few other Puro suggestions you would be my hero.
> 
> EDIT- Found the Misawa/Kobashi vs Taue/Kawada - 6/9/95 match on Best of Misawa vs. Kawada V.09, if I could get three or four more suggestions from IVP from anyone that would be vagtastic.


Depends what you're looking for, but really, pick anything with the 4 names you mentioned, Hansen, Gordy, Williams, Akiyama or Tsuruta and enjoy your pure win.

NOAH's Kobashi GHC set is good.


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> I concur that Misawa/Kobashi vs Taue/Kawada - 6/9/95 is the best match ever. Man so epic in every way.
> 
> Misawa/Kobashi - 3/1/03
> 
> GenNext, I'm the main resident Puro-Nerd concerning the big 3 (New Japan, All Japan, NOAH) and some Joshi (womens stuff) so if you want some recommendations just ask.
> 
> Oh, and Platt if you see this and you watched those Joshi matches I recommended I'm curious what you thought of them.


Not watched them yet by the time i realized they'd downloaded I was off to bed,


----------



## Blasko

I rated Misawa/Kobashi 03 the full 5. Match of the decade 4shur.


----------



## Burning Sword

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I rated Misawa/Kobashi 03 the full 5. Match of the decade 4shur.


Word-Life son


----------



## peep4life

Ended up with this order
Best of Kobashi Complete GHC V.1 (Custom Cover Art)
Best of Misawa vs. Kawada
Best of Misawa vs. Kawada V.09
Best of Stan Hansen
Puroresu DVD Sampler
I have no clue how I'm going to find the time to watch all this stuff, with Mario Kart Wii, Rock Band and work and a girlfriend, I guess I could always stop sleeping.


----------



## Platt

FREE SHIPPING ON YOUR NEXT ORDER

Ring of Honor is now offering Free Shipping on your next order placed at www.rohwrestling.com if your order qualifies. The guidelines to receive Free Shipping on your next order are as follows:

-Orders $30 and over for all customers within the United States

-Orders $50 and over for all customers in Canada

-Orders $75 and over for all international customers outside of North America

*Tickets and gift certificate do not count towards your total order when calculating free shipping!!!

Please be aware that the checkout system will generate a shipping charge however when we actually bill your credit card you WILL NOT be charged for shipping if you order falls within the guidelines listed above. If you are paying for your order through Paypal then you must remove the shipping charge prior to sending your payment or you can paypal the total amount of the order (minus shipping) directly to [email protected] with your order number in the subject heading.

For U.S. shipping you must select Priority Mail to receive the free shipping offer. Next day air and second day air delivery by UPS does not count for free shipping offer. All customers outside the U.S. must select USPS International Airmail as their shipping method.

Sale ends Friday, May 2nd at 9am EST!!!

25% OFF ALL TICKETS TO UPCOMING LIVE ROH EVENTS

It's simple. Ring of Honor tickets are now on sale for 25% off and have already been reduced on the website. Tickets are now on sale for the following events:

5/9- Manassas, VA
5/10- New York, NY
6/6- Hartford, CT
6/7- Philadelphia, PA
6/27- Dayton, OH
6/28- Chicago Ridge, IL
7/26- Detroit, MI
8/15- Cleveland, OH
9/19- Boston, MA
10/10- Coral Springs, FL
10/11- Orlando, FL
10/25- Edison, NJ

To purchase tickets click on this link: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=163. Offer ends on Friday, May 2nd at 9am EST. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com.


----------



## Recall

Tried to watch NJPW 1/4/07 Tokyo Dome show yet it skips (not the players), big woop to you IVP.

And Nagata vs. Suzuki is supposed to be off the charts


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Just watched Mutoh/Nakamura from 4/28. I didn't think it was anythingoverly special, but it was still really good. The crowd were completely pro-Mutoh, and when he picked up the win after a moonsault, the pop was tremendous. The constant dragon screw leg whips were a bit on the repetetive side, but it got Mutoh's stratagey over fine, since it was obviously working. ****1/2*

Also watched the 95 J Cup last night. Still as good as I remember. I don't really feel like giving a full review of it, so I'll give ratings and go into detail on the matches I thought were best:

*WAR Super J Cup Second Stage, 12/13/95*​
Damian v Gran Naniwa - *1/2
Shinjiro Ohtani v Masaaki Mochizuki - ***
Shoichi FUnaki v Ultimo Dragon - ***
Gedo v Masayosh Motegi - **1/4
Dos Caras v El Samurai - **1/2
Hanzo Nakajima v Chris Jericho - **3/4

*1/4 Final - Jushin Liger v Gran Naniwa*
This was definitely one of my favourite matches from the tournament. Naniwa does well to keep up with Liger, and the God himself makes Naniwa's offence look more credible than probably anyone other than Taka Michinoku or Dick Togo, until Liger stops foolin' with the crab boy and kills him the fuck dead with a Liger Bomb. Liger advances and, really, it shouldn't be any other way. Because he's better than Jesus. ******

*1/4 Final - Wild Pegasus v Chris Jericho*
Another really good match, although I find it a bit overrated as some people are pegging this as "***** by America's standards." which I find to be pretty silly. Still though, Benoit brings out the punkyness in the future Y2J, but kicks his fuckin' head in for the constant taunting he receives. Jericho seems a little sloppy at points here since he's still a relative new-comer, but his "Come on, baby!" and Come on, motherfucker!" outbursts keep him over with the crowd. Benoit wins with a slightly botched second rope tombstone, but it's actually a nice recovery from him as he slips off the rope, which could have resulted in a real bad injury for Jericho had he not adjusted. Really good match, the second of which in the quarter finals. ******

*1/4 Final - Ultimo Dragon v Shinjiro Ohtani*
Third quarter final, and third great match! This is a great lead in to their classic a year later as it's obvious from watching this that, while a great young line that's full of fire, Ohtani's not on Ultimo's level just yet. He get's to look like gold though, which is easy enough considering he's in there with Dragon, but this is in no way a carry job. Super hot crowd and some killer near-falls are really the icing on the cake. The one thing I didn't like, however, was the pretty stupid spot where both guys just no-sold the others' tombstone piledriver. Twice. Maybe I'm reading too much into it since I'm pretty sure this would be completely shit over in Mexico (Ultimo's Tombstone being no-sold twice?! KILL THE FUCKER!), but it just seemed kinda unnecessary. Dragon's corkscrew splash was completely missed for the finish (as in, he jumped too far and never connected with Ohtani), but he made up for it with a Majistral Cradle, which is credible enough on it's own. ******

1/4 Final - Gedo v Dos Caras - ***

*1/2 Final - Ultimo Dragon v Jushin Liger*
Not surprisingly, this was the match of the tournament. I realy liked the psychology here with Dragon and Liger going through the match, and coming out of it, looking like equals. Liger does something big, so Dragon does the same; Dragon hits a big move, Liger does it too. It was pretty effin' great. Both guys work the leg, although Dragon forgets to sell at parts, but that doesn't really affect the geratness here. Liger continues his streak of awesomeness with the victory after reversing Dragon's Majistral Cradle, advancing to the finals in the process. Fantastic match! *****1/2* 

1/2 Final - Wild Pegasus v Gedo - ***3/4

*Exhibition Match - Rey Misterio Jr. v Psichosis*
This match really couldn't be anything less than good at this point as they were seemingly touring the globe, putting on awesome matches wherever they ended up. It's essentially a spot-fest, but it's a really, really good one that the WAR crowd are totally in to. Their reaction to some of Rey's high-flying offence is great, and he eventually picks up the win with a standing Hurricanrana. ****3/4*

Final - Gedo v Jushin Liger - ***3/4 (Liger kills the heap of shit that Gedo was at this point to win his first J Cup. Liger/Dragon should probably have been the final, but I'm guessing WAR wanted to elevate someone other than the already established Ultimo, so this was decent enough.)

*Overall -* Great tournament. Some excellent matches, as well as some very solid ones. Definite recommendation.

And finally, I have no idea why I seem to be against all of the most highly pimped puro matches in this thread, but I'm not a fan of Kobashi/Misawa 3/1/03 either! I actually preferred Kobashi v Takayama from 4/25/04.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Like I said before guys, if there are any Puro matches that you recomend me watching please PM me.


----------



## McQueen

Some matches I think are essential All Japan matches. Gonna be a big list given All Japan in the late 80's/90's was off the charts awesome. Especially Jumbo.



> Terry Funk vs Jumbo Tsuruta 2/3 Falls 6/11/76, NWA Title.
> Terry & Dory Funk vs Hansen & Gordy, 8/31/83. Terry's first retirement. (*Note I am admittedly a HUGE Funker mark)
> Jumbo & Tenryu vs Choshu & Yatsu, 1/28/86. (This is actually my favorite match)
> Jumbo vs Tenryu, Triple Crown, 6/5/89.
> Jumbo Tsuruta vs Mitsuharu Misawa, 6/8/90.
> Jumbo vs Misawa, 9/1/90.
> Jumbo, Taue & Fuchi vs Misawa, Kawada & Kobashi, 4/20/91.
> Kobashi & Kikuchi vs Furnas & Kroffat (Can-Ams), All Asia titles, 5/25/92. (Best... Crowd... Ever)
> Stan Hansen vs Toshiaki Kawada, 2/28/93
> Hansen vs Kobashi, 7/29/93.
> Kawada & Taue vs Misawa & Kobashi, Tag League '93.
> Kawada vs Williams, Champions Carnival '94 final
> Misawa vs Kawada, Triple Crown, 6/3/94 (you might have heard of this one)
> Misawa & Kobashi vs Kawada & Taue, 6/9/95 (Best match ever, for real)
> Kawada & Taue vs Misawa & Akiyama, Tag League '96 final
> Misawa vs Kobashi, Triple Crown, 1/20/97
> Kawada vs Kobashi, Triple Crown, 6/12/98
> Kobashi vs Vader, 1/22/99


Yeah think I went a little overboard already :$


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> Some matches I think are essential All Japan matches. Gonna be a big list given All Japan in the late 80's/90's was off the charts awesome. Especially Jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah think I went a little overboard already :$


And you could fire an absolute shit-load more on to that as well.


----------



## Claymore

rohrecall said:


> Tried to watch NJPW 1/4/07 Tokyo Dome show yet it skips (not the players), big woop to you IVP.
> 
> And Nagata vs. Suzuki is supposed to be off the charts


Yeah dude, the same thing happened to me. The disk kept skipping. All I did was e-mail the guy, and he was really cool in sending me a replacement...


----------



## McQueen

I know :lmao

Pretty much anything that includes Jumbo or Dangerous K is worthy of viewing.

I might have to do New Japan next -Blaskoshu-


----------



## Blasko

Andy3000 said:


> And you could fire an absolute shit-load more on to that as well.


 He forgot to add some New Japan, so I agree.


----------



## JD13

I know these were mentioned in the NOAH thread, but regardless check these out:

Kobashi foam hand 
http://santorini.globat.com/~wrestling-training.co.uk/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=1399

Event programme
http://santorini.globat.com/~wrestling-training.co.uk/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=1355

Streamer pack
http://santorini.globat.com/~wrestling-training.co.uk/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=1356

Event T-shirt
http://santorini.globat.com/~wrestling-training.co.uk/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=1400

The foam hand is awesome. I must have one.


----------



## Blasko

That foam hand is the actual size of Kobashi's.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> He forgot to add some New Japan, so I agree.


The jr. stuff I can chip in with (already PMd him), but I'm not too good with the heavyweight stuff. Dates and such just don't stick in my memory, whereas I could rhyme off the dates for almost all the great matches from AJ.

And if anybody has bought, or at least know of, the Best of Eddie Guerrero V.2 DVD from IVP, is the BOSJ 95 match against Koji Kanemoto in full? I've only seen the JIP version and it was pretty great for 6 and a half minutes so I'd really like the unclipped one.


----------



## Burning Sword

OOOOHHH Fuck, I can't get enough Puro. I'm about to watch a few matches for the 94' J Cup son. Delfin/Ohtani, Taka/Black Tiger, Sasuke/Samurai, Sasuke/Liger I!!!! Oh Hell Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## watts63

*Pro Wrestling WAR Spirit Journey Formation Anniversary*

*Pro Wrestling WAR Championship*
Austin Aries (c) vs. Aaron Aguilera ***-***1/4

*The First Encounter*
Low Ki vs. Davey Richards ***3/4-****

Super Dragon vs. El Generico vs. Joey Ryan vs. Jack Evans ***1/2-***3/4

Kevin Steen vs. Alex Koslov ***1/4 (LOL At A Fan Running Away From Steen)

*Street Fight*
Human Tornado vs. Biggie Biggz **1/2 (LOL At Tornado Parodying New Jack)

*#1 Contender's Match*
Charles Mercury vs. Markus Riot ***1/4

*10/21/05; Pro Wrestling WAR Championship*
Austin Aries (c) vs. Tony Kozina **3/4 (New Jack & Austin Aries in The Same Ring...Even Tho It Was For A Few Seconds, It Was Fucking Weird)

*Great Segment of Jack Evans Getting The Ass Kicking of A Lifetime*

*EPIC Pro Wrestling WAR Spotlight on Kevin Steen*

*12/18/05*
Kevin Steen vs. Alex Koslov ***1/4

*9/2/05*
"Mr. Ass" Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards ***-***1/4 (LMAO Steen Coming Out To Billy Gunn's "Ass Man" Song; "Two Reasons I Came Out To That Theme is #1: I Forgot My CD & #2: If I Can Anybody Besides Kevin Steen, It Would Be Billy Gunn)

*2/13/05*
Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong ***1/4

Kevin Steen vs. Tony Kozina N/A (Not Interested)​


----------



## Burning Sword

*Matches from the '94 Super J Cup*

Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Super Delfin- ***1/2-***3/4 (Brainbuster, nuff said)
Black Tiger vs. TAKA Michinoku- ***1/2 (Young Taka never looked so good)
El Samurai vs. Great Sasuke- ****
Great Sasuke vs. Jushin Liger- ****1/2-****3/4 (Fucking awesomeness)


----------



## watts63

Another reason why Scott Lost rules!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NRAwMWhbUE

Also PWG Scared Straight & ¡Dia De Los Dangerous! is now shipping!

*Pro Wrestling WAR The End*

*Grudge Match*
Teddy Hart & Jack Evans vs. Aaron Aguilera & Keiji Sakoda N/A (Teddy Hart + Incident = What Else is New?; You Know It's Crazy When Jack Evans Punches Out The Owner of The Company)

Davey Richards vs. Ryan Drago ***1/2

*HRW Championship*
Sonny Sampson (c) vs. Diablo 3/4*

Lil' Cholo vs. Jack Evans ***-***1/4

Low Ki vs. Alex Koslov ****

Markus Riot, Matt & Nick Jackson vs. Human Tornado, Babi Slymm & Biggie Biggz **1/2 (Everybody Except One of The Jacksons Got Injured)

*Pro Wrestling WAR Championship*
Aaron Aguilera (c) vs. Charles Mercury *1/2 (OK Match Until Teddy Shown Up)

*9/2/05*
Super Dragon & Jack Evans vs. Joey Ryan & Scott Lost ***-***1/4

*Scott Lost: I WILL SLEEP WITH ALL YOUR MOTHERS!*​


----------



## Sephiroth

All this puro talk is just awesome. Anyways, thought I'd share this little tidbit.

I know all of you have been gushing about 6/9/95 (don't worry, it's my favorite anything too), but did you know it was beaten out in 95 for MOTY in WON's Awards? The match that won MOTY for 95....a Joshi match? 

YES! A Joshi match! And not just any Joshi match...Manami Toyota vs. Kyoko Inoue



Edit: Does anyone remember an 8-man tag from WAR featuring Lyger, Lionheart, Rey Rey, Psycosis, Juventud, Ultimo Dragon, and I think Hashimoto and someone else, a Gaijin. If so, any good?


----------



## KeepItFresh

ROH Double Feature Night 1

FIP Title Match: Pelle Primeau v.s Roderick Strong-****
Four Corner Survival: Erick Stevens v.s Claudio Castganoli v.s B.J. Whitmer v.s Nigel McGuiness-****1/4*
Necro Butcher v.s Delirious-***1/2*
Vulture Squad (Ruckus & Jigsaw) v.s Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson-*****
Go Shiozaki v.s Brent Albright-****3/4*
Kevin Steen v.s Davey "The Baby" Richards-****3/4-*****
Age Of The Fall (Joey Matthews & Tyler Black) v.s The Briscoes-****1/2*

ROH Double Feature Night 2

Davey "The Baby" Richards v.s Claudio Castaganoli-***3/4*
Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn v.s Vulture Squad (Ruckus & Jigsaw)-***-**1/4*
Hangm3n Three (B.J. Whitmer & Brent Albright) v.s The Briscoes-****1/2*
Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries v.s Go Shiozaki & Nigel McGuiness-****3/4*
Kevin Steen v.s Joey Matthews-***3/4*
Tyler Black v.s Erick Stevens-***3/4*
Four Corner Survival: Eddie Edwards v.s Necro Butcher v.s Delirious v.s Roderick Strong-***3/4*


----------



## McQueen

Sephiroth said:


> All this puro talk is just awesome. Anyways, thought I'd share this little tidbit.
> 
> I know all of you have been gushing about 6/9/95 (don't worry, it's my favorite anything too), but did you know it was beaten out in 95 for MOTY in WON's Awards? The match that won MOTY for 95....a Joshi match?
> 
> YES! A Joshi match! And not just any Joshi match...Manami Toyota vs. Kyoko Inoue


I love Manami but that match isn't even close to as good as 6/9/95.

The '96 WON MOTY is wrong as well. (It was Williams/Ace vs Misawa/Akiyama and its still good but I can think of several matches that are a lot better like Ohtani/Ultimo, HBK/Mankind or of course the RWTL Finals from that year).


----------



## Thisskateboarding

ROH an FIP shows just arrived an Im only done watching one show but the 6YAS is really good. Heel Nigel fucking owns by the way. For the first time in a while some really great heel heat.

Speaking of heel heat Joey Mathews should be on every single show. The crowd eat him alive an his style match is so different its something refreshing to watch.

Now onto FIP Redifined an then ROH Breakout cant wait for Stroung/Stevens that 3 way with Necro an the way the slaughted each other makes me want to see it bad.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Sephiroth said:


> All this puro talk is just awesome. Anyways, thought I'd share this little tidbit.
> 
> I know all of you have been gushing about 6/9/95 (don't worry, it's my favorite anything too), but did you know it was beaten out in 95 for MOTY in WON's Awards? The match that won MOTY for 95....a Joshi match?
> 
> YES! A Joshi match! And not just any Joshi match...Manami Toyota vs. Kyoko Inoue
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Does anyone remember an 8-man tag from WAR featuring Lyger, Lionheart, Rey Rey, Psycosis, Juventud, Ultimo Dragon, and I think Hashimoto and someone else, a Gaijin. If so, any good?


I may not be as huge a fan of 6/9/95 as some, but it's still better than the Toyota match. Although the Toyota match is fuckin' fantastic as well.

And I've got a WAR 8-man on a comp. somewhere. It's *Liger, Gedo, Jericho & Juventud v Ultimo Dragon, Rey, Yuji Yasuraoka & Lance Storm.* I haven't got around to watching it yet though. Also the sound quality is pretty shitty, but if you like I could upload it... if I can find it.


----------



## Maxx Hero

While I wait for my puro order I am trying to catch up on ROH. I have watched partway through Survival of the Fittest, but I am still finalizing ratings for Honor Nation and Undeniable.

*ROH: Motor City Madness 2007* 
Davey Richards vs. Silas Young **
Chasyn Rance & Kenny King vs. Mitch Franklin & Alex Payne **
Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny King DUD
Bryan Danielson vs. Chasyn Rance DUD
Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Kevin Steen **3/4
Chris Hero vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***
Naomichi Marufuji vs. El Generico ****
Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer **1/2
Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans ***
Takeshi Morishima vs., Four Corner Survival Winner ***
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Matt Cross ***1/4


*ROH: Man Up*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Naomichi Marufuji ***
Rocky Romero vs. Matt Cross *3/4
Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries **3/4
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens ***1/4
Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson ****
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico ****3/4


----------



## Kapone89

Since everybody have been going crazy with the puro talk and match ratings i can contribute a little bit myself
*Michinoku Pro 10/10/96
"These Days"
Kaientai Deluxe Vs. Gran Hamada, Super Delfin, Tiger Mask IV, Yakushiji & Gran Naniwa - ****-****1/4*
Non stop action with a lot of good spots. Might be too much of a spotfest for some, but i liked it a lot.
Have mercy with me as i'm not experienced at all with giving star ratings.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Kapone89 said:


> Since everybody have been going crazy with the puro talk and match ratings i can contribute a little bit myself
> *Michinoku Pro 10/10/96
> "These Days"
> Kaientai Deluxe Vs. Gran Hamada, Super Delfin, Tiger Mask IV, Yakushiji & Gran Naniwa - ****-****1/4*
> Non stop action with a lot of good spots. Might be too much of a spotfest for some, but i liked it a lot.
> Have mercy with me as i'm not experienced at all with giving star ratings.


That's actually lower than a lot of people would rate that, but I'd agree with the ****1/4 rating myself. It's been a while since I saw it though, so I might take another look at it soon. 

MPro had a lot of really great multi-tag matches, and this is generally thought of as the pick of the bunch. Probably the most fun match I've seen.


----------



## Burning Sword

Michinouku Pro in the 1990's was fantatstic. I have yet to watch that match, but I saw thw 12/16/96 match and it was incredible. The crowd was extremely hot for it and everything flowed well. I gave that ****3/4.


----------



## Kapone89

Another MPro match i have seen is 
*03/01/97 Dick Togo Vs. Yakushiji - ***1/2-***3/4*
Good big man vs little man story.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

For anybody else with the MPro love, IVP has a Best of MPro 12 disc set. It's fan-effin'-tastic! Seriously, I got it about 5 months ago and loved it.


----------



## McQueen

Thats because everyone knows you like the Dick, Andy3000.

I meant Dick Togo of course.


----------



## Burning Sword

:lmao

Who doesn't love the Dick?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Mate, I don't even have a comback for that lol.

EDIT: Yes I do - So does Terry Funk... and I ain't talkin' about Togo.


----------



## Kapone89

LOL.
By the way has anybody seen this?
*Yuji Nagata & Takasi Iizuka Vs. Masanobu Fuchi & Toshiaki Kawada 12/14/00*
I've been hearing a lot of praise for it. I have seen a little bit of it. I really like the segments
between Nagata and Kawada, and it's an overall great performance by all four men.


----------



## Recall

Andy3000 said:


> For anybody else with the MPro love, IVP has a Best of MPro 12 disc set. It's fan-effin'-tastic! Seriously, I got it about 5 months ago and loved it.


Is it a lot of clipped matches, as thats what M-Pro was all about back in the day? Im interested in getting it at some point to be honest so its nice to see it have good feedback.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

It's been a while, but yeah, that match was prety great. Definitely the best I've seen from Iizuka.

EDIT: rohrecall, seriously, it surprised me how much clipping there WASN'T! The only real disappointment as far as clipping goes was the 6-man involving Liger, then there was some clipping on another match that was pretty great as well, but apart from that, you seriously won't be disappointed if you get this. 

I'm not too good with the dates right now, but those are realy the only 2 matches I remember with any sort of real clipping, and you still get half of the match anyway.

Some of the lesser singles matches from 93 and 94 are clipped down to about 5 or 6 minutes (as well as a couple other throwaway matches), but clipping is next to none all things considered.


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> EDIT: Yes I do - So does Terry Funk... and I ain't talkin' about Togo.


:cuss:
Wanna say that to the Funker's face?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

You wanna stick you testicles in a meat grinder? Didn't think so.


----------



## Recall

Awesome thanks, might have to be my next investment on my next pay day. I never understood M-Pro's love for clipping matches, unless it was the Stampede Wrestling approach with teasing part matches hoping you would go live so you could see a full match.

If that makes sense


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> You wanna stick you testicles in a meat grinder? Didn't think so.


:lmao

Excellent analogy (if a bit less painfull)


----------



## Recall

*12th August '07 - NJPW G1 Climax 2007*

Semi Final: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Togi Makabe ***1/2-***3/4 _[A very good match which got extremely exciting towards the end. Makabe is just the man in "take no shit" mode working over Tanahashi's leg and beating the crap out of him with the chain but fell to a victory roll]_

Semi Final: Yuji Nagata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura ***1/2 _[Nagata is awesome like we all know, the punishment he dishes is so cool. Wasn't keen on the finish with Referee stoppage but it protected Nakamura from a direct loss and made Nagata look super dangerous]_

Final: Yuji Nagata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi ***1/4 _[This was good but didnt sit well with me, there was no focus on Tanahashi's leg which was odd considering it got destroyed in the Semi Final and would have made sense. It was good but I was expecting a lot more from it but the crowd were super hot towards the end so they must have been doing something right. Tana got the win with his High Fly Flow.]_

Overall a very positive show and 3 very good tournament bouts. The undercard was surprisngly pleasant and enjoyable to watch making it a DVD worth having.


----------



## McQueen

Kapone89 said:


> LOL.
> By the way has anybody seen this?
> *Yuji Nagata & Takasi Iizuka Vs. Masanobu Fuchi & Toshiaki Kawada 12/14/00*
> I've been hearing a lot of praise for it. I have seen a little bit of it. I really like the segments
> between Nagata and Kawada, and it's an overall great performance by all four men.


Yeah that match is pretty damn good. Fuchi brings his A Game, nice workover periods its a lot of fun.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> Yeah that match is pretty damn good. Fuchi brings his A Game, nice workover periods its a lot of fun.


I can't help but think that if All Japan put someone other than Fuchi (his performance was his best in a long time here, so I'm not knocking it) in this, it could have been even better. Not sure if there was any younger guys that would have fit though, in saying that. Maybe Kea? Ah well.

I also watched the BOSJ 95 match between Black Tiger and Koji Kanemoto last night. I had only previously seen the clipped down to about 6 minutes version and it looked awesome from that, so when I watched it last night, my expectaions were high... It didn't disappoint! 

I'm intending on watching it again before I give it a rating, but I'll post my thoughts when I do. I'l probably ramble on a bit about it as well, like I tend to do .


----------



## Platt

Less Japan please I haven't understood a single thing post here in 2 days now :$


----------



## Blasko

Platt said:


> Less Japan please I haven't understood a single thing post here in 2 days now :$


 Someone needs to check out that awesome puro site.


----------



## Platt

I have 100's of Puro DVDs I've just never gotten round to watching them. :$


----------



## Blasko

...You whore. 

sry i luv u <3


----------



## watts63

*IWA-MS 500th Show*
Eddie Kingston vs. Too Cold Scorpio ***1/2-***3/4

*Pro Wrestling WAR 4/10/05*
Austin Aries vs. Adam Pearce ***1/4-***1/2

*EPIC Pro Wrestling WAR Untitled*
Markus Riot vs. Jack Evans ***3/4


----------



## JD13

Platt said:


> I have 100's of Puro DVDs I've just never gotten round to watching them. :$


You really have a problem you know :no:

I can just see the mounds of DVDs that fill your house.


----------



## Platt

JD13 said:


> You really have a problem you know :no:
> 
> I can just see the mounds of DVDs that fill your house.


So can I, theres a good portion of my carpet I haven't seen for a year lol.


----------



## -GP-

Platt said:


> So can I, theres a good portion of my carpet I haven't seen for a year lol.


I'll take them off your hands if you don't want them...


----------



## watts63

*NJPW 4/27/08*
Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani vs. Koji Kanemoto & Ryusuke Taguchi ***1/2-***3/4

*NJPW New Japan Cup Finals 3/23/08*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Giant Bernard ***1/2

*NJPW G1 Climax '98*
Shinya Hashimoto (RIP) vs. Satoshi Kojima ****1/4

*Anaheim Marketplace 9/8/07*
Human Tornado, Lil' Cholo & Junior vs. Jack Evans, Markus Riot & Silver Tyger ***1/4

*AJPW 6/12/98*
Toshiaki Kawada vs. Kenta Kobashi ****3/4-*****


----------



## Burning Sword

Platt said:


> I have 100's of Puro DVDs I've just never gotten round to watching them. :$


What the hell is wrong with you? You really need to check some out.


----------



## watts63

*AJPW 4/6/08*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Taiyo Kea ***3/4-****

*NJPW 4/27/08*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Keiji Muto ***1/4-***1/2


----------



## vivalabrave

I think Platt's house is made of DVD's. If he takes too many out than his house collapses. Thus the Japan DVDs will have to stay.

Ironically he has Kobashi, Misawa, Kawada and Taue DVDs as the main support to the house.


----------



## Kapone89

For those of you who may not know, the IWGP match from July last year between Yuji Nagata Vs. Togi Makabe
is up at that awesome puro site.
I remember seeing the match on youtube and i got really into as it went on.
Anybody else seen this? If not i strongly recommend you to.


----------



## McQueen

vivalabrave said:


> I think Platt's house is made of DVD's. If he takes too many out than his house collapses. Thus the Japan DVDs will have to stay.
> 
> Ironically he has Kobashi, Misawa, Kawada and Taue DVDs as the main support to the house.


Serious LOL.



Kapone89 said:


> For those of you who may not know, the IWGP match from July last year between Yuji Nagata Vs. Togi Makabe
> is up at that awesome puro site.
> I remember seeing the match on youtube and i got really into as it went on.
> Anybody else seen this? If not i strongly recommend you to.


Makabe vs Nagata was THE FUNNEST match of 2007, yeah even better than that 3 vs 3 vs 3 DG match which was pretty damn cool.

I love Makabe.


----------



## Sephiroth

Well, we have a contender for worst show name ever...

*Bedlam In Beantown- Boston, MA 4/11/08*


----------



## voltaire256

*CZW New Years Resolutions*
LJ Cruz vs. Alex Colon *1/2
Nicky Benz vs. Joe Gacy *1/4
Super Smash Brothers vs. 2 Girls 1 Cup **
Javi-Air vs. Bandido Jr. vs. Ryan McBride vs. Pinky Sanchez *3/4
DJ Hyde vs. Whacks *1/2
Mickie Knuckles vs. LuFisto **3/4
CZW World Tag Team Championship: Jon Dahmer & Danny Demanto (c) vs. Team AnDrew **
CZW World Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Sabian (c) vs. Azrieal ***
CZW Iron Man & CZW CZW Ultraviolent Underground Championship, "Title vs. Title", Home Run Derby Death Match: Joker(c)vs.Brain Damage (c) ***3/4
CZW World Championship: Nick Gage (c) vs. Danny Havoc vs. Ruckus vs. Drake Younger vs. Devon Moore vs. Eddie Kingston ***1/2

Overall: **3/4


*CZW 9 F'n Years*
Aerial Assault Ladder Match: Chuck Taylor vs. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Ricochet vs. Ryan McBride vs. Spyral BKNY ***
Team Andrew vs. The Iron Saints *3/4
Javi-Air vs. LJ Cruz *1/4
2 Girls, 1 Cup vs. Joe Gacy & Alex Colon **
CZW World Junior Heavyweight Championship: "The Black Jesus" Sabian (c) vs. Brandon Thomaselli **
CZW World Tag Team Championship: Jon Dahmer & Danny Demanto (c) vs. Naptown Dragons **1/4
DJ Hyde vs. Whacks **3/4
Kevin Steen vs. Vordell Walker **
Sexxxy Eddy vs. Lufisto ***
CZW World Heavyweight Championship: Nick Gage (c) vs. Ruckus **1/4
CZW Ultraviolent Underground Championship, Ultraviolent Grudge Match: Brain Damage (c) vs. Drake Younger ***1/2

Overall: **1/4


*ROH Final Battle 2007*
Matt Cross & Bobby Fish vs. The Vulture Squad (Jack Evans & Ruckus) **
Larry Sweeney vs. Claudio Castagnoli DUD
No DQ Match: Jack Evans vs. Necro Butcher ***
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards ***3/4
Tables Are Legal: The Hangmen Three (Brent Albright, BJ Whitmer & Adam Pearce) vs. Delirious, Kevin Steen & El Generico ***
Rocky Romero vs. Ernie Osiris SQUASH
FIP World Heavyweight Championship: Roderick Strong (c) vs. Erick Stevens **3/4
ROH World Title #1 Contenders Four Corners Survival Match: Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero vs. Takeshi Morishima ***1/4
ROH World Tag Team Championship: The Briscoe Brothers (c) vs. Age of the Fall (Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black) ***1/2

Overall: ***


*IWA MS 2007 Double Death Tag Team Tournament*
Barbed Wire Ring Ropes Match: Vulgar Display of Power (Deranged & Brain Damage) vs. Freakshow & Prophet *1/4
Barbed Wire Ring Ropes & Barbed Wire Boards Match: The Bloody
Brothers (Ian Rotten & Insane Lane) vs. Mickie Knuckles & Storm **
Barbed Wire Ring Ropes & Barbed Wire Bats Match: Drake Younger &
Corey Shaddix vs. Naptown Dragons (Diehard Dustin Lee & Scotty Vortekz) ***3/4
Barbed Wire Ring Ropes & TLC Match: Devon Moore & Joker vs. CJ Otis & xOMGx ***
Fans Bring The Weapons Death Match: Bloody Brothers (Ian Rotten & Insane Lane) vs. Joker & Devon Moore ***
Fans Bring the Weapons Death Match: Vulgar Display of Power (Deranged & Brain Damage) vs. Drake Younger & Corey Shaddix ***3/4
House of Horrors Death Match: Bloody Brothers (Ian Rotten & Insane Lane) vs. Vulgar Display of Power (Deranged & Brain Damage) **

Overall: ***


*IWA MS A Rotten Farewell*
Chrisjen Hayme vs. Mike Stevens ***
Jack Thriller vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***1/4
CJ Otis vs. Bull Pain **3/4
Ricochet vs. Billy Roc vs. Brian Skyline ***
The Iron Saints (Brandon, Vito & Sal) vs. Naptown Dragons (xOMGx, Scotty Vortekz & "Diehard" Dustin Lee) ***3/4
2 Cold Scorpio vs. Michael Elgin ***1/4
Drake Younger vs. The Sandman DUD
IWA MS World Heayvweight Championship, Four Way Elimination Match: Mike Quackenbush (c) vs. Eddie Kingston vs. Chris Hero vs. Chuck Taylor ***1/2
Hardcore Battle Royal Match: Corey Shaddix vs. Freakshow vs. Insane Lane vs. Rollin Hard vs. "Rough Tough" Jimmy Clough **3/4
Ian Rotten Retirement Match: Mickie Knuckles vs. Ian Rotten ***

Overall: ***3/4


*Dragon Gate Infinity #76*
Hair vs. Bontan Match: Genki Horiguchi & Yasushi Kanda vs. Akira Tozawa & Yuki Ono ***
Open the Brave Gate Title: Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Susumu Yokosuka **
YAMATO & Shinobu vs. Kenichiro Arai & m.c.KZ. ***
Gamma, Yasushi Kanda & NOSAWA Rongai vs. Dragon Kid, BxB Hulk & Anthony W. Mori ***3/4
GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Atsushi Aoki **** (awesome match!)
Cyber Kong vs. Cyber Ryo *1/4
Masaaki Mochizuki, Susumu Yokosuka & K-ness vs. CIMA, Shingo Takagi & Don Fujii ***1/4

Overall: ***1/4


*Dragon Gate Infinity #78 WrestleJAM 3rd Season Special*
Susumu Yokosuka, Ryo Saito, Anthony W Mori & Human Tornado vs. El Generico, Cyber Kong, Shinobu & Lupin Matsutani ***1/2
Open the Twin Gate Unified Tag Team Title Championship: Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino (c) vs. S.A.T. (Joel Maximo & Jose Maximo) ***1/4
JAM Cup 2008 ~ $10,000 Survival Gate Battle Royal~ ****3/4 (WOW! must see!)
Open the Brave Gate Championship: Masato Yoshino (c) vs. El Generico **1/4
Bontan Contra Bontan & Spats Match: Yasushi Kanda & Genki Horiguchi vs. Taku Iwasa & Ken'ichiro Arai ***3/4
2 Out of 3 Falls 8 Man Tag Team Match: CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka, Dragon Kid & Human Tornado vs. SHINGO, Cyber Kong, Austin Aries & Jack Evans (AWESOME!) ****1/2

Overall: ****


*Dragon Gate The Gate of Generation 2008*
Super Shenlong, Shinobu & Cyber Kong vs. Akira Tozawa, Shisa BOY & Super Shisa ***1/4
Genki Horiguchi vs. Anthony W. Mori ***
El Blazer & PAC vs. Kenichiro Arai & Taku Iwasa ***3/4
Naoki Tanisaki vs. YAMATO **1/2
Don Fujii & Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Tetsuhiro Kuroda & Masato Tanaka ****
Open the Triangle Gate Title Contendership, Losing Team Can't Challenge Ever Again: Yasushi Kanda, Gamma & Naruki Doi vs. Dragon Kid, Ryo Saito & Susumu Yokosuka ***1/2
GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship: BxB Hulk & Shingo Takagi (c) vs. Taiji Ishimori & KENTA ****3/4
Open the Dream Gate Championship: CIMA (c) vs. Masato Yoshino ****1/2

Overall: ****1/4 (must see!!!)


----------



## McQueen

Watts is going to be soooooo jealous your stealing his "I review 10 shows in one day" gimmick.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> Watts is going to be soooooo jealous your stealing his "I review 10 shows in one day" gimmick.


 Watts is going to have to step it up again, eh?


----------



## McQueen

Watts is gonna AMP it up!


----------



## Burning Sword

Watt is gonna CRANK it to the max!!!!!!!!!!

All Japan 6/5/89- Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Genichiro Tenryu- *****


----------



## McQueen

Burning Sword said:


> Watt is gonna CRANK it to the max!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> All Japan 6/5/89- Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Genichiro Tenryu- *****


Damn right thats a ***** match. Ironically thats the next match on my Custom Tenryu comp I made that I was going to watch but decided on watching the matches on Greatest Stars of the80's WWE comp.

And you must have missed my lame but subtle brilliance. Watts and Amp, electrical terms. Hey its early and I got nothing better to do.


----------



## vivalabrave

I think this new poster _is_ watts. He opened a 2nd account so he can do 20 REVIEWS A DAY~!

Also, I got it McQueen.  Your brilliance isn't even appriciated in your own time!

TRAVESTY~!


----------



## Burning Sword

McQueen said:


> Damn right thats a ***** match. Ironically thats the next match on my Custom Tenryu comp I made that I was going to watch but decided on watching the matches on Greatest Stars of the80's WWE comp.
> 
> And you must have missed my lame but subtle brilliance. Watts and Amp, electrical terms. Hey its early and I got nothing better to do.


I didn't miss it at all. AMP, CRANK, and WATTS seem to fit together 

I have the Tenryu/Jumbo match on a Custom All Japan Comp I'm making. So far on Disc 1 its: Jumbo vs. Tenryu (6/5/89), Kobashi vs. Williams (8/31/93), Kawada vs. Misawa (6/3/94), and Kawada/Taue vs. Misawa/Kobashi (6/9/95. Wow, the month of June sure does have a lot of epic matches in All Japan.


----------



## McQueen

Tenryu/Jumbo vs Choshu/Yatsu Jan '86 plz


----------



## Burning Sword

I might as well, as I'm making random comps so far. Shit, I forgot to download some matches at home (since I'm in school) and it's going to be pretty hard doing it when I get back home. 

Next comp I'm working on: Best of All Japan Vol. 2 (Jumbo vs. Misawa)


----------



## Platt

Preview of the Shimmer and ROH releases coming tomorrow


----------



## Recall

Nice covers.

I will be picking these up when I go to Hammerstein. Or do I order them as soon as in case the merch table is annoyingly overcrowded at the show. Hmmm choices, choices.


----------



## -Destiny-

Is Aries/McGuiness on this show better than their Rising Above match?


----------



## McQueen

RKO Destiny™ said:


> Is Aries/McGuiness on this show better than their Rising Above match?


Live reports say yes but ROH fans really like to blow things out of proportion.


----------



## Recall

McQueen said:


> Live reports say yes but ROH fans really like to blow things out of proportion.


Yes they do and I hate it with a passion. So much is over hyped and called MOTY or given 4 stars, then you buy the show and feel like you were robbed as your expectations have been raised so high that the DVD can never live up to it and that MOTYC is just the crowd dueling chanting and seeing the same exact stuff you've seen a billion times before (ok slightly ott)

I promise im not ranting


----------



## McQueen

I'm kinda man ROH released those shows this week when I made an order last week and i've been waiting for them. 

Oh well I still need to watch from GBH 6 to now anyways, i'm turning into Platt.


----------



## KeepItFresh

I dislike Dragon Gate, but Aries/McGuiness has buy written all over it.


----------



## peep4life

Am I the only one who things its wrong to name a show Supercard that has Bushwacker Luke on it?
I too made an order that hasn't arrived yet, so I'm going to put off buying these shows for a few weeks, though they seem like must buys.


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> Live reports say yes but ROH fans really like to blow things out of proportion.


I remember live reports saying the table match at FB2007 was insane, in a way they were right because it was insanely shit.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao you have a point peep about that Bushwacker thing.

I haven't watched that Table match yet Benjo but I imagined it was as shitty as the Whitmer/Albright one from the FYF. I hated that match more than any other last year. It wasn't good it was 4 fucking spots and some really boring transitional periods in between. Not to mension I find Whitmer to be the more charismatic between the two so theres an obvious problem there.


----------



## WillTheBloody

KeepItFresh said:


> I dislike Dragon Gate, but Aries/McGuiness has buy written all over it.


The first match was better for a variety of reasons, but THIS match is crazier. Aries taking a sick beating + the absolutely awesome finish make it well worth it.



peep4life said:


> Am I the only one who things its wrong to name a show Supercard that has Bushwacker Luke on it?


Luke was awesome. His match w/ Dingo & Sugah vs YRR? Awesome. I actually sat in the very back of Sec. C on DGCII with Luke sitting right behind me the whole time, and he had this look like, "If I was 10 years younger.....". It was kinda sad, but also a testiment to how amazing the crowd was.


----------



## Recall

Benjo™ said:


> I remember live reports saying the table match at FB2007 was insane, in a way they were right because it was insanely shit.


haha thats golden and so true.


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> :lmao you have a point peep about that Bushwacker thing.
> 
> I haven't watched that Table match yet Benjo but I imagined it was as shitty as the Whitmer/Albright one from the FYF. I hated that match more than any other last year. It wasn't good it was 4 fucking spots and some really boring transitional periods in between. Not to mension I find Whitmer to be the more charismatic between the two so theres an obvious problem there.


It wasn't "as shitty as", it was f'n worse.

The Tables match from FF07 was one of the worst matches I ever seen but it was better than the Scramble match from One Year Anniversary because Albright got pissed & destroyed a table like last time.


----------



## McQueen

watts63 said:


> It wasn't "as shitty as", it was f'n worse.
> 
> The Tables match from FF07 was one of the worst matches I ever seen but it was better than the Scramble match from One Year Anniversary because Albright got pissed & destroyed a table like last time.


Oh shit lol.

By the way Watts go back a page or two, someone is trying to steal your gimmick.


----------



## KYSeahawks

This has probably been asked already but where is a good place to find live reviews for Dragon Gate Challenge II and Supercard of Honor III.Because might pick them up sometime.


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> Oh shit lol.
> 
> By the way Watts go back a page or two, someone is trying to steal your gimmick.


Son of a bitch....That Son of a bitch, GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD DAMNIIIIIIIIIIIIT~!!!!

Anyways, Bruning Sword is right, I guess I'm gonna have to...CRANK it to the max!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McQueen

Your gonna have to 'crank up the juice' Watts, seriously you gotta stay with the electricity gimmick.


----------



## KYSeahawks

forgot to ask but i got my ROH DVD's yesterday and they gave me 2 Double Features and forgot to give Breakout and I e-mailed and they said they would send me Breakout so do I need to send back the other Double Feature or what.Also has the talent been announced for Dayton in late June yet was thinking of going.


----------



## Blasko

Watts-


----------



## Recall

KYSeahawks said:


> forgot to ask but i got my ROH DVD's yesterday and they gave me 2 Double Features and forgot to give Breakout and I e-mailed and they said they would send me Breakout so do I need to send back the other Double Feature or what.Also has the talent been announced for Dayton in late June yet was thinking of going.


You keep the extra show. sell it, give your best mate, use it as a door stop, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## KYSeahawks

thx for the help I might give it to a friend but I watched Without Remorse last night and it is good.Loved the Ultimate Endurance,and Joey/Mark Match,and couldn't beleive that I have seen MOTY list without Strong/McGuiness that was a great match and maybe my Favorite Match right now for 2008.But got 6th Year Anniversary and Double Feature to watch and I am waiting for them to send me Breakout.Also fav. tag team right now is Teamwork they have such great chemistry and charisma


----------



## KeepItFresh

Strong/McGuiness is currently second on my ROH MOTYC list right behind Danielson/McGuiness. So you should enjoy 6th Anniversary as well.


----------



## vivalabrave

watts63 said:


> Son of a bitch....That Son of a bitch, GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD DAMNIIIIIIIIIIIIT~!!!!
> 
> Anyways, Bruning Sword is right, I guess I'm gonna have to...CRANK it to the max!!!!!!!!!!


I marked out.

Anyhoo, ROH posted a match from Double Feature on their Youtube page. Man does the setup look weird. For those interested:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mCBYpF8E1k

HURRY WATTS STAR RATINGS FOR THE MATCH!


----------



## KeepItFresh

Adam Pearce was pretty fun in that match. It's nothing special, though.


----------



## crooked_reflection

New Chikara and the 2008 WXW 16 Carat Gold Tournament has just been released by Smart Mark Video. The Tournament's DVD's are 25% off, $15 a day instead of $20.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Dont know where to put this but just bought Dayton tickets 3rd row for 6/27 for 54dollars.But how have the Dayton shows been I mean it is a 2 hour drive so I kind of want to know if I will get my moneys worth with gas being high and all.Coming from central KY and also what times do ROH shows end because I want to come back that night but scared of getting lost on my way back.it will be me and my brothers I bet ROH is better live than on dvd.


----------



## -Mystery-

crooked_reflection said:


> New Chikara and the 2008 WXW 16 Carat Gold Tournament has just been released by Smart Mark Video. The Tournament's DVD's are 25% off, $15 a day instead of $20.


THANK FUCKING GOD!

I'm getting the 16 Carat Gold Tournament over Mania weekend.


----------



## Recall

-Mystery- said:


> THANK FUCKING GOD!
> 
> I'm getting the 16 Carat Gold Tournament over Mania weekend.


Which mania? I confused, lol.

Sounds like a show worth having.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Double Feature Night Two*
Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn vs. Ruckus & The Guy That Looks Like Sid The Sloth From Ice Age **-**1/4

*ROH Double Feature Night One*
Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards ***1/4

*PWG Taste The Radness*
Chris Bosh, Scorpio Sky & Quicksilver vs. Super Dragon, Excalibur & Disco Machine ***1/2-***3/4


----------



## Platt

rohrecall said:


> Which mania? I confused, lol.
> 
> Sounds like a show worth having.


Think he's saying he's going to get WXW instead of ROH Mania weekend shows


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> THANK FUCKING GOD!
> 
> I'm getting the 16 Carat Gold Tournament over Mania weekend.


Totally ABSOLUTE ANDY time.


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> Think he's saying he's going to get WXW instead of ROH Mania weekend shows


Yes, would get DGC II and SOH III but Buy 3, Get 1 does nothing for me so I'll wait for a 25% off sale to get those and some FIP. Until then, I'll enjoy such matches as Quack/Danielson, Quack/Marufuji, Danielson/Marufuji, and Danielson/Hero. Seriously, $45 for 3 shows with 25 matches in all is a steal.


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> Yes, would get DGC II and SOH III but Buy 3, Get 1 does nothing for me so I'll wait for a 25% off sale to get those and some FIP. Until then, I'll enjoy such matches as Quack/Danielson, Quack/Marufuji, Danielson/Marufuji, and Danielson/Hero. Seriously, $45 for 3 shows with 25 matches in all is a steal.


Also Chuckie T vs. Taiji Ishimori! Damn, I need to get this & last year's.


----------



## -Mystery-

watts63 said:


> Also Chuckie T vs. Taiji Ishimori! Damn, I need to get this & last year's.


Last year's tournament fucking rocked. It was definitely the best tournament I saw all last year (however, I didn't see BOLA yet).


----------



## Platt

I'll be getting the WVW shows in a bulk buy like i always do for SMV stuff so that will be $25ish for all 3, so will probably buy the new ROH and Shimmer tomorrow.


----------



## McQueen

Damn more DVD's I want to buy but shouldn't. :angry:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

So the 'Mania weekend DVDs are out and I have no money? FUCK! Doesn't really matter since I'm not even into 08 for ROH anyway. Although I'm not as far back as Glory By Honor (that's right McQueen, I fucking WENT THERE!).


----------



## McQueen

Ok lol.

I got my best of so & so years from Highspots today so i'm sure i'll watch them first anyways.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Yeah, not the best dig lol.

If you got 1992, watch the Orihara/Ultimo v Liger/Kanemoto match ASAP. It's fucking great .


----------



## McQueen

I got 89-91, 92, 93, 96 & 97-98.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Damn, nice collection right there. If you ever plan on uploading any matches, I would forever be in your debt if you upped Black Tiger/Pegasus from the BOSJ tourney on the 96 set. I NEED that match in full! 

I need all the Black Tiger in the history of the universe actually.


----------



## Blasko

Tell me which were the better years when you're done. I need to make a B day list. 

....June 29th btw....


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

So you get DVDs on your Bday, while my birthday present is God, aka Hiroshi Tanahashi, tearing a ligament. 

Fucker!


----------



## Blasko

I'm also graduating this year. Just a few days shy of my birthday. 

So yeah, I'm going to see if I can get 2% of what platt has. 

((That's still a lot....)


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I feel special that Blasko's b-day comes after mine by 7 days.


----------



## KaijuFan

WM Weekend tomorrow? Awesome. 

Time to sell my body on the corner to get the cash for them.


----------



## McQueen

KaijuFan said:


> WM Weekend tomorrow? Awesome.
> 
> Time to sell my body on the corner to get the cash for them.


Hey there Big Boy! 

I'm really kinda pissed those DVD are out tommorow since I just made 2 orders last week and now the WxW Tournament and those 2 Shimmer and 2 ROH shows are out and I want them all. I an technically afford to buy them but I still need to finish my conqeuring DVD mountain. :$


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Blasko, that's MORE than fucking I have!

Anyway, here's some good shit to get a hold of...

*Black Tiger v Koji Kanemoto (New Japan, 6.25.95 Best of the Super Juniors Tournament*​
Yeah, so, this was pretty fucking awesome! Both these guys are fantastic heels, and they're both in uber-heel mode here.

It starts off with both guys easing into it - Koji working over the leg a bit while Tiger tries to overpower him, even hittin the ROCK BOTTOM! BLACK TIGER WITH THE MOST ELEC.... wait, wrong move. Either way, both guys are pretty reserved for the first couple minutes, until Kanemoto, who's in a surfboard stretch at this point, leans his head back and headbutts Eddie in the nose! Of course Eddie's pissed and all "Motherfucker, you done did it now!", but walks into a leg trip and a bunch of kicks from Koji who's pretty much telling Eddie "Fuck. You. Bitch. I'm. THE prick. Around. Here!" with every kick. Eddie doesn't like to be kicked though, so he sticks his finger in the young punks eye, giving it the whole "Try that shit again and I'll do more than (stops to think for a second)... fuck it!" deal; then he clotheslines the shit out of Koji and fucking DRILLS him with a powerbomb! Don't kick Eddie Guerrero!

For the next couple minutes it's basically just both of them trying to gain the upper hand on offence, all the while doing their damndest to school the other in the art of dickheadedness (eye rakes, kicks to the face, raking the other's face with the sole of their boot - all very prick-ish), before Eddie decides to drop Koji on his head with a back suplex, following it up with a frog splash. Advantage dickhead. With the mask.

Soon, it finds it's way outside where Koji hits a quick top rope cross body on the dazed Tiger, before attemptimg a plancha to which Eddie simply sidesteps. "The fuck is wrong with you? I'm a Tiger, ya moron! Ever heard of cat like reflexes?" Eddie then launches Koji into the barricade and nails a cross body of his own.

The finishing stretch from here on out is awesome as well, with both guys trying to out-dickhead the other, as well as out-kill them with superplexes, brainbusters, moonsaults and the likes. One spot I really like is when Kanemoto sits Eddie on the top turnbuckle and looks/points/talks trash to him as if to say "You should feel privelaged that I'm about to try and fuck you up here!" before nailing a picture perfect hurricanrana.

Remember how Eddie didn't like getting kicked earlier? Well he sure as hell doesn't like being pointed at either because he gives Kanemoto a little something in return for that act of dickishness - a kick in the balls! "Little fucker! Kick me AND point in my face?! I'm going to kill you now. And I'm not sorry." He gives a nice "Up your's!" gesture to the fans, before killing Koji with a regular brainbuster, sweet as hell Black Tigerbomb, and then one of the best looking top rope brainbusters I've seen. I think he literally did kill him dead! Eddie scores the win then, taking his rightful place upon the "Junior Heavyweight Dickhead Let's Poke People In The Eye And Stand On Their Head And Kick Them In The Balls Before Dropping Them On Their Head From High Places Throne of Awesomeness". Eddie Guerrero > YOU!

Well, saying I really enjoyed this would be a huge understatement because it was beyond awesome. This is probably Koji's best singles match up to this point as well, although that isn't exactly all that difficult a thing to achieve when you're in there with Eddie Guerrero (just ask JBL). Speaking of Eddie; his excecution in this match was perfection. From making his own offence look amazing, to making Koji's look just as good (the way he takes the top rope hurricanrana in this is so awesome, as well as making a freakin' roll up look like a million bucks). Koji was great too (although his senton splash towards the end pretty much missed Guerrero all together), but this was the Black Tiger show - don't forget it! *****1/2*


----------



## McQueen

:lmao your reviews are awesome.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Lol, thanks. It's 3.30am over here, and since my back's fucked I can't sleep at all, so I figured I'd review this bad boy.

The Best of Eddie Guerrero V.2 from IVP is absolute money, by the way. I never thought I'd be able to get a hold of this in full, and every other match on it is at least great. I'd definitely recommend it for anybody that's looking to see what Eddie was all about in his prime.


----------



## Caponex75

Anyone got a personal review of ASW 5 night one?


----------



## Sephiroth

I know this is off-topic, but I hope Platt can overlook it this time since it doesn't involve puro wrestling or making fun of him for having hundreds of dvds just lying around. 

All of you better go see Ironman this weekend.

Edit: Can't wait to pick up WM weekend


----------



## McQueen

If it doesn't involve Puro its infraction worthy.

This is your only warning.

Can't decide if I wanna watch BOLA '07 Night 3 or my best of 89-91 (Liger & Jumbo on one disk :$)


----------



## Troy

First post in this thread 

I'm fairly new to the 'Japan scene' when it comes to Professional Wrestling. I do not follow their storylines, events, etc. I've heard some great things about the wrestling though, so I have watched some clips here & there (thanks to YouTube). 

I downloaded a Kenta Kobashi match the other day, considering this guy is billed as one of the greatest not only in Japan, but of all time. I don't really have much information about the match. I just know it was contested under the 'Pro-Wrestling NOAH' promotion & his opponent was Yoshinari Ogawa. 

The match was amazing. 20 minutes + of great in-ring action. Despite the size difference between Kobashi & Ogawa, the two managed to mesh well with one another & showcase unbelievable in-ring chemistry. The psychology was off the charts! Fantastic selling (especially on Kobashi's part). The pace was stupendous. The physicality displayed by both men is really superb. Kobashi's chops are so surreal & unreal. I've never seen better execution of such a simple maneuver. Ogawa did a great job working on Kobashi's leg, using various submissions and techniques that hasn't been witnessed by the eyes of Troy_Umaga before. The only flaw I saw in this contest was some minor selling problems. I believe Kobashi could have done a bit of a better job of selling Ogawa's attacks on his knee when both men were working on the outside. He recovered a bit too quickly, and that kinda made the contest look a bit unrealistic. Nothing over the top, but something I thought I should mention.

Kobashi/Ogawa = A professional wrestling artwork. I'm glad to see my first exposure to a Kobashi match was so marvelous. Phenomenal story-telling.
*
****1/2*

Anyone else know what match I'm talking about?

Any comments/feedback/etc. would be appreicated.


----------



## Caponex75

McQueen said:


> If it doesn't involve Puro its infraction worthy.
> 
> This is your only warning.
> 
> Can't decide if I wanna watch BOLA '07 Night 3 or my best of 89-91 (Liger & Jumbo on one disk :$)


 What?


----------



## McQueen

Capone that was directed at Sephy. And about your question http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4679920-post10306.html

LAWLS Yoshinari Ogawa. 

Yeah, i've seen that match before and it was pretty good but you should see Kobashi against one his true peers like Misawa, Kawada, Akiyama or Stan Hansen.


----------



## Troy

McQueen said:


> Capone that was directed at Sephy.
> 
> LAWLS Yoshinari Ogawa.
> 
> Yeah, i've seen that match before and it was pretty good but you should see Kobashi against one his true peers like Misawa, Kawada, Akiyama or Stan Hansen.


Are you laughing at my praising for Yoshinari Ogawa? 

Yeah, I figured I'd go find download some of Kobashi's matches with those mentioned guys. I read some info on wikipedia regarding him, and his matches with those competitors are highly regarded.

What do you rate the match I reviewed?


----------



## McQueen

Troy_Umaga said:


> Are you laughing at my praising for Yoshinari Ogawa?
> 
> Yeah, I figured I'd go find download some of Kobashi's matches with those mentioned guys. I read some info on wikipedia regarding him, and his matches with those competitors are highly regarded.
> 
> What do you rate the match I reviewed?


Been a while since i've seen it but I think I gave it *** 3/4 to ****'s. The reason I laughed about Ogawa is because he is often booked against the Heavyweights in NOAH despite he's a junior based pretty much on the fact he is Misawa (owner of NOAH's) best buddy. Some puro fans don't believe he belongs in the ring with the heavy's. That being said the match you did watch was rather good but it pales in comparison to some of Kobashi's better work.

If you care about the Wrestling Observer's opinion Kobashi is the highest decorated wrestler of all time with 24 ***** matches and 6 MOTY wins (for '92, '98, '99, '03, '04, '05)


----------



## Troy

McQueen said:


> Been a while since i've seen it but I think I gave it *** 3/4 to ****'s. The reason I laughed about Ogawa is because he is often booked against the Heavyweights in NOAH despite he's a junior based pretty much on the fact he is Misawa (owner of NOAH's) best buddy. Some puro fans don't believe he belongs in the ring with the heavy's. That being said the match you did watch was rather good but it pales in comparison to some of Kobashi's better work.
> 
> If you care about the Wrestling Observer's opinion Kobashi is the highest decorated wrestler of all time with 24 ***** matches and 6 MOTY wins (for '92, '98, '99, '03, '04, '05)


Well the bit about Ogawa is rather interesting. Best buddy or not, the guy is capable of putting on a great match. He adapts and blends in so well. His size really shouldn't be of importance -_-.


----------



## McQueen

Get more familiar with the Japanese heavyweight style (especially the All Japan/NOAH styles), you'll understand what i'm talking about. Ogawa isn't my favorite but he is fun sometimes.


----------



## Burning Sword

Wow, looks like I miss a good conversation here a few pages back. Andy scores again with one of his 5-Star Reviews.

*All Japan 6/9/95- Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa and Kenta Kobashi*

Like this needs any explaination. Taue and Kawada going full on heel and targeting the injuries of Misawa and Kobashi was greatness and Kobashi selling was fucking amazing. The closing stretch was phenomenal as well, with Kobashi desperately trying to save Misawa because he knew he was finished. 40+ Minutes of classic, epic storytelling. *****


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Like I've said before, I'm not as huge on 6/9/95 as most, but it deserves ***** for Kobashi's selling and the story of the whole scenario itslef. All around fantasticness (it's a word 'coz I fucking said so). 

Troy, I guess I'll just echo what McQueen said really; if you were impressed with Kobashi's effort against Ogawa (which I also liked, by the way - ****), then his stuff against Misawa, Kawada, Hansen and some of the best tag matches of all time which he's been involved in (like the one mentioned above) could quite conceivably blow your freakin' head off! The guy really is phenomenal..... but Kawada's bettter. 

And 5 STARZ!! for me . Thanks, Burning.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Just got done with FIP Redifined which was the first full show ive watched from FIP (got Stroung vs Evens but never watched the whole show) an I gotta say it was pretty impressive.

Just a quick qestion does FIP allways like run the show on the fly with wrestlers just challenging each other? Does the crowd even know any matches theregoing to get before they arrive? Seemed interesting


----------



## vivalabrave

In my post a few pages back I forgot to mention that ROH also posted (in addition to Pearce/Hagadorn vs. Vulture Squad) Pelle vs Strong from Double Feature.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOIC_hm2TmA


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!

The Ring of Honor Buy 3, Get 1 Free sale returns and this update includes some great Ring of Honor DVD's just released. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Thursday, May 8th at 9am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

*Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles.

**KOCH DVD's "Bloodstained Honor" and "Stars of Honor" CAN NOT BE INCLUDED IN THE SALE!!!


NEW DVD RELEASES!!!

The following items are now in stock in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Supercard of Honor III- Orlando, FL 3/29/08 (DVD)

A must see show headlined by the stars of Dragon Gate with Typhoon vs. The Muscle Outlawz; Also, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the ROH World Title; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens; Steen & Generico vs. BxB Hulk & SHINGO; plus more.
1. Delirious vs. Go Shiozaki
2. Kenny King, Sal Rinuaro, & Chasyn Rance vs. Buchwhacker Luke, Alex Payne, & Dingo
3. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens (FIP Heavyweight Title Match)
4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black (Relaxed Rules Match)
5. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. BxB Hulk & SHINGO
6. Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title Match)
7. Typhoon (CIMA, Dragon Kid, & Ryo Saito) vs. Muscle Outlawz(Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Genki Horiguchi)

Dragon Gate Challenge II- Orlando, FL 3/28/08 (DVD)

Features CIMA, Erick Stevens, & Go Shiozaki vs. No Remorse Corps; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Dragon Kid & Ryo Saito; Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. BxB Hulk & SHINGO; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino; plus much more.
1. Nigel McGuinness vs. Delirious (Non Title)
2. Ruckus & Jigsaw vs. Kenny King & Sal Rinuaro
3. Austin Aries vs. Genki Horiguchi
4. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino
5. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. BxB Hulk & SHINGO
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Dragon Kid & Ryo Saito
7. CIMA, Erick Stevens, & Go Shiozaki vs. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero

SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 16 (DVD)

Sara Del Rey defends the SHIMMER Title against "Dark Angel" Sara Stock in a 2/3 Falls Match; Cheerleader Melissa vs. Amazing Kong; Lacey, Rain, & Jetta vs. MsChif, Daizee Haze, & Eden Black; plus more.
1. Amber O'Neal vs. Lorelei Lee
2. Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel & Josie
3. Alexa Thatcher vs. Ashley Lane
4. Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka vs. Allison Danger & Serena Deeb
5. Daffney vs. Cindy Rogers
6. Lacey, Rain, & Jetta vs. MsChif, Daizee Haze, & Eden Black (Trios Tag Team Match)
7. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Amazing Kong
8. Sara Del Rey vs. Sara Stock (SHIMMER Title Match- Two Out Of Three Falls)

SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 15 (DVD)

Sara Del Rey defends the SHIMMER Title against Amazing Kong; Daizee Haze vs. Sara Stock in a #1 Contenders Match; The Minnesota Home Wrecking Crew of Lacey & Rain vs. Ariel & Josie; plus more.
1. Eden Black vs. Amber O'Neal
2. Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs. Lorelei Lee & Ashley Lane
3. Serena Deeb vs. Jetta
4. Allison Danger vs. Cindy Rogers
5. Lacey & Rain vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel & Josie
6. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Alexa Thatcher
7. Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka vs. MsChif & Daffney (Grudge Tag Team Match)
8. Daizee Haze vs. Sara Stock (#1 Contenders Match)
9. Sara Del Rey vs. Amazing Kong (SHIMMER Title Match)

Guest Booker with Raven (DVD-R)

Watch him write wrestling history... literally!

BOOKING HALL & NASH IN ECW

It is June 1996. Scott Hall and Kevin Nash leave the WWE and prepare to head to the competition. But in our world here, they land NOT in WCW... but rather ECW. And what if total creative control of their angles were given to the ECW champion of the moment?

In this very special "Booker-at-Heart" edition of the show, Raven steps in and takes the book in June 1996 and books Hall's and Nash's angles right up to and including the first ECW pay-per-view "Barely Legal," in April 1997.

Raven steps in and proceeds to take over the show. He moves to the booking board for total control, and doesn't come up for air until the end of the show. Raven books all of Hall's and Nash's angles in astounding detail.

WATCH RAVEN BOOK NASH'S AND HALL'S EVERY ACTION IN THEIR TOP OF THE CARD SPOT IN ECW!

wXw...Best of Mike Quackenbush (Triple DVD-R Set)

1. wXw World Heavyweight Title: Ares vs. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush...4/18/03
2. Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli...4/19/03
3. wXw Lightheavyweight Title: Jody Fleisch vs. Mike Quackenbush vs. X-dream...6/21/03
4. wXw Lightheavyweight Title: Jonny Storm vs. Mike Quackenbush...2/28/04
5. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, & Gran Akuma vs. Hallowicked & The Wildcards...8/21/04
6. CZW Jr. Title 2/3 Falls Match: Mike Quackenbush vs. Emil Sitoci...2/12/05
7. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, & Gran Akuma vs. Eddie Kingston, Hallowicked, & Skayde...2/13/05
8. Mike Quackenbush vs. Chris Hero...12/17/05
9. wXw World Heavyweight Title: Ares vs. Mike Quackenbush...3/18/06

wXw...Best of Chris Hero Vol. 2 (Double DVD-R Set)

1. wXw World Heavyweight Title European Rules: Chris Hero vs. Robbie Brookside...9/3/05
2. Chris Hero vs. PAC...3/10/07
3. 16K Gold Tournament 1st Round: Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli...5/4/07
4. 16K Gold Tournament Quarter-Finals: Chris Hero vs. Ryo Saito...5/5/07
5. 16K Gold Tournament Finals: Chris Hero vs. Ares...5/6/07
6. wXw World Heavyweight Title: Chris Hero vs. Ares...10/27/07

wXw...Best of Chris Hero Vol. 1 (Double DVD-R Set)

1. wXw World Heavyweight Title European Rules: Chris Hero vs. Robbie Brookside...9/3/05
2. Chris Hero vs. PAC...3/10/07
3. 16K Gold Tournament 1st Round: Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli...5/4/07
4. 16K Gold Tournament Quarter-Finals: Chris Hero vs. Ryo Saito...5/5/07
5. 16K Gold Tournament Finals: Chris Hero vs. Ares...5/6/07
6. wXw World Heavyweight Title: Chris Hero vs. Ares...10/27/07

GEAR...''First GEAR'' Brookville, FL 3/21/08 (DVD-R)

Debut show from GEAR featuring Erick Stevens vs. Larry Sweeney plus Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Austin Aries, Jay & Mark Briscoe, Delirious, & more.
1. Jay Briscoe vs. Chris Jones
2. Roderick Strong vs. Seth Delay
3. The Lifeguards vs. Shane Hagadorn & Ernie Osiris
4. Mark Briscoe vs. Nooie Lee
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Sal Rinauro
6. Jigsaw vs. Moonshine McCoy
7. Erick Stevens vs. Larry Sweeney
8. Austin Aries & Delirious vs. Kenny King & Austin Amadeus


----------



## watts63

If you own PWG 70|30 & never watched Disco Machine vs. Human Tornado on commentary...watch it now. Everytime Disco hits Candice LaRae, Excalibur would go off on him & reveals a history of Domestic Violence.

*Disco Baseball Slides Candice*
Excalibur: You Son of A Bitch!
DM: I Didn't Mean It.
Excalibur: You Son of A Bitch!
DM: I Didn't Mean It.
Excalibur: You Son of A Bitch!
DM: I Didn't Mean It.
Excalibur: You Son of A Bitch!
DM: Hey!
Excalibur: You Son of A Bitch!
*Disco Tries To Explain The Situation & Gets Interrupted*
Excalibur: You Son of A Bitch!
DM: How Dare You!

*Disco Chops Candice*
Excalibur: DISCO MACHINE, WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU?!
DM: I Don't Know What To Say-
Excalibur: You Son of A Bitch!

*A Little Later*
Excalibur: I Heard That You Once Threw A Woman Down The Stairs Because She Didn't Fold Your Laundry Correctly.
DM: If This Was 2003, You May Have A Case.

*Disco German Suplexes Tornado & Candice*
Excalibur: DISCO MACHINE, YOU ARE A ANIMAL! YOU ARE A MONSTER! WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU, DISCO MACHINE?!
DM: I Didn't See Her!
Excalibur: Yeah, That's What Davey Richards Said After He Beat His Wife!


*Disco Front Dropkicks Candice*
Excalibur: You Son of A Bitch!


The commentary alone makes this match one of my favorites lol.


----------



## ROH

^ They're good as standard commentators and are hillarious...way better than some others out there.

Anyways, later today I'm gonaa make my first ROH order in a LONG time with DGC2 and SCOH3 (hopefully).


----------



## Crystal Meth Punk

Not 100% sure if this would be breaking any rules, but for those of looking for any out of stock ROH titles, I've put some up for auction here.


----------



## KingKicks

Ordered Dragon Gate Challenge II, Supercard of Honor III, Dissension and Better Then Our Best as my free choice as my disc broke about a year ago.


----------



## Burning Sword

*New Japan BRAVE (4/27/08)- IWGP Championship: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Keiji Muto*

Pretty good match-up considering who's in there. Both started pretty slow with Nakamura working on the arm of Muto. Within five minutes in the match, Muto rolled outside the ring and said "Oh Fuck!!", no lie. Muto then gained control and worked on the leg of Nakamura. From there on, it went back and forth and the crowd was red hot for Muto. The Cross Armbreaker spot from Naka was pretty cool but the crowd was highly against Muto losing. When he won, the crowd erupted HUGE for the win. Nice action and pretty good. ***1/2


----------



## McQueen

Burning Sword said:


> *New Japan BRAVE (4/27/08)- IWGP Championship: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Keiji Muto*
> 
> Pretty good match-up considering who's in there. Both started pretty slow with Nakamura working on the arm of Muto. Within five minutes in the match, Muto rolled outside the ring and said "Oh Fuck!!", no lie. Muto then gained control and worked on the leg of Nakamura. From there on, it went back and forth and the crowd was red hot for Muto. The Cross Armbreaker spot from Naka was pretty cool but the crowd was highly against Muto losing. When he won, the crowd erupted HUGE for the win. Nice action and pretty good. ***1/2


Just finished watching it myself. *** 1/2 sounds about right.


----------



## Burning Sword

Hey McQueen, I'm about to make a All Japan OLD SCHOOL (1970s-mid 1980s) comp. I'm just wondering what matches will be good enough to put on there. Right now I have Flair vs. Jumbo 2/3 Falls (6/8/83) and Jumbo/Tenryu vs. Choshu/Yatsu (1/28/86).


----------



## Sephiroth

Burning Sword said:


> Hey McQueen, I'm about to make a All Japan OLD SCHOOL (1970s-mid 1980s) comp. I'm just wondering what matches will be good enough to put on there. Right now I have Flair vs. Jumbo 2/3 Falls (6/8/83) and Jumbo/Tenryu vs. Choshu/Yatsu (1/28/86).


All Japan...boo. 

Do a "Hogan in Japan" comp. ALL Hogan vs. Inoki


----------



## -Mystery-

Just picked up FIP Redefined off eBay for $8.


----------



## Burning Sword

Sephiroth said:


> All Japan...boo.
> 
> Do a "Hogan in Japan" comp. ALL Hogan vs. Inoki


No and isn't it the match where Hogan knocked Inoki out with the Axe Bomber?

I'll will however make an New Japan comp. soon. Any suggestions to put on there?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Burning Sword said:


> No and isn't it the match where Hogan knocked Inoki out with the Axe Bomber?
> 
> I'll will however make an New Japan comp. soon. Any suggestions to put on there?


Liger. That is my contribution to this discussion. And Black Tiger.


----------



## watts63

*PWG Use Your Illusion III*

*PWG Tag Team Championship*
Chris Bosh & Scott Lost (c) vs. Super Dragon & B-Boy ***1/2-***3/4

Frankie Kazarian vs. Tony Stradlin ***1/4

Samoa Joe vs. Joey Ryan ***1/4

*Bobby Quance's Last Match in PWG*
Christopher Daniels vs. Bobby Quance **3/4 (He Retired & Joined The Navy)

*#1 Contender's Match*
Scorpio Sky & Quicksilver vs. Excalibur & Disco Machine ***1/4

Puma vs. UK Kid **

Hook Bomberry vs. Top Gun Talwar **

Talwar: GOD DAMNIT HOOK! I'M BEEN LIFTING WEIGHTS, DOING COCAINE & PUMPING STERIODS ALL OVER ME! I'M READY TO FIGHT! 

RICK! I AM THIS CLOSE TO RAPING YOU!

Supa Badd & Los Rojo Locos 1 & 2 vs. Charles Mercury, Ronin & Billy Kim 1/2*​


----------



## Kapone89

Gonna throw out a little match rating here.
*AJPW Terry Funk Vs. Jumbo Tsuruta 06/11/76 ****1/2 - ****3/4*
Fantastic match. Might be up at that awesome puro site.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I've been doing some DVD watching myself. Here are the ratings of note I got...

*KENTA vs. Naomichi Marufuji*-This is problably gonna end up being #2 on my favorite match list, between the Unified main event and the Ladder War. This was a great match. Coundless times I found myself marking the near falls. There was so much I had never seen before done in this match. I loved the build toward them doing their finishers, only to have them get blocked every time, then when they did hit them, they didn't get the fall! These guys definatly went all out. This match was worth the price of this DVD ($2.99, IVP's Best Of NOAH 2006 V.03). One scary spot of note was Marufuji doing a Springboard flipping drop kick from the apron to the far side of the guardrail, and nearly beheading himself on it in the process, while at the same time busting open KENTA's nose. Another spot was the classic falcon arrow from the apron to the floor. ****3/4-*****

*2007 JAM Cup*-This was a mix of Americans and Japanese guys in stable warfare style 4 v 4 v 4 elimination match at WrestleJam 2 for Dragon Gate. This was a fun match that wasn't clipped at all, finishing at about the 35 minute mark. The first 12 or so minutes was a fast paced royal rumble, but in what I assume is part of the Japanese battle royal style, compeditors took frequent breaks on the outside. After Shingo made his way to the ring this became a regular triple threat elimination tag team match. Fast paced stuff, good double team work, another display or Dragon Gate knowing how to do team matches. So after a long period of no eliminations, a burst of eliminations, and then a period of periodic eliminations we are down to the final two. One team tries to cheat but fails harming their own man. Normally the match would then end with the opponent rolling up or doing a big move on the harmed man. Not hear. The last two guys when and had a good sprint to the end. Great match where anyone can enjoy the variety of styles on display. Also, though I don't speak Japanese, the post match promo was hilarious, and worth watching for sure. ****-****1/4

*Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Takashi Suguira and Naomichi Marufuji* (3.2.08)-****1/4-****1/2 _More on this in the match of the year thread._

I'll put up full show ratings when I finish them, right now I am jumping around between disks.


----------



## Burning Sword

Andy3000 said:


> Liger. That is my contribution to this discussion. And Black Tiger.


Well, I have Liger v. Sasuke the Rematch, so a Jr. Comp. should be nice. And I already know what I want to put on there


----------



## WillTheBloody

Picked up DGC2, SOH3, Double Feature, and Without Remorse. This'll be my first experience where I watch the DVD of a show I've already attended (Orlando shows). 

My question is this: how do you react to shows that you've already seen? Do match ratings go up or down? How distracting is it when you are able to stare at yourself staring at the ring?


----------



## Maxx Hero

I found that some matches go up others will go down. Live ratings can go up when the crowd was super hot, but without that on the DVD the ration goes down. Other times like in technical contests when you can's see perfect, the rating will go up thanks to up close camera angles.

As for seeing yourself in the crowd, both times I felt like an idiot. I have never been in the front row, but I am always looking stupid when you can see me. For example at EEII when the Briscoes are getting their hands raised, I am the only one standing up on my side. Another example was at BOSP last April I stood up fro ever in row two with a camera in front of my face waiting to get a picture of Aries' 450 (which by the way didn't turn out ). Luckily they edited it of the DVD, but in the video wire for the next show you can see me bright and clear... (and stupid looking)


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt, thought you might want to see this...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ROH-Ring-of-Hon...goryZ617QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## peep4life

-Mystery- said:


> Platt, thought you might want to see this...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ROH-Ring-of-Hon...goryZ617QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


What the hell is that. That can't be real, Burchill in ROH?

On another note just finished watching the Super J Cup 94 and it is awesome. The last two matches are incredible. I'm sure most people that post in this section have seen it, but if you haven't its a must buy.


----------



## Platt

-Mystery- said:


> Platt, thought you might want to see this...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ROH-Ring-of-Hon...goryZ617QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Anyone else bids and i'll ban them :side:


----------



## Maxx Hero

Just watched the last two matches on the 12.2.07 NOAH show. 

*Kobashi's Return Match-****1/4-****1/2*-Good match, maybe not as emotional for me as for others seeing how this is the second match I have ever watched of Kobashi, and I have never seen Misawa and friends before. The only Kobashi I know was Joe vs. Kobashi, at first Kobashi was way watered down and rusty as opposed to that match, but by the end he was going great. The end was hot, though I was suprised at the actual fall. Also, for the love of god, the man just came off of cancer and now you are doing be moves on him. I am suprised at the things this man took. I do not know what will kill this man. And I don't want to know for a long time. Long Live Kobashi!

*Marufuji vs. Morishima-****1/4-****1/2*-I found the first half of this match boring. But then again I found most of what Big Mo did in ROH unbearable (vs. Steen>vs. Danielson). Then they started doing some crazy stuff. Example-Flux Capacitor off the enterance ramp by Marufuji to the floor with Big Mo landing on to of him. Once they were back inside they kept up the pace. The last few minutes were insane and hot and brought the rating up. I would call it a near perfect end sequence. I must say this is the first time I have seen Morishima make a pin and not hoped the match was over, I wanted them to keep it up.

I will get thoughts on the rest of the show once I watch it.


----------



## Burning Sword

*Pro Wrestling NOAH Global Tag League 4/27/08:*

Genba Hirayanagi & Akihiko Ito vs. Takashi Okita & Kento Miyahara- **1/2 

Kishin Kawabata, Kentaro Shiga & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs. Masao Inoue, Junji Izumida & Mitsuo Momota- **

Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Taiji Ishimori vs. Bryan Danielson & Atsushi Aoki- ***1/4

D-Lo Brown, Buchanan & Bobby Fish vs. Akira Taue, Kotaro Suzuki & Ricky Marvin- **3/4

Yoshihiro Takayama, Takuma Sano & Go Shiosaki beat Kenta Kobashi, Tamon Honda & Go Shiosaki- ***3/4

Global Tag League '08: Naomichi Marufuji & Takashi Suigura vs. Takeshi Morishima & Mohammed Yone- ***3/4

Global Tag League '08: Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Jun Akiyama & Takeshi Rikio- ****1/4

Global Tag League '08: Bison Smith & Akitoshi Saito vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa- ***1/4


----------



## Sephiroth

-Mystery- said:


> Platt, thought you might want to see this...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ROH-Ring-of-Hon...goryZ617QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


holy shit that is rare.

monumental show i guess (heh).

5. Samoa Joe vs. Zebra Kid ( ROH World Title)

1) ROH Title became a World Title
2) Very first OLE! kick chants


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Burning Sword said:


> Well, I have Liger v. Sasuke the Rematch, so a Jr. Comp. should be nice. And I already know what I want to put on there


If you need any stuff for that comp. then just lemme know. I think I'm just gonna upload the matches I watch now to the media section because there is some awesome stuff I've been watching (uploaded the BOSJ Kanemoto/BT match I reviewd a couple pages back today). It's all great quality too if you want to add of it to the comp.

You should also check out the tag match from 11/12/92 that I posted last week - awesome match (I think I reviewed that match a while ago as well).


----------



## Caponex75

I would like to say that ROH "Double Feature" show is mixed. Night one seemed like EVERYONE was off of their game except for a few. The only matches worth mentioning were Strong/Pelle and Go/Albright that were just good matches. Davey and Steen was extremely disapointing(The Main match I was looking forward to) and the main event was boring with the exception of Mark Briscoe going Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon on everyone. The four corner survival really did not have anything worh talking about except that Nigel is over as fuck as a heel. Night one was just not a good night.

Night Two, however, seemed like everyone was on. Davey/Claudio was a nice wrestling match that shows these two have chemistry but I still do not approve the ending because it just seems so anti-climatic.....good match nonetheless tho. VS/H3(Hagadork & Pearce) match was short and didn't take up time so that is a plus  Briscoes/H3 wasn't exactly what I was hoping for but a fine match it was. Albright has showed tons of personality in his matches on both nights if that means anything. Aries/Danielson vs. Mcguinness/Shiozaki was pretty great and MOTN thus far. I take back everything bad I have said about Matthews because the guy is awesome. First he attacks Steen and is wearing a AOTF T-shirt that says "I can't work on it" then he tells the crowd he is going to put on his devasting "Five Star Chinlock". He made me laugh when he said "This is the best chinlock I have ever done" That is just fucking funny to me. Nothing special but nothing horrible ether. Tyler comes out and Small Package piledrivers Steen after the match followed by damn near putting me to sleep with some wack promo. Stevens comes out and they have a match like the previous match before this one. So far night two has ass fucked night one and showed how better it is. 


So here is the main event with Eddie Edwards in it and before I get onto le me say this, Edwards is a good talent like Blade. Not more then a year ago him and Blade wrestled against Steenrico in a very good match that showed these guys were more then bench warmers. I personally would like if they let them become a tag team but hey, atleast one of them made it into ROH. Now this match was a absolute *WAR*! Got me off guard because everyone was just having at each other and this produced a roller coaster of fun. You had girls going at it, guys beating the hell out of each other, and bell ringers getting treated like teh shit. Total non-stop action through out and was the right match to end the night. 

Little off air notes: Richards/Steen saw Richards not even try to show more personality then Steen and that's funny because Steen did the same for Matthews. I also noticed that everyone, most noticably Davey, kept fucking with the guy that rang the bells. Davey, on both nights, kept throwing his hat and slapping his head around. Necro was attacking him with a shirt so lawls to both men there. Nigel's heel personality is over as hell and he just seems so natural at it then others. Danielon must of got some of Trish Stratus's poonani because he was fucking smiling the whole damn night of night one.....Jigsaw honestly looks good without his mask but it would be nice if ROH would give him a FUCKING PUSH! Albright seemed to just attract heat on both nights but that was probably just me. 

Overall: ROH was smart to combine both shows because I can't imagine the riot buying a shitty night one alone. Night two was solid through out and helped save the DVD from being a complete failure.


BTW Commentary is back and fucking ALIVE as well. If all Lenny could say was "A punch in the nuts" then I would be a happy man. These two just ripped on everything and seemed to just have a good time instead of what you would usually hear on the other shows.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Capone I disagree with just about everything you said about those shows.

First off Steen/Richards was the best match on the first show. Atleast I thought it was. ***3/4. Strong/Pelle was like a ** match how can that be the second best match of the night? I don't get it. Go/Albright had some nice moments, but I don't think it was better than Steen/Richards.

Night 2 pretty sucked besides Aries/Danielson v.s Nigel/Go. Oh and the main event was one the lamest put together matches I ever seen. The only thing memorable was Strong being sent down the ramp on a chair by Necro. When the best part of the match is something like that you know it's a disaster. I don't think even got *** from me. 

I really don't know how you came to most of your conclusions.


----------



## watts63

I enjoyed The four corner main event (***1/4). Even tho I may never say this again in ROH, Eddie Edwards did good in the main event & I loved that Sip 'N Slide spot. It wasn't the greatest main event in ROH history but it definetly wasn't the worst (Danielson/Corino, The 35 minute Clusterfuck of death for example). Also, I didn't think that Steen/Richards was all that good (***1/4).


----------



## KeepItFresh

But you did think Night 1 was better than Night 2 right? Right!?


----------



## watts63

KeepItFresh said:


> But you did think Night 1 was better than Night 2 right? Right!?


I honestly can't say because I haven't seen all of both nights. I'll finish the shows tonight.


----------



## Caponex75

KeepItFresh said:


> Capone I disagree with just about everything you said about those shows.
> 
> First off Steen/Richards was the best match on the first show. Atleast I thought it was. ***3/4. Strong/Pelle was like a ** match how can that be the second best match of the night? I don't get it. Go/Albright had some nice moments, but I don't think it was better than Steen/Richards.
> 
> Night 2 pretty sucked besides Aries/Danielson v.s Nigel/Go. Oh and the main event was one the lamest put together matches I ever seen. The only thing memorable was Strong being sent down the ramp on a chair by Necro. When the best part of the match is something like that you know it's a disaster. I don't think even got *** from me.
> 
> I really don't know how you came to most of your conclusions.


Steen/Richards didn't click for me. I might of had my expectations pretty high but I felt it was just a okay match. The reason I put Pelle/Strong & Go/Albright was because those were the only matches that stood out to me. Aries & Danielson vs. Jigsaw & Ruckus was okay, the four corners was okay, and Richards/Steen was just okay. Main event just completey bored the shit out of me and was unbelievably uninteresting. My MOTNs for that night weren't any better then good so that tells you how I feel about that.

Night Two's card was just solid through out. I can't recall one match that happened that was bad unless you don't like the Claudio/Richards finish. I really don't see how you could say the main event was lame unless you don't like the star power in that match which Strong was the only legit main eventer. It was crazy, insane, and just fucking fun throughout the entire match. Stevens/Black was good little match like Joey/Steen, Aries & Danielson/GO & Mcguinness was great, Briscoes/H3 was a solid, VS/H3 was short as well as sweet, and Davey/Claudio got the crowd hyped up with a nice singles contest.

I can't possibly see how Night One was even close to being better then Night Two.


----------



## KeepItFresh

You see night 2 had some nice matches with Steen/Matthews, Black/Stevens and Claudio/Richards. However none of these were overly great (all having time problems, pace problems or as is Cladio/Richards case a bad finish) while on Night 1 had Go/Albright and Steen/Richards were pretty great. The only match on night 2 that compared to those 2 was Aries/Danielson v.s Nigel/Go and I remember that being really odd. It started out as this really slow match and then completey changed to this fast pace match and just didn't feel right at all. 

Seriously I don't want to see any more 2 hour shows out of ROH unless they're PPVs.

Edit: Star power has nothing to do with why I thought 4 Corner Survival sucked. I still rate it at **3/4, despite it's flaws.


----------



## Caponex75

I thought Richards & Steen actually had a little bit of a pace problem. I never really had fun watching this and thought it mostly didn't do it for me because of the fact they didn't even seem to much into their own match. I'll give the match another watch but it did not deliever in any sort of way and just was a huge let down. The two MOTNS I have for night one in no way compare to the night two tag match between Aries, Danielson, Go, and Mcguinness neither do they even belong near the main event. I hate using star ratings but *** for Richards/Steen at best & Go/Albright ***1/4 to ***3/4. The entire card was just didn't do it for me. I think you rated the match a little to low and are curious to what your problem was with it. What did you think of the comentary?

BTW I agree with the two hour thing. Unnesscary it is.


----------



## KeepItFresh

The commentary was good from what I remember. I remember chuckling a couple times.


----------



## watts63

In the ending of Delirious/Necro match, do you guys see the kid punching & kicking Lacey & then ran back to his dad? That was some funny stuff.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Its random but just finished 6YA and the first half of the show was very boring but once you hit Go vs Aries everything is great and the only word to describe the last two matches are WOW


----------



## KaijuFan

I liked the first half. Tornado and Delirious dance wrestling was epic.


----------



## KingKicks

watts63 said:


> In the ending of Delirious/Necro match, do you guys see the kid punching & kicking Lacey & then ran back to his dad? That was some funny stuff.


That was hilarious, first thing that came to my mind was "Where is Chuck Taylor when you need him"

On the topic of which night of Double Feature was better, i thought Night 1 was the slightly better night. I enjoyed Richards/Steen and Go/Albright more then Black/Stevens (Felt kind of letdown by this), Claudio/Davey and Steen/Matthews.

But Danielson and Aries vs. McGuiness and Go was the best match out of the 2 shows.


----------



## vivalabrave

EYE OF THE STORM
Rocky Romero vs. Bryan Danielson (First Round Match) --- ***
Kevin Steen vs. Delirious (First Round Match) --- **3/4
El Generico vs. Austin Aries (First Round Match) --- ***
Go Shiozaki vs. Necro Butcher (First Round Match) --- **3/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Kevin Steen (Second Round Match) --- ***1/4
El Generico vs. Go Shiozaki (Second Round Match) --- ***1/2
Mitch Franklin vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Human Tornado vs. Jason Blade (Four Corner Survival) --- **1/4
Jacobs/Gowen vs. Jigsaw/Ruckus --- **1/4
Kevin Steen vs. Go Shiozaki (Final Round Match) --- ***1/2


----------



## watts63

*ROH Double Feature Night One*

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Tyler Black & Joey Matthews **3/4

Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen ***1/4

Go Shiozaki vs. Brent Albright ***

Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Ruckus & The Man Formerly Known As Jigsaw *** (Eddie F'N Kingston)

Delirious vs. Necro Butcher *3/4 (LOL AT The Kid Punching & Kicking Lacey in The End)

Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Erick Stevens vs. BJ Whitmer **1/4-**1/2

Roderick Strong vs. Pelle Primeau **

*Question: WILL THE LACEY/HAZE FEUD EVER FUCKING END?! I'M SICK & TIRED HAZE DOING THE SAME SHIT FOR ALMOST A YEAR! PLEASE GABE, END THE FUCKING FEUD ALREADY, GOD DAMN IT!*

*ROH & Two Hour Live Shows Don't Mix*​


----------



## Blasko

watts63 said:


> *Question: WILL THE LACEY/HAZE FEUD EVER FUCKING END?! I'M SICK & TIRED HAZE DOING THE SAME SHIT FOR ALMOST A YEAR! PLEASE GABE, END THE FUCKING FEUD ALREADY, GOD DAMN IT!*​


 Everyone knows Gabe fucking sucks when it comes to midcard fueds.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I personally think he isn't to bad at midcard fueds. This though takes into consideration what you consider to be a midcard fued. I would say Jimmy/BJ and Aries/Sydal were midcard fueds.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Double Feature Night Two*

Roderick Strong vs. Necro Butcher vs. Delirious vs. Eddie Edwards ***1/4 (Fun Match)

Erick Stevens vs. Tyler Black **3/4

Kevin Steen vs. Joey Matthews **3/4

Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness & Go Shiozaki ***3/4

Jay & Mark "The ******* Ninja" Briscoe vs. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer **1/2

Ruckus & The Man Formerly Known As Jigsaw vs. Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn **

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Davey Richards **1/2-**3/4

*I Enjoyed Night Two More Than Night One*​


----------



## KingCrash

Maxx Hero said:


> I personally think he isn't to bad at midcard fueds. This though takes into consideration what you consider to be a midcard fued. I would say Jimmy/BJ and Aries/Sydal were midcard fueds.



Gabe's problem is that he drags out midcard feuds to the point that no one cares anymore.

As for Double Feature, I enjoyed Night 1 better than Night 2 but the best match out of them all was Aries/Danielson vs Shiozaki/McGuinness followed by Steen/Richards.


----------



## ROH

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Everyone knows Gabe fucking sucks when it comes to midcard fueds.


Agreed, he drags them out to a point where no one cares.

EDIT: I didn't copy KC's post here, I clicked reply then forgot about it for a while


----------



## Obfuscation

*Best Of CZW 2007: 
(Disc 1)*

Ultraviolent Ladder Match: Danny Havoc vs Scotty Vortekz-***
Toby Klein vs Necro Butcher-***1/4
Chris Hero vs Justice Pain-***1/4
No Rope Barbed Wire: Toby Klein/Zandig vs Mitch Ryder/DJ Hyde-***
Danny Havoc vs Brain Damage-***1/4
Loser Leaves CZW: Eddie Kingston vs Chris Hero-****1/2
Team AnDrew vs The Iron Saints-***
Ultraviolent Underground Match: Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc-**3/4

(Disc 2)

Scotty Vortekz vs Cloudy-***1/2 *(Surprised me)*
Joker vs Drake Younger-***1/2
B-Boy vs Brandon Thomaselli vs Jigsaw vs Ricochet-***1/2
Derek Frazier vs Ricochet-***
Unlucky 13 Staple Gun Death Match: Danny Havoc vs Dustin Lee-***
Barbed Wire Boards, Panes Of Glass, Carpet Strips, Falls Count Anywhere Death Match: Drake Younger vs Brain Damage-***1/2
Ultraviolent Ladder Match: Danny Havoc vs Scotty Vortekz vs Dustin Lee vs Joker vs Drake Younger-***3/4
4 Corners Of Pain: Scotty Vortekz vs Danny Demanto-***1/2 *(Demanto was quite impressive)*
Joker vs DJ Hyde-** *(Why was this on here?)*
Team AnDrew vs Cheech/Brodie Lee-**1/2

(Disc 3)

Sabian vs LuFisto-***
Ruckus vs Joker-**3/4 *(Disapointing)*
Ruckus vs Nick Gage vs The Messiah-**3/4


----------



## KeepItFresh

Speaking of CZW I watched Cage of Death 5 supposely one of the their best shows. 

CZW Cage of Death 5

Jude & Niles Young v.s Jamie Samuels & DJ Hyde v.s Cory Kastle & Jon Dahmer-*1/4**
Rick Feinberg v.s Krystian Wolf v.s GQ v.s Kabuki Kid-***
Dirty Rotten Scoundrels v.s Rebel's Army v.s Z-Barr & Nick Berk-**1/2*
CZW Junior Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match: Derek Frazier v.s Sabian v.s Jimmy Jacobs w/ Becky Bayless-***1/4*
CZW Iron-Man Title Match: Jimmy Rave v.s Trent Acid-****-***1/4*
B-Boy v.s Alex Shelley v.s Chris Hero-***3/4-****
Ladder Match: Joker v.s Chris Cash-*****
CZW Junior Heavyweight Title Match: Ruckus v.s Sonjay Dutt-***3/4*
Cage of Death: Hi-V (Johnny Kashmere, Trent Acide, The Messiah, B-Boy, Adam Flash & Nick Hatred) v.s Team Zandig (John Zandig, Lobo, Ian Knox, Nick Gage, Wife Beater & New Jack)-***1/2*

Totally happy I didn't actually buy this.


----------



## watts63

*PWG Scared Straight*

*PWG World Championship; Grudge Match*
Human Tornado (c) vs. Jack Evans (The Serious Verison) ***1/2-***3/4

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Joey Ryan & Scott Lost (c) vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ***1/4 (They're Right, That Ref Sucks)

Fans: "WE WANT BOSH~!"
*Scott Lost Does The Lioncock*

Eddie Kingston vs. Necro Butcher ***-***1/4

*DDT4 Round Robin Qualifier*
Matt & Nick Jackson vs. Phoenix Star & Zokre ***3/4

Roderick Strong vs. Claudio Castagnoli **1/2 (Shame It Didn't Get More Time)

*DDT4 Round Robin Qualifier*
Scorpio Sky & Ronin vs. TJ Perkins & Hook Bomberry ***1/2

*Eddie Kingston To Fan: What Are You? What Are You? What Are You? Arabian? Get The Fuck Out of Here & Blow Up A Building, Asshole! *Kingston Pretends To Be A Suicide Bomber**​


----------



## Obfuscation

KIF if you wanted a strong CZW show, you should have went with COD 8. Match quality is rather good and its just a very fun show all around. That is, if you decide to maybe buy another one.

Joker/Cash only 3 stars? I may have to watch it again, but I loved that finish. Joker Driver off the ladder was insane.

Also, I remember seeing that ROH said not to buy Chikara's Steve Colbert > Bill O'Reilly, why is that? The vid I watched for it made the show seem rather fun and the crowd looked hot for it.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Everyone knows Gabe fucking sucks when it comes to midcard fueds.


As bad as Gabe is with those, he really knows how to transition well between feuds tho. The biggest examples I can think of are the transition between ROH vs. CZW and The Road of Homicide (even tho the Cornette/Homicide/Corino feud sucked so fucking bad) and the transition between Briscoes/Steenerico and The AOTF debut (even tho it's pretty much gone nowhere).

I guess that's all I have to say...nothing really new to the table


----------



## KeepItFresh

I didn't buy the DVD like I said. I would never buy CZW. I downloaded that show and some recent show I'll put up the review soon like.

I really liked Joker/Cash at points, but they're was some really stupid stunts that hurt it. Especially where Cash sets up a ladder in the ring as Joker is laying on this chair table thing on the floor. Joker then precedes to get up and take Cash off the ladder just so he can stand on it and get pushed back through the chair table thing. It was just horrible, since they're not climbing for anything in this kind of ladder match. Overall a fun watch, though.


----------



## Obfuscation

My bad, thought I read it saying you wish you hadn't bought it.

Yeah, that makes sense. Its been a while since I watched it and I remember enjoying it. One of the first CZW matches that I saw. Its on Dailymotion so I might watch it later and post my thoughts about it. 

As for that whole show, dunno if I would like it or not (not really picky but the way you describe it, it sounds VERY lacking). I did like the COD match, dispite it having an odd premise. The whole man escaping through the door for a point wasn't very good. Fun spots throughout, which is what I look for in those types of matches.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Actually points were achieved by going back up to the suspended platform and back to the beginning once you got into the cage, but the points didn't matter because the only way you could win was when all the opponents from the opposite team had touched the actual ground. 

Quite a lame premise.

Watts, missed your review on Scared Straight totally watching that in the new couple days when I catch up on my NJPW.


----------



## watts63

KeepItFresh said:


> I didn't buy the DVD like I said. I would never buy CZW. I downloaded that show and some recent show I'll put up the review soon like.


You should give Night of Infamy 4 a chance. Great Kingston/Hero & Quackenbush/Sabin match, very good Ruckus/Castagnoli match, Necro killing DJ Hyde, Team Masturbation (Excalibur & Beef Wellington f'n rules!), & a entertaining death match main event (Necro/Toby Klein vs. Gage/Bailey).


----------



## Obfuscation

:$ My bad, been a while. 

Either way, just odd. The set up was interesting, 2 rings and the platform and junk but just too brain teasing of an idea. Kinda like TNA's King Of The Mountain, why hang the belt up instead of just pulling it down???

I can't wait for 1.21 Gigawatts to come out. Such a fun show, also I bet I am on that DVD a lot. Hopefully.


----------



## KeepItFresh

The actual wrestling matches sound great and I always enjoy Necro Butcher in death matches, so I'd probably enjoy that. Thanks, Watts.

So whats actually on the COD 8 besides the obvious Cage of Death?


----------



## Obfuscation

A wacky & fun 8 Man lucha rules tag, Human Tornado vs Ruckus, Pandora's Box vs LuFisto/Luke/Danny Havoc, Justice Pain/Chris Hero/Eddie Kingston, DRAKE YOUNGER VS NECRO BUTCHER, Cheech vs Cloudy in a good Falls Count Anywhere match, DJ Hyde vs Mana in a match that was a lot more fun than I expected, and also The New Jersey All Stars had a solid bout vs Team AnDrew. The tag titles was blah, but it worked. I loved that show personally and I think you can at least like it or feel the same way as I did.


----------



## Burning Sword

Well this seems like a good time to post up the recent New Japan show I watched.

*New Japan BRAVE (4/27/08):*

Jado, Gedo & Karl Anderson vs Yujiro, Mitsuhide Hirasawa & Kazuchika Okada- *1/2 

Milano Collection AT & Minoru beat Shiro Koshinaka & AKIRA- **1/4

Hirooki Goto & Giant Bernard vs. Tomohiro Ishii & Tomoaki Honma- **1/4 

New Japan vs. ZERO1-MAX: Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani vs. Koji Kanemoto & Ryusuke Taguchi- ***1/2

Riki Choshu, Masahiro Chono & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Tiger Mask & Tetsuya Naito- **1/2

*IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title:* Wataru Inoue (c) vs. Christopher Daniels- ***1/2-***3/4

*IWGP Tag Team Title:* Togi Makabe & Toru Yano (c) vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Takashi Iizuka- ***1/4

*IWGP Heavyweight Title:* Keiji Muto vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (c)- ***1/2


----------



## KeepItFresh

Sounds alright, Sabin. Personally Ruckus v.s Tornado and Necro v.s Younger were the only ones I'd be interested. Totally a maybe.

Well heres that review, okay.

CZW Lights, Camera, CZW 2008

Joe Gacy v.s Jon Dahmer-*3/4**
Dan Paysen v.s Chrisjen Hayme-**1/4*
Spyral BKNY v.s Pinkie Sanchez-***
Vordell Walker v.s Ricky Reyes-***1/4*
Team Andrew (Drew Gulak & Andrew Sumner) v.s Naptown Dragons (Scotty Vortex & "Diehard" Dustin Lee)-**3/4*
DJ Hyde v.s Whacks-***1/4*
2 Girls, 1 Cup (Beef Wellington & Greg Excellent) v.s 2.0 (Jagged & Shane Matthews) v.s Cheech & Cloudy-****
Mickie Knuckles v.s Insane Lane-*****
Ultraviolent Gauntlet: Danny Havoc v.s Shane Storm vs. FreakShow v.s Ian Rotten v.s Necro Butcher-***1/2-**3/4*
CZW World Title Match: Drake Younger v.s Ruckus v.s Nick Gage-****


----------



## huthutraul

ROH Breakout

1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Cross & Jigsaw - **3/4-***
2. Adam Pearce vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **1/2
3. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards vs. Erick Stevens (FIP Title) - ***1/2
4. Delirious & El Generico vs. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer (No DQ) - ***3/4
5. Daizee Haze vs. Lacey - *1/2
6. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Joey Matthews - ***1/4
7. Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/4
8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero (ROH Title steel cage) - ****

Overall- I had heard some mixed reviews but I enjoyed this a lot. FIP title match was really fun and the NO DQ tag match was great. The cage match was really great as well and Dragon-Black stole the show. Highly recommended


----------



## McQueen

Burning Sword said:


> Hey McQueen, I'm about to make a All Japan OLD SCHOOL (1970s-mid 1980s) comp. I'm just wondering what matches will be good enough to put on there. Right now I have Flair vs. Jumbo 2/3 Falls (6/8/83) and Jumbo/Tenryu vs. Choshu/Yatsu (1/28/86).


I saw this on Friday night and even posted a reply but it didn't go through since the weather was fucking up my net connection and i've been out of town till now but you still need help with this?


----------



## Burning Sword

McQueen said:


> I saw this on Friday night and even posted a reply but it didn't go through since the weather was fucking up my net connection and i've been out of town till now but you still need help with this?


Nah dawg, I already finished making it. The two aforementioned matches are on there as well as Funk vs. Jumbo from 6/11/76.


----------



## McQueen

Ok, cool then.

Although if you forgot Jumbo vs. Tenryu 6/5/89 you should be seriously ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Burning Sword

McQueen said:


> Ok, cool then.
> 
> Although if you forgot Jumbo vs. Tenryu 6/5/89 you should be seriously ashamed of yourself.


I already have that on my Best of All Japan comp


----------



## McQueen

Fair enough.

I saw a match for the first time the otherday cause I got it on my Tenryu comp from BTM, it was Riki Choshu's AJ Debut (I think?) in '85 vs Tenryu and despite it was only like 11 minutes long and pretty one sided (on purpose) it was freakin great.


----------



## watts63

*PWG iDia de los Dangerous!*

*Vacant PWG World Championship*
Roderick Strong vs. Human Tornado vs. Karl Anderson ***1/4 (Sick Botch Form Tornado in The End)

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Joey Ryan & Scott Lost (c) vs. Delirious & Hallowicked ***1/4-***1/2 (LOL At Delirious Calling Jade Chung Ladyboy; SCHOOLGIRL~!; LOL At PWG Showing Their Logo When Scott Lost Said Motherfucker & Then Lost & Ryan Talks About Chris Bosh's Infamous LionCOCK Incident)

*PWG World Title Qualifier*
Human Tornado vs. Necro Butcher **** (LOL At Tornando & Necro Drinking At The Bar)

Human Tornado Promo After The Match: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFWxLKPcTDw "BITCH YOU GONNA DIE~!"

Canidce LaRae vs. Daffney **1/4

*DDT4 Round Robin Qualifier*
Phoenix Star & Zokre vs. TJ Perkins & Hook Bomberry **1/2

*PWG World Title Qualifier*
Frankie Kazarian vs. Karl Anderson ***-***1/4

*DDT4 Round Robin Qualifier*
Scorpio Sky & Ronin vs. Matt & Nick Jackson ***1/4-***1/2

*Great Candice LeRae/Scott Lost Segment*​


----------



## Burning Sword

Ah, I just finished downloading the show and I'll check it out soon. Tornado vs. Necro looks awesome.


----------



## voltaire256

* PWG "Roger Dorn Night" *
Bino Gambino vs. Top Gun Talwar **3/4
TJ Perkins vs. Tony Kozina ***1/4 (really good match!)
Ronin vs. Human Tornado **1/2 (nothing special...)
PWG Tag Team Championship: Roderick Strong & PAC (c) vs. Havana Pitbulls ***1/2
Tyler Black vs. Joey Ryan ***1/4
Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. The Young Bucks ***3/4 (short, but fun match)
PWG World Championship: El Generico (c) vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen **** (MOTN!)

Overall: ***3/4


* ROH "Driven" *
* PPV Matches *
6 Man Tag Team Match: Roderick Strong, Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Erick Stevens, Matt Cross & Delirious ***1/4 (great opener!)
Matt Sydal vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/2
Naomichi Marafuji vs. BJ Whitmer ***
Brent Albright vs. Pelle Primeau SQUASH 
ROH World Tag Team Championship: The Briscoe Brothers (c) vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico **** (awesome!)
ROH World Championship: Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. Jimmy Rave **
#1 Contenders Match for ROH World Title: Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ****1/2 ("This is Wrestling!!!")
* Bonus Matches *
Lacey & Rain vs. Daizee Haze & MsChif **1/2
Grudge Match: Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ***1/4 (slow, but fun match)
ROH World Championship: Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. Adam Pearce *1/4
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA ****1/2 (amazing ending! MOTY!!!)

Overall: ****


* Chikara "King of Trios 2008" - Night 1 *
Las Chivas (#2, #3 & #4) vs. ROH Graduates (Rhett Titus, Alex Payne & Shane Hagadorn) ***
The Colony (Fire Ant, Soldier Ant & Worker Ant) vs. Team El Dorado (Michael Nakazawa, Mototsugu Shimizu & Go) **1/2
The Order of the Neo Solar Temple (UltraMantis Black, Hydra & Crossbones) vs. The Sea Amigos (Call Me Kevin, Unibouzo & D.W. Cycloptopuss III) *3/4
Mike Quackenbush, Jorge "Skayde" Rivera & Shane Storm vs. Team Egypt (Mecha Mummy, Amasis the Funky Pharoah & Ophidian) ***3/4
Cheech & Cloudy & m.c. KZ vs. Jimmy Olsen, Brodie Lee & Retail Dragon ***
Team IPW:UK (Martin Stone, Sha Samuels & Terry Frazier) vs. The Naptown Dragons (Drake Younger, "Diehard" Dustin Lee & Scotty Vortekz) ***
Las Chivas vs. The Colony ***
BLKOUT vs. The Order of the Neo Solar Temple ***3/4
Mike Quackenbush, Jorge "Skayde" Rivera & Shane Storm vs. Cheech, Cloudy & m.c. KZ ****
The Golden Trio (Delirious, Hallowicked & Helios) vs. Team IPW:UK (Martin Stone, Sha Samuels & Terry Frazier) ***3/4

Overall: ***3/4


* Chikara "King of Trios 2008" - Night 2 *
Team Japan (MIYAWAKI, SUSUMU & KUDO) vs. The Southern Saints (Shaun Reed, Reno Diamond & Marcus O'Neill) ***
Tha Soul Touchaz (Willie Richardson, Acid Jaz & Marshe Rockett) vs. Team BSE (Kobra Kai, Super Xtremo & Sombra Canadienese) **3/4
Sweet N' Sour Int. (Bobby Dempsey, Sara Del Rey & Tank Toland) vs. F.I.S.T. (Icarus, Gran Akuma & Chuck Taylor) ***
Stranglehold (Tim Donst, Drew Gulak & Andy Sumner) vs. The Fabulous Three (Mitch Ryder, Larry Sweeney & Shayne Hawke) *1/2
Team IWS (El Generico, Player Uno & Stupified) vs. Team F1RST (Arik Cannon, Darin Corbin & Ryan Cruz) **** (amazing match!)
Team Mexico (El Pantera, Lince Dorado & Incognito) vs. Glacier & Los Ice Creams (El Hijo Ice Cream & Ice Cream, Jr.) **3/4
Team Japan (MIYAWAKI, SUSUMU & KUDO) vs. Team AZW (AkuA, Immortal Black & Immortal White) **
Tha Soul Touchaz (Willie Richardson, Acid Jaz & Marshe Rockett) vs. F.I.S.T. (Icarus, Gran Akuma & Chuck Taylor) ***1/4
Team WWF (Demolition Ax, Demolition Smash & One Man Gang) vs. The Fabulous Three (Mitch Ryder, Larry Sweeney & Shayne Hawke) **
Team Mexico (El Pantera, Lince Dorado & Incognito) vs. Team IWS (El Generico, Player Uno & Stupified) ***1/4

Overall: ***3/4


* Chikara "King of Trios 2008" - Night 3 *
The Colony (Worker, Solider & Fire Ant) vs. Team FIST (Icarus, Gran Akuma & Chuck Taylor) ***1/4
Mike Quackenbush, Jorge "Skayde" Rivera & Shane Storm vs. Team Mexico (Lince Dorado, El Pantera & Incognito) ****3/4
BLKOUT (Eddie Kingston, Ruckus & Joker) vs. Team Japan (MIYAWAKI, SUSUMU & KUDO) ****
The Golden Trio (Delirious, Hallowicked & Helios) vs. The Fabulous Three (Mitch Ryder, Larry Sweeney & Shayne Hawke) ***
Tag Team Gauntlet Match **1/4
BLKOUT (Eddie Kingston, Ruckus & Joker) vs. The Golden Trio (Delirious, Hallowicked & Helios) ***1/2
The Colony (Worker, Solider & Fire Ant) vs. Team Mexico (Lince Dorado, El Pantera & Incognito) ***1/4
4 Way Elimination Match: Reno Diamond vs. Martin Stone vs. Vin Gerard vs. Glacier **
Michael Nakazawa vs. m.c. KZ ***
8 Man Tag Team Match: Tim Donst, Create-A-Wrestler, Chiva II & Arik Cannon vs. Ophidian, Amasis, El Hijo Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr. **
BLKOUT (Eddie Kingston, Ruckus & Joker) vs. Team Mexico (Lince Dorado, El Pantera & Incognito) ***3/4

Overall: ***1/4


* ROH "Bloodstained Honor" *
ROH World Championship, Steel Cage Match: Samoa Joe (c) vs. Jay Briscoe ***1/4
Chicago Street Fight Match: CM Punk & Ace Steel vs. Dan Maff & BJ Whitmer ****1/4 (wild and bloody brawl! great, great match!!!)
Dog Collar Match: CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave ***3/4
Steel Cage Warfare: Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, Jack Evans & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss & Prince Nana ****
Ghetto Street Fight Match: Colt Cabana vs. Homicide ***1/4
6 Man Tag Team Street Fight Match: Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce & BJ Whitmer vs. Chris Hero, Super Dragon & Necro Butcher ****3/4
Windy City Death Match: Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***1/4
Non-Title Boston Street Fight Match: The Briscoe Brothers (c) vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico ****1/2 (awesome match!)

Overall: ****


* CZW "Stretched in Smyrna" *
Adam Flash vs. Nick Berk **1/4
Ruckus vs. Jeff Rocker vs. "Fast" Eddie Valentine **3/4
Jon Dahmer vs. Z-Barr *1/4
Trent Acid vs. Minoru Fujita ***
6 Man Tag Team Match: The S.A.T. vs. Ric Blade & The Briscoe Brothers ***1/2 (great match!)
Trent Acid vs. Johnny Kashmere **3/4
Ultraviolent Death Match: Zandig vs. Wifebeater **** (awesome brawl!)

Overall: ***3/4


* CZW "Climbing the Ladder" *
Nick Berk vs. Lord Everett DeVore **
Trent Acid vs. Ty Street **3/4
Dewey Donovan vs. Johnny Blaze *1/2
Mixed Tag Team Match: Zandig & Dallas vs. Jon Dahmer & Natasha DUD
CZW Tag Team Championship, 4 Way Match: The Kashmerino Brothers (c) vs. The Haas Brothers vs. The Thrill Kill Kult vs. Da Hit Squad ***
CZW Junior Heavyweight Championship, Ladder Match: Ric Blade (c) vs. Mercury **** (classic!)
Dream Partner Tag Team Match: Justice Pain & Wifebeater vs. Nick Gage & T.C.K ***
CZW Iron Man Championship: Lobo (c) vs. Kronus **

Overall: ***


* CZW Lights, Camera, CZW *
Joe Gacy vs. Jon Dahmer *3/4
Dan Paysan vs. Chrisjen Hayme ***
Spyral BKNY vs. Pinkie Sanchez 1/2 (totally sh*t!)
Vordell Walker vs. Ricky Reyes **1/2
Team AnDrew vs. Naptown Dragons *3/4
DJ Hyde vs. WHACKS **1/2
2 Girls, 1 Cup vs. 2.0 vs. Cheech & Cloudy ***3/4 (MOTN!)
Barbed Wire Weapons Match: Mickie Knuckles vs. Insane Lane *** (slow, but wild and insane match!)
Fans Bring the Weapons Gauntled Death Match: Danny Havoc vs. Shane Storm vs. FreakShow vs. Ian Rotten vs. Dylan "Necro Butcher" ***
CZW World Heavyweight Championship: Nick Gage (c) vs. Drake Younger vs. Ruckus *** (pretty good match)

Overall: ***

* CZW "Cage of Death V" *
Jude & Niles Young vs. Jamie Samuels & DJ Hyde vs. Cory Kastle & Jon Dahmer *1/2
Rick Feinberg vs. Krystian Wolf vs. GQ vs. Kabuki Kid *3/4
Dirty Rotten Scoundrels vs. Rebel's Army vs. Z-Barr & Nick Berk **
Derek Frazier vs. Sabian vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***
CZW Iron Man Championship: Trent Acid (c) vs. Jimmy Rave ***1/2
B-Boy vs. Alex Shelley vs. Chris Hero ***
Ladder Match: Joker vs. Chris Cash **** (best ladder match in CZW ever!!!)
CZW Junior Heavyweight Championship: Ruckus (c) vs. Sonjay Dutt ***
Double Ring Cage of Death: Hi-V vs. Team Ultraviolence ****1/2 (best COD ever!!!)

Overall: ***1/2 (amazing show!)


----------



## ROH

voltaire256 said:


> * Chikara "King of Trios 2008" - Night 2 *
> Team Japan (MIYAWAKI, SUSUMU & KUDO) vs. The Southern Saints (Shaun Reed, Reno Diamond & Marcus O'Neill) ***
> Tha Soul Touchaz (Willie Richardson, Acid Jaz & Marshe Rockett) vs. Team BSE (Kobra Kai, Super Xtremo & Sombra Canadienese) **3/4
> Sweet N' Sour Int. (Bobby Dempsey, Sara Del Rey & Tank Toland) vs. F.I.S.T. (Icarus, Gran Akuma & Chuck Taylor) ***
> Stranglehold (Tim Donst, Drew Gulak & Andy Sumner) vs. The Fabulous Three (Mitch Ryder, Larry Sweeney & Shayne Hawke) *1/2
> Team IWS (El Generico, Player Uno & Stupified) vs. Team F1RST (Arik Cannon, Darin Corbin & Ryan Cruz) **** (amazing match!)
> Team Mexico (El Pantera, Lince Dorado & Incognito) vs. Glacier & Los Ice Creams (El Hijo Ice Cream & Ice Cream, Jr.) **3/4
> Team Japan (MIYAWAKI, SUSUMU & KUDO) vs. Team AZW (AkuA, Immortal Black & Immortal White) **
> Tha Soul Touchaz (Willie Richardson, Acid Jaz & Marshe Rockett) vs. F.I.S.T. (Icarus, Gran Akuma & Chuck Taylor) ***1/4
> Team WWF (Demolition Ax, Demolition Smash & One Man Gang) vs. The Fabulous Three (Mitch Ryder, Larry Sweeney & Shayne Hawke) **
> Team Mexico (El Pantera, Lince Dorado & Incognito) vs. Team IWS (El Generico, Player Uno & Stupified) ***1/4
> 
> *Overall: ***3/4*
> 
> * Chikara "King of Trios 2008" - Night 3 *
> The Colony (Worker, Solider & Fire Ant) vs. Team FIST (Icarus, Gran Akuma & Chuck Taylor) ***1/4
> Mike Quackenbush, Jorge "Skayde" Rivera & Shane Storm vs. Team Mexico (Lince Dorado, El Pantera & Incognito) ****3/4
> BLKOUT (Eddie Kingston, Ruckus & Joker) vs. Team Japan (MIYAWAKI, SUSUMU & KUDO) ****
> The Golden Trio (Delirious, Hallowicked & Helios) vs. The Fabulous Three (Mitch Ryder, Larry Sweeney & Shayne Hawke) ***
> Tag Team Gauntlet Match **1/4
> BLKOUT (Eddie Kingston, Ruckus & Joker) vs. The Golden Trio (Delirious, Hallowicked & Helios) ***1/2
> The Colony (Worker, Solider & Fire Ant) vs. Team Mexico (Lince Dorado, El Pantera & Incognito) ***1/4
> 4 Way Elimination Match: Reno Diamond vs. Martin Stone vs. Vin Gerard vs. Glacier **
> Michael Nakazawa vs. m.c. KZ ***
> 8 Man Tag Team Match: Tim Donst, Create-A-Wrestler, Chiva II & Arik Cannon vs. Ophidian, Amasis, El Hijo Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr. **
> BLKOUT (Eddie Kingston, Ruckus & Joker) vs. Team Mexico (Lince Dorado, El Pantera & Incognito) ***3/4
> 
> *Overall: ***1/4*


----------



## Obfuscation

I haven't even seen those shows yet but that confused me too.


----------



## WillTheBloody

ROH named it's 4/12 show, featuring Nigel/Steen & NRC/Briscoes:

*Injustice*

Thoughts? I personally think its lame...but not as lame as "Bedlam in Beantown".


----------



## Maxx Hero

makes sence, didn't Steen get injustice at the hands of Nigel?


----------



## -GP-

Quick question: how long does IVP take to ship to UK?
I'm asking 'cause i've got an order in with them for almost a month now, haven't received anything, but the order history has "processing" as last entry.
Is this normal, or should i drop them an e-mail?


----------



## Platt

GP_Punk said:


> Quick question: how long does IVP take to ship to UK?
> I'm asking 'cause i've got an order in with them for almost a month now, haven't received anything, but the order history has "processing" as last entry.
> Is this normal, or should i drop them an e-mail?


If it's been a month send him an email, if he hasn't sent he needs reminding and if he has he should be resending after that length of time.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Yeah, drop an emial, GP. It takes a little over 2 weeks for mine to get here, so I'd guess something's up if it's over a month. He's a cool guy though so you shouldn't have any hassle with him.


----------



## vivalabrave

New Videowire:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1KukHei8fo

Claudio's video package looks like the intro to a new Grand Theft Auto game.

LMAO at Caludio practicing the Giant Swing with, and then *POWERBOMBING *a big fuckin' log.

Jesus H. Christ Necro killed those students. They're just boys Necro...THEY'RE JUST BOYS!


----------



## -GP-

Platt said:


> If it's been a month send him an email, if he hasn't sent he needs reminding and if he has he should be resending after that length of time.





Andy3000 said:


> Yeah, drop an emial, GP. It takes a little over 2 weeks for mine to get here, so I'd guess something's up if it's over a month. He's a cool guy though so you shouldn't have any hassle with him.


Thanks guys. 
Practically forgot about it really, until i got a package with something else today which reminded my of the IVP one, checked the emails and it's almost been a month.


----------



## peep4life

vivalabrave said:


> New Videowire:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1KukHei8fo
> 
> Claudio's video package looks like the intro to a new Grand Theft Auto game.
> 
> LMAO at Caludio practicing the Giant Swing with, and then *POWERBOMBING *a big fuckin' log.
> 
> Jesus H. Christ Necro killed those students. They're just boys Necro...THEY'RE JUST BOYS!


Now I see whats missing from my workout regimen, so if you'll excuse me I'm going to chop down my neighbors tree and powerbomb the shit out of it.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Does ROH have any kind of order to their sells.B/c I wanna get some more really wanna get SOH III and DGC II.


----------



## watts63

*Dragon Gate Infinity #84*

*DG Open The Triangle Gate Championship*
SHINGO, BxB Hulk & Cyber Kong (c) vs. Susumu Yokosuka, Dragon Kid & Ryo Saito ***1/2

Gamma & Genki Horiguchi vs. YAMATO & Naoki Tanisaki **1/4

*DG Open The Brave Gate Championship*
Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Anthony W. Mori ***1/4​


----------



## Burning Sword

*ROH Sixth Anniversary Show:*

Delirious vs. Human Tornado- 
Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Delirious & Human Tornado- **1/2-**3/4
Brent Albright vs. El Generico- **3/4
Joey Matthews vs. Kevin Steen- **1/2
Go Shiozaki vs. Austin Aries- ****-****1/4
*SHIMMER Championship:* Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey- **1/4
*ROH World Tag Team Titles:* Ruckus & Jigsaw vs. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards- ***1/4
*FIP World Title-*Necro Butcher vs. Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong- ***1/2-***3/4
*ROH World Title:* Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuiness- ****1/2


----------



## Obfuscation

I was rewatching Chikara's International Invaders 07 Night 1 and when I got to the main event (FIST vs Los Ice Creams), I have mixed thoughts on it. After rewatching it again today, that match is just so lacking and disapointing that I can't really say it enough. I bought the DVD actually just for that match, but I enjoied nearly everything other than that bout. I normally don't bash things, which I am not doing so atm, but I have seen some high ratings for this match that I just can't agree with. Only thing noteworthy about the contest is the final fall, which was only like 4 min. That isn't enough to save the entire contest. Not the best thing by Chikara and 4 guys who could do way better.

**1/2-3/4.


----------



## ROH

^ I thought it was great (near 4*), just suffered from a very tired crowd. The nearfall after the (accidental from Akuma) crutch shot to Icarus was one of, if not the closest I've ever seen.


----------



## Adug

Just thought I'd give a heads up to people that ordered the new ROH DVD's or any ROH Merchandise over the weekend. Send an E-Mail to ROH to check on the Shipping Status of your order. If you chose 2nd Day or Next Day UPS Shipping, they might have accidentally sent it via USPS Priority Mail instead. I sent them an E-Mail yesterday asking on the Status of my Shipping Order and the Tracking Number, and they just responded telling me that they accidentally sent it via USPS Priority Mail instead. They gave me a refund on my Shipping Costs, so I would suggest to anyone that ordered over the weekend to check on their orders as well to make sure they didn't send your order through the wrong shipping and to make sure you guys get your Shipping Refunds.


----------



## vivalabrave

SIXTH ANNIVERSARY SHOW
Black/Jacobs vs. Human Tornado/Delirious --- ***
Brent Albright vs. El Generico --- ***
Joey Matthews vs. Kevin Steen --- **1/2
Go Shiozaki vs. Austin Aries --- ****1/4
Sara Del Rey vs., Daizee Haze (Shimmer Title) --- **1/4
Romero/Richards vs. Jigsaw/Ruckus (ROH Tag Team Titles) --- ***
Roderick Strong vs. Necro Butcher vs. Erick Stevens (FIP Title) --- ***3/4
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title) --- ****3/4


----------



## watts63

*Dragon Gate DEAD or ALIVE*

*Mascara Contra Cabellera Cage Survival Six Way*
CIMA vs. Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid vs. BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO vs. Yasushi Kanda ****1/2

*DG Open The Twin Gate Unified Championship*
Keni'chiro Arai & Taku Iwasa (c) vs. Susumu Yokousuka & Ryo Saito *1/4 (The Crowd Were Completely Dead & The Match Suffered...Badly)

KENTA vs. Naruki Doi ****

Maasaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii & El Blazer vs. Gamma, Genki Horiguchi & NOSAWA ***

*Hardcore Match*
SHINGO vs. Naoki Tanisaki *

Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa vs. Shinobu Kandori DUD

Anthony W. Mori, PAC & Syachihko Machine vs. Cyber Kong, Akira Tozawa & Super Shenlong 1/2*​


----------



## Sephiroth

watts63 said:


> Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa vs. Shinobu Kandori DUD


BULLSHIT


----------



## Kapone89

Another little match rating from me. 
*FMW 05/05/96
Exploding Barb Wire Deathmatch: Megumi Kudo Vs. Combat Toyoda ****1/4*
Really great deathmatch.


----------



## McQueen

I have that match pegged at ***** tbh. Best Deathmatch i've ever seen.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Was the hardcore match with Shingo that bad.


----------



## Blasko

I gave Combat/Megumi a **** 3/4. Most emotional death match I've seen to date.


----------



## Platt

I'm stuck between ****3/4 and ***** changes everytime i watch it.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Wow, guess I'll need to d/l Combat/Megumi! Never really was a fan of FMW, but this sounds interesting. 

And damn, watts, I never expected Shingo/Tanisaki and AraIwa/RyoSuka to be _that_ bad (I was expecting the tag match to be great, actually). I'll still need to see the show, even for KENTA/Doi and the Cage - both of which sound awesome.


----------



## -GP-

Just picked Combat/Megumi off thet Great man's site if you're interested Andy. Quality is pretty low but watchable. Probably watch it tomorrow or over the weekend at some point


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Haha, just got it about 20 minutes ago from there myself. I'm going on a Jrs. spree tonight so I'll probably watch it tomorrow or Tuesday after I get back from London. Actually, I'll fire it on the MP4 player and watch it on the train heading down there


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH said:


> ^ I thought it was great (near 4*), just suffered from a very tired crowd. The nearfall after the (accidental from Akuma) crutch shot to Icarus was one of, if not the closest I've ever seen.


Accidental near fall was about the only thing good. Rest, lacking. The tired crowd was the least of my problems with that contest.


----------



## watts63

Maxx Hero said:


> Was the hardcore match with Shingo that bad.


Let's just say, Dragon Gate & Hardcore Matches don't mix.


----------



## Kapone89

Dragon Gate & Hardcore matches doesn't exactly sound too good.
I'm not surprised about the hardcore match being a showstealer. Not surprising since DG have too much experience when it comes to
hardcore matches.

About the Kudo/Toyoda match, i could definetly bump it up to ****1/2 and maybe ****3/4 as well.
I was unsure whether i should rate the match that high.


----------



## Platt

TAKE 15%-20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 15%-20% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. All orders under $30 save 15% off the order. Orders that are $30 and up can save 20% off the order.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 15% Off Coupon for orders under $30 just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: may15 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

To redeem your 20% Off Coupon for order $30 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: may20 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 5/14 at noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above


----------



## KaijuFan

Arena Warfare is back in stock everyone!


----------



## -GP-

I was looking at music CDs in HMV a couple of weeks ago and bumped into 

"*Heroes of World Class:* The Story of the Von Erichs and the Rise and Fall of World Class Championship Wrestling"










It's one of those things i've meant to get for ages but never got round to it, and it was dirt cheap so i picked it up.

I can honestly say that it is the single best wrestling documentary i've ever seen, easily on "Beyond the Mat"'s level...

I'm sure most of you will be familiar with the story of WCCW and the Von Erichs, but this will still strike you really hard. 
Emotional, moving, laced with piles of archive footage - before Vince bought the library - and guaranteed to "get" you by the end.

HMV carries it on it's website for £7 btw.

Also, this is the 4th gem i've stumbled upon in HMV...maybe i should start checking their wrestling shelves more often...


----------



## -Destiny-

Ugh. Arena Warfare, a sour taste in my mouth after losing my copy. Not the best show though, Danielson/Shelley was quality though.

BTW, What has been the top 3 ROH shows since Manhattan Mayhem II?


----------



## peep4life

RKO Destiny™ said:


> Ugh. Arena Warfare, a sour taste in my mouth after losing my copy. Not the best show though, Danielson/Shelley was quality though.
> 
> *BTW, What has been the top 3 ROH shows since Manhattan Mayhem II?*


Glory By Honor VI Night 2
Man Up
6th Anniversary Show
Haven't seen the new Dragon Gate weekend shows though.


----------



## -Destiny-

Thanks. I'm thinking of getting 3 DVD's, was Rising Above not worthy of that list? I had really considered getting that show.


----------



## watts63

*AJPW 2/17/08*
AJ Styles vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi ***3/4

*BJW 3/24/08*
Zero & GAINA vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Katsumasa Inoue ***1/2

*El Dorado 4/28/08*
Shuji Kondo vs. Magnitude Kishiwada ***3/4

*El Dorado 4/28/08*
KAGETORA & Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Owashi & Takuya Sugawara ***3/4


----------



## KingCrash

RKO Destiny™ said:


> Thanks. I'm thinking of getting 3 DVD's, was Rising Above not worthy of that list? I had really considered getting that show.


Rising Above was good but if you're only getting three there are better ones. Mine would be Glory By Honor Night 2, 6th Anniversary Show, and Eye of The Storm, but I'm biased on the last one.


----------



## WillTheBloody

FINAL BATTLE 2007
*ROH Tag Titles* AOTF/Briscoes - ***1/2
Dragon/Morishima/Aries/Hero - ***3/4
*FIP Title* Strong/Stevens - ***3/4
*Tables Match* HANGM3N/Del Steenerico - **
Marufuji/Richards - ****
*No DQ* Evans/Necro - ***
RuckSaw/CrossFish - **1/2
_OVERALL_ - *8/10*

6TH ANNIVERSARY SHOW
*ROH World Title* Danielson/McGuinness - ****1/4
*FIP World Title* Strong/Stevens/Necro - ***3/4
*ROH Tag Titles* RuckSaw/NRC - ***1/4
*SHIMMER Title* Del Rey/Haze - **1/2
Aries/Shiozaki - ****1/2
Steen/Matthews - **1/2
Albright/Generico - ***
DeliriousTornado/AOTF - ***
_OVERALL_ - *9/10*

Dragon Gate Challenge II, Supercard of Honor III, Without Remorse, and Double Feature came in today! WOOHOO!


----------



## watts63

*NJPW 4/25/08*
Koji Kanemoto & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Masato Tanaka & Tatsuhito Takaiwa ***1/2

*El Dorado*
Great "brother" Sasuke vs. "brother" YASSHI ***

I never thought I see Great Sasuke rapping & riding on a bike with an army helmet on showing throwing up gang signs.


----------



## KingKicks

*Dragon Gate DEAD OR ALIVE*

Anthony W. Mori, PAC, Syachihko Machine vs. Cyber Kong, Akira Tozawa, Super Shenlong - 3/4*

Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa vs. Shinobu Kanatori - DUD
*
Hardcore Match*
SHINGO vs. Naoki Tanisaki - *1/4

Masaki Mochizuki, Don Fuji, El Blazer vs. Gamma, Genki Horiguchi, NOSAWA - ***

KENTA vs. Naruki Doi - ****-****1/4

*DG Open The Twin Gate Unified Championship*
Keni'chiro Arai and Taku Iwasa vs. Susumu Yokosuka and Ryo Saito - **1/2

*Mascara Contra Cabellera Cage Survival 6 Way*
CIMA vs. Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino vs. BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO vs. Yasushi Kanda - ****1/4​


----------



## McQueen

watts63 said:


> *NJPW 4/25/08*
> I never thought I see Great Sasuke rapping & riding on a bike with an army helmet on showing up gang signs.


:lmao :lmao

Thats even better than the time I saw him shot off the back of a bicycle and killed by a sniper.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

watts63 said:


> *El Dorado*
> Great "brother" Sasuke vs. "brother" YASSHI ***
> 
> I never thought I see Great Sasuke rapping & riding on a bike with an army helmet on showing up gang signs.


Yeah, so, I NEED to see this.


----------



## Burning Sword

Great Sasuke rapping? I MUST see that


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- have you gotten the 16 Carat Gold tournament yet?

I ordered them (2007 as well) and have to pick them up at the Post Office later.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> -Mystery- have you gotten the 16 Carat Gold tournament yet?
> 
> I ordered them (2007 as well) and have to pick them up at the Post Office later.


I hate you. 

I'm waiting for a sale to get this year's tournament. However, I have last year's which fucking rocked. It was by far the best tournament I saw all year.


----------



## McQueen

Don't hate, appreciate.

I know what i'm watching this weekend.


----------



## Platt

Got the new Shimmer and Mania weekdn shows in the post this morning  Just got done watching the Briscoes/AOTF tag from SCOH III basically for the first time since I couldn't see most of it live, great brawl and my second favourite counter to the springboard doomsday device ever.


----------



## KingKicks

Platt said:


> Got the new Shimmer and Mania weekdn shows in the post this morning  Just got done watching the Briscoes/AOTF tag from SCOH III basically for the first time since I couldn't see most of it live, great brawl and my second favourite counter to the springboard doomsday device ever.


Got my Mania weekend shows as well. Watched the first 3 matches of DGCII so far and i've gotta say the Orlando crowd is awesome.


----------



## Platt

Benjo™ said:


> Got my Mania weekend shows as well. Watched the first 3 matches of DGCII so far and i've gotta say the Orlando crowd is awesome.


Of course it is it was half English.


----------



## watts63

*ZERO1-MAX Ichii Senshin GW Special*

*Axe Army vs. Sword Army*
Daisuke Sekimoto, Minoru Fujita, Kohei Sato, Takao Omori, Takuya Sugawara, Osamu Namiguchi & KAMIKAZE vs. Masato Tanaka, Shinjiro Otani, Ikuto Hidaka, Tatsuhito Takaiwa, Ryouji Sai, Munenori Sawa & Shota Takanishi **3/4

Masato Tanaka & Tatsuhito Takaiwa vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato ****1/4-****1/2

Ryouji Sai vs. Kengo Mashimo **1/4

Shinjiro Otani & Takao Omori vs. Masahiro Chono & Tadao Yasuda **1/2

Dick Togo & Ikuto Hidaka vs. The Great Sasuke & Minoru Fujita **3/4

Hiroki vs. Chiharu N/A

KAMIKAZE vs. Ken Sato DUD (Clipped To Death)​


----------



## ROH

Anyone no where I can download the recent Dragon Gate show (the name escapes me...the one with KENTA/Doi)?


----------



## Maxx Hero

I don't know where to download it as I will buy it when it comes out but the show is called DEAD or ALIVE. That should help your search.


----------



## -GP-

ROH said:


> Anyone no where I can download the recent Dragon Gate show (the name escapes me...the one with KENTA/Doi)?


4 of it's matches are in the media section
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-media/406456-tanaka-vs-sekimoto-iii-4-dg-dead-alive-matches.html


----------



## KeepItFresh

Whole show was up at XWT. I almost downloaded it for KENTA/Doi, but I didn't want to bother with Dragon Gate.


----------



## watts63

*Osaka Pro Hurricane '08*

*Osaka Pro Singles Championship; Mask vs. Mask Match*
Tigers Mask (c) vs. Black Buffalo ***1/2

*Osaka Pro Tag Team Championship*
GAINA & Zero (c) vs. Asian Cougar & Tsubasa ***1/4

Naomichi Marufuji vs. Billy Ken Kid ***

Akebono, Super Delfin & Kuishinbo Kamen vs. Miracle Men, Ebessan & Kanjyuuro Matsuyama ** (Good Comedy Match)

Jinsei Shinzaki vs. Zeus *3/4 (Cool To See Hakushi Again)

Ultimo Dragon, Takaku Fuke, Flying Kid Ichikara & Atsushi Kotoge vs. Hideyoshi, Masamune, Condor & Kamui **1/2

Daisuke Harad & Takoyakida vs. Robert Tanaka & Tadasuke **​


----------



## Kapone89

watts63 said:


> *ZERO1-MAX Ichii Senshin GW Special*
> 
> *Axe Army vs. Sword Army*
> Daisuke Sekimoto, Minoru Fujita, Kohei Sato, Takao Omori, Takuya Sugawara, Osamu Namiguchi & KAMIKAZE vs. Masato Tanaka, Shinjiro Otani, Ikuto Hidaka, Tatsuhito Takaiwa, Ryouji Sai, Munenori Sawa & Shota Takanishi **3/4
> 
> 
> Holy hell. 14 men in the match. How was that gonna work out?
> 
> I have a question BTW.
> After NOAH Destiny in 2005, Kawada had a falling out with Pro Wrestling NOAH.
> Does anyone know the reason why?​


----------



## Blasko

Kapone89 said:


> After NOAH Destiny in 2005, Kawada had a falling out with Pro Wrestling NOAH.
> Does anyone know the reason why?


 Kawada only did Destiny and that's the only NOAH show he's ever done.

Kawada still holds a grudge against Misawa and most of NOAH after the death of Baba. Though, Kawada promised that he will return one day...


----------



## T-C

Yea the K went into bizness for himself with his post match promo after the Destiny match against Misawa. Misawa will not book him again if he wanted to wotk NOAH or not.


----------



## Blasko

T-C said:


> Yea the K went into bizness for himself with his post match promo after the Destiny match against Misawa. Misawa will not book him again if he wanted to wotk NOAH or not.


 Do explain.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Dragon Gate Challenge II*

Nigel McGuiness vs. Delirious **3/4-***

Sal Rinauro and Kenny King vs. Ruckus and Jigsaw **1/2

*ROH vs. Dragon Gate Challenge #1*
Austin Aries vs. Genki Horiguchi ***1/4

*ROH vs. Dragon Gate Challenge #2*
El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. Naruki Doi and Masato Yoshino ****1/2
*Fucking awesome match*
*
ROH vs. Dragon Gate Challenge #3*
Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. SHINGO and BxB Hulk ****-****1/4
*Tyler impresses me more and more*

*ROH vs. Dragon gate Challenge #4*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Ryo Saito and Dragon Kid ***3/4

Roderick Strong, Davey Richards and Rocky Romero vs. Erick Stevens, Go Shiozaki and CIMA ****

*Very good show imo, i enjoyed it as much as the first DGC.*​


----------



## T-C

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Do explain.


It was agreed before the match at Destiny that Kawada would just have a one-shot deal with NOAH and that would be it. After the match in his promo Kawada said that he was not finished with NOAH and would be back and that he wasn't finished with Misawa either.

Misawa did not approve.


----------



## Blasko

T-C said:


> It was agreed before the match at Destiny that Kawada would just have a one-shot deal with NOAH and that would be it. After the match in his promo Kawada said that he was not finished with NOAH and would be back and that he wasn't finished with Misawa either.
> 
> Misawa did not approve.


 Misawa fears stiff intentness.


----------



## watts63

Kapone89 said:


> watts63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ZERO1-MAX Ichii Senshin GW Special*
> 
> *Axe Army vs. Sword Army*
> Daisuke Sekimoto, Minoru Fujita, Kohei Sato, Takao Omori, Takuya Sugawara, Osamu Namiguchi & KAMIKAZE vs. Masato Tanaka, Shinjiro Otani, Ikuto Hidaka, Tatsuhito Takaiwa, Ryouji Sai, Munenori Sawa & Shota Takanishi **3/4
> 
> 
> Holy hell. 14 men in the match. How was that gonna work out?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was weird. The Main event tag match was supposed to settle it between the two factions but it went to a draw & all of sudden, Otani & Omari started calling for all the members of their stables & they started brawling all over the ringside for most of the match.
> 
> *El Dorado The Age of Megalomania '08*
> 
> *Grudge Match*
> Shuji Kondo vs. Magnitude Kishiwada ***3/4
> 
> *UWA Tag Team Championship*
> Kota Ibushi & KAGETORA (c) vs. Toru Owashi & Takuya Sugawara ***3/4 (Can't Wait To See Ibushi & KAGETORA At DDT4)
> 
> "brother" YASSHI vs. Great "brother" Sasuke *** (Sasuke As You Never Seen Him Before)
> 
> *Falls Count Anywhere No DQ Free Weapons & Coffin Hell Match*
> Jumping Kid Okimoto, Bear Fukuda, CHANGO & Motosugu Shimzu vs. Go, Ken45, Brahman Shu & Kei ***1/4 (Fun To Say The Least About This Match)
> 
> Kinya Oyanagei vs. Antonio Honda *1/4
> 
> Tsutomu Oosugi (Formerly Known As Milanito Collection AT) & Hercules Senga vs. Yuki Sato & Daisuke Sasaki **​
Click to expand...


----------



## -GP-

*Megumi Kudo vs Combat Toyoda*
Exploding Βarbed Wire Deathmatch, FMW 5/5/96

Holly jumping shitballs...that was good!

If you like your deathmatches with weedwackers and blokes jumping off roofs on other blokes with lightubes and trashcans in the middle, please look up "CZW" in the Yellow Pages

This is emotional and powerfull stuff here. Real work of art.
One spot in this has more emotion than 20 spots in a lesser match.

And you know what the best thing is? (with the meaning of "Best" being so f***ed up it'd give Sigmund Freud a field day)
By the time they get through the finishing sequence, *you'll wish* they'd stuck with just throwing themselves on C4-laced barbed wire...:faint:

*Masterpiece. With all the meanings of the word. ***** *

(...except Chris Masters)


----------



## Kapone89

I agree on that^
The barb wire spots were really well done.
The Barbwire were not even the most brutal thing either.
I cringed when they were hucking bombs at each other.


----------



## Burning Sword

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Misawa fears stiff intentness.


That sounds about right.


----------



## KingKicks

I was looking forward to watching this show so much that i decided to watch it from 1 till 4am.

*ROH Supercard of Honor III*

Go Shiozaki vs. Delirious ***-***1/4

Bushwhacker Luke, Dingo and Alex Payne vs. Kenny King, Sal Rinauro and Chasyn Rance *3/4

*FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens ****-****1/4
*I don't care if the bell never rung, this was fucking brutal. I can't believe how much Strong's chest was bleeding from Stevens chops*

*Relaxed Rules*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black ****-****1/4
*Wow, what an ending. Almost as awesome as Marufuji's reversal to the springboard device*

BxB Hulk and Shingo vs. El Generico and Kevin Steen ****1/4

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Austin Aries ****1/2

*Dragon Gate Rules*
CIMA, Dragon Kid and Ryo Saito vs. Masato Yoshino, Naruki Doi and Genki Horiguchi ****1/2-****3/4
*
From Strong vs. Stevens onwards, this has gotta be the best ROH show i've ever seen.*​


----------



## bstaple12

That show looks amazing.


----------



## Platt

I reached a huge milestone in my collection today thanks to a tip off from Mystery I won Frontiers Of Honor on ebay and traded with RJO Destiny for the Best Of Evans so I now own every ROH show including all 4 joint shows and every best of DVD (excluding the 2 VHS exclusive ones).


----------



## .Skittles.

^ so your the man i couldnt outbid !! lol


----------



## Platt

.Skittles. said:


> ^ so your the man i couldnt outbid !! lol


Really? :side:


----------



## .Skittles.

Actually i never got round to outbidding "a**l" so kudos to you !


----------



## ROH

ROH DGC2:

Steenerico/Speed Muscle - ****
New Hazard/AOTF - ****

Two big slabs of great tag team wrestling. Great stuff.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Has anyone seen the New Guest Booker DVD with Raven booking the outsiders in ECW? If so thoughts?


----------



## -Mystery-

bmxmadb53 said:


> Has anyone seen the New Guest Booker DVD with Raven booking the outsiders in ECW? If so thoughts?


Haven't seen it but it's Raven talking about wrestling. Need I say more?


----------



## Platt

I thought it was terrible if i'm honest.


----------



## -GP-

Platt said:


> I thought it was terrible if i'm honest.


really? i thought it'd be pretty good

what's wrong with it?


----------



## T-C

I haven't seen it but from what I've seen of Raven before he seems to only want to book 3 types of angles.

I'm not rushing to see it anyway.


----------



## Maxx Hero

While we are on guest booker, how was that one with Gabe? Did he push Punk to the moon?


----------



## Platt

GP_Punk said:


> really? i thought it'd be pretty good
> 
> what's wrong with it?


Nothing specific I just didn't enjoy it, I didn't think anything he booked was very good and he seemed to go back and change things alot making it hard to follow at times.



Maxx Hero said:


> While we are on guest booker, how was that one with Gabe? Did he push Punk to the moon?


I really enjoyed the Gabe one, he didn't push him to the moon but he did book him in a solid feud.


----------



## -GP-

Maxx Hero said:


> While we are on guest booker, how was that one with Gabe? Did he push Punk to the moon?


Gabe's was really good. Like Platt said, very sensible and solid stuff. 
No dream matches and the like right off the bat, very realistic things that looked very good business-wise.


----------



## Sephiroth

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ojbb5hgJfAw

watch it or die


----------



## McQueen

Yeah more stupid shit from CHIKARA thanks Sephy.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Sephiroth said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ojbb5hgJfAw
> 
> watch it or die


That just shows that Quackenbush & Hawke are just so damn awesome.


----------



## McQueen

There was nothing about that lame spot. Seriously.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> There was nothing about that lame spot. Seriously.


You're just jealous of THE SHANE HAWKE!


----------



## KeepItFresh

Is Shane Hawke as lame as Shane Storm?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

KeepItFresh said:


> Is Shane Hawke as lame as Shane Storm?


Myself > Shane Storm. The only way Shane Storm will get liked is he if murders someone in CHIKARA.


----------



## McQueen

He's a skinny pale red headed guy with no muscles so he might be worse.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> He's a skinny pale red headed guy with no muscles so he might be worse.


So being skinny with no muscles makes you a horrible wrestler? WTF? Shane Hawke is still the fuckin' man.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Jigsaw dyed his hair?


----------



## McQueen

GenerationNeXt said:


> So being skinny with no muscles makes you a horrible wrestler? WTF? Shane Hawke is still the fuckin' man.


Nah, it just means hes stuck in CHIKARA for life which is bad enough.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> Nah, it just means hes stuck in CHIKARA for life which is bad enough.


He wrestles in IWS as well and i'm pretty sure he also or used to wrestle for NWA Quebec. So he's not stuck in CHIKARA. I'm pretty sure he got his start in IWS anyway.


----------



## Sephiroth

GenerationNeXt said:


> He wrestles in IWS as well and i'm pretty sure he also or used to wrestle for NWA Quebec. So he's not stuck in CHIKARA. I'm pretty sure he got his start in IWS anyway.


So basically he moved up a step on the indy hierarchy of shit according to the gospel written by McQueen. 

WWE
TNA
AAA
CMLL
.
.
.
ROH
.
.
.
PWG
.
.
.
FIP
.
.
.
UWA: Hardcore
IWA: MS
JAPW
Chikara
CZW
Stampede
IWS
.
.
.
F1RST
PWU
JCW
.
.
.
NWA
.
.
.
AAW
.
.
.
Anything from Puerto Rico
.
.
.

Did I miss anything?

Chikara trolling is fun  (Now I see why McQueen does it...even tho I enjoy the product)


----------



## McQueen

Pretty much Sephy, pretty much.


----------



## KeepItFresh

I like how IWA-EC wasn't even credible enough to make the list.


----------



## Sephiroth

KeepItFresh said:


> I like how IWA-EC wasn't even credible enough to make the list.


didn't one of the IWA territories shut down?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

UWA: Hardcore is higher than IWA-MS and CZW? How's that even possible, also Chikara should be higher than CZW.


----------



## McQueen

At this point I'd put UWA: Hardcore above IWA: MS and CZW tbh.

And IWA: DS was the one to shut down right?


----------



## Sephiroth

GenerationNeXt said:


> UWA: Hardcore is higher than IWA-MS and CZW? How's that even possible, also Chikara should be higher than CZW.


I just stuck those together. Didn't really do it on which is better.

But in UWA: Hardcore's defense. They AREN'T IWA: MS or CZW and don't get booked by two guys that can't stay retired or book a decent fucking show. Oh and they get Lyger, Ultimo Dragon, and Murder City Machine Guns every once in awhile. What does CZW get? Nick Fucking Gage?! YEAH!



McQueen said:


> And IWA: DS was the one to shut down right?


yeah, that's the one


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Didn't they have their first show since 5 months a couple of months ago? Yeah IWA-DS was the one that shutdown too. What happened to the good old days when we could all bash the hell out of IWA-MS & CZW?

Edit - I actually do like UWA: Hardcore, any promotion that has J-Pro as champ is a fan of mine.


----------



## McQueen

No UWA was just closed for a few months because they couldn't get a deal on a venue cause the place they ran got shut down on something.


----------



## Sephiroth

GenerationNeXt said:


> Didn't they have their first show since 5 months a couple of months ago? Yeah IWA-DS was the one that shutdown too. What happened to the good old days when we could all bash the hell out of IWA-MS & CZW?
> 
> Edit - I actually do like UWA: Hardcore, any promotion that has J-Pro as champ is a fan of mine.


Yeah, but only because of venue problems. Not because the promotion is losing much more money than it makes...Oh well, nothing a good "farewell" show or roast and a big sale where every dvd goes towards paying off legal fees can't fix


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> No UWA was just closed for a few months because they couldn't get a deal on a venue cause the place they ran got shut down on something.


That's why, I forgot that.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao Rotten bashing time.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> :lmao Rotten bashing time.


Chikara: At least it ain't IWA-MS or CZW


----------



## McQueen

I'd still rather watch IWA: Bankrupt or CZ dub ya


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> I'd still rather watch IWA: Bankrupt or CZ dub ya


Shh! We had a good thing going there dammit.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Dragon Gate Challenge II Matches*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino ***1/2-***3/4

BxB Hulk & SHINGO vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black ***-***1/4

Austin Aries vs. Genki Horiguchi **1/2

CIMA, Erick Stevens & Go Shiozaki vs. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards & Rocky Romero ***3/4

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Ryo Saito & Dragon Kid **1/4-**1/2


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> He's a skinny pale red headed guy with no muscles so he might be worse.


 Hey... :$


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

I was looking at the early days of this thread and it's funny to see McQueen, Sephy & some other guys who are knowledgable in this thread, ask a lot of questions back then lol. We all had to start some time right?


----------



## Platt

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> I was looking at the early days of this thread and it's funny to see McQueen, Sephy & some other guys who are knowledgable in this thread, ask a lot of questions back then lol. We all had to start some time right?


Yeah bring sback alot of memories when you look through, I know when I had to go through the whole thread to do the * ratings thread I found when I first started posting in here asking for ROH recommendations and ROH first asking about Chikara lol.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

Platt said:


> Yeah bring sback alot of memories when you look through, I know when I had to go through the whole thread to do the * ratings thread I found when I first started posting in here asking for ROH recommendations and ROH first asking about Chikara lol.


great idea on that star rating thread. I don't even have to ask about shows most of the times anymore in regards to wether to buy them or not, just hit up that thread. 

What happened to "Honor" he was real prominent in those earlier days, I haven't seen him say anything in this thread since I've come aboard almost a year ago.


----------



## McQueen

"Honor" if I remember right had to get an extra job or two to help support himself through Uni so he didn't have much time to come on here, and then I remember him saying the whole Benoit incident left him with a sour taste for wrestling so he might have stopped watching as far as I know.

Jay you know that red headed comment wasn't aimed at you, we all know about your machismo.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Supercard of Honor III Matches*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black ***1/2 (Submission Verision of The Marufuji Finish; Cool To See Milo Beasley in ROH)

SHINGO & BxB Hulk vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico ***3/4


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH: Supercard of Honor III*

Go Shiozaki vs. Delirious ***

Bushwhacker Luke, Dingo and Payne vs. The YRR - Ugh

Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens ****1/4-****1/2

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black ***3/4

BxB Hulk and Shingo vs. El Generico and Kevin Steen ****1/4

Nigel McGuiness vs. Austin Aries ****1/2

CIMA, Dragon Kid and Ryo Saito vs. Genki Horiguchi, Masato Yoshino, and Naruki Doi ****1/2


----------



## El Conquistador

In all fairness to Ian & Zandig, they're kind of forced to continue wrestling for their respective promotions because of the financial state each company is in. Then again, it's their faults in the first place for spending every damn dime they had.

Basing this off of the period of time I followed every little incident concerning Independent wrestling, IWA - Deep South was utter garbage.

--------------------------

As of late, no wrestling product has captivated me enough to purchase one freaking' DVD this year (which is a shock considering I bought more than fourty last year). The only product(s) I'm interested in right now is NJPW & NOAH, though I'm far more interested in New Japan at the moment.

I've also been watching an abundance of late 90's Puro and I'd say 96 - 00 was such an underrated era.

That is all (not that anyone cares).


----------



## McQueen

I'm finding lately that I think I prefer late 80's All Japan to the 90's but anyways you slice it '88-'93 were the best five years of wrestling ever IMO.

You should get FIP Redefined tbh. :side:


----------



## SecondCity

Just ordered FIP Redefined. Strong vs Stevens better rock my face off.


----------



## McQueen

I think the REALLY stiff backchop Strong landed on Steven's face is enough rockin of someones face.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Lots to talk about today. Though this stuff isn't super recent it is all worth noting as it is some solid stuff.

*King Of Gate Tournamment*-_This is actually a best of 2005 DVD for Dragon Gate but features all but one of the matches in the tournament._
*Shingo vs. BxB Hulk*-***
*Dragon Kid vs. Susumu Yokosuka*-***1/2
*Ryo Saito vs. Masaaki Mochizuki*-**1/2
*Ryo Saito vs. Shingo*-**3/4
*CIMA vs. Susumu Yokosuka*-**
_The finals are on this DVD, but for some reason I get a disc error right after the intro ductions. Ok show, not super memeroble, but some solid work from some of the Dragon Gate guys before they were super stars._

*Dragon Gate #65*-_This show had last years Dragon Gate match of the year, and is worth buying for just that match._
-The show starts with Don Fujii against Stalker, this is crappy for those that don't speak Japanese, but the fans at the show were ROTFL. Good for them. This was a true DUD though.
-K-Ness and Yasuki Kanda faced off against Horiguchi and Dr.Muscle in what is something of a heated rivalry, or at least the video package mad it seem so. This match was cut pretty brutally and that took away from it. I also am wondering who Dr.Muscle is, as I have never seen or heard of this guy before, but I do think he has a good look. **1/4*
-A three match mini marathon of GAMMA and CIMA starts with them teaming against Liger and Masaaki Mochizuki. They did some good playing off of the fake trust tehy had for each other but this wasn't much better than weekly WWE TV *(*3/4)*. Post match they fight setting up the next match, a three way including Liger. This was meh, in part because Liger was/is way off in Dragon Gate, part because this just was there to set up their third match *(**)*. I guess this was the minifued blowout, with them having a singles match. I don't remember a ton, but this played off of their old matches a bit. I must have enjoyed and played into it as I smiled when CIMA got his revenge. ***1/2*-This is the match I am bought this for. Muscle Outlaw'z (Doi, Yoshino, Magnitude) vs. Typhoon (Dragon Kid, Saito, Yokosuka) vs. New Hazard (Shingo, BxB Hulk, Cyber Kong). So this is a triple threat 8 man tag uinder dragon gate rules. hott. The match starts with sets of three guys having fantastic exchanges of technichal skill and strikes. They then do some fancy multi man moves and then mass submissions involving 6 or more men. From here on they brawl all over and it is fast and quick. In the middle of this all Dragon Kid hits his own team mate with a Dragonrana and Doi and Yoshino hold him on top to score a pin. Very original with Typhoon pinning itself and eliminating itself from the match. After this it is hot potato between sets of two men. Only downsides to this part of the match is Magnitude (No emotion , sloppy, can't sell for shit) an maybe a bit to much of the unrefined Kong. The nearfalls were plentyful and realistic, I even fliped out when I though Magnatude had pinned Shingo. In the end they all worked together and I really wnat to she the match from this January where Speed Muscle takes on New Hazard. I agree that this was good enough to be their match of the year. I say *****1/2-****3/4*

A few weeks ago I brought up an *I Quit* between *Jimmy Rave and Tony Mamaluke *from *NWA Wildside*, Hardcore Hell 2002. I had recorded it on a custom compalation VHS I made long ago. I found and watched it today. First off, Jimmy Rave was still in high shcool when this match happened. It is great to see how far he has came (ROH 4th Ani for example, or getting the fall on iMPACT last week). But onto the match. 

This is the best I Quit I have ever seen. First off this was a true WRESTLING match. Look at the paragraph in my sig, that was this match watered down. There wasn't a dependance on weapons like we see now, this was a fued blow off that saw the use of one chair, and a ton of submissions. They put on a solid technical chain spectical, *better than Danielson had against Aries *at Honor Nation and Storm at Better Than Our Best.They moved onto slams and reversals, working to their big moves with more brutal submissions as we go. The story of this match was simalar to that of Styles and Rave in early ROH. Rave needs to be more aggresive, accept in ROH AJ tried to help, in NWA, Mamaluke is a great dickish heel, like, *SUWA level dick*. As we go Jimmy gets more intense, even being the initiator of the chair being brought in. Wrestling wise the story also saw Tony work down Rave's leg, which was done realistically besides when Jimmy forgot for a few split seconds to sell when he walked. There also was some cool moves in here you don't see every day. They did a great out of ring, low blowing hanging figure four spot on the outside. Normally I don't like shenanigan endings but here the passion they displayed made it work. Great match, I know it would be hard to find, but it is worth the search. *****1/2-****3/4*. Seriously though, this was nearly as good as the ladder war. Way better than Danielson vs. Morishima in my view.

Last match of the night. *Small box containing an inportant piece of paper that you have to unlock to win after finding the key match* from AAA. I think this took place in 2005, but don't quote me. The first time I saw this match I was increadable confused about what was going on. I have seen it several times since. Still confused. An explanation of the rules is a match review. So here we go.

The match starts out as one on one. *Nicho El Millionaro (Old Psychosis) vs. Psychosis (New Psychosis)*, yup Nicho is pissed that this douche bag stole his gimmick. So they brawl in the ring. I must say I love the Mexican weapons, they are kind of low quality and flimsy, so every show looks that much more stiff. After awhile they start to throw chairs in the crowd after leaving AAA's 6 sided ring. They then climb a ton of stairs and are out side, they then fight in a bathroom and women run and hide in the back stalls. You would run two, like seriously, do you want big sweaty men interupting your dump? Didn't think so. Physchosis (I mean Nicho, but it is hard for me to not reconize him by his true ring name) wins that little brawl and runs to the parking lot where CMLL's 4 sided ring is set up, with their lucha en el juega (cage) set up on it. He goes in the door and starts jumping around. He then rips the mat in two. Like seriously, try to figure out what is going on right now. One guy is laying on the floor in a rest room, I don't speak enough spanish to understand the announcer, and now Psychosis (Nicho) is ripping CMLL's ring apart on a (inter)nation broadcast of a AAA show. What the fuck right? Wellgood old Nicho pops out from under the ripped mat with the key, only to be jumped on by impoter Psychosis who steals the key. As this clown exits the rival promotions ring, the titan tron lights up and out walks Histeria. So I guess this is now a three way or something. All three meet on the stairs and fight, I lost track of the key, but at one point they all fall off of a balconey through a table, or at least Histeria and the faker, Nicho missed the table and landed on a metal box hard. When they get back in the ring they do some hardcore suff, but at all times one of the three is taking a turn setting up tables and ladders and stuff. The imposter tries to unlock the box but gets powerbombed off the top by Histeria onto a table covered in tacks. Histeria picks up the key and gives it to Nicho with a hand shake. Then when Nicho tries to unlock the box he is thrown onto a ladder and table on the outside. Histeria then wins the match. 

Did you get all that. What a match I don't know what to think. In the end I give it ????~, which is kind of like **1/4, but not quite as quanotative, or as understandable. Seriously, *Russo must have booked this*, pry explains why TNA rehired him, they knew if they wanted their gimmick mathes to lose all credibility, they needed them to look like this.


Thats all I got for tonight. See ya'll in the morning.


Edit-The more I think about it the more reasons I can come up with for Jimmy Rave's I Quit being better than the Ladder War. Like seriously go and find this shit because it was good.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

I've heard of a real good IWA-MS match of Jimmy Jacobs/Alex Shelley CAGE match. How good is it and what show is it on? That sounds amazing.


----------



## KeepItFresh

It happened at One More Time and it was a ****1/4 match in my eyes.

I actually have a review of the full show which is in the star ratings thread.


----------



## watts63

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> I've heard of a real good IWA-MS match of Jimmy Jacobs/Alex Shelley CAGE match. How good is it and what show is it on? That sounds amazing.


IWA-MS One More Time is what the show is called.

EDIT: Damn, he beat me to it.


----------



## Platt

Never seen that match in full my disc dies half way through, damn Ian and his use of cheap media, one of many reasons I wouldn't order from IWA direct again.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Platt said:


> Never seen that match in full my disc dies half way through, damn Ian and his use of cheap media, one of many reasons I wouldn't order from IWA direct again.


That's happenned to me on FIP DVDs, but one e-mail later and the problem is fixed.

By the way, SOH 3 is the single best ROH DVD Ever and 100% must buy.


----------



## KingKicks

PulseGlazer said:


> That's happenned to me on FIP DVDs, but one e-mail later and the problem is fixed.
> 
> By the way, *SOH 3 is the single best ROH DVD Ever and 100% must buy*.


100% agreed, from Strong vs. Stevens onwards it's amazing. I even enjoyed Go vs. Delirious more then i thought i would.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

is SOH III really the number one show in history of ROH?? I find that some people rate recent shows to the moon but then a few months later, the show isn't rated nearly as high. I've looked through pages of this thread and people praised GBH VI and the Misawa/KENTA match especially, now people are a little more down on that match & the show.


----------



## SuperDuperDragon

SCOHII deserver all of its pimping, greatest ROH show ever!
Do yourself a favor and buy it.


----------



## PulseGlazer

I just watched it twice back to back and I NEVER EVER do that.

Stevens vs. Strong ****
Briscoes vs. DIFAOTF ****
Shingo and BxB vs. Steenerico **** 1/2
Nigel vs. Aries **** 1/2
DG 6 man - **** 1/4 but I want one more watch.


----------



## - Styles -

I wouldn't say I follow ROH too closely but I've been trying to watch more indy stuff recently, and I gotta say SCOH III was one of the best overall wrestling shows I've seen in a while..... 

Besides that Bushwacker Luke match WTF was that


----------



## Platt

Just got done watching BJ/Jacobs NRBW and holy shit what a match 40 minutes of pure brutality ****1/2 for now


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> Just got done watching BJ/Jacobs NRBW and holy shit what a match 40 minutes of pure brutality ****1/2 for now


I think the best part about the match is it felt nothing like 40 mins.


----------



## Platt

-Mystery- said:


> I think the best part about the match is it felt nothing like 40 mins.


I know when I first skipped to the match and saw how much time was left on the DVD I was sure there must be a 30 minute Ian ramble at the end, even once it finished I didn't realise how long it had been till I double checked the times. Bumped it up to ****3/4 on second viewing just an all round awesome match.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Yeah, so I need to get SOH III and Dragon Gate Challenge II! SOH in particular sounds insanely awesome.

Also, the BJ/Jimmy NRBW is something I'll get to very soon. I have it dl/d, but haven't got to watching it yet. I still somehow get the feeling I'll be let down, though...


----------



## watts63

I thought Dragon Gate Challenge II was ok but Supercard of Honor III is simply amazing. SCoH III is a 100% must buy.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Yeah, that was the impression I was getting from reading the Supercard of Honor reviews. I figure I'll get 2 or 3 though since it's my first ROH purchase of the year. Looks like the 'Mania shows and 6th Anniversary will be the 3 I get.


----------



## Kapone89

What are your guys thoughts on the Kevin Sullivan and the end of WCW DVD from 
KC?


----------



## JD13

Kapone89 said:


> What are your guys thoughts on the Kevin Sullivan and the end of WCW DVD from
> KC?


Yet to pick it up but its definetly on my to buy list. Looks really interesting.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Kapone89 said:


> What are your guys thoughts on the Kevin Sullivan and the end of WCW DVD from
> KC?


Not what you asked, but Kevin Sullivan's Guest Booker is great. He books 1984 WWF without Hogan and besides an insane sized roster, it's gold.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

PulseGlazer said:


> Not what you asked, but Kevin Sullivan's Guest Booker is great. He books 1984 WWF without Hogan and besides an insane sized roster, it's gold.


That actually sounds... awesome. I've been meaning to buy a guest boker DVD, but always decided against it in favour of a show. I'll have to invest in one in the future I think.


----------



## T-C

Whenever he picked his roster I tuned out. Was ridiculous.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Haha, what kind of roster would one be expecting? Ridiculous as in size, or absurdity of the individuals themselves?


----------



## T-C

Size and talent.

He has about 13 main eventers.


----------



## Platt

New FIP release we can be expecting this week


----------



## -Mystery-

OMG!!!!!!

EDIT: What about the 3rd Anniversary Show?


----------



## watts63

FINAL FUCKING LY! What a great card. Strong/Sweeney, Dragon Gate, Stevens/Necro, SHIMMER, Jay/Akuma & COP. Rinauro's back was just destroyed in the pictures I saw.


----------



## Platt

Thats the only new one they have a cover up for atm.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Andy3000 said:


> Haha, what kind of roster would one be expecting? Ridiculous as in size, or absurdity of the individuals themselves?


Both. He sure as hell didn't have Hogan, but he had just about everyone else.


----------



## KeepItFresh

That FIP show looks alright.

PWG Scared Straight

Ronin & Scorpio Sky v.s T.J. Perkins & Hook Boomberry-****1/4*
Roderick Strong v.s Claudio Castagnoli-***** (I was kind of disappointed with this one)
The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson) v.s Los Luchas (Zokre & Phoenix Star)-****1/2*
Eddie Kingston v.s Necro Butcher-****1/4*
The Dynasty (Scott Lost & Joey Ryan) v.s The Briscoes-***** (The finishing sequence just sucked)
PWG World Title Match: Jack Evans v.s Human Tornado-****** (Turned out better than I expected)


----------



## watts63

Kota Ibushi Can Wrestle Anywhere...

In A Bookstore
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hwb0hPq29Q

&

At A Music Concert
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0r8hINgZuw&feature=related


----------



## KaijuFan

Strong vs Sweeny = instant buy. Arena Warfare came in the mail today, one show closer to completing the Milestone Series.


----------



## McQueen

About damn time, i've been waiting for Cage of Pain II for a long ass time now. I heard the heat HBX have by the end of the match is incredible.

+ More Sal = More Awesomeness.


----------



## T-C

BxB Hulk is a man's man.


----------



## McQueen

Man i'd like to be that man's man man.

Just a little over the top gay there.


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> Man i'd like to be that man's man man.
> 
> Just a little over the top gay there.


Don't worry about it. 
Everyone's gay for BxB


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

T-C said:


> BxB Hulk is a man's man.


I bet there won't be a better random-ass statement than that today.

McQueen, I'd love to be able to turn that into some snappy insult to fire back against the Dick Togo one's... but I can't . Plus, I'd be a lying if I said I wasn't gay for him too.


----------



## Sephiroth

Once you guys see Kota Ibushi in person, you'll know a new definition for the word "man-crush"...trust me


----------



## vivalabrave

ROH posted Joe/Lethal vs. Aries/Strong from "A Night of Tribute" on their Youtube page. For those interested:

Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMBjDycCR5s
Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCRKm5SBg4k


----------



## Sephiroth

Should have put Daniels vs. Styles vs. Sydal in the Vault


----------



## -Mystery-

You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:

-The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
-Road to the Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will battle for the ROH Title)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)

-One Year Anniversary 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles with the winner get a shot at the ROH Title, Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
-Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven, Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. The Amazing Red & AJ Styles ROH Tag Team Title Match)
-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
-Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)

-At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; AJ Styles vs. CM Punk Pure Title Match with Ricky Steamboat as ref; Carnage Crew vs. Special K Scramble Cage II)
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
-World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
-Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
-All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide, Austin Aries vs. Low Ki)
-Final Battle 2004 12/26/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)

-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
-Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
-Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
-Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05 (Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana Pure Title Match; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
-The Homecoming 7/23/05 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave Street Fight)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Punk: The Final Chapter 8/13/05 (CM Punk's ROH farewell vs. Colt Cabana; Matt Hardy vs. Roderick Strong; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki & Homicide)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave & Abyss; Daniels vs. Joe vs. Cabana vs. Homicide)
-Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)
-Final Battle 2005 12/17/05 (Low Ki vs. KENTA GHC Jr. Title Match; Noamichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match, Mamaluke & Rinuaro vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries World Tag Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Christopger Daniels vs. Jay Lethal vs. BJ Whitmer)

-Hell Freezes Over 1/14/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. BJ Whitmer, AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal)
-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Aries & Strong vs. Danielson & Lethal for the ROH Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki; Trios Tournament 2006)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Arena Warfare 3/11/06 (Ring of Honor and CZW collide; Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana Three Way Dance; Necro Butcher vs. BJ Whitmer; Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal)
-Best in the World 3/25/06 (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans; Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Better Than Our Best 4/1/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match; Colt Cabana vs. Homicide Chicago Street Fight; Generation Next vs. Blood Generation Tag Titles Match; Do Fixer vs. The Embassy & Masato Yoshino)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Unified 8/12/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title Unification Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe for the World Tag Team Titles; Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title 2/3 Falls Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match; Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Glory By Honor V Night 1 9/15/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Samoa Joe vs. Roderick Strong; Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards; Christopher Daniels vs. Nigel McGuinness)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06- (KENTA & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe, Homicide, & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)

-Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
-Fifth Year Festival: Philly 2/17/07 (Homicide vs. Takeshi Morishima ROH World Title Match; Briscoes vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen; Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Jack Evans & Shingo Tag Title Match)
-Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
-Fifth Year Festival: Chicago 2/24/07 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs Windy City Death Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. The Briscoes Tag Title Match; Austin Aries & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards
*-Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool 3/3/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Shingo & Naruki Doi Tag Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. PAC FIP Title Match; Homicide vs. Davey Richards)
-Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe's final ROH match vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor; Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe; Naruki Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)*
*-Supercard of Honor II 3/31/07 (CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Shingo vs. Dragon Kid, Ryo Saito & Masaaki Mochizuki; Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries FIP Heavyweight Title Match; BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Cage Match; Jack Evans & Naruki Doi vs. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards)*
-Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
-The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
*-Good Times, Great Memories 4/28/07 (Colt Cabana's final match in ROH vs. Adam Pearce; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin; Takeshi Morishima vs. SHINGO ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans; Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero)
-Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor's 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)*

-Best of Homicide- MVP 2003
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Straightedge
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
-Best of AJ Styles- Evolution of a Phenom
-Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
-Best of Generation Next- Our Time Is Now
-Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
-Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite
-Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
-Bloodlust Vol. 1- ROH’s Bloodiest Matches
-Best of The Briscoe Brothers- Tag Team Excellence
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
-Do or Die II & III
-Do or Die IV

-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe & CM Punk
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Konnan
-Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino
-Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm
-Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
-Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
-Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
-Secrets of the Ring with Dusty Rhodes
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
-Straight Shootin' with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
-Straight Shootin' with 2 Cold Scorpio
-Straight Shootin' with Kamala
-Straight Shootin' with Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe
-Straight Shootin' with Steve Corino

SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!

This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: may10 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 5/22 at noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

NEW DVD RELEASES

The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Full Impact Pro ’Cage Of Pain II’ Crystal River, FL 9/29/07 (DVD)

Features Black Market & The Heartbreak Express vs. The YRR in the Cage of Pain; Roderick Strong vs. Larry Sweeney for the FIP Title; Erick Stevens vs. Necro Butcher for the FL Heritage Title; Jack Evans, BxB Hulk & Yamato vs. Delirious, Jigsaw & Hallowicked; plus more.
1. Jake Crist vs. Seth Delay vs. Scott Commodity (Triple Threat Match)
2. Lacey & Rain vs. Daizee Haze & Sara Del Rey
3. Jay Briscoe vs. Gran Akuma
4. Erick Stevens vs. Necro Butcher (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match)
5. Jack Evans, BxB Hulk & Yamato vs. Delirious, Jigsaw & Hallowicked (Dragon Gate Rules)
6. Roderick Strong vs. Larry Sweeney (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)
7. Black Market & The Heartbreak Express vs. Sal Rinauro, Kenny King, Jason Blade & Chasyn Rance (Cage of Pain - Wargames Rules)

Pro Wrestling NOAH ’Global Tag League Tournament 2008’ 4/27/08 (DVD-Preorder)

This DVD is scheduled to be released in late May!!! Preorder now!!!

4/27 Budokan Hall
1. Global Tag League Tournament Match: Mitsuharu MISAWA & Yoshinari OGAWA vs. Bison SMITH & Akitoshi SAITO
2. Global Tag League Tournament Match: Jun AKIYAMA & Takeshi RIKIOH vs. Kensuke SASAKI & Katsuhiko NAKAJIMA
3. Global Tag League Tournament Match: Takeshi MORISHIMA & Muhammad YONE vs. Naomichi MARUFUJI & Takashi SUGIURA
4. Six Man Tag Match: Kenta KOBASHI, Tamon HONDA & KENTA vs. Yoshihiro TAKAYAMA, Takuma SANO & Go SHIOZAKI
5. Six Man Tag Match: Akira TAUE, Kotaro SUZUKI & Ricky MARVIN vs. D-LO BROWN, BUCHANAN & Bobby FISH

3/2 Budokan Hall
6. GHC Heavyweight Title Match: Mitsuharu MISAWA (Champion) vs. Takeshi MORISHIMA (Challenger)
7. Six Man Tag Match: Kenta KOBASHI, Tamon HONDA & KENTA vs. Yoshihiro TAKAYAMA, Takuma SANO & Atsushi AOKI

WWE Wrestlemania 24 (3 Disc Set- Ships 5/20)

1. Belfast Brawl: JBL vs. Finlay with Hornswaggle
2. Money in the Bank Ladder Match: MVP vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Carlito vs. John Morrison
3. Smackdown vs. RAW: Batista vs. Umaga
4. ECW Title Match: Chavo Guerrero vs. Kane
5. Career Threatening Match: Ric Flair vs. Shawn Michaels
6. Bunny Mania Lumberjack Match: Maria & Ashley vs. Beth Phoenix & Melina
7. WWE Title Match: Randy Orton vs. Triple H vs. John Cena
8. Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. The Big Show
9. World Title Match: Edge vs. Undertaker

Bonus: Battle Royal from Wrestlemania (did not air on PPV)
Bonus: 2008 Hall of Fame Ceremony featuring:
*JBL inducting the Briscos.
*Pat Patterson inducting Mae Young.
*Jim Ross inducting Gordon Solie.
*Dusty Rhodes inducting Eddie Graham.
*The Rock inducting Peter Maivia and Rocky Johnson
*John Cena congratulates the inductees (another great speech)
*Triple H inducts Ric Flair.


----------



## FITZ

I just bought a MLW (Major League Wrestling) DVD on highspots.com. It was on sale for $1. I figured it would be worth a shot. The card seems pretty strong but does anyone know why this was so cheap? I'm also curious what the company was like when they were in business and what I can expect from one of their shows.


----------



## watts63

taylorfitz said:


> I just bought a MLW (Major League Wrestling) DVD on highspots.com. It was on sale for $1. I figured it would be worth a shot. The card seems pretty strong but does anyone know why this was so cheap? I'm also curious what the company was like when they were in business and what I can expect from one of their shows.


Short & Sweet: MLW Sucks. What show did you buy?


----------



## KYSeahawks

Now with that the 10 dollar sale is back I need some help on picking out dvd's.I know that I really want to get FYF:Liverpool but need help with two more.

Respect is Earned(More for historic reasons but need good reviews)
FYF:NYC
FYFhilly
Chicago Spectacular Night 2
Glory by Honor V Night 1
Epic Encounter II
Generation Now
4th Anniversary Show
This Means War
Redemption
The Homecoming
Sign of Dishonor 
Death Before Dishonor III


----------



## watts63

I Say...This Means War & 4th Anniversary Show.


----------



## -Mystery-

Respect Is Earned & Glory By Honor V Night 1


----------



## .Skittles.

*Limited Amount of FRONTIERS OF HONOR 2 avalible* (official release) which i believe ROH are out of stock with, we found a box of them at work today.

PM ME for more details !

Same goes with ChickFight 7 for those interested.​


----------



## Platt

Don't think ROH ever actually stocked FOH2


----------



## Spartanlax

What's the card for FOH2 Skittles?


----------



## Platt

Danielson vs Robbie Brookside vs Martin Stone

Aries/Strong vs Doug Williams/James Tighe

Briscoes vs Johnny Storm/Jody Fleisch

Sydal vs Davey Richards

Cabana vs Darren Burridge

Whitmer vs Rave vs Mark Sloan vs Aviv Mayaan vs Ashley Reed vs Paul Robinson

JC Thunder vs McGuinness

Extra: McGuinness vs Jonny Kidd


----------



## .Skittles.

^ what he said


----------



## KYSeahawks

Sorry to be bugging everybody but I have trimmed down my selection now i just need to pick one out of these.I have decided to get Respect is Earned and FYF:Liverpool.

FYF:NYC
Chicago Spectacular Night 2
Generation Now
Epic Encounter II
Stalemate
Punk:The Final Chapter

Also I ordered ROH Dayton tickets a week and a half ago and still haven't got them.it usually takes dvd's 4-5 days to come in.


----------



## Sephiroth

KYSeahawks said:


> Sorry to be bugging everybody but I have trimmed down my selection now i just need to pick one out of these.I have decided to get Respect is Earned and FYF:Liverpool.
> 
> FYF:NYC
> Chicago Spectacular Night 2
> Generation Now
> Epic Encounter II
> Stalemate
> Punk:The Final Chapter
> 
> Also I ordered ROH Dayton tickets a week and a half ago and still haven't got them.it usually takes dvd's 4-5 days to come in.


You narrowed it down from your previous list. FORGET Epic Encounter 2. In fact, there were better from your previous list.

FYF:NYC
4th Anniversary Show
Death Before Dishonor III
Punk:The Final Chapter

This is what I would have narrowed it down to. DBD III has my favorite match of 05 on it (Punk vs. Aries) and Punk: TFC is historic for it being Punk's last show.

But overall, FYF: NYC and 4YA are the shows I'd choose


----------



## GringoKilla187

HEY people, what ROH DVD do i get if i want the best Briscoes vs. Steen & Generico match out of the whole fued

would i go with:

Driven for ther regular tag match

Manhattan Mayhem 2 for their 2/3 falls match

Death Before Dishonor for their boston street fight

Man Up for the ladder match

what's the best match or the top 2 of these matches. comments on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## El Conquistador

Man Up, no question.


----------



## -Mystery-

I actually prefer their MM II and DBD V matches to the Man Up match. If you like non-stop spots then go with Man Up though.


----------



## Sephiroth

Briscoes vs. Steenerico Feud:

FYF: Philly - Straight up tag match - ****
Fighting Spirit - Erick Stevens replaces Mark...but not for long - **** 1/4 
Driven - Straight up tag match - ****
Death Before Dishonor V: Night 1 - Street fight - **** 1/2
Death Before Dishonor V: Night 2 - Mark vs. Generico - *** 1/4
Death before Dishonor V: Night 2 - Jay vs. Steen - ** 1/2
Caged Rage - Cage match - *** 1/2
Manhattan Mayhem 2 - 2/3 Falls - ****
Man Up - Ladder War - ***** (I have a personal bias since I was sitting in the 2nd row for that bad boy)

If you were buying DVDs based solely on Steenerico matches, then it's obvious that Man Up and Death Before Dishonor V: Night 1 are the easy picks, but Driven, Death before Dishonor V: Night 1, and Manhattan Mayhem 2 are the best shows out of the bunch. Especially Driven since it has Nigel vs. Danielson AND Danielson vs. KENTA.

ROH Feud of the Year is an understatement


----------



## GringoKilla187

Thanks guys. but i htink im gonna go with man up and death before dishonor v night 1 first and then eventually get a few of the other shows


----------



## Sephiroth

GringoKilla187 said:


> Thanks guys. but i htink im gonna go with man up and death before dishonor v night 1 first and then eventually get a few of the other shows


DBD V: Night 1 is an excellent choice. It has an all around great card. Man Up's PPV portion is excellent, especially the World Title Match and of course, the Ladder War


----------



## McQueen

I liked DBD V Night 1 the best anyways.

Man Up didn't do much for me aside from make me shake my head because that match i'm sure literally cut years off each guys career, and with Generico that makes me pretty sad.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Yeah, I found myself shaking my head at the insanity of that quite a bit as well. In saying that tohugh, Man Up may be my favourite ROH show ever. Not STARZ~ wise, but it just entertained me all the way through. The Davey/Aries match in the Best of 3 Series was one of my favourites from last year, even though I wouldn't go calling it **** or anything.

The overall best of the bunch for me would be Driven though. Dragon/Nigel I have at ****3/4, and my MOTY for 07 was Dragon/KENTA (which I dropped the full ***** on), but you can't really go wrong with DBD V Night 1 anyway. Another excellent show.


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> Yeah, I found myself shaking my head at the insanity of that quite a bit as well. In saying that tohugh, Man Up may be my favourite ROH show ever. Not STARZ~ wise, but it just entertained me all the way through. The Davey/Aries match in the Best of 3 Series was one of my favourites from last year, even though I wouldn't go calling it **** or anything.
> 
> The overall best of the bunch for me would be Driven though. Dragon/Nigel I have at ****3/4, and my MOTY for 07 was Dragon/KENTA (which I dropped the full ***** on), but you can't really go wrong with DBD V Night 1 anyway. Another excellent show.


you're in my head Andy...

Man Up was very good, but oddly enough not so much for the ladder war. The sheer quality of wrestling on the rest of the card is amazing in a consistently good sort of way, and in STARZ~ it may surpass the PPV Driven, but Driven takes the cake for me as a better structured show if that makes sense, with clearly defined openers, a semi-squash or two and the killer main event.

Add in KENTA-Dragon, and you've got one of my favourite ROH dvds period


----------



## McQueen

I liked Driven better as well.

TBH I rather enjoyed Rave vs. Morishima the match everyone hated but it was fun for what it was.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

GP_Punk said:


> you're in my head Andy...
> 
> *Man Up was very good, but oddly enough not so much for the ladder war.* The sheer quality of wrestling on the rest of the card is amazing in a consistently good sort of way, and in STARZ~ it may surpass the PPV Driven, but Driven takes the cake for me as a better structured show if that makes sense, with clearly defined openers, a semi-squash or two and the killer main event.
> 
> *Add in KENTA-Dragon, and you've got one of my favourite ROH dvds period*


True, by the time it got to the Ladder War I had loved it anyway, so that was just the icing on the cake really. Really insane, Canadian v ******* icing.

Driven also happens to my one of my favourite ROH DVDs too.

And Morishima/Rave from that show seemed fine to me as well. Maybe just because I've never liked Rave at all, so seeing a big fat guy kill him was entertaining.


----------



## McQueen

Rave to me seems so much more effective in shorter matches which is why I think I enjoyed it a lot. ROH needs more squash-type/quicker matches on of the things that bothers me about the promotion is a lot of upper card matches are longer than they should be. Especially with multiple false finishes being a regular thing given that more time can easily mean more overkill.


----------



## vivalabrave

Andy3000 said:


> True, by the time it got to the Ladder War I had loved it anyway, so that was just the icing on the cake really. Really insane, *Canadian* v ******* icing.
> 
> Driven also happens to my one of my favourite ROH DVDs too.
> 
> And Morishima/Rave from that show seemed fine to me as well. Maybe just because I've never liked Rave at all, so seeing a big fat guy kill him was entertaining.


Uh...Generico is Mexican dude. 

I enjoyed Driven more than Man Up too. In fact, Driven may be my favorite ROH release ever. 

I gave Dragon-McGuinness ***** and Dragon-KENTA ****1/2, btw. I'm usually not one to knock off points for no-selling finishers, but KENTA no-selling the G2S kind of irked me.


----------



## ROH

Although it's not the best, the frist Steenerico/Briscoes match is pretty overlooked.


----------



## vivalabrave

Are you talking about the one in Philly for FYF or the match at Driven? (I know the Philly match was their first and that's probably the one you're talking about, but with the Driven talk I wasn't sure if you meant that one or the other one)


----------



## ROH

vivalabrave said:


> Are you talking about the one in Philly for FYF or the match at Driven? (I know the Philly match was their first and that's probably the one you're talking about, but with the Driven talk I wasn't sure if you meant that one or the other one)


The Philly one. I remember after live people were saying ****1/2+ (Hell, Glazer said potentially 5), it came off worse on DVD (fuck ROH's shitty camera angles sometimes) but was still really, really fun.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I enjoyed the Philly one quite a bit too, but yeah, a lot of the live reports overrated it something huge. I read ****1/2 and ****3/4 from somewhere. I think I ended up giving it ***3/4, which isn't exactly bad.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ I was one of the people who saw it live, and thought it was fucking amazing. Then ROH's camera & editing people had to fuck it up on the dvd....why would you change a perfectly good camera angle, to a shitty one at the last second so no one watching the DVD can see a tornado DDT on the outside!


----------



## GringoKilla187

What are everyones overall thoughts on Manhattan Mayhem 2, Respect Is Earned, and FYF: NYC


----------



## KeepItFresh

PWG Dio De Los Dangerous

Ronin & Scorpio Sky v.s The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson)-****1/2*
Frankie Kazarian v.s Karl Anderson-****1/2*
Hook Boomberry & T.J. Perkins v.s Los Luchas (Zokre & Phoenix Star)-****1/2*
Human Tornado v.s Necro Butcher-****3/4*
The Dynasty (Scott Lost & Joey Ryan) v.s Incoherence (Delirious & Hallowicked)-*N/A*
PWG Title Match: Roderick Strong v.s Karl Anderson v.s Human Tornado-****1/4* (I thought Human Tornado's selling in this match just sucked. Also kind of underwhelming match when you think that was to decide a NEW PWG champion.)

Overall this show was pretty great. Nothing below *** in my book, but nothing really blew away anything else.


----------



## Sephiroth

2 Girls, 1 Cup & 2.0....sing some Mr. Big

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=SGQ7XTGVhyc

trust me...it's as awesome as it sounds


----------



## watts63

Sephiroth said:


> 2 Girls, 1 Cup & 2.0....sign some Mr. Big
> 
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=SGQ7XTGVhyc
> 
> trust me...it's as awesome as it sounds


Yeah, saw that yesterday, Beef Wellington in PWG would be great. The Ass Punch vs. The Li...Oh Yeah...Damn.


----------



## Sephiroth

Don't know if it has been posted yet, but the 4/12 ROH show has been named...

Injustice- Edison, NJ 4/12/08


----------



## -GP-

Sephiroth said:


> 2 Girls, 1 Cup & 2.0....sign some Mr. Big
> 
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=SGQ7XTGVhyc
> 
> trust me...it's as awesome as it sounds


Surely 2.0 and "awesome" go hand in hand, no?


----------



## McQueen

GP_Punk said:


> Surely 2.0 and "awesome" go hand in hand, no?


No, I HATE them.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> No, I HATE them.


Your enthusiasm makes me chuckle


----------



## vivalabrave

ALL STAR EXTRANVAGENZA III
Adam Pearce vs. Colt Cabana vs. Matt Sydal vs. Chris Hero (Four Corner Survival) --- ***
Erick Stevens vs. Alex Payne --- DUD
Davey Richards vs. Masaaki Mochizuki - ***
Jacobs/Lacey vs. Whitmer/Haze (Anything Goes Match) --- **1/2
Shingo/Doi vs. The Briscoes (ROH Tag Titles) --- **1/2
YAMATO vs. Pelle Primeau --- *
Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright --- ***
Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels --- ***
Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans --- ****
Aries/Delirious/Castagnoli/Romero vs. CIMA/Yokosuka/Dragon Kid/Saito --- ****1/4


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Just got done with Night One of 16 Carot Gold 2008 an was a pretty good opening night to the tournament. I hadnt seen anything from WXW promotion before so alot of the guys I wasnt familiar with. Heres afew quick thoughts.

:First few matches weren't anything special the opener was really sloppy an didnt see much in any of the guys in the 4 way to be honest. Only guy who impressed me in the first few matches was Ares. I might have to dig up his matches with Hero hear there good.

:Show starts picking up when Hero vs Absolute Andy. I couldnt belive how over Hero is as a face he is like god to these people.

:Generico vs Ishimori is an aesome fast paced high flying match an gets the fans really going. Som of the exchanges an high flying between the two of them is amazing an well worth seing. Great Match.

: Disapointed with Chucky T jobbing to Emili in his match. Wasnt into Emili an the crowd really gave it to him.

: Danielson vs Quack as another awesome match between the two of them. Dragon works full blown heel with the crowd giving it to him about same old shit an chants of "Pussy Dragon". Great back an forth mat wrestling with Danielson controling most of the match working over Quack's arm.

:Fugi an Doug close out the show with both men super over with the crowd an Fugi going heel on Doug half way through the match which wasnew to me seing him heel it up. Another good match.

Looking forward to nights 2 an 3 which i may get through on the weekend but so far so good

:


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> No, I HATE them.


In all honesty, i haven't seen that much of them in-ring, but that is beyond the point.
How could you hate this? :lmao

Oh, wait...it's Chikara. Everything makes sense now. Carry on...


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Eye Of The Storm*
1. Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero (#1 Contender's Tournament First Round Match) - ***1/4
2. Delirious vs. Kevin Steen (#1 Contender's Tournament First Round Match) - **3/4
3. Austin Aries vs. El Generico (#1 Contender's Tournament First Round Match) - ***1/2
4. Necro Butcher vs. Go Shiozaki (#1 Contender's Tournament First Round Match) - ***1/2
5. Human Tornado vs. Jason Blade vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Mitch Franklin (Four Corner Survival) - **
6. Jigsaw & Ruckus vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Zach Gowen - **
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Kevin Steen (#1 Contender's Tournament Semi-Finals Match) - ***1/2
8. El Generico vs. Go Shiozaki (#1 Contender's Tournament Semi-Finals Match) - ***3/4
9. Kevin Steen vs. Go Shiozaki (#1 Contender's Tournament Finals Match) - ***3/4

Overall show rating - ***1/2


----------



## watts63

*FIP Redefined*

*FIP World Heavyweight Championship*
Erick Stevens (c) vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4-****1/2

*Loser Never Wrestles in FIP Again*
Shawn Murphy vs. The Heartbreak Express **

*FIP Florida Heritage Championship*
Sal Rinauro (c) vs. Tyler Black ***1/4-***1/2

*Anything Goes Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Necro Butcher **1/4 (Disappointing)

*FIP Tag Team Championship*
Kenny King & Jason Blade (c) vs. Robert Anthony & Shawn Osbourne **-**1/4

Lacey & Rain vs. Allison Danger & Trenesha *1/2

Chasyn Rance vs. Seth Delay *3/4

*FIP Career vs. Prazak's Managerial License Match*
Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards **1/4 (I Still Miss DP Associates)​


----------



## McQueen

I'd raise Murphy/HBX a 1/4 star and Richards/Aries to *** (that wasa fun match and the crowd was great) but otherwise I can agree with those ratings for Redefined, Watts.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

GP_Punk said:


> In all honesty, i haven't seen that much of them in-ring, but that is beyond the point.
> How could you hate this? :lmao
> 
> Oh, wait...it's Chikara. Everything makes sense now. Carry on...


2.0 are great in-ring wrestlers, it doesn't matter if it's a comedy or techincal they're a great tag team. The plus is they are fuckin hilarious lol.

Just watched Necro Vs Joe from IWA-MS...jesus that match is stiff as hell.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

GenNext, is the Joe/Necro match the one where Joe hits an exploder suplex on Necro from the apron to the floor and Necro lands square on his fuckin' head? And with the headbutt battle where Necro juices like crazy?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Andy3000 said:


> GenNext, is the Joe/Necro match the one where Joe hits an exploder suplex on Necro from the apron to the floor and Necro lands square on his fuckin' head? And with the headbutt battle where Necro juices like crazy?


Yes that's it, it also includes the "Powerslam to forehead" spot too lol. I loved the commentary on that match

Kingston: I don't know if that was an exploder or "Fuck you Necro, you're going over"

Punk: SOMEONE'S GOING TO DIE

and

Punk: Hey I don't know if you guys know this, but i'm a pretty big deal.


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt said:


> Yes that's it, it also includes the "Powerslam to forehead" spot too lol. I loved the commentary on that match
> 
> Kingston: I don't know if that was an exploder or "Fuck you Necro, you're going over"
> 
> Punk: SOMEONE'S GOING TO DIE
> 
> and
> 
> Punk: Hey I don't know if you guys know this, but i'm a pretty big deal.


Kingston: THE HARDCORE JESUS IS PISSED!

Punk: I'm going to pull my car around, Joe's is going to throw him out the front door and I'm gonna run the son of a bitch over! If he kicks at two, I'll drive car right into the ocean.

Awesome commentary.


----------



## PsychoPriest

*Dragon Gate Challenge II*

Nigel McGuiness Vs Delirious - * * *

Ruckus & Jigsaw vs. Kenny King & Sal Rinuaro - * * ½

Austin Aries vs. Genki Horiguchi - * * * 

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino - * * * *

Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. BxB Hulk & SHINGO - * * * ½

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Dragon Kid & Ryo Saito - * * * ½

CIMA, Erick Stevens, & Go Shiozaki vs. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero - * * * *


----------



## Burning Sword

*ROH Dragon Gate Challenge II:*

Nigel McGuiness vs. Delirious- **1/2

The YRR (Sal Rinuaro & Kenny King) vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw- **-**1/4

Genki Hiroguchi vs. Austin Aries- ***

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi- ****1/4-****1/2

Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Shingo & BxB Hulk- ***3/4

The Briscoe Brothers vs. Dragon Kid & Ryo Saito- ***1/2

The NRC (Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero) vs. Erick Stevens, Go Shiozaki, and CIMA- ***3/4-****


*ROH Supercard of Honor III:*

Delirious vs. Go Shiozaki- **1/2

The YRR vs. Dingo/Alex Payne/Bushwacker Luke- *3/4

Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens- ****-****1/4

The Briscoes vs. Tyler Black and Jimmy Jacobs- ****

Shingo & BxB Hulk vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico- ****1/4

Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuiness- ****1/2

Typhoon vs. Muscle Outlaw'z- ****1/2-****3/4


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

OK, I need to watch Joe/Necro again for the commentary alone. And for fuck sake, I need Supercard of Honor III to get here soon - the 5 ****+ matches sound amazing!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Joe/Necro makes me wish ROH's commentary was like that, Prazak sounded like he was having the time of his life. But on the ROH dvd's he sounds so damn depressing.


----------



## Blasko

Or heavily medicated.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Or heavily medicated.


Yeah HEAVILY medicated lol. The man could make an emo kid go "Damn, cheer up"


----------



## McQueen

GenerationNeXt said:


> Joe/Necro makes me wish ROH's commentary was like that, Prazak sounded like he was having the time of his life. But on the ROH dvd's he sounds so damn depressing.


Yeah I think that's funny as well. FIP has the exact same two guys on commentary as ROH yet they have so much more personality there. I don't get it lol. Prazak go heel on ROH please.


----------



## watts63

I DEMAND TO SEE DP ASSOCIATES IN ROH DAMN IT!


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I think DP should be on both sides of the ROH/FIP relationship.


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> Yeah I think DP should be on both sides of the ROH/FIP relationship.


DP Associates/Sweet & Sour Inc Combined...OK I'm Just Being Greedy Right Now lol.

*ROH It All Begins*
Alex Shelley vs. Spanky ***1/4-***1/2
















*Still on Pre-Order*


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> OK, I need to watch Joe/Necro again for the commentary alone.


I just did! 

So awesome how Joe and Necro in particular are getting killed in there and King with Punk are just laughing their asses off with Prozak 

-"What would you do CM Punk. What would your strategy be?"
-"I'd sign a contract with the WWE and run far far away" :lmao


----------



## -Mystery-

Just won Dragon Gate Challenge II and Supercard of Honor III on eBay for $27.50


----------



## peep4life

So Ninja Warrior was on at the bar while I was working tonight and Tanhashi was on it. He only made it passed two jumps. I totally marked out when he came on, and the other bartender looked at me like I was crazy. Good Times.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

GP_Punk said:


> I just did!
> 
> So awesome how Joe and Necro in particular are getting killed in there and King with Punk are just laughing their asses off with Prozak
> 
> -"What would you do CM Punk. What would your strategy be?"
> -"I'd sign a contract with the WWE and run far far away" :lmao


Yeah, so, where can I find this, coz' this commentary sounds even more awesome every time I read a quote? It's beem a while since I saw the match anyway so all the commentary will be fresh and new all over again


----------



## T-C

I think it's on the tube.


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> Yeah, so, where can I find this, coz' this commentary sounds even more awesome every time I read a quote? It's beem a while since I saw the match anyway so all the commentary will be fresh and new all over again


check your pm


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Thanks again Punk, Necro getting killed while CM Punk laughs is always good times.


----------



## PowerPlay

ROH Dragon Gate Challenge II

Delirious vs Nigel McGuiness 
Good opener to get the crowd in it, Delirious always gives a good show and he certainly did it there, and Nigel played the heel perfectly, I hope WWE is having a look at him.
**½

YRR vs Vulture Squad 
It was an ok match. Nothing that you really need to see, but it was a good, textbook tag team match that got just enough time. 
**

Dragon Gate Challenge Match 1: Ausitn Aires vs Genki Horiguchi
Good match. There were some good nearfalls, nice mat wrestling and awesome chain wrestling manoeuvres. It didn’t look like they pulled out all they could, but it certainly was an enjoyable contest.
***

Dragon Gate Challenge Match 2: Kevin Steen & El Generico vs Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi
Tag Team Greatness! It’s the best tag team match I’ve seen this year. The match started up slowly with a good build for the long and FANTASTIC finishing sequence. The flow of the match was just perfect if you compare to the Briscoes match. The moves that both team hit during this match were just awesome and the crowd was into every thing both teams did. The near falls were perfect and the pace was quick at the beginning, than it slowed down and quick as hell for the rest.
****¼

Dragon Gate Challenge Match 3: BxB Hulk & Shingo vs Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black
Wow! Are the Dragon Gate guys giving a show-stealing performance or what! I have to give credit to Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black who had a great performance too in this one. The slow part was a bit worse than the Steenerico match, but when it picked up, it was again a breath-taking match, many stiff shots, great, original moves that we don’t see often and great flow to everything that went on in the ring. These four gave a great performance. 
***¾-****

Dragon Gate Challenge Match 4: The Briscoes vs Dragon Kid & Ryo Saito
It was a little less spectacular than the 2 other Dragon Gate performances but it was still damn good. What I liked about this match is that it didn’t suffer from the usual Briscoes matches’ difficulties, the transitions were there, the flow was good and the Briscoes offence was well paced. They traded nice exchanges and nice tag team manoeuvres. Good match!
***¼

No Remorse Corps vs Erick Stevens & CIMA & Go Shiozaki
Very good main event that really mixed many styles and that’s what made it so good. Shiozaki from NOAH, CIMA from Dragon Gate, Stevens from ROH and on the NRC you have many different styles too. The match was filled with a very slow part where the NRC was dominating, but it was probably the best slow part of the night, NRC did a really good job of being the heels and their offensive moves were really good. Then when the hot tag arrived, it just exploded with many nice tag team moves by the Stevens team and of course NRC too. There were many near falls, maybe too much forced sometimes, but still pretty damn good and the finishing sequence was well done. Hell of a main event, for a hell of a show.
***¾


----------



## PsychoPriest

Supercard of Honour III

Delirious Vs Go Shiozaki - * * *

Kenny King, Sal Rinuaro, & Chasyn Rance Vs Buchwhacker Luke, Alex Payne, & Dingo - * * ½

FIP Title - Roderick Strong Vs Erick Stevens - * * * * ¼

Jay & Mark Briscoe Vs Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black - * * * *

Kevin Steen & El Generico Vs BxB Hulk & SHINGO - * * * * ¼

ROH Title - Nigel McGuiness Vs Austin Aries - * * * * ¼

CIMA, Dragon Kid, & Ryo Saito Vs Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Genki Horiguchi - * * * * ½

Overall – 76% (That score puts it on par with Wrestlemania 17 in my books)

Fucking awesome show


----------



## ROH

Here's my quick ratings for SOH3, full review will be up towards the end of the week;

Delious/Go - **1/2
YRR/Jobbers and Bushwhacker - **
Strong/Stevens - ***3/4
Briscoes/AOTF - ***1/4
Steenerico/New Hazard - ****1/2
Nigel/Aries - ****3/4
DG 6 Man - ****1/2


----------



## vivalabrave

FINAL BATTLE 2007
Cross/Fish vs. Evans/Ruckus --- **1/4
Larry Sweeney vs. Claudio Castagnoli --- ½*
Jack Evans vs. Necro Butcher (No DQ Match) --- **1/2
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards --- ***3/4
Albright/Whitmer/Pearce vs. Delirious/Steen/El Generico (Tables Are Legal) --- **1/2
Rocky Romero vs. Ernie Osiris --- ¼*
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens (FIP Title) --- ****
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero vs. Takeshi Morishima (ROH Title #1 Contenders Four Corners Survival) --- ****
The Briscoes vs. Jacobs/Black (ROH Tag Titles) --- ****


----------



## -Mystery-

Apparently the company who duplicates the FIP DVDs did them out of order and the Third Anniversary Show will be out this weekend.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I know this is random, but I just found this video from Worker Ant vs Vin Gerard. I think even McQueen would enjoy it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a6vpw5bVUo


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

So I'm watching my first IWA-MS shows, april Blood showers 08 to be specific, I haven't seen any recent Ian Rotten aside from some Youtube of him in 06 or so, but goddamn does he look bad. He came out in a tie as the ugliest motherfucker ever. Goddamn blading in pointless deathmatch tournies will do that to you. Lol just wanted to say this since it was pretty crazy how bad he looks.

also why are IWA-MS shows sooo long? At the beginnig of the Barbed wire match BJ/Jacobs, the commentator said that they were getting that match STARTED at 12:15 am and the show started at 7:45 pm. How can someone sit through a 4+ hour show?? I don't care how good the card is, I'd be burned out & leave. That's crazy, that's why I've started to get burnt out on watching the shit load of DVDs that I have so I'm watching each show slowly in like one hour increments(spelling?) each day.


----------



## JD13

Ian tends to do 20 minute promos between each match.


----------



## Platt

Ian seems to have the philosophy that the way to run a company with no money is to book 100 people and run 15 matches over a 6 hour period every show. Yet still manage to produce a show with only 1 or 2 matches anyone actually wants to watch.


----------



## McQueen

Also it takes a lot of time to string up that barbed wire in between matches.

I'm surprised Ian can afford Barbed Wire.


----------



## Platt

Probably nicks it from some local guys fence.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao Thats possible Midlo is no less than an hour from serious farm country pretty much in every direction aside from North.

That explains the scars on his head, he got them stealing barbed wire.


----------



## -GP-

*Note to Ian*
Duck when you cut


----------



## McQueen

When is Ian gonna see us bashing him and come on here and cut a 20 page promo post on how hard everyone at IWA:MS works to make no money?


----------



## -GP-

I don't know, but i'd mark


----------



## JD13

GP_Punk said:


> I don't know, but i'd mark


Rotten really isnt worth marking over tbh.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

If promoters/bookers were going to come on here and respond to bashing then Gabe would have lost his shit already.

And whoever the fuck books/promotes CHIKARA would personally have killed you already, McQueen.


----------



## -GP-

JD13 said:


> Rotten really isnt worth marking over tbh.


I don't know, Ian blowing a casket in person over the things we all laugh about sounds pretty mark-worthy


----------



## McQueen

Andy3000 said:


> And whoever the fuck books/promotes CHIKARA would personally have killed you already, McQueen.


I'd just punch Quack in the face if he tried his Lucha on me. I'd feel bad about it though since Quack is one of the 4 people in CHIKARA I give 2 shits about.


----------



## JD13

Edit: In response to GP Punk.

Personally i would prefer another Chikara rant from McQueen.

Edit: guess i got what i asked for 

Also im fairly sure Ian cant spell, so dont get your hopes up.

On a completely unrelated note, is it just me or are all the posters in the TNA section in an alternate reality ? I think talking sense is prohiberted in that section


----------



## McQueen

Not all but most yeah.

They're drinking whatever Kurt is I think.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

I never even look at that section anymore really, haven't in a long time. Let me check what they're saying right now.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> I'd just punch Quack in the face if he tried his Lucha on me. I'd feel bad about it though since Quack is one of the 4 people in CHIKARA I give 2 shits about.


Quack could just stare at you and make you run into a wall...he's just got some crazy ass magic in him.


----------



## -GP-

JD13 said:


> On a completely unrelated note, is it just me or are all the posters in the TNA section in an alternate reality ? I think talking *sense* is prohiberted in that section


TNA, remember?


----------



## Maxx Hero

At Battle Of Saint Paul Jigsaw was outside (maskless) wearing a hoodie, but I knew it was him. I started walking up to him and Quack stepped out of a car and looked at me. I seriously just turned around and walked away. I didn't even try to talk to Quack or get a pic and autograph. I just walked away. 

Further evidence of his magic is the fct that he hyponotized Chris Hero into tapping to the Chikara Special, because frankly that may be the worst submission I have ever seen. That's not Chikara hate, that's none realism hate. 

Speaking of non realism I have a story from last night. So in the Mid West we have this big Indy guy, 'The King Of Throwdown' Venom. This guy is mega over, like seriously, he is still cheered even though he is 350+ lbs, can't wrestle for shit, and has 'Since You've Been Gone' for enterance music. Every show I go to I give this guy so much shit, like everyone looks at me and my bud who also hates him because we give him so much shit for not selling anything. God he hates us. That was a bit off topic but meh. I figured you should know that I hate Venom.


----------



## McQueen

GenerationNeXt said:


> Quack could just stare at you and make you run into a wall...he's just got some crazy ass magic in him.


I've got a bit of crazy Bruiser Brody style magic in myself so I wouldn't be worried when i'm destroying everything in site with a chain.

*CHIKARA MAKES MCQUEEN CRAZY!* 

Then -Blasko- will run in as skinny Stan Hansen and we'll destroy the roster.

Then Chris Kingstonlax will stab me in the locker room therefore killing me. Fast forward a few years and Atsushi O'T-C'nita will plot revenge and book Kingstonlax in his promotion Frontier Irish Don't Need Martial Arts Because They Kill You With Bombs (FIDNMABTKYWB for short) wrestling with a secret plan to have the I.R.A. kill Kingstonlax for revenge.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ You know you've spent too much time in the Other Wrestling section, when you can understand all of that.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Skinny Stan Hansen...pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## McQueen

Haven't seen Stan recently have you?

He's a lot smaller now that he retired.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Smaller maybe...but skinny? I find that hard to believe. I guess I just don't do google image searches of old men enough.


----------



## Blasko

I am suppose to be Stan Hansen and I weight 130!

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO~!


----------



## McQueen

Here ya go Maxx right at the beginning.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3JutcZ4eOI&mode=related&search=


----------



## Spartanlax

I would never stab you, McQueen.........................and leave evidence/witnesses.


----------



## -Mystery-

Spartanlax said:


> I would never stab you, McQueen.........................and leave evidence/witnesses.


How come? Invader #1 did and things turned out just fine for him.


----------



## Derek

-Mystery- said:


> How come? Invader #1 did and things turned out just fine for him.


What happens in Puerto Rico.... stays in Puerto Rico


----------



## Spartanlax

-Mystery- said:


> How come? Invader #1 did and things turned out just fine for him.


Not everyone can scare Tony Atlas into keeping his mouth shut.

Mystery, could you just step into the showers real quick? I wanna show you something.


----------



## Blasko

He's either gonna fuck ya or stab ya. 

One hurts more then the other. 












But either way, you're going to get poked with a small prick.


----------



## Sephiroth

Hey, did you guys know that Erick Stevens is in the new Metal Gear Solid 4 game? Weird, I know!


----------



## watts63

*Dragon Gate Infinity #85*

*DG Open The Dream Gate Championship*
CIMA (c) vs. Ryo Saito **1/2 (Will They Just Take The Belt Off of Him Already?)

*Vacate DG Open The Brave Gate Championship*
Gamma vs. Anthony W. Mori ***-***1/4

*The Whole Open The Brave Gate Championship Tournament Was Clipped To 10 Minutes; Awesome To See Larry Sweeney in This Episode Even Tho It Was For A Split Second*​


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I've seen very little of CIMA's reign, but damn, I'd probably side with the majority on this one if he had _another_ disappointing defence. **1/2 would probably pass as disappointing.

Anyway, 6th Anniversary and the 'Mania Weekend shows came today. I'm a happy Laker


----------



## watts63

Andy3000 said:


> I've seen very little of CIMA's reign, but damn, I'd probably side with the majority on this one if he had _another_ disappointing defence. **1/2 would probably pass as disappointing.


Yeah, another hyped up CIMA title match wasted. 

*Dragon Gate Infinity #86*

SHINGO vs. Daisuke Sekimoto **1/4-**1/2 (Disappointing)

Akira Tozawa (Goddamn He's Fat Now) vs. Yutuka Yoshie *1/4

*International Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
Masaaki Mochizuki (c) vs. Munenori Sawa **1/2 (Mochizuki's Selling :no

Masaaki Mochizuki & BxB Hulk vs. Kota Ibushi & Naoki Tanisaki **3/4​


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

The fuck? SHINGO/Sekimoto should have been off the fucking chain. Damn, that was like, my current puro dream match. All of those matches aside from the Tozawa match should have been at least realy good. Disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Blasko

Yes, Tozawa is one pudgy little thing now...


----------



## watts63

Andy3000 said:


> The fuck? SHINGO/Sekimoto should have been off the fucking chain. Damn, that was like, my current puro dream match. All of those matches aside from the Tozawa match should have been at least realy good. Disappointing to say the least.


Me too man. I thought these guys were gonna tear it the fuck up. The tag was only match that was clipped in this episode.


----------



## peep4life

Got my Puro order from IVP and watched Akira Taue & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Kenta Kobashi & Mitsuharu Misawa from 6/9/95. Fucking incredible. First time seeing Kawad and he's a beast, can't wait to watch the rest of the stuff I bought.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I have a couple things.

1. MAybe we have different opinions on skinny. I would not call Stan skinny at the begining of that video, slimmed but not skinny.

2. That is disapointing-DG 85 and 86. That should have been good stuff.

3. I want to get one of the Misawa vs. Kawada comps on IVP but their is like 6 of them. I was wondering if anyone had a favorite of them in particular as I want to only start with one. Thanks.


----------



## Burning Sword

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> He's either gonna fuck ya or stab ya.
> 
> One hurts more then the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But either way, you're going to get poked with a small prick.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

That was a good one


----------



## Spartanlax

Blasko is the only one that can comment first-hand on my fucking ability.

Isn't that right, buttercup?

....you should have never brought me to the merch table with ya....<3


----------



## Blasko

....

I'm....Just going to ignore that one. :$


----------



## Sephiroth

*sits back, lights a candle, and eats some popcorn*

Do proceed, Spartanrape


----------



## PulseGlazer

McQueen said:


> I've got a bit of crazy Bruiser Brody style magic in myself so I wouldn't be worried when i'm destroying everything in site with a chain.
> 
> *CHIKARA MAKES MCQUEEN CRAZY!*
> 
> Then -Blasko- will run in as skinny Stan Hansen and we'll destroy the roster.
> 
> Then Chris Kingstonlax will stab me in the locker room therefore killing me. Fast forward a few years and Atsushi O'T-C'nita will plot revenge and book Kingstonlax in his promotion Frontier Irish Don't Need Martial Arts Because They Kill You With Bombs (FIDNMABTKYWB for short) wrestling with a secret plan to have the I.R.A. kill Kingstonlax for revenge.


Needs sigged now. Get on it someone who isn't a shill.


----------



## watts63

Currently watching PWG Scared Straight (with commentary) & Eddie Kingston/Excalibur combination is just prefect lol. It should be those two on commentary every show.


----------



## McQueen

peep4life said:


> Got my Puro order from IVP and watched Akira Taue & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Kenta Kobashi & Mitsuharu Misawa from 6/9/95. Fucking incredible. First time seeing Kawad and he's a beast, can't wait to watch the rest of the stuff I bought.


Well to be fair that is the best match in the history of well... history.


----------



## Platt

Redefined finally arrived


----------



## McQueen

Watch.... NOW!


----------



## Platt

*** maybe push it to ***1/4


----------



## McQueen

Platt said:


> *** maybe push it to ***1/4


Stevens/Strong?


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> Stevens/Strong?


Yeah.


----------



## ROH

^ Did you miss a star by any chance?


----------



## Platt

Nah was just messin hadn't even watched it when I posted that. Give it ****1/2 from first viewing.


----------



## Recall

Just watched the Marufuji/Suguira vs. Briscoes (GHC tag title) match from March in NOAH. Yes the match people have been praising soley on its finish. It was a pretty good match but not worth of the ****1/2 or so I've been seeing, I think about ***3/4 or so for it from I.


----------



## ROH

rohrecall said:


> Just watched the Marufuji/Suguira vs. Briscoes (GHC tag title) match from March in NOAH. *Yes the match people have been praising soley on its finish.* It was a pretty good match but not worth of the ****1/2 or so I've been seeing, I think about ***3/4 or so for it from I.


I actually thought it was awesome outside the finish (which I didn't think was _that_ cool, w/e).


----------



## Blasko

So, people are REALLY going to take HW Marufuji _seriously_ after that finish?


----------



## Burning Sword

Marufuji is a heavyweight? You don't say


----------



## MrPaiMei

What about the finish kills Maru as a heavy?


----------



## Blasko

Catching someone, Mid air mind you, then doing a back flip doesn't click as a heavy weight type thing to do. 

Awesome? Maybe.


----------



## MrPaiMei

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Catching someone, Mid air mind you, then doing a back flip doesn't click as a heavy weight type thing to do.
> 
> Awesome? Maybe.


Well, to be honest it's a situation where I've seen you taking shots at Marufuji as a HW over thwe past few days and they baffle me. Hell, I'd much rather have him working a flashier quicker style to combat heavyweights rather than try and be something he ain't.


----------



## Blasko

MrPaiMei said:


> Well, to be honest it's a situation where I've seen you taking shots at Marufuji as a HW over thwe past few days and they baffle me. Hell, I'd much rather have him working a flashier quicker style to combat heavyweights rather than try and be something he ain't.


 I've been bashing Marufuji ever since he pinned Akiyama. I've just been more public about it it the coming days.

Though, it does come out more often.


----------



## Burning Sword

I for one enjoy Marufuji as a HW. His style is unique in the heavywieght division and he can put on some great matches with guys bigger than him.


----------



## Platt

4/19 has been named Return Engagement


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I'm guessing that's the Briscoes/MCMG rematch show?


----------



## Platt

yes and Nigel/Steen rematch


----------



## Recall

Platt said:


> 4/19 has been named Return Engagement


Sounds like a sequel to a romantic comedy


----------



## vivalabrave

rohrecall said:


> Sounds like a sequel to a romantic comedy


Starring Meg Ryan as Daizee Haze and Tom Hanks as Delirious?

"Hanks truly shines in his potrail of the man with a lizard face." - Roger Ebert


----------



## -GP-

vivalabrave said:


> Starring Meg Ryan as Daizee Haze and Tom Hanks as Delirious?
> 
> "Hanks truly shines in his potrail of the man with a lizard face." - Roger Ebert


:lmao
Bahbahbahbahbahbahlifebahboxofchocolates bahbahbahneverknowwhatyouregonnagetbahbahbah


----------



## McQueen

vivalabrave said:


> Starring Meg Ryan as Daizee Haze and Tom Hanks as Delirious?
> 
> "Hanks truly shines in his potrail of the man with a lizard face." - Roger Ebert


Meg Ryan is WAY too fat to play Daizee,and shes not fat at all.

Coked up Hohan please.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Lohan FTW! 

And the guy that plays Lui Kang in the Mortal Kombat movies should play Delirious. Just coz I mark for Lui Kang. I'm off to watch Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Burning Sword

MORTAL KOMBAT FOR THE FUCKING WIN~!!!!!


----------



## vivalabrave

Didn't really think that this was thread worthy but I found this on 411.



> ROH PPV numbers are said to be in the "high end of the projections," and it is expected that they will be signing a new PPV deal as well as announcing their next PPV date (July or August) shortly.


Take that for what it worth.


----------



## Sephiroth

Can anyone tell me if this is worth watching? Ratingz~?!

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...8-nigel-vs-kenta-vs-bj-whitmer-roh-title.html


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I never even knew that was up yet! I'll watch it later and post some STARZ~. If I can be fucked watching it at all... sunny weather in Scotland is too good to pass up.


----------



## vivalabrave

New E-mail from IVP:



> I have spent many hours making sure everything is completely caught up. I do apologize for not being on the top of my game these past few months. Ever since a competitor decided he didn’t want to update his site any more business has picked up substantially and I am still going thru some growing pains. With the summer coming up I am going to have help with getting everything done as my fiancée is a teacher and doesn’t work during the summer, so we should have no problems getting everything out in a quick fashion. Also, with the recent move, the IVP offices got a little bigger, and more space means more duplicators!
> 
> In order to make it up to you, and as a way of saying thanks, I am running a very special sale. From now until June 1st, you can purchase 15 DVD’s for $34.99 or 35 DVDs for $74.99. Also a new update has rolled out and we have a lot of new items in. Here is just but a small sample of what we have in our latest update
> 
> 50 Discs covering the Southwest territory, San Antonio specifically
> Best of AJPW 1990 DVD series, 26 discs of tremendous wrestling.
> Best of Kurt Angle, Von Erichs, Gary Albright, and many more.
> The latest NOAH, NJPW, AJPW, BJPW and much more
> 
> I regret to inform everyone that the custom cover art DVDs will be discontinued. Once I run out of the current stock of covers, the DVDs will not be available any longer. This has been a long debated issue in the IVP offices but a combination of a lack of room, the print shop I use raising its rates, and the calculation of postage has made me decide that we will no longer be carrying custom cover art DVDs. However, this does not mean that they will be unavailable. As I sell out of each DVD cover, I will host them on a website so everyone can just right click, save, and print them out themselves ABSOLUTELY FREE.
> 
> The website this will be hosted at will actually be the birthplace of a new hub for puroresu information, rumors, results, and much more. This website is being worked on and hopefully should be up and running in a few weeks.
> 
> Thank you for your time and I look forward to hearing from you all. If you are waiting on something, and you haven’t received it by next Friday, please e-mail me so I can make sure you are taken care of. I pride myself in making sure that each customer is taken care of, and do my very best to make sure that each E-mail you send it answered quickly, and each concern you have is dealt with. I am not always perfect, but I will fix any issues that arise.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris Schoen
> IVPvideos.com


----------



## Recall

i've just placed an order with IVP, couldn't find enough titles to make the deal worth it but gotta love the prices 


Just watched (12/10/06) Marufuji vs. Misawa for Marufuji's GHC title and it was insanely awesome. Marufuji displayed a far more heavyweight style while still using his junior flash to try and get ahead of the old man. Misawa gave him the biggest rub of his life without actually taking the fall, letting Marufuji kick out of so many of his signature moves and dominate like he did.

And the fact Morishima was in the crowd and stormed off after the finsih sort of helped build for Mori's title run from the get go. The match certainly sits in that ****1/4-****1/2 bracket.


----------



## Kapone89

Does anyone here know if the two UWA Hardcore Vs. Toryumon shows are worth getting?
I've been thinking about getting them.


----------



## Recall

Kapone89 said:


> Does anyone here know if the two UWA Hardcore Vs. Toryumon shows are worth getting?
> I've been thinking about getting them.


I have them both, yes they are worth having. Don't expect super quality wrestling, expect some fun and very indy tastic wrestling.

UWA always has been a fun promotion for me.


----------



## McQueen

Kapone89 said:


> Does anyone here know if the two UWA Hardcore Vs. Toryumon shows are worth getting?
> I've been thinking about getting them.


Yeah those were some pretty solid shows. The big dream tag match on night 2 was pretty great.

Just be prepared for some really annoying commentary.


----------



## Recall

McQueen said:


> Yeah those were some pretty solid shows. The big dream tag match on night 2 was pretty great.
> 
> Just be prepared for some really annoying commentary.


Mr Monotone Joey Styles rip-off is annoying aint he. I zone out and try not to listen to it, fucking hard but its worth the effort


----------



## McQueen

I really dislike Joey Styles commentary in the first place but yeah an even more nasily sounding version who has to put over everything like its the greatest match ever gets real annoying real fast.


----------



## vivalabrave

PWG THE HIGH COST OF DOING BUSINESS
Karl Anderson vs. Ronin --- **
TJ Perkins vs. Claudio Castagnoli --- ***
The Dynasty vs. The Young Bucks --- ***1/2
El Generico vs. Roderick Strong --- ***1/4
Rocky Romero vs. Scorpio Sky --- **1/2
Hero/Mystery Partner vs. Human Tornado/Mystery Partner --- ***3/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans (PWG World Title) --- ***


----------



## Blasko

KENTA vs. Whiter vs Nigel

**** 1/2*

Fun match, seeing heel Nigel in Japan and the KENTA/Nigel exchanges is worth the watch alone. Ignore Whitmer, since he does absolutely nothing worth worrying about (Except a few spots and breaking submissions and pins in 'awkward' ways.) After watching this, I hope a KENTA/Nigel match is done. That'd be sweet.


----------



## KingKicks

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> KENTA vs. Whiter vs Nigel
> 
> **** 1/2*
> 
> Fun match, seeing heel Nigel in Japan and the KENTA/Nigel exchanges is worth the watch alone. Ignore Whitmer, since he does absolutely nothing worth worrying about (Except a few spots and breaking submissions and pins in 'awkward' ways.) After watching this, I hope a KENTA/Nigel match is done. That'd be sweet.


Same rating and thoughts from me, i only really watched hoping for some great exchanges between Nigel and KENTA.

And KENTA vs. Nigel 1 on 1 would be great.


----------



## Platt

It was so noticeable in that match that BJ was basically there to break up a few falls and then get pinned because thats literally all he did. I'd agree with ***1/2 take BJ out next time and you could probably add a * easily with Nigel/Kenta 1 on 1.


----------



## Recall

wow ***1/2 thats a much higher rating than I was expecting must be genuinely a very good match then and worth seeing.


----------



## Blasko

I really loved Nigel's quotes in this match. 

"...DID YOU JUST *KICK* ME?!


----------



## Platt

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I really loved Nigel's quotes in this match.
> 
> "...DID YOU JUST *KICK* ME?!


"don't you ever ever KICK me again"


----------



## Blasko

Platt said:


> "don't you ever ever KICK me again"


 "Say hello to the railing, Mister KENTA!"


----------



## Platt

New FIP we can expect on sale tomorrow


----------



## Recall

How pissed must the FIP only wrestlers in the main event be that they will never make the cover of a DVD since ROH > FIP. Its devastating. Its enough to make a man cry himself to sleep.

Nice cover by the way  Just like the 100 that look the exact same.


----------



## -Mystery-

Buy 3, Get 1 on FIP DVDs tomorrow plz.


----------



## vivalabrave

New ROH Videowire (Kind of)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uajT0t9UqS4

The audio is from something else involving Larry Sweeney, but the video is Delirious and The Haze. 

ROH comes off looking so bush league with this. I know it's probably something on Youtube, but still.

EDIT: Gabe said on the ROH MB it'll be fixed on Friday. 

I also heard he sent this message to Youtube:

Hey, Fuck You for this!


----------



## Platt

Heres a link if you want to see it with the proper sound http://www.revver.com/video/906627/roh-video-wire-5222008/


----------



## Kapone89

What are you guys thoughts on the The Psycho Shooter: The Drake Younger Story DVD?
I have been thinking about getting it.


----------



## Platt

Kapone89 said:


> What are you guys thoughts on the The Psycho Shooter: The Drake Younger Story DVD?
> I have been thinking about getting it.


If your a deathmatch fan it's well worth getting, a good interview and theres alot of matches for your money.


----------



## .Skittles.

Platt said:


> Heres a link if you want to see it with the proper sound http://www.revver.com/video/906627/roh-video-wire-5222008/


Thanks =D Although whats up with them turning all real-life couples into ROH couples ! Its gonna start getting weird 

Sweeney gold as always, Jimmy/Aries thang is still good. Lets hope it keeps up.


----------



## Platt

.Skittles. said:


> Thanks =D Although whats up with them turning all real-life couples into ROH couples ! Its gonna start getting weird
> 
> Sweeney gold as always, Jimmy/Aries thang is still good. Lets hope it keeps up.


There's only Delirious/Daizee, Aries and Lacey split up a while ago apparently (although they did hang out together all of Mania weekend)


----------



## .Skittles.

^ oohh right, i was still under the impression that they were "a thing" heh.

In other news i sure hope SOHIII arrives today =(


----------



## McQueen

.Skittles. said:


> In other news i sure hope SOHIII arrives today =(


You won't be dissipointed in that show. Everyone seems to like it just a little....


----------



## Platt

MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND SALE- 25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 25% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: memorial into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 5/27 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. 

NEW DVD RELEASES

The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Full Impact Pro ’Third Anniversary Show’ Brooksville, FL 9/28/07 (DVD)

Features Roderick Strong & Jay Briscoe vs. BxB Hulk & Yamato; Erick Stevens vs. Jack Evans for the Floirda Heritage Title; Delirious vs. Erick Sweeney; Necro Butcher vs. Gran Akuma in a NO DQ Match; plus more.
1. Kenny King vs. Seth Delay
2. Jigsaw vs. Jason Blade
3. Sara Del Rey vs. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze (Triple Threat Match)
4. Irish Airborne vs. Hallowicked & Scott Commodity
5. Necro Butcher vs Gran Akuma (No DQ Match)
6. Delirious vs. Larry Sweeney
7. Erick Stevens vs. Jack Evans (Florida Heritage Title Match)
8. Roderick Strong & Jay Briscoe vs. BxB Hulk & Yamato
9. Black Market & The Heartbreak Express vs. The YRR (Anything Goes Match)

Pro Wrestling NOAH ’Global Tag League Tournament 2008’ 4/27/08 (DVD)

4/27 Budokan Hall
1. Global Tag League Tournament Match: Mitsuharu MISAWA & Yoshinari OGAWA vs. Bison SMITH & Akitoshi SAITO
2. Global Tag League Tournament Match: Jun AKIYAMA & Takeshi RIKIOH vs. Kensuke SASAKI & Katsuhiko NAKAJIMA
3. Global Tag League Tournament Match: Takeshi MORISHIMA & Muhammad YONE vs. Naomichi MARUFUJI & Takashi SUGIURA
4. Six Man Tag Match: Kenta KOBASHI, Tamon HONDA & KENTA vs. Yoshihiro TAKAYAMA, Takuma SANO & Go SHIOZAKI
5. Six Man Tag Match: Akira TAUE, Kotaro SUZUKI & Ricky MARVIN vs. D-LO BROWN, BUCHANAN & Bobby FISH
3/2 Budokan Hall
6. GHC Heavyweight Title Match: Mitsuharu MISAWA (Champion) vs. Takeshi MORISHIMA (Challenger)
7. Six Man Tag Match: Kenta KOBASHI, Tamon HONDA & KENTA vs. Yoshihiro TAKAYAMA, Takuma SANO & Atsushi AOKI

WWE Backlash 2008 (DVD)

1. U.S. Title Match: MVP vs. Matt Hardy
2. ECW Title Match: Kane vs. Chavo Guerrero
3. Big Show vs. Great Khali
4. Shawn Michaels vs. Batista (Special Guest Referee: Chris Jericho)
5. Beth Phoenix, Jillian Hall, Melina, Layla, Victoria, & Natalya vs. Michelle McCool, Mickie James, Kelly Kelly, Maria, Ashley, & Cherry
6. World Title Match: The Undertaker vs. Edge
7. WWE Title Fatal Four Way Elimination Match: Randy Orton vs. John Cena vs. Triple H vs. JBL

Pro Wrestling Riot ’’Uncontrollable’’ Port Richey, FL 1/19/08 (DVD-R)

Feeatures Erick Stevens vs, Ray Beez in an Anything Goes Match for the FIP World Heavyweight Title.
1. Scott Commodity vs. Lifeguard Daron
2. Austin Andretti vs. Lifeguard Wade
3. Lou The Fixer vs. Shayne Swift
4. Eddie Taurus vs. Damballah
5. Team Macktion vs. Scott Davis & Michael Patrick
6. Delta Iota Kappa vs. The Heartbreak Express
7. Kenny King vs. Jaison Moore
8. Bruce Santee & Sideshow vs. 911, Inc. (Unsanctioned Street Fight)
9. Erick Stevens vs. Ray Beez (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match - Anything Goes)


----------



## McQueen

Is "Riot" the promotion started by Strong & Stevens? Does anyone know?


----------



## Platt

No GEAR is the one started by them.


----------



## McQueen

Oh GEAR.


----------



## Platt

Yeah and they somehow manage to get there stuff released before FIP :no:


----------



## -Mystery-

Time to make a FIP order...


----------



## peep4life

Ordered Supercard of Honor 3 and Dragon Gate Challenge 2 today. Can't wait to watch these shows especially SOH3


----------



## -Mystery-

Attention FIP and PWG fans or fans looking to get introduced to these promotions.

http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=16453&category=593

http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=19454&category=593


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- good call on WxW Solid Gold 2007, great tournament. Need to watch the '08 edition this weekend.

I'm really becoming a fan of Murat Bosphorus and Bad Bones seemed cool too.


----------



## -Mystery-

I too became a huge fan of Murat after watching the show. He's a freaking beast.


----------



## McQueen

He reminds me so much of Tazz being the small squat guy who suplexes the shit out of people.

Although what really annoyed me about the shows (aside from the trashbag looking ring cover) were the fans were rather annoying with chants. Except the 'Bryce Remsberg Wooooahhh Wooooahhh Wooooooahhh!' chant was funny.


----------



## -Mystery-

Yeah, some of the chants were annoying but the crowd was freaking hot all night long. The '08 version has commentary with Quack and Bryce which should be great.


----------



## McQueen

Can't blame those Germans though, they see it on T.V. and just try to be like American crowds because thats all they know. They were good crowds though that is for sure.


----------



## -Mystery-

Any quick ratings or thoughts on some of the matches (mainly concerned with your thoughts on Hero's matches)?


----------



## McQueen

I just watched them to enjoy them and didn't rate (I have too much shit to watch to rate things aside from single matches) but yeah Hero's matches were excellent (shocking I know). I rather enjoyed Davey during that tourney as well.

But Murat/Go might have been my favorite match of the whole shows.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I was thinking of getting 3-4 dvds on this 25 percent off sale so need some of your help out to pick from these dvd's

Transform
Rising Above
Glory by Honor VI Night 1
Choas at the Cow Palace
Undeniable
Honor Nation
Caged Rage
A Fight at the Roxbury
FYF:Liverpool
Battle of the Icons
Glory by Honor V Night 2
Fight of the Century
Death before Dishonor IV
The 100th Show


----------



## McQueen

Death Before Dishonor IV & Glory By Honor V Night 2 are absolute must haves.

Honor Nation & FYF: Liverpool are both really good too. Actually haven't seen quite a few of those shows, like the more recent stuff.


----------



## Spartanlax

Thanks for that link, Mystery...picked up those five PWG DVDs for a total of 17 dollars (after shipping costs). Pretty sweet deal.


----------



## Sephiroth

KYSeahawks said:


> I was thinking of getting 3-4 dvds on this 25 percent off sale so need some of your help out to pick from these dvd's
> 
> Honor Nation
> FYF:Liverpool
> Glory by Honor V Night 2
> Death before Dishonor IV


Yeah, these bad boys.

Edit: EDDIE FUCKING KINGSTON IS BACK!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lgJJ-o6_mUA

love it


----------



## KYSeahawks

Well I just ordered Rising Above,Honor Nation,and Glory by Honor V Night 2 so how was my order


----------



## McQueen

Haven't seen Rising Above yet but I hear positive things, the other two shows are good.


----------



## Sephiroth

Wow, I didn't even realize you put Rising Above on their before. Anyways, sorry to spoil the fun, but you should have gotten Death Before Dishronor IV before (dishonor! heh, no seriously...) Honor Nation. The COD match is 10 times better than anything on Honor Nation. Plus when you add in a great Nigel/Roderick Pure Title match, a solid undercard, and one of the funnest ROH vs. CZW matches in Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt (mostly for the crowd and Danielson), you've got one of the best shows of 2006.


----------



## McQueen

Dammit I agree with Sephy.

I actually think Death Before Dishonor IV is the best show to recommend someone who isn't familiar with ROH.


----------



## -Mystery-

Personally I found Honor Nation to be a much, much better rounded show than DBD IV. Sure, DBD IV has Cage of Death and Nigel/Strong but I'll take a fantastic Aries/Danielson match, a great Morishima/Steen, and super fun Hero/Claudio, VS/NRC, and Necro/Jay matches over it.

Got DGC II and SOH III in the mail. Kind of hate watching things out of order but who cares.

EDIT: WHAT.THE.FUCK

I open my package and instead of DGC II and SOH III I get DGC II and Double Feature. Fucking eBay seller.


----------



## vivalabrave

Double Feature >>>> Supercard of Honor III anyway......OK maybe not.

That sucks Mystery.

Got my PWG order in today:

BOLA 2006

70/30
Album of the Year
All Star Weekend V Nights 1 and 2

DDT4 Nights 1 and 2
Roger Dorn Night

BOLA 2007

Originally I only wanted the 2 BOLAs, ASWV, and DDT4, but I just got the bundle pack of shows that came with it. I heard AOTY sucked hard but eh...

Also DAMN YOU MYSTERY!! I thought I was through with getting PWG dvds until you posted that 5 for $10 deal.


----------



## Maxx Hero

As soon as I get my paycheck what happens? Freaking IVP's site stops working.

Now I have to wait even longer for Misawa vs. Kawada. I hope I get that stuff before June 8, as I was gonna use that stuff to kill time before TEW 08 comes out.


----------



## -Mystery-

God almighty. The guy on eBay listed SOH III by accident and that the auction was indeed for Double Feature. I would ship it back but it's too much of a hassle. Plus I didn't pay that much for the DVD anyways so I'll end up keeping it. 

Might make an order from ROH and pick up SOH III, FIP COP II, and FIP TAS.


----------



## Platt

Hope you left him negative feedback


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> Hope you left him negative feedback


I was actually going to wait because he's got the 2008 16 Carat Gold Tournament up for auction so I'm gonna try and win that then leave him negative feedback.


----------



## Platt

-Mystery- said:


> I was actually going to wait because he's got the 2008 16 Carat Gold Tournament up for auction so I'm gonna try and win that then leave him negative feedback.


lol sounds like a good plan.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Mystery- said:


> God almighty. The guy on eBay listed SOH III by accident and that the auction was indeed for Double Feature. I would ship it back but it's too much of a hassle. Plus I didn't pay that much for the DVD anyways so I'll end up keeping it.
> 
> Might make an order from ROH and pick up SOH III, FIP COP II, and FIP TAS.


Go to his house, murder him, take his DVD's, then teabag his dead body.....too much?


----------



## T-C

Teabagging is too far man.


----------



## vivalabrave

I don't know...SOH III is supposed to be a really good show.

All I can say is I've teabagged many for far less. Although I'm a rebel who plays by his own rulez.


----------



## KaijuFan

Sue him for false advertisement


----------



## McQueen

Send him some CHIKARA DVD's, thats the ultimate insult.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Send him some CHIKARA DVD's, thats the ultimate insult.


He's currently selling some Chikara DVDs. So maybe he doesn't mind the promotion that much. The guy has the chance to redeem himself by selling me the 16 Carat Gold Tournament cheap. However, if he doesn't, lets just say shit will indeed hit the fan...


----------



## Platt

-Mystery- said:


> He's currently selling some Chikara DVDs. So maybe he doesn't mind the promotion that much. The guy has the chance to redeem himself by selling me the 16 Carat Gold Tournament cheap. However, if he doesn't, lets just say shit will indeed hit the fan...


Have you made sure he's selling the right thing this time and not 3 XPW dvds :side:


----------



## McQueen

Oh god that would be horrible :lmao


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> Have you made sure he's selling the right thing this time and not 3 XPW dvds :side:


If I win, I plan on messaging him and making sure. 

Never trust a Canadian...


----------



## Blasko

Platt said:


> Have you made sure he's selling the right thing this time and not 3 XPW dvds :side:


 :lmao


----------



## Sephiroth

-Mystery- said:


> Personally I found Honor Nation to be a much, much better rounded show than DBD IV. Sure, DBD IV has Cage of Death and Nigel/Strong but I'll take a fantastic Aries/Danielson match, a great Morishima/Steen, and super fun Hero/Claudio, VS/NRC, and Necro/Jay matches over it.


Aries/Danielson was great, but not fantastic. Steen/Morishima was good, very lackluster and a poor man's Shingo/Morishima. You'd think Steen would be able to put on a better match against Morishima than Albright, but wow...no. Hero/Claudio was shit. Yeah, I said it. Hero vs. Claudio in ROH is full of fucking fail.

DBD IV > Honor Nation


----------



## -Mystery-

My eBay experience could've been worse. I could've admitted that I went both ways (see video below).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6Lvepa-IkM


----------



## Spartanlax

DBD IV holds quite possibly ROH's greatest match ever, sooo...yea, I'd say it's better than Honor Nation.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Mystery- said:


> My eBay experience could've been worse. I could've admitted that I went both ways (see video below).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6Lvepa-IkM


...Why are they wrestling in a wasteland/dump? Where are the fans? Why didn't Hero mean it that way


----------



## -Mystery-

It's CZW, what do you expect?

This one's for McQueen...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgIjiPQnE38&feature=related


----------



## -GP-

-Mystery- said:


> My eBay experience could've been worse. I could've admitted that I went both ways (see video below).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6Lvepa-IkM


I actually have that entire match somewhere...

i love how he tries to explain it while searching for something to smack the other guy's head with


----------



## McQueen

I have to say that Brodie guy has an impressive Big Boot.

I really hate to say this but I just found something from CHIKARA that actually made me laugh. Thankfully it was from Cluadio and not any of those other no talented mutants on the roster.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoS6xd2ElS4&feature=related


----------



## Spartanlax

CHIKARA does have some good stuff every now and then McQueen, I must say. There are a few matches/shows you'd love...most of them are annoying/bad though.


----------



## -Mystery-

Best booking move made by Mike all year...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5Zfvc5u5l0


----------



## Obfuscation

-Mystery- said:


> Best booking move made by Mike all year...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5Zfvc5u5l0


*****.


----------



## ROH

SCOH3 review up.


----------



## macs182

Read most of the review so far ROH, great stuff...
CHIKARA = Fun, and that's pretty much it. My favorite bits include the This...is...Awe.. Some match and the Darkness Crabtree vs. CP Munk match
BTW, does anyone know when is TOD7 coming up? I wanna see more of this shit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_ee9duHU6I


----------



## Platt

SMV is closed till the 29th so probably on the 30th.


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> God almighty. The guy on eBay listed SOH III by accident and that the auction was indeed for Double Feature. I would ship it back but it's too much of a hassle. Plus I didn't pay that much for the DVD anyways so I'll end up keeping it.
> 
> Might make an order from ROH and pick up SOH III, FIP COP II, and FIP TAS.


At least you didn't get Black Friday Fallout.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Mystery- said:


> It's CZW, what do you expect?
> 
> This one's for McQueen...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgIjiPQnE38&feature=related


VICTORY! Shane Storm dies once again! Why does the man still wrestle?!


----------



## peep4life

GenerationNeXt said:


> VICTORY! Shane Storm dies once again! Why does the man still wrestle?!


Anytime that idiot Storm gets his head kicked it an angel gets its wings. I fucking hate that guy, mostly because of his stupid mask.


----------



## Burning Sword

peep4life said:


> Anytime that idiot Storm gets his head kicked it an angel gets its wings. I fucking hate that guy, mostly because of his stupid mask.


Agreed


----------



## Spartanlax

I'm looking everywhere for my Two Eyebrows Are Better Than One case...I wanna watch Kingston/Storm BADLY now.


----------



## Obfuscation

I miss the good old days back in 05-06 when people actually liked Shane Storm. Good times.


----------



## Blasko

The following story was posted on the Puroresu.com board, I don't know if it's true:
"During an interview on the Puroresu Power Hour Ian Rotten was asked if he had any stories about Big Japan. He was hesitant to tell the story, but eventually decided it would be OK to share with the public at large. While working for a tour for Big Japan Nakamaki found Ian to be..."irresistible" according to Ian. Nakamaki made several advances toward Ian which were not appreciated. At one point he presented Ian with a bottle of sake, with the intent being of sharing it with Ian to get him drunk and take advantage of him, however Ian again shot him down in a rather unfriendly manner. One night while on tour Nakamaki got really drunk and came banging on Ian's hotel door, making such lewd statements as "Rotten-san, Rotten-san, I sucky dicky better than any woman can." Needless to say, that inspired massive ribbing from the boys which persists to this day. But it does not end there. Luckily for Ian's sake, he was stealthily able to change rooms, and when Romeo would again come to declare his undying love for Julian someone else was in that hotel room. Sure sucked to be that guy. But as the tour was coming to an end someone from the BJ office (I don't remember who) came to Ian and told him that night's match had to be extra bloody since yakuza (who were presumably funding the show) were in attendance. Ian was unsure how a double hell barb wire broken glass whateveritwas match could not be bloody. The man has a point. It was a tag match in which Ian was working against Nakamaki, and Ian was thankful that Nakamaki didn't do anything unprofessional during the match. Being cut up, battered, bruised and bleeding heavily Ian naturally went to go take a shower. However, his peaceful post-garbage shower was interrupted when the shower curtain was thrown open and Ian gazed upon naked Nakamaki pleasuring himself to the sight of a bloody Ian Rotten covered in soap and shampoo trying to bathe himself. Needless to say, Ian was not to pleased, had a fit, and made lots of complaints to the BJ office about it. By some strange coincidence Ian has not been booked by Big Japan since."

...

Well, I no longer need to eat for weeks...


----------



## Platt

:lmao


----------



## Blasko

You're a sick man, Platt. :side:


----------



## -GP-

:lmao :lmao



-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Nakamaki found Ian to be..."irresistible" according to Ian


Ian? ...Really?
Whatever rocks your boat i guess...



-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> naked Nakamaki pleasuring himself to the sight of a bloody Ian Rotten covered in soap and shampoo trying to bathe himself.


That is disturbing on oh, so many levels


----------



## Sephiroth

Oh wow. Talk about double standards. 

When a woman files sexual harrassment against BJPW and a wrestler/management, the shit hits the fan...but when Ian Rotten does it...he just loses a paycheck.

And people wonder why Ian fakes retirements left and right


----------



## T-C

Ian does have a charming charisma to him.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I will never be able to watch an Ian match again. Ever.


----------



## McQueen

See now this is something I wouldn't mind a 30 minute promo from Ian. It would be kinda amusing.


----------



## watts63

Well that just fucked up my day...


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> Well that just fucked up my day...


Thank god I'm half asleep so maybe i'll forget later on...


----------



## T-C

I'm going to put it in my sig so everytime you read one of my posts it reminds you.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

T-C said:


> I'm going to put it in my sig so everytime you read one of my posts it reminds you.


Thanks T-C


----------



## vivalabrave

ALL STAR WEEKEND VI NIGHT 1
Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki (PWG Title) --- ****1/2
El Generico vs. Karl Anderson --- ***1/4
Ronin vs. Scorpio Sky --- ***1/4
The Dynasty vs. Jacobs/Black --- ***3/4
Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong (Match 1 of 3 for PWG Title #1 Contendership) --- ***1/4
Muscle Outlawz vs. The Young Bucks --- ***1/4
Alex Koslov vs. TJ Perkins --- **1/4
CIMA vs. Susumu Yokosuka --- ***1/2
Hero/LeRae/Necro Butcher vs. Human Tornado/Castagnoli/Kingston --- ****


----------



## Obfuscation

I don't remember CIMA/Yokosuka being better than Young Bucks/Muscle Outlaws, but other than that solid enough ratings.


----------



## vivalabrave

Wasn't much better. I originally had the tag match at ***1/2 but dropped it a tad towards the end. Still one of the better PWG shows I've ever seen.


----------



## -Mystery-

Re-watched Strong/Danielson from Vendetta for the first time in god knows when and the match still holds up as one of the best matches in ROH history. It's absolutely phenomenal and I still stick with my original rating of *****.


----------



## TheCobra333

Here's my ratings for the latest PWG 4 pack:

*The High Cost of Doing Business*
Karl Anderson vs. Ronin---*1/2
Claudio Castagnoli vs. TJ Perkins---**3/4
Dynasty vs. Young Bucks---***1/4
El Generico vs. Roderick Strong---***1/2
Rocky Romero vs. Scorpio Sky---**
Chris Hero vs. Human Tornado and Eddie Kingston---**1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans---***

Overall: 7/10



*All Star Weekend VI - Night 1*
Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki---****
Karl Anderson vs. El Generico---**
Ronin vs. Scorpio Sky---*1/2
Age of the Fall vs. Dynasty---***
Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans---**1/2
Muscle Outlaws vs. Young Bucks---***
Alex Koslov vs. TJ Perkins---*3/4
CIMA vs. Susumu Yokosuka---**3/4
Claudio Castagnoli, Eddie Kingston, and Human Tornado vs. Candice LeRae, Chris Hero, and Necro Butcher---***

Overall: 8.5/10



*All Star Weekend VI - Night 2*
Karl Anderson vs. Alex Koslov---**
Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston---***
Age of the Fall vs. Young Bucks---***1/4
Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong---***
Human Tornado vs. Candice LeRae---N/R, very entertaining
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Necro Butcher---**
El Generico vs. Susumu Yokosuka---**1/2
Muscle Outlaws vs. Dynasty---**1/4
TARO vs. Super Dragon---*3/4
CIMA vs. Bryan Danielson---***3/4

Overall: 8/10



*Pearl Habra*
Hook Bomberry and TJ Perkins vs. Young Bucks---**
Rocky Romero vs. Roderick Strong---***
Los Luchas vs. Ronin and Scorpio Sky---**1/4
Chris Hero vs. Human Tornado---***1/4
Dynasty vs. Young Bucks---**1/2
Low Ki vs. El Generico---***1/2

Overall: 7/10



4 enjoyable shows (especially All Star Weekend)


----------



## watts63

Bryan Danielson/Roderick Strong Series:

ROH This Means War ****1/4 (Still Love The Ending)
ROH Vendetta ****3/4
ROH Supercard of Honor I ****1/4-****1/2
ROH Anarchy in The UK ****
PWG Schadenfreude ***3/4

Too bad they never had a gimmick match.

Sadly, I have not seen their matches in FIP.


----------



## McQueen

The fact their matches have been so awesome without resorting to a "gimmick" match is a testimony to how skilled those two are.


----------



## watts63

Yeah those two are just amazing together, I still need to see their FIP matches tho.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I might get the show where Strong wins the FIP title. Been wanting to see that match.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Yeah I might get the show where Strong wins the FIP title. Been wanting to see that match.


****

Pretty damn good show all around as well.


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> ****
> 
> Pretty damn good show all around as well.


When I saw Bino Gambino on the card, I just couldn't stop laughing for some reason.


----------



## vivalabrave

I really need to rewatch their Vendetta match. I saw it when I was first getting into ROH and gave it ****1/4.

Their SOH match however I adore and gave ****3/4. For about a month or so I actually had it at *****, but then lowered it because for some reason it didn't feel right to have it at that rating.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I've got their Supercard of Honor match at ****1/4-****1/2 (can't remember exactly as it's been quite a while), but I've still not seen their Vendetta match. I have very little ROH from pre-2006, but this is something I've been meaning to check out for a while.


----------



## vivalabrave

Gabe posted Sean Radican's 1st thoughts on the Take No Prisoners PPV this Friday:



> Sean Radican at www.PWTorch.com has already posted the first review after seeing an advance screening. Here are his thoughts on this Friday's PPV: "(9.0) This is a special show to me....This encounter (the main event World Title Match) will go down as a strong contender for MOTY (match of the year) when all is said and done, as I got goose bumps watching this match, which doesn't happen often for me when I'm watching wrestling....I highly recommend this show."


----------



## KingKicks

vivalabrave said:


> Gabe posted Sean Radican's 1st thoughts on the Take No Prisoners PPV this Friday:


I'm actually looking forward to Take No Prisoners more then any PPV since Man Up.

The world title match, Aries vs. Danielson, Strong vs. Steen, Briscoes vs. AOTF should all be great.


----------



## McQueen

What is the card for Take No Prisoners aside from the Tag Title match?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

What's the freakin' World Title match? Christ, I'm really out of the loop on ROH this year. I never even knew they had another PPV...


----------



## Recall

Take No Prisoners has:

Number 1 Contender 4 Corner: Delirious v Go Shiosaki v Tyler Black v Erick Stevens
Bryan Danielson v. Austin Aries
Main event: Nigel McGuinness v Winner of 4CS

the rest of the card escapes me right now.


----------



## McQueen

That's Nigel/Black if i'm not mistaken.

I saw something about Strong vs Steen too.


----------



## Recall

_Taken from rohwrestling.com_
ROH "Take No Prisoners" comes to you at the affordable price of $9.95-$14.95 (depending on your carrier). You won't get more value for your dollar anywhere else on PPV. You are guaranteed a great show with ROH. Here is the lineup for ROH "Take No Prisoners" from Philadelphia:

*ROH World Title Match
Nigel McGuinness defends vs. winner of Four Corner Survival*
-McGuinness has earned the disdain of the ROH fans and they would love nothing more than to see a new star born at Nigel's expense.

Four Corner Survival - Winner Gets World Title Shot In The Main Event
*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Delirious vs. Go Shiozaki vs. Tyler Black*
-Four athletically gifted individuals will put it all on the line for the chance of a lifetime.

The Rivalry Comes To PPV
*Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries*
-Simply put, this is pro wrestling at its most competitive level. You haven't seen a match like this on your TV in a long time.

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match
Davey Richards & Rocky Romero defend vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw*
-Fast-paced, high-flying action comes to PPV with this electric title bout from Orlando.

*The Larry Sweeney Show starring Larry Sweeney*
-Sweeney promises a big business deal as his hostile takeover continues.

*Philadelphia Street Fight
Jay & Mark Briscoe with Daizee Haze vs. The Necro Butcher & Joey Matthews with Lacey*
-You want violence, blood and insanity. Here it is!

*Special Challenge Match
Roderick Strong vs. Kevin Steen*-Ouch! These two hard-hitters "Take No Prisoners" when they collide.


Plus more with Adam Pearce, Brent Albright, BJ Whitmer, Erick Stevens and others including another big bonus match!!!

One other question remains. Why is Jimmy Jacobs on the advertising when he wasn't live at this PPV taping?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Yeah, that looks like a pretty sweet card. I'm not waiting 3 more months just to buy it though so download it is.


----------



## Recall

Andy3000 said:


> Yeah, that looks like a pretty sweet card. I'm not waiting 3 more months just to buy it though so download it is.


The DVDs are always realesed a month after the PPV has run its alloted slot.

Its a 3 month wait for it to get to PPV then another 1 month before DVD is released.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Really? Shit, Man Up seemed to be taking forever to be released, but maybe that's just because I wanted that one pretty badly. Ah well, I might wait for it to be released on DVD. Although I can see myself spending a shit load on comp tapes over the next month or so, in which case I might just end up downloading it.


----------



## vivalabrave

ALL STAR WEEKEND VI NIGHT 2
Karl Anderson vs. Alex Koslov --- **1/4
Eddie Kingston vs. Chris Hero --- ***
Black/Jacobs vs. The Young Bucks --- ***3/4
Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong (Match 2 of 3 for PWG Title #1 Contendership) --- ***1/4
Candice LeRae vs. Human Tornado --- ***1/2
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Necro Butcher --- ***1/4
El Generico vs. Susumu Yokosuka --- ***1/4
Muscle Outlawz vs. The Dynasty --- ***1/4
Super Dragon vs. Taro --- **1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. CIMA (PWG Title #1 Contendership) --- ****1/4

Best moment from night 1: Necro throwing rocks at Kingston & Tornado like a lunatic.
Best moment from night 2: Claudio doing the giant swing in the crowd to Necro and Necro's head knocking over chairs.


----------



## watts63

Best FIP Matches I Have Seen

*FIP Bring The Pain; 2/3 Falls*
Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk ****1/2

*FIP Heatstroke '05 Night Two*
CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong ****1/2

*FIP Unifnished Business '07; Dog Collar Match*
Erick Stevens vs. Steve Madison ****1/4-****1/2

*FIP Redefined*
Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4-****1/2

*FIP Payback*
CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana ****1/4


----------



## bstaple12

Just got finished watching NJPW's J Crown Tourney. It is a freakin awesome show. Ohtani and Ultimo Dragon steal the show with a ***** classic.


----------



## Burning Sword

NOAH 5/15/08: Bryan Danielson vs. Atsushi Aoki- ***1/2

Very good match as Aoki is starting to show more promise and Danielson was Danielson in here. Not MOTYC worthy, but entertaining nonetheless. When are they going to put the GHC Jr. Title on AmDrag? He deserves it more than anyone and I would enjoy a good long reign from him.


----------



## steverockamaniac

You shoot with the sandman dvd review...



> DVD REVIEW : YOU SHOOT WITH THE SANDMAN
> Reviewed by Steve “Rockamaniac” Wilson of MainEventRadio.com
> Best Shoot Interview Ever. As you should be well aware by now, You Shoot has taken the traditional shoot interview to new levels, and when I sat down to write this review, I felt like I was becoming a broken record, as my 2 previous You Shoot DVD reviews were very complimentary. The Honky Tonk Man set the bar high with his over the top comments, Missy Hyatt somehow topped him with her unique blend of craziness, and now The Sandman has blown them all out of the water so forgive me as I mark out a bit for the 2 hours and 20 minutes of Hak Insanity.
> The Sandman tells us right off the bat that he will try to be the next Rush Limbaugh, and takes time during the shoot to talk 9/11 conspiracy theories, the status of economy in the US right now and how to not pay your IRS bills, and I know your probably saying what the hell? Isn’t this The Sandman from ECW and WWE? The guy who gets drunk and smacks people upside the head with a cane? , Why would he be touching on such topics? Well believe it or not some people in this world wanted to hear him speak on that, and they were geniuses because his drunken rants not only make odd sense but top off what is another unique installment of this DVD series. Beyond that As you can also expect Hak does touch on all the subjects your used to as well. From the original ECW, to his time in the WWE, and all the sex drugs and rock n roll in between.
> Sandman is in fine form to say the least as the beer cans pile up through the piece and he surprisingly opens up and becomes rather candid at times, nearly bringing himself to tears as he recounts the time his 7 year old son saw the incident where Hak got naked during an ECW show in Pensacola, Florida, calling it the lowest point of his career, not the incident itself, but living with it years later when his son got to see it on DVD. This is just one of many skeletons in The Sandman’s closet that he eludes to during this DVD, and although its hilarious and entertaining, it also provides another look in at the life of the sandman, and gives you at least a peak at why he has soured on the business a bit over the last year or so.
> As always the supporting stars of You Shoot DVD’s are the fans who take the time to email and videotape questions for the shoot, and once again we don’t get let down, Whether it be a old man named madness cutting a promo on the sandman, or a topless drunk guy asking Sandman which of his valets he has had sexual encounters with, and which orifi he penetrated. You get it all, plus the game feature of the you shoot series, which was introduced in the last volume with Missy Hyatt as Sandman plays “The Ho-Bag”, where he is to rate chicks in the business from 1 to 10, 1 being in the ho bag, but somewho that turned into ripping into Ariel, and rating girls with “ tottaly cool“ , “thumbs up” and “who’s that “, again he’s rather buzzed filming this. Sandman also plays “Whats in the bag” – A “substance” related game, and not surprisingly a lot of his stuff is in the bag.
> Leading up to the release of the DVD, the guys at Kayfabe Commentaries warned fans that for the first time in the you shoot series they were forced to edit some content out for the sake of time and although that may upset some who got left out, I think the run time and editing worked out perfectly, and as this series continues to grow in popularity, it’s only gonna get harder for the editing team to deal with what to use and not to use, luckily for the fans of these DVD’s, the editing team really knows what their doing and continue to put out great products.
> To put a final word on this, Sandman is brutally honest throughout this DVD, he holds no punches, revealing his hatred for Jeff Jarrett, touching on Tod Gordon’s fetishes that exist to this day, and all the hilarious drug stories along the way, making this an absolute must watch!
> 
> You Shoot with The Sandman is now available on DVD from Kayfabe Commentaries. For more information or to order your own copy head on over to Kayfabecommentaries.com and to read my previous DVD reviews check out maineventradio.com/reviews.htm


----------



## McQueen

bstaple12 said:


> Just got finished watching NJPW's J Crown Tourney. It is a freakin awesome show. Ohtani and Ultimo Dragon steal the show with a ***** classic.


That is one of my all times favorite matches ever.

'96 MOTY IMHO, and '96 was a pretty damn good year.


----------



## KingKicks

Finally got a chance to finish off a few ROH DVDs i recently bought.

*ROH Better Than Our Best*

*Six Man Mayhem*
Ace Steel vs. Jack Evans vs. Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jake Christ vs. Dave Christ *****

Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious ***1/2*

Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley and Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi and Ryo Saito ******

*Four Corner Survival*
AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Yang vs. Christopher Daniels ******

*ROH Tag Team Title Match*
Austin Aries and Roderick Strong vs. CIMA and Naruki Doi *****1/4*
*I'd forgotten how awesome this match is*
*
ROH World Title Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ******

*Chicago Street Fight*
Homicide vs. Colt Cabana ******

*2nd Best ROH show ever*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ROH Weekend of Champions Night 2*

Conrad Kennedy III and Colt Cabana vs. Irish Airbourne ***1/2*

Chris Sabin vs. Delirious ****1/4*
*
Six Man Mayhem*
Jimmy Yang vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Trik Davis vs. Spud vs. Flash Flanagan vs. Jay Fury ***1/2*
*Trik Davis + Spud = :frustrate*

Samoa Joe vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***3/4*

BJ Whitmer vs. Super Dragon ****1/2*
*Forgot how over BJ was in 2006*

Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal* ***1/2*
*
Title vs. Title*
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuiness *****3/4*

*ROH Tag Team Title Match*
Austin Aries and Roderick Strong vs. Alex Shelley and Jimmy Rave ****3/4*​


----------



## -GP-

Finally got SOH III, DG Challene II and 6 Year Anniversary in the mail.

It's gonna be a good weekend...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

That was my exact last order, Punk. Got done watching 6th Ann. last night actually:

*ROH 6th Anniversary Show*


*ROH World Title Match:* Nigel McGuinness v Bryan Danielson ****1/2 (Nigel heels it up to ungodly levels of awesome) 
*FIP World Title Triple Threat, No DQ Match:* Roderick Stron v Erick Stevens v Necro Butcher ****
*ROH World Tag Team Title Match:* Davey Richards & Rocky Romero v Jigsaw & Ruckus *** (Spot fest for sure, but really fun)
*SHIMMER Title Match:* Sara Del Rey v Daizee Haze **1/2
Austin Aries v Go Shiozaki ****1/2
Joey matthews v Kevin Steen **1/4
Brent Albright v El Generico ***1/4
Delirious v Human Tornado/Delirious & Human Tornado v Age of the Fall *** (I'm counting this as one match overall)

Looking forward to the 'Mania weekend now. Just need to stop watching 80s WWF so I can have time....


Btw, Benjo, why did the English fans start hating Spud?


----------



## KingKicks

Andy3000 said:


> That was my exact last order, Punk. Got done watching 6th Ann. last night actually:
> 
> *ROH 6th Anniversary Show*
> 
> 
> *ROH World Title Match:* Nigel McGuinness v Bryan Danielson ****1/2 (Nigel heels it up to ungodly levels of awesome)
> *FIP World Title Triple Threat, No DQ Match:* Roderick Stron v Erick Stevens v Necro Butcher ****
> *ROH World Tag Team Title Match:* Davey Richards & Rocky Romero v Jigsaw & Ruckus *** (Spot fest for sure, but really fun)
> *SHIMMER Title Match:* Sara Del Rey v Daizee Haze **1/2
> Austin Aries v Go Shiozaki ****1/2
> Joey matthews v Kevin Steen **1/4
> Brent Albright v El Generico ***1/4
> Delirious v Human Tornado/Delirious & Human Tornado v Age of the Fall *** (I'm counting this as one match overall)
> 
> Looking forward to the 'Mania weekend now. Just need to stop watching 80s WWF so I can have time....
> 
> 
> Btw, Benjo, why did the English fans start hating Spud?


Well i hate him because he does such an annoying scream after every single move that he hits.

I can't believe he got a "SPUD" chant at the end of the six man mayhem.


----------



## vivalabrave

Sometimes, you just feel like a Spud chant....uh oh...I think I feel one coming on now!

Spud... (To be continued by next poster)...


----------



## watts63

*ROH It All Begins*

*Fight*
Samoa Joe vs. Mick Foley N/A (Great Segment, Fun Brawl)

*ROH World Championship*
Austin Aries (c) vs. Colt Cabana ***1/4

*Best of Five Series Match #1; Tap Out Match*
Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson ***-***1/4 (Does Anybody Know What Happened in The Crowd on That Night Because The Camera Ended Blacking Out)

Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness ***1/4-***1/2

*ROH Tag Team Championship; Ultimate Endurance Match*
Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes (c) vs. CM Punk & Steve Corino vs. Carnage Crew *3/4 (Wow That Was Bad & Carnage Crew Weren't in The Match That Long)

*Handicap Match*
Roderick Strong vs. Shane Hagadorn, Alex Law, Ricky Landell & Evan Starsmore *1/4

*Crowd: YOU TAPPED OUT! YOU TAPPED OUT! YOU TAPPED OUT!
Roderick Strong: And I Got Paid For It, So Shut Up.*

**Corino Talking*
Fan: SHUT UP!
Corino: No, You Shut Up, I'm The Babyface, He's (Strong) The Heel, GET IT RIGHT~!*

Azrieal vs. Deranged **1/4 (Lacey Getting Spanked...Dunn & Marcos You Lucky Bastards)

Alex Shelley vs. Spanky ***1/4-***1/2

*CM Punk: Like Just Jimmy Bower Says, We Are Very *Yells in Corino's Ear* DANGEROUS~!
Steve Corino: Jesus Christ, That's The Good Ear You Dick!*​


----------



## McQueen

vivalabrave said:


> Sometimes, you just feel like a Spud chant....uh oh...I think I feel one coming on now!
> 
> Spud... (To be continued by next poster)...


Epic Fail



watts63 said:


> *Handicap Match*
> Roderick Strong vs. Shane Hagadorn, Alex Law, Ricky Landell & Evan Starsmore *1/4​


That 4 man team is yet another Epic Fail.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Shane Hagadorn is amazing. It's the rest of that team that held him down.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

vivalabrave said:


> Sometimes, you just feel like a Spud chant....uh oh...I think I feel one coming on now!
> 
> Spud... (To be continued by next poster)...


SPUD FTW!

KeepItFresh does have a point, if Hagadorn wasn't paired with jobbers he wouldn't have been pulled down.


----------



## .Skittles.

FYI Spud is still over in places, he got BIG pops at the last IPW:UK show. 
Maybe they know sam slam is going to murder him in a couple weeks and feel like getting behind him.


----------



## Blasko

Doesn't Alex Shane get pops in the UK?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Doesn't Alex Shane get pops in the UK?


When I think Alex Shane, I think of that time when Punk and Corino went to that ****** bar...I love the Joe & Punk straight shootin' dvd.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Doesn't Alex Shane get pops in the UK?


The only standing ovations he gets are at ****** bars


----------



## -Mystery-

Sephiroth said:


> The only standing ovations he gets are at ****** bars


"....She was EIGHT FEET TALL"


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Mystery- said:


> "....She was EIGHT FEET TALL"


"I'LL PUNCH YOU RIGHT IN YOUR ADAM'S APPLE!"


----------



## Sephiroth

ROH has officially run out of new show names and has resorted to copying NOAH

*Southern Navigation- Manassas, VA 5/9/08*


----------



## peep4life

KeepItFresh said:


> Shane Hagadorn is amazing. It's the rest of that team that held him down.


Is this praise for Hagadorn? If so, I have lost all faith in this section.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH 6th Anniversary Show*
1. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious & Human Tornado - **1/2
2. El Generico vs. Brent Albright - **3/4
3. Kevin Steen vs. Joey Matthews - **1/2
4. Austin Aries vs. Go Shiozaki - ****1/4
5. Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze (SHIMMER Title Match) - **
6. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards vs. Jigsaw & Ruckus (World Tag Team Title Match) - ***
7. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Necro Butcher (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match) - ****
8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title Match) - ****1/2 - ****3/4


----------



## watts63

Sephiroth said:


> ROH has officially run out of new show names and has resorted to copying NOAH
> 
> *Southern Navigation- Manassas, VA 5/9/08*


Gabe needs to call CHIKARA and/or PWG for new show names badly.


----------



## Sephiroth

Bob Saget was just on a rerun of Conan...what a dick. He didn't mention Chikara


----------



## McQueen

peep4life said:


> Is this praise for Hagadorn? If so, I have lost all faith in this section.


In all fairness Hagadouche is a great stooge, I 'love' to hate him.



Sephiroth said:


> Bob Saget was just on a rerun of Conan...what a dick. He didn't mention Chikara


I'd be embarrassed too.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen, you better be going to Chicago on 6/28 :hb


----------



## McQueen

Probably not, assuming that I believe I will be a little short on cash given my trip to England (if I can go that is).


----------



## -Mystery-

watts63 said:


> Gabe needs to call CHIKARA and/or PWG for new show names badly.


Sorry but I'll pass on the cheesy movie reference titles that are PWG show names and the Chikara show names which 90% of the time have no correlation to the show itself.


----------



## Recall

I love how ROH takes something simple like Cowpalace Chaos and turns it into Choas at the Cowpalace. They like to make to sound as grand as possible.

But at least it has its own identity, why should it try to imitate PWG or Chikara, why should it step on their toes??


----------



## Platt

SPECIAL $5 DVD INVENTORY REDUCTION SALE!!!

Don't miss the special sale on select FIP titles from 2004 & 2005, select Ring of Honor Best Of's and Straight Shootin' titles:

-FIP Fallout Night 1 11/12/04 (Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer FIP Title Match)
-FIP Fallout Night 2 11/13/04 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Falls Count Anywhere Match)
-FIP Florida Rumble 12/17/04 (Homicide vs. Spanky FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. James Gibson)
-FIP New Years Classic 1/7/05 (Homicide vs. James Gibson FIP Title Match, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
-FIP Unfinished Business 1/8/05 (Homicide & Gibson vs. CM Punk & Azrieal, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
-FIP New Dawn Rising 2/11/05 (Austin Aries & Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson & Rocky Romero)
-FIP Dangerous Intentions 2/12/05 (Homicide vs. Rocky Romero FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson)
-FIP With Malice 3/25/05 (CM Punk vs. James Gibson, Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Bring The Pain 3/26/05 (CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson two out of three falls match)
-FIP The Usual Suspects 4/22/05 (FIP crowns its first tag team champions)
-FIP Violence Is The Answer 4/23/05 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Anything Goes Match, Spanky vs. Strong)
-FIP In Full Force 5/27/05 (Homicide vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match)
-FIP Unstoppable 5/28/05 (CM Punk & Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinuaro)
-FIP Sold Out 6/24/05 (Huge eight man tag team main event)
-FIP Payback 6/25/05 (CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana)
-FIP Heatstroke Night 1 8/5/05 (CM Punk vs. Ace Steel, Samoa Joe vs. Spanky)
-FIP Heatstroke Night 2 8/6/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Big Year One Bash Night 1 9/2/05 (James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness FIP Title Match)
-FIP Big Year One Bash Night 2 9/3/05 (Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave FIP Title Match)
-FIP X-Factor 10/7/05 (Homicide vs. Austin Aries FIP Title Match)
-FIP Fallout 2005 10/8/05 (Roderick Strong vs. Milano Collection AT)
-FIP Strength In Numbers 11/11/05 (Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave vs. Roderick Strong & Tony Mamaluke)
-FIP Strong vs. Evans 1/7/06 (Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong)

-Best of Homicide- MVP 2003
-Best of The Briscoe Brothers- Tag Team Excellence
-Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite
-Best AJ Styles- Evolution of a Phenom
-Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
-Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
-Best of Generation Next- Our Time Is Now
-Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
-Bloodlust Vol. 1- ROH’s Bloodiest Matches
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
-Best of Spanky- Danger! Danger!
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Do or Die II & III- 3/13/04 & 7/17/04
-Do or Die IV- Elizabeth, NJ 2/19/05

-Straight Shootin' with 2 Cold Scorpio
-Straight Shootin' with Kamala
-Straight Shootin' with Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
-Straight Shootin' with The Fantastics
-Straight Shootin' with Skandar Akbar
-Straight Shootin' with One Man Gang
-Straight Shootin' with Butch Reed
-Straight Shootin' with Steve Corino
-Straight Shootin' with The Midnight Express
-Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard
-Straight Shootin' with Mr. Fuji
-Straight Shootin' with Ken Patera
-Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
-Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
-Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero
-Straight Shootin' with Paul Ellering
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Mitchell
-Straight Shootin' with Shane Douglas & Terry Funk
-Straight Shootin' with Francine
-Straight Shootin' with Jushin Liger
-Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle
-Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
-Secrets of the Ring with Dusty Rhodes

Sale ends Thursday, June 5th at 10am EST. Sale prices are valid WHILE SUPPLIES LAST. You can find all of the $5 sale DVD's in the "Weekly Specials" section at www.rohwrestling.com.


----------



## watts63

FUCK YEAH! I always wanted to see Homicide & Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson & Rocky Romero, also more The New Dawn & DP Associates.


----------



## Recall

Everyone get the best of Homicide DVD, its awesome. So many top, top matches and worth far more than £3.


----------



## vivalabrave

I would also recommend Best of AJ volume 2 (although the matches I don't have on volume 1 look good).


----------



## -Mystery-

watts63 said:


> FUCK YEAH! I always wanted to see Homicide & Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson & Rocky Romero, also more The New Dawn & DP Associates.


Spend the extra $5 and pick that show up along with two more over at Highspots...


----------



## watts63

-Mystery- said:


> Spend the extra $5 and pick that show up along with two more over at Highspots...


Yeah I seen the 3 for $9.99. I'm planning on making an order tomorrow.

EDIT: Just checked High Spots & you can pre-order the PWG Sells Out DVD (Best of).


----------



## Sephiroth

If a mod doesn't make the Take No Prisoners thread by 10 p.m. cst, I'm making it :no:



Dave Meltzer said:


> It's a weekend of head-to-heads, with Friday night having Smackdown vs. ROH head-to-head (I've seen the ROH show--real good and last two matches with Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson and Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black are excellent. McGuinness vs. Black blew away anything on TNA or WWE PPV since at least the Angle-Joe match, if not longer than that)


----------



## -Mystery-

ROH airs after Smackdown ends. Silly Meltzer.


----------



## Spartanlax

Just ordered FIP Cage Of Pain II (card interests me a lot), Best Of Generation Next & Best Of AJ Styles Vol. 2 ($5 each), along with Straight Shootin w/ Too Cold Scorpio and Percy Pringle/Jim Cornette (also $5 each). I'm excited.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I have to get the Danielson vs. CM Punk 2/3 falls. I have Dangerous intentions, which would be my favorite Punk match, spare the bad finish. Punk at his best for sure.


----------



## Platt

> TAKE 15% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> You can now save 15% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.
> 
> To redeem your 15% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: savings into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 6/5 at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> $10 LIVE EVENT TICKET SALE
> 
> You can now purchase general admission tickets for the following Ring of Honor live events for only $10 each. The following events are included in the sale:
> 
> 6/6- Hartford, CT (World Tag Team Title Tournament)
> 6/7- Philadelphia, PA (Respect is Earned II PPV Taping)
> 6/27- Dayton, OH
> 6/28- Chicago Ridge, IL
> 
> Offer ends on 6/5 at 10am EST. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> NEW DVD RELEASES
> 
> The following DVD's are now in stock and available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Bedlam In Beantown- Boston, MA 4/11/08 (DVD)
> 
> Features Necro Butcher vs. Kevin Steen in a Boston Massacre Match; Nigel McGuinness defends the World Title against the winner of a Four Corner Survival; Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jack Evans & Ruckus; plus more.
> 1. El Generico vs. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Rocky Romero (Four Corner Survival- Winner Receives World Title Match)
> 2. Jason Blade vs. Mike Bennett
> 3. Jigsaw vs. Eddie Edwards
> 4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jack Evans & Ruckus
> 5. Delirious, Claudio Castagnoli & Pelle Primeau vs. Larry Sweeney, Brent Albright, & Chris Hero (Six Man Elimination Match)
> 6. Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi
> 7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Four Corner Survival Winner (ROH World Title Match)
> 8. Necro Butcher vs. Kevin Steen (Boston Massacre Match)
> 
> TNA Lockdown 2008 DVD
> 
> A night where every match takes place inside the Six Sides of Steel headlined by Kurt Angle vs. Samoa Joe with Angle's TNA Titles against Joe's career.
> 1. X Division Title Xscape Match: Jay Lethal vs. Shark Boy vs. Curry Man vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Consequences Creed vs. Johnny Devine
> 2. Queen Of The Cage Match: Velvet Sky vs. Angelina Love vs. Traci Brooks vs. Rhaka Khan vs. Roxxi Laveaux vs. Christy Hemme vs. Jacqueline Moore vs. Salinas
> 3. Kip James vs. BJ James
> 4. Cuffed In A Cage Match: Kaz & Eric Young vs. The Motor City Machine Guns vs. LAX vs. The Rock and Rave Infection vs. Black Reign & Rellik vs. Petey Williams & Scott Steiner
> 5. Awesome Kong & Raisha Saeed vs. Gail Kim & ODB
> 6. Booker T & Sharmell vs. Robert Roode & Peyton Banks
> 7. Lethal Lockdown Match: A.J. Styles, Team 3D, James Storm, & Tomko vs. Rhino, Kevin Nash, Sting, Matt Morgan, & Christian Cage
> 8. TNA Heavyweight Title Match: Kurt Angle vs. Samoa Joe
> 
> wXw...’’16 Carat Gold 2008 Day 3’’ 3/9/08 (Triple DVD-R Set)
> 
> 1. Semi Finals: Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero
> 2. Doug Williams & Martin Stone vs. Emil Sitoci & Jimmy Jacobs
> 3. Semi Finals: Ares vs. Bad Bones
> 4. Chuck Taylor vs. Taiji Ishimori
> 5. Absolute Andy & PCO vs. Big Van Walter & Marc Slater vs. Farmer Joe & Mot van Kunder vs. Revolution Purple (Adam Polak & Lazio Fe)
> 6. Mike Quackenbush vs. Naomichi Marufuji
> 7. Steve Douglas vs. El Generico
> 8. 16 Carat Gold Tournament 2008 Finals: Bryan Danielson vs. Bad Bones
> 
> wXw...''16 Carat Gold 2008 Day 2'' 3/8/08 (Triple DVD-R Set)
> 
> 1. Quarter Finals: Chris Hero vs. Emil Sitoci
> 2. Absolute Andy & PCO vs. Doug Williams & Martin Stone
> 3. Quarter Finals: Bad Bones vs. El Generico
> 4. Quarter Finals: Ares vs. Tommy End
> 5. Adam Polak, Chuck Taylor & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Big Van Walter, Marc Slater & Taiji Ishimori
> 6. Quarter Finals: Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji
> 7. World Of Sports Rules Match: Johnny Saint vs. Mike Quackenbush
> 8. wXw World Title Relaxed Rules Match: Alex Pain vs. Steve Douglas
> 
> wXw...''16 Carat Gold 2008 Day 1'' 3/7/08 (Double DVD-R Set)
> 
> 1. Adam Polak vs. Emil Sitoci vs. Marc Slater vs. Martin Stone (Four Way Dance Alternate Match)
> 2. First Round: Ares vs. Big Van Walter
> 3. First Round: Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tommy End
> 4. First Round: Absolute Andy vs. Chris Hero
> 5. First Round: El Generico vs. Taiji Ishimori
> 6. First Round: Bad Bones vs. PCO
> 7. First Round: Chuck Taylor vs. Emil Sitoci
> 8. First Round: Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush
> 9. First Round: Doug Williams vs. Naomichi Marufuji
> 
> You Shoot With The Sandman (DVD-R)
> 
> Sandman takes the YouShoot pledge and ducks no question in this 2 hour and 20 minute edition of the wildest shoot-style series ever...YouShoot!
> 
> Sit back, crack open a cold one, and see Hak answer the questions sent by YOU. It's all the fun and gmaes you've come to expect from the YouShoot series.
> 
> "...F/MARRY/KILL..."
> "...THE UNSUNG HEROES OF ECW..."
> "...CRAZIEST RAT STORY..."
> "...GET READY TO PLAY HO-BAG"
> "...THE INFAMOUS CRUCIFIXION..."
> "...TAMMY BACKSTAGE WITH SABU..."
> "...WHICH DIVAS DID YOU DO..."
> "...DRUG USE IN THE ORIGINAL ECW..."
> "...WWE LOCKER ROOM..."
> "...YOU AND NEW JACK..."
> "...IS BUH-BUH AN ASSHOLE..."
> 
> Order the series that everyone is talking about!


Preview of Shimmer Volume 17 coverart


----------



## KingKicks

Any info on if this show is any good?


----------



## watts63

PWG 1.21 Gigawatts & It's A Gift...& A Curse is now shipping.


----------



## Blasko

Damn, Danger gets uglier every time I see her...


----------



## bmxmadb53

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Damn, Danger gets uglier every time I see her...


Take it back.


----------



## -Mystery-

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Damn, Danger gets uglier every time I see her...


It could be worse...Mickie Knuckles could be on the cover.


----------



## Platt

-Mystery- said:


> It could be worse...Mickie Knuckles could be on the cover.


Yeah the only thing worse than that would be her being on weekly TV, oh wait she is


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> Yeah the only thing worse than that would be her being on weekly TV, oh wait she is


Thank God I gave up on TNA...


----------



## Blasko

-Mystery- said:


> Thank God I gave up on TNA...


 I haven't watched a full impact since FSN dropped them.


----------



## Platt

Don't think i've watched a full Impact ever.


----------



## ROH

Benjo™ said:


> Any info on if this show is any good?


Jack hitting a German? Wow.


----------



## Blasko

I wonder how amazing a bridged german from Evans would be...


----------



## SecondCity

ROH said:


> Jack hitting a German? Wow.


It's probably more along the lines of a modified 720 corkscrew moonsault German suplex with a 20 degree angle bridge.


----------



## watts63

I'm watching the Steve Corino & Terry Funk Shoot Interview (Face Off 4 Extreme Legacy) & it'a very good so far; My favorite part on this dvd so far when Corino was talking about his try-out as a writer on ECW & when he gave this red haired woman Corino describe as his write up for an episode & she said that it has too much pro wrestling & a lot of CM Punk promos...LOL. I'll probably upload that bit on youtube later.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ I must see that Watts lol


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt said:


> ^ I must see that Watts lol


Here it is...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FYn4ChaLJw


----------



## McQueen

The more I see of Steve Corino, the more I respect that guy. He was absolutely right.

LOL @ WWE pretending to be something they aren't, pretty pathetic IMO.


----------



## -GP-

Is the rest of the shoot as good as the clip?
If it is, it's going on the "to buy" list...


----------



## McQueen

I really enjoyed Corino's Straight Shootin' DVD. And the Funk/Douglas one as well, and seeing as i'm a major Funker mark I might have to pick up that shoot as well.


----------



## -GP-

I always like Corino interviews to be honest.
He's been around long enough to have a bunch of stories and he can tell them really well.
The Invader story is one the funniest things i've ever heard (even if it is that bit "wrong")
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlQcpSS6czs


----------



## Sephiroth

watts63 said:


> Here it is...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FYn4ChaLJw


Poor, poor Pat Patterson


----------



## Kapone89

That clip above proves why i'm not watching WWE anymore.
"We're a entertainment company", jesus christ.
Pat Patterson would go crazy if he had seen that clip.


----------



## Spartanlax

Corino is a God, and by far my favorite interview guy ever...he's awesome at telling stories (and has awesome stories to tell). So entertaining.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Corino is great. I am working on some very early ROH and he is a great color man, not CM Punk good, but still good.


----------



## watts63

This 3 Disc, 9 Hour DVD Set Features: 

Disc One
The Musical - April 17, 2004
1. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe

The Reason For The Season - July 10, 2004
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Steel Cage Match
2. "Scrap Iron" Adam Pearce vs. "The Future" Frankie Kazarian

The Reason For The Season - July 10, 2004
3. CM Punk vs. Super Dragon

All Nude Revue - February 12, 2005
4. Samoa Joe vs. Super Dragon

All Star Weekend Night 1 - April 1, 2005
5. AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe

Guitarmageddon - June 11, 2005
6. AJ Styles vs. James Gibson

Free Admission (Just Kidding!) - November 13, 2004
7. "The Fallen Angel" Christopher Daniels vs. Jack Evans

Disc 2
2nd Anniversary Weekend Night 1 - July 9, 2005
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Title Match - Titles vs. Masks
8. Arrogance ("Photogenic" Chris Bosh & Scott Lost) vs. Aerial Xpress (Quicksilver & Scorpio Sky)

2005 Battle of Los Angeles Night 2 - September 4, 2005
9. El Generico, Jack Evans, Frankie Kazarian, & Super Dragon vs. Scott Lost, Ricky Reyes, Davey Richards, & Joey Ryan

Astonishing X-Mas - December 18, 2005
Guerrilla Warfare Match
10. Super Dragon vs. "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen

Hollywood Globetrotters - March 4, 2006
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Title Match
11. Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong

Threemendous - July 16, 2006
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Steel Cage Match
12. Joey Ryan vs. B-Boy

2006 Battle of Los Angeles Night 3 - September 3, 2006
13. CIMA vs. El Generico

All Star Weekend 4 Night 2 - November 18, 2006
14. El Generico vs. "The Man That Gravity Forgot" PAC

Disc 3
Based on a True Story - January 13, 2007
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Guerrilla Warfare Match
15. Joey Ryan vs. Human Tornado

Holy Diver Down - February 24, 2007
16. PAC vs. Kevin Steen

All Star Weekend 5 Night 2 - April 8, 2007
17. Kaz Hayashi vs. PAC

DDT4 Night 1 - May 19, 2007
18. CIMA vs. Bryan Danielson

DDT4 Night 2 - May 20, 2007
Pro Wrestling Guerrlla World Tag Team Title Match
19. The Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark Briscoe) vs. PAC & Roderick Strong

Giant Size Annual #4 - July 29, 2007
Pro Wrestling Guerrlla World Tag Team Title Match
20. PAC & Roderick Strong vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen

Giant Size Annual #4 - July 29, 2007
Pro Wrestling Guerrlla World Championship Title Match
21. El Generico vs. Bryan Danielson

-----

PWG is going all out. Good move putting Punk on the cover lol.


----------



## McQueen

Damn that DVD looks pretty damn nice. Is that the one that's going to be available in stores? Anyone know how much it will cost?


----------



## vivalabrave

I was actually gonna post that DVD but I wasn't sure if watts posted it a couple days ago or not.

PWG's site says $15 and yes it's the store one.


----------



## McQueen

Pretty Nice DVD for $15

I'll enjoy watching Super Dragon get fatter as the DVD progresses.

Anyone own the DVD RIH Rising Above and have the capabilty of ripping it and making me a .gif of Chris Hero doing his backflip thingy where he finishes by slapping Bobby Dempsey?


----------



## Spartanlax

I don't have that, but I do have some other Hero gifs of shenanigans from GBHVI Night 2 and FB2007 that I can post for ya.

EDIT-


----------



## McQueen

Turns out Rez had it Sister Fucker , but thanks Chris.

Your also awesome. *clap clap clap*


----------



## Spartanlax

Whenever I see your sig, I'm just going to assume I'm the Chris...since I'm the only Chris in the world.

Swear.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I love those Hero gifs lol. Especially the one where he backflips over the ropes then complete owns teh fuck out of Dempsey.


----------



## KingKicks

Love the gif McQueen, also Spartanlax mind if i use one of the one's you posted?

*ROH Take No Prisoners*

*Four Corner Survival*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Tyler Black vs. Delirious vs. Go Shiozaki - *****1/4

Roderick Strong vs. Kevin Steen - *****1/2
*Guess what......Roderickkkkk :lmao*

*Philadelphia Street Fight*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher and Joey Matthews - *****3/4-*****
*
Erick Stevens vs. Brent Albright - **3/4

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Davey Richards and Rocky Romero vs. Jigsaw and Ruckus - *****3/4
*Beat the shit out of their match at 6YA*

Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries - ******1/4
*It's been said so many times but the chemistry between these 2 is amazing*

*ROH World title match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Tyler Black - ******1/2
*Tyler is the future of ROH, i feel i could go to ****3/4 but i'll stay at this for now. My new 2008 MOTY.*

*Very good PPV, I'd rate it 3rd after Man Up and Driven.*​


----------



## Sephiroth

Check out The Cool Kid's podcast...thing.

http://thecoolkidstable.net/archives/581

Good shit. 

They talk the awesomeness of Danielson (and the possibility of him learning lucha from Marvin in NOAH), MOTYCs this year, Masato Tanaka, Aaron Glazer gets name dropped!, shitty WWE fans, how much 411mania attracts assholes...and they discuss Roadhouse to open the show. Everything you'd want in a podcast...thing.

Haven't finished listening. only 23 minutes in and i think it's around an hour.


----------



## Word

*FYF: Finale*

Delirious vs. Colt Cabana - **3/4
Sara Del Ray & Allison Danger vs. Jelta & Eden Black - **1/2
Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer - ****
Matt Sydal vs. PAC - ***1/2
Briscoe vs. Briscoe - ****1/2
Nanki Doi & Shingo vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards - ****
Nigel McGuiness & Jimmy Rave - ****
Somoa Joe vs. Homicide - ***3/4

Overall: ****

My favorite ROH show ever, probably event ever. It was so enjoyable and had everything. I seen that many ROH shows though so I can't comment much.


----------



## -Mystery-

Sephiroth said:


> Check out The Cool Kid's podcast...thing.
> 
> http://thecoolkidstable.net/archives/581
> 
> Good shit.
> 
> *They talk the awesomeness of Danielson (and the possibility of him learning lucha from Marvin in NOAH)*, MOTYCs this year, Masato Tanaka, Aaron Glazer gets name dropped!, shitty WWE fans, how much 411mania attracts assholes...and they discuss Roadhouse to open the show. Everything you'd want in a podcast...thing.
> 
> Haven't finished listening. only 23 minutes in and i think it's around an hour.


And here I thought there was no possible way Danielson could get even better.


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> And here I thought there was no possible way Danielson could get even better.


He could grow the beard back.


----------



## Blasko

Or bring back 'Jedi Sith Lord' Danielson.


----------



## McQueen

Or single handedly destroy the CHIKARA roster.


----------



## Blasko

I hate you, Eric. :side:


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> Or single handedly destroy the CHIKARA roster.


I know you would definetly buy a CHIKARA DVD for that lol.


----------



## Blasko

watts63 said:


> I know you would definetly buy a CHIKARA DVD for that lol.


 I hate you, Eric....

But not as much as I hate Watts63!


----------



## McQueen

I'd probably download the matches at least.

I'd buy a DVD that featured Danielson ripping off Shane Storm's arms with the Cattle Mutilation and beating him to death with his own elbows from his severed arm.


----------



## Sephiroth

Danielson is SOOOO good, that in the process of killing Chikara, he'd probably have a star making performance with everyone of them and they'd all instantly get booked in ROH.

McQueen loses regardless.


----------



## -GP-

:lmao


----------



## McQueen

*I NEVER LOSE!*


----------



## watts63

Sephiroth said:


> Danielson is SOOOO good, that in the process of killing Chikara, he'd probably have a star making performance with everyone of them and they'd all instantly get booked in ROH.


Then Gabe will proceed to unmask all hoochadores (gotta love Mitch Ryder).


----------



## -Mystery-

Danielson's lucha will probably put everyone in Chikara to shame.


----------



## Sephiroth

watts63 said:


> Then Gabe will proceed to unmask all hoochadores (gotta love Mitch Ryder).


Turns out Shane Storm is Keiji Mutoh :shocked:

This would be awesome for several reasons.

1) MOTHER FUCKING MUTOH!
2) Quack heel turn. It's obvious that Quack knew who he was, but Mutoh suffers amnesia everytime he steps on U.S. soil, so Quack took advantage of it to profit over his skill. Malicious and nefarious guffaws abound.

and last, but not least...the best reason...

3) MCQUEEN IS STILL FUCKING OWNED



-Mystery- said:


> Danielson's lucha will probably put everyone in Chikara to shame.


Hopefully he'd put the American Dragon mask back on


----------



## -GP-

-Mystery- said:


> Danielson's lucha will probably put everyone in Chikara to shame.


Nah, Hero would just do his ROH gimmick, flip around a bit and put Danielson to shame

EDIT: like here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45UAAxA7wkE (was looking for a link)


----------



## Word

Just bought Dragon Gate Challenge II and Driven.


----------



## Spartanlax

Benjo, feel free to use any of the gifs.

BTW, random shill; I'm working on an Eddie Kingston music video (which is pretty decent) followed by...I dunno, perhaps Jimmy Jacobs. I'm trying to think of awesome wrestlers I have lots of footage of that isn't on any ROH DVDs, since ROH bans their footage from YouTube. So, yea, look for the link to the vid in my sig soon.

EDIT- Duh, I can make a Hero vid.


----------



## ROH

That Danielson pic = win.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Not as much as the pic of him giving himself two purple nurples.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Take No Prisoners*

*ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Tyler Black ****1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ***1/2

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Rocky Romero & Davey Richards (c) vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw ***-***1/4

Erick Stevens vs. Brent Albright **1/4

*Philadelphia Street Fight*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Joey Matthews & Necro Butcher ***1/2

Roderick Strong vs. Kevin Steen **1/2

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Tyler Black vs. Go Shiozaki vs. Delirious **1/2-**3/4

*PREACH JIMMY PREACH!*

----------------

*CHIKARA Deuces Wild*

*NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
Mike Quackenbush (c) vs. El Pantera ***

Mitch Ryder & Shayne Hawke vs. Cheech & Cloudy **3/4

Brodie Lee vs. Shane Storm **1/4

UltraMantis Black vs. Tim Donst **1/4

Gran Akuma vs. Jimmy Olsen ***

*CHIKARA Young Lions Cup*
Helios (c) vs. Lince Dorado **1/2

Icarus & Chuck Taylor vs. Player Uno & Create-A-Wrestler **1/4

*Grudge Match*
Vin Gerard vs. Worker Ant N/A (Bull Perfectly Descibes What Happened...)

*Bull Pain: WHAT'S WRONG ANTS? WE SQUASH YOUR STINKIN' ASS!*

Ice Cream Jr. vs. Robbie Ellis **1/4

Amasis & Ophidian vs. Solider & Fire Ant **

*Tim Donst Sucks on Commentary*​


----------



## McQueen

Sephiroth said:


> Turns out Shane Storm is Keiji Mutoh :shocked:
> 
> This would be awesome for several reasons.
> 
> 1) MOTHER FUCKING MUTOH!
> 2) Quack heel turn. It's obvious that Quack knew who he was, but Mutoh suffers amnesia everytime he steps on U.S. soil, so *Quack took advantage of it to profit* over his skill. Malicious and nefarious guffaws abound.


CHIKARA makes no profit except on DVD sales and i'm sure no one in their right mind would buy a DVD solely for Shane Storm (unless he was dying) so OWNED!


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> CHIKARA makes no profit except on DVD sales and i'm sure no one in their right mind would buy a DVD solely for Shane Storm (unless he was dying) so OWNED!


 Shane Storm is actually Keiji Mutoh, so that must get some DVD profits alone.


----------



## -Mystery-

Bull Pain vs. Shane Storm in the future plz


----------



## McQueen

Mutoh has his own jobber promotion to worry about so i'd assume he doesn't have time for CHI-K-RAP.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> Mutoh has his own jobber promotion to worry about so i'd assume he doesn't have time for *CHI-K-RAP*.


I thought you were better then that...just wow.


----------



## Word

Seeing as Rising Above hasn't been reviewed much in the Ratings Thread I will most likely do a review of that soon.


----------



## JD13

Finaly picked up Heroes of WCCW today. Excellent documentry, i highly recomend it to those who havent already checked it out. Better than the WWEs Triumph & Tradgedy main feature, but obviously lacks the matches/footage that comes with WWEs video libary.

How great is it for us UK fans to be able to buy indy releases in high street stores (zavvi & HMV,etc). Theres been a huge increase in indy titles on the shelves in the last 12-18 months.


----------



## McQueen

Any good matches on that WCCW Doc JD13? Been getting rather interested in territories lately in particular WCCW and Mid South


----------



## -Mystery-

I came across these FIP auctions and urge someone here to purchase, especially the first one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/FIP-Internation...goryZ617QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/FIP-Redefined-S...goryZ617QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KeepItFresh

Kerry Von Erich v.s Ric Flair in a steel cage, McQueen. It's around ****1/2 from what I remember.


----------



## JD13

McQueen said:


> Any good matches on that WCCW Doc JD13? Been getting rather interested in territories lately in particular WCCW and Mid South


The Heroes DVD doesnt have any matches on it.

The WWE released Triumph & Tradgedy has quite a few classic matches.
Theres A great Flair/Kerry Von Erich cage match. Freebirds/Von Erichs 6 man. Fantastics/Midnight Express, with some great Cornette antics. A bloody Brody/Abby cage match and a bunch more Von Erich stuff as you may imagine. 

If you havent picked that up either then do so. There essential if your fans of old chool reigonal stuff.

As for UWF, there was a series that came out called Heroes, Villains, Giants & Midgets of Mid south wrestling (or something like that). It mostly featured squash matches from TV tapings, but i picked up volume 1 and it was fun.

I really want to get my hands on more territory stuff, but its hard to find. Anyone know any reliable sources ?
Im after any WCCW, UWF, CWA, WWWF, USWA, SMW and paticulary any JCP(crockett NWA) stuff.

Also any WCW PPVs from the mid 90s(paticularly 96-98)


----------



## Sephiroth

Heroes of World Class is the better of the two by far.


----------



## McQueen

I need more Bruiser Brody.

*Real Men Don't Job!*

Oh I finally watched Rising Above. Aries/Nigel and the Scramble were really awesome, the rest of the show was solid but the backstage stuff especially the 'Brawl' at the end was retarded.


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> [...]
> the backstage stuff especially the 'Brawl' at the end was retarded.


Surely you must bow to the Greatness of Necro attacking people with a potted plant


----------



## McQueen

That was amusing but the rest was just dumb. Really it was dumb.

Just saw McGuinness/Black and that was AWESOME.


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> Just saw McGuinness/Black and that was AWESOME.


Still have to watch the PPV...it's on my drive but i just went through 3 ROH DVDs with something like 8-9 MOTYCs in 2 days so i'll probably wait a couple of days before i watch that.

That being said, was it Chris-levels of Awesome?


----------



## McQueen

Yes, yes it honestly was Chris level of awesome if there is no singing or Bobby Dempsey involved.

From now on in this section we no longer give ***** match ratings, instead it will now look like this.

*Glory By Honor V Night 2*
Aries/Strong vs. Kings of Wrestling - *** 3/4
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness - **** 1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA - *CHRIS IS AWESOME*

you get the idea.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I've got KENTA/Danielson at ****3/... I mean, *CHRIS IS AWESOME, BUT ON THIS PARTICULAR NIGHT HE FAILED TO REACH HIS REGULAR LEVELS OF AWESOME, ONLY REACHING A LEVEL OF AWESOME THAT IS ONE STEP BELIOW HIS USUAL LEVEL OF AWESOME*

Doubt that's gonna catch on as a new ****3/4 replacement, but still...

And I can't fucking download Take No Prisoners! I'll have to try again later, but yesterday every time I tried it was being a prick!

JD, I know what you mean about the indy releases being out in places like Zavvi and HMV. I picked up Heroes of World Class in Glasgow for £6 about 2 weeks ago. That's another DVD I haven't got around to watching yet though. On the subject of territories, I've been looking to get a bunch of Mid-South and the likes for what seems like forever! It's actually finding them that's the problem.


----------



## vivalabrave

KENTA vs. Danielson is easily Chris is Awesome to me. Maybe even Chris is Really Awesome.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

KENTA/Danielson from Driven was *CHRIS IS AWESOME* to me. Just a little more so than Glory By Honor.


----------



## -GP-

vivalabrave said:


> KENTA vs. Danielson is easily Chris is Awesome to me. Maybe even Chris is Really Awesome.



No such thing as "really pregnant" imo.

You either are Awesome (on a Chris level), or you're not :side:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Yeah, you get regular awesome, then Chris awesome, then.... well, then it's back down the scale.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I have never seen the GBH match, but I gave Driven CHRIS IS AWESOME, BUT ON THIS PARTICULAR NIGHT HE FAILED TO REACH HIS REGULAR LEVELS OF AWESOME, ONLY REACHING A LEVEL OF AWESOME THAT IS ONE STEP BELOW HIS USUAL LEVEL OF AWESOME, and then brought it down 1/4 to CHRIS IN IWA:MS CIRCA 2004.

I didn't like the ending to much.


----------



## JD13

Has everyone checked out the groovy wallpapers from the various Puroresufan.com pages ?

My Desktop is currently rocking the Kobashi paper from Green Destiny.


----------



## TheUnholyDragon

No I`m not dead. However, haven`t been watching much wrestling lately.

That said, downed this with my girlfriend in two sittings over the last week.

SHIMMER vol. 12

Alicia vs. Josie - *

Meh. They were competent at the best of times, and it wasn`t terrible. They got lost easily though. Fortunately it was short enough to work around that.


Daizee Haze vs. Lacey - ***1/2

These two brought a bunch of hate and intensity to the table, which is good because it sort of covered for the lack of a driving story otherwise. It was basically a spotfest with some basic structure and a lot of hatred thrown in. That said, it was enough to be a really fun watch and well worth your time.


Sara Del Rey vs. Sarah Stock - ****

Amazingly well worked match, with Stock taking Del Rey to the limit and them working closely right down to the wire with the time limit only moments away. One thing I found interesting was that Stock could frustrate Del Rey, but didn't really seem to do any real damage until close to the end, which makes perfect sense given how the final stretch goes. Must watch here.


Cindy Rogers vs Allison Danger - Street Fight - ***

Again, there was a lot of hate here and I loved that Rogers used her technical basis within a street fight environment. I just felt it got kind of monotonous at times and sort of lost the intensity here and there. Also, the finish was dead on booking-wise, but looked terrible. 


Nikki Roxx vs. Portia Perez vs. Eden Black vs. Ariel - **

I liked it. It was fun and there was a decent story in the middle with Perez ducking Roxx. However, the way the finishing sequence played out rendered most of that moot, leaving it feeling average more than anything.


Rain vs. Serena Deeb - *

Frustrating, because Deeb is very much capable and Rain was just fucking things up left and right. Basic things. Rain's fine as a tag wrestler, but dear god keep her out of singles.


Cheerleader Melissa/MsChif vs. The Experience - ***3/4

Super fun tag match. A lot of basic formula stuff but very well played with the Experience being bitchy heels and the faces just pushing through it all to FINALLY put them down for the first time in SHIMMER. This felt like it should have been for tag titles.


SHIMMER Title - Sara Del Rey vs. Lacey - ****1/4

Lacey dominated Del Rey through sheer viciousness, picking her apart at times and just unloading on her head at others. They did a great job building up suspense and making you doubt that maked favourite Del Rey would pull out the win. The finish was really well done and paid the match of brilliantly, leaving a great final visual to the show. Best match of the night, as it should be.


----------



## Sephiroth

TheUnholyDragon said:


> That said, downed this with my girlfriend in two sittings over the last week.


Awww. Cute. Who is her favorite SHIMMER wrestler?


----------



## vivalabrave

Hammerstein show has been named...

A New Level


----------



## -GP-

Bit off-topic, but...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkOs5QKQin0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzsPtsasoE4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCPztmT8DtY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9A-VM3Ng7sM

:lmao

Wrestlers (sorry, graphic designers...) trained by Ian Rotten pull a worked story for money...? No!:shocked:


----------



## GenerationNeXt

GP_Punk said:


> Bit off-topic, but...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkOs5QKQin0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzsPtsasoE4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCPztmT8DtY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9A-VM3Ng7sM
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Wrestlers (sorry, graphic designers...) trained by Ian Rotten pull a worked story for money...? No!:shocked:


That's fucking grade A acting right there! :lmao that was hilarious. I also marked the FUCK OUT when Vortekz came out also XOMGX was the David guy.


----------



## JD13

OK, really confused 

That cant be real.


----------



## jax_the_ax

A New Level? That sounds really lame.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Been a while since I watched any 90s New Japan jrs. (that freakin' Backlund) so I figured I'd watch a couple earlier:

*IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title Match: Koji Kanemoto v Jushin Liger (1/4/96)*

Yeah, this was disappointing. I'm a HUGE fan of both guys, so to first of all see that I only get a 10 minute clipped version sucked. Then Koji goes all no-selly and shit while Liger has to pretty much kill him dead before he stays down long enough to make it actually *look* like he's selling and it's just not all that special really. Still, it's not exactly BAD, and Liger trying like fuck with a defiant opponent deserves some credit, but disappointing is definitely the word. ****1/4 (1/4* for Liger)*

*Shinjiro Ohtani v El Samurai (1/25/96)*

THIS is more like it. From no selling galore to a selling clinic -- by both guys. It's wrestled distinctly more like a shoot style match as opposed to the regular juniors style (which isn't a bad style by any means whatsoever), resulting in a match that's centred around both guys working a body part and constantly going back to it, even attacking it with the inevitable high-spots. It really is great stuff and the fact they managed to do something different and still make it work (really fuckin' well too) is a testament to both guys. Excellent match. *****1/2*

Next up is a sweet looking 2/3 falls, 8 man elimination match between team Liger (Liger, Samurai, Benoit and Gran Hamada) and team Dickhead (Kanemoto, Ohtani, Kendo Ka Shin and TAKA FUCKING MICHINOKU!!!~) which should no doubt be an awesome lead in to the classic Liger/Ohtani match from 3/17. 

I also downloaded a Pegasus Kid/Owen Hart match from 1990 which should no doubt rock the fuckin' house. I'm on that soon for sure.


----------



## Platt

Covers and full matchlistings for the next 2 ROH national releases


----------



## Derek

Holy crap, those DVDs look amazing. 

Now those are some DVDs that you would tell somebody who hasn't seen ROH very much or at all to check out. Hell, I'm buying both no matter what.


----------



## KingKicks

They do look pretty awesome.

Funny that Joe has been on the covers of all the national releases.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

No Generation Next VS Embassy on Greatest Rivalries =  I'll still buy the DVD's though.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Man, those DVDs look pretty great. I'll buy the second one for sure and if I didn't own all of the matches on the first I'd get that one too.


----------



## TheUnholyDragon

Sephiroth said:


> Awww. Cute. Who is her favorite SHIMMER wrestler?


As best I could tell, Sarah Stock and/or Sara Del Rey.

I taught her well.


----------



## Sephiroth

I don't see why they put AJ/Sydal vs. Genki/Kid on there. The 6 man from that show would have been much better. Also Joe vs. Kikutaro is a fun match, but seriously? Wow Gabe.

As for Greatest Rivalries, Styles vs. Rave shouldn't anywhere close to that DVD. Put Steelcage Warfare or the 8 man from Vendetta instead (if AJ Styles is such a must for ROH to showcase that he's wrestled there too)


----------



## McQueen

Where is Danielson/McGuinness on Greatest Rivalries.

Oh I am so fucking buying Best in the World.


----------



## vivalabrave

New Video Wire (Austin Aries sitdown interview):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFFXSHMn19Q

Nothing to really note though other than ROH listing Breakout as Breakdown.

Those New Koch DVD's look pretty solid. I'd probably get them if I didn't already have a bunch of the matches. Maybe when they go down to about $6 on Amazon I'll pick them up.


----------

